# [Official] Guild Wars 2 Discussion, Video & Screenshot Thread



## FLCLimax

_*Guild Wars 2, the best upcoming MMO*_










OCN Guild Wars 2 Guild sign up sheet

OCN Guild Wars 2 Guild roster

*Character Build Tool:* http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/?lang=en

*Character Biography Tool:* http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/character_tool/?lang=en

*Crafting Tool:* http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/craft_tool/

*Main site:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/

*Blog:* http://www.arena.net/blog/

*Overview of dynamic events:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ents-overview/

*combat, skills, weaponry and traits in GW2:*

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/combat/part-one/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/combat/part-two/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...aits-overview/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...healing-death/

*The 5 playable races in GW2:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/

*Personal Stories:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...tory-overview/

*PVP Overview:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/pvp-overview/

*FAQ:* http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/game-faq/

*Activities blog post:* http://www.arena.net/blog/activities...ithin-the-game

*Walking The Walk blog post:* http://www.arena.net/blog/walking-the-walk

*GDC Europe 2010 Guild Wars 2 Design Panel:* http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1013691/Designing_Guild_Wars_2_Dynamic_Events

*Guild Wars 2 Beta video roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/62008548*

*Gamescom 2010 video roundup*: *http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/93873...ars-2/56040256*

*PAX Prime 2010 Video Roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/56274356*

*PAX East 2011 Video roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/58414686*

*Gamescom 2011 Video Roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/60052157*

*PAX Prime 2011 video Roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/60141003*

*G-Star 2011 Video Roundup: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/938738-guild-wars-2/60936406*

*Videos*

live at PAX, scroll to 15 minutes in: http://www.justin.tv/archive/archive...t?id=281335903


----------



## GOTFrog

been waiting for this a long time, I want this now


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
been waiting for this a long time, I want this now

you and me both.

The combat looks like it will be very fun.


----------



## Highrisk

Necromancer video -


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5LQ7AtkKHg


----------



## lhowatt

Hey can we get a mod to make this official?


----------



## madielman333

I hope they have something to replace the warrior ranger class, heavy armor, a bow, pets, and a sword and shield, maybe a warrior could get mounts that increase speed but do not fight?


----------



## pash1k

Loved the first one - played it for over 1k hours. Hopefully the second one is even better (and not ruined by updates -_-).


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pash1k* 
Loved the first one - played it for over 1k hours. Hopefully the second one is even better (and not ruined by updates -_-).

Im at about 1,200 hours now across like 5 characters.

I just got my hall of monuments in order now i hope they release info on how stuff will transition to GW2


----------



## lhowatt

Guild wars 2 wins best in show at PAX

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/guild-...-best-in-show/


----------



## lhowatt

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/21/gu...otransactions/

guild wars 2 will indeed have micro transactions. I normally do not support them but i think it is a great idea for a subscription-less game.


----------



## Lucretius

Hard to believe that anticipation for this game isn't higher.

Watching the level 40 video of the "public quest" (warhammer terminology) where its absolutely epic makes me think... Whats the PvE going to be like at level 80!?

The engine is absolutely stunning, the mechanics look interesting (dodging archer arrows anyone?).

More people should be excited about this.


----------



## PcKiller

I am so waiting for this game. Am the Guild Leader for TIGA of the The Imperial Guards Allaince. PcKiller The Monk is my IGN.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PcKiller* 
I am so waiting for this game. Am the Guild Leader for TIGA of the The Imperial Guards Allaince. PcKiller The Monk is my IGN.

I used to be in your alliance









I also spent some time in Zealots of the shiverpeaks.

Im really working hard trying to get some monument points before #2 comes out. Ive got about 18 so far.


----------



## PcKiller

I have 38, and trying for 40.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PcKiller* 
I have 38, and trying for 40.

Im hoping to get to 25. I dont have the time for some of the titles and stuff. I really wish i had a PvP title though. Since that alone would earn me 3 more points.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
Im hoping to get to 25. I dont have the time for some of the titles and stuff. I really wish i had a PvP title though. Since that alone would earn me 3 more points.

Are you kidding me? They made a point system?? God, you know, Anet just keeps pissing me off. Now I have to grind out some more stuff because my Hall isn't full enough? Time to start logging back in I guess.


----------



## grishkathefool

You know though, the only thing past 20 that I would like is the Longbow and the Fellblade!
So really I just need 3 more points! YAY!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Are you kidding me? They made a point system?? God, you know, Anet just keeps pissing me off. Now I have to grind out some more stuff because my Hall isn't full enough? Time to start logging back in I guess.

i think the points system is great. The fact that they even let your old characters have any impact on the second game at all is awesome.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
i think the points system is great. The fact that they even let your old characters have any impact on the second game at all is awesome.

I'm just a grumpy old guy that doesn't like change. I understand that they are trying to keep people on the servers until GW2 launches, it's ok. I now have some reason to do some stuff, it seems.

I would like to say that I absolutely love the Necro Trailer!!!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I'm just a grumpy old guy that doesn't like change. I understand that they are trying to keep people on the servers until GW2 launches, it's ok. I now have some reason to do some stuff, it seems.

I would like to say that I absolutely love the Necro Trailer!!!

Yeah i feel really good about GW2.

Im currently in the process of reading the Ghosts of Ascalon book. So far its pretty good but im only about 40 pages in lol.


----------



## Lucretius

I'm not even bothering with any of that carry-forward stuff from GW1.

As long as being better at the game than other people allows you to progress your character I'm set.


----------



## grishkathefool

I had enough minipets to get to 22 from 20. Now I am leveling up a Phoenix to get to 23.
Then it's back to titles and armor, I guess. I wonder how many people will actually make it to 50?


----------



## PcKiller

Well, I know of only few people in the TIG Alliance that can say that. I am quite happy with the 40 points I have now. I never got into the titles, just collected minis, armor, and weapons.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
More people should be excited about this.

I could never really get into the first one (don't play many mmo's) and don't think I will be getting this one either really.


----------



## 010Twitch010

I'm actually really excited about this. Saw the trailer and was hooked lol, just hope they take it in the direction that they are talking about.


----------



## lhowatt

Hey do you guys know if there is any way to add a poll into an already existing thread?

Im curious as to what race everyone plans to play on release.

While i plan to play all of them at least once im thinking that either human or Asura will be my favorite.


----------



## LiLChris

You should be able to add the poll in edit in advance mode, though its kinda early to decide.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You should be able to add the poll in edit in advance mode, though its kinda early to decide.

Is there some sort of button or something? Its been a while since I made a poll lol.

Also i think that many people who are currently following the game may have already made up their mind based on experiences from GW1 or reading the lore.


----------



## lhowatt

Heres another gameplay vid!


You Tube


----------



## NorCa

I played Guild Wars 1 and didnt like it; hope this one is good! I got tired of throwing money at Blizzard with WoW


----------



## grishkathefool

Wow, I love what they've done with the cutscenes...
10 Skill Slots!!!!!!!!!
The look is beautiful. I wonder what the system specs are for what their running on...?
Lol, the NPC's mouths still don't move when they talk!


----------



## NorCa

It does looks nice, i dont like how the characters kinda slide when moving - casting, oh well, if i can jump im happy


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorCa* 
I played Guild Wars 1 and didnt like it; hope this one is good! I got tired of throwing money at Blizzard with WoW









You will only be required to throw money at arenanet once









From the gameplay vids it looks as if GW 2 will be greatly different from #1.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
You will only be required to throw money at arenanet once









From the gameplay vids *it looks as if GW 2 will be greatly different* from #1.

yeah, with Strafe and Jump, the mechanics are different. It looked like the ranged attacks are less automatic too.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Wow, I love what they've done with the cutscenes...
10 Skill Slots!!!!!!!!!
The look is beautiful. I wonder what the system specs are for what their running on...?
Lol, the NPC's mouths still don't move when they talk!


I think its set up to run on a mid range PC well enough.

Also i believe i read a long time ago in a dev post about why the mouthes dont move. Something having to do with all the different languages and how it would be a lot of work to animated the mouths and have it sync well with each language.

May not be a lot of work but its something that i think most people dont care much about and would rather have the team spend time on more important parts.


----------



## grishkathefool

Just saw this Calendar for sale at the Anet website. I wonder if it shows the actual release date?

/lol


----------



## Heret|c

I really want to play necromancer, but in the trailer necromancer looked like stewy from family guy?????? I mean I want normal necromancer, not some cartoony midget with oversized head.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|\\/|0D3R|\\|♠\\/\\/4R|=4R3♠2* 
I really want to play necromancer, but in the trailer necromancer looked like stewy from family guy?????? I mean I want normal necromancer, not some cartoony midget with oversized head.

That was an Asuran character. GW 2 introduces the ability to play races other than humans. You don't have to play an Asuran, there are four other races to choose from in GW2. I am sad that Centaurs and Tengu didn't make the cut, especially since several years ago we were teased with that.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
guild wars 2 will indeed have micro transactions. I normally do not support them but i think it is a great idea for a subscription-less game.

*groan* I hope they don't release things that give an unfair advantage through pvp etc.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I have to say the gameplay (battles) look very good and FAR more impressive and involving then WoW the abilities look really cool when used as well which is very cool, Not too sure about the game itself as i havent really been looking up anything about it, what like of lvl cap has it got? does it have Raids? dungeons? and such

I think based on combat it has WoW well and truly beaten, just wondering what else you can do and if theres things like raids and dungeons, played WoW for about 2years now and something that i do like about wow is the dungeons, raids, HCs, PvP and such - what kinda of level of that will this game have if any?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
I have to say the gameplay (battles) look very good and FAR more impressive and involving then WoW the abilities look really cool when used as well which is very cool, Not too sure about the game itself as i havent really been looking up anything about it, what like of lvl cap has it got? does it have Raids? dungeons? and such

I think based on combat it has WoW well and truly beaten, just wondering what else you can do and if theres things like raids and dungeons, played WoW for about 2years now and something that i do like about wow is the dungeons, raids, HCs, PvP and such - what kinda of level of that will this game have if any?

Man... so much to say in response, but to do so would be to define the game in it's entirety. I will try to be succinct.

I don't know about GW2, but in GW there are no Raids like in W0W where you have upteen people.

There are lots of dungeons in GW.

There is lots of PvP, it is, arguably, the essence of the game. The title Guild Wars comes from the fact that players form Guilds which battle each other for Supremacy in many different formats.

Unlike WoW, GW doesn't grind you to death doing pointless kill quests. That's a plus in my book.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Man... so much to say in response, but to do so would be to define the game in it's entirety. I will try to be succinct.

I don't know about GW2, but in GW there are no Raids like in W0W where you have upteen people.

There are lots of dungeons in GW.

There is lots of PvP, it is, arguably, the essence of the game. The title Guild Wars comes from the fact that players form Guilds which battle each other for Supremacy in many different formats.

Unlike WoW, GW doesn't grind you to death doing pointless kill quests. That's a plus in my book.

Thanks for the info, shame it wasnt what i wanted to hear, i am more into Raiding then i am into PvP - though the dungeons could be interesting very much NOT liking the there system about ressing people no matter the class


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Thanks for the info, shame it wasnt what i wanted to hear, i am more into Raiding then i am into PvP - though the dungeons could be interesting very much NOT liking the there system about ressing people no matter the class

I don't much care for the changes Anet made regarding Healing and Res either. I am going to miss the Monk.
Having never participated in a massive Raid, I don't know that it's a game changing experience for me though.

Since GW is free, you could always do both?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I don't much care for the changes Anet made regarding Healing and Res either. I am going to miss the Monk.
Having never participated in a massive Raid, I don't know that it's a game changing experience for me though.

Since GW is free, you could always do both?

It might be subscription free but you still have to buy it, does it have like a lvl limit and such? if so what is it? i think GW had a lvl limit of 20, or at least the trial i played did. Its a real shame the battle gameplay looks ALOT more fun then WoW but raiding and such is just too good, trying to take down a boss that hass like 20million health with just 10/25 people is just great fun


----------



## PcKiller

Well, there is no more monks I guess.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
It might be subscription free but you still have to buy it, does it have like a lvl limit and such? if so what is it? i think GW had a lvl limit of 20, or at least the trial i played did. Its a real shame the battle gameplay looks ALOT more fun then WoW but raiding and such is just too good, trying to take down a boss that hass like 20million health with just 10/25 people is just great fun

I don't know what the level limit is in GW2 for certain, but it is rumored to be 80.

Since they also changed the way the world is to being more Persistent, than maybe something like Raids will be present too. I for one would be interested in something like that.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PcKiller* 
Well, there is no more monks I guess.

No and that's a shame. However, I don't think that the idea of a dedicated Healing class is necessarily dead. Perhaps it will just require Skilling a Necromancer or something to do the job. Also a shame it the absence of the Ritualist.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
No and that's a shame. However, I don't think that the idea of a dedicated Healing class is necessarily dead. Perhaps it will just require Skilling a Necromancer or something to do the job. Also a shame it the absence of the Ritualist.

I rather like the idea of players being more self reliant.

I rather like the idea of players being more self reliant in terms of their survival. Having played a healer in WoW i found it to be a truly thankless and boring job.

I also feel that the epic heroes that we play shouldnt have to rely on others to live


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
I rather like the idea of players being more self reliant.

I rather like the idea of players being more self reliant in terms of their survival. Having played a healer in WoW i found it to be a truly thankless and boring job.

I also feel that the epic heroes that we play shouldnt have to rely on others to live









I love being a healer







i have my Priest set up so that they can do damage when set to Shadow and heal when set to Discipline and just love healing, i find the idea of having all characters being able to res another character silly but i guess it will help players that die as they can be ress'ed by anyone instead of having to be around specific people


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


I also feel that the epic heroes that we play shouldnt have to rely on others to live










Great point there.

Like I said, too, it might be the case that you just have to become creative with the other classes to spec out something that can do massive Heals.

@ArmageddonAsh - That's kind of the point though. GW is trying to further separate themselves from direct comparison to WoW, which has become the definition of MMO. Personally I applaud this as I, for one, have never been able to embrace WoW like others. There might be a lot to like about it, but I found much to loathe, and that drove me away. GW had very little in common with WoW mechanically, but the class system, which is ubiquitous, was something they had alike. In GW2 that won't be the same.


----------



## lhowatt

Heres a cool vid.

  
 You Tube  



 
 it looks like the gameplay will be very fun.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


I love being a healer







i have my Priest set up so that they can do damage when set to Shadow and heal when set to Discipline and just love healing, i find the idea of having all characters being able to res another character silly but i guess it will help players that die as they can be ress'ed by anyone instead of having to be around specific people


is it the fact you are giving health to other people, or is it that you like to save people from defeat that you like about being a healer. Because there is still healing in the game, but its more about using the right tactics at the right time than healing through the damage now. Throwing out a buff that increases allies armor for a time and then knocking back an attacking enemy so your ally can fall back and heal up is what they are aiming for. They have specifically stated that they are aiming for active, not reactive support.

Raiding is the focus of this game in the open world. All the events scale with the amount of players that show up. Just look at the latest video of the shatterer boss, That is an event and it has tons of people there helping. Raiding is in this game more than any other game to date. Dungeons are going to be 5 person adventures.


----------



## penguin0

OCN guild anyone?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ERIC FLANNUM NOVEMBER 17TH, 2010*

Weâ€™ve got another profession in a good state and are getting ready to start the long process of preparing it for its debut. Weâ€™re getting closer and closer to finishing the remaining four professions.


According to this article, there is going to be a 5th profession....? ZOMG! Chewing nails now! I hope I read that right! Four profs is soooo limiting!

Necro
Warrior
Ranger
Elementalist
??


----------



## Mwarren

Monk


----------



## grishkathefool

Negative. Unless they are straight out lying, there will be no dedicated healing class, ie. Monk.

My guess is Mesmer, for PvP purposes essentially. My hope is for Ritualist. Although, in truth, the Ritualist Skills should just be merged into the Necro tree; Spirits would make sense as Necro sphere.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;11833332*
> Negative. Unless they are straight out lying, there will be no dedicated healing class, ie. Monk.
> 
> My guess is Mesmer, for PvP purposes essentially. My hope is for Ritualist. Although, in truth, the Ritualist Skills should just be merged into the Necro tree; Spirits would make sense as Necro sphere.


What? Why wouldn't they add a dedicated healing class? I love healing.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;11835985*
> What? Why wouldn't they add a dedicated healing class? I love healing.


Because the Monk is not an efficient healer related to energy managment?
Red Bars go Up, Blue Bar goes Down.

Because Enchantments cause problems in most Higher Level places?

IDKI suspect it has something to do with not wanting to be like WoW, though.

I almost never use Monks, N/Rts are just superior in almost every way. As for Protting, the new E/Mo Ether Prot build is superior to the Monk counterpart in most ways too.

That is not to say that you can't be a Healer character. You more that likely will be able to skill out an Ele or Nec or whatever the mystery fifth class is to Dedicate Healing.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguin0;11459458*
> OCN guild anyone?


We should sometime host an OCN GW1 event, something like Fow etc


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhowatt;11244463*
> Heres a cool vid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZF5TjMLy9w
> 
> it looks like the gameplay will be very fun.


Looks alot more involving then Wow battles, and alot more fun and the graphics look amazing compared to wow


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

you do realize theres going to be 8 classes right?









As for healing, every class has self heals, the only class announced as of now that has straight up healing/prot magic is the ele (water attunement it looks like). theyve also stated the ability to change attunements/weapons/abilities on the fly so a DPS ele could very easily switch to heals/slows/party support if things get too thick.


----------



## Mako0312

I think I still have my first game. I might have to come back to this game. The second one will still be free right?


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;11937421*
> I think I still have my first game. I might have to come back to this game. The second one will still be free right?


No monthly fees but one simple payment for the game, just like the original.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;11937398*
> you do realize theres going to be 8 classes right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for healing, every class has self heals, the only class announced as of now that has straight up healing/prot magic is the ele (water attunement it looks like). theyve also stated the ability to change attunements/weapons/abilities on the fly so a DPS ele could very easily switch to heals/slows/party support if things get too thick.


Yeah it was said that elementalists are the most adaptable class and necromancers are the most durable.(Unsure what they said about the other classes.)

There are many rumors about the new classes and personally I think they are going to be as followed:
Scholar - Mesmer
Adventurer - Assassin type class, gunner or something along those lines.
Soldier - Blue mace lady (unsure on what her skills will be like but people say it will be like a mixture of warrior and paragon)

I must stress that ALL of the classes listed are PREDICTIONS and some are probably wrong.

Just so everyone knows it was stated that the next class update will be coming in January so be ready.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;11937188*
> Because the Monk is not an efficient healer related to energy managment?
> Red Bars go Up, Blue Bar goes Down.
> 
> Because Enchantments cause problems in most Higher Level places?
> 
> IDKI suspect it has something to do with not wanting to be like WoW, though.
> 
> I almost never use Monks, N/Rts are just superior in almost every way. As for Protting, the new E/Mo Ether Prot build is superior to the Monk counterpart in most ways too.
> 
> That is not to say that you can't be a Healer character. You more that likely will be able to skill out an Ele or Nec or whatever the mystery fifth class is to Dedicate Healing.


When I played, I also used my E/Mo as a healer when I needed to and it worked well.


----------



## cogsworth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


We should sometime host an OCN GW1 event, something like Fow etc










I'm all down for this. Maybe we could start a guild and run all the old/favorite content!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


you do realize theres going to be 8 classes right?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juganot*


There are many rumors about the new classes and personally I think they are going to be as followed:
Scholar - Mesmer
Adventurer - Assassin type class, gunner or something along those lines.
Soldier - Blue mace lady (unsure on what her skills will be like but people say it will be like a mixture of warrior and paragon)

I must stress that ALL of the classes listed are PREDICTIONS and some are probably wrong.


I was unaware that they had said this. I read that there was a 5th in the works, but never anything about 8, could either of you please provide a source?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juganot*


Just so everyone knows it was stated that the next class update will be coming in January so be ready.










The class update is supposed to bring new life into the Dervish, iirc.


----------



## FLCLimax

more videos

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGtV0EhK1xI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bunt2P-BROI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-SkO2J4NoE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGPZJJdRVUI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rl0Cr7ZGo0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdBZ8T6t61g[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gidzcS-DOY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2rmHTd4WU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxe7LG5AfcY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2_kvdFvzE[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

no one interested? if you're thinking that you didn't like GW, this is nothing like the first game.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXF0cYkltw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9islzvmbe8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgjOyq5MsIc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpwxr8LrZJc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb4O-2vNE_g[/ame]


----------



## Shiveron

Loved the first one. Hope this ones just as good or better. Are the Dervish still going to be a playable class? I think they're the only one I actually ever played all the way through a storyline with. Just HAD to get me the black primeval dervish robes.


----------



## Nukaazul

^
Guild Wars 2 is very different from Guild Wars 1.


----------



## Alatar

played the first game for 4,000 hours. Hoping to play the second one much too


----------



## Nukaazul

I tried out Guild wars..Needless say..I never noticed that I needed jump until I played that game.


----------



## Astral Fly

This is also my #1 game. I'm a bit disappointed they still arn't showing underwater gameplay since it's such a big part of the game. From the demo at Pax East it looks like there are separate underwater weapons and skills though.


----------



## bstover17

umm warcraft what? lol This looks interesting. In the first one though wasn't only cer places multiplayer and then the other loaded only for your group and not the rest. Does it work sort of like dungeons and raids in wow? I never really looked into it.


----------



## taintedmind

This looks AWESOME.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The trailer, videos, animation and graphics looks great. However combat and mechanics feel like another WoW clone. I can't help but feel disappointed that it will be just another easy to play clicker mmo.


----------



## candy wrapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12702891*
> The trailer, videos, animation and graphics looks great. However combat and mechanics feel like another WoW clone. I can't help but feel disappointed that it will be just another easy to play clicker mmo.


Even if the core gameplay is the same, GW2's looks a lot more fluid and polished than any other ''clicker system'' I have seen before.


----------



## manolith

i dont like the way the targeting system is.. it makes the things you are attaking look like 2d cartoons.. i hope that it could be disabled on the ui settings.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12702891*
> The trailer, videos, animation and graphics looks great. However combat and mechanics feel like another WoW clone. I can't help but feel disappointed that it will be just another easy to play clicker mmo.


Uhmmm once you go rpg-mmo it will always be some sort of clone of WoW. Its becuase they have to use an UI like that. Its what make's an rpg-mmo, without it it would be a different kind of game.

Arent all FPS game's clone's of eachother to then ?

Just a bit stupid to say that its a clone of WoW, they say that with Aion, Rift and so to.

It arent clone's, its this what makes an rpg-mmo !


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron;12702270*
> Loved the first one. Hope this ones just as good or better. Are the Dervish still going to be a playable class? I think they're the only one I actually ever played all the way through a storyline with. Just HAD to get me the black primeval dervish robes.


there will be no dervish. they may use some mechanics of it in another class but so far there are 8 professions. the six revealed are warrior, ranger, elementalist, necromancer, thief and guardian. the mesmer is making a return for sure, and there will be a medium armor class that we don't know much about.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12702891*
> The trailer, videos, animation and graphics looks great. However combat and mechanics feel like another WoW clone. I can't help but feel disappointed that it will be just another easy to play clicker mmo.


rofl.


----------



## Tehrawk

Really looking forward to this. I have pinned my hopes on it for a while.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Will it need a subscription of about £8.99?
I only play MMO's that need subs as it gets the scrubs out of the game (Mostly)


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2live.com/

live stream


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12703856*
> Will it need a subscription of about £8.99?
> I only play MMO's that need subs as it gets the scrubs out of the game (Mostly)


guild wars 2 will not have a subscription fee.


----------



## FLCLimax

another video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLWLTbTvM3g[/ame]

EDIT

more:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJesYNze56s&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31ZHb7Fw_l0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ufr7lAhDVI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngagzUn5m80[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNj0mIfehlU[/ame]


----------



## Astral Fly

I just saw the first high res screenshots of the game posted over on gw2 guru. Amazing looking.


----------



## FLCLimax

Charr Thief video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jpte1toQ5E[/ame]


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly;12705250*
> I just saw the first high res screenshots of the game posted over on gw2 guru. Amazing looking.


Looks like ass. In the trailers, some of the wooden structures are flat plains, with an opacity map. It will still be a great game though.


----------



## Keln

glad no one's called it WoW killer. I hate when people do that like they did with rift. It won't kill WoW, it will just die out after a year or two max as the players realize WoW was better after all


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keln;12707705*
> glad no one's called it WoW killer. I hate when people do that like they did with rift. It won't kill WoW, it will just die out after a year or two max as the players realize WoW was better after all


Lol.

Guild Wars is a different beast than Rift, Aion, Wow.. etc.

It will be a good game, if not a great game.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEoBZ;12707859*
> Lol.
> 
> Guild Wars is a different beast than Rift, Aion, Wow.. etc.
> 
> It will be a good game, if not a great game.


This...
Not every game is like WoW, all MMO's are the same in some but different in others.
I think saying something is a wow killer is just turning into a way of saying "Good game this is, bad game it is not"
(Yes, thats written in yoda style)


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Played the first one for many years until my account got banned for talking trash too many times in Random Arenas. Gotta love the stupid little kiddies that report everything people type.


----------



## Variophae

Pretend those tacos are MMOs. I try not to get hyped on MMOs any more, the past couple of years has been full of overly hyped games with devs promising more than they can deliver. I never played GW, but I have looked into GW2 and it sounds awesome, I hope they do succeed in what they are trying to do, or saying they are but I won't get my hopes up. If they do deliver I'll just be very pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed. The genre is so stagnated right now.


----------



## EfemaN

Looks pretty slick. I hope things feel more fluid than they did in the original; I couldn't stick to the first game partially because it felt so rigid in movement and abilities.

Although I have to say I laughed a few times at all the stuff they took from WoW.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12708104*
> Looks pretty slick. I hope things feel more fluid than they did in the original; I couldn't stick to the first game partially because it felt so rigid in movement and abilities.
> 
> Although I have to say I laughed a few times at all the stuff they took from WoW.


And I laugh at all the things WoW took from L1/L2/UO/EQ/AC on and on and on.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae;12708046*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend those tacos are MMOs. I try not to get hyped on MMOs any more, the past couple of years has been full of overly hyped games with devs promising more than they can deliver. I never played GW, but I have looked into GW2 and it sounds awesome, I hope they do succeed in what they are trying to do, or saying they are but I won't get my hopes up. If they do deliver I'll just be very pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed. The genre is so stagnated right now.


But despite their looks JitB taco's are still delicious!


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae;12708046*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend those tacos are MMOs. I try not to get hyped on MMOs any more, the past couple of years has been full of overly hyped games with devs promising more than they can deliver. I never played GW, but I have looked into GW2 and it sounds awesome, I hope they do succeed in what they are trying to do, or saying they are but I won't get my hopes up. If they do deliver I'll just be very pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed. The genre is so stagnated right now.


ArenaNet doesn't talk about *anything* that is not finalized and ready to show off and be played.

All the hype for GW2 is on the merit of what people have *played* so far.


----------



## FLCLimax

btw, this won the majority of best of show and best online game awards @ gamescom and PAX 2010 at most media outlets(soon to be true for this PAX) over WoW Cataclysm, RIFT, TERA and SWTOR.


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk;12707673*
> Looks like ass. In the trailers, some of the wooden structures are flat plains, with an opacity map. It will still be a great game though.


Sure...you can easily find better looking games, but Arenanet are building GW2 to run well on low/mid level systems, so with that in mind I think it looks amazing. You have to go that route if you are aiming to be the king of MMO's.


----------



## FLCLimax

their official videos on the website do look bad, because they aren't running it on up to date machines at the office.

....dunno how the gamescom/PAX footage can slip you buddy. at max settings it looks better than all but 3 other games in the genre. FFXIV, TERA and Continent of the Ninth.


----------



## Variophae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12708296*
> ArenaNet doesn't talk about *anything* that is not finalized and ready to show off and be played.
> 
> All the hype for GW2 is on the merit of what people have *played* so far.


Well that is good to hear. The genre really needs something to pull it out of the current funk.


----------



## FLCLimax

i don't think even this game will do much for the genre as a whole. almost every MMO sucks, and is a bad game in general.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2live.com/


----------



## lhowatt

bumpskees


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


http://www.guildwars2live.com/


thanks for posting that man. ATM they are fiddling with windows media player though lol


----------



## Lune

After playing WoW for 6 years and being in top 10, I am telling you this MMO has so much potential and I am definitely going for it.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I just quit WoW for the third time, I don't need a new MMO to get me addicted.....

Not with Crysis 2 and Mortal Kombat 9/2011 on the way!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keln*


glad no one's called it WoW killer. I hate when people do that like they did with rift. It won't kill WoW, it will just die out after a year or two max as the players realize WoW was better after all


GW1 has an active and a huge playerbase 6 years after release.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12696341*
> no one interested? if you're thinking that you didn't like GW, this is nothing like the first game.


This is what worries me. I'm open minded but I love the original and still play it even now.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2live.com/?ondemand=pla_3a51c406-d914-4947-8d79-6c83e4a67cc6

like 5 hours of footage.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2X2-fszXCQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk6h9K7-Jnw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgPS1jHUMbw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lctnKVlj-Zs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMFqmxXP71c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSfuEqtHse8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdbOpPMx3sk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0NZzdny5DE[/ame]


----------



## candy wrapper

I still dont know if GW2 will be a proper MMO instead of an instanced multiplayer game much like the original GWs were. Seeing as there will be no subscription and all.


----------



## Variophae

Pretty sure it is open world.


----------



## FLCLimax

have you read the FAQ? it's a persistent world. in laymen's terms persistent "like WoW".

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/game-faq/#five

as for this monthly fee business

http://www.guildwars.com/events/tradeshows/gc2007/gcspeech.php


----------



## palanoid

been waiting for this game since like 2008 ,hopefully get to play some sort of beta this year


----------



## FLCLimax

beta is confirmed for this year, likely both closed and open. they say the reaction will determine when the game ships.


----------



## Lifeshield

Best place for up to date information for Guild Wars 2 is over on Guild Wars 2 Guru. A good thread I found over there that explains some of the game mechanics quite well can be found here


----------



## grishkathefool

I am liking the new Dervish. Fortunately, I never advanced mine past level 6, so I don't need to relearn the skills, lol.

Anyway, playing Rift mostly till Anet feels up to releasing GW2.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12716667*
> I am liking the new Dervish. Fortunately, I never advanced mine past level 6, so I don't need to relearn the skills, lol.
> 
> Anyway, playing Rift mostly till Anet feels up to releasing GW2.


im currently playing Xsyon, sandbox mmo until guild wars 2 gets a solid release date.


----------



## FLCLimax

can't stand Guru tbh. once beta info is released i'm never visiting that ****hole again.


----------



## chuxanator

ooh, cant wait to play it


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## Rakhasa

Guild wars 2 or TERA?


----------



## FLCLimax

i like both, but i like GW2 more.


----------



## Spunkybd

Cant wait anylonger!!!!


----------



## Artikbot

Did you doubt it?

Since ArenaNET started giving out the details of both gameplay and environmental system, every single GW player knew it would blow to dust the 1st GW, and what's better, piss the hell out of WoW (which IMHO the 1st GW already did)


----------



## FLCLimax

warrior w/ greatsword and rifle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HECjh_Les[/ame]

warrior pt. 2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE6J2uAzndU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

elementalist

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmsJQzvCuA0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

melee ranger

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2RLXKNwbaw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

more guardian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kzi1FVvXZY[/ame]

more Ele

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7dBdhRRlw0[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnADsL6cfis[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rhextQH9Os[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

here's some necro footage.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgsE-Caqdtc[/ame]

thief and boss battle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx0QnKgQ1CI[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

Charr le with some crafting shown

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1WUsZ9fYx4[/ame]

human ele mostly air magic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbcR9Klc2U[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

some more warrior. longbow/greatsword.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ_88M3mAFQ[/ame]


----------



## ForNever

hurry up and release the dang game already...bah. HoM rewards aren't all that fun to grind through on gw1 and it's only going to bide so much time.


----------



## Nukaazul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*


Guild wars 2 or TERA?


Tera stinks, just saying.
Can't say anything about Guild Wars 2 since It hasn't released it's beta yet.
I'm more or so waiting for Blade&soul.


----------



## GILavco

I'll see you guys on this bad boy =]


----------



## FLCLimax

PVP or PVE?


----------



## Alatar

PvE rocks


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.livestream.com/guildwars2live


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


http://www.livestream.com/guildwars2live


thanks

and rep for the thread


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.blip.tv/file/4886434

http://www.blip.tv/file/4884558

http://www.blip.tv/file/4887330


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDEwfWHiXis&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Sizuke

Been playing WoW for years and i find myself now craving for something new even because the current game state is mediocre.
Done a couple of breaks to play DAO and DA2 which was fantastic but i defo rdy for a new good quality mmo so i can finaly ditch wow for good.

Im thinking Tera, GW2 or TOR


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I loved GW1, I bought every expansion and played it a ton.

I can't wait for GW2!

I have since tried WoW, hated it, tried Warhammer Online, liked it but couldn't get hooked like I did in GW.

Basically it comes down to the following games, The Old Republic, Guild Wars 2, and Diablo III. Whichever comes first is the one I'm getting!


----------



## Woned

To those wondering if TERA is worth it :

ITS NOT.

I have a level 50 in Tera korean.

The graphics are simply the best out there. So is the combat system.
Leveling to 50 was also pretty fun. Me and my friend had a blast leveling to 50, it took us almost exactly 1 month (with both of us working full time)
However once we got to 50 it was the worst end-game I had ever seen.
You could either grind some elite mobs for cash, or do one instance. Also there is some battleground/arena stuff but its heavily restricted to only certain hours during the day (kinda like dredge in aion, although with bigger time frames).

It's kinda worth it to play it to 50 (korean game is free, just costs 20$ per month which means it costs you 20 bucks to get to 50 then you can stop) but after that its definetly not worth it.

Also they announced they will launch a lvl60 cap with new zones but dont expect to see those in the american TERA for at least another year and a half.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2CtsfK9gnw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N_q4-sC3v4[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

some dye system

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sBvWMF44JA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW4sGjWJK_0[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## PcKiller

I am SO ready for this.


----------



## FLCLimax

shows the inside of the Vigil Keep

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76YggfZjthw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of3P9WouogU&feature=feedu_more[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wZyKvDzLUo[/ame]


----------



## Zen00

I'm waiting for A. Beta Testing, and B. The first official pre-orders.


----------



## FnkDctr

game is recycled gw 1 graphics engine. it will flop faster than aion. I will buy it used from egamingsupply.com for a fraction of the price


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FnkDctr;12798103*
> game is recycled gw 1 graphics engine. it will flop faster than aion. I will buy it used from egamingsupply.com for a fraction of the price


It's not been recycled any more than any Valve games have been.

http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_2

It's been vastly improved for better textures and gameplay, plus they are using the Havoc physics engine.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FnkDctr;12798103*
> game is recycled gw 1 graphics engine. it will flop faster than aion. I will buy it used from egamingsupply.com for a fraction of the price


Actually the game mechanics are vastly different









And if you think it flops, just wait.


----------



## FLCLimax

trolling is good. this is going to be fun.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/go-forth-and-multiply-the-hylek


----------



## FLCLimax

bump for the best MMO.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I am trying not to get over-excited for this game, but I'm doing poorly.

I hope the posters who have compared this game to wow in any way will take a closer look at the games major features and give it a second chance. You will find similarities if you look hard enough, but really, these games are very different for still being the same genre. Of course I may be wrong, the game isn't even in beta yet, but I don't thing its likely they will redo the games important selling points before launch.

I've have been biding my time for many years (having short experiences with wows expansions, rift, war, lotro, and more) waiting for an mmo to bring something fresh to the table, and I really think GW2 is the going to be the perfect storm of new features and tried-and-true MMO features we have come to expect.

I'm watching this very closely until release. The MMO market is a picky one, and there is a good chance I will eat my words, but if the market is as eager for a non-wow MMO as it claims to be, this game should have as good a shot as any at success.


----------



## Komder

What is the release date of GW2?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder;12894094*
> What is the release date of GW2?


There isn't one yet.

Just to give you a ballpark, the earliest realistic release date is sometime in Q3 of this year. The latest realistic date is sometime in Q2 2012. Both sides have some decent points and supporting fact, but its still all speculation. The most likely situation probably falls somewhere in the middle of the two.

The only things we know for sure are that it will release, "when its ready!" We also know that a closed, small scale beta test is planned this year for friends and family of employees. If the beta goes well and the game proves polished enough for an open beta, it will also be held this year. The devs had said numerous times the open beta will be very polished and representative of the final game which should launch shortly after.


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

i reckon christmas release


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I really would like to see the game release this calendar year. I don't think that is really all that much to ask. Maybe a beta sometime soon, perhaps a release date sometime around then as well. I'm easy to please.


----------



## FLCLimax

beta will be this year.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12915719*
> beta will be this year.


Source?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/game-faq/#two

*When will there be a beta?*

We will be conducting small closed alpha and beta tests in 2011. The feedback from these tests will determine when we will do public beta tests and ship the game. Guild Wars 2 is a very large and ambitious game, and Guild Wars players rightfully have very high expectations. We want players to be absolutely blown away by the game the first time they experience it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thankyou.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12915719*
> beta will be this year.


Lets just hope its an open/public beta and not just an internal one.

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Zen00

FYI: Arena Net has just revealed a new profession, the Commando!

Guild Wars 2, The Commando

Highly recommend you take a look before it goes stale.


----------



## Alatar

^ yeah epic video is epic

  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

more people need to see this.


----------



## FLCLimax

anybody read the latest PC Gamer?

this is looking to be way better than TOR.


----------



## Backfat

TOR is just another grindy MMO plus light sabres. The graphics and design of that game seem like it was designed in 2004 or something.. It will be very popular, just as FFXIV was initially, due to it's huge cult following.

Guild Wars 2 on the other hand will out right just be better. Not an opinion, just fact. Unless of course you like the same old same old grindfest that every MMO to date has been.

I also think the community of GW1 and GW2 so far has been quite a bit different from the others. The game tends to draw a little bit more of a relaxed, mature, helpful demographic. Whereas the other games tend to draw in greedy, self-important, e-peeners that tend to make the game unplayable for anybody that isn't 14 years old, or a complete douchebag.

Granted those type of people exist in everygame.. just to a lesser extent I feel in the GW2 community so far.


----------



## Bastyn99

And now to watch over 9000 hours of gameplay footage 
anyway, me and a couple of friends are really excited about GW2. We've all played WoW since vanilla but need something new now. I honestly think that the majority will stick to WoW, and the people who will be playing GW2 are the ones who needs something new and different. Which I think is gonna be good, less inexperienced young players who ruin the game for the rest of us. Well, one can only hope.


----------



## bowmanvmi

I had been waiting on TOR since the end of KotOR 2, several years ago. To put things into perspective, KotOR is my favorite game of all time. I only recently heard about GW2 and after exhaustively going through every piece of information on the upcoming game, I don't think it's any far cry to say that GW2 will indeed be better than TOR. Whether it's fatigue from waiting so long, the cartoony graphics, or the grindfest it appears to be, I think I'm becoming more and more excited about GW2.

Can't wait!


----------



## ForNever

I'll probably get both gw2 and TOR. What I hate about gw2 is they have decided to drastically reduce the amount of skills available in the game in order to prevent idiots from trying to use skills that don't jive together. (ie. having gash equipped w/o any skill that causes bleeding).

The endless skill combinations is what made gw so great IMO. If you weren't smart enough to read the skill descriptions and come up with a viable build, you're playing the wrong game! They have basically decided to cater to the lazy, and/or inept.

Also, I'm betting TOR will have more to offer in the story since I've never cared for the mediocre story-telling in gw.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ForNever*


I'll probably get both gw2 and TOR. What I hate about gw2 is they have decided to drastically reduce the amount of skills available in the game in order to prevent idiots from trying to use skills that don't jive together. (ie. having gash equipped w/o any skill that causes bleeding).

The endless skill combinations is what made gw so great IMO. If you weren't smart enough to read the skill descriptions and come up with a viable build, you're playing the wrong game! They have basically decided to cater to the lazy, and/or inept.

Also, I'm betting TOR will have more to offer in the story since I've never cared for the mediocre story-telling in gw.


there are still tons of cross class skills. An elementalist throws down a wall of fire, a warrior can run up and use whirlwind and it will throw fireballs out, or have a ranger fire his arrows through it to turn them into flaming arrows for more damage.

The endless skill combos were filled with crap ones, sure you could do them, but most were jack crap. So they have taken the time to put less skills in, but insure that every skill is incredibly useful.

They havent dumbed it down, they simply revised it, took out tons of skills that people wouldnt use, and are now allowing for diverse groups rather than having to focus on healing. Defeating enemies is now dependent on how good your group is and how good they work together, rather than how much healing you can put out.


----------



## FLCLimax

the reason for the skill changes and removal of multi-class characters is balance.

my only beef with he game is not being able to slot your own weapon skills(1-5).looks like the trait system offers up alot of variety though, enough that two characters with the same weapons and class still play somewhat differently.

so it won't be like woW where every mortal strike warrior plays the same, and looks the same because the best in slot gear is the same and can't be customized.

btw did you guys read about the dye system and other stuff like that?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ForNever*


What I hate about gw2 is they have decided to drastically reduce the amount of skills available in the game in order to prevent idiots from trying to use skills that don't jive together.


It would appear that way. However, the way the weapon system works, there are much more skills you will use than just the 10 on the bar. Whenever you switch out weapons (which better players will do often, no matter the profession) you have 5 different skills that plop on your bar.

That plus certain other skills augment based on what weapons you switch in and out, and which you are using in which hand. ie. Skill 1 will have a one effect when having a dagger in the main hand and a pistol in the off hand, and a different effect when having a pistol in the main hand and a dagger in the off hand.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


the reason for the skill changes and removal of multi-class characters is balance.

my only beef with he game is not being able to slot your own weapon skills(1-5).looks like the trait system offers up alot of variety though, enough that two characters with the same weapons and class still play somewhat differently.

so it won't be like woW where every mortal strike warrior plays the same, and looks the same because the best in slot gear is the same and can't be customized.

btw did you guys read about the dye system and other stuff like that?


in one of the vids on the first page, the dye system is briefly shown. Looks pretty forking sweet. Like 75+ colours and 3-4 colour slots for each item. Immona be a green and pink Charr Warrior !

also about being different from WoW, I just hope that you actually have to know how to play to be good, and not just have good gear.


----------



## bovice163

You know little about tor. They have stated countless times that they're eliminating the grind with a storyline, as well as creating more meaningful quests, rather than kill x and bring me x. GW2 is going to be a great game, but tor is going to be greater.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForNever

Wow, had no idea the dye system got such a huge revamp...now that is cool.


----------



## Erper

ive played GW 1... and some expansions... comparing to 2moons, didnt like it..


----------



## FLCLimax

Updated Charr page

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/charr/

  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


ive played GW 1... and some expansions... comparing to 2moons, didnt like it..


doesn't matter at all. GW2 is nothing like the first game. some names carry over...


----------



## potitoos

Looks pretty slick. I hope things feel more fluid than they did in the original; I couldn't stick to the first game partially because it felt so rigid in movement and abilities.

Although I have to say I laughed a few times at all the stuff they took from WoW.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*


You know little about tor. They have stated countless times that they're eliminating the grind with a storyline, as well as creating more meaningful quests, rather than kill x and bring me x. GW2 is going to be a great game, but tor is going to be greater.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


tor is still a holy trinity based gameplay.

gotta have a tank, gotta have a healer, and dps.

GW2 is saying take whatever classes you want, and make it work. Winning or losing is all up to the skills of the players working together.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*


You know little about tor. They have stated countless times that they're eliminating the grind with a storyline, as well as creating more meaningful quests, rather than kill x and bring me x. GW2 is going to be a great game, but tor is going to be greater.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


not my fault that TOR looks worse every time it's previewed.

also, that is a lie what you said. TOR is ful of those fetch quests. not only that, but Bioware themselves ALWAYS said that innovating is a stupid idea, and they will follow to the letter the rules that WoW set. it is nothing new at all.

it is literally WoW with a SW skin pack and better voice overs. this must sound like some sort of attack, but people expecting TOR to be really big are really in for it.

on the other hand GW is hated, but established. the issues that people had with the game are *all *gone, in addition to it not being a WoW clone.

i have had this talk so many times, look at how the RIFT hype is wearing off and now the silence has set in.

GW2 is shaping up to be amazing, and it's getting love from everywhere. TOR is going to be another "like WoW but no WoW". i'm not even in the camp that bashes WoW, it's a damn good game but after all these years i'm done with it and anything that seeks to clone it.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *potitoos*


Looks pretty slick. I hope things feel more fluid than they did in the original; I couldn't stick to the first game partially because it felt so rigid in movement and abilities.

Although I have to say I laughed a few times at all the stuff they took from WoW.


Movement and combat are extremely fluid in GW2.

Why do you "laugh at the stuff they took from WoW"? What exactly did they take from that game that is so obvious?

From what I've seen in the past 8 months of following GW2, this game is probably as FAR as you can get from WoW in the MMORPG spectrum. And I played WoW for over 3 years.

But trolls will always say LOLWOWCOPY.. and every time it's always pointed out that WoW was not original in any way shape or form and borrowed a lot (A LOT) from EQ and other games. It was even discussed in this thread for example lol..

edit: if you want to laugh at a game that took a lot from WoW, go take a look at Rift. It's pretty much a 2010 version of WoW with rift portals and a different talent tree system.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *potitoos*


Looks pretty slick. I hope things feel more fluid than they did in the original; I couldn't stick to the first game partially because it felt so rigid in movement and abilities.

Although I have to say I laughed a few times at all the stuff they took from WoW.


EfemaN's alt?


----------



## Genjimaru

I am looking forward to both TOR and GW2.

My baseless prediction for the release of GW2 Q1 2012.


----------



## bovice163

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


not my fault that TOR looks worse every time it's previewed.

also, that is a lie what you said. TOR is ful of those fetch quests. not only that, but Bioware themselves ALWAYS said that innovating is a stupid idea, and they will follow to the letter the rules that WoW set. it is nothing new at all.

it is literally WoW with a SW skin pack and better voice overs. this must sound like some sort of attack, but people expecting TOR to be really big are really in for it.

on the other hand GW is hated, but established. the issues that people had with the game are *all *gone, in addition to it not being a WoW clone.

i have had this talk so many times, look at how the RIFT hype is wearing off and now the silence has set in.

GW2 is shaping up to be amazing, and it's getting love from everywhere. TOR is going to be another "like WoW but no WoW". i'm not even in the camp that bashes WoW, it's a damn good game but after all these years i'm done with it and anything that seeks to clone it.


No, you're in the GW2 fanboy camp. I'm excited for both games, and it seems to me like both will be somewhat innovative and successful. I just want to know for an arguments sake, what looks so bad about TOR? I haven't really seen anything from GW2 that I have particularly liked, but that doesn't mean I'm going to bash it senselessly before it is even released.

TOR is the first MMO to be based on storyline. The environments are supposedly massive, the classes are versatile and cater to any playstyle, and knowing BW, it'll be a game that runs smoothly right from launch. Just because it's based on the trinity, does not make the game grindy. That holds no relevance on the subject. Sure, they have a tank, a healer, and support/DPS roles, but they're is a major spin on them that you're not willing to mention, or are completely unaware about. Healers can still DPS in their respective roles, ranged DPS can heal, and the tanks are extremely flexible in their roles. It's absolutely not like WoW in the terms that classes have set roles in which you HAVE to play. The skeleton maybe similar in terms of mechanics, but it is far from being a WoW clone.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bovice163*


No, you're in the GW2 fanboy camp. I'm excited for both games, and it seems to me like both will be somewhat innovative and successful. I just want to know for an arguments sake, what looks so bad about TOR? I haven't really seen anything from GW2 that I have particularly liked, but that doesn't mean I'm going to bash it senselessly before it is even released.

TOR is the first MMO to be based on storyline. The environments are supposedly massive, the classes are versatile and cater to any playstyle, and knowing BW, it'll be a game that runs smoothly right from launch. Just because it's based on the trinity, does not make the game grindy. That holds no relevance on the subject. Sure, they have a tank, a healer, and support/DPS roles, but they're is a major spin on them that you're not willing to mention, or are completely unaware about. Healers can still DPS in their respective roles, ranged DPS can heal, and the tanks are extremely flexible in their roles. It's absolutely not like WoW in the terms that classes have set roles in which you HAVE to play. The skeleton maybe similar in terms of mechanics, but it is far from being a WoW clone.


says the obvious tor fanboy.

As an MMO and RPG and KOTOR fan. I thnk TOR looks like garbage. Its basically an online version of clone wars. Wth is a big bad sith killing 15 villages for a quest. No, TOR is not the first mmo with a storyline, they all have a storyline, but if you want to talk about a voiced story line, then look at age of conan. Or the original Guild war games, they were story driven. Take your fanboism and hit the road if you cant back up your story with facts.

The game is about as generic as it can get, full of cliches, they wont be doing a full on deep story like you have seen from other bioware releases, the dialogue and footage released for TOR proves that.

Everytime Bioware has released new info, or footage, i have been disappointed and push further away from the game.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


I am looking forward to both TOR and GW2.

My baseless prediction for the release of GW2 Q1 2012.


I remember last fall when so many people were saying ohh it'll come out soon wah wah.. probably Q1 2011. I was one of the few that could connect the dots and realize how slow they were releasing professions and other information about the game. There would be no way it'll release any sooner than Q4 this year.

As a consumer I want this game today. As a gamer I want this game when it's completely polished and as good as it can get. I am a huge fan of Arenanet, NCSoft and their game development philosophy. If other developers and publishers followed their lead, we would have a lot better games than we have crapped out to make a quick buck today.

TLDR: I agree, probably Dec 2011 - March 2012


----------



## bovice163

I'm a BW fanboy, not necessarily just TOR. I just think it's funny how you guys say it's going to be garbage, yet you haven't even played 1 minute of the game. I'm not overly impressed by GW2, but again, I'm not sitting here huffing and puffing about how it's going to flop.


----------



## Perdition64

Well, I'm of the opinion that storytelling through gameplay is superior to storytelling through cutscenes. Cutscenes are cool and all, but to me they should augment the storytelling...fill in the finer details. I worry that BW's MMO wont be able to cover up the kill/fetch/escort stuff well enough, because most RPG quests feature kill/fetch stuff, but its by covering it up with storyline usually told through gameplay, with cinematics dotted about that it covers it up. Like, you may be told you need this artifact to heal some dude, and you go. Stuff hits the fan, and the artifact is stolen, and you go after the robbers to get the artifact. The MMO style of doing this is usually X has stolen Y, kill X and loot Y and bring it back. I want ambushes, sudden stuff happening during quests. That's what I worry about.

Guild wars 2 seemingly offers that with DE's. I'm not being told the town is being harassed, I can see it. I'm not told that a crazy ass dragon has landed and is now marching towards a city, i can see it, or i hear about it and get my ass down there. Each event has failure and sucess branches, so I can stick with one event for a few hours and watch it develop and progress. However, the same problem applies - how blatant the feeling of "I'm just doing this to level up" is a factor; that is, I shouldn't really be thinking that at all. I should be wanting to finish a chain to see what happens.

The classes versatility argument is lost on me after Rift (damn rift). TOR looks closer to WoW style combat than GW2 in my opinion. In GW2 PvP, I can see dodging etc becoming core to success. If it follows GW's trend, it will not be gear based. TOR seems to go with a more traditional approach to combat, which probably gives it a higher chance of being gear based. Its difficult to do skill-based pvp in the traditional setup without non-targeted skills (some) and dodging that every class is built and balanced around. The cover system may help things a bit, but then again, I don't really want everyone hiding behind cover constantly either. I think GW2's trinity is still there, just changed. Support, Control, and DPS. I feel these are all closer linked than healing, tanking and dps though, so it wont feel as if you need to go shout LF healer.

EDIT: Vhati's goddamn right when he says GW 1 had storyline. Just because its in a box and not a cutscene, doesnt make it any less storyline.

Also, Bioware fanboy? Hell. The only dev ill be a fanboy of is Valve. Still haven't dropped the ball for me. DA2 unimpressed me, and DA1 managed to get an "ok" from me. The fact that James Ohlen (lead designer of DA if I remember..might not be) is back at TOR, leading the project does not..excite me.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

http://furiousfanboys.com/2011/02/bioware-admits-tor-is-a-wow-clone/

_"It is a touchstone. It has established standards, it's established how you play an MMO. Every MMO that comes out, I play and look at it. And if they break any of the WoW rules, in my book that's pretty dumb"_

your move *******s.


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Wars 2 takes home best in it's category at Gamesom and PAX since it was shown(over TERA, RIFT, Cataclysm and SWTOR) and the majority of gaming websites/magazines.


----------



## StormX2

i just cannot stand games anymore , i think thats my issue,

I play Vindictus now, but GW2 looks nice.

I sort of liked the first one, but hated it after the first 5 quests.
Hated every aspect of the PvP and back then decided it was mroe worth while to pay 13 a month for Dark age of Camelot


----------



## FLCLimax

apparently TOR's cover system only works for one or two classes.


----------



## bovice163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;13216182*
> Well, I'm of the opinion that storytelling through gameplay is superior to storytelling through cutscenes. Cutscenes are cool and all, but to me they should augment the storytelling...fill in the finer details. I worry that BW's MMO wont be able to cover up the kill/fetch/escort stuff well enough, because most RPG quests feature kill/fetch stuff, but its by covering it up with storyline usually told through gameplay, with cinematics dotted about that it covers it up. Like, you may be told you need this artifact to heal some dude, and you go. Stuff hits the fan, and the artifact is stolen, and you go after the robbers to get the artifact. The MMO style of doing this is usually X has stolen Y, kill X and loot Y and bring it back. I want ambushes, sudden stuff happening during quests. That's what I worry about.
> 
> Guild wars 2 seemingly offers that with DE's. I'm not being told the town is being harassed, I can see it. I'm not told that a crazy ass dragon has landed and is now marching towards a city, i can see it, or i hear about it and get my ass down there. Each event has failure and sucess branches, so I can stick with one event for a few hours and watch it develop and progress. However, the same problem applies - how blatant the feeling of "I'm just doing this to level up" is a factor; that is, I shouldn't really be thinking that at all. I should be wanting to finish a chain to see what happens.
> 
> The classes versatility argument is lost on me after Rift (damn rift). TOR looks closer to WoW style combat than GW2 in my opinion. In GW2 PvP, I can see dodging etc becoming core to success. If it follows GW's trend, it will not be gear based. TOR seems to go with a more traditional approach to combat, which probably gives it a higher chance of being gear based. Its difficult to do skill-based pvp in the traditional setup without non-targeted skills (some) and dodging that every class is built and balanced around. The cover system may help things a bit, but then again, I don't really want everyone hiding behind cover constantly either. I think GW2's trinity is still there, just changed. Support, Control, and DPS. I feel these are all closer linked than healing, tanking and dps though, so it wont feel as if you need to go shout LF healer.
> 
> EDIT: Vhati's goddamn right when he says GW 1 had storyline. Just because its in a box and not a cutscene, doesnt make it any less storyline.
> 
> Also, Bioware fanboy? Hell. The only dev ill be a fanboy of is Valve. Still haven't dropped the ball for me. DA2 unimpressed me, and DA1 managed to get an "ok" from me. The fact that James Ohlen (lead designer of DA if I remember..might not be) is back at TOR, leading the project does not..excite me.


Valve is awesome, but just because of one bad title vs dozens does not make or break a dev for me.

And the events you're talking about will have a place in TOR. They just won't be as random as the way GW2 implements them. You make choices, and events will unfold upon those choices. There will be instances in the game where you can choose to act in a certain way, and the story will unfold differently vs if you chose a different direction. Again, we'll see how well this is implemented into the game, but with the amount of testing going on, I'm pretty damn sure it is going to be extremely well thought out.


----------



## Perdition64

PCgamer preview sounds like an odd mix of dull combat and decent, if a bit messily done storyline. (referencing the bit where he goes there is only one endorsement, etc etc). Oh, and they kept the moronic say something completely different crap from ME. WHY?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;13216337*
> Valve is awesome, but just because of one bad title vs dozens does not make or break a dev for me.
> 
> And the events you're talking about will have a place in TOR. They just won't be as random as the way GW2 implements them. You make choices, and events will unfold upon those choices. There will be instances in the game where you can choose to act in a certain way, and the story will unfold differently vs if you chose a different direction. Again, we'll see how well this is implemented into the game, but with the amount of testing going on, I'm pretty damn sure it is going to be extremely well thought out.


I never played older games etc from Bioware, so for me, 2/4 games were awesome that I've played..hence im not a fanboy. Valve, I love tons for their versatility. They can do a lot, and do it well. Only Nintendo occupies this space with valve for me, but I hesitate when calling them a dev..they do develop stuff, but they also do a buttload of other stuff.


----------



## bovice163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13216303*
> apparently TOR's cover system only works for one or two classes.


Well no ****. What kind of a Jedi or Bounty Hunter is going to get behind a rock and take cover? You seem to lack basic comprehension skills and take things out of context. This game is based on the story of Star Wars, it would be unwise to allow a Jedi to cower behind cover if they're getting **** on.

Again, you seem to take the WoW part completely out of context. They're not saying it's going to be a clone at all, but merely stating the fact that WoW is successful because they have done and polished several aspects of an MMO which made them successful. They are only building upon that and offering their own unique take on it. Do you realize how stupid it would be for a developer to completely disregard anything WoW has done, and go into the fray and take risks on different parts of gameplay that could possibly make or break the game? It's a risky business, and when you pump $150 million dollars into something, I doubt you're willing to take a huge chance with things the community may or may not like. Stick with the things that worked, and innovate them somewhat, but don't start from scratch with crazy ideas that may be taken poorly.


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;13216408*
> Well no ****. What kind of a Jedi or Bounty Hunter is going to get behind a rock and take cover? You seem to lack basic comprehension skills and take things out of context. This game is based on the story of Star Wars, it would be unwise to allow a Jedi to cower behind cover if they're getting **** on.


Well, I dunno, cover seems quite natural for a bounty hunter. IMO all classes should have a cover mechanic, because everyone in an overwhelming situation would take cover. IMO.


----------



## FLCLimax

lol. you should take your leave from the topic. stop trying to derail it. you lost the debate that you started with me, now move on.


----------



## bovice163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13216464*
> lol. you should take your leave from the topic. stop trying to derail it. you lost the debate that you started with me, now move on.


Derail what? There was no debate because dou didnt't provide anything insightful other than 'wow lol this game sux because i say it does'.


----------



## bovice163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;13216452*
> Well, I dunno, cover seems quite natural for a bounty hunter. IMO all classes should have a cover mechanic, because everyone in an overwhelming situation would take cover. IMO.


Yeah, I see where you're coming from, but I'm just basing it off the movies. How often do you see Obi Wan or Darth Vader taking cover? BH to me seems like a Trooper; go into battle with some big ass guns and take down anything that tries to **** with you. It's not really a stealthy or finesse type class like the Agent, which is trying to get kill you from a secure spot. Just my take on it.


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;13216555*
> Yeah, I see where you're coming from, but I'm just basing it off the movies. How often do you see Obi Wan or Darth Vader taking cover? BH to me seems like a Trooper; go into battle with some big ass guns and take down anything that tries to **** with you. It's not really a stealthy or finesse type class like the Agent, which is trying to get kill you from a secure spot. Just my take on it.


While true, if they're gonna neuter the lightsabers by not making them cauterize horribly in one blow for the sake of balance and fun, then they can do the same for cover


----------



## ForNever

back on topic: the pvp of gw2 sounds pretty damn cool if they still plan on these epic scale battles. I was not really impressed with the way it was done in gw (FA namely). I think it's a great idea to have these massive battles that take place in one area for a couple of weeks, then switch areas before things get too stagnant, or one sided.

The only down side to this that I can see would be making it very difficult to coordinate any kind of strategic planning that could actually turn the tide, and with such large scale servers, pay to play seems almost unavoidable. Not that I would be deterred from getting gw2 if it was pay to play, but being that it wasn't has always been a big plus to me.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;13216502*
> Derail what? There was no debate because dou didnt't provide anything insightful other than 'wow lol this game sux because i say it does'.


Why are you in this thread if you have nothing notable to offer? Go find the thread about SWTOR..


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever;13216624*
> back on topic: the pvp of gw2 sounds pretty damn cool if they still plan on these epic scale battles. I was not really impressed with the way it was done in gw (FA namely). I think it's a great idea to have these massive battles that take place in one area for a couple of weeks, then switch areas before things get too stagnant, or one sided.
> 
> The only down side to this that I can see would be making it very difficult to coordinate any kind of strategic planning that could actually turn the tide, and with such large scale servers, pay to play seems almost unavoidable. Not that I would be deterred from getting gw2 if it was pay to play, but being that it wasn't has always been a big plus to me.


I really do hope there is a "battleground" type of mode for PvP - on a smaller scale than WvW and larger than the 5v5 arenas. The devs hinted at "PvP modes", I forgot the exact phrasing, which gives me some hope. WvW is cool, but I like a little bit more organized or structured PvP with a short term goal. Like a capture the flag, or king of the hill type deal. GW1 did have modes sort of like that, I just hope GW2 follows suit.

As for the pay to play deal, I think they will make a lot of money from the in game store as they did with GW1. Items were pretty inexpensive, cosmetic and not integral to gameplay. I love the idea, as long as they don't go crazy with it and put necessary items on the store like a drug dealer. ie. Here's one transmutation stone free, once it's used up, pay a small fee on our store for more!!.. but I honestly don't see something like the coming from Anet.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Is there a few to play Guild wars 1??


----------



## ForNever

LoL good point, I totally forgot about their cash-cow that comes from costumes, character re-do's, pink dye, etc...etc... That may be how they'll avoid pay to play. KOTH in gw would be awesome!!


----------



## FLCLimax

here is a very interesting speech about MMO's.

http://www.guildwars.com/events/tradeshows/gc2007/gcspeech.php

it's a long but worthwhile read.

*How to Create a Successful MMO*

_Hello everyone. My name is Jeff Strain, one of the co-founders of ArenaNet, the studio behind Guild Wars. It was an honor to be asked to speak about the MMO industry today at the GC Developer's Conference, which is among the most influential developer conferences in the world. It's an equal honor to be able to represent the talented team at ArenaNet and be able to convey some of the development philosophies of the world-class designers, artists, and programmers who built Guild Wars. And of course I am honored that those of you sitting here actually took the time to come hear what I have to say. Thank you.

When I initially accepted the invitation to speak today, I provided a generic topic - "The Future of the MMO industry" - because I had not written anything yet, and I wanted to give myself plenty of room to explore different topics. To those of you who chose to come today believing that I would make far-reaching predictions about the games we'll be creating ten years from now, I apologize. The truth is, I hope that I am completely ignorant about what kind of games we'll be making in ten years, because I hope some hotshot kid comes out of nowhere and changes everything out from under us before then. If that doesn't happen, we've all failed to embrace and protect the culture of innovation that made it possible for us to be here in the first place.

I ultimately decided to address something much more relevant to those of us in this room today, and that is what it takes to create a successful MMO in today's crowded and brutal market. The formula is not as simple as it was a few years ago, as the very visible failure of many recent high-profile MMOs makes clear. I don't claim to have all the answers, but I can share some of the beliefs that I and many of my peers at ArenaNet hold based on our experience with Guild Wars. These beliefs are guiding us in the development of Guild Wars 2, so I sure as hell hope we're right!_

*Most MMOs fail*

_Don't be fooled by the much-hyped success of the top MMOs on the market. The game industry is littered with the carnage of MMOs that have failed over the past few years. Due largely to the social nature of MMOs, gamers rarely commit to more than one or two MMOs at a time. This is in contrast to the traditional game market, in which there is room for many games to be successful, even within the same genre. You may play ten different action games this year, but you are very unlikely to play more than one or two MMOs. This means that it is not enough to make a great game - instead you must make a game that is so overwhelmingly superior that it can actively break apart an established community and bring that community to your game. In today's market, that is a tall order.

Regardless of the business model, the primary factor that determines whether an MMO lives or dies is the size of its active player base. There appears to be a tipping point at around 150,000 players. MMOs that reach this critical mass within a few months of release tend to continue to grow and thrive, and those that do not tend to shrink and ultimately die. The majority of MMOs that are released into the market never reach this threshold.

This is a tough industry, and only the most committed studios and publishers with solid long-term financial backing should be undertaking MMO development. I can assure you that releasing an MMO into the market before the development team is proud of it will result in writing off every penny invested in its development. The best publishers are willing to give development teams time for polish and balance. In the MMO market, there is simply no other option, and many publishers are not willing to make this commitment.

Guild Wars launched successfully in April 2005, and has done quite well over the past two years. Initially this was largely attributable to its business model, which did away with the customary subscription requirement and made it very easy for new players to give the game a try. Over time, we were able to keep the player population growing by releasing new content and substantial game updates on a regular basis. However, the market today is very different than the market in 2005, and many of the points I will be discussing in this presentation are based on lessons we have learned - often the hard way - with Guild Wars, and that the ArenaNet development team feels are crucial to the success of any new MMO product entering the market today._


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13216705*
> I really do hope there is a "battleground" type of mode for PvP - on a smaller scale than WvW and larger than the 5v5 arenas. The devs hinted at "PvP modes", I forgot the exact phrasing, which gives me some hope. WvW is cool, but I like a little bit more organized or structured PvP with a short term goal. Like a capture the flag, or king of the hill type deal. GW1 did have modes sort of like that, I just hope GW2 follows suit.
> 
> As for the pay to play deal, I think they will make a lot of money from the in game store as they did with GW1. Items were pretty inexpensive, cosmetic and not integral to gameplay. I love the idea, as long as they don't go crazy with it and put necessary items on the store like a drug dealer. ie. Here's one transmutation stone free, once it's used up, pay a small fee on our store for more!!.. but I honestly don't see something like the coming from Anet.


Yeah Guild Wars did have a mode like that. Alliance Battles (which was more of a Domination game type). It was fun but terrible.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Don't count on subscriptions*

_In the early years of the MMO industry, from roughly 1997 to 2001, there were a few big MMOs that had active player populations. By the time we started ArenaNet in the summer of 2000, we knew of at least eighty MMOs that were in development. Based on the success of UO and EQ, publishers were reviewing their portfolios and planning to migrate their existing game franchises to the online world, where they believed they could adopt a subscription model and "make bank". Clearly, it did not work out that way. As more MMOs came into the market, two things changed. First, players now had a choice about which game they would play, and as a result their expectations for polish, content quantity, and service increased substantially. Second, and perhaps more telling for the future of the industry, it became clear that the subscription model forced players to choose a single game, rather than playing many different games.

Gamers will no longer buy the argument that every MMO requires a subscription fee to offset server and bandwidth costs. It's not true - you know it, and they know it. Gamers may buy the argument that your MMO requires a subscription fee, if you can tell them what they are getting for their money. This is the legacy of games like Guild Wars, Maple Story, and Silkroad Online, all of which introduced new business models into the MMO genre and were quite successful. The subscription model is still perfectly viable, but the pain threshold is very low now. It's no secret that gamers don't want to pay a subscription fee. If you can convince them that your game offers enough value to justify it, more power to you! But be prepared to defend your decision, often and loudly, and back it up over the lifetime of your game.

Be very aware of the choice you are asking players to make, and the frequency of that choice. In a subscription model you are asking players to make a choice every month, and it is a fairly drastic choice: Stay married, or get divorced? It is certainly the case that if every player decides to stay married every month, you can make more money from each player in the subscription model. But that will rarely be the case, and not something that you should count on. Every month, some percentage of your player base will decide on divorce, and as with marriage in the real word, once you are divorced you rarely get married to the same person again. If you go the subscription route, you'll need to have the confidence that your marriage rate will exceed your divorce rate.

With Guild Wars we ask players to make a choice only one time, and that choice is whether to buy the game, or not to buy the game. While we don't enjoy a recurring revenue stream each month, we do benefit from the fact that most Guild Wars players come back to the game when we release new content, so we are less concerned about players putting the game down for a few months. Players don't have to decide whether to stay married or get divorced, they just have to decide whether they want to play today or not. Beyond the benefit of a lower pain threshold to get into the game, this is the core strength of the Guild Wars business model, and one of the reasons it continues to thrive when many other subscription-based MMOs are struggling.

Innovate with your game play, and innovate with your business model! The two go hand in hand, and are mutually dependent on each other. Decide on your business model first, and then build your game around it. Guild Wars can be successful with its business model because we decided that we would not charge a subscription fee before we wrote the first line of code, and every design and technology decision we made served that purpose. We could never turn Guild Wars into a subscription-based game, just as Turbine could not suddenly decide to eliminate the subscription model for Lord of the Rings Online. If you decide to require players to subscribe to your game, be prepared to build a game that thoroughly justifies it._


----------



## FLCLimax

*Don't believe you are making WoW 2.0 with a quarter of WoW's budget*

_Many recent MMOs failed because they were rushed to market, had less content, or were not as polished as established games. It's no secret that WoW has been a big success, and there is a reason for that success. While it may not be the most innovative product on the market, WoW offers a tremendous amount of content and is an exceptionally polished game. Everyone wants to duplicate that success, but I'm not sure that everyone is realistic about what that means. WoW was in development for five years, was built on an established and very popular game universe, and probably cost more than $40 million to create. Don't believe that there is some magic design element that you will add to your MMO that will allow you to steal all of WoW's subscription customers. If you find yourself saying, "It's like WoW, but...," you're in trouble. To reiterate an earlier point - go do your own thing, and let them do theirs.

Developing a new MMO requires a lot of money and a lot of time. If you are starting today and don't have at least three years and $30 million dollars, consider developing in another genre. Also be prepared to attract and manage a large development team. We have 140 full-time developers working on Guild Wars and Guild Wars 2 at ArenaNet, and that number will probably have to grow throughout the Guild Wars 2 development cycle. It is much easier and less risky to make exciting, innovative games in other genres. Unfortunately, some of us just can't make that decision - we're intoxicated by the thought of building the ultimate MMO, and we feel compelled to dedicate our lives to that pursuit. If that describes you, then by all means jump in and let's keep pushing the boundaries of possibility together. But bring cash - lot's of it - and make sure that you are working with people on the business side who are willing to let you make the best game you can make, because there are no successful B-titles in the MMO industry.

I'll end by paraphrasing the famous Japanese game designer, Masaya Matsuura: Go forth, and do weird and difficult things! Thank you._


----------



## Da1Nonly

So is there a fee to play guild wars 1 or not?? I want to try it out before I make my decisions on guild wars 2.


----------



## FLCLimax

_Film, television, and book franchises are just not good candidates for MMOs. Even MMOs based on the "Big Two" franchises - you know the ones - have not lived up to the expectations of their developers. Today, and historically, the biggest MMOs are based on universes that were created for the purpose of supporting games. MMOs are all about exploration, personal glory, hanging out with friends, and meeting new people. You can't take a universe that was created to support a linear, non-interactive viewing experience that has its own six-volume set of rules and expect a development team to deliver something innovative and fresh within that universe that allows millions of players to be the hero. The best games, MMO or otherwise, are created first and foremost to be games, and the world, story, and setting are there to serve that end, not the other way around. It seems like I hear about a new MMO in development based on a sci-fi or fantasy license every week, and it worries me tremendously. MMOs are expensive, expectations are high, and huge failures will disenfranchise publishers and make life more difficult for new MMO developers. If you want to take a popular movie license and spin out a DS game to support its launch, then go for it - I think that's an appropriate form of media collaboration - but let developers design MMOs that are not constrained by the rules and restrictions of a licensing body._

that's about all i'm gonna post from the speech. more in the link.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;13216789*
> So is there a fee to play guild wars 1 or not?? I want to try it out before I make y decisions on guild wars 2.


You have to buy the game but there's no subscription.

Guild Wars 2 will be nothing like Guild Wars. So trying one to get a taste of what the other is like is kind of pointless. For example Guild Wars features a point and click style of gameplay (aswell as WASD) while Guild Wars 2 does not.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;13216789*
> So is there a fee to play guild wars 1 or not?? I want to try it out before I make y decisions on guild wars 2.


no, it costs money to buy but no monthly fee. it's pointless though i gotta tell you. the games are too different, GW2 is literally nothing like GW. guild wars will not give you any insight at all into how GW2 will play, how the story will be told or anything else. watch the videos i posted and read Anet's website if you want to know about GW2.


----------



## Da1Nonly

thanks guys!


----------



## Anarqi

Highly anticipating this game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovice163;13215540*
> You know little about tor. They have stated countless times that they're eliminating the grind with a storyline, as well as creating more meaningful quests, rather than kill x and bring me x. GW2 is going to be a great game, but tor is going to be greater.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I've biggest the fanboy for TOR I've come across but there's reviews out there, specifically from BETA testers, that directly conflict with what you're saying. Yes, Bioware has marketed this game as a no-grind, all-STORY endeavor in MMO form. Unfortunately, that's beginning to look less and less likely.

I also read where you said you haven't seen anything you liked about GW2, which is a shame. The graphics alone look pretty amazing, much more amazing when put up against those from TOR. I never quite understood why they decided to go down the cartoony model path. Perhaps to make it compatible with a wider range of users and their machines? Either way, I'm getting both games. I just think GW2 holds my attention longer than TOR.

http://angryjoeshow.com/2011/03/top-10-anticipated-2011/

^ From this specific review: "A Sith Lord's first mission is to kill 10 rats". Not a grind? Hmm.


----------



## FLCLimax

"this is world of warcraft, period."

lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

bump for great justice!


----------



## FLCLimax

bump.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Why bump this when nobody else seems to really care ?

The game doesn't come out for a while still. Thanks for the probably biased review though.


----------



## FLCLimax

lol, caught one in the net! PLEASE try and keep me entertained for the next hour.

i didn't make that video btw.


----------



## Backfat

I support this thread, and the game but I have to agree. Bumping just for the sake of bumping with no new info, is sort of pointless.

They release a bunch of info weekly on GW2Guru and on the wiki page, just wait until something new shows up to bump the thread


----------



## FLCLimax

New Info

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...-2-preview.htm

http://www.nowgamer.com/features/132...anet-interview


----------



## grishkathefool

Why even make this thread when there were already two?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/81...creenshot.html

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...u-playing.html


----------



## FLCLimax

first time seeing those. neither have any content updates since gamescom and both are abandoned after 6 or 7 pages. it's more appropriate to say there _*were*_ other threads, cuz those are dead.


----------



## FLCLimax

ArenaNet panel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMBx4AxEZ54[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LOE0s95EbQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoOPH4K_jps[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9nvCizkB_o[/ame]


----------



## Bobicon

Lets just be honest this game is never going to get released and will forever be in development.

God I hate slow development.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13248763*
> Lets just be honest this game is never going to get released and will forever be in development.
> 
> God I hate slow development.


It's only 4-5 years in development now. If they released it in three, everyone would complain about the corners the devs had to cut and how they hate unpolished releases.

But really I'm tired of waiting too. The wait is almost over. I'll be surprised as hell if it comes out any later than early 2012.


----------



## FLCLimax

they started making the game in 2007. if it comes out next year it'll be the same dev cycle as Guild Wars.


----------



## FLCLimax

54 minute video of the demo.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoICk5E9X7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shredicus

mmmm, want so bad. Hope this game will have some beefy graphics options to punish high end rigs!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13249152*
> mmmm, want so bad. Hope this game will have some beefy graphics options to punish high end rigs!


It unfortunately won't, as no MMOs are.

They have to develop the game so that as many setups as possible are covered. They did design the engine to look amazingly spectacular while creating the requirements low.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

While all of this stuff seems amazing, it seems like this game won't be coming out anytime soon, so until then, I'm putting this game on the back burner.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13266943*
> It unfortunately won't, as no MMOs are.
> 
> They have to develop the game so that as many setups as possible are covered. They did design the engine to look amazingly spectacular while creating the requirements low.


damn dude, you just have a habit of being wrong about MMOs.

Age of Conan is a perfect example of you being horribly wrong. It is one of the best looking games ever made, MMO or not.


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Wars 2 supports 3D, eyefinity, surround and DX10. at max it looks very good, but it won't "push" high end GPU's as it is using a tweaked versin of the guild wars engine and is DX9 base.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13267000*
> damn dude, you just have a habit of being wrong about MMOs.
> 
> Age of Conan is a perfect example of you being horribly wrong. It is one of the best looking games ever made, MMO or not.


He's not wrong. The requirements for Guild Wars 2 will not be that high. There's guys over on the Guild Wars 2 forums that know the specs already and have already "unofficially" given people an idea of what Guild Wars 2 will and will not run on.

Guild Wars 2 isn't going to run in DX11 so don't expect too much. It will however make use of multiple cores. The requirements are stated to be similar to Rifts.

Age of Conan is a poorly optimised game.


----------



## Vhati

Age of Conan pics

1
2
3
4
5
6
7

you are right, just a horribly optimized game...............


----------



## Mugabuga

Do want.


----------



## FLCLimax

not new but good videos. don't think i posted 'em.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAh1OHBI4uM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtotOce2vkk&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01N-1_KcRbM[/ame]


----------



## Shredicus

Oooh, me likey meleemancer.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


damn dude, you just have a habit of being wrong about MMOs.

Age of Conan is a perfect example of you being horribly wrong. It is one of the best looking games ever made, MMO or not.


You're right, I should be extremely specific in my replies, and be careful to include every possible conceivable qualifier to the argument at hand, so that trolls can't find something wrong in what you've said and berate you for it.

I should have said, no _*successful*_ MMOs are.

AoC did have higher requirements, and thus was hard to run for many people, and often lagged and stuttered on even decent machines. It was poorly optimized, it's sales figures were also low http://news.softpedia.com/news/Age-o...ed-87430.shtml

If you don't know anything about the topic in hand, then why comment at all? All you do is seem to troll around these boards picking and choosing what you want to hear and manipulating people's words to create arguments. . If you don't know information about the game we are discussing, don't know about the engine, don't know how it's going to be optimized for many systems, then just go back to 4chan.

That's all that you seem to do here, is argue with people. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/opp...sorder/DS00630
I remember in the old Sandy Bridge threads, you would just come in there trolling, trying to start fights with people.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13275195*
> You're right, I should be extremely specific in my replies, and be careful to include every possible conceivable qualifier to the argument at hand, so that trolls can't find something wrong in what you've said and berate you for it.
> 
> I should have said, no _*successful*_ MMOs are.
> 
> AoC did have higher requirements, and thus was hard to run for many people, and often lagged and stuttered on even decent machines. It was poorly optimized, it's sales figures were also low http://news.softpedia.com/news/Age-of-Conan-Sales-Lower-than-Expected-87430.shtml
> 
> If you don't know anything about the topic in hand, then why comment at all? All you do is seem to troll around these boards picking and choosing what you want to hear and manipulating people's words to create arguments. . If you don't know information about the game we are discussing, don't know about the engine, don't know how it's going to be optimized for many systems, then just go back to 4chan.
> 
> That's all that you seem to do here, is argue with people. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/oppositional-defiant-disorder/DS00630
> I remember in the old Sandy Bridge threads, you would just come in there trolling, trying to start fights with people.


lol, millions sold is low? Low enough to spawn an expansions?

Im not arguing, just making sure people arent given out wrong information. you said no MMOs can push higher level hardware. Age of Conan does, in dx10 it is amazing. But you wouldnt know that, its just another mmo that you a self appointed mmo guru has not played.

i only argue with a few people, generally the ignorant ones, that means you.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13277600*
> lol, millions sold is low? Low enough to spawn an expansions?
> 
> Im not arguing, just making sure people arent given out wrong information. you said no MMOs can push higher level hardware. Age of Conan does, in dx10 it is amazing. But you wouldnt know that, its just another mmo that you a self appointed mmo guru has not played.
> 
> i only argue with a few people, generally the ignorant ones, that means you.


Right, and like I corrected myself, I should have said that no *successful* MMOs push the hardware envelope. Simply because they wouldn't have as good of sales figures if they did. I had assumed that was implied in my previous remark, but I guess you didn't pick up on that too easily.

What figures exactly you are looking at for AoC sales numbers in terms of units sold (not shipped)? You throw out "millions" as some vague number. You could think it was 2 million, or 10 million for all I know. All the figures I've seen doesn't put it over 2m total. Which in this day and age isn't anything spectacular, especially for MMOs. And exactly how dramatically did their player base drop after launch when people realized they couldn't run the game smoothly? Hmm?

We're comparing apples to apples here, and you make it sound like I'm talking about grapefruit or something.

I'm not going to turn this thread into another flame fest, so unless you have something to discuss GW2 related, this is my last response to you in here. Feel free to continue with your off-topic, immature banter if you wish.


----------



## Anarqi

I remember running AoC perfectly fine with my 8800 GTOC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarqi;13278188*
> I remember running AoC perfectly fine with my 8800 GTOC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its backfat, just another tool that has no experience with the game at hand, just like rift. His experience with AOC is nothing but seeing internet posts. He hasnt played it, he didnt even know how many sales they had, or performance issues.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13270369*
> you are right, just a horribly optimized game...............


Yes a horribly optimised game when it struggles to run on crossfired HD5770s. When ground features have horrible pop in, when you have to keep resetting the shadows setting to stop it from flickering (which is a well known issue), when it has stability issues in Khitan areas, and when the frame rate struggles to stay at a steady 30 FPS unless you put it on the PvP and Raid setting. I can go on.

And yes I have experience playing the game. I used to play on Crom with my Khitan Assassin. I stopped playing because of the performance issues.

Just because it can look good (and nothing there was best looking game ever material to be quite honest) that doesn't mean it's well optimised. Crysis looks good but even that is not that well optimised when at stock it takes high end hardware just to run at a decent setting. Crysis 2 at stock looks better and is better optimised than its predecessor.

Eve: Online looks and runs better (than AOC) in my opinion (at least it most certainly does for me anyway).


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13278926*
> Yes a horribly optimised game when it struggles to run on crossfired HD5770s. When ground features have horrible pop in, when you have to keep resetting the shadows setting to stop it from flickering (which is a well known issue), when it has stability issues in Khitan areas, and when the frame rate struggles to stay at a steady 30 FPS unless you put it on the PvP and Raid setting. I can go on.
> 
> And yes I have experience playing the game. I used to play on Crom with my Khitan Assassin. I stopped playing because of the performance issues.
> 
> Just because it can look good (and nothing there was best looking game ever material to be quite honest) that doesn't mean it's well optimised. Crysis looks good but even that is not that well optimised when at stock it takes high end hardware just to run at a decent setting. Crysis 2 at stock looks better and is better optimised than its predecessor.
> 
> Eve: Online looks and runs better (than AOC) in my opinion (at least it most certainly does for me anyway).


lawls. EVE huh. you really went there.

only performance issue i had with AOC was the original memory leak that was fixed, Performance issues are nonexistant for me with a 5870 dx10 with a few features turned off that i didnt like, 5770 sli isnt that powerful. So i understand why it had some trouble in khitai at 1080p.

anywho guild wars 2 is pretty impressive looking, not state of the art ground breaking but it has excellent art direction, and well done landscapes with good animations.

MMOs are a genre that becomes graphically dated quickly, as they have limited options in terms of polygons and performance. 1 of the reasons people claim AOC is poorly coded, they designed the engine to maintain its graphical fidelity over the years as equipment improves so does the graphical quality of the game, just because they allow you to tweak to the maximum in graphics, doesnt mean they expect everyone to do it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13279538*
> lawls. EVE huh. you really went there.


Yes, I really went there. Nope, you didn't imagine it. Game looks good and runs good for me. Only issue with that game I find is lag when there's massive battles going on, which is understandable considering the strain it puts on the server when you have thousands of people waging war in one sector. The new avatar updates are incredible.
Quote:


> 5770 sli isnt that powerful. So i understand why it had some trouble in khitai at 1080p.


Actually (other than it being Crossfire not SLI) at the time it was 1440x900, which makes it even worse. However considering I can run games like Crysis, Aliens vs Predator and Dragon Age 2 (high res texture pack) in DX11, Global Agenda, and AION (among other games) at pretty high to max settings you would think that running AOC would be a breeze on a pair of DX11 cards (or even one). It isn't so great looking a game that it deserves such high requirements (I've seen other games that look much better). Thus it is poorly optimised, especially when running on a system that easily meets its reccommended requirements.
Quote:


> 1.9 What sort of PC is required to play Age of Conan?
> 
> Minimum configuration:
> 
> (1024x768, detail reduced)
> •
> OS: Windows XP Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista
> 
> •
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz or equivalent
> 
> •
> RAM: 1GB
> 
> •
> Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 or better
> 
> •
> Video memory: 128MB
> 
> •
> DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
> 
> •
> HARD DRIVE SPACE: 30GB
> 
> Recommended configuration:
> (Up to 1280X960, most features on)
> •
> OS: Windows XP SP 2 or Windows Vista
> 
> •
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz or equivalent
> 
> •
> RAM: 2048MB Dual Channel DDR2
> 
> •
> Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX or equivalent
> 
> •
> Video memory: 512MB
> 
> •
> DVD-ROM: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive
> 
> •
> HARD DRIVE SPACE: 30GB
> 
> Online Gaming
> •
> Broadband connection required.
> 
> Source


The fact that I had to turn the games graphical settings down to PvP and Raid to even make it playable at 1440x900 speaks volumes about its optimisation when played on a system that surpasses its reccommended requirements. Sure requirements adapt and change within a MMOs lifecycle, but we're talking about having to play on what's considered AOCs lowest standard graphical setting just to get reasonable performance. That is not good optimisation no matter how much you may like the game.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13279832*
> Yes, I really went there. Nope, you didn't imagine it.
> 
> Actually at the time it was 1440x900, which makes it even worse. However considering I can run games like Crysis, Aliens vs Predator and Dragon Age 2 (high res texture pack) in DX11, Global Agenda, and AION (among other games) at pretty high to max settings you would think that running AOC would be a breeze. It isn't so great looking a game that it deserves such high requirements (I've seen other games that look much better). Thus it is poorly optimised, especially when running on a system that easily meets its reccommended requirements.


you really know very little about your games. The fact that you would actually mention DA2, is absolutely laughable. There is no realtime lighting in the game, the shadows cast are all fake. Performance can improve alot when there is no lighting being computed.

Also comparing a nonmmo game world being designed to an mmo environment also just proves how little thought you put into your post.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13279928*
> you really know very little about your games. The fact that you would actually mention DA2, is absolutely laughable. There is no realtime lighting in the game, the shadows cast are all fake. Performance can improve alot when there is no lighting being computed.
> 
> Also comparing a nonmmo game world being designed to an mmo environment also just proves how little thought you put into your post.


I certainly wont claim to know the technical aspects of every single game out there, however the fact I was attempting to establish is that I am capable of displaying several games from multiple genres (which also includes other MMOs including newer ones like RIFT) at reasonably high settings yet I cannot even run AOC at medium settings without it crawling to an almost complete halt while playing on a system that is over it's stated reccommended requirements. Thus it is not well optimised, plain and simple. It doesn't get more simple than that.

Had you of put more thought into reading what I had actually posted instead of putting what seems to be the majority of your thought into an attempt to belittle me you might have actually seen this.

You think the MMO mechanics make that huge a difference to how well a game looks and runs? Tell that to Arenanet, they seem to have done an astounding job on Guild Wars 2 so far.

Anyhow I'm done talking to you, you're really rude and I don't have the time of day for people like you.

See ya.


----------



## Backfat

Don't even waste your time on the troll, Lifeshield. If you look at his post history, all he does is start crap in threads and argues everybody.

The thing about trolls is, they are sad individuals who have to bring others down in order to feel good about themselves. Sarcasm passes for wit, and hyperbole passes as knowledge. Nothing you can say, and no amount of information you provide will reach them, as they are God's gift to humanity, and the end-all-be-all lexicon of all knowledge known to man.

*On topic: * I haven't yet been able to decide on which profession I will roll first. I'm more of a melee type player, and played a rogue heavily in WoW. I like how the assassin looks so far, I guess I'm just not so thrilled about how they seem to have a big emphasis on ranged weapons.

Since it's almost certain the mesmer, or something close to it will be one of the last 2 remaining professions to be revealed, I guess I'll have to see what the final one will be. I'm guessing more of a dervish type, however there will be then be 5 melee based, and only 3 casters.

BUT since we do know the last two to be revealed will be 1 caster, 1 adventurer.. one can only assume the caster will be the mesmer, and the adventurer would have to be a melee type.


----------



## Anarqi

I'm thinking about an assassin myself. I like those types of class, in WoW, Dragon Age series, Oblivion I was always an assassin type character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


*On topic: * I haven't yet been able to decide on which profession I will roll first. I'm more of a melee type player, and played a rogue heavily in WoW. I like how the assassin looks so far, I guess I'm just not so thrilled about how they seem to have a big emphasis on ranged weapons.

Since it's almost certain the mesmer, or something close to it will be one of the last 2 remaining professions to be revealed, I guess I'll have to see what the final one will be. I'm guessing more of a dervish type, however there will be then be 5 melee based, and only 3 casters.

BUT since we do know the last two to be revealed will be 1 caster, 1 adventurer.. one can only assume the caster will be the mesmer, and the adventurer would have to be a melee type.


I think I'll be playing Elementalist in Guild Wars 2. They seem very fun to play and pretty strong in teams aswell.

I'll be keeping my eye on Mesmer though. It's very likely they will return but also likely that their entire play style will be altered heavily. Hopefully they will be more viable for standard PvE use this time around. They were generally unfavoured in Guild Wars because of their more single target focus (until Cryway was eventually setup), not that they were bad by any means though. I realy enjoyed the class myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anarqi*


I'm thinking about an assassin myself. I like those types of class, in WoW, Dragon Age series, Oblivion I was always an assassin type character.


Assassins were great fun to play before they game used for just about every farm that exists today. I used to love playing Shadowstep spiking builds in RA and AB for giggles. They were glass cannons and hard to play well, but very rewarding.

Shadowstepping Monks, and Assacasters were way more fun though.


----------



## Vhati

Its not trolling when you are right. Which i am. As i have personal knowledge of the things i am talking about. Unlike some people like backfat who likes to talk about games he has never even played, yet knows exactly how they are.

I've never said Gw2 doesnt look good. Its not state of the art, but they are putting alot of work into the art direction and performance, to make up for the fact they cant have polygon intensive environments and have good performance at the same time when you have dozens of people on screen. Something that causes problems in all MMOs.

The graphics sure as hell eat anything Swtor has thrown at it, along with most other MMOs, Warhammer has some pretty impressive environments in it, as does Age of Conan.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I think I'll be playing Elementalist in Guild Wars 2. They seem very fun to play and pretty strong in teams aswell.

I'll be keeping my eye on Mesmer though. It's very likely they will return but also likely that their entire play stayle will be altered heavily. Hopefully they will be more viable for standard PvE use this time around. They were generally unfavoured in Guild Wars because of their more single target focus (until Cryway was eventually setup), not that they were bad by any means though. I realy enjoyed the class myself.


I never really got into mesmers too much, but always made sure I had em in my npc groups heh. They were crucial to shut down enemies, because of that key role, I can see them being very useful in PvE.

I played a Ritualist pretty heavily, it's a shame it probably won't be a part of GW2 because it was a ton of fun to play. Frustrating at times however, due to spirit AI. Elementalists do look intriguing but I never enjoyed 'pure' magic classes in MMOs I've played.

I started out WoW playing a shadow priest which was super fun because it was so versatile. But I was sick of being dominated in PvP by rogues, so I decided to roll one and see what the fuss was about, and I fell in love. Now anything other than slicing and dicing peoples faces or kidneys feels too impersonal to me lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


I played a Ritualist pretty heavily, it's a shame it probably won't be a part of GW2 because it was a ton of fun to play. Frustrating at times however, due to spirit AI. Elementalists do look intriguing but I never enjoyed 'pure' magic classes in MMOs I've played.


I actually hate Ritualists more now they have been buffed (though I do still love to play Ritualist in a good balanced team). Everyone runs the same build meaning Ritualist diversity in general teams is terrible. Almost everyone runs SoS. The few good Ritualists who actually have other builds they can run are few and far between nowadays.

Overall though they are not a very diverse class, they're a bit like Paragons where they generally only have one or two uses outside of specific team builds though I do love playing Splinter Barrage.


----------



## SethCohen

GW II looks pretty good comparing to the first game..
They didnt really make it with the first guild war.
But I don't really think that GW II will overshadow WoW as some people say.
I used to play WoW before and the only game that came close to WoW's PvP
was BLC (bloodline champions) IMO.







I will try GW II anyways. trailers are
pretty interesting..nice graphics! beta-version already pwnd WoW graphics!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SethCohen*


GW II looks pretty good comparing to the first game..
*They didnt really make it with the first guild war.*
But I don't really think that GW II will overshadow WoW as some people say.
I used to play WoW before and the only game that came close to WoW's PvP
was BLC (bloodline champions) IMO.







I will try GW II anyways. trailers are
pretty interesting..nice graphics! beta-version already pwnd WoW graphics!


Do you have any idea how many millions of copies Guild Wars 1 sold? I really hate the tupid "wowkiller" crap everyone spouts too. I really don't want GW2 to kill WoW because then all those ********* idiots will come and ruin my community. WoW and Call of Duty are the perfect daycare centers for the small minds of online gaming. Please do not fantasize about them being decommissioned.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm almost 100% certain that my first character will be a warrior. I have played a warrior in pretty much every MMO I've played. As of late I have been frustrated as hell with the class, the lack of utility/mobility and being constantly slowed/snared/trapped/etc just finally got to be too much.

Now that guild wars 2 is going to let me use ranged weapons just as effectively and melee weapons, I just can't stop being excited for this class all over again. Mace/Shield + Gun = stuns, utility, big numbers, range damage, and plate armor. Its like a dream come true. I'm excited about lots of different combinations so I can hardly say which one I actually want to play the most. We still haven't seen war hammers yet!


----------



## themadhatterxxx

If you thought WoW was bad, since this game will be free to play and therefore easier access i can assure you without uncertainty it will be worse, atleast in some respects...

MMO communities are generally filled with emo kiddies who wait for you to say or do anything illegal so they can tattletale on you. Well if you ever played the first Guild Wars there was a /report feature where you can tell on someone for saying something if you thought was offensive *(Ofcourse you can only see the offensive text if you decide to turn off the chat filter which is on by default)*.

...I used to love trash talking in random arenas after beating someone down until my accounts got banned for offensive chat from numerous /reports by people.


----------



## BankaiKiller

So fair from the looks of this game, it may be worthy of a purchase to me.


----------



## FLCLimax

if you have limited experience with anet i'll let you know that these kinds of people are dealt with quickly, even in large numbers. not to mention in the most awesome way, the GM appears as Dhuum the death god and kills the character in town as they get banned.

alot of things that fly in Wow won't be doing so in GW2 just like they didn't in GW. although remarkably there was a guy who would troll random arena chat and never got touched for like 4 years. he never really got as bad as your average racist in WoW /2 though.

tbh, Blizzard likes subscription money so much that they just stopped banning these guys. only way to get axed is messing with the game economy or the game code these days.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I love offensive, unfiltered communities. I think the whole dynamic is just hilarious. People get SO upset over the stupidest things and it never ceases to entertain me.


----------



## ForNever

I really hope they bring back the mesmer. I waited until just last year to finally make one, and found them to be devastating in pvp despite being squishy. I never would have guessed they would be such a fun class.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


I love offensive, unfiltered communities. I think the whole dynamic is just hilarious. People get SO upset over the stupidest things and it never ceases to entertain me.


Look up APB and tell me how much you like it. If you let trolls have free reign over your game you basically kill off part of your fan base.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13290950*
> Look up APB and tell me how much you like it. If you let trolls have free reign over your game you basically kill off part of your fan base.


I would rather trolls than role-play neck-beards complaining about "immersion." That said, you do have to draw a line somewhere. I just think most games draw the line too close to the niceguy side.

I've heard some things about APB but I never played it myself. Do you have any good links to videos/stories of horrible griefing/trolling?


----------



## FLCLimax

i couldn't get passed the vast ****tyness of APB to even read the chat log.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


I'm almost 100% certain that my first character will be a warrior. I have played a warrior in pretty much every MMO I've played. As of late I have been frustrated as hell with the class, the lack of utility/mobility and being constantly slowed/snared/trapped/etc just finally got to be too much.

Now that guild wars 2 is going to let me use ranged weapons just as effectively and melee weapons, I just can't stop being excited for this class all over again. Mace/Shield + Gun = stuns, utility, big numbers, range damage, and plate armor. Its like a dream come true. I'm excited about lots of different combinations so I can hardly say which one I actually want to play the most. We still haven't seen war hammers yet!


why go melee/ranged when you can go melee/melee for that double melee awesomeness.


----------



## bowmanvmi

I, for one, was someone who thought the idea of APB was absolutely stellar. The execution was horrid unfortunately.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate...rUrl=Translate

german interview


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13292004*
> why go melee/ranged when you can go melee/melee for that double melee awesomeness.


I probably will against most mobs, but I just need the range for PVP to deal deal with movement impairment. Its my biggest beef with melee classes. I hate being kited halfway across the map watching casters just heal over and over again. Or get focused on by multiple ranged classes, because everyone on my team is ranged, so I'm the only one up front.

No final decisions until I actually get to play the game of course.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;13292197*
> I probably will against most mobs, but I just need the range for PVP to deal deal with movement impairment. Its my biggest beef with melee classes. I hate being kited halfway across the map watching casters just heal over and over again. Or get focused on by multiple ranged classes, because everyone on my team is ranged, so I'm the only one up front.
> 
> No final decisions until I actually get to play the game of course.


i dont think they will have to much in the way of roots/snares compared to other games, and AN will provide a way to get out of them. From what i have seen is the warrior is a ranged aoe focused damage dealer.

ill be something melee with a shield thats all i know for sure.

I have my hopes that Pvp wont be a ranged /assist trainwreck that is every other mmo out there.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13290284*
> Do you have any idea how many millions of copies Guild Wars 1 sold? I really hate the tupid "wowkiller" crap everyone spouts too. I really don't want GW2 to kill WoW because then all those ********* idiots will come and ruin my community. WoW and Call of Duty are the perfect daycare centers for the small minds of online gaming. Please do not fantasize about them being decommissioned.


+100

I'm pretty worried about the popularity of the game. I have no doubt it will do well. My fear is that it does too well, that the 'daycare centers' doors will be opened.

The one thing about GW2 is that there is a really low margin of grief-able content. Since there is no PvP in the PvE zones, there will be no mob tagging, or quest stealing, I see their effect to be limited mostly to chat spam and other minor annoyances.

There will still likely be an propensity for annoyance in groups for dungeons and WvW, but that's pretty unavoidable in nearly any game you look at. And it will likely die out when they realize how very different GW2 will be from WoW and other MMOs like it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13292244*
> i dont think they will have to much in the way of roots/snares compared to other games, and AN will provide a way to get out of them. From what i have seen is the warrior is a ranged aoe focused damage dealer.
> 
> ill be something melee with a shield thats all i know for sure.
> 
> I have my hopes that Pvp wont be a ranged /assist trainwreck that is every other mmo out there.


Long Bow is AOE damage, Rifle is single target damage.

There are actually quite a few combos I want to try out. If the hammer ends up being interesting (or if they change the greatsword) I'll have even more options to consider. I never liked maces, but it seems like they are awesome so far.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13292357*
> +100
> 
> I'm pretty worried about the popularity of the game. I have no doubt it will do well. My fear is that it does too well, that the 'daycare centers' doors will be opened.
> 
> The one thing about GW2 is that there is a really low margin of grief-able content. Since there is no PvP in the PvE zones, there will be no mob tagging, or quest stealing, I see their effect to be limited mostly to chat spam and other minor annoyances.
> 
> There will still likely be an propensity for annoyance in groups for dungeons and WvW, but that's pretty unavoidable in nearly any game you look at. And it will likely die out when they realize how very different GW2 will be from WoW and other MMOs like it.


The hot pvp system look so amazing too. Screw all that "world pvp" (lol ganking my alt while leveling) that everyone rants about. I always play on PvP servers, but GW2 will make that whole concept obsolete to me.


----------



## Boyboyd

Umm...

Isn't it the _only_ upcoming mmo?

Needless to say, i'll probably get it.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13296894*
> Umm...
> 
> Isn't it the _only_ upcoming mmo?
> 
> Needless to say, i'll probably get it.


What is an MMO? Some new genre invented for GW2?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SethCohen;13282133*
> They didnt really make it with the first guild war.


This couldn't really be any further from the truth. Guild Wars was quite successful.


----------



## Nukaazul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13296858*
> The hot pvp system look so amazing too. Screw all that "world pvp" (lol ganking my alt while leveling) that everyone rants about. I always play on PvP servers, but GW2 will make that whole concept obsolete to me.


Ganking is not world PvP, ganking is ganking.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukaazul;13305305*
> Ganking is not world PvP, ganking is ganking.


I think was merely getting at the fact that a majority of world pvp isn't pretty, well organized battles like we would want it to be. It's just a bunch of high-levels hanging around low level areas killing alts.

No world pvp = no ganking = leveling in peace


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13296894*
> Umm...
> 
> Isn't it the _only_ upcoming mmo?
> 
> Needless to say, i'll probably get it.


No..SWTOR, TERA, and The Secret World are all suppose to be releasing within the same year time frame. "Suppose to".


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13290284*
> Do you have any idea how many millions of copies Guild Wars 1 sold? I really hate the tupid "wowkiller" crap everyone spouts too. I really don't want GW2 to kill WoW because then all those ********* idiots will come and ruin my community. WoW and Call of Duty are the perfect daycare centers for the small minds of online gaming. Please do not fantasize about them being decommissioned.


Now chill out on WoW man, the game is great and yes lots of idiots







there and showoffs







and 12 year olds








Nevertheless good guild and group of friends make the game great been in it for 4 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SethCohen;13282133*
> I used to play WoW before and the only game that came close to WoW's PvP
> was BLC (bloodline champions) IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try GW II anyways. trailers are
> pretty interesting..nice graphics! beta-version already pwnd WoW graphics!


The PVP in WoW is only thing that really hold me to it for 4 years







Love how deep the pvp strategies are on high rating arenas and tournaments







Thats probably the best thing in WoW PVP ( not sure about cata though quit early after it hit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;13305732*
> I think was merely getting at the fact that a majority of world pvp isn't pretty, well organized battles like we would want it to be. It's just a bunch of high-levels hanging around low level areas killing alts.
> 
> No world pvp = no ganking = leveling in peace


World PVP = City Raids, Random encounters, Battles outside of neutral cities, Ganking ( I saw 2 lvl60s+ rape a lvl 80 in wow), Encounters in front of Dungeons.
These are major world pvps


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;13305732*
> I think was merely getting at the fact that a majority of world pvp isn't pretty, well organized battles like we would want it to be. It's just a bunch of high-levels hanging around low level areas killing alts.
> 
> No world pvp = no ganking = leveling in peace


That's part of the thrill and excitement. Also why there are PvE specified servers.


----------



## FLCLimax

90 facts about GW2.

http://www.vgrevolution.com/2011/04/90-facts-about-guild-wars-2/


----------



## FLCLimax

VGRevolution info+vids

http://www.vgrevolution.com/2011/03/guild-wars-2-thief-hands-on/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk6h9K7-Jnw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Imdt4rHik[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek;13308115*
> That's part of the thrill and excitement. Also why there are PvE specified servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR;13306946*
> World PVP = City Raids, Random encounters, Battles outside of neutral cities, Ganking ( I saw 2 lvl60s+ rape a lvl 80 in wow), Encounters in front of Dungeons.
> These are major world pvps


Oh I don't disagree. I always play on PVP servers. I like games where things can actually be un-fun at times, I don't like having a constant safety net.

I was mostly addressing the guy who said ganking isn't world pvp. While no, world pvp is not exclusively ganking, you certainly can't gank people if there is no world pvp at all. It's just something that comes with the territory.

So except for the huge gap before the guardian, we're about lined up for another profession release soon. Are you guys betting on the new Mesmer or the brand new profession?


----------



## FLCLimax

brand new.


----------



## FLCLimax

pretty awesome fan video, 10 reasons to be interested in GW2.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBC_ig73aMs[/ame]


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


pretty awesome fan video, 10 reasons to be interested in GW2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBC_ig73aMs


If that doesn't sell anyone on Guild Wars 2 then nothing will.


----------



## FLCLimax

to each his own. i'll just post stuff for those who are interested.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


pretty awesome fan video, 10 reasons to be interested in GW2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBC_ig73aMs


Great video!


----------



## FLCLimax

some WvW info

http://gw2.variance.hu/2011/05/04/variance-guild-wars-2-arenanet-interview/
Quote:


> *Are you planning to have several WvW maps from day one, or will there be only a single map at launch?*
> 
> John Corpening: There will be four maps at launch. We will be pitting three different worlds together in WvW. Each world will have a home map that connects to a center map. Teams can invade their opponents' home maps by first going through the center map. So we expect the center map to be a crossroads of combat as each team does battle for the glory of their world.


----------



## matthiggins7

This looks so epic words can't describe! After losing interest in WoW after 3 years, This really does look like everything i want from a game!

_"How will character progression work? Will you be raising the level cap?
Guild Wars 2 will have the kind of extensive character advancement appropriate to a persistent-world RPG. Our goal is to avoid forcing players into the grind-based gameplay that too often accompanies a high level cap.

Also, to allow players the freedom to play together even if their friends are at a much higher (or lower) level, we are planning to implement a strong sidekick system, similar to that used in City of Heroes™.

We're applying this same philosophy to competitive play. Players will be able to engage in organized, balanced PvP (similar to GvG in the original Guild Wars) without first leveling up characters, finding equipment, and unlocking skills. *While inside the organized PvP area, all characters will be the same power level and will have access to the same equipment.*"_
^^Awesome right there, It really will be down to skill Worst thing ever in WoW your in a BG and someone freshly dinged 85 turns up in greens







or worse lvl80 epics :'( haha

Really will be a matter of skill









Can't wait!


----------



## FLCLimax

New blog post about the Krait.

http://www.arena.net/blog/shadows-in...ater-the-krait


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


some WvW info

http://gw2.variance.hu/2011/05/04/va...net-interview/


This is the one thing that sort of disappoints me about the game. There doesn't seem to be any kind of "battleground" type of mode for PvP coming anytime. I used to LIVE in battlegrounds in WoW and the battleground-ish modes in GW1.

The GW2 WvW model sounds a lot to me like Lake Wintergrasp in WoW, which I, and a lot of people detested. It sounds strategic on paper, but just ends up being chaos with no organization or rhythm.

I guess we will just have to wait until more details are released. There is still a TON of information about the game that is still just unknown.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guild-hall.cz/index.php/g...ailyho?start=3

Quote:



If a player chooses a norn as their character and then they select one of the animal forms they worship primarily, will they be able to transform into other spirits' forms too? While in a raven form, would I be able to fly? For example over the mountains?
Eric: The question that players answer, about which totem they favor, does not influence which forms they can take. A player who answers that they favor bear can indeed change into raven form if they bring that elite racial skill. Raven form does not allow the player to fly in any way.

Will I be able to change my attributes distribution (as well as traits) if I realize that I selected the combination that doesn't fit my play style, or it will be fixed once I spend my points?
Eric: Yes, we're still working on finalizing how this works but there will be a relatively easy and pain free way to respect your attributes.

Will the attribute system and items affect the overall performance of a character more than a player's skill?
Eric: It really depends upon how large a spread in level you are talking about. For really large level spreads of say 10 or more levels, then the gear and raw power of the character is going to be a huge factor. When you are talking about smaller level differences then skill plays a very large role. We want player skill to play a significant role in Guild Wars 2.

In the original game, characters had hundreds of points of health. From the demo we saw that in Guild Wars 2, you will have thousands of points of health. Is this more for effect or it does it have something to do with the fact that there is no healer class, so your character can withstand more incoming damage?
Jon: We made this decision for a few reasons.
1) Balance - The larger numbers make it easier to balance because we can be more granular with our balance changes.
2) Progression - With the larger number of levels and the more epic content, we felt it was important that players feel a greater sense of progression as they go through the game.

Will it be possible to craft items comparable to end game items, or will the best items will be only available through rewards and boss drops?
Eric: It will be possible to craft items that are comparable in power to the best items available through drops and other rewards.
How will the thief in stealth appear to other players? Will it be something like predator's stealth-like from the Predator movie, where it was possible to see some shapes?

Eric: To friendly players the thief looks very much like the predator effect that you mention. To enemies, stealthed characters are invisible.

Is it possible for other players or creatures to cancel the stealth by hitting the thief with a non-direct attack or AOE damage?
Eric: Hitting a stealthed character will not break the stealth but will cause the character to "flash" revealing them for a very brief amount of time. Therefore if you were able to keep hitting that character you would effectively be able to see them.

Could you describe your favorite dynamic event?
Eric: My current favorite starts with a norn named Gareth. He is looking after his son and his two daughters. These children are a bit of a handful (as most norn children are) and occupying all of his time so he's asking generous adventurers who pass by to bring him dolyak meat so he can get his smoker going and make some much needed money.
It's a chain that involves his children wreaking havoc at the homestead and culminates in their attempt to use a "ritual" (which involves spreading honey all over the floor) to get the spirit of bear to send a bear play mate for them to wrestle. It turns out that their ritual is perhaps too good and much to their surprise an entire horde of bears descends upon the homestead.

Jon: There is an event chain where two ogres are trying to fill up barrels of water. Their dialogue is amazing and the struggle they go through to just fill 2 jugs of water is both epic and comical, from fighting off harpies, to thwarting thirsty animals to finally fending off an attack from rival ogres from another village, this event just has a little bit of everything.

Colin: One word, "Cattlepult". A brilliant, or insane, depending on how you look at it; charr Iron Legion engineer has invented a device to help get food to charr towns that are under siege by enemies and running out of food. The device, the cattlepult, flings charr's favorite food-cattle-from massive distances over the walls of besieged cities to deliver food to the friendly forces trapped inside. In the event, a rancher brings a small herd of cattle up from a nearby cattle ranch and delivers them to the Iron Legion engineer. Using his prototype Cattlepult, the engineer begins lobbing cattle at a nearby hill to test the velocity and angle for the Cattlepult to prepare it for use on the front lines. The first cow that a lands on the hill enrages a group of harpies who live on that hill, and an event begins to protect the cattle and the engineer from the rampaging harpy horde. If players can manage to drive off the harpies and save the cattle, a mini-game begins where players in the area can bet on where each cattle launched by the Cattlepult will land. Each correct guess of a cows landing location awards the players a cow token, which they can turn in to a nearby merchant for a number of cool and unique rewards, like cow bells.

Ree: I don't want to be too descriptive, because it might spoil things in the story, but my favorite involves an all-out attack on a beachhead. It feels very real, and very epic! The dynamic events I like best are the ones that feel like they change the world or cause large-scale impact. The world we're building really has wonderful opportunities to feel as though you're a character in an epic movie, and that your actions can really affect things. It's tremendous fun to be part of a massive army on the march, attacking enemies and saving the world. Those are the kinds of events I love best.

Jeff: Currently, I came across one in Queensdale just the other day in a playtest that I didn't know was there. I topped a rise and found an asura with a magical holding pen, who was hunting for pygmy moas, flushing them out of the bush. I went out and herded some pygmy moas (yeah, sounds like herding pigs in pre-Searing, but cooler, because I was dodging raptors as well at the time). Then after I herded enough them, the asura started training them to dance, and I had to escort them to Beetletun (fighting off skritt in the process). Dancing moas to Beetletun! That's cool.

What is the best moment you can remember from the process of creating Guild Wars 2?

Eric: There are so many of them, I feel really lucky to be working with the people around me and on the game I'm working on. When I first read the question, the moment that came back to me was playing the game just before we were going to debut the playable demo at gamescom. I remember at the time feeling somewhat anxious about how the game was going to be received by people once they actually got to play it. We were testing the Shatterer fight and running through his blasts to help a downed ally while explosions from mortars and cannons were going off around me had me. The encounter had me totally immersed, and I was having so much fun that I had a moment of clarity where the anxiety fled and I knew that everything was going to be fine and we'd do well at gamescom. Of course, the actual reaction we received dwarfed anything I could have possibly imagined.

Jon: In a recent PvP fight, I was attacking an enemy objective. When I realized the attack wasn't going well I dropped my Warrior Elite Battle Standard knocking the enemies back and buying some time. During that down time I switched over to Greatsword and began kiting enemies using the Whirlwind Attack. After continuing to harass them for a little while, I saw my health was running low and began to plot my escape. On the way out, I used some change of direction, a dodge roll or two, and some blocking terrain to avoid the attackers' projectile attacks. As I turned a corner while fleeing, I saw some allies and reactivated Whirlwind Attack while passing through my allies, buying myself enough time for a heal, at which point the two enemies chasing me had engaged my allies. I charged back in, used Stomp to throw the enemies off my teammates, and then finished one of them off with an Impaling Throw, Hundred Blades combo. At this point the second enemy turned to run. I pulled back out my Rifle, hit him with an Aimed Shot to cripple him, and then powered up a Kill Shot that fired off killing him just before he got out of range. It was at this point that I stopped and realized the game is still pre-alpha.

Jeff: We have eureka moments, when something comes in from some odd angle - a piece of concept art or an idea, and just fits in perfectly with what we're doing. We got a piece of Daniel's concept art - a tibetian monastery on an iceberg with sails (Daniel never dreams small). Could we use it? What was it? Where did it come from? Who lived there? We had another set of art from Kekai showing these polar-bear men that didn't have a home. The polar bear men (now the kodan) lived in the monastery and have sailed south to flee the dragon. And since they lived in a monastery, they tended to radically believe in maintaining the balance of the world. And we ended up flooding one of the maps so we could put the big icebergs there. I love it when a plan comes together, even if we didn't know what the plan was.

Ree: Our team is made up of the friendliest, funniest people in the world. One of the things I love is the quote file - one of the guys keeps a file of strange, odd, and crazy things that people say around the office, and every few weeks (especially in crunch time) he sends some of them out in an email to the team. It is *hilarious*.
What is the best moment you can remember from meeting with fans and showing them the game?

Eric: At gamescom, I met some fans who were complaining to me that they wanted English copies of Ghosts of Ascalon, but that we were only handing out copies in German and that English copies were generally hard to find. At the time I thought that we had only brought German copies of the book, but the next day while I was working in our press room I noticed that we had some copies in English. Since the fans I spoke to were really excited about meeting Jeff Grubb and getting their German copies signed, I thought that I might be able to find them waiting in line for a book signing he was doing. So I brought several copies of the book in English with me and found them waiting in line. It was really cool to be able to get them copies of the book in English and just in time to be signed by Jeff as well!

Jeff: There was a jaw-dropping moment when people first saw the Shatterer. I stopped watching the screen and started watching the fans' eyes go wide as it lands.

Jon: At PAX East, someone came up to me and asked me if we were giving away the ArenaNet lanyards(the thing you put around your neck that holds a convention badge). I told him we only brought enough for ourselves, and he seemed disappointed so I took off my lanyard and traded it to him for his.

Ree: Telling the story of Malchor and Dwayna to the fans in Paris; one of GW's most important stories of love, to the city of love. It was wonderful.

We know that in structured PvP and most PVE, there will be a party limit of 5 people. But how will that work in World PvP, where there will be tens or perhaps hundreds of players battling together? Will there be any opportunity to make larger party? And if so, what numbers of people we are talking about?
Eric: There is no formal mechanism for players making a party larger than 5. Due to the mechanics of Guild Wars 2 it is not really necessary to know the exact status of anyone beyond your own party members. Instead it is our expectation that players can coordinate the actions of multiple parties through the use of shared chat channels or other means of communication.

Some PvP players feel like you are investing too much time in making PvE content. Could you tell us if PvP will still be of high quality like in the original game, or whether your priorities have changed to focus on PvE?
Eric: First, let me say that the idea that a game can have either great PvP or great PvE but not both is a myth. It is true that many times developers will choose to develop one as the primary mode of play while neglecting the other, which does result in the appearance that there must be a choice between the two. During the development of Guild Wars 2 we have had both PvE and PvP in mind the entire time we've been developing the game and we believe that we can deliver a fantastic experience in both cases.

Thank you and the whole team in advance, and your fans in the Czech Republic and Slovakia will love you for this exclusive interview.


----------



## HaVoK C89

I absolutely cannot wait for this game...one of the reasons I wanted/needed a new computer haha. Been playing the first one like crazy, gettin back into it, finishing up the Hall of Monuments.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


This is the one thing that sort of disappoints me about the game. There doesn't seem to be any kind of "battleground" type of mode for PvP coming anytime. I used to LIVE in battlegrounds in WoW and the battleground-ish modes in GW1.

The GW2 WvW model sounds a lot to me like Lake Wintergrasp in WoW, which I, and a lot of people detested. It sounds strategic on paper, but just ends up being chaos with no organization or rhythm.

I guess we will just have to wait until more details are released. There is still a TON of information about the game that is still just unknown.


as the resident MMO expert, i would have expected you to say it seems more like DAOC. Which oddly enough was the mmo of choice for PVP for the longest time.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89*


I absolutely cannot wait for this game...one of the reasons I wanted/needed a new computer haha. Been playing the first one like crazy, gettin back into it, finishing up the Hall of Monuments.


Yeah me too lol. Plus still running Win XP in 2011 was getting embarrassing.









I would continue with the HoM but the shear amount of grind you need to do to get 30/50 is too much for me.


----------



## r34p3rex

*wishes beta was here already*


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


*wishes beta was here already*


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Backfat

http://guildwars2.cz/otazky-odpovedi-pro-guildwars2-cz/2/
Quote:


> _In the book, Ghosts of Ascalon, crypts underneath Divinity's Reach were mentioned. Can players visit them as a dungeon for example?_
> 
> Eric: When we first started creating our world, one of the things that was very important to us was creating a lot of areas for future expansion. We have a rough plan for what takes place in all of these areas so we can hint at them and include them in the lore. The catacombs below Divinity's Reach are one of those places. You won't be exploring them in the initial release, but you certainly will sometime in the future.


Future content, Yay!
Quote:


> _We have heard there will be day/night cycle and changing weather in Guild Wars 2. Will this have any impact on the world, player, or skills?_
> 
> Eric: The day/night and weather cycles can have a tremendous impact on the world through dynamic events. Certain events are only available during certain times of day. In many places in the world, the basic spawns will also change depending on whether it is day or night. Some events also take weather into account-a few of them actually allow players to alter the weather depending on how the event chain progresses.
> Some special items will take day/night into account, granting different abilities and even changing appearance depending on the day/night cycle. As far as skills go, time of day and weather will have no impact.


I didn't even know there was a day/night cycle or weather in the game! This is awesome! I mean I've seen video of the demo where some places were at night, but it didn't really click in my head that there would be a time cycle.
Quote:


> _Normal skills will be available at skill trainers. Is this valid for elite and racial skills as well, or will they have to be captured (or obtained in some other way) like we have seen in Guild Wars? Are elite and racial skills available from the very beginning of the game?_
> 
> Eric: The current plan calls for some racial skills to be available from the beginning of the game and for elite skills to be available starting at level 30. As far as how racial and elite skills are made available, this is something that we are currently iterating on. We'll talk about this more when we have something finalized.


----------



## Vhati

is there an mmo that doesnt have a day/night cycle.

there will be weapons that glow in the night/day. depending on the magic in them also.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have said it before and I will say it again, the two things that Guild Wars did Right, _in my opinion_, were Crafting and Friends.

I don't know about you all, but I don't have enough time to grind out Crafting. The way that Anet handled it in GW was splendiferous. Please ANET let it be that way again.

I think it's absurd that in some MMOs you have to create Friends list PER toon. Please ANET keep the Universal Friends list.

I am only saying this AGAIN, because as GW2 draws closer, I become more nervous.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13418439*
> I have said it before and I will say it again, the two things that Guild Wars did Right, _in my opinion_, were Crafting and Friends.
> 
> I don't know about you all, but I don't have enough time to grind out Crafting. The way that Anet handled it in GW was splendiferous. Please ANET let it be that way again.
> 
> I think it's absurd that in some MMOs you have to create Friends list PER toon. Please ANET keep the Universal Friends list.
> 
> I am only saying this AGAIN, because as GW2 draws closer, I become more nervous.


if those are the only 2 things GW did right, why would you even care about the sequel.


----------



## pjBSOD

Friend of mine showed me a review video on 10 reasons why GW2 is going to be epic, and it does look epic.

Can't wait for beta, any word on when it's going to be?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13418462*
> if those are the only 2 things GW did right, why would you even care about the sequel.


I have played GW since June 2005. I am sorry that my statement inadequately transmitted my feelings.

I LOVE GW. _Although I am tired of title grinding and haven't logged on in a few weeks._

I was upset that some of the things that ANET said they were going to do through the years didn't happen. Oh well.

What I meant was that compared to the other MMOs I play/ed, the way GW handled Crafting and Friends were superior.

I could probably talk about a hundred other things that I loved about GW, too, but those two issues are ones that are overlooked, but, I feel, important.


----------



## FLCLimax

there are a few articles about the crafting, and a video showing crafting at PAX. i will dig them up in a few.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1WUsZ9fYx4&feature=related[/ame]

http://www.arena.net/blog/andrew-mcleod-talks-crafting-in-gw2


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks for the Vid.

Looks like a hybrid of Grind Crafting and GW Style Augmentation of Armor. Maybe it won't be too bad.

I just thought that the method in the first GW was awesome. All you had to do was farm or purchase materials and then pay a Crafter. NO GRIND.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Thanks for the Vid.

Looks like a hybrid of Grind Crafting and GW Style Augmentation of Armor. Maybe it won't be too bad.

I just thought that the method in the first GW was awesome. All you had to do was farm or purchase materials and then pay a Crafter. NO GRIND.


I think that farming in GW1 was one of the worst kinds of griding I've ever experienced. Seriously.

I never used the "dirty" Shadow form farms, and never speed cleared UW or something like that. I mostly farmed feathers (







) and with those I got the money to buy my obsidian set's, tormented weapons, chaos gloves etc. The best part of it was that I when I was saving for the obby set I used to wake up @ 5AM on school mornings and farm for 2 hours before going to class









Please no more pure farming like that anymore.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


if those are the only 2 things GW did right, why would you even care about the sequel.


I'm pretty sure the sequel is going to be a completely different game. The videos/interviews sure as hell separate it enough from the original to make me happy.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I mostly farmed feathers (







)


Nahpui Quarter HM 600RoJ/SmitePurge FTW!

I used to love doing this farm. It was well easy and made alot of cash for something so simple.

DoA was best though it took a more dedicated group to accomplish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I think it's absurd that in some MMOs you have to create Friends list PER toon. Please ANET keep the Universal Friends list.


This is definitely something Guild Wars did right! I really dislike re-adding friends per toon, and reapplying to guilds pre toon aswell. It's kind of pointless. It's one thing if you make a toon on a completely different server, but on the same server it's just annoying.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Nahpui Quarter HM 600RoJ/SmitePurge FTW!

I used to love doing this farm. It was well easy and made alot of cash for something so simple.

DoA was best though it took a more dedicated group to accomplish.

This is definitely something Guild Wars did right! I really dislike re-adding friends per toon, and reapplying to guilds pre toon aswell. It's kind of pointless. It's one thing if you make a toon on a completely different server, but on the same server it's just annoying.


They seem to be going down the line and asking themselves "what certain elements suck in a lot of MMOs?" and doing the opposite, or fixing them.

Even small things like the in-game mail system that doesn't require you to visit a mailbox, or improving a crafting system where you don't need to make 50 'flux capacitors' just to gain skill points that end up being worthless.


----------



## grishkathefool

It's what they did when they made the first one. God Bless them! I hope that I am as in love with GW2 as I was with GW.

Hey how many HoM points does everyone have? I stopped at 27.


----------



## FLCLimax

let's just say i'm gonna have a ****load of items day 1.


----------



## Alatar

I'm at 45/50 ATM would need 1 destroyer weapon for 46.

After that it's 16 more minipets and the guardrian titles + some other for the full 50/50


----------



## grishkathefool

See, I just couldn't bring myself to Grind out anymore stuff for HoM points. I might have to change my mind once GW2 launches and I find out that I am missing out on some cool stuff.


----------



## FLCLimax

new class reveal this month and new game footage soon after.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


new class reveal this month and new game footage soon after.


Yup!

Just to piggy back on this a bit, the class reveal has been confirmed as fact by the developers. I don't remember 100%, but I have seen it talked about on multiple interviews and by a dev post on gw2guru.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Just my opinion, but I think Blade and Soul will be better than Guild Wars 2 when it comes out. XP


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Just my opinion, but I think Blade and Soul will be better than Guild Wars 2 when it comes out. XP


Looking at videos of it, I sincerely doubt it. The combat has very little that GW2 doesn't. The game world is so-so. The graphics are decent. I doubt the actual meat of the game (questline) will be great though, and I also doubt it will have WvWvW pvp on launch. TERA looks better than B+S IMO.


----------



## FLCLimax

Interview with Martin Kerstein. German with english subs.

  
 You Tube


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Just my opinion, but I think Blade and Soul will be better than Guild Wars 2 when it comes out. XP


From what I remember of looking at that game months ago is that I almost immediately vomited from anime cliches. Has the gameplay gotten any more polished in the last 6 months?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Yup!

Just to piggy back on this a bit, the class reveal has been confirmed as fact by the developers. I don't remember 100%, but I have seen it talked about on multiple interviews and by a dev post on gw2guru.


Please be Ritualist.

I don't recall, does anyone know if you will be able to multi-class in GW2?

This is also one of the features of GW that I thought rocked.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Please be Ritualist.

I don't recall, does anyone know if you will be able to multi-class in GW2?

This is also one of the features of GW that I thought rocked.


no multiclass anymore.


----------



## grishkathefool

That makes Mungo sad....


----------



## Strider_2001

This thing just needs to be released already...I mean really they have announced it for so long and we still don't have a release date...


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*


This thing just needs to be released already...I mean really they have announced it for so long and we still don't have a release date...


Would you rather they just rush it out unfinished, ridden with bugs and problems, or less content like most MMOs?

I for one don't mind waiting because I know they're working hard to make this the best game possible. It's not like they are making the same ol' same ol' MMO that has been released and reskinned, and re-released. It's unlike anything that has ever existed before.

They've even said how they are into the hundreds of iterations of some game elements. They even said the UI has gone through over 700 iterations.

Rather have that then just copy/pasta from WoW.


----------



## grishkathefool

Agreed, reluctantly.

I pre-oredered my copy at Gamestop May of 2010 when their on-counter binder showed an 11/02/10 release date.

I remember back before Factions when they talked about us being able to have different races. Then Factions came and I was disappointed.

Gamestop shows an on-counter binder release date of 11/02/11 now...

fingers crossed

man, but I would love to be in the Beta, though.


----------



## FLCLimax

another interview

http://www.guildwars2journal.com/page/index.html/_/news/ninjalooter-interview-with-martin-kerstein-r29


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13445468*
> Would you rather they just rush it out unfinished, ridden with bugs and problems, or less content like most MMOs?
> 
> I for one don't mind waiting because I know they're working hard to make this the best game possible. It's not like they are making the same ol' same ol' MMO that has been released and reskinned, and re-released. It's unlike anything that has ever existed before.
> 
> They've even said how they are into the hundreds of iterations of some game elements. They even said the UI has gone through over 700 iterations.
> 
> Rather have that then just copy/pasta from WoW.


No I would rather them get a development team that doesn't take 4 years to develop a game...Yea I get the they need to work out bugs thing...but come on...After so long people just start to lose interest...


----------



## FLCLimax

how long do you think guild wars and WoW were in development? 5 years. you can't even make a non biased and objective argument that any other MMO is even good, so i'd rather have that 5 year dev cycle and so would most normal people. as far as interest goes, the genre is literally a pile of ****. all it'll take is a good review to spread through the MMO community eager to end the torture of whatever ****box they're currently engaged in.

the vast majority of mmo's release in a shape that wouldn't be acceptable to any other genre. they can take all the time they need.


----------



## FLCLimax

from part 2 of the interview with Martin Kerstein

- underwater combat will be different from land-based, different weapons, different weapon-slots, different skills, different pets, different experience all in all

- right now, he does not think that there are specific tools to assist the community in building machinima videos or similar stuff

- collector's edition will be done, no further info about content

- mob AI is not final, mobs will certainly not just stand around or use one skill every few seconds, he has seen mobs break off combat and go for reinforcements etc.

- players won't be able to duel each other

- players will be expected to move around quite a bit in combat, bosses will have different tactics (in response to a question about classic tank&spank combat)

- 'heart'-NPCs are not the only way to find events, you can walk around the map and stumble on events that are not indicating by those NPCs, meaning explorers actually have stuff to find

- day-night-cycle will not be realtime, they are playing around with the best time ratio, there are nighttime only events (one of which is right at the beginning in the human starter area (I think he said starter, but quite early in the human progression anyway))

- they are investigating the option to save builds, i.e. whole configurations of weapons, traits, skills...

- there might be DEs happening in WvWvW, but not in 5v5 PvP


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flclimax*


- there might be des happening in wvwvw, but not in 5v5 pvp


de?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


de?


Dynamic Events, their replacement for the questing system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Gamestop shows an on-counter binder release date of 11/02/11 now...


Remember, gamestop makes up release dates all the time. They do this just to serve as a placeholder when they don't know the actually release date and it lets them talk people into preordering so they get your money sooner.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Dynamic Events, their replacement for the questing system.


Yeah I know what dynamic events are, just didn't know that DE stood for that


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> - they are investigating the option to save builds, i.e. whole configurations of weapons, traits, skills...


I hope so, but geeze, my GW1 Template Folder is freakin' huge.


----------



## FLCLimax

The City of Lion's Arch

http://www.arena.net/blog/video-city-of-lions-arch

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0MzZyZ-ty8[/ame]


----------



## pravius

I am beyond excited for this game. It looks to be the real DAOC 2 and I loved DAOC more than anything.


----------



## FLCLimax

some concept art and renders.

http://nadinedraws.blogspot.com/p/3d-work.html














































http://badideafactory.blogspot.com/2011/01/huts-and-mills.html

http://levi-hopkins.cghub.com/

http://www.flaptrapsart.com/guild-wars.html


----------



## Alatar

I cannot understand why there are no normal swords in any game :/ it's always over done and most of the times the shape of the blade is fugly.

The best (looking) swords for GW1 were the emerald blade, jade sword (iirc), gothic blade
etc.


----------



## FLCLimax

there are two sets of "normal" looking swords in GW2....and the Ghastly weapon set looks as plain as can be in the daylight.


----------



## fonzye

Not bad!


----------



## FLCLimax

new article

http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/11/guild-wars-2-mmos-at-this-point-are-stuck-in-a-rut/


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> I cannot understand why there are no normal swords in any game :/ it's always over done and most of the times the shape of the blade is fugly.


Asia
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/11/guild-wars-2-mmos-at-this-point-are-stuck-in-a-rut/*
> The game looked stunning, and if the visuals and concept art weren't enough to make our eyes water in utter abandonment despite the lack of finish, the gameplay mechanics described by Chris Lye and the lore explained by Ree Soesbee pushed our desire to play straight over the edge


I like reading things like this, they make me excited.


----------



## FLCLimax

Another blog post on Lion's arch

http://www.arena.net/blog/lions-arch-building-the-heart-of-the-city


----------



## FLCLimax

Strategy Informer interview

http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/g...interview.html


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Strategy Informer interview

http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/g...interview.html


Am I the only one getting sick of these same interviews over and over? Poor Eric and Jeff must be as sick of giving them as I am of reading them.


----------



## grishkathefool

I think that's why I don't read them.


----------



## Shredicus

Ah, reading through all this new info one of my most cherished "gaming memories" just returned to me. I used to have so much fun hoping into a FoW chest run with my warrior and then roguing off to the spider dave to perfect my solo build for farming obsidian shards there. Took me a long time to perfect, but after a while I think i settled on W/R and had it down to a science. I also met some of my best "gaming friends" in Guild Wars, who I am still in contact with to this day. Met one of them doing two man UW runs. He was the 55 monk and I was a SS necro :>

We were one of the first (if not the very first) guilds to offer FoW rns up to the forgemaster to get FoW armor crafted. We'd 3 man it, so we made a TON of plat/ecto/shards on that.

Good times in old GW


----------



## FLCLimax

http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/comments/guild-wars-2-interview-part-1


----------



## FLCLimax

http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/...terview-part-2

Quote:



*With the amount of skill the game is supposed to require with the active combat, have you seen any cases in testing to where a much smaller group is able to defeat a much larger group in PvP with enough skill?*

Absolutely, a small group can defeat a larger group when fighting each other. We have a few players that are quite good at the game right now, generally now my reaction when I see them is to turn and run, even with an ally or two with me. Thereâ€™s definitely a lot of is skill involved in the game.

We introduced some new players to our PvP environment recently and when they first started playing, not their very first game, a couple of games in when they had a grasp of the basics, we had a player who was beating people, he would kill like nine players in a row. Eventually as time progressed a lot of the players who were getting beaten by him are now as good as him, maybe even better. Thereâ€™s definitely that sort of skill and learning how to play the game.

Everyone thought the profession he was playing was completely broken and then he switched to another one and they were saying that one was now broken.

*How much will your abilities differ in WvW compared to organized Arena PvP? Will the abilities just take on different effects or will you have completely different abilities in use for them?*

We are not 100% sure, but right now we think the abilities are going to be pretty much the same abilities but that is all subject to change obviously.

In WvW with the way grouping features are, how will we keep track of Guild members outside our group? Will there be a way to link up with them and see them on the map?

We want members if your guild to be very visible so there will be ways to keep track of them, whether they are on the map or if they are close to you. You will see where they are, youâ€™ll be able to communicate with them through Guild chat and see what they are currently doing on the guild roster and that sort of thing.

*It is known that in organized competitive PvP everyone will have the same sort of gear so that skill is the only deciding factor. Yet, for those who are more partial to open world combat, how much will gear play a role in the WvW PvP?*

I donâ€™t want to say just gear but the character and character progression will play a role. From what skills you have, to what gear you have, to what traits you have found and are using, so WvW characters are your characters, there is nothing that you just get.

If you bring a character at level one, youâ€˜ll have the level one skills. You wonâ€™t have equipment that does a lot of cool things, youâ€™ll get side-kicked up so youâ€™ll be able to, uhmm, not die. You wonâ€™t die in one second or be unable to inflict any damage on higher level players. Higher level players in a 1v1 will have a significant advantage.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Very interesting read. I really wish it was coming soon. I'm hoping they'll have an open beta.


----------



## Vhox

Some good reads. I'm normally apposed to not having tank/healer/dps/support type of rolls in MMO's but I've been very fond of how Arena net is going to handle & execute it. Seems like it'll be worth an early purchase. Skill caps make me happy.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have a feeling that although there may not be a dedicated healer, there will still be Tanks, DPS, and other roles to fill.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89*


Very interesting read. I really wish it was coming soon. I'm hoping they'll have an open beta.


They will. Its been almost confirmed. The devs had said open beta will be very close to release, so it will be basically a demo of the game to stress test the servers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I have a feeling that although there may not be a dedicated healer, there will still be Tanks, DPS, and other roles to fill.


I am hoping the players choice will pick the role more so than the limitations of the class. Its hard to get away from roles, especially when the player base expects them to be there, but its hard to be a dedicated healer when the game prevents you from targeting teammates with spells completely.


----------



## Vhox

I know my post was pretty vague, sorry about that. Just from reading what A-net has posted it seems to be a very self sustained type of MMO. Everyone has their basic attacks on the left skill bar based on your weapon in main hand/offhand and on the right are your support toys(Traps, etc)/self heal. It of course does seem like 'someone' will be gaining enmity/hate/threat or whatever they'll call it but aside from that I'm clueless as how to anything else will work in PvE.

It does seems very movement based though - more so than other mmo's since it's making up for the self sustainability. There seems to be a very big emphasis on different buffs/rallys/spells that each profession brings to bolster the group ranging from resurrections, ground target AoE heals and other control/utility spells.

I like how important player decision will be and how the class effects tie in with others. I'm very much looking forward to what ANet is bringing to the table with the game as a whole.

Quote:



_"You could say instead of DPS/heal/tank, we have our own trinity of damage, support, and control, but we prefer to think of them as the variety of elements that create a diverse and dynamic combat system that gives each player a toolbox to work with to solve any encounter we might throw their way. If that sounds like the kind of combat you are interested in, Guild Wars 2 is going to be a great place for you and your friends to fight together for many years to come."_


----------



## FLCLimax

new profession reveal tomorrow.

http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/...rofession-poll


----------



## DeviousAddict

the quickest way to find out the new proffesions is to go here


----------



## FLCLimax

Rock Paper Shotgun interview: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/05/18/guild-wars-2-quests/#more-59728
Quote:


> Hello! I recently had a sit'n'chat with ArenaNet's Martin Kerstein in search of deeper detail about Guild Wars 2, an MMO for which we seem to have been waiting forever. Most of that chat was firing questions from RPS readers at him, which I'll be posting on the morrow (that's how people in fantasy games speak, you see. They'd never say 'tomorrow'), but my own probing about Guild Wars 2′s oft-repeated promise that it's escaped the usual MMO treadmill of questing and grinding bears a standalone post. Will this really be the long-promised MMO rapture, the online world that's free from the increasing irritatingly traditions of this oft-static genre? Let's find out&#8230;


MMOrgue talks about the game: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/8156/gw2-and-swtor-mmorgue-1/ <-- Video.
Quote:


> Guild Wars 2: Why You Should Care
> 
> There is a video floating around the internet, made by ArenaNet. They call it their MMO manifesto, and within this short video they outline a number of reasons that their next product - Guild Wars 2 - is going to revolutionize the way that MMOs are perceived, and played.


NCsoft hints at "Huge" presence at Gamescom: http://www.vg247.com/2011/05/17/ncsoft-promises-huge-2011-reveals-and-major-gamescom-presence/
Quote:


> "We'll have a major presence at gamescom this year where we plan on stealing a few headlines."
> 
> NCsoft is currently working on Guild Wars 2 for an unspecified release, and has thus far kept any further major projects in the dark.


----------



## Genzel

A short quote for each article posted would be appreciated. Following the game. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## FLCLimax

new class = Engineer?

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cachecBxycZRq5wJ:www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cfm/post/4237077+http://www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cfm/post/4237077%234237077&cd=1&hl=nl&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com#4237077

probably fake. link leads nowhere and this would be the 7th profession, not the sixth.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011...-fanquisition/

Fanquisition from RPS.

Quote:



Yesterday I posted an interview with ArenaNet community manager Martin Kerstein about how Guild War 2′s planning to do away with traditional questing and grinding, which was something we hadnâ€™t fully documented on RPS before. But you donâ€™t want my stupid questions, do you? You want your own stupid/excellent questions. Thatâ€™s why I posed a whole bunch of them, gleaned via the Twitters, at Kerstein when I met up with him. Covered: hats, cats, crafting, pirates, centaurs, PvP, difficulty, failure and whether this is a more or less tactical game than its predecessor.


article about the art in GW2

http://kotaku.com/5803402/guild-wars...just-beautiful

Quote:



I usually don't play MMOs. Never played Guild Wars, may never play its upcoming sequel either. But boy, I could look at this concept art for Guild Wars 2 all day long.
These are all the work of artist Levi Hopkins, who has been toiling away on the series and its various campaigns for a while now, having worked various jobs like Prototype Lead, Environment Art Lead and 3d Artist.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Squidinabox: Will we be able to jump?
Icarus_Tyler: Can we again choose between several cats as companions?
Aliceandstuff: Are there hats? I do so hope there are hats
ErikRobson: I'm interested in hearing about their changes to the class trinity&#8230;



What a bunch of stupid questions. The last one should be obvious to anybody that has taken 45 seconds or more to read info about the game.

I did like the talk about the different game modes within the 5v5 PvP model. It's a shame it only exists in 5v5 and not 10v10 or 20v20. I hate having to organize 4 other people to play at the same time. And with such a small team size with randoms, it greatly increases your chances of being paired up with, and having to carry severely noobish people, or afkers/leechers.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Explosive seventh class, the Engineer:*

http://massively.joystiq.com/2011/05...-the-engineer/

Quote:



Guild Wars and Guild Wars 2 fans, did you love the Commando class? Were you disappointed that it was all an elaborate joke? Did you love the idea of detonating bombs, flinging grenades, and setting mines in Guild Wars 2?

Well, this is going to be a good day for you, because ArenaNet has announced the seventh profession: the Engineer. While it's not the Commando class per se, the Engineer is described as "a master of mechanical mayhem" and looks to be the class that will fulfill all of your most explosive gameplay wishes.

Ready to check it out in depth? We've got five skill videos right in a row and a rundown of the Engineer's abilities, so follow along after the jump and let's take a look!


main site link: http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ions/engineer/



















Wartower Interview:

http://www.wartower.de/artikel/artikel.php?id=562


----------



## FLCLimax

Strategy Informer Engineer interview

http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/g...interview.html

Quote:



One of the unique things about him is that while most professions have two weapon sets that they swap between the engineer has a single weapon set but he has access to kits which when activated modify his weapon skills. For example, if he adds the grenade kit to his skill bar and clicks that he'll swap out his weapon skills out for thrown, poison and flashbang grenades. He can be one of the more complex and versatile professions that we have.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Ok engineer looks quite cool


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict;13561464*
> Ok engineer looks quite cool


I disagree entirely. I don't see the link from the original story that would create an Engineer class. I mean, I can see how the Assassin could evolve into the Thief and the Paragon to the Guardian, but an Engineer?

I also think that it would be much cooler if Engineers, as they are now found in several games, actually had animations for constructing things that looked like they were doing so. Instead of some silly static animation like in TF2 and Brink, or the item simply appearing, as it did in the GW2 video.

Finally, that turret looked like something from Warcraft, not Guild Wars. And, wouldn't it be more cool / awesome if you had to hand crank it, instead of it being magically automated? Say, the faster you spin your mouse wheel, the faster the rounds come out?

Anyway, that's just my two cents, and in today's economy, they don't buy much. I should trust that Anet wouldn't ruin the game before it even launched. Besides, they do have a good history of buffing/nerfing classes as we grow.

Who knows, maybe the Engineer will rock...


----------



## Backfat

I thought I would be much more excited for this reveal, but I'm not. I guess I don't like the idea of 'nade spam in an MMORPG lol.. The last thing this game needed was claymores and stun grenades.

Who knows, I may warm up to the class when we find out more of it's abilities and how the mechanics of the class actually work.

That makes it an almost certainty the last class revealed will be the mesmer.


----------



## DeviousAddict

when i go to the guildwars 2 website it still says the latest class is the thief









http://www.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;13567097*
> I thought I would be much more excited for this reveal, but I'm not. I guess I don't like the idea of 'nade spam in an MMORPG lol.. The last thing this game needed was claymores and stun grenades.
> 
> Who knows, I may warm up to the class when we find out more of it's abilities and how the mechanics of the class actually work.
> 
> That makes it an almost certainty the last class revealed will be the mesmer.


EXACTLY!

Yeah, the Mesmer should have an evolution!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogsworth;11942036*
> I'm all down for this. Maybe we could start a guild and run all the old/favorite content!


If you wanna join our OCN GW1 guild put your details in this thread dude, we have only just started up lastnight, a few of us played on factions and started from square1. Its so we can get in the Hall of hero's ready for GW2









OT: I think when GW2 comes out I will definitely playing as a Norn and I'm thinking of going Guardian


----------



## Backfat




----------



## grishkathefool

My first toon is definitely going to be a Human Necro. Nostalgia and all that.


----------



## Shredicus

Gunner looks pretty neat. I'm really hoping the last reveal isnt mesmer, although I think it will be. I just wish they'd fold the mesmer functionality into necro and make a unique new caster class









I'll either be playing a Charr Warrior or Charr(possibly norn) Melee Necromancer


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13568233*
> Gunner looks pretty neat. I'm really hoping the last reveal isnt mesmer, although I think it will be. I just wish they'd fold the mesmer functionality into necro and make a unique new caster class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll either be playing a Charr Warrior or Charr(possibly norn) Melee Necromancer


I was originally hoping that they would fold the Nec and Rit together with some Mes control stuff.

argh, talking about it just makes the waiting harder, lol


----------



## FLCLimax

imo, it looks like a good class to me. it doesn't click to me, complaining that it doesn't "fit" but knowing that the entirety of the charr race and much of the world(and weapons) would be very technologically advanced compared to GW. tbh, you might as well stop following the game, because such advancements are a big part of the world and the story.

anyway, link roundup.

http://www.arena.net/blog/link-roundup-the-engineer#more-5254


----------



## grishkathefool

Black powder weaponry took a very long time to produce a hand held unit. It took more than 300 years for real Humans to go from a black powder propelled, hand held, projectile weapon to the Gatling Gun of the late 19th Century. GW2 is how far removed from the first game, which didn't have canons or anything like them? Why even bring guns into the game?

And why would the Charr be technologically advanced? Their weapons are made of bone and wood in GW. It would make more sense for the Asura to have exclusive use of guns.

But whatever. Maybe I am just a little miffed that guns are present in a Sword and Magic Fantasy game. Maybe I am a little concerned that a change like this is made, which, in my mind, brings GW to a more WoW like stance? As for not following the game, that's just not possible. I can try, though, to rein in my opinions if they bother everyone else.


----------



## FLCLimax

if you feel that it doesn't make sense that's ok, you're entitled to form your own opinion and hell even post it anywhere you like. the point was that it was known from the beginning that the charr had a highly industrialized civilization in GW2. in WoW terms the asura would be more like blood elves and the charr would be dwarves/gnomes. asuran inventions are more magitek than actual tech.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Magitek


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13579567*
> Black powder weaponry took a very long time to produce a hand held unit. It took more than 300 years for real Humans to go from a black powder propelled, hand held, projectile weapon to the Gatling Gun of the late 19th Century. GW2 is how far removed from the first game, which didn't have canons or anything like them? Why even bring guns into the game?
> 
> And why would the Charr be technologically advanced? Their weapons are made of bone and wood in GW. It would make more sense for the Asura to have exclusive use of guns.
> 
> But whatever. Maybe I am just a little miffed that guns are present in a Sword and Magic Fantasy game. Maybe I am a little concerned that a change like this is made, which, in my mind, brings GW to a more WoW like stance? As for not following the game, that's just not possible. I can try, though, to rein in my opinions if they bother everyone else.


I agree.

Although I don't mind the guns in the game, it's the other explosives that don't seem to gel well with the rest of the professions. The engineer seems to be 95% AoE based, which may look OK on paper, but it will translate into 20 engineers plopping down 100 turrets, having 20-40 land mines setup, and lobbing grenades of all kinds like a squad of 4 assaults in BFBC2 sitting on 4 ammo boxes.

How long before that becomes annoying?

But I'm reserving my contempt until we see more gameplay from an engineer. The way Eric Flanuum (I think it was him) put it, he said that the Engineer wasn't _THAT_ offensive, instead it relied more on crowd control and support.

But to me it seems like a spirit spammer ritualist with the TF2 medic healing gun.


----------



## FLCLimax

assumptions about gameplay balance don't make any sense. i can already picture an Eng with bombs and turrets being countered by a guardian or warrior with any king of stability shout/trait and healing signet/resolve. their damage will obviously be balanced, so there's almost nothing to call ridiculous until proven otherwise. these skill videos are exaggerated, i trust you all know this.

pre-gamescom test footage, you don't see anyone in the demos hitting for 10-12k though eh?

  
 You Tube


----------



## georgeguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


assumptions about gameplay balance don't make any sense. i can already picture an Eng with bombs and turrets being countered by a guardian or warrior with any king of stability shout/trait and healing signet/resolve.* their damage will obviously be balanced*, so there's almost nothing to call ridiculous until proven otherwise. these skill videos are exaggerated, i trust you all know this.

pre-gamescom test footage, you don't see anyone in the demos hitting for 10-12k though eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIUshHdLzz8


lul. you didnt play guild wars i see.


----------



## Backfat

Now I remember why the engineer reveal felt like deja vu to me...

  
 You Tube  



 

The funny thing is, this video isn't that far off.

I wonder if the Engi will get predator missiles and air strikes for elite skills.


----------



## FLCLimax

gunship maybe?


----------



## FLCLimax

Gamebreaker.TV This Week In MMO

in this video they talk about the Engineer QQ and some other things not related to GW2.

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/this-week-...-48-divesting/


----------



## grishkathefool

The GW2 talk starts at about 17:45.


----------



## Backfat

http://massively.joystiq.com/2011/05...gw2s-engineer/


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/arenanets-tradeshow-summer


----------



## FLCLimax

http://drewciferianisms.blogspot.com/2011/05/guild-wars-2-next-big-thing.html


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm ready for more info now. I'm bored of death of talking about the Engineer.

Summer conventions can't come fast enough!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamedev.net/blog/355/entry-2250155-why-you-shouldnt-be-making-an-mmo/
Quote:


> A Case Study in Real MMOs
> Let's look at my current employer, ArenaNet, producer of Guild Wars and the upcoming Guild Wars 2.
> 
> The GW2 juggernaut employs over 250 people. The GW2 codebase is several million lines of code (I don't have an exact count yet; I might get around to running a full scan of the code and put together a snapshot of how big the codebase is later on). There are hundreds of gigabytes of assets, ranging from artwork to music to design documents to configuration files.
> 
> If that scale alone isn't enough to convince you that MMOs are out of reach for the Five Amigos, then let's talk business.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/asset-kit/

http://www.arena.net/blog/the-mostly-harmless-quaggan
Quote:


> Quaggans are intelligent, benign, amphibious beings who originally made their homes in the depths of the Unending Ocean. They have recently moved into the shallower waters along the Tarnished Coast and the Sea of Sorrows, as well as inland to the freshwater lakes.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/117/1177008p1.html
Quote:


> As far as my relationship with World of Warcraft is concerned, archaeology was the final nail in the coffin. It was by no means the only nail - daily quests, faction rep and the truly malicious badges/emblems/points system were hammered with just as little enthusiasm. But it was between these things, while surveying dig sites in Kalimdor, that I suddenly appreciated the absolute absurdity of what I was doing.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Jonathan Sharp Talks Underwater Combat*









http://www.arena.net/blog/jonathan-s...erwater-combat
































Quote:



Here at ArenaNet we donâ€™t think breathing is fun. We figure that you have to breathe every day IRL (in real life), so why should you have to work to breathe in a gameâ€"even underwater?
Thereâ€™s a huge amount of underwater content in Guild Wars 2, and we want you to be able to explore it all without stressing about drowning. When you dive underwater, a breathing apparatus is instantly put all up on your face. We provide you with a default breathing apparatus, but you can find all sorts of cool gear to help keep you exploring the depths of the ocean.
When youâ€™re underwater, you donâ€™t need to worry about breathing until your health goes to zero. When this happens you go into a drowning state, which functions like the downed state you experience when above water except with some small ability to move. When you are drowning, you have three ways to recover:
You kill an opponent, which will cause you to rally.
An ally can revive you, just as they can above water.
You reach the surface of the water, where you will stop drowning and regain health. When your health bar fills all the way youâ€™ll be revived.



*Into the Dungeons!*









http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...-the-dungeons/

Quote:



Hey there, Jeff Grubb here. I am, along with Ree Soesbee, one of the Lore and Continuity Designers for Guild Wars 2, which means I am responsible for shaping the world design, maintaining internal logic, and playing traffic cop for continuity. However, I am also deeply engaged with our Dungeon Teamâ€"Kevin Millard, Rob Hrouda, and Will Fairfieldâ€"in creating the stories and designs for the dungeons of Tyria.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Guild Wars 2 Fan Day articles, pics and videos*
*Studio Tour:* http://guildcast.wordpress.com/2011/...t-studio-tour/

Quote: 
  Itâ€™s nearly time to go experience more Guild Wars 2 (!!!), but I didnâ€™t want to make you guys wait for this album. Please pardon the occasional blurriness â€" there was a lot of jostling for position among the media crew, but I got some pretty good ones. Highlights:

The team was extremely generous. They actually encouraged us to walk around each development area and look at everything.
The art on the walls. Wow!
The Orrian creature I discovered. Youâ€™ll know the one I mean, I took a lot of pictures because he fascinated me. I mean, come on. His torso is a giant, roaring maw!
The Sylvari dungeon environment I watched being tweaked.
The snack dispensers, of course!
Enjoy these, and I will bring you all more soon!  
*The Catacombs:* http://guildcast.wordpress.com/2011/...the-catacombs/

Quote: 
  â€œI did not like doing that dungeon. It made me sad.â€

Those were my quaggan-like words to Colin at dinner last night. Any hardcore Guild Wars fan is going to have his or her heartstrings yanked by this dungeon in a big way. It begins with a (gorgeous) cinematic featuring Rytlock, who gives a charrâ€™s-eye view of the history of Ascalon, then explains why weâ€™re heading in. In short, Eir has gone haring off into the Catacombs and is stirring up the vengeful citizens of Ascalon. Rytlock doesnâ€™t want to see anyone killed, so we need to go down there and haul her out. Want to see it firsthand? Iâ€™ve got an HD video of the thing. Go take a look, Iâ€™ll wait.

Cool, huh? It may begin with a rescue-slash-intervention, but it wound up as an attempt to retrieve Magdaer, Adelbernâ€™s legendary sword. In our travels we fought a slew of ghosts, many of whom made me laugh out loud because they are true Guild Wars 1 characters. There was a monk slinging Ray of Judgement â€" and I canâ€™t really complain, I guess we sort of deserve that for the way we are currently abusing that skill. I can confirm that there are mesmers in Guild Wars 2. Unfortunately theyâ€™re not playable because they are dead mesmers in ghost form nailing me with Blackout. Still. Mesmers.  
*Underwater Combat:* http://guildcast.wordpress.com/2011/...ars-2-day-one/

Quote: 
  Welcome to my stream of consciousness ramblings! Iâ€™m heading back to the ArenaNet offices for another day of I-cannot-believe-this-is-really-happening, but for now itâ€™s time to relive yesterday and share everything I found and enjoyed. It was incredibly hard to keep a lid on things until the designated time! Iâ€™ll jump first and foremost into what I know you guys want to hear about: Underwater combat! Iâ€™ve experienced underwater combat in two MMOs before now, and they were both fine. Dungeons and Dragons Online fits the mechanic into the lore by allowing it in a certain quest set, in which an amphibious race grants you a bubble of sort to fight in. Itâ€™s essentially regular combat slowed down and with an ability to breathe underwater. RIFT has underwater combat that I thought was fairly impressive. If youâ€™re not familiar, itâ€™s regular ground combat with a third plane involved. I always found the sound effect impressive, since it sounded like you were underwater. Then I jumped into underwater combat in Guild Wars 2. I wish someone had captured the expression I felt on my face when I realized that as soon as I was underwater all my skills changed. What?! As an elementalist, I gained four underwater skills:

Magma Orb: Shoot a blob of molten rock that explodes after a delay
Boil: Boil the water around your foe
Steam: Superheat the water around your foe, blinding and burning them
Lava Chains: Cripple multiple foes with lava chains  
*Catacombs Pictures:* http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/z...ely/Catacombs/

*Studio Tour Pics: *http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/z...Studio%20tour/

  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

Gamespot hands on: http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/guildw...&mode=previews

  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

*Guild Wars 2 has full-featured, distinct underwater combat (and weâ€™ve played it!)*
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/06/24/gu...eve-played-it/

Quote:



Itâ€™s time to ditch the snorkelâ€"Guild Warsâ€™ sequel lets us finally dive beneath the waterâ€™s surface, and thereâ€™s a deep and wonderful world beneath the waves. We went up to ArenaNetâ€™s Seattle-based studio yesterday to swim around the ponds, oceans, rivers, and lakes of Tyria, meet itâ€™s friendly and not-so-friendly aquatic inhabitants, and shoot them with our speargun.

The biggest problem I had with the original Guild Wars was how restricted player movement was. Itâ€™s hard to feel immersed in a world when you keep running into invisible walls meant to keep you on a specific path and above the waterâ€™s surface. But ArenaNet has said time and time again that Guild Wars 2 is supposed to change that, by being built in a truly massive, open world. And so far, it looks like theyâ€™ve nailed it. Adding the ability to travel underwater is another way that ArenaNet is making Guild Wars 2 feel huge, liberating, and undeniably worthy of the MMO label, which its predecessor never quite managed to wholeheartedly identify with (ArenaNet even made a point of saying at yesterdayâ€™s demo that they never called Guild Wars an MMO).












Quote:



But I can hear the naysayers right now. â€œUnderwater, huh? Big whoop! MMO X, Y, and Z have done that for years,â€ theyâ€™re skeptically muttering to themselves. Well, Mr. and Ms. Naysayer, I dare you to name another MMO thatâ€™s built underwater gameplay as deep and custom-tailored as Guild Wars 2′s. Letâ€™s start off with the things missing (and weâ€™re glad to see â€˜em go): there is no movement penalty while swimming; thereâ€™s no breath timer limiting how long you can stay under; thereâ€™s no awkward spell mechanics.

As soon as you dive underwater, playful bubbles gobble up your characterâ€™s action bar. In itâ€™s place rises a completely new action bar filled with underwater-only skills (based on an underwater weapon you can equip/swap on the character pane, just like your regular weapons). I was playing as an Engineer, and the only weapon available to that profession is the speargun, but that suits me just fineâ€"I canâ€™t think of a more intimidating underwater weapon.


----------



## mrsmiles

this is looking even better then it already was, i like how when you go underwater there this new world to explore and look at it looks great, kind of seemed (to me) that the catacombs might be a challenge which i welcome, looks fun.


----------



## grishkathefool

They should make it realistic in the sense that the heavier you are armed and armored, the more likely you are to drown.










There's no way this guy floats.


----------



## Shredicus

Wow, nice update.

LOOKS SO GOOD


----------



## Astral Fly

I think underwater stuff looks great. I just hope there are big open areas to explore underwater and the experience isn't dominated by invisible walls. I'm also happy to see more of the Asura.


----------



## FLCLimax

loving these pictures.


----------



## Lifeshield

Dear Arenanet.

Release the damned game already!!!

Regards.


----------



## FLCLimax

Elementalist comparison of regular skills and underwater skills.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-S0LkA4Bo[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

MMO Report will be all GW2 this week.

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54023/the...al/?quality=hd


----------



## FLCLimax

*OnRPG: PvP balance, eSports and underwater combat.*

  
 You Tube


----------



## Backfat

You Tube  



 

My god that cinematic makes me nerd squeal.


----------



## Goaky

So many new videos, cheers guys!


----------



## FLCLimax

this is definitely the next BIG MMO.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/this-week-...rs-2-hands-on/

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/gw2fanday/


----------



## FLCLimax

*New Guild Wars 2 Gameplay Preview at G4.*

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54100/gui...eplay-preview/


----------



## I_AM

is it out yet?


----------



## Zen00

No. There is no release date yet.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Interview with Isaiah Cartwright*
  
 You Tube  



 
*Seattle Times business and Technology Article*
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...6_brier18.html

Quote: 
  For some perspective, I chatted with Mike O'Brien, co-founder of another local studio that started the same year as PopCap and was also scooped up by a huge, publicly traded game publisher.

O'Brien, 40, is president and executive producer at ArenaNet, a Bellevue studio with 270 employees who build and run "Guild Wars," one of the world's most successful multiplayer online-game franchises. Seven million copies of the fantasy, role-playing PC title have been sold; now, ArenaNet is nearly done with "Guild Wars 2."

O'Brien is confident the game will overtake "World of Warcraft," the market leader produced by Irvine, Calif.-based Blizzard Entertainment, where he and ArenaNet's other founders worked before starting their studio in 2000.

Looking for a location away from Blizzard, they chose Seattle, where the tech scene was going full tilt and Microsoft was a fountain of software talent. Among the crowd of startups were three other game developers who moved up from California and started PopCap at the same time.

"We talked with all the different studios in the Seattle area â€" it was an exciting place, an exciting place to be founding a game company," O'Brien said. "Some of those companies have grown up around us."

That vibe continues, he said.

"I don't know if people outside the game industry appreciate it. You look around and it's Microsoft, it's Boeing and it's T-Mobile," he said. "I don't know if they appreciate what a thriving game-development community there is in Seattle. We may be the top â€" and if not the top one of the very top â€" game-development locations in the country."

*Different routes*

ArenaNet and PopCap took different routes. PopCap was largely self-funded, making relatively inexpensive, downloadable PC games. It didn't take outside funding until 2009.

ArenaNet needed more funding sooner, to build a huge and costly online world that would take years of work before the first sale. It started with venture financing, then began looking for a large industry partner in 2002. It ended up being acquired by NCsoft, a large Korean game publisher that used ArenaNet to build its presence in the United States. NCsoft later expanded in Seattle, opening its U.S. and European headquarters here in 2008.

In deciding whether to sell, the team chose to avoid being "in a position where we were scraping for every dime trying to build No. 1 games with lack of resources to do it," O'Brien said. "Being an internal studio really gave us the resources we need to compete at the top of the industry."

O'Brien doesn't know how things will turn out for PopCap, but he said being acquired was great for ArenaNet.

"It was just kind of a perfect fit from the beginning," he said, recalling how the companies clicked from the first pitch to NCsoft executives. "We were giving them the presentation and they were completing our sentences for us."

*Quality sells*

ArenaNet kept its autonomy and creative direction, in part because it has enthusiastic support from NCsoft Chief Executive Taek Jin Kim, a gamer and game designer. O'Brien said their conversations tend to be about game design, and Kim wants "to make games that he's proud of, that gamers are going to love and that are going to be the No. 1 games in the industry."

Most important, ArenaNet found a buyer willing to wait until a game is fully polished, instead of pushing releases out to meet a quarterly earnings target. It's among an elite group of studios that can say they'll ship a game "when it's done" because quality is more important than the schedule.

That's rare, "but the companies that can do that create the games that gamers most look forward to and sell the most copies," O'Brien said.

Others in that category include Blizzard, Valve and Bungie, the Bellevue studio that created the "Halo" franchise for Microsoft. PopCap has also been in this group, and co-founder John Vechey last week told me it will continue making games "at the same glacial PopCap pace."

*"Seismic shifts"*

O'Brien said EA has been through "some seismic shifts over the last 10 years" as it tried different strategies. "I would be nervous as an EA employee â€" is there going to be another one of these dramatic shifts?" he said.

One of the last temblors was during the downturn in 2008, when EA laid off 1,000 employees and closed the downtown Vancouver office of its marquee Black Box studio, consolidating the creator of its "Need for Speed" racing franchise into a Burnaby, B.C., campus.

NCsoft has also made adjustments, including a 2008 reorganization that led to nearly 100 layoffs in its Seattle-based NCsoft West organization. But O'Brien said it's been steadied by having a "singular mission" to make online games.

The parent company has also continued to invest heavily in ArenaNet. It had 12 employees when NCsoft bought it, but grew to 65 by the time it launched "Guild Wars" in 2005.

*Positive outcome*

Offline, ArenaNet's success is reflected in glamorous new offices it moved into this spring in Eastgate. There's room for 450 employees to work on several floors connected by a woodsy, open lounge area filled with couches and a fireplace â€" designed to be like a huge Starbucks for informal meetings and hanging out.

Was this positive outcome an anomaly?

O'Brien said he's heard about acquisitions that worked out well and those that didn't. "We've certainly heard all the horror stories," he said. "We end up hiring a lot of those people."


----------



## FLCLimax

*Guild Wars 2 San Diego Comic Con videos*
http://comic-con.gamespot.com/live-c...ive-cam-day-2/

*Random Gameplay Videos*
  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

Interview with Adam Kovic
  
 You Tube  



 

Hands on at Multiplayer.it
http://translate.google.it/translate...-da-tyria.html


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyYe1JKdrdI[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Still looking as good as ever. I'm very excited for some of these big summer conventions.

I've got my fingers crossed for a release date, a beta date, or at least some great PVP info.


----------



## Woned

I got really sad yesterday when they said that the last profession will be released BY THE END OF THE YEAR.

I was hoping for open/semi-closed beta this year.


----------



## grishkathefool

no mini-map? I think I like that change.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woned*


I got really sad yesterday when they said that the last profession will be released BY THE END OF THE YEAR.

I was hoping for open/semi-closed beta this year.


they've confirmed a closed beta this year.


----------



## grishkathefool

Any rumors regarding beta selection?


----------



## FLCLimax

nope. closed alpha is going on now, closed beta will be this year but no other details.


----------



## grishkathefool

*fingers crossed*


----------



## r34p3rex

GOT MY ALPHA INVITE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!









Too bad I can't disclose anything because of the NDA







i keed i keed


----------



## 218689

i have many leather bound books and my guild hall smells or rich mahogny


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


GOT MY ALPHA INVITE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!









Too bad I can't disclose anything because of the NDA







i keed i keed


edit: ninja white font

I love Colin Johanson and Eric Flannum. I envy them, and feel bad for them at the same time. They do hundreds of interviews with the same stupid interviewer asking the same questions they've had to answer thousands of times, yet they still look so eager with that glint of promise in their eyes like it's the first time they're explaining it. I don't know how they do it honestly. If I were them, after all these conventions, and with gamescom, and Pax prime coming up next month, I'd want to blow my brains out haha..


----------



## FLCLimax

*Get Ready for gamescom!*
http://www.arena.net/blog/get-ready-for-gamescom

Quote:



With San Diego Comic Con now behind us, we shift our focus across the Atlantic to gamescom, Europeâ€™s largest game expo. This annual celebration of games and entertainment takes over Cologne once again from August 17-21, and weâ€™re going to be there in full force â€" and weâ€™re bringing a shiny new GW2 demo with us!
The new demo will feature a ton of cool new content that we havenâ€™t showcased before. â€œWhat exactly is in the gamescom demo, Martin?â€ I hear you say. Well, Iâ€™m glad you asked. Let me give you a high level overview of what you will be able to play at the *NCsoft Booth (A11/B10, Hall 9.1)*.
*Seven professions *â€" Play all seven professions that weâ€™ve revealed so far: engineer, thief, guardian, necromancer, ranger, warrior, and elementalist.
*Charr starter experience* â€" For the first time, you can forge your destiny as a member of the Iron, Ash, or Blood Legion in our charr starter area. You can also choose to play the human and norn starting experience as well.
*Mid level demo* â€" As always, weâ€™ve prepared a higher level demo experience for players who want a challenge. Face powerful Orrian enemies on land, engage them in battle underwater and face off against a new boss.
*Sylvari and asura* â€" Did I mention that youâ€™ll be playing sylvari and asura characters for this high level content? Yes, for the first time, players will be able to get their hands on these unique races â€" believe me, they are impressive!
*Character appearance customization *â€" Also for the first time, youâ€™ll be able to play around with our character appearance customization feature and control the way your character looks.
*PvP* â€" Last but certainly not least, weâ€™re premiering Guild Wars 2 Player vs Player (PvP) at gamescom! Swing by the ESL booth and head to the Guild Wars 2 area to get your exclusive hands-on PvP experience. Also check out our periodic exhibition matches that pit our valiant team of ArenaNet developers against the European guild BOON Control on the ESL center stage!
We hope that you are now as excited about gamescom as we are. If you canâ€™t make it to gamescom this year, you might want to check out the latest issues of these magazines for more info: Buffed, PC Gamer UK, Canard PC, Gamereactor, PC Gameplay Benelux.
And donâ€™t forget about our own Costume Competition on Sunday, August 21!
See you at the show!


welp.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14395310*
> *Get Ready for gamescom!*
> http://www.arena.net/blog/get-ready-for-gamescom
> 
> welp.


thats something to look forward to, especially the pvp, looking forward to seeing some videos.


----------



## Shredicus

I MUST HAVE YOU MY LOVE

:v


----------



## FLCLimax

36 minutes charr warrior

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46mSCwFLrPA[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

*Kristen Perry on Designing and Redesigning the Sylvari
*http://www.arena.net/blog/kristen-perry-on-designing-and-redesigning-the-sylvari
Quote:


> Every race in Guild Wars 2 started with a simplified description-a way to describe the essence of the people in a sentence or less. The sylvari description was pared down to just three words: noble, beautiful, plant. In the past, our design iterations would always lean towards one or two of these descriptors, but in the end we really wanted to have a race that would represent all three characteristics clearly. I began to develop an alternate version of the race on my own at night, while preparing for our debut in gamescom 2010 by day.
> I knew it was ultimately important to find the right balance between the beauty of the visuals and the mystic plant nature of the lore, but we also wanted to design a race that was unique to the Guild Wars world. So I began researching the perceptions and expectations surrounding the idea of plant people


*Sylvari Redesign Win*
http://huntersinsight.com/2011/08/08/sylvari-redesign-win/
Quote:


> The new design, and in fact the new blog post, help underscore just what was missing. The lush, alive, and organic feeling of being a plant as you play sylvari.
> 
> Essentially Kristen Perry has redesigned the race to feel as though it has been grown rather than birthed. That they are plants rather than humans with plants growing on them. This new detailed work seems to far outshine the previous design, and as far as races go, it is very impressive.


*








Sylvari Week - That Which Blossoms Twice*
http://crystallinelore.com/2011/08/blossoms/
Quote:


> Anyone can talk, but it's much harder to show. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels relieved to see ArenaNet caring so much about their game because in the current sea of MMORPG failures we're often left wounded, worried, and frustrated.
> 
> Right now however I get the sense that their world isn't simply meant to be some industrial creation for profit, but a mystical realm that has existed for countless years. Rather than forging a "product", it's almost as if they're simply attempting to recall the details of said realm for the benefit of those who have never been. If I can feel that way about a video game then someone is doing something _right_.


----------



## blackbuilder

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9duJul-AaM[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

Yes


----------



## Wildcard36qs

This game is going to ruin my life.


----------



## Goaky

I can't believe that I'm actually attending Gamescom this year.








Been following Guild Wars 2 for quite a while now so I'm excited to finally try some PvP.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Jon Peters on the New Gamescom Demo*
http://www.arena.net/blog/jon-peters-on-the-new-gamescom-demo
Quote:


> As a company, we like to say that we iterate on our game-a lot. There are three different ways that we can make changes: we can remove things, we can change things, and we can add things. Luckily for anyone playing the demo a second, third or twentieth time, we have done all three of these things to many aspects of the game.
> For me, the best part of these demos is how they let players see the iterative process. From PAX East and the introduction of thief, to Comic-Con where we tried an initiative system with cheaper costs and slower regeneration, and to gamescom where the thief will use the original numbers once again. I'm sure that people are theory-crafting on which is better. Thankfully we don't have to theorize; we can play it and see for ourselves. The slower-regen idea seemed so good on paper, but in practice the original design was just more fun. As we roll into this next demo season, there are a few major changes that we thought we should tell you about, and without further ado, here they are.


*Energy*
Quote:


> Skills no longer cost energy. This means energy potions are also gone. (Sorry to everyone who so vehemently helped us defend their existence.) In place of the energy-potion button is a new dodge button. This allows players to use the mouse to dodge and lets players bind dodge to a single keystroke. If you are moving in a direction, the dodge will take that into account and dodge in that direction. If you are not moving, you will dodge backward. Dodging now also evades attacks, making it a more effective and understandable way to avoid big creature attacks or to get out of AoE spells. Dodging is limited by energy, which regenerates over time.
> We have a new long-term replacement for the other benefits that energy potions provided to our system, but since it is not in the game yet, we aren't talking about it.


*Skill Acquisition*
Quote:


> The acquisition of skills is changing. Why? Because it wasn't helping teach people the game, it didn't fit with how skills actually worked, and it didn't carry over the fun collection element that made the original Guild Wars unique.
> A weapon's skills are now learned by fighting with that weapon. Because weapon skills are tied to weapon use, there is no reason to visit a trainer and make choices about which ones to unlock. Instead, it makes more sense to learn how to use the weapon by, you know, actually using it.
> Non-weapon skills are learned in a different way. The second half of the bar will be unlocked using a collection mechanic similar to Guild Wars. We want players to make fun choices about how they build their character, so the new systems will help promote this. Along with this, the player progression of traits, attribute-point spending, and skill tiers have been updated as well, but the final implementation is not a part of this build either. For this demo, the trait panel is disabled, and when the new system is ready, we will explain how it works.


*Humans, Charr, Norn, Asura, and Sylvari, Oh My!*
Quote:


> All of these races are now playable, and the demo content features the human, norn, and charr starting area, as well as a high-level zone where players can experience playing as an asura or sylvari. Here's a bit of perspective from some of the content designers who worked on these areas.


*Charr Personal Story*
Quote:


> "This is the first time you'll be seeing the story from the charr perspective. Given the charr's antagonist role in the past, we took great care to craft a starter experience that will showcase the role of the charr in modern Tyria, focusing on what charr do best: war.
> Depending on the legion you join, you'll end up leading an elite squad of charr warriors, stalking traitors through the alleys of the Black Citadel or manning a gigantic ghost-busting cannon. Expect plenty of battlefield heroics. Folks that are already fans of the charr have nothing to worry about. We hope that through the story, you'll see what drives the charr. But this isn't about humanizing them; they're still every bit as fearsome and bloodthirsty as you remember." -Theo Nguyen, Game Designer


*Plains of Ashford*
Quote:


> "We are excited to show off the charr starter area, the Plains of Ashford, for the first time. You'll get to experience the fight against the Flame Legion firsthand, and if you are really skilled, you may even get to fight against the ancient Ascalonians. The Plains of Ashford is a dangerous place, which suits the charr just fine, and it's a great testing ground for the changes we've made to all the classes, and for the feel of the game in general. If you get some time with the game, you'll also get to try out our newly prolific karma vendors. You can find them scattered throughout the starter area of the charr, and it's our hope that they'll add some depth to the dynamic event system, providing tangible rewards for playing through as many events as you can. Most importantly, you'll get to experience our game from a new perspective, that of the ferocious and sometimes savage charr." -Devon Carver, Game Designer


*Sparkfly Fen*
Quote:


> "Blazeridge Steppes set a high bar for our high-level demo content last year, giving players a completely fleshed out map to explore, and ending with an epic battle against the dragon lieutenant, the Shatterer. This year, we aim to bring even more to the table by allowing both asura and sylvari the chance to explore the high-level area of Sparkfly Fen. Without giving away too much, let's just say that players who experienced our previous demos will not be disappointed. Be sure to keep your eyes open for a special demo opportunity." -Justin Biller, Game Designer


*Big, Giant Bosses*
Quote:


> All of the big, giant bosses have improved; from better cameras to view them to new things we can do with their skills, we have tried to make fighting them a more epic and spectacular experience. Even if you've already tried the starter bosses, you will want to give them a second look. There are also some surprise giant events that take place in the high-level area to look out for.


*Character Customization*








Quote:


> You can now try out our character customization. We have technology to adjust body types, allowing for stocky, skinny, and muscular characters. Each race has its own unique set of options, including charr horns, norn tattoos, and asura ears. There is a large variety of faces and hairstyles, and you can even customize facial features, including five sliders just for your human character's nose!
> Although not every option in every category is available in the demo yet, you should be able to get a good idea of what will be possible by playing around with it.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Skill Improvements*
Quote:


> Almost every weapon for every profession has changed in some way or another. If you think you knew what a warrior did with a mace, think again. Rest assured, there is a good chance they will change again before the next time players try the game. Here are some new "weapons" that you might not have seen before:
> *Ranger greatsword* - The ranger's AoE melee weapon full of chopping, leaping, kicking, evading, and bashing.
> *Warrior hammer* - Get ready to knock some folks around with this heavy hitter.
> *Guardian hamme*r - A hybrid damage-and-support weapon that helps to control an area.
> *Guardian greatsword* - Unleash a combination of magic and melee with a massive two-handed blade.
> *Elementalist earth attunement* - The heavy-duty elementalist attunement with Earthquake, Sandstorm, and a host of good defensive abilities.


*PvP*
Quote:


> Structured PvP is here, and it's ready for players to try out on the show floor. We're introducing our first map, the Battle of Kyhlo, a conquest map with siege weapons and destructible environments.


*Don't Panic!*
Quote:


> Ranger lovers, I apologize, but you will have to wait a little bit longer to get your pet love. I assure you it is coming, though.
> Underwater thieves, we didn't forget about you, either. You will be able to steal underwater, just not in this current demo.
> So why do we do all of this? We do it to improve upon all aspects of the game that we feel need it. We're always focusing on making our combat more visceral, our events more dynamic, and our stories more personal. How long will we keep doing this? Until it is ready-and then some.


----------



## Zen00

Great stuff, thanks for posting it!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



A weapon's skills are now learned by fighting with that weapon. Because weapon skills are tied to weapon use, there is no reason to visit a trainer and make choices about which ones to unlock. Instead, it makes more sense to learn how to use the weapon by, you know, actually using it.


This method of skill progression has a mixed past, if I recall correctly. Games that have tried this in the past have faced grind problems and exploits. Something like this: if you want to max out a sword, just swing it at a tree a couple thousand times.

However, I have enough faith in Anet/NCSoft to think that they might have a fix for that complaint.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Love the changes.

Just to clarify the new weapon skills, one of the devs posted this:

Quote:



People will be able to experience this at the demo but I thought I'd come in here and clarify the skill learning issue. Learning weapon skills is not intended to be a long arduous process. It is supposed to be a short process that helps players learn their weapons more effectively. For example, you learn your second skill after killing ten foes which happens very quickly (usually before you exit the tutorial). The number required increases slightly as you learn skills but should never become grindy. Once you learn all the skills on a weapon you are done and don't have to keep using a weapon to "skill it up".


I was worried it would be annoying to learn new skills since I want to use TONS of weapons (warrior!) but it looks like its a very quick process that should be pretty natural.


----------



## Zen00

That's a relief, I hate grinding for gameplay.

The only grinding I agree with is trophy grinding, which is optional and not necessary to enjoy your game.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14602227*
> This method of skill progression has a mixed past, if I recall correctly. Games that have tried this in the past have faced grind problems and exploits. Something like this: if you want to max out a sword, just swing it at a tree a couple thousand times.
> 
> However, I have enough faith in Anet/NCSoft to think that they might have a fix for that complaint.


it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14602232*
> Love the changes.
> 
> Just to clarify the new weapon skills, one of the devs posted this:
> 
> I was worried it would be annoying to learn new skills since I want to use TONS of weapons (warrior!) but it looks like its a very quick process that should be pretty natural.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14605898*
> it's not as bad as it sounds.


Awesome. I am relieved. You know, Climax, how worried I am about this. God, what a loser I am, to have so much emotion invested in this launch...


----------



## FLCLimax

i feel kinda bad now, lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

*The Battle of Khylo â€" Jonathan Sharp on PvP*









Quote:



Earlier this week Jon Peters talked about the core structure of PvP in Guild Wars 2. Today, Iâ€™d like to talk about the first map weâ€™ll be revealing, the Battle of Kyhloâ€"a map you can play at the upcoming PAX and gamescom shows. Letâ€™s break down the map, some general tactics and strategy, and how each class can help their team.


*Key Map Locations*

*Capture points*

- Both teams will fight to control the 3 capture points:
- The Windmill in the north
- The Clocktower in the middle
- The Mansion in the south

Every two seconds, each team will be awarded one point for every capture point under their control. By keeping control of these areasâ€"and preventing your opponents from taking themâ€"you will increase your score while denying the other team points. The game will end when a team reaches 500 points.









*Team bases*

The red team will spawn in the west base, and the blue team will spawn in the east base. This is where you will begin the game andâ€"if you arenâ€™t resurrected by an allyâ€"where you will respawn after being killed.

*Trebuchet*

All PvP maps in Guild Wars 2 will feature what we call â€œsecondary mechanics.â€ For the Battle of Kyhlo, the secondary mechanic is the trebuchet. Each team will have a treb that can be used to bombard enemies anywhere on the mapâ€"including the three capture points. The trebuchet attacks will cover a lot of ground and knock enemies back, so learning to use them well can be instrumental in winning a game. Each teamâ€™s treb can be destroyed by the opposition, and when this happens, a repair kit for the corresponding trebuchet will spawn.

*Repair kits*

If your teamâ€™s treb is destroyed, you can retrieve the repair kit, carry it back to the trebuchet, and use it to get the weapon working again. You canâ€™t destroy or interact with the other teamâ€™s repair kit, but youâ€™ll want to harass any foes carrying a repair kit back to their trebuchet. Weapons and skills are disabled for any player carrying a repair kit, so youâ€™ll also want to protect the person carrying your teamâ€™s repair kit.

*Importance of the Trebuchet*

*The power of artillery*

The trebuchet has a huge area of damage and it also knocks back. It can be used to interrupt enemies trying to finish off your allies, or resurrect their teammates. The trebuchet can easily turn the tide of a fight where your allies are outnumbered.

*Trebuchet control*

You want to destroy your enemyâ€™s trebuchet and protect your own. If either is destroyed, a corresponding repair kit will spawn, and they will need to get this bundle in the map, and then bring it back to the destroyed trebuchet. Be sure to escort your repair kit back to the treb if the enemy is stalking your trebuchet man, or be sure to keep them from repairing their own treb.









*Map Strategy*

*Choke points*

There are many gates and narrow passages throughout the map. If you have a character with strong area-of-effect skills, try to catch multiple enemies in these choke points. It will increase your effectiveness and ensure youâ€™re getting more bang for your buck.

*Line of Sight*

Try to hide from enemies by breaking the line of sight. You can use structures to your advantage by hiding behind them, and by staying behind walls when sneaking up on an enemy. This is particularly useful when youâ€™re trying to assault a capture point: Instead of heading directly into the area, approach it stealthily and you may catch your enemy off guard.

*Destructible objects*

There are many buildings and props that can be blown up. The major props (buildings and massive water pipes) can only be destroyed with trebuchet shots, but smaller props, such as barrels and crates, can be blown up with player skills. Paths that were closed at the beginning of the game may open up through the course of a match, so always be on the lookout for new shortcuts.

*Mobility*

Some skills will give you a boon called swiftness, which temporarily increases your base movement speed. Other skills allow you to leap forward, and these can be used to help you move quickly through the map.

*Flanking*

Be sure that you donâ€™t run into a 1v2 or 1v3 just because the enemy is holding a capture point you want to take. Instead, back off and go to another point, or wait for backup to arrive before advancing. Try to flank your enemies when they have a superior position, and be sure to press the advantage when you have them outnumbered at a certain location.









*Professions*

Now that weâ€™ve covered some general tactics for the map, letâ€™s break down each of the classes and look at how they can use their unique skill sets to best help their team achieve victory.

*Warrior*

Warriors are great at assaulting capture points and enduring long battles. They want to build adrenaline during a fight and then use it to explode for great effect. By using a shield, they can prolong their survivability in a fight, and they can also bring many utility skills that help them to remove conditions and absorb damage. Conversely, warriors can focus on offense by choosing to dual wield and bringing utility skills that augment their damage output.
*Pro tip*: You can combine the utility skills Fear Me and Bullâ€™s Charge to fear someone away from you and then charge them from behind, knocking them down!

*Guardian*

Guardians excel at helping alliesâ€"especially in tight spacesâ€"and holding positions against enemies. Guardians have many defensive skills which allow them to slow down the rate at which they take damage, and others that allow them to deflect or reflect projectiles. While you can roam throughout the map looking for enemies, itâ€™s usually best to choose a position and help your allies at that location as your defensive prowess comes at the cost of mobility.
*Pro tip:* In a heated battle, you can activate your virtues, giving yourself and nearby allies aegis, burning, and regeneration. You can then recharge your virtues by using the utility skill Meditate.

*Thief*

Thieves can dish out a lot of single-target damage, but they donâ€™t like to get caught in huge fights. Instead, they love to be stealthy, sneaking around the map and looking for enemies moving from one location to another. By using stealth skills, the thief is able to harass and skirmish with his foes without having to commit entirely to a fight: he can jump into an enemy team, pick off a key or injured target, and get away without taking damage. But be advised: The thief is not as durable as some of the other classes, so prolonged fights can be risky.
*Pro tip:* You can use the healing skill Withdraw and the utility skill Roll for Initiative to move around the map by quickly turning your camera around and â€œretreatingâ€ in the direction you want to travel. But donâ€™t try this if you easily get motion sickness!

*Engineer*

The engineer has a couple of area-of-effect bundles that allow for great damage against multiple enemies. The engineer loves to set up at a capture point with mines and turrets, making the most of these gadgets. With the mine kit and a bit of preparation time, you can set up a strong defense at any control point. When youâ€™re on the offensive, try using the grenade bundle. All of your grenades have an area of effect, so with careful placement, you can deal with multiple enemies at once.
*Pro tip:* Use Smelling Salts to help allies revive faster. You can also use it just before you go down to quickly revive yourself! Self-administered CPR, anyone?









*Ranger*

Rangers excel at long-range damage, and are able to skirmish with enemies using their mid-range weapons. Having a pet allows the ranger to excel in 1v1 fights, as the pet can help the ranger rally if they go down. The ranger is also able to control capture points and choke points by putting traps in these key areas, and catching enemies as they hit the traps. Rangers can turn fights to their advantage by luring foes into their traps.
*Pro tip: *You can have multiple buffs on you at once that help you stack damage. Use the utility skills Sharpening Stone and Lightning Reflexes to quickly dish out a lot of damage. But beware: If someone is blocking or reflecting attacks back at you, youâ€™ll need to wait until they are vulnerable again to do this or you will be one sad panda.

*Elementalist*

The elementalist is very versatile and is able to flow in and out of different attunements in order to adjust to the battlefield. While they are somewhat squishy, they can use many skills to protect themselves and their allies, reflect projectiles, and hinder their opponentsâ€™ plans. They are at their best when helping an ally hold an area or assault a capture point, and they are good in 1v1 fights. They are somewhat weak in large battles, however, so be careful when trying to hold a point against multiple foes as an elementalist.
*Pro tip:* You can start the cast for the earth skill Churning Earth and then use the utility skill Lightning Flash to quickly close the distance to your target. If you time it right, itâ€™s a great combo!

*Necromancer*

The necromancer is able to outlast and defeat foes through attrition if they have time to build up life force. Doing so allows you to use the Death Shroud mechanic to prolong your life in battle. But beware: If you do not have a lot of life force, you will be squishy. Try to bring main-hand weapons and utility skills that help you increase your life force.
*Pro tip:* Use the skill Dark Pact on the main-hand dagger and the utility skill Well of Darkness together, and your opponent will be immobilized inside of a blinding well for 3 seconds. Just make sure you immobilize them inside the well.

*Come play at PAX and gamescom!*

If you get a chance to attend PAX or gamescom, come and play Guild Wars 2 PvP. Pew-pew the opposition. Crush those enemies. Hear the lamentation of the pwned. If you see us on the show floor, come and talk to usâ€" weâ€™d love to hear your thoughts about this brand-new map for Guild Wars 2 PvP.
See you there!


----------



## FLCLimax

*Player vs. Player Overview*
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/pvp-overview/









Quote:



Guild Wars has a rich tradition of both pickup and competitive PvP, featuring formats played with varying degrees of organization. It has a variety of places for players to scratch their PvP itch: from Heroes' Ascent and Random Arena to Alliance Battles and GvG. I know it has taken us a while to reveal it, but rest assured, that heritage lives on in Guild Wars 2 where our goal is to create the best MMO PvP experience.

For Guild Wars 2, we wanted to organize the PvP formats more clearly and simply. For pickup play, we've created a single place where all pickup players can play. It's a server browser where "hot join" games are constantly running. We've also created a single, central place for competitive play in the form of automatic tournaments. These two play styles-pickup and competitive-share a lot of gameplay similarities, which allows players to easily transition from casual to more organized play. This is important, because both pickup and tournament play are independent of "world" choice. In other words, all Guild Wars 2 PvP players are in the same PvP games and are not segregated.

Let's take a closer look at the two PvP styles.


*Hot Join PVP*

"Hot join" games are the casual side of structured PvP. By nature, fighting other players is never going to be as casual as fighting PvE monsters, but this is a place to experiment with builds, learn the maps, and try out a PvP game against other players. Hot join PvP can be played from 1v1 all the way up to 10v10.

Players can browse through a list of available games, each displaying the current map, the number of players, etc. Players can search by server population or friends list. Even if a game is in progress, you can join or leave at any time. If one side loses players, the servers can auto-balance the number of players on the teams. Once the current round ends, the server loads the next map in the rotation, players can reselect teams, and the fight starts again. This kind of setup allows players to find favorite servers and build online communities by playing more than one game with the same settings and people.









*Tournament Play*

Tournaments are the more organized side of structured PvP. Tournament play is 5v5, but matches take place on the same maps that are used for hot join play. Tournaments will run with varying frequency, and different reward levels will allow some players to get their feet wet in the smaller tournaments while more-organized teams battle it out in the larger tournaments.

Tournaments come in the following flavors:

*Pickup Tournaments:* These single-elimination tournaments wait for 8 teams to join before starting. Once they start, they go through 3 rounds of eliminations, with winners receiving qualifier points.
*Monthly Tournaments:* For monthly tournaments, you'll need a certain amount of qualifier points to join.
*Yearly Tournaments:* These grand tournaments feature the winners from the monthly tournaments slugging it out for the right to call themselves the best PvP players of the year.
*Player-Run Tournaments:* These tournaments will be customized by players, allowing for great flexibility and unique bragging rights.

*PVP Game Types*

Guild Wars 2 PvP features different maps that all dramatically alter a single game type called Conquest. In the Conquest format, teams compete over a certain number of capture points. Holding a capture point and killing enemies improves your team's score. The first team to reach the score limit-or the team with the highest score when time runs out-wins the match.

Control points are strategic areas on the map that are captured by standing within them. A point must be neutralized before it can be captured, and it can only be captured if no enemies are around. The more allies you have at a point, the faster it will be neutralized and captured. Neutralizing a control point stops it from scoring points for either team and happens quite quickly. But if an enemy is standing within a control point, you must push them out or kill them before continuing with your capture.

Now that you know how Conquest works, you probably want to know how we spice it up. We vary this game type by creating important secondary objectives. These can be trebuchets, repair kits, and destructible environments, like those in the Battle of Kyhlo map. In another map, for instance, a secondary objective takes the form of a giant dragon flying overhead, blasting portions of the map and killing players who are fighting below.

Secondary objectives allow us to create an environment where you always understand the basic objectives, no matter which map you're playing, but they also let us create radically different high-level strategies through the unique mechanics of each map.









*Getting Started*

When a player takes a character into PvP, they are granted access to all the necessary skills, items, etc. Characters are set to the maximum level, putting everyone on an even playing field. This makes player skill more important than time invested in a particular character. When you take your character back to the PvE environment, you return to the skills and gear you had there, but the game will save your last PvP setup. You'll also be able to store templates for builds. This way, you can try out new stuff in PvP but still easily return to your familiar builds.

Each profession will load into PvP with a starter template that allows new players to have a competent build without needing to delve into detailed skill selection, item selection, or other tweaks. However, these more detailed customization options will be available for players who are more comfortable with the system.

*Finish Them!*

I thought it appropriate to end with a look at the downed mode in PvP. Downed mode works a bit differently in PvP-or rather, interacting with a downed player is different in PvP. While you can still kill a downed player just by attacking them, when you are near a downed enemy, you will also see a prompt: "F - Finish Them!" Hitting F at this point starts the animation for a finishing move that sends your opponent straight to their defeated state.

*Putting It All Together*

As with every aspect of Guild Wars 2, we wanted to create the highest-quality PvP possible. Our goal is to allow new players to try PvP with our hot join servers while making sure that the most elite PvPers will be able to find a challenge. We focused our efforts on this single, shared game type because it allows us to achieve the goal of making an easier transition from casual PvPer to hardcore PvPer. The Conquest game type lets us polish that one format to the point where players can find depth in emerging strategies, and it allows our entire player base to play together. At the end of the day, Guild Wars 2 is a social MMO, and structured PvP is as much a part of that as anything else.

Persistent hot join servers, instant unlocks, and a common game type have all been created with the ultimate goal of building a community and letting players find the people they want to play with quickly. We want you to stop preparing to have fun and start having it!


----------



## FLCLimax

*Gamescom 2011 Trailer*
  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3mEB3MgT3A[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkH0GUFCCfg[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

It has just been non-stop info lately. I'm loving this. I hope they keep this info-train rolling until release, or more realistically, some sort of beta date.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAgnHeSEhKI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRmBRXHeRsM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTnP6IZr-Ok[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x-CPF0zYUA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMY3EcBaZ90[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkV5SrEBqs0[/ame]


----------



## tryceo

When does GW2 get released?


----------



## FLCLimax

no release date, but likely Q1 2012.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo;14616077*
> When does GW2 get released?


That is the million dollar question my friend.


----------



## r34p3rex

Guild Wars 2 and DotA 2.. there goes my social life.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyL3oe2FZyM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imMsjgU0L3c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25VXP20J6oE[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

unfortunately, since Guild Wars 2 won Best Online Game last year they were ineligible to win it this year.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf6lCivQmNA&hd[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtN3ncmDIjk[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq4jUs1EUs8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jimp-NMdI8w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MXbA4Xwzog[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmGs6eJqh8M[/ame]


----------



## blackbuilder

In 45 mins, the NCsoft livestream has a GW2 demo (high-level asura in english) & the ESL livestream showcases GW2 PvP (exhibition match) ~SL
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ncsoftteam


----------



## FLCLimax

http://tv.esl.eu/de/

this is the PVP stream


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder;14625908*
> In 45 mins, the NCsoft livestream has a GW2 demo (high-level asura in english) & the ESL livestream showcases GW2 PvP (exhibition match) ~SL
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ncsoftteam


What game is that playing right now? Looks like WoW.

The PVP IS EPIC!


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUB677OVIus[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrpCyM_Aock[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMTs74eWBJ4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu3Z0BOMqXY[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/making-the-battle-of-kyhlo


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO_ciZRIdvE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOw-V1ZzzCo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNdBrpLYl4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkV5SrEBqs0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHKrzOFv7sw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXtBHonlb2I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKD4JUG8V-I[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAV-jiSDmp0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp2ehXNhPjQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMYoap-A8fE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVBIhlbeiMo[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWdQaqa6oI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NYwR5I0PHA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwoqj4oHGas[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_TbIqqa2pw[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

another PVP stream

http://tv.esl.eu/de/esltv_stream/


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Between this and LoL tourney this day will go quickly.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwOGhWtEjlw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhIKNiKxbqA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83iLxGqJr_E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYIcEzSvtE4[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ttfOuxB6Gc&feature=feedu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnVGEYGE8hs[/ame]

Shining review and great demo of how fun this game is really going to be.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Is anyone else annoyed watching the PvP and seeing people jump every 2 seconds?


----------



## FLCLimax

i sure as hell am.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Is anyone else annoyed watching the PvP and seeing people jump every 2 seconds?


must be former WoW players


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWQs0oPD99k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqJYsWEKabs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7p1BE6LbCU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE4owJ0djhs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt4h66nSieE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PBLu6dG2pY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPuQ_Z3zbDM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stubgW44fp0[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVfAL1bk_cc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqHAxFnwcBw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAiVALDOG1Y&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXw16rtKxa0&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFsvIOE2ev4[/ame]


----------



## Zen00

Wonder why that asuran had to be finished twice, did that guy miss the first time?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00;14649266*
> Wonder why that asuran had to be finished twice, did that guy miss the first time?


im sure it'd be possible to abort the finishing move, anyways what i want more of is thief play in pvp with a better player


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://kotaku.com/5832826/watch-this-epic-guild-wars-2-dragon-fight*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1JfSbKjHHI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhPMysnqFwc&feature=feedu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crg7-8WDH24&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-ez1qlNlEE&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoA4Xoi-mVE&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hThG0iQlUJY&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## Lifeshield

This game surely has to be close to finish now. Q1 2012 release maybe?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*   This game surely has to be close to finish now. Q1 2012 release maybe?  
yea. closed beta this year, open possible.

  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXc1JwHGNik[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zurav83rHmk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dygNRPcagZE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO_na1C44jw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brI6s8YAOK0[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMceI9FaAf8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaKLXw_I7CE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0TsCsIOhzo[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTgEghrcabI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz07ePYImto[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S42i_kDF7-o[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h7N8HfvfPI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPfyRxA1vzU[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brI6s8YAOK0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR365TPcgNU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr6iHkK8Zfc[/ame]


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14651723*
> yea. closed beta this year, open possible.


Could already be in closed beta for all we know. They did say second half of 2011.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;14655856*
> Could already be in closed beta for all we know. They did say second half of 2011.


Don't say stuff like that. I am still waiting for my beta invite. *fingers crossed*


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;14655856*
> Could already be in closed beta for all we know. They did say second half of 2011.


definitely not. one of the interviews at the show confirmed it's still in alpha although beta will be this year.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR7sBjKrb0o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dr9W_Qiiw4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNAJDQf_lhQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pin-3zS8Mz0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sRG-AeEvHk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## clip+

Even though arenanet pvp concept sounds fantastic, it's just the combat animations and one button wow like spells/combos seems so boring. It's got that Japanese rpg type look that I just hate. So I'm quite torn if I want to invest in a custom built computer to play this, or just stick to dota 2/css.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clip+;14658253*
> Even though arenanet pvp concept sounds fantastic, it's just the combat animations and one button wow like spells/combos seems so boring. It's got that Japanese rpg type look that I just hate. So I'm quite torn if I want to invest in a custom built computer to play this, or just stick to dota 2/css.


If you think this is wow-like, I really might have to suggest that you just don't like MMO's. Want to see wow-like? Look at the SWTOR or Rift threads.

The biggest reason the game has a following right now (other than GW1 people) is because its about as far as you can get from WOW while still being an MMO and not an action RPG.


----------



## clip+

I'll have to wait and see about the skill aspect of the game. For example in wow, a clicker and keyboard turner in pvp does almost just as well as someone who turns with the mouse and move with the keyboard (fps like). The UI in GW2 seem a bit limited as well. Don't characters usually have 20-40 buttons to use? From hali's video it seems only few can be chosen to be used at a time. It may mean less micromanagement and more just click and win/loose.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUuX-c2-muY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fJcHjGG1U4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPe8fKprZ7k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC66obQwzlc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt7qZ2TdxnU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn4jvGuxKEk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3YVlxvSsAE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtddSkWhIlw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7LE7Dd6uM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wovl8gs-1vI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J63qhZJIEc4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBtsFKDr51o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OckLHrjj_Ak&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VXdWaYyzmw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSmFqyPWL1E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SOKqmeE-8c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXImBETkeOI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXvLBQdRBts[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clip+;14658439*
> I'll have to wait and see about the skill aspect of the game. For example in wow, a clicker and keyboard turner in pvp does almost just as well as someone who turns with the mouse and move with the keyboard (fps like). The UI in GW2 seem a bit limited as well. Don't characters usually have 20-40 buttons to use? From hali's video it seems only few can be chosen to be used at a time. It may mean less micromanagement and more just click and win/loose.


Have you ever played wow? Keyboard turners are the laughing stock of the game. They might do as in "well" in public pvp, but that is because everyone is keyboard turner since its all casuals.

The stock wow UI only has like 10 skills too. You have to add more skills and change the UI using the games menu or user made add-ons. Considering GW2 isn't even released yet, let alone even beta testing, they aren't going to give you 40 skills. Besides, of those 40 buttons you get in wow, a typical DPS rotation uses only a few as of the last expansion anyway. 90% of the skills are useless. GW2 is trimming off the fat and hopefully will end up giving you only skills that you can use.

Each class has multiple ways to modify the bar. Warriors can hotswap weapons in battle and gain an entirely new set of 5 weapon skills. Any mixing and matching (axe+sword, axe+mace, etc) gives you different skills. Elementalists have 4 attunements, each with a different set of 5 skills. Thieves can steal skills from other classes and it modifies their skills accordingly. The second 5 skills (to total 10) can be selected from a large pool. All 10 skills can be modified by the choices you make when building your character. PVP lets you make multiple pre-saved builds so you can swap between them in-between matches to try and tailor your build to best play with your team, the map, and the enemy team.

What is wrong with click and win/lose anyway? Ever played an FPS? They only have one skill (shoot) and one button to use it (click) and it is some of the best competitive gameplay you can find anywhere. The whole point of guildwars 2 is to get away from the 40 stupid skills clicking gameplay and include more utility skills and make positioning and timing more important than min/maxing and preset rotations.

If they can pull it off still remains to be seen. I like to remain optimistic.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tEsQo6eh9c&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvaPyzlZXHs&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pkMt1XR_h0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INbDqYspDKA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DmkZjAawE4[/ame]


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14658316*
> Want to see wow-like? Look at the SWTOR or *Rift* threads.


^THIS^

And GW2 doesn't look anything like the typical Asian Free-MMOs you see advertised everywhere.




























That was the thing about GW that hooked me in the beginning. The art was so much more mature than WoW. The color and texture palettes were more graphic novel than comic book. Rift, although based on the engine that WoW uses, is prettier than WoW; but it still has that Warcraft feel, especially the fonts.

To be fair, I have noticed in the GW2 videos that the damage numbers are more like what one sees in many of the other Asian free-mmos. They changed the font type and enlarged them, it seems. But I think I can live with that.

PS - FLClimax, you are doing an outstanding job with this thread. Thank you for your continued effort.


----------



## vikingsteve

Necros look like warlocks, which is what I played in WoW. Looking forward to it, especially since Guild Wars doesn't seem to have that "grind your ass off" attitude WoW instills in people


----------



## FLCLimax

welcome to the fold.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZn3kZLbf9o[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erRz8tTB3CE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJVEq8sCa4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwe1SScGHLs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Sq7bWhI8c[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_0mCix2d4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrjQgRryqt4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ooz9vPQOWs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNWzxG_7pmw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrjQgRryqt4&feature=mfu_channel&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoA4Xoi-mVE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuBkoac2X5k[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcLZ1w0qprQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdXxAASmzcQ[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14658316*
> The biggest reason the game has a following right now (other than GW1 people) is because its about as far as you can get from WOW while still being an MMO and not an action RPG.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Doomsong83

I really don't like the HUD in this game. Everything else looks great though.

Sent from my Evo using Tapatalk.


----------



## Backfat

I love Colin Johanson. Anet couldn't have hired a better front man to represent the company than him. He just knows everything about the game, and speaks so eloquently, and fluently. Not to mention he's so friendly, and enthusiastic about the game.

I'm pretty shocked they haven't released the 8th profession for Gamescom. Chances are it won't be out for PAX either since it's a week away. Who knows though.


----------



## Lifeshield

I think there's a good possibility it will be revealed at PAX unless there's something smoeone knows that I don't.

Otherwise there's always the next convention.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzaP4XI4bTY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tACDxbl7A6U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmjq4oQkRTA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybCPfvapII&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsgyqFbQe4A&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyhINd7CPSg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6o56T-L9Hw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di8cM0wCLEI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrqzHcEAX_k&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArYKk3OCFrc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-xjb7v2kDg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7u5ZuLN1oQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQfEsFX25E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp9HydqLhX0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EiNc7Fpu5I&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHr9F890ISo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYsvGMyqKVA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tb65r-AT3o&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYZ9-ErrMV8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8b_s63zwKc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQQi_hL3osQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OWGSwEVEtQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C-RjviP0bs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeW3aAa7T_8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypfv2zw7yy0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2elXyU9EjCw[/ame]


----------



## Backfat

There's a huge thread of videos listed here http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=852988&postcount=3

Not sure if that's where you're pulling the vids from or not.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;14676777*
> I think there's a good possibility it will be revealed at PAX unless there's something smoeone knows that I don't.
> 
> Otherwise there's always the next convention.


They very well could reveal it. The only reason that leads me to think they might is PAX Prime is their home base, seeing as how Arenanet is based in Seattle.

With the other profession reveals though, they've released some information about them before conventions. BUT, it is the last reveal, so they may want to go out with a bang and surprise everybody at PAX.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14676818*
> There's a huge thread of videos listed here http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=852988&postcount=3
> 
> Not sure if that's where you're pulling the vids from or not.


it is, i'm posting stuff here and there.


----------



## FLCLimax

they've confirmed that there won't be any profession reveal at PAX.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lcgeino9TQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zx1cmYlpKU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5ECgQ2Ro0I&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD-I6hwiJXE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylpZdsMT6lQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KaEmbx3DlA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_2l1eo5jg8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A45c5nIuBoU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBqQrSw6DmI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pmXh3a4tn8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbWjN3lBjF0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

Random PvP Match 1 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ngvdrUPJro[/ame]

Random PvP Match 2 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEl1DGXgO5M[/ame]

Random PvP Match 3 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enQWRcc3p34[/ame]

Random PvP Match 4 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5whShDxLPis[/ame]

Random PvP Match 5 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJWYkcCL-sw[/ame]

Random PvP Match 6 - Guild Wars 2 @ gamescom 2011
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzjGwF7iqag[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doomsong83*


I really don't like the HUD in this game. Everything else looks great though.


If you are worried about that, I wouldn't. The original HUD in GW was very different in Beta than what was in the launched product. Anet may do the same with GW2. They have been a pretty responsive company when it comes to user observations.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSlTILByJ7I[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Dieb Part 1/2 by TheZordrak (10min Charr Thief starter 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAUHzbu-SMg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Dieb Part 2/2 by TheZordrak (6min Charr Thief starter 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofZbrs_fgbk[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Waldläufer Adrenalin Part 1/4 by TheZordrak (10min Charr Ranger with Devourer 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxDIOf8poSg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Waldläufer Adrenalin Part 2/4 & BühnenDUELL GW2 vs TERA by TheZordrak (10min 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YunxJGUWepU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Waldläufer Adrenalin Part 3/4 & BühnenDUELL GW2 vs TERA by TheZordrak (10min 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ03QreDXEc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Charr Waldläufer Adrenalin Part 4/4 by TheZordrak (9min 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X64l7uqgA9U&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 PvP Gamesom 2011 Part 1/10 by TheZordrak (~6min Charr Warrior 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjdTosopOrQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Gamescom 2011 - NCsoft's booth on saturday... IN THE MORNING D: by tolgon (2min 1080p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDIgoy8Cctg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 - Gamescom 2011 - Norn Guardian PvP Gameplay by tolgon (12min 1080p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6H2vuxFM4w[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 - Gamescom 2011 - Human Ranger PvP Gameplay by tolgon (8min 1080p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMSpUOPhaRY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 - Gamescom 2011 - Human Necromancer PvP Gameplay by tolgon (10min 1080p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0mrOQFlGvA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Asura Elementarmagier Gameplay Part 1 by MrOnePieceFreak (5min pve 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKHKMUe9e8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Asura Elementarmagier Gameplay Part 2 by MrOnePieceFreak (2min pve 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTPbpym8vIY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Asura Elementarmagier Gameplay Part 3 by MrOnePieceFreak (1min pve 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQy6e_hCJ0M&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Female Sylvari Character Customisation by KeiLynn77 (5min 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BsiJVhw7wk[/ame]

Female Asura Character Customisation by KeiLynn77 (6min Female Asura customization 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrYc8jFtSjI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 PVP Necromancer Gamescom 2011 by Siniorica17 (8min 720p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ruK2meP5w[/ame]

Guild Wars 2 Gamescom 2011 Engineer Sylvari ( Part 1 ) by Siniorica17 (4min shaky 1080p)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIBARGhonoc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxx_sDlFuQw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc_HPphDjjI[/ame]


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, two questions. When interacting with an NPC, is there audio? When the NPC is speaking, does their mouth move? Any info on this?


----------



## FLCLimax

always audio and mouth movement. even some regular enemy creatures talk.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## DayoftheGreek

This. Thread. Has. So. Many. Videos.

!!


----------



## blackbuilder

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh-4c3IDIJo[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Way to derail the hype train.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14703275*
> This. Thread. Has. So. Many. Videos.
> 
> !!


lots more to come.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7gsIedsuXY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHmRNnYpRyk[/ame]

*Guild Info panel at 26:24*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kibyqj8uit8[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHmRNnYpRyk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUGdR9XborE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7gsIedsuXY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-PdLlbRcwE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_XU4eB26HM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Seu9PqwUMg[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhkT8F42WVs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHsWzYKWcdA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkoUjleqZ4c[/ame]


----------



## sim0N

thx for the vids guys!


----------



## I_AM

Just gief gamez to uss!


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnfzL9PUN0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKu0VCbqkKE[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

PAX Live Stream

http://www.guildwars2live.com/


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

edit: already posted.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMe2Werkiu8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rhHDV0eI_I[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

*Complete second PvP tourney with interview.*

http://www.twitch.tv/alienwarearena/b/293563748 (@ 30:00)
http://www.twitch.tv/alienwarearena/b/293564307








- owned

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFsSB57u2DQ[/ame] - *interview with izzy*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDsfkoHRO6c[/ame] - *interview with tirzah*


----------



## Zen00

I hope you can hit like that in regular PvE as well as PvP, because that'd be awesome to send your enemies flying across the screen.


----------



## BALAST

Tirzah looks so stupid, but hot. I want a picture of her in bathtub.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## faMine

PVP looks amazing.. definitely looks like some great action!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

GW2 couldn't come sooner.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPZ-O9nEQro&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sc_aJAAzLs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbnDUxOHFoo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I hate when games have a ridiculously tiny playable character. Oddjob has permanently made it feel like cheating when someone picks the small character.


----------



## FLCLimax

- Engineer PvE boss fight
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voFuOQMrc4U[/ame]
- Norn PvE starting area with dev commentary part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ezq9mCFEE[/ame] - Norn PvE starting area with dev commentary part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jadT96UJjCk[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14734974*
> I hate when games have a ridiculously tiny playable character. Oddjob has permanently made it feel like cheating when someone picks the small character.


lol, Asura thief will be the only pvp griefers


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrNDQYzI57c[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLmu_1XdlaY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKhliYyYxZY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr6-NbjC-lQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1DtpjfXOeM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPRYdw49Jek[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-FmByPQLbo[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl0nNTXC2Ls[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBhB44uB5gM[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZGC2eDwwWg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzDti9XxHFs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fii5GGMz1w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YEbCZg3L1k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0iGqmudGdM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX65SS6emog[/ame]


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


I hate when games have a ridiculously tiny playable character. Oddjob has permanently made it feel like cheating when someone picks the small character.


Except that it doesn't really matter at all. All the races and have the same sized hit box.

I guess I was right with my assumption that no final profession reveal for PAX. No gaming conventions from now until beta. So it looks like the first hands on gameplay we will see will be in beta.


----------



## vikingsteve

I just have to say that the dragon fight was awesome. Reminded me of World Bosses from vanilla WoW... good memories.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Except that it doesn't really matter at all. All the races and have the same sized hit box.

I guess I was right with my assumption that no final profession reveal for PAX. No gaming conventions from now until beta. So it looks like the first hands on gameplay we will see will be in beta.


Its a lose lose. If they make it matter, then its an annoying advantage (oddjob). But when they make it not matter and all hitboxes are the same size, you end up with ****ty looking animations where the assura hitbox is so huge that you can shoot them when they are hiding completely behind a wall.

But yeah, it doesn't really matter, just a pet peeve of mine. Nobody can be perfect. I guess afro-asura covered in pink are going to be the GW2 version of wows annoying mohawk-gnomes. Awkward anime girls everywhere rejoice!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;14751679*
> Its a lose lose. If they make it matter, then its an annoying advantage (oddjob). But when they make it not matter and all hitboxes are the same size, you end up with ****ty looking animations where the assura hitbox is so huge that you can shoot them when they are hiding completely behind a wall.


I don't think that's the case though. From the PvP videos I saw, it looked pretty consistent. It's probably just a common spot on the anatomy that all the races share if you stacked all 5 inside each other. Which for the Asura, would probably end up being their head, and for the Norn, their groin lol.


----------



## Perdition64

I was already going to play Necromancer when the game hits, but this video I reckon is a clear display of how the game rewards skill IMO.

  
 You Tube  



 
 Taking on several mobs at once utilising dodging and the class mechanics to survive. Really made me smile.


----------



## Mach 5

Necro was easily the best class in GW, so versatile and durable.

I hope you can do the whole MM thing, that was so much fun.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;14772070*
> Necro was easily the best class in GW, so versatile and durable.
> 
> I hope you can do the whole MM thing, that was so much fun.


Until the Rit came along... I <3 my N/Rt, no matter what role he fills.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Even though I have been tempted and impressed by every class reveal, I'm still going to stick with a warrior at first. I've played a warrior in every mmo except rift, where I just got so fed up with being kited, slowed, and focus fired in PVP that I played a ranger/bard thing. With GW2 giving the warrior a good amount of control/movement options to balance out the raw damage AND the ability to use a gun/bow on the fly is just amazing for me.

I love melee for PVE, but I've just felt severly abused in PVP by stuns/slows/range in every mmo I've ever played unless I have a healer strapped to my hip.


----------



## FLCLimax

Warrior is the best class.


----------



## bogey1337

I wonder what the specs of the demo rigs are. Its like the game is constantly on a 60 fps+ and it looks awesome! Most videos doesnt give the game visuals justice. But that last vid posted does. Either monster rig or monster optimization. Im inclined to think its the latter.


----------



## FLCLimax

the game is built on the old guild wars engine, and they claim it will run great maxed out on what can be considered a current mid range PC. the demo stations vary in spec from i5 760+GTX 460 to sandy bridge w/ GTX 295, to i7+SLI GTX 580(surround and 3D) to CF 6970(eyefinity).

anyway, it sure as hell runs on max on a mid range PC, the only video of any slowdown was the farewell party with all the demo players at gamescom plus about 50+ arenanet staff all standing in one spot spamming spells and emotes.

  
 You Tube


----------



## bogey1337

Its pretty amazing they were able to generate a stunning world using a modified 5 yr old engine. I cant put my finger on it but i think it has something to do with the lighting and the animations. It has a that same effect to the eyes that you get when youre on 60 fps in crysis 2. Everything looks so crisp and smooth and gaaaaaaaah!! The visuals on this game put most offline games to shame i must say. I was stoked with TOR but after seeing all the vids that you posted, it looks dated already. Will likely buy TOR still just to survive the months till this game gets released. Must upgrade my rig as well.

Thanks for the last 2 vids btw. I thought ive watched all the gw videos on you tube. lol.
EDIT: This is what i was talking about.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3f0hzQoG24&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jinny1

fantastic to hear that GW2 has great graphics. but no chance of DX11 i guess. Oh well


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14803721*
> fantastic to hear that GW2 has great graphics. but no chance of DX11 i guess. Oh well


they plan to "evaluate" it after launch, but yea i wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14802126*
> the game is built on the old guild wars engine


Where did you hear this?

Every video I've watched from last summer when they were touring Lion's Arch talked about how they redid the entire engine from the ground up.

It plays absolutely nothing like GW1 mechanics wise. Graphically, it makes GW1 look like it's a PS2 game. There is no way it's the same engine.


----------



## bogey1337

Its stated on the gwwiki that they built the game from the ground up using the old engine but heavily modified + havoc and occlusion culling tech. So i guess its new yet its old?









I hope they make improvements with how the game handles latency and such. I was able to play gw1 just fine considering im from south east asia but with all the physics and movement heavy mechanics on gw2, im worried that i might encounter some problems. Heres to hoping that i dont.


----------



## Saucee

They should uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, give us a release date on this game already....


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee;14806056*
> They should uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, give us a release date on this game already....


Agreed!! Or atleast open beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJxnRi15y_I[/ame]


----------



## Jinny1

just wondering if your race has any bearing on the profession you choose


----------



## jfuze

Sorry for the ****** mode questions but im gonna ask anyways.

1) Is Guild Wars 2 an open end MMO like WOW in the fact that you can quest and run into hundreds of different people in a zone? (i never played GW1)

2) Are there dungeons and raids in Guild Wars 2?

3) Is there an Auction House and other features like that?

WOW is the first and only MMO ive ever played so thats all I can really compare my questions to. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14813431*
> just wondering if your race has any bearing on the profession you choose


not at all. any race can be any profession.
Quote:


> Sorry for the ****** mode questions but im gonna ask anyways.
> 
> 1) Is Guild Wars 2 an open end MMO like WOW in the fact that you can quest and run into hundreds of different people in a zone? (i never played GW1)
> 
> 2) Are there dungeons and raids in Guild Wars 2?
> 
> 3) Is there an Auction House and other features like that?
> 
> WOW is the first and only MMO ive ever played so thats all I can really compare my questions to. Thanks for any insight.


it's an open world like WoW.

There are dungeons, which are not like slave pens or hellfire ramparts...they're longer, harder and more spaced out. it's more like old school Blackrock and EPL dungeons from WoW.

yea, there's gonna be a marketplace in GW2.
Quote:


> Luna Atra : One of the biggest deficiencies of the first GW was the lack of real economic tools such as an auction house or a private store mode, so we were forced to sell auction-style but then we were unable to really play. Not considering the fact there was not a unique trade outpost, this did not ease the task. What is planned in GW2?
> 
> Curtis Johnson - Game Designer: Guild Wars 2 includes a full Marketplace for players, which will differ from the usual MMO auction house in a number of ways. The biggest and most important difference is GW2's Marketplace supports postings from both buyers and sellers. You might put your sword up for sale, then offer 100 gold for the specific axe you're looking for without having to find any specific seller. The market can display the history of average value and trends for an item, making it easy to determine a fair value for your goods. It might be worth waiting to sell your item, depending if the price is rising or falling.
> 
> Items you put up for sale may sell while you're offline, and the funds will be deposited in your account bank. You must be in game to put a new item up for sale, but you will be able to browse the market, bid from your account bank, or cancel your own auctions and offers while logged in to a web browser without running the game.


----------



## Zackcy

Just subbed, look forward to this game, think I should buy the first?


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14813897*
> not at all. any race can be any profession.


Surely some classes must be better at certain professions than others? Giving all races all the same classes and making them all equally good at each class just seems like lazy balancing to me. Not a deal breaker, but hopefully there are some differences between races other than the way they look.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14814703*
> Surely some classes must be better at certain professions than others? Giving all races all the same classes and making them all equally good at each class just seems like lazy balancing to me. Not a deal breaker, but hopefully there are some differences between races other than the way they look.


What's the alternative? Be like WoW where if you're a priest or rogue you MUST be Undead or Dranei/Dwarf because of imba racials, rendering the other races useless in PvP and PvE?

While races will have racials, it hasn't fully been explained what exactly they are, or how big a role they will play. Apart from the Norn with their shapeshift racials, plus a couple other that I'm forgetting.

Trust in Anet.


----------



## Jue

Giving all races the ability to play all classes is a good thing. It gives the player base less restrictions allowing them to make the character that *they* want but also allows more diversity between the classes and how they look. If you class restrict to races all you get is a bunch of people running around looking the same.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Curtis Johnson - Game Designer: Guild Wars 2 includes a full Marketplace for players, which will differ from the usual MMO auction house in a number of ways. The biggest and most important difference is GW2's Marketplace supports postings from both buyers and sellers. You might put your sword up for sale, then offer 100 gold for the specific axe you're looking for without having to find any specific seller. The market can display the history of average value and trends for an item, making it easy to determine a fair value for your goods. It might be worth waiting to sell your item, depending if the price is rising or falling.


That's a brilliant idea. I've seen it in Eve Online, but it is nice to see a more traditional MMO doing it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Anything that removes class based elitism is a good thing. Play Guild Wars and you can see how annoying it can be when only so many professions, on top of specific level titles, etc, are used for a specific run. GW2 actually does something to try and solve that problem so that you don't have to create a new character just to enjoy high level content.


----------



## Jinny1

Please dont let this game be relased at the same time as D3


----------



## Lifeshield

If it is then Diablo 3 goes on the shelf.


----------



## Jinny1

I wusve gone for D3 with no hesitation 6 months ago. But now that we know a fair bit more about each game, i am not as much excited for D3 anymore. And this is coming from a mad D2 fan. GW2 just looks more revolutionary and interesting.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I would check this out, but I literally don't have the time between BF3 and SWTOR. The gameplay looks fierce, but before I was a PC geek, I was a Star Wars geek and it's my first love!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14814703*
> Surely some classes must be better at certain professions than others? Giving all races all the same classes and making them all equally good at each class just seems like lazy balancing to me. Not a deal breaker, but hopefully there are some differences between races other than the way they look.


Not better, just different (in theory). Last I checked, each race has a racial skill that will be important, but not game breaking. For example, the Norn can shapeshift into different animal forms. Each form skews their skills towards a different attribute to deal with specific situations depending on if you need more heath, damage, speed, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14828694*
> I wusve gone for D3 with no hesitation 6 months ago. But now that we know a fair bit more about each game, i am not as much excited for D3 anymore. And this is coming from a mad D2 fan. GW2 just looks more revolutionary and interesting.


I agree completely. I'm actually playing D2 for the millionth time right now and thinking about D3 just makes me sad. D3 may still surprise me, but GW2 is at the top of my list without a doubt.

SWTOR is another one that disappoints the hell out of me. Watching the tutorial area and some raid footage just reminded me that I might as well just tape a jedi picture in the center of my monitor and play wow/rift. I'm going to skip a majority of the cut scenes and voice acting anyway. I would probably still play if I got a beta invite though. I had a lot of fun in the rift beta before losing interest in like 2 weeks, so I can only imagine SWTOR would be better than that. It has to be fun, its just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_TDMoOCyHQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtTIxvW_FU0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmjq4oQkRTA[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with greatsword and green moa, PvE, part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybCPfvapII[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with greatsword and green moa, PvE, part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjlqNTHSYes[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with greatsword, longbow and green moa, PvE, part 3
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsgyqFbQe4A[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with greatsword, spear, harpoon gun and green moa, PvE, part 4
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W48gLyVLvDA[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Asuran ranger with sword, warhorn, harpoon gun and flamingo, PvE
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crg7-8WDH24[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Charr ranger with longbow and devourer, PvE beginner area, part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-ez1qlNlEE[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Charr ranger with longbow and devourer, PvE beginner area, part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMKOnKCdm3o[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Asuran ranger with greatsword, longbow and krytan drakeshound, PvP
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PBLu6dG2pY[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with axe, warhorn, longbow and krytan drakeshound, PvP, part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPuQ_Z3zbDM[/ame] Gamescon 2011: Sylvari ranger with axe, warhorn, longbow and krytan drakeshound, PvP, part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M846Rq0rfWI[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Norn ranger with axe, longbow and snow leopard, PvE beginner area, part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKlGNXFkOUE[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Norn ranger with longbow and snow leopard, PvE beginner area, part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYFBcD6ldD8[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Norn ranger with longbow and snow leopard, PvE beginner area, part 3
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCB90p9Na18[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Sylvari ranger with longbow and stalker, PvE, part 1
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EzFh4nV2VA[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Sylvari ranger with longbow and stalker, PvE, part 2
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaEMdIvIjmU[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Sylvari ranger with longbow and stalker, PvE, part 3
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9kDqlDtKPM[/ame] Pax Prime 2011: Sylvari ranger with longbow and stalker, PvE, part 4


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Love that first warrior video. Awesome stuff.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## Perdition64

Warrior video looked good, but easy. Hopefully the difficulty gets increased some.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14827424*
> That's a brilliant idea. I've seen it in Eve Online, but it is nice to see a more traditional MMO doing it.


First of all, I find your avatar deeply disturbing. Second, I totally agree. When I heard about this idea, I immediately thought it would be like an ingame Craigslist. Sexual predators aside, it makes perfect sense to do. I don't know how many times I've gone to Auction Houses to not find the item I needed, or too few. It will be great to have a 'want to buy' section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14843696*
> Warrior video looked good, but easy. Hopefully the difficulty gets increased some.


A while back Colin (I think) mentioned that the professions starting with the first 4 (warrior, ele, ranger, necro) would be the easier of the eight to play, with each profession revealed increasing in difficulty.

While I don't believe that to be 100% true, but something like the guardian does seem more involved than the warrior or ranger. I feel like the elementalist is going to be plenty complex, much more so than the thief or engineer (which is why I'm most likely rolling one first). I like the idea of constantly swapping out attunements during battle based on the situation at hand.


----------



## FLCLimax

the game is not easy at all. everything shown at these events has Arenanet staff carrying players through it. in imperfect block's video, he didn't solo that event.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

They also said the demos were lowered difficulties so players could pick up and play without dieing endlessly because they are used to traditional MMO's.


----------



## I_AM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


They also said the demos were lowered difficulties so players could pick up and play without dieing endlessly because they are used to traditional MMO's.


What I can't stand in fire and







5 mobs at once?!


----------



## grishkathefool

That would explain why the mobs don't kite. But I solo tank huge mobs all the time in GW, shoot, there's an enormous population of Solo activity.


----------



## saer

Wow loved those videos from gamescom


----------



## Jinny1

Just wondering, is Skyrim similar to GW2 except that it's not a MMO??


----------



## FLCLimax

nope.


----------



## RAMP4NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1;14887339*
> Just wondering, is Skyrim similar to GW2 except that it's not a MMO??


From the recently released info on Skyrim, GW2 is way more of an RPG. This is coming from a guy who played Morrowind for 5 years. Skyrim is going to be much more console focused this time around, and less RPG focused. Fewer skills/items etc, while GW is expanding and is more dynamic







Also the UI of Skyrim will scream XBOX, while of course GW is much like traditional MMO's minus the 12 inch skill bar








Awesome video on GW2 content.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Audio interview with Jeff Grubb(some videos too)*

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/

*Matt Barrett on Asura Design*

http://www.arena.net/blog/matt-barrett-on-asura-design

*Mr. Sparkles, A Tale of the Asura*

http://www.arena.net/blog/mr-sparkles-a-tale-of-the-asura


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWiH3lsjv9I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJP-ua-wkd0[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

*Asura*









http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/asura/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvhfj_DyFEU[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

*Heron Prior on Animating the Asura*








http://www.arena.net/blog/heron-prior-on-animating-the-asura
Quote:


> My name is Heron Prior, and I'm the animation team lead for Guild Wars 2. Today, I'm going to talk a bit about the asura and explain some of the thinking and processes that went into bringing this character to life. Although they posed some unique challenges, the asura ended up being one of the animation team's favorite races to work on, and we're excited for players to get a closer look.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EaC02CfOd0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Zen00

Never liked the Asuran much as a race.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14805272*
> Where did you hear this?
> 
> Every video I've watched from last summer when they were touring Lion's Arch talked about how they redid the entire engine from the ground up.
> 
> It plays absolutely nothing like GW1 mechanics wise. Graphically, it makes GW1 look like it's a PS2 game. There is no way it's the same engine.


I have no idea how you can reach this conclusion from Youtube videos. They all look like blurry crap.


----------



## FLCLimax

doesn't matter what he thinks, they have stated that it's a tweaked version of the first games engine.


----------



## Zen00

But with hopefully high resolution textures.


----------



## FLCLimax

they look pretty high res to me(played the demo twice).


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJP-ua-wkd0


My god...we must reclaim Ascalon.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


they look pretty high res to me(played the demo twice).


I'll let my artist eyes be the judge of that.


----------



## FLCLimax

some people's eyes told the Crysis 2 had the same texture resolution as Crysis.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948210*
> I have no idea how you can reach this conclusion from Youtube videos. They all look like blurry crap.


There are a bunch of 1080/720 videos uploaded on youtube. I try and street clear of the blurry shakycam ones too.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/that-old-college-try#more-6258


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948210*
> I have no idea how you can reach this conclusion from Youtube videos. They all look like blurry crap.


What are you on about? There are dozens, if not hundreds of HD quality videos of the game floating around.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14950588*
> doesn't matter what he thinks, they have stated that it's a tweaked version of the first games engine.


Then DICE might as well call Battlefield 3's Frostbite 2 a 'tweaked' version of their engine from BF2.

GW1 and 2 game mechanics & graphics aren't even close to similar in any way, shape, or form. It's a complete rehash.

Edit: I finally found the video I was talking about from last year. Skip to the 9:00 mark, they talk about the "new engine technology"

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/guildwars2/video/6274230/guild-wars-2-gc-2010-queensdale-demo?tag=videos%3Btitle%3B8


----------



## FLCLimax

if i have been told to my face by Eric Flannum, the lead designer of the game, and again the same thing by Colin Johanson, no offense but it's their word over yours. i don't really care how much it's changed(i have played and followed the game since last summer in know exactly how big the differences are so it's pointless to even bring it up) it's still a tweaked Guild Wars engine. they even began GW2 development by scripting DE's into vanilla GW...

obviously alot of changes have been made but it's still a tweaked guild wars engine, i think declarative statements from the guys actually making the game would rank above speculation. it's heavily modified yea, "tweaked" is the word they used. i'm not saying it looks at all alike obviously.

FYI, Chris Lye(marketing) has already been corrected on a number of technical issues in the past. as the marketing guy(who couldn't even say how many character slots, dye choices or how many pvp maps there were) i am gonna side with Eric above him.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;14976448*
> if i have been told to my face by Eric Flannum, the lead designer of the game, and again the same thing by Colin Johanson, no offense but it's their word over yours. i don't really care how much it's changed(i have played and followed the game since last summer in know exactly how big the differences are so it's pointless to even bring it up) it's still a tweaked Guild Wars engine. they even began GW2 development by scripting DE's into vanilla GW...
> 
> obviously alot of changes have been made but it's still a tweaked guild wars engine, i think declarative statements from the guys actually making the game would rank above speculation. it's heavily modified yea, "tweaked" is the word they used. i'm not saying it looks at all alike obviously.
> 
> FYI, Chris Lye(marketing) has already been corrected on a number of technical issues in the past. as the marketing guy(who couldn't even say how many character slots, dye choices or how many pvp maps there were) i am gonna side with Eric above him.


At this point, its all semantics.

All I know is, this game is way better than GW1, and a gigantic amount of information about the game has yet to even be released. GW1 couldn't really keep my attention for more than a few months. Mostly because of the awkward movement mechanics, and targeting system. Plus the instanced zones where the mobs would instantly all respawn after spending 45 minutes clearing out a zone, turn a quest in, get another and have to rinse and repeat against the very same mobs.

I see myself playing this game for many years.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Plus the instanced zones where the mobs would instantly all respawn after spending 45 minutes clearing out a zone, turn a quest in, get another and have to rinse and repeat against the very same mobs.


You don't seem to have played much, quests don't work that way.

Groups will spawn when you get new quests, not when you turn them in (I should know, I've done every quest in the game). Generally you get new quests in towns anyways, and when you go into town and return to a zone, that's when they respawn.

Most of the time if you're good you can just run past every mob in the game anyways, not like you have to waste your time killing them all, unless you're in hard mode.


----------



## grishkathefool

In the Fissure of Woe, Sorrow's Furnace, and the Underworld, to name a few, mobs do spawn while in the zone after you turn in or acquire certain quests. But in general terms, non-elite zones, ZenOO is correct.


----------



## Zen00

Yes, didn't I say that they would when you get new quests?


----------



## DraXxus1549

I think what he means is that if you complete a quest then leave to the zone to get a new quest when you reenter the previous zone all of the mobs respawn.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


You don't seem to have played much, quests don't work that way.

Groups will spawn when you get new quests, not when you turn them in (I should know, I've done every quest in the game). Generally you get new quests in towns anyways, and when you go into town and return to a zone, that's when they respawn.


That's pretty much what I was talking about. You kind of explained it for me. Since quests are mostly offered in towns, that's obviously what I was talking about. They respawn when you leave the zone you just cleared after completing a mission, to go back to town to turn it in and pick up another one, only to have the new one located in the same zone you just cleared. Which happened QUITE often.


----------



## Zen00

Well, you can take multiple quests at the same time and do them all at once, so yeah.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfE_Xu9H1Bw[/ame]


----------



## Backfat

My god, for a GW2 video, it has a ton of views for only being up for a day.


----------



## tianh

Hey guys,

I posted up a thread looking for people who would be willing to help me out getting HoM points in anticipation for GW2, I hope the veteran players can help out a rookie







Here's my thread link.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1124725-looking-start-up-gw-group-hom.html#post15046135


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15045786*
> My god, for a GW2 video, it has a ton of views for only being up for a day.


No kidding. I was watching it yesterday and the comments just kept popping up like I was watching a stock ticker. I couldn't even read them. I'm excited for part two, I enjoy TB's videos.


----------



## FLCLimax

i hope they fix Ranger pets, they're so damn terrible. Ranger should have been the last revealed class because every ranger video with a pet just leaves a taste of **** in my mouth.


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15048857*
> i hope they fix Ranger pets, they're so damn terrible. Ranger should have been the last revealed class because every ranger video with a pet just leaves a taste of **** in my mouth.


I wish they'd give the thief more weapons. They have a paltry amount of skills compared to other professions because of it.

Either that, or I'll just roll an Ele first, then a Warrior. Unless the last profession is a mesmer, then I may roll one instead.


----------



## FLCLimax

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJC28DUQcZs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8rv7_JD5Ic[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-healkDctCw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWAlT8XpGG4[/ame]


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...wars-2-preview

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/28/gu...s-2-preview-3/

http://www.talktyria.net/2011/09/26/...ions-answered/


----------



## Backfat

Good god I want to play an elementalist so bad I can't contain it. Curse you Arenanet for making such an amazing game that will steal 100% of my free time.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://guildwars2pvp.com/2011/09/team-arenanets-pvp-builds/
http://tap-repeatedly.com/2011/09/29/impressions-guild-wars-2/
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/37537/Opinion_Guild_Wars_2_Fights_The_Subscription_Racket.php


----------



## DraXxus1549

Man I can't wait for this game is anyone still playing the first one? I haven't been on in forever.


----------



## Zen00

All the time.


----------



## jadenx2

so is there ANY indication at all as to when this MIGHT come out?

this wait is killing me. i just want a date


----------



## FLCLimax

the BETA phases will be much closer to release, and while they aren't giving a date there's obviously an internal schedule. closed beta will likely begin in november, and the feedback will determine open beta and release(they plan to launch very shortly after open beta). if all goes well it could be out by the end of february or early march.


----------



## FLCLimax

some videos from Nerdybookahs:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn4jvGuxKEk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3YVlxvSsAE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1lVp4QqfCs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9j8NJ9p7II[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tEsQo6eh9c[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvaPyzlZXHs[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAiVALDOG1Y[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXw16rtKxa0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2zzFH2I_9U[/ame]


----------



## multripler

Sorry if I missed something obvious here, but I've been thinking about the pvp of gw2: if you start a pvp character that is max level and has all of the weapons and armor unlocked, where is the sense of progression if you just play matches over and over again without gaining anything (excluding personal skill)? I'm very excited about this game but this just popped in to my mind.


----------



## Zen00

PvP characters don't have every skill unlocked, nor every armor piece unlocked. Most of them you unlock by gaining PvP points (Balthazar faction), or by playing PvE where you unlock them for your account when you find them in the wild, or lastly, by buying a PvP package.


----------



## multripler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


PvP characters don't have every skill unlocked, nor every armor piece unlocked. Most of them you unlock by gaining PvP points (Balthazar faction), or by playing PvE where you unlock them for your account when you find them in the wild, or lastly, by buying a PvP package.


Oh okay, I remember hearing from some video that you have all unlocked from the get go. But wouldn't it be easiest to just buy the package and reign over people who don't want to buy it and struggle obtaining it the hard way? I presume the PvP package is a micro transaction?


----------



## RAMP4NT

My finger hurts from having to scroll through all of these mass video posts


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *multripler*


Oh okay, I remember hearing from some video that you have all unlocked from the get go. But wouldn't it be easiest to just buy the package and reign over people who don't want to buy it and struggle obtaining it the hard way? I presume the PvP package is a micro transaction?


Dah, but all the skills are easily available to people who want them anyways. I have them all and have never spent a dime.


----------



## multripler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


Dah, but all the skills are easily available to people who want them anyways. I have them all and have never spent a dime.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## DraXxus1549

I am still a little uneasy about the fact that weapons control skills. Are you able to change the skills that are associated with each weapon? Or are the skills set in stone depending on which weapon type you have?


----------



## Jess94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *multripler*


Sorry if I missed something obvious here, but I've been thinking about the pvp of gw2: if you start a pvp character that is max level and has all of the weapons and armor unlocked, where is the sense of progression if you just play matches over and over again without gaining anything (excluding personal skill)? I'm very excited about this game but this just popped in to my mind.


Where is the sense of progression when you play Counter-Strike over and over again? Progression doesn't make a game fun, or last long, or have replay value. Good core gameplay mechanics do.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*


I am still a little uneasy about the fact that weapons control skills. Are you able to change the skills that are associated with each weapon? Or are the skills set in stone depending on which weapon type you have?


that is one of the two major problems i have. you cannot slot skills 1-5 yourself. they are based on the weapon. playing the game won me over, but this and the ****ty state of ranger pets make me a little sad.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


that is one of the two major problems i have. you cannot slot skills 1-5 yourself. they are based on the weapon. playing the game won me over, but this and the ****ty state of ranger pets make me a little sad.


Thats to bad I will still get this game but that is a huge bummer. Not really sure what the thought process is behind something like this, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *multripler*


Thanks for clarification.


if you mean guild wars 2, yes all skills are unlocked and you're set at max level for organized pvp. there's some PvP rewards that they have not elaborted on as of yet. in WvWvW(two week long battle between three servers) will not have everything unlocked.

the "progression" in some other games for pvp is really just another grind/timesink to keep that subscription coming. they want players to be on even footing so people get by on their skills and tactics, not their gear and class. it might be weird to think about due to being used to games like WoW but this game is designed to be fun, to be played for fun because you enjoy it. not because you're grinding or obligated to get the most out of that monthly fee.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*


Thats to bad I will still get this game but that is a huge bummer. Not really sure what the thought process is behind something like this, doesn't make much sense.


you can blame all those damn noobs in GW with a warrior/elementalist using firestorm and having generally ****ty skill selection. that was their concern with this game, even the lowest common denominator having a functional skill bar.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have a high degree of hope, though, regarding any concerns we have now versus what might happen in the future. Anet has a history of being responsive to player concerns.

I don't understand what the problem is about the weapon dependent skill slotting. It would seem a much better system than in GW, where you can switch weapons, but not skills once in instance.


----------



## FLCLimax

i'd like the current system of weapons determining skills, with the freedom to choose from a pool of weapon skills.


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't understand, Climax. In the existing GW system, if you set your bar for Sword skills and leave town, you'd best keep your sword out. Now, you and I know that there aren't a whole lot of instances when you wouldn't. Pulling, maybe. But in GW, where you'll have a full party, human or AI, you don't need to be mutli-equipped, right?

But, it seems to me, from the GW2 videos, that you spend a lot of time running around solo and you might need to have ranged and melee weapons and skills available. Is this an incorrect understanding? In GW2, when you switch from one weapon to another, your skill bar changes too, right? Just like when an Elementalist changes Affinity?


----------



## Fletcherea

Just got my hom to 30 a couple weeks ago, don't think ill bother with the other titles. Read on the site that you will be able to upgrade your hom gear as well (so you just dont get to use it for a couple hours a la noobie levels). So excited for my sword/pistol thief, seems to be the only that can use that combo. Random post to vent some excitement =D


----------



## grishkathefool

Lol

I am stuck at 27 points. I don't see myself grinding out anymore titles, though. Maybe, after a few more sets of prestige armor and weapons... Idk though.

Personally, my first toon will be a Nec. It is my primary in GW, it will be my first in GW2. However, I will be interested in trying the Guardian, too.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


if you mean guild wars 2, yes all skills are unlocked and you're set at max level for organized pvp. there's some PvP rewards that they have not elaborted on as of yet. in WvWvW(two week long battle between three servers) will not have everything unlocked.

the "progression" in some other games for pvp is really just another grind/timesink to keep that subscription coming. they want players to be on even footing so people get by on their skills and tactics, not their gear and class. it might be weird to think about due to being used to games like WoW but this game is designed to be fun, to be played for fun because you enjoy it. not because you're grinding or obligated to get the most out of that monthly fee.


I like the idea of having a pool of skills, but at that point how is it different than before? Maybe during the beta they will realize that people want more freedom in their builds.


----------



## multripler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


if you mean guild wars 2, yes all skills are unlocked and you're set at max level for organized pvp. there's some PvP rewards that they have not elaborted on as of yet. in WvWvW(two week long battle between three servers) will not have everything unlocked.

the "progression" in some other games for pvp is really just another grind/timesink to keep that subscription coming. they want players to be on even footing so people get by on their skills and tactics, not their gear and class. it might be weird to think about due to being used to games like WoW but this game is designed to be fun, to be played for fun because you enjoy it. not because you're grinding or obligated to get the most out of that monthly fee.


I understand what you mean but not everyone thinks like that. I personally find it fun obtaining better armor and weapons. I guess i just haven't played that much pvp in mmorpg. Someone mentioned that the game's core elements make the game. Of course they do, but in the world we live now people have that desire for a reward system(steam achievements, ps3 trophies, Xbox achievements). Some would say that we have become more and more simple-minded since the Nintendo golden age.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Just got my hom to 30 a couple weeks ago, don't think ill bother with the other titles. Read on the site that you will be able to upgrade your hom gear as well (so you just dont get to use it for a couple hours a la noobie levels). So excited for my sword/pistol thief, seems to be the only that can use that combo. Random post to vent some excitement =D



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Lol

I am stuck at 27 points. I don't see myself grinding out anymore titles, though. Maybe, after a few more sets of prestige armor and weapons... Idk though.

Personally, my first toon will be a Nec. It is my primary in GW, it will be my first in GW2. However, I will be interested in trying the Guardian, too.


I'm at 47 points >.>

Would do the remaining three but grinding for titles is a pain.


----------



## r34p3rex

Waiting for this game to come out is such a pain


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;15142637*
> I don't understand, Climax. In the existing GW system, if you set your bar for Sword skills and leave town, you'd best keep your sword out. Now, you and I know that there aren't a whole lot of instances when you wouldn't. Pulling, maybe. But in GW, where you'll have a full party, human or AI, you don't need to be mutli-equipped, right?
> 
> But, it seems to me, from the GW2 videos, that you spend a lot of time running around solo and you might need to have ranged and melee weapons and skills available. Is this an incorrect understanding? In GW2, when you switch from one weapon to another, your skill bar changes too, right? Just like when an Elementalist changes Affinity?


i'm saying i would like the current *Guild Wars 2 system*, with the ability to slot different sword skills for swords, greatsword skills for greatswords, hammer skills for hammers, mace skills for maces, bow skills for bows, etc.

the only reason the choice was removed was because of bad players, Eric Flannum copped to that a long time ago. *i would prefer having about 10-15 skills per weapon instead of having to use the same 5 per weapon*.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *multripler;15145460*
> I understand what you mean but not everyone thinks like that. I personally find it fun obtaining better armor and weapons. I guess i just haven't played that much pvp in mmorpg. Someone mentioned that the game's core elements make the game. Of course they do, but in the world we live now people have that desire for a reward system(steam achievements, ps3 trophies, Xbox achievements). Some would say that we have become more and more simple-minded since the Nintendo golden age.


Guild Wars 2 has gear progression, and there will be PvP rewards. if you want imbalanced PvP where you have to level up, or gain better gear than what you started with do WvWvW.

EDIT: also GW had achievements(different reward levels for mission completion, along with titles) and so will GW2.

also feats: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Feats


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


i'm saying i would like the current *Guild Wars 2 system*, with the ability to slot different sword skills for swords, greatsword skills for greatswords, hammer skills for hammers, mace skills for maces, bow skills for bows, etc.

the only reason the choice was removed was because of bad players, Eric Flannum copped to that a long time ago. *i would prefer having about 10-15 skills per weapon instead of having to use the same 5 per weapon*.


ah, thanks for the clarification.

That does kind of suck. He says that 
Quote:



we provide the player with a wide variety of choices and allow them to pick and choose skills to create a build that best suits their particular play style


but then goes on to say what you said, 
Quote:



The first five skills on the skill bar are not slotted directly by the player; instead they are determined by the player's choice of weapon and profession


. 
Quote:



Because of this, we can ensure that each weapon is balanced with a fun combination of skills.


This means that all Warriors wielding Axes will have the same first five skills? That does kind of blow. That's a lot like playing in the PvP Costume Brawls.
I think that a lot of the fun of GW is Builds and Skill Synergy. They are effectively taking a big part of that out of our hands. Maybe, after launch and enough complaints, they will reconsider this?


----------



## Fletcherea

I'm confused, i thought the "left side 1-5" were static combos of the weapons you have equipped(everyone will have these with said weapons equipped) and the "right side 6-0" were you're class/custom changeable skills.


----------



## grishkathefool

Exactly. And the 'Static' part is that part we don't like.


----------



## Zen00

I was wondering if there's a group of skills for those 5 that you could choose from, which is how I took it.


----------



## bulmung

recently hit 45 in the HoM, cant push myself to do anymore. its too much work!

IGN is de surgeon


----------



## ilam3d

I've had the 1st GW for quite a while and reinstalled it to get the titles... But i'm completely lost and i'm not sure how to even start. Are the titles worth it?


----------



## FLCLimax

titles are a real grind. i would just play and get all the heroes, hero armor and try to snag some rare items for your HoM.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;15160374*
> I've had the 1st GW for quite a while and reinstalled it to get the titles... But i'm completely lost and i'm not sure how to even start. Are the titles worth it?


Here would be a good place to start =)


----------



## bulmung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Here would be a good place to start =)


Yea this is the the best way to start. I singled out the easiest points and went for them. hero armor, weapon skins, and mini pets were the easiest for me.


----------



## Zen00

Earn about a million or so gold and you should have enough to get to 30 points in you HoM. I spent about 1.5 million and am at 32 points, with enough for another 8 points if I ever cash in on them. Most expensive thing was the PvP trophy which costs about a million along (since I don't feel like spending the time to get it the other way).


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulmung*


recently hit 45 in the HoM, cant push myself to do anymore. its too much work!

IGN is de surgeon


I gave up around 14 I believe. It got too grindy, and I hated playing alone. The two that seemed sort of ridiculous to me were the minipets, which the only reliable way of getting them were annually for your character's birthday, and the PvP title. Plus you need just SO MUCH money to craft all the armor sets. I think I'll just go without the other points. Not worth it to me. GW2 will be the reward in itself


----------



## FLCLimax

http://haikai.net/guildwars.html

some more armor pictures here.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.nowgamer.com/features/1080525/guild_wars_2_beta_release_date_and_gameplay_interview.html


----------



## Zen00

Favorite quote from the article.
Quote:


> We don't load up with microtransactions that you have to buy to be more powerful than anyone else, because just like in the first Guild Wars, all of our microtransaction items are cosmetic.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Interview: Tirzah Bauer talks about the guardian in PvP*

http://guardiansoftyria.com/tirzah-b...uardian-in-pvp


----------



## FLCLimax

*Royal Rumble: Johanson talks Guild Wars 2 PvP*

http://www.vg247.com/2011/10/06/roya...ld-wars-2-pvp/


----------



## grishkathefool

I like the shirts.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I like the shirts.


I thought they were selling Dragon Age dlc at 1st


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax

*Exclusive Interview: Arenanet's Bobby Stein*

http://tap-repeatedly.com/2011/10/08...bobby-stein-2/


----------



## johnadams

don't recognize any of u fools from gw. sup tho? can't wait for gw2


----------



## Zackcy

Just started Gw, started as a necromancer, fun stuff. Any nooby tips/guides someone could link me too (that are good of course, I can google







)


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;15217763*
> I like the shirts.


I caught one they threw at the crowd at Gamescom, but unfortunately it's XL and I'm like medium or so.








Still cool though, I'm contemplating just putting it up on my wall.

Anyway, can't wait for GW2.. They better release it soon, the waiting is unbearable.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams;15231277*
> don't recognize any of u fools from gw.


And you are?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15259075*
> Just started Gw, started as a necromancer, fun stuff. Any nooby tips/guides someone could link me too (that are good of course, I can google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Necromancers are one of the worsts classes at low levels, but best at high levels. So you'll have a lot of trouble starting out, but don't get discouraged.

For builds, try www.gwpvx.com


----------



## nykeiscool

Any body know if they're making an appearance at NYC comiccon this upcoming week? Have 4 day pass and was hoping to try out the game finally, they went to all the other comic-cons i'll be hurt if they don't make it to this one with a playable build


----------



## FLCLimax

not sure.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.square-go.com/preview/gui...-hands-on-1886


----------



## Backfat

I think we can pretty much shut the window on a 2011 release. I remember back when the manifesto video came out, and after their first Gamescom, I would go on rants at idiots in youtube comments who thought the game would be out in 2010, early 2011. Even then I was saying there is no way the game is coming out before late 2011.

I'm still betting late April 2012. I forsee a cruel Arenanet April fools joke coming about pushing the release back 6 months or something lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Interview with Lore & Continuity Designer Jeff Grubb and French Community Manager StÃ©phane Lo Presti*

*http://bit.ly/gw2-interview *


----------



## Backfat

*Q: Is there going to be a dynamic weather system in Guild Wars 2? Will it have any influence on fights or will it somehow enhance interactions with the environment?

Stéphane Lo Presti: The weather in Guild Wars 2 will be dynamic and change, but it will not have any particular effect on gameplay or the environment.*

I could have sworn they've said before that certain events will be somewhat dependent on weather/time of day.

Maybe not.


----------



## bogey1337

I heard it somewhere too. I think its only going to be available events. Something that happens at day or just at night. Evening zombie event anyone?







j/k.


----------



## FLCLimax

well IDK what their parameters are, but there's already in DE that causes a zone-wide blizzard, and the ghastly weapon set looks different at day/night hours and changes from healing on hit to vampiric at night, so it actually does slightly more damage at night.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Planet of the Grawl*








http://www.arena.net/blog/planet-of-the-grawl

Quote:



Of all the races of Tyria, the apelike grawl are the most underappreciated and underestimated. A race of furry simian bipeds, the grawl can speak and use tools and weapons. They even have a fair approximation of clothing, but they lack most of the trappings of advanced society. They make their homes in caves on the edge of civilization and are considered a lesser race of raiders and bandits by the more developed cultures around them. While many grawl do resort to banditry, just as many seek nothing more than to be left alone.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


Necromancers are one of the worsts classes at low levels, but best at high levels. So you'll have a lot of trouble starting out, but don't get discouraged.

For builds, try www.gwpvx.com


I don't even understand the basics


----------



## 5nak3

I'm curious about something, maybe I've completely overlooked the point, but I have guild wars factions and played it for a while. However, as an MMO I was expecting a more social element, I got to about level 10 and realised I was simply playing on my own.

Never touched the game since then. The GW2 manifesto on the other hand does intrigue me, particularly the part about getting rid of the grind. Will the instanced out of town experience still be present though, or will the persistent world they talk about also play host to all the players in real time?


----------



## DraXxus1549

I believe the majority of the game will not be instanced. All player will exist in a persistent world. (different servers/regions I'm sure). The only instanced content will be dungeons and things like that, if I remember correctly.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I don't even understand the basics










Don't sweat PvX till you understand the basics, bro. Just enjoy the game. One of the nice things about the game is that you are able to learn the class as you gain skills. I sent yo a PM, so we don't hijack this thread.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5nak3*


I'm curious about something, maybe I've completely overlooked the point, but I have guild wars factions and played it for a while. However, as an MMO I was expecting a more social element, I got to about level 10 and realised I was simply playing on my own.


Yeah, pick up groups can be hard to get. But if you try you can usually find one, especially if you join a large guild.


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549;15312171*
> I believe the majority of the game will not be instanced. All player will exist in a persistent world. (different servers/regions I'm sure). The only instanced content will be dungeons and things like that, if I remember correctly.


Hmm, this sounds a bit more enjoyable. More like a traditional MMO I guess. Hopefully this is true, I'll give this series another go then


----------



## Zen00

I'm fine with almost anything, as long as they don't make paying real life mean equate to being better in game like every other "free" MMO I've been messing around with while waiting for GW2 to enter beta testing.


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00;15335614*
> I'm fine with almost anything, as long as they don't make paying real life mean equate to being better in game like every other "free" MMO I've been messing around with while waiting for GW2 to enter beta testing.


Yes that free to play model is a real pain. I understand the developers need to make money, and I understand that a cash shop is the best way of making the money. But in most cases while you can grind those games for better items, unless you buy items you'll never have the top end gear.

In fact, I don't have an aversion to paying for an MMO, spent a few months playing WoW and had no regrets for the money I spent. But I don't think I've seen one free MMO that actually does the cash shop properly.

Most all I've seen are simply based on the notion the more you spend the more you can progress.

Hopefully GW2 will prove to be a decent free to play MMO. I'm also looking at the Star Wars game with some interest, but the universe never appealed to me...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

GW1's cash shop is all vanity items, ANet has said GW2's will be the same.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


GW1's cash shop is all vanity items, ANet has said GW2's will be the same.


Yeah we know, but you never really know in the end how it will work, just have to see what it's like when it's officially released. (You know how many companies these days say one thing into their left hand, but their right hand hits the "Make them pay" button).


----------



## Backfat

Cmon Arenanet, give us some new news!! It's been almost 2 months since we've heard anything substantial released. Anything, something minor, just throw us a bone!


----------



## bogey1337




----------



## DayoftheGreek

I think there is some convention coming up soon, so we may or may not get new info.

I got really hyped for this game again because I watched a bunch of totalbiscuit's videos yesterday, 2 of which I had never seen before. Watching how excited he is getting over the game makes me get excited too. No ****. Even the low level tutorial areas when you only have one skill look fun as hell.


----------



## FLCLimax

Lore and Mechanics Interview with Eric Flannum








http://guildwars2.pl/about_lore_and_...exclusive,a545


----------



## Zen00

On MMORPG.com Guild Wars 2 is rated the most anticipated MMO right now, so yeah, people really have high expectations for this game.

If it's as good as the first Guild Wars, I will be pleasantly surprised and glad to give my money to Arena Net, plus buy lots of in-game stuff.


----------



## DotHacker666

Cant wait to play GW2, so i played GW1 and put it down lol. It wasn't the game play, just couldn't get past the graphics lol.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Come on the graphics aren't THAT bad.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotHacker666;15373651*
> Cant wait to play GW2, so i played GW1 and put it down lol. It wasn't the game play, just couldn't get past the graphics lol.


I don't think you can get much better for such a big mmo... I've once tried wow and didn't start playing it for real. Never was planning to do so, but their graphics look like a damn cartoon







, guild/group tags between '<...>', i mean, seriously?

I haven't played gw for 5-6 months because of the changes in titles + less populated servers. Of course it's good that they make a game noob friendly, but it already was before those changes imo...they kinda ruined it for people who achieved certain titles the old way. I hope they will never make such a mistake again ;o.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Flannum*
> Also, we spent a lot of time developing many different game types including capture the flag, attack/defend, regicide, and even a DOTA like version to name a few.


Now, to keep this quote in context, this was the list of gameplay styles they decided AGAINST in favor of conquest after testing. Personally, I'm a little sad we won't get to see a DOTA version. That could be awesome! I always loved MOBAs, but the controls just always felt a little off, just clunky enough that you can get stuck on weird edges or mobs. Adding the ability to jump and dodge around things would take the genre to whole new level IMO.

The only downside is that I think the pvp would be overwhelmingly moba games. No other gamestyles would get much of a fighting chance. Maybe we'll see something like this implemented in wvwvw.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DotHacker666*


Cant wait to play GW2, so i played GW1 and put it down lol. It wasn't the game play, just couldn't get past the graphics lol.


Guild Wars looks better than 90% of MMO's. better than many released after it even.


----------



## bogey1337

Thought this wasnt posted yet..

  
 You Tube  



 

Gotta give it to these guys.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotHacker666;15373651*
> Cant wait to play GW2, so i played GW1 and put it down lol. It wasn't the game play, just couldn't get past the graphics lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii;15379712*
> I don't think you can get much better for such a big mmo... *I've once tried wow and didn't start playing it for real. Never was planning to do so, but their graphics look like a damn cartoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , guild/group tags between '<...>', i mean, seriously?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;15384859*
> *Guild Wars looks better than 90% of MMO's*. better than many released after it even.


I agree 100%. In fact, in the beginning, it was the mature palette of colors and textures that kept my into GW. As DotHacker said, I too never could get into the pop/bubble gum/comic book color palette of WoW; even though I gave it multiple chances over several years.

The color and texture scheme of GW reminded me of something like a graphic novel, as opposed to a comic book. The difference between _The Dark Knight Returns_ and _Archie_.

Then of course there is the tags. Geeze, RIFT, LOTRO, WoW all have these ugly Tag Plates that float above the toons (I know that they can be changed). GW has the nice, neat toon name and Guild Tag discretely under the toon.

However, there seem to be millions of people that love the things I don't. That's human nature.

One of the coolest things that I like is when a Necro/Paragon uses a Command Skill and the Wings come out.... that's toast.


----------



## FLCLimax

*The Ten conditions of Guild Wars 2*

http://mesmer.me/2011/10/22/the-ten-...-guild-wars-2/


----------



## Fletcherea

Interesting read, although it don't pan out well for crazy mesmer builds, if they are even added in.


----------



## Zen00

Conditions! Conditions! Conditions! Of the Guild Wars! Conditions!

(Sung to the tune of Traditions, Fiddler on the Roof)


----------



## perfectblade

sorry if these questions have been answered, haven't read the whole thread.

i've played both guild wars and wow, but what appealed to me about wow was the potential for world pvp (which doesn't really exist anymore). that's why i'm kind of interested in rift.

will guild wars II have more world pvp and larger, less linear worlds (sounds like it does so far, on the second point)?

also, it says you can have 10 skill slots? what does that mean exactly? because i'd like more than 10 abilites if possible, and the potential to keybind other stuff like potions etc.

pvp is generally my favorite part of mmos and i'm bored of the unbalanced system of pvp in wow generally, but i'm not sure totally what's my best alternative yet.

also, i hope they add more elements to the magic metagame, and have a slower pace to pvp than wow, where everyone does too much damage and the magic abilites and counter abilities have been weakened or removed (like drain mana, silences etc). i want something that's strategic, not just purely about damage dealing as quickly as possible.

it's seems with the changes to conditions in gw2, combat might become simpler and less strategic but hard to say yet.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade;15408045*
> also, it says you can have 10 skill slots? what does that mean exactly? because i'd like more than 10 abilites if possible, and the potential to keybind other stuff like potions etc.


From the way I understand it, on the left bar 1-5 will be basic abilities dependent on what weapons you have equipped, ex. two warriors both dual wielding axes will have the same 1-5 skills(can swap weps on the fly, so these will change constantly). Where as 6-0 will be your class skills/talents etc, the side you can customize more. Hopefully, like in GW you will have to tweak dependent on the encounter, rather than 500 toolbars up for every skill you could possibly own.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade;15408045*
> sorry if these questions have been answered, haven't read the whole thread.
> 
> i've played both guild wars and wow, but what appealed to me about wow was the potential for world pvp (which doesn't really exist anymore). that's why i'm kind of interested in rift.
> 
> will guild wars II have more world pvp and larger, less linear worlds (sounds like it does so far, on the second point)?
> 
> also, it says you can have 10 skill slots? what does that mean exactly? because i'd like more than 10 abilites if possible, and the potential to keybind other stuff like potions etc.
> 
> pvp is generally my favorite part of mmos and i'm bored of the unbalanced system of pvp in wow generally, but i'm not sure totally what's my best alternative yet.
> 
> also, i hope they add more elements to the magic metagame, and have a slower pace to pvp than wow, where everyone does too much damage and the magic abilites and counter abilities have been weakened or removed (like drain mana, silences etc). i want something that's strategic, not just purely about damage dealing as quickly as possible.
> 
> it's seems with the changes to conditions in gw2, combat might become simpler and less strategic but hard to say yet.


GW2 has an interesting version of world pvp that isn't quite your standard world pvp. Every two week (or some decent length of time) your server gets matched up against two other servers to fight to the death. The fight will take place on an entirely different map than the regular world. There will be pve style objectives (destroy enemy supply lines, etc) and large scale pvp where you have to actually attack castles and capture points. This battle will be very long and ongoing. When the battle is over, you get matched up with two new servers to fight against. The regular PVE world will have no pvp at all.

The worlds look to be very nonlinear. In addition to the worlds being nonlinear, the new questing system is even more so. Basically every quest (dynamic events, so they are called) has multiple says to complete. Check out this video for some low level dynamic events:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?index=5&annotation_id=annotation_412785&src_vid=4ttfOuxB6Gc&list=PL2272A4EE84269E1F&feature=iv&v=TnVGEYGE8hs

GW2 doesn't have lots of skills like other MMO's, but the skills are far more useful. You only get access to 10 at a time, but you can quickly flip them out. For example, the warrior has 5 weapon based skills and 5 skills that you can just pick. You can also carry two weapon sets at a time and flip between them quickly. So those first five skills will change to a difference set of the 5 skills when you change sets. The elementalist has multiple elements and the first 5 skills on the bar are dependent on your current element, but you can flip between the elements quickly during battle. So really, the elementalist has like 20 skills, +5 more that you pick from a large pool of your favorites. The warrior has 10 skills at a time +5 that you pick, but there are far more weapons combos so that gives you more like 50 possibilities.

Don't expect things like wow or rift where you have 293209320 skills that are virtually useless. Fireball does 50 damage but firebolt does 52, so fireball just sits forever unused. I played rift for a while, it has absurd amounts of redundant skills.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26656


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26453

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26210

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26343

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26553

http://www.teamquitter.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26067


----------



## Backfat

I found this nifty little site that helps illustrate how the skills can be added to your bar for each profession/weapon: http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/?lang=en


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/wish-you-w...ntal-postcards


----------



## FLCLimax

*Guild Wars 2 Development Update by Jon Peters*
Quote:



Itâ€™s been a little while since weâ€™ve provided you with an update about the current state of Guild Wars 2, so today I thought Iâ€™d share some of the things weâ€™ve been working on these past few months. We are heads down, hard at work on the continued development of the game, and Iâ€™m happy to report that things are progressing very nicely on all fronts. From art and sound to filling out and polishing all of the content in the game, weâ€™re making great strides toward completing Guild Wars 2.
Read on for some details about what weâ€™ve been up to!



Quote:



*Tinkering with the Tool Belt*When we revealed the engineer earlier this year, we introduced the tool belt, a profession mechanic that fills the engineerâ€™s F1-F4 keys with skills that tie into some of the heal and utility skills in slots 6-9.
When we initially talked about the engineer, only some of the heal and utility skills had corresponding tool belt skills, but as we spent more time with this professionâ€"especially testing for the gamescom demoâ€"we started imagining a much cooler version of the engineerâ€™s tool belt, where every slotted heal/utility skill had a tool belt counterpart.
This improved tool belt system meant that we had to design twenty-three new skills. Since this is ArenaNet, that meant a bunch of meetings, some yelling, a whiteboard, and a lot of sticky notes. After all was said and done, we ended up with a matching tool belt skill for every heal and utility skillâ€"this was how the engineer was always supposed to play!
To give some examples, an engineer that equips slots 6-9 with Elixir H, Flamethrower, Slick Shoes, and Rocket Boots would now have the following skills in their tool belt:
*F1 - Throw Elixir H: A ground-targeted skill that throws Elixir H at the target area, randomly granting vigor, protection, or regeneration to allies in the area.
F2 - Incendiary Ammo: Your next three attacks cause burning.
F3 â€" Super Speed: A very short but powerful speed boost.
F4 â€" Rocket Kick: A kick that causes AoE fire damage.*







I personally love popping Incendiary Ammo, firing off a few rounds, swapping to my flamethrower, chasing the enemy with Super Speed, and finishing them off with a Rocket Kick.



Quote:



*A Rangerâ€™s Best Friend*Weâ€™ve had a lot of internal discussions about improving ranger pets for a while. The difficult question wasnâ€™t what was wrong with ranger pets, it was how to fix them. Well, that answer is finally here.
*Slotting and Swapping Pets*
Rangers now have a total of two terrestrial and two aquatic pet slots. Amphibious pets are able to occupy either terrestrial or aquatic slots. Rangers can now use F4 to swap between the two valid pet slots during combat. This mechanic works even when your current active pet is defeated, allowing a ranger to quickly adapt when a pet is downed or when a situation arises that calls for a new pet. Swapping pets has a cooldown associated with it, and this cooldown is longer if the active pet was downed when the swap took place. A downed pet that was swapped out will be at full health when he is swapped back in. Weâ€™ve done a lot of work to make each ranger pet more unique and fill a particular role, which fits perfectly with the fluid, adaptable nature of combat in Guild Wars 2.
*Pet Controls*
Pets now have two stances: active and passive. In the active stance, if your pet is doing nothing and you engage in combat, your pet will attack your opponent. In the passive stance, your pet will follow you and not to attack unless explicitly ordered to do so. Youâ€™ll be able to toggle between these stances by pressing F3.
Ranger pets can be ordered to attack a specific enemy by selecting a target and hitting F1. This action will temporarily overwrite your petâ€™s current behavior, giving you more direct control over your petâ€™s actions in complicated combat situations.







*Species and Families*
Pets no longer evolve. Instead, they are set to the level of the ranger, and their stats and abilities are determined by their species. Each pet belongs to a species and each species belongs to a family. For example, a snow leopard is a species belonging to the feline family of pets. Charming a species unlocks that species for you, allowing you to equip that species into any pet slot whenever you are out of combat. In Guild Wars 2, a single ranger can collect and use every type of pet in the game without having to worry about stables or leveling the pets from scratch.
Each family has three basic skills that define that family. For example, bears are hard to kill, drakes do AoE damage, devourers use ranged attacks, etc. These skills are automatically used by the pet. Each species within a family has a unique skill. For example, polar bears have an icy roar that freezes enemies, while brown bears have a roar that removes conditions. This family skill has a cooldown and is activated by the ranger by hitting F2.


*continued in next post...*


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



*Cross Profession Combos*
In the past, weâ€™ve talked about one of the more explicit ways in which Guild Wars 2 characters can interact: cross-profession combos. This system has been in development for some time. We knew it had a lot of potential, but we also knew we couldnâ€™t flesh it out until more of the game was developed. Now that seven of our eight professions have been revealed (and the last one is undergoing testing), we have started to flesh out this system and create the building blocks that make it work. Cross-profession combo is the term we use, but these combos can also be created by two of the same profession and, in many cases, by a single character.
A cross-profession combo has two important elements; the initiator and the finisher. Think of it like a set and spike in volleyball. One action sets up the combo, and another finishes it.*Initiators*
All combos are initiated by creating an area in the world that changes some skills performed within it. We call these areas â€œfieldsâ€ and they come in various flavors. They range from elemental effectsâ€"such as fire, ice, and lightningâ€"to other effects like poison, light, dark, and smoke. All fields persist in the world for a time and can be taken advantage of by any number of finishers.
*Finishers*
All combos are completed using finishers. There are categories of finishers, and when a finisher category interacts with a field type it creates a combination. All finishers are actions of some kind, including firing projectiles, leaping, and blasting an area. Every finisher can only be modified once, to avoid confusion and stacking. (Stacking was in at one time and was incredibly overpowered.)
*Combos*
So what happens when a finisher meets an initiator? Here are some examples to get you excited. Use Ricochet through a Firewall to get a bouncing axe that has a chance to burn the targets it hits. Leaping Death Blossom through a Symbol of Faith will remove conditions from allies near your target. Stomp inside a Smoke Screen to cloak nearby allies. This is just a small sampling of what you can do with combos, and we leave it to you to find them all and combo to your heartâ€™s delight.
*Combo UI*
When two players create a combo, we create a floating notification for each player that shows that they did a combo and which skills were involved. Skills also display their field type or finisher type in their description, to help players experiment.
Guild Wars 2 combat is all about dynamic teamwork. We want to make sure that players are working together, and cross-profession combos are another way we encourage this. Almost every weapon has some sort of initiator or finisher which leaves two players ample opportunities to find and capitalize on combos, regardless of profession or other skill choices. All that is left now is for you to find and master them.










looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Zen00

Sounds fun, I really like the idea of giving perks to team gameplay like this.


----------



## pjBSOD

Canceled my subscription again for World of Warcraft for the third time, been playing on and off with friends since 2007, it's just not fun to me anymore. GW2 will be my last ditch effort for MMOs.


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, I am liking the Pet stuff AND the ability to do multi-player combos!


----------



## SoapDaManz

I really wish they would release the last profession :/. The wait is killing me lol.


----------



## Duplicated

Hopefully my rig can run this (/sarcasm). It'll be the last one in my game collection for my sig rig until I upgrade it in 3-4 years from now.


----------



## FLCLimax

*G Star 2011 demo info and videos:*
Quote: 
  The G-Star demo does indeed feature some new things. Some things are for this demo only, for example the armor you see is high level armor which will indeed appear as an option in the western version of the game but for the korean demo we start out players wearing it. We'll explain things in a series of blog posts this week so sit tight, more info is on the way.  
 Quote: 
  Hey everyone, I'm seeing a bit of confusion about the G-Star demo. Given that this demo is being presented in Asia and that we are further along in development, we have been able to add in options that make the game look more visually appealing and we have also tweaked it so that the people attending G-Star will find it approachable.

The faces and armors are not region-specific. A few faces that would be more appealing to Asian gamers were added to the G-Star demo. Everyone has access to those faces. We put in some flashier armor for the G-Star demo, but that armor is available as high-level armor to everyone.

Again: the reason you see faces that would be more appealing to Asian markets in the G-Star demo, but not the more Western faces is because this is a demo for a convention in Asia. It doesn't mean that we have [removed] more Western-looking faces from the game, but rather we are tailoring the demo experience to the region. It's good marketing.

There will be a video later this week that will show you just how flexible the character creator is in terms of making faces that are appealing to your preferences--whether it is more youthful features or whether you want your character to be more battle-weary/rugged. So don't stress out about it.  
Several Videos from G Star(CLICK)
  
 You Tube


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

*Eric Flannum on the Guild Wars 2 G Star Demo(CLICK)*


----------



## CerealKillah

Man, I wish they would hurry up and release this game!


----------



## cokezone

I really liked aion

this looks better


----------



## bogey1337

Thanks Climax. You never fail in keeping us posted.








The animations and the facial gestures looks better than ever. I hope they keep their word about a beta before the year ends.








I like the asian gear on the female characters.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Tirzah Bauer PVP Interview*
http://guildwars2pvp.com/2011/11/team-arenanet-interview-part-4-tirzah-bauer/


----------



## FLCLimax

*Chuck Jackman on Updated Cinematic Conversations(CLICK)*








Quote:


> Hello, my name is Chuck Jackman. I direct the motion capture and animation of the cinematic conversations in Guild Wars 2, and I am here to give you a little insight into the process. What exactly is a cinematic conversation? I'm glad you asked. If you've played the Guild Wars 2 demo, you've seen the brief cutscenes that take place between the story NPCs and your player character. These are cinematic conversations.
> 
> Until now, you have only seen our placeholder versions of the conversations. This is because, here at ArenaNet, we have a very iterative development process, which allows us to layer in content at various levels of completion. This lets us see how everything is jibing and then tweak and refine as we go. We took advantage of this approach with the cinematic conversations so that our writers and designers could still get a feel for the pacing of the story and events while we worked on identifying what we wanted to get across visually. This also allowed us to refine the tools and process.
> 
> When we started production of Guild Wars 2, we knew we wanted to do more with the story through cutscenes than we had in the original Guild Wars. It was decided early on that we would have three tiers of cinematics in the game. Tier 1, or "Full Cinematics," would be the high-action, Ascalon-destroying, dragon-smashing moments of the story. These would be handled in our proprietary tool, called Cameo, and done by the same amazingly talented team that handles the beautiful trailers you've seen. These use a marriage of 2-D and 3-D art and animation.
> 
> Then we have tier 2. These are the nuts-and-bolts story moments, all the twists and turns, and the proverbial meat of your character's personal tale. These are not pre-rendered and take place when the story needs more than in-game action to progress. These are the cinematic conversations.
> 
> Scenes occur in the game as text spoken by NPCs and are usually more for giving direction and information than they are about story content.The third and final tier we refer to as "scenes."











**** just got real.


----------



## bogey1337

Top Notch. Very impressive. I think its safe to say that its better than some single player game convo cut scenes.


----------



## FLCLimax

*LVL 15 Shadow Behemoth with new mechanics*





*LVL 45 The Shatterer with new mechanics*





*LVL 65 Tequati the Sunless*





*Elementalist underwater gameplay*


----------



## Zen00

Still wonder how elementalists cast fire spells underwater.


----------



## FLCLimax

underwater fire magic skills are actually either lava or steam.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

human thief 1




human thief 2




human thief 3


----------



## p33k

I was just at Gstar this past weekend but I could not be bothered waiting in line for an hour or so just to try it out... it looks great though!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## bogey1337

I cant take it anymore!







Im hoping for an announcement this december.







its pretty much ok if i cant play it. I just wanna see more content.







On the other hand, dagger wielding elementalist looks fun.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/jim-boer-on-the-evolution-of-cinematic-conversations


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> skinny and slight or big and muscular


I guess that means I still don't get to play a fat monk


----------



## FLCLimax

bump.


----------



## bogey1337

Double Bump!









No new news news? :-S. Climax, what do you think about the possibility of a GW2 beta going head on with SWTOR? Feasible?







Played the SWTOR beta, not impressed much TBH. I like it but i dont think i would buy it and subscribe to it come launch day.


----------



## FLCLimax

i was a tester since april....nothing needs to go head to head with SWTOR. anyway, Anet will probably wait till dec. 31 to make the announcement knowing them, lol. or maybe someone will leak it and regina will throw a fit, that's usually how their reveals go.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i was a tester since april....nothing needs to go head to head with SWTOR. anyway, Anet will probably wait till dec. 31 to make the announcement knowing them, lol. or maybe someone will leak it and regina will throw a fit, that's usually how their reveals go.


Wish I could be a early access tester too.









Anyways, thought I'd bump this as it seems too quiet.

Seriously, no news on the game since Nov. 22, that's almost 3 weeks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Seriously, no news on the game since Nov. 22, that's almost 3 weeks!


Maybe that's a good thing? Might mean that we will get either a shower of new stuff to peruse or, crosses fingers, a Date?


----------



## FLCLimax

bump.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## AbduktedTemplar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-wPHRE-z54&feature=colike

working link atm


----------



## Modus

another source

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-wPHRE-z54


----------



## grishkathefool

All I can say is HOLY @!#$# THE MESMER FINALLY GOT SOME LOVE!!!!!


----------



## DraXxus1549

Mesmer is looking pretty sweet, really wish they would release this already.


----------



## TurboPanda

**** i cannot wait to get my mesmer in some pvp action people are going to despise me when i get my kd mesmer mwahaha:thumb:


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/professions/mesmer/


----------



## StormX2

Hoping that its NOTHING like first Guild Wars, was fun for about 30 min

I will look into this game after they bundle all sorts of expansions together for a low price, hate getting sucked into a game that will release Expansions every year or more


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hoping that its NOTHING like first Guild Wars, was fun for about 30 min
> 
> I will look into this game after they bundle all sorts of expansions together for a low price, hate getting sucked into a game that will release Expansions every year or more


Funny how opposite two people can be. I am afraid that this will be TOO different from the original. haha

I still don't understand why the Mesmers wear lingerie...


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Funny how opposite two people can be. I am afraid that this will be TOO different from the original. haha
> I still don't understand why the Mesmers wear lingerie...


I'm in the same boat. I LOVED the first Guild Wars, one of the best games I have ever played maybe the best. I am still a little unsure about some of the changes they have made but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## mrsmiles

a couple days late in seeing the new mesmer reveal, i have to say its going to be tough sticking to just one character, game keeps looking better, now it seems like we are just waiting for beta and a release date, looking forward to playing this game.


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah, I am already sad that I can't play a N/Me anymore! That would flat rock!


----------



## FLCLimax

*Guild Wars 2 Year End Development Update(CLICK)*

some details on achievements and Thief changes.


----------



## I_AM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hoping that its NOTHING like first Guild Wars, was fun for about 30 min
> I will look into this game after they bundle all sorts of expansions together for a low price, hate getting sucked into a game that will release Expansions every year or more


So you rather play a game that has a monthly sub and still releases Expansions every other year?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hoping that its NOTHING like first Guild Wars, was fun for about 30 min
> I will look into this game after they bundle all sorts of expansions together for a low price, hate getting sucked into a game that will release Expansions every year or more


I have to agree, i have played the first Guild Wars and i have to agree, very disappointing and very boring game play. The way Guild Wars was made seems WAY too obsessed with PvP content and seemed to have NO PvE end game content and that seems to go through to Guild Wars 2 as well hearing theres no End game raids or anything is a massive disappointment and they seem to think these dynamic events and the PvP will be enough - i disagree PvP for me is an after thought, something i do when im bored.

I like the sound of it having no Monthly cost, but if it goes with the same idea as Guild Wars 1 with them seeing PvP far more important then end game PvE kinda seems lazy. These dynamic events are cool but NO way will they be good replacements for end game raids - Just like how rift has Rift events (kinda similar, minus after event quests and such) but that also has raids - so why isnt Guild Wars 2?

The news that they will be doing competitions for PvP like they had for Guild Wars 1 seems to show that they see PvP as the "end game" content for Guild Wars 2 is VERY disappointing.

I am glad to see the VERY boring gameplay from Guild Wars 1 hasnt made it into Guild Wars 2 - why couldnt you jump in GW? that really annoyed me, accidently pressing space button and running towards selected target was annoying. The whole Instanced way the game was made was SO horrible, hardly seeing anyone in the world was just so stupid - only seeing people in towns/cities took away from the whole idea of MMOs in my opinion


----------



## Jue

It's about time a decent PVP mmo came out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grishkathefool

Guild Wars has a TON of End Game content.

Also, GW is named GUILD Wars because it was designed to be centered on the PvP content.

You are worried that it's not going to be enough like WoW and I am worried that it IS going to be catering to the WoW heads.


----------



## volim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Guild Wars has a TON of End Game content.
> Also, GW is named GUILD Wars because it was designed to be centered on the PvP content.
> You are worried that it's not going to be enough like WoW and I am worried that it IS going to be catering to the WoW heads.


This.

With dynamic events, massive amounts of world bosses that scale when people join and instanced raids for gear, endgame is still there. Of course, it isn't your conventional "endgame" farming like in WoW and its clones where you spam one raid for seven months straight and fight everybody else in the party for that one piece of gear.

The PvP in GW looks great, it really is PvP focused in some aspects (Keeping them away from PvE in terms of gear, letting you level in PvP and of course the WvWvW PvP.

I am not trying to be mean, really I am not, but some WoW clunkheads really need to embrace change and differences, sure some won't and will swarm back to their beloved WoW content and wait the next raid while they farm one until the next expansion comes out. Some others though, they may embrace change and see that GW2 is different and is still a great game.

Also in GW2 Skill has A LOT bigger role, it depends on placements, keeping your health up and not just wanting a healer to spam you, etc.


----------



## Mr. 13

Is GW2 gonna have better than Aion?


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Is GW2 gonna have better than Aion?


better what?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Is GW2 gonna have better than Aion?


Oh God, I hope so. Aion was such a huge let down. My fear is that GW2 is trying to appeal to the AION/WoW/LotRO/RIFT crowd and straying too far away from what made GW my favorite game of all time.

We all know that WoW and GW were so different in form an function that they covered the gamut of gamers quite completely. It would be a shame for one or the other to become too much like the other... one way or another a group of consumers won't be pleased.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Catering too much too PvP (Like the first) will drastically reduce the numbers of people willing to buy and play it. There MUST be options for both PvP players as well as well PvE players. WoW is a perfect example of that - Maybe a bit towards the PVE side but it still has plenty of content for both types of players.

"With dynamic events, massive amounts of world bosses that scale when people join and instanced raids for gear, endgame is still there."

Is that really enough? I mean sure the challenge will be there each time, but Challenging doesnt equal fun and i fear it could get far to repetitive, just like the events in rift, though i do accept that the GW2 idea of the after effects of a event is far superior with having quests/missions/objectives based around what happens after you win/lose the event which is a great idea. These "Instanced Raids" from everything that i have read, there wont be any raids so what are you talking about???

Sure some people will love it, but will the more casual wow/rift/ect kind of players enjoy it? and dont say that casuals wont mind because they didnt raid or anything, Raiding IS alot of fun and how you go about that is what defines it - you could go the hardcore route and raid 7 days a week or be more casual and only raid a few days a week. For me raiding WASN'T about the gear, it was always about getting together and defeating really hard bosses and such you might have that in a sense with these event bosses but it wont feel the same when you are doing it with a bunch of random people.

Now dont get me wrong, the WvWvW looks insane BUT not everyone enjoys PvP and for a game to what i have seen be so obsessed with it could damage it in the long term, all these competitions for PvPers just makes it seem like they dont care about people that enjoy PvE content more and would rather give there money away to PvPer's then actually spend it on improving PvE content.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> better what?


oh, I meant graphics, I'm so sorry


----------



## grishkathefool

Armageddon, my point is that Guild Wars was not a WoW clone and that is why it sold the majority of it's 6.5 million copies. There are millions of people that don't play WoW for one reason or another.

For me, any game that I have tried and quit, I usually quit because of some characteristic that I also found present in WoW. Did I give them a fiar shot, yes, I would say so. I payed WoW for subscriptions three separate times, each for a period of 3 months, hoping that I would find something I liked. I pre-ordered and played Aion. I beta tested, pre-ordered and played RIFT, buying 9 months of time in the hopes that I would learn to love it like I loved GW. LotRo... OMG I am soooo freaking mad about it I can't even explain.

*The 3 BIG REASONS:*

Kill Quests
Go kill 10 level 1 Wolves
Go kill 30 level 10 Wolves
Go kill 40 level 20 Wolves
etc....
You should never be rewarded for mindless quests more than your are for following the story line. EVER. First and foremost, these games are Fantasy or Science Fiction STORIES.

Crafting grind
Guild Wars system was the best period. I need new armor or weapons, I collect or buy the mats then go to the Crafting NPC and buy it. I can modify it to some extent with runes
inignias, upgrades, and dyes.

Method of travel
Really? Really? I have to run everywhere I want to go, or spend money to watch a bird or horse carry me there?
Then, after I have ground my way to the halfway point of my character's progression, you'll let me buy a mount, if I can afford it; but I *STILL* have to wait for the critter to run across the world?
Once again, GW wins with map travel.
I understand that if you charge a monthly subscription fee, it is in your best interest to make the game a grindfest. The longer the player has to spend on your servers, the more months you will earn money. But GW didn't have and GW2 will not have a monthly fee - so why change their methods?

I have a feeling that Armageddon is going to like GW2 whereas I am going to be upset....

PLEASE ANET, PLEASE DON'T CONFORM! I have been waiting for GW2 since before the Factions release, when you teased us with the ability to play different races and talked about giving us a z-axis.


----------



## FLCLimax

meh. it's possible to be different from Guild Wars and still be different from WoW.

nothing more can be done to give anyone a better picture of the game than what i have already done.


----------



## iradiation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Armageddon, my point is that Guild Wars was not a WoW clone and that is why it sold the majority of it's 6.5 million copies. There are millions of people that don't play WoW for one reason or another.
> For me, any game that I have tried and quit, I usually quit because of some characteristic that I also found present in WoW. Did I give them a fiar shot, yes, I would say so. I payed WoW for subscriptions three separate times, each for a period of 3 months, hoping that I would find something I liked. I pre-ordered and played Aion. I beta tested, pre-ordered and played RIFT, buying 9 months of time in the hopes that I would learn to love it like I loved GW. LotRo... OMG I am soooo freaking mad about it I can't even explain.
> *The 3 BIG REASONS:*
> 
> Kill Quests
> Go kill 10 level 1 Wolves
> Go kill 30 level 10 Wolves
> Go kill 40 level 20 Wolves
> etc....
> You should never be rewarded for mindless quests more than your are for following the story line. EVER. First and foremost, these games are Fantasy or Science Fiction STORIES.
> 
> Crafting grind
> Guild Wars system was the best period. I need new armor or weapons, I collect or buy the mats then go to the Crafting NPC and buy it. I can modify it to some extent with runes
> inignias, upgrades, and dyes.
> Method of travel
> Really? Really? I have to run everywhere I want to go, or spend money to watch a bird or horse carry me there?
> Then, after I have ground my way to the halfway point of my character's progression, you'll let me buy a mount, if I can afford it; but I *STILL* have to wait for the critter to run across the world?
> Once again, GW wins with map travel.
> I understand that if you charge a monthly subscription fee, it is in your best interest to make the game a grindfest. The longer the player has to spend on your servers, the more months you will earn money. But GW didn't have and GW2 will not have a monthly fee - so why change their methods?
> I have a feeling that Armageddon is going to like GW2 whereas I am going to be upset....
> PLEASE ANET, PLEASE DON'T CONFORM! *I have been waiting for GW2 since before the Factions release, when you teased us with the ability to play different races and talked about giving us a z-axis*.


Couldn't state it better


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Armageddon, my point is that Guild Wars was not a WoW clone and that is why it sold the majority of it's 6.5 million copies. There are millions of people that don't play WoW for one reason or another.
> For me, any game that I have tried and quit, I usually quit because of some characteristic that I also found present in WoW. Did I give them a fiar shot, yes, I would say so. I payed WoW for subscriptions three separate times, each for a period of 3 months, hoping that I would find something I liked. I pre-ordered and played Aion. I beta tested, pre-ordered and played RIFT, buying 9 months of time in the hopes that I would learn to love it like I loved GW. LotRo... OMG I am soooo freaking mad about it I can't even explain.
> 
> Did i say it HAD to be a wow clone? there are plenty of ways of improving on GW and still be different to Wow. I understand the need for it be something different BUT does it have to go to such a reverse that it seems they care about the PvE side of the game anywhere near as much as they do for the PvP side - Not everyone that plays MMO games loves PvP some (like me) do it only when bored or something
> 
> And the way they have gone on about it with the news about the PvP competitions and such seem to indicate that they will concentrate more for PvP then they will PvE, i understand that they want to be different, but to have what seems such a lack of End Game content i think WILL harm the game. In this sense i can see why it isnt a Pay Monthly game, as i would be unsure how many people would stick around for along time with such content structure
> 
> Of course i can see how good the WvWvW could be - but does that mean i would want to do that and no PvE content? No - i enjoy PvE content and as such i enjoy Raids, Dungeons and such. Though the Dynamic Events could be good even with the adjusted difficulty level i would be unsure of exactly how long that can keep people going - difficulty doesnt equal happiness
> 
> *The 3 BIG REASONS:*
> 
> Kill Quests
> Go kill 10 level 1 Wolves
> Go kill 30 level 10 Wolves
> Go kill 40 level 20 Wolves
> etc....
> You should never be rewarded for mindless quests more than your are for following the story line. EVER. First and foremost, these games are Fantasy or Science Fiction STORIES.
> 
> Crafting grind
> Guild Wars system was the best period. I need new armor or weapons, I collect or buy the mats then go to the Crafting NPC and buy it. I can modify it to some extent with runes
> inignias, upgrades, and dyes.
> Method of travel
> Really? Really? I have to run everywhere I want to go, or spend money to watch a bird or horse carry me there?
> Then, after I have ground my way to the halfway point of my character's progression, you'll let me buy a mount, if I can afford it; but I *STILL* have to wait for the critter to run across the world?
> Once again, GW wins with map travel.
> No game is going to be able to fully revolutionize the questing in MMO games and you will always have the same kind of quest objectives, there isnt alot you can do about that really. Granted the crafting system in Guild Wars is good BUT there really isnt any feeling of reward like you would get doing it in GW rather then having to work to level a profession up and then create a weapon/armor item that you would get in games like wow or rift
> 
> I disagree with the map travel, not everyone likes to get straight to the location and do Quest X. Some (me included) like to travel about a bit - go for a random ride and i think Rift has a better system for it. You get rewarded for exploration with item caches and puzzles that drop good useless items as well as titles and other things. I Agree the Wow way was kinda boring, if i wanted to instant travel somewhere i could but if wanted to go for a random travel i could as well (using a mount) it would get a bit TOO boring having to run everywhere and same goes if you could instant travel everywhere and being able to go everywhere without even having found the place sucks (this part s guess work based on demos - it could be wrong)
> 
> I understand that if you charge a monthly subscription fee, it is in your best interest to make the game a grindfest. The longer the player has to spend on your servers, the more months you will earn money. But GW didn't have and GW2 will not have a monthly fee - so why change their methods?
> I have a feeling that Armageddon is going to like GW2 whereas I am going to be upset....
> PLEASE ANET, PLEASE DON'T CONFORM! I have been waiting for GW2 since before the Factions release, when you teased us with the ability to play different races and talked about giving us a z-axis.
> 
> As i said, i can see why this isn't a Pay Monthly title, sure it will keep PvPers going but how long would people that only PvE keep going and keep paying? That i think is the reason the game isn't getting a pay monthly fee a PvP community only wouldnt be enough and so they are countering the fact there is very little PvE end game content with the fact that you dont have any Monthly fees
> 
> Again, they CAN add more end game content WITHOUT fully going the whole WoW route, its just too me at least they are concentrating TOO much on the PvP side of the game and not adding any real end game content, i wouldnt call the Dynamic Events as End Game content as much as a lvl 80 raid would be seeing as you could do these events with lower level characters, just like i did with the events on Rift. it wouldnt take THAT much for them to add some level 80 content. I understand the dungeons are the same as the events that change via your level again not really that good if its the same content over and over
> 
> And Yes, i know thats what raids are but doing Raids over and over with 9-24 other people far exceeds doing the same content (dungeons) over and over with 4 other people. How many different Dynamic Events will be in the game? i mean if its like 5-10 that just isnt enough, it would have to be quite alot more if its going to be replacing Raid content


Replies Under lined


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> meh. it's possible to be different from Guild Wars and still be different from WoW.
> *
> nothing more can be done to give anyone a better picture of the game than what i have already done*.


Climax, you are doing an outstanding job, man. Thank you very much for your effort!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> I disagree with the map travel, not everyone likes to get straight to the location and do Quest X. Some (me included) like to travel about a bit - go for a random ride and i think Rift has a better system for it. You get rewarded for exploration with item caches and puzzles that drop good useless items as well as titles and other things. I Agree the Wow way was kinda boring, if i wanted to instant travel somewhere i could but if wanted to go for a random travel i could as well (using a mount) it would get a bit TOO boring having to run everywhere and same goes if you could instant travel everywhere and being able to go everywhere without even having found the place sucks (this part s guess work based on demos - it could be wrong)


That's cool. I understand what your saying, heck, my primary toon in GW has the Legendary Cartographer title because I explored every inch of all the continents.


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Replies Under lined


For me, endgame should be content of increased difficulty. The harder, the better. The devs, when talking about endgame, mention the hard modes of each dungeon, with 3 quite different pathways that will lead you down content you haven't seen in the same dungeon. 8 dungeons I think at launch, so 24 pathways in total; assuming the pathways are significantly difficult ( I feel there's a decent chance they will be) and significantly different (by the sounds of it they are) then there's that. In addition to this, the devs talk about a continent named Orr, which is apparently the endgame continent/region w/e with significantly difficult dynamic events. There's 1600 dynamic event chains in the game btw - all different areas, effects, content, enemies and difficulty.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Replies Under lined


Just 3 little questions...How long did you play gw, when did you play gw and how far did you manage to get yourself through the story lines.

I've been playing GW1 since the start, played more than I should have in the first 3 years and now I ended up barrely playing it (goes for every game







).
I must say it has never bored me much, maybe a bit sometimes, but those moments can't hold it against the fun moments







.
I've tested WoW and my first thought was 'wow, lots of players, I like that', second thought was ' is this a freakin cartoon?', the graphics made it look ridiculous imho...

But anyways, I wonder why you keep hammering on the fact that GW is based on PvP. I don't think you've played it at the right time, because seriously, I haven't done much PvP at all, just during events actually, which would give double bonuses towards titles and possibly money (easy teams in Heroes' Ascent hhaha







). But that's about it, some PvP missions for fun (Fort Aspenwood/Jade Quarry) or when I needed zaishen keys. But that's really it. I've spent so much more time on PvE, that I don't see your point of the PvE side of the game lacking content .
Or you didn't play for long/at the right time, or you didn't get far enough through the game (don't tell me you based your opinion on the starter islands, please).

Why I'm saying 'not the right time' is pretty much because of the fact that the game lost a lot of high-end players that got bored of doing stuff that should be done in 2-3 years in total (not-no-life) instead of a couple of moments playing every single second they can breath (no-life). Of course this didn't help other players in PvE much, since teaming up isn't much of a possibility anymore...pitty enough. Don't judge GW on how it looks like these days, it's known way better times than these.

Also, I have to admit one thing (you didn't talk about it though) myself: the changes the dev team made during the game to titles etc, was pretty much the worst thing you could do during a game if you ask me (except for the alcohol title, that one was kinda crazy). They took out a whole lot of balanced content, fuzzled with it, made it easier for the guys not having the time to do the hard stuff and put it all back in there just like that, which made it all too easy... Ooooh yes I miss the old teams, just farming trolls together hahah. But still, Guild Wars used to have a great balance between PvP and PvE, but in my opinion, they should've never touched any of the long-term titles, both the PvP and PvE kind of titles







. Too many players left because of it, the game became much less attractive to play for me.

I'm not sure if I should get GW2, I wouldn't tolerate anything like those changes again.. and just quit right away. The game was great though! teaming up with my cousins, getting money, progress, armor,... Love it


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64*
> 
> For me, endgame should be content of increased difficulty. The harder, the better. The devs, when talking about endgame, mention the hard modes of each dungeon, with 3 quite different pathways that will lead you down content you haven't seen in the same dungeon. 8 dungeons I think at launch, so 24 pathways in total; assuming the pathways are significantly difficult ( I feel there's a decent chance they will be) and significantly different (by the sounds of it they are) then there's that. In addition to this, the devs talk about a continent named Orr, which is apparently the endgame continent/region w/e with significantly difficult dynamic events. There's 1600 dynamic event chains in the game btw - all different areas, effects, content, enemies and difficulty.


Same here - Harder the better. Thats what gets increasingly annoying with wow the constant nurfs to the raid makes it crappy and boring. By hard mode, how exactly is it? i mean take the Cata Heroics at first they are GREAT because they were so hard and required tactics within a month they had become boring, tacticless and very easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Just 3 little questions...How long did you play gw, when did you play gw and how far did you manage to get yourself through the story lines.
> I've been playing GW1 since the start, played more than I should have in the first 3 years and now I ended up barrely playing it (goes for every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I must say it has never bored me much, maybe a bit sometimes, but those moments can't hold it against the fun moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've tested WoW and my first thought was 'wow, lots of players, I like that', second thought was ' is this a freakin cartoon?', the graphics made it look ridiculous imho...
> But anyways, I wonder why you keep hammering on the fact that GW is based on PvP. I don't think you've played it at the right time, because seriously, I haven't done much PvP at all, just during events actually, which would give double bonuses towards titles and possibly money (easy teams in Heroes' Ascent hhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But that's about it, some PvP missions for fun (Fort Aspenwood/Jade Quarry) or when I needed zaishen keys. But that's really it. I've spent so much more time on PvE, that I don't see your point of the PvE side of the game lacking content .
> 
> Or you didn't play for long/at the right time, or you didn't get far enough through the game (don't tell me you based your opinion on the starter islands, please).
> Why I'm saying 'not the right time' is pretty much because of the fact that the game lost a lot of high-end players that got bored of doing stuff that should be done in 2-3 years in total (not-no-life) instead of a couple of moments playing every single second they can breath (no-life). Of course this didn't help other players in PvE much, since teaming up isn't much of a possibility anymore...pitty enough. Don't judge GW on how it looks like these days, it's known way better times than these.
> Also, I have to admit one thing (you didn't talk about it though) myself: the changes the dev team made during the game to titles etc, was pretty much the worst thing you could do during a game if you ask me (except for the alcohol title, that one was kinda crazy). They took out a whole lot of balanced content, fuzzled with it, made it easier for the guys not having the time to do the hard stuff and put it all back in there just like that, which made it all too easy... Ooooh yes I miss the old teams, just farming trolls together hahah. But still, Guild Wars used to have a great balance between PvP and PvE, but in my opinion, they should've never touched any of the long-term titles, both the PvP and PvE kind of titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too many players left because of it, the game became much less attractive to play for me.
> I'm not sure if I should get GW2, I wouldn't tolerate anything like those changes again.. and just quit right away. The game was great though! teaming up with my cousins, getting money, progress, armor,... Love it


Maybe it was because i didnt play it at the right time, i did like the story, but the quests were kinda boring hating only seeing people in towns/cities. Of course GW2 will be different, starting off when its new and the fact they removed them stupid instanced sections alone makes it sound good. I guess only time will tell exactly how well its going to be going by speculation and previous games - though seeing the combat and the story gives me hope as the combat and story both look fun.

It was the content and gameplay of Wow that i enjoyed, graphics is a side bonus as long as the content, gameplay and enjoyment is there i am happy


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Same here - Harder the better. Thats what gets increasingly annoying with wow the constant nurfs to the raid makes it crappy and boring. By hard mode, how exactly is it? i mean take the Cata Heroics at first they are GREAT because they were so hard and required tactics within a month they had become boring, tacticless and very easy.
> Maybe it was because i didnt play it at the right time, i did like the story, but the quests were kinda boring hating only seeing people in towns/cities. Of course GW2 will be different, starting off when its new and the fact they removed them stupid instanced sections alone makes it sound good. I guess only time will tell exactly how well its going to be going by speculation and previous games - though seeing the combat and the story gives me hope as the combat and story both look fun.
> It was the content and gameplay of Wow that i enjoyed, graphics is a side bonus as long as the content, gameplay and enjoyment is there i am happy


You've got a point there. WoW's gameplay isn't bad at all, it's fun actually. But then the question of monthly payment kicked in...ciao WoW... time = money, and you spend both time and money on WoW, so yeah, money² ;p. I don't like the idea of keeping players online just because they've payed for it...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> You've got a point there. WoW's gameplay isn't bad at all, it's fun actually. But then the question of monthly payment kicked in...ciao WoW... time = money, and you spend both time and money on WoW, so yeah, money² ;p. I don't like the idea of keeping players online just because they've payed for it...


Yeah i agree, Monthly payments can be a pain. Its good that if you go for a bigger subscription then its cheaper. WoW has some GREAT gameplay and ideas, and its shown by just much of a success it is. But that same success has been damaging to it - The lack of really adding anything new, re-hashing old content and adding combat gameplay that doesnt require anything.

WoW has some great advantages of it - Loads of content, fun (at first) dungeons, raids and PvP (can be kinda unbalanced) and its got loads of players (some can be ****s) and has decent graphics for how old it is. But the combat can get very boring with lack of any tactics other then Kill Target and heal those that are dying. The graphics are kind of a down point as well for me with a good computer should have better options.

How ever the longer the game has gone on the worse it has gotten to be partly expected i guess but the Expansions have gotten worse and worse completely changing talent system every 5 seconds doesnt help, re-hashing content in new Expansions and not really adding any new content that requires much tactics after the first few weeks or for about the first month when everyone is new but then everyone gets out geared fast and it becomes boring as hell.

The new expansion is even worse - stupid panda race that ONLY appeared as a JOKE race in WC3 and making the whole expansion aimed for the Chinese is kind of a slap in the face of EVERYONE else. I mean just because wow is opening up to Chinese market there isnt really any need to make a WHOLE expansion purely for them.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah i agree, Monthly payments can be a pain. Its good that if you go for a bigger subscription then its cheaper. WoW has some GREAT gameplay and ideas, and its shown by just much of a success it is. But that same success has been damaging to it - The lack of really adding anything new, re-hashing old content and adding combat gameplay that doesnt require anything.
> WoW has some great advantages of it - Loads of content, fun (at first) dungeons, raids and PvP (can be kinda unbalanced) and its got loads of players (some can be ****s) and has decent graphics for how old it is. But the combat can get very boring with lack of any tactics other then Kill Target and heal those that are dying. The graphics are kind of a down point as well for me with a good computer should have better options.
> How ever the longer the game has gone on the worse it has gotten to be partly expected i guess but the Expansions have gotten worse and worse completely changing talent system every 5 seconds doesnt help, re-hashing content in new Expansions and not really adding any new content that requires much tactics after the first few weeks or for about the first month when everyone is new but then everyone gets out geared fast and it becomes boring as hell.
> The new expansion is even worse - stupid panda race that ONLY appeared as a JOKE race in WC3 and making the whole expansion aimed for the Chinese is kind of a slap in the face of EVERYONE else. I mean just because wow is opening up to Chinese market there isnt really any need to make a WHOLE expansion purely for them.


I've never even reached the gameplay of the expansions







so I wouldn't have a clue.
I haven't been up-to-date either, with WoW, but errr...panda's?














, *** hahaha. I'm sure the chinese love it..








Hmmm, I hope the sky in front of gw2 will become clearer right after my exams







, it's still very clouded... and I would like to get a new game to satisfy me during lonely, quiet weekends ;D


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I've never even reached the gameplay of the expansions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I wouldn't have a clue.
> I haven't been up-to-date either, with WoW, but errr...panda's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *** hahaha. I'm sure the chinese love it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I hope the sky in front of gw2 will become clearer right after my exams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's still very clouded... and I would like to get a new game to satisfy me during lonely, quiet weekends ;D


Haha, The gameplay hasnt really changed that much, though they seem to change the whole talent system for EVERY class with each new expansion. Even the new expansion is totally changing it again and making even MORE simplified which just takes away from the whole experience for me anyway, I prefer ALOT of customization and before i played other games i thought WoW was decent in that area but after playing GW1 and Rift they are both better then wow in that area - i just love Rift talent system









Yeah the Panda (Pandoran or something in the game) race is just stupid, nothing more then trying WAY too hard to appeal to the Chinese audience same with the new class (Monk) and the WHOLE art direction and everything

If GW2 is good enough i am sure MANY people will leave wow for the F2P reason alone, and i am hoping the End Game content is enough to keep me interested


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Haha, The gameplay hasnt really changed that much, though they seem to change the whole talent system for EVERY class with each new expansion. Even the new expansion is totally changing it again and making even MORE simplified which just takes away from the whole experience for me anyway, I prefer ALOT of customization and before i played other games i thought WoW was decent in that area but after playing GW1 and Rift they are both better then wow in that area - i just love Rift talent system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Panda (Pandoran or something in the game) race is just stupid, nothing more then trying WAY too hard to appeal to the Chinese audience same with the new class (Monk) and the WHOLE art direction and everything
> If GW2 is good enough i am sure MANY people will leave wow for the F2P reason alone, and i am hoping the End Game content is enough to keep me interested


It's probably the big guys in blizzard (the very same ones who kicked out 80% of what is now the gw dev team?) being greedy, as it's mostly been...
And yeah, GW2 is very promising, but so was the AMD Bulldozer CPU... What I mean by saying that is the fact that every company, no matter what they produce or fiddle with, they will always put their own business in a good daylight, no matter how overrated their promises are.

Not that I'm a apple hater (I like their products, but they're too expensive for what they are), but I love this picture








http://mylolsite.com/picture/1215/if-apple-made-water/

so yeah, I guess you get my point









*BTW, has anyone found more info yet? I'm getting impatient hahaha*


----------



## Tippy

Info has been getting more and more scarce which is the opposite of what should be happening. After the initial FLOOD of beta footage/gameplay everyone's calmed down (I sure did) and at this point we're just silently waiting for final release so we can confirm our bottled-up hype


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Info has been getting more and more scarce which is the opposite of what should be happening. After the initial FLOOD of beta footage/gameplay everyone's calmed down (I sure did) and at this point we're just silently waiting for final release so we can confirm our bottled-up hype


there was never any beta footage. the alpha build has been played at game shows, which is why it comes in bursts. the closed beta just started and it is a REAL closed beta. not fanboy sign ups via IGN, leaking that will carry real world consequences.


----------



## Ollii

aww, I was just getting fired up


----------



## FLCLimax

*Games of 2012 - Guild Wars 2*









Quote:


> As the MMO coalesced into its modern form, quirks that were initially necessary compromises became widely-accepted features. Mute characters that embody utility rather than personality; quest objectives that only relate tangentially to the story that frames them; raid bosses designed to be killed and killed again by the same groups of people. Good games have been made - and are being made - on those principles, but it's hard to argue that they're sacred cows. Instead, they're the elephants in the room that Guild Wars 2 is setting out to slay.
> 
> "MMOs aren't always great RPGs," says Eric Flannum, lead game designer. "Most MMOs try to set a tone for the world, but they don't necessarily try to tell you a story about your character." Guild Wars 2 isn't alone in placing renewed emphasis on the player's story, but it is making the most comprehensive array of changes to the way the MMO functions in order to do it. Everything from quests - sorry, events - to guilds and grouping has been rethought in order to create the most dynamic and finely crafted experience.
> 
> On the surface, however, Guild Wars 2 doesn't look like a wholesale rejection of what has come before. Quite the contrary: this is a game of action bars, inventory screens and objective trackers whose major breaks from tradition sneak up on you gradually over the course of gameplay.


Quote:


> "We're having to overcome a lot of the preconceived notions and the training that people have got from other MMOs," says Flannum, describing a player's experience of Guild Wars 2 as a process of gradual discovery. "They'll go in comfortable with the situation, and then start noticing the differences and saying 'I'm playing this game in a entirely different way than I'm used to' - and that's cool, right?[/quot]


sounds good.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Instead, they're the elephants in the room that Guild Wars 2 is setting out to slay.


I love that line!
Quote:


> "They'll go in comfortable with the situation, and then start noticing the differences and saying 'I'm playing this game in a entirely different way than I'm used to' - and that's cool, right?"


I remember reading that and thinking, "I can't wait to see it"


----------



## Ollii

mahaha, almost 2012.. almost gw2


----------



## AOwpr

Did anyone else jump into SWTOR hoping it'd carry them until GW2 comes out?

wish I hadn't... =/


----------



## FLCLimax

the beta saved me money.


----------



## bogey1337

Im planning to buy swtor. Just a temporary fix until gw2 comes out. I'm having second thoughts though. They want your credit card number still even after entering your CD key(which should come free with 30 days). What the hell is that?!


----------



## Zackcy

Think this will be on of the only games I buy next year.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Im planning to buy swtor. Just a temporary fix until gw2 comes out. I'm having second thoughts though. They want your credit card number still even after entering your CD key(which should come free with 30 days). What the hell is that?!


That's pretty standard with any subscription based game.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Did anyone else jump into SWTOR hoping it'd carry them until GW2 comes out?
> 
> wish I hadn't... =/


Nope. I am done with pay to play after WoW, Aion, Rift. and LotRo.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Think this will be on of the only games I buy next year.


This...and Diablo 3..









Ahem...provided D3 comes out this year.... -_-


----------



## Xiorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> That's pretty standard with any subscription based game.


it isn't subscription based.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> That's pretty standard with any subscription based game.
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't subscription based.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> *Will I need to purchase a monthly subscription in order to play Star Wars: The Old Republic?*
> Yes, a monthly subscription is required to play Star Wars: The Old Republic. Players will be able to select one of three different subscription options:
> 1 Month Subscription: $14.99 (£8.99/€12.99)
> 3 Month Subscription: $13.99 per month (one-time charge of $41.97/£25.17/€35.97)
> 6 Month Subscription: $12.99 per month (one-time charge of $77.94/£46.14/€65.94)


He was referring to bogey's post about SWTOR.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> That's pretty standard with any subscription based game.
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't subscription based.
Click to expand...

yes it is. he was talking about SWTOR.


----------



## FLCLimax

Updated the OP with some better videos.


----------



## Ollii

*last comment: 1 week and 4 days ago*


----------



## grishkathefool

From MMOSITE 2 Days ago
Quote:


> Waiting eagerly for the public test of Guild Wars 2? Yeah, I think numerous fans are waiting for the announcement. Since the closed beta ArenaNet announced last December is some kind of friends and family type, therefore, not many players are invited. Now the good news is that ArenaNet's Angel Leigh McCoy revealed in an interview with NeverMetPress.com that they are planning for the open beta of Guild Wars 2.


----------



## j8ninja

hey you guys,

i pre ordered GW2 a couple of days ago and i was wondering if there were already guilds for GW2? i know that there were guilds made prior to the release of TOR so i was wondering if the same could be said for this MMO.

also, will OCN have a guild, that would be fun i think ^^


----------



## Zen00

By the way, there are no "official" pre-order sales of GW2 yet, so buyer beware.


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> By the way, there are no "official" pre-order sales of GW2 yet, so buyer beware.


what do you mean by that?

should i cancel my order on amazon then?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> hey you guys,
> i pre ordered GW2 a couple of days ago and i was wondering if there were already guilds for GW2? i know that there were guilds made prior to the release of TOR so i was wondering if the same could be said for this MMO.
> also, will OCN have a guild, that would be fun i think ^^


There will be tons of guilds for Guild Wars 2. Alot of guilds from the original will be transfering over.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> what do you mean by that?
> should i cancel my order on amazon then?


What you bought was a reserve slot for Guild Wars 2 whenever it shows up.

But if there's any pre-order extras and what not, I can't guarantee that that slot will give you them.

As it is, NCSOFT has not released any official pre-order information yet.


----------



## FLCLimax

do you guys think that Guild Wars 2 will be the first MMO sequel to perform as well as its predecessor?


----------



## Lifeshield

It's going to be too different from the original to say for sure. It looks good but I quite enjoyed the style of the original if I'm honest.


----------



## robert125381

is the a release date?


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's going to be too different from the original to say for sure. It looks good but I quite enjoyed the style of the original if I'm honest.


I think you put it exactly right. I am super excited for this game but I have given up any expectations of this being like its predecessor. I don't think that it is a bad thing, but the game will be different for sure.


----------



## FLCLimax

i meant the chances of it being successful, since every single MMO sequel has bombed in comparison to the original. i know it won't be anything like guild wars.


----------



## mestido

Any info when that game gonna come out?


----------



## grishkathefool

On the Pre-Order topic:
I pre-ordered mine back in June of 2010, when Gamestop had the release date set as 11/02/10. Oh well... I asked them about whether this would cause me problems and they assured me that it wouldn't.

On the topic of whether GW2 will do as well as GW:

I don't know. As I have stated several times, it seems that they are making it more like the MMOs that I DON"T like. A lot of my friends in GW play it because it is NOT those MMOs. So, it may turn out that a lot of the original fan base isn't happy; however, they may end up drawing fans from other MMOs because of these changes....


----------



## FLCLimax

it's as different from WoW as it is from guild wars. it's simply different, that's why both sides(some GW fans and some WoW fans) say "oh i don't like X game style so i won't like this game".


----------



## Zen00

I'm waiting till the Beta before I decide if it's better or worse.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Big News!

"We recently finished our first closed beta test, and we're now ready to hold progressively larger events. In February we'll invite select press to participate in beta testing, and in March and April we'll aggressively ramp up the size of our beta test events so that many of you will have a chance to participate. And of course, this all leads to the release of Guild Wars 2 later this year."

So stay tuned to our official Guild Wars 2 website, our Facebook page, and this blog for more information about how to participate in an upcoming beta event.

http://www.arena.net/blog/dragon


----------



## Crabby654

I skimmed through this thread a bit and with the info about GW2 coming out this year. Was wondering if anyone is starting up an OCN GW2 guild (assuming there is guilds in GW2)? Sorry if I missed this topic in an obvious place, just can't find it


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Big News!
> 
> "We recently finished our first closed beta test, and we're now ready to hold progressively larger events. In February we'll invite select press to participate in beta testing, and in March and April we'll aggressively ramp up the size of our beta test events so that many of you will have a chance to participate. And of course, this all leads to the release of Guild Wars 2 later this year."
> 
> So stay tuned to our official Guild Wars 2 website, our Facebook page, and this blog for more information about how to participate in an upcoming beta event.
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/dragon


OOOOOOOOOOH YEAAAAAHH


----------



## Crabby654

I wonder if it's worth playing Guild Wars 1 for the bonus stuff. I'm a sucker for bonus things and anything extra. Especially in an MMO. I've never played GW1 but I'm told its going to be nothing like GW2 so don't expect the entire game to translate over in terms of mechanics? Might see if there's a free trial I can snag and check it out.

I am/was a pretty huge SW:ToR fanboy/supporter and I have no distaste for games because I play what a like and go by my own opinion. Unfortunately I've found myself a bit bored of ToR since hitting 50 and doing raids, pretty much rinse repeat MMO with cinematic story. So needless to say I am looking to see if GW1 might be something I do on the side till GW2 (and while playing ToR), I wonder tho if the bonus stuff is possible to get before the release of GW2? I hate leaving things unfinished! I am insane.


----------



## FLCLimax

don't bother with it. it's good stuff, but cosmetic stuff. you're better served buying whatever fancy looking items are in the new GW2 Store. i wouldn't recommend buying the first game just for that reason.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> don't bother with it. it's good stuff, but cosmetic stuff. you're better served buying whatever fancy looking items are in the new GW2 Store. i wouldn't recommend buying the first game just for that reason.


Hmmmmmm, I may check out the trial at least. I'm am awful when it comes to looks vs. gear stats...I seem to always choose looks. But if its something like statless gear then ya it probably isn't worth it.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> don't bother with it. it's good stuff, but cosmetic stuff. you're better served buying whatever fancy looking items are in the new GW2 Store. i wouldn't recommend buying the first game just for that reason.


For only $30 for all the expansions, or $20 if you find it on sale, I'd say buy it. If you work at it, you can get most of the 30 points needed for the cosmetic stuff by the time the beta comes out. Everything after the first 30 points is just titles, so you can ignore them for the most part.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> For only $30 for all the expansions, or $20 if you find it on sale, I'd say buy it. If you work at it, you can get most of the 30 points needed for the cosmetic stuff by the time the beta comes out. Everything after the first 30 points is just titles, so you can ignore them for the most part.


...titles?







Must...do this all!!!

I thought I read something about a hall you can go to and it shows your "ancestor" which is your character from GW1 it seems. Hmm, I finished downloading the game and got to the character creation. Then I had to log on ToR for HM Flashpoints









Looks like I'll need to really start trial later tonight!


----------



## grishkathefool

I think I am going to go full CE on this release. I always wished I had done so with the original.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> ...titles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must...do this all!!!
> I thought I read something about a hall you can go to and it shows your "ancestor" which is your character from GW1 it seems. Hmm, I finished downloading the game and got to the character creation. Then I had to log on ToR for HM Flashpoints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll need to really start trial later tonight!


Canthan or Tyrian trials are the best imo...No matter how many times I was in pre/on the starter island, it was always fun







and it still is. I miss those days


----------



## volim

Just a quick question for those who know a lot about GW2, how is ANet combating AFKers in dynamic events? say if its late at night and 5 people are in an event, but 3 go AFK but stay in the event, it'll be up-scaled to 5 people but only 2 are completing it. If they do lose, which might be possible since it is up-scaled for 5 people, do they get something in return? I can't imagine spending all that time for an event to save a town, then have it burned down and get nothing lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> Just a quick question for those who know a lot about GW2, how is ANet combating AFKers in dynamic events? say if its late at night and 5 people are in an event, but 3 go AFK but stay in the event, it'll be up-scaled to 5 people but only 2 are completing it. If they do lose, which might be possible since it is up-scaled for 5 people, do they get something in return? I can't imagine spending all that time for an event to save a town, then have it burned down and get nothing lol.


Quote:


> I asked one of the devs this last weekend his answer was along these lines.
> 
> The scaling system only activates on a player when that player enters combat, the player is then added to the scaling systems "watch list" where it monitors all aspects from the level of the player, has the player done this event before, how much dps is the player doing, it also keeps an eye on your conncection so if you timeout th event will scale back within 5 seconds.
> 
> The system takes this information and works out a value for the new player "eg 2381" this number is updated everytime the player does something that involves sending information back to the server, eg deals damage.
> 
> This number is then taken and added up with all the other players in the event, thus scaling the event correctly.
> 
> Due to the fact the player number may be updated several times a second the event will be scale quite fast in the event 10 people stop attacking.
> 
> There are over 60 things the system watches for per player to make sure the system works.
> 
> There are 3 main Things the system watches to prevent grief.
> 
> Location. "is the player running away from the event"
> Connection "has the player timed out or crashed"
> Keyboard strokes "is the player pressing keys, this one is the big one as it makes sure the event doesnt scale back if the player stops dealing damage because hes running to res someone or to kill a bone wall


----------



## Crabby654

I got a question as well. I work a 7:00-3:00pm job. How do the events work in terms of time frame? Like do they go off at certain times or are they random, or can you do them back to back? Pretty much is it possible for me to do every big dragon world boss is what I'm asking.


----------



## FLCLimax

they will eventually cycle back around no doubt, so you will have a chance to experience stuff you missed initially. if you miss out on a fight like the shatterer it'll happen again. could be days or weeks later though, because the events depend on player actions, and pass/fail leads to different event chains. there's no timer, you can't really expect to see something the same time next week if you miss out.


----------



## Karlz3r

I'm so looking forward to playing necromancer in GW2. I'm at 32/50 at HoM right now, so I'm basically ready for GW2.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I'm so looking forward to playing necromancer in GW2. I'm at 32/50 at HoM right now, so I'm basically ready for GW2.


DITTO

Although, the new Mesmer looks like a lot of fun too!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I picked up GW1 to work on my HOM a long time ago but never got around to it. I finally started playing and now I'm working my way through Prophecies. It took me way too long (after running around in the world a lot) to realize I needed to go into cities and click the start mission button. Shield means missions, shield+sword means completed mission. I've got a longgggg way to go.


----------



## Zen00

Extra swords = you completed the bonus objectives, do that on all the missions to earn an achievement for the HoM.


----------



## FreekyGTi

so i have a question for those of you that are regulars of this thread....

*what is going to make GW2 the most amazing MMORPG to ever be released ?*

this is an honest question coming from someone who has only played a very tiny amount of GW...not trying to start a war or troll...i honestly would like to know...i know nothing about GW2...i tend to go into a lot of mmo's blind as to not get over hyped or to be overly disappointed when they come out and i play them

so can someone give me a run down of whats changing or why GW2 is going to be such a great game compared to the other 2 dozen mmo's out there...i dont want links i want honest answers from real people in this thread as to what GW2 is doing so different from other mmo's that most people seem to think that GW2 is the second coming of the mmo god's

thanks


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I'm so looking forward to playing necromancer in GW2. I'm at 32/50 at HoM right now, so I'm basically ready for GW2.


only 32? Weak... gotta go for 50/50 and GWAM.


----------



## Karlz3r

Well, you already get everything once you have 30/50. I don't see any reason to work on the other 20 points.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> *what is going to make GW2 the most amazing MMORPG to ever be released ?*
> this is an honest question coming from someone who has only played a very tiny amount of GW...not trying to start a war or troll...i honestly would like to know...i know nothing about GW2...i tend to go into a lot of mmo's blind as to not get over hyped or to be overly disappointed when they come out and i play them


I could probably write an essay about all the little things I think GW2 is going to do right, but I'll narrow it down to one big thing for you. It is going to be different. Almost every mmo I have played (of course there are a few exceptions) has followed exactly the same formula. You talk to all the quest givers with "!", you open your map and run to highlighted areas, kill everything, click the shiny objects, then return to the quest givers. You do this for 100+ hours to get to max level and then you start grinding for gear. You group a tank, a healer, and three DPS. You do 5 mans until you get enough gear to get into raids, then you repeat the whole experience on a larger scale, but only once a week so you keep paying your sub fee longer. You can't play pvp with this gear though, because the game is completed balanced for PVE. Now you need to play pvp over and over to unlock resilience gear, a pvp only stat. Throughout this whole process, the gameplay consists of standing still and pressing tab123tab123. If an expansion comes out, everything you have is useless and all old content is immediately irrelevant. You have to start over. If you want to play with a friend, he better be the same level as you, or its just not fun for either party.

WoW, SWTOR, Rift, Warhammer, LOTRO, etc, ALL copy this same experience and add their spin on it. Tacking on cutscenes, PQ's, or rifts are not enough to make the games feel different. Even the skills are copy and pasted from game to game because all the mechanics (threat, tank/dps/healer) are too:
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=366244&d=1327039995

Now, all of that stuff I just said? None of it at all applies to GW2. Who said mmo's have to follow that formula? GW2 has no tanks, no healers, no raids, no gear grind, no traditional quests, no forgetting to talk to the flight path guy, no forced grouping, no kill stealing, no stationary combat, no massive hot bars with 60 useless skills, no obsoleting old content, no getting ganked while leveling, and more!

Will GW2 have it's own set of problems? Of course it will. It might not be the savoir of MMO's, but at least it will finally be something NEW. I will actually have to learn to play an MMO again, instead of just blowing through all the "content" in a couple days because nothing has changed from any other mmos. There will be public beta weekends (have to apply and get invited, but we can't apply just yet) running in March and April if you are interested in seeing if you like this game.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Well, you already get everything once you have 30/50. I don't see any reason to work on the other 20 points.


You dont get all the titles though!


----------



## Zen00

Only problem is, to get enough material to get all 50 points requires several million platinum.


----------



## CallsignVega

Man this game can be so great if they don't cave in and cater to the easy noob theme park model that virtually every MMORPG has taken since 2004. For some reason I have my doubts though. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man this game can be so great if they don't cave in and cater to the easy noob theme park model that virtually every MMORPG has taken since 2004. For some reason I have my doubts though. I hope I am wrong.


I don't think you should be looking at the bulk of this game for hardcore content. A majority of the dynamic events (quest replacements, the content most people are going to be doing a majority of the time) are made to be completed by groups of randoms with any number of people. I think difficult DE's are going to be few and far between unless you specifically go out of your way to make them difficult for yourself. Hard mode dungeons are going to be geared towards the hardcore crowd, and tournament PVP is the definition of hardcore.

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't call GW2 a theme park mmo though. It has some theme park elements, but that is mostly to help casuals who don't know what to do without them. There is a good video where the GW2 devs talk about how when they let people playtest, they didn't do anything because they didn't have quests asking them to do it. People were ignoring burning villages because there was no quest giver, even though saving the burning village was an event that is underway. So they added NPC's that sort of point you in the right direction, "hey, you should go check out this village, there have been reports of bandits, and make sure nobody poised the well!" At no point in time do you ever have to speak to these people to participate in the events though.


----------



## Karlz3r

I don't think the titles are comparable to actual armor, minipets and companions


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I don't think the titles are comparable to actual armor, minipets and companions


Like half this game (GW1) is based on your titles.


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I don't think you should be looking at the bulk of this game for hardcore content. A majority of the dynamic events (quest replacements, the content most people are going to be doing a majority of the time) are made to be completed by groups of randoms with any number of people. I think difficult DE's are going to be few and far between unless you specifically go out of your way to make them difficult for yourself. Hard mode dungeons are going to be geared towards the hardcore crowd, and tournament PVP is the definition of hardcore.


One thing you can do if you find DE's too easy is go to an area above your level. DE's kind of work in tandem with the Personal Story as you move through the world though, so it may feel a little unnatural if your doing Personal Story and DE's in different areas.

At Pax east last year they showed off a difficult DE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsUcGBL56Ng&feature=related


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Like half this game (GW1) is based on your titles.


That's a bold statement


----------



## FLCLimax

the difficulty of the pirate event was pretty unbalanced, imo. we did great with three to four guys. when it was ten of us....impossible to beat. there were lots of pirates, they were real strong too and the leader took forever to kill. we just kept losing on it and gave up. btw, i'm talking about the pirate's hideout, not the town.

anyways, some old but good videos

Exploring the human newbie zone




Exploring the Charr newbie zone(worse because they say that the mobs were harder to run from/kill so they couldn't explore much)


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> That's a bold statement


Dont get me wrong, I love the game. But once EotN came out it became purely titles for GW2.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> That's a bold statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I love the game. But once EotN came out it became purely titles for GW2.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, i love my fellow OCN users but EotN came out loooong before it was known that the HoM would transfer items to GW2. it wasn't planned at the time either.


----------



## tianh

Anyone want to help me get HoM points in anticipation for GW2? I have all the games.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i love my fellow OCN users but EotN came out loooong before it was known that the HoM would transfer items to GW2. it wasn't planned at the time either.


Im not talking GW -> GW2 titles. I just mean that once titles came to GW before GW2 was ever connected the original became all about titles since no new conent was going to come out.


----------



## Zen00

What do you mean no-new-content? There's new stuff all the time. :/


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> What do you mean no-new-content? There's new stuff all the time. :/


Really, when was the last standalone content? If you truely know the game, then you know that when EotN came out it was supposed to tie us over until GW2 could come out... GW took way longer than they anticipated.

And truely, if you think that the War in Kryta and Winds of Change are truely that great of new content I disagree. An hour or 2 worth of playing a linear campaign wasnt super fantastic.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> Anyone want to help me get HoM points in anticipation for GW2? I have all the games.


I could use a little help too. I've been using this guide, but it looks like I need to buy lots of crafting mats and mini-pets eventually. For now I'm still working my way through prophecies.

http://www.reddit.com/r/GuildWars/comments/iu3qw/a_hom_guide_to_3050_aimed_at_beginners/


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> Anyone want to help me get HoM points in anticipation for GW2? I have all the games.
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a little help too. I've been using this guide, but it looks like I need to buy lots of crafting mats and mini-pets eventually. For now I'm still working my way through prophecies.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/GuildWars/comments/iu3qw/a_hom_guide_to_3050_aimed_at_beginners/
Click to expand...

Do all the Missions and Bonuses in NM and HM in all the campaigns (Proph, Factions, Nightfall)

Then I recommend going after Legendary Cartographer and Legendary Skill Hunter at the same time. Cartographer is time consuming, texmod helps.

That should get you on the path to 30.


----------



## FLCLimax

more old stuff but good info: http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1013691/Designing_Guild_Wars_2_Dynamic_Events


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> more old stuff but good info: http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1013691/Designing_Guild_Wars_2_Dynamic_Events


I can't believe it, but I actually watched the whole thing. I really have to compliment these guys on how consistent and transparent they are. They pretty much say exactly what they are going to do and then actually do it. Even stuff from years ago is showing up in the game footage we have today.

Speaking of which, press beta invites are going out right now. A bunch of major game review sites have confirmed. Get ready for a huge flood of info in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I can't believe it, but I actually watched the whole thing. I really have to compliment these guys on how consistent and transparent they are. They pretty much say exactly what they are going to do and then actually do it. Even stuff from years ago is showing up in the game footage we have today.
> Speaking of which, press beta invites are going out right now. A bunch of major game review sites have confirmed. Get ready for a huge flood of info in the next couple of weeks.


!!!!!! Can't wait for that NDA to lift !!!!!!!


----------



## grishkathefool

I just stopped in at Gamestop and changed my pre-order to Collector's Edition. I hope there is a CE...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I just stopped in at Gamestop and changed my pre-order to Collector's Edition. I hope there is a CE...


Already confirmed there would be, jus tno details on what it included.


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.guildmag.com/guildmag-special-zhaitans-secrets*


----------



## FLCLimax

They really love this game! probably because they're making it!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> They really love this game! probably because they're *FINALLY/REALLY* making it!


HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## mrsmiles

cow launcher now thats what i call awesome, looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-on-guild-wars-2-world-vs-world(CLICK)









Quote:


> We have amazing PvE gameplay and intense competitive PvP in Guild Wars 2, but we also offer huge, open-field, server-versus-server warfare the likes of which you've never seen. We call it world vs. world or WvW.
> Hello, everyone, I'm Mike Ferguson, one of the systems designers here at ArenaNet. I'm here to tell you about one of the most eagerly anticipated aspects of Guild Wars 2: world vs. world! This is a huge game type, and there's a lot to talk about, so get comfy!


WvWvW info finally.


----------



## FLCLimax

been 11 years since a game with this type of PVP was made.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Even better, you continue to gain experience and new items while playing in the Mists. Players you kill will drop loot for you just like slain monsters in PvE. The player that was killed doesn't lose any of their own equipment-that would suck-so you'll never need to worry about losing your favorite rare weapon if you are defeated in WvW. Even better, any gear that is dropped for you will be level appropriate. You can improve your character's weapons and armor as you fight!
> Character level adjustments have a limit, however. The level-adjustment system won't let a level 1 character go head-to-head against a level 80 character with much chance of victory-a level 80 character is still going to have more bonuses on their gear and access to a full complement of utility and elite skills that players just don't have at lower levels. This is not to say that the high-level character will one-shot the level 1 player, but they will have a clear advantage.
> So what's a low-level character to do? Anybody can man a siege weapon, help repair walls, or go hunt down enemy dolyaks, so even new characters can still be useful in the Mists-as long as they pick their fights wisely. Fights are rarely one-on-one affairs, so if you're just starting out, you'd be wise to find some teammates to fight alongside you as there definitely is strength in numbers.


oh my.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

There is a good chance that I will be spending a majority of my time in WvW. I was never a big fan of guilds myself (only joined a few to play with friends), but dominating in WvW seems like the perfect reason to get organized. I really hope tons of people are as excited about this mode as I am, because it won't be fun unless lots of people play.


----------



## ShaneS429

I can't wait for this. WvWvW just got me super excited again.

With the press coverage starting on the 20th and large scale testing in March/April, I went ahead and cancelled my Tera preorder for now.

Also just installed GW1 and going to try and get those HoM rewards


----------



## Lifeshield

So how do you guys feel about the possibility of *Guild Wars 2 coming onto consoles*?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> So how do you guys feel about the possibility of *Guild Wars 2 coming onto consoles*?


The only time I have a problem with something like this is when console versions would get something that PC doesn't or if they clearly take away development teams from PC to handle the console versions.

As long as they don't take resources away from completing and maintaining the PC version then I don't care one bit.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> The only time I have a problem with something like this is when console versions would get something that PC doesn't or if they clearly take away development teams from PC to handle the console versions.
> As long as they don't take resources away from completing and maintaining the PC version then I don't care one bit.


I agree with this, as long as its a PC port to Console it will probably be fine. My worry was if the game was going to get "dumbed" down but when I think about, there is only what 10 buttons? And as long as they keep consoles and PC's on different servers/shards/whatever they are doing.

My first reaction was a bit of a tweak in my gut tho, but I'm starting to get over it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Talk more about WvWvW.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I agree with this, as long as its a PC port to Console it will probably be fine. My worry was if the game was going to get "dumbed" down but when I think about, there is only what 10 buttons? And as long as they keep consoles and PC's on different servers/shards/whatever they are doing.
> My first reaction was a bit of a tweak in my gut tho, but I'm starting to get over it.


I don't have a problem with PC and PS3 playing together seems the PS3 has keyboard and mouse functionality out of the box. I don't think we'll see it on the Xbox 360. More players is good for the community though regardless as long as they don't hold players back from other platforms.

Actually I think it's more likely it would be released as a port on next generation systems so maybe Microsoft will give keyboard and mouse support, who knows?

Controls aren't a massive issue. I managed to play Guild Wars and The Old Republic with a control pad easily enough. I think Guild Wars 2 seems alot easier in that respect.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't have a problem with PC and PS3 playing together seems the PS3 has keyboard and mouse functionality out of the box. I don't think we'll see it on the Xbox 360. More players is good for the community though regardless as long as they don't hold players back from other platforms.
> 
> Actually I think it's more likely it would be released as a port on next generation systems so maybe Microsoft will give keyboard and mouse support, who knows?
> 
> Controls aren't a massive issue. I managed to play Guild Wars and The Old Republic with a control pad easily enough. I think Guild Wars 2 seems alot easier in that respect.


All very valid points. I guess I've just been so out of the loop with consoles and the perception of them lately that it makes me paranoid. Thanks for relieving me!... >.>


----------



## ShaneS429

I've been out of the loop on GW2 for a while. Few questions

1. I'm hearing the NDA is being lifted on the 20th for press. Do we know if that means we will all of a sudden see HD video of gameplay and areas we haven't seen and possibly more pvp stuff?

2. I reinstalled GW and was going to go through and try and get the HoM rewards. After about 30minutes of playing, I am just bored out of my mind and don't feel like doing it. Are the rewards really worth it or are they more or less going to be bragging rights such as titles and pets?

Also, read that WvWvW article. I pooped my pants a little. I'd kill for a 30minute demo video of that gameplay.


----------



## FLCLimax

1. Yes
2. cosmetic stuff, not important


----------



## tianh

TotalBiscuit has access to beta with filming rights!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> TotalBiscuit has access to beta with filming rights!


Yup! But he won't get to do the commentary until after it has been fillmed by his team







he is going to be out of town this weekend. Still excited for the 20th









And dat WvW article...!!! Shutupandtakemymoney.jpg


----------



## thrgk

is GW2 coming out after summer? would it be worth starting GW1? I never played any of them, but will gw2 for sure, should i start gw, and maybe get some of the thigns that xfer over, and there is still many playing gw1 right? Is there a complete edition i can buy that includes it all?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is GW2 coming out after summer? would it be worth starting GW1? I never played any of them, but will gw2 for sure, should i start gw, and maybe get some of the thigns that xfer over, and there is still many playing gw1 right? Is there a complete edition i can buy that includes it all?


Release date is still unknown. I'm sure a lot of us are hoping for that June/July launch. Anything after September would make me go nuts.

As far as GW1, it might be good to play if you want to get into the story and if you have someone to actually play with. I tried reinstalling and playing again and just became extremely bored with it in a half hour.

The only time you will see players are in towns and outposts but everything else is instanced if you weren't aware.

Here is the complete collection that includes Prophecies, Factions, Nightfall, and Eye of the North.

I picked up my copy a year ago at Walmart but had to ask as the one copy they had was stashed away in the back room.


----------



## I_AM

I think it will be out the last quarter of the year.


----------



## thrgk

yea me 2, so i might start gw1. How long it take to get max level and some good armor/wpns?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea me 2, so i might start gw1. How long it take to get max level and some good armor/wpns?


Depends on how many hours a day you'll put in. You can reach max level in a couple of hours if you know what you're doing. Good armour and weapons depends on what you define as good.


----------



## thrgk

pvp armor / weapons. Also, can i have a house and customize it in gw1?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> pvp armor / weapons. Also, can i have a house and customize it in gw1?


you can create a pvp only character which you can customize with max armor/weapons but its really about how you use your skills in pvp then it is about what armor stats you have on the character, its not WoW, and there is no housing in gw.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> you can create a pvp only character which you can customize with max armor/weapons but its really about how you use your skills in pvp then it is about what armor stats you have on the character, its not WoW, and there is no housing in gw.


Only a Guild Hall.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/guild-wars-2-limited-beta-test-begins-today
Quote:


> It starts today.
> Hundreds of invited players and press from around the world will be logging into Guild Wars 2 for a beta test weekend of high adventure, exploration, in-depth personal stories, and teeth-rattling combat. We love playing our game as much as we love showing it off to our fellow gamers, so damn near everyone at ArenaNet will be logging in this weekend to play alongside our beta testers.
> After this beta weekend we're all going to have lots of great stories to tell about epic world vs world battles, hilarious NPC chatter, hidden wonders, narrow escapes, hard-fought victories, as well as moments of quiet awe in this magnificent handcrafted world.
> Next week, media will be posting their observations and videos online, so prepare yourself for a flood of information and gameplay footage. In a Dev Update right here on the ArenaNet Blog, Lead Designer Eric Flannum will discuss some of the changes players experienced during this beta weekend event. Plus, we'll have some very specific information about an upcoming Guild Wars 2 beta event - I guarantee you will not want to miss it!


----------



## FLCLimax

picture of Valley Hill posted by Martin Kerstein.


----------



## firestorm1

any word on pre-order yet?


----------



## FLCLimax

nothing announced.


----------



## Zen00

Wish I was one of them invited players.


----------



## grishkathefool

I put my pre-order in at Gamestop about 2 and a half years ago, lol. I went by the other week and changed it to a CE Pre-order!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I put my pre-order in at Gamestop about 2 and a half years ago, lol. I went by the other week and changed it to a CE Pre-order!


Pre orders were available 2 years ago?


----------



## FLCLimax

retailers will take pre orders for any announced game.

btw a tweet from MK: https://twitter.com/#!/mkerstein/status/170934825254002688


----------



## FLCLimax

EDIT: leaked screenshot removed.


----------



## FLCLimax

i wonder if i should post the leaks. i have not signed any NDA.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i wonder if i should post the leaks. i have not signed any NDA.


Well you would run the risk of getting banned from OCN over it. Alot like the Battlefield 3 leaks.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Doesn't the NDA lift in 2 days? Not work getting banned over.


----------



## FLCLimax

they already got one of the leakers.


----------



## grishkathefool

My anticipation is over whelming!!!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i wonder if i should post the leaks. i have not signed any NDA.


1. Post leaks on another website, eg. youtube private with totally unrelated title.
2. Post link with new account created by friend
3. ?????
4. Profit !

Nah just kidding, we will see plenty of stuff tomorrow. Ahm so excite !


----------



## FLCLimax

the recent leaked screens are being taken at high graphics settings...very nice.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1124806&postcount=135
Quote:


> Morning.
> 
> Let me explain what is actually happening.
> 
> Every time you get defeated (so after you have been downed and failed to rally) one piece of your armor gets damaged. Once all your armor pieces are damaged, they will break - and you will have to repair or replace it.
> 
> It is very different from a durability system other games use, as you cannot avoid being hit by opponents - but you can avoid getting defeated by skilled play.
> 
> So if you never get defeated, you will never have to repair a single piece of armor.
> 
> Hope that helps, we have a blogpost about it coming soon that will get into more details.


http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1125005&postcount=206
Quote:


> One important thing:
> 
> Stop thinking in GW terms when thinking about "dying". GW did not have a Downed State.
> 
> We have been testing this system for quite a while now, it feels very natural when actually playing and not just theorizing about it (And yes, I know that you all would rather play then theorize, we are working on it ).
> 
> To answer another question: Armor pieces do not get destroyed, they just become useless unless you repair them.


----------



## Crabby654

That is a really awesome take on a repair system in a game. It actually promotes playing with skill and hopefully help with groups not playing silly!









On a side note, I've been playing Rift as of lately to be my "semi-dynamic" world event game till GW2 comes out, it's partially filling the void. But I can not wait till the flood of GW2 information when the NDA lifts up and the press can talk about it!


----------



## FLCLimax

From Reddit yesterday for quick finds

Official ArenaNet Blog
Regina Buenaobra @Brinstar - Community Manager
Cam Moeller @camo326 - Producer
Martin Kerstein @mkerstein - Community Team Lead
Stephane Lo Presti @StephanLoPresti - Community Manager
Rubi @Rubi_ - Community Team Member
Bobby Stein @BobbyStein - Lead Writer
John Ryan @John_J_Ryan - Writer
Anna Megill @cynixy - Writer
Peter Fries @Peter_Fries - Writer and Artist
Caleb McCombs @CalebMcCombs - Gameplay Programmer
Matthew @barefootmatthew - Game Designer

YouTubers & Press Personalities:

AlexRidiculous - YouTube - Popular GW2 YouTube Personality
Bonk Studios - Youtube - Great video series so far
Mike B, a.k.a. "Fony" - YouTube - @akamikeb - YouTube personality
Kill Ten Rats - Website - @Ravious
Totalbiscuit - YouTube - @Totalbiscuit
WoodenPotatoes - YouTube - Great Discussion and explanation videos

GuildWars-Focused Websites:

Guild Wars Insider - Website
GuildWars2Live.com - Website
GuildMag - Website - @GuildMag - @DutchSunshine
GWOnline.net - Website
Luna Atra - Website - French News Site
MESMER.me - Website - Mesmer-focused news site.
Necrobator - Website - GW Necromancer Site.
General Guild Wars 2 News Aggregator - Website


----------



## FLCLimax

First beta impression article:

http://www.incgamers.com/Previews/385/guild-wars-2-preview---beta-first-impressions


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SMYW3tvYeE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YKm20rPQY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM9ybzgR0Ik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzT84JBHwJQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej61x0y6UXU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKxrTaVO69Q&feature=g-u-u&context=G250f200FUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FLCLimax

Human:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMzth2plFho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpmayR5LpqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DViLJnMmGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SwhP9zWmQ0

Charr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd_O6wh-rYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFY9g8ULK9k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMSQgqyKOSI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkSElX7JLQ

Norn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVOC6wVp4JI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2QHkauJkKU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9fI5QWAuxQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5R5poJ4POA

PVP:

Competitive(more coming soon)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrvV0rKGKw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygFJ1n7f1eo

WvWvW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOyPUx5d72M


----------



## FLCLimax

http://youtu.be/4Ph1TqYavXk?t=1m30s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ph1TqYavXk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbhEol-Ce44
http://youtu.be/HbhEol-Ce44?t=3m43s
http://youtu.be/HbhEol-Ce44?t=2m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWiwZNY0XPQ
http://youtu.be/JWiwZNY0XPQ?t=3m45s
http://youtu.be/JWiwZNY0XPQ?t=2m8s
http://youtu.be/zi6GAbVATOA?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZHY1XGxgd8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-6ywPnYMNs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnKTXN7GtDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFEazN0cGI8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9dNO6KlTww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryiVAVmciUM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbmx9cKAidw


----------



## FLCLimax

Gamespot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq6vm9dl5e0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSoYWndt1Vs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfGtg3dkmrgt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Seag67DN1gs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX1Op79EkbQ

MMORPG.com:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK9vHI9k1G4&feature=channel_video_title
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzT84JBHwJQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej61x0y6UXU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckv2OYbZkio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TQuKE9v6SU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlW_wKpkNoc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTL0zLluJmI


----------



## FLCLimax

totalbiscuit mesmer overview:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V6Ckj6--Z0


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/guild-wars-2-news/closed-beta-test-coverage/

http://kotaku.com/5886430/ten-things-i-learned-from-the-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend

http://www.destructoid.com/guild-wars-2-isn-t-like-any-mmo-you-ve-played-before-222175.phtml

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-closed-beta-impressions-elisabeths-thoughts/

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-closed-beta-impressions-shawns-thoughts/

http://www.jeuxonline.info/actualite/34488/guild-wars-2-exploration-evenements-dynamiques


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/gets-it-right/


----------



## Bastyn99

"Oh hey, the NDA on the Guild Wars 2 beta is being lifted today. Ill just go to OCN and see if there are some video links there so I ca- SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!"


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/0001/00018092/guild-wars-2-pc-1-4-decouverte-de-l-univers-00004664.htm

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/0001/00018092/guild-wars-2-pc-2-4-le-mode-world-vs-world-00004665.htm

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/0001/00018092/guild-wars-2-pc-3-4-pvp-en-champ-de-bataille-00004666.htm

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/0001/00018092/guild-wars-2-pc-4-4-creation-de-personnages-00004667.htm


----------



## FLCLimax

MMOGAMER.ES Mesmer (Battle of Kyhlo)
MMOGAMER.ES Mesmer (Forest of Niflhel)
MMOGAMER.ES WvW gameplay


----------



## FLCLimax

nvm.


----------



## FLCLimax

IGN:

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-world-vs-world-pvp

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-conquest-mode-pvp

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-playing-the-mesmer

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/02/20/character-creation-in-guild-wars-2


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqnvO3NTXHM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGUuc6kBN1I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kYALiuab4c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73h8Txesb4g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qES7L16Jvcc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wynszkeHC4A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3tpzyXK3CU


----------



## FLCLimax

Gamespot Mini Podcast


----------



## ShaneS429

Looks like I'll be downloading all the youtube videos I can so I can have something to do at work tonight


----------



## DraXxus1549

Man I cannot wait for the beta weekends or whatever it is they are doing.


----------



## ShaneS429

Speaking as someone who hasn't played this yet, I'm leaning towards more of a late summer/early fall release now.

With the press beta being only limited to 3 out of 5 races as well as reading various comments that the game felt slow and unoptimized, it still makes me think they have a bit of work to do before they release.

That being said, I haven't played it yet, I don't work at Anet, so I have no idea. I'm just hoping they don't tease us with beta in March/April to then announce we have to wait 6 months before they release it.


----------



## FLCLimax

November.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November.


November what ?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/user/GWOnlineNet#g/u


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November.
> 
> 
> 
> November what ?
Click to expand...

basically, don't look for this game until then.


----------



## FLCLimax

City Tours:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ll54HWQDws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4meuCo7ZvE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjLmknda6_Q


----------



## CallsignVega

GW2: Me Very Excite!


----------



## TotalLamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November.


If so, that would be very, very disappointing. What makes you say November?


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm gloomy like that.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm gloomy like that.


You know something! You dont know anything... You DO know something, tell me ! Nah, he doesnt know... He Does know !


----------



## FLCLimax

Overflow server:
Quote:


> I see some of you concentrate on the really important stuff.
> 
> Let me explain what an overflow server is and what it does. It is a technology we also use as our version of a queuing system. When a map or a world you want to log into is at capacity limit, the game will ask you if you want to play on an overflow server - so you can actually play while you are in a queue. Once space opens on your world, the game will ask you if you want to join your friends on your world. And you keep all the progress you made while you were playing on the overflow server.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Overflow server:


OMG. That seems like a REALLY nice system to avoid queue times.

Sure you may not be able to play with buddies while you are waiting in the server, but you can go out and craft, do a story quest, or whatever while you wait to play with friends or guildies.

I'm still excited to see what exactly they are announcing this week in regards to beta for everyone else.


----------



## kid spartan

I actually wouldn't be surprised if it was pushed back into november. with the betas only starting to take form. At this point we are probably looking at a July release. And everyone knows about the summer drought, games released during that time usually don't sell well because people are saving their cash for the holiday season. So they might just push it back so that they can further polish the game. But on the flip side it risks getting lost in the sea of AAA titles that come out during that time.

So basically what I'm saying is that I have no idea.


----------



## Bastyn99

I actually dont really care when its released, right now im only interested in when I can get my hands on an open beta


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I actually dont really care when its released, right now im only interested in when I can get my hands on an open beta


+1!


----------



## FLCLimax

elementalist pvp - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMrpolYQvag


----------



## tianh

Just wanted to give a quick thank you for FLCLimax for always giving us updated info on the game.


----------



## tianh

so what is like the end all be all GW2 forum.. guildwars2guru?


----------



## FLCLimax

Guru is great for information but pretty much **** for discussion. heavy censorship, immature and abusive moderators and extremely stupid fanboys infest the place.


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Interface and Dungeon Loot vendor. watch in 1080p.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Guru is great for information but pretty much **** for discussion. heavy censorship, immature and abusive moderators and extremely stupid fanboys infest the place.


can you PM me a better forum then? I am trying to get acquainted with the game as much as possible









Also, for anyone in the same boat as me about HoM points for Guild Wars 2 and own all copies of GW, check this out I just found it..
http://www.reddit.com/r/GuildWars/comments/iu3qw/a_hom_guide_to_3050_aimed_at_beginners/

If anyone has a better guide please post.


----------



## FLCLimax

www.gw2camp.com
www.mmo-champion.com
http://forum.gamebreaker.tv/viewforum.php?id=29
http://www.teamquitter.com/viewforum.php?f=55


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> www.gw2camp.com
> www.mmo-champion.com
> http://forum.gamebreaker.tv/viewforum.php?id=29
> http://www.teamquitter.com/viewforum.php?f=55


Thank you +rep


----------



## FLCLimax

ten minutes: *http://www.twitch.tv/talesoftyria*

if you miss the stream it'll be uploaded here: http://www.youtube.com/user/SoundStrategyNetwork


----------



## FLCLimax

lots of nice HD footage

http://www.youtube.com/user/JurianRaines

*seriously, watch these.*


----------



## gotskil

Looks to be an awesome game. I wasn't really that interested in this game until I watched reviews/feedback from the press beta the past weekend and all that feedback was overwhelming good. The only bad thing I've heard so far is there might be some performance/optimization issues. Hopefully that get all that worked out because it looks like a very impressive MMO.

What I can't get over is there is no monthly fee for this game which is just incredible to me.


----------



## FLCLimax

keep in mind that they are playing the game on their own PC's. some will have less than amazing systems, Guild Wars 2 Guru staff had AMD FX 6100 CPU's for example.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.own3d.tv/GuildWars2Live


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there are no performance issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totalbiscuit says it runs good, people just don't know how to make videos, which is probably the case. for FRAPS you should record at half size ad disable AA in game, it would be smoother without having to run it on low/medium and wouldn't run so poorly.
> IGN videos are max settings and run fine.
> Lewis B at Tap Repeatedly says he ran it great maxed out, and used MSI Afterburner to record because it is better than FRAPS for performance.
> also, keep in mind that they are playing the game on their own PC's. some will have less than amazing systems, Guild Wars 2 Guru staff had AMD FX 6100 CPU's for example.


Good to hear. Even if there were some small performance issues they have plenty of time to fix that anyhow.

Now, we just gotta wait for the game.


----------



## thrgk

any idea on before summer or after on release date?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> can you PM me a better forum then? I am trying to get acquainted with the game as much as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone in the same boat as me about HoM points for Guild Wars 2 and own all copies of GW, check this out I just found it..
> http://www.reddit.com/r/GuildWars/comments/iu3qw/a_hom_guide_to_3050_aimed_at_beginners/
> If anyone has a better guide please post.


I've been using this guide, as well as this guide.

The first is a little more in depth where as the second basically just tells you what would be the easiest route.

It seems most guides vary on opinion as to what class to do this as and in what order to beat the games in. I am personally just going EotN -> Nightfall -> Factions -> Prophecies. Afterwards I'll worry about my money and what I need to buy and set out to achieve.

Thankfully, I had an old prophecies account from launch and had 4 characters each with 5-6 mini pets from birthdays. I'm up to 18 mini pets! Would be 20 if it weren't for 2 duplicates









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there are no performance issues:


That really bumps my confidence back up if he says they played the alpha version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any idea on before summer or after on release date?


Still nothing official. My best case scenario would be closed/limited betas in March, open betas in April, leave May for bug fixing and last minute tweaking, and release in early June. That would be best case I think as well as give time for Tera to release May 1st, and those that don't like it after their first free month, would then likely jump to GW2. But who knows....


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRD3iHqibk


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/guild-wars-2-mmorpg/dungeon-runner/


----------



## FLCLimax

Link of the video from the beginning
http://youtu.be/cHMzEL5p7dY?hd=1

1v1 fight
http://youtu.be/cHMzEL5p7dY?hd=1&t=29m1s

Cannon
http://youtu.be/cHMzEL5p7dY?hd=1&t=3m13s

Burning oil
http://youtu.be/cHMzEL5p7dY?hd=1&t=5m53s

Mortar
http://youtu.be/cHMzEL5p7dY?hd=1&t=4m56s


----------



## FLCLimax

Dungeon Gameplay from Guru

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4KDOf5n2SI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt6XgV4QvoQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8sIVI3i95A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sTUAp_K8Uw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMWe2PPOjwo


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/guild_wars_2/b/pc/archive/2012/02/20/guild-wars-2-is-the-mmo-revolution-that-star-wars-the-old-republic-promised.aspx


----------



## Vorgier

Anyone happen to know any videos of thief (pvp preferably) from the CBT? Not having any luck finding much good footage.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Beta Development Update*
BY ERIC FLANNUM FEBRUARY 21ST, 2012









Quote:


> Hey, everyone, Lead Game Designer Eric Flannum here. As most of you know by now, it's a very exciting time for all of us here at ArenaNet. We just finished a huge beta event weekend, and we've got beta events just around the corner. We have a lot of work to do to get the game ready, but we're definitely up to the challenge and eager to show off the game to a larger audience. With that in mind, we've been adding all sorts of new things to the game, as well as revising and improving on as many aspects of the game as we think need it.
> In this blog post, we've got Randy Knapp explaining improvements to the compass, Devon Carver discussing some of the additions we've made to our open-world content, and Jon Peters talking about changes and additions to our boons and conditions. But first, I'd like to talk about some changes to being downed and defeated.


----------



## FLCLimax

Story choices making a visible difference in gameplay?


----------



## thrgk

is lotro like this game? would like a mmo in the meantime since we do not have release date on gw2. Housing would be nice, i know in swg i spend hours on my house lol


----------



## ShaneS429

From the GuildWars2 Twitter:
Quote:


> Guild Wars 2 @GuildWars2
> We have a surprise for you tomorrow, keep an eye on our social networks and website! Tell your friends to follow us as well! ~MK


And Facebook...
Quote:


> A big thanks for following us on Facebook! We have a surprise for you tomorrow, so keep an eye on our social networks and website and tell your friends to follow us, too! ~RB


Possibly related, possibly not. From G4TV Facebook.
Quote:


> BIG NEWS for a certain video game franchise is coming tomorrow at 8 AM ET on G4TV.com!
> 
> A certain fanbase is going to be very, very pleased...


This has got to be beta signup and not merely just a schedule or listing of beta dates. With them telling us to watch their sites, social networks, and tell our friends, that implies specific details on getting into beta, or dare I say, preorders?


----------



## FLCLimax

we'll see.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> we'll see.


Stop killing my high man!


----------



## JMattes

any updates??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> This has got to be beta signup and not merely just a schedule or listing of beta dates. With them telling us to watch their sites, social networks, and tell our friends, that implies specific details on getting into beta, or dare I say, preorders?


Do Want!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.necrobator.com/features/beta-impressions-on-ten-ton-hammer-pvp-teaser-video/

http://www.vg247.com/2012/02/21/a-jaunt-through-tyria-hands-on-with-the-guild-wars-2-beta/

Totalbiscuit UI overview - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tan2I50Pz0o

Ascalon basin exploration - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Z8n120H7Y

WvWvW - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-teaYeJLH1c

Mike B mesmer PVP - http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/mesmer-pvp-battle-of-kyhlo/


----------



## FLCLimax

G4 is a bust. borderlands 2 info.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Totalbiscuit UI overview - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tan2I50Pz0o


I love this video. Inventory search is awesome, and the compact button is great. Mail makes me happy as well. I also love that this game already has a looking for group feature, unlike certain hundred million dollar flops/disappointments who shall not be named.


----------



## Bastyn99

God, Simon and Lewis from Yogscast, dont they know anything about this game ? Oh you can dodge, I didnt know that. Oh whats a condition ? They quite fun to listen to, but really horrible Guild Wars 2 players. They should have send out a test for every chosen beta tester to determine whether they were worthy of playing.


----------



## geovas77

This game definitely has me excited for mmos two years after quitting wow and almost exclusively playing battlefield since then. Hopefully it's not just hype!

Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneS429

Beta Signup is now open for 48hours. GO GO!

More than likely they will post a blog update later on with specific details on dates and number of people per beta event. Or at least I hope.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Beta Signup is now open for 48hours. GO GO!
> More than likely they will post a blog update later on with specific details on dates and number of people per beta event. Or at least I hope.


Page is getting hammered. But if you keep trying it will work eventually. ie, continue hammering.


----------



## ShaneS429

I somewhat love when they want system specs. I found myself in a few betas recently and I'm guessing it's because I'm one of the few that probably has the nvidia surround setup. I hope I get chosen for that reason


----------



## ntherblast

I applied but was wondering why is it that after submitting my system specs the page to put info such as e-mail came up in german? I translated it anyway just wondering. Also I have more than one e-mail signed up for their newsletter but only one received the email with the download and it seems after you submit one account it keeps giving an error doing it again


----------



## ntherblast

lag and double post


----------



## FLCLimax

see you guys there.


----------



## Crabby654

Overclock.net guild in GW2 yet?!


----------



## FreekyGTi

anyone sign up for the beta and have everything complete fine but never receive the confirmation email? its been like 2 hours since i signed up and I even went back and did the form over again and said my email had already been used to sign up but never got any emails. I read the FAQ and it said i could redo the form for the beta and it will resend my confirmation email but didnt find any place to actually do that


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> anyone sign up for the beta and have everything complete fine but never receive the confirmation email? its been like 2 hours since i signed up and I even went back and did the form over again and said my email had already been used to sign up but never got any emails. I read the FAQ and it said i could redo the form for the beta and it will resend my confirmation email but didnt find any place to actually do that


I have applied hours ago across 4 different computers of my own, and had a few friends apply as well. None of us have received confirmation emails. I wouldn't worry about it. The devs also said confirmation emails do not change your odds of getting picked. Unless you really entered the wrong email, ha, then you would never get the acceptance email! They took down the resend confirmation options because too many people were doing it and it backed up the whole email system.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> *If you don't get your confirmation email immediately, please don't panic. It's just taking the system a bit of time to get those out  ~RB*


----------



## Bastyn99

Yup, it can take from 2 mintues to several hours to get the confirmation Email. Dont Worry. God I hope I get accepted


----------



## BankaiKiller

Got my confirmation email


----------



## JMattes

I did it on 2 different computer and I didnt get the first one.. But I got the second one instantly..

Go figure.. When are they announcing beta??

And I would totally joing a OCN guild!!

PM me if you want to start it up!

I may just start one for Tera!


----------



## FreekyGTi

thanks all for the responses...i wasnt too concerned about the email as i had read on i think the official forums that the confirmation email wasnt anything that needed to be had for gw2...i was just mostly curious cause it seemed like a lot of people got theirs right away


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Just an FYI there already is a guild wars guild. If you own the first game you can feel free to join (though I am not apart of the guild and cannot speak to its activeness).


----------



## FLCLimax

Yogcast:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YKm20rPQY&feature=g-u-u&context=G25f8544FUAAAAAAAAAA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM9ybzgR0Ik&feature=g-u-u&context=G25f8544FUAAAAAAAAAA
http://youtu.be/V0jb2_mM4TM
http://youtu.be/uZV7x8z2AAU

http://youtu.be/8M-gvfQjdm4
http://youtu.be/Q4mI4mttX9I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb4HgTc3lyc&feature=g-u-u&context=G25f8544FUAAAAAAAAAA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soF5yBolsfI


----------



## FLCLimax

Crafting Explained

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/02/22/flameseeker-chronicles-extra-guild-wars-2-crafting-explained/

meh, whatever. after SWG i don't care about crafting in mmo's, it will never measure up.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/02/20/gw2-closed-beta-bookends-and-quick-impressions/

http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/02/21/gw2-closed-beta-war-stories/

http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/02/22/gw2-sunrise-on-the-plains-of-ashford/

http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/02/22/gw2-press-beta-the-richest-pve-experience-part-1/


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamespot.com/guild-wars-2/videos/now-playing-guild-wars-2-humans-and-norns-6350912/#toggle_video


----------



## Ollii

Guys, when I'm trying to enter the beta stuff and let the hardware scan run, it only shows 718MB out of 3072MB of VRAM (GPU in sig rig), what's up with this?...


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Guys, when I'm trying to enter the beta stuff and let the hardware scan run, it only shows 718MB out of 3072MB of VRAM (GPU in sig rig), what's up with this?...


Its really buggy, some people with 1.5 GB of VRAM are shown to have 3 GB. I dunno, bad software is bad ?

Still no news on when the Beta we all signed up for is going to be ?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://greibach.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/the-big-beta-barrage-part-1-traits/


----------



## JMattes

No clue.. I ran out of emails to sign up with.. (each with difference computers too) I still got more computers to sign up









Looks like I will be making more email accounts..


----------



## FLCLimax

*Live Interview with Jonathan Sharp* *@ 6pm PDT(9pm EST)*


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-takes-your-wvw-questions-here-and-on-reddit


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/q3glu/ama_on_guild_wars_2_world_vs_world_tomorrow_8am/
Quote:


> Hey guys, you've probably seen that we're taking sign-ups for a chance to be in the GW2 beta. https://beta.guildwars2.com/
> One of the things we need to test is World vs. World, a massive PvP format where hundreds of players fight each other in three-way battles against other shards.
> *We need tens of thousands of people to test this!*
> One of our WvW designers, Mike Ferguson, is going to be on reddit TOMORROW morning at 8:00 AM PST to answer your questions about World vs. World.
> Like we did for our last AMA with the ArenaNet designers, Mike will be posting on this account http://www.reddit.com/user/ArenaNetTeam/
> We'd love to see you all there with all your burning questions about WvW and it would be awesome to make sure the reddit gaming community knows about this so they can ask questions, too.
> Here's a WvW follow up post to get yourselves ready for the AMA tomorrow! http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-fergu...-and-on-reddit
> ~Regina Buenaobra (Community Manager, ArenaNet)


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Anybody else tired of watching mediocre beta players? I want to see somebody effectively use all the skills available to them. Most of the combat videos are just too painful to watch. I can't be the only one that thinks this. The most entertaining clips I saw were from BlueXephos and that's only because his partner's falsetto is hilarious. If anybody has a link to some great combat from the recent beta please post it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Only skilled press member here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0-S9SQCW4

Arenanet needs to do something about this, and about all the misinformation being spouted about their game. they may not gvie a **** right now, but they are going to have to give a **** at some point.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Only skilled press member here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0-S9SQCW4
> Arenanet needs to do something about this, and about all the misinformation being spouted about their game. they may not gvie a **** right now, but they are going to have to give a **** at some point.


What misinformation ?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Only skilled press member here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0-S9SQCW4
> Arenanet needs to do something about this, and about all the misinformation being spouted about their game. they may not gvie a **** right now, but they are going to have to give a **** at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> What misinformation ?
Click to expand...

it's tab target based
there are quest givers
the tank/heal/dps setup is still there
it's not an MMO

gary gannon was "blown away" by the lack of tab targeting and being able to move around while casting and the ability to dodge after playing the game this weekend.......yet he has been talking about the game for a couple years now.

many of the impressions from the press beta contradict each other(factual things, like having/not having waypoints in WvW with the misinformed Yogcast dude listing this as a con).

everyone and their mother still insists some kind of holy trinity is in this game, then they cry over wiping in the story mode of the first dungeon because "melee classes get one shot" , mobs "kind of bounce around the place" and
"it's hard to stay alive". this is the designated easy mode for dungeons in this game, what everybody is expected to pass....but of course it doesn't play like WoW and you can't pew pew while not worrying about your own ass since there is no aggro bull**** and heal bot.


----------



## FLCLimax

for those who missed the interview : http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/


----------



## FLCLimax

*Reddit AMA with WvW designers*

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/live-coverage-wvw-designers-mike-fergusons-reddit-iama/


----------



## gotskil

I have 560 ti's in SLI and it showed I had 4 gb of VRAM so I dunno kinda messed up it seems.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I have 560 ti's in SLI and it showed I had 4 gb of VRAM so I dunno kinda messed up it seems.


I think it says that for everyone.


----------



## bogey1337

Its kind of amusing to see the impressions of gary gannon. He was literally blown away.







Mike B was the skeptic of the bunch but it seems he's sold now after the beta. Its entertaining to hear his commentary on the city tours he made.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Its kind of amusing to see the impressions of gary gannon. He was literally blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike B was the skeptic of the bunch but it seems he's sold now after the beta. Its entertaining to hear his commentary on the city tours he made.


I think its good to have skeptics and not all 100% Fanboys, given I am most likely a fanboy







but its nice to be brought back down to see SOME concerns that I've been reading about. Like content after launch and gear being mostly cosmetic, I share in these concerns myself but I really want to see how it all plays out.


----------



## ShaneS429

I think I'm 100% sold on GW2 after reading development udpates and watching videos.

I'm much more of a pvper so I think that's why I'm not worried about "end game"

1 million beta signups in the 50hours they left it open seems insane to me. I hope they announce the beta schedule soon


----------



## Ghoxt

As I'm playing SWTor and am at end game, having some fun, me and the family are looking square at GW2. While SWTor was polished visually, they missed core MMO items which are inexcusable, no guild bank, no LFG...except manually shouting in General chat..after several years of Marketing hype about Guild signups etc...nothing for guilds...just wow.

And crafting is useless, across the board. Just wow. How the .... did that occur...nm.

I applied for Beta like everyone else...doh, "Stranded at the drive-in, branded a fool...."


----------



## JMattes

Did the beta sign up close? I didnt sign up the 5 other computers!! No!! I only signed up 3 times..


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Did the beta sign up close? I didnt sign up the 5 other computers!! No!! I only signed up 3 times..


it closed 4 hours ago.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Its really buggy, some people with 1.5 GB of VRAM are shown to have 3 GB. I dunno, bad software is bad ?
> Still no news on when the Beta we all signed up for is going to be ?


Yeah I guess so...kinda annoys me, having a beasty rig and I'm not even able to send them the right info








I didn't sign up lol


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> If you have more than one HD or graphics card, Scannertron IS indeed sending us the info. It's only displaying one field. ~RB


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> for those who missed the interview : http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/


good interview, heres to hoping they show underwater pvp sometime soon.

hope to get into the next beta.

cant wait for launch of this game, the excitement!!


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Features overview @ PC Gamer

http://www.pcgamer.com/previews/guild-wars-2-beta-guild-mechanics-overview/


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/preview-hd-guild-wars-2/727313


----------



## CallsignVega

They really need to turn down the particle effects as they are way overdone. You can't even see what you are attacking most of the time.


----------



## bogey1337

_Based on the AMA
"Mike, as to further clarify please, do you mean 300 per server or 300 for each map (1200 max)."

"Each map, and we're doing our best to push that number higher!"_

If they can pull this off properly then oh my...


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> _Based on the AMA
> "Mike, as to further clarify please, do you mean 300 per server or 300 for each map (1200 max)."
> 
> "Each map, and we're doing our best to push that number higher!"_
> If they can pull this off properly then oh my...


Honestly 300 per map is pretty cool as is and I feel like I would be happy with it but I want to see how big the maps are as well. Like in SW:ToR you have Ilum and if there's more than 50 people on screen the game FREAKS out for most people and Ilum is HUUGE and makes for a lot of pointless running around with nothing to do.


----------



## ShaneS429

So I was in the Tera beta again this weekend. The first weekend I told myself I loved it and went and preordered it. Now I cancelled my preorder...

Finally realizing that every attack and ability roots you to the ground, having the same ol big blocks of texts to quest, and people fighting over mobs just ruined the experience for me.

I was literally watching a live stream yesterday and the streamer was in a skype call with 2-3 other players and I hear one go "Hurry up and tag that mob before that sorc does!"

That right there shows the big problem I have with most mmos, especially now with seeing how GW2 deals with things.


----------



## FLCLimax

more bumbling idiots crying about difficulty when they just don't know how to plahy.


----------



## Crabby654

Rumor has it, dodging + hitting 6 to heal is hard


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> more bumbling idiots crying about difficulty when they just don't know how to plahy.


terrible, only decent video i've seen is the one you posted earlier showing someone actually dodging and using skills, the majority have been like this video just not as bad as this...


----------



## FLCLimax

"Ok i m a tank."


----------



## firestorm1

awesome vid.


----------



## MaxWaves

I want to try this







I signed up no answers yet


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWaves*
> 
> I want to try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up no answers yet


Its Satuday, calm down!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1158311&postcount=35
Quote:


> Just wanted to pop in and clarify a little bit:
> 
> There are:
> 
> Renown Hearts (by Anthony Ordon on KillTenRats)
> http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/01/20/gw2-just-play/
> 
> Meta-Events: (See halfway down by Devon Carver)
> http://www.arena.net/blog/beta-development-update
> 
> Dynamic Events, Personal Story, Dungeons, etc.
> You know that stuff!
> 
> In the beta weekend, there were generally 2 or more large meta dynamic event chains in each of the maps available. These meta event chains are made up of usually in the ballpark of 5-20+ events chaining and branching in various different directions. They stand out because even if no events are currently running, you'll see unique UI for them that tells you the state of the world as a result of the events that occurred in the area.
> 
> Meta events generally have the largest amount of world impact of any event chains, making large sweeping changes to huge chunks of a map in the world. Dynamic events have varying impact from small (new merchant who sells stuff) to massive (explosions!!) depending on the scope and important of the event.
> 
> You'll find the early part of the game tends to be a bit easier to help guide people into the game and not overwhelm them at first. There are optional much harder areas available in those maps for folks looking for larger challenges, and group events even in the starter maps as well designed to be a larger challenge. As you progress through the game, you'll encounter more and more meta events, group events, and the difficulty ramps up. Along the way, you'll encounter more events that have larger branches along their failure chains as well.
> 
> Also a bonus tip, after any dynamic event (or event chain) it's always a good idea to follow the key NPC's or investigate the area after the event has been completed. If you don't run off, you'll often times find they build new buildings, setup stores, build defenses, kick off new events (after some dialogue), repair broken things, build siege weapons, change the weather, have new spawns appear/change, and more as a result of dynamic events concluding.
> 
> The range of affect on each events varies on a case by case basis, if you get the rabbits out of the melon field the farmers daughter opens a store and sells watermelon and lucky rabbits feet. If you participate in the meta event chain to drive into centaur lands near Beetletun, you open up merchants who find centaur weapons and sell them, conquer centaur lands causing centaurs to stop spawning in the area, open up safe paths for caravans to travel to Beetletun and more!
> 
> It's always good to look around after an event and see what happened, there is often more than on first glance you'd think.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit,
> Colin


http://www.guildwars2guru.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1158374&postcount=37
Quote:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hefan
> Thank you Colin! That's very informative and cleared many of my concerns. Just one quick question, in the centaur case, if you conquer the centaur lands and they stop spawning in the area, how long will it take for them to come back?
> 
> 
> 
> That varies based on time intervals, and if players are there to help stop them as they begin pushing north back towards Beetletun. Basically, it changes every time so you can't set a stop watch and know for sure when they will come back to keep things feeling more natural, dynamic and alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## FLCLimax

old ass video, but just posting to show people that there's still developers who keep their promises.


----------



## JMattes

When will beta be announced!! Its Monday! Hurry up!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cfm/post/4785542/Guild-Wars-2-Next-Closed-Beta-Event-in-Late-March.html#4785542

late march, tens of thousands of invites.


----------



## Lokster1

@FLClimax, just wanted to say thanks for all the useful info you post. I just started to follow this thread last week (I'm far from being caught up) and I'm actually getting really excited about this game now.

A few questions that maybe someone can answer for me (never played GW1, only WoW):

What are the benefits of guilds? Are there hardcore/casual guilds in the GW1 (I'm looking at WoW for reference)? I was in a hardcore guild but I don't want to commit the time to doing that anymore but still would like to be able to group with the same people when I do have time to do it.

I saw the bit on crafting you posted on the last page, is there an auction house in game to sell items you make?

Are there achievements in game? I was a huge achievement person in WoW and love working to get those hard ones =D

I know getting GW1 won't really prepare me for GW2 as the gameplay is completely different, but should I play it some to get a feel for the lore? (I'm not a big lore person btw) Also how hard is it to complete the objects from GW1 to get in-game items for GW2, sorry forgot the name of it.

I was hoping that swtor was going to be a 'revolutionary' game and I would of played that for my next mmo but after reading the reviews it looks to be a copy of WoW with voice acting, so I passed. But this game looks like the real deal and I'm excited about it! Love the dynamic look of fighting, no more standing in the same spot and bashing your skills over and over.

Thanks again!


----------



## FLCLimax

Marketplace interface sighted:




some old info about it:

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/interview_etape_avec_arenanet/#vo
Quote:


> Guild Wars 2 includes a full Marketplace for players, which will differ from the usual MMO auction house in a number of ways. The biggest and most important difference is GW2's Marketplace supports postings from both buyers and sellers. You might put your sword up for sale, then offer 100 gold for the specific axe you're looking for without having to find any specific seller. The market can display the history of average value and trends for an item, making it easy to determine a fair value for your goods. It might be worth waiting to sell your item, depending if the price is rising or falling.
> 
> Items you put up for sale may sell while you're offline, and the funds will be deposited in your account bank. You must be in game to put a new item up for sale, but you will be able to browse the market, bid from your account bank, or cancel your own auctions and offers while logged in to a web browser without running the game.


http://gw2.variance.hu/2011/05/04/variance-guild-wars-2-arenanet-interview/
Quote:


> *Is the marketplace going to be global between servers, i.e. drawing data for marketplace prices and selection from multiple servers, or is it going to be local to a specific server?
> 
> Eric:* The Marketplace will be global, drawing data from all servers.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> @FLClimax, just wanted to say thanks for all the useful info you post. I just started to follow this thread last week (I'm far from being caught up) and I'm actually getting really excited about this game now.
> 
> A few questions that maybe someone can answer for me (never played GW1, only WoW):
> 
> What are the benefits of guilds? Are there hardcore/casual guilds in the GW1 (I'm looking at WoW for reference)? I was in a hardcore guild but I don't want to commit the time to doing that anymore but still would like to be able to group with the same people when I do have time to do it.
> 
> I saw the bit on crafting you posted on the last page, is there an auction house in game to sell items you make?
> 
> Are there achievements in game? I was a huge achievement person in WoW and love working to get those hard ones =D
> 
> I know getting GW1 won't really prepare me for GW2 as the gameplay is completely different, but should I play it some to get a feel for the lore? (I'm not a big lore person btw) Also how hard is it to complete the objects from GW1 to get in-game items for GW2, sorry forgot the name of it.
> 
> I was hoping that swtor was going to be a 'revolutionary' game and I would of played that for my next mmo but after reading the reviews it looks to be a copy of WoW with voice acting, so I passed. But this game looks like the real deal and I'm excited about it! Love the dynamic look of fighting, no more standing in the same spot and bashing your skills over and over.
> 
> Thanks again!


Guilds have benefits in PVP and you can do some cool things like display your guild emblem on your weapons and armor. you can be a part of multiple guilds at once, not sure what the maximum amount is though.




there are lots of achievements in GW2:




i would go to the guild wars and guild wars 2 wikis for the lore at this point.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## black7hought

PC Gamer has released a new video *20 things you don't know about Guild Wars 2* and after the linked video they have a *Guild Wars 2 Graphics Demo* video. It gives a good idea of the visual effects that each setting improves.

http://www.pcgamer.com/previews/20-things-you-didnt-know-about-guild-wars-2/


----------



## FLCLimax

*Previewing Guild Wars 2: The MMORPG Reinvented
*
http://www.zam.com/story.html?story=29098


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq9v52yEPiM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsBnzVrj3j4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWuh_4Qs2w0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hszp2dSops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsxmQlOOIfM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8PYzAAbpKI


----------



## Lokster1

The more I read/see about this game the more excited I get, hopefully I get into the next beta =D and hopefully it will live up to my rapidly increasing anticipation!!

Any discussion about forming a OCN guild? I probably missed it in the 100+ pages if there was.

Are waypoints the only form of faster travel in the game? Are there mounts?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/play-your-way-jon-peters-on-traits-and-attributes


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> The more I read/see about this game the more excited I get, hopefully I get into the next beta =D and hopefully it will live up to my rapidly increasing anticipation!!
> 
> Any discussion about forming a OCN guild? I probably missed it in the 100+ pages if there was.
> 
> Are waypoints the only form of faster travel in the game? Are there mounts?


no mounts.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> The more I read/see about this game the more excited I get, hopefully I get into the next beta =D and hopefully it will live up to my rapidly increasing anticipation!!
> Any discussion about forming a OCN guild? I probably missed it in the 100+ pages if there was.
> Are waypoints the only form of faster travel in the game? Are there mounts?


Guild already exists, though I am not a part of it and do not remember who to contact. There is a GW1 thread around here somewhere where that information is at.

There are no mounts, waypoints you pay to use and you fast travel.


----------



## Crabby654

I believe this is new as of yesterday (Feb 28th) and if not I apologize for re-posting. PCGamer video showing the differences between Low - Medium - High graphics settings and I have to say after seeing this...this game is straight up beautiful.


----------



## Zen00

Very nice, I like that walk down of the graphics a lot.

I'll have to make a video like that about something when I get into the beta.


----------



## Crabby654

Edited for post below this


----------



## FLCLimax

the old Luna Atra skills tool has been updated with traits and up to date skills.

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/?lang=en


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I believe this is new as of yesterday (Feb 28th) and if not I apologize for re-posting. PCGamer video showing the differences between Low - Medium - High graphics settings and I have to say after seeing this...this game is straight up beautiful.


I've heard the difference between max/minimum settings is also like 4 FPS.. so there's still A LOT of optimization that needs to be done.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the old Luna Atra skills tool has been updated with traits and up to date skills.
> http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/?lang=en


Awesome thank you! I removed my previous post.


----------



## FLCLimax

my thief build

my ranger build

my engineer build


----------



## FLCLimax

Totalbiscuit videos: jumping puzzle and warrior overview

http://youtu.be/Y4UWZ2XN9rs

http://youtu.be/ZYj2QMEPRT0


----------



## grishkathefool

*Non-quest driven stuff to explore?*


----------



## DayoftheGreek

All this news really inspired me to start working on my HOM. Working my way through factions now and I have 4 points. Aw yeah, bring on GW2.

Any tips/tricks for easy HOM points? The guides I've seen all say beat the campaigns, get money, buy weapons/armor/heros/minis.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> All this news really inspired me to start working on my HOM. Working my way through factions now and I have 4 points. Aw yeah, bring on GW2.
> Any tips/tricks for easy HOM points? The guides I've seen all say beat the campaigns, get money, buy weapons/armor/heros/minis.


It's always good to start off with completing the campaigns, since it isn't getting any easier later on :d start off getting titles, those need time but they mostly are cheap and will grant you a nice boost of cash (well, they should). You might want to use that cash for making a fully equiped hero setup, so you can continue your rampage through gw in HM. You might want to spend some money on (HoM) weaps too. After doing so, keep that money, unless you like to get some nice armor







(could've bought that before too).

Also, when title hunting, attempt multiple titles at the same time (while able to play HM), eg: after completing all campaigns and getting your heroes set up, go back to cantha and start from the very beginning, bring signet of capture along (skill hunter titles), vanquish the areas (vanquish titles), complete the missions when you have the opportunity (guardian titles) and last but not least scrape the borders of the map to finish your cartography titles. (not sure whether you get all the borders right? download texmod and I'll give you further instructions to reveal which areas you haven't explored yet).

Now....this is the long way to do it (and imo the most fun way, I always add in legendary survivor while vanquishing, even more fun!).
You could also skip the title hunting for a while, start doing speed clears/dungeon runs and earn cash (note: you'll only get the huge heaps of cash in case you're good at it + get the great drops as chest rewards).

Last recommended way to do it: power selling high-value items, which would ruin your whole GW1 experience. Also, if your pselling item suddenly drops in value, you just might lose 1/2 of your money, maybe even 3/4th..

If you just started, I might actually make a ranger in cantha (factions), I wouldn't mind teaming up







GW1 is kinda deserted lately, unless some events are going on. I won't be able to play a lot though










good luck


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Totalbiscuit videos: jumping puzzle and warrior overview
> http://youtu.be/Y4UWZ2XN9rs
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZYj2QMEPRT0


good video's, found TB's comment to be funny.

looking forward to doing some puzzles, looks really fun.


----------



## FLCLimax

Defense oriented Warrior build


----------



## mksteez

Did they ever announce when exactly the game is coming out?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Did they ever announce when exactly the game is coming out?


no release announcements made so far, they are still in the beta process.


----------



## Ryncrash

Signed up for beta, but does anyone know how many keys they are going to release or when they plan on making the release.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Signed up for beta, but does anyone know how many keys they are going to release or when they plan on making the release.


i believe i saw someone say they would hold another beta event at the end of this month, not sure on the amount of keys they will give for the beta but it looks like they want a larger number of people (compared to press beta) 1000+ ? probably more.


----------



## Ryncrash

Diablo 3 sent out 100,000 keys with a little over a million sign ups for beta. I hope that guildwars 2 does the same. Gives a 1 out of 10 chance does anyone feel lucky.


----------



## Cha0s89

ANet said in a post on their blog that the beta event we signed up for would be sometime near the end of March. That article also said that the test would be mainly for stress testing their servers, so hopefully a high number of us will get in!

I'll link the article once I can find it.

*edit*
It was actually a press letter from NCSoft with a confirmation tweet by ANet. Link.


----------



## Zen00

Make sure you visit this new website, http://www.lolcharr.com/

Here's one I made, but can't upload because my college filtering system has blocked it (they think it's a phishing website because of the high traffic







)


----------



## JMattes

Not having a beta schedule posted yet or starting to take preorders with the incentive of having beta access makes me think that this game easily months away.

Tera Online even started preorders before their started there closed beta and wont be out to May.. so with that.kind.of time frame in mind i dont think GW2 will be out till end of summer or early fall..


----------



## FLCLimax

Imagine All the People: An Interview With ArenaNet Writer Angel Leigh McCoy

nice interview.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Imagine All the People: An Interview With ArenaNet Writer Angel Leigh McCoy
> nice interview.


one of the better interviews i've read on GW2, thanks for sharing.

+REP


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Lokster1

A couple of good reads:

About traits and the holy trinity - http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/03/06/flameseeker-chronicles-how-do-trinities-work/

Interview with Jon Peters - http://www.zam.com/story.html?story=29213


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> A couple of good reads:
> About traits and the holy trinity - http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/03/06/flameseeker-chronicles-how-do-trinities-work/
> Interview with Jon Peters - http://www.zam.com/story.html?story=29213


first link was a good read, i found myself reading all the comments posted there so far, lots of interesting views and well formed replies.

+REP


----------



## zelix

Ugh this game couldn't come any quicker


----------



## JMattes

Any word on the March beta event?? I would assume if the rumors are true about a late March event that invites should be within a week or 2?


----------



## Lokster1

My guess would be the March 23-25, so the invite would probably go out a week or so before that. If they are going to try and stress test the servers like they said it would have to be on a weekend to allow more people to play.


----------



## Lokster1

Video on underwater combat mechanics: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KtohZlY8CbA


----------



## Highrisk

I'm in this hibernating state of gaming. Everything I play nowadays, doesn't last me for more than a day and I get bored. All I want is for this game to be released!


----------



## ntherblast

Lame I didn't get into the beta or maybe they haven't picked the users yet and waiting to send confirmations


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lame I didn't get into the beta or maybe they haven't picked the users yet and waiting to send confirmations


Come on... it literally states on there they will be sending invites out shortly (ie: not sent out yet). This was just to promote their video and to say thanks for applying.


----------



## Mr. 13

I got the same email, is it saying that I'm not selected?









I wanna cry


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Come on... it literally states on there they will be sending invites out shortly (ie: not sent out yet). This was just to promote their video and to say thanks for applying.


Meh I only read up to the part where it says we wish we could invite everyone. The video was also unwatchable since you can't maximize the small player which sucks on bigger resolutions.


----------



## Lokster1

Hmmm, I only got the email on 1 of the 4 address for the the 4 computers I signed up with?!? Not sure what that means


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Hmmm, I only got the email on 1 of the 4 address for the the 4 computers I signed up with?!? Not sure what that means


you might get it later, remember how it took them a while to roll out the confirmation emails?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> you might get it later, remember how it took them a while to roll out the confirmation emails?


I got all my confirmation emails shortly after signing up for the beta....I'm just hoping it might mean I got into beta







I would love to actually get my hands on this game


----------



## Zen00

I like how the email glibly assumes that we all have facebook accounts to be able to like with and login with so we can see the video....

Seriously, just give us a YouTube link.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I like how the email glibly assumes that we all have facebook accounts to be able to like with and login with so we can see the video....
> 
> Seriously, just give us a YouTube link.


----------



## Psycho Homer

The wait is killing me


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm not sure how the NDA will work but I am assuming we will be at least be able to tell people we are in beta. If so, we should get an OCN guild up for the beta weekend(s). This will really come in handy when we want to try out the dungeons and WvWvW stuff and not run it solo or with complete randoms.

Good news is that March is going by really fast to me. End of March is right around the corner and so is the beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://buy.guildwars2.com/

pre order info

"From 10th April, players can pre-purchase the Guild Wars 2 Collector's, Digital Deluxe or Standard Editions from buy.guildwars2.com or select retailers. All players that pre-purchase Guild Wars 2 will be given access to all upcoming beta events and will be given head start access prior to release. Follow the link for more information about this and our incredible Collector's Edition!"

Windows XP Service Pack 2 or better

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2 or better

NVIDIA GeForce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)

25 GB available HDD space

Broadband Internet connection

Keyboard and mouse

*Due to potentional changes, system requirements may change over time, and you may be required to upgrade your current system (or obtain a new system) to play the game.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/
> pre order info


ugh you beat me to it. Thats a real collectors edition. A little overpriced imo but still awesome.


----------



## FLCLimax

*"From 10th April, players can pre-purchase the Guild Wars 2 Collector's, Digital Deluxe or Standard Editions from buy.guildwars2.com or select retailers. All players that pre-purchase Guild Wars 2 will be given access to all upcoming beta events and will be given head start access prior to release. Follow the link for more information about this and our incredible Collector's Edition!"

Windows XP Service Pack 2 or better

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2 or better

NVIDIA GeForce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)

25 GB available HDD space

Broadband Internet connection

Keyboard and mouse

*Due to potentional changes, system requirements may change over time, and you may be required to upgrade your current system (or obtain a new system) to play the game.*


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/
> pre order info
> "From 10th April, players can pre-purchase the Guild Wars 2 Collector's, Digital Deluxe or Standard Editions from buy.guildwars2.com or select retailers. All players that pre-purchase Guild Wars 2 will be given access to all upcoming beta events and will be given head start access prior to release. Follow the link for more information about this and our incredible Collector's Edition!"
> Windows XP Service Pack 2 or better
> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2 or better
> NVIDIA GeForce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)
> 25 GB available HDD space
> Broadband Internet connection
> Keyboard and mouse
> *Due to potentional changes, system requirements may change over time, and you may be required to upgrade your current system (or obtain a new system) to play the game.


Access to beta and 3 day head start =D I'm in!


----------



## JMattes

Wow April 10th.. I doubt Beta Events will even start in April.. So June release?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Wow April 10th.. I doubt Beta Events will even start in April.. So June release?


next beta event is in 2 weeks.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> next beta event is in 2 weeks.


You are correct.. However not everyone will be in.. And theres no word on other events before the pre-order. For many of us unlucky soles.. Pre-ordering my be our first chance to play.. So that is atleast a month to a month and a half away.


----------



## tice03

Not sure if this video has been posted before, but I saw it on another site today and figured I would pass it along.

Pretty excited for this game. Definitely will be preordering on April 10th. I would have been happy if the game had come out at any point this year, but since they are starting preorders soon I can't imagine that they are more than 2 to 3 from a release date.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> ugh you beat me to it. Thats a real collectors edition. A little overpriced imo but still awesome.


where did you see the price for it?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm not sure how the NDA will work but I am assuming we will be at least be able to tell people we are in beta. If so, we should get an OCN guild up for the beta weekend(s). This will really come in handy when we want to try out the dungeons and WvWvW stuff and not run it solo or with complete randoms.
> Good news is that March is going by really fast to me. End of March is right around the corner and so is the beta.


"Do I need to sign an NDA to participate in a Guild Wars 2 Beta Event?
Yes. All participants are required to sign an NDA. All content in the Guild Wars 2 Beta Events is confidential. If you are participating in a Guild Wars 2 Beta Event, you should also not disclose that you are a participant."

Looks like you can't even talk about being in the beta


----------



## grishkathefool

I didn't see a price either.

Oh, $150
Quote:


> Both the collector's edition and the digital deluxe ($69.99) version receive some in-game items as well: a mistfire wolf elite skill (summon), Rytlock miniature, a golem banker (allows access to account management from anywhere in the world for five days, Chalice of Glory (unlock pvp rewards and compare your progress to other players), Tome of Influence (a one-time influence boost that's helpful for unlocking guild vaults, emblems, and other things for your guild).


I think I will change my order to the Digital Deluxe version. I'm a little old for figurines and maps. Although, I think that the Miniature and the Wolf Summon are the two things that I look forward to.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> where did you see the price for it?


149.99 click learn more


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> 149.99 click learn more


bottom left corner, completely missed that earlier. Thanks.

well as much as i want the CE those extra's would probably sit in storage or get torn up fairly quickly (knowing me) seems like ill be getting the Digital Deluxe version, only thing i would want from the CE is the soundtrack which will at some point show up in torrents, although i'll probably buy it if they sell it separately.

getting closer and closer to the release of this game, very exciting!


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this video has been posted before, but I saw it on another site today and figured I would pass it along.
> 
> Pretty excited for this game. Definitely will be preordering on April 10th. I would have been happy if the game had come out at any point this year, but since they are starting preorders soon I can't imagine that they are more than 2 to 3 from a release date.


yea it's over a year old.


----------



## muerteman

Digital deluxe for me. No room in the dorm for the statue and arts but I want the mini and wolf summon. Only thing I'm worried about is sorting the 30 hom items plus these bonuses and still learning the game

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## FLCLimax

regular game on launch for me. not paying for a beta and CE is a huge waste of money.


----------



## Crabby654

I'll definitely be picking up the Digital Deluxe. SW:ToR was the first CE of any MMO I bought...what a burn







. So I am hesitant to drop near that much cash again.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> regular game on launch for me. not paying for a beta and CE is a huge waste of money.


Can't you pre-order the regular game and get beta+earlyaccess+heroesband? I can understand not wanting to give money on principle (if you are against that kind of thing), but I was under the impression that any pre-order gets you a bunch of perks. If you are going to buy the game no matter what, might as well grab the perks for the same price.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Can't you pre-order the regular game and get beta+earlyaccess+heroesband? I can understand not wanting to give money on principle (if you are against that kind of thing), but I was under the impression that any pre-order gets you a bunch of perks. If you are going to buy the game no matter what, might as well grab the perks for the same price.


Exactly. I understand not wanting to pre-order if you don't get any perks, but if there are perks, why not?


----------



## ntherblast

Probably jusdt going to go for the deluxe digital. You get the same perks as collectors right except no physical additions?


----------



## ShaneS429

This was a quote from Regina of at the guru forums regarding the preorder beta events.
Quote:


> *When do Beta Weekend Events (BWEs) start, and how many will there be?*
> The first BWE is currently planned for late April, and we expect to have one every month or so. The schedule is subject to change and will be confirmed at a later date. Currently, we do not know how many of these events we will have.


To me this completely eliminated the May/June and maybe even July release dates. With what seems to be a highly succesful beta weekend from press with lots of good feedback, I'm trying to figure out why they may only do 1 event a month. Why the huge long downtime between events?

Was really hoping for a release date in the coming months after this CBT in a few weeks but now that seems really unlikely


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> This was a quote from Regina of at the guru forums regarding the preorder beta events.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *When do Beta Weekend Events (BWEs) start, and how many will there be?*
> The first BWE is currently planned for late April, and we expect to have one every month or so. The schedule is subject to change and will be confirmed at a later date. Currently, we do not know how many of these events we will have.
> 
> 
> 
> To me this completely eliminated the May/June and maybe even July release dates. With what seems to be a highly succesful beta weekend from press with lots of good feedback, I'm trying to figure out why they may only do 1 event a month. Why the huge long downtime between events?
> Was really hoping for a release date in the coming months after this CBT in a few weeks but now that seems really unlikely
Click to expand...

Probably bugfixes or maybe they will limit the beta at first and as time goes on open up more content?


----------



## FLCLimax

November.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November.


What are you talking about? Are people so lazy these days they just reply back with one word and expect others to figure out what they are getting out? Release date you are contemplating???


----------



## Siigari

Betas are such a joke anymore.


----------



## FLCLimax

more city tour videos

http://www.pcgamer.com/previews/guild-wars-2-beta-video-tour-of-three-major-cities/?mtc=comment-208199#comment-208199


----------



## Lokster1

Article on micro transactions: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-09-27-guild-wars-2-is-it-evil-test-revealed

Article on WvWvW plus video: http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/rock-your-world/


----------



## Lettuceman

Oh, that CE is tempting..........really tempting.

I am so close to buying it.


----------



## Cha0s89

I'm glad they're offering the option of a physical pre-purchase. The way I understood it was that they were only offering digital versions of the pre-order, but glad I was wrong.

I had planned on getting the CE, but after seeing what you get it just seems overpriced







Does that $150 CE seem a little steep to you guys for what you get?


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## muerteman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> I'm glad they're offering the option of a physical pre-purchase. The way I understood it was that they were only offering digital versions of the pre-order, but glad I was wrong.
> 
> I had planned on getting the CE, but after seeing what you get it just seems overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that $150 CE seem a little steep to you guys for what you get?


Okay physical deluxe for me. Is prefer not to dl if possible and something tangible is also good if they don't bump the price

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## FLCLimax

www.arena.net/blog/building-community


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> I'm glad they're offering the option of a physical pre-purchase. The way I understood it was that they were only offering digital versions of the pre-order, but glad I was wrong.
> I had planned on getting the CE, but after seeing what you get it just seems overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that $150 CE seem a little steep to you guys for what you get?


I also was planing on getting the CE. However, after seeing what it comes with, it's not worth $150 to me. I wish that they had two collectors versions of the collectors edition. One without the statue for $99.99 and the current one for $150.

The biggest thing that I care about were the digital items from the CE anyway so I'm pretty sure that I'll be going with the digital deluxe version. Save $70 over the CE, and get another game with that. Heck, that's 70% of the entire cost for the Diablo 3 CE.

With the DD version I just wish that 3 / 5 of the exclusive items weren't consumables, but at least the money is going to a good developer.


----------



## Lokster1

Jon Peters talks about professions and traits

http://www.twitch.tv/mmorpgcom/b/311753826


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Are people so lazy these days they just reply back with one word and expect others to figure out what they are getting out? *YES* Release date you are contemplating???
Click to expand...

November. Climax, myself, and others firmly believe that the release will be in November. For my part, this is based on the fact that it was supposed to release in November of '10, then again in November of '11.

So, November. If it comes before that, I will be pleasantly surprised. If it doesn't hit in November, then look for it in November of 2013.

To be quite honest, I was starting to wonder if it was vaporware, I have been waiting since 2006, We were expecting GW2 and alternate races and we got Factions. Then we were expecting GW2 and got Nightfall; then EOTN. Holy crap, EOTN has been out for 4+ years already. Where did the time go....?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> November. Climax, myself, and others firmly believe that the release will be in November. For my part, this is based on the fact that it was supposed to release in November of '10, then again in November of '11.
> So, November. If it comes before that, I will be pleasantly surprised. If it doesn't hit in November, then look for it in November of 2013.
> To be quite honest, I was starting to wonder if it was vaporware, I have been waiting since 2006, We were expecting GW2 and alternate races and we got Factions. Then we were expecting GW2 and got Nightfall; then EOTN. Holy crap, EOTN has been out for 4+ years already. Where did the time go....?


What?! The original GW model was to release new campaigns on a 6 month pace as their team was split into 2 so that they could meet deadlines. After Nightfall the next campaign Utopia was cancelled as they could not do things that they wished to do. Thats why we got EOTN as a stripped down expansion and why GW2 was concieved. It was not supposed to come out instead of Factions and it was not supposed to come out instead of Nightfall...

I agree that when they announced it 2007 that it was a long time before any news was released, but all your other facts are just straight wrong.


----------



## HarrisLam

am i the only one here that actually wishes the game to be released later?

major reason = Diablo 3

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that I don't care about this game so it can be released later. Rather its quite the opposite. I CARE about this game and I WANT it to release later. I expect guild wars 2 to own diablo 3 in my own standards, but diablo 3 is still a must-buy because blizzard games can last as long as 8 years in popularity, you are guaranteed to get back your money's worth

So, Diablo 3 is launching in mid may. The later GW2 launches, the longer I can enjoy playing D3 without having to stare at my wallpaper and decide which game i want to fire up. The later Gw2 launches, the more I feel I'm getting the value of my money from both games

anyone feeling the same? or at least understand what I'm talking about?


----------



## grishkathefool

I was generalizing. I meant that the before each new release (after Prophecies) we expected a product that was different than the original in substance not just in flavor. I distinctly remember talk about playing non-humans prior to the release of Factions.

I remember being mildly disappointed that the new campaigns were just expansions.

However, in truth, I also remember, vividly, walking into Gamestop in September of 2010, opening the new release binder and seeing a November 2011 date. I pre-ordered with them on the spot.

FYI, my statement previous was not meant as a factual assertion. It was more of a bitter metaphor of how long it's been since first we began expecting something different.

At any rate, I stick to my statement of November. Like it or not.


----------



## FLCLimax

Beta invites should be out soon or may be out already.

https://beta.guildwars2.com/account/done

confirmation page is up.


----------



## Zen00

Nothing in my mailbox yet. Hope to see something soon.


----------



## Bastyn99

My friends younger brother just got his invite. AH WANT IT NAO !


----------



## sutty

I've just got an email saying I've been accepted









"Congratulations! You've been chosen to participate in an upcoming Guild Wars 2 beta event! To create your beta account and learn more, visit our Guild Wars 2 Beta Account Page. We'll see you in game!"


----------



## Zen00

Darn, must mean I'm not in. Oh well, at least I'll be able to get into the public betas when I pre-purchase.


----------



## sutty

Although you cant play yet, it says within the next 10 days they'll send me information regarding client download etc.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sutty*
> 
> Although you cant play yet, it says *within the next 10 days* they'll send me information regarding client download etc.


I guess this means the beta wont be next weekend then ?


----------



## mrsmiles

well thats disappointing, didn't get in the the beta, guess the only way to play the game earlier then most is by pre-order.


----------



## bogey1337

Im still kind of hopeful. They said on fb that they will be sending out invites in the next couple of days.. There is still hope.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Im still kind of hopeful. They said on fb that they will be sending out invites in the next couple of days.. There is still hope.


Yeah I'm still semi hopeful as well. I'm not sitting here refreshing or anything, but I won't count myself out until at least Monday.

Also, should I get in I will record some good amount of pvp and whatnot to put on Youtube when the NDA drops.


----------



## ntherblast

I thought that there was an agreement you signed when you opt into the beta that you shouldn't state you got accepted into the beta or anything about it?


----------



## ShaneS429

Yeah you can't say anything if you get in.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Anybody know of an active multi-game guild that plays between 11pm and 4am MT. I think that is GMT -6.


----------



## FLCLimax

Info on another dungeon form PC Gamer, taken from Guru.
Quote:


> The latest PCGamer has an article about the high level dungeon near the Sylvari starting area. Obviously I can't scan the pages and post them here, but if you are interested, the May 2012 Issue 226 has it. But I'll share some of the interesting details.
> 
> -Level 50 dungeon focused on fighting the Nightmare Court with Caithe at your side.
> 
> -Trash mobs have unique elements, archers have a shot that if it isn't interrupted could get you flung into the abyss behind you
> 
> -Each boss in story mode is based on an emotion. Sariel, knight of remorse, will pick a single target and focus on them relentlessly. Graingor, knight of horror, uses fear effects on his island in the middle of a huge lake. Catiern, knight of envy, is a Mesmer that focuses on illusions.
> 
> -Explorable mode has three paths to choose from that feature more Sylvari that are rising up to fill the void that you created from killing everything in Story mode.
> 
> -There are about 10 random events that happen in a dungeon every time you run it. Which could be something like a hidden chest or a giant troll that will ambush you along a path that may have been clear last time you ran the dungeon.
> 
> -There is a room filled with plant cannons, which you'll need to figure out the pattern to get past them. If two plant cannons spot you, you're done. There are other traps similar to what we've seen elsewhere, like fire traps and landmines.
> 
> -There is a cave with a lake so large that if you ran the outside edges all the way around, it would take you five to ten minutes. Three islands in the lake which house Sariel and other mobs. The lake is huge underwater and could take up to an hour to fully explore. Random encounters/rewards in the lake, like a huge fish mini-boss that will try to eat you.


----------



## ShaneS429

Just read that a while ago.

That just sounds amazing. I'm absolutely stunned at what that dungeon will bring. And to think, that's a level 50 dungeon...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> *archers have a shot that if it isn't interrupted could get you flung into the abyss behind you*


that's awesome!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Still deciding which copy I should pre-order or pre-order Diablo 3. However I have beta to Diablo 3 and it is horrible.


----------



## Ollii

I just read something here about multiple beta events...does that mean a possibility to sign up again?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Still deciding which copy I should pre-order or pre-order Diablo 3. However I have beta to Diablo 3 and it is horrible.


You answered your own question. I am disappointed in d3 compared to torchlight2 and the another game can't remember it atm are better deals but good thing diablo is well known franchise.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Still deciding which copy I should pre-order or pre-order Diablo 3. However I have beta to Diablo 3 and it is horrible.


That's the problem with getting into betas, you can get a very bad taste in your mouth by playing the unfinished product. I know when I got into D3 beta I was loving it but the last few patches have given me a bad taste which has tempered my excitement for the game. I will still get it but I doubt I will be playing it as much as I thought I would be before I got into the beta.

That being said I want to get into GW2 beta so bad, looks so good and I want to try the new combat system so badly. I love how skill will trump gear and it looks like there will be a lot of challenging aspects to the game.


----------



## FLCLimax

Updated Skills tool with Ranger Pets.


----------



## JMattes

Any official word on the beta.. Or only the hand full of people that say they got invites?

Or is it hush hush?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Any official word on the beta.. Or only the hand full of people that say they got invites?
> Or is it hush hush?


If you got in you can't say that you got in.....stupid NDA


----------



## JMattes

If you got in would you know by now?

I guess thats what I really wanted to know


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If you got in would you know by now?
> I guess thats what I really wanted to know


No idea, I haven't seen anywhere that they have sent out all the beta invite they are going to for this round, so I'm crossing my fingers they are still sending some out =D


----------



## Darkstar2

Looking foward to this game tho i still have no clue what class im going to play


----------



## Lokster1

Article on personal stories: http://www.arena.net/blog/the-evolution-of-narrative-in-personal-story


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*
> 
> Looking foward to this game tho i still have no clue what class im going to play


are there anyone that will play a girl character just because the girls look flaming hot?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> are there anyone that will play a girl character just because the girls look flaming hot?


ME! haha. I'm always of the mindset that I want to stare at something that is visually appealing to me if I'm going to see them for hundreds of hours.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-obrien-on-microtransactions-in-guild-wars-2


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> ME! haha. I'm always of the mindset that I want to stare at something that is visually appealing to me if I'm going to see them for hundreds of hours.


we are totally on the same page









however I'm worried that the in game character will have significantly less facial details than in character creation

Its totally understandable and all if you think about it, but I really hope it isn't the case here


----------



## grishkathefool

I just read this about crafting on the wiki:
Quote:


> The items obtainable through crafting will have unique appearances but the statistics on the items are no better or worse than items attained through other ways of playing the game.


I would like to just say, *YAY!*


----------



## MoYu

im totally dying just waiting for this game... lets just hope all the hype isnt going to backfire if it dosent meet our expectations... =/


----------



## grishkathefool

I am only wary about a couple things so far.

Crafting, but it seems like it's not integral to gear development.

Also, it's going to take some getting used to the Skills. I thought that the 8 skill limit of Guild Wars combined with the ability to groom the bar with such discretion was great.

Other than that, I am, for the most part thoroughly stoked!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-obrien-on-microtransactions-in-guild-wars-2


rad the article.

All that is described there is fine and good but ehh......when they say that the gold <-> gems trading system can avoid the real money trading companies. Well, just how does it do that? I don't see how the RMT companies can't farm and sell off like they used to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am only wary about a couple things so far.
> Crafting, but it seems like it's not integral to gear development.
> Also, it's going to take some getting used to the Skills. I thought that the 8 skill limit of Guild Wars combined with the ability to groom the bar with such discretion was great.
> Other than that, I am, for the most part thoroughly stoked!


I didn't read much, what's the suggested skill system for GW2?

but whatever it is, every game needs some getting used to in the beginning, even sequels as similar to original as starcraft 2. If it plays too similarly to the original, it risks being called a reskin and the issue will become a burden for the new game


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am only wary about a couple things so far.
> Crafting, but it seems like it's not integral to gear development.
> Also, it's going to take some getting used to the Skills. I thought that the 8 skill limit of Guild Wars combined with the ability to groom the bar with such discretion was great.
> Other than that, I am, for the most part thoroughly stoked!


Gear is going to be just like GW1 from what I've read. All max level gear will have the same stats but will look different. Therefore, crafted gear will have a unique look that you can't get from vendors.

The thing that kind of bugs me is the fact that every ability has a cooldown except for the 1 skill. It really feels like you do a lot more 1 spamming or auto attacking than most MMO's. Guild Wars 1 generally had quite a few options for 10-15 sec cooldowns or basically spammable abilities. Games like WoW had multiple abilities on every class that didn't have a cooldown.

The increased microtransactions scare me a bit too. If there is anything useful that can be bought with gold the whole "can't buy an advantage" thing makes no sense.

Regardless, I've been waiting for this game for years. My HoM is filled up and I'm ready to play.


----------



## gliggo

When is this coming out







i cant want any longer ??!!


----------



## Zen00

The whole reason I wanted a beta invite was to see if the gameplay was my style enough to pre-purchase, too bad I didn't get one.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am only wary about a couple things so far.
> Crafting, but it seems like it's not integral to gear development.
> Also, it's going to take some getting used to the Skills. I thought that the 8 skill limit of Guild Wars combined with the ability to groom the bar with such discretion was great.
> Other than that, I am, for the most part thoroughly stoked!


From how I understand so far, I think that the crafting system is going to be great. I love how they're staying with the capped gear and you aren't going to have to grind away for days to get that "best in slot" item or trying to get into a dungeon and not having enough of the latest gear to get in. Having the ability to craft more or less rare skins is going to be awesome. Those who care about how they look can look good while still having maxed gear, then those who could care less about their look and only how they perform will also be in maxed gear.









I totally agree with you on the greatness of Guild War's 8 skill limit. The ability to build your characters skills toward the team to create a more dynamic team is amazing. The skills in GW2 seem like there is to many of them, but everyone who's been able to actually get some hands on time with the game has said it is amazing. So I must wait and see for myself.

(If I understand the microtransactions article right) I am however, concerned about the microtransactions creating insane prices on some things where it's almost necessary for players to purchase them with real money rather than in-game money. But then again, it will only matter for your looks, not your stats.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> rad the article.
> All that is described there is fine and good but ehh......when they say that the gold <-> gems trading system can avoid the real money trading companies. Well, just how does it do that? I don't see how the RMT companies can't farm and sell off like they used to
> I didn't read much, what's the suggested skill system for GW2?
> but whatever it is, every game needs some getting used to in the beginning, even sequels as similar to original as starcraft 2. If it plays too similarly to the original, it risks being called a reskin and the issue will become a burden for the new game


I think that it'll reduce the third party sellers due to the safety and convenience offered by the gem system. You don't risk getting your account banned, you know that the payment is safe, it's quick and easy to buy the gems, and you aren't supporting botting / account hacking.

IMO it's a good middle ground between a fully fake currency market and a full real money AH like Diablo 3 has. The natural market forces will balance out the gem prices, and they will most likely be the new ectos when it comes to large transactions.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I think that it'll reduce the third party sellers due to the safety and convenience offered by the gem system. You don't risk getting your account banned, you know that the payment is safe, it's quick and easy to buy the gems, and you aren't supporting botting / account hacking.
> IMO it's a good middle ground between a fully fake currency market and a full real money AH like Diablo 3 has. The natural market forces will balance out the gem prices, and they will most likely be the new ectos when it comes to large transactions.


i know

So ideally, in past games where there are only in-game currency, these RMT companies earn money by selling gold. Right now they use a Gem system so gems can only be provided by GW2 system and so RMT can't profit from it?

well, at least the RMT companies can't charge gold for an amount as much as the equivalent of gems sold by the system, that's for sure. But is it not profitable? I don't know

and also,
*Inflation will burst that ideal trade bubble*

You can quote me on that. They better set a max limit on how much in-game gold can 1 gem cost too, cuz as soon as the players get a decent amount of gold, the value of gems will shoot up. Gold is infinite in amount and can be earned in game, not the case for the gems. Once everybody gets some gold, the money-spending-players dont have demand for gold anymore so they won't sell their gems out, supply of gems drop drastically PLUS demand increases as more players can afford them a while after launch = crazy inflation


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> From how I understand so far, I think that the crafting system is going to be great. I love how they're staying with the capped gear and you aren't going to have to grind away for days to get that "best in slot" item or trying to get into a dungeon and not having enough of the latest gear to get in. Having the ability to craft more or less rare skins is going to be awesome. Those who care about how they look can look good while still having maxed gear, then those who could care less about their look and only how they perform will also be in maxed gear.


Although it isn't fun to have to farm the same dungeons over and over to get gear, I do still like gear progression. Once you reach max lvl and get your gear what incentive will there be to go to dungeons? I'm guessing there will be guild rewards (or something else??) still but I like new shineys from dungeon crawling, I enjoy PvE as much as PvP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i know
> So ideally, in past games where there are only in-game currency, these RMT companies earn money by selling gold. Right now they use a Gem system so gems can only be provided by GW2 system and so RMT can't profit from it?
> well, at least the RMT companies can't charge gold for an amount as much as the equivalent of gems sold by the system, that's for sure. But is it not profitable? I don't know


I understand their thinking that since people can buy gems through arena.net (which makes it so you can basically buy gold through trading) it will limit the profitability from farming gold for RMT. Why pay someone 5 bucks for 1000 gold when you can spend that 5 bucks on a gem and get 1000 gold without any chance of being banned, makes sense.

*BUT*

In reality there will still incentive (albeit less) for farming bots and hacking accounts, if they can sell gems (ie gold) for cheaper than arena.net does, then there will be people who will be willing to buy from them. I guess only time will tell how well this works but it's definitely a step in the right direction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> and also,
> *Inflation will burst that ideal trade bubble*
> You can quote me on that. They better set a max limit on how much in-game gold can 1 gem cost too, cuz as soon as the players get a decent amount of gold, the value of gems will shoot up. Gold is infinite in amount and can be earned in game, not the case for the gems. Once everybody gets some gold, the money-spending-players dont have demand for gold anymore so they won't sell their gems out, supply of gems drop drastically PLUS demand increases as more players can afford them a while after launch = crazy inflation


This could definitely be a problem down the road, I guess it all depends on what kind of money sinks they introduce into the game and how often they come out with new stuff to buy via gems.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> In reality there will still incentive (albeit less) for farming bots and hacking accounts, if they can sell gems (ie gold) for cheaper than arena.net does, then there will be people who will be willing to buy from them. I guess only time will tell how well this works but it's definitely a step in the right direction.


ya, basically what I was saying there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> This could definitely be a problem down the road, I guess it all depends on what kind of money sinks they introduce into the game and how often they come out with new stuff to buy via gems.


a nice solution would be to make some cosmetic items(of equal quality) that cost in-game gold instead of gems along side the ones that cost gems, and make them expensive. So then there will be demand for gold from time to time.

If the game can somehow keep people spending their gold, inflation especially when dealing with gem trading could be less of a problem. (However, the lower the inflation gets, the more profitable it is to gold-farm)


----------



## Bastyn99

Apparently they're still sending out invites, friend of mine just got his today.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Apparently they're still sending out invites, friend of mine just got his today.


O know, he's already breaking the NDA =P

I will assume they are sending out invite until I see an official post saying they are done with sending them out *still holding out hope*


----------



## Ryncrash

I really hope that the gear and items in GW2 isn't like GW1. I hated the fact that i would grind and grind and farm and dungeon crawl for the same stats item that i already have. Just looks different. I hope that GW2 has a Common, Uncommon, Rare, and Ultra Rare Gear system and that its just not skins again. I want to be able to Do a Dungeon 20 time just to complete a weapon set that is Rare that just doesn't look different then the Common one that i found off a Kolbolt.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I really hope that the gear and items in GW2 isn't like GW1. I hated the fact that i would grind and grind and farm and dungeon crawl for the same stats item that i already have. Just looks different. I hope that GW2 has a Common, Uncommon, Rare, and Ultra Rare Gear system and that its just not skins again. I want to be able to Do a Dungeon 20 time just to complete a weapon set that is Rare that just doesn't look different then the Common one that i found off a Kolbolt.


It's going to be pretty similar. However, you will be able to customize it to a greater extent with marks and crests which are similar to gems or runes in other games. Gear will also have varying attributes. It's not completely clear, but if there is a difference in stats it will be negligible. It seems to be kind of a middle ground between GW1 and other MMO's. Remember though, the arranged PvP will be completely even and everyone will have the same gear. In WvWvW you still get to use your own gear.

http://www.arena.net/blog/pax-east-preview-izzy-on-attributes-and-iteration

Some decent info here.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> O know, he's already breaking the NDA =P
> I will assume they are sending out invite until I see an official post saying they are done with sending them out *still holding out hope*


Im with you man.. Signed up with 3 different computers and had a friend sign up too.. I would out of the 4 entries we would get lucky..

Doubtful.. see you in preorder beta lol


----------



## ShaneS429

I really wanted in so I could take a lot of videos to upload to Youtube on monday since NDA drops for the weekend event then I believe.

But look on the bright side, now we don't have to go through withdrawal when the weekend event is over.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Although it isn't fun to have to farm the same dungeons over and over to get gear, I do still like gear progression. Once you reach max lvl and get your gear what incentive will there be to go to dungeons? I'm guessing there will be guild rewards (or something else??) still but I like new shineys from dungeon crawling, I enjoy PvE as much as PvP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I really hope that the gear and items in GW2 isn't like GW1. I hated the fact that i would grind and grind and farm and dungeon crawl for the same stats item that i already have. Just looks different. I hope that GW2 has a Common, Uncommon, Rare, and Ultra Rare Gear system and that its just not skins again. I want to be able to Do a Dungeon 20 time just to complete a weapon set that is Rare that just doesn't look different then the Common one that i found off a Kolbolt.


I agree with you guys on liking the new shinyes and that ultra-rare gear. But, I know for myself and a lot of other people, they just don't have the time to be that 'hardcore' dungeon farmer. I know the 'hardcore' crowd generally hates the casual gamer crowd that "ruins" their game by making it too easy, but it is nice to be able to not HAVE to be on daily, at least for those who can't be.

Some sort of balance between the two would be awesome, but that's been really hard to do from what I've seen. Maybe an always static maxed stats PvP with PvE that has a sort of very small stat differential for the 'hardcore' group?


----------



## conzilla

I just saw a facebook post from GW2 that their going to have micro transactions. Can anyone confirm this. I hope this is wrong the pay to win games are very unfair.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I just saw a facebook post from GW2 that their going to have micro transactions. Can anyone confirm this. I hope this is wrong the pay to win games are very unfair.


mentioned so many times...... yes they will have micro-transactions but for *COSMETIC ITEMS ONLY*


----------



## hanwinting

please try to do some research/reading BEFORE you start spreading this stuff around


----------



## This Sanctuary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I just saw a facebook post from GW2 that their going to have micro transactions. Can anyone confirm this. I hope this is wrong the pay to win games are very unfair.


WoW has micro transactions. Nobody seems to complain there.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Micro transactions are just a way of life in gaming anymore, plus the items they will be selling in their store will be purely cosmetic so won't be game breaking, not only that but the fact that gems can be bought with gold or real money makes for a level playing field.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://imgur.com/a/yOKsM
http://i.imgur.com/dXEDw.png
http://i.imgur.com/iKc4y.png
http://i.imgur.com/017U6.png
http://i.imgur.com/mLyRN.png

looks like it's not P2Win, fortunately.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/yOKsM
> http://i.imgur.com/dXEDw.png
> http://i.imgur.com/iKc4y.png
> http://i.imgur.com/017U6.png
> http://i.imgur.com/mLyRN.png
> looks like it's not P2Win, fortunately.


For the most part, these look like some awesome cash shop items. Hopefully arenanet makes tons of money selling what are basically like digital booster packs for the minis/items/dyes/etc. The mystic key is making me raise an eyebrow, but I can't pass judgement until I get more information.

Gems look CHEAP too, which is fantastic. Although honestly that is probably subject to more change than anything in those screens. That price is going to be all over the map at launch unless arenanet is going to take a very hands-on approach to the economy. Remind me to stock up on Jute scraps when the game launches.

They also have one of the best looking auction houses I've seen in an MMO lately.


----------



## Lokster1

I could see someone getting into some trouble with that megaphone broadcast =P


----------



## conzilla

Thanks to the posters who answered my question. Glad to hear.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/yOKsM
> http://i.imgur.com/dXEDw.png
> http://i.imgur.com/iKc4y.png
> http://i.imgur.com/017U6.png
> http://i.imgur.com/mLyRN.png
> looks like it's not P2Win, fortunately.


you meant to tell me that those ugly ass costumes have to be bought WITH GEMS?

God I wonder what costumes we get to wear without spending them gems......


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> mentioned so many times...... yes they will have micro-transactions but for *COSMETIC ITEMS ONLY*


Nope you are wrong because the cash shop items have been leaked and many give an advantage if you ask me now don't get all hostile because I couldn't care less they are just trying to make money and it seems you can find most of the items in-game


----------



## bogey1337

If you ask me, yeah it could be an advantage but not an unfair one. I hope it stays that way. The announcement of the cash did stir up the hornet's nest though.







Im kind of neutral on this one right now. Havent given it much thought.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Nope you are wrong because the cash shop items have been leaked and many give an advantage if you ask me now don't get all hostile because I couldn't care less they are just trying to make money and it seems you can find most of the items in-game


I believe I read somewhere that the cash shop items won't give any advantage over someone who spends time in the game, ie. you aren't going to be able to buy uber weapons that people that can't get through playing the game without buying gems. This doesn't mean they can't give people items to make this process faster, which is what I'm seeing, spend some cash so you only need to spend 5 hours farming instead of 10. I guess its all how you define advantage, but since you can buy gems in the ah anyone can get the cash shop items with some time spent in game. Thats what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## Zen00

Their right, the bonus's aren't something you can't find in game, they're time savers so you only have to farm 3 hours to find X rare item instead of 4, or such.


----------



## SafeKlok

They added microtransactions to Guild Wars 2?

What a shame.


----------



## bogey1337

^^ My sarcasm chip is busted. Not sure if serious.


----------



## JAM3S121

I hope this games community isn't like Swtor's. It was awful hearing meme's 24/7.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I hope this games community isn't like Swtor's. It was awful hearing meme's 24/7.


But I like memes...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> They added microtransactions to Guild Wars 2?
> What a shame.


We knew from day 1 they would have a cash shop. Just that people are kind of annoyed the items are similar to gw1 cash shop items


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> We knew from day 1 they would have a cash shop. Just that people are kind of annoyed the items are similar to gw1 cash shop items


oh well, I'd rather they focus all their brain power on graphics and gameplay than what new items could be introduced to cash shop

They said the cash shop is merely a way to get some constant income flowing in to supply development, and is never intended to be a money grab, to be honest I hope they do just that.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> We knew from day 1 they would have a cash shop. Just that people are kind of annoyed the items are similar to gw1 cash shop items


They said the cash shop would be similar to GW1 cash shop long before we saw the pictures.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> They added microtransactions to Guild Wars 2?
> 
> What a shame.


http://tinyurl.com/84982ud

http://tinyurl.com/7hht4xx

i'll take the cash shop.

besides, it's nothing like gear or anything that's necessary to play the game. the most questionable thing there, temporary exp boosts(+50% for 1 hour) are also available in the game from vendors and as random drops.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/comments/spreading-the-love-conditions-in-gw2

good read, talks about conditions.


----------



## Viscerous

Apparently they put watermarks with participants e-mail addresses to prevent any screenshots or videos from leaking out. Not sure why they are so crazy about NDA breaches when 90% of the stuff shown would be low level content that has already been seen.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/comments/spreading-the-love-conditions-in-gw2
> good read, talks about conditions.


briefly read it

I'm excited about the variation of skill sets, however I'm worrying about "wrongly" selecting a combination would make HUGE differences in how PvP will play out

like then what you gonna do? spend some gems to remake your skill set?


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> I agree with you guys on liking the new shinyes and that ultra-rare gear. But, I know for myself and a lot of other people, they just don't have the time to be that 'hardcore' dungeon farmer. I know the 'hardcore' crowd generally hates the casual gamer crowd that "ruins" their game by making it too easy, but it is nice to be able to not HAVE to be on daily, at least for those who can't be.
> Some sort of balance between the two would be awesome, but that's been really hard to do from what I've seen. Maybe an always static maxed stats PvP with PvE that has a sort of very small stat differential for the 'hardcore' group?


I highly agree - if it's anything like GW1 though, I think that it'll be a game more for people like you - the ones who like to work for things over time. As I recall, there were only a few things in GW that you actually needed real, other people to do, provided that you had well-geared heroes.

I hope that they keep it that way - I don't want or need another WoW. Between WoW, Rift and SWTOR, I already have three.


----------



## jadenx2

so you can't even say if you received a beta invite, right?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> so you can't even say if you received a beta invite, right?


That is correct. The NDA beta testers agreed to state that they cannot disclose that they are participating in the closed beta.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Who cares if people released info on gw2, the game doesnt have anything worth hiding.


----------



## bogey1337

Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Bastyn99

Any word on whether Transmute Stones will be available via in-game currency ?


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Any word on whether Transmute Stones will be available via in-game currency ?


Every item in the cash shop can be bought with in-game currency. You can trade gems for gold. Many items in the cash shop will also be available from vendors and drops in the game. I don't know if that aplies to transmutation stones though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> *Every item in the cash shop can be bought with in-game currency*. You can trade gems for gold. Many items in the cash shop will also be available from vendors and drops in the game. I don't know if that aplies to transmutation stones though.


wow wow wow

i would definitely say NOT SO FAST

Don't get all excited.

theoretically what you said is true, but for gems to remain worthy to buy with REAL money, the economy of the game must makes it so that gems should be at a fairly high price, and therefore the items that cost decent amount of gems in the game will more than likely be very very hard to acquire through mere savings and tradings of gold -> gems. Regular items? sure. That really fine looking outfit......eh......probably would take 3 months to save


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> That is correct. The NDA beta testers agreed to state that they cannot disclose that they are participating in the closed beta.


if thats the case, im just going to leave this here so yall can fill in the blanks..

i ______ my ______ ______.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> if thats the case, im just going to leave this here so yall can fill in the blanks..
> i ______ my ______ ______.


I eat my own poop.

What do I win?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I eat my own poop.
> What do I win?


I see what you did thurr


----------



## CRosko42

Extremely excited for this game after watching a bunch of crafting videos and other beta footage.

Why oh WHY does D3 and this need to come out so close to each other.

Pre ordering collectors edition as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I eat my own poop.
> What do I win?


if you ate your own poop, you already have won


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> They added microtransactions to Guild Wars 2?
> What a shame.


Blizzard makes hundreds of thousands of dollars every time it rolls out a new mount. Not surprising that GW2 wants in on that.


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.guildwars2journal.com/_/news/press-beta-2-compilation-r128*


----------



## GoldenTiger

Thanks for those videos, FLCLimax.


----------



## FLCLimax

the link above has lots of impressions and other footage in it.


----------



## Blackops_2

What are the rumored recommended requirements for this game? Not worried about my desktop playing it as i know it will. But i'm wondering what kind of performance i can get out of my 7690m on my laptop.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSH2LE2na7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBBBrz3jn8E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwR-0zoSogM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_-hQ81_FFw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGSxmvz2JQk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-cD9vBiymY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plJwGmVJXhM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBw9NTHQq6c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV0LsCEr4io
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKf5scvu4uY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLVGKoNs9wk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etFpyM-bq4c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6pg6aH-pQo


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What are the rumored recommended requirements for this game? Not worried about my desktop playing it as i know it will. But i'm wondering what kind of performance i can get out of my 7690m on my laptop.


the minimum is old news, basically the max for GW1. this game is not optimized yet and they are still taking data from testers. mike b runs a stock i7 920 and a 5770 but he was getting better performance than people with gpu's literally three times as powerful. no word yet, any talk about it right now is worthless, as optimization is not done at all right now.


----------



## Myrtl

The more information I see about GW2, the more exited I get. I know I would like to try to get my wife (new to mmo) to play this game because I can see her enjoy running around any putting out fires instead of fighting a boss. At the same time, I wonder if all the diversity and options will overwhelm people new to MMOs. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.guildwars2guru.com/guild-wars-2-news/curses-cbt3-coverage/*


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/03/26/guild-wars-2-beta-preview/

http://www.playerattack.com/news/2012/03/26/preview-guild-wars-2-world-vs-world-pc/*


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please tell me I don't have to do this fairy pve crap. Would definitely uninstall if I had to do the above.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if you ate your own poop, you already have won


I was filling in the blanks for the other user if you didn't notice


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

@ poopa, that's actually a "heart" he's doing there not an event. hearts are pretty much a standard quest, and very much optional.

*http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/req8y/hearts_are_not_dynamic_events/*


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.killtenrats.com/2012/03/26/gw2-the-opening-crush-of-closed-beta/

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/beliastas-dodge-breakdown/*


----------



## grishkathefool

When does the NDA for this LAST weekend's beta get lifted?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> When does the NDA for this LAST weekend's beta get lifted?


it doesn't. the press can talk, the non press testers can't.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


That first video is so very true at the end.


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/03/27/arenanet-president-talks-microtransactions-and-the-risks-of-going-subscription-free/*


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## CRosko42

AAARRGGGGHHHH!!!!

This game need to be released NOW!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Anyone care to shed some light on what kind of gpu is recommended for this game?

I found out that my two 5870's struggled quite a bit (couldn't play ultra with reasonable frames at 2560x1440).

Not to say I was in the closed beta, but theoretically... when I tried playing it in my imagination...


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Anyone care to shed some light on what kind of gpu is recommended for this game?
> 
> I found out that my two 5870's struggled quite a bit (couldn't play ultra with reasonable frames at 2560x1440).
> 
> Not to say I was in the closed beta, but theoretically... when I tried playing it in my imagination...


there has not been any optimization done on this game. hypothetically you should have gone into the thread about performance on the beta forum and left your specs and frame rate in there.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there has not been any optimization done on this game. hypothetically you should have gone into the thread about performance on the beta forum and left your specs and frame rate in there.


Touché.

Thanks


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## jadenx2

good god... i'm ready for pre-order so i can get some beta access


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/User:Stephane_Lo_Presti/GW2_prepurchase_retailers_list*


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## fatmario

100 player dynamic event boss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kFKFqzRhXKs#!


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> 100 player dynamic event boss
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kFKFqzRhXKs#!


Wow, that looks amazing. Especially for a Lv. 15 event. Wow.

Any idea if that was recorded with a 5670 like a comment suggested?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Wow, that looks amazing. Especially for a Lv. 15 event. Wow.
> Any idea if that was recorded with a 5670 like a comment suggested?


Well the beta doesn't have the highest resolution textures or DX10/11 features yet. It's also not optimized, so trying to compare how the game runs versus how it will run at launch is too hard to do right.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well the beta doesn't have the highest resolution textures or DX10/11 features yet. It's also not optimized, so trying to compare how the game runs versus how it will run at launch is too hard to do right.


True. I was just hoping to get some sort of idea how my lowly 5770 is going to fare.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> True. I was just hoping to get some sort of idea how my lowly 5770 is going to fare.


youll do fine.


----------



## Jinru

I just wanted to be sure. If I Pre-ordered from Amazon right now, it will insure I get into pre-purchase beta events and a 3-day head start?

http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Wars-2-Pc/dp/B001TOQ8X4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332937519&sr=8-1


----------



## FLCLimax

@ jinru: it should.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> I just wanted to be sure. If I Pre-ordered from Amazon right now, it will insure I get into pre-purchase beta events and a 3-day head start?
> http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Wars-2-Pc/dp/B001TOQ8X4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332937519&sr=8-1


no. theres a difference between a pre-purchase and pre-order., the pre purchase has to be done through the gw2 site in order to get the pre-purchase beta events and early access. the pre-purchase will become available april 10th

https://buy.guildwars2.com/


----------



## kcuestag

I am quite interested in this game after quitting WoW a couple years ago and trying Rift without success..

Is it going to have a monthly fee like the ones I mentioned? When is it coming out? Really looking forward for it.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I am quite interested in this game after quitting WoW a couple years ago and trying Rift without success..
> Is it going to have a monthly fee like the ones I mentioned? When is it coming out? Really looking forward for it.


no monthly fees.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> I just wanted to be sure. If I Pre-ordered from Amazon right now, it will insure I get into pre-purchase beta events and a 3-day head start?
> http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Wars-2-Pc/dp/B001TOQ8X4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332937519&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> no. theres a difference between a pre-purchase and pre-order., *the pre purchase has to be done through the gw2 site in order to get the pre-purchase beta events and early access*. the pre-purchase will become available april 10th
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/
Click to expand...

Not true. Here is the list ArenaNet currently is working on naming all the retailers that will be doing pre-purchase. You CAN pre-purchase from ArenaNet directly, as well as Best Buy, Amazon, and Gamestop for the CE. I think however, that trying to do so now via Amazon, will result in a pre-order instead of a pre-purchase. Once April 10th, rolls around, Amazon should switch over to the pre-purchase option.

Pre-Purchase Retailer List


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I am quite interested in this game after quitting WoW a couple years ago and trying Rift without success..
> Is it going to have a monthly fee like the ones I mentioned? When is it coming out? Really looking forward for it.


As said no monthly fees, i believe release date is still TBA.

I can't wait either, i've been waiting on GW2 for some time now, well ever since it was announced really. It's going to be pretty amazing.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Ollii

what's with this sudden crap load of vids? hahah :d
(said in a positive way)


----------



## firestorm1

press vids. those are allowed.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://tap-repeatedly.com/?p=23745&preview=true


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.betacake.net/2012/03/28/guild-wars-2-exclusive-beta-tester-qa-1/*


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Battou62

F**k Yes, Polar Bear Men.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## HarrisLam

i know that you guys have said over and over that high level textures haven't arrived in this beta yet, so all we're seeing is probably what it will look like at med settings

However, I still gotta say I'm really not liking how not detailed the character models are, and it worries me that the problem might not be completely solved to the point where I feel a satisfactory result.

Cuz I've been watching these videos about the beta. The environment looks colorful and great with dynamic effects, but to be honest their in game models look pretty dull, the human/norn faces especially, it's like 1 tone of flesh-color for the whole face and that's it, no lights no shadows no nothing

I'm looking forward to this game and I REALLY REALLY hope they improve drastically on that. I want to see my character looking like what he/she looked like at the facial customization screen. It's a complete let-down going through the customization only to find out my character doesn't really look that sharply detailed


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i know that you guys have said over and over that high level textures haven't arrived in this beta yet, so all we're seeing is probably what it will look like at med settings
> 
> However, I still gotta say I'm really not liking how not detailed the character models are, and it worries me that the problem might not be completely solved to the point where I feel a satisfactory result.
> 
> Cuz I've been watching these videos about the beta. The environment looks colorful and great with dynamic effects, but to be honest their in game models look pretty dull, the human/norn faces especially, it's like 1 tone of flesh-color for the whole face and that's it, no lights no shadows no nothing
> 
> I'm looking forward to this game and I REALLY REALLY hope they improve drastically on that. I want to see my character looking like what he/she looked like at the facial customization screen. It's a complete let-down going through the customization only to find out my character doesn't really look that sharply detailed


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjObzUAiQVc&t=35s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rl0Cr7ZGo0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldicA5jIlY4&t=4m45s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb4O-2vNE_g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXF0cYkltw&hd=1


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i know that you guys have said over and over that high level textures haven't arrived in this beta yet, so all we're seeing is probably what it will look like at med settings
> 
> However, I still gotta say I'm really not liking how not detailed the character models are, and it worries me that the problem might not be completely solved to the point where I feel a satisfactory result.
> 
> Cuz I've been watching these videos about the beta. The environment looks colorful and great with dynamic effects, but to be honest their in game models look pretty dull, the human/norn faces especially, it's like 1 tone of flesh-color for the whole face and that's it, no lights no shadows no nothing
> 
> I'm looking forward to this game and I REALLY REALLY hope they improve drastically on that. I want to see my character looking like what he/she looked like at the facial customization screen. It's a complete let-down going through the customization only to find out my character doesn't really look that sharply detailed
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjObzUAiQVc&t=35s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rl0Cr7ZGo0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldicA5jIlY4&t=1m45s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb4O-2vNE_g
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXF0cYkltw&hd=1
Click to expand...

Just checked the first link and i must say, the detail on that char is on single player territory. Not the best ofcourse but definitely single player territory.









Also, the Keep Defence video posted by the yogscast is pretty awesome. The game seems to play nice with his system compared to TB and Mike B. He's getting better at game too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjObzUAiQVc&t=35s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rl0Cr7ZGo0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldicA5jIlY4&t=4m45s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb4O-2vNE_g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXF0cYkltw&hd=1


these videos look great

but i was mainly talking about the human / norn races looking not as good as expected, why you reply with all videos about charr lol?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> these videos look great
> but i was mainly talking about the human / norn races looking not as good as expected, why you reply with all videos about charr lol?


A lot of the early videos were higher level Charr gameplay where the best looking armor would be seen. Human was only the starting quest with the dull starting armor that isn't highly detailed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> A lot of the early videos were higher level Charr gameplay where the best looking armor would be seen. Human was only the starting quest with the dull starting armor that isn't highly detailed.


was talking about faces, lighting and shadow on characters and such

Also, I wasn't referring to the actually gear looking bad, I was referring to the texture quality on them (and again the faces), just look really......dull.....in general

like if the textures are great, even bad gear would look good being with dirt and scratches, etc.

I too see a difference between the human ones I saw and the ones just being posted here. A big difference indeed. However there's only charr characters in those videos with high quality graphics so I can't really predict how the humans look

when you look at this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkSElX7JLQ&feature=relmfu
you would know what I was talking about. Textures are leagues behind. And up until this moment all videos I've seen human characters in all has this quality instead of the real good ones posted earlier

It seems like all these "high quality" videos all came from exhibitions? maybe thats why huh.

hope i got the message across


----------



## bogey1337

Come to think of it, I haven't seen any close up of a human / norn character. I plan to roll a human on top of that.









Still think that its better than models from other mmos' though. :d


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> A lot of the early videos were higher level Charr gameplay where the best looking armor would be seen. Human was only the starting quest with the dull starting armor that isn't highly detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> was talking about faces, lighting and shadow on characters and such
> 
> Also, I wasn't referring to the actually gear looking bad, I was referring to the texture quality on them (and again the faces), just look really......dull.....in general
> 
> like if the textures are great, even bad gear would look good being with dirt and scratches, etc.
> 
> I too see a difference between the human ones I saw and the ones just being posted here. A big difference indeed. However there's only charr characters in those videos with high quality graphics so I can't really predict how the humans look
> 
> when you look at this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkSElX7JLQ&feature=relmfu
> you would know what I was talking about. Textures are leagues behind. And up until this moment all videos I've seen human characters in all has this quality instead of the real good ones posted earlier
> 
> It seems like all these "high quality" videos all came from exhibitions? maybe thats why huh.
> 
> hope i got the message across
Click to expand...

there's no real high res textures of any kind in the beta right now, that's my message to you.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there's no real high res textures of any kind in the beta right now, that's my message to you.


then how come the last few videos about charr characters you posted look so good? This videos "shown in exhibitions".......they look so much better than the other beta videos in terms of texture on characters

not being stubborn or anything, it was a bit confusing to me


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there's no real high res textures of any kind in the beta right now, that's my message to you.
> 
> 
> 
> then how come the last few videos about charr characters you posted look so good? This videos "shown in exhibitions".......they look so much better than the other beta videos in terms of texture on characters
> 
> not being stubborn or anything, it was a bit confusing to me
Click to expand...

those are not even the same build of guild wars 2.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Murlocke

April 20th for first guaranteed beta access. Pre-purchase the entire game on the 10th and get access!

Can't wait.


----------



## FLCLimax

*Warrior PvP*


















*Thief PvP*


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> April 20th for first guaranteed beta access. Pre-purchase the entire game on the 10th and get access!
> Can't wait.


I'm most definitely pre purchasing the 10th but beta access isn't till the 20th? I got test that week


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> April 20th for first guaranteed beta access. Pre-purchase the entire game on the 10th and get access!
> Can't wait.


does the pre-purchase give you a digital version?

Also, I kind of wonder how laggy the game would be for me, I'm in asia.

It will be great if it's as latency-free as starcraft 2. Latency was literally not noticeable when I play in US server. I hope this game doesn't suck for foreigners.


----------



## theloneplant

From the FAQ:

"How does physical Pre-Purchase work?
Physical Pre-Purchase for Guild Wars 2 is only available at select retailers. The details of how this will work will differ slightly depending on which edition customers purchase and where they purchase it.

Standard Edition (North America)-Customers will buy the Standard Edition Pre-Purchase box and receive a Pre-Purchase serial code. They will then go to https://register.guildwars2.com and follow the on-screen instructions to create a Guild Wars 2 account and apply the serial code, which will give them access to Beta Weekend Events, the Hero's Band digital item, and three-day Headstart Access to the final game. When Guild Wars 2 launches, customers will need to return to the retailer with proof of purchase to receive the full Standard Edition box and retail serial code. They will need to apply this retail serial code to their Guild Wars 2 account within five days to continue playing without interruption.

Standard Edition (Europe)-Customers will buy the Standard Edition Pre-Purchase box and receive their serial code. This is the only serial code customers will receive and will grant access to the Beta Weekend Events, three-day Headstart Access, the Hero's Band digital item, and full access to the final live game. Customers will not need to return to retail to receive another serial code.

Collector's Edition (North America and Europe)-Customers will buy the Collector's Edition Pre-Purchase box and receive a Pre-Purchase serial code. They will then go to https://register.guildwars2.com and follow the on-screen instructions to create a Guild Wars 2 account and apply the serial code, which will give them access to Beta Weekend Events and three-day Headstart Access to the final game. When Guild Wars 2 launches, customers will need to return to their retailer with proof of purchase to receive the full Collector's Edition box with physical items and retail serial code. They will need to apply this retail serial code to their Guild Wars 2 account within five days to continue playing without interruption."

EDIT:
"Which products are available for Pre-Purchase?
Customers will be able to pre-purchase the Guild Wars 2 Digital Edition and the Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition directly from NCsoft. In addition to the digital products, certain retailers will also be offering physical Pre-Purchase of the Guild Wars 2 Standard Edition and the Guild Wars 2 Collector's Edition."


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Guild Wars 2 canceled...

http://gw2.variance.hu/2012/04/01/guild-wars-2-canceled-guild-wars-3-in-the-works/


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> On the PvP front, we're planning to have deathmatches using a new generation of body-involving console controllers, which results in the actual death of the loser of the match (comes equipped with automatic resuscitating system). This way, 'Fight to survive!', a line we employed in Guild Wars 2 while a character is in the downed state, will rise to a whole new level of meaning.


LOL!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://narwhaler.com/EsdoWX


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 canceled...
> http://gw2.variance.hu/2012/04/01/guild-wars-2-canceled-guild-wars-3-in-the-works/


way too obvious. not fun


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> way too obvious. not fun


There were people that fell for it on the other forums...

Sadly.


----------



## grishkathefool

What is it they say, that most people don't read past the first 5 words or something...?


----------



## 218689




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> April 20th for first guaranteed beta access. Pre-purchase the entire game on the 10th and get access!
> 
> Can't wait.


Source on the guaranteed beta access for the 20th? I'm craving this game so bad right now.


----------



## HarrisLam

if I pre-purchase the game, is it correct that I pay it right up-front so I can't really cancel the order after beta events to trick the system into letting me play beta?

I'm not trying semi-pirate here. As the FAQ said literally all server stations are in north america and europe and I'm in asia, so I just want to try it out and see how laggy it is before I'm forced to pay like 50-60 bucks.

Cuz before I've tried an asian RPG with its server stationed in....um......was it mainland china or hong kong, somewhere like that, and the experience wasn't pleasant. there is like a 3 seconds latency, You will be dead before you have a chance to run from just fighting random spawns, let alone boss fights and PvP. I really really wanted to play that game and sadly it didn't work out no matter how hard I try to stay in it. I had no choice but to quit it after 1 hour.

If there is an option to cancel pre-purchase and get a full refund, I'll try out the beta, maybe try to contact them if I find it very laggy or having a very hgh latency. Let's be honest here, there are a lot of gamers out there even if you only count ones that fully understand english, basically the entire SEA region and australia. Fixing international connection issues will only benefit them.

And if they couldn't fix it, or if I get no replies from them, I can cancel my pre-purchase, no harm done. Might buy it if some reviewers in my region try it and think its smooth enough.


----------



## bogey1337

I used to play guild wars 1 on us servers and it was playable. No 3 second delay. Its more like a split second delay for me. This is on pvp even. I forgot the name of the map but its where the attackers have the siege turtle and the defenders need protect a bunch of peeps inside the keep. (can anyone help me on this one? lol). Yes it may not be as good as being on state side but its very playable. GW1 has a small but solid following here. Goes to show that it can be very enjoyable despite the distance. Ive played wow and swtor and it played just fine as well.









Now the dodge mechanic, thats something different but i steel think it will still be playable.









edit: Steel lol. I meant still.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I used to play guild wars 1 on us servers and it was playable. No 3 second delay. Its more like a split second delay for me. This is on pvp even. I forgot the name of the map but its where the attackers have the siege turtle and the defenders need protect a bunch of peeps inside the keep. (can anyone help me on this one? lol). Yes it may not be as good as being on state side but its very playable. GW1 has a small but solid following here. Goes to show that it can be very enjoyable despite the distance. Ive played wow and swtor and it played just fine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the dodge mechanic, thats something different but i steel think it will still be playable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Steel lol. I meant still.


that is certainly good to hear

and Yea, its not hard to predict english speaking countries(or places with people that "can" speak the language) like to play these english games, so I hope they wont forget about them, or i should say us because I'm one of them, haha. I hope the experience will come out to be as good as Starcraft 2 playing north american server in asia.

And there's really no excuse on their side like "oh, you just don't have a good enough internet connection or at least a good international bandwidth" or whatever because I have a 100M cable line. If it doesn't work for me, it REALLY doesn't work in the area as a whole lol.


----------



## bogey1337

My problem right now is i dont know where to pre purchase.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if I pre-purchase the game, is it correct that I pay it right up-front so I can't really cancel the order after beta events to trick the system into letting me play beta?
> 
> I'm not trying semi-pirate here. As the FAQ said literally all server stations are in north america and europe and I'm in asia, so I just want to try it out and see how laggy it is before I'm forced to pay like 50-60 bucks.
> 
> Cuz before I've tried an asian RPG with its server stationed in....um......was it mainland china or hong kong, somewhere like that, and the experience wasn't pleasant. there is like a 3 seconds latency, You will be dead before you have a chance to run from just fighting random spawns, let alone boss fights and PvP. I really really wanted to play that game and sadly it didn't work out no matter how hard I try to stay in it. I had no choice but to quit it after 1 hour.
> 
> If there is an option to cancel pre-purchase and get a full refund, I'll try out the beta, maybe try to contact them if I find it very laggy or having a very hgh latency. Let's be honest here, there are a lot of gamers out there even if you only count ones that fully understand english, basically the entire SEA region and australia. Fixing international connection issues will only benefit them.
> 
> And if they couldn't fix it, or if I get no replies from them, I can cancel my pre-purchase, no harm done. Might buy it if some reviewers in my region try it and think its smooth enough.


just pre purhase from Amazon, if you don't like it then they'll give you the refund.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> just pre purhase from Amazon, if you don't like it then they'll give you the refund.


Amazon will give you a refund after you've used the cdkey?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> just pre purhase from Amazon, if you don't like it then they'll give you the refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon will give you a refund after you've used the cdkey?
Click to expand...

yes, just whine and they will give you a refund. see mass effect 3, swtor, from dust, etc.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> yes, just whine and they will give you a refund. see mass effect 3, swtor, from dust, etc.


lol....
that isn't just some random whine though.....that was some MASSIVE WHINE

lol


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## PoopaScoopa

Wow


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow


Holy hell, that looks great. Are the textures going to be that impressive in game?


----------



## Ollii

the celebrity vid had the old guild wars song themes on... am I the only one being moved by those songs?







, they remind me of my thrilling noob experiences in gw...especially the canthan one... (I used to play prophecies on my cousin's second account) which was my first campaign. Never thought a game could hold such an amount of memories







weird.


----------



## FLCLimax

btw everyone, they are handing out beta keys at PAX East....


----------



## FLCLimax

if anyone has extra keys feel free to throw one my way.


----------



## Nihsnek

Arg...why is Boston so far away from Texas!


----------



## Bastyn99

Been playing Tera Online beta this and last weekend. Its incredible how many people are hating on GW2 in the chat, although I bet almost non of them have even tried it. Then again, neither have I so...yet

BTW Are there any news on End Game content (please dont hate me for asking ) ? What are we going to be doing at max level ?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Been playing Tera Online beta this and last weekend. Its incredible how many people are hating on GW2 in the chat, although I bet almost non of them have even tried it. Then again, neither have I so...yet
> 
> BTW Are there any news on End Game content (please dont hate me for asking ) ? What are we going to be doing at max level ?


just harder events that require more people, and most dungeons are lvl 80 content. there's not gonna be any instanced raids.


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I used to play guild wars 1 on us servers and it was playable.
> _-snip_


Phew, it feels really good reading this; all the more, given the fact that it's posted by someone from the same country. Hahaha. I hope the lagless gameplay in SEA will still be observable in GW2.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> if anyone has extra keys feel free to throw one my way.


and mine!


----------



## Strider_2001

And Mine...lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Been playing Tera Online beta this and last weekend. Its incredible how many people are hating on GW2 in the chat, although I bet almost non of them have even tried it. Then again, neither have I so...yet
> BTW Are there any news on End Game content (please dont hate me for asking ) ? What are we going to be doing at max level ?


Yeah i was playing on the Beta as well and they were ONLY going on and on about GW2, i can see why Tera Online was VERY poor. The "unique" feature of the manual aiming is pretty pointless against anything AI and more for PvP the game does look nice but playing it i got VERY bored, very fast


----------



## FLCLimax

they're threatened, and rightfully so. no different than FFXIV and SWTOR fans.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> the celebrity vid had the old guild wars song themes on... am I the only one being moved by those songs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they remind me of my thrilling noob experiences in gw...especially the canthan one... (I used to play prophecies on my cousin's second account) which was my first campaign. Never thought a game could hold such an amount of memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird.


I was as well, GW had some great compositions.


----------



## Bastyn99

While Tera does get trivial quite fast, the character creator is pretty funny to mess around with ^^


----------



## a pet rock

With pre-orders starting this Tuesday and some people already in beta, are there any reasonable guesses as to a release date yet? I mean, I would think a 2-month pre-order would be fair, so a June release date would be reasonable. But then I don't know how long MMO's usually stay in dev or how long their beta-testing lasts. Maybe I'm just naively thinking I'll be able to play this over the summer.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> With pre-orders starting this Tuesday and some people already in beta, are there any reasonable guesses as to a release date yet? I mean, I would think a 2-month pre-order would be fair, so a June release date would be reasonable. But then I don't know how long MMO's usually stay in dev or how long their beta-testing lasts. Maybe I'm just naively thinking I'll be able to play this over the summer.


there will be no release date announced by the 10th, which is why i am not pre-purchasing it. i don't pay for betas, nor do i buy games with no idea when they're coming out.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there will be no release date announced by the 10th, which is why i am not pre-purchasing it. i don't pay for betas, nor do i buy games with no idea when they're coming out.


But youre going to buy the game eventually no matter what arent you? If so, then why not pre-purchase and get extra goodies?


----------



## FLCLimax

i'll survive just buying it from the store when it comes out. my hall of monument extras are a million times better than the pre-purchase extras.


----------



## Strider_2001

Gamestop has a release date of late June on their website...I know they are never accurate...but heres to hoping...


----------



## Vhox

Beyond intrigued with what ArenaNet is doing with GW2. Really like the design as a whole, from classes to just the openness of what they're trying to portray. This is the first time in quite some time where I actually was lost on which profession I'd much rather play. I love the amount of options between each class(not just the weapon choices, but traits as well). There's this layer of simplicity and once you jump in and peel back it's so much more depth and this absolutely drives me to wanting more.

Thanks for information + tons of videos posted throughout the thread. It's appreciated!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there will be no release date announced by the 10th, which is why i am not pre-purchasing it. i don't pay for betas, nor do i buy games with no idea when they're coming out.


You also already have invites for the betas though, right? Main reason i'm preordering is so I can get into the betas. CBT3 was not enough time for me... I still want to test other professions and figure out which one I'm going to focus most my time on.

I got no problem spending money on the digital deluxe early. Either way i'll end up paying the same amount... I also have 50/50 HOM/GWAMM so everything that transfers from GW1 will be better than the pre-purchase items.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Beyond intrigued with what ArenaNet is doing with GW2. Really like the design as a whole, from classes to just the openness of what they're trying to portray. This is the first time in quite some time where I actually was lost on which profession I'd much rather play. I love the amount of options between each class(not just the weapon choices, but traits as well). There's this layer of simplicity and once you jump in and peel back it's so much more depth and this absolutely drives me to wanting more.
> 
> Thanks for information + tons of videos posted throughout the thread. It's appreciated!


you're welcome.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

So awesome and peaceful.


----------



## Bastyn99

Any word on when CBT4 will be ? Its horrible waiting for Guild Wars 2, me and my friends dont want to play anything else.


----------



## FLCLimax

the 20th.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the 20th.


And you know this for sure ? Oh boy, finally gonna get my hands on this game then !


----------



## a pet rock

CBT4 is one of the "beta weekends" they talk about in the pre-purchase, right? I'm seriously tempted to...


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> CBT4 is one of the "beta weekends" they talk about in the pre-purchase, right? I'm seriously tempted to...


CBT = Closed Beta Test. So yeah, those are one of the weekends that the pre-purchase will give you access to.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

So with the pre-purchase is it going to charge immediately or act like a pre-order in which it will charge when it releases?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So with the pre-purchase is it going to charge immediately or act like a pre-order in which it will charge when it releases?


Pre-purchase = The retailer takes all of the money for Guild Wars 2 right now. ($59.99,$79.99,$150 depending on the version you get)

Pre-Order = You put down either nothing or a very small amount to reserve your copy. (Amazon = $0, Game Stop = $5?)


----------



## Blackops_2

Alright and beta access for the weekend events is through https://buy.guildwars2.com/ only? I saw someone said you still get beta access through amazon but is that official?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Alright and beta access for the weekend events is through https://buy.guildwars2.com/ only? I saw someone said you still get beta access through amazon but is that official?


Amazon will have the physical regular edition for pre-purchse.
Quote:


> Standard Edition (North America)-Customers will buy the Standard Edition Pre-Purchase box and receive a Pre-Purchase serial code. They will then go to https://register.guildwars2.com and follow the on-screen instructions to create a Guild Wars 2 account and apply the serial code, which will give them access to Beta Weekend Events, the Hero's Band digital item, and three-day Headstart Access to the final game. When Guild Wars 2 launches, customers will need to return to the retailer with proof of purchase to receive the full Standard Edition box and retail serial code. They will need to apply this retail serial code to their Guild Wars 2 account within five days to continue playing without interruption.


Also, it appears that they will also offer both the regular edition and the Digital Deluxe edition for pre-purchase on Amazon on April 10th.

From a Reddit post by Mike OBrien from ArenaNet:
Quote:


> Amazon.com
> I know many of you are disappointed that your local Amazon site isn't offering prepurchases of the Collector's Edition. In order to support prepurchase of Collector's Edition, a retailer needs to be able to provide a digital code at the time of purchase, and then also deliver a physical box when the game is released. We've worked with each local Amazon operation to enable this but at this time many have determined that their systems don't support it. Thus they won't be selling the Collector's Edition prepurchase, and we've reallocated their units to other retailers.
> Since individual Amazon markets have different systems and policies, we are fortunate that Amazon France will be able to support the Collector's Edition prepurchase and will begin selling it on April 10.
> If you're just looking to prepurchase the game from Amazon and don't need the Collector's Edition, you can still buy either of the digital editions through them. If you're looking to prepurchase the Collector's Edition online, try the alternatives listed here. http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/User:Stephane_Lo_Presti/GW2_prepurchase_retailers_list
> Mike


Right now I'm trying to determine if I want to get either the regular edition or the Digital Deluxe edition. I'm not totally thrilled that the majority of the DD items are consumables, and that it's an extra $20. (30% more then the standard copy)


----------



## Blackops_2

I'll probably just get the standard directly through arena net. I take it the client will be offered like GW was and then you'll just have an account with said purchase on it?

Also is there a set date for the beta weekend? I saw someone mention the 20th, i have to study that weekend







what about this coming weekend?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'll probably just get the standard directly through arena net. I take it the client will be offered like GW was and then you'll just have an account with said purchase on it?
> Also is there a set date for the beta weekend? I saw someone mention the 20th, i have to study that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about this coming weekend?


The only official confirmation for the date of the upcoming beta weekend is a tweet from the official twitter account:
Quote:


> The first Beta Weekend Event will be at the end of the month! ~RB2


So it's either going to be the 20th or the 27th. The 20th would make sense because they had a weekend beta that started on February 10th. However, they haven't given a specific date. I have a feeling that they might announce that tomorrow along with the pre-sale of the game.









They just released a new video showcasing the collectors edition. It also includes some large pictures of the concept art for the digital items.





That mist wolf skill, and mini pet do look very cool, but It is an extra $20 for two non-consumable items. I really wish that they would just release a short video that shows off the digital items in game. That way people would have a better idea of what they are actually buying for that extra $20.


----------



## j8ninja

so I read the post about amazon pre ordering, but I'm still confused.

If I get it right you can pre-order from amazon and get a boxed copy AND also have access to the beta events? if so then I think I would like a boxed copy so I can have a box to put with my collection.

also does anyone know of any guilds that will be made for when GW2 will come out? I'd love to join one with OCN members and just have fun, quest, and PvP


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> so I read the post about amazon pre ordering, but I'm still confused.
> 
> If I get it right you can pre-order from amazon and get a boxed copy AND also have access to the beta events? if so then I think I would like a boxed copy so I can have a box to put with my collection.
> 
> also does anyone know of any guilds that will be made for when GW2 will come out? I'd love to join one with OCN members and just have fun, quest, and PvP


From what I understand, they ought to give you a key as soon as you pre-purchase. Assuming you're in a region where Amazon supports that function.

Also, GW2 does not limit the number of guilds you can be in. Every time you log in to your character, you pick which guild you're a member in that will earn the benefits of that session. I'd frankly be surprised if we didn't have an OCN guild.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> so I read the post about amazon pre ordering, but I'm still confused.
> If I get it right you can pre-order from amazon and get a boxed copy AND also have access to the beta events? if so then I think I would like a boxed copy so I can have a box to put with my collection.
> also does anyone know of any guilds that will be made for when GW2 will come out? I'd love to join one with OCN members and just have fun, quest, and PvP


That is correct. Amazon will be offering the standard edition in the physical box. They have already added the image of the pre-purchase box even though it doesn't start until tomorrow. http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71rc2Ty1o9L._AA1500_.jpg

You will receive a physical box in the mail with your pre-purchase key. You use this key to register a Guild Wars 2 account on the official website. Once the game is released you can continue playing the full game during the three day head start, and they give you 5 days to acquire your real game key from the retailer you purchased the pre-purchase box from. IMO this is a good idea because you can start playing when the game releases even if you don't have the physical box yet.









TLR: You get two physical boxes, two keys, full pre-purchase benefits, and uninterrupted play (No waiting for final game box)









EDIT: a pet rock ninja posted 24 seconds before I did









*EDIT2: There is some conflicting information about Amazon not actually offering a physical pre-order for the regular edition. It sounds like Amazon might not have the physical edition for pre-purchase!*


----------



## JMattes

I have to say I am alittle upset that we pre-purchase on the 10th and only get to play on say the 20th.. and then who knows how long until release or even another beta weekend.. I am not to happy with the idea of beta weekends.. Kinda why I skipped even trying out Tera Online.. I am simply just not free on the weekend to play.. I dont see why they cant do a full week or so if you prepurchase.. Why limit it to a weekend?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I have to say I am alittle upset that we pre-purchase on the 10th and only get to play on say the 20th.. and then who knows how long until release or even another beta weekend.. I am not to happy with the idea of beta weekends.. Kinda why I skipped even trying out Tera Online.. I am simply just not free on the weekend to play.. I dont see why they cant do a full week or so if you prepurchase.. Why limit it to a weekend?


Yes. The whole idea of a pre-purchase without a release date is pretty sketchy to me. If they had one set in stone, I'd be much more likely to pre-purchase. As it stands right now, I can wait and see. Don't need beta-tasting destroying my schoolwork







.


----------



## mrsmiles

well personally i dont care so much about when the game will be released i plan on buying the game either way so im pre-purchasing with that im going to get a taste of what the game will be like with the beta.

win-win for me.


----------



## JMattes

Im going to pre-purchase just to play the game on the 20th.. but other than that, if I dont like it ill ask for refund..

Anyone think the site will allow us to pre-purchase at midnight?


----------



## a pet rock

I expect midnight Pacific time.


----------



## Bastyn99

yeah, better get my hands on one of those pre-purchases before they run out


----------



## JMattes

i was thinking maybe they would post more info.with it.. like beta schedule or release.. its kinda bs to doaprepurchase with release date..


----------



## FLCLimax

well guys i've registered my key and made my account

go to www.register.guildwars2.com if you have a key.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## HyperBCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> well guys i've registered my key and made my account
> go to www.register.guildwars2.com if you have a key.


I have as well can't wait!


----------



## Tridacnid

Site is returning a 403 for me. They're probably getting it ready.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Well its the 10th of april today but the site is still locked out and wont let me pre-purchase. Does anyone know what time today it opens for pre purchaseing?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Where u guys pre-ordering this from? I want the collectors edition.


----------



## DeviousAddict

https://buy.guildwars2.com go there and you can choose which to pre purchase. however its coming up with a 403 error at the moment for me and a couple of others but it might just be getting ready to open up


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com go there and you can choose which to pre purchase. however its coming up with a 403 error at the moment for me and a couple of others but it might just be getting ready to open up


thanks +rep
was trying to find it for a bit, this will charge me the full 150 right?


----------



## DeviousAddict

The link works now








@fullmetal yeah, just click on the collectors edition and it should give you a list of retailers. Pick the one for your country (look for CE next to it) and you buy from there


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Where u guys pre-ordering this from? I want the collectors edition.


CE is retail stores only, and very limited. Expect to be at the store tomorrow morning if you want it. ANet stated it will be EXTREMELY limited. Pretty sure GameStop is the only authorized CE seller in USA, might be wrong.

I'll be buying digital deluxe and saving $70, which i'll use on gems at launch.


----------



## brute maniac

dang, im getting a "error retrieving order information. try again?" message *after* i fill out all the blanks when trying to prepurchase. oh well ill give it a few hours and try again in the morning


----------



## mrsmiles

pre-purchased the digital deluxe version







now all that's left is to wait for release and however many more beta weekends they'll hold.

would love to setup a guild or group with some OCN members for the next beta weekend.


----------



## Blackops_2

Is there a certain time frame that pre-purchase is open or can i wait till next week to pre-purchase?


----------



## JMattes

I think as long as there is a day or 2 before release you can prepurchase.. No promises of course, but I am SURE next week will be fine


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there will be no release date announced by the 10th, which is why i am not pre-purchasing it. i don't pay for betas, nor do i buy games with no idea when they're coming out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> well guys i've registered my key and made my account
> go to www.register.guildwars2.com if you have a key.


Looks like you caved in after all.







I also gave you a +rep for your very thorough postings of Guild Wars 2 videos.









I just finished ordering my regular digital edition from ArenaNet and I linked my original GW account to this new account. I presume that the log on information will be the same as my original GW account?

I was originally thinking about getting the digital deluxe, but after thinking about what you are getting for $20 I decided against it. An elite skill that will most likely not be used in a normal build, a minipet that I really wouldn't miss if I didn't have it, and three consumable items to save some time which sort of defeats the purpose of playing the game.

I wonder if some of the mods on here would think about setting up an officially sanctioned guild for these beta events / the retail game? I know that at least one of the mods on here has to have pre-purchased it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there will be no release date announced by the 10th, which is why i am not pre-purchasing it. i don't pay for betas, nor do i buy games with no idea when they're coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> well guys i've registered my key and made my account
> go to www.register.guildwars2.com if you have a key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you caved in after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave you a +rep for your very thorough postings of Guild Wars 2 videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished ordering my regular digital edition from ArenaNet and I linked my original GW account to this new account. I presume that the log on information will be the same as my original GW account?
> 
> I was originally thinking about getting the digital deluxe, but after thinking about what you are getting for $20 I decided against it. An elite skill that will most likely not be used in a normal build, a minipet that I really wouldn't miss if I didn't have it, and three consumable items to save some time which sort of defeats the purpose of playing the game.
> 
> I wonder if some of the mods on here would think about setting up an officially sanctioned guild for these beta events / the retail game? I know that at least one of the mods on here has to have pre-purchased it.
Click to expand...

they gave out beta keys like candy at PAX East, which is the source of my beta access. i have not and will not ever buy a game with no ide when it's coming out. see you in game though on the 20th.


----------



## razorseal

where do I input my GW2 beta code?!!?

register.guildwars2.com is not working







(unless millions are trying to register at the same time lol)


----------



## FLCLimax

https://register.guildwars2.com/


----------



## FLCLimax

you can download the client from here btw: http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/pVRS48PNCNhr0nlwfSIGf2jVkt4AhkjAVCp0IUp3ptvHlENECYbMWlJ49hwCn1J/Gw2.zip


----------



## grishkathefool

When does the NDA for the last Beta Weekend lift?

I bought the Regular version and registered it with my existing account just a few minutes ago. Anyone know if the Login and PW are the same as the ones for my GW account since they are linked?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Think if I preorder the collectors edition through gamestop if i''ll still get a beta code?


----------



## Nhb93

I really hate to be that guy, but are there plans for an OCN guild once it finally launches? If not, I think my friends and I might make a casual/moderate guild, but if we could just join a large one, that would be great. Everyone knows MMOs are more fun with friends.


----------



## grishkathefool

I think that the existing OCN GW Guild is planning on expanding into GW2.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I really hate to be that guy, but are there plans for an OCN guild once it finally launches? If not, I think my friends and I might make a casual/moderate guild, but if we could just join a large one, that would be great. Everyone knows MMOs are more fun with friends.


Also remember that GW2 has the ability to let you join multiple guilds at the same time. You can only align yourself to one guild at a time I believe and I'm not entirely sure how this works, but yeah, there's that


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2012/04/10/respec-radio-29-guild-wars-2.aspx

good podcast.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Also remember that GW2 has the ability to let you join multiple guilds at the same time. You can only align yourself to one guild at a time I believe and I'm not entirely sure how this works, but yeah, there's that


Multiple guilds at once, yes. You select which guild is getting the benefits of your actions when you log in to a character. Then if you want to switch guilds you can just relog.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Q: Does guild was 2 have a cash shop? If so, does it affect the game in anyway besides cosmetic things like the WoW cash shop?


----------



## Maian

They said there are micro-transactions, but you won't be able to pay cash to unlock things to make your character more powerful to give you an advantage over someone who doesn't pay cash.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Q: Does guild was 2 have a cash shop? If so, does it affect the game in anyway besides cosmetic things like the WoW cash shop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> They said there are micro-transactions, but you won't be able to pay cash to unlock things to make your character more powerful to give you an advantage over someone who doesn't pay cash.


This. I read that all microtransactions will be cosmetic only. Also keep in mind that gear doesn't make as large a difference as it did in other MMOs.

Here's the important bit:
Quote:


> Here's our philosophy on microtransactions: We think players should have the opportunity to spend money on items that provide visual distinction and offer more ways to express themselves. They should also be able to spend money on account services and on time-saving convenience items. But it's never OK for players to buy a game and not be able to enjoy what they paid for without additional purchases, and it's never OK for players who spend money to have an unfair advantage over players who spend time.


Source


----------



## FLCLimax

there was a exp boost(similar to scrolls from GW1)but it may have been removed by now. anyway, that stuff can drop in game and be got via guild influence. while i don't think it's going to remain purely costumes and such, there won't be any advantage for sale.


----------



## Vhox

http://news.mmosite.com/content/q/2012-03-27/guild_wars_2_the_cash_shop_items_get_leaked.shtml#ue_pic

For those asking about what's in the shop. The typical things to me. I'm not really worried about it. Looking forward to the game though...can't wait for a release date!










(listening to the Respec radio podcast now as well)


----------



## jonespwns

Can someone tell me the RECOMMENDED SPECS? I don't want to know the bare minimum.. I would like to know if my computer can run this game on the highest settings since I preordered it yesterday.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> Can someone tell me the RECOMMENDED SPECS? I don't want to know the bare minimum.. I would like to know if my computer can run this game on the highest settings since I preordered it yesterday.


Min spec r on the site. As far as what will run high.. not many people.can tell you what the min for high will.be but if your worried ull have atleast 2 months to upgrade and if ur honestly worried id say start saving the pennies.


----------



## mrsmiles

game is still in beta so requirements could likely change.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## doc2142

I got into beta testing!!!
It's for this weekend!


----------



## FLCLimax

that's the old client(obsolete) that everyone on the internet can download, there is no beta this weekend.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Do you need to sign up again for a key or are they just going from who signed up originally?

Also where were they giving out keys at PAX I was there all 3 days and didn't hear a word about GW2 keys


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Do you need to sign up again for a key or are they just going from who signed up originally?
> 
> Also where were they giving out keys at PAX I was there all 3 days and didn't hear a word about GW2 keys


lol....you should have gotten three keys with your PAX ticket. anyways, you only get into the beta weekend by pre-purchasing OR using a key given out at PAX.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> that's the old client(obsolete) that everyone on the internet can download, there is no beta this weekend.


There's a stress test this weekend, he's right. Though breaking the NDA before he even finishes downloading the client isn't exactly a smart idea.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> There's a stress test this weekend, he's right. Though breaking the NDA before he even finishes downloading the client isn't exactly a smart idea.


It's true, I just saw the leak this morning. I guess they are doing a stress test to make sure prepurchasers have a smooth experience.


----------



## Lokster1

Regular or digital deluxe?? Can't make up my mind, please help


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Regular or digital deluxe?? Can't make up my mind, please help


I'm getting regular. Digital deluxe doesn't come with anything too fancy. If I wanted to spend $80, I would spend $60 on regular than $20 on gems to buy extra bank/inventory space and whatever cosmetic item suits your fancy.


----------



## a pet rock

Hhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. I want this game nao.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Regular or digital deluxe?? Can't make up my mind, please help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I'm getting regular. Digital deluxe doesn't come with anything too fancy. If I wanted to spend $80, I would spend $60 on regular than $20 on gems to buy extra bank/inventory space and whatever cosmetic item suits your fancy.


I concur. I had the same decision to make when it came time to pre-purchase. I ended up buying the regular edition, and here is why.

1. Both the Tome of Influence and the Chalice of Glory are one time use time servers. At the beginning of the game I want to be playing the game, and not to save time at getting stuff in game.

2. The deluxe version might be worth getting if the Golem Banker was a permanent item. However, it only lasts 5 days so it's pretty much an instant consumable in the total play time. Also, I read somewhere that it'll actually be an item that you can find in game as a drop.

3. The Summon Mistfire Wolf Elite Skill seems cool, but how usable is it really? It seems to me that it's not going to end up being a skill that will see regular use in builds. It might be cool to whip it out in towns, but it's pretty much going to be useless in endgame content.

4. Miniature Rytlock looks pretty cool, but there are a lot of minatures in the game, and it's not really special if everyone you see is running around with the Rytlock out.

Overall I don't think that it's worth the extra $20. Also, keep in mind that they have stated that you will be able to upgrade to the Digital Deluxe version at a later time through the cash shop.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I concur. I had the same decision to make when it came time to pre-purchase. I ended up buying the regular edition, and here is why.
> 1. Both the Tome of Influence and the Chalice of Glory are one time use time servers. At the beginning of the game I want to be playing the game, and not to save time at getting stuff in game.
> 2. The deluxe version might be worth getting if the Golem Banker was a permanent item. However, it only lasts 5 days so it's pretty much an instant consumable in the total play time. Also, I read somewhere that it'll actually be an item that you can find in game as a drop.
> 3. The Summon Mistfire Wolf Elite Skill seems cool, but how usable is it really? It seems to me that it's not going to end up being a skill that will see regular use in builds. It might be cool to whip it out in towns, but it's pretty much going to be useless in endgame content.
> 4. Miniature Rytlock looks pretty cool, but there are a lot of minatures in the game, and it's not really special if everyone you see is running around with the Rytlock out.
> Overall I don't think that it's worth the extra $20. Also, keep in mind that they have stated that you will be able to upgrade to the Digital Deluxe version at a later time through the cash shop.


I got a refund on my deluxe and will purchase the standard once the refund goes through for this very reason. I cant it being worth $20.. It only took me 2 hours of waiting on the online chat que to get a refund.. Glad I had NOTHING else to do..

Thanks for the break down


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Overall I don't think that it's worth the extra $20. Also, keep in mind that they have stated that *you will be able to upgrade to the Digital Deluxe version at a later time through the cash shop*.


Well that makes my choice easy, thanks for the info. +rep


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I hope that when the game comes out it isnt £49.99. I know the game doesnt have any Monthly fees but £49.99 - Really? thats WAY too much was thinking about Pre-purchasing it but i wont even buy it if thats the bloody price when it comes out in shops.


----------



## Vhox

I'll be buying the regular $60.00 box for GW2 because none of the digital items interest me and $150.00 is just a bit too steep with D3 around the corner. I look at it this way - I'll spend the $60.00 and probably blow an = amount to that in the cash shop if I find things I like to support ArenaNet that way.


----------



## FLCLimax

Aureus Knights Podcast - GW2 talk @ 40:07

Exploration in Guild Wars 2


----------



## 218689

anyone thought 'bout creatin' a OCN guild when the game gets released?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> anyone thought 'bout creatin' a OCN guild when the game gets released?


I think this should be added to the first post, so many people asking. There already is an OCN Guild Wars guild, and plans are to remake it in GW2.


----------



## Lokster1

Just Pre-purchased my copy, went with the reg digital version. Ready for some beta =D


----------



## Vhox

Forgive me if it was linked but this is an amazing video.

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/guild_wars_2/b/pc/archive/2012/04/13/guild-wars-2-video-preview.aspx

Probably one of the best videos I've seen yet. I also really like Jonathan Sharp interviews/chats.


----------



## ShaneS429

Got myself the Digital Deluxe.

While I realize that most of the things are timed based items. I know I will be spending money in the cash shop at some point so I figure this is a good way to test out some items.

Plus I am a bit of a collector so I will most likely be wanting those mini pets.


----------



## HothBase

Picked up my Collector's today. Had a hard time deciding whether it was worth it (it's expensive, even in my opinion as a long time GW fan) but after seeing how fast they've gone out of stock everywhere, I didn't want to risk regretting later on that I didn't buy it. And that 112-page book is so hard to resist. I could do without the figurine, but I'll make sure to reserve a spot for it somewhere now that I'm getting it.


----------



## ShaneS429

$120 would be the perfect price for me to grab the CE.

I really wont display the figurine or the frame + art.

I purely wanted the book and soundtrack but that alone wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## FLCLimax

30 minute gameplay narrated by Jonathan Sharpe.


----------



## Vhox

Psht, I beat you to it! Mine just got hidden though







Really good video nonetheless!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

*45 minutes of Thief PVP from Lewis B*






*Guild Wars Insider: CBT 3 Video Odds And Ends(click)*


----------



## Blackops_2

I dislike how every class seems to have a spam skill, like flare in guild wars. Also is the entire right side of the skill bar for healing only?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I dislike how every class seems to have a spam skill, like flare in guild wars. Also is the entire right side of the skill bar for healing only?


I believe the skills are based on what weapons you have equipped. most videos i have seen has people with 1 or maybe 2 healing abilities


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I dislike how every class seems to have a spam skill, like flare in guild wars. Also is the entire right side of the skill bar for healing only?


First five keys are determined by your selected weapon and how your class uses that weapon. For instance, a warrior with a greatsword has different abilities than a warrior with a hammer. However a warrior with an ax also has different abilities than a ranger with an ax. The last five are determined by class and what abilities you have selected. From what I've seen, each class only has one healing ability at a time and almost all of them are self-heal only.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

1 heal skill of your choice (self heal only, maybe some splash of light healing for teammates), 3 utility skills of your choosing that have a huge range of effects, and one elite skill that is significantly more powerful than everything else on your bar.


----------



## TulipVorlax

Hi,

I've pre-buyed GW2 tuesday morning.
My account is created and liked to my first GW1 account.
It's been months since the last time i played the first game though.
I was more on my Xbox 360 this winter.
But when i was playing GW a lot, i was also the founder of one of the french wikis about it.
But i decided to quit Wikia when they made some ugly changes to the site.
If i knew that would happen, i would have accepted the proposition that the Anet french community manager had made to me...

Anyway, i'm among the people waiting for this game since the first time it was annonced.
I'm happy the wait is almost over now.
And my new computer is ready for it.
Although i know a GTX560 might be a bit overkill for GW2.
What do you think ?


----------



## Shmerrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> I got into beta testing!!!
> It's for this weekend!


I hope you're banned. Talking about _____ after you were told not to. Do you not read?


----------



## Shmerrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I dislike how every class seems to have a spam skill, like flare in guild wars. Also is the entire right side of the skill bar for healing only?


This is why games have NDAs, to stop assumptions. I'm glad some people here on OCN want to perpetuate this. Stopping breaking NDA of **** you weren't suppose to talk about! ****!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmerrick*
> 
> This is why games have NDAs, to stop assumptions. I'm glad some people here on OCN want to perpetuate this. Stopping breaking NDA of **** you weren't suppose to talk about! ****!


Dude, what ?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Dude, what ?


Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmerrick*
> 
> This is why games have NDAs, to stop assumptions. I'm glad some people here on OCN want to perpetuate this. Stopping breaking NDA of **** you weren't suppose to talk about! ****!


I'm not following you...







as i haven't broken any NDA.

Here is a youtube version of the gameinformer video. I never noticed the F buttons for skills. Essentially you have extensions or in a way more than 10 skills?


----------



## TulipVorlax

I didn't enlisted to the closed beta because i dont like not been able to talk about things, beside, it will be better when the full game will be on my hard drive at the end of the month.

Well, thinking about it more, they never said that people who were pre-buying the game would be free of NDA for the beta we are invited to.

I think maybe i should ask them about it on Twitter, or maybe it's already in the FAQ...


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TulipVorlax*
> 
> I didn't enlisted to the closed beta because i dont like not been able to talk about things, beside, it will be better when the full game will be on my hard drive at the end of the month.
> 
> Well, thinking about it more, they never said that people who were pre-buying the game would be free of NDA for the beta we are invited to.
> 
> I think maybe i should ask them about it on Twitter, or maybe it's already in the FAQ...


lol, for all intents and purposes the NDA is obliterated. there will be no more NDA on beta weekends starting next week. the stress test yesterday was the last of the GW2 NDA.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> the best upcoming MMO


I am afraid you are mistaken tera is the best upcoming mmo


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the best upcoming MMO
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid you are mistaken tera is the best upcoming mmo
Click to expand...

Lol..I've played TERA quite a bit. It's a fun and beautiful game, but nothing revolutionary. It's the same linear questing, progression, and trinity.


----------



## Projector

Atleast it changes up the formula of combat and pve, guild wars is the same old mmo formula that we are all starting to get sick of.
Tho I do agree with you about the questing its very linear and grindy.


----------



## Blackops_2

Unless Tera is free-to-play there is no way in hell it's better than Guild Wars 2 IMO. Absolute insanity to pay 60$ for a game then pay monthly to play it as well. GW2 combat is equally good IMO as well.


----------



## TulipVorlax

No monthly fees was one of the two reasons i got the first Guild Wars.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Atleast it changes up the formula of combat and pve, guild wars is the same old mmo formula that we are all starting to get sick of.
> Tho I do agree with you about the questing its very linear and grindy.


You have seen combat footage of GW2 right ? Combat is so much harder than other MMOs, you really have to pay attention and dodge big attacks, or you will die, even at early levels. That is the same as in Tera, but in GW2 its even more important, as not only bosses but all mobs hit very hard. Also, a lot of abilities in GW2 can be aimed to the player, like melee swings and projectile attacks, granted its not all like in Tera, but a lot. But, you can run while attacking in GW2 unlike in Tera where you are grounded while casting and hitting. Tera is fun at first, but after a short while, you're using the same rotation for every mob to kill them without any hassle, like in most other MMOs, only you have to aim your abilites in Tera, and that gets boring quite fast. GW2 hopes to make combat harder in the sence that you cant just faceroll and kill everything, you have to time your attacks and use them at the right time, or you die.

Im not saying that X game is the definite better game, just that your statement makes it sound like you know little of GW2 and/or are ignorant.

Have a nice day


----------



## FLCLimax

combat was great in Tera. everything else is too much like WoW. not a bad game, but not the best either, imo.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the best upcoming MMO
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid you are mistaken tera is the best upcoming mmo
Click to expand...

Ive played the Beta, its going to be crap compared to GW2 i think. the graphics are nice and thats about it. Gameplay is VERY boring the free aim is useless except for PvP as you dont ahve to do anything when attacking AI monsters. The quests are all the same old MMO standard and the game gets VERY boring VERY fast.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TulipVorlax*
> 
> No monthly fees was one of the two reasons i got the first Guild Wars.


Same here. The fact that Arenanet has chosen to keep it that way with how big GW2 is really says something about them as developers too.


----------



## grishkathefool

The art in GW is one of the biggest reasons I stuck with it at first. Then the ability to fine tune skill bars for thousands of different usages.

The art that I have seen of Terra doesn't appeal to me at all. I don't go in for Cutsie.

I am still a little upset that the Skill Bars in GW2 aren't tunable like in GW.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> The art in GW is one of the biggest reasons I stuck with it at first. Then the ability to fine tune skill bars for thousands of different usages.
> The art that I have seen of Terra doesn't appeal to me at all. I don't go in for Cutsie.
> I am still a little upset that the Skill Bars in GW2 aren't tunable like in GW.


Kind of how i feel about it as well.


----------



## Blackops_2

Guild Wars 2 Beta:all your questions answered(PC Gamer)
There is a paragraph in there about system requirements.

*15. Can you talk about system requirements at all?*
*Josh:* "We'll have a couple videos up later this week that walk you through all the graphics settings currently in the game and how they affect the framerates and visuals. In brief, the game ran pretty smoothly on my machine (7.5 Windows rating, 3.20 GHz six-core CPU, 8 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 6900). On maxed-out settings I was getting about 15-30 FPS depending on where I was-high population or huge vistas slowed it down. Moving down the graphics settings, I could run 30-60 FPS no problem."

One big thing to note here is that engine optimization is usually being done until the very last second before release (and continuing afterwards, of course) and that the game will actually run smoother at launch than it does in beta.

*Gavin:* "I loved how Guild Wars managed to make a beautiful game with such low requirements. I'm not sure what the bottom end will be with Guild Wars 2, but the game's visuals scaled well from lowest to highest settings. My home computer (5.9 Windows rating, 2.9 GHz dual-core, 8GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570) ran the game smoothly around 30 fps on maxed-out settings. The only major issues I had with performance were directly related to the amount of players in WvW.

I'd expect this to be surprisingly easy on system requirements upon release, especially given how stunning the world is."


----------



## Pibbz

Screw NDA.... more screenshots and videos please.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 Beta:all your questions answered(PC Gamer)
> There is a paragraph in there about system requirements.
> 
> *15. Can you talk about system requirements at all?*
> *Josh:* "We'll have a couple videos up later this week that walk you through all the graphics settings currently in the game and how they affect the framerates and visuals. In brief, the game ran pretty smoothly on my machine (7.5 Windows rating, 3.20 GHz six-core CPU, 8 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 6900). On maxed-out settings I was getting about 15-30 FPS depending on where I was-high population or huge vistas slowed it down. Moving down the graphics settings, I could run 30-60 FPS no problem."
> 
> One big thing to note here is that engine optimization is usually being done until the very last second before release (and continuing afterwards, of course) and that the game will actually run smoother at launch than it does in beta.
> 
> *Gavin:* "I loved how Guild Wars managed to make a beautiful game with such low requirements. I'm not sure what the bottom end will be with Guild Wars 2, but the game's visuals scaled well from lowest to highest settings. My home computer (5.9 Windows rating, 2.9 GHz dual-core, 8GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570) ran the game smoothly around 30 fps on maxed-out settings. The only major issues I had with performance were directly related to the amount of players in WvW.
> 
> I'd expect this to be surprisingly easy on system requirements upon release, especially given how stunning the world is."


Gah, I wish they were more specific with their hardware. Hexa core at 3.2 could be anything, Thuban, Gulftown, Sandy Bridge-E, and HD 6900 isn't too informative either. I'll probably want to step up from my 560 Ti though, as expected.


----------



## FLCLimax

it's a AMD Phenom II X6 1090T.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Gah, I wish they were more specific with their hardware. Hexa core at 3.2 could be anything, Thuban, Gulftown, Sandy Bridge-E, and HD 6900 isn't too informative either. I'll probably want to step up from my 560 Ti though, as expected.


I'm still running a 470 and my backup rig is begging me to get rid of the 4890. If the 670 series is around 300$ i would jump on it.


----------



## Ollii

hmmm, I wxould love to get the art book and art frames. The mini is a little goodie. Not sure whether that would be worth €150... What do you guys think I should do? Just curious







CE vs deluxe


----------



## tianh

custom build guild wars 2 gaming rig:

http://blog.codeofficer.com/blog/2012/04/14/custom-built-guild-wars-2-gaming-rig/


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't ever do the DE or CE.

Will Asura be in the upcoming beta? I'm either going elementalist, mesmer, or guardian.

What's everyone going as far as race/profession?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't ever do the DE or CE.
> Will Asura be in the upcoming beta? I'm either going elementalist, mesmer, or guardian.
> What's everyone going as far as race/profession?


I honestly don't know.

There was a survey set up a day or two ago on reddit and elementalist came in with the most votes while engi and mesmer came in last.

I was shooting to play ele but I also hate playing the most popular class. I thought mesmer would of been up in the top picks but from that survey it doesn't seem like it. I think I'll play some other classes during the BWE and then decide for launch. I might lean towards mesmer now.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't ever do the DE or CE.
> 
> Will Asura be in the upcoming beta? I'm either going elementalist, mesmer, or guardian.
> 
> What's everyone going as far as race/profession?


Norn Guardian. Decided from day one that it was exactly what I want. I'll probably also make an Elementalist because it's the only caster-type class that interests me, but I don't know if it'll be human or Sylvari.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't ever do the DE or CE.
> Will Asura be in the upcoming beta? I'm either going elementalist, mesmer, or guardian.
> What's everyone going as far as race/profession?
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know.
> 
> There was a survey set up a day or two ago on reddit and elementalist came in with the most votes while engi and mesmer came in last.
> 
> I was shooting to play ele but I also hate playing the most popular class. I thought mesmer would of been up in the top picks but from that survey it doesn't seem like it. I think I'll play some other classes during the BWE and then decide for launch. I might lean towards mesmer now.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Playing the most popular class is kind of a drag, but I think it'll be less of a bother in GW2 since each class can fill every role. I saw a vid where the devs were talking about some people completing dungeons all with one class type. Five elementalists just happened to group together and it worked.


----------



## Blackops_2

I just want to be asura cause they're all tiny and awesome lol. I thought i would go ranger because that was my favorite class in GW. But the animation of the bow and arrow has me put off in a sense. That and the fact your not restricted to a staff with casters opens things up. After watching the mesmer video from gameinformer, it looks like every class will be extremely fun. But an illusion army sounds appealing to me, at the same time so does all the attunements of the elementalist, and then the guardian being able to withstand and protect is equally cool. Overall the spells are the way things are implemented is like nothing i've ever seen, which makes it so much more interactive.

Out of curiosity i take it there are no secondary professions like there were in GW?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Out of curiosity i take it there are no secondary professions like there were in GW?


Correct, only your primary.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 Beta:all your questions answered(PC Gamer)
> There is a paragraph in there about system requirements.
> *15. Can you talk about system requirements at all?*
> *Josh:* "We'll have a couple videos up later this week that walk you through all the graphics settings currently in the game and how they affect the framerates and visuals. In brief, the game ran pretty smoothly on my machine (7.5 Windows rating, 3.20 GHz six-core CPU, 8 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 6900). On maxed-out settings I was getting about 15-30 FPS depending on where I was-high population or huge vistas slowed it down. Moving down the graphics settings, I could run 30-60 FPS no problem."
> One big thing to note here is that engine optimization is usually being done until the very last second before release (and continuing afterwards, of course) and that the game will actually run smoother at launch than it does in beta.
> *Gavin:* "I loved how Guild Wars managed to make a beautiful game with such low requirements. I'm not sure what the bottom end will be with Guild Wars 2, but the game's visuals scaled well from lowest to highest settings. My home computer (5.9 Windows rating, 2.9 GHz dual-core, 8GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570) ran the game smoothly around 30 fps on maxed-out settings. The only major issues I had with performance were directly related to the amount of players in WvW.
> I'd expect this to be surprisingly easy on system requirements upon release, especially given how stunning the world is."


*Gavin = PC Noob.*

You guys do realize from his statement, 5.9 rating is the lowest score coming from his HDD... The rest of his system is up 6.5+ 7.8 scores.

/facepalm.


----------



## grishkathefool

I heard a guy at gamestop talking about his beta experience. I asked him about it. He has a rig a lot like mine and said he thought he was getting 40+ FPS at Maximum settings, but that he wasn't sure because his FRAPS wouldn't run during the game for some reason.

He also said that in the early stages of the game, the Ranger felt the most OP.

As for me, I know without a doubt that my first and primary toon will be a Human Necro. After that, I will prolly roll a Norn or Asura Mesmer. Then perhaps a Char Ranger or Engie. I don't think I will play a Guardian - they seem too much like a WoW Pally to me.


----------



## Blackops_2

I've never played WoW so i have no idea what a pally is







but i think i'm going guardian. Every time he does the bubble shield i think of LTOR "you shall not pass!" lol


----------



## mrsmiles

im going to end up creating at least one of each profession to find what really suits me, each profession just seems so interesting and unique i just cant decided which will be my main.

is April 20th a confirmed date for the next beta weekend?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> im going to end up creating at least one of each profession to find what really suits me, each profession just seems so interesting and unique i just cant decided which will be my main.
> is April 20th a confirmed date for the next beta weekend?


Late April. The date hasn't been confirmed yet


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> im going to end up creating at least one of each profession to find what really suits me, each profession just seems so interesting and unique i just cant decided which will be my main.
> is April 20th a confirmed date for the next beta weekend?


Not only interesting extremely versatile, which indeed makes it harder to find out which one really suites you. Giving Caster's the ability to use swords and such really changes things up for me.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Late April. The date hasn't been confirmed yet


i hope they give us more info this week


----------



## a pet rock

When are the beta downloads usually sent out? 2-3 days before the actual event to give you time to download a new client?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/guild-wars-insider-cbt3-video-odds-ends-part-2/


----------



## tice03

Hopefully there will be a beta weekend this upcoming weekend. I'm itching to give the game a spin after pre-purchasing last week. I'd imagine that invites for those that haven't pre-purchased, but signed up for the beta should be going out soon if there is one scheduled for this weekend.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tice03*
> 
> I'd imagine that invites for those that haven't pre-purchased, but signed up for the beta should be going out soon if there is one scheduled for this weekend.


Why would selected beta testers get earlier notification than pre-purchase betas? If anything, the pre-purchase would go out first since they have guaranteed access. With the selected beta testers, they don't have to send them anything if they don't need more people testing.


----------



## Blackops_2

I just saw some mentioned discussion of NCsoft trying to bring GW2 to console? That screams disaster to me...


----------



## tice03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Why would selected beta testers get earlier notification than pre-purchase betas? If anything, the pre-purchase would go out first since they have guaranteed access. With the selected beta testers, they don't have to send them anything if they don't need more people testing.


My intention wasn't that they would get notified first, but that if nobody hears anything within the next couple days that it isn't looking good for this weekend. Either way I signed up for the Tera Online open beta weekend for this coming weekend just in case. One of the few weekends where I don't have much to do and should be able to get some gaming in.


----------



## Projector

That is one of the big reasons I actually dont like gw2 for that its going to be free monthly. You get all the kids that way that dont want to pay and just the worst sort of community/gamers, and the art style looks very much like rifts.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> That is one of the big reasons I actually dont like gw2 for that its going to be free monthly. You get all the kids that way that dont want to pay and just the worst sort of community/gamers, and the art style looks very much like rifts.


Because WoW has a monthly fee and has no kids playing it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Because WoW has a monthly fee and has no kids playing it.


I agree, Theres loads of kids that play it


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I agree, Theres loads of kids that play it


To me it is not a big deal, get in a good guild and don't show trade chat and you are good to go. But there is a huge amount of kids that are going to play any game no matter the payment structure because parents will pay for whatever the kid wants.


----------



## Blackops_2

The first community of guild wars was good not many kids. Monthly fee to play a game is stupid IMO and always will be. Putting it on console on the other hand is opening the door for "kids"


----------



## Projector

Lotr online was amazing, had such an awsome community untill it went f2p. Same with many other mmos, when things go no monthly fee you get people that dont care about keeping the community cause they are not paying for anything.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lotr online was amazing, had such an awsome community untill it went f2p. Same with many other mmos, when things go no monthly fee you get people that dont care about keeping the community cause they are not paying for anything.


When a community is small it can become very tight knit and work together.
When a community becomes large it attracts all type's of people, and when people think they will not see the person they are running a dungeon with again (WoW LFD/LFR) they see no reason to be nice.

Does not matter if F2P or P2P.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lotr online was amazing, had such an awsome community untill it went f2p. Same with many other mmos, when things go no monthly fee you get people that dont care about keeping the community cause they are not paying for anything.


don't push the issue too much if you're an outsider. you know nothing of the guild wars community(except the mean ol people who disagree with you on a message board of course) so leave it at that.


----------



## Projector

Except the fact that I had guild wars since day one? Ye good one on making a fail presumption, and I have been keeping up with guild wars 2 and following it alot. I still stick by the whole community goes to poo when it goes f2p b2p.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Except the fact that I had guild wars since day one? Ye good one on making a fail presumption, and I have been keeping up with guild wars 2 and following it alot. I still stick by the whole community goes to poo when it goes f2p b2p.


why would you say the community would be bad if you have it? it's not bad now, it wasn't bad when it came out. it's certainly much better than WoW and swtor's communities(as if you can even call them communities now). nice try yourself with the weakest and second most common retort on the internet.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> That is one of the big reasons I actually dont like gw2 for that its going to be free monthly. You get all the kids that way that dont want to pay and just the worst sort of community/gamers, and the art style looks very much like rifts.


how does guild wars 2 look anything like rift? i dont see any similarities between the two......


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> That is one of the big reasons I actually dont like gw2 for that its going to be free monthly. You get all the kids that way that dont want to pay and just the worst sort of community/gamers, and the art style looks very much like rifts.
> 
> 
> 
> how does guild wars 2 look anything like rift? i dont see any similarities between the two......
Click to expand...

don't entertain him any further. it's no longer a mystery what his deal is.


----------



## Vhox

Just another day on the internet! Ignore it and focus on the topic that those here enjoy.









Really love this armor(among many others + the art direction in general):


Wonder if it's Human only or one of the more universal armors. Probably going Sylvari anyways.


----------



## mrsmiles

first character for me will be the asura, norns size just doesn't appeal to me, and i've never been one to play human characters in other mmo's


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Just another day on the internet! Ignore it and focus on the topic that those here enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love this armor(among many others + the art direction in general):
> 
> Wonder if it's Human only or one of the more universal armors. Probably going Sylvari anyways.


Is there any good pictures of Necromancer armor?
Sylvari ftw!


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is there any good pictures of Necromancer armor?
> Sylvari ftw!




=)


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Vhox

Was debating on linking those as well >_<. All great stuff. So gooooooood!


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Really love this armor(among many others + the art direction in general):


----------



## Vhox

O_O. So much work!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> 
> =)


Very nice! I hope they allow you to create a character before head start opens(like TERA is right now), don't want to spend a whole day creating my character


----------



## Bastyn99

Seriously, if that Dark Plate Metal Demonic-ish armor is in the game, I will not sleep until I own it ! That is seriously awesome.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Seriously, if that Dark Plate Metal Demonic-ish armor is in the game, I will not sleep until I own it ! That is seriously awesome.


most of the concept art is in the game. you can spot it in some of the racial trailers and on NPc's. they've also said you can obtain pretty much any armor you see NPC's wearing.


----------



## Blackops_2

Is there series of armor like there was in guild wars? Or have they eliminated that through crafting? Either way the Asura Guardian is just awesome, i mean look at how awesome that armor looks.
Boom










Here's another cool picture of the guardian. Wish they would release it as a wallpaper it looks awesome.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> 
> =)


That could be the BEST armor set i have EVER seen in ANY MMO, It WILL be mine!


----------



## grishkathefool

That Orrian set is AWESOME!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That Orrian set is AWESOME!


Not helping me patiently wait for release.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Not helping me patiently wait for release.


inorite.

This makes me feel even stupider for never getting into GW1, too.


----------



## AtomicFrost

WOW! The armor in this game is looking great.

I really hope that this concept armor made it into the game:



That would be the set I would use for a Human or Norn Warrior.


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm actually not a big fan of those armors. Things with tons of spikes or crazyness doesn't appeal to me.

I'll probably be that nut running around at level 80 with gear that looks like its from level 5


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm actually not a big fan of those armors. Things with tons of spikes or crazyness doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> I'll probably be that nut running around at level 80 with gear that looks like its from level 5


The cool thing is GW2 supports this. They've outlined a system where you can take the specs of one item and the looks of another and combine them into one super item.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm actually not a big fan of those armors. Things with tons of spikes or crazyness doesn't appeal to me.
> I'll probably be that nut running around at level 80 with gear that looks like its from level 5


nothing wrong with that, they give you the option to do so which is another great part about the game.

[edit] the system they put in place doesnt combine the items it just transfers over the appearance onto the item of your choice.


----------



## a pet rock

Same difference, right? You get the looks and the specs, it might as well be an armor sandwich.


----------



## ShaneS429

Yep. Gotta love those transmutation stones


----------



## Projector

What is the deal with the cash shop atm, I remember seeing an article on massivley saying you could "buy to win" of sorts, I hope this isnt true. I still plan on getting this and playing it along side tera.
Especially sold after seeing the armour and character models a few pages back


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> What is the deal with the cash shop atm, I remember seeing an article on massivley saying you could "buy to win" of sorts, I hope this isnt true. I still plan on getting this and playing it along side tera.
> Especially sold after seeing the armour and character models a few pages back


you'll be able to get most of the items from the cashshop through normal playing i havent seen anything that would suggest that you could "pay to win" if they did do this they would loose a lot of support and i dont think they're going to risk it.

[edit]

i know someone posted pictures of items in the cashshop in this thread but i dont know how far back you would have to go to see it, if you find it you also need realize that whatever they have there could change nothing final.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> What is the deal with the cash shop atm, I remember seeing an article on massivley saying you could "buy to win" of sorts, I hope this isnt true. I still plan on getting this and playing it along side tera.
> Especially sold after seeing the armour and character models a few pages back


From what i rmember the cash shop items are things like a boost to XP and Karma earned for 1hour and things that help with crafting and getting items from items that you destroy as well as dye colors and such. From what i saw none of the items there could help you to win anything, maybe lvl up faster ans get better items for/from crafting as well there being a bigger bag and something about a bank thing for when you arent in a city as well i believe


----------



## Phokus

It looks like I'll be playing a Warrior. From what I've seen so far, this game looks really good.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> From what i rmember the cash shop items are things like a boost to XP and Karma earned for 1hour and things that help with crafting and getting items from items that you destroy as well as dye colors and such. From what i saw none of the items there could help you to win anything, maybe lvl up faster ans get better items for/from crafting as well there being a bigger bag and something about a bank thing for when you arent in a city as well i believe


Thats not to bad I guess, I dont like the sound of people paying to level up faster. But I can live with it. Any news on the next beta date or open beta yet.


----------



## TulipVorlax

When they say « At the end of the month », that mean the beta for prepurchasers could start any day at the end of the month, including the last day of this month.
But that is if they dont delay it for any reason, it could happen.


----------



## Bastyn99

A lot of people have said the 20th, but I can't help but to think that they would have send out some information by now if that was the case.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Thats not to bad I guess, I dont like the sound of people paying to level up faster. But I can live with it. Any news on the next beta date or open beta yet.


Its not that big a deal, seeing as how the boosted XP only lasts for 1 hour anyway, Plus im sure they will have the Log out in a Inn and get "Rested" XP boost as well


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Its not that big a deal, seeing as how the boosted XP only lasts for 1 hour anyway, Plus im sure they will have the Log out in a Inn and get "Rested" XP boost as well


If I'm not mistaken, those XP boosts also only counted on killed mobs and not for quests/dynamic events. Since most of XP gain will come after completing events and what not, these XP boosts would have minimal effect.

Also, the gemshop URL was accessible shortly after pre-purchase went up and after logging in everyone noticed that they removed said boosts from the gem shop. All speculation and everything is subject to change but just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Vhox

I wouldn't worry about the cash shop, it's not pay to win. Everything in shop you supposedly can get in other ways. (mind you, considering the gear treadmill works 100% differently - I doubt you'd even be able to buy /much/ power). As far as the next beta goes, as others have stated all we know is 'end of the month'. Soon enough!

[E] removed outdated links.


----------



## FLCLimax

that's outdated now. much of that besides xp boost has been removed.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm tired of waiting to play, i've gotten back into guild wars but it's just not the same.


----------



## mrsmiles

besides even with the xp boosts it doesnt mean everyone using them is going to be a skilled player in the end it more about individual skill then it is about your level.

[edit]

on another note i doubt they will hold the beta this coming weekend if anything it'll happen the week after.
hoping for more info though.


----------



## Projector

K awsome ty for all the info, but alot of games are going that way cause b2win brings in alot of money. We shall see, could go either way.


----------



## grishkathefool

Guild Wars has had a "cash shop" for quite a while. Granted, it was cosmetics, pvp skill unlocks, character slots, etc... But one could argue that the PvP skill unlocks was, in a sense, pay to win. It didn't hurt the game or the community, though.

As for the GW2 shop, the XP Bonus makes a little sense considering the changes to the game in general make Power Leveling a little different.

I just remembered a question I was thinking of the other day. What is the new "Drok's Run" going to be?


----------



## JMattes

The last rep I spoke to said that more information will be given out only a few days before the beta weekend. So, if we dont hear by tomorrow, it wont be until next weekend.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> The last rep I spoke to said that more information will be given out only a few days before the beta weekend. So, if we dont hear by tomorrow, it wont be until next weekend.


I'm really hoping for this weeeknd as the weekend of the 27th I will be working.

Also something that is going around other forums is the whole idea that GW1 anniversary is next weekend so they might not want to do the BWE in which case the die hard GW1 players would miss out on some of the festivities. Not sure what to think about that but who knows.

Either way, I'm happy that we will be playing sometime within the next 10 days









I still have a few HoM points to get to keep me busy until then.


----------



## GOTFrog

Can't wait, just got back into GW to raise my rewards, after a 2 year brake it's really hard to get back into it, all my GW stopped playing


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm really hoping for this weeeknd as the weekend of the 27th I will be working.
> Also something that is going around other forums is the whole idea that GW1 anniversary is next weekend so they might not want to do the BWE in which case the die hard GW1 players would miss out on some of the festivities. Not sure what to think about that but who knows.
> Either way, I'm happy that we will be playing sometime within the next 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few HoM points to get to keep me busy until then.


Im pretty sure any die hard fans of GW1 preordered GW2.. so many they would do the first beta as a celebration..? I mean we either hear from them on wednesday.. or next week lol


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I just remembered a question I was thinking of the other day. What is the new "Drok's Run" going to be?


Since it's an open world now, I'd guess that there won't be one.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxkedzxx

My friends and I have been jonesing for some good DAOC-like pvp.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLCLimax

PvE content :
Compilation of Human's storyline Quest. (part 1&2)
Different dynamic Events.
Ending Event of CBT in Human capital. (part 1&2)
Underwater Explorations.
Phantom musket in Charr Area with Ranger.
Veteran Ert and Burt - Champion Ettin with Gardian.
Mesmer presentation in PvE. (part 1&2)

PvP content :
Engineer session
Gardian session
Mesmer session
Thief session
Second Thief session

WvW content :
Taking a Ward/Fort with opponents confrontation.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Obrien

Does anyone else find it interesting that most gameplay videos (particularly those done by the developer to showcase the game) consist of the player not taking advantage of the combat system and almost standing in one place to get pummeled? The yogscast vids start out like that but by the last few they seem to be getting the hang of it. It just seems kind of funny that when its showcased the player lacks skill or understanding but when the press play it they seem to actually be getting the hang of it?

Also, anyone lucky enough to get the CE? I had to downgrade to standard when EBGames Canada sold out a week in advance.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Does anyone else find it interesting that most gameplay videos (particularly those done by the developer to showcase the game) consist of the player not taking advantage of the combat system and almost standing in one place to get pummeled? The yogscast vids start out like that but by the last few they seem to be getting the hang of it. It just seems kind of funny that when its showcased the player lacks skill or understanding but when the press play it they seem to actually be getting the hang of it?
> Also, anyone lucky enough to get the CE? I had to downgrade to standard when EBGames Canada sold out a week in advance.


I went to gamestop the day pre purchasing was officially available and got the CE.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Does anyone else find it interesting that most gameplay videos (particularly those done by the developer to showcase the game) consist of the player not taking advantage of the combat system and almost standing in one place to get pummeled? The yogscast vids start out like that but by the last few they seem to be getting the hang of it. It just seems kind of funny that when its showcased the player lacks skill or understanding but when the press play it they seem to actually be getting the hang of it?
> 
> Also, anyone lucky enough to get the CE? I had to downgrade to standard when EBGames Canada sold out a week in advance.


Yup. The guys at yogscast definitely didn't get it. I was watching their videos thinking "This looks really hard." since they kept dying multiple times a combat. But then on TotalHalibut's channel they were rocking the same stuff easily. It could've been story mode vs. explorable, but even then. Yogscast got wiped a bit.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


So this is the final, finished product?

Doesn't look quite the way I thought it would... it's fun to see that the combat is still just as volatile as it was in GW - a few bad hits and you're on the ground.


----------



## Vhox

I'm not usually the person to enjoy a games music but I have really been enjoying this:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEEE67656836AE1B1


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> I'm not usually the person to enjoy a games music but I have really been enjoying this:
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEEE67656836AE1B1


I always enjoyed Soule's work in the KotOR and GW series. I easily recognized his music in Skyrim, though I do not like that as much.

I particularly love the Factions theme. I'd leave the login screen on back in those days just for the music and beautiful scenery.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the final, finished product?
> 
> Doesn't look quite the way I thought it would... it's fun to see that the combat is still just as volatile as it was in GW - a few bad hits and you're on the ground.
Click to expand...

this is a real beta, not a demo. the answer to your question would be no.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Twitter: @GuildWars2
> 
> Good news!First Beta Weekend Event will be from April 27-29. We will let you know once the client is ready for download. ^MK


*sigh*

Working 2 of those days, the 29th in my birthday, and I'm not sure what GW1 stuff I will miss out on. Blah! Well at least I'll get my hands on it for a little bit.


----------



## Blackops_2

Man i have finals the week after that, no way i'll be able to play. This sucks :"(


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: @GuildWars2
> Good news!First Beta Weekend Event will be from April 27-29. We will let you know once the client is ready for download. ^MK
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Working 2 of those days, the 29th in my birthday, and I'm not sure what GW1 stuff I will miss out on. Blah! Well at least I'll get my hands on it for a little bit.
Click to expand...

Oh man.. I was going to another state to hang out with buds to play the whole time.. Next weekend Im suppose to hang out with the gf.. wonder how mad she will be if I dont see her for 3 weeks


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Well there goes me sleeping that weekend


----------



## ShaneS429

How pissed would everyone be if in their upcoming blog post they tell us WvW will be turned off for the first BWE...

I'm super excited for PvP and WvW. I finally got around to checking out some of those character builders and am just amazed with the elementalist.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> How pissed would everyone be if in their upcoming blog post they tell us WvW will be turned off for the first BWE...
> I'm super excited for PvP and WvW. I finally got around to checking out some of those character builders and am just amazed with the elementalist.


I wouldnt be pissed at all


----------



## mrsmiles

too bad it cant be this weekend..... at least we now have a date to when we'll be able to play the beta, and i now know i wont be at work friday next week.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> How pissed would everyone be if in their upcoming blog post they tell us WvW will be turned off for the first BWE...
> I'm super excited for PvP and WvW. I finally got around to checking out some of those character builders and am just amazed with the elementalist.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be pissed at all
Click to expand...

Same. PvP doesn't excite me much. I want to see how fleshed out these personal stories and dynamic events are.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: @GuildWars2
> Good news!First Beta Weekend Event will be from April 27-29. We will let you know once the client is ready for download. ^MK
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Working 2 of those days, the 29th in my birthday, and I'm not sure what GW1 stuff I will miss out on. Blah! Well at least I'll get my hands on it for a little bit.
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat as you sort of. At least there's going to be one a month at least. Iirc that's what ANet said.

And I'll add to the I FREAKING LOVE Jeremy Soule's music. Notably: _Guild Wars_ (all of them), _Skyrim, Oblivion_.

I have about 3 entire soundtracks on my ipod at any given time.


----------



## Phokus

Is this an open beta from the 27th-29th or do I need to preorder to get in?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> Is this an open beta from the 27th-29th or do I need to preorder to get in?


Closed beta. If you had already registered for betas before, you can be considered for it. If you pre-purchase you get guaranteed access. As far as I know, those two are the only ways to get in.


----------



## FLCLimax

The many beta keys handed out at PAX as well.


----------



## Phokus

Ah excellent, thanks.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> PvP doesn't excite me much.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> PvP doesn't excite me much.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to be playing it a ton when my friends finally get the game. And it's not that GW2 PvP is worse in comparison to other MMOs; it looks a hell of a lot better than others. It's just that PvE is my kind of shindig, especially if I have to play with random strangers.

The PvE aspects of WvW look tight, too. Don't have to deal with people but still make a difference. I like it.


----------



## Blackops_2

A lot of people liked GW only for it's PvP aspect which apparently was much better than other MMOs at the time. IDK i've never been a PvP guy myself. Always enjoyed PvE.


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone know how late on Sunday this beta is going to last?? I'm out of town that weekend but might be able to get a hour or two in when I get back on Sunday


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone know how late on Sunday this beta is going to last?? I'm out of town that weekend but might be able to get a hour or two in when I get back on Sunday


I don't know really, but as far as weekend events in the original Guild Wars goes, they usually end at midnight Pacific Standard Time. I don't find it too far fetched to think that this'll be the same.


----------



## PrimeBurn

For people playing the beta now, is this worthy of a pre-order? I'd like to start into a MMO, and the lack of a monthly fee - without the F2P kind of restrictions on characters - is really enticing. I considered playing Guild Wars 1, but Guild Wars 2 was already announced, so I held off...


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> For people playing the beta now, is this worthy of a pre-order? I'd like to start into a MMO, and the lack of a monthly fee - without the F2P kind of restrictions on characters - is really enticing. I considered playing Guild Wars 1, but Guild Wars 2 was already announced, so I held off...


The beta we're waiting for isn't until next week, and any previous betas were under NDA as far as I know, so I don't think you'll get an answer on that yet.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> For people playing the beta now, is this worthy of a pre-order? I'd like to start into a MMO, and the lack of a monthly fee - without the F2P kind of restrictions on characters - is really enticing. I considered playing Guild Wars 1, but Guild Wars 2 was already announced, so I held off...


This should summarize all rationale:
Arenanet Manifesto

Here's the Yogscast series on their beta experience (from the previous press/closed with NDA-Only beta).

You can skip to the human videos to see what most people reference.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-YKm20rPQY&list=PL2EE83973FE2CC4F2&feature=plcp&context=C4737eddFDvjVQa1PpcFMc28lyYkGpjYFIESresxJlFOGdFqgg3GM=

Keep in mind there is a difference between a pre-order and a pre-purchase. Pre-order is cheap but only allows for a one day headstart on release. Pre-purchase grants 3 days as well as beta access and a relatively weak in game item. All the details and FAQ are on the official website.


----------



## HothBase

New blog post on the upcoming BWE:

www.arena.net/blog/the-beta-weekend-event-is-coming/


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> New blog post on the upcoming BWE:
> www.arena.net/blog/the-beta-weekend-event-is-coming/


Site is getting hammered. That should really say something about GW2's potential numbers. If a simple blog post about an upcoming beta is crashing their site then I can't imagine how many people are dying for this.

Edit: After refreshing a bunch it finally loaded.

Some points I want to highlight...

"you'll create your own personalized charr, human, or norn character" - so no sylvari or asura this beta.

I say "this" beta because at the end of the article they say "and we haven't even included the asura and sylvari in this beta!" suggesting that they will come to future events.

No NDA which we all knew so looks like I'll either be live streaming or FRAPs'ing a lot of it.

Also, Lion's Arch will be available for the first time to beta players! Woooo!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> New blog post on the upcoming BWE:
> www.arena.net/blog/the-beta-weekend-event-is-coming/


Can someone quote what it says, at work and arena.net is blocked.


----------



## HothBase

The blog is down at the moment, but here's the what it says:
Quote:


> The Beta Weekend Event is Coming!
> 
> We're counting the days until the first public Guild Wars 2 Beta Weekend Event, which begins on Friday, April 27, at noon PDT (GMT-8) and ends on Sunday, April 29, at 11:59 p.m. PDT (GMT-8). Hundreds of thousands of players from around the world will get their first taste of Guild Wars 2-and rest assured, we'll be playing alongside them!
> 
> There are a couple important things you need to know about this Beta Weekend Event:
> 
> The only way to absolutely guarantee your access to this or any future Beta Weekend Events is to pre-purchase any edition of Guild Wars 2.
> Customers who have pre-purchased the game will receive an e-mail next week with instructions on how to download the client and participate in the Beta.
> This is a public event, which means that you're not bound by a Non-Disclosure Agreement (NDA). So go ahead, feel free to take screenshots, shoot video, blog, tweet, write, or compose a rock opera to share your Guild Wars 2 experience with the world.
> Let's take a look at all the cool stuff you'll be doing during the Beta Weekend Event.
> 
> _Choices, Choices_ - You'll create your own personalized charr, human, or norn character and pick from our eight powerful professions. Your choice of race is vital to your personal story, and it determines in which of the huge starting areas you begin as well. A noble human mesmer will have a radically different game experience than a charr engineer in the service of the Iron Legion. Fortunately, you can roll more than one character and sample each starting area for yourself!
> 
> _Worlds Collide_ - If you want your PvP on an epic scale, look no further than World vs. World, where three teams comprising hundreds of players wage open war across four vast maps. You'll lay siege to castles, raid supply camps, build devastating weaponry, ambush your foes, and leap into truly massive PvP battles-all for the glory of the server. We're warning you: WvW is so addictive that you may spend the entire Beta Weekend Event there!
> 
> _PvP For You and Me_ - After you've gotten your feet wet, put your newfound skills to the test in Guild Wars 2 PvP, where small teams battle for points on a variety of challenging, compact maps. We adjust the level of PvP combatants so that all players are on equal footing. If you've got a competitive streak or you like playing first-person shooters online, you owe it to yourself to try out Guild Wars 2 PvP!
> 
> _I Love L.A._ - For the first time ever, we're opening the metropolis of Lion's Arch to beta players. Wander the streets of this cosmopolitan trade hub, chat with traders and travelers from every corner of Tyria, hop through one of the many asura gates to points beyond, or discover the famed diving platform at Diverse Ledges. Lion's Arch is a city like no other!
> 
> As you can see, there's a ton of stuff to do in the upcoming Beta Weekend Event on April 27-29. It's honestly way more content than one person can experience in 60 hours of playing-and we haven't even included the asura and sylvari in this beta! Fortunately, this will not be the last Beta Weekend Event before launch-stay tuned for more news regarding the next event.
> 
> We'll see you in-game!


http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/sic0w/arenanet_blog_the_beta_weekend_event_is_coming/c4e9khf


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> *The Beta Weekend Event is Coming!*
> 
> ............


Beat me to it!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Can't wait to check out Lions Arch, and no Sylvari







.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Site is getting hammered. That should really say something about GW2's potential numbers. If a simple blog post about an upcoming beta is crashing their site then I can't imagine how many people are dying for this.
> Edit: After refreshing a bunch it finally loaded.
> Some points I want to highlight...
> "you'll create your own personalized charr, human, or norn character" - so *no* sylvari or *asura this beta.*
> I say "this" beta because at the end of the article they say "and we haven't even included the asura and sylvari in this beta!" suggesting that they will come to future events.
> No NDA which we all knew so looks like I'll either be live streaming or FRAPs'ing a lot of it.
> Also, Lion's Arch will be available for the first time to beta players! Woooo!


Same here for me took a couple of refreshes.

I knew it! no aura guardian









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Can't wait to check out Lions Arch, and no Sylvari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't wait to check out LA either man, the transition from the first to the second will be interesting. I did get to see a video of the Temple of ages as well. Really need to complete the "war in kryta" for GW1 so it will fill in where GW2 starts off.


----------



## FLCLimax

thabks for posting that, i was busy at work.


----------



## Bastyn99

Sucks that all server open at US times, wont be able to play untill 9pm here in Denmark :/


----------



## grishkathefool

I just realized that when I pre-ordered and set up my account, I don't recall setting a password... I checked my pw file and have the account details written down, but no password.

Did I have a brain fart and just not write it down or?


----------



## HothBase

I created a countdown to the BWE. I hope that nobody spends too much time staring at it.

Countdown to GW2 1st BWE (12 noon PDT, April 27)


----------



## HometownHero

I may have missed this somewhere, but I know that there is no monthly fee. Will there be a cash shop in the game? I'm assuming there will be. Do we know what will be sold there yet? Cosmetic items only I hope?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I may have missed this somewhere, but I know that there is no monthly fee. Will there be a cash shop in the game? I'm assuming there will be. Do we know what will be sold there yet? Cosmetic items only I hope?


Yes there is a cash shop. The short answer is no, it isn't supposed to give people unfair advantages. Here is a good link to read.
http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-obrien-on-microtransactions-in-guild-wars-2


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I may have missed this somewhere, but I know that there is no monthly fee. Will there be a cash shop in the game? I'm assuming there will be. Do we know what will be sold there yet? Cosmetic items only I hope?


No monthly fee, cash shop with cosmetic items and xp/karma/influence boosts. Almost everything in the cash shop can be acquired in the game through normal gameplay


----------



## Maian

Yes, nothing will be sold in the cash shop that will grant people advantages over those who don't use it. It will be more cosmetic things, along with other miscellaneous items. I think XP boosts may be sold, but I don't recall if I heard that for GW2 or something else.

EDIT: What ^ he ^ said.


----------



## HometownHero

Ok, that's a relief. Just prepurchased it to try the beta out next weekend. OCN hasnt picked a server yet or anything have we? I played EQ2 for nearly 8 years so I'm ready for a change of scenery.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I created a countdown to the BWE. I hope that nobody spends too much time staring at it.
> Countdown to GW2 1st BWE (12 noon PDT, April 27)


There's one on the main page too. Although I always find the main page loads funny.

I seriously hope I have enough time to actually play next weekend


----------



## Blackops_2

I have finals to study for but i'm going to try to play some during the day.

Man i just got called a troll, attempting a trade in LA in which someone said they'd buy my 40 ingots which i mispoke, it was 39. He quite unhappy...people these days..


----------



## cerebrix

i used to work at the desk next to this games lead designer when i worked at Shiny Entertainment back in the day.

if anyone has any doubts let me tell you what I learned about Eric Flannum when I worked there.

1) this guys super pleasant to work with. Anyone on his teams knows hes got a plan for what they're doing

2) hes more efficient than any QA team could ever be at finding bugs and exploits. He also LOVES using them against the programmers during internal play sessions. what better way to motivate a programmer than to rape their face unfairly right? =p

3) Hes really good at being devil's advocate for alternate playstyles. If somethings not in the game, its not there for a reason.

I cant wait for this game, and im super stoaked for Eric, its been too long since hes been a game director.


----------



## Tyreal

This game is epic!
yes i pre-purchased, cant say much more than that but...ya..zomg.
its one of those games that the devs werent "guided by the poor economy" weve been getting lately.
the videos you see on the game really doesnt do it justice and i want to pull my hair out waiting for the beta weekend event.


----------



## ShaneS429

I just got my 30/50 HoM no more than 2 minutes ago. Whew this feels good to finally be done!









Anywho, I'm assuming there is going to be multiple servers open come beta time. Any idea of where everyone is going to go? Should we all just hop into the first server alphabetically or does everyone have other plans? I'm interested in seeing some of how the guild features work.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I just got my 30/50 HoM no more than 2 minutes ago. Whew this feels good to finally be done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm assuming there is going to be multiple servers open come beta time. Any idea of where everyone is going to go? Should we all just hop into the first server alphabetically or does everyone have other plans? I'm interested in seeing some of how the guild features work.


I got 3 points, but thats coz i cant stand playing the game. Got to lvl 10 but at this point the game is just terrible in my opinion. I dont PvP or anything. The PvE content is terrible the Instanced zones are stupid and i am SO thankful that GW2 will be different in those regards


----------



## Projector

I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
> Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.


the only universal standard for this game is what's on Anet's blog and website, and all that stuff is true. if you think it's so hyped because people say it's so much better than swtor, rift and tera oh well. it's gonna be a hard sell to deny that.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
> Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.


Man you are really negative about GW2, why don't you wait to actually play it before throwing around opinions? Like any game there will be people who love the game and people who can't stand it, looks like you are already going to be in the latter category.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
> Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.


99% (dare I say 99.9%?) of the people who played the beta, including press, said it matched or exceeded hype. Did SWTOR have this kind of feedback? No.. Many people and press claimed the game was "meh" before it even launched, yet many people still claimed it would be the next big thing.

GW2, has almost no negative feedback. GW2 has EXACTLY what it claims to have in the game.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
> Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are really negative about GW2, why don't you wait to actually play it before throwing around opinions? Like any game there will be people who love the game and people who can't stand it, looks like you are already going to be in the latter category.
Click to expand...

most TERA fans feel like they're being persecuted by Arenanet and NCSoft. if you play the beta,the chat is full of GW2 hate.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> most TERA fans feel like they're being persecuted by Arenanet and NCSoft. if you play the beta,the chat is full of GW2 hate.


I played TERA... ...and it was TERAble.

Sorry couldn't resist.. but the game is dull in my eyes compared to GW2, and I would get WoW back before playing TERA. Not sure why there's so much hype about the game. It seems most of the fans are full of GW2 hate because they know TERA is going to have a very hard time succeeding when players have GW2 and WoW.

I remember when that new Final Fantasy MMO came out, and everyone was saying how it's going to be amazing. It's was like the fastest failed MMO in history? I got the same vibe from TERA.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> most TERA fans feel like they're being persecuted by Arenanet and NCSoft. if you play the beta,the chat is full of GW2 hate.


It really is horrible, the amount of miss information spread about it forced me to not show the area chat.


----------



## FLCLimax

personally i liked tera, but i know it won't keep me. besides the graphics and combat it is too similar to WoW.


----------



## Projector

Actually come to think of it I said something about hype and use dragged tera into it from no where and bashed it, it sounds to me like use are the fanboys, I will be playing both.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Actually come to think of it I said something about hype and use dragged tera into it from no where and bashed it, it sounds to me like use are the fanboys, I will be playing both.


it's pertinent to your state of mind. i posted your posts calling this p2win and overhyped, while saying tera was the best mmo ever by far(lol). you make claims about the community and lie about being a gw player when you know nothing of the community or the series.

you're definitely one of those gw2 bashers in tera general chat, you just got called out here and are now playing this









no need to perpetuate bs just because you like tera. i'm sure you'll have a great 3 months on that. come to think of it, you bashed gw2 back when you were riding the swtor hype train too.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are really negative about GW2, why don't you wait to actually play it before throwing around opinions? Like any game there will be people who love the game and people who can't stand it, looks like you are already going to be in the latter category.
> 
> 
> 
> Wt-f you are all acting like I just declared war on guild wars, its like I said I hated it or something. I am looking very forward to playign this tera and diablo 3 together. I cant wait for it, I am just saying it has immense amounts of hype about it and usually when things get hyped they dont live up to expectations.
Click to expand...

it lives up to the most important ones already. reflecting the development blog and being a better game than the one you're playing. you don't want to get called out, be a bit more respectful and less inflammatory. i can rile people up on purpose too, and i don't ever cry from what happens afterward.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it lives up to the most important ones already. reflecting the development blog and being a better game than the one you're playing. you don't want to get called out, be a bit more respectful and less inflammatory. i can rile people up on purpose too, and i don't ever cry from what happens afterward.


Your avatar says otherwise.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope this game lives up to hype but I cannot see it, because of the mass hype that has been generated. People are hyping this out the yazoo.
> Will be a great game either way but whenever a game gets this much hype usually it crashes because of the standards that have been set for it and all the hope people have built up.


I have been watching GW2 a Tera very closely. I believe GW2 to be under-hyped as far as features and possibilities go. I played wow for several years solely for the pvp aspect of the game, and it was pretty good. I have played the Tera beta and it is a gorgeous game, but I don't think Tera will be able to offer the depth and versatility of GW2. I also played swtor and it was probably the worst game I have ever played in a pvp sense.


----------



## Projector

You are so quik to defend its very sad, I will be playing both while you can remain bitter.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> you bashed gw2 back when you were riding the swtor hype train too.


........ What? I only joined this forum last month, you are reaching now.
I never hyped swotr nor did I enjoy it.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> You are so quik to defend its very sad, I will be playing both while you can remain bitter.


you make a bunch of silly, trollish and scatter brain posts in every single thread I've seen you post in. this is nothing compared to what you posted in the many gtx680/HD7970 threads.


----------



## FLCLimax

as always, he responds with lies and gibberish.


----------



## Projector




----------



## FLCLimax

indeed.


----------



## Obrien

Guys can we cool the quote war before it gets en_flame_d.

I know there's many people out there who aren't looking forwards to GW2 simply because they prefer the old manner of playing. They don't want anything new and acutally prefer the old system of grind and quest. "and that's just great!" - Colin Johanson


----------



## Blackops_2

Is there no end game weapons at the end of prophecies in guild wars? I just finished expecting a bow...

Just found out i should've used the deldrimor tablet so now i have to beat Hell's precipice all over again,


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is there no end game weapons at the end of prophecies in guild wars? I just finished expecting a bow...
> 
> Just found out i should've used the deldrimor tablet so now i have to beat Hell's precipice all over again,


Bro, that sucks!

Couple tricks to make Precipice a little easier.

1) Try using Winter. Making all elemental damage Cold damage takes the burn off.

2) Interrupts... lots and lots of interrupts.

3) Ward Against Elements/Ward Against Harm

4) A good party... I will probably be on later tonight if you need help. Grenths Ire ign.


----------



## Blackops_2

If i can find time tonight i'll definitely get on. Got to study physics. I'll switch all of vekk's stuff to water. Wish there was a freezing arrows preparation that would be epic.


----------



## sakekitsune

I'm excited to get on this soon.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> If i can find time tonight i'll definitely get on. Got to study physics. I'll switch all of vekk's stuff to water. Wish there was a freezing arrows preparation that would be epic.


That's what Winter is for. It turns all the Elemental damage to Cold damage. Good luck with your Physics.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 99% (dare I say 99.9%?) of the people who played the beta, including press, said it matched or exceeded hype. Did SWTOR have this kind of feedback? No.. Many people and press claimed the game was "meh" before it even launched, yet many people still claimed it would be the next big thing.
> GW2, has almost no negative feedback. GW2 has EXACTLY what it claims to have in the game.


Hmmmm... this is the most dangerous kind of anticipation - the kind that you build yourself up for. The kind that has you dismissing criticism because you're _so_ stoked for the game that you believe it can't _possibly_ fail.

In other news, the soundtrack sounds absolutely fantastic. Hearing some of the classics redone is amazing. I didn't see in any of the earlier videos - will GW2 have more range of motion than the original? Like will I be able to jump and swim like I can in WoW? The old system of movement kind of irritated me. Having to walk all the way around a cliff to go down it sucks compared to just jumping off and hoping you survive the fall


----------



## grishkathefool

Yes, there are Z axis and Aquatic environments, now.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Hmmmm... this is the most dangerous kind of anticipation - the kind that you build yourself up for. The kind that has you dismissing criticism because you're _so_ stoked for the game that you believe it can't _possibly_ fail.


A point that was talked about on GuildCast yesterday was the concept of "hype" vs "word of mouth." They related hype to everyone saying how great GW2 is without playing it and simply taking arenanet's word for it by what they tell us and videos they show us. Word of mouth is the spread of enthusiasm by people who have already gotten their hands on GW2 themselves and can give first hand accounts of the game.

Over time I think we all have certain sites, writers, live streamers, or whoever that we align our likes/dislikes too. The fact that a vast majority of the press say GW2 is such an amazing game plus the fact that the few people that have similar views as me and love the game really gets me excited. Yes, when I try and tell my friends they should buy GW2 and play with me because I say how awesome it is, that is 100% hype on my part since I have no hands on experience. Once the BWE rolls around and I get my chance with the game, it becomes no longer hype as I can then safely say for myself how much I truly love the game.

But of course that still doesn't mean GW2 will be for everyone.
Quote:


> In other news, the soundtrack sounds absolutely fantastic. Hearing some of the classics redone is amazing. I didn't see in any of the earlier videos - will GW2 have more range of motion than the original? Like will I be able to jump and swim like I can in WoW? The old system of movement kind of irritated me. Having to walk all the way around a cliff to go down it sucks compared to just jumping off and hoping you survive the fall


There is jumping and swimming in GW2. Swimming has underwater combat as well. The second you submerge yourself your weapon load out and abilities change accordingly. There are no mounts like other MMOs however.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That's what Winter is for. It turns all the Elemental damage to Cold damage. Good luck with your Physics.


Thanks man, these next three weeks suck. Just had organic chemistry today, got physics monday, medical ethics tuesday, and then a paper and finals the next week. So getting on GW2 next weekend is going to be limited


----------



## GOTFrog

Anyone playing GW Tonight Im having a hard time with Riverside Assassination, Look for Zindi Blah


----------



## Blackops_2

Just did some physics homework about to get on. Is that in factions? I haven't really touched factions other than creating my assassin and getting him to tyria.


----------



## GOTFrog

Im good now, it's part of War in Kryta, I;ve been away from the game too long and Im having a hard time playing my Paragon


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm about to start the war in kryta myself. Do you have to have "the knowledgeable Asura" or "Zinn's task" completed? Or is it just those or prophecies?


----------



## FLCLimax

FYI, if you have the client on your computer go ahead and get rid of it. there is a whole new client going out soon and the current one is completely void now(try it, it won't even run).


----------



## grishkathefool

I noticed that tonight....


----------



## FLCLimax

not my screenshot:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Wish i could try the Beta, but i dont think i will Pre-Order something that costs WAY too munch in my opinion to try the Beta. I mean £49.99 for the STANDARD digital version is insane! They need to drop it to about £30-35 at most


----------



## bogey1337

if i prepurchase tomorrow, the next day or next week before friday, am i still in for the open beta?


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> I mean £49.99 for the STANDARD digital version is insane! They need to drop it to about £30-35 at most


This do they think their god's gift to mmo's?! No mmo is every priced at that seriously drop the price.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Wish i could try the Beta, but i dont think i will Pre-Order something that costs WAY too munch in my opinion to try the Beta. I mean £49.99 for the STANDARD digital version is insane! They need to drop it to about £30-35 at most


I don't think it is a bad price at all seen as there is no monthly sub. Amazon are now selling standard edition cards containing a serial code for £39.95.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> not my screenshot:


God the new art looks amazing. The whole new look and feel of everything - I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Abovethelaw

I pre-ordered from Green Man Gaming. Can anyone download the client yet? I haven't been able to.

Am I going to need to use Capsule to launch GW2? I dont want to..


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean £49.99 for the STANDARD digital version is insane! They need to drop it to about £30-35 at most
> 
> 
> 
> This do they think their god's gift to mmo's?! No mmo is every priced at that seriously drop the price.
Click to expand...

Some of you must be living under a rock. That price, for a lot of games nowadays is standard.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Projector

Hmmm really? Borderlands 2 £27, tera online £29, diablo 3 £27, and thats new AAA titles coming out that are going to be more than £10 cheaper than GW2. No point in even talking about older games cause they were all alot cheaper than £40. £40 is an absolute joke for a pc game seriously. The only people that do that is call of duty games each year and do you really want to be compared to them









Drop the price to £30 give us real customer service please, don't become like "them".


----------



## a pet rock

Considering exchange rate puts 40 pounds at $60 (which is what GW2 is priced at right now), and we have to pay tax on top of that while your VAT is included you should just be thankful all your games are so cheap.

On topic, where do I get this new beta client? I neeeeeeed it.


----------



## Projector

£40 cheap? Day one I got witcher 2 collecters with all the goodies for £27.99
Day one got crysis 2 from the notorious overpriced ea for less than £28 at my local store. Wasnt guild wars only priced at £20 when it first came out, this is a big price they are asking for.
Pre ordered and got skyrim for less than £30. Could name 100s of more games in the last few years with the same prices.

Oh and I have noticed that you do pay more in america for games and movies for some reason but use pay half the price for hardware like cpus/mb/gpus and just about every computing componnent.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Some of you must be living under a rock. That price, for a lot of games nowadays is standard.
> Sent from my DROIDX


Lol, No it isnt. for a STANDARD Edition of a game i have yet for find one thats more expensive then £34.99 and thats on day of release. Even Console games (bar the insane PSN prices) are cheaper then that. If it has been dropped for £39.99 good its a start but i refuse to buy a PC game that costs so much, i could understand if it was Special Edition and such but for the standard game £49.99 was VERY overpriced.

Even at £39.99 i could go out buy console games brand new for less then that. if its not £35 or under i will be waiting until the price does drop, day 1 buy isnt that important too me anyway seeing how the content is more PvP based anyway.


----------



## FLCLimax

sad to see Anet following the pricing structure of TOR.

@ pet rock, it's not put yet. the guy who has it got it through shady methods.


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah... I haven't received anything from Anet yet either. Can't wait till I do, though!

From *The Beta Weekend Event is Coming!* BY DAVID CAMPBELL APRIL 19TH, 2012
Quote:


> Customers who have pre-purchased the game will receive an e-mail next week with instructions on how to download the client and participate in the Beta.


----------



## mrsmiles

well take into consideration the fact that guild wars 2 an MMO is buy to play with no monthly sub, much like guild wars they need those initial box sales to recoup the money they spent on development, i for one think it makes perfect sense for the price to be what it is and if people refuse to buy it because of this then its their problem and they'll be missing out when the game is released


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> @ pet rock, it's not put yet. the guy who has it got it through shady methods.










I suppose A-net has said it'll go out in an email, right? okay.jpg


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> well take into consideration the fact that guild wars 2 an MMO is buy to play with no monthly sub, much like guild wars they need those initial box sales to recoup the money they spent on development, i for one think it makes perfect sense for the price to be what it is and if people refuse to buy it because of this then its their problem and they'll be missing out when the game is released


I dont, considering how End Game content looks like PvP will take all the attention again and how they have that Money Shop - its a sure fire bet that they will make LOADS off that as well. As well as the fact they do competitions in PvP much like the original. I see no reason why it should be this high.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I dont, considering how End Game content looks like PvP will take all the attention again and how they have that Money Shop - its a sure fire bet that they will make LOADS off that as well. As well as the fact they do competitions in PvP much like the original. I see no reason why it should be this high.


PvP is there for those that want to PvP and vice versa PvE for those that enjoy PvE, personally i don't see how one will take more attention then the other, one persons opinion i guess....... I'd rather not discuss the pricing model they used any further although I'd buy the game even if it was $80 which is by the way what i paid for the digital deluxe edition.

[edit]

don't think we've seen all the end game content in the game all those game-play videos you see people uploading from the beta's don't go beyond lvl30 where you see the catacombs explorable and story mode.


----------



## FLCLimax

i think that they're just pricing what they can get away with considering the anticipation and the price of what was considered their biggest competitor. i also think a mountain is being made out of a mole hill, something common with this game.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> PvP is there for those that want to PvP and vice versa PvE for those that enjoy PvE, personally i don't see how one will take more attention then the other, one persons opinion i guess....... I'd rather not discuss the pricing model they used any further although I'd buy the game even if it was $80 which is by the way what i paid for the digital deluxe edition.


Just like GW1 i think they will concentrate on PvP at end game, everyone i know that played it from the start and to max lvl said end game was VERY lacking for thosr that liked PvE and something tells me they will do the same here, maybe not to the same extent but they will do it. As for the Price, i wont be buying it until its ALOT cheaper £4. for a PC game that isnt even Limited/Special Edition is a joke.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Just like GW1 i think they will concentrate on PvP at end game, everyone i know that played it from the start and to max lvl said end game was VERY lacking for thosr that liked PvE and something tells me they will do the same here, maybe not to the same extent but they will do it. As for the Price, i wont be buying it until its ALOT cheaper £4. for a PC game that isnt even Limited/Special Edition is a joke.


game hasn't been released yet so we'll see, expect to see lots of game-play video's and player feedback during the upcoming beta weekend, decide once its actually in stores.


----------



## grishkathefool

I think you're being unreasonable too, Ash. Being as there's no monthly fee, it's a fair price to pay. I have no idea what they're developmental budget is, but it's fair for them to be able to recover that expense and make a profit, isn't it? We aren't talking about an indie developer here.

Personally, I'd rather pay $60 to $70 for the game and NO monthly fee, knowing that I am going to log 2000+ hours on it rather than pay $20 to $30 and a $10 - $15 monthly fee. *Cost up front is a LOT better than recurring charges.* I also know that I will probably spend $100 or more in the cash shop, based on my spending in the Guild Wars Store, for extra slots etc...

If you don't want to buy it at what they're asking, don't. But I think you're missing the bigger picture. If they don't make money, they won't develop any more content and won't be able to support the multitude of servers they need for a good user experience.


----------



## Tyreal

worth every penny. cash shop isnt needed unlike other non subscription based games.
got to play to understand


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> worth every penny. cash shop isnt needed unlike other non subscription based games.
> got to play to understand


Isnt needed but still used..


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> well take into consideration the fact that guild wars 2 an MMO is buy to play with no monthly sub, much like guild wars they need those initial box sales to recoup the money they spent on development, i for one think it makes perfect sense for the price to be what it is and if people refuse to buy it because of this then its their problem and they'll be missing out when the game is released


Non of the games I mention except tera have a monthly sub and are all still under £30 while this is sitting at £40.
Diablo 3 has a bigger fan base and is more anticipated and still £10 cheaper than this.
Just cause they can overprice it doesn't mean they should.


----------



## Obrien

Easy price solution right here: Don't want to pay the asking price, don't.

Vote with your wallet and simply do not buy the game until you decide it's at an acceptable price, those who fell for their moneymaking scheme will play the game accordingly. Personally, I've already bought mine and paid just under 70CAN and I'm not annoyed or anything. I was going to pay 180 for CE but they decided to only make like 30 for outside the US.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Easy price solution right here: Don't want to pay the asking price, don't.
> 
> Vote with your wallet and simply do not buy the game until you decide it's at an acceptable price, those who fell for their moneymaking scheme will play the game accordingly. Personally, I've already bought mine and paid just under 70CAN and I'm not annoyed or anything. I was going to pay 180 for CE but they decided to only make like 30 for outside the US.


no thanks, i like blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Easy price solution right here: Don't want to pay the asking price, don't.
> Vote with your wallet and simply do not buy the game until you decide it's at an acceptable price, those who fell for their moneymaking scheme will play the game accordingly. Personally, I've already bought mine and paid just under 70CAN and I'm not annoyed or anything. I was going to pay 180 for CE but they decided to only make like 30 for outside the US.


Thats exactly what i will be doing, im happy for others who think its a nice price and everything, Yp to them at the end of the day, doesnt mean im going to crap and moan at them or anything, i will just wait for it to be around £30-35 not a huge problem for me.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> no thanks, i like blowing things out of proportion.


Then may I suggest guildwars2guru.com









Seriously though, Martin Kerstein has had to slow everyone down like 8 times since they revealed the trait system.

It seems that ever since then, any announcement by ANet has lead to massive hysteria and confusion. Everyone seems ready to judge the entire game based on one or two concepts that haven't even been fully demonstrated or experienced yet.

Frankly I don't see why people won't simply wait until after this weekend to see how things are looking and what works and doesn't.


----------



## FLCLimax

not much discussion going on. it's a steal compared to tera.


----------



## grishkathefool

But the price isn't a "true fault" bro. Now if they wanted >$50 for the game and a $15/month fee, that would be a fault.


----------



## Projector

So I guess none of the games I listed count while being under £30?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> But the price isn't a "true fault" bro. Now if they wanted >$50 for the game and a $15/month fee, that would be a fault.


exactly, this is what they call a true fault. people are rock hard horny searching for one. this isn't it, just buy it on sale. charging a sub for a game with less content than vanilla WoW that already has been merged into three servers in its original launch territory, now that's a fault. oh yea, and the instanced zones ala aion, gw1, swtor,etc, the lack of day/night cycles, the lack of dynamic weather. i could go on and on, but playing the game and reading the chat really says it all. although the EU price really is bad. it's just not in the same league as the real flaws of tera, swtor and ffxiv.


----------



## Projector

We are not talking about other mmo's here, I have no clue why you are hell bent on proving guild wars 2 against these other mmos.
We are talking about gaming prices in general, anyways looking forward to seeing what this is like in the beta. Heck I might even be playing this alone with all the recent tera cencorships and dumbing down in place =/.


----------



## FLCLimax

the discussion of game prices is over. EU is getting screwed on this one, and i would avoid it or find it at a better price, just like i did not pre-purchase due to no idea when it's coming out.

now that you've changed the tone to counting the price as a flaw of this game(cannot exist in vacuum...it's only bad relative to competing products) we will now discuss the flaws of this compared to Tera.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

why compare this game to others? this is meant to be a thread about GW2! Who cares about Terra, played the beta thought it was crap, thought the people playing it and ONLY talking about GW2 every 5 seconds were crap, the gameplay was boring,the quests were boring, the classes boring and the free aim design useless theres Tera Online in a nutshell (IMO)


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm guessing none of you have seen the prices on Steam, then. I've seen Mass Effect 3 at 59.99. BF3 was 59.99, but never mind, that's not standard. SWTOR was 59.99. Diablo 3 is also in that price range. All STANDARD editions.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm guessing none of you have seen the prices on Steam, then. I've seen Mass Effect 3 at 59.99. BF3 was 59.99, but never mind, that's not standard. SWTOR was 59.99. Diablo 3 is also in that price range. All STANDARD editions.
> Sent from my DROIDX


we talking £ or $. Max Payne 3 going to be AAA title, £29.99 i know its not really comparable to a MMO but not there many MMOs get released, ToR was a stupid price s well but even that was cheaper at launch then GW2 is at the moment but what makes that worse is ToR is P2P...


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> why compare this game to others? this is meant to be a thread about GW2! Who cares about Terra, played the beta thought it was ****, thought the people playing it and ONLY talking about GW2 every 5 seconds were ****, the gameplay was boring,the quests were boring, the classes boring and the free aim design useless theres Tera Online in a nutshell (IMO)


Projector's line of discussion is different from your own. if i were you i'd look for a sale or wait to buy. it's definitely not a good trend.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> I'm guessing none of you have seen the prices on Steam, then. I've seen Mass Effect 3 at 59.99. BF3 was 59.99, but never mind, that's not standard. SWTOR was 59.99. Diablo 3 is also in that price range. All STANDARD editions.


Going off amazon on all of them. Mass effect was less than £30 on day one. BF3 was 32.99
Diablo 3 only £27
Tera £29
Guild wars 2 £40?!>!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Projector's line of discussion is different from your own. if i were you i'd look for a sale or wait to buy. it's definitely not a good trend.


Thats what i will be doing, its a shame but i just cant spend that much on 1 game when all other games even ones at launch have been quite a bit less - I mean with the £££ Shop i would have thought that they might have been able to reduce the price a bit and if they do the same as they did in GW1 and do sponsored PvP events then that would rack in the money as well, i just dont see the point in the game being SO high priced even without the Monthly Pay


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Projector's line of discussion is different from your own. if i were you i'd look for a sale or wait to buy. it's definitely not a good trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i will be doing, its a shame but i just cant spend that much on 1 game when all other games even ones at launch have been quite a bit less - I mean with the £££ Shop i would have thought that they might have been able to reduce the price a bit and if they do the same as they did in GW1 and do sponsored PvP events then that would rack in the money as well, i just dont see the point in the game being SO high priced even without the Monthly Pay
Click to expand...

it's likely because as i said they will do what they can get away with. europe is ground zero for guild wars fandom, this won't affect the momentum there and ncsoft makes more bank than selling at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Projector's line of discussion is different from your own. if i were you i'd look for a sale or wait to buy. it's definitely not a good trend.


No they are the same discussions about pricing in general. I did not want to compare this to tera or anyother mmo you are the one that has done this countless times over the past few days.

Not overpriced you say?!
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/31123034/Guild-Wars-2-Collector-Edition/Product.html?searchstring=guild+wars+2&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search

£500 for the collectors







woot


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Not overpriced you say?!


this guy is raving mad now.

but anyway:

i'm not really comfortable buying a game that is already a proven failure, vs one that is a success(playerbase got larger as the months and years went by, not contract heavily after month 1)

i just might be able to spend more time in this game due to weather systems, changing day cycles with pve content and weapon utility and graphics varying contingent on it being night or day vs a game where it never changes .

i think i prefer npc's shouting their plight in the game world when i happen by to getting a old school quest ala 2001.

i think i am liking NPC chatter, movement and interaction more akin to Skyrim and the witcher 2 rather than being like WoW.

i like the lack of quest hubs and "end game" meaning "queue up". keeps the game from feeling lonely. ditto for no more channels/districts.

i would like to be able to go about my business without having mobs and nodes stolen by someone else.

i like to explore, i like a layered game world with fleshed out underground, underwater and mountainous content, and i like a great visual map that shows all these layers.

i like hidden secrets and stuff, as opposed to emptiness.

i like open world dungeons in addition to instanced ones.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm guessing none of you have seen the prices on Steam, then. I've seen Mass Effect 3 at 59.99. BF3 was 59.99, but never mind, that's not standard. SWTOR was 59.99. Diablo 3 is also in that price range. All STANDARD editions.
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> we talking £ or $. Max Payne 3 going to be AAA title, £29.99 i know its not really comparable to a MMO but not there many MMOs get released, ToR was a stupid price s well but even that was cheaper at launch then GW2 is at the moment but what makes that worse is ToR is P2P...
Click to expand...

I'm working in $. If youre in Europe, Australia or the like, then I can understand the frustration and agree that prices are ridiculous. Thankfully it's a one time fee.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> this guy is raving mad now.
> but anyway:
> i'm not really comfortable buying a game that is already a proven failure, vs one that is a success(playerbase got larger as the months and years went by, not contract heavily after month 1)
> i just might be able to spend more time in this game due to weather systems, changing day cycles with pve content and weapon utility and graphics varying contingent on it being night or day vs a game where it never changes .
> i think i prefer npc's shouting their plight in the game world when i happen by to getting a old school quest ala 2001.
> i think i am liking NPC chatter, movement and interaction more akin to Skyrim and the witcher 2 rather than being like WoW.
> i like the lack of quest hubs and "end game" meaning "queue up". keeps the game from feeling lonely. ditto for no more channels/districts.
> i would like to be able to go about my business without having mobs and nodes stolen by someone else.
> i like to explore, i like a layered game world with fleshed out underground, underwater and mountainous content, and i like a great visual map that shows all these layers.
> i like hidden secrets and stuff, as opposed to emptiness.
> i like open world dungeons in addition to instanced ones.


+rep
(ps:way to break NDA)


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> There will be no dedicated healing profession in Guild Wars 2. For this reason, each class has one skill slot reserved for a self-heal. Some skills which heal allies will be available, though these will be weaker than self-heal skills. Additionally, there are no skills which directly target allies; any skills which affect the user's allies will do so because the allies are in the area of the caster


How does this work atm? For people that have played in the secret beta thingies
Favourite roll has always been healing, what does that mean now.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no dedicated healing profession in Guild Wars 2. For this reason, each class has one skill slot reserved for a self-heal. Some skills which heal allies will be available, though these will be weaker than self-heal skills. Additionally, there are no skills which directly target allies; any skills which affect the user's allies will do so because the allies are in the area of the caster
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work atm? For people that have played in the secret beta thingies
> Favourite roll has always been healing, what does that mean now.
Click to expand...

besides some special cases that vary by mob, you will have aggro from the closest mob usually, though damage will override that. fights are more about situational skill usage and movement(you can do nearly everything while running/jumping from the start). you have skills that heal allies but they're not targeted or super strong as to make you a healbot. you can support your allies in many ways depending on you class. you can do things like daze(interrupt), blind, stand in front of allies to take a bullet so to speak, put up barriers, etc.

tank n' spank would chip away at the feel of "actiony" combat, but there's tera if you like standing still while casting and being a healbot/meatshield.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no dedicated healing profession in Guild Wars 2. For this reason, each class has one skill slot reserved for a self-heal. Some skills which heal allies will be available, though these will be weaker than self-heal skills. Additionally, there are no skills which directly target allies; any skills which affect the user's allies will do so because the allies are in the area of the caster
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work atm? For people that have played in the secret beta thingies
> Favourite roll has always been healing, what does that mean now.
Click to expand...

Based on every game play video and every press review out so far... it looks like it works awesome. I haven't been in any secret betas though.

If your favorite role has been healing... you are pretty SOL here. There are still support roles for people who like positional control, buffing, knockdowns, interrupts, but you will IN NO WAY be able to sit behind the line of combat and click the health bars that are running low. From what I have seen, you are going to have to get in and get dirty A LOT more than a traditional healer to be effective.

At least this is my impression anyway. I'll get back to you a week from now with first hand info.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were annoyed at their p2win,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that defensive and bitter?............... All I asked was is there going to be p2win because I saw an article ages ago on massivley.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> or was it there instanced hub design
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?! Lmao I didnt even know they had that, seriousyl where are you getting half this stuff from.
> It was liek when you said I was hyping up swotr when I didnt even have an acount here then!
> 
> Some how you will take my above post asking questions about the healing in this and make it into im taking jabs at the game and slinging mud go on.
Click to expand...

you said it was p2win in another topic, stop acting ignorant. and no its not instanced, just using your logical range of argument.

and no, i gave your healing question a straight, simple honest answer.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> (you can do nearly everything while running/jumping from the start)


That sounds amazing. The only thing that I didnt like about tera was the stiffness sometimes.
Quote:


> but there's tera if you like standing still while casting and being a healbot/meatshield.


Seriously please stop taking shot's at tera it is really pathetic. No one is keeping score here or comparing them. You may aswell tell me your dad can beat up my dad.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> (you can do nearly everything while running/jumping from the start)
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing. The only thing that I didnt like about tera was the stiffness sometimes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> but there's tera if you like standing still while casting and being a healbot/meatshield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously please stop taking shot's at tera it is really pathetic. No one is keeping score here or comparing them. You may aswell tell me your dad can beat up my dad.
Click to expand...

it's not a shot at all. if you prefer to be a healer or tank then tera is the better choice...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Based on every game play video and every press review out so far... it looks like it works awesome. I haven't been in any secret betas though.
> If your favorite role has been healing... you are pretty SOL here. There are still support roles for people who like positional control, buffing, knockdowns, interrupts, but you will IN NO WAY be able to sit behind the line of combat and click the health bars that are running low. From what I have seen, you are going to have to get in and get dirty A LOT more than a traditional healer to be effective.
> At least this is my impression anyway. I'll get back to you a week from now with first hand info.


Guardian is the closest thing they have to a healer but it's still not a healer from what i understood. I love interrupting and spreading dmg/conditions. It's what i do with my ranger on GW, apply poison, hunters shot (bleeding), then incendiary arrows, to top it off and catch them on fire. And a penetrating shot for good measure, next thing you know they're right around 50% health and when they try to heal... BAM interrupt. So fun.

This game is going to vastly different for me considering the only MMO i've played is GW, hehe. Looking forward to it though, guardian just seems awesome to me.


----------



## FLCLimax

warriors are the best.


----------



## Obrien

Alright, lets cool the quote war...

Seriously, L500 for the CE? That's actually insane, then again if you follow supply vs demand 500 is a steal. It shouldn't really be over 200 with VAT. Then again, the link you provided seems to say that they only have 1, and they aren't really supposed to have it according to ANet.

If you look here:
https://buy.guildwars2.com/retailers

You'll note that only zavvi is supposed to be the only UK retailer with the CE. Their price is L130.
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/guild-wars-2-pre-purchase-collector-s-edition/10601454.html

and really, the price difference is around L10, I'm not from the UK but is that really a big deal? Its like what an hour of work?

You pay 50p for a can of IRN BRU I pay $2.50 if imported $1.25 if not (crappy no caffeine or add inducing colourant version). I have to pay extra for superior food products and it appears that EU has to pay a bit extra for games.

And any physical profession is amazing in gw2. I've never been much of a spellcaster.

I think we can all come to the consensus that GW2 is the game of choice for those sick of the old manner of playing whereas Terra is just fine if you like the old-style stuff. Both have standard fantasy kink but GW2 is burlesque whereas Terra appears to be blatantly fetish. Terra also appears to have combat more like Skyrim whereas GW2 appears to be like nothing I've seen before.


----------



## Projector

We are alot cheaper for games and movies usually but we always get shafted on hardware. I import all my componnents from the us.


----------



## a pet rock

In some of the gameplay videos, they were complaining that it seemed that ranged attacks were significantly more viable than melee. Mostly because dying in this game is so much easier. So the avoidance of damage you get from ranged attacks really improves your damage output since you aren't on the ground. I was wondering if this was just because people weren't moving as much as they should to avoid ranged attacks.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> In some of the gameplay videos, they were complaining that it seemed that ranged attacks were significantly more viable than melee. Mostly because dying in this game is so much easier. So the avoidance of damage you get from ranged attacks really improves your damage output since you aren't on the ground. I was wondering if this was just because people weren't moving as much as they should to avoid ranged attacks.


i played warrior throughout my demo sessions and it was fine. of course, i never tried to face tank everything. i realized i would not be playing WoW before i started. this is scrub whining and nothing more, such a glaring oversight would have been caught in the various stages of play testing. won't be long now, everyone will know soon.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> So I guess none of the games I listed count while being under £30?


Isn't £30 almost $50?

My point still stands, I think. I mean compared to a lot of the other games you mentioned.
Quote:


> Borderlands 2 £27 (~$44), tera online £29, diablo 3 £27 (~$47),


If Borderlands 2 is anything like the first one, then I might get 100 hours in it before I grow bored. I just played the DIII Beta a few minutes ago. They can keep it for that money. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for it. It's essentially a redressed Arcade game very similar to the first two.

But as I said, if GW2 is ANYTHING like the first one, then I know for a fact that I will have at least 2000 hours of game play to look forward to. I think that's a lot of value for £40 (~$65). That's all I'm saying. As a 40+ year old father, I look at things in terms of bang for the buck, most times.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Not overpriced you say?!
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is raving mad now.
> 
> but anyway:
> 
> i'm not really comfortable buying a game that is already a proven failure, vs one that is a success(playerbase got larger as the months and years went by, not contract heavily after month 1)
> 
> i just might be able to spend more time in this game due to weather systems, changing day cycles with pve content and weapon utility and graphics varying contingent on it being night or day vs a game where it never changes .
> 
> i think i prefer npc's shouting their plight in the game world when i happen by to getting a old school quest ala 2001.
> 
> i think i am liking NPC chatter, movement and interaction more akin to Skyrim and the witcher 2 rather than being like WoW.
> 
> i like the lack of quest hubs and "end game" meaning "queue up". keeps the game from feeling lonely. ditto for no more channels/districts.
> 
> i would like to be able to go about my business without having mobs and nodes stolen by someone else.
> 
> i like to explore, i like a layered game world with fleshed out underground, underwater and mountainous content, and i like a great visual map that shows all these layers.
> 
> i like hidden secrets and stuff, as opposed to emptiness.
> 
> i like open world dungeons in addition to instanced ones.
Click to expand...

QFT

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Mombasa3d

In my honest opinion, TERA was really, really grindy early on. Yes it is an mmo, but it seemed like an unnecessarly high amount of grind. Plus there was a lot of walking and backtracking. It's a good game but it seems overpriced for what it is.

Oh, and the 27th can't come fast enough.


----------



## Projector

Overpriced? Its £27 with 37 days of free playtime . That's cheaper than any mmo to date with more free play time than usuall, and not sure why you felt you had to post that in the guild wars 2 thread instead of making your own tera bashing thread.

Oh is this true atm?
Quote:


> They are moving away from the trinity direction , so the difference between plate and cloth defence is minimul


----------



## Ollii

woa lol...dat quotewar...was just freakin annoying. Felt more like a worst-argument-competition







I find the CE to be very expensive, facts are facts, though I might buy it. €150 is quite painful, but Ive still got a few days left to think about it.

I saw people here compare gw2 prices to the prices from other games: that's just the worst you can do. Let's say you buy a car and it's a volkswagen, are you going to cry every single time a ferrari passes by? cars are cars, but you've got lots of differences between them. Games are games and they might also show lots of differences, that's how it goes mostly. If you don't like the car example, let's use phones for instance. Android phones vs. iPhone, it's the differences and the name that you pay for ;p. If you don't like the price, then don't rant about it and let it be your own choice. No one cares really.. unless you start ranting about it on a forum to destroy other people's interest in a thread that was interesting before you came along..*cough*

It's not that much more expensive when buying deluxe/normal: €50-€75 for years of gaming experiences. Games that require subs: €50 to buy the box/account codes, €15+ after each month. 2 months of less money payed than a gw2 deluxe edition, woopty-f**king-doo.

I just felt like commenting to get rid of the small bit of irritation







.
I'll just ask something else to end my rant: Is the deluxe edition digital only? I can't seem to find a deluxe edition in a box near belgium. I've been playing gw1 since the start and I think I'd prefer more than just the standard edition ;D.


----------



## Projector

No its not that we are comparing lots of different models we are basicly comparing every single pc game to gw2's price and they just dont stack up








It would be different if they were all different prices but when ever pc game thus far is £30 and under then this comes out at £40-45 then yes ofcourse we are going to complain.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I'll just ask something else to end my rant: Is the deluxe edition digital only? I can't seem to find a deluxe edition in a box near belgium. I've been playing gw1 since the start and I think I'd prefer more than just the standard edition ;D.


Well, you'd be lucky to get the CE in Belgium, all the low countries sold out super fast (only countries to sell faster than Canada iirc). Now for "Digital" deluxe (which is what I believe you are referring to), no you cannot buy it in a store. What you can do if you must go through the retail route is buy the standard and then upgrade to deluxe via in-game store at a later date. Alternatively you can just get it all through ANet directly via the online store "buy.guildwars2.com" and the official FAQ will have any further details answered pretty well (or the twitter feed, good grief twitterttererers







need to read the FAQ once before twitting, there's like a bajillion replies that could be pulled right from FAQ).


----------



## Mombasa3d

Posting minor criticisms =/= Hatebashing.

Yes I do personally find the game a bit overpriced with the sub and such (USD though so it varies for other people).


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks keep it clean in here...No fighting or rude/disrespectful behaviour thanks


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean £49.99 for the STANDARD digital version is insane! They need to drop it to about £30-35 at most
> 
> 
> 
> This do they think their god's gift to mmo's?! No mmo is every priced at that seriously drop the price.
Click to expand...

No mmo is priced at £50, yet at the same time, most mmo's of this quality (p2p quality effectively), charge a £30 box price and a £12.99 sub every month after. I think a one-time cost of £50 is preferable, and that cost only applies if you're too lazy to shop around, like I did, and get it for £40, i.e the price of a standard AAA game. Their development costs are likely quite high, and they're not charging a sub, so I won't begrudge them for having a higher than usual box price.

Additionally, unlike your standard PC game, they have the question of server costs, support staff, community people, etc, to deal with. Their costs are higher than your standard game, therefore there is a higher price. Fairly simple to grasp.


----------



## Projector

Got guild wars 1 for £20 on the first week, and no AAA games for the pc are not £40 you missed my whole post, they are always £30. They have alot of hype about them and alot of people interested so they have raised the price by alot.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Isn't £30 almost $50?
> My point still stands, I think. I mean compared to a lot of the other games you mentioned.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Borderlands 2 £27 (~$44), tera online £29, diablo 3 £27 (~$47),
> 
> 
> 
> If Borderlands 2 is anything like the first one, then I might get 100 hours in it before I grow bored. I just played the DIII Beta a few minutes ago. They can keep it for that money. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for it. It's essentially a redressed Arcade game very similar to the first two.
> But as I said, if GW2 is ANYTHING like the first one, then I know for a fact that I will have at least 2000 hours of game play to look forward to. I think that's a lot of value for £40 (~$65). That's all I'm saying. As a 40+ year old father, I look at things in terms of bang for the buck, most times.
Click to expand...

So you played the first GW for around 2000 hours? How much of that was PvE content? from my experience and those of people i know the Game kinda dies for PvE at Max lvl and that PvP seemed to get the most interest from the Devs with all those Competitions and such. The main reason i will be holding back before buying is simply as we have no idea what end game content is going to be like, if its much like the 1st game PvP over PvE content then i could very well skip the game altogether PvP for me has always been a means to an end (getting to max lvl) and that i have rarely touched PvP content in ANY MMO that i have played once i have hit the lvl cap.

Though PvP might be improved over other games - i still consider PvE content to be far more important as i love raids/dungeons and such








Though saying that - the WvWvW seems quite interesting, its just a shame that i cant get in on the beta and decide before it comes out


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Folks keep it clean in here...No fighting or rude/disrespectful behaviour thanks


Oh hold up, this is the internet isnt that what the internet was created for? So everyone could insult everyone and fight over such silly things lol


----------



## Projector

I hope the game is centered around pvp, looking forward to this server vs server feature.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I hope the game is centered around pvp, looking forward to this server vs server feature.


The game is focused much more around PVE than GW1 was. I feel some hardcore PVP people will be disappointed until they add more PVP options.

PVP:
WvsWvsW: Which is 3 large areas, however the 3 areas are identical to each other.
Competitive PVP: There is only 2 competitive PVP maps in the beta, and I don't believe they said if there will be more or not.
No different PVP modes, game types, arenas, etc. You capture points, gain points, and win or lose.
No open world PVP outside of WvsWvsW area.

PVE:
Dynamic Events
Whole world to explore
Lots of dungeons
Many dynamic world bosses
They have a dedicated team working to keep adding more dynamic events after launch.
The list goes on and on...

We'll have to wait and see.. they will probably add more PVP content but it might not be there at launch.


----------



## Projector

So its a pve game thus far =/ A little disapointed, ah well will play tera for the pvp and gw2 with the gf since she only likes pve.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Again you cant really compare the 2 until after release - Pointless adding high lvl PvP content right at the start Same goes for PvE i think within a few months after release when it gets peole at higher lvls then we will see where its going to be aiming, i still think that it will have just as high interest in the PvP side like it did with GW1


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No open world PVP outside of WvsWvsW area.
> 
> PVE:
> Dynamic Events
> Whole world to explore
> Lots of dungeons
> Many dynamic world bosses
> They have a dedicated team working to keep adding more dynamic events after launch.
> The list goes on and on...


This makes me a happy camper. PvE has always been my kinda thing for MMOs.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Isn't £30 almost $50?
> My point still stands, I think. I mean compared to a lot of the other games you mentioned.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Borderlands 2 £27 (~$44), tera online £29, diablo 3 £27 (~$47),
> 
> 
> 
> If Borderlands 2 is anything like the first one, then I might get 100 hours in it before I grow bored. I just played the DIII Beta a few minutes ago. They can keep it for that money. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for it. It's essentially a redressed Arcade game very similar to the first two.
> But as I said, if GW2 is ANYTHING like the first one, then I know for a fact that I will have at least 2000 hours of game play to look forward to. I think that's a lot of value for £40 (~$65). That's all I'm saying. As a 40+ year old father, I look at things in terms of bang for the buck, most times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you played the first GW for around 2000 hours? How much of that was PvE content? from my experience and those of people i know the Game kinda dies for PvE at Max lvl and that PvP seemed to get the most interest from the Devs with all those Competitions and such. The main reason i will be holding back before buying is simply as we have no idea what end game content is going to be like, if its much like the 1st game PvP over PvE content then i could very well skip the game altogether PvP for me has always been a means to an end (getting to max lvl) and that i have rarely touched PvP content in ANY MMO that i have played once i have hit the lvl cap.
> 
> Though PvP might be improved over other games - i still consider PvE content to be far more important as i love raids/dungeons and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though saying that - the WvWvW seems quite interesting, its just a shame that i cant get in on the beta and decide before it comes out
Click to expand...

I haven't kept track of it, but if I had to hazard a guess, I would say that I have spent less than 250 hours in PvP. I am not in a GvG or HoH guild and never got into the 4v4 content much. I have spent some time in Jade Quarry, but that's about it.

I enjoyed beating the PvE content with all of the classes. Then I spent a great deal of time maxing out some of the harder PvE Titles - Cartographer, Skill Hunter, Guardian, etc... Then there were the hundreds of SF and UW runs. Now-a-days I spend my time helping other people - new players mainly - and working on Race Titles. I am at Rank 8 for Asura, for instance.

The Expansion Content came a good time for me too. I am a Fantasy / SciFi fan. I think that this explains why I have always been more interested in the story line content than in just going head to head with someone.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The game is focused much more around PVE than GW1 was. I feel some hardcore PVP people will be disappointed until they add more PVP options.
> PVP:
> WvsWvsW: Which is 3 large areas, however the 3 areas are identical to each other.
> Competitive PVP: There is only 2 competitive PVP maps in the beta, and I don't believe they said if there will be more or not.
> No different PVP modes, game types, arenas, etc. You capture points, gain points, and win or lose.
> No open world PVP outside of WvsWvsW area.


Just wanted to correct some of your points.

WvWvW: 4 maps. 3 maps are the "home" map for 1 server. 1 map that is no ones home server and has a HUGE keep in the middle that had to be defended from multiple sides at a time.

Competitive PvP: 2 maps in the beta as you said. However, in a recent developer commentary video, Jonathan Sharp stated that there are 2 additional maps not in beta. Each map has different mechanics. For example, Battle of Kyhlo has the added trebuchets to bombard the middle point while Forest of Niflhel has 2 npc boss mobs that will give the killing team a buff as well as 50 points added to their score.

I'm super excited for the PvP in this game. Heck, I'm excited for everything.


----------



## Projector

The keep battles you are describing sounds alot like warhammers open rvr keep battles.


----------



## xxkedzxx

The DAOC days have risen once more!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## FLCLimax

Scans from PC Gamer


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Well, you'd be lucky to get the CE in Belgium, all the low countries sold out super fast (only countries to sell faster than Canada iirc). Now for "Digital" deluxe (which is what I believe you are referring to), no you cannot buy it in a store. What you can do if you must go through the retail route is buy the standard and then upgrade to deluxe via in-game store at a later date. Alternatively you can just get it all through ANet directly via the online store "buy.guildwars2.com" and the official FAQ will have any further details answered pretty well (or the twitter feed, good grief twitterttererers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to read the FAQ once before twitting, there's like a bajillion replies that could be pulled right from FAQ).


well, Game Mania sells CE boxes and it seems they haven't ran out of stock yet







so I can still decide. And thanks! that was just the info I needed. I'm glad they're still going to insert the deluxe edition as a digital feature then







. CE vs. normal edition box it is then...oh lawd, halp.
lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Folks keep it clean in here...No fighting or rude/disrespectful behaviour thanks


I've kept it as clean as I could at that moment. I went through the previous pages with pure agony......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So you played the first GW for around 2000 hours? How much of that was PvE content? from my experience and those of people i know the Game kinda dies for PvE at Max lvl and that PvP seemed to get the most interest from the Devs with all those Competitions and such. The main reason i will be holding back before buying is simply as we have no idea what end game content is going to be like, if its much like the 1st game PvP over PvE content then i could very well skip the game altogether PvP for me has always been a means to an end (getting to max lvl) and that i have rarely touched PvP content in ANY MMO that i have played once i have hit the lvl cap.
> Though PvP might be improved over other games - i still consider PvE content to be far more important as i love raids/dungeons and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though saying that - the WvWvW seems quite interesting, its just a shame that i cant get in on the beta and decide before it comes out


2000h? I've had my account since the start. I've got 50/50, gwamm and played for 4500h (including afk). Am I getting tired on the game yet? no, I still play it now and then, creating a random char, chasing my own goals: example, Legendary Survivor was my kind of title, before the update. I loved it, it even 'un-noobed' me







it gave lots of pleasure, joy, thrills,insight and yeah sometimes it kinda sucked (if you died lol). I still do it on my own way (even though you can still achieve it after dying since the xp counter just resets. Before update: you had to restart your char all over again) in means of creating a char, making it through most of the campaigns without dying. Actually doing every side quest you can. NOT using wiki (unless you're really stuck on something). I wouldn't even use storage systems, so I would only have what I get from playing on that char. It's a game, you can do whatever you like with it... Of course it's not interesting when you're rushing through everything on your own and ending up as 'been there done that'. I still enjoy the gameplay I have, even after completing everything (yes, everything!..where did I even find the time, right?).

I've done pvp just a few times. Guild battles died out, team arenas and my fave, hero battles are gone. Codex is not that great, heroes' ascent might be one of the few standing, Alliance battles are dead. No way that those people would be playing pvp right now... oh hell no







.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am a Fantasy / SciFi fan. I think that this explains why I have always been more interested in the story line content than in just going head to head with someone.


i agree, i think it comes with age lol.

while i find pvp fun, id have to say i enjoy pve more, and i tend to stop to read dialog and such to absorb the atmosphere, i really enjoy the lore and hop on for the ride while questing. ive always been guilty of enjoying questing more than end game








This game btw, not sure if you have played, but its amazing (as you have probably seen from videos and such.)







still pulling my hair out and biting my nails waiting for the BWE


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Scans from PC Gamer


I read that. Makes me excited.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## FLCLimax

it's nice to see that even swtor biased guys looking to bust the gw2 hype can't really dismiss it eh?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's nice to see that even swtor biased guys looking to bust the gw2 hype can't really dismiss it eh?


I have to admit, I had high hopes for SWTOR. BioWare's record had me impressed. However, the game fell short in a few areas:

PVP
An unnecessary travel system. Shouldn't I be able to just go to my ship easily?
PVE raid bs. Did that in WoW, no thanks.
The personal storyline made me feel like I got to trek through the world alone.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Blackops_2

http://www.pcgamer.com/previews/guild-wars-2-preview-5/

I think it's the full length read from the scan.


----------



## Obrien

So it appears that

account.guildwars2.com

is accessible albeit a work in progress. If only I could remember my password, the forgot pw link is broken.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> So it appears that
> 
> account.guildwars2.com
> 
> is accessible albeit a work in progress. If only I could remember my password, the forgot pw link is broken.


the forum is redirecting for me.

anyways, some good stuff:

Guild Wars 2 developer has plans "for literally years to come"

Guild Wars 2: The Inside Stories


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Got a email about the beta thinking it was to start downloading but it was only a ad to pre-order to get in


----------



## Blackops_2

Man i need help trying to get to rata sum on GW. So many freaking enemies everywhere it's hard to separate them out. Then when you try to run or hide, they come after you.


----------



## FLCLimax

hmm. maybe i will run with you.


----------



## mrsmiles

if you need another im free, ill be in the mumble server if you need me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Name is Freetarin of Ibanly, i can't get on tonight but tomorrow i'll be free to play for sure.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Name is Freetarin of Ibanly, i can't get on tonight but tomorrow i'll be free to play for sure.


ill be on mumble if you need me tomorrow or send me pm.


----------



## Zen00

Just wondering, is this a pre-order for a physical copy, or a download? I'm trying to find a physical copy. :/

http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Wars-2-Pc/dp/B001TOQ8X4/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1335234715&sr=1-1


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives.


It sounds like a hard copy. However, I personally don't know how they're handling beta access for people who pre-order hard copies.


----------



## HometownHero

Is everyone going to be able to respec their skill points whenever they want? One thing I hated about Rift was that you could respec whenever you wanted; someone tell me you cant do this in GW2...


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Is everyone going to be able to respec their skill points whenever they want? One thing I hated about Rift was that you could respec whenever you wanted; someone tell me you cant do this in GW2...


Here is an overview of how the trait system works in GW2: http://www.arena.net/blog/play-your-way-jon-peters-on-traits-and-attributes

Specifically:
Quote:


> After a character has spent their trait points, they can visit a trainer to reset their traits and refund their previously spent points for a small fee.
> We realized that an important part of building a character is some sense of permanence. With this new system, you are flexible enough to change if you really want to, but you should still feel like the choices you made matter while you are out adventuring or slogging your way through a dungeon. In competitive PvP, you have a separately saved trait build and can respec free of charge.


So, it seems that in PVP you can freely respec, but in the PVE content you have to go to a trainer and pay a small fee. This allows you to experiment with your build in PVE, and it allows you to fix any mistakes you made. However, there is still a bit of permanency to it due to having to go to a trainer.


----------



## Projector

There is no permancy there, every game you need to go to a trainer to respect, even in rift. Its just in rift you can have multiple specs to switch between.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Is everyone going to be able to respec their skill points whenever they want? One thing I hated about Rift was that you could respec whenever you wanted; someone tell me you cant do this in GW2...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an overview of how the trait system works in GW2: http://www.arena.net/blog/play-your-way-jon-peters-on-traits-and-attributes
> 
> Specifically:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> After a character has spent their trait points, they can visit a trainer to reset their traits and refund their previously spent points for a small fee.
> We realized that an important part of building a character is some sense of permanence. With this new system, you are flexible enough to change if you really want to, but you should still feel like the choices you made matter while you are out adventuring or slogging your way through a dungeon. In competitive PvP, you have a separately saved trait build and can respec free of charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it seems that in PVP you can freely respec, but in the PVE content you have to go to a trainer and pay a small fee. This allows you to experiment with your build in PVE, and it allows you to fix any mistakes you made. However, there is still a bit of permanency to it due to having to go to a trainer.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> There is no permancy there, every game you need to go to a trainer to respect, even in rift. Its just in rift you can have multiple specs to switch between.


Ah that was very helpful, thank you. I like that you need to visit a trainer to respec and cannot switch between builds on the fly out in PvE. When you can just switch builds on the fly, you dont feel like your class is unique or stands apart from other people playing the same class since everyone will just run the flavor of the week build. Seems like GW2 continues to get things right.


----------



## Projector

Just got the buy now to secure your place in the beta email, so tempted to buy it =/
Not sure if it's worth it I always love beta testing and getting an early headstart, but I didn't enjoy gw1 that much tho I hear this is nothing like the first one.
I only played gw1 when it was first out but there was just not enough content imo at the start, you were max level in less than the first week.
Hmmm I will probally end up ordering it by the end of the night haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

I really think the only things carrying over from GW1 is the lore/story and some of the classes. All the gameplay mechanics, leveling, quests, traits, and everything else is completely different.

I can't believe it's almost friday!

I'm in the process of setting up my dxtory to record some good 1080p videos of the beta. I think I'll be doing a whole lot of PvP and WvW.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Just got the buy now to secure your place in the beta email, so tempted to buy it =/
> Not sure if it's worth it I always love beta testing and getting an early headstart, but I didn't enjoy gw1 that much tho I hear this is nothing like the first one.
> I only played gw1 when it was first out but there was just not enough content imo at the start, you were max level in less than the first week.
> Hmmm I will probally end up ordering it by the end of the night haha.


I didn't enjoy GW1 either and regret having spent the money on it. Coming from a traditional MMO setting it was difficult to get into. Plus, lack of jumping irked me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Blackops_2

Guild wars was my first and only MMO so that's all i'm used to. Some things i'm going to have a hard time transitioning to in GW2. Seems now that the skills with weapons there is a lack of an overall number of skills. Maybe i'm stuck in my GW ways but i like to be able to customize my skill bar as i see fit, not have particular sections reserved for this and that, though i guess that's the tradeoff with not having a dedicated healer, so i understand there.

I hate the ranger animations and flare behind the arrow as it flies through the air. Looks cartoonish to me and it's really bugging me.







I have a feeling i'll miss secondary professions as well.

other than that i'm stoked.


----------



## minnus

I am skipping this game due to this "prepurchase" system they're trying to force onto the gaming communities.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I am skipping this game due to this "prepurchase" system they're trying to force onto the gaming communities.


What do you mean? By allowing you early beta access by pre-purchasing? I can understand not wanting to pre-purchase for the sake of not wasting money but you can always try the game when it comes out to see if you like it or not. I wouldn't skip it over something as trivial as that.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What do you mean? By allowing you early beta access by pre-purchasing? I can understand not wanting to pre-purchase for the sake of not wasting money but you can always try the game when it comes out to see if you like it or not. I wouldn't skip it over something as trivial as that.


And pre-ordering for beta access is not new.


----------



## jadenx2

so if i wanted to could i pre-purchase the game on thursday to be eligible for the beta on friday?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> so if i wanted to could i pre-purchase the game on thursday to be eligible for the beta on friday?


Yup. Just keep in mind that the beta client is quite large (13GB+) so if you have a slow internet connection then it could take a long time to download, and you could miss the opening of the beta.

Speaking of beta clients, it appears that ArenaNet has placed it onto the update server. However, it hasn't been officially been announced yet. I have a feeling that we will get a link for it either later today or tomorrow.

Lucky for us they are using Amazon's CloudFront service to serve the file so we don't have to deal with AreanaNet's incredibly slow downloads. *cough* GW1 */cough*


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Yup. Just keep in mind that the beta client is quite large (13GB+) so if you have a slow internet connection then it could take a long time to download, and you could miss the opening of the beta.
> Speaking of beta clients, it appears that ArenaNet has placed it onto the update server. However, it hasn't been officially been announced yet. I have a feeling that we will get a link for it either later today or tomorrow.
> Lucky for us they are using Amazon's CloudFront service to serve the file so we don't have to deal with AreanaNet's incredibly slow downloads. *cough* GW1 */cough*


I never got an email for the client?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I never got an email for the client?


because it hasnt been sent yet...

i would expect them to send it tomorrow or even thursday just before the beta.


----------



## Vhox

The old client .exe linked ~2 weeks ago works and /is/ updated for this coming beta weekend(Yes, the new pretty splash screen!). Either way I'm sure emails are going out shortly.


----------



## grishkathefool

Now to figure out what my password is.

I pre-ordered using my existing NCSoft Account but I don't recall setting up a password for GW2.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Now to figure out what my password is.
> I pre-ordered using my existing NCSoft Account but I don't recall setting up a password for GW2.


you'll probably be using the same password as your guild wars 1 (if you have it) other wise i would assume its your NCSoft password or them giving you an option to set a password.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I am skipping this game due to this "prepurchase" system they're trying to force onto the gaming communities.


If your reasoning for not buying a game is that stupid, i'm glad you aren't buying it. No offense meant, but that's just absurd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Now to figure out what my password is.
> I pre-ordered using my existing NCSoft Account but I don't recall setting up a password for GW2.


You can't use a NCSoft account with GW2, you can only link to a GW1 account. Your GW2 account will be the same as your GW1 account login. GW2 completely bypasses NCsoft accounts.. and for good reason because their security was terrible.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What do you mean? By allowing you early beta access by pre-purchasing? I can understand not wanting to pre-purchase for the sake of not wasting money but you can always try the game when it comes out to see if you like it or not. I wouldn't skip it over something as trivial as that.


Pre-purchasing fuzzes the line a bit since it is neither a purchase or a pre-order. What if I tried the beta and decided I did not like it? What are my rights as a consumer then? This is an entirely new concept, which is why Best Buy and Amazon does not support pre-purchasing of the physical copies.


----------



## grishkathefool

Woot!

Now, I reset my password through the GW2 Account page. I wonder if that password is the same as the one to log into the game with?


----------



## jadenx2

just paid for my pre-purchase. very excited! is there anywhere i can find a list or something with all the beta content we're going to be able to see/play through?


----------



## grishkathefool

I think they mentioned that we'll be able to reach Lion's Arch in this Beta...
Quote:


> I Love L.A. - For the first time ever, we're opening the metropolis of Lion's Arch to beta players. Wander the streets of this cosmopolitan trade hub, chat with traders and travelers from every corner of Tyria, hop through one of the many asura gates to points beyond, or discover the famed diving platform at Diverse Ledges. Lion's Arch is a city like no other!


Blog


----------



## CallsignVega

LOL GW2 forums getting hammered as a million people all try to download the Beta client at once. Yay!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> just paid for my pre-purchase. very excited! is there anywhere i can find a list or something with all the beta content we're going to be able to see/play through?


This official posting gives a nice brief overview of what will be in the BWE: http://www.arena.net/blog/the-beta-weekend-event-is-coming

Pretty much it's all professions, and charr, human, or norn characters. No sylvari or asura in this BWE round.

Looks like both structured and WvW PVP will be open to us, and for the first time we can visit Lions Arch!









EDIT: Looks like grishkathefool beat me to it.









EDIT 2:
Quote:


> That's right, we've started sending out emails with instructions for where/how to download the Beta client. Thanks for your patience; happy patching! ~RB2


http://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2

They are sending the beta client emails right now!


----------



## HometownHero

Can someone explain to me the difference between WvW and Structured PvP? As I understand it, there is no PvP stat, so there is no "PvP Gear?" I think in WvW, I can get PvE items, but structured PvP doesnt have an incentive? I just dont understand why anyone would want to do structured PvP since you cant win anything but cosmetic items. Why wouldnt everyone just play WvW since you can get items you can actually use?


----------



## jadenx2

well it's really up to the player. if someone just wants to pvp all the time or do some competitive pvp, he can do just that. naturally, a full blown pvp player wouldn't care as much as pve players. but this also makes it fair for players for just casually pvp and mostly pve. kinda see what im saying?

end game pvp in GW2 seems to be fully focused on skill instead of gear, which is great.


----------



## theloneplant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Can someone explain to me the difference between WvW and Structured PvP? As I understand it, there is no PvP stat, so there is no "PvP Gear?" I think in WvW, I can get PvE items, but structured PvP doesnt have an incentive? I just dont understand why anyone would want to do structured PvP since you cant win anything but cosmetic items. Why wouldnt everyone just play WvW since you can get items you can actually use?


Define items you can use. When you reach the level cap all item stats level off and its only a cosmetic grind anyway, so I don't see an actual advantage to doing WvW as opposed to structured PvP. In GW2 there is no "PvP gear" or "PvE gear" there is just gear. When you cap at 80, you will likely have the best stats in the game, so doing anything else at that point is either for challenge, fun, cosmetic gear, achievements, skill points, etc. You don't need to grind for gear stats. When you go into WvW you get basically the same rewards as in PvP and PvE. So why does it matter which you choose? The answer is it doesn't. If you like structured PvP or WvW, go for it, if you like PvE, no one's stopping you, hell even if you like exploring it's just as good as anything else.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## a pet rock

Hhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggg. Still waiting on the email. Must start downloading NAO!

Edit: Is the link on the forums the current client?


----------



## djriful

Mmhh... I just purchased GW2 and now I've done all the registration account. Is there a client to pre-load the game somewhere? I don't want to download it during the beta event (slow connection)...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Hhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggg. Still waiting on the email. Must start downloading NAO!
> Edit: Is the link on the forums the current client?


I went to beta.guildwars2.com signed in and then there was something about a stress test and signing a NDA agreement. Then proceeded to follow a link to download the client, but it took me to the forums. Trying to go back to it, it says beta sign up is closed now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I went to beta.guildwars2.com signed in and then there was something about a stress test and signing a NDA agreement. Then proceeded to follow a link to download the client, but it took me to the forums. Trying to go back to it, it says beta sign up is closed now.


... well shoot... I think I am too late to get into the beta now.


----------



## a pet rock

I still haven't gotten the e-mail 3 hours after they announced they were sending them out, even though I've gotten all other e-mail notifications from A-net. However, I just went to the GW2 forums from my account page. It has a download client there that I've been downloading. I think it's the right one since it specifically states that "We're excited that you're joining us for our first ever Beta Weekend Event. AS this is no longer a "closed" beta, you're not bound by a Non-Disclosure Agreement, so feel free to talk about your Guild Wars 2 experience with your friends, family, and total strangers. We'll see you in-game!"

Sounds like the right client to me.


----------



## djriful

What is the link to the official guild wars 2 forums?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I still haven't gotten the e-mail 3 hours after they announced they were sending them out, even though I've gotten all other e-mail notifications from A-net. However, I just went to the GW2 forums from my account page. It has a download client there that I've been downloading. I think it's the right one since it specifically states that "We're excited that you're joining us for our first ever Beta Weekend Event. AS this is no longer a "closed" beta, you're not bound by a Non-Disclosure Agreement, so feel free to talk about your Guild Wars 2 experience with your friends, family, and total strangers. We'll see you in-game!"
> Sounds like the right client to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... well shoot... I think I am too late to get into the beta now.


Yeah your fine.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is the link to the official guild wars 2 forums?


https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum


Thank you! I also found out about the account login page, I think they tugged that away because all my emails and website are no where linked to those pages.


----------



## Blackops_2

Wont let me log in just refreshes the page


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wont let me log in just refreshes the page


Some for me.


----------



## ShaneS429

Odd, I'm getting a login failure now when trying to get on the account or forum pages. I was able to login just fine earlier today but I just got home from work and can't even login.

In other news, ArenaNet just put out a blog post regarding server transfers and the list of beta servers so everyone can start organizing.

Server List:
Quote:


> US Worlds
> 
> Anvil Rock
> Borlis Pass
> Yak's Bend
> Henge of Denravi
> Maguuma
> Sorrow's Furnace
> Kaineng
> Jade Quarry
> Fort Aspenwood
> Ehmry Bay
> Ferguson's Crossing
> Darkhaven
> Vasburg
> Eredon Terrace
> Crystal Desert
> Tarnished Coast
> Steamspur Mountains
> Blazeridge Mountains
> Isle of Janthir
> Sea of Sorrows
> Deldrimor
> Scavenger's Causeway
> Moladune
> Eternal Grove
> 
> EU Worlds
> 
> Kodonur
> Gandara
> Kodash
> Blacktide
> Istan
> Vabbi
> Kourna
> Fissure of Woe
> Underworld
> Ring of Fire
> Far Shiverpeaks
> Petrified Forest
> Jade Sea
> Desolation
> Magus Falls
> Whiteside Ridge
> Fort Ranik
> Ruins of Surmia
> Sharp's Corner
> Aurora Glade
> Riverside
> Elona Reach
> Augury Rock
> Abaddon's Mouth


All I can say is that is a HUGE amount of servers for the BWE. Their pre-purchases must of gone really well.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> All I can say is that is a HUGE amount of servers for the BWE. Their pre-purchases must of gone really well.


I had heard they had over 1 million pre-purchases. Don't remember where, so I can't verify or even judge how trustworthy the source was. Maybe it was in one of those PC Gamer links yesterday? Might just take a look.


----------



## FLCLimax

very doubtful that it was 1 million pre-purchases.


----------



## Blackops_2

Got in on my desktop went to download clients' says not available









Oh well about to get on GW to try and get to Rata Sum FLC you still up for playing?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> very doubtful that it was 1 million pre-purchases.


You're right, it was 1 million people signing up for the beta. It's the caption to the video at the very bottom of the article.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-04-23-guild-wars-2-developer-has-plans-for-literally-years-to-come


----------



## Blackops_2

Here's the client friend of mine just sent it to me, as he hasn't received an email either and was nervous so he did some searching.

http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Here's the client friend of mine just sent it to me, as he hasn't received an email either and was nervous so he did some searching.
> 
> http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


Thank you! I will give a shot.


----------



## Blackops_2

No problem man.







Checked my email still haven't received a notification.


----------



## pjBSOD

Got my invite, downloading all of those files now! So excited to play this weekend.


----------



## Cha0s89

Any idea as to which server the OCN guild is going to be on?


----------



## xxkedzxx

How big is the dl?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> How big is the dl?
> Sent from my DROIDX


IIRC someone on here mentioned 13Gigs. I let it run for an hour at 400-450kb/s and i was a 56%, going to start back up in the morning when noone is on the internet so i can get 1.2mb/s


----------



## ShaneS429

Everyone is asleep in my house and my download is still capping at around 400KB/sec even though I can download games and such from Steam at about 1.5MB/s

That being said, I'm 94% done and it has downloaded 12.65GB


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Everyone is asleep in my house and my download is still capping at around 400KB/sec even though I can download games and such from Steam at about 1.5MB/s
> That being said, I'm 94% done and it has downloaded 12.65GB


Hmm strange i was right around 400kb/s myself. I usually download games on steam at 700-800kb/s when it's busy and 1.2mb/s when it's just me. On origin i get a little more.


----------



## bogey1337

Anyone plannning on recording their beta gameplay?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Anyone plannning on recording their beta gameplay?


Buy the game and get your own footage! Lazy bum!


----------



## Phokus

What class is everyone plan on playing?


----------



## djriful

The game is downloaded, I've tried to login to see what kind of error message and it said that my account is ready but there is no beta event.

Which means I don't have to way for emails.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Anyone plannning on recording their beta gameplay?


i'll be recording alot. i am not up for typing an essay.


----------



## Bastyn99

Put Sylvari art on GW2 BWE client downlader.
Don't let peope play Sylvari.
Scumbag Arena Net.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So want to try the beta


----------



## jadenx2

yeah anyone know what server OCN is using? :O


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm leaning toward sea of sorrows.


----------



## FLCLimax

here's a guide of which website community is rolling on which server: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/srmfg/homeworlds_of_various_online_communities_for/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> What class is everyone plan on playing?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> What class is everyone plan on playing?


Necro, probably will go Human since there isn't Sylvari. Then if I have time Char engineer.


----------



## Bastyn99

I will be playing the Master Profession, Warrior! Still unsure of what race to choose though.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Everyone is asleep in my house and my download is still capping at around 400KB/sec even though I can download games and such from Steam at about 1.5MB/s
> That being said, I'm 94% done and it has downloaded 12.65GB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hmm strange i was right around 400kb/s myself. I usually download games on steam at 700-800kb/s when it's busy and 1.2mb/s when it's just me. On origin i get a little more.


I was also capping at 400KB/s. I assume it's just their server struggling. Or they've specifically capped it for individual downloads so it won't have problems. Steam has been around a lot longer doing it more often with more capital backing them, it's not surprising their download system is so fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm leaning toward sea of sorrows.


As Thread Starter, it should be in your executive capacities to select one







. If you pick one and add it to the first post that should make it official enough. As a side note, are all these servers in the same location and therefore similar ping? Or have they spread them out to make them a bit more regional, that way those poor Oceania guys can pick a server that would have a relatively better connection for them?


----------



## FLCLimax

i won't have a concrete choice till tomorrow. too many people want to coordinate with me on other sites.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I was also capping at 400KB/s. I assume it's just their server struggling. Or they've specifically capped it for individual downloads so it won't have problems. Steam has been around a lot longer doing it more often with more capital backing them, it's not surprising their download system is so fast.
> As Thread Starter, it should be in your executive capacities to select one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you pick one and add it to the first post that should make it official enough. As a side note, are all these servers in the same location and therefore similar ping? Or have they spread them out to make them a bit more regional, that way those poor Oceania guys can pick a server that would have a relatively better connection for them?


I was downloading at 1.1 MB/s yesterday, not my cap speed but still not bad.


----------



## ShaneS429

I'll be playing Ele for most of the weekend. I really want to see how attunement switching works in PvP.

I think I am going to roll on Darkhaven. The folks at Gamebreaker.tv chose that server and I'd love to play with them.


----------



## Tridacnid

Download hit 3MB/s last night downloading. Average a little over 2 for the most part. Can't wait!


----------



## jadenx2

got my client downloaded and tried to login, got a message saying 'account is all prepared but no beta event is occuring right now...' etc. very excited!


----------



## bowmanvmi

Anyone know what my chances are of playing in the beta if I were to pre-order the game now?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Anyone know what my chances are of playing in the beta if I were to pre-order the game now?


I think your account just has to be flagged has a prepurchase, so you could get it now and download the client and it would say your account is prepared.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> here's a guide of which website community is rolling on which server: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/srmfg/homeworlds_of_various_online_communities_for/


I think we should all roll on the Dark Haven server. That is where Reddit and some pvp guilds are rolling. But then again some people said they don't like them peeveepees in here.


----------



## Heimsgard

Never got my email thankfully people have posted direct links to the client though (could have looked on the forums too) xD. Anyway I can't decide what class I want to play as they all look pretty good will have to give them all a try.


----------



## Rickles

I actually found the download link via the forums a few hours before I got the email, as I often don't check my email at 1:10 a.m.


----------



## Da1Nonly

So where can I buy this game, and If I dont like it, return it??? I really want to give it a try but dont want to buy it and then loose my money.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> So where can I buy this game, and If I dont like it, return it??? I really want to give it a try but dont want to buy it and then loose my money.


wait for more key giveaways.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I think we should all roll on the Dark Haven server. That is where Reddit and some pvp guilds are rolling. But then again some people said they don't like them peeveepees in here.


You're siding with them if you join them. This is a Server vs Server pvp if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> wait for more key giveaways.


I am part of every contest so far...No luck. I never win anything.


----------



## FLCLimax

Asura preview at PC Gamer


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> So where can I buy this game, and If I dont like it, return it??? I really want to give it a try but dont want to buy it and then loose my money.


Other then finding a friend that is willing to buy it, or winning a beta key then there really isn't a way. I suggest that you watch some of the gameplay videos on You Tube, and do some reading on the different game mechanics. There will also be at least one more BWE so if the feedback is good from this BWE is good then you still won't totally miss out on playing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> here's a guide of which website community is rolling on which server: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/srmfg/homeworlds_of_various_online_communities_for/


I'm still trying to pick out a server to play on this BWE. I want to play on a server that has a large population. However, I do want to be able to play WvW, and due to the limits on the number of WvW players at one time that may be impossible on some of the more popular servers. Because they added overflow servers I don't have to worry about long ques, but I still worry about the WvW population limits.

I guess that I'm between Yak's Bend, Sorrow's Furnace, Darkhaven, Sea of Sorrows, and a few others. I want to be on a server that has a decent population, and a solid WvW player base. However, I also hope to get in with a server that has some decent players, and not a childish/trolling player base.


----------



## Blackops_2

How do you launch the beta without having to reload the the 13gigs of updates. Created a shortcut to the .exe but it goes strait to the downloader which it should but starts to re-download all the files.


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, mine's all downloaded and ready to go for the afternoon of the 27th. I'll be rolling on the server Sorrow's Furance with my best friend of mine as that seems to be where most of the PvP'ers from games and Arena Junkies are going.

I will be playing Elementalist :3


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Other then finding a friend that is willing to buy it, or winning a beta key then there really isn't a way. I suggest that you watch some of the gameplay videos on You Tube, and do some reading on the different game mechanics. There will also be at least one more BWE so if the feedback is good from this BWE is good then you still won't totally miss out on playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to pick out a server to play on this BWE. I want to play on a server that has a large population. However, I do want to be able to play WvW, and due to the limits on the number of WvW players at one time that may be impossible on some of the more popular servers. Because they added overflow servers I don't have to worry about long ques, but I still worry about the WvW population limits.
> I guess that I'm between Yak's Bend, Sorrow's Furnace, Darkhaven, Sea of Sorrows, and a few others. I want to be on a server that has a decent population, and a solid WvW player base. However, I also hope to get in with a server that has some decent players, and not a childish/trolling player base.


Well Its like I watched the Diablo III movies and read about it and I wasnt liking it. Then I tried it for open beta...Now Im counting down the days to the 15th. I want it that bad! You know what I mean? After trying for your self its nothing like watching videos.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> How do you launch the beta without having to reload the the 13gigs of updates. Created a shortcut to the .exe but it goes strait to the downloader which it should but starts to re-download all the files.


Do you have the executable in the same folder as the .dat files? It should just fire up the client.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Well Its like I watched the Diablo III movies and read about it and I wasnt liking it. Then I tried it for open beta...Now Im counting down the days to the 15th. I want it that bad! You know what I mean? After trying for your self its nothing like watching videos.


That is a good point. With Diablo 3 playing the game is a lot more fun then the videos make it out to be. I found the GW2 videos to be entertaining so I have high hopes that the game turns out well. I guess I'll know in a few days.

Finished downloading the client on my desktop, and almost finished on my laptop. It'll be interesting to see how well my 460m handles it. The chromatic hash feature is pretty cool to play with.

One thing that I did notice is that the client itself is actually pretty resource intensive. I hope that I can get decent frame rates.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> How do you launch the beta without having to reload the the 13gigs of updates. Created a shortcut to the .exe but it goes strait to the downloader which it should but starts to re-download all the files.


Have the .exe in the same folder has the 13GB .dat file


----------



## Blackops_2

I didn't but going to start it over and do it.


----------



## Vowels

I think this server list is the most up-to-date list of which gaming communities will be on what server

I'm thinking OCN should either jump on Henge of Denravi or Maguuma. 4chan/vg/ was on Anvil Rock US last I checked but they're not on that list anymore for some reason.


----------



## mrsmiles

im leaning towards Yak's Bend seems like alot of pve players will be going there.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Sea of sorrows seems like it will be a unofficial oceanic server.


----------



## Blackops_2

Are there not districts like the first game? Sorry i know that sounds incredibly noobish but GW is the only MMO i own lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Are there not districts like the first game? Sorry i know that sounds incredibly noobish but GW is the only MMO i own lol.


no.


----------



## Heimsgard

Well got my game downloaded now it is just time to wait until Friday. Even though I don't want to... the wait is killing me


----------



## Mike431635

So I preordered today and got the invite to the beta but when I click the link to go to the forums and login, I can't access the beta forums. Is there a waiting period before you gain access to the forums and are able to download the client? Or is someone hosting the exe file for the download somewhere else? This sucks, I really want to get into the beta since I just preordered soley for that purpose.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike431635*
> 
> So I preordered today and got the invite to the beta but when I click the link to go to the forums and login, I can't access the beta forums. Is there a waiting period before you gain access to the forums and are able to download the client? Or is someone hosting the exe file for the download somewhere else? This sucks, I really want to get into the beta since I just preordered soley for that purpose.


Get the client here
http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike431635*
> 
> So I preordered today and got the invite to the beta but when I click the link to go to the forums and login, I can't access the beta forums. Is there a waiting period before you gain access to the forums and are able to download the client? Or is someone hosting the exe file for the download somewhere else? This sucks, I really want to get into the beta since I just preordered soley for that purpose.


I just tried logging in, and the site is currently down.









This is the link for the client: http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe

EDIT: Georgevonfrank beat me by 19 seconds


----------



## FLCLimax

btw i am most likely choosing the Maguuma server.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I just tried logging in, and the site is currently down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link for the client: http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe
> EDIT: Georgevonfrank beat me by 19 seconds


Beat ya to it 5 pages ago lol









http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/1790#post_17067652


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> How big is the dl?
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC someone on here mentioned 13Gigs. I let it run for an hour at 400-450kb/s and i was a 56%, going to start back up in the morning when noone is on the internet so i can get 1.2mb/s
Click to expand...

Nice. Sounds good.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jigglylizard

I have pre-ordered the game about 12 days ago but no email yet for this weekend's beta... Is that normal?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*
> 
> I have pre-ordered the game about 12 days ago but no email yet for this weekend's beta... Is that normal?


Did you pre-order or did you pre-*purchase*? If you just pre-ordered then you don't have guaranteed access to the beta weekend events.

If you did pre-purchase the game, did you register your account with the key you got?


----------



## TurboPanda

ATOMIC I prepurchased the game but when I click link in email to register I don't know my password and email acct info I'm confused help please anyone. I went through the link and it asks for gw1 linking acct I say yes but don't know my login to get client going thanks for any help guys.


----------



## FLCLimax

emails go out in waves, you'll get one. my brother got his yesterday, i got mine an hour ago.


----------



## Tomalak

@TurboPanda

After you prepurchased you should have got a "Thanks for prepurchase" e mail which includes a serial code.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> btw i am most likely choosing the Maguuma server.


would definitely like to setup a group with you, if you'd be interested let me know.


----------



## TurboPanda

TOMALEK yes I did recieve that email and its the link in trying to follow in that email which is trying to get me to login to gw2 website do I have to register to get the 2nd email which will have the client download email or will I just be getting that as random.as others.are.who prepurchased thanks


----------



## a pet rock

From the facebook page:
Quote:


> If you have not received your Beta Weekend Event email yet, we are here to make sure you don't miss out.
> 
> First, be certain that you pre-purchased through one of our retail partners or https://buy.guildwars2.com/. A pre-purchase means that you paid for the game in full and received a registration serial code. A pre-order is a partial payment through a retailer and does not include Beta Weekend Event access.
> 
> Once you have your serial code, register it at https://register.guildwars2.com/. Once you have successfully gone through the registration process, you are set for the Beta Weekend Event.
> 
> Next, go to this Guild Wars 2 forum post, logging in with the credentials you created during the registration process. https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Getting-Started Follow the instructions given there, and you should find yourself downloading the client and ready for BWE before you know it!
> 
> We'll be here to answer questions as much as we're able in comments on this post, so please leave the comments section clear so those with questions beyond what is stated here. ~RB2


----------



## grishkathefool

FLClimax,

Maybe, if you had a spare ten minutes, you could put up a Poll for US and European. That way we could see maybe which way everyone is leaning. If nothing else, it would give each of us an idea where our OCN Brethren might be found.

By the Way, my IGN is Grenths Ire.


----------



## jadenx2

so if you try to login through the actual client and you get the message 'your account is all prepared but...' that means i'm ready to play, right?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> so if you try to login through the actual client and you get the message 'your account is all prepared but...' that means i'm ready to play, right?


I sure hope so. Mine says that too.


----------



## grishkathefool

For the record, I am leaning towards Yak's Bend (where Guild Wars2 Guru will be) and Sorrow's Furnace (Nostalgia).


----------



## a pet rock

I would definitely be interested in running with an OCN guild. Especially without being limited to only one guild.


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I would definitely be interested in running with an OCN guild. Especially without being limited to only one guild.


+1


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I would definitely be interested in running with an OCN guild. Especially without being limited to only one guild.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenaciousRig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I would definitely be interested in running with an OCN guild. Especially without being limited to only one guild.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I would definitely be interested in running with an OCN guild. Especially without being limited to only one guild.


+2










I know that there was a bit of an official/unofficial OCN guild for Guild Wars 1. I'm currently in it, but I haven't logged into GW1 in awhile. Last time I did it appears that most of the guild members have stopped playing, so I'm not sure if it's going to transfer over to GW2.

If we are going to have an official OCN guild then I think a moderator would need to take the roll as the guild leader, or at least designate a leader. I remember reading somewhere that a moderator needed to approve the use of the overclock name in the case of guild/clan creation. We would also need to have some kind of a poll to vote on the official OCN server. (Due to WvW server lock)









If one does form then I'd be up for joining.


----------



## djriful

Some info here poll results:

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/srv6w/rguildwars2_world_survey_results/

Quote:


> *Thoughts on the US Server choice.*
> 
> 
> 
> While this was a great way to get the community together and discuss which server would be the best choice for us, as a community to join and come together and play on. It would seem that their were a few people trying to bot, and try and force Reddit to play on server of their choice.
> 
> With that being said. Originally in the poll, *Yak's Bend* was in the lead followed by *Darkhaven*. As the poll went on, more discussions opened up on how Penny Arcade, Something Awful, and GW2Guru we're also planning on going on*Yak's Bend*. A lot of Redditors commented and stated that in our best bet not to over-flow a server, and to help balance WvW, we should look at moving to a different server. In which case *Darkhaven* was brought up into the discussion. When that happened, a lot of players started to lean more towards *Darkhaven* over *Yak's Bend*.
> 
> With all of this being the case, and with *Darkhaven* currently in the lead by a fair bit. I here-by suggest with go with the poll results, and make Darkhaven our home.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> FLClimax,
> 
> Maybe, if you had a spare ten minutes, you could put up a Poll for US and European. That way we could see maybe which way everyone is leaning. If nothing else, it would give each of us an idea where our OCN Brethren might be found.
> 
> By the Way, my IGN is Grenths Ire.


will do


----------



## grishkathefool

I have been in the same guild since 2005 or 6. It's my buddy's. He used to be my neighbor. At one point we had 4 active members. I know, small but cozy. For the last 3 years it's just been he and I. A couple times I left to run with a more active Guild when he was unable to game. Once I joined the OCN guild, but left to rejoin my bro when he got his connection back.

Unfortunately he isn't able to afford GW2 at this time, so I think I will run Guildless till he can. However, I am always up to run with anyone from OCN in GW or GW2!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I have been in the same guild since 2005 or 6. It's my buddy's. He used to be my neighbor. At one point we had 4 active members. I know, small but cozy. For the last 3 years it's just been he and I. A couple times I left to run with a more active Guild when he was unable to game. Once I joined the OCN guild, but left to rejoin my bro when he got his connection back.
> Unfortunately he isn't able to afford GW2 at this time, so I think I will run Guildless till he can. However, I am always up to run with anyone from OCN in GW or GW2!


You can join more than one guild on the same character in GW2.

Guilds are also account bound, not character bound. So people will know all your alts automatically. It's really nice.


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm probably going to be playing on Maguuma since that is the server my friend wants me to play on.


----------



## FLCLimax

poll added.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> TOMALEK yes I did recieve that email and its the link in trying to follow in that email which is trying to get me to login to gw2 website do I have to register to get the 2nd email which will have the client download email or will I just be getting that as random.as others.are.who prepurchased thanks


When you pre-purchased the game, it should have given you an opportunity to make an account right after the transaction went through.

Regardless, when you prepurchased the game, you should have received *two emails*, one thanking you for purchase and *containing a serial number*, and a second one which invites you to register your account on the GW2 website.

EDIT: Did you receive an email confirming your purchase of the game, and including things like order number, price and serial code?


----------



## Blackops_2

I have no idea what server i'm going to... You can be in more than one guild on GW2 right? I'll definitely participate in the OCN guild if so.


----------



## djriful

Maguuma for me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Thank You, Climax:thumb:


----------



## a pet rock

Honestly, I voted for Yak's Bend just cuz Penny Arcade. But, I'll probably end up going to whichever server ends up with the most votes after the poll.

Also, will we be forced to stay on the same server in future Betas/release?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Honestly, I voted for Yak's Bend just cuz Penny Arcade. But, I'll probably end up going to whichever server ends up with the most votes after the poll.
> Also, will we be forced to stay on the same server in future Betas/release?


Nope. They will wipe everything including the server you chose between the BWE's. So right now it's not a major issue if you choose a bad server.









Server wise right now I'm between Maguuma, Sorrow's Furnace, Yak's Bend, and Darkhaven. They all seem to have the largest potential number of members, and hopefully a fair chance of being decent at WvW.


----------



## Vowels

Voted Maguuma

It was either Henge of Denravi or Maguuma for me


----------



## Lokster1

Would like to join a server with both good PVE and PVP but would also like to play with the OCN crowd. So I will probably end up joining whatever server has the most people from here.

Kinda bummed I'm going to be out of town all weekend and won't be back home until late Sunday night, but I got the client downloaded and ready to play so I will get in a few hours before the beta ends


----------



## jigglylizard

I was able to follow Pet Rock's instructions to download the beta client. I have not yet received the official beta invitation though, so I'm not sure if I'll be allowed in ...

I had already pre-purchased and registered, on April 12th or so.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*
> 
> I was able to follow Pet Rock's instructions to download the beta client. I have not yet received the official beta invitation though, so I'm not sure if I'll be allowed in ...
> 
> I had already pre-purchased and registered, on April 12th or so.


there's nothing special about it besides them telling you something you already know(the download link). once you have redeemed a code and have the game client you're in once the beta starts.


----------



## Lokster1

Is everything reset for every beta weekend or does characters carry over from one to another? I'm guessing its reset but wonder if anyone knows for sure


----------



## FLCLimax

wipe wipe wipe.


----------



## Projector

Has it started yet?!!!!!!!!! How is it?!?!?!?!??!?!








I will definatley pre order next week if I have enough left after my new pc build.


----------



## HometownHero

Hmmm, I read that character levels are scaled down depending on what area of the world they go to. Is this true? Supposedly this is to prevent KSing, but it sounds pretty stupid.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hmmm, I read that character levels are scaled down depending on what area of the world they go to. Is this true? Supposedly this is to prevent KSing, but it sounds pretty stupid.


To me it sounds more like a way of preventing a high level from face rolling a low level event and keeping those low level people from enjoying it. Also, you won't feel bad about out leveling friends







.


----------



## HothBase

It's a great feature IMO. It's really boring to help friends in starter areas when you're max level.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Has it started yet?!!!!!!!!! How is it?!?!?!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definatley pre order next week if I have enough left after my new pc build.


Doesn't start till Friday, April 27 Noon PDT (GMT -7)


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hmmm, I read that character levels are scaled down depending on what area of the world they go to. Is this true? Supposedly this is to prevent KSing, but it sounds pretty stupid.


It is for much more than preventing kill stealing. It means if you really like a few zones, go ahead, play them all the way to max level. It means if you miss an event/quest/funthing going on there, you can come back and play it and still be rewarded for doing it. It means that the devs don't squish all of the content into high level zones, they can add lots of new content to any zone at any time and max level players can still experience it. It means you can play with your friends who are lower level without having to always be exactly the same level. It means that events in higher level zones can take place across multiple low level zones without destroying those zones for all the people who are actually low level.

It works perfectly for the GW2 concept of horizontal progression as apposed to the vertical progression in most games.


----------



## pjBSOD

Gah, I can't find the server list thing anymore that shows who is going to what server. I want to go to Sorrow's Furnace since I recall Arena Junkies and other good PvP guilds going there, and that's what I am most interested in.

Does anybody have a list? I don't want to go to a server with a bunch of redditors.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Gah, I can't find the server list thing anymore that shows who is going to what server. I want to go to Sorrow's Furnace since I recall Arena Junkies and other good PvP guilds going there, and that's what I am most interested in.
> Does anybody have a list? I don't want to go to a server with a bunch of redditors.


Server List

I'm going to Darkhaven which is where the redditors are going but because I want to play with the folks at Gamebreaker not with people from reddit.


----------



## Vowels

This is a more up-to-date server list from the looks of it

http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/4SyT2aGiZB/latest


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Hmmm, I read that character levels are scaled down depending on what area of the world they go to. Is this true? Supposedly this is to prevent KSing, but it sounds pretty stupid.


Unfortunately you've heard wrong.

1. Higher-level characters steamrolling lower-level content ruins the experience for lower-level characters.

2. Higher-level characters can contribute to lower-level content, and help inexperienced players without dominating the content. This has the side-effect of making lower-level zones seem more alive.

3. There is no kill stealing in GW2. It's a concept that doesn't exist for this game. All characters receive 100% of experience from killing a monster as long as they've done some % of damage to the monster. (I recall reading 10-20%)


----------



## pjBSOD

Thanks for the lists. Yeah, definitely going to Sorrow's Furnace.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Just went to GS and got my Collectors edition pre-purchased and entered all my beta information. My client download just finished a few moments ago. I'm so pumped I cant sit still. There is just way to many pages for me to go through, have we decided on a OCN beta server yet?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Just went to GS and got my Collectors edition pre-purchased and entered all my beta information. My client download just finished a few moments ago. I'm so pumped I cant sit still. There is just way to many pages for me to go through, have we decided on a OCN beta server yet?


Everyone is spread out across the servers.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Everyone is spread out across the servers.


kk thanks, I guess ill just try to find one with the lowest ping then lol


----------



## jadenx2

oh wow... looks like they're sold out of digital copies on the official site


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> oh wow... looks like they're sold out of digital copies on the official site


How can you be sold out of Digital content? :/


----------



## grishkathefool

More than likely, I will see where everyone is playing when I get home from work tomorrow and log in there, lol.

However, we should refine the poll as we near official launch, but that's much later down the road.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> How can you be sold out of Digital content? :/


I'm assuming by sold out, they're temporarily out of keys.


----------



## FLCLimax

they're limiting it to prevent more people flooding the servers. they're obviously not sold out of what basically amounts to data.


----------



## jadenx2

yeah... just shows how many people are going to be playing this weekend


----------



## FLCLimax

by the way, i have decided that i am going to be rolling on sorrow's furnace.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> by the way, i have decided that i am going to be rolling on sorrow's furnace.


I'm not sure if I am going there or Yak's Bend


----------



## mrsmiles

what time does the beta start at? was this mentioned somewhere?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> what time does the beta start at? was this mentioned somewhere?


12 PM PST, mentioned here:


----------



## ShaneS429

So I must admit that I tend to be a clicker in MMOs. I typically press 1-5 fine but I could never get the hang of using all the other keys instead of just clicking. I'm going to make a huge effort to not have to click any abilities when playing GW2.

I just spent about an hour figuring out and tinkering with my key bindings and I think I found what might work for me. Any thoughts?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Well, I've decided to go with Sorrow's Furnace for this BWE, and either Yak's Bend of Muguuma for the next BWE. If there is a third BWE then I'll hit all three.









A large problem I have with this game are the different classes.









All 8 look very fun to play, and now I'm going to have to try out each one in the BWE to figure out what I want to play as my main and alts.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I still can't believe I get to play tomorrow.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> So I must admit that I tend to be a clicker in MMOs.


Ugh clicker's.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm very excited, especially since the beta starts right when I wake up


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Well, I've decided to go with Sorrow's Furnace for this BWE, and either Yak's Bend of Muguuma for the next BWE. If there is a third BWE then I'll hit all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large problem I have with this game are the different classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 look very fun to play, and now I'm going to have to try out each one in the BWE to figure out what I want to play as my main and alts.


Im thinkin im gonna roll an engi for my first toon.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So I must admit that I tend to be a clicker in MMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh clicker's.
Click to expand...

Depends on the game. With Neverwinter Nights, the game could be paused, so clicking was just as good as everything else.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So I must admit that I tend to be a clicker in MMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh clicker's.
Click to expand...

I knew Gladiators and Rank 1s in WoW that clicked. If you prefer to click, and you do well, what's the big deal?


----------



## grishkathefool

You know, work is going to suck tomorrow. All day long. Get off at 3:30 Eastern. But nooooooo, then I have to pick up the kids, go home, clean kitchen, make dinner, yell at kids, bathe kids, then put kids down. Then I will get to play - roughly 9pm Eastern.



ARGH!!!!


----------



## ShaneS429

Just went to the store, loaded up on frozen pizzas, pop tarts, and 2 liters of mountain dew.

I'm set!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Just went to the store, loaded up on frozen pizzas, pop tarts, and 2 liters of mountain dew.
> I'm set!


lmao u did this 2? I went and got 4 12 packs of mtn dew for the weekend and stocked up on a couple of monster energy drinks. I got enough money to order pizza or chinese xD


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> lmao u did this 2? I went and got 4 12 packs of mtn dew for the weekend and stocked up on a couple of monster energy drinks. I got enough money to order pizza or chinese xD


So glad that I'm not the only one that has their health going down the drain for this weekend...I picked up a lot of Code Red and rootbeer...


----------



## grishkathefool

lol

Food.... amateurs... Only one thing needed this weekend

*Coffee*


----------



## Blackops_2

Got biochem final monday, organic II final wednesday, Medical ethics paper Wednesday, and physics final friday... I'll be playing starting at 12 tomorrow till maybe 3 or so then it'll be back to studying.


----------



## Tridacnid

Anybody getting a "connection to server was lost" message when trying to log in? I know it's not active, but it's not the "your account is ready, but there's no BWE" message I used to get.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Anybody getting a "connection to server was lost" message when trying to log in? I know it's not active, but it's not the "your account is ready, but there's no BWE" message I used to get.


Just checked, I still get the normal account not ready message.


----------



## KrynnTech

so will this start @ midnight? EST? PST? CST?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArenaNet*
> the festivities begin on Friday, April 27, at noon PDT (GMT -7)


It doesn't start till noon on Friday, PST, or in 13 hours, 15 minutes from this post time stamp.


----------



## a pet rock

Actually about 15 hours 7 minutes.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Actually about 15 hours 7 minutes.


There's a countdown timer on the GW2 homepage so I just leave that up and watch it as the hours count by...I might even go to sleep at a reasonable time tonight to make up for my all nighter tomorrow!! What is everyone planning on playing tomorrow? I'm thinking a Human Guardian or Thief, not sure yet though ^_^


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What is everyone planning on playing tomorrow? I'm thinking a Human Guardian or Thief, not sure yet though ^_^


Human Elementalist since I heard Sylvari won't be in the beta, at least this weekend.


----------



## a pet rock

Norn Guardian! I'm good at healbotting, so even though it's not in this game I want to play as much support as I can.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Norn Guardian! I'm good at healbotting, so even though it's not in this game I want to play as much support as I can.


You and me both, Guild Wars I always played either a monk or ele so I've always been more caster oriented. Beta I think I'm gonna be doing my experimenting that way when I get the game i can jump right in and start playing my favorite classes. If OCN does end up forming a guild I know for a fact i'll be a healer/ support of some sort.


----------



## TurboPanda

i would love an ocn guild i would join in a heartbeat


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> i would love an ocn guild i would join in a heartbeat


Sorry, this is OCN. "I would join in a clock cycle" is probably a better term


----------



## bogey1337

Artisans of the Burning Silicon... errr Sands. Hows that for a guild name? rofl!!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Hmm I feel like for ordering the collectors edition i should of got some kind of exclusive in game item...oh well, Im gonna love that statue on my desk.


----------



## StormXLR

I hope Guardians can dish out good dps and take hits, I always played paladin type of characters in pretty much any game.








Will join an OCN guild for sure, me and a friend of mine both loyal members of OCN


----------



## mrsmiles

hoping some of you guys get on OCN's mumble server once the beta starts.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Georgevonfrank

Decided I will be rolling on Sorrows furnace also, I am hoping I can get off of work at 3 instead of 5 so I would be only 3 hours behind everyone








I hope necro pets have good ai I want to have a build with only pets and I just run around with my army of the dead.


----------



## djriful

It's Friday...and I'm stuck at work. I bet there are going to be huge queue.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It's Friday...and I'm stuck at work. I bet there are going to be huge queue.


My biggest fear is that the server I want to play on may be at capacity by the time I get home and be forced to join another server.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Does Anet have the queue server system up for the beta? So if your server is full you can still play while you wait for a slot to open up.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Does Anet have the queue server system up for the beta? So if your server is full you can still play while you wait for a slot to open up.


As far as I know it should be. I was implemented in the last tests according to what some press were saying.


----------



## Rickles

Well, I see a lot of people also eyeing the Norn Guardian... I would say that is what I am going to roll, but I really don't know.... the scepter animations look lame and I don't want to be limited by range... Norn for sure, but any calss other than necro and mesmer looks great to me... maybe I will go with a warrior for that sick burst.. or a pistol dagger thief.. or a ranger.. I should probably just randomly pick..


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I see a lot of people also eyeing the Norn Guardian... I would say that is what I am going to roll, but I really don't know.... the scepter animations look lame and I don't want to be limited by range... Norn for sure, but any calss other than necro and mesmer looks great to me... maybe I will go with a warrior for that sick burst.. or a pistol dagger thief.. or a ranger.. I should probably just randomly pick..


The power of Grenth compels you, the power of Grenth compels you


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I see a lot of people also eyeing the Norn Guardian... I would say that is what I am going to roll, but I really don't know.... the scepter animations look lame and I don't want to be limited by range... Norn for sure, but any calss other than necro and mesmer looks great to me... maybe I will go with a warrior for that sick burst.. or a pistol dagger thief.. or a ranger.. I should probably just randomly pick..


Why not use this beta to try a couple different (or all of those) characters? That way you know for sure which character you will roll on the real launch day.









Under 3 hours to go till BWE!


----------



## Battou62

GW2 BETA


----------



## CallsignVega

A lot of the top old-school PvP guilds are going to Sea of Sorrows server, so that is where I am headed.


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I see a lot of people also eyeing the Norn Guardian... I would say that is what I am going to roll, but I really don't know.... the scepter animations look lame and I don't want to be limited by range... Norn for sure, but any calss other than necro and mesmer looks great to me... maybe I will go with a warrior for that sick burst.. or a pistol dagger thief.. or a ranger.. I should probably just randomly pick..
> 
> 
> 
> Why not use this beta to try a couple different (or all of those) characters? That way you know for sure which character you will roll on the real launch day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under 3 hours to go till BWE!
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I'll be doing.







I'll probably start off with Norn Ranger and move to Charr Engie...then who knows? Regardless, I feel it is going to be a pimping good time!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Less than 2 hours to go!!! AHHH


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Less than 2 hours to go!!! AHHH


Yes, but also, AAARRGHAAMAAARHGAAAALAARHGAA !


----------



## regles

I just can't choose what class to try. They all look so great.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> I just can't choose what class to try. They all look so great.


You can technically try them all. Just make one and head into structured pvp, all the skills will be unlocked.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yes, but also, AAARRGHAAMAAARHGAAAALAARHGAA !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-LbvFckptY


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> I just can't choose what class to try. They all look so great.


Spend some time on all of them









and ladies keep it together for another hour and 26 minutes


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A lot of the top old-school PvP guilds are going to Sea of Sorrows server, so that is where I am headed.


How do you know?

BTW only an hour left








went to sleep at 8 pm and woke up at 2 am , just so i got an hour before beta to get ready and stuff








We should go on mumble


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> How do you know?
> BTW only an hour left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to sleep at 8 pm and woke up at 2 am , just so i got an hour before beta to get ready and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should go on mumble


i know i'll be on mumble, just a bit less then an hour left


----------



## Bobotheklown

I am at work, but my friend just told me servers are up.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## CallsignVega

Been playing about an hour now. Servers been up. SLI/Surround performance is pretty bad though. Hopefully a fix is underway!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Been playing about an hour now. Servers been up. SLI/Surround performance is pretty bad though. Hopefully a fix is underway!


I heard that overclocking the cpu apparently reduces performance for the beta client. And it's definitely not optimized heh.

What's your fps like callsignvega?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I heard that overclocking the cpu apparently reduces performance for the beta client. And it's definitely not optimized heh.
> What's your fps like callsignvega?


Ya, it is acting really strange. My GPU's are basically sitting there at less then 30% usage. AT 3600x1920 with everything max I am getting 40-70 FPS but should be getting 120+ when they fix this CPU issue.

Not sure how overclocking the CPU would slow down performance, hmm.


----------



## jadenx2

the game's just not optimized well at the moment, Anet has already admitted it themselves.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it is acting really strange. My GPU's are basically sitting there at less then 30% usage. AT 3600x1920 with everything max I am getting 40-70 FPS but should be getting 120+ when they fix this CPU issue.
> Not sure how overclocking the CPU would slow down performance, hmm.


Ahh here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1248158/guild-wars-2-current-known-issues-beta


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CRosko42

Disable CF/SLI as it's not working right


----------



## mrsmiles

cant get into SF right now (for me at least)


----------



## gh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> cant get into SF right now (for me at least)


yea me too getting an unable to complete operation try again in a few minutes. Tried for last half hour.


----------



## PureBlackFire

fps is low, but gets better during combat lol. gonna try this with different clock speeds and see what happens.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm playing the game again!!! finally, it's been too long friend


----------



## regles

I can't get into Sorrow's Furnace. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> I can't get into Sorrow's Furnace. Anyone else having the same issue?


http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread-beta-server-poll-added/1960#post_17091316

http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread-beta-server-poll-added/1960#post_17091308

Those two, like 5 posts above you can't either.


----------



## djriful

omg... 1 more hour to go then I'm off work....


----------



## AtomicFrost

I finally got back from Costco, so I guess that I'll fire it up in a few minutes. Hopefully I can get into Sorrow's Furnace.


----------



## FLCLimax

running pretty decently here, but there are occasional dips. not that bad. i am playing a human thief named Zoyya. i figured theif was the worst, but it is pretty fun so far.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> running pretty decently here, but there are occasional dips. not that bad. i am playing a human thief named Zoyya. i figured theif was the worst, but it is pretty fun so far.


Dual pistols ftw!


----------



## PharaohFish

Are all characters bound to the first homeworld selected? Or can I make two different toons on two different homeworlds?

Edit: Anyone else think the voice acting sounds like that from Mortal Kombat (well, at least on the race I chose)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Supposedly I had already joined a server before this so I'm bound to that server pemanently Q_Q


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PharaohFish*
> 
> Are all characters bound to the first homeworld selected? Or can I make two different toons on two different homeworlds?


At this time the characters you make are bound to just that one world. In the final game you are bound to that one world for just WvW, but your character can be a guest on other servers that you have friends on. Just no WvW on that other server.









I also can't choose Sorrow's Furnace. Gives me an error, and tells me to try again later.


----------



## default2413

Is anyone else getting weird graphical errors? I can play the game fine. Login and character creation is fine. But once I get into an actual map, I get all these weird artifacts, so I can't see anything in front of me. I can't play the game like this. Does anyone have any ideas? I have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 graphics card.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *default2413*
> 
> Is anyone else getting weird graphical errors? I can play the game fine. Login and character creation is fine. But once I get into an actual map, I get all these weird artifacts, so I can't see anything in front of me. I can't play the game like this. Does anyone have any ideas? I have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 graphics card.
> 
> Images removed


I remember reading from the error list for this BWE that there seems to be some issues with ATI/AMD hardware. What drivers are you using?


----------



## default2413

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I remember reading from the error list for this BWE that there seems to be some issues with ATI/AMD hardware. What drivers are you using?


Catalyst Control Center Version 2011.1109.2212.39826. I just went to AMD's website to try and get the latest drivers, and it tells me something is incompatible, so now I'm trying to go through Sony (my laptop brand) and see if I can find driver updates there.

Edit: Driver version 8.672.1.3000. I found an update for that, so hopefully it works.


----------



## FLCLimax

don't force AA through CCC.


----------



## connectwise

Or maybe to try this for forced AA instead will get rid of artifacts?

http://mrhaandi.blogspot.ca/p/injectsmaa.html


----------



## default2413

It was the bad driver. Updated to version 8.723.8.2000 and it works now.
Sorry for panicking. I just really want to play the beta, and was freaking out a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Here, in Europe, servers are not working so right now no one is able to play.

There's a guy in GW2Guru Forums saying that with a [email protected], GTX680 and clean OS, he only gets 20fps in WvW...
ANet has still lots of work to do


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> Here, in Europe, servers are not working so right now no one is able to play.
> 
> There's a guy in GW2Guru Forums saying that with a [email protected], GTX680 and clean OS, he only gets 20fps in WvW...
> ANet has still lots of work to do


They do, but I'll bet someone with lower specs will get better fps. MMOs are strange beasts.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## StormXLR

Yeah I am getting around 17-25 fps in crowded areas and around 30-40 in home area.
BTW anyone knows how to enter pvp?
also is there any place where i can store my items, like a bank or personal storage


----------



## Lifeshield

Game is awesome. Playing from UK on a US server. Waiting for my Alliance mates to get in now so we can roll together. Performance isn't great at the moment though, even on lowest settings. Lol.

Good job it's a Beta.


----------



## grishkathefool

What does this mean?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> What does this mean?


Means the servers are down.

Also, avoid Darkhaven. We're extremely populated, but the two servers we're up again in WvWvW are devoid of life. We ran around and capped every single objective and the entire time we killed 4 reds, 1 green, and we had a group of 50+ rolling around...


----------



## thelamacmdr

If anyone is on Henge of Denravi server add me thelamacmdr.2673 ^_^


----------



## grishkathefool

I either joined Henge or Borliss, but I don't recall as I have been frustrated since trying to make a toon and play..... argh.

I checked, I am in Henge.... or will be, when I can.......


----------



## mrsmiles




----------



## thelamacmdr

I've been running into a LOT of lag while in game and it seems to be having a lot of issues loading and whatnot. I don't think the servers were prepared for this kind of load O_O


----------



## FLCLimax

rofl. way too many people in the beta. time to double the server count.


----------



## thelamacmdr

There are plenty of servers but everyone likes to flock to a few servers to drive up the population a whole bunch


----------



## djriful

I'm getting error for trying to register one of the homeworld.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2 Beta Weekend Event Screenshots*



Spoiler: Click me to view Guild Wars 2 Beta Weekend Event Screenshots



**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Bobotheklown

Beautiful.


----------



## bogey1337

Awesome! Hows your fps? Currently OC'd? or stock?


----------



## thelamacmdr

This makes me feel a little ashamed for being level 8 O_O


----------



## Maul

so... anyone know how to get a beta key? lol i know i'm terrible...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> so... anyone know how to get a beta key? lol i know i'm terrible...


My buddy went into gamestop last night and pre purchased there and they gave him one.


----------



## Maul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> My buddy went into gamestop last night and pre purchased there and they gave him one.


Is that a gamestop only thing?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Can't wait to log on tomorrow. Stupid work. Also, lets not forget theyre probably debugging the crap out of the system so performance may not be on par with release.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> Is that a gamestop only thing?


could have done it by a-net directly just so you understand to get into the beta you need to pay full price of the game.


----------



## PharaohFish

So either both in overflow or not...my friend and I cannot interact/see each other, or any of the same people around us (like two completely different instances). Are there multiple overflow's or something and we just are never in the same one? Tried for an hour re-logging in and everything


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Awesome! Hows your fps? Currently OC'd? or stock?


Not very high. Doesn't matter if I'm overclcked or not, it doesn't seem to make any difference for me, neither does changing in game settings (if it does it's minor). Not using any tool to measure it but it's not 30FPS consistent minimum that's for sure.

I tell you one thing though, this game is amazing. The gameplay is just downright fun, will be really good with a group, and the graphics, wow. For a beta this already looks awesome. One of the nicer looking MMO's I've played.

WoW is seriously going to have a run for it's money now I think. Mainly because there's no subscription and the way this game is put together is really well done in my opinion. It's so full of life and character.

I have a few nitpicks but then I remember that this isn't final yet. So I'll hold back until final release before I let fly, lol. Submitted lots of feedback and two bug reports so far.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maul*
> 
> Is that a gamestop only thing?


I'm not sure. But I just know that's how I'm going to play with his this weekend


----------



## velocd

Amazingly fun so far. Here's some eye-candy at 10240 x 6400 resolution:

(note GW2 has a high-resolution screenshot keybinding that will take screenshots at 4 times your normal resolution -- I play at 2560x1600)

http://i.minus.com/ibgfqaDN31kHjV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/icaHZvb99EYXM.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iWd7vj1N7UF98.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iHLSVGGfbwV0Y.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibsldJ06xpbxf.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibbGj9MFeiOk6D.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ieXwrzh2DiNUY.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iXjebr9bQyh2s.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibnoJFdOhgXv5R.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ieTDU5xpeDELL.jpg
http://i.minus.com/imQfisEmlwk7d.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iQjJljUeMLpAv.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iKpY9Tc0TVB9Q.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iR4d5MEFYwG3j.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iYJ7TeXe1dIne.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibgpwAr8zcghcK.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iN0FZslzFTQT1.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibqPeQbAs1urNL.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iscBo2gDHIron.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibqU1zOhSahiLV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iKp8m3FPsQF7s.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibkXuwDvUIYf2U.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ivlXkq2HVtnUD.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibpeNheTeBSJ7x.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibwvvE1eHkN1FI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iVaQtVRbJon4i.jpg


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Amazingly fun so far. Here's some eye-candy at 10240 x 6400 resolution:
> (note GW2 has a high-resolution screenshot keybinding that will take screenshots at 4 times your normal resolution -- I play at 2560x1600)
> http://i.minus.com/ibgfqaDN31kHjV.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/icaHZvb99EYXM.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iWd7vj1N7UF98.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iHLSVGGfbwV0Y.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibsldJ06xpbxf.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibbGj9MFeiOk6D.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ieXwrzh2DiNUY.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iXjebr9bQyh2s.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibnoJFdOhgXv5R.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ieTDU5xpeDELL.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/imQfisEmlwk7d.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iQjJljUeMLpAv.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iKpY9Tc0TVB9Q.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iR4d5MEFYwG3j.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iYJ7TeXe1dIne.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibgpwAr8zcghcK.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iN0FZslzFTQT1.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibqPeQbAs1urNL.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iscBo2gDHIron.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibqU1zOhSahiLV.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iKp8m3FPsQF7s.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibkXuwDvUIYf2U.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ivlXkq2HVtnUD.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibpeNheTeBSJ7x.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ibwvvE1eHkN1FI.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/iVaQtVRbJon4i.jpg


That looks like an unusual field of view O_O


----------



## CallsignVega

There is something really wrong with the client. It keeps changing the GW2.exe priority to low even when I have priority save on to normal with the program Prio. With the program running low it screws with my USB and everything, I get stuttering sound and my controls stop responding sometimes. Not sure why on Earth they would program this client to set force low priority. My CPU is doing virtually nothing while playing and I think that may have something to do with the extremely low FPS and low GPU utilization.


----------



## Lifeshield

You are not the only person to bring this up. I was speaking to someone earlier on Tarnished Coast about the same issue.


----------



## CallsignVega

I know I am not the only person, I expect that it is happening to _everyone_ as we all have the same client.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I know I am not the only person, I expect that it is happening to _everyone_ as we all have the same client.


It looks like you're clocked pretty high and running SLI at what I would assumed are overclocked settings, are these still the same way?


----------



## Blackops_2

My first thoughts.

Running it on medium and for medium it still looks very good. Hoping the final release will run on my laptop at medium. I'm a level 9 norn guardian currently used a staff, great sword, malice, sword, and a trident underwater. My favorite weapon is the staff, as i can hold enemies, attack them, and then purge conditions from fellow teammates. The staff is really fun. Game really likes you to switch between weapons. FPS drop occurs pretty heavily if the area is populated. I haven't been able to switch servers yet i get a connection error every time.

Overall loving it. Its fun as hell the world is beautiful and massive.


----------



## bogey1337

They need to fix those performance issues pronto since not everyone understand the meaning of beta.







I think the servers are still getting hammered right now.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> They need to fix those performance issues pronto since not everyone understand the meaning of beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the servers are still getting hammered right now.


I'm pretty sure they will continue to be like this for quite a while..maybe when everyone goes to sleep then i can play in peace


----------



## mrsmiles

obviously expect to have an easier time getting once it gets later, already 9pm here, like alot of people im getting some issues but overall its still managable.

i ended up rolling a human ele, but i fear i wont be able to make use of all four elements available to me, next up is a char thief and a norn guardian


----------



## FLCLimax

lol, i'm gonna rest up a bit. but damn, i ended up going back to the warrior. might fraps myself taking on some ettins when i play again.


----------



## CallsignVega

Man, is it just me or do Necro's have like no range? Seems most of their stuff is melee range abilities + cloth = get slaughtered in WvWvW.


----------



## malikq86

anyone else getting horrrriiibbllleee fps..regardless of gfx settings....like 20fps.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man, is it just me or do Necro's have like no range? Seems most of their stuff is melee range abilities + cloth = get slaughtered in WvWvW.


only staff has long range, but staff skills are like marks and such. although traits can extend attack range on certain weapons.


----------



## CallsignVega

I can get into the PvP mini-games but not WvWvW. How do you get into WvWvW?


----------



## pjBSOD

Alright, well, I started at 3PM and stopped just now, so I played for at least 8 hours, and those 8 hours gave me a good feel for the beta so far. There are still tons of things I don't know about, but here's just my summary so far.

*Combat*:

Combat is pretty awesome, it's not your traditional MMO combat system at all, really. There's still "click this, press this", but it's a really fluid and beautiful system considering you can dodge a majority of every race's attacks / spells aside from the ones that are your typical click and shoot, but those can be LoS'd (line of sighted, aka, run behind an object and it'll hit that object).

*Questing*:

I played for at least 8 hours, and during those 8 hours, I can safely say without hopefully being wrong, in this game that there are no quests, just the main story line, and then events all around the world, which can be repeated. I really like this considering quests are so boring, and they are literally in every MMO and it just gets so old after awhile.

*Events*:

Events are crazy fun, especially if you're fighting an event boss or whatever they're called, where it takes a few minutes and a couple dozen people to bring down this event boss. People are constantly dying everywhere and you need to focus on bringing the dead back up rather than just tunneling the boss down, because that's not the way it works.

You pretty much find events by finding scouts along the world that will point out event locations, or just by exploring.

*Story*:

I was on Skype with a friend the entire 8 hours, so I literally have no idea what my story is even about, or what I did. Therefore, I cannot comment on it, all I know is it was awesome. I was Human.

*Graphics / General Performance*:

This is where it got interesting, as I hope the actual release, or even the next beta weekend isn't like this. So far I've read that even people with great systems (like mine and just about everyone here at OCN) is having poor / bad performance. I had to lower shadows and some other misc. settings for the game to even be at a somewhat desirable framerate, and even then, it was still pretty poor, especially in event situations. I also had to disable crossfire, another reason I'm buying a 7950 next week, multi-gpu setups are entirely useless 99% of the time, especially with betas and new releases.

Network wise, it was pretty poor too. However, that's unfortunately sort of expected with a beta this large and with a lot of servers being full / high popularity. I do give kudos though, I think the server only mass-disconnected _once_.

*PvP*:

I did one battleground or whatever you call it in this game, and it was very chaotic, but of course it was fun chaotic, I just had no idea what was going on. I'll have to further comment on this later.

Overall, I am very satisfied, and I hope the next beta weekend is smooth regarding framerate.


----------



## bogey1337

Technical issues aside, what do you guys think about the game now? Is it the real deal?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Technical issues aside, what do you guys think about the game now? Is it the real deal?


It's really too early to tell for me. All I can say is, those 8 hours alone were worth my $60.


----------



## bogey1337

Fair enough.. Thats good to hear though.







It seems the others are still in game. Hopefully i could play on the next beta weekend after this one. (wasnt able to buy before it got sold out)


----------



## pjBSOD

I hope the beta weekends from this point on are actually every weekend. I guess it will all depend on how much stuff they want to get fixed.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Im playin a human engi right now, its mad fun. I love just standing back and using my flamethrower and explosive shots.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I'm going to try a Necromancer soon. I've been playing Elementalist all day. Not really interested in melee races at the moment.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I hope the beta weekends from this point on are actually every weekend. I guess it will all depend on how much stuff they want to get fixed.


I highly doubt they will be every weekend they said they would have a couple BWE.


----------



## FLCLimax

we are DESTROYING Henge of Denravi and Tarnished Coast in WvW.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> It's really too early to tell for me. All I can say is, those 8 hours alone were worth my $60.


I've been playing for about 8 hours as well and counting and I totally agree with everyone one of your statements above. However, I myself found the story to be pretty amazing since I did indeed follow it along for both the humans and the norn


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> obviously expect to have an easier time getting once it gets later, already 9pm here, like alot of people im getting some issues but overall its still managable.
> i ended up rolling a human ele, but i fear i wont be able to make use of all four elements available to me, next up is a char thief and a norn guardian


Norn guardian is fun







hell guardian in general is just awesome. Imagine a protector, warrior, and ritualist combined and bam you have a guardian IMO. Also i can change into a wolf







still can't wait to try asura though.

I agree with videos of the closed beta that rangers seem overpowered.

Suddenly i'm having connection issues that it says is caused by a routing problem but i had no problems before. Guess i'm going to test it out on my 7690m and see how it runs.


----------



## djriful

Anyone got kicked out?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Whelp, ANet just took down teh GW2 Servers...I think they realize that it was sucking so they took action to fix it? If so i give major props to them for this.


----------



## FLCLimax

i just want to see more higher level stuff. like lvl 65+


----------



## FLCLimax

new build up soon btw.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Whelp, ANet just took down teh GW2 Servers...I think they realize that it was sucking so they took action to fix it? If so i give major props to them for this.


they typically introduce new builds with little fixes here and there during beta.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just got done studying :'( want to play again so bad. Guess i'm going to go back over biochem.


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah. They said servers will only be down for half an hour. Get ready.


----------



## bogey1337

Nice!! Ive never been to a beta that does that. O.O Hopefully it would shut up some of the whiny kids.


----------



## Blackops_2

Did anyone ever switch servers without a problem? My friend and i couldn't do it. We got connection errors every time.


----------



## StormXLR

ohh okay so they took em down, i though tit was my internet







Anyways what levels are you guys im lvl 8 Human guardian, i really suck at fast, so only got that far in this 8 hours:thumb:


----------



## Sakumo

@Blackops_2 So did my brother and I. I think they just didn't add the feature yet.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> we are DESTROYING Henge of Denravi and Tarnished Coast in WvW.


I am really pissed I couldn't get on Sorrow's Furnace. It was full when I finally was able to connect.







So, I am in Henge and know that you are kicking our butts...

On a side point, I look forward to SLI compatibility. Sucks to only be using one GPU.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> @Blackops_2 So did my brother and I. I think they just didn't add the feature yet.


according to their beta forum they have enabled free server transfers now.


----------



## djriful




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> we are DESTROYING Henge of Denravi and Tarnished Coast in WvW.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pissed I couldn't get on Sorrow's Furnace. It was full when I finally was able to connect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am in Henge and know that you are kicking our butts...
> 
> On a side point, I look forward to SLI compatibility. Sucks to only be using one GPU.
Click to expand...

LMAO. sorry. btw, warrior is best, mesmer is overpowered.


----------



## CallsignVega

Just a few thoughts after a few hours in-game:

I like the art style but even on maximum the graphics aren't as detailed and don't "pop" like I thought they would. They are decent but nothing great.

5 GHz 3960X and 4 GTX 680's nearly idling while playing the game (with very low FPS) = ya ok. Low GW2.exe priority keeps killing my USB DAC sound and Logitech G-13.

Are all the maps and cities going to be linked in retail? Makes the game feel small when you can just fast travel everywhere and exploration is basically nill. I miss the old days of having to travel and explore things.

PvP feels very "arcade-ish". Seems like whoever spams their abilities the quickest in a key-smash fest wins. Seems like very little strategy to anything.

Particle effects are way over done and we need a way to turn them down. Fight with more than a few people turns into a particle effect demonstration and it's hard to tell what is going on.

This is all I see on my screen when PvPing:


----------



## gliggo

Cant connect aswell









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gliggo

Cant connect aswell









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just a few thoughts after a few hours in-game:
> I like the art style but even on maximum the graphics aren't as detailed and don't "pop" like I thought they would. They are decent but nothing great.
> 5 GHz 3960X and 4 GTX 680's nearly idling while playing the game (with very low FPS) = ya ok. Low GW2.exe priority keeps killing my USB DAC sound and Logitech G-13.
> Are all the maps and cities going to be linked in retail? Makes the game feel small when you can just fast travel everywhere and exploration is basically nill. I miss the old days of having to travel and explore things.
> PvP feels very "arcade-ish". Seems like whoever spams their abilities the quickest in a key-smash fest wins. Seems like very little strategy to anything.
> Particle effects are way over done and we need a way to turn them down. Fight with more than a few people turns into a particle effect demonstration and it's hard to tell what is going on.
> This is all I see on my screen when PvPing:


IIRC the game is to feature DX11, which the beta says in the graphical setting that it's dx9. Was also under the assumption that they aren't done polishing everything either?

I agree on the firework reference. You can always walk those distances if you don't want to fast travel i guess.


----------



## pjBSOD

Only thing I am upset about was I couldn't get onto Sorrow's Furnace was because I took too long designing my character









Anyways, what seems to be the strongest race right now? I've heard Mesmer and Ranger. When the servers come back up I want to try another race, Elementalist is a blast, but I don't only wanna play that, just in case I like something else.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Cant connect aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Servers are down for maintenance. Should be back up in 20ish minutes.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Only thing I am upset about was I couldn't get onto Sorrow's Furnace was because I took too long designing my character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what seems to be the strongest race right now? I've heard Mesmer and Ranger. When the servers come back up I want to try another race, Elementalist is a blast, but I don't only wanna play that, just in case I like something else.


I was thinking the same but there will come more beta events, though i seriously love the guardian so it might be hard deviating from it. I think Ranger is overpowered for sure. I haven't seen that many mesmers.

Of the cities i thought divinities reach and Lions arch were incredible. Black Citadel was good too. The Norn main city feels like a big hunting camp not that i have anything against it. I want to see the asura.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Only thing I am upset about was I couldn't get onto Sorrow's Furnace was because I took too long designing my character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what seems to be the strongest race right now? I've heard Mesmer and Ranger. When the servers come back up I want to try another race, Elementalist is a blast, but I don't only wanna play that, just in case I like something else.


for pure damge, ranger. mesmer, ele and warrior are great too. thief is better than i thought, but i ended up going back to warrior. i miss obliterate though...anet claims it was overpowered


----------



## Tyreal

who's havin a blast, i know i am







was...







will... when servers are up again


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just a few thoughts after a few hours in-game:
> 
> I like the art style but even on maximum the graphics aren't as detailed and don't "pop" like I thought they would. They are decent but nothing great.
> 
> 5 GHz 3960X and 4 GTX 680's nearly idling while playing the game (with very low FPS) = ya ok. Low GW2.exe priority keeps killing my USB DAC sound and Logitech G-13.
> 
> Are all the maps and cities going to be linked in retail? Makes the game feel small when you can just fast travel everywhere and exploration is basically nill. I miss the old days of having to travel and explore things.
> 
> PvP feels very "arcade-ish". Seems like whoever spams their abilities the quickest in a key-smash fest wins. Seems like very little strategy to anything.
> 
> Particle effects are way over done and we need a way to turn them down. Fight with more than a few people turns into a particle effect demonstration and it's hard to tell what is going on.
> 
> This is all I see on my screen when PvPing:
> 
> /snip


I would expect the graphic level to be higher after Beta period and optimization, same with the problem of priority. I personally didn't notice any priority issues myself and will look at usage later tonight.

*5 GHz 3960X and 4 GTX 680's* I would expect that level of hardware to idle under any circumstance geeze.

In GW1 you could map travel from any city to any other city provided you had been to them at least once. If you wanted to explore, you did so.

I haven't tried the PvP yet. GW1 PvP was definitely based on Team Strategy, but once you had your Strat, it was chain time in game.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> for pure damge, ranger. mesmer, ele and warrior are great too. thief is better than i thought, but i ended up going back to warrior. i miss obliterate though...anet claims it was overpowered


Thanks, I'll try Ranger and Mesmer. I'll try Mesmer first as I hate having to deal with pets, and Mesmer looks really cool. Kinda strange that Mesmer is pure damage, I thought it was all support.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Particle effects are way over done and we need a way to turn them down. Fight with more than a few people turns into a particle effect demonstration and it's hard to tell what is going on.
> This is all I see on my screen when PvPing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And here I thought it was just me. It's not even that combat effects themselves are overdone. To some extent, the attacks aren't even that visual. There's just an over abundance of flashes and firework-style blood splatter that's basically generic attached to all non-magic attacks.


----------



## Blackops_2

They're back up.. or i'm at character log in screen now


----------



## TurboPanda

im loving my level 7 norn female guardian taken her into 5v5 and wvw just keep jumping back and forth try to counteract the lag. Sadly my game when it gets nasty with a bunch of stuff on it runs around 17 fps funny though when i turn up the graphics it gets better sometimes. Also watched my performance monitor while playing and it was only showing it using one of 4 cores hmm. But still even playing around 30-40ish as long as its not super crazy im totally loving this game. I got into a WvW match probably 40v40 i was playing around 11 fps and giggling like a kid at christmas. Yes work needs to be done on this game but as far as im concerned let them take their time.


----------



## FLCLimax

biggest issue imo as always is the fire.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Cant connect aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Just maintenance. Be patient.

An interesting issue I experienced when I first got on was an inability to connect. For whatever reason, either Internet 2 or my school's firewall (Missouri University of Science & Technology) deems the client as peer2peer and I have to request p2p access to get on. I'm going to try to send an email or something to one of the devs/support people and bring this to their awareness. Because if university students are forced to do this everytime they play, I feel like GW2 will lose a pretty large chunk of it's support base.


----------



## StormXLR

I am playing Guardian and they dont feel strong at all, quite underpowered actually, at least Human Guardians, the DPS is not high enough, while damage absorption and healing is not superb. Engineers can heal themselves better then us with their healing turrets, and rangers dish out so mush damage so fast, plus their snares and stuns.


----------



## gliggo

Hopefully because a little bit.of.me.died when it stopped.

Gotta love 30-60 fps on 7970 at 1300 core.. Still doesn't lag though. They will fix it soon hopefully

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grishkathefool

In GW1 Mesmer's primary responsibility was Interrupts, then Punishment. Support wasn't really in their repertoire.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> I am playing Guardian and they dont feel strong at all, quite underpowered actually, at least Human Guardians, the DPS is not high enough, while damage absorption and healing is not superb. Engineers can heal themselves better then us with their healing turrets, and rangers dish out so mush damage so fast, plus their snares and stuns.


I thought i was dealing a good amount of dmg, maybe i haven't noticed the other professions. Switching between the staff for AoE and the great sword for more precise damage works well for me. If i encounter a ranger i use the malice and shield because of the two protection functions that allow me to block arrows.


----------



## FLCLimax

played guardian at pax last year, have no desire to play it again.


----------



## theloneplant

Can't connect as well, I guess the servers just exploded from the awesomeness of GW2.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theloneplant*
> 
> Can't connect as well, I guess the servers just exploded from the awesomeness of GW2.


lol !!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theloneplant*
> 
> Can't connect as well, I guess the servers just exploded from the awesomeness of GW2.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Projector

Sounds like a bad beta launch.
Lots of lag, ques and terrible performance on amd gpu's.
Tho I guess this is what betas are for


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Sounds like a bad beta launch.
> Lots of lag, ques and terrible performance on amd gpu's.
> Tho I guess this is what betas are for


That's exactly what betas are for..and on another not ethe servers are back up so I am back in the game!!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Sounds like a bad beta launch.
> Lots of lag, ques and terrible performance on amd gpu's.
> Tho I guess this is what betas are for


I'm not defending the game just to defend it because I'm a fanboy, because this weekend beta launch still was a little messy, but this is the most active and popular beta I have ever seen, so it has got to be a little laggy for a reason. The sheer amount of people on my server was ridiculous, and I wasn't even on a full server. I played a few minutes after the beta went up, and by then 3 servers were already full.


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I thought i was dealing a good amount of dmg, maybe i haven't noticed the other professions. Switching between the staff for AoE and the great sword for more precise damage works well for me. If i encounter a ranger i use the malice and shield because of the two protection functions that allow me to block arrows.


I did not use a Staff, because thats just weird, for a plate melee warrior to use a staff. I was using 2h-Hammer and Mace & Board.
2HMace is pretty good,but i should try a great sword maybe it works better.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

After doing some quick tests with the newest Nvidia drivers sli does nothing, just turn it off and save power...
with sli on

gpu1: 30%
gpu2:30%

sli off

gpu1: 60%

its the exact same performance.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, ArenaNet has mentioned that sli/crossfire is _not working_, and they recommend disabling it.


----------



## StormXLR

Servers are up guys


----------



## grishkathefool

I transferred to Sorrow's Furnace, yay.

*Here's a screenie of my Usage on my sig rig..*


A couple Screens




I was averaging 40 to 45FPS, hitting 60 in some spots and as low as 30 in others. SLI was Enabled in these.


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, I don't know if there just aren't many people on right now, but I am not lagging at ALL! Sooooooooo smooth now (network wise).


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Im in chatroom3 on mumble if anyone wants to come talk about the game...names kerismah


----------



## pjBSOD

Tried transferring to my friends server, it prompted me it will log me out and I won't be able to access something for 1-2 minutes. I logged in ~5 minutes later, and I am still on my original server.


----------



## grishkathefool

I am uploading a couple vids of swimming at Lion's Arch. Man, my nostalgia meter peaked there.

Oh, I feel like a dumb a$$ but I couldn't figure out how to get in WvWvW..... I didn't see it on the Hero Menu. What did I do wrong?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> 
> I am uploading a couple vids of swimming at Lion's Arch. Man, my nostalgia meter peaked there.
> Oh, I feel like a dumb a$$ but I couldn't figure out how to get in WvWvW..... I didn't see it on the Hero Menu. What did I do wrong?


Ya, not sure how to get into WvWvW and I ask and no one explains. It must be some big secret? I get to the area where it tells you how to PvP and have the PvP merchants. All portals just take me back to the regular world. Not sure how to actually get to the WvWvW area though. I can get to the mini-game PvP area fine.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> 
> I am uploading a couple vids of swimming at Lion's Arch. Man, my nostalgia meter peaked there.
> Oh, I feel like a dumb a$$ but I couldn't figure out how to get in WvWvW..... I didn't see it on the Hero Menu. What did I do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, not sure how to get into WvWvW and I ask and no one explains. It must be some big secret? I get to the area where it tells you how to PvP and have the PvP merchants. All portals just take me back to the regular world. Not sure how to actually get to the WvWvW area though. I can get to the mini-game PvP area fine.
Click to expand...

there's a portal next to the pvp browser guy, that's the WvW portal.


----------



## CallsignVega

Calling it now: WvWvW victory will be decided not by skill, but by who can bring the most players to zerg the battle. There is no way around this.


----------



## malikq86

^ The idea you need to zerg to win in WvWvW...is kinda disheartening... (haven't tried it yet)

I miss skill-based 8v8 Guild vs. Guild battles....









or even tournament ladder style Hall of Heroes (the original version)

FYI - im actually liking GW2 a lot..im glad I pre-ordered...but I will admit, im not like "ZOMG BEST GAME EVER"...but yeah..i do think it's probably the best MMO to come out in year...if ever....it's just nothing crazy new imho. Perhaps im getting old..or just slightly tired of video games..idk...lol. I feel like ive seen and experienced it all in some form before. Someone needs to think up a new game genre.

In the end...I still think GW1 was the best game ever...especially since I am a pvper at heart (though yes, it wasn't a true MMO).


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR*
> 
> I did not use a Staff, because thats just weird, for a plate melee warrior to use a staff. I was using 2h-Hammer and Mace & Board.
> 2HMace is pretty good,but i should try a great sword maybe it works better.


Honestly i like the idea of a heavily armored caster seems weird but to me my character looks awesome with the staff. The skills are pretty good for control as well, because you can put a wall to trap the enemy, then hit them with a signet, then spam 1&2. Also there is a skill that purges all of your allies conditions which is very beneficial. I just like the support role i guess.

Bout see how it runs on the 7690m @ 1366x768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ The idea you need to zerg to win in WvWvW...is kinda disheartening... (haven't tried it yet)
> I miss skill-based 8v8 Guild vs. Guild battles....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even tournament ladder style Hall of Heroes (the original version)
> FYI - im actually liking GW2 a lot..im glad I pre-ordered...but I will admit, im not like "ZOMG BEST GAME EVER"...but yeah..i do think it's probably the best MMO to come out in year...if ever....it's just nothing crazy new imho. Perhaps im getting old..or just slightly tired of video games..idk...lol. I feel like ive seen and experienced it all in some form before. Someone needs to think up a new game genre.


Completely understandable man. GW2 isn't the greatest game ever, it's something extremely new (to me) and different, which provides a solid form of entertainment that i haven't had since i played GW. Granted this will be my second MMO purchase ever lol.


----------



## pjBSOD

How do you even queue for WvWvW?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Just hit lvl 11 on my Engi.
So far I love the game. I was in the swamp area with a group of people closing portals, when we finished it the whole screen started to shake and some undead skeleton behemoth came out of the ground from a dark fissure. This thing was so big at 1080p I couldnt fit the whole thing on my screen. It was the most intense battle ive ever fought in a mmo ever.


----------



## thelamacmdr

14 hours on the game and i think i'm gonna take my break...but man the experiences I had are enough to fill a book!


----------



## theloneplant

WvWvW is really easy to get into once you figure it out. Press H for your hero menu, go to the PvP tab and join the mists (bottom option). Once you're at the mists you can do a series of tutorial events that lead you into WvW and PvP, do that or skip it, then run up a staircase in the back of the small map which has a small gap to jump across, then talk to the person at the top. Once you do that you should be in another PvP looking area, turn to the left and head that way. There will be a blue tinted asuran portal that takes you right into WvW.

Also, GW2's WvW isn't meant to be balanced on a player level, it's meant to put entire worlds against each other. In other words, it is literally about having giant battles with hundreds of people at a time, trying to get the most people at once and just being part of the swarm.

Structured PvP is competitive, WvW is just for fun.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I found it, thanks. I'll do some WvWvW tomorrow, I went into the green portal once I entered the Eternal Battlegrounds, and then once I got through, I d/c'd. Must have been telling me to go to bed


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm interesting. I don't know if it's because they patched something or I am playing in the middle of the night, but SLI Surround is working really well all of a sudden. Really smooth and the FPS numbers are like double I had before.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm interesting. I don't know if it's because they patched something or I am playing in the middle of the night, but SLI Surround is working really well all of a sudden. Really smooth and the FPS numbers are like double I had before.


Thats great to hear. Must be tha patch?







got any footage?







Havent seen any decent beta footage thus far.


----------



## decyx

*2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*





Max settings. Avg FPS 25.


----------



## Ollii

Hope you guys are enjoying the beta as much as I do! One thing that actually worries me: avg fps varies from 25-50, but I barrely hit 60fps at max settings...is this just because it's a beta or because the game requires more than a gtx580 to run smoothly at max or is my card just being troublesome







lol


----------



## Lifeshield

The game isn't optimised yet. The developers have made this quite clear on the beta forums.

Low FPS at this stage is normal.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The game isn't optimised yet. The developers have made this quite clear on the beta forums.
> 
> Low FPS at this stage is normal.


alright, then no needs for worries







thanks for the quick reply. i quite expected it to still be unoptimized...it's a beta, but I couldn't keep myself from asking


----------



## ShaneS429

One last day of work before I can stay up for 20+ hours and play.

Also, I normally play the elementalist or mage types in mmos, and I just cannot get the hang of it in GW2 from a pvp perspective. I'm sure I need practice and whatnot. Thinking I'm going to roll a mesmer today.


----------



## Nebel

Hmm, a lot of people seem quite enthusiastic about this game. It might be worth pre-purchasing then. Too bad I'm not in the beta and can't see it for myself :/
But I wonder, how does it compare to the other big/coming MMORPGS? I'm sick of WoW and SWToR is the same. Tera is crap (it feels like a console action game with MMO elements). So the only multiplayer games left for me are Diablo 3, Guild Wars 2 and The Secret World. Already preordered Diablo 3, thinking about Guild Wars 2. Should I get it?


----------



## Outcasst

How are people getting smooth frames on these youtube videos? Mine is all on low and does not look that smooth.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> How are people getting smooth frames on these youtube videos? Mine is all on low and does not look that smooth.


Disable SLI and turn off shadows? You have a better rig than me and my game was plenty smooth, so I can only assume there is something random and silly causing your bad frames. Plenty of optimization to do before launch.

On that note, played 12 hours yesterday and had a blast. So much exploration and random events and pvp and surprise teamwork. My hype has been completely justified, I'm sad I only get to play this weekend.


----------



## Rickles

i had to take of my 2500ks overclock, got a BSoD with it on, and 0 with it off. That said, I have a 7970 and with everything maxed I seem to top out at 90 in world (2000 in cutscene once lol). I am usually around 40-60 though, except cities are closer to 30-45.


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm approaching 60 in some areas. actually, only the tutorial was getting low fps for me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm interesting. I don't know if it's because they patched something or I am playing in the middle of the night, but SLI Surround is working really well all of a sudden. Really smooth and the FPS numbers are like double I had before.


Played on the laptop last night and had really good results as well.


----------



## grishkathefool

*I had some fun last night High Diving at Lion's Arch Water Park!*






*Then I found the old Pedestal Monument that the human Ancestors would dance and gather around:*






For fun, I went out towards the Sea. It got pretty scary though, so I mapped back to shore. I wish I had recorded that part.


----------



## FLCLimax

game is quite fun and stuff but here's some problems(not necessarily the game's fault):

people are use to not socializing, so few people are socializing right now.

people are use to extremely fast leveling and being led around by the game, so people are camping the same events and the hidden stuff is not being looked into much


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> game is quite fun and stuff but here's some problems(not necessarily the game's fault):
> people are use to not socializing, so few people are socializing right now.
> people are use to extremely fast leveling and being led around by the game, so people are camping the same events and the hidden stuff is not being looked into much


Agreed. Though where I am outside of holbrak people have been doing well together. Though I always thought GW community was good about working together.


----------



## CallsignVega

Now that my FPS numbers are better and the game is running smoother I can appreciate it more. Starting to really get into it. Divinity's Reach is truly awesome and put's the other cities to shame IMO. I might roll human on release just due to the city.

I am getting super smoother 96 FPS using my adaptive VSync on my 4-way SLI GTX 680 setup in Surround in PvP mini-games. GPU's are still only being used 30-40% but as long as it's smooth I don't care.

I really like the Ranger class but I fear far too many people will play it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> game is quite fun and stuff but here's some problems(not necessarily the game's fault):
> 
> people are use to not socializing, so few people are socializing right now.
> 
> people are use to extremely fast leveling and being led around by the game, so people are camping the same events and the hidden stuff is not being looked into much


You know, I noticed that too. I tried to invite a few people to Party up and no one accepted. That reminded me of all my other experiences in Persistent games. I was upset by that and hope that Anet does something to make Partying worthwhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Now that my FPS numbers are better and the game is running smoother I can appreciate it more. Starting to really get into it. Divinity's Reach is truly awesome and put's the other cities to shame IMO. I might roll human on release just due to the city.
> 
> I am getting super smoother 96 FPS using my adaptive VSync on my 4-way SLI GTX 680 setup in Surround in PvP mini-games. GPU's are still only being used 30-40% but as long as it's smooth I don't care.
> 
> I really like the Ranger class but I fear far too many people will play it.


Awesome. Regarding the Ranger class: I don't know how much experience you have with GW in general. Anet is usually good about recognizing OP situations and finding reasonable nerfs for them.

I have been enjoying the Human Guardian a little. She's only level 6 so far, but it's a neat change of pace from the standard trinity.

I rolled an Ugly Male Norn Necromancer, but haven't played him yet. I don't like the Norn starting area much. Particularly last night on my server there were WAY too many people and WAY too much lag. I think at launch I will probably roll and Asuran or Human Necromancer as my first toon.


----------



## grishkathefool

Regarding WvWvW:

From the wiki:
Quote:


> How to get into WvW
> 
> Took me forever to find how, but here it is:
> 1. Press H and go to the last option and click on "Be in the Mists".
> 2. There's a tutorial. May be able to skip it, I completed it, it's easy.
> 3. This brings you to a PvP preparation area. The portal at the west, near the part you warp in around, brings you to WvW.


Where upon you want to use the portal to go to either the Blue, Red, or Green Borderlands or the Eternal Battlegrounds. (??)


----------



## thelamacmdr

This is terrible!! I can't logon







. 24 hours of GW 2..anyone else that's as insane as I am...


----------



## malikq86

just got kicked...can't reconnect.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> game is quite fun and stuff but here's some problems(not necessarily the game's fault):
> people are use to not socializing, so few people are socializing right now.
> people are use to extremely fast leveling and being led around by the game, so people are camping the same events and the hidden stuff is not being looked into much


That's something that I noticed too. I think that it has to do with how all of the different events work. You don't need to be in a group to participate. This has resulted in an interesting social feel. You are working as a group with a lot of people, but you really aren't in a personal group with them.

However, I do think that once the game is officially launched, and people start joining guilds that more people will start grouping up with other guild members. I don't think that we will ever see random people grouping up with each other in the numbers that they have in other MMO's.

Only time will tell if this is a good thing or a bad thing. Personally I think that it will be ok due to how open the guild system is, and that you can be a member of different guilds.

EDIT: If you got kicked it either means that there is a new patch going live, or something broke.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can't log on either. Forums won't let me either.


----------



## FLCLimax

my god. the ranger build i am rolling with is on a ****ing roll....

way to mobile, far too much pet vitality. if anyone got whooped by a charr ranger named automail, i'm sorry.


----------



## Zen00

The logon servers are down, you can't connect to the game or forums, so yeah. Just wait for them to fix it.

IN BEFORE PEOPLE WHINE ABOUT CRUMMY SERVICE AS IF THIS WAS THE FULL RETAIL GAME!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

New build incoming?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> That's something that I noticed too. I think that it has to do with how all of the different events work. You don't need to be in a group to participate. This has resulted in an interesting social feel. You are working as a group with a lot of people, but you really aren't in a personal group with them.
> However, I do think that once the game is officially launched, and people start joining guilds that more people will start grouping up with other guild members. I don't think that we will ever see random people grouping up with each other in the numbers that they have in other MMO's.
> Only time will tell if this is a good thing or a bad thing. Personally I think that it will be ok due to how open the guild system is, and that you can be a member of different guilds.
> EDIT: If you got kicked it either means that there is a new patch going live, or something broke.


I find it quite funny when people try to randomly have me join a party. The only use for parties in this game is for event dungeons such as the catacombs.


----------



## djriful

That's just super great... I've just finished on creating my second character... server downed.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That's just super great... I've just finished on creating my second character... server downed.


Well at least it will be a breeze next time through because you know what you want.


----------



## TurboPanda

hope the new build runs a lil better still having fun with 25-30 fps in non laggy areas and wvw i just cannot get enough. Consider it $60 well spent and looking forward to the updates now and future up until release. Being a current gw1 player " tubopana" knowing how anet can and will quickly nerf anything in the game...miss my escape r/a... at any given time. I know they wont hesitate to make changes based on whats happening in beta. Im more than willing to sit back and watch this game come together even if it is piece by piece. Sorry just wanted to say something positive about the game. Have over 63 months in gw1 and plan on having many more on gw2







GJ anet keep up the good work


----------



## mrsmiles

from my experience random grouping has always been a problem for most if not all mmo's, it always been about being in guilds and grouping with the members, much like in real life you wont be friends with every person you meet.


----------



## Lifeshield

I've made some decent friends from random groups so I wouldn't rule them out totally.


----------



## Bastyn99

Anyone know the max level in this Beta ? Me and my friends are pretty sure we saw that it is 20, but now we're not sure if its actually 30 ?


----------



## TurboPanda

well as far as random groups go..i found my wife on gw1 and 6 friends who still skype together after 6 years our only connection is gw1 and we so far have been on every night together in gw2 the 8 of us counting my wife .


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Also, I normally play the elementalist or mage types in mmos, and I just cannot get the hang of it in GW2 from a pvp perspective.


So far, as an Elementalist, I'm having a really hard time in PvP (with a staff, at least). As soon as a melee gets on me, I have to try ridiculously hard to win. It might just be because the game is brand new and I don't understand 99.9% of the things.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Anyone else notice taht every time GW2 servers go down the number of posts per hour in here increases dramatically haha


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Also, I normally play the elementalist or mage types in mmos, and I just cannot get the hang of it in GW2 from a pvp perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, as an Elementalist, I'm having a really hard time in PvP (with a staff, at least). As soon as a melee gets on me, I have to try ridiculously hard to win. It might just be because the game is brand new and I don't understand 99.9% of the things.
Click to expand...

you have to keep them at range with a staff. i suggest water and earth for pvp(yea yea people like the big numbers of fire/air).


----------



## TurboPanda

lol have nothing better to do. took of early from work to play get home turn on pc launch gw2 sadly no gw2 so i post here because im trying to be patient


----------



## Rickles

the only problem i have found is trying to group with a buddy and one of us, or both, end up in overflow so we cant actually do "activities" together...


----------



## Blackops_2

I haven't tried PvP yet but when i'm facing a enemy that is using melee with my guardian i put down a wall to hold them, hit them with a signet, then orbe, then spam 1 and switch to great sword. Works every time so far. The best is Wall of reflection so useful if you come upon one or more rangers and they start that volley crap.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> you have to keep them at range with a staff. i suggest water and earth for pvp(yea yea people like the big numbers of fire/air).


I'll give it a try, thanks


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> the only problem i have found is trying to group with a buddy and one of us, or both, end up in overflow so we cant actually do "activities" together...


I can definitely see this being a problem, and it's something I hope they figure out. If I get into the regular server and my friend logs in later and gets pushed into the overflow, I'd much rather play in overflow with my buddy than play separated.


----------



## thelamacmdr

So it's been over 24 hours since the start of the beta, what is everyone's progress since there's time to talk it out thanks to server downtime. I've been playing on and off a Norn Engineer lvl 16. and a Human Elementalist lvl 12. So far I enjoy playing the elementalist infinitely more so I've been playing the engineer more so that I can come to love it. Oddly enough i see people doing a lot of crafting and whatnot but it makes me wonder why during the beta?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I can definitely see this being a problem, and it's something I hope they figure out. If I get into the regular server and my friend logs in later and gets pushed into the overflow, I'd much rather play in overflow with my buddy than play separated.


There is a way around this. For example, if you are in Queensdale, you go to Divinitys Reach and then you exit to Queensdale through the portal in the city, and not via waypoints. When you step through the portal if will ask you if you want to queue for the regular server or teleport to the overflow server. choose "queue" and step out of the portal and run into it again. Repeat untill you enter the portal without any chat box popping up and you will be on the regular server. Me and my friends are doing this and its working great.

@thelamacmdr: Im playing a Norn Ranger, and I really love how going melee with a 2H sword is actually viable. Its a really fun class, though pets are a bit bugged. And the reason to craft in a beta is obviously to try it out, see how it works. I for one want to try and many things as I can to get the best idea of what the game is like


----------



## FLCLimax

my brother and i eventually met up when space cleared. i'll take being able to play over looking at numbers count down, you're not stuck in the overflow forever.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So it's been over 24 hours since the start of the beta, what is everyone's progress since there's time to talk it out thanks to server downtime. I've been playing on and off a Norn Engineer lvl 16. and a Human Elementalist lvl 12. So far I enjoy playing the elementalist infinitely more so I've been playing the engineer more so that I can come to love it. Oddly enough i see people doing a lot of crafting and whatnot but it makes me wonder why during the beta?


Level 15 Norn guardian focusing on mace+board. I think it's about as tanky a character as you'll get in GW2 and I love it. I tried rolling a healbot human elementalist focusing on water, but it just wasn't satisfying enough for me. That and there was a dynamic event where a medium-sized group of us got completely face-rolled at level 2. I think it hadn't scaled properly to the amount of people actually participating in the event. Maybe there were too many people running by making it think there were more participants.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> @thelamacmdr: Im playing a Norn Ranger, and I really love how going melee with a 2H sword is actually viable. Its a really fun class, though pets are a bit bugged. And the reason to craft in a beta is obviously to try it out, see how it works. I for one want to try and many things as I can to get the best idea of what the game is like


Yeah that's true, I guess it truly is a matter of personal preference how you approach this beta. I tried out every class at max level thin picked my favorites and just kept hacking away at their storyline/levels but I see others testing the waters even more with things like crafting, pvp , gathering. BUT EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE is really getting into the dynamic event system and I think it's really cool how players will just come by see we need help and jump in making it seem more alive than any game I've played before.


----------



## HometownHero

Any eta on when the server gets back up? Havent been able to log in for the past 40 minutes or so.

Ranger definitely my favorite so far. I though I'd love the ele but they are a bit too fragile for my tastes.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah that's true, I guess it truly is a matter of personal preference how you approach this beta. I tried out every class at max level thin picked my favorites and just kept hacking away at their storyline/levels but I see others testing the waters even more with things like crafting, pvp , gathering. BUT EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE is really getting into the dynamic event system and I think it's really cool how players will just come by see we need help and jump in making it seem more alive than any game I've played before.


Yeah. There is this quest in the Norn start area where you have to grap bags of Bunny Food and then hungry rabbits will chase you and knock you down. Me and another player just automatically without saying anything to each other took turns at grabby bags and scaring rabbits for each other. Thats was great.


----------



## CallsignVega

How long have the servers been down? I haven't been able to connect for a couple hours now.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So it's been over 24 hours since the start of the beta, what is everyone's progress since there's time to talk it out thanks to server downtime. I've been playing on and off a Norn Engineer lvl 16. and a Human Elementalist lvl 12. So far I enjoy playing the elementalist infinitely more so I've been playing the engineer more so that I can come to love it. Oddly enough i see people doing a lot of crafting and whatnot but it makes me wonder why during the beta?


So far I only have a level 13 human thief I tried a lot of the other classes but like the thief the best so far will try the rest of the classes later. I love all of the thief's moves my favorite is Cloak and Dagger I love using that then sneaking behind the enemy and stabbing them in the back does a good amount of damage. Only thing I dislike about the thief is that they die fast but of course that's expected and you are supposed to use your skills to dodge your enemies attacks and try to kill them stealthy. Oh by the way I am dual wielding daggers.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Any eta on when the server gets back up? Havent been able to log in for the past 40 minutes or so.
> Ranger definitely my favorite so far. I though I'd love the ele but they are a bit too fragile for my tastes.


Ah but their squishiness is what makes them elementalists!! their skimpy silk clothing gives them more room for spellcasting and magic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yeah. There is this quest in the Norn start area where you have to grap bags of Bunny Food and then hungry rabbits will chase you and knock you down. Me and another player just automatically without saying anything to each other took turns at grabby bags and scaring rabbits for each other. Thats was great.


I hated those stupid hungry bunnies I was doing it at a time that no one was around so I was stuck dodging the damn things. I think the place that stands out to me is Crossford Haven ( I think that's what it was called) that keeps getting attacked by Sons of Svanir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> So far I only have a level 13 human thief I tried a lot of the other classes but like the thief the best so far will try the rest of the classes later. I love all of the thief's moves my favorite is Cloak and Dagger I love using that then sneaking behind the enemy and stabbing them in the back does a good amount of damage. Only thing I dislike about the thief is that they die fast but of course that's expected and you are supposed to use your skills to dodge your enemies attacks and try to kill them stealthy.


Low armor = lots of use of that double tap to get away from enemies. I'm not sur eif some classes have more energy than others though because I can get at most 2 dodges out of my engineer before the energy is depleted.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok, own up! Who broke the servers?! 

I think it's testament to how awesome this game is that we're all here wondering when it will be back up. Lol.

Can't wait for full release.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

The ranger is great. The amount of pets you can get is just sick.

I still love the fact, that when your at higher levels, you can still do low level stuff, and stil get exp.
Just your level lowers to that area.

Gonna try engineer now.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, own up! Who broke the servers?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's testament to how awesome this game is that we're all here wondering when it will be back up. Lol.
> 
> Can't wait for full release.


Well clearly me constantly clicking log in on the client probably isn't helping any so I guess I'm sort of responsible


----------



## Tridacnid

They just posted on fb that they know there's a problem, but there's no ETA for a fix.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> The ranger is great. The amount of pets you can get is just sick.
> I still love the fact, that when your at higher levels, you can still do low level stuff, and stil get exp.
> Just your level lowers to that area.
> Gonna try engineer now.


Yeah, I am starting to like the level scale system for that very reason. I had no problem grouping up with friends who were lower level than me and doing quests/events.

Also, WvWvW is *AMAZING*!


----------



## djriful

It has been down since 3:50pm EST (About 1 hour and 25 min from this post).


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Low armor = lots of use of that double tap to get away from enemies. I'm not sur eif some classes have more energy than others though because I can get at most 2 dodges out of my engineer before the energy is depleted.


Yeah with the thief it seems like 2-3 dodges but there are a couple of moves which will turn you invisible which helps for most enemies. The only enemies it doesn't really help with are enemies that have aoe skills, long reach or are fast because they can hit you before you have a chance to run behind them. But the thief also has other helpful moves that makes you jump behind the enemy and the enemy will be confused for a second or two so you can throw in some attacks. Plus the thief has alot of traps that will help slowdown the enemy so you can throw some daggers at them or if you have a bow (could use pistols too) equipped in your second weapon swap you could use that to shoot them.


----------



## gmpotu

So most of you guys are on Sorrow's Furnace?
How are the queue times and lag there?
As a human on Tarnished Coast I could barely play yesterday and never was able to group with my friend.

(I'll try that trick of zoning in and out)

Btw thanks for the tip on the dodging, I've been getting rocked on my level 8 thief b/c i don't have enough escapes but i haven't been trying to use those dodges.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> So most of you guys are on Sorrow's Furnace?
> How are the queue times and lag there?
> As a human on Tarnished Coast I could barely play yesterday and never was able to group with my friend.
> (I'll try that trick of zoning in and out)
> Btw thanks for the tip on the dodging, I've been getting rocked on my level 8 thief b/c i don't have enough escapes but i haven't been trying to use those dodges.


If you have any questions about the thief I will try to help the best I can of course I am still getting used to it myself but will still try to help =P


----------



## gmpotu

I really wanted to go dual daggers but I've found that SWD + Dagger / Swd + Pistol is much easier gameplay.
Having the shadow step move with the sword (2) really helps a lot.


----------



## a pet rock

Ugh. Got in again, thought it was good. Logged out to switch characters and server is back down? Damn.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> I really wanted to go dual daggers but I've found that SWD + Dagger / Swd + Pistol is much easier gameplay.
> Having the shadow step move with the sword (2) really helps a lot.


I like using dual daggers for the Leaping Death Blossom move it really helps a lot to get behind your enemies plus if you are up again more than one enemy it would hurt the other ones too if they are in front of you. But yeah I have heard from other thieves that d+d is hard to do the other combos are better to solo with but once you get used to dual daggers it's really fun and only alittle bit harder to solo with.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I prefer the overflow server honestly, still a lot of ppl in there but not to many like the regular server.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah that's true, I guess it truly is a matter of personal preference how you approach this beta. I tried out every class at max level thin picked my favorites and just kept hacking away at their storyline/levels but I see others testing the waters even more with things like crafting, pvp , gathering. BUT EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE is really getting into the dynamic event system and I think it's really cool how players will just come by see we need help and jump in making it seem more alive than any game I've played before.


Agreed the event system is working to full effect IMO. Are pets mandatory for rangers? I never used mine in GW, and wouldn't want to in the second either.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Agreed the event system is working to full effect IMO. Are pets mandatory for rangers? I never used mine in GW, and wouldn't want to in the second either.


I believe a dev said something along the lines of pets are required to get the most out of the class and it has been designed and balanced as such. If you are playing solo (in my experience) a pet helps a lot. It's extra damage and an extra body. It helps a lot. The bigger the group you are with, the less the pet seems to matter.

So I guess if you wanted to be an elite competitive pvp player, you would be seriously missing out unless you used a pet. An extra stun, bleed, and health from the pet will turn the tide in any close fight. To play the class and enjoy the game otherwise? Take it or leave it, play how you like. The events are very doable in small group or more without a pet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I believe a dev said something along the lines of pets are required to get the most out of the class and it has been designed and balanced as such. If you are playing solo (in my experience) a pet helps a lot. It's extra damage and an extra body. It helps a lot. The bigger the group you are with, the less the pet seems to matter.
> So I guess if you wanted to be an elite competitive pvp player, you would be seriously missing out unless you used a pet. An extra stun, bleed, and health from the pet will turn the tide in any close fight. To play the class and enjoy the game otherwise? Take it or leave it, play how you like. The events are very doable in small group or more without a pet.


Good to hear. I soloed with a pet for also in GW


----------



## mrsmiles

anyone not able to see the commerce window correctly? asking for login.


----------



## pjBSOD

They really need to fix the fact that you cannot play with friends, it's ridiculous. We both transferred to a lower pop server just to play with each other, and now we can't because we never end up in the same overflow.


----------



## CallsignVega

If anyone is bored and or not in the beta and would like to see what GW2 Surround looks like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsX7ogE8Nhg

Make sure to view in 720P.

Guild Wars 2 is as good as I thought it would be, and one of the main reasons I created this unique NVIDIA Surround setup.

Sorry about the black borders between the screens, I do not have a wide-angle video camera lens to accurately capture the seam-less image of the lenses at this time. To see that effect in action, please view the Fresnel Lens video in my channel. In a normal playing/seating position, the three images come together to create one "world" image and the Fresnel lenses add a slight depth effect. It is like looking through a large window out into the world and makes for one amazing gaming experience.

As you can see in the video, SLI is not working properly (developers are working on fix). It is only using around one GTX 680's worth of processing power, but it will read around 3x 33% as it has to send the frames to three different cards in this Surround setup.

My 4th EVGA GTX 680 malfunctioned and I have a replacement on the way. Amazingly, as you can see in the video it runs pretty darn smooth.

I do a quick tour of Divinity's Reach, the most impressive city I've ever seen in any MMORPG. Then I head out to the World vs World vs World area called the "Mists". Here you get bumped up to level 80 but you can see my Ranger still has noob clothes and skills. You still need to level up to properly play WvWvW. I chase some player down and they go hide in the fort as we try and smash the door down. Those doors are pretty strong and take a good while to destroy so I switch over to a PvP "mini-game".

Now in the PvP mini-games, you get leveled to 80 but you also get 80 PvP armor and skills. Here you can see some of the cool effects. I was playing off to the side craning my neck so the camera had a good view. Don't laugh at my playing skill because of this!









The PvP mini-game plays very well and I think I even managed a kill in there somewhere. I am glad I pre-purchased the collectors edition. GW2 is shaping up to be quite the game.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> They really need to fix the fact that you cannot play with friends, it's ridiculous. We both transferred to a lower pop server just to play with each other, and now we can't because we never end up in the same overflow.


I've been having this problem too. It's probably my biggest complain about the game. I don't know how relevant it will be after beta though, once every single playing isn't in the same zone at the same time. So beta is beta, but if the playerbase grows after release and doesn't spread out, this could turn into one hell of a problem.

Make sure to bring this up to Anet. File a bug report, post on the forums, whisper a dev in game, GET THE WORD OUT!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Well, I seem to have hit a roadblock on my Norn engineer. After a certain point in the story I get a nice "Demo Story Complete" "Personal story will continue in release"...well that was kind of a bummer I was hoping it would last a bit longer but I guess it's time to try my hadn at the human and charr side of things ^_^


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I'm surprises how well optimized the game is during beta.
In WoW and swtor or any mmo games I played, my gpu hovers around 54-62c, depending on the game.
In GW2, I dont go past 40c, after playing for 3 hours straight.

Well done Arenanet... it is fun to play.


----------



## gmpotu

How do you do combo's?
I have skills that says Combo Finisher : Leap


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> How do you do combo's?
> I have skills that says Combo Finisher : Leap


IIRC it's all just trial and error on your part to learn different combos to use and whatnot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I'm surprises how well optimized the game is during beta.
> In WoW and swtor or any mmo games I played, my gpu hovers around 54-62c, depending on the game.
> In GW2, I dont go past 40c, after playing for 3 hours straight.
> Well done Arenanet... it is fun to play.


Nobody is 100% sure if that's a result of low GPU usage from lack of optimization eg utilizing everything the gpu has to offer or if it's simply that well designed.


----------



## ShaneS429

My mesmer


----------



## gmpotu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> IIRC it's all just trial and error on your part to learn different combos to use and whatnot
> Nobody is 100% sure if that's a result of low GPU usage from lack of optimization eg utilizing everything the gpu has to offer or if it's simply that well designed.


Go to task manager, GW2 runs at low priority by default


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> IIRC it's all just trial and error on your part to learn different combos to use and whatnot
> Nobody is 100% sure if that's a result of low GPU usage from lack of optimization eg utilizing everything the gpu has to offer or if it's simply that well designed.


Well the usage is at 70% with 489MB ram used, with the settings maxed out at 1920x1080.
I dont know, but I do like that. Maybe they can squeeze more out of the engine being used.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> Go to task manager, GW2 runs at low priority by default


Running as a low priority process is no indication of optimization on the part of the developer but I guess it would confuse some in the fact that it doesn't seem natural for the game to do so. Either way the game runs perfectly fine on my computer even with an overclock so I have absolutely no complaints and continue being aware that this is indeed a beta.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Here are my toons so far. Ranger and Engineer will keep me busy for a long while.

Ranger


Engineer


Necro


----------



## gmpotu

Any thief's find a combo for Leaping Death blossom?


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## eternal7trance

Why do the graphics in all the screenshots look so bland? You'd think a game this new would look better.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> Any thief's find a combo for Leaping Death blossom?


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Whirl_Finisher That might help explain the combo (hint when you hover over the move it says Combo finisher: Whirl) for Leaping Death Blossom pretty much if you are playing with someone else they can use a certain move like Napalm from an engineer and then la thief would use leaping death blossom which would create a special combo move. Unless you mean combo of weapons you need for leaping which is dual daggers.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why do the graphics in all the screenshots look so bland? You'd think a game this new would look better.


Well i'm on medium with low terrain and reflections as well as no high res textures. Personally it looks great to me, and IIRC the final product is to be dx11 and more touched up. There is also to take into consideration they want this game to be available to people with low end systems as well. So there reason for not going all BF3 on everyone is that and the engine capability. More people able to play = more money. For an MMO though it's impressive IMO.


----------



## Murlocke

Copy/pasting my other post. I absolutely love the game now, despite very very bad first impressions.

---

I'm only playing PVE this beta weekend, so wipe PVP feedback from your mind.

I rolled a Charr Warrior and put all my focus on him this weekend. The first 2 hours I found incredibly boring and fustrating, and I knew what to expect with GW2, so I was surprised I wasn't enjoying it. I quit the game for a break because I just wasn't having fun. My second time playing I had a little more fun but something still wasn't quite right, I ended up quitting after another few hours due to boredom.

Now on my 3rd attempt to enjoy the game, something amazing happened. I started to have lots of fun, the combat was flowing naturally for me now. I was able to finally take out 2-3 mobs of equal level in melee combat when it use to destroy me. I went from absolutely hating the game, to absolutely loving it. I feel it's the case with many of the people on here giving bad feedback. Just play more, let the game grow on you, and starting thinking outside of the box. Spamming 2-4 skills DOES NOT mean more damage output in this game, sooner more people realize that, the more fun they will start having. 1 is your main damage output, 2-4 is conditional skills used in certain situations. If a weapon doesn't have the conditional skills you need right then, you switch to a weapon that does.

I've played around 30 hours this weekend, and ended up at level 22. 3 zones at 100% completion. I'm calling it quits here because I don't want to do much more with a wipe so close. The game is amazing, and I hope it succeeds. However, I find most MMO gamers want a casual experience and GW2's combat will be to challenging for them to grasp. I believe that is the main threat to this game's success, not enough people that take the time to understand the combat. I knew what to expect, watched many videos, and still it took me 6 hours of boredom to finally figure the groove out.

Looking forward to the next BWE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why do the graphics in all the screenshots look so bland? You'd think a game this new would look better.


My game looks about 20x better than those shots. I assume he didn't use the high quality screenshot option (by default it's low quality), and his settings probably aren't maxed. The game is very CPU limited right now.. so it takes a very good processor to max it.

For a game that constantly has over 100 players and 100 monsters on screen at once, the graphics are really good.


----------



## CallsignVega

I agree, I wasn't digging it much when I first started but that was largely due to really bad performance. Although now they fixed something after the first day and it's running fairly smooth. I can now dig into the combat system and I like what I see.


----------



## Heimsgard

I have to say I love this game it is probably the best mmorpg I ever played. I mean yeah it has it flaws, but for one it is in beta also no game can be perfect I have a feeling when this finally releases I am sure it will be very close though. I loved every single minute of it I played this weekend which never got boring. At first the combat seemed weird but I grew used to it pretty fast. However I am calling it quits for this weekend I played enough to test out everything I wanted to and I don't want to invest too much more time in it as all will be wiped when the game releases. I will sum it up I am glad I pre-purchased the game and I am sure when it comes out I will be playing it way too much and having alot of more fun with it. I give this game a 10/10 for it's awesomeness =D


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why do the graphics in all the screenshots look so bland? You'd think a game this new would look better.


This looks bland?


I love the graphics in this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree, I wasn't digging it much when I first started but that was largely due to really bad performance. Although now they fixed something after the first day and it's running fairly smooth. I can now dig into the combat system and I like what I see.


I felt the same exact way. I restrained myself from saying anything bad or thinking the game is crap because I knew all the problems was due to the crazy amount of lag and performance issues when it launched yesterday.

Now I'm getting solid 30fps everywhere, 90+ fps in pvp battlegrounds, and even solid 30fps using nvidia surround with everything maxed. Not to mention spells not delaying 1-2s like they were yesterday makes the game feel a lot more smooth. So far GW2 has come to be everything I've been hoping for


----------



## grishkathefool

*I love how ugly my Norn Necro is:*


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Copy/pasting my other post. I absolutely love the game now, despite very very bad first impressions.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm only playing PVE this beta weekend, so wipe PVP feedback from your mind.
> 
> I rolled a Charr Warrior and put all my focus on him this weekend. The first 2 hours I found incredibly boring and fustrating, and I knew what to expect with GW2, so I was surprised I wasn't enjoying it. I quit the game for a break because I just wasn't having fun. My second time playing I had a little more fun but something still wasn't quite right, I ended up quitting after another few hours due to boredom.
> 
> Now on my 3rd attempt to enjoy the game, something amazing happened. I started to have lots of fun, the combat was flowing naturally for me now. I was able to finally take out 2-3 mobs of equal level in melee combat when it use to destroy me. I went from absolutely hating the game, to absolutely loving it. I feel it's the case with many of the people on here giving bad feedback. Just play more, let the game grow on you, and starting thinking outside of the box. Spamming 2-4 skills DOES NOT mean more damage output in this game, sooner more people realize that, the more fun they will start having. 1 is your main damage output, 2-4 is conditional skills used in certain situations. If a weapon doesn't have the conditional skills you need right then, you switch to a weapon that does.
> 
> I've played around 30 hours this weekend, and ended up at level 22. 3 zones at 100% completion. I'm calling it quits here because I don't want to do much more with a wipe so close. The game is amazing, and I hope it succeeds. However, I find most MMO gamers want a casual experience and GW2's combat will be to challenging for them to grasp. I believe that is the main threat to this game's success, not enough people that take the time to understand the combat. I knew what to expect, watched many videos, and still it took me 6 hours of boredom to finally figure the groove out.
> 
> Looking forward to the next BWE.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why do the graphics in all the screenshots look so bland? You'd think a game this new would look better.
> 
> 
> 
> My game looks about 20x better than those shots. I assume he didn't use the high quality screenshot option (by default it's low quality), and his settings probably aren't maxed. The game is very CPU limited right now.. so it takes a very good processor to max it.
> 
> For a game that constantly has over 100 players and 100 monsters on screen at once, the graphics are really good.
Click to expand...

Well said. I never really got frustrated as i expected a huge learning curve for myself simply due to the fact I have only played GW and never any other MMO. So it was like starting all over again. Other than that once you get the hang of it as you said it's hard to put down. Switching weapons is vital as well as extremely deadly. Love using staff and switching to the greatsword with my guardian.

My screenshots were on medium with terrain and reflections on low, and it still looks good IMO. It also runs on my laptop (i7) better than my desktop (sig rig) though i'm running 1366x768 on the laptop. Can't get enough of the game really. Though i must admit i do miss mission that GW had, I guess thats were dynamic events tie into story?

Before i got off tonight me and about 20 or 30 other players were fighting one boss and it took 20+ minutes to take him down. And at that point as Vega said it look like fireworks everywhere lol. Also was getting maybe 15fps. I was putting down flames for rangers and engys and people kept running out of the circle as if i was hurting them i didn't get it.


----------



## pjBSOD

I suck so bad at this game... every time I PvP on my Ele I just have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I suck so bad at this game... every time I PvP on my Ele I just have no idea what I am doing.


I never PvPed in GW1 except the one match where they make you (don't take losing that well) How are you at PvE?

Also are there an amount of dodges that a profession gets?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I never PvPed in GW1 except the one match where they make you (don't take losing that well) How are you at PvE?
> Also are there an amount of dodges that a profession gets?


PvE is somewhat simple, I just blow stuff up


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> PvE is somewhat simple, I just blow stuff up


Thats the way i like it hehe. I might have to give PvP a shot i image it's 10x more hectic than PvE


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thats the way i like it hehe. I might have to give PvP a shot i image it's 10x more hectic than PvE


Considering I really don't know how any abilities work yet in PvP (because you're max level), and what enemy abilities look like, and what those abilities do / mean, yeah... it's hectic.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If anyone is bored and or not in the beta and would like to see what GW2 Surround looks like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsX7ogE8Nhg
> 
> Make sure to view in 720P.


Awesome vid thanks!!


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't care for fighting Mesmer's in PvP. Just too much spam going on, feels like I am playing street fighter.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't care for fighting Mesmer's in PvP. Just too much spam going on, feels like I am playing street fighter.


The combat looks visceral and snappy on your vid. Prolly due to you high fps.







That 3960x of yours is a beast. I wont be surprised if 1 core of your CPU is carrying the whole game.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thats the way i like it hehe. I might have to give PvP a shot i image it's 10x more hectic than PvE
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I really don't know how any abilities work yet in PvP (because you're max level), and *what enemy abilities look like*, and what those abilities do / mean, yeah... it's hectic.
Click to expand...

That was the key to successful GW1 PvP play. Especially regarding using interrupts to counter. Unfortunately, another difficulty for GW2 is learning your Class Interrupt skills. Just as there is no dedicated Healer any more, there is no dedicated Interrupter either.


----------



## FLCLimax

anyone else get EXP boost and mystic keys as drops/rewards? so much for P2win.


----------



## kdrxone

Whats the itemization like in PvP aspects? Are the sets of items limited in order to achieve a greater balance or is it "use what u have" like in any other MMO?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Hi, my name is Scribby and I am a recovering Warcrack addict. I last took a hit on May 21, 2010 and have been MMORPG clean ever since.

I remember my first taste of Warcrack. It was a beautiful Spring day in Seattle, Washington. I was visiting an old friend in my home town. We were all sitting on his back deck listening to the sounds coming off of the lake finishing another bottle of wine when he asked if I wanted to check something out. As we left our wives to chatter on about this or that I had no idea how my life would change over the next five years.

He started telling me about this new MMORPG World of Warcraft and how he felt it was the one of the greatest gaming experiences of his life. Having been a longtime gamer, I LOVED my Commodore 64, I was intrigued. He told me he just started on a particular PvP server, one that had just been opened, and was leveling a gnome warrior. I watched in awe for almost two hours as he traveled along, killing, questing, chatting, and just generally exploring Kalimdor. I was hooked.

Once I returned to California I immediately purchased the game, started up a toon, and my first hit of Warcrack sucked me in. Over the next five years I spent countless hours leveling, questing, chatting - you name it - if it was Warcrack, I was there. 24 hour raid sessions? Check. Paying for my own Vent server? Check. Waiting in midnight release lines for expansions? Check. Arguments with the wife over my addiction? Double check.

I was hooked and I truly believed that I would be a Warcrack addict for the rest of my life (or at least until I could not longer point and click.) However, in the summer of 2009 something seemed to change. The experience wasn't so immersive. The towns seemed to lose their luster. The fact I had seven level 80 toons didn't seem to matter any more. I was becoming . . . bored. And fast. Soon, I would notice how dusty and out of shape my toons had become the few times I would log on. My svelt female priest gained 60 pounds and could barely raise her staff to chain heal now. It had become all so sad.

I officially cancelled my Warcrack addiction on May 21, 2010 and haven't taken another hit since. Even through all the new content, emails about free weekends, weeks, or even discounted play time. I am forever over my Warcrack addiction. And I feel clean.

I am writing about my experience at 8:00 am after having spent the last week on the road traveling for work. I flew back into California yesterday morning and after a glorious day in the sun with my family got some time to go through all my email and saw my Guild Wars 2 closed beta event weekend email. I had completely forgot about it. After everyone was all snug in bed (well my wife at least - my son was playing COD with his buddies till 2 am) I fired up GW2.

After the last 8 hours of play time I must now report I am an official GW2Toker. I will remember my first hit of GW2 and look forward to many more hits. Eight uninterrupted hours of play time, after seven days on the road, convinces me of one thing - I will love all the future hits of GW2 and cannot wait for more.

However, I do know this won't be like my first addition to Warcrack. Something in me has changed. Or maybe it's simply that MMORPGs have a kind of "been there, done that" feel for me. I know I will be a longtime GW2Toker and will gladly spend my money, but I don't get the sense it will consume my life for large periods of time. I will say the game is simply stunning in its look, feel, story line, and overall game play. I like it. I actually love it and that comes from a player with no real GW experience. I have no idea of the back story, no idea how to properly train or level, no idea about any of the mechanics of this game, but I love it.

Hi. My name is Scribby and I officially fell off the MMORPG wagon on April 29, 2012. And it felt great.


----------



## nycste

I played an hour or two of GW2 and watched a total of an hour or two of half the classes I myself played a thief aka rougue (WOW) and found it to be blah. Combat was stale and confusing (of course I maybe did it wrong) but coming as an ex top rogue and many other classes I know how to play these games sadly and was not impressed with GW2 but I do wish them the best.

Gear, inventory, items, all of this was confusing in my limited playtime it also did not help my anger that I kept getting nice blue weapons to drop all of which my thief could not use lol.

The maps are beautiful the graphics are great its basically like looking at what and where WOW should be 6years later. The game looks fantastic and so do the females in the game (all 10s) while the guys are just blah (noho mo). Graphically the game is really great especially considering its a one time fee and the rest is for fun!

I gladly look forward to testing it more with my buddy who has the account and hope they actually read all the comments on the beta program they setup because by god as an experienced WOW gamer and many others at top levels including pvp over the years this game was confusing new and just downright ehh.

May the patches come!


----------



## djriful

Everything is max, FXAA enabled and etc.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> The combat looks visceral and snappy on your vid. Prolly due to you high fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 3960x of yours is a beast. I wont be surprised if 1 core of your CPU is carrying the whole game.


Ya the game is really not optimized. My GPU's are hardly doing anything and my CPU only maxes out one cores worth of processing power. Windows 7 splits that over the six cores so it "looks" like the game is only using about 16% each core viewing with performance monitor. Developers *really* need to stop designing single threaded games. Modern hardware basically goes unused.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya the game is really not optimized. My GPU's are hardly doing anything and my CPU only maxes out one cores worth of processing power. Windows 7 splits that over the six cores so it "looks" like the game is only using about 16% each core viewing with performance monitor. Developers *really* need to stop designing single threaded games. Modern hardware basically goes unused.


Depends on user base. Not everyone has quad cores. A lot of people I knew are all still on duo cores, believe it or not.

They should design an option to enable multithread mode or not. Similar setting like in some games such as Left 4 Dead. Multi-Cores (Enabled / Disabled).

This allow the game to scale on system type.

100% of the time my GTX 680 is sitting at low usage and same for my CPU. I simply want GW2 to eat my system but it refused to do so.


----------



## Zen00

I think that ranger is the most popular class so far, from the vast amount of them I see. :/


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm going to try Ranger today. What's pet control like in GW2? Do you have to tell it when to CC if it has a CC, when to do this, that, etc? Or is it just there to do extra damage?

I hate controlling pets, I don't really have the focus to ever control a pet successfully whilst doing other things.


----------



## ShaneS429

I've been trying to get some footage recorded from the beta, but due to limited harddrive space and dealing with latency and fps lag, it's hard to find good clips that get recorded.

Here is a quick 2min video of me doing a 1v1 elementalist vs elementalist fight. Enjoy!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I've been trying to get some footage recorded from the beta, but due to limited harddrive space and dealing with latency and fps lag, it's hard to find good clips that get recorded.
> Here is a quick 2min video of me doing a 1v1 elementalist vs elementalist fight. Enjoy!


You're a hell of a lot better than I am!!!! Great video, learned quite a bit. What weapons are you using? They look solid for PvP on an Ele. Using a staff is too difficult because once a melee gets on me, I'm done.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I'm going to try Ranger today. What's pet control like in GW2? Do you have to tell it when to CC if it has a CC, when to do this, that, etc? Or is it just there to do extra damage?
> I hate controlling pets, I don't really have the focus to ever control a pet successfully whilst doing other things.


TBH, they just spend most of the time dead in PvP, you don't get anywhere near the healing required to offset the incidental AoE that mauls them. They all have one ability that differs per pet, but it's nothing special. When they're alive, they're extra DPS and and act as tanks in PvE.

On a side note,
This weekend has validated everything I expected. The WvW is better than good, likely great once performance is ironed out. However, the organized PvP feels like a 3D moba without the long-term strategy behind it, and the PvE, well, it's still PvE and only enjoyable in short stints (I feel the same way about TOR's, although WoW's PvE is horrendous).\

Also, the flashing white when hit by an arrow has to go. Just come on.


----------



## pjBSOD

I still for the life of me cannot figure out WvWvW, I can never find combat, just people scouting around.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I've been trying to get some footage recorded from the beta, but due to limited harddrive space and dealing with latency and fps lag, it's hard to find good clips that get recorded.
> Here is a quick 2min video of me doing a 1v1 elementalist vs elementalist fight. Enjoy!


awesome clip man.


----------



## CallsignVega

I played a PvP-game against a team that was almost all Mesmer's. It was about the most idiotic thing I've ever seen in a MMORPG. Dozens of ******ed clones running around zapping you and insta-killing you with so much garbage effects you cannot see anything. Was playing a Elementalist at the time who is like wet toilet paper.

Some serious balancing is needed in this game. It's like the Michael Bay game of video games, put so much worthless crap on the screen to "wow you"







that it just get's ridiculous.


----------



## Ollii

Thanks tot his dude I've got a project with at university, I could play in the beta...and omg guys... like I've read here before: PLAY2WIN. I'm a lvl 15 human warrior on his account (going to get my own tomorrow probably lol), I've got 2 green items (which aren't very common), i've got 20 silver coins (I honestly don't know whether this is good, but I like it!). There's sooo much story in this, I love it. If someone wants me to put up some vids that I've made during some random gameplay, just ask







.

Greatsword + swap sword&horn = epic combo btw


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## decyx




----------



## CallsignVega

I must be missing some basic info as some things just make zero sense to me.

When you fight to survive, are you just suppose to smash all your keys as fast as you can? Then when you do stand back up, around half health I just keel over dead. What is the point of this, what does this mean?

Is the only way to "kill" a player to do the jump in air, smash fist on ground flag-pole maneuver? Seems if you keep hitting them they just get right back up.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I must be missing some basic info as some things just make zero sense to me.
> When you fight to survive, are you just suppose to smash all your keys as fast as you can?


It depends on the ability. If you look closely, when you press a button, there's a cast bar for your abilities whilst fighting to survive. For example, the 4th ability, which is the ability you use to survive, you only press once and it brings up a cast bar while the ability heals you over time.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I must be missing some basic info as some things just make zero sense to me.
> When you fight to survive, are you just suppose to smash all your keys as fast as you can? Then when you do stand back up, around half health I just keel over dead. What is the point of this, what does this mean?
> Is the only way to "kill" a player to do the jump in air, smash fist on ground flag-pole maneuver? Seems if you keep hitting them they just get right back up.


Well you have to read your abilities and see what they do. I will speak from the experience of my thief. 3 of the skills are not spamable. They have a long cooldown. Skill #1 does a little bit of damage. If you are fighting one enemy and you kill them, you will rally. If you are fighting two enemies, and you kill one, you should rally and IMMEDIATELY RUN AWAY (I used skill 5 on shortbow to teleport a long distance) then heal and dodge ranged attacks. Skill #2 teleports you a short distance and stealths you, this skill if great if you are fighting with other people. You this skill to move away and let you team fighting the enemy that kill you. I forget what skill #3 does, but it does more damage than skill #1, I'm pretty sure it has an effect too. Skill #4 heals you. You use this after teleporting away and getting to safety, because if an enemy interrupts it it takes a while to cool down again.

If you are a warrior and you spam, you are guaranteeing your death. One of the warrior skills makes you stand up and fight for like 10 more seconds and then you die no matter what. If you avoid that skill, then you can stand up and rally, then heal to keep living. That skill is last resort.

You can kill a player quickest by smashing them with the flag pole. They can avoid your smash with abilities like the thief's little teleport, or the elementalist mist form. Nobody should get up if you keep hitting them because your hits should overpower their heal. Only a warrior will be able to actually get up and keep fighting you.


----------



## malikq86

anyone else think elementalist doesn't do enough damage compared to other classes for how weak they are...they feel more like "glass"...than a "glass canon". They are great for AOP...but that's about it right now. Hope Arent fixes this..or perhaps I just didnt play it right....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Hi, my name is Scribby and I am a recovering Warcrack addict. I last took a hit on May 21, 2010 and have been MMORPG clean ever since.
> /snip


Bro... that is now sigged! You are awesome!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> anyone else think elementalist doesn't do enough damage compared to other classes for how weak they are...they feel more like "glass"...than a "glass canon". They are great for AOP...but that's about it right now. Hope Arent fixes this..or perhaps I just didnt play it right....


You do less damage because you have 4 attunements of versatility. Ele was my favorite class. Staff ele was amazing, tons of aoe damage and CRAZY speed with the air move like ride the lightning and swiftness. Dagger + Dagger was my pve setup and I thought I did tons of damage considering I still had four different sets of skills to pick from.


----------



## gmpotu

Anyone know where the Ascalon Level 30 dungeon is that is supposed to be active?
Or any open dungeon?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> You do less damage because you have 4 attunements of versatility. Ele was my favorite class. Staff ele was amazing, tons of aoe damage and CRAZY speed with the air move like ride the lightning and swiftness. Dagger + Dagger was my pve setup and I thought I did tons of damage considering I still had four different sets of skills to pick from.


^ good point. I don't think i was switching enough. I will try switching more often in next beta.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> You do less damage because you have 4 attunements of versatility. Ele was my favorite class. Staff ele was amazing, tons of aoe damage and CRAZY speed with the air move like ride the lightning and swiftness. Dagger + Dagger was my pve setup and I thought I did tons of damage considering I still had four different sets of skills to pick from.


Yeah they are pretty fragile but I found that 2h staff + minion utility school helped their survivability.

Kind of worried/disappointed that all my weapon skills were learned by level 10 as a Ranger. I feel like ranger utility skills are kind of lacking (mostly signets/evades/stationary spirits) and I have to go 70 levels without any kind of new abilities essentially


----------



## nycste

no disrespect but am i the only person who felt that the elemental pvp 1v1 duel was um beyond silly and boring? of course my comments come from a WOW perspective and only played GW2 for a few hours total on several characters.

i wish Gw2 nothing but the best because someone has to destroy the WOW franchise. I also felt that as a new commer to MMOPGs they must of been so confused I found stuff confusing combat silly and annoying the health bar is just horrible and the target health bars are confusing compared to previous games like WOW and all the clones.

just sharing my 2 cents in hopes they can read and adjust some of this and of course i commented on all my other thoughts in game message to the beta client


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> no disrespect but am i the only person who felt that the elemental pvp 1v1 duel was um beyond silly and boring? of course my comments come from a WOW perspective and only played GW2 for a few hours total on several characters.
> i wish Gw2 nothing but the best because someone has to destroy the WOW franchise. I also felt that as a new commer to MMOPGs they must of been so confused I found stuff confusing combat silly and annoying the health bar is just horrible and the target health bars are confusing compared to previous games like WOW and all the clones.
> just sharing my 2 cents in hopes they can read and adjust some of this and of course i commented on all my other thoughts in game message to the beta client


Can you explain more about what you mean? I don't know what elemental pvp 1v1 duels are. Two elementalists doing 1v1? Or the little minigame where two elementals fight each other?

I don't know what you mean about being a newcomer either. Arenanet made the first guild wars and the founder of the company was a lead developer from vanilla WOW. Some of the team worked on diablo as well. The first guild wars is only a borderline mmo (more like team online RPG) but it still is the second best selling MMO (again, if you call it that) of all time. Not exactly new comers here.

Again, I would like to hear more about what your problem with the health bars is. The player health bars seemed very accurate to me, and the enemy health bars are over the enemies heads and they display the health. Seems normal and functional to me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> You do less damage because you have 4 attunements of versatility. Ele was my favorite class. Staff ele was amazing, tons of aoe damage and CRAZY speed with the air move like ride the lightning and swiftness. Dagger + Dagger was my pve setup and I thought I did tons of damage considering I still had four different sets of skills to pick from.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are pretty fragile but I found that 2h staff + minion utility school helped their survivability.
> 
> Kind of worried/disappointed that all my weapon skills were learned by level 10 as a Ranger. I feel like ranger utility skills are kind of lacking (mostly signets/evades/stationary spirits) and I have to go 70 levels without any kind of new abilities essentially
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing in general. That's been my worry the whole time and the reason I have been lamenting the demise of the 8 Skill Bar.

On an other note, OMG THE WARRIOR IS FREAKING BLAST!!!! I wish I had started him from the beginning.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Can you explain more about what you mean? I don't know what elemental pvp 1v1 duels are. Two elementalists doing 1v1? Or the little minigame where two elementals fight each other?
> I don't know what you mean about being a newcomer either. Arenanet made the first guild wars and the founder of the company was a lead developer from vanilla WOW. Some of the team worked on diablo as well. The first guild wars is only a borderline mmo (more like team online RPG) but it still is the second best selling MMO (again, if you call it that) of all time. Not exactly new comers here.
> Again, I would like to hear more about what your problem with the health bars is. The player health bars seemed very accurate to me, and the enemy health bars are over the enemies heads and they display the health. Seems normal and functional to me.


sure thing, first off i was responding to the quoted youtube video linked earlier in this page i guess i failed to quote it hah.






1. I wish to adjust my comment on health bars I just cannot stand the default GW2 Beta and D3 Beta health bars I find the round health bubble to just be silly I am way to used to the styles of city of heroes/WOW/ any for that matter street fighter lol of the main character after re-watching that video the health bars on the enemy may not be ideal but they are clearly visible and I suppose they are ok but here is to hoping for mods for that.

2. "As a newcomer" implied newbs who are playing their first MMO or MMOPG or whatever this game is called as the newcomers because to be honest I felt very confused and not linear which is both good and bad i suppose but I consider it bad when you are only level 1-2-3 and open your map and see 15 options on where or what to do without any of them seeming to be important. at least that is how i witnessed it.

3. So i did not in any way mean Guild wars franchise is new or need to learn again that comment i said was directed at anyone new to guild wars (players) like myself even though I would consider myself a WOW/COH/etc expert sadly lol.

4. I posted in the last page or two as well with my quick summary of the game I just really wanted to respond solely to this video in particular and see how 1 sided it was and in my opinion silly, boring, think ot myself why the heck are mages regenning or healing so much in my eyes i do not consider mages to be healers instead just damage dealers and that is probably WOWs fault for teaching me that.

anywho, just sharing my experience and feelings on the topic, again i hope they make proper changes listen to everyones feedback and come out with a great game this fall or whatever its released.


----------



## malikq86

^ i actually agree about the circle health bar...it isn't as efficient in pvp as a solid linear bar...

I still think GW1 was the best PvP game ever...even more so than GW2 (for now)...my opinion might change though. However, for me.. GW2 is the best MMO in general.


----------



## djriful

Is anyone lagging on Mag?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Yeah they are pretty fragile but I found that 2h staff + minion utility school helped their survivability.
> Kind of worried/disappointed that all my weapon skills were learned by level 10 as a Ranger. I feel like ranger utility skills are kind of lacking (mostly signets/evades/stationary spirits) and I have to go 70 levels without any kind of new abilities essentially


I'm worried about the same. I think they need to introduce new weapon skills that you can learn and equip. The fact that i have all the weapon skills for guardian at lvl 20 is irritating IMO, sure it's fun but i would like to change it up.

I started a ranger and am only at lvl 4, but are there no preparations like incendiary arrows or anything like that? I saw that the short bow had a poison volley and wasn't too fond of it. I didn't get to the Longbow but i liked the ability of switching between marksmans shot, power shot, crippling shot, punishing shot, barage, etc. in the original GW.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing in general. That's been my worry the whole time and the reason I have been lamenting the demise of the 8 Skill Bar.
> On an other note, OMG THE WARRIOR IS FREAKING BLAST!!!! I wish I had started him from the beginning.


8 limit skill bar never bothered me it's restricting the ability to fully customize it is what bothers me. That was one of my favorite parts of GW was gaining new skills (elite and normal) and mixing them based on the area. I could setup for spreading conditions, trapping, or focusing on one target and deal dmg and i always loved that.


----------



## pjBSOD

Here's a video I captured before beta ended. This changed my mind on the entire game... so great!


----------



## FLCLimax

the beta isn't over for another 2 hours.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the beta isn't over for another 2 hours.


Oh, 12 PST, not 12 EST


----------



## a pet rock

I see the posts from WoW players saying the game was confusing and I don't know what they mean. I can't help but think that maybe it's frustration at GW2 not being WoW. ToR might have been easy to jump into from WoW because it was basically a Star Wars expansion pack for WoW. As someone who does not play MMORPG's I found the entire system incredibly intuitive and easy to learn. Which again just makes me think that confusion is just an expectation of more WoW.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I see the posts from WoW players saying the game was confusing and I don't know what they mean. I can't help but think that maybe it's frustration at GW2 not being WoW. ToR might have been easy to jump into from WoW because it was basically a Star Wars expansion pack for WoW. As someone who does not play MMORPG's I found the entire system incredibly intuitive and easy to learn. Which again just makes me think that confusion is just an expectation of more WoW.


Playing games for the past 15+ years of my life many more then most on this very forum has taught me many things one of which is that something new is always welcome. Being stuck in a WOWish mindset for the past 7years on and off defiantly tends to mold the rock ever so slightly. Erosion takes time that's why your pet rock can lead the way he is unharmed and ready to roll where as I am slightly off tilt and hang to the left on my narrow passage. This post might make no sense but I highly enjoyed it nonetheless. To arms my friends for winter is near run swift and now do not stand still to shed one tear.

THE END ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I dont think the game is complex enough...i mean 9/10 things i fight I can just auto attack and win.


Giving breath the power to run does this make things more fun or instead keep you simply and soon to be done.

Simple is nice fancy is dandy but I want all the above because I love candy.

all aside having super auto attacks is not cool, I am not sure if Mr T is on the beta but please we are not all foolz.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I dont think the game is complex enough...i mean 9/10 things i fight I can just auto attack and win.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I dont think the game is complex enough...i mean 9/10 things i fight I can just auto attack and win.


When it's just one-on-one PvE yes. Yes, you'll be able to get away with that. And then sit there and wait for the auto-heal and then curb-stomp the next lonely mob you find. The point of having the powerful auto-attack is it doesn't force you to rely on your 2-5 for damage. Those skills are supposed to be used tactically and not spammed. When you run through some of the harder personal story quests, trying to tank and only use auto-attack that'll wipe you faster than a swiffer. The point is that you shouldn't use your massive AoE attack with a 25sec cooldown just because it does more damage to a single target. You should be using it for the massive AoE and hitting as many people as possible. The warrior greatsword has a line attack that is about the same damage as an auto-attack. It's mediocre against only one target, but when you see a group of enemies charging down a hallway you suddenly did a whole lot more damage than an auto-attack. When things get harder, it's that knowledge of the skills that'll keep you alive. Or less dead when you still wipe.

Which brings me to my biggest gripe about the game. The difficulty of PvE is not consistent. I understand the dynamic events are new and challenging to tweak perfectly, but man sometimes it was just obnoxious. There were times with my norn defending the bear shrine, we must've had the entire server right there all fighting together. It was mindlessly easy. I tried doing that same encounter later with only 3-5 people and everybody wiped at least 5 times. Even if we got there together, three sons of svanir would just all shoot the closest person at the same time and immediately drop him. And that would proceed until all of us were defeated over the course of 5 seconds. Even worse, with the guardian's lack of offensive range (even with a staff it's very short) I could not do a single thing about it. It's flexibility is nice and it's amazing when it works, but those times it doesn't work it gets really really really obnoxious really fast. Felt like the game just wanted to have its way with me and made sure it did.


----------



## tael

I only got to play for about 2 hours, but I enjoyed what I was able to get.
Damn work and 12+ hour shifts.
I haven't really been reading much on GW2 news, are there any announcements for more weekends? Hopefully, get some more game time if so.

A little worried about the lack of skill customization from what I've seen so far. Would be nice if the 1-5 weapon skills had some variation per weapon as well.
Maybe I just didn't play enough to see it, but is there going to be much difference in the 1-5 skills as you level up?
Hard to give a real good opinion since I barely got to brush the surface.

Just played a Warrior this time, I usually go with some sort of ranged fighter(Magic or conventional), the combat was pretty fun. Used Sword, Hammer, Greatsword, Mace, didn't get a chance for rifle or long bow. Will probably try mage-type next time.

Hopefully they roll out another beta weekend soon.


----------



## gmpotu

wow that was the lamest close to beta i have ever been a part of


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> wow that was the lamest close to beta i have ever been a part of


I agree! I was expecting some big boss


----------



## FLCLimax

Ah, the end. great game, my world was victorious again in WvW. good times.


----------



## djriful

Last shot before the server shuts down.


----------



## MoYu

lol it ended at the char creation menu XP as i was trying out various classes


----------



## StormXLR

The closing beta event was quite lame but, the beta weekend verall was fun


----------



## theloneplant

I liked the event while the timer was running, but it got old after a while. The legendary white rabbit was the best of course


----------



## malikq86

-deleted-


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> beta isn't technically over... Admins said to meet them tomorrow for some close beta event.


source?


----------



## FLCLimax

btw, i had to fight that giant(the one from the pax east 2012 panel video) with just one other player....longest, most painful fight in a MMO. not alot of people were in Diessa Plateau i guess.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Cant wait for release. Had a great time with the Beta.


----------



## malikq86

-deleted-


----------



## Zen00

Yep, the beta finale was a decided disappointment in my books.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> My chat box with the Admins spamming the message to all of us. But also this: http://twitter.com/#!/guildwars2
> *Join us in the Wayfarer Foothills in the norn lands for a special Beta Weekend Event finale, tonight at 11:00 p.m. PDT.*
> Also there will be 1 beta event every month until release.


Uhm, that's already over. I was there. 11 PM Pacific was like 1h 20min ago.


----------



## Tridacnid

That was fantastic. Didn't go to the end event, but enjoyed everything I did.


----------



## malikq86

nvm.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Uhm, that's already over. I was there. 11 PM Pacific was like 1h 20min ago.


Dope.









it's 3:30am here...not thinking straight.


----------



## jadenx2

well... i had a blast.


----------



## djriful

I am 75% to lvl20. but I saw someone at lvl 30 yesterday lol... he must have been playing for 24 hours...


----------



## HothBase

I didn't want to spend too much time on a single character since they're being wiped anyway. Highest level I reached was 6 I think, but I tried all professions except necro.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I didn't want to spend too much time on a single character since they're being wiped anyway. Highest level I reached was 6 I think, but I tried all professions except necro.


which did you like the best? imo until you've unlocked all weapons and played with each for a few hours (level 10?)...its hard to judge...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am 75% to lvl20. but I saw someone at lvl 30 yesterday lol... he must have been playing for 24 hours...


Highest guy I saw was 39.... He did every beta zone to 100% (minus 1-3 bugged things). Pretty crazy.









I got to 22 with some rather casual playing, but I didn't make more than 1 character.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Juganot

I did an ele till around level 14 I think. I didn't play that much like 9 hours at most. I didn't want to play too much of pve as I hate repeating stuff and didnt want to ruin the start of the game when it's fully released.









Next beta I will probably just do pvp from the start with a warrior/guardian, not too sure yet.

GW2 is a fantastic game, can't wait for final release.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Here's a video I captured before beta ended. This changed my mind on the entire game... so great!


epicness! that didn't happen when I passed the Temple of the Ages


----------



## Battou62

I ended up on the Blazeridge Mountain server as all the other discussed servers were full. I took my Norn thief all the way to about level 22 and completed the preview of the personal story (it stops the story at level 20). I played all weekend and only managed to explore <10% of the world. I was very impressed with this game. It looked very polished for a first time beta. Only major problem that Anet needs to address is server side. The game felt really laggy the majority of the weekend. As any good thief/rogue knows its very annoying trying to vanish with lag present. I only managed to play few pvp matches, but I had a blast playing what I did. I was very funny watching everyone trying to get used to the new combat system, and it does take some getting used to. I felt fairly comfortable after ~20 levels of fighting npcs that I could hold my own in the battlegrounds







I don't do a good job of expressing my true feelings for the game in writing. But I will say; this is the most excited I have been about a game in a LONG time. I don't want to jinx anything, but I hope Anet continues to work just as hard on this game post launch as they have for the last 5-6 years.


----------



## Bastyn99

That sure was an exciting weekend. I only slept 12 hours total and played GW2 nonstop while I was awake. Got to lvl 31 with my ranger, at got 100 % completion in all areas but the second Charr Area. Tried some WvWvW, but sadly didnt get into Ascalonian Catacombs as the damn dungeon bugged and wouldnt let my party join the same instance. I really enjoyed almost everything.

I think I played too much though, not gonna do that in the next BWE.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Decided to change my first class on live from necro to Ele, they are just so fun with element swaps and the ability to conjure elemental weapons.
Got a necro to 20, guardian to 9, mesmer to 4, and ele to 12. I don't plan on rolling a mesmer again I hated the illusion system.


----------



## FLCLimax

played this build with a polar bear pet in pvp for a while, it was ridiculous. i can see rangers getting nerfed. the few times i got downed my pet killed someone and rallied me in a few seconds. pet with permanent stability, high HP, high toughness, AOE chill, regeneration, can become invincible for ten seconds, i get the regen and toughness too, high mobility, criples, daze, chill, etc. it's just too much, i held a point vs a warrior, necro and mesmer for a while. when they killed me, my pet finished the mesmer and rallied me and it was back to business.

EDIT: pet can become invincible twice. defy pain and signet of stone. i never even used rampage as one.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I haven't had this much fun in an MMO, well, pretty much ever. They did everything they said they would do with this game and it really works near-flawlessly. There are still some weird scaling issues and I'm sure they will tweak the difficult a bit along with pet AI, but this game blew me away.

I'm happy I can finally do things for fun again, instead of only grinding out quest hubs. For example, I spent about an hour fighting the veteran oakhearts solo on my thief (shortbow + dagger/dagger) without any armor on, just to practice dodging and see if I could do it. One mistake = dead. Eventually I took down three in row without getting touched.









In the same area there was an event for a champion oakheart that would spawn and give lots of experience. I was also close to the swamp so I could jump into the meta event when it was getting ready. Or I could head south to that outpost with SO MANY CENTAURS that always seemed to be overrun.


----------



## Lokster1

Only got to play around a hour and a half last night after getting home so I wasn't able to get far at all. Made a Norn Thief and just did some quests in the starter zone, found it to be really cool and fun. Wish I could of played a bit more to get a better feel of some other classes and PvP. Hopefully I'll actually be home for the next beta weekend. Can't wait for this to be released for real!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone that played guardian ever find different armor? I got almost to lvl 20 and it was the same chainmail armor or scale armor, which was extremely similar.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Anyone that played guardian ever find different armor? I got almost to lvl 20 and it was the same chainmail armor or scale armor, which was extremely similar.


there's a few different stuff from Karma or crafting. you won't find a really wide variance off drops until lvl 30.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there's a few different stuff from Karma or crafting. you won't find a really wide variance off drops until lvl 30.


Ok good to know. I was also referring to the armor that could be bought as well from the armorsmiths.


----------



## a pet rock

I only saw a few cosmetic changes. I noticed when I equipped a new helmet, added gloves and pauldrons, and one time out of all the times I changed gear did the actual look change for my charr's pants. Frankly, I was disheartened by it since I like seeing what everything looks like but I also know 30 isn't even halfway to max level.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I only saw a few cosmetic changes. I noticed when I equipped a new helmet, added gloves and pauldrons, and one time out of all the times I changed gear did the actual look change for my charr's pants. Frankly, I was disheartened by it since I like seeing what everything looks like but I also know 30 isn't even halfway to max level.


I just wanted to make sure they had lots of armor choices like the original. I'd be pretty disheartened if there was no rare armor.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## MaFi0s0

Do you guys think an overclocked 3770k on water will be able to run this game once optimized in the mists at 60FPS constant??


----------



## malikq86

^ im hoping the game runs better at release than in beta. I want to get 60fps constant.....


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't remember the healing skill creating a shield around you as you healed. Also look at the main attack for the septar they made it so tiny in the beta.

Wish weight of justice as underwater skill was there as well.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ im hoping the game runs better at release than in beta. I want to get 60fps constant.....


Yeah, it's weird having to ensure you need a high fps in an mmo. There's no way you can play this game with a low FPS; forget about dodging at 20fps.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm sure performance issues will get worked out my main concern as many other players is using the same individual five skills for every weapon throughout 80 levels. Seems a lot of GW1 players equally feel the same. Someone mentioned setting up skills for each weapon like the utility skill set, maybe with more guidelines it could work. I'm hoping they take a look at it.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/MORE-weapons-skills/page/1


----------



## grishkathefool

I'd say you'd have to tune the game towards the Performance end of the scale as opposed to the Quality end. Heck, if I were a serious PvP'r I'd do that anyway, no matter what level of tech my rig had. I used to dumb down my game when I played league DoD. Every benefit helps.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I'd say you'd have to tune the game towards the Performance end of the scale as opposed to the Quality end. Heck, if I were a serious PvP'r I'd do that anyway, no matter what level of tech my rig had. I used to dumb down my game when I played league DoD. Every benefit helps.


I feel the issue with that in this game though is seeing what the enemy is casting in GW2 is very important. If you turn down graphics / particles, you may miss a spell they're casting, etc. Games that you can run on low without issue, and in fact get an advantage are games like Starcraft II.


----------



## djriful

20FPS?

I'm seeing 40-65FPS in most area and overcrowded zone low as 32FPS. But I do know it should run way higher in retail.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 20FPS?
> 
> I'm seeing 40-65FPS in most area and overcrowded zone low as 32FPS. But I do know it should run way higher in retail.


Regardless of the poor optimization the beta had, your system and its specifications probably carried itself through everything


----------



## malikq86

i was getting anywhere form 10 fps with max settings in major cities to 80 fps out in the wilderness...crazy.

my buddy who has a slightly worse system then i do..seemed to get a few more fps they myself...

i wonder if my Norton Security Suite has anything to do with it....hmmm....


----------



## thelamacmdr

oh..oh dear god...can I recommend a million other alternatives to that? AVG, Avast, Windows Defender/security essentials...ClamWin...please please pick Q_Q


----------



## FLCLimax

my frame rate was only bad in the tutorials and of course during the legendary rabbit fight.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> oh..oh dear god...can I recommend a million other alternatives to that? AVG, Avast, Windows Defender/security essentials...ClamWin...please please pick Q_Q


I got Norton Security Suite for free (Comcast)...i researched a lot before installing...everyone says its MUCH better than before. A lot lighter with resources. But idk...hard to tell.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/summary/summary2011.pdf <-- Symantec got Gold Award for Performance
http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/test-reports/janfeb-2012/

FYI - I used to have ESET (had to pay for it)...which I LOVED, but heard it's web secuirty wasn't too great. Symantec (Norton) is suppose to have very good protection. But like I said...it's basically impossible for me to judge.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Someone mentioned setting up skills for each weapon like the utility skill set, maybe with more guidelines it could work. I'm hoping they take a look at it.
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/MORE-weapons-skills/page/1


It becomes too hard to balance and it makes warrior boring by comparison and also weapons wont mean much apart from looks.
I really like the way it is now, there are PvP, PvE, solo and group weapons, weapons for AoE, weapons for bosses, ranged and melee.


----------



## FLCLimax

i'd like to see more skill selection, and izzy has actually said many times now that it's easier for them(nearly instant) to add or tweak skills and see how they'll work in game. it's actually an easier job overall to balance this game vs the first one, due to improved dev tools.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Someone mentioned setting up skills for each weapon like the utility skill set, maybe with more guidelines it could work. I'm hoping they take a look at it.
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/MORE-weapons-skills/page/1
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes too hard to balance and it *makes warrior boring by comparison and also weapons wont mean much apart from looks*.
> I really like the way it is now, there are PvP, PvE, solo and group weapons, weapons for AoE, weapons for bosses, ranged and melee.
Click to expand...

I don't think I understand your reasoning here. I think that the way skills used to be is superior to how they are making them now; the more skills to choose from, the more interesting the toon. For instance in GW1 there were 20 Axe skills to choose from, (granted a few were renamed duplicates); whereas in GW2 there are 4 for Primary Hand and 2 for Offhand. Even if you consider that one of the Primary Hand skills has 3 "Faces", that's still only 8 Axe skills.

Okay, so they also added Class specific skills for the Axe. Now the Ranger can have 5 total specific skills and the Necro can have 3. I am not convinced that this was a good trade off for killing multi-classing either.

I feel like GW2 is a completely different game from GW1, not a natural evolution of an existing franchise. I think that the Skill and Class system in GW1 was superior to that of GW2. It allowed for such an incredible amount of possible blendings. GW2, on the other hand is going to rely on Combos, apparently.

Shoot, I am not, after this weekend and my experiences prior to it, convinced that the Monk class shouldn't be brought back. I certainly missed having prots and heals thrown at me when hacking into a mob as a Warrior. I also felt like I spent a lot of time reviving other players, more time than it would have taken to just cast a Res spell. I didn't get a chance to be around or play a higher level Guardian, though. Maybe that would have made a difference.

Don't misread me. *I had a great time and look forward to doing so for many, many hours to come.* However, I am having a hard time accepting that *GW2 IS NOT GW1*. It's going to take a very different approach as a gamer for many reasons. My biggest misgiving aforementioned, but slightly behind it is the Persistent Instance. _Someone in an earlier post mentioned how it felt like Rift... I agree._ It was crazy seeing 20+ people all running after the same objectives. In the Orchard, when the Huge Orchard Spider spawned, it was an indescribable conflagration of colors and noises. Most of the time I couldn't tell what was happening, but I kept shooting anyway.

On the other hand, there were times, when I was alone and getting ripped up, that a player or group of players would happen my way and help me survive. That was cool.









I had a hard time adjusting to not having a party with me when I undertook some of the harder instances. I am thinking, specifically, of the Ormi quest. That was tough. I admit, though that when I finally got through it, I did feel a big sense of accomplishment; something like Vanquishing some of the harder areas in GW1.









In sum: I had a great time and look forward to more. I am a human and as such will adapt to the new, while lamenting the old.

oh,

And I am happy to hear what you said, FLClimax:
Quote:


> izzy has actually said many times now that it's easier for them(nearly instant) to add or tweak skills and see how they'll work in game. it's actually an easier job overall to balance this game vs the first one, due to improved dev tools.


----------



## FLCLimax

the warrior was not boring, it's the only class i've played extensively from trades shows till now. it depends on your preference, and also the whole melee is bad thing....been mace/shield the whole time except two times(but switched back mid combat). i was "tanking" the svanir champion and didn't go down at all. of course i am not the type to throw my hands up and cry on the first failure, and i do have experience with the class already.

also the black moas gave a tell before they did their string grab thingy(which they chained with a hard AOE). when they look like they're taking a deep breath that's when you roll or put up shield block. i have a feeling that people are still watching the skill bar and not the actual enemy and just pressing 12345 pretending there's a rotation.


----------



## grishkathefool

I was happy to see that as well, Climax. I noticed that most of the mobs had some sort of tell and that if you were alert to it you could dodge or block.

I had a great time as a Warrior duel wielding swords and using the greatsword. I loved the animation that accompanied Hundred Blades.


----------



## a pet rock

What are the warrior's mace and board skills? The guardian's were much less appealing after I rolled a charr warrior with a greatsword. Granted, the warrior greatsword made it a lot harder to live through anything especially solo.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> What are the warrior's mace and board skills? The guardian's were much less appealing after I rolled a charr warrior with a greatsword. Granted, the warrior greatsword made it a lot harder to live through anything especially solo.


this is the build i went with: http://www.gw2builds.org/view/101013/meat_shield

*Smash > Bash > Pulverize* chain does good damage to account for the slower attack speed. i upgraded my weapon alot which helped. i generally save *Counter Blow* for when my endurance is low and i can't side step an attack. *Pommel Bash* is always used to stop the big attacks that telegraph(for multiple baddies with big swings Skull Crack on the other foe), it's also useful for stopping anything in its tracks for a second which is good to control enemies who flee and bring adds. *Shield Bash* is generally used after dodging to get me back in melee range. it's also good for stunning the caster standing in the mid or back line in a fight. only thing about that is you have to really know the distance of this move perfectly. since i was not targeting, the shield will not stun an enemy unless you hit them at the end of your dash. over shoot or fall short and it's a wasted skill. *Shield Stance* of course is the life saver. when i want the bastard on me and me only but i want to live this is the go to skill. i get off as much of the chain attack as i can before the boom is lowered and besically stand right up on the mob and block what is otherwise an instant kill. shield block is also useful for casters and ranged multiple attackers. you can move while blocking and it works from all sides.

for enemies like the ettins or those black moa, i save the *Skull Crack*(Pommel Bash if my adrenaline is too low) for their AOE strikes, because there's no sense in me living if all my buddies get killed.

for utility, i just use *Banner of Defense* to help with general survivability, *Dolyak Signet* for damage reduction, and *Signet of Stamina* to allow more frequent dodging. my heal is *Healing Signet* for the passive regen. typically i am good at avoiding damage and while i am blocking, dazing or stunning my health creeps back up.

EDIT: Maces and Hammers will hit basically everything in front of you except for their more directed attacks. skull crack is a great burst skill for control. i also did a bit of min/maxing. dolyak+healing signet work great together, upgraded my gear often and used toughness/vitality upgrade components.


----------



## a pet rock

That's definitely a lot more tanky than the guardian's mace+board. A whole ton of stuns which I think in this game work out better than most buffs. With the guardian, it's minor heals and defense buffs which makes it much more support-oriented. What I ended up doing with my charr warrior was waiting for the mob to run in and when they got in a line in a hallway I'd throw the greatsword for line damage. If they were out in a more open area where I had an easier escape route I would whirlwind straight through the mob and run back to the casters. I could handle single mobs with the chain easily, and if there were groups sitting still I could use that hundred blades thing and mop up at least half their hit points of everything in the group. The important thing was that I had almost no defensive capabilities. It made the personal story quests much more difficult, but dynamic events were hilariously awesome. "Oh, what's that? There's a huge mob coming this way in a really small area? Oh, it's like Christmas all over again!"

Also bear in mind I did five characters ranging from levels 6-15. I didn't come close to unlocking all the weapon skills (especially on ele). I only did PvE which means I only had two utility skills on my one highest level character. I was much more interested in advancing five different personal stories and seeing the contrasts between them. For instance, with my charr the Iron Legion and Blood Legion personal stories diverged almost immediately in very interesting ways.


----------



## Rickles

I spent a lot of time as an ele primarily doing pvp. I realized when I started that due to having 20 skills the ceiling would be quite high. I was right. I tried using the prebuilt ele pvp and man did I get trashed. Swapping was clunky and slow.

Than I took apart the traits and rebuilt from the ground up. That is when ele got interesting. That is also when I started to get 6k crits, granted I died a lot too, but I was almost always in the top 3.

I found my dabbling as a guardian in pvp felt like a complete waste of time, I couldn't find any build that I found to be effective and/or enjoyable.

Image is of a game where i just sat in a catapult. Which was actually pretty fun.


----------



## FLCLimax

how's this for gear variety?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Been hearing alot of disapointment from people that were in the beta, graphically and game play wise. What do you all think, does it live up to your expectations. Are you all enjoying it?


Refer to the last 50+ pages and see all the positive comments.


----------



## grishkathefool

Short answer is yes. Read my post (about 5 posts earlier) for a more complete idea of how I feel.

Yes, I had a great time and look forward to more.

Graphics were better than one would expect for a Beta. There is still work to be done, though. But all in all I thought it was very well put together.


----------



## FLCLimax

notice something about all of his posts in this thread?


----------



## a pet rock

Before it starts again.

http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Been hearing alot of disapointment from people that were in the beta, graphically and game play wise. What do you all think, does it live up to your expectations. Are you all enjoying it?


I did a /age command at the end of the beta. Considering I had to work on both Friday and Saturday and still had 29 hours of gameplay, I can safely say that I loved this game.

Ignoring all lag, latency, and optimization issues, I saw very little bugs in the game and I personally enjoy a lot of the implemented systems in GW2. Not to mention I only played 3 classes, never got passed about level 12, only experienced the human starting zone, and haven't even touched dungeons yet.

There is still so much more to this game and I'm still trying to wrap my head around 1 race and 1 starting zone and 3 classes









Even if I thought this was just another typical MMO, how can anyone pass up a one time $60 entry to the game with no sub fees?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I was skeptical to pre-order, but after all the positive reviews and watching some streaming I decided to get it. I don't think i'll be disappointed. best part is no sub so I can do both tera and gw2


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> notice something about all of his posts in this thread?


Yeah...same as always.








_____

Would still really like keybind modifiers(shift/ctrl/alt). Here's hoping for the next! (as well as an actual "say" chat channel or make local a smaller range). Loved the game though.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

I had a level 17 elementalist and I had a great time playing the beta. Im not a huge mmo person, so no monthly fee was great to hear.
Cant wait for release.


----------



## mrsmiles

I played a Thief myself up to level 17 and while fun the short 7 level's i did with a Guardian were much more fun and entertaining then the Thief i really liked the scepter+focus and greatsword combination although i can see myself carrying one of each weapon to switch things up, guardian will be my main once the game releases.


----------



## djriful

wow I had a great laugh!



Probably a bit too much info in response. Remember not just adult play GW2...


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> how's this for gear variety?


so um i said some positive things and negative things but just watched this video and wanted to share my thoughts

1. looks awesome ive always been fond of a warrior/rogue melee characters but he just looked like a beast im sure it doesnt hurt that yuou already have 3 epics or purple gear

2. i noticed your ability bar changes as you choose different weapons and i do agree that is pretty neat for ex you switched to a gun i think and killed someone with several gun shot type things which is something WOW never offered unless you were 1 class a hunter. but then when you get back to sword it switches to your sword stance

3. Does anyone else besides me think that its just silly for all classes to have a heal button? or is this a beta thing? i always felt games should be hard but having a heal button is just silly because no real life scenarios do you heal as you do combat lol.. well thats one of my dislikes

4. i still really dislike the health bubble in the middle

5. is there an auto loot feature or shortcut besides pressing F i believe then having to click the items one by one? i never figured that out and im sure whoever is reading this would be happy to know

6. will addons be supported and by addons i mean similiar to how WOW addons work? i am not familiar with GW1 or GW2 policies.

again game looks awesome and i hope for the best


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> the warrior was not boring


Not saying it is at all, I considered playing one even though its my last class to play in an MMO as I like using guns or magic.

The highlight of the warrior is it can use the most amount of weapons.
Quote:


> I don't think I understand your reasoning here. I think that the way skills used to be is superior to how they are making them now; the more skills to choose from, the more interesting the toon. For instance in GW1 there were 20 Axe skills to choose from, (granted a few were renamed duplicates); whereas in GW2 there are 4 for Primary Hand and 2 for Offhand. Even if you consider that one of the Primary Hand skills has 3 "Faces", that's still only 8 Axe skills.


Oh I though people meant just homogenise all the skills like it wont matter what weapon you use, but more skills per weapon would be okay if they can balance it and as long as it keeps the flavour of the weapons, for example I found the staff for Mesmer to be more appropriate for a boss or group as its all about debuffs and DoT and can AoE debuff too, but a greatsword in comparison is more for 1v1 although has some AoE its for quick dying mobs as it doesnt do dots and its debuff is only up half the time and stacks up instantly.


----------



## djriful

Not sure why people say Warrior or melee classes are boring. It's all up to personal play styles. From what I see about warrior is more a front line supporter class. Constant battle buff and boost damage for other players.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not sure why people say Warrior or melee classes are boring. It's all up to personal play styles. From what I see about warrior is more a front line supporter class. Constant battle buff and boost damage for other players.


this is what a warrior should be aka braveheart


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> From what I see about warrior is more a front line supporter class. Constant battle buff and boost damage for other players.


What's fascinating about this game is that weapon selection defines that role. For instance, the mace+board combo FLCL posted earlier is almost completely about stuns and interrupts. The warrior I was rolling with a greatsword was sheer AoE DPS. From what little I've seen it looks like each class is capable of fulfilling each role (tank, DPS, healbot) based on weapon and utility skill selection.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not sure why people say Warrior or melee classes are boring. It's all up to personal play styles. From what I see about warrior is more a front line supporter class. Constant battle buff and boost damage for other players.


I put most my time into warrior and had a blast (after I learned the combat better).

i generally have more fun with melee characters, even though most people say they are more boring.


----------



## Blackops_2

Missing it already lol despite my worries of the weapon skills.


----------



## Projector

Ty for the people that commented with their thoughts and feelings on the beta, to the people like flc that get hurt at every little comment seriously. Jump off your high horse and start helping and conversing instead of defending your game relentlessly like you made it or something.


----------



## nycste

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0-S9SQCW4

very nice video of the warrior and some 1v1 pve stuff looks great but again it just seems so damn easy lol. I mean in the video at least the warrior seems to autoattack dodge and sometimes hit their second ability which does some type of super combo attack chain looks great but using only 2 buttons sure got boring quickly in my eyes.

Yes sure its customizable and you are not forced to do a specific order like you felt like you had to do in WOW but no one made you do anything in WOW. We used damage meters and for hecks sake if I was not top 3 on damage I knew I was under geared or doing something wrong and had to improve myself. If you are the type who do not care about meters then thats fine, but sadly do not expect me to invite you if I need a DPS buddy for a 5man (WOW TALK) unless your a good friend or very skilled because well not dying > damage god who pulls aggro and dies every 5seconds lol.

ahhh, this makes me want to play my buddies account again (GW2) and make a warrior









PS - to all of those defenders in this thread please keep in mind we are not attacking GW2 we are instead using negative comments to express our feelings and thoughts but it does not mean we are bashing the game or the community. I was once a total newb in WOW too and grew and learned and played my heart out for days and years and became a very good and respected player for tanking and damage dealing. If GW2 changes all these roles that is fine but I am programmed that there should always be a tank and thus I expect to see a tanky a semi healer and a few DPS per group unless your doing some of my famous Heroic Mech runs with 4 high dps and one healer and no CC









just spilling out my change, yes i miss wow but i do not MISS CURRENT wow as they broke the game and I am sorry for talking about WOW so much this is a thread about GW2 but I am also sorry if you cannot compare GW2 to WOW then something is also wrong because GW2s goal besides being a great game is to obviously steal WOW player base and become a better game!

hats off again and looking forward to the next beta weekend whenever that may be to play at my friends house again


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> how's this for gear variety?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so um i said some positive things and negative things but just watched this video and wanted to share my thoughts
> 
> 1. looks awesome ive always been fond of a warrior/rogue melee characters but he just looked like a beast im sure it doesnt hurt that yuou already have 3 epics or purple gear
> 
> 2. i noticed your ability bar changes as you choose different weapons and i do agree that is pretty neat for ex you switched to a gun i think and killed someone with several gun shot type things which is something WOW never offered unless you were 1 class a hunter. but then when you get back to sword it switches to your sword stance
> 
> 3. Does anyone else besides me think that its just silly for all classes to have a heal button? or is this a beta thing? i always felt games should be hard but having a heal button is just silly because no real life scenarios do you heal as you do combat lol.. well thats one of my dislikes
> 
> 4. i still really dislike the health bubble in the middle
> 
> 5. is there an auto loot feature or shortcut besides pressing F i believe then having to click the items one by one? i never figured that out and im sure whoever is reading this would be happy to know
> 
> 6. will addons be supported and by addons i mean similiar to how WOW addons work? i am not familiar with GW1 or GW2 policies.
> 
> again game looks awesome and i hope for the best
Click to expand...

- it's not epic gear. it's just normal racial gear(gold colored), but it's purple due to transmutation of stats.

- in guild wars every class had several healing skills and most people used them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0-S9SQCW4
> 
> very nice video of the warrior and some 1v1 pve stuff looks great but again it just seems so damn easy lol. I mean in the video at least the warrior seems to autoattack dodge and sometimes hit their second ability which does some type of super combo attack chain looks great but using only 2 buttons sure got boring quickly in my eyes.


- around 3 minutes in he fights a troll twice his level, uses movement very well and every skill as needed.

- higher level guardian comes to help and gets killed due to playing like most people complaining about melee classes play.

- it's either too hard or too easy, can't be both. those little white baby drakes are the equivalent of rabbits in the night elf starter zone, nice judgment there.

http://tinyurl.com/7qlxcae

http://tinyurl.com/737b9qr

not taking any shot here. just a little perspective and a question. what is this boring compared to, in MMO land?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 5. is there an auto loot feature or shortcut besides pressing F i believe then having to click the items one by one? i never figured that out and im sure whoever is reading this would be happy to know


Yes the option was in the options menu. All you would have to do was press F then it would loot all items from the corpse automatically. You did have to do this for each individual corpse though.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

btw. anyone else feel like they should give you a choice of what weapon to start with?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> btw. anyone else feel like they should give you a choice of what weapon to start with?


Yes, and every quest that rewards weapons should have a option of one type of each weapon.


----------



## djriful

What I love about GW2 is the Commerce system.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> btw. anyone else feel like they should give you a choice of what weapon to start with?


Yes

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ollii

hehe, I also solo'd the champion troll in the cave, serious challenge (had a mesmer help a bit at the start, be he died quickly







).

I used an average PvE build, which granted me and my allies great utility! I played as a warrior only. My main in GW1 is a warrior, so I thought keeping the tradition ;D and they're totally epic!
http://www.gw2builds.org/view/294101/ollii_s_beta_build_1

btw, flc, nice build page







I love it! big ups to the creator(s)


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Diablo 3 > GW2


If you want to contribute to the discussion with your opinion then you should at least back it up with some reasoning.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> If you want to contribute to the discussion with your opinion then you should at least back it up with some reasoning.


this implies him being a low-level troll. But yes indeed, backing up with some arguments wouldn't hurt


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Diablo 3 > GW2
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to contribute to the discussion with your opinion then you should at least back it up with some reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason why GW2 is a lot worse than Diablo 3 is because Diablo 3 is better than Gay Wars 2
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## HometownHero

Did anyone get a chance to do underwater combat? I havent seen too many people commenting on underwater combat from this past BWE.


----------



## Lifeshield

A little, but not much. Not sure how much of an effect the extra axis has on combat personally.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Why?


Yea, stuff like that really isn't needed in here.


----------



## bubs

is there any idea of when this game will actually be out. i had a blast in the beta got to lvl 16 mesmer i like how fast u get a lot of the spells since they are connected to the weapons. i was coming from swtor where i would not want to make a new character after my 50 but i could see it being fun in gw2 also cause they chare banks i believe

side note d3 and gw2 way different but i am excited for d3 can finally stop my d2 account


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> is there any idea of when this game will actually be out. i had a blast in the beta got to lvl 16 mesmer i like how fast u get a lot of the spells since they are connected to the weapons. i was coming from swtor where i would not want to make a new character after my 50 but i could see it being fun in gw2 also cause they chare banks i believe
> side note d3 and gw2 way different but i am excited for d3 can finally stop my d2 account


June->Sept is the best guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Did anyone get a chance to do underwater combat? I havent seen too many people commenting on underwater combat from this past BWE.


Underwater combat seems to be limited until about level 20 or so. It's pretty hard not to agro tons of mobs when under water, that's my only complaint with it. You can quickly find 3+ mobs on you if you attempt to kite a mob underwater.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> The reason why GW2 is a lot worse than Diablo 3 is because Diablo 3 is better than Gay Wars 2


go back to your cave, troll


----------



## Rickles

From my limited pve experience I found the guardian to be very difficult to solo.

I tried 2h sword to hopefully burn down mobs quickly and pop my heal in the middle of the fight.

Tried mace and shield, mace and focus, mace and torch, just trying to trickle self heals. While keeping myself shielded/alive.

I tried the 2h hammer, tried to keep the protection buf up, home run if I could detect a big hit incoming, or needed to buy time for other cooldowns.

Even with all these different strats/tactics I could not find an easy/effective way to solo compared to a ranger or an elementalist.

Any tips from an experienced Guardian?? Is this a class to use in groups and avoid solo?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> June->Sept is the best guess.
> Underwater combat seems to be limited until about level 20 or so. It's pretty hard not to agro tons of mobs when under water, that's my only complaint with it. You can quickly find 3+ mobs on you if you attempt to kite a mob underwater.


I agree that underwater combat can become quite a hassle concerning the mobs surrounding you. But that brings up a very realistic perspective: creatures originating from land will have a hard time surviving in water. It's not their terrain...at least that's how I would look at it.


----------



## asc3nsion

Any rough idea when is the next BWE? Missed the last one cuz of digital keys sold out


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> From my limited pve experience I found the guardian to be very difficult to solo.
> I tried 2h sword to hopefully burn down mobs quickly and pop my heal in the middle of the fight.
> Tried mace and shield, mace and focus, mace and torch, just trying to trickle self heals. While keeping myself shielded/alive.
> I tried the 2h hammer, tried to keep the protection buf up, home run if I could detect a big hit incoming, or needed to buy time for other cooldowns.
> Even with all these different strats/tactics I could not find an easy/effective way to solo compared to a ranger or an elementalist.
> Any tips from an experienced Guardian?? Is this a class to use in groups and avoid solo?


Don't spam skills, 1 is your main combo and damage dealer. You should be spamming 1 (or have it on autocast), and use 2-5 in situations that are needed like applying debuff to a mob, etc. They shouldn't be used just for damage 90% of the time.

Never stop strafing.. you should always be doing circle around the mob.. the game isn't like most MMOs, doing circles will cause some attacks to miss because many of their larger attacks have a "wind up" so it will go to your left or right when your moving. At later levels, being hit by a "big" attack can pretty much kill you.

Also, merchants update with gear for your level every 5 levels. Make sure you have that gear as a *minimum*. You can get some pretty good blue/green gear from heart vendors after you complete them, so make sure you check them. Not all have some. (Remember, green is better than blue in this game)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Any rough idea when is the next BWE? Missed the last one cuz of digital keys sold out


May 25th most likely.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I personally had no problems with underwater combat, it felt the same has regular combat. The downed state I found confusing thou, the game would tell you to quickly swim up, then when you hit the surface you lose all abilities and just get destroyed.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I personally had no problems with underwater combat, it felt the same has regular combat. The downed state I found confusing thou, the game would tell you to quickly swim up, then when you hit the surface you lose all abilities and just get destroyed.


that's weird







I just had to keep catching my breath until I had enough health again. Foes cut the chase once I was up, so I could regen safely.

Btw, does anyone know whether there will be titels like Legendary Survivor? Or will it be more like daily challenges, missions,... average stuff


----------



## Ziggy

For those who have pre-ordered, or are going to, what edition did you get? I was originally looking at the Limited edition but half the items you get are one time use...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggy*
> 
> For those who have pre-ordered, or are going to, what edition did you get? I was originally looking at the Limited edition but half the items you get are one time use...


I have collectors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> that's weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to keep catching my breath until I had enough health again. Foes cut the chase once I was up, so I could regen safely.
> Btw, does anyone know whether there will be titels like Legendary Survivor? Or will it be more like daily challenges, missions,... average stuff


You must of found nice enemies, mine saw me reach the surface and thought I was a free meal.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> From my limited pve experience I found the guardian to be very difficult to solo.
> I tried 2h sword to hopefully burn down mobs quickly and pop my heal in the middle of the fight.
> Tried mace and shield, mace and focus, mace and torch, just trying to trickle self heals. While keeping myself shielded/alive.
> I tried the 2h hammer, tried to keep the protection buf up, home run if I could detect a big hit incoming, or needed to buy time for other cooldowns.
> Even with all these different strats/tactics I could not find an easy/effective way to solo compared to a ranger or an elementalist.
> Any tips from an experienced Guardian?? Is this a class to use in groups and avoid solo?


I got to lvl 19 and was fairly decent in PvE with the guardian. Guardian is all about control and using the AoE effects when necessary. I ran mostly a staff and greatsword though once i found the sceptar i ran it with the staff as well. With the staff if i was going against a warrior, i would draw him, lay down line of warding, then put down signet of swiftness, and what ever the ring of fire signet is that purges conditions. After that get the great sword out and hit leap of faith along with the spinning skill, and then spam number 1. You really shouldn't even have to switch to the great sword on one person i mainly used it for mobs.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Troll
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why GW2 is a lot worse than Diablo 3 is because Diablo 3 is better than Gay Wars 2


I sense troll, that's just your opinion and why expressing such comment about D3 vs GW2. Both are RPG but different gameplay. This is a GW2 thread not a VS thread. You're on my ignore list. Gratz

Edited: ah! I just realized the mod deleted his post. If so please delete mine as well.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have collectors
> You must of found nice enemies, mine saw me reach the surface and thought I was a free meal.


Maybe I was just being lucky...or you were being unlucky hehe ;D. Either way, I love playing underwater!

btw, to the people who own a true gaming mouse with more buttons than standard mice, do you think it's worth buying this kind of gadget for guild wars 2? The only thing that really bothered me was that I mostly had to use my keyboard. I would like to have a two-handed feeling. Right now, my mouse was only good for controlling my view :/ It's a rechargable logitech, great quality, with 2 side buttons. I might try a certain config with the few extra features it has in the next beta...but I've been reading about the Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.. 7 MMO Gaming Mouse and kinda like it, though I'm not sure whether that such a mouse would be any good for gw2..

I know this hasn't got much to do with gw2, but it's oriented around it...a bit...lol


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Maybe I was just being lucky...or you were being unlucky hehe ;D. Either way, I love playing underwater!
> btw, to the people who own a true gaming mouse with more buttons than standard mice, do you think it's worth buying this kind of gadget for guild wars 2? The only thing that really bothered me was that I mostly had to use my keyboard. I would like to have a two-handed feeling. Right now, my mouse was only good for controlling my view :/ It's a rechargable logitech, great quality, with 2 side buttons. I might try a certain config with the few extra featuers it has in the next beta...but I've been reading about the Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.. 7 MMO Gaming Mouse and kinda like it, though I'm not sure whether that such a mouse would even be good for gw2..


I have a R.A.T. 7 (not the MMO version) and while I love it the extra buttons are not needed for GW2, using just Q, E, R , and T you can get all the hard to reach 7-0 keys.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Maybe I was just being lucky...or you were being unlucky hehe ;D. Either way, I love playing underwater!
> btw, to the people who own a true gaming mouse with more buttons than standard mice, do you think it's worth buying this kind of gadget for guild wars 2? The only thing that really bothered me was that I mostly had to use my keyboard. I would like to have a two-handed feeling. Right now, my mouse was only good for controlling my view :/ It's a rechargable logitech, great quality, with 2 side buttons. I might try a certain config with the few extra featuers it has in the next beta...but I've been reading about the Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.. 7 MMO Gaming Mouse and kinda like it, though I'm not sure whether that such a mouse would even be good for gw2..


Underwater mobs are hard to kill due their health regen. I was surprised and panic. "omg why I can't kill this thing!!!" I had to swim out and kill it with my Greatsword.

MMO mouse not a big thing for me, I think the 2 buttons on the side of my G5 is enough for Auto-run mode. + I'm glad this is not like SWTOR where you have too many abilities to bind. I'm serious SWTOR without macro is just nightmare.


----------



## Lifeshield

I think I'll likely use a control pad come full release personally.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggy*
> 
> For those who have pre-ordered, or are going to, what edition did you get? I was originally looking at the Limited edition but half the items you get are one time use...


Just go for the regular edition like you said most of the stuff are consumables and they stated you will be able to purchase all items in the deluxe edition sometime after release


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Just go for the regular edition like you said most of the stuff are consumables and they stated you will be able to purchase all items in the deluxe edition sometime after release


This is exactly the case why I didn't spend $80 instead $60. Those $20 are consumables and it will be gone once used. They have limited time on those items as well.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have a R.A.T. 7 (not the MMO version) and while I love it the extra buttons are not needed for GW2, using just Q, E, R , and T you can get all the hard to reach 7-0 keys.


Maybe the MMO is pretty overkill, I wonder if people would have trouble resting their hand on it without pushing any putton, LOL. The R.A.T. 7 looks really good too







Guess I better leave it for now and first test all options on my current ;D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Underwater mobs are hard to kill due their health regen. I was surprised and panic. "omg why I can't kill this thing!!!" I had to swim out and kill it with my Greatsword.
> 
> MMO mouse not a big thing for me, I think the 2 buttons on the side of my G5 is enough for Auto-run mode. + I'm glad this is not like SWTOR where you have too many abilities to bind. I'm serious SWTOR without macro is just nightmare.


hehe, I did the same sometimes...let them come at you outside the water and then make a great comeback xd. It's especially the buttons beyond the standard 1-9(-0), I really don't like pushing F1-F12 on my current keyboard, kinda out of reach.

Thanks for the replies guys, +r, guess I'll first try to get most of my current mouse next beta


----------



## Battou62

I saw a couple of clips of the above engineer playing, and he is very good. This makes me wonder, because the consensus on the beta forums is that the engineer seems to be one of the weakest professions in game atm.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I saw a couple of clips of the above engineer playing, and he is very good. This makes me wonder, because the consensus on the beta forums is that the engineer seems to be one of the weakest professions in game atm.


all the class forums are full of people saying how weak they are. that's how it goes, those are the people who fail and immediately throw the blame elsewhere.

just look at all the videos in this thread of well played classes prevailing in the situations that people say they are useless in. there are surely things that i hate and think need to be tweaked, but the vast majority of these judgments are from people use to playing ever quest(mechanically) for their whole MMO life. they aren't at fault, but not being at fault doesn't automatically mean that they have much of a point.

Another PVP video:





OMG melee needs buff!


----------



## FLCLimax

OMG Engineer soooo weak!


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> all the class forums are full of people saying how weak they are. that's how it goes, those are the people who fail and immediately throw the blame elsewhere.
> OMG melee needs buff!


Yep. I was absolutely terrible at Guardian. Doesn't mean the class is broken.


----------



## Battou62

@Climax

Jeez...I am still waiting to see someone achieve similar results with a thief. I am not sure it is possible.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> OMG Engineer soooo weak!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHAFoxfLl34


WOW I wish I had seen that video before while I was playing the engineer, I do one or two things he does in there but I learned a lot from his method of placing bombs, movement patterns and positioning! Now I'm even MORE excited than before to get back in the game and try this out!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> - it's not epic gear. it's just normal racial gear(gold colored), but it's purple due to transmutation of stats.
> - in guild wars every class had several healing skills and most people used them.
> - around 3 minutes in he fights a troll twice his level, uses movement very well and every skill as needed.
> - higher level guardian comes to help and gets killed due to playing like most people complaining about melee classes play.
> - it's either too hard or too easy, can't be both. those little white baby drakes are the equivalent of rabbits in the night elf starter zone, nice judgment there.
> http://tinyurl.com/7qlxcae
> http://tinyurl.com/737b9qr
> not taking any shot here. just a little perspective and a question. what is this boring compared to, in MMO land?


Hey thanks for your response as your the only one, I am not familiar with the gear colors and choices and based my response on every other game so there are lots of gear options and customizations this sounds good very good. Is transmutation of stats similiar to that of WOW reforging do you happen to know? Like for example if you have 100 crit and 100 atk power on an item but crit does nothing for your hero can you reforge 100 crit off into 100 attaack speed or a percent? I know I am sure I can read this in a google search but figured id just ask here.

I had no idea GW1 gave each class several healing abilities so I guess I was ignorant or something but that's how they want to make the game so be it (my own opinion is still weird though do health potions exist in GW2 i suppose if you say no one could argue they are both the same ability except health potions were always horrible hah).

I did enjoy that the guardian came by to help (i didnt know he was a guardian lol) but thats besides the point and yes he may not have been the most skilled warrior but he did dodge and play well which is why i enjoyed the video so much. The combat is very real and very life like i find this to be great I just need to get used to it. The guardian clearly was a FOOL or newb because they like you said never dodged never moved play like most complainers here tend to complain about etc etc. GW2 favors the skilled so much more then any other game I have ever seen and thast just another huge advantage to those who are willing and able to learn from their mistakes and adapt their skills to improve.

I enjoyed the 5v5 comparisons I fully understand everything about teh wow arena game because ive played wow but the GW2 was so confusing to me because i have never done pvp or even played gw2 more then a few hours lol so i cannot really comment except from what i see. There are tons of colors some annoying and some pretty cool but personally that does not interest me and the maps were so big the whole running around for 5-15seconds trying to catch people etc seemed semi silly again i dont know if i watched an arena type game or just a normal pvp matchup with flag points or zone control.

I look forward to learning how to play gw2 again i will repeat that and hope its awesome and fun, but from someone who never played GW franchise and has played many other similiar games it seems to cater to the 14year olds with pretty colors and spells galore rather then a hack and slash like wow i guess.

I ask because I have no idea but does end game combat like in a raid or dungeon compare in terms of MIN MAXing gear like it does in WOW or in GW do you have mroe options and do not have to min or max because of so many features to change weapons, roles and skills? its a very interesting concept its just so new to me i feel bad bashing it but i defend all my comments and feel i should not be scolded for them (not that u did just in general).

Lastly, you commented on the troll twice his level thats true a very well played battle i just re watched a part of it

ehh guess im just blabbing on and on i wont respond again unless i find something very interesting or the next time i play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes the option was in the options menu. All you would have to do was press F then it would loot all items from the corpse automatically. You did have to do this for each individual corpse though.


ahh ok, thanks ill pass this along to my buddy and try and remember it heh - my limited play time i just played the game as much as i could didnt worry about loot much for my limited time


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> @Climax
> 
> Jeez...I am still waiting to see someone achieve similar results with a thief. I am not sure it is possible.


if it didn't cut my frame rate from 50 to 20 i would have recorded something. thieves can be ridiculous in pvp, although they do lack in survivability. if you're jumped by decent players or face a good warrior you are not going to live.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> I ask because I have no idea but does end game combat like in a raid or dungeon compare in terms of MIN MAXing gear like it does in WOW or in GW do you have mroe options and do not have to min or max because of so many features to change weapons, roles and skills? its a very interesting concept its just so new to me i feel bad bashing it but i defend all my comments and feel i should not be scolded for them (not that u did just in general).


well, min/maxing will always be possible but not necessary. i myself min/maxed as much as i could in this beta weekend. there's alot of options for mixing and matching gear for the bonuses or appearance that you like due to stats being character based and not as largely gear based.

for example, in WoW you have a dps warrior stacking STR gear and you need 3000 worth of STR gear and STR gems and such to perform your best, in GW and GW2 you have your maxed out stat value just from your character being max level and spending attributes points properly. the gear will add some attribute, but a smaller amount, and it would compliment your skills. say you are a sword warrior focusing on bleed damage, you can have item upgrades that lengthen bleed duration on foes or increase condition damage.


----------



## mrsmiles

one thing i was never able to find out while playing was how to turn off the auto-attack


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> well, min/maxing will always be possible but not necessary. i myself min/maxed as much as i could in this beta weekend. there's alot of options for mixing and matching gear for the bonuses or appearance that you like due to stats being character based and not as largely gear based.
> for example, in WoW you have a dps warrior stacking STR gear and you need 3000 worth of STR gear and STR gems and such to perform your best, in GW and GW2 you have your maxed out stat value just from your character being max level and spending attributes points properly. the gear will add some attribute, but a smaller amount, and it would compliment your skills. say you are a sword warrior focusing on bleed damage, you can have item upgrades that lengthen bleed duration on foes or increase condition damage.


alright thanks, just watched 2 more warrior pvp videos, i cannot for the life of me understand what the heck is going on in battle hah its the most annoying feeling and it makes me want to bash the game but actually its just me not understanding how combat or abilities work in GW2. so many colors and crowd control from the caster type players it seems so well annoying and i

watched one engineer video he was just like pew pew 2 bombs and a few gun shots and dodges and killed pvp bosses and players like it was a joke. i do not know if he out geared or out leveled anyone else but it seemed beyond easy espcially if he actually did kill 4 enemies 1v4 thats impossible for example in wow and thats all i can compare it to atm. heh o well lots of learning and catching up


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> one thing i was never able to find out while playing was how to turn off the auto-attack


CTRL+ Right click


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> CTRL+ Right click


Thank you for posting this


----------



## grishkathefool

I was thinking today about HoM Rewards. I assume that they aren't active during the BWEs, but didn't try either. That made me wonder if it will be the same as redeeming certain rewards in GW1 - /bonus.

I tried looking for the answer and didn't find anything satisfactory.


----------



## FLCLimax

you'll be given an item in guild wars 2 when it's live to use to access the rewards.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> OMG Engineer soooo weak!


Now that was well played. I didn't have enough time left during the BWE to give the engineer a fair try, and playing one does take some more planing. I'll have to give it a fair chance during the next BWE.

I find it funny that on the official forum that there are numerous posts either complaining that a class is way overpowered or needs a boost because it's way underpowered.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Now that was well played. I didn't have enough time left during the BWE to give the engineer a fair try, and playing one does take some more planing. I'll have to give it a fair chance during the next BWE.
> I find it funny that on the official forum that there are numerous posts either complaining that a class is way overpowered or needs a boost because it's way underpowered.


It's always the case the first time people playing the class still haven't master all the abilities yet. The more they play, let say 2 weeks, they will say it's dang overpower. For example I wasn't doing well with my warrior the fact I am still trying to unlock each weapon skill set. Near level 19, I've pretty much get used to the ability cooldown and timing. At this point you will know what's the best time to strike and to dodge.


----------



## Tyreal

shadow stepping, stealing thief FTW


----------



## nycste

ummm what ability did that 2h ranger have above in the video that allows him to hold someone on the floor for what felt like literally 5 seconds or more and just unload (AUTOATTACK lawls) on him?

from an outside perspective not knowing any of those abilities and attacks looks identical to 2h sword warrior you can tell he is very pvp experienced and shows rhythem in most of his moves and combos vs people he attacked lacked


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> ummm what ability did that 2h ranger have above in the video that allows him to hold someone on the floor for what felt like literally 5 seconds or more and just unload (AUTOATTACK lawls) on him?
> 
> from an outside perspective not knowing any of those abilities and attacks looks identical to 2h sword warrior you can tell he is very pvp experienced and shows rhythem in most of his moves and combos vs people he attacked lacked


probably a pet skill or the enemy being downed. greatsword offers no CC for rangers.


----------



## Vhox

Appears to be the 'downed' state as Climax stated. At least that's what I think.


----------



## a pet rock

Have there been any good Guardian videos from the BWE? All the ones I've found were either from closed betas or not great playing like some of these other videos. I'm curious to see how people optimized that class as I found it very meh. I ended up preferring warrior even though guardian seemed like my kind of class beforehand.


----------



## FLCLimax

so how many of you guys actually changed your gear up when going into structured PVP instead of using the default stuff you were given?


----------



## GOTFrog

Im really sad of no Paragon, loved that class. now I have no idea of what I'm going to play. Never been good playing melee, I'm too stationary. loved my Ele in GW but once I learned how to play my paragon properly never went back to the ele. Thinking of going with Ranger or try something completely different and go Nec.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so how many of you guys actually changed your gear up when going into structured PVP instead of using the default stuff you were given?


Only time I actually touched my gear was when I was setting up my build for the different skill sets other wise the armor and whatnot I left alone since I'm not entirely sure what the calculations for stuff like precision, vitality etc are and what the marginal returns are on those values.

Also, as a side note how would everyone feel if I started a Google Docs page for sign ups for a guild once the game comes out? If not does someone else want to do it, possibly someone with more of a reputation on the site (seems to matter a lot ^_^ )?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so how many of you guys actually changed your gear up when going into structured PVP instead of using the default stuff you were given?


Nope. Didn't play PvP, so it wasn't an option. I got too engrossed in my personal stories.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Like a Boss.


----------



## malikq86

Funnnyy thing is..I was pretty mad about elem when I first starting playing...I thought they sucked and were weaksauce....after I learned how to play them (switching attunements like im on crack) ...i realized they are the coolest, most fun class in GW2!! yes, still weaksauce when we have solo sometimes....but mannn they are so fun...and in group...FORGET ABOUT IT...AOE GALORE!!

Anet still needs to figure out how we can customize our first 5 slots...I don't want to memorize where each skill is on each attunement. If I want to do all my AOE skills...I want them to be key 5 on all the attunements , etc.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


would love to see them going against someone equally as good, and same goes for the other videos you posted.
they know how to play the class they play but its nothing to brag about when all your doing is beating people that have no idea how to properly play the class they chose.

good video's anyways it shows you what those given classes are capable of when played right.

on a different subject, while playing i avoided the personal stories of my thief and guardian, i'll save that when the game gets released.


----------



## pjBSOD

That was solid gameplay, I learned a lot.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so how many of you guys actually changed your gear up when going into structured PVP instead of using the default stuff you were given?


I spent all my time pveing, which is odd for me. I did manage to play a couple of the battlegrounds on my thief with the default setup, which looked pretty bad to me.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Funnnyy thing is..I was pretty mad about elem when I first starting playing...I thought they sucked and were weaksauce....after I learned how to play them (switching attunements like im on crack) ...i realized they are the coolest, most fun class in GW2!! yes, still weaksauce when we have solo sometimes....but mannn they are so fun...and in group...FORGET ABOUT IT...AOE GALORE!!
> Anet still needs to figure out how we can customize our first 5 slots...I don't want to memorize where each skill is on each attunement. If I want to do all my AOE skills...I want them to be key 5 on all the attunements , etc.


My favorite weapons was dual daggers has ele and I already have all the abilities memorized








Also dat mobility with dual daggers! F1+3 for burning speed, then F3+4 for ride the lightning, then turn around and press 5 for updraft, then if you want to kill something F4+3 to charge it


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I also loved dual dagger ele, that class is so much fun. Switching atunements properly over the course of a long fight is INCREDIBLY rewarding to me. Its so natural feeling and I just feel like the biggest badass in the world.

So did anyone try out custom soundtracks? I found a post on the forum that said you just need to drag playlists into your documents-gw2-music folder named things like NightTime, MainMenu, Combat, Ambient, BossFight, etc, and the game will randomly play songs from that playlist when the right time occurs.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Myrtl

I didn't have a chance to play during the beta. I am really looking forward to playing GW2 and trying to get my wife to play it as well. However, I am concerned that the weapon swapping and dodging might overwhelm my very inexperienced wife. So far, how newb friendly does the game seem to be for new to game people (for PvE content)? I just don't want her to become discouraged because of a steep learning curve.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Holy sweet God.

That was awesome!

I suppose it should have been, though.

Elementalists always were a little bit crazy...


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I didn't have a chance to play during the beta. I am really looking forward to playing GW2 and trying to get my wife to play it as well. However, I am concerned that the weapon swapping and dodging might overwhelm my very inexperienced wife. So far, how newb friendly does the game seem to be for new to game people (for PvE content)? I just don't want her to become discouraged because of a steep learning curve.


I actually thought the game was pretty hard. I did tons of moving, dodging, and weapon swapping and there was still tons of unforgiving moments. I watched my gf struggle through the game when she was by herself. You really have to be ready to die sometimes because lots of stronger enemies (even the first tutorial boss!) will down you in a single hit. It's partly to teach you how downstate works, but still, that's a shock to some people.

However, if you can find a good group to play with, I think your wife would have a great time with a ranged weapon sitting safely away from danger and being only as mobile as she wants to. There are dozens of things this game does to be friendly to cooperation, so its not like most mmo's where she would constantly have to compete for resources or anger players around her by steal their mobs/resourcenodes/loot/quests/whatever. I always love having an extra person in the group because there is no penalty for it and I will GLADLY slow down my progress to help my gf along.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Holy sweet God.
> That was awesome!
> I suppose it should have been, though.
> Elementalists always were a little bit crazy...


Elementalists are the greatest class ever and anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves!! ..except for the fact that they're super squishy, somewhat hard to play and can be outdamaged by a ranger..but apart from that they're awesome!! ^_^


----------



## malikq86

^ lol this. so true. GW2 is NOT an easy game...solo PvE is close to impossible with elem (no henchmen!). Group PvE is pretty hard as well..but not impossible...and WAAAYYYYY more fun than solo.

BTW - I played ranger class to level 7 or so...and it was soooo freaking easy...but def. not as versatile...or spell crazy. It was much more controlled and paced...


----------



## Blackops_2

So each elemental attunement gave different skills for every weapon? If so that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So each elemental attunement gave different skills for every weapon? If so that's pretty awesome.


20 different skills, and then if you have conjure spells in 6-9 that is another 5 skills for you and someone else when you summon it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> However, if you can find a good group to play with, *I think your wife would have a great time with a ranged weapon* sitting safely away from danger and being only as mobile as she wants to. There are dozens of things this game does to be friendly to cooperation, so its not like most mmo's where she would constantly have to compete for resources or anger players around her by steal their mobs/resourcenodes/loot/quests/whatever. I always love having an extra person in the group because there is no penalty for it and I will GLADLY slow down my progress to help my gf along.


She would only play when I played so I would be helping her out anytime she needed it. I figured ranged would be best for her. The less things she has to do at the same time (like dodging), the better off she will be. I guess really, I just hope she will have fun playing







.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 20 different skills, and then if you have conjure spells in 6-9 that is another 5 skills for you and someone else when you summon it.


Damn i can tell you what i'm rolling next beta weekend. Those attunements would help me get over the fact that i'm using the same 5 weapon skills over and over and over again.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Damn i can tell you what i'm rolling next beta weekend. Those attunements would help me get over the fact that i'm using the same 5 weapon skills over and over and over again.


next thing you know you'll start complaining about using the same 20 skills over and over again









@malikq86

how is soloing in PvE with an elementalist impossible? i seemed to not have many issues with the one i made.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> next thing you know you'll start complaining about using the same 20 skills over and over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @malikq86
> how is soloing in PvE with an elementalist impossible? i seemed to not have many issues with the one i made.


Possibly lol. It's just going to take me a while to get used to that fact. Coming from GW1, which gaining new skills and armor was my favorite thing about the game, along with testing builds. It's hard for me to not see it getting repetitive. I just want a selection for each weapon doesn't have to be huge, just more. All in all i might be upset about that one downer (IMO) but i'm still stoked for the game, i mean hell i was studying for finals and still put 20+ hours in lmao. It's that fun and i can't wait. Rolling Asura all the way too assuming they put them in the next BWE.

On a side note i hope they release the soundtrack of GW2 for purchase it's great IMO.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Technically its possible for a Ele to have 40 skills but that requires your elite and all of your utility skills to be taken up by weapon summons


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> @malikq86
> how is soloing in PvE with an elementalist impossible? i seemed to not have many issues with the one i made.


I found if had to go against mobs that were like 2 or 3 levels above me...it was really hard...either barely lived ( kitted my @$$ off) or died. Funny thing is...I sometimes found multiple mobs (same level as me) were easier than solo higher level single mobs..lol. With the ranger..it was a joke...I could easily kill 3 levels above me. That bear can tank like no other. #easymode

But than again..I could just suck.









#learn2play

_O god someone please help me..I need to stop using hash tags for no reason..._


----------



## grishkathefool

So the Ele is really powerful, it sounds like. In GW1 there was the Mesmer to counter Ele in combat. I didn't mess much with Mesmer during the BWE. Will they be able do the same?


----------



## CRosko42

Really considering the collectors edition since I missed out on the D3 collectors.

I have a spot on my desk for the statue and everything...

Someone talk me out of it...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So the Ele is really powerful, it sounds like. In GW1 there was the Mesmer to counter Ele in combat. I didn't mess much with Mesmer during the BWE. Will they be able do the same?


In GW1 Mesmer was amazing..it basically could screw anyone up...blackout skills from any class..and yeah it had a TON of spell interrupts...so it was a perfect counter to powerful elems. In GW2 they are different...and as far as I can tell...there doesn't seem to be caste times/interrupts in GW2...I could be wrong.

I miss interrupts from GW1....they created a very deep and strong element in PvP....


----------



## grishkathefool

Looking at the Mesmer Skill List, I only find one skill that can cause an Interrupt and only because it applies Daze to the Target. There are a few other skills that apply a random condition to the target, but it's nothing like the Counter Caster Class it was in GW1. It seems to be mainly a DPS/Boon type class now.

Edit:

Looking closer, it seems like there are a few skills that Push or Knockback the Target. Apparently this serves as an Interrupt too. Anet did this on purpose too, apparently.
Quote:


> Interrupts as they existed in Guild Wars (see here) will not be as prevalent in Guild Wars 2 because of their dependence on low network latency to be used effectively.


I think that's bologna. So now we get to just stand there an get abused by Ele bosses.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Possibly lol. It's just going to take me a while to get used to that fact. Coming from GW1, which gaining new skills and armor was my favorite thing about the game, along with testing builds. It's hard for me to not see it getting repetitive. I just want a selection for each weapon doesn't have to be huge, just more. All in all i might be upset about that one downer (IMO) but i'm still stoked for the game, i mean hell i was studying for finals and still put 20+ hours in lmao. It's that fun and i can't wait. Rolling Asura all the way too assuming they put them in the next BWE.
> On a side note i hope they release the soundtrack of GW2 for purchase it's great IMO.


my guild wars 2 collectors edition comes with a soundtrack cd


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I think that's bologna. So now we get to just stand there an get abused by Ele bosses.


but i'm pretty sure they put in more effects that are similar.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Looking at the Mesmer Skill List, I only find one skill that can cause an Interrupt and only because it applies Daze to the Target. There are a few other skills that apply a random condition to the target, but it's nothing like the Counter Caster Class it was in GW1. It seems to be mainly a DPS/Boon type class now.
> Edit:
> Looking closer, it seems like there are a few skills that Push or Knockback the Target. Apparently this serves as an Interrupt too. Anet did this on purpose too, apparently.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Interrupts as they existed in Guild Wars (see here) will not be as prevalent in Guild Wars 2 because of their dependence on low network latency to be used effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's bologna. So now we get to just stand there an get abused by Ele bosses.
Click to expand...

Elem in gw2 is in no way as powerful as elem in gw1 as far as single target damage goes. Elem were much more like glass cannon in gw1..in gw2 they dont feel as nukey. I feel like the other professions are all quite on par or better with dps tbh. Ranger n warrior should be a bigger concern. Gaurdians probably could use a little help. Idk..to early to tell.


----------



## FLCLimax

people saying warriors are weak are stupid.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/04/28/guild-wars-2-designer-talks-post-launch-content-and-getting-the-community-to-play-together/
Quote:


> "We have a live team of designers and artists and gameplay programmers who are going to be flying over the game constantly, dropping content everywhere" Johanson says. "Our goal is that every time you make a new character, you might go back through a map that you played six months ago and you're going to find completely different content." New content, he says, will be spread across the whole game rather than concentrated in specific areas. As this happens, the events already in place will be altered to accommodate it.
> 
> "You run around Queensdale, the human starter area, and maybe the Brood Mother shows up every X minutes," Johanson continues. "We're going to put another event that can happen there, and then slow down how often the Brood Mother happens. Not only are there new events happening, but everything you've seen before starts happening less often. The world gets larger and larger. Three years from now, if someone makes a brand new character in the game, a place that has 100 events in it might have 300 by then.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> people saying warriors are weak are stupid.


B-b-b-but... melee is so underpowered!! :SARCASM:
(I see this complaint a lot so I had to tease)

But seriously, the damage output here is RIDICULOUS. If you drop the ball for just a second against this build you are going to regret it. I tried to build my warrior similarly but I didn't get this much damage. I need to take a good look at those socketable items...


----------



## malikq86

Just FYI - Guys...Guild Wars was NEVER about 1v1....that's what make GW1 amazing...it was all about guild rank.. and focused much more on objectives and team builds...not 1v1 wins/duals. I don't think you can even 1v1 dual in PvE - can you?


----------



## FLCLimax

no, you can't. that's why all those use to their cookie cutter should pipe down a bit and try and get used to something different.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> no, you can't. that's why all those use to their cookie cutter should pipe down a bit and try and get used to something different.


That's good news. F**k 1v1...real skill comes down to teamwork!!


----------



## a pet rock

Are there any good videos of Guardian? FLCL keeps posting the warrior vids talking about how they're not weak, but what about the other melee classes?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Are there any good videos of Guardian? FLCL keeps posting the warrior vids talking about how they're not weak, but what about the other melee classes?


lol, besides Karl from arenanet? just look how everyone can't even play a warrior without a healer. how do you think a guardian would fare? if i find any i'll post em.


----------



## FLCLimax

Guardian melee in WvW...OMG melee is soooo un-possible in WvW!!!!






Underwater PVP clip


----------



## FLCLimax

found some, haven't watched yet.


----------



## Tralala

I <3 this game, was in weekend beta on Sea of Sorrows (Or somethingi with an S),
I had a blast with all the classes!


----------



## malikq86

What server did you guys play on? And why?

I decided to play on what I could assume would be the least popular server...I didn't want to be stuck in queues nor be plagued with lag...I went with *Scavenger's Causeway*...but I don't think it was the least populated server (though I think it was the bottom 5)..anyone know which was?

Also any idea how many people have pre-ordered the game? I noticed that almost all american servers were "Full" by Sunday.


----------



## FLCLimax

there were probably about 200-300k people playing. i was on sorrow's furnace which was full _immediately_.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there were probably about 200-300k people playing. i was on sorrow's furnace which was full _immediately_.


ya ya, I was on Sorrows Furnace! We pwnd pvp all day long!

Was super fun and crowded as a mother


----------



## malikq86

I'm think I am leaning toward less populated servers.....I don't like being crowded. (>.<)


----------



## a pet rock

I tried Sorrow's Furnace and Darkhaven, but ended up in Maguuma. The first two weren't full quite yet when I was trying to join, but were getting so many players all at once I couldn't get a connection in.


----------



## FLCLimax

keep in mind that when the game comes out you won't be artificially herded into the same few zones.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/bigfoot-spotted-in-nyc-not-really-its-the-end-of-the-first-guild-wars-2-beta/

interesting quote:
Quote:


> "every MMO that i played in recent times, the conversation in the chat is usually about another game. guild wars was one of the first i've played in a really long time where the conversation was 95% about guild wars".


so true.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/bigfoot-spotted-in-nyc-not-really-its-the-end-of-the-first-guild-wars-2-beta/
> 
> interesting quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "every MMO that i played in recent times, the conversation in the chat is usually about another game. guild wars was one of the first i've played in a really long time where the conversation was 95% about guild wars".
> 
> 
> 
> so true.
Click to expand...

QFT

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I'm think I am leaning toward less populated servers.....I don't like being crowded. (>.<)


are ya kidding me, the games designed around highly populated servers, on sorrow you could portal or walk to most of the different areas and catch an event







it was great.

as a matter of fact i hope anet doesnt pull the omg we need more servers cause of initial hype and have all those servers go dead after a month and have to merge... that sucks, seen that in SOOO many games, it ruins it, i say take the effort to get the servers stable when over crowded and leave em that way.


----------



## a pet rock

It's more than just stability. They're going to have to deal with balance issues as well if server populations are too high. Since dynamic events aren't instanced it means the entire server could jump in all at once. I saw some dynamic events get rendered boring by being completely overwhelmed by numbers. It felt like the entire server was doing the same event at the same time all together. That same event was much more entertaining 30 minutes later with only 15 people.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> It's more than just stability. They're going to have to deal with balance issues as well if server populations are too high. Since dynamic events aren't instanced it means the entire server could jump in all at once. I saw some dynamic events get rendered boring by being completely overwhelmed by numbers. It felt like the entire server was doing the same event at the same time all together. That same event was much more entertaining 30 minutes later with only 15 people.


true, but you have to take into consideration is the initial rush of players, once people start getting up into the levels things even out zone wise, considerably.


----------



## a pet rock

Agreed, but I think large server populations will tend towards larger dynamic events at all levels. Second, I think GW2 more than any other MMO will have a consistent player base across all levels because of the down-leveling system.


----------



## Blackops_2

Written In Red: PvE and Combat

Here's an article showing John peter's post on Melee and range attacks and so on.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## HometownHero

Most of these I already knew about, but there are still some useful tips in here. GW2 Tips and Tricks.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Got some note taking to do on guardian. He might not have been dealing damage there at the beginning but he certainly was tanking a bit. Lol he had most of the blue team on him for quite a while and his health was staying above 50%


----------



## FLCLimax

more links:

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/t4vqh/ton_of_hd_pve_videos/

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/t4ngd/going_to_compile_a_list_of_impressive_pvp_videos/

http://topvp.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/guild-wars-2-build-guide-elementalist-scepterdagger-condition-damage-build/


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

Hour long ex-DAoC group WvW footage


----------



## Zen00

You need to update the thread title now that the poll is gone.


----------



## FLCLimax

done.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Game looks awesome. I used to play wow 3 years ago for about 2 years. What can i expect from this game? I have zero interest to play WoW again because its so stale.


----------



## malikq86

When do you guys think is the realistic release date..I know a lot of people saying late June/early July... because of Gamestop...but I have a feeling it's going to be like...Sept. 2012...idk y. The game was very polished...but I think if they decided to take in some of the suggestions from beta testers...it might take a while. Maybe im wrong.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Game looks awesome. I used to play wow 3 years ago for about 2 years. What can i expect from this game? I have zero interest to play WoW again because its so stale.


adventure.

Quote:


> When do you guys think is the realistic release date..I know a lot of people saying late June/early July... because of Gamestop...but I have a feeling it's going to be like...Sept. 2012...idk y. The game was very polished...but I think if they decided to take in some of the suggestions from beta testers...it might take a while. Maybe im wrong.


idk. i am not a sunny person or an optimist so i always say november.


----------



## a pet rock

Nobody knows. They don't even have a date for the second BWE yet. I doubt even the guys at A-net know which month they're releasing.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Nobody knows. They don't even have a date for the second BWE yet. I doubt even the guys at A-net know which month they're releasing.


Im sure its completely dependent on how well this Beta does.


----------



## Phokus

Of course they have a roadmap of when they anticipate the game to go live but that can all change due to BWE and the metrics they get back from that.


----------



## FLCLimax

so much for the dungeon easy mode being too hard and needing to be nerfed. i guess playing your character to 30 and knowing what the hell you're doing makes a difference.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Game looks awesome. I used to play wow 3 years ago for about 2 years. What can i expect from this game? I have zero interest to play WoW again because its so stale.


Take everything you know about wow... and then throw it out the window. This game has no factions, no raids, no constant gear grind, no ganking, no mob stealing, no static combat, no sub fee, no racial advantages to playing a certain class, no spell rotations, no flight paths, no running back and forth to npc for questing, and tons of other differences.

And for the record, these are all good things. The GW2 beta was the most fun I had playing a video game in years. About every 15 minutes I would find something I didn't know about and say, "My god, why haven't games been doing this FOREVER?!!"


----------



## Escatore

I just realised something...

In most of the gameplay youtube videos I watched (specifically for the elementalist and mesmer), there wasn't any mana!









Is that likely permanent, or will it be implemented closer to release?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I just realised something...
> In most of the gameplay youtube videos I watched (specifically for the elementalist and mesmer), there wasn't any mana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that likely permanent, or will it be implemented closer to release?


yeah casters have no mana..i think it's permanent. makes game play faster.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Yup, no mana. It's totally unnecessary with how GW2 works.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so much for the dungeon easy mode being too hard and needing to be nerfed. i guess playing your character to 30 and knowing what the hell you're doing makes a difference.


Really? Cause they almost wiped in the third room against regular mobs. Not even a champion, just regular mobs. Maybe the actual bosses will go down easier, but I haven't gotten that far.


----------



## AvatarPK

Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for GW2. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?

Thanks for the help,

-P.K.


----------



## HothBase

I think a 550 Ti would be capable of running High at 1920x1080, but don't take my word for it. I had no problems playing at 2560x1440 max settings with my 560 Ti. Not sure how an Athlon 64 would fare though, since there are a lot of reports of performance being CPU limited at this stage. They're constantly working on optimizations ofc.


----------



## Sharuko

I played the beta and was severely unimpressed, it was very "meh". I don't see what the hype is all about, it is very Warhammer Online'esque. I quit after a couple of hours, my biggest issues were the combat felt super clunky and unresponsive. Not sure if it was a animation, combat or engine issues. And there were too many loading screens everywhere.

Hopefully my next beta experience is better


----------



## Sharuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/bigfoot-spotted-in-nyc-not-really-its-the-end-of-the-first-guild-wars-2-beta/
> interesting quote:
> so true.


Its only because the beta was based on people who pre-purchased the game even before a release date was announced, it was for the super fans. Once they open up beta and more people come in, the community will be just as bad as every other community.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharuko*
> 
> I played the beta and was severely unimpressed, it was very "meh". I don't see what the hype is all about, it is very Warhammer Online'esque. I quit after a couple of hours, my biggest issues were the combat felt super clunky and unresponsive. Not sure if it was a animation, combat or engine issues. And there were too many loading screens everywhere.
> Hopefully my next beta experience is better


They were definitely having lag issues during the BWE. There were multiple times that I tried to get my attacks off, but they just sat there spinning and not happening. It wasn't the whole time, though, so it's not an engine problem or deliberate decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharuko*
> 
> Its only because the beta was based on people who pre-purchased the game even before a release date was announced, it was for the super fans. Once they open up beta and more people come in, the community will be just as bad as every other community.


Maybe. It could also be that people were genuinely excited about the changes from the standard WoW-MMO blueprint. That and they had to figure it out, since it is so different people didn't automatically know what to do before they even logged in.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Maybe. It could also be that people were genuinely excited about the changes from the standard WoW-MMO blueprint. That and they had to figure it out, since it is so different people didn't automatically know what to do before they even logged in.


I know I am excited for the change from the WoW style of combat. I loved the dodge style of combat Vindictus had, but hated the leveling grind/repetitiveness. So, I hope GW2 will be what I am looking for.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.twitch.tv/okuraku/b/316654818 - Team Legacy siege part 1

http://www.twitch.tv/okuraku/b/316654335 - Team Legacy siege part 2


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for GW2. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> -P.K.


Since you know you will be building a rig down the line, I would go ahead and budget for the best card you think you can afford when the game releases. In other words, if the anticipated release date is Sept., you have 4 months to squirrel away money. That's 18 weeks or so. If you put $10 a week in a box, you'd be able to get a nicer GPU than the 550 for launch.

For $189 you can get a 2GB GTX560 which is roughly 80% more powerful than a 550. AMD also has GPUs that offer more bang. Also, in Sept. prices will probably be a little better too.

Keep in mind, also, that you might be able to find something here at the OCN Marketplace. For instance, here is an Asus 6870 for $145.


----------



## FLCLimax

copied from a post on reddit:
Quote:


> I wanted to post this sooner, but my video upload speed was atrocious. Let's get into it:
> I played a staff guardian almost exclusively during the BWE. There were/are a lot of concern about
> the staff's abilities for the guardian, but after 40+ hours of gameplay I can say the weapon is great
> for the guardian. The weapon skills are more cohesive than most classes' I tried. Utility skills are
> very diverse, but I chose damage mitigating skills. Here's my build:
> 
> http://www.gw2tools.com/skills#g;NaakN;ZYaaaaaaaXdaYZa;Yaaa;ZdUQZ
> 
> In short, I chose guardian because I didn't want to be on the losing team. I wanted to be able to
> last long in a brawl, and wanted to focus on applying boons to give my team the advantage in battle.
> As a result I rarely lost a PVP match. But my damage output is not amazing, so I do die after my damage
> mitigating skills are used up. 1v1; I can't burn any class fast and get crushed waiting for cooldowns.
> Team fighting; between my aoe damage, the protection, regen, might, aegis, retaliation, and burning
> I mitigate/inflict a lot of overall damage.This is how I play. I pop 1st and 3rd virtues, and first 2 utility skills
> jumping into a fight. This applies might-burning and aegis-protection (from virtues), and protection/regen/retaliation
> (from utility skills). So right off the bat enemies are on fire (I deal 10% more damage to burning); allies block an attack,
> deal more damage, take 33% less damage, regenerate and retaliate the rest of the damage.
> Then I lay down all my first 3 staff skills which are all aoe (taking care not to detonate the orb of light, because it's
> not worth the extra cooldown). After a while I then activate my 2nd virtue for general heal/regeneration. If I'm focused
> on by the enemy I have my heal and elite skills that grant invulnerability for a few seconds. And then I lay down consecrations
> (line of warding weapon skill and sanctuary utility skill) as I see fit for crowd control. For burst damage I can pop the staff's
> 5th skill Martyr (applies six boons) coupled with the grandmaster minor-trait of the Virtues trait line: Power of the Virtuous
> (deal extra damage for each boon you apply). Although I forgot about martyr in most of the pvp videos.
> Positioning is very important for the staff guardian. Especially versus multiple enemies. Staying on the outskirt
> of the battle laying down the aoe auto attack wave is ideal. And when it comes to orb of light you've gotta line 'em up!
> But when it comes to symbol of swiftness, sometimes rolling directly into battle and laying the symbol at your feet
> damaging the melee who rush to you and quickly running back to the outskirt of battle is a better option than trying to
> predict a far away enemies' movement. With that said, guardian is a great choice in conquest pvp if your an objective-whore like me.
> And I wouldn't be surprised if guardians got some sort of debuff. Such as: utility skill boon debuff, staff aoe damage decreased,
> health/armor decreased, or maybe some trait reconfiguration away to steer staff guardians away from the raw power line.
> 
> Here's the PVP videos:
> 
> Game 1 Battle of Kyho. I hold my own against multiple enemies (with help from the catapult) and capture points.
> Game 2 Forest of Nifhel. I take out a npc and fight in a team battle.
> Game 3 Battle of Kyhlo. Yakety Sax would be appropriate music for this video. Watch me chase an engineer around.
> Game 4 Forest of Nifhel. Some intense fighting over points.
> Game 5 Battle of Kyhlo. Engineer and me duke it out for 9 mins.
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Other thoughts of the staff guardian (PVE, WVW)
> 
> PvE, the guardian excels similar to that in pvp. The only difference is that line of warding is much more relevant in pve against those dumb npcs.
> With some footwork, line of warding, and general aoe; I could take out large packs of npcs if I played perfectly (which I didn't half the time, and
> got squashed trying to defend someplace from a mass of charr enemies).
> 
> WvW, the staff and major trait to enlarge the symbol of swiftness is crucial for guardians trekking long distances. The funnest time I had in WvW
> was escorting a golem to supply camps (if you were that golem on Darkhaven, let's do it again next BWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Come release I will probably join
> a party to escort golems across the maps, using symbol of swiftness to decrease travel time and the guardian's healing/regeneration to repair.


----------



## CRosko42

So what is everyone's guess on release?

I'm hoping for late june/july, but I assume its going to be late summer, early fall.


----------



## pjBSOD

From what I've heard, they said they'd like to have a few beta weekends... so I can only assume we're going to have maybe 1-2 more weekends, 3 at absolute most, but I highly doubt it. I'd mark the release for sometime August.


----------



## FLCLimax

November. it's probably looming around August or September now, and NCSoft will like to exploit the holiday rush.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2junkies.com/2012/05/04/video-rangers-in-queensdale-part-2-gw2-beta-gameplay-review/


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

not exactly GW2 related but insightful stuff all the same:

http://www.eldergame.com/2010/09/being-aware-of-genre-conventions/

http://www.eldergame.com/2008/01/solo-anti-social/

http://www.eldergame.com/2007/11/learning-the-wrong-lessons-from-wow/

http://www.eldergame.com/2007/12/wow-donut-has-the-wrong-jelly/


----------



## FLCLimax

Fozzik's first play experience with Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> So what is everyone's guess on release?
> I'm hoping for late june/july, but I assume its going to be late summer, early fall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> From what I've heard, they said they'd like to have a few beta weekends... so I can only assume we're going to have maybe 1-2 more weekends, 3 at absolute most, but I highly doubt it. I'd mark the release for sometime August.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> November. it's probably looming around August or September now, and NCSoft will like to exploit the holiday rush.


I'd really hope for something earlier than November.... I can barely contain myself as it is.

And I think June/July is optimistic, but it would be perfect for me: I'll have summer break to play it without having to worry about school. I'd really like for it to come out before school starts back up in fall...


----------



## FLCLimax

Guild Wars 2 Preview at The Escapist


----------



## thelamacmdr

So I went ahead and created a Google Docs form just to test the waters and see what the viability of an OCN Guild Wars 2 guild is before hand so that we don't waste too much time trying to form a guild once the game comes around ^_^.

I read through the rules and couldn't find any that I'm violating so hopefully this is okay? If not then I can rectify the issue and that'll be that.

Any comments are welcome if well..this is unwelcome?

Sign Up Sheet

EDIT:
Also if anyone wants to ever know who has signed up it's available here:
Spreadsheet of current signees


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So I went ahead and created a Google Docs form just to test the waters and see what the viability of an OCN Guild Wars 2 guild is before hand so that we don't waste too much time trying to form a guild once the game comes around ^_^.
> I read through the rules and couldn't find any that I'm violating so hopefully this is okay? If not then I can rectify the issue and that'll be that.
> Any comments are welcome if well..this is unwelcome?
> Sign Up Sheet
> EDIT:
> Also if anyone wants to ever know who has signed up it's available here:
> Spreadsheet of current signees


something thats been said before about guild wars 2 is that you can join multiple guilds so even if there aren't many interested in an OCN guild i believe it should still be made for those that want to play together, you'll still be able to be a part of other guilds at the same time so it doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Tridacnid

I don't know if this has been brought up yet, but has anybody noticed how awesome ANet handles texture popping? Instead of the standard "first it's low-rez, then it's hi-rez" that we all hate, I really enjoyed the geometric morphs between textures as you got closer to them.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up yet, but has anybody noticed how awesome ANet handles texture popping? Instead of the standard "first it's low-rez, then it's hi-rez" that we all hate, I really enjoyed the geometric morphs between textures as you got closer to them.


should be even better once half the graphical effects aren't being churned out by the damn CPU.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

What i would love to see is Puzzles, Rift has these which are GREAT with Puzzles hidden about and once you complete them you earn items and such this would be GREAT thing if they added some puzzles to the game i LOVED doing the ones on Rift, just going around trying to find them and complete them, they also gave Achievements (not really important) but some of them once completed gave out titles as well the best of which was XXXXX, Dances With Squirrels (XXXXX = character name)


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/24645-guild-wars-2-beta-all-your-questions-answered-pc-gamer/page__st__30__p__1149180#entry1149180

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/24645-guild-wars-2-beta-all-your-questions-answered-pc-gamer/page__view__findpost__p__1151055

lol.


----------



## a pet rock

I wonder if after release, people will flock to lower level areas because they're easier and they still get exp.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I wonder if after release, people will flock to lower level areas because they're easier and they still get exp.


I really doubt that, most of my levels seem to come from exploration and events. Also, despite the fact that exp is scaled along with levels the rewards for higher level areas seem far greater and is enough to warrant going through those areas for a faster level and since it's simply more fun to explore a new area and find new quests/events.

@FLCLimax would you mind posting the Guild Wars 2 Sign up sheet in the OP maybe we can get more exposure that way?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> What i would love to see is Puzzles, Rift has these which are GREAT with Puzzles hidden about and once you complete them you earn items and such this would be GREAT thing if they added some puzzles to the game i LOVED doing the ones on Rift, just going around trying to find them and complete them, they also gave Achievements (not really important) but some of them once completed gave out titles as well the best of which was XXXXX, Dances With Squirrels (XXXXX = character name)


That's the first thing that came to my mind too. I loved the secret puzzles and achievements in Rift. I'm glad GW took a page out of their book and implemented things like them. The nice thing here is that they all give a relatively healthy amount of experience for completing. It's nice to have an alternative path to leveling when you dont want to fight.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> @FLCLimax would you mind posting the Guild Wars 2 Sign up sheet in the OP maybe we can get more exposure that way?


sure.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> That's the first thing that came to my mind too. I loved the secret puzzles and achievements in Rift. I'm glad GW took a page out of their book and implemented things like them. The nice thing here is that they all give a relatively healthy amount of experience for completing. It's nice to have an alternative path to leveling when you dont want to fight.


I remember doing a jumping puzzle somewhere in Wayfarers and it involved timed jumping and knowing when to run/fight but I also remember that it took me 2 hours to do and the rewards at the end weren't really worth all the trouble despite the fun I had figuring out how to use my engineer skills to engineer a way around those stupid ravens. I haven't tried any of the others but I would imagine the rewards at higher levels are more worthwhile and the challenges more...challenging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> sure.


Thank you very much ^_^


----------



## Zen00

I do websites, so if OCN ever decides to make a official guild, I can set up a official guild website.


----------



## Blackops_2

Lol man wish i would've participated in that.

FLC found any news on the next beta weekend?


----------



## FLCLimax

nope. i'm kind of sad i won't be in it, just don't want to spend money and get nothing in return.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol man wish i would've participated in that.
> FLC found any news on the next beta weekend?


^ lol @ 1:15 looks like the bird is about to [email protected]#$ the moose


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/guild-wars-2-zombie-island/

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/craft_tool/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> nope. i'm kind of sad i won't be in it, just don't want to spend money and get nothing in return.


Dang







. I take it you haven't pre-purchased yet?

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/ Ah beat me to it the crafting part, apparently the luna-atra skills have already been posted.









Also found this you can view all the skills as if they were in the skill bar and see what each one does. Pretty awesome really.

I see they limited the Ele to some attunment restricted weapons instead of having 20 different skills 5 for each attunment


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I see they limited the Ele to some attunment restricted weapons instead of having 20 different skills 5 for each attunment


Uh..?? Where do you see this? The skill tools don't reflect that and there's been no posts about it.







Either there's an oversight on your part or I'm missing something huge <_<.

edit: Also prefer gw2builds or gw2tools more so than luna.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/user/TristanNYC/videos


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I do websites, so if OCN ever decides to make a official guild, I can set up a official guild website.


Still waiting to see what kind of response we get but so far there hasn't been much of one really, there are only 2 people that have signed up so far (myself included). Still I'm pretty sure that it's because it is far too soon to really tell who will have the game and who won't since there is no release date. Perhaps once the game is released and more start buying the game we will see a better response, I shall give it time ^_^.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Uh..?? Where do you see this? The skill tools don't reflect that and there's been no posts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either there's an oversight on your part or I'm missing something huge <_<.
> edit: Also prefer gw2builds or gw2tools more so than luna.


I was going by luna's and there were lightning hammer, fire greatsword, lava axe, and an ice bow. Which according to luna's could only use the attunement for which it was designated. When i switched to fire attunement with the lightning hammer the skills remained lighting. Other than that there was only the dagger, sceptar, and staff that could use all the attunements along with a sheild.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Uh..?? Where do you see this? The skill tools don't reflect that and there's been no posts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either there's an oversight on your part or I'm missing something huge <_<.
> edit: Also prefer gw2builds or gw2tools more so than luna.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going by luna's and there were lightning hammer, fire greatsword, lava axe, and an ice bow. Which according to luna's could only use the attunement for which it was designated. When i switched to fire attunement with the lightning hammer the skills remained lighting. Other than that there was only the dagger, sceptar, and staff that could use all the attunements along with a sheild.
Click to expand...

it's inaccurate.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's inaccurate.


Good to hear


----------



## Vhox

Welp, the end of that confusion is fixed!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## malikq86

GW2 doesnt support hyper-threading, does it?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> GW2 doesnt support hyper-threading, does it?


Does any game _really_ support hyper threading? If the game needs 4 threads, it will use the "hyperthreads" on an i3 because it supports 4 threads and the i3 only has 2 otherwise. If the game needs only 4 threads and you use a 2600k, you probably won't see any improvement from hyperthreading because it can handle 4 threads either way.

That said, the beta was very, VERY CPU intensive because they haven't done too much optimization yet. I would assume good old fashion horse power would help you much more than thread count. I played on my sig rig (HT enabled) and played smoothly in all but the largest encounters.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> GW2 doesnt support hyper-threading, does it?


You mean multi-threading?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> You mean multi-threading?


hmmm...no i meant Hyper...like virtual cores.


----------



## Tyreal

Not sure if its just beta, but i was checking my cpu usage and it looked like the typical single threaded usage lol.. was 90% usage on core 3 @ 5.1Ghz cores 1,2 and 4 had very similar loading/usage at maybe 20-35% ?
I hope to see better optimization, my guess is they haven't compiled with support for much extensions.

But it ran smooth when i was on the main instance (not overflow) overflow was kinda mehh, and laggy/server performance....think the server lag/performance had more of an impact on gameplay more than anything.
Playing late night on the main server instance was smooth as butter.
I do expect alot of server performance tweaks leading up to release though









And damn.. i really want to play more


----------



## bogey1337

I remember callsignvega getting well distributed usage on his SB-E cpu, meaning the game recognizes multiple cores. Lets hope its well threaded ala BF3







.


----------



## Ollii

mhmm, how should we compare the currency to gw1's currency (which only involves coins and platina)? or is there no way of comparing







I'd just like to know what each coin really stands for (how many bronze coins = silver coins, etc). Has anyone got an idea about this?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> mhmm, how should we compare the currency to gw1's currency (which only involves coins and platina)? or is there no way of comparing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to know what each coin really stands for (how many bronze coins = silver coins, etc). Has anyone got an idea about this?


From what I gathered, it's the same as WoW currency. 100cp=1sp 100sp=1gp 100gp=1pp. Of course, I only got into silvers so it could be different above that.

As an aside, they also have gems and karma. Gems are used for the in-game store (i.e. real moneys) and karma is a reward from dynamic events that you use to purchase specific event reward items.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> From what I gathered, it's the same as WoW currency. 100cp=1sp 100sp=1gp 100gp=1pp. Of course, I only got into silvers so it could be different above that.
> As an aside, they also have gems and karma. Gems are used for the in-game store (i.e. real moneys) and karma is a reward from dynamic events that you use to purchase specific event reward items.


it seems you can also convert gems into gold and gold into gems


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> it seems you can also convert gems into gold and gold into gems


i hope ANet has a plan for all of the gold that will be coming into the in game economy since it looks like it WILL put gold farmers out of business which is great imo but looks like it will be difficult to handle economically since there's the possibility for a lot of money to come in and sit there in game without black holes if you will


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah. If there's a huge amount of cash in the system, then gold farmers will be more capable of competing with the in-game store price-wise.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> hmmm...no i meant Hyper...like virtual cores.


I'm fairly certain windows can't even tell the difference between real cores and "virtual" ones. This game will work fine with or without hyper threading. There is a good chance that with your CPU, you won't even see much performance difference at all.

I have never heard of a game not working because of hyper threading, that just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I'm fairly certain windows can't even tell the difference between real cores and "virtual" ones. This game will work fine with or without hyper threading. There is a good chance that with your CPU, you won't even see much performance difference at all.
> I have never heard of a game not working because of hyper threading, that just doesn't make much sense.


It probably can through direct support by Intel, because the hyper threads are very slow compared to real threads, and the OS needs to take this into account when scheduling.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> It probably can through direct support by Intel, because the hyper threads are very slow compared to real threads, and the OS needs to take this into account when scheduling.


I had always thought it wasn't adding another thread at 30% but rather splitting a single core into two threads at 65%. If it didn't, that would make it an absolute nightmare for scheduling.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> From what I gathered, it's the same as WoW currency. 100cp=1sp 100sp=1gp 100gp=1pp. Of course, I only got into silvers so it could be different above that.
> As an aside, they also have gems and karma. Gems are used for the in-game store (i.e. real moneys) and karma is a reward from dynamic events that you use to purchase specific event reward items.


I see, and yeah, I totally loved the karma thing in-game







I actually loved everything about it, lol ;d thanks for the reply mate, +r


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## choLOL

Do you mind putting these two previously posted links in the first post? I think they're kinda helpful. They, at least, give an idea of how the skills work.








http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/
http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/craft_tool/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Do you mind putting these two previously posted links in the first post? I think they're kinda helpful. They, at least, give an idea of how the skills work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/
> http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/craft_tool/


Oooh, I knew about the skills tool but not about the craft tool, I think in place of playing the game I shall prepare for the game!! I haven't done this much research since...ever


----------



## Hazzeedayz

just pre ordered last week....i missed the beta unfortunately








but oh well...anyone know when the next beta is?


----------



## HothBase

End of the month hopefully.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> i hope ANet has a plan for all of the gold that will be coming into the in game economy since it looks like it WILL put gold farmers out of business which is great imo but looks like it will be difficult to handle economically since there's the possibility for a lot of money to come in and sit there in game without black holes if you will


yea i agree
with them implementing a gold buying system, its going to be tough for those of us who just want to play
the game economy will be extremely unstable for long time...(at LEAST a year)
and there really wont be a way to compete without buying gold....

UNLESS
Anet makes gold really expensive
that's the only way i see it being somewhat of a decent idea

So what class is everyone looking forward to the most?
i'm diggin the warrior as of right now


----------



## FLCLimax

normally wouldn't link to guru but this is an interesting thread: http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/34310-dye-colours-preview-image-heavy/


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I love how few repeats I am seeing. I've got to get that indigo dye though. I'm a sucker for dark/royal looking shades of purple. I'm going to make a kingly set of robes and call everyone peasants. I didn't see a good metallic gold though, I'm going to need that too.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

how many of you have this pre ordered?
we should all get together during the next beta...do some PvP or something

let me know and ill start getting a bunch of others


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> how many of you have this pre ordered?
> we should all get together during the next beta...do some PvP or something
> let me know and ill start getting a bunch of others


If we were all in a guild it would be infinitely easier ya know ^_^ go sign up if you want to since apparently you can join multiple guilds


----------



## sdmodified

So about being able to buy gold..... wouldn't the farmers just be able to undercut the official price and keep the black market going?


----------



## grishkathefool

Llama Commander, I nominate you to be the guild starter.

In GW1 it cost a lot of gold to start a guild. During the BWE, creating a Guild was free. I haven't heard if it will continue to be so or not. I can see an argument against free Guild creation. I think it would cause the creation of a gazillion tiny Guilds.

GvG doesn't seem to be around in GW2, although there seems to be a benefit of Guilding up for WvW events. I don't quite get how being able to join several different Guilds would be beneficial. Especially given the existence of Guild Troves et al.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Llama Commander, I nominate you to be the guild starter.
> In GW1 it cost a lot of gold to start a guild. During the BWE, creating a Guild was free. I haven't heard if it will continue to be so or not. I can see an argument against free Guild creation. I think it would cause the creation of a gazillion tiny Guilds.
> GvG doesn't seem to be around in GW2, although there seems to be a benefit of Guilding up for WvW events. I don't quite get how being able to join several different Guilds would be beneficial. Especially given the existence of Guild Troves et al.


At a certain point in GW1 it was the same way since the cost of the guild never changed to match the economy in the game so it ended up being practically free considering how much platinum I had at certain points. OP has a sign up sheet to get a roster of who wants to join so feel free to sign up ^_^ I figured that it's best to pick a guild leader democratically because it used to work for the United States, used to.

I'm pretty sure GvG won't be in GW2 but will play a role in WvWvW since unifying through Guilds provides that much more of a strategic advantage. Either way I believe a guild of OCN members would be fun either way.


----------



## Ollii

I will certainly join you guys, if you need any active members, *PICK ME*








It's been a while since I actually expect something from a guild, lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I will certainly join you guys, if you need any active members, *PICK ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I actually expect something from a guild, lol


Awesome! The more the merrier so feel free to join on the sign up form


----------



## gmpotu

I'll join and I can probably get anywhere from 3-8 more players to join with me. I'm looking for a guild that will have a 50 person ventrilo with organized W v W though. You cannot do anything in W v W if you don't have a good squad and it's 3G to be able to lead a squad in W v W.

Plus catapults etc are like 8 silver a pop which of you played the beta you know is not the easiest to come by unless you're playing the Auction House for cash.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> I'll join and I can probably get anywhere from 3-8 more players to join with me. I'm looking for a guild that will have a 50 person ventrilo with organized W v W though. You cannot do anything in W v W if you don't have a good squad and it's 3G to be able to lead a squad in W v W.
> Plus catapults etc are like 8 silver a pop which of you played the beta you know is not the easiest to come by unless you're playing the Auction House for cash.


8 Silver can come pretty easily if you pick up everything you find while going through the story, quests and just playing in general and selling them either to a vendor or to people. I'm not entirely sure we will ever hit the 50 person mark but it could happen, as of right now there are about 6 people myself included. It's still too early to tell though since the game hasn't even been released yet. Also if you look here:

Roster

you can see that most prefer a PVE playstyle so far. That's not to say that the guild will focus one way or another it's just an indication so far.


----------



## Detahmaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF4uHjqit8A
Thief pvp with commentary

Ill have to redo my elementalist video with commentary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niSZ_HaAIGM
Currently disputing a claim on the audio content


----------



## gmpotu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 8 Silver can come pretty easily if you pick up everything you find while going through the story, quests and just playing in general and selling them either to a vendor or to people. I'm not entirely sure we will ever hit the 50 person mark but it could happen, as of right now there are about 6 people myself included. It's still too early to tell though since the game hasn't even been released yet. Also if you look here:
> Roster
> you can see that most prefer a PVE playstyle so far. That's not to say that the guild will focus one way or another it's just an indication so far.


2 of the 8 people that want to play with me like PvE way more than PvP also. I would love to play the PvE content as well but ideally I want to focus on the W v W at the endgame level.
Even if our guild only hits an average of 20 members we could still have a 50 person vent and claim our vent as the "Server wide W v W ventrilo" so that anyone on the server could log in for some W v W.
That's my thought behind it anyway.


----------



## TurboPanda

I will be more than happy to join on ocn guild. Hope to see you guys during the next beta. Im so ready for the next beta oh well i just play super monday night combat instead sigh.


----------



## Tyreal

maybe i am blind, but i donot see the link to the current list of the "Guild wars 2 OCN sign-up sheet" members.
could you put this below the sign up link









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E#gid=0


----------



## a pet rock

Keep in mind that GW2 does not limit the amount of guilds you can join with a single character. If you find a PVP guild that offers everything you want, you can join it and still roll with the OCN crowd when you want to.


----------



## Tyreal

oh and for my OCD can you add preferred crafting profession choice to sign up








<3 crafting and want to see if anyone is going to bother with cooking as ANET it's the most advanced profession currently. costs alot to level, but i LOVED working on it in beta


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> maybe i am blind, but i donot see the link to the current list of the "Guild wars 2 OCN sign-up sheet" members.
> could you put this below the sign up link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E#gid=0


it's in big letters under the picture in the first post.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's in big letters under the picture in the first post.


I think he wants the roster list to be put right under it as well to see who has signed up so far.

*Also whoever inserted "test" as your data, it worked...*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> oh and for my OCD can you add preferred crafting profession choice to sign up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 crafting and want to see if anyone is going to bother with cooking as ANET it's the most advanced profession currently. costs alot to level, but i LOVED working on it in beta


I added the option for preferred crafting profession for you there so yeah, if anyone that has signed up already wants me to add it for ***** and giggles then I'd be glad to add it on.


----------



## duhasttas

Count me in for guild membership, that is if you can be kind to an outsider







I think it would be a real nice change of pace playing with fellow OCN members and make for a fairly unique experience in all of its own. I've been hyped for this game for a while, but only actually recently preordered it after seeing a ton of youtube videos from the beta session; which I missed! At any rate, this is the only game preventing me from buying Diablo 3 out of sheer principle.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's in big letters under the picture in the first post.


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I think he wants the roster list to be put right under it as well to see who has signed up so far.
> *Also whoever inserted "test" as your data, it worked...*
> I added the option for preferred crafting profession for you there so yeah, if anyone that has signed up already wants me to add it for ***** and giggles then I'd be glad to add it on.


nice, ty


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Count me in for guild membership, that is if you can be kind to an outsider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a real nice change of pace playing with fellow OCN members and make for a fairly unique experience in all of its own. I've been hyped for this game for a while, but only actually recently preordered it after seeing a ton of youtube videos from the beta session; which I missed! At any rate, this is the only game preventing me from buying Diablo 3 out of sheer principle.


Ah yes more minions to join me in my quest for guild world domination! I also realized I never added a section for preferred class and race in there O_O perhaps I shall add that in as well..or not for consistency's sake.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Ah yes more minions to join me in my quest for guild world domination! I also realized I never added a section for preferred class and race in there O_O perhaps I shall add that in as well..or not for consistency's sake.


Do it up! It'd be nice to see what people are planning to play for curiosities sake.
I only have eyes for the Mesmer


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Ah yes more minions to join me in my quest for guild world domination! I also realized I never added a section for preferred class and race in there O_O perhaps I shall add that in as well..or not for consistency's sake.


Class and race really don't have much impact on guild potential. Race mainly determines your personal story and a few options on higher-level skills, and most classes can fulfill very different roles depending on weapon and skill selection.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Class and race really don't have much impact on guild potential. Race mainly determines your personal story and a few options on higher-level skills, and most classes can fulfill very different roles depending on weapon and skill selection.


Of course not, every class has their own strengths and weaknesses but I thought it would be interesting to get a perspective on what people like to play and how that correlates to what their preferred crafting and style (PvE / PvP) are.


----------



## a pet rock

Fair. But I wouldn't fret it too bad since the purpose of your survey is still fulfilled. It's not like you forgot to ask what server everyone will be on. I'm sure there will be plenty of other polls across the interwebs that will ask all you want to know and even more specific and inane questions.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Do it up! It'd be nice to see what people are planning to play for curiosities sake.
> I only have eyes for the Mesmer


I took the liberty of adding your preferred class as Mesmer ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Fair. But I wouldn't fret it too bad since the purpose of your survey is still fulfilled. It's not like you forgot to ask what server everyone will be on. I'm sure there will be plenty of other polls across the interwebs that will ask all you want to know and even more specific and inane questions.


Oops..i already added it..didn't take up too much time and it's an optional question so I guess it shouldn't do too much harm right? Data is data


----------



## a pet rock

For some reason, I thought it would be more difficult than that. Still, it's not a big concern.

I don't know how to edit the spreadsheet, and I don't want to make a new entry. So if you want to edit it







I'm rolling a guardian or warrior and definitely doing armorsmithing and weaponsmithing.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be more difficult than that. Still, it's not a big concern.
> I don't know how to edit the spreadsheet, and I don't want to make a new entry. So if you want to edit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rolling a guardian or warrior and definitely doing armorsmithing and weaponsmithing.


Added them, also helped remind me that I need to do checkboxes for these to allow multiple answers instead of just one answer -_- . It's also come to my attention that it's a bit difficult to pick a guild leader when no one really has any clue about who has joined and when they'll be joining us so perhaps I'll find a better way to work that out.


----------



## Cha0s89

Someone said a few pages back that there will be no GvG in GW2? I thought ANET had said that it would be there, but not at launch? If it's true of no GvG, what PvP options are there going to be besides WvWvW or the random PvP that was in the BWE? Also, while on the topic of PvP, what about HoH?

I think a reason for the low numbers signing up for the OCN guild has to do with launch still being quite away's off. I know I would be interested in joining, but first need to come to an agreement with my friends on where we are going to set-up camp once a final server list is announced.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Someone said a few pages back that there will be no GvG in GW2? I thought ANET had said that it would be there, but not at launch? If it's true of no GvG, what PvP options are there going to be besides WvWvW or the random PvP that was in the BWE? Also, while on the topic of PvP, what about HoH?
> I think a reason for the low numbers signing up for the OCN guild has to do with launch still being quite away's off. I know I would be interested in joining, but first need to come to an agreement with my friends on where we are going to set-up camp once a final server list is announced.


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/pvp-overview/

No GvG has been announced and the closest thing to organized player vs player comes in the form of Tournaments that are set up by what seem to be a ranking system or through organized games by players which I think will make things interesting to say the least.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/pvp-overview/
> No GvG has been announced and the closest thing to organized player vs player comes in the form of Tournaments that are set up by what seem to be a ranking system or through organized games by players which I think will make things interesting to say the least.


I can't believe I missed that PvP page, thanks! I'm going to be extremely disappointed if they don't introduce GvG's, even in a later update, because after all, isn't that what the game is named after? "Guild Wars?"

The in-game tournament system sounds like it will be pretty cool, especially with the player initiated tournaments. Though, I surly hope that there are more "competitive" maps for the organized PvP. As awesome as I thought those two maps were, and the fun I had on them during the BWE, I could see it getting old playing match after match on the same two maps.


----------



## BoomBox

Sup guys. I just pre-ordered the game. I never played the first Guild Wars but I am pretty excited about this game. I am down to join whatever server the OCN guild joins, if there is one. I'm still not up to date on all of the current info. I prefer playing tanks, so most likely I will either be a Warrior or Guardian.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> I'll join and I can probably get anywhere from 3-8 more players to join with me. I'm looking for a guild that will have a 50 person ventrilo with organized W v W though. You cannot do anything in W v W if you don't have a good squad and it's 3G to be able to lead a squad in W v W.
> Plus catapults etc are like 8 silver a pop which of you played the beta you know is not the easiest to come by unless you're playing the Auction House for cash.


A couple buddies and i own a 50 person Teamspeak3 server, a 20 slot mumble server, and a 20 slot ventrillo server. Not to mention we can expand for free if needed.
We also have a website dedicated to organization, achievements and social discussion for gaming.

So if you guys are interested, i wouldn't mind being a leader/officer.
i have a LOT experience managing guilds/clans...
WoW - leader for 2 years - officer for about 4 - raid organizer for 5
Socom - 2nd in command for about 2 years
BF3 - leader since release
Co-Gaming Community Owner (NitF!)

If anyone else is interested in being one of the leaders/officers we should all get together and discuss what we will be putting together and how we'd like to manage this.
Let me know


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> A couple buddies and i own a 50 person Teamspeak3 server, a 20 slot mumble server, and a 20 slot ventrillo server. Not to mention we can expand for free if needed.
> We also have a website dedicated to organization, achievements and social discussion for gaming.
> So if you guys are interested, i wouldn't mind being a leader/officer.
> i have a LOT experience managing guilds/clans...
> WoW - leader for 2 years - officer for about 4 - raid organizer for 5
> Socom - 2nd in command for about 2 years
> BF3 - leader since release
> Co-Gaming Community Owner (NitF!)
> If anyone else is interested in being one of the leaders/officers we should all get together and discuss what we will be putting together and how we'd like to manage this.
> Let me know


Perhaps I made a mistake in not being able to nominate yourself haha i remember you nominated someone...iceman was it? Well if you want ownership of the sign up sheet i'd be glad to hand it over but I still think it'd be nice to have it done on somewhat of a vote.


----------



## duhasttas

Someone with experience is definitely needed in a leader position if we are all going to be serious about this and make actual progress. I have got to say that Hazzee's qualifications no doubt fulfill that criteria.


----------



## HometownHero

Are we putting it to a vote eventually? I'm sure there are some really qualified people on OCN; Hazeedayz is obviously one of them.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Are we putting it to a vote eventually? I'm sure there are some really qualified people on OCN; Hazeedayz is obviously one of them.


Well the original plan was for nominations on the sign up sheet and then based on those nominations we have a poll once the game is about to released. My plan was to accumulate as many members from OCN (and possibly friends of members? ) to get something fun going for beta events and for when the game releases. Then about a week or 2 before the release, since we should know by then, I'll hold a poll to see who our guild leader is ^_^


----------



## gmpotu

I will totally join both.


----------



## gmpotu

We should definitely allow people to promote themselves for officer / leader positions. Much like campaigning for the presidency. Show what qualifications they have (not that we'd know if they were lying or not but the same goes for politics).

From my experience in gaming guilds die for three reasons.
1) Lack of Qualified Leadership
2) Loss of members due to burnout
3) Drama between members

I've seen groups of *Horrible* players in terms of skill come out on top simply because they were organized and worked as a team. I've seen some of the best players in terms of skill fail because they all wanted to do their own thing.

Take it for what you will.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Perhaps I made a mistake in not being able to nominate yourself haha i remember you nominated someone...iceman was it? Well if you want ownership of the sign up sheet i'd be glad to hand it over but I still think it'd be nice to have it done on somewhat of a vote.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Well the original plan was for nominations on the sign up sheet and then based on those nominations we have a poll once the game is about to released. My plan was to accumulate as many members from OCN (and possibly friends of members? ) to get something fun going for beta events and for when the game releases. Then about a week or 2 before the release, since we should know by then, I'll hold a poll to see who our guild leader is ^_^


yea iceman is a good friend of mine and he has experience in managing as well
i totally agree with the voting
if you want to relinquish it to me, i am all for it...you seem to be on top of it though
i am not trying to steal it from ya









@everyone else
i appreciate the comments








i don't mind if i'm not leader...i just want to be apart of the organization
we can be pretty big if we start early
and now is the best time


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> yea iceman is a good friend of mine and he has experience in managing as well
> i totally agree with the voting
> if you want to relinquish it to me, i am all for it...you seem to be on top of it though
> i am not trying to steal it from ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @everyone else
> i appreciate the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mind if i'm not leader...i just want to be apart of the organization
> we can be pretty big if we start early
> and now is the best time


No doubt! The game is still at the least 2 months away, but its nice to have some sort of structure in place for when the game actually does launch. I'm definitely amped for any upcoming beta announcements, at which point we should all hit up vent or ts and play together


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> yea iceman is a good friend of mine and he has experience in managing as well
> i totally agree with the voting
> if you want to relinquish it to me, i am all for it...you seem to be on top of it though
> i am not trying to steal it from ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @everyone else
> i appreciate the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mind if i'm not leader...i just want to be apart of the organization
> we can be pretty big if we start early
> and now is the best time


<_< ... >_> ... >_< I like being involved...I'll keep the roster going until the time comes to begin organizing things such as officers, server we're based off of etc. And since it's all in a spreadsheet I can make pretty little pie charts or bar graphs, for some reason hardware enthusiasts really really like bar graphs.

So in the meantime what do you think the cut off should be for when we are able to start organizing things? At the moment there are 11 people signed up with everyone on US servers it looks like.


----------



## Phokus

It's either a guardian or warrior for me. Not sure yet but definitely one or the other.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> <_< ... >_> ... >_<1. I like being involved...I'll keep the roster going until the time comes to begin organizing things such as officers, server we're based off of etc.
> 
> 2. And since it's all in a spreadsheet I can make pretty little pie charts or bar graphs, for some reason hardware enthusiasts really really like bar graphs.
> 
> 3. So in the meantime what do you think the cut off should be for when we are able to start organizing things? At the moment there are 11 people signed up with everyone on US servers it looks like.
> 
> (comment by "thelamacmdr" edited by "Hazzeedayz")


1. ok that sounds good to me man.

2. haha right on with the charts....i must say, i DO like pie.........and bars

3. at this point i'm not sure.
i haven't seen a definitive release date anywhere so it's hard to tell.
i think we should all keep a look out for when the next beta is (i'm assuming it's gunna be around the end of the month like the last one).
they should announce the next invites within a few days of the event, so it shouldn't be a problem to get everyone organized in that amount of time.


----------



## gmpotu

What are Dual Skills?
There are a lot of thief traits that give bonus when used with dual skills.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> What are Dual Skills?
> There are a lot of thief traits that give bonus when used with dual skills.


If it's anything like Assassin's from Guild Wars then it's most likely the second attack that you can use in a chain of attacks, so when you use a lead attack, the next attack you can use a dual attack..and something else after that...


----------



## FLCLimax

dual skills are the skill in slot 3, it's based on your main hand and off hand combination so dagger/dagger, dagger/pistol, sword/dagger and sword/pistol each have a different dual skill.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> dual skills are the skill in slot 3, it's based on your main hand and off hand combination so dagger/dagger, dagger/pistol, sword/dagger and sword/pistol each have a different dual skill.


Huh, well clearly i was wrong X_X I guess I'm playing thief next time the beta comes around :X


----------



## TurboPanda

Cannot wait to get back into ranger and be able to play it at somewhere near 60fps. Really loved the mobility of the ranger and with shortbow longbow combination was just so much fun in both pve and wvw. I really loved my crazy kd mesmer in gw1 cant wait to try out the mesmer in the second bwe. I was saving that one for hopefully a better optimized game after i rolled a norn female guardian and leveled her to 18. Then went on my ranger to 19. Engineer was somwhere around 11. Well here is a link to a topic over at guildwarsguru pretty interesting stuff being posted http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/35820-small-things-you-discovered-that-others-havent/


----------



## Zen00

I put my name on the list, and of course would like to move for a position of leadership in the guild whenever it forms. My qualifications are extensive IRL and online. I have completed a series of general leadership courses here at my college, and am currently a important team member in my research labs work in developing novel AIDS cures. Online, I would say my one weakness is recruiting, I'm not good at that, but otherwise I know how to plan events and hold them from my days as a Resident assistant, and I can lead parties in completing complex tasks as demonstrated by my time as Y-group leader at my college.

And I have much more but don't feel like writing it all up at 1 in the morning. :/

Anyways, hope you all vote me for senior officer (not really looking for guild leader, just up there).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I put my name on the list, and of course would like to move for a position of leadership in the guild whenever it forms. My qualifications are extensive IRL and online. I have completed a series of general leadership courses here at my college, and am currently a important team member in my research labs work in developing novel AIDS cures. Online, I would say my one weakness is recruiting, I'm not good at that, but otherwise I know how to plan events and hold them from my days as a Resident assistant, and I can lead parties in completing complex tasks as demonstrated by my time as Y-group leader at my college.
> And I have much more but don't feel like writing it all up at 1 in the morning. :/
> Anyways, hope you all vote me for senior officer (not really looking for guild leader, just up there).


speechless


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Awesome! The more the merrier so feel free to join on the sign up form


hehe, which sign up form? did I miss something when scrolling through comments?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmpotu*
> 
> From my experience in gaming guilds die for three reasons.
> 1) Lack of Qualified Leadership
> 2) Loss of members due to burnout
> 3) Drama between members


Compare this to the real world and certain parties of people (certain beliefs,blabla, whatever the case). Looks familiar, does it not?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I put my name on the list, and of course would like to move for a position of leadership in the guild whenever it forms. My qualifications are extensive IRL and online. I have completed a series of general leadership courses here at my college, and am currently a important team member in my research labs work in developing novel AIDS cures. Online, I would say my one weakness is recruiting, I'm not good at that, but otherwise I know how to plan events and hold them from my days as a Resident assistant, and I can lead parties in completing complex tasks as demonstrated by my time as Y-group leader at my college.
> And I have much more but don't feel like writing it all up at 1 in the morning. :/
> Anyways, hope you all vote me for senior officer (not really looking for guild leader, just up there).


awesome dude
you sound like you would fit the spot very nicely

keep in touch so that we can get together during the next beta
if you guys would like, i can get ya in one of my voice servers for a small pre-beta meeting so we can discuss what everyone is expecting out of this

let me know


----------



## ntherblast

Stress test on the 14th
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/stress/news/Stress-Test-May-14/page/1#post169238


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Stress test on the 14th
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/stress/news/Stress-Test-May-14/page/1#post169238


So mad! Why oh why must they do this pretty much the exact hours I work. You'd think a stress test would be planned for a Friday night or weekend since I would think most people would be working or at school during those times.

Last stress test occurred about a week and a half before the first BWE. Perhaps this could point to a BWE on the 18th if everything goes well. Who knows....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So mad! Why oh why must they do this pretty much the exact hours I work. You'd think a stress test would be planned for a Friday night or weekend since I would think most people would be working or at school during those times.
> Last stress test occurred about a week and a half before the first BWE. Perhaps this could point to a BWE on the 18th if everything goes well. Who knows....


those exact times they posted are the times I shall be taking finals/midterms/essays Q_Q


----------



## Tridacnid

Yeah, I may be able to get in 2 hours at the end. MAYBE.


----------



## Blackops_2

At most maybe an hour for me


----------



## Zen00

Same here, a couple hours at the end, as it's in the middle of work. :/

What a time to choose for stress testing.


----------



## Tyreal

Oh man stress test on the 14th woot


----------



## duhasttas

LOL reading all these posts makes me feel a little better knowing I won't be the only one not truly available during the test. It really is quite a random day to set it for ._.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> LOL reading all these posts makes me feel a little better knowing I won't be the only one not truly available during the test. It really is quite a random day to set it for ._.


Yeah it's a lot of this ^^ and the fact that the day after Diablo III Will be released and apparently everyone shall be sleeping awaiting the midnight release? The timing seems a bit off but perhaps they are looking to test all of the factors that go into the servers? I'm not sure...


----------



## Tridacnid

Perhaps they're more interested in the stressing of the European servers? What time would this be in a European time zone?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Perhaps they're more interested in the stressing of the European servers? What time would this be in a European time zone?


That would mean it starts at about 7 PM for those in the same time zone as London and it only gets worse in terms of time zones from there on out.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

What genius thought it was a good idea to do a stress test at the worst times.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What genius thought it was a good idea to do a stress test at the worst times.


My guess is that they want to see how the servers load up when people get home from work/school. At least here on the east coast, I will be able to get home around 5pm and play for a few hours. Kids that get home from school will get to play at 2:30ish. That should be true for all US timezones right?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> My guess is that they want to see how the servers load up when people get home from work/school. At least here on the east coast, I will be able to get home around 5pm and play for a few hours. Kids that get home from school will get to play at 2:30ish. That should be true for all US timezones right?


Most of their players are European and why would someone stress test for kids? I thought the average gamer was like 23? They should have done it on the weekend when most people are free to truly test their servers


----------



## HometownHero

Well I'd put money on the next BWE being over Memorial Day weekend. Everyone will have time to play then and their servers will be able to stretch their legs.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> My guess is that they want to see how the servers load up when people get home from work/school. At least here on the east coast, I will be able to get home around 5pm and play for a few hours. Kids that get home from school will get to play at 2:30ish. That should be true for all US timezones right?


I wouldn't say all of them, here in California the times are from 11 am - 6 pm so I'm not entirely sure why the 11 am to 3 pm period of time is there to be honest since according to the traffic on the freeways people tend to get off work at about 4:30 - 6:30. I think this scenario is aimed more for you east coasters.


----------



## a pet rock

http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-obrien-on-the-guild-wars-2-beta


----------



## FLCLimax

here's a great post about MMO developer confidence, although it's highly ironic because of who wrote it.

http://www.whalliance.com/forums/showpost.php?p=701390&postcount=54
Quote:


> Folks,
> 
> As to NDAs, the rule I've always gone by is my "time before release rule" in order to judge the confidence the publishers have in their new game (doesn't apply to ports or games that are already out in other places). I add a +1 for every week prior to release that the game's NDA has been lifted and come up with a score. If <4, there's a lack of confidence in the product, if you are >8, they really believe in the game. WoW had a great score (the highest I believe) and some of the MMOs that failed, had, as expected, low scores. A score of 4 is just about the minimum you should expect from a MMO publisher.
> 
> As to why we all have strict NDAs, it is nothing more complicated that these games take a long time to not only develop but tweak and get just right. Nobody has a right to expect that a game that has as long as a dev cycle as an MMO will look, feel and play like a finished game until it is just that. Yet, if we allowed people to talk about the bad (as well as the good) during development, all MMOs, including WoW, would have had a lot of bad things said about them. And with what these games cost these days, yeap, all devs want to have the best chance to build interest in the game right up to the time of NDA release and/or launch. That's why I have always have told players and will always tell players to judge for themselves. Ignore the hype, believe the reality.
> 
> Mark


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Add my preferred class as Engineer please, not sure about professions tho.


----------



## a pet rock

Huh. Just realized I never found Lion's Arch.


----------



## Zen00

There's a portal to Lion's Arch in all the major starting cities.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Huh. Just realized I never found Lion's Arch.


*It was a blast!!!! I must needs repost my videos!*










It just occurred to me that my pet was swimming with me...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Add my preferred class as Engineer please, not sure about professions tho.


Fixed it for you ^_^


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Fixed it for you ^_^


Thanks a bunch, appreciate it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Most of their players are European and why would someone stress test for kids? I thought the average gamer was like 23? They should have done it on the weekend when most people are free to truly test their servers


I know GW1 has a big following in Europe, but is GW2 really mostly European as well? I haven't seen any information about that. I'm sure the GW1 people will hype it up, but this game is getting quite the following. And the average gamer may be 23, but what is the median or age distribution? A huge percentage of this website is pretty young, even under 18. They already had a period where everyone could log in on the weekend. BWE1 did that. Having a stress test start at times when a lot of people cannot play will give you a good graph of what time each group of your player base becomes available to play.

I have to assume Anet is doing this test for a reason. It has to be to get data they don't already have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> here's a great post about MMO developer confidence, although it's highly ironic because of who wrote it.
> http://www.whalliance.com/forums/showpost.php?p=701390&postcount=54


I enjoyed this post. Although I have to imagine Warhammer follow this rule too right?


----------



## Zen00

Just saying, the majority of full servers during the beta weekend by far were US.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Just saying, the majority of full servers during the beta weekend by far were US.


it'll be popular in the US and EU, but right now the most active fanbase for GW is in Europe. naturally there are more refugees from other games in the US due to there being more PC gamers in general, and more poeple in the US buy into pre order hype.


----------



## Zen00

Wasn't saying that it would always be that way, just that focusing a stress test on Europe right now would be odd as the majority of beta players are US.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *It was a blast!!!! I must needs repost my videos!*
> It just occurred to me that my pet was swimming with me...


Lion's Arch is under water?


----------



## Blackops_2

I went to lions arch it wasn't under water? Or did the old one sink and there is a new one? Temple of Ages is flooded/underwater


----------



## HothBase

Yes, Lion's Arch was flooded when Orr rose. The one on land in GW2 is a rebuild.


----------



## Ollii

Lion's Arch looked great, so did ToA









btw @thelamacmdr : I think you missed one of my quotes







you said there was a sign up form for the guild? where is it? xd


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Lion's Arch looked great, so did ToA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw @thelamacmdr : I think you missed one of my quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said there was a sign up form for the guild? where is it? xd


It's right in the OP, in big bold letters


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Wasn't saying that it would always be that way, just that focusing a stress test on Europe right now would be odd as the majority of beta players are US.


If you didn't know during the last BWE a lot of European players had issues connecting to the servers


----------



## Rickles

My hope is that the stress test is for them to figure out how to get group members into the same overflow channels... that was my biggest concern with the first BWE, they also might be cutting back the number of servers to see what they can handle and when they should be marked as "full".


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If you didn't know during the last BWE a lot of European players had issues connecting to the servers


This makes a whole lot of sense with the times the test will be up.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Insomnium

Looks awsome! The music especially stands out to me, would have pre ordered to get into the beta but between buying tera and pre ordering diablo while updating to ivy bridge I am now poor








Will just pre order a few weeks before it's out.

How many pre order betas have came and gone, and how many are left?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Looks awsome! The music especially stands out to me, would have pre ordered to get into the beta but between buying tera and pre ordering diablo while updating to ivy bridge I am now poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just pre order a few weeks before it's out.
> How many pre order betas have came and gone, and how many are left?


Oh man, i wish I had the time to go between Tera and GW2. GW2 won out for me but I loved the beta for Tera, I can see very little time spent outside in your future


----------



## djriful

Rumor release date GW2 June 26th?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Rumor release date GW2 June 26th?


It could be true but i refuse it simply on the principle that I don't want to be really really really disappointed when it doesn't happen


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm really hoping its the 28th of June simply so that they can troll us with those jersey dates in their office despite them saying that wasn't a release date.

I'm trying to keep myself occupied with other random games until then. I hope the BWE can hold me over till whenever they release.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Rumor release date GW2 June 26th?


That can't be true, June isn't November


----------



## HothBase

Any rumoured release date is false, to be honest I don't they even know themselves when they're going to release it. It all depends on how the betas go etc.


----------



## MaFi0s0

[email protected] 3.8 HT off, was getting 16 FPS when trying to bang down a door in the mists, just wondering if anyone got any higher on perhaps a sandy bridge, or lower on perhaps a core 2, it never dropped below 16fps even in bigger groups so it felt 16fps was the lower limit for the engine.


----------



## a pet rock

I'm really hoping for an early summer release. But they said a few BWEs and then launch, and one BWE a month puts it in July at the earliest.


----------



## Vhox

Anets past shows Friday only as a release(Quite possible this will be the 'head start date' & not retail though). I highly doubt we'll see this game in the fall or in late 2012 for that matter(unless something goes drastically wrong soon). As for the company not having an internal release--they sure do. They have set goals that need to be there and still need their own timeline for things, as any business does. They(Anet) have stated numerous times the release will change based on how beta feedback goes. It's more so smart marketing to keep the date back as long as they can though. It'll be out when it's ready and it's probably sooner than most people think.

As for those asking about FPS or overall smoothness it's been said numerous times it's /very/ unoptimized. That's a given though--here's hoping we'll see a step up come the next BWE. (I say BWE because they said for the stress test most things fixed aren't in)


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> As for those asking about FPS or overall smoothness it's been said numerous times it's /very/ unoptimized. That's a given though--here's hoping we'll see a step up come the next BWE. (I say BWE because they said for the stress test most things fixed aren't in)


To go along with this, the upcoming stress test uses the exact same client as the last BWE.


----------



## MaFi0s0

The reason I ask about FPS is, un-optimized seems a bit of an understatement, I wonder if 16FPS can get optimized to 40+

When I get IB OCd that 16FPS if it wernt a lower limit would be about 25FPS based on bench marks, then being optimistic assuming optimization will somehow double the framerate thats 50FPS on IB not even a healthy 60 on the latest architecture overclocked.


----------



## grishkathefool

I got between 40 to 60 FPS using the Nvidia Inspector to force some settings: AA at 4x, AF at 8x. Had the in game settings pushed to the right, but noticed that it kept resetting on me to the middle.


----------



## a pet rock

Besides the fact that A-net has stated OCing may reduce performance, my stock i5-750 and 6850 had almost no issues running the game. Once, there were about 40 people in one dynamic event, and it got pretty hectic but that could've also been server lag. Second, I believe they have stated that almost all graphical processes have been running on the CPU and not the GPU. That means all those particle effects going off really take a toll on the CPU. Third, it's an MMO, possibly the most CPU-intensive genre out there. Even now, 8 years later with Blizzard's excellent optimization WoW benefits greatly from a good CPU.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It's right in the OP, in big bold letters


dundundundundone







I never recheck the first page







so didn't know about it xd

btw guys, I bought my own pre-order copy this time and registered my account. When will I hear anything about it so I can play with it?..


----------



## a pet rock

Well, there's a stress test tomorrow so if you can still find the client download on the forums you can play then. Right now forums are down for me, so I can't find a link for you. The next BWE hasn't been announced yet, but they said one per month so that means either this weekend or next. The BWE will use a different client so we all have to wait on that to get released first.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Well, there's a stress test tomorrow so if you can still find the client download on the forums you can play then. Right now forums are down for me, so I can't find a link for you. The next BWE hasn't been announced yet, but they said one per month so that means either this weekend or next. The BWE will use a different client so we all have to wait on that to get released first.


alright, thanks for the info







guess I'll have a look then...


----------



## Tyreal

http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


Thanks, GW2 web site is down so couldn't download the client. Strange they would have it down all day right before the stress test.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL543ACDA847C9BD2C


----------



## grishkathefool

I have to use, dare I say it, IE to view the GW2 websites... gack!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thanks, GW2 web site is down so couldn't download the client. Strange they would have it down all day right before the stress test.


Is it a new client? I was under the impression you could use the client you had for the beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thanks, GW2 web site is down so couldn't download the client. Strange they would have it down all day right before the stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a new client? I was under the impression you could use the client you had for the beta.
Click to expand...

this stress test is the same old build.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is it a new client? I was under the impression you could use the client you had for the beta.


It's the same client, but some people didn't download the client for the first BWE. Some might have just prepurchased since then, or not had time to play so didn't use the bandwidth.


----------



## Tyreal

Forums are up for me, working on Chrome too.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Forums are up for me, working on Chrome too.


Working for me now, too. Earlier they were down though.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Working for me now, too. Earlier they were down though.


Yep they were down yesterday or maybe the day before, can't remember








Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome bring on the stress test! Cant wait for more GW2. Or a release date for that matter.


----------



## ShaneS429

I have 2 hours tomorrow to play from 11am PDT to 1pm PDT assuming the servers open exactly at that time and I have no issues. Crossing my fingers for another hour early opening of the servers to give me more time.

Since I think characters will be wiped for the next BWE and I only have a few hours to play, I think I'm going to spend 100% of whatever time I have tomorrow in structured PvP

On another note, I came across this being discusses on the Guru forums. What's everyone's take on it.

Topic found in CPU (Computer Power User) Magazine. Page 12,

Software Shorts
NCsoft Offering Early Guild Wars 2 Access with Pre-Purchases (title)
Text taken from article and quoted :
Quote:


> Anyone who's ever been invovled with an MMO knows that one of the biggest challenges can be coming up with cool character and guild names that haven't been taken. (We're looking at you, xXLegolas24Xx.) That's why one of the coolest perks tied to a pre-purchase of NCSoft's upcoming Guild Wars 2, aside from acess to all beta weekend events (starting April 10 and running up to the launch in June), is a three-day head start.


You can even check the digital version of the magazine here and just scroll to page 12 and read it for yourself.

Seems odd that a random magazine would say this. Could be a slip up that they weren't supposed to say, could be an uneducated writer just making uninformed guesses, or could be that the writer was seeing the placeholder dates on sites like Gamestop and thought that was official.


----------



## djriful

For those who don't know or forget to update your client for tomorrow stress test, please do so now. You don't want to get stuck on slow downloads on stress hours.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> For those who don't know or forget to update your client for tomorrow stress test, please do so now. You don't want to get stuck on slow downloads on stress hours.


Sweet, two patches within the week so far, that i have noticed.


----------



## MaFi0s0

No optimization yet :/


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> No optimization yet :/


44fps is bad? Did I miss something?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Vhox

Why would there be optimization when they clearly stated that this stress test saw /zero/ changes? Come on fellas, read!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> 44fps is bad? Did I miss something?


no1 in sight and on a [email protected]


----------



## Zen00

For a comparison, please do this for 5 minutes, then return your CPU to stock settings and run it again for 5 minutes.

Report the running average and let us know, does overclocking affect performance as potentially claimed in the release notes.


----------



## BoomBox

Anybody else running this in Eyefinity and can't see anything? In game everything is fine but the cut scenes and the character creation parts are out of proportion. It took me a while to figure out how to select race, profession, etc. I told Anet about it though in the comments section of the survey. Hopefully they read it.


----------



## ntherblast

Game keeps randomly bsod had this issue during the BWE. It can happen anytime nothing specific going on. Game will make a looped sound of what was happening if I alt tab quickly I can see that my nvidia drivers crashed. Now if I tab back into the game it will go into a bsod but if I close the game through task manager and reopen it won't bsod until the issue happens again Screen usually turns a yellow or teal color when the bsod occurs


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> For a comparison, please do this for 5 minutes, then return your CPU to stock settings and run it again for 5 minutes.
> Report the running average and let us know, does overclocking affect performance as potentially claimed in the release notes.


*[email protected] HT off
35-37FPS

[email protected] HT ON stock multi and bclk but same voltages as above
25-27FPS*


----------



## Zen00

Seems a fatal flaw has been uncovered, don't load a new map or you'll get stuck at 95% loading and won't be able to log back in.


----------



## grishkathefool

Just discovered that myself


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> 44fps is bad? Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> no1 in sight and on a [email protected]
Click to expand...

Brother, it's not optimized yet...

I only get 45 FPS on average and was only seeing 30FPS when I was in a large population area. It will get better some day.


----------



## gmpotu

Did you guys just get kicked?


----------



## grishkathefool

Exactly at 9PM Eastern.


----------



## FLCLimax

it's over.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Brother, it's not optimized yet...
> I only get 45 FPS on average and was only seeing 30FPS when I was in a large population area. It will get better some day.


That was his point, though. Still no optimizations. It's also good to see that the OC wasn't part of the issue.


----------



## Tridacnid

Got an hour and a half or so. Good times.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> That was his point, though. Still no optimizations. It's also good to see that the OC wasn't part of the issue.


Am I the only one who had this stress test (with the updates) run a lot better then the BWE? I'm not sure why, but the game with these new updates gained a decent amount of FPS.









Overall I enjoyed the few short hours I had to play today. I can't wait until the next BWE. However, Diablo 3 will be holding me over until the actual GW2 release.


----------



## gliggo

Does this mean it's closed for Aussies ?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Am I the only one who had this stress test (with the updates) run a lot better then the BWE? I'm not sure why, but the game with these new updates gained a decent amount of FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the few short hours I had to play today. I can't wait until the next BWE. However, Diablo 3 will be holding me over until the actual GW2 release.


It ran the same for me, though I didn't have any problems the first time either. As for D3, I'm still on the fence about buying it.


----------



## Phokus

I feel like a peasant boy looking through the windows during Christmas time not being able to afford any of the toys while the rest of you play on them.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> I feel like a peasant boy looking through the windows during Christmas time not being able to afford any of the toys while the rest of you play on them.


Want me to be the mean Mr Scrooge throwing money attached to string and then pulling it away? it'll be just enough money to affor dyour shiny new toy but NOPE


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Want me to be the mean Mr Scrooge throwing money attached to string and then pulling it away? it'll be just enough money to affor dyour shiny new toy but NOPE


You evil, evil man.


----------



## Zen00

That's what happened to me with this, a shiny new dollar was on the ground, only to be snatched away by mean ol' Mr. Bug.









I didn't get to play at all as my character got stuck in the 95% loading bug.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just got home didn't make it







Any announcement on next BWE?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Just got home didn't make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any announcement on next BWE?


Nope, but they said they wanted one per month. That means either this weekend or more likely next weekend. Well, I really hope it's not this weekend since I won't have any time at all.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Nope, but they said they wanted one per month. That means either this weekend or more likely next weekend. Well, I really hope it's not this weekend since I won't have any time at all.


Agreed i wont have time this weekend either.


----------



## djriful

In my guess the next Beta Weekend would held between May 25 - 27.

2 cents


----------



## HothBase

My guess is no BWE until first or second weekend in June.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> My guess is no BWE until first or second weekend in June.
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


But they promised at least 1 a month..they promised







. Honestly I do think it's in their best interests to do this as often as possible anywyays. I don't htink it will be this weekend though since it won't give them time to fix all of the issues they found in the stress test


----------



## HothBase

Nah, they never promised. It's just an estimate they made. It's in their best interest to fix as many of the bugs found in the last beta as possible before the next one. There were still a lot of issues yesterday, and I don't believe that two weeks is enough to address them.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vhox

http://imgur.com/a/JvEhm#1

Enjoy while it's there.


----------



## TurboPanda

wow thank you for that link to those pics those asura just look AMAZING!!


----------



## Battou62

I also had better performance this stress test than the last BWE. There was still a ton of lag present. I hope who ever they are using for bandwidth can handle the load. I mostly played around in the mists this time with my thief, and got in some pvp action.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JvEhm#1
> Enjoy while it's there.


Wow. That shadow behemoth looks... big. I'm glad that people are getting to test the Asura though


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, one, who do I have to kill to get into that Double Secret Beta?

Two, I hope it's not the second week of June, I will be in Scotland on Holiday.

Three, Zen00, are you saying that you didn't play but just sat there and hoped it would load?


----------



## Zen00

No, I got stuck in an endless loop where it would always think I'm trying to load the same place, even if I've logged off and tried getting back on. So I couldn't log onto my character.


----------



## grishkathefool

Oh that sucks bro!


----------



## FLCLimax

Writing your story: An interview with the writers of Guild Wars 2


----------



## thelamacmdr

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true

Code:



Code:


[URL=https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true[/URL]

Decided to make it easier for people to see who has signed up ^_^

EDIT: At least want the size to show everything in the spreadsheet


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true[/URL]
> 
> Decided to make it easier for people to see who has signed up ^_^


yay for the guild n.n


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> yay for the guild n.n


Unfortunately for us it seems as though "Unknown" is going to end up being the guild leader at this rate







. Super excited for an upcoming BWE though since there has to be one in the month of May, there just has to be or else X_X


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Unfortunately for us it seems as though "Unknown" is going to end up being the guild leader at this rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Super excited for an upcoming BWE though since there has to be one in the month of May, there just has to be or else X_X


out of pure selfishness: I actually hope not...exams...BAM


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> out of pure selfishness: I actually hope not...exams...BAM


Out of pure spite: I hope it does happen and that you become so enamored in the beta that you end up failing all of your exams and never see the light of day again because you're so ashamed....on another note, I have finals this week too (hint: automata suck)


----------



## Phokus

I only chose PvP because there was no option for PvP/PvE that I saw.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> I only chose PvP because there was no option for PvP/PvE that I saw.


I didn't put it because I figured it would be fairly obvious that people would like both of them but I wanted to find out which one people tend to PREFER rather than which ones that they like.


----------



## Zen00

I moved my server to Sorrow's Furnace since it seems a majority of you people are on there as well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I moved my server to Sorrow's Furnace since it seems a majority of you people are on there as well.


Changed the spreadsheet to reflect this, and what do you mean by YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Out of pure spite: I hope it does happen and that you become so enamored in the beta that you end up failing all of your exams and never see the light of day again because you're so ashamed....on another note, I have finals this week too (hint: automata suck)


you evil, evil man..

LOL

and eerrr, automate, like in, computer science, like the stuff I'm studying ?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> you evil, evil man..
> LOL
> and eerrr, automate, like in, computer science, like the stuff I'm studying ?


Big surprise, computer science major on OCN







Yeah, part of my discrete math class so it only touches stuff like automata and theory of language.

Has anyone seen gameplay of sylvari yet? I feel like ArenaNet is keeping that class under the tightest wraps.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Big surprise, computer science major on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, part of my discrete math class so it only touches stuff like automata and theory of language.
> Has anyone seen gameplay of sylvari yet? I feel like ArenaNet is keeping that class under the tightest wraps.


nope haven't seen much about sylvari yet.

I've also got an exam concerning automata...it's so boring luls







...
though I do like computer graphics & software engeneering. And oh yeah, I am disgusted by the amount of maths we get. I thought there would be people who finished their grade in maths around to work with numbers







lololol, not us hehe


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Changed the spreadsheet to reflect this, and what do you mean by YOU PEOPLE?


I mean from the poll earlier during the first BWE. The majority of people were signing into Sorrow's Furnace for that, so I decided to switch over to there (before I went to a less crowded server because I couldn't log into SF).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> nope haven't seen much about sylvari yet.
> I've also got an exam concerning automata...it's so boring luls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> though I do like computer graphics & software engeneering. And oh yeah, I am disgusted by the amount of maths we get. I thought there would be people who finished their grade in maths around to work with numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lololol, not us hehe


Yeah for being a freshman going into computer engineering...3 math classes is a bit much. Or so I thought X_X, how far are you in your major?

I hope the next Beta event has at least the Asura or something, if not I'll be really sad







Then happy again because ...beta


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I hope the next Beta event has at least the Asura or something, if not I'll be really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then happy again because ...beta


I believe they said they wanted to keep some things special for the launch, that's why they kept asura and sylvari out of the BWE.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I believe they said they wanted to keep some things special for the launch, that's why they kept asura and sylvari out of the BWE.


Well that's a big shame :/ i guess that rules out trying everything before launch, I guess that does leave a sense of surprise for launch though







.

I can see in my crystal ball a lot of people in Asura and Sylvari areas.


----------



## Inraged Twitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Well that's a big shame :/ i guess that rules out trying everything before launch, I guess that does leave a sense of surprise for launch though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I can see in my crystal ball a lot of people in Asura and Sylvari areas.


I don't see what the big deal is about seeing the asura and sylvari?? It's not like any BIG HUMONGOUS surprise just more racial skills that afaik suck (my norn raven ability). And more eye candy, personally I would rather wait to see that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inraged Twitch*
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is about seeing the asura and sylvari?? It's not like any BIG HUMONGOUS surprise just more racial skills that afaik suck (my norn raven ability). And more eye candy, personally I would rather wait to see that.


I've fought alongside the Asura long enough, I wanna actually be them now. It's not so much a big deal as it is it would be fun to be able to play them and that's what I bought the game for. Also, the Asurans have a completely different city than all of the other classes and thus have a completely different experience story wise from say the Sylvari and the Norn

oh..and cause they're so tiny and cute


----------



## Inraged Twitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I've fought alongside the Asura long enough, I wanna actually be them now. It's not so much a big deal as it is it would be fun to be able to play them and that's what I bought the game for. Also, the Asurans have a completely different city than all of the other classes and thus have a completely different experience story wise from say the Sylvari and the Norn
> oh..and cause they're so tiny and cute


Yes, but these are BWE ANET doesn't put these on so you can specifically experience EVERYTHING they want you to play through specific parts of the game that they think need improvement. So why show off the whole game all at once should leave a little info to tease with.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inraged Twitch*
> 
> Yes, but these are BWE ANET doesn't put these on so you can specifically experience EVERYTHING they want you to play through specific parts of the game that they think need improvement. So why show off the whole game all at once should leave a little info to tease with.


Oh I certainly see why Anet is doing it but it was just a slight hope is all, didn't mean for it to be a bash/whine or anything to ANet.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah for being a freshman going into computer engineering...3 math classes is a bit much. Or so I thought X_X, how far are you in your major?
> I hope the next Beta event has at least the Asura or something, if not I'll be really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then happy again because ...beta


I'm not in my major yet, it's just my first year (I guess major means the last 2 years right?). I also had discrete maths, calculus and languages and automata...totally hate the first 2, they ruin my scores haha.
And I'm really curious towards sylvari, not really into asuran stuff (they're small little cocky brats, lol). I believe sylvari will be epic², since they're such a mysterious race


----------



## grishkathefool

I intend on rolling an Asura Ele or Engie.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Rickles

I had a really fun time in the stress test with a thief. I was going pistol/dagger and dagger/pistol. With an all poison and the 10% movespeed and it was pretty fun in pvp. I like that you can apply poisons and they dont have a limited duration, was applying them right at the start of a round. This is really nice with the elite posion, by the time you find someone it is already off of colldown.


----------



## FLCLimax

Meet Ameranth - One Player's Journey Across Tyria and America

http://ameranth.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/how-awesome-is-this-the-real-ending/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I'm not in my major yet, it's just my first year (I guess major means the last 2 years right?). I also had discrete maths, calculus and languages and automata...totally hate the first 2, they ruin my scores haha.
> And I'm really curious towards sylvari, not really into asuran stuff (they're small little cocky brats, lol). I believe sylvari will be epic², since they're such a mysterious race


Math was always one of my better subjects. Atleast you guys don't have to have 70+ hours of biology







though I like biology a lot almost all the finals are mandatory and comprehensive really sucks having a high A then having to take that crap.

Anyhow the asura are my favorite


----------



## a pet rock

It's very strange because when I was looking at the game before the BWE, I so desperately wanted to play a nord. But, when I started playing them I found the starting area and personal quest quite flat. Then, the charr, which I originally found childish and silly beforehand, were incredibly interesting to play. I miss Dinky.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> It's very strange because when I was looking at the game before the BWE, I so desperately wanted to play a nord. But, when I started playing them I found the starting area and personal quest quite flat. Then, the charr, which I originally found childish and silly beforehand, were incredibly interesting to play. I miss Dinky.


This game has a similar effect on me, except I have no idea what to play. I wanted to play a char, but now I love the Norn. I didn't care about Sylvari, but then I read up on some of the lore and I think the race is overall BRILLIANT and now I really want to make a Sylvari.

For the first time ever in any MMO, I am actually going to make tons of alts and play them frequently. I did it over the BWE and the stress test. I have a document with my names/races/classes planned out so I can see as many stories and areas without having too much overlap.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> It's very strange because when I was looking at the game before the BWE, I so desperately wanted to play a nord. But, when I started playing them I found the starting area and personal quest quite flat. Then, the charr, which I originally found childish and silly beforehand, were incredibly interesting to play. I miss Dinky.


I followed the game ever since it was announced. Honestly i was blown away by the beta. Loved it, other than the lack of weapon skills. A lot probably has to do with the fact the only MMO i've ever played is Guild Wars 1 lol. Been wanting to go asura for quite some time now, found em interesting in the first one and it's just hilarious to see them go against something huge or watch the engy do the blowback shot lmao


----------



## Zen00

One thing I want, they really, really, really need more weapons. I loved the huge variety of skills in GW1, and it would be nice to gain them again at least in part through weapons.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> One thing I want, they really, really, really need more weapons. I loved the huge variety of skills in GW1, and it would be nice to gain them again at least in part through weapons.


I second this. I've said it time and time again, i'm going to get bored with the same weapon skills over 80 levels. Of course that might be where Elementalist comes into play.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/reserving-your-character-name-for-guild-wars-2


----------



## grishkathefool

Cool!


----------



## a pet rock

I was hoping it was going to be something for saving BWE names, too, not just GW1.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-lion-arch-tour

http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-thief-playtime

http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-crafting-system


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/reserving-your-character-name-for-guild-wars-2


Sounds interesting - it sounds like they're going to have both one and one+ word names in GW2, which is nice. I always liked binary names in GW1. You can give each of your characters the same "last name," and you've got a whole family








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-lion-arch-tour
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-thief-playtime
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-crafting-system


I have some watching to do


----------



## Zen00

That crafting video really helped. Before watching it I had no idea how crafting was supposed to work.

They really need a tutorial for it in-game.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-lion-arch-tour
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-thief-playtime
> http://gw2wvw.com/main/videos/?sort=latest&slg=guild-wars-2-crafting-system


Thanks for that crafting video, next bwe i'll try my hand at that


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


I actually passed that place D: didn't see that you could jump from that height....


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah, I spent 10 minutes jumping and swimming around!
And I know I have posted this twice already, I am just tickled that I actually am using m y youtube account now. Also, I only have the free FRAPS, so I can't record very long vids... contemplating buying full version.







I swear, the first time I jumped, I was gripping the desk and pushing back, fighting the feeling of falling...lol!


----------



## FLCLimax

leaked patch notes:

http://i.imgur.com/mYBht.png


----------



## Zen00

Nice, thanks for posting those, some interesting odds and ends have been updated in there.


----------



## FLCLimax

looks like they done patched up even the cool bugs like this


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Zen00

Flame ooze was awesome though, so was fire breathing kitty.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I am just so glad they buffed that lv70+ item salvages.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



/sarcasm


----------



## Zen00

Wondering about that, how many people actually got to a point where they could get level 70 items during the beta. :/


----------



## MaFi0s0

Its from the ongoing closed beta, all races available level cap 80 i assume.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yeah, I spent 10 minutes jumping and swimming around!
> And I know I have posted this twice already, I am just tickled that I actually am using m y youtube account now. Also, I only have the free FRAPS, so I can't record very long vids... contemplating buying full version.
> 
> I swear, the first time I jumped, I was gripping the desk and pushing back, fighting the feeling of falling...lol!


I'm planning on putting up vids also...and btw, my version of fraps is cracked... :3

Should I put up some vids? not that they're super awesome or something. Just, the average stuff


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I'm planning on putting up vids also...and btw, my version of fraps is cracked... :3
> Should I put up some vids? not that they're super awesome or something. Just, the average stuff


more content to hold me off until the next beta is always good, go for it!


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> more content to hold me off until the next beta is always good, go for it!


mmkay, I'll have a look at the quality etc first, never bothered watching them until now haha









edit: actually thinking about making a small commentary since there's a problem: my current vid is absolutely random. I'm not talking about gaps, but about my gameplay, it's just a rush through all kinds of stuff







lots of fails (like using ctrl+right click by accident, resulting in changing my autoattack skill with a greatsword... lol)


----------



## Phokus

This is the first game since SWG (and WoW for that matter) that I'm extremely anxious to play. I'm really hoping for a summer release but a more realistic release will be late Q3.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Well that was anticlimactic. I don't think "puzzle" is the appropriate term as much as "explorable area with many jumps." They should have made it more interesting by putting flying monsters with knockdowns every so often


----------



## CerealKillah

So it looks like they haven't nailed down a release date yet?

I was at Gamestop yesterday and they were claiming June 27 or 28.

I went ahead and pre-purchased the game yesterday while I was there. Cannot wait to play.


----------



## malikq86

Possible releases: June 28th - early Sept....

I think most people say August now...

But let's hope for June 28th....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Possible releases: June 28th - early Sept....
> I think most people say August now...
> But let's hope for June 28th....


Everybody is worried about release date...but what about Beta weekend?







may is almost over and they haven't announced this week yet if they will at all. I'm hoping that if there's no BWE then that means they're closer and closer to finalizing the game and will release it, but wishful thinking at its best if you ask me.


----------



## Zen00

There will probably be one this weekend, after all, the release notes for a new client were just leaked, and it's probably being tested right now for public use in the ongoing closed beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Possible releases: June 28th - early Sept....
> 
> I think most people say August now...
> 
> But let's hope for June 28th....


....November.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ....November.


OOF! I guess I will have to let Aion hold me over until then....


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ....November.


based on what?

They had an earning call on 5/14 (i think) were they said it would be late Q3 or early Q4: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/tngpu/ncsoft_2012_q1_earnings_call/

Hence July - September would make sense.

_"GW2 is still on track for release in the second half of the year (EDIT: They said later that they don't think the timing will be "too much delayed." The most narrowed date they've given us before now was back with the Q3 call: "latter but not too late part of the year." So, assuming they're still referring to that time frame, this probably means they're still expecting a Q3/early Q4 release, but the early part of Q3 might be ruled out.)"_

There is some debate on the definition of Q3/Q4.


----------



## FLCLimax

NCSoft will take advantage of the holiday rush, maybe mid-late october release....but get any summer months out of your heads. don't look at september either.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> NCSoft will take advantage of the holiday rush, maybe mid-late october release....but get any summer months out of your heads. don't look at september either.


That's a lot of confidence.

Kids are off in the summer...with free time...it wouldn't be that bad to release it in the summer imo.


----------



## FLCLimax

they can't even finalize the frequency of beta weekends and they're still in the tweaking phase of half the game features.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ....November.
> 
> 
> 
> based on what?
> 
> They had an earning call on 5/14 (i think) were they said it would be late Q3 or early Q4
Click to expand...

Based on prophecy. We've been saying November for nigh on 3 years.

Seriosly though, Late Q3 would be September. Early Q4 would point to November 2nd which has been the release date at Gamestop in 2010, 2011, and 2012.


----------



## AOwpr

subscribing


----------



## a pet rock

Seeing as how there wasn't a BWE this past weekend, we can almost guarantee there's one this upcoming weekend. Sweet.


----------



## Ollii

oh lawd. The vid I was talking about earlier takes about 50 min., now what? I haven't got anything to edit videos and everything I tried to edit my vid with, ruins either sound, fps or frame quality..


----------



## FLCLimax

don't edit it.


----------



## Ollii

then what should I do instead?


----------



## FLCLimax

post it uncut?


----------



## grishkathefool

you can edit it once you upload it to youtube


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> post it uncut?


oh lol, but it consists of many fragments...no idea why my fraps cuts it in those fragments. I'll see what I can do on youtube








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> you can edit it once you upload it to youtube


^up here lol


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> So it looks like they haven't nailed down a release date yet?
> I was at Gamestop yesterday and they were claiming June 27 or 28.
> I went ahead and pre-purchased the game yesterday while I was there. Cannot wait to play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Possible releases: June 28th - early Sept....
> I think most people say August now...
> But let's hope for June 28th....


The guy at gamestop (yesterday) seemed confident that it was June 27th. He said it like he had it on paper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ....November.


Hell no.

I don't see why retailers would offer preordering if the game isn't coming out for another half-year. November sounds fishy to me.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Gamestop has been making up release dates for years. It is their job to get pre-orders, which actually means flat out lying to customers.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> post it uncut?
> 
> 
> 
> oh lol, but it consists of many fragments...no idea why my fraps cuts it in those fragments. I'll see what I can do on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> you can edit it once you upload it to youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^up here lol
Click to expand...

Windows has a built in one.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> more content to hold me off until the next beta is always good, go for it!


Here's some more content if you want to watch. It's just a few videos of me PvPing on Thief and Ranger.

It is by no means great, but it is content nonetheless.


----------



## phantomphenom

-GW2 should be coming in late August, that is My PREDICTION....I will go out on a limb and say we will get 4 open beta weekends total before release.-

Monumental improvements will be made with each beta, i can assume. We will be getting what we paid for. I see too many people pissed about spending money to buy the game only because they felt that they were promised something in return. Too many people still don't know what a beta is, and nowadays, beta means final demo versions before release. On the other side of things, people who are patient and know better about these things also lash out at the others i just mentioned, not only alienating those who don't know better but also causing some what of a negative impact on the matter. Arenanet cannot afford a backlash like this. People need to realize that this company is not the same as those other gaming companies. These people learn from their mistakes and other companies mistakes. They want to innovate...and that takes time. We the last 15 years of gaming (mostly console gamers coming into PC nowadays) are still so spoiled thinking that they are owed everything in obligation because they are loyal fans of games that they make.

Upon looking at this mess i can see 1 thing very clearly.... because theres a lot of these things going on and people grumbling about not having a beta at the time Arenanet said they'll have or not (they did not promise once a month, they said they'll try and aim for 1 a month ), the fact is everyone is so passionate about this game..GUILD WARS 2!!!!! Hopefully all of this negativity on GW2 facebook page doesn't cause a negative backlash coming into release date. I like many other Guild Wars fans are in bad withdrawals right now, so for those who are patient enough to understand that Arenanet is banking on the quality of success of GW2 by innovation and taking MMO's to new heights, lets remind other fellow gamers why things are the way they are now instead of feeding the haters more fuel to their fire by bashing them.........We've waited years for a true sequel to Guild Wars, we can afford to wait patiently 1 more season ( 3 months ) can't we?
A brand series can't topple the current leader of it's genre (WoW) with us loyal fans in great numbers alone..... and that's why Arenanet is working their asses off between each beta weekends events!!!


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Windows has a built in one.
> Sent from my DROIDX


I know, Windows Movie Maker. The thing is, it was crap about 2 years ago...guess I'll give it a try


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> So it looks like they haven't nailed down a release date yet?
> I was at Gamestop yesterday and they were claiming June 27 or 28.I went ahead and pre-purchased the game yesterday while I was there. Cannot wait to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Possible releases: June 28th - early Sept....
> I think most people say August now...
> But let's hope for June 28th....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy at gamestop (yesterday) seemed confident that it was June 27th. He said it like he had it on paper.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ....November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> I don't see why retailers would offer preordering if the game isn't coming out for another half-year. November sounds fishy to me.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Gamestop has been making up release dates for years. It is their job to get pre-orders, which actually means flat out lying to customers.


The Gamestop Release Binder, in the Spring of 2010 had a release date of Nov. 2010. I pre-ordered it for $5. No release.

In 2011, they showed a release date of Nov. 2011 in the Release Binder.

IIRC, the binder on the counter shows Nov. 2012 now.

That being said, their website shows 6-26-2012


----------



## thelamacmdr

From The GW2 Facebook page:
Quote:


> Many of you have been asking about when we will have our second Beta Weekend Event. As we are approaching a long weekend in many parts of the world, we understand that some of you want to make plans for that. To help you with that we can confirm that we will NOT be running BWE2 this coming weekend.
> 
> Our BWE1 was super successful, we exceeded our expectations. As some of you might have experienced first hand, this lead to some technical issues. To make sure we are not running into the same situation for BWE2, we recently had a stress test, and we are currently deploying a lot of additional hardware in our datacenters.
> 
> We will be able to tell you exactly when BWE2 will take place as soon as all the hardware has been deployed. We are not withholding a date intentionally, we want to make sure that BWE2 will be a really great experience for all of you.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit in understanding where we are standing - you all have a really relaxing long weekend! ~MK


There goes my hopes for this month, but I'm glad to see them working on better hardware/more hardware after what happened wtih lag and whatnot


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> There goes my hopes for this month, but I'm glad to see them working on better hardware/more hardware after what happened wtih lag and whatnot


Yeah, I agree. I'm also glad that they actually bothered to come out and tell us that there won't be one this weekend.

Do you guys think they will let us play as higher levels to test different parts of the game in the next BWE? Or do you guys think that they're just going to keep it to the beginning levels?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I'm also glad that they actually bothered to come out and tell us that there won't be one this weekend.
> Do you guys think they will let us play as higher levels to test different parts of the game in the next BWE? Or do you guys think that they're just going to keep it to the beginning levels?


I'm pretty sure that level 30 will be the absolute max for the beta especially considering the time that it took me to reach level 30 was quite a bit for the first beta weekend and even then it was really a waste that it was deleted at the end of the stress test. So I don't think they will considering very few will reach that point and the severe disappointment whent he characaters are deleted again.

I wonder if there will be a point where they'll let us keep our characters after a beta though, I highly doubt it but it's something to think about considering we also get three days before the release date since we preordered.


----------



## a pet rock

I was under the impression that there's still a 24/7 closed beta that's still under NDA and doesn't have a level cap.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I was under the impression that there's still a 24/7 closed beta that's still under NDA and doesn't have a level cap.


Hmm well technically we're not supposed to know about it? I haven't really seen a confirmation of whether there is a closed beta continuously going on or not either for that matter, I know the Asura pics had to come from somewhere though but I'm not entirely sure if they were from a closed beta or perhaps something else thtat isn't truly 24/7 since I think it'd be hard to change the game and make a lot of updates to it while others are playing.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I was under the impression that there's still a 24/7 closed beta that's still under NDA and doesn't have a level cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm well technically we're not supposed to know about it? I haven't really seen a confirmation of whether there is a closed beta continuously going on or not either for that matter, I know the Asura pics had to come from somewhere though but I'm not entirely sure if they were from a closed beta or perhaps something else thtat isn't truly 24/7 since I think it'd be hard to change the game and make a lot of updates to it while others are playing.
Click to expand...

CBT was publicly announced seven months ago and it's still going on.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> CBT was publicly announced seven months ago and it's still going on.


...I've been out of the loop for a very long time in this regard then...well in that case ....I'm gonna go cry in a corner until the game releases again. How do we know for sure that the closed beta is still going on though? i guess it's safe to assume that it still is but that makes an ass out of u and me...


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> ...I've been out of the loop for a very long time in this regard then...well in that case ....I'm gonna go cry in a corner until the game releases again. How do we know for sure that the closed beta is still going on though? i guess it's safe to assume that it still is but that makes an ass out of u and me...


What? Closed betas with NDA's are done with the exception of "in-house" testers with dev's going through the Asura and Sylvari content.... The game is now in open beta, meaning the current game build to date which was the previous closed betas are now nda free.
The Asura and Sylvari videos posted were from the press beta, which some were ALLOWED to report and show certain content.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> What? Closed betas with NDA's are done with the exception of "in-house" testers with dev's going through the Asura and Sylvari content.... The game is now in open beta, meaning the current game build to date which was the previous closed betas are now nda free.
> The Asura and Sylvari videos posted were from the press beta, which some were ALLOWED to report and show certain content.


Then there seems to be some sort of misinformation going on here because people are explaining different things to me either that or it's a misunderstanding on another person's part. Either way, the game is being thoroughly tested and we can expect a polished game when the time does come since ANet seems to be taking their time with it. And truly that's all that matters to me over speed and beta weekend events, I like quality games rather than rushed ones with the sole intent of money over quality


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Then there seems to be some sort of misinformation going on here because people are explaining different things to me either that or it's a misunderstanding on another person's part. Either way, the game is being thoroughly tested and we can expect a polished game when the time does come since ANet seems to be taking their time with it. And truly that's all that matters to me over speed and beta weekend events, I like quality games rather than rushed ones with the sole intent of money over quality


Indeed my friend, I couldn't have said it better myself....innovation is what the mmorpg genre needs.


----------



## Insomnium

Innovation is what the genre got with the latest installment of action mmos. I.e tera and the lesser known f2p ones.
Well gameplay wise anyway has been changed and innovated, questing in these games are still the same old. Yet to see gw2 tho. Will hopefully have an OB soon.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that level 30 will be the absolute max for the beta especially considering the time that it took me to reach level 30 was quite a bit for the first beta weekend and even then it was really a waste that it was deleted at the end of the stress test. So I don't think they will considering very few will reach that point and the severe disappointment whent he characaters are deleted again.


Well, I was thinking something like letting us start at a higher level, like level 50 or 80 to test more content than just the level 1 - 30 zones. I know it'd be pointless to sink hours into the game only to get higher level, then have the character deleted, so I think it'd be cool if you could start at level 50 or so to be able to see / test different content. Something like that would be awesome imo.


----------



## Lokster1

Well I'm glad they arent having a beta test this weekend as I will be gone for almost all of it =D, only got 1 hour in during the first one as I was also out of town that weekend....eager to actually get some time playing the game!


----------



## Tomus

some of my screens from first open beta


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








































































































possible wallpaper:
link


----------



## Zen00

Please hide lots of videos/pictures in spoiler tags, as they cause the page to lag as I scroll through it. :/


----------



## Obrien

I just LOVE how when you zoom in, you can start to see brush strokes on things like dirt and trees but when your zoomed out its all awesome looking.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> I just LOVE how when you zoom in, you can start to see brush strokes on things like dirt and trees but when your zoomed out its all awesome looking.


I think that's an excellent way to mess with those people who zoom in 100x to see if the textures are high enough. Those people bug me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> some of my screens from first open beta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possible wallpaper:
> link


Wallpaper'd, You really know how to take some cinematic pictures don't you O_O I also find your character in there mildly attractive. It bothers me some that I do too.

Off Topic: it would look like you're a Suzumiya fan too?


----------



## grishkathefool

This website, Project Tyria, makes me feel so nostalgic!


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> This website, Project Tyria, makes me feel so nostalgic!


Ascalon is healing









I remember how heartbroken I was when the searing happened... I kept trying to ask people how I could go back to pre-searing. It was so much nicer...


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> This website, Project Tyria, makes me feel so nostalgic!


I cry, every time


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> This website, Project Tyria, makes me feel so nostalgic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ascalon is healing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember how heartbroken I was when the searing happened... I kept trying to ask people how I could go back to pre-searing. It was so much nicer...
Click to expand...

Bro, you hit it on the head. I must have played for like two weeks, had done all the quests, and was wondering what was next. I asked someone and they told me to go talk to Armin. I talked to him then was transported to Post Searing Ascalon. I was in shock! I couldn't believe it! Man, the good old days.


----------



## Obrien

As an amateur archeologist that blog makes me all giddy.

That's exactly what I'd do, I did it myself for a day or so walking around post sear trying to triangulate landmarks in the new terrain.

Heck, in Skyrim I've spent too much time trying to discern each of the nordic ruins I see by examining all available texts and lore as well as physical evidence to try and figure out how life was like in the Mythic Era or 1st Era. I think I'm nuts.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> As an amateur archeologist that blog makes me all giddy.
> That's exactly what I'd do, I did it myself for a day or so walking around post sear trying to triangulate landmarks in the new terrain.
> Heck, in Skyrim I've spent too much time trying to discern each of the nordic ruins I see by examining all available texts and lore as well as physical evidence to try and figure out how life was like in the Mythic Era or 1st Era. I think I'm nuts.


I don't think there's anything wrong with that, it provides a deeper more intimate level of lore in my opinion and whenever your intuition serves correct after examining the lore you truly come to appreciate just how much the designers of the game put into it and you also get more out of the gaming experience than the typical run and gun type of gameplay that I think we see a bit too much of these days.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## gmpotu

I feel bad for that Guardian, his team in the 1st clip was horrible.
He's 5v1 for over 45 seconds and his team is losing capture points.


----------



## Phokus

Nice video of the Guardian. One of the finer one's I've seen thus far.


----------



## a pet rock

That is tanky as hell. Good to see somebody figured it out.


----------



## FLCLimax

imgur.com/a/WsXLp#0


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> imgur.com/a/WsXLp#0


Those Asuran cities/city looks absolutely amazing! I can't wait to check it out when the time finally comes. I do think the engineer asura in the pictures looks kinda funky though, and do the asura have female counterparts?

EDIT: Is anyone else bothered by the water effects in image #25?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> imgur.com/a/WsXLp#0
> 
> 
> 
> Those Asuran cities/city looks absolutely amazing! I can't wait to check it out when the time finally comes. I do think the engineer asura in the pictures looks kinda funky though, and do the asura have female counterparts?
> 
> EDIT: Is anyone else bothered by the water effects in image #25?
Click to expand...

Hoping it was just a bad capture. Also counting on the "unoptimized" thing.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hoping it was just a bad capture. Also counting on the "unoptimized" thing.


Looks like their graphics are turned down considerably?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Looks like their graphics are turned down considerably?


I thought so too at first but if you look at other pictures with water in them and other effects like reflection that could be classified as the same thing as water show some very nice effects still so perhaps it's something to do with how they screencapped or someother glitch that happened along the way.


----------



## Obrien

Looks like Asura in the next BWE?

The source of this leak must be identified, that imagur account is much too new...


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Looks like Asura in the next BWE?
> The source of this leak must be identified, that imagur account is much too new...


was looking around for the leak and couldn't find a sliver of evidence of a 24/7 ongoing beta, my guess is either internal dev build, or old release of beta press build? dunno, the previous images had the guys email across the screen which the old pre beta 1 had, some people including my wife that used old clients patched to bwe1 had that, i used the new client and didnt have the email on the screen thing.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/comments/exclusive-interview-with-arenanet-beta-insights-and-skills
Quote:


> GWOnline: It seems that Guild Wars 2 is so close to being done, and we are all excited to hear that it is now in closed beta. What can you share with us on the current state of the game. For example, what things are you particularly focusing on at this time?
> 
> Eric: The game is in beta, which means that all of the major features and systems in the game are implemented and playable. This doesn't mean that they're all done, since we need to reserve the ability to iterate on anything that we feel isn't up to our standards, and of course there is still polish work to be done on a few things as well. *Right now we're really focusing on addressing issues that come up based on feedback we get from both our core closed beta testers* as well as our beta weekends.


one of many interviews after the beta weekends began where both groups of testers are acknowledged. the group chosen in December is still testing the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Looks like Asura in the next BWE?
> The source of this leak must be identified, that imagur account is much too new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looking around for the leak and couldn't find a sliver of evidence of a 24/7 ongoing beta, my guess is either internal dev build, or old release of beta press build? dunno, the previous images had the guys email across the screen which the old pre beta 1 had, some people including my wife that used old clients patched to bwe1 had that, i used the new client and didnt have the email on the screen thing.
Click to expand...

Anet leaked both sets of screens intentionally, as well as the patch notes. they knew there would be no BWE this month, these leaks are just to placate people. the guy leaking is an Anet dev, he removed the watermarks for this leak so he'd stop getting emails most likely.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> imgur.com/a/WsXLp#0


Epicness!


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://guildwars.incgamers.com/blog/comments/exclusive-interview-with-arenanet-beta-insights-and-skills
> one of many interviews after the beta weekends began where both groups of testers are acknowledged. the group chosen in December is still testing the game.
> Anet leaked both sets fo screens intentionally, as well as the patch notes. they knew there would be no BWE this month, these leaks are just to placate people. the guy leaking is an Anet dev, he removed the watermarks for this leak so he'd stop getting emails most likely.


Nice, makes sense.

Man im really starting to itch...need to play me some gw2.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I can't wait till this game comes out once again I'll have my MMO PVP fix both in huge large scale and small scale PVP.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Sharuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> -GW2 should be coming in late August, that is My PREDICTION....I will go out on a limb and say we will get 4 open beta weekends total before release.-


You shouldn't be surprised if GW2 gets pushed back into early 2013. People forget but GW2 originally was supposed to go into beta in 2010 and release mid 2011. Then there was some internal conflict between NCSoft and Arenanet and a founder (Jeff Strain) and lead game designer of GW1 and GW2 (James Phinney) including other GW2 staff left Arenanet in 2010. So the game was delayed.

People keep saying prepurchase is a sign of release but it isn't, Arenanet needed the 15 to 20 million dollars of cash influx. Nov/Dec seems like a safe bet, but don't be surprised if it is Q1, 2013.


----------



## a pet rock

I don't see how a past delay means it needs to be delayed again. They've said they don't know when it's coming out _except_ that it will be this year.


----------



## Sharuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I don't see how a past delay means it needs to be delayed again. They've said they don't know when it's coming out _except_ that it will be this year.


They also said it would come out in 2010/2011. My only point is don't be suprised if it is pushed back to 2013.

http://news.bigdownload.com/2009/02/15/ncsoft-guild-wars-2-now-scheduled-for-2010-2011-release/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharuko*
> 
> They also said it would come out in 2010/2011. My only point is don't be suprised if it is pushed back to 2013.
> http://news.bigdownload.com/2009/02/15/ncsoft-guild-wars-2-now-scheduled-for-2010-2011-release/


The repercussions for pushing it back to 2013 after getting prepurchases earlier in the year would be huge.


----------



## phantomphenom

Summer release is realistic....especially since Anet isn't affraid of going up against D3 and what ever else comes out this year. GW2 is going to be very successful in the long run....they won't care about #1 sales in a month of release....it'll prove to be the longest constantly running mmo to date....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Update: Here's a statement from NCsoft: "We have not released an official launch date within 2012 as feedback from our closed and open marketing betas will help us determine an exact release date. We will release Guild Wars 2 when it is ready."


Daggumit, Gamestop might be wrong again!


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> -snip-


OMG New WvW MAP YAAAAYYY!









Regarding the release date debate. This is really just digging up a dead horse. Certainly, there could be something that pushes it into early 2013 but there should by all accounts be at the very least a date given by the end of the year. If you check the gw2 twitter they keep saying "nothing for certain but this year" or "depending on feedback, sooner or later in 2012"


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> OMG New WvW MAP YAAAAYYY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the release date debate. This is really just digging up a dead horse. Certainly, there could be something that pushes it into early 2013 but there should by all accounts be at the very least a date given by the end of the year. If you check the gw2 twitter they keep saying "nothing for certain but this year" or "depending on feedback, sooner or later in 2012"


The map doesn't look big enough to be WvW it's probably for the smaller tournament matches


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> The map doesn't look big enough to be WvW it's probably for the smaller tournament matches


Yeah, your right. At first glance I went all oh boi and didn't bother to look at them seriously...


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.mmoreviews.com/exclusive-interview-with-eric-flannum-the-lead-game-designer-of-guild-wars-2/
Quote:


> *We know that you have events on the WvW zone, bosses and you can even get materials and crafting recipes by killing mobs and foes, and of course there are sieges, takeovers and other PvP stuff, but:
> 
> What are your plans for the WvW content of the game in the long run?*
> 
> _One of the coolest things that we've added to WvW recently is a persistent mini-dungeon that can be accessed through the three keeps in the center map. This area is designed with multiplayer PvP in mind and players can do things like activate the traps in the mini-dungeon to defeat enemy players. Of course, at the end of the area there's a chest full of rewards.
> 
> We also have some exciting plans for WvW post-launch, but of course we don't want to talk about our post-launch plans until after we ship the game and have had some time to implement things._


----------



## Zen00

Sounds interesting, I'll be PvPing next weekend event.


----------



## a pet rock

I didn't even touch PvP in the BWE or stress test. I'll need to do that this next time around. See what they have that I might want to do.


----------



## malikq86

Same here. Pvp next bwe


----------



## mrsmiles

as of now i probably wont be playing WvW once game comes out, unless im with an organized group if i decide to pvp ill be sticking to structured play, next beta im going to be continuing with guardian and ill be trying mesmer.


----------



## Blackops_2

Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either







More details in the link.

http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the link.
> http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


Nice!
I wonder if they have the additional server hardware implemented.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the link.
> http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


Great minds think alike, just saw this and came rushing over to OCN to tell everyone the good news!


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the link.
> http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


Second weekend in June, just as I thought. Called it two weeks ago.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the link.
> http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


*** I will be out of town


----------



## CerealKillah

I have pre-purchased the game and ANet has not sent me the download link for the client yet.

Anyone have any advice on how to get that process started?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> I have pre-purchased the game and ANet has not sent me the download link for the client yet.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on how to get that process started?


you make an account already?

https://account.guildwars2.com/download


----------



## CerealKillah

That's what I needed. Logged in and now I see a download link.

Thanks









Sent from my HTC Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Second BWE announced! June the 8th existing beta characters haven't been deleted either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the link.
> http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-next-guild-wars-2-beta-weekend


...................................


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> ...................................


...................................


----------



## a pet rock

Not only will I still be in town to play this, but I can also keep my old characters!


----------



## Blackops_2

Yup i'll be in summer school so i have a full 2 and 1/2 days to play this time with no worries. No finals to worry about no nothing.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Perfect weekend for me, and a friend who used to play GW pre-ordered so now I have someone to mess around with.


----------



## Tyreal

Hmm level 35 recommended for that dungeon. Need to get to 35 now, wife not gonna be pleased







But i really want to run a dungeon lol


----------



## PureBlackFire

Here's some footage of me messing about in the early part of the bwe. Not the best player out there, I know.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I enjoyed the guardian class. Going to try necro again

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ollii

second BWE during my exams.

some people just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> second BWE during my exams.
> some people just want to watch the world burn...


Lol ok Michael Caine.

I feel ya though first BWE was the weekend before my finals


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lol ok Michael Caine.
> I feel ya though first BWE was the weekend before my finals


I might be lucky (though it's not a good thing). I might actually not even make it for Calculus (maths), so yeah, maybe I could start with the next one after that already. Which would mean I could play...
lol


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Nice!
> I wonder if they have the additional server hardware implemented.


Yes they do, its all in the link.

This was my reaction when I saw that go up on the site!


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Yes they do, its all in the link.
> This was my reaction when I saw that go up on the site!


Yea, it's gonna run smooooooth


----------



## Hazzeedayz

im psyched they fixed the groups breaking in overflow servers...took us FOREVER to try get in the same ones...
we just sat there by the front gates and ran in and out until we saw each other lol


----------



## FLCLimax

some beta key handouts.

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1887

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/beta-for-the-win/

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/05/29/guild-wars-2-beta-event-next-weekend-pc-gamer-beta-key-giveaway-incoming/


----------



## DiNet

Thief=Rogue=SithAssasin. Am I correct on this? Haven't seen any video that would show stealth action really.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> im psyched they fixed the groups breaking in overflow servers...took us FOREVER to try get in the same ones...
> we just sat there by the front gates and ran in and out until we saw each other lol


Tears of joy if this is true


----------



## malikq86

Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a good ventrilo server and a handful of good easy going fun people group with. Let me know if you are interested or have a ventrilo server we could use - PM me!.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a good ventrilo server and a handful of good easy going fun people group with. Let me know if you are interested or have a ventrilo server we could use - PM me!.


why not ocn's mumble server?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> why not ocn's mumble server?


O I didn't know we had one...though I've used mumble once before..I was never a fan. I'm a ventrilo fanboi...i guess...lol


----------



## a pet rock

Wait. So what server is everybody currently on? Given that characters weren't deleted, it probably be easier to get everybody onto the same server this time around.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Wait. So what server is everybody currently on? Given that characters weren't deleted, it probably be easier to get everybody onto the same server this time around.


I didn't want to join a highly populated server...I actually tried to figure out which would be the least populated on launch for americans....based on all the research (reddit lists)...I went with *Scavenger's Causeway.*...for a while it was always "Medium"...but by end of day 2...it was "Full" like all servers.

I think servers that are too populated or very under-populated are equally as bad. It's like going to a club....you don't want to be the only person there...nor do you want to be squeezing past sweaty bodies to move 2 feet closer to the bar....you know what I mean?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Me and a buddy of mine are looking for a good ventrilo server and a handful of good easy going fun people group with. Let me know if you are interested or have a ventrilo server we could use - PM me!.


once we get closer to launch i will getting a group together
i have vent, ts3, and mumble servers running

i'll post up in here when it's time


----------



## malikq86

^

Sounds good.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^
> Sounds good.


Sign up for the OCN Guild Wars 2 Guild ^_^!! I check it everyday and it sure has gotten lonely


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Most people will follow their GW guild into GW2 as experienced players who've been really beta-testing the game (i.e. not your random person who just logs in during BWE to play the game, people that actually submit bug reports when they encounter something they feel is not working as it should) will be invaluable. Some guilds also have already started to plan which guild upgrades they'll research first, how they're going to handle crafting (resource gathering is a real pita when you want to level a skill as fast as possible).
As for the population issues we've been having last BWE, I'm almost certain it won't happen considering how much they've improved their hardware since then, but I guess we'll see first hand on the 8th.

I'm glad they didn't wipe our chars yet, because that'll give us the chance to run cata groups easier than last BWE when we had to wait hours to form a group...
Only downside is they're only adding one new zone lvl 25-35, I wish they would have added at least a 35-45 one for those of us who already are above lvl 35... Not that we won't be able to hit lvl 40-45 during this BWE, but it'll take repeating the same events a lot of time which I don't find very appealing...


----------



## Zen00

That's why I stayed with one character in one area last BWE, so that PvE didn't get boring. Completely explored the Charr starting area and half of the 15-25 area, and did nearly every event in those areas possible.

Also just downloaded Mumble, so we'll see how that works, I've never been a voice over fan.

Also, if OCN wants its own GW2 guild, I would suggest working on a website for it now, so if you guys want one, I'm building it, see http://www.zenproductions.co.cc/ for a possible design.


----------



## AlderonnX

I'm in [ZoS] with my main. But my Warrior Alt could be in a OCN guild


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I'm in [ZoS] with my main. But my Warrior Alt could be in a OCN guild


1) You aren't limited to only one guild.
2) I believe guilds are tied to accounts, not characters.


----------



## phantomphenom

I'm stoked for next weekend! If anyone missed it, heres this past Tuesdays Guild Cast to help get you all pumped up!!!!!

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/video-game-shows/guild-wars-video/guildcast-guild-wars-show/beta-for-the-win/


----------



## phantomphenom

Anyone got the official invite email for bwe#2? I just got mines 5 minutes ago.... basically the same email from the 1st bwe!


----------



## a pet rock

Haven't gotten an invite, but I know where to find the download from the last BWE. Do we need to download a new client, or do we just run the old one and let it auto-update/patch?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

got mine


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Haven't gotten an invite, but I know where to find the download from the last BWE. Do we need to download a new client, or do we just run the old one and let it auto-update/patch?


Most likely will be this one http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe same as last BWE.

I've been launching the Gw2 client and it has been patching every or every other day







lots of goodies going in.


----------



## Blackops_2

I got a confirmation email it stated of you have the client from the first beta it could be patched.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Haven't gotten an invite, but I know where to find the download from the last BWE. Do we need to download a new client, or do we just run the old one and let it auto-update/patch?


Run the launcher right now and it'll update!


----------



## remz1337

nice thread, thx!


----------



## phantomphenom

Tyria Talk episode 26...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8aSGfZOOY4&feature=g-u-u


----------



## phantomphenom

PC Gamer just finish uploading a 2 hr preview of the new level 30 area in the human zone

http://www.twitch.tv/pcgamer/b/320044809


----------



## Kinru

Super excited for the beta weekend.

Figured I'd put this here, can't wait to try and top this. Also the trebuchet is awesome.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Just got my invite...Please help choose. Which class to go with for max area damage?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Just got my invite...Please help choose. Which class to go with for max area damage?


If you're thinking AoE then Elementalist or Engineer (closer range if you go Engy) but pure damage wise every class has their different purposes and roles they can fill so it's purely up to how you build them that matters.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If you're thinking AoE then Elementalist or Engineer (closer range if you go Engy) but pure damage wise every class has their different purposes and roles they can fill so it's purely up to how you build them that matters.


AoE thats what I meant. Okay. Will be playing the hell out of those two for the next 24+ hours


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Longbow warrior is nothing buy AOE. Shortbow thief has plenty of AOE too. Staff Ele has good AOE (even dagger ele if you want to get upclose), and so does Necro. Loads of classes has AOE depending on which weapons you use.

This game isn't really a MAX DAMAGE SPEC game, there are tons more options than most MMO's.


----------



## FLCLimax

hmm, i actually got an invite.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Just got my invite...Please help choose. Which class to go with for max area damage?


That's the real question... in Guild Wars, there's no clear-cut answer to the question.

Where in WoW it's a game of rota fortunae between rogue, mage and hunter, in GW, it really depends on the build.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Thanks for all the advice...So I just downloaded the client, and it says Im not authorized to play in this beta....HELP!??


----------



## malikq86

^

you can't login before it starts..as long as you know your password and username..your fine. wait until June 8th.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^
> you can't login before it starts..as long as you know your password and username..your fine. wait until June 8th.


HAHAAHAHAH Wow....Got so excited I didnt check the date. It is next weekend.









Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## malikq86

^

lol @ the phail.


----------



## gliggo

Anyone know if this game will run in Eyefinity at all ?


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Anyone know if this game will run in Eyefinity at all ?


YES....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWhqBuCT6Gc


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Anyone know if this game will run in Eyefinity at all ?
> 
> 
> 
> YES....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWhqBuCT6Gc
Click to expand...

wow that looks amazing. Thanks for getting back to me









Cheers


----------



## thelamacmdr

So with the next BWE so very very close I guess I should let everyone know that I'll be forming the guild over the weekend and adding everybody that's on my list using the names provided. If you don't want to be added then, either let me know or just you know ignore me. At the end of the day I will probably hand over leadership of the guild but I sort of decided I'd take the initiative in actually forming the guild in case anyone wants an easier way to form a quick group for something or other. Looking forward to this beta weekend and playing with some of you ^_^


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So with the next BWE so very very close I guess I should let everyone know that I'll be forming the guild over the weekend and adding everybody that's on my list using the names provided. If you don't want to be added then, either let me know or just you know ignore me. At the end of the day I will probably hand over leadership of the guild but I sort of decided I'd take the initiative in actually forming the guild in case anyone wants an easier way to form a quick group for something or other. Looking forward to this beta weekend and playing with some of you ^_^


Could you add me plz....i might not keep this name when the real game is out but right now my lvl 25 elem is Tyrion Aerozynn

*Edit* LOLOLOL I typo'd my name when i signed up for the guild on the OP!!!!!!!! Fail!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Could you add me plz....i might not keep this name when the real game is out but right now my lvl 25 elem is Tyrion Aerozynn
> *Edit* LOLOLOL I typo'd my name when i signed up for the guild on the OP!!!!!!!! Fail!


Went ahead and fixed it for you.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Went ahead and fixed it for you.


Thanks! I'm praying my 680 gets in before Friday, I can only hope!


----------



## Tyreal

Can't wait, 4 more days







I'm going to do some performance tests this BWE, running max clocks and de-clocked down to 2 cores @ 2.5Ghz and video card at like 500/900 to see how much FPS difference there is and how well(or not) it run's de-clocked. lol


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Can't wait, 4 more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do some performance tests this BWE, running max clocks and de-clocked down to 2 cores @ 2.5Ghz and video card at like 500/900 to see how much FPS difference there is and how well(or not) it run's de-clocked. lol


I've heard that the beta is not optimized yet so i think you better wait for the final release to do your tests.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So with the next BWE so very very close I guess I should let everyone know that I'll be forming the guild over the weekend and adding everybody that's on my list using the names provided. If you don't want to be added then, either let me know or just you know ignore me. At the end of the day I will probably hand over leadership of the guild but I sort of decided I'd take the initiative in actually forming the guild in case anyone wants an easier way to form a quick group for something or other. Looking forward to this beta weekend and playing with some of you ^_^


Nice, I'm hopefully going to be able to get some time in next weekend. What server are we going to be playing on? Still don't have any idea what class I'm going to play but I hope to get some time in with a few over the weekend.


----------



## a pet rock

I'm not on the right server. You might have a hard time adding me.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I'm not on the right server. You might have a hard time adding me.


IIRC that shouldn't matter


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/were-ready-for-this-weekends-beta


----------



## Zen00

Double the servers...


----------



## a pet rock

I bet getting those all set up was why we didn't get the BWE in May. At least, it's an explanation I can totally buy into.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Nice, I'm hopefully going to be able to get some time in next weekend. What server are we going to be playing on? Still don't have any idea what class I'm going to play but I hope to get some time in with a few over the weekend.


Sorrow's Furnace, but I should be able to add everyone regardless since guilds work across servers iirc. That's the hope at least...I'm slowly OC'ing my GPU right now so I can handle those crazy WvWvW fights that typically bring my comp to a halt.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Can't wait, 4 more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do some performance tests this BWE, running max clocks and de-clocked down to 2 cores @ 2.5Ghz and video card at like 500/900 to see how much FPS difference there is and how well(or not) it run's de-clocked. lol


I am looking forward to the game being fully optimized. I would like to see my SLI scale correctly and get consistent FPS. I think the textures and palates are terrific, but I am just not seeing it in it's full magnificence and am excited to see it when the game finally releases.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am looking forward to the game being fully optimized. I would like to see my SLI scale correctly and get consistent FPS. I think the textures and palates are terrific, but I am just not seeing it in it's full magnificence and am excited to see it when the game finally releases.


I agree, it looks great, I wonder what kind of extension support they will end up compiling with.
I peeked at the client exe and there was some sort of mention of cuda cores, not sure if that is physX or not.
Could you do me a favor and run 3DMark11 so i can do a baseline setup for similar performance, i want to measure cpu usage and compare to you.
I'm not going crazy and recording insane amounts of data, but would like to take some basic notes and compare each beta test.


----------



## thelamacmdr

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E&output=html&widget=true

Okay so as it stands this is everyone that I'll be adding during the beta and eventually will hand off the guild to Hazzeedayz if he joins us during the weekend. Hopefully the guild is maintained on the servers past the beta and into release which would be optimal but if not i'll recreate the guild at that point in time too!

Really excited for this so hopefully everyone is there, note to DuckKnuckle and Lokster if you check in for this: I don't have your in game user names so I'll be assuming it's teh same as your OCN username


----------



## Tyreal

Just launched GW2 and it downloaded new client + 83K files patching. wee
I went ahead and deleted the folder and re-installing from scratch.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Just launched GW2 and it downloaded new client + 83K files patching. wee
> I went ahead and deleted the folder and re-installing from scratch.


Yeah I was kind of surprised when my old client downloaded 4gb of stuff...and then restarted to download even more stuff than before.


----------



## malikq86

What is your guys download speed on this big 5.2GB update/patch?? I'm getting like 3.65MB/sec


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> What is your guys download speed on this big 5.2GB update/patch?? I'm getting like 3.65MB/sec


388kbps


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> 388kbps










Good thing you are patching now...


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you are patching now...


Yeah, internet connection here in Hawaii sucks.... probably the slowest ISP's on the planet!


----------



## tael

Yikes, better start patching when I get home then.
Speeds aren't too bad on Oahu, pings on the other hand...

Unfortunately I work the 8th and 9th.. just like the last weekend and 12 hours shifts too.
Was crazy busy and only got like 90mins ingame last time. But hey, who says I can't just sleep at work this time. Totally legit right?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Really excited for this so hopefully everyone is there, note to DuckKnuckle and Lokster if you check in for this: I don't have your in game user names so I'll be assuming it's teh same as your OCN username


To tell you the truth I don't remember what I used, I'm sure it is something to do with Lokster or Loki but can't remember what I used, can I check now or do I need to wait for the servers to come up?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/the-big-beta-weekend-preview


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> To tell you the truth I don't remember what I used, I'm sure it is something to do with Lokster or Loki but can't remember what I used, can I check now or do I need to wait for the servers to come up?


it'll have to be when the servers come back up but there's no rush I guess, just an FYI ^_^


----------



## malikq86

So did they release the names of the new servers?? since it's doubled!


----------



## youra6

Just pre-ordered. Looking forward to try out the beta!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> So did they release the names of the new servers?? since it's doubled!


Are they new game servers or just more overflow on the preexisting servers? Also can anyone confirm if you can join the same overflow as other group members?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> So did they release the names of the new servers?? since it's doubled!


don't take that as literal in game servers. they've doubled server capacity basically. 100 servers is suicide until your game hits about 6 million or so players.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> don't take that as literal in game servers. they've doubled server capacity basically. 100 servers is suicide until your game hits about 6 million or so players.


OK that's what i initially thought...but sometimes it sounded like new game servers.


----------



## Zen00

I like how they've addressed many of the major issues people had with the game. Still wish they'd do a rebalance of the ranger pet system, which still isn't as good as it should be.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I like how they've addressed many of the major issues people had with the game. Still wish they'd do a rebalance of the ranger pet system, which still isn't as good as it should be.


How do you know for a fact that they have/haven't fixed it? Sounds like they made a lot of changes to the game and only touched upon the larger more noticeable ones perhaps it has been fixed but just wasn't announced.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> How do you know for a fact that they have/haven't fixed it? Sounds like they made a lot of changes to the game and only touched upon the larger more noticeable ones perhaps it has been fixed but just wasn't announced.


I think that is something they would announce


----------



## FLCLimax

i won't give them my money until pets are fixed.


----------



## grishkathefool

I wish they would ditch the Diablo-esque Health Ball and go back to the placeable bar.


----------



## Tyreal

Another client and 900+ files patched today.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Another client and 900+ files patched today.


Did yours manage to fully patch or did it crash at the last 3 files like mine did?


----------



## Tyreal

1 file remaining...crashed after a couple minutes. then started it up again and it patched it.
(hope it doesn't effect anything)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> 1 file remaining...crashed after a couple minutes. then started it up again and it patched it.
> (hope it doesn't effect anything)


Aww man...mine keeps crashing at the same block of data so I guess I'm sort of stuck with this. Knowing ANet they'll fix it if it's a big enough problem which I sort of hope it is in order to prevent me from having to redownload all of the data taht I downloaded over the weekend. I must be prepared and ready for it...it's coming...


----------



## FLCLimax

haha, updated fine.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So apparently they actually added chat bubbles, key-modifiers for binds, and some other things people complained about? What the hell are they doing? Aren't we just entitled gamers for making suggestions?


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> haha, updated fine.


lol, client _seem's_ to be working *knock's on wood*

On a side note, i guess we wont be seeing DirectX 11 added this weekend event. (client still doesn't have adjust-ability via options)


----------



## Phokus

I think I've watched more game play footage than any other game I've anticipated. And here I thought waiting for SWTOR was long...


----------



## phantomphenom

With my piss-poor connection, it took me 9 hours and 11 minutes to complete this update >.<''


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> haha, updated fine.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, client _seem's_ to be working *knock's on wood*
> 
> On a side note, i guess we wont be seeing DirectX 11 added this weekend event. (client still doesn't have adjust-ability via options)
Click to expand...

the only visual upgrades you can expect are high res textures and DX10. there is no DX11 planned at all for this game.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the only visual upgrades you can expect are high res textures and DX10. there is no DX11 planned at all for this game.


Link? I could've sworn i read something about DX11 very earlier on. That's been thrown out?


----------



## Tyreal

Yea, pretty sure i was reading a tweet, or an interview or something that said Directx11.

Also high-res textures would end up making the game like 40 Gigs in size


----------



## malikq86

I heard dx11 for final release as well. Just not beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

they've said no DX11 a long time ago and i have never, ever heard differently. they have said there's DX10 support though(the trade show demos were in DX10 as well as had high rez textures).


----------



## Zen00

The reason for no DX11 is simple, this games development and engine were created long before DX11 was around, it would require a overhaul to add in DX11. If they did that this game would then enter the same limbo that Duke Nukem Forever did, and we know how that turned out...


----------



## Tyreal

Eric Flannum talks about Guild Wars 2 Beta changes.
http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/06/05/massively-exclusive-eric-flannum-talks-guild-wars-2-beta-change/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The reason for no DX11 is simple, this games development and engine were created long before DX11 was around, it would require a overhaul to add in DX11. If they did that this game would then enter the same limbo that Duke Nukem Forever did, and we know how that turned out...


Indeed, it doesn't matter to me the game looks very good graphically IMO. I just mistakenly thought they had said it was going to be DX11


----------



## MaFi0s0

**** the optimizations I am ready for this weeks BWE!!!


----------



## malikq86

^ nice man. Your lucky...5ghz w/ max temp of 72C...I hit 72C at about 4.2ghz.....

your vcore is high..but if your temps are that low..so no worries.









btw - what cooling you using? and which monitor you have? resolution looks kinda low...

lol @ cpu fan warning.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Thats a crappy old series 4 just my 2ndary monitor, my main one is a 1080p series 6 42". I havent experienced high DPI monitors yet just waiting for something 40" and affordable.
I got that series 4 for free with the series 6 its really bad.

I am using bare die with 120.3 120.1 140.1. Ek supreme hf waterblock.


----------



## Blackops_2

How long did you run prime? I run prime for 24 hours and 10rds IBT maximum for stability. Just reassurance for me though. So far out of my current overclock haven't had a problem. Though i'm limited due to air and it's not that big of a jump.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I ran it for 2mins to show temps.

I had to up the voltage (now 75c @ 1.56), running it for 12-24 hours now then gonna install GW2.

I will post screenshots of lowest FPS after the BWE lol I am sure I will manage the 20s or 30s in eternal battleground.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I ran it for 2mins to show temps.
> I had to up the voltage (now 75c @ 1.56), running it for 12-24 hours now then gonna install GW2.
> I will post screenshots of lowest FPS after the BWE lol I am sure I will manage the 20s or 30s in eternal battleground.


I had to go back to stock clocks (cpu and gpu) last BWE as any overclock was causing blue screens for me. Did they fix this?


----------



## MaFi0s0

my oc was okay, did you try lowering your clock speeds by about 200mhz?


----------



## FLCLimax

Reddit AMA going on now, here's the compilation: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Tlb-x49kVhvGw2DyGAnBfgj0_8dDGfnzbEPsY10rdvA/edit


----------



## thelamacmdr

Q
P10. What is the status on fixing Pet AI?

A
We have fixed a large number of bugs with pet AI, but there are still some lingering ones. Anyone that finds a good case for reproducing them, please don't hesitate to post about it in our beta forums or somewhere on the internet and hopefully it finds its way to us.
Jon P
permalinkparent

Q
Pets were dying ridiculously fast in the first beta to the point where I gave up on ranger. Has that been fixed? Are they worth even having now?
permalinkparent

A
I would say they are strong now but still not perfectly balanced. There is a lot of balance work to be done now and not this weekend, but the next time you play the game it will be a lot more balanced.
Jon

Everyone that had an issue with pets, I think you have your answer at this point.


----------



## malikq86

I played ranger to level 10 or so....the bear pet was insanely strong...ranger was the EASIEST profession (fastest leveler)...it wasn't even close imo.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I played ranger to level 10 or so....the bear pet was insanely strong...ranger was the EASIEST profession (fastest leveler)...it wasn't even close imo.


I regret not trying the ranger last BWE but I think I'm going to end up working on my 25 Engineer for the sake of the dungeon, sounds like it will be really fun there. I found that most of my levelling came from things like exploring and the various hearts that were scattered around rather than pure farming for level up ( which is GREAT btw)


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Reddit AMA going on now, here's the compilation: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Tlb-x49kVhvGw2DyGAnBfgj0_8dDGfnzbEPsY10rdvA/edit


I love almost every single answer they are giving. These guys really know what's up.


----------



## djriful

As we all heard the next beta... you guys better start running the launcher and download the huge patch.

I think it's *8.2GB* patch. 410MB is at 5% so in my calc is about 8.2GB at 100%.


----------



## FLCLimax

easy to read AMA compilation


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> First person view is something they want to add post release and *camera swing* will be disabled


Please tell me by camera swing they mean camera smoothing or camera acceleration?


----------



## grishkathefool

It probably refers to that annoying tendency of the camera to swing around on it's own based on objects in the foreground.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> First person view is something they want to add post release and camera swing will be disabled.


It's good that they aware of this, should add an option to turn on or off. Sometime, I need it for cinematography in-game recording.

Quote:


> In regards to the sliding effect people feel when walking, what you see now is mostly what you will get on release.


Do they meant, what we see in BWE1 or will be in BWE2 (as now?)

Quote:


> New weapons like two-handed axes might be in expansions.


Nice finally!

Quote:


> Servers won't go down when they need to patch the game. You will just need to restart your client.
> 
> They are working on an API which allows you to get data out of the game (eg web services)
> 
> They would like to work on a MAC version after launch.


Finally, on Mac. I do care due I have a MacBook Pro and can still log on when I'm not at my desktop.

Quote:


> There will be at least one more beta after this one.


Getting closer to release.


----------



## Phokus

One exciting feature I like is the no down time to apply patches to the servers. I'm glad they figured a good system out on deploying them and pushing them to the end users.


----------



## FLCLimax

hmm, ok. more servers i guess: http://www.arena.net/blog/the-worlds-of-the-guild-wars-2-beta

EDIT: there's simply no way i'll be fitting all these into a poll this time.


----------



## TenaciousRig

Anyone having any crash/error issues with the launcher? Mine has defaulted to only crashing the second I click on it. Originally thought it was because I'm using the new Windows 8 RC, but earlier this week I used the launcher with no issues.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenaciousRig*
> 
> Anyone having any crash/error issues with the launcher? Mine has defaulted to only crashing the second I click on it. Originally thought it was because I'm using the new Windows 8 RC, but earlier this week I used the launcher with no issues.


yep, same issue here


----------



## malikq86

^ Nope...i've never crashed...i'm fully updated with a nice "Play" button in the window.

Update: Just tried it...yeah I crashed. Seems normal for now, no worries.


----------



## Tyreal

I launched the client this morning and had a client plus 90+ file patch, this evening i launched again and had a client plus 400+ file patch, patched successively both times, but the second time(Evening) when i closed it after clicking play and checking the graphics options it did a soft hang and error report popped up.


----------



## TenaciousRig

Hmmm, well if I'm not the only one having this issue this evening I'll just wait and give it another try tomorrow before I do anything rash. Don't really want to but If I find out it is Win8 causing issues I wont think twice about doing a quick reinstall of Win7.


----------



## malikq86

How you liking win 8 btw?


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> How you liking win btw?


Well don't want to divert the thread too much but I actually kind of like it. Metro style start screen doesn't really bother me (but then again I use a Win phone and love it) and whole OS just feels more snappy and fluid to me IMHO. PM me if you would like to know more.

Back to GW2!


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMA*
> We've made a number of optimizations since the last event to improve performance and we will continue to do so, hopefully people should have a little better performance in WvW this time around. - Ferg


Seems there are some optimizations in this new client, lets see how they roll.

If any of you have reliable numbers from the first BWE, please post them side by side with your results from this one. Only reliable, repeatable results please, aka a stroll down x canyon with x people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMA*
> Q: is the asuran available for the beta this weekend?
> 
> A: Hi Lucleader,
> Asura is not available in this event. But watch this space!
> Thanks for the question and your support.
> Chris


Potentially you can make an Asuran in a future BWE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMA*
> Q: Can you tell Gamestop and other retailers to stop pushing the June 26th release date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A: It's only 20 days away. Maybe they'll stop pushing it after June 26?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope the fact that every retailer is showing a different date makes it clear to everyone that these dates aren't coming from us.
> ~ MO


Plus another statement of at least one more BWE means that we aren't going to see anything till August at the earliest, but before 2013 definitely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMA*
> Q: "It's more like purchasing but being able to get a refund later, which we're fine with"
> I've pre-purchased from your website. Can I get a refund too if I'm not satisfied?
> 
> A: Yes. Contact our customer support team; they'll take care of you.
> ~ MO


So everyone pre-purchase now, there's no risk!


----------



## phantomphenom

Anyone else have a crash issue while opening the game launcher?


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Anyone else have a crash issue while opening the game launcher?


Yep. It seems like a couple people on here along with myself are having trouble with it crashing when opening the game launcher. Hopefully it's no big deal.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Yep. It seems like a couple people on here along with myself are having trouble with it crashing when opening the game launcher. Hopefully it's no big deal.


It's probably by design. This happened last BWE the day before too. The launcher would crash constantly. The fact that it's crashing for everyone is also a good sign that it's not a problem with your install


----------



## phantomphenom

Everyday this week since Saturday i ran the launcher just to check it, and it downloaded updates every single time, especially on Monday when the huge files were uploaded. I came home from work today to do some routine launcher checking and bam.....the last 3 hours have been crashes galore....it's the first time this happen to me, i originally thought it was because of me installing my brand new GTX 680 i got today.... but came on here because i missed the GW2 AMA today on reddit and saw everyone else having the same issues...I hope they fix this as i'm off on Friday!!!!


----------



## Zen00

Very importantly, during the first day of the BWE we will have free world transfers again.

We need to decide on a "OFFICIAL" server for the guild to be based in, a guild leader to sit in it, and so on.


----------



## djriful

MMhh.. so who else is having the same issue?


----------



## Zen00

Everyone is, so it's an issue on their end, don't worry about it.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> MMhh.. so who else is having the same issue?


Everyone is


----------



## djriful

Thanks for letting me know... forgot to read up this thread. haha.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Everyone is, so it's an issue on their end, don't worry about it.


Really glad to hear that. I didn't realize there were crashes like this before the last BWE also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Very importantly, during the first day of the BWE we will have free world transfers again.
> We need to decide on a "OFFICIAL" server for the guild to be based in, a guild leader to sit in it, and so on.


Has anyone found an updated server community list like there was for the last BWE?


----------



## phantomphenom

Thanks, i feel better now...lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Thanks, i feel better now...lol.


Everyone panic, including me. I was thinking of wasting another download just to get it working or will I make it into Beta Weekend etc etc. Now I wonder how ArenaNet is going to fix this due we can't even patch it right at the crash. Perhaps some external download patching to do.

My first thought would be the download patching server is down and this is why it is giving an error.


----------



## Blackops_2

I already updated without an issue??


----------



## SeanPoe

They _just_ released a patch and now i can open the game again









Try opening the launcher again, it should download a new patch which resolved the crash. Try restarting your computer first if you still crash before you can get the new patch.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I already updated without an issue??


It is working now.


----------



## Blackops_2

Ok good deal. Did it stop working just recently? I updated mine yesterday morning before i went to class.


----------



## phantomphenom

Yups, it's working alright now yey!!!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Well it seems like Sorrow's Furnace is one of the more popular ones on OCN if memory serves me right so that's the one I've settled on and will be making the guild on but I think the guild will work acress servers regardless. Still it would be nice if everyone was on the same servers so I nominate Sorrow's Furnace as the official OCN server


----------



## phantomphenom

Wouldn't a lesser popular name be better? All the servers with the names of popular places from GW1 are being taken up. Why not chose a server like ....

Scavenger's Causeway
Moladune
Vasburg
Eredon Terrace

.....In this bwe2, i plan to jump to one of these servers since i know for a fact the one i'm in (Darkhaven) will be another lag fest! It is the most popular server since a lot of the big GW media sites go there as well as (Isles of Janthir)


----------



## phantomphenom

Here is the official updated 96 servers.

48 USA, 48 Europe

http://www.arena.net/blog/the-worlds-of-the-guild-wars-2-beta


----------



## Lokster1

Decided to do a fresh install on my new SSD (second one for steam and GW2 only







), the launcher finally worked this morning when I tried it so I'll hopefully be ready to go for tomorrow. As for the guild's server, I would rather be on one that is populated than one that feels like a ghost town.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Wouldn't a lesser popular name be better? All the servers with the names of popular places from GW1 are being taken up. Why not chose a server like ....
> Scavenger's Causeway
> Moladune
> Vasburg
> Eredon Terrace
> .....In this bwe2, i plan to jump to one of these servers since i know for a fact the one i'm in (Darkhaven) will be another lag fest! It is the most popular server since a lot of the big GW media sites go there as well as (Isles of Janthir)


Last BWE, every US server had high population. I would bet that most of the ones that currently aren't full are the new ones just added which will still be well populated once BWE2 starts.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Wouldn't a lesser popular name be better? All the servers with the names of popular places from GW1 are being taken up. Why not chose a server like ....
> Scavenger's Causeway
> Moladune
> Vasburg
> Eredon Terrace
> .....In this bwe2, i plan to jump to one of these servers since i know for a fact the one i'm in (Darkhaven) will be another lag fest! It is the most popular server since a lot of the big GW media sites go there as well as (Isles of Janthir)


I guarantee you as soon as the BWE starts people will be moving to their friends' servers or the current server winning WvW and eventually it'll balance itself out quite well so full servers aren't what we need to worry about. I think the biggest worry is getting everyone on the same page for it.


----------



## phantomphenom

I agree with you guys. Everything should be a lot smoother on release, but i'm getting out of Darkhaven....Massively and Gamebreaker.tv will be over populating that server to the max again lol!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-on-wvw-updates


----------



## malikq86

is there an updated reddit list on the servers? i like going to the least popular one...it usually ends up being a perfect medium...at least for a while before it gets full.


----------



## phantomphenom

I posted a link of the newly added servers with the old ones at the top of the page


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I posted a link of the newly added servers with the old ones at the top of the page


yeah i know..but i meant like a comprehensiveness "where are the fan websites/clans" going, not just a generic list.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-on-wvw-updates


glad they worked on the chat, during the first beta it felt like there was no need to use it, felt a bit transparent and i didnt find myself using it much.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah i know..but i meant like a comprehensiveness "where are the fan websites/clans" going, not just a generic list.


I think you may have to go those individual sites for that. Unless theres someone whos hard core and went around and did the work for us, but I have not found anything at all....only that most will stick to the same servers from BWE1 since they've already have built accomplishments in WvWvW.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I think you may have to go those individual sites for that. Unless theres someone whos hard core and went around and did the work for us, but I have not found anything at all....only that most will stick to the same servers from BWE1 since they've already have built accomplishments in WvWvW.


someone actually did the work on reddit back in BWE1..crazy i know. it was actually a pretty accurate list...you could see which servers would start off high, medium, and low.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> someone actually did the work on reddit back in BWE1..crazy i know. it was actually a pretty accurate list...you could see which servers would start off high, medium, and low.


Yeah I saw that, i was kinda hoping that person would do the same by the end of the night lol. If Darkhaven isnt too crowded, i'll stay on.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Yeah I saw that, i was kinda hoping that person would do the same by the end of the night lol. If Darkhaven isnt too crowded, i'll stay on.


Oh no but how will we beat the dungeon together :O. On another note, there have been lots and lots of patches recently and it makes me really happy to see ANet working hard


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Oh no but how will we beat the dungeon together :O. On another note, there have been lots and lots of patches recently and it makes me really happy to see ANet working hard


Lol that's true... as for the dungeon, I will save that content for release. I spent too much time playing a Elementalist, that this bwe2 I will try a Guardian and a Engineer from scratch. I just want to discover the playing mechanics of each profession while finding bugs in the process. I already played through the story mode, I wish I hadn't because it had me begging for more but it won't continue until release.


----------



## phantomphenom

Dang double post through my phone


----------



## xJavontax

If there's anyone in this thread that prefers to launch their games through Steam, I made a Grid View Icon/Banner for GW2 that you can use so you don't get that ugly blank grey button.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## SeanPoe

Has there been any official patch notes yet detailing all of the changes that they've made since the first beta weekend?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Has there been any official patch notes yet detailing all of the changes that they've made since the first beta weekend?


There have been pages where some are listed but nothing comprehensive to be honest.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Has there been any official patch notes yet detailing all of the changes that they've made since the first beta weekend?


http://i.imgur.com/mYBht.png


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mYBht.png


Those are just the 'leaked' notes. Were they ever confirmed to be official?


----------



## FLCLimax

all the stated changed match up...and so did the previous leaks from this poster(mysitc forge was leaked a while ago, and there was a newsletter about an all day call to test gendarran fields and tournament mode a month ago, no doubt in prep for the weekend beta).


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Are we going to try and get everyone on the same server for this bwe?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Are we going to try and get everyone on the same server for this bwe?


Yeah but I don't think it matters, there's a fair chance you'll have another OCN member on your server. I'll be making the guild as soon as the game starts so that'll be a way to find out and plus server changes are free


----------



## thelamacmdr

Just as an FYI, the beta is open


----------



## SeanPoe

Man, this game is so CPU bound. My 670, even with maxed out settings, is only at around 40% usage.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Man, this game is so CPU bound. My 670, even with maxed out settings, is only at around 40% usage.


Haha yeah the first BWE was like that too.

On another note, the following people I wasn't able to add







:
Hazzeedayz
a_pet_rock.7620
tubopana
georgevonfranken.1923
Phokus
OCN UN: DuckKnuckle
OCN UN: Lokster1


----------



## SeanPoe

Just going to add this here:

If anyone dislikes the camera in GW2 please come support my thread on the official GW2 forums. With enough support, hopefully we can get the camera fixed before next beta








Link ---> Camera Issues Wish-list and Compilation


----------



## Tomus

servers are live


----------



## Zen00

By the way, the name I use in the forums is Zen.9261


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> By the way, the name I use in the forums is Zen.9261


FLCLimax are wandering around Newbeach Bluffs atm if anyone is around to join ^_^


----------



## MaFi0s0

Hit 18FPS briefly in mists, low 20s mainly with IB @ 4.9 and 2400 cas10 RAM.
CPU was at around 85% for 1 core 65-70% for the other 3 cores.

Lots of 40ish FPS throughout some areas.

Theres no fighting the non optimizations.

I wonder how SB-E does generally.



Spoiler: Game doesnt look right using normal CSAA compared to FXAA IMO.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Hit 18FPS in mists with IB @ 4.9 and 2400 cas10 RAM.
> Lots of drops to 40FPS throughout some areas.
> Theres no fighting the non optimizations.
> I wonder how SB-E does.


whaaa?! that's outrageously horrid I'm getting above 60fps consistently :/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Hit 18FPS in mists with IB @ 4.9 and 2400 cas10 RAM.
> Lots of drops to 40FPS throughout some areas.
> Theres no fighting the non optimizations.
> I wonder how SB-E does.


whaaa?! that's outrageously horrid I'm getting above 60fps consistently :/


----------



## Tralala

Everyone get on here, gotta test this game and play this game and hype this game until it blows up all the other ****ty MMORPG's out there in a dazzling display of WvW pvp tournies and fun pve

I'm on Sea of Sorrows, fwiw


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Haha yeah the first BWE was like that too.
> On another note, the following people I wasn't able to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Hazzeedayz
> a_pet_rock.7620
> tubopana
> georgevonfranken.1923
> Phokus
> OCN UN: DuckKnuckle
> OCN UN: Lokster1


After work I will get you my name


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Everyone get on here, gotta test this game and play this game and hype this game until it blows up all the other ****ty MMORPG's out there in a dazzling display of WvW pvp tournies and fun pve
> I'm on Sea of Sorrows, fwiw


Says you in the middle of the day haha, after all it is a workday today


----------



## Tralala

I left early ://


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I left early ://


And you didn't take me with you?


----------



## Lokster1

Almost done with work, will grab my name when I get home but doubt I will play more than a couple of minutes tonight, RL always getting in the way


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> whaaa?! that's outrageously horrid I'm getting above 60fps consistently :/


Questing is fine but try banging down a door like this:


----------



## Psycho Homer

Lucky me is getting plagued with "Download failed! Please check your". And the error stops right there..... I didn't get to play much for the first weekend and I was hoping to get some time in this weekend.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer*
> 
> Lucky me is getting plagued with "Download failed! Please check your". And the error stops right there..... I didn't get to play much for the first weekend and I was hoping to get some time in this weekend.


Is it in the middle of patching or is it trying to download the full dat file atm?


----------



## Lokster1

Name is "Lokster.3769" I'll update spreadsheet if it will let me


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Is it in the middle of patching or is it trying to download the full dat file atm?


Tried both. No I don;t have AVG or any other program blocking my connection.


----------



## TurboPanda

anyone else getting error when trying to log in. Oh btw updated my name on the roster Its Tubo pana. Was playing for a solid 3.5 hours getting average frames of about 48 at best on high with my setup. Was greatly improved as far as gpu usage seeing as high as 60% so its improving still needs work. I have not had a single lag issue or disconnect but i cannot login now after taking a 15 min break. Cant wait to see some of you guys over there ill be in borliss pass.


----------



## duhasttas

Hey there everyone! Quick question, anyone getting stability issues with their GPU overclock? Seems like GW2 isn't particularly fond with a high OC with (1210/1740 on a 7970) even with high voltage.

At any rate, I originally planned to play Mesmer, but after messing with the thief, I believe I've found a new love... its just too much fun


----------



## Zen00

I haven't received a guild invite yet. IGN is Darin Silvermane, and my forum name is in another post earlier.


----------



## Bobotheklown

How's performance (fps) so far guys?

Can't wait to try it out this weekend! Hoping for smooth frames


----------



## a pet rock

You guys are on Sea of Sorrows, right? I'm not on there which is probably why I couldn't get added.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> You guys are on Sea of Sorrows, right? I'm not on there which is probably why I couldn't get added.


It works regardless of server but it seems like most are in Sorrows Furnace and everyone that mentioned it I added you so look to your Guild invites ^_^


----------



## duhasttas

Geez that update has caused some sort of superlag to occur, world chat is full of complaints. Guess its time to take a break till it works itself out


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Geez that update has caused some sort of superlag to occur, world chat is full of complaints. Guess its time to take a break till it works itself out


Really? I'm doing okay after that patch


----------



## conzilla

Iam at 94% gonna try to get on same server and play with you guys. name should be conzilla if its not ill make another post.


----------



## pjBSOD

I don't know what it is, but I really can't bring myself to caring about GW2 right now. I log on and log right off.

Bleh. Maybe I just lost interest for the moment.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I don't know what it is, but I really can't bring myself to caring about GW2 right now. I log on and log right off.
> Bleh. Maybe I just lost interest for the moment.


Try and play for a bit, perhaps you'll get right into it. If not then it might just be one of those days ya know?


----------



## phantomphenom

The game became super laggy, so i left Darkhaven and went to Cavalon.... game play is smoother there... fps jumped from 30 to 55... just letting you guys know!


----------



## conzilla

I was getting bad gpu usage and like 20-30fps with crossfired 6870s logged off for a while. may play again later


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I was getting bad gpu usage and like 20-30fps with crossfired 6870s


Crossfire and SLI is currently not optimized or supported. Disable it.


----------



## malikq86

this game is playiong soooo well for me...i hit over 120 fps on med-high settings...i get about 75 fps if all maxed out.

FYI - i was outside a small town.


----------



## rjm0827

Deleted rant. I'll just say game optimization blows at the moment. Can't utilize more than 40% GPU and get 30-40 fps and stutter everywhere. 5mins then log off.


----------



## Zen00

To those asking about optimizations. In the AMA, the devs stated that they did increase the CPU core usage, but that GPUs were still not utilized fully. They also stated that they will add these features into the next beta weekend.


----------



## Tyreal

Had my 2500k @ 5Ghz, and 6970 @ 920/1350. (8.970.0 April 18th drivers)
1 core had 80% average while rest had 20-30% usage.
Vsync on, dipped down to 55fps in one area, else it was at 60 whole time with 55-60%gpu usage(vsync) graphics slider set to max.

This was MUCH better than BWE1








My wifes amd system with a gtx460 was running much better, playable actually! (301.42 drivers)
BWE1 her computer was choppy as all heck lol, still could be better on her system though.

Tomorrow im going to downclock the cpu and see how it runs.
Hard to tell if this game is coded to run 4 threads or what, we need some CPU graphs of 6 and 8 threads.


----------



## phantomphenom

I enabled sli and the game runs fine in surround for me, the catch is...you must play it in windowed mode....otherwise it'll glitch


----------



## Zen00

I play with the graphics at medium, and get 45-60 FPS on my rig.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I enabled sli and the game runs fine in surround for me, the catch is...you must play it in windowed mode....otherwise it'll glitch


I don't know about SLI, but with CF if you run in windowed mode it's not actually using the second card. When I had my two 6850s, I had to run fullscreen to get the crossfire benefits.


----------



## Blackops_2

Running an elementalist have everything max except FXAA is off. Running well.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I don't know about SLI, but with CF if you run in windowed mode it's not actually using the second card. When I had my two 6850s, I had to run fullscreen to get the crossfire benefits.


I am running SLI with 680's, I get between 39-65 fps on max settings! Both cards are being used but the the second one uses less power!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

All I know is, I played this way too much today lol. Going to play a lot more this weekend.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Shadows on anything higher than low, and having reflections on are giving me frame rate drops to to 40s and 50s in cities, any1 *not* getting this?


----------



## youra6

I'm pretty new to MMORG games. Anyone kind enough to help out a n00b?

PM me if interested!


----------



## Blackops_2

Hit me i'll play some. Name for my ele is Conjure of Flame.

Elementalist is so far my favorite class, but did they never incorporate weapon switching? That would've been awesome.


----------



## Eagle1337

Seravasti is my ele's name atm..


----------



## CallsignVega

This game is still horribly un-optomized. Running just a single GTX 680 pushing a 1440P monitor by itself my GPU is using only 50-60% utilization. They've got *way* too many things running on the CPU in a single thread and not having the GPU doing much. Even with a 3770K @ 4.9 GHz I am only getting 50 FPS in some areas with the GPU barely throttling up. I mean really?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This game is still horribly un-optomized. Running just a single GTX 680 pushing a 1440P monitor by itself my GPU is using only 50-60% utilization. They've got *way* too many things running on the CPU in a single thread and not having the GPU doing much. Even with a 3770K @ 4.9 GHz I am only getting 50 FPS in some areas with the GPU barely throttling up. I mean really?


In the beta weekend 2 notes, they mention that they're working on optimizing both CPU and GPU utilization. I hope that's relatively sooner than later. I hope they don't let the game launch with such poor utilization.


----------



## finger00

They did incorporate weapon switching. It's unlocked at level 7


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finger00*
> 
> They did incorporate weapon switching. It's unlocked at level 7


What is this in reference to? Weapon switching has been a core mechanic of the game for years.


----------



## Ollii

Aight, I'm done for the night:
got 55-60 fps on my sig rig today, with stock clocks actually x). It was very playable, but I suddenly lost the mood of playing more personal story stuff, since you can't get any bigger spoiler than the main quests.. are they really worth it completing?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finger00*
> 
> They did incorporate weapon switching. It's unlocked at level 7


I'm level 8 with my elementalist and there is no weapon swapping..


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'm level 8 with my elementalist and there is no weapon swapping..


I do believe there is some class dependence thrown in there as well


----------



## eternal7trance

I have everything turned up @ 2560x1440p and it runs pretty well. Stayed capped out at 60fps.


----------



## phantomphenom

There will be no weapon swapping for the elementalist due to the fact it already has a massive amount of diverse spells on the fly with the attunements. That's why other professions have weapon swapping on the fly.....if elems had weapon swapping on the fly....they'd be too powerful.....exhaust all 20 staff skills....switch to a double dagger and get 20 more skills already charged up.....it wouldn't be fair right? Elems are fine as they are now....my only grip is ice element should be stronger since it does splash and area heals but not enough mob damage output.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I haven't played enough to decide on balance issues, but I love playing Ele. It is probably my favorite class to play. I have also been enjoying my shout/banner support warrior.


----------



## ntherblast

We got an OCN guild up?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> We got an OCN guild up?


yup, some members have joined and I keep adding more


----------



## Eagle1337

Haha what an awesome night, many Raccoons went to the fiery depths of death with me around.


----------



## phantomphenom

Just took down the Shadow Behemoth as of this posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There were only 8 of us but my guardian lvl10 just kept buffing the group that was mostly lvl 15 ^.^'. Best part is.... they all said thanks to the guardian (me) hehehe! I was very impressed to finally go up against a world boss (first time for me)! I'm glad it wasn't a zerg, the game play was smooth, only got choppy when the boss was summoning portals. Other than that, greeeeeeeeat group exp!!!!! Got 4 green items too!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Well I'm level 16 now (Ranger) and have 100% of Queensdale done.


----------



## Ollii

ugh...I always miss out on the shadow behemoth


----------



## Invisible

Just finished the Asca Dungeon with some guys. Was hella hard at times, but we did it. Level 36 Ranger at the moment.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I highly recommend against falling asleep at your keyboard as you play this game..and during WvWvW at that. I saw a lot of comments about my dead body sitting there for a long time.


----------



## malikq86

^ LOL.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Haha yeah the first BWE was like that too.
> On another note, the following people I wasn't able to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Hazzeedayz
> a_pet_rock.7620
> tubopana
> georgevonfranken.1923
> Phokus
> OCN UN: DuckKnuckle
> OCN UN: Lokster1


Adding me to? I didn't know I had applied to anything? Unless my memory is THAT bad.


----------



## Eagle1337

Some highlights from this morning.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Adding me to? I didn't know I had applied to anything? Unless my memory is THAT bad.


:O my bad I saw your name on the Guild sign up sheet so i assumed everyone there wanted an invite


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> :O my bad I saw your name on the Guild sign up sheet so i assumed everyone there wanted an invite


I do. My memory is obviously THAT bad. Thanks for confirming that







if you are able to add me, please do so.


----------



## HighwayStar

Wow. I feel like I missed out by not playing beta







When is the next one?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I do. My memory is obviously THAT bad. Thanks for confirming that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are able to add me, please do so.


what's your ign?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> what's your ign?


The game isn't out yet and I haven't played any beta, so I don't have one yet. But it will most likely be DuckKnuckle


----------



## grishkathefool

I have to say, I don't understand the WvWvW very well.

First of all, it seems like you have to spend a huge amount of time running back to the battle, argh.

Second, what are you supposed to do with the supplies? Last night someone yelled for Spawners to bring supplies with them. So I hit the depot and ran back. But then I didn't know what to do with them. Of course, the people that are there have been there for a while, so when I asked they were replying using abbreviations.

Other observations:

The lack of the ability to go directly to the Character Selection screen is a downer and I hope it is addressed.

I don't like how alone I feel most of the time. I mean it is apparent that there are other people running around me, but I miss the party feeling that GW had.

Crafting: I want to do it but when? There is so much to explore and do that I couldn't find any time to craft.

Yep, I am going to have a lot to get used to, as I have said before.


----------



## malikq86

Best Gaming Mouse for this kind of MMO?? Any suggestions...I feel like I need more buttons!


----------



## Eagle1337

I just use m,y deathadder works great lol


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I just use m,y deathadder works great lol


how many buttons are on that? I feel like I need...9 buttons or so...lol.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> how many buttons are on that? I feel like I need...9 buttons or so...lol.


I use my Logitech G400 and map the F1-F4 buttons and then use my razer blackwidow to map 6-0 on the left keys...it works pretty well


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I have to say, I don't understand the WvWvW very well.
> First of all, it seems like you have to spend a huge amount of time running back to the battle, argh.
> Second, what are you supposed to do with the supplies? Last night someone yelled for Spawners to bring supplies with them. So I hit the depot and ran back. But then I didn't know what to do with them. Of course, the people that are there have been there for a while, so when I asked they were replying using abbreviations.
> Other observations:
> The lack of the ability to go directly to the Character Selection screen is a downer and I hope it is addressed.
> I don't like how alone I feel most of the time. I mean it is apparent that there are other people running around me, but I miss the party feeling that GW had.
> Crafting: I want to do it but when? There is so much to explore and do that I couldn't find any time to craft.
> Yep, I am going to have a lot to get used to, as I have said before.


You use supplies to build war machines that you buy plans for from NPCs. Also for repairing walls and gates.

As you upgrade your strongholds, you can add way points to them for closer warping. Strongholds need supplies to be upgraded which are brought to them from the supply camps around the map.

I've done all the exploring of the charr areas from 1-25 and the new 25-35 area, and had time to max out my cooking skills. :/ Ya for no lifeing.









Currently I'm level 37 and have spent the last day doing WvWvW. We hammered our opponents yesterday, but today it's much more even and we seem to be losing a bit, if you have time, come and help the fight!

WvWvW is a combination of PvE and PvP. If you want directions and help, use /team chat. You'll see me spamming messages about stuff on there, as I tend to take a commanding role in this stuff.

By the way, you can only find high level crafting material here, such as mythril, oricalcum, and herbs and such.

There are several rolls you can take on in WvWvW. You can either join the major army and lay siege to towers and castles. You can join small raiding parties ~10 people and capture supply depots. You can go and solo some things for team bonuses, such as the ogre and other camps which give you ogre followers, and the temple of storms for a map wide healing/damage bonus. Or you can team up with some people and do the mini-dungeon. Or you can find the jumping puzzles and work to finish them for small rewards, etc. Or you can harvest resources and sell them for coin to pay for upgrades on things. And many more!


----------



## phantomphenom

Event finale being held at Plains of Ashford... Some time after 11pm Pacific time.


----------



## phantomphenom

Its sucks that i cant join in WvWvW since the OCN server is full.....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Its sucks that i cant join in WvWvW since the OCN server is full.....


I'm contemplating moving everything to a smaller server for the sake of everyone being able to join but I'm not sure how well that would be received.


----------



## Zen00

Not at all well since there are no more free world transfers.

By the way, I don't know what you mean by full. There are 4 areas you can choose to fight in.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm contemplating moving everything to a smaller server for the sake of everyone being able to join but I'm not sure how well that would be received.


Im in Cavalon.... its very small


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Im in Cavalon.... its very small


That's because the Kurzicks were much better ^_^


----------



## Zen00

Another thing, you don't want to go to a smaller world, because then we won't have good a representation in WvWvW.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That's because the Kurzicks were much better ^_^


Lol.... nah i just had to get out of darkhaven...cavalon was just a random pick with a low population. I was all into pve....after seeing how much fun you all had, i wanted to join in on the fun!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Lol.... nah i just had to get out of darkhaven...cavalon was just a random pick with a low population. I was all into pve....after seeing how much fun you all had, i wanted to join in on the fun!


yes, peer pressure...peeer pressureee


----------



## mrsmiles

Well played a bit more on the guardian this beta got to 14 and then switched back to the thief which I got to 21, I also made a Mesmer but only played three levels.

On my thief I used pistol/pistol and sword/dagger found this combo to be more my play style which I really enjoyed as oppose to dagger/dagger and short bow combo, might not have been the best decision but I stacked pure precision on armor and weapons got to 70% critical chance.

Well, all in all I enjoyed my time in this beta just the same as the first.
Can't wait until they release this game!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm contemplating moving everything to a smaller server for the sake of everyone being able to join but I'm not sure how well that would be received.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Not at all well since there are no more free world transfers.
> By the way, I don't know what you mean by full. There are 4 areas you can choose to fight in.


Are they not deleting the characters anymore for launch? If they still are deleting them it shouldn't matter if it's changed. So now would be the time to change so you guys don't run into this problem once the game finally releases and servers are live.


----------



## phantomphenom

Wow what a finale....if you die, you turned into a crystal fiend under kralkatorrik! Sweet...run down and kill other players and turn them into fiends.....was so much fun!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Are they not deleting the characters anymore for launch? If they still are deleting them it shouldn't matter if it's changed. So now would be the time to change so you guys don't run into this problem once the game finally releases and servers are live.


No they are still, they confirmed that they will be deleting characters for sure.

I had a great time during this BWE and think it's about time I caught up on some much needed sleep. I enjoyed talking to you all in guild chat and even playing with some of you. This is why I got the game, good times


----------



## Zen00

Bah, I hate it when you are forced to become a bad guy. I have more fun killing the bad guys than being one. Not to mention the event didn't start until 11:45, so we only had a few minutes to play before servers went down. Didn't even get to see the world boss.


----------



## djriful

How in the world we can kill a lvl81 boss lol 100players on it doing 0-1 damage.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Bah, I hate it when you are forced to become a bad guy. I have more fun killing the bad guys than being one. Not to mention the event didn't start until 11:45, so we only had a few minutes to play before servers went down. Didn't even get to see the world boss.


I wish that they had kept the servers up until we had finished the finale. Other then that, this BWE was great. Really looking forward to the final game.


----------



## phantomphenom

It started at 1128 in Cavalon server....8 minutes late....people said they saw kralkatorrik flying but i didnt, i was too busy trying to stay alive. I lasted until there was 5 minutes left to play. Then i got stupid and ran away from the legendary defenders of ascalon ( lvl 80 super charr rangers ) protecting the black citadel entrance....and died and became a crystal fiend.


----------



## Tyreal

pretty sure the level 80 spider or w/e was a decoy








The whole point was to turn everyone mwhuahahaha








then once the event status completed, everyone dc'd when they died.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> It started at 1128 in Cavalon server....8 minutes late....people said they saw kralkatorrik flying but i didnt, i was too busy trying to stay alive. I lasted until there was 5 minutes left to play. Then i got stupid and ran away from the legendary defenders of ascalon ( lvl 80 super charr rangers ) protecting the black citadel entrance....and died and became a crystal fiend.


I was running from my friend who got converted. Should've stayed at the citadel like you did.


----------



## Tyreal

Oh i got the whole event recorded 100% quality...smooth video, but it's 66GB


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Oh i got the whole event recorded 100% quality...smooth video, but it's 66GB


omg...i tried fraps for the first time but it only can record for 30 seconds....


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> It started at 1128 in Cavalon server....8 minutes late....people said they saw kralkatorrik flying but i didnt, i was too busy trying to stay alive. I lasted until there was 5 minutes left to play. Then i got stupid and ran away from the legendary defenders of ascalon ( lvl 80 super charr rangers ) protecting the black citadel entrance....and died and became a crystal fiend.


There was a dragon flying around. Here is my crappy screen shot of it.


----------



## djriful

So umm the final event experiences was: I can't see crap.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> omg...i tried fraps for the first time but it only can record for 30 seconds....


I used MSI Afterburner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> There was a dragon flying around. Here is my crappy screen shot of it.


Nice i didn't see it.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> There was a dragon flying around. Here is my crappy screen shot of it.


OMG!


----------



## FLCLimax

what was the finale? my internet died out for a few hours last night.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> what was the finale? my internet died out for a few hours last night.


Everyone met outside the black citadel. And they turned one player into a branded "player" who was under the rule of the dragon. And his job was to kill existing players which would turn them into branded players as well. That and the "good" NPCs became lvl 80s that were impossible to kill. And the dragon was flying around.


----------



## Lokster1

Well RL got in the way again, only got a couple of hours in over the weekend







Still trying to figure out a bunch of stuff in game but I guess it saves a lot for me to do when release actually happens


----------



## Myrtl

Does anyone else feel like the Engineer's bombs/mines/toolkit/flamethrower seems rather weak damage wise compared to their normal weapons? I am sure I just need more practice and refinement, and I am only using (trying out at a time) one kit (not 3 of them). Maybe I am going about it wrong and should swap to the kit I am using for a quick utility skill and swap back to the normal weapons for damage. That and if you hold the right mouse to strafe, you can't see where your mouse is and it becomes very difficult to land grenades while strafing. Like I said, this is probably going to take a lot of practice to become semi decent.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So many people playing the damn beta...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the Engineer's bombs/mines/toolkit/flamethrower seems rather weak damage wise compared to their normal weapons? I am sure I just need more practice and refinement, and I am only using (trying out at a time) one kit (not 3 of them). Maybe I am going about it wrong and should swap to the kit I am using for a quick utility skill and swap back to the normal weapons for damage. That and if you hold the right mouse to strafe, you can't see where your mouse is and it becomes very difficult to land grenades while strafing. Like I said, this is probably going to take a lot of practice to become semi decent.


I felt the elementalist conjured weapons were also weak in damage compared to normal


----------



## Tomus

for those who dont want to spoil their personal story:

till 20 is pretty much load of crap.

i wonder when the real epicness emerges


----------



## remz1337

hey will there be a level cap? i know that when they announced the game a couple off years ago they said unlimited level, is it still true?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> hey will there be a level cap? i know that when they announced the game a couple off years ago they said unlimited level, is it still true?


No cap is at level 80


----------



## Rickles

Well, I did quite a bit of WvWvW as a guardian and a warrior. I can't believe how much I hated it on my guardian. Warrior you at least have 2 decent ranged weapons. Guardian I am forced to use a scepter (hate the animation, short range, slow porjectile) or a staff (low range, 1 long range spell that is slow and easy to dodge and if you are lagging and activate it it has a long cooldown). I was really impressed this BWE with the warrior bow skills, being able to lay down your own combo feild is pretty nice, something a guardian can only do with a greatsword.

My biggest gripes with guardian are
-No appealing ranged options
-offhand cooldowns are way too long (exception torch)
-F2 and F3 (forgot names) cooldowns seem a tad long
- WvWvW pigeon holed into lackluster range or run around with a 1h mace and slam regen onto the ground?

I would say guardian has some great potential, but without some pretty big skill changes I will not be playing one come launch.

Also, did anyone else find Necro to be super hard to kill 1v1 or even 2v1?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> for those who dont want to spoil their personal story:
> 
> till 20 is pretty much load of crap.
> 
> i wonder when the real epicness emerges


We have till lvl 80, it's just the beginning.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I did quite a bit of WvWvW as a guardian and a warrior. I can't believe how much I hated it on my guardian. Warrior you at least have 2 decent ranged weapons. Guardian I am forced to use a scepter (hate the animation, short range, slow porjectile) or a staff (low range, 1 long range spell that is slow and easy to dodge and if you are lagging and activate it it has a long cooldown). I was really impressed this BWE with the warrior bow skills, being able to lay down your own combo feild is pretty nice, something a guardian can only do with a greatsword.
> 
> My biggest gripes with guardian are
> -No appealing ranged options
> -offhand cooldowns are way too long (exception torch)
> -F2 and F3 (forgot names) cooldowns seem a tad long
> - WvWvW pigeon holed into lackluster range or run around with a 1h mace and slam regen onto the ground?
> 
> I would say guardian has some great potential, but without some pretty big skill changes I will not be playing one come launch.
> 
> Also, did anyone else find Necro to be super hard to kill 1v1 or even 2v1?


If I am not mistaken, Guardian is the hardest one to play.


----------



## Tridacnid

Anyone got a good vid of the Finale Event they want to put up or link me to? Isle of Janthir main server never got it.


----------



## Ollii

Yes, this game is definitely going to be 'the' game for me ;D. Vid might be a repost. And omg, I dropped dead with Simon's comment x)


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm still not over the fact there aren't any new weapon skills to learn, that kills me









Cooldowns in general are extremely long on this game, and yes for guardian it's ridiculous as well.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'm still not over the fact there aren't any new weapon skills to learn, that kills me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooldowns in general are extremely long on this game, and yes for guardian it's ridiculous as well.


They should make those weapon skills works like the traits. Allow you to pick the abilities you wanted max 5 abilities. Cannot be swap during combat.


----------



## SeanPoe

Hey guys, just wanted to drop this link one more time. If you are unsatisfied with the camera in GW2, please post in my thread 'Camera Issues: Wish-list and Compilation' thread on the GW2 Beta forums. It's already currently the largest thread in the suggestion sub-section, but more unique posters will certainly increase the probability of ANet fixing/changing the camera for the betterment of the game.


----------



## FLCLimax

show your characters


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> show your characters


Oh man if you had asked this before I would have made a video of my engineer as well....*sigh*


----------



## Obrien

I find it kind of hard to believe that there was a decent number of people on the official forums actually wanting a refund. 80% of them were simply not aware of what beta meant though so I'm not surprised.

I got as far as my personal story will let me and now I just want to start smashing stuff and collecting all that spiffy karma gear... Common BWE3!!!


----------



## FLCLimax

Platypus Action Force: Ascalon Catacombs Explorable Mode Playthrough


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> I find it kind of hard to believe that there was a decent number of people on the official forums actually wanting a refund. 80% of them were simply not aware of what beta meant though so I'm not surprised.
> 
> I got as far as my personal story will let me and now I just want to start smashing stuff and collecting all that spiffy karma gear... Common BWE3!!!


the refund movement was being built up and spread around by a collective of [insert game here] fanboys on redit and other places following the lack of a May BWE. they're trying to stir the pot as best they can. and some are dumb enough to use the same name on anet's forums as they do all over the net.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Had a lot of fun, but was pretty upset that I pretty much stayed up way too long with my guildies for no other good reason then for the finale which never came on my server. It sucked considering how late it was and how early I had to get up for work. Ah well...enjoyed hanging out with them anyway.









Ah well. Other than that, had a lot of fun. Tried out some crafting for the first time too and definitely had fun with that. Also we finally came up with a guild emblem which was fun to do, but I do hope they have more options in release. (By the look of the emblem creation screen it looks like they will).

Pretty much ignored WvW this go around. Always seemed to have a really hard time doing that with my Guardian which is pretty much all I've been playing.


----------



## FLCLimax

my failed attempt to get through the giant event without dying:


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

This time through for the beta weekend I was a Ranger and damn was that fun. Other than the pets being ******ED I was literally tanking as a Ranger for a my friend, who played as a thief. Thought that was funny. It was seriously fun though. Played over 20 hours or so and got up to level 21. Me and my friend were actually able to do quests that were 2 to 3 levels above us without too many problems too. Fun stuff.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> This time through for the beta weekend I was a Ranger and damn was that fun. Other than the pets being ******ED I was literally tanking as a Ranger for a my friend, who played as a thief. Thought that was funny. It was seriously fun though. Played over 20 hours or so and got up to level 21. Me and my friend were actually able to do quests that were 2 to 3 levels above us without too many problems too. Fun stuff.


There really isn't any tank/heal/dps as a dedicated profession. Either way, your friend is probably doing it wrong.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

He was literally trying to do whatever he could to play thief right but he feels they are nerfed.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## djriful




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I don't like you...I got all hot and bothered for a second that you were able to play sylvari..but then I took a second look and died a little on the inside.
I had so many questions to ask you


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I don't like you...I got all hot and bothered for a second that you were able to play sylvari..but then I took a second look and died a little on the inside.
> I had so many questions to ask you


I knew i would get some people lol sorry







i figured most would know because of the end event.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> ]


Mine doesn't look near that good ingame, what res you running FLC?


----------



## FLCLimax

1920 x 1080. it's maxed out but i swear this game shows either really bad or really good textures depending on the camera angle.


----------



## Sir Beregond

My Human Guardian - Made it to level 27.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 1920 x 1080. it's maxed out but i swear this game shows either really bad or really good textures depending on the camera angle.


Were you using the high resolution screen cap for these?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I knew i would get some people lol sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i figured most would know because of the end event.


hmm I was there but idk how that relates to it O_O, care to explain?


----------



## TurboPanda

here is me and my wife she is the porkchop character in front of me she drank a tonic and turned into a pig. And fitting bec her character name was porkchop we thought it was funny.

 me as a gigantic char MWAHAHAH!









and finally me as a asura golem.

These images i believe were taken at 1920x1080 with graphics set to a bit over balanced.

These were taken right before the bwe2 finale event which sadly we didnt get to participate in because it started about 2 mins before midnight

Oh well hope you all enjoy


----------



## Sir Beregond

@Blackops_2

Nice avatar


----------



## djriful

High Resolution In-Game Screenshot: *10240 x 5760* 13MB


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 1920 x 1080. it's maxed out but i swear this game shows either really bad or really good textures depending on the camera angle.


I was running the same res and maxed as well, i guess it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> @Blackops_2
> Nice avatar


You too man hehe i do love guardian a lot they just need some work on certain "things"


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> High Resolution In-Game Screenshot: *10240 x 5760* 13MB


Holy balls!


----------



## Obrien

I REALLY have to remember to take ss instead of just playing. I totally want Lord Alterstein to be my desktop!

Stress test for screenies anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> High Resolution In-Game Screenshot: *10240 x 5760* 13MB


Zoom in on the women to the right, there's a bug if I ever saw one same for the one at the left tip of the pedestal your standing on. Also, that screenshot is INSANE what'd you use a 52" TV?

Honestly, GW2 is the first time I've ever felt as if I was in a living game. Kind of like Yahtzee's Mogworld. Skyrim was nice but everything was so small and inconsequential. DR felt like a real city, this is honestly the best world building I've ever seen in a game.


----------



## Tridacnid

There's a super hi-rez screenshot option. It just needs a keybind.

Speaking of screenshots, where does the GW2 client save SS by default?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> There's a super hi-rez screenshot option. It just needs a keybind.
> 
> Speaking of screenshots, where does the GW2 client save SS by default?


documents/guild wars 2/screens


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> documents/guild wars 2/screens


Thanks!


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Anyone got a good vid of the Finale Event they want to put up or link me to? Isle of Janthir main server never got it.


I've got a 66.5 GB 1080p video of the finale event, just not sure how to encode it to make it smaller but retain near 100% quality.
Or where to upload it without the site doing an encode on its own as well.


----------



## Tomus

Thing which bugs me is that this is still beta and all time which you invest in yor character right now is pretty much wasted. This is probably the reason why im not so hyped forward to any further beta. Ofc its fun to play but after launch i'll have to do this all over again. Another thing is that during the summer i will have more time to play than during semester and while release date is still nowhere, I'm getting the feeling that i wont be able to play this game when i really wanted. Its like when you are going to buy a new car which is not currently in stock and you need to wait for it a while... you wanted to travel with friends a lot trough holidays, but you are still waiting for your car... after holidays are over they call you that your car is ready, but now you can only drive to the work with it... I have that kind of feeling with gw2 right now.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm having GW2 withdrawl!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm having GW2 withdrawl!


haha me too...i don't even wanna play any other games
just been cleaning and working out all day after work....
it's a sad day when it comes to that


----------



## malikq86

^ lol me and my buddy have been saying the same thing. you know a game is THAT good when you are having serious withdrawals. GW2 does live up the the hype.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Had a blast this beta weekend questing and wvwin with some friends









I think my only beef with the game thus far is the inventory system. I had a hard time ever saving crafting mats so I could try the system out. My main bag is over half full with weapons alone (warrior).

I really hope they can give us a separate crafting sack or something, also a place to hold weapons would be nice.

Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Had a blast this beta weekend questing and wvwin with some friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my only beef with the game thus far is the inventory system. I had a hard time ever saving crafting mats so I could try the system out. My main bag is over half full with weapons alone (warrior).
> I really hope they can give us a separate crafting sack or something, also a place to hold weapons would be nice.
> Anyone else run into this issue?


You can send crafting mats to your bank. There is a separate bank crafting tab. This can be done while you are out in the world so you aren't wasting time going back to town to bank your mats for later use.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You can send crafting mats to your bank. There is a separate bank crafting tab. This can be done while you are out in the world so you aren't wasting time going back to town to bank your mats for later use.


Seriously?! Does it take one of the items that costs gems?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You can send crafting mats to your bank. There is a separate bank crafting tab. This can be done while you are out in the world so you aren't wasting time going back to town to bank your mats for later use.


That would of helped, I didn't even know there was a bank.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You can send crafting mats to your bank. There is a separate bank crafting tab. This can be done while you are out in the world so you aren't wasting time going back to town to bank your mats for later use.


Yeah, this would've been really good to know. I didn't try the banking system out at all. How exactly does one bank while out in the world?


----------



## AlderonnX

Anyone else notice that the lag was way better in WvW? I have the same Setup I did for the first BWE and my play was almost totally lag free this time. I'm on Eternal Grove and using a 550ti and a AMD Ph II 555 cpu. Not really highend. It played real nice.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, this would've been really good to know. I didn't try the banking system out at all. How exactly does one bank while out in the world?


I'm almost positive you need an item from the gem store to bank out in the open world :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Anyone else notice that the lag was way better in WvW? I have the same Setup I did for the first BWE and my play was almost totally lag free this time. I'm on Eternal Grove and using a 550ti and a AMD Ph II 555 cpu. Not really highend. It played real nice.


Indeed. I was running smooth the entire time this weekend as opposed to last weekend getting 15-20fps in cities/wvw.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Anyone else notice that the lag was way better in WvW? I have the same Setup I did for the first BWE and my play was almost totally lag free this time. I'm on Eternal Grove and using a 550ti and a AMD Ph II 555 cpu. Not really highend. It played real nice.


I had no lag ever since BWE1 except the end event of BWE1. BWE2 was lag free in the end. You mean connection lag? or Framerate shutter?


----------



## SeanPoe

You can 'bank' crafting materials out int he world without any gem store items. You just right-click on the item and then click "deposit to collection." That puts the item in the crafting section of the bank and that section is shared between all characters too. You have to go to the main city (the one with the gates to all the smaller city) to actually open the bank though to take items out.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> You can 'bank' crafting materials out int he world without any gem store items. You just right-click on the item and then click "deposit to collection." That puts the item in the crafting section of the bank and that section is shared between all characters too. You have to go to the main city (the one with the gates to all the smaller city) to actually open the bank though to take items out.


:O I had no idea about that! I always kept going back when going out for crafting materials.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> You can 'bank' crafting materials out int he world without any gem store items. You just right-click on the item and then click "deposit to collection." That puts the item in the crafting section of the bank and that section is shared between all characters too. You have to go to the main city (the one with the gates to all the smaller city) to actually open the bank though to take items out.


Great to know! Will definitely try crafting next beta weekend


----------



## a pet rock

Is that only for crafting materials? Can you do that with other items?


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Is that only for crafting materials? Can you do that with other items?


you can sell other items in auction right from the field.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Is that only for crafting materials? Can you do that with other items?


You can do it with mini-pets too.


----------



## Rickles

I had my 2500k at 4.5 and my 7970 at 1 ghz and i was getting around 20 fps in WvWvW with probably around 100+ people around. Granted I had everything maxed (1920x1080). So that was a huge improvement over BWE1 where any overclocks (even my modest ones) would cause me to BSoD.


----------



## Tridacnid

I've never had issues with overclocks. 4.5 on my 2500k and 880 on both my GTX570s. Even ran SLI in this most recent BWE. Maxed everything except I always turn off AA at this res (2560x1440). Everything worked great. Dipped into the 20s for FPS during the end when everyone was gathered together (Janthir never got out finale, though) but everything was usually in the 40s or higher.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://imgur.com/a/MK9Q1#0


----------



## xxkedzxx

Had about 30-40fps in WvW with custom settings (shadows to med) with about 30 peeps near. Running a Phenom II 955 @ 3.6ghz 560ti. Game ran sweet most of the time.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## a pet rock

Mmmhmmm. Now how do I get all that gear? My charr warrior looked almost identical at level 25 to level 1. My elementalist had a bit more variance, but it was just pants or skirt by level 15.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Spoiler: Great Armor







I like these armor sets just a wee bit too much I think...but I shall be searching for it next chance I get in game!


----------



## FLCLimax

how high level did you all get? i didn't level my warrior up from last time on account of triying other classes and PVP(so much pvp). could have probably reached level 60 or 70 though.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> how high level did you all get? i didn't level my warrior up from last time on account of triying other classes and PVP(so much pvp). could have probably reached level 60 or 70 though.


I only manged to get to about level 33 or so since I kept trying other characters and spent a lot of time exploring their respective areas/playing their stories.


----------



## malikq86

I got to level 27 on my elem. Stuck to staff for most of it (26 levels)...until I realized how awesome dual daggers were...wish I had used them before instead of the slow casting AoE. LOL. Man if I could switch between dagger and staff....that would be soooo siiiccckkkk....fast single-target damage...and crazy AoE damage.

Anyways, any of you guys play multiple professions?? like up to at least level 15 or so?? *Which was your favorite?? And Why? If anyone can give me a breakdown of their experience with each profession that would be awesome +1*









I might try a different class next beta. No idea which...


----------



## FLCLimax

i had fun with every class i tried, but i felt engineer was the weakest. warrior of course is not only my favorite class, but the best class period.


----------



## Ollii

I've tried Warrior, Elementalist, Thief and Necromancer. Ele and thief were really fun to play, good diversity and playability. Necromancer would top the previous two just because how strong it can be using its undead allies. Last but not least, the Warrior, which pulled me into playing it every single time I got on







it's very playable, does loads of damage, survivability is really good, totally recommended. It's definitely the class for me ;p guess you could give it a try ? Some skill combos actually even surprised me, making it even more fun to use.


----------



## xxkedzxx

10 because I was trying multiple classes. I also wandered around just enjoying the world

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Spawne32

graphics dont look all that spectacular? anyone got any screens of how it looks on full res?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I got my warrior to level 17. I was playing an Ele till level 12 but I really HATED how the camera was stuck and I couldn't see what I was doing kiting so I switched to a warrior. if they fix the camera I might go back to the ele but if they don't warrior is for me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> graphics dont look all that spectacular? anyone got any screens of how it looks on full res?


http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/3150#post_17462205


----------



## a pet rock

I have a level 25 warrior, 15 guardian, and 16 elementalist. I got up to 5 with thief before deleting and I quit with ranger and engineer by level two. Couldn't stand it. Out of all the classes I obviously prefer warrior the best, but elementalist was pretty fun. Guardian just didn't do anything the way I was hoping, but it wasn't absolutely miserable like ranger and engineer. Still wouldn't go back. Mesmer holds absolutely no interest to me, but necro might be interesting. The thing I found was that warrior was by far the easiest to solo with, which is great for me since I can't make friends. Elementalist was second best at that, but the damage output from staff was low enough that skales and bosses were almost impossible without help.

But seriously, greatsword warrior is freaking sweet.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I have a level 25 warrior, 15 guardian, and 16 elementalist. I got up to 5 with thief before deleting and I quit with ranger and engineer by level two. Couldn't stand it. Out of all the classes I obviously prefer warrior the best, but elementalist was pretty fun. Guardian just didn't do anything the way I was hoping, but it wasn't absolutely miserable like ranger and engineer. Still wouldn't go back. Mesmer holds absolutely no interest to me, but necro might be interesting. The thing I found was that warrior was by far the easiest to solo with, which is great for me since I can't make friends. Elementalist was second best at that, but the damage output from staff was low enough that skales and bosses were almost impossible without help.
> But seriously, greatsword warrior is freaking sweet.


hmm interesting feedback. a lot of people like warrior...that's probably why I haven't played it...seems like everyone plays it... and the fact that it's the easiest profession is kind of a turn off....but i might try it next beta anyways.









I thought ranger was really easy tbh...it was ok...not super exciting, but very well thought out (or perhaps just easy?). I got it to about level 15...and my bear pet could tank man...it was just so easy sitting back and killing stuff...i really didn't have to move much unless there were multiple mobs. Necro was kinda tough starting off for me...but once you get minions that profession looks like god-mode in solo PVE. I only got to level 5 or something. Elem has been a tough but fun class for me...but i used staff most of the time. I'm sure with daggers it a little easier in normal PVE. Guardian seems ok...I only got to level 5 myself...before time ran out...a LOT of defense...damage output seems a little low...but no idea really. My buddy played mesmer and really like it...he got really good with using clones/phantoms. He would just let them kill mobs for him while he took care of others. I haven't tried thief yet at all...I was never into playing rogues...sooo...but maybe ill try it next beta.

lol - why can't you make friends?


----------



## Zen00

If you want to play Ranger, learn how to kite. I've soloed Champion level enemies with my ranger, no death. :/


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> If you want to play Ranger, learn how to kite. I've soloed Champion level enemies with my ranger, no death. :/


I don't know how you can stand to kite things with the camera in the locked position. I didn't try the ranger I was playing an ele, but still I could do it but I just HATED not being able to see what I was attacking.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I don't know how you can stand to kite things with the camera in the locked position. I didn't try the ranger I was playing an ele, but still I could do it but I just HATED not being able to see what I was attacking.


cant you look behind you when you run...if you hold the right mouse button down?? if not, i hope they fix that....they had that in gw1.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I don't know how you can stand to kite things with the camera in the locked position. I didn't try the ranger I was playing an ele, but still I could do it but I just HATED not being able to see what I was attacking.


It was a bit awkward trying to make the full circle every once and a while, but nothing I couldn't handle. Took a good 10-15 minutes though.


----------



## a pet rock

I don't make friends because I hate being a bother on people, even on the internet. Do I invite to party? What if he's in the middle of something? Nah, I can solo this.

And I was kiting plenty with my ele since she's so fragile. I just tried ranger and got tired of it that fast, I think it was just because I didn't like figuring pets out. Anyways, when I was kiting I always either held right-click to strafe with a-d or used q-e to strafe with the locked forward camera. I thought that was pretty typical in MMOs. It did make it kinda hard to spam 1 while strafing left though.

I know the game is built around NOT trinity, but I seriously miss being the healbot. I played DDO with my IRL D&D friends and man playing favored soul and healing everyone like a baws had to be the most rewarding feeling I've ever had in an online game. The water ele, even with staff, had such minimal healing that I felt like I hadn't contributed at all. There were a few times I got some +Regeneration hearts popping up but I don't know what they did or how much it helped. It must've been some kind of combo field, so I figured I should keep doing it. And the guardian, I wanted to tank like a hoss but most veteran/champion bosses are strong enough to tear me a new one in a few shots so I couldn't sit on the front line for very long. And then I had to run back and heal but there's such a tiny amount of healing available in the game I just had to wait. It sucked.

That happened once on my warrior with one POS svanir shaman champion. I was over double-levelled for it and he kept one-shotting me with a frost breath thing. It didn't have a telegraph and even if I was mid-block with the shield, he one-shot me. It was the biggest pile of bullcrap because my melee character was completely useless. I know they're all about flexibility, but that one boss made my entire character completely invalid and it was the crappiest feeling for a game to just shut me off like that.


----------



## Zen00

I think the game has a high focus on ranged combat, mainly because IRL, ranged combat is king. You break immersion to some extent by making melee able to up in your face all the time without thinking about damage to themselves. Ranged combat is more realistic, and I think they're trying to cater more to the RP community with this game.


----------



## djriful

GW2 is someone lack in pure Melee aside the Warrior. Most class are mid-range.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I haven't been keeping up with GW2 and I have a question in regards to it. Are you able to hire helpers to complete dungeons like you could in GW1? Never played that either but I really liked that I could play by myself or group up if I wanted to.


----------



## Zen00

No you can't. This is because of two reasons. First the events scale themselves dynamically according to how many people are present, so you can solo most events as is. Second the game has a higher focus on PUGs and people just randomly jumping into events due to the openness of them. As I saw on this BWE, you shouldn't have too much problem getting help, especially if you ask.


----------



## phantomphenom

Hi guys i have a question regarding fraps/Dxtory...or any other game capture software. Im running 3 screens via portrait mode.... to be specific, i have 3 Dell U2312... and with custom resolution of 3522 x 1920 (bezel correction). Now i've had a piss poor time tryng to capture smooth videos from this past bwe2. I looked at everything I captured and in the end they call came out crappy and deleted them. Is this because my high resolution? Does it lower my frame rates while recording that bad? If i was to shrink the game window to around 1600 x 1200, would my frame rates be good enough to capture? I went through all 25 videos i tried to capture with both fraps and Dxtory to see which is better but all i get is messed up frames that lag real badly 10fpp min 20fps max.....

Anyone with tips regarding video capture and is it possible to record using triple screens, even if its at 30fps?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Hi guys i have a question regarding fraps/Dxtory...or any other game capture software. Im running 3 screens via portrait mode.... to be specific, i have 3 Dell U2312... and with custom resolution of 3522 x 1920 (bezel correction). Now i've had a piss poor time tryng to capture smooth videos from this past bwe2. I looked at everything I captured and in the end they call came out crappy and deleted them. Is this because my high resolution? Does it lower my frame rates while recording that bad? If i was to shrink the game window to around 1600 x 1200, would my frame rates be good enough to capture? I went through all 25 videos i tried to capture with both fraps and Dxtory to see which is better but all i get is messed up frames that lag real badly 10fpp min 20fps max.....
> 
> Anyone with tips regarding video capture and is it possible to record using triple screens, even if its at 30fps?


I use MSI Afterburner to record game. I'm coming from FRAPS and the MSI Afterburner is smooth and better. It's way faster.


----------



## FLCLimax

Anet vs Team Paradigm

Lots of Guardian PvP videos


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I think the game has a high focus on ranged combat, mainly because IRL, ranged combat is king. You break immersion to some extent by making melee able to up in your face all the time without thinking about damage to themselves. Ranged combat is more realistic, and I think they're trying to cater more to the RP community with this game.


I hear that a lot, and it has to be the lamest excuse for any video game of all time. If I wanted realism, I'd be in Iraq. Screw that. I want a game, and it should be fun and balanced. Realism is neither fun nor balanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> No you can't. This is because of two reasons. First the events scale themselves dynamically according to how many people are present, so you can solo most events as is. Second the game has a higher focus on PUGs and people just randomly jumping into events due to the openness of them. As I saw on this BWE, you shouldn't have too much problem getting help, especially if you ask.


Except some events don't scale down to one person. Like dungeons, which he asked about. Dungeons basically require five people, exactly. There are also Group Event champion bosses that are basically impossible to solo.


----------



## Rickles

I felt like the guardian had the worst ranged abilities, I was out damaging rangers at range (redundance) with my warrior in pvp


----------



## Zen00

That's why I said "most", a pet rock.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Well that's a shame. After six years of WoW I'm a bit jaded against all MMO's at the moment. PvP was the only thing I really did in WoW so I may pick this up just to explore the gorgeous looking world and maybe try some PvP again.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Well that's a shame. After six years of WoW I'm a bit jaded against all MMO's at the moment. PvP was the only thing I really did in WoW so I may pick this up just to explore the gorgeous looking world and maybe try some PvP again.


Dude... You have to try World vs World vs World 1200 man PVP.. via siege type and open world pvp rolled into one. ITS THE MOST FUN EVER. Pvp wise anyway.

Also the way it works in PVE is you can run over and help kill a mob, You don't have to join the party and you both get loot and exp from the kill. I played solo and if i found a mob that was kicking my butt i just sat there and waited for a second person to swing by and we would kill it and move on. Its the best there ever was. I'm giddy waiting for this to come out so I can play it more.


----------



## Obrien

I had a level 18.5 guardian by the end of beta. I LOVED IT!

I ran with Greatsword and Scepter/Focus and found that not only was my damage sufficient, I was able to solo bosses in the personal story and kill many enemies above my level without much trouble.

I put all my skill points into valor (they need a UK and CAN english setting...) and found that with the signet that reduces damage and the wave of damage that removes your conditions skill I was able to keep the fight up rather well. If there was a cluster of enemies it usually wasn't hard to use the leap skill then the spinning aoe to bring most of the enemies down to 1/3 health. Finish the rest by running out and smacking them. If I needed to avoid taking damage I'd switch to scepter and thwack em. Having a green scepter helps SO MUCH because the damage is much nicer than the standard plus applying every gemstone you find to some piece of armor will give you that little boost.

In the Personal story for human just let Thackary tank and you spank with scepter or jump in with 2h for a cluster of creeps. Worked every time









Its all about assessing your situation and acting before the enemy does. Keep an eye on those red circles!

I didn't do much of any underwater combat so I can't comment on that other than it looks like freaking Star Wars when all those spears and tridents fire all over the place


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Dude... You have to try World vs World vs World 1200 man PVP.. via siege type and open world pvp rolled into one. ITS THE MOST FUN EVER. Pvp wise anyway.
> Also the way it works in PVE is you can run over and help kill a mob, You don't have to join the party and you both get loot and exp from the kill. I played solo and if i found a mob that was kicking my butt i just sat there and waited for a second person to swing by and we would kill it and move on. Its the best there ever was. I'm giddy waiting for this to come out so I can play it more.


After looking at it more and more I'm probably going to bite. I want the collector's edition mainly for the art book (like collecting vidoe game/anime/movie/comic/etc. art books) but I'm not paying an extra $50 for a stupid figurine. Digital deluxe version only has the summon temporary wolf thing that may or may not be useful. Looks like standard edition pre-order through Amazon is the way I'm going







.


----------



## Krud

Boy this game looks too much fun, I just have to keep resisting it though. These kinds of games suck me in hard and I neglect other obligations (gym, girlfiend, friends)

But the mesmer looks so much fun to my eyes


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> After looking at it more and more I'm probably going to bite. I want the collector's edition mainly for the art book (like collecting vidoe game/anime/movie/comic/etc. art books) but I'm not paying an extra $50 for a stupid figurine. Digital deluxe version only has the summon temporary wolf thing that may or may not be useful. Looks like standard edition pre-order through Amazon is the way I'm going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


get it on the official gw2 site


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Boy this game looks too much fun, I just have to keep resisting it though. These kinds of games suck me in hard and I neglect other obligations (gym, girlfiend, friends)
> But the mesmer looks so much fun to my eyes


yea same...you just have to know what you're doing








me...i get my girl to play.
she gets bored of it slightly faster than me so she motivates me to work out....then i trick her into playing again lol
all works out in the end...


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> yea same...you just have to know what you're doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me...i get my girl to play.
> she gets bored of it slightly faster than me so she motivates me to work out....then i trick her into playing again lol
> all works out in the end...


haha


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> get it on the official gw2 site


Ah, nice, didn't notice art book was able to be purchased separately from Penny Arcade. Thanks!









I wonder if they'll do the same for the soundtrack at some point.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Ah, nice, didn't notice art book was able to be purchased separately from Penny Arcade. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll do the same for the soundtrack at some point.


Pretty sure they site just links back to Penny Arcade.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Ah, nice, didn't notice art book was able to be purchased separately from Penny Arcade. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll do the same for the soundtrack at some point.


Book in the CE is different from the art book. CE is a "making of" and that's the only known way to get it. Art book is just that, art.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> After looking at it more and more I'm probably going to bite. I want the collector's edition mainly for the art book (like collecting vidoe game/anime/movie/comic/etc. art books) but I'm not paying an extra $50 for a stupid figurine. Digital deluxe version only has the summon temporary wolf thing that may or may not be useful. Looks like standard edition pre-order through Amazon is the way I'm going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck finding the CE anywhere... Your in the States so it could still be possible to find. In many countries it sold out before it was released. Here in Canada, it sold out 2 weeks in advance.

Don't get it through Amazon, there are serious issues with billing and actually being able to get the code. They are working on it but if you are going the online route go direct with Arenanet: fast, easy, correct, and more money to the devs. If you go retail, they have a list on their site. Everything can be found at buy.guildwars2.com, I'd suggest just to go with the Standard Edition. They said they'd have the option to upgrade later if you so wish to the Digital Deluxe but I can't see the worth, don't go headlong into a new game when there's a perfectly sensible level to go nuts on









*edit: grammer









On re-reading I noticed this post sounds incredibly negative...








Don't take it as such









*edit edit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











55 sec in is the #1 most accurate quote about gw2 ever. watch whole vid anyways.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Elementalist was sweet. I love the switching between attunements.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Book in the CE is different from the art book. CE is a "making of" and that's the only known way to get it. Art book is just that, art.
> Good luck finding the CE anywhere... Your in the States so it could still be possible to find. In many countries it sold out before it was released. Here in Canada, it sold out 2 weeks in advance.
> Don't get it through Amazon, there are serious issues with billing and actually being able to get the code. They are working on it but if you are going the online route go direct with Arenanet: fast, easy, correct, and more money to the devs. If you go retail, they have a list on their site. Everything can be found at buy.guildwars2.com, I'd suggest just to go with the Standard Edition. They said they'd have the option to upgrade later if you so wish to the Digital Deluxe but I can't see the worth, don't go headlong into a new game when there's a perfectly sensible level to go nuts on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: grammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On re-reading I noticed this post sounds incredibly negative...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take it as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 sec in is the #1 most accurate quote about gw2 ever. watch whole vid anyways.


Purchased normal edition from Amazon and the code was waiting for me when I checked my e-mail seconds later. Same thing from ArenaNet after I registered the code and created an account. Downloading the client as I type







.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Purchased normal edition from Amazon and the code was waiting for me when I checked my e-mail seconds later. Same thing from ArenaNet after I registered the code and created an account. Downloading the client as I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Welcome to the proverbial club...because we don't actually have a club for this..yet...


----------



## phantomphenom

I just want to say, i hope i get to play some pvp with all of you. Im sure we will all have other guilds we are playing with. I for one hand, i started a guild with all players from Hawaii (where i live) and it was fun running through PvE with the 9 of them just running all over the human area! I hope i get to play some PvP in the future should we move into another server. I couldn't get in because y'alls server was full lol!


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Purchased normal edition from Amazon and the code was waiting for me when I checked my e-mail seconds later. Same thing from ArenaNet after I registered the code and created an account. Downloading the client as I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to see they've straightened things out. They were having issues with Amazon not delivering anything (even codes) or taking money until the final product was available in their warehouse, naturally you can't use a code unless there's money paid for it.









welcome to Tyria eh!


----------



## malikq86

i just clicked the gw2 startup icon, for the hell of it..and it looks like Anet is already updating quite a lot...i think it was around 300MB worth.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i just clicked the gw2 startup icon, for the hell of it..and it looks like Anet is already updating quite a lot...i think it was around 300MB worth.


You mean you don't do this everyday?


----------



## malikq86

Anyone else think it's kind of bad of Anet to still be advertising the Beta Weekend on their website?? as if it is still going on and ending this Sunday...and not that it ALREADY ended last Sunday. They really should change the banner...unless they are trying to be sneaky and get any nubs that still think it's going on...

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/

As of 6/15...5:50pm EST...



*
LIIIIEEEEZZZZ!!!*


----------



## malikq86

-delete- double post, accident.


----------



## djriful

Everytime I launch the GW2 launcher and saw a new patch to download even there is no BWE going on. It excited me...


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Everytime I launch the GW2 launcher and saw a new patch to download even there is no BWE going on. It excited me...


Ya i check every day, seems to be a patch almost every day


----------



## djriful

I am surprised how well built is this game and I'm not sure if the beta files would be similar to retail (least avoid of re-downloads). It only needs 2 files at most to run the entire game. What else needed? The .dat file is compiled like an archive. I'm sure if I put this on my Mac OSX would be able to open it somehow.

Gw2.dat (16 GB)
Gw2.exe (21 MB)


----------



## Zen00

That's one thing I liked about GW1, I just copy the .exe and .dat file onto a USB, and I can carry it anywhere, with no need for downloads or installations in or out of game to work.


----------



## phantomphenom

Woop!!!! Just got home, clicked on the launcher and bam!!!! More updates!


----------



## FLCLimax

250 high res screens from the beta.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 250 high res screens from the beta.


Maybe I've been playing too many "pretty" games, but are the graphics really going to get any better at this point? I think I've been spoiled by skyrim, but some of the textures just look a little bit too simple. For example - look at the textures on the handrail/fence thing in the 27th, 28th and 31st screens. I mean the armor textures look great, but the environments... I'm not sure.

I'm going to play the game either way, but just wondering


----------



## phantomphenom

If anyone thought GW2 would have gamebreaking graphics, then they must be smoking something pretty heavenly....to be honest, graphically what we've seen in beta is probably 70-80% of what the game has to offer. As soon as the engine itself is optimized for more gpu usage, having duo gpu set ups will get you to the max graphics this game has to offer. So when that happens, the overall graphics, including the environments will look much more crisp and surely will have much better draw distance and less fog view.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I rather enjoy the graphics. I love the way they made certain things look like watercolored backgrounds when in the distance.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Escatore

I just remember playing original GW recently and being astonished at how good everything looked given the age of the game. It just doesn't seem like they've improved it all that much, though. Maybe I'm not looking quite close enough.

In any event, the new concept-art-looking feel of the game was a great idea.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I just remember playing original GW recently and being astonished at how good everything looked given the age of the game. It just doesn't seem like they've improved it all that much, though. Maybe I'm not looking quite close enough.
> In any event, the new concept-art-looking feel of the game was a great idea.


They have to dumb down the graphics a little so a large amount of people can play it. It's not like Skyrim where you only have yourself. Multiplayer games tend to be harder because of all the players and spells you have to load in.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I just remember playing original GW recently and being astonished at how good everything looked given the age of the game. It just doesn't seem like they've improved it all that much, though. Maybe I'm not looking quite close enough.
> In any event, the new concept-art-looking feel of the game was a great idea.


GW2 is worlds better in the graphics department. You can't be playing on max?

The beta also doesn't have DX10/11, retail game will.


----------



## Zen00

The game will never have DX11, as stated by the staff.


----------



## Rickles

I just hope we see some big improvements in optimization, would be sad if my 7970 couldn't max an mmo..


----------



## djriful

*Guild Wars 2 somewhat confirmed release date between August 2012 and September 2012:*
http://www.kdbdw.com/bbs/download/158604.pdf?attachmentId=158604


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Guild Wars 2 somewhat confirmed release date between August 2012 and September 2012:*
> http://www.kdbdw.com/bbs/download/158604.pdf?attachmentId=158604


Well that is somewhat good news. Heck, its nothing concrete, but its better than "its done when its done." There really isn't anything worth playing atm, and I really am itching for some more GW2 action.


----------



## djriful

July would be the final Beta.


----------



## mrsmiles

Unless its coming from ArenaNet or NCSoft directly I'm not even going to bother thinking about possible release dates for the game.

Sent from my A100(FlexReaper-Extreme Edition) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darknight670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> It started at 1128 in Cavalon server....8 minutes late....people said they saw kralkatorrik flying but i didnt, i was too busy trying to stay alive. I lasted until there was 5 minutes left to play. Then i got stupid and ran away from the legendary defenders of ascalon ( lvl 80 super charr rangers ) protecting the black citadel entrance....and died and became a crystal fiend.


It was not kralkatorrik. It was his champion. kralkatorrik is 20x the size of the dragon you saw.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/is-it-fun-colin-johanson-on-how-arenanet-measures-success


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/is-it-fun-colin-johanson-on-how-arenanet-measures-success


I feel like they want us to have fun with this game...but I refuse to have fun with this game!


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/is-it-fun-colin-johanson-on-how-arenanet-measures-success


And fun it is








I always fill out the questionares and give ideas, suggestions and thoughts too.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> And fun it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always fill out the questionares and give ideas, suggestions and thoughts too.


Haha i do the same ^^


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darknight670*
> 
> It was not kralkatorrik. It was his champion. kralkatorrik is 20x the size of the dragon you saw.


I know it was the shatterer.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/is-it-fun-colin-johanson-on-how-arenanet-measures-success


I like the approach that they're taking here, especially in the "Fun impacts..." bullet point number one. I suppose, then, that most of the rare items will be exclusive solely because of appearance. I liked how the cosmetic and 15k armor from GW was only rare because of its appearance. You can put in the effort to make yourself look good, but you're not at a disadvantage if you don't


----------



## djriful

*Wednesday, June 27th, from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. PDT (GMT-7) - Stress Test*
Quote:


> We were very pleased with how our servers performed during our second Beta Weekend Event, but we want to gather additional data on how they operate under load before the next one.
> 
> That's where you come in.
> 
> All players who have pre-purchased Guild Wars 2 are invited to participate in our upcoming stress test. This four-hour test event will run on Wednesday, June 27th, from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. PDT (GMT-7).
> 
> We won't wipe characters for this event, so if you played in our previous betas, you can pick up right where you left off. All we need you to do is log in and have fun-leave the stress to us!


http://www.arena.net/blog/help-us-stress-our-servers-on-june-27


----------



## remz1337

won't be stressing too much with those hours ... they should put it at night


----------



## malikq86

yeah ill be at work...ill pass...and just wait for beta #3.


----------



## Rickles

what a downer... read stress test, get excited... read 1-5 (est) and get sad..


----------



## Zen00

No beta weekday event for me here too.


----------



## djriful

Well... I'm taking a huge break from work. xD Months of vacation!


----------



## grishkathefool

The Stress test times correspond to prime gaming hours in Europe, don't they. Maybe they are needing to put those servers to the test?


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm debating on buying this. Seems amazing since I love pvp.... and there's no grind!

Here's a good thread as well that I just ended reading :0

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1058358-Guild-Wars-2-Mass-info-for-the-uninitiated.-READ-ME


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I'm debating on buying this. Seems amazing since I love pvp.... and there's no grind!
> 
> Here's a good thread as well that I just ended reading :0
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1058358-Guild-Wars-2-Mass-info-for-the-uninitiated.-READ-ME


Not 100% no grinds... There are still grinds but not painful like other MMO out there. A less boring grind except maybe the Elementalist to grind all weapon skills. xD

Having a job is also a grind for money.

Which means to work hard to accomplish a goal. If the game gets so easy = boring.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not 100% no grinds... There are still grinds but not painful like other MMO out there. A less boring grind except maybe the Elementalist to grind all weapon skills. xD
> Having a job is also a grind for money.


True... seems like the elementalist is the most popular right now...

http://imgur.com/a/BlvzS#5


----------



## djriful

http://imgur.com/a/BlvzS#1

edited: not everyone goes on Reddit... those are coming from Reddit source to me. So it does not cover the world wide stats and I don't use Reddit.


----------



## Rickles

can't believe guardian is that high... I enjoyed it for the most part in beta, but unless they get some decent ranged attacks there is no way I am playing one at launch.


----------



## choLOL

In the beta, how many characters can you create per account?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> In the beta, how many characters can you create per account?


I believe it was 5.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not 100% no grinds... There are still grinds but not painful like other MMO out there. A less boring grind except maybe the *Elementalist to grind all weapon skills*. xD
> Having a job is also a grind for money.
> Which means to work hard to accomplish a goal. If the game gets so easy = boring.


You can easily do that while still leveling and doing events in the starting zone. Underwater skills on the other hand I had to actually focus only on that. But thankfully there was a couple of people grinding out their underwater skills so we had a good sized group swimming around.


----------



## Zen00

I did everything possible on the maps. By doing that I was always the correct level for the next map, and had all the appropriate skills by switching out my weapons as needed.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, the first priority for all my characters has been to unlock all the weapon skills. Anyone else have a class or two they are going to avoid playing?? For me it is the guardian and the mesmer.


----------



## Zen00

Mesmer will be my least favorite probably. We'll see.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.rpgamer.com/games/guildwars/guildwars2/guildwars2BWE2interview.html


----------



## FLCLimax

http://kekai.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/farewell-arenanet.html


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, the first priority for all my characters has been to unlock all the weapon skills. Anyone else have a class or two they are going to avoid playing?? For me it is the guardian and the mesmer.


Im planning on playing mesmer, then again I have not tried GW2 at all yet. But if I do, i will pick up mesmer first


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, the first priority for all my characters has been to unlock all the weapon skills. Anyone else have a class or two they are going to avoid playing?? For me it is the guardian and the mesmer.


Also avoiding mesmer, I don't like the Illusion mechanic.
I will be avoiding ranger until pet ai works.
Other then that have not encountered any I don't like but I have not played them all.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://kekai.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/farewell-arenanet.html


Sad to see him leave. His art is one of the things that made GW unique. I am sure he will do well in the industry, though. I look forward to seeing what projects he ends up on in the future.


----------



## FLCLimax

latest round of "leaks":

http://pastebin.com/7W07Ltg8 - supposed build changes
http://pastebin.com/iBz1YjeQ - supposed build changes
http://imgur.com/a/4F1Wn#0 - bunch of pics
http://imgur.com/a/9mHRW#0 - sylvari zone pics

also: apparently they are coming along well with optimization in the sylvari zone except for the grove at this time(this is true, lines up with other confirmed leaks)
first person view is in the dev build, buggy as hell though

EDIT: link to .dat files removed.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## malikq86

^ Holy crap! that's a lot of detail...very nice vid.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Looks like I found another weekly podcast to listen to ^_^ . This does bring up a lot of things like inefficieny in currency transfers too which I'm not sure if that was intentional or if it was meant to be like that in order to prevent things like getting purely gold to gain influence or something along those lines.


----------



## exzacklyright

Yeah it was informative... i just wish i could play the game haha


----------



## 1rkrage

haven't been playing WoW in a while. but i feel like getting back into an mmo whether this or Mists of Pandaria. How's the beta and is it worth pre-ordering to get in?


----------



## FLCLimax

buy it from Amazon and cancel, play the beta tests fro free.


----------



## duhasttas

Just 2 more days till the stress test... really hope its followed by an actual beta weekend though. At any rate, anyone planning on trying other professions? How are you liking your current choice?


----------



## xxkedzxx

I love Elementalist

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Just 2 more days till the stress test... really hope its followed by an actual beta weekend though. At any rate, anyone planning on trying other professions? How are you liking your current choice?


Absolutely love the engineer but over time the gameplay gets a bit boring since it's the same things over and over so I move on to other professions. ATM my favorite is Elementalist (like soo many other people out there apparently) since there's that fun element of picking and choosing the elements at the right time for the right job.


----------



## malikq86

yeah same.. right now leaning toward elem as my main.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah same.. right now leaning toward elem as my main.


Tornadoes everywhere.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

im kinda diggin theif
lots of moving/jumping around

also like warrior a lot


----------



## Rickles

Gonna ditch my guardian and try a ranger next BWE, right now my favorite is warrior as they seem capable of doing anything in the game.


----------



## Ollii

wait..what stress test?


----------



## 1rkrage

damn it. 30 minutes more until I can get an hour of stress test. Still stuck at work.

nevermind. i thought it was the 27th...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> damn it. 30 minutes more until I can get an hour of stress test. Still stuck at work.
> nevermind. i thought it was the 27th...


Happens to the best of us...happens to the best of us...


----------



## exzacklyright

Missed the weekend betas.. and I work tomorrow..


----------



## HarrisLam

question : is it possible to look exactly the same for characters in different classes in terms of physical appearance? Say, a male human thief, gets the exact same appearance choices for warrior, or something?

Otherwise, I'll probably go whichever class that looks the best


----------



## djriful

nvm.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Ugh... I am forced to play this on Intel HD3000 graphics.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Ugh... I am forced to play this on Intel HD3000 graphics.


i can't even play because:

1- i'm at work
2- since my rig is under paint job my back up pc can't even run gw2(pentium D+4350HD)...

~profanity edited out by moderator


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i can't even play because:
> 
> 1- i'm at work
> 2- since my rig is under paint job my back up pc can't even run gw2(pentium D+4350HD)...


why do you need a case to turn your PC on?


----------



## 1rkrage

1 hour left and i'll find out what this all about


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> why do you need a case to turn your PC on?


gpu under work too

build log in my sig


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> gpu under work too
> build log in my sig


Ah ouch, don't worry you're truly not missing out on much if i do say so myself. The mere thought of losing everything if I do play defeats the purpose of trying to advance any further or any sort of progress. All i've done is mess around with the various classes and create builds and then test them out in the PvP tournament area. ..Perhaps I am having fun with this..


----------



## djriful

OH god.. i forgot the GW2 is on now...

I'm at logging characters selection somehow the "play" button is not working.

... edited nvm it works.


----------



## 1rkrage

just at the starter area with my ele. 

Playing at 1440p is a curse for the UI







everything's so tiny. and I have the UI scale at largest...


----------



## Degree

hmm should I preorder or wait till release








Also whens the release date?


----------



## Phokus

I'm taking a different approach with this game compared to others. In the past I've always played the betas extensively and when it was released, it wasn't a real awe inspiring first impression. It pains me not playing but I think it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> I'm taking a different approach with this game compared to others. In the past I've always played the betas extensively and when it was released, it wasn't a real awe inspiring first impression. It pains me not playing but I think it'll be worth it in the end.


some people are going crazy and just doing EVERYTHING in the game they can...like playing 24/7, going all quests possible, and leveling up to 40..I think thats a bad idea...it really can kill the game on release for most people...

I am playing beta...but taking my time..exploring..no rush....and not spending every waking moment in-game...im at level 22 or so across both betas...had an amazing time and want to play even more now! I did NONE of the storyline quests/mission (leave this for release!)....just random dynamic events. I think that's a good idea...imho. Can't wait for release.

But yes, I agree...if you go overboard on betas...it can take away some excitement at release.


----------



## Zen00

I rushed up to 30 so that I could try the catacombs, after that I've spent the rest of my time doing WvWvW. Went up another 7 levels there so far.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Also whens the release date?


No release date.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> some people are going crazy and just doing EVERYTHING in the game they can...like playing 24/7, going all quests possible, and leveling up to 40..I think thats a bad idea...it really can kill the game on release for most people...
> I am playing beta...but taking my time..exploring..no rush....and not spending every waking moment in-game...im at level 22 or so across both betas...had an amazing time and want to play even more now! I did NONE of the storyline quests/mission (leave this for release!)....just random dynamic events. I think that's a good idea...imho. Can't wait for release.
> But yes, I agree...if you go overboard on betas...it can take away some excitement at release.


I'm at level 41 and only at 12% world completion. Keep in mind, that's only 12% of the questing world. I still have hundreds of hours of WvWvW and PvP, end-game PvE dungeons, crafting, etc. So if you're enjoying yourself in the beta (and that is the point of a game after all), why not play more?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I'm at level 41 and only at 12% world completion. Keep in mind, that's only 12% of the questing world. I still have hundreds of hours of WvWvW and PvP, end-game PvE dungeons, crafting, etc. So if you're enjoying yourself in the beta (and that is the point of a game after all), why not play more?


I'm up for that - just saying that some people can burn themselves out with beta...and when the game gets released some of the trill isn't there. I guess not really bad/good depending on how you look at it...just an observation. Either way..the game is awesome...and you'll enjoy it when you play regardless.


----------



## Zen00

One of the reasons I'm sticking with one character, so I don't burn out on everything else.


----------



## pjBSOD

Is the stress test still up or am I wasting my time updating the client?


----------



## pingoat

I really hope this game does well, every MMO post-WoW seems to either fall somewhere between mediocre and failure. Granted that might be related to the fact they all shamelessly rip off its design, but with GW2 de-emphasis on the holy trinity, maybe it will breath some life into a stale genre.


----------



## pjBSOD

Noooo! The stress test ended









I guess that's what I get for sleeping all day.


----------



## Degree

Really wish they would tell us a release date @[email protected]

BTW anyone excited for steam summer sale?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Really wish they would tell us a release date @[email protected]
> BTW anyone excited for steam summer sale?


my wallet isn't.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> One of the reasons I'm sticking with one character, so I don't burn out on everything else.


I pre-ordered but haven't bothered playing the Beta Weekends. Hopefully my first time with GW2 will bring back some of the magic of first stepping foot onto Azeroth.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I pre-ordered but haven't bothered playing the Beta Weekends. Hopefully my first time with GW2 will bring back some of the magic of first stepping foot onto Azeroth.


Same


----------



## djriful

Any of you has this issue?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Any of you has this issue?


Yes, that happens to everyone. The camera in this game is extremely bad.


----------



## inertia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I pre-ordered but haven't bothered playing the Beta Weekends. Hopefully my first time with GW2 will bring back some of the magic of first stepping foot onto Azeroth.


No game will ever capture the magic that was wow again, not in it's current state. Tho back in the day it was the most amazing addictive thing ever.

Tho I am pre ordering this soon and can't wait to play it. Playing rift atm to tide me over as tera in eu failed hard.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertia*
> 
> No game will ever capture the magic that was wow again, not in it's current state. Tho back in the day it was the most amazing addictive thing ever.
> Tho I am pre ordering this soon and can't wait to play it. Playing rift atm to tide me over as tera in eu failed hard.


I agree. It didn't help that my first character was a Night Elf







so the teldrassil background music made it even more addicting.

anyhow...

The camera was alright when I played yesterday. I like how it snaps when you fall over a ledge or go through doors.

Are they adding something like .lua support for this game? I'm not a fan of the current interface


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> just at the starter area with my ele.
> 
> Playing at 1440p is a curse for the UI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything's so tiny. and I have the UI scale at largest...


UI scale don't work past normal right now.


----------



## malikq86

Guild Wars 2 will officially launch on Tuesday, *August 28th*!!!!!!!!!!

*Source*: http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-guild-wars-2-launch-date

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-guild-wars-2-launch-date


----------



## FLCLimax

anyone notice the ariship monster battle?

btw, if optimization and pets aren't sorted i won't buy until such time.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

It is finally ready!


----------



## Zen00

Scumbag ArenaNet, launches epic MMO right as college starts.


----------



## FLCLimax

guess the leaked fixes panned out.


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Scumbag ArenaNet, launches epic MMO right as college starts.


My school starts the 27th.. dang.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Scumbag ArenaNet, launches epic MMO right as college starts.


haha yea it sucks
still got the weekends tho


----------



## 1rkrage

graduated last year. I'm glad I can have time for MMOs again. wish WoW never existed during college though


----------



## thelamacmdr

Why, why then? Why...it's like they want me to suffer. Anyone think they'll have some epic launch...something?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Why, why then? Why...it's like they want me to suffer. Anyone think they'll have some epic launch...something?


I will be able to play the game, that is all the epic I need.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> anyone notice the ariship monster battle?
> btw, if optimization and pets aren't sorted i won't buy until such time.


I'm sure everything will be fixed, that's the point of beta testing


----------



## Avaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fixed, that's the point of beta testing


Tell what to Bioware..


----------



## Rickles

We should have a class poll!!!

I am thinking ranger, my BWE ranger was named "Ranger Station"... might try for that again as "Ranger Danger" is probably reserved.


----------



## SeanPoe

I think this might be too soon personally. I'm not sure if 2 months is enough time to fix some of the problems. Like making the engine optimized (it still only uses 30% of my GPU), fixing all the camera issues (see spoilers below), fixing the pets bugs which make pet classes essentially broken, and working on pvp class balance a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I feel that fixing the camera-related issues is the most important change Arena Net could possibly make. Making movement, and specifically the way the camera behaves, as natural as possible is the key to making the entire game feel _right_ while making it an enjoyable experience for everyone.

*Please Arena-net (in order of importance):*
* Remove the camera acceleration and camera snap (make camera movement 100% linear with mouse movement). This should be priority number one; players don't like playing games with non-responsive/laggy feeling cameras.
* Remove the smart-follow feature (aka, auto-follow or auto-face) or add an option to disable it
* Allow players to zoom the camera out more
* Increase the Field of Vision or add a FOV slider.
* Fix the 'camera glitch' that causes the camera to suddenly move a great distance and then reset the cursor to the middle of the screen.
* Increase the speed that the A and D keys turn the character/camera and remove the acceleration.
* Add an option to 'lock' the camera to the mouse (like it is when the RMB is held down) at all times and have a modifier key (like shift) bring up the free-moving cursor in-order to interact with the game world.
* Allow the camera to be zoomed out while the right-mouse-button is held down

For more details on each bullet point, please keep reading.

*Camera acceleration*, also know as camera smoothing, is when the movement of the camera is exponential (ie, it scales with mouse speed) rather than linear (ie, mouse movement is transferred perfectly to camera movement). To make this easier to understand, here's an example of camera acceleration: If you hold the right mouse button and move your mouse 1 inch at an extremely slow speed, the camera will turn about 15 degrees; If you move your mouse 1 inch at an extremely fast speed, the camera will turn about 360 degrees. It's scaling, or accelerating, the camera rotation based on mouse movement speed. In a linear movement system (one without camera acceleration), the camera would turn the same amount in that 1 inch, independent and unaffected by mouse speed. The majority of gamers strongly dislike camera acceleration, in fact, if you search the web, you will see most gamers will actually go out of their way to turn it off or remove if possible. Camera acceleration makes precise camera movement nearly impossible, especially at faster mouse speeds. It also makes the camera feel sluggish and unresponsive at slower mouse speeds.

*Camera snap* is the exaggerated camera rotation that happens when the game sees the mouse turning the camera at a very fast speed, it's closely related to camera acceleration. When the game picks up on this aggressive mouse movement, it will try to predict camera movement and then suddenly 'snap' the camera ~60 degrees to where it thinks you're trying to turn it to. This makes camera movement extremely unpredictable.

*+Solution+*: Keep camera acceleration and camera snapping on by default but add an option to disable it. This way, the very small minority of casual gamers that like this feature (because they dislike having to move their mouse hand as much) will have it on when they start the game up. The more advanced majority of players can then go into the options to disable this since they are more comfortable with the options menu in games and they would actually know what these options would do.

*Auto-face* (also known as Smart-follow or Auto-follow), is the automatic repositioning of the camera to be behind the character when moving. The problem with Auto-face is it severely limits a players ability to look around the world while moving without physically turning their characters body too. For example, if I'm running away from something, with the current system i can't turn my camera around while running away to select things (or aim AoE skills behind me) without the camera automatically turning back around to face forward.

*+Solution+*: Again, keep this feature left on by default for the casual players that aren't comfortable with the options menu, but add an option so more advanced players can disable this feature.

*Camera zoom* is the maximum distance away from the character that the camera can be set to. Ideal camera distance really just comes down to personal preference. Most players coming from an MMO background would prefer to be able to zoom the camera out significantly more than is currently allowed. Having the camera so close to the character can actually cause physical motion sickness in some players.

*+Solution+*: Add a 'camera distance' slider in the options menu so players can pick their preferred max camera distance. This is the ideal method of increasing the max camera distance instead of just allowing players to zoom the camera out more by default. I think increasing the max camera distance by 50% would be a good starting point, further would be ideal so players can pick what they like, but i can see how having it set too far can give some players an unfair advantage or cause frame rate problems or graphical problems (specifically with height collision).

*Field of Vision* is the extent of the observable game world that is seen on the display at any given moment. Currently GW2 has a very narrow FOV that can't be changed. The problem with a narrow and unrealistic FoV is that it induces a feeling of tunnel vision. This can lead to headaches, eye-strain, nausea, and other symptoms of motion sickness. Not only does increasing the FoV alleviate these symptoms, it also makes the game look more natural and increases the level of immersion. "Here's":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Issues-Wish-list-and-Compilation/page/4#post222793 a good post in this thread that shows why an increased FoV is important.

*+Solution+*: Add a Field of Vision slider in options with a numerical read-out in degrees so players can pick a FoV that doesn't make them feel sick and also makes the game world look more natural. Even if increasing the FoV causes graphical issues i feel it should still be implemented. Most players that do suffer from motion sickness at narrow FoV's would probably prefer looking at the graphical anomalies than feel sick while playing.

The *Camera Glitch* causes the camera to suddenly shift a great distance with very little actual user input and then resets the cursor to the middle of the screen. This issue is difficult to describe so I'll just post these two videos to demonstrate:
"Guild Wars 2 camera glitch - BWE2":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDfi7gmKo88&feature=youtu.be
"Guild Wars 2 camera glitch - BWE1":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VoR63vO6yE
Also refer to Baxuz.1943 thread, Mouse Camera spinning out of control, found "here":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/bugs/Mouse-camera-spinning-out-of-control/page/1#post193112.

*+Solution+*: Unfortunately there isn't an easy solution for this problem. It will require extensive bug checking and/or some recoding of the camera algorithm.

*The A and D keys* currently turn the player and camera at a very slow rate for whatever reason. This turn rate is completely unrealistic and uncomfortable to play with. The current turn speed makes the A and D keys completely worthless for both combat and navigation. There's also a great deal of acceleration with both the A and D keys. When first pressed it takes 2-3 seconds until they turn the character at the maximum speed.

*+Solution+*: Simply increase the turn rate for the A and D keys to about double what they're currently set at. The turn rate should be fast enough for the player to run in a tight circle (so a diameter of about one body length) while holding both W+A.

*Locked Camera*
In some third-person games (especially third-person shooter games), the camera is by default 'locked' to the mouse such that the right-mouse-button doesn't have to be constantly held down to turn the camera (and by extension the character). This makes moving the camera seem a lot more natural, especially in a fast-paced RPG like GW2 where movement and positioning is so important. It also can eliminate hand fatigue as well as the potential of developing carpal tunnel by not requiring the player to constantly hold the right-mouse-button at all times.

*+Solution+*:
Consider adding an option to lock the camera to the mouse. When this mode is enabled, it would also enable a secondary keybind (for example, 'shift' by default), When held down, this key would temporarily unlock the camera from the mouse and bring up a cursor that would allow players to still interact with the world when needed. Also, whenever a menu is open that requires the cursor (such as the Trading Post, the inventory, the loot window, dialogue/NPC interaction, etc) the mouse would automatically become temporarily unlocked and would automatically become locked again when the menu is closed.

*Please Arena-net*, I want this game to succeed as i think it has the best foundation of any MMO I've ever played. However, i feel that the current camera and movement system will turn a lot of players away, especially the more "skilled" or experienced player-base that are picky with game feel and responsiveness.

If anyone has anything else to add related to the camera (or player-control related to the camera), please feel free to post here.

Thank you


----------



## FLCLimax

according to some CBT leaks the camera issues have been worked out(and they're experimenting with a first person view), along with several other problems. there's a new guild system
(even though the old one was robust) and overhauls to mob telegraphing as well according to a recent interview.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> according to some CBT leaks the camera issues have been worked out(and they're experimenting with a first person view), along with several other problems. there's a new guild system
> (even though the old one was robust) and overhauls to mob telegraphing as well according to a recent interview.


Do you have a link pretty please?


----------



## FLCLimax

post history,


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> post history,


I went through your post history and don't see any links talking about camera changes.


----------



## Rickles

2 full months to go, and I would bet at least 20 cookies that it will launch better than D3...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 2 full months to go, and I would bet at least 20 cookies that it will launch better than D3...


I see your 20 and raise you 100. Anet knows their s***....they have always been high quality.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 2 full months to go, and I would bet at least 20 cookies that it will launch better than D3...


no need for such fanboyism.


----------



## malikq86

I wonder if anyone from Anet is registered to these forums....that would be cool.


----------



## PureBlackFire

we'll see how launch goes.


----------



## Degree

I didn't like guildwars lol, the controls were horrible.
Can't jump or anything >_>
Bought the GOTY when it came out like years ago.
Tried to play like last week, I couldn't even stand playing for 1 minute

However, it seems guildwars 2 is modern now


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I didn't like guildwars lol, the controls were horrible.
> Can't jump or anything >_>
> Bought the GOTY when it came out like years ago.
> Tried to play like last week, I couldn't even stand playing for 1 minute
> 
> However, it seems guildwars 2 is modern now


GOTY meant to play with PC controller.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GOTY meant to play with PC controller.


What O.O


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GOTY meant to play with PC controller.
> 
> 
> 
> What O.O
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Off topic!



Never heard of controller for PC?... it's not only on console... Some games play best with controller and some play best with mouse and keyboard. GOTY is awkward to play on keyboard and same goes with Assassin Creed.


----------



## Escatore

AUGUST 28TH


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off topic!
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of controller for PC?... it's not only on console... Some games play best with controller and some play best with mouse and keyboard. GOTY is awkward to play on keyboard and same goes with Assassin Creed.


Oh, I didn't know GOTY was made for controller...


----------



## Krud

Without having to do more research than pressing F5.... What is going to be in the micro-transaction store? Buy to win? or Cosmetic items?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Without having to do more research than pressing F5.... What is going to be in the micro-transaction store? Buy to win? or Cosmetic items?


Cosmetic items and boosts. There is a exp boost and a karma boost for I think one hour.


----------



## mrsmiles

very nice so now we have an official launch date for the game, really cant wait for this to come, 2 months will go by quickly.


----------



## malikq86

I'm glad my August prediction came true...heheh @ people who said Holiday session in Nov/Dec.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Without having to do more research than pressing F5.... What is going to be in the micro-transaction store? Buy to win? or Cosmetic items?


depends which set of fanboys are tripping at the time the question is asked. anyway, lots of cosmetics, and some non-cosmetics but stuff that won't give you an advantage. hitting level 80=/= win, and most of the funny business items are available in game. there's also the fact that you don't need cash money to buy anything from it.

but as i said, depends on who you ask and how they want to spin it. Anet sure left the door open for that. i will say it could easily become P2W but at least for now they're against such a thing.


----------



## Krud

Thanks for response... I am all for hats, cosmetics, pets, mounts.
Not too fond of the EXP boost, at least not off the bat. Maybe buyable after achieving max level once first.

But lets hope they stay true, and keep it to hats and non-gameplay affecting stuff.


----------



## Zen00

The experience boost and wot not are available as rewards should you complete all the available challenges and visit all areas of a map.


----------



## Tridacnid

And they only help you level faster, not be a better player. A friend of mine could have taken out my Necromancer when it was around level 14 with his level 8 Guardian because he plays smarter than I do.

EDIT: Purely theoretical. I know we would both be level 80 in PVP.


----------



## djriful

GW2 is not play 2 win, just a note to everyone. it's very hard because the exchange rate will saturate the more you exchange.

Secondly, end game items can only be acquired by doing PVP or Dungeons and they are base on Karma or Token. BoP (Bind on Pickup)/

So no matter how much money you throw at this game, you won't win.


----------



## malikq86

Do we know if there will be a character wipe in Beta #3? Or will we be able to use the Beta 1/2 toons?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> no need for such fanboyism.


There is no fanboyism in what he is saying. Diablo 3 had a very bad launch with login problems, extreme lag, and lag spikes, along with many other issues on the technical side. In fact the game is still super laggy and is currently unplayable tonight due to extreme lag. Besides all of those issues the game is just bad and poorly done with the only clear purpose to milk customers for more money. There is a lot more that I could say but you should have heard how horrible Diablo 3 is by now. Its even worse than wow.

GW2 looks interesting because they care about balance in pvp and they set gear to standardized stats so there is an even playing field in arena. I am personally put off by the races and art style of the game but it might end up being really good and I could get over it. I really hope they do well as playing Arena in wow was a horrible horrible experience.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Do we know if there will be a character wipe in Beta #3? Or will we be able to use the Beta 1/2 toons?


Wipe will happen after the 3rd beta weekend. It makes no sense to wipe now.


----------



## Phokus

August 28th release date - marking my calendar!


----------



## duhasttas

I really hope this OCN guild actually works out... It'd be nice to play with some fairly competent people, and a lot of people have been here for a long time anticipating the release.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

So been hearing about this game, I never played Guild of Wars or any other MMO really except DC Universe up tpo about leverl 20... you think it'll be okay if I jumped into it without playing the first one?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> I really hope this OCN guild actually works out... It'd be nice to play with some fairly competent people, and a lot of people have been here for a long time anticipating the release.


Now that would be awesome. I'm new to this forum but to have an OCN guild in guildwars 2 and kickass? Tighttt. No lag spikes for sure haha. Jk. I do wish they would update the character model textures though.. as everything else looks good including dynamic shadow cept the character textures themselve seem lackluster. Especially after playing TERA. :|


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> So been hearing about this game, I never played Guild of Wars or any other MMO really except DC Universe up tpo about leverl 20... you think it'll be okay if I jumped into it without playing the first one?


Yeah it's an entirely seperate game, sadly







. Guildwars War of the North was an entire seperate campaign and continent.

I still don't quite understand what they will do with GW OG.. if everybody is going to GW2.. :\. Did the hall of momunents ever even work out as intended?


----------



## Zen00

The hall of monuments works perfectly for what it's for.

The original GW game will probably be up for another 5 yearsish. As it is, they occasionally add content to link the story of GW1 to GW2. The latest of which is the story line for Cantha. There is still the storyline for Elona to be done, so that's another years worth of content.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The hall of monuments works perfectly for what it's for.
> The original GW game will probably be up for another 5 yearsish. As it is, they occasionally add content to link the story of GW1 to GW2. The latest of which is the story line for Cantha. There is still the storyline for Elona to be done, so that's another years worth of content.


wellI I know the major ties they're trying to do with the event storyline which ties GW1 skipping eye of the north to GW2... but i'm still saying what do you do about your old charactesr? :\


----------



## Gogaijin

I've been stuck on this abomination of a laptop I got for my wife, instead of building my gaming computer for like 3 years. My computer will be up and running before launch, and THIS GAME will be the first game on it. I've waited so long (misty eyed). I will not except mediocrity. If they don't deliver its tar and feather time. LOL


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> So been hearing about this game, I never played Guild of Wars or any other MMO really except DC Universe up tpo about leverl 20... you think it'll be okay if I jumped into it without playing the first one?


I'm in the same boat. I've already pre ordered it.
Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## phantomphenom

Im curious as to how many points we all have for our Hall of Monuments....I have 31/50...and most likely am content with that number....


----------



## Zen00

You need 30 to get all the bonus items. 50 points is maximum, and it just gives you a better title.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> You need 30 to get all the bonus items. 50 points is maximum, and it just gives you a better title.


Yups....i got 30 before they came out with that HOM calculator thingy....and for me to get my 31st point, it took me 4 months to max a title *cringe* im done with gw1 with the exception to the festival events and my toons birthdays!


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 will officially launch on Tuesday, *August 28th*!!!!!!!!!!
> *Source*: http://www.arena.net/blog/announcing-the-guild-wars-2-launch-date
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


just read the e-mail...these guys...are... HEROES, since i'm done with second chance exams around that date....WOOOOT


----------



## AlderonnX

I'm stoked..

Also I have 30/50 HOM

http://hom.guildwars2.com/en/#page=main&details=BMwBAw2%2FAkDAoEIgIp%2FDAAAAAACAAAAAjQYIQAAAAAA&todo=AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I've been in two beta waves and here are my brief thoughts:

Guild Wars 2 looks nice but runs like trash. I have some good specs and can't even run the game on medium settings. The combat feels different than what I've played in the past and has moments of entertainment. PvP is a bit clunky for melee players.

Overall, I'm skeptical despite having a pre-order.


----------



## FLCLimax

you're on OCN too? anyway nice to see ya.

EDIT: Another Armor Thread


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> I've been in two beta waves and here are my brief thoughts:
> 
> Guild Wars 2 looks nice but runs like trash. I have some good specs and can't even run the game on medium settings. The combat feels different than what I've played in the past and has moments of entertainment. PvP is a bit clunky for melee players.
> 
> Overall, I'm skeptical despite having a pre-order.


Is your CPU and RAM overclocked? GW2 is still CPU intensive in those last 2 Beta Weekends. The 2nd 1-day Stress test we had was running on GPU now.


----------



## malikq86

I got great FPS in GW2 beta #2....like 60fps on all max settings....with 3570k + GTX 570.


----------



## Nihsnek

I would expect the final release build to be A LOT more optimized than the beta builds. They have stated they are working on it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> I would expect the final release build to be A LOT more optimized than the beta builds. They have stated they are working on it.


I think we all hope for the same


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> I've been in two beta waves and here are my brief thoughts:
> Guild Wars 2 looks nice but runs like trash. I have some good specs and can't even run the game on medium settings. The combat feels different than what I've played in the past and has moments of entertainment. PvP is a bit clunky for melee players.
> Overall, I'm skeptical despite having a pre-order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is your CPU and RAM overclocked? GW2 is still CPU intensive in those last 2 Beta Weekends. The 2nd 1-day Stress test we had was running on GPU now.


yup, i have the same CPU cloacked @ 4.2GHz
everything ran great for me

i didn't have a chance to do the second stress test but like dj basically said is that the game is not optimized yet
once everything is finished and optimized then hopefully we will see much higher loads on our GPUs


----------



## Costfree

is the DD version worth it over a regular copy? Debating on whether I should pre-purchase and which copy.


----------



## Gogaijin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> is the DD version worth it over a regular copy? Debating on whether I should pre-purchase and which copy.


I'm going with the DD version. Probably give the toy to my boy. The wolf elite skill looks cool. Being a skill it would be something that could translate into a build option, so by my judgement better to have then not. Golem banker, meh Chalice of Glory, meh Now the tomb of influence is cool in that if you think about all the overclockers getting together and forming the guild its kind of an awesome instant contribution to the collective sort of thing. Not a requirement but definitely a worthy contribution. And finally, forking out a few bucks so that the greatest MMO since sliced bread can profit without looting and pillaging the gamers is worth it to boot. Plus since my old account is canceled by now since I haven't been able to game in a while it will give me a little satisfaction to have something that not everyone will have while they gallivant around with their hall of monument items.
P.S. If I could have gotten the collectors edition I would have but all my extra smackers must go into this new puter'.


----------



## Zen00

The "toy" only comes with the collectors edition.

The DD is not worth it over the regular edition. The perks that come with it are all temporary besides the wolf skill, which will be surpassed by other more useful ones anyways.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

does this prove i am excited?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> this prove i am excited?










Nicely done sir! Nicely done.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done sir! Nicely done.


thanks!


----------



## FLCLimax

Profession and Traits Interview with Jon Peters


----------



## Rickles

warrior or ranger... tough choice is hard


----------



## Gogaijin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The "toy" only comes with the collectors edition.
> The DD is not worth it over the regular edition. The perks that come with it are all temporary besides the wolf skill, which will be surpassed by other more useful ones anyways.


And here I thought the Rytlock was the plushy not a mini-pet. Oh well. I stand corrected.


----------



## Phokus

Anyone know if this will be available on Steam at release?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> Anyone know if this will be available on Steam at release?


not likely, otherwise they would have mentioned it at some point, i wouldn't expect it to be on steam at any point in time at launch or post launch.

you'll have to add it as a non-steam game.


----------



## FLCLimax

it's not, due to some new policies Valve has put in place. apparently alot of upcoming MMO's won't be on steam due to it which is sad.


----------



## exzacklyright

eh i think only solution is reformatting.. dmz no worky


----------



## djriful

I prefer not to be under Steam or Origin and you can also have it manually added to Steam if you want Steam chat remain accessible in-game.


----------



## Ollii

I honestly find both steam and origin a disgrace for games. I'm not saying I could make a really great all-in-game-app on my own, but they could've made steam/origin LOTS better. They lack simplicity and performance (it should just be a lightweight 'shell' giving you the ability to play those games). Maybe I'm just unlucky to have bad experiences with them, but my steam/origin surely isn't as fast/stable as it should be ;o.

I would hate to see GW2 on one of them


----------



## Phokus

I'm not sure what problems you've had recently with Steam but at this point, it's a pretty good platform. Having a central repository is nice and automatic updating is even nicer. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by Steam not being simple and bloated... because it is simple and does exactly what it's supposed to do.

But I just bought GW2 so I'm ready!


----------



## FLCLimax

i would rather buy it from STEAM.


----------



## Ollii

I've actually had in-game steam crashes on a clean system. Automatic updating is totally not what I want, why would I want to keep my games constantly up-to-date when I normally play just one of them at a time? I'll update when I'm about to play my game







A bug that I remember really well: when I started a game before even starting steam, steam would first go to the store page which resulted in the game sale advert to pop up and suddenly ruining/delaying the startup of the game intensively creating mayhem all over the place mostly ending in me just killing the steam process. Seriously, I don't need those sale pop-ups ><. One more thing would be the interface, which is probably fine if you're very used to it, but I don't like it myself. It's probably just opinions mostly x) I also get constant pop-ups showing my game keys etcetc, which might come in handy when i need it, butnot when I'm just starting a game ;o. All I'm saying is: they could do better

A good example of what I do like: I recently bought Diablo III and I must say that I prefer systems like battle.net, which are extremely user friendly and smooth. You're dependant on nothing else but your own game client, just like gw1 had. You actually have support/forums/game achievements right around the corner. Maybe it's just me, but I certainly don't like the current game managers on the market









btw, the next beta weekend starts friday 20th right?


----------



## FLCLimax

Profession & Traits Interview with Jon Peters Pt. 2


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I prefer not to be under Steam or Origin and you can also have it manually added to Steam if you want Steam chat remain accessible in-game.


yea you can add it. I've been doing that for every beta test so far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://steamcommunity.com/id/gunnmftw/screenshots/



most of these are on Intel HD3000 graphics.


----------



## malikq86

i rather it NOT be on steam....why start-up steam when you don't need to? I rather keep those resources free. but that's just me....i like direct access not third party.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i rather it NOT be on steam....why start-up steam when you don't need to? I rather keep those resources free. but that's just me....i like direct access not third party.










like WoW, I can't imagine it being on steam.
I like using launchers


----------



## Phokus

I only asked because GW1 is on Steam.


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i rather it NOT be on steam....why start-up steam when you don't need to? I rather keep those resources free. but that's just me....i like direct access not third party.


So you close all of your other applications that you don't need when you play a game? Unused resources are wasted.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> So you close all of your other applications that you don't need when you play a game? Unused resources are wasted.


So you leave all of your other applications open when you're playing a game? Tell me how much of a performance boost it gives to your system.


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> So you leave all of your other applications open when you're playing a game? Tell me how much of a performance boost it gives to your system.


Having it opened or close will have no barring on performance. Again, unused memory is wasted memory and I'm never at the point of utilizing 8GB.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> Having it opened or close will have no barring on performance. Again, unused memory is wasted memory and I'm never at the point of utilizing 8GB.


I was just pointing out that your exageration of 'close all apps' was pretty much worthless since we're talking about steam -not 'all our apps'. Also, my share in this small discussion said nothing about decreasing performance directly, but either bugs/things that I don't need which still tend to happen. Maybe I'm just unlucky and my install got ruined a bit somehow, who knows. But bad installs shouldn't happen either, should they ;p

I understand the concept of a games library program very well, but maybe they could at least have given the option to start those games without the need of steam


----------



## 1rkrage

lol. I don't close my browsers and other apps and what not. When I play. Heck I think the last time I did that was when I was using vista and a weak athlon single core.


----------



## malikq86

ok even if you have enough resources...you rather go into steam and then bootup GW2? Why the extra step...really guys...a direct icon link is better imho. I personally don't like having stuff open, that I don't need or use (ie: steam)...but whatever...some people really love steam - so be it.

either why, no point arguing..as it's not on steam.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I honestly find both steam and origin a disgrace for games. I'm not saying I could make a really great all-in-game-app on my own, but they could've made steam/origin LOTS better. They lack simplicity and performance (it should just be a lightweight 'shell' giving you the ability to play those games). Maybe I'm just unlucky to have bad experiences with them, but my steam/origin surely isn't as fast/stable as it should be ;o.
> I would hate to see GW2 on one of them


|

You should check out Xfire, I don't run it anymore but you might like it.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ok even if you have enough resources...you rather go into steam and then bootup GW2? Why the extra step...really guys...a direct icon link is better imho. I personally don't like having stuff open, that I don't need or use (ie: steam)...but whatever...some people really love steam - so be it.
> either why, no point arguing..as it's not on steam.


both methods can have icons on the desktop.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> both methods can have icons on the desktop.


having it on steam is nice as a central repository..and yeah if you don't need to launch steam to get into the game...that fine to have both methods (as long as it does auto launch steam in the background after clicking direct GW2 icon). But if steam was required...it would be bad..especially with people that don't have a good PC like us...not everyone has a high-end cpu with 8gb ram...a lot of people need all the resources available as they can get...and steam can be a hog sometimes.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> having it on steam is nice as a central repository..and yeah if you don't need to launch steam to get into the game...that fine to have both methods. But if steam was required...it would be bad..especially with people that don't have a good PC like us...not everyone has a high-end cpu with 8gb ram...a lot of people need all the resources available as they can get...and steam can be a hog sometimes.


I agree with everything you said but... your PC is up to date for what I'm concern...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I agree with everything you said but... your PC is up to date for what I'm concern...


well yes, ofc mine is..so im not worried.







Though, some people would be impacted by Steam with older rigs.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

you guys know that you don't actually NEED steam to launch your steam games right? (at least any that i have tried...bout 40 or dif games)
just go find the .exe

only reason i load up steam is so that i have the overlay in my games
this way, when i see friends come on, i can yell at them to come play

if you're having issues with steam performance, then you most likely need to optimize the install.
put it somewhere on your drive that isn't fragmented and then lock it off so that it doesn't get fragmented (updates and such)

also use steam move to put games in un-fragmented areas...make the paths simple....takes longer if your stuff is spread out.
UNLESS you have an SSD like me, but even then...space on an SSD is obviously more valuable.....so again, use steam move to move games over

third parties are great, but like everything else in life...its got its downfalls
it can be very convenient if maintained (origin sucks though...needs more work before i'll touch it)

just my


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> well yes, ofc mine is..so im not worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, some people would be impacted by Steam with older rigs.


Wait my bad, I didn't read it right, I read it like "not everyone has a good computer, like us" as in you don't have a good computer
lol


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Wait my bad, I didn't read it right, I read it like "not everyone has a good computer, like us" as in you don't have a good computer
> lol


O LOL. yeah i see how that could be read differently.


----------



## djriful

If GW2 is on Steam only. You do know it will messes up their daily patching and schedule system. It is a lot more delay and hassle to push updates for everyone via Steam server.

Dev Office -> Patch Server Test -> Steam cloud server (Steam Tech analyze/test/approval) -> Users.

They rather host their own patching system server.

Dev Office -> Local Patching server/test -> Users (GW2 Launcher).

This is much quicker to push updates.

_Just my 2 cents. Steam would be the same logic like Apple AppStore verification process._


----------



## thelamacmdr

Does ArenaNet actually have anything to gain if they do go to Steam? The way I see it, Steam helps distribute a product and reach a larger audience but those who would buy GW 2 probably already know about it thanks to the heaptons of media over it. On top of that I was under the impression that it would cost a developer money to put a game on Steam (correct me if I'm wrong there). So all in all I don't really see any gains by going through Steam to distribute the game.

I personally wouldn't have a problem playing GW 2 through Steam if I had to but a lot of the times I think it's just unnecessary.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If GW2 is on Steam only. You do know it will messes up their daily patching and schedule system. It is a lot more delay and hassle to push updates for everyone via Steam server.
> Dev Office -> Patch Server Test -> Steam cloud server (Steam Tech analyze/test/approval) -> Users.
> They rather host their own patching system server.
> Dev Office -> Local Patching server/test -> Users (GW2 Launcher).
> This is much quicker to push updates.
> _Just my 2 cents. Steam would be the same logic like Apple AppStore verification process._


MMO's on steam still use launchers to patch and do not update in the steam menu.


----------



## Zen00

The reason Arena Net is not using Steam has been previously stated. The current terms and conditions of use are not acceptable to their business model. Unless that changes in the future, Guild Wars 2 will not be on Steam.

I suggest you all stop talking about it for that fact, and instead focus on something productive.


----------



## Degree

The problem is that every MMO on Steam requires Microtransactions, or they can't have it on steam.


----------



## remz1337

blurred screen effect when you are drunk? it would be awesome


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The problem is that every MMO on Steam requires Microtransactions, or they can't have it on steam.


Rift is on steam and last I checked it doesn't have micro transactions, that was a long time ago so it might of changed but Rift has been on steam since launch.

And I am not sure how that would be a reason for GW2 not being on steam since it has micro transactions...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Rift is on steam and last I checked it doesn't have micro transactions, that was a long time ago so it might of changed but Rift has been on steam since launch.
> And I am not sure how that would be a reason for GW2 not being on steam since it has micro transactions...


Because IIRC steam now charges companies for putting their games on steam, be it through game sales or % of transactions. Regardless, GW2 is so big that it doesn't need a 3rd party (in this case steam) to distribute the product and can instead distribute directly to the client.

This is nice in that I don't have to rely on steam for updates and I don't have to rely on steam being online as I remember a few months ago it seemed like steam was having some pretty bad outages.


----------



## Vhox

Most of the MMO's on Steam aren't fully using steamworks, if at all so they're easily launched without it. Take many of Nexon games on there for example. I don't mind having them on Steam, but I do agree outages can suck and either way I'm fine with standalone as well.

Few more months to go fellas!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The reason Arena Net is not using Steam has been previously stated. The current terms and conditions of use are not acceptable to their business model. Unless that changes in the future, Guild Wars 2 will not be on Steam.
> 
> I suggest you all stop talking about it for that fact, and instead focus on something productive.


+1

drop the subject move on to something worth reading.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> +1
> drop the subject move on to something worth reading.


err..I found it quite an interesting discussion. I hope you don't react like that on any of your subbed threads when an (according to you) uninteresting discussion comes up







, these forums are not only towards your interests. Maybe you could move on to another thread?









I think it's up to OP to decide whether a discussion should be ended or not, it's his/her thread after all. FLC will tell us when to drop it...and it actually already started fading before you posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> *Few more months to go fellas!*


^THIS ! :O:O:O


----------



## HothBase

*T-Shirt Poll - Possible Designs*


Quote:


> You asked for them, and we're answering: Guild Wars 2 shirts are coming! We've got a lot of exciting designs to choose from and would love your input. Take a look at the possibilities and vote for your three favorites in the poll below. The poll will be open until July 6th at noon Pacific and will help as we decide which designs to use. Let your fellow GW2 fans know to give their input as well, and thank you for being a part of the decision! ~RB
> 
> Vote for your three favorites here: https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/app_176752095711140


The "Lifestyle Logo" design clearly holds the majority of votes already, so I recommend voting for your three other favourites.
I'm going with "Sylvari", "Charr" and "Eir + Zojja" as I am not a big fan of white tees.

Current votes at the moment of my post:


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Holy Moly not long to go! Next month!


----------



## FLCLimax

Interview With Team Paradigm


----------



## Rickles

What is everyone trying out the next BWE??? For me I am gonna do some W v W v W with a ranger


----------



## HothBase

Just gonna try some Sylvarai and Asura.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Just gonna try some Sylvarai and Asura.


are they in the next BWE??


----------



## HothBase

They'd better be. So far they've been in closed betas only. Next BWE is the last one before launch, and it makes sense to have them in at least one open beta.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> They'd better be. So far they've been in closed betas only. Next BWE is the last one before launch, and it makes sense to have them in at least one open beta.


Unless they want you to have something to look forward to on release day.


----------



## Rickles

I am going to play either a sylvari ranger or an asura warrior on launch. And most likely the ranger as pets might make it feel like there is more customization.


----------



## djriful

I had a big feeling that everyone is going to roll for Asura or Sylvari on the release day. Human, Norn and Charr zone will be empty.

The fact ANet has been limiting us to 3 races so far. Many of us were desperate to try 2 other races.


----------



## Zen00

The CEO majorly hinted that those two races would be available during the last BWE.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, what I did was played all the races in the human starting area, so if I wanted to play a norn or charr I would have some interesting/new content. That said the human stuff isn't bad


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The CEO majorly hinted that those two races would be available during the last BWE.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

If Asura and Sylvari are avaliable I will just try a Asura out shortly. I want to be surprised for mains starting location.


----------



## PrimeBurn

I bailed before confirming last time there was a discount, but with the 25% discount on anything in the store at Green Man Gaming, I pulled the trigger on the Digital Deluxe edition for $60. Hope it is worth it...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I bailed before confirming last time there was a discount, but with the 25% discount on anything in the store at Green Man Gaming, I pulled the trigger on the Digital Deluxe edition for $60. Hope it is worth it...


^ Meh..I would just saved the $15 and gotten the Digital Edition...I personally don't think Deluxe is worth it. But then again it's only $15 difference..

For others...

*Sources:* http://slickdeals.net/f/4849022-GreenManGaming-Coupon-for-25-off-All-PC-Games-Sleeping-Dogs-pre-order-30-Battlefield-3-Premium-37-50-Guild-Wars-2-Digital-Edition-pre-order-45-Endless-Space-22-50-amp-Mu

*Buy From Here:* http://www.greenmangaming.com/
*Discount Code:* 25OFF-ALLTH-EGAME*

_Expires July 9th 2012._

Guild Wars 2 Digital Edition (pre-order) $45
Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (pre-order) $60


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Meh..I would just saved the $15 and gotten the Digital Edition...I personally don't think Deluxe is worth it. But then again it's only $15 difference..
> For others...
> *Sources:* http://slickdeals.net/f/4849022-GreenManGaming-Coupon-for-25-off-All-PC-Games-Sleeping-Dogs-pre-order-30-Battlefield-3-Premium-37-50-Guild-Wars-2-Digital-Edition-pre-order-45-Endless-Space-22-50-amp-Mu
> *Buy From Here:* http://www.greenmangaming.com/
> *Discount Code:* 25OFF-ALLTH-EGAME*
> _Expires July 9th 2012._
> Guild Wars 2 Digital Edition (pre-order) $45
> Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (pre-order) $60


What is this website?? Better than AMAZON? :O lol.. I don't do much digital as the only digital distrubution I have now is Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition for PS3 from PSN... I want/love manuals and covers... but seems that's highly unlikely as even the physical copies don't have much for manuals.. :\.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Meh..I would just saved the $15 and gotten the Digital Edition...I personally don't think Deluxe is worth it. But then again it's only $15 difference..
> 0


I hope the game in general is worth it, not necessarily the deluxe edition. If it is worth $45, then I'm not going to mind the extra $15.


----------



## Ollii

sylvari will be the way to go for me, something tells me I'll like those ;p


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I hope the game in general is worth it, not necessarily the deluxe edition. If it is worth $45, then I'm not going to mind the extra $15.


Well I've played beta...and it's the best game I've played in years...GW1 was my favorite game of all time...the PVP was amazing (way better than WoW imho)...and I racked up more hours than any other game....that said, Guild Wars 2 looks to be better (though I hope PvP is as good if not better, haven't tried it much)....so YEAH! Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> sylvari will be the way to go for me, something tells me I'll like those ;p


I actually don't like how they look...just too leafy...kinda ugly..imo

I like either Beefy Humans or smallest frame Norns the best. Probably will just go Elem Human...I think the BIG Norns...look dumb.


----------



## mrsmiles

not going to be home during the last beta of the game which kind of sucks but i can live with it especially since there isn't much time left for the release, ill be making an Asura but still not sure what profession im going to main.


----------



## AlderonnX

I'm thinking human ranger right now. Acura necro first alt, norn warrior 3rd


----------



## Swuell

how's greenman gaming? it seems legit.. but i've never used digital distribution. ;\


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> how's greenman gaming? it seems legit.. but i've never used digital distribution. ;\


i bought from them once before (Dead Island)...it activated on Steam...seemed legit to me. Might wanna Google them a bit and see what people are saying...but I remember concluding it was legit based on other peoples comments.

Also, not sure how reliable this website is..but see for *Scam Adviser*: http://www.scamadviser.com/is-greenmangaming.com-safe.html also *Norton Safe Web*: http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=greenmangaming.com


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i bought from them once before (Dead Island)...it activated on Steam...seemed legit to me. Might wanna Google them a bit and see what people are saying...but I remember concluding it was legit based on other peoples comments.
> Also, not sure how reliable this website is..but see for *Scam Adviser*: http://www.scamadviser.com/is-greenmangaming.com-safe.html also *Norton Safe Web*: http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=greenmangaming.com


well wanted to ask because it was being advertised here.. and seemed a bit lower with the %25 percent off any games including preorders for GUILDWARS 2... cheaper than amazon, steam, guildwars 2 etc. Just peaked my interest because they're hte first company I know to accept digital downloads as a trade in credit..


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> well wanted to ask because it was being advertised here.. and seemed a bit lower with the %25 percent off any games including preorders for GUILDWARS 2... cheaper than amazon, steam, guildwars 2 etc. Just peaked my interest because they're hte first company I know to accept digital downloads as a trade in credit..


They ran out of keys :[


----------



## djriful

Greenmangaming is legit from the very first day I knew them. You're safe to buy from them.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> They ran out of keys :[


They ran out of keys????








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Greenmangaming is legit from the very first day I knew them. You're safe to buy from them.


Thanks for the clarification. Haven't even tried Gamesbuy (<-or something like that)


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> well wanted to ask because it was being advertised here.. and seemed a bit lower with the %25 percent off any games including preorders for GUILDWARS 2... cheaper than amazon, steam, guildwars 2 etc. Just peaked my interest because they're hte first company I know to accept digital downloads as a trade in credit..


Not only do they take trade-in credit, but they give away free games and then give you trade-in credit for them later.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> They ran out of keys????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Haven't even tried Gamesbuy (<-or something like that)


For guild wars 2 yeah :/

CHeck this link... they took down the pages. http://www.greenmangaming.com/search/?q=guild+wars+2


----------



## malikq86

New Deal...*Guild Wars 2 for $48* at newegg: http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/76686/newegg-guild-wars-2-preorder-pc


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I actually don't like how they look...just too leafy...kinda ugly..imo
> I like either Beefy Humans or smallest frame Norns the best. Probably will just go Elem Human...I think the BIG Norns...look dumb.


I wasn't really referring to their looks x), but rather their story of origin and other unsolved questions about them







. But yeah you might be right, but I'll still try them.
My main character will be human too, just like its predecessor in gw1, not sure about the rest yet... I honestly haven't seen much benefit yet of changing raec except that the story changes, but I'm not sure how that could be added as a benefit. It does give more PvE gameplay I guess... :d anyone here who noticed anything? Or maybe just knows, haven't really read much about the differences between races.


----------



## FLCLimax

Curse giving away 20,000 beta keys

Quote:


> Premium members will have access to the beta keys on July 9th. General members can get their keys on July 10th. Sign-up for Premium to ensure that you'll get a key!
> 
> 5,000 keys will be given to Premium members and 20,000 keys will be given to General members. Claim your key now; they won't last long.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Curse giving away 20,000 beta keys


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Regular members get on the 10th.
No need for subscription


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Curse giving away 20,000 beta keys


Awesome. +rep


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Curse giving away 20,000 beta keys


Yeah sorry I read it wrong. Do you have to register or something on their website? Any idea how it's going to work?


----------



## HarrisLam

oh, I can't get a key because I'm not in the continent. How awesome!!

NOT.

I wonder if they even allow a player to participate in beta weekend if said player was from asia but pre-ordered the game through internet.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Curse giving away 20,000 beta keys
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry I read it wrong. Do you have to register or something on their website? Any idea how it's going to work?
Click to expand...

i think you need an account on any curse website.


----------



## FLCLimax

Asura and Sylvari playable in BWE 3


----------



## Bonkers

Cant wait for this to come out. Been following it for the past year or so and actually just sold my WoW account last week. Will be nice to have a new MMORPG to play.


----------



## FLCLimax

Play Asura and Sylvari in the July 20-22 Beta Weekend Event!










Quote:


> For our final Beta Weekend Event (July 20-22), we're making the asura and sylvari races available to beta players for the first time. Players will be able to create characters from any of the five main races of Tyria-human, norn, charr, asura, and sylvari-and begin their Guild Wars 2 experience in any of the five radically different home regions.
> For asura players, this means beginning your tale in Metrica Province, a vivid, exotic jungle area full of high-tech laboratories, quirky golems, and competing krewes of mad scientists. Nearby, the massive monoliths of the asuran capital Rata Sum hum with technomagical power. These diminutive geniuses may seem cute at first glance, but never underestimate an asura&#8230;
> Sylvari players begin their story in the Grove, a luminous living city nestled in the shade of the Pale Tree, the "mother" of every member of this young race of plant humanoids. The sylvari are an enigmatic race of chivalrous explorers who are driven by an insatiable curiosity and guided by a collective Dream.












Quote:


> If you've played in previous beta events, you know that each playable race has its own distinct regions, signature city, and personal storyline options. But above all, each race in Guild Wars 2 has its own identity, and the asura and sylvari perfectly illustrate this.
> We can't wait to see players drinking in the mystical atmosphere of the Grove or stopping alchemagical experiments running amok in Metrica Province during our last Beta Weekend Event before launch. If you want to reserve a spot in the beta, pre-purchase your copy of Guild Wars 2 today.












*We'll see you in-game on July 20-22! Excelsior!*


----------



## Astral Fly

I'm gonna try and see if I have enough self-control to not play asura. Maybe I'll just take a sneak peek.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> I'm gonna try and see if I have enough self-control to not play asura. Maybe I'll just take a sneak peek.


Im just going to play with the character creator for Sylvari, not loading in at all.


----------



## FLCLimax

videos are viewable


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.curse.com/betas/guild-wars-2 .. so what time zone they doing this in?


----------



## tael

HA! I actually have the 20-22 off!
Take that ArenaNet, you've done your best to to spoil my fun so far, but I have finally triumphed!
(First beta weekend that I haven't had to work the entire time)
So far I've avoided playing the classes that I think I'll like the most... might try out Elementalist/Engineer/Mesmer a bit this time. And Asura/Sylvari.


----------



## exzacklyright

got my gw2 key! repped!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> got my gw2 key! repped!


Got key but can't register on gw2 site >_<

502 - Web server received an invalid response while acting as a gateway or proxy server.
There is a problem with the page you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed. When the Web server (while acting as a gateway or proxy) contacted the upstream content server, it received an invalid response from the content server.


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> got my gw2 key! repped!
> 
> 
> 
> Got key but can't register on gw2 site >_<
> 
> 502 - Web server received an invalid response while acting as a gateway or proxy server.
> There is a problem with the page you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed. When the Web server (while acting as a gateway or proxy) contacted the upstream content server, it received an invalid response from the content server.
Click to expand...

They are definitely getting hammered with keys.


----------



## FLCLimax

Exclusive Interview with Colin Johanson - Part One

Asura gameplay preview


----------



## Rickles

Sometimes I think about this game during the day...


----------



## SeanPoe

Based on the Asura game-play videos, it looks like they still haven't fixed the camera. I'm not sure when those videos were recorded though, so they could be a few weeks or more old so there's no way to conclusively say the camera issues won't be fixed before BWE3.


----------



## FLCLimax

there's some things that will not be in by BWE3 like the gear/item previews and such.


----------



## Moridin

Do people who pre-purchased and get BWE access need to snag one of these keys to get in, or is it just for people who haven't pre-purchased?


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Do people who pre-purchased and get BWE access need to snag one of these keys to get in, or is it just for people who haven't pre-purchased?


its just for ppl who haven't pre purchased.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Cmon 20th!!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Cmon 20th!!


have it written everywhere "20th-23rd GUILD WARS 2 BETA WEEKEND!" ha ha ha


----------



## FLCLimax

just got an invite email.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I am probably going to play very little in this beta weekend., don't want to get bored of the starting zones.


----------



## Ollii

Already got my invite yesterday and about getting bored of the starting areas: just continue the current chars and start either an asuran, either a sylvari char so there will be one left to be yet discovered


----------



## Hazzeedayz

i dont think im gunna play this one
the release is so close that i wanna wait and make it all that much better









i plan on playing each class thru the starting area so i dont wanna get bored of it because of the beta


----------



## Degree

Only reason I'm playing the beta is to see if I like the feel and gameplay of gw2 firsthand before buying








I'm not a big MMORPG player, but I want to start.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Only reason I'm playing the beta is to see if I like the feel and gameplay of gw2 firsthand before buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big MMORPG player, but I want to start.


Make sure you take some time to PvP. I have a feeling that end game PvE will be fun, but its the PvP that will keep you playing for a long time (until next expansion







).


----------



## Krud

Ill be getting my first taste of GW2 on the 20th, not sure if I want to play the class I want to main or not. (mesmer)


----------



## FLCLimax

Exclusive Interview with Colin Johanson - Part Two


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Make sure you take some time to PvP. I have a feeling that end game PvE will be fun, but its the PvP that will keep you playing for a long time (until next expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Alright thanks for the suggestion!
Also, one question, the armor system. How exactly will it work? Will it be like WoW were you have to raid and get the drop or?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks for the suggestion!
> Also, one question, the armor system. How exactly will it work? Will it be like WoW were you have to raid and get the drop or?


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that the end game gear is very equal across the board. The raid gear cosmetically looks a lot better and is a sign that you have beat that raid content.

Extreme example (maybe) is you crafting a lvl 80 item that looks like a burlap sack. The stats should be pretty close to anything you can get from a raid. The reason you may want to do a raid is because your crafted item looks like a burlap sack while the raid item looks like its diamond encrusted with gold overlay. Also, you can wear that fancy raid item as proof you beat the content. Something like that







.

With end game gear stats so easy to get, player's skill levels will shine.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks for the suggestion!
> Also, one question, the armor system. How exactly will it work? Will it be like WoW were you have to raid and get the drop or?


Gear in GW2 comes in a lot of different ways. It is important to note right off the bat the gear does not keep improving (like most mmos). Last I heard, the best gear in the game could be obtained shorly after reaching max level. Gear can come from dungeons (5 man only, no raids in GW2) where everyone gets a token at the end to trade for whatever piece of gear you actually want (no random drops). Gear can also come from crafting, world PVE events, and PVP. PVE gets your karma, which is a nontradeable resourced used to buy the gear you want. PVP gets you a different nontradable resource to trade for gear as well. You can pretty much do whatever you want and end up with some of the best gear in the game. The hardest gear to get should theoretically be awesome looking. Variation between gear comes in the form of tradeoffs between stats instead of just ever increasing numbers. You can be competetive with a +10 to all stats helmet, but you might want to really try a crit-based build and swap it out for a +20 to crit.

I haven't dug into dev updates in a couple months, so correct me if they changed some of this.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks for the suggestion!
> Also, one question, the armor system. How exactly will it work? Will it be like WoW were you have to raid and get the drop or?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that the end game gear is very equal across the board. The raid gear cosmetically looks a lot better and is a sign that you have beat that raid content.
> 
> Extreme example (maybe) is you crafting a lvl 80 item that looks like a burlap sack. The stats should be pretty close to anything you can get from a raid. The reason you may want to do a raid is because your crafted item looks like a burlap sack while the raid item looks like its diamond encrusted with gold overlay. Also, you can wear that fancy raid item as proof you beat the content. Something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With end game gear stats so easy to get, player's skill levels will shine.
Click to expand...

only big differences would be on weapon having bonuses like condition damage/duration, life steal, etc.


----------



## Degree

Alright thanks guys!
I just like the fact that you work for your gear, otherwise the game would be boring/have nothing to do.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Make sure you take some time to PvP. I have a feeling that end game PvE will be fun, but its the PvP that will keep you playing for a long time (until next expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


O that reminds me, I have yet to do any PvP so I will have something to do this beta weekend


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> O that reminds me, I have yet to do any PvP so I will have something to do this beta weekend


My priorities if possible is to get a good grasp of crafting (what to how to and when to) as well as the mechanics of WvWvW







.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that the end game gear is very equal across the board. The raid gear cosmetically looks a lot better and is a sign that you have beat that raid content.
> Extreme example (maybe) is you crafting a lvl 80 item that looks like a burlap sack. The stats should be pretty close to anything you can get from a raid. The reason you may want to do a raid is because your crafted item looks like a burlap sack while the raid item looks like its diamond encrusted with gold overlay. Also, you can wear that fancy raid item as proof you beat the content. Something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> With end game gear stats so easy to get, player's skill levels will shine.


Haven't been keeping up with this as i should be. I thought there was not going to be "Raids" in gw2 ?


----------



## Tomus

I guess they will add dungeons for more ppl... just as they did in gw1


----------



## Zen00

The largest party size currently is five.

There are no raids in the sense of a large mass of people doing the dungeon at the same time.


----------



## Degree

Is there a type of "auction house" in GW2?
Where you can sell/buy/trade other players?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Is there a type of "auction house" in GW2?
> Where you can sell/buy/trade other players?


http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/1040_40#post_16573763


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The largest party size currently is five.
> There are no raids in the sense of a large mass of people doing the dungeon at the same time.


i actually really like that...5 is a perfect number. its just more organized and manageable imho (easier to communicate as well).


----------



## Hazzeedayz

i'm sure they will incorporate something down the road

most likely going to be insanely hard events or something that requires organization with many people
i haven't gotten a chance to get in any dungeons yet so i have no idea what to expect as far as those would go


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/1040_40#post_16573763


Thanks!


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> ArenaNet's Eric Flannum and Colin Johanson are going to be chatting live on our Twitch TV channel in just about one hour. Join them as they explain how both single and multi-player RPGs have evolved and how GW2 showcases these changes. Then learn how they plan to tackle one of the genres most challenging aspects: The End Game.
> 
> If you have questions about this topic, feel free to tweet them to us @arenanet and we'll try to answer as many as we can at the end of the talk.


http://www.twitch.tv/guildwars2 ~RB2


----------



## Zen00

Only caught the last question, interesting that there are only events in the last game area, no reknown hearts (aka quests).


----------



## FLCLimax

new character planner

http://ninjalooter.de/gw2/charakter-planer.html


----------



## FLCLimax

new launcher update


----------



## djriful

*Guild Wars 2 Beta Code Giveaway

Get your Guild Wars 2 beta serial code today from NVIDIA and be one of lucky gamers to experience the final Beta Weekend Event from July 20 - 22, 2012.*

http://www.geforce.co.uk/games-applications/pc-games/guild-wars-2/deals-promotions


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Only caught the last question, interesting that there are only events in the last game area, no reknown hearts (aka quests).


I love it. If I remember correctly, they only added the hearts because playtesters had no idea what to do without them. We are all so conditioned by previous games that we expect some sort of direction. The hearts "trick" people to exploring the zones where they stumble on events and eventually forget the hearts.


----------



## Zen00

I'm glad to say that I don't condition easily, and had no issues with the event system in GW2. I hope that it spreads more, and that one day the technology will be complex enough to actually simulate a real world that changes as you and others work in ways beyond what the programmers programmed.


----------



## Zen00

I believe that the update is about 2 gigs in size.


----------



## Kebeno

In Guild Wars 2, can you LvL up doing instanced PvP or only in World vs World?


----------



## Ecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> In Guild Wars 2, can you LvL up doing instanced PvP or only in World vs World?


Yes


----------



## Zen00

Only in WvWvW.


----------



## FLCLimax

btw guys, remember when i said way back then that stability training will get nerfed?


----------



## Kebeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Only in WvWvW.


So can you do WvW pvp at any time? like Open world pvp? or WvW is instanced aswell?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> So can you do WvW pvp at any time? like Open world pvp? or WvW is instanced aswell?


You press H and click, "Go to WvWvW." Anywhere, anytime. Except maybe if you are in combat.

I don't know what to say about the instance comment because people always seem to fight about this. WvW is not part of the regular PvP world. It is however, absolutely massive and holds hundreds of players. Take this as you will.


----------



## remz1337

am i the only one having this issue? when i enter wrong password i get unable to login, wrong password but with the right password i get this:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> am i the only one having this issue? when i enter wrong password i get unable to login, wrong password but with the right password i get this:


Beta is not even on.... of course...


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Beta is not even on.... of course...




i know i can't play lol but unknown error:9 doesn't give me a clue about the problem that is why i was asking. they sould say error:9, no event currently going on or something like that


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> btw guys, remember when i said way back then that stability training will get nerfed?


What's 'Stability Training'?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Beta is not even on.... of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i can't play lol but unknown error:9 doesn't give me a clue about the problem that is why i was asking. they sould say error:9, no event currently going on or something like that
Click to expand...

everyone in the world is getting it. you have to log in(requisite being a beta event you have access to is running) before you can hit play and get to the main menu now. the fix for this is to go to your start menu shortcut, go to properties and put -useoldlauncher in the "target" field.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> btw guys, remember when i said way back then that stability training will get nerfed?
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Stability Training'?
Click to expand...

it's a beast mastery trait that use to give tank pets permanent stability.


----------



## Prox

Anyone know where I can preorder (digital version) it for <$50?

Also, when it is the next beta event? July 20-22?


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


eww.....


----------



## FLCLimax

i know.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

how big is the beta? just got my key


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> how big is the beta? just got my key


Assuming you mean how much content is in it; You can play all five races and all eight professions, so you are able to try out every possible combination. Each of the races main city and two lowest level areas are open, and I don' think you could get 100% completion in all areas during the beta, there are a lot "quests" and events do to in all of them. At least one dungeon is available, Ascalonian Catacombs, not sure if others will be open. WvWvW and and normal PvP is open, and the central hub city, Lions Arch along with it. Crafting skills are all available aswell, and you can do your Personal Story up till level 20 I think. There is no Max level as far as I know.

To sum up, if you're afraid you won't have enough to do, don't be. If you're afraid you can't do everything in the beta, do be.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Assuming you mean how much content is in it; You can play all five races and all eight professions, so you are able to try out every possible combination. Each of the races main city and two lowest level areas are open, and I don' think you could get 100% completion in all areas during the beta, there are a lot "quests" and events do to in all of them. At least one dungeon is available, Ascalonian Catacombs, not sure if others will be open. WvWvW and and normal PvP is open, and the central hub city, Lions Arch along with it. Crafting skills are all available aswell, and you can do your Personal Story up till level 20 I think. There is no Max level as far as I know.
> To sum up, if you're afraid you won't have enough to do, don't be. If you're afraid you can't do everything in the beta, do be.


sorry i mean the size of the download


----------



## Schwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> sorry i mean the size of the download


15.6GB


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> 15.6GB


whoa. mkay well... lucky i have 500GB


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> whoa. mkay well... lucky i have 500GB


Buy some green HDD (cheaper).


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Buy some green HDD (cheaper).


i am talking about interwebs







500gb of interwebs


----------



## Zen00

Stupid internet caps. :/

Glad I'm at college with unlimited, for now.

Anyways, you'll have to redownload it all probably next month as it is, for the release client, unless they can patch it all in.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Stupid internet caps. :/
> Glad I'm at college with unlimited, for now.
> Anyways, you'll have to redownload it all probably next month as it is, for the release client, unless they can patch it all in.


got the physical copy no download.....i hope


----------



## Astral Fly

I'm happy they ditched the reknown hearts in Orr. Playing the betas I've felt the hearts were too big a part of the content. Like there isn't enough events, so they put in a lot of heart quests to keep people busy. But really, I think much of the greatness in GW2 lies in the event-system and they should put more effort into making it great. I hope we see the true potential of events play out in Orr, with events branching out and overlapping, and make the world feel like a place the players shape.


----------



## FLCLimax

there' 600 hearts in the game and thousands of events. what you experienced was the result of QQ about "too many, too frequent" events in the previous beta weekends. considering that the starter zones have an awful level span of 1-15 i don't know why some people felt it was too much.


----------



## Zen00

The level for the zones is actually fairly accurate. If you run around doing everything that is possible in a zone, by the time you're done, you'll be at that zones max cap and ready for the next one. At least that's how it worked out for me.


----------



## FLCLimax

Another build creator: http://gw2skills.net/editor/en/


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I really didn't do many heart quests at all during the beta. I jumped between WvW and exploration/events in PVE the whole time. I did feel a little underleveled but I enjoy the challenge and probably was just wandering like an idiot an missed a lot of content.


----------



## Tridacnid

I actually like the hearts. They give me a feel for what kind of enemies are in an area and if the task is too boring I can alway walk away.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> I actually like the hearts. They give me a feel for what kind of enemies are in an area and if the task is too boring I can alway walk away.


same for me, and i just love how you can jump in a dynamic event at any time then get back to your 'quest' when you want


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> same for me, and i just love how you can jump in a dynamic event at any time then get back to your 'quest' when you want


Or even better: start a heart and a related event pops up. Then you can complete both in one swoop.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Stupid internet caps. :/
> Glad I'm at college with unlimited, for now.
> Anyways, you'll have to redownload it all probably next month as it is, for the release client, unless they can patch it all in.


Release client and beta client will be the same. No redownloading for the release.

From GuildWars2 Twitter:
Quote:


> @xxashkorexx You will use the same client for BWE3 and at launch. ~RB2 ‪#GW2‬ ‪#GW2iscoming‬


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Release client and beta client will be the same. No redownloading for the release.
> From GuildWars2 Twitter:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @xxashkorexx You will use the same client for BWE3 and at launch. ~RB2 ‪#GW2‬ ‪#GW2iscoming‬
Click to expand...

Hurray for that!

And about the hearts, I think its good that there are some, at least in the low level areas, to ease people into the new event system, but I definitely think there should be way more events than hearts in all zones.


----------



## FLCLimax

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MMORPG.com paying some Sylvari





French videos show item preview and more sylvari gameplay.

German preview of Sylvari area


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hurray for that!
> And about the hearts, I think its good that there are some, at least in the low level areas, to ease people into the new event system, but I definitely think there should be way more events than hearts in all zones.


you have random events for that
not to mention you get quite a few xp boosters as you go.
They did mention that there would be a small amount of grinding (although i have yet to experience this)

i have two toons at 20 and i felt as though switching from the beginning area to the second area was flawless
not sure about the others though as i haven't gotten far enough for it

EDIT:
oh my bad, i misunderstood what you meant
i personally thought that there were plenty of events, but then again...i was looking for them as i would switch between hearts


----------



## SeanPoe

Some of the higher level zones have quite a bit of grinding. For example, the third human zone (forget the name), i had to grind for 3 additional hours after i finished all the hearts, skill-points, points-of-interest, ect. I was going out of my way to do every single random event i came upon and i would kill all of the optional veteran (and group-level mobs) that were guarding loot. It's not really a big deal though, but i'd prefer if they increased the number or frequency of the random events, as grinding the same three events for 3 hours wasn't as exciting as it could have been.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Some of the higher level zones have quite a bit of grinding. For example, the third human zone (forget the name), i had to grind for 3 additional hours after i finished all the hearts, skill-points, points-of-interest, ect. I was going out of my way to do every single random event i came upon and i would kill all of the optional veteran (and group-level mobs) that were guarding loot. It's not really a big deal though, but i'd prefer if they increased the number or frequency of the random events, as grinding the same three events for 3 hours wasn't as exciting as it could have been.


yea, event frequency should simply be higher for all the events that either have no chain or have short chains in the early zones.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Downloading the Beta after a VERY nice person (FLCLimax) gave away some keys and i won one. Cant wait for the beta weekend


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Downloading the Beta after a VERY nice person (FLCLimax) gave away some keys and i won one. Cant wait for the beta weekend


lol, there were 50,000 beta key giveaway from Curse gaming to several other websites.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Release client and beta client will be the same. No redownloading for the release.
> From GuildWars2 Twitter:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @xxashkorexx You will use the same client for BWE3 and at launch. ~RB2 ‪#GW2‬ ‪#GW2iscoming‬
Click to expand...

Best news ever. No 3 days downloading.. Yay


----------



## ShaneS429

New blog post from ANet about the upcoming beta weekend.

A new PvP map and a mini game!? Can't wait


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Release client and beta client will be the same. No redownloading for the release.
> From GuildWars2 Twitter:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @xxashkorexx You will use the same client for BWE3 and at launch. ~RB2 ‪#GW2‬ ‪#GW2iscoming‬
Click to expand...

So does that mean that the Beta i am downloading will be the client used at the games release? so if i buy the game from the online store that i wont have to redownload the game for release?


----------



## remz1337

if you buy directly on gw2 website then yes


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> if you buy directly on gw2 website then yes


And if I pre-ordered from Amazon, which came with beta weekend access, will it be the same?


----------



## FLCLimax

there is only one guild wars 2 client and we all have it. there.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> there is only one guild wars 2 client and we all have it. there.


Thanks. When downloading at 175kb it's better to be safe than sorry. Especially if I have no interest in participating in beta weekends







.


----------



## Tridacnid

New blog post about the soundtrack : www.arena.net/blog/5-coupon-for-original-game-soundtrack-in-gw2-collector's-edition#more-8876

This is the complete 4 disc soundtrack. The one that comes with the CE is only a selection. $30 is a little steep IMO.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Skoltnik

So how's the beta going for you guys? Can some of you give me some input on the game? I'm still on the fence of buying the game, looking to get so user feedback before i decide! Just give me some of your personal thoughts on the game, thanks!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*
> 
> So how's the beta going for you guys? Can some of you give me some input on the game? I'm still on the fence of buying the game, looking to get so user feedback before i decide! Just give me some of your personal thoughts on the game, thanks!


BEST.GAME.EVER

nuff' said.

Though to be honest...I am a fanboi...GW1 was my favorite game of all-time...and GW2 is shaping-up to be even better. I've been following it since the beginning...so im hyped.









And yes, beta was great.


----------



## FLCLimax

overall good. my likes and dislikes are strewn throughout, look through the thread for impressions from people.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*
> 
> So how's the beta going for you guys? Can some of you give me some input on the game? I'm still on the fence of buying the game, looking to get so user feedback before i decide! Just give me some of your personal thoughts on the game, thanks!


Long post incoming...

I've been in BWE 1 & 2 and the stress tests in between.

So far I've rolled 4 of the classes - Mesmer, Elementalist, Ranger, Engineer and each time I made a Human. My Ranger made it to the low 20s and despite going through the same starting zone 4 times, I had a ton of fun. The way you can just explore, choose where you want to explore, and what renowned hearts you want to do made the experience very natural for me. Not only that, after starting my 3rd and 4th character, you begin to finally realize how great the reward system is. Someone else hit the mob first? Who cares, help kill it and get credit!

I spent a considerable amount of time in WvW and sPvP and loved both.

WvW as of right now is more of a zerg fest but in BWE #2, I got my buddy a beta key, and we went through WvW with 1 random person and we started capturing and holding supply camps and smaller towers. Sure we couldn't attack the main forts, but we still were getting things done and contributing with just 3 of us.

sPvP is incredibly fun for me. Being able to instantly jump in as level 80 with all skills and weapon sets unlocked is great. Everyone is on an even playing field and the matches really come down to player skill and teamwork, not who ran the most dungeons and got the best gear.

Crafting...OMG. I generally hate all crafting systems. I spent 3 hours just crafting with my friends last weekend. We were constantly running between the crafting stations and the trade post as we worked on making items for each other, leveling our crafts, and trying to figure out new recipes. Upon first reading about it, I thought "eh, just more crafting." Something about trying to learn new recipes made it addicting for me.

The difficulty of the game is nice as well. I've actually been defeated quite a few times in some quests because I tried fighting mobs 2-3 levels above me. At first it was frustrating but then I started to learn more about when to dodge and the best time to use abilities. Overall, its a nice change to not just be able to steamroll through every area and mob.

I'm sure there is plenty more I could say but I don't want to go on and on forever.


----------



## exzacklyright

Green gaming has gw2 in stock now if you need to use the 20 percent off code

Just got it for 47.96

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Zen00

By the way, your beta characters will be wiped before this BWE3. And afterwards. *See AN Twitter stream


----------



## FLCLimax

Ugh...IGN but hey, give the people what they want right?

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/07/16/guild-wars-2-playing-the-sylvari


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

When will the beta be Open (English Time) I know its from Friday - Sunday but when does it actually start?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Green gaming has gw2 in stock now if you need to use the 20 percent off code
> Just got it for 47.96
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


What 20% off code?

nevermind


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Green gaming has gw2 in stock now if you need to use the 20 percent off code
> Just got it for 47.96
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Anyone have a code @[email protected]


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> When will the beta be Open (English Time) I know its from Friday - Sunday but when does it actually start?


It's at 9 pm here in Denmark, and I believe you guys are one hour behind us, so 8 pm in England I guess.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> It's at 9 pm here in Denmark, and I believe you guys are one hour behind us, so 8 pm in England I guess.


Damn, was hopping 12:01am on the Friday it would start








Cant wait though


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamespot.com/shows/now-playing/?event=now_playing_guild_wars_2_sylvari20120717

at 56:00 he comes to a really nice jumping puzzle.


----------



## Rickles

up to date on patches so far














My main test for this BWE is too see if the tough bowstrings (warrior trait) increases the bow range to 1200. But I am starting to lean more towards a ranger...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Cant wait til the Beta starts, it will determine if i buy the game or not as its current price even without monthly fees is a bit on the expensive side. Likely going to go with a Necro or Ele. Doubt i'll consider the Ranger as it seems very Meh and the "pets" all look horrible...if only it was like the wow version with sweet looking pets and such

Going with the Plant people or the asura as my class none of the others really interest me in any sort of way. I dont think i have EVER been a human in any MMO/ fantasy RPG (Tes, ect)

According to the meil i got about the beta : This Beta Weekend Event begins Friday, July 20, at noon PDT (GMT -7) and ends Sunday, July 22, at 11:59 p.m. PDT (GMT -7).

Does that mean it starts at 5am for those of us in England? or is it the opposite and it starts at 7pm? i hate all this bloody time zone, GMT crap :/


----------



## malikq86

^ My quick thoughts on ranger and elem:

The ranger is very well thought out in terms of how fluid it is plays..but for me it felt slightly too simple..kind of felt like easy mode (at least in 1 v 1, maybe not vs. a big group of mobs)..there was less thought needed compared to the likes of an elem. I felt the ranger was somewhat flat-line in terms of gameplay (probably because it was more "consistent" than other professions)...but then again I only got to level 12. _Notice - this is really not a bad thing._

I also don't like pets in general..though the bear was a great 1 v 1 tank for me (contributed to "easy mode" feeling). I still actually like the ranger and it has it's appeal..it just seemed so organized and clean (if that makes sense). It felt like a very "proper" profession that knew what it was doing and how it was suppose to be played. _Notice - this is really not a bad thing._

That said, I think if I had spent more time with ranger and used the sword as a switch weapon...maybe my feeling would be different. I think bow as primary and sword as secondary could add an element to the ranger game play that I did not experience in the last beta. Perhaps that would of made it more exciting for me...but like I said - the ranger is a very solid profession...almost too solid for me. lol. _Notice - this is really not a bad thing._

In the end, I'm pretty sure I am going elem on release...which was versatile, not easy, and extremely interactive (dodge, kiting, etc)...there is more sense of "danger" with elem...but that's where the "fun" came from...lol. Elem felt more like "AHHHHH!!" - there is a sense of frenzy. It felt powerful and weak at the same time!

Elem is not as well organized or clean as ranger..and you def. die faster if you are not careful. Less armor and no pet! That said, it feels more like a veteran profession that takes skill to master and has a higher learning curve than most professions. If you can play it right - it should do well in both 1 v 1 and group scenarios.

I also felt I could do a lot of diverse things with the Elem...but I didn't really excel in any one of them (no targeted strength, though I guess AoE is). I had to combine all my different skills together to be effective - which was challenging/chaotic, but fun (rapid attunement switching). I just felt like I had to work twice as hard as everyone else...lol.

I guess I am attracted to craziness, since it provides a sense of excitement. Kind of counter intuitive eh? I also still need to try the other classes out a little more...but i am pretty sure I am going human elem.

PS: The only races I like are a muscular Human or the shortest Norm..everything else looks a little goofy to me. I don't like the plant style Sylvari (looks ugly to me)..nor the tiny alien Asuras. Chars running animation looks kind of annoying and not a fan of the feline look for my main. Big norns also look goofy to me..like a BFG.


----------



## Zen00

I like to role play my characters to some extent. Rangers for Charr (Ash legion), Warriors for Norn. Guardians for Human. Elementalist for... in general I try to pick for what I feel is best for the role.

My ranger could deal with most any character in 1v1, and against up to 5 or so mobs at a time, depending on the mob.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I'm going to go for an Emo Plant aka Slyvari Necromancer lol


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arena.net/blog/the-worlds-of-the-final-beta-weekend-event


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/the-worlds-of-the-final-beta-weekend-event


im glad they reduced server size to only 18 for US...it's a much "healthier" amount for the game imho.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Cant wait til the Beta starts, it will determine if i buy the game or not as its current price even without monthly fees is a bit on the expensive side. Likely going to go with a Necro or Ele. Doubt i'll consider the Ranger as it seems very Meh and the "pets" all look horrible...if only it was like the wow version with sweet looking pets and such
> Going with the Plant people or the asura as my class none of the others really interest me in any sort of way. I dont think i have EVER been a human in any MMO/ fantasy RPG (Tes, ect)
> According to the meil i got about the beta : This Beta Weekend Event begins Friday, July 20, at noon PDT (GMT -7) and ends Sunday, July 22, at 11:59 p.m. PDT (GMT -7).
> Does that mean it starts at 5am for those of us in England? or is it the opposite and it starts at 7pm? i hate all this bloody time zone, GMT crap :/


What are you talking about, Rangers are awesome







Played one in the first BWE, and what I really liked was that I could play as a melee class. And I don't think I've ever played a Human as my main character in any RPG either. Too normal for me.

And since you're still unsure of when the beta will start: Its at 8 in the evening in England. I am absolutely sure of it. But I will say this though, the servers might open a bit earlier. In BWE 1 they opened the server one and a half hours before schedule.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> What are you talking about, Rangers are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played one in the first BWE, and what I really liked was that I could play as a melee class. And I don't think I've ever played a Human as my main character in any RPG either. Too normal for me.
> And since you're still unsure of when the beta will start: Its at 8 in the evening in England. I am absolutely sure of it. But I will say this though, the servers might open a bit earlier. In BWE 1 they opened the server one and a half hours before schedule.


Maybe it will just take me too actually play them too know if they are good or not as im going from videos but seeing as how they are so different from the kind of "ranger"/"hunter" character im used to from WoW/Rift might have something to do with it and the pets are pretty meh from what i have seen thats something i LOVE about WoW having a hunter i love going rare pet hunting ( i have 8/9 of the rare spirit beasts coz they look epic!)

Yeah for this kind of game i dont really see the point, of course PvP players will 99% of the time use Humans in wow due to an ability they have but too me it just doesnt seem fantasy to use a human.

Cheers, got an alarm on and at about 6pm im going to start trying









what server is the guild/users going to be using?


----------



## FLCLimax

i'll be on sorrow's furnace again.


----------



## malikq86

They removed Scavenger's Causeway









I'm going to go to whichever has the lowest population.. because im sure even that will get full over time..and i don't like bumping into people to often or feeling crowded in cities. There is a balance somewhere there - between arm to arm crowds and ghost towns. One of these sounds good in terms of initial low population:

• Blackgate
• Sanctum of Rall

As I've gotten older and don't have as much time to be a "hardcore" gamer..I just feel like less popular servers have more casual players that are generally more friendly and laid back. Which is more my style these days...but maybe once I get deep into PvP that might change...always have server transfer as an option.

*Source:* http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Maybe it will just take me too actually play them too know if they are good or not as im going from videos but seeing as how they are so different from the kind of "ranger"/"hunter" character im used to from WoW/Rift might have something to do with it and the pets are pretty meh from what i have seen thats something i LOVE about WoW having a hunter i love going rare pet hunting ( i have 8/9 of the rare spirit beasts coz they look epic!)
> Yeah for this kind of game i dont really see the point, of course PvP players will 99% of the time use Humans in wow due to an ability they have but too me it just doesnt seem fantasy to use a human.
> Cheers, got an alarm on and at about 6pm im going to start trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what server is the guild/users going to be using?


From what I've seen most members in the Unofficial OCN guild in game are on Sorrow's Furnace and that's where I am as well. With an increased availability on the server i think it'll be easier for members to join us on there as well so I don't think it should be a problem. Once release gets closer I'll talk to Hazzeedayz about what we'll do with the guild especially since you can join more than one at a time ^_^


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> They removed Scavenger's Causeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go to whichever has the lowest population.. because im sure even that will get full over time..and i don't like bumping into people to often or feeling crowded in cities. There is a balance somewhere there - between arm to arm crowds and ghost towns. One of these sounds good in terms of initial low population:
> • Blackgate
> • Sanctum of Rall
> • Stormbluff Isle
> As I've gotten older and don't have as much time to be a "hardcore" gamer..I just feel like less popular servers have more casual players that are generally more friendly and laid back. Which is more my style these days...but maybe once I get deep into PvP that might change...always have server transfer as an option.


I am going to fight tooth and nail to get into a high pop server for this game. I have played plenty of MMO's on low pop servers for the exact reasons you list and I always find it to be far more of a hindrance. It starts out nice because you have all this space to learn by yourself and plenty of mobs to take on alone, but then raiding becomes impossible because there just isn't enough people and the AH is pricey as hell because there just aren't enough high level farmers for the whole server.

Of course a lot of this doesn't apply to GW2 because it's not that type of MMO, but my biggest worry is that lack of population could hurt the game badly. I love how hard Anet has worked to make playing with strangers and awesome experience compared to other MMO's. And I'm pretty sure PVP (except WvW) is not server based anyway so it doesn't matter which server you pick. AH is cross server too. You can even play with your friends on other servers for free and with no hassle. The only major things your server choice influences is how many people you have for WvW and how many people you have for events. I think picking a low pop at launch will be great for avoiding zergs initially, but after launch and the population spreads out people will be few and far between. A high pop server will be a messy zerg at launch, but once the population spreads out things will be much more evenly populated outside of the popular zones.

Just some thoughts on the issue from someone who plays on a lot of low pops. Maybe it's just a case of the grass always being green on the other side, but I'm done with low pops.


----------



## Zen00

Everybody pile into Sorrows Furnace so that we can all WvWvW together, and not against each other.


----------



## SeanPoe

I think the biggest problem with the ranger is just how bad they are as an actual ranged class. They're fine (maybe even slightly broken/OP) with melee weapons, but all of their ranged weapons are mediocre. Every other ranged class is stronger than the Ranger, even the Warrior with a gun is better than a Ranger with any of their ranged weapons. Also, pets are extremely buggy and non-responsive, making all of the pet abilities practically worthless in fast-paced PvP. Hopefully after the class-balancing they did between BWE2 and this upcoming beta, the Ranger's ranged weapons will be more appealing and hopefully the PC pets are finally fixed.


----------



## exzacklyright

So why are there so many NA servers? How do you pick one?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## malikq86

*Latest Unofficial BWE #3 Server Population List:* http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest

_Blackgate or Sanctum of Rall for me...whichever my buddy thinks sounds better._


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

seems like i wont be going on the forum one seeing as its a NA server and seeing as im from UK i expect they will have some requirements like you can only go on EU servers and such, if not bet it have lag as well. So need to pick an EU server Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> seems like i wont be going on the forum one seeing as its a NA server and seeing as im from UK i expect they will have some requirements like you can only go on EU servers and such, if not bet it have lag as well. So need to pick an EU server Mmmmmmmm....


you can play on any server.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> you can play on any server.


Whats the lag, latency like though thats what is my worry...


----------



## -chuck-

Very excited about the game, can't wait to get it.

Tho a little bored waiting on it, do you think it would be a silly idea to grab the first guild wars trilogy. It's only £12 on amazon atm!

Just to tide me over for this month, I would get my months worth out of £13 surely and get a feel for the second one.

Advice, is it to late or should I go ahead and grab them.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-chuck-*
> 
> Very excited about the game, can't wait to get it.
> Tho a little bored waiting on it, do you think it would be a silly idea to grab the first guild wars trilogy. It's only £12 on amazon atm!
> Just to tide me over for this month, I would get my months worth out of £13 surely and get a feel for the second one.
> Advice, is it to late or should I go ahead and grab them.


I honestly wouldn't, the the original Guild Wars trilogy was very fun and I loved it but it took me a little time to get into it since things such as skills and such take some time to obtain and for me the real fun started when I could experiment making builds and whatnot. If I were you I'd save that money and hold off for a couple more days for BWE 3 and play with us then only about a month until it actually releases.

If you're itching to play something then the Steam summer sale is going on right now and there's plenty of cheaper alternatives to hold you over for a while and I think will give more satisfaction in one month than Guild Wars will.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I would download the trial first. I might get attacked for this, but GW1 bored me to death. I fought through the game to get some HOM points for GW2, but I just couldn't keep playing anymore. I'm sure it was cool at the time, and I absolutely love the skill picking system and class hybridization, but the actual gameplay just put me to sleep even thought a lot of the concepts in the game are WAY ahead of its time. I did finish two campaigns, so I got much more for my money than most games nowadays.


----------



## -chuck-

Well I remember when gw first came out, me and all my friends grabbed it day 1 and played it for a week got to 20 then all of us went back to wow like most people at the time








It was pritty bad in it's original state imo, I was just wondering if the trilogy with all the expansions had made it alot better.

Having played the beta for the second one, and loved it I was just wondering if the first one had improved at all enough to hold me for a month.


----------



## malikq86

GW2 was all about pvp not pve....it was amazing... better than WoW pvp imho.


----------



## Degree

I'm going to be playing on the most popular server, with my experiences with MMO, the highest populated server has the best benefits.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> better than WoW pvp imho.


That is about as easy as making a better burger than mcdonalds.


----------



## -chuck-

Hmmmm that is a bold statement tbh, wow's pvp made it to e sports and was VERY competitive.

I know it's an opinion, but still


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-chuck-*
> 
> Hmmmm that is a bold statement tbh, wow's pvp made it to e sports and was VERY competitive.
> 
> I know it's an opinion, but still


it was dropped like a hot potato due to imbalance, no fun to view and blizzard's inability to make meaningful balance changes in a reasonable amount of time. i was heavy into WoW PVP at the time when it was on MLG(due to it's popularity and nothing else) and i always felt that the battlegrounds were much better suited to eSport than the Arena. it's just too comp heavy, no fun/confusing to watch unless you're an arena head and know everything about it.

as far as this game, here's an old WoW esport vet's take on its PvP vs GW2.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-chuck-*
> 
> Hmmmm that is a bold statement tbh, wow's pvp made it to e sports and was VERY competitive.
> I know it's an opinion, but still


imo - that was due to popularity of the game...not so much the core pvp gameplay.










GW1 pvp is still king in my books...im not even sure GW2 can beat it...


----------



## -chuck-

I do agree, I done alot of arena's when they were popular and in mlg.
Pritty much just because it was the done thing, can't say I really enjoyed arenas. Especially games that dragged on for 40 minutes.

Also can't say much about what gw1 was like as I didn't play enough to give it a fair chance.

Tho I doubt it would be anywhere near as fun for me as vanilla pvp on wow, I remember grinding for the high warlord title/gear.

Then I got a rank off it and they changed the system completely, I was so petty at the time I quit for a few months because I didn't get the title.


----------



## FLCLimax

probably gameplay differences would kill it for you. i liked world PvP in WoW(tarren mill vs South Shore) but for competitive team play WoW has never come close to guild wars and several FPS for me.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> probably gameplay differences would kill it for you. i liked world PvP in WoW(tarren mill vs South Shore) but for competitive team play WoW has never come close to guild wars and several FPS for me.


^ I agree.

World PvP = WoW
Team/Arena PvP = GW1

granted GW1 didn't have World PvP...lol


----------



## -chuck-

Ah well, I has spent a good amount on steam sales to tide me over for gw2.
So it's all good









I am glad I got the steam sales instead of the secret world, I was tempted to get the secret world as a filler for a month and just not resub.

Decided against it after I saw all the good steam sales.


----------



## FLCLimax

TSW seems like a decent game.


----------



## -chuck-

It does indd, the combat looks a bit stiff.
Tho I love the idea of the the no classes type thing, and the setting suits me to a T.

All sorts of conspiracies and horror etc, with alot of puzzles.
It's like an x files fans dream <3

Tho I am a bit meh about buying it since I already have gw2 pre ordered and will be getting dark souls at the same time as gw2 so I know TSW will be left behind.


----------



## malikq86

^ same. not worth my time or money. GW2 wins, I rather be productive until late-August when GW2 takes over me.


----------



## djriful

TSW won't last due to its business model is dying, I'm not just talking about specifically at TSW but look at other WoW, SWTOR are all aiming F2P. The MMO genre is turning into micro-transaction which can keep the population and have the freedom to pay if they want the bonuses. But some F2P are just plain suck due it is becoming Pay to Win.

GW2 is different. You can't pay to win.


----------



## Bastyn99

Yay, beta in 34 hours! I am currently reading up on Guild Wars lore and history. The main reason I'm sad that I never played a lot of the original Guild Wars is, that I'm a lore freak, I love the story of games. Luckily, various Wiki's save the day once again!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I would download the trial first. I might get attacked for this, but GW1 bored me to death. I fought through the game to get some HOM points for GW2, but I just couldn't keep playing anymore. I'm sure it was cool at the time, and I absolutely love the skill picking system and class hybridization, but the actual gameplay just put me to sleep even thought a lot of the concepts in the game are WAY ahead of its time. I did finish two campaigns, so I got much more for my money than most games nowadays.


I totally agree, i got the whole pack coz of the HoM but have too this date managed all of 3 points, which you get anyway as the gameplay, everything being instanced and everything else was VERY Meh. I managed to get a character too like lvl 20 or something but just cant bring myself to go on it again as it just is a horrible game in my opinion - but then again i have been playing games like Rift and wow which are more action, more populated and more fun. Had i played it from the start before playing wow or anything else then maybe everything would be different


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> TSW won't last due to its business model is dying, I'm not just talking about specifically at TSW but look at other WoW, SWTOR are all aiming F2P. The MMO genre is turning into micro-transaction which can keep the population and have the freedom to pay if they want the bonuses. But some F2P are just plain suck due it is becoming Pay to Win.
> GW2 is different. You can't pay to win.


where is this news about wow going to F2P? i dont see that happening art all. When wow finally dies Blizz will release wow2/Titan as its replacement. Whether that is ass sucessful no one will know until we know ahat the game is about and everything. Blizz makes WAY too much money from wow for them too even consider going F2P


----------



## FLCLimax

lol, that was a crazy post. blizzard will be keeping their revenue stream in tact.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.arenajunkies.com/topic/226368-guild-wars-pvp-interview-with-team-paradigms-cigs-and-azshene/


----------



## exzacklyright

From reddit


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> From reddit


Wow, those profession results are incredibly even. I hope full release ends up close to that. Always annoying when 50% of the population is 1 class.
Seems like a good sign they are well-balanced anyway.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> From reddit


I am pretty surprised by how close the classes are. I know it's only about 2800 people voting, but good job on the developers if those percents stay that close after release.


----------



## HometownHero

Actually this doesn't surprise me. All the classes are really well done and the fact that each one is so versatile doesn't confine people to the roles they traditionally play in MMOs; it gives you the freedom to do whatever regardless of what class you are.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Just a reminder for those who just hopped in since the last BWE and are just joining the slippery slope that is the MMO world, sign up for the OCN Guild since you can join more than one guild it's always more fun to have people to play with right?!









There's a link in the first post as well as here


----------



## Rickles

speaking of versatility, anyone play an engi up?? With all the different weapon packs it just looks crazy.. I couldn;t get past level 7, shooting things with a pistol was getting bland.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> speaking of versatility, anyone play an engi up?? With all the different weapon packs it just looks crazy.. I couldn;t get past level 7, shooting things with a pistol was getting bland.


Engineer is actually a very very fun and versatile class. I went from being a close range AoE to a support within a matter of a few seconds. But that's only a small portion of what's available as far as playstyles go. EG You could completely ignore the weapon sets and kits that the engineer has in favor of a CC engineer or DPS. On the other hand you could focus solely on turrets and pop those all over the place while you sit back and support your allies.

Another play style is going with one weapon kit and sticking to mastering the possibilities of that one weapon kit ( eg a neat combo with the flamethrower where you can lay down a wall of flames, pull them towards you to burn, attack, then push them back through that wall of flames).


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm still confused about the servers... can you play with people from other servers? Whys there so many ?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I'm still confused about the servers... can you play with people from other servers? Whys there so many ?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


the Guesting feature will only be implemented on retail launch. this allows you to go play on any server as a "guest". your only restriction is that you cannot fight for that server in WvW nor get that server's WvW buffs(you are tied to your home WvW server for this unless you pay the transfer fee). they will have free server transfers for the first 2 days in the beta though.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Important-BWE3-Information-Please-Read/page/1#post276054

Quote:


> World Transfer
> World transfer will be free and unlimited from Noon July 20 to 6:00 PM Pacific on July 21. After this period, you'll need to spend gems for a transfer. Transfers will still be unlimited. The gem costs for a world transfer after 6:00 PM Pacific on July 21:
> 1800 gems to transfer to a high population world
> 1000 gems to transfer to a medium population world
> 500 gems to transfer to a low population world
> Trading Post
> Dyes are now tradable in the Black Lion Trading Post.
> All items for sale must be posted for a unit price that is above the vendor value of the item (if the item has a vendor value).
> Daily Gem Store - 20% Off
> Each day during the Beta Weekend Event we'll offer a different item on sale for 20% off in the Gem Store. All sales begin and end at midnight of each day.


----------



## malikq86

"1800 gems to transfer to a high population world"

what's the dollar cost of that?


----------



## dezahp

Can someone tell me when the beta weekend will officially start for PST, US West?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Can someone tell me when the beta weekend will officially start for PST, US West?


should be noon PST, it's 3pm for me(EST). normally they bring the servers up an hour or so early though.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> should be noon PST, it's 3pm for me(EST). normally they bring the servers up an hour or so early though.


Awesome! Thanks. I played the stress beta test day but this is my first BWE so this is what I will mostly be doing this weekend.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> "1800 gems to transfer to a high population world"
> what's the dollar cost of that?


$22.5 USD plus tax (so ~$24-25 USD).

Edit: also, are there any leaked patch notes for this BWE? I'd be nice to know what exactly they changed, especially with the class overhaul they did.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> "1800 gems to transfer to a high population world"
> what's the dollar cost of that?
> 
> 
> 
> $22.5 USD plus tax (so ~$24-25 USD).
> 
> Edit: also, are there any leaked patch notes for this BWE? I'd be nice to know what exactly they changed, especially with the class overhaul they did.
Click to expand...

could only find this

http://pastebin.com/7W07Ltg8

http://pastebin.com/iBz1YjeQ


----------



## exzacklyright

What the heck lol. How do you choose a server than...

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What the heck lol. How do you choose a server than...
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


like any mmo, from a server list.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> $22.5 USD plus tax (so ~$24-25 USD).
> Edit: also, are there any leaked patch notes for this BWE? I'd be nice to know what exactly they changed, especially with the class overhaul they did.


Thanks! +1









BTW - I think I might go to Ehmry Bay server....here is my reasoning based on limited data:

1) It was one of the lower populated servers...didn't get overcrowded by everyone...looks to be the 4th lowest right now. I personally like this, since they will fill up over time...currently not too many people are talking about it.

2) It went 5-1 in PvP during Beta #1!! ...im actually kind of impressed ...since this server wasn't mentioned as being a hardcore PvP server on the internet.

*Server Lists:*
http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/preview?pli=1&sle=true

*PvP Record:* http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-on-wvw-updates


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> $22.5 USD plus tax (so ~$24-25 USD).
> Edit: also, are there any leaked patch notes for this BWE? I'd be nice to know what exactly they changed, especially with the class overhaul they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I think I might go to Ehmry Bay server....here is my reasoning based on limited data:
> 
> 1) It was one of the lower populated servers...didn't get overcrowded by everyone...looks to be the 4th lowest right now. I personally like this, since they will fill up over time...currently not too many people are talking about it.
> 
> 2) It went 5-1 in PvP during Beta #2!! ...im actually kind of impressed ...since this server wasn't mentioned as being a hardcore PvP server on the internet.
> 
> *Server Lists:*
> http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/preview?pli=1&sle=true
> 
> *PvP Record:* http://www.arena.net/blog/mike-ferguson-on-wvw-updates
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## rageofthepeon

Downloading client now just to have it. Who knows, maybe I'll hop on this beta weekend event though I'm trying to hold off until release







.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> could only find this
> http://pastebin.com/7W07Ltg8
> http://pastebin.com/iBz1YjeQ


Is that accurate? Doesn't have the Guardian scepter range increase from 900-1200. Unless they just chose not to do it in the specific patch change you posted.


----------



## FLCLimax

none of the leaks are 100% accurate.


----------



## djriful

I was on *Maguuma*.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/interview-gw2-game-designer-jonathan-chap-sharp/

i'm holding him to that pet fix claim. gonna go on quite a profane tirade on their forums for a few hours if they're still messed up.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> none of the leaks are 100% accurate.


Yeah I figured nothing was too accurate yet. Did Anet release official patch notes for the other BWE?


----------



## FLCLimax

they've only ever given patch notes to those in CBT.

EDIT:


----------



## SeanPoe

I sure hope they've improved the camera since the last beta. That's really my only problem with the game right now. If anyone else dislikes the camera (and assuming they haven't improved it at all since the last beta), *please show your support in my camera compilation thread* *tomorrow* (i'll post a link once i create it again on their suggestion forums). Last beta weekend it was the most viewed and commented thread in the entirety of the suggestion forums. I feel strongly that if anything is going to lead to the failure of GW2 it's going to be the camera system, at least from a esport/high-level pvp point of view. To get an idea of what problems i'm talking about, here's a copy/paste of what i mentioned last beta. Keep in mind the formatting will be messed up here and none of the GW2 forum links work anymore because they took the forums down since the last beta.


Spoiler: Camera Wishlist and Compilation Thread



I feel that fixing the camera-related issues is the most important change Arena Net could possibly make. Making movement, and specifically the way the camera behaves, as natural as possible is the key to making the entire game feel _right_ while making it an enjoyable experience for everyone.

*Please Arena-net (in order of importance):*
* Remove the camera acceleration and camera snap (make camera movement 100% linear with mouse movement). This should be priority number one; players don't like playing games with non-responsive/laggy feeling cameras.
* Remove the smart-follow feature (aka, auto-follow or auto-face) or add an option to disable it
* Allow players to zoom the camera out more
* Increase the Field of Vision or add a FOV slider.
* Fix the 'camera glitch' that causes the camera to suddenly move a great distance and then reset the cursor to the middle of the screen.
* Increase the speed that the A and D keys turn the character/camera and remove the acceleration.
* Add an option to 'lock' the camera to the mouse (like it is when the RMB is held down) at all times and have a modifier key (like shift) bring up the free-moving cursor in-order to interact with the game world.
* Allow the camera to be zoomed out while the right-mouse-button is held down

For more details on each bullet point, please keep reading.

*Camera acceleration*, also know as camera smoothing, is when the movement of the camera is exponential (ie, it scales with mouse speed) rather than linear (ie, mouse movement is transferred perfectly to camera movement). To make this easier to understand, here's an example of camera acceleration: If you hold the right mouse button and move your mouse 1 inch at an extremely slow speed, the camera will turn about 15 degrees in-game; If you move your mouse 1 inch (the same distance as before) at an extremely fast speed, the camera will turn about 360 degrees. It's scaling, or accelerating, the camera rotation based on mouse movement speed. In a linear movement system (one without camera acceleration), the camera would turn the same amount in that 1 inch, independent and unaffected by mouse movement speed. The majority of gamers strongly dislike camera acceleration, in fact, if you search the web, you will see most competitive gamers will actually go out of their way to turn it off or remove it if possible. Camera acceleration makes precise camera movement nearly impossible, especially at faster mouse speeds, which is a big deal because fast mouse speeds are required in fast-paced competitive PvP. It also makes the camera feel sluggish and unresponsive at slower mouse speeds.

*Camera snap* is the exaggerated camera rotation that happens when the game sees the mouse turning the camera at a very fast speed, it's closely related to camera acceleration. When the game picks up on this aggressive mouse movement, it will try to predict camera movement and then suddenly 'snap' the camera ~60 degrees to where it thinks you're trying to turn it to. This makes camera movement extremely unpredictable.

*+Solution+*: Keep camera acceleration and camera snapping on by default but add an option to disable it. This way, the very small minority of casual gamers that like this feature (because they dislike having to move their mouse hand as much) will have it on when they start the game up. The more advanced majority of players can then go into the options to disable this since they are more comfortable with the options menu in games and they would actually know what these options would do.

*Auto-face* (also known as Smart-follow or Auto-follow), is the automatic repositioning of the camera to be behind the character when moving. The problem with Auto-face is it severely limits a players ability to look around the world while moving without physically turning their characters body too. For example, if I'm running away from something, with the current system i can't turn my camera around while running away to select things (or aim AoE skills behind me) without the camera automatically turning back around to face forward.

*+Solution+*: Again, keep this feature left on by default for the casual players that aren't comfortable with the options menu, but add an option so more advanced players can disable this feature.

*Camera zoom* is the maximum distance away from the character that the camera can be set to. Ideal camera distance really just comes down to personal preference. Most players coming from an MMO background would prefer to be able to zoom the camera out significantly more than is currently allowed. Having the camera so close to the character can actually cause physical motion sickness in some players.

*+Solution+*: Add a 'camera distance' slider in the options menu so players can pick their preferred max camera distance. This is the ideal method of increasing the max camera distance instead of just allowing players to zoom the camera out more by default. I think increasing the max camera distance by 50% would be a good starting point, further would be ideal so players can pick what they like, but i can see how having it set too far can give some players an unfair advantage or cause frame rate problems or graphical problems (specifically with height collision).

*Field of Vision* is the extent of the observable game world that is seen on the display at any given moment. Currently GW2 has a very narrow FOV that can't be changed. The problem with a narrow and unrealistic FoV is that it induces a feeling of tunnel vision. This can lead to headaches, eye-strain, nausea, and other symptoms of motion sickness. Not only does increasing the FoV alleviate these symptoms, it also makes the game look more natural and increases the level of immersion. "Here's":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Issues-Wish-list-and-Compilation/page/4#post222793 a good post in this thread that shows why an increased FoV is important.

*+Solution+*: Add a Field of Vision slider in options with a numerical read-out in degrees so players can pick a FoV that doesn't make them feel sick and also makes the game world look more natural. Even if increasing the FoV causes graphical issues i feel it should still be implemented. Most players that do suffer from motion sickness at narrow FoV's would probably prefer looking at the graphical anomalies than feel sick while playing.

The *Camera Glitch* causes the camera to suddenly shift a great distance with very little actual user input and then resets the cursor to the middle of the screen. This issue is difficult to describe so I'll just post these two videos to demonstrate:
"Guild Wars 2 camera glitch - BWE2":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDfi7gmKo88&feature=youtu.be
"Guild Wars 2 camera glitch - BWE1":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VoR63vO6yE
Also refer to Baxuz.1943 thread, Mouse Camera spinning out of control, found "here":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/bugs/Mouse-camera-spinning-out-of-control/page/1#post193112.

*+Solution+*: Unfortunately there isn't an easy solution for this problem. It will require extensive bug checking and/or some recoding of the camera algorithm.

*The A and D keys* currently turn the player and camera at a very slow rate for whatever reason. This turn rate is completely unrealistic and uncomfortable to play with. The current turn speed makes the A and D keys completely worthless for both combat and navigation. There's also a great deal of acceleration with both the A and D keys. When first pressed it takes 2-3 seconds until they turn the character at the maximum speed.

*+Solution+*: Simply increase the turn rate for the A and D keys to about double what they're currently set at. The turn rate should be fast enough for the player to run in a tight circle (so a diameter of about one body length) while holding both W+A.

*Locked Camera*
In some third-person games (especially third-person shooter games), the camera is by default 'locked' to the mouse such that the right-mouse-button doesn't have to be constantly held down to turn the camera (and by extension the character). This makes moving the camera seem a lot more natural, especially in a fast-paced RPG like GW2 where movement and positioning is so important. It also can eliminate hand fatigue as well as the potential of developing carpal tunnel by not requiring the player to constantly hold the right-mouse-button at all times.

*+Solution+*:
Consider adding an option to lock the camera to the mouse. When this mode is enabled, it would also enable a secondary keybind (for example, 'shift' by default), When held down, this key would temporarily unlock the camera from the mouse and bring up a cursor that would allow players to still interact with the world when needed. Also, whenever a menu is open that requires the cursor (such as the Trading Post, the inventory, the loot window, dialogue/NPC interaction, etc) the mouse would automatically become temporarily unlocked and would automatically become locked again when the menu is closed.

*Please Arena-net*, I want this game to succeed as i think it has the best foundation of any MMO I've ever played. However, i feel that the current camera and movement system will turn a lot of players away, especially the more "skilled" or experienced player-base that are picky with game feel and responsiveness.

If anyone has anything else to add related to the camera (or player-control related to the camera), please feel free to post here.

Thank you











and the list of other independent threads:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Other threads in support of altering the camera to improve the feel of the game* (in order of discovery):
"Disabling camera rebound":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Disabling-camera-rebound/page/1#post176866
"Be able to make the camera stop moving":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Be-able-to-make-the-camera-stop-moving-automatically/page/1#post180986
"Further camera zoom and no camera auto adjustment...":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Further-camera-zoom-and-no-camera-auto-adjust-while-moving/page/1#post182516
"Game still causes motion sickness due to inability to zoom out far enough":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Game-still-causes-motion-sickness-due-to-inability-to-zoom-out-far-enough/page/1#post182565
"Camera Zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Zoom/page/1#post182597
"Please Allow Free Camera!":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Please-Allow-Free-Camera/page/1#post183216
"Increase maximum camera zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Increase-maximum-camera-zoom/page/1#post185121
"Give The Mouse More Control Over Player Movement":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Give-The-Mouse-More-Control-Over-Player-Movement/page/1#post186196
"Please allow us to turn off camera locking":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Please-allow-us-to-turn-off-camera-locking/page/1#post186206
"Toggle option for camera lock":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Toggle-option-for-camera-lock/page/1#post187505
"Camera Distance":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Distance/page/1#post193036
"Camera Auto Rotation ~ Toggle off/on":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Auto-Rotation-Toggle-off-on/page/1#post193048
"Character and Camera lock onto target.":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Character-and-Camera-lock-onto-target/page/1#post193078
"Mouse Camera spinning out of control":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/bugs/Mouse-camera-spinning-out-of-control/page/1#post193112
"The game feels disconnected from the players...":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Game-breaking-issues/page/1#post191521
+Red-Post thread+: "Narrow FoV is straining my eyes":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/tech/Narrow-FoV-is-straining-my-eyes/page/1#post192870
"ZOOMing further out NEEDED in this game":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/ZOOMing-further-out-NEEDED-in-this-game/page/1#post196218
"Camera Distance - Not Far Enough When...":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Scroll-distance/page/1#post180299
"More zoom range":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/More-zoom-range/page/1#post198056
"Situational awareness and targeting":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Situational-awareness-and-targeting/page/1#post198976
"Mouselook mode (with toggle)":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Mouselook-mode-with-toggle/page/1#post189359
"Mouse Smoothing and Camera Auto Center":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Mouse-Smoothing-and-Camera-Auto-Center/page/1#post200526
"Additional Camera Angle and Zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Additional-Camera-Angle-and-Zoom/page/1#post206209
"Camera Height":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Height/page/1#post209222
"Zooming while holding a mousebutton":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Zooming-while-holding-a-mousebutton/page/1#post227158
"My list of 40 suggestions/ideas/improvments":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/My-list-of-40-suggestions-ideas-improvm-ents/page/1#post234789
"Mouselook Option would be great in Great in GW2":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Mouselook-Option-would-be-great-in-GW2/page/1#post239496
"Camera Zoom Distance":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Zoom-Distance/page/1#post239520
"Camera Rotation Speed":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Rotation-Speed/page/1#post239560
"Mouse Look Toggle Feature":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Mouse-Look-Toggle-Feature/page/1#post239605
"Right-Click Toggle Camera Movements?":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Right-Click-Toggle-Camera-Movements/page/1#post239621
"Field of Vision (FOV issues)":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Field-of-Vision-FOV-issues/page/1#post220739
"Free camera":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Free-camera/page/1#post239797
"Toggle mouse-look mode...":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Toggle-mouse-look-mode-and-weapons-sets/page/1#post239811
"More zoom out":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/More-zoom-out/page/1#post239823
"Please allow us to scroll out further...":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Please-allow-us-to-scroll-out-further-we-are-too-close-to-characters-most-of-the-time/page/1#post239852
"UI , camera FoV":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/UI-camera-FoV/page/1#post239876
"option to turn off camera auto-face!":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/option-to-turn-off-camera-auto-face/page/1#post239899
"3rd person shooter mode/ mouselook option":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/3rd-person-shooter-mode-mouselook-option/page/1#post239929
"Auto-centered Target Camera View":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Auto-centered-Target-Camera-View/page/1#post239967
"Camera position":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-position/page/1#post239986
"toggle off auto attack and toggle lock camera and mouse buttons":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/toggle-off-auto-attack-and-toggle-lock-camera-and-mouse-buttons/page/1#post240000
"Increasing potential max camera distance from players":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Increasing-potential-max-camera-distance-from-player/page/1#post240020
"Please turn off camera snapping!":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Please-turn-off-camera-snapping/page/1#post240031
"AuTo FoRwArDiNg CaMeRa... get rid of it please":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/AuTo-FoRwArDiNg-CaMeRa-get-rid-of-it-please/page/1#post240087
"Zooming while holding a mousebutton":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Zooming-while-holding-a-mousebutton/page/1#post240156
"Needs more zoom out":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Needs-more-zoom-out/page/1#post240389
"Camera Zooming while Holding RMB":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Zooming-while-Holding-RMB/page/1#post240441
"Add key bindings for camera control":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Add-key-bindings-for-camera-control/page/1#post240401
"ZOOM OUT PLEEEEEEASE!!!!":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/ZOOM-OUT-PLEEEEEEASE/page/1#post242714
"Beta Feedback and Suggestions, things that need to change":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Beta-Feedback-and-Suggestions-things-that-need-to-change/page/1#post206426
"Support for mouselook and mouse binds":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Support-for-mouselook-and-mouse-binds/page/1#post249048
"Camera Stuff":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-stuff/page/1#post249129
"Auto Cam":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Auto-Cam/page/1#post249144
"Feedback: Camera Zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Feedback-Camera-Zoom-and-Options-Necromancer-Abilities-and-Minions/page/1#post249609
"Larger Scroll Range":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Larger-Scroll-Range/page/1#post253383
"Make the camera better.":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Make-the-camera-better/page/1#post253409
"Adjust zoom with scrollwheel while mouselooking with right mouse button":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Adjust-zoom-with-scrollwheel-while-mouselooking-with-right-mouse-button/page/1#post253466
"Thoughts: Camera lock option / Mouse control crosshair aiming":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Thoughts-Camera-lock-option-Mouse-control-Crosshairs-aiming/page/1#post254469
"Suggestion for wider playability":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Suggestion-for-wider-playability/page/1#post260017
"Increase the field of view":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Increase-the-field-of-view/page/1#post260029
"Mouse-Aim Toggle":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Mouse-Aim-Toggle/page/1#post268367
"Improved Camera Zooming":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Improved-Camera-Zooming/page/1#post268382
"[Suggestion] FoV Option slider":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Suggestion-FoV-Option-slider/page/1#post268393
"The Camera Zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/The-Camera-Zoom/page/1#post268403
"Camera Angles":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Angles/page/1#post268410
"An assortment of suggestions":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/An-assortment-of-suggestions/page/1#post268441
"My long list of things I would like to see added":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/My-long-list-of-things-I-would-like-to-see-added/page/1#post268477
"Drive and Steer Mouse option to Attack and Aim":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Drive-and-Steer-Mouse-option-to-Attack-and-Aim/page/1#post268514
"Camera rotation unresponsive ?":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Camera-rotation-unresponsive/page/1#post268803
"Camera Zoom":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Zoom-2/page/1#post273075

71 and counting...

"As you can see in this post":https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/suggestions/Camera-Issues-Wish-list-and-Compilation/page/1#post176885, there's over 71 independent and unique threads related to altering the camera in the suggestion forums. There's probably more threads asking for camera-related changes than any other single suggestion in the entirety of the suggestion forums. People obviously feel that fixing the camera is a very high priority (if not _the_ highest priority) for this many independent threads to exist. Not to mention there's 320+ posts and 2000+ views in this thread alone (making it the most viewed and second highest post-count of any post in the suggestion forums). But then if you consider the 70+ other threads, each with 2-50 posts each, you can see there's over 700 posts on this topic alone. For most people, the first thing they look at (or notice) when deciding if a game is well-made and worth playing, is how well the camera is implemented. Currently, the camera is one of GW2's weakest features, and unlike many other problems/bugs that need to be fixed, the camera is a persistent problem that exists for all players at all times from the moment they first log in until they log out. This persistent element alone makes fixing/altering the camera priority number-one for the majority of players.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

ermahgerd i cant wait! beta will be sooo fun


----------



## Toology

Im curious, is the combat in this game still point and click or is it more real time combat? I played WOW for so long i am sick to death of point and click combat in MMO's


----------



## Bielijbog

So, is there a specific server you're all going on? I just pre-purchased (off Amazon, so it's techinically a pre-order) so I'll be in the beta this weekend. Would be nice to not play alone!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Im curious, is the combat in this game still point and click or is it more real time combat? I played WOW for so long i am sick to death of point and click combat in MMO's


You can still click a target and then your character will swing at that target automatically, but, with some skills, you can have no target, and your char will just attack whatever is in front of you. But whether you have a target or not, a lot of skills hit multiple targets in the direction you're facing. Say you're swing a great sword. You will hit most targets in front of you and not just the one you have selected. Also, there is no auto attack, but rather one skill with no CD, except global CD, that replaces it. And all abilities can be cast while moving, so caster won't be stuck in one place, they can run around. And of course the dodge button. There is no dodge stat in the game, so your character cant dodge automatically. Instead, you have an energy bar that slowly recharges 3 charges, and you can use your dodge manually to roll away and avoid damage, which is crucial against tougher enemies. It is like World of Warcraft in some ways, but overall it is more dynamic, mainly because you have fewer skills, and therefor have to know when to use what, no dedicated healers and automatic dodge, so you have to make sure yourself that you stay alive, and enemies are generally tougher, so you won't get far without paying attention.

I hope this clarified some things for you


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> You can still click a target and then your character will swing at that target automatically, but, with some skills, you can have no target, and your char will just attack whatever is in front of you. But whether you have a target or not, a lot of skills hit multiple targets in the direction you're facing. Say you're swing a great sword. You will hit most targets in front of you and not just the one you have selected. Also, there is no auto attack, but rather one skill with no CD, except global CD, that replaces it. And all abilities can be cast while moving, so caster won't be stuck in one place, they can run around. And of course the dodge button. There is no dodge stat in the game, so your character cant dodge automatically. Instead, you have an energy bar that slowly recharges 3 charges, and you can use your dodge manually to roll away and avoid damage, which is crucial against tougher enemies. It is like World of Warcraft in some ways, but overall it is more dynamic, mainly because you have fewer skills, and therefor have to know when to use what, no dedicated healers and automatic dodge, so you have to make sure yourself that you stay alive, and enemies are generally tougher, so you won't get far without paying attention.
> I hope this clarified some things for you


Thanks alot!







+ rep


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Im curious, is the combat in this game still point and click or is it more real time combat? I played WOW for so long i am sick to death of point and click combat in MMO's


it's basically like WoW as far as the targeting....sort of anyways
no point and click...all free movement


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, does anyone know what time the beta starts today? I heard 12pm PST, is this true?

Also, this will be my first MMO i'm really getting into. Playing on my first PC build too.







Does anyone have a recommendation for a class to start with to learn mechanics and stuff with? I'm not looking for the easiest class to play with by all means, i'm kinda looking for something in between.

I don't have one of those Razer naga's everyone seems to be talking about, I have a Logitech G700 mouse. Is this going to cripple me in any way in PVP and such?
I played in the latest stress test they had, and tried the elementalist and it was a bit difficult trying to maneuver with WASD and switching to numbers for skills, and F1-4 to switch elements and stuff.


----------



## Zen00

Your mouse won't cripple you. Try Ranger for a bit, it's a bit easier, that or warrior.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know what time the beta starts today? I heard 12pm PST, is this true?
> Also, this will be my first MMO i'm really getting into. Playing on my first PC build too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a class to start with to learn mechanics and stuff with? I'm not looking for the easiest class to play with by all means, i'm kinda looking for something in between.
> I don't have one of those Razer naga's everyone seems to be talking about, I have a Logitech G700 mouse. Is this going to cripple me in any way in PVP and such?
> I played in the latest stress test they had, and tried the elementalist and it was a bit difficult trying to maneuver with WASD and switching to numbers for skills, and F1-4 to switch elements and stuff.


12PM (noon) PST.
http://gw2status.com/


----------



## Zen00

By the way, I'm happy to see that they took the communities' dye issues very seriously and finally made them tradeable. It was a major issue in the last BWE and hopefully will no longer be one.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Your mouse won't cripple you. Try Ranger for a bit, it's a bit easier, that or warrior.


yep i think warrior would be a good start, or necromancer is pretty straightforward too


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know what time the beta starts today? I heard 12pm PST, is this true?
> Also, this will be my first MMO i'm really getting into. Playing on my first PC build too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a class to start with to learn mechanics and stuff with? I'm not looking for the easiest class to play with by all means, i'm kinda looking for something in between.
> I don't have one of those Razer naga's everyone seems to be talking about, I have a Logitech G700 mouse. Is this going to cripple me in any way in PVP and such?
> I played in the latest stress test they had, and tried the elementalist and it was a bit difficult trying to maneuver with WASD and switching to numbers for skills, and F1-4 to switch elements and stuff.


You can only ever have 10 skills hot-keyed, so you absolutely don't _need_ a mouse with many buttons. As for what class to choose, id say anything but Elementalist. Mesmer and Engineer might be a bit tricky for a newcomer, but I honestly don't think there's that much of a difference in difficulty between classes. And, if you're completely green, it will take you some time to get to know everything in a new game AND genre, no matter what. MMORPG's can be hard to get into, but once you do, you can get just so many hours of fun out of them.

Im sure this thread will be buzzing once the beta starts, so if you ask questions here, we can help you out. The official GW2 Wiki ( http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Main_Page ) has a lot of info as well.

Good Luck


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/interview-gw2-game-designer-jon-peters/

there's hope for camera issues yet.


----------



## SeanPoe

I would have to say the elementalist is by far the most challenging class to truly master. No other class even comes close. So if you want an easier time with the game, avoid the elementalist, at least until you become more acquainted with the game mechanics. The engineer is also a lot more challenging than the rest of the classes, though it pales in comparison to the elementalist.

The easiest class by far is the greatsword warrior.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/interview-gw2-game-designer-jon-peters/


Quote:


> We added a new option that allows players to offset their camera over their shoulder when zooming in.
> We added a new option that make the left-click free camera lock after using so that you can face behind you and not have the camera reset as soon as you let go of the button. Right-clicking will reset it in this mode. This was a highly requested on our beta forums, and it's a nice way to easily look behind you while running.
> We did a lot of research on performance, art, and design and decided to increase the maximum camera zoom distance. A lot of work went into the initial camera distance, but we recognized that some people were having trouble with disorientation with the old number so we bumped it up as much as we felt we could given some of the goals of the game.


WOOO


----------



## Zen00

I never understood what was so wrong with the old camera system.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I never understood what was so wrong with the old camera system.


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Rickles

I would name my asura warrior "Apple iWarrior Mini" if the character limit allows.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmmmm, gotta think of a name for my Slyvari Necro now :/


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I never understood what was so wrong with the old camera system.


the distance was never an issue to me, but it resulted in a terrible FOV and that is actually physically sickening over time to some people. it was also a bit buggy at random though i never experienced that(random camera jerks). looks like the leak about first person mode was true. i'm glad they're addressing things and treating a beta like a beta(and in such a short time too for most things) instead of never fixing or admitting anything and putting out patch notes claiming to have fixed issues that are still broken.

i'm also glad the no one in the world will be plagued by horrible maintenance times 3 times a week since they're carrying over their way of patching/updating from guild wars.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I never understood what was so wrong with the old camera system.


You can read about some of the problems in this post here. I think the biggest complaint would be the limited FOV and the inability to zoom out more. Lots of people (read: thousands) were getting motion sickness because of it.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I am going to fight tooth and nail to get into a high pop server for this game. I have played plenty of MMO's on low pop servers for the exact reasons you list and I always find it to be far more of a hindrance. It starts out nice because you have all this space to learn by yourself and plenty of mobs to take on alone, but then raiding becomes impossible because there just isn't enough people and the AH is pricey as hell because there just aren't enough high level farmers for the whole server.
> Of course a lot of this doesn't apply to GW2 because it's not that type of MMO, but my biggest worry is that lack of population could hurt the game badly. I love how hard Anet has worked to make playing with strangers and awesome experience compared to other MMO's. And I'm pretty sure PVP (except WvW) is not server based anyway so it doesn't matter which server you pick. AH is cross server too. You can even play with your friends on other servers for free and with no hassle. The only major things your server choice influences is how many people you have for WvW and how many people you have for events. I think picking a low pop at launch will be great for avoiding zergs initially, but after launch and the population spreads out people will be few and far between. A high pop server will be a messy zerg at launch, but once the population spreads out things will be much more evenly populated outside of the popular zones.
> Just some thoughts on the issue from someone who plays on a lot of low pops. Maybe it's just a case of the grass always being green on the other side, but I'm done with low pops.


I was on a low pop server last beta event, it was horrible. The other two worlds totally dominated us in the PVP, I think we owned like 10% or something, so we got none of the awesome bonuses from that. There was hardly ever anyone around for the dynamic events, which meant doing them alone. They're supposed to scale, but I found myself getting dominated on occasion (try wasp queen without a party and as a melee class).


----------



## FLCLimax

^ yea, this is why they decreased server numbers and allowed for higher player count per server. it was more than doubled so it should be better. the WvW matchmaking broke as well, hopefully that's ironed out. btw they put up a new known issues post on the forums.


----------



## FLCLimax

the beta is live, i'm at work so see you guys later today.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> I was on a low pop server last beta event, it was horrible. The other two worlds totally dominated us in the PVP, I think we owned like 10% or something, so we got none of the awesome bonuses from that. There was hardly ever anyone around for the dynamic events, which meant doing them alone. They're supposed to scale, but I found myself getting dominated on occasion (try wasp queen without a party and as a melee class).


They scale but some are not meant to be soloable at all, like the wasp queen. Those events have a [group] tag at the start of its name.


----------



## SeanPoe

If anyone else is unsatisfied with the current camera in GW2, please be sure to post in my suggestion thread so we can get the message out and received. They already implemented three of the suggestions found in my thread since last beta, so there's still hope for them to implement the rest


----------



## malikq86

as much as i hate low pop, i also hate high pop (full). i honestly feel like even the initial low pop servers will become high pop ...very fast.

I've narrowed down to these 6 server:

• Blackgate (lowest pop..maybe too low - we'll see)
• Ehmry Bay (low/medium pop + good pvpers? they went 5-1 in beta #1)
• Sanctum of Rall (low/medium pop + anet fanbios + friendly/nicer players? + might become popular fast...http://wildboarinn.net/2012/07/18/my-gw2-home-sanctum-of-rall/)
• Stormbluff Isle (low/medium pop + might be geared toward oceanic players..not sure)
• Henge of Denravi (low/medium pop...from beta #1..not too many people signed up for it yet)
• Borlis Pass(low/medium pop)

Ill just watch how full these servers get - and which has a good pvp record in beta #3 once Anet publishes it. That should help me decide on release. at least that's my strategy (goal: find medium pop + good pvpers)...lol...and yeah maybe im over thinking this.


----------



## thelamacmdr

From the look of things, all of the servers will become high population but some will just have more than others. Sorrow's Furnace is no exception to this by any means and I don't think the EU nor the NA servers will be able to escape the onslaught of GW2 players. People will go wherever the server population lets them so eventually it'll all balance out to "a lot everywhere". Regardless, I made the guild here in Sorrow's Furnace so I'll start adding people from the old list if they wish starting tomorrow ( that way the people that do want to play are already in allowing me to add them)


----------



## turbonerds

does anyone have an extra guild wars 2 beta key? please send me one! maybe we can work a lil tradeXD


----------



## rageofthepeon

Hey guys, just hopped on the beta for a bit and had a question. Will home servers be wiped for release date? When I logged in I picked Dark Haven as my homeworld, only server with medium pop at the time, and don't want to be stuck with the decision forever lol. Just wanted to test some classes and see which ones I'd like best.


----------



## malikq86

^ everything will be wiped for release, except gem purchases. You will have to re-pick server and recreate toon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> When I logged in I picked Dark Haven as my homeworld, only server with medium pop at the time


Wait..do you mean all the other servers were low or high? Dark Haven is like the most popular server...so I assume you mean all the others were low. just checking. I won't be on until later tonight


----------



## thelamacmdr

I think it's clear that ANet put a lot more work into the Sylvari and Asura main cities than the other three, elevators and climbable viewpoints? This is awesome!


----------



## davidtran007

So I won a key on this forum several months back. Tried to login just now but got the non authorized error. Guess it was only valid for the first event.

Anyone with a spare? Will rep


----------



## djriful

Coincident...


----------



## Zen00

I see little resemblance.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

At the moment im leaning towards the Asura for my race. Played a Slyvari Necro and im at about like 8 or something and just started a Asura Mesmer and think i like the Asura more for looks and such. I have yet to decide Class, going to get too lvl 5 or something and then give the elemental a try. I hope to give every class a try too lvl5+ to see if i can get a feel for them all

Defo know i wont be going for Human or Norn as they are too "normal" for me dont see the point in playing these kind of games as a human seems to take something away from the game


----------



## SonnyM5

Made a post on the official forums about it, but I though I'd just share it here as well in case anyone was interested.

First off, I'd like to say, you've done an excellent job with the optimization so far, at least from what I can see. During the first BWEs I was noticing extremely sub-par performance and hardware utilization while playing the game, so this weekend I wanted to focus on the performance of the game since release is coming up fairly soon. Poor optimization and performance at release have killed many other MMOs in the past, and I really didn't want to see something like that happening here with GW2

I've done some running around, getting into combat (large and small scale), sPvP and a little bit of WvWvW in the past 2 hours or so just to get a feel of how things were running.

Hardware Specs:
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
3930K @4.8GHz
2x GTX680-DC2Top cards in SLI (disabled SLI while playing since it doesn't seem to support it properly, second card set to run physx) 304.79 Beta Drivers
32GB G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz ram
2x Vertex4 256GB drives in raid0
Seasonic Platinum-1000

I am playing at 2560×[email protected] and all settings maxed, vsync disabled for testing purposes, Windows Aero disabled as well to get an accurate VRAM usage reading. MSI Afterburner running for overclocking the GPU and fan controlling, as well as some monitoring. GPU-Z running to monitor GPU utilization while playing. Fraps will be used for FPS readings, running 300 second benchmarks.

Doing the Asuran starting event these are my results:
FPS: Average: 74, Min: 42, Max: 194
CPU: 6 Cores being utilized, 1 thread on each core only, approx 17-28% usage on each thread during the run.
RAM: Averaged 1.3GB usage
GPU: GPU Usage was between 80-96% usage during the run
VRAM: 512-574MB used

Divinity's Reach runthrough:
FPS: Average: 64, Min: 36, Max: 136
CPU: 6 Cores being utilized, 1 thread on each core only, approx 20-31% usage on each thread during the run.
RAM: Averaged 1.3GB usage
GPU: GPU Usage was between 64-91% usage during the run
VRAM: 500-596MB used

The 6 core CPU usage here is a big surprise, as most games don't tend to use more than 4 threads right now, with the exception of BF3 which is also able to utilize 6 threads. The lack of hyper-threaded support was expected, since most gaming systems will be running the more popular i5 chips (2500K, 3570K), the overall utilization of each core is still a bit on the low side, but that's expected as well, since I don't think optimization has been finished yet, and my CPU is running at a fairly high frequency. RAM usage was also a bit on the low side, since when running through Rata Sum (large area, lots of stuff to cache) I could feel a lot of momentary slowdowns when turning the camera. Overall, the CPU utilization is way up from the first BWE, which was only using one thread.
GPU Core usage is way up as well, using all the power from my GTX680, although SLI support would be great. FPS was fairly high, even with lots of things going on onscreen.

VRAM usage is still way below what it should be, I have 2GB of VRAM available for use, but only ~500MB is being used. The resolution I run at calls for high VRAM usage to buffer the larger textures, especially with antialiasing enabled. This lead to quite a bit of stuttering when turning the camera towards areas with lots of stuff, like when entering a city or looking towards a large open area. The stuttering is not really represented in the FPS reading as it did not last long enough to bring the average down much, but it definitely was noticeable and made game play not feel very smooth at times. If you don't know what I mean by this, it basically runs fine, and then stops for several MS and basically skips 10-20 frames or so, but then continues going at the same high FPS. This may not be as big of an issue for people running lower resolutions, or lower graphic settings, but the ~500MB limit the game seems to have right now is going to be a major performance inhibitor for people running high end machines.

Overall, I'm very happy with how far the optimizations have come. I know there's still work to be done, but the progress so far has been excellent, so good job Arenanet team

If the VRAM issue is fixed, then everything would be perfect. Oh, and SLI/XFire support soon please

Original Post Here

Haven't had time to do a bit more in depth testing, since the beta only started a few hours ago but I'll try to get around to it some time this weekend.


----------



## djriful

Lol I'm been sending them my system spec results in the last 2 betas. Bug them about it a lot.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Thought i would post a pic of my Mesmer, I'm going to be going for all the same color and at the moment i like the all white look








Currently using a staff because i want to try different weapons out


----------



## grishkathefool

So, I ended up on Henge server. I probably won't get a whole lot of playing time, though. Busy weekend. That's okay, the launch is a month away!

I like the Asura models. They're cuter than they were in GW. I figure I will role an Asura Ele come launch. I was thinking that a Sylvari Thief might be fun too.


----------



## djriful

Did they removed the water effect on the camera when you get out of diving?


----------



## bogey1337

Omg. Got a beta key. But i have crappy internet. How big is the client guys? I hope i can download all of it before the weekend ends.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Omg. Got a beta key. But i have crappy internet. How big is the client guys? I hope i can download all of it before the weekend ends.


i THINK its about 10-15gig

Nearly finished with my Mesmer play, loved it but as its my first Beta i wonna try out the other classes as well. 100% sure Asura will be my race for release. Mesmer is leading the chase for the class, though i have only tried Mesmer and Necro so far, might give Necro another chance as i think most of the dislike came from the race i was trying rather then the class


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

need sleep







guild wars 2 is just toooooo goooood!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> need sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guild wars 2 is just toooooo goooood!


Agree, going to force myself to go too bed lol
Going to go on it tomorrow though

Had a quick go on the Guardian, not really my sort of class think Warrior and Thief will go the same way as i prefer range classes
Going to give ele and the ranger a go tomorrow but so far it looks odds on that Mesmer will be my class
which is strange as i was all set to go with a Necro and even stranger Asura will be my race rather then Sylvari
I just think they are Meh, dont look very appealing and there animations are kinda boring as well


----------



## malikq86

I don't like Sylvari look or starting area...just too much color and random shiny stuff. i think they look ugly also.

Asura is better..the starting area is a cool theme...greenery + cool huts + modern metallic building...i like the theme. However, the actual Asura race is kind eh for me...too short and goofy for me..

I'm def. going elem human....though smallest frame/height norn is also nice.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Might as well jump in on this. I'm a lvl 8 asura elementalist right now. If anyone wants to join me my IGN is VWTDI so we can party up or something. This thing really likes to use some RAM. I've never seen a game use this much RAM. It has used up to around 2gb on its own.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Omg. Got a beta key. But i have crappy internet. How big is the client guys? I hope i can download all of it before the weekend ends.


Think it's like 18 gigs


----------



## Trev0r269

Is anyone else getting nasty graphics driver crashes using the latest stable AMD drivers? Whether I have crossfire on or not, I'll get a hard freeze that can't be cured; my screen just stays black until I reboot.


----------



## FLCLimax

so far so good on my new 7850.

btw if you got destroyed in sPvP by a pint sized warrior named Baby Gundam, i'm sorry


----------



## SonnyM5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> Might as well jump in on this. I'm a lvl 8 asura elementalist right now. If anyone wants to join me my IGN is VWTDI so we can party up or something. This thing really likes to use some RAM. I've never seen a game use this much RAM. It has used up to around 2gb on its own.


I couldn't seem to get my client to use more than 1.2-1.4 gigs of ram for some reason, and started running into the occasional stuttering from the game loading up new textures.


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so far so good on my new 7850.
> btw if you got destroyed in sPvP by a pint sized warrior named Baby Gundam, i'm sorry


Thanks for the input. Also Baby Gundam makes me lol. The game is stable in window mode, hmph. Oh well, it is a beta.

Maybe it's getting too hot and flipping out when I have it on fullscreen, shrug.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I'm also getting some connection issues where it's losing connection with the client. I even switched to an ethernet cable and it's still doing it


----------



## SonnyM5

Just a quick run through of the Asuran Capital city, in particular direction. All settings are at max, 2560x1440, video also recorded @1440p

Click Original in the resolution setting to view at 1440p

Several fails by me in the video lol, wasn't sure if there were invisible walls around the city like in some games, found out there arent.


----------



## exzacklyright

Yeah it's pretty laggy... and wvw is always full. feel free to add me ingame.... Supa.5912 I got no friends really haha. Just a noob on my first day playing ever


----------



## CallsignVega

Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty laggy... and wvw is always full. feel free to add me ingame.... Supa.5912 I got no friends really haha. Just a noob on my first day playing ever


Who is that girl in your avatar... I'm seeing it everywhere almost on every users avatar.... it's just bugging me now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be


That is just nuts insane...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Who is that girl in your avatar... I'm seeing it everywhere almost on every users avatar.... it's just bugging me now.


Her name is Lights. People just love her cause she is a girl gamer who sings.


----------



## FLCLimax

the game is running much smoother for me now. too bad my brother who was maxing it on the gtx 670 has this ASUS RMA situation...he's on a 6670 right now lol.

if you haven't already add me oto your friends list my character name is baby gundam. also send a guild invite.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be


what server are you on?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

been playing since 4:30AM this morning. its now 4:00PM...aint no rest for the wicked


----------



## Rakhasa

I get better frames too, they still have work to do tho


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the game is running much smoother for me now. too bad my brother who was maxing it on the gtx 670 has this ASUS RMA situation...he's on a 6670 right now lol.
> if you haven't already add me oto your friends list my character name is baby gundam. also send a guild invite.


I've sent out guild invites to everyone that I could from the spreadsheet but either people haven't played the game this beta yet. Or it's a result of different character names being used for this beta as opposed to the previous beta.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Her name is Lights. People just love her cause she is a girl gamer who sings.


People love her because she is disgustingly cute. It hurts. And she knows it.


----------



## -chuck-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be


MY goodness........................... *drool* Dream set up right there gz.
Looks so good on that.
Glad to see it is much better optimized, got high hopes for the launch.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> People love her because she is disgustingly cute. It hurts. And she knows it.


She's not even cute to me... Too skinny...


----------



## Blackops_2

The Asura is definitely my favorite race, it's super fun. Trying out warrior right now and man it's a blast. Think i like it more than ele. If anyone wants to join up in the next two days just add me "Tinytim"

Tiny Tim with a space was already taken :*(


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So in order of how much i like them : Mesmer > Ele > Necro > Guardian
I havent really gotten far with Guardian but i think i already know that it isnt the class for me
Going to try out Ranger next, so far it looks like Mesmer will be my main and maybe have an Ele alt


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So in order of how much i like them : Mesmer > Ele > Necro > Guardian
> I havent really gotten far with Guardian but i think i already know that it isnt the class for me
> Going to try out Ranger next, so far it looks like Mesmer will be my main and maybe have an Ele alt


I started with guardian and it's very different. Closest thing to a support class you can get, though it can deal damage as well. I just was never good enough with it to do some of the things people do in the game. Hell i've seen people solo on guardian that are just ridiculous. If you haven't tried warrior, do so it's very fun.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I've sent out guild invites to everyone that I could from the spreadsheet but either people haven't played the game this beta yet. Or it's a result of different character names being used for this beta as opposed to the previous beta.


is the guild called ONE? I got an invite from those guys...no idea who they are








and eehm, I think I'm on the spreadsheet...so... just in case you didn't add me : Venae Silvaris (not sure if you need a char's name?)

BTW GUYS, some screenshots here seem to show great quality and my gtx580 xtreme runs it like a boss, but not that detailed like on those screenshots...are you guys using something to enhance quality? I've actually even maxed my nvidia configuration for the gw2.exe..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I started with guardian and it's very different. Closest thing to a support class you can get, though it can deal damage as well. I just was never good enough with it to do some of the things people do in the game. Hell i've seen people solo on guardian that are just ridiculous. If you haven't tried warrior, do so it's very fun.


I think its because i prefer range classes - the only melee class i have played on MMOs is a druid on WoW, my main classes on are Priest, Hunter and Shaman so that might have something to do with why i dont really like them. Still 50/50 if i am going to prefer the game - other then the Beta access (which is pointless now)_ do you get any benefits/bonuses for pre-ordering the game?


----------



## BALAST

6MMGFN-CFRWV-TFJX-GFQ-D6GJS16

My friend has no time to play so 1st one to get it is the winner!


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so far so good on my new 7850.
> btw if you got destroyed in sPvP by a pint sized warrior named Baby Gundam, i'm sorry


Do you run it all maxed out? I can't hold a constant 60fps. Cpu at 4.5 and GPU at 1050. Check my sig rig.

Just interested because you have the same card.


----------



## SonnyM5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be


I'm curious if you had to modify any settings to get it to run multi-gpu properly. I tried running it with my dual 680s and the frames were slightly out of sync no matter which alternate frame rendering setting I was using. Also, I see you capped out over 3GB of VRAM usage, but for some reason my cards never used over 500-600MB @ 2560x1440 which was kind of disappointing, since I was running into some stuttering with texture loading occasionally, and objects popping in and out.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so far so good on my new 7850.
> btw if you got destroyed in sPvP by a pint sized warrior named Baby Gundam, i'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you run it all maxed out? I can't hold a constant 60fps. Cpu at 4.5 and GPU at 1050. Check my sig rig.
> 
> Just interested because you have the same card.
Click to expand...

slider on best appearance so everything maxed. my card is OC'd only to the default CCC limit for now till i can get something to tweak the voltage. usually i get 60fps, have not gone below 45 at all though. in WvW it stays around 45-50. it's running pretty nice for me although there's still work to be done.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> what server are you on?


Crystal Desert
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyM5*
> 
> I'm curious if you had to modify any settings to get it to run multi-gpu properly. I tried running it with my dual 680s and the frames were slightly out of sync no matter which alternate frame rendering setting I was using. Also, I see you capped out over 3GB of VRAM usage, but for some reason my cards never used over 500-600MB @ 2560x1440 which was kind of disappointing, since I was running into some stuttering with texture loading occasionally, and objects popping in and out.


I had to turn on VSync or crossfire does not work properly.. Also, in crossfire actual VRAM usage is one-half of what is shown.


----------



## Rum_RunneR

well i just go back from a trip and downloading as we speak so hopefully ill get to play tonight or tomorrow some. what kind of performance can i expect with and Dell xps 420 with a quad core Q6600, 3 gigs of ram , and a XFX 6850 black edition card with 850 on gpu and 1100 on memory? my real build is in peices being upgraded and tweaked.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rum_RunneR*
> 
> well i just go back from a trip and downloading as we speak so hopefully ill get to play tonight or tomorrow some. what kind of performance can i expect with and Dell xps 420 with a quad core Q6600, 3 gigs of ram , and a XFX 6850 black edition card with 850 on gpu and 1100 on memory? my real build is in peices being upgraded and tweaked.


Should run fine. Ran fine on my quad core PHII with a 550Ti


----------



## Razi3l

A few screenshots of my character. Liking the game so far though, can't wait for the full release.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

anybody I can play with?


----------



## FLCLimax

***** @ the WvWvW wait times...and why is the player cap for WvWvW less than last time right now? especially since the general server cap is about five times higher...


----------



## CallsignVega

They said there is a bug affecting WvW that is maxing out the server CPU causing horrid lag. They are trying to hunt down the bug.


----------



## Blackops_2

Behold TinyTim


----------



## Nihsnek

Logged into game for about 15minutes...want to play so bad but I don't want to ruin anything for launch- I love figuring everything out.

Sylvari area looks really cool by the way, everything so purty!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Logged into game for about 15minutes...want to play so bad but I don't want to ruin anything for launch- I love figuring everything out.
> Sylvari area looks really cool by the way, everything so purty!!


I know how you feel, just customize your char look so you know how you want it to look like and snatch your character name quickly before anyone on release.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I know how you feel, just customize your char look so you know how you want it to look like and snatch your character name quickly before anyone on release.


when can we reserve nicknames?


----------



## JMattes

Getting an Unknown Error 122 at log in client...

Went through 20 pages on there forum and no one has answered anyones error 122 messages..

Anyone here know what is it and how to fix??

Id really like to play..


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> when can we reserve nicknames?


If I'm not mistaken the only name reservation comes from Guild Wars 1. As long as your accounts are linked then whatever character names you have in Guild Wars 1 will be reserved for you in GW2.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

absulutely loving the game right now. have a LV 20 human elemantalist and a LV 15 Norn warrior

also. my performance in the game is absolutely horrible. average FPS is 30.....yes 30. it dips down to 16-20. i mean...whaaaa!? i know its beta, but i feel the performance should be much better than this.


----------



## Bielijbog

I think I might get a Naga before launch... I always thought they were dumb, but it would make this game so much easier.


----------



## Bastyn99

I love Caithe. There is just zero BS with that chick. "How do you want to deal with them?" "Kill them. Painfully". Aaaw yeah!
Played Sylvari Thief until now. I really like their starting zones and personal story. Thieves are pretty fun too, although I have a hard time surviving if I'm alone and not using ranged weapons. Still prefer Ranger over Thief, if only a little. Gonna try a Guardian tomorrow, as Asura, just to see their starting zone.

And I got this idea for when the game comes out. Destiny's Edge has 5 members. You can have 5 characters on a server. I'm gonna make my own Destiny's Edge! I'm able to make a Human, Charr and Norn who looks almost exactly like their NPC counter-part, but Caithe has a unique face, so I can't get very close to her looks. And the Asura I haven't tried copying yet.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> absulutely loving the game right now. have a LV 20 human elemantalist and a LV 15 Norn warrior
> also. my performance in the game is absolutely horrible. average FPS is 30.....yes 30. it dips down to 16-20. i mean...whaaaa!? i know its beta, but i feel the performance should be much better than this.


That is why I loved GW1, one reason anyway. They did a great job making the game scaleable. GW1 ran strong for 8 years. I imagine they expect this game to last as long, or longer. I would be pissed if a brand spanking new game with a long lifespan was completely maxed out by current gen tech. Besides that, I'm SURE they have plenty more optimization to do yet, not to worry.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I got a Human Necro going, much prefer it over the Slyvari Necro i had, just a terrible race in my opinion, good story, good characters but the models themselves are just terrible. been nosing about on http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/ having a look at the different weapon skill mixes as well as the different trait options for all the classes, Though i think its great that they can use a variety of weapons i do think that EVERY class should be able to use every weapon/off hand/shield it doesnt quite make sense why a Ranger can use a shield while other classes like mesmer and Necro cant - I guess to kinda save on the animations, coding and all that for each one

With so many different play styles for each class - its going to be really hard deciding what class to use, been harder then i thought for races as well, need to try the Charr and Norn a bit more tomorrow but got a good feel for Slyvari(Bad), Human(Good) and Asura(good) The Humans feel quite good, good models, animations and the main city is pretty impressive, same goes for the Asura both feel complete and very well done. The Slyvari on the other hand as mentioned - Good Story, characters, home city, bad design and bad animations they just seem like very ugly vegetation too me i know not everything is about looks, but thats only what ugly people say and i bet the Sylvari say it all the time...


----------



## FLCLimax

Anet seems to have fixed the WvWvW issues.


----------



## malikq86

*Things To Do With Beta #3, Before Release:*


Race for primary toon?
Profession for toon?
Gender for toon?
Pick 2 crafting professions.
Customization details for toon?
Name for toon?
Story line details for toon?
Which server will you play on?
Name for your guild?
Optimize hotkeys and game settings
_Just some things you can do now..that might save you time on release day...._


----------



## bogey1337

Does the client still dislike Overclocked processors?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> absulutely loving the game right now. have a LV 20 human elemantalist and a LV 15 Norn warrior
> also. my performance in the game is absolutely horrible. average FPS is 30.....yes 30. it dips down to 16-20. i mean...whaaaa!? i know its beta, but i feel the performance should be much better than this.


Update nvidia drivers to Beta 304.79. I hear this fixed issues for them and saw a 10-20fps increase. Don't hold me to it though--it's just what's been reported! Good luck


----------



## djriful

They did took the WvW offline? I don't see the icon to access it anymore.

...

I didn't level much due I am trying every gender and race and classes. Took me all days I know. The best race in animation, feel and feedback movement is Asura.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> They did took the WvW offline? I don't see the icon to access it anymore.
> 
> ...
> 
> I didn't level much due I am trying every gender and race and classes. Took me all days I know. The best race in animation, feel and feedback movement is Asura.


you can't see the WvWvW panel if you're on an overflow server. it's a communications bug they have to work out.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> you can't see the WvWvW panel if you're on an overflow server. it's a communications bug they have to work out.


You may be right but I have no notification saying I was on ghost server. If I remember each time I zone in, a box pop up to let you know.


----------



## Degree

I've been playing Slyvari Elementalist since, I like playing elementalist but I don't think it's my thing.








Going to try playing ranger/warrior next, most likely Asura.

The only thing I dislike about Slyvari is -The Grove-
Everything seems too noisy to me, and that elevator thing is bugged.
At first I was confused when I had to give Caithe the medicine/potion as the arrows on the minimap kept suggesting me to take the elevator thing. After about 30 minutes, yes 30 minutes, with about 10 other people, we finally realized that we could take the stairs down @[email protected]

Other then that, GW2 isn't that bad. However I'm not a MMORPG fan so I don't think I'll be kept interested for long


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I've been playing Slyvari Elementalist since, I like playing elementalist but I don't think it's my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try playing ranger/warrior next, most likely Asura.
> The only thing I dislike about Slyvari is -The Grove-
> Everything seems too noisy to me, and that elevator thing is bugged.
> At first I was confused when I had to give Caithe the medicine/potion as the arrows on the minimap kept suggesting me to take the elevator thing. After about 30 minutes, yes 30 minutes, with about 10 other people, we finally realized that we could take the stairs down @[email protected]
> Other then that, GW2 isn't that bad. However I'm not a MMORPG fan so I don't think I'll be kept interested for long


I found Sylvari area is too bloomy... I didn't like it a bit.

Char and Asura area are my fav.

--

Game is being rebuild. in 1min 30sec... noo!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Update nvidia drivers to Beta 304.79. I hear this fixed issues for them and saw a 10-20fps increase. Don't hold me to it though--it's just what's been reported! Good luck


thanks mate will give em a go


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-chuck-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 runs incredibly well 4-Way Crossfire 5x1 Eyefinity, especially for a Beta!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHKqbNX4fs&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> MY goodness........................... *drool* Dream set up right there gz.
> Looks so good on that.
> Glad to see it is much better optimized, got high hopes for the launch.
Click to expand...

Vega always has incredible rigs going on...

Hey I have a question: How come the Graphics Options reset every time I close the Options pane? I open it, set the graphics to max, then close it. If I reopen it the options are set back to Bets Performance. Anyone else?


----------



## djriful

The trading post now charges money right? and again will be wiped on release...

nevermind

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Purchasing-Gems-during-Beta-Weekend-3-1/page/1#post276050


----------



## Prox

I've been playing the BWE and I like the game so far. There's one thing I absolutely hate about it and that is how slow it feels to me. I don't know what it is, really. I feel like this game needs mounts or some way to fast travel. The waypoints just aren't convenient enough, especially in WvW. I find myself running _to_ a battle more often than I find myself _in_ a battle, and that's not fun at all. When I die in WvW I don't feel bad because the other team got the advantage but because I know I have to run for 5 minutes to get back to the fight.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Ugh. I'm having EXTREME performance problems on my 7770. I really really hope this isn't how it is in a month. Not looking good


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Ugh. I'm having EXTREME performance problems on my 7770. I really really hope this isn't how it is in a month. Not looking good


Mhh?

What's the problem?

I have two rigs GTX 680 and a HD 6970 running GW2 right now.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mhh?
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> I have two rigs GTX 680 and a HD 6970 running GW2 right now.


yeah i updated drivers and my 570 is still running pretty poor at the moment


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know what is *Promote Skill Target* is? It's in the option.

And for those who are having issues, are you running like below 30FPS at crowded area or non-crowded?


----------



## malikq86

I think a lot of the performance issues are related to your server...I've had none on sanctum of rall. Also I agree char and asura probably have best starting zones..followed by human and norn...sylvari is just way to busy for me. That said I'm still going human..all the other races just look silly. Sylvari being the worse IMO


----------



## djriful

Indeed, Sylvari area is too busy and too much bloom but it is apart of "Dream" they are in.


----------



## bogey1337

It seems the game scales properly on overclocking now. My triple core @ 3.7 still gasps in crowded zones though. Gaah. Need to upgrade cpu!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> It seems the game scales properly on overclocking now. My triple core @ 3.7 still gasps in crowded zones though. Gaah. Need to upgrade cpu!


In general you do.


----------



## djriful

I've just found out that Sea of Sorrows server is an Oceanic server... but unofficial.

Are there any server info that we can find here which is more US base player? Issue with me is the people login only when I'm sleeping. lol I will have a hard time to find a East coast guild in those servers.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've just found out that Sea of Sorrows server is an Oceanic server... but unofficial.
> 
> Are there any server info that we can find here which is more US base player? Issue with me is the people login only when I'm sleeping. lol I will have a hard time to find a East coast guild in those servers.


It'd be nice if we could all nail down one server. Someone pick!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've just found out that Sea of Sorrows server is an Oceanic server... but unofficial.
> 
> Are there any server info that we can find here which is more US base player? Issue with me is the people login only when I'm sleeping. lol I will have a hard time to find a East coast guild in those servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> It'd be nice if we could all nail down one server. Someone pick!


I've posted this a few times...these are the most comprehensive guild wars 2 server lists I know of:

*Server Lists* - _where guilds/groups/communities/people are going_

http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest

and

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/preview?pli=1&sle=true

^ Those should help you decide which server you want to be one...you can guesstimate population size by them as well.


----------



## murderbymodem

Anyone having performance issues on an Nvidia card, listen up.

Don't use the current 301.42 WHQL drivers. I was only getting around 20fps running the game on lowest settings with my 560 Ti and the 301.42s. I've updated to the 304.79 BetaDriver, and I am now getting 40-60fps at near max settings. These numbers are all from the Sylvari starting area btw.

My friend with a 560 Ti 448 said he had no problems running the game with an older 295 driver version. It seems like anything is better than the 301.42s.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I think I might get a Naga before launch... I always thought they were dumb, but it would make this game so much easier.


Yeah, I'm hoping to find one cheap too. This is kind of rough with a keyboard and normal mouse.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

So after playing this game for multiple hours the past two days I'm really not that impressed. I really don't like the way that the skills are set. I feel like you're incredibly limited to making your build. I'm an elementalist so that's where most of my damage comes from and I can't really change my first skills few skills. Granted I only have the first three of the second five but at least I can change those. I'm only a lvl 13 but it's been pretty much become a grinding/spamming the same two skills over and over again. The first Guild Wars were great because you had complete liberty when it came to your skills which is severely limited in this one. I feel like they dumbed down the build process and I really don't like it.

The other issue I have with this is that this game is so dependent on other people helping you. The first Guild Wars had a nice balance where you could form a party but you also had heroes and henchman who could could make a party with to help you out. Some of these quests are rather hard (fire elemental one was absurd) and they get pretty boring when it's you by your self getting your ass kicked with no help.

Also charging to be resurrected is strange to me. What happens if you're completely broke and you die? Would you have to quit the game and log in again in order to play the game?

Honestly I was a huge fan of the first one but the second one has drifted quite a bit and it's not quite what I expected. I like the expansion with the races and weapons but the skill changes definitely went in the wrong direction. Well that's my opinion. Does anyone else agree??


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I've posted this a few times...these are the most comprehensive guild wars 2 server lists I know of:
> *Server Lists* - _where guilds/groups/communities/people are going_
> http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest
> and
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/preview?pli=1&sle=true
> ^ Those should help you decide which server you want to be one...you can guesstimate population size by them as well.


I saw this before, but I meant organizing an OCN server.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> So after playing this game for multiple hours the past two days I'm really not that impressed. I really don't like the way that the skills are set. I feel like you're incredibly limited to making your build. I'm an elementalist so that's where most of my damage comes from and I can't really change my first skills few skills. Granted I only have the first three of the second five but at least I can change those. I'm only a lvl 13 but it's been pretty much become a grinding/spamming the same two skills over and over again. The first Guild Wars were great because you had complete liberty when it came to your skills which is severely limited in this one. I feel like they dumbed down the build process and I really don't like it.
> 
> The other issue I have with this is that this game is so dependent on other people helping you. The first Guild Wars had a nice balance where you could form a party but you also had heroes and henchman who could could make a party with to help you out. Some of these quests are rather hard (fire elemental one was absurd) and they get pretty boring when it's you by your self getting your ass kicked with no help.
> 
> Also charging to be resurrected is strange to me. What happens if you're completely broke and you die? Would you have to quit the game and log in again in order to play the game?
> 
> Honestly I was a huge fan of the first one but the second one has drifted quite a bit and it's not quite what I expected. I like the expansion with the races and weapons but the skill changes definitely went in the wrong direction. Well that's my opinion. Does anyone else agree??


i also dislike the skill changes and some other things, but you should know what to expect. from my complaining about it in this thread to all the videos, interviews and info i posted over the past year and a half.

you aren't really charged for resurrecting if you have no money by the way.


----------



## PureBlackFire

A few screenshots:


Spoiler: the beauty of HD6670 :(

















I've got hundreds of screens from all the BWE's.


----------



## malikq86

Yeah i mean..i do agree GW2 feels more "dumb-downed" for the masses...compared to GW1...but whatever, I still think the game is great...the PvE is much better than GW1...and it's best game to come around in yeeaaarrssss....so Anet can have my money...im excited. And yeah, I wish we could move around the skills/spells on the bar..I don't like it being so limited....but I am sure there is a reason they did it like that...Anet always has a good reason.

Yes, I do think GW1 was more complicated and deeper than GW2 (at least in terms of PvP)... especially given that fact there were hundreds of more of skills and you could mix profession together - hybrids...Wa/Mo anyone?

That said, GW2 is great! and I can't wait for release day!!


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yeah i mean..i do agree GW2 feels more "dumb-downed" for the masses...compared to GW1...but whatever, I still think the game is great...the PvE is much better than GW1...and it's best game to come around in yeeaaarrssss....so Anet can have my money...im excited. And yeah, I wish we could move around the skills/spells on the bar..I don't like it being so limited....but I am sure there is a reason they did it like that...Anet always has a good reason.
> 
> Yes, I do think GW1 was more complicated and deeper than GW2 (at least in terms of PvP)... especially given that fact there were hundreds of more of skills and you could mix profession together - hybrids...Wa/Mo anyone?
> 
> That said, GW2 is great! and I can't wait for release day!!


it's a bad reason. people couldn't make a functional builds in GW and that's all. too bad no matter how low you set the bar somebody will find a way to fall under. drop the bar to the ground and people will start tunneling. still overall the game is very good and i like a whole lot about it as well.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's a bad reason. people couldn't make a functional builds in GW and that's all. too bad no matter how low you set the bar somebody will find a way to fall under. drop the bar to the ground and people will start tunneling. still overall the game is very good and i like a whole lot about it as well.


QFT.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yeah i mean..i do agree GW2 feels more "dumb-downed" for the masses...compared to GW1...but whatever, I still think the game is great...the PvE is much better than GW1...and it's best game to come around in yeeaaarrssss....so Anet can have my money...im excited. And yeah, I wish we could move around the skills/spells on the bar..I don't like it being so limited....but I am sure there is a reason they did it like that...Anet always has a good reason.
> Yes, I do think GW1 was more complicated and deeper than GW2 (at least in terms of PvP)... especially given that fact there were hundreds of more of skills and you could mix profession together - hybrids...Wa/Mo anyone?
> That said, GW2 is great! and I can't wait for release day!!


That's why I liked GW1 so much. Once you really start to know all of the skills you could make some amazing builds. I really liked just looking online for new builds and trying them out. Good way to learn new combinations. It's pretty much been turned into a grinding/repetitive game when it comes to PVP. It's all about what level you are and it really doesn't have much skill to it.

[Edit]
I'm logging back on right now. Like I said earlier I'm a lvl13 Asura Elementalist and I could use some help. My IGN is VWTDI and I'll be playing PvE


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> That's why I liked GW1 so much. Once you really start to know all of the skills you could make some amazing builds. I really liked just looking online for new builds and trying them out. Good way to learn new combinations.


^ yeah same.

GW1 PvP was amazing...I remember nights looking over and testing combo skills for 8v8 guild battles or Hall of Hero tournaments. It was sooo fun.

I swear my guild invented "Angel Spike" (though maybe not), which was basically a group of Monk/Assassins that would all tele to 1 enemy's location and touch him with smite damage (ignored armor).

I also remember creating a Monk/Warrior build...where we used a holy aura (enchantment) that converted warrior "shouts" into AoE smite damage...we'd group up into a ball and just start killing groups of enemies...was good for holding points as well...a few days later it got nerfed. Anet made it so that "shouts" couldn't trigger the holy aura anymore. We didn't even have enough time to give it a name...Anet found out so fast. lol.

O the good old days of holding Hall of Heroes for 20+ rounds...with you name being spammed in everyones chat box - saying you had won and kept favor for the Americans...

I will miss you GW1...I really do...best PvP ever. And yes, my favorite game of all-time. I clocked more hours on you than anything in my life. lol

Overall I think..

PvP: GW1 > GW2
PvE: GW2 > GW1


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm disappointed with GW2 overall so far. Maybe when the game actually launches and I have time to collect my thoughts and not have to be rushed to play because it's only a weekend event I may end up liking it, not sure though. It's not that I hate it, but something about it just doesn't feel _right_, so I end up getting bored very fast.

The first beta weekend I got an Elementalist to around 14 from what I remember. After that I tried most of the classes (Ele, Ranger, Warrior, Mesmer, Thief) and I don't like any of them, I don't even really like the Elementalist. I didn't play the second beta weekend event at all. I've played in total maybe 1 and a half hours of this beta event.

Bleh. I want to like the game but I'm just not feeling it. Anyone have any tips if they felt the same and managed to get over it and enjoy the game?


----------



## malikq86

^ I think your disappoint stems from the fact that it is not revolutionary. It's still an MMORPG...yes, a very good one..but still an MMO.

That said..I think you have to play it for longer...but play the game with a buddy or two (ventrilo)...solo is not as fun...for sure. I had A LOT more fun once my buddy got on and we started to quest together. But I'm not dying over the game...though it is the most excited I have been in a while...nothing surprises me anymore. lol

I think the game is great and lives up to what they promised...but it's nothing super new... it's just very well done and polished if that makes sense. More so than almost all other MMOs.

BTW - I love your avatar. lol


----------



## pjBSOD

How do you do / get to WvWvW PvP? I have a feeling if I figured out how to do that, I'd probably never be bored if it's as fun as people say it is. My main attraction to this game was its PvP, and I can't even figure out how to do it









Do you need to be a specific level or something, or can you just waltz in at whatever level you are?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> How do you do / get to WvWvW PvP? I have a feeling if I figured out how to do that, I'd probably never be bored if it's as fun as people say it is. My main attraction to this game was its PvP, and I can't even figure out how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to be a specific level or something, or can you just waltz in at whatever level you are?


If you are not in an overflow server you should be able to get in by hitting "B" and enter the WvWvW from there.

Though tbh... I have no tried out any PvP yet...I am more geared up for 5v5 (my preference, group skill + teamwork) than WvWvW... which seems to sound like a zerg fest with less real strategy.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I've posted this a few times...these are the most comprehensive guild wars 2 server lists I know of:
> *Server Lists* - _where guilds/groups/communities/people are going_
> http://titanpad.com/ep/pad/view/CeOt9eFluA/latest
> and
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/preview?pli=1&sle=true
> ^ Those should help you decide which server you want to be one...you can guesstimate population size by them as well.


thanks, are both being updated at the same time?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> thanks, are both being updated at the same time?


not sure...but i think the one from titanpad is the best / most up to date....I think it's the one that people from reddit keep updating or something.

BTW - if anyone is interested, based on my research and watching server statuses..lowest populated servers are:

*Lowest Populated Servers/Worlds:* _no particular order_



Emhry Bay
Henge of Denravi
Boris Pass
______________________

Sanctum of Rall
Maguuma (i think)
These 5 worlds were the last to remain "Medium" on Friday....however, Sanctum of Rall and Maguuma became "Full" before the other 3 worlds at one point. Now all worlds are "Full"...probably because Anet added more servers to each as needed...so the world status isn't numerical apples to apples anymore (if you know what i mean)...but I assume the top 3 listed above are the least populated overall.

The top 5 highest populated servers/worlds are Darkhaven, Sea of Sorrows, Crystal Desert, Sorrow's Furnace, and probably Gate of Madness or perhaps Jade Quarry.


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone playing the asura know how to get the point of interest at the inquest complex? I have the entire area completed except that point.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Anyone else having graphical glitches in Divinity's Reach, either with object flashing or disappearing entirely?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Anyone else having graphical glitches in Divinity's Reach, either with object flashing or disappearing entirely?


Yes


----------



## VW_TDI_02

How is everyones RAM usage during this game? If I decide to buy this I'm going to have to buy more RAM. This thing is eating up over 2gb of RAM. I've never had this problem with any of my other games but it's definitely an issue.


----------



## malikq86

I went on Anet forums... elementalist section...sounds like people are saying Guardians don't die, thieves do insane spike damage - basically one shoting them, and that warriors are hard to kill and also do a lot of damage as well...basically in between guardian and thief.

lol...balancing an MMO is crazy hard....

People saying Elementalist is the hardest to master and takes the most skill to play correctly. You have to work harder than the other professions. I agree.

I'm still going with the profession that seems the most fun to play...elementalist. I trust Anet will adjust as needed, if not now - later.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, Elementalist was reallllllllllllllllllllly difficult in PvP.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I went on Anet forums... elementalist section...sounds like people are staying Guardians don't die, thieves do insane spike damage - basically one shot them, and that warriors are hard to kill and also do a lot of damage as well...basically in between guardian and thief.
> lol...balancing an MMO is crazy hard....
> People saying Elementalist is the hardest to master and takes the most skill to play correctly. You have to work harder than the other professions. I agree.
> I'm still going with the profession that seems the most fun to play...elementalist. I trust Anet will adjust as needed, if not now - later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, Elementalist was reallllllllllllllllllllly difficult in PvP.


I was just playing WvWvW for a few hours on my elementalist and it wasn't that bad. The big thing is just memorizing all of the skills that you have and switching between each of your skill sets. Like depending on how the enemy is set up it's better to use AoE spells (water/fire) but if they are spread out and moving then you should go with air. Pretty much you just got to get comfortable with all of your skills. The big issue is just being able to do enough damage which is definitely tough. Air spikes usually do pretty well in that department.


----------



## SonnyM5

For the sPvP with an elementalist, one of the best setups was double daggers because of the extremely high mobility, but you had to really play in a hit and run style. Unlike WvW where a staff or scepter setup would work well for the range and AoE, its almost impossible to survive, or reliably hit people in the arenas without a dagger offhand (ride the lightning is basically the best escape skill in the game, 1200 range charge that does not need to be targeted, and moves faster than any of the other charge skills, as well as the fire charge skill that leaves a burning trail, and the air knockback+swiftness to kite melee. Most of the maps have you fighting in close quarters anyways, so skills like the earth dagger skill (can't remember the name, but slot 5, you charge it up and its a point blank AoE that has a larger radius the longer you hold the skill) and all the defensive bubbles and the water self heal in 5 are just too good to give up.

Scepter main hand got fixed with this beta, so it could possibly be a viable alternative, but I haven't put too much time into it yet. Dragons tooth, which was your biggest attack used to not hit moving enemies since there was a 3 second delay and it would land where they were, not where they were going, and you couldn't manually ground target, but now the tooth seems to angle itself automatically to follow your target (partially at least). This makes scepter a possible pvp weapon that does more then just control enemy movement by dropping lots of delayed aoes around them (shatterstone, dragons tooth, the earth one)

It seems like the PvP will be very fun, thats what I spent most of the other betas playing, tried just about every class for a few hours to get a feel of all of them and their possible weapon combinations. Guardian in BWE1 was a lot more ridiculous than it is now. There seems to be 3 base health tiers, Elementalist and Thief have 10.8k health with no vitality gear/traits, putting them at the bottom, Ranger, Mesmer, and Engineer sit at ~17k base health, which means most will have 18-20k depending on rune and amulet choices, Warrior, Necro and Guardian were at 22k base health, with most of their gear having some sort of vitality, putting them at 24-26k health. Guardians got moved down to the second tier in BWE2 though, so they are not longer invincible when they run a staff and scepter+shield setup. In BWE1 a guildy and I were running support guardian+hybrid warrior and we 2v5ed in clocktower and won because the guardian was able to put out so much healing with the elite, on top of the huge survivability the hybrid warrior spec has (two consecutive endure pains for 10s of complete immunity), but BWE2 fixed that by making guardians a viable target instead of being nearly immortal healing tanks when run in a support role. Things are getting balanced, and Anet has had a pretty good track record for PvP skill balance, so I have high hopes for a good competitive game in the future.


----------



## malikq86

^ Sonny, which profession was your favorite overall? Which is your primary?


----------



## Rakhasa

Im stilling getting around 55 GPU usage on both cards, not optimized.. but better than before


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've just found out that Sea of Sorrows server is an Oceanic server... but unofficial.
> 
> Are there any server info that we can find here which is more US base player? Issue with me is the people login only when I'm sleeping. lol I will have a hard time to find a East coast guild in those servers.


Exact same with me, everyone seems to be going to US servers but being from England the time difference means i'll likely be offline when its busy and online when its empty :/


----------



## FLCLimax

no offense but none of your class balance assessments are any good. a collective of 9 and a half disjointed days where professions worked differently 1/3 of the time is nothing. especially since there's a learning curve and build variety among classes. remember new waves of people in each beta = new waves of the same initial reaction to every adjustment necessary from not having a laundry list of quests to grab when you log in to classes with many different builds.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I'm likely going to go on Desolation server, doesnt seem like its going to be as full as some of the NA ones that have loads of people from loads of websites on it but atleast its a English one and in the EU so more chance people will be online when i am


----------



## Tridacnid

Have they implemented DX10 yet? If they have, does it make any noticable improvements? I'm on vacation and won't have the chance to play this weekend.


----------



## FLCLimax

you guys whining about melee, is this what you wanted?

@ Tridacnid: no they haven't.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> you guys whining about melee, is this what you wanted?
> 
> @ Tridacnid: no they haven't.


That's funny. You know, this reminds me of a comment I have. What's the purpose of dodge if missile attacks (spells, arrows, bullets et al) "follow" you?

Anyway, no one has responded to my question about the Graphics Options. I notice that when I open the Options Pane> Graphics, make changes, then close and reopen the Pane the changes are reset.

Also, I find my newest toon to be amusing.

*Introducing Minnie Mauser*


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I'm so not sure about buying the game. Havent played GW before so not sure what I'm up too. Always been a huge WoW fan, SWTOR too. But GW2 from what I see is looking a lot cartoony.

Is there any ressemblance between GW2 and WoW? Whats the good thing about GW2 that makes you think it's wrong not to buy it?

I need help! lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Man I am having a hard time deciding which class to play for live. I wanted to finalize my decision this BWE. I am leaning toward Rifle Warrior but after playing it most of the weekend it kinda feels "bland" or "vanilla". Same 10 keys or so and no fancy effects. Plus being limited to single target only might not be the best thing for WvW.

Tried a couple of different Ele builds and I just can't get a good vibe about them. Single target damage seems lower than my Warrior but it does have AoE. But AoE doesn't seem to help all that much in sPvP where everyone is moving around constantly. Plus of course they drop faster.

Has anyone found a class that was like OMG this is perfect for me and never looked back? I am having a heck of a time choosing. (I am one of those types that likes to hard core game a single character and get as good as possible with em and not have 10 different ones).


----------



## FLCLimax

all the negative stuff we've just discussed still lands the game squarely above WoW. GW1's PvP was one of the top 3 for this type of game.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I'm so not sure about buying the game. Havent played GW before so not sure what I'm up too. Always been a huge WoW fan, SWTOR too. But GW2 from what I see is looking a lot cartoony.
> Is there any ressemblance between GW2 and WoW? Whats the good thing about GW2 that makes you think it's wrong not to buy it?
> I need help! lol


GW1 was a completely different game to GW2.
Combat is quite different than wow. Good thing its free to play, you only have to buy the game and play as much as you want.


----------



## djriful

This is my character, Spinel.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Found the BEST way to get a feel for classes, go into the Mist place. It levels your character to lvl 80, unlocks EVERY skill and everything Only downside is you dont have given every useable weapon so can only judge it based on what you start with but still Done it with all the classes to get a feel for them. Ranger doesn't feel to great, loved Engineer with all the weapon options and Guardian seemed kinda Paladin like. Elemental wasnt too bad either and still liking the Mesmer so Necromancer has gone down a bit it just didnt feel that great . Likely going to have a character for most of the races - just to get the feel for all the stories, which class for which race i have yet to decide the only race i will unlikely use is Slyvari as i just cant stand it

Likely classes i will go with are Mesmer, Engineer, Ele, Guardian and not sure about the 5th, also dont know what my main will be either which doesnt really help me much :/

EDIT:

So thats every class tried in Order of how much i like them : Mesmer > Engineer > Ele > Necro > Guardian > Ranger > Warrior > Thief
I might like the Necro more then the Guardian but seeing as i already have 3 "range" classes in the form of Mesmer, Engi and Ele i dont see the point in having another one so i will be making a Guardian instead of it. Still going with Mesmer, Engineer, Ele and Guardian for 4 of my 5 classes as for class and race combinations think i will make a Asura Mesmer, Charr Guardian, Norn Engineer and Human Elemental


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> you guys whining about melee, is this what you wanted?
> @ Tridacnid: no they haven't.


That is a JOKE, i really hope things like that dont get into the game proper - easy to dodge but even when you dont it doesnt do barely any damage - makes the whole dodge thing pointless. Of course this is just ONE mob during a beta so who knows lets just hope they dont nerf everything to make it easy for everyone


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Found the BEST way to get a feel for classes, go into the Mist place. It levels your character to lvl 80, unlocks EVERY skill and everything


I think that is pretty common knowledge.


----------



## PureBlackFire

some low level vids. go easy on me. I was just checking how my video settings would run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that is pretty common knowledge.


For me it wasnt, and i didnt see it mentioned here
(first Beat for me)

Not sure why, but my internet dies when i get a DC - too the point i have to reset my router, this doesnt happen on ANY other online game i play including wow and its really beginning to annoy me too the point of not even buying this game, i have been forced to reset my router about 10 times in the last hour...

Why it does this i dont know, i dont have this problem with ANY other game i play.


----------



## Rakhasa

Just a shot of what the bloom's like in the dream area. It's pretty intense, but the games looking damn good.


----------



## djriful

There is a new firmware update for Steelseries Sensei mouse. =) Whoever has it.

Quote:


> *Release notes:*
> Software:
> 
> SteelSeries Engine 2.4.1600 (Windows)
> Public Release: July 5th, 2012
> New Features:
> - Added support for Guild Wars 2® Gaming Mouse
> Created a unique Guild Wars 2 device theme
> Over 60 pre-defined Guild Wars 2 macros for quick configuration
> Actions:
> - Keypress Macros can no longer be recorded that has a button press without a corresponding button release.
> - It is no longer possible to exceed maximum character lengths for action names by creating copy actions.
> - Deleting a key press in the Advanced Editor will now automatically delete the corresponding key release. Deleting a key release will in turn automatically delete the key press.
> Profiles:
> - Performing other actions immediately after creating a New Profile no longer causes the Engine to crash.
> - Fixed a minor issue where duplicate profiles would not be sorted in the right order.
> - Fixed an issue where renamed profiles would revert to their original names.
> - It is no longer possible to exceed maximum character length for profile names by creating copy profiles.
> Settings:
> - The Tip for mouse illumination has been updated to clarify that "Trigger" mode is not present on all mice with illumination.
> General:
> - Fixed issue with certain texts being cut off.
> - Included translations for many words/phrases in non-English language settings.
> - Updated the free space requirement in the installer.
> 
> Firmware Repair Tool 1.19.3.2
> Public Release: July 5th , 2012
> New Device:
> - Guild Wars 2 Mouse: firmware version 257


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that is pretty common knowledge.


I actually didn't know about that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yay...more DC's that have killed my internet.
Anyone else getting this? I dont understand why this game and ONLY this game kills my whole internet too the point i have to reset my router but NO other game does.

In other news - Mesmer is less then useless in PvP relies on the images too much and barely does any damage without them
Ele as i have read is pretty meh as well in PvP - having the atunement thing have a 30second cool down is stupid
Though this is in the "proper" PvP not the server based one, maybe it does better in that i dont know but from the Battlegrounds side both are meh, tried with various weapons and such and still the same thing

Played some Battlegrounds on Elemental, Mesmer and Necro and none of them were that great. Tried with different weapons and such but still getting hit like a truck by EVERYTHING could be due to them doing it the whole weekend and thus having much better gear, if not - then that is very unbalanced. So far PvP in my opinion is very meh, even with its issues WoW battlegrounds are ALOT better. though they look nicer its just too confined and makes it very hard too see pretty much anything

The way its been so far, Battlegorunds are very meh, but i did like the WvWvW thing but again, dint get too much time in it. Going to try Battleground using some of the other classes but so far Ele, Mesmer and Necro were pretty poor getting ganked by everything


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> That is a JOKE, i really hope things like that dont get into the game proper - easy to dodge but even when you dont it doesnt do barely any damage - makes the whole dodge thing pointless. Of course this is just ONE mob during a beta so who knows lets just hope they dont nerf everything to make it easy for everyone


Haha, I had noticed that I could take on a lot of higher level mobs without dying. For example, I was taking on three level 22s at level 19 on my guardian without a problem. I thought I was just learning to handle the class better, last beta I was dying fairly easily.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yay...more DC's
> In other news - Mesmer is less then useless in PvP relies on the images too much and barely does any damage without them


I have no idea how to phrase this in text to not sound terribly but are you sure you're playing each correctly or know the best way to optimize each of said classes?

Mesmer GS w/ 1HSword/xx and power/crit build is doing quite some good burst currently. Phantasms are a good damage source, not just normal 'illusions' which are more so there for tricks and games. Assuming you'd like a bit more support/condition based you can easily throw on a staff and add some awesome combo dynamic's with chaos storm/chaos armor. Not every weapon set goes hand in hand with every stat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ele as i have read is pretty meh as well in PvP - having the atunement thing have a 30second cool down is stupid


Elementalist can fill a few positions in almost any pvp scenario(sPvP, WvW, etc). Mostly they're seen in sPvP as a highly mobile burst class using scepter/dagger for aoe burst/cleanse/mobility or dagger/dagger for more single target focus and mobility. Attunement swapping having a 30second cooldown? Are you sure this is the same game?







Attunements each have their own separate 15 second cooldown. This can be lowered by putting points in the Arcane trait tree as well.

Hope I've helped clear some things, since this made me scratch my head.









---
[Edit]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Played some Battlegrounds on Elemental, Mesmer and Necro and none of them were that great. Tried with different weapons and such but still getting hit like a truck by EVERYTHING could be due to them doing it the whole weekend and thus having much better gear, if not - then that is very unbalanced. So far PvP in my opinion is very meh, even with its issues WoW battlegrounds are ALOT better. though they look nicer its just too confined and makes it very hard too see pretty much anything
> The way its been so far, Battlegorunds are very meh, but i did like the WvWvW thing but again, dint get too much time in it. Going to try Battleground using some of the other classes but so far Ele, Mesmer and Necro were pretty poor getting ganked by everything


Once again, how are you using your traits in each of these professions? Are you changing your rune, amulet, weapon sigils and jewel to better associate the stats you need based on your needs/weapon? Using the starting accessories doesn't really give you the correct idea for the class. I'm not going to comment on what game has better pvp, as this is about GW2 and not other things.

Edit2.

Survivability wise there's quite a big difference again with each stat. You have Vitality increasing HP and Toughness increasing armor. Condition dmg against you is /not/ affected by toughness or protection(-33% dmg). Are you being bursted more often then not? Do you have ~10k hp and no toughness? In this situation it's probably best to up your hp pool overall no matter what but having toughness will increase your survivability by a very needed margin. Fighting a heavy condition based team? Vitality(HP) is your only source to live longer against such.

Finding a happy balance between offensive/defensive stats is a really big key(but only one of!) in being able to execute each profession to its fullest against others.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> I have no idea how to phrase this in text to not sound terribly but are you sure you're playing each correctly or know the best way to optimize each of said classes?
> Mesmer GS w/ 1HSword/xx and power/crit build is doing quite some good burst currently. Phantasms are a good damage source, not just normal 'illusions' which are more so there for tricks and games. Assuming you'd like a bit more support/condition based you can easily throw on a staff and add some awesome combo dynamic's with chaos storm/chaos armor. Not every weapon set goes hand in hand with every stat.
> Elementalist can fill a few positions in almost any pvp scenario(sPvP, WvW, etc). Mostly they're seen in sPvP as a highly mobile burst class using scepter/dagger for aoe burst/cleanse/mobility or dagger/dagger for more single target focus and mobility. Attunement swapping having a 30second cooldown? Are you sure this is the same game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attunements each have their own separate 15 second cooldown. This can be lowered by putting points in the Arcane trait tree as well.
> Hope I've helped clear some things, since this made me scratch my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> [Edit]
> Once again, how are you using your traits in each of these professions? Are you changing your rune, amulet and jewel to better associate the stats you need based on your needs/weapon? Using the starting accessories doesn't really give you the correct idea for the class. I'm not going to comment on what game has better pvp, as this is about GW2 and not other things.


Care to list a few builds with weapon combos for WvWvW? I was running ele with a staff and I was switching mostly between air, water, and a little fire. For the most part I was using air but I did switch to water for a bit of AoE damage.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> *big snip*


Yeah i doubt its just me, seeing as in game LOADS of people were complaining about it, something tells me despite all the "options" you have it will be ONE spec (weapon/skills/traits) that everyone will be using. I was taking a guess at the atunement cool down, yeah i know its for each one i guess its due to options you get for when swapping atunements too stop them being spammed. As i said i tried every weapon combo for each class for a couple of BGS at a time but each and every time i was just easy meat as taking just stupid amounts of damage, though as i stated this could be down to people just spamming BGS and getting better and better gear.

I tried the basic combos (the weapons, traits you start with) as well as then looking into others. 1 Vs 1 could stand a chance anymore then its just INSANELY one sided, unlike wow you CAN take on several people and live here you die within seconds...

I had like 26,000health for one of them sure it was a Necro try and even then nuked down with WAY too much ease, Then again the game has the EXACT same problem as WoW in PvP...No one really helps out, they see you dying they will ignore you even if the other person is almost dead with all these "support" options and rarely anyone helps with conditions, Booms or even sending out the odd AoE heal or anything...


----------



## malikq86

*VEGA got tweeted by ANET! LOL!!*



http://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/227126518244077570


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Haha, I had noticed that I could take on a lot of higher level mobs without dying. For example, I was taking on three level 22s at level 19 on my guardian without a problem. I thought I was just learning to handle the class better, last beta I was dying fairly easily.


Yeah the game has ZERO challenge from what i have seen. The events are far too easy, the mobs are too easy and have been able to fight several mobs at a time that are 3 or 4 lvls higher and have no real problems. Now of course this is from the lvl 1-15 content, i REALLY hope the rest of the game isnt like this


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah the game has ZERO challenge from what i have seen. The events are far too easy, the mobs are too easy and have been able to fight several mobs at a time that are 3 or 4 lvls higher and have no real problems. Now of course this is from the lvl 1-15 content, i REALLY hope the rest of the game isnt like this


Its also still the beta, no telling how many things will be switched in the next month before release.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> *VEGA got tweeted by ANET! LOL!!*
> 
> http://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/227126518244077570


Haha, hopefully they will look into some of my Eyefinity suggestions.


----------



## Moridin

I'm so torn between Elementalist, Ranger, Necro, and Guardian for PVPing.

Not so sure about melee since I usually use ranged, but it seems Guardians have great survivability and damage all around.

I've heard Necro's have a bit more surivability than the Ele's but lack a little more damage wise to balance those classes out. Is this true?

I'm not too big into the whole pet thing, but I heard good things about Ranger's in PVP.

Which do you guys think would be best for PVP? I'm leaning toward Elementalist but I heard from people in game that you need dual daggers to even have a chance to survive.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> Care to list a few builds with weapon combos for WvWvW? I was running ele with a staff and I was switching mostly between air, water, and a little fire. For the most part I was using air but I did switch to water for a bit of AoE damage.


Page is acting up for me! Can't see your post on the page, but it directs me to it, lol.

As far as WvWvW Ele, I would say staff is very strong because of a few things; good range, offers group healing, group cleansing, aoe damage. It's quite an all-in-one package which fits nicely in WvW. The thing to keep in mind is that you may not always be grouping with such a big group. You may be roaming to back-cap some of the smaller posts(with a small group) and then mobility and burst dmg will help more. As most things, pick what you'd like to be doing and then trait/weapon accordingly to that + playstyle.

You have a lot of room for elementalist as far as your traits in WvW. I'm going to assume you want to just stick with a group and do as you see fit. (You could also change to scepter/xx and go the same build but exchange greater traits for 'aura' buffs to yourself + area around you. Pick something that suits your playstyle and things you're comfortable with/enjoy and then go with it. I'm an avid min/maxer in every game but I've noticed with GW2 you can get away with things a bit more akin to your liking.

WvW Water
I left the weapon sigil and the 3 pvp accessories blank as you can fill in your playstyle better than I could. Ideally up your HP some and then fill in with how you're playing. Want more raw aoe damage? Feel free to go fire and whatnot.

Edit-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> .


If you've had an issue with most of the classes I'm going to say you're doing something wrong. Take it as you will.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> I'm so torn between Elementalist, Ranger, Necro, and Guardian for PVPing.
> Not so sure about melee since I usually use ranged, but it seems Guardians have great survivability and damage all around.
> I've heard Necro's have a bit more surivability than the Ele's but lack a little more damage wise to balance those classes out. Is this true?
> I'm not too big into the whole pet thing, but I heard good things about Ranger's in PVP.
> Which do you guys think would be best for PVP? I'm leaning toward Elementalist but I heard from people in game that you need dual daggers to even have a chance to survive.


Don't take my opinion to seriously...only played each for a very short period of time to get an idea...but if I had to guess...I would say...

Guardians are probably the best for PvP...so defensive and they heal a lot as well - they can probably just wear people down. Warriors are up there as well - great offensive and defense. Thieves have very nice spike damage (direct damage) but def. take a beating. I hear "Necro Tanks" can also be really good in PvP, I personally was never a pet/minion guy. Ranger is great for PvE...im not sure how they do in PvP though...Engineer was kinda of meh...has a tooonnn of utilities and support stuff...but not really feeling it.

That said..I currently, find Elementalist the most fun and challenging to play...in PvP and PvE.

I still need to try Mesmer though.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Its also still the beta, no telling how many things will be switched in the next month before release.


Some of the missions are a bit unbalanced. While most were pretty easy there were a few that were actually really difficult unless you were in a group. There was one where you had to kill the flame elemental and it took over an hour between a lot of people. Pretty much had to do a little damage at a time, die, res, repeat. Multiple flame embers and the elemental was spamming immolate which did 500-600 damage per shot.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> If you've had an issue with most of the classes I'm going to say you're doing something wrong. Take it as you will.


Not with every class, just seems the light armor classes are very squishy. Changing to Sword/Gun combo seems okay for the Mesmer but again its not really the 1 Vs 1 unless its against Engi/melee thats more of the problem its how unbalanced it is when theres say 3 Vs 2 and it doesnt help that in most situations EVERYONE goes full offense and doesnt bother trying to help others

ad a few recent good matches using the Sword/Gun combo but we'll see.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> If you've had an issue with most of the classes I'm going to say you're doing something wrong. Take it as you will.


Its not all the classes, just seems the light armor classes are bit too squishy, changed too Sword/Gun for Mesmer seemed to work okay but hard to judge as most of the fighting as was in groups


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Don't take my opinion to seriously...only played each for a very short period of time to get an idea...but if I had to guess...I would say...
> Guardians are probably the best for PvP...so defensive and they heal a lot as well - they can probably just wear people down. Warriors are up there as well - great offensive and defense. Thieves have very nice spike damage (direct damage) but def. take a beating. I hear "Necro Tanks" can also be really good in PvP, I personally was never a pet/minion guy. Ranger is great for PvE...im not sure how they do in PvP though...Engineer was kinda of meh...has a tooonnn of utilities and support stuff...but not really feeling it.
> That said..I currently, find Elementalist the most fun and challenging to play...in PvP and PvE.
> I still need to try Mesmer though.


Wasn't diggin' the Warrior, too plain for my liking.
Didn't even try Thief or Mesmer, I just know I won't like those classes either.
Didn't really like the playstyle of the Engineer too much either, wasn't my thing.

I was leaning more toward Ele than Necro to be honest. I only tried the skills they give you with that default axe and horn for offhand though, what's a good weapon combo for necros?

I started using a 2-handed greatsword with the Guardian, and it's incredible. You can literally leap towards enemies and pull them towards you too. The thing is, when those are on cooldown wouldn't kiters just dodge everything like crazy? This is what i'm most worried about with melee.


----------



## volim

For all those playing the beta, has anybody tried the ranger class? Does it even exist anymore? Because I really, really never hear about it lol.

I was wondering how the ranger stacks up against other classes, since now in GW2 every class has access to ranged attacks.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Ele with Dagger/Dagger combo is alot better, though (might have been a bug) i couldnt swap out weapons for some reason?
Changed my traits quite a bit and getting more used to Atonement switching as well, using Air to move about thanks to the speed buff and then going Fire or earth depending on single or AoE. Not too bad, HUGE learning curve though - its all about what benefits the most in the given situation

Necro i still hate, even with changing sweapons, traits and such it still feels meh

Bad Point (IMO) I wish you could change the other skills and the elite skill as well when you weapon change, of course this doesnt mean they should be useable but think allowing us to change them for when they are ready would have been a nice touch - Like if i dont have anything on cool down and i need health - go Water and have the other skills set for things that give you a shield or some sort of defense


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ele with Dagger/Dagger combo is alot better, though (might have been a bug) i couldnt swap out weapons for some reason?
> Changed my traits quite a bit and getting more used to Atonement switching as well, using Air to move about thanks to the speed buff and then going Fire or earth depending on single or AoE. Not too bad, HUGE learning curve though - its all about what benefits the most in the given situation
> Necro i still hate, even with changing sweapons, traits and such it still feels meh
> Bad Point (IMO) I wish you could change the other skills and the elite skill as well when you weapon change, of course this doesnt mean they should be useable but think allowing us to change them for when they are ready would have been a nice touch - Like if i dont have anything on cool down and i need health - go Water and have the other skills set for things that give you a shield or some sort of defense


Not so sure it's a bug, I don't think Ele's can switch weapons. I didn't even see the option to do so.

I don't hate Necro's, I just don't know what weapon combo to use with them. Would love to try the class out more, but I don't know what weapons I should be using. Not so geared to summons (pets) either.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Wasn't diggin' the Warrior, too plain for my liking.
> Didn't even try Thief or Mesmer, I just know I won't like those classes either.
> Didn't really like the playstyle of the Engineer too much either, wasn't my thing.
> I was leaning more toward Ele than Necro to be honest. I only tried the skills they give you with that default axe and horn for offhand though, what's a good weapon combo for necros?
> I started using a 2-handed greatsword with the Guardian, and it's incredible. You can literally leap towards enemies and pull them towards you too. The thing is, when those are on cooldown wouldn't kiters just dodge everything like crazy? This is what i'm most worried about with melee.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Not so sure it's a bug, I don't think Ele's can switch weapons. I didn't even see the option to do so.
> I don't hate Necro's, I just don't know what weapon combo to use with them. Would love to try the class out more, but I don't know what weapons I should be using. Not so geared to summons (pets) either.


Just click "H" and go the the Mist PvP menu, at the very bottom of the Hero panel...enter. Once there...go through the portal at the top of this training zone area....you will enter another training zone. There is a vendor there that will give you level 80 pvp gear for free, including weapons. Just take all of them...now go to the level 80 mobs at the top of this training zone...and test out your skills/weapons vs them.

That's the best/fastest way I have found to test out professions.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> For all those playing the beta, has anybody tried the ranger class? Does it even exist anymore? Because I really, really never hear about it lol.
> I was wondering how the ranger stacks up against other classes, since now in GW2 every class has access to ranged attacks.


In PvE, I could kite anything with my ranger. I know a lot of people find the pets to be generally weak, but if you learn to kite and swap pets its not that hard. Pet AI has vastly improved since BWE2, not perfect but much better. Rangers are pretty squishy in pvp but I usually only play with axe/warhorn and longbow and try to keep a distance. Class just isnt for me though, the overall feel to the ranger is just kind of blah.


----------



## malikq86

^ I hear ranger with a sword is baddass...might work better in PvP...instead of pets.


----------



## djriful

Can someone explain what is the orange text meant? And is there a way to tell what profession is the user character?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Not so sure it's a bug, I don't think Ele's can switch weapons. I didn't even see the option to do so.


If thats true, thats a broken design, if other classes can (Mesmer and Necro both can)
The Engineer cant either :/ i dont see the reason behind having a weapon swapping ability that can change skills in combat IF its only for certain classes when it comes to PvP :/
Just tried Engineer standard build (default traits, skills and such) and it is QUALITY does SO much more damage then the Necro, Mesmer and ele i have tried.
At the moment its : Engineer > Ele > Mesmer > Necro for the classes in PvP and how much i like them dropping turrets and then grenades and blowing everything the hell up is SO fun
I have tried Gun/Gun and rifle so far both seem solid, think i might give the shield option a go as well just to try it out


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can someone explain what is the orange text meant? And is there a way to tell what profession is the user character?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/969537/


Might mean they're on a different server?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I'm so not sure about buying the game. Havent played GW before so not sure what I'm up too. Always been a huge WoW fan, SWTOR too. But GW2 from what I see is looking a lot cartoony.
> 
> Is there any ressemblance between GW2 and WoW? Whats the good thing about GW2 that makes you think it's wrong not to buy it?
> 
> I need help! lol


Funny, that is exactly how I felt about WoW and why I couldn't bring myself to commit to it. I always felt like it was too cartoony whereas I felt that GW was more like a graphic novel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man I am having a hard time deciding which class to play for live. I wanted to finalize my decision this BWE. I am leaning toward Rifle Warrior but after playing it most of the weekend it kinda feels "bland" or "vanilla". Same 10 keys or so and no fancy effects. Plus being limited to single target only might not be the best thing for WvW.
> 
> Tried a couple of different Ele builds and I just can't get a good vibe about them. Single target damage seems lower than my Warrior but it does have AoE. But AoE doesn't seem to help all that much in sPvP where everyone is moving around constantly. Plus of course they drop faster.
> 
> Has anyone found a class that was like OMG this is perfect for me and never looked back? I am having a heck of a time choosing. (I am one of those types that likes to hard core game a single character and get as good as possible with em and not have 10 different ones).


I am feeling the same kind of anxiety about the skills in general. I think that the inability to fully customize all the skill slots is going to make this game boring in a hurry. In all I have played in 3 of the BWE and have yet to come to like the non-customizable weapon based skills. I have only leveled any of my toon as high as level 16 or so and find that I am bored with the first 5 slots by level 6 or 8.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Might mean they're on a different server?


Maybe.

GW2 really need a manual even it is digital format as PDF.... some UI I still don't get it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, notice a few things playing sPvP all weekend:

They SERIOUSLY need to remove "downed state" and "finish them punch ground" mechanic from all PvP. Worst PvP mechanic I've ever seen put into an MMORPG. A kill should be a kill, not spend your time running around trying to "punch the ground" on some teleporting/self resurrecting, knock back throwing silliness.

If your AFK in a sPvP game and don't move for 30 seconds you get KICKED. This one doesn't need much explanation does it? What is with all the morons that join matches to sit there AFK taking up a valuable slot?

Need a way to tone down the particle effects. Been saying this since the first GW2 movie came out. Seriously over-done, distracting and makes it hard to see what's going on in larger fights.


----------



## djriful

Asura story = Invention of Patent Trolls.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> If thats true, thats a broken design, if other classes can (Mesmer and Necro both can)
> The Engineer cant either :/ i dont see the reason behind having a weapon swapping ability that can change skills in combat IF its only for certain classes when it comes to PvP :/


The Ele has 4 attunements. That gives you 20 weapon skills. The engineer has kits. The classes are balanced around damage and options. If you have a ton of ways to deal with threats, you can't have a lot of damage. If you do lots of damage, then it would be crazy to also be able to do lots of damage. It would be insane if the ele could also weapon swap, they would have 40 skills!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, notice a few things playing sPvP all weekend:
> They SERIOUSLY need to remove "downed state" and "finish them punch ground" mechanic from all PvP. Worst PvP mechanic I've ever seen put into an MMORPG. A kill should be a kill, not spend your time running around trying to "punch the ground" on some teleporting/self resurrecting, knock back throwing silliness.
> If your AFK in a sPvP game and don't move for 30 seconds you get KICKED. This one doesn't need much explanation does it? What is with all the morons that join matches to sit there AFK taking up a valuable slot?
> Need a way to tone down the particle effects. Been saying this since the first GW2 movie came out. Seriously over-done, distracting and makes it hard to see what's going on in larger fights.


I'll go ahead and say this will NEVER happen. The game is heavily balanced around the downed state and people are going to have to learn to deal with downed threats appropriately. There are a lot of skills that alter/modify/counter the downed state in PVE and PVP so messing with the downed state will be one heck of a task. Stop running around and punching the ground, GRAB THE CAPTURE POINT. sPVP isn't just about kills so don't worry about it. If you can keep a guy stuck in the downed state you are doing an amazing job. He can do much less downed than he can do alive. Just make sure you have the capture point and let him teleport around all he wants. It is almost in your best interest to NOT kill them. Just tap them whenever they start healing and keep your distance.

Both types of PVP will have an auto-kick timer added. There is dev confirmation that this is implemented but it did not make it into BWE3. I don't have a link though, so you might have to google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ele with Dagger/Dagger combo is alot better, though (might have been a bug) i couldnt swap out weapons for some reason?


Ele's cannot swap weapons because they can already swap types of magic. Imagine being able to swap types of magic AND weapons. That would be way too unfair


----------



## JMattes

Can someone point where to research the races and classes..

Trying to figure out what I want to play and I cant really figure out what earch race offers as stat bonuses..

Much appreciated!

Oh and professions and stuff would be great too


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ele with Dagger/Dagger combo is alot better, though (might have been a bug) i couldnt swap out weapons for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Ele's cannot swap weapons because they can already swap types of magic. Imagine being able to swap types of magic AND weapons. That would be way too unfair
Click to expand...

It would be the master class jack of all trade... I agree. It would steamroll everyone.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can someone point where to research the races and classes..
> Trying to figure out what I want to play and I cant really figure out what earch race offers as stat bonuses..
> Much appreciated!
> Oh and professions and stuff would be great too


Pick a race you like and then pick a class you like! There are no racial stat bonuses so no class is better a profession than any other. This game doesn't have tank/healer/DPS in the same way more MMO's do, so you have a lot of research to do. Skills are more based on weapon loadout than class, so each class has a lot of options for playstyle.

This really isn't your typical MMO.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Pick a race you like and then pick a class you like! There are no racial stat bonuses so no class is better a profession than any other. This game doesn't have tank/healer/DPS in the same way more MMO's do, so you have a lot of research to do. Skills are more based on weapon loadout than class, so each class has a lot of options for playstyle.
> This really isn't your typical MMO.


Mind sharing a link so I can do some research..?

Guess I need a beginners guide lol


----------



## bogey1337

My fps nearly doubled after that quick maintenance. Impressive anet! Also, you gotta give it to them, the do maintenance pretty fast. Even patches. Ridiculous!


----------



## ThaSpacePope

I'm finding my dual core rig possibly the reason performance is so low. My 7770 barely ever hits above 50% even in only 10 man pvp. And I have my graphics set to "performance" @ 1680x1050. I know my 7770 isn't that great at dx9, but I wonder if going quad would see a major upgrade to fps. Anyone tried disabling a couple of cores and see what happens to fps?


----------



## Zen00

Where's that area that automatically levels your character to max, the mist thingy?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Where's that area that automatically levels your character to max, the mist thingy?


I just posted how to get there: http://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/3840#post_17765669


----------



## Zen00

Oh, I thought you meant your PvE character instantly to 80. Oh well.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i wanna play my LV28 elementalist


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Oh, I thought you meant your PvE character instantly to 80. Oh well.


eh? i mean if your create a toon ...which starts in pve...and complete the intro quest for your race...you should then get access to the mist option in the Hero panel. Once you join the mist pvp zone, you get auto leveled to 80 (only while you are there). Is there such a thing as pvp only toons? like in gw1?


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> I'm finding my dual core rig possibly the reason performance is so low. My 7770 barely ever hits above 50% even in only 10 man pvp. And I have my graphics set to "performance" @ 1680x1050. I know my 7770 isn't that great at dx9, but I wonder if going quad would see a major upgrade to fps. Anyone tried disabling a couple of cores and see what happens to fps?


Ive got phenom x2 unlocked to triple. (cant do quad. 4th core defective.) I can say theres a lot of difference when going for more cores. Also, the client is still undergoing optimizations so we'll get better fps @launch.


----------



## malikq86

Anyone know if Anet is planning on publishing World PvP Records for Beta #3?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Mind sharing a link so I can do some research..?
> Guess I need a beginners guide lol


http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1058358-Guild-Wars-2-Mass-info-for-the-uninitiated.-READ-ME

I'm not sure if it is up to date, but it is the only thing I can think of that really sums up the game.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> eh? i mean if your create a toon ...which starts in pve...and complete the intro quest for your race...you should then get access to the mist option in the Hero panel. Once you join the mist pvp zone, you get auto leveled to 80 (only while you are there). Is there such a thing as pvp only toons? like in gw1?


As in it would last beyond the PvP area.


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, those who are having some FPS issues can you put this into your GW2 shortcut by adding this command line?

*"-umbra gpu"*

This option will switch by to CPU based instead of GPU. Pretty much like the previous beta 1 & 2.

ANet said they will add this option in the setting so people can switch it if it is better for them.

---

Anyone tried GW2 on Windows 8? =P


----------



## malikq86

me missing around with an Anet employee "Witters"...trapping him/her in my turrets.



Me sharing a laugh with Anet employee "Dungeon Robbb" ..who was in sleep command for hours...I never saw him move during the beta. I then trapped him in my turrets.


----------



## Tridacnid

For those asking about Necro, I found a dagger/dagger and staff condition/healing build to be a lot of fun in PVE. Played almost no WvW and sPvP, so I can't comment there.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> For those asking about Necro, I found a dagger/dagger and staff condition/healing build to be a lot of fun in PVE. Played almost no WvW and sPvP, so I can't comment there.


i tried necro with dual daggers and max minions for utilities...it was pretty good. having a army of 6 minions is kinda of cool...but not really my playing style..seemed strong though.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i tried necro with dual daggers and max minions for utilities...it was pretty good. having a army of 6 minions is kinda of cool...but not really my playing style..seemed strong though.


I'm actually trying this out now. Max minions, traited for minions to do more damage, have more health, and heal me, with lots of toughness and vitality. I can hold points for quite a while when out numbered.

After having finally played all 8 classes. I still can't decide what class I'll be rolling come launch. I spent all of this weekend in sPvP, still haven't touched any race other than humans and have completely ignored the story quests.


----------



## Bielijbog

Been playing Engineer for the most part, mainly just sPVP since I don't want to have to relevel... Been averaging 200~ points a game with about 8-10 kills and only 1 or 2 deaths.
So, that will probably be my main with maybe a Guardian or Mesmer alt.

Haven't tried out Thief, Necro, or Ranger yet though.


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know how to get there? I've been running up and down the edge... this is driving me crazy.


----------



## malikq86

^ hmmm...maybe there is an underground cave...idk.


----------



## Blackops_2

Guild Wars 2 hunger games lol. Wasn't as fun as the last event but still fun none the less.


----------



## CallsignVega

That was the most lame beta event ever. I was even a survivor and won. I want that hour of my life back holy crap.


----------



## Zen00

So, what was the final event? I didn't get to see it as I was trapped in a loading screen. :/


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That was the most lame beta event ever. I was even a survivor and won. I want that hour of my life back holy crap.


Yeah the map is just too big for it... it's hard to look for enemies.

But again this is much diff than any mmo I've played. I had so much fun.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That was the most lame beta event ever. I was even a survivor and won. I want that hour of my life back holy crap.


I have to agree it wasn't that great, the last one was awesome IMO though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I loved the Engineer, didnt get the chance to try the Thief or Warrior but dont think i would have liked them anyway. Norn though i think they are WAY too tall, even at the shortest so dont really like them, will likely force myself into playing through 1 just too get the story done. Thought the Engineer gameplay was ALOT of fun and they just seemed too have alot more damage even in the default setup, great damage, solid health (had about 26,000) with turrets and grenades.

Likely going to be Engineer > Ele > Mesmer >Guardian > ????? in order from main too alt. Think i will make the Engineer as well as the ele Humans as the Norn just arent worthy of being mains, way too tall in my opinion. Mesmer will be Asura, Guardian will be Charr and the 5th will likely be a Norn something


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Ive got phenom x2 unlocked to triple. (cant do quad. 4th core defective.) I can say theres a lot of difference when going for more cores. Also, the client is still undergoing optimizations so we'll get better fps @launch.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I only got the chance to play it on a 2 threaded / 2 core pentium g630. I saw CPU usage close to 100% most of the time with my gpu hovering at 50% or so.


----------



## S.M.

I have a desperate question for everyone here.

Did anyone here, or does anyone here know of someone who played the beta weekend on a mobile AMD APU? An A6 or better? How did it do?


----------



## l337sft

So is the beta over? Is there any way to get in besides pre ordering the game?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> So is the beta over? Is there any way to get in besides pre ordering the game?


Pre order or buy the game at launch. pre order gets you 3 day head start.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> So is the beta over? Is there any way to get in besides pre ordering the game?


It's over. That was the last beta weekend until release on August 28th.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Pre order or buy the game at launch. pre order gets you 3 day head start.


Even with the three day head start I feel like this month is going to go by soooo slooowww.

I came home from work and was ready to play and then remembered the event was over...

Guess its time to work on some of that steam backlog.


----------



## Zen00

Meh, I didn't even play this beta weekend really. I'm waiting till the full release.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Still debating buying it - £50 is an insane price for a standard edition, sure its not pay monthly but still.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Still debating buying it - £50 is an insane price for a standard edition, sure its not pay monthly but still.


Think of it this way, no monthly fee and they don't have DLC or "expansion packs".


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Think of it this way, no monthly fee and they don't have DLC or "expansion packs".


If thats the case, the game wont last that long what happens when the majority of the people are at lvl 80 in the best looking gear (seeing as gear item dont affect performance) the game wont last that long if there is no way to progress when everyone has the best looking gear, highest PvP rank, 100% game completion, ect

I would be expecting DLC/Expansion if they want the game too last


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Think of it this way, no monthly fee and they don't have DLC or "expansion packs".


There will be expansions, like any other MMO out there. You do have to buy them. But still free to play.
£50 is a standard price.

There is potential for GW2, its not small by any means.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> There will be expansions, like any other MMO out there. You do have to buy them. But still free to play.
> £50 is a standard price.
> There is potential for GW2, its not small by any means.


Did GW have any that you had to buy?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Did GW have any that you had to buy?


Had - No. you could still play the game with the original version and do all the PvP stuff you wanted...that was the same.

But there were 3 expansions that added more PvE areas, new professions, skills for those professions, etc.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Did GW have any that you had to buy?


GW1 had the main game (Prophecies), 2 standalone expansion (Factions and Nightfall) that could be played without owning Prophecies but if you had it then you could use your same characters, and Eye of the North which required one of the 3 previously games in order to play.


----------



## Ollii

guys I'm going to upload an album of 208 screenies (lol) and wonder if I should watermark all those pictures or not... If recommended, can anyone come up with a good program to do so?







the sooner I get helped out, the sooner you'll have pictureeeeeeesssss...







also, after a few tries, I noticed that the resolution (1920x1080) gets reduced to who-knows-what. Can I do anything about that?... scratch that, clicking 'original' first didn't come to my mind


----------



## Zen00

Guild Wars expansions are that, full on expansions that are actually fully playable independent games, and worth every penny.

By the way, don't bother watermarking unless you plan on marketing them for money later.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That was the most lame beta event ever. I was even a survivor and won. I want that hour of my life back holy crap.


Agreed 100% on this. This is the only finale I actually made and I thought the map was entirely too big for what the event was supposed to be. Logged out within 10-15 mins of it starting.

I heard BWE2's finale was good, but my server never got it. Oh well.

I was also disappointed to see that unlike the other 2 BWE's, I was having a ton of graphical glitches, and compared to BWE2, things like the party (who was in the party or who got kicked out) was incredibly bugged. Seemed like a step backwards on that front after no issues in BWE2.

So I noticed some update on GW2's facebook page about name reservations, but can't open the webpage at work. Did something change with how that works?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I noticed some update on GW2's facebook page about name reservations, but can't open the webpage at work. Did something change with how that works?


Accounts linked with GW1 will have the names roll over.


----------



## Moridin

Are we keeping the same client for full retail that we used for beta? Or should I go ahead and uninstall it?


----------



## eosgreen

im guessing no one else is turned off by clunky movement then...


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> im guessing no one else is turned off by clunky movement then...


Was fine for me--I felt the opposite. Opinions, shrug!







(Had a few friends say the same thing though. Could be that strafing isn't as fast as typical games?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Are we keeping the same client for full retail that we used for beta? Or should I go ahead and uninstall it?


You'll get a different answer from each dev, but I'm almost positive the beta .exe is going to be patched to live.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Accounts linked with GW1 will have the names roll over.


I have to say that I'm not particularly pleased that seven years of accumulated alts are going to reserve a ton of names from the start.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I have to say that I'm not particularly pleased that seven years of accumulated alts are going to reserve a ton of names from the start.


Sorry, I shouldn't have been THAT vague!







"Active" accounts which have logged into GW1 after the 1st of this year will have the names roll over. All names from GW1 had first/last though. I'm sure there will still be a plethora of names.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Accounts linked with GW1 will have the names roll over.


How does this work? are the names saved for EVERY server or what?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Are we keeping the same client for full retail that we used for beta? Or should I go ahead and uninstall it?


yes, same client as beta for release. see their tweet today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> im guessing no one else is turned off by clunky movement then...


I only felt that about char sometimes. the other races seemed fine for me. i think you just have to get used to it.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> How does this work? are the names saved for EVERY server or what?


http://www.arena.net/blog/reserve-your-guild-wars-character-name-for-guild-wars-2-by-july-31

For those that can't read at work:


Spoiler: Click!



If you're a Guild Wars player who wants to use your character names in Guild Wars 2, now is the time to stake your claim. It's easy-all you have to do is log in to your Guild Wars account to reserve all your character names. But don't delay-the deadline for name reservation is July 31.

We're building our Guild Wars 2 name reservation list on July 31. We're only reserving character names from active Guild Wars accounts, which is why you'll need to log in at least once in 2012 before we build the list in order to be considered an active Guild Wars player.

However, as we mentioned in a previous blog post, your Guild Wars character names will not be reserved indefinitely. You must create a Guild Wars 2 character with the same name as your Guild Wars character during the Headstart Access period or on launch day. Shortly after launch, we'll free up all the unclaimed names for new Guild Wars 2 players to use.

Don't wait! Log in to your original Guild Wars account and reserve your character names today!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> http://www.arena.net/blog/reserve-your-guild-wars-character-name-for-guild-wars-2-by-july-31
> For those that can't read at work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a Guild Wars player who wants to use your character names in Guild Wars 2, now is the time to stake your claim. It's easy-all you have to do is log in to your Guild Wars account to reserve all your character names. But don't delay-the deadline for name reservation is July 31.
> We're building our Guild Wars 2 name reservation list on July 31. We're only reserving character names from active Guild Wars accounts, which is why you'll need to log in at least once in 2012 before we build the list in order to be considered an active Guild Wars player.
> However, as we mentioned in a previous blog post, your Guild Wars character names will not be reserved indefinitely. You must create a Guild Wars 2 character with the same name as your Guild Wars character during the Headstart Access period or on launch day. Shortly after launch, we'll free up all the unclaimed names for new Guild Wars 2 players to use.
> Don't wait! Log in to your original Guild Wars account and reserve your character names today!


Doesnt quite explain my question - are they reserved for EVERY server or just 1 or something???


----------



## Ollii

Pictures ready! They came out quite well. I certainly hope you guys enjoy them







there might be some duplicates at the start...but that won't bore you, will it ;p
some teasers:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















I know on quite a few the quality might not be super crisp... but I'm using an old version of fraps and am not sure if I should still use it (less quality?)

LINK to album


----------



## iSyntac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Pictures ready! They came out quite well. I certainly hope you guys enjoy thel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there might be some duplicates at the start...but that won't bore you, would it ;p
> some teasers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those screens look fantastic!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I havent been on GW1 for along time, cant remember my password but when i try to reset it it comes up saying its unavailable :/


----------



## mrsmiles

i have a question that i dont remember if its been answered or not, basically once game launches will we be able to continue to get HoM points for GW2?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSyntac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Pictures ready! They came out quite well. I certainly hope you guys enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there might be some duplicates at the start...but that won't bore you, would it ;p
> some teasers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know on quite a few the quality might not be super crisp... but I'm using an old version of fraps and am not sure if I should still use it (less quality?)
> LINK to album
> 
> 
> 
> Those screens look fantastic!
Click to expand...

thanks man







appreciated! also, added the link to all 205-208 screens in the same comment as the teasers, enjoy!

or maybe I'll just put it here for you ;p here you go


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I havent been on GW1 for along time, cant remember my password but when i try to reset it it comes up saying its unavailable :/


Managed to change the password but still saying its wrong ***


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i have a question that i dont remember if its been answered or not, basically once game launches will we be able to continue to get HoM points for GW2?


went to the gw2 site read the faq seems you can still earn HoM points after release.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Doesnt quite explain my question - are they reserved for EVERY server or just 1 or something???


yes, since there's wvw, server transfer and guesting on another server there would be problem if the same name could be on two server.
BUT i believe it is per continent(NA/EU) which we don't care because no one play on both NA and EU at the same time


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> yes, since there's wvw, server transfer and guesting on another server there would be problem if the same name could be on two server.
> BUT i believe it is per continent(NA/EU) which we don't care because no one play on both NA and EU at the same time


Oh yeah forgetting the WvWvW and the server guesting thing, now if only i could bloody get into the game to try and save some names (Or atleast try)


----------



## Sir Beregond

So the names only stay reserved on launch day? That's kinda lame, but I think I'll be ok. Not so sure about some of my guildies.


----------



## remz1337

yea at first i was like damn i need to download gw just to get my names... but then i realized i really didn't care that much and anyway unless you have God or Boss(which you can't since in gw1 you need two name) i don't think your old names will be used by someone else. I'll just create my char during the 3 day headstart.


----------



## remz1337

and i only played 30 min in this last bwe but i got a constant 45 fps at max settings and really enjoyed asura starting area


----------



## Ollii

Do you seriously need a full page to talk about how you care about sorting out your names? You'll be fine... I'm quite the guy who looks after character names myself, but now my pics are already on the previous page







some people will tend to skip through the pages and might not see them already right after I posted them... but yeah guess that's normal for an open discussion thread :d


----------



## l337sft

Wait so beta is only on the weekends? thats lame, just preordered it thinking i could play and now i gotta wait all week lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> Wait so beta is only on the weekends? thats lame, just preordered it thinking i could play and now i gotta wait all week lol


Theres no more Beta events, the last one was last weekend








You got a month and a few days wait to play the game


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> Wait so beta is only on the weekends? thats lame, just preordered it thinking i could play and now i gotta wait all week lol


They aren't planning any other betas from now on...unless they can't hold the deadline (would be kind of a disaster), previous BWE isn't only the third but also the last one









edit: you do get the extra 3 days of playing before official release


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> Wait so beta is only on the weekends? thats lame, just preordered it thinking i could play and now i gotta wait all week lol


Uhm. I am sorry to tell you this but that was the final beta weekend..You cant play now until release ={

-

I really enjoyed the asura starting area, Still cannot choose which class i prefer..hmm


----------



## l337sft

WOOOOW, thats sooo lame, getting my 5 dollars back lol


----------



## remz1337

maybe they will put up another stress test?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> WOOOOW, thats sooo lame, getting my 5 dollars back lol


There were only 3 beta's...it wasn't every weekend.

But I bet they will have another stress test or something.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I hope they do a stress test, wonna try out the Thief class


----------



## Zen00

Besides, $5 isn't a pre-purchase, that's a pre-order which would not net you a BWE slot anyways.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Besides, $5 isn't a pre-purchase, that's a pre-order which would not net you a BWE slot anyways.


You could've pre-ordered from Amazon and still gotten into BWE and the 3-day headstart. They don't charge until it's shipped.









Anet said they aren't official, but it worked for me...


----------



## malikq86

hmmmmmmmmmm who would 1 figure out WvWvW pvp records in Beta #3?

What worlds were you on? which did you beat? which did you lose to?

Anyone remember?


----------



## malikq86

Any of you guys planning on buying a G600 mouse before release? I'm seriously thinking about it...I feel like elem needs more buttons. But maybe I can get by with my G400 if I use the Logitech software to customize it more?? need to try.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse


----------



## Rum_RunneR

No logitech for me im picking up a mamba and a black widow ultimate stealth asap to play dont think the wife would like the feed back on the normal black widow.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Any of you guys planning on buying a G600 mouse before release? I'm seriously thinking about it...I feel like elem needs more buttons. But maybe I can get by with my G400 if I use the Logitech software to customize it more?? need to try.
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse


Might pick up a Naga.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Any of you guys planning on buying a G600 mouse before release? I'm seriously thinking about it...I feel like elem needs more buttons. But maybe I can get by with my G400 if I use the Logitech software to customize it more?? need to try.
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse


I got it on Saturday.... that mouse was meant for GW2. You can map any skill to any button. I used my 3rd mouse button on the right side (pinky button) for weapon/attunement swapping. I never had to press any number keys ever....though strangely it felt awkward mapping the dodge directions on the mouse. So i kept it manual. The size buttons are shaped uniquely, and rarely ended up pushing the wrong button for the skills i wanted to activate.

10/10 rating from me!!! Go and buy it!


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys.

Thinking of pre ordering, few things i want to know first.
Does getting to end game and getting the end game items require spending massive amount of hours ?
I'm getting married about 3 months after game release, so i won't be able to spend as much time on gaming as i am today.
But i do believe i will play daily for about 2-3 hours, more on weekends.

Is it possible to enjoy the end game like that? (pvp too)
Or is it too soon to know?

EDIT:
I have the Razer Naga and i'm loving it.
But damn, that G600 looks awesome !


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Thinking of pre ordering, few things i want to know first.
> Does getting to end game and getting the end game items require spending massive amount of hours ?
> I'm getting married about 3 months after game release, so i won't be able to spend as much time on gaming as i am today.
> But i do believe i will play daily for about 2-3 hours, more on weekends.
> Is it possible to enjoy the end game like that? (pvp too)
> Or is it too soon to know?
> EDIT:
> I have the Razer Naga and i'm loving it.
> But damn, that G600 looks awesome !


Get her into it bro!


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Get her into it bro!


No way. someone need to take care of the house and childrens lol ^_^


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Thinking of pre ordering, few things i want to know first.
> Does getting to end game and getting the end game items require spending massive amount of hours ?
> I'm getting married about 3 months after game release, so i won't be able to spend as much time on gaming as i am today.
> But i do believe i will play daily for about 2-3 hours, more on weekends.
> Is it possible to enjoy the end game like that? (pvp too)
> Or is it too soon to know?
> EDIT:
> I have the Razer Naga and i'm loving it.
> But damn, that G600 looks awesome !


I would say it depends, if you are casual kind of player then this game is great from what i have played, no need to farm for certain items to get into dungeons or anything (like wow) even PvP battle grounds everyone is eaven and its about player skill rather then player gear. Plus without having a monthly fee you wont get that feeling that you NEED to be playing it constantly to get your monies worth of it.


----------



## Razi3l

So hey, do you guys think its worth getting the Deluxe edition over the regular one?.. I'm sort of thinking about getting it but I don't know. I only see benefit for the mistfire wolf and guild boost items..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> So hey, do you guys think its worth getting the Deluxe edition over the regular one?.. I'm sort of thinking about getting it but I don't know. I only see benefit for the mistfire wolf and guild boost items..


Personally, i would say no. Most of the items are available through playing the game. If Minis are your thing then maybe, the bank thing is for 5 days only i havent been able to find out anything about the wolf skill, like duration, cool down and such


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> So hey, do you guys think its worth getting the Deluxe edition over the regular one?.. I'm sort of thinking about getting it but I don't know. I only see benefit for the mistfire wolf and guild boost items..
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i would say no. Most of the items are available through playing the game. If Minis are your thing then maybe, the bank thing is for 5 days only i havent been able to find out anything about the wolf skill, like duration, cool down and such
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I thought, don't really care for minis and the bank isn't all too important, but I still want it for some reason.. although its sort of terrible value.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> Pretty much what I thought, don't really care for minis and the bank isn't all too important, but I still want it for some reason.. although its sort of terrible value.


Haha, so did i for some time before i realized its kinda pointless - Unless the elite skill (which i still cant find anything about) is like super over powered, i did read that it scales VERY well as you level. So the things that you need to know is How long is its duration? how long is its cooldown? Who knows, if it was really Overpowered i can see loads of people getting it just for that


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> Pretty much what I thought, don't really care for minis and the bank isn't all too important, but I still want it for some reason.. although its sort of terrible value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so did i for some time before i realized its kinda pointless - Unless the elite skill (which i still cant find anything about) is like super over powered, i did read that it scales VERY well as you level. So the things that you need to know is How long is its duration? how long is its cooldown? Who knows, if it was really Overpowered i can see loads of people getting it just for that
Click to expand...

I wanna know if the pet you get is tradeable or not. Because otherwise you can sell it for a lot later on.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I wanna know if the pet you get is tradeable or not. Because otherwise you can sell it for a lot later on.


Well that i can confirm...No. Its an elite skill you cant trade it with other people and from what i ahve read you cant even use it until you reach level 30 or (possibly) during Pvp but it wont be as powerful as your class elite abilities. It means if you go Ranger and spec right you could have upto 5 pets active at one time. I havent been able to find pretty much anything about it which is stupid if they want people to get the DD edition


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I would say it depends, if you are casual kind of player then this game is great from what i have played, no need to farm for certain items to get into dungeons or anything (like wow) even PvP battle grounds everyone is eaven and its about player skill rather then player gear. Plus without having a monthly fee you wont get that feeling that you NEED to be playing it constantly to get your monies worth of it.


That's good to hear.
I do consider myself as a hardcore player, but i might have to cut down my playing hours once i move in with my future wife (We will live with her parents till we can afford our own place).

But i will still have my dedicated PC nights ofc, will never give up on my free time and what i love to do.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> That's good to hear.
> I do consider myself as a hardcore player, but i might have to cut down my playing hours once i move in with my future wife (We will live with her parents till we can afford our own place).
> But i will still have my dedicated PC nights ofc, will never give up on my free time and what i love to do.


The way they have "gear" in the game means you wont be spending days trying to farm that epic chest that will give you better stats as gear in the game is only for looks (possibly armor rating as well?) but all stats you get are from the actual character/abilities and the you just get the armor if you think it looks cool


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I wanna know if the pet you get is tradeable or not. Because otherwise you can sell it for a lot later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that i can confirm...No. Its an elite skill you cant trade it with other people and from what i ahve read you cant even use it until you reach level 30 or (possibly) during Pvp but it wont be as powerful as your class elite abilities. It means if you go Ranger and spec right you could have upto 5 pets active at one time. I havent been able to find pretty much anything about it which is stupid if they want people to get the DD edition
Click to expand...

I meant the mini Rytlock


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I meant the mini Rytlock


Ah. Im guesisng that will also be a No. Seeing as you get it from buying the DD edition, if it can be traded expect it to go for ALOT


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I meant the mini Rytlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Im guesisng that will also be a No. Seeing as you get it from buying the DD edition, if it can be traded expect it to go for ALOT
Click to expand...

Yea.. may as well get the deluxe edition like I planned.. If i can sell it I will after a while, once its worth a lot. If not then oh well.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> Yea.. may as well get the deluxe edition like I planned.. If i can sell it I will after a while, once its worth a lot. If not then oh well.


I personally dont feel that its worth it - Mistfire will be locked until you get to lvl 30 and wont be as strong as your other elite skills, the bank lasts for 5 and the other items are just crappy items that give you XP/Pvp earnings boost which can both be found in game - the only real things are the minis but are they really worth the extra outlay in cost?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I got it on Saturday.... that mouse was meant for GW2. You can map any skill to any button. I used my 3rd mouse button on the right side (pinky button) for weapon/attunement swapping. I never had to press any number keys ever....though strangely it felt awkward mapping the dodge directions on the mouse. So i kept it manual. The size buttons are shaped uniquely, and rarely ended up pushing the wrong button for the skills i wanted to activate.
> 10/10 rating from me!!! Go and buy it!


thanks for the feedback. i think i will get it as well.

The mouse looks huge? it wasn't too big? I have medium size hands..hybrid palm / fingertip (claw) grip.


----------



## pjBSOD

My main gripe with the beta weekends was I never really got enough time to sink myself into the game to fully enjoy it, but I guess they intended the beta weekends to just be teasers anyways









But anyways, since it was like that, I had difficulty enjoying the game and was a little disappointed. After being bored and checking out some screenshots, character customization that was posted on /v/ and such, and watching Kripp's opinion video... I am very hyped for my 3 day head-start now









Still unsure of what I want to play, but I am leaning towards Thief or Elementalist.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Still unsure of what I want to play, but I am leaning towards Thief or Elementalist.


How was the thief, that was the only class i didnt get to try.
Warrior and Guardian were pretty meh, but i think thats coz i prefer Range classes

As for me, i am thinking about Elemental or Engineer for my class
Couldnt stand the Sylvari race, not too keen on the Charr or Norn races either coz they were too big the Norn for example towered over everyone even when you selected the shortest height option


----------



## ntherblast

What do you guys think the most out of place class would be for a Norn? I'm thinking mesmer just doesn't fit your standard idea


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What do you guys think the most out of place class would be for a Norn? I'm thinking mesmer just doesn't fit your standard idea


I would say Necro, Mesmer and Ele
They seem more like the hunter/warrior kind of race and i dont think i saw any any caster NPC Norn


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Warrior and Guardian were pretty meh, but i think thats coz i prefer Range classes


I won't try and change your mind about the classes because of course you can play whatever you like, but do remember that both Guardian and Warrior had ranged weapons and could be very productive ranged classes. Warrior can use bow or rifles for range and Guardian can use staff/scepter/focus? (I think... only played a little guardian). There are good traits for both to spec more like a dedicated ranged character.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What do you guys think the most out of place class would be for a Norn? I'm thinking mesmer just doesn't fit your standard idea


Thief... It would be pretty easy to spot a GIANT trying to hide...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I would say Necro, Mesmer and Ele
> They seem more like the hunter/warrior kind of race and i dont think i saw any any caster NPC Norn


In EotN i actually remember fighting a Norn Necro npc as part ol a quest chain be summoned bone fiends

http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Avarr_the_Fallen


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I won't try and change your mind about the classes because of course you can play whatever you like, but do remember that both Guardian and Warrior had ranged weapons and could be very productive ranged classes. Warrior can use bow or rifles for range and Guardian can use staff/scepter/focus? (I think... only played a little guardian). There are good traits for both to spec more like a dedicated ranged character.


Yeah i gave the range weapons a try and still just couldnt get that feeling - why go with a melee class trying to be a range class when i could go for a fully fledged range class. I think its better to have a Range class with a few melee abilities then a melee class with a few range abilities.

Thats why i like Engineer, its more of a fully fledged range class as it cant use melee weapons, the elemental is great as well even with the melee weapons it still "feels" like a range class if that makes any sort of sense lol


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What do you guys think the most out of place class would be for a Norn? I'm thinking mesmer just doesn't fit your standard idea


Considering Norn are big in the "spirits", I think you could loosely get the Necro and Ele to fit in. I agree that the mesmer is the most out of place and that's what I was planning on going with.


----------



## malikq86

^ Make a female norm with the smallest frame/height possible...its actually not bad for a caster.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Make a female norm with the smallest frame/height possible...its actually not bad for a caster.


still quite a bit taller then the Humans at there shortest lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> In EotN i actually remember fighting a Norn Necro npc as part ol a quest chain be summoned bone fiends
> http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Avarr_the_Fallen


Maybe in there but during the beta for GW2 i dont think i saw any, but then again i didnt really that far i went straight into PvP


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> My main gripe with the beta weekends was I never really got enough time to sink myself into the game to fully enjoy it, but I guess they intended the beta weekends to just be teasers anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, since it was like that, I had difficulty enjoying the game and was a little disappointed. After being bored and checking out some screenshots, character customization that was posted on /v/ and such, and watching Kripp's opinion video... I am very hyped for my 3 day head-start now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still unsure of what I want to play, but I am leaning towards Thief or Elementalist.


TotalHalibut also has a good review/opinion on the BWE events. Got me excited.


----------



## SeanPoe

I personally don't think an "MMO" mouse would be beneficial at all for this game. Even the most complicated class (elementalist or engineer) only has ~17 keybinds, compared to say a Priest in WoW which has up to 80 keybinds. I think the most important thing is just setting up a good set of keybinds. Anyways, after playing both engineer and elementalist extensively, and being a pretty huge perfectionist when it comes to efficient/optimal keybinds, I've found this to be pretty much the ideal setup:

1-5 = weapon abilities
Q= Utility Skill 1
R=Utility Skill 2
T= Utility Skill 3
6= Ultimate
F= Heal ability
Z, X, C, V = the f1-f4 skills respectively (also know as profession skills). At least for Engineer and especially Elementalist, these binds must be easy to to use, that means no modifiers, and no out of reach keys.

E= Dodge (Important to bind dodge, double-tap is too slow in high-level PvP)
G = Use item/interact
Shift= weapon swap/drop bundle
~= Call Target/Mark Target
Tab = default function (cycle targets)

W=forward
S=backwards (important to bind this in this game with how kiting and ability aiming works, also for S+dodge to roll backwards)
A=strafe left
D=Strafe right (important to switch these to strafe in this game because of how the camera system works)
Space = Jump/Swim Up
Mouse 4 = Auto-run
Mouse 5= Look behind
CTRL = Swim Down

F1 = Character screen
F2= PvP screen
F3= WvW screen
F4= undecided (most likely another menu screen)
B= inventory
N= Map (closer to left hand than M)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I personally don't think an "MMO" mouse would be beneficial at all for this game. Even the most complicated class (elementalist or engineer) only has ~17 keybinds, compared to say a Priest in WoW which has up to 80 keybinds. I think the most important thing is just setting up a good set of keybinds. Anyways, after playing both engineer and elementalist extensively, and being a pretty huge perfectionist when it comes to efficient/optimal keybinds, I've found this to be pretty much the ideal setup:
> 1-5 = weapon abilities
> Q= Utility Skill 1
> R=Utility Skill 2
> T= Utility Skill 3
> 6= Ultimate
> F= Heal ability
> Z, X, C, V = the f1-f4 skills respectively (also know as profession skills). At least for Engineer and especially Elementalist, these binds must be easy to to use, that means no modifiers, and no out of reach keys.
> 
> E= Dodge (Important to bind dodge, double-tap is too slow in high-level PvP)
> G = Use item/interact
> Shift= weapon swap/drop bundle
> ~= Call Target/Mark Target
> Tab = default function (cycle targets)
> W=forward
> S=backwards (important to bind this in this game with how kiting and ability aiming works, also for S+dodge to roll backwards)
> A=strafe left
> D=Strafe right (important to switch these to strafe in this game because of how the camera system works)
> Space = Jump/Swim Up
> Mouse 4 = Auto-run
> Mouse 5= Look behind
> CTRL = Swim Down
> F1 = Character screen
> F2= PvP screen
> F3= WvW screen
> F4= undecided (most likely another menu screen)
> B= inventory


Even so, I'm still gonna try out that logitech mmo mouse.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I personally don't think an "MMO" mouse would be beneficial at all for this game. Even the most complicated class (elementalist or engineer) only has ~17 keybinds, compared to say a Priest in WoW which has up to 80 keybinds. I think the most important thing is just setting up a good set of keybinds.


After having my naga for a few months now, the problem I have with trying to bind everything to the keyboard is movement. I almost never have to take my hand off the movement keys when 90% of my abilities and actions can be done with my thumb on the mouse.

It may not be a big deal but I just dont feel at ease if I have to stop moving even for a split second to hit a number key or any other key, so I try and reduce that as much as possible.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> After having my naga for a few months now, the problem I have with trying to bind everything to the keyboard is movement. I almost never have to take my hand off the movement keys when 90% of my abilities and actions can be done with my thumb on the mouse.
> It may not be a big deal but I just dont feel at ease if I have to stop moving even for a split second to hit a number key or any other key, so I try and reduce that as much as possible.


100% even more important with gw2 since you can move and cast at the same time


----------



## Rickles

Personally, I unchecked the double tap to roll and bound it to V...


----------



## malikq86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I personally don't think an "MMO" mouse would be beneficial at all for this game. Even the most complicated class (elementalist or engineer) only has ~17 keybinds, compared to say a Priest in WoW which has up to 80 keybinds. I think the most important thing is just setting up a good set of keybinds. Anyways, after playing both engineer and elementalist extensively, and being a pretty huge perfectionist when it comes to efficient/optimal keybinds, I've found this to be pretty much the ideal setup:
> 1-5 = weapon abilities
> Q= Utility Skill 1
> R=Utility Skill 2
> T= Utility Skill 3
> 6= Ultimate
> F= Heal ability
> Z, X, C, V = the f1-f4 skills respectively (also know as profession skills). At least for Engineer and especially Elementalist, these binds must be easy to to use, that means no modifiers, and no out of reach keys.
> 
> E= Dodge (Important to bind dodge, double-tap is too slow in high-level PvP)
> G = Use item/interact
> Shift= weapon swap/drop bundle
> ~= Call Target/Mark Target
> Tab = default function (cycle targets)
> W=forward
> S=backwards (important to bind this in this game with how kiting and ability aiming works, also for S+dodge to roll backwards)
> A=strafe left
> D=Strafe right (important to switch these to strafe in this game because of how the camera system works)
> Space = Jump/Swim Up
> Mouse 4 = Auto-run
> Mouse 5= Look behind
> CTRL = Swim Down
> F1 = Character screen
> F2= PvP screen
> F3= WvW screen
> F4= undecided (most likely another menu screen)
> B= inventory
> N= Map (closer to left hand than M)






To each his own..but imho...that's not good enough to play at optimum. Even using "5" and "6" isn't completely fluid . Yes, its possible...but I rather just hit a button my my mouse. Also using F1 - F4 (or Z, X, C, V ) is horrible for me...I personally feel like I would waste too much time with those keys or accident hit something incorrectly once in a while. I also won't like using "G" a little too far out for me, messes up my hand placement in general...feels slightly awkward. I want to be fast and fluid as possible...and I think a G600 would help with that.

That said - you can combine keys...like..."Shift + E", ect...that would help instead of just using each has a separate hotkey...you can combine buttons to save finger movement. I need to see if my G400 is enough for this. If not...I'm getting G600.

But like I said, to each his own - just my opinion.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> To each his own..but imho...that's not good enough to play at optimum. Even using "5" and "6" isn't completely fluid . Yes, its possible...but I rather just hit a button my my mouse. Also using F1 - F4 (or Z, X, C, V ) is horrible for me...I personally feel like I would waste too much time with those keys or accident hit something incorrectly once in a while. I also won't like using "G" a little too far out for me, messes up my hand placement in general...feels slightly awkward. I want to be fast and fluid as possible...and I think a G600 would help with that.
> That said - you can combine keys...like..."Shift + E", ect...that would help instead of just using each has a separate hotkey...you can combine buttons to save finger movement. I need to see if my G400 is enough for this. If not...I'm getting G600.
> But like I said, to each his own - just my opinion.


It should be fine, You can easily bind all your stretch moves to a 5 or 7 button mouse. For me I have a razer death adder and a roccat kone+, I use keys 1-5 on the keyboard normal style. pushing in on the scroll wheel is my dodge(also bound to V). thumb button is bound to 6, thumb + shift to 7, thumb +crtl to 8, and thumb + alt to 9, and elite skill is bound to shift + mouse wheel. makes it pretty gg easy to use any skill on my bar as most 4 and 5 skills have longer cooldowns so that stretch isn't needed often.


----------



## Vhox

Never a fan of naga mice. I have a handful of friends who use and love/recommend the Corsair M90 though.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Make a female norm with the smallest frame/height possible...its actually not bad for a caster.


Female Norn are boring they literally look like taller prettier humans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Maybe in there but during the beta for GW2 i dont think i saw any, but then again i didnt really that far i went straight into PvP


I think you're confused was talking about gw1


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Female Norn are boring they literally look like taller prettier humans
> I think you're confused was talking about gw1


Yeah, i know you were talking about GW1, i was just saying during my time in GW2 that i didnt see any lol


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Never a fan of naga mice. I have a handful of friends who use and love/recommend the Corsair M90 though.


Wasn't aware of this mouse, looks pretty nice but the buttons look really easy to miss-press.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Wasn't aware of this mouse, looks pretty nice but the buttons look really easy to miss-press.


yeahh i'll pass on it...seems to get bad customer reviews. G600 is still on the top of my list.


----------



## Twinnuke

Guild Wars 2 Video

Just my thoughts, ideas, critiques and some video of the final event.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeahh i'll pass on it...seems to get bad customer reviews. G600 is still on the top of my list.


Yeah, I feel the G600 and Naga have it right in that all the buttons are the same and spaced out as opposed to different sizes, orientations and spacing between them.


----------



## FLCLimax

Some of my exploits on an asura. i might upload more videos.


----------



## pjBSOD

I never got the chance to try, but are you able to keybind in GW2 like you can in WoW? For example, in WoW, my preference was to make every key from 6-0 ctrl 1-5. Also of course a ton of other shift keybinds and such.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I never got the chance to try, but are you able to keybind in GW2 like you can in WoW? For example, in WoW, my preference was to make every key from 6-0 ctrl 1-5. Also of course a ton of other shift keybinds and such.


Yeah, you can map whatever you want to whatever you want.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## AznRage

Got into the beta this past weekend and the game is great - flows smoothly and I love the huge group quest type things where you get 20-30 people all crowded around an area killing some mobs. I only got up to level 6 so I actually didn't play that much so the only flaw I saw was that the game kind of threw you into the system without really telling you the different things you could do. The self-exploration was a little interesting, though


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Yeah, you can map whatever you want to whatever you want.


Neat, thanks.


----------



## Razi3l

28th August (Or well, 25th) can't come soon enough.


----------



## malikq86

i can't decide whether I want to make my main human elem toon a male or female....i feel like i "connect" more with my own gender (male)...but female is just prettier...nice eye candy. hmmmm....

Do you guys normal play same or opposite gender in MMOs? I'm so 50/50 on this.


----------



## FLCLimax

usually 50/50 split for me.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I have a desperate question for everyone here.
> Did anyone here, or does anyone here know of someone who played the beta weekend on a mobile AMD APU? An A6 or better? How did it do?


Asking one more time.

I can't find an answer anywhere on the web.


----------



## Vhox

I hope you can find out S.M =/. As for Razi, I agree! I can't wait


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Asking one more time.
> I can't find an answer anywhere on the web.


Try this: http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=684&game=Guild%20Wars%202

find your APU there and see what they say I guess.

Also GW2 states these as min. requirements:

Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better • Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2, or better • 2 GB RAM • NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI X1800, Intel HD 3000, or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better) • 25 GB available HDD space • Broadband Internet connection • Keyboard and mouse

Is your APU better then that? They stated "Intel HD 3000"....so that's very basic...but probably everything on low low settings....


----------



## exzacklyright

So I tried all the classes and all the skills in PVP MODE. These are my favorite so far in order of my favorite! Now to decide on a race!!

1. Guardian / Thief
2. Elementalist
3. Warrior / Necro
4. Engineer
5. Ranger

Any ideas on how to choose a race? I'm pretty sure I want Asura for PVP. I might be able to then make another char for PVE perhaps? Is there any PVE elements that would be beneficial to PVP? (racial skills)


----------



## Vhox

Racial skills are not usable in PvP iirc. Pick whatever appeals most to you.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i can't decide whether I want to make my main human elem toon a male or female....i feel like i "connect" more with my own gender (male)...but female is just prettier...nice eye candy. hmmmm....
> Do you guys normal play same or opposite gender in MMOs? I'm so 50/50 on this.


I've always played same gender, never created a female.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Those were awesome


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i can't decide whether I want to make my main human elem toon a male or female....i feel like i "connect" more with my own gender (male)...but female is just prettier...nice eye candy. hmmmm....
> Do you guys normal play same or opposite gender in MMOs? I'm so 50/50 on this.


I almost always played female, because a lot of the male armor (coughmonk/necromancercough) looked stupid. Not to mention, the Warrior 15K Gladiator armor was pretty much a bra anyways, might as well have some boobs to put in it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i can't decide whether I want to make my main human elem toon a male or female....i feel like i "connect" more with my own gender (male)...but female is just prettier...nice eye candy. hmmmm....
> Do you guys normal play same or opposite gender in MMOs? I'm so 50/50 on this.


I usually always play females unless the race I play has crappy looking females, or if the class I'm playing is a warrior type class... then you're just a wimpy skinny girl swinging gigantic swords and it looks lame. Although most MMO's scale the weapons down based on gender, I still prefer playing males if the class is "bulkier".

I'm actually going to probably play a Male Sylvari after seeing this screenshot:



So damn cool...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I tried all the classes and all the skills in PVP MODE. These are my favorite so far in order of my favorite! Now to decide on a race!!
> 1. Guardian / Thief
> 2. Elementalist
> 3. Warrior / Necro
> 4. Engineer
> 5. Ranger
> Any ideas on how to choose a race? I'm pretty sure I want Asura for PVP. I might be able to then make another char for PVE perhaps? Is there any PVE elements that would be beneficial to PVP? (racial skills)


Your race will have ZERO effect on PvP as none of the racials are useable in PvP.
I am guessing the only thing that could be considered is the races size, but even the Asura can be clicked by moving the move above them as you dont have to click right on them


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I usually always play females unless the race I play has crappy looking females, or if the class I'm playing is a warrior type class... then you're just a wimpy skinny girl swinging gigantic swords and it looks lame. Although most MMO's scale the weapons down based on gender, I still prefer playing males if the class is "bulkier".
> I'm actually going to probably play a Male Sylvari after seeing this screenshot:
> 
> So damn cool...


That looks ugly as hell, they have the same animations as Humans which i think is lazy. Just overall the armor looks stupid on them and they look ugly which is a real shame as the idea of them, there backstory and everything is something that really interests me - I just cant have a toon that looks so horrible


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> That looks ugly as hell, they have the same animations as Humans which i think is lazy. Just overall the armor looks stupid on them and they look ugly which is a real shame as the idea of them, there backstory and everything is something that really interests me - I just cant have a toon that looks so horrible


totally disagree, that doesn't look horrible.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> totally disagree, that doesn't look horrible.


Dont get me wrong, the purple look is pretty sweet, but they have TERRIBLE armor, animations, hair, face models and pretty much everything else :/


----------



## Rum_RunneR

i always pick my own gender while playing (male) and as for the sylvari i think they look unique which is good in mmo's and not all there features are bad. i will admit they have one face model that isnt that good lol


----------



## Beens17

I will be playing a female as always.
Who would want to stare on a male's a$$ all day?...


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> That looks ugly as hell, they have the same animations as Humans which i think is lazy. Just overall the armor looks stupid on them and they look ugly which is a real shame as the idea of them, there backstory and everything is something that really interests me - I just cant have a toon that looks so horrible


if you actually did some research about their lore you know that sylvari tend to copy cat humans...mind...'tend to', they aren't humans for 100%. Nothing lazy about it, it's just one of their ways.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> if you actually did some research about their lore you know that sylvari tend to copy cat humans...mind...'tend to', they aren't humans for 100%. Nothing lazy about it, it's just one of their ways.


I did know that, doesnt mean i have to like or agree with it. Even so still wont be using one as i think they are too ugly for my likeing might sound vein but if im playing a character and be stuck with it then i want one that is nice too look at and that wont bug the hell out of me. Its nice they tried something different, its just a shame what the end product was in my opinion


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> if you actually did some research about their lore you know that sylvari tend to copy cat humans...mind...'tend to', they aren't humans for 100%. Nothing lazy about it, it's just one of their ways.


Beat me to it, I personally love everything about the Sylvari except the faces, couldn't find one I really liked during beta.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I tried all the classes and all the skills in PVP MODE. These are my favorite so far in order of my favorite! Now to decide on a race!!
> 1. Guardian / Thief
> 2. Elementalist
> 3. Warrior / Necro
> 4. Engineer
> 5. Ranger


What about the Meser? I have been interested to hear how Mesers performed in PvP (since I was too busy to pvp with them). Something about using a build centered around confusion and calling it the Stop Hitting Yourself or Slap Your Self build interested me







.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> What about the Meser? I have been interested to hear how Mesers performed in PvP (since I was too busy to pvp with them). Something about using a build centered around confusion and calling it the Stop Hitting Yourself or Slap Your Self build interested me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I tried the Mesmer, but found it too be kinda lacking damage wise. Sure it had the utility which might be good for WvWvW but for Battlegrounds i dont think it will do that well. It relies on the illusions and clones too much for the damage. The group teleport and invisibility spells are pretty cool again think thats more aimed for WvWvW as i doubt you could have 1 portal at 1 base and another portal at a different base and go between them in the Battleground matches

For me in PvP it was ( i ddint get time to play thief) :

1. Engineer
2. Elemental
3. Guardian
4. Necro
5. Mesmer
6. Ranger
7. Warrior


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Blackops_2

Warrior not getting much PvP love?


----------



## Rum_RunneR

where do you find these videos...i can search Youtube all day and find nothing


----------



## malikq86

Might have already been posted but, Keg Brawl: (looks awesome, lol)





*Class/Race poll:* http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/x3cmj/classrace_poll/ (click google docs link)

*Guild Database:* http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/x2i8d/gw2guildsorg_database_of_guilds_and_their_home/
(http://www.gw2guilds.org/)


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Warrior not getting much PvP love?


Warriors have by far the highest spike damage in PvP right now. Bullrush --> Frenzy --> Hundred blades ---> weapon swap to axe/shield ---> eviscerate ---> will do 70-100% of a players hp depending on class/gear/spec in 3 seconds. Warriors are much better in group fights with competent teammates, they aren't a very strong 1v1 class. I still would like to see nerfs to hundred blades and eviscerate but warriors should be given some strong mobility buffs, perhaps a reduction on the bullrush and stability cooldowns, perhaps another group buff, and damage buffs to sword/mace/longbow abilities and hundred blades should be made usable while moving but with a 50% movement reduction. I just think it's extremely cheesy how warriors are forced to play right now.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Warrior not getting much PvP love?


the most by far actually.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Warrior not getting much PvP love?
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors have by far the highest spike damage in PvP right now. Bullrush --> Frenzy --> Hundred blades ---> weapon swap to axe/shield ---> eviscerate ---> will do 70-100% of a players hp depending on class/gear/spec in 3 seconds. Warriors are much better in group fights with competent teammates, they aren't a very strong 1v1 class. I still would like to see nerfs to hundred blades and eviscerate but warriors should be given some strong mobility buffs, perhaps a reduction on the bullrush and stability cooldowns, perhaps another group buff, and damage buffs to sword/mace/longbow abilities and hundred blades should be made usable while moving but with a 50% movement reduction. I just think it's extremely cheesy how warriors are forced to play right now.
Click to expand...

break the stun, blind the warrior when he charges, any type of daze or knock back will stop the combo. the build in question has no healing or utility to speak of...easy target. it's extremely over exaggerated how prevalent and potent it is.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

My guild and I will be playing on a server named after a guildmate who passed away last year. Here is a trailer video that our monarch put together for GW2 in his memory.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> My guild and I will be playing on a server named after a guildmate who passed away last year. Here is a trailer video that our monarch put together for GW2 in his memory.


HEY I was on that server for last BWE, was pretty nice!


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> break the stun, blind the warrior when he charges, any type of daze or knock back will stop the combo. the build in question has no healing or utility to speak of...easy target. it's extremely over exaggerated how prevalent and potent it is.


I didn't say it was potent, i just said it was the highest burst damage in the game currently. And also, like i said, warrior is a terrible 1v1 class. Your strategy for dealing with this combo is really only relevant in a 1v1 situation. This combo is extremely strong when you have teammates rooting/stunning for you and also using other cc on the opposing enemies so they can't stop the combo. Only bad warriors use this combo straight off when the enemy still has cooldowns to stop it. But anyways, my point was that warriors are currently a very one-dimensional class and this combo is basically all they're good for right now. Aside from this, every other class brings more to a team than a warrior does in a 5v5. The only other ability that might justify a warrior in a 5v5 team right now is their resurrection banner (that also grants stability), that ability is also extremely strong.


----------



## FLCLimax

it's a typical glass cannon build, and it's already useless in fights with near evenly matched players. also how are warriors forced to play like that?


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I didn't say it was potent, i just said it was the highest burst damage in the game currently. And also, like i said, warrior is a terrible 1v1 class. Your strategy for dealing with this combo is really only relevant in a 1v1 situation. This combo is extremely strong when you have teammates rooting/stunning for you and also using other cc on the opposing enemies so they can't stop the combo. Only bad warriors use this combo straight off when the enemy still has cooldowns to stop it. But anyways, my point was that warriors are currently a very one-dimensional class and this combo is basically all they're good for right now. Aside from this, every other class brings more to a team than a warrior does in a 5v5. The only other ability that might justify a warrior in a 5v5 team right now is their resurrection banner (that also grants stability), that ability is also extremely strong.


I think this conclusion comes mainly from the fact that there have only been 3 BWE's and nobody has enough time with the game to figure something out otherwise and organize a real team. The PVP envoirnment will slowly evolve as more and more players figure out how to actually play.

The warrior has access to a lot of stuns, knockdowns, combo finishers, and buffs (shouts+banners) with the potential for game changers like "I will avenge you!" and that stability banner which is HUGE. I think the warrior will be obviously less and less one-dimensional as the skill of the players improves. It's hard to be a solid team player on a disoranized team with no focus.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Thats SICK
things like this are what makes games great - they arent massively important for the game, the story or anything but the devs put SO much effort into them - kinda reminds me of the puzzles in Rift


----------



## Rickles

Did anyone else feel like a lot of the melee classes lacked combo fields and finishers?


----------



## Vhox

"Melee" class is a bit vague considering you can melee on every class >_<. I assume you mean guardian/warrior and possibly thief? If so they have a lot of blast finishers. I'll use warrior & guardian as examples. The Warrior has at least ~28 combo finishers between whirl/leap/blast/projectile and Guardian has ~8(could be more after BWE 3). For combo fields Warrior has ~2 as opposed to the Guardian's ~12. Once again there could be minor number changes between such. So warriors have more finishers opposed to guardians having more fields which makes sense in essence of what each class is.

Source: GW2 wiki

Granted that didn't really answer your question much but it seems there's a decent balance between which class has more fields as opposed to finishers. I doubt each class is supposed to offer everything. One month from release so it's possible we'll see some refinement between them(even though main focus is on necro, thief and mesmer to polish up) via dev post.


----------



## Rickles

Sorry, I was rather vague. I should have worded it along the lines of _"did anyone else feel like warriors/guardians/thiefs/rangers/mesmers have little ability to create a combo field and use a finisher effectively while using melee weapons?"_

I mean, the guardian has the great sword combo ring (which is small) and than the spin (which hits randomly) so that wasn't all that great. The warrior bow has a easy to use combo (burst skill + skill 3) but the combo effect is area might :S as fun as it is to use a bow point blank I think you are better off with something else...

someone else must have noticed this on the others, but those are the two that I used most commonly..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> class is a bit vague considering you can melee on every class >_<.


Pretty sure you cant go Melee on Engineer


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Pretty sure you cant go Melee on Engineer


Tool Kit


----------



## FLCLimax

guardians have at least one field on most weapon sets, warriors have at least 1 finisher on every set. rangers have either fields or finishers with everything except the warhorn. theives have atleast one finisher on every set and some sets have fields.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Tool Kit


Does that really count if its more for healing turrets?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Does that really count if its more for healing turrets?


You sure aren't dropping bombs out of melee range all the time either. Please don't nit pick.


----------



## FLCLimax

looking at the kit's skills and tool belt function healing turrets is a secondary function provided on 2 out of 6 skills.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> You sure aren't dropping bombs out of melee range all the time either. Please don't nit pick.


i tried that, didnt seem to work very well - feels like it would have been better as a range AoE (throw bale at location) kinda thing


----------



## Slayem

I am really impressed with the environments, they look amazing for an MMO. My favorite city is lions arch, what about you guys?


----------



## remz1337

for the couple of minutes i played in the asura, i really liked the starting location, and yea lion's arch is pretty cool too


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> looking at the kit's skills and tool belt function healing turrets is a secondary function provided on 2 out of 6 skills.


aww nice I will try this build editor out good find


----------



## Blackops_2

Jeremy Soule is the hans zimmer of video games. Skip to 1:42, gives me chills. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Beens17

Just pre-ordered the game.
Add me to the "can't wait" list !


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I am really impressed with the environments, they look amazing for an MMO. My favorite city is lions arch, what about you guys?


The Sylvari area was nice, Asura main city was quality i liked the Humans City (Lions Arch?) as well didnt get much time to check out the Charr or Norn main cities


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


human armor looked quality
Slyvari armor didnt look too bad
Charr armor wasnt that great, some nice, some not so nice
Norn armor was meh, the cloth armor was nice the rest wasnt that nice looking
Asura armor wasnt that good either

I wonder if you can gain the rep with the other races and use there armor, like Humans running around in Norn armor or is it just for each race ONLY???


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> guardians have at least one field on most weapon sets, warriors have at least 1 finisher on every set. rangers have either fields or finishers with everything except the warhorn. theives have atleast one finisher on every set and some sets have fields.


I get that, and that is cool that a set has 1 of either or most times, but when you are playing solo or even just helping someone out it seems that combo fields are rarely used effectively, and that was an aspect of the game I thought would be totally cool and awesome. They are used a ton in W v W v W though, because everyone seems to just spam their AoE, and most of those are fields.

Thanks


----------



## Ollii

who did I play with for a bit last BWE? He's name was Homungulus, can't find him anywhere on OCN







he's on some of pics in my bwe 3 album :3 lol


----------



## Lokster1

Is there any reason to save the beta client? or should I just go ahead and delete it?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Is there any reason to save the beta client? or should I just go ahead and delete it?


Keep it, it will be the full game client so you wont have too redownload it


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> guardians have at least one field on most weapon sets, warriors have at least 1 finisher on every set. rangers have either fields or finishers with everything except the warhorn. theives have atleast one finisher on every set and some sets have fields.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, and that is cool that a set has 1 of either or most times, but when you are playing solo or even just helping someone out it seems that combo fields are rarely used effectively, and that was an aspect of the game I thought would be totally cool and awesome. They are used a ton in W v W v W though, because everyone seems to just spam their AoE, and most of those are fields.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

this is a problem with the guy behind the keyboard though. been in several events where players acted like they were playing together and where they didn't. makes a world of difference for some(champion giant) but at the end of the day it's on the players to use their skills effectively. it might actually happen in greater numbers one day too.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Any of you guys planning on buying a G600 mouse before release? I'm seriously thinking about it...I feel like elem needs more buttons. But maybe I can get by with my G400 if I use the Logitech software to customize it more?? need to try.
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse


When did this come out? I got a naga 2012 a couple of months back and it seems to suffer the same left click problem of the original naga.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Is there a male version of this video?


----------



## FLCLimax

if there is i haven't found it yet. too bad since unlike GW1 most of the armor looks better on males. especially the heavy armor.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> who did I play with for a bit last BWE? He's name was Homungulus, can't find him anywhere on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's on some of pics in my bwe 3 album :3 lol


Lol that was me haha, err yeah I just did random names for teh BWE X_X


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> When did this come out? I got a naga 2012 a couple of months back and it seems to suffer the same left click problem of the original naga.


G600 came out in early this month..so just now. I plan on getting it soon.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

What would the best multi-button mouse be? I have heard of the Nega but are there any other options?
I wonder if you can play GW2 with a 360 controller or anything - dont really see the need for macros or anything, limited number of usable skills at a certain time so you dont need like a million buttons (like wow at times)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> What would the best multi-button mouse be? I have heard of the Nega but are there any other options?
> I wonder if you can play GW2 with a 360 controller or anything - dont really see the need for macros or anything, limited number of usable skills at a certain time so you dont need like a million buttons (like wow at times)


The naga is ok, but it's really small. I'm looking forward to trying that G600 soon to see how it does.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The naga is ok, but it's really small. I'm looking forward to trying that G600 soon to see how it does.


Yeah that was the worry for me as well when looking it up - it looked really small. Have you ordered a G600?


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> What would the best multi-button mouse be? I have heard of the Nega but are there any other options?
> I wonder if you can play GW2 with a 360 controller or anything - dont really see the need for macros or anything, limited number of usable skills at a certain time so you dont need like a million buttons (like wow at times)


i did used my xbox controller to play gw2, it wasn't that bad but nowhere near keyboard and mouse. i used xpadder and binded right trigger to right click and right stick to mouse pointer so by keeping right trigger i was able to move (with left stick) while moving the camera. then binded my spells and ui shortcut to different button and used left button and left trigger to change set(set 1:1-5skills, set 2: 6-0skills, set 3:ui...) to problem is when you got to use the pointer to cast aoe....simply impossible, controlling the pointer with a stick is impossible. thats when i forgot my dream of playing gw2 on my 40" hdtv with my xbox controller(like i do with skyrim or assassins creed)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah that was the worry for me as well when looking it up - it looked really small. Have you ordered a G600?


Not yet, I'm going to buy it later this week when my refund comes in.


----------



## CRosko42

Trying to brute force my way through skyrim until the 3 day head start.

It's tough, first game in a while I've been unable to get 100% into any other games while waiting for it.

Can only play something for short bursts, or sports games with buddies before I get bored.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Trying to brute force my way through skyrim until the 3 day head start.
> It's tough, first game in a while I've been unable to get 100% into any other games while waiting for it.
> Can only play something for short bursts, or sports games with buddies before I get bored.


Well, atleast you are not doing what I am doing and wasting time on the GW2 talent builder. I keep wondering how well would this build for that class work or how much fun would this be. Then I remind myself I have about a month before I can see if it would actually work and skills could be changed by then.

I'm curious to see how well a double dagger elementalist condition (bleeding/burning) build would do. Primarly using earth abilities.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well a double dagger elementalist condition (bleeding/burning) build would do. Primarly using earth abilities.


I liked the Dagger/Dagger combo for elementalist. I prefer the Fire atunement though


----------



## malikq86

GUYSS!!! I decided to look up promo codes for Logitech G600 and found 15% off all mice!!!

I got the *G600 for $67.99* instead of $79.99 ($12 off)! Free shipping. I just bought it now.

*Newegg:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104674 (black, but you can find white also)
*Promo Code:* EMCNCHD235

*Source:* http://slickdeals.net/f/4932488-15-OFF-ALL-MICE-Logitech-G700-Black-13-Buttons-Tilt-Wheel-USB-RF-Wireless-Laser-5700-dpi-Gaming-Mouse-64-Logitech-G500-10-Buttons-Dual-mode-Scroll-Wheel-USB-Wired-Laser-49

You getting white or black? I think black works better for my setup.

I was pretty hesitant to buy a mouse for $80...but I feel quite a bit more comfortable pulling trigger at $68!


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> GUYSS!!! I decided to look up promo codes for Logitech G600 and found 15% off all mice!!!
> I got the *G600 for $67.99* instead of $79.99 ($12 off)! Free shipping. I just bought it now.
> *Newegg:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104674 (black, but you can find white also)
> *Promo Code:* EMCNCHD235
> *Source:* http://slickdeals.net/f/4932488-15-OFF-ALL-MICE-Logitech-G700-Black-13-Buttons-Tilt-Wheel-USB-RF-Wireless-Laser-5700-dpi-Gaming-Mouse-64-Logitech-G500-10-Buttons-Dual-mode-Scroll-Wheel-USB-Wired-Laser-49
> You getting white or black? I think black works better for my setup.
> I was pretty hesitant to buy a mouse for $80...but I feel quite a bit more comfortable pulling trigger at $68!


Is it bad that I just bought a G9x less than 6 months ago and I am considering buying this...

Someone stop me lol.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Is it bad that I just bought a G9x less than 6 months ago and I am considering buying this...
> Someone stop me lol.


LOL, I bought the G400 a while ago for my FPS games....I justified buying the G600 by telling myself that I would use both mice but for different games....so it made sense for me.

Does the G9x have enough buttons for you? I play elem...and I need A LOT more buttons than the G400 has.


----------



## malikq86

FYI - this is the closest thing I have found for *Server WvW Record/Rankings* for BWE #3: http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/44095-bwe-3-results/


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> LOL, I bought the G400 a while ago for my FPS games....I justified buying the G600 by telling myself that I would use both mice by for different games....so it made sense for me.
> Does the G9x have enough buttons for you? I play elem...and I need A LOT more buttons than the G400 has.


I bought the G9x after I quit swtor, and beyond that I haven't played any other mmos until GW2. Mouse is perfect for everything else imo.

During the beta I found myself wanting more buttons. I hate using the scroll wheel for any type of button (left, right or click) so I only had the 4 usual buttons to use. Low level it was fine, doing PVP was tough.

Problem is I am a claw grip, and the G9x is perfect for my grip, first mouse I have loved and felt natural from day 1.

Naga + G600 seem like they would work better with palm grip. Maybe I should try to find somewhere I can test it out first.


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I bought the G9x after I quit swtor, and beyond that I haven't played any other mmos until GW2. Mouse is perfect for everything else imo.
> During the beta I found myself wanting more buttons. I hate using the scroll wheel for any type of button (left, right or click) so I only had the 4 usual buttons to use. Low level it was fine, doing PVP was tough.
> Problem is I am a claw grip, and the G9x is perfect for my grip, first mouse I have loved and felt natural from day 1.
> Naga + G600 seem like they would work better with palm grip. Maybe I should try to find somewhere I can test it out first.


The naga 2012 has interchangeable sides to allow for a claw vs palm grip. I have the 2012 and its a nice mouse. Now that the g600 is out i'd like to try it. Though, I can't bring myself to spend $68 at newegg on it just to try it. I'm happy with my naga, used one for years, but there is room for improvement.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> The naga 2012 has interchangeable sides to allow for a claw vs palm grip. I have the 2012 and its a nice mouse. Now that the g600 is out i'd like to try it. Though, I can't bring myself to spend $68 at newegg on it just to try it. I'm happy with my naga, used one for years, but there is room for improvement.


You could always go to best buy to try it out - they have it in stock, and return policy is pretty nice...then buy for $68 from newegg if you end up liking it a lot. lol


----------



## stormcr4nk

so glad to see that there is an OCN guild happening at launch, just what I came here looking for. my irl friends that play mmo's are playing wow and not sure if they are gonna be getting gw2 or not so I'm def gonna go sign up right now.

by the way, this thread looks great. real nice job on the front page with all the info and tools etc. August 25th!!!


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


In my opinion nothing "legendary" about weapons that anyway with the mats can make. I was hoping they would some how be linked too story quest lines or something, just being able to craft "legendary" weapons kind of takes something away from actually having them as loads of people will have that option, that ability to get them and i think that "legendary" weapons wont be that if everyone is running around with them


----------



## FLCLimax

those are the only legendary weapons. definitely none from Arah(main story culmination) or anything like that. for real.

another pet video:


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormcr4nk*
> 
> so glad to see that there is an OCN guild happening at launch, just what I came here looking for. my irl friends that play mmo's are playing wow and not sure if they are gonna be getting gw2 or not so I'm def gonna go sign up right now.
> by the way, this thread looks great. real nice job on the front page with all the info and tools etc. August 25th!!!


Actually this reminds me, a lot of the names that were given to me in the Google Docs spreadsheet couldn't be found or were invalid. I know everyone wasn't playing but I was only able to get about 5 or so of the usernames to work. I'm not sure if everyone will be using previous character names (that's what it's based off of apparently and not your individual account UN) so I'm going to try to get as many as I can during prelaunch and a for about a month a couple times a day after launch (provided I can since school starts then). I'll be sure to come into here with a list of people that I can't add or whatnot though.


----------



## steve210

i did not get a chance to play the beta but i wonder how the performance was on the nvidia gtx 600 series


----------



## duox

what classes are consistantlly at the top of the scoreboard at the ends of rounds, ya im that guy.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> i did not get a chance to play the beta but i wonder how the performance was on the nvidia gtx 600 series


My GTX 570 was getting like 75FPS on 1080p.. of course it did dip to like..55 FPS and jump to like 85 FPS....but ~ 70 on average.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> My GTX 570 was getting like 75FPS on 1080p.. of course it did dip to like..55 FPS and jump to like 85 FPS....but ~ 70 on average.


was your setting set to ultra or high


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> was your setting set to ultra or high


Ultra..I maxed it out.

I *HONESTLY* believe people that had lower FPS or complain about lag was more due to being in crowed areas or populated server...not the game itself. I played on one of the lowest populated server and never had a problem. AS far as I can remember, 60 - 75 FPS was normal for me...never really much higher or lower than that.


----------



## Murlocke

I was getting 20-30fps at times during the start of the beta, near the end I was always at 50+ fps on sig rig. Totally maxed out at 1080p. I have 4x MSAA (with FXAA enabled too), 16x AF, high quality texture filtering, and quality ambient occlusion enabled in the drivers so i'm sure that takes a hit. I also have vsync on adaptive.

Though even with these settings, I feel my performance should really be getting nearly double the FPS it does. I hope retail is better, or they'll have some issues with the average computer. No one wants to play on low settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> what classes are consistantlly at the top of the scoreboard at the ends of rounds, ya im that guy.


Everything is pretty balanced and they designed the PVP to be very competitive. If any class is getting high on those scoreboards, they will show it in the data and it will be balanced. This is not a rock/paper/scissors game like WoW's PVP. It will almost always come down to skill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> In my opinion nothing "legendary" about weapons that anyway with the mats can make. I was hoping they would some how be linked too story quest lines or something, just being able to craft "legendary" weapons kind of takes something away from actually having them as loads of people will have that option, that ability to get them and i think that "legendary" weapons wont be that if everyone is running around with them


You do realize that this is not a stat game right? After you hit 80 you can buy white gear for dirt cheap with the same stats as legendaries. Just like GW1, everyone has the same stats, the hardcore players stand out because they have amazing skins on their weapons/armor. There will definitely be legendary skins you get from dungeons only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I bought the G9x after I quit swtor, and beyond that I haven't played any other mmos until GW2. Mouse is perfect for everything else imo.
> During the beta I found myself wanting more buttons. I hate using the scroll wheel for any type of button (left, right or click) so I only had the 4 usual buttons to use. Low level it was fine, doing PVP was tough.
> Problem is I am a claw grip, and the G9x is perfect for my grip, first mouse I have loved and felt natural from day 1.
> Naga + G600 seem like they would work better with palm grip. Maybe I should try to find somewhere I can test it out first.


Remap the DPI +/-, scroll left/right buttons so you can use them. I bind them as F9 - F12, that way you can also use modifiers. Not many games use F9-F12.

There's 9 buttons possible the G9x not including left/right click. Combined with Shift/Alt you have a possible 27 buttons on your mouse. MMO mice are gimmicks in my opinion.


----------



## JAM3S121

it has to get better, i can't even get sli to work on gw2 so you know its not driver optimized yet


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> what classes are consistantlly at the top of the scoreboard at the ends of rounds, ya im that guy.


In pvp rangers are by far the most op. But then this is noob vs noob. I did well playing my engineer this weekend but thats mostly only because I ran away from fights until my cooldowns were up. GW2 seems to be quite the zerg mentality, at least in the matches I played. All I did was follow behind the zerg and back cap points for an easy win.


----------



## SeanPoe

I think the worst part about the game right now (aside from the camera issues) is the stuttering that happens when you turn the camera or are moving and the game suddenly has to load a ton of new textures. For example, i get about 90fps when i'm standing still, but as soon as i start running forward my fps will drop down to about 50 fps and will instantly shoot back up to 90fps once i stop moving. When i turn the camera, i drop down to as low as 20-30 fps sometimes for a split second. The reason this happens i think is because the game isn't currently loading textures into VRAM properly (or optimally). I think the maximum VRAM usage i saw during the beta (on ultra settings, 1080p resolution) was about 600mb. That's just far too low for a game with this level of graphical detail, even WoW uses 600mb or more.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You do realize that this is not a stat game right? After you hit 80 you can buy white gear for dirt cheap with the same stats as legendaries. Just like GW1, everyone has the same stats, the hardcore players stand out because they have amazing skins on their weapons/armor. There will definitely be legendary skins you get from dungeons only.


Yeah i guess, i just dont see the point in calling them legendary weapons if everyone will be running around with them (once they get the money and mats)
Though i wonder it would be nice if all the professions had something "legendary" like weapon smiths have weapons, armor smiths have armor and such but they COULDNT be sold/traded
Of course i know that the gear has NOTHING too do with player stats and its more about look and thats partly the point, legendary items should be like a status symbol, i mean look at wow even today people STILL farm for the legendary of the old content even if they have worse stats and such people still get them because they look cool.

I just hope there is a nice variety of them that it doesnt get boring seeing EVERYONE running around with them, any ideas if we will get legendary armor, jewelery or anything? I'm guessing all the weapon classes (1hand, 2hand, staff, off-hand, bow, gun, ect) will get legendary models?


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## DayoftheGreek

I spent like 2 or 3 hours playing keg brawl with a good friend of mine in BWE3. At first it was incredibly frustrating and my team lost in a landslide every game. I slowly figured out how to time dodges/steals properly, the teams balanced a bit more, and then I played a bunch games decided by only one point. It ended up being tons of fun. Kegbrawl is awesome.


----------



## FLCLimax

i didn't have much time to play so i skipped it.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> In pvp rangers are by far the most op. But then this is noob vs noob. I did well playing my engineer this weekend but thats mostly only because I ran away from fights until my cooldowns were up. GW2 seems to be quite the zerg mentality, at least in the matches I played. All I did was follow behind the zerg and back cap points for an easy win.


Godo to hear I was going to play Ranger anyways since someone else in my guild already called necromancer and thief isn't what I wanted.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Godo to hear I was going to play Ranger anyways since someone else in my guild already called necromancer and thief isn't what I wanted.


I guarantee the OP aspects of the Ranger class will be nerfed before release. Rangers are currently unkillable in 1v1 (even 1v2's) because of their ridiculous self-healing.


----------



## CallsignVega

I hope these posts are a joke. Ranger was one of the weakest PvP classes last beta.


----------



## FLCLimax

like class comments in all games, whatever someone used to dust your ass is overpowered and whatever you use needs more damage/healing.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hope these posts are a joke. Ranger was one of the weakest PvP classes last beta.


They may have been weak in certain regards, but their current level of self-healing is definitely a little broken. I wasn't trying to say the class as a whole was/is OP, just their health regen.


----------



## LuminatX

Can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## Invisible

I need to post in here more









On the topic of PvP, my thief last BWE was phenomenal. I rarely ever died, and my build was great for coming in for support mid-fight, and chasing the enemy away. Traps are a godsend as well. Changing my main from a ranger to a thief, haha.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> GUYSS!!! I decided to look up promo codes for Logitech G600 and found 15% off all mice!!!
> I got the *G600 for $67.99* instead of $79.99 ($12 off)! Free shipping. I just bought it now.
> *Newegg:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104674 (black, but you can find white also)
> *Promo Code:* EMCNCHD235
> *Source:* http://slickdeals.net/f/4932488-15-OFF-ALL-MICE-Logitech-G700-Black-13-Buttons-Tilt-Wheel-USB-RF-Wireless-Laser-5700-dpi-Gaming-Mouse-64-Logitech-G500-10-Buttons-Dual-mode-Scroll-Wheel-USB-Wired-Laser-49
> You getting white or black? I think black works better for my setup.
> I was pretty hesitant to buy a mouse for $80...but I feel quite a bit more comfortable pulling trigger at $68!


Placed my order with Newegg today. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AlderonnX

I just bought a Razor DA Black for 42 bucks, thanks for the heads up. +rep for you.


----------



## JAM3S121

if i pre order will i be able to play at 12am on the 25?

is this game gonna have a midnight release?


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Just popping my head in to defend those of you arguing that GW2 performance isn't very good. Hopefully it's optimized on release but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> if i pre order will i be able to play at 12am on the 25?
> is this game gonna have a midnight release?


I believe you get a *three day head start* if you *pre-purchase.*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

whats the difference between pre-purchase and pre-order? :/


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> whats the difference between pre-purchase and pre-order? :/


No difference.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So if you pre-order from say GAME (UK Store) you will still get the 3-day headstart?


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So if you pre-order from say GAME (UK Store) you will still get the 3-day headstart?


I think pre-orders are a 1-day head start (apparently) and you have to ask the retailer for the code. I doubt GAME will be doing it unless they have taken your money first. Probably wouldn't give out a serial for a game without taking money first right?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So only buying from the GW2 website will work? thats a shame, the Reward Points for spending like £49.99 would be great AND doubled for pre-ordering it :/


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So if you pre-order from say GAME (UK Store) you will still get the 3-day headstart?


any pre-*purchase* anywhere is a 3 day head start. any pre-_*order*_ anywhere is a 1 day head start, except amazon which gave full pre-purchase benefits for regular pre-orders.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

How does the Pre-Purchase from GW2 website work? I mean it doesnt show anyway where too put my email address or anything, just asks for the details on how too pay, how does it go into MY account rather then just be purchased and non-useable or what ever


----------



## FLCLimax

i wouldn't know the details, pre-purchasing games isn't my thing.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> How does the Pre-Purchase from GW2 website work? I mean it doesnt show anyway where too put my email address or anything, just asks for the details on how too pay, how does it go into MY account rather then just be purchased and non-useable or what ever


https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/buy/digital-edition

There's a field for "Email Address" in this page.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gw2bnc.com/2012/07/podcast-9/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/buy/digital-edition
> There's a field for "Email Address" in this page.


Im bloody blind how did i not see that :/
Thanks


----------



## Little_Timmy

I have played the last couple beta weekends. How do I connect my GW1 account with my GW2 account? Any first hand experience?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> I have played the last couple beta weekends. How do I connect my GW1 account with my GW2 account? Any first hand experience?


When I made my GW2 account it asked me about my GW1 account and linked the two together.


----------



## Little_Timmy

errr.... so I already missed my chance? lol hope not.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> When I made my GW2 account it asked me about my GW1 account and linked the two together.


How do i find out if my GW1 account is linked too my GW2 account?
i THINK that i have them combined but how do i make sure?


----------



## FLCLimax

when you register your beta key it will ask if you have a guild wars account. hit yes and put in your account info.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> when you register your beta key it will ask if you have a guild wars account. hit yes and put in your account info.


Yeah THINK i did that, but cant even access GW1 anymore for some reason, then again i dont think it REALLY matters seeing as how i only have 3 points in the HoM thing hahaha


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm pretty sure Anet said they will be adding more ways to link accounts come launch time. You might have missed your chance to do it right now, but you should have another chance eventually.


----------



## Little_Timmy

that was my problem at the time of purchasing GW2 I could not remmember my login for old GW but now I have found it.. maybe I will have to contact customer support.


----------



## Rickles

I found my fps below 50 quite often with my 7970, even with a 1.2 clock on the core and 1600 on the mem. At times in W v w v W, when there was like 50+ people, I was down in the 20s, granted I had everything maxed but I think that nvidia has a lot more in terms of optimization right now.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I found my fps below 50 quite often with my 7970, even with a 1.2 clock on the core and 1600 on the mem. At times in W v w v W, when there was like 50+ people, I was down in the 20s, granted I had everything maxed but I think that nvidia has a lot more in terms of optimization right now.


I'm 100% sure they will further optimize the game before launch.

Even so, a lot of the performance issues I have seen are people in crowded areas like WvWvW.

The servers play a part in that as well.

All was good on my machine, I hope it stays that way come launch, and they fix it for the people having problems.


----------



## Obrien

Just got my Razer Naga (no not the stupid hex version) so I can cast all my skills 1 handed.









now the long wait for the 25th... At least I'll be working plenty between now and then.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Just got my Razer Naga (no not the stupid hex version) so I can cast all my skills 1 handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the long wait for the 25th... At least I'll be working plenty between now and then.


what do you think about it? too small? too big?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I'm 100% sure they will further optimize the game before launch.
> Even so, a lot of the performance issues I have seen are people in crowded areas like WvWvW.
> The servers play a part in that as well.
> All was good on my machine, I hope it stays that way come launch, and they fix it for the people having problems.


Yea, my computer is pretty similar with the exception of gpu, there are times I wished that I had waited for the 680 to become available.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> No difference.


Yes there is a difference. Pre order is that you only put a small down payment to reserve your copy and pay in full on release day. This method will give you only a 1 DAY HEAD START. Pre purchase means you pay in full before the come comes out and this will allow you to get a 3 DAY HEAD START!

So if you want an August 25th start you need to PRE PURCHASE. If you want a 1 day head start on the 27th then you'll have to PRE ORDER.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So if you pre-order from say GAME (UK Store) you will still get the 3-day headstart?


If you pre order you will only get a 1 day head start.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Just got my Razer Naga (no not the stupid hex version) so I can cast all my skills 1 handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the long wait for the 25th... At least I'll be working plenty between now and then.


i'm also looking for one, i just love it, two of my friends have it and it is simply amazing. i'm trying to get a used one on ebay but people love them so much there is none to sell XD


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> How does the Pre-Purchase from GW2 website work? I mean it doesnt show anyway where too put my email address or anything, just asks for the details on how too pay, how does it go into MY account rather then just be purchased and non-useable or what ever


Basically you will buy the game at full price on the web site. After you buy the game, you will recieve a couple of emails. One of them which you will be able to register your copy of GW2 with your ******@ncsoft log in account if you have GW1 or any other game from NC Soft. If you dont then itll have you create one. One of the fields to purchase the game is your email, if you go far into the purchase set up, that email field will become present.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> errr.... so I already missed my chance? lol hope not.


No, you just need to register/log in with your GW1 log in info.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I found my fps below 50 quite often with my 7970, even with a 1.2 clock on the core and 1600 on the mem. At times in W v w v W, when there was like 50+ people, I was down in the 20s, granted I had everything maxed but I think that nvidia has a lot more in terms of optimization right now.


Yeah even super high end specs suffer the jittery frame rates. Optimization for this game will will continue throughout the games life. It wont just optimize once before release. Just like on the fly game patching, it will patch performance updates over the air in builds. Optimization is the last thing they are worried about. Even though we are able to use nvidia surround or amd eyefinity, only 1 video card was being used at 100% and the 2nd video card below 40%. So they will be able to make it so that we will be able to maximize our performance with all gpu and cpu usage. Over the course of the 3 BWE's, i saw my frame rates grow from 20, 35 and 66 fps. I run three 23 inch screens in portrait mode with 2 gtx 680's. My cpu went from my full 5ghz on bwe1, 4.5 on bwe2 and 4.2 on bwe3. This is my i5 2500k. It totally stressed my max oc at 5.0ghz and backed off on the final beta weekend as more gpu usage was implemented. My performance went from more cpu usage to more gpu usage to a balance of both cpu and gpu usage in the final beta. So things are looking very very promising









Edit: I forgot to mention on my 2nd pc, the game ran better NOT OVERCLOCKED. and my system was no where near as strong as my main rig. GTX 560ti SLI none overclocked, i7 920 at stock speed, ran faster on my triple monitor set up..... and why that is, i have no clue. The difference is, i ran faster on a less powerful system but my temps were very horrible. I ran slower on my stronger system but the temperatures were wonderful... lol... go figure


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> -snip-I ran slower on my stronger system but the temperatures were wonderful... lol... go figure


The first 2 BWE I took off all OCs as I would pretty much instantly BSoD, so they made progress there, but reading that people are maxing with 570s and getting just as good or better frame rates is disappointing to say the least.


----------



## xiin

They just update the client today. It has supersampling now, anyone care to enlighten me on what does supersampling do?


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiin*
> 
> They just update the client today. It has supersampling now, anyone care to enlighten me on what does supersampling do?


Renders the whole image at a higher resolution and then shrinks it to the resolution you run.

Great image quality, but extremely taxing.


----------



## bogey1337

Wow. This is a big update. Good to see they continue to improve the graphics. Hopefully, optimization too.







The game makes use of multicores pretty good but it seems that there is something else taxing my cpu. I'd like to think that the client may be doing something in the background while im running the game. BWE3 was my first beta so maybe they decided to takes tests on my rig.







Or maybe im just imagining things due to GW2 Withdrawal.


----------



## xiin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Renders the whole image at a higher resolution and then shrinks it to the resolution you run.
> Great image quality, but extremely taxing.


Gtx 670 should be able to handle it at 1920x1080 right?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/07/30/leaderboard-picking-your-guild-wars-2-main/


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Renders the whole image at a higher resolution and then shrinks it to the resolution you run.
> Great image quality, but extremely taxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Gtx 670 should be able to handle it at 1920x1080 right?
Click to expand...

maxed out and then some, my brother was running it at like 100fps before his ASUS 670 crapped out.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> maxed out and then some, my brother was running it at like 100fps before his ASUS 670 crapped out.


lol. my 670 ran perfecto.


----------



## xiin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> maxed out and then some, my brother was running it at like 100fps before his ASUS 670 crapped out.


Thanks for the info! I just got the 670. What's the official server for OC anyways?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> I believe you get a *three day head start* if you *pre-purchase.*


Okay so if i pre purchase which is what I meant to say, will the game pre purchase launch start @ 12am on august 25th or will it be later in the day? Anyone know yet?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Okay so if i pre purchase which is what I meant to say, will the game pre purchase launch start @ 12am on august 25th or will it be later in the day? Anyone know yet?


On early access August 25th, midnight west coast time U.S.A, 3am east coast.....I am lucky, because that means i get it even earlier....thats 3 hours ahead of me in Hawaii, which means I will have access on Agust 24th at 9pm!!!!!


----------



## JAM3S121

cool so i can just buy the digital version for this right?


----------



## Vhox

Yupp!


----------



## phantomphenom

Yes


----------



## xxkedzxx

Ran pretty well on balanced and high. Running an AMD PHENOM II X4 955 @ 3.6ghz, 8gb 1600, EVGA 560ti 1gb. I was surprised with BWE3 performance.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> On early access August 25th, midnight west coast time U.S.A, 3am east coast.....I am lucky, because that means i get it even earlier....thats 3 hours ahead of me in Hawaii, which means I will have access on Agust 24th at 9pm!!!!!


So, if i'm at GMT+2, that means i'm getting it at the 26th 10am T__T


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/07/30/leaderboard-picking-your-guild-wars-2-main/


Im liking how the classes and races are quite even, i know this is just a small sample of those that are going too get the game but its nice too see that a class/race isnt going too take huge numbers of players also (kinda) shows how balanced (we hope) the game is going too be without a a class that is so over powered that 90% of the player base pick that character

When is it going too be open for those of us in the UK too play if we pre-purchase?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

How will it handle the 3 day head start? I pre-purchased the physical edition from gamestop and I don't want to miss out on those 3 days, I am already bored enough.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> How will it handle the 3 day head start? I pre-purchased the physical edition from gamestop and I don't want to miss out on those 3 days, I am already bored enough.


you will pre-download the client and be able to play without your physical edition. You will have, I think it's a 5 days grace period to activate your physical edition after that.


----------



## Moridin

What kind of stats are going to be recorded for PvP, does anyone know? Kills, deaths, wins, losses, that kind of thing? Are there seperate stats for WvWvW and structured?


----------



## Elder Scroll

Hey all, does anyone have any idea if you get access to the 3 day head start by pre purchasing it through green man gaming.
They have it on special for £24.99 today!

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc-dvd/games/mmos/guild-wars-2/

I was going to get it from amazon but at that price I am sold If I get access to the head start still.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder Scroll*
> 
> Hey all, does anyone have any idea if you get access to the 3 day head start by pre purchasing it through green man gaming.
> They have it on special for £24.99 today!
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc-dvd/games/mmos/guild-wars-2/
> I was going to get it from amazon but at that price I am sold If I get access to the head start still.


That price looks iffy, i mean thats HALF the price that it is then on then on the GW2 website and its for the DISC edition. How safe is this website?


----------



## Vhox

GMG has been around for a bit, pretty sure they're legit.


----------



## CRosko42

Can anyone recommend an mmo (f2p) for the next couple of weeks?

Tried Skyrim again, got bored again. Been playing my fair share of nba 2k12 and fifa 12, just looking for something to satisfy my MMO itch for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Vhox

Aion is F2P.


----------



## remz1337

^^^^this and i played a bit of allods online, it was nice


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Can anyone recommend an mmo (f2p) for the next couple of weeks?
> Tried Skyrim again, got bored again. Been playing my fair share of nba 2k12 and fifa 13, just looking for something to satisfy my MMO itch for the next couple of weeks.


I always enjoyed Vindictus. Hack and slash through tons of monsters, but you have to be skillful enough to avoid damage while doing it.


----------



## CRosko42

Thanks for the suggestions, downloading Aion and Allods now.


----------



## logix31

Anyone want this greenmangaming 20% off, I'm not going to use it. expires tomorrow.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*
> 
> you will pre-download the client and be able to play without your physical edition. You will have, I think it's a 5 days grace period to activate your physical edition after that.


Good to know it will have a grace period. Thank you.

And for suggestions for games to play while you wait Blacklight Retribution is fun, its a F2P FPS that I have been enjoying.


----------



## stormcr4nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Actually this reminds me, a lot of the names that were given to me in the Google Docs spreadsheet couldn't be found or were invalid. I know everyone wasn't playing but I was only able to get about 5 or so of the usernames to work. I'm not sure if everyone will be using previous character names (that's what it's based off of apparently and not your individual account UN) so I'm going to try to get as many as I can during prelaunch and a for about a month a couple times a day after launch (provided I can since school starts then). I'll be sure to come into here with a list of people that I can't add or whatnot though.


Alright sounds good. Just let me know or I'll pm ya when it gets closer to launch. Maybe those of us that are still down for a gulid can get together and decide on a server. Would like to hook up with some ocn peeps in game


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormcr4nk*
> 
> Alright sounds good. Just let me know or I'll pm ya when it gets closer to launch. Maybe those of us that are still down for a gulid can get together and decide on a server. Would like to hook up with some ocn peeps in game


Agreed. Would be easier if OCN had IRC.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Lol that was me haha, err yeah I just did random names for teh BWE X_X


oh lol so it was you







, well yeah, you could check out my album, you're in there somewhere, not that spectacular, but hey, you were there!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gw2bnc.com/2012/07/1234-builds/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Can anyone recommend an mmo (f2p) for the next couple of weeks?
> Tried Skyrim again, got bored again. Been playing my fair share of nba 2k12 and fifa 12, just looking for something to satisfy my MMO itch for the next couple of weeks.


I've been playing a lot of Star Trek Online. It's free to play, and it's awesome fun beating on Borg, and Species 8472, Romulans and the Klingons (the ones the tp missed) and even the Crystalline Entity. Lots of great story. Both ship battles and landing parties. Time travel, missions with "Q", user content that's actually really good. PvP and PvE. Every time I play it, I still can't believe it's free.

I'm a Rear Admiral Upper Half (level 48) right now. I have about seven ships, including a runabout and a shuttle. You can purchase extra ship slots, but I still have two left. You get great free ships when you level up from one rank to the next. Great free game.

Just a note for anyone wondering about this combo of hardware, but the last GW2 Beta ran smooth as an androids bottom using an i5 4.5GHz and 2 x HD6970 cards in cfx.

I was using a Necro, and I found it was pretty sweet to use a staff to hit the enemy with AOE skills, and before they wore off swap to a scepter and hit them with more focused skills. I also tried the minions, but I wasn't very impressed. They're OK for a diversion, but they die so quickly as to not be very useful.

I've read through a lot of the thread. I hope I see some of you guys in the game. I will be using the server my GW1 guild picks so I may not see you (I think they're going Shiverpeaks). I have 9 GW1 characters, most of them with multiple elite armor sets as well as obsidian armor, lots of pets, lots of titles, and a fair number of "elite weapons" so I should get a pretty good benefit from HoM points. I have enough for another obsidian set, but I'm too lazy to do another FoW and go get it.

Hope to see you guys there.

GW1 in-game names:

Curvacious Creature, Mergatroid Mania, Luscious Lady, Magic Mage, Mr and Mrs Mok, Ravishing Rit, and Buxom Beauty. Lately though I've been playing mostly with my necro, Curvacious Creature, and my rit, Ravishing Rit. Maybe I'll see some of you guys there as well.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I was using a Necro, and I found it was pretty sweet to use a staff to hit the enemy with AOE skills, and before they wore off swap to a scepter and hit them with more focused skills. I also tried the minions, but I wasn't very impressed. They're OK for a diversion, but they die so quickly as to not be very useful.
> I've read through a lot of the thread. I hope I see some of you guys in the game. I will be using the server my GW1 guild picks so I may not see you (I think they're going Shiverpeaks).


I wasnt too impressed with the minions, i have been looking at alot at the abilities, weapons and such and have been looking at a spec that doesnt use Minions but is more based on conditions, spreading them around and using Death Shroud. Though it looks quality, in game it could end up being a total fail lol

Its got:

Consume Conditions - heals you for more the more conditions you have
Corrosive Poisonous Cloud - weaken Self and infect enemies in AoE with Poison and Vulnerability
Plague Signet - PASSIVE : Transfers conditions from ally too yourself USE: Send conditions too target foe
Epidemic - Spreads conditions from enemy too all nearby foes
Plague - Turn into a cloud and infect every enemy you touch with multiple conditions

Not sure if in Plague form you get given another health pool but in WvWvW when they are all bunched up this could be a great tool and then use Epidemic too spread them too even more people. Weapons would be Scepter/Dagger and a Staff. Though i have NO idea how this would work out in game so we will see lol


----------



## FLCLimax

New Website Design


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I wasnt too impressed with the minions, i have been looking at alot at the abilities, weapons and such and have been looking at a spec that doesnt use Minions but is more based on conditions, spreading them around and using Death Shroud. Though it looks quality, in game it could end up being a total fail lol
> Its got:
> Consume Conditions - heals you for more the more conditions you have
> Corrosive Poisonous Cloud - weaken Self and infect enemies in AoE with Poison and Vulnerability
> Plague Signet - PASSIVE : Transfers conditions from ally too yourself USE: Send conditions too target foe
> Epidemic - Spreads conditions from enemy too all nearby foes
> Plague - Turn into a cloud and infect every enemy you touch with multiple conditions
> Not sure if in Plague form you get given another health pool but in WvWvW when they are all bunched up this could be a great tool and then use Epidemic too spread them too even more people. Weapons would be Scepter/Dagger and a Staff. Though i have NO idea how this would work out in game so we will see lol


Sounds pretty interesting, I'll try it out when they finally get the game up full time (if I'm not dead of old age first). There's a lot of things for me to learn in this game. I didn't even learn everything from the old one...lol...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sounds pretty interesting, I'll try it out when they finally get the game up full time (if I'm not dead of old age first). There's a lot of things for me to learn in this game. I didn't even learn everything from the old one...lol...


Yeah its going to be interesting too see how well it works, i think within the first few days everyone will be just trying out new builds depending on the buffs/nerfs that are put into abilities before/after release. I got too about lvl 15 or so playing GW1 but after playing WoW i just couldnt stand it of course that was the PvE aspect didnt get too touch the PvP content too see if it was really as good as people said it was


----------



## FLCLimax

i know someone was asking before would endgame gear be all the same besides looks and there's some confusion about this. i haven't really tried to answer it as much recently because well there like 30 days till you see for yourself but here's a screenshot of what i've said about gear stats still being better based on Rarity.



as said previously, it's just not the kind of difference hat makes me and you seem like we're ten levels apart if i have all exotics and you have all rares.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i know someone was asking before would endgame gear be all the same besides looks and there's some confusion about this. i haven't really tried to answer it as much recently because well there like 30 days till you see for yourself but here's a screenshot of what i've said about gear stats still being better based on Rarity.
> 
> as said previously, it's just not the kind of difference hat makes me and you seem like we're ten levels apart if i have all exotics and you have all rares.


Does that count for armor as well? thought that stats were from the character rather then the items being used? or is it different for weapons in that they do give stats as well but armor doesnt?


----------



## FLCLimax

your character has base stats but gear gives stat bonuses as well, it's just not to the level of making the game gear dependent. armors have a baseline defense + other bonuses and weapons have baseline damage + other bonuses. hope this is not too hard to understand.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> your character has base stats but gear gives stat bonuses as well, it's just not to the level of making the game gear dependent. armors have a baseline defense + other bonuses and weapons have baseline damage + other bonuses. hope this is not too hard to understand.


Ah okay that explains it very well. As it was confusing as too WHY you would upgrade gear if all the stats came from Weapons/baseline stats. Other then obvious gear looks which i thought was meant too be the main reason too upgrade.

What is the item naming scheme?
i mean does it go Common > Uncommon > Rare > Exotic > Legendary?

Weapon strength, how would that work for RANGE weapons? specifically things like magic/caster weapons


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Stress test happening tomorrow 12noon - 4pm PST(?) / 3-7pm EST / 8pm-12am GMT : https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2?filter=1


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Stress test happening tomorrow 12noon - 4pm PST(?) / 3-7pm EST / 11pm-3am GMT : https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2?filter=1


oh well I guess I'llwait till release to play game


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I am guessing the UK time, so if im wrong let me know









EDIT: It seems i am wrong on the UK time, apparently it starts at 8PM


----------



## a pet rock

Should be +8 hours from Pacific to UK time. I'm glad there's a stress test since I missed BWE3.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Should be +8 hours from Pacific to UK time. I'm glad there's a stress test since I missed BWE3.


So the 8pm UK time would be right then









EDIT: Finally able too pre-purchase the game from the site but now there site is saying that you cant pre-purchase it now and too check again in an hour REALLY hope i will get the chance too pre-purchase it


----------



## CRosko42

Very happy about the stress test.

I've only played an engineer, want to test out some other classes and races just to get a feel for them.

Still have no idea what I am doing at launch other than the fact that I'm being an Asura or Silvari and I'm not playing a Warrior/Ele.


----------



## HometownHero

Guess I can work on sPvP tomorrow. I don't think I can play the actual game anymore, I hate knowing it doesnt count.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yeah during the test i am going too concentrate on the Ele, Necro and the Engineer as i feel its out of them 3 as too which my main will be. Going too give my Condition based build a try as well too see if it would work out well


----------



## exzacklyright

So i'm stuck between thief and guardian. Guardian built for pvp..... discuss







Thief in pve.. discuss


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So i'm stuck between thief and guardian. Guardian built for pvp..... discuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thief in pve.. discuss


From what i have read :
Guardian = OP
Thief = weak

Both PvP as i dont really keep up with the PvE side


----------



## bogey1337

Is it possible to upgrade my current beta account into a full one?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Is it possible to upgrade my current beta account into a full one?


Yes...By Buying the game lol


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Is it possible to upgrade my current beta account into a full one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...By Buying the game lol
Click to expand...

Rofl! I mean, ill still be able to use the same logins/email and such right?







(pardon me for incomplete question. sleep deprived right now.)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Rofl! I mean, ill still be able to use the same logins/email and such right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon me for incomplete question. sleep deprived right now.)


Ooooooooh lol
I have the Beta, i just pre-purchased the game from the website using the same email address as i did for the beta so if thats what you mean????
You can choose different usernames/email address if you like


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Rofl! I mean, ill still be able to use the same logins/email and such right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon me for incomplete question. sleep deprived right now.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh lol
> I have the Beta, i just pre-purchased the game from the website using the same email address as i did for the beta so if thats what you mean????
> You can choose different usernames/email address if you like
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i meant.







Thanks!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Okay cool, glad i could help









Also from what i hear the characters form BWE3 have NOT been wiped so we will be able too use them. Personally i think this is great - meaning people will be able too get right into the game rather then having too relevel. For me it means i wont have too go into the game and re-do the entry event thing all over again


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If it's anything like how I added GW2 to my Guild Wars 1 account then once you buy the game and go to register the account you can choose where to add the keys either to a new account or to a previous one.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Yeah thats what i meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like how I added GW2 to my Guild Wars 1 account then once you buy the game and go to register the account you can choose where to add the keys either to a new account or to a previous one.
Click to expand...

Gotcha!







Ill try to do it later. Thanks guys.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Okay cool, glad i could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from what i hear the characters form BWE3 have NOT been wiped so we will be able too use them. Personally i think this is great - meaning people will be able too get right into the game rather then having too relevel. For me it means i wont have too go into the game and re-do the entry event thing all over again


Everything is wiped at launch. Not sure if i'm misunderstanding you or not but it's been stated by ANet employees on the official forums many times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to do it later. Thanks guys.


I don't think manual account linking is up yet. When you buy the game and register it, it'll ask you if you have a GW1 account or not, and then you link it then. I don't think there is a way to link it after account creation yet. It should be up any day now though... official site is still saying WIP.


----------



## FLCLimax

characters are not wiped yet and can be used in the upcoming stress test. they will be wiped before head start.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Everything is wiped at launch. Not sure if i'm misunderstanding you or not but it's been stated by ANet employees on the official forums many times.


I didnt say launch though, i was talking about tomorrows stress test


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> characters are not wiped yet and can be used in the upcoming stress test. they will be wiped before head start.


Ah, didn't know they were going to do another before launch.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I didnt say launch though, i was talking about tomorrows stress test


Sorry, I wasn't even aware of the stress test. Could of swore they said there wouldn't be anymore betas/tests before launch.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Everything is wiped at launch. Not sure if i'm misunderstanding you or not but it's been stated by ANet employees on the official forums many times.
> I don't think manual account linking is up yet. When you buy the game and register it, it'll ask you if you have a GW1 account or not, and then you link it then. I don't think there is a way to link it after account creation yet. It should be up any day now though... official site is still saying WIP.


Yeah I think it'll work once he tries to register, he might even be able to go to the "I have a Guild Wars 1" although I'm not sure, is there any particular reason you want to use the beta account if nothing will be transferred over?


----------



## Dirkonis

I didn't know if we were still tossing out screen shots but here a few from the last Beta weekend I took.



Heres a Pic of the Norn starting zone, love the details you almost miss.



heres a Rift pic for graphical comparison, I quit the game forever ago. The end-game was...torturous to say the least.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> -snip-]


I think RIFT had the superior texture resolution and sharpness, but the textures and overall gameplay lacked the "polished" feeling. Everything was an extreme hit or miss. I feel any game, no matter how good the textures/graphics are, if the animations and gameplay are subpar it just makes good textures seem like a joke. Same can be said if 50% of the textures are amazing, but the other 50% are terrible. That why I quit RIFT before even reaching end game. I feel this is a big reason why WoW is successful, the graphics are perfect for the animations. Everything feels like it should. Rift felt too realistic graphically, but the animations and half of the textures couldn't be taken seriously.

Overall, GW2 has more balanced graphics, every zone looks great. A few areas in Rift graphically beat anything in GW2, but most the areas in rift seemed like they needed more attention. Overall, I think GW2 wins graphically.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwarsinsider.com/vanguard-guardian-beta/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> I didn't know if we were still tossing out screen shots but here a few from the last Beta weekend I took.
> 
> Heres a Pic of the Norn starting zone, love the details you almost miss.
> 
> heres a Rift pic for graphical comparison, I quit the game forever ago. The end-game was...torturous to say the least.


Screenshots are always welcomed!! No matter how bad your characters may look!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah its going to be interesting too see how well it works, i think within the first few days everyone will be just trying out new builds depending on the buffs/nerfs that are put into abilities before/after release. I got too about lvl 15 or so playing GW1 but after playing WoW i just couldnt stand it of course that was the PvE aspect didnt get too touch the PvP content too see if it was really as good as people said it was


I really loved the PvE in GW1. Especially after they added Heroes, and loved that you could outfit them. Just the sheer size of GW turned me on. It was huge, and I could always find something to do. It was even more fun if you were a member of a decent guild or had friends playing with you.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> -snip-]
> 
> 
> 
> I think RIFT had the superior texture resolution and sharpness, but the textures and overall gameplay lacked the "polished" feeling. Everything was an extreme hit or miss. I feel any game, no matter how good the textures/graphics are, if the animations and gameplay are subpar it just makes good textures seem like a joke. Same can be said if 50% of the textures are amazing, but the other 50% are terrible. That why I quit RIFT before even reaching end game. I feel this is a big reason why WoW is successful, the graphics are perfect for the animations. Everything feels like it should. Rift felt too realistic graphically, but the animations and half of the textures couldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> Overall, GW2 has more balanced graphics, every zone looks great. A few areas in Rift graphically beat anything in GW2, but most the areas in rift seemed like they needed more attention. Overall, I think GW2 wins graphically.
Click to expand...

there's still graphics options being added to the game. update and check your game menu(use -useoldlauncher tag in the shortcut).


----------



## djriful

I've just open the launcher and discovered a patch. 1% at 51mb... it must be a 5.7GB patch download... That is huge!


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Everything is wiped at launch. Not sure if i'm misunderstanding you or not but it's been stated by ANet employees on the official forums many times.
> I don't think manual account linking is up yet. When you buy the game and register it, it'll ask you if you have a GW1 account or not, and then you link it then. I don't think there is a way to link it after account creation yet. It should be up any day now though... official site is still saying WIP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it'll work once he tries to register, he might even be able to go to the "I have a Guild Wars 1" although I'm not sure, is there any particular reason you want to use the beta account if nothing will be transferred over?
Click to expand...

Well i guess its just ocd. I just wanted to use the same email address/login since thats the one ive always used for all other online games.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Here is some more from last beta.


----------



## Beens17

Skills related question.
If two different classes uses the same weapon, will they both have same skills ? (Beside the right ones)


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Skills related question.
> If two different classes uses the same weapon, will they both have same skills ? (Beside the right ones)


A Engineer Rifle is different than a warrior using a rifle.
Same goes with Greatsword. Ranger, Warrior, Guardian and Mesmer are all different.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Skill#Weapon_skills


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## CRosko42

Hoping the servers go live a bit early..

All ready to get my fix.


----------



## shellbunner

That video just got me pumped!!!


----------



## Slayem

Stress test live!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Stress test live!


Woo an hour of GW2 makes me a happy camper!! Also, if your GPU can handle it I highly recommend supersampling..it looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## shellbunner

Well, I'm getting horrible blue artifacts everywhere on stock settings. Ran great on BWE3 and everything else on my system is running smooth. I was looking forward to playing today as it's my day off, but guess I'll get some BF3 time in instead.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

They better fix there bloody servers for launch, 30mins into the stress test i have been kicked from the game 5 times and the game refuses too allow me too play because of a "problem" with either Firewall (uninstalled Avast NO change) Router Settings, Security Applications or coz of connecting through a campus network - So in order too PLAY the game i have too have NO firewall/AV, change router settings ( not possible) or be playing at a college/uni campus...Yeah this game will plummet if they dont sort this BS

I have NO issues with ANY other game playing online and my AV/Firewall and such dont effect it at all - why does this game seem too not like pretty much ANYTHING when it comes to that sort of thing


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> They better fix there bloody servers for launch, 30mins into the stress test i have been kicked from the game 5 times and the game refuses too allow me too play because of a "problem" with either Firewall (uninstalled Avast NO change) Router Settings, Security Applications or coz of connecting through a campus network - So in order too PLAY the game i have too have NO firewall/AV, change router settings ( not possible) or be playing at a college/uni campus...Yeah this game will plummet if they dont sort this BS
> I have NO issues with ANY other game playing online and my AV/Firewall and such dont effect it at all - why does this game seem too not like pretty much ANYTHING when it comes to that sort of thing


Dude, calm the heck down. This is why we're testing it. If you just want to play the game without problems, you need to wait until the end of the month. If problems are still there at launch, THEN you can complain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guild Wars 2 Facebook page*
> Unlike previous stress tests, we will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity pr
> oblems or discover features that are not working as designed. Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch. By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game! ~RB2


----------



## eternal7trance

Even with the stress test, it's still up more than Diablo 3.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Dude, calm the heck down. This is why we're testing it. If you just want to play the game without problems, you need to wait until the end of the month. If problems are still there at launch, THEN you can complain.


This problem happened throughout the BWE3 as well so not down too the Stress Test, More down too the servers being terrible if SO many things can effect the game - i mean AV/Firewall? really? not everyone can change router settings either and what about all of those people at Uni/College that are forced too use the campus network...

Being forced too reset my router in order too get back into the game is VERY annoying as well


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> This problem happened throughout the BWE3 as well so not down too the Stress Test, More down too the servers being terrible if SO many things can effect the game - i mean AV/Firewall? really? not everyone can change router settings either and what about all of those people at Uni/College that are forced too use the campus network...
> Being forced too reset my router in order too get back into the game is VERY annoying as well


damn, that is not cool. you should contact anet and explain your problem. it is weird because if it was a major server issue on anet side, there would be much more complaint. on my side everything is working flawlessly.

hope your problems will get sorted out soon


----------



## djriful

Love the updates on keybind actionbar finally shows up and other UI options.

I really hope NVIDIA release the driver for GW2 SLI... quickly... because I am struggling at 30-40FPS. ...


----------



## shellbunner

All of you being able to play is making me jealous! No matter the settings, I keep getting artifacts and flickering. AHHHHHH!!!!!!! August 25th can't come soon enough!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> damn, that is not cool. you should contact anet and explain your problem. it is weird because if it was a major server issue on anet side, there would be much more complaint. on my side everything is working flawlessly.
> hope your problems will get sorted out soon


Mmmmmm, i wonder could me be playing on a US server have anything too do with it? i cant try a EU server as it costs gems too change (stupid for a beta/stress test i know) It seems more down too the PvP side rather then anything else, i try too join a Spvp match dc or dc during or after it which is a joke

But seeing the message, i dont see how they could not have thought of some of these things and got them sorted on there end such as the Firewall/router settings thing seeing as all other MMOs/Online games i play are perfectly fine in this regard the campus network thing seems VERY silly as well luckily i dont use that - i do use Mobile Broadband which is perfectly fine for EVERYTHING else...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Mmmmmm, i wonder could me be playing on a US server have anything too do with it? i cant try a EU server as it costs gems too change (stupid for a beta/stress test i know) It seems more down too the PvP side rather then anything else, i try too join a Spvp match dc or dc during or after it which is a joke
> But seeing the message, i dont see how they could not have thought of some of these things and got them sorted on there end such as the Firewall/router settings thing seeing as all other MMOs/Online games i play are perfectly fine in this regard the campus network thing seems VERY silly as well luckily i dont use that - i do use Mobile Broadband which is perfectly fine for EVERYTHING else...


Then again i do keep getting DC-ed before i even get into the game so i doubt its because of the server that i am on


----------



## SeanPoe

What time did todays stress test start and what time does it end?

Nevermind, started at 12pm and ends at 4pm


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Love the updates on keybind actionbar finally shows up and other UI options.
> 
> I really hope NVIDIA release the driver for GW2 SLI... quickly... because I am struggling at 30-40FPS. ...


I'm running maxed + supersampling at 1440p at near constant vsynced 60fps in pve other than occasional lag which is due to the servers. Not sure about PVP/WvWvW, but maybe turn off sli if you havent? One 680 does fine.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Umm am I missing something, how are you guys playing rii now?


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Umm am I missing something, how are you guys playing rii now?


Stress test 12-4pm pst

Just finished up.


----------



## FLCLimax

hmm. great frame rate, but bad latency in the first hour i played.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Though i had ALOT less DCs after they did that update thing during the stress test and managed like 6 Spvp matches without it dying on my Necro i was part of a GREAT team we owned 2 different groups and was winning in the next one when the stress test ended









I played the thief for the first time and gotta say it was ALOT better then i was expecting, won a few matches on there as well as on the Ele. Engineer i think has been pushed out of the running for my "range"/"caster" class and preferred the Thief with dagger/dagger and pistol/pistol combo over the Engineer so overall i am pleased with the stress test.


----------



## exzacklyright

Here's my pictures from the 4 hour stress test lol and other random ones.

http://imgur.com/a/jmh5e#1


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Though i had ALOT less DCs after they did that update thing during the stress test and managed like 6 Spvp matches without it dying on my Necro i was part of a GREAT team we owned 2 different groups and was winning in the next one when the stress test ended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played the thief for the first time and gotta say it was ALOT better then i was expecting, won a few matches on there as well as on the Ele. Engineer i think has been pushed out of the running for my "range"/"caster" class and preferred the Thief with dagger/dagger and pistol/pistol combo over the Engineer so overall i am pleased with the stress test.


i found the thief fun as well after playing so in order to not have any trouble deciding on a class i clung to the warrior. but now i might be a ranger main first since pets work.


----------



## Murlocke

Thoughts on FXAA? I almost prefer no AA in this game over the in-game FXAA. It blurs the textures.

Forcing MSAA or SSAA has no affect for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I really hope NVIDIA release the driver for GW2 SLI... quickly... because I am struggling at 30-40FPS. ...


Default driver settings (latest beta), I was getting 70-80FPS on max with the new supersampling option enabled. Forcing very high quality, 16x AF, and adaptive vsync I went down to 48-60FPS. Your FPS seems low compared to mine, our builds aren't that different.

16x AF forced via drivers in this game is a good 40% FPS hit but it's worth it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Here's my pictures from the 4 hour stress test lol and other random ones.
> http://imgur.com/a/jmh5e#1


Some nice pics 9minus the horrendus looking Slyvari)
After that Stress Test i am still unsure of my main though i know it wont be Engineer. Thinking Ele or Necro with Thief as a alt (along with who ever loses main fight)

Thinking : Ele, Necro, Thief, Guardian and MAYBE Engineer, if not likely a melee ranger (if they fix the damn pets!)
Hard too decide what race/gender too go with for them i know Slyvari are OUT. Thinking Human for Ele and Necro, Charr for the Guardian and maybe Asura for the Thief and Norn for the Ranger


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i found the thief fun as well after playing so in order to not have any trouble deciding on a class i clung to the warrior. but now i might be a ranger main first since pets work.


I just couldnt get a "feeling" for the warrior - i found it funny someone used a spinning around attacking ability on me, i dodged it, stole from them and turned out it was the ability they just used and killed them with it SO fun


----------



## CRosko42

So many choices with race/class, spent the whole time making/remaking one of every class one last time to get one last feel for my main.

Decided on Asura Engineer.

Asura Thief was 2nd place, Human Warrior was my 3rd favorite.

Least favorites: The Norn race as a whole, Ele, Necro, and Ranger.

I really like the Human starting area, but beyond that the Asura are a nice change of pace from the traditional mmo as is the engineer class as a whole.

Lets see if that all changes before launch, but for now I have my mind made up finally.

22 days and counting...


----------



## FLCLimax

lol.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> So many choices with race/class, spent the whole time making/remaking one of every class one last time to get one last feel for my main.
> Decided on Asura Engineer.
> Asura Thief was 2nd place, Human Warrior was my 3rd favorite.
> Least favorites: The Norn race as a whole, Ele, Necro, and Ranger.
> I really like the Human starting area, but beyond that the Asura are a nice change of pace from the traditional mmo as is the engineer class as a whole.
> Lets see if that all changes before launch, but for now I have my mind made up finally.
> 22 days and counting...


I agree with that but think i will have an alt one so i can at least experience there story (not sure if the "story" is class or race defined) i know elements come from each but what one has the bigger impact?

I didnt play much as a Ranger due too the pets being SO broken, not too keen on them as a range class but there melee abilities are pretty cool and i just love ele and Necro


----------



## Mergatroid

Gees, if they wanted to stress test, you'd think they would do so AFTER work hours. Sorta pissed I had to miss it. But, hey, no biggy that the people who work and pay the bills don't get the opportunity to participate....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Gees, if they wanted to stress test, you'd think they would do so AFTER work hours. Sorta pissed I had to miss it. But, hey, no biggy that the people who work and pay the bills don't get the opportunity to participate....


It was UK prime time.

I really feel if they want a 100% stable release they should do another 2-3 stress tests before launch. This one didn't go well for many people. I had 2 hours where I couldn't log in and they claimed it was a port issue on my computer (when it wasnt, just randomly started working again).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I didnt play much as a Ranger due too the pets being SO broken


Whens the last time you tried ranger? BWE3 pets seem to be pretty good. They were terrible in BWE1.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Gees, if they wanted to stress test, you'd think they would do so AFTER work hours. Sorta pissed I had to miss it. But, hey, no biggy that the people who work and pay the bills don't get the opportunity to participate....


A lot of people work at different hours/shifts, sorry yours didn't match up with the test.

Theres also the whole continent of Europe that would've been asleep had this been done later.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It was UK prime time.
> I really feel if they want a 100% stable release they should do another 2-3 stress tests before launch. This one didn't go well for many people. I had 2 hours where I couldn't log in and they claimed it was a port issue on my computer (when it wasnt, just randomly started working again).
> Whens the last time you tried ranger? BWE3 pets seem to be pretty good. They were terrible in BWE1.


So i wasnt the ONLY one having issues with logging in, did you get DC-ed much (i did that annoyed me as well -.-)
I tired it during BWE3 but 90% of the time the pets (for Ranger AND necro) would seem too just stand there and do nothing even after telling the pet (ranger one) too attack something or if i attacked something just didnt seem interested.

Maybe i got unlucky? I didnt try them out during the stress test as i spent the time either TRYING too log in, getting DC-ed or playing the Ele, Necro and Thief all of which i LOVED.

I think they should do a stress test EVERY week until about the 20th so they can keep getting those little things sorted out. I did seem too have a better time after the in game update though still got DC-ed and got the same error as you (forcing router restart) but it wasnt happening anywhere near as much as it did before


----------



## djriful

I hardly get D/C. Probably it's your server.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I hardly get D/C. Probably it's your server.


I was on Sorrows Furnace ( i think) It being a US server and me being English MIGHT have had something too do with it though this cant be proven until release as i couldnt change too a Euro server and even then they dont really seem as populated as US ones are i mean only ONE English speaking server was "high" for population the rest were medium/low

I do still think its something on there end though and the message you egt about Firewall, router settings and Campus networks all being possible things that could affect it - kinda a worry seeing as my setup has NO problems what so ever on any other online game/MMO and seeing as how quite a few people will play the game during college/uni blaming it possibly on campus networks is a bit silly

Plus they need too understand not everyone will be able too change router settings and/or open ports which i think is something the game should do automatically right?


----------



## rprice06

I've searched and cant find it, does anyone know what server the OCN guild will be on, I'm also on Sorrow's Furnace - US.

Seems the HUGE servers for the beta/stress were:

Crystal Desert
Sanctum of Rall
Stormbluff Isle

ideas?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> I've searched and cant find it, does anyone know what server the OCN guild will be on, I'm also on Sorrow's Furnace - US.
> Seems the HUGE servers for the beta/stress were:
> Crystal Desert
> Sanctum of Rall
> Stormbluff Isle
> ideas?


I've decided to wait a bit until I can find some statistics about which servers have the heaviest loads and are full most of the time before settling on a server for the Guild to play on since during the beta test everyone was on a different server for the most part.

The main problem is that we have US AND EU players so it's difficult to force EU players to play on US servers and vice versa so it might just be better to have a somewhat main server and then those on other servers can merely join as guests on the server whenever anyone gets together to do something.


----------



## xiin

Someone on reddit posted all the item in the beta so far. It's is pretty neat http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/xlby6/the_pvp_locker_preview_screenshots_of_all/ and is it normal for me to get 40-60 fps with my current build on 1920x1080?


----------



## Blackops_2

Didn't get to make it to the stress test today. Curse you organic chemistry.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> I've searched and cant find it, does anyone know what server the OCN guild will be on, I'm also on Sorrow's Furnace - US.
> 
> Seems the HUGE servers for the beta/stress were:
> 
> Crystal Desert
> Sanctum of Rall
> Stormbluff Isle
> 
> ideas?


Because in those regions, a lot of them are not at job or off hours.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u3QpOmEhLOzjhyxrI5Ulf8rDz_INGgvyqHECiA2yXks/edit?pli=1


----------



## rationalthinking

Just purchased my Collector's edition, you do I get hooked up in the OCN Guild?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just purchased my Collector's edition, you do I get hooked up in the OCN Guild?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E6MQ


----------



## Invisible

Submitted to the OCN Group, can't believe I haven't done it before.

Also, for anyone that missed the stress test today, they added a new Vista to Lions Arch. A buddy and I recorded a video of the entire adventure if you would like to check it out. This is definitely not your normal Vista.

http://youtu.be/geL5V-yhU-0


----------



## FLCLimax

http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mboa3xzQ2x/


----------



## Myrtl

I wish the Hero Character sheet in game gave a little more information about Armor. I was trying out a toughness/condition damage Meser with 10% of toughness added to condition damage. I saw I had (don't remember exact) about 3500 armor. I was left wondering just how good or mediocre is that? It would be nice to know about what % of damage you mitigate with your armor. Or did I completely miss where that information is?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mboa3xzQ2x/


is this link working for anyone else? for me i just get a white screen :/


----------



## Tomus

Before this stress test i was not sure whether to make white or black thief (hair, tatoo, armor). But now im decided to make black one.



Female norn (smallest size) thief.

Btw, have anyone of you noticed that your character starts to mumble stuff related to your char creation preferences? Mine was talking about ale during fights (in pvp)... ofc in character creation i've selected "blacked out" during recent celebratory.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wish the Hero Character sheet in game gave a little more information about Armor. I was trying out a toughness/condition damage Meser with 10% of toughness added to condition damage. I saw I had (don't remember exact) about 3500 armor. I was left wondering just how good or mediocre is that? It would be nice to know about what % of damage you mitigate with your armor. Or did I completely miss where that information is?


trait gives X amount of Toughness as condition damage so you should mouse over "attack" to see your power, weapon damage and condition damage. compare the condition damage before and after slotting the trait. for your toughness not only is it one of 4 main attributes right in your character panel, anything that modifies it is written as a plus in green. you can not only press H and just look, you can mouse over "armor" to see base defense and toughness.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Before this stress test i was not sure whether to make white or black thief (hair, tatoo, armor). But now im decided to make black one.
> 
> Female norn (smallest size) thief.
> Btw, have anyone of you noticed that your character starts to mumble stuff related to your char creation preferences? Mine was talking about ale during fights (in pvp)... ofc in character creation i've selected "blacked out" during recent celebratory.


Looks cool, think Human would be better coz well the size different just doesnt suit a "thief" kind of character, as fort chatter mine used too say random crap ALOT lol


----------



## FLCLimax

PvP medium and heavy armor + weapons:

http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mNiF2sqja

http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mx7ccAEG6

http://donoftheslum.minus.com/my8AJJN2r/
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/myid0wqJk
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mSsliJrJm
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mm1CbsHyw/
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mbn7UFDNXx
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mbbbrAMuJz
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mbcDFKSmyW
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mboyexf9F
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/m3eXycrN8
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mNkLEqzga
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mDZOGuHHc
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mJ52oEMna
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mn7gQxU9A
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mls0dTEZY
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mPtKnTgkz
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mvu6XAHwQ
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/mh97rsahn
http://donoftheslum.minus.com/miMejoWhE

German Article about the Fields of Devastation


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Human would be better coz well the size different just doesnt suit a "thief" kind of character


I hope everyone doesn't think this way, or else there wouldn't be too many interesting race/class combos running around. My Norn elementalist was awesome! I'm also considering a Char necromancer.

On this note, Sylvari necromancer. I can't decide if it fits or not. I really like the life/death contrast. It's hard to find a class that clashes with the Sylvari since they are such a curious blank slate.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> trait gives X amount of Toughness as condition damage so you should mouse over "attack" to see your power, weapon damage and condition damage. compare the condition damage before and after slotting the trait. for your toughness not only is it one of 4 main attributes right in your character panel, anything that modifies it is written as a plus in green. you can not only press H and just look, you can mouse over "armor" to see base defense and toughness.


I understand and I was looking at the character sheet to see how much toughness was adding to my armor and the amount of condition damage I have. I probably should have clarified a little better, but what I wanted to know was how much damage mitigation do I gain when I go from 2000 armor to 3000 armor? 3000 to 4000?

As I was looking at my char, I remember seeing my armor and wondering if I was kind of tanky or still squishy. I saw a number for my armor with no information on how beneficial that amount was. That Meser build I was running ended up being incredibly tanky but I still don't know if it was because of the armor or all the clones, 3 ways to invis and two active block/blinds abilities. I only had 15k hp, so I thought to myself "this armor better do a heck of a lot to be worth running such this low HP." Also, I understand that armor doesn't affect condition damage =).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I hope everyone doesn't think this way, or else there wouldn't be too many interesting race/class combos running around. My Norn elementalist was awesome! I'm also considering a Char necromancer.
> On this note, Sylvari necromancer. I can't decide if it fits or not. I really like the life/death contrast. It's hard to find a class that clashes with the Sylvari since they are such a curious blank slate.


I doubt everyone feels like it, then again i dont really like the Norn too big for my liking. I'm going with a Charr Guardian for sure but undecided on my Ele, Necro and Thief - Thinking huamn for Ele and Necro with my Thief being Asura and maybe go with a ranger or something for Norn

Still undecided on names :/
I want something from a specific theme like character names from a specific author or something


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Before this stress test i was not sure whether to make white or black thief (hair, tatoo, armor). But now im decided to make black one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Looks good, man, hawt.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I don't usually put much thought into character names but I wanted to be prepared for launch so I came up with a scheme that has lead me to many great names. Lets use my female Sylvari guardian for example. Sylvari are about plants/nature/etc and guardians are about being defensive and protecting themselves and others. Defense made me think of shields/stone walls and other really hard things so I looked up really hard/dense wood to fit the plants theme. I found the latin name of a hardwood and shortened it to "Olea." Short, simple, and relevant name. The full name was some type of olive wood so now if I ever wanted to RP I could even use olive color dyes and olive recipes (if they exist) to keep the theme going.

I came up with a bunch of names like this using the lore/features of the race and the role of the class.


----------



## Rickles

I just want to incorporate Charfield into one of my char characters


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I don't usually put much thought into character names but I wanted to be prepared for launch so I came up with a scheme that has lead me to many great names. Lets use my female Sylvari guardian for example. Sylvari are about plants/nature/etc and guardians are about being defensive and protecting themselves and others. Defense made me think of shields/stone walls and other really hard things so I looked up really hard/dense wood to fit the plants theme. I found the latin name of a hardwood and shortened it to "Olea." Short, simple, and relevant name. The full name was some type of olive wood so now if I ever wanted to RP I could even use olive color dyes and olive recipes (if they exist) to keep the theme going.
> I came up with a bunch of names like this using the lore/features of the race and the role of the class.


Not a bad idea, yeah i am having problems thinking of names for my Thief, Ele and Necro as well as for a possible Guardian alt


----------



## FLCLimax

GW2 BWE3 Screenshot Contest winners


----------



## solt

So, the OCN guild is going to be based on which side of the pond?

A friend of mine and me are looking to join if it's EU...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solt*
> 
> So, the OCN guild is going to be based on which side of the pond?
> A friend of mine and me are looking to join if it's EU...


Im going with its 99.9% likely too be on the US servers


----------



## FLCLimax

it doesn't matter what server you're on. guilds are cross server and we can "guest" to play together.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it doesn't matter what server you're on. guilds are cross server and we can "guest" to play together.


Just not participate on the WvW while you play as a guest on another world.
Which is pretty much answer what i was about ask: if characters are cross world too.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

http://www.gw2guilds.org/

Decent site for looking at what guilds/alliances are on what server, going too use it myself too see how many big guilds are going where as i plan too do alot of WvWvW and want too find a strong server that will be doing that alot









Once on said server then i will start looking for a guild


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> http://www.gw2guilds.org/
> Decent site for looking at what guilds/alliances are on what server, going too use it myself too see how many big guilds are going where as i plan too do alot of WvWvW and want too find a strong server that will be doing that alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once on said server then i will start looking for a guild


Bookmarked thanks. I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but what server will most ocn members play on? Thanks.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Bookmarked thanks. I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but what server will most ocn members play on? Thanks.


I havent yet decided, going too keep an eye on that above link see where the more serious PvP players are going as i want too be on a "good" WvWvW server as thats where i plan too spend most of my time (when not gathering, mission questing and such)


----------



## salvanos

Hello i'm new to these game
got some question question, newbie question

1. my friend and i gonna play this game later
is it okay to select different race
is it gonna be hard to meet up, to hunt or party together?
from what i read different race = different hunt fields
does that mean different race = different start place?

2. i'm gonna play enginer job soon, any suittable race for enginer? does elite skill from the race disable the skill from job when activated? (for example the avatar of melandru or charzoka)

3. does enginer skill require item to be activated like elixir, grenade, other skill?

4. what W v W v W mean? battle different race?

5. i'm just pre-purchase the deluxe edition, where the bonus gonna be skill to summon mistfire wolf, is it good for enginer?
any chance to get 2 elite skill? because it's gonna be a waste not use the bonus skill









7. my right hand get some arthritis problem from past accident from extreme play
that force me to retired from the online game
now the pain not comes back anymore
and i'm gonna play gw2
any idea what job require less "hand skill"
i'm choose enginer cause i think the turret skill gonna help to reduce the extreme fast switching skills
if there more pasif job, especially one job where i could solo without problem with less hand activity
please tell me the job

Thx


----------



## djriful

We should sleep more so the day passes quicker.



Spoiler: Off topic



By the way, I've just tried The Secret World due to the free weekend play for everyone till Monday. Firstly, the intro and cinematic is very interesting. I love the fight theme in the metro but the combat functionality bored the hell out of me.

I've been yawning while flying through quests. Yes, I got so bored of my character abilities.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> Hello i'm new to these game
> got some question question, newbie question
> 1. my friend and i gonna play this game later
> is it okay to select different race
> *Yes*
> is it gonna be hard to meet up, to hunt or party together?
> *No, you can still join a party together as soon as you "enter" the world*
> from what i read different race = different hunt fields
> *Not sure what you mean here*
> does that mean different race = different start place?*
> Different start place, yes. However - you can join a aprty and go to someone elses start area as soon as you "enter" the world*
> 2. i'm gonna play enginer job soon, any suittable race for enginer? does elite skill from the race disable the skill from job when activated? (for example the avatar of melandru or charzoka)*
> Race doesnt play a a huge role, the race elites arent as strong as the professions elite skills*
> 3. does enginer skill require item to be activated like elixir, grenade, other skill?
> *Which skill? they all need activating*
> 4. what W v W v W mean? battle different race?
> *means World Vs World Vs World = basically 3 servers start a 2week fight and fight for control of places on a PvP map*
> 5. i'm just pre-purchase the deluxe edition, where the bonus gonna be skill to summon mistfire wolf, is it good for enginer?
> *Have no idea, as no info about it plus as said before profession elites will be stronger then that as well as race elites*
> any chance to get 2 elite skill? because it's gonna be a waste not use the bonus skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope, only able too use 1 and during its cool down cant switch and use another.*
> 7. my right hand get some arthritis problem from past accident from extreme play
> that force me to retired from the online game
> now the pain not comes back anymore
> and i'm gonna play gw2
> any idea what job require less "hand skill"
> *You mean real life job?*
> i'm choose enginer cause i think the turret skill gonna help to reduce the extreme fast switching skills
> *I personally found the turrets a bit meh, and the other skills could be more useful*
> if there more pasif job, especially one job where i could solo without problem with less hand activity
> please tell me the job
> *They all need you too press buttons - have you thought about Nega*
> Thx


*Replies in bold*


----------



## salvanos

thx for the replies,
really helps alot to understand the game









1. *Which skill? they all need activating*
like elixir skill , the skill description, using / throwing elixir H,S,ETC
need to buy or prepare the elixir first
or elixir gun skills, is it need to buy the elixir to use the skills?

like other online game, need to buy potion? or poison pot befor using the poison skills?

2. *You mean real life job?*
i mean job/professions from the game








i need to not overuse my right hand,
mean i need some job/profesions with the less mouse activity

3. forget to ask, does the movement control using ASWD, or mouse click, to move the character?

4. *I personally found the turrets a bit meh, and the other skills could be more useful*
does other job need often switching the weapon?
to use different skills? or people tend sticks to 1 weapon only and using the normal attack while the skill weapon cooldown?

5. *They all need you too press buttons - have you thought about Nega*
what nega?

6. what minimum GPU for 1080p resolution?
i got some old 8600gt nvidia,
just sold my 6950, planning to bought 660ti
maybe won't if the 8600gt enough for the game


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> thx for the replies,
> really helps alot to understand the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Which skill? they all need activating*
> like elixir skill , the skill description, using / throwing elixir H,S,ETC
> need to buy or prepare the elixir first
> or elixir gun skills, is it need to buy the elixir to use the skills?
> like other online game, need to buy potion? or poison pot befor using the poison skills?
> 2. *You mean real life job?*
> i mean job/professions from the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to not overuse my right hand,
> mean i need some job/profesions with the less mouse activity
> 3. forget to ask, does the movement control using ASWD, or mouse click, to move the character?
> 4. *I personally found the turrets a bit meh, and the other skills could be more useful*
> does other job need often switching the weapon?
> to use different skills? or people tend sticks to 1 weapon only and using the normal attack while the skill weapon cooldown?
> 5. *They all need you too press buttons - have you thought about Nega*
> what nega?
> 6. what minimum GPU for 1080p resolution?
> i got some old 8600gt nvidia,
> just sold my 6950, planning to bought 660ti
> maybe won't if the 8600gt enough for the game


1. No need to purchase any consumable to use the weapon kits.
2. Can't really comment as I would imagine most require attention to the mouse--i'm sure you can make it work though =)
3. You use ASWD.
4. Most jobs/professions are weapon swapping for better skill synergy
5. He means the Razer Naga Mouse(but if you don't want a lot of mouse movement I'm not sure if it would be suitable, unless pressing doesn't bother you on that hand =) )
6. Can't fully comment as I've only used a msi 570 but you probably would get less then desirable frame rates. The GW2 website says NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 for minimum requirements but I'd upgrade anyways(for future games too)

Hope I've helped some, good luck!


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> what do you think about it? too small? too big?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i'm also looking for one, i just love it, two of my friends have it and it is simply amazing. i'm trying to get a used one on ebay but people love them so much there is none to sell XD


Sorry for the late reply. The three side panels (2012 edition feature) really help to find the right fit. I first went with the largest one but found I applied too much pressures and it would cause the mouse to roll back a bit with my hand and the sensitivity would cause the pointer to rise. So I put the standard grip on and not only is it much better for my hand, I can rest my arm on my table and not cause lift!

It was quite hard to find a store that had them in stock in my area, I got the last one! There's a few wireless around and plenty of Hex editions but I needed this one and this one only









Oh, and I'm getting this laptop:
http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=ni15ra5_ftxb_1e&model_id=inspiron-15r-5520&c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cappp1

Its for Uni so I didn't want to pay much and its not for gaming, gw2 is a secondary function for the breaks between classes when I'm not studying so low settings on a low res is fine for me. My real gaming will still be on my desktop.

Did I mention that laptop includes an Xbox 360? ($200 of free stuff?)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I cant seem too find anywhere in the UK that sells the Naga 2012








It looks look like a nice improvement over the original Naga as well


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> 1. No need to purchase any consumable to use the weapon kits.
> 2. Can't really comment as I would imagine most require attention to the mouse--i'm sure you can make it work though =)
> 3. You use ASWD.
> 4. Most jobs/professions are weapon swapping for better skill synergy
> 5. He means the Razer Naga Mouse(but if you don't want a lot of mouse movement I'm not sure if it would be suitable, unless pressing doesn't bother you on that hand =) )
> 6. Can't fully comment as I've only used a msi 570 but you probably would get less then desirable frame rates. The GW2 website says NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 for minimum requirements but I'd upgrade anyways(for future games too)
> Hope I've helped some, good luck!


570 nvidia enough for highest quality setting @1080p resolution?

any information about the server?
the link from this thread
there 40++ server list

does 28august gonna be lot server like beta?
could moving/playing from server to another server with same character?


----------



## rotary7

GW2 at newegg for 47.99 promo code EMCYTZT1999


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. The three side panels (2012 edition feature) really help to find the right fit. I first went with the largest one but found I applied too much pressures and it would cause the mouse to roll back a bit with my hand and the sensitivity would cause the pointer to rise. So I put the standard grip on and not only is it much better for my hand, I can rest my arm on my table and not cause lift!
> It was quite hard to find a store that had them in stock in my area, I got the last one! There's a few wireless around and plenty of Hex editions but I needed this one and this one only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm getting this laptop:
> http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=ni15ra5_ftxb_1e&model_id=inspiron-15r-5520&c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cappp1
> Its for Uni so I didn't want to pay much and its not for gaming, gw2 is a secondary function for the breaks between classes when I'm not studying so low settings on a low res is fine for me. My real gaming will still be on my desktop.
> Did I mention that laptop includes an Xbox 360? ($200 of free stuff?)


There is much better or close to it laptops for about $500 that is better, and could have bought the xbox 360 instead.
You can get a Lenovo for $450, which would have been better.
Plus McAfee, dont use that.


----------



## Twinnuke

Just some capture the keep gameplay footage.






* Out of 900GB of video recording over a 4 hour period this is the best video I took *


----------



## Obrien

Anyone else playing on Sorrow's Furnace?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I am on last beta, and most likely on live.
Was a very lively time there.


----------



## malikq86

i wonder if they will announce any new servers for release...I don't think the last 18 will be enough for everyone...unless they can actually hold more population than I currently think.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i wonder if they will announce any new servers for release...I don't think the last 18 will be enough for everyone...unless they can actually hold more population than I currently think.


Um, they cut down the amount of servers from BWE2 to BWE3 and increase the server cap. This is what I like to see. So they won't on release.


----------



## Vhox

Agree with djriful--less servers. more pop on current servers = ideal. (at least to me!)


----------



## Obrien

Just so long as that doesn't cause an almost constant "you have been moved to overflow" wherever I go I'm happy. I don't mind overflow but I'd like the server to support its pop. Naturally I expect starting areas will be pushing me to overflow for the first few days.

Just throwing it out that anyone on Sorrow's who needs a guild I've got one (pvx, not hardcore, semi-mature)


----------



## xxkedzxx

Are server names remaining the same in release?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Just so long as that doesn't cause an almost constant "you have been moved to overflow" wherever I go I'm happy. I don't mind overflow but I'd like the server to support its pop. Naturally I expect starting areas will be pushing me to overflow for the first few days.
> 
> Just throwing it out that anyone on Sorrow's who needs a guild I've got one (pvx, not hardcore, semi-mature)


Overflow doesn't really mean the server is full.

There is a queue time but during that queue time it allows you to play on temp server which is called the Ghost server.

Why the Queue? The queue I assume about 100 logins per minute. Every online server including the web has control how much request per minutes before it goes timed out.

lol having 5000 users login under 10 seconds is a lot of stress.


----------



## exzacklyright

I'll probably be on Isle of Janthir.

FYI: Your home server only matters because it's who you represent in WvW. You can still play pvp/pve with your friends in other servers.


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I cant seem too find anywhere in the UK that sells the Naga 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks look like a nice improvement over the original Naga as well


this?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> this?


SWEEET. They were out of stock yesterday. Nice too see they have more stock. Going too buy one today








I like the few changes - side buttons seem nice, i like the different side grips as well shame they removed the 2 side buttons think they could have been great for entering DS or weapon swapping (Main is going too be a Necro)

As for Server, i am going too pick what one has the most PvP/WvWvW guilds Desolation(EU) seems quite good i played on a US server during Beta/Stress Test but think i might stick with a fully EU one come full release in the hope that it reduces the chance that i might get DC-ED


----------



## salvanos

does that mean not everyone can participate the W v W v W?
only certain guild?

still curious why there so much server?
only for beta?

right now my spec G840 sandy bridge + 8600nvidia
need to upgrade both proc and GPU or just the 8600gt?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> does that mean not everyone can participate the W v W v W?
> only certain guild?
> still curious why there so much server?
> only for beta?
> right now my spec G840 sandy bridge + 8600nvidia
> need to upgrade both proc and GPU or just the 8600gt?


Everyone can play in WvWvW, but you can only play on your home server. So if you pick a server where none of the players want to play WvWvW it just won't be very fun because you will lose a lot and people will be disorganized. If you pick a server where lots of organized guilds are going to play you will have a better chance of playing with lots of people on a good team.

In the last beta I couldn't even get into my top 5 server choices because they were all full. Apparently this game has a long of people playingi n the beta! They did reduce the number of servers recently but I don't think they will do it again.

I would think you might need a graphics card upgrade, but MMO's can be very CPU heavy too. It is hard to say for sure without knowing how much optimization and driver updates will do before launch.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Everyone can play in WvWvW, but you can only play on your home server. So if you pick a server where none of the players want to play WvWvW it just won't be very fun because you will lose a lot and people will be disorganized. If you pick a server where lots of organized guilds are going to play you will have a better chance of playing with lots of people on a good team.
> In the last beta I couldn't even get into my top 5 server choices because they were all full. Apparently this game has a long of people playingi n the beta! They did reduce the number of servers recently but I don't think they will do it again.
> I would think you might need a graphics card upgrade, but MMO's can be very CPU heavy too. It is hard to say for sure without knowing how much optimization and driver updates will do before launch.


Everyone can queue for W v W v W, it is important to note there is a cap for each of the W v W v W zones. This is what makes me concerned about increased server caps, as I would like to think they would also be increasing W v W v W caps as well. BWE 3 seemed like their servers were struggling with the heavy load. It would also be nice if you could have a separate graphical preset for W v W v W, I would gladly sacrifice some AA or shadows to keep me at 60 fps, when I dip into the 30s some of those targeted skills get a little harder to land than they should be.


----------



## salvanos

so choosing a server gonna be crucial for W v W...
any idea what the candidate for OCN guild server?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> so choosing a server gonna be crucial for W v W...
> any idea what the candidate for OCN guild server?


Sorrows Furnace was a solid server during all the beta weekends and will most likely be where I am going.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I still can't believe this game is coming out in less than 3 weeks. What is it, 18 days? 19 days?

The only other game I followed this closely for so long was the first Halo.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> so choosing a server gonna be crucial for W v W...
> any idea what the candidate for OCN guild server?


http://www.gw2guilds.org/

Great site, lists the guilds that are on what server and such, allowing you too apply too join them and such as well and gives info about the guilds, what there focus is and such and lists what servers have the highest guild population and such as well it will be what i am going too use to decide what server i will be on - likely going to be Desolation (EU)


----------



## Invisible

My guild from GW1 is on Henge of Denravi for US, and I already have had a guild setup for each BWE so far. Isn't it possible to be in two guilds at the same time? I would love to be in the OCN guild as well as my old one.


----------



## Escatore

Hey guys, I have a question.

What I noticed is that guild wars is becoming a bit more like traditional MMOs in terms of how it approaches exploration - rather than GW's old system of "you'd better have some other party members, or you'll step outside that portal and get slaughtered," the videos that I've seen depict a more WoW-like approach: a single person out in the world, attacking one (or maybe two) enemies at a time.

My question is this: do you think they're going to change their approach to the storyline? I remember that one of the greatest things about old GW was how direct and powerful the storyline was. Whereas in other MMOs the storyline may just be on the periphery of what's going on, I felt like it was always the main thing in GW.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question.
> What I noticed is that guild wars is becoming a bit more like traditional MMOs in terms of how it approaches exploration - rather than GW's old system of "you'd better have some other party members, or you'll step outside that portal and get slaughtered," the videos that I've seen depict a more WoW-like approach: a single person out in the world, attacking one (or maybe two) enemies at a time.
> My question is this: do you think they're going to change their approach to the storyline? I remember that one of the greatest things about old GW was how direct and powerful the storyline was. Whereas in other MMOs the storyline may just be on the periphery of what's going on, I felt like it was always the main thing in GW.


There are instanced personal story quests which seem to take care of the major story. This quest line changes depending on your answers to question during character creation and your race.

You can have other people take part in the instance as well I believe, though I never did that so I'm not sure exactly how it works.

Sorry if that doesn't answer your question.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> My guild from GW1 is on Henge of Denravi for US, and I already have had a guild setup for each BWE so far. Isn't it possible to be in two guilds at the same time? I would love to be in the OCN guild as well as my old one.


You can be in as many guilds as you want. You just flip between them with a click of a button to change who you are chatting with and earning guild points for.

On that note, I was reading a guide to maxing out inventory space (on guru I think), and it made some good points. Everyone should make thier own guild and get enough influence to get a guild bank. I think you can make a guild by yourself, so you would have your own private guild bank to fill with whatever you want. Just don't invite anyone else to the guild. Since you can join as many guilds as you want you can then go on and join any other guild.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I personally loved the story line (as far as i got) even with the "world" quests and such still having that personal story i felt was a great touch - though i wish it gave you the chance too be a "darker" character like for the Slyvari give the chance too join the Nightmare court and such as it feels (like wow) that you are never really "at war" with the other faction, i guess it doesnt work as well here due too everyone being "good" and on the same side trying too stop the giant dragon or what ever it is


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## thelamacmdr

I think I've decided that Sorrow's Furnace may well be the best server for OCN Guild members to focus on if possible since it seems to have a balanced population and in the past it seemed like it took longer for Sorrow's Furnace to fill up than the other large population servers. At the same time I'm conflicted about how other players will be able to join once Sorrow's is full (and it will eventually fill up and then empty out after everyone begins moving to other servers).

So I think for now it's safe to say that Sorrow's is the preferred server for the guild but it's not like it matters all that much since there's a guest feature that ANet implemented as well.


----------



## Zen00

I checked out all those guilds on Sorrow's Furnace listed on that website. Kinda interesting that the majority are focused on sPvP, not so much WvWvW, which is what I prefer.


----------



## FLCLimax

i am pretty sure most of the WvW focused guilds left SF for another server after BWE 2.


----------



## Zen00

Meh, well guess that means I'll help make our guild the premier WvWvW guild of Sorrow's Furnace.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, count me in for the guild - registered. I like many of the features they're implementing... like multiple/custom leadership positions, shared storage, etc... hopefully the external social integration will be well defined eventually as well. Do wish they would have implemented the real time voice chat into the game that they talked about in 2009/2010... ah well always vent of course.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> ah well always vent of course.


Vent is about as bad as an in-game chat could be in an mmo >_>. To each their own I suppose!









On a plus side, few more weeks guys!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I know you can be in multiple guilds - does that only count for 1 server or can you be on server A and join a guild thats on server B for example?
I know i will be sticking too an EU server, likely Desolation but guessing the OCN guild will be on a US server


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I know you can be in multiple guilds - does that only count for 1 server or can you be on server A and join a guild thats on server B for example?
> I know i will be sticking too an EU server, likely Desolation but guessing the OCN guild will be on a US server


Everything is cross server except for WvWvW.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Everything is cross server except for WvWvW.


Thats good, i will join the guild but will be Desolation (EU)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


Is he using a controller?


----------



## MetalMax707

So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


Don't ask, just buy it. Been zerging MMOs for 7 years.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


I haven't played an MMO in about 4 years and I really enjoyed it during beta and am really excited for it.
Also, the fact that there is no monthly subscription takes a bit of pain away from pre-ordering. I won't feel pressured into playing so I can go at my own pace.

Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


idk, too late to try so i would say ask someone you trust. the general rule is wait a month but the thing people will have to realize with this title is that nothing is going to happen after 30 days. no sub the re up, MoP won't empty it out so not much i can say right now. "wait for reviews" is a joke as they're all going to be glowing independent of how anyone feels about it so on principal they're just not trustworthy, especially since no reviewer will have gotten a legendary weapon or so much as a full set of exotics nor see any pvp meta game.

honestly if you like what you see now i would buy it, one way it's different from [games i won't name] is that it actually got better the higher you leveled.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


I haven't pre-ordered a game in 10+ years except for GW2, and didn't even really like GW1 all that much, so its not like I did it out of blind fandom. Take that as you will. I liked what I saw in this game, I really think its doing a lot of good things for the genre and I wanted to put my money where my mouth was.

I think this game has a much better worst-case-scenario than all other MMO's. If you bought TOR and hated it, you don't resub, then you have almost nothing to show for your money because you still can't play the game without the sub(until it went F2P anyway). If you wanted to pick it up again later you would be way behind on the gear treadmill and would have tons of catch up to do. If an expansion comes out, you won't even be able to play without buying it.

GW2 is more like a regular game since it has no subs and there isn't an ever increasing gear treadmill. So worst case scenario is you buy the game and don't like it, but you can still pick it up whenever without hesitation for whatever reason. If you only like the PvP, you don't have to pay $15/month and spend all your time just to PvP and keep your gear up to date. If you only like the story lines, play through them and then put the game back on the shelf until new stories come out.

For me, the lack of sub and gear treadmill really takes away the risk of sinking tons of time on a dead game that comes with most MMO's. I've played probably 60 hours across all three betas with two good friends of mine and had the most fun I have had in video games in many years. I've already got my moneys worth and I've never got a character past level 15ish and the game hasn't even launched yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Don't ask, just buy it. Been zerging MMOs for 7 years.


I can't say I recommend this (the not asking part). You would be out like $500 + sub fees and have a stack of dead, identical games if you never asked. Yuck. But hey, if thats your thing, go on ahead. There are plenty of worse hobbies.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I've played a lot of GW2 (about 150h across all BWEs & stress tests) and I can say that even though I've pretty much already figured out how I'm going to level up my asura thief at release (I mean when you end up outleveling everybody on your server by 8 levels at the end of a BWE you know you're on a good pace), but there's still so much I have to discover from the game. And there's also a point I realized recently about GW2 and the fact you can get nice legacy items from your HoM in GW, is that so many people have started playing GW all over again just to be able to reach that 30pts mark in their HoM so they have access to all the legacy items and can use them with the transmogrification stones, some are even going crazy in my guild trying to find a few more hardcore pvpers just to get the 3pts that come with a PvP title...









No, the thing that must be said about GW2 is that it is not only visually appealing, it also manages to suck your time without you ever realizing it. How? By always giving players incentive enough for them to group up and overcome challenges together. Hell, during the last BWE i've seen about 50 people running naked back to a world event boss because they had to do suicide runs to kill him, and one of them shouted in map chat "come on guys, just another 12 runs and we have him!". I was like "***? who spends over an hour doing suicide runs for a boss that is bugged anyway?" (at the time, the chest every world event boss leaves behind him after he is defeated happened to be bugged for this one, being completely invisible, so you had to run around spamming the loot key to try and find it).
That's some dedication if you ask me.
I know some of us have been waiting for this game for years and just can't freakin wait now that it is just around the corner (less than 18 days til early access!), to all the others I'll say this:
*** are you waiting for to pre-order?

On a side note: For those of you who still haven't decided which server they will be playing on, there is a nice website listing most guilds and the servers they've chosen: GW2Guilds.org
I'm sure it can help some people decide since you can browse by server to see approximately how many guilds and thus how many people will be playing there.
Personaly I'll be with my guild, [ESP], on Henge of Denravi and everybody's welcome to join us over there


----------



## salvanos

anyone using razer nostromo?

is it useful for GW2?

there so much key need to be use
especially the button number 1-0


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Tbh I'm using a Razer Naga and I've mapped my utility & healing skills to the extra buttons, everything else can stay in the wasd area without any problem. So yeah I don't see a Nostromo being *that* useful, though it might be helpful to some people I reckon.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Tbh I'm using a Razer Naga and I've mapped my utility & healing skills to the extra buttons, everything else can stay in the wasd area without any problem. So yeah I don't see a Nostromo being *that* useful, though it might be helpful to some people I reckon.


Is that the 2012 edition?


----------



## malikq86

I just got the G600 ..so far so good. Some minor issues, but nothing too serious...I can't wait to use it for GW2. Seems like the best MMO mouse right now. That said:

It's significantly shorter and wider than my G400 - took a little while to get used to...but it's fine. On the G600 my top fingers almost get to the end of the mouse, which ends like a cliff. The G400 has a much longer/extended/smoother shape that curves all the way down - so my top fingers get no where near the end on that mouse. The height of both mice is actually about the same...not hugely different. G600 might be ever so slightly taller (height-wise)...but not much at all. I bought the G600 for my main elem toon in GW2...I needed more buttons...sooo many buttons, so easy to click!!









G400 = 2 fingers on top of mouse, 1 on left side & 2 on right side (leaner grip, more tower-like) . : : . <-- longer mouse, thinner grip
G600 = 3 fingers on top, 1 on left side & 1 on right side (wider grip) . : : : . <-- shorter mouse, wider grip

^ that was a little awkward at first...but it's actually still pretty comfortable. G400 is still better for normal/FPS use...easier to maneuver.

With the G600, I have to use my pinky finger on the right side of the mouse (instead of 2 fingers with G400) - which doesn't provide as much stability and accurate reactions...but this is for MMOs...so I see no issues.

Also the G400 has more of a rubberized feel..the G600 is much more like high quality plastic (there is a little rubberized feel near the right side, pinky area). G600 texture is not as sleek/smooth as the G400...but that's probably because of all the buttons...


----------



## choLOL

Has anyone here from US/EU tried playing on a server from the other continent? Wondering how the lag/delay would be playing cross continent. lol.


----------



## bogey1337

Greetings fellow countryman. I can happily say that the game handles the latency nicely. No lag or delay whatsoever. (similar to WoW and Guild wars 1)







Im using PLDT as in isp btw. Your experience may vary depending on your provider though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Has anyone here from US/EU tried playing on a server from the other continent? Wondering how the lag/delay would be playing cross continent. lol.


im from EU and was on Sorrows Furnace (US) seemed okay, did seem too get DC-ed alot during Beta 3 but the update they did like 30mins into the Stress Test seemed too help alot however, come release i will be sticking too a EU server


----------



## choLOL

Oh, I see. Great then. Thank you both!


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Tbh I'm using a Razer Naga and I've mapped my utility & healing skills to the extra buttons, everything else can stay in the wasd area without any problem. So yeah I don't see a Nostromo being *that* useful, though it might be helpful to some people I reckon.


how much button often used for gw2?

f1-f4 = 4 button
1-0 = 10 button

wasd = 4 button
space

any other buttons?
never play gw2 so don'y know the buttons configuration


----------



## CRosko42

Just decided to build another pc to let my little brother play with me on GW2. My other younger brother already has a rig that I built him and is playing with me, figured might as well get my 13 year old brother into it as well.

g630 2.7GHz Dual
6770 (open box)
2x2gb of 1600 8-8-8-24 ram
60gb ssd
biostar h61 matx board
cx430v2 psu
thermaltake v4 black edition case

All came out under $400 shipped. Have no need for an optical drive and I already have an extra Win7 liscense from the family pack and an extra 1080p lcd/kb/mouse/ect.

Anyone with similar specs that can give me some info on how it will run? Hopefully he can run it well enough to enjoy it. That open box 6770 is what made me think about doing this, seems like it should handle it ok, cpu will be a limiting factor I think. Maybe I will drop a 2400 in there in 6 months if they go down in price a bit.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Just decided to build another pc to let my little brother play with me on GW2. My other younger brother already has a rig that I built him and is playing with me, figured might as well get my 13 year old brother into it as well.
> g630 2.7GHz Dual
> 6770 (open box)
> 2x2gb of 1600 8-8-8-24 ram
> 60gb ssd
> biostar h61 matx board
> cx430v2 psu
> thermaltake v4 black edition case
> All came out under $400 shipped. Have no need for an optical drive and I already have an extra Win7 liscense from the family pack and an extra 1080p lcd/kb/mouse/ect.
> Anyone with similar specs that can give me some info on how it will run? Hopefully he can run it well enough to enjoy it. That open box 6770 is what made me think about doing this, seems like it should handle it ok, cpu will be a limiting factor I think. Maybe I will drop a 2400 in there in 6 months if they go down in price a bit.


it should be ok, one of my friend played the beta with something like g530+7750 at medium settings and he told me he didn't experienced any lag.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> For me, the lack of sub and gear treadmill really takes away the risk of sinking tons of time on a dead game that comes with most MMO's


I think it's the lack of subs that still keeps Guild Wars going today.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> SWEEET. They were out of stock yesterday. Nice too see they have more stock. Going too buy one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the few changes - side buttons seem nice, i like the different side grips as well shame they removed the 2 side buttons think they could have been great for entering DS or weapon swapping (Main is going too be a Necro)
> As for Server, i am going too pick what one has the most PvP/WvWvW guilds Desolation(EU) seems quite good i played on a US server during Beta/Stress Test but think i might stick with a fully EU one come full release in the hope that it reduces the chance that i might get DC-ED


If you're looking for lots of buttons, there is also the option of the Corsair M90. It had driver issues when it first came out, but I think they have all that solved now. I have one here, and it's a nice heavy mouse with an all aluminum chassis. The tracking on it was great when I was using it. I may use it for GW2, but I'm not sure. I prefer cordless and only bought the M90 as a spare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> You can be in as many guilds as you want. You just flip between them with a click of a button to change who you are chatting with and earning guild points for.
> On that note, I was reading a guide to maxing out inventory space (on guru I think), and it made some good points. Everyone should make thier own guild and get enough influence to get a guild bank. I think you can make a guild by yourself, so you would have your own private guild bank to fill with whatever you want. Just don't invite anyone else to the guild. Since you can join as many guilds as you want you can then go on and join any other guild.


I'm no expert at GW2, but I think that sucks. Couldn't you join a competing guild and work against it? I much prefer one guild per account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> So i have played the original guild wars for years and loved it, and have been following GW2 closely and each BWE, but from reading and watching videos, you can only get so much out of it. Watching is nothing like actually playing the game but i am always weary and a bit cautious when buying and let alone pre-ordering MMORPGs. But how much i truly enjoyed GW and how GW2 seems to be turning out compared to past MMO launches, i am thinking about preordering this title though i have been burned in the past. Just curious about your thoughts on the last BWE and if you think it is worth pre-ordering without seeing how GW2 will turn out when it is released. Thanks.


This is way different than GW1. I loved having Heroes in GW1, eight in my party and I have outfitted them all with elite armor and weapons. It's great as you can do almost anything with them. Gw2 seems almost just a copy of other MMORPGs I've seen. It has some differences that should make it better, but coming from GW1 it's completely different.


----------



## rotary7

GW2 is not a copy. i played alot of mmo games and this takes the cake for sure.


----------



## Mergatroid

It reminds me a lot of other games I have played in the way partying works. The skill system is different (not better or worse, just different). Still, I think it could be great if I can ever get to play it long enough. I really liked GW1, so it's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## rotary7

I know what you mean but that kinda feels like everything in life anyways, its all the same.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So...Anyone wonna see what weapons and dungeon armor sets look like?....HERE Thank me later


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Tbh I'm using a Razer Naga and I've mapped my utility & healing skills to the extra buttons, everything else can stay in the wasd area without any problem. So yeah I don't see a Nostromo being *that* useful, though it might be helpful to some people I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 2012 edition?
Click to expand...

Razer Naga Molten Edition (coz it looks better than the regular one and I don't like how they've redesigned it with the Hex Edition)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Has anyone here from US/EU tried playing on a server from the other continent? Wondering how the lag/delay would be playing cross continent. lol.


I'm from France and have been playing with my guild on Henge of Denravi (which is a US server) for all the BWEs and Stress Tests, I encountered no lag at all due to me playing from the EU. Only lag I ever encountered was when some maps were too overcrowded and everybody on em were experiencing lag then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Tbh I'm using a Razer Naga and I've mapped my utility & healing skills to the extra buttons, everything else can stay in the wasd area without any problem. So yeah I don't see a Nostromo being *that* useful, though it might be helpful to some people I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> how much button often used for gw2?
> 
> f1-f4 = 4 button
> 1-0 = 10 button
> 
> wasd = 4 button
> space
> 
> any other buttons?
> never play gw2 so don'y know the buttons configuration
Click to expand...

Playing as a thief:

Steal bound to F1 (default)
Weapon skills bound to 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 /5 (default)
Healing skill bound to numpad 1
1st Utility skill bound to numpad 4
2nd Utility skill bound to numpad 7
3rd Utility skill bound to numpad 2 => I usually put my +25% IMS signet in this slot so i barely never use its active effect
Elite skill bound to numpad 5
Jump/Swim up bound to Space
Swim down bound to L.Ctrl
Target closest enemy bound to Tab
Interact bound to E
Loot bound to F

and a few more bindings that are more for convenience than anything else


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Razer Naga Molten Edition (coz it looks better than the regular one and I don't like how they've redesigned it with the Hex Edition)


Ah, im getting the Naga 2012 edition, looks like a nice upgrade from the original Naga (bigger buttons, chanable side grips and such)


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Having tried it I just prefer the original one, but I guess that's a matter of personal preference. At any rate the Naga remains the best MMO mouse out there.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm no expert at GW2, but I think that sucks. Couldn't you join a competing guild and work against it? I much prefer one guild per account.
> 
> Gw2 seems almost just a copy of other MMORPGs I've seen. It has some differences that should make it better, but coming from GW1 it's completely different.


Well guilds aren't really directly competing against each other like in GW1. So far in GW2 guilds serve as more like social channels. Guilds on the same server are all playing for the same WvW team, and there isn't a GvG PvP mode in GW2 as of yet. Besides, if your guild doesn't want people in other guilds then you can always kick anyone who wants to be in multiple guilds, but that probably won't go over well. I imagine lot of people will want to join an RP guild, a social guild with friends, a WvW guild, etc.

I can't help but laugh whenever people say GW2 is like other MMO's, especially when it is people who really like GW1. Everyone else in the world is celebrating that we finally have an MMO that isn't like WoW, but GW1 players are worried that the game is too much like WoW. While it might be debatable that GW2 is closer to WoW than GW1, neither game is anywhere NEAR as close as the horde of clones on the market. I think a lot of the similarities are very superficial, even things that look the same actually play/feel very different in game which is hugely important to me. I couldn't play any other new MMO's because they just all felt like the same exact game. GW2 doesn't even suffer from that in the slightest.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm no expert at GW2, but I think that sucks. Couldn't you join a competing guild and work against it? I much prefer one guild per account.
> 
> Gw2 seems almost just a copy of other MMORPGs I've seen. It has some differences that should make it better, but coming from GW1 it's completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> Well guilds aren't really directly competing against each other like in GW1. So far in GW2 guilds serve as more like social channels. Guilds on the same server are all playing for the same WvW team, and there isn't a GvG PvP mode in GW2 as of yet. Besides, if your guild doesn't want people in other guilds then you can always kick anyone who wants to be in multiple guilds, but that probably won't go over well. I imagine lot of people will want to join an RP guild, a social guild with friends, a WvW guild, etc.
> 
> I can't help but laugh whenever people say GW2 is like other MMO's, especially when it is people who really like GW1. Everyone else in the world is celebrating that we finally have an MMO that isn't like WoW, but GW1 players are worried that the game is too much like WoW. While it might be debatable that GW2 is closer to WoW than GW1, neither game is anywhere NEAR as close as the horde of clones on the market. I think a lot of the similarities are very superficial, even things that look the same actually play/feel very different in game which is hugely important to me. I couldn't play any other new MMO's because they just all felt like the same exact game. GW2 doesn't even suffer from that in the slightest.
Click to expand...

Quoted for truth


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So...Anyone wonna see what weapons and dungeon armor sets look like?....HERE Thank me later


That face


Also i want the nightmare set on my necro!

Sylvari cultural armor by far my favorite.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yeah some of them sets look SICK, i love how you dont have too wait til end game/level 80 content too get some sick looking gear


----------



## djriful

Demigod:


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ah man, now I gotta avoid this thread like the plague until the armor/weapons screenies stop coming. Maybe it's just me but I like discovering the new art styles and whatnot in game, adds another element for me to experience beyond just pure gameplay.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994778/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994779/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994780/
> 
> Demigod:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994781/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994782/


that is one FUGLY looking armor set :/


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> that is one FUGLY looking armor set :/


I agree. I wanted to main a charr warrior but the heavy armor really turned me off. I just can't do it. I still want to make one, but I need to decide if light or medium looks better on them.


----------



## Slayem

Asura for me, kinda nice having a tiny char.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I agree. I wanted to main a charr warrior but the heavy armor really turned me off. I just can't do it. I still want to make one, but I need to decide if light or medium looks better on them.


Yeah they just look terrible


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Asura for me, kinda nice having a tiny char.


I either want a small char.. with asura.. or a sexy one. I think humans can be built to be the most sexy. but who knows


----------



## Tridacnid

If anything, I'd say that Demigod armor looks like a tribute. It is pretty terrible looking, though.


----------



## FLCLimax

Another Stress Test tomorrow at 12-4 PST.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Another Stress Test tomorrow at 12-4 PST.


Hell Yeah!
so that would be 8pm - 12am UK time


----------



## Kunkka

I thought they finished all their stress testing?


----------



## S.M.

I hope my 3420M will perform okay during this upcoming stress test.


----------



## SeigiSama

I've Tried a Couple different classes so Far in this Game. Necro, Elementalist, and Mesmer. So Far my Favorite was Mesmer. that's Surprising, but I guess it is because the class fells so different. I can't wait to get MY GW2 on. However, If FFXIV v2 actually Looks and Plays as good as Square is promising I'll be playing the hell out of that. I was a FFXi red mage for many years. Longest MMO I ever played, and I played the hell out of Some MMO's. I had an RR80 Pyromancer in WARHAMMER online. Played AoC, LOTRO, Aion and Rift for a while. Tried FFXIV and Hated it. It was like Square didn't even care what the player said or wanted. Which is why the game tanked and they all got fired.

How's the OCN Guild going anyway. Is there a Chosen Sever(s) yet? During the Beta tests i just grabbed medium servers without caring what the server name was. Didn't matter beta chars get wiped.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> I thought they finished all their stress testing?


I guess not. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw another one.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

argh having withdrawals ha ha cant wait to play 3 days before release


----------



## CRosko42

I'm done doing PVE, don't want to spoil anything else.

Just going to go and check out crafting, do some sPVP and a bit of WvWvW if I have time.


----------



## rotary7

ok guys, it says 3 days head start so im on the east cost, will that mean it will be released on Saturday at 12pm on the 25th?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> ok guys, it says 3 days head start so im on the east cost, will that mean it will be released on Saturday at 12pm on the 25th?


Anet always operates on PST.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> argh having withdrawals ha ha cant wait to play 3 days before release


I know right..I'm trying to just focus on work and some LoL to keep me busy..


----------



## Nebel

I'm gonna wait until I see some reviews before I decide if I will play it or not. Never got into beta.
Still, I'm happy with The Secret World so far.


----------



## FLCLimax

ha ha, reviews. like those aren't bought and paid for, or at least hype driven. here's a good metric, if this game is still populated and selling decently by october 1st then jump on in. that takes care of the first 30 days(although with no sub nothing happens after 30 days here) and it will have "survived" WoW's expansion release..


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Vhox

Oh man...good laugh.


----------



## FLCLimax

Another profession poll


----------



## malikq86

i dont get the necro one... =/


----------



## Vhox

Necro one is probably the worst one of all but the rest are quite amusing.


----------



## djriful

Well it's dam Naruto clones...


----------



## Beens17

Armor looks can be shown in sPvP?
In all the videos i only see the red\blue colors.


----------



## HarrisLam

this might have been asked before, but where can I find an in-depth guide as to the roles of each class and how do they fulfill those roles skill-wise?

Would be awesome if comparison tables of some sort are included, you know, strength vs weakness, special things about each class etc


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Necro one is probably the worst one of all but the rest are quite amusing.


Necro is amazing. I have been playing a condition based build in the beta and stress tests and LOVE it
(however i am not sure if you mean in the game or in the above pic lol)


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I love the warrior one because last beta I accidently made my warrior look just like Leonidas. I didn't even realize it until I played for many hours and my chest armor broke.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I love the warrior one because last beta I accidently made my warrior look just like Leonidas. I didn't even realize it until I played for many hours and my chest armor broke.


Who?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Who?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonidas_I#Film

Either you haven't seen 300 or you want me to say that I made my character look like Gerard Butler when he was playing Leonidas.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonidas_I#Film
> Either you haven't seen 300 or you want me to say that I made my character look like Gerard Butler when he was playing Leonidas.


Ah okay, yeah i have seen 300 but im VERY bad at remembering names - for some reason i was thinking LoTR lol


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


I take it whoever made that tried to play a all pet necro in the first beta weekend.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I take it whoever made that tried to play a all pet necro in the first beta weekend.


Minion based builds suck :/
The pets die WAY too easy i loved the Condition build i made


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Minion based builds suck :/
> The pets die WAY too easy i loved the Condition build i made


the very definition of the word necromancer ties closely to having minions though....so making the class work through other means would sort of lose the meaning of being a "necromancer"....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the very definition of the word necromancer ties closely to having minions though....so making the class work through other means would sort of lose the meaning of being a "necromancer"....


Thats true and i do hope they fix the minions because at the moment they are less then useless - die too easily, do weak damage and arent really that strong from when i tried them they had the not moving/attacking problems but they were rare but it was a pain when it happened

The biggest problem with them is how easily they die and how little effect they have during a fight - they can be killed by splash damage and dont really bring anything too a fight that is a "must have"


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Minion based builds suck :/
> The pets die WAY too easy i loved the Condition build i made


Yup, I enjoyed having combo fields like the poison cloud, in large events everyone is doing a combo off of them.

For engineer what was everyone's play style like, I didn't like the turrets so only used them if it was a defend event. I liked having all elixirs and then grenade toolkit for when aoe is needed.


----------



## JeffPeli

Necromancers in the first GW, on the other hand, were great minion masters and an excellent class to choose for farming. Especially if you were a 55 SS Necro. That was by far one of the best farming builds


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Yup, I enjoyed having combo fields like the poison cloud, in large events everyone is doing a combo off of them.
> For engineer what was everyone's play style like, I didn't like the turrets so only used them if it was a defend event. I liked having all elixirs and then grenade toolkit for when aoe is needed.


Yeah i used abilities that drew conditions on ally(Plague Signet - it then transfers all conditions too target on use) too me as well as the poisonous cloud AoE as well combine that with the Scepter/Dagger combo and Epidemic (spread all conditions from target too nearby foes) made the build quality and also have the Plague elite









Just SO much fun too play with, i found the Minion based builds very boring. I had intended too play an Engi after the BWE3 but after playing the Stress Test and the engineer some more i found it too be meh the turrets were pretty meh. i do like the class but just didnt have as much fun as i did with the Thief, Ele and Necro they will be my starter classes


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffPeli*
> 
> Necromancers in the first GW, on the other hand, were great minion masters and an excellent class to choose for farming. Especially if you were a 55 SS Necro. That was by far one of the best farming builds


permasin ftw!







made my 100b warrior totally useless lol, last time i made a fow run as mt i thinkthe entire team were sins lol. damn i can't w8 for gw2!


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Necro is amazing. I have been playing a condition based build in the beta and stress tests and LOVE it
> (however i am not sure if you mean in the game or in the above pic lol)


Yes sir, the pic


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Yes sir, the pic


As i was typing i remembered the pic and thought..Hang on a second lol


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Just about 1 hour until the stress test. Is anyone checking the servers already? I think they usually open it a little early. I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours.


----------



## Moridin

Can't wait for this stress test.

I have a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind.

For the Necro, if I don't want a minion based build what weapon combo should I go to do massive DoT spells and such?

What weapon combo are you guys using for Ele that you found works best for sPvP?

Are Rangers actually any good? I was going to try it a little more this test, but i'm not really a "pet class" kinda guy. Would I like this class based on that?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeffPeli*
> 
> Necromancers in the first GW, on the other hand, were great minion masters and an excellent class to choose for farming. Especially if you were a 55 SS Necro. That was by far one of the best farming builds
> 
> 
> 
> permasin ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made my 100b warrior totally useless lol, last time i made a fow run as mt i thinkthe entire team were sins lol. damn i can't w8 for gw2!
Click to expand...

What? Engrish

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Can't wait for this stress test.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind.
> 
> For the Necro, if I don't want a minion based build what weapon combo should I go to do massive DoT spells and such?
> 
> What weapon combo are you guys using for Ele that you found works best for sPvP?
> 
> Are Rangers actually any good? I was going to try it a little more this test, but i'm not really a "pet class" kinda guy. Would I like this class based on that?


I enjoyed axe/dagger or dual dagger on Necro. Dual dagger or scepter/dagger are great on Ele. Haven't done much with Ranger

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Can't wait for this stress test.
> I have a couple questions for you guys if you don't mind.
> For the Necro, if I don't want a minion based build what weapon combo should I go to do massive DoT spells and such?
> What weapon combo are you guys using for Ele that you found works best for sPvP?
> Are Rangers actually any good? I was going to try it a little more this test, but i'm not really a "pet class" kinda guy. Would I like this class based on that?


Scepter is currently the go-to condition weapon for Necromancers.

Elementalist weapon sets are very strong and most fit in the current sPvP load out. D/D is highly mobile single target burst, where Scepter/dagger is still mobile but offers a bit more utlity + aoe burst. Staff has been getting a decent showing from some teams as a support Ele as well. As most things, pure preference based on playstyle, counters & synergy.

As far as not liking pets but enjoying ranger...I'd say it could go either way as the pets function isn't just set it and forget it. Since you can swap pets in combat it would be treated more as an active thing to do based on needs(as each pet brings something different). Ranger is pretty strong, as most current iterations of the classes are. Give it a go today and see how it turns out!







I've played the 'ranger/hunter' style classes before while not enjoying having a pet but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## djriful

Starting soon in about 4min?


----------



## Kunkka

anyone having issues connecting? im not sure if its gw2 or my connection cuz lately my internet has been flaky.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> anyone having issues connecting? im not sure if its gw2 or my connection cuz lately my internet has been flaky.


Yeah i am having serious issues as well. They will need too fix the servs for sure. If you cant log in because you are using a campus network then they will lose ALOT people. I keep getting the message about security applications, AV, ect - disabled AV and still cant log in - this is a joke i would have thought they would have at least sorted these by now...


----------



## Kunkka

yah okay thanks for the confirmation.. i was able to log in a few times for a few second and immedialty crash.. the servers must be getting hit pretty hard or something.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> anyone having issues connecting? im not sure if its gw2 or my connection cuz lately my internet has been flaky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah i am having serious issues as well. They will need too fix the servs for sure. If you cant log in because you are using a campus network then they will lose ALOT people. I keep getting the message about security applications, AV, ect - disabled AV and still cant log in - this is a joke i would have thought they would have at least sorted these by now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> yah okay thanks for the confirmation.. i was able to log in a few times for a few second and immedialty crash.. the servers must be getting hit pretty hard or something.


Here: https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/%23GW2


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> yah okay thanks for the confirmation.. i was able to log in a few times for a few second and immedialty crash.. the servers must be getting hit pretty hard or something.


Well, it is a stress test after all









Maybe they're testing the limits.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kunkka*
> 
> yah okay thanks for the confirmation.. i was able to log in a few times for a few second and immedialty crash.. the servers must be getting hit pretty hard or something.


Totally unacceptable in my opinion. The game is out in a few weeks and the servers STILL dont work correctly. The fact that having an AV or other security application on or using a campus network mean that you cant play the game is a joke. i have NO issue with ANY other game


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Well, it is a stress test after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're testing the limits.


I doubt it. All these issues happened in BWE 3 and the other Stress Test as well. 16 days (or so) til the game comes out and they STILL havent gotten the servers fixed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

"We are restarting the servers. The stress test will restart at 12:30. (20 minutes from now.)"
(from Facebook Page)


----------



## djriful

Chill out, how can you assume it's the same impact as BF3. No, the population for GW2 is zillion time more players base than BF3. Secondly it is possible they are testing different configurations to handle the traffic. A lot of people buy GW2 in the last moment especially this month.

Secondly, use "EDIT"


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Chill out, how can you assume it's the same impact as BF3. No, the population for GW2 is zillion time more players base than BF3. Secondly it is possible they are testing different configurations to handle the traffic. A lot of people buy GW2 in the last moment especially this month.
> 
> Secondly, use "EDIT"


I would have thought making sure players can actually get INTO the game would be the top priority when making an MMO....
Also the Beta been going for nearly 15mins in that time i have managed too log into the game (not into game world) THREE times, TWICE getting DC-ED within 30seconds of getting into the game world and once when i havent even selected my character.

The message about Campus Networks, Anti Virus applications and security applications i have not experienced ONE case playing an MMO where any of these affect playing the game, let alone just being able too log in. They have ALOT of work ahead of them as i expect the actual launch too be ALOT more demanding on the servers and if they behave like this now imagine them when EVERYONE that pre-purched the game tries logging in or when its fully released....


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I would have thought making sure players can actually get INTO the game would be the top priority when making an MMO....
> Also the Beta been going for nearly 15mins in that time i have managed too log into the game (not into game world) THREE times, TWICE getting DC-ED within 30seconds of getting into the game world and once when i havent even selected my character.
> The message about Campus Networks, Anti Virus applications and security applications i have not experienced ONE case playing an MMO where any of these affect playing the game, let alone just being able too log in. They have ALOT of work ahead of them as i expect the actual launch too be ALOT more demanding on the servers and if they behave like this now imagine them when EVERYONE that pre-purched the game tries logging in or when its fully released....


you should buy anet and fire everyone, such a bunch of incompetent and useless people.. o.0


----------



## djriful

People shouldn't complain, should be grateful for a MMO without monthly fee. Unless WoW because every pennies counts and blizzard has given 1-2 extra free day for everyone on account when there was a huge server interruption.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> you should buy anet and fire everyone, such a bunch of incompetent and useless people.. o.0


Knowing how many people will play the game using a Campus network either from Collage or Uni, i at least assume they would tery and find away of making the game work under those conditions i mean if no one that uses a Campus Network is able too play the game i wonder how many lost players that would equate too.

The fact that i have Disabled my AV and everything and still get the message is kinda annoying surely that would mean it ISNT that what is too blame why not have a message just saying "hey sorry we are having difficulties please try again in a few minutes" dont try and blame something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> People shouldn't complain, should be grateful for a MMO without monthly fee. Unless WoW because every pennies counts and blizzard has given 1-2 extra free day for everyone on account when there was a huge server interruption.


Sure wow has a monthly fee, however i cant remember the last time i couldnt get into the games servers. Sure the game has been out a while and everything but the game is a few weeks from release if the servers cant handle it now...imagine what its going too be like when the game is released.

Though something tells me when the release comes they will reduce the number of people that can be on a specific server and using this too judge the "sweet" spot of having enough people on the server against the server crashing and burning lol


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I would have thought making sure players can actually get INTO the game would be the top priority when making an MMO....
> Also the Beta been going for nearly 15mins in that time i have managed too log into the game (not into game world) THREE times, TWICE getting DC-ED within 30seconds of getting into the game world and once when i havent even selected my character.
> The message about Campus Networks, Anti Virus applications and security applications i have not experienced ONE case playing an MMO where any of these affect playing the game, let alone just being able too log in. They have ALOT of work ahead of them as i expect the actual launch too be ALOT more demanding on the servers and if they behave like this now imagine them when EVERYONE that pre-purched the game tries logging in or when its fully released....


You seem stressed. You may want to return your pre-order/pre-purchase. Not sure you will be able to handle any server issues at launch.

It is a stress test, not a nothing should go wrong test. Arena net is purposefully trying to test the limits of their architecture. They could have some ridiculous parameters in place to make their system cry.

Cheer up.


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You seem stressed. You may want to return your pre-order/pre-purchase. Not sure you will be able to handle any server issues at launch.
> It is a stress test, not a nothing should go wrong test. Arena net is purposefully trying to test the limits of their architecture. They could have some ridiculous parameters in place to make their system cry.
> Cheer up.


Hopefully they can get some useful data from this stress test and have less problems on launch day.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You seem stressed. You may want to return your pre-order/pre-purchase. Not sure you will be able to handle any server issues at launch.
> It is a stress test, not a nothing should go wrong test. Arena net is purposefully trying to test the limits of their architecture. They could have some ridiculous parameters in place to make their system cry.
> Cheer up.


Yeah i understand that but if the servers cant handle it NOW you think they are going too be up for the task when the game is released? As i said, this could be just too find that sweet spot for the number of people per a server - i just would have thought this would have been done a month or 2 ago and not 2 weeks before the release. The game will get HUGE negitivity if the game comes out and the servers arent ready (as some people would expect them too be)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Knowing how many people will play the game using a Campus network either from Collage or Uni, i at least assume they would tery and find away of making the game work under those conditions i mean if no one that uses a Campus Network is able too play the game i wonder how many lost players that would equate too.
> The fact that i have Disabled my AV and everything and still get the message is kinda annoying surely that would mean it ISNT that what is too blame why not have a message just saying "hey sorry we are having difficulties please try again in a few minutes" dont try and blame something else.
> Sure wow has a monthly fee, however i cant remember the last time i couldnt get into the games servers. Sure the game has been out a while and everything but the game is a few weeks from release if the servers cant handle it now...imagine what its going too be like when the game is released.
> Though something tells me when the release comes they will reduce the number of people that can be on a specific server and using this too judge the "sweet" spot of having enough people on the server against the server crashing and burning lol


Sucks to be you to be honest. Try VPN?

People please.... AV does nothing to your network. No matter how you turn is on or off it does nothing. Secondly, I use MSE. I haven't got any virus for 7 years since XP. You can easily know what's is Virus and what is not if you have full experiences (master of internet).


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You seem stressed. *You may want to return your pre-order/pre-purchase. Not sure you will be able to handle any server issues at launch.*
> It is a stress test, not a nothing should go wrong test. Arena net is purposefully trying to test the limits of their architecture. They could have some ridiculous parameters in place to make their system cry.
> Cheer up.


You should probably do this ash


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> @ArmageddonAsh...
> 
> Try this service, I've been using for quite some times. Your college network won't know what you are accessing therefore it let your traffic passes it. I did it with my University network. I was able to download things at 1000Mbps.
> 
> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


Im not even using a campus network which is another thing that annoys me about the message. I am using a standard Mobile Broadband (i know not the best) but i havent had ANY troubles with ANY MMO or any other online game that i have played with it


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You seem stressed. You may want to return your pre-order/pre-purchase. Not sure you will be able to handle any server issues at launch.
> It is a stress test, not a nothing should go wrong test. Arena net is purposefully trying to test the limits of their architecture. They could have some ridiculous parameters in place to make their system cry.
> Cheer up.


^This. This isn't a sneak peak at the release game or a chance to find bugs. This is an event solely for the purpose of anet to help them prepare their systems and servers for launch. They are testing their server loads and taking that data and analyzing so they will know which limits they can set on their servers and which will cause issues. Would you rather struggle to log in now and have a smooth launch or get in fine now and have a horrible launch?

The only reason the public is even allowed into this stress test is because their closed testing doesn't have enough load to push their systems to the max. If you have no idea how a game is designed and prepped for launch, maybe you should read up on it so you understand what they are doing and why they are doing it.


----------



## djriful

@ArmageddonAsh...

Try this service, I've been using for quite some times. Your college network won't know what you are accessing therefore it let your traffic passes it. I did it with my University network. I was able to download things at 1000Mbps.

https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Sucks to be you to be honest. Try VPN?
> 
> People please.... AV does nothing to your network. No matter how you turn is on or off it does nothing. Secondly, I use MSE. I haven't got any virus for 7 years since XP. You can easily know what's is Virus and what is not if you have full experiences (master of internet).


Yeah i know that which makes them saying about it posisbly being the AV strange seeing as how i havent had ANY problems with any MMO i have played. If they are having problems for what ever reason it would be nice if they just said it rather then going on about secuirty software, what kind of network you are on and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> You should probably do this ash


Nah, i am sure it will be fine its not the fact they are having problems its the SAME message over and over again when i know its not any of them at fault thats the more annoying thing. I understand they are stressing the servers but its not a good sign when you have ALOT of people that cant log in. I think that we will get atleast one more stress test before release by which time (i hope) theywill have found that sweet spot of server performance vs server population


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> @ArmageddonAsh...
> 
> Try this service, I've been using for quite some times. Your college network won't know what you are accessing therefore it let your traffic passes it. I did it with my University network. I was able to download things at 1000Mbps.
> 
> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


He's not in college.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> ^This. This isn't a sneak peak at the release game or a chance to find bugs. This is an event solely for the purpose of anet to help them prepare their systems and servers for launch. They are testing their server loads and taking that data and analyzing so they will know which limits they can set on their servers and which will cause issues. Would you rather struggle to log in now and have a smooth launch or get in fine now and have a horrible launch?
> The only reason the public is even allowed into this stress test is because their closed testing doesn't have enough load to push their systems to the max. If you have no idea how a game is designed and prepped for launch, maybe you should read up on it so you understand what they are doing and why they are doing it.


I had the EXACT same problem in BWE3 as well...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Nah, i am sure it will be fine its not the fact they are having problems its the SAME message over and over again when i know its not any of them at fault thats the more annoying thing. I understand they are stressing the servers but its not a good sign when you have ALOT of people that cant log in. I think that we will get atleast one more stress test before release by which time (i hope) theywill have found that sweet spot of server performance vs server population


If there is another stress test and it isn't fixed by then I would suggest you return it then wait until after launch and people are saying the problem is gone. Save you the hassle and frustration.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> What? Engrish


You didn't play much Guild Wars did you? 

Permasin (more commonly known as Perma) was an invincible Assassin build that used various skills in conjunction to keep Shadow Form going constantly. MT was Main Tank in a FoW (Fissure of Woe) speed clear team. 100b Warrior was a Warrior farming build, which used Hundred Blades, that was used to farm Raptors. It was also a part of the FoW speed clear team as a main AoE bomb.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You didn't play much Guild Wars did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permasin (more commonly known as Perma) was an invincible Assassin build that used various skills in conjunction to keep Shadow Form going constantly. MT was Main Tank in a FoW (Fissure of Woe) speed clear team.


thx for the clarification


----------



## Lifeshield

Welcome.

And anyone who honestly thinks there won't be any server problems at launch is deluding themselves. It's to be expected. What's more important is how quickly they iron them out. You're going to have millions of players itching to get right into the game come pre release, of course the servers are going to take a hamemering, that's why they're testing them now. To try and prepare for it.


----------



## PureBlackFire

okay, I'm done. after about 80 attempts to log on I get this crap:


Spoiler: character select screen









Spoiler: loading screen









Spoiler: in game screens








thought about display drivers because the last stress test was also unplayable (though it displayed properly) as it would freeze about 10 seconds into the game. never had this happen on the 6670 I jut used, the 560ti 448 before that or the HD6870 before that. meanwhile, my brother again is not 30 feet away, playing this game nicely on a 7850 and the same driver version as me. he even had less log in issues


----------



## djriful

Update your DirectX?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Update your DirectX?


no good.


----------



## djriful

GW2 is getting better, I'm hitting 180 FPS at Max setting 1440p.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmm dare i jinx myself? i havent been DC-ED in a while lol


----------



## rotary7

The Secret world had good ideas but if you try to run 3x1 monitors, its not that good, how can you not support 3x1 monitors!! its 2012 people..
but anyways I know Guildwars2 will support it because they already put the UI in the middle so thats all i need anyways... go GW2!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

seems the starting areas are bugged, which is a shame i wanted too see what PvP Necro Slyvari looked like as well as give Guardian a try


----------



## FLCLimax

i switched out my 7850 for my brother's 7950(PureBlackFire) and the game works fine on both our PC's. dunno why it's not sitting well with the 7950 on his computer.

EDIT: fixed his issue.


----------



## PureBlackFire

good to go.


----------



## Murlocke

The game is running much nicer now. I'm usually above 60FPS, even with my drivers forced for ambient occulusion on quality, 16x AF, very high image quality, and adaptive vsync. Supersampling is enabled in the game for rendering mode, which looks great (it doesn't enable this by default by the way, even on the highest preset!)

It still leaves a bit to be desired, there are times when my DPS will drop to 30s, then go back up to 60fps, but overall it's much better. It should be even better at launch, and when we get some better drivers.


----------



## FLCLimax

List of changes to the game from BWE 3


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The game is running much nicer now. I'm usually above 60FPS, even with my drivers forced for ambient occulusion on quality, 16x AF, very high image quality, and adaptive vsync. Supersampling is enabled in the game for rendering mode, which looks great (it doesn't enable this by default by the way, even on the highest preset!)
> 
> It still leaves a bit to be desired, there are times when my DPS will drop to 30s, then go back up to 60fps, but overall it's much better. It should be even better at launch, and when we get some better drivers.


Agreed. Last stress test gave me such bad performance i had to turn down Supersample settings but this time it was all back to normal and running smooth.


----------



## rotary7

This beta test today was running good.Everything about this game is good, I cant wait
I really hope they fix the chat box so i can move it around.


----------



## Skoltnik

Same here, performance was so much better this stress test around. Can't wait to actually play the damn game.


----------



## CRosko42

Was building my brothers computer, only got in for a few minutes.

Still undecided on Asura or Human. Definitely going with engineer though.

Bought 1600 gems to use at launch on whatever. Spent them on minis for now just for some fun since they get restored before launch, got a Mini Pink Moa with one of them, that was cool.

Hopefully I can control myself and get bank/bag slots during launch instead of minis lol.

Game ran very well for me with everything turned way up at 1440p. Supersample looks great.


----------



## Moridin

Well, after this test I still can't pinpoint my main yet. I'm too damn indecisive, but I think I might go Ele.

I kind of felt the Ranger's shortbow didn't do enough damage, I felt forced to use the longbow. The pet kinda just did whatever the hell it felt like at the moment as well. I still love the bow aspect of the class though, so it's pretty much down to this class, ele, or necro.

Necro, I tried axe/dagger combo and wasn't liking it all that much, I probably should have tried dagger/dagger but I focused more on Ranger this test.

Ele I felt was seriously fun. Being able to switch elements for different situations was a lot better than switching weapons in my opinion. They are kind of a glass cannon though.

Warrior was far to vanilla for my taste, played for about a couple hours total over all tests with this class and just find it boring.

Guardian I felt was interesting actually, but I have a feeling deep down that melee will have a disadvantage somehow.

The Engineer wasn't too bad, definitely not main class material though. Might be fun to mess around on later down the road.

Played Mesmer and Theif, definitely not my play style.

I hate being indecisive, I really hope they have at least one more stress test so I can figure this out before release. I hate not knowing what class to be going into release.


----------



## rotary7

Im really liking rangers because you get a greatsword and a longbow, The pets is what you have to get used to but they help alot to keep your target at range.


----------



## rotary7

The truth, they are all fun, its down to if i want light medium or heavy gear

Necromancer staff kinda sucks i think, but maybe thats me


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Having tried it I just prefer the original one, but I guess that's a matter of personal preference. At any rate the Naga remains the best MMO mouse out there.


You think so? Personally I'd rather (and do) have a Corsair M90 because it has a space to put your thumb without pressing any buttons and has some weight to it. I also really like the RAT MMO. One of my roommates has the Naga and he's constantly swearing about getting clicks on the buttons when he's just moving the mouse around. Plus, I prefer a heavy mouse instead of a light mouse.

In other words, what makes a good MMO mouse is pretty subjective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Well guilds aren't really directly competing against each other like in GW1. So far in GW2 guilds serve as more like social channels. Guilds on the same server are all playing for the same WvW team, and there isn't a GvG PvP mode in GW2 as of yet. Besides, if your guild doesn't want people in other guilds then you can always kick anyone who wants to be in multiple guilds, but that probably won't go over well. I imagine lot of people will want to join an RP guild, a social guild with friends, a WvW guild, etc.
> I can't help but laugh whenever people say GW2 is like other MMO's, especially when it is people who really like GW1. Everyone else in the world is celebrating that we finally have an MMO that isn't like WoW, but GW1 players are worried that the game is too much like WoW. While it might be debatable that GW2 is closer to WoW than GW1, neither game is anywhere NEAR as close as the horde of clones on the market. I think a lot of the similarities are very superficial, even things that look the same actually play/feel very different in game which is hugely important to me. I couldn't play any other new MMO's because they just all felt like the same exact game. GW2 doesn't even suffer from that in the slightest.


That's good they they are not having guilds compete then. It would be pretty strange to be competing against another guild you belong to. As for the similarity with other MMOs. I've played a few and so far the most different MMO has been Guild Wars 1. The way the partying works in GW2 really reminds me a lot of other MMORPGs. Personally I prefer the way GW1 does it. I also liked having Heroes you could outfit yourself and command in GW1. That was one of the things that made it such an awesome game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ha ha, reviews. like those aren't bought and paid for, or at least hype driven. here's a good metric, if this game is still populated and selling decently by october 1st then jump on in. that takes care of the first 30 days(although with no sub nothing happens after 30 days here) and it will have "survived" WoW's expansion release..


You're kidding right? Did you see the Diablo 3 reviews just after it came out? Not very flattering. Reviews are a good way to tell if the people who purchased the game are happy with it. If you're reading reviews you think are biased, then you should change the sites you get your reviews from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffPeli*
> 
> Necromancers in the first GW, on the other hand, were great minion masters and an excellent class to choose for farming. Especially if you were a 55 SS Necro. That was by far one of the best farming builds


Agreed. My GW1 Necro is awesome. However, I spent the last GW2 Beta playing a Necro, and I experimented with it and came up with not too bad builds. Someone here posted a decent Necro build about 50 pages back that looked pretty sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> In what way?
> Thinking a game shouldnt need the person too manually set everything too be exactly perfect on there computer first - No Anti Virus software, no security software, manually setting the ports (if you cant - which not everyone can) as well as being on the right "network" in order too play a game?
> Im not even using a campus network which is another thing that annoys me about the message. I am using a standard Mobile Broadband (i know not the best) but i havent had ANY troubles with ANY MMO or any other online game that i have played with it


We're not in the same region, but here in Canada we had no problems at all with the last Beta. I was on all weekend, and only got booted once for maintenance or something. Other than that, no lag, no graphics or connection issues. You sure don't have to disable anything (including A/V) to get the game to work. Over the last 20 years, I have NEVER had to disable anything on my system to play on-line games, ever. The worst I can say is that some games don't like Crossfire, but that goes for any type of game. Other than that, in the early days you sometimes had to play port forwarding games with the router, but that hasn't happened for ages now.

Maybe you should look at your firewall settings or your router. That's what's most likely to cause problems in multiplayer games, not A/V software.

From what I've seen of the beta, if the system works that well when they launch the game it should be really great. I would suppose that they are experimenting with different servers and such during "stress tests", so it would be expected to have connection issues during those experiments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> And anyone who honestly thinks there won't be any server problems at launch is deluding themselves. It's to be expected. What's more important is how quickly they iron them out. You're going to have millions of players itching to get right into the game come pre release, of course the servers are going to take a hamemering, that's why they're testing them now. To try and prepare for it.


That may be, but I have played lots of games on launch day over the years and most of them didn't have any major server issues. The worst one I ever saw was Diablo 3. I'm not expecting any major issues unless anet really drops the ball like Blizzard did, and I don't think I'm deluding myself.


----------



## bogey1337

Ahmagad another stress test incoming!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Ahmagad another stress test incoming!!!!


Quote:


> Thank you for all your help in today's Stress Test!
> 
> We will be conducting a Stress Test on Friday, August 10 from 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time to 8:00 PM PACIFIC Time.
> 
> REMEMBER: We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed. Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch. By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!
> 
> Additional notes:
> 
> * Stress Tests are open to those who have PRE-PURCHASED the game.
> 
> * Characters will not be wiped for tomorrow's Stress Test.
> 
> ~RB


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151053140774209&set=a.135044094208.103264.114036714208&type=1


----------



## rotary7

Sweet!!, cant wait till tomorrow, this time im testing all classes and races.


----------



## Razi3l

I created Sylvari (necro) today and the first quest bugged and I couldn't even kill whatever I was meant to. There were a bunch of players just standing around waiting for the quest to continue but it didn't









That sucked. I hope it works tomorrow so I can actually try the class.


----------



## FLCLimax

All PvP Armors with all races and genders

Q&A with Mike Ferguson during today's stress test


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have played lots of games on launch day over the years and most of them didn't have any major server issues.


That doesn't mean that there are not any issues whatsoever. Especially so within the frst hour or so of launch when everyone is trying to log on at once, which I imagine Arenanet are trying to resolve now.

Like I said, what is important is how quickly they iron the issues out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That doesn't mean that there are not any issues whatsoever. Especially so within the frst hour or so of launch when everyone is trying to log on at once, which I imagine Arenanet are trying to resolve now.
> 
> Like I said, what is important is how quickly they iron the issues out.


I think I'll be pre-ordering pretty soon, just need to get some spare time and get ma fat arse to actually do it.

I'm just curious as to how this whole 3-day headstart thing will turn out. I also expect the servers to be highly unstable at launch. It is forseeable and understandable. But whatever happen to the headstart bonus? If it turns out to be just like the diablo situation, those 3 days might end up being like 1.5 days, and that is only assuming you happen to be free to play that game when the server is live.

it will be pretty embarassing if the server goes down in the first 3 days. What would they do? If they do nothing, they would make pre-ordering players sad because they didn't enjoy a full 3-day bonus. If they delay the release of the game for people who did not pre-order just to make the bonus 3 days long, it would upset everybody else.

Personally I dont really care if I get any headstart. Just tough choices for them.

Hopefully the game will only crash on day 4


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I created Sylvari (necro) today and the first quest bugged and I couldn't even kill whatever I was meant to. There were a bunch of players just standing around waiting for the quest to continue but it didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucked. I hope it works tomorrow so I can actually try the class.


Yeah same thing happened too me in both the Charr and the Sylvari area. I created a Guardian too see what the profession was like in PvP and such the necro too see what Sylvari gear looks like at lvl 80 not sure what it is but for some reason i like them again -.-

The Test after the first hour or so went VERY well getting a crash too desktop near the end but didnt have any DCs or anything. I did expect another Stress Test or 2 great that i will be able too test the game with my new RAM and such too see how much of a difference that will make in game

Still not sure on race for the professions i will play. I want a mixture of male and female characters - Thief going too be male (name already decided) Necro will be male (name decided) and i think Ele will be female just for the chance, race however is still undecided


----------



## Nhb93

If everyone could resist cutting my head off in PvP (







) and answer a quick question for me about the game...

I was late getting to preordering, so I didn't play in the BWE's even though I should have played the last, so I'm in a tough spot picking between Warrior and Guardian. I was hoping some of you guys who played the game more extensively could give me some direction.

I want to be pretty highly tanky, as to not die easily, but I also want to be able to deal moderate sustained damage. I don't intend on beating the carries and mages on the DPS charts, but decent damage for sure, so I feel like I'm doing something in fights, not _just_ tanking. I don't need a ton of CC (in my eyes), so please recommend which of the two. To anyone who also plays League of Legends, I'm looking for someone along the lines of a tanky build Nasus or Jarvin.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> If everyone could resist cutting my head off in PvP (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and answer a quick question for me about the game...
> I was late getting to preordering, so I didn't play in the BWE's even though I should have played the last, so I'm in a tough spot picking between Warrior and Guardian. I was hoping some of you guys who played the game more extensively could give me some direction.
> I want to be pretty highly tanky, as to not die easily, but I also want to be able to deal moderate sustained damage. I don't intend on beating the carries and mages on the DPS charts, but decent damage for sure, so I feel like I'm doing something in fights, not _just_ tanking. I don't need a ton of CC (in my eyes), so please recommend which of the two. To anyone who also plays League of Legends, I'm looking for someone along the lines of a tanky build Nasus or Jarvin.


from what i have read and seen. Warrior for the Overpowered damage (expect it too get nerfed) and Guardian for the Overpowered(?) support/healing with decent damage


----------



## MiyaDV

Hey guys, I'm super late to this but if I preorder today can I still play before the launch? Can I participate in todays test? lol

I've been looking forward to this game for years but have been taking a break from gaming for months and now I'm really craving getting into an mmorpg again


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyaDV*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm super late to this but if I preorder today can I still play before the launch? Can I participate in todays test? lol
> I've been looking forward to this game for years but have been taking a break from gaming for months and now I'm really craving getting into an mmorpg again


Pre-order is for the 1 day head start, need too pre-purchase for the 3 day head start - not too sure about Beta/Stress Test access but seeing as the game is out in like 2 weeks i dont really see the point


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> All PvP Armors with all races and genders


Wanted to go back to this

Been viewing some of those outfits and I noticed a lack of AA on the character model

I haven't bought the game yet so I never played the beta. Is AA working well in this game at the moment? Is it just this character preview section that have the zig zag edges? Or are the characters and mobs in game also looking like that? I hope not....


----------



## Little_Timmy

how long until next stress test? 10pm pst?


----------



## Little_Timmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Wanted to go back to this
> Been viewing some of those outfits and I noticed a lack of AA on the character model
> I haven't bought the game yet so I never played the beta. Is AA working well in this game at the moment? Is it just this character preview section that have the zig zag edges? Or are the characters and mobs in game also looking like that? I hope not....


Those are 130k piktures! every frame will be better than those... its just because of the size of picture that you are noticing that.


----------



## Little_Timmy

We will be conducting a Stress Test on Friday, August 10 from 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time to 8:00 PM PACIFIC Time.


----------



## Rickles

I think I am between guardian and warrior, pretty set on female human


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> Those are 130k piktures! every frame will be better than those... its just because of the size of picture that you are noticing that.


hmm....well, ive never seen zigzag edges caused by image shrinking, but you do have a point

alright, ill try to get my pre-purchase download up and running before i sleep to get ready for the stress test, hope i will make it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> We will be conducting a Stress Test on Friday, August 10 from 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time to 8:00 PM PACIFIC Time.


dang! thats morning for me......


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I think I'll be pre-ordering pretty soon, just need to get some spare time and get ma fat arse to actually do it.
> I'm just curious as to how this whole 3-day headstart thing will turn out. I also expect the servers to be highly unstable at launch. It is forseeable and understandable. But whatever happen to the headstart bonus? If it turns out to be just like the diablo situation, those 3 days might end up being like 1.5 days, and that is only assuming you happen to be free to play that game when the server is live.
> it will be pretty embarassing if the server goes down in the first 3 days. What would they do? If they do nothing, they would make pre-ordering players sad because they didn't enjoy a full 3-day bonus. If they delay the release of the game for people who did not pre-order just to make the bonus 3 days long, it would upset everybody else.
> Personally I dont really care if I get any headstart. Just tough choices for them.
> Hopefully the game will only crash on day 4


I can assure you that your wallet is 3m in your proximity.


----------



## salvanos

2 hour before stress test?

gonna test it with hd2000 hope it's enough for lowest setting
(still waiting for 660ti review)


----------



## phantomphenom

3 hours and 50 minutes left before the stress test as of this post


----------



## djriful

Is the stress test on right now?

oh it starts at 7pm EST.


----------



## malikq86

yeahh i think it starts 7pm EST....i just failed trying it now...lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Thank god my buils is finished before the Stress Test








Wonna see how my upgraded RAM and H80 works


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> If everyone could resist cutting my head off in PvP (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and answer a quick question for me about the game...
> 
> I was late getting to preordering, so I didn't play in the BWE's even though I should have played the last, so I'm in a tough spot picking between Warrior and Guardian. I was hoping some of you guys who played the game more extensively could give me some direction.
> 
> I want to be pretty highly tanky, as to not die easily, but I also want to be able to deal moderate sustained damage. I don't intend on beating the carries and mages on the DPS charts, but decent damage for sure, so I feel like I'm doing something in fights, not _just_ tanking. I don't need a ton of CC (in my eyes), so please recommend which of the two. To anyone who also plays League of Legends, I'm looking for someone along the lines of a tanky build Nasus or Jarvin.


I love Guardian. Evil if played well in both pve/pvp.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## dezahp

Hey guys, I was planning to make a Necro as my main. I played the 2nd BWE but not the last one and heard that Necro got hit pretty hard with a nerf and is a lot weaker now. Is that true? Might have to change my main to Ele/Guardian then.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey guys, I was planning to make a Necro as my main. I played the 2nd BWE but not the last one and heard that Necro got hit pretty hard with a nerf and is a lot weaker now. Is that true? Might have to change my main to Ele/Guardian then.


It depends Minions are still pretty weak from what i played, Condition based builds are pretty solid but thats more of the way i want too play in PvP both sPvP and WvWvW but think PvE they still have some great "nuke" builds


----------



## salvanos

still waiting...
gonna test the turret traits

not best build combination with grenade, but still useful for long range battle

just want to know the maximum range from deployable turrets (throwing turret , not automatically appear melee range near caster)

what about the level?
start from level 1?
or given some level to test some high level skills?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> still waiting...
> gonna test the turret traits
> not best build combination with grenade, still useful for long range battle
> just want to know the maximum range from deployable turrets (throwing turret , not automatically appear melee range near caster)


I tried and tried too like the Engineer buti donno the more i played it the less i liked it. Its nice having the flame thrower and such but the turrets just seemed very meh


----------



## malikq86

As of now, Elem will be my main...Guardian my secondary


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Wanted to go back to this
> Been viewing some of those outfits and I noticed a lack of AA on the character model
> I haven't bought the game yet so I never played the beta. Is AA working well in this game at the moment? Is it just this character preview section that have the zig zag edges? Or are the characters and mobs in game also looking like that? I hope not....


you know you can add AA in your video drivers right?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

seeing how uch the servers improved near the end of the Stress Test i cant wait too play tonight, alot more people qill be playing so will be very interested too see what the performance is like. Going too try again and see if i can get past the starting areas of the Charr (Gurdian) and the Slyvari as i wonna see what the gear looks like in PvP


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I love Guardian. Evil if played well in both pve/pvp.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


what weapons are you using in pvp??? I hate the scepter animations so much..


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I tried and tried too like the Engineer buti donno the more i played it the less i liked it. Its nice having the flame thrower and such but the turrets just seemed very meh


yup, not good at all, 2 hit from pvp and boom!!! the turret dead
better combination with elixir









especially against pvp or huge raid boss

still need to decide the build,
turret down side are there too much turret traits, too hard to get em all and sacrifice other good traits

2 hour more until stress test?
it's morning already here


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> yup, not good at all, 2 hit from pvp and boom!!! the turret dead
> better combination with elixir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially against pvp or huge raid boss
> still need to decide the build,
> turret down side are there too much turret traits, too hard to get em all and sacrifice other good traits
> 2 hour more until stress test?
> it's morning already here


I thought it was 40minutes until it starts. Yeah some of the profession feels great -- cant beat using a flame thrower lol but others seem a bit meh.


----------



## phantomphenom

35 minutes to go


----------



## Skoltnik

half hour till stress wooohoooooo


----------



## FLCLimax

so what soundtrack you guys set? mine is a mix of zelda, chrono trigger and chrono cross.


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so what soundtrack you guys set? mine is a mix of zelda, chrono trigger and chrono cross.


Blind Guardian mostly.


----------



## oni5115

There is a stress test today?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oni5115*
> 
> There is a stress test today?


Yep. In 12minutes!


----------



## oni5115

Thank you! Updating client now. lol

I pre-ordered but didn't get an e-mail about this test. Was bummed I missed the last one too. Missed that e-mail and saw it later. /grumble


----------



## phantomphenom

log in now! go go go


----------



## salvanos

Error, cannot login

OMG!!!

any connection to this news?
Quote:


> We will be conducting a stress test on Friday, August 10 from 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time to 8:00 PM PACIFIC Time.
> 
> We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed. Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch. By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. English-language forums will be available during the test. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in the game!


----------



## phantomphenom

it works for me


----------



## salvanos

dunno the reason

unknown error:26

and login!!!

join sorrow furnace for now

somuch lag, hd2000 cannot handle it LOL!!!

my 8600gt got corrosion on the dvi
cannot use it... sigh...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That doesn't mean that there are not any issues whatsoever. Especially so within the frst hour or so of launch when everyone is trying to log on at once, which I imagine Arenanet are trying to resolve now.
> 
> Like I said, what is important is how quickly they iron the issues out.


That's exactly why I didn't say that. However, I bet any glitches they have won't be anywhere near as bad as Diablo 3 was.

Also, consider how many people pre purchased the game and will already have been playing it for days. So, I don't think we'll see as big a rush as we did with Diablo 3. Another thing to consider is that although GW1 was very popular, GW2 isn't on as many people's radar as a game like Diablo 3 was, so the numbers likely won't be anywhere near as high during the opening hours.

Personally, I don't even consider busy servers to be problem at all. If a game was having problems with lag or crashing or such, then I would be unhappy. But it if's just a matter of having to wait a half hour or an hour before you can get on, I don't consider that a very big deal. Having gamed for so long, I have no problems queuing or waiting my turn.

After all, during the last beta I didn't have any problems at all. Of course, I could be wrong and the game could crash and burn right out of the gate, but I doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey guys, I was planning to make a Necro as my main. I played the 2nd BWE but not the last one and heard that Necro got hit pretty hard with a nerf and is a lot weaker now. Is that true? Might have to change my main to Ele/Guardian then.


I played Necro on last beta and I found the minions to be too weak. They were good for a distraction for a few seconds but then the poop would hit the fan.

I used a scepter and a staff, and I used AOE skills on crowds and before they ran out I would switch weapons and use focused damage skills. That worked well. Others are using condition skills to transfer conditions to groups.


----------



## aamiic

If you're getting error 48, uncheck remember password and manually type it in.


----------



## rprice06

anyone know of the guild name yet?


----------



## dezahp

I'm hearing the conditions build is the only viable build on necro now. I heard death shroud got nerfed bad and going tank/death shroud build sucks now which was the build I was playing with. I'll have to see what I want to main now when prerelease comes...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I have no idea why but my Card is hitting 79c during todays test and that was on 100% fan speed, first time i have seen it go about 70 :/ Anyone else experiencing strangely high temps? i was getting 99-100% usage as well neither of these things happened in the last Stress Test

Due too HUGE bouts of lag during Spvp everyone in the group was complaining about it i decided too give up on this test and go too bed, its 1am anyway here. I tried the Guardian but didnt really like it same goes for the Slyvari race, i tried as much as i could too give it another chance but just didnt like it


----------



## tice03

unknown error:900 ???


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmm, i wonder if these are part of the Stress Test my CPU temps didnt go above 32c which is great but the GPU temps of 79c has really worried me - should i be worried?


----------



## salvanos

well...
it's gtx470
still 79Celcius not dangerous, just can affect the ambient temp on your case


----------



## Vhox

Anyone running 1920x1080 on a msi TFIII 570? Haven't been able to play in a handful of the last tests due to lack of time. Curious on how temps/usage is looking now.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> well...
> it's gtx470
> still 79Celcius not dangerous, just can affect the ambient temp on your case


It is a worry when its never been this high before


----------



## HarrisLam

so any login success at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> you know you can add AA in your video drivers right?


it doesn't always work..


----------



## Little_Timmy

anyone else experiencing super lag on this test? The game is unplayable for me atm because I get like up to 10 second lag and all of the sudden my character will jump back to a prev location at times.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> anyone else experiencing super lag on this test? The game is unplayable for me atm because I get like up to 10 second lag and all of the sudden my character will jump back to a prev location at times.


im trying now, still at the very beginning

I'm concerned about my FPS, right now it only ever sits at 60 when I stop moving, and thats on sig rig....

the FPS drops to absolute trash when I move camera, I'm not even using supersampling, even got shadow down to medium already


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little_Timmy*
> 
> anyone else experiencing super lag on this test? The game is unplayable for me atm because I get like up to 10 second lag and all of the sudden my character will jump back to a prev location at times.


I couldn't even connect to the log in server. As of right now can't even get in the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I couldn't even connect to the log in server. As of right now can't even get in the game.


you gotta close the whole thing and try again if you couldnt log in

I spent like 3 minutes clicking the log in button, then I finally decided to read that error message, restarted the launcher and tried again, worked on first attempt

Only crashed once when I was tweaking graphic settings


----------



## FLCLimax

was good for a solid two hours, now back to lagging like hell.


----------



## salvanos

too lag, my internet problem...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> was good for a solid two hours, now back to lagging like hell.


Well I finished my character just ~45 mins ago, but ya, it was good the first 15 mins, now I'm getting massive delay (3~5 seconds even for a chat with citizen) and frequent rubberbanding

the rubberbanding is obviously a server problem, but what about the framerates?

Man I dont want to upgrade yet lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you gotta close the whole thing and try again if you couldnt log in
> I spent like 3 minutes clicking the log in button, then I finally decided to read that error message, restarted the launcher and tried again, worked on first attempt
> Only crashed once when I was tweaking graphic settings


Well i could log in with my thief in metrica province but not with my warrior in queensdale.

Other than that it ran great.


----------



## rotary7

Just got done with the stress test and im really starting to like the assassin


----------



## rotary7

Im able to max out this game on a res of 7804x1440 and im getting about 55fps, i do see it drop sometimes but nothing to complain about


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Just got done with the stress test and im really starting to like the assassin


you mean thief dont you?

and what's your graphic card? I'm struggling with a 570 DCII whenever I spin the camera....


----------



## djriful

playing on single 2560x1440 whooping 180 FPS..


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> playing on single 2560x1440 whooping 180 FPS..


SLI 680s don't count


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Im able to max out this game on a res of 7804x1440 and im getting about 55fps, i do see it drop sometimes but nothing to complain about


Is that portrait or landscape resolution.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> what weapons are you using in pvp??? I hate the scepter animations so much..


Sword/shield and greatsword

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## HarrisLam

*yawn*


----------



## JAM3S121

Did SLI work in todays stress test? I haven't actually purchased the game yet.. but I have been playing it weekly if you know what I mean..







but it seems some people get it to work,, others don't.

I also get terrible fps drops occastionally when spinning camera.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Glad i went too bed at 1am, from the sounds of it loads of people were having issues i was getting like 10+ seconds of lag in Spvp - EVERYONE in the match was so i know it wasnt just me and my card hitting nearly 80c was a bit of a worry.

However i think thwy were trying too find a balance between CPU usage and GPU usage as i never had 100% usgae on the GPU for a sustained period of time in the other stress tests or BETA


----------



## MiyaDV

I just bought the game yesterday and downloaded it

I feel like an idiot. I had bought one of those first day beta access keys before and dismissed the game too fast cause it was laggy for me, the graphics, and the way the controls felt. That was the 1st beta anyway (and the graphics get better after turning the thing up, I get 50-30 fps with my system anyway on max lol )

I tried it out yesterday WOW! Best game ever.

The PVP parts are amazing, I spent most of the time pugging in the pvp stuff but the PVE past the tutorial is fun too I'm having withdrawal now I really hope they do another stress test cause that lag was bad but it was still fun lol


----------



## FLCLimax

^ well this company actually treats beta tests as such. it's not the same game six months from launch(not even 1 month in this case).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I think they will have another stress Test (i said that last time and was right lol) Interested in what peoples Graphics cards were like (heat and Usage wise)


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you mean thief dont you?
> and what's your graphic card? I'm struggling with a 570 DCII whenever I spin the camera....


2 gtx680s, but the only reason is because i have 3 monitors, single monitors a 670 would be perfect


----------



## Rickles

the highest I got was in the 240 fps range at 1920x1080, with an overclock of 1200 core and 1600 mem on my 7970, temps were around 42 degrees celsius, but I still wasn't fully utilizing the gpu







Maybe I should bring my cpu back up to 5 ghz??

Still no closer to picking a final class... thinking human female though


----------



## rotary7

human females are really pretty. I would not pick a male lol


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Is that portrait or landscape resolution.


Im running landscape, very happy with it, its just like what they say, ones you go 3x1 monitors, you cant go back
It feels like you're there


----------



## likethegun

So i'll admit I have never played the first Guild Wars, but one of my old room mates in the military was obsessed with it. The more I look into GW2 i'm getting pretty amped up to try it out... Have seen the talk about the points from the first one though. What exactly will I be missing out on by having not played the first one?


----------



## pjBSOD

Tried playing in yesterday's stress test, was unbearable so I just logged off. I'll continue to wait until the 25th









Question though, was anyone else having a difficult time running it with semi-dated cards? I was trying to run it on my two 5850s, and my performance was pretty poor with high settings and most eye candy turned down. Was crossfire even supported for the BWE's / stress tests? If not, that's likely why.


----------



## CasualObserver

Do you have the newer 12.7 cap 2?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So i'll admit I have never played the first Guild Wars, but one of my old room mates in the military was obsessed with it. The more I look into GW2 i'm getting pretty amped up to try it out... Have seen the talk about the points from the first one though. What exactly will I be missing out on by having not played the first one?


pretty much nothing besides lore. it's a sequel in name only.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Tried playing in yesterday's stress test, was unbearable so I just logged off. I'll continue to wait until the 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though, was anyone else having a difficult time running it with semi-dated cards? I was trying to run it on my two 5850s, and my performance was pretty poor with high settings and most eye candy turned down. Was crossfire even supported for the BWE's / stress tests? If not, that's likely why.


AMD just added CF support for the game in 12.7 CAP2.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So i'll admit I have never played the first Guild Wars, but one of my old room mates in the military was obsessed with it. The more I look into GW2 i'm getting pretty amped up to try it out... Have seen the talk about the points from the first one though. What exactly will I be missing out on by having not played the first one?


Nothing what so ever, the points for from the first one is about getting titles, items and such that dont really have ANY effect on the game as a whole. I tired as hard as i could too play Guild Wars 1 but i was ruined by WoW but i cant wait for Guild Wars 2 though.

I think the stories, characters and such will be connected but i am sure there will be stories and such too explain how the lore and such is so i dont thin kthat will be such a big deal


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Tried playing in yesterday's stress test, was unbearable so I just logged off. I'll continue to wait until the 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though, was anyone else having a difficult time running it with semi-dated cards? I was trying to run it on my two 5850s, and my performance was pretty poor with high settings and most eye candy turned down. Was crossfire even supported for the BWE's / stress tests? If not, that's likely why.


Dual gpu for the game itself runs pretty bad right now, they are still working on that. Even for nvidia as well.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ^ well this company actually treats beta tests as such. it's not the same game six months from launch(not even 1 month in this case).


It's true. I love seeing how many features get added between tests. The simple things where my favorite. "Deposit all collectables" was great to see. Now I love the red "ready to cast" bars underneath the skill icons because a few of my warrior skill icons have shading that makes it really hard to see when they were actually cooled down.

Its refreshing to have suggestions actually added to a game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> 2 gtx680s, but the only reason is because i have 3 monitors, *single monitors a 670 would be perfect*


oh i wouldnt be so sure, at least not before they completely finished optimixing the game program coding

the game stabs my 570 whenever i spin the camera, that is all maxed setting except no supersampling and medium shadows

i tried turning on supersampling and the frames drop even when i walk to the front with no camera movement te 670 isnt all that much greater is it


----------



## MiyaDV

Is your HD 5200RPM? Weird cause my 260GTX 216 doesnt do that, but in tera I had similar issues with running around town

I do have drivers from like 2010 that might be why also who knows lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Man all this talk, I need to hurry up and get this game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyaDV*
> 
> Is your HD 5200RPM? Weird cause my 260GTX 216 doesnt do that, but in tera I had similar issues with running around town
> I do have drivers from like 2010 that might be why also who knows lol


Hard drive!!!????

doubt it.... It might very well be 5400rpm, but I seriously doubt it.... not much loading is involved in spinning the camera, just rendering I assume?


----------



## Tridacnid

For those of you who experienced severe lag during the stress test:

"We're having an issue with one of the Internet
connections in our North American data center.
Anyone connecting to us through that link is
experiencing bad lag right now. Our network
operations team is working to get it resolved.
~ MO"

That was posted by 'Mike-OBrien-ArenaNet' on Reddit in response to a post titled "the lag!"


----------



## MiyaDV

Yeah I have no idea if it's the HD or not, just thought it might be or so cause that card and cpu should be able to handle the game

I know some guys upgrade from 7200rpms to SSD and load everything instantly in mmos lol for me I had loading issues where my fps would drop real low in tera wasn't sure if it was my CPU or HD cause it only happend when I went to populated areas in towns


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Glad i went too bed at 1am, from the sounds of it loads of people were having issues i was getting like 10+ seconds of lag in Spvp - EVERYONE in the match was so i know it wasnt just me and my card hitting nearly 80c was a bit of a worry.
> However i think thwy were trying too find a balance between CPU usage and GPU usage as i never had 100% usgae on the GPU for a sustained period of time in the other stress tests or BETA


ANet said the connection lag occurred on the data center they are on. So it affects GW1 and GW2 both at the same time and it was in the bad timing as well. Your card hits 80'C on Unreal engine is normal.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Glad i went too bed at 1am, from the sounds of it loads of people were having issues i was getting like 10+ seconds of lag in Spvp - EVERYONE in the match was so i know it wasnt just me and my card hitting nearly 80c was a bit of a worry.
> However i think thwy were trying too find a balance between CPU usage and GPU usage as i never had 100% usgae on the GPU for a sustained period of time in the other stress tests or BETA


My wife's 470 sits around 70-75 so it could just be the case or environment. I do have a custom fan profile setup for her since the defaults for 470s and 480s is terrible.


----------



## Little_Timmy

FPS for sig rig was around 60 +-5 fps but I hit auto detect and it lowered somthing from Ultra to High (cant remember what lol) and it jumped up to 120 which is what my vsync is set at... only testing at 1080p temps were about the same as any game with peak temps about 15-18c over ambient


----------



## djriful

And GW2 is only DX9 tech.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Hard drive!!!????
> doubt it.... It might very well be 5400rpm, but I seriously doubt it.... not much loading is involved in spinning the camera, just rendering I assume?


Do you happen to remember your exact settings? Mine I remember enabling supersampling, disabling FXAA, medium shadows, high environment, limited reflections, medium postprocessing.

On top of that I enabled VSync and enabled hires character textures. I managed to get a solid 60 FPS for most areas with a drop to 50 sometimes 40 during certain fights and areas.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ANet said the connection lag occurred on the data center they are on. So it affects GW1 and GW2 both at the same time and it was in the bad timing as well. Your card hits 80'C on Unreal engine is normal.


Yeah i was thinking they were either having unforeseen issues (like networks going down which happened) or they were tweaking something else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> My wife's 470 sits around 70-75 so it could just be the case or environment. I do have a custom fan profile setup for her since the defaults for 470s and 480s is terrible.


Yeah might be do too my case swap - in my scout i had 2 fans on the side of the case pulling air onto the card area so that could have something too do with it - it was just strange how i had such sustained usage on the card which i dont think has happened before.

Yeah i use MSI Afterburner my fan setting is 70% fan speed that starts too increase at 50c and hits 100% when the temps hit 70c
I am at 44c at the moment with just the internet 19 tabs open (lol)


----------



## AtomicFrost

During the stress test I was averaging 60+ FPS when there weren't many characters on screen. When there was stuff happening it would dip into the upper 40's. However, it didn't really feel like it, so that's a good thing.







This was at 1920x1200.

SLI was working for this test, but it was only using about 70-75% on each of my 460's. It was also using about 512MB VRAM. Looks like the game could use some more SLI tuning / nVidia driver update.









My temps were fine, but I do use an aggressive fan profile, and my cards aren't reference.

Another thing I noticed is that this game responds really well to GPU core overclocking. Going from 780Mhz to 830Mhz gave me an extra 5 - 10FPS on the top end, but it would still dip into the 40's. I could push my 460's farther, but then waking from sleep is wonky.









Now I need to choose which class to play. I'm between a Warrior and an Engineer. I'll have to watch more YouTube videos for both.

Has OCN chosen an official server?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Do you happen to remember your exact settings? Mine I remember enabling supersampling, disabling FXAA, medium shadows, high environment, limited reflections, medium postprocessing.
> On top of that I enabled VSync and enabled hires character textures. I managed to get a solid 60 FPS for most areas with a drop to 50 sometimes 40 during certain fights and areas.


ya, everything maxed plus high texture, *no* supersampling, turn shadows to medium, then V-sync (not like v-sync actually makes any difference)

I'm roughly at the same situation as you, 60 fps in most areas, especially when not moving, ~50 during fights, maybe 40 when im not the only one involved in the fight.

It's the camera movements thats a real pain in the ass


----------



## KingAlkaiser

what is going to be the official OCN server by the way ? will we have european and american divisions for it?


----------



## Astral Fly

In the last two stress tests I had this weird thing happen where part of the geometry would disappear and then re-appear as I moved the camera around. It happened when I held the camera at a specific place/angle, then I moved the camera a bit and everything would come back to normal.

I have played most of the BWE's and haven't experienced this before. It only happened in the Asura starter zone. I didn't really play in any other zones in the stress tests, I ran a bit around Lions Arch and Divinity's Reach, but there weren't any problems there. Did anyone experience anything similar or have an idea what the problem is? I guess drivers is the most obvious. I'm using 301.42


----------



## Moridin

Is it just me, or does FXAA really make the textures and such look a lot worse? It blurs the hell out of everything, and drops FPS for no reason.
If I were to force AA in the nvidia control panel would this actually work? Instead of using FXAA?


----------



## FLCLimax

forcing AA in CP messes up the game both AMd and Nvidia last time i checked.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> forcing AA in CP messes up the game both AMd and Nvidia last time i checked.


Yea, the option to force AA was missing from the control panel this time around but last time it was there.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> forcing AA in CP messes up the game both AMd and Nvidia last time i checked.


Ugh, guess i'm playing with FXAA disabled then. I don't see a need to drop FPS just to blur everything, i'd rather play with supersampling and call it a day unless they add another AA post launch, which I doubt.

Heard they were working on DX11 support as well.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> In the last two stress tests I had this weird thing happen where part of the geometry would disappear and then re-appear as I moved the camera around. It happened when I held the camera at a specific place/angle, then I moved the camera a bit and everything would come back to normal.
> I have played most of the BWE's and haven't experienced this before. It only happened in the Asura starter zone. I didn't really play in any other zones in the stress tests, I ran a bit around Lions Arch and Divinity's Reach, but there weren't any problems there. Did anyone experience anything similar or have an idea what the problem is? I guess drivers is the most obvious. I'm using 301.42


I had the same problem and I'm on driver 296.10.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> I had the same problem and I'm on driver 296.10.


Supposedly it is a bug in the occlusion engine. I'm sure they'll fix it.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I threw together an article for those having trouble picking a race to play.

http://www.gamerevolution.com/manifesto/a-guide-to-choosing-a-race-in-guild-wars-2-14519


----------



## malikq86

^ nice man!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> In the last two stress tests I had this weird thing happen where part of the geometry would disappear and then re-appear as I moved the camera around. It happened when I held the camera at a specific place/angle, then I moved the camera a bit and everything would come back to normal.
> I have played most of the BWE's and haven't experienced this before. It only happened in the Asura starter zone. I didn't really play in any other zones in the stress tests, I ran a bit around Lions Arch and Divinity's Reach, but there weren't any problems there. Did anyone experience anything similar or have an idea what the problem is? I guess drivers is the most obvious. I'm using 301.42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem and I'm on driver 296.10.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a driver issue. Although, I got it much less in certain areas and on 304 beta drivers. FPS went up a lot on the 10th.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## FLCLimax

One hour stress test tomorrow


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't think it's a driver issue. Although, I got it much less in certain areas and on 304 beta drivers. FPS went up a lot on the 10th.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Not driver issues, I've been using the same drive from BWE2 and 3, this bug shows up in the last 2 stress tests.


----------



## Valkayria

Soon GW2, you will be mine! I just wanna Necromance things. Haven't played any of the beta. I adored everything about GW. The menu music still pops into my head to this day.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> One hour stress test tomorrow


thats 3-4am for me...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats 3-4am for me...


Right after lunch for me.


----------



## JAM3S121

so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.


mesmer, just love it


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.


Warrior for me! Elementalist is a close second though and will be my first alt.

It's those last three slots that I really just can't decide on and I want to fill them right away so if they bring back birthday presents I will have some old characters. I think thief has a slot locked up, but engineer, ranger, and necro are options too. Damn arenanet making all the classes fun.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior for me! Elementalist is a close second though and will be my first alt.
> 
> It's those last three slots that I really just can't decide on and I want to fill them right away so if they bring back birthday presents I will have some old characters. I think thief has a slot locked up, but engineer, ranger, and necro are options too. Damn arenanet making all the classes fun.
Click to expand...

Yea I agree it is a hard decision. I'm going with ranger with my first class but I'm also gonna go necro and enineer too. In fact, I'm going to create all 3 as soon as possible, on the same day. Just so I can have the names.

Besides those 3, I want to try out elementalist so I may go with that too sometime, and but that's about it for now.


----------



## 218689

I rely enjoyed playing char engineer, but I'll probably end up as a human thief after my original main character in GW(assassin). I didn't play in many of the BETAs so I'll just have to wait and see until the game actually arrives. I'm having a hard time with my INTERNET connection too at the moment, they better sort it out before the release or I'll be seriously pissed! >


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.


Definitely necromancer as my main. Maybe elementslist and thief as alts. The engineer looks pretty cool though.


----------



## salvanos

any idea what lvl engineer could use grenade?

plan to use rifle, but the beginer time, it's better to use dual pistol, lot's offensive skills

2nd skill rifle , the net shot not very useful for pve

2 hours 30 minutes until 1 hour stress test


----------



## Nhb93

Looks like it was a good idea to check this thread when I did. Wouldn't have known about the stress test otherwise. Still have to pick between Warrior and Guardian though. Picking human just so I don't have to make that decision. One reason I loved the first games, no need to pick between races.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so has everyone decided a class? I swore to myself after playing the very first beta weekend before you could pre order i would play elementalist, but engineer seems like it can be pretty damn fun too.


Im stuck between Necro, Ele and Thief. I am thinking Necro as main and the other 2 as alts Im thinking of the following for my class/race/gender:

Human Necro Male
Human Ele Female
Charr Guardian Male
Human/Asura Thief Male
Norn Female Engineer


----------



## PrimeBurn

I'm up on these three, the other two slots TBD. The thief will probably be my primary, though I enjoyed the warrior more than I expected to in the beta.

Human Thief
Charr Warrior
Asura Ranger


----------



## Kebeno

I'm going thief, I really like the fact of being able to stealth and be sneaky, unseen by opponents. I been an Assassin on any game that gives me the choice







Plus they usually have a good story behind themselves.


----------



## Vhox

Mesmer for me. I'm not a fan of alts so I'll stick with this for quite some time. Either Human Female or Sylvari Female. (The race decision is KILLING me!)


----------



## AtomicFrost

Right now the three different classes that I'm looking at are warrior, thief, and engineer. I'm leaning towards having warrior be my main, and the others being my alts. I just wish that there was another BWE.

Someone should make a server poll so that we can decide on an official server.


----------



## salvanos

i'm gonna follow my friend, gonna join server anvilrock
22 minutes until 1 hour stress test

with hd2000 cannoy enjoy the game,
resolution at 13xx x 7xx
performance setting

28 fps
LOL

gonna buy 660 ti


----------



## MiyaDV

I haven't got to try out all the skills yet, but I looked at videos with all skills

heres mine:

Thief: It's usually what I play, and I like the fastest classes so
Ranger: I played it in the beta ended up liking the 2hander longbow combo and stuff
Engineer/mesmer/warrior for fun/troll/fps rifle

I'll probably fill all slots but one to see if I wanna play something else later in PVP lol btw they're going to sell character slots for like 18 dollars lol or something i'm pretty sure in cash shop lol

And I got a quick question:
I seen some guy with a glowing 2hand firesword using some dash skill, what class is that? he left a trail of fire behind him too


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

"Today's Stress Test is starting in just under 30 minutes! ~RB"
Any idea how long it is? i just found out on Facebook lol would never have known otherwise lol

EDIT: Never mind, found out its an Hour, kinda pointless if you ask me guess they are checking too see if some bug/glitch or something has been fixed. Not sure if i will take part in this one, normally takes like 15-20mins just too log in anyway


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Right now the three different classes that I'm looking at are warrior, thief, and engineer. I'm leaning towards having warrior be my main, and the others being my alts. I just wish that there was another BWE.
> Someone should make a server poll so that we can decide on an official server.


I tried doing that witht he guild sign up sheet but perhaps I wasn't clear enough, I merely got EU and US as answers for which server people were planning on joining. Perhaps a poll can be added to this thread to make things easier in the future.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I tried doing that witht he guild sign up sheet but perhaps I wasn't clear enough, I merely got EU and US as answers for which server people were planning on joining. Perhaps a poll can be added to this thread to make things easier in the future.


I'm pretty sure that you can be on different servers and still be part of the guild so dont think that will be required


----------



## salvanos

okay
let's play 1 hour stress test,

login!!!

ugh...
i hate error message while login

cannot login while dunno the reason


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> okay
> let's play 1 hour stress test,
> login!!!
> ugh...
> i hate error message while login
> cannot login while dunno the reason


With the issues of logging in, i have decided not too bother as it normally takes like 10-15minutes too log in and then with the DC's and such wouldnt really get that much play time so i dont think its really worth it in the end for like 30minutes or so of gaming (not counting possible DC's)

EDIT: Had a quick go too see if the GPU temps i was getting last time still happened (they dont) however without changing ANYTHING settings wise or anything my FPS have been cut in HALF set it too Auto-defect and im getting like 20-25FPS without any combat or anything - This happening too anyone else?


----------



## salvanos

no lag experience

1 hours is too short...


----------



## MiyaDV

Decided to try WvW while I was on this time WOW that lags... I didn't get a chance to turn the graphics settings down so I don't know if I need to upgrade my CPU or GPU to get smooth performance there, hopfully I can just upgrade to a 660ti and be fine how do you guys fair in huge WvW battles? I was using max settings always below 30fps for the huge amounts of ppl and things goin on lol


----------



## Moridin

Anyone try Guardian in pvp yet? It's down to either that, or Elementalist and I still can't decide.


----------



## phantomphenom

It took me 3 minutes to log in, played it, lots of graphical glitches. I didnt like seeing the floor beneath my feet all of a sudden disappear to see a water fall under me while walking on air lol. Stress test lasted an hour and ten minutes. I hope they do another one next friday or saturday when im off


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Anyone try Guardian in pvp yet? It's down to either that, or Elementalist and I still can't decide.


same...i think those are my top 2. but im leaning toward elem...i think.


----------



## Rickles

I couldn't stand guardian in pvp... I hate the scepter animations and not having range is bad in W v W v W


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I couldn't stand guardian in pvp... I hate the scepter animations and not having range is bad in W v W v W


Guardian with 2h greatsword is a lot more fun for sure. I have been enjoying elemental lately though.


----------



## CRosko42

Finalized my choice on Asura Engineer today.

Spent the rest of the time perfecting my character and making note of my choices to speed things up on launch.


----------



## salvanos

it's so painful to use grenade
really hard to click long target while moving the character to dodge the enemy attack

and the turrets...
it's not that amazing like i think
need to refine the strategy

looks like i need the razer naga

or leave the grenade build and start to search another locked target attack style


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> looks like i need the razer naga


No.
No you don't.


----------



## Mergatroid

First time I caught a "stress test" on Friday.

Didn't have any problems at all. Took all of about 30 seconds to log in. Didn't have any graphics or lag issues right up until about the last 10 minutes when I started getting some rubber banding.

I finished the pre storyline with my character at level 18. Supposedly the last quests in the story line were for level 21. I really don't like the crap where you have to grind away at leveling before you can continue with the storyline. At least it doesn't force you to not be able to play the next quest, but it will start getting too hard if you don't take the time to level up. Personally, I would prefer if they would provide enough experience as you play to be able to smoothly transition from one storyline quest to the next without having to grind leveling.

Once again, another aspect that reminds me of a lot of other MMORPGs. This and the "dailies" they provide to assist you in your grinding.

The engine looks pretty good but I'm not impressed with the content they copied from other games.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The engine looks pretty good but I'm not impressed with the content they copied from other games.


what content would that be?


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> First time I caught a "stress test" on Friday.
> Didn't have any problems at all. Took all of about 30 seconds to log in. Didn't have any graphics or lag issues right up until about the last 10 minutes when I started getting some rubber banding.
> I finished the pre storyline with my character at level 18. Supposedly the last quests in the story line were for level 21. I really don't like the crap where you have to grind away at leveling before you can continue with the storyline. At least it doesn't force you to not be able to play the next quest, but it will start getting too hard if you don't take the time to level up. Personally, I would prefer if they would provide enough experience as you play to be able to smoothly transition from one storyline quest to the next without having to grind leveling.
> Once again, another aspect that reminds me of a lot of other MMORPGs. This and the "dailies" they provide to assist you in your grinding.
> The engine looks pretty good but I'm not impressed with the content they copied from other games.


I didn't even do the main story until I was level 15 o_o


----------



## Razi3l

Here are a bunch of screenshots


















Featuring NuclearCrap


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> what content would that be?


The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.


----------



## Bastyn99

Last time I played was BWE3, havent bothered with the stress tests. I had almost no technical issues in BWE3, so Im pretty surprised to see so many people complaining.

Also, do you guys know if you can use a transmutation stone to make PvP gear look like another item, or get a dungeon set look like a PvP set ? Because some PvP sets look really good, and Id love to be able to look like that all the time.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.


Thats a basic thing of MMOs, thats like having a car with a steering wheel and saying another car copied it. We are ALONG way from having the kind of MMO that doesnt have these sorts of things in them - Shocking you are in a party and thus NEED a party system and name ONE MMO that doesnt have level grinding - sorry but they didnt copy ANYTHING they all standard when it comes too MMOs


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.


are you mad..hmm every game even cod needs some kind of party system unless your are playing a single player game. And level grinding?...its a linear leveling system so it takes the same amount of xp to get to level 1 as it does to level 80.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.


and also the part where it says mmorpg... lol


----------



## Detroitsoldier

So, I'm probably buying GW2 from Newegg, which doesn't come with the 3-day head start or the Hero's Band - is it anything I'm really missing out on?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.


Just leave the thread, you just made yourself such an obvious troll. You can't copy a party system, levels, and daily quests from other games. There is no level grind in this game, if you played the game (and paid attention?) you'd know this. I feel you are just another person that randomly pops in this thread to troll.

I guess the upcoming Borderlands 2 copied all other games with guns. It also has levels, it copied those too. It also has enemies in the game that your suppose to kill too, so it copied pretty much every game ever.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> So, I'm probably buying GW2 from Newegg, which doesn't come with the 3-day head start or the Hero's Band - is it anything I'm really missing out on?


Why not just buy it digitally, and get those features? If you have slow internet, the boxed version will still require a large download. If you buy digitally you can get the client now, which gives you ~12 days to download the game.

Pretty much everyone that's playing this game is probably going to start during the 3 day head start.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> do you guys know if you can use a transmutation stone to make PvP gear look like another item, or get a dungeon set look like a PvP set ? Because some PvP sets look really good, and Id love to be able to look like that all the time.


Because I really wanna know.

There is one thing about guilds I dont quite understand. All those upgrades you can buy with influence has an influence cost, a rank requirements and then a certain time. Is that the time it takes to "build" the upgrade or the amount of time its active or what does it mean ?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The party system they have, and the level grinding and "daily" quests.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a basic thing of MMOs, thats like having a car with a steering wheel and saying another car copied it. We are ALONG way from having the kind of MMO that doesnt have these sorts of things in them - Shocking you are in a party and thus NEED a party system and name ONE MMO that doesnt have level grinding - sorry but they didnt copy ANYTHING they all standard when it comes too MMOs
Click to expand...

SWG did not in the beginning. Only skills

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Thats a basic thing of MMOs, thats like having a car with a steering wheel and saying another car copied it. We are ALONG way from having the kind of MMO that doesnt have these sorts of things in them - Shocking you are in a party and thus NEED a party system and *name ONE MMO that doesnt have level grinding* - sorry but they didnt copy ANYTHING they all standard when it comes too MMOs


EVE Online? >_>


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> do you guys know if you can use a transmutation stone to make PvP gear look like another item, or get a dungeon set look like a PvP set ? Because some PvP sets look really good, and Id love to be able to look like that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I really wanna know.
> 
> There is one thing about guilds I dont quite understand. All those upgrades you can buy with influence has an influence cost, a rank requirements and then a certain time. Is that the time it takes to "build" the upgrade or the amount of time its active or what does it mean ?
Click to expand...

to your last question the timer is for how long it takes to "build" the upgrade. think of it as the time it'll take for the bonus or upgrade to become available to you.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why not just buy it digitally, and get those features? If you have slow internet, the boxed version will still require a large download. If you buy digitally you can get the client now, which gives you ~12 days to download the game.
> Pretty much everyone that's playing this game is probably going to start during the 3 day head start.


I have a $25 gift card to Newegg.







I also really like the boxed versions and like having physical copies.

But hey, if someone wants to do an even 1:1 sale, I'll be glad to trade.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> to your last question the timer is for how long it takes to "build" the upgrade. think of it as the time it'll take for the bonus or upgrade to become available to you.


So it actually takes 4 hours before those banners that increase exp, for example, to appear? And how do you then know how long, again for example, the banner will stay?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> to your last question the timer is for how long it takes to "build" the upgrade. think of it as the time it'll take for the bonus or upgrade to become available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> So it actually takes 4 hours before those banners that increase exp, for example, to appear? And how do you then know how long, again for example, the banner will stay?
Click to expand...

this may be one of the tooltips left unrefined and need clarification. most of the boosts you unlock last 12 hours, none of the banners have a clear duration given though.


----------



## Bastyn99

Thanks for clarifying that for me


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I never really considered it grinding in this game, probably because of the ridiculous amount of eye candy which made me literally spend hours just wandering around looking at things. By the time you have a few map areas completely explored you should already be lvl15+ assuming that you didn't actually participate in anything significant experience-wise other than the renown events uncovered along the way.

Of course, I guess since I took nearly 3 years before bothering to start maxing out titles in GW1 I'm probably not a good gauge of how difficult it is to simply progress straight through as fast as possible.


----------



## Murlocke

12 days...

TWELVE DAYS!!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 12 days...
> TWELVE DAYS!!


This is an excellent point..would it be good to start a new thread just to get a poll for the guild server location or will it have to be done in here? Not sure how people would feel about another thread for the GW2 guild.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I never really considered it grinding in this game, probably because of the ridiculous amount of eye candy which made me literally spend hours just wandering around looking at things. By the time you have a few map areas completely explored you should already be lvl15+ assuming that you didn't actually participate in anything significant experience-wise other than the renown events uncovered along the way.
> 
> Of course, I guess since I took nearly 3 years before bothering to start maxing out titles in GW1 I'm probably not a good gauge of how difficult it is to simply progress straight through as fast as possible.


This. Most games I found that if I wandered my leveling time increased. Not with GW2. It seems to promote exploration.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> EVE Online? >_>


It might not have level grinding but it has ALOT of grinding and i would still say too an extent it has level grinding - where you get ships and get new parts/weapons and such for them you are basically leveling that ship up - even its its not called that and in Eve Online its ALOT worse - say you spent like 10,000in game credits and hours and hours "leveling" up your ship spent hours farming for the mats and everything and you take it out on its maiden trip BANG it gets blown up alll that hard work, all that in game money down the drain and you have too start all over again


----------



## FLCLimax

http://pastebin.com/bqPWjwvj

http://pastebin.com/DmudUthx

http://pastebin.com/smtM8EjW

http://pastebin.com/zUJ29P31

http://pastebin.com/2j1jGUtR

http://pastebin.com/BFeGTXjf

http://pastebin.com/S59dhQes


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 12 days...
> TWELVE DAYS!!



















I've got my launch party planned and I still can't believe it is so soon. I don't even know how I want to spend my time in game yet. It is hard to slow down and wander around for fun when I've got friends over, so WvW will probably be a majority of the agenda. Having a group all in the same room makes organized play a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## salvanos

disapointed with gtx660 ti leaked review...
gonna search for better value GPU

and....
grenade got nerfed....
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

ok, its time for some of my stupid questions

Joined the stress test for the first time, and I can't believe I actually have to ask something this stupid.

I was a thief holding a daggor. At the beginning of game there are centuars around that I can kill.

I notice that clicking on them doesn't warrant an attack, especially when I'm **just a bit** away from them. And sometimes, it seems like when I'm close enough, attack is automatic.

so what's the deal? is a click on the enemy required to "initiate" the attack, and beyond that it will be auto as long as enemy is in attack range? Or is it "double click" that's required? or all it takes is to get into weapon range and the character will automatically start whacking things up?

I couldn't figure it out myself during my few fights









*PS* : I also found the movement style a bit hard to get used to. I'm used to the diablo style for fixed camera, and the shooter game style for moving camera.

The movement style GW2 has right now is actually awesome for general movement. Its just like dragon age origins. I get dizzy easily when playing FPS games, but I can play DA:O all day without being sick. Unfortunately, with that movement style, I can't imagine how I can attack while being agile, you know, dodging attacks flexibly, cuz when I do all that Q and E sideway movements, the camera doesn't move an inch, and that's gonna be a problem.

Any pro tip on that? First time playing a big western MMO here.


----------



## FLCLimax

^

1. you can actually set in options to attack on double click/right click which is a hold over from guild wars.

2. notice the arrows around skill 1 by default. this can be enabled or disabled on any skill by ALT + right clicking on the skill. this makes it into an auto attack of sorts, basically you will use the skill whenever it's off cooldown.

3. by default there's also auto select target enabled, you can(should) disable that.

4. play around with camera speed, position and free camera option.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It might not have level grinding but it has ALOT of grinding and i would still say too an extent it has level grinding - where you get ships and get new parts/weapons and such for them you are basically leveling that ship up - even its its not called that and in Eve Online its ALOT worse - say you spent like 10,000in game credits and hours and hours "leveling" up your ship spent hours farming for the mats and everything and you take it out on its maiden trip BANG it gets blown up alll that hard work, all that in game money down the drain and you have too start all over again


I hate to bring this off topic more, but I somewhat disagree. You can only fit a ship to the extent your skills (and later its stats) allow you, and you don't grind skills, you don't even have to be online for them to train. Also, I acquire all of my modules through the vast player market with money I've earned from high level missions, although it is possible to buy PLEX (Pilot's License Extension) with real money and sell it on the market for ISK, which nullifies any work you would otherwise have to put in.

Ships can be insured which will reimburse you most of the cost of the hull, so if you do lose it you gain back a good portion of what was originally invested into it. Besides, it would be dumb to fly anything that would put you into a hole should you lose it, so always go by the mantra "don't fly what you can't afford to lose." And unless you were pvping, got podded and had no up-to-date clone to spawn into you do not truly "start over," and even then you still retain most of your skill points and still have all of your other assets. Also it's normal to have multiple ships so you always have something to get into in case you do lose your active ship.

This is all a really watered down version though, EVE is so vast and complex that it makes this only a small portion of how to "progress" through it. Yes EVE requires a lot of time to be put into it, but given all the possible options there are as well as the fact that you can train skills without actually playing (meaning you can take off whole months of playing while still progressing your character) makes it so that there is no real "level grind".

But still, I did name an mmo without an actual level grind.


----------



## Bastyn99

Seeing all these posts on balance changes makes me wonder: If I played a Ranger in BWE1 and not since, should it still feel the same in the final release? Actually, same for the other classes, there haven't been any core changes to any of them right ?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Seeing all these posts on balance changes makes me wonder: If I played a Ranger in BWE1 and not since, should it still feel the same in the final release? Actually, same for the other classes, there haven't been any core changes to any of them right ?


I don't think there have been any major core changes to any of the classes. If you were using a build that relied on one of the skills that got balanced it might upset your playstyle a little bit but I can't imagine it being drastic. I would be very surprised if your preference for the classes changed as a result of the balancing.


----------



## Vhox

Launcher now informs you about out of date drivers and such. There's also a post on GW2Guru stating "New drivers, tailored for GW2 will be released on the 15th or the 21st by Nvidia.". There's no 'real' source, except to the thread where someone states it, but he appears to have a decent standing within that community. Either way, being hopeful his insight is correct!

Also still can't decide between female norn, f human or f sylvari. >_


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> This. Most games I found that if I wandered my leveling time increased. Not with GW2. It seems to promote exploration.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


It's due to the leveling curve, it's fine if you don't do the events = you won't have karma points in the end for high end gears.


----------



## eternal7trance

I love how the events scale down if you need to do one by yourself. Minus the ones labeled group.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I don't think there have been any major core changes to any of the classes. If you were using a build that relied on one of the skills that got balanced it might upset your playstyle a little bit but I can't imagine it being drastic. I would be very surprised if your preference for the classes changed as a result of the balancing.


When I played the Ranger I didnt think much about how I was building. I just did random stuff and had fun







Ahm so excite!


----------



## TurboPanda

I cannot believe it FINALLY...after years and years 65mo in gw1 to be exact







, that i will be able to roll my asura ranger. Im so excited i have taken 5 days off of work just to sit and marvel as the wife and i take our time playing this game and enjoying it with our guildies from gw1. I cant wait to see our OCN guild grow and become a great group of friends and of course organized pvp asswhoopin hehe. 12 days and counting now. So tired of playing other games just to fill what will be the role of gw2 for me and the wife. Hope to see all of you on there


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> I cannot believe it FINALLY...after years and years 65mo in gw1 to be exact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that i will be able to roll my asura ranger. Im so excited i have taken 5 days off of work just to sit and marvel as the wife and i take our time playing this game and enjoying it with our guildies from gw1. I cant wait to see our OCN guild grow and become a great group of friends and of course organized pvp asswhoopin hehe. 12 days and counting now. So tired of playing other games just to fill what will be the role of gw2 for me and the wife. Hope to see all of you on there


I hear ya. Diablo 3 was supposed to hold me over until GW2 came out but you see how that went.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Does anyone know how the game runs on Windows 8?


----------



## Rum_RunneR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I hear ya. Diablo 3 was supposed to hold me over until GW2 came out but you see how that went.


was hoping it would do the same for me but not so much


----------



## MiyaDV

I also can't wait I literally can't sleep that well lately lol cause of it I'm real bad with release things and waiting for things when their close., I've been waiting for this since before Aion or something man... I tried Aion, went from that to FFXIV (which I still hope will be good in 2.0, cause the graphics are nice and stuff) after FFXIV there wasn't much for me to play it was a stale point kinda then tried rift which was ok but not ideal for me then Skyrim came out which I did enjoy but it's not a mmo obviously then to BF3 which sadly I'm dissapointed in but it's still good better then bfbc2 lol (bf2 player) Then to Tera, then to D3,

I've been waiting for a good MMORPG to come out for ages, and I almost lost hope in this one thinking it'll be the same as the others but yknow after reading the huge "GW2 for the uninitiated" topic kept up by someone from neogaf and trying the stress test I can already tell this game is amazing. Just for the PVP aspect I'd buy it lol

It does so many different things from other mmorpgs, but it looks like another mmorpg from videos I've tried to get various friends to look at it but their not interested after playing so many MMORPGs they think it'll be just the same thing, the main point I try to make is that you don't have to play every day to keep up with friends, no grinding, and the fair PVP system.

Anyway I'm also eagerly anticipating the release, but at the same time I'm worried about if I can run this thing in huge WvW battles. It seems the i5 2500k and i7 2600ks run WvW fine, I been searching youtube lately to see how other people perform with similar CPUs to mine. Someone with a 4x Phenom II AMD 7x series card ran smooth, while another one with a 7850 same CPU had just as low FPS as I got the last time I tried it. Ah well I can only hope for another stress test, so I can do some testing to see if I do need a CPU upgrade.


----------



## Invisible

Already made a notepad file of all the characters I'm making when the headstart beings, and exactly what settings I'm choosing. Probably just not even going to bother with any of that though, I'm just choosing Human-Ranger, then going NEXTNEXTNEXTNEXTNEXTNEXT until I get to the naming so I can grab my username first, haha.

Can't wait peoples.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Is there an Official OCN server and guild lined up yet? If so, what is it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Thats a basic thing of MMOs, thats like having a car with a steering wheel and saying another car copied it. We are ALONG way from having the kind of MMO that doesnt have these sorts of things in them - Shocking you are in a party and thus NEED a party system and name ONE MMO that doesnt have level grinding - sorry but they didnt copy ANYTHING they all standard when it comes too MMOs


No, it isn't. GW1 was completely different, and in a good way. I much prefer the way it was done in GW1. In fact, you can see that they copied from other games. GW1 was nothing like those other games, and then they come out with GW2 and it's very similar to other MMORPGs.

Not _all MMORPGs have_ to be similar like this. All cars have steering wheels because you have to steer them on a road, not all games have to have the same party systems, and the same type of level grinding, and the same type of daily quests.

There's no such thing as "all standard". The very idea shows copying from other games. Just because some other games did it that way, doesn't mean they had to do it the same way for GW2 (again, the proof is GW1).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> are you mad..hmm every game even cod needs some kind of party system unless your are playing a single player game. And level grinding?...its a linear leveling system so it takes the same amount of xp to get to level 1 as it does to level 80.


I didn't say they don't need a party system, I said they copied it from other games. If you think that's the only way it can be done, then you haven't tried all there is to try. I also did not complain about leveling or the requirement to have levels. I only complained about the "grinding". Do you not know the difference? I prefer to play a game where, when you do the available quests they give you enough experience so that, by the time you get to the next storyline quest, you're already leveled enough to do it. You don't have to go back and grind on daily quests and just go around killing things to try and level up enough to continue the story line. That type of system has been around since WoW started, and it's old and sucky now.

Other games have a much better flow, where you actually earn enough experience as you go so you don't have to stop the story, and grind away to meet a level requirement so you can continue.

So, no, I'm not "mad". I see things for what they are. GW1 was so good because it was original and didn't just copy things from other games. Now, I'm not saying GW2 sucks, but at this point I am wondering if I will be playing GW2 for 7 years like I have been with GW1. To be honest I would have been happier with graphics updates and new content for GW1.

It looks to me like they were more interested in getting WoW players to play GW2 than they were getting GW1 players to migrate to the new game. They really should have kept a few things from GW1 that made it such an awesome game in the first place instead of taking elements from other games (elements that are somewhat dated now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> and also the part where it says mmorpg... lol


Just because you're happy playing retreads doesn't mean everyone is. Are you actually saying that if YOU were trying to make a new game, you'd start by copying other games? That's pretty lame. This is the same reason I don't play as many FPS games as I used to. They're just retreading stuff they have already done.

More to the point, if you think the only way to make a party system, or to advance in a game is the same old way other games do it, then you really haven't played many games. Obviously you haven't played GW1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just leave the thread, you just made yourself such an obvious troll. You can't copy a party system, levels, and daily quests from other games. There is no level grind in this game, if you played the game (and paid attention?) you'd know this. I feel you are just another person that randomly pops in this thread to troll.
> Pretty much everyone that's playing this game is probably going to start during the 3 day head start.


Wow, you have no clue. If you had read all my previous posts you would know I have bought the game and have been playing it.

Just because my opinion doesn't agree with yours, that makes me a troll? I believe I have the right to express my opinion, even if it doesn't agree with your opinion.

For proof, would you like me to message you when I start 3 days early? When I do, will you come on here and tell everyone you were wrong to call me a troll for expressing my opinion?

I have played my character to level 18, and completed the beta storyline (as I have previously mentioned). When I did it, the last quests I was doing were level 21 quests which were very hard and kept kicking my ass. That's why if I were to continue past that point, I would have to go back and grind a bit to get to level 21 so I could continue on without getting kicked so much because my level was mismatched with the requirements for the next storyline quests.

Again, _as stated in a previous post_ at least the game doesn't make the next quest unavailable until you level up (as is done in some other games, like for example Star Trek Online). AND, I gave GW2 credit for that. Again, if you actually read my previous posts you would know this.

I get a laugh from people like you, who go into a thread, see something they disagree with and immediately call that person a "troll".

Note, they DID copy the party system from other games as you can see the exact same system in games like Eden Eternal, whereas the previous GW used a completely different system. Same thing goes for the idea of "daily" quests. other games have been doing that for years. Now GW2 does it too, and you say not only is it not copying, but because I dare to mention it I'm a "troll".

Maybe you should check into my account here and you would see that I tend to help people as much as I can. I joined this thread because it's about GW2. I have been playing GW1 for 7 years and naturally I prepurchased GW2. However, apparently because I'm not tripping over myself kissing Arenanet's ass over GW2 I'm a troll.

So, how about it? When I'm playing 3 days early, that's PROOF beyond a shadow of a doubt that I"m not "trolling" and am merely expressing an opinion you disagree with. In fact, I could go so far as to call you a troll for calling me a troll when I was not trolling.

So, are you going to come back on this thread and admit you're wrong when I prove I am not just trolling?

Here's something for you to wet your whistle on:



There is a picture of the TWO copies of GW2 I have purchased for both my computers (one will be a spare for friends and guests to use).

So, am I still a "troll"? Have I still "not played the game"?


----------



## remz1337

TROLL TROLL! jk







but you can't really compare with gw1 since it was a corpg, not mmorpg, which gw2 is


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Already made a notepad file of all the characters I'm making when the headstart beings, and exactly what settings I'm choosing. Probably just not even going to bother with any of that though, I'm just choosing Human-Ranger, then going NEXTNEXTNEXTNEXTNEXTNEXT until I get to the naming so I can grab my username first, haha.
> Can't wait peoples.


Step it up, mine is an excel file!

And if you didn't know, I'm pretty sure if you delete a character the name is reserved for 24 hours or something like that. So you can get your name and skip everything completely, then delete the character and make another one picking all the choices you want knowing you can take plenty long.


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree they are somewhat different. It's just too bad they couldn't make it MORE different from other MMORPGs. I also loved the "hero" system in GW1, and was hoping they would do something similar in GW2.

I just kick myself sometimes. In that last post, when I took the picture, I should also have taken a picture of my hand giving the finger. Too bad I didn't think of it at the time.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Step it up, mine is an excel file!
> And if you didn't know, I'm pretty sure if you delete a character the name is reserved for 24 hours or something like that. So you can get your name and skip everything completely, then delete the character and make another one picking all the choices you want knowing you can take plenty long.


:O

Please do not be lying about this! Has A.Net specifically said this? This would be awesome!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> :O
> Please do not be lying about this! Has A.Net specifically said this? This would be awesome!


http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/wxs14/arenanet_confirms_character_names_are_reserved/

Its the best I can do with a quick google. The official forums are closed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Step it up, mine is an excel file!
> And if you didn't know, I'm pretty sure if you delete a character the name is reserved for 24 hours or something like that. So you can get your name and skip everything completely, then delete the character and make another one picking all the choices you want knowing you can take plenty long.


This is what i plan on doing








Im going too make all the toons i want with the names i want and then go back and remake them
going too start with Necro and thief as i have names already picked lol


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/wxs14/arenanet_confirms_character_names_are_reserved/
> Its the best I can do with a quick google. The official forums are closed.


You just made my day friend.

Going to try to start posting in here more often as the official day comes closer. Probably already been discussed before, but do you guys know what five characters you are going to be initially making? For me, it's:

- Human Ranger
- Char Theif
- Sylvari Elementalist
- Human Warrior
- Asura Guardian


----------



## remz1337

sylvari guardian
norn engineer
charr warrior
asura elem
human thief


----------



## Bastyn99

Im gonna make my own Destiny's Edge.

Female Norn Ranger (main)
Male Charr Warrior
Female Sylvari Thief
Male Human Guardian
Female Asura Elementalist


----------



## Vhox

-Mesmer (Human, Sylvari or Norn female) <--Someone should make this choice easier for me!
-Not a fan of alts, but maybe I'll make one eventually(or 4 if I think we'll get gifts!)


----------



## JAM3S121

Asura Enginner will be the first character I play, if it doesn't pan out I will make a norn ranger


----------



## MiyaDV

The decision for me is easy


----------



## Murlocke

The launcher updated today and anyone on the latest WHQL for NVIDIA now gets a message saying that the drivers have a known issue and to update.

Expect a new GW2 driver in the next few days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> -snip-


Take offense much?

You are complaining about a game "copying" something that every other MMO in the history of MMOs has. Having levels, a party system, etc is not copying from other games. That's like saying a car company that makes a new car that uses 4 wheels is copying another company just because they have a car with 4 wheels. There's no opinion to be had here, it's simply absurd to complain that the game copied other games because it has these features.

I don't recall ever saying you weren't going to play the game, why would I want you to message me after the game launches as "proof"? All my post stated was that your complaints are so outrageous that they make you look like a troll. If you take notice, there's 3 other people that also called you out on it. Your type of complaint can't be taken seriously. If you are playing the game, then great, I hope you have fun.


----------



## Kebeno

Get ready Guild wars, I'm gonna be rocking those PvP scoreboards!


----------



## JAM3S121

I'd rather win the match than be the top of the kills or damage


----------



## Kebeno

^Who said only kills, I'll be streaking those wins!


----------



## JAM3S121

Well thats what I like to hear.. I myself sometimes get caught up in trying to just top the damage or kills.. doesn't always mean I'll win though in those instanced pvp matches. I know in EQ2 and Rift half the time I just tried to do as much damage as possible even if it wasn't killing anyone just to say I was at the top lol. But playing with friends I put the "lets win no matter what" face on


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> This. Most games I found that if I wandered my leveling time increased. Not with GW2. It seems to promote exploration.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> It's due to the leveling curve, it's fine if you don't do the events = you won't have karma points in the end for high end gears.
Click to expand...

True. I enjoy the events and usually search em out

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Well thats what I like to hear.. I myself sometimes get caught up in trying to just top the damage or kills.. doesn't always mean I'll win though in those instanced pvp matches. I know in EQ2 and Rift half the time I just tried to do as much damage as possible even if it wasn't killing anyone just to say I was at the top lol. But playing with friends I put the "lets win no matter what" face on


WHAT !? You mean dealing damage and getting dem killz isn't EVERYTHING!? I HATE those guys you can't kill anything and just runs around like a moron, capturing points and not helping out with taking out the enemy players, its SO stupid!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> WHAT !? You mean dealing damage and getting dem killz isn't EVERYTHING!? I HATE those guys you can't kill anything and just runs around like a moron, capturing points and not helping out with taking out the enemy players, its SO stupid!


I know, right? I remember in WoW BG's, there would be people running around with some stupid flag in WSG while the smart players were fighting in the middle. Then people have the AUDACITY to tell me to go for the flag?

Ridiculous!

Still have this $25 GC for Newegg, but I can't pre-order GW2 using PayPal on Newegg. Also doesn't come with _any_ pre-order bonuses, apparently, including early access.


----------



## Joneszilla

I am interested in pre-purchasing but was wondering what those of you in the beta thought about the World vs. World combat? I am most interested in that aspect of the game. Is it fun? Is it balanced? How does it compare to PvE and PvP(do you expect to play more PvE, structured PvP, or WvW)? I read the last 30 pages of this thread but it is mostly about the stress test, specs, and character choice. Just looking for some ocn opinions on the gameplay.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I am interested in pre-purchasing but was wondering what those of you in the beta thought about the World vs. World combat? I am most interested in that aspect of the game. Is it fun? Is it balanced? How does it compare to PvE and PvP(do you expect to play more PvE, PvP, or WvW)? I read the last 30 pages of this thread but it is mostly about the stress test, specs, and character choice. Just looking for some ocn opinions on the gameplay.


WvWvW: I think its really fun to be part of such a huge battle. But, the large scale can be both good and bad. If you are in the right places you can get some amazing fights, but if not, you spend a lot of time running around searching for people. The greatest thing about it though, is that you can actually do events in WvWvW to earn tonnes of XP and Karma points, and even enemy players drop loot ( you dont actually loot items when you die, the loot from you is randomly generated ). Its really funny to group up with a lot of people and then storming a stronghold or even defending. Of course it helps if you have some friends to play with so you aren't alone. Im not sure how it compares to sPvP as I havent tried that, but from I read, WvWvW is way more relaxed since its a mix of PvP and PvE. WvWvW is actually kind of like any other area in the game, but without Tasks and with enemy players instead. Its quite unique compared to the other aspects of the game, but also quite fun.

I expect to PvE most, but I have never been that much into PvP'ing. Might do some WvWvW if my world is in the lead and Im getting bored of PvE, but sPvP I probably wont be doing until max level.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I am interested in pre-purchasing but was wondering what those of you in the beta thought about the World vs. World combat? I am most interested in that aspect of the game. Is it fun? Is it balanced? How does it compare to PvE and PvP(do you expect to play more PvE, structured PvP, or WvW)? I read the last 30 pages of this thread but it is mostly about the stress test, specs, and character choice. Just looking for some ocn opinions on the gameplay.


overall it works well. the god's honest truth is that the only problems with the mode to ever surface were bugs in the matchmaking and player cap systems. both of which were fixed within hours. keep in mind that if you bandwagon on a popular server, you can expect to queue up half the time(if you want to only play WvW this can be annoying). it's very well designed and the balance has been good(like i said, the only things that have thrown it off before were bugs). the only time where matches were not close was during the matchmaking fiasco in BWE 2 and the caps getting borked for a while during BWE 3. they do a good job of having objectives for the weaker players like sentries, supply camps, etc. and due to normalization of base stats(not as balanced as sPvP mind you as there will be gear, level and skill progression disparity) it gives everyone a fighting chance. since it's a large space that's objective based, everyone contributes and there's no individual pressure.


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody get the launcher working on Windows 8?

It launches and downloads updates but nothing appears on the screen. It's just stuck on the taskbar and can't be brought up.


----------



## Joneszilla

Thanks for the quick replies. +rep


----------



## remz1337

i loved wvw, but you got to play with friends/guild, alone it was boring, but you can still play alone and do something. i see it a bit like gvg in gw1. i'll be playing pve mostly and when i get a nice group of friends online we will jump in wvw


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anybody get the launcher working on Windows 8?
> It launches and downloads updates but nothing appears on the screen. It's just stuck on the taskbar and can't be brought up.


I tested it on Win8 during the last stress test and it worked flawlessly. I was getting maybe 80% of the FPS I do in Win7, but since the OS isn't even out yet I highly doubt the drivers are very optimized. May of just been server load impacting it too.

Try disabling SLI maybe?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I tested it on Win8 during the last stress test and it worked flawlessly. I was getting maybe 80% of the FPS I do in Win7, but since the OS isn't even out yet I highly doubt the drivers are very optimized. May of just been server load impacting it too.
> Try disabling SLI maybe?


Pretty sure Windows 8 is a stripped down Win7 and add some Metro UI + API DX11.1.


----------



## xxkedzxx

WvW is fantastic. Reminded me of DAoC/WAR (more the former). I've always been a fan of keep battles. Had some great ones with my friends.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

"We will be conducting a stress test tomorrow Wednesday, August 15 from 12:00 Noon PACIFIC Time to 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time.

We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed.

Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch.

By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!
--
Please note:
* The stress test is open to anyone who has pre-purchased Guild Wars 2.
* Characters will not be wiped from the previous Stress Test.

~RB2"

Another 4 hour stress test... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> "We will be conducting a stress test tomorrow Wednesday, August 15 from 12:00 Noon PACIFIC Time to 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time.
> We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed.
> Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch.
> By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!
> --
> Please note:
> * The stress test is open to anyone who has pre-purchased Guild Wars 2.
> * Characters will not be wiped from the previous Stress Test.
> ~RB2"
> Another 4 hour stress test... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


Thank you for letting us know, source btw?

nvm I found it. not a fan of facebook.


----------



## Razi3l

Nice another stress test


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone have any good condition ele builds they'd like to share? Either staff or S/D

Thanks


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Anyone have any good condition ele builds they'd like to share? Either staff or S/D
> Thanks


Maybe this will help:

http://www.gw2build.com/
http://www.gw2builds.org/browse?prof=elementalist
http://en.gw2codex.com/build/search/profession/1


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Maybe this will help:
> http://www.gw2build.com/
> http://www.gw2builds.org/browse?prof=elementalist
> http://en.gw2codex.com/build/search/profession/1


Beautiful site fast and easy to read vs other graphical one. I know other sites are nice but usability is a bomb.


----------



## -killjoy-

Yay another stress test <3

Gives me another chance for some pvp and to finalize my class choice.
Only been in the last 3 stress tests, only pre ordered a few weeks ago.

So not had much time with the classes but with that being said I have some first impressions.

I went in with my mind being set on necro, as I usually play the "spooky/demonic" classes.
I felt it was very "underpowered" tho, but as I said I have hardly had any time with the classes.

The mechanics were nice with the life force, but when you were not in that form I felt like I was hitting with a wet noodle.

I tried all the ones I was interested in and looked at all there abilities and testing them out in 80 pvp and to my surprise I REALLY enjoyed the ranger and theif.
Having a hard time deciding between the two, besides the obvious pet and stealth mechanic differences they seem really similar.

The mesmers seemed really amazing, I never tried one as I am not interested in playing one. Tho they would always come top in our matches and be damn near impossible to kill with all their forms.
Got to the point where I would avoid them and pick on someone else =p


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I am going too try and force myself too play (for more then 5mins) the Ranger, Warrior and try the Engineer and Mesmer again they really disappointed me the last time that i played them so hoping they have improved abit

Also Necro in my opinion (or game style?) is great Condition based builds are GREAT then again i play professions that i feel are fun if i wanted too play the OP classes from what i hear that would be the warrior

Really hoping that they have improved the Mesmer as it was VERY disappointing when i last played, very underpowered and felt that it REQUIRED the clones and mages up too do any real damage the only real "decent" thing about them are the unquie utility abilities like mass invisibility as well as things like that reflect bubble and the portal


----------



## FLCLimax

Official Server List


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The launcher updated today and anyone on the latest WHQL for NVIDIA now gets a message saying that the drivers have a known issue and to update.
> Expect a new GW2 driver in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take offense much?
> You are complaining about a game "copying" something that every other MMO in the history of MMOs has. Having levels, a party system, etc is not copying from other games. That's like saying a car company that makes a new car that uses 4 wheels is copying another company just because they have a car with 4 wheels. There's no opinion to be had here, it's simply absurd to complain that the game copied other games because it has these features.
> I don't recall ever saying you weren't going to play the game, why would I want you to message me after the game launches as "proof"? All my post stated was that your complaints are so outrageous that they make you look like a troll. If you take notice, there's 3 other people that also called you out on it. Your type of complaint can't be taken seriously. If you are playing the game, then great, I hope you have fun.


Normally, I enjoy discussing things with people, and even debating. If I'm wrong about something, I'm happy to be corrected. If it's purely an opinion, then agreeing to disagree is also fine.

You, however, went over the line in my opinion:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just leave the thread, you just made yourself such an obvious troll.


IMO, that's over the line. Taking a word like "troll" and using it against someone you disagree with is lame at best.

This is yours as well: "if you played the game (and paid attention?) you'd know this." I think I have pretty much shown that I have played the game from my previous comments and the fact that I have the game here.

As for the rest of your comment, cars have four wheels because that's the most expedient way to make a car. Three isn't stable enough, and five is unrequired. There are many different ways games can be programmed, and making things feel generally different from other games isn't all that hard. I'm not saying GW copies outright from other games, and overall they're done a pretty good job with the engine and variety of content, but they also used some things other games were already using when they didn't have to. The car analogy is completely bogus in this case because you're comparing a vehicle that requires particular prerequisites to programming a video game, which has many more possibilities.

Consider the _look_ of a vehicle. Many vehicles look very much alike, but they don't _have_ to look that way. This had led to a wide variety of body designs for cars. For example, not all MMORPGs would require "daily" quests that are exactly the same day after day. Using that form of leveling can be avoided, and it's quite obvious that is a copy of a method for whatever original game created it in the first place. A better system would be to have a pool of hundreds of quests that could be randomly drawn from, a library of quests if you like. Better than the same quests always being available all the time. Libraries of events would have been great, so you don't see the same event and can play an area to level up while getting different events from the same NPCs.

Another gem from you "You can't copy a party system, levels, and daily quests from other games." I never said they were copying quests, as I mentioned above, it's the system they're using in Daily quests, and partying. I also never said they were copying "levels". I start wondering if English is your first language because you're claiming things I never said.

In any case, if you disagree, I'm fine with that. Just don't call me a troll because you disagree with me. And especially, don't tell me I should quit a thread over a disagreement in opinion. That is, in effect, telling me to shut up, which I won't do for you or anyone else.

At this point, I really don't have anything more to say to you, but leave you with this:

"Just leave the thread, you just made yourself such an obvious troll."

Your words, not mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> I know, right? I remember in WoW BG's, there would be people running around with some stupid flag in WSG while the smart players were fighting in the middle. Then people have the AUDACITY to tell me to go for the flag?
> Ridiculous!
> 
> Still have this $25 GC for Newegg, but I can't pre-order GW2 using PayPal on Newegg. Also doesn't come with _any_ pre-order bonuses, apparently, including early access.


I thought it was only the pre-purchase that got early access? Or is it something like 1 day for the pre-order, and three days for the pre-purchase?

Too bad I will have to miss the next test as well. Gotta work....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I keep getting the message about graphics driver needing updating - Even though my driver is apparently the latest :/


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I keep getting the message about graphics driver needing updating - Even though my driver is apparently the latest :/


Where are you seeing that?


----------



## phantomphenom

I vote for Sorrows Furnace for the NA server.....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Where are you seeing that?


when i load the game up too check for updated files and such i get the message about the drivers being outdated or something :/


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I vote for Sorrows Furnace for the NA server.....


SF is too disorganized for my taste, and people whine when someone tries to strategize in WvW. i might go somewhere else.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Better than the same quests always being available all the time. Libraries of events would have been great, so you don't see the same event and can play an area to level up while getting different events from the same NPCs.


I think they are calling you a troll because you say things like this. The game DOES have a library of different events that changes. It is much more obvious outside of that starting zone that holds you hand the whole way. You can't can't really "get" events from an NPC, and if you could, that would really defeat a huge advantage of events. I've been through the norn starting zone at least 3 or 4 times and I still haven't seen half the events people have listed on youtube. I do hear the argument you are trying to make, and it has more ground than you are presenting, but when you phrase things like this it shows a pretty huge misunderstanding of the games mechanics and exactly the reason why everyone buy you is excited for something different.

There is also a big difference of opinions. Your previous posts mentioned that you were upset you had to "grind" levels to keep playing the story line. There is a HELL of a lot more game outside of the story than in it. I am just shocked that you would consider the MAJORITY of the game to be the grind. The devs have been pushing open world, event based exploration and random teamplay as the defining feature of this game since panel interviews released almost 4 or 5 years ago when the game was supposed to be a GW1 expansion still. To write off this huge success as being grind copied from other MMO's that interferes with you playing the story line and you miss having heros so you don't have to play with other people just shows misunderstanding of the game and the state of the genre as a whole and probably also contributes as to why people think you are trolling.


----------



## Bastyn99

In case anyone else is interested in knowing, you CAN transmute PvP gear. I asked this earlier, and my friend saw in a video that you can. I has a happy!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> SF is too disorganized for my taste, and people whine when someone tries to strategize in WvW. i might go somewhere else.


Good point....There were 2 low pop servers, i believe Ferguson's Crossing was one of them.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I keep getting the message about graphics driver needing updating - Even though my driver is apparently the latest :/


Nvidia is releasing a new driver veryyy soon...i think tomorrow, it will optimize GW2 and remove that message.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Good point....There were 2 low pop servers, i believe Ferguson's Crossing was one of them.


Lowest Pop servers are:

- Ferguson's Crossing
- Northern Shiverpeaks (brand new!)
- Blackgate (i've seen some guilds claim this server, but still low pop)
- Dragonbrand (<---this will fill up fast on release though,..the word "Dragon" is in it...if you didn't notice)


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Better than the same quests always being available all the time. Libraries of events would have been great, so you don't see the same event and can play an area to level up while getting different events from the same NPCs.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are calling you a troll because you say things like this. The game DOES have a library of different events that changes. It is much more obvious outside of that starting zone that holds you hand the whole way. You can't can't really "get" events from an NPC, and if you could, that would really defeat a huge advantage of events. I've been through the norn starting zone at least 3 or 4 times and I still haven't seen half the events people have listed on youtube. I do hear the argument you are trying to make, and it has more ground than you are presenting, but when you phrase things like this it shows a pretty huge misunderstanding of the games mechanics and exactly the reason why everyone buy you is excited for something different.
> 
> There is also a big difference of opinions. Your previous posts mentioned that you were upset you had to "grind" levels to keep playing the story line. There is a HELL of a lot more game outside of the story than in it. I am just shocked that you would consider the MAJORITY of the game to be the grind. The devs have been pushing open world, event based exploration and random teamplay as the defining feature of this game since panel interviews released almost 4 or 5 years ago when the game was supposed to be a GW1 expansion still. To write off this huge success as being grind copied from other MMO's that interferes with you playing the story line and you miss having heros so you don't have to play with other people just shows misunderstanding of the game and the state of the genre as a whole and probably also contributes as to why people think you are trolling.
Click to expand...

this is just what it looks like when a person who loved GW deeply kind of has that final realization that GW2 is only a sequel in name. it's too bad that the "they changed it now it sucks" people portray it in the worst way possible and always fall into some "i'm not racist but..." type defense.


----------



## phantomphenom

Arenanet are smart. If any true die hard fan took the time to read every little info that came out about this game over the past 4 years, they'd see their intentions to rebuild the game from scratch. Too many mmo/rpg's use the same system over and over with a jump in the graphics dept. in their sequels. This is the best thing anyone could ever do in the genre. It pains me seeing people who love GW1 bash GW2, I have no clue why there was a shock factor for these folks, especially since nothing was kept secret. 90% of us knew that the sequel will be made from scratch with just the lore kept intact. *smh*


----------



## FLCLimax

they all knew it. everyone who was ever aware of GW knew it. from day 1 announcement it was said to be a completely different game. this is just the shock finally setting in for them. i guess it's sort of like in the movies when a someone is hit during a shoot out and they don't fully grasp it till a few minutes later(well a really dragged out version of that).

they've explicitly stated they began making a separate game because the overhauls for GW Utopia were too deep.


----------



## phantomphenom

The only thing that bothers me about this game personally is the end game boss... from the recent videos i saw, i cant even begin to speculate how a large scale boss could only be fought with a 5 man group. i kept scratching my head because for the longest time i thought it would be a world event. Lets see how they pull this one off. From the way things were said, no end game boss fight was ever done in the way they have done it.


----------



## FLCLimax

it's fought in a dungeon...doesn't have to be 5 people explicitly. in fact due to data mining it's pretty much guaranteed you fight him with an army and use air ships and siege equipment.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> they all knew it. everyone who was ever aware of GW knew it. from day 1 announcement it was said to be a completely different game. this is just the shock finally setting in for them. i guess it's sort of like in the movies when a someone is hit during a shoot out and they don't fully grasp it till a few minutes later(well a really dragged out version of that).
> they've explicitly stated they began making a separate game because the overhauls for GW Utopia were too deep.


Actually, there have been reports of soldiers dying, because they were shot during a firefight but didnt feel it due to the large amounts of adrenaline in their body, and when they finally realized that they were wounded, it would be too late to save them.

Also not really sure if I wanna play during the stress test. Don't really know what I should due, other than see if the bugs I reported during the BWE3 are gone. Seems like too short of a time to get anything done. But maybe it'll satisfy my hunger for a few more days. One can hope...


----------



## thelamacmdr

During this stress test I'll probably go in every hour or so to check the status of all of the servers to help in the decision process of picking where to make the "home" OCN Guild server. It might be hard to appease everyone and some if not most will go on their own to other servers but if we can get a sizable group on one server where others can migrate to in order to participate in dungeons, sPVP etc then it would still work out very well in that case.

At the moment my top choice is Henge of Denravi or Northern Shiverpeaks since looking around 4chan, reddit, the US Guilds list and a few Guild Wars 2 websites they look like they are moderately popular but not entirely popular enough to prohibit other players from joining as they will before the servers fill up. For those that like to keep a certain atmosphere between players based on server I think it's worth taking a look at who is joining what server and why they have chosen that server as well.


----------



## xiin

Here is a really good website for all the guilds, and which server they are rolling on. http://www.gw2guilds.org/


----------



## malikq86

*My Elem Nuker Build for sPvP:* http://gw2skills.net/editor/en/?fEEQJArYhImkbzR4QlDAEFn4SQhAEIeYhDNA;T8Ag0ynEOJdS9kyJKcM4IwxijDHJODCOUMJA

*Build Stats*



Attack: 3,550
Crit Change: 81%
Crit Damage: 78%
Health: 17,900
Armor: 1,836
*Major Weakness:* Lack of armor and condition removal.

Now you are asking...how are you going to live with such low armor...well some things to improve survivability (besides Healing Skilll, Water Trident, Frost Aura, Ride the Lightning, Updraft, Rock Barrier, Dust Devil, and Blinding Flash) include 3 utilities skills that break-stun, ignore CC, help me escape, while regenerating health.

*Utilities for Survival*



Mist Form (Cantrip)
Lightning Flash (Cantrip)
Armor Earth or Cleansing Fire (Cantrip)
I put 20 points in Water Magic trait to (1) Grant regeneration and vigor when using Cantrips (2) Recharge Cantrips 20% faster. I still however, lack ability to remove some conditions...though if I go with Cleansing Fire (breaks stuns + removes 3 conditions) that might help more than Armor Earh. Either way, the plan is to play smart and heal through it...yeah not ideal...but hey, you can't have everything. It's a nuker build after all.









Anyways, this build looks really fun to me. I will be trying it in stress tomorrow! Can't wait!

FYI - stats above could be wrong, depending on how accurate that builder editor is.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Nvidia is releasing a new driver veryyy soon...i think tomorrow, it will optimize GW2 and remove that message.


Any idea if this driver will just increase GW2 performance or performance in other games as well?


----------



## MLJS54

ST is at 3PM EST today?

I just login through the BWE launcher, correct?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/the-final-countdown-guild-wars-2-launch-times/

"Pre-Purchase with 3-Day Headstart: Everyone who pre-purchased Guild Wars 2 will enjoy three full days of Headstart Access. The three-day Headstart Access will officially begin at 0:00 AM Pacific time (GMT -7:00) on August 25th. However, please note that in order to ensure that we're fully prepared for that fateful hour we may bring servers online up to 3 hours prior. If you're a player committed to getting in first to grab that character name of your dreams you'll want to be keeping an eye on things during that time period."

Interesting move, looks like i'll be getting up at like 5am :/


----------



## Droopz

The '3 hours before launch' time frame start at 1pm on Saturday for us


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> The '3 hours before launch' time frame start at 1pm on Saturday for us


Lucky you








5am for me -.-


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5am for me -.-


I'll trade you. It launches somewhere between midnight and 3am here. I don't know if I should stay up and hope for a midnight launch or sleep early and wake up at 3am to play. This game is going to turn my sleep schedule on its head.


----------



## HarrisLam

pacific time is GMT -7? I thought it was -8?

so...will someone enlighten me, is it 6 hours later? or 7 hours later?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I'll trade you. It launches somewhere between midnight and 3am here. I don't know if I should stay up and hope for a midnight launch or sleep early and wake up at 3am to play. This game is going to turn my sleep schedule on its head.


Haha, yeah guess it could be worse. I could try an all nighter i guess too make sure that i am up in time lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> pacific time is GMT -7? I thought it was -8?
> so...will someone enlighten me, is it 6 hours later? or 7 hours later?


It depends where in Europe you are based, i know England its GMT-8


----------



## b.walker36

Very sad stress test is during working hours on the east coast. If im lucky I will get 10 Minutes to log in but most likely wont be able to at all. Still would like to try the game so i know what class to pick. Rubbish i tell you haha.

Quick question regarding builds. I tend to do my own thing while I level and then when I reach max I look things up and compare how what i thought was awesome with what really is awesome. I Know i can respec traits easy enough but what about the points I used to unlock skills. Is there a way to reset those as I want to be able to make a legendary so I don't want a wrong skill choice to make it take even longer to craft a legendary.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It depends where in Europe you are based, i know England its GMT-8


hmm.....not sure what you meant

basically, the site said its pacific time right? So I just switch my PC's time to pacific time (GMT - 8), right now it's showing 6:30am, noon will be 5.5 hours away.

However, in that 1 hour stress test, I did the same thing and told my co-worker its so and so time. He tried to log-on only to find that the test was already over : he was 1 hour off.

Is it possible that computer isn't switching itself from winter time to summer?

That's why I asked how many hours till the test, because that is an absolute number and can not go wrong, doing time zone transitions however can be pretty messy.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm.....not sure what you meant
> basically, the site said its pacific time right? So I just switch my PC's time to pacific time (GMT - 8), right now it's showing 6:30am, noon will be 5.5 hours away.
> However, in that 1 hour stress test, I did the same thing and told my co-worker its so and so time. He tried to log-on only to find that the test was already over : he was 1 hour off.
> Is it possible that computer isn't switching itself from winter time to summer?
> That's why I asked how many hours till the test, because that is an absolute number and can not go wrong, doing time zone transitions however can be pretty messy.


You from England? i go by it being 8 hours difference. So if it starts at 12pm then for UK it will be 8pm and i havent missed one doing it like that


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Very sad stress test is during working hours on the east coast. If im lucky I will get 10 Minutes to log in but most likely wont be able to at all. Still would like to try the game so i know what class to pick. Rubbish i tell you haha.
> Quick question regarding builds. I tend to do my own thing while I level and then when I reach max I look things up and compare how what i thought was awesome with what really is awesome. I Know i can respec traits easy enough but what about the points I used to unlock skills. Is there a way to reset those as I want to be able to make a legendary so I don't want a wrong skill choice to make it take even longer to craft a legendary.


You just have to gather points from skill challenges. In the beta's I would swap between starting zones doing the skill challenges for each area, was able to try out a lot of abilities that way.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Very sad stress test is during working hours on the east coast. If im lucky I will get 10 Minutes to log in but most likely wont be able to at all. Still would like to try the game so i know what class to pick. Rubbish i tell you haha.
> 
> Quick question regarding builds. I tend to do my own thing while I level and then when I reach max I look things up and compare how what i thought was awesome with what really is awesome. I Know i can respec traits easy enough but what about the points I used to unlock skills. Is there a way to reset those as I want to be able to make a legendary so I don't want a wrong skill choice to make it take even longer to craft a legendary.


jump into the mists for a fully leveled character with everything unlocked and play around with it. you still gain skill points after level 80 just like the first game. your level will stay the same but every time you "level" after 80 you get skill points.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> jump into the mists for a fully leveled character with everything unlocked and play around with it. you still gain skill points after level 80 just like the first game. your level will stay the same but every time you "level" after 80 you get skill points.


That's what i thought, I will just have to be careful not to spend stupid points.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> jump into the mists for a fully leveled character with everything unlocked and play around with it. you still gain skill points after level 80 just like the first game. your level will stay the same but every time you "level" after 80 you get skill points.


Thats what i will do. Spend time in the Mists doing PvP and such as wlel as trying out different builds and such until i get one that is suited for PvE. Thinking Burst Single target with decent AoE for PvE and then a Condition based build for PvP (coz its so fun)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I still haven't touched pvp at all, never got around to it in the beta weekends so now I will be surprised in release.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I still haven't touched pvp at all, never got around to it in the beta weekends so now I will be surprised in release.


Trying it is a great way too see what professions are like later on in levels


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> You from England? i go by it being 8 hours difference. So if it starts at 12pm then for UK it will be 8pm and i havent missed one doing it like that


i take it that england also has winter-summer time alternation? thats why you have not missed any

im from hong kong,place without the winter-summer time

im surprised by how no one is willing to answer my simple question.


----------



## Murlocke

I'm really hoping that NVIDIA GW2 driver hits soon... It's suppose to come today, and stress test is in 3 hours.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Any idea if this driver will just increase GW2 performance or performance in other games as well?


Not sure...but it probably has other improves as well.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i take it that england also has winter-summer time alternation? thats why you have not missed any
> im from hong kong,place without the winter-summer time
> im surprised by how no one is willing to answer my simple question.


I COULD be wrong but isnt 12pm PST is 4am in Hong Kong, so i think its 8 hours BEHIND PST time where as here in England we are 8hours AHEAD


----------



## FLCLimax

Stress Test Time Conversion

BTW for AMD users catalyst 12.8 is out. dunno if it has any improvements beyond 12.7 CAP 2.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Stress Test Time Conversion
> BTW for AMD users catalyst 12.8 is out. dunno if it has any improvements beyond 12.7 CAP 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I COULD be wrong but isnt 12pm PST is 4am in Hong Kong, so i think its 8 hours BEHIND PST time where as here in England we are 8hours AHEAD


Check out that table and yep, you ARE wrong









thats how I mislead my friend into not being able to join the 1-hour stress test last time


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Stress Test Time Conversion
> BTW for AMD users catalyst 12.8 is out. dunno if it has any improvements beyond 12.7 CAP 2.


12.8? 12.7 isn't even listed on AMD's site, last suite is 12.6.

I'm on 12.4 and I have had absolutely zero problems in GW2 staying at 60FPS maxed, besides some flickering textures, but that's common. Probably going to just stay on 12.4 until I see AMD actually release a driver update specifically for GW2.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Check out that table and yep, you ARE wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how I mislead my friend into not being able to join the 1-hour stress test last time


12pm PST on a Tuesday would be about 3/4am on a Wednesday for Hong Kong. Again i COULD be wrong


----------



## chris82

4 hour stress test about to begin for uk peeps with pre purchase


----------



## PureBlackFire

getting very good performance in this test. here's a fraps run outside Shaemoor Garrison killing some centaurs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







in the fields under water taking out some drakes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and some more screens of my characters:


Spoiler: Asura Guardian












Spoiler: Sylvari Warrior


----------



## eternal7trance

So close to being done with work so I can go home and play this!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I'm still getting crappy FPS, need it all low too be in the 40-60 range :/


----------



## malikq86

ill leaving work in 30 minutes (4:30), be home ~ 5:10!! got a little less than 2 hours to play.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Feels like they have nerfed Necro








Feels SO weak now compared too last Stress Test/BWE3


----------



## djriful

Just to let some of you know the new AoE indicator that I've been bugging Anet about and this is a good change.


----------



## Tomus

much better performance than before and we have still driver update ahead


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Is there images of the character creator? I want to see what I want to create before game launches.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

my performance is getting worse and worse what ever they are doing, i hope they undo it. I'm scrapping by on the VERY lowest possible settings at like 25-35 FPS and thats with my GPU staying at pretty much 90-100% all the time and my temps hitting 75c

Before that during the BWE3 i was getting 55-60fps on all the high settings nothing my end changes and and it gets worse...

Even worse...Now i cant even get back onto it thanks to that VERY useless and unhelpful message that just blames the reason i cant get onto it on Anti-Virus, Campus Network or other security applications despite the fact i was on it for like 3hours with like a couple of DCs during the whole 3 hours -.-


----------



## djriful

Does anyone have the latest server list + guilds?


----------



## mrsmiles

you can check GW2 website they posted an official server list, i wouldnt know about the guilds though.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

We need to make sure we are all in the same guild.


----------



## djriful

Are all the server PST timezone no matter which one?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

It took me 16! tries too login that also involved turning off router like 9 times and restarting it, disabling the AV and re enabling it several times and when i FINALLY get in click on a character i get instant kicked...Man there servers are TERRIBLE if they cant handle a Stress Test how exactly are they going to be able too handle the full release? -.-


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It took me 16! tries too login that also involved turning off router like 9 times and restarting it, disabling the AV and re enabling it several times and when i FINALLY get in click on a character i get instant kicked...Man there servers are TERRIBLE if they cant handle a Stress Test how exactly are they going to be able too handle the full release? -.-


Why do I always feel like you're an isolated problem though, is it perhaps an issue in your part of the world? I was in and out of those servers quick and it all in all was a pretty smooth experience. FPS was good, ping was in the 20-30ms for the most part and I kept logging in and out multiple times to check on server status' just to get a good idea of what populations are like on the servers. About to go in one more time to get final results and then I'll make a poll.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It took me 16! tries too login that also involved turning off router like 9 times and restarting it, disabling the AV and re enabling it several times and when i FINALLY get in click on a character i get instant kicked...Man there servers are TERRIBLE if they cant handle a Stress Test how exactly are they going to be able too handle the full release? -.-


Its' more like your issue... everyone has no problem playing it. ... Stop blaming on Anet.


----------



## -killjoy-

Ye it seems he is alone in the problems, the only problem I have had is some textures missing now and then.

Gtx 670/ i5 2600k and getting 60fps constantly, no dc's through any of the stress tests.
None of the log in bugs of anti viruses etc.
No LAG what so ever on desolation eu server.

Tho I have only been in the stress tests, but everything seems perfect performance wise and server wise.
Game is well optimized with everything at full at 1900x1200 getting only 60%-70% gpu usage.


----------



## malikq86

I found a *MAJOR BUG*.....can anyone see it? A cookie for the first one to get it.











_Nevermind...apparently it's an "old" bug that everyone knows about. lol._


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea no problems here, the server was running pretty good today.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Why do I always feel like you're an isolated problem though, is it perhaps an issue in your part of the world? I was in and out of those servers quick and it all in all was a pretty smooth experience. FPS was good, ping was in the 20-30ms for the most part and I kept logging in and out multiple times to check on server status' just to get a good idea of what populations are like on the servers. About to go in one more time to get final results and then I'll make a poll.


I was thinking that but there are LOADS on facebook that started complaining at exactly the same time my problems started. Dont get me wrong i know servers can go down. I just wish they wouldnt keep that same annoying text there saying that its something on my end

Anti-Virus = Mines turned off
Security Software = Anti Virus turned off (its like a shield thing)
Campus Network = i am not on a campus Network

and seeing as how i was able too jump right into wow without as much as a hiccup i am not so sure its on my end. Could be that i am playing on on a US server but seeing as how you had too PAY too transfer servers which is fine in the final game but during a beta just stinks of wanting ££££ i was unable too check if the same issues would happen on a EU server.

Time will tell though as i will be going on Desolation (EU) for the final release

The graphics issues are waht annoyed me the most. BWE3 55-60FPS on max setting running like a dream a few stress tests later struggling too hit 30fps on the LOWEST settings what ever they have done, i hope they can undo it


----------



## -killjoy-

Well you do have a gtx 470....... that is really starting to show it's age tbh.

I ahve a 670 and I am getting 60-70 percent usage so it sounds about right if you are maxing it and getting 30 fps.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I found a *MAJOR BUG*.....can anyone see it? A cookie for the first one to get it.


52

I think i see it, despite the fact that Air atunement is locked you are still able too use it and the spells lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> Well you do have a gtx 470....... that is really starting to show it's age tbh.
> I ahve a 670 and I am getting 60-70 percent usage so it sounds about right if you are maxing it and getting 30 fps.


Maybe but too have such a HUGE performance drop in the SAME game in a matter of week(s)? not a chance, the game was running PERFECT in BWE3 no problems highest settings and something they have done between then and the last Stress Test (when it started) has seriously hit performance


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I found a *MAJOR BUG*.....can anyone see it? A cookie for the first one to get it.


known since BWE1, i don't think Anet really cares. for all who are wondering, make an Elementalist, go to the mists, switch to air or earth which are locked until you level a bit. go to PvE or WvW and you have the attunement unlocked.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> 52
> I think i see it, despite the fact that Air atunement is locked you are still able too use it and the spells lol


Yup!!


----------



## Droopz

Got into work just in time to patch up, log in, walk about 15meters, then test over


----------



## djriful

Asura is creepy when they died.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Asura is creepy when they died.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1005954/


Looks like he/she is sleeping with a creepy as hell smile going on lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Looks like he/she is sleeping with a creepy as hell smile going on lol


They look like on drug.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> They look like on drug.


There smiles even when they aren't dead are creepy as hell lol
That looks like a mesmer as well


----------



## Tomus




----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/720-stress-test-changes-skills-traits-recipes-achievements/


----------



## mrsmiles

Well i've decided what i'm going to play on the head-start.
Only two of the professions really interest me but i will have to create more to reserve my GW names anyways im going:

Sylvari Thief -Main
Asura Guardian -Alt
Human Mesmer
Charr Warrior
Norn Ranger

Dont have the confidence to play with Elementalist and Engineer, Necromancer is kind of disappointing to me (opinion may change over time)
im going to be alternating between Thief and Guardian since i enjoy those two professions the most.

Guess i'll see you guys next weekend!!!! getting so close!


----------



## Rickles

either male char or human female warrior for me


----------



## rotary7

For me I just cant make up my mine lol
So far I'm looking at female human thief or ranger, or maybe mesmer. I really like how Mesmer feels but I cant stop playing thief, ranger feels like a good classic class

but anyways, did you guys pick a server so I can join with you all?


----------



## remz1337

damn, i caught myself thinking about the first gw2 expansion: lvl cap, new profession... omg the game isn't even out yet! guess i'm a bit addicted(and everyone else on this thread







)


----------



## Invisible

Any idea what server the OCN guild is going to be on? My guild is transitioning away Henge of Denravi for release


----------



## rotary7

Hey ArmageddonAsh, you sure its not something going on with your pc? because everything is fine on my end, I even get about 60 to 50 fps with a res of 7780x1440


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I think they are calling you a troll because you say things like this. The game DOES have a library of different events that changes. It is much more obvious outside of that starting zone that holds you hand the whole way. You can't can't really "get" events from an NPC, and if you could, that would really defeat a huge advantage of events. I've been through the norn starting zone at least 3 or 4 times and I still haven't seen half the events people have listed on youtube. I do hear the argument you are trying to make, and it has more ground than you are presenting, but when you phrase things like this it shows a pretty huge misunderstanding of the games mechanics and exactly the reason why everyone buy you is excited for something different.
> There is also a big difference of opinions. Your previous posts mentioned that you were upset you had to "grind" levels to keep playing the story line. There is a HELL of a lot more game outside of the story than in it. I am just shocked that you would consider the MAJORITY of the game to be the grind. The devs have been pushing open world, event based exploration and random teamplay as the defining feature of this game since panel interviews released almost 4 or 5 years ago when the game was supposed to be a GW1 expansion still. To write off this huge success as being grind copied from other MMO's that interferes with you playing the story line and you miss having heros so you don't have to play with other people just shows misunderstanding of the game and the state of the genre as a whole and probably also contributes as to why people think you are trolling.


Actually, it was only one person who called me a troll. If he had of just offered his opinion without resorting to name calling there would have been no problem. If he had superior information, why not present it instead of calling a person names and attacking him?

For me personally, the events have only been those listed with the yellow hearts, which are the same thing every time (at least they have been the multiple times I have tried them). There were a few that just seemed to occur, but again they occurred multiple times and they were the same thing each time. As I said, I have only played the Beta, and to the end of the quests/story line in the Beta from where I started. I haven't played the entire game and I may change my view as more things become available while playing the full game.

I actually miss the heroes because it was fun getting new gear for them and altering their builds, and creating team builds with them, My favorite things about GW1 were the elite missions like Urgoz, or the EOTN dungeons, and FoW and UW. However, when there were not enough people available for a party in the area I wanted to play in, I had the option of using the heroes, which was really great fun. I'm not saying GW2 should have heroes, but I did say I miss them and I still wish they had of done something like that for GW2 since it was such a fun part of GW1. In fact, Heroes weren't even available at first for GW1 and were not added until much later (I think they were added when the Nightfall campaign came out).

I didn't say I thought the majority of the game was grinding, I just said that it's too bad you still have to grind to level in GW2. That's something I've never liked, no matter which game I was playing. I resent having to stop the story just to level up so I can continue, but as I mentioned at least they give you an option to continue (which is what I did). I ended up completing the last story quest, which was supposed to be for level 21, when I was level 18.

Something I found odd was that I couldn't find any way to get people to join me for these quests without just randomly propositioning some player going by. I always ended up doing the story line quests myself because there was never anyone around to help me out, or people always seemed to be doing their own thing. I would head to an area to do a quest and it would create a new instance and I didn't really see any opportunity to have multiple others join me or to join other people doing the same quest. This wasn't a problem with the events because there were already people there cooperating anyway, so there wasn't any point (or any way that I could see) in creating a "party".

Full game is coming up, and so maybe I'll find things I like better than other games (I already have found quite a few, I only mentioned a few things that bothered me, and suddenly I was jumped on and called names by someone I now consider pretty immature, someone more interested in attacking and name calling than discussing).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> this is just what it looks like when a person who loved GW deeply kind of has that final realization that GW2 is only a sequel in name. it's too bad that the "they changed it now it sucks" people portray it in the worst way possible and always fall into some "i'm not racist but..." type defense.


Wow, I never said it sucks. Not once. I picked out three things that bothered me, and suddenly I'm saying it sucks? Although you're right somewhat regarding GW2 being a sequel in name only, other than sharing some story history, names and places. Actually, now that you mention it, it does bother me a bit that there's so little GW1 left in the game. There really isn't any guild warring at all, is there? Do they even rank guilds any more? Can guilds claim territory as they could in GW1? These are a few things I haven't looked into yet, since I wasn't in a guild for the beta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Arenanet are smart. If any true die hard fan took the time to read every little info that came out about this game over the past 4 years, they'd see their intentions to rebuild the game from scratch. Too many mmo/rpg's use the same system over and over with a jump in the graphics dept. in their sequels. This is the best thing anyone could ever do in the genre. It pains me seeing people who love GW1 bash GW2, I have no clue why there was a shock factor for these folks, especially since nothing was kept secret. 90% of us knew that the sequel will be made from scratch with just the lore kept intact. *smh*


Actually, I understood they were rebuilding the game from scratch, but I personally didn't realize that meant not just rebuilding the engine but pretty much everything. Maybe there would be less disappointment if they had of given it a new name?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Feels like they have nerfed Necro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels SO weak now compared too last Stress Test/BWE3


That's really too bad as I was planning on doing Necro again. Last big stress test I was playing around with the minions again. They were not too bad, they died pretty easy (I was playing a few levels above my level though), but they were great at taking aggro when you were being attacked. Even if I had none, many times during a fight if I made one it would take the heat off of me long enough to perform more attacks or run away, depending on which I needed to do. It already felt weak enough to me. Maybe I'll try an ele when the game starts up then. It's too bad as the necro in GW1 was my favorite and even had some of the same minions. When you level up past 18, does it let you have multiple minions for one skill or will it always be one skill = one minion?


----------



## FLCLimax

"they changed it now it sucks" is a catch all trope for situations like this and you fit right into it, along with myself at one point. as for your question guilds cam claim keeps in WvW.

EDIT: also, you're wondering why other people aren't automatically there to help with your personal story *instance*? this is the part of GW2 that's instanced, if you want to do it with others you should group up first? another little detail, there's a slim chance that someone is on the same story quest as you, each quest is different contingent on the biography questions. the areas where you can zone in is the same, but the quest itself is rarely gong to be the same.


----------



## rotary7

you can claim for what 2 weeks?


----------



## Tridacnid

Looks like necro got some of the needed love.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I've seen a lot of people ask about the Server for the OCN guild so I took the liberty of creating a poll and separate thread for it, hopefully the mods won't get mad at me for it but I felt that it was necessary in order to help facilitate the process.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild/0_100


----------



## Invisible

Voted for Fort Aspenwood due to that's where my other guild is. Everyone do the same please.


----------



## Vhox

Picking a server for my group of friends(~20) and I is like shooting down a dark hallway filled with people. Not sure who you want to hit, but you're damn if you do and damned if you don't. Ideally just want a very high pop server. I know people from TL, who are now going to Northern Shiverpeaks. i've enjoyed playing with people from Voodoo(WoW/Rift) who are now in Lucimon & Condemned which are part of the Titan Alliance. Issue there is they won't give up server till launch, which is smart for a big group so they can all get in.

Crystal Desert, Jade Quarry, Gate of Madness(I'd like to avoid since reddit is going), Fort Aspen, and I think 1-2 more are really only options for high pop+ for me. I probably have higher standards then I should for this but eh :/, this also tends to make this choice even harder since I'm picky in doing so. Ah well, should be interesting as we get closer!


----------



## djriful

I'm teared at the end, I have 3 servers to pick.

- Fort Aspenwood

- Jade Quarry

- Sorrow's Furnace

Jade Quarry is very populated, Fort is filling up fast and Sorrow's kind of died down probably due to player maturity.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'll most likely be on anvil rock


----------



## Heimsgard

I was thinking of joining Sorrow's Furnace but will have to see where everyone decides the OCN guild should be. I am going to make a Male Human Thief for my main it was my favorite class to play. Haven't decided what to do with my alts yet.


----------



## phantomphenom

Anyone know if you bought gems and used them in the beta, will those gems that i purchase go right back into my account since its as if my gem usage wasn't official? Or will i lose my gems since i've used them in beta. I bought 20$ USD worth of gems just to try out the gems store and see how it works. I pretty much wasted all my gems on fun boxes, glasses and 2 dye packs.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Ok so the game store that I preordered from has been SMSing us with Guild Wars codes. It's the code to download the game as we paid through the store but whenever I enter my claim code I get a 502 internal web server error.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Ok so the game store that I preordered from has been SMSing us with Guild Wars codes. It's the code to download the game as we paid through the store but whenever I enter my claim code I get a 502 internal web server error.
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Why dont you just buy the game off the official web site and down load the game. Its the easiest way to do this by far.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Why dont you just buy the game off the official web site and down load the game. Its the easiest way to do this by far.


Cos I got a friend down at the shop and the more sales he makes, the better his pay is. Figured I'd help him out.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Cos I got a friend down at the shop and the more sales he makes, the better his pay is. Figured I'd help him out.


Truly a good friend ^_^. What game store did you buy it from...getting a code through SMS is highly unusual imo


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Cos I got a friend down at the shop and the more sales he makes, the better his pay is. Figured I'd help him out.


Ouch....i know how that feels.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Truly a good friend ^_^. What game store did you buy it from...getting a code through SMS is highly unusual imo


Store is BT Games. It's the code to download it and get a 1-day headstart. Not much, I know. But I might get my money back and download it straight from the site.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Anyone know if you bought gems and used them in the beta, will those gems that i purchase go right back into my account since its as if my gem usage wasn't official? Or will i lose my gems since i've used them in beta. I bought 20$ USD worth of gems just to try out the gems store and see how it works. I pretty much wasted all my gems on fun boxes, glasses and 2 dye packs.


Gems will be refunded to your account at release, not the money. I've bought $50 of gems and I will get them all back 4000 gems into my Lion Trading Post.


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> As the launch of Guild Wars 2 approaches....myself and the GW-EN Krewe were approached about having a party in GW 1 to celebrate good times from the past and celebration of the future in Guild Wars 2. With that---we decided to have a party where it all began.....


SAUCE: http://www.guildwarsguru.com/forum/guild-wars-1-end-era-t10513860.html


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Gems will be refunded to your account at release, not the money. I've bought $50 of gems and I will get them all back 4000 gems into my Lion Trading Post.


Yaaaay, glad to hear this.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> getting a code through SMS is highly unusual imo


It's pretty normal in retail. We get alot of people who use SMS codes to buy stuff from our store outright.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Hey ArmageddonAsh, you sure its not something going on with your pc? because everything is fine on my end, I even get about 60 to 50 fps with a res of 7780x1440


Its not with my computer, as i said before during BWE3 and the Stress Test after that i was getting 55-60FPS pretty much everywhere on the High settings i am now getting like 25-30FPS on the LOWEST settings, i really hope this nVidia driver that is meant too improve performance does indeed improve it back up too where it was when i played the BWE3 and Stress Test

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's really too bad as I was planning on doing Necro again. Last big stress test I was playing around with the minions again. They were not too bad, they died pretty easy (I was playing a few levels above my level though), but they were great at taking aggro when you were being attacked. Even if I had none, many times during a fight if I made one it would take the heat off of me long enough to perform more attacks or run away, depending on which I needed to do. It already felt weak enough to me. Maybe I'll try an ele when the game starts up then. It's too bad as the necro in GW1 was my favorite and even had some of the same minions. When you level up past 18, does it let you have multiple minions for one skill or will it always be one skill = one minion?


Yeah i was loving the Necro in the BWE3 and the test after that but since then i dunno it just feels like they have have bumped up the minions VERY slightly, they still die TOO fast and such but they do seem too do a tad more damage but it was the Condition build that i wanted too play, but now with it feeling SO weak now with Plague elite being pretty useless now that the conditions dont stack it makes having it a waste and cant really be considered an elite when you could use Plague Signet and Epidemic too spread conditions too more people

I think that it will still be solid for WvWvW being in the back, drawing conditions away and spreading them and such but in sPvP i dunno they just feel too squishy sure they have the 3 health pools but it feels like they nerfed Death Shroud a tad and the elites so they take a bit more damage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Looks like necro got some of the needed love.


The minions seemed slightly improved but it feels like they nerfed Condition based builds and some of the survivability of Death Shroud and Plague elite seemed like they took just that bit more damage in this Stress Test then they did in the BWE3 and the Stress Test after that. Back then they felt solid, they felt great but now i dunno just feels like they made it a bit TOO weak

Also Think Plague needs too be re-worked in the conditions seeing as how they dont stack or anything which i am pretty sure they did it just makes having 3 abilities useless if none of the conditions they give too people actually stack.


----------



## Christiaan

Hey guys. Don't know if it was asked before. Did a search, but didn't get any hits.

Has anyone during beta/stress tests logged the bandwidth usage during play? If not, can someone check that out?

My internet usage is pretty limited, so hoping the game uses very little like the original.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The minions seemed slightly improved but it feels like they nerfed Condition based builds and some of the survivability of Death Shroud and Plague elite seemed like they took just that bit more damage in this Stress Test then they did in the BWE3 and the Stress Test after that. Back then they felt solid, they felt great but now i dunno just feels like they made it a bit TOO weak
> Also Think Plague needs too be re-worked in the conditions seeing as how they dont stack or anything which i am pretty sure they did it just makes having 3 abilities useless if none of the conditions they give too people actually stack.


Are you referring to the wells? Because it looks like they're more powerful now than before.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Are you referring to the wells? Because it looks like they're more powerful now than before.


No, Plague the elite skill turns you into a plague that can infect multiple people with conditions except because they dont stack its pretty much useless now in my opinion. You get 3 abilities that add different conditions but seeing as none stack they arent that great anymore.

I havent played with wells or anything as i liked the Condition based builds using Scepter/Dagger and Staff combo with Consume Conditions, Corrosive Poison Cloud, Plague Signet, Epidemic and Plague Elite skill. Still think the build would be good for WvWvW but at the moment it just isnt that great (like it was for BWE3) for Spvp as they seem too have reduced the damage of abilities, reduced condition damage and nerfed Plague Elite skill


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Its not with my computer, as i said before during BWE3 and the Stress Test after that i was getting 55-60FPS pretty much everywhere on the High settings i am now getting like 25-30FPS on the LOWEST settings, i really hope this nVidia driver that is meant too improve performance does indeed improve it back up too where it was when i played the BWE3 and Stress Test
> Yeah i was loving the Necro in the BWE3 and the test after that but since then i dunno it just feels like they have have bumped up the minions VERY slightly, they still die TOO fast and such but they do seem too do a tad more damage but it was the Condition build that i wanted too play, but now with it feeling SO weak now with Plague elite being pretty useless now that the conditions dont stack it makes having it a waste and cant really be considered an elite when you could use Plague Signet and Epidemic too spread conditions too more people
> I think that it will still be solid for WvWvW being in the back, drawing conditions away and spreading them and such but in sPvP i dunno they just feel too squishy sure they have the 3 health pools but it feels like they nerfed Death Shroud a tad and the elites so they take a bit more damage
> The minions seemed slightly improved but it feels like they nerfed Condition based builds and some of the survivability of Death Shroud and Plague elite seemed like they took just that bit more damage in this Stress Test then they did in the BWE3 and the Stress Test after that. Back then they felt solid, they felt great but now i dunno just feels like they made it a bit TOO weak
> Also Think Plague needs too be re-worked in the conditions seeing as how they dont stack or anything which i am pretty sure they did it just makes having 3 abilities useless if none of the conditions they give too people actually stack.


So, you think giving the enemy a condition will negate any previous condition? None of them stack at all any more?

Personally, I've always thought it was cooler to create new ways of dealing with over-powered skills instead of nerfing the skill itself. That was one thing about GW I really didn't like (me and tons of other people), as well as other games too. I know having over-powered skills is bad, but when they nerf them they just end up making them underpowered skills that people stop using. Better to give the other classes some way of dealing with the skill than to nerf the skill itself. I know that's not always feasible, but in games like this it seems often someone will come up with an excellent build that's fun to use, but the company will nerf a few of the skills taking all the fun out of the build and causing people to just stop using it.

In GW1 there was an elite skill called Ursan. This was not a class dependent skill, so anyone who did particular quests could get it. However, it would be fairly low level unless they did some grinding to get it to become more powerful. People started creating all-Ursan groups for FoW and UW (a couple of elite dungeons). This was great. Suddenly, instead of seeing the same people all the time, there were many different people and many of them were not "elite players" but people who put in the effort to get the skill and level it up. These people could not otherwise play in these areas because they didn't have all the other skills their class required, or were not experienced enough, or (worst of all) the team builds had no place for the type of character they selected.

It was really great to see so many more people interested in these areas, and even better to see people participating who would not otherwise be able to. Of course, Arenanet nerfed the Ursan skill, and everyone stopped using it. Most of the newer people stopped playing in those areas and many of them felt so abused they just stopped playing for a while (some of them came back later).

I just hope they don't keep up this policy to this extent. Overpowered skills are bad, I agree, but when a skill like this turns up that everyone can use, and such a diverse number of characters can use it, to have all the fun taken out for these people was pretty sad. I felt bad for them. I enjoyed using it too because I could use it on characters that were not normally welcome in those dungeons because they were not included in the latest "cookie cutter" or "meta" group builds. So, characters that normally couldn't get into these areas were working great until they nerfed the skill.

I guess I'm trying to say, I hope they finish the more severe nerfs before the game really gets going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Are you referring to the wells? Because it looks like they're more powerful now than before.


Interesting. I haven't been playing with the wells. Do you need a corpse to create one? Anyone played with them a lot?

With all the nerfing the Necro has been through, the Ele is looking better and better.


----------



## FLCLimax

oh god Ursan Blessing...

EDIT: BTW Ash, the conditions do stack. Poison, weakness and cripple stack in duration, meaning the more applications form whatever source, the debuff lasts that much longer. Bleeding, burning, confusion and vulnerability stack in intensity so they become more powerful with each application.

dealing specifically with Plague, you will only ever see one condition icon per affliction no matter how much you apply it. the white timer outline will take longer to disappear from the icon for stuff that stacks duration. for intensity stacks you'll see a little number on it for the amount of stacks you have.

@ Mergatroid: the wlls and minions no longer require a corpse. also, the "nerfing" is highly questionable and looking at the changes in black and white from the last build i'd say it was buffed.


----------



## Little_Timmy

Havent played the Betas much but when I did I only saw WvW matches are there any smaller scale arenas like the old GW?


----------



## rotary7

Lets get back on track with GW2 talk


----------



## JAM3S121

guys i need that link for the racial ulitiies and elites. i saw it a few pages back. Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> oh god Ursan Blessing...
> EDIT: BTW Ash, the conditions do stack. Poison, weakness and cripple stack in duration, meaning the more applications form whatever source, the debuff lasts that much longer. Bleeding, burning, confusion and vulnerability stack in intensity so they become more powerful with each application.
> dealing specifically with Plague, you will only ever see one condition icon per affliction no matter how much you apply it. the white timer outline will take longer to disappear from the icon for stuff that stacks duration. for intensity stacks you'll see a little number on it for the amount of stacks you have.
> @ Mergatroid: the wlls and minions no longer require a corpse. also, the "nerfing" is highly questionable and looking at the changes in black and white from the last build i'd say it was buffed.


Sweet. I guess I'll just have to try it and see how it works. It's pretty cool that the wells also don't need a corpse either. Is there any restriction on the number of wells you can create?

You didn't like having Ursan available? I think it really leveled the playing field for people who only had one or two characters, none of which were currently acceptable in the team builds popular at the time. Sometimes these team builds really presented a barrier to entry for newer players, and I could see how they felt left out.


----------



## FLCLimax

the only restriction on wells is the cooldown. besides well of blood it'd be hard to stack any. blood has had the CD reduced to 6 seconds and you can leave one every time you dodge with a trait.

Ursan had its place, but i feel it did more harm than good in the long run, for grouping anyway.

BTW: i'm rolling on Fort Aspenwood server.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christiaan*
> 
> Hey guys. Don't know if it was asked before. Did a search, but didn't get any hits.
> Has anyone during beta/stress tests logged the bandwidth usage during play? If not, can someone check that out?
> My internet usage is pretty limited, so hoping the game uses very little like the original.


20KBps during normal quest
dunno when there lot's of monster and player


----------



## rotary7

Gosh, we have to wait a week till head start... next week will feel extra long


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Gosh, we have to wait a week till head start... next week will feel extra long


I'm on vacation next week.


----------



## salvanos

which job has longest range with locked target (not ground target)?
for ground targeted no doubt, grenade build engineer

what about the weapon skills?
warrior with rifle?
warrior with bow?

like to play some job with longest range + good damage


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> also, the "nerfing" is highly questionable and looking at the changes in black and white from the last build i'd say it was buffed.


Those were my thoughts as well.


----------



## JAM3S121

nobody has the link that had the page of all the racial ulitiys and elites all in a nice organized place? the wiki version is annoying


----------



## SpartanVXL

I pre-orderd and got my key, I already have an account from the beta registration ages ago. How do I link it to this already existing account? The only way I can see of adding the serial code I got in the email is by registering again, and I don'y have a GW1 account


----------



## djriful

I've just learned that GW2 is mostly based on Havok Physic and AI engine. The youtube video shows. http://www.havok.com/products/ai


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> which job has longest range with locked target (not ground target)?
> for ground targeted no doubt, grenade build engineer
> what about the weapon skills?
> warrior with rifle?
> warrior with bow?
> like to play some job with longest range + good damage


well, I know that rangers get a trait which increases their range with long bows.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> oh god Ursan Blessing...
> EDIT: BTW Ash, the conditions do stack. Poison, weakness and cripple stack in duration, meaning the more applications form whatever source, the debuff lasts that much longer. Bleeding, burning, confusion and vulnerability stack in intensity so they become more powerful with each application.
> dealing specifically with Plague, you will only ever see one condition icon per affliction no matter how much you apply it. the white timer outline will take longer to disappear from the icon for stuff that stacks duration. for intensity stacks you'll see a little number on it for the amount of stacks you have.


According to every test i ran on it they dont, unless they have removed the numbers that used too be next too them too show how many stacks they have. Before the Stress Test in BWE3 the conditions would show a number next too the icon too indicate how many stacks that person has gotten since then when using it in both WvWvW, Spvp and using the test dummies NONE had the numbers next too them so either they dont stack or no longer state how many stacks the person has

So they did change the icon then because in BWE3 they used too show how many stacks the person has which is ALOT easier then the way it is now. So theres a normal stack where it stacks and shows the number and then there is the stack where it stacks in length but not damage done?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> which job has longest range with locked target (not ground target)?
> for ground targeted no doubt, grenade build engineer
> what about the weapon skills?
> warrior with rifle?
> warrior with bow?
> like to play some job with longest range + good damage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> well, I know that rangers get a trait which increases their range with long bows.


Yup, sounds like ranger to me. Ranger + longbow + range trait was the longest range I've played with in betas and it still hits pretty hard when you spec for it.

I didn't play too much warrior long bow so I can't remember how comparable they are. Rifle didn't seem nearly as long range as the longbow ranger I played.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Its not with my computer, as i said before during BWE3 and the Stress Test after that i was getting 55-60FPS pretty much everywhere on the High settings i am now getting like 25-30FPS on the LOWEST settings, i really hope this nVidia driver that is meant too improve performance does indeed improve it back up too where it was when i played the BWE3 and Stress Test


I was having similar problems with my 560 Ti (before I switched to my current 6950). I was only getting 20ish fps on lowest settings using the 301.42 WHQL driver. After I upgraded to the 304.79 Beta driver, the problem disappeared completely and I could run the game on much higher settings at over 60fps.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I was having similar problems with my 560 Ti (before I switched to my current 6950). I was only getting 20ish fps on lowest settings using the 301.42 WHQL driver. After I upgraded to the 304.79 Beta driver, the problem disappeared completely and I could run the game on much higher settings at over 60fps.


I'm currently using the 301.42 drivers, thinking its a driver update needed but for some reason nVidia website says there no new drivers out and that i have the latest driver :/


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I'm currently using the 301.42 drivers, thinking its a driver update needed but for some reason nVidia website says there no new drivers out and that i have the latest driver :/


There aren't any newer WHQL drivers, you need to click "Beta and Older Drivers" at the bottom of the driver page.

Here is the latest Beta driver.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> There aren't any newer WHQL drivers, you need to click "Beta and Older Drivers" at the bottom of the driver page.
> Here is the latest Beta driver.


Thanks, hope GW2 has another Stress Test before release so i can give it a try


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Thanks, hope GW2 has another Stress Test before release so i can give it a try


You don't need to worry, everyone with an Nvidia card was having terrible performance on those 301.42 drivers. Anyone who switched to an older driver, or went to a newer beta driver was fine. I was pretty active on the beta forums during every test telling all of the Nvidia users not to use that damn driver...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> You don't need to worry, everyone with an Nvidia card was having terrible performance on those 301.42 drivers. Anyone who switched to an older driver, or went to a newer beta driver was fine. I was pretty active on the beta forums during every test telling all of the Nvidia users not to use that damn driver...


Good Too Know


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> You don't need to worry, everyone with an Nvidia card was having terrible performance on those 301.42 drivers. Anyone who switched to an older driver, or went to a newer beta driver was fine. I was pretty active on the beta forums during every test telling all of the Nvidia users not to use that damn driver...


Thanks for the heads up. Wasn't involved in the Beta but I just pre-purchased. I had the 301.42 driver installed, just updated to the Beta driver.


----------



## 218689

Sooo... what are you guys doing next weekend?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> Sooo... what are you guys doing next weekend?


Oh, you!









So close!


----------



## phantomphenom

Update your launchers again


----------



## StormXLR

Anyone here is in Ascension Alliance?


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/tournament-mesmer#.UC60Dc49TAs.reddit


----------



## JAM3S121

I think I've decided to play a engineer with a primarily medkit and grenades built.. i want to be a strong support player.


----------



## FLCLimax

elixir gun kit is a good support option too.


----------



## JAM3S121

yeah its between elixir gun which i will definitely use when I am playing with friends.


----------



## thrgk

Umm, i kinda always like dps class, with a little tanking capibility, is warrior good for that? Mean, i will do mostly pvp for sure, i didnt know GW2 had guns and stuff lol, thought bow and sword


----------



## thelamacmdr

Custom In Game BGM

I don't know if everyone's heard about this yet but I was just curious whether anyone had created their own playlists for the background music?
I'm working on mine right now but it takes a while to listen to all of the songs I have in my playlist that match the right scenarios. I do love the in game music too though so I might have to grab the Guild wars 2 soundtrack so that I can incorporate everything and have the best of all worlds.


----------



## FLCLimax

i have a mix of Zelda OoT, Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross and Guild Wars music.


----------



## phantomphenom

I have some Disturbed i play when i rock w vs w


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> I have some Disturbed i play when i rock w vs w


So in game music you either mute or lower in favor of an external music source like foobar or something? I've been contemplating going the easy route and doing that or changing the in game sound for full immersion but i might end up switching off between the two based on my mood when I'm playing the game.


----------



## FLCLimax

Spoilers for the Arah Dungeon and apparently a *second* Elder Dragon fight....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://pastebin.com/GThME4yE


----------



## bogey1337

omg. I can picture the epicness..


----------



## FLCLimax

http://massively.joystiq.com/2012/08/16/guild-wars-2-news-post-details-guesting-world-transfers-and-re/


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Custom In Game BGM
> 
> I don't know if everyone's heard about this yet but I was just curious whether anyone had created their own playlists for the background music?
> I'm working on mine right now but it takes a while to listen to all of the songs I have in my playlist that match the right scenarios. I do love the in game music too though so I might have to grab the Guild wars 2 soundtrack so that I can incorporate everything and have the best of all worlds.


I have some Nero, Digital Summer, All That Remains, Skrillex, Hans Zimmer, Gemini

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So in game music you either mute or lower in favor of an external music source like foobar or something? I've been contemplating going the easy route and doing that or changing the in game sound for full immersion but i might end up switching off between the two based on my mood when I'm playing the game.


Yeah, i just load up my media monkey and rock out!


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Spoilers for the Arah Dungeon and apparently a *second* Elder Dragon fight....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://pastebin.com/GThME4yE


Maybe the "2nd dragon" fight is just a teaser boss fight at some point of the story line


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Spoilers for the Arah Dungeon and apparently a *second* Elder Dragon fight....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://pastebin.com/GThME4yE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the "2nd dragon" fight is just a teaser boss fight at some point of the story line
Click to expand...

it's the Claw of Jormag, one of his champions at the end of a meta event.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i.imgur.com/NlXrk.png


----------



## JAM3S121

I just pre ordered my copy, I've been playing the other servers without it but I wanted to play any stress tests this week.

I am really praying for some kind of optimization or driver release tailored for the game. I am getting somewhat decent performance, but I see no reason I shouldn't be able to play with everything on aside from super sample. Turning the camera fast from forward to a side view makes my fps drop like 10-20 fps and the game is NOT using my second video card for anything.

Can anyone confirm/deny SLI is working? People are saying it is, but when I open up the game it says my second video card is using 1-2% gpu usage. That is not what I see as "sli is working" and I know Anet has said sli currently isn't working but why are people saying it is?


----------



## rotary7

YES i get 98 to 95% in sli so yes its working

What is your specs? because I cant help anymore with out that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> YES i get 98 to 95% in sli so yes its working
> What is your specs? because I cant help anymore with out that.


On the flipside, what are YOUR specs? Since he has his in his sig now it's your turn ^_^


----------



## Erio

Hi,
I planning to buy this game.
Is the death system still CoD/ Boarder land style?


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's the Claw of Jormag, one of his champions at the end of a meta event.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NlXrk.png


*drools*


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Hi,
> I planning to buy this game.
> Is the death system still CoD/ Boarder land style?


If you're referring to the last stand then yes it is still implemented in the game only you can come back to join the fight if someone saves you or you kill an enemy


----------



## Rickles

just think, in 30 days I will still be playing this game


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> just think, in 30 days I will still be playing this game


30?! Why so long!?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> YES i get 98 to 95% in sli so yes its working
> What is your specs? because I cant help anymore with out that.


I have gtx 560 ti's in sli. one of them runs at 90+% while one never goes past 2% but I have never played the beta weekends,, just the very first one and the i'm a lkjaklaclosedsfalfjak tester but i think the build for that server is purely for testing the game not performance of the engine.


----------



## rotary7

How many hours a week you think you guys will be playing this?


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I have gtx 560 ti's in sli. one of them runs at 90+% while one never goes past 2% but I have never played the beta weekends,, just the very first one and the i'm a lkjaklaclosedsfalfjak tester but i think the build for that server is purely for testing the game not performance of the engine.


Yeah they fixed sli on a few last betas so your good


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Yeah they fixed sli on a few last betas so your good


thanks, must be the client i am running to test that doesn't have it yet.


----------



## rotary7

Did you update the client? because the only way to play is to update


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> How many hours a week you think you guys will be playing this?


Since I am currently unemployed and doesn't look like I will be getting a job soon since no one is really hiring. I say probably 42 hours a week or more till I get a job.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Got 6 days of holidays left when early access will start so, probably about 18h a day til I have to get back to work, then 4h a day


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> How many hours a week you think you guys will be playing this?


At the very least: 12hrs per week because of work. At the most I'd say 25 to 30

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> How many hours a week you think you guys will be playing this?


School starts the week before headstart...so about 48 hours the weekend of headstart then after that maybe about 5-10 hours a week depending on how things go ...


----------



## Bastyn99

I will try not to play too much. One of the reasons I got sick of WoW in the end was because I played it so much. Will probably play it a lot the first weekend, but after that I will take it slow and just enoy it. Besides, I will only have like 6 hours of free time each day so...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> How many hours a week you think you guys will be playing this?


Seeing as i have no job and no one is hiring -.-
I expect too play ALOT with the fact i have insomnia as well and the fact i am Autistic (get easily addicted too things - thats why i dont smoke lol) i expect alot of game time haha


----------



## HarrisLam

My aim would be to have more than 10 hours of play time every week......most likely its gonna be between 5 and 10 though.

By the way anyone of you have any idea how often this game might have expansion sets? once a year? Hopefully my lack of play time will justify the cost of buying this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Seeing as i have no job and no one is hiring -.-
> I expect too play ALOT with the fact i have insomnia as well and the fact i am Autistic (get easily addicted too things - thats why i dont smoke lol) i expect alot of game time haha


that is a weird reason to "not smoke"....

All the reason I need was "it smells like sheet" LOL......


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that is a weird reason to "not smoke"....
> All the reason I need was "it smells like sheet" LOL......


Lol, of course it smells horrible, can cause cancer and other illnesses and costs ALOT those are other reasons i dont smoke, even though my WHOLE family smoke.


----------



## Bastyn99

One of my friends told me that the servers would actually open some time late at night on friday. Is this true or did he misunderstand something ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> One of my friends told me that the servers would actually open some time late at night on friday. Is this true or did he misunderstand something ?


If late at night means after midnight, then thats not friday. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> One of my friends told me that the servers would actually open some time late at night on friday. Is this true or did he misunderstand something ?


From what i read, i think the servers could be turned on upto 3hours before the actual release


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> From what i read, i think the servers could be turned on upto 3hours before the actual release


So about 9pm next friday night is what you read?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So about 9pm next friday night is what you read?


No, as the Game is "released" at 8am Saturday morning, so 3 hours earlier would be 5am on the Saturday.

Thats English time, if the game is released at 00:00 PST then it will be out at 8:00am UK time


----------



## 218689

I plan to dedicate the entire next weekend to GW2. I work anywhere from 8-12 hours a day and I have a social life as well to take care of







I wont have much time during weekdays, I expect somewhere around 6-8hours a week not counting weekends. During weekends I have a lot of time, I live at a desolate location and I dont drink anymore(in fact I find drunk people annoying). Im not in a relationship, my mother and stepfather arent that demanding and my car is also ready for the scrapyard... yep, all the time in the world


----------



## Mr. 13

Is this game going to be difficult to learn if me and my friend have never really played any MMO games? (well except for runescape lol)
The gameplay and articles look very interesting...


----------



## rotary7

head start is on Saturday at 11am for me so im good to go.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Is this game going to be difficult to learn if me and my friend have never really played any MMO games? (well except for runescape lol)
> The gameplay and articles look very interesting...


Kinda but take your time and read everything


----------



## Mr. 13

Oh okay, one more question: Is OCN going to have a guild of some sort? I don't wanna play alone


----------



## MLJS54

When is the official early release date? Is there anyway to find out officially? Thanks

EDIT - NVM just saw the countdown on the official website


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> When is the official early release date? Is there anyway to find out officially? Thanks


The head start starts at 00:00 PST on the 25th


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The head start starts at 00:00 PST on the 25th


its next satuday

I think thats 8AM on saturday for PST?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Guidwars2.com has a countdown timer so if you do the math it does in fact start at midnight on friday..err..saturday mor...you get the idea.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> its next satuday
> I think thats 8AM on saturday for PST?


No its 00:00 for PST, as it opens up at 08:00 for UK on the 25th


----------



## rotary7

So does that means for eastern time it will be out 3am on satuday?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> So does that means for eastern time it will be out 3am on satuday?


3am EST is the official launch time, but ArenaNet has stated it's likely they will try to bring servers up 3 hours earlier (12AM EST).


----------



## rotary7

So I guess ill stay up late friday and see, ill drink some coffee at 12am


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> So I guess ill stay up late friday and see, ill drink some coffee at 12am


You and me both!


----------



## Invisible

Going to have the launcher open at 11PM and impatiently slamming "Log In" until it works.


----------



## rotary7

Can we get a server name down on here so we all can join, and dont pick any of the first tops lol


----------



## remz1337

Crystal Desert


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Going to have the launcher open at 11PM and impatiently slamming "Log In" until it works.


you should be slamming from 8:45PM


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Can we get a server name down on here so we all can join, and dont pick any of the first tops lol


OCN Guild Wars 2 Guild Server

Check the thread for discussion on server location and the decisions behind them


----------



## salvanos

random question
how much max player can join 1 guild?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> random question
> how much max player can join 1 guild?


If it's anything like Guild Wars 1 then the max guild size will be 100 members

Also I believe that it was a decision based off of gameplay on the part of ANet and not a limitation of hardware, software or any combination of the so so they likely can keep it the same for GW2


----------



## FLCLimax

it's 500.


----------



## Tomus

Not even a week, yet so far...
Meanwhile im tinkering what i can. Here's my login screen:




how to: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Customized_soundtrack
song: Ennio Morricone - L'Estasi Dell'Oro Bandini remix


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> it's 500.


Hmm so i guess since there's no longer GvG they got rid of the 100 cap? or was it just because they wanted to introduce a new guild system?


----------



## FLCLimax

probably because a cap of 100 is stupid in 2012.


----------



## CasualObserver

So if you have the beta launcher is that technically going to be the game client itself? Reason I ask is because my local gamestop did a digital reservation on my powerupcard from when I traded in all my xbox 360 stuff. Nothing shows in my digital locker yet. Was wondering If I re-installed the beta client that I could use that to start playing 3 days early late Friday night.

Might be a dumb question, but would be good to know.... I also like to give rep


----------



## FLCLimax

yea the client you have now is all you need.


----------



## SpartanVXL

7pm on saturday for NZ, does anyone know where the servers are located geographically? Me and my aus mates are hoping for west coast so we get 140ish ping


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Not even a week, yet so far...
> Meanwhile im tinkering what i can. Here's my login screen:
> 
> 
> 
> how to: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Customized_soundtrack
> song: Ennio Morricone - L'Estasi Dell'Oro Bandini remix


I like this. cool.


----------



## rotary7

i guess Fort Aspenwood it is


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> 7pm on saturday for NZ, does anyone know where the servers are located geographically? Me and my aus mates are hoping for west coast so we get 140ish ping


They usually use NCsoft's servers which are almost always in Texas. I'm almost positive they haven't introduced other NA hubs yet. Good luck!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Guild Wars 2 vs World of Warcraft... kinda.









http://www.gamerevolution.com/features/guild-wars-2s-best-features-move-over-world-of-warcraft


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 vs World of Warcraft... kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamerevolution.com/features/guild-wars-2s-best-features-move-over-world-of-warcraft


still love my wow regardless, different strokes for different folks. and this


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> you should be slamming from 8:45PM


I'm on East Coast.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> still love my wow regardless, different strokes for different folks. and this


I love both as well. I just wanted to distinguish it.


----------



## Simca

I don't want to come in and wreck a thread with tons of pages, that's not my intent, but does anyone else feel GW2 plays really weird? Maybe GW1 was like this, but I bought the game, started playing it and it just feels very very awkward having to press Q to auto attack and the concept of "dodging" by "rolling" is just ..weird. The animations are also very poor for a game with this much money going into it. Maybe the game is really great and I'm hoping it is (because I paid for it and I haven't paid for a 50+ dollar game in a long time).

I tried warrior and I just thought it was very boring. Maybe if I had a team/companions it might have been fun, but just running around the world solo? Very boring. Controling the game felt very weird. Not used to having to press a key to even attack. I would prefer to have auto-attack on and use the keys to do something special.

Might try another class when the game goes official like engineer.

Can you choose a different server for a different character?

For instance Character A goes to World A, Character B goes to world B, Character C decides world A was good and goes to world A.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want to come in and wreck a thread with tons of pages, that's not my intent, but does anyone else feel GW2 plays really weird? Maybe GW1 was like this, but I bought the game, started playing it and it just feels very very awkward having to press Q to auto attack and the concept of "dodging" by "rolling" is just ..weird. The animations are also very poor for a game with this much money going into it. Maybe the game is really great and I'm hoping it is (because I paid for it and I haven't paid for a 50+ dollar game in a long time).
> I tried warrior and I just thought it was very boring. Maybe if I had a team/companions it might have been fun, but just running around the world solo? Very boring. Controling the game felt very weird. Not used to having to press a key to even attack. *I would prefer to have auto-attack on* and use the keys to do something special.
> Might try another class when the game goes official like engineer.
> Can you choose a different server for a different character?
> For instance Character A goes to World A, Character B goes to world B, Character C decides world A was good and goes to world A.


I thought you can do that. And I thought Q was the key you use to move sideways to the left?

if you think doing this is boring, have you thought of the possibility that this type of games as a whole just isnt for you? Do you find other games within this category that are great?


----------



## xquisit

Curious to see who is moving from the NCSoft game Aion to GW2?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want to come in and wreck a thread with tons of pages, that's not my intent, but does anyone else feel GW2 plays really weird? Maybe GW1 was like this, but I bought the game, started playing it and it just feels very very awkward having to press Q to auto attack and the concept of "dodging" by "rolling" is just ..weird. The animations are also very poor for a game with this much money going into it. Maybe the game is really great and I'm hoping it is (because I paid for it and I haven't paid for a 50+ dollar game in a long time).
> 
> I tried warrior and I just thought it was very boring. Maybe if I had a team/companions it might have been fun, but just running around the world solo? Very boring. Controling the game felt very weird. Not used to having to press a key to even attack. I would prefer to have auto-attack on and use the keys to do something special.
> 
> Might try another class when the game goes official like engineer.
> 
> Can you choose a different server for a different character?
> 
> For instance Character A goes to World A, Character B goes to world B, Character C decides world A was good and goes to world A.


your opinion isnt going to wreck this thread, personally i like how it feels, and how else would you dodge in this game? auto attack can be turned off if you want to, you can also set any of the other skills to auto-attack/auto-cast on cooldown.
If you think GW2 is weird you would think GW1 is even more weird, it seems like youre still so used to the way other mmos play that its making gw2 look weird (although certain things can be considered weird)


----------



## Simca

1 Or whatever it was, not Q. Used to QWER from League of Legends.

That said I've been into MMO's and RPGs for over a decade. I like the genre very much, but I haven't played a game with controls like this. I had to press 1 over and over just to attack. It got very repetetive and boring. I also never really felt like my attack was doing anything particularly strong to a monster. Sure you can see their HP bar go down or whatever, but they don't have damage numbers flying out to show you the damage you're doing...and that's OK, i've played many other games that don't do that and were still fun.

I prefer games where you dodge based on a stat, not based upon you rolling. It feels very weird to actually have to try and dodge.

Probably the most fun MMO I've played is Ragnarok Online. RO2 really sucked which is why they had to revamp the game so I never got into that one, but being able to right click to attack a monster and it would continue to autoattack on it's own and you'd use 1-2-3-4-5 etc to use special skills and aim it with left click was what I was used to. This game seems more like spam keys without real thought. If a skill is off cool down, spam. Spam. Spam.

That's not to say that other games aren't like that, but with the way the animations are, the feel of the game and everything else, it just feels very weird. I'm not quite sure how to describe it.. It's just not like any other game I've played and TBH I'm not sure I can get into a game like this. I'll continue to play it because I paid for it but..

Another thing that irked me was having to used ASDW or the arrow keys to move. I forgot which it was but why can't I just use the mouse to move?


----------



## Astral Fly

@ Simca

By pressing Ctrl+right click you can set any skill to auto attack. It will fire once it get off cool-down. Skill 1 is set to auto attack by default.

Some mob animations are a little poor, but in general I think animations on PC's are great. Many skills have unique animations, so it's usefull to learn them and watch out for them, especially in pvp.

It's a good idea to try out all the professions to find the best fit. Make sure you use weapon swapping effectively. Different weapons are good for different situations.

Also GW2 has a big list of different effects. It's a good idea to spend a little time to learn them and the icon the goes with each effect, so you can react quickly in combat.

Remember that you manage your own health and dodging is a big part of that. It is very important to avoid damage as you wont have much healing.

Sometimes the shue just doesn't fit. When it comes to GW2 many people find they have to spend a little time to 'walk it in' to make it fit. But once they do they find it's a great fit. Of course this doesn't apply to everybody.


----------



## Simca

I hope I can end up liking it. I'm normally into close range combat types like knight or warriors, but close range melee more often than not seemed uhh... more needlessly difficult than ranged. Here I am running up to this big baddie to hit him with my sword then have to quickly double roll backwards to avoid taking massive damage, meanwhile some range guy is standing 20 feet away T-ing off. I can see that this game when it comes to PVP MAY involve a lot of kiting and godforbid there's an item that applies a slow effect I just don't see melee's ever getting close enough to ranged people (especially with the roll feature) to do enough damage to take them out. That said melee's are a lot more rugged so they'll take a lot of beating.

I used sword and shield in the beginning and that was a pretty good combination. Let me tank things a lot easier. The two handed sword was cool, but I found myself dying a lot more with that combo. I felt like Tryndamere from LoL, especially with that spin slash move.


----------



## djriful

New patch tonight, however, my launcher is stuck between 1/0 kb.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> 3am EST is the official launch time, but ArenaNet has stated it's likely they will try to bring servers up 3 hours earlier (12AM EST).


This makes more sense... Thanks for info! Then it's true for me over on the west coast its potentially 9-10pm


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hope I can end up liking it. I'm normally into close range combat types like knight or warriors, but close range melee more often than not seemed uhh... more needlessly difficult than ranged. Here I am running up to this big baddie to hit him with my sword then have to quickly double roll backwards to avoid taking massive damage, meanwhile some range guy is standing 20 feet away T-ing off. I can see that this game when it comes to PVP MAY involve a lot of kiting and godforbid there's an item that applies a slow effect I just don't see melee's ever getting close enough to ranged people (especially with the roll feature) to do enough damage to take them out. That said melee's are a lot more rugged so they'll take a lot of beating.
> I used sword and shield in the beginning and that was a pretty good combination. Let me tank things a lot easier. The two handed sword was cool, but I found myself dying a lot more with that combo. I felt like Tryndamere from LoL, especially with that spin slash move.


I think you'll be fine pretty much every class has the ability to use close combat weapons so whatever way you wanna play the game you can do it


----------



## FLCLimax

trailer today? anyway guys, i am going to Orlando now, see you next week.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hope I can end up liking it. I'm normally into close range combat types like knight or warriors, but close range melee more often than not seemed uhh... more needlessly difficult than ranged. Here I am running up to this big baddie to hit him with my sword then have to quickly double roll backwards to avoid taking massive damage, meanwhile some range guy is standing 20 feet away T-ing off. I can see that this game when it comes to PVP MAY involve a lot of kiting and godforbid there's an item that applies a slow effect I just don't see melee's ever getting close enough to ranged people (especially with the roll feature) to do enough damage to take them out. That said melee's are a lot more rugged so they'll take a lot of beating.
> I used sword and shield in the beginning and that was a pretty good combination. Let me tank things a lot easier. The two handed sword was cool, but I found myself dying a lot more with that combo. I felt like Tryndamere from LoL, especially with that spin slash move.


I think the developers have noticed that same problem with melee vs range. That's why every class has at least one form or ranged attack. Also, all the "ranged" classes have at least one form of melee. I haven't tried out the warrior yet, but I know they can use tab to swap between weapons. If you "spinning slash" into the fray and end up needing to back off to wait for your heal to come back up, you can pull up your bow and continue to fight until it's safe for you to go back in. I hear that warrior bow damage is comparable to their melee. I'm sure someone else would know.

Movement keys can be rebind to the mouse if you like. Some people suggest picking a certain key to be your dodge button. It's faster than double tapping a direction. Also, some classes have abilities that will block damage and others have abilities that blind your target. Blinded targets miss their next attack. So, you don't always have to dodge.

One aka auto attack does seem to be the weakest attack, but it is also your attack with no cool down. Also, you could choose to play without using the "AA" feature if you like. Every class is different, but my understanding is that 2-5 are more than just damage skills you spam when off cool down. It's kind of complex since every class is different but a general idea may be skill 2 does damage and blinds. Save and use the blind to make the creature miss his powerful attack instead of his normal low dmg atk.

As far as the feeling of alone, you can be, but your not really ever alone. With events, everyone participating in the event is in your "group" without actually being grouped with you. There is no down side to doing a drive by shooting if someone else is atking a creature. You both get exp and loot and no negative effects. However, there are dungeons that will require groups. It also looks like some world events will require some coordination, but I don't know.

This game is going to take some getting used to for a lot of people, but hopefully it will end up being a good thing.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want to come in and wreck a thread with tons of pages, that's not my intent, but does anyone else feel GW2 plays really weird? Maybe GW1 was like this, but I bought the game, started playing it and it just feels very very awkward having to press Q to auto attack and the concept of "dodging" by "rolling" is just ..weird. The animations are also very poor for a game with this much money going into it.
> Maybe if I had a team/companions it might have been fun, but just running around the world solo? Very boring. Controling the game felt very weird. Not used to having to press a key to even attack. I would prefer to have auto-attack on and use the keys to do something special.


I have found the animations to be some of the best I've seen anywhere, especially for an MMO. The emotes look incredible (laughing asura!), the attacks are great and feel weighty (especially the hammer), and even little things are right like your characters body position when standing on uneven ground and the charr running animation.

Why did you run around solo? There were people everywhere in the beta events. And the game does have autoattack on 1 (see the little arrows around it?) and 2-9 do something special.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That said I've been into MMO's and RPGs for over a decade. I like the genre very much, but I haven't played a game with controls like this. I had to press 1 over and over just to attack. It got very repetetive and boring. I also never really felt like my attack was doing anything particularly strong to a monster. Sure you can see their HP bar go down or whatever, but they don't have damage numbers flying out to show you the damage you're doing...and that's OK, i've played many other games that don't do that and were still fun.


You have a decade of MMO experience but haven't ever played a WASD control scheme? Again, 1 is autoattack by default. Not sure why you were spamming. It even says so in the tooltip, which someone with a decade of MMO experience should know to read. It even tells you how to change it to whatever skill you want! The game DOES has numbers that appear when you hit people, they don't "fly" out, but they aren't easy to miss.
Quote:


> I prefer games where you dodge based on a stat, not based upon you rolling. It feels very weird to actually have to try and dodge.
> This game seems more like spam keys without real thought. If a skill is off cool down, spam. Spam. Spam.
> 
> Another thing that irked me was having to used ASDW or the arrow keys to move. I forgot which it was but why can't I just use the mouse to move?


Well there is no stat dodging here, so you are out of luck. You have to actually DODGE if you want to dodge. As for the spammy combat, thats just terrible playing on your part, let me give you an example. Thief skills are kinda like this, 1=100 damage auto attack that builds combo points, 2=30 damage slow, 3=teleport to enemy, 4=weakness, 5=damage for combo points. If you run up to an enemy and spam, you are not only doing poor damage, you are completely wasting your situational skills. Why slow an enemy standing next to you? Why waste 1 combo point on a finisher? Why teleport right in front of you? Why vunerability at any time except before a full combo attack? Yes, you CAN spam if you want to, just like in LOL, or WoW, or ANYTHING, but that doesn't mean its a good idea. The game rewards you like crazy for picking a smart skill order with how strong conditions are, how well they stack, and combos. The warrior does really well with combining 100 blades with vunerability and that can even be cross weapons. Open with rifle, cripple + vunerable, switch to greatsword then hack away. As a LoL player you should understand the value of cooldowns and situational skills. And if you spam you are canceling skills, so there is that too.

You can move with the mouse if I recall correctly. Hold left and right click, just like every other MMO that came out in the past 12+ years.

Sounds to me like you really need to spend a lot more time with this game to pick up the differences and learn how to apply them. And the controls. And the skills. And the tooltips. And decade old MMO basics.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> 1. The accounts will have a system autenticator (digital and possibly physical) similar to WoW - official information will come out next week.
> 
> 2. In case of account hacking the account may be restored to their prior state before the intrusion.
> 
> 3. There will be live in-game support (similar to WoW) through tool that we already use to report BUGS, we will be able to contact a GM in real time.
> 
> 4. The end-game is not 100% completed, there is much work to do, but ANET is not expecting the the end-game to be reachable quickly, they are now focused on the release, if all goes well they will move on to work at 100% in the endgame (DiabloIII nostalgia??).
> 
> PS - They are aware of the disaster of Diablo with the end-game and ensured that will not happen to GW2, after the release team will jump all just work in end-game.
> 
> 5. Are being explored new methods of PvP, GvG is confirmed to return to GW2, but said they could not disclose much more.
> 
> 6. New merchandise will be launched on 28/08/2012, including Dragon T-Shirts.
> 
> Fun facts:
> 
> All 270 workers from NCSOFT who are working in GW2 will be online in head-start, including those in Europe and Asia, just in case.


Source


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> 4. The end-game is not 100% completed, there is much work to do, but ANET is not expecting the the end-game to be reachable quickly, they are now focused on the release, if all goes well they will move on to work at 100% in the endgame (DiabloIII nostalgia??).


I like everything except this. Sounds like they are VERY aware of D3's problems which is a good thing, but devs that don't expect players to quickly reach end-game are almost always wrong. They've done an incredible job so far, but its hard not to be a little worried about that.


----------



## TurboPanda

Well if i remember correctly its something like 152 hours of gameplay to reach level 80 which equals about 7 days. So even after launch minus two days that still gives a big chunk of the staff 5 days to finish or polish up the high end content. Im not worried one bit and for those who zoom zoom to level 80 well they played the game the way they wanted which is what anet wants. But as far as im concerned they would have forsaken much of the game to get there. I will be taking my time and enjoying my time in tyria after all ive waited over 5+ years for this game and am going to act as a tourist in a land where no one speaks my language. Taking my time enjoying all the game has to offer, sights, sounds, beauty etc. I know anet will continue to provide us a great game at launch and well after. And for that for the first time ever in my life i will be purchasing from the cash shop to support them i.e more char slots, any gw2 merchandise i hope we all do the same.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I haven't played a single minute of the game yet. But, I have never been more excited for a game. This is my first venture back into MMORPGs since Ultima Online. I have done a lot of research and watching of youtube videos. I think this game is going to be perfect for where I am at in my gaming world at this point in my life. Hopefully I will not be disappointed like I was with Diablo III.


----------



## Bonkers

About to pull the trigger and buy the game. Girlfriend may not like it because she hated when I played WoW but since my job is seasonal and Im gonna be out of work for about 3-4 months. I may as well have something to occupy my time. Wouldnt you guys agree?


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> About to pull the trigger and buy the game. Girlfriend may not like it because she hated when I played WoW but since my job is seasonal and Im gonna be out of work for about 3-4 months. I may as well have something to occupy my time. Wouldnt you guys agree?


Of course!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> *Movement keys can be rebind to the mouse if you like*. Some people suggest picking a certain key to be your dodge button. It's faster than double tapping a direction. Also, some classes have abilities that will block damage and others have abilities that blind your target. Blinded targets miss their next attack. So, you don't always have to dodge.


you mean like "move forward" for right click or something similar, right?

man I wish there is a setting for mouse spin as camera spin....like witcher 1 or something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I prefer games where you dodge based on a stat, not based upon you rolling. It feels very weird to actually have to try and dodge.


there are 2 extreme types of games

In the first type of games, *characters* gain power as time goes by

In the second type of games, *players* gain skill on how to play the game well as time goes by

there are hybrids, but most are fake hybrids, meaning they lean heavily towards one side.

Apparently you like the former, but GW2 leans towards latter.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> About to pull the trigger and buy the game. Girlfriend may not like it because she hated when I played WoW but since my job is seasonal and Im gonna be out of work for about 3-4 months. I may as well have something to occupy my time. Wouldnt you guys agree?


Lol welcome to my world, except my wife is pregnant and due in a little over a month...I technically wont have time to play, but I logged hundreds of hours into GW, so I am finding it impossible to resist.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Lol welcome to my world, except my wife is pregnant and due in a little over a month...I technically wont have time to play, but I logged hundreds of hours into GW, so I am finding it impossible to resist.


Haha well she hated when I would raid and have "Date Night" with my online "nerds". Since this game isnt really headed in that direction Im hoping she wont really notice that much lol. We shall see! Best of luck to you with the little one.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> About to pull the trigger and buy the game. Girlfriend may not like it because she hated when I played WoW but since my job is seasonal and Im gonna be out of work for about 3-4 months. I may as well have something to occupy my time. Wouldnt you guys agree?


Get her to play GW2 with you! This game is very friendly to MMO newbies because gets rid of a lot of the fluff from old MMO's and makes teamplay really easy thanks to level scaling and events. Its also very easy since there aren't a million skills unless you want there to be (weapon swapping, atunements, etc) so she could get one weapon and learn one set of skills and still be plenty effective. You might not be taking down any 5 man dungeons but you will be more than good enough for PvE. This is actually one of the few games I've managed to get my gf to play and even she had some withdrawl after the last BWE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> Well if i remember correctly its something like 152 hours of gameplay to reach level 80 which equals about 7 days. So even after launch minus two days that still gives a big chunk of the staff 5 days to finish or polish up the high end content. Im not worried one bit and for those who zoom zoom to level 80 well they played the game the way they wanted which is what anet wants. But as far as im concerned they would have forsaken much of the game to get there. I will be taking my time and enjoying my time in tyria after all ive waited over 5+ years for this game and am going to act as a tourist in a land where no one speaks my language. Taking my time enjoying all the game has to offer, sights, sounds, beauty etc. I know anet will continue to provide us a great game at launch and well after. And for that for the first time ever in my life i will be purchasing from the cash shop to support them i.e more char slots, any gw2 merchandise i hope we all do the same.


5 days for high end content? I would be shocked if they could get it done in even 5 weeks! Content creation is no easy job, especially at the standard Anet set for themselves with the rest of the game. Even if it was just polish, the week of launch and the weeks that follow are insanely busy for everyone just to keep up with the new bugs that surface. I'm sure they will get it done, but getting it done well in 5 days would be some kind of game dev world record.

I'm with you on taking my sweet time though. I'm going to almost go out of my way to slow down and take it all in. Especially when they make finding secret areas so worth my time.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Haha well she hated when I would raid and have "Date Night" with my online "nerds". Since this game isnt really headed in that direction Im hoping she wont really notice that much lol. We shall see! Best of luck to you with the little one.


You never know...we're all nerds..and we're all online....you never know


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> trailer today? anyway guys, i am going to Orlando now, see you next week.


Have a great/safe trip!

_________________________
About the recent 'posts' of no content, etc:
https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/237588529776041984


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Can you copy that here? Can't get twitter at work.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Can you copy that here? Can't get twitter at work.


Sure thing! I should of thought of that prior.








Quote:


> Just want to jump on this before it gets out of hand. Pretty much nothing in this post is factually correct, I'm not sure where this information came from but flat out: it's misinformed at best and a lot of it totally false.
> 
> We'll absolutely have a GM team that helps support the game at live, the rest of it is partially incorrect information or just plain wrong. You'll start seeing information about our post-ship plans shortly (as early as today on some press sites) but it'll come from developers specifically.
> 
> See you in game on Thursday!
> -Colin


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Well I just pre-purchased and am in the middle of downloading client now.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I like everything except this. Sounds like they are VERY aware of D3's problems which is a good thing, but devs that don't expect players to quickly reach end-game are almost always wrong. They've done an incredible job so far, but its hard not to be a little worried about that.


They responded to it. Sounds like everything is not quite as it seems.
https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/237588529776041984

EDIT: Vhox beat me. Forgot to refresh my page.


----------



## Vhox

Already posted source + quote for it above







. Either way, beyond pleased at how Anet keeps in touch. While I'm sure there will be some issues at launch(unrealistic to think otherwise) I think they've set themselves up correctly.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Honestly I was wondering about that quote. I couldn't check the source from that either so I assumed it was actually from a dev, but I was a little skeptical that a dev would openly admit to the end game not being 100%. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot.

But now I'm excited for new information. Coming out today he says!? Lets see it now!

Now what about this: "See you in game on Thursday!" What is he talking about? Is there another stress test?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Honestly I was wondering about that quote. I couldn't check the source from that either so I assumed it was actually from a dev, but I was a little skeptical that a dev would openly admit to the end game not being 100%. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot.
> But now I'm excited for new information. Coming out today he says!? Lets see it now!
> Now what about this: "See you in game on Thursday!" What is he talking about? Is there another stress test?


Hopefully its not the servers going live, otherwise I will have no sleep for work.


----------



## steve210

4 more days i can feel it now


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Now what about this: "See you in game on Thursday!" What is he talking about? Is there another stress test?


People on GW2guru think it's either a joke (because he was commenting on misinformation) or it's a hint at a Stress Test.


----------



## Vhox

IIRC Dev re-posted saying it was just a joke and release date hasn't change. BUT this doesn't mean that it's not a stress test!


----------



## Mr. 13

Just per ordered !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am interested on this game. The problem is i dont play these kinds of games much. I have played Wow ~ 1 year but thats about it. Is this game similar to Wow? If not whats it like.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am interested on this game. The problem is i dont play these kinds of games much. I have played Wow ~ 1 year but thats about it. Is this game similar to Wow? If not whats it like.


Let me say this much: on the surface, the games are similar in the way that two games of the same genre are similar. You get a character, there is a 3rd person camera, you run around with other people in an open world, you kill stuff and get new gear, you level up, you can fight other people, etc etc. Expect more of this.

Past this, not much is the same. There aren't quest givers, 95% of the games quests are just events going on all the time that you stumble into as you explore. You don't need to group up with people either, everyone is on the same team so you just contribute to the event together. There aren't concrete class roles of tank/heal/dps anymore, the concept of being a tank is pretty much nonexistent in this game. Combat is MUCH faster paced, since you can cast pretty much every spell while moving. You can actually block spells by standing in the way, no more targeting the guy in the back with a big spell and shooting directly through everyone in front of him. You can actively dodge any enemy attack by side stepping if it is slow enough, and if its a quick attack you have to do a dodge roll to avoid it. PVP scales you instantly to max level with max gear so you can play without putting in the time to level your character if you don't want to. There is also a mode that pits 3 servers against each other in a 2 week long battle for a huge map where you fight for resources to build seige weapons and take the other servers castles. Every 2 weeks the teams get scrambled and reseeded.

GW2 is like an action RPG you can play with a bunch of people at one time that borrows a select few MMO elements to enhance the game. To compare to another genre, its like the differences between Counter Strike and Unreal Tournament. They are both first person shooters, but the games have completely different objectives and feel like two completely different games underneath the fact that they obviously both involve shooting at another team with guns.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

"We will be conducting a stress test tomorrow Tuesday, August 21 from 12:00 Noon PACIFIC Time to 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time.

We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed.

Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch.

By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game. Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!

--

Please note:
* The stress test is open to anyone who has pre-purchased Guild Wars 2.
* Characters will not be wiped from the previous Stress Test.
* The Stress Test will include Spanish text localization. ~RB2"

From Guild Wars 2 Facebook page

Another Stress Test ^^


----------



## duhasttas

^This is a good thing. It'll at least give them an idea of how heavily populated the servers will be at launch since the majority of people have already brought the game as its so close t o launch. Last thing anyone wants to experience are connection errors on launch day


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Let me say this much: on the surface, the games are similar in the way that two games of the same genre are similar. You get a character, there is a 3rd person camera, you run around with other people in an open world, you kill stuff and get new gear, you level up, you can fight other people, etc etc. Expect more of this.
> Past this, not much is the same. There aren't quest givers, 95% of the games quests are just events going on all the time that you stumble into as you explore. You don't need to group up with people either, everyone is on the same team so you just contribute to the event together. There aren't concrete class roles of tank/heal/dps anymore, the concept of being a tank is pretty much nonexistent in this game. Combat is MUCH faster paced, since you can cast pretty much every spell while moving. You can actually block spells by standing in the way, no more targeting the guy in the back with a big spell and shooting directly through everyone in front of him. You can actively dodge any enemy attack by side stepping if it is slow enough, and if its a quick attack you have to do a dodge roll to avoid it. PVP scales you instantly to max level with max gear so you can play without putting in the time to level your character if you don't want to. There is also a mode that pits 3 servers against each other in a 2 week long battle for a huge map where you fight for resources to build seige weapons and take the other servers castles. Every 2 weeks the teams get scrambled and reseeded.
> GW2 is like an action RPG you can play with a bunch of people at one time that borrows a select few MMO elements to enhance the game. To compare to another genre, its like the differences between Counter Strike and Unreal Tournament. They are both first person shooters, but the games have completely different objectives and feel like two completely different games underneath the fact that they obviously both involve shooting at another team with guns.


Is the World Big like big enough to have a adventure?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is the World Big like big enough to have a adventure?


Yup! Lot's of exploration and fun to be had. Both PVP and PVE aspects offer a ton of content to rummage through and be "immersed" if you choose to be.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is the World Big like big enough to have a adventure?


from what i have played the world is HUGE, maybe not as big as wow or anything but what is seeing as wow is 3 expansions old. but for a new release the world is pretty big - the WvWvW area is HUGE as well each server gets its own like island kinda with a smaller 4th island where everyone attacks. winners will be put together and losers will be put together so if you dont have the best WvWvW team or your server isnt full on in that you wont always come up against sick servers or anything as well which is great


----------



## meckert15834

Just per ordered . Just gotta wait now

Got back into WoW over the weekend for preparation.


----------



## Simca

I saw that there were combos and finishers you could do for added damage, but never bothered to understand it.

Yes, I've played MMOs with ASDW as the movement keys, but it still felt awkward.

Honestly, I played the game more than 4 hours and less than 8. I'm sure I didn't give the game a fair run through, but on first appearances I felt underwhelmed. I'll probably have to pay more attention to the controls and combos 2nd time around. Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I saw that there were combos and finishers you could do for added damage, but never bothered to understand it.
> Yes, I've played MMOs with ASDW as the movement keys, but it still felt awkward.
> Honestly, I played the game more than 4 hours and less than 8. I'm sure I didn't give the game a fair run through, but on first appearances I felt underwhelmed. I'll probably have to pay more attention to the controls and combos 2nd time around. Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


All characters are on the same server, its account based rather than char


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> "We will be conducting a stress test tomorrow Tuesday, August 21 from 12:00 Noon PACIFIC Time to 4:00 PM PACIFIC Time.


Sweet. Looks like I am checking out of work a little early tomorrow.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I saw that there were combos and finishers you could do for added damage, but never bothered to understand it.
> Yes, I've played MMOs with ASDW as the movement keys, *but it still felt awkward.*
> Honestly, I played the game more than 4 hours and less than 8. I'm sure I didn't give the game a fair run through, but on first appearances I felt underwhelmed. I'll probably have to pay more attention to the controls and combos 2nd time around. Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


Not sure what do you mean awkward. Most games use WASD.


----------



## rotary7

I think your used to a more classic style mmo. This game is 99.9% all skills

You will have a "home server", yeah you can change servers but there is no point


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


I'm not sure, but if it helps, you can just join another server with your existing characters as long as you have a friend on that server. It is called "guesting." So you can make all of your characters on one server then just move them over where your friends are. The only limitation with this system is that you can't compete in WvWvW for any server except your home world.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> ^This is a good thing. It'll at least give them an idea of how heavily populated the servers will be at launch since the majority of people have already brought the game as its so close t o launch. Last thing anyone wants to experience are connection errors on launch day


on the contrary, I think it wont

Why would they do a stress test on the AFTERNOON of a WEEKDAY? What kind of "stress" are they planning on getting?

do it a nights of weekday, and afternoons of weekends. That would make much more sense.


----------



## JAM3S121

I made a really fun build on engineer and plan to play it tomorrow in some WvW and sPvP but I hope I have good teammates.

I really want to play a pure support tank type build on engineer, throwing out boons like crazy, removing conditions and applying conditions but the damage isn't that crazy.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> on the contrary, I think it wont
> Why would they do a stress test on the AFTERNOON of a WEEKDAY? What kind of "stress" are they planning on getting?
> do it a nights of weekday, and afternoons of weekends. That would make much more sense.


You do realize there are people outside of the US right? For UK its basically primetime.

East coast gets a few hours after normal working hours as well.

I'm missing most of it due to work, but I should be able to jump in for an hour to mess around in WvWvW one more time before launch.


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Curious to see who is moving from the NCSoft game Aion to GW2?


I'm coming from Aion with my entire legion and quite a few other Asmos/Elyos. We're all from Israphel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I saw that there were combos and finishers you could do for added damage, but never bothered to understand it.
> Yes, I've played MMOs with ASDW as the movement keys, but it still felt awkward.
> Honestly, I played the game more than 4 hours and less than 8. I'm sure I didn't give the game a fair run through, but on first appearances I felt underwhelmed. I'll probably have to pay more attention to the controls and combos 2nd time around. Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


The combos can be very potent (hello, AoE condition/boon application!), so that's definitely a component of GW2 gameplay you'd want to look into. Another trend I've noticed in people who don't take much of a shine to GW2 is the reluctance to dodge. Dodging is probably the most important mechanic in GW2. If you don't learn to dodge certain key skills (big hits or combo initiators), then you'll find GW2's gameplay lacking. Not to mention that you'll continually find yourself respawning at the nearest recall point. Overall, I'm mostly looking forwards to GW2 because ANet has brought back the skill-based gameplay I loved in GW and sorely missed in Aion. Gear bias has no place in competitive play.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> You do realize there are people outside of the US right? For UK its basically primetime.
> East coast gets a few hours after normal working hours as well.
> I'm missing most of it due to work, but I should be able to jump in for an hour to mess around in WvWvW one more time before launch.


yes I am aware

but its only good for europe as you say, or the US east, somewhat.

odd timing for US west, and its midnight and beyond for Aus / asia.

same thing really


----------



## TulipVorlax

Hi guys,

I'didn't post often here, sorry. ;-)

I dont know what problem Simca has with ASWD control scheme, but i also have problem with that mainly because i didn't played lot of computer games in the past, i'm more of a console gamer (currently on Xbox 360).
So, i long time ago when i first heard that in GW2 we wouldn't be able to use the mouse to mouve around anymore, i was kind of sad then i decided to buy this :



I had this thing sitting around for some years now and was finally able to use it in the beta event, but i also use the mouse a lot because i discovered that i can press the foward key and move the mouse to change direction.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TulipVorlax*
> 
> I had this thing sitting around for some years now and was finally able to use it in the beta event, but i also use the mouse a lot because *i discovered that i can press the foward key and move the mouse to change direction*.


please elaborate.

I was trying to do that but failed. If I press and hold W, then right click, hold and drag my cursor, the only thing that changed direction was the camera.

For me to achieve what you were saying, I have to press W, release W when I want to change direction, quickly right click, hold and drag the cursor to the direction I want, then *release the right click*, finally press W again. THEN my character will change direction.

So ya....please elaborate on that. If you have a way to effectively change movement direction using the mouse *while moving* the entire time, it would be of great help to me.


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is the World Big like big enough to have a adventure?


Here's a google style map. Most zones are incomplete because we've been restricted to lower level areas.

Beige with orange square are points of interest
Red triangles are vistas.
Beige/blue diamonds are waypoints (fast travel)
Blue pointy thing are skill point locations.
Yellow hearts are renowned hearts, they are basically quests (no need to talk to anybody to start). They were put in because traditional MMO players were confused with dynamic events (ignoring them because there was no *!* on someone's head). The continent of Orr has none.
About adventure, I followed a messaging Golem for 10 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I saw that there were combos and finishers you could do for added damage, but never bothered to understand it.
> Yes, I've played MMOs with ASDW as the movement keys, but it still felt awkward.
> Honestly, I played the game more than 4 hours and less than 8. I'm sure I didn't give the game a fair run through, but on first appearances I felt underwhelmed. I'll probably have to pay more attention to the controls and combos 2nd time around. Maybe bind things differently. That said, I still haven't received an answer as to whether you can have different characters on different servers or if they all need to be on the one server you choose.


Pretty sure characters are all on 1 server. You can guest to another server but can't play WvW for that server.

Combos explained:





Bonus Cattlepult!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> Here's a google style map. Most zones are incomplete because we've been restricted to lower level areas.
> 
> Beige with orange square are points of interest
> Red triangles are vistas.
> Beige/blue diamonds are waypoints (fast travel)
> Blue pointy thing are skill point locations.
> Yellow hearts are renowned hearts, they are basically quests (no need to talk to anybody to start). They were put in because traditional MMO players were confused with dynamic events (ignoring them because there was no *!* on someone's head). The continent of Orr has none.
> About adventure, I followed a messaging Golem for 10 minutes.
> Pretty sure characters are all on 1 server. You can guest to another server but can't play WvW for that server.
> Combos explained:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus Cattlepult!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


characters are not all on 1 server...that would be a mess. And yes you can have characters on more than 1 server.


----------



## salvanos

2 hour until 4 hours stress test


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canuck Boon*
> 
> I'm coming from Aion with my entire legion and quite a few other Asmos/Elyos. We're all from Israphel.


Mainly asking because of your name, but are you Boonprot?







If not, I'm curious as to who from Israphel. I know where Arcadia, Je Spot, ShingXiao & Mythical are going.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> please elaborate.
> I was trying to do that but failed. If I press and hold W, then right click, hold and drag my cursor, the only thing that changed direction was the camera.
> For me to achieve what you were saying, I have to press W, release W when I want to change direction, quickly right click, hold and drag the cursor to the direction I want, then *release the right click*, finally press W again. THEN my character will change direction.
> So ya....please elaborate on that. If you have a way to effectively change movement direction using the mouse *while moving* the entire time, it would be of great help to me.


Are you guys serious...? Right button should change the direction where you are moving forward (your torso). Left button is the only thing will change your camera view.


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Mainly asking because of your name, but are you Boonprot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I'm curious as to who from Israphel. I know where Arcadia, Je Spot, ShingXiao & Mythical are going.


You'd be correct







X is definitely going en masse.


----------



## JAM3S121

i haven't logged into a stress test yet. but I am today.. it says that there is no event running or my account isn't authorized.

thats the right error to receive yes?


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> i haven't logged into a stress test yet. but I am today.. it says that there is no event running or my account isn't authorized.
> thats the right error to receive yes?


You'd be correct.


----------



## Tomus

Ahh dont authenticate during the beggining of the stress test, you'll get stuck in loader :/

edit: steamlike authentication. You'll need to auth each time you login from different location.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

FYI it's a bad idea to leave your account logged in at work. =/


----------



## salvanos

for my case
1st attempt get error

then close the launcher

open the launcher again, and voila play the beta stress test


----------



## salvanos

btw something weird

i got the item from prepurchase this beta stress test is it normal?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i STILL get the cant login message.

AV = Turned Off
Security Software = Off
Router Settings = Cant be changed (but EVERY other MMO works...)
Campus Network = No

and i STILL get it -.-


----------



## Tomus

wish I could help you out :/
Try deleting gw folder and downloading whole client again. there's another stress test tomorrow.
Btw, auth servers are fubar'd i still cant login :/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Ahh dont authenticate during the beggining of the stress test, you'll get stuck in loader :/
> edit: steamlike authentication. You'll need to auth each time you login from different location.


Thats what i di after getting DC-ed and getting that damned message blaming my DC on my AV, network or security software even though my AV and firewall are disabled and i dont use a campus network

Now im stuck at the "waiting for authentication" message, with over 3hours of the stress test too go -.-


----------



## Tomus

Youll get new email each time when you login. You have to use the newest link.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Success

The login attempt has been allowed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Youll get new email each time when you login. You have to use the newest link.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Success
> The login attempt has been allowed.


"An error occurred with your request."

The game really doesnt want me too take part does it -.-

EDIT: It finally worked

EDIT 2: I have given up, yet again another Stress Test with stupid amounts of DCs and yet AGAIN blaing it on something on my end when i have NO issues with any other MMO, so lets hope that they actually get the thing working correctly soon - having SO many issues still when the game is released in under a week is VERY worrying

Pretty much getting DC-ed the second i log in and even when i have managed too log in, select a character means i get DC-ed or even getting into the world means i get a DC i really hope that if they have a Stress Test Friday like i hear that the game is actually in its release state because if they get the issues again in that with less then 24hours til the release then we will see ALOT of annoyed people

On the plus side (slightly) the driver update seemed too fix my FPS, though in WvWvW they bombed again which with so many people is expected so guessing people will go with the lowest setting possible too get the best performance


----------



## JAM3S121

what driver?

i can to downclock my gtx 560 ti's in sli to 880 mhz (stock) from 940mhz.

i kept getting a bsod error code 116 which relates to gpu and nb voltage..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mnaged too get some games going, that new Spvp map is pretty cool Playing the thief was alot of fun, both the Ele and Necro just seem weaker somehow :/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> what driver?
> i can to downclock my gtx 560 ti's in sli to 880 mhz (stock) from 940mhz.
> i kept getting a bsod error code 116 which relates to gpu and nb voltage..


Not sure about the BSoD but i upgraded too the ForceWare 304.79 drivers and they stopped the crappy FPS i was getting now getting 55-60 (excluding WvWvW) on all max setting again


----------



## JAM3S121

I've used that driver set before but it causes weird light glitchs in bf3 for me.

anyways does anyone think sPVP is actually fun? It supposted to be skillfull but my teams always suck and its always a pack of memsers kicking my ass


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

The Stress Test is going too last an hour longer! (so says the Guild Wars 2 facebook page)

As for Spvp (aka battlegrounds) the maps are VERY well made, i love each and every one of them as they are all so well made yet so well different even though they have the same goals (hold points) It can be VERY unbalanced though because of teams and its VERY hard too survive long when its 1 vs 2 and such

If you get a solid team like i did when playing with my Thief it is SO fun, i spent most of one of the matches nuking the hell out of everyone with the treb it was great.

Overall i think how much fun you will have depends on 2 things:

A: How much you like PvP

and

B: How good your team is


----------



## JAM3S121

Im also pretty fed up with the optimization, if I play with vsync on my fps doesn't even reach 60.. and without vsync theres screen tearing and whenever you move the camera fast it drops the fps very suddenly.

I enjoyed playing this game but with it being so close to release you would think they would have optimized it by now


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Im also pretty fed up with the optimization, if I play with vsync on my fps doesn't even reach 60.. and without vsync theres screen tearing and whenever you move the camera fast it drops the fps very suddenly.
> I enjoyed playing this game but with it being so close to release you would think they would have optimized it by now


What are your in game settings? I'm not at my computer right now but my gtx 570 struggles with super sampling on without an oc


----------



## Kebeno

Anyone hoping to play in a Pre-made? Invite me, I'll be rocking the theif.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canuck Boon*
> 
> You'd be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X is definitely going en masse.


Ah!

Kuraeyo, when I played. Figured it was you by the name!


----------



## SpartanVXL

Well I managed to try out the tutorial before going to uni (The test started at 7am in NZ). Seems good and i'm getting okayish frames on 296.10 WHQL, about 50 avg with everything max except supersampling. I'm a bit worried about the server capacity, it looks like most servers are on the edge of being full with only three servers on low population. And this is only a stress test with people who are aware of the tests jumping in. Most of the people I know who are going to play don't bother to try out these tests and are buying it retail for when it releases (like 1 in 20 bother to log in). Slightly worried that on release there won't be enough room









I also got the pre-purchase item on the character I made, is this normal? Also will the pre-purchase stuff be avaliable to all characters, it would be a bit sad that they send out the items and then wipe the characters before release


----------



## Mr. 13

hey guys a noob question here, is the server I selected today the one I'll have to play in when the game releases? ( i chose one in europe







)


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> hey guys a noob question here, is the server I selected today the one I'll have to play in when the game releases? ( i chose one in europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nope, everything gets wiped, so don't worry


----------



## stormcr4nk

ah that was awesome, they extended the stress test twice







so fun, got to work on some builds in spvp


----------



## bogey1337

Hi guys, whats your FPS in lions arch? Just curious.


----------



## Invisible

In case you guys didn't know, they added in the dance emotes finally. And they are awesome! Made a quick little video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7QFc9K8cv8


----------



## Shinjuku

http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/guild-wars-2/1225830p1.html
Some concerns floating about, about gw2.

I for one have been loving the beta and am not worried.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Hi guys, whats your FPS in lions arch? Just curious.


I was getting around 25-35 FPS.


----------



## rotary7

I was getting 50fps in lions arch, and thats with triple monitors.


----------



## S.M.

I get about 40fps average on my little notebook. I thought I would get a lot less. Auto-Detect medium @ 1366x768.

Lol, I can even stream and play. This APU is a beast.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Hi guys, whats your FPS in lions arch? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting around 25-35 FPS.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I was getting 50fps in lions arch, and thats with triple monitors.


Got a phenom triple core 3.6 ghz and a 6870. only getting 20 to 30 fps. Everything good on non crowded places though.








Black7hought. I notice we have the same card. What drivers are you using? My usage never hit above 70 percent.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What are your in game settings? I'm not at my computer right now but my gtx 570 struggles with super sampling on without an oc


i had fxaa on and everything on high with samping set to native

i had the in blur thing, and best texture filtering.

i feel like my pc should be able to run this at max settings, it doesn't look any better than rift and i could run rift at max. I think its just drivers but they need to be released already..


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Hi guys, whats your FPS in lions arch? Just curious.


I was getting 55-60 FPS in LA with my sig rig (3570k with a 7870 GHz edition). I didn't have Supersampling on, though, partly because I don't really like the look of it and also because my current driver doesn't like supersampling and I didn't feel like re-downloading mid-stress test. I'm not lazy, no









Edit: I did notice that I had near 100% GPU usage in the crowded areas. Glad they've optimized things since I last played.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, they added in the dance emotes finally. And they are awesome! Made a quick little video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7QFc9K8cv8


Norn = The Carlton
Human = Footloose-ish?
Charr = Haka
Sylvari = Bollywood
Asura = Robot


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canuck Boon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Hi guys, whats your FPS in lions arch? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting 55-60 FPS in LA with my sig rig (3570k with a 7870 GHz edition). I didn't have Supersampling on, though, partly because I don't really like the look of it and also because my current driver doesn't like supersampling and I didn't feel like re-downloading mid-stress test. I'm not lazy, no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I did notice that I had near 100% GPU usage in the crowded areas. Glad they've optimized things since I last played.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, they added in the dance emotes finally. And they are awesome! Made a quick little video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7QFc9K8cv8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norn = The Carlton
> Human = Footloose-ish?
> Charr = Haka
> Sylvari = Bollywood
> Asura = Robot
Click to expand...

Hopefully the drivers get better for the 6870. X(
The human dance is the shuffle.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv96KijXEC8


----------



## JAM3S121

I guess I should of played with the beta 304.79 drivers a few people have mentioned on the facebook page for GW2. I just didn't use them because of ****ty BF3 performance and bugs with some of the dynamic lighting. I really only want 60 fps.. also recording with fraps took a insane fps hit. In bf3 I can record at 60 fps and get no lag, this game was dropping 10-15 fps instantly.

I realize that it is pretty taxing when theres 20-30 people around but when I'm running around completely alone in some of the wvwvw areas I shouldn't have less than 60 fps IMO. Hopefully nvidia releases some drivers that have been "rumored"


----------



## Vhox

Made a human today and the dance sold me. >_> (ps centaurs, TOO MANY centaurs)


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Hopefully the drivers get better for the 6870. X(
> The human dance is the shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv96KijXEC8


Oh my god how could I have missed that LOL


----------



## Erio

Why is there only 5 character slot per account when there is 8 classes?
We already payed 60 dollar dam it.
At very least give us 8 slots.
The bank/bag tab is also major drawback (you have to buy more of them with real money).
They seems to make sure you use the micro-transaction shop, just when I thought Diablo 3 was bad...
This is far worse then D3, at least it is possible to play without using the RMAH,


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Why is there only 5 character slot per account when there is 8 classes?
> We already payed 60 dollar dam it...


microtransaction for character slot!


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> microtransaction for character slot!


I know that. That is what I meant by "We already payed 60 dollar dam it..."
At very least we should get 8 slots.


----------



## Descadent

just woes of buy to play game with microtransactions has it's pros and cons for sure.


----------



## djriful

Driver 305.53

Vsync off, 65 - 90 FPS, spike 180fps.

Keep in mind, the game is not fully CFX/SLI supported yet so it function as a single card.


----------



## JAM3S121

are the 305 drivers the 660 ti/ dev drivers?


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just woes of buy to play game with microtransactions has it's pros and cons for sure.


Sure but 10 USD for one character slot is just outrageous.
That is 90 dollars for to play all the classes.

I know it could change, and I really hope so.


----------



## Joneszilla

Todays stress test was the first time i got to play. Pretty much played WvW the whole time and i loved it. Game ran smooth, 50 fps even in most crowded areas with everything but supersampling on.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just woes of buy to play game with microtransactions has it's pros and cons for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but 10 USD for one character slot is just outrageous.
> That is 90 dollars for to play all the classes.
> 
> I know it could change, and I really hope so.
Click to expand...

Gems can be trade/bought with in-game gold, i dont see how youre being forced to pay with real money to get that slot.


----------



## djriful

*Big news about Game performance.*

Quote:


> Guild Wars 2 engine programmers have made major client-side and back-end improvements over the past couple of months, including several different kinds of optimizations that have led to performance gains. Because we strive to ensure the smoothest player experience possible, we try to implement these changes only when they've been appropriately tested to ensure stability. This has led to the fluctuation in performance that many players have experienced through the Beta Weekend Events and stress tests.






Source: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/bill-freist-talks-optimization-and-performance/


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Gems can be trade/bought with in-game gold, i dont see how youre being forced to pay with real money to get that slot.


True, but how much grind is needed is really the key.
For example, League of Legends F2P model sells champion and Bloodlne Champion also sells champions.
But LoL doesn't need fracture of Bloodline's grind, therefore it is bearable for me.
In Bloodline it is "technically possible" to play and get the champions, just insane amount of grinding.
This is what I fear, specially I played other Micro-tranaction games that sells inventory tab and keys, etc. In the end it is often "technically possible" to play without pay just not feasible in reality.
$30 + the bank tab and bag tab seems a whole lot of grind really,

By the way, I hate this system for design reasons too.
The way to buy these things in the ship is to convent gold to gems via AH. The price can get hugely inflated as time goes on, leaving new players who join late impossible to play without pay.
If they have a set gold price for the Micro-transaction then I might be OK. Yes, I understand this doesn't really effect me, but I hate to see other new players are force to pay. Not to mention, no new blood means the game will die fairly early. Another thing I doesn't want to see.

In short, if they doesn't have Bank/Bag tabs, Character slot and keys in the Micro-transaction I'm completely fine with it. No magic find boost would be better.


----------



## Vhox

I'll never see the appeal to have 8 characters, let alone more than 2 in an MMO. I'll stick with one for years at a time. =/


----------



## JAM3S121

In eq2 which I played for about 4 years I had used all my slots, but I had only played about 3 characters to the max level with high end pvp and raid gear.

I personally don't really make alts until my main character is "finished" or not fun anymore. I'm not one of those people that like making a new character for the sake of making one and playing every class. I like getting to the max level. In gw2 it should be pretty fun leveling up though the areas and stories are pretty well designed.

Believe me when I say the gem shop is really just a convenience shop and additional appearance items shop. You do not need a single item from it to play the game. In other F2P mmo's they require you to buy things from their cash shop to get new questing areas, to get higher levels, to equip certain tiers of gear. Not the case in GW2.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> I'll never see the appeal to have 8 characters, let alone more than 2 in an MMO. I'll stick with one for years at a time. =/


In this game - birthday presents.

Main reason i'm buying 3 more slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Big news about Game performance.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1014660/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1014662/
> 
> Source: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/bill-freist-talks-optimization-and-performance/


I don't get anywhere near that, but I guess I never used "auto detect" to find my graphics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Sure but 10 USD for one character slot is just outrageous.
> That is 90 dollars for to play all the classes.
> I know it could change, and I really hope so.


You get 5 slots for free. It's $30 to play all classes.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> I'll never see the appeal to have 8 characters, let alone more than 2 in an MMO. I'll stick with one for years at a time. =/


Allows you to have multiple builds for PvP.


----------



## Vhox

Well of course Murlocke! I more so meant actual substance of them and not mules/gift collectors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Allows you to have multiple builds for PvP.


Not like that's really hard with one character.


----------



## JAM3S121

Why would you need a separate character for a new build? I was under the impression you can change you're traits in PVP at anytime in the mists?


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> True, but how much grind is needed is really the key.
> For example, League of Legends F2P model sells champion and Bloodlne Champion also sells champions.
> But LoL doesn't need fracture of Bloodline's grind, therefore it is bearable for me.
> In Bloodline it is "technically possible" to play and get the champions, just insane amount of grinding.
> This is what I fear, specially I played other Micro-tranaction games that sells inventory tab and keys, etc. In the end it is often "technically possible" to play without pay just not feasible in reality.
> $30 + the bank tab and bag tab seems a whole lot of grind really,
> By the way, I hate this system for design reasons too.
> The way to buy these things in the ship is to convent gold to gems via AH. The price can get hugely inflated as time goes on, leaving new players who join late impossible to play without pay.
> If they have a set gold price for the Micro-transaction then I might be OK. Yes, I understand this doesn't really effect me, but I hate to see other new players are force to pay. Not to mention, no new blood means the game will die fairly early. Another thing I doesn't want to see.
> In short, if they doesn't have Bank/Bag tabs, Character slot and keys in the Micro-transaction I'm completely fine with it. No magic find boost would be better.


Seriously you were the one in the diablo 3 thread the other day claiming there is nothing wrong with diablo 3 and its great. You also went on to say its better than diablo two.
You also made a back handed comment about guild wars 2 being meh cause it was created by the original diablo team or something like that.

You are obviously coming in here to stir trouble.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Big news about Game performance.*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Source: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/bill-freist-talks-optimization-and-performance/


Seems about right for me. I have a 7950 on 12.4, and without VSync on, I'm usually around 75fps. In unpopulated, maybe small areas, it's about 110.


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> Well I managed to try out the tutorial before going to uni (The test started at 7am in NZ). Seems good and i'm getting okayish frames on 296.10 WHQL, about 50 avg with everything max except supersampling. I'm a bit worried about the server capacity, it looks like most servers are on the edge of being full with only three servers on low population. And this is only a stress test with people who are aware of the tests jumping in. Most of the people I know who are going to play don't bother to try out these tests and are buying it retail for when it releases (like 1 in 20 bother to log in). Slightly worried that on release there won't be enough room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the pre-purchase item on the character I made, is this normal? Also will the pre-purchase stuff be avaliable to all characters, it would be a bit sad that they send out the items and then wipe the characters before release


I'ma quote this, that performance graph is pretty much bang on. Need to get SLI enabled so I can get at least 60+


----------



## djriful

GW2 birthday gift?! Well I cannot wait and see about it on September 6th, 2012. I'm curious what will I receive.


----------



## Astral Fly

Remember folks, Nvidia haven't released their GW2 optimized driver yet. Version 304.79 and up contain some optimizations but not all. The driver with all the GW2 stuff should come early next week. Kepler should see a pretty huge boost and Fermi some improvements as well. So hopefully that will happen.


----------



## HighwayStar

A lot of people like to have multiple chars in MMOs so they can always play the most OP class at any given time....these are typically the same people whom never really get high rated in PvP despite having knowledge of many classes because they never REALLY learn 1 or 2 classes well.









I'm making a theif. That's probably it.


----------



## xxkedzxx

The 560ti frames is a bit off but not by much. They're fairly straight on with the performance and I've seen tremendous gains since first BWE. I averaged 70-90fps or more with that card coupled with a slightly overclocked Phenom II 955

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GW2 birthday gift?! Well I cannot wait and see about it on September 6th, 2012. I'm curious what will I receive.


In gw1, birthday gift is for birthday of your character. So year after you create your char, you should see a gift box in your backpack.


----------



## dante`afk

did anyone experience the same issues?

the game crashed pretty often for me with OC on the CPU, GPU OC was no problem.

as soon as I set my cpu on default clock, no crashes anymore and even more fps . with crashes I mean that only the game crashed and brought up the arenanet problem report tool, not the whole computer (the OC works fine on everything else, though gw2 doesnt even use that much of cpu power)


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> did anyone experience the same issues?
> the game crashed pretty often for me with OC on the CPU, GPU OC was no problem.


i have 2 OC cpus and so far i had no problems. One AMD [email protected],6ghz and [email protected]


----------



## salvanos

need easy and fast guide to increase the slot inventory
it's really get annoying for me

lack information, first time play gw2

1. what gathering tool needed for crafting the bag?
2. how fast someone can use the guild storage? how to use it? is it world wide? or some specific location?


----------



## Siigari

Hey guys. I'll be streaming GW2 starting on the 25th when it comes out, so be sure to come check out my channel! http://www.own3d.tv/Siigari

And here are a few screenshots I took, I think my little character looks adorable. It's SO EASY to run the game on high graphics settings but holy cow does this game guzzle your CPU or what? ;D Also, I think the ground could be littered with more flora and fauna, but I probably understand why they kept it to a minimum (herbing and stuff.)


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> need easy and fast guide to increase the slot inventory
> it's really get annoying for me
> lack information, first time play gw2
> 1. what gathering tool needed for crafting the bag?
> 2. how fast someone can use the guild storage? how to use it? is it world wide? or some specific location?


0) carry salvage kit with you, salvage what you can, right click on item which you get from salvaging -> store colectibles (item will be transfered to your bank, it should keep your bag allmost empty)
1) http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Crafting (leather working and tailoring, both are supplied from salvagables so i guess no gathering tool req. but anyway, since these tools dont take any place in inventory, you should have all of them and then you can perhaps sell gathered stuff by right click -> sell at trading post.)
2) i think i've seen guild storages in capital cities, but im not sure.


----------



## Saberfang

I'm not really fond on that performance graph posted.

They only mention the CPU and the GPU without giving any information on the resolution, I assume it's 1920x1080 but who knows, which have a great importance on performance. Then by estimating my 470GTX fps from the graph, which should be in between the 460 and 560ti performance, I should get around 52fps average, let's say 50 because my CPU is a bit older than a i5, but that is not even close at the 37fps average that I got in game yesterday with the 304 nvidia beta driver.

Or the final release and the driver they have are more optimized than ours or something is off at least with my system


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> need easy and fast guide to increase the slot inventory
> it's really get annoying for me
> lack information, first time play gw2
> 1. what gathering tool needed for crafting the bag?
> 2. how fast someone can use the guild storage? how to use it? is it world wide? or some specific location?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> 0) carry salvage kit with you, salvage what you can, right click on item which you get from salvaging -> store colectibles (item will be transfered to your bank, it should keep your bag allmost empty)
> 1) http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Crafting (leather working and tailoring, both are supplied from salvagables so i guess no gathering tool req. but anyway, since these tools dont take any place in inventory, you should have all of them and then you can perhaps sell gathered stuff by right click -> sell at trading post.)
> 2) i think i've seen guild storages in capital cities, but im not sure.


Don't forget about the "Deposit All Collectibles" button that is in the little gear menu of your bags. That takes care of a whole inventory worth of collectibles with one click.

More than one profession can make bags. I think the armorsmith can make boxes which function the same was as bags. So you need a pick to harvest metal ore or cloth from salvaged gear to make bags.

You can also just buy some bags from general merchants (and maybe some karma merchants) for not much money. They are small bags but it is enough to get you started quickly.


----------



## Ollii

guys, pls


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> 
> guys, pls


?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> ?


I think he is talking about how its been 740 posts in this thread since he was last able to read it. It has been moving fairly quickly and I expect it to explode come release time.


----------



## Siigari

Hey, regarding the frame rate and stuff, I'd like to take a moment to chime in.

Running my sig rig, I was able to produce 60 FPS fairly stable (some dips to 50 once in a great while) while questing and doing combat, etc. When I turned on my stream and streamed at a full 1080p I was hitting 100% cpu usage and struggled with frames down to about 50 FPS. Here's the thing -- when I dropped to 720p streaming (still running the game at 1080p) I was getting a stable 60 FPS and ~90% CPU usage.

Interesting.


----------



## Fletcherea

Hey guys, is you HoM automatically linked when you register gw2 with the same email/user as the orig? Or do you do it in game some how when it launches?
Have not found any details on this yet!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

That graph is about right, i get between 55-60fps on the best looking setting with my GTX 470. As for the pay for items and such - i think they are doing it the RIGHT way, yeah maybe character slots and such are a tad too expensive but im sure they will have deals and sales but none of the items really give THAT much of a boost and most of the XP, Karma and such bonuses can be found in game as well

I might buy things from it, considering its no monthly fee and such, just gotta make sure i spend less then what the wow monthly fee is and i am happy (about £6) i doubt that i will buy any more slots seeing as i dont like the Warrior, Guardian, Mesmer or the Ranger that much anyway - Necro, Ele, Thief, Engineer should be enough for me.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Is there a maximum amount of character slots?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is there a maximum amount of character slots?


Im going too guess 8 - seeing as that is how many professions there are (5 useable at star, 3 have too be purchased)


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You get 5 slots for free. It's $30 to play all classes.


You don't really get them for free.
The game cost 60 dollars.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> 
> guys, pls


don't care..
keep posting
LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Don't forget about the "Deposit All Collectibles" button that is in the little gear menu of your bags. That takes care of a whole inventory worth of collectibles with one click.
> More than one profession can make bags. I think the armorsmith can make boxes which function the same was as bags. So you need a pick to harvest metal ore or cloth from salvaged gear to make bags.
> You can also just buy some bags from general merchants (and maybe some karma merchants) for not much money. They are small bags but it is enough to get you started quickly.


yup armorsmith can make inventory slot too (last information from google)
is it easy to gather iron?

any idea what the importance from speciality like leathership or armorship?
i know it's creating some stuff useful for the character, but CMIIW all cool equip could get from the dungeoun reward / buy from karma


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Metal is easy to gather. There are plenty of places to gather it from. Just make sure when you start the game you buy a set of gathering tools (wood axe, pick axe, sickle) so you can gather anything you find.

Much like the high end dungeon gear, there will be plenty of great looking stuff available for good crafters. The real perk of crafting is that you can always get the specs you want on your gear. If you want a set of all crit gear, or all health gear, it would be tough to find it from random drops. A crafter could grab any missing materials from the AH and have a full set of cutom made gear. But if you keep your crafting level high you can just make yourself a set of gear that fits your needs.

Some crafting will make items you need to produce legendary weapons, so in that way crafting indirectly makes some of the best looks weapons in the game.


----------



## remz1337

can you craft weapons and armor and sell them?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> can you craft weapons and armor and sell them?


I think so, but I've never tried.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> You don't really get them for free.
> The game cost 60 dollars.


Oh come on, the $60 price tag is not for 5 character slots. You get 5 character slots free with the $60 game, you are paying for the game's content. That's like saying the $60 price tag is $50 for the 5 slots, and $10 for the actual game content.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Oh come on, the $60 price tag is not for 5 character slots. You get 5 character slots free with the $60 game, you are paying for the game's content. That's like saying the $60 price tag is $50 for the 5 slots, and $10 for the actual game content.


i disagree, the 5 character slots is PART of the content - i mean you would have LESS content with fewer Character slots as you wouldnt be able too try all the races at the very least - i personally think having 5 races and 8 professions but only 5 character slots shows that from the start they had there eyes on the Pay Store - charging $10 (about £8?) is a VERY bad move

You are basically paying MORE too be able too play other race/profession combos without having too delete characters first


----------



## remz1337

you are really pissed by that? come on, we get a freaking awesome mmorpg for 60$ and no monthly fee and you expect them to give you free expansion? you know those guys needs a pay to live right? anyway, it just looks like this game isn't for you.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> you are really pissed by that? come on, we get a freaking awesome mmorpg for 60$ and no monthly fee and you expect them to give you free expansion? you know those guys needs a pay to live right? anyway, it just looks like this game isn't for you.


Lol, why would i hate a game simply because of the pay store - for the most part i am fine with it. Just think that Character Slots and The bag extender thing are both TOO expensive, Though i will likely spend money on it i wont be buying the extra character slots unless they release an expansion with a new race/case - as i hate the Sylvari and the Ranger, Mesmer, Warrior and the Guardian all dont interest me so i am very much happy too stick with Charr/Human/Asura/Norn with my Necro, Ele, Engineer and Thief

Likely going with:

Charr Engineer
Human Thief
Human/Asura Necro
Human Ele

I can always use that 5th spot for the Norn and most likely Ranger


----------



## HighwayStar

I was just about to go ahead and get the game on Amazon when it dawned on me that I don't know enough about PvP.

Is there any open world pvp/ganking at all in this game? If not then I guess I'll skip this one or go back to TERA or WoW.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> i disagree, the 5 character slots is PART of the content - i mean you would have LESS content with fewer Character slots as you wouldnt be able too try all the races at the very least - i personally think having 5 races and 8 professions but only 5 character slots shows that from the start they had there eyes on the Pay Store - charging $10 (about £8?) is a VERY bad move
> You are basically paying MORE too be able too play other race/profession combos without having too delete characters first


Of course they have their eyes on the pay store. They've stated that the game was built with it in mind. The game requires people to buy gems with $ to stay afloat. How can they pay their department to keep working on the game, keep the servers up, etc off of just initial purchases? They stated in an interview that they expect the initial game purchases to cover the 6 years of development cost and advertising campaign, profits will come from the pay store and possibly future expansions. However, expansions also have high development costs.

There is no monthly fee _because_ they expect people to spend ~$12/month or so in the pay store. While it's not required, some will spend more than that while others will spend less. They still need a steady income to keep the game going. 5 character slots is plenty to experience the majority of the game. Most people won't play all 8 professions, and it allows you to play all 5 races.

Look at it this way.

The game comes with:
5x Character Slots: $10 each in gem store: Total of $50.
1x Bank Slot: $10 each in gem store. Total of $10.
Total of $60 in cash shop.

So you just got WvW, sPVP, and the entire PVE world all for free *for life*. Pretty good deal if you ask me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I was just about to go ahead and get the game on Amazon when it dawned on me that I don't know enough about PvP.
> Is there any open world pvp/ganking at all in this game? If not then I guess I'll skip this one or go back to TERA or WoW.


PVE and PVP are totally separate, you can't even use the same gear. PVP gear is totally cosmetic, so everyone is the same strength in PVP. You can't fight people out in the PVE world. First time i've heard of someone not wanting to buy a game because there is no ganking.









Open world PVP is WvW, which is it's own huge area.. but you still can't really gank someone of equal strength unless they are really bad.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I was just about to go ahead and get the game on Amazon when it dawned on me that I don't know enough about PvP.
> Is there any open world pvp/ganking at all in this game? If not then I guess I'll skip this one or go back to TERA or WoW.


WvWvW is great = 3 servers going out for each other getting sieges and such
Spvp = great, the maps are SO well made and alot of fun

(my opinion)


----------



## chris82

yeah because 5 charcters just isnt enough!seriously i suppose some people are never happy getting a mmo for a massive amount of £35 with no subscription fee at all (yes u can pay for stuff thats your choice not forced like subscriptions) for less than a 1 month subscription you can get another character slot and money in your wallet if you so need a million charcters

anyway to more important matters.
http://youtu.be/P6xImnS3GQ4


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Of course they have their eyes on the pay store. They've stated that the game was built with it in mind. The game requires people to buy gems with $ to stay afloat. How can they pay their department to keep working on the game, keep the servers up, etc off of just initial purchases? They stated in an interview that they expect the initial game purchases to cover the 6 years of development cost and advertising campaign, profits will come from the pay store and possibly future expansions. However, expansions also have high development costs.
> There is no monthly fee _because_ they expect people to spend ~$12/month or so in the pay store. While it's not required, some will spend more than that while others will spend less. They still need a steady income to keep the game going. 5 character slots is plenty to experience the majority of the game. Most people won't play all 8 professions, and it allows you to play all 5 races.
> Look at it this way.
> The game comes with:
> 5x Character Slots: $10 each in gem store: Total of $50.
> 1x Bank Slot: $10 each in gem store. Total of $10.
> Total of $60 in cash shop.
> So you just got WvW, sPVP, and the entire PVE world all for attached for free *for life*. Pretty good deal.


free for life? Not quite - free until the game becomes old and no one wants too play it (it WILL happen - how long should be 5+ years but still not for LIFE)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> yeah because 5 charcters just isnt enough!seriously i suppose some people are never happy getting a mmo for a massive amount of £35 with no subscription fee at all (yes u can pay for stuff thats your choice not forced like subscriptions) for less than a 1 month subscription you can get another character slot and money in your wallet if you so need a million charcters
> anyway to more important matters.
> http://youtu.be/P6xImnS3GQ4


Asura = Robot = Best Dance emote EVER


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Lol, why would i hate a game simply because of the pay store - for the most part i am fine with it. Just think that Character Slots and The bag extender thing are both TOO expensive, Though i will likely spend money on it i wont be buying the extra character slots unless they release an expansion with a new race/case - as i hate the Sylvari and the Ranger, Mesmer, Warrior and the Guardian all dont interest me so i am very much happy too stick with Charr/Human/Asura/Norn with my Necro, Ele, Engineer and Thief
> Likely going with:
> Charr Engineer
> Human Thief
> Human/Asura Necro
> Human Ele
> I can always use that 5th spot for the Norn and most likely Ranger


im doing something fairly similiar with my caharcter choices probably only do one charcter maybe two though:

Charr Engineer
Human Thief
Human Necro
asura mesmer


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Asura = Robot = Best Dance emote EVER


^^^ this is fact^^^


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> im doing something fairly similiar with my caharcter choices probably only do one charcter maybe two though:
> Charr Engineer
> Human Thief
> Human Necro
> asura mesmer


Ele/Thief will be my mains with the others more about having a break from the professions so they dont become boring or anything


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> ^^^ this is fact^^^


I spent like 10mins just sat there laughing at my Asura doing the robot it was SO good








Might even make a character Asura JUST for the dance lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> free for life? Not quite - free until the game becomes old and no one wants too play it (it WILL happen - how long should be 5+ years but still not for LIFE)


I meant "life" as in, as long as the game is still up you can play it. Like the "lifetime subscriptions" that many MMOs do for ~$300, and when they take the servers down that subscription ends.

GW1 is over 7 years old now, still has a community, even with the fact they stopped releasing regular content/expansions back in 2007 when EOTN released. There hasn't really been any major content since then outside of a few quest chains and stuff. By the time GW2 dies out, i'm sure we will get well beyond our $60 worth.


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I spent like 10mins just sat there laughing at my Asura doing the robot it was SO good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might even make a character Asura JUST for the dance lol


im hoping to make a charcater that looks a little like Mc Hammer then its a dance off my friend!







get ready to be served!pahahaha


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Hey, regarding the frame rate and stuff, I'd like to take a moment to chime in.
> Running my sig rig, I was able to produce 60 FPS fairly stable (some dips to 50 once in a great while) while questing and doing combat, etc. When I turned on my stream and streamed at a full 1080p I was hitting 100% cpu usage and struggled with frames down to about 50 FPS. Here's the thing -- when I dropped to 720p streaming (still running the game at 1080p) I was getting a stable 60 FPS and ~90% CPU usage.
> Interesting.


do you get very noticeable framerate spikes when you spin the camera (your character turning around) ?

if you don't, that right there might be the proof that the game is CPU intensive

Maybe its finally time....... *stares at chassis*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I meant "life" as in, as long as the game is still up you can play it. Like the "lifetime subscriptions" that many MMOs do for ~$300, and when they take the servers down that subscription ends.
> GW1 is over 7 years old now, still has a community, even with the fact they stopped releasing regular content/expansions back in 2007 when EOTN released. There hasn't really been any major content since then outside of a few quest chains and stuff. By the time GW2 dies out, i'm sure we will get well beyond our $60 worth.


Thats true, i am sure it will have a longer life then GW1 partly due too the fact it actually seems too have an End Game content. I am sure we will get Expansions but based on the fact i know next too nothing about GW Lore what those expansions could be i think will remain unknown for now. I am worried about reading they could add "missions" too the Pay Store though how accurate this is i dont know


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> im hoping to make a charcater that looks a little like Mc Hammer then its a dance off my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get ready to be served!pahahaha


Pfffft, Im white and EVERYONE knows that we make the best dancers


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So you just got WvW, sPVP, and the entire PVE world all for free *for life*. Pretty good deal if you ask me.
> PVE and PVP are totally separate, you can't even use the same gear. PVP gear is totally cosmetic, so everyone is the same strength in PVP. You can't fight people out in the PVE world. First time i've heard of someone not wanting to buy a game because there is no ganking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open world PVP is WvW, which is it's own huge area.. but you still can't really gank someone of equal strength unless they are really bad.


I was always an advocate for open world ganking in all of the mmos i've played. I was apart almost exclusively pvp only guilds. We set up guild vs guild fights at locations in WoW sometimes and sometimes we would group up or form a raid and just pretty much clear entire zones for a few hours. Kind of makes me sad to hear that there's no open pvp whatsoever in this game I was really looking forward to playing it. I guess I have 2 days or so to decide hmmm:thinking:


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Anyone who likes sPvP should check our videos








We upload tournament matches (with original TeamSpeak sound) and some guides. All the footage is in spanish, but the matches are pretty much self-explanatory and we always upload different PoVs. Anyways, if there's a good amount of people willing to watch the guides, I'll have no problem making them also in english









Here you have some:









Hope you enjoy it







!


----------



## djriful

Not sure why you guys are so serious about the price of the game.

WoW + Xpac for the last 6 years total spending at minimum is *$1815+* that I've spend on that MMO.

Right now the GW2 is $90 spending total + possible another $50 at launch.


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Pfffft, Im white and EVERYONE knows that we make the best dancers


it looks to be that we are on a even playing field there i too am a world class cracker....
im hoping the power of the hammer will give me a slight edge.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I was always an advocate for open world ganking in all of the mmos i've played. I was apart almost exclusively pvp only guilds. We set up guild vs guild fights at locations in WoW sometimes and sometimes we would group up or form a raid and just pretty much clear entire zones for a few hours. Kind of makes me sad to hear that there's no open pvp whatsoever in this game I was really looking forward to playing it. I guess I have 2 days or so to decide hmmm:thinking:


As another fan of PvP, WvW is like a dream come true. It loses the fun of doing it in the PvE zones we all know and love and the occasional fun of steam rolling lowbies, but the ability to claim keeps for your guild, upgrade them, and build siege weapons to assualt other keeps more than makes up for it to me. It's like 4 times the size of a WoW zone (if not more, its been a while) and is filled with other guilds trying to do the same thing as you and everyone is competing for the glory of the server. I would love to have more world PVP fans on the server I end up playing on.

But yeah, check it out more. There are plenty of videos on youtube. It might suprise you.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> it looks to be that we are on a even playing field there i too am a world class cracker....
> im hoping the power of the hammer will give me a slight edge.


My Afro will laugh at your puny Hammer.


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> My Afro will laugh at your puny Hammer.


damn your affro power.......
ill get you next time gadget.......................................


----------



## djriful

As a Elementalist, I finally got the lightning hammer and all those abilities are exactly like Thor. It was entertaining by rampage into a crowd of people.


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Oh come on, the $60 price tag is not for 5 character slots. You get 5 character slots free with the $60 game, you are paying for the game's content. That's like saying the $60 price tag is $50 for the 5 slots, and $10 for the actual game content.


Character slot should come with the game in the first place. If you buy a car, they give you the key too.
For a game that advertise 8 class people expect to be able to play all of them.
By the way, I said 90 dollar to *PLAY* 8 classes, not 90 dollar for 8 character slots.
You obvious needs the game to PLAY the classes.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> damn your affro power.......
> ill get you next time gadget.......................................


I'll have dodge ready and waiting







lol


----------



## Fletcherea

Sweet, car analogies, hopefully a restaurant one is coming soon!

Just got my 7 year gifts on a couple toons not long ago in gw1 =D purple and a yellow


----------



## Cantii

This last stress test was one of the best optimized yet, and it definitely looks and feels like it's ready for release. With my sig rig, and my CPU downclocked to stock (due to Florida summer, whee), I'm hitting 45-75 FPS in open areas on High settings, FXAA and Native sampling with best filtering and hi-res character models. In WvW and PvP in general, as well as crowded events, I just dip into the 35-50 range, which is pretty darn fantastic. I'm running the 12.8 drivers, btw.

I really can't wait for this head start to begin. I've been chomping at the bit for this game for a while, and the more I play it and see how it's changed from build to build, I get the feeling that this isn't going to be your normal MMO where the devs give the feeling of apathy. I've never seen a dev team be so active and so responsive to feedback and the community as a whole and I just believe that it bodes well for the quality and life of the game.

Still undecided as far as server goes, but definitely know what I'm going to play:

Sylvari Guardian
Nord Engineer
Human Mesmer
Charr Thief

It's gonna be epic


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Character slot should come with the game in the first place. If you buy a car, they give you the key too.
> For a game that advertise 8 class people expect to be able to play all of them.
> By the way, I said 90 dollar to *PLAY* 8 classes, not 90 dollar for 8 character slots.
> You obvious needs the game to PLAY the classes.


You don't need character slots to START the game like a car key and you DO pay extra if you want it to have remote start or other fancy tricks. You pay extra for an automatic transmission, fancy radio, leather, floor mats, etc, and advertises people dropping giant rocks in the back or sliding around on a track and then says "It can't really do this, just a commercial, drive safe and don't put rocks in your car" but cars aren't games so the analogy is silly and falls apart depending on peoples personal value of things.

And you can play all of them anyway, you just can't play all 8 at the same time. You get 5 slots because there are 5 races so you can play through all 5 races stories and you don't get screwed out of any major content. I'll probably be keeping 4 slots full of my favorite professions and keep the 5th open for making/deleting the other classes for sPvP as my mood changes on which class is my 5th favorite.

You can also buy char slots with gems and you can get gems with gold. So you might even be able to buy an additional slot with in game gold after you play through your first 5 characters if you REALLY then feel the urge to go on play a 6th+ class. Unless gems are insanely expensive, which may very well end up being the case, then you would have to be an AH guru.


----------



## murderbymodem

I have no problem paying money for extra character slots if I want them.

The problem I have with the game is that they allow people to buy stupid cosmetic items like Aviator sunglasses. It's not even the actual micro transaction process that annoys me, I understand they want to make extra money to keep the game going, but selling stupid items like aviator sunglasses ruins the fantasy feel for me.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I have no problem paying money for extra character slots if I want them.
> The problem I have with the game is that they allow people to buy stupid cosmetic items like Aviator sunglasses. It's not even the actual micro transaction process that annoys me, I understand they want to make extra money to keep the game going, but selling stupid items like aviator sunglasses ruins the fantasy feel for me.


I want Ozzy's shades!


My main in GW1 already looks like Geddy Lee:


I'm OK with things like sunglasses. Boxing gloves are alright I guess... They already have the GW2 Dragon Logo T-Shirts. I think thus far they know where to draw the line but I can certainly understand your sentiment.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I have no problem paying money for extra character slots if I want them.
> The problem I have with the game is that they allow people to buy stupid cosmetic items like Aviator sunglasses. It's not even the actual micro transaction process that annoys me, I understand they want to make extra money to keep the game going, but selling stupid items like aviator sunglasses ruins the fantasy feel for me.


LOL. I actually kind of agree with this. I'm really hoping I never have to see those stupid slotted sunglasses or other trashy pop-culture stuff everywhere. Lord help them if I see a rageface mask. If the Aviators are as far as they go, I can live with that. I'm not even one of those crazy people who complains that everything in a game is immersion breaking, but everything else does such a good fitting the theme of the game.

At the end of the day, its a small price to pay for no subfee though.


----------



## staryoshi

I finally pre-ordered the standard edition and netted the head start as well as $5 Amazon credit for a future game purchase. I'm looking forward to launch!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I finally pre-ordered the standard edition and netted the head start as well as $5 Amazon credit for a future game purchase. I'm looking forward to launch!


Isn't Pre-ordered for 1 day headstart only?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Isn't Pre-ordered for 1 day headstart only?


Says 3 days here, so I'm not sure.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MAYXI0/ref=oh_d__o00_details_o00__i00
Quote:


> Pre-Purchase Bonus $5 Credit + In-Game Items
> Pre-purchase Guild Wars 2 for PC download and get a $5 Video Games Credit plus 3-Day Head-start access to create a Guild Wars 2 account early, as well as the Hero's Band, which provides the following benefits: +2 Power, +2 Precision, +2 Toughness, +2 Vitality, +2 Condition Damage, +2% Critical Damage, and +2 Healing. You will receive the Hero's Band via the in-game mail system when you log in to Guild Wars 2 and create a character. NOTE: Beta keys do not activate on NCSoft Master Accounts, you must activate it at https://register.guildwars2.com/ Limit one per household. Amazon reserves the right to change or terminate this promotion at any time. Offer will be extended to all existing pre-purchase. Game releases August 28, 2012.


When I said pre-ordered, I meant pre-purchased.


----------



## ForNever

no, standard digital edition pre*purchase* after registration unlocks on the 25th, I just bought and verified.


----------



## Rickles

can't decide on race / class combo.... human... norn... char... warrior.... thief.... maybe i will play without a main...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Says 3 days here, so I'm not sure.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MAYXI0/ref=oh_d__o00_details_o00__i00
> When I said pre-ordered, I meant pre-purchased.


Ah then yeah pre-purchase is 3day headstart


----------



## staryoshi

When I was younger and strapped for cash I pre-ordered games, now I just pre-purchase them so I use the terms (incorrectly) interchangeably







(Only for the epic games, that is - I don't pre-purchase often)


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> When I was younger and strapped for cash I pre-ordered games, now I just pre-purchase them so I use the terms (incorrectly) interchangeably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Only for the epic games, that is - I don't pre-purchase often)


Aye, often they are used interchangeably.

Not so in this case, though.

Pre-order = "reserving" a copy, putting some money down towards it, etc.
Pre-purchase = buying the game now, playing it later

1 day headstart vs 3 day.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

It is so hard to game this week, anytime I play something I just wish I could play GW2 instead.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> It is so hard to game this week, anytime I play something I just wish I could play GW2 instead.


I've been working on a speed run record for Mirror's Edge for a while now, so atleast I got something to occupy my time.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> It is so hard to game this week, anytime I play something I just wish I could play GW2 instead.


^^ I can't get into anything either.... I think I've watched every GW2 related video at least twice over the last couple days and it's just made the anticipation all that much worse.









On the flip side I was blessed by a phone call today and my wifes dog sitter canceled. So I've somehow managed to get out of a wedding / family reunion weekend away......
*YUS!!!!!!*

It's just GW2 and I for 72 hours.









Also, I don't know if it's just me and the fact that I spent 4 years running around as a cow but I can't get over the fact that the Charr resemble Tauren a bit. I think it's just their posture and the tail. Hopefully I'll get over it once I get in game because I really like the look and atmosphere of their home city.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> I've been working on a speed run record for Mirror's Edge for a while now, so atleast I got something to occupy my time.


Haven't played this for ages. Think I might have a blast.


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> It is so hard to game this week, anytime I play something I just wish I could play GW2 instead.


I was hoping that Darksiders 2 would hold me over until GW2 released, but the FoV is giving me migraines -___- At least the Total War bundle I bought during the Steam Summer Sale is getting put to good use. Sunday is the last day of my summer job and unfortunately I'm not allowed vacation days. I feel a severe case of apathy coming on... for Saturday, at least.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Wish I could get to 40pts in my HoM but freakin maintenance won't let me in...
How am I supposed to farm 19 minis, 2 armors and 2 maxed titles in 48h?


----------



## ElectroManiac

Hello guys.

I have read some of you talk with a lot of exciting on this game, I haven't been able to play the beta, but I kind want to buy the game. The last two MMO I play were Swtor and Rift. I love playing them. I love playing PVE and do some PVP once in a while. I like to be part of a group an do some PVE.

Do you think I will enjoying playing this if I like Rift or Swtor?

Will there be some OCN clans and stuff?

PM me with your thoughts about the game if you have the time.

Thanks!


----------



## pent

yeah i cant wait omg 8/24 at 11:59pm


----------



## oni5115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Wish I could get to 40pts in my HoM but freakin maintenance won't let me in...
> How am I supposed to farm 19 minis, 2 armors and 2 maxed titles in 48h?


Me too, though I know I won't make that for a long time; if ever. Though I am trying to complete some of the titles to get closer. I was hoping to get the shield/mace combo of items for my guardian. Got the shield at least, but the mace is 19 or so points. /grumble servers won't let me into Nundu Bay for teh vanquishing of missions.


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> yeah i cant wait omg 8/24 at 11:59pm


You mean 11:59:59.999.999 sec


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have read some of you talk with a lot of exciting on this game, I haven't been able to play the beta, but I kind want to buy the game. The last two MMO I play were Swtor and Rift. I love playing them. I love playing PVE and do some PVP once in a while. I like to be part of a group an do some PVE.
> Do you think I will enjoying playing this if I like Rift or Swtor?
> Will there be some OCN clans and stuff?
> PM me with your thoughts about the game if you have the time.
> Thanks!


Yes.

Yes.

Its worth a shot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











They've delivered.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Will there be some OCN clans and stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild


----------



## salvanos

Btw, i'd just change my resolution into 1080p
and it's still annoying, especially when i using big character and some obstruction like wall or building behind the character

any setting to make the character become smaller and wider vision?

more or less like 3rd person with some vision on back area


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> ^^ I can't get into anything either.... I think I've watched every GW2 related video at least twice over the last couple days and it's just made the anticipation all that much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side I was blessed by a phone call today and my wifes dog sitter canceled. So I've somehow managed to get out of a wedding / family reunion weekend away......
> *YUS!!!!!!*
> It's just GW2 and I for 72 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's just me and the fact that I spent 4 years running around as a cow but I can't get over the fact that the Charr resemble Tauren a bit. I think it's just their posture and the tail. Hopefully I'll get over it once I get in game because I really like the look and atmosphere of their home city.


They definitely don't move like Tauren, or feel much like them (to me) when playing the game. Not that I'm saying I've played it, since saying I played it would be violating the terms of any NDA I may or may not have signed.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> They definitely don't move like Tauren, or feel much like them (to me) when playing the game. Not that I'm saying I've played it, since saying I played it would be violating the terms of any NDA I may or may not have signed.


The NDA was lifted a loooooooooooooooong time ago (March, I think it was?). A ton of people have been playing in the stress tests.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Yes.
> Yes.
> Its worth a shot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've delivered.


Ok ok after seen some videos and this I'm decide gonna buy it. Gonna masturbate now thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild


Cool definitely will join OCN guild


----------



## Heimsgard

Tomorrow I need to run to the store and buy all my goodies. Going to get ready to stay up all night when the game launches Friday at 11:59pm (Might be sooner from what I heard). I am so excited can't believe the launch well headstart is almost here! =D


----------



## Canuck Boon

Stress Test in 7 minutes.

Source: https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/posts/10151081534854209

Edit: Confirmed on their Twitter account, too.


----------



## djriful

*Quote:*


> *We will be conducting another stress test IN 10 MIN from 09:10 PM PDT to 10:10 PM PDT.
> 
> All characters from previous stress tests have been wiped.
> 
> We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed.
> 
> Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch.
> 
> By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game.
> 
> Please note:
> - The stress test is open to anyone who has pre-purchased Guild Wars 2.
> - You will not be able to buy gems during this stress test.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!*


https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/posts/10151081534854209

ops someone got it before me. oh well haha


----------



## Mongo

How can this be stress test? A stress test is to let large groups of people in at times to see what the servers can handle. Not open the servers for an hour at off time with almost no warning to anyone.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> How can this be stress test? A stress test is to let large groups of people in at times to see what the servers can handle. Not open the servers for an hour at off time with almost no warning to anyone.


Stress test for other side of the planet. Better not thinking about your side only.


----------



## Pibbz

Does anyone know how this game runs on Core2Duos?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> yeah i cant wait omg 8/24 at 11:59pm
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 11:59:59.999.999 sec
Click to expand...

You mean 8:59.99? They said they may go three hours early

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Does anyone know how this game runs on Core2Duos?


Not sure. Haven't had a dual core in years.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## CRosko42

Nice little surprise to end my night with a little fun.

The biggest thing I love about the game is the sense of everything being alive. I feel like there's so many places where I can go and just wander around looking at things.

Sure, combat is great too, but being able to be in a beautifully rendered environment is great too and allows me to get much more immersed into the game. I just hope Nvidia gets a beta driver out by Friday night.


----------



## Bielijbog

Just picked up a Naga from Fry's to try it out. Figured I was better off getting it there for less hassle on a return if I don't like it.


----------



## Canuck Boon

ANet's such a tease.


----------



## djriful

The mouse acceleration... I feel like dragging a stone around to turn my camera. Or I think they reset all my settings.


----------



## thelamacmdr

WOO I got in about 10 minutes of character customization before the game ended, oddly enough I really enjoyed those 10 minutes and it made my night...when this game releases I clearly will never get anything done ever.


----------



## Vhox

Longest few days ever, especially since they tease us!


----------



## JAM3S121

I just want to report I had great SLI performance tonight. The 304.79 drivers gave me a constant 50-100 fps and although turning vsync on gave me somewhat crappy performance I had no screen tearing or over heating issues so it was fine leaving it off.


----------



## Vhox

35-60fps(vsync on) with settings on max with a handful of people around tonight, but I'm also using oooold drivers(295.73). Hoping to see my low end move up a bit with newer drivers that are out next week supposedly.

May look into the 304.79 ones in the mean time though!


----------



## sprower

Bah.. It completely slipped my mind to find out if GW2 had multimonitor support.
Right into char creation vert- is hosed. Here's to hoping they get it fully supported by launch.


----------



## Celeras

I hate how full screen windowed doesnt lock your cursor to the game


----------



## pjBSOD

This is the most excited I've been for the launch of a game in a long time.

I'm not sure if anyone still uses ancient 5850's (or just one) like me, but I'm pretty terrified of updating my drivers. I've been on 12.1 for a long time now because if I go any higher (at least 12.2, 12.3, 12.4 - even on a clean install) I get 116 TDR BSOD's. I guess my cards just don't like those drivers.

So my question is, does anyone here playing GW2 own a 5850 or two in crossfire and are the latest drivers or the drivers you're on now play it well? I played the first and last beta weekend, and both didn't run very smoothly with settings just on High with eye candy turned off. I heard that was because the beta didn't really utilize GPU's well for anyone up until very recently, so I'm just wondering.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> This is the most excited I've been for the launch of a game in a long time.
> I'm not sure if anyone still uses ancient 5850's (or just one) like me, but I'm pretty terrified of updating my drivers. I've been on 12.1 for a long time now because if I go any higher (at least 12.2, 12.3, 12.4 - even on a clean install) I get 116 TDR BSOD's. I guess my cards just don't like those drivers.
> So my question is, does anyone here playing GW2 own a 5850 or two in crossfire and are the latest drivers or the drivers you're on now play it well? I played the first and last beta weekend, and both didn't run very smoothly with settings just on High with eye candy turned off. I heard that was because the beta didn't really utilize GPU's well for anyone up until very recently, so I'm just wondering.


FWIW i was playing at work just now on a poxy i5 Dell that I crammed a spare 5850 into and it ran very well. Win8 using 12.8 beta drivers with setting just on the 'Best Appearance' pre-set or whatever it was.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'll see what happens when I run the game on 12.1. If it's crappy, I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and try the latest drivers. Ugh, I need a new GPU. I hate having to live in fear of updating my video card drivers


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> This is the most excited I've been for the launch of a game in a long time.
> I'm not sure if anyone still uses ancient 5850's (or just one) like me, but I'm pretty terrified of updating my drivers. I've been on 12.1 for a long time now because if I go any higher (at least 12.2, 12.3, 12.4 - even on a clean install) I get 116 TDR BSOD's. I guess my cards just don't like those drivers.
> So my question is, does anyone here playing GW2 own a 5850 or two in crossfire and are the latest drivers or the drivers you're on now play it well? I played the first and last beta weekend, and both didn't run very smoothly with settings just on High with eye candy turned off. I heard that was because the beta didn't really utilize GPU's well for anyone up until very recently, so I'm just wondering.


Did you try to take one card out and install 12.8?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you try to take one card out and install 12.8?


I'll see how everything works out first before removing a card and going without crossfire. Both cards work brilliantly on 12.1, but any higher driver versions have been very unrewarding. Hopefully I won't have to have any headaches if I need to update and I'll just be able to enjoy the game.

For the record, since I've been out of the driver scene so long, what are "the" drivers to use right now for crossfire setups for the GW2 launch?


----------



## djriful

There is a 12.8 CAP1 coming I've heard.


----------



## pjBSOD

Cool, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> The NDA was lifted a loooooooooooooooong time ago (March, I think it was?). A ton of people have been playing in the stress tests.


Can I get a source on this? No offense.
I see that around that time the press was allowed to talk about it, but that the CBT testers were still under NDA. It was explained to me by an ArenaNet employee they don't want people hearing about anything that might not have made it into the game and whining about it, so CBT testers will never be able to talk about their experience.
Either way, it is a great game that in my opinion will have people rethinking MMO tropes for quite some time.


----------



## Invisible

So happy that the only class this semester I actually have to be on campus for is on Monday.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So happy that the only class this semester I actually have to be on campus for is on Monday.


How is that?! I'm on campus for class 12 hours a day 4 days a week...


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Can I get a source on this? No offense.
> I see that around that time the press was allowed to talk about it, but that the CBT testers were still under NDA. It was explained to me by an ArenaNet employee they don't want people hearing about anything that might not have made it into the game and whining about it, so CBT testers will never be able to talk about their experience.
> Either way, it is a great game that in my opinion will have people rethinking MMO tropes for quite some time.


CBT is not the same as the recent BWE's, there may be some confusion here on both sides. ArenaNet has had closed testers running during the weekdays and such, which IS under NDA(even though there's been plenty of leaks these last 2 months). The BWE's/press beta(feb 20th+) on the other hand were waived of NDA.

https://twitter.com/guildwars2/status/179954394228473856
^ Source for NDA being lifted on BWE's at least.
____________

Even so, if you went on to explain the whole 'tauren vs xxx debate', it wouldn't of mattered much as this was something openly covered/shown/tested in BWE's







.


----------



## djriful

Any of you with GTX680 SLI has this crazy flickering bug since BWE3?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not long now :O
Heard there could be a Stress Test tomorrow - really hope so but doubt it as if its at the normal time it would bome quite close (5hours) before the actual release
Hope its true so i can test out my Naga 2012 which should get here tomorrow


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Hey guys, is you HoM automatically linked when you register gw2 with the same email/user as the orig? Or do you do it in game some how when it launches?
> Have not found any details on this yet!


https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/claiming-your-hall-of-monuments-rewards/

Not yet. They want to get it in by the 25th.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I forgot about HOM! I need to find a class that like playing with a shield so I can use the oh-so-sexy Diamon Aegis. I didn't care for the shield on my warrior and guardian didn't really do anything for me.

I'm still in shock that in less than 48 hours I'll be playing the game for real. It's been a longgggggg wait.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I tied doing the HoM stuff, but being SO late too the game i found it WAY too hard hardly anyone was about bar gold sellers and such :/

I managed an epic 3points and that was for combining the account or something


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Lol. I was stuck at 3 points for many months before ending somewhere around 20 when I ran out of money and patience. It's a little too late now, but just playing through the game and doing the bonus objectives on every mission gets you to something like 10 points if you feel incredibly motivated in the next 48 hours.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Any of you with GTX680 SLI has this crazy flickering bug since BWE3?


I was on briefly for the last 2 stress tests and all was well with my 670's, latest beta drivers.

Very excited for the release.








I haven't been waiting nearly as long as most of you guys, but I have been trying to find an MMO I could enjoy for several years now.
Unfortunately I get off work at 6 AM(9 AM PST) on the 25th, so I will miss the first 9-12hrs of release.
Still finalizing a list of names and some backup combos.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Lol. I was stuck at 3 points for many months before ending somewhere around 20 when I ran out of money and patience. It's a little too late now, but just playing through the game and doing the bonus objectives on every mission gets you to something like 10 points if you feel incredibly motivated in the next 48 hours.


Meh, would have been nice but with most of the points require you too be SO rich. Or take WAY too long too get being that i got too about Level 12 iirc - The gameplay wasnt exactly fun either (imo) didnt help it either.

Seeing from ALOT of threads and such how Anet REALLY needs to split the game skills as nerfing it for PvP is making it even worse for PvE content which i cant understand


----------



## ElectroManiac

I bought the game yesterday, cant wait to be able to play. Checking now videos about professions.


----------



## Rickles

ok, decided on warrior... now between char (male), female norn or female human.


----------



## JAM3S121

trying out elixir gun and grenades last nigt


----------



## ElectroManiac

I have a stupid question, does certain races has certain benefits toward professions? I mean for example are sylvaries better for rangers? or it just doesnt matter?


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> trying out elixir gun and grenades last nigt


looked quite effective,how did you find the engineer class really wanna go with this class on saturday !wahooo any tips?


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Meh, would have been nice but with most of the points require you too be SO rich. Or take WAY too long too get being that i got too about Level 12 iirc - The gameplay wasnt exactly fun either (imo) didnt help it either.
> Seeing from ALOT of threads and such how Anet REALLY needs to split the game skills as nerfing it for PvP is making it even worse for PvE content which i cant understand


Levelling in Factions ensures you hit AT LEAST level 17 by the time you leave noob island. Also, the only titles that absolutely require money are the three consumable titles, which cost ~2m each last time I seriously played (3+ years ago >.>). If anything, your lack of skills on a new account is far more prohibitive than your lack of money. It's better to play through all 3 campaigns and the expansion and then focus on titles.


----------



## Fletcherea

Interesting, I'm still freaking out a bit. I did the "test" in gw2 account spot, changed my password, and it DID change the password on my orig guild wars account as well, so hopefully this is a sign that they know both of these accounts are mine, and can be linked with HoM when they add it in. Still soooo paranoid though, was a fair amount of work.

Uh oh.... something funky, now the HoM calc dont recognize any of my character names ugghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Of course they have their eyes on the pay store. They've stated that the game was built with it in mind. The game requires people to buy gems with $ to stay afloat. How can they pay their department to keep working on the game, keep the servers up, etc off of just initial purchases?.


The same way they did with GW1.
They don't HAVE to have the buyshop, it's there because they're aiming higher than they did GW1, not because they need it to keep the lights on.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> I have a stupid question, does certain races has certain benefits toward professions? I mean for example are sylvaries better for rangers? or it just doesnt matter?


It doesn't matter. Races are on completely equal footing. There are some racial skills but they are supposed to be balanced towards fun and a little behind the power curve instead of being competitive. I'm not even sure if you can use the racial skills in sPvP.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> It doesn't matter. Races are on completely equal footing. There are some racial skills but they are supposed to be balanced towards fun and a little behind the power curve instead of being competitive. I'm not even sure if you can use the racial skills in sPvP.


Thanks









I think gonna try ranger or thief not sure yet.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> looked quite effective,how did you find the engineer class really wanna go with this class on saturday !wahooo any tips?


I like to drop the elixir gun 5 skill which is a aoe of effect regen very early in big fights, ify you noticed I believe I was using elixir B also which gives allies swiftness, might and a small other buff.
On the grenades its really fun but sometimes they are hard to aim. I love the toolbelt skill from using grenades though, it hits like a truck for 1.5k-3k.

Personally its a little overwhelming at first swapping between my main weapon (pistol/shield), elixir gun and then grenades.

The pistol/shield has a great ability is using the number 3 skill for blinding/confusion and the number 2 is pretty beefy damage. The shield throw is a great interuption skill to stop someone from finishing off you're teammate.
Grenades is all around great, number 3 is a excellent AOE blind which makes the opponents next attack miss, the poison grenade does great DoT damage and the aoe chill grenade is pretty fun to use.
Elixir gun is all about support, dropping the number 5 skill is a aoe regen, the number 3 skill also does a poison type attack while removing conditions from allies.

Overall its really fun, the damage isn't as big as I'd like but I provide a lot of boons and control effects to keep the enemy away or blinded.


----------



## Schnitter

I have not played Guild Wars and haven't seen any videos of GW2 (my internet is really bad so it would take ages). Could anyone let me know if this game is PvP or PvE oriented? Is it a grindfest?

Basically, I liked WoW TBC (minus the faction reputation farming) and WotLK where there was challenge in PvE and PvP.

Do you need to PvE to have success in PvP? Are there Arena-like tournaments?

After 2 weeks of Cata, WoW is dead for me and if this is a viable alternative, I am willing to give it a shot.


----------



## JAM3S121

You can play instanced pvp matches as soon as you hit level 1 and do the first quest.. to do world vs world you need to level up, it levels you to the max level but only gives you the skills you have in in the pve side of the game.

The game has a straight leveling curve, it doesn't get harder and longer to level as you progress


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I have not played Guild Wars and haven't seen any videos of GW2 (my internet is really bad so it would take ages). Could anyone let me know if this game is PvP or PvE oriented? Is it a grindfest?
> Basically, I liked WoW TBC (minus the faction reputation farming) and WotLK where there was challenge in PvE and PvP.
> Do you need to PvE to have success in PvP? Are there Arena-like tournaments?
> After 2 weeks of Cata, WoW is dead for me and if this is a viable alternative, I am willing to give it a shot.


You don't even need to do a single second of PvE to compete at the highest level of PVP the game offers. PvP scales everyone to max level and standardizes the gear. You still have loads of gear options (balancing crit, health, damage, etc) but you never have to farm for any of it. It's all provided.

There are tournaments, but they aren't like WoW arena. I think the game and its tournaments are balanced around 5v5 point control style matches, but non-tournament games can have as many people as you want.

The PvE is not based on wow style raids, so if you want raids you are out of luck. PvE is based on world events (non instanced) with lots of players and 5 man dungeons built to be very difficult.

This game has really tried to get rid of tons of traditional MMO elements. So if you are looking for a wow replacement this might not be the game, but if you are looking for something that fixes what a lot of us consider problems with wow, its VERY worth your time to look into this game further.


----------



## Schnitter

I actually don't like PvE. I only did it to get best gear for PvP. All what you've said sounds very good, except the part of tournament. You say there is only 5v5 (which is the only bracket I didnt play) and that you are given all the PvP gear? Like, there is nothing to gain from playing 3v3 (if there is even 3v3) or 2v2?


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I actually don't like PvE. I only did it to get best gear for PvP. All what you've said sounds very good, except the part of tournament. You say there is only 5v5 (which is the only bracket I didnt play) and that you are given all the PvP gear? Like, there is nothing to gain from playing 3v3 (if there is even 3v3) or 2v2?


By given the PvP gear, what I think he means is that as a level 1 character, when you enter PvP and are sidebumped to level 80, you are given level 80 gear for the duration of the PvP. The gear goes away when you enter PvE. It isn't permanently added to your character. These aren't WoW style Arena Point bought pieces.


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Any of you with GTX680 SLI has this crazy flickering bug since BWE3?


It's got to do with SLI, I had that too and somebody else before in this thread about 2 standard pages back had it as well with 670 SLI. I usually know when bug like this are SLI issues, it's almost always the same annoying flickering glitch on either objects or the entire screen. It's also a good test for drivers since if I launch BF: BC2 and it flickers in SLI then the drivers are crap


----------



## djriful

*BWE 1*



*VS*]

*Last Stress Test*


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So happy that the only class this semester I actually have to be on campus for is on Monday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> How is that?! I'm on campus for class 12 hours a day 4 days a week...


Three of the four classes I have are online.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I actually don't like PvE. I only did it to get best gear for PvP. All what you've said sounds very good, except the part of tournament. You say there is only 5v5 (which is the only bracket I didnt play) and that you are given all the PvP gear? Like, there is nothing to gain from playing 3v3 (if there is even 3v3) or 2v2?


You get the same rewards from 3v3, 5v5, etc, but it's all cosmetic and doesn't change your stats at all. There might be special gear rewards for winners of any official tournements though, but I don't know for sure. Anyone can host public games (like a server browser) and set up whatever rules they want for how many players and what map. I'm pretty sure the official touraments are all 5v5 though.

Don't worry, you will have A LOT more things to get used to than how many players are on your team. The rules and combat style are completey different too. Wait until you find out there are no tanks or healers anymore!


----------



## Rickles

while it's true there aren't tanks in the sense of being able to taunt and insta grab agro, there does seem to be some use of class/weapon set that allows one to go head to head.

I.E. I was playing a guardian with a mace/focus, friend was playing an ele with a dagger/dagger highly offensive build. He could not take many hits, I could take a lot of hits. In a sense I was tanking in that I just had to maintain my presence between him and the mob.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> while it's true there aren't tanks in the sense of being able to taunt and insta grab agro, there does seem to be some use of class/weapon set that allows one to go head to head.
> I.E. I was playing a guardian with a mace/focus, friend was playing an ele with a dagger/dagger highly offensive build. He could not take many hits, I could take a lot of hits. In a sense I was tanking in that I just had to maintain my presence between him and the mob.


Guardians do come across as more tanky, due to their increased self healing potential (they have PBAoE heals). As the game progresses, it discourages just standing in one place, which begins to mitigate that a little.


----------



## HarrisLam

just clicking on launcher to see if theres update, and i get this :










what the hell???


----------



## Kebeno

So, the game launches early only for pre-orders tommorow at 12pm(friday august 24th)? And when does the official game launch and can be bought at stores like Ebgames or such?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just clicking on launcher to see if theres update, and i get this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell???


I had the exact same thing, just entered my username and password again after it finished updated and its saved it all again
Though for some reason the Guild wars 2 icon in my start bar has bugged out and just showing this white thing with 3 boxes inside it :/


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> We will be conducting a Stress Test TODAY from 1:00 PM PDT to 2:00 PM PDT.
> 
> We will be actively working on the game during the event, so you might experience connectivity problems or discover features that are not working as designed.
> 
> Any issues you experience are a result of the rigorous conditions of the stress test, and are in no way representative of the state of the game at launch.
> 
> By participating in this stress test, you're helping us make Guild Wars 2 a better game.
> 
> Please note:
> 
> * The Stress Test is open to anyone who has pre-PURCHASED Guild Wars 2.
> * You will not be able to purchase gems.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation-we'll see you in-game!
> 
> ~RB


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151082833259209&set=a.135044094208.103264.114036714208&type=1


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just clicking on launcher to see if theres update, and i get this :
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2931367/width/900/height/900/flags/LL]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2931367/width/900/height/900/flags/LL[/mg[/URL]] what the hell???[/QUOTE]
> 
> Are you talking about the massive download of 2% for 200MB? I'm pretty sure mine did the same thing yesterday, but I think there is an error in progress reporting. It stuck on a low percent for a while then just finished out of the blue. I don't think it is as big as it thinks it is. And it forgot my name and password too.
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Kebeno[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/816771/official-guild-wars-2-discussion-video-screenshot-thread/5160#post_18004601][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> So, the game launches early only for pre-orders tommorow at 12pm(friday august 24th)? And when does the official game launch and can be bought at stores like Ebgames or such?


The game launches for prepurchases (paid in full) at midnight on friday the 24th EST at the earliest, but may open anytime between then and 3am saturday. The game launches for pre-orders (small downpayment) on Monday. The game launches for everyone else on Tuesday. I don't know about the times on the other launches.

Since they are launching at midnight I might have confused the day depending on your timezone, but everything above is EST.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151082833259209&set=a.135044094208.103264.114036714208&type=1


Thats about 9pm UK time i believe, shame it wasnt tomorrow and they have wiped the characters as well havent they? -.-


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Thats about 9pm UK time i believe, shame it wasnt tomorrow and they have wiped the characters as well havent they? -.-


yes i believe all characters have been wiped


----------



## djriful

Last night beta test impressed me so much. My anticipation to this MMO jumped dozen times higher. They are fixing a lot of bugs that I've reported even some unnecessary stupid one. The cut scene box is finally fixed for high resolution monitor such as 2560x1600/1440, it was odd before.

Also looking into this patch details, the guy was able track and extract all the files for changes and updates.

https://sites.google.com/site/jumptovictory/guild-wars-2-update-tracking


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> yes i believe all characters have been wiped


Yeah they were wiped for the 1hour test they had yesterday which i think is a bit of a stupid thing to do if they were planning (i expect they had this planned) too have another 4hour stress test - i just hope they fixed the starting areas which were buggy as hell in rest stress tests


----------



## djriful

Why is your computer so buggy? None of us are having problems. One of my old friend just dumped his old rig XPS and I've built him a new one, all the game, connectivity, noises and voip issues are gone right off the bat.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just clicking on launcher to see if theres update, and i get this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell???


Well that is not bad. I have to download everything from the beginning at 120KB/s









I bought the game today, not sure if at that speed will be able to finish the download before headstart


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just clicking on launcher to see if theres update, and i get this :
> what the hell???


you havent been here for a while, havent you?  I was patched in a few
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Well that is not bad. I have to download everything from the beginning at 120KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the game today, not sure if at that speed will be able to finish the download before headstart


Link

maeby youll find it faster.

BTW, another stress test today:
Quote:


> We will be conducting a Stress Test TODAY from 1:00 PM PDT to 2:00 PM PDT.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Why is your computer so buggy? None of us are having problems. One of my old friend just dumped his old rig XPS and I've built him a new one, all the game, connectivity, noises and voip issues are gone right off the bat.


That one has nothing too do with my computer, they did something too some of the starting areas that meant the final boss of the starter event wouldnt spawn, happned in the Sylvari and Charr areas, not sure if others were affected as well as they were the only new race characters i created at the time it would run perfect too the point where you have too defend the Charr gate area the mobs would constantly spawn and they did for like over 20mins without the gate opening and the dragon in the Sylvari area wouldnt "awaken" even after killing all the mobs in the area

That wasnt the last one, think it was the one before that but as i didnt create any new characters during the last Stress Test i have no idea if they managed too fix it or not there were LOADS of people just standing there waiting for them too start - i got bored and went on another toon went back too check about an hour lat and it still havent started lol


----------



## xquisit

I still play a depressing, grindy, unfair pvp game called Aion (from NCSoft), and was hoping someone can steer me towards GW2...

I'm sure it's easy on paper, because all I want is a true PvP game with miniscule amounts of PvE.

Are there any PvP Videos that can be shared? TIA


----------



## remz1337

youtube+gw2+wvw or pvp, i think you will get a few


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> We'd doing some additional preparation for the Stress Test. It will be around 20 mins past 1 (i.e. ~1:20PM) . Thanks for your patience! ^RB


https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/238727156325302273

I'm starting to hate Reddit. Too restrictive almost I can't do anything but viewing only.

"you are doing that too much. try again in X minutes" huh!?! My last post was like 20min ago. The heck.


----------



## Shinjuku

Is there supposed to be a stress test happening atm?
I saw someone saying there was one on at 9pm uk time, or was that last night?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Is there supposed to be a stress test happening atm?
> I saw someone saying there was one on at 9pm uk time, or was that last night?
> I need another stress test to finalize my class/race combo! >_<


Was delayed should be up by now or very soon.


----------



## Shinjuku

Getting worse performance than any other test. This is the first time I have had undesirable performance.

All the tests so far I have had constant 60 fps except in large pvp battles obviously. Getting 50 fps constantly now, even in the character creation screen. With hardly any gpu usage.


----------



## Shinjuku

Nvm silly me, I had the "frame limiter" option enabled by default because they have reset everything.
Still very choppy for me, getting alot of frame drops to 20-30 when I turn around.

Ah well to be expected in an mmo, you can't fix something for a bunch of players without braking something else for another group of players.


----------



## ntherblast

What is the least played professions for Norn? Anyone know?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

At least i know i will STILL get the bloody DC thing and that stupid message blaming AV, Security software and such when i go on an EU server, went on Desolation and guess what i STILL get it -.-

the message is the MOST unhelpful message ever - My AV turned off, My security software (guessing AV/Firewall) turned off, Router settings cant be changed and not on a campus network - Yet the other MMOs i play (Wow, Rift, ect) all work PERFECTLY fine...


----------



## ntherblast

Also got a question about the dde/ce summon mistfire skill. Is it available from level 1 also how do you claim it?


----------



## Fletcherea

Yeah i got booted right after char selection, saying it was prolly a router issue. Now the whole thing seems down, maybe that was the reason =D


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> At least i know i will STILL get the bloody DC thing and that stupid message blaming AV, Security software and such when i go on an EU server, went on Desolation and guess what i STILL get it -.-
> 
> the message is the MOST unhelpful message ever - My AV turned off, My security software (guessing AV/Firewall) turned off, Router settings cant be changed and not on a campus network - Yet the other MMOs i play (Wow, Rift, ect) all work PERFECTLY fine...


have you tried it on another pc? just throwing it out but might it be an ISP issue?

[edit]

stress test is over now, have a feeling tomorrow is going to go by veryyyy slowly


----------



## Escatore

Hmmmm.... the HoM calculator is refusing to work.

When I enter my character name, it says that the character could not be found. I'm _sure_ that the spelling is correct.

I really hope it's just being buggy, and not actually planning to screw me out of my ~22 points.

It only took about three years to get those >.>


----------



## HighwayStar

Screw you guys! You guys are hyping it up so much that i'm gonna go ahead and buy it for real this time







. I really gotta get off of this forum.. I spend too much money hanging around here


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Screw you guys! You guys are hyping it up so much that i'm gonna go ahead and buy it for real this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really gotta get off of this forum.. I spend too much money hanging around here


Is it hype... or just relaying experiences









My only complaint is the laggy feel when running forward.


----------



## djriful

This is my Power Rangers.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Hmmmm.... the HoM calculator is refusing to work.
> 
> When I enter my character name, it says that the character could not be found. I'm _sure_ that the spelling is correct.
> 
> I really hope it's just being buggy, and not actually planning to screw me out of my ~22 points.
> 
> It only took about three years to get those >.>


ArenaNet knows









And the stress test is over... was a fun hour though


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> have you tried it on another pc? just throwing it out but might it be an ISP issue?
> [edit]
> stress test is over now, have a feeling tomorrow is going to go by veryyyy slowly


----------



## HighwayStar

I have the client downloading now but I'm trying to get into the forums. I'm pretty sure I linked my GW1 account to GW2 way back and when I try to log in into the GW2 forums It tells me. "Login error. You do no have access to Guild Wars 2". Anyone else getting this ?


----------



## MisaC

fun hour indeed. most of the time ive played World vs Doors. Cool story


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Ss I have the client downloading now but I'm trying to get into the forums. I'm pretty sure I linked my GW1 account to GW2 way back and when I try to log in into the GW2 forums It tells me. "Login error. You do no have access to Guild Wars 2". Anyone else getting this ?


When you finish downloading the client I think it will ask you to verify you email. I had to re-verify before I could log in because they reset a bunch of stuff this test. They also gave me a chance to change my main log-in email so no more @ncsoft sign in crap.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> have you tried it on another pc? just throwing it out but might it be an ISP issue?
> [edit]
> stress test is over now, have a feeling tomorrow is going to go by veryyyy slowly


Seeing as the moment i was kicked from the game i was able too go login into wow, play wow for 5minutes (mainly saying hello too people lol) log out, log into Rift and log out and log into GW2 and STILL get the same message i am pretty sure its nothing on my end. Seems alot of people are having the same issue, i am hoping they are purposely forcing the game into using as little resources as possible too like show what the game would be like on real when it uses everything - if you know what i mean lol


----------



## sochee

Hey guys, does anyone know when this game will be available at retail stores in the US? Is the launch on the midnight from Monday to Tuesday? I'm thinking of going to pick up a copy, was too lazy to pre-order, don't have a good enough internet connection to purchase online.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Seeing as the moment i was kicked from the game i was able too go login into wow, play wow for 5minutes (mainly saying hello too people lol) log out, log into Rift and log out and log into GW2 and STILL get the same message i am pretty sure its nothing on my end. Seems alot of people are having the same issue, i am hoping they are purposely forcing the game into using as little resources as possible too like show what the game would be like on real when it uses everything - if you know what i mean lol


What server you joined? Americas server? You do know the latency is like over 200ms and not every MMO uses the same server and locations?


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Seeing as the moment i was kicked from the game i was able too go login into wow, play wow for 5minutes (mainly saying hello too people lol) log out, log into Rift and log out and log into GW2 and STILL get the same message i am pretty sure its nothing on my end. Seems alot of people are having the same issue, i am hoping they are purposely forcing the game into using as little resources as possible too like show what the game would be like on real when it uses everything - if you know what i mean lol


Why dont you call Geek Squad to fix it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sochee*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know when this game will be available at retail stores in the US? Is the launch on the midnight from Monday to Tuesday? I'm thinking of going to pick up a copy, was too lazy to pre-order, don't have a good enough internet connection to purchase online.


I am thinking 11:59:59pm on Monday night (or a second later...) if they do a midnight release where you can pick it up in store


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What server you joined? Americas server? You do know the latency is like over 200ms and not every MMO uses the same server and locations?


I joined Desolation which was meant too be the un/official UK server. On all my MMOs i join EU servers

IF it is something on my end i would just like them too say what - seeing as i have Disabled my AV and Firewall, not running anything else security wise, router settings cant be changed (though as EVERY other MMO and game works shouldnt be an issue) and not running on a Campus Network i have NO idea what it could be

Though seeing as people located in US have been having the same issue and everything makes me think they are purposely limiting the resources too the game too see what would happen when the game is finally released - during the Beta i could play for like 5+ hours perfectly then would be kicked and not be able too log in for like 10-15minutes

So just preying that it is something they are purposefully doing so that i know i wont get it (much) during the release of course during the start thinking about 24hours should see the swarm of people joining begin too slow down for it too start up again when its fully released lol


----------



## FLCLimax

i picked the wrong time to go on vacation.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I joined Desolation which was meant too be the un/official UK server. On all my MMOs i join EU servers
> IF it is something on my end i would just like them too say what - seeing as i have Disabled my AV and Firewall, not running anything else security wise, router settings cant be changed (though as EVERY other MMO and game works shouldnt be an issue) and not running on a Campus Network i have NO idea what it could be
> Though seeing as people located in US have been having the same issue and everything makes me think they are purposely limiting the resources too the game too see what would happen when the game is finally released - during the Beta i could play for like 5+ hours perfectly then would be kicked and not be able too log in for like 10-15minutes
> So just preying that it is something they are purposefully doing so that i know i wont get it (much) during the release of course during the start thinking about 24hours should see the swarm of people joining begin too slow down for it too start up again when its fully released lol


Have you checked all the ports on your router? Sorry if it's been asked before.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Have you checked all the ports on your router? Sorry if it's been asked before.


Unable too change them - but seeing as all the other MMO games and countless online games i have played i would have thought that the ports should be open, if it uses the same ones as GW1 as that game doesnt DC what so ever


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Unable too change them - but seeing as all the other MMO games and countless online games i have played i would have thought that the ports should be open, if it uses the same ones as GW1 as that game doesnt DC what so ever


Why not just use netstat to track your connection the server and find out what's going on. Once you get what port and IP you're using to connect run a ping to find the latency between you and the server. If the ping drops out partway through then check your router. If its just a ridiculously high ping then it could be server side.

If this has been suggested before ignore this and mark me as lazy


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Why not just use netstat to track your connection the server and find out what's going on. Once you get what port and IP you're using to connect run a ping to find the latency between you and the server. If the ping drops out partway through then check your router. If its just a ridiculously high ping then it could be server side.
> If this has been suggested before ignore this and mark me as lazy


Will give it a try - But seeing as i can download games quite fast, stream shows and such with ease and play game games online with ease - i am thinking its just a game issue that has purposefully been created too test the stress limits of the game servers or something (i hope)


----------



## SpartanVXL

uPnP, QoS? I know sometimes my modem/router glitches out when I apply QoS settings to stop my dad from using the net


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> uPnP, QoS? I know sometimes my modem/router glitches out when I apply QoS settings to stop my dad from using the net


I'm the only one that uses the internet whats uPnP and QoS if they are something that can be changed in the Router Setting then that doesnt effect me as i cant change the settings within the router


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I try to log in on GW2 webpage and tells me the password is invalid, I reset the password and add a new one. Try to log in and it tells me again the password is invalid. =/


----------



## Erio

I think they fix the teleport bug.
Trying to leap on target for nearly a hour and I didn't get teleport to random places not even once.


----------



## rotary7

I think GW2 has a good understanding on triple monitors setup but they are not doing anything about it right now for me, soo i might be selling 2 of my 27'' IPSs and just use my 30'' again and be done with triple monitors

This is what they said to me

Hello,

Thank you for contacting NCsoft Technical Support.

While it is possible to use a multiple monitor setup to run Guild Wars 2, it is not supported at this time.

There is a chance that this may change in the future once we have had ample time to test these types of setups.

Additionally, improvements are always being made to the game client, so there is a possibility that more options will be added for those using a multiple monitor setup at a later date.

Please keep an eye on the Guild Wars 2 website/facebook and twitter for future announcements regarding the game.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Regards,
Loxy
NCsoft Technical Support


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I try to log in on GW2 webpage and tells me the password is invalid, I reset the password and add a new one. Try to log in and it tells me again the password is invalid. =/


Quote:


> We're investigating reports of people unable to login to their account on the website or getting 'invalid password' messages. ^RB


https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/238780043373989889

Quote:


> Re: http://GuildWars2.com  site login issues: we're conducting some maintenance right now, which impacts logins. Thanks for your patience! ^RB


https://twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/238786514149068800


----------



## pjBSOD

I really preferred the minimap from BWE1 rather than what it is now. When it first changed over to what it is now, I thought my minimap was moveable and was just by default smudged into the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Blizzie

Is there a way to check the integrity of the client files? I moved the files over from my HDD to my main SSD and when I login it loads forever instead of giving an error like before.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> Is there a way to check the integrity of the client files? I moved the files over from my HDD to my main SSD and when I login it loads forever instead of giving an error like before.


Mine also loads forever.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm not sure but the game will repair any files if it crashes. I would personally just install everything if you have time. Rather have a smooth time tomorrow.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I try to log in on GW2 webpage and tells me the password is invalid, I reset the password and add a new one. Try to log in and it tells me again the password is invalid. =/


They posted on facebook they're aware and are looking into it


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Mine also loads forever.


Thanks. I just tried it again and now it's throwing the same error as before when the stress test is down.


----------



## Obrien

Just going to clear my conscience and answer some missed questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Does anyone know how this game runs on Core2Duos?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Our goal with Guild Wars 2 is to have it run on a wide range of Windows gaming PCs.

Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better
Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3 OR AMD Athlon 64 X2, or better
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI X1800, Intel HD 3000, or better (256 MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)
25 GB available HDD space
Broadband Internet connection
Keyboard and mouse

Note: Due to potential changes, system requirements may change over time and you may be required to upgrade your current system (or obtain a new system) to continue to play the game.



-From the official FAQ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What is the least played professions for Norn? Anyone know?


http://gw2census.com/charts.php?pie=charrace-Norn÷=charprofession

Not truly accurate but this is judged based on what people say they want to play.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> Is there a way to check the integrity of the client files? I moved the files over from my HDD to my main SSD and when I login it loads forever instead of giving an error like before.


just rightlick on your gw2 shortcut and on the target line, just add -repair.
It should look something like this:

"D:\Games\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair

Also, i tried moving my gw2 folder to another HD and it took 5 minutes for the client to run. Im not using an ssd though.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> just rightlick on your gw2 shortcut and on the target line, just add -repair.
> It should look something like this:
> "D:\Games\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair
> Also, i tried moving my gw2 folder to another HD and it took 5 minutes for the client to run. Im not using an ssd though.


That worked for me. All files verified. Thanks! +rep


----------



## rotary7

Well i took apart my triple monitor setup and im happy with my single 30'' so now i can play the game with less bugs


----------



## Invisible

24 hours people!


----------



## rotary7

OMG!! is it really true??? this many years...


----------



## HighwayStar

My download is at 42% lol I hope it finishes before any more of the procrastinators start and lag the servers down.


----------



## rotary7

it says 3Am is when it will be released..


----------



## JAM3S121

they said they are hoping to let the servers open up at 12am EST if possible. I would expect to be playing by 1am EST.


----------



## Heimsgard

I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve xD I am so excited can't wait!


----------



## ElectroManiac

I have been playing with the skill tool and I'm still don't know what kind of build I will do. That is why I always play the beta on MMOs. That way I can try different builds before the game start. I guess I will have to spend the first days trying to figure it out everything.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Unable too change them - but seeing as all the other MMO games and countless online games i have played i would have thought that the ports should be open, if it uses the same ones as GW1 as that game doesnt DC what so ever


Ehhhhhhh. I know you're not on a campus network, but I am. And while WoW and Rift and other MMOs work fine here, GW2 uses a couple ports (6112 and 6600) in a way that makes it look like file sharing P2P apparently.

Try this: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
And for your ports, use 80, 443, 6112, and 6600. NOTE: To the best of my knowledge this will only work if you have something actually listening for these ports, like the GW2 client. So you may have to wait until release to check. I would fire GW2 up in windowed mode and once I get in check all of those. I'm really not that great with networking so maybe someone else could chime in here.


----------



## pjBSOD

We're so close, guys!

I still don't know what I want to play


----------



## Escatore

Question - when I preordered at a place like GameStop, they gave me a key on my receipt which I registered at the website.

Does that mean I can just login and play, or do I have to go to the store, pick up the physical game, and then install it?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Question - when I preordered at a place like GameStop, they gave me a key on my receipt which I registered at the website.
> Does that mean I can just login and play, or do I have to go to the store, pick up the physical game, and then install it?


Sounds like you can do both actually


----------



## Alatar

So close!

Going through some last minute stuff with the peeps in my guild. Making sure everyone will wake up at 6am








Unfortunately I only managed 47/50 for my Hall of Monuments :/


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So close!
> Going through some last minute stuff with the peeps in my guild. Making sure everyone will wake up at 6am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I only managed 47/50 for my Hall of Monuments :/


Pffffffffffffffffff.
Unfortunately nothing.

Do they even still have items at that level, or is it just the titles?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Pffffffffffffffffff.
> Unfortunately nothing.
> Do they even still have items at that level, or is it just the titles?


Only titles after 30 points. 'Legend of the Mists' is the highest one I'll be getting.


----------



## djriful

Guild Wars 2 Official Digital Game Manual


----------



## sprower

https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2
Quote:


> You are now able to link your Guild Wars account to your Guild Wars 2 account, if you have not already done so, by visiting http://account.guildwars2.com/. For more information please visit http://en.support.guildwars2.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/9028.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm curious. My rig now has an overclocked FX-8150 in it, 8GB 1600 and a 560ti. Anyone have something similar and if so what are your frames on high?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ShadowEW

I've still yet to break the seal on my box.. I just can't stop looking at it.. >w<;
Does anyone know if I need to open it to get out a code or something to register, or will it just automatically unlock to my account for of registering the CE Beta?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm curious. My rig now has an overclocked FX-8150 in it, 8GB 1600 and a 560ti. Anyone have something similar and if so what are your frames on high?
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/bill-freist-talks-optimization-and-performance/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Ehhhhhhh. I know you're not on a campus network, but I am. And while WoW and Rift and other MMOs work fine here, GW2 uses a couple ports (6112 and 6600) in a way that makes it look like file sharing P2P apparently.
> Try this: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
> And for your ports, use 80, 443, 6112, and 6600. NOTE: To the best of my knowledge this will only work if you have something actually listening for these ports, like the GW2 client. So you may have to wait until release to check. I would fire GW2 up in windowed mode and once I get in check all of those. I'm really not that great with networking so maybe someone else could chime in here.


Great Port 6112 and 6600 are closed, So i need too check when i have the gaming running too see if they are still closed? does having it verifying the archive count as the game running? if so the ports are still closed -.-

Cant open/close Ports either, it being a Mobile Broadband dongle - But didnt think it would be an issue seeing as how i can play all my other online games and MMO games without having any issue


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Ehhhhhhh. I know you're not on a campus network, but I am. And while WoW and Rift and other MMOs work fine here, GW2 uses a couple ports (6112 and 6600) in a way that makes it look like file sharing P2P apparently.
> Try this: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
> And for your ports, use 80, 443, 6112, and 6600. NOTE: To the best of my knowledge this will only work if you have something actually listening for these ports, like the GW2 client. So you may have to wait until release to check. I would fire GW2 up in windowed mode and once I get in check all of those. I'm really not that great with networking so maybe someone else could chime in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Port 6112 and 6600 are closed, So i need too check when i have the gaming running too see if they are still closed? does having it verifying the archive count as the game running? if so the ports are still closed -.-
> 
> Cant open/close Ports either, it being a Mobile Broadband dongle - But didnt think it would be an issue seeing as how i can play all my other online games and MMO games without having any issue
Click to expand...

awww.







i hope this problem gets fixed within the day ash. Or else it will be a bummer. On a side note, did tech support already advise you on what ports gw2 use? I tried running the NCSOFT checker the other day and i noticed it checks your route from your computer all the way to the arenanet servers.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> awww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this problem gets fixed within the day ash. Or else it will be a bummer. On a side note, did tech support already advise you on what ports gw2 use? I tried running the NCSOFT checker the other day and i noticed it checks your route from your computer all the way to the arenanet servers.


Not sure how much of impact it will have, should expect issues during Stress Tests/Beta weekends just hope that its all okay during the actual release seeing as ow all other games work fine i doubt there should be that much of an issue (i hope)

Not sure what Ports it uses - knowing my luck they are all closed :/
Wish they would open the ports themselves would make it so much easier but guess it could lead too malicious attacks and such


----------



## HighwayStar

Are the GW2 forums up? It tells me my account doesnt have GW2 when I try to log it but on the account screen it tells me my gw1 and gw2 accounts are linked :/ so obviously it realizes I have gw2.


----------



## HometownHero

Did we ever pick a server?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Did we ever pick a server?


There's a GW2 poll thread about that. Looks like Fort Aspenwood was the winner.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Are the GW2 forums up? It tells me my account doesnt have GW2 when I try to log it but on the account screen it tells me my gw1 and gw2 accounts are linked :/ so obviously it realizes I have gw2.


I can log into the forums without issue, but I get a message that says the forums are currently closed.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Just going to clear my conscience and answer some missed questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Our goal with Guild Wars 2 is to have it run on a wide range of Windows gaming PCs.
> Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better
> Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3 OR AMD Athlon 64 X2, or better
> 2 GB RAM
> NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI X1800, Intel HD 3000, or better (256 MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)
> 25 GB available HDD space
> Broadband Internet connection
> Keyboard and mouse
> Note: Due to potential changes, system requirements may change over time and you may be required to upgrade your current system (or obtain a new system) to continue to play the game.
> 
> 
> -From the official FAQ
> http://gw2census.com/charts.php?pie=charrace-Norn÷=charprofession
> Not truly accurate but this is judged based on what people say they want to play.


Thanks guess that narrows it down to mesmer or thief


----------



## Plex

AH GUYS I'M SO EXCITED!!


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys have a question for you, obviously the response would be somewhat jaded but i'm still doing it







. My mmo history is as follows: Lineage 2, Swtor, Tera ( main mmo's) and tried some betas which i pretty much liked ( Gw2, Tsw- which i specifically liked because of the setting).

I have never played wow and am now wanting to start a new mmo, i will probably be solo so a good community should be a bonus. Lately i've been pondering between trying the giant that is or was Wow or going on with the hype and buying Gw2 ( thus the location of the post).

I know many of you have played wow for years and that some of you are level headed to provide proper feedback not just wow sucks gw2 rules ( yeah after you've dedicated wow a decade of your life lul). I pretty much liked the gw2 beta, only played the battlegrounds for more than a few hours but in the end they started to get repetitive. I really liked my class ( chose it at a flip of a coin) - mesmer and really loved pvping and defeating numerous enemies with it. The huge advantage gw2 has is that i can play it freely not thinking about the monthly payment which is not much but i still get a felling of wasted money when i don't have the drive to log in. On the other side wow has ~9 mil subs now so the game has to be good in some way.

What should it be in your opinion? Gw2 is soon to be released while pandas come later ( really loved the trailer, the previous ones were no slouch either). The prices are somewhat the same so i'm really looking forward to some of your opinions. Thank you and have a nice weekened and for the ones who preordered a fruitful weekend


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys have a question for you, obviously the response would be somewhat jaded but i'm still doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My mmo history is as follows: Lineage 2, Swtor, Tera ( main mmo's) and tried some betas which i pretty much liked ( Gw2, Tsw- which i specifically liked because of the setting).
> I have never played wow and am now wanting to start a new mmo, i will probably be solo so a good community should be a bonus. Lately i've been pondering between trying the giant that is or was Wow or going on with the hype and buying Gw2 ( thus the location of the post).
> I know many of you have played wow for years and that some of you are level headed to provide proper feedback not just wow sucks gw2 rules ( yeah after you've dedicated wow a decade of your life lul). I pretty much liked the gw2 beta, only played the battlegrounds for more than a few hours but in the end they started to get repetitive. I really liked my class ( chose it at a flip of a coin) - mesmer and really loved pvping and defeating numerous enemies with it. The huge advantage gw2 has is that i can play it freely not thinking about the monthly payment which is not much but i still get a felling of wasted money when i don't have the drive to log in. On the other side wow has ~9 mil subs now so the game has to be good in some way.
> What should it be in your opinion? Gw2 is soon to be released while pandas come later ( really loved the trailer, the previous ones were no slouch either). The prices are somewhat the same so i'm really looking forward to some of your opinions. Thank you and have a nice weekened and for the ones who preordered a fruitful weekend


I have just given up playing wow - played for for about 3-4 years, I think personally that Guild Wars 2 is better, the combat is MUCH better and rewarding. The graphics are obviously better the general game play is better the "quests" are ALOT better and make it actually feel like you are having an effect on the world same goes with the Dynamic evens the PvP is MILES and MILES better the Spvp maps are AMAZINGLY well made and there isnt (now) really a "must have" profesion and thats more down too player skill rather then who has the more Over Powered class

Along with WvWvW which is just so much fun, the world is huge both in normal PvE area and WvWvW the dungeons look SICK and really challenging as well. Personally i think MoP for WoW will be like the other recent Expansion packs - Boring too level up, boring quests, boring dungeons, too easy too level up, Raids will get boring after the 1st week and PvP will stay broken FOREVER and you will have HUGE amounts of players that will move onto the next Overpowered class until its nerfed and then move on too the next one, the PvP (Arena/RBG aside) takes VERY little skill too "win" - Overall the freshness of the new areas, spells and such will last about a month then when people get down too it they will see nothing has REALLY changed - its just the same old wow thats getting less and less customizable (talent set wise) and opening up too all the casual players - which is fine in a way but it removes alot of the things i LIKED about wow such as the challenge and the way you could customize you talents

But thats my opinion, doesnt mean everyone shares it - so if you disagree dont come telling how i am wrong about everything -.-

Also its WoW thats getting the Pands and such not GW2 lol


----------



## Fletcherea

My nerves have finally been calmed, there's a link accounts option in the account section now. Apparently, I linked them properly when I prepurchased, because they were already linked.
All ready for my HoM goodies =D


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I have just given up playing wow - played for for about 3-4 years, I think personally that Guild Wars 2 is better, the combat is MUCH better and rewarding. The graphics are obviously better the general game play is better the "quests" are ALOT better and make it actually feel like you are having an effect on the world same goes with the Dynamic evens the PvP is MILES and MILES better the Spvp maps are AMAZINGLY well made and there isnt (now) really a "must have" profesion and thats more down too player skill rather then who has the more Over Powered class
> ...
> But thats my opinion, doesnt mean everyone shares it - so if you disagree dont come telling how i am wrong about everything -.-
> Also its WoW thats getting the Pands and such not GW2 lol


Thank you for the quick answer, yes i know Pandas are coming to wow







i just said gw2 will come sooner than the panda expansion to wow. You make a lot of fair points and the no sub thing is really something different judging every major mmo in the last years. Think i'll join the bandwagon and regret it later, like i always do, with all the mmo's haha; that's why i was looking at a wow sub ( the only mmo to withstand time and decay







). Hopefully i'll get a few weeks of extreme pvping, the other major thing i like about gw2, instant max lvl and no gear disparity, btw since it has come to that, how does progression feel in gw2 ?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thank you for the quick answer, yes i know Pandas are coming to wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just said gw2 will come sooner than the panda expansion to wow. You make a lot of fair points and the no sub thing is really something different judging every major mmo in the last years. Think i'll join the bandwagon and regret it later, like i always do, with all the mmo's haha; that's why i was looking at a wow sub ( the only mmo to withstand time and decay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Hopefully i'll get a few weeks of extreme pvping, the other major thing i like about gw2, instant max lvl and no gear disparity, btw since it has come to that, how does progression feel in gw2 ?


Ah i read it as if you were saying GW2 was coming with Pandas lol
Yeah the no sub thing (despite the high buy cost) is VERY good as it measn players WONT have too play hours and hours too feel they are getting there monies worth of the game.

from what i understand gear in GW2 is more about looks with weapons having the damaging stats and such but leg, head, shoulder, ext items being more about looks and even then they can be changed too suit your play style. If you mean progression gear wise i wouldnt know i spent like 90% of my whole time in PvP lol

The character story is SO good as well, you get that your character has a REASON for being in the world and such and the stories i played i really enjoyed and thought they were very well done of course i didnt get too far as i didnt want too ruin it for myself but having the ability for the story too be so different based on your choices when creating your character is great.

Personally i think wow is dying out and only ever seems too have that jump in numbers when expansions are released after that they slowly dwindle down until the next expansion. I think Guild Wars 2 will last a while, the combat and gameply feel fresh enough for it too be enjoyed by even those that played wow for years and years (like me)

As you said the Spvp (Battleground kinda thing) is great as you dont have that difference in level or gear that happens in wow ALOT


----------



## salvanos

diablo3 got patch
WoW got patch

lol most my friend gonna busy for a while
less friend gonna start playing gw2

edit:
i can play gw2 fine with the port 6112 and 6600 closed
are you sure the port really needed to play gw2?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> diablo3 got patch
> WoW got patch
> lol most my friend gonna busy for a while
> less friend gonna start playing gw2


I personally dont see this has having that much of an impact on Guild Wars 2 release, its obvious that is why they released them now i just dont think people are going too be that worried about wow if they have gotten the Pre-Purchase of Guild Wars 2


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> awww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this problem gets fixed within the day ash. Or else it will be a bummer. On a side note, did tech support already advise you on what ports gw2 use? I tried running the NCSOFT checker the other day and i noticed it checks your route from your computer all the way to the arenanet servers.


What NCSOFT checker? Mind linking me? Sounds interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Not sure how much of impact it will have, should expect issues during Stress Tests/Beta weekends just hope that its all okay during the actual release seeing as ow all other games work fine i doubt there should be that much of an issue (i hope)
> Not sure what Ports it uses - knowing my luck they are all closed :/
> Wish they would open the ports themselves would make it so much easier but guess it could lead too malicious attacks and such


This isn't something ArenaNet can open for you. It's on your end if it's closed. I would wait until you're actually playing the game before checking those ports, though. Mine say closed when I bounce it off my home and I know I can play from there.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> What NCSOFT checker? Mind linking me? Sounds interesting.
> This isn't something ArenaNet can open for you. It's on your end if it's closed. I would wait until you're actually playing the game before checking those ports, though. Mine say closed when I bounce it off my home and I know I can play from there.


Yeah thats something i was thinking as well, kinda strange though one MMO would have issues with staying connected while ALL the other online and MMO games i play have ZERO issues bar the odd Ping spike and even that lasts for very little time. SO not sure why GW2 would have such issues - could it be graphics related seeing as how much the graphics are improved over the likes of WoW?


----------



## salvanos

it's gonna be harder to invite them
while they busy with the patch


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> diablo3 got patch
> WoW got patch
> lol most my friend gonna busy for a while
> less friend gonna start playing gw2
> edit:
> i can play gw2 fine with the port 6112 and 6600 closed
> are you sure the port really needed to play gw2?


Yes, positive. I'd link you to the page where ANet said so, but the forums are non functional right now. I do have a screenshot that I took, but I can't upload until later.


----------



## 218689

soon... 16 hours remaining


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> What NCSOFT checker? Mind linking me? Sounds interesting.


Add -repair to your shortcut is what he's referring to I believe.

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Yes, positive. I'd link you to the page where ANet said so, but the forums are non functional right now. I do have a screenshot that I took, but I can't upload until later.


well i could open the port








gonna open it later if there any problem with closed port









16 hours later still working for 7 hours...
tomorrow gonna be a long time


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> -snip-


http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Video-Games-PC-Hardware/zgbs/videogames/229575/ref=zg_bs_nav_vg_1_vg

Does that help your decision at all?









Honestly, the main thing about GW2 is that its different. Sure it still feels like and is an MMO which it has to if it wants to be one. However, its the little things like combat and dynamic events that are properly executed (unlike Rift and Tera) that really makes the difference. Also, Sylvari are bioluminescent so....

Here goes folks!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










We're almost there!


----------



## 218689

14 hours, 30 minuttes


----------



## HarrisLam

if they open server at 9pm like they once said they would try to go for, i would be at home

if they open at midnight, i would be at work

if they open at 3am, ill be leaving work and soon having dinner with GF

GG arenanet. GG......


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if they open server at 9pm like they once said they would try to go for, i would be at home
> if they open at midnight, i would be at work
> if they open at 3am, ill be leaving work and soon having dinner with GF
> GG arenanet. GG......


The world isn't ending tomorrow. I'm sure you'll enjoy it just as much when you do get the time.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> The world isn't ending tomorrow. I'm sure you'll enjoy it just as much when you do get the time.


Pfffft, by then the next "big" MMO that will kill WoW will be out lol


----------



## Vhox

Lets not start that topic, for the sake of most of our sanity


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Can someone spell this out for me please? When should I be able to start playing this game living in Michigan (Eastern Time Zone)?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone spell this out for me please? When should I be able to start playing this game living in Michigan (Eastern Time Zone)?


At the earliest 12 if the servers go up 3 hours early. If not 3


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Add -repair to your shortcut is what he's referring to I believe.
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair


He made it sound like it was a network checker, though.


----------



## Tridacnid

Okay, here's the screenshot I took on my phone showing the necessary ports for GW2 to run.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone spell this out for me please? When should I be able to start playing this game living in Michigan (Eastern Time Zone)?


OT I live in Michigan as well, that must make us friends.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Okay, here's the screenshot I took on my phone showing the necessary ports for GW2 to run.


Those few ports being closed i cant play the game without it constantly disconnecting me seeing as how i have NO problems what so ever on ANY other MMO or Online game that i play

*~profanity removed by moderator*


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Those few ports being closed i cant play the game without it constantly disconnecting me seeing as how i have NO problems what so ever on ANY other MMO or Online game that i play


So...why exactly don't you have access to your router?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> So...why exactly don't you have access to your router?


Because its a Mobile Broadband one (T-Mobile) despite that it is QUALITY - great price and downloads games (steam) very fast and can play EVERY other Online and MMO game i have with ease - of course i get the odd Lag spike and such (weather related mostly). For example - Yesturday kept getting the message about not being able too log in for the Stress Test, but managed too EASILY log on too wow say hello too a few people, log off, log onto Rift and say hello too a few more people and logged off - after that i tried too get back into Guild Wars 2 and i STILL got the error


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Because its a Mobile Broadband one (T-Mobile) despite that it is QUALITY - great price and downloads games (steam) very fast and can play EVERY other Online and MMO game i have with ease - of course i get the odd Lag spike and such (weather related mostly). For example - Yesturday kept getting the message about not being able too log in for the Stress Test, but managed too EASILY log on too wow say hello too a few people, log off, log onto Rift and say hello too a few more people and logged off - after that i tried too get back into Guild Wars 2 and i STILL got the error


Hm, are you sure there isn't a way to open ports on that? I would think that since it's your connection that you are paying for, you should be able to configure it somehow. Is there some sort of software installed with it that would allow you to change settings?


----------



## sempai66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> So...why exactly don't you have access to your router?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Because its a Mobile Broadband one (T-Mobile) despite that it is QUALITY - great price and downloads games (steam) very fast and can play EVERY other Online and MMO game i have with ease - of course i get the odd Lag spike and such (weather related mostly). For example - Yesturday kept getting the message about not being able too log in for the Stress Test, but managed too EASILY log on too wow say hello too a few people, log off, log onto Rift and say hello too a few more people and logged off - after that i tried too get back into Guild Wars 2 and i STILL got the error


not sure what all that other stuff really has to do with it.

you can connect your comp directly to router via ethernet cable.
enter router IP into browser address bar (ex: belkin router is 192.168.2.1). - i'm sure you can google what your router IP is
enter login/pw.
Bam - access


----------



## djriful

Not sure if I can stay up 3am in the morning. 12am is fine.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Hm, are you sure there isn't a way to open ports on that? I would think that since it's your connection that you are paying for, you should be able to configure it somehow. Is there some sort of software installed with it that would allow you to change settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sempai66*
> 
> not sure what all that other stuff really has to do with it.
> you can connect your comp directly to router via ethernet cable.
> enter router IP into browser address bar (ex: belkin router is 192.168.2.1). - i'm sure you can google what your router IP is
> enter login/pw.
> Bam - access


Its a USB Mobile Broadband Dongle - i think its T-Mobile that dont allow the Ports too be opened. This ISN'T a Pay Monthly Dongle so that could maybe have something too do with it. This one is 3month one, costs £29.99 and comes with 3months of usage which is great as i CANT get a proper internet connect as i will HOPEFULLY be moving soon. So i will have too put up with this and accept (even if it annoys me) the DCs and such

Though i am not 100% sure that i will get that many, as it seemed too happen during the "peak" times so it could just be the game/servers getting hit hard and them instead of saying they have getting loads of people online go and blame it on AV/Firelwall/network/router settings

Not long til i find out though lol

EDIT: Due too the Dongle being a 3month deal kind of thing rather the Pay Monthly (which is ALOT, ALOT, ALOT more expensive) they limit some of the things that can be used with it - such as Peer2Peer downloads, online voice chat (Vent and such - though TS3 works lol)


----------



## djriful

I was on max out pop server, I've never disconnected except the new builds. Also I've been on 3 different servers for the last few betas.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I was on max out pop server, I've never disconnected except the new builds.


Congrats. I have seen online that quite a few people from varying countries all having the same problem as me and around the same time as well - Might have been due too being on a High pop US server and being from the UK along with the high server load - who knows, all i know i have NO issues in any other game


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Hey Overclock,

The final countdown is here. I have downloaded my client and I have my list of requested usernames for my characters & classes but I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:

1) Will we be able to transfer our characters for the first 2 weeks or anything? I don't want to pick the wrong server like in WoW and get stuck with paying $25/transfer!
2) Speaking of servers/worlds, anyone got one they prefer? WHich world will the OCN guild be on?
3) Characternames are unique to all of Guild Wars 2, correct? and not just the server, due to World Vs. World pvp?

Thanks in avaince guys, only 10 more hours hopefully!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Has anyone else been planning out things like How am I going to sit? , Where are my drinks going to be? , Where food will be, Microphone placement, setting up OC's for stability, window placement on a separate monitor, silencing phones and the like....or am I just really weird...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Has anyone else been planning out things like How am I going to sit? , Where are my drinks going to be? , Where food will be, Microphone placement, setting up OC's for stability, window placement on a separate monitor, silencing phones and the like....or am I just really weird...


I will probably lower my cpu clock to 4.5ghz and put my gpu back down to 1200 core and 1600 mem. Just plan to Pve up some levels before I get into W v W v W, and with my setup those clocks should do just fine.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Hey Overclock,
> The final countdown is here. I have downloaded my client and I have my list of requested usernames for my characters & classes but I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:
> 1) Will we be able to transfer our characters for the first 2 weeks or anything? I don't want to pick the wrong server like in WoW and get stuck with paying $25/transfer!
> 2) Speaking of servers/worlds, anyone got one they prefer? WHich world will the OCN guild be on?
> 3) Characternames are unique to all of Guild Wars 2, correct? and not just the server, due to World Vs. World pvp?
> Thanks in avaince guys, only 10 more hours hopefully!


1. From what i have read - it will be free for indefinite time then will cost more too go too higher pop servers
2. Been stated in the thread, not sure what is it - i will be going on Desolation(EU)
3. Yes i believe every name will be unique


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Has anyone else been planning out things like How am I going to sit? , Where are my drinks going to be? , Where food will be, Microphone placement, setting up OC's for stability, window placement on a separate monitor, silencing phones and the like....or am I just really weird...


Sounds like me I plan to stay up all night (maybe even longer) to play Guild Wars 2 so I have to make sure I have enough food and drinks. Told all my friends I will be busy this weekend so don't bother me. Still have to worry about the girlfriend though..


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Hey Overclock,
> The final countdown is here. I have downloaded my client and I have my list of requested usernames for my characters & classes but I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer:
> 1) Will we be able to transfer our characters for the first 2 weeks or anything? I don't want to pick the wrong server like in WoW and get stuck with paying $25/transfer!
> 2) Speaking of servers/worlds, anyone got one they prefer? WHich world will the OCN guild be on?
> 3) Characternames are unique to all of Guild Wars 2, correct? and not just the server, due to World Vs. World pvp?
> Thanks in avaince guys, only 10 more hours hopefully!


The OCN guild will be on fort aspenwood
http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild
Here is the thread for more info


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> 1. From what i have read - it will be free for indefinite time then will cost more too go too higher pop servers
> 2. Been stated in the thread, not sure what is it - i will be going on Desolation(EU)
> 3. Yes i believe every name will be unique


Thanks for the info! Just out of curiosity, how did you decide on desolation? I've been extremely busy the last few weeks so I haven't read much lately. I get off work in about 4 hours and plan on doing a lot of reading up till launch, but curious as to how you decided on which world ?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Just out of curiosity, how did you decide on desolation? I've been extremely busy the last few weeks so I haven't read much lately. I get off work in about 4 hours and plan on doing a lot of reading up till launch, but curious as to how you decided on which world ?


no worries. I picked Desolation based on http://www.gw2guilds.org/
Shows guilds/alliances on servers so its useful too see what should be strong in WvWvW and such


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> no worries. I picked Desolation based on http://www.gw2guilds.org/
> Shows guilds/alliances on servers so its useful too see what should be strong in WvWvW and such


picking based on W v W v W is kinda silly IMHO.. they said the servers would be matched against other similar performing servers, winners matched with winners and vice versa. I find it highly unlikely that you would see one server rise to the top and stay there. If I had made my server decision I would have chose a low pop and not very W v W v W oriented server, because I would not want to join a heavy W v W v W server and wait in the queues for 20 minutes before I even get in.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> picking based on W v W v W is kinda silly IMHO.. they said the servers would be matched against other similar performing servers, winners matched with winners and vice versa. I find it highly unlikely that you would see one server rise to the top and stay there. If I had made my server decision I would have chose a low pop and not very W v W v W oriented server, because I would not want to join a heavy W v W v W server and wait in the queues for 20 minutes before I even get in.


For me its more about servers that like doing WvWvW - dont wonna end up on a server where hardly anyone on it has any interest in WvWvW - plus based on the huge number of guilds it should be quite a big server as well rather then a dead one which is also another plus


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Has anyone else been planning out things like How am I going to sit? , Where are my drinks going to be? , Where food will be, Microphone placement, setting up OC's for stability, window placement on a separate monitor, silencing phones and the like....or am I just really weird...


My planning has consisted of: How long will I get to play before the wife and sister in law need help setting up stuff for my niece's birthday tomorrow? Have I done enough to keep my wife from worrying about this water spiting wind storm call Isaac about to hit Florida? Will the power go out and interrupt me playing? Will I get nagged for playing during a hurricane







? Can I take the dog out to pee if the eye passes over us? Actually, that might be fun.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Putting all my eggs into the "It'll begin at 12am EST instead of 3am" basket.

If it's not set by 12:30am est might nap until 3am. Must play as much as possible


----------



## Stefy

I just ordered the game. Will I recieve a code so I can start playing tomorrow?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> picking based on W v W v W is kinda silly IMHO.. they said the servers would be matched against other similar performing servers, winners matched with winners and vice versa. I find it highly unlikely that you would see one server rise to the top and stay there. If I had made my server decision I would have chose a low pop and not very W v W v W oriented server, because I would not want to join a heavy W v W v W server and wait in the queues for 20 minutes before I even get in.


Depends on if you want to win. The ONLY thing that picking a server does is picks your WvWvW teammates since you can always guest to a higher or lower popped server for PvE, but if you pick a server that doesn't care about WvWvW you are stuck with it unless you pay for a server transfer. I'm okay with a 20minute queue if it means we are always full and competitive. I'll get in and never leave, and there is plenty of PVE to do while being in queue even if it is longer than 20 minutes.

That is why I am picking based on WvW anyway. I want to contribute to a top server.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Depends on if you want to win. The ONLY thing that picking a server does is picks your WvWvW teammates since you can always guest to a higher or lower popped server for PvE, but if you pick a server that doesn't care about WvWvW you are stuck with it unless you pay for a server transfer. I'm okay with a 20minute queue if it means we are always full and competitive. I'll get in and never leave, and there is plenty of PVE to do while being in queue even if it is longer than 20 minutes.
> That is why I am picking based on WvW anyway. I want to contribute to a top server.


^ This As Well ^


----------



## Fletcherea

FFS I'm a 34 year old man that feels like a 10 year old boy on xmas eve.


----------



## Stemnin

Random vids recorded with MSI afterburner.

Divinity's Reach is awesome, I love running around the human starter zone.





I made a custom Phantasy Star IV playlist, it didn't quite work right (I know how to fix now).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











The kid are kinda funny.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> EDIT: Due too the Dongle being a 3month deal kind of thing rather the Pay Monthly (which is ALOT, ALOT, ALOT more expensive) they limit some of the things that can be used with it - such as Peer2Peer downloads, online voice chat (Vent and such - though TS3 works lol)


That's likely it. For whatever reason my school's firewall looks at the GW2 client and the connections it makes and labels it as P2P. So I have to request a P2P permit whenever I want to play (which is a real pain, btw).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> FFS I'm a 34 year old man that feels like a 10 year old boy on xmas eve.


More like a 16 year old girl on my birthday....err her birthday...


----------



## chris-br

i can see myself not going to bed tonight and doing a 24+hrs marathon. lol


----------



## Shinjuku

What time does it start specifically in uk time?

I thought it was 12 tonight on the dot, I got my self into a bad pattern so I would be able to play all night >_<
Just up now at 8pm slept all day for this, now I hear its the morning it starts for us not 12 tonight?


----------



## Leyaena

The countdown on their website is there for a reason, you know


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> That's likely it. For whatever reason my school's firewall looks at the GW2 client and the connections it makes and labels it as P2P. So I have to request a P2P permit whenever I want to play (which is a real pain, btw).


I have tried and tried too find a way around it, tmobile are just EVIL if another network/company and SUCH a good deal on them i would go with them instead i think Tmobile are the only ones that limit on what you can do. However seeing as i how i have no issues in any other game and my download speed is VERY acceptable so just hoping it was down too the Servers getting bombed

As i did seem to only experience it during "high" volume times - like at the start when i got in it would (mostly) be fine for hours and hours so as long as it doesnt happen every 5minutes i can accept it - though Getting DC-ed and instant kicked from Spvp is a pain especially when ya like a few points away from winning -.-


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> What time does it start specifically in uk time?
> I thought it was 12 tonight on the dot, I got my self into a bad pattern so I would be able to play all night >_<
> Just up now at 8pm slept all day for this, now I hear its the morning it starts for us not 12 tonight?


Between 5am and 8am in the UK, depending on if they open the servers up early or not


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Between 5am and 8am in the UK, depending on if they open the servers up early or not


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I swear I read it was mightnight. Lame they must have meant cmt or w/e.
Hate the uk >_< Now I have a terrible sleeping pattern lots of energy juice and pizzas in for nothing.

I will end up falling asleep at 8am.

*~profanity removed by moderator.*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I swear I read it was mightnight. Lame they must have meant cmt or w/e.
> Hate the uk >_< Now I have a terrible sleeping pattern lots of energy juice and pizzas in for nothing.
> I will end up falling asleep at 8am.


Ouch








Going too bed about 11pm, and waking up at about 4:30am lol


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> The world isn't ending tomorrow. I'm sure you'll enjoy it just as much when you do get the time.


But that launch day MMO atmosphere is the best part!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> But that launch day MMO atmosphere is the best part!


Also, the best character names aren't just going to wait around for you to claim them.









Keep in mind that GW 1 didn't allow single word names, but GW 2 does. That means that a lot of prime one word names will be up for grabs.


----------



## djriful

I'm going to bed now. It's 4PM in the afternoon.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm going to bed now. It's 4PM in the afternoon.


See you at launch then!! Don't be late


----------



## meckert15834

off work untill Wednesday!


----------



## Shinjuku

Going to have to go for a nap about 12 and set alarm for 4, cant miss the launch.
I love the launches for mmos, always a great atmosphere.
Especially when the servers go down like 20 minutes in from overload and everyone is shouting on the forums haha.


----------



## meckert15834

is it going to be a 3am launch for the East coast?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> is it going to be a 3am launch for the East coast?


been mentioned already, 3am if they dont open the servers early 12 midnight if they do.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> is it going to be a 3am launch for the East coast?


Quote:


> The three-day Headstart Access will officially begin at 0:00 AM Pacific time (GMT -7:00) on August 25th. However, please note that in order to ensure we're fully prepared for that fateful hour we may bring servers online up to 3 hours prior.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Going to have to go for a nap about 12 and set alarm for 4, cant miss the launch.
> I love the launches for mmos, always a great atmosphere.
> Especially when the servers go down like 20 minutes in from overload and everyone is shouting on the forums haha.


Dont forget the need to make sure you get that epic character name


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Also, the best character names aren't just going to wait around for you to claim them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that GW 1 didn't allow single word names, but GW 2 does. That means that a lot of prime one word names will be up for grabs.


I might won't be able to get the name I want because the game download won't finish before headstart begging.









I will be able to play like saturday morning EST.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> I might won't be able to get the name I want because the game download won't finish before headstart begging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be able to play like saturday morning EST.


ouch








Im getting on fast too reserve a Nerco name (hoping it isnt already taken!) then making my Ele doubt the name will be taken, but got backup just in case


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting on fast too reserve a Nerco name (hoping it isnt already taken!) then making my Ele doubt the name will be taken, but got backup just in case


I'll make sure I'll grab that one.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'll make sure I'll grab that one.


Now if only there were Necromancers in Disney films i could have it as a theme lol
seeing as the Ele name is a name of a character from a Disney film


----------



## rotary7

im getting the name Anet lol


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting on fast too reserve a Nerco name (hoping it isnt already taken!) then making my Ele doubt the name will be taken, but got backup just in case


You happen to know if there is any limit to character creations tonight? I really plan on creating all 8 professions within the first hour to get the names I want. Hopefully that is allowed.


----------



## Shinjuku

Don't you only get 5 slots?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> You happen to know if there is any limit to character creations tonight? I really plan on creating all 8 professions within the first hour to get the names I want. Hopefully that is allowed.


Only 5 character slots, have too buy more (not sure how many possible though)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> im getting the name Anet lol


You cannot, the system will reject you. I've tried.

Best name I gave my pet "ImWithStupid" in WoW as a hunter.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmm found one name from a Disney Film but its its name in Japanese is VERY long (17 characters) and very hard too pronounce lol
I went with several Japanese names for characters in wow based on Final Fantasy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You cannot, the system will reject you. I've tried.
> 
> Best name I gave my pet "ImWithStupid" in WoW as a hunter.


Could go with Anete or Aanet or something similar?


----------



## JeffPeli

I don't know why but I tend to get really serious with my character names. I had ideas for this book I wanted to write back in high school, and I just always use the names I had for my characters all the time. I play male warrior, male ranger, male mage, female priest, and female thief/assassin in every game I play just so I can use all the same names every time. It makes me feel a bit more connected to my characters as I play, I guess


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffPeli*
> 
> I don't know why but I tend to get really serious with my character names. I had ideas for this book I wanted to write back in high school, and I just always use the names I had for my characters all the time. I play male warrior, male ranger, male mage, female priest, and female thief/assassin in every game I play just so I can use all the same names every time. It makes me feel a bit more connected to my characters as I play, I guess


I am kinda like that, the name has too feel right and want the names too all be connected too a film company, game series or something - for some reason want them Japanese as well which might confuse some seeing as ill be on eu server lol


----------



## Georgevonfrank

9h 36 minutes or possibly 6h 36 minutes


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmmmn, Anyone know any Thief kind of characters from Disney films (Not Aladdin or Robin hood - if hes Disney lol)


----------



## TFL Replica

Need someone for AA comparison screenshots taken in GW2 using AA Injector mods. Any volunteers?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Mmmmmmn, Anyone know any Thief kind of characters from Disney films (Not Aladdin or Robin hood - if hes Disney lol)


Looking for a name helped me find a name for a Asura character, thank you!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Looking for a name helped me find a name for a Asura character, thank you!


Mind Telling me what it is?








(but congrats lol)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Mind Telling me what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but congrats lol)


After I claim it in game I will








But it is for a asura engineer









Still trying to find a name for you. You could use Flynn Rider from Tangled.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> After I claim it in game I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is for a asura engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find a name for you. You could use Flynn Rider from Tangled.


Apparently using the names found in anime is a really popular thing in Guild Wars 2, went in tried to use the many in my repertoire and all were taken...even when I tried to reserve some of them in GW1 they were taken.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Apparently using the names found in anime is a really popular thing in Guild Wars 2, went in tried to use the many in my repertoire and all were taken...even when I tried to reserve some of them in GW1 they were taken.


Great - going to be EVEN more annoyed if the names i have picked are taken. Not sure if they will be seeing as they are the Japanese versions and VERY hard too spell let alone pronounce lol


----------



## Blizzie

Does anyone have a link to the Google Docs with the "unofficial" server list of what big communities have claimed?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Great - going to be EVEN more annoyed if the names i have picked are taken. Not sure if they will be seeing as they are the Japanese versions and VERY hard too spell let alone pronounce lol


Wait, what other versions are there? English? pfff but yeah i can see the Japanese pronunciations being spelled different ways by different people so there's a little variation in there like ou vs o vs oh for some. Perhaps we may have a little bit of leniency and if not maybe the names are unicode.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Wait, what other versions are there? English? pfff but yeah i can see the Japanese pronunciations being spelled different ways by different people so there's a little variation in there like ou vs o vs oh for some. Perhaps we may have a little bit of leniency and if not maybe the names are unicode.


English, Japanese, Spanish...
I was meaning for the name but in another language
But i want too stick too the same language for all my toons randomly picked Japanese so all my toons will be the Japanese versions

Anyway 23:12 here so off too bed for about 5 and half hours sleep, big day coming lol


----------



## Shinjuku

This the biggest day not just a big day!


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> awww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this problem gets fixed within the day ash. Or else it will be a bummer. On a side note, did tech support already advise you on what ports gw2 use? I tried running the NCSOFT checker the other day and i noticed it checks your route from your computer all the way to the arenanet servers.
> 
> 
> 
> What NCSOFT checker? Mind linking me? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Not sure how much of impact it will have, should expect issues during Stress Tests/Beta weekends just hope that its all okay during the actual release seeing as ow all other games work fine i doubt there should be that much of an issue (i hope)
> Not sure what Ports it uses - knowing my luck they are all closed :/
> Wish they would open the ports themselves would make it so much easier but guess it could lead too malicious attacks and such
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't something ArenaNet can open for you. It's on your end if it's closed. I would wait until you're actually playing the game before checking those ports, though. Mine say closed when I bounce it off my home and I know I can play from there.
Click to expand...

Oh wait its called game advisor. My bad.
Heres the link.
http://us.ncsoft.com/gameadvisor
The network check part is pretty nifty.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Oh wait its called game advisor. My bad.
> Heres the link.
> http://us.ncsoft.com/gameadvisor
> The network check part is pretty nifty.


Yeah this is basically what I told him to do with netstat only it does it in a better way and is more thorough about the process


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Oh wait its called game advisor. My bad.
> Heres the link.
> http://us.ncsoft.com/gameadvisor
> The network check part is pretty nifty.


i ran that - what specially should i be looking out for?


----------



## Sir Beregond

WooHoo! Almost time!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> i ran that - what specially should i be looking out for?


Under "Checking Server Connectivity" i got "Connect Succeeded" for all of the things tested - guessing thats good
Under " Tracing Netowkr Paths" though i got alot of "2 * * *" which i think it means it failed too connect or timed out???


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Under "Checking Server Connectivity" i got "Connect Succeeded" for all of the things tested - guessing thats good
> Under " Tracing Netowkr Paths" though i got alot of "2 * * *" which i think it means it failed too connect or timed out???


Post it in a code block here


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Post it in a code block here


for all of the routes? will block out my IP obviously








Though for each route it does say Trace complete - that mean it succeeded?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> for all of the routes? will block out my IP obviously


Yeah that's not a problem just post everything that it gives you period. IP you should block out yes.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Post it in a code block here
> 
> 
> 
> for all of the routes? will block out my IP obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though for each route it does say Trace complete - that mean it succeeded?
Click to expand...

Yeah asterisks are usually time out or it took a while for it to jump to the next server. The question there is on which jump its timing out. Thats where the problem is. I have a feeling its a routing issue. Especially the other games work fine. :S


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

*--> pathping.exe -w 500 -q 100 -4 64.25.38.51 <--*

Tracing route to 64.25.38.51 over a maximum of 30 hops

0 Ash-PC [ ]
1 hi.link [ ]
2 * * *
Computing statistics for 25 seconds...
Source to Here This Node/Link
Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
0 Ash-PC [ ]
0/ 100 = 0% |
1 3ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% hi.link [ ]

Trace complete.

I'll do just onje, they are all pretty much the same bar the Ms changing a bit


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> *--> pathping.exe -w 500 -q 100 -4 64.25.38.51 <--*
> Tracing route to 64.25.38.51 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 0 Ash-PC [ ]
> 1 hi.link [ ]
> 2 * * *
> Computing statistics for 25 seconds...
> Source to Here This Node/Link
> Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
> 0 Ash-PC [ ]
> 0/ 100 = 0% |
> 1 3ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% hi.link [ ]
> Trace complete.
> I'll do just onje, they are all pretty much the same bar the Ms changing a bit


interesting, mine completes successfully so it looks like you're timing out on all connections you said it is?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Google Docs with the "unofficial" server list of what big communities have claimed?


^ This!


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> *--> pathping.exe -w 500 -q 100 -4 64.25.38.51 <--*
> 
> Tracing route to 64.25.38.51 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 0 Ash-PC [ ]
> 1 hi.link [ ]
> 2 * * *
> Computing statistics for 25 seconds...
> Source to Here This Node/Link
> Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
> 0 Ash-PC [ ]
> 0/ 100 = 0% |
> 1 3ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% hi.link [ ]
> 
> Trace complete.
> 
> I'll do just onje, they are all pretty much the same bar the Ms changing a bit


Trace Completed just means it finished the test. So it really wont tell us if its good or not.







Im getting the same thing for now. Probably because the game is still not up. I think its best to run it later if ever you continue to experience the problem(which i hope you wont).









Heres what mine looked like.

==============================================================================
= Checking server connectivity
==============================================================================
auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.38.51:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.54:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.72:6112 - connect succeeded
auth2.101.arenanetworks.com
206.127.159.77:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.107:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.108:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.109:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.77:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.107:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.108:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.109:6112 - connect succeeded
auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.38.51:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.54:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.72:80 - connect succeeded
File1.ArenaNetworks.com
64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
Diag.ArenaNetworks.com
206.127.158.31:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.158.31:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
origincdn.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.41.2:80 - connect succeeded
icmp.arenanetworks.com
206.127.158.1:80 - connect failed
64.25.39.1:80 - connect failed

This is the part whey mine times out as well.

*Tracing route to file1.arenanetworks.com [64.25.39.21]*
over a maximum of 30 hops:
0 Francis-PC [192.168.0.100]
1 192.168.0.1
2 112.205.0.1.pldt.net [ xxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
3 122.2.135.65.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
4 210.213.133.38.static.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
5 210.213.133.21.static.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
6 * POS4-0-0.GW7.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.179.116.237]
7 0.xe-1-0-3.XT1.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.63.118.50]
8 0.xe-7-0-6.XT3.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.2.181]
9 GigabitEthernet6-0-0.GW13.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.102.213]
10 ncsoft-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.113.90]
11 * 64.25.32.26
12 * * 64.25.32.82
13 * * 64.25.32.82 reports: Destination net unreachable. - This is probably the guild wars 2 server.

Does your trace to *file1.arenanetworks.com* look like this ash?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> interesting, mine completes successfully so it looks like you're timing out on all connections you said it is?


Yep the same "*" appear in all of them on the 2nd try(?) after it says "1 Hi.Link"
Though if they time out all the time - why was i still able too play the Beta and Stress Tests?
It was still as if the server was getting really loaded and thats why i was unfortunately kicked as it would be perfectly fine for hours and then kick me like suddenly loads of more people tried too login or something - that i can handle as long as its not every 5minutes

But seeing as i have read other people having the exact same issues, i dunno what too think. Likely my Router (stupud T-Mobile -.-) does have something too do with it BUT not sure if its the main/only reason it happens as i said during BWE3 i was able too play for like 5hours without pretty much anything - except the odd Spvp error when trying too join matches then it would kick me and take like 10-15mins too log back in


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Trace Completed just means it finished the test. So it really wont tell us if its good or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting the same thing for now. Probably because the game is still not up. I think its best to run it later if ever you continue to experience the problem(which i hope you wont).


Where does yours "fail" because it looks like his fails right after leaving his ISP or broadband provider as it were. I'm not sure how the infrastructure of the EU Tmobile vs the US TMobile broadband differs but I just tried to run the same trace from my laptop through my phones broadband and that failed after leaving the phone so I'm tempted to point the finger at TMo right now but for reasons I don't know why


----------



## Shinjuku

Launch soooooon woooooot.

I remember launch night of world of warcraft like 7 or 8 years ago.

Me and all my friends were on warcraft 3 deciding about what classes and races to go and discussing names, then it was about to go live so we all rushed to create account. There account pages were overloaded and It took me hours and hours to get an account created my friends had already started playing, I was flipping out haha good times


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Where does yours "fail" because it looks like his fails right after leaving his ISP or broadband provider as it were. I'm not sure how the infrastructure of the EU Tmobile vs the US TMobile broadband differs but I just tried to run the same trace from my laptop through my phones broadband and that failed after leaving the phone so I'm tempted to point the finger at TMo right now but for reasons I don't know why


Yeah im thinking its T-Mobile and there hatred of allowing Ports too be Opened -.-
Though why i have No issues on other games i dont know, would expect them too have issues as well being MMO or do they all use different Ports?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Trace Completed just means it finished the test. So it really wont tell us if its good or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting the same thing for now. Probably because the game is still not up. I think its best to run it later if ever you continue to experience the problem(which i hope you wont).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what mine looked like.
> ==============================================================================
> = Checking server connectivity
> ==============================================================================
> auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.38.51:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.54:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.72:6112 - connect succeeded
> auth2.101.arenanetworks.com
> 206.127.159.77:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.107:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.108:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.109:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.77:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.107:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.108:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.109:6112 - connect succeeded
> auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.38.51:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.54:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.72:80 - connect succeeded
> File1.ArenaNetworks.com
> 64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
> Diag.ArenaNetworks.com
> 206.127.158.31:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.158.31:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
> origincdn.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.41.2:80 - connect succeeded
> icmp.arenanetworks.com
> 206.127.158.1:80 - connect failed
> 64.25.39.1:80 - connect failed
> 
> This is the part whey mine times out as well.
> *Tracing route to file1.arenanetworks.com [64.25.39.21]*
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 0 Francis-PC [192.168.0.100]
> 1 192.168.0.1
> 2 112.205.0.1.pldt.net [ xxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> 3 122.2.135.65.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> 4 210.213.133.38.static.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> 5 210.213.133.21.static.pldt.net [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> 6 * POS4-0-0.GW7.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.179.116.237]
> 7 0.xe-1-0-3.XT1.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.63.118.50]
> 8 0.xe-7-0-6.XT3.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.2.181]
> 9 GigabitEthernet6-0-0.GW13.DFW9.ALTER.NET [152.63.102.213]
> 10 ncsoft-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.113.90]
> 11 * 64.25.32.26
> 12 * * 64.25.32.82
> 13 * * 64.25.32.82 reports: Destination net unreachable. - This is probably the guild wars 2 server.
> Does your trace to *file1.arenanetworks.com* look like this ash?


No heres my version of it:

==============================================================================
= Discovering external address
==============================================================================
Current IP Address:

==============================================================================
= Checking server connectivity
==============================================================================

auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.38.51:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.54:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.72:6112 - connect succeeded

auth2.101.arenanetworks.com
206.127.159.107:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.108:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.109:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.77:80 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.107:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.108:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.109:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.159.77:6112 - connect succeeded

auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.38.51:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.54:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.38.72:80 - connect succeeded

File1.ArenaNetworks.com
64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded

Diag.ArenaNetworks.com
206.127.158.31:6112 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
206.127.158.31:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded

origincdn.101.arenanetworks.com
64.25.41.2:80 - connect succeeded

icmp.arenanetworks.com
206.127.158.1:80 - connect succeeded
64.25.39.1:80 - connect succeeded


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> No heres my version of it:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ==============================================================================
> = Discovering external address
> ==============================================================================
> Current IP Address: 127.0.0.1
> ==============================================================================
> = Checking server connectivity
> ==============================================================================
> auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.38.51:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.54:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.72:6112 - connect succeeded
> auth2.101.arenanetworks.com
> 206.127.159.107:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.108:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.109:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.77:80 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.107:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.108:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.109:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.159.77:6112 - connect succeeded
> auth1.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.38.51:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.54:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.38.72:80 - connect succeeded
> File1.ArenaNetworks.com
> 64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
> Diag.ArenaNetworks.com
> 206.127.158.31:6112 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:6112 - connect succeeded
> 206.127.158.31:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.21:80 - connect succeeded
> origincdn.101.arenanetworks.com
> 64.25.41.2:80 - connect succeeded
> icmp.arenanetworks.com
> 206.127.158.1:80 - connect succeeded
> 64.25.39.1:80 - connect succeeded


Interesting you actually have better connectivity to icmp.arenanetworks.com than my home network does.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Also, the best character names aren't just going to wait around for you to claim them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that GW 1 didn't allow single word names, but GW 2 does. That means that a lot of prime one word names will be up for grabs.


Mmmmmm time to hoard a whole bunch of names.

I, personally, like the names of stars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Oh wait its called game advisor. My bad.
> Heres the link.
> http://us.ncsoft.com/gameadvisor
> The network check part is pretty nifty.


Running this now. Hopefully there aren't any problems.

Does anybody think my computer (stats below) will have trouble playing the game? It's hardly the most powerful stuff on the market, but I'm hoping that GW2 isn't exactly Crysis.
All I know is that I won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Interesting you actually have better connectivity to icmp.arenanetworks.com than my home network does.


and yet it still fails lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> and yet it still fails lol


http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-3618#Change_port_forwarding_settings

Does this happen to apply to you at all?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-3618#Change_port_forwarding_settings
> Does this happen to apply to you at all?


Nope, that looks like for Pay Monthly clicked on the link but it timed out


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Nope, that looks like for Pay Monthly clicked on the link but it timed out


Perhaps if the headstart doesn't work then it will be time to give a nice little ring to TMobile and find out what exactly their deal is and if they can do anything about it for you. TMo in the US has always been helpful for me so let's hope you get the same treatment.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Perhaps if the headstart doesn't work then it will be time to give a nice little ring to TMobile and find out what exactly their deal is and if they can do anything about it for you. TMo in the US has always been helpful for me so let's hope you get the same treatment.


I have already looked on there website with people asking the exact same thing about port forwarding they simple say you cant do it. Maybe it can be done on the Pay Monthly with the OBSCENE prices they charge but this one i got they dont allow it -.-


----------



## ryanhirsch

Anyone else get the application error 0xc0000018? I've tried everything and even contacted support, only to get a response that was completely off topic.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I have already looked on there website with people asking the exact same thing about port forwarding they simple say you cant do it. Maybe it can be done on the Pay Monthly with the OBSCENE prices they charge but this one i got they dont allow it -.-


Hmm, let's wait and see what happens during headstart. This might all be for naught if it turns out to be on ANets end and is something they can fix themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Anyone else get the application error 0xc0000018? I've tried everything and even contacted support, only to get a response that was completely off topic.


Do you have any details behind this error? EG when it happens, the description behind the error. Is it an application window that pops up, a debug window, or maybe even a windows error that opens up.


----------



## throwback8

I'm getting more and more stoked as this day continues for the pre purchase HS tonight. I tried to go into GW2 blind without knowing much about it since I just built my PC within the past few months. I participated in the stress test the other day but other than that it's brand new to me.

EDIT: I was also pretty damn impressed with how smoothly the game ran(sure some fps drops in masses of people and looking towards certain directions in those places). For it to run with only the few fps drops I had during stress testing and Arenanet actively working on the servers, I was quite pleased.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Do you have any details behind this error? EG when it happens, the description behind the error. Is it an application window that pops up, a debug window, or maybe even a windows error that opens up.


It always occurs whenever I make the attempt to open up the Gw2setup.exe. I double-click the file, and there it is, I have not been able to get past this. No description as far as I know, but here's a screenshot:


I've tried everything from disabling my firewall and antivirus completely, to giving the .exe full rights. I can't for the life of me figure it out, but then again, I'm not too great at fiddling with errors and the like. I just want to play at midnight!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> It always occurs whenever I make the attempt to open up the Gw2setup.exe. I double-click the file, and there it is, I have not been able to get past this. No description as far as I know, but here's a screenshot:
> 
> I've tried everything from disabling my firewall and antivirus completely, to giving the .exe full rights. I can't for the life of me figure it out, but then again, I'm not too great at fiddling with errors and the like. I just want to play at midnight!


Gw2setup.exe?...they have that now? Interesting, where is this file located?


----------



## ntherblast

Okay guys I narrowed my class choice down to Norn mesmer/thief. Which have you guys seen the least for norns?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Okay, here's the screenshot I took on my phone showing the necessary ports for GW2 to run.


Can you type out which ports should be forwarded? That pic is too small to even attempt to read. I didn't have issues with previous test just want to make sure nothing happens


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Okay guys I narrowed my class choice down to Norn mesmer/thief. Which have you guys seen the least for norns?
> Can you type out which ports should be forwarded? That pic is too small to even attempt to read. I didn't have issues with previous test just want to make sure nothing happens


80, 443, 6112, 6600


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Mmmmmm time to hoard a whole bunch of names.
> I, personally, like the names of stars.
> Running this now. Hopefully there aren't any problems.
> Does anybody think my computer (stats below) will have trouble playing the game? It's hardly the most powerful stuff on the market, but I'm hoping that GW2 isn't exactly Crysis.
> All I know is that I won't be sleeping tonight.


I've played it on a Dell 2208WFP (1680*1050) with an MSI 8800GTS (640 OC). You'll be able to run it just fine. The graphics seem to scale nicely from what I've seen.
That said, this Christmas is definitely the time for me get something in the 6800 range or better. I'm sick and tired of my bottom barrel (for modern games) video.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Okay guys I narrowed my class choice down to Norn mesmer/thief. Which have you guys seen the least for norns?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Okay, here's the screenshot I took on my phone showing the necessary ports for GW2 to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you type out which ports should be forwarded? That pic is too small to even attempt to read. I didn't have issues with previous test just want to make sure nothing happens
Click to expand...

80,443, 6112, and 6600

[edit] someone else posted before me.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Comes straight from the Guild Wars 2 website, it's supposedly used to pre-install the full game. Currently in my downloads folder, I've tried moving it elsewhere, like C:/Program Files x86/ Guild Wars 2, but to no avai. :'(


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Comes straight from the Guild Wars 2 website, it's supposedly used to pre-install the full game. Currently in my downloads folder, I've tried moving it elsewhere, like C:/Program Files x86/ Guild Wars 2, but to no avai. :'(


What have you tried, administrator, redownload, relocating the file, changing the file permissions...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 80, 443, 6112, 6600


Thanks


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What have you tried, administrator, redownload, relocating the file, changing the file permissions...


Tried administrator, redownloading multiple times, relocating to a separate drive (from C:/ to F:/, aka my SSD) changed the file permissions each time I relocated or redownloaded.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Tried administrator, redownloading multiple times, relocating to a separate drive (from C:/ to F:/, aka my SSD) changed the file permissions each time I relocated or redownloaded.


What's your status with regards to DirectX 9 and other dependencies?


----------



## Moridin

Is it worth it to download the latest beta driver (304.79) for nVidia for this game? I'm on 301.42 right now, and i heard people are getting better performance on 304.79 and 304.48. Hoping someone can clear this up, i'd like to have this all ready for the release tonight.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What's your status with regards to DirectX 9 and other dependencies?


As in, do I have DX9 installed? If so, that's a yes. I've browsed through the GW2 Support FAQ and Solutions numerous times, thinking maybe I missed something, but I can't find anything regarding my particular error. It's funny because my brother just downloaded and installed Guild Wars 2 on his computer today, not one issue.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> As in, do I have DX9 installed? If so, that's a yes. I've browsed through the GW2 Support FAQ and Solutions numerous times, thinking maybe I missed something, but I can't find anything regarding my particular error. It's funny because my brother just downloaded and installed Guild Wars 2 on his computer today, not one issue.


Hmm, can you get a screen cap of your event log?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Is it worth it to download the latest beta driver (304.71) for nVidia for this game? I'm on 301.42 right now, and i heard people are getting better performance on 304.79 and 304.48. Hoping someone can clear this up, i'd like to have this all ready for the release tonight.


Yeah definitely update the drivers for that.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Hmm, can you get a screen cap of your event log?


Sorry to be so ignorant, I'm not familiar with event logs; how would I go about getting a hold of these?


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah definitely update the drivers for that.


Which one should I get though? I heard 304.48 was more stable, but have you experienced any issues with 304.79?
I've never updated to a Beta driver before, do I need to uninstall 301.42 first?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Which one should I get though? I heard 304.48 was more stable, but have you experienced any issues with 304.79?
> I've never updated to a Beta driver before, do I need to uninstall 301.42 first?


I'm using 304.79 and the game runs smooth.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Sorry to be so ignorant, I'm not familiar with event logs; how would I go about getting a hold of these?


Win + R then type in eventvwr. Open up Windows logs, click on Application then maximize it and find any warnings or errors relating to this issue. Screencap that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Which one should I get though? I heard 304.48 was more stable, but have you experienced any issues with 304.79?
> I've never updated to a Beta driver before, do I need to uninstall 301.42 first?


I'm on 304.79 right now it's been working beautifully since the the last stress test so I would recommend it for the performance gains.


----------



## Methos07

Do they patch this game every couple of hours? Every day I've opened up GW2 the game has downloaded something. Not a bad thing, just wondering.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm using 304.79 and the game runs smooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm on 304.79 right now it's been working beautifully since the the last stress test so I would recommend it for the performance gains.


This is great news, thanks for the reassurance guys.








Am I able to install it over 301.42 or do I need to uninstall 301.42 first to use a Beta driver?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Do they patch this game every couple of hours? Every day I've opened up GW2 the game has downloaded something. Not a bad thing, just wondering.


Guessing because it's getting closer to launch and they are adding/fixing little things


----------



## kulbida

Hey folks,

Not sure if this has been asked, but is this a normal error to be receiving at this time? I pre-purchased the game and am planning on playing at midnight.

Please reference the Build and Error Code numbers in the bottom corner, are these normal as well?



Thanks in advance


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kulbida*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked, but is this a normal error to be receiving at this time? I pre-purchased the game and am planning on playing at midnight.
> 
> Please reference the Build and Error Code numbers in the bottom corner, are these normal as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yep. Its normal.


----------



## throwback8

I'll add another recommendation for 304.79 beta drivers. Only slowdowns I had the other day during stress test were definitely stress test and cpu related. Other than that when I got away from tons of people and did some quests everything was beautiful. I love how smooth GW2 feels, there is a special touch they've put into their combat and I can't put a finger on it. It just feels right.


----------



## kulbida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Yep. Its normal.


Right on, thanks for the quick reply. Can you do me a favour and compare my Build number to yours and let me know if they are the same. I didn't follow the conventional installation method and am worried I may have messed something up


----------



## OwnedINC

Not sure how relevent it will be for launch, but this is the last BWE unofficial list.

http://www.wikihost.org/w/gw2betaweekend/start


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Win + R then type in eventvwr. Open up Windows logs, click on Application then maximize it and find any warnings or errors relating to this issue. Screencap that


Nothing in the event log regarding Guild Wars 2 or even the last ten minutes, during which I did try to open the .exe again so I could find a log easier.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Nothing in the event log regarding Guild Wars 2 or even the last ten minutes, during which I did try to open the .exe again so I could find a log easier.


Hmm, I'm not 100% sure then. I thought it was an issue with Windows interfering or something at first but now I have no idea what it could be other than permission errors


----------



## grishkathefool

Has anyone found any info on tweaking nVidia Inspector for GW2?


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not 100% sure then. I thought it was an issue with Windows interfering or something at first but now I have no idea what it could be other than permission errors


Before when you had mentioned that my .exe was called gw2setup.exe as opposed to what? Gw2.exe? Because I just clicked on the download client link on this page: http://www.wikihost.org/w/gw2betaweekend/start

and I now am able to download files through the client, which I was never even able to get to before! ***?! So I'm assuming the link on the GW2 site is broken and to use this link, or maybe the client I'm using now is specifically for the beta, and will not function with the full game? Maybe if someone were to share their build number?
How exciting, maybe I will be able to play Guild Wars 2 tonight


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

What drivers should I be using for 6950s in Xfire?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanhirsch*
> 
> Before when you had mentioned that my .exe was called gw2setup.exe as opposed to what? Gw2.exe? Because I just clicked on the download client link on this page: http://www.wikihost.org/w/gw2betaweekend/start
> and I now am able to download files through the client, which I was never even able to get to before! ***?! So I'm assuming the link on the GW2 site is broken and to use this link, or maybe the client I'm using now is specifically for the beta, and will not function with the full game? Maybe if someone were to share their build number?
> How exciting, maybe I will be able to play Guild Wars 2 tonight


Beta & launch client are the same thing, game uses a streaming update system.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> What drivers should I be using for 6950s in Xfire?


Try 12.4. I don't have CFX, but 12.4 are the best drivers I've used in awhile.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Beta & launch client are the same thing, game uses a streaming update system.


Wow. Don't I feel like a fool...here I was thinking they're 2 different clients and that the full game client wouldn't run on my comp. Apologies, guys


----------



## HighwayStar

So just to be sure. There aren't anymore stress tests before the headstart? Cause if not im either gonna go to sleep till 12 or go out for a bit lol


----------



## forewheeler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So just to be sure. There aren't anymore stress tests before the headstart? Cause if not im either gonna go to sleep till 12 or go out for a bit lol


I bet you're safe til 12


----------



## grishkathefool

Regarding nvidia Inspector,
I found this bit setting for AA for GW2

Guild Wars 2 - 0x00401240

Now to try and find the SLI bits.


----------



## mothrpe

I have a question about this game....from what I've read there is no typical "end game" and the high level gear is cosmetic changes? So I'm a bit confused, is there like a highest tier of gear that makes you more powerful? Are their dungeons that are advanced level?

I'm used to working up through goals sort of in mmo's and in games, im curious how this will work with the carrot stick kinda method?

I guess what I mean is where is the progression? Isn't that what role playing games typically are about, getting more and more powerful, tackling harder and harder content?


----------



## TurboPanda

am i the only one so exicted i keep clicking the launcher every thirty minutes and try to log in but alas it wont let me.im literally counting down the hours now heres to hoping we get it up and online at 11pm:thumb: cant wait to see everyone in game


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> am i the only one so exicted i keep clicking the launcher every thirty minutes and try to log in but alas it wont let me.im literally counting down the hours now heres to hoping we get it up and online at 11pm:thumb: cant wait to see everyone in game


No, I actually had a panic attack when my launcher gave me an error and started redownloading the .dat file...


----------



## TurboPanda

haha everytime i click the launcher its downloading like 6-10 files everytime and then i think thats it its time they are being sneaky and letting us in uber early. Then i get butthurt when i see there is not currently an even. Dont lie anet, this is an event one the wife and i have been waiting for...for 5 years lol. Oh well in all good things come to those who wait. Sadly patience is not one of my best virtues lol


----------



## mrsmiles

i keep opening the launcher to make sure i've got all the updates they make until the head-start.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I have a question about this game....from what I've read there is no typical "end game" and the high level gear is cosmetic changes? So I'm a bit confused, is there like a highest tier of gear that makes you more powerful? Are their dungeons that are advanced level?
> I'm used to working up through goals sort of in mmo's and in games, im curious how this will work with the carrot stick kinda method?
> I guess what I mean is where is the progression? Isn't that what role playing games typically are about, getting more and more powerful, tackling harder and harder content?


I've been wondering this myself. Guess it's more of a wander around and do stuff if you want to kind of deal since there really won't be much pressure to do better and get better gear like in traditonal MMOS since everyone is basically max level from the get go.


----------



## Heimsgard

Just woke up from a nap I am now ready to stay up all night now =P plus it helped pass time.


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> Just woke up from a nap I am now ready to stay up all night now =P plus it helped pass time.


i did the same thing ate some lunch took a three hour power nap and now im good to go way past 6am..then i took four days of vacation because i deserve it woot!


----------



## pjBSOD

My current sleeping schedule is I wake up at 6:30 PM and stay up until around 11 AM. I should be good for a few hours of gameplay.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I have a question about this game....from what I've read there is no typical "end game" and the high level gear is cosmetic changes? So I'm a bit confused, is there like a highest tier of gear that makes you more powerful? Are their dungeons that are advanced level?
> I'm used to working up through goals sort of in mmo's and in games, im curious how this will work with the carrot stick kinda method?
> I guess what I mean is where is the progression? Isn't that what role playing games typically are about, getting more and more powerful, tackling harder and harder content?


There is progression all the way up to max level. Then there is a little more progression to get to max stat level 80 gear. Additional gear is horizontal progression, so the easy dungeon may have balanced gear but if you want max crit gear (not better, just different) then you have to run that dungeon. Some weapons are extremely difficult to get and take a heck of a lot of playing, but still aren't "better" than the stuff available right after 80.

GW2 is more like an action RPG where you have to actually play better, instead of just getting higher stats.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> i did the same thing ate some lunch took a three hour power nap and now im good to go way past 6am..then i took four days of vacation because i deserve it woot!


I was laying on the couch watching movies on Netflix to pass time got bored of watching stuff so decided to take a two hour nap =P


----------



## throwback8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i keep opening the launcher to make sure i've got all the updates they make until the head-start.


I played in the most recent stress test, just opened the launcher and there is a massive patch. Anyone else getting this?

EDIT: All the sudden it quickly DLed everything and it's finished now. I'll keep checking in though to make sure everything's ready.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> I was laying on the couch watching movies on Netflix to pass time got bored of watching stuff so decided to take a two hour nap =P


I was planing on taking a 3 hour nap, than I woke up after an hour. At least I feel somewhat rested, enough to make all of my characters and play a few hours.









Updating to 304.79 drivers now. Hopefully they will help a bit with SLI scaling.

Pretty sure that my main will be a human warrior, but I need to do a bit more research into guardian. Main thing I didn't like about guardian in earlier BWE's was the lack of ranged attacks.

New video of the deluxe items:




Also, you can upgrade to it.: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/go-deluxe-upgrade-your-game-with-digital-deluxe/

Free hat too!: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/community-news/free-guild-wars-2-celebration-hat-available-for-a-limited-time-only/


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I was planing on taking a 3 hour nap, than I woke up after an hour. At least I feel somewhat rested, enough to make all of my characters and play a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updating to 304.79 drivers now. Hopefully they will help a bit with SLI scaling.
> Pretty sure that my main will be a human warrior, but I need to do a bit more research into guardian. Main thing I didn't like about guardian in earlier BWE's was the lack of ranged attacks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New video of the deluxe items:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can upgrade to it.: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/go-deluxe-upgrade-your-game-with-digital-deluxe/
> Free hat too!: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/community-news/free-guild-wars-2-celebration-hat-available-for-a-limited-time-only/


I need to update my drivers really quick been having some problems with the current ones I am on with some games. But as for main character I already decided to be a male human thief I loved playing the thief in the BWEs.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> I need to update my drivers really quick been having some problems with the current ones I am on with some games. But as for main character I already decided to be a male human thief I loved playing the thief in the BWEs.


An Asura thief will be one of my main alts. I also enjoyed thief, but I like the versatility of the warrior, and the heavy armor sets.









I wonder when Anet will bring the servers online. Hopefully right at 12, but who knows. I'll be ready . . . I hope.


----------



## ajresendez

I'm on the east coast. I can't get on the servers till after work :/ tomorrow night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> An Asura thief will be one of my main alts. I also enjoyed thief, but I like the versatility of the warrior, and the heavy armor sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when Anet will bring the servers online. Hopefully right at 12, but who knows. I'll be ready . . . I hope.


"Main alt" 

also if we're lucky the servers will come up at 9 and not 12.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> "Main alt"
> also if we're lucky the servers will come up at 9 and not 12.


I'm sure that he, like me, is on the East Coast, and would like to be playing at 12am instead of 3am.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Freakin can't wait, had to wake up early for it but waiting for the servers to open while being on vent with guildmates, some of whom I've known for years, has been priceless so far.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I'm sure that he, like me, is on the East Coast, and would like to be playing at 12am instead of 3am.


Lol so he is, now I feel like a jackass xD


----------



## Shinjuku

So any news if its starting in half an hour or not?

Or will we just find out at the time if they are feeling generous


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> "Main alt"
> also if we're lucky the servers will come up at 9 and not 12.










I like to prioritize my alt characters. My main, is the first that I will play through, and my main alt is the second character that I will work on. Than come the normal alt's . . . I just realized that this does sound odd on paper.









20 more minutes - 3:20 left depending on server launch time!!!


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> So any news if its starting in half an hour or not?
> Or will we just find out at the time if they are feeling generous


Nothing official has been stated yet, except for the fact that there is a possibility of the servers coming up in 18 minutes. So yes, we will just have to wait until then to find out.


----------



## djriful

Dont even know if I want to watch a movie while waiting or something. I have the MetroTwit application on my other screen for up to dated tweets.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dont even know if I want to watch a movie while waiting or something. I have the MetroTwit application on my other screen for up to dated tweets.


A Firefox tab with Reloadevery set to refresh the page every ten seconds is working well enough for me.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Could just be minutes away :O
had very little sleep but up now and raring too go lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dont even know if I want to watch a movie while waiting or something. I have the MetroTwit application on my other screen for up to dated tweets.


I've been cautiously watching some anime while waiting, bit by bit to find a balance between good parts in the show and the release of Guild Wars 2..and it's killing me!!


----------



## Erio

It is showing a different error message now.
"The server is unable to authenticate your gameplay privileges."

EDIT: I GOT IN!!


----------



## Shinjuku




----------



## Invisible

About a minute until midnight. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Game is UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinjuku

ITS UP
IM IN AHHH


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> It is showing a different error message now.
> "The server is unable to authenticate your gameplay privileges."
> EDIT: I GOT IN!!


I'm getting this too - what does it mean?

NEEMIND I GOT IN TOO.


----------



## djriful

I'm in the game already.


----------



## meckert15834

in


----------



## Invisible

GAME IS UP!

I got all the names I wanted:

Invisible
Invis
Darkrai (xD)


----------



## Heimsgard

Time to play woot!


----------



## bogey1337

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Lesdothis!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

In got onto my wanted server and saved my names also managed to get the first Necromancer name i wanted Necrodeus


----------



## eternal7trance

Are names server specific or game wide over all the servers?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Are names server specific or game wide over all the servers?


I'm pretty sure that they are world wide.

Pretty major lag on Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## throwback8

Nice servers are up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djriful

I cannot delete character even typing the name in.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm on Fort Aspenwood too! No lag though.


----------



## Escatore

Okay, so the controls are quite a bit...heavier... than I thought they were. It's almost like trying to control the Captain character in EVE online.

The UI and the art is stunning, though.

I have no idea how to fight, and my skills keep changing on me!

As you can tell, I didn't do the BWE's


----------



## rammbhat

I was able to login for a short while. But cant login now. Anybody else?


----------



## steve210

can i play guild wars 2 even though i preorder it at gamestop.com on may 4


----------



## lightofshados

Dammit...... Pre-ordered this 2 months ago and still in afghanistan...... Just told a friend about it, he pre-orders it 2 days ago and it already rubbing it in my face that he is playing already.....


----------



## Shinjuku

Got all 3 of my character names and 2 reserved for my gf on desolation.

Performance is gosh awful tho and I have been dced and can't get back on. Ah well to be expected on launch nights.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm still unable to play, but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Shinjuku




----------



## Zen00

So, the official guild server is now Fort Aspenwood?


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea it does look like the names are gamewide. That's cool since I'll be the only person with Trance.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> So, the official guild server is now Fort Aspenwood?


Guild is not official but we are all on Fort Aspenwood


----------



## SpartanVXL

Servers are ridiculously overloaded....
It takes a good 40 seconds for anything to respond and I get dc'ed almost every 7 minutes
At least I got a guild invite


----------



## Shinjuku

Go to the nord area, that is probably the "quietest" as they look to be the least played.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Havent had any issues so far, everything running PERFECT *knock on wood*

My ele name - Marefisento Japanese for maleficent (Sleeping Beauty) and unfortuantly couldnt get a good Thief name but still kinda related too my ele i went with Ventusu Japanese for Wind as well as being the Japanese version for Ventus with both Maleficent and Ventus both appearing in the Kingdom Hearts series lol


----------



## Skagi

Anyone else getting a login error saying they do not have guild wars 2 registered to their account when they do, and the two guild wars accounts are linked.

I'm stumped, there is nothing helpful in the support pages.


----------



## Shinjuku

I got:
weeping world - little cute dead necro asura

change of heart - awesome looking nord female warrior with purple star tatooes.

The gates of sleep - same looking as the necro asura only ranger incase I don't like necro.


----------



## throwback8

I passed the very first asura zone and then GW2 crashed. I really hope it has to do with first night stuff because it'll be frustrating if it keeps up. Alrighty, back in for another try.


----------



## rammbhat

Im in fort Aspenwood too.. How can I join the guild?


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm at a constant 50-95 FPS... but the game doesn't feel smooth.

I should probably update from 12.1 and install CAP profiles?


----------



## rammbhat

^^ Naa.. cap profiles not helping. I had talked to support about this. They said the game was using CPU bound and this would be fixed by release time. While this has improved from my gpu usage I can easily say that the game is still CPU bound. I can see your i7 2600 is giving you way better FPS than my screwed up 1090 even though my 7850 is ages ahead of your 5850. Im getting about 30-35 fps


----------



## pjBSOD

Sigh


----------



## salvanos

***...
best performance setting using 670GTX

the fps could droped to 19


----------



## Little_Timmy

Any Guild leaders in here? server? Guild name?


----------



## rammbhat

Yea.. Looks like a lotta ppl on fort aspenwood. Can we have an official guild out there..


----------



## Razi3l

At least you guys can play. I've been trying to get into the game for a while now and nothing.









If my name(s) get taken.. damn.


----------



## Shinjuku

Level 8, keep getting dced tho.
Also rather bad performance with a gtx 670. Have nvidia released the drivers yet?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Glad i picked Desolation we are just crushing the 2 other servers in WvWvW lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Level 8, keep getting dced tho.
> Also rather bad performance with a gtx 670. Have nvidia released the drivers yet?


I'm playing at 2560x1440 with maxed everything and FXAA on a GTX 680 and getting constant 60fps, although the server seems to be doing rather badly right now.


----------



## Hexa

Well just bought the game but the website keeps telling me my serial code is invalid. ***?! they just emailed me this code.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Glad i picked Desolation we are just crushing the 2 other servers in WvWvW lol


i assume your issue got resolved?


----------



## techenth

I've just bought the game and can not register. Says my key is invalid and i bought the game from their site...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Level 8, keep getting dced tho.
> Also rather bad performance with a gtx 670. Have nvidia released the drivers yet?


What drivers? I'm using 304.79 and this game runs smooth as ice on my 670. Almost always 70+ fps.


----------



## mrsmiles

i keep getting crashes rather then dc'd.....


----------



## HighwayStar

Guys my displayname is nothing but nubers and letters but I don't have the "special 4 digit code"? Where do I get that?\

EditL never mind lolz


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> I've just bought the game and can not register. Says my key is invalid and i bought the game from their site...


Yup was going it to me as well. Keep trying it eventually took mine, I believe it was just timing out.


----------



## CRosko42

Feels good to start fresh and know I'm not losing anything this time. Got my real first name (Christopher) and I've only been disconnected once. Those 3 and a half hours flew by.

Game runs great on my 2500k + 680 @1440p everything maxed + supersampling.

Great launch so far, now it's time for some sleep (been up 22 hours). I'll be up in ~5 hours to have some more fun.


----------



## pjBSOD

I found a really weird bug..

So my game was running really poorly and I couldn't quite figure it out. Well, I tabbed out and tabbed back in and my FPS skyrocketed and the game ran silky smooth. I figured it was fixed, but I opened my map and then after closing the map, my FPS tanked again. I tabbed out... and guess what? It was fixed again.

Not sure if that's a game bug in general, a crossfire issue (more news at 11), a driver issue (because I'm on 12.1), etc.


----------



## Escatore

The lag isn't that bad for me, really. Where is Fort Aspenwood?

I'm playing my Charr thief, Sword/dagger. I like it!


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## 218689

I get nothing but a black screen after the opening cinematic


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i assume your issue got resolved?


Yet seems like it, not one DC or anything, spent most my time in WvWvW as well, seems like i was worrying over nothing hahaha


----------



## Penryn

I cant even register my game...

Got it!

Now patching...


----------



## rab1/2

your not the only one that can't register.


----------



## Hexa

So here is my question. My friend is already in game on the Darkhaven server. I just got mine installed but I cannot select that server as it is full. Are characters server based as in if I select a different now just to check out the game can I then create a second character on his server or will all my toons be stuck on the other?


----------



## djriful

Is server "Full" means temporary? I am still waiting for my buddy to join later in the day after his work. Anyway I'm gone to rest, getting old to stay up all night anymore.


----------



## thelamacmdr

For all of those asking about a guild http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild/0_100 it's not official yet though so yeah


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Its Back -.-
after more then 4 and 1/2 hours of perfect gaming with no issues what so ever, i got DC-ed and now cant get back onto it with the same stupid message as before.


----------



## Heimsgard

Decided to be a leather worker and a weapon smith on my main character.


----------



## Zen00

Well, as I want more PvP/WvWvW action, I went to Northern Shiverpeaks, send me a guild invite though.

Darin Silverman IGN.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> Decided to be a leather worker and a weapon smith on my main character.


I went with jewelcrafting and weaponsmithing.

Tried huntsman, but it looked like it needed too many different types of ingredients.

EDIT - Does anybody know how we can claim our HoM rewards? I don't have the funny portal stone that they said we should have...


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So here is my question. My friend is already in game on the Darkhaven server. I just got mine installed but I cannot select that server as it is full. Are characters server based as in if I select a different now just to check out the game can I then create a second character on his server or will all my toons be stuck on the other?


There are free server transfers for a while after launch so you might be able to join him later. You can play with him across servers whenever you want by "guesting" over to that server. You can do everything buy WvWvW with people on other servers. All of your characters do have to be on one server though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is server "Full" means temporary? I am still waiting for my buddy to join later in the day after his work. Anyway I'm gone to rest, getting old to stay up all night anymore.


I think so. I tried to join a full server in a BWE and it eventually dropped back down to high so I could join it. Don't know if that was them raising population caps or just less people playing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> Decided to be a leather worker and a weapon smith on my main character.


Remember you can switch those out for other professions at any time and you DO NOT lose your progress. So you can do every profession if you want.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I went with jewelcrafting and weaponsmithing.
> Tried huntsman, but it looked like it needed too many different types of ingredients.
> EDIT - Does anybody know how we can claim our HoM rewards? I don't have the funny portal stone that they said we should have...


For those players that have linked their Guild Wars accounts and do not see a Portal Stone in their inventory, please try the following to obtain a Portal Stone:

1) In Lion's Arch, head northwest into Hooligan's Route.
2) At the Undermarket Point of Interest, find the charr karma merchant named Scornheart.
3) View Scornheart's offerings and, on the second panel, select the Hall of Monuments Portal Stone. The stone is available at no cost.
4) Use the Portal Stone to access the ruins of the Hall of Monuments.

(Haven't tried it myself)


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Remember you can switch those out for other professions at any time and you DO NOT lose your progress. So you can do every profession if you want.


Yeah I know but those two are what I am going to focus on first =P


----------



## HarrisLam

Ya....

Thanks Arenanet for opening up the servers 3 hours early as they said they would (try). I did manage to create 2 classes with 2 names i wanted the most

Got an asian (well....kinda) looking thief, another is an caucasian looking guardian









Can somebody confirm whether the game is CPU bound? Are there performance review coming out that are specifically (or if they have a detailed section on it at least) about performance impact from CPU changes / overclock?

i left home for work while the computer was installing the new 304.79 driver. If the game is indeed CPU intensive, AND if I come home to find that the performance is still not perfect with the new driver, I just might stop being a lazy brick and actually start OCing my 2500K....


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya....
> Thanks Arenanet for opening up the servers 3 hours early as they said they would (try). I did manage to create 2 classes with 2 names i wanted the most
> Got an asian (well....kinda) looking thief, another is an caucasian looking guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody confirm whether the game is CPU bound? Are there performance review coming out that are specifically (or if they have a detailed section on it at least) about performance impact from CPU changes / overclock?
> i left home for work while the computer was installing the new 304.79 driver. If the game is indeed CPU intensive, AND if I come home to find that the performance is still not perfect with the new driver, I just might stop being a lazy brick and actually start OCing my 2500K....


When going from my 4.3ghz OC back to default I seem to drop about 5-7fps or sometimes I will get huge dips down from 80fps to like 56 when looking into the distance. But with the oc it seems to never drop below 75fps in the little test run I did. (I ran around a mountain to test) I have most settings on High @1080p btw.


----------



## Blackops_2

Someone took Tinytim :'( created my asurian warrior anyhow under the name big tim, doesn't feel right lol.


----------



## rammbhat

Does anybody else feel the game is not as fun? Dont get me wrong. The sheer content and detail is greAt. But its missing this fun element..


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> I get nothing but a black screen after the opening cinematic


It took a few seconds and im on an SSD. If you're on a HDD give it a bit longer.

I wasn't able to get into the OCN server Fort w/e. Hopefully I'll be able to move out of where i'm @ and get into a PvP server.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rammbhat*
> 
> Does anybody else feel the game is not as fun? Dont get me wrong. The sheer content and detail is greAt. But its missing this fun element..


im sure other people feel the same way, you cant please everyone.
im having a blast playing, at first the game kept crashing on me, but eventually stopped and was able to play fine.
main is a Sylvari Thief called Never Denied he is going cooking(chef) and leatherworking as my first two, moving on to the others later.
got my toon to lvl 10, i stopped playing for now to get some sleep., will pick up again later.

got all my names except for one because of the lack of character slots

Inner War - Norn Necromancer
Temporary Pain - Charr Warrior
Never Denied - Sylvari Thief (Main)
Higher Being - Human Mesmer
Due Reverence - Asura Guardian (Secondary)


----------



## c0ld

So it just opened? I haven't tried it, is it worth it to buy it?


----------



## MLJS54

Can anyone else log in?

I keep getting the "The game client is unable to access the log-in server at this time" error. Servers overloaded or is it just me?


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can anyone else log in?
> I keep getting the "The game client is unable to access the log-in server at this time" error. Servers overloaded or is it just me?


Yep, just got unceremoniously kicked in the middle of a boss fight.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can anyone else log in?
> I keep getting the "The game client is unable to access the log-in server at this time" error. Servers overloaded or is it just me?


I just got booted myself and can't get back in. Same message you are getting.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I just got booted myself and can't get back in. Same message you are getting.


same here.. kinda pissed off


----------



## phantomphenom

Server just went down on Sea of Sorrows as of now!


----------



## Joneszilla

Looks like I am going back to bed for an hour. Hopefully they work it out quickly.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

All the servers have crashed lol
Though i am shocked it took more then 7hours for it too happen - sure they will be back up soon


----------



## Hexa

Can anyone offer me a link or just an all around good website for info on this game? I didn't play Beta at all and have read nothing on it so as such I'm pretty lost in game. I am finding it fun and so far I'm digging my engineer but I have no clue how to upgrade my skills or buy new ones. I know I can pick up skill points by doing challenges around the map but it seems like you are locked into having a set # of skills.

A basic guide showing you good set up ideas and such would be really helpful to me at this point. Being new and knowing nothing about the game I'm scared to just start putting points into what I think is good b/c I don't even know if you can "respec" later.

*edit*
I'm guessing that the skills on the far right (7 through 0) kind of fuction the same way as your skills in Diablo III did, as in you can change them out to what you want whenever you want. I'm also assuming the skills on the left (1-5) are completely up to what kind of weapon you have correct? As in I can never change those if I keep the same weapon type?


----------



## JAM3S121

I got 100% on the first starting area for slyvari. VEry worthwhile rewards, got a green set of armor, green weapon and a few crafting materials.


----------



## 218689

anyone else having problems loging in?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I got 100% on the first starting area for slyvari. VEry worthwhile rewards, got a green set of armor, green weapon and a few crafting materials.


Very nice, i have barely touched PvE spent WAY too much time in WvWvW lol, think i will start working on some of the PvE areas when the game is back up. Was interested too see wha tthe reward would be like


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> anyone else having problems loging in?


Servers are down








They are working on it - lets hope it doesnt take long


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Well, as I want more PvP/WvWvW action, I went to Northern Shiverpeaks, send me a guild invite though.
> Darin Silverman IGN.


Im on NS in Resonance








Ascension Alliance FTW!


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Servers are down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are working on it - lets hope it doesnt take long


well that a bommer


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm still online, I have no idea how. All of my friends are offline, and I haven't seen a single person in-game since my friends mentioned they disconnected. I think I'm still online because I've been on the overflow server all day, meanwhile they were on the "main" server.

But yeah, I'm still playing and kill mobs and leveling... but there isn't a soul to be found, lol. Also, disabling crossfire has solved all and any issues I've had.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

What is annoying me the most ISNT the servers are down or that i get that login thing (which Anet is looking into - seems im not the only one with it) its the amount of people on the Facebook page moaning as if they thought that a MMO release day would bring a silky smooth game devoid of any bugs, errors or issues -.-

Sure im disappointed the servers are down BUT i know that the release has been VERY smooth for the most part with a few isses with logging in (same one i always get) as well a few other non life threatening things but its been up for 7 solid hours i knew the servers would crash today, not as if they tried too force it too happen or anything though


----------



## JAM3S121

I had absolutely no issues, I logged in 12 AM EST, my friend logged 10 minutes later and we have played since. The one time we got split up we kept hitting "join in" til we got to the same overflow server. PLayed 7 hours straight and will go back on when its back up


----------



## sprower

Mostly smooth sailing here. I got the firewall message everyone else seems to be getting right at 9pm and once while making characters. But it usually let me right in just after the message popped.

I don't mind servers dropping 7 hours into it. Gave me a chance to refuel and shower for another 7+ hour run


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I had absolutely no issues, I logged in 12 AM EST, my friend logged 10 minutes later and we have played since. The one time we got split up we kept hitting "join in" til we got to the same overflow server. *PLayed 7 hours straight* and will go back on when its back up


Holy crap has it been 7 hours already >_<
This weekend is going to fly in!

I tried to do some wvw, but the maps are really confusing and intimidating imo.
So I just went back to leveling for the moment.


----------



## alpsie

A friends pc keeps shutting down while he is playing guilwars 2, he can play mass effect 3, skyrim and such just fine without any issues.

I´ve visited and ran furmark on with the 1080 preset, max temp got to 72 celcius so dont think its his card that is faulty. I ran prime95 blend and max temp got to 92 befor I stopped it, he is not overclocked but is on the stock heatsink.
I´ve just told him to play somre more while hwid monitor is running, to see what sorts of temp he gets ingame.

So do you guys recon it is a termal shutdown? windows logger dont show anything and there isnt any bsod either :S

---
edit
he was able to play the last beta just fine like 18h without incident. (the issues started in the last 2 stress tests, and now in official lunch)


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> What is annoying me the most ISNT the servers are down or that i get that login thing (which Anet is looking into - seems im not the only one with it) its the amount of people on the Facebook page moaning as if they thought that a MMO release day would bring a silky smooth game devoid of any bugs, errors or issues -.-
> Sure im disappointed the servers are down BUT i know that the release has been VERY smooth for the most part with a few isses with logging in (same one i always get) as well a few other non life threatening things but its been up for 7 solid hours i knew the servers would crash today, not as if they tried too force it too happen or anything though


always expect the worst and you will never be dissapointed, right?









I also expected some problems like this, it would be unrealistic not to.

Calm and puddi


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I had absolutely no issues, I logged in 12 AM EST, my friend logged 10 minutes later and we have played since. The one time we got split up we kept hitting "join in" til we got to the same overflow server. PLayed 7 hours straight and will go back on when its back up


i wouldnt say i had MAJOR problems, got DC-ed a few times but overall pretty much perfect a solid 6-7 hours of fun and i am sure Anet will get too the source of the login isses me and others have been experiencing not as if they PLANNED it like this or anything lol


----------



## AlphaStatus

So since we have time now. What level have you guys gotten up to?

I managed to get to 12.


----------



## salvanos

cannot login....

darn....

btw do i need to keep the wood even i choose armorsmith and jeweler as my craft?

me lvl 8,
focus on searching copper ore and opening the map









already got 200 copper ore

rich vein copper really help so much


----------



## 218689

level 4, asura necromancer and level 2, charr engineer

I'll go with the asura necromancer as my main character


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> always expect the worst and you will never be dissapointed, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also expected some problems like this, it would be unrealistic not to.


Exactly, i knew (like many i am sure) that the game would have a few issues even with the Beta tests and such you cant 100% simulate the real life performance of the servers or anything under load and there are bound too be issues with SO many people trying too log in from all over the world - bet its ALOT more then the amount of people that went for the Stress Tests and such

It just gets annoying seeing all the chat saying how the game sucks and how its terrible and how Anet dont know what they are doing or the good old "wow is better" statements - silly too think that some people expect a game too be 100% working and running perfectly a mean7hours into the games life -.-


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> So since we have time now. What level have you guys gotten up to?
> I managed to get to 12.


Level 8 on my Ele, mainly playing WvWv so the leveling is ALOT slower - going too concentrate on PvE for a bit when its back up, havent even touched Spvp yet lol


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> So since we have time now. What level have you guys gotten up to?
> I managed to get to 12.


Only 6-7 which doesn't seem like much until I think about how many times I stopped to take screenshots and smell the roses.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> A friends pc keeps shutting down while he is playing guilwars 2, he can play mass effect 3, skyrim and such just fine without any issues.
> I´ve visited and ran furmark on with the 1080 preset, max temp got to 72 celcius so dont think its his card that is faulty. I ran prime95 blend and max temp got to 92 befor I stopped it, he is not overclocked but is on the stock heatsink.
> I´ve just told him to play somre more while hwid monitor is running, to see what sorts of temp he gets ingame.
> So do you guys recon it is a termal shutdown? windows logger dont show anything and there isnt any bsod either :S
> ---
> edit
> he was able to play the last beta just fine like 18h without incident. (the issues started in the last 2 stress tests, and now in official lunch)


I doubt its his CPU, mine hasnt gone above 31c.
Does the WHOLE computer shutdown or just the game?

I mean does it like when you are playing: close down the game and reopen the login part? i have had that several times today think its a issue Anet is aware of and working too fix it


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I doubt its his CPU, mine hasnt gone above 31c.
> Does the WHOLE computer shutdown or just the game?
> I mean does it like when you are playing: close down the game and reopen the login part? i have had that several times today think its a issue Anet is aware of and working too fix it


it shuts down the whole pc.
I also doubt that its the cpu. Im leaning most towards some sort of driver mishap, but cant figure it out since windowslogger isnt showing anything.
My friend is currently cleaning the inside of the pc from dust and the sorts.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> A friends pc keeps shutting down while he is playing guilwars 2, he can play mass effect 3, skyrim and such just fine without any issues.
> I´ve visited and ran furmark on with the 1080 preset, max temp got to 72 celcius so dont think its his card that is faulty. I ran prime95 blend and max temp got to 92 befor I stopped it, he is not overclocked but is on the stock heatsink.
> I´ve just told him to play somre more while hwid monitor is running, to see what sorts of temp he gets ingame.
> So do you guys recon it is a termal shutdown? windows logger dont show anything and there isnt any bsod either :S
> ---
> edit
> he was able to play the last beta just fine like 18h without incident. (the issues started in the last 2 stress tests, and now in official lunch)


Last stress tests I was find, but with this release I was getting hard locks or BSODs. Found a few posts that suggested ati 12.8 drivers might be the issue. Rolled back, but now waiting to get on to test lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> it shuts down the whole pc.
> I also doubt that its the cpu. Im leaning most towards some sort of driver mishap, but cant figure it out since windowslogger isnt showing anything.
> My friend is currently cleaning the inside of the pc from dust and the sorts.


Mmmm if its the whole computer then it could be a heat problem maybe graphical bug or something. Does it happen EVERY time he logs in or is it randomly? What driver for his graphics card is he using? Any Overclock on the graphics card or CPU?


----------



## pjBSOD

I just walked around pretty much all of Queensland and saw no one. I'm pretty afraid that if I keep leveling, what I do may not get saved since I appear to be the only one on my server. Not sure what to do









EDIT: WAIT, I FOUND SOMEONE! A THIEF!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Woot just wake up and the download was finish, but I can't log in









I get the error code 42:0:9001:3927

I guess the servers are down. I can't even log in on the webpage. I get server error 502


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My game icon is STILL bugged anyone know how too make the GW2 icon reappear at the moment its like this white box with 3 little coloured boxes inside it


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Last stress tests I was find, but with this release I was getting hard locks or BSODs. Found a few posts that suggested ati 12.8 drivers might be the issue. Rolled back, but now waiting to get on to test lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Mmmm if its the whole computer then it could be a heat problem maybe graphical bug or something. Does it happen EVERY time he logs in or is it randomly? What driver for his graphics card is he using? Any Overclock on the graphics card or CPU?


arg I cant remember what graphic card he has, Ill have him check once he can and then I´ll reply back in here. The cpu and gpu are both stock.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Woot just wake up and the download was finish, but I can't log in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the error code 42:0:9001:3927
> I guess the servers are down. I can't even log in on the webpage. I get server error 502


That is correct servers are down - though more then 7hours of quality gameplay though cant wait for them to come back up


----------



## Alatar

Been playing for around 7 hours now, not including the time I spent being disconnected and getting errors lol.
getting close to level 13. I want more


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> That is correct servers are down - though more then 7hours of quality gameplay though cant wait for them to come back up


Arghh can't wait I want to play









I still have hope that I can get the name I want.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> arg I cant remember what graphic card he has, Ill have him check once he can and then I´ll reply back in here. The cpu and gpu are both stock.


in that case i would likely think its a driver issue of some sort - though PSU COULD be involved (but unlikely if he/she hasnt experienced this in other games)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Arghh can't wait I want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have hope that I can get the name I want.


what name is it? ill make sure i reserve it


----------



## JAM3S121

I crashed a few times because when my video cards were overclocked, put them at stock settings and it stopped


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Arghh can't wait I want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have hope that I can get the name I want.


You can have more than one word in your name so even if the main one you want is taken, you can surely come up with a good variation.

I got 'Droopz' though


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> what name is it? ill make sure i reserve it


But if you reserve it, when you delete it I will have to wait 24 hours to be able to use it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> But if you reserve it, when you delete it I will have to wait 24 hours to be able to use it.


that was the joke lol


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> that was the joke lol


lol ok I bet it got already picked. I have been using that name for quite sometime already on MMOs. Maybe is time to change.


----------



## pjBSOD

Level 11 now. All of the events are up, but since it's just me... and this Thief I found, they really can't be done since they are rather difficult









Really loving the game so far. A lot more polished since its first beta weekend (pretty much the only BWE I played).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> lol ok I bet it got already picked. I have been using that name for quite sometime already on MMOs. Maybe is time to change.


Maybe you'll get lucky








or could add a different letter or something too it if the original is taken


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> 
> Level 11 now. All of the events are up, but since it's just me... and this Thief I found, they really can't be done since they are rather difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really loving the game so far. A lot more polished since its first beta weekend (pretty much the only BWE I played).


they are meant too scale too the number of people so....


----------



## tael

Hoping I can still snag a couple of the names I really wanted, the servers went up 30mins after I got to work, and I still have 3.5hrs to go.
Slowest work shift everrr.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or could add a different letter or something too it if the original is taken


I want the original


----------



## Tralala

What server are we on? I want to join the OCN server/guild


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> What server are we on? I want to join the OCN server/guild


Forth Aspertwood something like that


----------



## Escatore

Well, this blows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> All the servers have crashed lol
> Though i am shocked it took more then 7hours for it too happen - sure they will be back up soon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> What is annoying me the most ISNT the servers are down or that i get that login thing (which Anet is looking into - seems im not the only one with it) its the amount of people on the Facebook page moaning as if they thought that a MMO release day would bring a silky smooth game devoid of any bugs, errors or issues -.-
> Sure im disappointed the servers are down BUT i know that the release has been VERY smooth for the most part with a few isses with logging in (same one i always get) as well a few other non life threatening things but its been up for 7 solid hours i knew the servers would crash today, not as if they tried too force it too happen or anything though


It's not like they've been testing it for the past year.

And it's not like they've had several _stress tests_, or anything like that...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> So since we have time now. What level have you guys gotten up to?
> I managed to get to 12.


I managed to do about eight, decided that I'd rather be human thief than charr thief, and started over again.
I like it - I'm going double dagger instead of sword/dagger, and it's quite a bit better.

At least it was... while I was actually able to play... >.>


----------



## MLJS54

PvE tips?

I've only done PvP during the BWEs. Rolling an Ele.

Thanks.


----------



## SeigiSama

If it's this bad on head start... how bad is the actual launch going to be. Another AoC epic fail?


----------



## tael

Eh, it seems pretty expected that there will still be issues at launch. I'm sure the load they are dealing with is many times greater than any of the betas or tests they've done. Lots of moving pieces, lots to go wrong.

Maybe if no one can play for the next 3 hours I can get the names I want still


----------



## pjBSOD

NO! They kicked me off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Forth Aspertwood something like that


Thank you!


----------



## ajresendez

so... servers are down still? I can't logon error code ending in :3927


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> PvE tips?
> I've only done PvP during the BWEs. Rolling an Ele.
> Thanks.


Kiting is the key to living, ranged weps OP vs melee for PvE


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Kiting is the key to living, ranged weps OP vs melee for PvE


Thanks. I meant to ask more should I grind vs. doing quests etc? How much time to allocate to crafting etc? Sorry I'm completely ignorant of the PvE system in the game.


----------



## pjBSOD

Here's a really great site for builds if anyone's wondering - http://en.gw2codex.com/build/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Well, this blows.
> It's not like they've been testing it for the past year.
> And it's not like they've had several _stress tests_, or anything like that...
> I managed to do about eight, decided that I'd rather be human thief than charr thief, and started over again.
> I like it - I'm going double dagger instead of sword/dagger, and it's quite a bit better.
> At least it was... while I was actually able to play... >.>


Didnt wow crash for 2 DAYS! when it released? surely Blizzard the all might god of gaming couldnt have messed something up - guess they didnt use BETA or Stress Tests at all. EVERY mmo will have issues at launch, thats just the way it it it is IMPOSSIBLE too have a 100% perfectly working game on release with no bugs, issues or anything else


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks. I meant to ask more should I grind vs. doing quests etc? How much time to allocate to crafting etc? Sorry I'm completely ignorant of the PvE system in the game.


Imo from the betas I was in, fastest way to level is to go event/heart to event/heart until you are at least the rec'd level for your class quest and then do that. Kill stuff along the way but main exp is completing quests/events/hearts, so always focus on that. Take the most intuitive path that will lead you to the most events. Also don't forget to get the waypoints


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Didnt wow crash for 2 DAYS! when it released? surely Blizzard the all might god of gaming couldnt have messed something up - guess they didnt use BETA or Stress Tests at all. EVERY mmo will have issues at launch, thats just the way it it it is IMPOSSIBLE too have a 100% perfectly working game on release with no bugs, issues or anything else


Escatore is just mad, not like he has the slightest idea of the difficulties of an MMO launch (hint: the people showing up UNPAID to stress test to play a char that is not permanent is alot less then people showing up for headstart/finished game... a lot, and that is just the intuitive side of things)

Buck up!


----------



## Outcasst

The stress tests were to see how bad it would be at launch. I'm guessing that Arenanet had no intention of upgrading servers. Why spend the money when they already have ours?

Also, I think the "official" game release will be as bad if not worse than today's launch.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Reached level 11 before getting too tired (EST). Only got 3 hours of sleep but now can't log back in.







Was extremely smooth and bug free for the whole time I was playing. They also optimized it a ton as my laptop played it even better than that last stress test.

Just be patient guys.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Reached level 11 before getting too tired (EST). Only got 3 hours of sleep but now can't log back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was extremely smooth and bug free for the whole time I was playing. They also optimized it a ton as my laptop played it even better than that last stress test.


yeah it happened about 12pm (UK) time so thinking it was just the point where they had a HUGE amount of load, its a shame yeah but i am sure they will get it working again soon


----------



## FLCLimax

hopefully by the time i get back and buy it they'll have worked out this issue. with the amount of copies pre sold i am not surprised.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> The stress tests were to see how bad it would be at launch. I'm guessing that Arenanet had no intention of upgrading servers. Why spend the money when they already have ours?
> Also, I think the "official" game release will be as bad if not worse than today's launch.


However they did upgrade the servers... there was a point of announcing it like a month ago.. just saying


----------



## salvanos

come on
everyone already waiting for this game

no need to rant here
lets talk about some guide

any priority for today plays?

me focus on creating 8slot bags (from armorsmith)
after that...
dunno...

btw still cannot find any material for jeweler
is it for high lvl?
no need to start take jeweler for early game?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> come on
> everyone already waiting for this game
> no need to rant here
> lets talk about some guide
> any priority for today plays?
> me focus on creating 8slot bags (from armorsmith)
> after that...
> dunno...


Im going too concentrate a bit more on PvE, need some bags - i got loads of blues and high level (65+) items from WvWvW in the bank but my bags are constantly full - couldnt find the proper bank too put them in lol

I wonna 100% the starting zone area at the very least, actually start some of the Story quests as well


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> The stress tests were to see how bad it would be at launch. I'm guessing that Arenanet had no intention of upgrading servers. Why spend the money when they already have ours?
> Also, I think the "official" game release will be as bad if not worse than today's launch.


Yes, yes, those evil corporate snobs took our money and now are just there to rub our faces in the dirt.
If they thought having a couple extra servers up at launch would have helped, I'm sure they would have done it.
Also, judging by other headstart-type launches I've done, the regular release a couple days from now won't be anywhere near as problematic. They are passing one of their biggest hurdles right now. It will get much smoother, I'd bet.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Escatore is just mad, not like he has the slightest idea of the difficulties of an MMO launch (hint: the people showing up UNPAID to stress test to play a char that is not permanent is alot less then people showing up for headstart/finished game... a lot, and that is just the intuitive side of things)
> Buck up!


Don't talk down to me.

I'm just getting really, really fed up with high-budget games not working the way they're supposed to, despite extensive testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> hopefully by the time i get back and buy it they'll have worked out this issue. with the amount of copies pre sold i am not surprised.


The actual release should be... interesting. If they're struggling now, the actual release is going to be one hell of a rude awakening.


----------



## FLCLimax

gonna be a lot of "rofl, remember this?" quotes soon depending on when it's stabilised.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> come on
> everyone already waiting for this game
> no need to rant here
> lets talk about some guide
> any priority for today plays?
> me focus on creating 8slot bags (from armorsmith)
> after that...
> dunno...
> btw still cannot find any material for jeweler
> is it for high lvl?
> no need to start take jeweler for early game?


I will be savouring the starting areas of PvE and trying to get a grip on the scale of crafting/itemizing etc... Will move over to WvW either if I get bored of PvE (I often do) or if I hit a decent level where I can actually contrib there

I find WvW leveling slower then PvE, fwiw.

*~profanity removed by moderator*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think the servers went down because they had cameras at my house and saw that I woke up early to log in and set up my characters/reserve names. They must be using the same cameras that my co-workers use to determine precisely when the worst time to call me about system issues... i.e. 30 minutes after going to sleep.









Oh well, I needed to finish off some things in GW1 anyway... of course, they brought the servers online about 30 minutes after I went to sleep... I would have just stayed up and then called it a day without event if it weren't for me stupidly thinking the problems would occur early on and be taken care of after 5-6 hours... that's what I get for thinking.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> gonna be a lot of "rofl, remember this?" quotes soon depending on when it's stabilised.


Hey, I can't login right now either hence my presence! However I'm aiming on the constructive side of things since arenanet has built up seventeen lbs of goodwill with me through beta


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Don't talk down to me.
> I'm just getting really, really fed up with high-budget games not working the way they're supposed to, despite extensive testing.


They could have tested the game for 2 years, theres still no way too simulate the actual release - i would bet that the number of people that played in the Beta/Stress Tests didnt even match those that ALL tried too join the game at the very same time today, So i expected a bumpy start im sure by the time the full release hits everything will be sorted the start is ALWAYS the hardest part of a games release


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> They could have tested the game for 2 years, theres still no way too simulate the actual release - i would bet that the number of people that played in the Beta/Stress Tests didnt even match those that ALL tried too join the game at the very same time today, So i expected a bumpy start im sure by the time the full release hits everything will be sorted the start is ALWAYS the hardest part of a games release


A carrot for this man please


----------



## Stemnin

http://www.guildhead.com/ is open, probably missing some things.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Im going too concentrate a bit more on PvE, need some bags - i got loads of blues and high level (65+) items from WvWvW in the bank but my bags are constantly full - couldnt find the proper bank too put them in lol
> I wonna 100% the starting zone area at the very least, actually start some of the Story quests as well


the slot's problem really annoying
even some tips tell the character free slot as cheapest alternative for extend the slot capacity


----------



## Shinjuku

I cant wait till people start asking for free stuff, always happens.

O - m - g servers went down for 30 minutes, I deserve a free days game time or in this case free gems .
I must be reimbursed!









I will look forward to seeing it when servers go back up.
I may aswell go for a nap while they are down, keep myself on gw2 time


----------



## sprower

^^Well.. Blizz did spoil people with their "free time for inconvenience" policy.

14MB client update is downloading now. I suspect they'll be back up momentarily.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Im getting "Connection error(s) detected. Retrying" when it tries too download the new update


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Don't talk down to me.
> 
> I'm just getting really, really fed up with high-budget games not working the way they're supposed to, despite extensive testing.
> 
> ---
> 
> The actual release should be... interesting. If they're struggling now, the actual release is going to be one hell of a rude awakening.


To an extent I agree, but there was simply no way to expect that amount of traffic. The stress tests never had this magnitude of players by a long freaking shot. I've been almost constantly in overflow... something that has *never* happened during any of the BWE's or Stress Tests. :\

Totally agree with the last statement though, that is going to be one hell of a slap in the face. Especially since most of us with head start access are arguably more... passive / understanding of these issues. Imagine the normal player base once it goes full live


----------



## Hexa

only 14 mb for you? mine was over 50mb?!


----------



## SeigiSama

Some people are reporting being able to lo g back on (on the facebook page), but now the patch server is overloaded. So those few people that didn't get it right away are stuck waiting fo a different server this time....


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Im getting "Connection error(s) detected. Retrying" when it tries too download the new update


same here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> only 14 mb for you? mine was over 50mb?!


Huh... I only have a 1.4mb/sec connection.. maybe I blinked and missed it.

edit: yeap.. they system is choking. I can't even get far enough into the client to enter my pass. Time to nap I suppose.


----------



## Escatore

I mean, more than anything else I just want to play. It's been a long wait, you know.

Between ME3 and Skyrim, I'm tired of studios putting out games that are riddled with bugs and/or connection problems and things like that, despite the studios' immense resources. I know it's apples and oranges - the aforementioned aren't exactly MMOs - but I just want to see a studio really give everything that it has towards making a game, both visually and logistically.

Artistically, I feel like GW2 is a masterpiece - the UI, the concept art, the environments - they're all amazing.

I guess I just want the connection consistency to be just as amazing too =/


----------



## Hexa

Funny the UI is the only thing I dont like about GW2 so far, just seems so plain and brown. Like the Hero screen, come on it's fugly haha


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> same here
> Huh... I only have a 1.4mb/sec connection.. maybe I blinked and missed it.
> edit: yeap.. they system is choking. I can't even get far enough into the client to enter my pass. Time to nap I suppose.


Im getting 0KB/Sec lol


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Funny the UI is the only thing I dont like about GW2 so far, just seems so plain and brown. Like the Hero screen, come on it's fugly haha


I'lls econd that about the Hero screen... could definitely have done with a second pass over


----------



## b.walker36

I'm glad I was up at midnight and decided to try got 4 of my character names. I logged in so easily then lol....now oh noes. I can't even connect to the patcher.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

They are asking people on Facebook to close the client down for 5-10minutes


----------



## Fletcherea

When i played last night i had a bit of a oddity. Character creation, smooth, initial narration/story, smooth, after that I got a black sceen. After waiting some in the bottom right corner(still black screen) a button appear to "skip to end" or something of the sort, spammed it, still black screen and nada.

Only way to advance was to quit the client, and fire it back up. Has happened on every character I've made so far.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Im getting 0KB/Sec lol


Same here lol


----------



## Shinjuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Im getting 0KB/Sec lol


Same </3 Keep telling myself to go for a nap, but I need to play mores!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Lmao


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Same here lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Same </3 Keep telling myself to go for a nap, but I need to play mores!


As they say : Misery loves company glad im not the only one lol


----------



## HighwayStar

I say it went rather well for a MMO prelaunch. Other then the much smaller and less anticipated TERA mmo launch, you couldn't have asked for a better launch from Arenanet. The only problems i've had with the game were due to my own ignorance with the account linking etc.

The game ran really smooth for the 30 mins I played. I'll hop on later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ElectroManiac

I got 120KB/s for a moment but them lost connection again


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Woke up at 6 AM, servers went up at 7 AM, played for 6 hours straight, havn't been able to log in since 13 pm :/ Got to level 11, Mesmer with a sword and a pistol. This game definitely delivered.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, that sucks... it's obviously their entire login network (same set of servers apparently) since I can't even log in to GW1. That was how I was going to pass the time until GW2 got up and going again. That is actually more irritating to me then the state of GW2 - I would have thought (hoped) that they at least kept server segregation between the two games and just used passed data for HoM and character reservations. Either that or their entire backend went down and it's failing from bandwidth issues (DoS from all the login attempts).









Wish I had everything for my new system build... at least I could still work with my hands. Guess it's time to clean up my office.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> arg I cant remember what graphic card he has, Ill have him check once he can and then I´ll reply back in here. The cpu and gpu are both stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> in that case i would likely think its a driver issue of some sort - though PSU COULD be involved (but unlikely if he/she hasnt experienced this in other games)


he has a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 ive made him clean install the newest driver, so if that dont work. he will just have to contact the seller and see what they say.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeigiSama*
> 
> Some people are reporting being able to lo g back on (on the facebook page), but now the patch server is overloaded. So those few people that didn't get it right away are stuck waiting fo a different server this time....


I started downloading fine for a little over half way through the patch until it abruptly stopped. I guess the patch server just got overloaded and crashed. I was so close.


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> he has a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 ive made him clean install the newest driver, so if that dont work. he will just have to contact the seller and see what they say.


i would think that the seller wouldnt be able too do anything about it, its already been used so cant get a refund could check out the GW2 Forums (when they are back up)

still get 0KB/Sec and near instant "Connection Error(s) detected. but it tried just a second ago got too 87% complete and it crashed









EDIT: Got a bit further with more then 500KB/S download speed still fails though


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


----------



## grishkathefool

Playing on sig rig I only see ~45FPS. Most options on High, FXAA on, Post Processing on Low.

I had to roll back my drivers from the 304.xx that I last installed. For some reason they wouldn't let me even boot.

Waiting on a guild invite.


----------



## salvanos

while waiting...
keep singing
"where the fun 3 days head start???"

gimme back my precious 3 hour life








...
..
..
still trying to login regularly
come on.... up up up
gogogogo


----------



## ForNever

I don't really mind all that much that the release isn't going smoothly, figured I'd just go on the festival scavenger hunt to get me an armbrace. Oddly I can't even log in to gw1 tho, damn it! I guess I'll go to work and make some money since I can't play mah game.


----------



## 218689

yepyepyepyepyep


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


"WHOAAAAAAAAA"

lol


----------



## djriful

So I just woke up and I heard the game is downed for 4 hours?!? What happened?


----------



## Obrien

Well as the servers are down I've gone to all the forums to see whats up with peoples experiences. Frankly I find levelling feels much slower for exploration. I know dynamic events really work well but when you just need that level or two exploring all of DR or The Grove works just splendidly yet it just seems a bit slower for some reason.

I am happy to say I was able to get the guild name I wanted. The First Dragon Slayers [FDS] were one of if not the first guild on Sorrow's Furnace and possibly in the game. I don't know if I"m allowed to post our site but if you want details pm me. So happy I can now use guild and/or character names freely now without risk of anyone swooping them up.

Loving the HoM rewards, they just look sick!

PM Lord Falkenstein if you want to chat in game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So I just woke up and I heard the game is downed for 4 hours?!? What happened?


Not only were the stress tests apparently pointless, the reintroduced old grouping bugs. Forming a party is horrid atm as any mapping usually results in discon or party members being trapped in large cities with no exits.

I'm not a server guru but if you know how many accounts have been sold then can you not ensure you can support all those accounts at once? The stress tests were supposed to help ANet make sure this wouldn't happen. I expected an hour or two of downtime and still this is far better than some other releases >.> and this is technically not the final and full release (that being Tuesday) but ANet has essentially been treating it as such and one would have expected all those last minute tests to ensure server stability would have drastically reduced the severity of what it happening right now.

Still waiting on the better Nvidia drivers (I did upgrade to the beta ones) only getting 30-40FPS on my sig rig at absolute max settings.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Im going too concentrate a bit more on PvE, need some bags - i got loads of blues and high level (65+) items from WvWvW in the bank but my bags are constantly full - couldnt find the proper bank too put them in lol
> I wonna 100% the starting zone area at the very least, actually start some of the Story quests as well


Have you been using the little gear in the inventory to send your collectible to the bank?


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Started downloading a patch for me, about 40 MB.

E: Disconnected 1 file short..


----------



## FLCLimax

according to a friend, servers are coming back online. he's playing now.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I still can't patch the launcher, still on conection error(s) detected. Retriying...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Well as the servers are down I've gone to all the forums to see whats up with peoples experiences. Frankly I find levelling feels much slower for exploration. I know dynamic events really work well but when you just need that level or two exploring all of DR or The Grove works just splendidly yet it just seems a bit slower for some reason.
> I am happy to say I was able to get the guild name I wanted. The First Dragon Slayers [FDS] were one of if not the first guild on Sorrow's Furnace and possibly in the game. I don't know if I"m allowed to post our site but if you want details pm me. So happy I can now use guild and/or character names freely now without risk of anyone swooping them up.
> Loving the HoM rewards, they just look sick!
> PM Lord Falkenstein if you want to chat in game.
> Not only were the stress tests apparently pointless, the reintroduced old grouping bugs. Forming a party is horrid atm as any mapping usually results in discon or party members being trapped in large cities with no exits.
> I'm not a server guru but if you know how many accounts have been sold then can you not ensure you can support all those accounts at once? The stress tests were supposed to help ANet make sure this wouldn't happen. I expected an hour or two of downtime and still this is far better than some other releases >.> and this is technically not the final and full release (that being Tuesday) but ANet has essentially been treating it as such and one would have expected all those last minute tests to ensure server stability would have drastically reduced the severity of what it happening right now.
> Still waiting on the better Nvidia drivers (I did upgrade to the beta ones) only getting 30-40FPS on my sig rig at absolute max settings.


I understand we are head starter, I just want to know what really happened because I don't want to read over 20 pages, 50 tweets, 5000 posts on Reddit and etc. Right after I woke up.


----------



## B-rock

I think it's funny how people think that during such a big event people expect there to be 0 issues. If WoW still has issues during their new expansion launch, how did you expect GW2 to do? Honestly for EVERY big anticipated game that has come out they have problems. Let me predict the future for you also, there will be problems Tuesday night and Wednesday morning and possibly some once in a while issues during Wednesday. There will be 1 or 2 hiccups Thursday and everything should be alright for the most part on Friday.

Edit: I'm in the game now


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Just logged on, so for those still waiting and getting error messages you should be ready to go soon!


----------



## Bastyn99

confirmed, servers are coming up. but for how long


----------



## staryoshi

I still get the error that my account is not registered for any events, and when I try to enter my key on the website to make sure that it's tied to my account, it errors out. Glad to see that nothing has changed over the last 9 hours







I pre-purchased it for access to the three-day headstart, specifically. I'd be happy if I could at least log in. I'll keep at it, though.


----------



## Norlig

I can log in and launch the game, but the screen is just black when the game is launched, but I can move the mouse with the GW2 mouse


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I can log in and launch the game, but the screen is just black when the game is launched, but I can move the mouse with the GW2 mouse


could be an issue with shadows. my brother had a blank white screen in game till he disabled and re enabled shadows. how are you doing over there Escatore?


----------



## Krispies

Wasn't the "Play three days early" supposed to be some kind of last minute server stress test? I hope these issues with the servers are fixed before official release!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Have you been using the little gear in the inventory to send your collectible to the bank?


Yep but that only sends crafting items and such


----------



## HarrisLam

uhh....

just a random question :

is there a reason why the character name has to be default capital for the first letter and then canNOT be capital after that?

it give me a tiny bit of confusion and frustration to be honest.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I'm finally in, and as I though the name I want is already taken









All the names I like are taken.


----------



## Eagle1337

Someone took my name...


----------



## Zen00

I got the digital deluxe rewards, even though I only purchased the regular edition. :/


----------



## Rickles

anyone else at a cpu load of 100% and gpu load around 40%?


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i assume your issue got resolved?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet seems like it, not one DC or anything, spent most my time in WvWvW as well, seems like i was worrying over nothing hahaha
Click to expand...

Great to hear ash!


----------



## staryoshi

I wish I could at least log in. There is nobody home at ArenaNet to help, either. By the time I'm able to play it'll be Tuesday and the 3-day head-start I pre-purchased the game for will have come and passed. I don't mind that there are complications, what I mind is that there's no one I can contact at ArenaNet to help.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

FINALLY completed Lions Arch 100%


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I wish I could at least log in. There is nobody home at ArenaNet to help, either. By the time I'm able to play it'll be Tuesday and the 3-day head-start I pre-purchased the game for will have come and passed. I don't mind that there are complications, what I mind is that there's no one I can contact at ArenaNet to help.


they're all at work this weekend, so how can you not contact anyone? also, it'll likely go through once the website errors stop.


----------



## rammbhat

So how can i Join the OC.net guild??


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> they're all at work this weekend, so how can you not contact anyone? also, it'll likely go through once the website errors stop.


Nobody is responding through their "ask a question" service (Case open for about 11.5 hours), there's no live chat during the weekend, and there are no numbers to reach. I've even tried twitter/facebook to no avail. I was able to check that my "key was already in use" - which should have meant that I did indeed register it to my account, but I still get the message when logging in that I am not authorized to participate in the event.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I wish I could at least log in. There is nobody home at ArenaNet to help, either. By the time I'm able to play it'll be Tuesday and the 3-day head-start I pre-purchased the game for will have come and passed. I don't mind that there are complications, what I mind is that there's no one I can contact at ArenaNet to help.


i have the same login error since roughly an hour ago

it was so long i had time for a D3 butcher run within it


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I got the digital deluxe rewards, even though I only purchased the regular edition. :/


How is the Deluxe? I have 4000 gems to spend. Is the Elite Skill worth it and it can be use right away?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How is the Deluxe? I have 4000 gems to spend. Is the Elite Skill worth it and it can be use right away?


IMHO the DD is crap. Elite skill can't be used till level 30 and everything else you get is consumable and can be acquired in game.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> IMHO the DD is crap. Elite skill can't be used till level 30 and everything else you get is consumable and can be acquired in game.


Thank you, that's answered my question.

btw... The water is like a beautiful painting!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Ok I'm on Fort Aspenwood. My name is Terom please add me. Also if OCN guild is already made send me invite.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone else at a cpu load of 100% and gpu load around 40%?


Update to the latest AMD drivers (12.8), it doubled my framerate and brought GPU use up to 100%.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thank you, that's answered my question.
> 
> btw... The water is like a beautiful painting!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1019795/


oh yea the water is beautiful


----------



## mattlyall06

I have never played an MMO before. But I am really interested in this game and I'm not sure why.... No subscription fees? I think I may have been sold right there....

But my question is...what is the learning curve like? Will I be pummeled for being a noob??


----------



## HarrisLam

god dang it

I've been at home for 3 hours now and i can't log in forever

now i need to sleep and tomorrow I couldn't play until like 4pm at the very least on my side (thats about 15 hours later)

come on man.....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*
> 
> I have never played an MMO before. But I am really interested in this game and I'm not sure why.... No subscription fees? I think I may have been sold right there....
> But my question is...what is the learning curve like? Will I be pummeled for being a noob??


Everyone is a noob right now, so you can just jump right in.


----------



## manolith

triple screen support is a bit messed up.


----------



## Prymus

Are we sure the lat pre purchase are allowed into the sneak?


----------



## FLCLimax

good thing we chose fort aspenwood. it might actually be open when i get the game.


----------



## meckert15834

also in Fort Aspenwood name is Tim Bur

would like an invite if you could


----------



## Somedude168

Anyone else getting the black screen on load up? I've been trying all day to figure it out....turned off crossfire, reverted to several different driver sets to no avail, nothing is working. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## Zen00

There are some issues, wait a while and they'll fix them.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> Anyone else getting the black screen on load up? I've been trying all day to figure it out....turned off crossfire, reverted to several different driver sets to no avail, nothing is working. Extremely frustrating.


change your render sampling, doesn't matter to what just change from what you have set. disable shadows and re enable them. if it returns to normal you can put the sampling back.

also make sure you're not forcing AA through any control panel.


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone been able to move to Fort Aspenwood yet? I couldn't make a char there.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone been able to move to Fort Aspenwood yet? I couldn't make a char there.


i was able to move to fort aspenwood about 30 minutes ago


----------



## HighwayStar

Also anyone followed their hardware inspector ? They're reccomending that I use 304.79 Nvidia beta drivers. Im using 301.42 atm and not really having any issues. getting almost 60fps with few people on screen dropping to about 30 with about 20+ people around. On my sig rig. I kinda want to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Castaa

What level GPU card do you need to turn of the graphical settings to max (or near max)?


----------



## MLJS54

What have people found to be faster/more efficient exp: sticking to main quest or wondering and doing random events?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> What level GPU card do you need to turn of the graphical settings to max (or near max)?


I'm on a 5770 and near max with about 60 FPS, if I max the settings I dip towards 30 FPS. However a 5850 or above will probably max it.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> What have people found to be faster/more efficient exp: sticking to main quest or wondering and doing random events?


I like to max the exploration of an area, then do the main quest afterwards so that I don't have to worry about level/gear while doing it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> What have people found to be faster/more efficient exp: sticking to main quest or wondering and doing random events.


exploring POI's, vistas and waypoints with events thrown in along the way. chunk of exp per poi/vista/waypoint and huge bonus exp for map completion(along with masterwork level gear and weapons).


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> exploring POI's, vistas and waypoints with events thrown in along the way. chunk of exp per poi/vista/waypoint and huge bonus exp for map completion(along with masterwork level gear and weapons).


And occasionally Rare items







Atleast you could get that in some of the Betas

Anyway, Ive decided to quit early for today and then get up again early to play when fewer people are online. Too much lag in the starting areas right now. Other than that, it runs great.


----------



## Escatore

"Champion Troll Stone"

Me: Hmmmm... I wonder what this does

*picks up stone*

Massive Champion Cave Troll: THAT'S MY STONE

Me: whoops


----------



## FLCLimax

glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> What level GPU card do you need to turn of the graphical settings to max (or near max)?


To max and have good fps, you'll need SLI/CFX

If you drop the Render sampling and Shadows 1 notch, you can max with a 7950/670/7970/680 and keep ~40+ fps


----------



## CattleCorn

Just keep getting error 9 about not being authorized to play an event, and error 21 about my credentials not being able to be authorized. Haven't logged in yet.


----------



## djriful

Really can't wait for nvidia to add SLI profiles.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Really can't wait for nvidia to add SLI profiles.


SLI is working 100% on 305.67


----------



## Prymus

they have sli profile in the beta driver.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> SLI is working 100% on 305.67


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> they have sli profile in the beta driver.


I found some area still dip low 40FPS on GTX 680 SLI... and this is only a DX9 game lol!


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Just keep getting error 9 about not being authorized to play an event, and error 21 about my credentials not being able to be authorized. Haven't logged in yet.


They posted a potential work around on their Twitter account, follow it for up to the minute news.


----------



## Tralala

What's the hotkey combo to check fps?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Anyone else glitched out of their guilds? On my end it shows I am not in any guild, but if I pm my officers, they say I am showing up in the roster, not representing. Really annoying. Hate to start doing stuff without my influence going to the guild. Just wondering if anyone else is having this.


----------



## salvanos

i hate crafting so much
waste so much item, not getting equal effort...

better sold the item, and collect the money for the future equipment


----------



## salvanos

i hate crafting so much
waste so much item, not getting equal effort...

better sold the item, and collect the money for the future equipment


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> i hate crafting so much
> waste so much item, not getting equal effort...
> better sold the item, and collect the money for the future equipment


It's actually the opposite for me. This crafting system I can do whatever I wanted.


----------



## manolith

are you guys using hyperthreading or not? i just want to know what options are best for at least a couple of more fps.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I found some area still dip low 40FPS on GTX 680 SLI... and this is only a DX9 game lol!


Same here seems like sli only brings in 10-15 more fps


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> are you guys using hyperthreading or not? i just want to know what options are best for at least a couple of more fps.


I am but theres really no way to tell if HT thelps.


----------



## manolith

ok... lately i have been thinking about upgrading to an x79 setup with a gtx690 but i dont even think that it will be much of an improvement over what i have now at least on the cpu side. i think that this game should get better frame rate than what is getting.


----------



## Tralala

1) Can I buy more character slots yet?

2) is anyone else having trouble pressing "join" when getting a guild invite?


----------



## Prymus

A lot of the frame rate is dependant on the info coming from the server of object placement. If I recall right...I'm getting about 60 constant on my 560ti sli That is with my 25x14 monitor full rez


----------



## Jcyle

I've never played Guild Wars, seeing this thread makes me wonder whether if not this game is worth getting? I prefer gameplay with different varieties, not just grinding for gold and levels. Any insights?


----------



## djriful

Only six server left are not full but in "High" status. Right now, none of my friends can join unless we transfer but I don't want to transfer.

=(


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> 2) is anyone else having trouble pressing "join" when getting a guild invite?


Guilds seemed to be bugged for some people. I am in 2, but it shows up as being in none on my end (although when I pm my officers, they say I am in roster still, but not representing). Joining any additional guilds is so far also unsuccessful.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Also anyone followed their hardware inspector ? They're reccomending that I use 304.79 Nvidia beta drivers. Im using 301.42 atm and not really having any issues. getting almost 60fps with few people on screen dropping to about 30 with about 20+ people around. On my sig rig. I kinda want to leave well enough alone.


same thing here ive been using 301.42 drivers with no problem the game looks great


----------



## Zen00

Check here about known issues such as the guild invites not working and people not being able to see guilds they're in, etc.

http://en.support.guildwars2.com/


----------



## Escatore

I managed to get a few pics of the swamp monster fight in the ToA ruins!

If anybody wants to see them, I'll post them.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> ok... lately i have been thinking about upgrading to an x79 setup with a gtx690 but i dont even think that it will be much of an improvement over what i have now at least on the cpu side. i think that this game should get better frame rate than what is getting.


You won't see that much of an improvement in gaming if you upgrade to x79. A 690gtx yes big improvement.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I managed to get a few pics of the swamp monster fight in the ToA ruins!
> If anybody wants to see them, I'll post them.


The "Swamp Thing" fight was when I knew I was going to be playing this game. That and the Gendarran zone. It truly felt like I was in the middle of a war.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> ok... lately i have been thinking about upgrading to an x79 setup with a gtx690 but i dont even think that it will be much of an improvement over what i have now at least on the cpu side. i think that this game should get better frame rate than what is getting.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see that much of an improvement in gaming if you upgrade to x79. A 690gtx yes big improvement.
Click to expand...

yeah i know it wont improve much because of the cpu. i am a giant geek though and i love new shiny hardware LOL


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I managed to get a few pics of the swamp monster fight in the ToA ruins!
> If anybody wants to see them, I'll post them.


Post them!!

I'm bored at work


----------



## SPMOkc73

Anyone running on triples? Im d/l'ing it now and hope it runs better than The Secret World did on my sig rig.


----------



## Fletcherea




----------



## Endergemini

Aww man, I'm at work reading this thread on my phone and all I want to do is run home and join the party! Anyone know how soon I can join up with a buddy if we chose different races?


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endergemini*
> 
> Aww man, I'm at work reading this thread on my phone and all I want to do is run home and join the party! Anyone know how soon I can join up with a buddy if we chose different races?


Almost immediately I would think - the Asura portals link the different starting areas.

_Or so I've heard_...


----------



## Endergemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Almost immediately I would think - the Asura portals link the different starting areas.
> _Or so I've heard_...


Did not notice that in the beta or my hour of playtime this morning, must try it out! Thanks man!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Anyone running on triples? Im d/l'ing it now and hope it runs better than The Secret World did on my sig rig.


I would be but my power supply died on my left monitor an hour after receiving it yesterday. but with replacement power supply comes in I will be in 7680x1440, I'll try it in 4860x2560 portrait too.


----------



## Roxborough

Hey everyone, just started playing Guild Wars 2 this evening. Absolutely love it, all of a sudden, I couldn't bare to look at the screen, and started feeling super ill.

I thought it was just the food I had had today, I do not have any visual impairments, I don't have epilepsy, I don't get car sick. The camera in this game is absolutely rubbish. Worst camera in any game I have ever played. Are they actually serious? I feel like I'm playing on an old 4:3 TV. I'm sat 1.5 meters away from my monitor. I've never had any issues ever ever before.

Absolutely outraged at the sheer lack of camera fidelity. For this reason, I'm going to write them a letter with my concerns, there's plenty of other people online who have experience similar issues. I didn't know about this until I googled it 20 minutes ago.

I have changed every setting under the sun. I just can't get this game to feel right. I don't know what it is. The field of view is just abysmal, and there's no way of altering it. I'm also use to being able to zoom in and out whilst holding right click, this is also not an option. I am furious, waited so long for this game. Now I feel sick, can't bare to look at it for any longer and I want my £50 back.

I can not believe my bad luck. I had my eyes tested recently too, I've got 20/20 vision, never had glasses, can read everything from a fair distance. Also, can read things very close up. Never had any problems.

If any of you have experienced similar, please let me know! Favourite game of the year, ruined by such a basic feature. Urgh.


----------



## Roxborough

Experienced* sorry for double post, on my iRubbish. Can't wait to rid myself of apples plague.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Hey everyone, just started playing Guild Wars 2 this evening. Absolutely love it, all of a sudden, I couldn't bare to look at the screen, and started feeling super ill.
> I thought it was just the food I had had today, I do not have any visual impairments, I don't have epilepsy, I don't get car sick. The camera in this game is absolutely rubbish. Worst camera in any game I have ever played. Are they actually serious? I feel like I'm playing on an old 4:3 TV. I'm sat 1.5 meters away from my monitor. I've never had any issues ever ever before.
> Absolutely outraged at the sheer lack of camera fidelity. For this reason, I'm going to write them a letter with my concerns, there's plenty of other people online who have experience similar issues. I didn't know about this until I googled it 20 minutes ago.
> I have changed every setting under the sun. I just can't get this game to feel right. I don't know what it is. The field of view is just abysmal, and there's no way of altering it. I'm also use to being able to zoom in and out whilst holding right click, this is also not an option. I am furious, waited so long for this game. Now I feel sick, can't bare to look at it for any longer and I want my £50 back.
> I can not believe my bad luck. I had my eyes tested recently too, I've got 20/20 vision, never had glasses, can read everything from a fair distance. Also, can read things very close up. Never had any problems.
> If any of you have experienced similar, please let me know! Favourite game of the year, ruined by such a basic feature. Urgh.


Im confused, the online guide for controls shows the mouse wheel zooms camera in and out, like on most games.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Hey everyone, just started playing Guild Wars 2 this evening. Absolutely love it, all of a sudden, I couldn't bare to look at the screen, and started feeling super ill.
> I thought it was just the food I had had today, I do not have any visual impairments, I don't have epilepsy, I don't get car sick. The camera in this game is absolutely rubbish. Worst camera in any game I have ever played. Are they actually serious? I feel like I'm playing on an old 4:3 TV. I'm sat 1.5 meters away from my monitor. I've never had any issues ever ever before.
> Absolutely outraged at the sheer lack of camera fidelity. For this reason, I'm going to write them a letter with my concerns, there's plenty of other people online who have experience similar issues. I didn't know about this until I googled it 20 minutes ago.
> I have changed every setting under the sun. I just can't get this game to feel right. I don't know what it is. The field of view is just abysmal, and there's no way of altering it. I'm also use to being able to zoom in and out whilst holding right click, this is also not an option. I am furious, waited so long for this game. Now I feel sick, can't bare to look at it for any longer and I want my £50 back.
> I can not believe my bad luck. I had my eyes tested recently too, I've got 20/20 vision, never had glasses, can read everything from a fair distance. Also, can read things very close up. Never had any problems.
> If any of you have experienced similar, please let me know! Favourite game of the year, ruined by such a basic feature. Urgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused, the online guide for controls shows the mouse wheel zooms camera in and out, like on most games.
Click to expand...

You misunderstood. It does work, you just can't do it whilst holding right click.


----------



## Somedude168

You guys are lucky u can play, I'm so jealous







...I still have a black screen as soon as I open client. I can open the options menu and change em via f11 and hear the ingame sound but other then that just a plain black screen.

I changed the in game smapling to sub and super neither did anything. I also changed shadows on and off. Turned off all graphical settings. Nothing is forced in CCC. I've disabled crossfire on and off. I've gone through 5 sets of clean driver installs. Tried different resolutions. I just can't figure it out....


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168*
> 
> You guys are lucky u can play, I'm so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I still have a black screen as soon as I open client. I can open the options menu and change em via f11 and hear the ingame sound but other then that just a plain black screen.
> 
> I changed the in game smapling to sub and super neither did anything. I also changed shadows on and off. Turned off all graphical settings. Nothing is forced in CCC. I've disabled crossfire on and off. I've gone through 5 sets of clean driver installs. Tried different resolutions. I just can't figure it out....


Tried:

Compatibility mode for all os's and sp's?
Run as admin
Disabled visual themes
Added -norestrictions command line
-nomemrestrict
Reinstalling
Tech support

Mine works perfectly, I add all of the above to every one of my games. Had no issues other than the stupid field of view I posted above.


----------



## Hexa

I've actually had no crossfire problems so far either, kind of suprised by that. Well I guess when I'm in the character creator screen the names of the races flash a bit, I'm assuming thats b/c of crossfire I dunno.

Anyway 9/10 people say it's got to be the game and not their computer b/c everything else works correctly. I'm pretty convinced this isn't the case though. I completely reformatted less then a week ago and the only thing that has been installed is Steam, one game on Steam and now Guild Wars. Wouldn't you know it runs perfectly.


----------



## Eagle1337

Is the ocn guild up if so i want an invite.. I play in a different world though..


----------



## Canuck Boon

This thread's grown a good 60 pages since I last read it two days ago lol.


----------



## Zen00

They upped the server population caps, FYI.


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Anyone running on triples? Im d/l'ing it now and hope it runs better than The Secret World did on my sig rig.


Triples are bugged at the moment with a camera issue.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Triples are bugged at the moment with a camera issue.


In GW2? I know it is in TSW.


----------



## manolith

i have camara issues with triples but thats not all my problem. i also have a huge fps drop in some areas with 5760x1080 resolution. and it is not a vram issue because it is only using 980mb and putting only 25 fps.

im not sure if a single gtx680 will perform any better.


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> In GW2? I know it is in TSW.


Yep in GW2. It broke on one of the last stress tests. The camera kinda gets stuck and your invisible body keeps moving.

It's a pity because I ran 3 screen flawlessly for the BWEs.


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i have camara issues with triples but thats not all my problem. i also have a huge fps drop in some areas with 5760x1080 resolution. and it is not a vram issue because it is only using 980mb and putting only 25 fps.
> im not sure if a single gtx680 will perform any better.


I was maintaining 60 FPS in quiet situations, and still getting 20 FPS during full WvW effects spam with a single 680 during the BWEs. Whatever they changed in the last few stress tests killed it though.

Hopefully the new Nvidia drivers will come out next week, as they're meant to have a lot of optimisation for GW2 (AMD rep here said Nvidia paid for TWIMTBP rights).


----------



## Obrien

Well now that they got that downtime out of the way I must say things have really turned around. Mail has steadily gotten faster, (from 30min to 1min) and if they can get guesting, party travel and the auction house up and running then we're in the clear!

Just finished my 20h (4h of server downtime) marathon and glad I decided to pull it off.

*edit: forgot to mention my performance. My sig rig is getting between 25 and 50 FPS (though it looks beautiful and I haven't noticed the frame drops unless I had just loaded the zone) at 1280x1024 with the settings turned as high as I could wherever I could.

Here's hoping those new drivers (I am using the beta ones for now) can keep me above the 35 mark steadily.


----------



## ajresendez

Anybody have a good build for a pve sylvari ranger?


----------



## Somedude168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Tried:
> Compatibility mode for all os's and sp's?
> Run as admin
> Disabled visual themes
> Added -norestrictions command line
> -nomemrestrict
> Reinstalling
> Tech support
> Mine works perfectly, I add all of the above to every one of my games. Had no issues other than the stupid field of view I posted above.


+ rep'd you for the suggestions Only thing I haven't done is a reinstall of game...(hate to have to dl again)

Or the command lines, where do you add those? Sorry for being a nub.


----------



## Descadent

the game definitely isn't working proper with SLI. 32 fps with two 670 sc 4gbs... yeah right!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the game definitely isn't working proper with SLI. 32 fps with two 670 sc 4gbs... yeah right!


I'm pretty sure sli's worklign for me with my 570s been getting around 60fps at 2560x1440


----------



## MGMG8GT

Anyone getting 40+ fps in big wvw fights with max settings care to chime in with hardware? Max settings, big fight I am down between 20 and 30 fps.


----------



## djriful

Group with party members, the "Join In" is broken right? 95% of the time I'm always on ghost server.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Group with party members, the "Join In" is broken right? 95% of the time I'm always on ghost server.


It seems to work sometimes. I've had it working about 50% of the time so far.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Group with party members, the "Join In" is broken right? 95% of the time I'm always on ghost server.


yes has not worked all day for me at all. Spoke to a dev in game who was actually playing and he said they are working on it

here's a shot from some WvW tonight


----------



## djriful

Yeah it was devastating, I was trying to get back with my party but we are all in different overflow servers. I've tried log out and in and rezone, only works 1/50 tries.

I've found this:



Src


----------



## Escatore

So... what is WvW like?

It sounds pretty epic, but I'm not usually one for PvP.

I did like the old 15v15 alliance battles back in GW1 though. I have fond memories of getting flattened by an earth spike ele on the jade sea


----------



## JAM3S121

wish auction house was up


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> wish auction house was up


So do I. I've been crafting and have tons of unused stuff. Can't send the stuff to my friends because the mail system is broke and can't sell it to get myself out of the red because the auction house is broken.


----------



## pjBSOD

Some know-it-all tried telling me the 'join-in' function worked just fine, but you're placed into a queue. First of all, if the above dev comment is true, then that's just silly... and second of all, that wouldn't be intuitive in the least bit as there's no confirmation as to whether or not when you click 'join-in' it actually does anything









Level 18 so far. I've maxed out Queensdale and Wayferer Foothills. I might take my Mesmer into some WvWvW for a bit and check it out as I was a die-hard PvP'er in WoW (one-time glad and just overall enjoyed it).


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> wish auction house was up


i hope they get it fix pretty soon


----------



## steve210

anyone else here access the forums i cant this odd


----------



## Escatore

Awhile back I did a sort of migration, and all of my BIOS settings were reset to default, including my overclock.

I just now reinstated the 4.5 GHz OC after hearing somebody say that shadows are largely CPU based.

I'm pretty sure my FPS jumped, but since nothing over 30 FPS makes any difference to me anyways, I engaged Ultra shadows and Highest-Level Texture filtering.

Oh. My God.

It's like night and day. The monster textures are so much better now. It looks so awesome!

If anybody wants to play, my IGN is Rigel Escatore.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Awhile back I did a sort of migration, and all of my BIOS settings were reset to default, including my overclock.
> I just now reinstated the 4.5 GHz OC after hearing somebody say that shadows are largely CPU based.
> I'm pretty sure my FPS jumped, but since nothing over 30 FPS makes any difference to me anyways, I engaged Ultra shadows and Highest-Level Texture filtering.
> Oh. My God.
> It's like night and day. The monster textures are so much better now. It looks so awesome!
> If anybody wants to play, my IGN is Rigel Escatore.


Yeah it looks really good. What everyone needs to do is go to lion's arch and just jump in the water. There's an area to the southwest that gets extremely deep. It's just a beautiful sight to behold (at max graphical settings) I'm not saying anything less isn't beautiful, but just scrolling up close to all the creatures and looking at how well they're drawn is just so great.


----------



## Zen00

Anybody have any solutions for this bug?

When I press my right mouse button the move around the camera, occasionally the mouse will "forget" that it is connected to the game, and will actually lose focus on it. This will trigger reliably if I start (in full screen with two monitors and the game on one of them) the mouse click on the far right of the game screen screen and attempt to move the camera further to the right (onto the second free monitor). But it will also happen at random. I have seen a few people on google with this problem, but it seems it might be a Logitech mouse thing only.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> Some know-it-all tried telling me the 'join-in' function worked just fine, but you're placed into a queue. First of all, if the above dev comment is true, then that's just silly... and second of all, that wouldn't be intuitive in the least bit as there's no confirmation as to whether or not when you click 'join-in' it actually does anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 18 so far. I've maxed out Queensdale and Wayferer Foothills. I might take my Mesmer into some WvWvW for a bit and check it out as I was a die-hard PvP'er in WoW (one-time glad and just overall enjoyed it).


I am still puzzled how the Overflow works with the Join-In. For now it does nothing, I am still being split off from the party. We have wasted 15min to test or try to fix it with work around.


----------



## pjBSOD

It seems to be hit or miss. I went to Kessex Hills with a buddy and was able to 'join-in' on him multiple times without issue... but a friend said when he tried, nothing happened.


----------



## HarrisLam

i wish I could play....

Other than the first hour on Day 1, and 30 mins this morning, I keep getting error 7:1000:7006:771, the "lost its connection to the server" error.....

tried all the "answers" from the official site and none worked. Never had anti-virus, turned off firewall, heck I even port forwarded even though I was directly wired to the router instead of through wifi.....

*and the fact that I've played the game successfully at any time within this 2-day period before tweaking any of my settings should be solid proof that it's not a client side problem??*

Why this has to happen.....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Man Desolation owned 2 servers last night, we had control of EVERY point except 1 - that includes all 3 server areas as well as the eternal battlegrounds lol


----------



## pjBSOD

New build









nvm servers are up :3


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> New build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm servers are up :3


I cant log in now, got in first time easily when i logged in and now i keep getting the same error about firewall and such -.-
i swear this is down too the server ONLY get it when loads of people are logging on/the servers getting loaded


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I cant log in now, got in first time easily when i logged in and now i keep getting the same error about firewall and such -.-
> i swear this is down too the server ONLY get it when loads of people are logging on/the servers getting loaded


me too :/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I managed too log in and make a Female Asura Engineer, shocked the name "Demolition Girl" wasnt taken :O
Then i got a black screen after the opening video -.-

Now having too exit due too nothing happening i get the same message about firewalls and such again -.-


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I managed too log in and make a Female Asura Engineer, shocked the name "Demolition Girl" wasnt taken :O
> Then i got a black screen after the opening video -.-
> Now having too exit due too nothing happening i get the same message about firewalls and such again -.-


what exactly is that message?

i suppose its probably different than mine

mine just says game client lost its connection to server


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i wish I could play....
> Other than the first hour on Day 1, and 30 mins this morning, I keep getting error 7:1000:7006:771, the "lost its connection to the server" error.....
> tried all the "answers" from the official site and none worked. Never had anti-virus, turned off firewall, heck I even port forwarded even though I was directly wired to the router instead of through wifi.....
> *and the fact that I've played the game successfully at any time within this 2-day period before tweaking any of my settings should be solid proof that it's not a client side problem??*
> Why this has to happen.....


That's interesting. You on a campus network? That's the error code I get because the firewall blocks GW2.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> That's interesting. You on a campus network? That's the error code I get because the firewall blocks GW2.


I'm at home, using a wire -> router -> wire connection

shouldn't that be the same as directly wired through the wall?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> uhh....
> 
> just a random question :
> 
> is there a reason why the character name has to be default capital for the first letter and then canNOT be capital after that?
> 
> it give me a tiny bit of confusion and frustration to be honest.


To encourage a better RP environment by discouraging ridiculous names. Of course, there are still plenty of ridiculous names out there.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone else at a cpu load of 100% and gpu load around 40%?


Me. I am seeing high CPU use and about 60% GPU usage.


----------



## Fletcherea

Dunno what happened with the patch i just downloaded, but last night i was getting a solid 50-60 fps, now even with the lowest i cant get over 10 lol Misery


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> So... what is WvW like?
> 
> It sounds pretty epic, but I'm not usually one for PvP.
> 
> I did like the old 15v15 alliance battles back in GW1 though. I have fond memories of getting flattened by an earth spike ele on the jade sea


I too am upset about the Party/Group system in GW2. I don't understand why they went with the Overflow Server method as opposed to the old District Method.
The District system was one of the beautiful parts of GW. Make a Party, the go to the District you wan't to go to.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Anyone getting 40+ fps in big wvw fights with max settings care to chime in with hardware? Max settings, big fight I am down between 20 and 30 fps.


I'm getting about 55 fps with my sig rig and evrthing maxed out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> I'm getting about 55 fps with my sig rig and evrthing maxed out.


WOW WHAT?

that is bad.....


----------



## Tralala

This game is the best/worst thing to happen to my life... Must ... not... lose focus of every other thing in the whole world to pwn in this game... its so fun!


----------



## FLCLimax

you guys sound like drug addicts. and i'll e joining you soon.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly is that message?
> i suppose its probably different than mine
> mine just says game client lost its connection to server


its the one that LOADS of people have been having, it basically said that its likely down too Firewall, Security software, router settings or being on a Campus Network for being kicked - i have SERIOUS doubts that is why i was kicked as it ONLY happens during peak like like the new build this morning and such.

They have said they are looking into it though


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> its the one that LOADS of people have been having, it basically said that its likely down too Firewall, Security software, router settings or being on a Campus Network for being kicked - i have SERIOUS doubts that is why i was kicked as it ONLY happens during peak like like the new build this morning and such.
> They have said they are looking into it though


edited out until further observation

OK. I think this piece of info is legit to post now

so after 8 hours of log in attempts, I finally figured something out.

its not the router, its not the connection, hell its not even the server.

So all this time I couldnt log in, I've been chatting on a local forum. Some random guy raise a question of "what if they limit the connectors at our region because we are not primary target customers?"

sounds ridiculous. Didn't believe him.

But after I while, I remember I got a program called Hotspot Shield that hides my IP that I used to open when I play games that I can't play from my region.

So I activated that thing, 10 seconds on program connection, fire up GW2, press log in, 3 seconds later I got it.

8 hours. EIGHT HOURS!! I can't play because I live in the wrong place on Earth?

Arenanet REALLY?

EDIT : ok now I can't get in again because of the "firewall settings" like others been saying. HAHA theres always something. I suppose I can't get the game going for more than a minute everytime despite login in flawlessly because this Hotspot Shield program does *this* to my connection speed :


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I too am upset about the Party/Group system in GW2. I don't understand why they went with the Overflow Server method as opposed to the old District Method.
> The District system was one of the beautiful parts of GW. Make a Party, the go to the District you wan't to go to.


I agree, and at the moment the join in feature is broken so you can't join your friends.


----------



## salvanos

the grenade build really imba for underwater fight
spam granade and mob easily


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax

www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/yv2an/solution_to_log_in_if_you_cant/


----------



## Tastel3ss

I'm starting my first build soon and I was wondering if I'd be able to play at 1080p with medium to high settings. I know how much of a hardware hog this game is nonetheless would a i3-2120 and a 560ti suffice?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Yep in GW2. It broke on one of the last stress tests. The camera kinda gets stuck and your invisible body keeps moving.
> It's a pity because I ran 3 screen flawlessly for the BWEs.


Played for a couple hours last night after it installed and was really impressed. I did get the collision issue you are talking about and it is frustrating but not as bad as TSW lol. In TSW your camera would get locked to just over your shoulder if you zoomed in to see something, they also had the collision issue at launch but fixed it in an early patch, after 2 months though the camera zoom was still bugged and the only fix was a re-log each time. GW2 runs pretty well on triples for me. Im getting 40-70FPS running around and dropping to mid/low 30's in large WvW battles with High setting, using FXAA and running 5760x1080. Even in the large battles i did not notice stutter and only knew the FPS drop because I was specifically watching it to see how it performed. If they fix that collision issue where the camera gets jacked, I will be very happy with this one, TSW has already been un-subbed, nice concept, poor implementation.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm level 28 now, sadly i have to work today though but I've had a lot of fun. My character is at a point where I really need to buy better armor though, and the auction house is still so buggy/laggy and or down.

I'm a little sad about WvWvW, I go from having 60-90 FPS to having a solid 25 fps and it doesn't get any better or worse. Hell I even tried to lower the settings to best performance (which looks like crap) no improvement. But my computers overclock was disabled so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## FLCLimax

www.twitter.com/GuildWars2/status/239803937060962304


----------



## djriful

My Floater


----------



## staryoshi

I had intended to play as a Guardian, but I'm enjoying my Thief too much. Haven't decided on a spec, yet. Also, underwater combat is awesome.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anyone wonna come on Desolation and give me all the cooking items they have lol


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I had intended to play as a Guardian, but I'm enjoying my Thief too much. Haven't decided on a spec, yet. Also, underwater combat is awesome.


glad you got in.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I had intended to play as a Guardian, but I'm enjoying my Thief too much. Haven't decided on a spec, yet. Also, underwater combat is awesome.


1. Sword/Pistol
2. Pistol Whip
3. ???
4. PROFIT


----------



## truestorybro545

Downloading Guild Wars now! Excited for it because this is my first Guild Wars game and haven't played too many MMO's in the past. Gotta try new things right?


----------



## HighwayStar

What program would you guys reccomend I use to monitor CPU usage ingame? I notice about a max of 80% gpu usage so I'm curious to see where my 3570k is and If I need to OC it now lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> glad you got in.


Me too, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> 1. Sword/Pistol
> 2. Pistol Whip
> 3. ???
> 4. PROFIT


I'm testing the whipping waters as we speak.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> 1. Sword/Pistol
> 2. Pistol Whip
> 3. ???
> 4. PROFIT


I mained thief through betas and actually now I'm playing as a ranger!?!?! I guess I'm a sucker for the cute pets ;p

I may end up back as a thief though, I feel at home as that class even without a perma stealth


----------



## exzacklyright

Supa.5912 if anyone wants to play


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Me too, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing the whipping waters as we speak.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I mained thief through betas and actually now I'm playing as a ranger!?!?! I guess I'm a sucker for the cute pets ;p
> I may end up back as a thief though, I feel at home as that class even without a perma stealth


It's a good enough move as it is.
The fact that it deals damage to all adjacent enemies is just a bonus.

In other news though, I don't like how they've made Kryta so much more... temperate. It was always tropical in GW1, but the foliage seems quite a bit more like pre-searing ascalon now.


----------



## Brulf

Something dosn't feel right about the performance 6950 cfx + 2600 i imagined i would be able to get better then an average of 30fps


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Something dosn't feel right about the performance 6950 cfx + 2600 i imagined i would be able to get better then an average of 30fps


As an experiment, go into your options, change rendering to substandard, then change it right back to native.

For me to FPS goes back up to 55ish, then drops back to 30 after a convo/cutscene.

I also run 6950 xfire and i am interested to see if its just me.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> As an experiment, go into your options, change rendering to substandard, then change it right back to native.
> For me to FPS goes back up to 55ish, then drops back to 30 after a convo/cutscene.
> I also run 6950 xfire and i am interested to see if its just me.


Doesn't do anything for me but if i alt + tab out and then back in frame rate goes straight to 60 (vsync on) as soon as i open the map though it drops back to 30ish until i alt + tab in and out


----------



## gameworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Me too, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing the whipping waters as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I mained thief through betas and actually now I'm playing as a ranger!?!?! I guess I'm a sucker for the cute pets ;p
> I may end up back as a thief though, I feel at home as that class even without a perma stealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a good enough move as it is.
> The fact that it deals damage to all adjacent enemies is just a bonus.
> 
> In other news though, I don't like how they've made Kryta so much more... temperate. It was always tropical in GW1, but the foliage seems quite a bit more like pre-searing ascalon now.
Click to expand...

I noticed that too, but I think it has to do with Jormag cooling the climate a bit.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

After changing almost every single keybind, the game is much nicer to play.

Still haven't gotten to the "combo" aspect of the game yet.


----------



## staryoshi

I find myself using a bow set more often than not when in events. The AoE DPS is satisfying







I'm going to stick with sword/gun w/bow alt for a bit.


----------



## Eagle1337

eagle.1097 is i


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> After changing almost every single keybind, the game is much nicer to play.
> Still haven't gotten to the "combo" aspect of the game yet.


i do not get combo system either.


----------



## Prymus

I'm finding lvl'ing to be slow. Any suggestions


----------



## DMac84

Hey all,

Want to get into Guild Wars 2, and about to pull the trigger but all I have right now is a mobile workstation (Dell Precision M4700 with a Ivy Bridge and a Kepler based Quadro K2000M 2GB DDR3









I know its not the best video card, bleh DDR3 version but could this run GW2 decently?


----------



## mitchtaydev

I'm no expert as I started playing yesterday ... but I have found the most efficient form of leveling (apart from the quests) is to find new places on the map, get vista's and participate in the "events" whenever they pop up.

I started yesterday, played for 8 hours and got to level 12. I have no idea if this is considered fast or not but I didn't find it too much of a pain.


----------



## manolith

i am not sure what has changed but now im getting 60fps with everything maxed out almost everywhere. at 1080p. cant use the other monitors because it all goes to hell.


----------



## Blackops_2

Man Rata Sum is gorgeous at night.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone know a good play to get this in Canada?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does anyone know a good play to get this in Canada?


wal mart.


----------



## EasyC

Can some Oceanic players please comment on lag/ping, in PvP and PvE.


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Can some Oceanic players please comment on lag/ping, in PvP and PvE.


I didn't notice much lag while playing yesterday ... there were only a couple of times in the hours that I played that things lagged noticably but it never lasted long.

I'll get some actual latency measurements and post them when I get home tonight.

EDIT: Forgot to say I live in New Zealand and that I have only played PvE so far


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Something dosn't feel right about the performance 6950 cfx + 2600 i imagined i would be able to get better then an average of 30fps


I had to disable crossfire. The performance with it enabled is just awful. I'm selling my 5850's soon. One 5850 alone works well, but with two... it's so bad. Multi-GPU is honestly a waste of money as 95% of the time we can't even get the full performance as we need to wait WEEKS or MONTHS, possibly never to have drivers and profiles delivered for specific games.

So annoying.


----------



## Fletcherea

Oi, the black screen crashes are about to drive me totally insane now >< Have had to do story quests like 10 times each hoping for no black screen crash


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm loving this game so far, fairly easy to pick up although I'm struggling to find out which class I like best. I've got a Guardian to lvl 20 but it feels awkward all the time, I prefer to be a ranged healer but I don't see anything like that. I like Engineer, but I think I will end up settling on Thief. Which is the highest DPS class?

Also, Divinities Reach is freaking amazing, I spent probably 3 or 4 hours just looking around.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Oi, the black screen crashes are about to drive me totally insane now >< Have had to do story quests like 10 times each hoping for no black screen crash


is your gpu overclocked? or your cpu?


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm loving this game so far, fairly easy to pick up although I'm struggling to find out which class I like best. I've got a Guardian to lvl 20 but it feels awkward all the time, I prefer to be a ranged healer but I don't see anything like that. I like Engineer, but I think I will end up settling on Thief. Which is the highest DPS class?
> Also, Divinities Reach is freaking amazing, I spent probably 3 or 4 hours just looking around.


Not sure about the highest dps class, but with nerfs and buffs likely occurring pretty frequently to balance the esport aspect of sPvP Anet wants I doubt whichever is on top now will be there for long (or that the gap is large enough to matter).

Play what feels right and what you have fun with.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Can some Oceanic players please comment on lag/ping, in PvP and PvE.


Australia, didn't even notice any lag.
a few disconnects, at most.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

So the pre-purchase players got to start playing today, right? I can't wait to find out if this game will be a flop or not. I am really hoping for something good here...


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> is your gpu overclocked? or your cpu?


I read something about that too, and put all my stuff to stock clocks, same deal. I'm just one of the unlucky that is having a hard time I've come to believe








It's not heat, and have tried the sampling, nada, among other graphics settings. Like I say, I'm just "one of them guys" =(


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchtaydev*
> 
> I didn't notice much lag while playing yesterday ... there were only a couple of times in the hours that I played that things lagged noticably but it never lasted long.
> I'll get some actual latency measurements and post them when I get home tonight.
> EDIT: Forgot to say I live in New Zealand and that I have only played PvE so far


Hey, thanks for the info.









I'm pretty keen on getting GW2 and rolling with a Mesmer. I'm just worried that like GW1, PvP will be particularly frustrating putting up with 350+ ping. Interrupting was always a pain for example.


----------



## djriful

My server is owning everyone since the start of the game lol. <3


----------



## jbrown

Can someone tell me how big the client is currently? I am downloading it on my deployment and need to know the total size.

Thanks...


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My server is owning everyone since the start of the game lol. <3
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1022013/


That is because Ruin is on that server we've rolled every opposing server so far just like we did in every beta weekend.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown*
> 
> Can someone tell me how big the client is currently? I am downloading it on my deployment and need to know the total size.
> Thanks...


It's roughly 15gb. At least it was for me. On a 4mb line, it took me about 3 - 4 hours.


----------



## jbrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It's roughly 15gb. At least it was for me. On a 4mb line, it took me about 3 - 4 hours.


It appears to be moer than that now, can you just check your current folder size for the game?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown*
> 
> It appears to be moer than that now, can you just check your current folder size for the game?


Mine is showing 15.4GB.


----------



## jbrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Mine is showing 15.4GB.


Interesting... I'm downloading it now and I'm at 4.3gb DL'ed at 20%, and thats not including the first 1.7GB i DL'ed


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Anyone getting errors randomly on the official GW2 wiki?

"Guild Wars 2 Wiki error

Set $wgShowExceptionDetails = true; at the bottom of LocalSettings.php to show detailed debugging information."


----------



## Murlocke

As expected, game is amazing.

Level 36, 32% map completion at the moment. My RL friend and I have been duoing it for every waking moment over the weekend, 12-15 hours a day. Can't put it down.


----------



## bogey1337

Saw a fight with the shaterrer on twitch. They were all like "Holy s***!"


----------



## Bastyn99

any news on the nvidia drivers ? also, omg I hate diessa plateau. I have lag and low fps in that area only and so many bugs. otherwise its all goo


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s_Cha0*
> 
> Anyone getting errors randomly on the official GW2 wiki?
> "Guild Wars 2 Wiki error
> Set $wgShowExceptionDetails = true; at the bottom of LocalSettings.php to show detailed debugging information."


The wiki is sketchy. I've been having errors with it since before the launch.

By the way, for any other miners out there: I'm willing to trade my iron for your silver at a 2:1 ratio. For every silver you give me, I'll hand over two irons


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Man Rata Sum is gorgeous at night.


It is amazing, but when i got there with my human, i got lost and didn't find the way out to the lvling area ^^


----------



## Kynes

Anyone else notice this game is really sensitive to CPU overclocks? Had a OC that was 24 hours prime stable and was getting crashes till I lowered the overclock down. Besides having the OC crashing issues its been great. First guild wars game for me. Me and my bro have been playing non stop. Both of us are really enjoying it. Were both about lvl 15 and got almost all the queensdale completed.


----------



## Escatore

I found a bunch (10+) people inside of a hole in the side of a mound. They were all attacking furiously. I asked them what they were doing...





You get all types in Kryta...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I found a bunch (10+) people inside of a hole in the side of a mound. They were all attacking furiously. I asked them what they were doing...
> 
> 
> 
> You get all types in Kryta...


***Cave.


----------



## G3RG

I haven't even started playing yet and I have 2 MAJOR issues with this game, although I'm sure once I do get to play I'll love it.

1. No server queues. This problem probably won't be as much of a problem shortly as the load eases off... but atm its kind of annoying, and it could cause issues during big events (holidays etc)

2. Servers. Cannot stand this. I have a dozen friends playing this game, but none of them are friends so they're all on different servers. How exactly am I supposed to play with my friends... much less pick which friend I want to play with permanently (unless I wish to pay extra...)?

Edit: It seems I was mistaken! http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Home_server#Home_world
Quote:


> At launch players will be able to transfer between worlds freely. [1] Once server populations have largely settled and stabilized, world transfers will be restricted to once a week and cost a variable amount of gems based on the population of the world being transferred to: 500, 1,000 or 1,800 (for low, medium, or high population, respectively)[2] In addition, after changing to a new home world, players will lose their power of the Mists bonuses until the beginning of the next World versus World match.


----------



## djriful

If you guys want to check your ping on your server.

This is Northern Shiverpeak.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I haven't even started playing yet and I have 2 MAJOR issues with this game, although I'm sure once I do get to play I'll love it.
> 1. No server queues. This problem probably won't be as much of a problem shortly as the load eases off... but atm its kind of annoying, and it could cause issues during big events (holidays etc)
> 2. Servers. Cannot stand this. I have a dozen friends playing this game, but none of them are friends so they're all on different servers. How exactly am I supposed to play with my friends... much less pick which friend I want to play with permanently (unless I wish to pay extra...)?


You won't see queue box 50/2000. You will start playing an Overflow server (ghost / temp server). You can still join your friend by using party invite and right click on your friend avatar click "Join In....". So you both see each other.

You will not be disappointed. (Join In, maybe bugged.) it works sometime.


----------



## gliggo

any news when this will work on 5760x1080 ? eyefinity and surround ?
is it a driver issue or game issue because it was working fine on the beta weekends

kinda shattered


----------



## eternal7trance

I am having way too much fun with this game. I did more exploring than leveling but I got a 29 elementalist so far.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> any news when this will work on 5760x1080 ? eyefinity and surround ?
> is it a driver issue or game issue because it was working fine on the beta weekends
> kinda shattered


what's it doing, I can't try until my power supply for my left monitor comes in this week,


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As expected, game is amazing.
> Level 36, 32% map completion at the moment. My RL friend and I have been duoing it for every waking moment over the weekend, 12-15 hours a day. Can't put it down.


Did exactly the same thing, but I stopped around 24 and didn't get nearly that much map completion.

I am incredibly entertained by crafting in this game. There is loads of exp to be had as well. I accidently spent almost 30 silver at one point on cooking supplies. They were not kidding when they said it was the hardest craft. I need more bank and inventory just for cooking ingredients that don't fit in the collectibles tab. On the plus side, I now have a stack of 30m long buffs that give me swiftness/migth 20% of the time I kill an enemy and +10exp from kills. Pies, salad, and hamburgers for everyone!

I also spent a good two+ hours exploring WvW and found a great jumping puzzle where you have to get two key halves to open a vault. I can't get enough of this game.
Quote:


> 1. No server queues. This problem probably won't be as much of a problem shortly as the load eases off... but atm its kind of annoying, and it could cause issues during big events (holidays etc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You won't see queue box 50/2000. You will start playing an Overflow server (ghost / temp server). You can still join your friend by using party invite and right click on your friend avatar click "Join In....". So you both see each other.
> 
> You will not be disappointed. (Join In, maybe bugged.) it works sometime.


As mentioned above, the game does have a queue, but it sticks you in an overflow server so you can still play while waiting to get into the main server. As people log out of the main server you are given the option of joining or you can keep playing in the overflow server if you want to. You can even meet up with your friends in overflow servers. All of your progress is still saved. The only thing you can't really do is WvW since you can only play that from your home server.

Overflows also have the added bonus of not tracking which resource nodes you have already gathered, so whenever I get into an overflow I make sure to grab as much iron/food/wood as I can, then the nodes respawn when you get back into the main server.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what's it doing, I can't try until my power supply for my left monitor comes in this week,


hey mate well at the moment its looking like this when trying to move anywhere....



instead of this at 1920x1080



hopefully there is some sort of fix soon


----------



## Tralala

anyone know if I put my Mats in the bank can I still use them at crafting station?
or do I need to draw them out of bank into inventory every time I craft?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Back to work








Very fun weekend, would stay up till 3 playing then wake up at 8. Been a long time since a game was able to get me out of bed with so little sleep.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> anyone know if I put my Mats in the bank can I still use them at crafting station?
> or do I need to draw them out of bank into inventory every time I craft?


I'm pretty sure you need to put them back in your inventory but you can access the bank directly from the crafting station so you can quickly pull out whatever you need and then put any extra right back.

I actually don't know where the bank is, I've always just gone to craft and used the bank from the armorsmiths table.


----------



## Ollii

lol, I am confused. Did I miss the 3 days that we could play already? exams..., x(.
Just noticed the date when turning on laptop, dammit..

Glad I made a family rig quite recently







(main rig isn't here, xd), at least it's something and it will probably be enough to get names, guilds and starting chars sorted


----------



## Outcasst

New GeForce beta driver out, users are reporting improved GW2 performance

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.02-beta-driver.html


----------



## salvanos

lion arch map....

to big!!!!
really hard to complete open the map


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> New GeForce beta driver out, users are reporting improved GW2 performance
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.02-beta-driver.html


I'll have to grab these. I am still on 290.something. I was sitting around killing time before headstart on Friday night and I thought to myself, "maybe I should update my drivers?" Then I immediately realized that my current drivers worked fine in every beta and changing something so close to release was just BEGGING for trouble. Now that launch is overwith I can get back to tweaking.


----------



## Davidsen

Can u play it as single player? Or is it another MMO like WoW?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen*
> 
> Can u play it as single player? Or is it another MMO like WoW?


It's another MMO that's not like WoW.


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It's another MMO that's not like WoW.


Can u play it as single player though?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen*
> 
> Can u play it as single player though?


No


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen*
> 
> Can u play it as single player though?


You mean solo everything? Kinda.


----------



## Outcasst

If you're in a party, can you accompany others on their story missions?


----------



## manolith

Does anyone have any good news about the 306 nvidia drivers? Im at work so i am sort of blimd till i get home.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If you're in a party, can you accompany others on their story missions?


Yes it will have a popup asking if you want to join their instance.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If you're in a party, can you accompany others on their story missions?


You can help on some of them but you cannot do the story and get the rewards since you only have your own story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Does anyone have any good news about the 306 nvidia drivers? Im at work so i am sort of blimd till i get home.


No idea until I get home either.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I happened to pick the same story as a friend of mine, so we actually could go through the story at the same pace and both get rewards for doing it. If I start the mission I get to make the choices. Afterwards it asks him if he likes the options I picked. If he says yes then he gets the full rewards and it advances his story too. But if he says no then he can go do that mission again with his own choices and I can join in for no rewards (since I already got mine). But you do still get a chunk of karam for helping friends out if you already did the mission, you just don't get the big fancy mission rewards and big experience bonus since you already got them once in your own story.

If you have having trouble getting friends into your story instances, make sure you are both in the same party and you can see their portrait. I think you both have to be in the same zone to start.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

What am I supposed to be spending the Purple Triangles (Karma) on? I have seen numerous Karma Vendors throughout the maps I have been on, yet none of them have anything that looks interesting or worth spending it on. Is there something better I should be saving it up for that is worth it?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Does anyone have any good news about the 306 nvidia drivers? Im at work so i am sort of blimd till i get home.


I've been playing the new drivers for around 45min now. Framerate has gone up from ~55 - 80 to ~80 - 120. No glitches or tearing whatsoever. Gameplay is smooth.

Haven't tried the drivers out in any other games but it seems to be doing the job for Guild Wars 2.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> What am I supposed to be spending the Purple Triangles (Karma) on? I have seen numerous Karma Vendors throughout the maps I have been on, yet none of them have anything that looks interesting or worth spending it on. Is there something better I should be saving it up for that is worth it?


Depending on your level, the heart guys have good karma stuff later on. I'm at 29 and some of the vendors had some nice gear.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> New GeForce beta driver out, users are reporting improved GW2 performance
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.02-beta-driver.html


no sli profile though... hmm i was getting 25 fps last night in WvW with sli 670 sc 4gbs at just 2650x1440


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My server is owning everyone since the start of the game lol. <3
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1022013/


Thats nothing my Server Desolation were just owning everyone too the point where we had control of EVERY point on all 4 islands bar 1 and in another match the other 2 servers had too agree too fight together against us lol


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no sli profile though... hmm i was getting 25 fps last night in WvW with sli 670 sc 4gbs at just 2650x1440


You might want to disable sli. I'm getting more in WvW with max settings @ 2650x1440 with a single 670.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> What am I supposed to be spending the Purple Triangles (Karma) on? I have seen numerous Karma Vendors throughout the maps I have been on, yet none of them have anything that looks interesting or worth spending it on. Is there something better I should be saving it up for that is worth it?


Upto you really i have bought 2 clothes items and spent a few hundred on cooking mats and thats about it - i got about 2,900 still i personally dont think its really worth upgrading unless the item is a green (they are better then blues)


----------



## Descadent

on a second note that driver dl link from official nvidia site is downloading 32bit, not 64 bit...***


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.02-beta-driver.html?ClickID=dkmybcsxy0tyctynrbwhkymykyr0rzzohymy

64bit version


----------



## Sir Beregond

48 hours later...still glitched out of my guild on my end. Sigh. If only they could kick/reinvite the leader...Hope this gets fixed soon. Not only me, but one of my officers is having this problem too.

Other than that, game has been real solid for me so far. Been having far too much fun. Really wish I wasn't at work right now.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> What am I supposed to be spending the Purple Triangles (Karma) on? I have seen numerous Karma Vendors throughout the maps I have been on, yet none of them have anything that looks interesting or worth spending it on. Is there something better I should be saving it up for that is worth it?


Tons of things! Each vendor has a different inventory so always check them when you find them. I used mine for cheap salvage kits, a couple of really good green items (15-25 human zone), some cooking mats(girl at claypool), foods that give buffs, and some fancy gathering tools(15-25 human zone).

Not all of the karma vendors have good stuff and so far it seems like the higher you go the more expensive/useful the items get.


----------



## salvanos

just for information 1 equip from lvl 60 cost 1000 karma

don't use all karma if you want some cultural equip

btw stuck with crafting jeweler
new recipes need new ingredient

i reach lvl 32 craftt skill but the new option to make new ingredient hasn't come out
the copper filigre

when i read some guide the new igredient need lvl 25 skill craft

do i need to buy some recipes?
cannot find it on any master list

need to search from the merchant or karma npc?

note:1 some craft skill like copper ingot won't give exp anymore
but i still don't have new skill craft to get more exp


----------



## Bonkers

Game was running stable for me last night. Solid 60 FPS with everything as high as I could set it with m 670 FTW. So far Im loving the game. Only at level 7 because unfortunately I work 12 hours a day on the weekends and my desktop stays at work. Will post some screens when I get home.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

To get lots of crafting experience you have to make recipes that you don't already have! Use the one that lets you pick 4 ingredients and try and find new things.

For example, armorsmithing works like this. I can make helmet linings and helmet casings from my pre-discovered recipe list. I combine the lining and the casing with a might insignia to make a mighty helmet. You get 500 experience for the helmet and 500 for the discovery. Every mighty helmet you make after this gets you only 500 experience and goes down a little every time. So instead of making more mighty helmets you should make a vital helmet. You get another 500 + 500 experience for making an undiscovered recipe. To keep it simple I will eventually have 4 helmets for each attribute. Then I switch to boots, gloves, chests, etc until I have 1 item of each type and each attribute. That is enough experience to unlock new attributes, so now I can make healing power, condition damage, etc. That makes 7 of each type for each piece of armor. Once you make those, you unlock shoulders, and eventually the next teir of material (iron instead of bronze) and even more insignias and modifiers.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> What am I supposed to be spending the Purple Triangles (Karma) on? I have seen numerous Karma Vendors throughout the maps I have been on, yet none of them have anything that looks interesting or worth spending it on. Is there something better I should be saving it up for that is worth it?


I use karma to buy upgrades that I can't craft.


----------



## salvanos

OMG lot's player lvl 80!!!!

sigh... W v W feature...

sorry, first time play W v W v W

any idea what the highest lvl player now?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> OMG lot's player lvl 80!!!!
> sigh... W v W feature...
> sorry, first time play W v W v W
> any idea what the highest lvl player now?


There are a few 80s out there, not many. Most of them exploited to get there.

But when you go to pvp you are automatically brought up to 80.


----------



## djriful

This is the world first lvl80:

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.warlegend.net%2Flevel-80-surfeuze-guild-wars-2-vizunah-square%2F&act=url

I don't even know how they pull this, do they have life?


----------



## Ollii

oh gawd, my home server is full ><. (Far Shiverpeaks)
Now what :s is there a chance for me to still get that one as my home?
Oh btw, for how long will I be able to transfer servers without a fee? Or is that stuff over already









Seriously, my exams totally killed my supposed to be first true days on gw2...


----------



## DayoftheGreek

There is still a chance. I'm pretty sure server transfers will be going on for free until at least a week, maybe even two after the actual launch. Remember, we're still in headstart!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the world first lvl80:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.warlegend.net%2Flevel-80-surfeuze-guild-wars-2-vizunah-square%2F&act=url
> 
> I don't even know how they pull this, do they have life?


This is crazy.

We have a group in our guild that is outpacing the bulk of the server. Since mobs give bonus XP for the longer they are alive those lucky enough to be the first to kill these mobs get huge xp bonuses. Add that to the XP boosters and you fly through levels.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> There is still a chance. I'm pretty sure server transfers will be going on for free until at least a week, maybe even two after the actual launch. Remember, we're still in headstart!


thanks for giving some hope there x), constantly logging in and logging out until the server isn't full anymore, aaaaaarrrgh! It would be great if I'd still be able to transfer, might try another server first then


----------



## Krispies

Does this game's lighting go by the real world? Like if it's night time in your time zone it's night time in game?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Does this game's lighting go by the real world? Like if it's night time in your time zone it's night time in game?


No, there is a shortened pattern in game to make sure people who only play during the day can still do some of the events that only happen at night.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Does this game's lighting go by the real world? Like if it's night time in your time zone it's night time in game?


no.


----------



## Stemnin

Should be 80 minutes of day, 40 night. Wikis are down.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you need to put them back in your inventory but you can access the bank directly from the crafting station so you can quickly pull out whatever you need and then put any extra right back.
> I actually don't know where the bank is, I've always just gone to craft and used the bank from the armorsmiths table.


Actually, for simple-level ingredients, there's a banking tab called "collections," where you can store things. I'm pretty sure that you can also access that tab at the crafting station. But like I said, it only works for very basic-level ingredients and not finished items.

For example, when cooking you'd be able to store Flour or a Tomato or Beets, but not a cake or soup.

Saved me tons of room on cooking supplies.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I love that tab, but I need place to store cookie dough, raw pasta, salt+pepper, cinnamon apples, and a dozen other intermediate ingredients.

I'm already working with a friend on building enough influence for a private guild just to use the bank. I think it uses something like 2000 or 2500 influence. We got the first 750-ish this weekend.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Game was running stable for me last night. Solid 60 FPS with everything as high as I could set it with m 670 FTW. So far Im loving the game. Only at level 7 because unfortunately I work 12 hours a day on the weekends and my desktop stays at work. Will post some screens when I get home.


What drivers are you using?


----------



## Faded

is there a max amount of karma you can have?

i haven't been able to really check it but do you have a certain amount of karma that is banked, per level? or will it just build indefinitely?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I've never seen anything that hinted at a Karma cap. If I had to make a bet, I would bet on Karma just building up indefinitely.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> is there a max amount of karma you can have?
> i haven't been able to really check it but do you have a certain amount of karma that is banked, per level? or will it just build indefinitely?


I haven't seen anything posted about it. I'm up to 6k karma so far but I've seen people with 20k+.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I haven't seen anything posted about it. I'm up to 6k karma so far but I've seen people with 20k+.


i would think it would keep building, but i wasn't sure either way. I'm only lvl 20 and i haven't really found much at the karma vendors, so i am just saving until i am at a point where the gear they are selling is better than what i am using.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

This game is finally forcing me to re-do my keybinds to something more efficient. It's weird getting used to this change after so long of just cheating and streching to the 67890 buttons.

`12345 for weapon skillls
side mouse buttons for dodge and heal
qwe for strafe and forward movement, r for elite skill
asd for utility 789
zxcv for F1-F4 skills and atunements/kits/etc

Not having a backwards movement is odd, but you don't _really_ need it, do you? I'm not sure how I feel about this yet since I don't have enough playtime to break my old habits yet.


----------



## geovas77

Game is awesome, I am away from home and playing on my laptop using phone tethering and have just finished the first zone on my asari elementalist. I can't wait to get back on my desktop and enjoy the game properly.

Sent from my U8650 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> This game is finally forcing me to re-do my keybinds to something more efficient. It's weird getting used to this change after so long of just cheating and streching to the 67890 buttons.
> `12345 for weapon skillls
> side mouse buttons for dodge and heal
> qwe for strafe and forward movement, r for elite skill
> asd for utility 789
> zxcv for F1-F4 skills and atunements/kits/etc
> Not having a backwards movement is odd, but you don't _really_ need it, do you? I'm not sure how I feel about this yet since I don't have enough playtime to break my old habits yet.


That seems like an odd setup, but then again everyone is used to their own.

Personally, I have my abilities bound to "Q, E, R, G, Z, 1, 2, 3, 4,"
Weapon Swap is bound to Mouse 3 (Scroll Press), I may move that down to my Mouse 4 button though.

I've been loving the game so far though. I'm a lvl 28 Necro, I ran into a problem last night. I got invited to a guild but then I accidentally clicked on the Market and it crashed my game. No big deal but then I go to launch it again and it crashes before I even see the login option, then I'd do it again and it would keep happening. So then I restarted my computer and it kept doing it, at that point I deleted the whole file and went to re-download it. It did it again, then I tried it one more time and it worked for some reason, then it crashed and failed about 5% in. Then I did it again after deleting everything and it was at 100% and I was able to play again...Really odd problem but the important thing is that I can play again


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What drivers are you using?


304.48

Edit: Scratch that, just read where supposedly they are about to release the WHQL drivers in a few days, so i will keep mine since they are doing just fine.


----------



## salvanos

any idea how much normal damage for w v w v w?
my grenade normal attack = 300 damage x 2

some player could do 3k damage...

sill too early for w v w
need to lvling first...

hows W v W on fort aspen?
good or bad?

on my server got pushed
yack server really got solid W v W player


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you need to put them back in your inventory but you can access the bank directly from the crafting station so you can quickly pull out whatever you need and then put any extra right back.
> I actually don't know where the bank is, I've always just gone to craft and used the bank from the armorsmiths table.


Thank you! I have so much **** in my ivnentory since I was afraid to stash it


----------



## Bastyn99

Having some trouble getting my crafting skills up, need those Fine Crafting materials, like tiny claws etc., its really a pain getting them.
But, I just reached level 30, so I'm doing Ascalonian Catacombs for the first time tomorrow, yay!


----------



## omni_vision

so much to do n so fun

lvl 18 eng


also got a lvl 7 warrior, lvl 3 thief/rang/elem

finally a game i don't regret buying


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Somebody (hopefully you!) asked to reset the password on your Guild Wars account.
> 
> To change your password, click the link below.
> 
> https://account.guildwars2.com/reset-password/confirm?s=D5B67Fblahblah
> If you did not request to reset your password, you can ignore this email and no changes will be made to your account.
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --The ArenaNet Team


I haven't requested to reset my password -.-


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So I finally have time to play the game, just finished work and whole day I was thinking about it.

Just finished my character after spending like 30 minutes refining everything I want, Enter my name and bang, game freeze.

Told myself well probly my computer jamming, started again, same thing. happened about 5 times till I came to post here .. *** wrong? Anyone got that problem?

I NEED HELP!!!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What program would you guys reccomend I use to monitor CPU usage ingame? I notice about a max of 80% gpu usage so I'm curious to see where my 3570k is and If I need to OC it now lol


I use a sidebar widget on second monitor.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody (hopefully you!) asked to reset the password on your Guild Wars account.
> 
> To change your password, click the link below.
> 
> https://account.guildwars2.com/reset-password/confirm?s=D5B67Fblahblah
> If you did not request to reset your password, you can ignore this email and no changes will be made to your account.
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --The ArenaNet Team
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't requested to reset my password -.-
Click to expand...

I recommend checking the properties on the email before you click any links and make sure there isn't a hidden email address. There has been massive phishing going on related to MMOs for years using scams like this.


----------



## Stefy

Yo guys, I'm currently lvl 7 mesmer and I feel like my damage is EXTREMELY low. It takes ages just downing one mob. I'm using a staff atm.

Also, when I try to veryify my e-mail account this error pops up: This link has expired. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Simonzi

The email verify thing is a known issue, they said not to worry about it right now, as you can play perfectly fine without verifying your email.

I did the pre-purchase yesterday, and spent the afternoon playing. I'm not going to talk junk about the game, or say it sucks or anything, but the game is just not for me. I submitted a ticket asking politely if I could have a refund since it was within 24 hours of paying. I just couldn't get into it


----------



## steve210

what should i pick for my second race and profession i already have asura necromancer


----------



## Simca

Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.


----------



## JAM3S121

Getting worse performance with 306 drivers


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.


claw of jormag is what i want.


----------



## Bonkers

My Mesmer


----------



## manolith

two builds or patches like 45 minutes from each other lol.


----------



## Fletcherea

hopefully this one fixes my black screening horrors. I'm starting to think its not really my fault now, kinda like how when you get a random disconnect every so often it blames your router or firewall etc.

I have to hope lol.


----------



## SkullTrail

Anyone else unsure about the viability of the engineer? He doesn't a lot of options for weapons and skills are not that great at least the pistol skills aren't. What do you guys think? I keep reading online about him not being at all powerful in PvP, which is why i created an elementalist to fill the gap and keep my engineer as PvE.

BTW, feel free to add me. My engineer's name is Machine Man.


----------



## Tralala

getting "network error" when logging in


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> getting "network error" when logging in


i think that servers are restarting or something.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.


That battle was insane! I went in at lvl 10 and was simply amazed at how large and epic that boss battle was. There were literally like 50 people button mashing at him and it took maybe 10 minutes to take him down. Reminds me of the boss battles my friends get into in WoW.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.
> 
> 
> 
> That battle was insane! I went in at lvl 10 and was simply amazed at how large and epic that boss battle was. There were literally like 50 people button mashing at him and it took maybe 10 minutes to take him down. Reminds me of the boss battles my friends get into in WoW.
Click to expand...

wow has the best boss battles of any mmo imo. but this game is awesome. i really hope blizzar steps it up with the panda update for wow.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> getting "network error" when logging in


Quote:


> We're going to deploy a new build of GW2 and do server maintenance in about 30 minutes. This may affect your connectivity. ~RB2


hopefully i'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## FLCLimax

my key form green man gaming just came...beaming up now.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> wow has the best boss battles of any mmo imo. but this game is awesome. i really hope blizzar steps it up with the panda update for wow.


Have they said anything about the next game yet? Wow2 or whatever they decide to call it? I am really hoping for a Starcraft based MMO.

I really should just break down and go back to playing UO...I am afraid no level based game is going to keep me interested. I was hoping this one would do the job, but I'll give the game a month to iron the bugs out and then see if every one still likes it then.

Lots of people were preaching about the Starwars MMO in the first couple weeks...then a month later the game was already in a steep decline.


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm getting on now. can someone give me your name so i can add you?


----------



## Vrait

Picking it up tomorrow morning. Can't wait.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Getting worse performance with 306 drivers


Same. In fact after going back to 301 I still cant get back the 60fps I had. Stuck at about 50 now.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm getting on now. can someone give me your name so i can add you?


eagle.1097


----------



## CRosko42

I think I have a problem...











All of them in the bank (except the rares) are duplicates waiting for the trade to come back online.

I plan on only playing one character so being character bound isn't a big deal for me and I love having all of the options available to me.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Dont know if anyone posted but nVidia Surround works now, no collisions, awesome looking game!


----------



## Murlocke

Level 44, 43% map completion...

Working my way down Lornar's pass and into Orr.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> Anyone else unsure about the viability of the engineer? He doesn't a lot of options for weapons and skills are not that great at least the pistol skills aren't. What do you guys think? I keep reading online about him not being at all powerful in PvP, which is why i created an elementalist to fill the gap and keep my engineer as PvE.
> BTW, feel free to add me. My engineer's name is Machine Man.


I'm duoing with a engineer (i'm warrior), and he's got the exact same zones/stuff done as me. He's doing fine. Engineers can be nearly unstoppable in PVP, it comes down to skill.

Every profession in the game is viable.


----------



## Descadent

Some shots from tonight


----------



## SpartanVXL

Here's the top part of Wayfarer's Foothills


----------



## FLCLimax

who can invite me to the guild? account name is fony.5102.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I see people are experiencing issues with the latest drivers. I installed the 306.06 drivers last night and played for a solid 2 hours. I was on 304.79 and my fps stuck around 55 - 80 and after installing the new drivers, it never went under 80 fps. So I played for 2 hours and after about an hour, my fps jumped up to 100+ and it hasn't been lower since.

I'm using the sig rig. Not sure why you guys are experiencing issues with the drivers but there's definitely a performance boost for me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I see people are experiencing issues with the latest drivers. I installed the 306.06 drivers last night and played for a solid 2 hours. I was on 304.79 and my fps stuck around 55 - 80 and after installing the new drivers, it never went under 80 fps. So I played for 2 hours and after about an hour, my fps jumped up to 100+ and it hasn't been lower since.
> I'm using the sig rig. Not sure why you guys are experiencing issues with the drivers but there's definitely a performance boost for me.


What is your setting? Could you screen it?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is your setting? Could you screen it?


Sure thing. Here you go:


----------



## Escatore

Does anybody know if the OCN guild has been founded yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Yo guys, I'm currently lvl 7 mesmer and I feel like my damage is EXTREMELY low. It takes ages just downing one mob. I'm using a staff atm.
> Also, when I try to veryify my e-mail account this error pops up: This link has expired. Anyone else had this problem?


I hear people either love or hate the Mesmer. I didn't care for it; the play style seemed far too indirect. I'm more of a "MOAR DAMMAGE" kind of person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.


Isn't it? I hope there's a lot more of that in the game. It's like a giant, outdoor raid boss








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I think I have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them in the bank (except the rares) are duplicates waiting for the trade to come back online.
> I plan on only playing one character so being character bound isn't a big deal for me and I love having all of the options available to me.


Herr ma gerd. I thought I had a lot of dyes.

All I want is dark black, blood red, and gold. I want my armor to look like the Order of Whispers armor - the colors are awesome, the look overall is just amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Some shots from tonight
> *snip*


Where did you take these? Almost reminds me of the Vigil fortress near Lion's Arch.


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## Vhox

50% till I'm 54 >_< but having network errors. Oh well, always another day! Human Mesmer for me. Should be cap before Friday night.


----------



## ajresendez

anyone know the location of the white owl or eagle pets?


----------



## JAM3S121

My 40 Engineer









I hope the AH comes online tomorrow, I have a "abyss" and "gold" dye I want to sell or at least see if its worth selling. I need some cash for cooking.

I really enjoy engineer to the person who thinks they aren't viable for pvp, I believe they are pretty damn fun and viable. Especially using grenades with grenadier later on.

Using the elixir gun provides some good boon removal as well as quick regen


----------



## Bacheezi

So far I'm loving this game.... I just can't put it down, I find myself saying, "ok just one more heart", 3 hours later I'm still going.

Currently playing a level 30 thief on yaks bend.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## djriful

My Mini-Thor (female)


----------



## salvanos

try not wasting time...
rush the game
do the story quest

then....

me lvl 35
the monster lvl 45
normal damage just 15

facepalm.....
gonna raise the lvl first....
do all the map quest first


----------



## ShadowEW

Not had as much time as I'd like to to of played. But, just completed Caldeon Forest to 100% (level 13) and I'm off out to new areas now ~
Oh and in terms of following the story, I've not done anything at all yet.. Maybe I should do this areas story before progressing ^^;;


















My Steam Profile / Screenshots of GW2: http://steamcommunity.com/id/VaporeonxFlareon/screenshots/?tab=&showdate=1&filter=shortcut_371


----------



## manolith

The camera view works with triple screens now but i get like 30fps.


----------



## Stemnin

This is in my favorite zone (so far, 35), Lornar's Pass. It has huge mountains and a nice valley in the bottom half of the map. This is also the same pass as the infamous Droks run from Guild Wars.

The Priory.


Vigil Keep.


----------



## PowerK

Hi guys. I just bought it.







(I played the original Guild Wars in early 2005).

As someone who enjoyed playing rogue in WoW (action/combo oriented) immensely, I have to ask... what's the most similar profession (to rogue in WoW) in GW2 ? I initially thought it was thief but thief in GW2 is very very different from rogue in WoW.
Is warrior more similar ??


----------



## Fletcherea

Could one of you 7xxx radeon users prettttttty prettttyyy pls post a screenie of your ingame settings and from your ccc settings.
These black screens are not going to allow me to keep my sanity =(


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I think I have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them in the bank (except the rares) are duplicates waiting for the trade to come back online.
> I plan on only playing one character so being character bound isn't a big deal for me and I love having all of the options available to me.


How much did that cost you?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Yeah boy just got this now.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Could one of you 7xxx radeon users prettttttty prettttyyy pls post a screenie of your ingame settings and from your ccc settings.
> These black screens are not going to allow me to keep my sanity =(


What are these black screens like, anything like this which I used to get on the Beta?



If so, changing the Graphics Settings in-game, (not individual settings, but the presets) cured it for me, shoved it onto High and tweaked again and it was fine.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi guys. I just bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I played the original Guild Wars in early 2005).
> As someone who enjoyed playing rogue in WoW (action/combo oriented) immensely, I have to ask... what's the most similar profession (to rogue in WoW) in GW2 ? I initially thought it was thief but thief in GW2 is very very different from rogue in WoW.
> Is warrior more similar ??


I really think thief is as close to rogue as you are going to get. Did you try all the weapon combos? Shortbow play a heck of a lot different than dagger/dagger and dagger/pistol, etc.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So is there some sort of update happening? I received an in-game notification stating a new build was coming and now I'm unable to login.

Are the servers down for updates?


----------



## 218689

having issues with the login again, probably connected to the release. Anyways, I find this an appropriate time to login to my original guild wars account and unlock a couple more heritage items


----------



## BoomBox

I really wish they had Capture The Flag. That's my favorite PVP mode. I have an Asura Warrior. I plan on building full tank/heal. That's my favorite role and it worked so well in CTF in WoW. Hopefully they add it down the road.


----------



## amtbr

Can any of you answer the following questions for me:

1) How quick can you log out? I don't have tons of free time and my gaming can be cut short quickly.

2) How "MMOy" is this? I played UO and EQ and then grew up and became disgusted by the filth that has become the MMO industry (WoW). How close is GW2 to that? It looks interesting to me, but from a casual standpoint it seems like most MMOs where it requires you to devote countless hours to playing...


----------



## ShadowEW

1, I don't remember seeing a log-out or safety timer. It's been pretty much instant every time I've played.
2, Most MMOs are designed to stretch out the gameplay and make it into a much longer game. That said, I rate GW2 above WoW and many other MMOs I've had the chance to play. I'm not being biased nor shouting out to be a fanboy, but it does seem to be a slightly different and better take on the MMO scene. Everything (to me) feels a little more polished and refined, still room for improvement but nevertheless a solid title and a solid buy at whatever price you pay.


----------



## FLCLimax

finding alot of dyes and transmutation stones.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

GW2 is incredibly friendly to players without a lot of time because it is built from the ground up to not waste your time. Instant waypoint travel, instant bank deposits for crafting stuff, hot join pvp that scales you to 80 and doesn't make you grind for gear to play, etc. Even the experience is fairly frontloaded so if you can only play for an hour or less you can quickly work towards getting good exp bonuses from daily achievements. Even those dailies are spread out across multiple levels of multiple tasks that reward you along the way isntead of one lump at the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> finding alot of dyes and transmutation stones.


I'm not finding too many of either, but all the ones I have got so far come from 100% zone, secret chests, etc. I get some dye from mobs, but it leans towards uncommon/rare to see them drop.

Where are you finding yours?


----------



## Descadent

GW2 at 7680x1440


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> GW2 is incredibly friendly to players without a lot of time because it is built from the ground up to not waste your time. Instant waypoint travel, instant bank deposits for crafting stuff, hot join pvp that scales you to 80 and doesn't make you grind for gear to play, etc. Even the experience is fairly frontloaded so if you can only play for an hour or less you can quickly work towards getting good exp bonuses from daily achievements. Even those dailies are spread out across multiple levels of multiple tasks that reward you along the way isntead of one lump at the end.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> finding alot of dyes and transmutation stones.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not finding too many of either, but all the ones I have got so far come from 100% zone, secret chests, etc. I get some dye from mobs, but it leans towards uncommon/rare to see them drop.
> 
> Where are you finding yours?
Click to expand...

the dyes from mobs and the stones from chests and mobs.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I have yet to see a transmutation stone drop from a mob, awesome to know that they can though.

Its a good thing I have labor day off, I need this weekend for GW2.


----------



## eternal7trance

Where are you guys getting all these dyes? I barely find any.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Where are you guys getting all these dyes? I barely find any.


Just random mob drops. I seem to find the dyes at a much greater rate in the newbie zones of each race over the higher lvl zones.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I also managed to craft a single dye. Used all my carrots, haha. I wanted a dye from the orange colors but I ended up with an rusty red color. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## MLJS54

Couplr questions:
Anyone know a good farm spot for vials of blood? Was told humanoids/centaurs but cant seem to find a good spot. Spent an hour farming last night and got 2.

Also, i know you get bumped to 80 in sPvP but what about the gear - is it like BWE where you can just get it for free from heart of mista or it more like SWTOR was where your gear was still tied to your actual lvl? Thanks.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> GW2 at 7680x1440


I can only run it at 5760x1080








Triple screen gaming FTW


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Couplr questions:
> Anyone know a good farm spot for vials of blood? Was told humanoids/centaurs but cant seem to find a good spot. Spent an hour farming last night and got 2.
> Also, i know you get bumped to 80 in sPvP but what about the gear - is it like BWE where you can just get it for free from heart of mista or it more like SWTOR was where your gear was still tied to your actual lvl? Thanks.


try farming those bat like creatures(cant remember the name







) outside divinitys reach, got quite a good amount from them last night


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have been having a lot of luck with dyes in the 25-35 zone, but no good colors


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I was thinking bats too. Plenty of them in caves, demon grub pits is in the southeast sorcer of the human starting zone and there are at least 5 or 10 bats down there. Plus a big chest at the end!

As for the gear, its still like BWE1. Everything is free and scaled to level 80 to keep the playing field level.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> What are these black screens like, anything like this which I used to get on the Beta?
> 
> If so, changing the Graphics Settings in-game, (not individual settings, but the presets) cured it for me, shoved it onto High and tweaked again and it was fine.


Nope, its black, completely black. I can open a couple menus(graphics/logout) but the game is dead from there, it never reloads, have to exit out. And it happens quite frequently


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> How much did that cost you?


9600 gems for 3 bank slots, 4 mini packs, and 33 dye packs iirc.

Spent $200 on the game +gems so far. I planned on that when I decided the CE wasn't worth buying for me and I wanted to support ANet.

So long as the game keeps improving I have no problem giving them 10-$20 a month for some added extras.


----------



## Rickles

level 27 female norn warrior cleared 4 zones so far, but I am already losing interest in the warrior.. hopefully it is just the class. Might go back to elementalist or thief..


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> level 27 female norn warrior cleared 4 zones so far, but I am already losing interest in the warrior.. hopefully it is just the class. Might go back to elementalist or thief..


I started getting bored of my warrior and switched up my build completely. There are a heck of a lot of weapon combos to roll with. I'm playing around now with a 4 signet build using the trait that gives +40 precision per signet. I'm a 85% chance to crit passively buffed machine now. I'm only level 25 or 26 so I need a few more levels to turn those crits into something interesting, but there are plenty of "beed/vunerable on crit" traits I want to work with eventually.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Nope, its black, completely black. I can open a couple menus(graphics/logout) but the game is dead from there, it never reloads, have to exit out. And it happens quite frequently


Have you tried running GW2 with the repair cmd to check the files, possibly have a corrupt file/installation?
Create shortcut with '-repair' in the target to start up the file validation.

E.g.: "R:\PC\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair


----------



## Canuck Boon

Yak's Bend had 8 players hit 80 two days ago and a couple more yesterday. I can't even fathom the amount of grinding that had to be put into that achievement. I'm personally neurotically clearing each and every zone to 100% before moving on to the next one. Level 34 and I still have to do Sylvari 1-25, Charr 1-15, and Norn 15-25. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canuck Boon*
> 
> Yak's Bend had 8 players hit 80 two days ago and a couple more yesterday. I can't even fathom the amount of grinding that had to be put into that achievement. I'm personally neurotically clearing each and every zone to 100% before moving on to the next one. Level 34 and I still have to do Sylvari 1-25, Charr 1-15, and Norn 15-25. Loving every minute of it.


I heard that quite a few people used exploits to level. A couple events were bugged into repeating. I actually ran some centaur event (defend bridge, kill 3 centaur bosses, kill the big boss) about 3 times in a row before I realized it was just looping endlessly and decided to move on. I don't think it was supposed to do that. I also heard that cooking could be used to powerlevel to 80 because it was bugged as well, so if you had a guild to funnel mats to you it was easy.

I forget if we discussed this here or not, so forgive me if I am repeating something already posted.


----------



## omni_vision

woot Peacemaker Rifle of Force


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Nice rifle!

I don't know how I feel about the colors though.


----------



## FLCLimax

how much would "crush" and "celestial" dyes sell for?


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Have you tried running GW2 with the repair cmd to check the files, possibly have a corrupt file/installation?
> Create shortcut with '-repair' in the target to start up the file validation.
> E.g.: "R:\PC\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair


Yep done that as well. Rolled back drivers, changed graphics settings, tried a handful of custom ccc profiles, defaults, stock clocks, over clocks.

ONLY thing I have not tried which I'm gonna do here in a bit, is take out the red card, and plug my old 460 in and see if i still get the black screens.


----------



## Unstableiser

"The game client is unable to gain access to the log-in server at this time. This is most commonly caused by firewall or router settings, security applications, or connecting through a campus network. For additional support, please visit http://support.guildwars2.com."
Error Code 42 x x x x

Been trying to log in for an hour


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Ladies and gentlemen, I bring to you - the Black Citadel


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Nice rifle!
> I don't know how I feel about the colors though.


XD not lore friendly?


----------



## rotary7

It seems like he gets low fps


----------



## rotary7

The best way to lvl up is do WvW with xp boosters but I feel that if you rush, what will you do after...


----------



## IBooNI

I find conflicting information when i searched, but can anyone tell me if this game supports Sli? I get low usage on my 2nd gpu in this game, even with the latest nvidia beta drivers.


----------



## jbrown

Playing a thief. My first time in ANY mmo not playing a caster. I have no clue what I'm doing. Anyone want to give me a basics rundown?


----------



## Escatore

I want to play the game, but the computer I'm currently on has a 28" monitor... being powered by an A6-3620.
The graphics are going to be horrible...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I really think thief is as close to rogue as you are going to get. Did you try all the weapon combos? Shortbow play a heck of a lot different than dagger/dagger and dagger/pistol, etc.


Yeah, the thief is the closest thing to the rogue that you're going to find. I don't like how short the stealth effects are, but I like the outfits. Trenchcoats, masks, etc... it's like the Ranger from GW1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I heard that quite a few people used exploits to level. A couple events were bugged into repeating. I actually ran some centaur event (defend bridge, kill 3 centaur bosses, kill the big boss) about 3 times in a row before I realized it was just looping endlessly and decided to move on. I don't think it was supposed to do that. I also heard that cooking could be used to powerlevel to 80 because it was bugged as well, so if you had a guild to funnel mats to you it was easy.
> I forget if we discussed this here or not, so forgive me if I am repeating something already posted.


I actually found out that the people "digging" from the post I made earlier were probably using an exploit. Apparently, a veteran monster spawns in that little cubbyhole, and they all kill it instantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown*
> 
> Playing a thief. My first time in ANY mmo not playing a caster. I have no clue what I'm doing. Anyone want to give me a basics rundown?


Being a thief, you're going to have to get used to dodging and using your endurance to evade quickly. I almost always have some kind of insta-proximity move like shadowstep or Scorpion wire so that I can get up close. Using scorpion wire is also good for trolling people. If they think they're going to kill the enemy first, I pull it away from them and finish it off









If you need to do AOE damage, I strongly suggest using either a bow or something with a sword. Bow has many neat AOE moves and the autoattack bounces between foes but the damage is iffy, and each strike with a sword hits adjacent enemies.

My personal favorite is Sword/Pistol, since the shadowstep move makes it very easy to get close to an opponent. Furthermore, if you're hurt, you can use it to step away and give yourself a few seconds. The fifth move (which creates a blinding smokescreen) is also very useful, and very good for getting yourself out of trouble when your healing skill is recharging. And Pistol Whip, my personal favorite move, acts not only as an interrupt but also does huge amounts of damage.


----------



## carajean

Is anyone on Stormbluff Isle? Getting kinda lonely out here.

Also is it me ( could be tired after work ) but Im having a hard to getting the hang of this game. Kinda overwhelming with all you can do.


----------



## mitchtaydev

I'm really enjoying the game so far. I got started with cooking last night and have start documenting all of the recipies that I have discovered. Ingredients, Effects and cost etc, all in a big spreadsheet. The variations are huge! I can understand why it is considered (by the game developers) the hardest/most expensive craft.

Am thinking of having some fun in WvW tonight.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchtaydev*
> 
> I'm really enjoying the game so far. I got started with cooking last night and have start documenting all of the recipies that I have discovered. Ingredients, Effects and cost etc, all in a big spreadsheet. The variations are huge! I can understand why it is considered (by the game developers) the hardest/most expensive craft.
> Am thinking of having some fun in WvW tonight.


Cooking alone accounts for about 70% of my inventory and bank space. I can't even put all my cooking ingredients in my backpack at one time - I have to switch them out from the collections tab.

By the way, my earlier offer still holds, everybody. If you need iron, I'm willing to trade my iron 2:1 for your silver. Or, if you'd rather just buy it, hit me up. My IGN is Rigel Escatore.


----------



## Descadent

Well GW2 doesn't support 4320x2560... just flickers like crazy and crashes.


----------



## Descadent

also...

Here is what the character select screen looks like and cutscenes in surround

bah


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> I find conflicting information when i searched, but can anyone tell me if this game supports Sli? I get low usage on my 2nd gpu in this game, even with the latest nvidia beta drivers.


Yes, SLI is working in GW2. But scaling is horrible. 20~30% GPU utilization across the board. (I'm using the latest 306.02 beta). An interesting thing is CPU utilization is quite low as well in this game. Probably poorly coded/optimized game overall.

I bought GW2 last night and from my couple of hours of experience, neither CPU nor GPUs are being utilized fully. (low utilization and low CPU and GPU temps).


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Somebody (hopefully you!) asked to reset the password on your Guild Wars account.
> 
> To change your password, click the link below.
> 
> https://account.guildwars2.com/reset-password/confirm?s=blah blah
> 
> If you did not request to reset your password, you can ignore this email and no changes will be made to your account.
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --The ArenaNet Team


Another one and it is from Arenanet -.-


----------



## Tomus




----------



## djriful

Score...


----------



## DaClownie

Question probably asked a million times but I'll ask anyway as I've read about 300 posts and haven't seen it...

I'm late to the GW2 party, and THINKING about getting it... as I've been getting rather burned on MMOs as a whole.

1. It seems to have the same sort of rotation style combat, 1, 2, 3, 1, 4, 5, 1, 2, 3, ... etc. that just about every MMO has beaten on the head. That can be alright, not the end of the world... but yea, is that the style?

2. This is $60 initial investment, and no other commitment required from you... however, you can still micro transaction in game.... do those micro transactions qualify under the pay to win category? Or are they for aesthetics... Things like bank tabs and stuff can be unlocked somewhat reasonably by normal means without buying certain real money credits or something in game right?

3. The events seem neat, but it seems a lot like Rift, where the Rift opens, big attack, but as soon as the server has grown a bit and most people are higher levels there will be no one around to do these events and they'll get bypassed unless it's for an achievement or specific drop item.

Just trying to get a feel for whether or not I want to shell $60 at a MMO again... I want to have faith, but all the gameplay videos are leading me away from my initial, albeit old, perceptions of the game.


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Question probably asked a million times but I'll ask anyway as I've read about 300 posts and haven't seen it...
> I'm late to the GW2 party, and THINKING about getting it... as I've been getting rather burned on MMOs as a whole.
> 1. It seems to have the same sort of rotation style combat, 1, 2, 3, 1, 4, 5, 1, 2, 3, ... etc. that just about every MMO has beaten on the head. That can be alright, not the end of the world... but yea, is that the style?
> 2. This is $60 initial investment, and no other commitment required from you... however, you can still micro transaction in game.... do those micro transactions qualify under the pay to win category? Or are they for aesthetics... Things like bank tabs and stuff can be unlocked somewhat reasonably by normal means without buying certain real money credits or something in game right?
> 3. The events seem neat, but it seems a lot like Rift, where the Rift opens, big attack, but as soon as the server has grown a bit and most people are higher levels there will be no one around to do these events and they'll get bypassed unless it's for an achievement or specific drop item.
> Just trying to get a feel for whether or not I want to shell $60 at a MMO again... I want to have faith, but all the gameplay videos are leading me away from my initial, albeit old, perceptions of the game.


1. For the most part ... yes it is still the same skill rotation style combat.
2. You pay your $60 and that's the minimum required to play the game, no subscription. My understanding is that the microtransaction's will be for mostly aesthetic things, more bank space etc. I don't think it will be used to buy yourself godlike items, but it is still early days and you never know.
3. I enjoy the events. Not only are they a pretty good source of EXP, can be found (so far) for all level ranges. They also count towards your daily/montly kill/quest quotas and achievements. I've never played rift so I cannot comment on that.

To be fair, although it does have alot of unique features I still feel that it shares alot of qualities of WoW like games though I wouldn't go so far as to call it a clone as it does deviate alot as well. When I feel like playing a different playstyle, I just go play some ragnarok online ... it may be old but its still awesome.

I am happy with the $60USD investment I made in the game.


----------



## pjBSOD

Currently level 46.


----------



## Outcasst

Has the trading post actually been functional yet?


----------



## pjBSOD

It was for a bit right after the pre-launch. However, after a bit, it just was in German 95% of the time.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchtaydev*
> 
> 1. For the most part ... yes it is still the same skill rotation style combat.
> 2. You pay your $60 and that's the minimum required to play the game, no subscription. My understanding is that the microtransaction's will be for mostly aesthetic things, more bank space etc. I don't think it will be used to buy yourself godlike items, but it is still early days and you never know.
> 3. I enjoy the events. Not only are they a pretty good source of EXP, can be found (so far) for all level ranges. They also count towards your daily/montly kill/quest quotas and achievements. I've never played rift so I cannot comment on that.
> To be fair, although it does have alot of unique features I still feel that it shares alot of qualities of WoW like games though I wouldn't go so far as to call it a clone as it does deviate alot as well. When I feel like playing a different playstyle, I just go play some ragnarok online ... it may be old but its still awesome.
> I am happy with the $60USD investment I made in the game.


Don't forget about the awesome scaling system that gw2 uses. You will never out level an area or event as you will always scale to the area. Plus unlike Rift, the events are more natural and fit with the area, have a stOry, and effect the location and npcs differently depending on the outcome. The way they eveolve and continue is great too. Sometimes you end up in a completely distant part of the map, following this 'chain' of events.

Also with the micro transactions. Even if something is only available with gems (almost all the items are drops or rewards in game at some point), you can buy gems with in game gold as well as cash. Right now the exchange rate from gold to gems is awesome.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> Currently level 46.


Somebody asked me whether the armor starts to look better later in game, and I said that I didn't know.

I'm happy to see now that it's true though


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Is anyone on Stormbluff Isle? Getting kinda lonely out here.
> 
> Also is it me ( could be tired after work ) but Im having a hard to getting the hang of this game. Kinda overwhelming with all you can do.


It's important to remember that whatever you miss you can always go back to.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just bought the game. Currently creating some .iso to install in my PC. Hope i like it.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Score...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1024339/


Northern Shiverpeaks FTW!!!
was in Eternal Battlegrounds when we got to 200k


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Don't forget about the awesome scaling system that gw2 uses. You will never out level an area or event as you will always scale to the area. Plus unlike Rift, the events are more natural and fit with the area, have a stOry, and effect the location and npcs differently depending on the outcome. The way they eveolve and continue is great too. Sometimes you end up in a completely distant part of the map, following this 'chain' of events.
> Also with the micro transactions. Even if something is only available with gems (almost all the items are drops or rewards in game at some point), you can buy gems with in game gold as well as cash. Right now the exchange rate from gold to gems is awesome.


Very good points, I forgot to mention the scaling system ... which I also like. And I didn't know that you could buy gems with gold, I think that makes it fair to those players who aren't willing to shell out extra coin of their own pockets; they just have to work a little harder in game.


----------



## salvanos

what the purpose of party?
it's not sharing the exp

it's just help friend to complete his story quest...
help kill the monster just stealing the exp from him...
:facepalm:

read the description party usefull for entering the dungeoun or pvp


----------



## JAM3S121

Hit level 47, I am almost 100% complete with hathi hinterlands now but sigh this zone is below my level.. I've done queensdale, cadeon forest, brisban wildlands, kessex hills, field of ruin, and gaederran fields (spelling?) so far. Pretty much every zone gave me bad 100% gear but I wanted the achieves.





Auction house REALLY needs to go up tonight with the maintenance, I have 3 rare dyes now to sell.. abyss, crisp mint (green) and warmth red (burnt red) as well as 500 Iron ores and 300 soft woods/ 150 green wood.


----------



## Lhino

I am not really a fan of MMO's. I hate WoW for example, but GW2 actually looks like it could be fun! For a guy that does not really like the gameplay from WoW or similar titles, do you think I would enjoy this? I have been watching a few vids and it does look cool.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I am not really a fan of MMO's. I hate WoW for example, but GW2 actually looks like it could be fun! For a guy that does not really like the gameplay from WoW or similar titles, do you think I would enjoy this? I have been watching a few vids and it does look cool.


As someone who played wow, I couldn't go back after playing gw2. It's seriously great in nearly every way.

They do the small things right, such as as a ranged character in PvP, loot bags from enemy players are dropped at your feet instead of 30 yards away. Or how the quests are done... there are no quest givers, and no quest hand ins.

My only complaints are about the auction houses being offline and random disconnects in the PvP zones.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Samurai707

-______- so addicted...come...back...online...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I had left my game download last night and now when i got uo i had Guild War 2.exe stooped responding. I tried to open it and i get Reparing data archive.. After that it gors ~ 40% and it stops working. Does anyone know a fix for this.


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, I need a break. Going to watch a few films or something and enjoy my break until tomorrow. Switched to sword / pistol and wep switch staff on my Mesmer. Lots of fun and can clear things a lot faster. Currently level 53.

I'm really enjoying this game, almost have no complaints except minor ones. The only one that really bothers me though is parties, they're pretty.... useless? When in a party, as mentioned above, you don't share exp or anything. You don't share the progress bar during hearts, you're both doing your own thing essentially. If you don't take the mob, the people in your party won't get credit for the kill, etc.

Also, don't even get me started on forming a party for a dungeon. You have to wrestle with the damn server system and the fact that everybody is on like 4,000,000 different overflow servers before you actually get into the instance. When you're in a party, if you zone into a dungeon, you should just all end up in that same dungeon... not a dungeon based off of the previous map server you were on.


----------



## Droogie

So. TL;DR.... Verdict? Should I buy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So. TL;DR.... Verdict? Should I buy?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same boat, should we buy ?


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Same boat, should we buy ?


yes


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> Well, I need a break. Going to watch a few films or something and enjoy my break until tomorrow. Switched to sword / pistol and wep switch staff on my Mesmer. Lots of fun and can clear things a lot faster. Currently level 53.
> I'm really enjoying this game, almost have no complaints except minor ones. The only one that really bothers me though is parties, they're pretty.... useless? When in a party, as mentioned above, you don't share exp or anything. You don't share the progress bar during hearts, you're both doing your own thing essentially. If you don't take the mob, the people in your party won't get credit for the kill, etc.
> Also, don't even get me started on forming a party for a dungeon. You have to wrestle with the damn server system and the fact that everybody is on like 4,000,000 different overflow servers before you actually get into the instance. When you're in a party, if you zone into a dungeon, you should just all end up in that same dungeon... not a dungeon based off of the previous map server you were on.


I hope parties will be more usefull once "Join In" starts working 100% of the time. It also gives you party chat, marks players on your minimap, and the ability to draw on (hold shift I think, maybe control) and ping the mini map. It doesn't seem much more useful than that though.


----------



## Stemnin

My favorite zone. The old Droks run!


----------



## salvanos

the marks player from the party very bad
need more intense color

and i don't know what can i do for my friend now...
me lvl 37 my friend lvl 10

help assisting for 4 story and he just getting 1 lvl up, really weird..
norn story quest far more easy than human story quest


----------



## manolith

I got an e-mail today from arena net saying that someone requested a password change on my account. I dont know what they are going to get...i only have like 12 silver. Is there an authenticator like they have for wow?


----------



## Descadent

anyone get collector's edition? I had one preordered but I cancelled thinking I wasn't going to play....now I am...now I can't find one. Has anyone seen one in stores at all either? Best buy here didn't get any CEs because noone preordered it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I am not really a fan of MMO's. I hate WoW for example, but GW2 actually looks like it could be fun! For a guy that does not really like the gameplay from WoW or similar titles, do you think I would enjoy this? I have been watching a few vids and it does look cool.


I've heard this said a lot before, it's from Arenanet so take it with a grain of salt and pardon my paraphrasing: "If you like MMO's you will probably want to try GW2. If you don't like MMO's then you will REALLY want to try GW2."

The gameplay is really great for me. On the surface it looks a lot more like WoW than it plays because bad players really can just stand still and spam hotkeys, but good players make it look like a completely different game. So if you think you like the videos, then actually playing it will be even better! Check out some high level pvp videos to see what the game can really look like. There is a video of a dev playing an elementalist in korea (I think, k-star show?) who really makes it look great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I got an e-mail today from arena net saying that someone requested a password change on my account. I dont know what they are going to get...i only have like 12 silver. Is there an authenticator like they have for wow?


Make sure its not a phishing email, I've got a few emails that look IDENTICAL but I just reported them and moved on without issue.

They said an authenticator may be coming in the future. I hope so, I would probably get one.


----------



## krytikul

Just bought this game, and I don't really have any friends IRL that are willing to stop wow for this lol. What server is OCN's Guild going to be on? I'd love to play with some fellow overclockers


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I got an e-mail today from arena net saying that someone requested a password change on my account. I dont know what they are going to get...i only have like 12 silver. Is there an authenticator like they have for wow?


Scroll over the links in the email to be sure they're legit. I get emails all the time on my old email that I used for WoW. They're really well put together emails, but if you scroll over the links, they're always hilarious .tk links and such.


----------



## Bonkers

Guess my Server is kicking some major butt in WvWvW lol. I need to get in on the action!



oh yea, Im a ram.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Score...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1024339/


What armor is that?


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Same boat, should we buy ?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> So. TL;DR.... Verdict? Should I buy?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Also yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> My favorite zone. The old Droks run!


I remember the old Drok's run! I had more than a few runners who couldn't handle it, and that run was expensive! I see you've got a banner for one of the orders though - I'm supposedly a member of the Order of Whispers, but I didn't get mine. How long is it until you actually get it?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I got an e-mail today from arena net saying that someone requested a password change on my account. I dont know what they are going to get...i only have like 12 silver. Is there an authenticator like they have for wow?


Just got this email myself... Seems like it's pretty early in the game to start phishing already, doesn't it? Planning to soundly ignore the email and wait for an authenticator/smartphone-app to come out









Edit:
Out of curiousity, I hovered over the links in the mail, they actually went where they said they went.


----------



## ChrisAfric

Hi guys! I just recently bought my evga gtx 680 sc signature 2! I'm just wondering why am I having a low FPS on this game. sometimes FPS drops to 25 every time I move the camera angle fast. I'm not having problems with my Battlefield 3. My Battlefield 3 fps runs to 58-60. My nvidia drivers are up to date, I even try the older drivers of nvidia but still the same. HELP!


----------



## Stemnin

Also got a pass reset email, it wasn't actually reset. I changed it anyway afterwards.



Anyone remember this?
Quote:


> The tl;dr version is that security holes existed in the NCSoft Master Account page, according to fans, that allowed people to randomly access other people's accounts by merely signing in to their own accounts. Then you could do fun things like change game account passwords without needing old game account passwords or jot down personal information. The powers that be are working hard this weekend to fix or ameliorate security and information issues.


----------



## salvanos

the lvl 80 accident just make less exp from crafting
sigh....
my character won't lvl up from crafting
what a mess...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Crap...got 2 of those password reset emails this morning.


----------



## amtbr

How much skill does this game require? I tried out the "demo" for Diablo 3 and found that I didn't enjoy clicking on stuff over and over as much as I did when I was 13. I've seen in videos there is a dodge, but there is there more than just clicking and spamming certain attacks?

As for PvP, do you get any loot off the player? If so is it generic or do you actually get their items?

GW2 seems appealing because its more than just a grind for loot, which at this stage in my life, I could care less about. Is that the case? I'm more interested in a skill based game...


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> How much skill does this game require? I tried out the "demo" for Diablo 3 and found that I didn't enjoy clicking on stuff over and over as much as I did when I was 13. I've seen in videos there is a dodge, but there is there more than just clicking and spamming certain attacks?
> As for PvP, do you get any loot off the player? If so is it generic or do you actually get their items?
> GW2 seems appealing because its more than just a grind for loot, which at this stage in my life, I could care less about. Is that the case? I'm more interested in a skill based game...


In World vs World you get loot from killing players. In structured PvP matches, no.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Crap...got 2 of those password reset emails this morning.


I've been getting one a day. Everyone's been saying it's phishing but i odn't think so..


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What armor is that?


Part of it are mix with the Style armor from the Lion Trade and right now this is my new armor look. I have a total of 63 color palettes, what I used is [Silver] [Antique Gold] [Royal Red]


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I've been getting one a day. Everyone's been saying it's phishing but i odn't think so..


Yeah I'm not going to click on them, but its definitely a little alarming.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Hi guys! I just recently bought my evga gtx 680 sc signature 2! I'm just wondering why am I having a low FPS on this game. sometimes FPS drops to 25 every time I move the camera angle fast. I'm not having problems with my Battlefield 3. My Battlefield 3 fps runs to 58-60. My nvidia drivers are up to date, I even try the older drivers of nvidia but still the same. HELP!


I have a 7950 and it does it to me also. Its just the game. Hopefully patches/drivers will fix it. Not a big deal though.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> I have a 7950 and it does it to me also. Its just the game. Hopefully patches/drivers will fix it. Not a big deal though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Hi guys! I just recently bought my evga gtx 680 sc signature 2! I'm just wondering why am I having a low FPS on this game. sometimes FPS drops to 25 every time I move the camera angle fast. I'm not having problems with my Battlefield 3. My Battlefield 3 fps runs to 58-60. My nvidia drivers are up to date, I even try the older drivers of nvidia but still the same. HELP!


I'm running a 6950 and seem to hold around 20-25 FPS when moving the camera rapidly in more active / more things on screen areas.
And hold around 35-40 FPS roaming around.

I'm running at Fullscreen (Windowed) 1080p / High-Max settings.

I'm just assuming it's the actual game and my GPU being a little tired / over-stressed now. GW2 on Primary, Skype, Steam, Browser, Foobar on 1600x1200 secondary.


----------



## Rickles

This is a post I wrote for another thread, and these are my main critiques of this game, which I think is really a great game.

Vistas are aweful. I don't care about getting 1337 screenshots in gw2, if I did I would google for them. Spending 5 minutes jumping up a hill isn't my idea of fun, if I wanted to do that I would be playing skyrim. At least the jumping puzzles are supposed to be a challenge and give you a chest. A vista is just a necessary evil to get 100% of the map, you can say no one is forcing you to do them, but if you skip them you get no zone clears, which is the only thing to do in PvE.

The "dynamic events" aren't that dynamic to make them take up a majority of your time. Escort, defend, assault, and gather. Those are the majority of the D.E. and even those are starting to lose their luster. Don't even asked how long I hung around a bugged event to be launched in the air after losing 50s in a bet to Mad M_____ (forgot his name), maybe I should have read the dialogue closer









W v W v W is also quite bland. It is most usually 2 groups of 20 attacking at max range spamming AoE. Occasionally, someone will get caught out and rooted a couple of times and die. Sieging a keep takes forever and the XP gains while doing so are minimal, maybe this will be something to do as an "end game" type of thing, but it is in no way enjoyable while still trying to level.

Armor smithing takes forever. I have used upwards of 300 copper ore and I am still not level 75 to use the 300+ iron ore that I have, which the bank can only store a max of 250 ore. Granted, I made a ton of 8 slot bags for guild mates, so lower xp there, but still I see a lot of people trying to trade iron for copper or buy copper, so this tells me I am not the only one stuck with around 25 more levels of copper. Not to mention that I haven't been leveling in zones with copper for the last 4 zones. I am also not too keen to go do all the other starter zones because than I will get to redo them all when I finally pick a second class to alt.

Warrior also seems bland, as do many of the classes. Walk up to a mob, press 1, wait for 3 and a half skill chains and the mob is dead. Move to the next and repeat. The only time I really have to use more than that is if you are fighting 3 or more mobs at the same time, and occasionally with veterans. The only time you need to use 5 skills in PvE is against champions. Which are fun in small groups, maybe 4-6 people. Once you get beyond that the scaling gets to where you are pretty much a 1 shot. Even with a shield and mace as a warrior (two blocks) and dodge rolls some champions are hard to read attacks, i.e. champion worms that flail around like wet noodles.

Overall, I think it is still a good buy at $60, but no more than that and I am glad there is no sub fee as this would be a game that I would skip for $15 a month.


----------



## djriful

So I gave Anet Dev a Fiery Greatsword.





and lol!


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I'm running a 6950 and seem to hold around 20-25 FPS when moving the camera rapidly in more active / more things on screen areas.
> And hold around 35-40 FPS roaming around.
> I'm running at Fullscreen (Windowed) 1080p / High-Max settings.
> I'm just assuming it's the actual game and my GPU being a little tired / over-stressed now. GW2 on Primary, Skype, Steam, Browser, Foobar on 1600x1200 secondary.


I'm currently getting 5-10fps regardless of the settings


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Snip!


No game can please everyone so I understand some of your complaints, but I think a few of them need a little more attention.

You said zone clears are the only thing to do in PVE and also mentioned how combat was boring against normal mobs, but never mentioned dungeons! Dungeons are the meat-and-potatoes of the difficult PVE content that actually makes you use your skills.

As for armor smithing, loads of people are doing crafting wrong so maybe the game should explain it more. If you make the same thing more than once you are screwing yourself out of loads of EXP. Crafting gives huge bonuses for discovering recipes in the exploration panel. I'm at 120 armor smithing and I still have tons of ore for weaponsmithing too. Its those claws and blood ingredients I find hard to come by, need more insignias!

Are you playing WvWvW with a guild or some friends? An organized group takes a keep very quickly, and organized teams is really the highlight of the game type. Small groups are better suited to taking supply camps or towers. Don't forget about the PVE built into to wvwvw either, you can recruit local mobs to help your server if you feel useless going back and forth in the big battles. I think this gametype will only get better and better as people hit 80 and a match finally lasts long enough to upgrage some keeps!

Glad you are having fun, hopefully my post can help you have even more fun!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

If zone clears are the only thing to do in PvE then I am PvEing all wrong, but apparently it is more fun and faster.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

And don't forget to play keg brawl!


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So I gave Anet Dev a Fiery Greatsword.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025170/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025171/
> 
> and lol!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025173/


What exactly is happening?

And why are all the devs named after colors?

I once saw "Black" running around in the charr starting zone. o.0


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So I gave Anet Dev a Fiery Greatsword.


That's not a real dev, he was pretending to be one, I remember seeing him the other day bragging about stuff.

I personally know some people that have names that just says a color.


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> What exactly is happening?
> And why are all the devs named after colors?
> I once saw "Black" running around in the charr starting zone. o.0


Elementalist can summon weapons which change your bar, one is also dropped on the ground for another player to use.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Conjure_Fiery_Greatsword

The little red symbol (company logo) should be an Arenanet dev. At least that's what they had when the game was in beta.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> - snip-


I knew I wasn't doing the most efficient armor smith leveling, as I was making 8 slot bags for my guildies. Maybe warrior just isn't the class for me. I am half a bub short of 30, I think I might make a thief tonight.. those were fun in beta


----------



## MorbEIn

hi guys,

just bought a physical copy of the game, and now i'm downloading some sort of patch.

Just want to ask something, i was on 26% a while ago, but i had to restart my PC cuz netflix bugged on me. So I closed the guildwars 2 window thinking taht it'll just start downloading where i left off. Upon restarting, starting the download again, i started from 0% instead of 26%... Is this normal? If so, is there a way to pause the download? Thanks ^_^


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn*
> 
> hi guys,
> just bought a physical copy of the game, and now i'm downloading some sort of patch.
> Just want to ask something, i was on 26% a while ago, but i had to restart my PC cuz netflix bugged on me. So I closed the guildwars 2 window thinking taht it'll just start downloading where i left off. Upon restarting, starting the download again, i started from 0% instead of 26%... Is this normal? If so, is there a way to pause the download? Thanks ^_^


It starts at 0% again, but you don't lose what you have patched, if that makes sense.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What armor is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it are mix with the Style armor from the Lion Trade and right now this is my new armor look. I have a total of 63 color palettes, what I used is [Silver] [Antique Gold] [Royal Red]
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025145/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025146/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025153/
Click to expand...

Damn, this is what I've been trying to do colour scheme-wise. I've been using the stock Matte colour because I don't have Silver yet but I do have regular Gold.

Also, a tip to those struggling with gaining crafting levels: abuse recipe discovery. Recipe discovery gives a lot more exp. This is especially true if you're discovering recipes from the most recent tier of items. An example, when I first reached 150 armoursmithing and made my first steel armour discovery, I gained close to 4 crafting levels.


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It starts at 0% again, but you don't lose what you have patched, if that makes sense.


Ahh so everything i have downloaded will be saved into my system, but it'll still show 0% to download the rest? ok got it ^_^


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Damn, this is what I've been trying to do colour scheme-wise. I've been using the stock Matte colour because I don't have Silver yet but I do have regular Gold.
> Also, a tip to those struggling with gaining crafting levels: abuse recipe discovery. Recipe discovery gives a lot more exp. This is especially true if you're discovering recipes from the most recent tier of items. An example, when I first reached 150 armoursmithing and made my first steel armour discovery, I gained close to 4 crafting levels.


You're telling me. As a jewelcrafter, discovery is where I get almost all of my exp. Has been since about level 25.

With cooking though, I think it's a different story. I have literally dozens (maybe 30 or 40) ingredients, and I seriously cannot make any discoveries. Either my level is too low, or I'm missing a single key ingredient.

I think with cooking it's better to just mass produce on a recipe that you have - discovery isn't really practical.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This is a post I wrote for another thread, and these are my main critiques of this game, which I think is really a great game.
> Vistas are aweful. I don't care about getting 1337 screenshots in gw2, if I did I would google for them. Spending 5 minutes jumping up a hill isn't my idea of fun, if I wanted to do that I would be playing skyrim. At least the jumping puzzles are supposed to be a challenge and give you a chest. A vista is just a necessary evil to get 100% of the map, you can say no one is forcing you to do them, but if you skip them you get no zone clears, which is the only thing to do in PvE.
> The "dynamic events" aren't that dynamic to make them take up a majority of your time. Escort, defend, assault, and gather. Those are the majority of the D.E. and even those are starting to lose their luster. Don't even asked how long I hung around a bugged event to be launched in the air after losing 50s in a bet to Mad M_____ (forgot his name), maybe I should have read the dialogue closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W v W v W is also quite bland. It is most usually 2 groups of 20 attacking at max range spamming AoE. Occasionally, someone will get caught out and rooted a couple of times and die. Sieging a keep takes forever and the XP gains while doing so are minimal, maybe this will be something to do as an "end game" type of thing, but it is in no way enjoyable while still trying to level.
> Armor smithing takes forever. I have used upwards of 300 copper ore and I am still not level 75 to use the 300+ iron ore that I have, which the bank can only store a max of 250 ore. Granted, I made a ton of 8 slot bags for guild mates, so lower xp there, but still I see a lot of people trying to trade iron for copper or buy copper, so this tells me I am not the only one stuck with around 25 more levels of copper. Not to mention that I haven't been leveling in zones with copper for the last 4 zones. I am also not too keen to go do all the other starter zones because than I will get to redo them all when I finally pick a second class to alt.
> Warrior also seems bland, as do many of the classes. Walk up to a mob, press 1, wait for 3 and a half skill chains and the mob is dead. Move to the next and repeat. The only time I really have to use more than that is if you are fighting 3 or more mobs at the same time, and occasionally with veterans. The only time you need to use 5 skills in PvE is against champions. Which are fun in small groups, maybe 4-6 people. Once you get beyond that the scaling gets to where you are pretty much a 1 shot. Even with a shield and mace as a warrior (two blocks) and dodge rolls some champions are hard to read attacks, i.e. champion worms that flail around like wet noodles.
> Overall, I think it is still a good buy at $60, but no more than that and I am glad there is no sub fee as this would be a game that I would skip for $15 a month.


1. about vista challenge , i agree with u, i hate whoever give this idea to the dev

2. yes, there still bugged event

3. w v w siege wasting money, not good for early gamer, need to calculate the range and trajectory too for catapult and trebuchet
well the enemy got brain, they just spamming arrow barrel, hurt enough ... great aoe for defense

4. disagre with u, champion wasting time....
i hate champion...

5. there "invisible" sub fee, you gonna increase inventory slot later, or losing some space for important item


----------



## Descadent

aww I love the vistas, maybe just because I'm a screenshot whore for beautiful worth it shots.


----------



## remz1337

i love vista too, its fun trying to get them, and for those who don't like, well don't do it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i love vista too, its fun trying to get them, and for those who don't like, well don't do it.


THIS IS THE DUMBEST ARGUMENT and it comes up every time and every place that someone complains about vistas. Have you fully cleared a map?? The benefits for clearing a map are far too good to pass up. I just think vistas are dumb in that you need to go to them to get the full clear. That's like advising someone to invest over an hour into a map, but don't do the additional 5 minutes it takes to do the vistas, which to me offer no enjoyment. There was a time in beta where there wasn't any vistas and that was much more enjoyable for me. If I wanted to try and jump to the top of a castle I could, but if I wanted to focus on renown hearts, P.O.I. , and skill points I could. Now I have to do both, and yes I HATE VISTAS.


----------



## Descadent

I'm sorry but vistas are not hard to get to. at least not from what I've seen and they are often right next to a point of interest anyways, just 5 feet higher....


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn*
> 
> Ahh so everything i have downloaded will be saved into my system, but it'll still show 0% to download the rest? ok got it ^_^


Correct. It just starts at 0% everytime you reopen the client for download. It saves everything you already downloaded before though.

As for vistas...they are not that hard at all. I think they are a great addition to the game, if for nothing else then the nice scenery cinematic.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> THIS IS THE DUMBEST ARGUMENT and it comes up every time and every place that someone complains about vistas. Have you fully cleared a map?? The benefits for clearing a map are far too good to pass up. I just think vistas are dumb in that you need to go to them to get the full clear. That's like advising someone to invest over an hour into a map, but don't do the additional 5 minutes it takes to do the vistas, which to me offer no enjoyment. There was a time in beta where there wasn't any vistas and that was much more enjoyable for me. If I wanted to try and jump to the top of a castle I could, but if I wanted to focus on renown hearts, P.O.I. , and skill points I could. Now I have to do both, and yes I HATE VISTAS.


he right
there monthly achievement must not died collecting experience
and died from falling was not funny...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> THIS IS THE DUMBEST ARGUMENT and it comes up every time and every place that someone complains about vistas. Have you fully cleared a map?? The benefits for clearing a map are far too good to pass up. I just think vistas are dumb in that you need to go to them to get the full clear. That's like advising someone to invest over an hour into a map, but don't do the additional 5 minutes it takes to do the vistas, which to me offer no enjoyment. There was a time in beta where there wasn't any vistas and that was much more enjoyable for me. If I wanted to try and jump to the top of a castle I could, but if I wanted to focus on renown hearts, P.O.I. , and skill points I could. Now I have to do both, and yes I HATE VISTAS.


I haven't seen anything that special from map completion, just 2 greens some crafting mats and some transmutation stones. Only reason I have completed zones is because I am a achievement whore.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I definitely rather the vistas and POI versus GW1 way of map completion. I hated having to run around every nook and cranny to get the map filled out. I got annoyed when I tried map completion and got 94.2% and stopped caring about finding the other 6 percent since I spent boring hours trying to fill the map up.

At least you can skip the vista cut-scene.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm willing to bet some of the people arguing about vistas are the same crowd that QQed about the harder achievements in WoW







. But really being a completionist means well completing challenges... even if you don't particularly like them


----------



## Ollii

Guys, I haven't heard anythin from the guild yet... Does it still exist?


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Guys, I haven't heard anythin from the guild yet... Does it still exist?


Have you checked your guild invites? Guild leader might not be on to invite. I don't remember if officers have invite priviledges. Also it could just be bugs with the guild system since they're not all fixed yet.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Guys, I haven't heard anythin from the guild yet... Does it still exist?


What is your name? I will invite you after work.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> the marks player from the party very bad
> need more intense color
> 
> and i don't know what can i do for my friend now...
> me lvl 37 my friend lvl 10
> 
> help assisting for 4 story and he just getting 1 lvl up, really weird..
> norn story quest far more easy than human story quest


You can still help him. I had to have help on an Instance Quest today. A guy 10 levels higher helped me. Levels scale down for areas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just beat the Godlost Swamp boss, epic.


That was fun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> wow has the best boss battles of any mmo imo. but this game is awesome. i really hope blizzar steps it up with the panda update for wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they said anything about the next game yet? Wow2 or whatever they decide to call it? I am really hoping for a Starcraft based MMO.
> 
> I really should just break down and go back to playing UO...I am afraid no level based game is going to keep me interested. I was hoping this one would do the job, but I'll give the game a month to iron the bugs out and then see if every one still likes it then.
> 
> Lots of people were preaching about the Starwars MMO in the first couple weeks...then a month later the game was already in a steep decline.
Click to expand...

Keep the WoW talk off this thread man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody (hopefully you!) asked to reset the password on your Guild Wars account.
> 
> To change your password, click the link below.
> 
> https://account.guildwars2.com/reset-password/confirm?s=blah blah
> 
> If you did not request to reset your password, you can ignore this email and no changes will be made to your account.
> 
> Need help or have questions about your Guild Wars account? Visit our support site: http://support.guildwars2.com/.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --The ArenaNet Team
> 
> 
> 
> Another one and it is from Arenanet -.-
Click to expand...

So if you do nothing then alls good. I might contact Anet anyway and let them know. Just don't use the link in the email.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Guys, I haven't heard anythin from the guild yet... Does it still exist?


word i need an invite. i have spoken to a few people, i guess everyone is with their own people though.


----------



## JAM3S121

I think most of the vistas are fun, i like the really well hidden ones like in harthi hinterlands its completely underground but once you get to it you see up at the sky and where the waterfall is.

I'm really getting annoyed with the auction house, at the rate I'm level (50 atm) I feel like once I'm 80 i'll have less of a reason to even need it, not to mention i am leveling REALLY fast but I'm worried about the lack of endgame content.. sure I know there are dungeons but I hope they raid content. The pvp isn't fun everyday all day no stop, no pvp is for me


----------



## djriful

The beta driver 306.02 Beta is terrible. Almost every objects in game are flickering.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> word i need an invite. i have spoken to a few people, i guess everyone is with their own people though.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild/200_100#post_18049255

If you guys post in the other thread the officers and I are more likely to see it so I recommend that for future reference.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I'm having really fun on this game. I'm at lvl 20 now, playing thief. At what lvl can I start doing some dungeons, and where they are? I haven't see them yet.

Here are some pics I took.










The swamps look amazing.










Also love the look of Black Citadel


----------



## djriful

Trading Post is working for some people including me. I think Dev is enabling it for several accounts to test.


----------



## JAM3S121

Nice screenies and i'm checking it out now. If it is working I still need to wait to sell my stuff til after everyone puts there stuff up and goes fast.

I have about 370 iron ore, 50 vials of weak blood, 360 soft woods, 260 seasoned woods. list can go on lol


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Nice screenies and i'm checking it out now. If it is working I still need to wait to sell my stuff til after everyone puts there stuff up and goes fast.
> I have about 370 iron ore, 50 vials of weak blood, 360 soft woods, 260 seasoned woods. list can go on lol


I think people are going to be dissapointed with what coin they will make by selling their crafting mats on the AH. The thing is it's awesome how anyone can farm the same node but at the same time that also increases supply so much.

In every other MMO it's much harder to gather a ton of supplies. In GW2 however there is absolutely no reason what so ever to not grab every single node you run across. It will always be there and it takes 2 seconds. With that said I can honestly say that pretty much every single person I've talked to in game has said something like the guy I quoted. "I can't wait to sell all my stuff on the AH". Well neither can the rest of the servers population.

I could be wrong, but I really think ores, woods and cooking supplies will be dirt cheap on the AH w/i a week of it coming up. It might be expensive the very first week as everyone tries to make a ton of coin but people are going to realize fast there is like a billion supply of everything out there and it's just not that valuable.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The beta driver 306.02 Beta is terrible. Almost every objects in game are flickering.


working great for me, actually an FPS increase and no flickering at all running 5760x1080 max settings


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> I'm having really fun on this game. I'm at lvl 20 now, playing thief. At what lvl can I start doing some dungeons, and where they are? I haven't see them yet.
> Here are some pics I took.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swamps look amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also love the look of Black Citadel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First instance is Ascalonian Catacombs and it has a level 30 requirement. Did it last night for the first time with my guildies and hoooooooly. We were not prepared for it at all. That instance really solidified, for me, how different GW2 is from your regular MMO. This was despite spending all the Betas and Stress Tests in PvP and a good 40+ hours in PvE clearing maps since release.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I think people are going to be dissapointed with what coin they will make by selling their crafting mats on the AH. The thing is it's awesome how anyone can farm the same node but at the same time that also increases supply so much.
> In every other MMO it's much harder to gather a ton of supplies. In GW2 however there is absolutely no reason what so ever to not grab every single node you run across. It will always be there and it takes 2 seconds. With that said I can honestly say that pretty much every single person I've talked to in game has said something like the guy I quoted. "I can't wait to sell all my stuff on the AH". Well neither can the rest of the servers population.
> I could be wrong, but I really think ores, woods and cooking supplies will be dirt cheap on the AH w/i a week of it coming up. It might be expensive the very first week as everyone tries to make a ton of coin but people are going to realize fast there is like a billion supply of everything out there and it's just not that valuable.


Ore, wood and cooking supplies are easy to farm, but stuff like vial of the weak blood and leather it takes more work to get them, so I see easily a lot of people buying them.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Ore, wood and cooking supplies are easy to farm, but stuff like vial of the weak blood and leather it takes more work to get them, so I see easily a lot of people buying them.


That's true that the rare crafting materials are harder to get. I mean they are rare. But honestly I still believe if you go through an area you will for the most part get just enough to level up your crafting past the tier where you no longer need that level rare.

Now there are a lot of people who are burning through mats like crazy trying to level their crafting, most them have no clue what they are doing. If we're lucky that might last awhile, but once they wise up and realize you make more by discoveries they will no longer need all these mats.

The way I see it there will be no market for crafting mats with the exception of the top tier version of weak blood or whatever those rares are called. Like I said you really only need enough mats to make 10 or so insignias (whatever crafting tier you are at) use them all on discoveries and bam you're already past that level and have new insignias opened up for you to make. Just rinse and repeat that process and you're crafting is good.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Trading Post is working for some people including me. I think Dev is enabling it for several accounts to test.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025648/


Hooray! It's about time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I think people are going to be dissapointed with what coin they will make by selling their crafting mats on the AH. The thing is it's awesome how anyone can farm the same node but at the same time that also increases supply so much.
> In every other MMO it's much harder to gather a ton of supplies. In GW2 however there is absolutely no reason what so ever to not grab every single node you run across. It will always be there and it takes 2 seconds. With that said I can honestly say that pretty much every single person I've talked to in game has said something like the guy I quoted. "I can't wait to sell all my stuff on the AH". Well neither can the rest of the servers population.
> I could be wrong, but I really think ores, woods and cooking supplies will be dirt cheap on the AH w/i a week of it coming up. It might be expensive the very first week as everyone tries to make a ton of coin but people are going to realize fast there is like a billion supply of everything out there and it's just not that valuable.


I would actually rather trade materials... I understand that people are all going to be wanting to sell things, but it would be nice if there were some kind of WTT option.


----------



## Kaldari

I like platforming, so I personally really enjoy the vistas. If you don't like them.. don't do them. Completely exploring a map doesn't get you that much. Move on with your life.


----------



## CRosko42

Hit level 24 (almost 25) completed lions arch 100%, brisban 100%, finished my story through my current area.

Ready to move onto the next area tomorrow after work.

In love with this game. About 35 hours in and barely scratched the surface.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I think most of the vistas are fun, i like the really well hidden ones like in harthi hinterlands its completely underground but once you get to it you see up at the sky and where the waterfall is.
> 
> I'm really getting annoyed with the auction house, at the rate I'm level (50 atm) I feel like once I'm 80 i'll have less of a reason to even need it, not to mention i am leveling REALLY fast but I'm worried about the lack of endgame content.. sure I know there are dungeons but I hope they raid content. The pvp isn't fun everyday all day no stop, no pvp is for me


I'm really curious why people think raids = fun endgame content.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Well guys, I have to say *I am extremely disappointed* in this game. While its visually stunning at points, the pvp is just atrocious. The entire game is zerg vs zerg. There is no individuality whatsoever. I wanted to love this game and hoping it was a replacement for wow but so far no such luck. I have 5 level 15s (elementalist, thief, warrior, guardian, ranger) and tried pvp on them all. It makes no difference really, WvWvW, eternal battlegrounds, etc is entirely zerg versus zerg. There is no individuality. No one on one fights. No backcapping the flags. People roam around in giant mobs and if you find yourself alone you are completely f*cked. I don't really enjoy standing at a gate for 20 minutes shotting at it and avoiding aoe circles, either. Do you guys really enjoy that? For me, this is definitely no WoW killer. Sigh.


----------



## FLCLimax

ignore all other parts of the game and don't like that WvW is not alterac valley(lol). amazing review.


----------



## jurektajne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Well guys, I have to say *I am extremely disappointed* in this game. While its visually stunning at points, the pvp is just atrocious. The entire game is zerg vs zerg. There is no individuality whatsoever. I wanted to love this game and hoping it was a replacement for wow but so far no such luck. I have 5 level 15s (elementalist, thief, warrior, guardian, ranger) and tried pvp on them all. It makes no difference really, WvWvW, eternal battlegrounds, etc is entirely zerg versus zerg. There is no individuality. No one on one fights. No backcapping the flags. People roam around in giant mobs and if you find yourself alone you are completely f*cked. I don't really enjoy standing at a gate for 20 minutes shotting at it and avoiding aoe circles, either. Do you guys really enjoy that? For me, this is definitely no WoW killer. Sigh.


Press Hero>>PVP>>Heart of mist >> play 8vs8 , 5vs5 tournaments - then come back.


----------



## djriful

Beta Weekend #1



vs Retail (very short distance to load NCPs, there is almost no NPCs (max 3-4 on screen))



This is how they optimize the game. lol I have everything set to Ultra...


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Beta Weekend #1
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026173/
> 
> vs Retail (very short distance to load NCPs, there is almost no NPCs (max 3-4 on screen))
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026174/
> 
> This is how they optimize the game. lol I have everything set to Ultra...


I want Beta Weekend #1 graphics. Hopefully in future updates they can roll back to those graphics.


----------



## djriful

Okay, the reason why everything so dam glow it's because I had Render Sampling set to the max "Supersample"... By setting it back to Native everything looks sharper and darker.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Well guys, I have to say *I am extremely disappointed* in this game. While its visually stunning at points, the pvp is just atrocious. The entire game is zerg vs zerg. There is no individuality whatsoever. I wanted to love this game and hoping it was a replacement for wow but so far no such luck. I have 5 level 15s (elementalist, thief, warrior, guardian, ranger) and tried pvp on them all. It makes no difference really, WvWvW, eternal battlegrounds, etc is entirely zerg versus zerg. There is no individuality. No one on one fights. No backcapping the flags. People roam around in giant mobs and if you find yourself alone you are completely f*cked. I don't really enjoy standing at a gate for 20 minutes shotting at it and avoiding aoe circles, either. Do you guys really enjoy that? For me, this is definitely no WoW killer. Sigh.


I am loving this game, it's simply amazing imo. I do however agree with this guy when it comes to WvWvW, it's just flat boring to me and it is just zerg vs zerg. Seriously it doesn't matter what the hell skill you use, if you have 10 guys and they have 8 you will win.

It is all just personal preference though as my friend in RL I play with is absolutely in love with WvWvW. Just goes to show how everyone is different.


----------



## steve210

Man I'm little addict to this game it's like was playing wow for one year back in 2007


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Well guys, I have to say *I am extremely disappointed* in this game. While its visually stunning at points, the pvp is just atrocious. The entire game is zerg vs zerg. There is no individuality whatsoever. I wanted to love this game and hoping it was a replacement for wow but so far no such luck. I have 5 level 15s (elementalist, thief, warrior, guardian, ranger) and tried pvp on them all. It makes no difference really, WvWvW, eternal battlegrounds, etc is entirely zerg versus zerg. There is no individuality. No one on one fights. No backcapping the flags. People roam around in giant mobs and if you find yourself alone you are completely f*cked. I don't really enjoy standing at a gate for 20 minutes shotting at it and avoiding aoe circles, either. Do you guys really enjoy that? For me, this is definitely no WoW killer. Sigh.


Caaaaalm down.

You know PvP isn't the only part of the game, right?


----------



## Kaldari

I'm unable to log in now.


----------



## pchow05

so lvl 80 now what do?


----------



## Escatore

Soo... apparently they're doing maintenance.

Which is funny, since I didn't get a warning ingame >.>


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Soo... apparently they're doing maintenance.
> Which is funny, since I didn't get a warning ingame >.>


I saw the message. Was posted an hour ahead of time. Overall I'm enjoying the game, was about to hit 80 as servers went down. Some issues, but it's to be expected.


----------



## salvanos

not working for straight 5 days now...
blame GW2

gonna play again
lvl 40 now


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm really curious why people think raids = fun endgame content.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


because its something to do, id rather do a raid with 20 people that takes coordination/gear/skill then a 5 man group dungeon which is what I think we'll be having.


----------



## Kaldari

It's hard to believe people are hitting 80 already.. They do absolutely nothing in their life but play this game, and then those people will be the first ones to complain that there isn't enough content in the game or something else.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Numbers don't mean squat. I'm sorry. I remember hitting two zergs at once with 8 in DAOC. I've also done 1v3 here.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

People are already hitting LvL80? Was thinking about picking this game up but now I'm thinking it may be too simplistic/easy for my liking.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> People are already hitting LvL80? Was thinking about picking this game up but now I'm thinking it may be too simplistic/easy for my liking.


Those people have no life. Then hitting 80 already is a poor indication of the game. Yes, it's quite easy in some regards but also quite difficult. I made a couple levels today by crafting simple items as a chef. I've been hearing a lot of talk about crafting giving too much xp or being exploited.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> It's hard to believe people are hitting 80 already.. They do absolutely nothing in their life but play this game, and then those people will be the first ones to complain that there isn't enough content in the game or something else.


Yep, this is why I'm taying my time. I only played 1-2 hours today and I was busy on something else, cable guy came to fix something and car repair...

If you type /age

I have 70 hrs in total across a few char but there is a least 20hrs of AFK game alt-tabbed. My char highest lvl is 30.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm really curious why people think raids = fun endgame content.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> because its something to do, id rather do a raid with 20 people that takes coordination/gear/skill then a 5 man group dungeon which is what I think we'll be having.
Click to expand...

I suppose. I never got into the raiding bit. It seemed to bring out the worst in people. I got nasty whispers if I wasn't on my rotation and won a roll.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Those people have no life. Then hitting 80 already is a poor indication of the game. Yes, it's quite easy in some regards but also quite difficult. I made a couple levels today by crafting simple items as a chef. I've been hearing a lot of talk about crafting giving too much xp or being exploited.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Could it be that these guys are just running the story only or is there not enough story to justify getting to that level in just a few days?









Edit:
I never got into the whole Raiding thing either for the same reasons you just stated, worst MMO experience ever


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> It's hard to believe people are hitting 80 already.. They do absolutely nothing in their life but play this game, and then those people will be the first ones to complain that there isn't enough content in the game or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this is why I'm taying my time. I only played 1-2 hours today and I was busy on something else, cable guy came to fix something and car repair...
> 
> If you type /age
> 
> I have 70 hrs in total across a few char but there is a least 20hrs of AFK game alt-tabbed. My char highest lvl is 30.
Click to expand...

Same here. Taking my time. My main is only 24. I've been pulling 2-3 levels per day.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Those people have no life. Then hitting 80 already is a poor indication of the game. Yes, it's quite easy in some regards but also quite difficult. I made a couple levels today by crafting simple items as a chef. I've been hearing a lot of talk about crafting giving too much xp or being exploited.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that these guys are just running the story only or is there not enough story to justify getting to that level in just a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I never got into the whole Raiding thing either for the same reasons you just stated, worst MMO experience ever
Click to expand...

Not sure on the story part. However, I have heard people are pling to 80 via crafting. I can see how since I was getting 1100xp per item created today.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Those people hitting 80 aren't really enjoying the game. At least I don't think so.

I like getting 100% map completion before moving onto the next area. I enjoy taking my time, soaking in the games beauty and helping out other players with skill points etc.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Those people hitting 80 aren't really enjoying the game. At least I don't think so.
> 
> I like getting 100% map completion before moving onto the next area. I enjoy taking my time, soaking in the games beauty and helping out other players with skill points etc.


I've been having ADD and hopping around to different zones

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Not sure on the story part. However, I have heard people are pling to 80 via crafting. I can see how since I was getting 1100xp per item created today.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


So do you think the game is still worth getting? I mean if this exploit/glitch is what's letting them level up so fast then I suppose it will be patched inevitably. Either way this worries me because I don't want to go out and buy a game and regret my purchase.

Edit:
Oh and what's the exploration like? Is the map vast or small/easily explored?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> So do you think the game is still worth getting? I mean if this exploit/glitch is what's letting them level up so fast then I suppose it will be patched inevitably. Either way this worries me because I don't want to go out and buy a game and regret my purchase.
> Edit:
> Oh and what's the exploration like? Is the map vast or small/easily explored?


I would highly recommend the game. The maps are certainly not huge but not small either. A lot of mobs so it's not a walk in the park. Also, the maps have different level mobs in different areas so you can't just walk right in and explore.

The game also works on its dynamics. The more players participating in an event, the tougher the event becomes. You also get leveled down when entering a low level area so that you don't one-shot everything and are still challenged. Your stats like power, health and crit chance get lowered so that you still need to work for your xp.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Not sure on the story part. However, I have heard people are pling to 80 via crafting. I can see how since I was getting 1100xp per item created today.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think the game is still worth getting? I mean if this exploit/glitch is what's letting them level up so fast then I suppose it will be patched inevitably. Either way this worries me because I don't want to go out and buy a game and regret my purchase.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh and what's the exploration like? Is the map vast or small/easily explored?
Click to expand...

I'm a stickler for MMOs. I fell in love with GW2 from the beginning and feel it'll be the only game since DAOC to hold my attention for a long time. The combat system is amazing, the game looks beautiful and the world is huge. It feels rich and alive. Maps are massive. Exploring, fighting, crafting gives you xp.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> So do you think the game is still worth getting? I mean if this exploit/glitch is what's letting them level up so fast then I suppose it will be patched inevitably. Either way this worries me because I don't want to go out and buy a game and regret my purchase.
> Edit:
> Oh and what's the exploration like? Is the map vast or small/easily explored?


I'd definitely say 'vast', I've been using most of my ingame time exploring or getting 100% on zones, but I barely feel as if I've even seen a fraction of what the game has to offer zone-wise.
I can almost guarantee you'll get your money's worth out of Guild Wars 2, it's just got so much to offer, and they manage to do it without a monthly subscription model


----------



## Mach 5

So anyone who has played GW, specifically EOTN, what are the rewards for declaring your ancestor in GW2?


----------



## pjBSOD

What most are doing is heart hopping. They do a certain event enough to get a gold and then just go to the next, etc. It requires a bit of communication between friends, but that's one way. Another way is to level from 1-60 via hearts, etc... but from 60-80 you craft.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Well, thanks to some very informative posts by some knowledgeable members here I have decided to contemplate purchasing this again.









I have other things I have to buy first but if I have enough left-over I will most likely be picking this up.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> It's hard to believe people are hitting 80 already.. They do absolutely nothing in their life but play this game, and then those people will be the first ones to complain that there isn't enough content in the game or something else.


they made it very possible. crafting, or farming fast spawining events(not considered exploiting by them). also events with special conditions that will go on until it's met...just farm it instead of complete it.


----------



## gliggo

Hey guys, anyone experiencing errors when trying to log in? I've attempted to log in a number of times and had a number of different errors each time.

I eventually got on today for a bit then went to have dinner and then came back with the same problems again.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Finally back from my Job interview, 3 days away from computer time too get some GW2 gaming going


----------



## carajean

So the worst thing happened.

I bought guild wars 2 through ebay on launch day. Everything went fine was able to play for a couple hours. Wed. came around and I kept getting the Error 122 which I researched and saw was fraudulent copy or whatever ( cant get exact wording because im at work and they block the support site ). Contacted the ebay guy and of course he denied it. I sent him screen shots and now he wont respond so I have to go through the resolution center.

The worst part of it is that copy is attached to my original guild wars account and they are linked. I have since rebought the game from amazon all seems to be well for now. I did open a support ticket with NCSoft just in case it got banned for some other reason. I cant think of any because im a really clean player.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone experiencing errors when trying to log in? I've attempted to log in a number of times and had a number of different errors each time.
> I eventually got on today for a bit then went to have dinner and then came back with the same problems again.


Your going to have to be kinda specific with the error code as they all mean something different.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I'm running a 6950 and seem to hold around 20-25 FPS when moving the camera rapidly in more active / more things on screen areas.
> And hold around 35-40 FPS roaming around.
> I'm running at Fullscreen (Windowed) 1080p / High-Max settings.
> I'm just assuming it's the actual game and my GPU being a little tired / over-stressed now. GW2 on Primary, Skype, Steam, Browser, Foobar on 1600x1200 secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently getting 5-10fps regardless of the settings
Click to expand...

I'd seriously suggest something is wrong then, for you to be getting such low FPS something else is either eating at your rig, or the GPU clocks aren't coming off/out of idle. (Just my guess)


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, I think I'm done for today... just hit level 62. My game crashers a few times every day, no matter how many times I run the repair it instructs me to run. I guess it's not liking my 12.1 driver version after all









I'll stick it out to 80 and likely do the reformat I've been wanting to do for awhile, and with that reformat, install the latest drivers for my 5850. How's the game with multi-GPU's, specifically crossfire... still poor? I was reading an AMD post a few days ago saying they were barely able to achieve 8% scaling, meanwhile nVidia is 20% and upwards.


----------



## Descadent

Looks at my lvl 27... hangs head....


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Looks at my lvl 27... hangs head....


Lol, seriously. I played near constanly during the headstart and a few hours a day after work everyday. I'm only level 32 or 33 but I have a couple low level alts too.

I'm perfectly okay with taking my time in this one, but it would be nice to have a little more power for WvW.


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> So anyone who has played GW, specifically EOTN, what are the rewards for declaring your ancestor in GW2?


Going to assume you don't know about the calculator. This is mine.

They are all skins, you double click, select what thing you want to look like the HoM item, boom. Except mini pets, they're actual minis.

Here is how I got to the HoM.


----------



## matty_AFC

I'm new to this type of game, actually just got sucked in by the hype but I'm really enjoying it only problem is I'm finding it hard to move about without using the mouse to turn like you would in an FPS etc, I feel really robotic slow.
Anyone else feel like this or is it something I will get used to the more I play


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*
> 
> I'm new to this type of game, actually just got sucked in by the hype but I'm really enjoying it only problem is I'm finding it hard to move about without using the mouse to turn like you would in an FPS etc, I feel really robotic slow.
> Anyone else feel like this or is it something I will get used to the more I play


The mouse sensitivity by default is awful, I really had to crank it up. Also, enable free-look camera. It makes it so your camera doesn't readjust to your character every five seconds. Everything's nice after that.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*
> 
> I'm new to this type of game, actually just got sucked in by the hype but I'm really enjoying it only problem is I'm finding it hard to move about without using the mouse to turn like you would in an FPS etc, I feel really robotic slow.
> Anyone else feel like this or is it something I will get used to the more I play


You can play however you feel comfortable of course, but it is pretty universally reccommended that you always turn with the mouse. "Keyboard turner" is thrown around as an insult, lol. I don't know if it changes your keyboard turn speed, but there is a camera speed slider in the options that I immediately put to max. The strafe keys (Q and E) are your friends, make sure to use them if you aren't already. Holding down both mouse buttons might help you too, it keeps you running so you can quickly change direction and use a skill without having to hold down forward the whole time. Other than that, it will just take some getting used to.

Oh yeah, free look too. Good call!


----------



## DiNet

Resisted it as long as I could. Bought my copy today and installing now


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> The mouse sensitivity by default is awful, I really had to crank it up. Also, enable free-look camera. It makes it so your camera doesn't readjust to your character every five seconds. Everything's nice after that.


cool thanks for the tips


----------



## Humafold

I am going to get started tonight. I bought it for head start, but just didn't have the time. I think I'm going to play a ranger.









EDIT: You guys are on Fort Aspenwood right?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Really liking the game so far. If for nothing else, I really like how I can pop in for an hour or 2 when I get home from work and still accomplish a lot.

PvP is meh for me though. I think for now I'll stick strictly with PvE.


----------



## Rickles

well, I made a char ranger, he is white with black stripes and his first name is Zebro. I was doing some pvp with my thief friend, man that signet makes them run fast, and was top 3 like 8 games in a row. I feel that ranger is pretty unexciting to play though.. stand far away, do tons of damage, and if they get close you pull out a greatsword, and still do tons of damage. Not to mention that with heal as one and the regen signet you can pretty much never die if you can kite out of LoS on parts of the map. I kited a guy for about 2 minutes before my friend came over and we finally killed him.









And than I made a thief which I got to level 6 just from crafting.


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea we are on Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> Going to assume you don't know about the calculator. This is mine.
> They are all skins, you double click, select what thing you want to look like the HoM item, boom. Except mini pets, they're actual minis..
> Here is how I got to the HoM.


Thanks for the help....currently reinstalling GW so I can try to hunt down some old friends.....I knew I was weak....


----------



## Descadent

Rytlock says HI!

Found a CE today at a Gamestop 30mins away. They had an "extra" one sent


----------



## Bonkers

Im in love with the game. Im taking my time, doing the world quests and just enjoying myself. Im only level 16 or so. I play for a few hours every day. I think the people who are already level 80 are a niche group right now. Plus there is just so much to do and so much to explore.

I dunno about anyone else but this game plays hard on my attention span lol. Ill be running to do something and the new event will sound and I instantly go running to it, forgetting what I was doing then I am all like oh hey gotta go back over here lol.

I just tried PvP for the first time today, it was decently fun.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Can Armorsmith craft anything for a Thief?


----------



## Sapientia

If anyone is on Jade Quarry and wants to be part of a guild that's right-handed by an OCNer (me!) let me know! We're kinda looking for people


----------



## ElectroManiac

I want to install the game on my laptop. Can I copy the files from my pc to my laptop or do I have to download the whole thing again? If I can copy the files wich one they are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can Armorsmith craft anything for a Thief?


Leatherworker make thief armors.


----------



## remz1337

copy paste your gw2 folder and you're good to go


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Rytlock says HI!
> Found a CE today at a Gamestop 30mins away. They had an "extra" one sent


I picked up my CE yesterday, I love it probably one of the best CE's I have bought.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I picked up my CE yesterday, I love it probably one of the best CE's I have bought.


Yes it is, destroys the swtor ce thats for sure.


----------



## Vhox

Those who are 80(like myself) easily have an abundance of time. Currently unemployed and not collecting(so please, spare me your 2cents on that account). On a more positive and related note I did manage to hit 80 this morning, took me ~83 hours /age. As for those questioning how 'easy' the game is by leveling speed I'll leave you with my quick thought: The game does progressively increase in difficulty to an extent. I noticed the end half of my play to 80 the mobs had more affixes, moved around more and generally had a mind of their own. There's even a zone full contested, which means no way pointing until you secure the area. That was pretty rough, but I did fully enjoy my 1-80 process. I did zero crafting and just leveled in a non-typical mmo sense. I did NOT jump heart to heart, instead I chased way point markers and points of interest. Those alone lead me to the hearts and other events. I've 100% most of the zones I've went though(I'm still missing a ton!) and it was very rewarding to do so.

I already enjoyed the PvP as that's what I did in beta, so I took this time to level up and get an opinion based on what I've seen. Really, really enjoy it. Some bugs need to be fixed(some story quests you can't progress through, etc) but aside from that I'm having a blast.



Don't kill me, I've actually been messing around with the settings and you can tell AA is off in this picture.









Happy gaming! I'll check back every so often if there's any questions and such.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anet doesnt seem like they have a clue what they are doing, this release is getting worse and worse as the days go on. Cant even fix the issues that were present in the Beta and Stress Tests and even go as far as adding nw ones - Guild System is broken, trading Post abused, Karma venders broken, event bosses broken among other things and KNOWING that EU servers arent good (awful too be honest) they decide too do an update in PEAK EU time...


----------



## Descadent

so your complaining about game being broke, but mad they are fixing it during your peak time? You can't have both


----------



## Axon14

So can I make a character on another server from my original server? I don't want to have to pay for such a thing.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so your complaining about game being broke, but mad they are fixing it during your peak time? You can't have both


pretty much this. still don't understand why you didn't sold your game yet. looks like you will never be satisfied... too bad, more space for nice player.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Anet doesnt seem like they have a clue what they are doing, this release is getting worse and worse as the days go on. Cant even fix the issues that were present in the Beta and Stress Tests and even go as far as adding nw ones - Guild System is broken, trading Post abused, Karma venders broken, event bosses broken among other things and KNOWING that EU servers arent good (awful too be honest) they decide too do an update in PEAK EU time...


Dude seriously? I'm the first to say that the guild system was horribly broken all weekend long during the headstart. I get it, it annoyed me to. Couldn't do anything administrative in my guild that entire weekend since I am currently the leader. They fixed that. Now some of the other issues are still floating around, but they are fixing it, and you are complaining about the fact they are fixing it now? Yeesh.


----------



## Fletcherea

Just wish they had a "status" page or something, with all the technical issues I've been having it would be wonderful to know if it's them doing something.


----------



## Descadent

check reddit all the details can be found there.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I must be pretty lucky, I've got a functioning guild and have only had problems playing with friends once since launch. Other than that it has been lag free, events are working, I'm moving through the story without issue, I've never been denied log in, and my mail is working (except day 1, it was delayed and occasionally denied). This has easilly been my smoothest MMO launch ever. No denying the issues but I've been through far to much to complain about this.
Quote:


> So can I make a character on another server from my original server? I don't want to have to pay for such a thing.


You can switch freely for the first week or two between servers, but after that you have to pick one and pay for transfers. Good news is that you can PVE or sPvP for free, whenever you want, by joining other servers as a guest to play with your friends. The only thing you are actually locked into by picking a server is your WvWvW team. You cannot play WvWvW with anybody but your home server.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so your complaining about game being broke, but mad they are fixing it during your peak time? You can't have both


except what have they fixed? Nothing...
Of course i would like them too fix it, its the fact that KNOWING EU servers are struggling they do an update at the peak time in Europe - why not early hours when fewer people are on? Hell, i wouldnt mind it in Peak time IF they were fixing things - but from what i have seen the update has had ZERO impact on the game, not even sure what it was for


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> except what have they fixed? Nothing...
> Of course i would like them too fix it, its the fact that KNOWING EU servers are struggling they do an update at the peak time in Europe - why not early hours when fewer people are on? Hell, i wouldnt mind it in Peak time IF they were fixing things - but from what i have seen the update has had ZERO impact on the game, not even sure what it was for


nothing that you can see. it's all be server side fixes and backend fixes. You realize when it's not peak time where you are it is for other places in the world? You figure out the best time. And if you knew anything about time zones you would notice that Arenanet is doing fixes at 12am midnight on a weekday and weekends their local time, They can't make everyone happy and the scheduling and hours ANET is pulling right now I'm sure is INSANE. Sometimes they are gonna have issues or have to pull servers down at peaks times. It's nature of the beast.

take a chill pill it's not like it's costing you $15 a month and it is an MMO launch after all.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> So the worst thing happened.
> 
> I bought guild wars 2 through ebay on launch day. Everything went fine was able to play for a couple hours. Wed. came around and I kept getting the Error 122 which I researched and saw was fraudulent copy or whatever ( cant get exact wording because im at work and they block the support site ). Contacted the ebay guy and of course he denied it. I sent him screen shots and now he wont respond so I have to go through the resolution center.
> 
> The worst part of it is that copy is attached to my original guild wars account and they are linked. I have since rebought the game from amazon all seems to be well for now. I did open a support ticket with NCSoft just in case it got banned for some other reason. I cant think of any because im a really clean player.


That's your bad. Should've bought it directly from Anet.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Anet doesnt seem like they have a clue what they are doing, this release is getting worse and worse as the days go on. Cant even fix the issues that were present in the Beta and Stress Tests and even go as far as adding nw ones - Guild System is broken, trading Post abused, Karma venders broken, event bosses broken among other things and KNOWING that EU servers arent good (awful too be honest) they decide too do an update in PEAK EU time...


Things are on a priority list. Good forbid they fix things they consider important first. Don't forget they have internal testers as well. They can't just patch blindly and break something else.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ajresendez

Me and my guild are pretty happy in jades quarry been doing lots of pvp. Seems like our server is the only one that likes to looking at the wvw standings


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> That's your bad. Should've bought it directly from Anet.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


There are other reputable sources besides ArenaNet. I got mine through Amazon. (Got the head start and it came with a $5 credit toward a future game purchase







)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Me and my guild are pretty happy in jades quarry been doing lots of pvp. Seems like our server is the only one that likes to looking at the wvw standings


Yea, I'm not that shocked that the official pony server is doing well.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nothing that you can see. it's all be server side fixes and backend fixes. You realize when it's not peak time where you are it is for other places in the world? You figure out the best time. And if you knew anything about time zones you would notice that Arenanet is doing fixes at 12am midnight on a weekday and weekends their local time, They can't make everyone happy and the scheduling and hours ANET is pulling right now I'm sure is INSANE. Sometimes they are gonna have issues or have to pull servers down at peaks times. It's nature of the beast.
> take a chill pill it's not like it's costing you $15 a month and it is an MMO launch after all.


Except, do the US servers CRASH after an update? The EU servers are TERRIBLE. Dont quite understand why they have Guild Wars 1 running on the same network either, that cant be helping server load either.
Okay the crash from the recent update wasnt as long as it was last time, but when you have loads of people trying too get in and your servers struggling i would have thought it was a sign too upgrade them not just too tell people too slow down signing in...

I personally think they should have delayed the release, do some PROPER stress tests seen these would be the issues they had and got them fixed BEFORE the game came out, more people are going too be talking about the bad points then the good. Dont get me wrong i think the game is great WHEN it works and WHEN i can get into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Things are on a priority list. Good forbid they fix things they consider important first. Don't forget they have internal testers as well. They can't just patch blindly and break something else.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Surely the servers would or should be top - seeing as how they crash when they do the update for EU side, forget fixing in the game stuff they need too actually make it so people can get INTO the game first...


----------



## Norlig

Is my poor Xfire performance due to the game not supporting Xfire, or the drivers needing a CAP or my CPU bottlenecking?

Getting as low as 20fps sometimes,maybe lower, and my graphics cards are both using about 91% each.

Would a core i7 help at all in this game?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Except, do the US servers CRASH after an update? The EU servers are TERRIBLE. Dont quite understand why they have Guild Wars 1 running on the same network either, that cant be helping server load either.
> .


UH it's been about EVERY single night almost the US servers have gone down or restarted for new builds or have had login problems or the wvw servers are down. I could go on. Just lay off man and give them room to work


----------



## cruisx

Has the party issue been fixed yet, maybe im stupid but I can never see my party friends on the map. Clicking on their name does not always bring up the "join" option. Thats my only complaint of the game,
Is there a correct process to be able to play with friends someone could tell me?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Has the party issue been fixed yet, maybe im stupid but I can never see my party friends on the map. Clicking on their name does not always bring up the "join" option. Thats my only complaint of the game,
> Is there a correct process to be able to play with friends someone could tell me?


It is bugged right now, but you can usually get it working (I can anyway) with a couple tricks. Basically just restart the game and make sure you are in the same zone as your friends when you do. Then try again. You can also just try to go back to a city, then back again to where you friends are and try to join in again. If it takes more than 1 or 2 tries it probably just isn't in the cards, maybe have your friends reload and get them to try and join you. It's a bit of a hassle, but it works most of the time and holds me over until they fix it for real.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Is my poor Xfire performance due to the game not supporting Xfire, or the drivers needing a CAP or my CPU bottlenecking?
> Getting as low as 20fps sometimes,maybe lower, and my graphics cards are both using about 91% each.
> Would a core i7 help at all in this game?


Yea it is cfx issue, i had stupidly bad performance with 2 x 6950's disabled it and it was no better.... took out my 2nd gpu frames went from an avg of 20 - 30 to 55+.... not sure why i had to take the 2ng gpu out all together though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> UH it's been about EVERY single night almost the US servers have gone down or restarted for new builds or have had login problems or the wvw servers are down. I could go on. Just lay off man and give them room to work


How much time do they need? i mean these issues especially with the servers were seen and noted in the Beta weekends as well as in the Stress Tests and nothing was done about it. Surely it would have been obvious they need work on the servers be it upgrading too new ones or just tweaking them but no, they havent done anything

The servers in my opinion are TERRIBLE, about 12 times so far this even i have been kicked from the game because my password was "incorrect" this is while PLAYING the game and it normally takes 10-15minutes before the game allows me back in, only for it too happen again and thats just ONE of the server DC issues the game has, moving from 1 area too another can cause it too crash, entering/leaving PvP can make it crash and everything else

I do wonder, had these issues been happening too the Gem Store (not the hacking or anything) just that it didnt work or anything - i wonder then how long it would take them too fix it...


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What is your name? I will invite you after work.


sorry about the late response







PM'd


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> This is the current status of the most important issues we're tracking with Guild Wars 2 live service.
> 
> Account security - Hackers are systematically scanning email addresses and passwords harvested from other games, web sites, and trojans to see if they match Guild Wars 2 accounts. We're taking a number of steps to protect our players from this, listed below, but we need your help too. To protect your account, make sure you use a strong, unique password for Guild Wars 2 that you've never used anywhere else. If your password isn't strong and unique, change it right now. For the highest level of protection, also create a unique email address to use solely for Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Here are the things we're doing to protect your accounts.
> 
> We have the "password reset" feature temporarily disabled. If you need to reset your password, contact our customer support team.
> 
> We now have email authentication turned on for all players with verified email addresses. With this feature, even if someone guesses your password, when he tries to login from a location that you've never logged in from before, you'll have an opportunity to approve or disapprove of the login through an email check.
> 
> We've noticed that hackers who discover a working email address and password combination don't always immediately exploit the compromised account. We sent email to everyone whose account has been suspiciously logged into asking them to immediately change their email address and password.
> 
> We will also be sending email to all customers whose accounts have been unsuccessfully tested by hackers. We strongly recommend that these customers create a new, unique email address for their account.
> 
> We left in-game mail disabled for another half-day, because it's difficult for hackers to loot accounts when both in-game mail and the trading post are disabled. Keeping mail disabled this morning to prevent account looting gave us time to get email authentication turned on for all players, and gave players time to secure their accounts. But we will be turning in-game mail back on soon, so we ask everyone to quickly secure their accounts.
> 
> Email authentication - We started ramping up email authentication after last night's server update, and it's now enabled for 100% of players with verified email addresses. Email authentication provides a high level of security for everyone, and can provide an even higher level of security when combined with two-factor email authentication. Here's how you can set that up. Create a new unique Google or Yahoo email address solely for your Guild Wars 2 account. Verify that email address with Guild Wars 2 to turn on email authentication. Then follow the instructions at Google or Yahoo to enable two-factor authentication for all logins to your email address.
> 
> Parties, guilds, etc. - We're working to address problems with parties, guilds, and other social features, which cause symptoms such as party members not appearing on the map, party members not staying in the same overflow servers as they travel between maps, and guild invites and guild chat failing intermittently.
> 
> Overflow servers - During this initial surge of high concurrency, and especially while most characters are low-level and thus playing in the same starting areas, it's common for players to be directed to overflow servers. If you want to play with a friend, but you're not on the same overflow servers, you can form a party together, then right-click on your friend's portrait in the party list and click "join". Note that this functionality is sometimes intermittently unavailable due to the issues with parties and guilds noted above.
> 
> We expect the use of overflow servers to naturally subside as players spread out more through the world.
> 
> Botting - Yesterday we applied 72-hour account suspensions to 500 players who were running bots. We're continuing to detect and ban bots. Soon we will ramp up to our normal policy of applying permanent account bans to anyone who runs a bot.
> 
> Exploits - If you discover an exploit in the game, do not exploit it or publicize it, but instead notify us immediately at this new email address: exploits (at) arena (dot) net.
> 
> This morning there was a widely-publicized, newly-introduced exploit in which specific cultural weapons were selling for one-thousandth of their normal price. We fixed it with an emergency build this morning. We want to thank the vast majority of players who became aware of the issue, responsibly reported it, and did not exploit it. However, a smaller group of players did significantly exploit it, each purchasing hundreds or thousands of these weapons. We permanently banned 3,000 accounts of players who substantially exploited it, and applied 72-hours bans to another 1,000 accounts of players who mildly exploited it.
> 
> In-game mail - In last night's software update we fixed the potential abuse of the in-game mail system that we identified yesterday. We kept in-game mail turned off for another half-day while working to secure accounts against hackers, since in-game mail can be used to loot an account. And we kept in-game mail turned off while responding to this morning's exploit. We're now ready to re-enable it, and will do so this afternoon.
> 
> Trading Post - Yesterday we tested Trading Post with a random 15% of players. This test helped us gather valuable data to fix important bottlenecks. This afternoon we will test Trading Post with a random 25% of players, and then work to ramp up from there.
> 
> Tournament Rewards - We're working on fixing tournament chest rewards. Because this requires substantial testing, we do not have an estimated release timeframe to provide at this time.
> 
> Forums - Our most important priority at the moment is to ensure that the game runs stably and flawlessly. So as to not create additional demand on our infrastructure and on our programming team, we made the decision not to open the forums until the initial mass influx of players has calmed down a bit.
> 
> Next software updates - We're making non-disruptive changes throughout the day. We'll publish the next back-end server update tonight at midnight Seattle time. The game may be unavailable for approximately 20-60 minutes while we perform this update.


they might have all the issues sorted but LOVING that those that used exploits got big punishments, totally deserved in my opinion - the questions are : will they over turn the bans and could the users use some law too get the bans over turned?

See no mention of the servers - do think they need too either add more servers or upgrade them, they cant handle it at the moment would like too see WvWvW servers upgraded as well just stupid that for HOURS you are waiting too get in, get DC-ed thanks too the stupid server issues and have too rejoin the que again -.-


----------



## Scorpion49

Why do some of the loading scenes in the game show modern cities?

Example:


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Yea it is cfx issue, i had stupidly bad performance with 2 x 6950's disabled it and it was no better.... took out my 2nd gpu frames went from an avg of 20 - 30 to 55+.... not sure why i had to take the 2ng gpu out all together though.


I'm also having trouble with my 6950. Getting a constant 5-10fps regardless of settings.


----------



## Escatore

This new email authentication is for the birds.

I can't login >.>

EDIT: Ohhhhh... I see how it works.

Still nonsense.


----------



## pjBSOD

First off, just a quick reminder guys... keep the profanity out of your posts. I shouldn't have to remind everybody again









On a lighter note, the only TRUE thing so far that bothers me, is the fact that there are no patch / build notes. WHY?! I can only assume it's because of their forums being down until things "calm down", so they say. However, it just boggles my mind that I have to go to the GW2 subreddit to find out what's going on, unless of course I'm missing an area on their site.

Oh, and it also boggles my mind on how the trading post worked mostly flawless on all beta weekend events from what I can remember, but it has been down for the majority of players almost entirely since the pre-launch. I figured they'd have it up by official launch, but I guess not.

Either way, starting today at 62.... let's see what I can get to.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> they might have all the issues sorted but LOVING that those that used exploits got big punishments, totally deserved in my opinion - the questions are : will they over turn the bans and could the users use some law too get the bans over turned?
> See no mention of the servers - do think they need too either add more servers or upgrade them, they cant handle it at the moment would like too see WvWvW servers upgraded as well just stupid that for HOURS you are waiting too get in, get DC-ed thanks too the stupid server issues and have too rejoin the que again -.-


Would you rather them be fat and lazy like blizzard and not fix anything until patch day. And then when patch day comes they just break more stuff and don't fix it until the next time they decide to put out a patch? *Cough* Diablo 3 *Cough*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

They get the mail system working but the servers the thing needed to PLAY the game are still awful, got that error while playing about my password being wrong - that was about 30mins ago and i havent been able too log in since, select character and bang it crashes good to see they know what they are doing....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Would you rather them be fat and lazy like blizzard and not fix anything until patch day. And then when patch day comes they just break more stuff and don't fix it until the next time they decide to put out a patch? *Cough* Diablo 3 *Cough*


So far what have they fixed? the Mail system back up after it down because of they got hacked same reason the Trading Post is down, they make a msiakte and people get perma-banned for it....

They havent fixed any of the issues that were IN the Beta Weekends or in the Stress Tests though - the servers are still god awful and whats the point fixing stuff in the game (though i havent seen anything yet) if people cant get into the game thanks too the servers being so bad they log in play fine and then get kicked because the password is wrong....


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> They get the mail system working but the servers the thing needed to PLAY the game are still awful, got that error while playing about my password being wrong - that was about 30mins ago and i havent been able too log in since, select character and bang it crashes good to see they know what they are doing....


You complain too much. That is all.


----------



## Unstableiser

Never had an issue as an EU player, loving the game too, and the performance seems o have gone way up with the last patch, plus there is no more world queuing


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> You complain too much. That is all.


Maybe because something on there end is stopping me from playing the game i bought...
Playing fine for a few hours and then getting the "incorrect" password message and DC-ed is bad enough but that was nearly 45minutes ago, i havent been able too play since and this is after restarting my computer re-disabling all my AV and everything thanks too the game and all its stupid bugs and issues my character is un-playable and stuck in between locations. Strange as it may seen - i buy games too PLAY them, not constantly get DC-ed and get errors every 5 seconds because the game has so many bugs and issue's

Then again atleast i wasnt one of the people that unknowingly purchased one of the broken vender weapons and got perma-banned, Anet is saying - its okay too bot and everything you'll get a slap on the wrist (72hour ban) but do ANYTHING because of a mistake WE made and its the death penalty...I garentee you they will be forced into un-banning these people all the bad press they will get from this joke of situation will be too much for them. I understand perma-banning botters and everything and those that purchased 100 or thousands in some cases of the weapons but people that bought ONE weapon also got perma-bans....


----------



## crucifix85

can i buy and download this game or is it hardcopy only?


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Maybe because something on there end is stopping me from playing the game i bought...
> Playing fine for a few hours and then getting the "incorrect" password message and DC-ed is bad enough but that was nearly 45minutes ago, i havent been able too play since and this is after restarting my computer re-disabling all my AV and everything thanks too the game and all its stupid bugs and issues my character is un-playable and stuck in between locations. Strange as it may seen - i buy games too PLAY them, not constantly get DC-ed and get errors every 5 seconds because the game has so many bugs and issue's
> Then again atleast i wasnt one of the people that unknowingly purchased one of the broken vender weapons and got perma-banned, Anet is saying - its okay too bot and everything you'll get a slap on the wrist (72hour ban) but do ANYTHING because of a mistake WE made and its the death penalty...I garentee you they will be forced into un-banning these people all the bad press they will get from this joke of situation will be too much for them. I understand perma-banning botters and everything and those that purchased 100 or thousands in some cases of the weapons but people that bought ONE weapon also got perma-bans....


You blow things out of proportion. Please, show me one game that hasn't had launch issues. I shall direct you towards D3 and one of the biggest companies in the industry (Blizzard) couldn't keep servers up and people weren't able to play at all for 8+ hour periods for a couple days.

As far as the player getting banned, if a player has something that they're not supposed to be able to get. Of course it's going to look malicious and they're going to ban first to make sure they won't abused, I guarantee that the player appealed it and got his account back.

I have had issues with the launcher, know what I did? Re-installed it and continued playing the game and enjoying it. I suggest you move on and enjoy the game or quit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> can i buy and download this game or is it hardcopy only?


You can buy it directly from Arena Net or other reputable places.


----------



## Unstableiser

https://buy.guildwars2.com/en-gb/soldout

They have stopped selling via 1st party to cut down on new player influx, due to logistic issues in-game. Tough decision to make and and someone will be getting an earful but definitely admire them for putting the current players first before their pockets. Issues are being ironed out and I'll say this is a very smooth launch even with the problems, nicely done!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> You blow things out of proportion. Please, show me one game that hasn't had launch issues. I shall direct you towards D3 and one of the biggest companies in the industry (Blizzard) couldn't keep servers up and people weren't able to play at all for 8+ hour periods for a couple days.
> As far as the player getting banned, if a player has something that they're not supposed to be able to get. Of course it's going to look malicious and they're going to ban first to make sure they won't abused, I guarantee that the player appealed it and got his account back.
> I have had issues with the launcher, know what I did? Re-installed it and continued playing the game and enjoying it. I suggest you move on and enjoy the game or quit.


Issues i can accept, when those issues were in Beta Test, Stress tests and make it into the actual game and STILL dont get fixed, then i have too wonder. As for the Bans people that didnt even know the thing was bugged (new players) bought ONE item that was mis-priced because of Anet got a permanent ban, meanwhile Botters who are CHEATING get a 72hour ban i expect too hear alot of apologies coming from Anet soon, i can fully understand and agree with bans going too those that are taking advantage of it buying hundreds and thousands of them and making legendary weapons, but you buy ONE item and get Perma-banned thats like £50.00 fine here in the UK (cost of the game)

Of course, i enjoy the game when i am able too play, just a shame all these issues and bugs make it VERY hard too play the game.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/en-gb/soldout
> They have stopped selling via 1st party to cut down on new player influx, due to logistic issues in-game. Tough decision to make and and someone will be getting an earful but definitely admire them for putting the current players first before their pockets. Issues are being ironed out and I'll say this is a very smooth launch even with the problems, nicely done!


I disagree here in my opinion it would have been a smarter move too see oh we are struggling with the servers and its only astress test with X number of people, but in the actual release we will see XX number of people better upgrade/tune our servers so they perform better. Will they really be losing THAT much money? they arent stopping sales altogether - still able to purchase from retailers plus i am sure we could see a tweak in the Gem store prices too make up for it as well...


----------



## Unstableiser

Of course they're not losing all their money but they're taking positive and decisive steps to improve things... As long as I see that I don't mind about any issues. Hell I've been locked out of the game earlier this afternoon, didn't bother me I just did something else, now it's back up and working better than ever. It's obviously really getting you worked up I would take a break and read a book or something tbh.


----------



## crucifix85

meh.. thanks for the info. ill wait till the dd sales resume.


----------



## HighwayStar

anyone running into the issue of being zerged down by mobs in events even if you're the only one there? This is almost happening to me like clockwork.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/en-gb/soldout
> They have stopped selling via 1st party to cut down on new player influx, due to logistic issues in-game. Tough decision to make and and someone will be getting an earful but definitely admire them for putting the current players first before their pockets. Issues are being ironed out and I'll say this is a very smooth launch even with the problems, nicely done!


Wow... they actually did it! After that article today that said they would shut down sales I said to myself, "No way the publisher would let that fly, that would have to suck it up and work 934893 hours to figure out a way to get those people playing." But I guess I'm eating my words now.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> anyone running into the issue of being zerged down by mobs in events even if you're the only one there? This is almost happening to me like clockwork.


I've had this happen to me a few times. You have to get creative with whatever is around you to try and kite them around corners and/or dodge like a madman and run for help.


----------



## Cretz

In PvP should I be switching between weapons to use every ability?


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cretz*
> 
> In PvP should I be switching between weapons to use every ability?


The answer is simple. If you need to, then yes.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Issues i can accept, when those issues were in Beta Test, Stress tests and make it into the actual game and STILL dont get fixed, then i have too wonder. As for the Bans people that didnt even know the thing was bugged (new players) bought ONE item that was mis-priced because of Anet got a permanent ban, meanwhile Botters who are CHEATING get a 72hour ban i expect too hear alot of apologies coming from Anet soon, i can fully understand and agree with bans going too those that are taking advantage of it buying hundreds and thousands of them and making legendary weapons, but you buy ONE item and get Perma-banned thats like £50.00 fine here in the UK (cost of the game)
> Of course, i enjoy the game when i am able too play, just a shame all these issues and bugs make it VERY hard too play the game.


There is no feasible way to fix all of the bugs in the game prior to release. It's an accepted part of game development.
All games are shipped with bugs, they can only devote so many resources to fixing bugs prior to release and generally try to fix the worst ones first.

Now the banning, I can't really comment on that as I actually haven't heard anything about it until now.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> First off, just a quick reminder guys... keep the profanity out of your posts. I shouldn't have to remind everybody again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, the only TRUE thing so far that bothers me, is the fact that there are no patch / build notes. WHY?! I can only assume it's because of their forums being down until things "calm down", so they say. However, it just boggles my mind that I have to go to the GW2 subreddit to find out what's going on, unless of course I'm missing an area on their site.
> 
> Oh, and it also boggles my mind on how the trading post worked mostly flawless on all beta weekend events from what I can remember, but it has been down for the majority of players almost entirely since the pre-launch. I figured they'd have it up by official launch, but I guess not.
> 
> Either way, starting today at 62.... let's see what I can get to.


The beta tests didn't have so many people though. It seems their servers are just overloaded.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Of course they're not losing all their money but they're taking positive and decisive steps to improve things... As long as I see that I don't mind about any issues. Hell I've been locked out of the game earlier this afternoon, didn't bother me I just did something else, now it's back up and working better than ever. It's obviously really getting you worked up I would take a break and read a book or something tbh.


This. Anet seems to be on top of things. They can only work so fast

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Descadent

leveling crafting is not easy. especially armor and weapon so far. soooo many jute and copper needed... not really a fan of discovery system though


----------



## itzhoovEr

Updated my drivers today .. went from an amazing 10fps to a whopping 16fps!


----------



## Hawk777th

What are you guys thoughts on this MMO? They shut down being able to buy it right now due to load on the servers. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on this MMO? They shut down being able to buy it right now due to load on the servers. Any advice would be great!


Its awesome... that's why the servers are full.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Updated my drivers today .. went from an amazing 10fps to a whopping 16fps!


Disable supersampling, as the tooltip says it's designed for only the highest end of cards. You are running mid-high range of last generation.

If you don't have that on, then your performance definitely doesn't seem normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> leveling crafting is not easy. especially armor and weapon so far. soooo many jute and copper needed... not really a fan of discovery system though


Level 400 on both Jewelcrafting/Armorsmithing currently, I found it easier than any other MMO to level. You just gather as you level and you get tons of mats, and you get XP for it so it's win/win. Discovery levels it so much, and that's all I used.


----------



## Hawk777th

It looks pretty fun really like the art direction of it. I kinda gave up on SWTOR so maybe this will be my new fix.









How does GW2 do it without a monthly? Are there micros or what?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on this MMO? They shut down being able to buy it right now due to load on the servers. Any advice would be great!


when the game works its amazing and alot of fun, for me and many others the servers are a bit shoddy and the game has quite a few issues such as with Guilds, dungeons, quests and events BUT if it werent for the DCs then it would simply be amazing, the other issues i dont mind they can be fixed when they are sorted the servers being shoddy on the other hand...


----------



## salvanos

using 100% boost
and 50% boost xp

price from achievement

1 kill = 600 exp

use the boost for 40 minutes and lvl up from 44-47
maybe that's how some player could reach lvl 80 so fast, by using the xp boost while grinding


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> It looks pretty fun really like the art direction of it. I kinda gave up on SWTOR so maybe this will be my new fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does GW2 do it without a monthly? Are there micros or what?


You can buy Blue diamonds for real money. These diamonds can then be used for upgrades such as increasing bank space, extra Bag slot. and probably more that I have not encountered yet.

These diamonds can also be traded for using Gold and silver (about 300diamonds per gold) So you can easily get through without purchasing the diamonds for real money.

Regarding the Gameplay, I found it difficult to start with, but when I got past the initial learning curve, and start to learn other stuff than the basics, I am having alot of fun.

beeing in a guild with people that are also on Mumble is also a contributing factor to this though.









Definately reccomended!


----------



## salvanos

buying booster multi pack

using the magic find boost
and often get blue item for craft...
but no masterwork equipment
even become rarely to get good equipment droped by monster....

anyone know what magic find for?
isn't it for higher chance to find better item?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> using 100% boost
> and 50% boost xp
> price from achievement
> 1 kill = 600 exp
> use the boost for 40 minutes and lvl up from 44-47
> maybe that's how some player could reach lvl 80 so fast, by using the xp boost while grinding


The first level 80 in the world described in detail how he achieved 80. You can read it here.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Anyone else get screen tearing with vysnc on?

If I turn the camera, a couple tears.

If I watch a vista, tear every second or less.

Sometimes it will tear just running straight.










It is making my GW2 experience bad.

This problem occurs with any driver version. Playing on sig rig below.


----------



## pjBSOD




----------



## eternal7trance

If people are crashing don't you think it's a good idea to see what's up with your computer? I have not crashed since beta and I do my best to explore everything.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> If people are crashing don't you think it's a good idea to see what's up with your computer? I have not crashed since beta and I do my best to explore everything.


Who says its the persons computer?
I have CONSTANT issues with Logging in, DCing and everything yet EVERY other of my online games work PERFECTLY....


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> If people are crashing don't you think it's a good idea to see what's up with your computer? I have not crashed since beta and I do my best to explore everything.


It's probably my video card drivers. I've been on 12.1 since its release due to issues with 5850 crossfire and any driver higher than 12.1 for my 5850's. I haven't tried "the latest", but I may soon. Crashing is annoying, especially when it's only one game.

I didn't crash this much in beta though, so I may just end up reinstalling the game.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> It's probably my video card drivers. I've been on 12.1 since its release due to issues with 5850 crossfire and any driver higher than 12.1 for my 5850's. I haven't tried "the latest", but I may soon. Crashing is annoying, especially when it's only one game.
> I didn't crash this much in beta though, so I may just end up reinstalling the game.


It's not because I am running Nvidia and I had a couple of those random crashes.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Who says its the persons computer?
> I have CONSTANT issues with Logging in, DCing and everything yet EVERY other of my online games work PERFECTLY....


just ignore this guy he's so butthurt over Anet and can't just be patient and let them work from 12am-6am pst every night. It's a damn mmo stop expecting it to be flawless


----------



## HaiiYaa

Is it very repetitive? I tend to get bored very easily so there is very few games that will keep me interested for longer than a few﻿ days


----------



## salvanos

gonna avoid high lvl map...
open low lvl map first...

need more player to finish the quest
get zerg by the monster
not good experience

poison attack...
confuse attack
group attack
fast spawn monster
sigh...
first time suffer so much as solo player


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> leveling crafting is not easy. especially armor and weapon so far. soooo many jute and copper needed... not really a fan of discovery system though


Once you get the hang of it I find it to be the easiest to level, just rare mats make it take longer.

Also tried WvWvW for the first time last night, I see why our server has such a low score. In eternal everyone was attacking the castle gate, with no siege equipment so nothing was happening but the enemy farming kills from the castle wall. I then went to one of the borderlands and there was actual teamwork and not smashing your face into a wall so I had more fun.

It also feels good to go 1v5 and be able to down 3 of them before they down you, they all got revived but still.


----------



## Fletcherea

Sooo, about account security.....and about all these security measures.
Is it only because of the email authentication that I notice this, have had a couple now that were definitely not me(thinks its my 1st mmo with the email auth thingy)
Or.... Were they compromised in some way and they have not publicly announced it?

Just asking cause my login is quite specific, and had a few attempts at being gotten

City: Wuhan
Region: 12
Country: CN


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> It's probably my video card drivers. I've been on 12.1 since its release due to issues with 5850 crossfire and any driver higher than 12.1 for my 5850's. I haven't tried "the latest", but I may soon. Crashing is annoying, especially when it's only one game.
> I didn't crash this much in beta though, so I may just end up reinstalling the game.


I was on 12.4 through the betas, and recently moved to 12.8, nearly doubled my framerate doing that.


----------



## HostageX

I got level 80 two days ago.. And I honestly don't think this game was very hard at all.. Now I'm just doing pvp till more people get to higher level to do the dungeons..


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I am using 12.8 with absolutely no FPS problems.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For people that are Level 80 how many hours did you spend on the game?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For people that are Level 80 how many hours did you spend on the game?


It appears to be roughly ~80 hours when doing it casually (exploring, grabbing points, etc). However, if you're rushing it and doing events only, etc... I would assume a bit less. I'm currently about ~70 hours in and I'm level 67.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Ran the Catacombs and I actually had more fun than I expected. Walked right in with my group, no problems at all. We ran it 4man since someone dropped and still squeaked through, though that fight with the lovers was humbling to say the least. I will admit, this was one of my bigger worries about the game, I was not hugely impressed with the dungeon footage I saw prior to release but playing it was a lot of fun. I'm going to have to be significanly better at this game to pull off explorable mode. Learning the tells for the big attacks is so cruical for me since I was playing melee.


----------



## conzilla

I have had crossfire turned off for this game so far. I just downloaded the 12.8 drivers. Does this game make good use of crossfire and are their any cap profiles for it yet. And if you are using crossfire what are your settings in the AMD cat panel.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Is it very repetitive? I tend to get bored very easily so there is very few games that will keep me interested for longer than a few﻿ days


I guess it depends on what you consider repetitive? It's an MMO so you are basically always running around and killing stuff, there are a lot of different things to do in the game but eventually you will be doing something similar to what you have already done. I feel like this game is going to last me for a while but I'm only getting a few hours a day in, so I'm not going to burn myself out anytime soon.


----------



## Kaldari

I'm level 46 or 47 and haven't had a single crash.

I can't believe how much that one guy is complaining in this thread. lol Looks like he's spending more time in here than actually playing the game. I'm surprised he doesn't play something else if it's causing him this much heartache.

I just mainly wish the TP was 100% by now. Them giving us 3 bank slots and no TP to sell stuff on is kind of rough. I'm not one to constantly spam items in chat.


----------



## Descadent

80hrs out of 144hrs to get to 80 in 6days so far isn't casual to me lol.









*glances at my lvl 29 and returns to work*


----------



## Georgevonfrank

80 hrs is one hour for every level, that doesn't sound casual to me.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> :
> Happy gaming! I'll check back every so often if there's any questions and such.


I'm only a lowly lvl 36 mesmer and having a lot of fun. I was wondering what weapons you ended up enjoy using the most when you were solo and what stats you decided to focus on. I assume not too many people were around to help out when you did hearts and challenges.


----------



## Unstableiser

I've played for 15 hours 45 minutes and I am lvl 12, spent most of the time exploring so far and getting distracted by events. I guess if you put effort into it 80 in as many hours sounds quite achievable.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I either have a thick head or something because I just don't understand how the discovery pane when armorcrafting works. Can anyone help explain how the discovery system works?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I either have a thick head or something because I just don't understand how the discovery pane when armorcrafting works. Can anyone help explain how the discovery system works?


Sure thing. The discovery panel only lets you craft things that you don't already know how to craft, so you can only discover a new combo once. Start by putting a single item in the panel. Items in your inventory will either gray out or get bold. The bold items can be added until you get a recipe. There are a couple of standard recipes that need to be moified to discover more. Jute scrap + fine crafting item (blood, claws, etc) makes an insignia. You need lots of insignias, but try to make as many different types as possible. Jute + copper bar also works, so play around and find out what insignias you can make. As you level up, jute becomes wool and copper become iron.

Insignias need to be added to a piece of armor to craft it. You do this by making a lining and a metal part from the regular crafting window. Make a boot lining out of jute and a boot plate out of metal. Then take an inignia, the lining, and the boot plate and stick them into the crafting window. It will make a metal boot with the stats from the insignia. Do not ever make that boot again unless you need to level up or you want to send it to a friend or alt. Now replace that insignia with a different one until you make boots of strength, boots of life, boots of accuracy, etc for every type of insigia you have. The switch to gloves, chest, helm, shoulders and do the same thing until you have made every combination and not making something more than once. This will get you started. There are a lot more combos than this that involve using 4 items instead of just three and some tricky ones for special boxes or a pack that contains a whole suit of armor. You can also make runes with some of the rarer fine crafting items.

Try not to make 20 boots and 20 insignias of the same type, as each time you discover a new recipe you get a huge amount of experience. Vary as much as you can.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Does anyone else get the flash to desktop when loading new areas? It's been bugging me lately







.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Does anyone else get the flash to desktop when loading new areas? It's been bugging me lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not me. I've never even heard of that issue either. Are the official forums up? You might want to check/post there if you haven't already.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I'm only a lowly lvl 36 mesmer and having a lot of fun. I was wondering what weapons you ended up enjoy using the most when you were solo and what stats you decided to focus on. I assume not too many people were around to help out when you did hearts and challenges.


As a Mesmer my favourite combo is a sword and pistol, with a staff in my other set for survival skills. I sometimes swap the pistol for another sword for insane dps or some other utility. The two handed sword is also awesome for when grouping at range.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Sure thing. The discovery panel only lets you craft things that you don't already know how to craft, so you can only discover a new combo once. Start by putting a single item in the panel. Items in your inventory will either gray out or get bold. The bold items can be added until you get a recipe. There are a couple of standard recipes that need to be moified to discover more. Jute scrap + fine crafting item (blood, claws, etc) makes an insignia. You need lots of insignias, but try to make as many different types as possible. Jute + copper bar also works, so play around and find out what insignias you can make. As you level up, jute becomes wool and copper become iron.
> Insignias need to be added to a piece of armor to craft it. You do this by making a lining and a metal part from the regular crafting window. Make a boot lining out of jute and a boot plate out of metal. Then take an inignia, the lining, and the boot plate and stick them into the crafting window. It will make a metal boot with the stats from the insignia. Do not ever make that boot again unless you need to level up or you want to send it to a friend or alt. Now replace that insignia with a different one until you make boots of strength, boots of life, boots of accuracy, etc for every type of insigia you have. The switch to gloves, chest, helm, shoulders and do the same thing until you have made every combination and not making something more than once. This will get you started. There are a lot more combos than this that involve using 4 items instead of just three and some tricky ones for special boxes or a pack that contains a whole suit of armor. You can also make runes with some of the rarer fine crafting items.
> Try not to make 20 boots and 20 insignias of the same type, as each time you discover a new recipe you get a huge amount of experience. Vary as much as you can.


Very informative. And this is making more sense now. Thank you. +REP


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just ignore this guy he's so butthurt over Anet and can't just be patient and let them work from 12am-6am pst every night. It's a damn mmo stop expecting it to be flawless


Silly me, i forgot having an opinion isnt allowed :/
Have i ONCE said i expect it too be flawless/perfect - No, i DO think however knowing how much the servers were punished during the Beta and Stress Tests (shock lol) i am surprised how limited the servers are - Surely they should have made it so that they were capable of having say 13,000 people on a server BUT limit it too 10,000 so that the server has that head room for issues and such

Look at WvWvW - the number of people that can be in that is STUPID its SO limiting too the whole WvWvW when a mere 1,000(ish maybe max) are allowed in per a server- not really WvWvW is it?

I managed too play without issues WHAT SO EVER last night and spent the whole night in WvWvW, we (Desolation) were just dominating AGAIN too the point where we had control of EVERY point on all 4 islands and were just completing destroying them for fun HOWEVER the BIG issue was the lack of numbers from the other servers even if they worked together i dont think they would have been able too beat us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Is it very repetitive? I tend to get bored very easily so there is very few games that will keep me interested for longer than a few﻿ days


I personally think its great - You got Storymode (so good) as well as dungeons, events, WvWvW, Spvp, Hearts (aka quests) as well as just having fun, there is alot too do, however if this will last for long when many people are lvl80 i am not too sure, WvWvW and Spvp i think will, they seem too be concentrating on it a bit more then PvE, not too say that PvE will get left out as its got that lvl 80 only zone with constant mob spawning too attack towers and such
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HostageX*
> 
> I got level 80 two days ago.. And I honestly don't think this game was very hard at all.. Now I'm just doing pvp till more people get to higher level to do the dungeons..


I agree, it just doesnt seem challenging, did AC for the first time last night and though i loved the dungeon, it WASNT because it was a challenge it was because it was new - i really hope the other modes will be tougher and looking forward too seeing the other dungeons. WvWvW is ALOT of fun though

I think Anet made a misatke in how much XP you can get from Crafting, you could gather/buy mats and lvl from 1-80 in minutes with the right number of mats which i think is a bit stupid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> It appears to be roughly ~80 hours when doing it casually (exploring, grabbing points, etc). However, if you're rushing it and doing events only, etc... I would assume a bit less. I'm currently about ~70 hours in and I'm level 67.


and like 5-10minutes if you have the mats you can just craft your way too lvl80...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Ran the Catacombs and I actually had more fun than I expected. Walked right in with my group, no problems at all. We ran it 4man since someone dropped and still squeaked through, though that fight with the lovers was humbling to say the least. I will admit, this was one of my bigger worries about the game, I was not hugely impressed with the dungeon footage I saw prior to release but playing it was a lot of fun. I'm going to have to be significanly better at this game to pull off explorable mode. Learning the tells for the big attacks is so cruical for me since I was playing melee.


None of the bosses bar as you said the Lovers was a challenge at all, really hoping the new modes and other dungeons are more of a challenge i remember reading and Anet saying that it would take upto 2 hours too complete Storymode in it, i dont think it even took us 30mins, though it was fun it didnt feel amazing or anything and i had more fun running the first dungeon in Rift forget its name but has a Fae bosses in it and snow and such the design was amazing and the bosses were a great challenge


----------



## Georgevonfrank

@Ash People are upset at you because you have been constantly complaining about the game since beta, it is tiring for anyone. You can voice your opinion just please not has often.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> @Ash People are upset at you because you have been constantly complaining about the game since beta, it is tiring for anyone. You can voice your opinion just please not has often.


As i said : Negative views and opinions reach more people then positive views and opinions. Not every one is having an amazing issue/bug free fun game play


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Keeping the player count down in WvW is important for a lot of reasons. The higher the cap, the less likely low-pop servers would have a chance to compete. Keeping it reasonable allows for even low/mid pop servers to field a full team. If the big servers would always win, a lot of people would move to the big severs to win more, especially the players that care about winning WvW. That creates an awful positive feedback loop that could potentially destroy the entire gametype and spill over into PVE with all those players on one homeworld. Who wants to play if only a few severs can be cometitive? It also leads to server issues with that many people in only those 4 zones, the game-crashing graphics card melting potential of a SUPERZERG, and general player density issues. That WvW cap is a number chosen very carefully to balance how many people experience it with the quality of the experience. There are trade-offs in either direction, but its not like Anet just wants to screw people or can't afford the proper hardware.

As for the leveling, getting to 80 quickly is really not that important. If people want to rush, let them. I'm going to love crafting up an alt to level 80 in 5 minutes after I have already played the storylines if I just want to play WvW with it or run around in high-level zones. It's not like enough mats to get to 80 are free, you have to spend a lot of gold to get them, been playing for a long time, or have a guild backing you. I'm probably going to take my sweet time getting to 80, but by all means get to 80 however you want at whatever pace you like.

I'm turning into a gaming hippy. On no!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> As i said : Negative views and opinions reach more people then positive views and opinions. Not every one is having an amazing issue/bug free fun game play


It isn't that everyone else is issue/bug free. It's just that you dwell on everything too much. Get over it. It's pretty obvious by their response to the botting/exploiting and the numerous hotfixes that they're working feverishly on everything. You going on and on about the obvious isn't going to change anything.

Play the game until they fix it in the near future or play something else. You have made 14 posts in this thread in the last 24 hours doing nothing but complaining and arguing with people. Are you really surprised that people are getting tired of reading it all?


----------



## Fletcherea

Hmm... My black screening is certainly not due to my 7850 or its drivers.
Just did a re install of windows, with my trusty 460 plugged in, willing to take the performance hit until I figured out what was wrong, within 5 minutes I got another black screen








I've re downloaded the entire client(also -repair'd it), adjusted to every possible combination of in game settings. Tried all these things at stock clocks, and with my over a year oc.

I've run admin, in compatibility mode, disabled visual themes from aero. Tried running from hdd, tried on a ssd. Put in my old 2,2GB sticks, of RAM
Changed monitor resolutions, changed refresh rates. Uninstalled my sound card(had an issue years ago where a game didnt like my card) Used onboard sound.
Disabled onboard lan, used a pci lan card.

I'm really reaching for new things to try now


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Hmm... My black screening is certainly not due to my 7850 or its drivers.


So a fresh install of windows with two different brands of video card didn't fix it? That is one heck of a problem. I think that leaves 3 options. The game, your mobo, or your monitor. Have you tried looking through the graphics options in bios? I had some issues an old rig sending my monitor into sleep mode because it was looking for input for onboard video but it was still using a video card anyway. It was very odd. Have you reset your bios? It's a long shot but computers do dumb things sometimes. How about trying a different monitor or a different cable (DVI/HDMI/VGA)? Another unlikely, but its worth a shot because it will only take a second if you have one around. Last option is the game itself is just going something funny.

Can you quote your post where you described the issue originally? I can't find it in the past couple pages. This only happens with GW2 right?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> @Ash People are upset at you because you have been constantly complaining about the game since beta, it is tiring for anyone. You can voice your opinion just please not has often.


+1 for this guy.

on other hand going on vacation this weekend for labor day weekend and won't be able to play hardly. Kinda sad there is no rested XP


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Can you quote your post where you described the issue originally? I can't find it in the past couple pages. This only happens with GW2 right?


Quite a few pages back now







Yep, it's only this title, and just swapped monitors/cables, nada /sadface.

I'm really thinking it might not be my fault now lol. Aside from the cpu/mobo I've used completely different hardware, in various combinations.


----------



## podonnell

Is there any type of trial or invite-a-friend going on for this? Really interested to try it out.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Anyone else having problems with the game crashing drivers on anything higher than medium? I'm on the latest beta drivers which are supposed to be good for gw2 but I still get driver crashes with settings higher than medium, even with no overclock. It's fine in every other game and benchmark so I know it's not the card, anything I can do? I also only average 30 FPS on high settings


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podonnell*
> 
> Is there any type of trial or invite-a-friend going on for this? Really interested to try it out.


Not yet, and probably not anytime soon either. They did add one for the original GW but I don't think that was added until a long time after launch.


----------



## PureBlackFire

pureblackfire.5390...my journey begins soon.


----------



## JAM3S121

I've had absolutely zero issues with connectiviity the only times I could not log in is when the servers crashed. I have had no problems with quests and yet to see a bugged event, skill point challenge or heart although I've heard about it.

THE ONLY negative I have for this game so far is that the trading post has not yet worked for me and I am trying to sell stuff. At this point its not even worth much but I could easily make 2gold from crafting mats and I have 5 rare dyes i don't want.

I'm a bit apprehensive about things to do once I hit 80, I like pvp but its not enough to keep me plaiying. Currently level 55


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys im pretty newb at guild wars, i started out with a human guardian, and i was wondering if guardians are able to use long swords and stuff??, cause if not im probably going to start a warrior or something.


----------



## Unstableiser

Guardians can use Longswords, Hammers, even Staves so yes







The style of play might surprise you though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Guardians can use Longswords, Hammers, even Staves so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The style of play might surprise you though.


so should i have picked warrior then, if i wanted more sword play, i noticed guardians have alot of defensive ability's


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I've had absolutely zero issues with connectiviity the only times I could not log in is when the servers crashed. I have had no problems with quests and yet to see a bugged event, skill point challenge or heart although I've heard about it.
> THE ONLY negative I have for this game so far is that the trading post has not yet worked for me and I am trying to sell stuff. At this point its not even worth much but I could easily make 2gold from crafting mats and I have 5 rare dyes i don't want.
> I'm a bit apprehensive about things to do once I hit 80, I like pvp but its not enough to keep me plaiying. Currently level 55


You're from the US. Most of these issues are for those in the EU.
Though i have read forum posts from people in the US with the EXACT issues as me so i dont think its as bad as it is in the EU but still some people are having issues
There have been loads of people having issues, dont quite understand why people seem to think "oh, im not having issues - means no one is"

Heres another fine example:

I have been playing the game WITHOUT issue most of the day, the game crashes thanks too the stupid thing about password being wrong while being logged in and now suddenly the game doesnt want too log me in and goes back too blaming my computer, funny how i changed NOTHING and the game worked perfect for hours and suddenly the game crashes which is down too the game/server and suddenly its blaming my computer....


----------



## Simca

For a game called Guild Wars this game isn't very party/guild friendly. The trouble of having people on different overflow servers/having to wait for your party member to get on the normal server is just really annoying. Makes partying not something to look forward to.


----------



## Unstableiser

Not really guardians don't have as many as you would think, which is why I mentioned it was a bit different!


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For a game called Guild Wars this game isn't very party/guild friendly. The trouble of having people on different overflow servers/having to wait for your party member to get on the normal server is just really annoying. Makes partying not something to look forward to.


i even if i'm in complete love with the game i agree with this, at least if you could chose to go in overflow with your friend or something.. gw1 district system was the best ^^


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i even if i'm in complete love with the game i agree with this, at least if you could chose to go in overflow with your friend or something.. gw1 district system was the best ^^


You just right click their name and click join and you will join where they are.


----------



## salvanos

just change to 3 server (want to know other W v W situation, and open W v W map to complete it)
it's really fast , it's free, no maintenance time (get log out , then ready to play again)
and no restriction time to go to W v W

and...
WOW...
each server got different play style
my server focus on fast pacing event,
using waypoint to move to the event it's make the player get the xp fast this way,
make dungeoun and other time wasting event become rarely to found player hunt there

other server focus on opening the map, and just kill the monster, go to the dungeoun
really different situation because you can found player everywhere, not just on event place, this really help me to hunt and open the map

and W v W situation really different too
the situation become easier when you found nice place to play
and the player skill changed too
looks like each server get their own quality player for PVE or W v W


----------



## Qu1ckset

Anyone playing on the "darkhaven" server msg me so we can buddy up and run some party's


----------



## Qu1ckset

Anywhere to get haircuts?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i even if i'm in complete love with the game i agree with this, at least if you could chose to go in overflow with your friend or something.. gw1 district system was the best ^^
> 
> 
> 
> You just right click their name and click join and you will join where they are.
Click to expand...

In theory that's how it's supposed to work. In practice (for now) that doesn't always work and I'd say most of the time it doesn't work.


----------



## Moridin

I have a question for you guys if you don't mind.

I'm looking for a character that is very good with both ranged and melee for both situations. I'm currently playing a Ranger with a longbow / greatsword combo, but would a Warrior be better for this with its high DPS for melee? How good are Warriors with ranged? Would a Guardian be on par with a Warrior with this type of playstyle? (Kinda want a Guardian, but I don't know how they'd fair in the ranged part.)

Also, what weapon should be used for ranged? Rifle or Bow?

Hope to hear from someone soon so I can get right on making the character.


----------



## B-rock

What are my fellow Necromancers running?

I'm running a dagger/warhorn and an axe/dagger. Have you guys found a better working build? I didn't much care for our staff abilities, I found them to be pretty lame but maybe I'm missing some combination. It just seems like I do way more damage being a meleemancer.


----------



## Bonkers

I'm in love with my mesmer in PVP. People attacking my illusions has been freaking epic. I went 2 full games before I died at one point lol. It was great.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I'm in love with my mesmer in PVP. People attacking my illusions has been freaking epic. I went 2 full games before I died at one point lol. It was great.


It's hilarious when people go to execute me, but they end up executing my illusions so I just get up again.


----------



## ducktape

I can't see my friend when we're in WvWvW ? I thought we are supposed to be in the same server?


----------



## Fletcherea

Just tried that 1st dungeon.......I'm never going back to it =D

Dunno if it was just a bad group, or if I'm terrabad, but man that was seriously hard stuff


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Just tried that 1st dungeon.......I'm never going back to it =D
> Dunno if it was just a bad group, or if I'm terrabad, but man that was seriously hard stuff


Yeah, it's pretty intimidating. I was dying constantly, and the other people still said that we were actually doing good.

Ralena and Vassar are a pain.


----------



## Qu1ckset

where are you guys finding these Dungeons, im level thirteen, and im getting bored because i cant find anything to do, and im not higher enough level yet for my next story mission, am i missing something? , i traveled the map to beat those heart missions, what else is there to do?!?!?!?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where are you guys finding these Dungeons, im level thirteen, and im getting bored because i cant find anything to do, and im not higher enough level yet for my next story mission, am i missing something? , i traveled the map to beat those heart missions, what else is there to do?!?!?!?


Everything else.

Everything gives XP, your first dungeon is at level 30.

Do the events in every zone, the dynamic events. The orange circles that show up on the map.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where are you guys finding these Dungeons, im level thirteen, and im getting bored because i cant find anything to do, and im not higher enough level yet for my next story mission, am i missing something? , i traveled the map to beat those heart missions, what else is there to do?!?!?!?


Do more events? Crafting... I never have issues maybe I an experienced MMO veteran for the past 7 years. GW2 is unlike other MMO that level you up just doing quests. In GW2, you need to participate least a fair amount of events.

I'm always ahead in level for example, when I land on ~15-25 zone, I'm lvl 30. when I land on 25-30 zone. I'm 40.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where are you guys finding these Dungeons, im level thirteen, and im getting bored because i cant find anything to do, and im not higher enough level yet for my next story mission, am i missing something? , i traveled the map to beat those heart missions, what else is there to do?!?!?!?


get 100% done on each map, that includes the heart missions, skill points, points of interests, vista views(all these will show up on your map legend/key of how many more you need to complete) also find group missions(usually 1-2 group missions pop up in each town ex..transporting the mule to the next town safely ecf ect ...if you do all that you should be ready to continue your main mission story line. Give that stuff a try, you have to go explore and do a bunch of side missions also harvest trees, ore, plants. ...


----------



## Qu1ckset

I have been doing the poi's, vista views, rendom events... I have nit got into the crafting, doesn't that always give you crappy items anyways?? Like I'm down to learn if it ranks me up faster.. I'm finding the learning curve at first abit overwhelming, especially the layout of the main city ..

Last mmo's I've players where pso, psu, and swtor..

I guess its the crafting that's holding me back, so what do I need to learn, I already went to a armor and weapon crafter, never been to the rest


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For a game called Guild Wars this game isn't very guild friendly.


I agree. One thing I really dislike is that guild features are seperated by server. So even though my Guild, along with my friends from Guild Wars, is from Tarnished Coast (which is a US server) I cannot access the Guild features when I represent them from Fissure of Woe (which is an EU server), I have to sit on Tarnished Coast to access them. If I want the Guild features for Fissure of Woe I have to build them seperately (which means influence has to be earnt on FIssure of Woe also, you cannot share influence from Tarnished COast, at least not that I am aware of). Personally I think that's a bit of an oversight. Some may say just play on Tarnished Coast, but with the guesting system I would be able to play with them at anytime except WvW, which suits me just fine. So why should we be excluded from Guild services just because we choose to play on a server with a better connection?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For a game called Guild Wars this game isn't very party/guild friendly. The trouble of having people on different overflow servers/having to wait for your party member to get on the normal server is just really annoying. Makes partying not something to look forward to.


I strongly believe they only used the name for money,


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> What are my fellow Necromancers running?
> I'm running a dagger/warhorn and an axe/dagger. Have you guys found a better working build? I didn't much care for our staff abilities, I found them to be pretty lame but maybe I'm missing some combination. It just seems like I do way more damage being a meleemancer.


I havent touched My Necro yet, payed it in the Beta, i was running with D/D and Staff - seemed solid, just a shame that they nerfed the conditions so much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I have been doing the poi's, vista views, rendom events... I have nit got into the crafting, doesn't that always give you crappy items anyways?? Like I'm down to learn if it ranks me up faster.. I'm finding the learning curve at first abit overwhelming, especially the layout of the main city ..
> Last mmo's I've players where pso, psu, and swtor..
> I guess its the crafting that's holding me back, so what do I need to learn, I already went to a armor and weapon crafter, never been to the rest


Crafting = Do It!
Seriously it gives INSANE xp and you can make some very good items, im currently a Cook and Jewel crafter, but plan on getting all the professions upto Max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I strongly believe they only used the name for money,


I thought as its based on Guild Wars 1 and they had those factions and such thats why it was called guild Wars, but they have said GvG will be in the game - though no mention of when


----------



## drufause

Having never played Guild Wars before I so far am liking the system in Guild Wars 2. But the spam/password sniffers are fast... I'm Already getting Guild Wars 2 .. "someone changed your email account registered to Guild Wars 2" password sniffing emails at the wrong email address.


----------



## bogey1337

I just went to the underwater dungeon puzzle in the char area. Its pretty awesome since you have to work with players you dont know to solve the puzzle.







You get a great feeling of accomplishment afterwards.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> It's hilarious when people go to execute me, but they end up executing my illusions so I just get up again.


Exactly, its amazingly hilarious. I didn't know if Id like the character really because at lower levels I was just kind of like bleh.. maybe I should try something else. Now when i get bored with PVE I hit up some PVP and it makes me love my character again lol.

If anyone has started a sylvari, HOW IN THE HECK DID YOU BEAT MIRROR MIRROR? I cannot get past this story line quest and its driving me nuts. It lowers me down to level 16 and I noone seems to want to help me in game.


----------



## bogey1337

I encountered a mesmer in pvp. There was three of us and only him. We got pawned.







I cant seem to find the real one and the damage from the illusion hurts overtime.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I encountered a mesmer in pvp. There was three of us and only him. We got pawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find the real one and the damage from the illusion hurts overtime.


haha the only thing Ive found I have trouble with are necromancers. They give me a good run for my money. Gaurdians can be a pain but I can usually wear them down.

So many people dont roll around and stuff. I think thats why im so confusing. Ill throw down an illusion and roll away and they dont notice. Im not really sure what happens lol.


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I encountered a mesmer in pvp. There was three of us and only him. We got pawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find the real one and the damage from the illusion hurts overtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha the only thing Ive found I have trouble with are necromancers. They give me a good run for my money. Gaurdians can be a pain but I can usually wear them down.
> 
> So many people dont roll around and stuff. I think thats why im so confusing. Ill throw down an illusion and roll away and they dont notice. Im not really sure what happens lol.
Click to expand...

It can get a little frustrating when confronting a illusion mesmer. I guess i tunnel vision a lot on a target only to find out its a fake one.
Good necros are hard to kill. Im usually rolling a tanky build on my warrior but i find it hard to keep up with some necros.


----------



## rotary7

I rangers pet will protect you while you're down and start licking you to heal, Its great


----------



## thelamacmdr

https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2/events

Very very tempted to go right now, in fact I got all of my stuff ready to go but then realized I don't have anything for them to sign!


----------



## Outcasst

Make them sign your hands

Join on party member isn't working, again!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Make them sign your hands
> Join on party member isn't working, again!


I'm going!! If anyone ends up being crazy like me and going to the signing in West hollywood I shall be there. I look nothing like my avatar for the record!


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> I rangers pet will protect you while you're down and start licking you to heal, Its great


must be nice, the thief downed skills are for the most part, useless.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> must be nice, the thief downed skills are for the most part, useless.


But we can move a whopping 20 feet in ANY OF FOUR DIRECTIONS OF OUR CHOOSING!!!!









Or we can cloak... and remain in the exact same spot anyway.

Our downed skills are a bit depressing.

Also, I hit 30 today


----------



## Outcasst

Thief quest bugged in Lion's Arch. Cannot progress!

Also, spelling fail?


----------



## HybLeaf

Hey guys, I just joined today and anyone having problems registering? I'm not getting any email confirmation.
And the launcher is saying my drivers have know errors (301.42) and it's telling me to update to 304.79 Beta, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## remz1337

check your junk mail, the last email i got from anet(to authorize my pc) was in my junk


----------



## remz1337

haha i played more with my main then my entire account!? XD


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> check your junk mail, the last email i got from anet(to authorize my pc) was in my junk


Sadly, its not in there either.
Its is true from what I'm hearing, that GW2 is buggy and glitchy like no tomorrow and anet isn't doing a good job?


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Hey guys, I just joined today and anyone having problems registering? I'm not getting any email confirmation.
> And the launcher is saying my drivers have know errors (301.42) and it's telling me to update to 304.79 Beta, can anyone confirm this?


the new beta drivers (306.02) are currently the best drivers for GW.

Not sure about the "known errors" but I have heard nothing but good things from the beta drivers








Quote:


> But we can move a whopping 20 feet in ANY OF FOUR DIRECTIONS OF OUR CHOOSING!!!!
> 
> Or we can cloak... and remain in the exact same spot anyway.
> 
> Our downed skills are a bit depressing.
> 
> Also, I hit 30 today


teleporting / stealth are completely useless. You would think that you could teleport away from the mob, and stealth, but it almost always fails. Once I stealth, the mob just comes back and starts wacking on me again...

It wouldn't be so bad if the dagger throw thing didn't agro additional mobs with its aoe effect.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Thought this vista was awesome


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Thought this vista was awesome

















where is that?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is that?


Shiverpeak Mountains, Wayfarer Foothills, Hangrammr Climb.

The vista is by the bridge. Enjoy


----------



## Unstableiser

Having great fun with my current Mesmer setup: Scepter and Pistol/Torch and a Staff as secondary. Mirror images and sig of domination. I can really churn out the phantasms etc and keep blowing them up, swapping to staff for chaos storm and quick muster of two more. Esp love the pistol because the dualist combines well if you set it up with chaos storm


----------



## mrsmiles

im loving my guardian more then i am my thief currently lvl 38 thief and 28 guardian.

hammer + sword and torch is awesome.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Where can I buy eu cd key with FAST or instant delivery?


----------



## salvanos

anyone know what to do with rare armor type for lvl 46-57?
i got load of them, nice stat's but different armor make it unusable for my char
ps. i won't make any char with heavy armor

any hint for average price if i just sold it?
or just salvage it?


----------



## PureBlackFire

some beginner thief gameplay. I like it, but guardian, mesmer and warrior are going to be my main characters.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm level 12 now. Playing thief.. I haven't done any crafting should I? How's the exp from it? I'm finding my self a bit low of a level for the content now.


----------



## Unstableiser

Loving Mesmer more and more, switched to dual sword and instead of staff as backup weapon, can take on ridiculous amounts of mobs at once and just keep being 'somewhere else' It's a very mobile class, even with the melee swords its a quick in-out, I always choose advanced classes for the flexibility and this type of gameplay that comes with thinking, Mesmer looks to be my favourite MMO type it's perfect








Quote:


> I'm level 12 now. Playing thief.. I haven't done any crafting should I? How's the exp from it? I'm finding my self a bit low of a level for the content now.


Crafting gives you a huge amount of XP for discovering items and making a few, and doesnt' take long, you can gain a lvl or two really fast by using up all them mats you collected.


----------



## Sazexa

Suppose you can now count me in on the discussions, videos, and screen shots. ;]


----------



## Bonkers

I have a friend whose logged 57 hours and he is lvl 56. Ive logged 16 hours and I am lvl 16. Seems like its pretty much an hour per level give or take a little bit. Of course it slows down some the higher you get and Ive probably put in 3-5 hours in pvp.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm level 12 now. Playing thief.. I haven't done any crafting should I? How's the exp from it? I'm finding my self a bit low of a level for the content now.


The exp is quite good, I find. Crafting is really more of a pastime than anything else... I only use a few of the things I make for myself.

It just seems like a waste to pass all those resources while adventuring and not use them


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> the new beta drivers (306.02) are currently the best drivers for GW.
> Not sure about the "known errors" but I have heard nothing but good things from the beta drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teleporting / stealth are completely useless. You would think that you could teleport away from the mob, and stealth, but it almost always fails. Once I stealth, the mob just comes back and starts wacking on me again...
> It wouldn't be so bad if the dagger throw thing didn't agro additional mobs with its aoe effect.


pletny of people have said the newest beta drivers are not good for them, myself included


----------



## djriful

AC dungeon is really tough... oh man how many more wipes we need to have? And one noob keeps on running into mob and open all the tombs...


----------



## Obrien

It irks me somewhat that I cannot have a Sylvari Elementalist named "Weedz Begaune" due to the word weed yet I saw someone named "Violent Blood Orgy"? Common ANet be consistent >.>

In other news I found my old pre-paid visa had $21.90 on it. So I checked taxation laws and currency exchange and I got myself 2 more char slots







I even have $0.60 left!

However, all my characters are still level 1 except for my level 43 Guardian.


----------



## Zen00

Don't buy extra character slots, I'm sure when they release the new expansions they'll come with free slots. Or whatever.


----------



## Escatore

Crap.

I forgot to apply my serial number - the game just kicked me off.

I guess I'm going to have to pick it up tomorrow =/


----------



## eternal7trance

I like this game overall so far. But it's really sad that they still have issues with people in the same party not being able to get in the same instance, trading post keeps going down and mail keeps going down.

I can't even do a dungeon with my wife unless I get really lucky one time and we happen to get in the same instance.

And lastly, there's low level events that are still bugged even though we had all those beta tests.


----------



## pjBSOD

Getting more & more tired of this game as the days go by. Trading Post was up every single beta weekend without a hiccup, and it's been 7 days since launch and it is still not available to all players. PvP has been down and buggy all day. Getting network errors when trying to queue, getting kicked back to lobby, etc.

I mean, the game is fun, but not when half the damn features are broken every single day, and then new issues appear after every new build. I can write a story on how awful this launch has been.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

How do I walk in this game? My movement is choppy. Walk forward, turn, walk forward, turn... I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Suppose you can now count me in on the discussions, videos, and screen shots. ;]


Is that a windows skin or linux?


----------



## Sazexa

Alright. So, I've really only tested out the elementalist (level 6 or 7) but I'm REALLY enjoying it.

I can't figure out which weapon combination is best for general use, to go with.

Scepter and Dagger (Pretty good power, attacks pretty quick.)
Dagger and Dagger (Moderate power, very quick attacks.)
Staff (Slow, power-house attacks.)

What do you guys think?


----------



## HaiiYaa

So tempted to buy but the only only trustworthy place that still have online keys in stock cost 68$


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Alright. So, I've really only tested out the elementalist (level 6 or 7) but I'm REALLY enjoying it.
> I can't figure out which weapon combination is best for general use, to go with.
> Scepter and Dagger (Pretty good power, attacks pretty quick.)
> Dagger and Dagger (Moderate power, very quick attacks.)
> Staff (Slow, power-house attacks.)
> What do you guys think?


I tried an elementalist at level 7 and I much preferred the staff. It gave me more crowd control which was a bonus as the cast times are a lot slower than going one hand with an offhand.

But it is only level 7 so in the future you might benefit from other weapon combinations. You could always use the staff and then switch out mid-combat to see what you prefer.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> So tempted to buy but the only only trustworthy place that still have online keys in stock cost 68$


So go to a shop? Thats what im doing!


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> So go to a shop? Thats what im doing!


buy me a copy? everything is closed here


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> 3. w v w siege wasting money, not good for early gamer, need to calculate the range and trajectory too for catapult and trebuchet
> well the enemy got brain, they just spamming arrow barrel, hurt enough ... great aoe for defense


And at what point of the discussion is it bad to have a brain and know a little bit about ballistics?

Last time I checked, games having realistic physics on something like a catapult was good.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey guys, if anyone of you are interested in joining my guild it is "End Of Line" feel free to join


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think it's interesting how much disparity there seems to be as far as overall/specific reviews and opinions of this game. Not just here specifically but all over the web.

Perhaps it's the fact that I haven't played a large number of MMOs (in fact only GW1 since the Everquest and Ultima Online days), but I find it plenty frustrating - however, I don't even have the problems that most people seem to be having. I've never had a connection issue, never had a black screen, never crashed for any reason (other than 'updates' from them) - but I have to agree with pjBSOD as far as the messaging and trading post issues. I'm a software developer myself - enterprise not entertainment - so I'm no stranger to the numerous unexpected issues that can arise from rolling out a new application have having a mob of inexperienced (or at least unfamiliar) users doing everything differently than you assumed they would during development.

I would actually have far less of an issue with their development if there were serious glitches in the mechanics of certain unusual bosses or event animations, or even of the partying system (which there are many issues with actually). These are complex coding issues and although I've been a developer for nearly 20 years... there's no way I could even dream of developing an immersive 3D game platform that could rival what I see in GW2... even if I had a team of 100 of me. However, simple web-service driven trade and messaging systems with robust security are much, much more simple to write and deploy (less so to maintain but I digress). And that's all before taking into consideration that it was working perfectly during all but the first closed beta - or at least that's what I hear - it had definitely been working during all the BWE's leading up to release that I played.

So that leaves two real possibilities as I see it:

1) They never really did any stress testing of resource scalability or they didn't apply any data developed during the stress testing to determine the number of additional servers to add to the cluster (although considering the way the different server 'worlds' operate, I don't think they're even using a true cluster and are instead doing some form of round-robin translation or node parsing scheme).
2) They made some sort of very simply-exploitable system that would allow not just the types of account exploitation they've admitted to thus far - but potentially much more broad security issues pertaining to nearly all of the Web-Service functionality of the game... perhaps even to the extent that financial information could be revealed (I doubt this last part... but considering the 'coincidental' suspension of 1st party sales of the game under the auspices of curtailing overloading... I am a little more worried about the fact that they have my CC info on hand).

I'm all for giving them time to work out the majority of the issues they're having, however I refuse to lose sight of the fact that they've been developing this game for the better part of 4 years by my last count and have had it in a largely playable state without many of the current issues over 4 months ago... so while I'm patient - I can also understand the outrage many are having.

I guess in the end I'm much more worried over potential security and privacy issues that may result from poor coding and/or analysis errors on their part than I am that a video game doesn't perform perfectly on one system or another. I think it took them about a year to get GW1 sorted out fairly well... and they were still tweaking/balancing game mechanics over 6 years later. This beta was way better than the GW1 disaster... but I'd hardly call this one a success.

Maybe it's just because I don't play all the other ones that have been apparently worse than this release... but if this were software I or my team had released... someone would be getting a pinkslip... and it would probably be me (if I hadn't caught that there were 'issues' long before deployment and delayed release until they were fixed).


----------



## Atham

I really like the game. I think I will buy it as it is only a one-time payment. Just need to wait until it costs a little less. 50€ is quite a lot for this game. I might wait until it is like half price or something. Might be getting this for Christmas or my birthday.

How are the servers? Are they "laggy" and all of that stuff?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How are the servers? Are they "laggy" and all of that stuff?


If the game being laggy is your concern, do not buy this game right now. Not only do servers experience random lag at times, but features are broken and some have been since pre-launch (24th of August). I don't want to sound like I hate the game, but I'm seeing past all the smoke and mirrors and realizing that this is an AWFUL launch. If they don't fix what's wrong soon, it's going to be TORtanic all over again.


----------



## Obrien

Personally, the number of issues I'm having are minimal. I see what I read and can understand the disdain at things that should be working by now considering they were already and its been long enough since pre-launch.

They have done a good job keeping stability. NA is doing better than EU in that field I suppose due to ANet being more familiar with their datacenter than their new one.

Overall, things are going splendidly for me at least and as far as I understand, most people. However a sizeable minority is having some pretty serious issues and from ANet I'd expect them to have resolved more than they have.

If people with issues stopped playing and came back in a week and still Trading Post is down and parties do not work and the game is still unstable. Yes, I'd be very dissapointed in ANet.


----------



## HighwayStar

Can someone please point to me a 3d mmo that had a "successful" launch? I've been playing MMO's a little over 10 years now and I really can't remember a single game that launched better than GW2.


----------



## bogey1337

Its been pretty much ok for me and my guild since launch. Few kinks here and there but everything got fixed and is not interfering my enjoyment. I cant say for the wvw people since i havent tried it yet. The problem i see right now is the trading post. Also, arenanet may want to start hiring more people. 300 heads may not be enough to run this game. Anyways, back to Divinity's Reach. Must complete map.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Can someone please point to me a 3d mmo that had a "successful" launch? I've been playing MMO's a little over 10 years now and I really can't remember a single game that launched better than GW2.


Please correct me if I am wrong, but from what I vividly remember, Aion had a beautiful launch (even though the game tanked).


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Can someone please point to me a 3d mmo that had a "successful" launch? I've been playing MMO's a little over 10 years now and I really can't remember a single game that launched better than GW2.


I have been playing MMO's since the night WoW launched. Now you want a ****ty launch it was WoW. GW2 is a really smooth launch. I have very minimal lag on my server and im pulling 50fps in game








.
Only thing I would complain about is the lack of time I have to play the game.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Is that a windows skin or linux?


Sorry for the delayed response.
I'm running Windows 7. That's a skin I downloaded and modified for a program called rqinmeter.


----------



## Bonkers

The trading post is the only complaint Ive had so far. Other than that Ive experienced minimal lag and everything has been wonderful.


----------



## conzilla

The game has has some minor glitches for me and my guild small d.c. issues, a little lag here and there. no crossfire support to speak of. But all in all the game is amazing for a mmo at launch.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Thief quest bugged in Lion's Arch. Cannot progress!
> Also, spelling fail?


I'm experiencing the same bug. That happen after you join the Order of Whisper and need to go to Lion Arch. I search on google and there are others with the same problem.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1185734-Stealing-Secrets-quest-bug
http://www.gamespot.com/guild-wars-2/forum/stealing-secrets-quest-bugged-possible-spoilers-63926492/
http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/58628-story-quest-stealing-secrets/
http://www.guildwars2forum.com/threads/10385-Stealing-secrets-quest-wont-update

I send a bug report. I hope this get fix because it looks I can't do dungeons if I don't finish this quest


----------



## djriful

This always happens when I want to get a name.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This always happens when I want to get a name.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1030418/


Yep, I was picking out names for like 15 minutes before one worked.


----------



## HaiiYaa

I have been trying to create a character for hours now. It keeps saying "Unable to connect to login server"

anyone else experiencing this? This is getting extremely frustrating


----------



## HarrisLam

so ive been playing for quite a while now, I travel to most places in the home city (human), struggling to get to lv 15 and above

is it just me or is the story quests REALLY hard? I was just doing "breaking the blade", I failed at lv 10, failed again at lv 12, I came back at lv 13 to find myself downgraded to effective lv10, which is fine because I got extra skills and all

Still took me countless times to kill that woman doc that does poison in her gunshots. The whole reason I killed her at the end was that I swapped back to another healing scheme and killed her AFTER I fell with the rock throwing....

I was using thief with both skill slots to be passive (power and precision), 3 trait points all in Critical hits.

dual pistols when dealing with the bandits, and then switched to dual daggors when killing the Doc, cuz whats the point of using pistols if I can't dodge her shots?

Any suggestions to my build?


----------



## Kaldari

I'm not sure what people are talking about with the lag. Perhaps only some servers are getting it, but I haven't gotten any lag that I could notice. The only issues are the TP and mail periodically going down for me. I haven't had to mail anything while it was down, so that really wasn't an "issue" for me personally. The TP thing sucks though. I've luckily been able to get things up here and there while it was up to get things out of my inventory. I'm honestly surprised how long it's taking them to fix it. Seems like they're working hard at it though. I'm pretty happy with the launch overall.

I'm really happy with how they're addressing botting and other game abuse. Zero tolerance seems like a good policy to me.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so ive been playing for quite a while now, I travel to most places in the home city (human), struggling to get to lv 15 and above
> 
> is it just me or is the story quests REALLY hard? I was just doing "breaking the blade", I failed at lv 10, failed again at lv 12, I came back at lv 13 to find myself downgraded to effective lv10, which is fine because I got extra skills and all
> 
> Still took me countless times to kill that woman doc that does poison in her gunshots. The whole reason I killed her at the end was that I swapped back to another healing scheme and killed her AFTER I fell with the rock throwing....
> 
> I was using thief with both skill slots to be passive (power and precision), 3 trait points all in Critical hits.
> 
> dual pistols when dealing with the bandits, and then switched to dual daggors when killing the Doc, cuz whats the point of using pistols if I can't dodge her shots?
> 
> Any suggestions to my build?


I suggest trying out dagger pistol. With this you can keep a blind on the target almost all the time. I've been using it since lvl 20 and it's by far my favorite.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's interesting how much disparity there seems to be as far as overall/specific reviews and opinions of this game. Not just here specifically but all over the web.
> Perhaps it's the fact that I haven't played a large number of MMOs (in fact only GW1 since the Everquest and Ultima Online days), but I find it plenty frustrating - however, I don't even have the problems that most people seem to be having. I've never had a connection issue, never had a black screen, never crashed for any reason (other than 'updates' from them) - but I have to agree with pjBSOD as far as the messaging and trading post issues. I'm a software developer myself - enterprise not entertainment - so I'm no stranger to the numerous unexpected issues that can arise from rolling out a new application have having a mob of inexperienced (or at least unfamiliar) users doing everything differently than you assumed they would during development.
> I would actually have far less of an issue with their development if there were serious glitches in the mechanics of certain unusual bosses or event animations, or even of the partying system (which there are many issues with actually). These are complex coding issues and although I've been a developer for nearly 20 years... there's no way I could even dream of developing an immersive 3D game platform that could rival what I see in GW2... even if I had a team of 100 of me. However, simple web-service driven trade and messaging systems with robust security are much, much more simple to write and deploy (less so to maintain but I digress). And that's all before taking into consideration that it was working perfectly during all but the first closed beta - or at least that's what I hear - it had definitely been working during all the BWE's leading up to release that I played.
> So that leaves two real possibilities as I see it:
> 1) They never really did any stress testing of resource scalability or they didn't apply any data developed during the stress testing to determine the number of additional servers to add to the cluster (although considering the way the different server 'worlds' operate, I don't think they're even using a true cluster and are instead doing some form of round-robin translation or node parsing scheme).
> 2) They made some sort of very simply-exploitable system that would allow not just the types of account exploitation they've admitted to thus far - but potentially much more broad security issues pertaining to nearly all of the Web-Service functionality of the game... perhaps even to the extent that financial information could be revealed (I doubt this last part... but considering the 'coincidental' suspension of 1st party sales of the game under the auspices of curtailing overloading... I am a little more worried about the fact that they have my CC info on hand).
> I'm all for giving them time to work out the majority of the issues they're having, however I refuse to lose sight of the fact that they've been developing this game for the better part of 4 years by my last count and have had it in a largely playable state without many of the current issues over 4 months ago... so while I'm patient - I can also understand the outrage many are having.
> I guess in the end I'm much more worried over potential security and privacy issues that may result from poor coding and/or analysis errors on their part than I am that a video game doesn't perform perfectly on one system or another. I think it took them about a year to get GW1 sorted out fairly well... and they were still tweaking/balancing game mechanics over 6 years later. This beta was way better than the GW1 disaster... but I'd hardly call this one a success.
> Maybe it's just because I don't play all the other ones that have been apparently worse than this release... but if this were software I or my team had released... someone would be getting a pinkslip... and it would probably be me (if I hadn't caught that there were 'issues' long before deployment and delayed release until they were fixed).


Wow. Good post.

So your concerns are principally about security and not necessarily the issues with gameplay? See, I had never even stopped to consider that.

I seem to be one of the only ones here who's actually... _disappointed_ with ArenaNet for these issues. It seems as though every time I express my opinions, they're subjected to a rather chilly reception. I understand that there are certainly unforeseen errors that arise, and HighwayStar has a point,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Can someone please point to me a 3d mmo that had a "successful" launch? I've been playing MMO's a little over 10 years now and I really can't remember a single game that launched better than GW2.


But I still feel as though things should be going a little bit more smoothly.
I feel like the "stress tests" did not accomplish what they set out to do. People will predictably counter by saying "Well, the stress tests didn't even have that many people."

To which I respond "Then why did they even happen?" What's the point of a stress test that doesn't actually provide a realistic view of what's going to happen?

But as a developer, DiGiCiDAL, maybe you can give us some insight on what's going to happen next. It's been five days since the three day head start began, and the trading post is still experiencing issues. I have heard that this is because of the sheer number of people attempting to use it. That seems like a pretty insurmountable problem to me. Short of waiting for people to get tired of the game and stop playing, how are they planning to fix the TP so that it works for this many people?

Other than the TP, I think the game is fantastic, and I haven't had that many real issues. Just a connection problem on the first night of the head start, and a godmode ghost boss in Blazeridge Steppes.


----------



## JAM3S121

I think this game is coded poorly or something.

Running LinX and prime95 for a couple hours and my computer and temps are 100% safe and stable.

When I play gw2 my northbridge temps get really high, like instead of being 55-62c like it usually it is it shoots up to 75c and my motherboard has a red LED light that lights up. I have 2 fans that blow air into that direction so I'm not sure whats up..I have tested it also running heaven and linx and still the nb temps don't get as hot as when playing GW2


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I have to be honest. I need help understanding this game. I have it but I really don't know what to do or where to go. Been a long time since I played a MMO and the only ones I've played were WoW, RO and FFXI.

So far I'm not really enjoying the main story too much. WoW quest stories were awesome. RO story was kind of funny. FF had some pretty good role playing stories too. So far GW2 story has been putting me to sleep. The quest characters don't have much to say and are lacking the lore that takes me out of the role playing aspects of the game. Overall, I'm finding myself having a hard time accepting the fantasy world in which the game was created. I'm only level 6 so maybe this will fix itself as I play more.

For now, I just need some direction. Took me forever to figure out that I had to hold right click just to walk around. I was trying to use the number keys and avoid the mouse. Looks like I will break out my G13 for this game. Playing as a elementalist if that helps any. Prefer using a two handed staff as I like large spells.

Another question. Skill points. If I have 1 skill under the 7 button can I have another skill under that button as well or is it one or the other? I didn't want to waste any of my limited skill points on skills that I couldn't use together.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> For now, I just need some direction. Took me forever to figure out that I had to hold right click just to walk around. I was trying to use the number keys and avoid the mouse. Looks like I will break out my G13 for this game.


You can use WASD to move around. While holding W (moving forward), Tap R and then you can let go of W and you will be automatically moving forward. Tap any of the WASD keys to turn this off.

Personally, I use 1,2,3,4,5 for weapon skills, but since the other numbers are hard to reach while using WASD to move around, I rebound the 6,7,8,9 and 10 skills to Z,E,R,C, and G, respectively. I remapped autorun to my forward mouse button since I had rebound the R key. I also set my F1 class skill (Steal, the one and only class skill I have as a Thief) to my back mouse button. I'm not sure how many class skills Elementalists have, so I dunno if this would be the best method for you, but it works wonderfully for me.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I think this game is coded poorly or something.
> Running LinX and prime95 for a couple hours and my computer and temps are 100% safe and stable.
> When I play gw2 my northbridge temps get really high, like instead of being 55-62c like it usually it is it shoots up to 75c and my motherboard has a red LED light that lights up. I have 2 fans that blow air into that direction so I'm not sure whats up..I have tested it also running heaven and linx and still the nb temps don't get as hot as when playing GW2


I think it's probably poorly coded/optimized. I should be able to play on full setting at my resolution with over 60 FPS, but it doesn't like to stay at 60 for long. I play at 2560 x 1440 which is a lot, but this isn't that demanding of a game, I think some future updates will make it run smoother. I've also noticed that cutscenes and other animations/visual effects seem to be limited to 50 tops. I don't know if that will change or not...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> If the game being laggy is your concern, do not buy this game right now. Not only do servers experience random lag at times, but features are broken and some have been since pre-launch (24th of August). I don't want to sound like I hate the game, but I'm seeing past all the smoke and mirrors and realizing that this is an AWFUL launch. If they don't fix what's wrong soon, it's going to be TORtanic all over again.


I have to agree even with all the hat i have been getting and people moaning about what i have been saying, the launch WASNT that bad at the start but the long the time goes its just getting worse and worse the Trading Post has been open for all of a few hours since the game released, get MAJOR lag at times, DCs and everything are common place for quite a few people (me included) the servers are terrible in my opinion

The Over flow design is terrible for making Parties for dungeons and such as you all have too either be in over flow or in the game too do a dungeon and thats only if the party system wants too work, alot of the dungeons are very buggy, quests and story missions and events are buggy though not all of them, the Guild and chat system is VERY buggy as well from what i hear alot of the higher lvl 60+ content is very buggy and when you hit lvl 80 you have ZERO too do other then go back and do stuff that you could have done at lower levels such as Spvp which shockingly is broken as well

Im not sure if the game has a single aspect that isnt buggy or broken

My GPU temps sky rocket as well i hit 80c+ on this game NO other game i have goes past 55-60c :/


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm just curious why 50-60fps is just a horrible thought for some. I get 40 in some areas and the game seems to run smooth

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bacheezi

Thought this was a cool shot










and apparently the empire built the Death Star on the surface in GW2?


----------



## tael

Out of the 6 areas I cleared I've only seen 2 bugged events. They have quite obviously been working on the TP, they rotate it being active for a random 25-50% of players at a time. Try every once in a while and you will get it. I imagine they are working on infrastructure improvements for it. I assume their tech for it didn't scale as they wanted it to, causing all the problems and drops in it.
People are complaining about things that they are obviously aware of and fixing, acting like ArenaNet intentionally designed them that way.
I don't know why people do PC gaming if they get so upset over things like this.


----------



## phantomphenom

Sure, the game is buggy in places, but for some of you guys to say it was poorly made....its out of line. More than half of the games issues is due to over volume of the servers. This is a triple a release. Peopl buying and logging in for the first time will happen a lot over the next few weeks. The issues will take time to fix. Their #1 priority is increasing server caps and servers as thousands of people who bought the game still can't get in. How would you feel beinglocked out of a popular video game for a week after release? At least we are playing it. If you thought launch was gonna go smoothe then tell me what type of weed you all are smoking. Instead of complaining, let us help the game. Continue to report bugs and errors, let them get more people into the game while they fix things. Too many people in the servers is what's causing the lag and the fact that the server count was downgraded since bwe2 is clearily a mistake. You can't blame them because no one could tell how big of a pop the game would get. Id take it as a compliment if all server are full with way more people waiting to get in. Its better to have more server needed later than to have many servers at the start and have some unpopulated for quiet a time. Too many people accessing the trading post WILL cause the type of issues we all have, not bcoz its broken to begin with. Please stay possitive. I believe in anet.


----------



## Brulf

For a game that everyone seems to be claiming as buggy and laggy, i have had nothing but a blast


















some of the views from the vistas look awesome, this would have to be one of the best mmos i have played in a long time


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> But as a developer, DiGiCiDAL, maybe you can give us some insight on what's going to happen next. It's been five days since the three day head start began, and the trading post is still experiencing issues. I have heard that this is because of the sheer number of people attempting to use it. That seems like a pretty insurmountable problem to me. Short of waiting for people to get tired of the game and stop playing, how are they planning to fix the TP so that it works for this many people?
> Other than the TP, I think the game is fantastic, and I haven't had that many real issues. Just a connection problem on the first night of the head start, and a godmode ghost boss in Blazeridge Steppes.


Well on the first point, I can't really comment - I have no idea how they are managing the development team (or if they are even managing them at all)... and I'm not qualified to comment on the quality of their code (especially on the game engine side). At a guess the problems people are having with the game running poorly are caused by one of two things - only one of which is even partially their fault. My guess is that performance issues is actually a good thing... it means that the game engine, or at least the _rendering_ engine are forward-engineered. Meaning that if you are not running a triple GTX680 rig you should be running the game at "medium" levels across the board - maybe even less. That is how it should be IMO - because if GW2 has as long a life as GW1 - then it still has to look halfway decent to gamers 5-6 years from today. The other possibility and the only one that I could potentially fault them for is the networking layer or the overall latencies at their datacenters or at least entering their datacenters... something like this is potentially their problem, but it could just as easily be their backbone provider or colo's fault for not preparing adequately for the increase in bandwidth.

If you simply think of it in terms of the updates being pushed out it gets really scary. For example if 1000 people per day download the client (and that's a very small percentage of what I expect the actual numbers are) then the client transfers alone amount to 10-15TB of data PER DAY... I would expect they're pulling 5-10 times that during these early days. Handling that kind of throughput in a LAN is difficult... it makes my head spin to think of having to manage that traffic on top of everything else they are dealing with. Now as far as gameplay it doesn't seem to require anything too significant - but just as it is with anything else... latency is the biggest issue even if throughput requirements aren't significant. Think of the situation with CS lag.... now imagine that instead of having users all over the country running servers (many of which are hosted on other nodes within your ISP's network) all of the CS servers run out of one or two datacenters. Basically, most of the country would never play CS... unless it was at a LAN.

As far as the TP issue... there is absolutely no reason why it cannot be open now (to my mind at least) other than a horrible nightmare of security or functionality - like maybe it's vulnerable to SQL injection or JSON packet forging schemes (like basically being able to run a script that tells the TP server that you are selling 10K of something you don't even own one of and having it just list it anyway and give you the money).

The one thing that you can guarantee is that the hacker farms and farming pools in China have been gearing up for this for as long as GW2 has been in development - as well as every other game that has the potential to create real-world wealth from electronic objects. When taking all of these things into consideration - I think they are doing a great job as far as working to stop exploits before they ruin the game economy for everyone. I just wish they would have hired a few more of the upper management members from Bilzzard, etc... to help them not make some of the same mistakes as others in the same field have made. I find it hard to believe that they couldn't afford them.









As far as how the game itself runs... I'm nothing but impressed and am enjoying it immensely. It's just a blast wandering around looking at the environment that it's easy to overlook some of the rough edges. However, I won't be purchasing anything further from them until I'm sure they have the backend security hardened sufficiently... I remember the mass-hacking debacle of GW1 all too well (even though I personally didn't have my financial information stolen or my account hacked).


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Noticed that my i7 2600k at stock and GTX 580 Xtreme has some issues, especially running in all high and going to the Black Citadel area and looking down while standing around the Asura Gate, with framerates dropping to 19 LOL.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm running a 4ghz FX-8150, 8GB 1600 and a GTX5660TI on medium tweaked settings. Some things are turned high, like animations. I get pretty decent frames just about everywhere. Black Citadel gave me lower fps also. I averaged in open world 50-90fps

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Scorpion49

I've had a few areas give me really poor frame rates, and usually alt-tabbing out of the game and back in fixes it. I'm having a lot of fun completing the quests and exploring, I just noticed today I was lvl 36 and not even trying to get there. I was just curious and exploring all of the starter areas for each race. Even with the few issues that have cropped up, I feel it was worth my money if I can get so far into the game without even caring what my level is.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm enjoying the game immensely

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bacheezi

I'm noticing my I7 920 isn't being utilized 100%. While playing my fps can drop to 20 or 30 and both cards sit at 40%. This doesn't happen in other games. I know the cpu can push the cards to 100%.

I guess the cards could be getting bottlenecked by the vram... I'll compare between 2d surround and 1080p tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> I'm noticing my I7 920 isn't being utilized 100%. While playing my fps can drop to 20 or 30 and both cards sit at 40%. This doesn't happen in other games. I know the cpu can push the cards to 100%.
> I guess the cards could be getting bottlenecked by the vram... I'll compare between 2d surround and 1080p tomorrow.
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I don't think it is, it seems to me sometimes the games engine does not cause the cards to run 3d clocks especially after a loading screen. Monitoring with afterburner every time I get a huge frame rate dip my card clocked itself down for no apparent reason. Black Citadel is the worst, sometimes it drops to 2.7fps and the card will idle at 400mhz.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Noticed that my i7 2600k at stock and GTX 580 Xtreme has some issues, especially running in all high and going to the Black Citadel area and looking down while standing around the Asura Gate, with framerates dropping to 19 LOL.


Just a liiiiiiiiiittle bit more juice out of that 2600k might make a difference... I saw a huge improvement when I overclocked my 2600k.

Sure, that was up to 4.5GHz, but I'm sure you could still get good results at 3.9.

EDIT: You're running a GTX 580... you shouldn't be having graphical issues with the game o.0


----------



## JAM3S121

My 75 engineer









Wearing a level 75 exotic rifle and my abyss dye!
I need to start taking screenshots with fraps or somethings, quality seems crappy for the SS


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Just a liiiiiiiiiittle bit more juice out of that 2600k might make a difference... I saw a huge improvement when I overclocked my 2600k.
> Sure, that was up to 4.5GHz, but I'm sure you could still get good results at 3.9.
> EDIT: You're running a GTX 580... you shouldn't be having graphical issues with the game o.0


Guess what? I do too. It usually happens when I rotate the camera really fast ie. during WvWvW to check whether I got some sneaky mesmer/thief behind me or not, and especially when I alt-tab out of the game and back into the game. The "back into the game" part lags so bad that I saw my fps dips below 20. I guess I'll have to check up on my card a bit and probably squeeze some more juices out of it.

PS. I use the beta driver that was just released for GW2 too, and still get random artifacts from time to time.


----------



## JAM3S121

i always get the fps drops when rotating the camera.. really annoying









i also get 60-90 fps but turning on vsync my fps doesn't even reach 55. Awesome anet thanks for screen tearing


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> I don't want to sound like I hate the game, but I'm seeing past all the smoke and mirrors and realizing that this is an AWFUL launch.


It depends on what were you expecting...

I was taking for granted there would be issues, so I'm not surprised. I'm a bit pissed that the player-to-player trading didn't work and that the trading post was in maintenance. Besides that, I can enjoy a game without those features.


----------



## salvanos

is it just me, or complete the map on higher lvl give more experience reard than on low lvl?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> is it just me, or complete the map on higher lvl give more experience reard than on low lvl?


I haven't noticed that, but I do like how you still get the same percentage of your experience bar while completing lower areas. I'm almost done with a 40-50 area while being 60+ the whole time, and it felt just like any other area difficulty and leveling wise.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So after downloading the new 306.02 drivers, my FPS skyrocketed from 80 to 100+. So I decided to overclock my gpu...I'm now sitting over 150 fps. You don't notice the difference but it is pretty awesome knowing my 670 is really giving me bang for my buck.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So after downloading the new 306.02 drivers, my FPS skyrocketed from 80 to 100+. So I decided to overclock my gpu...I'm now sitting over 150 fps. You don't notice the difference but it is pretty awesome knowing my 670 is really giving me bang for my buck.


There's no way a 670 is doing maxed minus supersampling at 150 FPS. I would sacrifice some of that framerate for some more eye candy.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> There's no way a 670 is doing maxed minus supersampling at 150 FPS. I would sacrifice some of that framerate for some more eye candy.


Yeah I would have to assume that it's at default settings with no supersampling... either that or that's one hell of an overclock (and a 1:10000 gpu sample then)









Either that or he's playing at a very low resolution.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah I would have to assume that it's at default settings with no supersampling... either that or that's one hell of an overclock (and a 1:10000 gpu sample then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or he's playing at a very low resolution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> There's no way a 670 is doing maxed minus supersampling at 150 FPS. I would sacrifice some of that framerate for some more eye candy.


Yeah I don't think I'm using supersampling. Everything else is on full and I'm playing on 1920 x 1080 resolution. Apologies there. I'll switch it on and see what the changes are. Didn't mean to get your hopes up


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah I don't think I'm using supersampling. Everything else is on full and I'm playing on 1920 x 1080 resolution. Apologies there. I'll switch it on and see what the changes are. Didn't mean to get your hopes up


My guess would be shadows and LOD are on high instead of ultra too. Some of the settings go higher than "high". Not trying to piss on your party or anything. Just figured you would want to know.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> My guess would be shadows and LOD are on high instead of ultra too. Some of the setting go higher than "high".


Everything is as high as possible. The only thing that isn't is supersampling. Not looking for trouble either, just stating I'm impressed by what Precision X is displaying


----------



## Scorpion49

So I found a spot where my GPU is at 99% with vsync off, then turned all options to maximum and started turning them down to the settings I play at which I found look best to me (I hate the post processing and depth blur for example), as the performance was fine even with everything maxed out. My GPU is a GTX 680 Lightning at 1250mhz daily clocks and I'm running at 2560x1440.

Everything maxed: 69 fps
Post Processing off: 71 fps
Depth Blur off: 72 fps

The next three I can't see doing anything when they are maxed so I put them where the performance was best, I literally cannot tell the difference.

Shadows at high instead of ultra: 76 fps
Native instead of SS: 91 fps
Terrain and sky reflections only: 106 fps

Texture filtering, which I will suppose is AA turned off shoots my frames up to over 150, which I find strange. Also, turning the other settings down don't seem to have any effect on the frame rate beyond 1 fps or so.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I found a spot where my GPU is at 99% with vsync off, then turned all options to maximum and started turning them down to the settings I play at which I found look best to me (I hate the post processing and depth blur for example), as the performance was fine even with everything maxed out. My GPU is a GTX 680 Lightning at 1250mhz daily clocks and I'm running at 2560x1440.
> Everything maxed: 69 fps
> Post Processing off: 71 fps
> Depth Blur off: 72 fps
> The next three I can't see doing anything when they are maxed so I put them where the performance was best, I literally cannot tell the difference.
> Shadows at high instead of ultra: 76 fps
> Native instead of SS: 91 fps
> Terrain and sky reflections only: 106 fps
> Texture filtering, which I will suppose is AA turned off shoots my frames up to over 150, which I find strange. Also, turning the other settings down don't seem to have any effect on the frame rate beyond 1 fps or so.


I have a GTX 480 overclocked to 580 speeds and the only setting I can't set to max on 1200p resolution is SuperSampling. Everything else and I only occasionally dip to 30fps but mostly 40-60fps. With SS, my framerates plummet to 20-35fps constantly.


----------



## eternal7trance

Post processing is stupid anyways. Just makes everything look like you're in a dream as a ghost.


----------



## Stefy

Anyone knows why there is no arena in this game?


----------



## Fletcherea

I've remedied my constant black screen crashes.... It wasn't pc hardware at all, it was my cheap ass d-link router, I had to turn a few settings off on it, and blamo, played for 2 straight hours this morning.
NEVER had a 30 minute straight session, let alone 2 hours, it was amazing =D
Strange though, they weren't network errors, or disconnects, thats what threw me for a loop, its was black screening crashes, which felt like drivers/hardware stuff


----------



## Smo

Just got this game and it's my first MMO - loving it so far! Playing as a Norn Warrior and enjoying every minute.

(Anyone in the UK having connection issues right now?)


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Just got this game and it's my first MMO - loving it so far! Playing as a Norn Warrior and enjoying every minute.
> (Anyone in the UK having connection issues right now?)


GW2 Guru forums are saying that a lot of EU players are having trouble logging in/keeping connected today. Not just you, it seems


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Just got this game and it's my first MMO - loving it so far! Playing as a Norn Warrior and enjoying every minute.
> (Anyone in the UK having connection issues right now?)


I'm a Norn Warrior too!









I didn't realise it at the time but after playing with my tree elf friend, Norn ARE FRIGGEN GINORMOUS.

I picked medium height and I am still twice the height of a human.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canuck Boon*
> 
> GW2 Guru forums are saying that a lot of EU players are having trouble logging in/keeping connected today. Not just you, it seems


Good to know!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'm a Norn Warrior too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise it at the time but after playing with my tree elf friend, Norn ARE FRIGGEN GINORMOUS.
> I picked medium height and I am still twice the height of a human.


Ditto, I had no idea until I came across one of those little Yoda-type dudes. I thought it was a Rabbit and went to kill it then I realised it was a player!


----------



## salvanos

just curious

is it allright for gw2 not implement more "imba" weapon skill instead just 5 default slot skills?

or 2nd tier job like other game?


----------



## JAM3S121

I have some imba weapon skills, grenades as engineer stacks vulerability so fast I can get 20 stacks on a normal mob before it dies


----------



## JAM3S121

Map completion on mount maelstrom gave myself two exotic weapons, one a rifle and one a greatsword so i highly recommend doing 100% completion in zones labeled 60-70 or 65+.

I gave a buddy the greatsword, we've all been passing around crafting mats and stuff and i owed him.


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Anyone knows why there is no arena in this game?


Because it isn't WoW?

Game copies WoW = People denigrate it as a WoW clone
Game does something different to WoW = People complain that it isn't just like WoW

/head explodes


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> It depends on what were you expecting...
> I was taking for granted there would be issues, so I'm not surprised. I'm a bit pissed that the player-to-player trading didn't work and that the trading post was in maintenance. Besides that, I can enjoy a game without those features.


an awful launch was SWTOR.

GW2 has has its hiccups, but for the most part since I can actually log in and play, its been not bad.

But you can tell they rushed release... that trading post should have been working 100% at launch.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Because it isn't WoW?
> Game copies WoW = People denigrate it as a WoW clone
> Game does something different to WoW = People complain that it isn't just like WoW
> /head explodes


I'm just wondering, because GW1 had arena, and this is a so-called "PvP MMO", yet, there is no arena. It has nothing to do with WoW.


----------



## FLCLimax

what does everyone's character look like now?

My Ranger:




My Warrior:


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I'm just wondering, because GW1 had arena, and this is a so-called "PvP MMO", yet, there is no arena. It has nothing to do with WoW.


Yeah, some folk get a bit emotional for some reason and immediately spit "go play wow" at ya w/o ever having experiencing the original gw.
And the company doing all this wonderful stuffs name is ArenaNet







One of them future expacs, or something of the sorts will have it I would imagine though.


----------



## Unstableiser

Your Sylvari sprouted from a pumpkin.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Because it isn't WoW?
> Game copies WoW = People denigrate it as a WoW clone
> Game does something different to WoW = People complain that it isn't just like WoW
> /head explodes
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering, because GW1 had arena, and this is a so-called "PvP MMO", yet, there is no arena. It has nothing to do with WoW.
Click to expand...

Don't need arenas for a PvP game. Back in DAOC we set up small fights: 5v5, 4v4, 3v3, and so on.

Jeez that sounds like a "back in my day" answer lol. 27 ain't old I swear.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bonkers

Here are some screens





Sylvari Mesmer


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> an awful launch was SWTOR.
> GW2 has has its hiccups, but for the most part since I can actually log in and play, its been not bad.
> But you can tell they rushed release... that trading post should have been working 100% at launch.


Dungeons, Quests, events, Story Missions, Trading Post ALL should have been 100percent before releasing the game - lets not forget Chat lag and all the guild issues as well - they SHOULD have pulled back the release and made sure the game was 100percent or atleast 90-95percent before releasing it


----------



## rgrwng

I have been having a difficult time logging in since Saturday, and i have received no contact from support over this. anyone else having trouble with the email authentication? I have been in a state of panic all weekend, because i have not been able to play. i don't know if i had been one of the group to be banned over the weekend, but this is ridiculous! i should have never allowed email authentication, and now i cannot get into my account on the web or game. i am disappointed! i havent hacked or botted ever, so i hope i am not thrown into that bunch...and i am pretty sure all my characters are legitimately named within acceptable reason.

I have not been receiving authentication emails at all since - i am stressing out! I can still access my emails connected to Guild Wars 2, and have added the *[email protected]* to my safe sender's lists in both gmail and my 2 hotmail accounts. no emails from anyone all weekend is not fun at all when i cannot play after only 10 days of playing beforehand. (was in the 3 day head start program, too!)





Edit: also read this @ http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Game_status_updates. it was dated September 1st!
Quote:


> Email Authentication Email authentication is a feature we use to prevent hackers from gaining access to an account even if they know the account name and password. We suffered an outage of email authentication mails today, preventing players from authorizing logins from new locations. *This is now resolved.* When you receive an email authentication message, or any other email from [email protected], do not mark the email as spam! If you do, your email provider may prevent you from seeing any future email authentication messages.


No it ain't! can anyone explain or help out? i changed my passwords on friday before logging off, and maybe that was a huge mistake.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> an awful launch was SWTOR.
> GW2 has has its hiccups, but for the most part since I can actually log in and play, its been not bad.
> But you can tell they rushed release... that trading post should have been working 100% at launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dungeons, Quests, events, Story Missions, Trading Post ALL should have been 100percent before releasing the game - lets not forget Chat lag and all the guild issues as well - they SHOULD have pulled back the release and made sure the game was 100percent or atleast 90-95percent before releasing it
Click to expand...

Feels 90% to me 90% of the time









Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Feels 90% to me 90% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Me too, I wish he would beating a dead horse.... We get it, we've read the posts plenty of times over and over again. You didnt like launch, put the big boy undies on and go enjoy the game. There isnt that much wrong with it that you cant enjoy it and if these little things absolutely make you hate the game maybe you should reevaluate how critical you are of it.


----------



## Bacheezi

We should have brought a bigger boat...


----------



## Endergemini

Man, I have not been able to play this game as much as I would like to, but have really been enjoying the time I do get with it. It has been extremely easy for my buddy who is lvl 50 to meet up and quest with me being lvl 24, and us both to have a good time. The crafting discovery has been a nice leveling booster for me. My only issue I have is second guessing my choice of thief sometimes when I get my butt kicked by some mobs. Sword/pistol has been awesome and my offset is dual daggers, anyone play with anything different? My hp seems to just drop fairly quickly, but maybe that's because I have stacked precision on everything. The heal on attack sigil or whatever seems to do next to nothing...


----------



## Sazexa

Any tips for Warrior classes? My Warrior is only level 8.

I've been rolling with two axes as my main weapon... They kick some ass, in my opinion.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Any tips for Warrior classes? My Warrior is only level 8.
> I've been rolling with two axes as my main weapon... They kick some ass, in my opinion.


If it's fun then play it, ignore anyone if they tell you that it's too weak or not viable for X and X etc etc. All that matters is your play style tbh and what you like rolling with.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endergemini*
> 
> Man, I have not been able to play this game as much as I would like to, but have really been enjoying the time I do get with it. It has been extremely easy for my buddy who is lvl 50 to meet up and quest with me being lvl 24, and us both to have a good time. The crafting discovery has been a nice leveling booster for me. My only issue I have is second guessing my choice of thief sometimes when I get my butt kicked by some mobs. Sword/pistol has been awesome and my offset is dual daggers, anyone play with anything different? My hp seems to just drop fairly quickly, but maybe that's because I have stacked precision on everything. The heal on attack sigil or whatever seems to do next to nothing...


playing thief = steal health combo for 15 second ( evenveteran monster cannot harm u for 15 secs)

btw there some bug with deployable turret
only heal turret and rocket turret become ground targeted

btw anyone know what skill to push enemy foward?
it's really efective for w v w


----------



## phantomphenom

The best advice for playing Guild Wars 2 from me is..... forget about how you play mmorpg's in the past, and play this game at YOUR OWN PACE and do what you feel is fun and enjoyable. There is no rush to level 80. Swap between alternate toons. Don't throw materials away, store as muh as you can in the bank so your alternate toons can use them as well. If your in a guild and you have a lot of money or feel financially stable, give away items to guildies, even rare *yellow* weapons u have no use for, because a guildy will most likely return the favor when u need something. Sell or trade if it doesn't benefit your guild mates, friends and aquaintances and/or if your low on money or materials. Report glitches and help the game improve.
Now go and have fun. Take my advice if you want. Have a good evening.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Just got to Divinity's Reach...all I can say is WOW, my jaw dropped at the amount of detail they put into the city. It looks drop dead amazing.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If it's fun then play it, ignore anyone if they tell you that it's too weak or not viable for X and X etc etc. All that matters is your play style tbh and what you like rolling with.


I figured this would be the case.

I just want to get two, similar-skinned weapons, and a bad-ass looking armor set and I'll be happy. I think I have more fun in Guild Wars standing around looking bad ass and talking to friends than actually playing.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> We should have brought a bigger boat...


Oh no the shark is going eat us alive or better luck next time killing a great white shark instead


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> We should have brought a bigger boat...


why is the center so much darker?

Haven't seen it look like that on my surround


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Is the trading post fully functional and not laggy now?
If it works that brings crafting to my number one issue, need to increase drop rate of fine mats and maybe buff crafting exp gain. Constantly having to go back a zone to keep it with my level is not fun.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is the trading post fully functional and not laggy now?
> If it works that brings crafting to my number one issue, need to increase drop rate of fine mats and maybe buff crafting exp gain. Constantly having to go back a zone to keep it with my level is not fun.


Yea I hope it comes back up. It was down almost all day yesterday.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea I hope it comes back up. It was down almost all day yesterday.


Well Anet posted last night that it was up for everybody but I was already offline.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

How is triple monitor support for this game?
Thinking of trying it my portrait surround setup.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is the trading post fully functional and not laggy now?
> If it works that brings crafting to my number one issue, need to increase drop rate of fine mats and maybe buff crafting exp gain. Constantly having to go back a zone to keep it with my level is not fun.


I haven't had this issue. If you focus on discovery then you will out level your current tier of materials quite quickly. If you are just trying to make 1 item over and over again you will burn through a lot of materials but not necessarily level up enough for the next tier.

Since the game rewards you for everything you do, there is nothing wrong with farming a certain mob for crafting drops.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I haven't had this issue. If you focus on discovery then you will out level your current tier of materials quite quickly. If you are just trying to make 1 item over and over again you will burn through a lot of materials but not necessarily level up enough for the next tier.
> Since the game rewards you for everything you do, there is nothing wrong with farming a certain mob for crafting drops.


Thank you very much! I was wondering where all this crafting xp was at, but I wasn't discovering, no wonder.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Guess what? I do too. It usually happens when I rotate the camera really fast ie. during WvWvW to check whether I got some sneaky mesmer/thief behind me or not,


I know it's not quite the same because you don't feel like you're getting the whole scope but... there is a rear view camera bind that can alleviate that "watch your back" lag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How is triple monitor support for this game?
> Thinking of trying it my portrait surround setup.


Officially there is no support. Cut scenes tend to get cut in half with bad -vert.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I haven't had this issue. If you focus on discovery then you will out level your current tier of materials quite quickly. If you are just trying to make 1 item over and over again you will burn through a lot of materials but not necessarily level up enough for the next tier.
> Since the game rewards you for everything you do, there is nothing wrong with farming a certain mob for crafting drops.


I do exactly that, and I never have enough fine mats to get the last 20 levels until the next tier. And I do not consider farming one mob fun.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I do exactly that, and I never have enough fine mats to get the last 20 levels until the next tier. And I do not consider farming one mob fun.


My fine mats are tough to come by for armorsmithing. I'm actually always stocked up on metals, but I guess that makes sense since you need base metals for a lot of different profs, but most of the fine mats are used in multiple too. I would have no way to level something else that also used those fine mats since I am always out of them.

On the other hand, I have hundreds of discovery recipes and tons of vender available mats for cooking. I'm enjoying leveling cooking and searching the world for rare foods. It just feels much more varried and really shows off the discovery system better IMO.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> My fine mats are tough to come by for armorsmithing. I'm actually always stocked up on metals, but I guess that makes sense since you need base metals for a lot of different profs, but most of the fine mats are used in multiple too. I would have no way to level something else that also used those fine mats since I am always out of them.
> On the other hand, I have hundreds of discovery recipes and tons of vender available mats for cooking. I'm enjoying leveling cooking and searching the world for rare foods. It just feels much more varried and really shows off the discovery system better IMO.


I have Tailoring and jeweler, and thankfully jeweler doesn't use the fine mats. I have no problem keeping jeweler at my level most of the time I have more gems then I need so I can upgrade them to the next tier of gems.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Got to 36 last night on my Guardian, having a ton of fun with it. Starting using sword + torch. I think that's my new favorite weapon combo for now.

Still having problems receiving mail though. I still haven't gotten 3 items I purchased through the gemstore several days ago and things guildies sent me still have not arrived. I submitted a bug report Saturday. Hope it get's fixed soon. 2 more days will make about a week that my mail has been bugged like this.


----------



## rgrwng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I have to be honest. I need help understanding this game. I have it but I really don't know what to do or where to go. Been a long time since I played a MMO and the only ones I've played were WoW, RO and FFXI.
> So far I'm not really enjoying the main story too much. WoW quest stories were awesome. RO story was kind of funny. FF had some pretty good role playing stories too. So far GW2 story has been putting me to sleep. The quest characters don't have much to say and are lacking the lore that takes me out of the role playing aspects of the game. Overall, I'm finding myself having a hard time accepting the fantasy world in which the game was created. I'm only level 6 so maybe this will fix itself as I play more.
> For now, I just need some direction. Took me forever to figure out that I had to hold right click just to walk around. I was trying to use the number keys and avoid the mouse. Looks like I will break out my G13 for this game. Playing as a elementalist if that helps any. Prefer using a two handed staff as I like large spells.
> Another question. Skill points. If I have 1 skill under the 7 button can I have another skill under that button as well or is it one or the other? I didn't want to waste any of my limited skill points on skills that I couldn't use together.


your elementalist story reflects the choices you made during the creation process (the diety you follow, hero, piece of armor given to you, etc). the game takes place long after the events of the first game. i do not know if you played any of it, but much of it seems to stem from the first one, building on it this time around.

Skills 1-5 change depending on what weapon is equipped, and i think are general core skills. the utility skills (6-0) do not change based on weapons, but can be changed between battles. you can only have one utility skill per slot at one time. you can get multiple utility skills using your points, but can only hold 4 at one time. skills 6-0 can be switched around, too (skill in 7 can be in slot 6). hope this helps a bit.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> I have to be honest. I need help understanding this game. I have it but I really don't know what to do or where to go. Been a long time since I played a MMO and the only ones I've played were WoW, RO and FFXI.
> So far I'm not really enjoying the main story too much. WoW quest stories were awesome. RO story was kind of funny. FF had some pretty good role playing stories too. So far GW2 story has been putting me to sleep. The quest characters don't have much to say and are lacking the lore that takes me out of the role playing aspects of the game. Overall, I'm finding myself having a hard time accepting the fantasy world in which the game was created. I'm only level 6 so maybe this will fix itself as I play more.
> For now, I just need some direction. Took me forever to figure out that I had to hold right click just to walk around. I was trying to use the number keys and avoid the mouse. Looks like I will break out my G13 for this game. Playing as a elementalist if that helps any. Prefer using a two handed staff as I like large spells.
> Another question. Skill points. If I have 1 skill under the 7 button can I have another skill under that button as well or is it one or the other? I didn't want to waste any of my limited skill points on skills that I couldn't use together.


This game has loads of lore behind it. There is a game, 3 expansions, and multiple books about the lore. The game really doesn't go back to square one for new players, so I imagine you would be lacking quite a bit of lore if you didn't play the first game. I guess you can fault it a little for that since it really doesn't lend itself well to people who don't know a little about GW already, but maybe some reading on the wiki would help make the world feel more alive for you and fill you in on the backstory.

Break out that G13 and get VERY comfortable with it. I've never heard of anyone playing MMO's without a mouse, and this game makes it even more difficult than previous MMO's since there is so much movement in the combat.

I'm not sure what you are asking about the 7 button. If you put two skills on 7, how would it know which one you want to use when you press 7? One button gets 1 spell, so if you want to use two you have to put them on 7 and 8. You can change what 7 does outside of combat so if you buy a skill and don't like it, you can just flip it out for a different spell. Bascially you get to pick 7, 8, and 9 as any three skills from your skills page and you can change them out as you see fit. 0 can only be an elite skill.


----------



## JAM3S121

Does anyone else have terrible FPS drops? I can literally go from having 60-90 in some zones to having 30 flat in wvwvw, pretty lame imo considering the video cards I own should be up to the task.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Does anyone else have terrible FPS drops? I can literally go from having 60-90 in some zones to having 30 flat in wvwvw, pretty lame imo considering the video cards I own should be up to the task.


I get that a lot too. Just have to give GW2 some time to sort it out I guess.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I know it's not quite the same because you don't feel like you're getting the whole scope but... there is a rear view camera bind that can alleviate that "watch your back" lag.
> Officially there is no support. Cut scenes tend to get cut in half with bad -vert.


I haven't experienced this problem with triple screen, the support in GW2 is excellent (especially compared to some other recently released mmo's), the cut scenes move the characters to the outside screens off of the background but really is looks fine that way. And in normal gaming it runs very very well on triples, my sig rig running max settings 5760x1080 mainly around 50+FPS, drops to mid 30's in large WvWvW battles.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I get that a lot too. Just have to give GW2 some time to sort it out I guess.


I hope so, I have tested enabling/disabling SLI and had some performance increase. But it wasn't nearly what I think it _*should*_ be compared to when I played BF3 or rift with just one video card and now having two.

It seems like the game utilizes both cards but it doesn't use the power its taking properly.. if I can get 80-100 fps in a open world zone with 20 people around me why is wvwvw so different? In the wvwvw zones im talking like right where I zone in where its just NPCS I don't even get the FPS i get outside. I've tried overclocking my cards but that seems to just create system instability sometimes and my processors cores are barely being taxed.

I love the game so far but I am disappointed in the performance. It performs good, but it could and should be better. I also can't play with vsync on but my monitor is 60hz and i get over 60 fps constantly in all zones besides world pvp which means I get really bad screen tearing. When I enable vsync my fps NEVER goes above 50..


----------



## Faded

been playing since the headstart, my only issues have been with the stupid WvWvW queues and getting your party into the same dungeon... we must have spent over an hour trying to get our party into the first lvl 30 dungeon only to have some people show up, others not... it was ridiculous.

Dolyak farmers in worldVSworld is my current annoyance, but that has nothing to do with the game...


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why is the center so much darker?
> Haven't seen it look like that on my surround


No idea, its not like that in game.


----------



## Heimsgard

Sucks I won't be able to play this for awhile my motherboard died and I don't have the money to replace it so got to wait till I RMA it. The only other computer I have right now can't play it very well (a very old dell pc)


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey guys I just got GW2 the other day and I am about to make an account and it asks me if I have a previous Guild Wars account which I do. For some reason I cannot remember the password. I emailed support about it but they haven't gotten back to me. Do I have to link the account when I make it or can I link it later.

I would like to play now but I don't want to miss my change to link my accounts, I spent a lot of time in Guild Wars 1.


----------



## Unstableiser

Is anybody playing on the Underworld (EU) server? I'm looking for a guild to join.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy above*
> Hey guys I just got GW2 the other day and I am about to make an account and it asks me if I have a previous Guild Wars account which I do. For some reason I cannot remember the password. I emailed support about it but they haven't gotten back to me. Do I have to link the account when I make it or can I link it later.
> 
> I would like to play now but I don't want to miss my change to link my accounts, I spent a lot of time in Guild Wars 1.


You can link your account at any time mate Get stuck in and try the rainbow cake.


----------



## Intangible

I forgot my password when I accidentally unclicked the autofill because I had changed it to something complicated during all the hacking scares. I'm up to 18 hours with no response from customer support.

This is really stupid. No password reset is ridiculous.


----------



## Unstableiser

The only thing I'm not liking so far is the community, seems a little childish but maybe I'm on the wrong server. I'm used to playing Lotro RP servers with mostly adults with families so the kind of convos I'm seeing here... a little different :/


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The only thing I'm not liking so far is the community, seems a little childish but maybe I'm on the wrong server. I'm used to playing Lotro RP servers with mostly adults with families so the kind of convos I'm seeing here... a little different :/


You will find that crowd with basically all of the really popular mmos. Theres a few out there with more mature communities like Lotro such as Final Fantasy 11/14. I learned to just get rid of chat or just block people spamming nonsense.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How is triple monitor support for this game?
> Thinking of trying it my portrait surround setup.


not sure about lesser resolutions, but the game flickers and crashes on startup when running 4230x2560 portrait


----------



## Rickles

accout = hacked

So how do I find my 25 character key when I digitally purchased? I have browsed through both emails for @ncsoft.com and couldn't find it.

Any help would be super.

All that being said, I really only lost a couple blues, around 50s and 300 gems. Woot for soulbound


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The only thing I'm not liking so far is the community, seems a little childish but maybe I'm on the wrong server. I'm used to playing Lotro RP servers with mostly adults with families so the kind of convos I'm seeing here... a little different :/


Amen to that, I shut off all but combat and party chat and use mumble with my friends. Map chat might as well be 4chan/9gag.

I'm still having a great time, although I learned the lesson not to use discovery too much as I out-leveled all of the components I have and can only make one thing for XP now. I'm about to start a 3rd character I think, I got my Guardian to 25 and my Thief to 50 and I want to try an elementalist.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How is triple monitor support for this game?
> Thinking of trying it my portrait surround setup.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about lesser resolutions, but the game flickers and crashes on startup when running 4230x2560 portrait
Click to expand...

I run the game in 5670x1080 and my only issue is the dialogue for the story missions as well as character creation are stretched across all screens.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## JAM3S121

My only complaint about the community on my server is its instant nerd rage if a world event fails, like the game just came out and god forbit we cant zerg a world boss down... pretty annoying to hear imo because the game really isn't that hard PVE wise.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm at 45 with my thief now. Our guild dominates WvW, so I had quite a bit of fun steamrolling tonight









At some point I'll dedicate some time to an alt, but I have too much to do for now with my steampunk assassin thief. I just changed to dagger/dagger and I'm having a blast









Also, the print screen image quality is terrible







(It looks so much better in game)


----------



## FLCLimax

Anyone else notice that the Asura gates under construction in Coriolis Plaza of Lion's Arch are actually being updated? First they were all broken, then they were simply disabled and now some of them are completely done, just switched off.


----------



## Twinnuke

LOLOL. This is a hilarious bug I found.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> accout = hacked
> So how do I find my 25 character key when I digitally purchased? I have browsed through both emails for @ncsoft.com and couldn't find it.
> Any help would be super.
> All that being said, I really only lost a couple blues, around 50s and 300 gems. Woot for soulbound


*Search for "guildwars" and find this e-mail.

Save this e-mail and back it up. You'll also need other information to prove that the account is really yours.

PLEASE:
1. Use a password generator to create a very tough password (at LEAST 12 characters long, with special characters).
2. Download Malewarebytes FREE anti-maleware. It will get rid of any key loggers on a machine and only run when you run it.

That will eliminate all forms of hacking. As with any password, the only thing it will be vunerable to would be phishing (fake) e-mails. For this you must use common sense. Check for REAL e-mail addresses on any important e-mails.*


----------



## djriful

Server just crashed?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Server just crashed?


Which one?

I'm playing right now on Maguuma (America).

I hope you didn't mean Guild Wars 2 as a whole







as the game has several servers that, by definition, run on different PC servers.
Meaning that each one (for the most part) can operate without the other one.


----------



## Konata Izumi

An update came out, any idea whats in it? can't find patch notes.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Which one?
> I'm playing right now on Maguuma (America).
> I hope you didn't mean Guild Wars 2 as a whole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the game has several servers that, by definition, run on different PC servers.
> Meaning that each one (for the most part) can operate without the other one.


I wasn't sure now, maybe it was on my end. And we have an update now.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> An update came out, any idea whats in it? can't find patch notes.


AFAIK, Guild Wars 2 does not release any patch notes.

So no one would know, at all (except the Arena Net employee patchers).

This Wiki page, maintained by Arena Net, has some general ideas of improvement that patches are directed towards, though.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey guys just wondering about PvP. i do not know much about it in GW2. my current character is a Lv 32 elementalist. can i just jump right in and start? i was going to try it out at 60 or even 80 but i thought i would give it a go now.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> My only complaint about the community on my server is its instant nerd rage if a world event fails, like the game just came out and god forbit we cant zerg a world boss down... pretty annoying to hear imo because the game really isn't that hard PVE wise.


OK well maybe I don't have it so bad then lol. Just a lot of people moaning at each other because someone said a swear word or some other such offense, 'British problems'









Anyway here are some pics of my new Norn Ranger!





I need to go and take some pics of my main, Sylvari Mesmer. I'm still lvl28, slow leveler









I always notice and appreciate the little things they put into this game to add immersion, things such as your character looks at whatever you have selected... and I also noticed running with a Norn feels like driving a dumper truck compared to running with a Sylvari! I kept checking to see if I had autorun off or something.

I also just noted you can skip the character selection process if you're lazy... or if you like some random in your life. It just gives you a finalised random character!

OK I got a SS.. I'm stuck on Mazgak atm it gives me a plant sword and tells me to kill this boss with some pretty difficult adds which would be easy if I was using my normal weapons but... the sword does pants DPS and I can only use the range one as I kite around. It takes so long all my NPCs die so when the adds come when he is nearly dead... I get swamped. I tried to ask for help on map but I only got *Oh that's soloable* and *Oh I did that at 25* ... Did they try doing it with a Mesmer? This quest kills my class! I have no Phantasms, no clones, nothing that I usually have


----------



## Norlig

Any1 tested the new CAP for AMD graphics cards and noticed a difference in performance with crossfire?


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> hey guys just wondering about PvP. i do not know much about it in GW2. my current character is a Lv 32 elementalist. can i just jump right in and start? i was going to try it out at 60 or even 80 but i thought i would give it a go now.


In pvp everyone is level 80.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Now that the trading post is finally up I decided to try my hand at playing the market and ended up making about 25% profit yesterday from that and a little gathering. Thin blood sells for over a silver right now! It was also a little tough to figure out the buy and sell order system compared to other auction houses, but wow does this work well. Find an item with a gap in the highest buy order and lowest sale price. Lets use mystic coins for example. People wanted to buy them for 50copper but the lower seller wanted 75copper. I put in a buy order for 200coins at 51copper, that makes me the person who gets coins when anyone wants to sell instant instead of waiting for a sale. So I got 200 coins for 1 gold. Then you check the sell orders, and only a few people were selling at 73/74/75, and a lot of 76. So i bought the 73 and 74, and put all my coins up for 75. Now anyone who wants to buy coins instantly gets them right from me and I buy out anyone who undercuts me with only a few coins. Selling all 200+ got me a little over 1G50S for a profit ending up realistically around 30-40 silver after fees and buying out undercutters.









Now, I just need a good history of gem prices and this could get interesting.

Hopefully we're allowed to play the market like this, I find it entertaining. Gotta always keep an eye on the market for hot sellers with a price gap!


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> hey guys just wondering about PvP. i do not know much about it in GW2. my current character is a Lv 32 elementalist. can i just jump right in and start? i was going to try it out at 60 or even 80 but i thought i would give it a go now.


May have found the PvP buttons in 4 hours..

Press H, go to PvP tab and hit Enter the Mists (can't remember exact wording). There's an NPC that has the server browser (I always hit join now).

Or if you want to do World vs World, press B and click enter it.


----------



## Outcasst

As a Ranger, once you have filled all 4 pet slots, can you capture another pet and choose which one to swap it with? Or once you have 4 that's it?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> As a Ranger, once you have filled all 4 pet slots, can you capture another pet and choose which one to swap it with? Or once you have 4 that's it?


those are just your active pets.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> As a Ranger, once you have filled all 4 pet slots, can you capture another pet and choose which one to swap it with? Or once you have 4 that's it?


I only played a ranger briefly, but I think you can catch as many different pets as you want. The 4 you get to pick are 2 land and 2 water. You can hot swap them in combat with the little curvy arrow button.

Outside of combat you can swap out any of the 4 for other pets you have captured. So you can flip from bear to spider while fighting something, but you can never flip from pig to bear to spider all in the same fight.


----------



## tian105

Anyone noticed since the last update(patch). The frames has been significantly higher?
For my sig rig, the frames have gone up from 80ish to 120ish..


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Lots and lots of textual goodness


Sounds like EvE!


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I am dumb. I wasn't getting any of my gem store purchases and mail from guildies because I hadn't been deleting my old mail.









I am hoping in the future there will be a way to purchase back our starter armor piece skin, in my case Fanatic's Pauldrons on my Guardian. Day 1 I was seeing what the Heritage armor set looked like and transmutated them into Heritage armor without really thinking about it. Then after I got too far to want to start over I realized what I had done. I really want that armor skin back


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I am dumb. I wasn't getting any of my gem store purchases and mail from guildies because I hadn't been deleting my old mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping in the future there will be a way to purchase back our starter armor piece skin, in my case Fanatic's Pauldrons on my Guardian. Day 1 I was seeing what the Heritage armor set looked like and transmutated them into Heritage armor without really thinking about it. Then after I got too far to want to start over I realized what I had done. I really want that armor skin back


Start a new character, mail over gear. success


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Start a new character, mail over gear. success


Isn't it soulbound?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Isn't it soulbound?


Will have to check but they are just white pieces, which usually aren't soulbound. Also there is gear with the same model in low level areas.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Will have to check but they are just white pieces, which usually aren't soulbound. Also there is gear with the same model in low level areas.


Will have to try that when I get off of work and see what happens.

I've never seen gear that looked like Fanatic's Pauldrons just dropping. I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Can someone please explain to me in detail what and how you use Transmutation Stones? I am so confused about them.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me in detail what and how you use Transmutation Stones? I am so confused about them.


The stones are used to mirror stats from one item over onto another. It is NOT like transmogrification on WoW. Seems a lot of people are getting confused with it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me in detail what and how you use Transmutation Stones? I am so confused about them.


I've only transmuted with the HOM gear and not actully with a transmute stone so forgive me if it isn't exactly the same. Basically I had two pieces of gear in a window and I got to click the armor skin from one (at the top) and it automatically added the stats from the second piece of gear. So it would be set up kinda like this:

Awesome Looking Hat ______________ Awful Looking Hat of Desctruction

+1 to awful stats ___________________ +100 to amazing stats

If you click "Awesome Looking Hat," it would slide the +100 to amazing stats under it and you would end up with a nice looking hat with great stats.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Isn't it soulbound?


I believe it is Account bound. So should be able to mail to all your characters.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Will have to try that when I get off of work and see what happens.
> I've never seen gear that looked like Fanatic's Pauldrons just dropping. I'll have to do a little research.


O you mean the special class pieces, those I do not know about.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> O you mean the special class pieces, those I do not know about.


Yeah class pieces. That's the termonology I was looking for. If its only account bound, I will give it a shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## Onex

Got the game yesterday and havent stopped playing since. Has any one played the robot chess game? Looks kinda fun but no one wants to play.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Got the game yesterday and havent stopped playing since. Has any one played the robot chess game? Looks kinda fun but no one wants to play.


You just have to wait around for a little bit and hope someone comes by.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I didn't even know there was robot chess! On that note, I need to remember to play a few rounds of kegbrawl soon too. I was entertained for quite some time in BWE2.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me in detail what and how you use Transmutation Stones? I am so confused about them.


Sure. I use these a lot. Primarily you use them to keep a certain armor or weapon skin, or at least that's what I use them for.

Example: You have 2 same slot items, let's say 2 swords.

Sword 1: Awesome skin, lower stats.
Sword 2: Crappy Skin, higher stats.

Using a transmutation stone, I will drag both items to the transmutation window slots. You can then choose which skin you want and which stats you want it to have, so I can then make it so that I have the skin of sword 1, but the stats of sword 2. The unused skin and stats will go back to the second sword that you will not be using, and you are left with a sword that has awesome skin and higher stats.

So now you have:

Sword 1: Awesome skin, higher stats.
Sword 2: Crappoy skin, lower stats.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> A login attempt from the following location is currently awaiting your authorization.
> 
> Address: 119.122.13.139
> City: Shenzhen
> Region: 30
> Country: CN


Anyone else had this?


----------



## Intangible

I'm still locked out because I forgot my password. Going on 40 hours now.


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anyone else had this?


looks like you have a friend in china that is trying to use your account


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> looks like you have a friend in china that is trying to use your account


This. Nope I have not seen that.


----------



## Outcasst

Changed my password now...

I assume that in order for that email to have been sent, the other guy must have used the correct email address and password to log in, right? If so, that's fairly disturbing since I've never had any problems with security on anything else before.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Changed my password now...
> I assume that in order for that email to have been sent, the other guy must have used the correct email address and password to log in, right? If so, that's fairly disturbing since I've never had any problems with security on anything else before.


I had the same thing happen, in game message kicked me saying someone logged into my account or something.

Change you're email, and actually use the validate procedure and you will be fine. Change you're password also.

I was looking at the security tab and disconnecting the ip and it kept reappearing til i changed both.

Really disburbing imo, I basically quit rift because I was hacked in the first 3 weeks of release and it was because of a brute force password type thing I had no visited any websites in question or anything. Same with this game. I believe the hackers phish all kinds of gaming sites to get these passwords


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Sure. I use these a lot. Primarily you use them to keep a certain armor or weapon skin, or at least that's what I use them for.
> Example: You have 2 same slot items, let's say 2 swords.
> Sword 1: Awesome skin, lower stats.
> Sword 2: Crappy Skin, higher stats.
> Using a transmutation stone, I will drag both items to the transmutation window slots. You can then choose which skin you want and which stats you want it to have, so I can then make it so that I have the skin of sword 1, but the stats of sword 2. The unused skin and stats will go back to the second sword that you will not be using, and you are left with a sword that has awesome skin and higher stats.
> So now you have:
> Sword 1: Awesome skin, higher stats.
> Sword 2: Crappoy skin, lower stats.
> Hopefully that makes sense.


You actually get both the skins/stats of the items showing up in a window side by side after dragging them into it. Then you double click the skins/stats you want to keep.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> You actually get both the skins/stats of the items showing up in a window side by side after dragging them into it. Then you double click the skins/stats you want to keep.


I know that. That's what I thought I portrayed, but maybe not.


----------



## thisispatrick

Hey guys I need some help here. I've been playing this game at like 10-50 fps and I don't know why. My system specs are as listed below and I've even contacted Gw2 support for help. All they told me was to turn on Vsync blah blah which didn't really do much. Does anyone have any idea why Gw2 is derping for me?

Edit:
I'm on most recent AMD drivers. 12.8
Tried playing at a lower resolution, still have FPS issues.
I'm playing on the lowest settings possible and it still runs at 10-50 FPS...

For example (vsync off/on same results) Note the 21 fps...


----------



## JAM3S121

I forgot to post this.

I am extremely disappointed in the appearance of some items. My engineer is now level 80 and basically wears the same type of helmet I wore at level 10, a thuggish looking mask or at level 35ish you are able to equip a very flamboyant looking pirate type hat that just screems a copy of witch hunter from Warhammer and the swashbuckler class hat in EQ2.

Warhammer Witch hunter Hat


EQ2 Swashbuckler Hat


Gw2 "pirate" Hat


sorry to complain but it just annoys me, I don't really like the hair I picked on my slyvari.. and theres only PIRATE hats to cover it up. I have no desire to be a pirate.


----------



## Highrisk

Any news if and when Nvidia is releasing new drivers for GW2? I'm currently using the latest beta drivers and I'm not impressed. My GTX 670's GPU usage doesn't go over 60%...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Changed my password now...
> I assume that in order for that email to have been sent, the other guy must have used the correct email address and password to log in, right? If so, that's fairly disturbing since I've never had any problems with security on anything else before.


Go to the guild wars site and log in. From there you can go to the security tab and it will show you the IP's that have recently logged in. Neat feature.

What happened to you is a growing trend. Buddy of mine had the same issue. A quick email confirmation and password change solved his problem.

I do with ArenNet would come out with an authenticator.


----------



## Fletcherea

Yeah, I've had a couple of those attempts since launch =( Someone in china wants to play my lil thief right bad!


----------



## Hexa

Yeah I agree with some other people on the dislike for the armor in game. Most stuff does look the same and honestly there is not a lot of different armors anyway. I fully understand that this is Guild Wars 2 and as such they probably did this to remain closer to how GW1 worked. In all honestly though there is not much about this game that is like GW1 so I don't see why they could not have added a ton more armors into the game.

Really it doesn't matter though, I mean I have not enjoyed or been this hooked to a game in a very long time. In the short time it's been out I've already made up my mind this is in the top 10 games ever made all time. I also know I'm going to be spending a ton of time and will probably be playing this game for years to come.

For the record I really didn't get into or like the original Guild Wars at all, so I guess it makes sense that some hard core GW1 fans don't find this game that great.


----------



## JAM3S121

Most of the armor seems unique, but medium armor wearers literally have like 3 choices for helmets I've seen thus far.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Most of my cloth armor has looked pretty good, but for helms it seems to either be a hood, circlet, or mask.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Most of my cloth armor has looked pretty good, but for helms it seems to either be a hood, circlet, or mask.


Cloth-wearers got screwed on the armor skin set that you can buy on the Black Lion Trading Company. The medium and heavy sets look pretty awesome, but the cloth.. I don't even know. It's some kind of 80s futuristic wrestling outfit.


----------



## JAM3S121

whelp i guess i complained to soon.

100% in malchors leap got me a new helmet!


----------



## Milamber

I haven't relocated my home world before, but I wanted to move to American - Sea of Sorrows. The server says it's 'FULL", does this mean I have to wait a few hours and try again or is this permanently full?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I haven't relocated my home world before, but I wanted to move to American - Sea of Sorrows. The server says it's 'FULL", does this mean I have to wait a few hours and try again or is this permanently full?


I think the status is based on the number of characters linked to the server, not just the number currently online. It's possible for it to change to high as they free up room for new players, but that probably won't come until they start selling the digital version of the game again. They're limiting the number of people on servers to keep them as lag-free as possible. You can always check it each day to see.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help here. I've been playing this game at like 10-50 fps and I don't know why. My system specs are as listed below and I've even contacted Gw2 support for help. All they told me was to turn on Vsync blah blah which didn't really do much. Does anyone have any idea why Gw2 is derping for me?
> Edit:
> I'm on most recent AMD drivers. 12.8
> Tried playing at a lower resolution, still have FPS issues.
> I'm playing on the lowest settings possible and it still runs at 10-50 FPS...
> For example (vsync off/on same results) Note the 21 fps...


Your GPU isn't the most powerful. But I've noticed my FPS is low too. I think they'll fix it in patches later on.

As for AMD's 12.8 driver; 12.8 won't even install properly in my system. I can't use 12.8. I always have to roll back to 12.6. I've yet to try 12.7.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I think the status is based on the number of characters linked to the server, not just the number currently online. It's possible for it to change to high as they free up room for new players, but that probably won't come until they start selling the digital version of the game again. They're limiting the number of people on servers to keep them as lag-free as possible. You can always check it each day to see.


Well that sux as all Australian go to worlds are FULL and mine is empty of a night.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Well that sux as all Australian go to worlds are FULL and mine is empty of a night.


Keep checking it each day. I'm sure they'll open back up in the near future, at least temporarily, once they're confident in their server and the flood of new players tapers down.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Keep checking it each day. I'm sure they'll open back up in the near future, at least temporarily, once they're confident in their server and the flood of new players tapers down.


My friend made a character on that server last night too


----------



## FLCLimax

Results of The Great Big Class, Race, and Gender Survey


----------



## JAM3S121

If the server full just try again later, it is purely tied to how many characters are online.

A few high level skill points are bugged on some servers and I needed to transfer to complete them for 100% completions, during prime time my server was full. Late night it wasn't.


----------



## ignite

I'm stuck between getting GW2 or BL2. I need help!









Then again, I can't wait for TL2 release either.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Ive been trying to register my key/account now for about an hour, I keep getting damn 502 errors. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Im getting my password is wrong and I know it is not but I have also recieved the:

A login attempt from the following location is currently awaiting your authorization.

Address: 183.92.60.107
City: Beijing
Region: 22
Country: CN

email and assume i was hacked. I sent in a service ticket but am currently locked out of the game, first time I ever experienced this.

edit: well it just let me in with the same saved pw that it denied earlier, time to change all of it lol


----------



## Milamber

Anyone getting this:

Connection Failed. It's apparently a password error, though my password is correct. The website wont allow access either.

(Build 15437)
(Error Code: 900: 1003:2:941)


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone getting this:
> Connection Failed. It's apparently a password error, though my password is correct. The website wont allow access either.
> (Build 15437)
> (Error Code: 900: 1003:2:941)


YES, I was just getting it and submitted a ticket and now it works, not sure if support ticket or just timing but i am back in now.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Results of The Great Big Class, Race, and Gender Survey


Well neither of my toons are in the top 10 combos.

hipstermeme.png

Male Norn Necromancer
Male Asura Guardian


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Results of The Great Big Class, Race, and Gender Survey


I rolled a Charr Guardian Female. Either I'm hip, or just understand the game lore better than most people.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stemnin*
> 
> May have found the PvP buttons in 4 hours..
> Press H, go to PvP tab and hit Enter the Mists (can't remember exact wording). There's an NPC that has the server browser (I always hit join now).
> Or if you want to do World vs World, press B and click enter it.


i know how to enter PvP/ WvW but i was just wondering what everyone thinks about PvP so far


----------



## Milamber

So I just transferred to Sea of Sorrows, or so I thought! It asked me to confirm and then told me it would log me out. I logged back in and BAM still on old server!


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So I just transferred to Sea of Sorrows, or so I thought! It asked me to confirm and then told me it would log me out. I logged back in and BAM still on old server!


It took me a couple of tries to move from Underworld to Far Shiverpeaks but it worked second time around, even after it worked the server was marked 'Full'! Really enjoying it there, I said hi in map and everyone was saying welcome welcome and being so friendly. Scandinavians ftw.


----------



## Milamber

Thats nice to hear!

Looks like an update just kicked off, cant login.

This is my prime to to hop onto that Sea of Sorrows Server!!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The only thing I'm not liking so far is the community, seems a little childish but maybe I'm on the wrong server. I'm used to playing Lotro RP servers with mostly adults with families so the kind of convos I'm seeing here... a little different :/
> 
> 
> 
> You will find that crowd with basically all of the really popular mmos. Theres a few out there with more mature communities like Lotro such as Final Fantasy 11/14. I learned to just get rid of chat or just block people spamming nonsense.
Click to expand...

Indeed. It's annoying but there are tools to silence the trolls

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## _LDC_

this game looks interesting, would it run smoothly on my PC? Please note that I have no discrete graphic card...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i know how to enter PvP/ WvW but i was just wondering what everyone thinks about PvP so far


I have been having a lot of fun in WvW. I have to say that my Meser feels a little weak trying to suppress enemies on the ramparts as we take castles. It almost makes me want to make a Elementalist just for WvW. At least my Meser has a few useful tricks. They just have long cool downs.

Also, I see trebuchets and Mortars sniping one another from max range (castle to castle bombardments) becoming more and more important as people become more skilled with the siege weapons.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_LDC_*
> 
> this game looks interesting, would it run smoothly on my PC? Please note that I have no discrete graphic card...


Smoothly? Not a chance. Maybe if you ran on the smallest possible resolution with the graphics as low as they could go you could squeak out some playable frames, but I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't run at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Also, I see trebuchets and Mortars sniping one another from max range (castle to castle bombardments) becoming more and more important as people become more skilled with the siege weapons.


This was one of my favorite WvW moments. I was attacking a castle with a treb inside it but the guy using it kept knocking out all of our siege equipment. Finally we managed to get up our own treb, so I jumped in and locked in on their treb on my second shot. Before he could turn and hit me I managed to kill him and destroy their treb. I didn't stick around long enough to see if we took the castle so the story might not have a happy ending, but destroying their treb was sure great for the war effort.


----------



## pravius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_LDC_*
> 
> this game looks interesting, would it run smoothly on my PC? Please note that I have no discrete graphic card...


Everything but the video card is ok. You might be able to run it, but not very well I would imagine.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Results of The Great Big Class, Race, and Gender Survey


I'm not really surprised mesmer is there at the bottom. For me at least, it never felt at all like the lock down counter measure artist he was in gw1. Feels a bit too clone wars to me now


----------



## DayoftheGreek

There used to be a warrior skill called, "I Will Avenge You!" I just remembered that I haven't seen that skill at all. Did they remove it?


----------



## Shrimpykins

So I've been playing for a few days now, I have restarted several toons till I settles on a warrior with a ranger alternate toon. The problem I am having is staying the appropriate level for my area. I tend to be a lower level than the quests I am doing at the time. I have even gone and completed an ENTIRE other starting area and I am still level 21 doing level 22 quests. What am I missing? I have done crafting as well as any event I ran across.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> I'm not really surprised mesmer is there at the bottom. For me at least, it never felt at all like the lock down counter measure artist he was in gw1. Feels a bit too clone wars to me now


I think the single biggest change I want done to Mesmer is that the normal clone should NOT replace a phantom. With long event boss fights, I feel that having three phantoms up does a lot more damage than one phantom two clones and using Mind Wrack on cool down. Since I opt for 3 phantoms, I am not using mind wrack and now I CAN'T use any clone creating skill or I will be doing less damage. Also, this means I am not using my phantom creating skill unless aoe kills a phantom or I want to use it to reset the phantoms attack timer. This leaves me "auto attacking" with maybe one or two other abilities I can use depending on weapon combination/swaps.

This is more of a quality of life change than anything because it is only a problem with long fights like event bosses or WvW gates.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> So I've been playing for a few days now, I have restarted several toons till I settles on a warrior with a ranger alternate toon. The problem I am having is staying the appropriate level for my area. I tend to be a lower level than the quests I am doing at the time. I have even gone and completed an ENTIRE other starting area and I am still level 21 doing level 22 quests. What am I missing? I have done crafting as well as any event I ran across.


A few people have had a similar problem. It's hard for me to give a good suggestion since I was pretty much always over-leveled, but the general concensus seems to be that once you get up closer to 30 there are a lot more places to level and this problem goes away. Also keep in mind that doing stuff above your level is completely okay. In fact, you get much better gear rewards for doing it. I was fighting 5 levels above me for a while, which was tough but doable, and I ended up with a pile of masterwork items in only a couple minutes.

The game really doesn't seem to want people to just do the events inbetween hearts, the hearts should be very secondard to looking for events. At least that is how I've been playing the game (love it) and it's worked well for me so far.

Have you been doing personal story? You get a big pile of exp for that. Same with the daily achievments. You get almost a whole level from that every day. Have you used any cooking buffs? Most food gives +%10 exp (not just +10, its a tooltip error I think) from kills and cooking in general is an EXP gold mine that sells a lt of its mats right at the vendor.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> A few people have had a similar problem. It's hard for me to give a good suggestion since I was pretty much always over-leveled, but the general concensus seems to be that once you get up closer to 30 there are a lot more places to level and this problem goes away. Also keep in mind that doing stuff above your level is completely okay. In fact, you get much better gear rewards for doing it. I was fighting 5 levels above me for a while, which was tough but doable, and I ended up with a pile of masterwork items in only a couple minutes.
> The game really doesn't seem to want people to just do the events inbetween hearts, the hearts should be very secondard to looking for events. At least that is how I've been playing the game (love it) and it's worked well for me so far.
> Have you been doing personal story? You get a big pile of exp for that. Same with the daily achievments. You get almost a whole level from that every day. Have you used any cooking buffs? Most food gives +%10 exp (not just +10, its a tooltip error I think) from kills and cooking in general is an EXP gold mine that sells a lt of its mats right at the vendor.


I haven't tried cooking yet, I may drop artificing for that since I haven't started on it yet. I am doing the storyline as well but it just seems that if I went out of my way to do an entire other starting area I should have a good few levels on the current area I am in, but alas that is not the case. My ranger hasn't had a problem and I only did 5 quests in another starting area so I am like ***..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is my prime to to hop onto that Sea of Sorrows Server!!


You should jump on Desolation. Lots of Australian players there. Has a good all round population due to it being an Australian/UK server.


----------



## Rickles

After getting hacked (38 warrior) I now have 50c and all I have left for items is soulbound (greens). Luckily all my gear I was wearing were greens, HOWEVER the only soul bound weapons I had were a bow and a rifle. Here is looking at you warrior with no melee skills. That being said I made a thief.


----------



## Karlz3r

I have been waiting for my GW2 for almost 1,5 weeks now. I'm getting tired of waiting already.. that totally sucks!


----------



## salvanos

kessex hills super long tunnel

this game really know how to troll the player


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> this game really know how to troll the player


Wait until you do the Sharkmaw Caverns challenge in Lion's Arch.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I have been waiting for my GW2 for almost 1,5 weeks now. I'm getting tired of waiting already.. that totally sucks!


that seems a little ridiculous. In fact why are you even having to wait or even willing to wait. It's not like you can't get it off internet, go to a store...unless you live in some far out country, but even that seems unrealistic in 2012


----------



## JAM3S121

I can't decide if this build for sPVP is effective or just really annoying for enemies. I basically use grenades/mines as whenever I am running into or away from enemies, because I can drop mines while running away the enemy is taking damage as I'm retreating. Same thing with grenades if you throw them slightly behind you (which you do not need to be turned around to do but you need to change your camera options in the settings.)

I then use med kit for the speed buff on demand pretty much as well as a condition cure and med packs. Its really fun because unless I am outnumbered I can usually get away from enemies or force them into chasing me long enough to get them low enough to just turn on them and kill them fast.
The bombs/grenades have increased blast radius, each attack does a stack of vulerability (But I throw 3 grenades at once with grenades skills so its 3 stacks per skill!) and the bombs heal allies when they blow up. Really syngerizes well I think,

Don't get me wrong I can kill people 1v1 very easily but its just funny watching people chase me around while there health dwindles. I also LOVE running into a pack of enemies and dropping a skill I have called "Big Ol' Bomb" literally does like 2k-4k pvp damage and sends people FLYING lol.

I made a second engineer gameplay since my first one got 1k views on youtube.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> I haven't tried cooking yet, I may drop artificing for that since I haven't started on it yet. I am doing the storyline as well but it just seems that if I went out of my way to do an entire other starting area I should have a good few levels on the current area I am in, but alas that is not the case. My ranger hasn't had a problem and I only did 5 quests in another starting area so I am like ***..


Remember that you can switch out professions without losing your progress, just have to pay a fee to a trainer. Whenever you want to switch back just pay the fee again and you can pickup where you left off.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Remember that you can switch out professions without losing your progress, just have to pay a fee to a trainer. Whenever you want to switch back just pay the fee again and you can pickup where you left off.


This, and the amount you pay to relearn a skill you've had before scales with the level you had it to. I don't think the fee is much regardless, though.


----------



## Singledigit

Was wondering if this game is worth it? I know its "worth it", but I dont want to get addicted like I did WoW. I played WoW for 4+ years, completely addicted playing 40+ hours a week, competitive raiding top 50 US guild, stopped playing and have almost NO intention of getting Mists of Pandaria (upcoming expansion). With this said, is it worth the buy and still can play casually?

also, will there be PvP scene, scenario? I only played WoW after raiding for the sole reason to PvP, until it got ridiculous.

How will end game be compared to WoW?

sorry if these questions have been beat down to death.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I have been waiting for my GW2 for almost 1,5 weeks now. I'm getting tired of waiting already.. that totally sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that seems a little ridiculous. In fact why are you even having to wait or even willing to wait. It's not like you can't get it off internet, go to a store...unless you live in some far out country, but even that seems unrealistic in 2012
Click to expand...

Sadly almost every online retailer is sold out including the gw2 website itself. Those who still have digital are charging an extra $10 for it. I live in Toronto ( not a far out country I assume) and I went to 3 Gamestops to find them all sold out till I found 1 lone copy sitting on a shelf at Walmart. You know its near sell out when you find only 1 copy of a PC game on the shelf.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Was wondering if this game is worth it? I know its "worth it", but I dont want to get addicted like I did WoW. I played WoW for 4+ years, completely addicted playing 40+ hours a week, competitive raiding top 50 US guild, stopped playing and have almost NO intention of getting Mists of Pandaria (upcoming expansion). With this said, is it worth the buy and still can play casually?
> also, will there be PvP scene, scenario? I only played WoW after raiding for the sole reason to PvP, until it got ridiculous.
> How will end game be compared to WoW?
> sorry if these questions have been beat down to death.


GW2 is very easy to play casually in my opinion. Granted I play it a ton on the weekends, but on weekdays I won't play anymore than 1-3 hours a day. And I can still accomplish a lot in that time frame.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Was wondering if this game is worth it? I know its "worth it", but I dont want to get addicted like I did WoW. I played WoW for 4+ years, completely addicted playing 40+ hours a week, competitive raiding top 50 US guild, stopped playing and have almost NO intention of getting Mists of Pandaria (upcoming expansion). With this said, is it worth the buy and still can play casually?
> also, will there be PvP scene, scenario? I only played WoW after raiding for the sole reason to PvP, until it got ridiculous.
> How will end game be compared to WoW?
> sorry if these questions have been beat down to death.


there is no endgame, at least pve endgame as you can find exact what being level 80 is about through google, but it's an mmo. There are going to be casuals and hardcore but with lack of pve endgame raiding scene in gw2 I would say it tends to the casual but anyone can get addicted to anything.

and no monthly fee so why not get it


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Sadly almost every online retailer is sold out including the gw2 website itself. Those who still have digital are charging an extra $10 for it. I live in Toronto ( not a far out country I assume) and I went to 3 Gamestops to find them all sold out till I found 1 lone copy sitting on a shelf at Walmart. You know its near sell out when you find only 1 copy of a PC game on the shelf.


All of the shops are sold out for a long time already, that's why I'm waiting.. and I'm not going to buy the game from some gold-seller site.


----------



## Descadent

sounds like distributor issue in your area/country, I can buy right now on amazon and gamestop and theres about a million on shelves in store here


----------



## Singledigit

is it going to die off like SWTOR?


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is it going to die off like SWTOR?


IMO? Doubt it. GW1 still has a big following.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is it going to die off like SWTOR?


No way. At least I can't see that happening.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> There used to be a warrior skill called, "I Will Avenge You!" I just remembered that I haven't seen that skill at all. Did they remove it?


IWAY is still there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is it going to die off like SWTOR?


there are those who hope so. still waiting of the first to go though.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> sounds like distributor issue in your area/country, I can buy right now on amazon and gamestop and theres about a million on shelves in store here


The keys are region specific, so I'm not going to buy GW2 which is locked in US servers.
I guess they didn't expect Europeans to buy the game. (?)
All of the official retailers over here are ordered to stop selling the copies until some given date, which will not come before they fix their maxed out and problematic servers.









All copies are shown as "sold out" over here as well.
https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> The keys are region specific, so I'm not going to buy GW2 which is locked in US servers.
> I guess they didn't expect Europeans to buy the game. (?)
> All of the official retailers over here are ordered to stop selling the copies until some given date, which will not come before they fix their maxed out and problematic servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All copies are shown as "sold out" over here as well.
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/


EU players can play on US servers and the other way around, so it should be fine if you buy a US copy.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> sounds like distributor issue in your area/country, I can buy right now on amazon and gamestop and theres about a million on shelves in store here


*cough*
*cough*
*cough*
*Cough*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Damn must be a distributor problem.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is it going to die off like SWTOR?


Nope. The fact that there isn't a monthly fee helps in that also.


----------



## Sazexa

If I want to do a considerable amount of damage to a group of enemies, what's the best class to use? Probably elementalist, huh?

And I'm assuming Warrior is generally the most-effective in one-on-one?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> *cough*
> *cough*
> *cough*
> *Cough*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn must be a distributor problem.


i think you totally missed the point he is in the eu


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If I want to do a considerable amount of damage to a group of enemies, what's the best class to use? Probably elementalist, huh?
> And I'm assuming Warrior is generally the most-effective in one-on-one?


Debatable. I have a guardian and I rarely lose 1v1 situations, we have a lot of healing and control that lets us outlast other classes. Warrior has insane burst damage though, which is nice for sniping people who arent at full health. Probably Ele for huge AoEs though.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> *cough*
> *cough*
> *cough*
> *Cough*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn must be a distributor problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you totally missed the point he is in the eu
Click to expand...

Not really much of a difference bud. Little known fact Canada is also a pretty well developed country.







Also does not explain the shortages in digital copies.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If I want to do a considerable amount of damage to a group of enemies, what's the best class to use? Probably elementalist, huh?
> And I'm assuming Warrior is generally the most-effective in one-on-one?


I can take a group of mobs just as fast as I can take one down as a necro. Scepter + dagger + well of suffering is a ton of AOE. Tack on minions or other secondary abilities, and I almost never get overwhelmed. I do die occasionally, but it's just because I'm typing or the respawn rate in some areas is literally instant and I won't get a breather for 12 mobs then a patrol comes by.

I'm sure eles have some good AOE as well, though.


----------



## Vhox

Working towards 100% map at a decent pace. Called it early tonight. Loving it so far! Hope everyone else is having an enjoyable experience!


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Working towards 100% map at a decent pace. Called it early tonight. Loving it so far! Hope everyone else is having an enjoyable experience!


Wow your that far in game man if did not have to work I would play more oh well


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Working towards 100% map at a decent pace. Called it early tonight. Loving it so far! Hope everyone else is having an enjoyable experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your that far in game man if did not have to work I would play more oh well
Click to expand...

Join the we have real lives club.

Or perhaps the very opposite, we have no lives because we're constantly slaving for pay club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is it going to die off like SWTOR?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The fact that there isn't a monthly fee helps in that also.
Click to expand...

I think they're changing that soon. No more monthly subscriptions for SWTOR.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think they're changing that soon. No more monthly subscriptions for SWTOR.


Not sure if that'll help or not.


----------



## greydor

So, I have a few questions that've been on my mind today as I fumble through this game:

1) Why the low exp. from killing enemies? I seriously get like 2 exp. for everything. Level 80 must be impossible/improbable.

2) What's with the quests that randomly show up that everyone runs to? WTH is going on? I got a bronze medal for leaving my computer to pee?

3) So we don't turn in quests anymore? We just approach a heart, click some stuff, and get sent an embarrassingly low amount of money?

4) If I want to progress in the game, do I just keep following the spinning green blob on my map?


----------



## Unstableiser

Damn I've played since it came out only just hit lvl30 :/


----------



## Schnitter

My brother wants this game, but it is sold out online. Is there anywhere I can download the installer on the meantime? I leave my PC on 24/7 downloading and have ran out of things to download lol.


----------



## arctia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*
> 
> So, I have a few questions that've been on my mind today as I fumble through this game:
> 1) Why the low exp. from killing enemies? I seriously get like 2 exp. for everything. Level 80 must be impossible/improbable.
> 2) What's with the quests that randomly show up that everyone runs to? WTH is going on? I got a bronze medal for leaving my computer to pee?
> 3) So we don't turn in quests anymore? We just approach a heart, click some stuff, and get sent an embarrassingly low amount of money?
> 4) If I want to progress in the game, do I just keep following the spinning green blob on my map?


1) killing is not the primary way to earn exp in this game. I think even gathering materials give more exp per node than killing stuff. If you haven't bought a mining pick, a sickle, and an chopping axe already, go do it now. Make sure you have all three with you at all times. If you see a resource node, go get it. The resource nodes are specifically for you; someone else already gathering the resource doesn't make it disappear for you.

Another way of earning exp is by crafting stuff. Pick up two to assist with leveling. You can switch different crafting professions for a small fee from what I hear. The exp you get is pro-rated. Leveling one to max will get you 10 levels. So theoretically if you have unlimited amount of materials, you can level all eight crafts to max and go from 1-80 without ever leaving the city.

2) this game has random/semi-random/set Events that show up. The events are one of the standard ways to earn exp. You get bronze/silver/gold rating depending on how much you participated in the event, which directly affect your exp reward I believe. Sometimes, I just go up to an event, hit a couple mobs, then leave. Some time later, I would get a message saying the event completed/failed, and I get a bronze rating, but still a decent amount of exp. I have seen some people who just camp their character at one of the more popular event areas, and get free exp overnight.

3) Events will automatically grant you exp when it completes/fails. The more static "quests" show up as Hearts on your map, but even for those, you can just complete them without "turning in"; you automatically get exp and rewards when you complete those.

4) green sign is the main story line. Follow it to progress through the story. You can't follow it all the time, because there are level gaps between them. The idea is, you follow the main story for a bit, go do something else, and come back to the main story once you're high leveled enough for the next part. Completing each step in the story does give you a very nice amount of exp.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*
> 
> So, I have a few questions that've been on my mind today as I fumble through this game:
> 1) Why the low exp. from killing enemies? I seriously get like 2 exp. for everything. Level 80 must be impossible/improbable.
> 2) What's with the quests that randomly show up that everyone runs to? WTH is going on? I got a bronze medal for leaving my computer to pee?
> 3) So we don't turn in quests anymore? We just approach a heart, click some stuff, and get sent an embarrassingly low amount of money?
> 4) If I want to progress in the game, do I just keep following the spinning green blob on my map?


I'll try to answer these as best as I can as I'm still only level 17.

1) I'm not too sure on this one, maybe it's to get people to do the events and stuff rather than sitting around grinding on mobs
2) Those random "quests" are called Events, every area has a bunch of them and they're really quick and easy and they usually give around 2 bars of experience
3) correct you don't do quests and turn them in, you find hearts and do what are basically errands like kill certain mobs or clear out traps, again doesn't take long and usually nets around 2 bars also
4) the spinning green blob are story quests, so if you want to progress through the story you have to go to those and do what it says


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> My brother wants this game, but it is sold out online. Is there anywhere I can download the installer on the meantime? I leave my PC on 24/7 downloading and have ran out of things to download lol.


Official download link is:
http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2Setup.exe


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> My brother wants this game, but it is sold out online. Is there anywhere I can download the installer on the meantime? I leave my PC on 24/7 downloading and have ran out of things to download lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Official download link is:
> http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2Setup.exe
Click to expand...

Thank you. One last question:

Will the Gw2Setup.exe download the files needed to my computer and let me choose when to install (like Diablo III) or will that installer basically install the game as it downloads the 13 GB like Battlefield 3 or Steam Games?

Reason I ask is because the computer I will leave on all day to download is a computer dedicated only for downloading. I think it has an Athlon X2 from 4 years ago.


----------



## Singledigit

how much does a world transfer cost?


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> how much does a world transfer cost?


free right now, but this will change once they level out.


----------



## Singledigit

How to pick a server? I just read Darkhaven seems legit, with lots of WvW, but hows everywhere else?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> And I'm assuming Warrior is generally the most-effective in one-on-one?


Warriors are AoE monsters if you ball the mob up right. They deal AoE with their standard melee autoattacks, aswell as with several skills on their bars. They also have fairly decent ranged AoE with Longbow.

Thief is more oriented toward one on one combat.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*
> 
> So, I have a few questions that've been on my mind today as I fumble through this game:
> 1) Why the low exp. from killing enemies? I seriously get like 2 exp. for everything. Level 80 must be impossible/improbable.
> 2) What's with the quests that randomly show up that everyone runs to? WTH is going on? I got a bronze medal for leaving my computer to pee?
> 3) So we don't turn in quests anymore? We just approach a heart, click some stuff, and get sent an embarrassingly low amount of money?
> 4) If I want to progress in the game, do I just keep following the spinning green blob on my map?


You've been answered pretty well, but I'll throw in my 0.02 as well.

1) You get much more exp for killing mobs that have been alive this longest. Anything that dies all the time gives low exp to discourage farming and mob grinding. This also ties into #3, it makes you run around more to find those events. If you want more mob exp buy some food, it gives a 10% kill exp buff.

2) Those are events. Events are the main replacement for ! and ? quests that MMO's usually have. When an event completes, follow the NPC and listen to them. There is a little conversation that may hint at an event chain. For example, I helped some soldiers outside a cave, then helped them get into the cave, then guarded them while they build a basecamp, then helped them expore for artifacts. That was 4 events, and now the previously mob inhabbited cave has a soldier camp in the middle with vendors. They will periodically get attacked and there will be events for defending them. If you lose, the soldiers run back outside the camp and the chain starts over. There are hundreds of things like this.

3) No quest turn in required. Hearts are just located in areas where events happen to start and are really only there to guide you out into the world. You get more money in higher levels, but you should not count on them for gold. Karma is important too, so don't neglect that. A lot of vendors sell good stuff (weapons/armor, mats, tools, buffs) for Karma and not money.

4) Depends on what progress you want. The geen blob leads you on your story. If you just want to level up then do hearts, gathering, events, crafting, story, and daily achievements. That should get you progressing pretty quickly since you can do a lot of that stuff at the same time.


----------



## Fletcherea

Whats the effective level of them green, master harvesting tools(got a few from quests), I just noticed I'm getting a lot of ruined plant fibers and saw dust.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Not really much of a difference bud. Little known fact Canada is also a pretty well developed country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also does not explain the shortages in digital copies.


absolutely is a difference. that guy posted pics of physical copies on shelves...not digital... in case of the guy who can't find gw2. he has none on the shelves and there are none for him to buy on the net in his country in the EU. We weren't even talking about canada.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am assuming when you complete the map with one character nothing will be available when you make a new character?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am assuming when you complete the map with one character nothing will be available when you make a new character?


No, everything is tied to each character.

Create a new character and you'll be back at 0% for everything.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Warriors are AoE monsters if you ball the mob up right. They deal AoE with their standard melee autoattacks, aswell as with several skills on their bars. They also have fairly decent ranged AoE with Longbow.
> 
> Thief is more oriented toward one on one combat.


I tried out the theif the other night. They do a LOT of damage in one-on-one... But I feel as though they lack endurance to take out groups.

I've lately been using my warrior with a two-axe combination, and the fifth skill, along with the F1 attack, are just crazy strong. I've also been using three signets and they all benefit each other. He can rack up damage pretty quickly. I've been running around killing level 15-19's lately, usually in on on one or groups of 2-3 and it's been working pretty good.


----------



## bogey1337

I tried stacking the precision trait. It has a passive that gives 40 precision to each unused signet. i then equipped 5 signet skills and boy the burst damage is really strong.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I tried out the theif the other night. They do a LOT of damage in one-on-one... But I feel as though they lack endurance to take out groups.
> I've lately been using my warrior with a two-axe combination, and the fifth skill, along with the F1 attack, are just crazy strong. I've also been using three signets and they all benefit each other. He can rack up damage pretty quickly. I've been running around killing level 15-19's lately, usually in on on one or groups of 2-3 and it's been working pretty good.


That's kind of the forte of a thief. They have the ability to deal massive damage to a single target, but they are squishy, which means they must rely on stealth for survival. Get in, spike damage, and get out. Killing groups just isn't in the cards for this class. I have found that they can handle 2 possibly 3 baddies at once if you play smart, but beyond that forget it.


----------



## bogey1337

I think my next class would be a thief.







I kind of want to play around with their initiative. Does it really impact the gameplay a lot? How about the steal mechanic?


----------



## FLCLimax

i don't really like steal. at least compared to other class mechanics.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I like steal but the cooldown is really long for what you get.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I have been missing my event requirements for my daily achievements the past couple of days because a ton of the events I encounter are just plain bugged and won't complete. Anyone else noticing this? Could be an escort event and the guy isn't moving, kill a champion boss whatever and he's not there, rescue some guy and he won't move, fight waves of enemies and the last wave won't come. I swear I've had horrible luck with events lately. Anyone else?


----------



## Fletcherea

I think I've used steal like 10 times, and I'm a couple bars from 80. I just forget it =/ And with cluster %$#@ events it kinda sucks that it switches your bar. I've never actually moused over and see what the steal does for various opponents,
I just spam it and get clear of it the few times I have used it lol.
I think I'd like it better, and use it more, if when you steal, it just does what it's going to do, like all other cool down skills.
Combat is sooo fast, taking the time to steal, look to see what the heck it does(if you bother), do it, then get back to your regular rotation, it just don't seem right or something.

I'm prolly just doing it wrong


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I have been missing my event requirements for my daily achievements the past couple of days because a ton of the events I encounter are just plain bugged and won't complete. Anyone else noticing this? Could be an escort event and the guy isn't moving, kill a champion boss whatever and he's not there, rescue some guy and he won't move, fight waves of enemies and the last wave won't come. I swear I've had horrible luck with events lately. Anyone else?


lol...skill points count and every event counts. there's so much you could do in any zone. even the ones with some bugged events..there is no possible way whatsoever you cannot do 5 events. there's a few ones that bug out in iron marches but the chain of iron vs flame legion stuff tops out at 6 or 7 and that's just success chains. every reset this is the first achievement i get, and likely most people as well.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I have been missing my event requirements for my daily achievements the past couple of days because a ton of the events I encounter are just plain bugged and won't complete. Anyone else noticing this? Could be an escort event and the guy isn't moving, kill a champion boss whatever and he's not there, rescue some guy and he won't move, fight waves of enemies and the last wave won't come. I swear I've had horrible luck with events lately. Anyone else?


I don't think I have seen more than one bugged event per area. I'm only up to lvl 47 so there is still a lot for me to see.

I have a problem trying to complete the Monthly don't die achievement. I tend to get reckless and try to see what I can do, or I want to do WvWvW.

I'm still kind of ticked off about the one time I got close to completing it and had a bugged event kill me. We had a good number of people to stop the invasion or waves of centaurs, but wave 2-7 ALL came at the same time and steam rolled us...

Because of all that, I hate the Don't die achievement because I feel like I have to limit what I do until after I accomplish it. No dungeons (unless it's a great group I have ran with before), no WvWvW, no dangerous jumping puzzles and possibly skipping events if I'm solo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is best class for solo play.


----------



## djriful

Last night patch reset my weapon appearance back to stock.... what a waste of transmutation stones.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is best class for solo play.


Any class can go solo.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> lol...skill points count and every event counts. there's so much you could do in any zone. even the ones with some bugged events..there is no possible way whatsoever you cannot do 5 events. there's a few ones that bug out in iron marches but the chain of iron vs flame legion stuff tops out at 6 or 7 and that's just success chains. every reset this is the first achievement i get, and likely most people as well.


I've never seen a skill point event count towards my daily event achievements. I'm pretty sure I've jsut had horible luck the past couple of days. Usually this isn't a problem.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Not really much of a difference bud. Little known fact Canada is also a pretty well developed country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also does not explain the shortages in digital copies.
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely is a difference. that guy posted pics of physical copies on shelves...not digital... in case of the guy who can't find gw2. he has none on the shelves and there are none for him to buy on the net in his country in the EU. We weren't even talking about Canada.
Click to expand...

I think your misssing the point. He said he was waiting to get it because it was sold out and I agreed with him that it is sold out even here in Canada and Online. And you blamed the country and distributers. WIth that I provided proof that it is not an isolated problem that is only in the EU it is unavailable online and here in Canada. Which is not a far out place as you said so in your previous posts.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> I think my next class would be a thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want to play around with their initiative. Does it really impact the gameplay a lot? How about the steal mechanic?


Yes, you must manage initiative well and be extremely good at dodging (especially if you dual wield daggers). At first you'll find there isn't much room for error, but you'll get the hang of it. The steal option is a fantastic addition to the class, and makes it a lot of fun.


----------



## Sazexa

Does anyone have a link to a gallery of armor-types?

I wanna see if I can get any good-looking armor to just hang-around in when I'm talking to friends.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a gallery of armor-types?
> I wanna see if I can get any good-looking armor to just hang-around in when I'm talking to friends.


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Armor


----------



## Canuck Boon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Whats the effective level of them green, master harvesting tools(got a few from quests), I just noticed I'm getting a lot of ruined plant fibers and saw dust.


They max out at tier 4 gatherables. I think... For mining, it maxes out at Gold Ore nodes.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Any class can go solo.


Any class can go solo but I'd say elementalist has it the worst. Try being a fresh 80 running through Cursed Shore. So many mobs with pull backs and bugged events, you'll be dying in no time. Whereas my wife has a guardian and can just plow right through and explore everything without worrying about dying.


----------



## PureBlackFire

The game is bigger and more beautiful than I previously suspected. I am spending most of my time exploring the map. problem is I have split most of it between two characters lol. also, I have over 1.8GB of screenshots from the beta and final game.


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Wow your that far in game man if did not have to work I would play more oh well


This, 100%!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I finally hit level 30. I never played Guild Wars 1, so I have no idea how they do their twist on dungeons. Does anyone want to group up with me at some point tonight and get through the level 30 dungeon? Would be great to have some people in the group that are experienced and can show me the way. I am a Warrior by the way. I am in the OCN guild on Ft. Aspenwood as well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I finally hit level 30. I never played Guild Wars 1, so I have no idea how they do their twist on dungeons. Does anyone want to group up with me at some point tonight and get through the level 30 dungeon? Would be great to have some people in the group that are experienced and can show me the way. I am a Warrior by the way. I am in the OCN guild on Ft. Aspenwood as well.


I did the Ascalon Catacombs for the first time yesterday, was actually very fun and I enjoyed it a lot despite the number of times I died haha. Whenever I'm on feel free to hit me up and if I'm not in the middle of PvP or an event or something I'll join ya


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I did the Ascalon Catacombs for the first time yesterday, was actually very fun and I enjoyed it a lot despite the number of times I died haha. Whenever I'm on feel free to hit me up and if I'm not in the middle of PvP or an event or something I'll join ya


Should I expect some sweet loot? Or are my expectations too high for simply completing a single dungeon run?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Should I expect some sweet loot? Or are my expectations too high for simply completing a single dungeon run?


For our level yeah since all drops scale to your level if you're higher. But I personally didn't get anything astounding but I did get some stuff to replace the ones I had and I gained about a level too so if you count the fun I had the hour hour and a half or so I put into it was well worth it imo


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do you buy good looking gear or loot? I look the same level 35 as level 1.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do you buy good looking gear or loot? I look the same level 35 as level 1.


I found all of my 'good looking" gear so far but i think the really nice ones like cultural armor and what not you gotta buy


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> That's kind of the forte of a thief. They have the ability to deal massive damage to a single target, but they are squishy, which means they must rely on stealth for survival. Get in, spike damage, and get out. Killing groups just isn't in the cards for this class. I have found that they can handle 2 possibly 3 baddies at once if you play smart, but beyond that forget it.


In my opinion that's not true. I reached level 80 when the zone was still a ghost town. I learned to kite and solo mobs of 5-10. Caltrops and Dagger Storm along with Signet of Malice tears through mobs quickly as you pick them off with Heartseeker. I run double dagger + short bow.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> That's kind of the forte of a thief. They have the ability to deal massive damage to a single target, but they are squishy, which means they must rely on stealth for survival. Get in, spike damage, and get out. Killing groups just isn't in the cards for this class. I have found that they can handle 2 possibly 3 baddies at once if you play smart, but beyond that forget it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> In my opinion that's not true. I reached level 80 when the zone was still a ghost town. I learned to kite and solo mobs of 5-10. Caltrops and Dagger Storm along with Signet of Malice tears through mobs quickly as you pick them off with Heartseeker. I run double dagger + short bow.


You've never played sword/pistol, have you?
The entire spec screams AoE damage with Pistol Whip racking up damage on multiple adjacent enemies, and then you have Black Powder, which helps keep enemies from hitting while you're doing it.

And then with Dagger/dagger, you still have that one flippy-bleedy move that can hit multiple enemies at once while evading without using endurance. Not quite as strong for large groups, but good for inflicting large amounts of condition damage.

I'm not even going to start with shortbow because the damage isn't high enough imo, but if you're willing to gimp yourself a little bit, you're able to hit as many enemies as you want.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> You've never played sword/pistol, have you?
> The entire spec screams AoE damage with Pistol Whip racking up damage on multiple adjacent enemies, and then you have Black Powder, which helps keep enemies from hitting while you're doing it.
> And then with Dagger/dagger, you still have that one flippy-bleedy move that can hit multiple enemies at once while evading without using endurance. Not quite as strong for large groups, but good for inflicting large amounts of condition damage.
> I'm not even going to start with shortbow because the damage isn't high enough imo, but if you're willing to gimp yourself a little bit, you're able to hit as many enemies as you want.


Have you tried to solo Orr without people on the map? The Sword/Pistol works well when the enemies are melee but when there is a mix it does not work so well due to lack of mobility and high Initiative cost. But either way, use whatever you find works for you.

Short bow works well in some situations since I can hit 1600 damage crit on 3 enemies from the bounce. I have 46% crit chance so it's every other shot.


----------



## Sazexa

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/File:Heavy_armor_02_concept_art.jpg

I WANT THIS


----------



## FLCLimax

good luck getting it.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I don't think I have seen more than one bugged event per area. I'm only up to lvl 47 so there is still a lot for me to see.
> I have a problem trying to complete the Monthly don't die achievement. I tend to get reckless and try to see what I can do, or I want to do WvWvW.
> I'm still kind of ticked off about the one time I got close to completing it and had a bugged event kill me. We had a good number of people to stop the invasion or waves of centaurs, but wave 2-7 ALL came at the same time and steam rolled us...
> Because of all that, *I hate the Don't die achievement* because I feel like I have to limit what I do until after I accomplish it. No dungeons (unless it's a great group I have ran with before), no WvWvW, no dangerous jumping puzzles and possibly skipping events if I'm solo.


I saved up a few days worth of crafting mats and went to work. BAMN! 100k xp and Don't Die Achievement maxed real easy like.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> The game is bigger and more beautiful than I previously suspected. I am spending most of my time exploring the map. problem is I have split most of it between two characters lol. also, *I have over 1.8GB of screenshots from the beta and final game*.


I think that's one of the things I've been enjoying most. Just when you see something amazing and you don't think they can top it.. you enter an adjacent room in the same area and mind=blown by some other amazing room/scene... I never played the beta and I'm already near 1.5GB of screenshots.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Spending way too much time. Just stooped after 7 hours of playing it.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> In my opinion that's not true. I reached level 80 when the zone was still a ghost town. I learned to kite and solo mobs of 5-10. Caltrops and Dagger Storm along with Signet of Malice tears through mobs quickly as you pick them off with Heartseeker. I run double dagger + short bow.


That's pretty damn impressive Blizzie. I can't really speak for the ability to pull that off being as I'm level 37. I wish I had that kind of time to dump into the game, jealous. At this point, with dual daggers and thief guild, or w/e my only elite, I can't pull that off. That's extremely promising to hear. I admit, I'm no master thief, or anything, but I still wouldn't go recommending thief as a class to take down big mobs regardless.

I don't use pistols, because I firmly believe guns have no place in fantasy. I know I'm probably completely alone here in that thought, and that's fine. I really don't like this entire pirate motif arenanet went with, but it's not enough to keep me from enjoying the game.


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> That's pretty damn impressive Blizzie. I can't really speak for the ability to pull that off being as I'm level 37. I wish I had that kind of time to dump into the game, jealous. At this point, with dual daggers and thief guild, or w/e my only elite, I can't pull that off. That's extremely promising to hear. I admit, I'm no master thief, or anything, but I still wouldn't go recommending thief as a class to take down big mobs regardless.
> I don't use pistols, because I firmly believe guns have no place in fantasy. I know I'm probably completely alone here in that thought, and that's fine. I really don't like this entire pirate motif arenanet went with, but it's not enough to keep me from enjoying the game.


I completely agree. I hate having guns in fantasy MMOs. Completely with you on that one.

Thats why im an Elementalist (although only lvl 19







)


----------



## MGMG8GT

Is anyone out there getting better than 30fps in 100 person keep battles? Shadows off, supersampling off, reflections off and the best I can manage is around 30 fps, which is playable, but I'd like to do better.

2600k @ 4.8, 6950 flashed to 6970 shaders, 1000/1450, GW2 is on a games only Sandisk Extreme.

Core parking disabled, large address aware applied


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> good luck getting it.


I don't even know where/how.

I don't even know what it's called. lol

It just looks bad ass as hell.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Is anyone out there getting better than 30fps in 100 person keep battles? Shadows off, supersampling off, reflections off and the best I can manage is around 30 fps, which is playable, but I'd like to do better.
> 2600k @ 4.8, 6950 flashed to 6970 shaders, 1000/1450, GW2 is on a games only Sandisk Extreme.
> Core parking disabled, large address aware applied


Not much better with HD 7970i think but i dont really feel the lag. Its part of the battle lol. Need to OC 3570K if it makes a difference.


----------



## JAM3S121

Maybe I burnt myself out but after hitting 80 and just finished cursed shore 100% completion (as well as straits of devastion and malchors leap) I am somewhat bored of the game. Sure I could go do instance farm runs for better PVE gear.

But whats the point...?

Fighting dragons or world bosses is a huge zerg fest, the difference one player makes when 50 players are attacking an enemy makes no difference.
I want to play pvp more but WvWvW que's take at least an hour, and again one player makes almost no difference.

Competitive pvp is fun, but its not very competitive when you are joining a lobby of people that could have played for 100 hours straight or their first hour. There needs to be some type of ranking system. Yes theres tournament mode but I only have 2 friends that play so we have 3 people, adding two random people helps but we have no idea how skilled they are and typically you only face 5man groups from one guild in tournament mode. not very competitive if I only have 3 players on mic with me.

Yes the leveling process of this game has been quite fun but I'm not sure on its long term future. I see no reason to go do dungeons, the gear while better won't give me a edge in World pvp by much, and even if it does the majority of WvWvW is very large numbers fights where one person doesn't make a huge difference.

Maybe I'm used to older mmo's like eq2/wow but in those games hitting max level ment you still had work to do. In this game I can keep earning skill points for skills I don't want, and I can do repeatable 5 man dungeons. We'll see what the future holds I'm not giving up yet but right now I'll ease off my playtime. I'm hoping my friends and I can recruit more people and do more PVP together and hopefully they make these painful WvWvW que's better. Getting in the same battlegrounds as my friends takes at least 1.5hours.

To the poster above about the pirate outfits, it takes awhile but eventually you won't find any armor like that at 80. I felt the same way when I was leveling up my engineer (medium armor)


----------



## PureBlackFire

I have so many screens I don't know where to start. I'll post some and a couple vids after I wake up.


----------



## Tridacnid

Any level 80s here care to share their thoughts on the Zhaitan fight? I'm super curious to know how fun it is.


----------



## Tridacnid

Any level 80s here care to share their thoughts on the Zhaitan fight? I'm super curious to know how fun it is.


----------



## Fortunex

I got bored of the game at level 30, now level 45... Does it ever pick up and get interesting or is it the same as it has been since level 5?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I got bored of the game at level 30, now level 45... Does it ever pick up and get interesting or is it the same as it has been since level 5?


Same here. Level 45 now and I'm finding it hard to click on the game icon. I want to reach level 80 before I stop playing though.


----------



## HarrisLam

question, I'm a lv 16~17 human thief, just getting out of queensdale following the storyline, can anyone tell me why as soon as i walked through that door, everything went from lv 16 to lv 22?

I mean I can adapt well, just following people doing the side quests, I can give minimal effort and still earn EXP, but it just doesnt make much sense to me, did I miss a part of the map where I'm suppose to go as a lv17?


----------



## bogey1337

The story quests jumps several levels. You really cant plow through it. I suggest completing the next zone for now. I think its kessex hilss. right?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question, I'm a lv 16~17 human thief, just getting out of queensdale following the storyline, can anyone tell me why as soon as i walked through that door, everything went from lv 16 to lv 22?
> I mean I can adapt well, just following people doing the side quests, I can give minimal effort and still earn EXP, but it just doesnt make much sense to me, did I miss a part of the map where I'm suppose to go as a lv17?


If you look on the world map, sections are placed in levels. I'm assuming for training and questing purposes. I myself just entered this area as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> The story quests jumps several levels. You really cant plow through it. I suggest completing the next zone for now. I think its kessex hilss. right?


Yeah, it's Kessex Hills. I've been working on grabbing some XP, because it definitely is a bit hard to just jump from quest to quest now. I've been mining, chopping, and gathering materials. It's nice XP bonuses, but I definitely should start to try crafting also. I've yet to do so, and it will probably help quite a bit.


----------



## HarrisLam

how do you get bonuses gathering stuff?

I wasted a tool earlier today not knowing that I have to click on the thing I gathered to actually collect it.....

I learned to be a jeweler, seeing as I almost never saw a single accessory drop from mobs

I kind of want to try leveling through crafting too, but I have no clue how to do so, gotta start exploring on things now, any idea what kind of items I need to research new jewel combos? Just ores? or like ores, leathers and even all kinds of raw materials could work?

I would like to think so, but it kind of doesn't make sense to know that Onions can help me make jewelry









My account name is MadAlice, and my character name is Sad Paris, currently lv 18 and I rarely play, just in case anybody wants to add


----------



## bogey1337

Im not a jeweller but i think you also have to use the discovery tab on your crafting window. Try putting some combinations of materials there. Discovering recipes gives awesome bonus xp. I think theres also database online by now for the recipes that you could discover.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Im not a jeweller but i think you also have to use the discovery tab on your crafting window. Try putting some combinations of materials there. Discovering recipes gives awesome bonus xp. I think *theres also database online by now for the recipes that you could discover.*


well that would be not so fun wouldnt it

I just wonder what the "penalty" of failing to discover a combination, what happens to the raw materials I use? Just gone? that way its probably not a good idea to craft in early levels...


----------



## Unstableiser

There is no penalty, you get 4/5 boxes and you put jeweller items in like rings and hooks and a gem. Pretty intuitive and logical. You can only discover as much as your tier and your current materials can provide for (basically how many diff. types of gem you have). Then you make up the XP to the next crafting tier by making those items for the most XP.


----------



## Descadent

Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds


----------



## HarrisLam

ok now i start leveling up jeweler, currently at like lv 25 and I'm like......apparently lv 0-75 is all about copper ores and I can't do anything about silver ores?

I'm only at lv 25 (50 levels to go...) and making 1 copper ingot only gives me 7 exp now, how am I going to get through the 50 levels? is there another way to do it?

It literally emptied my bank trying to buy ores from the trading program too....I'm basically stuck here...am I missing something?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Any level 80s here care to share their thoughts on the Zhaitan fight? I'm super curious to know how fun it is.


don't get you're hopes up. the beginning of the fight inside the instance ruined city of arah is cool, but when u actually fight the dragon not so much.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok now i start leveling up jeweler, currently at like lv 25 and I'm like......apparently lv 0-75 is all about copper ores and I can't do anything about silver ores?
> I'm only at lv 25 (50 levels to go...) and making 1 copper ingot only gives me 7 exp now, how am I going to get through the 50 levels? is there another way to do it?
> It literally emptied my bank trying to buy ores from the trading program too....I'm basically stuck here...am I missing something?


I'm assuming you discovered all the recipes for your level using the gems in the Discovery part. Just keep making jewelery (yellow ones are the best XP), refining ore doesn't' give much it's just to get you started.


----------



## salvanos

with the lack of craft ingredient
better focus on the discovery first

because discovery give more exp bonus


----------



## sprower

Mid 70's now and finally all within a few minutes today I found some nice dyes. Illumination and Ivory.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok now i start leveling up jeweler, currently at like lv 25 and I'm like......apparently lv 0-75 is all about copper ores and I can't do anything about silver ores?
> I'm only at lv 25 (50 levels to go...) and making 1 copper ingot only gives me 7 exp now, how am I going to get through the 50 levels? is there another way to do it?
> It literally emptied my bank trying to buy ores from the trading program too....I'm basically stuck here...am I missing something?


Are you salvaging everything you can't use? I have been from the start of my character and it's helped a lot, but now I have trouble maintaining 1 gold lol. The crafting system wasn't meant to be blown through in your first couple weeks of the game. I don't know anyone who isn't spending some time grinding just for materials (which I can't stand). Hang in there, there is plenty of other things to focus on if you're getting frustrated with leveling crafting. I think they did this in hopes some would get impatient enough to just buy some diamonds with real monies in order to purchase mats for crafting. Hold the line! Don't...give...in! $60 bux is all they're getting out of me, damn it.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Are you salvaging everything you can't use? I have been from the start of my character and it's helped a lot, but now I have trouble maintaining 1 gold lol. The crafting system wasn't meant to be blown through in your first couple weeks of the game. I don't know anyone who isn't spending some time grinding just for materials (which I can't stand). Hang in there, there is plenty of other things to focus on if you're getting frustrated with leveling crafting. I think they did this in hopes some would get impatient enough to just buy some diamonds with real monies in order to purchase mats for crafting. Hold the line! Don't...give...in! $60 bux is all they're getting out of me, damn it.


Lol I just wish I could get my 60 bucks back, this game has nothing for me.


----------



## Konata Izumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Lol I just wish I could get my 60 bucks back, this game has nothing for me.


That's how I felt when I bought Diablo 3. But anyways I'm enjoying this game so far, only level 18 but since there's no monthly fee there's no pressure to feel the need to grind it out and mass level. I don't want to turn into one of those bitter MMO players that grind to max level in a week then complain about no end game content.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> That's how I felt when I bought Diablo 3. But anyways I'm enjoying this game so far, only level 18 but since there's no monthly fee there's no pressure to feel the need to grind it out and mass level. I don't want to turn into one of those bitter MMO players that grind to max level in a week then complain about no end game content.


Never said it was a bad game, just has nothing for me personally. But it is free to play so i can fool around in spvp when my friends want me to so I guess it isnt a total loss.


----------



## SLITCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> That's how I felt when I bought Diablo 3. But anyways I'm enjoying this game so far, only level 18 but since there's no monthly fee there's no pressure to feel the need to grind it out and mass level. I don't want to turn into one of those bitter MMO players that grind to max level in a week then complain about no end game content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was a bad game, just has nothing for me personally. But it is free to play so i can fool around in spvp when my friends want me to so I guess it isnt a total loss.
Click to expand...

At least you're enjoying it when your friends call for you to play with them.







That's a plus.
I created a Human Thief and am currently liking it better than my Human Guardian. The mobility thieves have is ridiculous.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLITCX*
> 
> At least you're enjoying it when your friends call for you to play with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a plus.
> I created a Human Thief and am currently liking it better than my Human Guardian. The mobility thieves have is ridiculous.


OKAY! I have to ask you sir; in a fantasy world with so many different races available, what is the allure to such a non-fantasy race? I'm in no way bashing you for preferring human, according to the survey or w/e Arenanet did, human was one of the most popular races, you aren't alone by any means. I just want to understand the thought process I guess? I'm having a blast with thief as well btw, loads of fun!


----------



## SLITCX

Mmm, I guess my thought process was whichever looks the most realistic and appealing. For me, the Asura and Sylvari were not appealing to me at all. The Charr and the Norn was a bit eh... if I had to choose something else other than the Human, I would choose either Charr or Norn. But the ultimate reason for why I chose Human was because I can see their face.







It's appealing and the amount of work that I put into their facials, heh. Iuno, it's just aesthetically appealing to me, maybe this is always why I play girl characters.

Off topic: I wish this game was like Sword Art Online.







The crafting part got it with the discovery system, now only if we can discover skills and be in the world physically, heh.


----------



## ignite

Need opinions... I played Lineage 2 for quite a while (retail then mostly private) but always went back to play it. I have been very lazy with games lazy and get bored quick but some games hold my attention for a while, usually more casual based, and BF3... But Lineage 2 always had me trapped.

Should I jump on GW2 (can get it for around $40) or possibly just go for BL2... Then again, I have TL2 pre-ordered to take some time too.

Easy to play this game casually? I mean by reviews and just the amount of talk it's getting, seems like the game is amazing.


----------



## SLITCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Need opinions... I played Lineage 2 for quite a while (retail then mostly private) but always went back to play it. I have been very lazy with games lazy and get bored quick but some games hold my attention for a while, usually more casual based, and BF3... But Lineage 2 always had me trapped.
> 
> Should I jump on GW2 (can get it for around $40) or possibly just go for BL2... Then again, I have TL2 pre-ordered to take some time too.
> 
> Easy to play this game casually? I mean by reviews and just the amount of talk it's getting, seems like the game is amazing.


I've been playing Guild Wars 2 quite casually. I'm not forced to reach a higher level just because my guild mates or friends are and if I need help, the system would "downgrade" their level to mine so it would still be challenging for us. The amount of content in this game is actually pretty good, I spent more time talking with the people on each map instead of working down quests and tasks. It really depends on how you would want to play the game, you could be the casual person who talks on the map chat, you could be the casual person who crafts items and merchants off of the trading post. Or you could be the person who likes to explore areas and regions to complete tasks and map objectives. It's your money, and in the end, it's only a one time subscription price for $40 (since you can get it at that price).

You could jump on GW2 or just wait for Lineage Eternal.


----------



## linuxfueled

Massive world that's for sure. Casual gamer MMO!


----------



## HarrisLam

some of you guys not enjoying the game?

Well I'm a graphic whore, causal gamer with almost no time to play games and I'm just glad this game came along.

There are some flaws waiting to be fixed (the camera is a big one), but these tiny dents are acceptable when considering the game as a whole

I suppose no games can be made into being loved by everyone. Everybody has his/her only preferences







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Are you salvaging everything you can't use? I have been from the start of my character and it's helped a lot, but now I have trouble maintaining 1 gold lol. The crafting system wasn't meant to be blown through in your first couple weeks of the game. I don't know anyone who isn't spending some time grinding just for materials (which I can't stand). Hang in there, there is plenty of other things to focus on if you're getting frustrated with leveling crafting. I think they did this in hopes some would get impatient enough to just buy some diamonds with real monies in order to purchase mats for crafting. Hold the line! Don't...give...in! $60 bux is all they're getting out of me, damn it.


Salvaging? I tried for 30~40 times, gives me the experience that nothing is good for me except some kind of weapons, I dont know man it just seems like jewelers require very very specific things? like even for Ores, not all kinds work, I digged like 18 iron ores to find out they aren't even used in jewelry making. All that salvaging won't mean a dam thing if all I get out of them are thin leather and wool threads

I dont know, after salvaging a while, and having limited choices of things to craft, it just *seems* very harsh as being a jeweler, then again I've only had 1 crafting class so far so I might be biased.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm assuming you discovered all the recipes for your level using the gems in the Discovery part. Just keep making jewelery (yellow ones are the best XP), refining ore doesn't' give much it's just to get you started.


No, as I've said, I just started, and I meant exactly that, including digging







I barely have any gems(to be precise, I got 2 so far...) It's just hard because the "raw material icons" only show up on the minimap and not when you expand it


----------



## duox

I do not like the game. I think it is we'll put together I just do not like it's concepts. I like the mmo trinity, I like gear with very meaningful stats, and I like being able to run through low level zones feeling super powered. I also like on server pvp and all that comes with that. I thought guild wars 2 would be a refreshing change but I realize I am set in my wAys. I would not get offended by those of us that do not like it, it is an amazing game for people that hate the standard mmo template. If only someone would make a new AAA sandbox for those of us aching for one since swg was ruined.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I do not like the game. I think it is we'll put together I just do not like it's concepts. I like the mmo trinity, I like gear with very meaningful stats, and I like being able to run through low level zones feeling super powered. I also like on server pvp and all that comes with that. I thought guild wars 2 would be a refreshing change but I realize I am set in my wAys. I would not get offended by those of us that do not like it, it is an amazing game for people that hate the standard mmo template. If only someone would make a new AAA sandbox for those of us aching for one since swg was ruined.


ArcheAge, hopefully.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I do not like the game. I think it is we'll put together I just do not like it's concepts. I like the mmo trinity, I like gear with very meaningful stats, and I like being able to run through low level zones feeling super powered. I also like on server pvp and all that comes with that. I thought guild wars 2 would be a refreshing change but I realize I am set in my wAys. I would not get offended by those of us that do not like it, it is an amazing game for people that hate the standard mmo template. If only someone would make a new AAA sandbox for those of us aching for one since swg was ruined.


I do agree that even the lower levels are quite challenging at times

I however like the idea of having minimal grinding. Well maybe not minimal, but there are other things to do to get levels higher and its fun to try them out

anyway, I'll go into the game and figure out how I can get more gems......I am broke from buying copper ores from trade I can't even buy gems to train that up

what the hell man.....


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ArcheAge, hopefully.


Yes there is always one on the horizon to keep the dream alive.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konata Izumi*
> 
> That's how I felt when I bought Diablo 3. But anyways I'm enjoying this game so far, only level 18 but since there's no monthly fee there's no pressure to feel the need to grind it out and mass level. I don't want to turn into one of those bitter MMO players that grind to max level in a week then complain about no end game content.


Funny I'm the exact same man. I hate, I mean HATE that I dropped 60 bucks on Diablo 3. What's so ironic about that is I've been a self admitted Blizzard fanboy for a long time. I've also made no bones about the fact that I couldn't stand Guild Wars 1 and really didn't even have the intent to purchase Guild Wars 2.

Well my buddy talked me into it and lo and behold I freaking adore Guild Wars 2 and absolutely despise Diablo 3. I mean honest to God the thought of even loading up Diablo 3 again just makes me nauseous as nothing about it is "fun" to me. I was also burned bad by Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic. I don't think it was a horrible game by any stretch but I had def bought into the hype and just knew it was going to kill WoW. Well, it didn't lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I do agree that even the lower levels are quite challenging at times
> I however like the idea of having minimal grinding. Well maybe not minimal, but there are other things to do to get levels higher and its fun to try them out
> anyway, I'll go into the game and figure out how I can get more gems......I am broke from buying copper ores from trade I can't even buy gems to train that up
> what the hell man.....


What ever happened to the guild thing... or did I miss the invite somehow. Beside the point, but just curious after all the planning that seemed to be happening on the run up to release... the OCN guild seemed to just dry up? I think that's the important part of a good guild... especially in GW2. If you have a good group of honest (most important) members you could have some really good synergy going... someone like me that is cooking up a ton of consumables that mostly I just eat unnecessarily just to free up inventory space would be happy to trade some of the hundred or so stones and ore I've mined for some of the more painstakingly difficult to get herbs or fruits. Or for that matter a much better emblem, pendant, earrings, etc...









However, now that the trading post is open, if you're fairly economical with your characters - and don't use portal travel too much (it adds up fast I've found) you should be able to buy most of the necessary mats pretty cheaply from there.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> What ever happened to the guild thing... or did I miss the invite somehow. Beside the point, but just curious after all the planning that seemed to be happening on the run up to release... the OCN guild seemed to just dry up? I think that's the important part of a good guild... especially in GW2. If you have a good group of honest (most important) members you could have some really good synergy going... someone like me that is cooking up a ton of consumables that mostly I just eat unnecessarily just to free up inventory space would be happy to trade some of the hundred or so stones and ore I've mined for some of the more painstakingly difficult to get herbs or fruits. Or for that matter a much better emblem, pendant, earrings, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, now that the trading post is open, if you're fairly economical with your characters - and don't use portal travel too much (it adds up fast I've found) you should be able to buy most of the necessary mats pretty cheaply from there.


i didnt even join OCN guild, in fact, i decided to join my coworker's guild just today, got a few people I know in there

not being in the same guild doesnt mean we can't play together, as long as we on the same server, right?

that said im a casual gamer with barely an hour of playtime during weekdays, so having an aggressive guild to play so many things everyday doesnt mean much to me


----------



## squall325

what server do most of you play?


----------



## SLITCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> What ever happened to the guild thing... or did I miss the invite somehow. Beside the point, but just curious after all the planning that seemed to be happening on the run up to release... the OCN guild seemed to just dry up? I think that's the important part of a good guild... especially in GW2. If you have a good group of honest (most important) members you could have some really good synergy going... someone like me that is cooking up a ton of consumables that mostly I just eat unnecessarily just to free up inventory space would be happy to trade some of the hundred or so stones and ore I've mined for some of the more painstakingly difficult to get herbs or fruits. Or for that matter a much better emblem, pendant, earrings, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, now that the trading post is open, if you're fairly economical with your characters - and don't use portal travel too much (it adds up fast I've found) you should be able to buy most of the necessary mats pretty cheaply from there.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt even join OCN guild, in fact, i decided to join my coworker's guild just today, got a few people I know in there
> 
> not being in the same guild doesnt mean we can't play together, as long as we on the same server, right?
> 
> that said im a casual gamer with barely an hour of playtime during weekdays, so having an aggressive guild to play so many things everyday doesnt mean much to me
Click to expand...

Well, you can play cross-server, so technically we can play with anyone on PvE and sPvP (I'm not so sure on sPvP). The only thing that you won't be able to do together is WvWvW.

Yeah, I didn't join the OCN guild, I joined the guild for the forum that I frequent more instead. Additionally, you can just join the guild as it is possible to join more than one guild, but you can only represent one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> what server do most of you play?


From the OCN GW2 Roster, Fort Aspenwood seems the popular choice among OCN forum members. However, I would suggest you to find a server where your friends play with mostly unless you are into huge WvWvW, where being with OCN might be more fun instead of with friends as you can still cross-server play with them in PvE and sPvP (I'm not so sure on sPvP).


----------



## squall325

Fort Aspenwood then! My friends havent bought a copy so they'll just follow me when they do get a copy.


----------



## Fletcherea

Oh my land, the patch the night before last was amazing, crafting from collections. I knew it was bound to come around, but man it makes it so much easier now


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yay - STILL getting that damned firewall error -.-
So i havent been able too log on for nearly an hour now -.-

Anyone else having issues logging in? i will log in fine about once every 20 tries) select my character and bang get the error while its loading the map about either lost connection or about password being wrong and it will crash the game -.-


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yay - STILL getting that damned firewall error -.-
> So i havent been able too log on for nearly an hour now -.-
> Anyone else having issues logging in? i will log in fine about once every 20 tries) select my character and bang get the error while its loading the map about either lost connection or about password being wrong and it will crash the game -.-


I complained a lot during the first weekend and it totally didnt work out for me, but after that it seems fine, some DC's here and there, but I could bear with that

the game even got my lazy ass to finally start overclocking, after 1.5 years of building this dam thing. I was really really amazed by the improvements.

Difference of night and day, I'm serious, and I only get the CPU to 4.2G


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I complained a lot during the first weekend and it totally didnt work out for me, but after that it seems fine, some DC's here and there, but I could bear with that
> the game even got my lazy ass to finally start overclocking, after 1.5 years of building this dam thing. I was really really amazed by the improvements.
> Difference of night and day, I'm serious, and I only get the CPU to 4.2G


Over clocking the CPU will have ZERO impact on the issues i have been having, As its server side issues keep saying my password is wrong WHILE playing, moving area DC as well saying the same thing then we have the Firewall message - Knowing that it ISNT on my end, why would it seeing that i could play for HOURS without issue then suddenly i will have them for hours on end after the game kicks me for one of the games errors...


----------



## amtbr

Can someone help me out with the Mesmer class. How are illusions created? I am only level 7, I see them getting created but really dont know WHY. I know with the wand if I do the block thing and it works I get an illusion, but other times they just pop up. Thanks


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone help me out with the Mesmer class. How are illusions created? I am only level 7, I see them getting created but really dont know WHY. I know with the wand if I do the block thing and it works I get an illusion, but other times they just pop up. Thanks


certain abilities create them the Staff 1st skill creates them, the gun creates a dualist, scepter creates one every 3rd attack as well i belive theres a another skill that gives you 2/3clones as well i think


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone help me out with the Mesmer class. How are illusions created? I am only level 7, I see them getting created but really dont know WHY. I know with the wand if I do the block thing and it works I get an illusion, but other times they just pop up. Thanks


Hover over each skill to see what it does. If in the skill description it says something like "Creates an illusion," then that skill probably creates an illusion.


----------



## TopicClocker

Anyone know what this is?


I found someone In or as this in Rata Sum, It looks like a robot suit or a Power Armour from Fallout.


----------



## FLCLimax

a steam ogre. something you can turn into using a potion.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

These DCs because of "wrong Password" WHILE playing the game are SERIOUSLY beginning too annoy the hell out of me - i cant even play the game for more then 2minutes before i get that message and kicked from the game, its a joke! -.-


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> a steam ogre. something you can turn into using a potion.


Ah thank you


----------



## Outcasst

What's the deal with copper being worth way more than Iron on the trading post? Is it because most people are still starting out?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What's the deal with copper being worth way more than Iron on the trading post? Is it because most people are still starting out?


Supply and Demand is all it boils down to. Also in response to the OCN Guild drying up...err nope, we're still here


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What's the deal with copper being worth way more than Iron on the trading post? Is it because most people are still starting out?


1. people buy it no questions asked because they're use to buying up the starter mats instead fo gathering it themselves.

2. iron is far more bountiful than copper, as copper is phased out after the 15-25 areas and iron is found in most zones to lvl 70.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am trying to do some Dungeons but cant seem to find anyone interested. I am in the OCN guild. Let me know if you guys plan to do any. I am level 50.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Oh my land, the patch the night before last was amazing, crafting from collections. I knew it was bound to come around, but man it makes it so much easier now


Amen brother! I had all but given up on pushing my cooking level farther due to the nightmare of moving everything in my inventory to the bank and then moving all the mats into my inventory only to find that I was still missing a critical mat... not like discovery was even an option without it. Now it might actually be possible to figure out some new recipes!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Supply and Demand is all it boils down to. Also in response to the OCN Guild drying up...err nope, we're still here


Can you send me an invite then... my info is in the list in the first post. Thanks.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Can you send me an invite then... my info is in the list in the first post. Thanks.


Are you either Lord Cheswold III or Thalamus? I wasn't able to associate either of them with your OCN UN so I couldn't really tell 100%


----------



## Karlz3r

There's a chance I might get my CD key for GW2 tomorrow, I ordered a digital copy from another country.


----------



## zefs

Some screenshots:


----------



## djriful




----------



## Unstableiser

I seriously stopped to wonder if I tabbed into the Skyrim screenshots thread by mistake there.


----------



## 9Thermal9

I am Thaldius, if you haven't already sent an invite. Maybe wrote the wrong name in application. Looking forward to our guild. Need to ask how to get moas for Cook Forah at Robbari's bandit camp


----------



## Descadent

hit 61 one tonight. Running into TONS TONS of bugs and bugged events. bugged renown hearts in the 50-60 zone


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9Thermal9*
> 
> I am Thaldius, if you haven't already sent an invite. Maybe wrote the wrong name in application. Looking forward to our guild. Need to ask how to get moas for Cook Forah at Robbari's bandit camp


Yeah i sent you your invite earlier today so you should already have it unless guild invites got bugged again. If so just message me.


----------



## Kaldari

I was pretty much bug free until I started hitting 65-70. I've hit at least 5 bugged events and/or skill point challenges, and I see people complaining about them all the time in chat. Only one of them have stopped me from 100% completion of a map, though. I hit 80 earlier today.


----------



## FLCLimax

was in frostgorge sound and people were moaning about a "bugged" escort event. while mining i found a dead norn NPC and resurrected him. turns out he was the escort.


----------



## djriful

Here is the video I recorded at 1080p @ 120 FPS -> Slow Motion. Enjoy!


----------



## Unstableiser

The part with the staff spinning is just showing off! Amazing animation, look at the fingers not a clip in sight.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Are you either Lord Cheswold III or Thalamus? I wasn't able to associate either of them with your OCN UN so I couldn't really tell 100%


Since it seems the list was wiped for either security or to reflect invites already it's not there... sent you a PM.


----------



## squall325

count me in the OCN guild. PM me for the details?


----------



## lambecrikas

Anyone knows where can I buy a digital copy for a reasonable price? Or even the physical copy on europe


----------



## Farih

http://www.gamekeys4u.net/50-guild-wars-2

http://www.ultimatumgamekeys.com/en/game/buy-ncsoft-guild-wars-2-ii-all-beta-access-download-cd-key.html

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/guild-wars-2-EU-cd-key-digital-download.html

It seems eveywhere its cheap its sold out


----------



## Blindsay

Is there any sort of demo/trial available for this game?


----------



## ignite

Just got the game and still trying to figure out how I like it. It's entertaining but seems very standard type MMO, minus the fees.

I started a Human Elementalist as I usually play Melee and wanted a change but might switch it up to a Mesmar as they seem quite interesting. Although so far it seems that everything is solo play. There are people that jump in the zone events but all the questing is all solo. Does that last for pretty much the whole game minus dungeons?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Is there any sort of demo/trial available for this game?


Nope, I just watched a couple YT videos. That and since I played Lineage 2 for quite a bit, I figured this had to be better.


----------



## Outcasst

What's with the obsession with the pirate outfit for Theif? I don't want to look like a pirate, but all the best gear is Pirate boots of _____ or Pirate Gloves of ________


----------



## eternal7trance

This game still needs a ton of work for the high level events and storyline quests. Lots of audio missing and events that don't work right.

Also, the last story quest was a huge letdown and the loot you get from it is terrible. Doing 100% map exploration in the higher areas will get you better loot.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Just got the game and still trying to figure out how I like it. It's entertaining but seems very standard type MMO, minus the fees.
> I started a Human Elementalist as I usually play Melee and wanted a change but might switch it up to a Mesmar as they seem quite interesting. Although so far it seems that everything is solo play. There are people that jump in the zone events but all the questing is all solo. Does that last for pretty much the whole game minus dungeons?
> Nope, I just watched a couple YT videos. That and since I played Lineage 2 for quite a bit, I figured this had to be better.


The game is as solo play as you want to make it. I spent yesterday in a party doing story missions with a friend of mine. Those events where people jump in? Yeah, thats the real "questing", almost none of them are solo since everyone joins in and a good amount of them actually require at least one other person. Those big hearts? Those are just supposed to lead you to events and they just get less and less frequent in the later zones. None of the hearts require a party or team at all... unless an event is happening where people are attacking the hearts location.

Since loot/exp/events are all shared automatically, you never really need to party up with someone unless you are doing dungeons. It's like being in a party with everyone all the time. If you want to be social, party up and use party chat like a chat room.

Having an organized party works WONDERS in WvW though. Having a good team to run supply makes sieges go so smoothly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What's with the obsession with the pirate outfit for Theif? I don't want to look like a pirate, but all the best gear is Pirate boots of _____ or Pirate Gloves of ________


Use your transmutation stones.


----------



## PureBlackFire

I was getting a constant 63fps the first few hours and less than smooth performance. I did't realize that the frame limiter was on. turned it off and the game flies on my 7950 now. the lowest I get is in lion's arch (as always) 55-70fps. I average ~99-200fps on max settings depending on the area. oh, the framerate also halves if I record video.


Spoiler: some pics


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I was getting a constant 63fps the first few hours and less than smooth performance. I did't realize that the frame limiter was on. turned it off and the game flies on my 7950 now. the lowest I get is in lion's arch (as always) 55-70fps. I average ~99-200fps on max settings depending on the area. oh, the framerate also halves if I record video.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some pics


Awesome performance! Now crank up some of those settings to ultra and change your rendering to supersample







no need to have the fps that high. Lose some frames and increase the beauty of the game.


----------



## Myrtl

As a Mesmer, I have to say that I highly enjoyed destroying a thief last night in a 1v1 (in WvWvW). Unfortunately, I don't think this thief was very good as it looked like he was spamming heartstrike or he was using it to stay in melee distance. Also, wasting initiative on a clone must be very frustrating. I guess the thief got the last laugh as he stealthed and used his shortbow to shadow step away at 10% hp. Is it actually called shadow step?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well I posted about this last week, but I'm pretty sure I lost my Fanatic's Pauldrons for my Guardian when I accidently transmutated them into Heritage when I first started. Sigh. Created another guardian to see if I could send them, but they are soulboand to the character. I hope ANet makes a way for us to repurchase that skin if we screwed up like I did.

I don't suppose there is a way to undo transmutations? Lol.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Is it actually called shadow step?


Sort of...

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Shadow_step_(mechanic)


----------



## FLCLimax

people are really going overboard with their exaggerations of "bugs" in the game. was doing the centaur raid chain(from Kol's entrance) in harathi yesterday and the NPC's took longer than usual to break the wall down. immediately people start saying OMG bugged!? they were 30 meters behind us finishing off some slimes and grubs. yet another "bugged" escort in a high level zone wasn't bugged at all this morning...the NPC was off fighting something.

people were so busy going on about how they wanted something non static and how they wanted NPC's and wildlife to be more realistic...they get it and when a quest doesn't fall in your lap the very second you arrive because of that people scream bug. SMH.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I had a lot of bugged escort quests last week where it was more standing around for 10 minutes and nothing was happening, but this weekend, they seemed to be working fine.


----------



## Blindsay

is the game pretty much sold out in stores as well or just the digital copies online?

been looking for a new mmo to play now that i finally got sick of WoW.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> is the game pretty much sold out in stores as well or just the digital copies online?
> been looking for a new mmo to play now that i finally got sick of WoW.


I've yet to see a store that sells it be out of hard copies, which include a working serial key.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I've yet to see a store that sells it be out of hard copies, which include a working serial key.


cool ill probably just pop over to gamestop and grab a copy then


----------



## PikaSNSD93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> cool ill probably just pop over to gamestop and grab a copy then


Check the Gamestop website to see if they still have it in stock where you live. All the Best Buy's, Walmart's, & Gamestops in my area are either sold out or very low stock; But it shouldn't be too hard to find. I grabbed the last copy of GW2 from my Best Buy a couple of days ago.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have only seen two bugged events, one was a skill challenge and the target wouldn't be flagged red, another was a escort that just stopped moving. But each time I found them they were fixed the next day.


----------



## HaiiYaa

I'm level 33 now and have spent like 50hours in the game and so far there have only been 1 bug


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have only seen two bugged events, one was a skill challenge and the target wouldn't be flagged red, another was a escort that just stopped moving. But each time I found them they were fixed the next day.


I found 3 buged events in one zone. And at least one in every zone post 60 including a story quest mode that mad you pretty much exploit to pass the bug. Still very polished for an mmo this new though.


----------



## FLCLimax

more "omg bugged" talk. diessa plateau, someone seems to think the cattlepult is bugged because talking to the NPC doesn't fire him out. of course, you shoot yourself out by clicking the cattlepult itself, but who cares?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> people are really going overboard with their exaggerations of "bugs" in the game. was doing the centaur raid chain(from Kol's entrance) in harathi yesterday and the NPC's took longer than usual to break the wall down. immediately people start saying OMG bugged!? they were 30 meters behind us finishing off some slimes and grubs. yet another "bugged" escort in a high level zone wasn't bugged at all this morning...the NPC was off fighting something.
> people were so busy going on about how they wanted something non static and how they wanted NPC's and wildlife to be more realistic...they get it and when a quest doesn't fall in your lap the very second you arrive because of that people scream bug. SMH.


I pretty much didn't see anything buggy until the level 65-70+ zones. Then it just seemed like they started coming one after the other. I've seen probably 4 or 5 escort quests and/or skill points that were definitely bugged. The NPC for one of the skill point just simply wasn't there for hours. I kept going back to see if he was there, as did other people. Nothing. And it isn't a matter of the mob being above or below where I/we were. There isn't anything above or below. I've also seen several escort quests bugged. One wouldn't move beyond a certain point. Stayed like that for as long as I hung around and a while later when I happened back past it. The mobs you're supposed to be defending just hang out in this one spot and don't move until an enemy mob spawns near by. They run to it, kill it, then run right back to where they were. Nothing else happens.

Some people were also talking yesterday about a skill point that was bugged in the zone I was in last. I had completed it, but apparently he had bugged since then. Some people had researched the issue, and apparently there was a way to fix the NPC with some guardian ability that knocks him back or something.

There definitely are numerous bugs in the game. They just don't seem to become prevalent until almost "end game" zones. None of them have been anything preventing me from completing my story quest or completing a map except that one skill point though. I'll venture back there at some point, probably after a patch so the servers are reset, and I know I won't be wasting my time.


----------



## squall325

is 10 levels/day possible? w/ just 5-8 hrs a day or is it slower in later levels?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> is 10 levels/day possible? w/ just 5-8 hrs a day or is it slower in later levels?


As any game, level progression slows the higher on you get.

I'd say 5-8 hours a day, you can probably go from 1-10 on the first day, just under 15 the second day.
Then again, that's with my play style.

It is entirely dependent on if you XP whore yourself out, or try to actually just enjoy the game and have fun. The game isn't about being the strongest, that's why everyone has a max level. It's about having fun, enjoying the group events, and your individual story out-come.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> people are really going overboard with their exaggerations of "bugs" in the game. was doing the centaur raid chain(from Kol's entrance) in harathi yesterday and the NPC's took longer than usual to break the wall down. immediately people start saying OMG bugged!? they were 30 meters behind us finishing off some slimes and grubs. yet another "bugged" escort in a high level zone wasn't bugged at all this morning...the NPC was off fighting something.
> people were so busy going on about how they wanted something non static and how they wanted NPC's and wildlife to be more realistic...they get it and when a quest doesn't fall in your lap the very second you arrive because of that people scream bug. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much didn't see anything buggy until the level 65-70+ zones. Then it just seemed like they started coming one after the other. I've seen probably 4 or 5 escort quests and/or skill points that were definitely bugged. The NPC for one of the skill point just simply wasn't there for hours. I kept going back to see if he was there, as did other people. Nothing. And it isn't a matter of the mob being above or below where I/we were. There isn't anything above or below. I've also seen several escort quests bugged. One wouldn't move beyond a certain point. Stayed like that for as long as I hung around and a while later when I happened back past it. The mobs you're supposed to be defending just hang out in this one spot and don't move until an enemy mob spawns near by. They run to it, kill it, then run right back to where they were. Nothing else happens.
> 
> Some people were also talking yesterday about a skill point that was bugged in the zone I was in last. I had completed it, but apparently he had bugged since then. Some people had researched the issue, and apparently there was a way to fix the NPC with some guardian ability that knocks him back or something.
> 
> There definitely are numerous bugs in the game. They just don't seem to become prevalent until almost "end game" zones. None of them have been anything preventing me from completing my story quest or completing a map except that one skill point though. I'll venture back there at some point, probably after a patch so the servers are reset, and I know I won't be wasting my time.
Click to expand...

i'm aware of this. it's still exaggerated, and many "bugs" complained about aren't bugs. many, constantly.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> As any game, level progression slows the higher on you get.


----------



## FLCLimax

yea, it doesn't slow down at all. well, it does slow down some if you level in a zone way below you, but i went from 45 to 69 in harathi hinterlands in four days and i have a job.


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> As any game, level progression slows the higher on you get.
> I'd say 5-8 hours a day, you can probably go from 1-10 on the first day, just under 15 the second day.
> Then again, that's with my play style.
> It is entirely dependent on if you XP whore yourself out, or try to actually just enjoy the game and have fun. The game isn't about being the strongest, that's why everyone has a max level. It's about having fun, enjoying the group events, and your individual story out-come.


good point though but as I read from somewhere that the leveling in GW2 has a linear curve.


----------



## FLCLimax

^ it is. you get progressively more and more EXP from everything that gives EXP as you go to higher areas, to keep the leveling speed the ame.


----------



## Blindsay

well i ran over to gamestop and nabbed it, kinda lol'd a bit when they asked me if i wanted to check the requirements to make sure my pc would handle it (but i do appreciate the thought non the less and thanked them)


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> is 10 levels/day possible? w/ just 5-8 hrs a day or is it slower in later levels?


A level an hour is actually pretty common, especially if you're focused just on powering through and focus on getting to 80. It can take 100+ hours if you really take your time, but that's still only around an hour and 15 minutes per level, maybe a little more.

If you power through, 10 hours a day will get you to that goal.


----------



## sprower

I blew through 65-80 in two days and I'd say 15 of those levels were due to my lack of crafting up until then.
It's funny that in a mmo that I actually wasn't worried about hitting max level and taking my time... I hit 80 last night in maybe 16-17 days and still feel like I rushed it.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> well i ran over to gamestop and nabbed it, kinda lol'd a bit when they asked me if i wanted to check the requirements to make sure my pc would handle it (but i do appreciate the thought non the less and thanked them)


I'm sure for every one of you they get a hundred people who have ancient pcs with integrated graphics. lol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> well i ran over to gamestop and nabbed it, kinda lol'd a bit when they asked me if i wanted to check the requirements to make sure my pc would handle it (but i do appreciate the thought non the less and thanked them)


My grandmother picked the game up for me at Gamestop. (I live with them, gave her the cash when she came home.)

He asked her if she wanted the warranty. She was like lolol he can download it, he just needs the key.

G-ma knows what's up.


----------



## Outcasst

Can transmutation stones copy stats over to any destination item?

For example, I like the look of some warrior armors, but normally as a thief I wouldn't be able to equip them. Would using the transmutation stones work in that scenario? Or would I need to use another set of medium armor?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Can transmutation stones copy stats over to any destination item?
> For example, I like the look of some warrior armors, but normally as a thief I wouldn't be able to equip them. Would using the transmutation stones work in that scenario? Or would I need to use another set of medium armor?


They have to be the same. Light/light, medium/medium, heavy/heavy.


----------



## lambecrikas

Just bought a copy


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm sure for every one of you they get a hundred people who have ancient pcs with integrated graphics. lol


yeah i know, and i appreciated them asking non the less, which is why i thanked them


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> They have to be the same. Light/light, medium/medium, heavy/heavy.


Hmm, unfortunate but it makes sense.

Anybody know of a great looking medium armor set?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> A level an hour is actually pretty common, especially if you're focused just on powering through and focus on getting to 80. It can take 100+ hours if you really take your time, but that's still only around an hour and 15 minutes per level, maybe a little more.
> If you power through, 10 hours a day will get you to that goal.


I duoed the entire game with the same partner. We didn't play unless the other was on, so we were perfectly synced, and here's what happened:
Day 1) 1-26
Day 2) 27-43
Day 3) 44-60
Day 4) 60-80 in about 1 hour (crafting XP is bogus), then started on 100% map completion.
Day 5) Worked towards 100% map completion some more.
Day 6) Completed 100% map completion and personal story.
Day 7) Did some dungeons, got full level 80 exotic max stat gear/jewelry from crafting. At this point, one week after launch, we were "fully progressed" in PVE. Everything was done, and we had the best stats possible. There was nothing else we could do in PVE that wasn't cosmetic.
Day 8) WvW. Queue for 2 hours, play for 2 hours. Take a break, and repeat. My friend and I were taking out 5-6 "scaled up" people at a time with ease.. It was a blast. Full stat gear is completely overpowered this early in the game.
Day 9) Didn't feel like queuing for hours again so we just messed around, dynamic event hunting, etc. By the end of the day we realized that end game was seriously lacking.

You might say we rushed, but we really didn't. We played the game normally, always focused on dynamic events over zone completion and we still flew through the content. The only difference is we took a week off for the game, so we had about 10 days of free time.

We don't play much now. Feels like we've done/seen everything already. WvW queues are too long. sPVP isn't my thing. Don't feel like making an alt so soon. *It is still an amazing game though, the best MMO ever in my opinion.* It just needs to work on the end game a bit more (which i'm sure it will). It will probably take the average player a couple months to complete what we did in a week, so they should have some time.

I look forward to content patches/expansions, maybe I'll come back sooner after more people have caught up. Perhaps when WvW queues aren't 2 hours long.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I duoed the entire game with the same partner. We didn't play unless the other was on, so we were perfectly synced, and here's what happened:
> Day 1) 1-26
> Day 2) 27-43
> Day 3) 44-60
> Day 4) 60-80 in about 1 hour (crafting XP is bogus), then started on 100% map completion.
> Day 5) Worked towards 100% map completion some more.
> Day 6) Completed 100% map completion and personal story.
> Day 7) Did some dungeons, got full level 80 exotic max stat gear/jewelry from crafting. At this point, one week after launch, we were "fully progressed" in PVE. Everything was done, and we had the best stats possible. There was nothing else we could do in PVE that wasn't cosmetic.
> Day 8) WvW. Queue for 2 hours, play for 2 hours. Take a break, and repeat. My friend and I were taking out 5-6 "scaled up" people at a time with ease.. It was a blast. Full stat gear is completely overpowered this early in the game.
> Day 9) Didn't feel like queuing for hours again so we just messed around, dynamic event hunting, etc. By the end of the day we realized that end game was seriously lacking.
> You might say we rushed, but we really didn't. We played the game normally, always focused on dynamic events over zone completion and we still flew through the content. The only difference is we took a week off for the game, so we had about 10 days of free time.
> We don't play much now. Feels like we've done/seen everything already. WvW queues are too long. sPVP isn't my thing. Don't feel like making an alt so soon. Amazing game while it lasted, the best MMO ever in my opinion. It just needs to work on the end game a bit more (which i'm sure it will). It will probably take the average player a couple months to complete what we did in a week, so they should have some time.
> I look forward to content patches/expansions, maybe I'll come back sooner after more people have caught up. Perhaps when WvW queues aren't 2 hours long.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's absolutely no XP splitting in this game, so you guys duoing probably came somewhat close to doubling the solo speed, save for certain events that pretty much take a fixed amount of time.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's absolutely no XP splitting in this game, so you guys duoing probably came somewhat close to doubling the solo speed, save for certain events that pretty much take a fixed amount of time.


You are correct. We killed twice as fast, and got the same XP per kill as you would solo.

You also can "exploit" hearts with more than one person. Most hearts have a simple pattern. Examine a item (get some heart progress), kill the mob that spawns (get some heart progress). So if you have one person do this, then kill the mob, then have the other person do it and spawn another mob. You each get kill credit towards the heart twice. You can also have 2 people gather up a bunch of mobs, LOS (line of sight) them so they all stack up, then AOE them down very easily. For any hearts that told you to kill mobs, we just gathered 10-15 mobs and AOE'd them and the heart was usually done.

It can be pretty fun, but I really don't think that's how it's suppose to be done.







I will probably make an alt a few months from now and redo it all solo. Many of the achievements require you to make 2-3 characters anyway.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I was getting a constant 63fps the first few hours and less than smooth performance. I did't realize that the frame limiter was on. turned it off and the game flies on my 7950 now. the lowest I get is in lion's arch (as always) 55-70fps. I average ~99-200fps on max settings depending on the area. oh, the framerate also halves if I record video.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome performance! Now crank up some of those settings to ultra and change your rendering to supersample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to have the fps that high. Lose some frames and increase the beauty of the game.
Click to expand...

I might put it back. it honestly didn't hit the fps that hard when I had ss enabled. everything else is already all the way up so I may as well put that back up.


----------



## eternal7trance

At least the stories are different for each character, unlike a certain blizzard game.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What's with the obsession with the pirate outfit for Theif? I don't want to look like a pirate, but all the best gear is Pirate boots of _____ or Pirate Gloves of ________


YES! I hate this silly pirate theme. If anything, a thief should be sort of stealthy ninja type IMO. Meh.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> YES! I hate this silly pirate theme. If anything, a thief should be sort of stealthy ninja type IMO. Meh.


This makes me laugh, lol.

My duo partner complained about the ninja outfit he was wearing for HOURS... then he got the pirate outfit was obsessed about how cool he looked for HOURS.

Weird how people can have totally different preferences.


----------



## ForNever

lol wow that's funny, different toys/different boys I guess. There just doesn't seem anything thief/rogue-ish about pirates to me, but to each his own. It's not like I'm going to not play my thief just because he looks like he should be out on the 7 seas, but I'm damn sure going to whine about it!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I might put it back. it honestly didn't hit the fps that hard when I had ss enabled. everything else is already all the way up so I may as well put that back up.


I'm not sure if you either misinterpreted what he said or have turned your settings up since those screenshots, but LOD and Shadows can go up to Ultra, which is above the High setting. That's what he was referring to, aside from supersampling.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Does the cost to redo your traits stay at 3silver 50 copper? I was messing with traits and noticed the price didn't change both times.


----------



## MrClown

Digital sales are available again:
https://buy.guildwars2.com


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I might put it back. it honestly didn't hit the fps that hard when I had ss enabled. everything else is already all the way up so I may as well put that back up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you either misinterpreted what he said or have turned your settings up since those screenshots, but LOD and Shadows can go up to Ultra, which is above the High setting. That's what he was referring to, aside from supersampling.
Click to expand...

yea I put the up a little while ago







they don't seem to impact performance at all. super sample takes about 25fps off (82-57 fps currently) but it doesn't look any better imo.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yea I put the up a little while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't seem to impact performance at all. super sample takes about 25fps off (82-57 fps currently) but it doesn't look any better imo.


I agree, I didn't see much difference with it at all. Maybe my eyes are doing it wrong.


----------



## Simca

I used to think +2 level was about as far as you could fight above your level without getting rolled. Now I'm level 44 and can fight level 48 things.

Warrior is fun and I agree they do great AOE damage, but my problem atm is that even though I deal great damage, I feel I can't tank damage at all. I totally feel like a glass cannon. Another thing that kinda bothers me is how I have to run far away from battle to heal back up then run back into battle.

Right now I'm not crafting anything, I'm just collecting materials to craft later. Not sure if this is recommended or not.

I pretty much stopped selling things from level 20-44. Now I'm selling almost everything again unless it has some magic item thing in it I may want to equip. Idk. Not sure if I should sell or turn everything into materials.


----------



## d3vour3r

Does everyone find that unsellable soulbound items annoying? i have a few 4 slot bags i want to sell at a vendor but it wont let me and the only other option is to destroy. Its the same with some other magical items. Someone told me you can goto the mystic forge and do something with them? (im a noob mmo player btw, have a lvl 18 necro)


----------



## Escatore

Does anybody know who these people are?

The game states that they don't like to deal with land-dwellers. They have funny accents, and seem to wear full-face rebreathers. You only really encounter them underwater.

I've seen several of them, but I can't find any information about them.

EDIT - Her name is Sayeh al'Rajihd


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> 
> Does anybody know who these people are?
> The game states that they don't like to deal with land-dwellers. They have funny accents, and seem to wear full-face rebreathers. You only really encounter them underwater.
> I've seen several of them, but I can't find any information about them.
> EDIT - Her name is Sayeh al'Rajihd










That's just odd. I'd post on the lore section of guildwars2guru.com to see if the lore experts have the faintest idea. That just seems so odd to me and I've read all the lore I know there is, even some background stuff that you only find in obscure parts of the game.

Where exactly were you and details details details.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> 
> Does anybody know who these people are?
> The game states that they don't like to deal with land-dwellers. They have funny accents, and seem to wear full-face rebreathers. You only really encounter them underwater.
> I've seen several of them, but I can't find any information about them.
> EDIT - Her name is Sayeh al'Rajihd


some event need to fight them
on asura map section
called as hunter


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> YES! I hate this silly pirate theme. If anything, a thief should be sort of stealthy ninja type IMO. Meh.


the gear gets better at higher levels, in the lower levels and also into the mid 70s u will be wearing pirate type outfits



thats my engineer


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I was getting a constant 63fps the first few hours and less than smooth performance. I did't realize that the frame limiter was on. turned it off and the game flies on my 7950 now. the lowest I get is in lion's arch (as always) 55-70fps. I average ~99-200fps on max settings depending on the area. oh, the framerate also halves if I record video.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some pics


my FPS never halved which is why i am able to do to Slo-Mo GW2.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> my FPS never halved which is why i am able to do to Slo-Mo GW2.


very nice


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Does everyone find that unsellable soulbound items annoying? i have a few 4 slot bags i want to sell at a vendor but it wont let me and the only other option is to destroy. Its the same with some other magical items. Someone told me you can goto the mystic forge and do something with them? (im a noob mmo player btw, have a lvl 18 necro)


I found myself with the same problem. Then realized they were turn in items for heart missions you've already completed.
Almost always happens for me in lower level zones when missions want x killed and y collected. X always gets killed to complete the mission and I never look back at the karma vendors.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I used to think +2 level was about as far as you could fight above your level without getting rolled. Now I'm level 44 and can fight level 48 things.
> Warrior is fun and I agree they do great AOE damage, but my problem atm is that even though I deal great damage, I feel I can't tank damage at all. I totally feel like a glass cannon. Another thing that kinda bothers me is how I have to run far away from battle to heal back up then run back into battle.
> Right now I'm not crafting anything, I'm just collecting materials to craft later. Not sure if this is recommended or not.
> I pretty much stopped selling things from level 20-44. Now I'm selling almost everything again unless it has some magic item thing in it I may want to equip. Idk. Not sure if I should sell or turn everything into materials.


What specs are on your gear? A little healing power / vit / toughness will go a long way with feeling less squishy and help make your healing spell more powerful so you don't have to run away as much. Make sure you armor is all up to date too, I've found myself with an item 20 levels too low more than once now and updating them goes a long way. An easy way to gear up is look for a prefix you like (powerful, ravaging, etc) on the auction house and put in buy orders (do not buy from the lowest seller) for a reasonable amount of money like 50 copper. As long as you are the highest buyer and you beat the merchant, someone will sell you gear eventually. Higher crit chance seems to help a lot fighting high level mobs too, because crits can't be glancing blows from what I can tell.

I salvaged almost everything at lower levels until about 20ish, now I sell almost everything. Copper ore is going for like 13c on the auction house and most things you salvage get you less than three. So if the item sells for more than maybe 20c or 30c, you could vendor it and buy more copper if you need it. With the market flooded with low-end mats right now, its hard to justify salvaging from a money standpoint. Keep salvaging the salvage items though, and I use the cheapest 25 charge kit to do that. I also keep a black lion salvage kit on hand to get any runes out of armor 100% of the time.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> With the market flooded with low-end mats right now, its hard to justify salvaging from a money standpoint.


I know you are talking from a money standpoint, but we wouldn't want others to forget about the monthly achievement!

Also for people quick selling to buyers on the market, you should make sure you're not selling your items to someone for less than what the vendors will pay for it. I noticed people buying commonly crafted items for skill gains at 20 to 30 copper less than what the vendor would pay. I'm sure he has a lot of people sell to him. He can then vendor what he gets for money.


----------



## Fletcherea

Here's my non pirate thief


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Does everyone find that unsellable soulbound items annoying? i have a few 4 slot bags i want to sell at a vendor but it wont let me and the only other option is to destroy. Its the same with some other magical items. Someone told me you can goto the mystic forge and do something with them? (im a noob mmo player btw, have a lvl 18 necro)


Unsellable soulbound is great when you get hacked.


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Unsellable soulbound is great when you get hacked.


they just need to destroy the item (the hacker)
better it's sellable or mailable to make it more easy to track the hacker


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I know you are talking from a money standpoint, but we wouldn't want others to forget about the monthly achievement!
> Also for people quick selling to buyers on the market, you should make sure you're not selling your items to someone for less than what the vendors will pay for it. I noticed people buying commonly crafted items for skill gains at 20 to 30 copper less than what the vendor would pay. I'm sure he has a lot of people sell to him. He can then vendor what he gets for money.


This is true, I don't know if you get enough dedicated salvage items in a month to meet the achievement goal. You may have to also salvage some white/blue items. I guess that all depends on how much you play.

I didn't think the trading post let you list items for under the vendor price. I know for sure it limits at least some materials like common crafting mats. I didn't even try anything else. I'll have to try this out tonight, maybe there is some money to be made buying under vendor price.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> they just need to destroy the item (the hacker)
> better it's sellable or mailable to make it more easy to track the hacker


When I was hacked the nice person decided to leave all my souldbounds alone. This was nice because ALL of my equipped gear (including accessories) were soulbound. The only downside, if you can call it one, was that the only weapons I had were a bow and a rifle (warrior). I also only had 50c to my name, but after 2 runs of AC I was back to 50s. So pretty much by getting hacked I was set back around 2g, as I was only level 37 at the time. IF I didn't have soulbound gear I probably would have given up on that character.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I used to think +2 level was about as far as you could fight above your level without getting rolled. Now I'm level 44 and can fight level 48 things.
> Warrior is fun and I agree they do great AOE damage, but my problem atm is that even though I deal great damage, I feel I can't tank damage at all. I totally feel like a glass cannon. Another thing that kinda bothers me is how I have to run far away from battle to heal back up then run back into battle.
> Right now I'm not crafting anything, I'm just collecting materials to craft later. Not sure if this is recommended or not.
> I pretty much stopped selling things from level 20-44. Now I'm selling almost everything again unless it has some magic item thing in it I may want to equip. Idk. Not sure if I should sell or turn everything into materials.


My guess is you are not using the sigil that gives you passive health regen. This alone is enough to offset damage from any normal mob and most veteran mobs with ease.

At lvl 44 you probably have 2 stats on each of your armor pieces. They should be +power and +precision, focusing more on precision. At higher levels you get 3 stats on your gear so you will want +power +precision and +crit dmg.

You want to get, at a minimum, 10 points into your precision trait. This unlocks the +40 precision per sigil bonus on your toon. You want to run 4 to 5 passive sigils.

At this point you should stay around 45 - 50% crit the remainder of the game.

With the setup above and just running great sword, your number 2 attack will take 50% to 80% of of a normal mobs health. At 80 I have 3100 power and 54% crit. My number 2 ability can 1 shot most normal mobs.

Dungeons and PvP take a different gear setup. You can run glass cannon but any aggro can be a death sentence. I run sort of a hybrid gear set for this focusing on +vit +toughness +healing +power +con.

In PvP most classes either give up or die trying. People are generally not smart enough to remove condition dmg to it just ticks away, while your +vit and toughness coupled with your +healing out lasts their effort.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Some my screenshots. Both ocn and imageshack ruins the quality of the image so thats why they don't look that detailed


----------



## Blindsay

is amd really as far behind in GW2 as this chart indicates?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm going to guess not. I'm running 1920x1080 on my other computer with an Athlon X3 and a 6850. I haven't checked the frames, but it is very playable and has to at least be over 30 a majority of the time. I'm also not running anywhere near max graphics though. Supersampling is a killer and running 1280x1024 is seriously loading the CPU's.

Bulldozer doesn't do well with this kind of load.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> is amd really as far behind in GW2 as this chart indicates?


I just switched out my 1100T for a 3570k and the difference is pretty clear. It plays much smoother. The FPS doesn't drop as much, especially with a lot of people on screen.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I would love someone to teach me crafting. I have not idea what to do.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> -snip-


I play my warrior like a boss. I mean like a tank, oops no tanks. I play my warrior with toughness > healing + > vitality. I am level 48 and I can stand pretty much where ever I want, when ever I want. I use a shield with the +90 toughness trait, and the adrenaline when hit trait. I switch between axe / mace / sword based on whats available and switch between rifle / bow based on single target or AoE. Granted I am not doing tons of damage but I can take just about any hit.

When I was specced for crit it was a total glass cannon. On the golem boss in CM I would easily get 1 shot by a rocket, with a toughness and healing build I can eat a rocket to the face and the healing signet can have me back up before the 5th skill with shield (the block) is over. There is also a trait that has you invuln for 5 seconds (90 second cooldown), which I don't even use anymore. Sometimes I pop into wolf form (norn racial elite) and than I just from about 6.7k hp to 9.7k.

The dolyak signet is also great for this build. You can also pick up some banners, which are great for groups.

I find this play style much more useful than going glass cannon, especially in explore mode. IMO if you want a glass cannon join the 5 billion thieves and elementalist running around.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would love someone to teach me crafting. I have not idea what to do.


Google GW2 crafting guides? There's millions of 'em out there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Google GW2 crafting guides? There's millions of 'em out there.


Yeah thats not the way i play. I have seen people dedicate their life in reading guides for Wow.


----------



## squall325

I remembered reading a step by step guide for leveling for WoW from level 1 to 80 complete with details. I was also gonna look up for something similar for GW2 but I realized it just beats the purpose of playing it and having fun.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah thats not the way i play. I have seen people dedicate their life in reading guides for Wow.


Ok then. In game, talk to crafting trainers. After learning a craft or two, when you go to craft something, there are tooltips everywhere that explain what to do. I'm not really sure what other info you want.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah thats not the way i play. I have seen people dedicate their life in reading guides for Wow.


For armor or weapon crafting you craft 2 core components(ex. pistol frame and pistol barrel) then you craft a insignia with a stat you want on it. Then in the discovery tab you add those 3 items and click combine.

A crafting profession starts by giving you examples of what it takes to make each item with malign(power) level 5 gear.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah thats not the way i play. I have seen people dedicate their life in reading guides for Wow.


I think its a superior alternative to having someone dedicate a portion of play time or whatever alternative activity to teaching you how to craft, after all, someone out there has already done it in the form of a guide. You don't have to use the strict build this and that at these levels. There's some that do a good job of showimg the benefits of various crafting professions and what they have to offer. ill link it if i can find the one that discusses economical benefits of various ones.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah thats not the way i play. I have seen people dedicate their life in reading guides for Wow.


but yet you come in here asking how to do it.







and someone even gave you a response that is exactly what any guide would say too


----------



## Blackops_2

Just got one haven't gotten on in a while. My green weapons that looked all so awesome, now look crappy


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Just got one haven't gotten on in a while. My green weapons that looked all so awesome, now look crappy


o there is plenty of rense and repeat armor in this game.


----------



## Escatore

_Death's Anthem_


----------



## FLCLimax

Risen Megalodon, lol.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would love someone to teach me crafting. I have not idea what to do.


You have 3 options if you really want to craft. Spend alot of gold/silver for tons of mats, grind out the mats or do some grind then buy some mats.

Just to give you a idea how broken it is. Ive leveled a ranger 1-5 then went to the leatherwork station. Ive salvaged every thing i could and killed a good bit of bandits for the bags then sent every thing to the collection. I had only enough mats to complete a pair of gloves and boots. Thats it.

Crafting needs to be reworked. The biggest thing they can change is the raw to finished ratio from 2:1 to 1:1. That would help out alot on its own.


----------



## Descadent

I spent 50 silver tonight and got from halfway into 62 to quarter way in to 64 tonight..

However I spent $10 on 800 gems to see how much 800 gems is worth to trade for gold so I could buy more mats AND $10 for 800 gems is 1g 75s 80c



































 Needless to say I didn't trade gems for gold. I'll see if the market will go higher before I do that. Now have 800 gems and nothing to buy it on...maybe the primevial armor.... and some crafting xp boosts when I have some silver to spend in the trade post again lol.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I spent 50 silver tonight and got from halfway into 62 to quarter way in to 64 tonight..
> However I spent $10 on 800 gems to see how much 800 gems is worth to trade for gold so I could buy more mats AND $10 for 800 gems is 1g 75s 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I didn't trade gems for gold. I'll see if the market will go higher before I do that. Now have 800 gems and nothing to buy it on...maybe the primevial armor.... and some crafting xp boosts when I have some silver to spend in the trade post again lol.


In case you haven't realized this, a gold in GW2 is a lot of money for most people. Which is why gems - > gold doesn't look like much.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> In case you haven't realized this, a gold in GW2 is a lot of money for most people. Which is why gems - > gold doesn't look like much.


of course I know that, just was hopeing for like 5g for 800 gems. still trying to figure out how to read the market graph correctly though.


----------



## phantomphenom

Woot, just hit 80 and got me a whole set of Knights Draconic Armor (Exotic) set for 19 gold total!!!


----------



## PrimeBurn

Anyone else unable to play after the update. Logged out, logged in, and now when I select a character and now it is hanging on loading the area for all characters...


----------



## phantomphenom

Its working now, at least for me, logged in 10 times.


----------



## Unstableiser

Exploring the Charr homeland for the first time, the music in the area is absolutely fabulous! It's not one of the most commented on things but I believe the music for this game is top notch.


----------



## salvanos

1. old cooking guide not working anymore
good troll from gw2

2. The following Cooking Materials are no longer sold for Karma and are now acquired through drops, gathering nodes, or loot bags: Butter, Chocolate, Vanilla, Chili Peppers, Thyme, Black Peppercorns, Cinnamon, Bay Leaves, Walnuts, and Oranges.
good troll again

3. the way to prevent the troll was to buy some craft bosster exp

gonna tried to lvl cook from lvl 1 to lvl 400 based on discovery recipes, (using 1 booster craft)

hopes it's works


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I'm new to guild wars and any MMO lol Now I find guild wars 2 fun but I just can't for the life of me understand how people level up so fast? I've been doing main story, heart quests, and events and I seem to be leveling up slowly :/ My other friends have just been flying through levels and I don't understand how?

Would someone like to play with me and show me the ropes in this game? My ID is TheTurboFD


----------



## bogey1337

For me there was part of the game that was pretty hard to level compared to others. This was during my level 15-20 stage. once you get past that part, its all good. Try to find events, crafting or go to another race's starting area. Your major city should have an asura gate connecting to lions arch. Once you get to this gate, there should be gates that connect to the other race's starting area.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to guild wars and any MMO lol Now I find guild wars 2 fun but I just can't for the life of me understand how people level up so fast? I've been doing main story, heart quests, and events and I seem to be leveling up slowly :/ My other friends have just been flying through levels and I don't understand how?
> Would someone like to play with me and show me the ropes in this game? My ID is TheTurboFD


crafting


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to guild wars and any MMO lol Now I find guild wars 2 fun but I just can't for the life of me understand how people level up so fast? I've been doing main story, heart quests, and events and I seem to be leveling up slowly :/ My other friends have just been flying through levels and I don't understand how?
> Would someone like to play with me and show me the ropes in this game? My ID is TheTurboFD


Have your friends played MMO's before? A lot of leveling quickly is just knowing what gives you the most exp/hour and how to spend as much time doing that. For new players, just something simple like emptying out your inventory involves checking stats, auction prices, finding a vendor, considering salvaging, etc, and can end up taking huge blocks of playtime. A more experienced player can do it in all of 10 seconds by just selling everything and only worrying about gear every 5-10 levels or so when its actually worth an upgrade. Keeping +exp buffs from food up all the time helps and so does keeping a swiftness buff up as much as posible can help you can find more events. Make sure to do your daily achievements too because those are worth a whole level. Check them in the achievements tab when you press H. Crafting is also good for exp, and a lot more so if you have a crafting boost. Getting into a good group in WvW is great for quick XP too, I got a full level in about 20 minutes just by taking three towers thanks to a well organized group with plenty of supply and siege equipment.

So it might be a lot to take in at once, but there are a lot of things that contribute towards exp gain. The biggest one is probably playtime. If they are playing more than you there just isn't much you can do. Word of advice though, it might be in your best interest to take your time with this one. There are a lot of things worth seeing that you might not see if you go too fast.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> Woot, just hit 80 and got me a whole set of Knights Draconic Armor (Exotic) set for 19 gold total!!!


Uhhh, you had 19g when you hit 80?


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Uhhh, you had 19g when you hit 80?


I dont find that hard to believe. I have 3 gold at level 39. And it seems with each play session the rate at which I receive money is increasing.


----------



## Tridacnid

You guys are making me feel poor.


----------



## Sazexa

Okay guys. I've been playing as a human, and I'm at a part where I have to choose between three orders to join into.

One is the "Vigil", which are militant and all about honor. I like them. I like the look of their armor, too.
The second is the "Priory", which I like a lot because they seem very interested in creating new things. But I'm not sure if the "magic" they work with will really benefit my character. (A warrior.)
Lastly, the "Order of Whispers", who seem to have pretty cool weapon/armor skins. But I don't think it's exactly my forte either.

I'm thinking Vigil. What would/did you guys choose?


----------



## bogey1337

Vigil if you ask me.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I chose the Durmand Priory for my main.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I chose the Vigil. Haven't done any more personal story after the first couple Vigil missions though.


----------



## Jcyle

When you see it


----------



## y2kcamaross

A few questions, i just bought guild wars 2 and it's literally the first mmo i will have ever played, is it easy to get a hang of if you are a total mmo noob? I'm not sure how to even play mmo. Second, how is the [email protected]? Is there any sli scaling in the game at all, heard conflicting reports about that. I really don't know what I'm getting myself into, though for only 48 bucks i figured I'd give it a shot and see if i enjoy it


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Okay guys. I've been playing as a human, and I'm at a part where I have to choose between three orders to join into.
> One is the "Vigil", which are militant and all about honor. I like them. I like the look of their armor, too.
> The second is the "Priory", which I like a lot because they seem very interested in creating new things. But I'm not sure if the "magic" they work with will really benefit my character. (A warrior.)
> Lastly, the "Order of Whispers", who seem to have pretty cool weapon/armor skins. But I don't think it's exactly my forte either.
> I'm thinking Vigil. What would/did you guys choose?


I went with Priory on my Main, but shes an Ele, Think i will go with Whispers for my Mesmer, yeah its more of a magic user but it has all the illusions and such. I guess i just prefer too go with ones that suit the class


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> A few questions, i just bought guild wars 2 and it's literally the first mmo i will have ever played, is it easy to get a hang of if you are a total mmo noob? I'm not sure how to even play mmo. Second, how is the [email protected]? Is there any sli scaling in the game at all, heard conflicting reports about that. I really don't know what I'm getting myself into, though for only 48 bucks i figured I'd give it a shot and see if i enjoy it


I play on 2560 x 1440,everything on high, and usually get about 45-60 FPS. I usually don't notice so much, like you would in q first person shooter, when the frame gets towards 45. Depends on your GPU, too. I have crossfire 6950.

As for everyone else... I think I'm going to go with the Vigil. Seems to fit Warrior best, clearly.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I play my warrior like a boss. I mean like a tank, oops no tanks. I play my warrior with toughness > healing + > vitality. I am level 48 and I can stand pretty much where ever I want, when ever I want. I use a shield with the +90 toughness trait, and the adrenaline when hit trait. I switch between axe / mace / sword based on whats available and switch between rifle / bow based on single target or AoE. Granted I am not doing tons of damage but I can take just about any hit.
> When I was specced for crit it was a total glass cannon. On the golem boss in CM I would easily get 1 shot by a rocket, with a toughness and healing build I can eat a rocket to the face and the healing signet can have me back up before the 5th skill with shield (the block) is over. There is also a trait that has you invuln for 5 seconds (90 second cooldown), which I don't even use anymore. Sometimes I pop into wolf form (norn racial elite) and than I just from about 6.7k hp to 9.7k.
> The dolyak signet is also great for this build. You can also pick up some banners, which are great for groups.
> I find this play style much more useful than going glass cannon, especially in explore mode. IMO if you want a glass cannon join the 5 billion thieves and elementalist running around.


Think you missed the point.

Glass cannon build is the best for all PVE elements that are not explorable mode dungeons or PVP. You want to be able to kill as quickly as possible to maximize xp gain and loot potential. Running any other build just makes everything take longer to accomplish. There aren't any tough mobs in the open world that would constitute a defensive build. Every mob can be cheesed by circle strafing while doing damage.

I enjoy a shout/AE heal build over banners. I don't like stationary buffs. Yes, I know they can be picked up but that it's just something else to manage. I guess this plays more into PVP where you are generally more mobile.

At the end of the day the build you like comes down to play style. A glass canon with endurance focused traits can evade telegraphed boss abilities all day long.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I like to bring around at least one banner because it's a good multi-purpose tool. They all have swiftness, so I always keep that up. Two warriors can keep swiftness up constantly for a huge group, and maybe only 1 warrior if you also bring a warhorn. It also adds a blast finisher with the 5 skill so I make sure to plant it in any combo field I can find. And of course it applies a nice area buff when its just sitting on the ground. I think one of the banners even has a second castable buff (fury? endurance regen?). I love bringing banners around and I'm not usually one to play support roles. For one slot they bring a lot to the table.
Quote:


> A few questions, i just bought guild wars 2 and it's literally the first mmo i will have ever played, is it easy to get a hang of if you are a total mmo noob? I'm not sure how to even play mmo.


Not to scare you or anything, but you will probably be pretty lost for a while. MMO's are fairly huge and complex games. The good thing is that this confused part is the most fun! Ask anyone who has played a lot of MMO's and most people will tell you their favorite is one of the first ones they have played because figuring out the whole genre was part of the fun. GW2 does a good job at teaching you the basics but it doesn't go much deeper than that. Take advantage of chat and asks lots of questions, there is enough to this game that you might not find out everything on your own. Maybe google some MMO slang, because there is a lot of it.


----------



## Zen00

Yeah, always bring something that can take advantage of combo fields, or make them.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Okay guys. I've been playing as a human, and I'm at a part where I have to choose between three orders to join into.
> One is the "Vigil", which are militant and all about honor. I like them. I like the look of their armor, too.
> The second is the "Priory", which I like a lot because they seem very interested in creating new things. But I'm not sure if the "magic" they work with will really benefit my character. (A warrior.)
> Lastly, the "Order of Whispers", who seem to have pretty cool weapon/armor skins. But I don't think it's exactly my forte either.
> I'm thinking Vigil. What would/did you guys choose?


I went VIgil with my ranger. In hindsight I probably should have went Whispers being a medium armor wearer. The medium gear for Vigil is kind of this meh roman gladiator look and when it comes down to it the order you pick is all about skins as the stats will get replaced with a quickness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you see it


lulz


----------



## theturbofd

I was a thief before but today I started over with an warrior nord........ my god this is easier compared to the thieves. I just flew from 1-12 with the tips from you guys


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you see it


The picture is too small - I can't see much of anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Okay guys. I've been playing as a human, and I'm at a part where I have to choose between three orders to join into.
> One is the "Vigil", which are militant and all about honor. I like them. I like the look of their armor, too.
> The second is the "Priory", which I like a lot because they seem very interested in creating new things. But I'm not sure if the "magic" they work with will really benefit my character. (A warrior.)
> Lastly, the "Order of Whispers", who seem to have pretty cool weapon/armor skins. But I don't think it's exactly my forte either.
> I'm thinking Vigil. What would/did you guys choose?


The Order of Whispers, as far as I can remember, was the only one of the groups present in GW1. They're this very sneaky, really cool underground organization with a shadowy leader known as the "Master of Whispers."

In GW1, they gave you an attack called the Lightbringer Signet which could bring Demons and Margonites to their knees.

So naturally I chose them. I'm going to try Vigil on my next go-around though, since the Durmand Priory just seems boring. Ugly armor, too.


----------



## salvanos

choose whisper
reason: riel darkwater


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> choose whisper
> reason: riel darkwater


Hahahaha!

Its true.


----------



## Fortunex

I chose the Vigil because all of the quests that don't involve fighting are pretty boring. Vigil said it was more of a "direct assault" thing so I chose that.


----------



## roninmedia

Anyone think its worth it to wait ~2 weeks before my motherboard gets back from RMA to play my main from the start at maximum settings?

I'm currently playing an Alt in medium settings at a lower resolution.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Anyone think its worth it to wait ~2 weeks before my motherboard gets back from RMA to play my main from the start at maximum settings?
> I'm currently playing an Alt in medium settings at a lower resolution.


What do you mean by "worth it"? Sounds like a completely personal call to me. If you want to play the entire game from start to finish with the highest settings, then you need to wait.


----------



## Sazexa

Why wait? xD

I play mostly at home on my computer, at 2560 x 1440 on highest settings and 45-60 FPS.

But I about 30% of the time play from my laptop, on 13.3" at 1600 x 900 with middle settings, and some low. (45+ FPS)

Either way, the game is enjoyable to the point where it's been all I've played since purchasing it.


----------



## phantomphenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Uhhh, you had 19g when you hit 80?


I bought 10 gold, and made 9 gold through selling.


----------



## phantomphenom

For my main Guardian, i chose Vigil.
My next Elementalist toon will be Priory and my 3rd toon will be Necro / Whispers.


----------



## Toology

Ok just picked this game up and am loving it so far but is it me or is the game not very hardware optimized yet? I mean i get 60FPS+ on max but at the cost of alot of GPU power. Does anyone know what settings use the most power?


----------



## salvanos

this game really sucks for end game
lvl 80 now

need to get proper equipment
either buy it from cultural tier 3 for 35000 each part
or 2gold from trading post

and then accesoris too for expensive gold price

then 20 slot bag for 10 gold...

it's really need lot's of money...


----------



## Alwinp

So, my friend asked me to buy this game as he wants me to play with him.
I have a few questions before I make that desicion.

Let me strart by saying I played two Korean MMO's for a good long time, to long actually. And I concluded these type of games are just a P O S to start with. This gets me to question 1: How long does it take to reach lvl 80 (I assume this is the current cap)

2nd question: Do you have to reach the cap in order to be fully powered? For example, can someone arround lvl 65+ with really good gear take down 80's with normal gear? I ask this because I played a few games were I was ALWAYS at a disadvantage because your not capped.
Its normal your character is more powerfull at the cap, but some games actually have a system that gave lower lvls a chance depending on the equipment they use. If you get 1 hit ko'd by a lvl 80 at lvl 7x I'm not even going to start playing this game.

And last questions: What about cheaters. If this is going to be another silkroad online thing i'm not even going to bother with it. Are botters taken care of frequently? Or is it another "please report botters at the support centre" thing where nothing happens even if you report 20000 of them with full proof?

I want to give this game a try, but I don't want to be chasing caps after every update in order to keep up with the game. Korean mmo's really pissed me off so much because of that. People tell me this game is different, but I want to hear it from people who have actually played it now.

Maybe you guys can fill me up about this game a little more


----------



## twztid13

Finally joined the OCN guild, and just switched over to Fort Aspenwood server







. I'm new to MMO's, but if anyone ever wants to 'quest' or whatever the proper term is, I'm down. I'm a level 10-11 Sylvari Guardian Male w/ Armorsmith & Artificer. Thanks either way!!


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> So... bla bla


PvP is seperate from PvE and everyone goes in at level 80 (just in WvWvW you only have the skills and weapons you train for).


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> So, my friend asked me to buy this game as he wants me to play with him.
> I have a few questions before I make that desicion.
> Let me strart by saying I played two Korean MMO's for a good long time, to long actually. And I concluded these type of games are just a P O S to start with. This gets me to question 1: How long does it take to reach lvl 80 (I assume this is the current cap)
> 2nd question: Do you have to reach the cap in order to be fully powered? For example, can someone arround lvl 65+ with really good gear take down 80's with normal gear? I ask this because I played a few games were I was ALWAYS at a disadvantage because your not capped.
> Its normal your character is more powerfull at the cap, but some games actually have a system that gave lower lvls a chance depending on the equipment they use. If you get 1 hit ko'd by a lvl 80 at lvl 7x I'm not even going to start playing this game.
> And last questions: What about cheaters. If this is going to be another silkroad online thing i'm not even going to bother with it. Are botters taken care of frequently? Or is it another "please report botters at the support centre" thing where nothing happens even if you report 20000 of them with full proof?
> I want to give this game a try, but I don't want to be chasing caps after every update in order to keep up with the game. Korean mmo's really pissed me off so much because of that. People tell me this game is different, but I want to hear it from people who have actually played it now.
> Maybe you guys can fill me up about this game a little more


1) Level 80 seems to take about 100 hours

2) You need to reach to cap to be fully powered but this comes in 3 flavors
2a) In standard PVP you get scaled to 80 with max gear and all skills so its 100% even and completely seperate from the rest of the game.
2b) In World vs. World 3 servers fight over castles, everyone is scaled to 80 here too, but you don't get all the skills. Only your stats are boosted. A real 80 still has an advantage over a level 1, but that level 1 will be able to put up a fight at least. Being organized and using siege weapons is far more important than being level 80.
2c) PVE doesn't have any PVP at all, there is only one faction so you can't gank anyone in PVE zones

3)I don't know about botters. It seems like they are around, but they are getting banned too. I can't tell the future on this one.

Skill caps are incredibly static and should stay that way forever. People are actually quiting now because they hit all the caps and don't have anymore gear to chase. The only real PVE endgame in the traditional sense is going after fancy looking gear with no stat improvements. Most of the gear is sidegrades, so a new set would be health/defence instead of damage/crit or defence/bleed.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> this game really sucks for end game
> lvl 80 now
> need to get proper equipment
> either buy it from cultural tier 3 for 35000 each part
> or 2gold from trading post
> and then accesoris too for expensive gold price
> then 20 slot bag for 10 gold...
> it's really need lot's of money...


Aside from cultural or the TP, you can also get a pretty decent rare set from your faction vendor for 8g 88s. Just note that each faction's sets have stats that lean towards certain classes. If you chose the "wrong" one, the stats for your class of armor might not really be what you're looking for. I lucked out by choosing The Order of Whispers as a necro because the light Norn cultural sucks for us.

Start off with the pretty decent 9g set, then use it to dungeon crawl for exotics.


----------



## djriful

Nvidia owner, there is a new driver released officially: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-306-23-whql-drivers-released/

Quote:


> add *SLI and 3D Vision profiles* for new releases and upcoming titles, including Borderlands 2, Darksiders 2, Dishonored, End of Nations, F1 2012, *Guild Wars 2*, Max Payne 3, Orcs Must Die! 2, PlanetSide 2, Sleeping Dogs, The Secret World, The Walking Dead, Torchlight II, and World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria.
> 
> ...
> 
> Guild Wars 2 (Guild Wars 2 is heavily CPU-bound, which may result in negative scaling on some systems. If this occurs please disable SLI usage in Guild Wars 2 via the NVIDIA Control Panel game profile. Advanced users may wish to consider CPU overclocking to help alleviate the issue, though this is undertaken at their own risk.)


Low setting FPS almost hitting 400 FPS



Ultra settings


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> So, my friend asked me to buy this game as he wants me to play with him.
> I have a few questions before I make that desicion.
> Let me strart by saying I played two Korean MMO's for a good long time, to long actually. And I concluded these type of games are just a P O S to start with. This gets me to question 1: How long does it take to reach lvl 80 (I assume this is the current cap)
> 2nd question: Do you have to reach the cap in order to be fully powered? For example, can someone arround lvl 65+ with really good gear take down 80's with normal gear? I ask this because I played a few games were I was ALWAYS at a disadvantage because your not capped.
> Its normal your character is more powerfull at the cap, but some games actually have a system that gave lower lvls a chance depending on the equipment they use. If you get 1 hit ko'd by a lvl 80 at lvl 7x I'm not even going to start playing this game.
> And last questions: What about cheaters. If this is going to be another silkroad online thing i'm not even going to bother with it. Are botters taken care of frequently? Or is it another "please report botters at the support centre" thing where nothing happens even if you report 20000 of them with full proof?
> I want to give this game a try, but I don't want to be chasing caps after every update in order to keep up with the game. Korean mmo's really pissed me off so much because of that. People tell me this game is different, but I want to hear it from people who have actually played it now.
> Maybe you guys can fill me up about this game a little more


1.) Being the highest level isn't the point of the game. Customization, your own, personal story line, interaction with players seem to be more so in my opinion. Like Guild Wars 1, especially when in that game the max was 20 and reached in just under two weeks with typical play.

2.) That also depends on who is playing the the weapons/class types. So far, levels make a BIG difference. Really big. As in, it's hard to solo NPC's that are 8+ levels higher than you usually, at least so far for me. So I don't think a 65 could truly take on an 80. But maybe something more realistic like a 75 vs. 80.
This counts for Player vs. Everything, though. I have yet to try World vs. World, or Player vs. Player. I usually dislike PVP, though I'm usually good at it. It just isn't that appealing to me.

I don't see a point in botting, as all it will do is raise your level. It's not something like RuneScape where you have a lot of other skills that take forever and hours grinding stats to level up past a certain point. For the most part, leveling up from one level to another takes the same amount of time, even at higher levels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nvidia owner, there is a new driver released officially:


That's good. Hopefully AMD releases a better driver/update for optimization with GW2 soon. Although, I had issues trying to instal the 12.8 driver, and had to stay using the 12.6, so I'm wondering if future drivers will have the same issue for me. I hope they work fine.

>Implying AMD
>Implying drivers


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> >Implying AMD
> >Implying drivers


I don't remember this being 4chan.


----------



## Descadent

no noticeable improvements with me with new drivers


----------



## Vhox

2million+ sales so far. Not bad! Loving the experience so far.

Source:ZAM


----------



## Descadent

oh and this is just a pretty shot from the lvl 50 dungeon I ran last night. @7680x1440 of course


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no noticeable improvements with me with new drivers


I actually got a decent 10-15 fps jump on my 570 from these drivers. They have made me a very very happy person


----------



## MrClown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I actually got a decent 10-15 fps jump on my 570 from these drivers. They have made me a very very happy person


Which driver were you using previouly?


----------



## Karlz3r

Loving the game so far.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I don't remember this being 4chan.


>Implying I said it was


----------



## Vhox

About to download the 306.23 WHQL's. I've been getting 60fps with vsync(1920x1080) on my old 295.73's. Here's hoping the low end fps gets bumped up some in wvw, since that's the only time I've seen fps dip. (As well as not hurting my top end)


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> >Implying I said it was


Don't be that guy.


----------



## bogey1337

And on other news... GW2 units sold = Just passed 2 million. Thats with the sales stopped for like a week. GG Arenanet.







Years of hard work paid off.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just learned the secret to this game. Don't play 8-9 hours a day. Play 1-2 hours. SO much more fun. You get to appreciate the hard work they put into PvE.


----------



## Unstableiser

Nine hours : o Holy mother of God lol. Not sure how you could play anything for 9 hours and not get a heachache


----------



## Cyrilmak

Just got an email:

A log-in attempt from the following location is currently awaiting your authorization.

Address: 1.62.37.147
City: Harbin
Region: 08
Country: CN

This location is approximated based on information provided by your Internet Service Provider. If in doubt, deny the request and try again.

If you are certain this log-in attempt was not made by you, then someone else knows your log-in credentials and you should change your password immediately via Account Management.

Anyone else getting these? This scares me a bit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Nine hours : o Holy mother of God lol. Not sure how you could play anything for 9 hours and not get a heachache


Those that are level 80 did play at least 9 hours a day. I got it on release and got level 50 ~ 4 days.


----------



## Unstableiser

I played since release and I'm at level 36







My second toon though, I restarted from a level 30. I do spend a lot of time in the game but the issue with me is I'm always going AFK or just standing around somewhere while I do something else... which is why I love MMOs but there is an issue with this one. If I go AFK in Blablaville I get abducted by centaurs/torn apart by undead/shot in the face by a pirate because of the events.

But I love that for some reason







The world being dynamic is simply fantastic, even if it's really just a simple quest chain repeating what matters is how it's implemented and how it impacts on my gameplay.

They have a nicely-timed explanation for their endgame choices which just popped up here:

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/the-endgame-reimagined/

Doesn't say much we don't already know but it's good to know what their intentions were and helps people to see change can be good.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrClown*
> 
> Which driver were you using previouly?


i was using beta 306.20 drivers for windows 8 and i got relatively shoddy performance and it wasnt really using much of my gpu, only about 50%


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just learned the secret to this game. Don't play 8-9 hours a day. Play 1-2 hours. SO much more fun. You get to appreciate the hard work they put into PvE.


That actually makes a lot of sense. I've been playing about 2 or 3 hours a day and loving every second. The only time I did more than that was launch weekend when I played every waking hour. A lot of that time was in WvW too. I don't even care if it resets or counts for standings or not, I really like that game mode. I'm currently 66 with a couple of alts all under 10.

In other news, shortbow + longsword/pistol thief is like a teleporting madman. I'm just all over the place. Such a nice change of pace from the warrior.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> Just got an email:
> A log-in attempt from the following location is currently awaiting your authorization.
> Address: 1.62.37.147
> City: Harbin
> Region: 08
> Country: CN
> This location is approximated based on information provided by your Internet Service Provider. If in doubt, deny the request and try again.
> If you are certain this log-in attempt was not made by you, then someone else knows your log-in credentials and you should change your password immediately via Account Management.
> 
> Anyone else getting these? This scares me a bit.


It should scare you. It sounds like you used the same password somewhere else, which was compromised (or a keylogger, packet sniffer, bought gold, etc, etc). CHANGE IT.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just learned the secret to this game. Don't play 8-9 hours a day. Play 1-2 hours. SO much more fun. You get to appreciate the hard work they put into PvE.


That's what I do during the week, but when the weekend comes, there's no time for appreciation anymore!


----------



## FLCLimax

Some new weapons discovered through the Mystic Forge

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/zu5f9/so_i_found_a_cool_greatsword_and_updated_the_wiki/


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> Just got an email:
> A log-in attempt from the following location is currently awaiting your authorization.
> Address: 1.62.37.147
> City: Harbin
> Region: 08
> Country: CN
> This location is approximated based on information provided by your Internet Service Provider. If in doubt, deny the request and try again.
> If you are certain this log-in attempt was not made by you, then someone else knows your log-in credentials and you should change your password immediately via Account Management.
> 
> Anyone else getting these? This scares me a bit.


First: Make sure this is an official e-mail. Check the sender address and confirm it is a legit Arena Net / NCSoft / GuildWars2 address.
EX: Two verified, by me, official addresses are *@guildwars2.com* AND _*@ncsoft.com*_. Anything else will likely be fake.

If it is a fake e-mail (a phishing attempt is what it is called), mark it for spam and delete it (and block the address). AND STILL DO THE BELOW...

Then change your password using my guide below
*(it is very highly recommended to change your e-mail password as it is the most valuable of any password)...

Special Note: Guild Wars 2 will remember your password for you (and I assume it stores it encrypted, obviously), so you will not need to remember a long unique password at every login.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me*
> *PLEASE:
> 1. Use a password generator to create a very tough password (at LEAST 12 characters long, with special characters).
> 2. Download Malewarebytes FREE anti-maleware. It will get rid of any key loggers on a machine and only run when you run it.
> 
> That will eliminate all forms of hacking. As with any password, the only thing it will be vulnerable to would be phishing (fake) e-mails. For this you must use common sense. Check for REAL e-mail addresses on any important e-mails.
> 
> Note: If you have no good way to store / remember these unique passwords, then please use this trusted and verified program: LastPass (available free on desktop PC as program or plugin to any major browser)*


----------



## JAM3S121

hello everyone I was curious how the new nvidia SLI drivers perform?

Anyone got any feedback for me? My second video card is currently being RMA'd.


----------



## Toology

Anyone know how to fix the shadows in stereoscopic 3D??


----------



## djriful

@kennyparker1337

Very helpful tips +rep.

By the way, how has GW2 tested on Windows 8 64bit? How was it?


----------



## FLCLimax

Patch notes

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Update-Notes-September-14th-2012/first#post95296


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> @kennyparker1337
> 
> Very helpful tips +rep.
> 
> By the way, how has GW2 tested on Windows 8 64bit? How was it?


Great! Nothing unusual.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Patch notes
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Update-Notes-September-14th-2012/first#post95296


The coming up patch? Or it is already patched? I was away from home all day until now midnight.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The coming up patch? Or it is already patched? I was away from home all day until now midnight.


Should be patched in 2 1/2 hours or so. They always patch at the same time.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Should be patched in 2 1/2 hours or so. They always patch at the same time.


Midnight PST!
Daily Achievements and stuff reset at midnight UTC though which I find odd.


----------



## djriful

wow... really I just found this out.



Source


----------



## Unstableiser

Me too!
Source


----------



## Kaldari

I just parked my toon at a bugged SP so I could do it after the server restart, and there were 3 other people sitting there waiting.









I wonder how many more people have parked there and already logged out.

*edit*:

There were 5 people for the first kill right after reset. Several more walked up after it was dead. Apparently this is one of the SPs that was fixed in the patch, so the late-comers were able to start the fight too.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow... really I just found this out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1046300/
> 
> Source


wow why did they hide that so well? Would have been so useful instead of going through pages of things you don't need


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow... really I just found this out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1046300/
> 
> Source


Really I saw it the first time I started crafting, I would hate not being able to filter out lower level crafting.


----------



## Descadent

Here's the world boss in the 60-70 zone. Straight up dps, he submerges (rag anyone?) and adds spawn kill them (again rag anyone?) he emerges and rinse and repeat and get disappointing loot!


----------



## salvanos

http://www.gw2db.com/items/back

anyone know where to get those item?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> http://www.gw2db.com/items/back
> anyone know where to get those item?


Guild armor merchants sell the ones with the word "Guild" in it.

I believe the rest come from story quests.


----------



## Crabby654

Woo just signed up for the OCN guild since no one in my guild does anything! I haven't been able to check out the past few pages of this thread because the Internet sucks on my phone. Have a couple questions tho!

1. Is the guild on Fort Aspenwood?

2. Is the guild active? In terms of people logging on and wanting to do things like dungeons or WvW?

Can't wait to log on when I get home from work and join my fellow OCNers!!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Woo just signed up for the OCN guild since no one in my guild does anything! I haven't been able to check out the past few pages of this thread because the Internet sucks on my phone. Have a couple questions tho!
> 
> *1. Is the guild on Fort Aspenwood?
> 
> 2. Is the guild active? In terms of people logging on and wanting to do things like dungeons or WvW?*
> 
> Can't wait to log on when I get home from work and join my fellow OCNers!!


Yes and kind of.


----------



## Crabby654

Fantastic I'm already on Fort Aspenwood and "kind of" is better than "no not at all" haha. I just want some more people to chat with and hopefully do lowbie dungeons. So far I've played 200 hours and Ive made a lot of each class, finally settled on Asura Necro whose at 42. I got a warrior to 60 but it was way to bland for my liking.


----------



## Unstableiser

Don't care about loot so much gear doesn't matter in GW2 like elsewhere, I'm happy to play the bosses for the fun, like they should be


----------



## Stemnin

thread needs more screens and vids


----------



## Sazexa

Can anyone tell me how to get this point of interest? Or perhaps show take a video/show me a video? I want to complete this area before continuing on with my story line, and need this last spot. lol

Screens for relative location. Kessex Hills.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, everyone is always going on about that one. You just need to explore. If you do the frog heart you'll notice there is a tunnel to an underwater town there, which it seems you have done, but still not noticed.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yep. By the heart where you turn into a pig, there is some water in that cave and you can swim down through an underwater cave to get to that POI which is a little underground town.


----------



## Sazexa

Alright, I'll give it a shot, guys.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Lol, everyone is always going on about that one. You just need to explore. If you do the frog heart you'll notice there is a tunnel to an underwater town there, which it seems you have done, but still not noticed.


It's true. I spent maybe an hour or two farming the Skelks on top of that island for bloods and people were constantly whispering me to help them with that POI. It's a tricky one for sure, especially if you haven't found the frog cave yet.


----------



## Kaldari

Ok I don't understand how people say there is no endgame and that all items are cosmetic. You very clearly have to run instances to collect marks, which are then traded for exotic items. These aren't just skins but actual items that have awesome stats. You need 1200 marks to get a full set. At 4 a boss, that seems like dungeon crawling for "epics" to me. It's just more predictable than random drops.

Each dungeon has it's own unique marks, and each one has it's own armor/weapon vendor that have varying stats on them.


----------



## FLCLimax

related ^
Quote:


> Honestly I think most people claiming they have nothing to do at 80 are simply lying through their teeth. A lot of people complaining that there's "no endgame", which is usually defined by them as repeating a particular piece of content thousands of times for some extremely small drop chance loot.
> 
> The amusing thing is that if they really like that sort of end game of grinding for better stuff, the Legendary weapons should be perfect as they are seriously one of the most difficult to get things in a game I've ever seen (and blow out of the water the WoW raid gear requirements of running a heavily scripted instance a couple hundred times in terms of difficulty).
> 
> It's literally the exact same thing (doing content over and over to get some special status item), so it always strikes me as hilarious when people whine about it.


Quote:


> I find it funny since Orr has what can be described as "large group content designed for max level players" in the form of it's God Temple meta events. However since these boss encounters aren't instanced they don't seem to count. I guess a certain MMO has made people forget the good old days when endgame encounters were a part of the world, not cordoned off behind some arbitrary barrier. And with everyone participating getting rewards it's actually worth attempting.
> 
> However, as I said that "doesn't count" apparently.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> It's true. I spent maybe an hour or two farming the Skelks on top of that island for bloods and people were constantly whispering me to help them with that POI. It's a tricky one for sure, especially if you haven't found the frog cave yet.


That reminds me of when I spent 10 minutes climbing up a very challenging Vista. After I got to the top, I saw someone else walk up the gentle slope on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> related ^


That's talking about legendaries, which are redonkulus, but even going for an exotic set isn't a small chore. I just don't see how people say there isn't anything to do or work towards. There clearly is. Perhaps it just isn't being spoon-fed to these people enough? Maybe they don't realize these sets exist or how you go about getting them.


----------



## FLCLimax

the mind set changes if you aren't put into an instance for it with a restricted group size. it's funny to read since the game that conditioned so many to think this way was preceded by a game where such content was open world.

there are even as of yet undiscovered exotics created through the mystic forge. horizontal progression is still progression and "stuff to do". i guess that since i was more of an asheron's call guy than an EQ guy back in the day it's easier for me to imagine more than one structure to these games. AC is still having monthly updates and hasn't gone F2P 13 years later btw yet the same arguments were made then.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the mind set changes if you aren't put into an instance for it with a restricted group size. it's funny to read since the game that conditioned so many to think this way was preceded by a game where such content was open world.
> there are even as of yet undiscovered exotics created through the mystic forge. horizontal progression is still progression and "stuff to do". i guess it's just that i was more of an asheron's call guy than an EQ guy back in the day.


The exotic sets I'm talking about are gotten by collecting marks from the bosses in 5-man dungeons on explorable (hard) mode. Seems pretty standard to me. There is literally a different set for every single dungeon in the game, each favoring sightly different stat combinations, and each looking vastly different.


----------



## Unstableiser

http://guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/80-things-do-level-80

A fun look at what you can do at lvl80









Agreed with the open world events, imo these are the raids of GW2 and are so overlooked, half of them not even known about. And there are technically more instanced dungeons available to you then on any other game at the moment, including the exploration variations. Add to that the experiance of running them is unique each time, and if you love GW2's skill orientated combat over hitting the same skill chains and standing in the corner while someone tanks... much more fun.

I find an issue with a lot of players also... they seem stuck in their ways with their class setup, unwilling to try some different builds, which they really should! Take all the warriors running around with 2hswords because it's so easy to stack up massive dps, but not learning the other skills. I'm guessing pugs are filled with people who just stack power and aren't willing to learn how to use their support skills, but that's nothing new. What's great is the game requires skill whatever your build and as soon as you're in a party your skill at using control and support is massively more important than DPS. This is real teamwork stuff.


----------



## FLCLimax

i find that some things on that list are stupid/should be rolled into one.


----------



## Crabby654

I'm a bit shocked how much I love his game to be honest. I was a huge WoW and swtor fanboy but since Wrath of the Lich King raiding has felt like a chore. I have been playing Rift since about may and love it, about a month ago I shelled out 120$ for the yearly sub + xpac and I am now regretting it haha.

My Rift guild wants to raid again and I'm always like ugh I just want to have fun. Not down playing Rift because to me it is the best traditional sub MMO out there right now in terms of content/updates. But Guild Wars 2 has me super jaded on traditional MMO's that I have no desire to log into them anymore.

I know I am in love with an MMO when I move it to my SSD and place the second MMO on my mechanical drive


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i find that some things on that list are stupid/should be rolled into one.


But then he wouldn't be able to reach the magic 80







He was just trying to make a point lol.


----------



## Crabby654

Sorry to be a super pain in the ass but is there anyone online who can invite me to the guild?

Names: Crabsy


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Sorry to be a super pain in the ass but is there anyone online who can invite me to the guild?
> Names: Crabsy


Crabsy I invited you about 2 hours ago using the name you provided, does it need to be resent?


----------



## Crabby654




----------



## JAM3S121

My problem with being level 80 is although there is TONS of gear to go get it doesn't really make a difference in my characters performance. Why do i say this? Well I've already done almost all of the explorable dungeons (haven't done the one in mount maelstrom). And the gear I have is perfectly fine for it, getting more gear will make it faster but regardless I can already do the dungeons.

So why do i need better gear?

The dragon events in the overland big zones are very easy, there are generally 30-100 people at these dragons so one person having really good gear makes no difference.
WvWvW the gear does help and it shows a big difference when you are actually level 80 with a full set of gear with 3 stats and superior runes, when you are fighting one or two people. But majority of the time its large fights where again one person does not matter.

I want some content where I actually need to get really good gear, I have half a set of citadel of flame gear (the flaming stuff exotic costs 180-200 tokens per piece) and it looks awesome, but in reality its not a huge upgrade over my set of 80 gear I had gotten from doing 100% completions in orr and mix of rare crafted from a leatherworker. Sure its a improvement but there isn't any content that depends getting this gear yet.

I'm usually a big min/maxer and strive to get the best gear but right now I don't see a need for it. Majority of wvwvw players are lowbies so its easy regardless. (you can notice who is 80 and who is not when you are 80.)

Maybe they could create some dragon dungeons for a group or two people that are hard.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Man the games graphics and sound are just incredibly well done.....and what's better it's got native 3d support.

GW2 is killin it in 3d for me -- looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Also who here is running SLI?

Only technical problem I'm having with the game is the usual 50% usage on both gpus or 100% on a single gpu problem. Hopefully Nvidia gets a sli update out asap -- was a little upset that yesterday's new WHQL drivers didnt say anything about GW2.


----------



## grishkathefool

I run SLI. I haven't seen more than 70 - 80% usage. I had to roll back the driver, though. I had some problem with the 304 driver that almost gave me a heart attack, two days before head start.


----------



## Sazexa

Anyone know what this armor is called and where/how to get it?

It seems to be that armor that the Warrior-class is displayed with before creating a character. I think I want it to make it red and black. ;]


----------



## SLITCX

Sadly, I got bored of GW2 quick, I just log on, walk around, then quit to desktop...


----------



## Unstableiser

Of course gear doesn't make a difference to your performance which means you don't need to grind for the pretty gear unless you're really into that, which it seems you are, so go and do it







You play the dungeons for fun not because you need better gear, it's a shame we're stuck in that ethos sub games have created.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLITCX*
> 
> Sadly, I got bored of GW2 quick, I just log on, walk around, then quit to desktop...


Maybe burnt out? Happened to me a few times over the years. Luckily I don't play like I used to.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Of course gear doesn't make a difference to your performance which means you don't need to grind for the pretty gear unless you're really into that, which it seems you are, so go and do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play the dungeons for fun not because you need better gear, it's a shame we're stuck in that ethos sub games have created.


----------



## Unstableiser

Don't get me wrong I like to get better gear as much as the next person but I find myself not caring much about the stats as with other games I guess I just fell into this ethos pretty easily. I've always been into cosmetics too so it's something I've always worked towards in Lotro to fill out all my cosmetic slots.

I was heavy into stats there though, and I do love the feeling of having the best setup on the server and that simply makes me better but admittedly I spend a lot of time to do that and it felt grindy and really it's a bit sad. I was never truly happy with the system and I would always complain I was burnt out or I would get that amazing item I always wanted, then 10 minutes later moan that I wanted the next thing...







I'll also add that those style of games add a system that blocks more casual players out of high end content, not allowing someone to go into a T2 raid because they don't have teal gear seems fair, but not allowing someone into a T2 raid just because they are just plain terrible is far more fair.

I feel I've been looking for the game that is an MMO but doesn't feel like a chore to be at the 'top' for a long time and I'm sure my friends will be sad to see me leave but they knew I was never really happy. Simply, now I am, this new way was made just for me







Still early days though we will see.

So yeah sorry guy but I am one of those 'study every detail of the game' guys as well But I don't have a neck beard I promise.


----------



## Toology

This is my first true MMO ( i touched WoW for a sec but didnt care for it ) and am loving it!


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> ...


I was totally joking.


----------



## Unstableiser

I know you were, it just spurred me to further explain myself


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLITCX*
> 
> Sadly, I got bored of GW2 quick, I just log on, walk around, then quit to desktop...


For me, I ran out of time to play GW2 for least 3 days now. I am too busy fiddling with my Arduino devices.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Maybe burnt out? Happened to me a few times over the years. Luckily I don't play like I used to.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


I'm scared of burning myself out of the game as well but then again I played GW1 for a very long time so hopefully it takes a very long time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> For me, I ran out of time to play GW2 for least 3 days now. I am too busy fiddling with my Arduino devices.


OT: What is your current Arduino project? I bought one but never used it since I have no components for it.


----------



## Crabby654

You all need to join the OCN guild so we can have more fun time like we had last night in Story mode CM...Thelma will live through 2 trash pull consecutively one day, I FEEL IT!


----------



## MLJS54

Folks--any tips for optimizing the game for WvWvW/raids? I have a GTX 570 and normally get 80-90 FPS with FXAA off but soon as there's a big event going on I drop to the high 20s. Any optimal settings (while still preserving good image quality) would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Kaldari

For anyone experiencing the strange transparent texture bug every now and then, toggling your supersampling will fox the issue until you restart the game. I'm not totally sure if the fix also persists through zone changes, as I haven't tested it enough. If you run at Native, just toggle it up and back down, and presto.

The root cause is something to do with the reflections setting, but this is a workaround until things get resolved.


----------



## drufause

Here is one i just took


----------



## Sazexa

Lion's Arch is really bad. I get 45+ FPS in almost every area I've been to, but LA drops to around 25-30. It's bad.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> You all need to join the OCN guild so we can have more fun time like we had last night in Story mode CM...Thelma will live through 2 trash pull consecutively one day, I FEEL IT!


I've worked on it and I think I can do successful pulls very well now actually. I've built up earth for some toughness so I'm not a total glass cannon.

Off Topic: I don't like how this whole "thelma" thing is catching on...not one bit -_-


----------



## sprower




----------



## salvanos

anyone feel the effect of magic find?
so far my equip focused on magic find

all of mine now equoped with minimum 3 magic find
thx to 3%, i could experiment using cheap rare armor, not exotic armor for now
still don't feel any significan rare drop from the monster....

gonna focus on the magic find, if for maybe couple of weeks don't see any effect gonna change into toughness + vit build


----------



## Crabby654

*Guild Wars 2 Performance Tips*

*Edited 9/20/2012*

Let me start off by saying that this is basically a compilation of tweaks and tips I have seen from various sources online that have all had a positive increase in my FPS/Performance and a few that I have tried myself.

**NOTE* Mileage may vary depending on your computer and some tweaks might directly affect your FPS but help general computer performance *NOTE**

My System:
Asus P8P67 Pro
i7 2600k @4.8Ghz
EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2Gb
16Gb 1833 Ripjaw Ram
Crucial M4 64Gb SSD (GW2 installed here)
1Tb Western Digital HDD

*Is there a diagnostic and repair utilities for Guild Wars 2?*
Yes! the only problem is you need to create them yourselves! Here is how.

*Guild Wars 2 Diagnostic:*

Go to your GW2 directory(may vary depending on where you installed it) "C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2"
Right click on Gw2.exe and click create shortcut.
Click on the newly created shortcut and rename it: "Guild Wars 2 Diagnostic"
Right click on the "Guild Wars 2 Diagnostic" shortcut and click properties.
In the properties window where it shows the Target at the end of the line add -diag, it should look something like this: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -diag
And there you go, you now have the GW2 Diagnostic tool!
*Guild Wars 2 Repair Utility*

Go to your GW2 directory(may vary depending on where you installed it) "C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2"
Right click on Gw2.exe and click create shortcut.
Click on the newly created shortcut and rename it: "Guild Wars 2 Repair"
Right click on the "Guild Wars 2 Diagnostic" shortcut and click properties.
In the properties window where it shows the Target at the end of the line add -repair, it should look something like this: "D:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -repair
And there you go, you now have the GW2 Repair Utility!
*CPU Core Parking*
Note: *CPU Core Parking is a Windows 7 registry value*

CPU Parking is the Windows 7 way of conserving power by "parking" or disabling one or more of your CPU cores and then turns it on based on usage. CPU parking affects CPU's with more than one core.

It is a very simple tweak to apply and here is how we go about doing it:

Go to: http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
And download the Utility from that website and follow the instructions on that site.
Here is an example of how CPU Core Parking has affected Guild Wars 2 for me:

Before tweaks and a fresh restart:

Before any tweaks with GW2 open:


After tweaking fresh restart:

After tweaking with GW2 open:


Before FPS 80-82, After FPS 82-83 it seems like a small impact in FPS but now Windows and GW2 are utilizing all 8 cores and not just 5-7 cores. **Note, this is also an apparent fix for BF3 stuttering**

*GPU overclock software MIGHT cause instability*

There have been some reports on the official GW2 forums of EVGA Precision and MSI Afterburner causing issues with GW2 crashing. I will admit that I was very skeptical of this and I too was getting random crashes will talking to vendors or opening the trading post. We know that GW2 (like most MMO's) is more CPU dependent than GPU so this shouldn't impact your FPS that much.

I have a 670 GTX FTW and it was overclocked to +80 Core clock, +150 Mem clock. I then uninstalled EVGA Precision (as well as OC scanner just for fun) and it was back to stock (factory overclock) clocks. And my crashing has 100% stopped, I have not got a single crash since removing EVGA Precision.

Needless to say that its a minority of people having issues with Overclock software and GW2 crashing and I was in that minority (for once) and was surprised to see it fixed by removing it. If you are experience crashing might as well give this a try and if it still crashes then you know its not the OC software and re-enable it!

Before FPS 118-126, After FPS 122-124, Having a 670 GTX it is no surprise that it didn't impact my FPS that much.

*Miscellaneous Tweaks and Information*

*Disable WIndows Aero Desktop Theme and Run as Administrator:*
Right click on your Guild Wars 2 shortcut and click properties
Go to the Compatibility tab and put a check in "Disable Desktop Composition" and "Run this program as administrator"

It should look like this:


*Adjust your system Services*
This is a very simple way to free up system resources and get a little more bang for your buck.
*If you are unclear about this then it might be best to skip this or research a bit into system services*

A very quality list of services that can disabled is at the following link: http://www.blackviper.com/service-configurations/
Select your system and services pack (most people its Windows 7 Service Pack 1)
This page itself has a guide on how to alter the services and which to use. I personally recommend Safe and mixing in some Tweaked.

If I see anything else or remember anything else I may have done I will update this as needed! Hope this helps anyone!


----------



## djriful

legendary


----------



## Zawarudo

I think I might have gone too far this time..


----------



## Vhox

Anyone else getting worse overall FPS with the 306.23 drivers? I still sit around 60fps with vsync, but I feel like it dips a lot lower. =/


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> CPU Core Parking
> Note: *CPU Core Parking is a Windows 7 registry value*
> 
> CPU Parking is the Windows 7 way of conserving power by "parking" or disabling one or more of your CPU cores and then turns it on based on usage. CPU parking affects CPU's with more than one core.
> 
> It is a very simple tweak to apply and here is how we go about doing it:
> Go to: http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> And download the Utility from that website and follow the instructions on that site.


Core parking is part of C6 power management, which simply can be disabled in BIOS.

The utility just searches the registry and finds which cores windows *ATTEMPTED* to park, whether or not it succeeded. (If C6 is disabled in the BIOS, Windows cannot park cores).

Personally I don't think core parking is a good idea for a desktop. Cores that are parked take longer to initialize, and thus will cause latency (or FPS spikes?). as someone else put it; "if I want to save power I'll turn the heat down and put on a sweater."

I suggest turning C6 off in BIOS instead of using that utility or messing with Windows registry.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> anyone feel the effect of magic find?
> so far my equip focused on magic find
> all of mine now equoped with minimum 3 magic find
> thx to 3%, i could experiment using cheap rare armor, not exotic armor for now
> still don't feel any significan rare drop from the monster....
> gonna focus on the magic find, if for maybe couple of weeks don't see any effect gonna change into toughness + vit build


Do an experiment, kill 100 things with no magic find and another 100 with magic find. Be careful though, I think the game has a built in system to stop people from killing the same thing over and over again though, so you might run into problems. So you might have to kill 20 skelks, then run around and kill something else. Come back later and kill 20 more skelks. If you kill more than 20, you might start seeing diminishing returns from magic find because the game will automatically limit you.

This makes it tough in the end zones where almost everything is a Risen.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Do an experiment, kill 100 things with no magic find and another 100 with magic find. Be careful though, I think the game has a built in system to stop people from killing the same thing over and over again though, so you might run into problems. So you might have to kill 20 skelks, then run around and kill something else. Come back later and kill 20 more skelks. If you kill more than 20, you might start seeing diminishing returns from magic find because the game will automatically limit you.
> This makes it tough in the end zones where almost everything is a Risen.


Nah, I killed like 200 of a mob to farm craftings mats, drop rates were pretty consistent. That would be a very stupid thing to do on their part.


----------



## MIGhunter

691 pages, sorry I didn't read them all.

Is anyone having issues with the Native sample display? I'm using a Saphire 6850 all updated drivers. On Native, I can't see anything but the UI. It's like the area where everything else is is black. I can highligh the stuff like it's there but I can't see it. If I open a menu, it flashes the screen and then goes black again. If I switch to sub or super sample, it's totally fine. So, I've been running supersample since IMHO Sub looks blurry.


----------



## salvanos

this magic find won't show result instantly
why?
because you could get more than 100% magic find from equipment and add more from magic find booster and from food
maybe the magic find booster could get upgraded via mystic forge (like the xp booster)
become 100% magic find for 3 hours

there you get 100% magic find boost + 40%++ from food 100%++ from equipment,
this way you get total more than 250%++ total magic find
so there some variable to calculate with those 250%

now my equipment give me magic find just 87%, still long way to 100%++
and open 2 map lvl 75 won't give me rare equipment, just maybe 10 green equipment

5 accessory = 3% * 5 = 15%
plus rune, each rune 4% magic find = 4% * 5 = 20%
and back armor slot with rune +4%
total from accessory = 39%

then equipment
there are 6 equipments and 2 slot weapons
using major rune traveler and superior run traveler
each rune need 5 and 3 slot

8 equipment = 3% * 8 = 24%
major rune = 7% + 13% = 20%
superior rune = 10+15+25 = 50%

total possible magic find = 39% + 24% + 20% + 50% = 133%


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> 691 pages, sorry I didn't read them all.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the Native sample display? I'm using a Saphire 6850 all updated drivers. On Native, I can't see anything but the UI. It's like the area where everything else is is black. I can highligh the stuff like it's there but I can't see it. If I open a menu, it flashes the screen and then goes black again. If I switch to sub or super sample, it's totally fine. So, I've been running supersample since IMHO Sub looks blurry.


disable shadows, go back to native, re-enable shadows.


----------



## Fletcherea

Just remember magic find don't increase how much loot, just the "color" of it(instead of looting coins and grey boots, you'll get coins and yellow boots instead)
+ I'm fairly certain there's and anti farming code in place(GW1 certainly had this, and you can feel it here as well). So be sure to find yourself a good rotation of places to hit(do some event farming in one zone, then maybe try in another, or try out a different chain)

Fairly common knowledge, but it might help a more fresh player =D


----------



## salvanos

man...
this game got so much bug, skill point

and everyone get trolled think there must be hidden entrance
and starting to search and ask player...

this really annoying and waste time for new player

lucky for them who already get 100% map completion

even change server not always work...


----------



## HaiiYaa

Is anyone else seeing a lot of people using bots? On my server there is constantly people at certains spawn spots in wvwvw where they just stand hitting thin air(untill something actually spawns) getting free xp for days. I keep reporting but it seems like its not working since I see the same names for days standing the same spots


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Is anyone else seeing a lot of people using bots? On my server there is constantly people at certains spawn spots in wvwvw where they just stand hitting thin air(untill something actually spawns) getting free xp for days. I keep reporting but it seems like its not working since I see the same names for days standing the same spots


I've noticed this as well. They seemed so gun ho about banning them in the beginning, but I've noticed some of them in the same place for days, even after being reported multiple times by multiple people.

The only thing I can think of about why they may have slowed down on the mass banning is because maybe the system was being abused, and people were unjustly getting banned. Who knows. I do hope the ban hammer starts flailing about again soon, though.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> man...
> this game got so much bug, skill point
> and everyone get trolled think there must be hidden entrance
> and starting to search and ask player...
> this really annoying and waste time for new player
> lucky for them who already get 100% map completion
> even change server not always work...


Yes, most maps are bugged after the last patch. There are 2 maps which is completely broken. 3 out of 10 events are functional. So much XP and Gold lost there.


----------



## minorhunter

Just ordered the game, can't wait to play! Never played the first guild wars but I'll hope it won't matter much.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here's the world boss in the 60-70 zone. Straight up dps, he submerges (rag anyone?) and adds spawn kill them (again rag anyone?) he emerges and rinse and repeat and get disappointing loot!


Oof... that FOV would make me feel ill.
I don't remember him being that bad... I don't remember any of the stuff you're referring to. There are lots of other people there, right?

I thought it was kinda fun that you get to kill a giant destroyer in the heart of a volcano...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*


Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos*
> 
> man...
> this game got so much bug, skill point
> and everyone get trolled think there must be hidden entrance
> and starting to search and ask player...
> this really annoying and waste time for new player
> lucky for them who already get 100% map completion
> even change server not always work...


It does if you do it enough times. I had to change about six times for one skill point, but it worked.
Tip: The server "Kaineng" seems to have a higher chance of having working skill points and mobs - it's always my first transfer when I need to get something done.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Man this game just gets better and better. It amazes me that literally everywhere you go on the map, there's something amazing right around the corner.

I'm only level 13 and already some of the triggered events have been literally breathtaking.

Someone completed a major quest in the area I was in last night and it spawned a giant fire elemental along with probably 30 phoenixes. Took prolly 50+ players a solid 30 minutes to bring it down.

Guess I got lucky -- it dropped some 1200 damage level 80 staff called "Emberspire" for me. lol.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjUc_c0u61Y&hd=1

wanted to see how i'd do in melee with the giant on my ranger.


----------



## djriful

What is up with the map beyond lvl50+... all the events are broken!


----------



## 9Thermal9

reply to LesPaulLover

You are lucky. I completed that and didn't get anything. I was level 20 at the time. I was running around reviving and getting killed, alot. I guess I never hit it so I didn't get credit.


----------



## criznit

Quick question. I had an urge to reactivate my ffxi character but changed my mind due to the constant grind I would have to jump back in to. I was looking to get this game and wanted to know how does it fare to a game like ffxi?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Quick question. I had an urge to reactivate my ffxi character but changed my mind due to the constant grind I would have to jump back in to. I was looking to get this game and wanted to know how does it fare to a game like ffxi?


GW2 is a Ferrari and FFXI is a Pinto...

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Oof... that FOV would make me feel ill.


There's nothing wrong with fov.


----------



## Schnitter

Hey guys. So my brother just bought this game and he says it downloads a 24MB installer that when launched, it downloads and installs the game at the same time. So my question is, how can he install the game on my computer too without having to re-download the entire thing? Can we just copy paste the folder (no registry key though) or can I have the installer start installing on my computer then pause/stop it and overwrite the semi downloaded folder with his?


----------



## remz1337

just copy paste and you are good to go


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*


How did you find my self portrait?!


----------



## Mach 5

So my copy should arrive this week, im so excited! Im not sure what profession I should go with first, Warrior was my first love in GW, but Necro was extremely good fun with a bit of practice - any suggestions?


----------



## Stemnin

When in Orr, look at the sky! (you'll also see the shadows passing).





This is just stupid and sad.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I've noticed this as well. They seemed so gun ho about banning them in the beginning, but I've noticed some of them in the same place for days, even after being reported multiple times by multiple people.
> The only thing I can think of about why they may have slowed down on the mass banning is because maybe the system was being abused, and people were unjustly getting banned. Who knows. I do hope the ban hammer starts flailing about again soon, though.


It seems that everyone at ArenaNet took a long weekend off. Probably because the initial rush is over now, and they wanted to give the team some down time. I've seen a ton of bots all around the world. Frostgorge Sound troll area has a good 30-40 of them at some times. Hopefully they get back to work and start bans and fix events today. It's been 4 days since they've done server restarts and nearly every event in the high level zones of Yak's Bend has been completely bugged out for a while.


----------



## Maxxa

Just an FYI, seems the hackers are trying real hard for this game as of late. Use a pass phrase and don't use any passwords you used for previous accounts. My wife had her account hacked and they even changed the email adress linked to the account. She got the account back after 3 days and now ALL of her items and money are gone.
I just hope they can trace the account that all the stuff was traded to and slap it with the banhammer.~


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nah, I killed like 200 of a mob to farm craftings mats, drop rates were pretty consistent. That would be a very stupid thing to do on their part.


Craftings mats might be, but what about blue/green/yellow equipment? I know I've done a couple of events where the first few waves of centaurs dropped 2-3 greens, but then I barely got anything else for the rest of the event. Of course this could very likely just be my own poor memory or dumb luck because it was hardly a controled test, but I've read reports of diminishing magic find and drop rates on more than one other forum.

It makes a lot of sense to do that too, I don't think its stupid at all. It keeps people using waypoints more to switch up what they are killing and makes for a good gold sink and also helps meet your daily achievements, and the mobs are already diminishing experience on kill. Anything that has been alive for a long time gives way more experience. It also makes people cover more ground and softly "guides" you into areas where events may be going on. By making moving around the most efficient way to get drops it spreads the playbase out a lot and downleveling even lets it happen in any zone. It fits perfectly with the rest of the design choices they made in this game and overall makes people actually playing the game more effective money machines than bots.

The downsides are that you can't sit in a little area and farm. And if it did also apply to crafting mats, it would be pretty limiting for anyone going for a legendary weapon that requires thousands of mats.

I'm curious now, I wonder if anyone has good data to back this up. If not, I'm about to hit 80, so maybe I'll take my own data as I build my MF set.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Just an FYI, seems the hackers are trying real hard for this game as of late. Use a pass phrase and don't use any passwords you used for previous accounts. My wife had her account hacked and they even changed the email adress linked to the account. She got the account back after 3 days and now ALL of her items and money are gone.
> I just hope they can trace the account that all the stuff was traded to and slap it with the banhammer.~


Keeping your account secure also stops all the gold spam. The majority of the spammers are clearly hacked accounts. I've had to report quite a few people with accounts names such as McLovin.####. MMO accounts are probably hacked even more than bank accounts. People get lazy with passwords on games, and the security measures aren't as good. Therefore, they can get accounts quite easily most of the time.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Unless I am missing something, Crafting is completely useless at this point in the game's life. The only upside to crafting would be to gear yourself or friends. Possibly a justification could be the EXP but you could only gain 10 levels by maxing out a craft if my math is correct. You simply cant make money by crafting things and selling them. The finished products sell for cost on the TP. Therefore, why shouldn't I just sell all mats I collect and make a sizable amount of gold during my leveling. If I need crafted gear I can buy it off the TP for cost. Is my logic flawed?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Unless I am missing something, Crafting is completely useless at this point in the game's life. The only upside to crafting would be to gear yourself or friends. Possibly a justification could be the EXP but you could only gain 10 levels by maxing out a craft if my math is correct. You simply cant make money by crafting things and selling them. The finished products sell for cost on the TP. Therefore, why shouldn't I just sell all mats I collect and make a sizable amount of gold during my leveling. If I need crafted gear I can buy it off the TP for cost. Is my logic flawed?


Your logic is pretty close. The problem is that the first two tiers are mats were selling for dirt cheap so you really wouldn't make much money at all. I think they are up a little bit now, but a full stack of iron/softwood still only gets you what, maybe 30 silver before sale fees? So you could sell all of your mats, or you could get a few crafting skills to 100 or 200 and pick up a handful of levels.

With most materials being so cheap, I would never recomend selling them, except the specific money makers like certain bloods and shards. Think about it, anything selling on the TP at near vendor prices can't ever go any lower because the TP doesn't let you post it under vendor prices. The prices have to either go up, or stay the same. I'm gambling on prices going nothing but up as everyone leaves the starter zones, realizes they sold all their mats for pennies, then pays the inflated prices for copper/iron/wood to finally level their crafting. If any new forge recipe comes out or gets discovered that uses low end mats, prices will skyrocket. Are there any crafted recipes that are soulbound upon creation? That would make it imposible to trade for unique crafted skins and you would have to level crafting to get them.

Anyway, I just look at crafting like an investment. If anything comes out later to buff crafting, I want to already be 400 to take advantage of that. Any time mats are = to vendor prices its worth buying a lot for future crafting or resale. As a side-effect of being prepared and using cheap mats, I will always have the ability to send entire kits of properly speced gear to my alts and/or craft things for people and getting tips in Lions Arch. I also lucked out and leveled cooking to 315 before Anet scrambled the mats around and made it tougher, so I had no shortage of good buffs until I hit level 70 and outleveled my own food.

I agree that crafting is not an obvious moneymaker and there are probably easier/cheaper/quicker ways to level or make money, but it gives you some options and could very well be cheaper to level now than ever. And I had fun, especially with cooking, so there is always that.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Unless I am missing something, Crafting is completely useless at this point in the game's life. The only upside to crafting would be to gear yourself or friends. Possibly a justification could be the EXP but you could only gain 10 levels by maxing out a craft if my math is correct. You simply cant make money by crafting things and selling them. The finished products sell for cost on the TP. Therefore, why shouldn't I just sell all mats I collect and make a sizable amount of gold during my leveling. If I need crafted gear I can buy it off the TP for cost. Is my logic flawed?


The only benefit crafting currently gives is levels. You are correct that most lvl 80 exotics that are made with crafting can be bought for cost on the TP.

If you ever plan on attaining legendary items it requires 400 crafting to make the gifts. The gifts are soulbound.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## rotary7

This is why took up cooking, its fun and it helps you in everyway in the game


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Just an FYI, seems the hackers are trying real hard for this game as of late. Use a pass phrase and don't use any passwords you used for previous accounts. My wife had her account hacked and they even changed the email adress linked to the account. She got the account back after 3 days and now ALL of her items and money are gone.
> I just hope they can trace the account that all the stuff was traded to and slap it with the banhammer.~


Ouch sorry to hear that. I created a new email account thats only for GW2 and created a crazy password, I don't even remember it but I wrote it down


----------



## SLITCX

If you have gmail, you can use a +tag on your account and emails will only sent to that email from gw2.

Example:
Email: [email protected]
Email with +tag for gw2: [email protected]
You can create as many +tags as you want. Just filter the +tag if you don't want to receive emails from that +tag anymore.


----------



## Kaldari

I just started a thread on the official forums about the Flesh Golem and lack of passive mode for minions in the game. If this impacts any of you, I would appreciate it if you would give a simple reply supporting what was said. These things are pretty annoying to me, and I would like the devs to take notice.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/bugs/Overzealous-Flesh-Golem-No-passive-mode-for-minions/first#post144915

Quote:


> I would hope that this behavior isn't intended, so I'll just leave this here in the bugs section.
> 
> Can we make it so that the Flesh Golem follows the same combat rules as the rest of the minions? The thing feeling the need to initiate a fight with everything within 20 yards is flat out annoying. Then, once he gets going on the first one, it's very likely he'll just keep ping-ponging from mob to mob, since they're usually spaced just close enough for his radius. I know I could just run away and have him follow, but most of the time this takes an absurdly long distance to achieve.
> 
> Also, I don't understand how you guys thought it was alright to not give us the ability to put our minions into a passive mode. It seems like you guys have thought every other facet of the game through so thoroughly, yet this has been left out completely. This, in combination with the gun-ho Flesh Golem is just a nightmare in an instance. You literally just have to not use him for fear of him aggroing everything.
> 
> Give us at least two modes. Three would actually be ideal.
> 
> #1: Minions will act as they do now, save for the Flesh Golem being given the appropriately lower aggro radius. Minions will attack on their own if within a specific range of a mob, even if combat has not been initiated by you or the mob.
> 
> #2: Minions will not attack anything unless combat is initiated by either you or the mob. They have no "free will" to pick a fight, if you like.
> 
> #3: Total passivity. Your minions will not attack anything, regardless of what is going on with you or any mobs you are attacking.
> 
> If you must only go with two modes, e.g. normal and passive modes, then just get rid of #1. Give us a mode where the minions will attack if the fight has already been started by you or the mob but not otherwise, and give us a completely passive mode.
> 
> Aside from those two topics, it seems like the minions often go to the other end of the spectrum and often times don't want to attack AT ALL. You can be attacking something, that thing can be attacking you, and they all just stand there like wet sponges..
> 
> None of these things are game-breaking, but they are all EXTREMELY annoying, and seriously take away from an otherwise polished game (save high-level SPs and escorts). Please, please do something about this.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Ouch sorry to hear that. I created a new email account thats only for GW2 and created a crazy password, I don't even remember it but I wrote it down


i wrote down my 15 character password with letters and different numbers but i think i might change it soon


----------



## Escatore

One ring to rule them all, one ring to find them...
One ring to bring them all, and in the darkness, bind them.


----------



## Tridacnid

^ Nice. I'm progressing both my professions at the same time so I'm still sitting at 325 in Jeweling while I play catch-up (catsup? Badum-*****!) in cooking.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> ^ Nice. I'm progressing both my professions at the same time so I'm still sitting at 325 in Jeweling while I play catch-up (catsup? Badum-*****!) in cooking.


Yeah, I put all my eggs into Jewelry, and as a result my other professions aren't trained.

Also, since Jewelry is pretty easy, the other crafts all seem really hard


----------



## Smo

I'm only level 40 and I'm bored of this game already


----------



## sprower

.... stuck in loading screen again after server restart tonight









Moar pics








Trying to annoy The Shatterer into attacking.

Success!

His smaller and way way more fun to play with cohort Tequatl the Sunless.

I was going to avoid posting vista shots but I really like this one. I'll tuck it away down here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## salvanos

any info about medium armor exotic karma armor with magic find stats?


----------



## HaiiYaa

Here you go


----------



## Fletcherea

And it's off to the races to find other ways to speed up farming!

"Added a system to limit the experience and gold that players can receive from speed-farming dungeons."


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> And it's off to the races to find other ways to speed up farming!
> "Added a system to limit the experience and gold that players can receive from speed-farming dungeons."


I read that just now and I got a bit disappointed and a bit relieved at the same time. The speed at which one could level in there was outstanding and a bit game breaking if you ask me. There's absolutely no reason to go do anything else to gain levels once you can do things like Caudecus' Manor at a respectable speed.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I read that just now and I got a bit disappointed and a bit relieved at the same time. The speed at which one could level in there was outstanding and a bit game breaking if you ask me. There's absolutely no reason to go do anything else to gain levels once you can do things like Caudecus' Manor at a respectable speed.


No reason.. other than having fun and enjoying the game. Oh that's right, tons of people don't play it for that reason. They just want to shoot through levels as fast as possible and stroke their epeen.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> No reason.. other than having fun and enjoying the game. Oh that's right, tons of people don't play it for that reason. They just want to shoot through levels as fast as possible and stroke their epeen.


Hmm, I think to each his own. Especially for those that want to jump straight into WvW then I think it's okay for them to want to want to get as high a level as possible so that they can get a more blaance play style inside of PvP.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/announcing-guild-wars-2-for-mac-beta/

Anyone else see this yet? I think it's kinda cool and a bit smart that they decided to go this route. Any chances of better linux support now?! ^_^ FIngers crossed but I personally don't think there's a chance in hell for that to happen


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> No reason.. other than having fun and enjoying the game. Oh that's right, tons of people don't play it for that reason. They just want to shoot through levels as fast as possible and stroke their epeen.


Some people have fun and enjoy grinding dungeons.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Some people have fun and enjoy grinding dungeons.


That's disregarding the point I was making. These people who "enjoy grinding dungeons" would start grinding something completely different if it meant getting to max level faster. They don't do these things for the sake of the activity being fun. They're just looking for a means to an end. The sad part is this end ends up not satisfying them for long. Learning to enjoy the process of getting there is what's important.

I know there are exceptions to every rule. I'm talking by-in-large.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That's disregarding the point I was making. These people who "enjoy grinding dungeons" would start grinding something completely different if it meant getting to max level faster. They don't do these things for the sake of the activity being fun. They're just looking for a means to an end. The sad part is this end ends up not satisfying them for long. Learning to enjoy the process of getting there is what's important.
> I know there are exceptions to every rule. I'm talking by-in-large.


Some people enjoy getting to max level as fast as possible. It's one of the very few challenges in the game. Just because you want to take it slow and smell the roses doesn't mean everyone else does.

Why is it important to enjoy the process of getting there? For me, PvE in MMOs is entirely a means to an end. I hate PvE and want to get through it/hit level cap as fast as possible so I can stop being bored and get into PvP. I'm not like most MMO players obviously, but what exactly is wrong with other people liking different things? Why is it wrong for grinding to be a means to an end?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Why is it wrong for grinding to be a means to an end?


Because the means sucks up a large amount of time, and it's silly to play a game for a long period of time if you aren't truly enjoying it. People are autoleveled to 80 when they join WvW, so I'm not quite sure what you're talking about there.

The original point you made in response to me was that some people enjoy grinding dungeons. That was the point I was addressing.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Because the means sucks up a large amount of time, and it's silly to play a game for a long period of time if you aren't truly enjoying it. People are autoleveled to 80 when they join WvW, so I'm not quite sure what you're talking about there.
> The original point you made in response to me was that some people enjoy grinding dungeons. That was the point I was addressing.


Why is it silly to play a game if you're not enjoying it? And who says they aren't enjoying it?

Yes they're autoleveled to 80, but (assuming they're low leveled in PvE) they don't have good gear, they don't have access to a lot of the skills, traits, etc.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Why is it silly to play a game if you're not enjoying it?


Ooook.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Unless I am missing something, Crafting is completely useless at this point in the game's life. The only upside to crafting would be to gear yourself or friends. Possibly a justification could be the EXP but you could only gain 10 levels by maxing out a craft if my math is correct. You simply cant make money by crafting things and selling them. The finished products sell for cost on the TP. Therefore, why shouldn't I just sell all mats I collect and make a sizable amount of gold during my leveling. If I need crafted gear I can buy it off the TP for cost. Is my logic flawed?


The problems with crafting are numerous right now so sell everything. Give it a month or two and most mats should be dirt cheap.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is anyone having problems with the game. Its been 2 days now and i have crashed 5 times. Usually when something happens like killing a BOSS.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the game. Its been 2 days now and i have crashed 5 times. Usually when something happens like killing a BOSS.


Update your DX9? Check your RAM? Is it a BSOD?


----------



## zefs

Never crashed here, how does your event viewer or crash log look like?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with the game. Its been 2 days now and i have crashed 5 times. Usually when something happens like killing a BOSS.


If you have any GPU overclocking software turn it off and see what happens. I was crashing if I clicked on a vendor or entered a new zone, uninstalled EVGA Precision and no more issues. It was also reported on the official forums of MSI afterburner causing an issue as well.


----------



## zefs




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> If you have any GPU overclocking software turn it off and see what happens. I was crashing if I clicked on a vendor or entered a new zone, uninstalled EVGA Precision and no more issues. It was also reported on the official forums of MSI afterburner causing an issue as well.


I have been playing since release and this started 2 days ago. No MSI AB. Its no BSOD its just game crash kind of like Blizzard games and asks you to sent a report to Arenanet.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> If you have any GPU overclocking software turn it off and see what happens. I was crashing if I clicked on a vendor or entered a new zone, uninstalled EVGA Precision and no more issues. It was also reported on the official forums of MSI afterburner causing an issue as well.


I have noticed that gw2 is SUPER sensitive to overclocking the gpus, especially on my 2x 670 sc 4gb. Almost battlefield 3 sensitive.


----------



## ignite

Thinking of going Armorsmith or Weaponsmith and a secondary like Jewelcrafting or Cooking on my warrior. Problem is, I can't decide between armorsmith or weaponsmith. Is one better than the other or is it just preference?


----------



## Crabby654

Does anyone else get a kick out of the official guild wars 2 forums replacing each swear with "kitten"?

This literally had me laughing in work today, some guy was getting super mad in a thread and I see "yea well I don't know what you mean so your probably just talking out of your kitten"


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Thinking of going Armorsmith or Weaponsmith and a secondary like Jewelcrafting or Cooking on my warrior. Problem is, I can't decide between armorsmith or weaponsmith. Is one better than the other or is it just preference?


Preference. Personally, I'd go Armorsmith since you equip more armor than weapons.


----------



## sprower

Current State of WvW
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/mike-ferguson-on-the-current-state-of-the-world-vs-world/?utm_source=client

Clears up questions about WvW queues, bugs ect.
Quote:


> Mike Ferguson on the Current State of the World (vs. World)
> We also discovered a bug that was allowing people to queue up and enter maps ahead of players who had been queued for much longer. Please check on our forums for an announcement when the fix has been implemented. This should fix the problem of some people staying queued for hours while other people can queue up for the same map and enter within a matter of minutes.


----------



## Dirkonis

Some progression shots of my warrior etc. Threw in a few vistas that I thought were decent.


----------



## LuminatX

how did you get rid of the toolbar for screenshots? or did you just crop them?

and if anyone on here plays on the Henge of Denravi server, add me up!
LuminatX.4291


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> how did you get rid of the toolbar for screenshots? or did you just crop them?
> and if anyone on here plays on the Henge of Denravi server, add me up!
> LuminatX.4291


Looks cropped.


----------



## Stemnin

shift + prtscn or ctrl+shift+h to remove hud.


----------



## Kynes

Anyone else having log in problems(errors)?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Anyone else having log in problems(errors)?


Got kicked out last night after servers brought up and couldn't log in.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yes, I'm having a crap load. First time I've had any really... seems that a router outside of Dallas is causing problems for me... at least the few times I traced the route it did.

I'll be fine for an hour or two and then get kicked and not be able to log in or it will log in but hang on instance loading... I just figured that meant I needed to do something else today - which is too bad because work was a pain yesterday and I was hoping to 'unwind' at the office a little today. Guess not.









EDIT:
Just saw this:
Quote:


> •We are aware that players are currently unable to login to the game servers and we are working to have the issue resolved as soon as possible.
> •Players are currently experiencing problems with registration, character creation, and world transfers. We hope to have the issue resolved soon and ask that you try again later if you are affected by any of these issues.
> •Please note that the Gem Store and buy.guildwars2.com are down for maintenance.
> •If you are receiving Error 9, please be sure to apply your retail code to your account. Instructions on how to do so can be found here


So it kinda looks like their entire setup is falling apart at this time... glad I'm not an administrator there... it is probably exactly like my day yesterday was. LOL!


----------



## Dirkonis

CTRL+SHIFT+H. no cropping, just removed HUD.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> CTRL+SHIFT+H. no cropping, just removed HUD.


I actually like to play the game like this sometimes. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kynes

Quote:


> CTRL+SHIFT+H. no cropping, just removed HUD.


Gonna try this later.

Finally got in but was having lag spikes and such. First time I've had problems too. I think there working on it though.


----------



## LuminatX

Awesome, thanks for letting me know, was driving me insane lol


----------



## S.M.

I thought I sucked this game, was surprised by the amount of points I got by auto-attacking everything.


----------



## djriful

Time for impossible shots (area place where I shot is very difficult to get to - glitch and etc.).


----------



## imolate

Hey guys, I've been getting some lag issues with my guild wars 2.

My specs:

p8z77 v-lx
gtx560ti - o/c to 1ghz
35570k - o/c to 4.5 ghz
625w psu
8gb 1333mhz ram

internet speed, speedtest.net - 14mbps

nvidia control panel settings are on "let nvidia decide" - have turned on power plan maximized for performance, single display performance

windows power plan at high power.

I sit on 45fps in lions arc

All my graphics are on high, except shadows are set to medium.

I get random lag spikes, nothing huge... but every 10-20 seconds I get a lag spike...


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolate*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been getting some lag issues with my guild wars 2.
> My specs:
> p8z77 v-lx
> gtx560ti - o/c to 1ghz
> 35570k - o/c to 4.5 ghz
> 625w psu
> 8gb 1333mhz ram
> internet speed, speedtest.net - 14mbps
> nvidia control panel settings are on "let nvidia decide" - have turned on power plan maximized for performance, single display performance
> windows power plan at high power.
> I sit on 45fps in lions arc
> All my graphics are on high, except shadows are set to medium.
> I get random lag spikes, nothing huge... but every 10-20 seconds I get a lag spike...


45fps sounds about right

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/guild-wars-2-performance-benchmark,3268-6.html


----------



## imolate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> 45fps sounds about right
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/guild-wars-2-performance-benchmark,3268-6.html


i don't care for the fps, but the random lag spikes are EXTREMELY annoying.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolate*
> 
> i don't care for the fps, but the random lag spikes are EXTREMELY annoying.


When do you get the lag spikes? I can tell you this much, I have an i7 @4.8ghz and a 670 GTX FTW and if I have supersampling enabled my fps goes from about 120 to about 80 and when I turn my camera boom I shoot down to like 30-40. Try changing supersampling to native sampling if you haven't already. Hope this helps!


----------



## Descadent

my love to finish hitting 80 is gone. I hit 74 and it's just like ugh tired of doing this.

Blame Black Mesa and Borderlands 2, but I really have no desire now. Might have to do with fact already had 3 friends quit the game too as well but I usually never play with them anyways cause they tend to quit every game quickly, especially mmo's


----------



## imolate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> When do you get the lag spikes? I can tell you this much, I have an i7 @4.8ghz and a 670 GTX FTW and if I have supersampling enabled my fps goes from about 120 to about 80 and when I turn my camera boom I shoot down to like 30-40. Try changing supersampling to native sampling if you haven't already. Hope this helps!


sampling is native, yeh its usually when i turn the camera or say i run over a hill or something comes into the screen, but sometimes i can just run around in circles or a straight line back and forward and it will still do it, its a complete joke. i have native sampling settings on atm.


----------



## minorhunter

Got the game up and running but the performance is bad, I have about 30-50 fps and I dont have frame cap or v-sync on. I have the newest drivers and everything is set on max. Is this a driver issue or what, anyone else have problems with GTX 680?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolate*
> 
> i don't care for the fps, but the random lag spikes are EXTREMELY annoying.


You're talking about Connection lag spike or Framerate (FPS) shuttering? You said you don't care about FPS so I guess you're talking about connection lags?

Framerate =/= Lag.


----------



## lightofshados

I'm getting good frame rates on my GTX 680 ftw+ 4gb, usually above 80 with Max settings and super sampling. What has been pissing me off though is the random game crashes. After the last patch the g game randomly crashes for no reason. There isn't anything wrong with my setup that I can tell and it doesn't happen consistently. Sometimes i'll play smoothly for hours and sometimes it will crash after playing for 20 minutes and do it several times. It doesn't happen every time either. Then i just get a message saying the game has crashed and that an error report will be sent to arena net. Anybody else have this happening?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightofshados*
> 
> I'm getting good frame rates on my GTX 680 ftw+ 4gb, usually above 80 with Max settings and super sampling. What has been pissing me off though is the random game crashes. After the last patch the g game randomly crashes for no reason. There isn't anything wrong with my setup that I can tell and it doesn't happen consistently. Sometimes i'll play smoothly for hours and sometimes it will crash after playing for 20 minutes and do it several times. It doesn't happen every time either. Then i just get a message saying the game has crashed and that an error report will be sent to arena net. Anybody else have this happening?


I had crashing issues about a week ago, uninstalled EVGA Precision and it stopped completely really weird. I usually crashed when talking to a vendor or zoning somewhere. Did I say this before? Terrible memory!


----------



## xxkedzxx

I have precision installed just to clock my fan higher

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## LexDiamonds

Crashes are due to unstable systems, plain and simple. Besides a few network disconnects, I have not experienced any of the problems other people are mentioning. I have Afterburner installed and a hearty OC on my GTX670. I get 50+ FPS with everything maxed out.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Crashes are due to unstable systems, plain and simple. Besides a few network disconnects, I have not experienced any of the problems other people are mentioning. I have Afterburner installed and a hearty OC on my GTX670. I get 50+ FPS with everything maxed out.


Well yes if the system or computer crashes it's obviously unstable but in he case of Guildwars 2 and how it has been running for some people and when the game itself crashes this can contribute to it. Arenanet devs themselves have stated GW2 CAN have issues with overclocking software. Given that there are reports on the official forums of OC software causing crashes and causing me to crash it did fix it for me when I removed precision.

I'm not saying this is a fix for everyone nor am I saying will OC software cause crashes in GW2 but it can't hurt to play the game with precision or afterburner turned off to see what happens. I know a lot of people who play with OC software enabled and no issues whatsoever. So it's a toss up really.


----------



## xxkedzxx

How is my lowly 560ti getting 60-70 average on max? I do have my processor overclocked, but not sure how much that helps

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Can't seem to edit. I meant to ask how it was getting better fps than these top of the line cards

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Azefore

Don't play too too often but here's a screen with my new tri 1440p setup, still averaging 44-55fps with 2xgtx 670 and small OC


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Can't seem to edit. I meant to ask how it was getting better fps than these top of the line cards
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


GW2 is CPU intensive, my HD6870 is averagin 60% load only with cpu always at max throttle


----------



## Tralala

Can someone reinvite me to the guild? For some reason it seems I got kicked or mustve left accidentally

Ingame: NightwishX

Please and thank you!


----------



## squall325

You really can't blame the system to be unstable coz GW2 is crashing. I crashed a couple of times now with my AMD drivers stopping and recovering but only happens on this game. Other more intensive games and benchmarks doesn't make my system crash.


----------



## l337sft

What server does most people on OCN play on? I just got the game but dont know what server to pick.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> What server does most people on OCN play on? I just got the game but dont know what server to pick.


If you didn't choose yet we plat on Fort Aspenwood. Pretty fun so far!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Can't seem to edit. I meant to ask how it was getting better fps than these top of the line cards
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> GW2 is CPU intensive, my HD6870 is averagin 60% load only with cpu always at max throttle
Click to expand...

Ah, so basically my FX-8150 is catching what my gpu doesn't.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## MIGhunter

I just built my i5 3570k not OC'd yet with a Sapphire 7850, also not OC'd and 16gig of Ram. I am running maxed graphic settings except I'm not running Vsync. I was playing all day at 67-70 FPS. I would dip a little in Lions Arc but that's to be expected out of any main city hub with a ton of ppl.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I just built my i5 3570k not OC'd yet with a Sapphire 7850, also not OC'd and 16gig of Ram. I am running maxed graphic settings except I'm not running Vsync. I was playing all day at 67-70 FPS. I would dip a little in Lions Arc but that's to be expected out of any main city hub with a ton of ppl.


I average around 45 there

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Game keeps crashing. Have been doing same quest 3 times now and its getting on my nerves. I play 10-15 min and out of nowhere the came goes out. System is fully stable. 24 Prime 95, Now other game has any problems.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Game keeps crashing. Have been doing same quest 3 times now and its getting on my nerves. I play 10-15 min and out of nowhere the came goes out. System is fully stable. 24 Prime 95, Now other game has any problems.


What kind of software do you run on your computer? Gw2 hates certain software.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> What kind of software do you run on your computer? Gw2 hates certain software.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Nothing really. No MSI AB. It just started doing it 2-4 days ago. Had no problems before. Its so annoying cause i do a quest for 20 mins in and it crashes and it restarts.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nothing really. No MSI AB. It just started doing it 2-4 days ago. Had no problems before. Its so annoying cause i do a quest for 20 mins in and it crashes and it restarts.


Best way to find out something like OS bug or Hardware bug is to install a new OS on new drive. Do you have any temporary hard drives you can use to install an OS temporary test it?


----------



## imolate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I just built my i5 3570k not OC'd yet with a Sapphire 7850, also not OC'd and 16gig of Ram. I am running maxed graphic settings except I'm not running Vsync. I was playing all day at 67-70 FPS. I would dip a little in Lions Arc but that's to be expected out of any main city hub with a ton of ppl.


***... im sittinng on a 4.5ghz oc 3570k, a 1ghz oc'd gtx50tii and 8gb of ram and I get lag spikes and fps drops, i average 45 in lions arc or in events.. maybe i need another 8gb of ram? =\


----------



## Crabby654

My system is waay more capable of running the game on Max settings, my only issue is I WISH I could use supersampling. When I turn on supersampling i loose about 25% of my FPS which is fine, but when I turn in game BOOM it starts skipping and shoots down to like 30-40 fps.


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nothing really. No MSI AB. It just started doing it 2-4 days ago. Had no problems before. Its so annoying cause i do a quest for 20 mins in and it crashes and it restarts.


Have you tried to use the repair tool of the game?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*
> 
> Have you tried to use the repair tool of the game?


Where is it located?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where is it located?


Create a guild wars 2 shortcut and add -repair at the end of he target area.

Edit: also the link in my signature shows how to do it and make he diagnostic tool, judging by your post count in sure you don't need to look tho!


----------



## djriful

Ouch I feel bad for other 2 servers.



"All your bases belong to us."


----------



## Rickles

well, it's friday and I haven't played since monday.. just like D3 I am very glad I didn't get the collectors edition.. what are you guys doing to keep it interesting?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> well, it's friday and I haven't played since monday.. just like D3 I am very glad I didn't get the collectors edition.. what are you guys doing to keep it interesting?


Exploring the new zones and vistas and participating in the big events that end up being in many of the zones is interesting to me. If I get tired of that, I jump into the mists and do some PvP. I'm about to buy a faction rare set of armor for the meager 8g 88s, so I'll be pretty well set up for gear while I do hard mode instances. I have an exotic set picked out, so that's what I'll be working towards after I get this rare set.

You just have to set your own goals. Much of the game is spoon fed to everyone, but "end game" is whatever you want it to be. It's a little like EVE in that the game is what you make of it, though to a much lesser extent obviously. There isn't a solitary goal that the entire population wants to be the first to complete or that everyone struggles towards like the Lich King or Ragnaros. You have to do a little sniffing around to see what there is and define what you want to work towards. Some have said that the better gear provides no real benefit, so there is little incentive to work for it. I disagree. I've been in some explorable dungeons that are just wipe-fests. Some of them have been due to incompetency, but a hefty percentage of it is just due to people have mostly crappy gear. Giganticus Lupicus in Arah is a great example of this.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> well, it's friday and I haven't played since monday.. just like D3 I am very glad I didn't get the collectors edition.. what are you guys doing to keep it interesting?


Still playing the game I guess. Not level 80. Want to level a thief and ele too. Not good enough at sPvP. My server isn't winning WvW.

I've gots lots of work to do.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> well, it's friday and I haven't played since monday.. just like D3 I am very glad I didn't get the collectors edition.. what are you guys doing to keep it interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring the new zones and vistas and participating in the big events that end up being in many of the zones is interesting to me. If I get tired of that, I jump into the mists and do some PvP. I'm about to buy a faction rare set of armor for the meager 8g 88s, so I'll be pretty well set up for gear while I do hard mode instances. I have an exotic set picked out, so that's what I'll be working towards after I get this rare set.
> 
> You just have to set your own goals. Much of the game is spoon fed to everyone, but "end game" is whatever you want it to be. It's a little like EVE in that the game is what you make of it, though to a much lesser extent obviously. There isn't a solitary goal that the entire population wants to be the first to complete or that everyone struggles towards like the Lich King or Ragnaros. You have to do a little sniffing around to see what there is and define what you want to work towards. Some have said that the better gear provides no real benefit, so there is little incentive to work for it. I disagree. I've been in some explorable dungeons that are just wipe-fests. Some of them have been due to incompetency, but a hefty percentage of it is just due to people have mostly crappy gear. Giganticus Lupicus in Arah is a great example of this.
Click to expand...

8g 88s? Jesus, that's 8/10th of my gold.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> 8g 88s? Jesus, that's 8/10th of my gold.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


It's for a full set of decent armor. There isn't much to spend gold on past a certain point. 9g isn't much once it starts accumulating.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> My system is waay more capable of running the game on Max settings, my only issue is I WISH I could use supersampling. When I turn on supersampling i loose about 25% of my FPS which is fine, but when I turn in game BOOM it starts skipping and shoots down to like 30-40 fps.


It only looks EVER so slightly better IMO. So you aren't missing much.

That being said. I do run it









I also just wish I could get addicted to this game but I'm not. I guess it's just too casual friendly for me get into lol. Moving about and leveling up is fun but I don't really feel like I'm accomplishing anything. Even in games like Maple Story I felt like I was making progress just grinding on mobs. I guess I'm one of those old mmo players that NEEDs that carrot on the stick to get me hooked.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> It only looks EVER so slightly better IMO. So you aren't missing much.
> That being said. I do run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just wish I could get addicted to this game but I'm not. I guess it's just too casual friendly for me get into lol. Moving about and leveling up is fun but I don't really feel like I'm accomplishing anything. Even in games like Maple Story I felt like I was making progress just grinding on mobs. I guess I'm one of those old mmo players that NEEDs that carrot on the stick to get me hooked.


Must be a laggy mess a lot of the time with a 670. I could technically run it with an overclocked 680, but it would dip down to very noticeable lag too often to be worth it. It's the only thing I run under max.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Must be a laggy mess a lot of the time with a 670. I could technically run it with an overclocked 680, but it would dip down to very noticeable lag too often to be worth it. It's the only thing I run under max.


Not laggy at all I maintain no lower than 59fps with it on lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Not laggy at all I maintain no lower than 59fps with it on lol


Aye, 2 gtx 670s at 1440p kept me at constant 60fps and 44-54 with graphics turned down a bit at 4750x2560


----------



## MIGhunter

Nothing you can do will convince someone that it's a great game. Either you really like it or you don't.

I personally think the leveling system is phenomenal, I hate the fact that most of my gaming friends work M-F day shift while I work Thurs-Sat night shift. It has really screwed us leveling together in other games. Now it's not an issue. If my wife decides, let's goto diner, I can just drop the game and come back where I left off and not have missed anything. (FFXI, WoW & Tera)

I don't have to spend week after week after server resets to try to get a piece of gear that may not even drop for my class. Then have to wait till the following week to come back and try it again. Then for it to drop and someone else get it because it's compatible with 3 classes. (WoW)

I don't have to worry about required gems costing a fortune (WoW) or crystals you need in your gear breaking when you die (Tera).

My highest level character in GW2 is only 52 but I'm still having a blast.

I did a silly event the other day that was "defeat the waves". That turned into a follow the sergeant. Which, then turned into defeat more waves. Then all of a sudden we get like 6 boss dogs. When those died we got this huge elemental hands that burst through the ground and spit little tornadoes at everyone. When it died this huge centaur came out who was the real boss. Holy crap was all of it fun. I didn't even expect it. I thought it would be just defeat the waves and be done.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Not laggy at all I maintain no lower than 59fps with it on lol


Sorry but that's a straight up lie if you're talking about the 670. Hell even I dip under 59 every now and then with an overclocked 680 *without* supersampling.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Sorry but that's a straight up lie if you're talking about the 670. Hell even I dip under 59 every now and then with an overclocked 680 *without* supersampling.


Maybe you have a driver issue. Cause if im not in large groups it stays locked right there.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Maybe you have a driver issue. Cause if im not in large groups it stays locked right there.


I've tried every driver set from 304.79 on up. It stays in the 70-80s most of the time, of course spiking higher and lower, but going under 59 isn't uncommon at all.

Guess it doesn't matter really.


----------



## Azefore

^ This, also Kaldari you know it's CPU intensive as well right?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Ouch I feel bad for other 2 servers.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057338/
> 
> "All your bases belong to us."
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057343/


They definitely screwed something up with the seeding. We played Dragonbrand multiple times and got beat pretty badly in the 24 hour matches. Then we get to our 1 week match and we completely dominate to the point that the other 2 realms are accusing us of tanking our seeding matches. I pretty much blame your realm for eveything.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Does anyone else have terrible FPS drops? I can literally go from having 60-90 in some zones to having 30 flat in wvwvw, pretty lame imo considering the video cards I own should be up to the task.


This is an MMO. FPS will drop drastically in heavyily populated zones.

That's just how it is.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ This, also Kaldari you know it's CPU intensive as well right?


I'm not sure who the "This" was for, but that is well known, yes. My 920 at 4.2 isn't bottlenecking anything. The later chips architectures are a little better, but it isn't going to make a 20% improvement in spite of a better GPU.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> 8g 88s? Jesus, that's 8/10th of my gold.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a full set of decent armor. There isn't much to spend gold on past a certain point. 9g isn't much once it starts accumulating.
Click to expand...

Where does one get this armor?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Where does one get this armor?
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Your faction headquarters. Each faction's sets are slightly different, though. Hopefully you picked a faction that has a set that works well with your class a build. The Order of Whisper's light set is great for necros. I liked that faction the best, but it was just blind luck on my part as far as the armor went.

On another topic, I feel like I'm playing Assassin's Creed running through Ebonhawke. Vistas, ripping down posters, Separatist Sympathizers running up to you as you run, and the town just looks like that part of the world.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Where does one get this armor?
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> Your faction headquarters. Each faction's sets are slightly different, though. Hopefully you picked a faction that has a set that works well with your class a build. The Order of Whisper's light set is great for necros. I liked that faction the best, but it was just blind luck on my part as far as the armor went.
> 
> On another topic, I feel like I'm playing Assassin's Creed running through Ebonhawke. Vistas, ripping down posters, Separatist Sympathizers running up to you as you run, and the town just looks like that part of the world.
Click to expand...

I went with the vigil

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## JAM3S121

I liked this game a lot leveling up but I can't get movitated to do anything in the game anymore. I don't like their idea of endgame. I like knowing I need to do something to get something done. I already have full exotic jewelery and gear and a mystic forge weapon.


----------



## Crabby654

In a weird way for me, the game feels a bit more open ended than other theme park games. It's hard to describe the feeling I get. I raided hardcore in WoW for years and now having a game with no raids and the game primarily focusing on cosmetics and looks on gear I feel like I can do whatever I want. I have been so beaten down by the WoW model of "MUST GET TO MAX LEVEL, MUST RAID AND ONLY RAID" and having even the tiniest bit of freedom in GW2 is like an explosively awesome feeling to me. Personally "my" endgame will be getting the legendary greatsword Twilight and grinding out my favorite dungeon armor skin. Once I do those tasks I'll then either make an alt or hope there is newer content.


----------



## Zen00

My end-game is exploring the entire world, and maxing out the explorer title track. Plus getting all the front page icons to fill out.


----------



## Escatore

I'm not even sure what mine is.

Whatever the hell I feel like in order to avoid grindyness, I guess.

Not even going to consider legendary weapons at this point. The price is too damn high, and the skins for the weapons I want (Incinerator and The Dreamer) look stupid. In all honesty, I prefer the Mystic Forge weapons both in terms of skin and stats.

Probably gonna keep on doing WvW since it's one of the only places where glass cannon-ness is okay, since you usually just end up dead anyways: at least you can kill several people beforehand.

Map completion will also be nice.


----------



## Crabby654

See thats exactly what I mean! We have a *somewhat* freedom to determine what we want to do for our own personal "endgame" and thats why this game has sucked me in. I choose to want to grind my face off to get the legendary and dungeon gear because thats fun for me!


----------



## Fletcherea

Cursed shore is getting extremely frustrating. Most of these events now, they just lay down massive fire(literally fire) right on their spawn points, I can't even see them long enough to get a hit, let alone credit.
I know, and I do hop around different events, but the main 3 or 4 is where the karma is at really, and loot if you manage to get pass the fire vortex >< I can only imagine the pain poor old mesmers are going through.
I'd roll a farming ele, but man I just abhor classic casters (only had a mesmer in gw1, and that was 7 years worth of playing!) I'll stop complainin lol, it just bugs me thats all.


----------



## Seid Dark

What's best driver for GTX 670 in GW2? So far I've tried 306.23 and the performance sucks. I get big fps drops If I quickly change camera position and gpu usage is all over place, never even near 100%. I got way better fps with my old GTX 470







. The card works otherwise fine in benchmarks and BF3.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm on 306.02 and have solid frame rates 99% of the time maxed at 1080p.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Cursed shore is getting extremely frustrating. Most of these events now, they just lay down massive fire(literally fire) right on their spawn points, I can't even see them long enough to get a hit, let alone credit.
> I know, and I do hop around different events, but the main 3 or 4 is where the karma is at really, and loot if you manage to get pass the fire vortex >< I can only imagine the pain poor old mesmers are going through.
> I'd roll a farming ele, but man I just abhor classic casters (only had a mesmer in gw1, and that was 7 years worth of playing!) I'll stop complainin lol, it just bugs me thats all.


Rangers are fairly good for farming too, if you know what you're doing. When farming, I have about 6 good AoE skills that I use constantly to get credit on everything.

The only time I have FPS trouble is if there's a large amount of particle/post processing effects going on at once, AKA a bombardment from 100 players.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What's best driver for GTX 670 in GW2? So far I've tried 306.23 and the performance sucks. I get big fps drops If I quickly change camera position and gpu usage is all over place, never even near 100%. I got way better fps with my old GTX 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The card works otherwise fine in benchmarks and BF3.


the latest release


----------



## twztid13

Finally some play time! This or ME3? GW2, of course (360 dash beta E71'd my console, hoping it's not bricked). It's been a LONG time. I forgot where I was at, lol.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twztid13*
> 
> Finally some play time! This or ME3? GW2, of course (360 dash beta E71'd my console, hoping it's not bricked). It's been a LONG time. I forgot where I was at, lol.


are you saying you play me3 on 360


----------



## phantomphenom

They need to fix the Beyt Fallahin skill point in all the NA servers asap....most of us need it to get 100% world complete







....13 days already and no fix


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomphenom*
> 
> They need to fix the Beyt Fallahin skill point in all the NA servers asap....most of us need it to get 100% world complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....13 days already and no fix


That does suck. Is that the robot one in the Iron Marches? Because that one isn't working.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Haven't played in a few days because the camera just makes me so mad... I won't give up on the game as a whole - I remember the early days of GW1 and it turned out to be a really fun game (which I will be returning to from time to time obviously). The graphics are good and don't really bother me but after awhile the camera issues really get to me and have actually given me a headache on long runs.

When you're fighting on a stairway (especially noticeable in the mines) and you've got to go around 3 stories of right turns while running/fighting and the camera keeps flying in and out because of clipping/obstruction... it gets old fast (at least to me). Still a visually beautiful game - but not as compelling as I had hoped it would be after 3 years of waiting and hoping in expectation.


----------



## Kaldari

I have to say I'm pretty surprised there are so many people hitting 100% map completion already. Some people hit it within the week of release. I have 170 hours on my character, which I consider to be quite a lot, and I'm still something like 8 or 9 zones from 100% completion. These people must try to kill as absolutely few mobs as possible while running from vista to heart to SP to POI. I'll be well over 200 hours before I come close to 100%.

Granted, I've done some instance running as well, but still..


----------



## SPMOkc73

I am at level 69 right now and have about 20% map discovery, no dungeon run yet mainly WvW, cant imagine how people think they have run out of things to do. The WvWvW is an absolute blast.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/dungeons/Dungeon-Tokens-Account-Bound-please/first#post218911


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.

Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


Well that's what happens when people rush to the cap lol. It seems to be happening in nearly every MMO that's launched within the past 5 years. If people would slow down and enjoy the leveling(like in days past) then there would less burning out!

But its far too early for the doomsaying don't ya think?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> 
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


I doubt that. I'm at level 56 currently and know that I'm missing tons still and will be at 80. Raiding doesn't have to be endgame.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


Blah blah blah lol, im lvl 78 ranger and i can say that its a good game.

go back to whatever you like


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well that's what happens when people rush to the cap lol. It seems to be happening in nearly every MMO that's launched within the past 5 years. If people would slow down and enjoy the leveling(like in days past) then there would less burning out!
> But its far too early for the doomsaying don't ya think?


Leveling and killing NPC's for me isn't enjoyment. More of a means to an end. I only play MMORPG's for PvP and GW2 seems to be a bit lackluster in that department.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


Yeah, I'm already bored of it. I'm not even close to level cap either.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Yeah, I'm already bored of it. I'm not even close to level cap either.


same sitting at 74 for over a week now. With Black Mesa, Borderlands 2, and MoP next week I've kinda lost my umph for GW2


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


You have to take a lot of consideration. Xfire stats is only base on Xfire users. 300k is too small to be realistic, look at The Secret World end up 500k sub but dropping due the game isn't great as it seem to be. GW2 now has 2 Mil sub. There were 400k active players online at the same time on headstart and not even counting the official one. Let's not forget, they had to shut off the sales for a few days and there were in heavy demands.

Also it's September, fall is coming. You do know what time it is. Vacation is over, schools started and people are getting busy for Christmas products in businesses. Even myself, back in University; I cannot play GW2 as like the first few week, max now it's probably 3-4 hours playtime per day and there are 2 days I won't be even able to get on due to night courses.

Speaking of GW2 levels, I'm already working on my second char to lvl 80 (lvl32 atm). Will have 2 lvl80 by next month even I play a bit per day, I'm pretty efficient at leveling. I don't know how some of you get stucked, I get like 3-4 levels under 4 hours.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


Same here.

My issue with GW2 vs more traditional mmo's is the fact that in GW2 it feels like after you hit 80 you can VERY easily have the top notch gear accessible to you. For instance exotic crafted gear and a mystic forge weapon. The armor doesn't look cool but in general you can get the same stat combinations (and amount of each stat) from crafted gear as dungeon gear. The mystic weapons have a different skin though and look BA. The fact that you don't need to grind for gear upgrades is a good thing and a bad thing, the bad thing is I am a player who when I enjoy a MMO I will mindlessly play for a small marginal upgrade, because I want my character to be better at doing hard meaningful content.

The hard content in this game are a few dungeon bosses like the last one in Arah, (which I have killed 5+ times or the last guy in CoE right now). I'm already able to kill the hardest content in game, what more is there to motivate me?

If you enjoy WvWvW thats great, but in reality the only time gear plays a huge role is 1v1. But rarely do I see just a single person in WvWvW.. its just not smart to roam around solo.

In a traditional mmo if you aren't riding the cotails of a guild already clearing hard content or a expansion is new typically you will need many upgrades of the same slot until you reach the best in slot gear. In EQ2 the best gear was always the raid set gear and you pretty much needed to complete every large 24 man raid to gain access to a mob that dropped each piece. I used to have crazy motivation to log on and run some stupid dungeon/instance I've done 100 times just because I could have a chance at getting a piece of loot I wanted. In Gw2 the only reason I run dungeons is because I want more gear with a cooler appearance. Which then I go craft in lions arch with... you can't use that sick gear to do anything other then stuff you aren't doing!!!

I truly truly enjoyed the game leveling up but now that I'm 80 I'm left wondering if I should of gone slower.. In most mmo's launches like rift for instance I played for a good 5 months after launch and had great fun doing the tier 1 instances, progressing to tier 2 and doing a few raids. It feels nice having you're character progress overtime. In GW2 its kinda like, you reached 80 you have access to the best gear by running a dungeon 44 times, or gathering the rares to craft (each don't take more than a week). From there you can go get the legendary weapon which is pretty much just a new skin... and then go to wvwvw. 100% map completion sounds like some achievement in skyrim, not a mmo where a staple of its gameplay is starting out weak and slowly becoming a strong character. This game just gives it to you and once you have that power you can only use it for a few things.

I hope I had made sense.. I have trouble trying to describe what I don't like but I really just don't like the fact that now that my gear is all exotic (including jewelery I crafted) I have nothing left to strive for. In WvWvW one player makes no difference unless I'm fighting people alone which never happens. I didn't need a full set of exotic armor to kill the last bosses in what I consider the hardest two zones (arah and CoE). So what is next?

spvp is just a dumb attempt to make pvp into some kind of e sport, expect each map has a stupid gimmick that doesn't really seem that fun in the 5v5 based tourny mode. (I am rank 15 sPVP which isn't very high but I don't think majority is that high either. and thats only two characters one being 80)


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm actually ok getting 80 and just doing PVP. Did that in DAOC for 8 years. Did that in WAR. Plus, I can always roll another class.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else already getting burned out on GW2? Got level 80, all items exotic and upgraded, killed a few thousand people in WvW. Game just doesn't have any long term appeal for me like MMORPG's of the past. I can already see my amount of guild members logging in dropping pretty fast. IMO GW2 won't have more than 300k active players by Christmas.
> Some trend info: http://beta.xfire.com/games/gw2


Going a bit quickly, aren't we?

Of course, if you exhaust every aspect of the game within a few weeks of release everything is going to feel boring. I could never understand the people who play only for PvP or PvE... I don't think there's quite enough on either side to make for an engaging experience. What exactly is GW2 lacking in PvP that you saw in other MMOs? I'm hardly well traveled in MMOs, but I've never seen anything like WvW before.

And how many active players GW2 has is only important with respect to completing group events. Remember, GW2 isn't playing the subscription game, so they'll probably hold onto more players in the long run. People will probably return intermittently to Guild Wars in between other games and MMOs because it's free.

In terms of endgame, While I do miss a little bit of the warcraft raid aspect, I feel like dungeons are very well done in GW2 - killing the Huntsman in HotW story with five people took us as long as most raid bosses, only we didn't have to sit around for three hours gathering 25 people to do it.

If there are raid-like events, they occur outdoors where anybody can join in and everybody stands a chance of getting a reward.

I mean Jesus, the more I try to think about what this game doesn't have, the more I appreciate the brilliant features that it _does_ have.


----------



## salvanos

right now going to prepare best equipment for dungeoun

still not understand what the best status for dun

which one you like better?
precission + toughness
or vitality + condition damage


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> are you saying you play me3 on 360


Yes. I didn't have a PC when it was released.


----------



## Greenlace

I wanted to buy this game buy after waiting the 7 days(when the stock of game keys was down) the game just disappeared from the top played games list, many people stop playing. Some servers are still full but you can't join them while the other ones have low to medium population. Since there are many people here who play it I want to hear some opinions. Thank you.


----------



## eternal7trance

I find myself getting bored with this game as well. There's plenty of content for leveling and whatnot. But when you hit 80, there isn't really any need for gearing up because you don't need the stats to kill anything. I feel like the game is great up to 80 and then when you hit 80 everything just falls off.

There's no motivation to gear up other than to look cool which I already did. You can wear blues or whites and still down all the bosses. The world dragons are fun but gearing up doesn't help you, just having more people does.

I realize that events are a lot of what the last zones are about, but that only goes so far, and there's still a lot of bugged ones.

I guess it's ok though because I look at it as buying something like Skyrim or a single player game. You level up, explore everything and then you've played the whole game. So in their defense, since there's no sub fee, I would still recommend people buy this. Just don't expect anything past 80.


----------



## FLCLimax

all in all looks like a GW1 thread from 2006. of course unless they start making GW3 in 2 years, no. you can be bored or burnt out...but your prediction for the game and everyone else? save it.


----------



## rotary7

It seems like only 3 of you guys burned your self out, take it from me, RELAX, rushing to the top is silly, now there is no other good mmo coming out for many many years.

borderlands 2 is not a mmo sorry lol


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> I wanted to buy this game buy after waiting the 7 days(when the stock of game keys was down) the game just disappeared from the top played games list, many people stop playing. Some servers are still full but you can't join them while the other ones have low to medium population. Since there are many people here who play it I want to hear some opinions. Thank you.


what list is that? anyway the only people that are gonna write paragraphs are those with complaints, any opposing point of view will be considered offensive as per every thread ever. you can make your mind up by now, if you don't want to then don't, does not matter. but yea, i totally think the game will have less players than gw1 in 3 months because the same type of players said the same about GW in late 05'(no offense to anyone here). also by many people, you mean the same people who have been saying "well no raids i will be bored" since the game was announced? or the ones here bored in 3 days cause deep down they didn't actually want a game without huge power creep? the actual concurrent players haven't really budged at all, they released data bout this a few days ago.


----------



## Greenlace

Sorry for not explaining the list. I am comparing which games are popular from the stream's viewers as well as opinions form the gamer streaming. Examples Towellie, Kripparian, Phixion etc.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Going a bit quickly, aren't we?
> Of course, if you exhaust every aspect of the game within a few weeks of release everything is going to feel boring. I could never understand the people who play only for PvP or PvE... I don't think there's quite enough on either side to make for an engaging experience. What exactly is GW2 lacking in PvP that you saw in other MMOs? I'm hardly well traveled in MMOs, but I've never seen anything like WvW before.
> And how many active players GW2 has is only important with respect to completing group events. Remember, GW2 isn't playing the subscription game, so they'll probably hold onto more players in the long run. People will probably return intermittently to Guild Wars in between other games and MMOs because it's free.
> In terms of endgame, While I do miss a little bit of the warcraft raid aspect, I feel like dungeons are very well done in GW2 - killing the Huntsman in HotW story with five people took us as long as most raid bosses, only we didn't have to sit around for three hours gathering 25 people to do it.
> If there are raid-like events, they occur outdoors where anybody can join in and everybody stands a chance of getting a reward.
> I mean Jesus, the more I try to think about what this game doesn't have, the more I appreciate the brilliant features that it _does_ have.


The thing is that pretty much everything in GW2 is a zergfest. Zerging can be fun but most MMO players are used to some sort of measure in place that would make you stand out a bit from the rest of the players. (I hate to compare it to WoW so often but really its the best example because its most well known) Take WoW PvP and Arena. If you play Battlegrounds or Arena in WoW for even a few weeks chances are you are going to learn who the skilled players are FAST. You'll learn there names and/or you'll be able to tell by their skill. I can log into a BG in WoW and immediately (without looking at the score/stats) see who is actually a threat to the game because single players playing well can make a game in WoW. In GW2 not so much. It's designed to promote massive team battles where you by yourself could easily be replaced by someone else regardless of skill.

I'm sure this will change as people get into spvp more but seeing as the gear is only for spvp and can't be really used anywhere else I'm not sure that will be enough for those players. I'd like to see dueling implemented.


----------



## jonespwns

Some screenshots


----------



## ImmortalKenny

^ A face only a mother could love.


----------



## rotary7

yeah I would like to see dueling to, this game is skill base and i like it that way, Im coming from rift and that was a let down in pvp.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> Sorry for not explaining the list. I am comparing which games are popular from the stream's viewers as well as opinions form the gamer streaming. Examples Towellie, Kripparian, Phixion etc.


You might consider http://www.metacritic.com/ or http://www.xfire.com/games/ ,rather than streamers that show the latest game for a bit then on to the next one.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> Sorry for not explaining the list. I am comparing which games are popular from the stream's viewers as well as opinions form the gamer streaming. Examples Towellie, Kripparian, Phixion etc.


oh, the guy who had long standing fueds with the GW2 community on reddit, twitter, etc.(towlie) and doubts about playing it long term, and the guy who got banned from GW2 and bandwagons from game to game typically ending up back in Blizzard's lap(kripp). makes sense now.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> The thing is that pretty much everything in GW2 is a zergfest. Zerging can be fun but most MMO players are used to some sort of measure in place that would make you stand out a bit from the rest of the players. (I hate to compare it to WoW so often but really its the best example because its most well known) Take WoW PvP and Arena. If you play Battlegrounds or Arena in WoW for even a few weeks chances are you are going to learn who the skilled players are FAST. You'll learn there names and/or you'll be able to tell by their skill. I can log into a BG in WoW and immediately (without looking at the score/stats) see who is actually a threat to the game because single players playing well can make a game in WoW. In GW2 not so much. It's designed to promote massive team battles where you by yourself could easily be replaced by someone else regardless of skill.
> I'm sure this will change as people get into spvp more but seeing as the gear is only for spvp and can't be really used anywhere else I'm not sure that will be enough for those players. I'd like to see dueling implemented.


That was my impression as well. I never played WoW, but in past MMOs (DAoC, Shadowbane, RO, GW), you see the same people/teams and you know you're in for a tough fight. Seems like in GW2, you can easily glance at a siege, see who has more people and know who's going to win. The skills don't have big enough effects for clutch plays (like a huge AoE mez in DAoC, a BSurge on a hammer warrior's combo in GW, etc.), so it's mostly just who has more people spamming buttons and which server co-ordinates their zergs better.

It isn't very fun or satisfying knowing that you don't, and can't, make a big difference in a battle, and if you leave anyone could take your place and nothing would have really changed. Small skirmishes are a different story, but there aren't many of those at all. Nothing like the roaming squads in DAoC.


----------



## Greenlace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> oh, the guy who had long standing fueds with the GW2 community on reddit, twitter, etc.(towlie) and doubts about playing it long term, and the guy who got banned from GW2 and bandwagons from game to game typically ending up back in Blizzard's lap(kripp). makes sense now.


Sorry if I was rude or in some way was offensive, that's what I think


----------



## FLCLimax

no, you weren't rude at all.


----------



## Greenlace

I use http://www.gamespot.com and the forum from the game's website, I will take a look at yours as well, didn't know they existed.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc

we're going in circles here. it's on the top ten pc games list of most websites still. your opinion however(you didn't state it, although you definitely seem to have one) is your own.


----------



## Greenlace

So many websites which one to be trusted


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> So many websites which one to be trusted


Clearly the one that aligns with each person's argument.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> the game just disappeared from the top played games list


i have not seen a single PC games list that showed this.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i have not seen a single PC games list that showed this.


Exactly what I was thinking, the game is doing very well it seems.


----------



## FLCLimax

he may have meant that the content streamers he pays the most attention to have moved on. the guys who take dips into other games between streaming WoW/LoL/SC.


----------



## Greenlace

15 place on one of the biggest streaming websites in the world http://www.twitch.tv affiliated to http://www.cbs.com

Screen taken 1 min ago from my personal Twitch account.


----------



## FLCLimax

another list of PC games that it has not *disappeared* from.







and that's not even a general listing, it's your personal filtered list. at this rate next up is a poll from the Secret World forums or something.


----------



## Greenlace

It not personal, it;s what people watch right now if you look close you can see the viewers Gw2 has 1.203 people watching and the filter is ~all games~


----------



## FLCLimax

it's not as general and accurate a measuring stick as a list of popular pc games(this is just viewing of gameplay) in any case. if it were the top 5 would be BL2, TL2, LoL, WoW, GW2 or BL2, TL2, LoL, D3, GW2. this is how the top 5 list looks most places at the moment so are we getting to something? because it's on every list, including something as specific as streaming. the assertion that it's disappeared from top games lists is dead wrong. there's nothing else i care to discuss, because however people like the game or any other game that's not my business.

at this point of you were to even manage to find one PC games list that lacked GW2 it'd be the odd man out and wouldn't serve as a foundation for the assertion that it's disappeared from top played lists. there's no need to continually try and defend that statement, i'm not attacking you or anything and i seriously doubt you'll find any list right now to back it up.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> It not personal, it;s what people watch right now if you look close you can see the viewers Gw2 has 1.203 people watching and the filter is ~all games~


Couple of those games are F2P, couple also include xbox version, couple do have large followings, but really not a good indication of a games performance.


----------



## Greenlace

GW2 was in top 5 but not anymore, that's what I said from start







, I never said that Gw2 is bad I don't understand why it dropped, in a successful MMO is crucial to have many players, that's the whole point. It's very accurate to trust streams because people watch what they like to see, so you can make an idea of what the majority of people are playing.


----------



## FLCLimax

i quoted what you said, and never implied you called it bad. you said it disappeared from top payed games lists. it didn't. and it's still #1 through 5 on many listings. it's only out of the top 5 *streams*(idk if it was even in this for more than two days given how there's many games out there established as far as streaming and esport goes).

the assertion of popularity based on streams is pretty absurd. BL2 will still be played, but it will drop out of streams rapidly over the next 3 weeks. same fot TL2. there's games up there with lower player count than GW2 has right now and probably always will, but the streaming and esport scene is their thing thus on streams it will remain popular.

CoD will blow all those games away in sales and player count in about three hours flat on release(not exaggerating), yet it will never pass up LoL, WoW or SC in streaming.

and seeing as how your argument has changed, well there's nothing more to say.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i quoted what you said, and never implied you called it bad. you said it disappeared from top payed games lists. it didn't. and it's still #1 through 5 on many listings. it's only out of the top 5 *streams*(idk if it was even in this for more than two days given how there's many games out there established as far as streaming and esport goes).
> the assertion of popularity based on streams is pretty absurd. BL2 will still be played, but it will drop out of streams rapidly over the next 3 weeks. same fot TL2. there's games up there with lower player count than GW2 has right now and probably always will, but the streaming and esport scene is their thing thus on streams it will remain popular.
> CoD will blow all those games away in sales and player count in about three hours flat on release(not exaggerating), yet it will never pass up LoL, WoW or SC in streaming.
> and seeing as how your argument has changed, well there's nothing more to say.


Agreed, would consider that one of the least accurate indications, many streamers stream new releases because of free trials to do so. New games will get more viewers since people are deciding to play it or not.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlace*
> 
> I wanted to buy this game buy after waiting the 7 days(when the stock of game keys was down) the game just disappeared from the top played games list, many people stop playing. Some servers are still full but you can't join them while the other ones have low to medium population. Since there are many people here who play it I want to hear some opinions. Thank you.


You seem to be on the fence about purchasing this game and have asked for opinions so what I have to say is: Don't be, buy the game you won't regret it.

I've gone around telling everyone I know how much I love the game and have even convinced a few people to purchase it myself. Now this may make me seem like a fanboy (and I am) but isn't that just the point? You want to hear from those that have fallen in love with the game and the world ANet has created and those that hate the game down tot he very core. While I haven't found anyone that outright hates the game, I do know a person that loves the game. Perhaps a bit too much.

Of course I'm talking about myself here but I think the game is well deserving of it and I do a lot with the hopes that everyone discovers the same as I do. I even started a guild if nothing out of the sheer hope that it would make for a fantastic playing experience for those involved and I speak only for myself when I say this; but it truly has helped the experience along quite well. That being said, the game still is fun when you play alone. I've sat up when there is not a single soul in sight in some areas but all the same I've enjoyed every moment of going through it.

I'm not entirely sure why there is so much talk about the popularity of the game though, sure it is an MMO but I hardly find the popularity of it relevant other than trying to be hipster and playing a low key mmo that only 2 other have heard about. If a game is fun, there's very little impact the popularity should impact it if you ask me. But you didn't so I'll shut up about that now.

The point of all this is, is to hopefully convey some sort of...passion I woudl call it that I've grown for the game and hopefully if you pick it up (There's no monthly FEE!! and it seems to be on sale for 48$ http://www.overclock.net/t/1308675/gamefly-guild-wars-2-48/0_100







) you'll find the same love I have for the game and if not then to each their own. Although, I don't think you have much to lose if you don't end up liking the game for very long.


----------



## Duplicated

I already hit 80 since last week and now I feel like the game's getting boring for me :/

Currently, all I'm doing is completing world exploration and (slowly) gather materials to craft Twilight. Dungeons were fun, but now they are more like grindfests for equipment. If only we could get more epic fights like that claw of jormag event, it'd be nice. I haven't join WvW much lately (most guildies are busy at the moment), but from the last time I've played it is the same "my zerg ball is larger than yours" game, and servers with more oceania/asian players always take over everything when most US players are sleeping.

I'm not trying to downplay the game. lol I even bought the CE myself. It's been great for a while, but now it becomes quite apparent that there's a huge lack of endgame contents. Also, why are all dungeons restricted to five players party only? Can't we have more 20+ or ~50 players events like claw of jormag or, better yet, dungeons?

/rant


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> I already hit 80 since last week and now I feel like the game's getting boring for me :/
> Currently, all I'm doing is completing world exploration and (slowly) gather materials to craft Twilight. Dungeons were fun, but now they are more like grindfests for equipment. If only we could get more epic fights like that claw of jormag event, it'd be nice. I haven't join WvW much lately (most guildies are busy at the moment), but from the last time I've played it is the same "my zerg ball is larger than yours" game, and servers with more oceania/asian players always take over everything when most US players are sleeping.
> I'm not trying to downplay the game. lol I even bought the CE myself. It's been great for a while, but now it becomes quite apparent that there's a huge lack of endgame contents. Also, why are all dungeons restricted to five players party only? Can't we have more 20+ or ~50 players events like claw of jormag or, better yet, dungeons?
> /rant


So true.

The biggest thing I hate is that there is absolutely no reason to get anything higher than basic orange or yellow gear other than looks. Everything in the game is easily killable.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> So true.
> The biggest thing I hate is that there is absolutely no reason to get anything higher than basic orange or yellow gear other than looks. Everything in the game is easily killable.


Looks do worth something lol. See LoL for example: people buy skins for their champions all the time.

Maybe I should have leveling at a really slow pace, which I think I already did. Finished exploring about 60-70% of all the world maps excluding dungeons/wvw, although I did played about 6-8 hours per day since the headstart up until I hit 80 with my guardian lol.


----------



## rotary7

Unsubscribe from this thread as of now because this is not helping me in anyway.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> Unsubscribe from this thread as of now because this is not helping me in anyway.


Thank you for telling us.


----------



## djriful

Game not even been a month, there are more contents to be release before Christmas.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Game not even been a month, there are more contents to be release before Christmas.


That's the part that gets me. There's a craaaaaazy amount of stuff to do in this game, and people are already complaining that there isn't anything to do.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That's the part that gets me. There's a craaaaaazy amount of stuff to do in this game, and people are already complaining that there isn't anything to do.


I won't deny that, but past 80 there's nothing besides armor looks and a few easy dungeons.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I won't deny that, but past 80 there's nothing besides armor looks and a few easy dungeons.


8 dungeons(2 modes), 3+ routes to each explorable is something I wouldn't really consider 'a few'. Besides what you always get(WvW,Spvp), you have 100% map completion, jumping puzzles in each zone, Karma farming temples in Orr, Jormag in Frostgorge, etc. There's tons to do and more than most games we get at launch. It's the lack of desire people have, not that there isn't enough. For a game I'm not paying monthly for this has quite a bit to do and more coming later(the best part of mmos!).

To each their own I suppose!


----------



## Descadent

the problem is for GW2 that people haven't accepted is that there is not vertical progression system in GW2, it is a horizontal progression system and people don't really feel like they are achieving anything from getting better "looking" gear and crafting items.

it is a different take on mmo gameplay style, to each his own, and for those of us who play other mmo's as well we get best of both worlds.


----------



## Kaldari

What it sounds like to me is that the people that rush through it and don't care about PVE clearly need to be playing something without "RPG" in the genre name. The PVE is the meat and potatoes in a game like this. This game also has some decent PVP, but to say you don't like PVE is to say you don't like 90% of the game. You need to be playing something else then. By "you" I don't mean anyone specifically.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> What it sounds like to me is that the people that rush through it and don't care about PVE clearly need to be playing something without "RPG" in the genre name. The PVE is the meat and potatoes in a game like this. This game also has some decent PVP, but to say you don't like PVE is to say you don't like 90% of the game. You need to be playing something else then. By "you" I don't mean anyone specifically.


I think that's what many people are complaining about. The PvE is 90% of the game, but there isn't much to it as far as challenge goes, or end game (from what I've seen). I'm level 46 and everything is still exactly how it was at level 5 (even the mobs are the same lol), except there are bigger numbers everywhere.

Also, Guild Wars 1 was extremely PvP focused, and I think many players weren't expecting the game to do a complete 180 and ditch one of the best parts of GW. Now we've got a game called Guild Wars... with no Guild vs Guild... lol.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> What it sounds like to me is that the people that rush through it and don't care about PVE clearly need to be playing something without "RPG" in the genre name. The PVE is the meat and potatoes in a game like this. This game also has some decent PVP, but to say you don't like PVE is to say you don't like 90% of the game. You need to be playing something else then. By "you" I don't mean anyone specifically.


But really what's wrong with not liking 90% of a game? If people LOVE 10% of a game isn't that enough to justify their opinions? I normally play just enough PvE to get the story and then focus on PVP for the remainder of my playtime.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> But really what's wrong with not liking 90% of a game? If people LOVE 10% of a game isn't that enough to justify their opinions? I normally play just enough PvE to get the story and then focus on PVP for the remainder of my playtime.


There's nothing wrong with a person loving 10% of a game. Just don't complain when that 10% doesn't hold you over when there's another 90% obviously not geared towards you. There are numerous other games that would be better suited for people like that, again, probably falling under a genre without "RPG" in the name. And quite honestly, 10% is being generous if we're talking from a pure content perspective.


----------



## xxkedzxx

GW2, for me has enough. I'm a hardcore pvper. Anything that resembles DAOC is sweet. We've been looking for something similar for a long time. The pve is actually fun, to boot! There will always be a pool of people that race to the top then sit and wait for everyone else or another carrot to come along. A lot of people seem to have small attention spans nowadays. I've no sympathy for those racing through ****

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## JAM3S121

I love being that were saying I shouldn't of rushed through the game if im bored at 80 now. They didn't even read my post.

In most MMOs you are encouraged to play a lot becasue you will futher advance you're character. In GW2 once you hit 80 all the gear you need is pretty much available very quickly. The only difference between crafted exotic armor and dungeon is the appearance and sometimes some stat combinations. If you aren't using some combination of precision and power you are probably doing it wrong though anyway. And all of the content so far does not and repeat NOT require a full group of all exotic geared people. I have killed the last bosses in CoE, and Arah with people still using mid 70s legendary gear. Pretty much you hit 80, get you're set of gear and wait for WvWvW quie since that is the only thing you need good gear for. BUT having good gear in WvWvW doesn't help against a zerg of people. Dragon events are zergs, hell I fought the claw of jormag for less than 2 minutes and got gold contribution!

Don't bash my opinion, its a opinion based on 180+ hours of gameplay and I am left now with really nothing left to do besides grind my legendary weapon which really only looks cool, its not statistically better than my mystic forged exotic weapon. This game was incredibly fun leveling up and exploring, but if I wanted to explore I'd play skyrim...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I love being that were saying I shouldn't of rushed through the game if im bored at 80 now. They didn't even read my post.
> In most MMOs you are encouraged to play a lot becasue you will futher advance you're character. In GW2 once you hit 80 all the gear you need is pretty much available very quickly. The only difference between crafted exotic armor and dungeon is the appearance and sometimes some stat combinations. If you aren't using some combination of precision and power you are probably doing it wrong though anyway. And all of the content so far does not and repeat NOT require a full group of all exotic geared people. I have killed the last bosses in CoE, and Arah with people still using mid 70s legendary gear. Pretty much you hit 80, get you're set of gear and wait for WvWvW quie since that is the only thing you need good gear for. BUT having good gear in WvWvW doesn't help against a zerg of people. Dragon events are zergs, hell I fought the claw of jormag for less than 2 minutes and got gold contribution!
> Don't bash my opinion, its a opinion based on 180+ hours of gameplay and I am left now with really nothing left to do besides grind my legendary weapon which really only looks cool, its not statistically better than my mystic forged exotic weapon. This game was incredibly fun leveling up and exploring, but if I wanted to explore I'd play skyrim...


I don't understand, if you don't like the game why not stop playing? It's not a bad thing to stop playing for a while and then return to it another time perhaps when more content or added or if you say want to play a different type of character. You're posting in a thread dedicated to Guild Wars 2 and tell people "Don't bash my opinion" I think that's a bit arrogant of you to ask such a thing but nevertheless you have your point of view.

What I don't understand though is that you said you have 180+ hours of gameplay and claim that it isn't rushing through the game. Across 3 separate characters I have yet to reach that amount of playtime and yes I have indeed hit level 80 on my main. It might be a matter of perspective how much time is put into a game per day but I would imagine your hours/day is much higher than the average person has put into the game.

As for the matter of zerging: Yup. That is all.


----------



## Kaldari

I have about the same number of hours, and I'm still 7 or 8 zones from 100% map completion, and I don't even read every little message I get or lore item I come across. I typically try to avoid mobs as much as I can just through the path I choose to run, but, if I aggro it, I kill it 99 times out of 100. This in and of itself is a huge amount of time that the people who just rush from point to point "save". I see it as time well spent though. I'm a chef and always have food on hand, so I pretty much am always getting a +10% experience bonus. It's advantageous for me to be efficient and use the buff the food gives me to the fullest. Some things in the game require skill points. Aside from that though, the experience just feels empty if I let the mobs beat on me and run away while just running from point to point. If I really need to get somewhere like for an event that's about to happen or has already started or if I only have one point left on a particular map and just want to knock it out, sure. I'll run straight to it and not bother.

This alone has netted me more gold, dyes, and crafting mats than people who just run as fast as possible for completion.

One point I find very ironic about the whole situation with this game, and I'm sure Anet does too, is how many people put up this poker-faced BS about how they want to get into big raids "for the experience". Take out most of the loot incentive and just give the people awesome experiences, and they turn out hardly wanting to run any of the dungeons or complete most of the map.

As far as rare/exotic upgrades not really effecting dungeon content, my server just must be full of noobs. Without exception, the undergeared runs are pretty much wipe fests. We may barely get through the content, but the party collectively being downed and dying 100 times just to reach the end isn't the most enjoyable experience. Of course strategy and assisting and all that jazz is important, but, give these people better gear, and the runs would be much faster and much more enjoyable. That's seems like incentive enough to me. Aside from that, each dungeon has 4 explorable variants, and there are 8 different dungeons. Not even taking story mode runs into account, that's 32 different "hard mode" dungeons to run. I find it very hard to believe anyone who plays the game, much less anyone in this thread, has come close to experiencing all of that. Add 100% map completion without being a tool and running through everything as fast as possible and escaping out of vistas, etc., and it's just mind boggling to me that people say there isn't anything to do in this game not even a month from launch. The problem really is that people want their "epic lootz" to give them exclusivity of harder content, and that just isn't how this game is structured. This game isn't designed to maximize the epeen, so people lose interest. There's plenty to experience in this game.

I understand that people may not be into anything I talked about. That's fine. I can understand that. Just.. stop playing RPGs. Or I guess play one that is more structured around "epic lootz" instead of actual experiences if that's why you play them.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I don't understand, if you don't like the game why not stop playing? It's not a bad thing to stop playing for a while and then return to it another time perhaps when more content or added or if you say want to play a different type of character. You're posting in a thread dedicated to Guild Wars 2 and tell people "Don't bash my opinion" I think that's a bit arrogant of you to ask such a thing but nevertheless you have your point of view.
> What I don't understand though is that you said you have 180+ hours of gameplay and claim that it isn't rushing through the game. Across 3 separate characters I have yet to reach that amount of playtime and yes I have indeed hit level 80 on my main. It might be a matter of perspective how much time is put into a game per day but I would imagine your hours/day is much higher than the average person has put into the game.
> As for the matter of zerging: Yup. That is all.


It's not really rushing if he's spending that amount of time on it, is it?. I was under the impression that rushing meant skipping side/optional content in order to reach end game as fast as possible. He just plays a lot. Whether he has 180 played now, or in 2 weeks, the amount of content is the same and the issue still arises. An MMO shouldn't get stale after 180 hours. I had at least 1600 hours put into the PvP alone in GW1, well over 2k hours into DAoC and RO, and a couple hundred hours into Shadowbane.

I think they tried to make is accessible to casual players by making it so once you hit level cap you had all the gear you needed, so you don't have to grind or farm for dozens/hundreds of hours to get the best gear, which I'm okay with. The issue is that the PvP isn't deep enough to support having a low gear cap like that, and from what I've seen, the end-game PvE content just isn't there. So you hit 80, get geared, then what? Work towards cosmetics/collecting things? Throw yourself at keeps in WvW? As someone who doesn't care about cosmetics enough to spend any time grinding for them, and who finds the WvW extremely stale in comparison to almost every past MMO that's done similar things, there just isn't anything there for me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's not really rushing if he's spending that amount of time on it, is it?. I was under the impression that rushing meant skipping side/optional content in order to reach end game as fast as possible. He just plays a lot. Whether he has 180 played now, or in 2 weeks, the amount of content is the same and the issue still arises. An MMO shouldn't get stale after 180 hours. I had at least 1600 hours put into the PvP alone in GW1, well over 2k hours into DAoC and RO, and a couple hundred hours into Shadowbane.
> I think they tried to make is accessible to casual players by making it so once you hit level cap you had all the gear you needed, so you don't have to grind or farm for dozens/hundreds of hours to get the best gear, which I'm okay with. The issue is that the PvP isn't deep enough to support having a low gear cap like that, and from what I've seen, the end-game PvE content just isn't there. So you hit 80, get geared, then what? Work towards cosmetics/collecting things? Throw yourself at keeps in WvW? As someone who doesn't care about cosmetics enough to spend any time grinding for them, and who finds the WvW extremely stale in comparison to almost every past MMO that's done similar things, there just isn't anything there for me.


Hmm you're right I didn't truly think about it that way. My way of defining rushing is squeezing all of the content out in a short period of time so yeah that might be where I went wrong.


----------



## JAM3S121

180 hours is about 7.5 days, the game has been out since almost a month I believe (august 28th). I have easily put 7000 hours into EQ2 over a few years and rarely did I feel like I had nothing to do to improve my character. One expansion I did the others I never reached the peak of my main.

I have not played this weekend much and I really did enjoy the game and still do, I just find this to be a pretty glaring problem that once you hit 80 the best gear is almost readily available for you in another week and after that you are left with a feeling of what to do? Regardless of if a dungeon is fun or not people do hard instances, raids, dungeons for LOOT. They do it to improve there character. If people wanted to do hard content just for fun I think they would play a single player RPG.

The fact that the only real way I can take advantage of the best gear in game is WvWvW leaves me unhappy, the que's on my server take 30-45 minutes at least and regardless one person does not win a 50 vs 50 zerg. I have already killed the hardest bosses in each dungeon on my main character. So in another week or two it will just be easier.

I would say if I have 73% map completion that I haven't rushed through the game, I just played a lot because when I enjoy something I play it a lot. I can't help it.

The problems I have with the end game are obviously just because guild wars 2 is just not a traditional mmo and I accept that. I will stay play it a few days a week to work on my legendary but in terms of a hardcore mmo or a game with ways to make you're character better once you are 80 there are very limited options. I never played GW but I realize this was probably the same in the previous game.

I guess I'm just left with a bad taste in my month knowing I haven't even played a month and I'm not getting any better gear until they release new content already. Sure there's other sets for appearance.. but I rarely sit in lions arch enough to care what I look like. I personally believe they made a game design mistake by making the best gear so readily available to players once they hit 80.

They should of had really good exotic crafted 80 armor like it is now and have the dungeon sets like 5-15% better across the stats so people would at least feel a need to do something besides 100% map completion.


----------



## CallsignVega

My largest gripe about this game is it fails pretty bad at the only thing I really care about, WvW. The servers/code cannot handle large amounts of players fighting. The amount of lag and player culling in large fights is atrocious. Hey look; I'm fighting a guy on the side of the battle 1v1. Oh wait, the servers are so bog downed that 50 enemy players just appear out of thin air right on top of you. My guild-mates all say the same thing and it's a bit demotivating.

The game basically boils down to who can mass the most people in one spot. very little strategy involved.


----------



## Kynes

I think yall are just hating to hate really.

It is not even a month old give it time they still are trying to iron a lot of stuff.

Don't get me wrong there are some discouraging things. But nothing game breaking.

It's a mmo it will grow.

I'm not far behind most ppl. I just hit lvl 75 with my ele and just started pvp. It ain't all that bad really. I've got 175 hours in allready and still have hours of content to do.

I just think ppl need to pump the breaks a little.


----------



## DarkArc

Ok so here's my biggest question for people. How many times will you buy a single player game, play through it in 20 hours, and then be done with it? Considering the fact you paid $60 for a game with no subscription and are getting ~200 hours out of one character, how can you complain that there isn't anything to do? I have to agree with Kynes that people are just hating to hate. I really thought that people understood this isn't a WoW clone and yet everyone is *****ing that they want it to be. The developers are trying to make a new type of MMO, not just another "rush to end game then begin grindfest".

People are just never happy. They complain when the game is too grindy to level, they complain when leveling is fun but there's no end game, they complain when the end game feels to grindy. I personally think that this game is incredible. It takes a lot of guts to go this far out of the norm and make a game completely unlike anything out there. The devs risked millions of dollars to do this and I am so happy they did. It feels good to get out of the standard rut. For once I don't care that I'm not max level because there's nothing to do.

Rather than hating on this game, why don't all you people get Mist of Pandaria and go start your leveling grindfest over, hit 90, grind end game dungeons/raids for a month and then sit in Org/SW and tell me how much fun that is.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Ok so here's my biggest question for people. How many times will you buy a single player game, play through it in 20 hours, and then be done with it? Considering the fact you paid $60 for a game with no subscription and are getting ~200 hours out of one character, how can you complain that there isn't anything to do? I have to agree with Kynes that people are just hating to hate. I really thought that people understood this isn't a WoW clone and yet everyone is *****ing that they want it to be. The developers are trying to make a new type of MMO, not just another "rush to end game then begin grindfest".
> People are just never happy. They complain when the game is too grindy to level, they complain when leveling is fun but there's no end game, they complain when the end game feels to grindy. I personally think that this game is incredible. It takes a lot of guts to go this far out of the norm and make a game completely unlike anything out there. The devs risked millions of dollars to do this and I am so happy they did. It feels good to get out of the standard rut. For once I don't care that I'm not max level because there's nothing to do.
> Rather than hating on this game, why don't all you people get Mist of Pandaria and go start your leveling grindfest over, hit 90, grind end game dungeons/raids for a month and then sit in Org/SW and tell me how much fun that is.


We don't want MoP, that's why we bought this.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed this game. But when the 80 content is easy as hell and requires no need to get gear, it makes doing it pointless. The whole point of having a dungeon is to get gear otherwise people would do it a few times for the story and that's it.

This game is focused around pvp and events. Which is fine, but WvW is just a bunch of people exploring and afk with a timer that's way too long. Events are cool but there's no hard level 80 events.

I guess my biggest gripe is I was hoping for something that wasn't an easy fest and didn't just stop at 80.

For now I just keep leveling characters and enjoying the story because that's the only thing this game has going for it.


----------



## FLCLimax

is someone still having trouble understanding what you wrote so many times trance? it's time to leave it be or put them on ignore.


----------



## HighwayStar

Personally, regarding grindyness. I wish the amount of exp you got for killing mobs was at least somewhat proportional to events because the combat is super fun and.... I'm one of those few players that actually likes to kill monsters over and over







It seems like they almost want to discourage grinding with the minute amount they give you though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Personally, regarding grindyness. I wish the amount of exp you got for killing mobs was at least somewhat proportional to events because the combat is super fun and.... I'm one of those few players that actually likes to kill monsters over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they almost want to discourage grinding with the minute amount they give you though.


I kinda wish leveling was slower. It would force you do to more of the areas on the way up, especially since there's no need to hit 80.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My largest gripe about this game is it fails pretty bad at the only thing I really care about, WvW. The servers/code cannot handle large amounts of players fighting. The amount of lag and player culling in large fights is atrocious. Hey look; I'm fighting a guy on the side of the battle 1v1. Oh wait, the servers are so bog downed that 50 enemy players just appear out of thin air right on top of you. My guild-mates all say the same thing and it's a bit demotivating.
> The game basically boils down to who can mass the most people in one spot. very little strategy involved.


I love WvW too and I agree that the invisible army is frustrating.

I do not agree with you about the zerg vs zerg and very little strategy involved in WvW. I think that the strategy in WvW is still being worked on and it's very hard to get the mass to follow along. It just takes time to get these worked out.

An example of good strategy I saw over the weekend, the attackers set up 3 catapults and 2 ballistas to take down a towers wall. (Estimating numbers here) They had about 50 defending their siege gear. We had about 25 people defending the tower and called for help. Wall is at 50% and we are up to 75+ people and pushing out to kill their catapults. We then realized that they are a guild and all of them were in the same voice chat.

As our zerg went to swarm their siege gear, their defenders became a very tight ball blocking us from getting to their siege gear. Non guild people helped protect the flanks. All of use tried to AOE down their ball, but they rotated defensive spells/aoe heals and almost instantly revived anyone that died. With the ballistas help and assisting, they could quickly kill anyone getting in range. Several minutes later, (yes that ball held out against our zerg trying to aoe it down) the catapults finished off the wall and turned to pound our players. They were then able to take our tower with fewer players.

I realize this is coordinated vs uncoordinated, but my point is that people are still working on strategy.

I still don't understand why people don't try to do a quick sneak attack on the Keep's underground gates. Very few people think to look there or try to protect it and all you need is 10 or so people running around the upper outside as a distraction. Then again.... I have seen a wall knocked down right NEXT to a tower door and people still attack the door.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Ok so here's my biggest question for people. How many times will you buy a single player game, play through it in 20 hours, and then be done with it? Considering the fact you paid $60 for a game with no subscription and are getting ~200 hours out of one character, how can you complain that there isn't anything to do? I have to agree with Kynes that people are just hating to hate. I really thought that people understood this isn't a WoW clone and yet everyone is *****ing that they want it to be. The developers are trying to make a new type of MMO, not just another "rush to end game then begin grindfest".
> People are just never happy. They complain when the game is too grindy to level, they complain when leveling is fun but there's no end game, they complain when the end game feels to grindy. I personally think that this game is incredible. It takes a lot of guts to go this far out of the norm and make a game completely unlike anything out there. The devs risked millions of dollars to do this and I am so happy they did. It feels good to get out of the standard rut. For once I don't care that I'm not max level because there's nothing to do.
> Rather than hating on this game, why don't all you people get Mist of Pandaria and go start your leveling grindfest over, hit 90, grind end game dungeons/raids for a month and then sit in Org/SW and tell me how much fun that is.


Never, actually. I have never spent $60 on a game and gotten 20 hours or less on it. I can count the number of games I've paid $60 for on one hand, and they were actually all massive disappointments. I got 50 hours out of GW2, which is just a little better than I got out of Diablo 3. My worst $60 purchase is probably BF3, which I got ~25 hours on. But other games having crappy value doesn't make GW2s good. I had at least 2k hours on my main GW1 account and probably around 600 on my first one, in total I spent $130 ($30 each for 2 copies of Prophecies, one Factions, one Nightfall, and $10 for EotN). 2600/130 = 20hours/$, versus 50/60 = 50 minutes/$, or in your example, 200/60 = 3.3 hours/$.

People aren't complaining that it isn't a WoW clone. You can have end-game content and NOT be a WoW clone, you know. If people wanted to play WoW, they would, but they don't. They want something that is both new and good, and GW2 is neither. It has recycled concepts from previous MMOs but it's lost the core components that made those concepts work so well to begin with. WvWvW is RvRvR from DAoC, but without the co-ordination and teamwork that was available in DAoC, and there's little incentive to control areas, unlike in DAoC where your realm (server in this case) got access to a good dungeon and had realm-wide stat bonuses if you controlled more areas. The public events are like Rift's (not sure if Rift took it from a previous MMO), except again you don't have the co-ordination and teamwork options. In Rift, you could hit "Join Event Party" and you'd join a party with other random people doing the event, and if there were a bunch of parties, you could automatically join it to a raid group. This lead to meeting people and a much greater sense of working together, rather than the current system where you go to an event, hit things and get gold medal, then move on, unless you invite randoms to party with you (and most randoms don't accept party invites from people they don't know).

I think a large part of the issue is the lack of defined roles, though. I can't feel like an important part of the team when I'm interchangeable with any other class because they all fill every role fairly equally. I can't feel like I'm bringing something unique or special to a team when half of my skill bar is locked down to preset abilities. I know they wanted to do away with the whole "MMO trinity" thing, but I don't think there was a problem with it to begin with. Teams need defined roles to function properly. Look at any competitive team sport or game for examples of this. Football, hockey, basketball, DotA/other MOBAs, etc. I think they could have made soloing easier and made classes more versatile while still allowing them to specialize and take defined roles.

I "hate on" this game because there was _so much_ potential for something truly great, like the first GW1 was. Instead, we got a watered down standard MMO with the GW name slapped on, and after looking forward to it for 3-4 years, it was one of the biggest gaming letdowns I've ever experienced.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Rift took from Warhammer. I agree somewhat with the RvR thing, but I PvP just to PvP. I also have to agree with there not being any defined roles. People were *****ing about the trinity and Anet tried to do away with that to bring the community together. Whether or not you group with people at an event, people are still together for a common goal. Community isn't defined by grouping.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Crabby654

I'm actually at a very interesting point in my Guild wars 2 experience. It came to me last night randomly while I was playing that I am INCREDIBLY burnt out on the game. I have played over 300+ hours so far over multiple characters, 40 warrior (deleted), 60 warrior, 63 necro, 30 engineer, 50 guardian (main). I have yet to hit 80 on any character but man reading all the gloom and doom threads on the official site just gets me down. I like the thought of progression myself and everyone saying there really isn't any at all at 80 is just still weird to me. The game does SO much right I feel like but I can't stand reading "nothing to do at 80" threads, it "feels" like SWTOR forums all over again and it is a bit worrying to me.

I think for now I will probably take a week off from GW2 and play Borderlands 2 and Rift for awhile just to see if I can hyped to play again and not feel like I have to play GW2 to level up since I feel like I am behind. Frustrating!!


----------



## CRosko42

Had a rough week at work last week so I didn't play all week.

Now I come back and have no desire to play...

Damn.

Was loving the game too, just need to grind through a few hours and get back into it I hope.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I'm actually at a very interesting point in my Guild wars 2 experience. It came to me last night randomly while I was playing that I am INCREDIBLY burnt out on the game. I have played over 300+ hours so far over multiple characters, 40 warrior (deleted), 60 warrior, 63 necro, 30 engineer, 50 guardian (main).


I would be burned out on any game if I averaged over 11 hours a day for 27 days straight.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> reading all the gloom and doom threads on the official site just gets me down. I like the thought of progression myself and everyone saying there really isn't any at all at 80 is just still weird to me.


This is partially why I stopped reading forums for stuff like this. It has this awful snowball effect where people get pissed off together and only the more vocal dedicated players end up there. It taints your own opinions if you aren't careful. Check out the WoW forums. They have been the worst kind of doom and gloom for almost 10 years. Think about that.

I'm still shocked that after years of knowing that the endgame was going to be NO GEAR PROGRESSION people are up in arms. Did people think that would be great, but not realize they actually liked the gear progression? Or did they think the devs were lying?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I would be burned out on any game if I averaged over 11 hours a day for 27 days straight.


Aint it the truth. Heck, I could barely manage 11 hours a day on launch weekend. I have a hard time playing most games for even 11 hours TOTAL. I've been in a gaming slump lately.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I would be burned out on any game if I averaged over 11 hours a day for 27 days straight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> This is partially why I stopped reading forums for stuff like this. It has this awful snowball effect where people get pissed off together and only the more vocal dedicated players end up there. It taints your own opinions if you aren't careful. Check out the WoW forums. They have been the worst kind of doom and gloom for almost 10 years. Think about that.
> I'm still shocked that after years of knowing that the endgame was going to be NO GEAR PROGRESSION people are up in arms. Did people think that would be great, but not realize they actually liked the gear progression? Or did they think the devs were lying?
> Aint it the truth. Heck, I could barely manage 11 hours a day on launch weekend. I have a hard time playing most games for even 11 hours TOTAL. I've been in a gaming slump lately.


Well the first 5 days I was on for probably 15 hours a day and then when I work during the week it was something like 3pm-1030pm. I am not arguing that I did it to myself, I know full well I burnt myself out by playing so much. I've known there was never going to be gear progression (in a crazy stat change sense) but now playing the game and hearing what people have to say. I just question myself in saying, well will WvW make me want to keep playing? Will grinding dungeon sets for looks make me want to play? I also have an attitude with MMO's where it's "all or nothing" I have a tough time splitting time between MMO's


----------



## Sir Beregond

I only play 1-3 hours a day...a little more on weekends with guild events and such. I am not burnt out. I just can't sit there all day long playing otherwise I would get burnt out, fast.

I have yet to hit 80. Basically I have Guardian (main) - level 72, Thief - level 4, Elementalist - level 3, Ranger - level 2, Warrior - level 2. As you can see I pretty much exclusively play my Guardian.


----------



## djriful

Almost 2x lvl 80 char, I only done 2 dungeons, bit of WvW, missing 3-4 zones from world completion and that's how I enjoy the game (smell the roses).

Game is fantastic, it's better than any MMO & RPG I've played.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Game is fantastic, it's better than any MMO & RPG I've played.


This x1000


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Game is fantastic, it's better than any MMO & RPG I've played.


I don't know about RPG, since that is such a broad genre (D2 and I are madly in love), but I agree about MMO. It's the best I've ever played by a mile.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Almost 2x lvl 80 char, I only done 2 dungeons, bit of WvW, missing 3-4 zones from world completion and that's how I enjoy the game (smell the roses).
> 
> Game is fantastic, it's better than any MMO & RPG I've played.


This.

I was feeling pretty burnt out last week and stopped leveling and doing PvP. Started going back and 100%-ing areas. Found some jump puzzles and I'm just having a blast. It really pays off to just go slow and take it in.


----------



## Crabby654

After logging into Rift for a little while, I find myself craving GW2's combat. That is the one thing that sucks me in super hardcore is the combat. So much for taking a week break. /shakefist


----------



## crucifix85

hehe speaking of RIFT im taking a break from GW2 to level and gear a bunch of alts for Storm legion. GW2 has its moments but none of the classes have managed to hold my attention past 40. If I can get the toggling down for ele it will probably be only the one i get to 80 with.


----------



## pchow05

invite me to the guilddd


----------



## Mach 5

So I started my first character yesterday, currently a lvl 6 warrior. The combat takes a little getting used too, im used to the old point and click of GW, but I am enjoying the game so far. The random events are brilliant, and im still basically in the starting area


----------



## FLCLimax

Update Notes for Sept. 25th


----------



## imolate

I am running a 3570k o/c to 4.7ghz, a gtx560ti o/c to 1050mhz Cc and 2247mhz Mc, running 8gb 1333mhz ram, I sit on around 60 fps in lions arc with everything maxed besides native sampling, medium shadows, reflections - sky/ground

Does this sound about right? I thought with these specs I would be capable of running at peak settings =\


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolate*
> 
> I am running a 3570k o/c to 4.7ghz, a gtx560ti o/c to 1050mhz Cc and 2247mhz Mc, running 8gb 1333mhz ram, I sit on around 60 fps in lions arc with everything maxed besides native sampling, medium shadows, reflections - sky/ground
> Does this sound about right? I thought with these specs I would be capable of running at peak settings =\


A 560ti won't take you far with this game. Maxed out this game hurts even my 670.


----------



## Crabby654

Ya even with my 670 FTW everything on max but native sampling I get around 60fps in LA but it fluctuates like crazy when I start running around.


----------



## Fletcherea

I KNEW i got more ectos with the bl kit, was arguing this the other night, and ended up just saying well, I must just be lucky.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> A 560ti won't take you far with this game. Maxed out this game hurts even my 670.


A 560ti will take you far. Lol.

Pretty much the 2 things that you won't be able to use, by not having a 670 or better, is SS and Shadows.

Everything else can be maxed.

I run a 480, which is a bit better than a 560ti, and I can max everything but SS.


----------



## Kynes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> A 560ti won't take you far with this game. Maxed out this game hurts even my 670.


Wait Hold up.

What?!

I'm running High(everything) and Native 1080p vsync on FPS cap @ 59.1fps. Average 30fps in Lions Arch.

The only time it usually goes below 30 is the couple not so optimized areas in the game and massive 100+ people Dragon or Boss fights.

Why do you feel the need to keep trashing everything in this thread?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Wait Hold up.
> What?!
> I'm running High(everything) and Native 1080p vsync on FPS cap @ 59.1fps. Average 30fps in Lions Arch.
> The only time it usually goes below 30 is the couple not so optimized areas in the game and massive 100+ people Dragon or Boss fights.
> Why do you feel the need to keep trashing everything in this thread?


30 fps avg is not playable for me. I am not trashing everything in this thread.

I like to have everything maxed to see the game the way it was made to be.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I like to have everything maxed to see the game the way it was made to be.


The game was made to work with any combination of options. If it wasn't, then the options would not exist.


----------



## Kynes

In Lions Arch sure its going to be averaging 30fps. Its a hub for people so there's going to be a lot going on.

Most of the times PvE and sPvP its almost always capped at the 59.1 I have set for it. With some dips but its never unplayable.

WvWvW though I do feel the graphics crunch but there's usually a TON of people and AOE and such.

Saying a 560ti wont get you "far" in this game is a bit needless to say.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Anyone go to those bandit caves in Queensdale and get massive FPS drops recently? Like I went from 80ish to 14 FPS in there.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> In Lions Arch sure its going to be averaging 30fps. Its a hub for people so there's going to be a lot going on.
> Most of the times PvE and sPvP its almost always capped at the 59.1 I have set for it. With some dips but its never unplayable.
> WvWvW though I do feel the graphics crunch but there's usually a TON of people and AOE and such.
> Saying a 560ti wont get you "far" in this game is a bit needless to say.


Ok I'll rephrase, by not getting far, I mean that you won't be able to max out and have playable fps. If that's all you can afford, that's fine, we all have different budgets. But I like to be around 50-60 with max settings so I can enjoy how they made they game.


----------



## Kynes

You do realize the only thing I'm not maxing is Shadows, Draw Distance, and Super Sampling. Pretty much just aesthetics's.

So budget aside I'd be really mad if my $300 or $400 graphics card couldn't pull that off.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> You do realize the only thing I'm not maxing is Shadows, Draw Distance, and Super Sampling. Pretty much just aesthetics's.
> So budget aside I'd be really mad if my $300 or $400 graphics card couldn't pull that off.


That's a big difference for me though. The Sampling gives you sharpness, the shadows give detail and the draw distance makes the environments just look that much better.

The only setting I don't turn on is post processing because it makes everyone look like a ghost.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> That's a big difference for me though. The Sampling gives you sharpness, the shadows give detail and the draw distance makes the environments just look that much better.
> The only setting I don't turn on is post processing because it makes everyone look like a ghost.


I noticed almost no difference between SS and Native.








I'll give you shadows and draw distance though.
I also agree that the post processing sucks.


----------



## Unstableiser

My fps is always fine with shaders at medium, everything else on highest. That's 40-70 in most zones and around 30 in big groups.


----------



## Obrien

I sit in the mid thirties to high forties with the sig rig at max settings minus ss. Not too impressed but well, I'm sure there's a bit more work to be done.


----------



## tsm106

My performance just took a dump with this update.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My performance just took a dump with this update.


I glanced at my subs and just saw "just took a dump"


----------



## tsm106




----------



## Wildcard36qs

My 560ti has been doing fine. I have everything maxed except SS. It may dip a tad, but this isn't an FPS so I do not care as much.


----------



## sutty

My fps is fine in pve with everything on max, but there is some issues i don't understand...

Turning the camera seems to cause my fps to dip which is odd, I also get an issue in wvw where my card starts to underclock itself, I've tried setting prefer maximum power in the nvidia options along with setting a target frame rate in precision, its helped somewhat but with alot of people on screen it still seems to happen


----------



## Rickles

Haven't patched the game in over a week. I was in top 20 guilds throughout WoW vanilla - WotLK. I probably won't even get to level 80 in this game. Aesthetics aren't a motivation for me to spend time to upgrade gear, I played a tauren shaman... hard to get much uglier than that.

W v W v W is 1200 range aoe fest, or as mentioned before think you are going into a 1 v 1 which turns into 1 v 51.

sPvP is not rewarding or that satisfying. Almost always a number game.

PvE no challenge, no reward, and your not needed. Holy trinity at least let you excel at a role, and find others who did as well. Without that you have no real dependence on group members, and you really don't even need them to be great.


----------



## LesPaulLover

For people having FPS problems, Settings "REFLECTIONS" from "All" to "Terrain and Sky" allows me to turn on Supersampling in most areas.

I'm running an 1100% @ 4.2ghz and SLI 560s (NOT TI version) I get 50+ FPS at all times except WvW and really large events with lots of players. Everything maxed, Supersampling enabled, running 3D vision.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> For people having FPS problems, Settings "REFLECTIONS" from "All" to "Terrain and Sky" allows me to turn on Supersampling in most areas.
> I'm running an 1100% @ 4.2ghz and SLI 560s (NOT TI version) I get 50+ FPS at all times except WvW and really large events with lots of players. Everything maxed, Supersampling enabled, running 3D vision.


Amazing tip, I didn't even think to try this. Standing in the Sylvari 1-15 starting (forget the name) I was getting around 60 FPS standing still and it dipping to 40 while turning. Set my reflectiong to sky and terrain and standing still FPS went to 80-85 and turning was 60-70. fantastic!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Man was in Timberline Falls last night and talka bout bugged events galore.


----------



## djriful

My latest Legendary weapon.


----------



## Unstableiser

The Sun Champion's head


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The Sun Champion's head


I know.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My latest Legendary weapon.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062655/


DAMN.


----------



## staryoshi

I feel like I would be annoyed by having to look at that sword 24/7. Neat though


----------



## Kaldari

If you're running everything at max, go into Nvidia control panel (obviously if you're running Nvidia, no need to troll) and turn up the rendering settings.

Ambient Occlusion: Quality
Texture filtering - Negative LOD bias: Clamp
Texture filtering - Quality: High Quality

If you don't already do this, you need to start every time you install new drivers. I bet some of the people with midrange cards that are running "maxed" in game probably won't fair so well anymore.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *imolate*
> 
> I am running a 3570k o/c to 4.7ghz, a gtx560ti o/c to 1050mhz Cc and 2247mhz Mc, running 8gb 1333mhz ram, I sit on around 60 fps in lions arc with everything maxed besides native sampling, medium shadows, reflections - sky/ground
> Does this sound about right? I thought with these specs I would be capable of running at peak settings =\
> 
> 
> 
> A 560ti won't take you far with this game. Maxed out this game hurts even my 670.
Click to expand...

I run maxed on my Sig rig and do fine. Lions Arch runs at 45 for me.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I run maxed on my Sig rig and do fine. Lions Arch runs at 45 for me.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


You're not maxed then lol


----------



## FLCLimax

i have defualt "best appearance" with supersmapling, usually between 70 and 80 fps everywhere except Lion's Arch where it will be between 44 and 65 usually. i definitely see the worst performance there. MSI Twin Frozr III HD 7850 2GB.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You're not maxed then lol


S/he meant maxed settings.

Not maxed out in every single possible way achievable.


----------



## djriful

Everything is at max including Nvidia set to High Quality and Clamp etc etc etc. GPU are not overclocked, GW2 doesn't like my Precision or Afterburner.



If you're asking for another location, you can guess around 90-100FPS and I'm on 1440p not 1080p anyways. Taxing is a lot more on 1440p.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Haven't patched the game in over a week. I was in top 20 guilds throughout WoW vanilla - WotLK. I probably won't even get to level 80 in this game. Aesthetics aren't a motivation for me to spend time to upgrade gear, I played a tauren shaman... hard to get much uglier than that.
> W v W v W is 1200 range aoe fest, or as mentioned before think you are going into a 1 v 1 which turns into 1 v 51.
> sPvP is not rewarding or that satisfying. Almost always a number game.
> PvE no challenge, no reward, and your not needed. Holy trinity at least let you excel at a role, and find others who did as well. Without that you have no real dependence on group members, and you really don't even need them to be great.


I agree with all of the above. Whether it's at keeps, bridges, etc, end's up being max range AoE spam. Go off to fight someone on the fringes of the battle, with so much lag dozens of people just "appear" around you instead of loading at a normal distance.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Anyone go to those bandit caves in Queensdale and get massive FPS drops recently? Like I went from 80ish to 14 FPS in there.


Yeah this happens to me as well. Will be cruising right along, go in them caves and, chug chug chug, its brutal.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> S/he meant maxed settings.
> Not maxed out in every single possible way achievable.


Sorry there's only one definition for "running maxed" as he put it. If someone says they are running maxed settings that means everything is turned up unless otherwise specified.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I run maxed on my Sig rig and do fine. Lions Arch runs at 45 for me.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> You're not maxed then lol
Click to expand...

Uh, yes I am. And I'll post a picture later. My buddy has a similar rig but with a gtx460 and he runs max settings in game.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> My 560ti has been doing fine. I have everything maxed except SS. It may dip a tad, but this isn't an FPS so I do not care as much.


This. It's not BF3, so I'm not so concerned. Game runs smooth even when it dips into the 20s.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sorry there's only one definition for "running maxed" as he put it. If someone says they are running maxed settings that means everything is turned up unless otherwise specified.


What are you talking about?









I know what "maxed" means. You were trying say that this dude was lying about his settings.

This is not a courtroom. If he says he's running full settings, then he is.

Just because he gets results you aren't expecting, doesn't mean he's lying.

Now please stop this mindless bickering at random people.

(I won't be responding to your obvious response to come.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Uh, yes I am [maxed].


----------



## minorhunter

I can't even run the game maxed, I need to lower shadows to high and super sampling to native even to run it at 30-50 at lions arch, and it's very choppy at other parts of the game also. What is wrong here? I see people playing this game on better settings with lower hardware with better fps. I have the latest drivers and all, is anyone else having low fps with GTX 680?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> I can't even run the game maxed, I need to lower shadows to high and super sampling to native even to run it at 30-50 at lions arch, and it's very choppy at other parts of the game also. What is wrong here? I see people playing this game on better settings with lower hardware with better fps. I have the latest drivers and all, is anyone else having low fps with GTX 680?


What fps do you get when you turn everything up to max settings? And by max settings I mean everything turned up, not other people's versions of it.


----------



## minorhunter

Well everything inside the game max and it's about 10 fps lower sometimes and in city it's like 35 fps and just feels really choppy...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> Well everything inside the game max and it's about 10 fps lower sometimes and in city it's like 35 fps and just feels really choppy...


That sounds about right. I start to dip as I'm running around lion's arch. Not counting when you first load everything of course.

The engine needs a lot of work still.


----------



## LexDiamonds

I'm just throwing this out there in the event it might help somebody..

Regarding choppy performance in GW2-

As we all know this is a fairly GPU/CPU intensive game. GPU overclocks that seemed stable for hours in other games may have issues.

Recent revisions of nVidias drivers have implemented a fairly seemless "driver recovery" process in the event the driver crashes for any reason. At least for Kepler based gpus (not sure on Fermi but highly likely), the frequency is reset to something well below stock. I have seen this multiple times on my 670. In initial testing, when set to 1325+, I would see a driver crash and subsequent restore with frequencys ranging from 300 to 700Mhz. In less intensive games, you might not ever notice this as modern GPUs at even a few 100mhz still have plenty of grunt for a lot of games. FWIW, at 1305Mhz I have no such problems, ever.

Now when this happens, the application goes right on moving as if nothing had happened although there appears to be a sudden drop in fps which is exacerbated by turning quickly or in public areas. Until a full reboot, the frequency wont return to stock (or previously set OC settings). Unless someone was monitoring the load freq. of their GPU outside of GW2 by using Heaven, etc. they may not ever know this driver reboot/core throttle took place.


----------



## Kaldari

I can run maxed out with a 680 unless I'm doing WvW or any event where there are tons of people and effects going on. Then I just turn the sampling down to Native, and I rarely have an issue.

I did notice that running Supersampling adds a slight delay to the game though. You can easily spot it by opening up your inventory, mousing over something, and comparing the tooltip popup movement when you move the mouse. While running native, it's pretty much instant. With Supersampling, there's a very noticeable delay. The delay isn't game-breaking, just noticeable. I run Native now to get rid of it.


----------



## HaiiYaa




----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I can run maxed out with a 680 unless I'm doing WvW or any event where there are tons of people and effects going on. Then I just turn the sampling down to Native, and I rarely have an issue.
> I did notice that running Supersampling adds a slight delay to the game though. You can easily spot it by opening up your inventory, mousing over something, and comparing the tooltip popup movement when you move the mouse. While running native, it's pretty much instant. With Supersampling, there's a very noticeable delay. The delay isn't game-breaking, just noticeable. I run Native now to get rid of it.


That is strange, I will have to try that out tonight and see if I get the same problem. Which drivers are you using?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> That is strange, I will have to try that out tonight and see if I get the same problem. Which drivers are you using?


304.79. I was using the 306s, but I get the random textures turning transparent every now and then thing if I use them. It doesn't happen at all with 304. The transparent textures was due to some combination of the sampling setting and/or reflections.

This shows the problem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odW-QKxEkBI


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I can run maxed out with a 680 unless I'm doing WvW or any event where there are tons of people and effects going on. Then I just turn the sampling down to Native, and I rarely have an issue.
> I did notice that running Supersampling adds a slight delay to the game though. You can easily spot it by opening up your inventory, mousing over something, and comparing the tooltip popup movement when you move the mouse. While running native, it's pretty much instant. With Supersampling, there's a very noticeable delay. The delay isn't game-breaking, just noticeable. I run Native now to get rid of it.


Interesting, I will have to try that. My GW2 in WvW is incredibly laggy.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting, I will have to try that. My GW2 in WvW is incredibly laggy.


Well the lag I'm talking about isn't like what you would get in WvW. I'm talking about an actual delay from the time the cursor moves until the tooltip responds to the movement, kind of like how Vsync used to cause problems, only to a very small degree. This input lag is always present. That's just the easiest way to visualize it that I found. It's very slight. WvW lags people simply because all of the sprites and effects on screen are graphically intensive.


----------



## BeastRider

Hey guys, new here at OCN. Just wanna ask if it's normal for me to get barely 60 fps on this game with the specs on my sig. Been reading alot of low fps on this game, but the instances I've read about are in the 10-15fps range, in my case it isn't as bad. Anyway is this game really that heavy on resources that I often drop from 60 in certain areas? I mean I've played Dirt 3 in over 120fps and other really heavy titles. Never heard of any MMO that would stress a system this much. Thanks and sorry if this has been discussed..Can't really read all 720 pages lol.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hey guys, new here at OCN. Just wanna ask if it's normal for me to get barely 60 fps on this game with the specs on my sig. Been reading alot of low fps on this game, but the instances I've read about are in the 10-15fps range, in my case it isn't as bad. Anyway is this game really that heavy on resources that I often drop from 60 in certain areas? I mean I've played Dirt 3 in over 120fps and other really heavy titles. Never heard of any MMO that would stress a system this much. Thanks and sorry if this has been discussed..Can't really read all 720 pages lol.


AoC had stressed systems. It's normal. The client is not optimized.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Dazsinister

Im oddly getting 47-60 fps on my GTS 250. My GTX580 needs to hurry and get back from evga so I can see what my system can truly do. And all graphics settings are turned up to the max.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister*
> 
> Im oddly getting 47-60 fps on my GTS 250. My GTX580 needs to hurry and get back from evga so I can see what my system can truly do. And all graphics settings are turned up to the max.


How's that possible? If that were the case then GTX 680's should get around 100+ fps. Did you do anything in particular? Anything different? I have all possible settings set to max as well, haven't checked the NVIDIA control panel though, everything I did was through GW2 control panel.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister*
> 
> Im oddly getting 47-60 fps on my GTS 250. My GTX580 needs to hurry and get back from evga so I can see what my system can truly do. And all graphics settings are turned up to the max.


Something is messed up there for sure.


----------



## phantomphenom

I think the game likes older video cards better lol


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*


Did you take that ss? If so can you post a colored version?


----------



## Crabby654

With my 670 FTW I have to set it to native sampling and put reflections to sky and terrain only to not get FPS drops whole turning







and even then ill get around 70-80 fps with my sig rig.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Finally hit 80 last night, got to 77 then cooked to 400 for the last three levels. Cooking might be my favorite crafting in any video game I've ever played. I made a loaf of bread, turned that into toast, made that into garlic bread, then used that as bread crumbs in my meatballs, which ended up in my pasta that I had to make, and coated with tomato sauce that I also had to make. I don't expect a level cap increase for my character, but I would really love expansions to up the crafting max levels. And discovery crafting right from bank is fantastic.

Well, time to grab myself a set of travelers gear and start making money. I'm so poorly geared right now.


----------



## Frank33

Is there a GW2 website with a good database for drop% and such like Wowhead? Or is it just the wiki? I started playing a few days ago and crafting got me interrested but i want to know where do i find the ingredients! don't wanna farm a mob that have 0,5% drop when i could farm one that have 3% chance...


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Okay, this post is making me do an emergency WvW mini write-up. Reading this makes me ill.
Quote:


> I have YET to see anyone using ANY siege equipment. People just stand on castle walls and the grounds in front of it and aoe each other over and over and over and over. This has not changed between my server and any other servers we have played against since release.
> not to mention there is no reward from WvW other than some world bonus boosters... woo hoo.. oh and you might get some gear off of players, that is if you can make it to anyone because of the aoe fest. Guess the vendors have some stuff, but far as being directly rewarded, nah.


First of all, let me start off by saying that that the reward from WvW is those badges. You need those for things. There are enough mobs to do your daily achievements. Attack/defend keeps and supply camps and sentries AND towers are all events in WvW that reward just like every other event. Past that, some of those boosts are awesome for leveling new characters. 20% crit crafting chance is a huge chuck of experience. You don't need to loot players directly, if you kill someone the bag spawns at your feet and you pick it up. I don't know how more direct it needs to get. Not to mention that every other genre on face of the earth is played for fun and doesn't always give out rewards, but that's a discussion for another thread and since you clearly aren't having fun, it doesn't really apply.
Next up is siege equipment. I cannot stress enough how important siege is. #1, you can't get into keeps without it. Banging on the door is stupid. Use a ram on doors or a catapult to take down walls. #2, you can use it to counter zergs. #3, when well placed, siege provides huge amounts of pressure in that it can cut off supply lines and prevent the enemy from building siege.

#2 is very important. Everyone is complaining about zergs but nobody does anything about it. Build a single arrow cart on a wall of your keep, and even one person can deter a medium zerg from rushing it. Keep in mind, the map is DESIGNED to be used with siege equipment. Ever notice how there are certain choke points, or mini-towers just in range of a big fortress? How about the cliffs that are placed near capture points but they have nice ledges all the way down that are big enough to build on? All of those places might as well have a huge sign that says, "BUILD SIEGE HERE!" Ballista's work great on targets in a line, trebuchets are long range heavy hitters, arrow carts are quick/cheap zerg counters, catapults are for walls, and rams are for doors. Now, time for a story:

Two zergs were going back and forth between two towers with a raised area in the middle connected to either side by narrow bridges. I solo-built a treb in our tower to land poison cows in the middle area. We pushed their zerg off the middle and back into their tower. We set up catapults in the middle to destroy their walls, but they had a treb safely in the back of their tower who kept destroying our siege. We tucked a ballista just out of reach to keep the narrow bridge clear. Another guy built us a treb just barely in range of their treb and we ran supply to finish it while the zergs were doing stupid things. I hopped in our new treb, destroyed their treb, then kept people off of their walls with more cows while the zerg set up catapults to destroy the walls. They ran out of supply during the siege from repairing their walls so they couldn't rebuild the treb or the walls, and we took the tower.

Without supply and siege, the battle above would have been two zergs stuck in a boring stalemate. If you have 0 supply, you are probably losing. Make sure to take supply camps, kill Dolyaks, and BUILD SIEGE. There are too many people for you to be a unique little snowflake pretending to be Rambo. Build for mobility so you can move supply around quickly and your runs back will be shorter if you die. My warrior WvW build is constant speed boosts for everyone around me (horn + banners + shouts) and I think Thieves and Eles can be even quicker. Upgrade your keeps with oil to counter rams, and waypoints are insanely helpful. Cannons are hugely powerful as well.

Bring at least one ranged weapon so you can be part of the zerg when you need too. Immobilize is an instant death sentence, bring something to deal with it or to cause it. Pull spells are useful too if you have one. Pay attention to the chat, people should be talking and letting you know where the enemy zerg is moving. Don't go where they are, go where they will be next and get that arrow cart built. Don't fight if you can't win, especially if you are far from the nearest waypoint. Use that mobility build and book it to the nearest safepoint.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister*
> 
> Im oddly getting 47-60 fps on my GTS 250. My GTX580 needs to hurry and get back from evga so I can see what my system can truly do. And all graphics settings are turned up to the max.


notsureifsrs.jpg

That's really odd.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this post is making me do an emergency WvW mini write-up. Reading this makes me ill.
> First of all, let me start off by saying that that the reward from WvW is those badges. You need those for things. There are enough mobs to do your daily achievements. Attack/defend keeps and supply camps and sentries AND towers are all events in WvW that reward just like every other event. Past that, some of those boosts are awesome for leveling new characters. 20% crit crafting chance is a huge chuck of experience. You don't need to loot players directly, if you kill someone the bag spawns at your feet and you pick it up. I don't know how more direct it needs to get. Not to mention that every other genre on face of the earth is played for fun and doesn't always give out rewards, but that's a discussion for another thread and since you clearly aren't having fun, it doesn't really apply.
> Next up is siege equipment. I cannot stress enough how important siege is. #1, you can't get into keeps without it. Banging on the door is stupid. Use a ram on doors or a catapult to take down walls. #2, you can use it to counter zergs. #3, when well placed, siege provides huge amounts of pressure in that it can cut off supply lines and prevent the enemy from building siege.
> #2 is very important. Everyone is complaining about zergs but nobody does anything about it. Build a single arrow cart on a wall of your keep, and even one person can deter a medium zerg from rushing it. Keep in mind, the map is DESIGNED to be used with siege equipment. Ever notice how there are certain choke points, or mini-towers just in range of a big fortress? How about the cliffs that are placed near capture points but they have nice ledges all the way down that are big enough to build on? All of those places might as well have a huge sign that says, "BUILD SIEGE HERE!" Ballista's work great on targets in a line, trebuchets are long range heavy hitters, arrow carts are quick/cheap zerg counters, catapults are for walls, and rams are for doors. Now, time for a story:
> Two zergs were going back and forth between two towers with a raised area in the middle connected to either side by narrow bridges. I solo-built a treb in our tower to land poison cows in the middle area. We pushed their zerg off the middle and back into their tower. We set up catapults in the middle to destroy their walls, but they had a treb safely in the back of their tower who kept destroying our siege. We tucked a ballista just out of reach to keep the narrow bridge clear. Another guy built us a treb just barely in range of their treb and we ran supply to finish it while the zergs were doing stupid things. I hopped in our new treb, destroyed their treb, then kept people off of their walls with more cows while the zerg set up catapults to destroy the walls. They ran out of supply during the siege from repairing their walls so they couldn't rebuild the treb or the walls, and we took the tower.
> Without supply and siege, the battle above would have been two zergs stuck in a boring stalemate. If you have 0 supply, you are probably losing. Make sure to take supply camps, kill Dolyaks, and BUILD SIEGE. There are too many people for you to be a unique little snowflake pretending to be Rambo. Build for mobility so you can move supply around quickly and your runs back will be shorter if you die. My warrior WvW build is constant speed boosts for everyone around me (horn + banners + shouts) and I think Thieves and Eles can be even quicker. Upgrade your keeps with oil to counter rams, and waypoints are insanely helpful. Cannons are hugely powerful as well.
> Bring at least one ranged weapon so you can be part of the zerg when you need too. Immobilize is an instant death sentence, bring something to deal with it or to cause it. Pull spells are useful too if you have one. Pay attention to the chat, people should be talking and letting you know where the enemy zerg is moving. Don't go where they are, go where they will be next and get that arrow cart built. Don't fight if you can't win, especially if you are far from the nearest waypoint. Use that mobility build and book it to the nearest safepoint.


That was actually one of the most useful explanation of things in WvW that I've seen yet, Something that goes beyond the core basics of running around and trying to capture everything. THis makes me want to step away from PvE more and do more PvP now. Granted I haven't looked for specific guides on GW2 yet so perhaps that's why I ahven't seen many other WvW or PvP guides in general. +REP for the awesome write up, do you mind me adding it to the GW2 Guild OP for others to read?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That was actually one of the most useful explanation of things in WvW that I've seen yet, Something that goes beyond the core basics of running around and trying to capture everything. THis makes me want to step away from PvE more and do more PvP now. Granted I haven't looked for specific guides on GW2 yet so perhaps that's why I ahven't seen many other WvW or PvP guides in general. +REP for the awesome write up, do you mind me adding it to the GW2 Guild OP for others to read?


it's also arenanet's fault for not having appropriate tutorials to wvw other than some silly 10sec map over view and drawing circles on it.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> do you mind me adding it to the GW2 Guild OP for others to read?


Not at all, go right ahead.


----------



## Stemnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> Is there a GW2 website with a good database for drop% and such like Wowhead? Or is it just the wiki? I started playing a few days ago and crafting got me interrested but i want to know where do i find the ingredients! don't wanna farm a mob that have 0,5% drop when i could farm one that have 3% chance...


There is guildhead. And GW2DB.

A lot of ingredient locations in the comments. Which I used for cooking.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Okay, this post is making me do an emergency WvW mini write-up. Reading this makes me ill.
> First of all, let me start off by saying that that the reward from WvW is those badges. You need those for things. There are enough mobs to do your daily achievements. Attack/defend keeps and supply camps and sentries AND towers are all events in WvW that reward just like every other event. Past that, some of those boosts are awesome for leveling new characters. 20% crit crafting chance is a huge chuck of experience. You don't need to loot players directly, if you kill someone the bag spawns at your feet and you pick it up. I don't know how more direct it needs to get. Not to mention that every other genre on face of the earth is played for fun and doesn't always give out rewards, but that's a discussion for another thread and since you clearly aren't having fun, it doesn't really apply.
> Next up is siege equipment. I cannot stress enough how important siege is. #1, you can't get into keeps without it. Banging on the door is stupid. Use a ram on doors or a catapult to take down walls. #2, you can use it to counter zergs. #3, when well placed, siege provides huge amounts of pressure in that it can cut off supply lines and prevent the enemy from building siege.
> #2 is very important. Everyone is complaining about zergs but nobody does anything about it. Build a single arrow cart on a wall of your keep, and even one person can deter a medium zerg from rushing it. Keep in mind, the map is DESIGNED to be used with siege equipment. Ever notice how there are certain choke points, or mini-towers just in range of a big fortress? How about the cliffs that are placed near capture points but they have nice ledges all the way down that are big enough to build on? All of those places might as well have a huge sign that says, "BUILD SIEGE HERE!" Ballista's work great on targets in a line, trebuchets are long range heavy hitters, arrow carts are quick/cheap zerg counters, catapults are for walls, and rams are for doors. Now, time for a story:
> Two zergs were going back and forth between two towers with a raised area in the middle connected to either side by narrow bridges. I solo-built a treb in our tower to land poison cows in the middle area. We pushed their zerg off the middle and back into their tower. We set up catapults in the middle to destroy their walls, but they had a treb safely in the back of their tower who kept destroying our siege. We tucked a ballista just out of reach to keep the narrow bridge clear. Another guy built us a treb just barely in range of their treb and we ran supply to finish it while the zergs were doing stupid things. I hopped in our new treb, destroyed their treb, then kept people off of their walls with more cows while the zerg set up catapults to destroy the walls. They ran out of supply during the siege from repairing their walls so they couldn't rebuild the treb or the walls, and we took the tower.
> Without supply and siege, the battle above would have been two zergs stuck in a boring stalemate. If you have 0 supply, you are probably losing. Make sure to take supply camps, kill Dolyaks, and BUILD SIEGE. There are too many people for you to be a unique little snowflake pretending to be Rambo. Build for mobility so you can move supply around quickly and your runs back will be shorter if you die. My warrior WvW build is constant speed boosts for everyone around me (horn + banners + shouts) and I think Thieves and Eles can be even quicker. Upgrade your keeps with oil to counter rams, and waypoints are insanely helpful. Cannons are hugely powerful as well.
> Bring at least one ranged weapon so you can be part of the zerg when you need too. Immobilize is an instant death sentence, bring something to deal with it or to cause it. Pull spells are useful too if you have one. Pay attention to the chat, people should be talking and letting you know where the enemy zerg is moving. Don't go where they are, go where they will be next and get that arrow cart built. Don't fight if you can't win, especially if you are far from the nearest waypoint. Use that mobility build and book it to the nearest safepoint.


A noob question, but what is my return on investment for purchasing those blueprints? Badges alone aren't enough. It's like you buy a game and torrent it for others. Everyone gets the pie for free, except me









Edit: Good mini-guide for people new to WvW scene nonetheless, repped.


----------



## Viscerous

Not sure how someone played WvW and didn't see any siege for a long amount of time. There is usually a ton of it around when I play. I've even seen siege equipment set up in the jumping puzzles to defend them. One of the big problems is the gold cost on keep upgrades. There is no reward for paying to get the upgrades, and it costs a good bit of gold. Siege equipment is easy enough to get from jumping puzzles, so I've only bought a few pieces. There's also the massive problem with invisible players in the large scale battles.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Okay, this post is making me do an emergency WvW mini write-up. Reading this makes me ill.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have YET to see anyone using ANY siege equipment. People just stand on castle walls and the grounds in front of it and aoe each other over and over and over and over. This has not changed between my server and any other servers we have played against since release.
> not to mention there is no reward from WvW other than some world bonus boosters... woo hoo.. oh and you might get some gear off of players, that is if you can make it to anyone because of the aoe fest. Guess the vendors have some stuff, but far as being directly rewarded, nah.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, let me start off by saying that that the reward from WvW is those badges. You need those for things. There are enough mobs to do your daily achievements. Attack/defend keeps and supply camps and sentries AND towers are all events in WvW that reward just like every other event. Past that, some of those boosts are awesome for leveling new characters. 20% crit crafting chance is a huge chuck of experience. You don't need to loot players directly, if you kill someone the bag spawns at your feet and you pick it up. I don't know how more direct it needs to get. Not to mention that every other genre on face of the earth is played for fun and doesn't always give out rewards, but that's a discussion for another thread and since you clearly aren't having fun, it doesn't really apply.
> Next up is siege equipment. I cannot stress enough how important siege is. #1, you can't get into keeps without it. Banging on the door is stupid. Use a ram on doors or a catapult to take down walls. #2, you can use it to counter zergs. #3, when well placed, siege provides huge amounts of pressure in that it can cut off supply lines and prevent the enemy from building siege.
> 
> #2 is very important. Everyone is complaining about zergs but nobody does anything about it. Build a single arrow cart on a wall of your keep, and even one person can deter a medium zerg from rushing it. Keep in mind, the map is DESIGNED to be used with siege equipment. Ever notice how there are certain choke points, or mini-towers just in range of a big fortress? How about the cliffs that are placed near capture points but they have nice ledges all the way down that are big enough to build on? All of those places might as well have a huge sign that says, "BUILD SIEGE HERE!" Ballista's work great on targets in a line, trebuchets are long range heavy hitters, arrow carts are quick/cheap zerg counters, catapults are for walls, and rams are for doors. Now, time for a story:
> 
> Two zergs were going back and forth between two towers with a raised area in the middle connected to either side by narrow bridges. I solo-built a treb in our tower to land poison cows in the middle area. We pushed their zerg off the middle and back into their tower. We set up catapults in the middle to destroy their walls, but they had a treb safely in the back of their tower who kept destroying our siege. We tucked a ballista just out of reach to keep the narrow bridge clear. Another guy built us a treb just barely in range of their treb and we ran supply to finish it while the zergs were doing stupid things. I hopped in our new treb, destroyed their treb, then kept people off of their walls with more cows while the zerg set up catapults to destroy the walls. They ran out of supply during the siege from repairing their walls so they couldn't rebuild the treb or the walls, and we took the tower.
> 
> Without supply and siege, the battle above would have been two zergs stuck in a boring stalemate. If you have 0 supply, you are probably losing. Make sure to take supply camps, kill Dolyaks, and BUILD SIEGE. There are too many people for you to be a unique little snowflake pretending to be Rambo. Build for mobility so you can move supply around quickly and your runs back will be shorter if you die. My warrior WvW build is constant speed boosts for everyone around me (horn + banners + shouts) and I think Thieves and Eles can be even quicker. Upgrade your keeps with oil to counter rams, and waypoints are insanely helpful. Cannons are hugely powerful as well.
> 
> Bring at least one ranged weapon so you can be part of the zerg when you need too. Immobilize is an instant death sentence, bring something to deal with it or to cause it. Pull spells are useful too if you have one. Pay attention to the chat, people should be talking and letting you know where the enemy zerg is moving. Don't go where they are, go where they will be next and get that arrow cart built. Don't fight if you can't win, especially if you are far from the nearest waypoint. Use that mobility build and book it to the nearest safepoint.
Click to expand...

You played DAOC or WAR didn't you?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Droogie

Well. I just managed to pick up a sealed copy on Craigslist for $35. So, I'll be playing tomorrow night (have to get up at 3:30am tomorrow, no playing tonight).

Do we have a common server on here or anything?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> A noob question, but what is my return on investment for purchasing those blueprints? Badges alone aren't enough. It's like you buy a game and torrent it for others. Everyone gets the pie for free, except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Good mini-guide for people new to WvW scene nonetheless, repped.


The return on investment is that you get to be a hero, help your server win, and send massive plague filled cows hundreds and hundreds of feet in the air. Not better use of silver than that! But if you get kills, you get loot other than badges. Most of the blueprints barely cost anything, a few silver. Only the trebuchets are expensive. Waypoints cost this much at level 80. So if you get a few kills you make your money back. I also got a bunch of blueprints just from playing PVE. I think they dropped in black lion chests.

You can also kick anybody out of it whenever you want, so if you build an arrow cart on a wall to defend a keep, you can just jump back in it again if you need to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> You played DAOC or WAR didn't you?
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


I played War very briefly. I just had to think back like 10 years to playing Age of Empires. Zergs are the footmen that get slaughtered and siege was always the game changer. Ballistas kill people in a line, arrows kill people in a circle, rocks destroy walls, and rams smash gates.

The hard part is getting the timing right, I hate sitting down a treb only to have the zerg do a 180 and bolt. Guilds help a lot with that.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> A noob question, but what is my return on investment for purchasing those blueprints? Badges alone aren't enough. It's like you buy a game and torrent it for others. Everyone gets the pie for free, except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Good mini-guide for people new to WvW scene nonetheless, repped.
> 
> 
> 
> The return on investment is that you get to be a hero, help your server win, and send massive plague filled cows hundreds and hundreds of feet in the air. Not better use of silver than that! But if you get kills, you get loot other than badges. Most of the blueprints barely cost anything, a few silver. Only the trebuchets are expensive. Waypoints cost this much at level 80. So if you get a few kills you make your money back. I also got a bunch of blueprints just from playing PVE. I think they dropped in black lion chests.
> 
> You can also kick anybody out of it whenever you want, so if you build an arrow cart on a wall to defend a keep, you can just jump back in it again if you need to.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> You played DAOC or WAR didn't you?
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I played War very briefly. I just had to think back like 10 years to playing Age of Empires. Zergs are the footmen that get slaughtered and siege was always the game changer. Ballistas kill people in a line, arrows kill people in a circle, rocks destroy walls, and rams smash gates.
> 
> The hard part is getting the timing right, I hate sitting down a treb only to have the zerg do a 180 and bolt. Guilds help a lot with that.
Click to expand...

True enough. In DAOC (similar to War), our guild would constantly hit the zergs or team up with another guild to break up the zergs. That freed up our zerg to do their thing.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## LesPaulLover

I'll say it again:

"REFLECTIONS" set to "ALL" is literally a 20-30+ FPS hit in many areas. Problem with it is this: Water that is far in background, totally out of your viewing range, is still going to be rendering "reflections: all."

I strongly suggest setting reflections to "Terrain and Sky." This is ESPECIALLY TRUE if you wanna run supersampling. Keep in mind that each additional effect that needs to be rendered increases exponentially in rendering requirement when supersampling is enabled.

Can't imagine trying to run supersampling on some super-high resolution triple monitor setup or something.

TLDR? Setting reflections to "Terrain and Sky" allows me to run supersampling almost constantly. The game seems to use HEAVY HEAVY reflections not only on water, but on many stone and metal structures as well (reflecting light etc). Reflections "All" seems to be a bigger performance hit than Supersampling itself (in many areas)


----------



## LuminatX

This is super true, most of the time I just turn reflections off.
although reflections: all, looks amazing haha.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> This is super true, most of the time I just turn reflections off.
> although reflections: all, looks amazing haha.


I would suspect it would be extra taxing. Cpu/gpu are basically loading doubles of everything

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## minorhunter

I just realized that the messages sent to you when you complete a quest includes some money, I never noticed that before. Is there a way so I can still have the money from the letters I have, since it only displays 10 letter at a time







?


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> I just realized that the messages sent to you when you complete a quest includes some money, I never noticed that before. Is there a way so I can still have the money from the letters I have, since it only displays 10 letter at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Try collecting those money sit in your mailbox right now and delete those mails afterward. Hopefully the server might resend them to you (when? I can't tell).


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> I just realized that the messages sent to you when you complete a quest includes some money, I never noticed that before. Is there a way so I can still have the money from the letters I have, since it only displays 10 letter at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yep, it took me until lvl40 to realise this as well


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Alright, I have to ask you mail guys a potentially rude question. The first time you get a mail, a MASSIVE ENVELOPE FILLS YOUR ENTIRE SCREEN AND SHOOTS OVER THE MAIL ICON. And you can't delete the message until you take the money. And that mail icon stays forever lit up until you check it. How did this avoid you?

After people not being able to figure out siege in WvW, not understanding sPvP is not a deathmatch arena, and not setting new utility skills underwater, I am getting seriously worried. People like this are forming opinions about things and sharing it with other people. People like this are writing video games reviews!

It makes me think of this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Alright, I have to ask you mail guys a potentially rude question. The first time you get a mail, a MASSIVE ENVELOPE FILLS YOUR ENTIRE SCREEN AND SHOOTS OVER THE MAIL ICON. And you can't delete the message until you take the money. And that mail icon stays forever lit up until you check it. How did this avoid you?


No it doesn't. I'd like to see a screenshot of this envelope And since when did this make me for a bad opinion of the game? It's my fault for not taking the money...


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> It makes me think of this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM


I've watched that before. That's seriously one of the best videos ever made, second to the yip martians.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TStPNqex3uA


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Alright, I have to ask you mail guys a potentially rude question. The first time you get a mail, a MASSIVE ENVELOPE FILLS YOUR ENTIRE SCREEN AND SHOOTS OVER THE MAIL ICON. And you can't delete the message until you take the money. And that mail icon stays forever lit up until you check it. How did this avoid you?
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. I'd like to see a screenshot of this envelope And since when did this make me for a bad opinion of the game? It's my fault for not taking the money...
Click to expand...

I've actually seen this.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> No it doesn't. I'd like to see a screenshot of this envelope And since when did this make me for a bad opinion of the game? It's my fault for not taking the money...


I can do you one better. Check right around 6:20.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V0jb2_mM4TM#!

I already have all my characters and can't get a screenshot myself and this is the first video I could find. I apologize if this is a beta only thing. But I distinctly remember lots of people joking about how MASSIVE the mail notification was and how they planned to grief people with mail spam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I've watched that before. That's seriously one of the best videos ever made, second to the yip martians.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TStPNqex3uA


This is incredible. I haven't seen this is so many years.


----------



## Unstableiser

I definitely don't get the envelope in the middle no. I just get the little birdy fly through my screen and leave the mail icon lit up. I used to just read the mail, and then continue playing.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I definitely don't get the envelope in the middle no. I just get the little birdy fly through my screen and leave the mail icon lit up. I used to just read the mail, and then continue playing.


Interesting. I've had that happen but also the mail envelope.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Unstableiser

You must have the AOL version of the game


----------



## Kynes

Ran across a some strange person teleporting/auto attacking everything in the area.

I recorded it with fraps waiting for youtube to get it up.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Ran across a some strange person teleporting/auto attacking everything in the area.
> I recorded it with fraps waiting for youtube to get it up.


Now let's see how Anet will deal with these bots.


----------



## Kaldari

Bots are pretty common. I've reported 5-10, some of them multiple times since I started playing. They were pretty hardcore about getting rid of them at the beginning, but they seem to have slowed up a bit.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> No it doesn't. I'd like to see a screenshot of this envelope And since when did this make me for a bad opinion of the game? It's my fault for not taking the money...


Yes it does. But only on the very first one you get. It pops up big and in the middle of the screen and then fades to where the mail icon is on the top as part of the tutorial really to show you you should be picking up your money from the mail after a heart.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Does anyone know if the Guardian trait 'Perfect Inscriptions" broken? It doesn't seem to change any of the signet passive bonuses for me.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Yes it does. But only on the very first one you get. It pops up big and in the middle of the screen and then fades to where the mail icon is on the top as part of the tutorial really to show you you should be picking up your money from the mail after a heart.


Thank you for clearing that up, otherwise I was assuming you meant every time.


----------



## CallsignVega

In essence, every class in this game is a self-healing DPS class. Holy trinity (Healing, DPS, Tank) is a far better setup in virtually every regard. You don't even have to organize anything in GW2 nor talk to anyone. It's like the McDonald's of MMORPG's.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You don't even have to organize anything in GW2 nor talk to anyone.


That's a bad thing?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> That's a bad thing?


Not if you like playing an MMO alone.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In essence, every class in this game is a self-healing DPS class. Holy trinity (Healing, DPS, Tank) is a far better setup in virtually every regard. You don't even have to organize anything in GW2 nor talk to anyone. It's like the McDonald's of MMORPG's.


This is true, but I wouldn't necessarily say that it's a bad thing. There's a reason McDonald's is as popular as it is after all. The game is NOT easy, you can die regardless of where you are or what level you are if you're not careful. Not having a holy trinity type setup may actually be a good thing, especially for people who don't have a lot of time to play per day or who don't have guilds or live in places with different time zones from everyone else (me). I've played a lot of MMOs and all I can say is forming a good group takes a lot of time, and I like how GW2 takes that away and leaves it to events where people gather by game design. At least this is true for the first part (I'm level 25 right now) not really sure how the GW2 endgame content is..


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Not if you like playing an MMO alone.


The irony.


----------



## Alwinp

I can't seem to log in. I get error code '42:6:3:2060' - Game client unable to acces log in server ect.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> I can't seem to log in. I get error code '42:6:3:2060' - Game client unable to acces log in server ect.
> Anyone else having this problem?


I just logged on to test it. No error.


----------



## HighwayStar

I just wish I had a feeling of progression in the game. Too many skills come too fast. Makes you wonder why they didn't just make it like GW1 and start with everything if you want to pvp. Letting you start unlocking stuff the traditional way and then BAM you got everything at level 10 was quite the tease


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I just wish I had a feeling of progression in the game. Too many skills come too fast. Makes you wonder why they didn't just make it like GW1 and start with everything if you want to pvp. Letting you start unlocking stuff the traditional way and then BAM you got everything at level 10 was quite the tease


I sure as hell didn't have everything at 10.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I sure as hell didn't have everything at 10.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


bread and butter skills


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> bread and butter skills


More like level 2 for weapons. Utility is at 7. Elite is at 30. The only thing you get at 10 is a trait point. I dislike the way they implemented skills too, but it pretty much has to be like this since they ditched mana and nearly every skill has a cooldown. You already do too much auto attacking as it is in this game. Limiting skills would be incredibly boring. Thief is enjoyable since you actually don't have CD's on skills and it's much less of a spam everything to CD and switch weapons. Regardless, removing mana was an awful choice, and it also ruined Mesmer from what it should have been.


----------



## BeastRider

Speaking as a ranger, I find the cooldown with no mana system alright. It's more of knowing which skills/weapons to use on what enemies. The weapon swapping adds versatility and then you have the utility skills which give you a ton of different combinations. I'm enjoying the ranger class a lot so far and I don't think it differs a lot from the ranger class of GW1. I'm still in the process of levelling my character so I'm not sure how the game will play in the higher levels or more importantly, in the end game, since it seems like I'll be using the same skills for a long time.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> bread and butter skills
> 
> 
> 
> More like level 2 for weapons. Utility is at 7. Elite is at 30. The only thing you get at 10 is a trait point. I dislike the way they implemented skills too, but it pretty much has to be like this since they ditched mana and nearly every skill has a cooldown. You already do too much auto attacking as it is in this game. Limiting skills would be incredibly boring. Thief is enjoyable since you actually don't have CD's on skills and it's much less of a spam everything to CD and switch weapons. Regardless, removing mana was an awful choice, and it also ruined Mesmer from what it should have been.
Click to expand...

I actually have auto attack disabled

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Droogie

Well, I got the game. Not sure I like it much. I only paid $35, luckily. I'm just not really understand what to do or anything like that. It doesn't tell you much. I've played many MMO's, and this is the first time I have no idea what abilities to use at the right moments. I didn't even know I could roll backwards for 3 days.


----------



## linuxfueled

This is more of a game of discovery and exploration. I'm enjoying it Call me crazy but isn't it nice not to have your hand held on everything in-game?


----------



## Kaldari

For those of you who don't know about them yet, try out these new developer drivers if you're running Nvidia.

I've only been using them for about an hour, but so far there seem to be marked improvements in frame rate and general smoothness. The turn lag issues is very minimal now, almost nonexistent, and I also haven't encountered the transparent texture thing. Looks like all the "their engine isn't optimized" arguments might have just been driver issues. It's still a bit early to tell, cause like I said I haven't been using them that long, but what I have seen seems very promising.

Nvidia - 306.63 Dev Drivers

*edit*: I haven't seen such a difference in just a driver change before. Unless I run into some weird issue that I haven't encountered yet, the difference is night and day. Buttery smooth.

I do still get a little turn lag, but it's only right after I tab out and then back in or if I load a new zone. It's extremely minimal otherwise.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, I got the game. Not sure I like it much. I only paid $35, luckily. I'm just not really understand what to do or anything like that. It doesn't tell you much. I've played many MMO's, and this is the first time I have no idea what abilities to use at the right moments. I didn't even know I could roll backwards for 3 days.


That's because It doesn't matter what skills you use







Just faceroll your way to victory on every mob









And no im not joking lol


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In essence, every class in this game is a self-healing DPS class. Holy trinity (Healing, DPS, Tank) is a far better setup in virtually every regard. You don't even have to organize anything in GW2 nor talk to anyone. It's like the McDonald's of MMORPG's.


I don't know if I should reply this to this, but here we go:

Every class is a self-healing DPS class. Each of them also provides an important difference in what they have available as they do their DPS. Ele's have tons of combo fields, thieves have access to lots of teleports, warriors have a lot of stuns and knockdowns, etc. The diversity isn't in the ability to deal damage, it's the control that comes with it. And that is actually important now since you can't just use gearscore and DPS/heal charts to big the most important players. Worrying about those roles in a game that does away with them is like trying to play medic in BF3 to be a tank, then complaining you can't take enough hits. That's not how it works.

You have not said anything that makes an argument for the holy trinity being better. Why would I want to stand around doing effectively nothing in a trinity game? Tank spams threat, DPS spams rotation, heal clicks the lowest health bars. Not to mention the fact that we have played this setup in every single MMO release for the past 10 years with no major changes. The loading screen of the very first zone doesn't even finish before I know exactly what my class will be doing for the next 10000 hours while I grind for a 1% drop rate in an instance I can only run once a week for $15 a month because ITS ENDGAME LOL YOU SHOULD BE LOVING THIS! ENDGAMEENDGAMERAIDSRAIDS! And then an expansion comes out that negates everything that happened previously. Only $30 more dollars for more stats. Woo.

MMO's are the only genre that needs for FORCEFEED team composition down your throat so hard that you can't play without it. Very few RPG's make content impossible with out class roles. Almost no shooters make class roles necessary. How about hack and slash? Platformers? Fighters? Side scrollers? Adventure? Rhythm games? Party games? Nope. All soft roles, if they have roles at all. And even though you play them with your friends, you can still figure it out with being spoonfed "organization" by making every one doing only one thing that is so stupidly obvious a bunch of clueless housewives can do it.

Now, as for talking and organizing, how do trinity games encourage that? You can use dungeon finder and be in a group to get through almost everything without saying a word. Every knows their role before the game starts. The roles are so important that the game literally cannot put you into a group unless you meet the exact 1T 1H 3DPS setup and it happens automatically. How is that interesting teamwork? Why talk or organize at all, when so much is just cookie cutter roles?

If GW2 is McDonalds, than other MMO's are all like different brands of boxed macaroni and cheese. You guys are worried about who makes the best noodles, butter, and cheese packet, WITH NO OTHER INGREDIENTS ALLOWED. Us Mcdonalds people are worried about milkshakes, orange juice, burgers, chicken fingers, salads, soda, apple pies, french fries, and onion rings. At the end of the day they might all be ****ty fast food, but I'm SO SICK OF EATING MAC AND CHEESE FOR 10 YEARS. I know making mac and cheese gives you the illusion of being the super special chef who understands their ingredients, but really, you never had a choice to begin with since it only works if you do it like the box says. I love mac and cheese, but I sure as hell don't complain when I eat something that just isn't mac and cheese.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I don't know if I should reply this to this, but here we go:
> Every class is a self-healing DPS class. Each of them also provides an important difference in what they have available as they do their DPS. Ele's have tons of combo fields, thieves have access to lots of teleports, warriors have a lot of stuns and knockdowns, etc. The diversity isn't in the ability to deal damage, it's the control that comes with it. And that is actually important now since you can't just use gearscore and DPS/heal charts to big the most important players. Worrying about those roles in a game that does away with them is like trying to play medic in BF3 to be a tank, then complaining you can't take enough hits. That's not how it works.
> You have not said anything that makes an argument for the holy trinity being better. Why would I want to stand around doing effectively nothing in a trinity game? Tank spams threat, DPS spams rotation, heal clicks the lowest health bars. Not to mention the fact that we have played this setup in every single MMO release for the past 10 years with no major changes. The loading screen of the very first zone doesn't even finish before I know exactly what my class will be doing for the next 10000 hours while I grind for a 1% drop rate in an instance I can only run once a week for $15 a month because ITS ENDGAME LOL YOU SHOULD BE LOVING THIS! ENDGAMEENDGAMERAIDSRAIDS! And then an expansion comes out that negates everything that happened previously. Only $30 more dollars for more stats. Woo.
> MMO's are the only genre that needs for FORCEFEED team composition down your throat so hard that you can't play without it. Very few RPG's make content impossible with out class roles. Almost no shooters make class roles necessary. How about hack and slash? Platformers? Fighters? Side scrollers? Adventure? Rhythm games? Party games? Nope. All soft roles, if they have roles at all. And even though you play them with your friends, you can still figure it out with being spoonfed "organization" by making every one doing only one thing that is so stupidly obvious a bunch of clueless housewives can do it.
> Now, as for talking and organizing, how do trinity games encourage that? You can use dungeon finder and be in a group to get through almost everything without saying a word. Every knows their role before the game starts. The roles are so important that the game literally cannot put you into a group unless you meet the exact 1T 1H 3DPS setup and it happens automatically. How is that interesting teamwork? Why talk or organize at all, when so much is just cookie cutter roles?
> If GW2 is McDonalds, than other MMO's are all like different brands of boxed macaroni and cheese. You guys are worried about who makes the best noodles, butter, and cheese packet, WITH NO OTHER INGREDIENTS ALLOWED. Us Mcdonalds people are worried about milkshakes, orange juice, burgers, chicken fingers, salads, soda, apple pies, french fries, and onion rings. At the end of the day they might all be ****ty fast food, but I'm SO SICK OF EATING MAC AND CHEESE FOR 10 YEARS. I know making mac and cheese gives you the illusion of being the super special chef who understands their ingredients, but really, you never had a choice to begin with since it only works if you do it like the box says. I love mac and cheese, but I sure as hell don't complain when I eat something that just isn't mac and cheese.


This post has succeeded in making me want boxed Macaroni and cheese. Epic win sir.


----------



## Fortunex

MMOs are designed around teamwork. Most (I want to say all but there's probably one or two that don't) games that are designed around teamwork do have class roles, because teams work better with defined roles, and not just in games, but in real life. Can you name some job sites where people do everything and nobody has a defined role? I can't think of any.

I think your McDonalds/Mac and cheese analogy is a bit off. I think it's more like... GW2 is plain oatmeal, and other MMOs are oatmeal with different flavors. At the base, it's all the same thing. One's just a bland paste with no defining qualities. GW2 feels like a castrated MMO to me. It still feels like an MMO, but it's missing the qualities that make an MMO great (the teamwork, social aspect, and feeling of progression).


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> For those of you who don't know about them yet, try out these new developer drivers if you're running Nvidia.
> I've only been using them for about an hour, but so far there seem to be marked improvements in frame rate and general smoothness. The turn lag issues is very minimal now, almost nonexistent, and I also haven't encountered the transparent texture thing. Looks like all the "their engine isn't optimized" arguments might have just been driver issues. It's still a bit early to tell, cause like I said I haven't been using them that long, but what I have seen seems very promising.
> Nvidia - 306.63 Dev Drivers
> *edit*: I haven't seen such a difference in just a driver change before. Unless I run into some weird issue that I haven't encountered yet, the difference is night and day. Buttery smooth.
> I do still get a little turn lag, but it's only right after I tab out and then back in or if I load a new zone. It's extremely minimal otherwise.


My sig rig just went from averaging 30-40FPS sans SS to 55-60 FPS with SS. (1280x1024) Finally I can play the game as it was meant to be played. I actually notice the SS vs Native now. Also, my GPU is finally getting a workout from something other than Folding. Though I did find that setting the refresh rate higher did allow me to run at 70FPS but this was far less consistent and ended up with going from 25-74-45 all the time and just wasn't acceptable. But a 40min with averaging out at 55 is perfectly what my eyes like to see!

Now if only I didn't have mid-terms coming up soon


----------



## Unstableiser

I like it locked at 30 fps.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I like it locked at 30 fps.


ew.. surely you're not serious.


----------



## amtbr

nvm


----------



## Mach 5

Well I got to lvl 16 on my warrior and found myself quite bored - I wasnt expecting that as warrior was my main character in GW1. Currently running a Charr Engineer at lvl 7 which im enjoying quite a lot.


----------



## minorhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> For those of you who don't know about them yet, try out these new developer drivers if you're running Nvidia.
> I've only been using them for about an hour, but so far there seem to be marked improvements in frame rate and general smoothness. The turn lag issues is very minimal now, almost nonexistent, and I also haven't encountered the transparent texture thing. Looks like all the "their engine isn't optimized" arguments might have just been driver issues. It's still a bit early to tell, cause like I said I haven't been using them that long, but what I have seen seems very promising.
> Nvidia - 306.63 Dev Drivers
> *edit*: I haven't seen such a difference in just a driver change before. Unless I run into some weird issue that I haven't encountered yet, the difference is night and day. Buttery smooth.
> I do still get a little turn lag, but it's only right after I tab out and then back in or if I load a new zone. It's extremely minimal otherwise.


This sounds promising I'm going to test this right away, thank you!


----------



## Myrtl

My dislike of the "holy trinity" started with EQ. I remember a point in time where I could sit and wait for an hour or more spamming "Rogue LFG". I got really good at the mini game Gems during this point in time, but I got bored out of my mind pre-Gems. It could be incredibly hard to get a group formed because you would be missing a healer or a tank. Getting in a top raiding guild or having a group of available friends was the only way to cut your LFG down to under an hour. WoW also had this problem when it started. The group finding feature really helped a lot, but I have still sat there for a while in Org waiting for queue.

With GW2, I can see how "tanks and healers" don't feel special anymore. They are no longer "special". They are now one of five people and they are just like everyone else. No more instant queue times for them! People think this is a bad thing, but I disagree.

I see, "Looking for one more for *insert dungeon*" instead of LF Healer or LF Tank while ten DPS shout LFG. I see people able to play the class they WANT to play instead of saying "let me switch over to my tank so we can get this group finally moving", or "I really need to level up a tank/healer so I can get in a group".

WoW improved EQ's Gems mini game with the auto grouping. To me, this is the next direction on improving the group finder.


----------



## Fortunex

I think that's a problem with making the classes rewarding to play, not with the trinity. It sounds like there is a disproportionate amount of DPS players compared to tanks/healers, so they should make tanks/healers more appealing (making them more fun through different mechanics, or easier to level with in some way, etc.).

I think defined roles are critical in any teamwork focused activity. The way GW2 is right now, it feels like a bunch of soloers doing things at the same time, rather than a group of people doing it together, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Alonjar

Can someone give me a quick synopsis of GW2? Basically, I play games for PvP, like to be able to solo if possible, and am almost 30 years old now so absolutely despise games that require me to grind for a long time before being able to actually play at a fun and competitive level.

How does GW2 fit into this? I never played GW1, but have tried almost every MMORPG ever made prior to a year or two ago.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I think that's a problem with making the classes rewarding to play, not with the trinity. It sounds like there is a disproportionate amount of DPS players compared to tanks/healers, so they should make tanks/healers more appealing (making them more fun through different mechanics, or easier to level with in some way, etc.).
> I think defined roles are critical in any teamwork focused activity. The way GW2 is right now, it feels like a bunch of soloers doing things at the same time, rather than a group of people doing it together, if that makes any sense.


I agree. People don't realize that. Essentially every class in GW2 plays and fights the same. You have no roles. That makes for a snorefest.

I for one loved the orchestra and organization required to defeat epic events in EQ1. You had a massive sense of accomplishment. In GW2, I have zero sense of accomplishment as a lvl 80 with full exotic gear.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I think defined roles are critical in any teamwork focused activity. The way GW2 is right now, it feels like a bunch of soloers doing things at the same time, rather than a group of people doing it together, if that makes any sense.


Yes, that makes sense and I can see why you would feel that way. I can only hope that the group feeling like a bunch of soloers instead of a team is a flaw of the dungeon's designs, and maybe they will be able to fix that with better designed dungeons. *Disclaimer* I haven't been able to do many dungeons yet because I'm addicted to WvW. For now, I am ok with the "Chaos Teamwork" because of the class freedom it brings.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> Can someone give me a quick synopsis of GW2? Basically, I play games for PvP, like to be able to solo if possible, and am almost 30 years old now so absolutely despise games that require me to grind for a long time before being able to actually play at a fun and competitive level.
> How does GW2 fit into this? I never played GW1, but have tried almost every MMORPG ever made prior to a year or two ago.


You're probably going to get a lot of mixed opinions on this. As someone who enjoys organized, competitive PvP, GW2 doesn't even come close to scratching that itch. The teamwork just isn't there.

I'd equate GW2's PvP to something like Call of Duty, whereas GW1/DotA/etc. PvP is more like Counter Strike.

In one, you can hop on for an hour, get some kills/instant gratification and log off. Doesn't really matter what you do one way or the other, unless you're incredibly good or atrociously bad, you won't make much of a difference. In the other, you will bring your team down if you play poorly, and you can carry your team to victory if you play well, but generally you and your team need to work together and support eachother to be successful.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You're probably going to get a lot of mixed opinions on this. As someone who enjoys organized, competitive PvP, GW2 doesn't even come close to scratching that itch. The teamwork just isn't there.
> I'd equate GW2's PvP to something like Call of Duty, whereas GW1/DotA/etc. PvP is more like Counter Strike.
> In one, you can hop on for an hour, get some kills/instant gratification and log off. Doesn't really matter what you do one way or the other, unless you're incredibly good or atrociously bad, you won't make much of a difference. In the other, you will bring your team down if you play poorly, and you can carry your team to victory if you play well, but generally you and your team need to work together and support eachother to be successful.


GW2 WvW is more like BF3...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GW2 WvW is more like BF3...


Yeah, that's what I said.
Quote:


> can hop on for an hour, get some kills/instant gratification and log off. Doesn't really matter what you do one way or the other, unless you're incredibly good or atrociously bad, you won't make much of a difference.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

After updating to the 306.23 drivers, my fps went from 85+ to 65+ but with minimal lag when turning or anything. Now after getting the 306.63 drivers, I'm sitting back up at 85+ on my sig rig. Very happy.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You're probably going to get a lot of mixed opinions on this. As someone who enjoys organized, competitive PvP, GW2 doesn't even come close to scratching that itch. The teamwork just isn't there.
> I'd equate GW2's PvP to something like Call of Duty, whereas GW1/DotA/etc. PvP is more like Counter Strike.
> In one, you can hop on for an hour, get some kills/instant gratification and log off. Doesn't really matter what you do one way or the other, unless you're incredibly good or atrociously bad, you won't make much of a difference. In the other, you will bring your team down if you play poorly, and you can carry your team to victory if you play well, but generally you and your team need to work together and support eachother to be successful.


Exactly how I feel after I hopped into Dota 2 games with my friends (or even random people).

When I play GW2's PvP or WvW, it feels so bland. Holding points/towers/supply camps/etc. then what? It's pretty much the same thing all over again. Strategy? I mentioned someone mentioned about it here and how there are some involved in WvW. From my point of view, it still boils down to who has a larger zerg ball in a particular battleground (= more money theoretically = more siege weapons = more wins).

On the other hand, when I play dota and you coordinate with your team for a perfect gank where you wipe out the enemy team and proceed to stomp their base and win the game, that feeling is the best. Same as when my heart is pounding as I try to escape with two or three people chasing me, with a silver of hitpoint left. GW2 offers none of that to me, really. Dungeon = l2dodge or you're down in three hits with crappy armor, guaranteed. Teamwork? Who needs one as long as everyone keeps dpsing the guardian/bosses. Heal? Everyone can tend themselves. Support? lol stuff like projectile reflection is useless when bosses have millions of hp and they deal damage just enough to kill you in three hits. Stupid reflection won't make a tiny dent in their hp bar. In WvW, again, it's the bigger zergball that wins in any clashes. Stuff like protection/reflection only serve to deter the enemy from attacking, and vice versa.

Maybe it's because I'm suck at playing at guardian, but still.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> ew.. surely you're not serious.


Yes, joke aside I realise it's funny to most but it feels much smoother to me than when my fps was 60+ sometimes but 25-30 the next minute, now it's always 25-30. My graphics card runs quieter and cooler too







Note my PC hasn't really had a good upgrade in a while, so when the FPS sometimes goes up to 60 I really notice... It's like feet in front of the fire, feet on cold floor, feet in front of the fire and then feet in a cold floor and the accompanying noises one would make would match my experience perfectly.

I'm playing like a mad-woman and I just hit 66 and still developing my Mesmer skills, having a lot of fun with this. It's pretty awesome how many types of builds one can make. I'm not sure why I'm not 80 and burnt out on content because I play as much as some others... maybe I spend too much time looking at small things like NPC conversations and pretending I'm having a picnic at the rivers.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You're probably going to get a lot of mixed opinions on this. As someone who enjoys organized, competitive PvP, GW2 doesn't even come close to scratching that itch. The teamwork just isn't there.
> I'd equate GW2's PvP to something like Call of Duty, whereas GW1/DotA/etc. PvP is more like Counter Strike.
> In one, you can hop on for an hour, get some kills/instant gratification and log off. Doesn't really matter what you do one way or the other, unless you're incredibly good or atrociously bad, you won't make much of a difference. In the other, you will bring your team down if you play poorly, and you can carry your team to victory if you play well, but generally you and your team need to work together and support eachother to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel after I hopped into Dota 2 games with my friends (or even random people).
> 
> When I play GW2's PvP or WvW, it feels so bland. Holding points/towers/supply camps/etc. then what? It's pretty much the same thing all over again. Strategy? I mentioned someone mentioned about it here and how there are some involved in WvW. From my point of view, it still boils down to who has a larger zerg ball in a particular battleground (= more money theoretically = more siege weapons = more wins).
> 
> On the other hand, when I play dota and you coordinate with your team for a perfect gank where you wipe out the enemy team and proceed to stomp their base and win the game, that feeling is the best. Same as when my heart is pounding as I try to escape with two or three people chasing me, with a silver of hitpoint left. GW2 offers none of that to me, really. Dungeon = l2dodge or you're down in three hits with crappy armor, guaranteed. Teamwork? Who needs one as long as everyone keeps dpsing the guardian/bosses. Heal? Everyone can tend themselves. Support? lol stuff like projectile reflection is useless when bosses have millions of hp and they deal damage just enough to kill you in three hits. Stupid reflection won't make a tiny dent in their hp bar. In WvW, again, it's the bigger zergball that wins in any clashes. Stuff like protection/reflection only serve to deter the enemy from attacking, and vice versa.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm suck at playing at guardian, but still.
Click to expand...

Larger zergs =/= a win. Many a time I've zerg busted on DAOC and WAR. There's tactics, but the games still new and people haven't developed their own things to do yet. In DAOC soloers got together and created a small spot in a zone, and so did the 8v8 crowd.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. People don't realize that. Essentially every class in GW2 plays and fights the same. You have no roles. That makes for a snorefest.
> I for one loved the orchestra and organization required to defeat epic events in EQ1. You had a massive sense of accomplishment. In GW2, I have zero sense of accomplishment as a lvl 80 with full exotic gear.


I'm going to have to argue with you on that point. The classes only play the same if you are making boring PVE builds to solo things, then all you solo'ers end up together. More people would notice the difference in the classes if anyone actually took the time to make interesting build, if even a simple one. Do you own the game? Take 10 seconds and google a shortbow mobility pvp build. Heck, pull up a youtube video even. Take that build into sPvP. Then turn around and build that invincible guardian build everyone whines about in the sPvP forums and play that too. Then make a hammer-rifle stun/knockdown warrior.

These builds all play very different. The thief build can be very effective in PvP without even attacking or doing damage at all. This single build can pretty much win any match again a team who tries to stick together in a large group, which happens far too often. How could you say that plays the same as any other class?

These builds also do a good job representing some of the new roles the game gives you. In this case, the guardian is point control, the warrior is damage/control, and the thief is support. A warrior/guardian/engineer/necro has NO POSSIBLE WAY to fill that same mobility/support role as the thief does since that build is just blindingly fast. A thief has NO POSSIBLE WAY of playing point control as well as that guardian. You have to look at the unique advantage each class gives you and create a build around breaking that mechanic as best you can. You also need to actually PLAY your roll. That guardian build is pretty useless if he is running between points all day, and visa versa for the thief.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Speaking of builds, I really wish they gave you actual control over your whole skill bar like in GW1, versus being limited to set skills per weapon (minus the 6-0 hotkeys).


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Larger zergs =/= a win. Many a time I've zerg busted on DAOC and WAR. There's tactics, but the games still new and people haven't developed their own things to do yet. In DAOC soloers got together and created a small spot in a zone, and so did the 8v8 crowd.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


I am happy to say I saw the my first zerg siege bust strat yesterday. Unfortunately, it was the other team that did it to us. We (the attackers) were sieging their keep. They had a mesmer create a portal behind their wall and get stealth and swiftness from someone else. He then ran as fast as he could to our cats/ballistas while chaining his own stealth skills. Once he got to them, he created the other part of his portal and 30+ people would all pop out and destroy the our siege gear before those keeping the ramparts clear knew what was going on. Then they had us pinned against the keep wall and slaughtered many people as the confusion scattered our people







.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am happy to say I saw the my first zerg siege bust strat yesterday. Unfortunately, it was the other team that did it to us. We (the attackers) were sieging their keep. They had a mesmer create a portal behind their wall and get stealth and swiftness from someone else. He then ran as fast as he could to our cats/ballistas while chaining his own stealth skills. Once he got to them, he created the other part of his portal and 30+ people would all pop out and destroy the our siege gear before those keeping the ramparts clear knew what was going on. Then they had us pinned against the keep wall and slaughtered many people as the confusion scattered our people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really, REALLY, love this game when people actually know how to play.

Thats awesome.


----------



## Myrtl

This is kind of a minor complaint, but Dagger Storm with 15+ stacks of might hurts so much. So hard to get in melee range to interrupt it because of the cripple and they are immune to projectiles while its going on. Get a few thiefs to coordinate and I could see that causing enough confusion to scatter the zerg. Just have to have people follow up on that before the zerg reforms like the T-1000.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> This sounds promising I'm going to test this right away, thank you!


I'm getting the ambient occlusion, transparent texture thing every now and then with this version still.









Guess it's time to roll back again..


----------



## BeastRider

Can't wait to try the new driver. Quick question, how come this driver doesn't show up even if I set up my NVIDIA Control panel to update to even beta drivers? Even when I manually click update it says no updates available?







If it weren't for this forum I wouldn't have known about the new driver. Hope it helps, my fps ranges from 45-75 and it's very annoying. Hope this keeps me at 70 or 65 stable so my Virtu MVP can kick in. I have reflections set to "all" though, don't wanna set it to "terrain and sky" lol, maybe it's a pride thing..







I am set to the "windowed fullscreen" mode which definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. People don't realize that. Essentially every class in GW2 plays and fights the same. You have no roles. That makes for a snorefest.


Agreed, GvG's (if they ever arrive) wont be any near as epic as they were in GW1, I also think the way weapon skills work now will hinder that greatly. PvP in GW1 was probably the most intense PVP in any MMO, if you werent a well drilled team with defined rolls and responsibilities - along with a well thought out team build, you never stood a chance.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, I got the game. Not sure I like it much. I only paid $35, luckily. I'm just not really understand what to do or anything like that. It doesn't tell you much. I've played many MMO's, and this is the first time I have no idea what abilities to use at the right moments. I didn't even know I could roll backwards for 3 days.


I've played many MMORPGs as well and I was absolutely amazed to see that ANet has delivered this time. It's definitely different than most of the MMORPGs rolled out from the Chinese factories.

It took me a couple days to understand most of what is going on. I recommend you to find a guild and join their VOIP channel, you would definitely get some valuable information from there.

If you like a more straight forward game, perhaps it's time to go back to RuneScape and complete the beginner island again.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, I got the game. Not sure I like it much. I only paid $35, luckily. I'm just not really understand what to do or anything like that. It doesn't tell you much. I've played many MMO's, and this is the first time I have no idea what abilities to use at the right moments. I didn't even know I could roll backwards for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I've played many MMORPGs as well and I was absolutely amazed to see that ANet has delivered this time. It's definitely different than most of the MMORPGs rolled out from the Chinese factories.
> 
> It took me a couple days to understand most of what is going on. I recommend you to find a guild and join their VOIP channel, you would definitely get some valuable information from there.
> 
> If you like a more straight forward game, perhaps it's time to go back to RuneScape and complete the beginner island again.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the dismissive attitude. I expected more on OCN.

I'm not asking for it to hold my hand. It just kind of throws you to the wolves. I'd expect a basic tutorial or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Thanks for the dismissive attitude. I expected more on OCN.
> I'm not asking for it to hold my hand. It just kind of throws you to the wolves. I'd expect a basic tutorial or something.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


you should have been in beta when there was no tutorial what so ever.

I've been on a gw2 break for almost 2 weeks now and I still really don't have the feeling I'm missing out on anything, my guess is because I'm a pve player...and gw2 has not impressed me 100% in that department. I know I am in minority but I really WISHED gw2 had actual raids.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you should have been in beta when there was no tutorial what so ever.
> I've been on a gw2 break for almost 2 weeks now and I still really don't have the feeling I'm missing out on anything, my guess is because I'm a pve player...and gw2 has not impressed me 100% in that department. I know I am in minority but I really WISHED gw2 had actual raids.


I had a fun event last night in the Charr area. It may not be on the level of a raid, but it starts off as a multi step chain event that eventually opens a portal to a mini dungeon. You can only enter the mini dungeon through the portal from the event. From there, you have to work together to solve several puzzles and fight your way past the flame legion. At the end, there was a semi hard champ (underwater) and a rare chest that gave about 4 or so items. Nothing major, but I had fun and it took about 20 minutes.


----------



## BeastRider

PvE has been a blast! For me anyway. I like the completion style where completing maps 100% gives me a great sense of fulfillment. I am the type of gamer who wants to complete games 100%. Games such as Assassin's Creed and Batman: Arkham City/Asylum are some of my favorite games. Guild Wars 2 is the only MMO that provides this sandbox style map completion system that I know of and at the same time delivers epic graphics and sceneries.

On a side note, got the new driver and honestly I don't think there's much of a difference..Maybe with reflections set to "terrain and sky"? At around 56-70 fps atm. Wish I could get a stable 60 but IDK if that's asking too much..Never thought an MMO would stress my GTX 680 this much lol.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I had a fun event last night in the Charr area. It may not be on the level of a raid, but it starts off as a multi step chain event that eventually opens a portal to a mini dungeon. You can only enter the mini dungeon through the portal from the event. From there, you have to work together to solve several puzzles and fight your way past the flame legion. At the end, there was a semi hard champ (underwater) and a rare chest that gave about 4 or so items. Nothing major, but I had fun and it took about 20 minutes.


i did this yesterday for the first time and it was a blast!


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Agreed, GvG's (if they ever arrive) wont be any near as epic as they were in GW1, I also think the way weapon skills work now will hinder that greatly. PvP in GW1 was probably the most intense PVP in any MMO, if you werent a well drilled team with defined rolls and responsibilities - along with a well thought out team build, you never stood a chance.


You've clearly never played TPvP.
In tournament PvP, there is definite structure. Different classes are assigned different roles.

Guardians and Engineers are often bunkers/control nodes.
Thieves usually support in a team fight, take out/shoot the trebuchet.
Mesmers, Thieves and Eles usually roam and help where needed.

The thing is, these aren't totally defined. Another class could indeed do another's job, but certain classes are better built for it.
The fact that any class can play how they want is the glory of it. I can build my mesmer with toughness and condition damage and stand on that point all day long and be a perfectly fine Bunker. If I want to be a glasscannon, I can. The versatility you have in this game is tremendous. You can take on almost any role, with any class. (Obviously not a healer really, but team fights go on for long enough...)

If you're having trouble in dungeons because you don't have the "trinity", you're doing it wrong.
Take the Searing Effigy, the last boss of the first path of CoF, for instance. You need to keep constant DPS on him while maintaining poison and you cannot die. It's no small task. A random group will most likely not do it. If your team does not know their class, you're going to fail.

The game lets you play how you want rather than trapping you into one roll.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you should have been in beta when there was no tutorial what so ever.


Yeah, that was fantastic. (no sarcasm) Now I can't even pick up most games without getting stuck in an hour long sequence that teaches me how to use my keyboard and that killing bad guys is a good idea. "Use left click to shoot!" I ONLY HAVE TWO MOUSE BUTTONS. I think I can figure that out on my own.

I would love to see the reaction from people if a company actually released an old-school style sandbox MMO. I mean really old school. Losing gear when you die, near-constant pvp enabled, economy controling, scam filled, backstabbing, unforgiving open world of wild west goodness. People can barely figure out how to play GW2 and it only makes slight (in the grand scheme) changes and people are running around with their pants on their heads confused about how to play their classes. As much as this seems completely the opposite of GW2, I kinda miss that end of the spectrum sometimes. It might just be nostalgia, but there aren't exactly many modern options in this genre right now. Maybe that Arch Age game? People seem excited about that but I haven't done much research on it.


----------



## Fortunex

DayZ goes back to that old-school hardcore type of game, but it's not much of an RPG.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> PvE has been a blast! For me anyway. I like the completion style where completing maps 100% gives me a great sense of fulfillment. I am the type of gamer who wants to complete games 100%. Games such as Assassin's Creed and Batman: Arkham City/Asylum are some of my favorite games. Guild Wars 2 is the only MMO that provides this sandbox style map completion system that I know of and at the same time delivers epic graphics and sceneries.
> 
> On a side note, got the new driver and honestly I don't think there's much of a difference..Maybe with reflections set to "terrain and sky"? At around 56-70 fps atm. Wish I could get a stable 60 but IDK if that's asking too much..Never thought an MMO would stress my GTX 680 this much lol.


I'm just not understanding how some of y'all with top end cards are getting the same performance I am with a 560ti.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I would love to see the reaction from people if a company actually released an old-school style sandbox MMO. I mean really old school. Losing gear when you die, near-constant pvp enabled, economy controling, scam filled, backstabbing, unforgiving open world of wild west goodness.


I miss stealing people's garlic in town and hiding until guards couldn't be called. Then taunting the person I stole from to flag on me so I could kill them with the deadly poisoned newb dagger in my backpack (people never expect the thief to fight back in town). Aww no garlic? You can't cure that poison and now I get all the gear on you. The good old UO days.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I would love to see the reaction from people if a company actually released an old-school style sandbox MMO. I mean really old school. Losing gear when you die, near-constant pvp enabled, economy controling, scam filled, backstabbing, unforgiving open world of wild west goodness. People can barely figure out how to play GW2 and it only makes slight (in the grand scheme) changes and people are running around with their pants on their heads confused about how to play their classes. As much as this seems completely the opposite of GW2, I kinda miss that end of the spectrum sometimes. It might just be nostalgia, but there aren't exactly many modern options in this genre right now. Maybe that Arch Age game? People seem excited about that but I haven't done much research on it.


Mortal Online.. It had a pretty rough launch and appears to still be a bugged out mess. Surprised it's still going.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> I would love to see the reaction from people if a company actually released an old-school style sandbox MMO. I mean really old school. Losing gear when you die, near-constant pvp enabled, economy controling, scam filled, backstabbing, unforgiving open world of wild west goodness. People can barely figure out how to play GW2 and it only makes slight (in the grand scheme) changes and people are running around with their pants on their heads confused about how to play their classes. As much as this seems completely the opposite of GW2, I kinda miss that end of the spectrum sometimes. It might just be nostalgia, but there aren't exactly many modern options in this genre right now. Maybe that Arch Age game? People seem excited about that but I haven't done much research on it.


Darkfall and it flopped


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I had a fun event last night in the Charr area. It may not be on the level of a raid, but it starts off as a multi step chain event that eventually opens a portal to a mini dungeon. You can only enter the mini dungeon through the portal from the event. From there, you have to work together to solve several puzzles and fight your way past the flame legion. At the end, there was a semi hard champ (underwater) and a rare chest that gave about 4 or so items. Nothing major, but I had fun and it took about 20 minutes.


During the first week of release, upon completion a chest would spawn for everyone that participated, so you'd be literally swimming in a sea of chests, all lootable of course. I filled my bags many times with that.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> Can someone give me a quick synopsis of GW2? Basically, I play games for PvP, like to be able to solo if possible, and am almost 30 years old now so absolutely despise games that require me to grind for a long time before being able to actually play at a fun and competitive level.
> How does GW2 fit into this? I never played GW1, but have tried almost every MMORPG ever made prior to a year or two ago.


This response may be a bit late, but I'm in the same age bracket as you and I LOVE GW2. I played UO and EQ when they first came out, haven't touched a modern MMO since. WoW is complete filth IMO, as are most modern MMOs. WoW, etc...are great for people with plenty of time on their hands. GW2 is different, it can be completely casual. I play in short spurts, one hour is typical, sometimes I get sucked in by the big events. But generally, its really easy to log out and walk away. The game is great for soloing and those that don't have a ton of time on their hands. At no point does this game feel like a grind to me. I'm level 40 and its taken me a month. I can't comment on PvP, I am waiting to get closer to 80 to test those waters...


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm just not understanding how some of y'all with top end cards are getting the same performance I am with a 560ti.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Did you change anything in NVIDIA settings or do anything different? What are ur in game settings? I'm desperate here, GW2 is the first game I've been playing with my sig rig and I gotta admit I'm not blown away performance wise..I mean IDK if it's the DX9, or if it's the game's coding, or if I'm doing anything wrong or whatever..Starting to think I have a faulty card or something..:|


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> This response may be a bit late, but I'm in the same age bracket as you and I LOVE GW2. I played UO and EQ when they first came out, haven't touched a modern MMO since. WoW is complete filth IMO, as are most modern MMOs. WoW, etc...are great for people with plenty of time on their hands. GW2 is different, it can be completely casual. I play in short spurts, one hour is typical, sometimes I get sucked in by the big events. But generally, its really easy to log out and walk away. The game is great for soloing and those that don't have a ton of time on their hands. At no point does this game feel like a grind to me. I'm level 40 and its taken me a month. I can't comment on PvP, I am waiting to get closer to 80 to test those waters...


+1 for this. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm just not understanding how some of y'all with top end cards are getting the same performance I am with a 560ti.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Maybe show us a screenshot of your video settings in GW2?


----------



## arctia

Best part of GW2 for people with not a lot of time is the daily achievement. You get a massive chunk of exp for completing the daily requirements. So if you only play an hour a day, you can easily maximize exp in that hour. You'll be 80 in no time after playing like that for a few weeks.

And also there isn't too much difference in gear. The difference between rare and exotic is minimal. No time to grind for exotic gear? Get rare gear instead. And exotic gears are not even that hard to get. You don't need to spend massive amount of time to grind for the best gear to compete.


----------



## BeastRider

Update: Playing GW2 right now and IDK if it's because of the area I'm in or whatever but my fps seems to be stable at 70-80. Sometimes it dips to around 65 but doesn't go much lower. Didn't do anything but kept Lucid Virtu MVP on (if you have it, I think it helps keep fps consistent). Again my settings are maxed out both in NVIDIA panel and in game, this includes reflections set to "all" and resolution set to "windowed fullscreen". Only thing I did differently was update my driver to the 306.63 and turn on virtu mvp.


----------



## drbaltazar

guys dont enable fxaa and morphological!chose one or the other!i would ditch fxaa if you use amd,and activate it if you use nvidia!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Hit level 80 and 50% Map completion. I find it hard just to grind for better gear now. Stopped playing now.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Hit level 80 and 50% Map completion. I find it hard just to grind for better gear now. Stopped playing now.


Especially when you don't need better gear for anything except looks.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Especially when you don't need better gear for anything except looks.


Could you elaborate on this? Sorry level 34 here. What's the end game of GW2 about PvE wise? I mean what do you mean no difference except for looks?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Could you elaborate on this? Sorry level 34 here. What's the end game of GW2 about PvE wise? I mean what do you mean no difference except for looks?


I mean that you can do all the 80 content in green or higher level 70+ gear


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Could you elaborate on this? Sorry level 34 here. What's the end game of GW2 about PvE wise? I mean what do you mean no difference except for looks?


Once you are Level 80 all people do is stay in this zone in the last part of the map to the live quest. They follow of them. This way then get loot and karma. The funny thing is that there are so many people there if a wave of monsters come its done sin literally 2s. If you are not really strong then you will not get any kills and no loot for you. Basically grinding. I did it for 1 hour and said to my self there are better ways to spend time. Now i am debating if i should do the other 50%.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I hit level 80 last Sunday. Worked on catching up on my personal story which I had not done for over 20 levels. Finally made it to Orr. Man that place can be brutal. I've decided I need to get better armor/weapons first.


----------



## minorhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Update: Playing GW2 right now and IDK if it's because of the area I'm in or whatever but my fps seems to be stable at 70-80. Sometimes it dips to around 65 but doesn't go much lower. Didn't do anything but kept Lucid Virtu MVP on (if you have it, I think it helps keep fps consistent). Again my settings are maxed out both in NVIDIA panel and in game, this includes reflections set to "all" and resolution set to "windowed fullscreen". Only thing I did differently was update my driver to the 306.63 and turn on virtu mvp.


Virtu mvp made the game feel so much better for me and no tearing anymore, it also works good on other games too! Not going to play games without it anymore


----------



## BankaiKiller

Game is boring after you hit 80 and are decked out in all exotic gear and runes. The only thing left in pve to do is the very LONG grind of trying to get your legendary weapon. I just quit when I read the requirements for that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Game is boring after you hit 80 and are decked out in all exotic gear and runes. The only thing left in pve to do is the very LONG grind of trying to get your legendary weapon. I just quit when I read the requirements for that.


Lol what are they. I know that getting to 80 ~ 90 Hours for me. Probably getting a Legendary weapon is like 500 hours.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lol what are they. I know that getting to 80 ~ 90 Hours for me. Probably getting a Legendary weapon is like 500 hours.


See for yourself: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Legendary_weapon


----------



## Obrien

Yeah like Obby in gw1, I'm not getting a legendary weapon. I am however, perfectly happy to get tier 3 cultural or a dungeon set (once I start doing dungeons -.-) Besides, after 100% on my char its WvW or work on another char until the next chunk of the game comes out. I'm sure that'll keep me occupied until R2TW.

I think people don't understand that GW2 is not supposed to be the be all and end all of your gaming experience. If your bored, go do something else until you want to come back, or start another character and learn a new playstyle. I know much of my late GW1 experience was just helping others work on their HoM while I ground a few titles.

Finally, a game where alts are encouraged.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Finally, a game where alts are encouraged.


Yeah and I am doomed.

Hello! My name is Myrtl and I am a alt-o-holic...


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm just not understanding how some of y'all with top end cards are getting the same performance I am with a 560ti.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change anything in NVIDIA settings or do anything different? What are ur in game settings? I'm desperate here, GW2 is the first game I've been playing with my sig rig and I gotta admit I'm not blown away performance wise..I mean IDK if it's the DX9, or if it's the game's coding, or if I'm doing anything wrong or whatever..Starting to think I have a faulty card or something..:|
Click to expand...

In game settings are all set to high. Lowest I've dipped was 20 in a huge pve fight. I've not changed anything in my nvidia settings. I've got it set for high performance.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## djriful

My second 80 semi-exotic geared.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I miss stealing people's garlic in town and hiding until guards couldn't be called. Then taunting the person I stole from to flag on me so I could kill them with the deadly poisoned newb dagger in my backpack (people never expect the thief to fight back in town). Aww no garlic? You can't cure that poison and now I get all the gear on you. The good old UO days.


Eudemons Online used to have those features and that's why I used to play it. My guess is it's almost a ghost town now or changed drastically.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My second 80 semi-exotic geared.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1072912/


What hood is that?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Finally, a game where alts are encouraged.


Every single race has a unique storyline up to about level 50 I believe, it's great!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Yeah like Obby in gw1, I'm not getting a legendary weapon. I am however, perfectly happy to get tier 3 cultural or a dungeon set (once I start doing dungeons -.-) Besides, after 100% on my char its WvW or work on another char until the next chunk of the game comes out. I'm sure that'll keep me occupied until R2TW.
> I think people don't understand that GW2 is not supposed to be the be all and end all of your gaming experience. If your bored, go do something else until you want to come back, or start another character and learn a new playstyle. I know much of my late GW1 experience was just helping others work on their HoM while I ground a few titles.
> Finally, a game where alts are encouraged.


That is what I like about this game, I don't feel compelled to keep playing because I've paid my money and I'm done. I haven't walked away yet, I tried playing Borderlands 2 but I just wanted to get back to my mesmer. But because there is no monthly subscription, I don't feel compelled to play all the time. I'm level 44, and I already feel like I got my $60 worth.

I will say the community can be odd in the sense that interaction is just incidental to you getting that next POI, vista, boss kill, etc...Its so funny how often I see people be dicks and agro a bunch of mobs near a skill point and just run by so they can grab the point and then run. But this isn't always the case, I like seeing the genuine cooperation that happens too.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> In game settings are all set to high. Lowest I've dipped was 20 in a huge pve fight. I've not changed anything in my nvidia settings. I've got it set for high performance.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


That's why you're getting more FPS. I have some settings on ultra.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> That's why you're getting more FPS. I have some settings on ultra.


Think he meant max settings. Well I'm hitting 100 now on peak moments, but it quickly dips to 90 once you start walking and drops to around 65-70 when heavy stuff happens. Big improvement from the 55-70fps I was getting before. Maybe it's the new driver, maybe it's the virtu mvp, maybe it's both. Just keep in game vsync off and let virtu do it's job. Funny thing is Street Fighter x Tekken tears even when virtu mvp is on, have to turn on vsync in game for it to not tear.

I especially like how the game encourages people to help others. It doesn't force you to help, but it heavily encourages you. Like often when I see someone trying to take down a champion/veteran monster by himself, it's instinct for me to go and help him. Same goes with skill challenges and events, it's just a lot of fun for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just killed the first Dragon Today in the North. Really fun event and lots of drop. Are there any other Dragons?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just killed the first Dragon Today in the North. Really fun event and lots of drop. Are there any other Dragons?


There are 3 world dragons. The Shatterer in Blazeridge Steppes, Tequatl The Sunless in Sparkfly Fen, and Claw of Jormag in Frostgorge Sound, which I think is the one you're referring to.

Claw of Jormag is definitely the most interesting fight of the three for me.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> In game settings are all set to high. Lowest I've dipped was 20 in a huge pve fight. I've not changed anything in my nvidia settings. I've got it set for high performance.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you're getting more FPS. I have some settings on ultra.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I honestly don't see much improvement in certain settings. Definitely did not see any difference here nor in BF3 from high to ultra.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm not on 306.63 yet. Been somewhat lackadaisical about that. Running 306.23

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm not on 306.63 yet. Been somewhat lackadaisical about that. Running 306.23
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


They're much better than the other two 306 releases by far from when I used them. Sadly, all of the 306 drivers give me the transparent texture bug, including these. I'm stuck on 304.79.









You should definitely upgrade.


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> There are 3 world dragons. The Shatterer in Blazeridge Steppes, Tequatl The Sunless in Sparkfly Fen, and Claw of Jormag in Frostgorge Sound, which I think is the one you're referring to.
> Claw of Jormag is definitely the most interesting fight of the three for me.


I agree. Shatt and teqtl really has no dynamic to it. And the area is awesome too. And i agree to the topic a couple of pages back about level 80 and grinding. I have actually stopped playing 2 hrs after i got 80. I really dont feel like grinding and grinding in gw2 is boring compared to d3 (my opinion). Right now, im just spending time on sc2 and csgo until gw2 level cap increases or d3 pvp comes.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'm not on 306.63 yet. Been somewhat lackadaisical about that. Running 306.23
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> They're much better than the other two 306 releases by far from when I used them. Sadly, all of the 306 drivers give me the transparent texture bug, including these. I'm stuck on 304.79.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely upgrade.
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go tonight after work. I've pretty decent performance as is, but if I can get 10 more fps, what the hell, ya know?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> My dislike of the "holy trinity" started with EQ. I remember a point in time where I could sit and wait for an hour or more spamming "Rogue LFG". I got really good at the mini game Gems during this point in time, but I got bored out of my mind pre-Gems. It could be incredibly hard to get a group formed because you would be missing a healer or a tank. Getting in a top raiding guild or having a group of available friends was the only way to cut your LFG down to under an hour. WoW also had this problem when it started. The group finding feature really helped a lot, but I have still sat there for a while in Org waiting for queue.
> With GW2, I can see how "tanks and healers" don't feel special anymore. They are no longer "special". They are now one of five people and they are just like everyone else. No more instant queue times for them! People think this is a bad thing, but I disagree.
> I see, "Looking for one more for *insert dungeon*" instead of LF Healer or LF Tank while ten DPS shout LFG. I see people able to play the class they WANT to play instead of saying "let me switch over to my tank so we can get this group finally moving", or "I really need to level up a tank/healer so I can get in a group".
> WoW improved EQ's Gems mini game with the auto grouping. To me, this is the next direction on improving the group finder.


I miss the trinity because I've always enjoyed playing healer classes. I absolutely loved being able to log on and just say lvl XX healer LFG and being spammed with 10 invite offers within seconds. And as a healer I felt I was actually the most important member of the group. I also really enjoyed being healer in PVP, something that is usually kind of rare. I would just find the deadliest player in the game and team up with them and keep them healed to make them even more deadly.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> My dislike of the "holy trinity" started with EQ. I remember a point in time where I could sit and wait for an hour or more spamming "Rogue LFG". I got really good at the mini game Gems during this point in time, but I got bored out of my mind pre-Gems. It could be incredibly hard to get a group formed because you would be missing a healer or a tank. Getting in a top raiding guild or having a group of available friends was the only way to cut your LFG down to under an hour. WoW also had this problem when it started. The group finding feature really helped a lot, but I have still sat there for a while in Org waiting for queue.
> With GW2, I can see how "tanks and healers" don't feel special anymore. They are no longer "special". They are now one of five people and they are just like everyone else. No more instant queue times for them! People think this is a bad thing, but I disagree.
> I see, "Looking for one more for *insert dungeon*" instead of LF Healer or LF Tank while ten DPS shout LFG. I see people able to play the class they WANT to play instead of saying "let me switch over to my tank so we can get this group finally moving", or "I really need to level up a tank/healer so I can get in a group".
> WoW improved EQ's Gems mini game with the auto grouping. To me, this is the next direction on improving the group finder.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the trinity because I've always enjoyed playing healer classes. I absolutely loved being able to log on and just say lvl XX healer LFG and being spammed with 10 invite offers within seconds. And as a healer I felt I was actually the most important member of the group. I also really enjoyed being healer in PVP, something that is usually kind of rare. I would just find the deadliest player in the game and team up with them and keep them healed to make them even more deadly.
Click to expand...

I'll admit I miss being a main healer in pvp games like WAR and DAOC. However, I've specced my guardian top perform like a healer. Not exactly the same, but I sort of get the fix.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope*
> 
> I miss the trinity because I've always enjoyed playing healer classes. I absolutely loved being able to log on and just say lvl XX healer LFG and being spammed with 10 invite offers within seconds. And as a healer I felt I was actually the most important member of the group. I also really enjoyed being healer in PVP, something that is usually kind of rare. I would just find the deadliest player in the game and team up with them and keep them healed to make them even more deadly.


I tried to like healing. I really did. I even leveled a pally, shaman and druid with the goal to use them as a healer. After I figured I didn't like healing on one, I thought maybe I would enjoy the healing mechanics of one of the other classes. Healing just wasn't for me, but I had a lot of fun tanking (and dpsing). This probably plays a part in why I like GW2. Who's the tank? Whoever currently has agro!


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope*
> 
> I miss the trinity because I've always enjoyed playing healer classes. I absolutely loved being able to log on and just say lvl XX healer LFG and being spammed with 10 invite offers within seconds. And as a healer I felt I was actually the most important member of the group. I also really enjoyed being healer in PVP, something that is usually kind of rare. I would just find the deadliest player in the game and team up with them and keep them healed to make them even more deadly.


I feel pretty indifferent towards the trinity. I've always been a huge fan of classes that can at least tank, and if they could heal as well it was much better. In WoW I played a druid, in Rift I was a cleric, in SWTOR I was a Juggernaut, and now in GW2 I can play pretty much anything because all classes can tank (to an extent) and heal. The standard trinity was awesome for a PvE based game, makes the characters feel important, but for PvP I like GW2s approach better. It feels more balanced.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

The Druid from WoW was probably the only "healer" class that I really enjoyed playing. It was very much a jack-of-all-trades class with loads of options. I could always move fast on any terrain, had incombat and out of combat revives, cheap flying, etc. I also liked how efficient HOT's were vs. burst healing, and matching the casted level of the spell just enough to negate the damage to save even more mana. Soloing was a breeze because you could spec for DPS but still jump intro druid form and load yourself with HOTs. I have no idea how much of that stuff stayed in the game since I haven't played in years, but it almost seems broken how many options druids had.

As much as I argue against the trinity on this website, I wouldn't mind a truly modern version of it. The biggest problem I have with it is that every game using it feels exactly the same (look at swtor, even the ranges and cooldowns on the skills are almost the same, thats disgusting to me) and it always comes wrapped in the same timewasting ancient design flaws from a decade ago.


----------



## TheRussian1

Are people having luck with CrossFire?

Rig is in the sig, and I am noticing no FPS increase with CF enabled.
One card runs @ basically 100% usage; when I have CF enabled GPU1 usage drops to about 35-40%, and GPU2 usage is about 100%...........but no noticible FPS increase.

Settings are 1080p, everything maxed ASIDE from the best supersampling, vsync is on and I use Afterburner 60fps cap.

I am not getting terrible FPS mind you, but would like to see CF add some umph.


----------



## ForNever

Hang in there, eventually a decent crossfire driver will be released for it.


----------



## TheRussian1

Ok, I'll just disable it for now.

FPS is fairly steady as it is.....damn I hate being used to 60fps stable









Game looks ace otherwise.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Ok, I'll just disable it for now.
> 
> FPS is fairly steady as it is.....damn I hate being used to 60fps stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game looks ace otherwise.


Pretty sweet for a dx9 game eh?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## revro

60fps on CF sounds like vertical sync turned on


----------



## CallsignVega

Been reading and commenting on the official forums. Seems ANet is tap dancing around the whole WvW invisible army player culling issue and they have no clue how to fix it.

I also found out that the servers only allow a paltry 500 players per WvW map. So that is only 166 players per side. That is pretty sad, especially for how poor the performance is. I think ANet really skimped on the server hardware.


----------



## BeastRider

Well I just tried my first dungeon (AC story mode) with my guild which consists of 5 people lol (personal buddies). So level cap is 30, and I'm level 40, rest of my Guild is above 30 with the exception of 1 guy who is 27.

Am I the only one that thinks THAT WAS SO FREAKING HARD FOR A LEVEL 30 (ENTRY LEVEL) DUNGEON considering most of us were above level 30 (I know level cap but still, gear has to be worth something as well as elite skill/20 point cap of traits right?! The highest guy was level 47, followed by me who is level 40. I guess it was our first time but REALLY, took us something like 3-4 hours to complete (I lost track of time, 1 minute the sun was shining the next it was dinner time). Each guy/mob felt like a champion where I had to use all skills multiple times and revive team mates/get revived by team mates. We must have died 30 times or more each!

Well at the end of the day I must admit it was fun, though it was difficult. Got pretty shocked at how difficult the dungeon was, but ultimately it got easier as we got used to the different (non trinity) system where everyone has to spam heals. Maybe as we grow we'll learn different strategies/combos but for now Ima do the story and complete maps first. That was a real head ache..:|


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Well I just tried my first dungeon (AC story mode) with my guild which consists of 5 people lol (personal buddies). So level cap is 30, and I'm level 40, rest of my Guild is above 30 with the exception of 1 guy who is 27.
> Am I the only one that thinks THAT WAS SO FREAKING HARD FOR A LEVEL 30 (ENTRY LEVEL) DUNGEON considering most of us were above level 30 (I know level cap but still, gear has to be worth something as well as elite skill/20 point cap of traits right?! The highest guy was level 47, followed by me who is level 40. I guess it was our first time but REALLY, took us something like 3-4 hours to complete (I lost track of time, 1 minute the sun was shining the next it was dinner time). Each guy/mob felt like a champion where I had to use all skills multiple times and revive team mates/get revived by team mates. We must have died 30 times or more each!
> Well at the end of the day I must admit it was fun, though it was difficult. Got pretty shocked at how difficult the dungeon was, but ultimately it got easier as we got used to the different (non trinity) system where everyone has to spam heals. Maybe as we grow we'll learn different strategies/combos but for now Ima do the story and complete maps first. That was a real head ache..:|


AC is surprisingly long. I've heard the explorable mode for it is one of the hardest in the game though.


----------



## Obrien

Yes, AC is evil. Personally I prefer CM.

Anyone else feel like they're walking through the Capital/Mojave Wasteland when playing GW2 now? With only bots to be seen and the occasional wanderer? Probably because I'm in the less played starter areas and mid-level areas grabbing 100% but I'm guessing its just because the majority are focused on their main (which most are lvl 80 or close) and filling those areas.


----------



## mwl5apv

So i got the game a few days ago! i am absolutely loving it thus far. Does OCN have a guild? which server are yall on? I believe i chose the northern shiverpeaks as my home server.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> So i got the game a few days ago! i am absolutely loving it thus far. Does OCN have a guild? which server are yall on? I believe i chose the northern shiverpeaks as my home server.


OCN guild is in Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> So i got the game a few days ago! i am absolutely loving it thus far. Does OCN have a guild? which server are yall on? I believe i chose the northern shiverpeaks as my home server.


Good Sirs and most humble madam I am indeed so very surprised as to wonderment at your choice of server as it is, as it happens, as it may be the server upon which I placed my toonies. It is the most, the very most, the very very most brilliant servings of server there are. I would love to be speaking with you there, and to be perhaps leveling up with most gracious, fabulous and bonkingly great whoever you are. As for who am I. Well I am most definitely Unstableiser.5164, which should be added to your friends list.

The OCN server I think is on one of the North American servers. I would certainly had joined if I didn't have such an affiliation with Scandinavia, of which nations contained within make their homely home on North Shiverpeaks. It is a wonderful community! So spank my bum and call me Ernest.


----------



## zefs

Just thought of sharing some pvp footage with my thief, let me know if you got any questions:


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Yes, AC is evil. Personally I prefer CM.
> Anyone else feel like they're walking through the Capital/Mojave Wasteland when playing GW2 now? With only bots to be seen and the occasional wanderer? Probably because I'm in the less played starter areas and mid-level areas grabbing 100% but I'm guessing its just because the majority are focused on their main (which most are lvl 80 or close) and filling those areas.


Well I just think the map is pretty huge. Sometimes I see a couple guys here and there to help with events/tasks etc, but most of the time I go by myself. I don't mind it really though, levelling is pretty doable alone, I'm more of a "lone wanderer" lol. I'm guessing most of the people are in the high level areas where they should be.

As for me, when I reach level 80, I might go and try get a 100% map completion if I don't get bored.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Been reading and commenting on the official forums. Seems ANet is tap dancing around the whole WvW invisible army player culling issue and they have no clue how to fix it.
> 
> I also found out that the servers only allow a paltry 500 players per WvW map. So that is only 166 players per side. That is pretty sad, especially for how poor the performance is. I think ANet really skimped on the server hardware.


Name one other game that supports more than 500 in one spot at any time? I can't think of any. We would crash the zone in DAOC if we got above 300 people. Do you like slideshows?

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## CallsignVega

There are never 500 players all in one spot. That would mean every single player of all three servers factions on a WvW map are all fighting in the same 100 meters. Ain't no way. The largest battles I've seen that have completely crushed GW2's servers with ghost armies and massive lag have at most 50-100 players per side. DAoC handled those numbers way better 11 years ago.

EvE online handles 500-1000 players far better than GW2 handles 100-200 in a fight. They have failed tremendously in designing WvW battles.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> So i got the game a few days ago! i am absolutely loving it thus far. Does OCN have a guild? which server are yall on? I believe i chose the northern shiverpeaks as my home server.


What's your IGN I can add you anyways, i think we have a couple people on Northern Shiverpeaks iirc


----------



## Unstableiser

Eve had a battle with 3600+ players recently


----------



## Fortunex

Shadowbane also supported massive battles, although I don't know exactly how many players were involved, I'd estimate at least 100 (which is far bigger than anything I've seen in GW2 yet).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Shadowbane also supported massive battles, although I don't know exactly how many players were involved, I'd estimate at least 100 (which is far bigger than anything I've seen in GW2 yet).


Yup. I've just about given up on GW2 WvW after reading on the GW2 forums that the invisible army problem is something they cannot fix.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yup. I've just about given up on GW2 WvW after reading on the GW2 forums that the invisible army problem is something they cannot fix.


Got a link to them admitting defeat? I really don't want this to be true. WvW is pretty frustrating right now. Love everything else.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Good Sirs and most humble madam I am indeed so very surprised as to wonderment at your choice of server as it is, as it happens, as it may be the server upon which I placed my toonies. It is the most, the very most, the very very most brilliant servings of server there are. I would love to be speaking with you there, and to be perhaps leveling up with most gracious, fabulous and bonkingly great whoever you are. As for who am I. Well I am most definitely Unstableiser.5164, which should be added to your friends list.
> The OCN server I think is on one of the North American servers. I would certainly had joined if I didn't have such an affiliation with Scandinavia, of which nations contained within make their homely home on North Shiverpeaks. It is a wonderful community! So spank my bum and call me Ernest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> OCN guild is in Fort Aspenwood.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What's your IGN I can add you anyways, i think we have a couple people on Northern Shiverpeaks iirc


1: ill add you to my friends list!

2: Is the ocn guild decent sized? how active? I rememebr being a part of hte ocn guild in GW1 but there was never anyone on.

3: pm sent.

BTW, for anyone that wants to add me to their friends list, my main characters name is Hooochie. and my account name thing is MWojcik.3715


----------



## mwl5apv

i was in the middle of playing gw2 just 5 minutes ago and while i was sliding down a cliff the game froze. i got a sudden sound of static that came out of my speaker for a split second and the game was unresponsive. I manage to get back to the desktop via ctrl+alt+del and close gw in task manager. Even viewer said the following:

The program Gw2.exe version 1.0.0.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
Process ID: 234
Start Time: 01cda42e3b561eb0
Termination Time: 270
Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe
Report Id:

any idea what it may have been? ive been playing the game alot the last few days and this is the first time its happened. and after a reboot of the computer i am able to play as though nothing happened. firewall issue? game client issues? i remember there being a post in this thread somewehre about creating your own check utility or something

EDIT: only recent changes made to the rig was an update of graphics drivers to 306.23 earlier today.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Got a link to them admitting defeat? I really don't want this to be true. WvW is pretty frustrating right now. Love everything else.


Hang in there mate, I have faith that the devs will be able to fix these in the future, MMOs take time to mature and GW2 is just barely out the gate, as time passes they'll make patches, so slowly but surely we will see improvements. Right now I'm still level 41 so I guess I'm half way through. I'm taking my time levelling and I gotta say I'm enjoying every bit of it.

Just tried PvP for the first time last night and it was enjoyable, though I would say it's not as innovative than the PvE world in GW2. I did enjoy since for some reason I won like 4/6 games I played even though it was my first time lol. I also lead the score board in 1st or second place, IDK if it's the skills or if the ranger class is overpowered. It does seem to be too simple though, like it wasn't thought about enough. It's like the devs put in 1000 hours in building the PvE system then decided "Let's just go with capture the flag for PvP, that always works." and stopped there.

Anyway how do I join WvW? Is this the same as PvP where you're all level 80 and have the same gear?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> i was in the middle of playing gw2 just 5 minutes ago and while i was sliding down a cliff the game froze. i got a sudden sound of static that came out of my speaker for a split second and the game was unresponsive. I manage to get back to the desktop via ctrl+alt+del and close gw in task manager. Even viewer said the following:
> The program Gw2.exe version 1.0.0.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
> Process ID: 234
> Start Time: 01cda42e3b561eb0
> Termination Time: 270
> Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe
> Report Id:
> any idea what it may have been? ive been playing the game alot the last few days and this is the first time its happened. and after a reboot of the computer i am able to play as though nothing happened. firewall issue? game client issues? i remember there being a post in this thread somewehre about creating your own check utility or something
> EDIT: only recent changes made to the rig was an update of graphics drivers to 306.23 earlier today.


I've never experienced this issue myself but my buddies say they all experience game crashes once in a while. You might wanna try out the dev driver for openGL, it may help stability and performance. You can find the driver here:

Nvidia - 306.63 Dev Drivers

Personally it increased my min/ave/max fps by about 15 and keeps it stable.


----------



## mwl5apv

now whats the difference between that one and the geforce drivers? is it the same except in develpoment, or are the openGL drivers different. and install along side of current driver or replace?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> now whats the difference between that one and the geforce drivers? is it the same except in develpoment, or are the openGL drivers different. and install along side of current driver or replace?


It's the same except it has added support for OpenGL which Guild Wars 2 apparantly makes heavy use of. Not really too familiar with the exact science behind it, someone with more knowledge might be able to explain it better. Most people (including me) have been seeing positive results from the driver. Your 460 is still supported so I'd say you should have a go. Plus you can always roll back if you get negative results. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> It's the same except it has added support for OpenGL which Guild Wars 2 apparantly makes heavy use of. Not really too familiar with the exact science behind it, someone with more knowledge might be able to explain it better. Most people (including me) have been seeing positive results from the driver. Your 460 is still supported so I'd say you should have a go. Plus you can always roll back if you get negative results. Just my 2 cents.


awesome. ill go ahead and swap out the two drivers when i get home from work tomorrow. its getting late right now. also, any noted negatively affected performance in other games?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> awesome. ill go ahead and swap out the two drivers when i get home from work tomorrow. its getting late right now. also, any noted negatively affected performance in other games?


The only games I have installed at the moment is Guild Wars 2, Dirt 3, and Street Fighter x Tekken. No negative effects with Dirt 3 or Street Fighter x Tekken. Give it a go and tell me how it goes mate.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hang in there mate, I have faith that the devs will be able to fix these in the future, MMOs take time to mature and GW2 is just barely out the gate, as time passes they'll make patches, so slowly but surely we will see improvements. Right now I'm still level 41 so I guess I'm half way through. I'm taking my time levelling and I gotta say I'm enjoying every bit of it.
> Just tried PvP for the first time last night and it was enjoyable, though I would say it's not as innovative than the PvE world in GW2. I did enjoy since for some reason I won like 4/6 games I played even though it was my first time lol. I also lead the score board in 1st or second place, IDK if it's the skills or if the ranger class is overpowered. It does seem to be too simple though, like it wasn't thought about enough. It's like the devs put in 1000 hours in building the PvE system then decided "Let's just go with capture the flag for PvP, that always works." and stopped there.
> Anyway how do I join WvW? Is this the same as PvP where you're all level 80 and have the same gear?


You open up the battleground menu and click join the battleground (default button is B). It's not the same as PvP because only your level get ramped up to 80, everything else stays the same (traits, equipments), which means that native level 80 characters fully geared with all trait tiers unlocked will have slight advantage over you.

You don't usually fight with your toon anyway (unless you ran into mini skirmishes), siege is the name of the game.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> You open up the battleground menu and click join the battleground (default button is B). It's not the same as PvP because only your level get ramped up to 80, everything else stays the same (traits, equipments), which means that native level 80 characters fully geared with all trait tiers unlocked will have slight advantage over you.
> You don't usually fight with your toon anyway (unless you ran into mini skirmishes), siege is the name of the game.


Thanks man, can't wait to try it out..Don't really wanna get hooked with PvP yet though. Still have a lot to do with PvE. Taking it nice and slow if ya know what I mean.


----------



## CallsignVega

LOL, ANet suspended me from their forum because I gave them my two cents about their "patch" that made a horrible player culling situation in WvW to a - see zero enemies in WvW situation.

Epic fail game from a pathetic company.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, ANet suspended me from their forum because I gave them my two cents about their "patch" that made a horrible player culling situation in WvW to a - see zero enemies in WvW situation.
> Epic fail game from a pathetic company.


Someone sounds butthurt.

Calling the company pathetic must stem from knowledge obtained prior to this game's release. If you held this opinion then, you shouldn't have bought the game.

If anything, I would say the game and their response to problems since launch show a lot of love and dedication, making them far from a fail company, regardless of whether or not you like the game.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Someone sounds butthurt.
> Calling the company pathetic must stem from knowledge obtained prior to this game's release. If you held this opinion then, you shouldn't have bought the game.
> If anything, I would say the game and their response to problems since launch show a lot of love and dedication, making them far from a fail company, regardless of whether or not you like the game.


+1. Stop playing and stop complaining if you think they did/are doing such a bad job.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> If anything, I would say the game and their response to problems since launch show a lot of love and dedication, making them far from a fail company, regardless of whether or not you like the game.


You must be extremely easy to please then. I wasted money on this game just like any other player, so I have a right to comment. You may disagree, which is fine of course. My entire guild is thinking about quitting this game due to the invisible army player culling in WvW and ANet's epic-ly bad handling of it. I have the right to state that I think this is one of the worst PvP MMORPG's ever made.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You must be extremely easy to please then. I wasted money on this game just like any other player, so I have a right to comment. You may disagree, which is fine of course. My entire guild is thinking about quitting this game due to the invisible army player culling in WvW and ANet's epic-ly bad handling of it. I have the right to state that I think this is one of the worst PvP MMORPG's ever made.


You can comment and say whatever you want. But fact is this game is barely out of the gates, you'd be foolish to think it'd be a perfect game right out of the box. With regard to the crappy patch, it's not like they purposely did it. Why in the world would any company purposely give users a bad experience. If you can't be patient enough to wait for the game to mature, then go ahead an switch to other games. I hear WoW has another expansion, you might wanna go for that.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah, the great "carrot and stick" argument. Just wait around for an undetermined amount of time and it will get better, I promise! Out of the gate? The game has been in design for five years+ and is going on two months live. Oh and, wanting to actually "see" enemies in WvW is about as far on the opposite end of the spectrum of wanting a perfect game as you can get. This is scraping the bottom of the barrel stuff here.. not wanting a perfect game.


----------



## BeastRider

It's a bug mate, bugs happen to the best of them. Seriously can't you find anything good about the game to keep you preoccupied for a while? Maybe some PvE? Or work on an Alt? IDK maybe even quit for a bit and come back. I know it's frustrating but that's life. Can't have everything we want, as fast as we want. Hope you enjoy the rest of the game mate. If not, then I'd recommend you sell it for a little less and earn some extra cash.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, the great "carrot and stick" argument. Just wait around for an undetermined amount of time and it will get better, I promise! Out of the gate? The game has been in design for five years+ and is going on two months live. Oh and, wanting to actually "see" enemies in WvW is about as far on the opposite end of the spectrum of wanting a perfect game as you can get. This is scraping the bottom of the barrel stuff here.. not wanting a perfect game.


You're an expert at game design and programming, correct? There has to be pages upon pages of stuff that needs to be addressed. It being 5 years in development has next to nothing to do with what crops up during a release. Companies can only test so much and so many variables. Crap happens.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You must be extremely easy to please then. I wasted money on this game just like any other player, so I have a right to comment. You may disagree, which is fine of course. My entire guild is thinking about quitting this game due to the invisible army player culling in WvW and ANet's epic-ly bad handling of it. I have the right to state that I think this is one of the worst PvP MMORPG's ever made.


Please point out to me where I said you don't have a right to comment or anything like it anywhere in my post.

You not liking the game in no way proves that they are a fail company or that this is a fail game. I understand calling something "fail" is completely subjective, or in other words an opinion, but the raving reviews on their innovation in the genre and the constant steps they've taken since release to correct issues shows neither are fail, if you'll allow me to go on majority opinion rather than the opinions of a vocal minority.

Would retaining the holy trinity and giving exotic gear more stat impact have retained certain types of players? I think so. Does this make the game or the company fail? Far from it. Droves of people still play and love it.

It's pretty obvious you made the post because you're butthurt. Anet suspended you, then you ran over here to tell everyone.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You must be extremely easy to please then. I wasted money on this game just like any other player, so I have a right to comment. You may disagree, which is fine of course. My entire guild is thinking about quitting this game due to the invisible army player culling in WvW and ANet's epic-ly bad handling of it. I have the right to state that I think this is one of the worst PvP MMORPG's ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out to me where I said you don't have a right to comment or anything like it anywhere in my post.
> 
> You not liking the game in no way proves that they are a fail company or that this is a fail game. I understand calling something "fail" is completely subjective, or in other words an opinion, but the raving reviews on their innovation in the genre and the constant steps they've taken since release to correct issues shows neither are fail, if you'll allow me to go on majority opinion rather than the opinions of a vocal minority.
> 
> Would retaining the holy trinity and giving exotic gear more stat impact have retained certain types of players? I think so. Does this make the game or the company fail? Far from it. Droves of people still play and love it.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you made the post because you're butthurt. Anet suspended you, then you ran over here to tell everyone.
Click to expand...

This

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Please point out to me where I said you don't have a right to comment or anything like it anywhere in my post.
> You not liking the game in no way proves that they are a fail company or that this is a fail game. I understand calling something "fail" is completely subjective, or in other words an opinion, but the raving reviews on their innovation in the genre and the constant steps they've taken since release to correct issues shows neither are fail, if you'll allow me to go on majority opinion rather than the opinions of a vocal minority.
> Would retaining the holy trinity and giving exotic gear more stat impact have retained certain types of players? I think so. Does this make the game or the company fail? Far from it. Droves of people still play and love it.
> It's pretty obvious you made the post because you're butthurt. Anet suspended you, then you ran over here to tell everyone.


They didn't suspend my game account, they suspended my forum posting privileges. Obviously me telling them to get their act together was too much for them to handle, and yes, people should know about it. Constant steps to correct issues? Are you kidding me? WvW is in a worse state than it was on release a month and a half ago. Do you play this game hiding in some noob low-level PvE zone or something?

Holding game developers feet to the fire and accountable is the only way to get them to improve the game. Especially on massive game flaws like, I don't know; the entire opposing teams being invisible? I suppose taking the apathetic route of "everything is fine" like you espouse fixes things eh? I've learned quite a few things over a couple of decades of gaming, alpha and beta testing dozens and dozens of games. It's that you need to be vocal to illicit change. Excepting mediocrity doesn't.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They didn't suspend my game account, they suspended my forum posting privileges. Obviously me telling them to get their act together was too much for them to handle, and yes, people should know about it. Constant steps to correct issues? Are you kidding me? WvW is in a worse state than it was on release a month and a half ago. Do you play this game hiding in some noob low-level PvE zone or something?
> Holding game developers feet to the fire and accountable is the only way to get them to improve the game. Especially on massive game flaws like, I don't know; the entire opposing teams being invisible? I suppose taking the apathetic route of "everything is fine" like you espouse fixes things eh? I've learned quite a few things over a couple of decades of gaming, alpha and beta testing dozens and dozens of games. It's that you need to be vocal to illicit change. Excepting mediocrity doesn't.


Ever think they suspended you because of *THE WAY* you say it? I mean there's a difference with being vocal and being an a**hole. You can complain but at least do it in a way that will improve the situation instead of whining like a baby.


----------



## linuxfueled

I cannot login to the forums either. It's not from posting the truth either. I think they have issues and may being trying to stop most people from posting all together. Still a great game though!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Ever think they suspended you because of *THE WAY* you say it? I mean there's a difference with being vocal and being an a**hole. You can complain but at least do it in a way that will improve the situation instead of whining like a baby.


You mean something along the lines of: fix the game you worthless crappy programmers that couldn't program your way out of a wet paper bag? Ok, it wasn't that confrontational but it did have some zeal.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They didn't suspend my game account, they suspended my forum posting privileges. Obviously me telling them to get their act together was too much for them to handle, and yes, people should know about it. Constant steps to correct issues? Are you kidding me? WvW is in a worse state than it was on release a month and a half ago. Do you play this game hiding in some noob low-level PvE zone or something?
> Holding game developers feet to the fire and accountable is the only way to get them to improve the game. Especially on massive game flaws like, I don't know; the entire opposing teams being invisible? I suppose taking the apathetic route of "everything is fine" like you espouse fixes things eh? I've learned quite a few things over a couple of decades of gaming, alpha and beta testing dozens and dozens of games. It's that you need to be vocal to illicit change. Excepting mediocrity doesn't.


Wow.. the way you dodge and make up so much stuff. It's great.

No one said anything about the account being specifically account or forum-related. I figured forum, for the record, because you specifically said "from their forum" in your original post. This changes nothing.

You keeping saying WvW over and over again doesn't change the fact that there have been numerous other minor issues since launch which they have addressed with fervor. If you are ignorant to these issues and subsequent fixes, you're either simply making a huge attempt not to notice or you're lying. Beside that, the patch notes easily corroborate what I'm saying. Again, screaming WvW again and again doesn't change what I said. You're harping about a single issue.

Don't put "everything is fine" into my mouth. I never said anything close to that. The game is far from the other end of the spectrum as you like to firmly place it, however.

You were butthurt about being suspended, came here to whine about it, you were butthurt about being called butthurt, now you're putting words and ideas into people's mouths by continuing to be butthurt. I would use another word, but it's easily the most appropriate for this entire conversation.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You mean something along the lines of: fix the game you worthless crappy programmers that couldn't program your way out of a wet paper bag? Ok, it wasn't that confrontational but it did have some zeal.


Not to engage in a flame-war with fan-boys here, but... ^THIS!









I'll be the first to admit that a game isn't what I could ever dream of calling either 'useful' or 'necessary' - however, it's what they do for a living. I also write software for a living (albeit software that no one outside of a few insurance adjusters and state employees will ever use) and I'm going to have to agree with this statement completely. If I or my team ever released software that had as many issues in basic functional mechanics as I've seen in GW2... you can bet that either they would be looking for jobs or I would be. When I was independent and owned my own shop - something that had significant functional issues would have never been released to the end user to begin with (or in the few cases where a client kept saying they'd rather have it NOW rather than DONE WELL, I voluntarily delivered it at no cost until the problems were fixed).

There are significant issues with this game that were definitely NOT broken this badly when they released GW1, and the GW1 beta was an absolute disaster as far as playability. I definitely agree that they will probably have things worked out in a year or so at their current pace... but after 5 years it shouldn't be this rough! I would be much, much more understanding if this was a release from an indie developer or if it was the first release (or at least the first of it's kind) for an bigger commercial shop... but they've developed multiple games prior to this. I realize they are trying to do some things differently, but when every single event on a particular map is stuck... I have to assume that they've spent 95% of their time on modeling, textures, and map design (which are all spectacular and beautiful) and 5% on actual mechanics and triggers.

As a programmer there is always a struggle between producing something that's 'right' and something that 'works' - by this time they should be working on something that is the latter... rather than letting all their players struggle through crap while they strive for the former. For example: set expiration timers for events... if the event hasn't succeeded in X minutes... just reset everything. Yes it will cause a loss of 'immersion' for any players who happen by it right as everything disappears and starts over... but that's better than 10-15 people running all over the place looking for an invisible boss that you can't hit... but can still kill you. Or fixing the kiting code to not allow invulnerability to trigger more than once per minute on monsters.

You guys can argue the bigger picture about whether or not the overall game is good or not and I'm totally cool with that - but when we're talking about what should be 2-3 line fixes to the game code (unless they wrote it to be spaghetti from the get-go... in which case the game is doomed already) I understand the frustration of people like CallsignVega. Would you be OK with buying a new car that didn't have working A/C or was missing a CD player you paid for?? After all... you can still DRIVE IT right? Would you be OK with paying to watch a movie that had a third of the CG effects rendered in wireframe - you still get the general idea right? Or a pair of jeans that had holes in the pockets? I could go on but you get the point.

The problem is that as consumers we've swallowed this line of crap for long enough that now companies understand that it's fine to release a product or service that's less than complete - people will still pay full price and then you can fix it after you've already started making money off of it. Thirty years ago this would have sent a company to bankruptcy, but today it's just business as usual. Until the ones with the money (us) speak up... it will only get worse.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not to engage in a flame-war with fan-boys here, but... ^THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that a game isn't what I could ever dream of calling either 'useful' or 'necessary' - however, it's what they do for a living. I also write software for a living (albeit software that no one outside of a few insurance adjusters and state employees will ever use) and I'm going to have to agree with this statement completely. If I or my team ever released software that had as many issues in basic functional mechanics as I've seen in GW2... you can bet that either they would be looking for jobs or I would be. When I was independent and owned my own shop - something that had significant functional issues would have never been released to the end user to begin with (or in the few cases where a client kept saying they'd rather have it NOW rather than DONE WELL, I voluntarily delivered it at no cost until the problems were fixed).
> There are significant issues with this game that were definitely NOT broken this badly when they released GW1, and the GW1 beta was an absolute disaster as far as playability. I definitely agree that they will probably have things worked out in a year or so at their current pace... but after 5 years it shouldn't be this rough! I would be much, much more understanding if this was a release from an indie developer or if it was the first release (or at least the first of it's kind) for an bigger commercial shop... but they've developed multiple games prior to this. I realize they are trying to do some things differently, but when every single event on a particular map is stuck... I have to assume that they've spent 95% of their time on modeling, textures, and map design (which are all spectacular and beautiful) and 5% on actual mechanics and triggers.
> As a programmer there is always a struggle between producing something that's 'right' and something that 'works' - by this time they should be working on something that is the latter... rather than letting all their players struggle through crap while they strive for the former. For example: set expiration timers for events... if the event hasn't succeeded in X minutes... just reset everything. Yes it will cause a loss of 'immersion' for any players who happen by it right as everything disappears and starts over... but that's better than 10-15 people running all over the place looking for an invisible boss that you can't hit... but can still kill you. Or fixing the kiting code to not allow invulnerability to trigger more than once per minute on monsters.
> You guys can argue the bigger picture about whether or not the overall game is good or not and I'm totally cool with that - *but when we're talking about what should be 2-3 line fixes to the game code* (unless they wrote it to be spaghetti from the get-go... in which case the game is doomed already) I understand the frustration of people like CallsignVega. Would you be OK with buying a new car that didn't have working A/C or was missing a CD player you paid for?? After all... you can still DRIVE IT right? Would you be OK with paying to watch a movie that had a third of the CG effects rendered in wireframe - you still get the general idea right? Or a pair of jeans that had holes in the pockets? I could go on but you get the point.
> The problem is that as consumers we've swallowed this line of crap for long enough that now companies understand that it's fine to release a product or service that's less than complete - people will still pay full price and then you can fix it after you've already started making money off of it. Thirty years ago this would have sent a company to bankruptcy, but today it's just business as usual. Until the ones with the money (us) speak up... it will only get worse.


If you're such an expert, write the 2-3 lines of code and send it to the devs. For someone who develops software you seem to have forgotten about one key thing, bug free software is just software that hasnt been tested enough. People have already mentioned about the number of fixes they have already implemented, every fix they apply will inevitably result in bugs elsewhere. Its never a case of "2-3 lines of code", especially in a game with the size and complexity of GW2.

If you arent happy, dont play the game. You've already got a whole month out of your money which is more then you can say for most games these days.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> If you're such an expert, write the 2-3 lines of code and send it to the devs. For someone who develops software you seem to have forgotten about one key thing, bug free software is just software that hasnt been tested enough. *People have already mentioned about the number of fixes they have already implemented, every fix they apply will inevitably result in bugs elsewhere.* Its never a case of "2-3 lines of code", especially in a game with the size and complexity of GW2.
> If you arent happy, dont play the game. You've already got a whole month out of your money which is more then you can say for most games these days.


OK, a few things here... first of all - _I'm not playing the game anymore_... however, as I said there are parts of the game that are amazing (mostly in the visual impact) but other than that it's something pretty that is nearly impossible to play in _certain_ areas. I've decided that I will only play it for the 4-5 hours after an update... because then all of the broken events will be reset. And as far as me being an expert that could write their code for them... that's the whole point - I'm certainly not as much of an expert as their programmers are (I hope) and yet here in pseudo code is what you suggest:

if (thisevent.timer > thisevent.maxlimit) {
doEventResetAll(thisevent);
}

However, if you would prefer since you definitely know more about how they've written their codebase than I do... here's a solution that would solve a great number of the problems many people are facing without requiring a single line of code: reset the entire game as you do with every update release every day or two until you have a chance to fix the problems. After updates there are usually several hours to most of a day when events operate normally (speaking PvE here as I haven't bothered to play sPvP or WvWvW at all yet due to the problems faced in PvE alone) - so assuming that they've written a non-modular, non-cascading, and largely non-structured codebase... which would explain a great deal... but would also put them several levels below any commercial game developer - it would still work with no coding required.

As to the other comment in your response - not if it's written properly to begin with. Based on this statement I assume that you are not a programmer - or you've only had to deal with maintaining someone's spaghetti coded nightmares. I could assume that you are a student that actually doesn't have any professional experience at all - but that would be as presumptuous of you as your statement was of me.









If an application is written with an established methodology, framework, and plan - along with proper function encapsulation - there should never be a fix to one thing that breaks another thing... or it cannot be called a fix in the first place.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You mean something along the lines of: fix the game you worthless crappy programmers that couldn't program your way out of a wet paper bag? Ok, it wasn't that confrontational but it did have some zeal.


Yes, that was asking for a ban. I'm surprised your game account isn't banned, to be honest









*@DiGiCiDAL:*

You shall contact NCsoft to help them fix their game. They _clearly_ haven't thought about what you exposed...









Oh internet


----------



## Fortunex

I don't think it is at all unreasonable to expect a Guild Wars game to have PvP that isn't completely broken. This isn't wanting a "perfect game", this is wanting one of the core aspects of the game to be functional.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Yes, that was asking for a ban. I'm surprised your game account isn't banned, to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@DiGiCiDAL:*
> You shall contact NCsoft to help them fix their game. They _clearly_ haven't thought about what you exposed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh internet


Ignoring the vitriol - they have obviously not only thought of it - but they've implemented it already in every event that already has a timer - for example any that are "stop the invading horde before the timer runs out" and coincidentally - those WORK PERFECTLY. Considering the rest, I certainly agree that having anything negative to say about anything/anyone that you don't agree with is a horrible thing and always deserving of a ban...

Good thing you've never been guilty of that, or you might come off as being hypocritical.

Oh internet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't think it is at all unreasonable to expect a Guild Wars game to have PvP that isn't completely broken. This isn't wanting a "perfect game", this is wanting one of the core aspects of the game to be functional.


^This!


----------



## BeastRider

The problem is people think it's so easy and quick to fix "simple" things. The fact is they released a patch which messed up the PvP *BY ACCIDENT* and now they have to fix it. I can't believe how many people are spoiled brats who want everything instantly. :|

I wish those who stopped playing GW2 cause they believe it is a "broken" game should stop complaining since they've already stopped playing. Sell your account and be happy with the cash you got back. And learn to have some patience, it goes a long way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> *@DiGiCiDAL:*
> You shall contact NCsoft to help them fix their game. They _clearly_ haven't thought about what you exposed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh internet


+1. Please by all means, if you think you can provide them with the 1-3 lines of code to fix the problem, kindly do so instead of flaming this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Ignoring the vitriol - they have obviously not only thought of it - but they've implemented it already in every event that already has a timer - for example any that are "stop the invading horde before the timer runs out" and coincidentally - those WORK PERFECTLY.


It's much easier to make an event reset itself on a timer than to make it reset upon triggering a series of events, as you already said.

It's very hard to predict if an autonomous NPC will trigger those events without interfering with the transcourse (is that even a word?







) of the event. That being said, and considering the amount of events based on that that are already working, it's safe to assume that Anet will fix the other ones in a 'not too long' time (see: Valve Time)

I agree that the level 50+ Charr zones used to be unplayable. They have been fixed for the most part iirc? I've been there today and seemed perfectly playable. I also agree that Orr had way too many bugged skillpoints. But I've got all of Orr completed now, so I assume they've also been fixed.

Anet is still doing one hell of a job compared to other companies, despite the game having its flaws. But I've grown to be a bit non-exigent, especially after having played F2P games for the most part of the past five years; so I might be biased.

Quote:


> Considering the rest, I certainly agree that having anything negative to say about anything/anyone that you don't agree with is a horrible thing and always deserving of a ban...


I've complained countless times on game forums. But if you keep it civil and use proper wording, you even get feedback from the admins/devs. The way Vega said it... I'd slap a ban on his face and never look back. It was rude, disrespectful, un-constructive, cocky, and childish. The exact way a 12yo Blizzkid would phrase it.

Quote:


> ^This!


Agree. But sPvP is fine for the most part, in my humble opinion. WvW on the other hand... not so much.

There's some nice unbalancing going on, that for example completely ruins the experience for my server (Far Shiverpeaks). We've been matched against Vizunah Square for a whole month. And we cannot win them because Canadians play on it, so we've got french players during the day (which we kind of steamroll) and while our server sleeps, Canadians claim THE WHOLE DAMNED MAP because neither we are playing (of course, we're all asleep in mainland Europe and UK), and because Riverside (DE) is the other opposing force, which is already sleeping.

And we, of course, cannot claim it back during the day because they have ALL their outposts/towers/garrisons fortified to death and armed with any kinds of assault artillery they've built during the night while EU is asleep.

I'm aware this happens also on other servers being confronted with multi-timezone players.


----------



## BeastRider

I'm actually finding PvP very enjoyable. Like I said I'm not the PvP type of guy but I feel kyself getting hooked..Mainly cause I win and lead the scoreboard at times (surprising since I suck at other games PvP). Either ranger class is OP or for the first time in my life I don't suck at PvP lol. Love the "everyone is equal" style where everyone has the same gear and level..Have yet to try WvW,think my internet might not be able to handle it lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> The problem is people think it's so easy and quick to fix "simple" things. The fact is they released a patch which messed up the PvP *BY ACCIDENT* and now they have to fix it. I can't believe how many people are spoiled brats who want everything instantly. :|
> I wish those who stopped playing GW2 cause they believe it is a "broken" game should stop complaining since they've already stopped playing. Sell your account and be happy with the cash you got back. And learn to have some patience, it goes a long way.
> +1. Please by all means, if you think you can provide them with the 1-3 lines of code to fix the problem, kindly do so instead of flaming this thread. Thanks!


Since when is simply wanting something to function at a basic level and addressing those issues or discussing them with others who are having the same issues 'flaming'. You should definitely shy away from any threads on this site that have anything to do with tubing plasticizer, EK Nickel Plating, aftermarket pump tops, etc... or should all of those people just shrugged and sold their problem products for a loss of money to someone uninformed soul and be done with it.

This in addition to the fact although everyone seems to think the issue is money - that has nothing to do with it. The cost of GW2 is so little it didn't even register - I just spent 4X as much on fittings... The issue is that I've played GW1 for over 6 years, and followed the development of GW2 for years as well (as much as was possible that is - naturally most of it was during the past 18 months). I was in the beta, I prepaid, and even paid for gems on the first day (OK.. actually that wasn't working then either... but the first day it was _possible_ to pay for them) so I could expand my bank slots and to send them a little extra just because.

Also I never said that all the problems with the game could be fixed with a few lines of code - simply that one of the biggest PvE issues I have (bascially all Char areas lvl 40+) could be easily fixed with a simple timer-reset function that is already in place in events that included a timer by default. The problems with PvP and WvWvW are numerous and complex - and I would not even begin to think that they could be fixed quickly or easily.

I guess my problem was in reading the title of this thread as a DISCUSSION - where perhaps it should simply read "[Official] Guild Wars 2 PRAISE, Video & Screenshot Thread" because that would then make more sense as far as the defensive postures of some of it's participants. Do you see hundreds of posts from me complaining about anything? Is asking for them to take even the most basic responses to user issues that inconceivable? My frustration (as well as that of some others you think are "flaming") comes from a love of the first game and a hopeful attitude toward this one as well. I'm perfectly fine not playing for a few months and then checking back again to see if there's any progress - but for the most part... there hasn't been any during the first month (just fixes to things they broke during the first week mostly - that were working much better during the betas).

I just wonder, if I don't like the game and should just uninstall it or sell it for a loss - shouldn't you just ignore my posts if you don't like what they're saying. If I am just flaming, a moderator will ban me or remove my posts... on the other hand if this is a _discussion_... then isn't it possible for sensible, intelligent people to _discuss_ more than simple flattery and blind acceptance? Guess not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> It's much easier to make an event reset itself on a timer than to make it reset upon triggering a series of events, as you already said.
> It's very hard to predict if an autonomous NPC will trigger those events without interfering with the transcourse (is that even a word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of the event. That being said, and considering the amount of events based on that that are already working, it's safe to assume that Anet will fix the other ones in a 'not too long' time (see: Valve Time)
> I agree that the level 50+ Charr zones used to be unplayable. They have been fixed for the most part iirc? I've been there today and seemed perfectly playable. I also agree that Orr had way too many bugged skillpoints. But I've got all of Orr completed now, so I assume they've also been fixed.
> Anet is still doing one hell of a job compared to other companies, despite the game having its flaws. But I've grown to be a bit non-exigent, especially after having played F2P games for the most part of the past five years; so I might be biased.
> I've complained countless times on game forums. But if you keep it civil and use proper wording, you even get feedback from the admins/devs. The way Vega said it... I'd slap a ban on his face and never look back. It was rude, disrespectful, un-constructive, cocky, and childish. The exact way a 12yo Blizzkid would phrase it.


I agree if that was how his post was worded, but I gave him the benefit of the doubt that he actually posted a more constructive post on their site (since he stated that he did). As an aside I don't think he was actually banned or even suspended by them... I think they are now having issues with their forum security (part of the upgrades to hopefully reduce the number of hacked accounts). I also agree that they are doing a fine job in comparison to F2P developers - but that's not really a fair comparison now is it?

Perhaps I gave him too much credit (sure wish _anyone_ had made that mistake on my account) but I assumed the angry post here was just to vent his frustration... something that I could have related to a few days ago when I attempted to work through Straits of Devastation, Fireheart Rise, and Frostgorge Sound - only to have every single event, numerous hearts, and two skill points still be bugged after a month... who knows, maybe by December I can start playing for 100% in earnest. And to answer your question... no, none of those areas you mentioned have been fixed... unless they were with the very latest patch (today's update).


----------



## BeastRider

I played GW1 as well. I honestly think GW2 is better. For me the map completion system is great and the differences are a welcome change IMHO. You can't expect GW2 to be too similar to GW1, cause then they should've just made an expansion.

With regard to the beta testing being better than the actual release, I have no idea how that could possibly happen, but really I don't think Anet is a failure. Anet is LIGHTYEARS from being a failure. They are HUMAN,meaning they make mistakes, but the main difference is they are doing something about it. And you know the worst part? People like you virtually screaming at them while they do their jobs.

No one ever said you can't complain, you have all the right to complain, but at least do it in a "non-bratty" way. Also, ever notice how this thread isn't in the "Rants and Vents" section? If you wanna rant then make a new thread there. This thread is for people who actually enjoy the game.


----------



## Lokster1

I think the thing most people are forgetting is, they have already paid for the game and can leave/return whenever they want (the great part about not paying a monthly fee). Go play another game for a bit until they fix some of the problems or quit all together, I would imagine that most people have gotten $60 out of the game by this point.

I guess I've been lucky since I've only found a few quests that have been bugged so far (currently lvl 71). Having a great time exploring the world and doing some WvW so far, going to try some sPvP soon and dungeons.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I played GW1 as well. I honestly think GW2 is better. For me the map completion system is great and the differences are a welcome change IMHO. You can't expect GW2 to be too similar to GW1, cause then they should've just made an expansion.
> With regard to the beta testing being better than the actual release, I have no idea how that could possibly happen, but really I don't think Anet is a failure. Anet is LIGHTYEARS from being a failure. They are HUMAN,meaning they make mistakes, but the main difference is they are doing something about it. And you know the worst part? People like you virtually screaming at them while they do their jobs.
> No one ever said you can't complain, you have all the right to complain, but at least do it in a "non-bratty" way. Also, ever notice how this thread isn't in the "Rants and Vents" section? If you wanna rant then make a new thread there. This thread is for people who actually enjoy the game.


I totally enjoy the game - at least the parts that work correctly. Also can you please point me to MY post where I said anything to them about the game at all - in my few posts to ArenaNet I have simply stated that there was an issue with a particular feature or game operation and left it at that - the same as I did during the betas, and the same as I did during GW1. In my posts HERE, I simply stated that I believed there was a simple solution to a problem (in fact one that already existed and shouldn't require any changes to the actual game-engine itself) and that for a company that has made millions of dollars already in sales on this game - that I expected a much more responsive and progressive development cycle. In fact, we were virtually promised this during the discussions leading up to the betas and told that it would be 99% complete with only slight issues as far as loading and server balancing. No one said that only applied to the sub lvl40 areas...









I said this only because I work in the same field - albeit with a significantly different product and end user - and I would never dream of doing to my clients what ArenaNet is doing to theirs. However, I am obviously not graced with users that are willing to accept 'almost useable' and still pay me full price up front while I make the changes that are required for them to use what they paid for to the extent that I marketed it to them. Or as a more accurate analogy... are willing to accept weekly or bi-weekly updates while their users flail about looking for solutions to functionality that is lacking or missing.

Regardless I've stated in numerous posts (on numerous sites - including to ANet) that I really enjoy what the game does do right, but that all of the bugged events are a huge frustration to me and thousands of other players. It is still a huge success for them, and I agree that they are going to get it right eventually if their past successes are any indication... however, I won't bother posting anything here one way or another because despite what you say... "it just ain't so" unfortunately.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I totally enjoy the game - at least the parts that work correctly. Also can you please point me to MY post where I said anything to them about the game at all - in my few posts to ArenaNet I have simply stated that there was an issue with a particular feature or game operation and left it at that - the same as I did during the betas, and the same as I did during GW1. In my posts, I simply stated that I believed there was a simple solution to a problem (in fact one that already existed and shouldn't require any changes to the actual game-engine itself) and that for a company that has made millions of dollars already in sales on this game - that I expected a much more responsive and progressive development cycle. In fact, we were virtually promised this during the discussions leading up to the betas and told that it would be 99% complete with only slight issues as far as loading and server balancing. No one said that only applied to the sub lvl40 areas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said this only because I work in the same field - albeit with a significantly different product and end user - and I would never dream of doing to my clients what ArenaNet is doing to theirs. However, I am obviously not graced with users that are willing to accept 'almost useable' and still pay me full price up front while I make the changes that are required for them to use what they paid for to the extent that I marketed it to them. Or as a more accurate analogy... are willing to accept weekly or bi-weekly updates while their users flail about looking for solutions to functionality that is lacking or missing.
> Regardless I've stated in numerous posts that I really enjoy what the game does do right, but that all of the bugged events are a huge frustration to me and thousands of other players. It is still a huge success for them, and I agree that they are going to get it right eventually if their past successes are any indication... however, I won't bother posting anything here one way or another because despite what you say... "it just ain't so" unfortunately.


I was with Alienware when GW2 first went to Beta and I've been playing it since...I believe it was in January, perhaps earlier that this occurred but, anyone that's been in since then can attest to how much the game has changed.

Arena-Net wasn't ready for the response that the game garnered...In fact, the game out-sold their expectations to the point of where they shut down sales to beef up the back end. ~ I'd like any of you to name another MMO that's ever actually stopped sales to boost their network...

The client quip that Digi makes actually gets to me because, most of you don't see/understand what goes on behind the scenes. Most of the issues they've had thus-far have been with hackers/botters and generally both of those combined consume a tremendous amount of time/effort to address. Combine these efforts with the fact that they weren't properly staffed enough to handle the demand and you get some obvious issues.

I can name 5/6 major issues off the top of my head that were the cause of hacking and effected events on most live servers...The Orange vendor was the most frequent hit and it was done by Chinese Power-levelers that would purposefully bug the event so, they could charge more to level characters...This was done several times over and often to every server.

I also vehemently disagree that they're treating clients poorly. They openly told the playerbase why they had action against them, publicly...Quite frankly, if you were that offended by his answer, you shouldn't have said it in the first place so, power to A-Net.

The only legitimate complaint thus far was/is that they weren't properly staffed for a long time and thus, answers were given bluntly + It took some time to address the hacking issues...There were also balance issues etc...All of these issues take time and are not simply, "just a few lines of code". ~ Working in a customer service industry, you should know this and everything above, easily accounts for every issue you've thus far had.

It's for the above reasons that I largely disagree with your post...Every issue thus far is being addressed and was caused by purely a staffing issue...Perhaps since you work in the field, you too would've expected the 2+m sales within the first 2 months + considerable more in time for the holidays but, they didn't...It's evident they didn't and they're working as fast as they can to combat these issues...Can't really ask for more, can you?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I also vehemently disagree that they're treating clients poorly. They openly told the playerbase why they had action against them, publicly...Quite frankly, if you were that offended by his answer, you shouldn't have said it in the first place so, power to A-Net.












I have no problems with A-Net's responses to the userbase regarding exploits, hacking, botting, etc. Not sure where you got that? You'll also notice that I have no problems with the issues pertaining to balancing or mechanics in PvP or WvWvW - others do but not me. I didn't say they could fix anything other than a very specific type of issue with a few lines of code - I know very well what it takes to modify and maintain a massive framework of largely fluid logic... but I also know what it's like to get sucked into a single issue with a limited staff to the point that you forget all of the other issues that were enumerated during earlier release cycles. That is, in fact, my whole complaint regarding the responsiveness - thank you for stating it much better than I did obviously.

I never said they were a failure at programming (someone else said that, I agreed but I guess I should have _qualified_ that agreement) - I will never be capable of developing something with the complexity and fluidity of this game - which is why I work in the financial/government sector. What I did say they were a failure at was precisely what you just stated was the problem... I just provided what I considered an example. The real problem is team management and obviously unrealistic expectations as to what they were capable of handling with such a horribly understaffed (apparently) development team.

Guild Wars 2 is not the first game to have bots, Chinese gold sellers and power levelers, massive account hacks, exploit guilds, etc. In fact there's another game that I can find all of those present in that has been much better at dealing with it than this one (IMO at least).... that game is Guild Wars 1. My frustration is simply that for a group that can create that game and this one - both of which I find incredible in different ways - to have so completely misjudged so much regarding exploits, bugged game mechanics, botting/spaming, server scalability, load balancing etc.. on the _second time around_ seems inexplicable to me.

Obviously my expectations are way, way higher than many of you so I'll just try logging in and playing sometime next year and see if I can feel the same way you do today. Sorry to have offended anyone... it's just a game after all. Good thing I didn't have much to get done myself today... kinda just got sucked into this.


----------



## Unstableiser

Do not be ashamed of discussion we must understand one-another's differences in pursuit of tolerance perhaps new thinking. If not? Well agree to disagree and put a pot of tea on.



How I amuse myself.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> If not? Well agree to disagree and put a pot of tea on.


Ah that explains so much... all this time I've been drinking _coffee_... no wonder there was so much disagreement!









You know that kind of amusement can lead to melting right?


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And to answer your question... no, none of those areas you mentioned have been fixed... unless they were with the very latest patch (today's update).


Oh? I must've got lucky, because I've got them at 100% completion now...


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Yes, that was asking for a ban. I'm surprised your game account isn't banned, to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@DiGiCiDAL:*
> You shall contact NCsoft to help them fix their game. They _clearly_ haven't thought about what you exposed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh internet


well if its as bad as he says it is, no wonder they wont ban him, they need every user they can get in game









on other note, is it really that ludicrous to await that a game titled "Guild wars" has properly functioning Wars between Guilds xD ???


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh? I must've got lucky, because I've got them at 100% completion now...


In a manner of speaking you did... so did I on some other areas... simply because I did them prior to the bugged events getting messed up again... I completed 5-6 areas with no problems when I logged in right after an update (because all of the events, hearts, and SP's had completely reset)... when I went through some of those maps later doing some mat farming... at least half of them were bugged out with people just milling around - or complaining about invisible bosses killing them, etc.

I had it happen to me at least 10 times... but I didn't care because I had already done them so I would just kite away until I stopped being attacked by invisibles, or having instant respawns in the area I was farming. For those that were trying to complete the map I could only offer my condolences and suggest they try right after an update. What I didn't do however, was simply assume that they were too stupid to figure it out - or were just complaining because it was different than they expected. The single most common comment I've heard in-game regarding PvE is "don't bother with areas above 40-50 right now... everything is broken"... well, that and 'why are there so many bots in this map?'

Again, it's possible that certain servers are better than others - many people reported that after switching servers 4-5 times they had found one with the event/SP/etc not being bugged and could complete it. Unfortunately (or _not_ as I prefer to think of it) I don't live with my parents or in a dorm, I do have a family to support & actual responsibilities in real life - so I only have a couple of hours every few days to spend playing a game - and this is the only game that I play (or planned on playing - as was GW1). I'm an "old gamer" - i.e. I had an Atari 2600 when it was brand new, hosted LANs when IPX and BNC was considered a 'current' network topology, and Doom had 'the most amazing graphics EVARRR'... so this is my 'vacation' if you will - since my work rarely affords me enough time to take a real one right now. I simply don't have the time to spend an hour or two going from server to server to find out if that version of the skill point is bugged or not - that skill point might become my only in-game accomplishment all week!

If all goes well with one of the big contracts we're finishing up right now... then I should have a few months with almost nothing to do but play games, work on my house, and maybe go to Fiji for a couple of weeks... But at the moment I'm left with enjoying screenshots from other players in this thread, more than I am actually playing the game I paid for... SWEET!


----------



## Unstableiser

I decided to kit myself out now I'm lvl80







been sitting back hoping to get the right armour drop by chance but I see it doesn't really work like that








Now I just need to get my jewelery up to scratch, will need to work on my crafting for that I guess, then I can put some sigils or w/e on my armour.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Well unfortunately Digicidal was right.

I quit playing with my first toon at just level 27, because ***every single 25-35 zone on my server*** was completely broken ***for at least a week***

Literally nobody on the server levels 25-35 was able to level, for at least a week. From what I understand, literally hundreds of people on my server simply quit playing altogether due to this.

To be clear, and I think was intentionally done by "exploiters or "hackers:" Every heart, skill point CHALLENGE, and event, in all the level 25-35 zones, was completely bugged and unplayable.

The one ***single*** level 25-35 event that was working was being monopolized by a MASSIVE group of botters. And don't gimme the argument that I can "go level up in lower level zones" etc etc.

I have absolutely no desire to backtrack to low level zones when I'm just level 27 -- that's the ******* opposite of "progression"


----------



## xxkedzxx

Please don't pollute this thread with your misery-loves-company scenarios. You quit, well fine, I didn't. One of the reasons I steer away from official forums is the incessant whining and armchair developers. Please don't bring that here. Quit and leave it well off alone.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Unstableiser

Well I just went and bought all the sigils too A nice cheap exotic set of Undead now my armour is good enough to do for now I still need crafting to fit one onto my staff (bought a nice exotic staff too) And some jewelery because mine sucks I'll probably just buy that too! Making money seems pretty easy now at least ^^


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Well I just went and bought all the sigils too A nice cheap exotic set of Undead now my armour is good enough to do for now I still need crafting to fit one onto my staff (bought a nice exotic staff too) And some jewelery because mine sucks I'll probably just buy that too! Making money seems pretty easy now at least ^^


Indeed it does

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Unstableiser

Lucky me I got an exotic +10% damage vs undead weapon sigil in my first Zaitan battle! I couldn't imagine having such a perfect staff earlier today


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well if its as bad as he says it is, no wonder they wont ban him, they need every user they can get in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on other note, is it really that ludicrous to await that a game titled "Guild wars" has properly functioning Wars between Guilds xD ???


I'm pretty sure (if it wasn't in this thread, it was on gw2guru) that "Guild Wars" is based upon the historical event the "Guild Wars" which took place just a few years prior (and just into, depending on your definition of a cessation of a war) Guild Wars: Prophecies.

The actual Guild Battles were a feature of PvP and a continuation of the wider conflict which drew nations against each other. In 250 years, guilds have become more cooperative than conflicting. Though I'm sure that a long time ago (which means it may not happen until an expansion) they wanted to reintroduce guild halls. I'm sure with that, guild battles will make a comeback. They just announced tourneys so I know they've got ideas planned for the pvp people.

Again, there's only so much that can be done so fast. Disregarding the recent _discussion_ a company of roughly 200 people needs to:
1) Fix bugs!
2) Control Bots!
3) Create new content.
4) Balance content.
5) Appease the mob?
6) Market.

They have teams but there's only so much so many people can do at once in a given time frame. Considering how much they like to change their ideas before settling with one, I don't expect a few things to be added for a while. Its not that I don't expect them, its that I don't expect them any time soon.

I'm more excited for Halloween now, besides its midterms and I was supposed to be writing an essay just now


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You mean something along the lines of: fix the game you worthless crappy programmers that couldn't program your way out of a wet paper bag? Ok, it wasn't that confrontational but it did have some zeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to engage in a flame-war with fan-boys here, but... ^THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that a game isn't what I could ever dream of calling either 'useful' or 'necessary' - however, it's what they do for a living. I also write software for a living (albeit software that no one outside of a few insurance adjusters and state employees will ever use) and I'm going to have to agree with this statement completely. If I or my team ever released software that had as many issues in basic functional mechanics as I've seen in GW2... you can bet that either they would be looking for jobs or I would be. When I was independent and owned my own shop - something that had significant functional issues would have never been released to the end user to begin with (or in the few cases where a client kept saying they'd rather have it NOW rather than DONE WELL, I voluntarily delivered it at no cost until the problems were fixed)..
Click to expand...

I am thinking Microsoft here, maybe ME, 2000, or VISTA?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh? I must've got lucky, because I've got them at 100% completion now...
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a family to support & actual responsibilities in real life - so I only have a couple of hours every few days to spend playing a game - and this is the only game that I play (or planned on playing - as was GW1). I'm an "old gamer" - i.e. I had an Atari 2600 when it was brand new, hosted LANs when IPX and BNC was considered a 'current' network topology, and Doom had 'the most amazing graphics EVARRR'... so this is my 'vacation' if you will - since my work rarely affords me enough time to take a real one right now. I simply don't have the time to spend an hour or two going from server to server to find out if that version of the skill point is bugged or not - that skill point might become my only in-game accomplishment all week!
> 
> If all goes well with one of the big contracts we're finishing up right now... then I should have a few months with almost nothing to do but play games, work on my house, and maybe go to Fiji for a couple of weeks... But at the moment I'm left with enjoying screenshots from other players in this thread, more than I am actually playing the game I paid for... SWEET!
Click to expand...

I hear you, man. I'm in my 40s, have kids, etc... That means I only have a couple hours daily for me to level. I also had to wait for some events to get fixed to clear an area. I'm on Fort Aspenwood and haven't seen as much broken as you've seen.

As for CallSignVega's original complaint, I'd like to throw my two cents in:

I've read his posts and followed his builds for quite some time now. I've always known him to be an intelligent, observant, and detail oriented person. I would wager that whatever he said at the GW2 Forums, it wasn't as harsh as was implied by you guys. I don't recall reading that he received a ban letter or anything from Anet, so I wonder, too, if his experience isn't just poor timing with server issues.

Look guys, the game is broken. It's getting fixed. Yes they have been working on it for a while. God, I know. Hell, I remember thinking that the Factions release would allow us to play Centaurs. But for all that, I choose to be patient and find other ways to entertain myself. I also sympathize with CallSign. I understand that he loves him some PvP and WvW was supposed to be the Grand Daddy of PvP. I personally haven't spent much time there, but I'd be mad too if my enemy was invisible. Hell, come to think of it, the other night in PvE the monsters WERE invisible. That sucked. However it turned out that it had something to do on my end. After a reboot all was well.

CallSignVega, please don't give up. It'd be a shame to let all that hardware of yours not be used for GW. DiGiCiDe, please consider coming back to the game in a while. All in all, I have found the content to be a BLAST. Most fun I've had in an MMO ever.

One night three of us decided to bumrush our way up the hill through the Centaur fortress to the Skill Challenge at the top. Mob density was more than I had seen elsewhere. It was impossible not to ag less than 4 or 5 horsies. Once or twice I had to stop and help revive the characters with me. Once I almost went down too. When we finally reached the top I felt like I had achieved something, that I had had all my skills tested, usage timing, dodge timing, heal timing, being aware of my surroundings. I was on the edge of my chair, gripping my mouse like it was going to fly out of my hand, and grinning like a fool.

I found myself also wondering if the game I had been waiting for all these years was letting me down. I thought about quitting angry. But I stuck it out. I think part of it is that I game with my friends from previous MMOs and GW1; and, we are laid back and sometimes just have fun hanging out and trying out different dye combinations. Part of it too is that I know that Anet is constantly working to make adjustments. Part of it is that no other MMO has ever given me this much fun.


----------



## TheRussian1

Well, several days into the game, I have to say I am increasingly getting worried about the changes in the skill choices.

As a necro, just looking @ the tree yields really few skills/builds I am intersted in. The weapon based skills are all pretty boring as well, but livable I suppose.

On the upside the world is a HUGE improvement on GW1, graphically, interactively, in terms of detail, etc etc.
The movement needed in fighting (as opposed to typical MMO static or basic kiting) is also pretty awesome, if sometimes annoying to get used to.

I am really looking forward to how this game pans out in several years. Eye of the north was a totaly different game from vanilla GW, so I imagine in terms of end game content and skill/item choice big things are in store for GW.
I just dont't want to wait lol.


----------



## BeastRider

Is it okay for me to post screenies even if I'm just level 42?







Lovin the graphics but don't wanna post my noobie stuff lol. Also, where do the screen shots go?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Is it okay for me to post screenies even if I'm just level 42?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin the graphics but don't wanna post my noobie stuff lol. Also, where do the screen shots go?


Just because people have gone on before you, doesn't mean you might not have something unique that people haven't seen... so I say post away!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am thinking Microsoft here, maybe ME, 2000, or VISTA?
> ...
> CallSignVega, please don't give up. It'd be a shame to let all that hardware of yours not be used for GW. DiGiCiDe, please consider coming back to the game in a while. All in all, I have found the content to be a BLAST. Most fun I've had in an MMO ever.
> One night three of us decided to bumrush our way up the hill through the Centaur fortress to the Skill Challenge at the top. Mob density was more than I had seen elsewhere. It was impossible not to ag less than 4 or 5 horsies. Once or twice I had to stop and help revive the characters with me. Once I almost went down too. When we finally reached the top I felt like I had achieved something, that I had had all my skills tested, usage timing, dodge timing, heal timing, being aware of my surroundings. I was on the edge of my chair, gripping my mouse like it was going to fly out of my hand, and grinning like a fool.
> I found myself also wondering if the game I had been waiting for all these years was letting me down. I thought about quitting angry. But I stuck it out. I think part of it is that I game with my friends from previous MMOs and GW1; and, we are laid back and sometimes just have fun hanging out and trying out different dye combinations. Part of it too is that I know that Anet is constantly working to make adjustments. Part of it is that no other MMO has ever given me this much fun.


Oh I won't be giving up on it - despite the suggestions of several posting in this thread.







I am going to be finishing up my HOM to 50 in GW1 in the meantime while I wait however probably.

The ME,2K,Vista comment made me laugh... I totally blame all of this on Microsoft actually. They were the first major software company to release a product they knew full well was not ready for mainstream consumption... although I'd submit that actually NT 3.1 was the first such release (although since they stole most of it from OS/2 I guess IBM shares the blame for that). They heralded in the generation of consumer-beta-testing-for-profit and now every company does the same thing for the most part.

What I think people need to understand (at least the "just quit playing and shut up" crowd) is that the very reason that some of us are frustrated, as well as the reason we would bother writing a post about that frustration - is BECAUSE we love the game! If WoW's KungFu Panda rip-off has a crap-load of problems or for that matter works flawlessly... I couldn't care less. I wouldn't have to just quit playing altogether... because I have no desire to play in the first place.

The bottom line is that I think ANet has done a great job in the past (for the most part) and I am also confident that are working hard right now to fix many of the problems currently being faced in GW2. The part that I am frustrated with (and I believe many others share this view) is that some of the problems they are currently facing should have been obvious around the point in time they were showing the game off at GDC in 2010... and certainly shouldn't have been so" caught with their pants down" at the time of release. I'm done offering technical examples - but suffice it to say that it has been possible to load test web pages, switches, servers, render-loads, etc... WITHOUT ANY PLAYERS AT ALL for years. They obviously were rushed - we all know that - and I'm sure they will get around to fixing everything they assured many of us on their forums, in press releases, and in conference presentations would be done at the time of release.

I'm apparently in the minority as far as this is concerned... but I would have preferred that they had just pushed release back all the way to December and done more testing of loads, performance scaling, attack vectors for bots and hacking, etc. What's done is done, and I understand their desire to find out if their game was going to be a big success or just a minor one before committing more resources to it... but I also think they were somewhat negligent in simply applying the lessons they should have learned during the GW1 years.

I agree that when everything works - the game is incredibly immersive, compelling, and exciting. It's like a movie with really good special effects and a decent script - but horrible directing and editing. Just when you've completely suspended disbelief, and you're actually _living_ in an ancient fantasy world... you see a jet in the sky! A seemingly simple fix existed (editing) - but for some reason it was missed... and now you're just watching a plain old movie again.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The bottom line is that I think ANet has done a great job in the past (for the most part) and I am also confident that are working hard right now to fix many of the problems currently being faced in GW2. The part that I am frustrated with (and I believe many others share this view) is that some of the problems they are currently facing should have been obvious around the point in time they were showing the game off at GDC in 2010... and certainly shouldn't have been so" caught with their pants down" at the time of release. I'm done offering technical examples - but suffice it to say that it has been possible to load test web pages, switches, servers, render-loads, etc... WITHOUT ANY PLAYERS AT ALL for years. They obviously were rushed - we all know that - and I'm sure they will get around to fixing everything they assured many of us on their forums, in press releases, and in conference presentations would be done at the time of release.


This is incorrect.

Clearly the bottom line is that, they hadn't predicted the response the game garnered. They were understaffed, CS wasn't up to par -- Nobody anticipated the game would sell over 2.5m copies within the first month.

However, the vast majority of the problems with event mechanics were because people were exploiting them.

You can argue that, they should have been more on the ball but, this goes with the bottom line, they didn't expect the level of exploiting and weren't equipped to handle it.

I'm not going to state my involvement in the project, just yet but, having seen it, having 2 level 80s and having been a part of this game since day 1 of closed beta, I will attest that, these issues didn't exist in 2010, they didn't exist at E3, they didn't exist because the hacker had yet to be implemented in the game.

I have 2 level 80's in full exotics, a Warrior and a Elementalist...Ironically, the only issues I actually experienced were on the Warrior...I had 0 issues what-so-ever 1-80 on the Elementalist.

The only issues I experienced (prior to my involvement) were because players had "exploited/hacked" the event. Which, then everyone on the server in that area just transferred somewhere else and took it down.

The back end, because of it's base is also extraordinarily different...They'll release in time what it is but, the way GW2 is designed, especially the zone-zone involvement is dramatically different than anything currently on the market...Thus, no fix in this game is just 1 line of code...Oh no, it's hundreds...

I'm not calling anyone out or attempting to offend, anyone...Nor am I offended at all but, there's a tremendous amount that many of you seem to believe are simple fixes when the reality is, they're extremely complicated...And they're doing their best.

I'm not trying to challenge your "right" to be disappointed or not...I'm challenging the "facts" you all claim to know considering many of these details, are so off base, it's incredible.

I have no issues with many of you that claim your disappointed, that's fine but, don't claim that something is an easy fix when, in fact, it's incredibly difficult...It's unfair to them and everyone involved in the project.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is incorrect.
> Clearly the bottom line is that, they hadn't predicted the response the game garnered. They were understaffed, CS wasn't up to par -- Nobody anticipated the game would sell over 2.5m copies within the first month.
> However, the vast majority of the problems with event mechanics were because people were exploiting them.
> You can argue that, they should have been more on the ball but, this goes with the bottom line, they didn't expect the level of exploiting and weren't equipped to handle it.


Your response actually just _decreased_ my optimism significantly. I have no reason to doubt your level of experience with the back-end framework of the gamecode - but if each instance and each event requires hundreds of lines of code to simply reset 'stuck' events due to something like bugged champion/escort target pathing (falls through lava and disappears) for example - then I think it could be a very long time before the current content gets sorted. I can only image there would be hundreds of thousands of lines of code required for truly comprehensive feature changes if this is true.

As far as the "hacker had yet to be implemented in the game" - that's what I'm speaking to exactly. I'm well aware that they didn't have the exact nature of the exploits used - they didn't even have all that much of the game written in 2010 (beyond proof of concept stuff) - I'm simply saying that based on the experience they presumably accrued during the previous 5-6 years of GW1... I would have thought they could have guessed there would be a high level of attack. Hell, I can say with confidence that every game that has any possibility of selling something electronic for actual currency in any form will be literally swamped with Chinese hacker farms from day one.

Things _are_ getting better it seems, and I'm happy to wait - but nothing you say will change the fact that a pretty big project management ball was dropped on this game if nothing else... and maybe the problem is that I'm playing a warrior toon ATM... but that seems like a strange factor considering most of the things I've stated being frustrated with affected everyone on the server... not just a single class of toon.


----------



## Myrtl

In WvWvW last night, the keep I was defending was under heavy attack. I saw someone jump from the ramparts (was at full health) and they instantly died. I didn't see anything around them and wondered what had just happened. I threw a piece of chicken into that shadowy area below and it instantly turned to bone. When I used my sonic grenade, I was able to detect hundreds of life forms even though I couldn't see them. I realized it was the Vashta Nerada! It all made sense. The only thing we could do was run. (Semi true story)

As annoying as the invisible army is, I still love WvW.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> In WvWvW last night, the keep I was defending was under heavy attack. I saw someone jump from the ramparts (was at full health) and they instantly died. I didn't see anything around them and wondered what had just happened. I threw a piece of chicken into that shadowy area below and it instantly turned to bone. When I used my sonic grenade, I was able to detect hundreds of life forms even though I couldn't see them. I realized it was the Vashta Nerada! It all made sense. The only thing we could do was run. (Semi true story)
> As annoying as the invisible army is, I still love WvW.


BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Your response actually just _decreased_ my optimism significantly. I have no reason to doubt your level of experience with the back-end framework of the gamecode - but if each instance and each event requires hundreds of lines of code to simply reset 'stuck' events due to something like bugged champion/escort target pathing (falls through lava and disappears) for example - then I think it could be a very long time before the current content gets sorted. I can only image there would be hundreds of thousands of lines of code required for truly comprehensive feature changes if this is true.
> As far as the "hacker had yet to be implemented in the game" - that's what I'm speaking to exactly. I'm well aware that they didn't have the exact nature of the exploits used - they didn't even have all that much of the game written in 2010 (beyond proof of concept stuff) - I'm simply saying that based on the experience they presumably accrued during the previous 5-6 years of GW1... I would have thought they could have guessed there would be a high level of attack. Hell, I can say with confidence that every game that has any possibility of selling something electronic for actual currency in any form will be literally swamped with Chinese hacker farms from day one.
> Things _are_ getting better it seems, and I'm happy to wait - but nothing you say will change the fact that a pretty big project management ball was dropped on this game if nothing else... and maybe the problem is that I'm playing a warrior toon ATM... but that seems like a strange factor considering most of the things I've stated being frustrated with affected everyone on the server... not just a single class of toon.


It shouldn't...Saying they weren't ready doesn't mean they aren't now.

They've essentially doubled their staff, hired contractors and expanded to meet the demand of the public.

If you're not optimistic about a company that doubled their staff to accommodate for the public, then I clearly don't understand the meaning of optimism.

It is hundreds of lines of code to fix pathing issues because of how advanced the system is...This isn't Everquest or WoW, where 10 years later the same bugs exist...They make a valid, real, attempt to fix every single bug that you, the community, find but, that still takes a tremendous amount of time.

GW1 and GW2 don't have the same back-end...In fact, when they decided to go with a new base, most of the coding had to be thrown out and re-created...I actually can't come up with an analogy that would properly explain how much more advanced GW2 is than GW1...

Things will get better...They wouldn't have doubled their staff if they didn't want things to get better...And I admit they dropped the ball, have several times.

There are still glitches in attacks...Invisible characters are the cause of the client (Which they're trying to fix, regardless)...Hackers still purposefully crash events and effect pathing (Can google those two)...

The major issue is the human element...And that does effect your entire server. For the most part, they're addressing this. Banning the offenders and stating their position.

I would also categorize this as the smoothest MMO launch I've yet participated in...Again, I dare you to find another game company, in the history of this industry, that stopped sales for a week, to address server populations and their staffing...Fact is, you won't find one...That to me, garners more optimism than the industry does, as a whole.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you're not optimistic about a company that doubled their staff to accommodate for the public, then I clearly don't understand the meaning of optimism.
> It is hundreds of lines of code to fix pathing issues because of how advanced the system is...This isn't Everquest or WoW, where 10 years later the same bugs exist...They make a valid, real, attempt to fix every single bug that you, the community, find but, that still takes a tremendous amount of time.


I don't know if it's a matter of poor communication on my part or poor comprehension on yours - at no point in time have your responses addressed the only problem-solution I commented on. I'm very optimistic in regards to ANet eventually getting things sorted (as stated), I also fully comprehend the difficulties in coding AI in regards to pathing/collision logic in a 3D environment (just because I don't write games now doesn't mean I haven't ever).

I would certainly never state that complex user interactions with a dynamic, scalable event (scripted or reactive) could be solved simply or quickly. All I ever said was that a _temporary solution_ to a single, specific problem shouldn't be any harder than applying an _already existent_ set of code (timed expiration and reset) to problematic events so that a full reset was not required. That was all I ever stated should be simple.

If adding a timer does indeed take "hundreds of lines of code" then that is the reason I think they would have needed to triple or quadruple their staff to even have a prayer of fixing all the much, much more complex issues like those in sPvP or WvWvW.

I think we could go around in circles endlessly and not actually achieve communication. There's obviously a level of emotional reaction on both our parts - mine because something I've waited for with baited breath has not met my expectations (similar to your experience with EVGA as of late and ASUS in the past if I recall correctly) and yours because of a perceived attack on a company you're involved with and a frustration over ignorant conjecture on the part of disgruntled users.

I understand your frustration... but I also understand the frustration of others. I think in customer service, defensiveness (even if completely justifiable) is not conducive to furthering beneficial relationships with the consumer. I certainly know in my work I spend a great deal of time accepting both blame and criticism that I did nothing to warrant and in many cases is the direct result of the client's own actions. That's just business... and I usually find out it comes back to you down the road (good or bad). I'm sure you have had similar experience in your own.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I don't know if it's a matter of poor communication on my part or poor comprehension on yours - at no point in time have your responses addressed the only problem-solution I commented on. I'm very optimistic in regards to ANet eventually getting things sorted (as stated), I also fully comprehend the difficulties in coding AI in regards to pathing/collision logic in a 3D environment (just because I don't write games now doesn't mean I haven't ever).
> I would certainly never state that complex user interactions with a dynamic, scalable event (scripted or reactive) could be solved simply or quickly. All I ever said was that a _temporary solution_ to a single, specific problem shouldn't be any harder than applying an _already existent_ set of code (timed expiration and reset) to problematic events so that a full reset was not required. That was all I ever stated should be simple.
> If adding a timer does indeed take "hundreds of lines of code" then that is the reason I think they would have needed to triple or quadruple their staff to even have a prayer of fixing all the much, much more complex issues like those in sPvP or WvWvW.
> I think we could go around in circles endlessly and not actually achieve communication. There's obviously a level of emotional reaction on both our parts - mine because something I've waited for with baited breath has not met my expectations (similar to your experience with EVGA as of late and ASUS in the past if I recall correctly) and yours because of a perceived attack on a company you're involved with and a frustration over ignorant conjecture on the part of disgruntled users.
> I understand your frustration... but I also understand the frustration of others. I think in customer service, defensiveness (even if completely justifiable) is not conducive to furthering beneficial relationships with the consumer. I certainly know in my work I spend a great deal of time accepting both blame and criticism that I did nothing to warrant and in many cases is the direct result of the client's own actions. That's just business... and I usually find out it comes back to you down the road (good or bad). I'm sure you have had similar experience in your own.


I'm addressing the larger issue which, I did by expanding on the coding issue, I guess I didn't explain it well enough.

They've essentially doubled their staff...Which means that, they've doubled their efforts in fixing the thousands of lines of code that are being complained about. That makes me, extremely optimistic however, there is still a pecking order that's bug related and you know that. They're going to prioritize and fix the critical errors before the rest.

Unfortunately, a temporary solution to any of these issues isn't possible because of the coding complexity. Again, this is something you all should know about, I mean we're on OCN. Guild Wars 2 is worlds more complicated than GW1, it shouldn't take a coding expert or an admin to tell you the back end is incredibly more advanced.

I do understand what you're saying, though...That the dynamic of each event, at a base, should be the same but, it's actually not. One of the reasons there's so much diversity is because so many designers worked on the quests...Thus, not each quest actually has a cookie-cutter set of guidelines...Thus, they're all unique. It's because of the uniqueness that this task is difficult...Still, there are now twice as many staff members, as there were before, to address this.

Your point was that you're ultimately not optimistic because of how complicated the coding is...Clearly it will take longer to fix, longer to address and they should have planned for situations like these.

Spvp and WvWvW issues (like disappearing mobs) are actually mostly client-based...It's a result of the driver not working properly, this is mostly a Nvidia issue but, an issue that Anet is working very hard to resolve...In fact, the majority of issues I just read about on the forums, are driver based.

This also isn't the first time that Nvidia has dropped the ball, recently...I was contracted to work on SWTOR when Nvidia dropped the ball on their drivers, it was a mess...The same happened for Diablo 3, actually...Same happened for Borderlands 2...

My point is that I'm extremely optimistic because they've doubled capacity, doubled their staff, are working twice as hard on the complicated code and sometimes there are growing pains...It happens when you finally drop Apache and move to a realistic server base that allows for real-time updates (Which some of you have experienced).

I don't mean to come off as being offended because I'm not taking offense nor defending anything, I'm simply offering a perspective from someone that has/does work with A-Net...I'm also extremely optimistic that they're addressing //all// of your concerns...They did stop selling their product for a week so that they could accommodate all of you in the CS and Server department...That says a lot.

Again, I'm not trying to fight anything any of you say, I'm simply addressing inaccurate 'facts' many of you all or the internet seem to have.

I also agree, they fell behind the ball, they dropped it BUT, they made a tremendous effort to pick the ball back up again and did so at the cost of sales...Many of you take this for granted...No company in the history of this industry has STOPPED SALES to fix a product. Never. Not Blizzard, not Bioware, not Irrational, not Gearbox, not Valve...Nobody except for A-Net and in the very least, that deserves a tremendous amount of optimism.

I'm incredibly optimistic


----------



## Sir Beregond

Damn muscle memory and anet reorganizing the Guardian greatsword skills.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> As annoying as the invisible army is, I still love WvW.


Wow, people are incredibly easy to please these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Spvp and WvWvW issues (like disappearing mobs) are actually mostly client-based...It's a result of the driver not working properly, this is mostly a Nvidia issue but, an issue that Anet is working very hard to resolve...In fact, the majority of issues I just read about on the forums, are driver based.
> 
> I'm incredibly optimistic


That is so incredibly far off the mark it isn't even funny. GPU drivers causing invisible armies? Now I have heard of everything.









Maybe my entire guild using computers of all types of hardware that all have the invisible army problem and have to constantly log on and off to play the game are delusional eh?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> In WvWvW last night, the keep I was defending was under heavy attack. I saw someone jump from the ramparts (was at full health) and they instantly died. I didn't see anything around them and wondered what had just happened. I threw a piece of chicken into that shadowy area below and it instantly turned to bone. When I used my sonic grenade, I was able to detect hundreds of life forms even though I couldn't see them. I realized it was the Vashta Nerada! It all made sense. The only thing we could do was run. (Semi true story)
> 
> As annoying as the invisible army is, I still love WvW.


A fellow Who fan!

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, people are incredibly easy to please these days.
> That is so incredibly far off the mark it isn't even funny. GPU drivers causing invisible armies? Now I have heard of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my entire guild using computers of all types of hardware that all have the invisible army problem and have to constantly log on and off to play the game are delusional eh?


When my life is on the line, I will demand perfection. Until then, I don't sweat the little stuff. The invisible army is annoying, but I don't let those few times it happen deminish my enjoyment of WvW.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

See now this kind of bug is actually hillarious to me... undoubtedly as result of them tightening the code regarding map edges due to exploits... I have to admit I LOL'd at the fact that the ore was literally a foot (a Norn foot but still) away from my hand before the edge-guarding code pushed me back 4-5 body lengths away from it... it was taunting me personally I'm sure of it.


















And yes, I was afraid that what you were describing was potentially the case as far as event fixing was concerned... however, I assumed a developer the size and containing the talent of ANet would have a very stable, modular, and code-share friendly framework. That's apparently not the case or is only the case for the render engine and core logic - in which case I'm very glad someone else has to deal with the bug fixes. Coincidentally, that does make me even more impressed that they've gotten as much accomplished as they have - it can only get harder from here out.

Anyway, things are getting better - just spent a little time finishing up Mount Maelstrom and unlike the last time - every event was either operational, or dormant... I think only 3 were working the first time I made the attempt. That IS some progress!









Oh have to agree about the drivers not causing the invisible armies... at least, if that's a problem it's not isolated to Nvidia... I'm running the latest drivers on a 6950 and I have seen (or NOT SEEN actually) the exact same thing. I think it's more likely a problem with the GW2 client renderer not calling something correctly in DirectX... but I'm sure I'm not qualified to venture that guess.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> See now this kind of bug is actually hillarious to me... undoubtedly as result of them tightening the code regarding map edges due to exploits... I have to admit I LOL'd at the fact that the ore was literally a foot (a Norn foot but still) away from my hand before the edge-guarding code pushed me back 4-5 body lengths away from it... it was taunting me personally I'm sure of it.


Same thing happened to me when I found a whale that I could target, just out of range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Damn muscle memory and anet reorganizing the Guardian greatsword skills.


I've gotten used to it now but I almost reconfigured the controls to hit them in the order they used to be in


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is so incredibly far off the mark it isn't even funny. GPU drivers causing invisible armies? Now I have heard of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my entire guild using computers of all types of hardware that all have the invisible army problem and have to constantly log on and off to play the game are delusional eh?


...I'd suggest you read up on artifacting and driver integration especially when combined with DX...Would be surprised what you could actually learn.

I also didn't say it was exclusive to Nvidia...so, context, ftw.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> See now this kind of bug is actually hillarious to me... undoubtedly as result of them tightening the code regarding map edges due to exploits... I have to admit I LOL'd at the fact that the ore was literally a foot (a Norn foot but still) away from my hand before the edge-guarding code pushed me back 4-5 body lengths away from it... it was taunting me personally I'm sure of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh have to agree about the drivers not causing the invisible armies... at least, if that's a problem it's not isolated to Nvidia... I'm running the latest drivers on a 6950 and I have seen (or NOT SEEN actually) the exact same thing. I think it's more likely a problem with the GW2 client renderer not calling something correctly in DirectX... but I'm sure I'm not qualified to venture that guess.


I made a few calls last night and received, basically the same answer I posted.

There are issues with DX/Drivers/Client rendering...It's not exclusively one or the other, it's a combination of several problems.

A code was actually pushed live on the 7th, that created the error which is why there were very few instances of this happening before...It's believed to have been added with the camera adjustment, last patch.

It also existed previously for some players but, not as severely...The render would still occur but, far beyond the point of said PC entering the clip plane.

I was told that as soon as they could pinpoint the code, they'd push a hotfix live...However, considering there was an error effecting people BEFORE the code was pushed live, they're working with several entities to resolve the problem, asap.

Personally, I'm still waiting for the player end-quest rewards to be fixed...Those will be fixed on the patch of the 22nd.

Like I said, optimistic!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...I'd suggest you read up on artifacting and driver integration especially when combined with DX...Would be surprised what you could actually learn.
> I also didn't say it was exclusive to Nvidia...so, context, ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few calls last night and received, basically the same answer I posted.
> There are issues with DX/Drivers/Client rendering...It's not exclusively one or the other, it's a combination of several problems.
> A code was actually pushed live on the 7th, that created the error which is why there were very few instances of this happening before...It's believed to have been added with the camera adjustment, last patch.
> It also existed previously for some players but, not as severely...The render would still occur but, far beyond the point of said PC entering the clip plane.
> I was told that as soon as they could pinpoint the code, they'd push a hotfix live...However, considering there was an error effecting people BEFORE the code was pushed live, they're working with several entities to resolve the problem, asap.
> Personally, I'm still waiting for the player end-quest rewards to be fixed...Those will be fixed on the patch of the 22nd.
> Like I said, optimistic!


Right. The point is zero changes need to be made to any and all GPU drivers. It's their poorly programmed game causing this issue, not some silly "it's the GPU drivers fault" nonsense that you brought up before. Maybe ANet can call up NVIDIA and AMD to help them "fix" their game.









BTW this problem has existed since launch to one degree or another. ANet just made it ten times worse. Game is flawed at a basic level.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Right. The point is zero changes need to be made to any and all GPU drivers. It's their poorly programmed game causing this issue, not some silly "it's the GPU drivers fault" nonsense that you brought up before. Maybe ANet can call up NVIDIA and AMD to help them "fix" their game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this problem has existed since launch to one degree or another. ANet just made it ten times worse. Game is flawed at a basic level.


I will disagree about the driver stance you have...Especially after working on SWTOR for as long as I did. Nvidia essentially, due to lack of driver integration at all, crippled the launch of SWTOR, after promising Bioware for 2+ months to have a fully integrated driver on release. In fact, there are posts and posts and posts of these examples in the Official SWTOR thread...Many of these issues included artifacting, random geometries scaling/suddenly appearing, invisible mobs...etc...so, I vehemently disagree that a driver cannot cause rendering issues and/or fragmenting in a game environment.

In regards to A-net, it's their answer, not mine.

Having experienced this before and having previously assisted in troubleshooting the problem, I've actually seen identical issues emerge. As I mentioned in SWTOR. In that instance, beta testers had commented at length about driver performance and the issues they had going from driver --> driver...Ultimately, Nvidia fixed the issue...And if I recall, it was addressed in the Rage patch as well (Another blunder by both AMD and Nvidia







)

I'm a privately contracted admin...Not a developer...I can sit here and rabble on all day about Nginx, Unix, Ubuntu or Server and we could have a compelling week-long conversation...But, a combination of what we've discussed so far; not an expert...So I can only relate the experiences I've had...And being part of the team that worked with AMD/Nvidia...I can tell you first hand, it was an incredible disaster because neither Nvidia nor AMD had their "business" together.

Quite frankly, I think it's more/less a server issue but, since I haven't received a call yet to go fix a problem or address an issue, I can only speculate/relay what they tell me.

Again, not disagreeing they dropped the ball...Not disagreeing they've had issues since day 1...I absolutely side with you guys on those issues...However, on the driver issue, I've seen this before, so, I can only go with what my experience tells me...But again, their coding is far more advanced than SWTOR's so, ultimately, their answer at the moment, is the ultimate.

I'll keep you guys updated, if you like...Just, try not to shoot the messenger.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, like you mentioned, it only got *really* bad since the last patch that came out, what was it, last Saturday? It was 100% the patch as my GPU drivers haven't changed. There has always been some player culling problems since the game launched, but not nearly as extreme as since the last patch. Basically made WvW unplayable and most of my guild doesn't even log on anymore. I just haven't seen a PvP game handle large groups of people this bad in a very long time. I personally think they really skimped on the server hardware, but I have no proof of that.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Right. The point is zero changes need to be made to any and all GPU drivers. It's their poorly programmed game causing this issue, not some silly "it's the GPU drivers fault" nonsense that you brought up before. Maybe ANet can call up NVIDIA and AMD to help them "fix" their game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this problem has existed since launch to one degree or another. ANet just made it ten times worse. Game is flawed at a basic level.


Well, I wouldn't say the game is flawed at a basic level... if that were the case we couldn't log on at all or wouldn't be able to play PvE or PvP or WvWvW at all. There are definitely rendering issues, but to me most of these actually come from the way they've designed the camera interactions... which they are working on - but I'm afraid the 'growing pains' are going to be pretty brutal if they truly fix all of them.

The camera is so basic to the operation of the game that any changes they make are likely to have far-reaching collateral effects. On this one I can understand their position and also understand the delays (which I expect to be significant) in making any sort of sweeping changes to rendering. As far as ANet calling up Nvidia and AMD... I guarantee that any developer their size already has contacts within both companies to try to collaborate/troubleshoot any issues. I agree with you that drivers are not the only culprit here - but drivers are just software written by human beings (albeit very nerdy engineering types usually) so they are often just as flawed as a game is... they are just more likely to have their bugs found quickly because everyone with a GPU uses the drivers... not everyone has a particular game installed.

There are also numerous issues in working with any Microsoft libraries, controls, etc... even ones with as much scrutiny and use as Direct X. The problem is rarely in the function - but often in the documentation, because there are literally hundreds of time that Microsoft says to do something one way (which doesn't work) and until you figure out what they meant to say.... you're left with re-inventing the wheel. Although I find Masked's responses somewhat condescending, patronizing, and confrontational in tone (which in all fairness... it does say "Pretentious" right under his name







) I have to agree with him on this point... the problem can come from almost anywhere and simply saying that one Direct X game works on a given card with given drivers does not mean that the problem lies exclusively with the way the client is programmed. It's usually a combination of multiple participants.

As far as the 'fix' creating problems... I can second that... I haven't had the game crash since the first week... now it's doing that again.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I personally think they really skimped on the server hardware, but I have no proof of that.


They're using custom OCP's (custom designed servers) that are practically the same as Google's so, in terms of server hardware, it's very high quality, custom stuff...I can't get into detail beyond that but, the servers they're using, rival Blizzards in terms of quality.

Like I said, rendering is done some-what universally and separately...I can't explain this as well as I'd like to but, for you to render something in the distance, essentially 4/5 different functions come together to materialize that person for you...If one or two of those functions is broken, which, is what I can take from what you've all said then, they have to find that function and address the issue.

Another issue that was discovered this morning (you guys are getting somewhat of an exclusive here) is that hackers are actually wiping everything and forcing a mechanic that has been unprecedented which, is everything spawning at the same time...This hadn't been forseen as an issue but, clearly having many NPC's stack/spawn from the same location is a massive problem...So, things like that are being changed as well, just to ensure that NPC's under the world aren't something that's going to occur again, regardless of the reasoning as to why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> There are also numerous issues in working with any Microsoft libraries, controls, etc... even ones with as much scrutiny and use as Direct X. The problem is rarely in the function - but often in the documentation, because there are literally hundreds of time that Microsoft says to do something one way (which doesn't work) and until you figure out what they meant to say.... you're left with re-inventing the wheel. Although I find Masked's responses somewhat condescending, patronizing, and confrontational in tone (which in all fairness... it does say "Pretentious" right under his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have to agree with him on this point... the problem can come from almost anywhere and simply saying that one Direct X game works on a given card with given drivers does not mean that the problem lies exclusively with the way the client is programmed. It's usually a combination of multiple participants.
> As far as the 'fix' creating problems... I can second that... I haven't had the game crash since the first week... now it's doing that again.


I seem to come off as a pretentious villain in most of my posts and that's definitely my objective so, I do apologize...It's more of an inside joke but, it's not my goal to be patronizing nor confrontational so, I thank you for that criticism and it's something I'll work on in the future.

That being said, you are correct and have explained the issue far beyond what I was capable of, thank you.

I believe it has something to do with the camera function and it's interaction with the rendering process so, they're actually looking over that code.

You are right in that this will take quite a bit of time to fix but, as was pointed out to me last night, I was incorrect about the coding aspect of the game, for the most part. They followed universally friendly mechanics for every process but, the quests themselves, differ; the quests are what are unique, especially the single-player instanced quests which is why those are difficult to address...So, I was wrong and I apologize for that as well.

Just a FYI, I crash as well now


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just wanted to say,
*I am a very pleased Arena Net customer.*

Among reasons I won't go into too much detail, I decided that Guild Wars 2 was just not a game I was going to play much at all.

So I requested a refund and got it *within 24 hours*.
My serial code is deactivated and so I can no longer access Guild Wars 2.

*Please note that is only available if you purchase directly from Arena Net. Otherwise you must contact the 3rd party you bought it from (and may not be possible).*

An important note, of which I personally feel is unneeded to be said, is that I
only made it about level 25 (max level is 80) and I only completed about 2-3 zones (of which there are 24).
I say this to denote that I had not "completed" the entire game and did everything I wanted to do and then ditched it. Far from it.

As someone who previously lost a lot of money on Rift, I was expecting for my money to stay gone.
My expectations were wrong.

I would like to add,
*Guild Wars 2 is not a bad game. It was just not, personally, for me.

I would recommend anything Arena Net makes based on my experience with them.*

*Please be aware that I am not here to argue whether a refund is moral or not. I am simply stating my experience for others to read.*


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just wanted to say,
> *I am a very pleased Arena Net customer.*
> Among reasons I won't go into too much detail, I decided that Guild Wars 2 was just not a game I was going to play much at all.
> So I requested a refund and got it *within 24 hours*.
> My serial code is deactivated and so I can no longer access Guild Wars 2.
> An important note, of which I personally feel is unneeded to be said, is that I only made it about level 25 (max level is 80) and I only completed about 2-3 zones (of which there are 24).
> I say this to denote that I had not "completed" the entire game and done everything I wanted and then ditch it. Far from it.
> As someone who previously lost a lot of money on Rift, I was expecting for my money to stay gone.
> My expectations were wrong.
> I would like to add,
> *Guild Wars 2 is not a bad game. It was just not, personally, for me.
> I would recommend anything Arena Net makes based on my experience with them.*
> *Please be aware that I am not here to argue whether a refund is moral or not. I am simply stating my experience for others to read.*


I think its worth asking, did you purchase the game from ANet or a third party. Might help others in the future. ( No, im keeping my account until the end of the guild wars 2 world)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> They're using custom OCP's (custom designed servers) that are practically the same as Google's so, in terms of server hardware, it's very high quality, custom stuff...I can't get into detail beyond that but, the servers they're using, rival Blizzards in terms of quality.
> Like I said, rendering is done some-what universally and separately...I can't explain this as well as I'd like to but, for you to render something in the distance, essentially 4/5 different functions come together to materialize that person for you...If one or two of those functions is broken, which, is what I can take from what you've all said then, they have to find that function and address the issue.
> Another issue that was discovered this morning (you guys are getting somewhat of an exclusive here) is that hackers are actually wiping everything and forcing a mechanic that has been unprecedented which, is everything spawning at the same time...This hadn't been forseen as an issue but, clearly having many NPC's stack/spawn from the same location is a massive problem...So, things like that are being changed as well, just to ensure that NPC's under the world aren't something that's going to occur again, regardless of the reasoning as to why.
> I seem to come off as a pretentious villain in most of my posts and that's definitely my objective so, I do apologize...It's more of an inside joke but, it's not my goal to be patronizing nor confrontational so, I thank you for that criticism and it's something I'll work on in the future.
> That being said, you are correct and have explained the issue far beyond what I was capable of, thank you.
> I believe it has something to do with the camera function and it's interaction with the rendering process so, they're actually looking over that code.
> You are right in that this will take quite a bit of time to fix but, as was pointed out to me last night, I was incorrect about the coding aspect of the game, for the most part. They followed universally friendly mechanics for every process but, the quests themselves, differ; the quests are what are unique, especially the single-player instanced quests which is why those are difficult to address...So, I was wrong and I apologize for that as well.
> Just a FYI, I crash as well now


If the hardware is up to snuff, it must be how their software utilizes the hardware (or doesn't utilize it). Even before this last patch that basically made WvW unplayable, simple 30 vs 30 battles would seriously lag out. It's really the only game I've seen in recent years that struggles with that few player fighting.

Not to mention client side they have way too much utilization on the CPU and not enough on the GPU. Even with my 5 GHz 3770k, during aforementioned 30 vs 30 fight, I've seen my GPU utilization pretty much bottom out with my cards idling as I get 20 FPS in such a small battle. There isn't that much going on in this game that should drop a CPU like that. Not even sure if this game _really_ uses more than one core.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> They're using custom OCP's (custom designed servers) that are practically the same as Google's so, in terms of server hardware, it's very high quality, custom stuff...I can't get into detail beyond that but, the servers they're using, rival Blizzards in terms of quality.
> Like I said, rendering is done some-what universally and separately...I can't explain this as well as I'd like to but, for you to render something in the distance, essentially 4/5 different functions come together to materialize that person for you...If one or two of those functions is broken, which, is what I can take from what you've all said then, they have to find that function and address the issue.
> Another issue that was discovered this morning (you guys are getting somewhat of an exclusive here) is that hackers are actually wiping everything and forcing a mechanic that has been unprecedented which, is everything spawning at the same time...This hadn't been forseen as an issue but, clearly having many NPC's stack/spawn from the same location is a massive problem...So, things like that are being changed as well, just to ensure that NPC's under the world aren't something that's going to occur again, regardless of the reasoning as to why.
> I seem to come off as a pretentious villain in most of my posts and that's definitely my objective so, I do apologize...It's more of an inside joke but, it's not my goal to be patronizing nor confrontational so, I thank you for that criticism and it's something I'll work on in the future.
> That being said, you are correct and have explained the issue far beyond what I was capable of, thank you.
> I believe it has something to do with the camera function and it's interaction with the rendering process so, they're actually looking over that code.
> You are right in that this will take quite a bit of time to fix but, as was pointed out to me last night, I was incorrect about the coding aspect of the game, for the most part. They followed universally friendly mechanics for every process but, the quests themselves, differ; the quests are what are unique, especially the single-player instanced quests which is why those are difficult to address...So, I was wrong and I apologize for that as well.
> Just a FYI, I crash as well now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the hardware is up to snuff, it must be how their software utilizes the hardware (or doesn't utilize it). Even before this last patch that basically made WvW unplayable, simple 30 vs 30 battles would seriously lag out. It's really the only game I've seen in recent years that struggles with that few player fighting.
> 
> Not to mention client side they have way too much utilization on the CPU and not enough on the GPU. Even with my 5 GHz 3770k, during aforementioned 30 vs 30 fight, I've seen my GPU utilization pretty much bottom out with my cards idling as I get 20 FPS in such a small battle. There isn't that much going on in this game that should drop a CPU like that. Not even sure if this game _really_ uses more than one core.
Click to expand...

My cpu is nowhere near as spiffy as yours (see sig rig), but I can agree that the gpu is not being fully utilized.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## BeastRider

Dammit I have to install my H100 this weekend..I hope I don't lose too much time allocated for GW2..:| Oh well. Guess it's about balancing PC tinkering with gaming lol.


----------



## Kaldari

Ahhh! The new 306.97 drivers make the game so buttery smooth. Here's to hoping the transparent texture thing doesn't rear its ugly head and make me revert again.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Ahhh! The new 306.97 drivers make the game so buttery smooth. Here's to hoping the transparent texture thing doesn't rear its ugly head and make me revert again.


Another new driver? Where can I get this? Is this NVIDIA official or devt driver?

Edit: Nevermind official NVIDIA driver. Just looked now lol.


----------



## Kaldari

And just like that, my hopes are dashed. Whhhhyyyyyy can't they fix this already?! The new drivers are so much better, but I can't stand textures popping to transparent like that.









*edit*:

Holy crap! I remembered someone saying it was because they added ambient occlusion a few weeks ago, but I thought that this was strictly something to do with the game. I didn't realize you could just turn it off in the driver settings! I've been turning it on by habit after each driver install because I like everything to look as good as possible, but I haven't been making the connection until now! It's actually off by default. I feel dumb now. -.-

This is my theme song for the next hour. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy5Qr88ca8w

I get to enjoy the smoothness of the new drivers without any problems now! This is a good day.


----------



## Kaldari

delete


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> And just like that, my hopes are dashed. Whhhhyyyyyy can't they fix this already?! The new drivers are so much better, but I can't stand textures popping to transparent like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*:
> Holy crap! I remembered someone saying it was because they added ambient occlusion a few weeks ago, but I thought that this was strictly something to do with the game. I didn't realize you could just turn it off in the driver settings! I've been turning it on by habit after each driver install because I like everything to look as good as possible, but I haven't been making the connection until now! It's actually off by default. I feel dumb now. -.-
> This is my theme song for the next hour. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy5Qr88ca8w
> I get to enjoy the smoothness of the new drivers without any problems now! This is a good day.


That is a good point, there is often a desire (especially amongst a group like OCN gamers) to crank up the eye candy to the maximum for epeen/wow-factorage - losing sight of the fact that many of those elements are not beneficial to the actual playability of a game. I'm definitely guilty of that on more than one occasion, and it's even more applicable to a game like GW2 that is freakin' beeyooteefull







Although it's hard not to get pissed when you're enjoying something and suddenly you're looking at an error message, or a stuck event, or an army of bots or whatever - we also have to realize (myself included) that it's not ANet's _desire_ for any of that to happen. They as a developer are walking a very fine line between angering their customers by releasing a buggy game... and being a John Romero and releasing a game that's 'done' but is so out of date by the time they start selling it that no one cares about it any longer.

Would I have liked GW2 to have started out as good as GW1 is now? Damn straight! Is that likely or even possible given the scope of the game and the pressure they were under to actually get something out the door? Hardly. So while it is frustrating, and we are all emotional about it to one extent or another (positively or negatively) - the bottom line is that they are just people and they are trying. The one thing that I can definitely say sets ANet apart in a huge way is that they have (both now and in the past with GW1) continued to improve both amount and quality of content despite not receiving a monthly subscription fee. If we were talking about my CC getting dinged for $15-20/month while I can't even finish a map because it doesn't work... I'd be demanding my money back and not returning.

Since I don't have to pay any more (at least until there is a large expansion in a year or two) the only thing to be upset about is how badly I want it to work better than it does... but that's really only a result of how good the aspects of the game that do work properly are... they make me want even more all the time. Based on past experience, I will undoubtedly get that someday. I for one will make every effort to remain constructive and objective in any future criticism of this game - after all, even as it currently exists... it's way more entertaining than anything I've ever developed - by a mile.









And curse you for that youtube link... you just cost me an hour of productive time watching Tenacious D videos thanks to the side bar links...


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> And just like that, my hopes are dashed. Whhhhyyyyyy can't they fix this already?! The new drivers are so much better, but I can't stand textures popping to transparent like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*:
> Holy crap! I remembered someone saying it was because they added ambient occlusion a few weeks ago, but I thought that this was strictly something to do with the game. I didn't realize you could just turn it off in the driver settings! I've been turning it on by habit after each driver install because I like everything to look as good as possible, but I haven't been making the connection until now! It's actually off by default. I feel dumb now. -.-
> This is my theme song for the next hour. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy5Qr88ca8w
> I get to enjoy the smoothness of the new drivers without any problems now! This is a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point, there is often a desire (especially amongst a group like OCN gamers) to crank up the eye candy to the maximum for epeen/wow-factorage - losing sight of the fact that many of those elements are not beneficial to the actual playability of a game. I'm definitely guilty of that on more than one occasion, and it's even more applicable to a game like GW2 that is freakin' beeyooteefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's hard not to get pissed when you're enjoying something and suddenly you're looking at an error message, or a stuck event, or an army of bots or whatever - we also have to realize (myself included) that it's not ANet's _desire_ for any of that to happen. They as a developer are walking a very fine line between angering their customers by releasing a buggy game... and being a John Romero and releasing a game that's 'done' but is so out of date by the time they start selling it that no one cares about it any longer.
> 
> Would I have liked GW2 to have started out as good as GW1 is now? Damn straight! Is that likely or even possible given the scope of the game and the pressure they were under to actually get something out the door? Hardly. So while it is frustrating, and we are all emotional about it to one extent or another (positively or negatively) - the bottom line is that they are just people and they are trying. The one thing that I can definitely say sets ANet apart in a huge way is that they have (both now and in the past with GW1) continued to improve both amount and quality of content despite not receiving a monthly subscription fee. If we were talking about my CC getting dinged for $15-20/month while I can't even finish a map because it doesn't work... I'd be demanding my money back and not returning.
> 
> Since I don't have to pay any more (at least until there is a large expansion in a year or two) the only thing to be upset about is how badly I want it to work better than it does... but that's really only a result of how good the aspects of the game that do work properly are... they make me want even more all the time. Based on past experience, I will undoubtedly get that someday. I for one will make every effort to remain constructive and objective in any future criticism of this game - after all, even as it currently exists... it's way more entertaining than anything I've ever developed - by a mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And curse you for that youtube link... you just cost me an hour of productive time watching Tenacious D videos thanks to the side bar links...
Click to expand...

I can agree with some of this and only some because my experience varied. My biggest gripe thus far is the camera. On certain quests it will fight me on where I want my view. The snap back feature annoys me to no end. I'm old school. I know how to reset my camera.

The minimap not showing where I've been on some maps is also annoying as well as some skill point areas not working. As for bots, I've run into very few. The two back to back events in Straights of Devastation and the bridge in I believe Harathi Highlands had them.
Launch has been smoother for me than anything I've seen.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I can agree with some of this and only some because my experience varied. My biggest gripe thus far is the camera. On certain quests it will fight me on where I want my view. *The snap back feature annoys me to no end. I'm old school. I know how to reset my camera.*
> The minimap not showing where I've been on some maps is also annoying as well as some skill point areas not working. As for bots, I've run into very few. The two back to back events in Straights of Devastation and the bridge in I believe Harathi Highlands had them.
> Launch has been smoother for me than anything I've seen.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


"Use Free Camera" in the options prevents snap back, unless you're talking about something else that I'm not understanding.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I can agree with some of this and only some because my experience varied. My biggest gripe thus far is the camera. On certain quests it will fight me on where I want my view. The snap back feature annoys me to no end. I'm old school. I know how to reset my camera.
> The minimap not showing where I've been on some maps is also annoying as well as some skill point areas not working. As for bots, I've run into very few. The two back to back events in Straights of Devastation and the bridge in I believe Harathi Highlands had them.
> Launch has been smoother for me than anything I've seen.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


LOL I've literally encountered a mob of bots (powerlevelling I assume - despite the fact that they were all dead in a big pile... so wish I would have screenshotted that but I was irritated and just quit). I think there were about 40-60 in one spot (forget the outpost... think it was in Frostgorge Sound) - in any case it brought my system to it's knees like the dragon event in the early evening!

I agree that if they fixed everything that was wrong with the camera... I'd wait for the rest of it with much greater patience... however, I'm realistic - it will be significantly faster for them to fix every event in the game than to completely rework the way the camera interacts (or at the very least, they won't have as many cascading bugs to deal with... some of which are likely to be complete crashes of the game itself). The broken/hacked events are problematic, but regardless of whether they are easy to fix or very difficult to fix... they are still largely isolated. Changing the camera behavior will change the nature of the game itself... in a good way IMO - but I have no idea how much they've coded the engine itself around the positioning, physical size and shape, etc of the camera object. I mean it seems it would be simple to just make it not a solid (read collision target) object... of course, that would break nearly every jumping puzzle because now you'd have the camera clipping through a mountainside and not be able to see your toon at all. Actually it does that occasionally too, so I'm not even sure to what extent the camera object is seen as a collision target and to what extent it can clip model boundaries...









I think the thing we can all agree on is that it's a work in progress at the moment... but it's a very successful one for ANet - so I'm sure they aren't going to leave us hanging in the long run... it just might take a year to get it all ironed out.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I can agree with some of this and only some because my experience varied. My biggest gripe thus far is the camera. On certain quests it will fight me on where I want my view. The snap back feature annoys me to no end. I'm old school. I know how to reset my camera.
> The minimap not showing where I've been on some maps is also annoying as well as some skill point areas not working. As for bots, I've run into very few. The two back to back events in Straights of Devastation and the bridge in I believe Harathi Highlands had them.
> Launch has been smoother for me than anything I've seen.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've literally encountered a mob of bots (powerlevelling I assume - despite the fact that they were all dead in a big pile... so wish I would have screenshotted that but I was irritated and just quit). I think there were about 40-60 in one spot (forget the outpost... think it was in Frostgorge Sound) - in any case it brought my system to it's knees like the dragon event in the early evening!
> 
> I agree that if they fixed everything that was wrong with the camera... I'd wait for the rest of it with much greater patience... however, I'm realistic - it will be significantly faster for them to fix every event in the game than to completely rework the way the camera interacts (or at the very least, they won't have as many cascading bugs to deal with... some of which are likely to be complete crashes of the game itself). The broken/hacked events are problematic, but regardless of whether they are easy to fix or very difficult to fix... they are still largely isolated. Changing the camera behavior will change the nature of the game itself... in a good way IMO - but I have no idea how much they've coded the engine itself around the positioning, physical size and shape, etc of the camera object. I mean it seems it would be simple to just make it not a solid (read collision target) object... of course, that would break nearly every jumping puzzle because now you'd have the camera clipping through a mountainside and not be able to see your toon at all. Actually it does that occasionally too, so I'm not even sure to what extent the camera object is seen as a collision target and to what extent it can clip model boundaries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the thing we can all agree on is that it's a work in progress at the moment... but it's a very successful one for ANet - so I'm sure they aren't going to leave us hanging in the long run... it just might take a year to get it all ironed out.
Click to expand...

Indeed, and at least for myself and my guild, we're happy with what is there so far and willing to wait. Minor irritants is all, for me.

Now, are there immunity times for crowd control or diminishing returns? I was rooted and place earlier and gunned down with no chance of escape. Blew my "Save Yourself" and then CC'd once again.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Unstableiser

I bought another set of armour for magic boost and put the pirate set thingy on it. Then made this setup and realised the greatsword is good for something, alt weapons sword and pistol quite important though. I've been running around Orr in my staff condition build for ages... which is awesome, good dps and very tough but for farming mobs one or two at a time, or just general running around this takes the cake It's about as glass cannon as I could get with both me and my illusions putting out max dps there is always some overkill between skills.


----------



## BeastRider

It's been 3 days since I've last played Guild Wars...*SIGH, well at least I got my H100 in my rig and fixed wiring..A lot nicer now..Problem is I can't decide whether I should overclock CPU or play Guild Wars later..What a conundrum. lol


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> It's been 3 days since I've last played Guild Wars...*SIGH, well at least I got my H100 in my rig and fixed wiring..A lot nicer now..Problem is I can't decide whether I should overclock CPU or play Guild Wars later..What a conundrum. lol


OC cpu

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> And just like that, my hopes are dashed. Whhhhyyyyyy can't they fix this already?! The new drivers are so much better, but I can't stand textures popping to transparent like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*:
> Holy crap! I remembered someone saying it was because they added ambient occlusion a few weeks ago, but I thought that this was strictly something to do with the game. I didn't realize you could just turn it off in the driver settings! I've been turning it on by habit after each driver install because I like everything to look as good as possible, but I haven't been making the connection until now! It's actually off by default. I feel dumb now. -.-
> This is my theme song for the next hour. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy5Qr88ca8w
> I get to enjoy the smoothness of the new drivers without any problems now! This is a good day.


so how are the new drivers? i ran 306.23 for a while then tried the dev. 306.63. Ended up going back to .23 as they were much more smooth in terms of gameplay. for whatever reason, although .63 netted me higher fps, the game seemed much more choppy.

and transparent textures..... i leave my ambient occlusion off in the Nv control panel. I tend to leave all my settings at default in that. should i be changing anything in them?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> so how are the new drivers? i ran 306.23 for a while then tried the dev. 306.63. Ended up going back to .23 as they were much more smooth in terms of gameplay. for whatever reason, although .63 netted me higher fps, the game seemed much more choppy.
> and transparent textures..... i leave my ambient occlusion off in the Nv control panel. I tend to leave all my settings at default in that. should i be changing anything in them?


Just updated driver to .96 last night though wasn't able to play GW2 to test. I'll play later and place an post feedback here of what I think. I actually had really positive results with the .63 dev drivers with my GTX 680. Personally I have never experience the transparent textures I've been reading a lot about, so IDK what's causing it. In NVIDIA control panel I maxed out everything NVIDIA would allow me to lol.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Just updated driver to .96 last night though wasn't able to play GW2 to test. I'll play later and place an post feedback here of what I think. I actually had really positive results with the .63 dev drivers with my GTX 680. Personally I have never experience the transparent textures I've been reading a lot about, so IDK what's causing it. In NVIDIA control panel I maxed out everything NVIDIA would allow me to lol.


in terms of transparent textures, i can't say ive encountered them either. and like i said the .63 drivers did increase my fps by anywehre from 5-15. but even though the frame rate was higher, the game was much more choppy. downloading the .97 drivers now, we'll see how they fair.

And remember, im only running a 460se. i cant quite max everything out. But with nv control panel left at default, im running anywhere from 32-49fps at 1920x1080 at the following settings. ill take that as acceptable for having a "special" edition card lol.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> so how are the new drivers? i ran 306.23 for a while then tried the dev. 306.63. Ended up going back to .23 as they were much more smooth in terms of gameplay. for whatever reason, although .63 netted me higher fps, the game seemed much more choppy.
> and transparent textures..... i leave my ambient occlusion off in the Nv control panel. I tend to leave all my settings at default in that. should i be changing anything in them?


They've been great for me so far. There are three settings I usually change after a clean driver install to get the best visual fidelity: (Texture filtering - Quality) to High Quality, (Texture Filtering - Negative LOD biad) to Clamp, and (Ambient Occlusion) to On.

The transparent texture thing is due to that ambient occlusion setting being on. I only figured this out yesterday. Aside from that, everything is really smooth.

Here's a video of the transparent texture thing. It normally only looks like the bit in the terrain where it's see-through, but I guess the trees and everything above ground had that photograph negative look since it was night time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odW-QKxEkBI


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Just updated driver to .96 last night though wasn't able to play GW2 to test. I'll play later and place an post feedback here of what I think. I actually had really positive results with the .63 dev drivers with my GTX 680. Personally I have never experience the transparent textures I've been reading a lot about, so IDK what's causing it. In NVIDIA control panel I maxed out everything NVIDIA would allow me to lol.
> 
> 
> 
> in terms of transparent textures, i can't say ive encountered them either. and like i said the .63 drivers did increase my fps by anywehre from 5-15. but even though the frame rate was higher, the game was much more choppy. downloading the .97 drivers now, we'll see how they fair.
> 
> And remember, im only running a 460se. i cant quite max everything out. But with nv control panel left at default, im running anywhere from 32-49fps at 1920x1080 at the following settings. ill take that as acceptable for having a "special" edition card lol.
Click to expand...

Special indeed. It's missing 48 cuda cores.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> in terms of transparent textures, i can't say ive encountered them either. and like i said the .63 drivers did increase my fps by anywehre from 5-15. but even though the frame rate was higher, the game was much more choppy. downloading the .97 drivers now, we'll see how they fair.
> And remember, im only running a 460se. i cant quite max everything out. But with nv control panel left at default, im running anywhere from 32-49fps at 1920x1080 at the following settings. ill take that as acceptable for having a "special" edition card lol.


First try setting your resolution from 1920x1080 to "Windowed Fullscreen", it reduces choppyness (no such word? lol) a lot and IDK if it's my imagination but the colors seemed to become more vibrant. Also you could turn reflections totally off but I can understand why you wouldn't wanna do that. 34-49 fps isn't that bad though try setting resolution to "windowed fullscreen" and see how it goes, might bump up ur minimum fps up a bit.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> They've been great for me so far. There are three settings I usually change after a clean driver install to get the best visual fidelity: (Texture filtering - Quality) to High Quality, (Texture Filtering - Negative LOD biad) to Clamp, and (Ambient Occlusion) to On.
> The transparent texture thing is due to that ambient occlusion setting being on. I only figured this out yesterday. Aside from that, everything is really smooth.
> Here's a video of the transparent texture thing. It normally only looks like the bit in the terrain where it's see-through, but I guess the trees and everything above ground had that photograph negative look since it was night time.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odW-QKxEkBI


ahhh, i see now. yea, i have never run into that thus far *knocks on wood*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Special indeed. It's missing 48 cuda cores.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


tell me about it, i got the gimp 460 lol. its alright, we all make mistake when building our first pc's. i myself made a few but have learned and moved on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> First try setting your resolution from 1920x1080 to "Windowed Fullscreen", it reduces choppyness (no such word? lol) a lot and IDK if it's my imagination but the colors seemed to become more vibrant. Also you could turn reflections totally off but I can understand why you wouldn't wanna do that. 34-49 fps isn't that bad though try setting resolution to "windowed fullscreen" and see how it goes, might bump up ur minimum fps up a bit.


like i said since i have gone back to the .23 official drivers the choppiness is all gone. game is as smooth as a baby's butt. i have no complaints what so ever about the game so far. will try the new .97 drivers this weekend though and see how they fare.

oh, and with color vibrance, that is about the only thing i do change in the nVidia control panel after driver installs. i bump the color vibrance of the monitor up to about 55-56%. so colors are perfect.


----------



## Myrtl

If you try to stack bleeding duration, is it capped at 50%? I haven't been able to find anything in writting, but I didn't notice a increase in my bleed duration for death blossom after 50%. I guess 15 seconds on death blossom bleed is the longest I can get that to last if its capped at 50%.

I figured it out. There is no cap, just the bleed duration on the skill doesn't update when its increased with runes. It does increase the bleed duration when used. Also, the bleed duration will update the skill when you use sigils. So, I assume runes not updating the skill tooltip is a minor bug.


----------



## BeastRider

Sadly no GW2 this weekend but I have to say the no monthly fee makes the game a lot easier on the head. Meaning I don't have to pressure myself if I can't play. It is missing the "OMG gotta get to 80 ASAP!" feel which IDK is a good or bad thing.

Well on a side note I got my 3570K to 4.7GHz stable so twas fun.







Miss GW2 tho.


----------



## Zen00

Remember everyone, the Halloween event begins on the 22nd.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> They've been great for me so far. There are three settings I usually change after a clean driver install to get the best visual fidelity: (Texture filtering - Quality) to High Quality, (Texture Filtering - Negative LOD biad) to Clamp, and (Ambient Occlusion) to On.
> The transparent texture thing is due to that ambient occlusion setting being on. I only figured this out yesterday. Aside from that, everything is really smooth.
> Here's a video of the transparent texture thing. It normally only looks like the bit in the terrain where it's see-through, but I guess the trees and everything above ground had that photograph negative look since it was night time.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odW-QKxEkBI
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, i see now. yea, i have never run into that thus far *knocks on wood*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Special indeed. It's missing 48 cuda cores.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it, i got the gimp 460 lol. its alright, we all make mistake when building our first pc's. i myself made a few but have learned and moved on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> First try setting your resolution from 1920x1080 to "Windowed Fullscreen", it reduces choppyness (no such word? lol) a lot and IDK if it's my imagination but the colors seemed to become more vibrant. Also you could turn reflections totally off but I can understand why you wouldn't wanna do that. 34-49 fps isn't that bad though try setting resolution to "windowed fullscreen" and see how it goes, might bump up ur minimum fps up a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said since i have gone back to the .23 official drivers the choppiness is all gone. game is as smooth as a baby's butt. i have no complaints what so ever about the game so far. will try the new .97 drivers this weekend though and see how they fare.
> 
> oh, and with color vibrance, that is about the only thing i do change in the nVidia control panel after driver installs. i bump the color vibrance of the monitor up to about 55-56%. so colors are perfect.
Click to expand...

The SE wasn't so bad. I overclocked it and it worked like a champ.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## staryoshi

I built a PC for a friend with a GTX 560 SE. It ran at the expected performance level and it did so while running cool n' quiet. SE's of any flavor can be great deals if acquired at the right price.

Also, I hit 80 last night, w00t







It took me quite a while because I made an alt when my main was at 66


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Sadly no GW2 this weekend but I have to say the no monthly fee makes the game a lot easier on the head. Meaning I don't have to pressure myself if I can't play. It is missing the "OMG gotta get to 80 ASAP!" feel which IDK is a good or bad thing.
> 
> Well on a side note I got my 3570K to 4.7GHz stable so twas fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss GW2 tho.


Nice. I'm probably bump my FX-8150 to 4.5

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Nice. I'm probably bump my FX-8150 to 4.5
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Yeah cost me my weekend though, PRIME takes a while for errors to show up. So looks like next weekend is gonna be "Hmm, wonder if I should go 4.8GHz or play GW2" lol. Think I'm at my limit, 1.36v @ 85 degrees seems like the ceiling for my 3570K.


----------



## Dr.m0x

This game performs really well on my Alienware m14x r2. I'm also really addicted to it, haven't had this much fun in an mmo since the early days of wow, way back before it became crap.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> This game performs really well on my Alienware m14x r2. I'm also really addicted to it, haven't had this much fun in an mmo since the early days of wow, way back before it became crap.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Good to hear. I have an M14x R1 but haven't tried running it there. What settings are u on and how many fps are u getting?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> This game performs really well on my Alienware m14x r2. I'm also really addicted to it, haven't had this much fun in an mmo since the early days of wow, way back before it became crap.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear. I have an M14x R1 but haven't tried running it there. What settings are u on and how many fps are u getting?
Click to expand...

Just got it in auto best appearance and not sure of fps but seems smooth so far.

Mind you I'm sure the 2gb vram for graphics does help a lot.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Just got it in auto best appearance and not sure of fps but seems smooth so far.
> Mind you I'm sure the 2gb vram for graphics does help a lot.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Nice. Enjoy mate, hook it up to a TV or something.


----------



## Duplicated

Anyone want to start some Halloween speculations in here, seeing that it's starting in one week from today?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Anyone want to start some Halloween speculations in here, seeing that it's starting in one week from today?


Well GW1 was good with decorations. So if GW2 keeps the same enthusiasm for halloween + the better graphics the decor must look great! IDK about additional seasonal content though, but I think there'll be a lot to do IMO. I'm expecting halloween related events as well as major decor in all the major cities.


----------



## lolmont

Just started playing got a level 18 necromancer on Blackgate anyone else play on that server?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Just started playing got a level 18 necromancer on Blackgate anyone else play on that server?


I actually wanna try the guest feature where players can visit other servers and play together. Anyone ever try it?


----------



## BeastRider

Guys I'm getting an error. The game crashes and shows me an error report. Think it's something related to memory, I'll post a screen shot if it happens again. This has only happened to me today and IDK what's causing it. Read GW2 forums and they experience the same error but in a different area..Error c0000005..Anyone experience this?

Edit: The repair tool seemed to work as I have not gotten the error since repair. Hope it stays that way..The game used to crash at the worst possible times..


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Anyone want to start some Halloween speculations in here, seeing that it's starting in one week from today?


I speculate that there will be new events, jumping puzzles, decorations, mini games, bosses, mini dungeons, new gem store stuffs... I could go on and on..

On an unrelated note..








https://www.guildwars2.com/en/events/halloween-2012


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I speculate that there will be new events, jumping puzzles, decorations, mini games, bosses, mini dungeons, new gem store stuffs... I could go on and on..
> On an unrelated note..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/events/halloween-2012


Been looking for this since yesterday, thanks for the link


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, I got the game. Not sure I like it much. I only paid $35, luckily. I'm just not really understand what to do or anything like that. It doesn't tell you much. I've played many MMO's, and this is the first time I have no idea what abilities to use at the right moments. I didn't even know I could roll backwards for 3 days.


Heh, you would not have liked anarchyonline when that was going on. All the math calculations for upgrades, the spreadsheets I had made, and formulas for different classes lol. And best part is none of it is explained to you when you start, talk about a steep learning curve. GW2 is relatively easy by comparison. You need to have a browser open and searching while yer playing imo.


----------



## thelamacmdr

New Jumping puzzle anyone? Also I like the last bit they have about tyria expanding, I was expecting it but it still makes me happy to see them adding new content already ^_^


----------



## MLJS54

Have some questions:

1) Does anyone here run a defensive condition damage thief build in WvW? If so, what gear are you using? I'm thinking of buying the following (all exotics):
- Carrion accessories
- Carrion daggers w/ Superior Sigils of Energy
- Cleric's armor (was at first debating Pow/Tough/Vit but think +Healing power may be better in the long-term)

2) What Nvidia drivers are people using?

3) Any tips for which settings to tune in a) Nvidia Control Panel, and b) In-game, to optimize WvW FPS?

4) Does adding -umbra gpu to the shortcut extension actually help at all with respect to FPS?


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm using 306.97 drivers

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## BeastRider

306.96 seems to be the best right now for GW2. Feels a lot smoother than before and definitely less lag spikes even with reflections set to "all".


----------



## Unstableiser

Here it is without the ENB


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Guys I'm getting an error. The game crashes and shows me an error report. Think it's something related to memory, I'll post a screen shot if it happens again. This has only happened to me today and IDK what's causing it. Read GW2 forums and they experience the same error but in a different area..Error c0000005..Anyone experience this?
> Edit: The repair tool seemed to work as I have not gotten the error since repair. Hope it stays that way..The game used to crash at the worst possible times..


what repair tool are we talking about here? i had the game crash twice on me. i thought it might have been related to my overclock.....


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Here it is without the ENB


Guild Wars: Skyrim


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> what repair tool are we talking about here? i had the game crash twice on me. i thought it might have been related to my overclock.....


Actually I'm still not 100% sure if the repair tool actually made a difference or if my overclock is causing the crashes as well. If prime95 is to be trusted for stability than my overclock is definitely stable though. Follow these steps to activate the repair tool:

1. Locate the Gw2.exe file in your C: drive.
2. Create a Shortcut and name it "Guild Wars Repair Tool". (doesn't matter but this would be a good name lol)
3. Right click>Properties and on the "target" section simply add "-repair" after the target location.
4. Double click the shortcut, Guild Wars 2 launcher will appear but with a sort of "verification" bar where the download/patch bar is and you can play the game once the repair is complete.

Can't say for certain if the repair tool worked, but I will be playing later or probably tomorrow and see if the game crashes again. It didn't crash after I did the repair though, IDK if it's just a coincidence. Problem is I did a lot of changes to my system so any 1 of them could be causing the issues. First would be my CPU overclock and next would be updated NVIDIA drivers to 306.96.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Here it is without the ENB


Where'd you get that armour for your guardian? Also, how did you find the option for nail paint colour?


----------



## BeastRider

Okay I thought GW2 had a first person view because of the posts above. :|


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Okay I thought GW2 had a first person view because of the posts above. :|


Lol Elder Scrolls ftw

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Unstableiser

Yep, sorry I posted on the wrong tab. GW2 related I've only been logging in when the Tequatl timer is up and my toon just stands around waiting for that to happen. I did get an exotic staff out of it last night though so it paid off but I'm too much into Skyrim atm, as you can see.









I have a Necro waiting to level he looks fun to play with. I held off going for map completion on my main I imagine it will detract from the experience of rolling a different toon.


----------



## Arimis5226

Is there an OCN guild stood up yet? I don't want to read through the 7 thousand posts to find out. If so, who's handling the invites? Some one hook me up.

GW2 display name: Arimis.2758


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*
> 
> Is there an OCN guild stood up yet? I don't want to read through the 7 thousand posts to find out. If so, who's handling the invites? Some one hook me up.
> GW2 display name: Arimis.2758


We have a Guild Thread but it likes to sink to the bottom of the games forum. Sent you an invite though ^_^


----------



## Obrien

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/11mz4k/i_am_a_programmer_for_guild_wars_2_amaa/

for those having questions regarding the programming.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Although visiting reddit is against my religion... that was a good read.









As is usually the case... it's the little things that make a difference. Although some of what was discussed was interesting, much of it was pretty obvious from the product and development pace. But it was this little aside that actually made me smile (despite it having no impact whatsoever on the game itself or on the quality of development):
Quote:


> // Same line
> void Foo () {
> ...
> }


(In response to whether or not they placed curly braces on the same line or the next line of a function)









Also nice that they responded to what we've discussed earlier - there ARE definitely shortcuts and fixes that could be implemented with a few lines of code... however, they aren't interested in implementing anything like that since it creates a problem that requires a secondary fix - so they would much rather take longer to resolve the cause of the problem properly so that all of the game content can benefit rather than simply adding a quick fix to a single problem event/SP/etc. and then having to remember to go back and re-fix it later.

So it's nice to know that there are those 2-3 line fixes... they are simply choosing not to implement them unless they are the _right_ fix. Although that may point to a longer 'growing-pains' phase to the game - it also points to a long-term approach to quality that I think we can all appreciate (eventually).


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Although visiting reddit is against my religion... that was a good read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is usually the case... it's the little things that make a difference. Although some of what was discussed was interesting, much of it was pretty obvious from the product and development pace. But it was this little aside that actually made me smile (despite it having no impact whatsoever on the game itself or on the quality of development):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> // Same line
> void Foo () {
> ...
> }
> 
> 
> 
> (In response to whether or not they placed curly braces on the same line or the next line of a function)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice that they responded to what we've discussed earlier - there ARE definitely shortcuts and fixes that could be implemented with a few lines of code... however, they aren't interested in implementing anything like that since it creates a problem that requires a secondary fix - so they would much rather take longer to resolve the cause of the problem properly so that all of the game content can benefit rather than simply adding a quick fix to a single problem event/SP/etc. and then having to remember to go back and re-fix it later.
> 
> So it's nice to know that there are those 2-3 line fixes... they are simply choosing not to implement them unless they are the _right_ fix. Although that may point to a longer 'growing-pains' phase to the game - it also points to a long-term approach to quality that I think we can all appreciate (eventually).
Click to expand...

Regardless of bugs and broken stuff I'd say the game is really quality. I do agree with you and like that they will take time to add the right lines of code to get a proper fix.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## BeastRider

Honestly I am seeing SOME improvements with regard to optimization..306.96 drivers work well with the game. Seeing a lot less fps spikes even if I have all reflections set to all. Getting 65fps above more often now compared to before where my fps used to dip to 45.

Gonna have to see if the crashing issue stopped when I get time to play for more than an hour.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Honestly I am seeing SOME improvements with regard to optimization..306.96 drivers work well with the game. Seeing a lot less fps spikes even if I have all reflections set to all. Getting 65fps above more often now compared to before where my fps used to dip to 45.
> 
> Still can't get over my crashing issue though. Hope it's not my overclock..:|


The only game I get crashing with is BF3. I can see the improvements being made. Much smoother.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well I am finally going to try the new 306.97 drivers tonight. I am hearing a lot of mixed results for GW2 with that. Some people saying they are getting stuttering issues, others saying its made the game much smoother. Will give it a go tonight.


----------



## sprower

Overflow... in... Cursed Shore... 10:30am.... dem bots...


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well I am finally going to try the new 306.97 drivers tonight. I am hearing a lot of mixed results for GW2 with that. Some people saying they are getting stuttering issues, others saying its made the game much smoother. Will give it a go tonight.


My game got a lot smoother after the switch. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well I am finally going to try the new 306.97 drivers tonight. I am hearing a lot of mixed results for GW2 with that. Some people saying they are getting stuttering issues, others saying its made the game much smoother. Will give it a go tonight.


These are by far the best drivers for GW2...and everything else for that matter.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well installed them this morning before work. Willg et a chance to try them out tonight.


----------



## tsm106

Does anyone know how to link the items in inventory in the chat window?


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Does anyone know how to link the items in inventory in the chat window?


shift click them, or ctrl click, something like that....i havent played the game in a about a few weeks since getting 96% world map completion and realizing how much work it would be to make an legendary twilight sword....


----------



## tsm106

Ah, cool thanks.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well I am finally going to try the new 306.97 drivers tonight. I am hearing a lot of mixed results for GW2 with that. Some people saying they are getting stuttering issues, others saying its made the game much smoother. Will give it a go tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> My game got a lot smoother after the switch. Definitely worth a try.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> These are by far the best drivers for GW2...and everything else for that matter.


I myself have tried these drivers. and i do agree that gameplay does seem a wee bit smoother. even at lower framerates. However, I have also notice that my framrates have droped pretty decently. Anywehre from 2-10fps depending on where I am. I used to get low-mid 30's in lions arch. I am now sitting at low-mid 20's. It might be becasue of the fact that I have an older card and the driver is meant to support the newer generations of cards better. But i personally am debating going back to 301.23 just because that driver seemed to give me the most balance between smooth gameplay and fps.


----------



## Fletcherea

Wowzers, I said that "the gem store was much more in your face than gw1, and that I pretend the chests don't even exist"

Got a pm from a mod saying I was infracted! There was about 20 posts in the thread that were all discussing the chests and rng in general, I think all of them got deleted, only a few posts left in that thread








I don't dare post a thing over there on the official forum really anymore, I thought that above statement was well and fine enough, no slamming or hating, just that I don't use it.


----------



## tuffstuff

Just picked up gw2 and was wondering can i get an invite to the guild? im on the fort aspen server. Praon.6104


----------



## Justlme

I must say, one of the best online games i played. was enjoying rift before this came out. got a question though, i've been hearing a lot about botters and all, are those the people camping at nodes and popping out mining them and suddenly disappear? how are they doing that anyway o.o always curious ... I mean the disappearing part,


----------



## staryoshi

After playing the game for a long time and getting a char or two up to 80, I finally made a warrior... I wish I would have known how fun they were sooner! I actually enjoy playing with most of the weapon combinations, too, so I'll always be able to shake things up







Burst damage, ho!


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> I must say, one of the best online games i played. was enjoying rift before this came out. got a question though, i've been hearing a lot about botters and all, are those the people camping at nodes and popping out mining them and suddenly disappear? how are they doing that anyway o.o always curious ... I mean the disappearing part,


You'll know a bot when you see them. Most of them are groups of 4 or 5 people with very similar names running around in a big loop. They aren't normally camping anything of value, but are running in a highly mob dense area for more exp.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> You'll know a bot when you see them. Most of them are groups of 4 or 5 people with very similar names running around in a big loop. They aren't normally camping anything of value, but are running in a highly mob dense area for more exp.


This. They usually have bogus, gibberish names (though not always), and run in groups of as few as 2, and I've seen as many as 8 together. They move around erratically, often just going back and forth, or sometimes in step with each other. Its very easy to spot. The msot common is groups of rangers with juvenile brown bear pets.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Wowzers, I said that "the gem store was much more in your face than gw1, and that I pretend the chests don't even exist"
> Got a pm from a mod saying I was infracted! There was about 20 posts in the thread that were all discussing the chests and rng in general, I think all of them got deleted, only a few posts left in that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dare post a thing over there on the official forum really anymore, I thought that above statement was well and fine enough, no slamming or hating, just that I don't use it.


By saying that you're pretending something doesn't exist you are creating a negative atmosphere and infringing on the enjoyment of other users who may not accept the idea of pretending things don't exist for religious or other purposes. This negative attitude also constitutes hate and you will be banned if you continue this negative attitude towards Guild Wars 2 or ArenaNet in general.

Honestly, if your not in for the circle-jerk your not allowed unless you are able to provide citations and use the most scholarly language possible.

Exaggerating of course; I still love ANet but honestly, they are incredibly overbearing on their forums.


----------



## BeastRider

Just figured out my crashes we're OC related. Processor OC to be exact. Anyway, did some tweaking and the crashes seem to be gone.

309.96 drivers did make the game a lot smoother. Also IDK if a patch GW2 released fixed the "Reflections: All" issue since I can now set my reflections to "All" without the lag spike even if I move my mouse really rapidly (used to be quite an issue a month back). There is still room for optimization in GW2 part I think, since a GTX 680 minimum fps should be more than 55 fps in an MMO that's DX9 lol. I think GTX 560Ti's should have the frames a GTX 680 has in this game if it were fully optimized. I'm not complaining though, it's a really awesome game, I love how I don't get the feeling of guilt when I stop playing for a week or a couple days and come back since there's no monthly fee. I get to play other games and play GW2 on the side, usually just finishing the daily achievements.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> By saying that you're pretending something doesn't exist you are creating a negative atmosphere and infringing on the enjoyment of other users who may not accept the idea of pretending things don't exist for religious or other purposes. This negative attitude also constitutes hate and you will be banned if you continue this negative attitude towards Guild Wars 2 or ArenaNet in general.
> Honestly, if your not in for the circle-jerk your not allowed unless you are able to provide citations and use the most scholarly language possible.
> Exaggerating of course; I still love ANet but honestly, they are incredibly overbearing on their forums.


I know... it's disconcerting to me (despite my own predilection for wanting to pretend things do or don't exist for religious and other purposes







) how closed seeming their forums have become. Part of that is caused by over-zealous moderators... which are the bane of free discourse everywhere - but at some point there has to have been a directive given from on high.

It reminds me of a certain company producing a hardware dongle for making a hackintosh... at first it was just the posts about how their 'hardware' solution was simply stolen opensource software that got deleted... and eventually it got to the point that anyone posting anything deemed 'negative' (like "the update you pushed out breaks wifi" or "my device can't be detected any longer") would get the ban hammer.

I understand not wanting to let flame wars poison a user base - but the best way of preventing that is by meeting conflict head-on and being straightforward about it. Not simply silencing any opposing viewpoints.


----------



## Deeldo

I bought this game over a month ago and the highest level I got to is 11.... dunno, maybe MMORPGs are not for me anymore.
I'm not playing any MMORPG atm.


----------



## ignite

I must say, as much as I hate bots they really helping me in Straits of Devastation. No one around to help me with a Skill Point challenge and the risen train on me? Pull them to the bots and skill point completed


----------



## Unstableiser

They won't just ban the bots as it won't stop them from coming back. They're waiting until they have enough information, ie. what accounts the gold is all being sent to and for that they need them to stick around for a while.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> I must say, as much as I hate bots they really helping me in Straits of Devastation. No one around to help me with a Skill Point challenge and the risen train on me? Pull them to the bots and skill point completed


Or, if you're a Guardian, pop Sanctuary then starts channeling the skill point asap.

Sanctuary duration + aegis = enough time for you to channel the skill point (assuming you have only one mob after you).

Another way that I used to lose aggro is logging out to character selection page then log back in. Your hp will get reset back to full, plus any mobs that have been chasing you will stop doing so and return back to their original spots. Combined that with Sanctuary + aegis + virtue that grants you aegis, I have yet to ask in /map for people to accompany me to any skill point challenges in Orr lol


----------



## Sir Beregond

Same. No issues at all with skill points on my Guardian in Orr, unless I aggro'd too many things around it, but usually I take them out first. I am not always impatient


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> They won't just ban the bots as it won't stop them from coming back. They're waiting until they have enough information, ie. what accounts the gold is all being sent to and for that they need them to stick around for a while.


I think I do remember them saying that they're taking all the reports and dealing with them but their main objective (hence the mass amount of unresolved reports) is to get their auto-detection tool in place to simply auto-kill the bots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> I bought this game over a month ago and the highest level I got to is 11.... dunno, maybe MMORPGs are not for me anymore.
> I'm not playing any MMORPG atm.


If you moved to gw2 after being bored with standard mmos and you're still not satisfied then I'd say so. Pick up Fallout or something and see if a more individualistic approach to an rpg is still viable. It could just be disassociation with the game world. Happens to me every once in a while. I need the R in RPG.


----------



## BeastRider

Haven't had a chance to play GW2 for more than an hour or 2 lately. Mainly because our ISP sucks bigtime. They keep disconnecting us for God knows why and deny doing it whenever we complain. Going to the ISP later to ask for a replacement modem or something.

Was looking to game for extended periods with my new CM Storm Quickfire Pro Mechanical keyboard (MX Blacks).


----------



## tsm106

Hey guys, about the traits what would you recommend for ex. a fire elementalist, should one invest traits in other areas. Also what is the Arcane trait, is it worth it to invest points in it?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well I did something stupid. I saw this:



So I said what the hell and bought enough keys to open all my chests I had accumulated in the bank.

After I opened them all and didn't get a single Halloween item, I realized that the game never actually patched yet.

Derp.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey guys, about the traits what would you recommend for ex. a fire elementalist, should one invest traits in other areas. Also what is the Arcane trait, is it worth it to invest points in it?


What level are you? In the begging you can only get up to 10 traits on each tree so I'd say max them out. You can start experimenting when you get to 80, it really depends if you find any useful skills at 10 trait points in other trees you might want then you can go for it. Just remember the stat bonuses also scale. Personally I'm going to max out my 2 favorite traits rather than balance them out. I'm a ranger though so I can't really comment on your class, it might be different.


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> I bought this game over a month ago and the highest level I got to is 11.... dunno, maybe MMORPGs are not for me anymore.
> I'm not playing any MMORPG atm.


I am the same, have never played an mmo before but bought this because of all the hype around it. As I play I have to do quests such as feed the bears, catch the fish, play with the children. Cmon I want to kill stuff.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> I am the same, have never played an mmo before but bought this because of all the hype around it. As I play I have to do quests such as feed the bears, catch the fish, play with the children. Cmon I want to kill stuff.


What race did you get? Or maybe wait till you get ur level a little higher. I've been killing a lot of stuff pretty much since level 1 as Norn ranger. Those quests are a good breather from stressful kill quests IMO actually.


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> What race did you get? Or maybe wait till you get ur level a little higher. I've been killing a lot of stuff pretty much since level 1 as Norn ranger. Those quests are a good breather from stressful kill quests IMO actually.


I have a human thief and norn ranger. I am used to Diablo type games and was just going around trying to kill things and realized I was getting such low exp lol. What level do you need to get to to get past what seems like starter quests.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> I have a human thief and norn ranger. I am used to Diablo type games and was just going around trying to kill things and realized I was getting such low exp lol. What level do you need to get to to get past what seems like starter quests.


Think I started actually feeling the difficulty at around level 20. Oh yeah you can't just go around killing things, that would probably be the slowest way of levelling in GW2 lol. If you played Assassin's Creed or Batman: Arkham City/Asylum, I would say GW2 is more similar to those games rather than a Diablo III type game. Personally I enjoy collecting vistas, skill challenges, finding POIs/waypoints, and basically completing a map 100% before moving on so I really enjoy it. I like the map completion system the game encourages rather than the usual kill/quest system. Although in a way GW2 still has the elements of a classic kill/quest RPG.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> I bought this game over a month ago and the highest level I got to is 11.... dunno, maybe MMORPGs are not for me anymore.
> I'm not playing any MMORPG atm.


Hmm have you killed everything you see? then complete all the Viewing vistas, hearts, and quests in each big map area? if you do that you will level up faster than you can believe. It does take some grinding thou too...dont give up

to the other poster wanting to know about fire elementalist builds....you can google search Guild Wars 2 builds and there is 2 websites that come up with good information that shows builds that people have made and where they have put their skill points and why they chose to do it that way...


----------



## AtomicFrost

The Halloween patch just went live!









Slow download / big patch.









I wonder what the first act will be?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well I did something stupid. I saw this:
> 
> So I said what the hell and bought enough keys to open all my chests I had accumulated in the bank.
> After I opened them all and didn't get a single Halloween item, I realized that the game never actually patched yet.
> Derp.


Doooooooood







I'd open a ticket if you're out a bundle and link your post here maybe even (if it's unedited). That window was way misleading if they put that up prepatch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween patch just went live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow download / big patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the first act will be?


So excited! And so slow... Act 1: $1.3 million sales increase in the gem shop just selling keys alone.


----------



## BeastRider

Big patch?! Darn, my ISP is sucking right now and I doubt I can DL the patch quickly. Miss GW2 like hell. :|


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Big patch?! Darn, my ISP is sucking right now and I doubt I can DL the patch quickly. Miss GW2 like hell. :|










tell me about it! I live 10 miles outside of town so till I move to Washington state in a few years or into town Im stuck with 1.5Mbs and .256Kbs but I try to remember there are people with worse connections. My ISP though has no data cap and the ping being at 30ms is not bad so Its ok for now.


----------



## HarrisLam

ok

anyone realized what's that food fight all about?

i spent like 20 mins at least to get to 2 stacks of 25-hits, then this cheap bastard whack me out of it with a weird frying pan he might have picked up somewhere

apparently that pan has hit counts towards the food fight which makes absolutely no sense and he just walk around sneak hitting ppl with it even when those ppl aren't around the food tables, so cheap....

what do we get out of the food fight anyway? I made it to 2 stacks and I didnt notice anything changing in my backpacks


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok
> anyone realized what's that food fight all about?
> i spent like 20 mins at least to get to 2 stacks of 25-hits, then this cheap bastard whack me out of it with a weird frying pan he might have picked up somewhere
> apparently that pan has hit counts towards the food fight which makes absolutely no sense and he just walk around sneak hitting ppl with it even when those ppl aren't around the food tables, so cheap....
> what do we get out of the food fight anyway? I made it to 2 stacks and I didnt notice anything changing in my backpacks


It's part of the costume brawl. Players with the Mad King costume bought in the gem shop can drop the tables. The buffs you get are the same as the costumes and gettin 25 stacks is basically epeen as far as I can tell. There is an achievement under community tab for 280-300 wins = 25buffs x 300 O_0


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> It's part of the costume brawl. Players with the Mad King costume bought in the gem shop can drop the tables. The buffs you get are the same as the costumes and gettin 25 stacks is basically epeen as far as I can tell. There is an achievement under community tab for 280-300 wins = 25buffs x 300 O_0


.....I'm glad I only wasted 20 mins of my life for that

still waiting for the developers to introduce outfits that are actually worth it

and the final dream : allowing the look of town clothes to blend with stats of actual armor sets


----------



## Masked

As was discussed at length a few pages ago, there were some graphical glitches that were continuously occurring on the WVW servers...

I'm wondering if any of you are still having any issues and if so, what are those issues?

(Aside from the crashes @ 5-6 hours ago)

Thanks...Can PM me if you're not comfortable answering in here.


----------



## PrimeBurn

I've loved this game since the early release for pre-ordering. But, I'm not enjoying the Halloween experience.

Big lumps of candy corn all over the place making the whole world look weird, and a bunch of crafting stuff which I don't do. Opened a few chests with keys I found, nothing interesting.

With current drop rates at around 1-2 percent for skins from the chests and the nice skins going for 30+ gold, that isn't going to happen.

Is there anything that involves running around and doing quests and killing stuff and getting a nice item or skin?


----------



## Sir Beregond

I got a cool sword skin from opening up some more chests I bought. Sold it for about 10 gold on the TP last night.


----------



## sprower

Huge changelog is huge...

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Update-Notes-October-22-2012

Lots of tips in there to find new events


----------



## tuffstuff

anyone have any tips on the 700 error codes I am pretty sure I got the ports open on the router and on my computer. Didnt start having the problem until the new patch.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Phase Retreat: This skill should no longer teleport players into geometry or other places they shouldn't be getting into.


Sounds too good to be true









As for the festival stuff it sucks I don't know how to do any of it, always been the hardest parts of MMO for me







How the hell does the stupid candy corn metre work I'm standing in a strong zone used all the numbers and nothing happens.


----------



## HarrisLam

is there a reason why theres no on-going class / build / quest discussion here?

a bit strange for a game like this


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is there a reason why theres no on-going class / build / quest discussion here?
> a bit strange for a game like this


Well thats because every spec is effective so you can really just play what you like


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well thats because every spec is effective so you can really just play what you like


+1. Also if you are having difficulty with any quest, you usually just need more people to do it with. Dungeons are a different story though, they're pretty hard.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is there a reason why theres no on-going class / build / quest discussion here?
> a bit strange for a game like this


The only real things I wish they would fix are the AI of the Necro minions and make it so that they regen. Almost nothing else is causing me grief or at least not enough to complain about it. I already made a post on their official forums at length about this months ago, so I've done all I can for now. Talking about it more would be like beating a dead horse.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay I'm pretty hooked with other games and I can't seem to muster the energy to play GW2. Maybe on a weekend I can play again..I think it's the fact that I don't really have any buddies to quest with..In other MMOs I usually have a few buddies I know I can run stuff with but with GW2 it's totally different..I don't think I've ever spoken to anyone much less quested with them..I need the "massive multiplayer" part of MMORPG..:|


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Okay I'm pretty hooked with other games and I can't seem to muster the energy to play GW2. Maybe on a weekend I can play again..I think it's the fact that I don't really have any buddies to quest with..In other MMOs I usually have a few buddies I know I can run stuff with but with GW2 it's totally different..I don't think I've ever spoken to anyone much less quested with them..I need the "massive multiplayer" part of MMORPG..:|


Shameless plug: Are you in the Unofficial OCN Guild? There quite a few people to talk to and quest/run dungeons with myself included.


----------



## HarrisLam

well, it doesn't take a complaint, or any difficulties in builds to start discussions about classes / builds. Talk about what kind of builds work better against what kind of mobs, what builds have more controlling effects (stun / anti stun, etc), what builds give more dmg output

there are a lot of things to talk about.

One thing I noticed though, the weapon / armor stats in this game so far (im about lv 60) is disappointingly boring, variety of their skins are also extremely small in early levels. And by "early" I mean 1-50


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well, it doesn't take a complaint, or any difficulties in builds to start discussions about classes / builds. Talk about what kind of builds work better against what kind of mobs, what builds have more controlling effects (stun / anti stun, etc), what builds give more dmg output
> there are a lot of things to talk about.
> One thing I noticed though, the weapon / armor stats in this game so far (im about lv 60) is disappointingly boring, variety of their skins are also extremely small in early levels. And by "early" I mean 1-50


I think at those levels its too early to fully decide what path to take in terms of a build. Theres so much tweaking and experimenting to do even once you hit 80 you've only touched the possibilities and minutia involved in a class and a particular build. As for weapon skins, ANet apparently had a goal of an elite set of players with e best looking equipment ( all subjective of course)


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well, it doesn't take a complaint, or any difficulties in builds to start discussions about classes / builds. Talk about what kind of builds work better against what kind of mobs, what builds have more controlling effects (stun / anti stun, etc), what builds give more dmg output
> there are a lot of things to talk about.
> One thing I noticed though, the weapon / armor stats in this game so far (im about lv 60) is disappointingly boring, variety of their skins are also extremely small in early levels. And by "early" I mean 1-50


There are only a few spots in certain dungeons where builds matter, and they matter even less than player skill as most damage can be avoided. Overall I feel like the end game just isn't there and I can not muster the gumption to play up any of my alts.

For me GW2 will no longer be getting updated. Might revisit when they release new content, but I was never into skins much anyways,


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well, it doesn't take a complaint, or any difficulties in builds to start discussions about classes / builds. Talk about what kind of builds work better against what kind of mobs, what builds have more controlling effects (stun / anti stun, etc), what builds give more dmg output
> there are a lot of things to talk about.
> One thing I noticed though, the weapon / armor stats in this game so far (im about lv 60) is disappointingly boring, variety of their skins are also extremely small in early levels. And by "early" I mean 1-50


Well, I can say that I wish there was a Condition (main), toughness, vitality armor set. If there is one, I haven't found any information on it.

I have a fun condition build on my thief. It works incredibly well in PvE against multiple mobs and has good success in PvP. PvP depends on how many ways someone has to remove conditions.

Its 0/20/0/30/20

I use double daggers with swap as shortbow.

The main attack is Death Blossom (dd atk skill 3) because you evade and apply bleeds with it. The point of this build is to regenerate initiative as fast as possible and to be in a constant state of evade or dodging. Also, using a signet gives you 5 stacks of might and 2 initiative. Stealing gives you 15 secs of vigor. Feline Grace returns some of the endurance used when you dodge and dodging drops Caltrops (more bleed dmg and cripple!) and gives you 2 seconds of swiftness.

You can use stealing, Infiltrator's Signet, Heartseeker or dodge to a minor extent for the 2 secs of swiftness to close the gap between you and your target. Normally I Death Blossom, dodge, Death Blossom, dodge. If they use their condition removal ability, I will pop all 3 signets and spam Death Blossom. If I think they have more than one way to cure conditions, I will just space out my signets to help keep constant initiative. Dagger Storm is also great for buying time to regenerate initiative and endurance if you run out.

I have no problem being the first one to run into a group of people or trying to 1 vs 3+ people. It's just really hard to finish people off if you don't have stealth available.

If you gear for +bleed duration, your Death Blossom bleeds will last for 15 seconds and I can maintain 12+ stacks of bleeds.

If you didn't want to run 3 signets, you could always swap in Shadow Refuge for another stealth +healing or Shadowstep for initiating and getting away +more condition removal.

The most important thing is that I have a lot of fun when using this.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Shameless plug: Are you in the Unofficial OCN Guild? There quite a few people to talk to and quest/run dungeons with myself included.


No actually. But I'm in a different server I think. Maybe on the weekend I can play GW2 when I take a break from the game I'm currently playing.

With regard to build, I can only comment on ranger class which is actually quite simple. Use pet as tank and kite if they get too close lol.


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone know of a nice torch skin and where I can get it? My char is full condition Sylvari...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Not really sure on Torch skins. I tend to just use the HoM skin if I ever use torch (which is very seldom).

So, here's a pic of my Human Guardian in Divinity's Reach. I got him some Vigil armor a few weeks ago. Now the long save up for Tier 3 Cultural.







I have real Gold Dye now, that I acquired since taking this pic, so the armor looks a little better.










So I don't know if its just me, or something on my end, but anyone else having really bad lag issues and sometimes taking as long as 10 minutes to load into places like Lion's Arch since the Halloween event started?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> "Our Halloween celebrations are in full swing, costume brawls are aplenty and the Shadow of the Mad King is falling across Tyria. Because we are as excited as you are, we will add another opportunity for you to get shiny Halloween goodies.
> 
> You will be glad to hear that we are adding recipes to the Mystic Forge that will allow you to throw stuff you get from the Black Lion Chests into it to get a special Halloween chest (no key needed for this one). These chests will include Halloween specific loot and give you a second chance to get one of the terrifying, rare Halloween skins. Here is the recipe we will add:
> 
> You need 1 Candy Corn, 6 Mystery Tonics, 1 Boost (any), 1 Boost (any) to get a Mad King Chest.
> 
> We hope you like this gruesome addition, we will let you know immediately when they will be in the game - enjoy the celebrations!"


Second chance for those who bought keys and got squat for halloween skins.

Sooo glad I had a stack of 100+ mystery tonics in the bank from all the chests I've opened since release.









Also... the *kill streak boosters do Not work for this recipe*....


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yep. Pretty happy about having a stack of mystery tonics. I need to go farm some more candy corn nhow that I have the monthly achievement. Hoping for another skin to sell for tons of gold!


----------



## HarrisLam

So anyone care to explain how the candy corn works? now that they are selling well Im kind of tempted to just sell all the ones I mined, but I'm aware that jeweler can make use of it (I only make jewels and nothing else)

If they are actually quite useful can have a decent chance in turning into something good, I might as well use them myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Well, I can say that I wish there was a Condition (main), toughness, vitality armor set. If there is one, I haven't found any information on it.
> I have a fun condition build on my thief. It works incredibly well in PvE against multiple mobs and has good success in PvP. PvP depends on how many ways someone has to remove conditions.
> Its 0/20/0/30/20
> I use double daggers with swap as shortbow.
> The main attack is Death Blossom (dd atk skill 3) because you evade and apply bleeds with it. The point of this build is to regenerate initiative as fast as possible and to be in a constant state of evade or dodging. Also, using a signet gives you 5 stacks of might and 2 initiative. Stealing gives you 15 secs of vigor. Feline Grace returns some of the endurance used when you dodge and dodging drops Caltrops (more bleed dmg and cripple!) and gives you 2 seconds of swiftness.
> You can use stealing, Infiltrator's Signet, Heartseeker or dodge to a minor extent for the 2 secs of swiftness to close the gap between you and your target. Normally I Death Blossom, dodge, Death Blossom, dodge. If they use their condition removal ability, I will pop all 3 signets and spam Death Blossom. If I think they have more than one way to cure conditions, I will just space out my signets to help keep constant initiative. Dagger Storm is also great for buying time to regenerate initiative and endurance if you run out.
> I have no problem being the first one to run into a group of people or trying to 1 vs 3+ people. It's just really hard to finish people off if you don't have stealth available.
> If you gear for +bleed duration, your Death Blossom bleeds will last for 15 seconds and I can maintain 12+ stacks of bleeds.
> If you didn't want to run 3 signets, you could always swap in Shadow Refuge for another stealth +healing or Shadowstep for initiating and getting away +more condition removal.
> The most important thing is that I have a lot of fun when using this.


That's a lot of content you're throwing out, I feel like repping you even though I probably wont have time to try, or even just understand what you're saying (I'm thief too)

I think Im 58-59 already, and I'm still only dagger main, pistol off, and trying to blind my foes constantly while I whack away









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I think at those levels its too early to fully decide what path to take in terms of a build. Theres so much tweaking and experimenting to do even once you hit 80 you've only touched the possibilities and minutia involved in a class and a particular build. As for weapon skins, ANet apparently had a goal of an elite set of players with e best looking equipment ( all subjective of course)


All I'm saying, if the game lack content in the beginning, its hard for people to survive through the 80lvs. I for one am wandering the maps without any purpose for the very limited play time that I have. The main quest is too short IMO (im really drawn to stories in the games). The world events are fun when you got people playing with you, which I don't, plus the fact that the map is too big, too few people, too many quests = not enough people doing the same quests.

The game did VERY well in the opening weeks because literally every quest has like 5 people doing it every single time(and because I was low level too). Now? I'll be glad if I see at least 1 person every 30 seconds when Im on the road. I only see people around in skill point spots now.

that said, I like my jewelry making a lot and want to level with it, but its so hard to gather enough ores and gems to create stuff...... I dont know you guys, but I feel like I'm starting to lose the purpose of playing this game, and I was one of the most excited players before, or even just after launch.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So anyone care to explain how the candy corn works? now that they are selling well Im kind of tempted to just sell all the ones I mined, but I'm aware that jeweler can make use of it (I only make jewels and nothing else)


Sure. Eating 150 of them maxes out the Candy Corn Eating category of your Monthly Achievements.

You can use them to buy various Halloween skins and fun items and such I believe.

You can use them along with 6 Mystery Tonics, and 2 boosts to make Mad King Chests in the Mystic Forge.

I'm sure there are other uses. but that's all I know so far.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's a lot of content you're throwing out, I feel like repping you even though I probably wont have time to try, or even just understand what you're saying (I'm thief too)
> I think Im 58-59 already, and I'm still only dagger main, pistol off, and trying to blind my foes constantly while I whack away


Nothing wrong with that method! You can also use heartseaker to stealth yourself and then backstab for additional damage as long as you have enough initiative.

If you get time to try it out, go to heart of the mist and try it for free.
I kind of felt like the build had to be explained well because of how everything works well together. I'm sure other people have created something similar, but I stumbled upon this accidently when I was playing around in heart of the mist.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that method! You can also use heartseaker to stealth yourself and then backstab for additional damage as long as you have enough initiative.
> If you get time to try it out, go to heart of the mist and try it for free.
> I kind of felt like the build had to be explained well because of how everything works well together. I'm sure other people have created something similar, but I stumbled upon this accidently when I was playing around in heart of the mist.


nothing wrong indeed, just.....not "colorful" enough

what is heart of the mist? is it like a skill playground?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what is heart of the mist? is it like a skill playground?


It's basically a pvp pre-game area, where you can play with your specs for free (no cost to respec). You get separate gear that can only be used in sPvP, you get there by clicking on the PvP icon on the top of your screen and then there is an option to go to the mists (this used to be in your hero screen).

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Heart_of_the_Mists


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> nothing wrong indeed, just.....not "colorful" enough
> what is heart of the mist? is it like a skill playground?


It's where structured pvp is and it is a skill playground. No, you don't have to PvP if you got there. You are lvl 80 while in Heart of the Mist and you get free respecs and free gear with dummy golems to kill or NPCs to duel. I like to use the free gear to get an feel for a new build before I spend a lot of money on it.

Someone correct me if I am wrong. I think the button to get into sPvP is the crossed swords in the top left of the screen. After that's open (it's a sPvP stats page), you should see another button that says travel to heart of the mist. You can go there from anyplace in the world! Just keep in mind that you have to take the portal to Lion Arch to exit it. I use it as a free teleport to lion's arch.


----------



## sprower

Excited for Act 2!


----------



## Unstableiser

Me too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It's where structured pvp is and it is a skill playground. No, you don't have to PvP if you got there. You are lvl 80 while in Heart of the Mist and you get free respecs and free gear with dummy golems to kill or NPCs to duel. I like to use the free gear to get an feel for a new build before I spend a lot of money on it.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong. I think the button to get into sPvP is the crossed swords in the top left of the screen. After that's open (it's a sPvP stats page), you should see another button that says travel to heart of the mist. You can go there from anyplace in the world! Just keep in mind that you have to take the portal to Lion Arch to exit it. I use it as a free teleport to lion's arch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> It's basically a pvp pre-game area, where you can play with your specs for free (no cost to respec). You get separate gear that can only be used in sPvP, you get there by clicking on the PvP icon on the top of your screen and then there is an option to go to the mists (this used to be in your hero screen).
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Heart_of_the_Mists


AHHHH......I think ive seen a place like that in one of the videos I watched pre-launch. It's the place full of personal banker golems that look like android









Speaking of which, I want the android skin in this game







Man there are so many skins I wish this game could provide, just because they did the character models so well...


----------



## Tridacnid

Dat Clocktower. Took me a couple hours of trying to get it.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid*
> 
> Dat Clocktower. Took me a couple hours of trying to get it.


I gave up after more people started showing up, couldn't see anything so it made it pretty difficult to get through it without falling.


----------



## BeastRider

The BETA drivers caused my GPU to artifact everything with the same overclocks. Think I might revert back to them 306.96 ones. And wouldn't you know I deleted my copy of the 306.96 drivers and have to download it again. lol


----------



## Unstableiser

I just soloed Tequatl the dragon:/

It took 37 minutes and the video I made is 65Gb


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I just soloed Tequatl the dragon:/
> It took 37 minutes and the video I made is 65Gb


Why you mad?

at least you didnt die at minute 35.

Be grateful


----------



## Unstableiser

That would have been embarrassing











I'll sort the video out some time... I guess the fact that I was soloing at all probably goes to show I am up too late


----------



## BeastRider

Okay this is weird, IDK if it's the drivers but my GPU can no longer take my OC when playing GW2. Still works for other games but GW2 seems to not be working right..Had to lower core even further. Anyway, glad to be back playing GW2, it's taking me forever to get to 80 when playing an average of an hour or 2 a day. At level 50 now and can't wait to get to 80.


----------



## PrimeBurn

I found something I like in the Halloween stuff...



What could go wrong?


----------



## Obrien

Finished the tower, my boots were better even at rare quality, got top villager player until my amazing hiding spot was found







. Found a pre-paid credit card for 20 bucks so I bought the mad king and pirate costumes and a dye pack, I just love shooting off the jokes, brawl or no.


----------



## Genzel

Mannn.. one of the Halloween updates broke the game for me. Keep getting
Quote:


> *--> Crash <--*
> Exception: c0000005
> Memory at address ffffffff could not be read
> App: Gw2.exe


after about 5 minutes of play.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Mannn.. one of the Halloween updates broke the game for me. Keep getting
> after about 5 minutes of play.


Had this same error. For me it was my overclock. Even if you can run PRIME 24/7 stable sometimes games will crash. What I did was I had to increase voltage till the game no longer crashed. My vcore went from 1.36-1.376 and GW no longer crashes on me.

Another thing to try if your positive it's not OC related is the GW2 repair tool. If you don't know how to do it follow these steps:

1. Locate the GW2.exe file.
2. Right click and create shortcut. I named mine "Guild Wars 2 Repair Tool" but you can name it whatever you want.
3. Right click the shortcut and click properties.
4. After the target type in "-repair" and apply.
5. Run the game through the Repair Tool shortcut.

A sort of "verification" progress bar will appear where the usual patching progress bar appears and you can run the game after the test completes.

Hope this helps, enjoy playing.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Had this same error. For me it was my overclock. Even if you can run PRIME 24/7 stable sometimes games will crash. What I did was I had to increase voltage till the game no longer crashed. My vcore went from 1.36-1.376 and GW no longer crashes on me.
> Another thing to try if your positive it's not OC related is the GW2 repair tool. If you don't know how to do it follow these steps:
> 1. Locate the GW2.exe file.
> 2. Right click and create shortcut. I named mine "Guild Wars 2 Repair Tool" but you can name it whatever you want.
> 3. Right click the shortcut and click properties.
> 4. After the target type in "-repair" and apply.
> 5. Run the game through the Repair Tool shortcut.
> A sort of "verification" progress bar will appear where the usual patching progress bar appears and you can run the game after the test completes.
> Hope this helps, enjoy playing.


at least you're at 4.7G.....

I'm at 4.3G with like 1.29v or something....and GW2 still crashes every once in a while...


----------



## Twinnuke

Address ffffffff doesnt exist. It does but itd probably never be used. F is the highest bit you can have, 8 f's is the largest possible byte. If you ever had a crash on that address that wasnt due to an instability or bad memory that would be so rare.


----------



## Twinnuke

Also I made a bunch of gold running guild members through the clock tower.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> at least you're at 4.7G.....
> I'm at 4.3G with like 1.29v or something....and GW2 still crashes every once in a while...


What temps are you at? You can try decreasing CPU PLL for stability. Have you checked out OCN's Complete Overclocking Guide for Sandy/Ivy bridge? Lots if inputs there on how you can maximize your overclock.


----------



## Tridacnid

The new mini-dungeon in the middle of Lion's Arch is worth the time. There is a chest at the end and someone in my group reported getting 2 rares. Plus it can be run in about 25 minutes.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Had this same error. For me it was my overclock. Even if you can run PRIME 24/7 stable sometimes games will crash. What I did was I had to increase voltage till the game no longer crashed. My vcore went from 1.36-1.376 and GW no longer crashes on me.
> Another thing to try if your positive it's not OC related is the GW2 repair tool. If you don't know how to do it follow these steps:
> 1. Locate the GW2.exe file.
> 2. Right click and create shortcut. I named mine "Guild Wars 2 Repair Tool" but you can name it whatever you want.
> 3. Right click the shortcut and click properties.
> 4. After the target type in "-repair" and apply.
> 5. Run the game through the Repair Tool shortcut.
> A sort of "verification" progress bar will appear where the usual patching progress bar appears and you can run the game after the test completes.
> Hope this helps, enjoy playing.


I think I corrupted a system file of some sort during a few hard resets OCing. It's not doing it now after a W8 install(too cheap to pass up). I did have to bump my vcore up initially. OC was prime 24 hours stable.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Finally beat the clocktower today! And then I did it a second time.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

The clock tower is awesome. I've been logging in just to take a few more runs. Beat it 4 or 5 times now, but I'm still enjoying the mad dash to the top. I'm very pleased with the Halloween stuff overall.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> I think I corrupted a system file of some sort during a few hard resets OCing. It's not doing it now after a W8 install(too cheap to pass up). I did have to bump my vcore up initially. OC was prime 24 hours stable.


Great. So GW2 is running crash-free now? I am having issues with my GPU overclock in GW2. For some reason my GPU OC in GW2 is crashing and I have to lower it quite a bit. Funny thing is it only happens with GW2, every other game my OC works without any issues or artifacts, much less crashes. 1 Time GW2 crashed and would only run with Intel HD4000 no matter what I did. I had to restart my PC to get it to run with my GTX 680 again.

Also W8 as in Windows 8? How is it performance wise?


----------



## Kaldari

I'm up to over 5 stacks of corns from the clock tower. I got it pretty down pat after the first 20-30 min. My record is 12 in a row so far.

*edit*: and Protip - double tapping loot for the chests along the clock tower loots them instantly. You can get a loot in on the one after the big jump down each time it reset, which is every 2 or 3 runs.

You can get up to 17 bags a run when that chest is reset.

*edit #2*: Some dude just gave me his account info to do the tower cause he couldn't get it. He's lucky I'm trustworthy..









Got it on the first try.

I wasn't keeping track of how many runs I had been doing early on, but I started keeping track of average bags per run and then came up with average corns per bag after opening a ton of bags. Apparently I've done the tower somewhere around 90 times.

I think I'm done with it now. lol


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I'm up to over 5 stacks of corns from the clock tower. I got it pretty down pat after the first 20-30 min. My record is 12 in a row so far.
> *edit*: and Protip - double tapping loot for the chests along the clock tower loots them instantly. You can get a loot in on the one after the big jump down each time it reset, which is every 2 or 3 runs.
> You can get up to 17 bags a run when that chest is reset.
> *edit #2*: Some dude just gave me his account info to do the tower cause he couldn't get it. He's lucky I'm trustworthy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on the first try.
> I wasn't keeping track of how many runs I had been doing early on, but I started keeping track of average bags per run and then came up with average corns per bag after opening a ton of bags. Apparently I've done the tower somewhere around 90 times.
> I think I'm done with it now. lol


Well, I've made about 6-7g from clocktower alone lol (and still reeling in more cash).


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Well, I've made about 6-7g from clocktower alone lol (and still reeling in more cash).


I'm debating holding onto the corns until after the event ends. It would be nice if they could be vendored if worse came to worst

I just got all of the corns tonight in 3 or 4 hours. I could cash in to buyers on the TP for 5g, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Snuggles720

I saw that some of you were having trouble with your overclocks in GW2. I also am having trouble with the c0000005 error. My overclock seemed "stable" using AIDA64 (2 hours) and Intel Burn Test (20 runs on Very High; 30 mins). Only GW2 seems to be bothering me. I've tried to repair GW as well. I'm using the 3570k build in my sig, I have it at 4.2Ghz fixed with a fixed vcore of 1.160v (1.152v when monitoring it on load). My RAM is 1866 8-9-9-24 1T with 1.45v. It ran stable with the CPU vcore at 1.14, but I raised it for a bit more security. I'll try to raise the cpu vcore a bit more as it seemed to have helped with some of your problems.

If anything has changed since those earlier posts or if you have any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> I saw that some of you were having trouble with your overclocks in GW2. I also am having trouble with the c0000005 error. My overclock seemed "stable" using AIDA64 (2 hours) and Intel Burn Test (20 runs on Very High; 30 mins). Only GW2 seems to be bothering me. I've tried to repair GW as well. I'm using the 3570k build in my sig, I have it at 4.2Ghz fixed with a fixed vcore of 1.160v (1.152v when monitoring it on load). My RAM is 1866 9-9-9-24 1T with 1.45v. It ran stable with the CPU vcore at 1.14, but I raised it for a bit more security. I'll try to raise the cpu vcore a bit more as it seemed to have helped with some of your problems.
> If anything has changed since those earlier posts or if you have any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks for your help!


Might want to try increasing turbo core instead of static vcore. It's always best practice to use turbo instead of fixed. Also I use prime as a basis for stability, personally I ran prime95 for 24 hours before I considered it stable. After running Prime I still had to increase turbo core by a couple notches (1.36v-1.376v) to get GW2 stable. I also experienced crashing in Dishonored, I think it's due to DX9 games being more CPU dependent compared to DX11 but that's just a hunch.

Try decreasing PLL a notch or 2 and see if that works. Hope this isn't out of topic. Well I guess trying to make GW2 run under an overclock is still counted as a discussion.


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Might want to try increasing turbo core instead of static vcore. It's always best practice to use turbo instead of fixed. Also I use prime as a basis for stability, personally I ran prime95 for 24 hours before I considered it stable. After running Prime I still had to increase turbo core by a couple notches (1.36v-1.376v) to get GW2 stable. I also experienced crashing in Dishonored, I think it's due to DX9 games being more CPU dependent compared to DX11 but that's just a hunch.
> Try decreasing PLL a notch or 2 and see if that works. Hope this isn't out of topic. Well I guess trying to make GW2 run under an overclock is still counted as a discussion.


Thanks for your reply! I increased the voltage to now run at 1.164v. GW2 was stable for me as I played for maybe 2 or so hours (no crash) as opposed to a few minutes for a crash with less voltage. I wanted to run it with turbo instead of fixed, but as you said it takes quite a bit more voltage than fixed. I would rather a lower voltage, fixed multiplier. I also believe that my Internal PLL Override option is disabled.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I increased the voltage to now run at 1.164v. GW2 was stable for me as I played for maybe 2 or so hours (no crash) as opposed to a few minutes for a crash with less voltage. I wanted to run it with turbo instead of fixed, but as you said it takes quite a bit more voltage than fixed. I would rather a lower voltage, fixed multiplier. I also believe that my Internal PLL Override option is disabled.


Great news! 1.164 is still quite low. And yes I have +0.098 on turbo and +0.050 on fixed. Kind of balanced mine but I would love lower voltages if I can.


----------



## Wrath42

Decided to set up real AA through Nvidia Inspector, transparency AA does not seem to be working correctly (Very noticeable around the hair) as it looks really meshy, anyone else getting these results or just me?

Screens:
http://i.imgur.com/u9ikL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nvHMt.jpg

Settings:
http://imgur.com/u9ikL,nvHMt,Q9sGn#2

I am using the latest beta drivers as you can see, trying to see if that's the possible cause thanks!


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Great. So GW2 is running crash-free now? I am having issues with my GPU overclock in GW2. For some reason my GPU OC in GW2 is crashing and I have to lower it quite a bit. Funny thing is it only happens with GW2, every other game my OC works without any issues or artifacts, much less crashes. 1 Time GW2 crashed and would only run with Intel HD4000 no matter what I did. I had to restart my PC to get it to run with my GTX 680 again.
> Also W8 as in Windows 8? How is it performance wise?


Sorry didn't get back sooner. I'm still crash free. Don't think it is because of the Windows 8 install itself, just that I may have had something corrupted on my W7 install. I don't see any discernable change in terms of performance for this game. I saw a post on another forum that someone took a ~4 FPS hit doing the switch from W7.

I was Prime 24 hours at 4.2 and some odd hours stable at 4.5. I had to bump my vcore up initially for both to play the game without WHEA Logger errors.


----------



## Kaldari

Well broke my clock tower record earlier. 17 times in a row then I fell through the debris that pops out at the start on the 18th.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well broke my clock tower record earlier. 17 times in a row then I fell through the debris that pops out at the start on the 18th.


I'm at work. Is clock tower still available then? I was under the impression it all went away today.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I'm at work. Is clock tower still available then? I was under the impression it all went away today.


It is. I stopped doing the tower shortly before everyone was saying the time for the patch would be to turn in my corns. Logged back on half hour later and nothing had changed.

The site says that chests will give halloween items until the 5th, so perhaps that means the entire event is lasting until the 5th?


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> It is. I stopped doing the tower shortly before everyone was saying the time for the patch would be to turn in my corns. Logged back on half hour later and nothing had changed.
> The site says that chests will give halloween items until the 5th, so perhaps that means the entire event is lasting until the 5th?


Anet probably just want to be nice for once (after they pretty much fooled a bunch of people into throwing money at them) that they decide to extend the event for those affected by Sandy


----------



## Kaldari

Here's a video of a clock tower run I did earlier today and just finally got uploaded. What separates it from other videos out there is that I loot all 4 chests in one run - 3 on the way up and obviously the one at the top. The tower itself is notoriously hard - many never completing it, and squeezing in the first two chests before the cube jump is no small task to add on, especially without any kind of speed boost.

I recorded myself doing this before, but this is the better-looking (cleaner) of the two.

(1080p recommended)


----------



## sprower

Teaser page for November content is up.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/november-2012/


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Teaser page for November content is up.
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/november-2012/


Can't wait!


----------



## Pao

I believe that video could have done without the first minute and a half Kaldari!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> I believe that video could have done without the first minute and a half Kaldari!


Yeah, I just didn't feel like editing anything. I may snip it down later. I just added some light music to make it easier to sit through.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Yeah, I just didn't feel like editing anything. I may snip it down later. I just added some light music to make it easier to sit through.


lol, I did that once too, but didn't bother to record it. Plus, it required some luck too, since if you spam the loot key and it didn't register due to lag or anything, you wouldn't make it pass the second chest (the lower stepping stone right after it get submerged pretty fast even during a normal run).


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> lol, I did that once too, but didn't bother to record it. Plus, it required some luck too, since if you spam the loot key and it didn't register due to lag or anything, you wouldn't make it pass the second chest (the lower stepping stone right after it get submerged pretty fast even during a normal run).


I edited the video down, so it shouldn't have the lull at the beginning anymore.

I never had lag affect the chest looting. I did, however, later learn that you can loot the first chest while standing on the cog, rather than taking the alternate route to the left directly to it. The problem with that though was that you can get caught on that cog if you don't leap far enough. The distance between being past that catch-point and still being in range of the chest was so small, I typically would still run over to the chest if it was closed. If it was open from previously being looted, I would just take the cog past it.

There were rarely runs where both were closed at the same time. If I got caught up at any point, I would just skip one or the other. If I got caught before the first chest, I would skip it and go for the second and beyond, since the first always only has one bag in it. If I got caught up after the first chest, I might skip the second, depending on how bad I was on time. This naturally caused the chests to get looted on different runs for the most part, since they all take 2-runs time to reset.

All of the above is much less of an issue if you have a speed-boosting trait. Elementalists can get +25% just from a trait and another 10% from a signet. Mistakes are more readily forgiven when you do everything a third faster.

Anyway, here's the edited version of the video.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I haven't played for about a month, and now when I log back in YET AGAIN my GTX 680 is running at idle of 324mhz all the time so my fps is around 10. They fixed it for a little while and it seems like its broken again in one of the patches I got today (it downloaded a lot). Any way to fix this? So freaking annoying.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I haven't played for about a month, and now when I log back in YET AGAIN my GTX 680 is running at idle of 324mhz all the time so my fps is around 10. They fixed it for a little while and it seems like its broken again in one of the patches I got today (it downloaded a lot). Any way to fix this? So freaking annoying.


What driver version are you using? I, and I dare say most people, don't experience that problem, so it's hard to say if it's something Anet can even fix. It's probably a software or hardware issue on your end.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> What driver version are you using? I, and I dare say most people, don't experience that problem, so it's hard to say if it's something Anet can even fix. It's probably a software or software issue on your end.


Everyone I play with has had the exact same problem with kepler cards since the game launched, they downclock to idle in the cutscenes and don't resume. Sometimes alt-tabbing out of the game fixes it. I've tried half a dozen driver versions and it didn't make any difference at all. It wasn't too bad when I was running a single screen and I was able to play a little but now running surround I'm getting like 3 fps.

Two of the guys in my group switched to AMD over this because they can at least maintain normal 3D clocks, although the fault seems to lie with the games engine rather than the drivers/cards.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Can't say I've ever had that issue with my GTX 670 FTW.


----------



## staryoshi

I have not seen that issue nor have I experienced it myself (GTX 670 FTW). It could be the result of an unstable overclock. (CPU, RAM, or GPU)


----------



## Kaldari

Well that's 3 for 3 with kepler users not experiencing it. The only logical things to look at are your card, its drivers, the overclock, and the game client (or other software)


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I haven't played for about a month, and now when I log back in YET AGAIN my GTX 680 is running at idle of 324mhz all the time so my fps is around 10. They fixed it for a little while and it seems like its broken again in one of the patches I got today (it downloaded a lot). Any way to fix this? So freaking annoying.


have you gone into nvidia control panel and changed your power management from adaptive to prefer maximum performance?

I had a similar issue with my card in the past with older games. because the games werent too demanding that card went down to its idle clocks and wouldnt come back out of them when needed.


----------



## Scorpion49

I "solved" it by running an HD video in the background so the card won't downclock, seems to work fine when I do that.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Awful solution. Post a SS of your Nvidia Control Panel.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I "solved" it by running an HD video in the background so the card won't downclock, seems to work fine when I do that.


Tick the clean install box on an install of the most recent drivers, return your card(s) to stock clocks, and turn off / exit any overclocking software to see where that gets you. Something tells me that will fix the issue.

If it does, narrow down the control panel setting or other problem from there.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Anyone know if the one-handed chain sword skin is animated and/or makes noise like the greatsword/chainsaw/greatsaw skin?


----------



## sprower

No animation on the chainsword but it does make a bit of noise.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> No animation on the chainsword but it does make a bit of noise.


Thanks!


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I edited the video down, so it shouldn't have the lull at the beginning anymore.
> I never had lag affect the chest looting. I did, however, later learn that you can loot the first chest while standing on the cog, rather than taking the alternate route to the left directly to it. The problem with that though was that you can get caught on that cog if you don't leap far enough. The distance between being past that catch-point and still being in range of the chest was so small, I typically would still run over to the chest if it was closed. If it was open from previously being looted, I would just take the cog past it.
> There were rarely runs where both were closed at the same time. If I got caught up at any point, I would just skip one or the other. If I got caught before the first chest, I would skip it and go for the second and beyond, since the first always only has one bag in it. If I got caught up after the first chest, I might skip the second, depending on how bad I was on time. This naturally caused the chests to get looted on different runs for the most part, since they all take 2-runs time to reset.
> All of the above is much less of an issue if you have a speed-boosting trait. Elementalists can get +25% just from a trait and another 10% from a signet. Mistakes are more readily forgiven when you do everything a third faster.
> Anyway, here's the edited version of the video.


Oh, I didn't know about that first chest being able to loot from the cog lol. I guess you'd have to lean really close to the chest while standing on the cog before you can interact. That's quite risky though imo, especially when the game does love to make you skid sometimes for no apparent reasons.
As for the second chest, you could actually stand on the debris part and be able to loot the chest without standing on the cog itself. I find it to be much faster that way since I don't have to jump back onto the debris, which takes you 0.2-0.3 seconds longer to get back on track.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Oh, I didn't know about that first chest being able to loot from the cog lol. I guess you'd have to lean really close to the chest while standing on the cog before you can interact. That's quite risky though imo, especially when the game does love to make you skid sometimes for no apparent reasons.
> As for the second chest, you could actually stand on the debris part and be able to loot the chest without standing on the cog itself. I find it to be much faster that way since I don't have to jump back onto the debris, which takes you 0.2-0.3 seconds longer to get back on track.


I wasn't on the cog for the second one.


----------



## BankaiKiller

My female norm engineer!

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/dooshberry/?action=view&current=FE0E5E84-9AE7-443A-AB24-550143429321-6567-000008B0A621A560.jpg


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

How many people actually still play this?
I know it had a crap load of hype but do you think it will go the way of SWTOR?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> How many people actually still play this?
> I know it had a crap load of hype but do you think it will go the way of SWTOR?


I do.

No. This game is still fun to me.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> How many people actually still play this?
> I know it had a crap load of hype but do you think it will go the way of SWTOR?


Free to play? It has been free to play since release.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Free to play? It has been free to play since release.


No I mean having people play it for a while and then drop it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> No I mean having people play it for a while and then drop it.


Well that happens with every game, but I don't see people jumping ship en masse. The ones that didn't care for the game or lost interest quickly have already left. The ones left are probably going to play it at least on a semi-regular basis. It definitely helps that people don't feel like they're wasting their subscription fee if they don't play more than a few times a month.


----------



## a pet rock

Yup. I'm still playing since release and I don't see the playerbase dropping significantly any time soon.


----------



## PrimeBurn

I'm playing more now than I did for the first month or so.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm playing more now than I did for the first month or so.


This. lol.

I kinda burned myself out after rushing my guardian to 80 about two weeks after the release. Dropped it for almost three weeks, then picked it up again just in time for the Halloween event and it's much more fun than before (especially with most bugs fixed).


----------



## BeastRider

Honestly I've been playing a lot of games lately so GW2 has been pushed to the side. That being said it is still definitely a fun game. Taking a while to get to level 80 as expected since I don't play a whole lot. Looking forward to running end game content but definitely enjoying the journey to level 80.


----------



## sprower

*Lost Shore in game teaser breakdown/New Krytan posters translated:* http://dulfy.net/2012/11/02/gw2-the-lost-shores-pre-events-and-teaser/
Quote:


> Some very general information on the big Nov 15/16 patch can be found in the MMORPG livestream today, which was summarized nicely by Rytlock on Reddit.
> Weekend long event (Nov 16) to open up the island and a new dungeon that give you better rewards and gets harder as you go deeper. Dungeon is aimed towards L80s.
> The island is not a full zone map but a medium sized map that contains a lot of fun stuff for all levels (all players will be scaled to 80).
> New rewards not available elsewhere can be found on the island.


----------



## LuminatX

Fellow Guardians pm me! would love to share/inquire about everyone's builds etc.
Also, if you're on SBI, let me know would love to play with some fellow OCN members.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Fellow Guardians pm me! would love to share/inquire about everyone's builds etc.
> Also, if you're on SBI, let me know would love to play with some fellow OCN members.


Join our guild!! ^_^ (I feel like that's all I post in here for, to get people to join the OCN Guild)


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Fellow Guardians pm me! would love to share/inquire about everyone's builds etc.
> Also, if you're on SBI, let me know would love to play with some fellow OCN members.


I won't PM you but can tell you what I remember of my build (in Big Bear, CA currently). I went 0/10/30/30/0. Mostly a meditation build. I switch between staff, greatsword, hammer. I wear a mixture of cleric/knight armor and I hit like a truck.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## rationalthinking

I would love to start playing this more. Just really can't get into PvP and it is what I want to do. PvP is usually all I do in any game but this game, doesn't seem to provide that much fun for me.

Maybe I need a group of ppl to roll with, idk.


----------



## Tridacnid

I still play but I don't have as much free time right now.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I would love to start playing this more. Just really can't get into PvP and it is what I want to do. PvP is usually all I do in any game but this game, doesn't seem to provide that much fun for me.
> 
> Maybe I need a group of ppl to roll with, idk.


I have the most fun with my guild

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I have the most fun with my guild
> Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


Yep I pretty much hate PvP unless I am with my guild/alliance.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Yep I pretty much hate PvP unless I am with my guild/alliance.


PVP is so boring... maybe when ranks come up I'll come back


----------



## Thoth420

Feel the same way nobody I game with plays it :/


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Feel the same way nobody I game with plays it :/


I wanted to like it.. but honestly pvp without ranks!?!?! what is this... 1978?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I wanted to like it.. but honestly pvp without ranks!?!?! what is this... 1978?


PvP has had ranks at least since the Spartans.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I wanted to like it.. but honestly pvp without ranks!?!?! what is this... 1978?


Well...I'm a PvE guy through and through so this matters little to me. But if I was big on PvP, this would upset me too.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> I wanted to like it.. but honestly pvp without ranks!?!?! what is this... 1978?


I think they are planning on adding some PvP changes shortly...still with no gladiator friends from WoW to play with I doubt I will spend much time doing solo games....also if you do grp for spvp the match has an autobalance so being in a party doesn't mean you will be on the same team....pretty terrible imo.


----------



## BankaiKiller

There is ranking in structured pvp..............

Read this, you uninformed people!

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Structured_PvP


----------



## Milamber

Took me over 4 weeks to get this bow









The purple intensifies during the evenings too, and the blue magic particles animate around the bow... definitely my fav skin and I have stacks of bows.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Took me over 4 weeks to get this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple intensifies during the evenings too, and the blue magic particles animate around the bow... definitely my fav skin and I have stacks of bows.


Congrats! That is a awesome looking bow.


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone want to do some dungeons for the monthly? I still haven't tried any dungeon and would like a patience group to go with =P


----------



## Sir Beregond

Nice bow! What bow is that?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone want to do some dungeons for the monthly? I still haven't tried any dungeon and would like a patience group to go with =P


Anytime







Swytchwut on Fort Aspenwood GW2 ID: Thoth 1809


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Nice bow! What bow is that?


Thanks, this bow is The Shortbow of the Dragon's Deep


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone want to do some dungeons for the monthly? I still haven't tried any dungeon and would like a patience group to go with =P


I'll run arah with you if you're on at thesame time as me, look for Boo Rradly in OCN guild


----------



## OkanG

Haven't played in weeks. Might pick it up tonight!

Level 37 Sylvari Elementalist


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> There is ranking in structured pvp..............
> Read this, you uninformed people!
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Structured_PvP


rankings not a grind meter


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well...I'm a PvE guy through and through so this matters little to me. But if I was big on PvP, this would upset me too.


you know who did PVE right? Dark Souls

That is the best PVE I've played in years .. YEARS.. and I generally abhor PVE


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> you know who did PVE right? Dark Souls
> That is the best PVE I've played in years .. YEARS.. and I generally abhor PVE


^ indeed


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> There is ranking in structured pvp..............
> Read this, you uninformed people!
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Structured_PvP
> 
> 
> 
> rankings not a grind meter
Click to expand...

No matter how you view it, its still a "grind meter". I would like something akin to DAOC. For instance: instead of Jade Quarry Invader have Jade Quarry Warlord or something.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## Lokster1

Bunch of info on the next update:
http://dulfy.net/2012/11/12/gw2-lost-shores-sneak-peak-from-press-sites/


----------



## sprower

Nov 15th update notes:

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-November-15-2012

Huge update.. everything looks awesome but...
Quote:


> The Priory Explorer Plinx event chain in Cursed Shore will now occur less frequently.


Oh well I guess R&D is just goin to get a little more help.


----------



## Lefty67

Got an invite and this game is a huge download. Its almost done. I hope that I dont have to update it again lol

Might spend the whole trial downloading the game


----------



## Genzel

Deathly Mantle skin(light shoulder with skulls) use or hold on to? Got on my second chest opened. 1g 39s on TP atm. Kind of weird, I got it after the Halloween event.


----------



## TheRussian1

Logged into GW1 for old times sake.....ugh. After GW2 the interface and general gameplay seems archaic.


----------



## PrimeBurn

I'm not exactly thrilled that the gear I've just finished getting on my main is now obsolete.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm not exactly thrilled that the gear I've just finished getting on my main is now obsolete.


Did you just finish getting a full rare set?

Don't worry, you will be using that gear for a while...


----------



## PrimeBurn

No, exotics. And, I doubt I'll be using it much now.


----------



## HarrisLam

hey guys, I'm currently lv62, a human thief that is fairly fragile.

I've been playing since release, but with the very limited play time I have, I only play very occasionally, and my progress is slower than I would like.

Is there anyone who can offer some help in terms of locations that are good for leveling up? you know, chained quests that aren't too hard to complete?(would be awesome if you could attach an image of where the place is on the map cuz I'm not sure if I can recognize the names







) Right now, I'm just wandering around all the different maps and exploring new places, finish quests as I go, and that leveling speed is more than painful.

The GW map is too big, I barely see another player anywhere except Lion's arch, and I don't want to join WvW before I'm officially lv80. So please help me out a bit, thanks guys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey guys, I'm currently lv62, a human thief that is fairly fragile.
> I've been playing since release, but with the very limited play time I have, I only play very occasionally, and my progress is slower than I would like.
> Is there anyone who can offer some help in terms of locations that are good for leveling up? you know, chained quests that aren't too hard to complete?(would be awesome if you could attach an image of where the place is on the map cuz I'm not sure if I can recognize the names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Right now, I'm just wandering around all the different maps and exploring new places, finish quests as I go, and that leveling speed is more than painful.
> The GW map is too big, I barely see another player anywhere except Lion's arch, and I don't want to join WvW before I'm officially lv80. So please help me out a bit, thanks guys.


Probably because everyone else is in Level 80 zones or stopped playing. Leveling is easy. Just explore map and do all the quest.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey guys, I'm currently lv62, a human thief that is fairly fragile.
> I've been playing since release, but with the very limited play time I have, I only play very occasionally, and my progress is slower than I would like.
> Is there anyone who can offer some help in terms of locations that are good for leveling up? you know, chained quests that aren't too hard to complete?(would be awesome if you could attach an image of where the place is on the map cuz I'm not sure if I can recognize the names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Right now, I'm just wandering around all the different maps and exploring new places, finish quests as I go, and that leveling speed is more than painful.
> The GW map is too big, I barely see another player anywhere except Lion's arch, and I don't want to join WvW before I'm officially lv80. So please help me out a bit, thanks guys.


You can get tons of XP crafting(few levels at least). I personally want a legendary at some point so I leveled by exploring the world as much as possible...also keep in mind you will get XP for clearing low level zones.


----------



## Dargonplay

Hi people, I have a few questions about this game, I'd love someone who knows about it could answer.

1-) Is the standard edition able to get all the deluxe bonus as reward of making quest or some heroic things, using a lot of time and putting effort to it?

2-) The max gear, max power and max advantages you can get In-game can only be earned with your wallet using real money or can also be earned by doing In-game stuff, like World of Warcraft?

3-) The deluxe and Standard editions are only different in the Account settings or the Game Client is different?

4-) Deluxe edition have more privileges than Standard or are the same?

5-) What the hell is that Summoning Beast on the Deluxe edition? It will 1 Shot everyone giving me the advantage over the standard Noobs?

Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## laurie

Hey GW2 People. I have just bought the game and am struggling with understanding a lot of it. I've not played an MMO before and am finding it quite overwhelming.
I am a level 16 Norn and wanted to take part in some of the Crazy Crab (That's what it's called, of course it is) event over the weekend. But I am finding it hard to work out where to go and what to do to see some of the crab themed content. Could anyone point me in the right direction? Or even just to a beginners guide. I really don't know what I'm doing.
Thanks in advance.

P.S. This game is not happy with SLI. Not happy at all!


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Hi people, I have a few questions about this game, I'd love someone who knows about it could answer.
> 1-) Is the standard edition able to get all the deluxe bonus as reward of making quest or some heroic things, using a lot of time and putting effort to it?
> 2-) The max gear, max power and max advantages you can get In-game can only be earned with your wallet using real money or can also be earned by doing In-game stuff, like World of Warcraft?
> 3-) The deluxe and Standard editions are only different in the Account settings or the Game Client is different?
> 4-) Deluxe edition have more privileges than Standard or are the same?
> 5-) What the hell is that Summoning Beast on the Deluxe edition? It will 1 Shot everyone giving me the advantage over the standard Noobs?
> Thanks in Advanced.


1: yes.. sort of.. With the exception of the Elite Wolf skill (maybe the mini pet.. I'm unsure if it's account bound). Otherwise everything else can be purchased in game one way or another. Standard edition purchasers can also upgrade to deluxe through the in game gem store (for 2400 gems iirc). You can use your credit card and put no effort into it (no matter which way you go it'll end up costing you the extra $30 the deluxe edition cost over standard)... Or you could save in game gold (with much effort), transfer the gold into gems through the gem store and use the gems to purchase the deluxe edition. Additionally gem value rises and decreases based off of the activity in the gem shop. For example... This weekend started off a large event where players anticipated that they would need gems to obtain some non essential items that can only be earned through the gem store for a limited time. Within days the cost for gems rose from around 79silver per 100gems to roughly 1gold per 100gems. While in game currency rates will change, using your credit card will always give you the same rate. Roughly 1.25cents per gem.

2: Best of the best cannot be purchased with $$. You'll need to invest time to get there.

3: Exactly the same minus the bonus items as far as I know.

4: same as #3

5: Every character unlocks an extra ability to use around lvl 30 called elite skill. Depending on race/profession you'll get about 5 different elite skills to train and choose from. The elite skill that comes with deluxe edition is a side grade to elite skills and will no way give you an advantage.

Hope this answers your questions. To recap... unless you can't live without Mini Rytlock minipet (which can probably be bought on the trading post anyway) Deluxe edition is a total waste of money.


----------



## Thoth420

We should make an Overclockers.net Guild and all play together.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> We should make an Overclockers.net Guild and all play together.


That would be nice, but also rather difficult when people are on so many different servers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That would be nice, but also rather difficult when people are on so many different servers.


AFAIK you can group at least cross server idk about joining guilds on other servers but I know can join multiple guilds....one thing I thought WoW was really lacking.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> AFAIK you can group at least cross server idk about joining guilds on other servers but I know can join multiple guilds....one thing I thought WoW was really lacking.


Yeah, you can be in guilds across servers. But for which purpose, when you can't play together anyways? If people wanna write while playing, they're probably on each others´ contact list anyways


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am pretty sure there is a OCN guild.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am pretty sure there is a OCN guild.


Any clue what server? I really don't mind transferring I know nobody that plays atm.


----------



## Genzel

Guild thread. Fort Aspenwood. Pm Tosaka ingame(thelamacmdr.2673). There only seems to be 8 or so people on at any given time.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Guild thread. Fort Aspenwood. Pm Tosaka ingame(thelamacmdr.2673). There only seems to be 8 or so people on at any given time.


Haha that is my server


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Haha that is my server


He should be on, if not I can hop on and add you if you let me know your ign.


----------



## BeastRider

Why does GW2 have a patch literally everyday? I don't remember any other MMO doing this..It's really inconvenient especially since these are ~50MB patches. If they patch 50MB everyday then my 120GB SSD will run out of room in a few months. :|


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> He should be on, if not I can hop on and add you if you let me know your ign.


I'm on quite often even if I'm not playing x.x Worst case you can send me mail in game and i'll add you the next chance I get. We have a few members in other servers too and it's not that difficult to find other people to play with if I'm honest. Although yes, we don't have many actual active members anymore


----------



## Unstableiser

This new jumping puzzle is doing my tits in!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Why does GW2 have a patch literally everyday? I don't remember any other MMO doing this..It's really inconvenient especially since these are ~50MB patches. If they patch 50MB everyday then my 120GB SSD will run out of room in a few months. :|


Likely you are getting patches related to The Lost Shores event this weekend. Normally its maybe at most once a week.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Probably because everyone else is in Level 80 zones or stopped playing. Leveling is easy. Just explore map and do all the quest.


first sentence : yes I figured that, thats why my mentality changed from "well I'll take my time since this is great" to "where the hell is everyone? Dang I better hurry the duck up"

last sentence, I don't know, the exploration is fun, but it takes really long to level up imo....especially after lv 55, it seems like I can't get 1 level in like 2-3 hours. After that I kind of get dizzy and have to stop playing, so I level really slowly even when I try, whereas in the earlier levels, there are chained quests that I can do, usually 1 chain is already a level or more. That's why I was asking if these chain quests still exist in higher level maps.

Now that my guild kind of died out, I might try to join OCN guild later on, probably get some chatting going even if all I do in the game is walking around. I'm also hoping my friend will buy the game and join me. He's hoping he can get a better deal on thanks giving rofl...


----------



## Unstableiser

Well I finally completed the jump puzzle after *3* hours, yay. I stayed for another hour making portals for people.



A perfectly timed screenshot lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> He should be on, if not I can hop on and add you if you let me know your ign.


Thoth.1809


----------



## a pet rock

I have found that if you have a good group, dungeons are the absolute quickest way to level up. The problem is finding a good enough group to run them quickly. If you PUG it you could get stuck with some idiots who have no idea how to play the game at all, let alone deal with the specific dungeon. Then it could take a long time and you'll start raking in repair costs. But if you get in a pretty good guild with people that like dungeons, you can clear them in under an hour and level each time.

Also, map completion is moderate for leveling but you don't get the dynamic events as much because you're soloing. It really blows, but the mid-level zones are barren. I heard they added something in the latest patch this weekend that bumps up rewards in lower level areas for higher level players so they won't stay empty, but I don't know if it'll work or not.


----------



## sprower

Guide on new Mystic Forge Ascended Crafting... http://dulfy.net/2012/11/17/gw2-ascended-gear-and-infusion-recipes/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thoth.1809


Sent your invite out


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sent your invite out


Awesome thanks


----------



## Obrien

So many complaints about this update. From having new gear to the content itself and the latest event.

I can understand not being able to play the last event sucked for people, especially as someone in my guild got Dusk from the chest. Honestly, if you wanted to play it THAT badly then you should have called in sick to work or something, its a game. I worked, I'd rather get paid than get some sick loot that I can get anywhere else (albeit for a hell of a lot more work)

I wasn't a fan of the new area or the Karka, I don't like being forced into group play due to difficulty because I want to be able to play when I want not when there's necessarily people to play with (though I do enjoy that when I can). Sure group events need groups, but just walking around the island shouldn't require 3-8 people (those vet karka are a menace).

Honestly, the whole gear argument is invalid. the difference is minimal and where are you truly going to notice it? Hardcore players wanted more work, they got it. Its impossible to cater 100% to everyone's play style. Sure if you do competitive PvP there can be some imbalancing as a result but honestly, if you're in that tier you probably have the means to walk a small gear treadmill.

Yeah it was buggy, yes I was annoyed most of the time, no I didn't think this was a good way to start the new content off but when you look at the big picture there's nothing to really get as upset as too many people are about it.

#1 suggestion for ANet, if you want to do a 1 time only event, make it run every few hours for that one time period, like killing Mad King Thorn and set it to only get the chest on the first run.
#2 suggestion, before adding new mechanics to the game, polish the old ones.

In the mean time, I've got papers to write. I'll come back to the _game_ when the fires have cooled.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'm not a fan of how hard the mobs hit and that I can't solo a vet karka, but whatever. I expect somewhat of a gear treadmill and gear additions. To expect otherwise is idiotic.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> So many complaints about this update. From having new gear to the content itself and the latest event.
> I can understand not being able to play the last event sucked for people, especially as someone in my guild got Dusk from the chest. Honestly, if you wanted to play it THAT badly then you should have called in sick to work or something, its a game. I worked, I'd rather get paid than get some sick loot that I can get anywhere else (albeit for a hell of a lot more work)
> I wasn't a fan of the new area or the Karka, I don't like being forced into group play due to difficulty because I want to be able to play when I want not when there's necessarily people to play with (though I do enjoy that when I can). Sure group events need groups, but just walking around the island shouldn't require 3-8 people (those vet karka are a menace).
> Honestly, the whole gear argument is invalid. the difference is minimal and where are you truly going to notice it? Hardcore players wanted more work, they got it. Its impossible to cater 100% to everyone's play style. Sure if you do competitive PvP there can be some imbalancing as a result but honestly, if you're in that tier you probably have the means to walk a small gear treadmill.
> Yeah it was buggy, yes I was annoyed most of the time, no I didn't think this was a good way to start the new content off but when you look at the big picture there's nothing to really get as upset as too many people are about it.
> #1 suggestion for ANet, if you want to do a 1 time only event, make it run every few hours for that one time period, like killing Mad King Thorn and set it to only get the chest on the first run.
> #2 suggestion, before adding new mechanics to the game, polish the old ones.
> In the mean time, I've got papers to write. I'll come back to the _game_ when the fires have cooled.


To be fair, the event did happen more than once but the bugs were a bit aggravating for me. I chose not to participate in a few of the questlines and stuff since they weren't working when I was on but overall I had a blast with the event and stuff. New area is a bit lackluster in regards to actual content but I'll probably return to farm those karka shells for infusions.

Stupid me chose to do the second event on the same character so i didn't get any items the second time around X.X I should have realized ANet would have put some sort of block on that but alas...


----------



## Wrend

I don't like events, so I didn't bother with it. I'm working my way to 80 by doing the daily achievements. I only have enough time to play each day for that, which is about half an hour. I have a little more time on the weekends, but I get board with it pretty quickly. I'll continue more in the quests once I'm 80 and have all the gear I want. After that I might do some of the dungeons and mess around in WvW.

Overall, GW2 is a bit of a lackluster game (which I don't mind) that is coded pretty badly (which I do mind, but at least they're working on it and it runs well enough on my computer on "ultra"). I hope to go back to GW1 and do more of some of the stuff there. I like the way the skills work more in GW1, and setting up the heroes and equipment. More strategy involved.


----------



## Snovv

From what Iv'e seen it goes like this,

Extremely good at beginning, then it get boring but if you keep playing eventually it get FREAKING awesome,
well I am talking for myself and my brothers but I think many people quit once they get level 80, but if you keep
playing and try to get dungeons gears, complete map the game is very nice.

I'm not going to lie the game does need improvements but that's the thing, the game has ALOT of room for improvement
which is what keep me playing


----------



## Wrend

Don't get me wrong. I like the game. Otherwise I wouldn't play it at all.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I keep playing. Its fun and my friends play.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## OkanG

This game is one of the few games that makes me keep going back to it. My tolerance for games is really low, I have to really like it to play it regularly. Guild Wars got me really good









I think I'm going to start crafting today, haven't looked into it at all. Level 48 Sylvari Elementalist


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Even being in OCN guild i could i never did a single Dungeon. Its sucks i know and i gave up. Not a game you want to Solo after level 80.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Even being in OCN guild i could i never did a single Dungeon. Its sucks i know and i gave up. Not a game you want to Solo after level 80.


Yeah the game is a bit unforgiving if you're a completely solo player. The new area they added is quite difficult to solo but I honestly don't mind personally. I'm fine with finding random if guildies aren't around/available to play with.

On that note its interesting to observe the rate at which people tire of the game, usually its after they hit 80. I've seen a few regular guild members come and go, most don't have time to play but many others actually got tired of the game very soon after they hit 80 and got their equipment. Just an observation that maybe ANet needs to fix? I'm fine working towards cultural armor and my legendary ( commander title is just a waste of money )


----------



## Lokster1

The game isn't perfect by any account but it is fun for me. Plus with no subscription fee I dont feel the need to rush anything which allows me to do whatever I want when I play. Somedays I only play WvW others I just do my daily and log. There is still a bunch of stuff I havent even touched in the game yet, crafting, spvp, most of the dungeons (have done 3 so far), heck I'm not even close to being in all exotics yet. Working towards my 100% map completion, I think I'm around 67% right now, and I have a great time doing the jumping puzzles.

As for the event over the weekend, I only made it through a few of the fractals and did the closing event. Which in my opinion was kinda boring, not enough variety in almost a 3 hr event, basically killed the same 3 mobs over and over the entire time....They could of really done something better with this, I like the idea that someone posted about having a week long event that would of been a struggle to claim the island from the crabs but o well, it is over now.

Also I had a great time running some dungeons with some people last night from the guild, while we dont have the greatest number of people in the guild we have some very fun and helpful ones =D So please come join us!


----------



## eternal7trance

I enjoyed the game, but once I hit 80 I just got bored and stopped playing.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I enjoyed the game, but once I hit 80 I just got bored and stopped playing.


Same here. It was fun to explore, do the occasional dungeon, and run events; but I dont want to do that all over again with another character. I'm sure others will disagree but I think I need some kind of end game content besides events to do for "fun." I hoped I could move on from raids and gear treadmills, but I need some kind of incentive like that to keep playing.


----------



## OkanG

Have anyone experienced low fps with Nvidia cards lately? I don't know if it's the patch or the new Nvidia beta driver (310.54).

My GPU Usage is at 95-99%, but it won't pass 705MHz, and therefore gives me about 40 fps, when I usually get a smooth 60 fps in-game.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Have anyone experienced low fps with Nvidia cards lately? I don't know if it's the patch or the new Nvidia beta driver (310.54).
> My GPU Usage is at 95-99%, but it won't pass 705MHz, and therefore gives me about 40 fps, when I usually get a smooth 60 fps in-game.


Oddly enough yes, my 570 has been very wonky as of late in gw2 I don't think its the latest drivers though since I'm still on earlier ones


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Oddly enough yes, my 570 has been very wonky as of late in gw2 I don't think its the latest drivers though since I'm still on earlier ones


Guess I'll wait a little longer, maybe one of the patches screwed something up that they'll fix


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yeah not sure. My display driver crashed for the first time last night, and every now and then I get a slideshow in Queensdale or Plains of Ashford when I play a newbie alt. I need to doublecheck what drivers I am on.


----------



## Fremish

I was always a fan of Guild Wars (Original) is the second one what it's hyped up to be? Should I go ahead and order it? What's the best insight I can get.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I was always a fan of Guild Wars (Original) is the second one what it's hyped up to be? Should I go ahead and order it? What's the best insight I can get.


Well, all I can say is that there are many different opinions on it. I've read and heard a few times that it's very different from the original GW though.
Oh, and I love it







I personally never liked WoW, but GW2 really got my attention.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I was always a fan of Guild Wars (Original) is the second one what it's hyped up to be? Should I go ahead and order it? What's the best insight I can get.


Well I will say that it is considerably different from Guild Wars. Probably depends on what you are looking for out of an MMO. In my case, it is mostly what I expected it to be, though it hasn't entirely lived up to its hype in my mind.

What really pisses me off still is that they never bothered to implement an alliance system, get guesting in the game (instead its free server transfers every 7 days, hardly a solution), and I think personal story could have really explored a lot more of your actual character story, wheras for me that part of the story seemed very rushed. Otherwise, its a lot of fun.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well I will say that it is considerably different from Guild Wars. Probably depends on what you are looking for out of an MMO. In my case, it is mostly what I expected it to be, though it hasn't entirely lived up to its hype in my mind.
> What really pisses me off still is that they never bothered to implement an alliance system, get guesting in the game (instead its free server transfers every 7 days, hardly a solution), and I think personal story could have really explored a lot more of your actual character story, wheras for me that part of the story seemed very rushed. Otherwise, its a lot of fun.


Okay, can you jump. I remember I use to hate the fact that I couldn't jump.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Okay, can you jump. I remember I use to hate the fact that I couldn't jump.


lol, you can jump. It's actually necessary in some situations.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, you can jump. It's actually necessary in some situations.


Some?...SOME?! Nay good sir, the "Jump"ing puzzles make up half of the frustration in this game. It's absolutely necessary (if you want to platform inside of an mmo that is o.o)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Some?...SOME?! Nay good sir, the "Jump"ing puzzles make up half of the frustration in this game. It's absolutely necessary (if you want to platform inside of an mmo that is o.o)


I KNOW RIGHT! Some vistas are so.. frustrating, to say the least


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, you can jump. It's actually necessary in some situations.


Just because you can jump I bought it..


----------



## Unstableiser

Best part of the game







I love it! Perfect in every way!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Just because you can jump I bought it..


Jump away







Surprising how different things can set people off to buy a new game, lol


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Jump away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising how different things can set people off to buy a new game, lol


You have no idea how hard it was to get my friends to play a game you can't jump in -.- Jumping is the best part of WoW! or Perfect World International THE JUMPING ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ (Out of the forum)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> You have no idea how hard it was to get my friends to play a game you can't jump in -.- Jumping is the best part of WoW! or Perfect World International THE JUMPING ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ ~Bounce~ (Out of the forum)


If jumping is your thing, GW2 is for you..but soon you'll hate jumping...very very soon..


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If jumping is your thing, GW2 is for you..but soon you'll hate jumping...very very soon..


>.> -looks at Thalamacmdr as he jumps about- NEVER! >


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> What really pisses me off still is that they never bothered to implement an alliance system, get guesting in the game (instead its free server transfers every 7 days, hardly a solution), and I think personal story could have really explored a lot more of your actual character story, wheras for me that part of the story seemed very rushed. Otherwise, its a lot of fun.


Alliance system as in two servers in WvW ganging up on the third? That would be really nice since right now one server always dominates the other two completely.

And as far as I know guesting was never supposed to be on release. That was always stated as an "eventual we want to".

As to the personal story, Trahearne can go suck off the Pale Tree and get the hell out of my story. I want Dinky and Forgal back. That stupid sylvari can go suck walnuts.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Alliance system as in two servers in WvW ganging up on the third? That would be really nice since right now one server always dominates the other two completely.
> And as far as I know guesting was never supposed to be on release. That was always stated as an "eventual we want to".
> As to the personal story, Trahearne can go suck off the Pale Tree and get the hell out of my story. I want Dinky and Forgal back. That stupid sylvari can go suck walnuts.


Did you play GW1??? I am talking about guilds being in alliances and having a shared alliance chat. Its been very difficult keeping in contact in-game with our alliance guilds from GW1. My reasoning has nothing to do with WvW. Something I do once or twice a month heh.

Yeah...well now is eventually.

That's farther along personal story than I was even thinking.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Alliance system as in two servers in WvW ganging up on the third? That would be really nice since right now one server always dominates the other two completely.
> And as far as I know guesting was never supposed to be on release. That was always stated as an "eventual we want to".
> As to the personal story, Trahearne can go suck off the Pale Tree and get the hell out of my story. I want Dinky and Forgal back. That stupid sylvari can go suck walnuts.


Sometimes it can be a balanced WvW. And when it does happen it's actually quite fun if I do say so myself.

Also, I don't understand why they made trahearne the main character...WHY!? make me a hero!


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Alliance system as in two servers in WvW ganging up on the third? That would be really nice since right now one server always dominates the other two completely.
> And as far as I know guesting was never supposed to be on release. That was always stated as an "eventual we want to".
> As to the personal story, Trahearne can go suck off the Pale Tree and get the hell out of my story. I want Dinky and Forgal back. That stupid sylvari can go suck walnuts.


I agree that this happens the majority of the time but right now we are basically in a three way race for this weeks WvWvW, I believe all three servers are within 20k points of each other and Fort Aspenwood is around 7k behind the leader when I last checked. This week makes it all the more important to actually work together to get stuff accomplished!


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sometimes it can be a balanced WvW. And when it does happen it's actually quite fun if I do say so myself.
> Also, I don't understand why they made trahearne the main character...WHY!? make me a hero!


Technically you are the hero, you killed Zhaitan. Trahearne just cleared the corruption.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm the Hero of Shaemor so there.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Technically you are the hero, you killed Zhaitan. Trahearne just cleared the corruption.


Technically yeah, maybe it was just me but I never truly felt like I was the one that was the focus of everything and didn't really feel like I was the "hero" with all of the glory and whatnot. Guild Wars Factions at the end of killing Shiro THAT was when I really felt like a hero...I got a phoenix ^_^


----------



## Obrien

Hey Kormir became a goddess and the mobs couldn't even target her the whole time...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Hey Kormir became a goddess and the mobs couldn't even target her the whole time...


Whelp, there go all the spoilers...looks like I won't be needing to finish Nightfall...speaking of the expansions for GW1. How long after prophecies did faction come out? I liked the addition of things like paragons and ritualists.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Whelp, there go all the spoilers...looks like I won't be needing to finish Nightfall...speaking of the expansions for GW1. How long after prophecies did faction come out? I liked the addition of things like paragons and ritualists.


Factions came out exactly a year after Guild Wars, and then Nightfall about 6 months after Factions.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Whelp, there go all the spoilers...looks like I won't be needing to finish Nightfall...speaking of the expansions for GW1. How long after prophecies did faction come out? I liked the addition of things like paragons and ritualists.


You've been playing GW2, Plaza of Kormir, Blessing of Kormir, Kormir guide your path, Kormir as a patron deity. If anything I saved you hours of dull content.


----------



## TheRussian1

Even Kormir's flag is the lamest of all the gods.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Hey Everyone!

For the holiday's I've decided to do a sort of giveaway for OCN Guild Wars 2 Guild members. Each week of December I'm going to post a question with some random subject area. Over that given period members can mail me their answer in game along with a number, preferably in the subject line. The reward will be a random stack of 250 materials (I won't skimp out on you don't worry). You can of course enter more than once but you can't win more than once unfortunately, that wouldn't be fair to other members of the guild!

I've decided to make it a requirement that you be in the guild since it makes it that much easier to keep track. I will invite members still so it's not an issue at all if you're not in the guild yet. The first question will most likely be posted on Saturday, December 1st. Any questions, feel free to PM me ^_^

Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Whelp, there go all the spoilers...looks like I won't be needing to finish Nightfall...speaking of the expansions for GW1. How long after prophecies did faction come out? I liked the addition of things like paragons and ritualists.


I thought it was like all of GW really... you finish it for the title and not for the actual plotline. Plus I knew what was up as soon as I reached the Chantry of Secrets... all you had to do was hold down ALT and look through the doors you can't enter to see that there's a statue to her.


----------



## steve210

ive been getting this every time i try to update guild wars 2 launcher i known its not my anti virus program i check firewall its on allow what gives anyone experience this with the launcher


----------



## thelamacmdr

Have you maybe tried getting a new install, not to completely download the game but to see if it will connect with a fresh configuration. If that DOES work try the repair program arguments. I don't remember them off the top of my head unfortunately.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Have you maybe tried getting a new install, not to completely download the game but to see if it will connect with a fresh configuration. If that DOES work try the repair program arguments. I don't remember them off the top of my head unfortunately.


yup i sent a support ticket and they help me out now my game runs great but do i really need the short cut repair now since my game works now. oh they made delete local.dat file from my documents and made me move my guild wars 2 file to newer folder


----------



## steve210

ill have to give areanet a great feedback report for all their help they did


----------



## steve210

]screening shot


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> screening shot


What helmet is that on your Asura? Also, for future reference there's an edit button at the bottom left of your posting if you ever need to add anything ^_^.

As for deleting the local.dat I think the repair argument would have fixed that as well but glad you got it fixed!


----------



## steve210




----------



## laurie

Is anyone else having trouble with the latest beta drivers? They have fixed the issue with SLI where the cards would clock down to almost as low as they will go.
However I am getting a lot of locking up issues or noisy crashes. These are the 310.64 drivers.


----------



## Thoth420

So random question.......Can you have party members join you in the instanced personal story quests? I am on a level 80 one with two tanks and waves of risen and was wondering if I could invite a friend to help man the second tank. I ask because a friend who has recently quit for Planetside 2 joined me on an earlier part of my story but the option doesn't always appear he told me. So are some required to be done solo?


----------



## a pet rock

I was under the impression that party members could always join your personal story quests, even the 30-second talk to people quests.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I was under the impression that party members could always join your personal story quests, even the 30-second talk to people quests.


Thanks


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the latest beta drivers? They have fixed the issue with SLI where the cards would clock down to almost as low as they will go.
> However I am getting a lot of locking up issues or noisy crashes. These are the 310.64 drivers.


I've had similar experiences with last two betas. 310.54 has been rock solid for me.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I'm still on 306.97. Worth updating to a different version?


----------



## Mattb2e

Anyone been getting random glitchy textures? It doesn't seem to matter where I am, every once in a while I will get random artifacts almost. It doesn't seem updating to the latest beta drivers has helped any.

Im running at 1920x1080 max settings, my GPU and CPU are both running stock when this happens. I wish I could get a screen shot of it to show you guys.


----------



## Thoth420

Few random missing landscape at certain camera angles and terrain deco that likes to glitch out at certain angles aside that no issues so far.
I am running 12.8 until 12.12 drops.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So with a GTX 670 I can't max this game out ... wth?


----------



## laurie

What CPU do you have? The game is very CPU dependent. I run two 660tis in SLI and get drops into the 10s during dragon fights. And 20-40 in big cities. It's just how the game is made. Nothing to do with your GPU I'm afraid.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> What CPU do you have? The game is very CPU dependent. I run two 660tis in SLI and get drops into the 10s during dragon fights. And 20-40 in big cities. It's just how the game is made. Nothing to do with your GPU I'm afraid.


Got a 2500k OC'ed to 4.2 and my 670 is OC'ed to 1044/1702 with 1109 boost


----------



## laurie

The OC on your GPU will make little to no difference with GW2. Your CPU should be man enough. I think you are likely getting the best performance you can out of the game.
Sorry to say it's just one of those things.


----------



## Thoth420

Reflections off bought me the biggest FPS gain for the least noticeable reduction in quality after that shadows to off for a world dragon is not a terrible idea.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> So with a GTX 670 I can't max this game out ... wth?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> What CPU do you have? The game is very CPU dependent. I run two 660tis in SLI and get drops into the 10s during dragon fights. And 20-40 in big cities. It's just how the game is made. Nothing to do with your GPU I'm afraid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Got a 2500k OC'ed to 4.2 and my 670 is OC'ed to 1044/1702 with 1109 boost


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> The OC on your GPU will make little to no difference with GW2. Your CPU should be man enough. I think you are likely getting the best performance you can out of the game.
> Sorry to say it's just one of those things.


I am thinking and getting ready to drop an 8350/20 into my rig and possibly a gtx670(I am looking at the 7000 series AMD cards but I am very hesitant because of my pas experiences with them and the shotty driver support from AMD everyone seems to agree on)

im getting low 30's to low 40's in LA right now with my sig rig. 40's-50's on open world. Setting are in the first pic below.




Does that mean that me dropping $200 one a cpu and anywhere from 275-400 on a gpu(still would like to try an AMD card becasue of price/performance) will only net me anywhere from 10-20fps difference?

Id be hoping to be able to max the game out and sit at a steady 60 everywehre.(minus supersampling as i noticed that creates some lag with mouse and keyboard imput)


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I am thinking and getting ready to drop an 8350/20 into my rig and possibly a gtx670(I am looking at the 7000 series AMD cards but I am very hesitant because of my pas experiences with them and the shotty driver support from AMD everyone seems to agree on)
> im getting low 30's to low 40's in LA right now with my sig rig. 40's-50's on open world. Setting are in the first pic below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that me dropping $200 one a cpu and anywhere from 275-400 on a gpu(still would like to try an AMD card becasue of price/performance) will only net me anywhere from 10-20fps difference?
> Id be hoping to be able to max the game out and sit at a steady 60 everywhere.(minus super sampling as i noticed that creates some lag with mouse and keyboard imput)


The game is not fluid even on high end rigs, I would not recommend upgrading your system solely to play GW2 as you may find yourself sorely disappointed. If you plan on upgrading for other reasons as well, then you may find dropping up to $600 worth it, but I do not think you will find it worth it for just one game. I get pretty decent framerates on my rig, however there are several times in a gaming session where the FPS dip drastically, normally in a high populated area. Even with my processor at 4.5ghz, and my GPU at 1150mhz core/1450mem I still get the dips in framerates.

All in all, if your looking for fluid gameplay with consistent frame rates, GW2 is not going to fit in this category.


----------



## laurie

He's right. You can't really get a solid 60fps in this game all the time. Even with the best i7 and a GTX690 or even two of them! The game just can't do it. It's possible they could patch the game to better performance but that is purely speculation. You will likely see better FPS in open areas but you should be getting close to or over 60 anyway. Everyone suffers in places like Lions Arch where there can be dozens of people running about.
I would think they could optimize it for multi core CPUs. Then the 8 core AMD chips would be the way to go.

EDIT>
Have you got reflections turned off? That can help a lot. The engine renders the reflections all the time even if there is no water to be seen. Silly but it's how it does it.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> He's right. You can't really get a solid 60fps in this game all the time. Even with the best i7 and a GTX690 or even two of them! The game just can't do it. It's possible they could patch the game to better performance but that is purely speculation. You will likely see better FPS in open areas but you should be getting close to or over 60 anyway. Everyone suffers in places like Lions Arch where there can be dozens of people running about.
> I would think they could optimize it for multi core CPUs. Then the 8 core AMD chips would be the way to go.
> EDIT>
> Have you got reflections turned off? That can help a lot. The engine renders the reflections all the time even if there is no water to be seen. Silly but it's how it does it.


Before they start doing optimization patches, I bet they will have to sort out all the gameplay mechanic bugs first (not to mention balancing issues, like in sPvP).


----------



## laurie

I'm sure you're right. I've not played an awful lot of the game. I'm level 58 and have yet to try PVP. Not noticed many bugs myself.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I am thinking and getting ready to drop an 8350/20 into my rig and possibly a gtx670(I am looking at the 7000 series AMD cards but I am very hesitant because of my pas experiences with them and the shotty driver support from AMD everyone seems to agree on)


Everyone doesn't agree that AMD driver support is shoddy. You know who complains most of the time? Morons. People who have no clue what they are talking about. AMD and bad drivers are an internet myth perpetuated by idiots. I've had AMD for the past 5 years, hardly any problems. I recently got this GTX 670 and most of the time the drivers work fine, but I actually have had more display driver stopped responding crashes than I had with my last AMD setup.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> The game is not fluid even on high end rigs, I would not recommend upgrading your system solely to play GW2 as you may find yourself sorely disappointed. If you plan on upgrading for other reasons as well, then you may find dropping up to $600 worth it, but I do not think you will find it worth it for just one game. I get pretty decent framerates on my rig, however there are several times in a gaming session where the FPS dip drastically, normally in a high populated area. Even with my processor at 4.5ghz, and my GPU at 1150mhz core/1450mem I still get the dips in framerates.
> All in all, if your looking for fluid gameplay with consistent frame rates, GW2 is not going to fit in this category.


Im actually looking for an overall possible upgrade. Not just for Gw2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> He's right. You can't really get a solid 60fps in this game all the time. Even with the best i7 and a GTX690 or even two of them! The game just can't do it. It's possible they could patch the game to better performance but that is purely speculation. You will likely see better FPS in open areas but you should be getting close to or over 60 anyway. Everyone suffers in places like Lions Arch where there can be dozens of people running about.
> I would think they could optimize it for multi core CPUs. Then the 8 core AMD chips would be the way to go.
> EDIT>
> Have you got reflections turned off? That can help a lot. The engine renders the reflections all the time even if there is no water to be seen. Silly but it's how it does it.


I have my reflections set at terrain and sky only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Everyone doesn't agree that AMD driver support is shoddy. You know who complains most of the time? Morons. People who have no clue what they are talking about. AMD and bad drivers are an internet myth perpetuated by idiots. I've had AMD for the past 5 years, hardly any problems. I recently got this GTX 670 and most of the time the drivers work fine, but I actually have had more display driver stopped responding crashes than I had with my last AMD setup.


Is that really the case? I mean I'm not agasint going AMD, from what I read they do make some good gpu's for pricing thats much bettern than nvidia. And more bacng for my buck would be great. And which cards would be comparable to the 670? Would i be looking at something like that 7870? or more so in the 7950/70 area.


----------



## Thoth420

Try no reflections all the way off made a giant difference for me.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I am thinking and getting ready to drop an 8350/20 into my rig and possibly a gtx670(I am looking at the 7000 series AMD cards but I am very hesitant because of my pas experiences with them and the shotty driver support from AMD everyone seems to agree on)
> im getting low 30's to low 40's in LA right now with my sig rig. 40's-50's on open world. Setting are in the first pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that me dropping $200 one a cpu and anywhere from 275-400 on a gpu(still would like to try an AMD card becasue of price/performance) will only net me anywhere from 10-20fps difference?
> Id be hoping to be able to max the game out and sit at a steady 60 everywehre.(minus supersampling as i noticed that creates some lag with mouse and keyboard imput)


I don't get what everyone is saying. I run a steady 60 fps(Supersampling & post-processing off, reflection turned down). Some times dips to 50 or 55 in Lion's Arch. This is at 2560 x 1440.

You won't notice much difference upgrading your video card, but you will definitely notice a difference upgrading your CPU.

I got a good 20 fps, maybe even 30fps from 1100T (4.0Ghz) to my 3570k (4.4Ghz).

The game is completely smooth for me. Even in Lion's Arch.

You'll have no problems with an AMD video card. The 7xxx series is great. But like I said, CPU will help much more. MMO's are not so much graphics intensive and rely more on the CPU.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I don't get what everyone is saying. I run a steady 60 fps(Supersampling & post-processing off, reflection turned down). Some times dips to 50 or 55 in Lion's Arch. This is at 2560 x 1440.
> You won't notice much difference upgrading your video card, but you will definitely notice a difference upgrading your CPU.
> I got a good 20 fps, maybe even 30fps from 1100T (4.0Ghz) to my 3570k (4.4Ghz).
> The game is completely smooth for me. Even in Lion's Arch.
> You'll have no problems with an AMD video card. The 7xxx series is great. But like I said, CPU will help much more. MMO's are not so much graphics intensive and rely more on the CPU.


I am actually planning on doing the cpu first. i just have to finish up a few jobs i am working on right now. GPU probably wouldnt be until feb/march with my tax return.


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I don't get what everyone is saying. I run a steady 60 fps(Supersampling & post-processing off, reflection turned down). Some times dips to 50 or 55 in Lion's Arch. This is at 2560 x 1440.
> You won't notice much difference upgrading your video card, but you will definitely notice a difference upgrading your CPU.
> I got a good 20 fps, maybe even 30fps from 1100T (4.0Ghz) to my 3570k (4.4Ghz).
> The game is completely smooth for me. Even in Lion's Arch.
> You'll have no problems with an AMD video card. The 7xxx series is great. But like I said, CPU will help much more. MMO's are not so much graphics intensive and rely more on the CPU.


Can you show us this in a screenshot?

This is what I get with my PC.


----------



## Bonkers

I'd kinda like to get back in guild wars but the one friend I had hit 80 and bailed. Every time I look for guild or groups its just like no one sees my posts. It was a fun game but I eventually went back to WoW because all my friends were there.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I'd kinda like to get back in guild wars but the one friend I had hit 80 and bailed. Every time I look for guild or groups its just like no one sees my posts. It was a fun game but I eventually went back to WoW because all my friends were there.


I'm pretty sure I've asked for your ign before but no response, ah well if you're happy with wow  . Back on topic: what does everyone think the economic balance will be like during winters day? I have some ideas of my own like dyes will shoot up and of course gold/ gem ratio will be outrageous but I wanna know what others think.


----------



## Obrien

I figure it'll do exactly what it did on Halloween, whatever that was exactly.

So GW2 gets nominated IGN game of the year (as if IGN were a good award to win it from) great, now if they win they can put something on the expansion boxes









I'd be more on top of things if I didn't have to sift through 200 posts with whiners. If you don't like something on facebook why are you still liking the page and commenting on posts?








I have friends who dropped GW2 expecting a bit more out of certain parts of the game, they just preferred the well established familiarity of WoW. My other friends are so addicted to it they've surpassed me with achievements and stuff. The only thing that really grinds my gears are the people who say they bought the CE then didn't like it, want your money back send the CE to me!!!


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've asked for your ign before but no response, ah well if you're happy with wow  . Back on topic: what does everyone think the economic balance will be like during winters day? I have some ideas of my own like dyes will shoot up and of course gold/ gem ratio will be outrageous but I wanna know what others think.


haha I really completely missed it if you did! I didnt ever receive a PM or anything. Ill PM it to you though. So sorry.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> I figure it'll do exactly what it did on Halloween, whatever that was exactly.
> So GW2 gets nominated IGN game of the year (as if IGN were a good award to win it from) great, now if they win they can put something on the expansion boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more on top of things if I didn't have to sift through 200 posts with whiners. If you don't like something on facebook why are you still liking the page and commenting on posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who dropped GW2 expecting a bit more out of certain parts of the game, they just preferred the well established familiarity of WoW. My other friends are so addicted to it they've surpassed me with achievements and stuff. The only thing that really grinds my gears are the people who say they bought the CE then didn't like it, want your money back send the CE to me!!!


Yeah I have..more than a few friends.. that picked up the game that barely touched it. The problem with players that were form WoW that I've noticed is they've become so accustomed to loving the way that game is built/works and how it plays so it's both hard to break away from that and a bit tedious. Sure GW2 doesn't necessarily reinvent the MMO wheel so to speak but it does break away from the norm and a lot of people I've talked to don't like that at all.


----------



## Bonkers

Not sure what my deal with it is. I had quit wow for a few months and loved gw2. Then I picked wow back up (because my IRL friend talked me into it and he only played twice ironically) if it weren't for my guild and the auction house I probably wouldn't play wow all that much. I'm actually about to cancel my subscription in the beginning of January. I'd like to level my mesmer, I just feel disconnected from him so I don't really know how to jump back in lol.

It really boils down to having too many things fighting for my time lol.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Not sure what my deal with it is. I had quit wow for a few months and loved gw2. Then I picked wow back up (because my IRL friend talked me into it and he only played twice ironically) if it weren't for my guild and the auction house I probably wouldn't play wow all that much. I'm actually about to cancel my subscription in the beginning of January. I'd like to level my mesmer, I just feel disconnected from him so I don't really know how to jump back in lol.
> It really boils down to having too many things fighting for my time lol.


Solution: Play a girl. No joke for some reason I feel more of a "connection" when I play a female character in MMO's. No particular reason really I just do...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Solution: Play a girl. No joke for some reason I feel more of a "connection" when I play a female character in MMO's. No particular reason really I just do...


Same I always pick the smallest female race for mmos.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Same I always pick the smallest female race for mmos.


So in this you picked a female asura? ^_^


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So in this you picked a female asura? ^_^


Yep


----------



## Lokster1

Never been able to pick a female as a character if there was a male option available, I guess I put myself in my characters shoe and I don't want to picture myself as a woman =P


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Never been able to pick a female as a character if there was a male option available, I guess I put myself in my characters shoe and I don't want to picture myself as a woman =P


I use to do this too. Then Blood Elfs came to WoW and I only had two female options for that race!
I forgot the name of the game, but it had some horrible looking male characters. I refused to play the male characters in that game because I couldn't stand to look at them. Now I seem to be 50/50 on what I pick, but that depends on what character names are available.


----------



## Obrien

For me its all based on appearance and RP (in terms of personal story not sitting in one spot saying "good day sir").

Warrior: Norn Male
Ranger: Sylvari Female
Elementalist: Sylvari Male
Mesmer: Human Female
Guardian: Human Male
Engineer: Charr Male
Necromancer: Asuran Male
Thief: Human Female


----------



## Unstableiser

Basically you fall in love with your toon.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Basically you fall in love with your toon.


Yeah pretty much, just as if I'd come to love a character from any other game. If you can't connect with any of the characters from a game it loses it gets plain and boring after a while. ( I'm looking at you FFXIII-2)


----------



## Krusher33

I have started playing just females in most games. Seems more enjoyable to look at than a guy's butt all the time.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Can you show us this in a screenshot?
> This is what I get with my PC.


Yep:





Last screen shot is the lowest I've seen it with about 20-25 character models loaded there.
You can see my Graphic Options in all of those.
Video card is not overclocked right now, CPU is @ 4.3Ghz.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Yep:
> 
> 
> 
> Last screen shot is the lowest I've seen it with about 20-25 character models loaded there.
> You can see my Graphic Options in all of those.
> Video card is not overclocked right now, CPU is @ 4.3Ghz.


Well that explains your results, your not maxed. If you max the settings, your results will be in the same boat as everyone else.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Well that explains your results, your not maxed. If you max the settings, your results will be in the same boat as everyone else.


I stated my settings earlier. This is also at 2560 x 1440.

Edit: You are right, my Shadows & LOD were turned down to High rather than ultra, I lose about 2 fps(total) from changing both. I turn AA and post processing are off due to preference.
I see no difference with Supersampling (I do lose around ~10 fps, that is obviously my video card) on at 1440, so there is no point in it for me. Same with AA (don't lose any performance with it anyways.)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I stated my settings earlier. This is also at 2560 x 1440.
> Edit: You are right, my Shadows & LOD were turned down to High rather than ultra, I lose about 2 fps(total) from changing both. I turn AA and post processing are off due to preference.
> I see no difference with Supersampling (I do lose around ~10 fps, that is obviously my video card) on at 1440, so there is no point in it for me. Same with AA (don't lose any performance with it anyways.)


My card autosets LOD and Shadows to High as well but I get only a small fps drop with them at Ultra also. The only thing that taxes me is supersample(I also see no difference) and Reflections.
I tend to disable shadows for world dragons however buys a good chunk of fps especially at peak times on Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## laurie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Yep:
> 
> 
> 
> Last screen shot is the lowest I've seen it with about 20-25 character models loaded there.
> You can see my Graphic Options in all of those.
> Video card is not overclocked right now, CPU is @ 4.3Ghz.






Thanks for posting that. Perhaps there are some settings we could try out there.
I do have everything on max other than reflections which I have off.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Thanks for posting that. Perhaps there are some settings we could try out there.
> I do have everything on max other than reflections which I have off.


You can probably set them to Terrain and Sky fine. Hopefully you have supersampling off, because it's not at all worth the performance drop. I notice pretty much no difference. Those are the two heavy hitters.

I can lower my res. if you want to compare my 1920 x 1080 performance with yours.


----------



## laurie

No that's fine. Thanks for what you posted. I don't have Supersample on as it crashes the game for me.
I really though that the 8 core 8350 would be a big step up for this game from my 4100. For some reason it has made very little difference to the FPS.
Yet in a more GPU bound game like FC3 I have seen about a 15-20 fps increase.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> No that's fine. Thanks for what you posted. I don't have Supersample on as it crashes the game for me.
> I really though that the 8 core 8350 would be a big step up for this game from my 4100. For some reason it has made very little difference to the FPS.
> Yet in a more GPU bound game like FC3 I have seen about a 15-20 fps increase.


More cores doesn't seem to help the game much, especially when compared to higher speeds. Like I said in an earlier post, from my 1100T @ 4.0 Ghz to my 3570k at 4.3Ghz, the game is much smoother. And by that I mean, I do get higher FPS(usually around 20 more in most places), but it is also much more consistent. With the 1100T, I had good FPS, it was completely playable but it wasn't as smooth because the FPS fluctuated quite a bit. 60- 50 -70 -40 -60, kind of all over the place.) That's the real difference. Holding a steady 40fps will look smoother than 60fps that drops down to 40 or lower all the time.


----------



## laurie

With my chips neither cores nor Ghz make a difference. I guess it's one of those games that runs better on Intel (I mean a lot do anyway just some are very noticeably better on Intel chips)


----------



## Lokster1

I hate Arah......that was really really frustrating last night


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I hate Arah......that was really really frustrating last night


I regret ever suggesting we run it...but I plan on getting a group together one day to kill Dwayna...I have a grudge against her. Vengeance shall be mine.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I regret ever suggesting we run it...but I plan on getting a group together one day to kill Dwayna...I have a grudge against her. Vengeance shall be mine.


More like you'll curl up into a ball and die while the rest of us kill her.


----------



## Unstableiser

I loved Arah, what's so bad about it?


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I regret ever suggesting we run it...but I plan on getting a group together one day to kill Dwayna...I have a grudge against her. Vengeance shall be mine.


I'm pretty leet......gladiator/top100 U.S. WoW raiding experience. We can do eet.....too bad I play Warrior.....could be more useful with a Guardian.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I hate Arah......that was really really frustrating last night


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I regret ever suggesting we run it...but I plan on getting a group together one day to kill Dwayna...I have a grudge against her. Vengeance shall be mine.


Count me in... must avenge teh cold pork roast









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


dat jump puzzle!


----------



## Thoth420

I should be on tomorrow just been spending all my time playing Aftermath since it was released.


----------



## Shaba

Anyone in this thread on Yak's Bend server or is everyone located on Fort Aspenwood?

I am super stoked for Wintersday!! The seasonal events were some of my favorite aspects of WoW. I hope there is some large event towards the end that could yield...a precusor!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Anyone in this thread on Yak's Bend server or is everyone located on Fort Aspenwood?
> I am super stoked for Wintersday!! The seasonal events were some of my favorite aspects of WoW. I hope there is some large event towards the end that could yield...a precusor!


The guild has 1 person I believe that is on Yak's Bend...everyone else is on Fort Aspenwood. Can't speak for everyone on ocn though.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> The guild has 1 person I believe that is on Yak's Bend...everyone else is on Fort Aspenwood. Can't speak for everyone on ocn though.


I believe you sent me a request in game for the guild but I never received it. I will get on tonight and get my ID to post here or in the guild thread so I can snag that invite.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Sounds Good!

For everyone else I had the idea to start doing weekly dungeon/WvW runs since there's enough people that want it and enough people that don't play anymore x.x . This is a chance to get together for a bit each week (perhaps if you don't play anymore but maybe want to hop in every month or so). The hope is that it can be done on Fri/Sat @ around 7-8 PM PST (still pending that one really) with several groups going for various dungeons and whatnot and ending with some WvW as a guild/group . Of course you don't have to be in the guild to participate but it's always fun regardless. If you are interested I'm trying to get a headcount of how many would participate to have some idea of the logistics of how it would work so send me mail in game or PM me on here, either works ^_^ . If you have any ideas about how better to approach this feel free to speak up too.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sounds Good!
> For everyone else I had the idea to start doing weekly dungeon/WvW runs since there's enough people that want it and enough people that don't play anymore x.x . This is a chance to get together for a bit each week (perhaps if you don't play anymore but maybe want to hop in every month or so). The hope is that it can be done on Fri/Sat @ around 7-8 PM PST (still pending that one really) with several groups going for various dungeons and whatnot and ending with some WvW as a guild/group . Of course you don't have to be in the guild to participate but it's always fun regardless. If you are interested I'm trying to get a headcount of how many would participate to have some idea of the logistics of how it would work so send me mail in game or PM me on here, either works ^_^ . If you have any ideas about how better to approach this feel free to speak up too.


I'm down either day or both. I don't have a mic at the moment will try and get one by Fri.


----------



## Lokster1

Sundays work best for me.

And if your going to get a group together to kick Arah's ass let me know, I want to complete it to get that horrible taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sounds Good!
> For everyone else I had the idea to start doing weekly dungeon/WvW runs since there's enough people that want it and enough people that don't play anymore x.x . This is a chance to get together for a bit each week (perhaps if you don't play anymore but maybe want to hop in every month or so). The hope is that it can be done on Fri/Sat @ around 7-8 PM PST (still pending that one really) with several groups going for various dungeons and whatnot and ending with some WvW as a guild/group . Of course you don't have to be in the guild to participate but it's always fun regardless. If you are interested I'm trying to get a headcount of how many would participate to have some idea of the logistics of how it would work so send me mail in game or PM me on here, either works ^_^ . If you have any ideas about how better to approach this feel free to speak up too.


Just let me know on Steam when you want me to do something and I'll get on just for you.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sounds Good!
> For everyone else I had the idea to start doing weekly dungeon/WvW runs since there's enough people that want it and enough people that don't play anymore x.x . This is a chance to get together for a bit each week (perhaps if you don't play anymore but maybe want to hop in every month or so). The hope is that it can be done on Fri/Sat @ around 7-8 PM PST (still pending that one really) with several groups going for various dungeons and whatnot and ending with some WvW as a guild/group . Of course you don't have to be in the guild to participate but it's always fun regardless. If you are interested I'm trying to get a headcount of how many would participate to have some idea of the logistics of how it would work so send me mail in game or PM me on here, either works ^_^ . If you have any ideas about how better to approach this feel free to speak up too.


Just let me know on Steam when you want me to do something and I'll get on just for you.


----------



## thrgk

Did this game die out? No one posting a lot. Many still playing? So far tera and noe gw2 died out it seems

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did this game die out? No one posting a lot. Many still playing? So far tera and noe gw2 died out it seems
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If anything, if there were a lot of posting in here THAT would be a sign the game died out. Instead everyone is playing the game instead of posting in here X.X


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sounds Good!
> 
> For everyone else I had the idea to start doing weekly dungeon/WvW runs since there's enough people that want it and enough people that don't play anymore x.x . This is a chance to get together for a bit each week (perhaps if you don't play anymore but maybe want to hop in every month or so). The hope is that it can be done on Fri/Sat @ around 7-8 PM PST (still pending that one really) with several groups going for various dungeons and whatnot and ending with some WvW as a guild/group . Of course you don't have to be in the guild to participate but it's always fun regardless. If you are interested I'm trying to get a headcount of how many would participate to have some idea of the logistics of how it would work so send me mail in game or PM me on here, either works ^_^ . If you have any ideas about how better to approach this feel free to speak up too.


definitely interested in doing this, i haven't been getting on gw2 much but that has been for most gaming nowadays i just don't have that motivation to play games beyond a certain point.
this would get me playing again.

even more so if we got together on mumble/vent server.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> definitely interested in doing this, i haven't been getting on gw2 much but that has been for most gaming nowadays i just don't have that motivation to play games beyond a certain point.
> this would get me playing again.
> even more so if we got together on mumble/vent server.


Get this, we had 6..that's right...6 people on the vent last night...yeah!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> definitely interested in doing this, i haven't been getting on gw2 much but that has been for most gaming nowadays i just don't have that motivation to play games beyond a certain point.
> this would get me playing again.
> even more so if we got together on mumble/vent server.
> 
> 
> 
> Get this, we had 6..that's right...6 people on the vent last night...yeah!
Click to expand...

what was the vent info? currently downloading the update for wintersday, will be on this weekend for sure.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Umm...no. The game is not dead. Got home from work and so many people were connecting and patching I couldn't even connect to the server to download the patch for an hour.

Doesn't sound like a dead game to me. Sometime I wonder if the people saying its dead actually play when they say that.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Umm...the game is NOT dead? Got home from work and so many people were connecting and patching I couldn't even connect to the server to download the patch for an hour.


Of course it's not.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Snuggles and I were having a friendly game of checkers today, quite a difficult way to play imo.,


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> Snuggles and I were having a friendly game of checkers today, quite a difficult way to play imo.,


hahaha that is genius!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Get this, we had 6..that's right...6 people on the vent last night...yeah!


Getting my headset for Christmas so I will be around to play then.....mmo without a mic is terrible.


----------



## Kaldari

Well this jumping puzzle is a lot easier than the Halloween one.. Still kinda fun, but I was looking forward to the same high learning curve. I had this one mastered within 5 runs.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Of course it's not.


Exactly. That's what I was trying to say, just not very well. Edited to make more sense.

Did the jumping puzzle. Took me quite a few tries because I kept doing stupid things like thinking I could skip a snowflake. Once I stopped doing that kinda crap and figured out the falling presents and the Indiana Jones snowballs, it was easy and I did it twice in a row before I went to bed. Will probably do it some more.

I couldn't get the hang of the music game though. And I just stunk at snowball fighting.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well this jumping puzzle is a lot easier than the Halloween one.. Still kinda fun, but I was looking forward to the same high learning curve. I had this one mastered within 5 runs.


Yeah ANet listened to the pleas of those that hated the Halloween JP then :/ This one was a bit too simple with no real thinking / skill involved...I really liked the Halloween one cause you weren't given a defined path to go on the entire way.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Woot! I just got this yesterday =D


----------



## Obrien

Nice job









This calls for a drink


----------



## thelamacmdr

Needs a bigger sword, it's all about bigger swords


----------



## djriful

It has been a while, this is my char current outfit. Best outfit I can find for light armors.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It has been a while, this is my char current outfit. Best outfit I can find for light armors.


That looks an awful lot like what my ele is outfitted with...time to look for a different shoulder piece x.x


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This calls for a drink


Cheers!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Needs a bigger sword, it's all about bigger swords


Heh! I actually don't like the outlandishly big ones. I think the biggest one I used for a while was the Lionguard greatsword when I had Vigil armor, and that was about as big as I liked it. I actually really liked the Lionguard greatsword as it matched really well asthetically with my dye scheme with the vigil armor. But now I have the Greatsword that has the same skin as Dawn (wish it was Dawn), which yes is a bit smaller, but I think it goes pretty well with the t3 cultural armor.

Here:


However, I think its about time I start working towards getting Sunrise, now that I have the t3 cultural armor


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh! I actually don't like the outlandishly big ones. I think the biggest one I used for a while was the Lionguard greatsword when I had Vigil armor, and that was about as big as I liked it. I actually really liked the Lionguard greatsword as it matched really well asthetically with my dye scheme with the vigil armor. But now I have the Greatsword that has the same skin as Dawn (wish it was Dawn), which yes is a bit smaller, but I think it goes pretty well with the t3 cultural armor.
> Here:
> 
> However, I think its about time I start working towards getting Sunrise, now that I have the t3 cultural armor


You have a very long path ahead of you x.x a very very long path ahead..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

more then 2 weeks since i was last on gw2 thanks to xmas tree needing my computer space and i am not that bothered that i havent been on it - it was getting stale and the PvP which i spent most of my time doing as the PvE is pretty meh in my opinion was getting boring. Not even sure if i will go back to GW2 when i get my computer back in a few weeks. Hoping to get a Resurection scroll to get back into wow and see what its like now while i wait on ARR


----------



## djriful

76% till my legendary. I'm just missing karma and lodestones.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 76% till my legendary. I'm just missing karma and lodestones.


Which one?


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> more then 2 weeks since i was last on gw2 thanks to xmas tree needing my computer space and i am not that bothered that i havent been on it - it was getting stale and the PvP which i spent most of my time doing as the PvE is pretty meh in my opinion was getting boring. Not even sure if i will go back to GW2 when i get my computer back in a few weeks. Hoping to get a Resurection scroll to get back into wow and see what its like now while i wait on ARR


It'll be here when you get the itch again. I'm absorbed into far cry 3 atm. I also just downloaded and/or installed a ton of games I had in my drawer so now I need to play them all again. Time to make a "to do" list if you can call it that


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> It'll be here when you get the itch again. I'm absorbed into far cry 3 atm. I also just downloaded and/or installed a ton of games I had in my drawer so now I need to play them all again. Time to make a "to do" list if you can call it that


Yeah. Its great we dont have any monthly fees so can go weeks without playing and just pick it up again


----------



## Unstableiser

Are there many Brits or Scandies in the OCN Guild because I'm desperately looking for one at the moment, i don't mind moving to Aspenwood but only if I can play in my timezone.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Which one?


Incinerator


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Are there many Brits or Scandies in the OCN Guild because I'm desperately looking for one at the moment, i don't mind moving to Aspenwood but only if I can play in my timezone.


We're mostly out of US tbh but we do have some playing at various times of day. If i'm perfeclty honest I think you'll have a more enjoyable experience with another guild in an EU server


----------



## Kaldari

Is there any way to get the cogs from previous days of the event, or is that just a perk for doing the event each day that people who didn't do it won't get?


----------



## tsm106

That would be helpful if there was a schedule somewhere then ppl could refer to it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That would be helpful if there was a schedule somewhere then ppl could refer to it.


The GW2 site has a day planner.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/december-2012/


----------



## tiramoko

How's this game? Someone said its already dead. My friend alrwdy stopped playing this after he reached Max level and upgraded all of his equip s


----------



## thelamacmdr

I don't get it, what defines a game add dead?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Geeze what is with everyone calling this game dead? Clearly you don't play if you're saying that. Yep...the whole entire game is dead because your one friend stopped playing. Lol.

If anything it is very much alive. One of my guildies switches between 2 servers every now and then, and everytime its a struggle because servers are full. I can pretty much go anywhere and run into people. I'm sorry but anyone calling this game dead clearly doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i agree that is not dead yet...

in my opinion it lacks ALOT of end game content and the pvp has gotten very stale and very boring. hoping the pvp update in feb manages to turn it around but ill wait and see what happens. Spvp and Tpvp are boring with one boring game mode and such a lack of maps and wvw is riddled eith issues ranging from cheats orbing all over the map, class issues and combat is basically stay at range and nuke all dsy and night and the free server transfer is doing just as much damage


----------



## Krusher33

FAR from dead. People... EVERY WHERE!

I hardly ever die. Because if I'm struggling somewhere, someone is bound to show up. Though I do hate those that just runs by... it's like a witness to a car accident just driving on by.


----------



## Unstableiser

I play a few MMO's the is the one I would say is only getting more popular.


----------



## Lokster1

I'm a firm believer that with not having a subscription for GW2 makes people just play at their own pace, I play almost daily but don't feel the need to login if I have other stuff to do or want to play another game. I'm sure people will leave for a break and come back when they want to play again.

As for the game being empty, there are a few places where I will hardly see anyone (mainly mid lvl zones) but 90% of the time there is someone nearby


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That would be helpful if there was a schedule somewhere then ppl could refer to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The GW2 site has a day planner.
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/december-2012/
Click to expand...

Nah, I meant a schedule for OCN so ppl could get together.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> i agree that is not dead yet...
> in my opinion it lacks ALOT of end game content and the pvp has gotten very stale and very boring. hoping the pvp update in feb manages to turn it around but ill wait and see what happens. Spvp and Tpvp are boring with one boring game mode and such a lack of maps and wvw is riddled eith issues ranging from cheats orbing all over the map, class issues and combat is basically stay at range and nuke all dsy and night and the free server transfer is doing just as much damage


You've offered quite a bit of criticism for the game, that's natural if you don't like it. Any particular reason why you keep returning to the thread if you don't like the game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nah, I meant a schedule for OCN so ppl could get together.


I could do that but the problem is timing, since I could set a date and time but how many would show up? Would I myself even be able to show up given that there's always stuff that likes to get in the way. I mean if you're playing regardless then I suppose it wouldn't matter but it seems like I'd just be making promises that I can't truly keep and I don't like doing that to people.


----------



## Bielijbog

I just login to say hi. I probably need more time away to play again frequently.


----------



## tiramoko

just wonder if the deluxe version is worth buying. https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> just wonder if the deluxe version is worth buying. https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/


seeing as it's the same version as the digital edition, I don't see why not to be perfectly honest. Normally I'd say no because it costs more but I believe they dropped the price in light of the holiday season.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> just wonder if the deluxe version is worth buying. https://buy.guildwars2.com/en/


seeing as they are selling the deluxe for the same price as the regular, there's no reason not to get it.


----------



## tiramoko

Actually green man gaming sells 41$ for the standard edition


----------



## Layo

Hey guys, few questions about gw2.
I've played runescape for about 5 years but got eventaully bored by worthless updates, but it was my type of game. Skilling for better gear, potions, fighting for drops, various bosses in groups, collecting items etc. GW2 should be something like this, right? I'm not unsure if you can just pick group there and smash some bosses or there are some "quest end only" bosses (can't find out from youtube videos). What about skills etc.? I would probably play archer-hero since im bow whore.
Would love if anyone could give me some cons why to buy.

Also I'm going to buy CD key and I'm wondering if all the keys are "international" (I bought black ops 2 polish key and I can play only in polish language).

Thanks!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Hi everyone. Time for random screenshots of some of my characters. Enjoy!


Spoiler: Asu Rah























Spoiler: Koyomi K


----------



## carajean

Hey here is a question. Does anyone have a friendly guild to join? I need one that has a lot of people on after the work day. My current guilds can barely maintain 4 people at a time on at those times.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You've offered quite a bit of criticism for the game, that's natural if you don't like it. Any particular reason why you keep returning to the thread if you don't like the game?


Have i said that i dont like the game? I think in ways its great, in others its lacking and in others its broken. That doesnt mean i dont like it. Criticism for something that doesnt work as well as it should/could doesnt mean that someone doesnt like aspects of it.

The Good:

No Monthly Fee
Character Missions
Dungeons

The Bad:

Lack of Content

The Ugly:
Broken PvP
Broken W v W

The lack of content is a big issue i think. What can you do once you hit lvl 80 and have 100% complete? answer - not a lot. Other games have Raids and such that can keep you playing, for me GW2 doesnt have that of course if they ever manage to fix PvP then it might keep some people playing i prefer the pVp over the PvE simply coz the PvE i found to be very boring.

The S/TPvp was alot of fun, at the start now its gotten very stale with the lack of maps and game modes even with the new map it just isnt enough as that map being the only option if you wanted something fresh as gotten a bit boring now as well

The W v W was great but having players hacking and porting the orbs across the map in mere seconds gets VERY annoying and then you get the ones that use the games issues such as the display of characters and the lag it creates to just zerg into everything and have loads of people not know whats going on simply coz the game has taken 10+ seconds to show people and/or has lagged until after you are dead. Then the free server transfer has done MORE damage then good with all the big guilds going to small servers staying there for a few weeks until they meet actual resistance and then moving on to another server and just ruins everything

Over i would give the game 7.5/10. It is good, could be better but has some serious issues that SHOULD have been fixed before the release. Another issue that mostly effects PvP is the constant un-balance of classes to the point that some classes are just to strong while others despite being weak get more and more nerfs to abilities that make them even harder to be of any use in matches and such


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Have i said that i dont like the game? I think in ways its great, in others its lacking and in others its broken. That doesnt mean i dont like it. Criticism for something that doesnt work as well as it should/could doesnt mean that someone doesnt like aspects of it.
> The Good:
> No Monthly Fee
> Character Missions
> Dungeons
> The Bad:
> Lack of Content
> The Ugly:
> Broken PvP
> Broken W v W
> The lack of content is a big issue i think. What can you do once you hit lvl 80 and have 100% complete? answer - not a lot. Other games have Raids and such that can keep you playing, for me GW2 doesnt have that of course if they ever manage to fix PvP then it might keep some people playing i prefer the pVp over the PvE simply coz the PvE i found to be very boring.
> The S/TPvp was alot of fun, at the start now its gotten very stale with the lack of maps and game modes even with the new map it just isnt enough as that map being the only option if you wanted something fresh as gotten a bit boring now as well
> The W v W was great but having players hacking and porting the orbs across the map in mere seconds gets VERY annoying and then you get the ones that use the games issues such as the display of characters and the lag it creates to just zerg into everything and have loads of people not know whats going on simply coz the game has taken 10+ seconds to show people and/or has lagged until after you are dead. Then the free server transfer has done MORE damage then good with all the big guilds going to small servers staying there for a few weeks until they meet actual resistance and then moving on to another server and just ruins everything
> Over i would give the game 7.5/10. It is good, could be better but has some serious issues that SHOULD have been fixed before the release. Another issue that mostly effects PvP is the constant un-balance of classes to the point that some classes are just to strong while others despite being weak get more and more nerfs to abilities that make them even harder to be of any use in matches and such


There are no bosses except "quest" ones you can raid? That made the game from I want from no thanks for me.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> There are no bosses except "quest" ones you can raid? That made the game from I want from no thanks for me.


Their are Dynamic Events which can spawn bosses. The problem is most of the time you will get HUGE amounts of lag coz of all the people fighting it - mostly in the higher level areas but also having to do a certain amount of damage to get onto the damage board so you can get loot is another issue. It is NOTHING like raids from other games such as WoW.

Its pretty much nuke, nuke, nuke. Rarely need to heal or anything. If you like Raiding and you see that as the End Game content you like - you wont like GW2 but thats my opinion and for this reason i actually miss wow.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> There are no bosses except "quest" ones you can raid? *That made the game from I want from no thanks for me.*


That last sentence doesn't really make sense to me o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> i agree that is not dead yet...
> in my opinion it lacks ALOT of end game content and the pvp has gotten very stale and very boring. hoping the pvp update in feb manages to turn it around but ill wait and see what happens. Spvp and Tpvp are boring with one boring game mode and such a lack of maps and wvw is riddled eith issues ranging from cheats orbing all over the map, class issues and combat is basically stay at range and nuke all dsy and night and the free server transfer is doing just as much damage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> more then 2 weeks since i was last on gw2 thanks to xmas tree needing my computer space and i am not that bothered that i havent been on it - it was getting stale and the PvP which i spent most of my time doing as the PvE is pretty meh in my opinion was getting boring. Not even sure if i will go back to GW2 when i get my computer back in a few weeks. Hoping to get a Resurection scroll to get back into wow and see what its like now while i wait on ARR


Now..unless you like things you find boring, I think it's safe to say you've covered all 3 aspects of the game..WvW, PvP and PvE. I'm not really sure what else I could conclude from that save for masochism but I won't go there ._.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That last sentence doesn't really make sense to me o.o
> Now..unless you like things you find boring, I think it's safe to say you've covered all 3 aspects of the game..WvW, PvP and PvE. I'm not really sure what else I could conclude from that save for masochism but I won't go there ._.


The PvE aspect has become SO boring that i dont play it anymore. Its ONLY the W v W and the S/TPvp that keep me playing at the moment. Though even they have issues and have become stale, W v W more so then S/TPvp but still hoping the update in Feb for PvP addresses them - adding more PvP content is a MUST. The S/TPvp needs more maps and game modes as well as more class balancing while the W v W needs to have the cheats sorted out, add more content like more of the Puzzle area, more events and such just to keep it fresh.

S/TPvp still is okay, at times it can be boring thanks to the constant Thief, Mesmer matches where it will mostly be Mesmers and/or Thieves it gets VERY annoying especially with how broken Thief stealth is. I dont really have that much issue with Mesmers they just get boring the same fight style all the time standing back and just trying to nuke people down with clone spamming


----------



## eternal7trance

*Come in to thread and see Layo the troll and Armageddon complaining about GW2*

Nothing new here.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> *Come in to thread and see Layo the troll and Armageddon complaining about GW2*
> Nothing new here.


Not complaining, just stating my own opinions


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> *Come in to thread and see Layo the troll and Armageddon complaining about GW2*
> Nothing new here.


Well look who it is! Haven't seen you in a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The PvE aspect has become SO boring that i dont play it anymore. Its ONLY the W v W and the S/TPvp that keep me playing at the moment. Though even they have issues and have become stale, W v W more so then S/TPvp but still hoping the update in Feb for PvP addresses them - adding more PvP content is a MUST. The S/TPvp needs more maps and game modes as well as more class balancing while the W v W needs to have the cheats sorted out, add more content like more of the Puzzle area, more events and such just to keep it fresh.
> S/TPvp still is okay, at times it can be boring thanks to the constant Thief, Mesmer matches where it will mostly be Mesmers and/or Thieves it gets VERY annoying especially with how broken Thief stealth is. I dont really have that much issue with Mesmers they just get boring the same fight style all the time standing back and just trying to nuke people down with clone spamming


Very well, you've made your case well good sir.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Well look who it is! Haven't seen you in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well, you've made your case well good sir.


Dont get me wrong, its not like i think the game i suddenly trash or anything and i know many people will still love playing it. I just hop the Feb update brings something new for the PvP side which is where i spend like 90% of my time, Might do a few events or something in the game


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Well look who it is! Haven't seen you in a while


Yea I don't play it much anymore. I did log in for the halloween stuff. That was kind of fun.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea I don't play it much anymore. I did log in for the halloween stuff. That was kind of fun.


You should try some of the wintersday stuff, some of it is pretty fun..some of it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, its not like i think the game i suddenly trash or anything and i know many people will still love playing it. I just hop the Feb update brings something new for the PvP side which is where i spend like 90% of my time, Might do a few events or something in the game


You keep mentioning a feb update, what's supposed to be in it? I haven't heard about it much personally.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You should try some of the wintersday stuff, some of it is pretty fun..some of it..


Sounds good, I'll have to try it today or tomorrow. Anything notably worth doing?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You keep mentioning a feb update, what's supposed to be in it? I haven't heard about it much personally.


It has been mentioned by devs on the official forums, Its meant to be an update aimed at improving the PvP aspects of the game. They havent mentioned specifics but i am hoping that its improvements to class balancing, stealth bug fixed, New maps and game modes


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sounds good, I'll have to try it today or tomorrow. Anything notably worth doing?


The mini dungeon is pretty fun imo but the rewards for most aren't entirely worth it. The Toypocalypse is extremely fun if you're paired with a good group that defends and sets up siege properly. Snowball mayhem is awesome and the jumping puzzle...well it all varies from person to person if you ask me.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> *Come in to thread and see Layo the troll and Armageddon complaining about GW2*
> Nothing new here.


Oh yea, because you totally read my posts and I totally have the game.


----------



## Obrien

I'm just stuck in all the other games I'm playing now. I've just gotten Skyrim to run 100 mods so.... That'll take up my life. I also just got overhauls for pre-Empire total wars and all DLC for Empire and post as well as Civ V and Gods and Kings, not to mention CoH. Yeah, I'm absorbed by everything else now, unless some interesting new content comes in I just don't feel like grinding levels on my alts, the only thing I'm working on is crafting which is a money sink so I can only do it in spurts. I still log in enough to run my guild or get 2 or so levels a day but that's mostly when I'm at school and with it being the holidays I'm at home playing everything else. Major content update I'll be there but in the meantime its just on the backburner until I get the itch again.

I can totally understand the lack of content issue. I haven't really touched pvp at all so I can't comment there but I can say that there isn't much to do once you have 100% (which I wouldn't expect seeing as its called 100% completion for a reason). All other goals like dungeon armour or legendaries just seem so distant to make direct work on them seem futile (well dungeons I'm just lacking drive). I am loving playing all my characters though now they're all past the lvl 20 bore. Can finally branch out and re-explore (7 times over







)

I LOVE the game but Far Cry 3 (which I beat two days ago) was just such a good game I'm going to have to waddle around my library until I come back full force. It had all the story and depth that I felt GW2 was missing, I actually had to think about choices and actually felt an important part of the game (unlike Skyrim or GW2).

I still manage my guild and play enough so it doesn't seem like I've gone or anything but its no more than an hour every other day for now.


----------



## Thoth420

I miss raiding.....but not WoW....if that is possible.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I miss raiding.....but not WoW....if that is possible.


It is possible, its the same way i feel. On GW2 their just isnt anything to do when you get to lvl 80 and have 100%. Sure you could spend the rest of the time doing dungeons all day for gear looks or trying to get a specific legendary but i feel them pointless.


----------



## Tralala

This game blows at endgame

I have 2 80's in exotics and the pvp is carebear bull**** and the dungeons are ******* brutally boring with no rewards but skins


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> This game blows at endgame
> I have 2 80's in exotics and the pvp is carebear bull**** and the dungeons are ******* brutally boring with no rewards but skins


Pretty much this. I am holding out for the Feb PvP update in the hopes it will be able to bring me back into the game. However if it doesnt add several new game modes that work on new and current maps as well as new maps for all modes as well as sorting the class balancing out then i think i will just call it a day until new expansion/content update is announced and see what it offers.

It was mentioned even before the games release that the End Game was lacking, it was mentioned during the BETA events and everything and yet just like all the bugs and issues that STILL havent been fixed they havent bothered thinking about what people will have to do when they get to lvl80


----------



## Tralala

just keep reskinning your character apparently...


----------



## Shaba

I would agree that the end game is somewhat lacking but for the majority of the folks that play, there is still much left to do. I do not have 100% of the map complete but when I do, I know I will be itching for other things to accomplish.

My two biggest complaints with the game are this: the HORRIBLE LFG system and PVP/WvW for non-range classes/tank builds. First the LFG system. An accurate description is the lack luster, totally useless LFG system. How the heck are you supposed to find a group using this system? You flag yourself then what? Wait until someone messages you and is like "hey, I see you need a group. wanna run Fractals?" The answer is of course NO since Fractals gives doo doo rewards so its almost not worth it unless you are going for monthly achievement. My suggestion: expand the LFG system to where players can choose EXACTlY what they are looking for. If I am looking for a group to run AC, HotW, or CE, I should be able to flag myself as looking for a group "dungeon" then below that would be the dungeons I want to run. It would make it SO much easier for people to find groups for dungeons or karma farming or whatever. It would cut down on the useless spam inside of LA and Cursed Shore because everyone could go to the LFG tab and see who is looking for what and join up or invite people. The system would have to GLOBAL so I could see who is LFG while in different map sections. They could also set it up so if you are looking for dungeons, people from other servers also pop up on the list since you can group cross server. If they implemented a fix like this I would be so freaking happy!

My second complaint requires little explanation. How the heck am I supposed to get any sort of badges/do damage when I am built as a tank? I dont think I should have to respec and buy a scepter just to do some dmg in PVP/WvW. As a guardian that is healing/tank build, I need to be able to do something! Give badges for assisting people (rezzing, healing, etc) not just doing damage! Make being a freaking tank in WvW worth it! I shouldn't have to change my spec and gear JUST to be useful. I mean you dont even gets badges/points/anything if you are sitting on a treb blasting a wall till it falls. That crap takes a long time if you are by yourself doing it! It is totally not worth it with zero rewards.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It is possible, its the same way i feel. On GW2 their just isnt anything to do when you get to lvl 80 and have 100%. Sure you could spend the rest of the time doing dungeons all day for gear looks or trying to get a specific legendary but i feel them pointless.


Ya going for small stat upgrades serves very little purpose if there isn't content that basically requires said gear to beat.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I just grabbed this yesterday when it was $30 on Amazon.. Do you guys know if you can download the game files without simultaneously installing? I want to remote in to my Home Server and download the game files to be installed later on my gaming PC (currently powered off and out of town).

Really excited to play the game, I read a lot of reviews and the general consensus seems to be in the 9/10 range. Any words of advice before I even get started? Any classes/talents to avoid? THanks!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I read a lot of reviews and the general consensus seems to be in the 9/10 range. Any words of advice before I even get started? Any classes/talents to avoid? THanks!


I would say about 7/10 is more reasonable. Depends on what you plan on doing in the game. If its PvP - dont go for Melee/tank classes if in W vW as its a range zerg boredom type of game play. Mesmer, Guardian, Thief are the most "OP" Classes in S/TPvP


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I just grabbed this yesterday when it was $30 on Amazon.. Do you guys know if you can download the game files without simultaneously installing? I want to remote in to my Home Server and download the game files to be installed later on my gaming PC (currently powered off and out of town).
> Really excited to play the game, I read a lot of reviews and the general consensus seems to be in the 9/10 range. Any words of advice before I even get started? Any classes/talents to avoid? THanks!


I started with sylvian ranger with leopard, did spider quest and went to bed







Also got a bow so I'm happy, bowwhore.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I would agree that the end game is somewhat lacking but for the majority of the folks that play, there is still much left to do. I do not have 100% of the map complete but when I do, I know I will be itching for other things to accomplish.
> 
> My two biggest complaints with the game are this: the HORRIBLE LFG system and PVP/WvW for non-range classes/tank builds. First the LFG system. An accurate description is the lack luster, totally useless LFG system. How the heck are you supposed to find a group using this system? You flag yourself then what? Wait until someone messages you and is like "hey, I see you need a group. wanna run Fractals?" The answer is of course NO since Fractals gives doo doo rewards so its almost not worth it unless you are going for monthly achievement. My suggestion: expand the LFG system to where players can choose EXACTlY what they are looking for. If I am looking for a group to run AC, HotW, or CE, I should be able to flag myself as looking for a group "dungeon" then below that would be the dungeons I want to run. It would make it SO much easier for people to find groups for dungeons or karma farming or whatever. It would cut down on the useless spam inside of LA and Cursed Shore because everyone could go to the LFG tab and see who is looking for what and join up or invite people. The system would have to GLOBAL so I could see who is LFG while in different map sections. They could also set it up so if you are looking for dungeons, people from other servers also pop up on the list since you can group cross server. If they implemented a fix like this I would be so freaking happy!
> 
> My second complaint requires little explanation. How the heck am I supposed to get any sort of badges/do damage when I am built as a tank? I dont think I should have to respec and buy a scepter just to do some dmg in PVP/WvW. As a guardian that is healing/tank build, I need to be able to do something! Give badges for assisting people (rezzing, healing, etc) not just doing damage! Make being a freaking tank in WvW worth it! I shouldn't have to change my spec and gear JUST to be useful. I mean you dont even gets badges/points/anything if you are sitting on a treb blasting a wall till it falls. That crap takes a long time if you are by yourself doing it! It is totally not worth it with zero rewards.


The LFG idea of yours sounds just like how Lord of the Rings does it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The LFG idea of yours sounds just like how Lord of the Rings does it.


Could go the WoW route - Minus the role selection. That system works they could add High level events and the Factials to the list of things to look for a group for. Maybe even give the option for what Paths for the Exploreables that you would like to do


----------



## Kaldari

Here's the part I don't understand. Why are people who proclaim to not like the game so much for any number of reasons so active in this thread? If you don't like the game, move on. lol

Voicing an opinion and participating in an argument is one thing, but it's a waste of your time and everyone else's past a certain point.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Here's the part I don't understand. Why are people who proclaim to not like the game so much for any number of reasons so active in this thread? If you don't like the game, move on. lol
> 
> Voicing an opinion and participating in an argument is one thing, but it's a waste of your time and everyone else's past a certain point.


isn't this always the case?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Here's the part I don't understand. Why are people who proclaim to not like the game so much for any number of reasons so active in this thread? If you don't like the game, move on. lol
> Voicing an opinion and participating in an argument is one thing, but it's a waste of your time and everyone else's past a certain point.


So its not allowed to keep updated with whats happening in the game? Not allowed to give advice/tips to new players or anything simply coz they arent having as much fun as other players?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Here's the part I don't understand. Why are people who proclaim to not like the game so much for any number of reasons so active in this thread? If you don't like the game, move on. lol
> Voicing an opinion and participating in an argument is one thing, but it's a waste of your time and everyone else's past a certain point.


Praise vs criticism, get over it.


----------



## Kaldari

I don't like beets, so I'm going to subscribe to a cooking forum and go to the Beets thread and make sure I tell them repeatedly over the course of weeks or months how much I hate beets. I'll keep saying the same things too! It will be great!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I don't like beets, so I'm going to subscribe to a cooking forum and go to the Beets thread and make sure I tell them repeatedly over the course of weeks or months how much I hate beets. I'll keep saying the same things too! It will be great!


That is a terrible analogy. For one, the game can change. Beets will still always be beets. Two, when somebody asks a question getting honest replies is much better than being disappointed by a hype train. This game is very far from perfect, but I still enjoy playing it a lot. Mostly by staying the hell away from WvW because it blows.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> That is a terrible analogy. For one, the game can change. Beets will still always be beets. Two, when somebody asks a question getting honest replies is much better than being disappointed by a hype train. This game is very far from perfect, but I still enjoy playing it a lot. Mostly by staying the hell away from WvW because it blows.


Couldnt agree more - The game is great though it is becoming more and more stale. Also agree with W v W at the start it was great but now its just poor - full of orb porting cheats and range zergs and using the games inherent issues with how long it takes for people to appear on the screen. The game lagging for 5-20seconds before seeing yourself dead and like 20+ people moving on


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> That is a terrible analogy. For one, the game can change. Beets will still always be beets. Two, when somebody asks a question getting honest replies is much better than being disappointed by a hype train. This game is very far from perfect, but I still enjoy playing it a lot. Mostly by staying the hell away from WvW because it blows.


That's a horrible interpretation of my analogy because the aspects of the game that *definitely will not change* are the ones repeatedly complained about, ie. no big raid "end-game" dungeons and mostly sidegrade end-game gear.


----------



## Thoth420

Anybody who is enjoying GW2 play Secret World? How would you compare the two?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That's a horrible interpretation of my analogy because the aspects of the game that *definitely will not change* are the ones repeatedly complained about, ie. no big raid "end-game" dungeons and mostly sidegrade end-game gear.


I could've sworn the most common complaints were that end-game is boring, that WvW is stale, and that lack of trinity is causing unexpected issues, all of which can change. Maybe we're reading different threads?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> I could've sworn the most common complaints were that end-game is boring, that WvW is stale, and that lack of trinity is causing unexpected issues, all of which can change. Maybe we're reading different threads?


I could fill pages upon pages with a single post if I went back and quoted them all. I know I don't need to though.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The LFG idea of yours sounds just like how Lord of the Rings does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could go the WoW route - Minus the role selection. That system works they could add High level events and the Factials to the list of things to look for a group for. Maybe even give the option for what Paths for the Exploreables that you would like to do
Click to expand...

I honestly don't remember how WoW worked. All I remember is joining a LFG channel of some sort and waiting around or spamming that you're looking for a group for a particular dungeon. PITA But on the upside you could be teleported to the dungeon if you're not nearby.

In LotR, there was a LFG interface where you select what quest or dungeon you're looking to group up on. When other players pick the same I think it notifies you. But it failed in that game because no one used it or knew about it from what I remember. And you had to travel to the location unless you were or near a hunter.

Personally I like the interface idea best rather than spamming for a group.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I honestly don't remember how WoW worked. All I remember is joining a LFG channel of some sort and waiting around or spamming that you're looking for a group for a particular dungeon. PITA But on the upside you could be teleported to the dungeon if you're not nearby.
> In LotR, there was a LFG interface where you select what quest or dungeon you're looking to group up on. When other players pick the same I think it notifies you. But it failed in that game because no one used it or knew about it from what I remember. And you had to travel to the location unless you were or near a hunter.
> Personally I like the interface idea best rather than spamming for a group.


The problem with the wow one is one that wouldnt affect GW2 - the fact that WoW has the trinity that doesnt have an equal set of players - dps ALWAYS out number Tanks and Healers. That problem wouldnt be an issue in GW2 so ithink groups could be found faster.

Keep it the same way, just make it where you can select the Dungeon you want and then either the Story or what path(s) you want to do in that dungeon and that would pretty much be it. Maybe have an option for searching for Factals and what level(s) you are looking in it and maybe even have it so that it shows what events are up and upcoming high level ones as well just to make it that bit easier to get groups for events

In case you didnt know - wow introduced a Dungeon and Raid Finder LFG interface as well, pretty much as:

Select role(s)
Select dungeon(s) / Raid Finder

and that was pretty much it, wasnt really that in depth - could select to do random dungeons (gave daily bonuses, money, EXP/other bonuses) or you could select a specific set of dungeons that you wanted to do


----------



## Krusher33

Oh I see.

And on the subject of gameplay, I'm quite enjoying the Norn storyline. Personally that's where I see replay value is playing each race for a different story line. But once I'm done with that then I think I'll get bored. And if you're not the story line type then you'll only just achieve level 80 and be done.


----------



## Unstableiser

Thats exactly how Lotro works and everyone uses it now.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I honestly don't remember how WoW worked. All I remember is joining a LFG channel of some sort and waiting around or spamming that you're looking for a group for a particular dungeon. PITA But on the upside you could be teleported to the dungeon if you're not nearby.
> In LotR, there was a LFG interface where you select what quest or dungeon you're looking to group up on. When other players pick the same I think it notifies you. But it failed in that game because no one used it or knew about it from what I remember. And you had to travel to the location unless you were or near a hunter.
> Personally I like the interface idea best rather than spamming for a group.


It's interesting because a couple of years ago Guild Wars had an interface for LFG introduced and it was before the release of GW2 so i don't really see why they didn't implement some of the great ideas they put into GW1. Learn through experience I say, but it doesn't help if you don't implement what you've learned.


----------



## svpam92

Anyone wanted to sell lvl 80 guild wars 2 account here?pm me.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svpam92*
> 
> Anyone wanted to sell lvl 80 guild wars 2 account here?pm me.


Pretty sure it's against TOS.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svpam92*
> 
> Anyone wanted to sell lvl 80 guild wars 2 account here?pm me.


$100,000 pm sent, let me know.


----------



## Liman23

I have been playing an elementalist since October. I've got the character to where it works for me. Support role in wvw, both pve.

I've been level 80 for 2 months now. In older games like Asherson's Call, Dark Age of Camelot, etc.. I always played a melee character. DAOC = paladin then necromancer; built a cleric to support my other two characters when soloing...

Can't decide.... either Mesmer or thief.... or go with a warrior.... always did love a charge!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I have been playing an elementalist since October. I've got the character to where it works for me. Support role in wvw, both pve.
> I've been level 80 for 2 months now. In older games like Asherson's Call, Dark Age of Camelot, etc.. I always played a melee character. DAOC = paladin then necromancer; built a cleric to support my other two characters when soloing...
> Can't decide.... either Mesmer or thief.... or go with a warrior.... always did love a charge!


A lot of people that I talk to don't like the Mesmer for PvE as of this time, they seem very unbalanced ( on the weaker side for PvE, they're pretty good in PvP) and the thief i've heard has an extremely fun playstyle. It never hurts to make a character then hop into sPvP to check out the full potential of a class though.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> A lot of people that I talk to don't like the Mesmer for PvE as of this time, they seem very unbalanced ( on the weaker side for PvE, they're pretty good in PvP) and the thief i've heard has an extremely fun playstyle. It never hurts to make a character then hop into sPvP to check out the full potential of a class though.


This. I have a lot of fun playing Mesmer in sPvP and tournaments but it gets pretty boring in PvE. They great for controlling, doing good burst and getting out. I mean, you'll rarely die in PvE but you don't have much in terms of AoE.


----------



## Liman23

Sounds like they both could be fun to play.

Either I'll finish up my badges of honor and karma to make my
legendary weapon... just a game goal. It won't be much better then what I already have.... if at all.. parting the visionary effects and footprints... or I'll put the legendary on hold and start another character as others have done. (Berserkers Pearl Quarterstaff of fire).


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I have been playing an elementalist since October. I've got the character to where it works for me. Support role in wvw, both pve.
> I've been level 80 for 2 months now. In older games like Asherson's Call, Dark Age of Camelot, etc.. I always played a melee character. DAOC = paladin then necromancer; built a cleric to support my other two characters when soloing...
> Can't decide.... either Mesmer or thief.... or go with a warrior.... always did love a charge!


where would this new character be played? wvw, s/tpvp or pve or a mixture of them all? Out of them three if you want strongest/most OP you MUST go Thief. Mesmer isnt a melee class. It uses the Gsword but uses it as Range so that doesnt really count. So if you are really wanting a Melee class Mesmer isnt really that much of a choice. I play my Ele as a Melee character - Dual Daggers in a Air/Earth build just kicks ass- so much speed and great abilities. Kinda like a Magic Thief lol


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> where would this new character be played? wvw, s/tpvp or pve or a mixture of them all? Out of them three if you want strongest/most OP you MUST go Thief. Mesmer isnt a melee class. It uses the Gsword but uses it as Range so that doesnt really count. So if you are really wanting a Melee class Mesmer isnt really that much of a choice. I play my Ele as a Melee character - Dual Daggers in a Air/Earth build just kicks ass- so much speed and great abilities. Kinda like a Magic Thief lol


Mesmer can be melee. Sword/Sword, Sword/Pistol, pretty much Sword/whatever. Sword/Pistol is great.
I use Sword/Pistol is good for burst.
Staff is good for condition builds.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Mesmer can be melee. Sword/Sword, Sword/Pistol, pretty much Sword/whatever. Sword/Pistol is great.
> I use Sword/Pistol is good for burst.
> Staff is good for condition builds.


Thats true, but they arent that good as melee. They are far more suited to Range in my opinion. Though i got mine to lvl 80 and got bored Though i love facing them in S/TPvp on my Air/Earth Ele its so easy to fight them most of the time as they mostly go with the same spec and using predictable attacks so rarely see them as a threat.

Out of Thief, Mesmer and Warrior Mesmer is the WORST at Melee


----------



## Liman23

PvE and WvW is where I have fun. As a elementalist, it has taken me time to make changes to my
character so I can still hit hard and not die too easy. Playing a support role is not as bad as I thought
it would be... but I miss the option to play the front line.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> PvE and WvW is where I have fun. As a elementalist, it has taken me time to make changes to my
> character so I can still hit hard and not die too easy. Playing a support role is not as bad as I thought
> it would be... but I miss the option to play the front line.


Throw on daggers, build up vitality and healing power and you're good to go! Oh and condition dmg, that'll help you last for quite a while in WvW near the front lines against other players, going up against a fort...not so much.


----------



## mwl5apv

hey guys, I am currently playing on the tarnished coast server. And i have run into a problem during my personal story, I am currently lvl 61 and in the Bloodtide Coast zone.... Has anyone else encountered the quest "Shards of Or" to be bugged where the boss "Herboza the wrethched" doesnt appear?

Also, in this zone, the heart quest for the island in the middle of the zone at Merchantman's Strait, anyone run into this being bugged as well? It's the only thing keeping me from getting 100% in this zone.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> PvE and WvW is where I have fun. As a elementalist, it has taken me time to make changes to my
> character so I can still hit hard and not die too easy. Playing a support role is not as bad as I thought
> it would be... but I miss the option to play the front line.


My main is a Ele. My build that i run is 10/30/30/0/0 with high toughness and taking speed buffs i run with Dual Daggers in open combat in Air for the speed buffs. Start with RTL and then into the knockdown can be deadly against groups. When attacking or defending forts i switch to fire and go Earth and using the the AoE spell that fires rock outwards - standing behind a gate defending it and casting the AoE on the gate is killer for the melee attackers lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Throw on daggers, build up vitality and healing power and you're good to go! Oh and condition dmg, that'll help you last for quite a while in WvW near the front lines against other players, going up against a fort...not so much.


Meh, i think Vit and Healing power is the wrong way to go, its okay if in groups and against weaker people but 1vs1 and when out numbered its not that great. Toughness is a much better option then Vitality in most cases. Also Condition Damage is pretty weak for Ele which is a shame jut seems like it is weaker for us then other classes who do condition damage ALOT better - My Necro for example got a Condition/Toughness build and it works great and out does ele condition in EVERY way

1. Throw conditions on a target
2. move your conditions to the target
3. Corrupt your targets boons
4. Epidemic

Boom! many targets, loads of conditions and it is great seeing them suffer - pop Plague as well simply destroys ele in terms of Condition Damage


----------



## thelamacmdr

Based off of this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> My main is a Ele. My build that i run is 10/30/30/0/0 with high toughness and taking speed buffs i run with Dual Daggers in open combat in Air for the speed buffs. Start with RTL and then into the knockdown can be deadly against groups. When attacking or defending forts i switch to fire and go Earth and using the the AoE spell that fires rock outwards - standing behind a gate defending it and casting the AoE on the gate is killer for the melee attackers lol


This; makes complete sense for you. I play completely differently than you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Meh, i think Vit and Healing power is the wrong way to go, its okay if in groups and against weaker people but 1vs1 and when out numbered its not that great. Toughness is a much better option then Vitality in most cases. Also Condition Damage is pretty weak for Ele which is a shame jut seems like it is weaker for us then other classes who do condition damage ALOT better - My Necro for example got a Condition/Toughness build and it works great and out does ele condition in EVERY way
> 1. Throw conditions on a target
> 2. move your conditions to the target
> 3. Corrupt your targets boons
> 4. Epidemic
> Boom! many targets, loads of conditions and it is great seeing them suffer - pop Plague as well simply destroys ele in terms of Condition Damage


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Based off of this:
> This; makes complete sense for you. I play completely differently than you:


Anything that peels conditions off the group or even yourself and places them on the target is just so OP for dungeons....from a synergy standpoint. Condition removal period but as far as min maxing in a game without the trinity...reflect or condition redirect saves lives and makes bosses melt.
Nice group minded way of approaching combat.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anything that peels conditions off the group or even yourself and places them on the target is just so OP for dungeons....from a synergy standpoint. Condition removal period but as far as min maxing in a game without the trinity...reflect or condition redirect saves lives and makes bosses melt.
> Nice group minded way of approaching combat.


Yeah I want to make a necro or a thief. they both seem really fun to play.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anything that peels conditions off the group or even yourself and places them on the target is just so OP for dungeons....from a synergy standpoint. Condition removal period but as far as min maxing in a game without the trinity...reflect or condition redirect saves lives and makes bosses melt.
> Nice group minded way of approaching combat.


Thats pretty much my role. I do decent damage but the abilities I hqve when it comes to boons qnd conditions just kick ass. In pvp a guardian or warrior or even engi/ranager that uses an ability giving themselves of boons are pretty much asking to die and screw up thise around them when a conditionecro is about


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah I want to make a necro or a thief. they both seem really fun to play.


Like magic? Go necro
Like stealth? Go thief
Like being OP? Go thief
Like a challenge? Go Necro

I tried thief and jusy didnt enjoy it. I just love magic classes bar Mesmrr got stale and boring after a while


----------



## Sir Beregond

I got bored of my thief pretty quick. Only character I've actually played to 80 was my Guardian.

So...is it just me or did they make fractals a bit harder? Seemed like my guild group was having some problems with a couple fractals that were normally pretty easy.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just got back from Holiday traveling so I could install the game and started playing a thief. Really liking it so far but I wish they had a more "WoW like" stealth that lasted until contact. Yes I know if I want WoW abilities I can go play wow but I'm sick of crap DX9 graphics and repetition xpac after xpac.

Any suggestions on a really fun class that's enjoyable all the way to 80?

Do certain races have benefits over others other than appearance?

Sorry so many questions.. trying to get a feel for things


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just got back from Holiday traveling so I could install the game and started playing a thief. Really liking it so far but I wish they had a more "WoW like" stealth that lasted until contact. Yes I know if I want WoW abilities I can go play wow but I'm sick of crap DX9 graphics and repetition xpac after xpac.
> Any suggestions on a really fun class that's enjoyable all the way to 80?
> Do certain races have benefits over others other than appearance?
> Sorry so many questions.. trying to get a feel for things


Stealth is broken and needs to be fixed or removed. Thanks to delays with the engine you build your chaeacter right you cqn pretty much stay stealth for as long as you want. I play Necro and ele love them both if I had to pick one it would be ele as the gameolay can be SO varied based on attunements and weapons. As for races they do get abilities and elites that differ but are unusable in S/TPvp to make it so you arent forced into a specific race.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah I want to make a necro or a thief. they both seem really fun to play.


I am going to probably roll a thief for PvP/ WvW. It does look crazy fun. I once went up against a thief in WvW and since I am specced heal/tank he won (took him a long time cause its hard to kill my build but he did). Weirdly enough he just downed me, bowed, and disappeared. It was a very epic ending.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I am going to probably roll a thief for PvP/ WvW. It does look crazy fun. I once went up against a thief in WvW and since I am specced heal/tank he won (took him a long time cause its hard to kill my build but he did). Weirdly enough he just downed me, bowed, and disappeared. It was a very epic ending.


Just be warey that thieves are extremely squishy. In sPVP, you'll likely be a floater.


----------



## Liman23

I have been playing my elementalist mainly with staff the past month... But I still have my daggers







and use a different build when playing with knives or sceptor (short / med range)

Currently using this build: 30 fire 10 air 30 earth.


----------



## Thoth420

Uninstalled did a complete reformat may be back later on....I think Secret World is calling my name.


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Just be warey that thieves are extremely squishy. In sPVP, you'll likely be a floater


squishy as in elementalist?









How are people getting along with being a warrior? I know it's great for loot.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> squishy as in elementalist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are people getting along with being a warrior? I know it's great for loot.


Eles are far from from squishy if played right. I think thief even in a tank spec ie 30points into toughness are still very squishy bit ele with it can still take a battering. Used to be amazing tank as well until they got nerfed heavily


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be warey that thieves are extremely squishy. In sPVP, you'll likely be a floater
> 
> 
> 
> squishy as in elementalist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are people getting along with being a warrior? I know it's great for loot.
Click to expand...

So far I've played Necro, Ranger, Elementalist, and Warrior. I'm liking the warrior best. In WoW I liked Hunter best so I was surprised.

I think it's all personal preference though really.

But I saw something rather silly last night and I'm wishing I had done a screenshot. I went from a level 45 Strong armor to a level 57 strong one. The level 45 was chainmail with plates over her breasts and back. The level 57 one however was just a bra held up by chains.

Now that's just silly!


----------



## Liman23

My elementalist is currently speced fire 30 air 10 earth 30. I can stand up to several pve critters with ease.

Talking on 3-4 (starting from a ranged position) is not that hard.

For shortterm events, I used arcane utils and fire sword.... yes thats right... I am competing with warriors,etc
who kill critters faster.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well I have a good week in on the game and so far really liking it. Playing a warrior mostly (lvl 12 atm) and love how you get a whole new skill set when using different weapons. Gun for ranged single target, bow for ranged AOE, 2h sword for melee dps, etc. Really well done combat system and graphics are just plain insane for us lucky enough to max it out minus supersample.

Anyone know how this game responds to Xfire? Thinking of a second 7870 so I can turn on supersample









My gripes. AH is really un-refined. Hopefully they will spice it up in future patches. Level scaling is horrible. I don't mind doing a couple "events" for a second or third time but I hate the time I have to waste looking at the map saying to myself "now where can I go next and not be ridiculously under-leveld"

Otherwise the game is awesome. I am just a perfectionist that will find flaws in just about anything


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Really well done combat system and graphics are just plain insane for us lucky enough to max it out minus supersample.
> Anyone know how this game responds to Xfire? Thinking of a second 7870 so I can turn on supersample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I'm not sure. If I recall, the game didn't really benefit from an added card, but I could be wrong. Anyway, I am on a GTX 670 and supersampling is off, and I turn my reflections down to sky and water or whatever that option is instead of all. The game just isn't very well optimized.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I'm not sure. If I recall, the game didn't really benefit from an added card, but I could be wrong. Anyway, I am on a GTX 670 and supersampling is off, and I turn my reflections down to sky and water or whatever that option is instead of all. The game just isn't very well optimized.


By not "very well optimized" do you mean the graphics engine or the game being "rough around the corners" in general?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> By not "very well optimized" do you mean the graphics engine or the game being "rough around the corners" in general?


For me i would save its not optimized in several areas:

- End Game
- Class Balancing
- S/TPvp Class balancing
- S/TPvp Needs more Maps and Modes
- WvW - Bugs/issues
- WvW - CHEATS!
- Sever transfer (it RUINS WvW)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> For me i would save its not optimized in several areas:
> - End Game
> - Class Balancing
> - S/TPvp Class balancing
> - S/TPvp Needs more Maps and Modes
> - WvW - Bugs/issues
> - WvW - CHEATS!
> - Sever transfer (it RUINS WvW)


So are they pretty good about bringing out patches/hotfixes to "nerf" or "buff" things that are deserving?

Clearly end game is going to be lacking with no monthly fee to fund the development.

Another quick Q.. Will this game be playable on my laptop in the sig rig? i5 - 8GB RAM - HD 3000 GPU? Clearly the RAM and CPU make the cut but I guess the Intel HD 3000 is the real question.


----------



## Sir Beregond

The graphics engine definitely needs more optimization.

I don't do much with WvW or PvP in general so the above points don't matter much to me. Though the few times I have done WvW it was definitely frustrating and they need to either rebalance or rework certain aspects of it. Server transfers came in handy for me for finishing mapping WvW and nothing else since I don't really do WvW. I really wish they'd get rid of the free server transfers though and implement the guesting system they were supposed to have.

Endgame is really just grinding to get a legendary I suppose, other than that, not much else. I am playing my alts a lot more now that my main has been 80 for a while and has his tier 3 cultural armor.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So are they pretty good about bringing out patches/hotfixes to "nerf" or "buff" things that are deserving?
> Clearly end game is going to be lacking with no monthly fee to fund the development.
> Another quick Q.. Will this game be playable on my laptop in the sig rig? i5 - 8GB RAM - HD 3000 GPU? Clearly the RAM and CPU make the cut but I guess the Intel HD 3000 is the real question.


Not really, they still havent fixed bugs and issues with classes that were in the BETA!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Not really, they still havent fixed bugs and issues with classes that were in the BETA!


And that right there is what you get for an MMO without a monthly fee. Maybe we will see something in the future but can we really complain for $30? (amazon christmas day sale







)

How many instances are in the game? I am okay without hardcore end game raiding as I don't have time for that anyway with 3 kids under 6, but I do like some kind of group play.


----------



## Lokster1

Nice guide for fractals: http://dulfy.net/2013/01/07/gw2-fractal-of-the-mists-fotm-guide/


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> And that right there is what you get for an MMO without a monthly fee. Maybe we will see something in the future but can we really complain for $30? (amazon christmas day sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> How many instances are in the game? I am okay without hardcore end game raiding as I don't have time for that anyway with 3 kids under 6, but I do like some kind of group play.


The problems arent just with classes though - bugs and issues take WAY to long to get fixed thats if they even bother to do anything at all. Yes i know its not Pay Monthly but considering the Gem store and the actual cost of the game they are making ALOT from it so that cant be used as an excuse


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I have a good week in on the game and so far really liking it. Playing a warrior mostly (lvl 12 atm) and love how you get a whole new skill set when using different weapons. Gun for ranged single target, bow for ranged AOE, 2h sword for melee dps, etc. Really well done combat system and graphics are just plain insane for us lucky enough to max it out minus supersample.
> 
> Anyone know how this game responds to Xfire? Thinking of a second 7870 so I can turn on supersample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gripes. AH is really un-refined. Hopefully they will spice it up in future patches. Level scaling is horrible. I don't mind doing a couple "events" for a second or third time but I hate the time I have to waste looking at the map saying to myself "now where can I go next and not be ridiculously under-leveld"
> 
> Otherwise the game is awesome. I am just a perfectionist that will find flaws in just about anything


As for leveling, using the discover new recipes during crafting will level you up pretty quick when you need that little bump before going to the next map.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> As for leveling, using the discover new recipes during crafting will level you up pretty quick when you need that little bump before going to the next map.


That explains a lot. I haven't touched gathering or crafting whatsoever yet. So you get exp for crafting and gathering? or only when you discover new recipes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The problems arent just with classes though - bugs and issues take WAY to long to get fixed thats if they even bother to do anything at all. Yes i know its not Pay Monthly but considering the Gem store and the actual cost of the game they are making ALOT from it so that cant be used as an excuse


I hear ya. They did sell over 2 million in the first month. It's probably up to 3 or so now since the holidays. Hopefully they will get on the ball. I'd like to see this last beyond a few months.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That explains a lot. I haven't touched gathering or crafting whatsoever yet. So you get exp for crafting and gathering? or only when you discover new recipes?


You get experience whenever you craft/gather. Although when you lvl up your crafting you gain less experience for lower tiered recipes (end up going to nothing I believe when your skill is high enough). Discovery is basically how you find new recipes other than just purchasing them, it grants more experience the first time you create something.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That explains a lot. I haven't touched gathering or crafting whatsoever yet. So you get exp for crafting and gathering? or only when you discover new recipes?
> I hear ya. They did sell over 2 million in the first month. It's probably up to 3 or so now since the holidays. Hopefully they will get on the ball. I'd like to see this last beyond a few months.


Yeah, crafting in my opinion is broken you get WAY to much XP. I think you can get about 10 levels worth per a profession so if you max them all out you are meant to be able to lvl from lvl 1 to lvl 80 doing JUST that - though it takes ASLOT of materials

Yeah, well the game was like £49.99 each so say similar price everywhere that would be like £100,000,000 (roughly) thats not even counting all the sales from the Gem Store. Yes i know the actual price vaires and some people would have paid more for the digital versions and such. It would be nice if we could find out just how much they made on sales alone from all over the world


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That explains a lot. I haven't touched gathering or crafting whatsoever yet. So you get exp for crafting and gathering? or only when you discover new recipes?
> I hear ya. They did sell over 2 million in the first month. It's probably up to 3 or so now since the holidays. Hopefully they will get on the ball. I'd like to see this last beyond a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, crafting in my opinion is broken you get WAY to much XP. I think you can get about 10 levels worth per a profession so if you max them all out you are meant to be able to lvl from lvl 1 to lvl 80 doing JUST that - though it takes ASLOT of materials
Click to expand...

That would cost too much gold, lol. For me it's like this: I do an entire area and harvest EVERYTHING. After all the heart quests are done, i go to craft the 2 crafts I have. Sell leftover materials. By the time I'm done with that, i'm ready for next area and I have made some money selling the leftover materials.


----------



## Shaba

Here is a mind boggler: in WvW, you can build arrow carts, catapults, etc. Most of the items you can construct are on WHEELS (hence being a freaking cart!) but you CANT move them!!! I have yet to understand that. I mean, make them move the same speed as a Golem, slow but not nails on a chalkboard slow. I am so confused by this stationary equipment implementation. this should be fixed for sure. how scary would it be to see like 8 catapults and a golem walk around a corner towards your keep? that would be great!

all in all, i like the game


----------



## Jayjr1105

My issue now is that I can't settle on a class to play in the long run, they are all fun! I suppose Mesmer or Engineer would be nice coming from WoW they are both new and unique.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My issue now is that I can't settle on a class to play in the long run, they are all fun! I suppose Mesmer or Engineer would be nice coming from WoW they are both new and unique.


"long run" once you hit 80 you have VERY little to do.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> "long run" once you hit 80 you have VERY little to do.


I am still hopefull for content in the future, if not, o well. If I play every class to 80 I'll have gotten more than my ($30) moneys worth.

My early WoW career...

Paladin to lvl 7
Warlock to 40
Rogue to 14
and finally
Shaman to 70 (max lvl in BC at the time)
then many max level toons there after.

Not really boredom but curiosity shoots me in the foot in games like these!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I am still hopefull for content in the future, if not, o well. If I play every class to 80 I'll have gotten more than my ($30) moneys worth.
> My early WoW career...
> Paladin to lvl 7
> Warlock to 40
> Rogue to 14
> and finally
> Shaman to 70 (max lvl in BC at the time)
> then many max level toons there after.
> Not really boredom but curiosity shoots me in the foot in games like these!


I expect Expansions and new content but at his point end game is VERY poor. I just hope they dont make expansions cost the same as the original game using the excuse about no monthly fees


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah, crafting in my opinion is broken you get WAY to much XP. I think you can get about 10 levels worth per a profession so if you max them all out you are meant to be able to lvl from lvl 1 to lvl 80 doing JUST that - though it takes ASLOT of materials


They did that on purpose. It was something they talked about before the game was even released. They wanted people to have as many options as possible to get to 80, rather than shoehorning them into a single path.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah, crafting in my opinion is broken you get WAY to much XP. I think you can get about 10 levels worth per a profession so if you max them all out you are meant to be able to lvl from lvl 1 to lvl 80 doing JUST that - though it takes ASLOT of materials
> Yeah, well the game was like £49.99 each so say similar price everywhere that would be like £100,000,000 (roughly) thats not even counting all the sales from the Gem Store. Yes i know the actual price vaires and some people would have paid more for the digital versions and such. It would be nice if we could find out just how much they made on sales alone from all over the world


There is NOTHING broken about crafting. The ability to level to 80 just from crafting has been a design element from the very beginning. Each profession gives 10 levels when maxed.

To actually accomplish this task is very expensive as multiple profession use the base crafting elements. The point is ArenaNet allowed this option for people that enjoy crafting and foraging rather than killing mobs to gain levels.

To comment on your previous post about bugs/balance. Not a single game is bug free. Not a single game is balanced in pvp.

A lot of people who complain about imbalance or just bad at pvp in general, or think losing a 1v1 battle means another class is OP. Thieves have outrageous burst but they are super squishy. You have to know how to counter them and any class for that matter. Gearing also plays a big roll in pvp. You will get straight up rolled over if you try to use a pure PvE gear/spec in WvW. I can tell very quickly if someone if geared properly just by how hard I am hitting them.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Found me a nice surprise last night









http://imgur.com/YsbPQ


----------



## Sir Beregond

Congrats!

YEah the game for the most part is fun and fine. There are problems, yes, but the game isn't horrible as some people make it out to be.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Found me a nice surprise last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YsbPQ


CONGRATS!!!! SELL IT AND MAKE DAT GOLD!!!!!!!!! where did you get it?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! SELL IT AND MAKE DAT GOLD!!!!!!!!! where did you get it?


I did end up selling it







I'm not even close enough to warrant having it so yeah. I got it through the mystic forge, I usually buy and sell on the Trading Post but this time I messed up and bought 3 staffs at full price and ended up keeping them. I threw those 3 and a random [Staff] I got from Fractals and boom it popped up o.o I woke up my whole house at about 3 am when I got it...


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Found me a nice surprise last night


I knew you were secretly Donny Jepp!!1


----------



## staryoshi

I love this sword design. It really completes the look IMO. My little Sylvari warrior is growing up so fast... she's great


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I love this sword design. It really completes the look IMO. My little Sylvari warrior is growing up so fast... she's great


Very nice, what level are you? Another gripe of mine, you can't tell what level people really are because of the scaling thing.


----------



## Unstableiser

Yes! I want to make my warrior Sylvari too I think.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Very nice, what level are you? Another gripe of mine, you can't tell what level people really are because of the scaling thing.


This character is level 60. I have a few 80s, but this warrior is up there with my Engineer as my favorite so far.

The sword is just some generic rare I scooped off of the AH. (I'll keep transmuting my weps to look like this one until I find a better looking one)


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The sword is just some generic rare I scooped off of the AH. (I'll keep transmuting my weps to look like this one until I find a better looking one)


Looks good.

I used to use transmutation stones like candy. I jsut love finding a skin I like.

On another note, I finally got 100% world completion this morning before I went to work. There was one keep POI I still needed in the Eternal Battlegrounds and we were in control of it finally. So happy! Now I feel like I can actually shelve my Guardian for a bit and really spend more time with my alts.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Looks good.
> I used to use transmutation stones like candy. I jsut love finding a skin I like.
> On another note, I finally got 100% world completion this morning before I went to work. There was one keep POI I still needed in the Eternal Battlegrounds and we were in control of it finally. So happy! Now I feel like I can actually shelve my Guardian for a bit and really spend more time with my alts.


What's the deal with guardians? How do they differ from a warrior?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well. The best thing I can come up with is that it reminds me a bit of playing a paladin in another game.


----------



## Shaba

Guardian differ from Warriors in several ways. The biggest of which are their boons. Guards have a lot of group oriented shouts/consecrations/meditations which adds a lot to whatever group or situation they find themselves in. You can spec a guard to be solo, damage dealer, but I think they fit the support damage role much better. You hear the term "glass cannon" thrown around when speaking about guardians or warriors that are all damage and no defense/survivability. If you like support and control, then I think a guard is the best option. Like I said, they can do damage but I think a warrior is a better choice if you are trying to bring the pain.

My main is a guard so I am bit biased towards them







I am specced as a tank. 20450 hp with a ton of toughness/defense. I dont do a lot of damage but i survive a long time


----------



## Sir Beregond

I do a ton of damage but can die easily if I am not careful. A guildie keeps telling me he's "adding it to my tab" when he revives me in a dungeon.

I need to rethink my build/traits probably, but I play so incredibly casually that I don't know what I should do heh. I know what a shout is, but I couldn't tell you what a meditation, boon, or consecration is. I tend to be one of those "oh that skill might be nice to have" and put it on my bar.


----------



## sprower

Many thanks OCN for the help! Would have been months away without you.













Now back to farming... dat precursor debt


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I wish the Legendary weapons werent so crap. Only the Swords look decent and most of them look stupid and VERY childish - IE the rainbow shooting bow and crap like that. NOTHING the game has works with the only classes that i play (ele and necro) -.-


----------



## Sir Beregond

I really want to get Sunrise for my Guardian. Too bad it doesn't count for the Legendary. That doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Many thanks OCN for the help! Would have been months away without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to farming... dat precursor debt


pew pew pew...


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I wish the Legendary weapons werent so crap. Only the Swords look decent and most of them look stupid and VERY childish - IE the rainbow shooting bow and crap like that. NOTHING the game has works with the only classes that i play (ele and necro) -.-


We get it. We got it months ago....

Nobody asked for opinions on the legendary process or if the skins are worth it. Just showing off to the people that might appreciate it and giving appreciation to the people around here that helped.

If you like this game so much and have so many problems with it then do us all a favor and take it to the ANet forums. Your dead horse has disintegrated and it's got you absolutely zip.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> We get it. We got it months ago....
> 
> Nobody asked for opinions on the legendary process or if the skins are worth it. Just showing off to the people that might appreciate it and giving appreciation to the people around here that helped.
> 
> If you like this game so much and have so many problems with it then do us all a favor and take it to the ANet forums. Your dead horse has disintegrated and it's got you absolutely zip.


Silly me, this is the internet where opinions arent allowed to be expressed. Did i say they were not worth it? No, just that they dont have ones that suit every class. warrior and Guardian get it good Great swords are the better ones, the Bows and starves are pretty rubbish and a bit to childish for my liking.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I really want to get Sunrise for my Guardian. Too bad it doesn't count for the Legendary. That doesn't make much sense to me.


What do you mean it doesn't count for the legendary?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Silly me, this is the internet where opinions arent allowed to be expressed. Did i say they were not worth it? No, just that they dont have ones that suit every class. warrior and Guardian get it good Great swords are the better ones, the Bows and starves are pretty rubbish and a bit to childish for my liking.


No, I'm fairly certain there's been quite a bit of unnecessary negativity from you. Go ahead voice your opinions away but they're not really all that valuable given your overall stance on the matter.


----------



## Sir Beregond

To be fair, you are pretty much nothing but negative in this thread. I think everyone is just saying that we get it.

But anyway, Sunrise and Twilight won't count towards your legendary badge on main screen, and I am guessing any associated achievments if there are any. I think you have to have Eternity (is that what its called?) for it to count.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> We get it. We got it months ago....
> 
> Nobody asked for opinions on the legendary process or if the skins are worth it. Just showing off to the people that might appreciate it and giving appreciation to the people around here that helped.
> 
> If you like this game so much and have so many problems with it then do us all a favor and take it to the ANet forums. Your dead horse has disintegrated and it's got you absolutely zip.


+1.


----------



## Obrien

*pokes head in*

...

*pokes head back out*

Nope, nothing new. Grats on that legendary though! My first goal is still to complete crafting.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> To be fair, you are pretty much nothing but negative in this thread. I think everyone is just saying that we get it.
> 
> But anyway, Sunrise and Twilight won't count towards your legendary badge on main screen, and I am guessing any associated achievments if there are any. I think you have to have Eternity (is that what its called?) for it to count.


Silly me, so only positive comments allowed? Maybe take those rose tinted glasses off just once maybe? Sure the game has positives, but it has just as many negatives.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Silly me, so only positive comments allowed? Maybe take those rose tinted glasses off just once maybe? Sure the game has positives, but it has just as many negatives.


Don't think anyone is saying negative comments about the game aren't allowed but people are just getting tired of your negativity in general. It seems that way in many of your posts (not only in this thread) are very negative, not everyone is a 'glass is half full' person =D which is fine. I hope you find some enjoyment in the game and I hope ANet continue to make positive changes to the game.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I wish the Legendary weapons werent so crap. Only the Swords look decent and most of them look stupid and VERY childish - IE the rainbow shooting bow and crap like that. NOTHING the game has works with the only classes that i play (ele and necro) -.-


I'm sorry, but all I've seen you do is complain... For pages and pages it's just complaints. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but please, you're really bringing the thread down.

Seems someone pointed this out before I did. Been thinking it for quite awhile.


----------



## FrankoNL

I am planning on getting back to GW2. Played a couple of weeks after the release but then it just kind of slowed down. Any tips for a new starter?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yes we all know the game has negatives. I hate how the guild system works because it makes it hard to have a small guild, there's a lack of alliance system, no server guesting, no guild halls, problems you've mentioned. We all know and we all get it. No reason to continually beat a dead horse we all know.

Anyway....

Just got my Ranger to level 32 last night and started doing the Order of Whispers story. I'm really liking it so far. I normally hate the charr (ex GW1 human Ascalonian warrior - we will retake Ascalon, death to the char, etc. etc.), but Tybalt is awesome.

Honestly, can't think of anything. Just try out some different races/classes and figure out what you like and roll with it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Yes we all know the game has negatives. I hate how the guild system works because it makes it hard to have a small guild, there's a lack of alliance system, no server guesting, no guild halls, problems you've mentioned. We all know and we all get it. No reason to continually beat a dead horse we all know.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Just got my Ranger to level 32 last night and started doing the Order of Whispers story. I'm really liking it so far. I normally hate the charr (ex GW1 human Ascalonian warrior - we will retake Ascalon, death to the char, etc. etc.), but Tybalt is awesome.
> 
> Honestly, can't think of anything. Just try out some different races/classes and figure out what you like and roll with it.


Gutted what happens to him


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Silly me, so only positive comments allowed? Maybe take those rose tinted glasses off just once maybe? Sure the game has positives, but it has just as many negatives.


=816771&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=&start=0&type=all]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?advanced=1&byuser=ArmageddonAsh&containingthread[0]=816771&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=&start=0&type=all

You're just shy of 17 full pages of 25 posts per page in that search. That's 419 posts in this thread. Well north of 90% of them are nothing but bitterness. The others are neutral at best. Give it a rest already.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Look, I say we just drop the whole matter entirely and let him voice his opinions while we continue to do our own thing. I'd rather have his opinions ever page or so rather than a full 3 pages worth of complaints about him as much as it amuses me so







This is a thread about discussing the game, let's do so ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankoNL*
> 
> I am planning on getting back to GW2. Played a couple of weeks after the release but then it just kind of slowed down. Any tips for a new starter?


Find a good guild/group of friends to play with. I makes the experiences 100x better when you have others to talk to, play with and help out in the game. Also I tend to like jumping into the Heart of The Mists as soon as I make a character to explore the possibilities with them and then work towards that during levelling. Although this isn't foolproof as I got a bit bored of my engineer recently x.x


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone want to run some dungeons tomorrow?!?! I still need to do SM for a bunch and would love to finish some exp paths in some of the others to finish the dungeon achieve. I think I will have a bunch of time tomorrow to play too


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone want to run some dungeons tomorrow?!?! I still need to do SM for a bunch and would love to finish some exp paths in some of the others to finish the dungeon achieve. I think I will have a bunch of time tomorrow to play too


Tonight and tomorrow night be the guild dungeon run nights ^_^


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow night be the guild dungeon run nights ^_^


Heading to the movies tonight but might jump on afterwards for a couple runs


----------



## Jayjr1105

Are you guys all on the OCN server Fort Aspenwood? What level do you have to be to do dungeons?

Another question... If GW2 is your primary PC game, what mouse do you use? I just ordered the Naga from Razer's 50% off sale and wondered if others used any similar MMO mouse.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Are you guys all on the OCN server Fort Aspenwood? What level do you have to be to do dungeons?
> 
> Another question... If GW2 is your primary PC game, what mouse do you use? I just ordered the Naga from Razer's 50% off sale and wondered if others used any similar MMO mouse.


Most of the guild is on Fort Aspenwood but many want to change servers since it sucks at WvW x.x . Dungeons the lowest level required for the lowest dungeon would be 35 for Ascalonian Catacombs Explorable mode and increases..I beleive every 10 levels from then on?

Edit: Forgot about Mouse: I use the good ole Logitech G400 with the 2 side buttons and 2 top small buttons mapped to F1 - F4 for quick attunement swapping. Since I have all of my skill bar mapped to 1-4 and Q E Z X C I basically have all of the needed keys right there. This all boils down to personal preference of course.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Edit: Forgot about Mouse: I use the good ole Logitech G400 with the 2 side buttons and 2 top small buttons mapped to F1 - F4 for quick attunement swapping. Since I have all of my skill bar mapped to 1-4 and Q E Z X C I basically have all of the needed keys right there. This all boils down to personal preference of course.


I was debating on the regular Death Adder and doing what you just said. I hope I don't regret getting the Naga over the Death Adder because of the MMO friendliness.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was debating on the regular Death Adder and doing what you just said. I hope I don't regret getting the Naga over the Death Adder because of the MMO friendliness.


I like my Naga for GW2. I have a Death Adder as well which i definitely prefer for most anything else besides Guild Wars...


----------



## Sir Beregond

I use my Naga, and its awesome.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> =816771&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=&start=0&type=all]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?advanced=1&byuser=ArmageddonAsh&containingthread[0]=816771&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=&start=0&type=all
> 
> You're just shy of 17 full pages of 25 posts per page in that search. That's 419 posts in this thread. Well north of 90% of them are nothing but bitterness. The others are neutral at best. Give it a rest already.


So you have checked EVERY post? if not, then your OPINION means nothing, come back when you have FACTS rather then just saying EVERY post i have made in here has been negative.

The Naga 2012 is a pretty sweet mouse, its the one i use and works really well with the game i have weapon swap set to middle mouse button and the elite set as "0" (zero) works really well, as one would for a MMO mouse but i use it in other games as well. Great size as well not to big or small and has interchangeable side panels. If anyone is in need of a new mouse would HIGHLY recommend this mouse (though thats my opinion)


----------



## thelamacmdr

huh...well clearly I'm in the minority here x.x Umm just forget what I said: I use a Naga too!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Look, I say we just drop the whole matter entirely and let him voice his opinions while we continue to do our own thing. I'd rather have his opinions ever page or so rather than a full 3 pages worth of complaints about him as much as it amuses me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread about discussing the game, let's do so ^_^
> Find a good guild/group of friends to play with. I makes the experiences 100x better when you have others to talk to, play with and help out in the game. Also I tend to like jumping into the Heart of The Mists as soon as I make a character to explore the possibilities with them and then work towards that during levelling. Although this isn't foolproof as I got a bit bored of my engineer recently x.x


This. Its how i found out i wouldnt like the Warrior or Guardian. Great place just to play around early on with different builds and everything and lets you check all the abilities and such - but be warned (iirc) the racial abilities wont show up so you wont be able to check/test them out until you unlock them.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So you have checked EVERY post? if not, then your OPINION means nothing, come back when you have FACTS rather then just saying EVERY post i have made in here has been negative.


Well, for starters, I clearly didn't say every post you have made is negative. It's funny that you even fully capitalized the word for more emphasis. You're wanting me to fact check over 400 posts when you can't fact check one short one?

Secondly, while I haven't checked and tallied every one of those posts (nor will I), I have a very good feel of your activity in this thread from being subscribed to it. I have skimmed through it since it was made after the GW2 launch, and your posts are by and large complaining and negative Nancy.

But as someone else said, all the posts complaining about yours are almost outnumbering your actual post count, as hard as that would seem to be to achieve. There really is no point, so moving on.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So you have checked EVERY post? if not, then your OPINION means nothing, come back when you have FACTS rather then just saying EVERY post i have made in here has been negative.
> 
> The Naga 2012 is a pretty sweet mouse, its the one i use and works really well with the game i have weapon swap set to middle mouse button and the elite set as "0" (zero) works really well, as one would for a MMO mouse but i use it in other games as well. Great size as well not to big or small and has interchangeable side panels. If anyone is in need of a new mouse would HIGHLY recommend this mouse (though thats my opinion)


I honestly find it a bit too small, but I relatively large hands. If it was the size of the Death Adder, it would be perfect for me. I realize it's smaller so you can reach all of the buttons, but it's just not long enough for my hand and I don't like my wrist dragging on the desk. But like I said, it's pretty hard for me to play Guild Wars without it.

I also turned off the lights as it made my hands sweat.

Just a few things to keep in mind.


----------



## Squeets

Can you guys answer a couple questions for me on this game?

I haven't really played much since a week or two post launch as my friends got bored quickly and it wasn't much fun playing alone. I have picked it up again and tried to play, but I am at a loss.

I am currently a warrior and was just curious what was strong weapon-wise in PvP at the moment (structured, I don't very much like WvW)?
I was also curious if it was worth it to level crafting skills or simply sell the materials I gather?

Also I wanted to know if every dungeon is as buggy as CM is? I got into a group to do CM exploreable and the group did exploits out the wazoo. Like jumping over walls and making portals outside the map, then jumping into glitch spots where the bosses couldn't fight back and things like that. They said everyone does it and that baffled me, but my choice of groups was limited since I had been scanning chat for groups for over and hour before that one turned up and allowed me in.

Any suggestions on when peak hours for guild activity are? I am looking to join a guild to do everything in, but it always seems barren when I am on (asking in chat results in nothing but an occasional insult, most of the time not even that).

Thanks for responses!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeets*
> 
> Can you guys answer a couple questions for me on this game?
> 
> I haven't really played much since a week or two post launch as my friends got bored quickly and it wasn't much fun playing alone. I have picked it up again and tried to play, but I am at a loss.
> 
> I am currently a warrior and was just curious what was strong weapon-wise in PvP at the moment (structured, I don't very much like WvW)?
> I was also curious if it was worth it to level crafting skills or simply sell the materials I gather?
> 
> Also I wanted to know if every dungeon is as buggy as CM is? I got into a group to do CM exploreable and the group did exploits out the wazoo. Like jumping over walls and making portals outside the map, then jumping into glitch spots where the bosses couldn't fight back and things like that. They said everyone does it and that baffled me, but my choice of groups was limited since I had been scanning chat for groups for over and hour before that one turned up and allowed me in.
> 
> Any suggestions on when peak hours for guild activity are? I am looking to join a guild to do everything in, but it always seems barren when I am on (asking in chat results in nothing but an occasional insult, most of the time not even that).
> 
> Thanks for responses!


CM is one of the worst of dungeons that have available glitches but most of them have some exploit in a path. I honestly prefer to do them without the glitches and whatnot but some groups just like that kind of stuff. Honestly, the guild has been pretty active this past month so you can usually find people on mostly at night PST typically in the 6-9 pm range but it can be all day at times too.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> CM is one of the worst of dungeons that have available glitches but most of them have some exploit in a path. I honestly prefer to do them without the glitches and whatnot but some groups just like that kind of stuff. Honestly, the guild has been pretty active this past month so you can usually find people on mostly at night PST typically in the 6-9 pm range but it can be all day at times too.


The elementalist exploit in CoF was my favorite. : ( That room was terrible.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I honestly find it a bit too small, but I relatively large hands. If it was the size of the Death Adder, it would be perfect for me. I realize it's smaller so you can reach all of the buttons, but it's just not long enough for my hand and I don't like my wrist dragging on the desk. But like I said, it's pretty hard for me to play Guild Wars without it.
> 
> I also turned off the lights as it made my hands sweat.
> 
> Just a few things to keep in mind.


I guess i dont have that big hands, it does feel a tad small but nothing that would make me regret buying it or anything, feels solid the side buttons are firm and easy to press well the 1-9 and the 11 the 10 and 12 are a bit tougher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeets*
> 
> Can you guys answer a couple questions for me on this game?
> 
> I haven't really played much since a week or two post launch as my friends got bored quickly and it wasn't much fun playing alone. I have picked it up again and tried to play, but I am at a loss.
> 
> I am currently a warrior and was just curious what was strong weapon-wise in PvP at the moment (structured, I don't very much like WvW)?
> I was also curious if it was worth it to level crafting skills or simply sell the materials I gather?
> 
> Also I wanted to know if every dungeon is as buggy as CM is? I got into a group to do CM exploreable and the group did exploits out the wazoo. Like jumping over walls and making portals outside the map, then jumping into glitch spots where the bosses couldn't fight back and things like that. They said everyone does it and that baffled me, but my choice of groups was limited since I had been scanning chat for groups for over and hour before that one turned up and allowed me in.
> 
> Any suggestions on when peak hours for guild activity are? I am looking to join a guild to do everything in, but it always seems barren when I am on (asking in chat results in nothing but an occasional insult, most of the time not even that).
> 
> Thanks for responses!


WvW is a Range zerg fest most of the time, keep Melee weapons and a range weapon and swap between. Use the Melee when fighting people (Greatsword is pretty good) and switch to Long bow when attacking or defending keeps. Most of the dungeons have issues, i think CM is the most bugged, I think you got unlucky and found a group of lazy people i rarely see anyone even thinking about using glitches to do any of them


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I guess i dont have that big hands, it does feel a tad small but nothing that would make me regret buying it or anything, feels solid the side buttons are firm and easy to press well the 1-9 and the 11 the 10 and 12 are a bit tougher.


I'd say mine are rather large and I'm used to the DA so that's why. But like I said, I love it for GW2. I can use it for other things just fine, I just prefer the size of the DA for everyday use since it fits in my hand perfectly.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So does anyone else see a lot of screen tearing (especially during vista cutscenes) even with vsync enabled? Or is this another fault of the games lack of optimization?


----------



## Obrien

Razer Naga 2012 edition, you will love it to death. The buttons make all combat much easier.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrien*
> 
> Razer Naga 2012 edition, you will love it to death. The buttons make all combat much easier.


how big is it? i would love to get another mouse about the same size or a bit larger then the old Logitech g5


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> how big is it? i would love to get another mouse about the same size or a bit larger then the old Logitech g5


It has the replace-able pinkie rest thingy, I think it comes with 3 so it can technically be 3 different widths


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So does anyone else see a lot of screen tearing (especially during vista cutscenes) even with vsync enabled? Or is this another fault of the games lack of optimization?


I've... Never gotten screen tearing unless I go to high on my GPU overclock.


----------



## Bastyn99

hey guys. I stopped playing only a few weeks after the game came out, but now I wanna start again. Any big news or changes that has happened since the beginning of September that I should be aware of?


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Most of the guild is on Fort Aspenwood but many want to change servers since it sucks at WvW x.x . Dungeons the lowest level required for the lowest dungeon would be 35 for Ascalonian Catacombs Explorable mode and increases..I beleive every 10 levels from then on?
> 
> Edit: Forgot about Mouse: I use the good ole Logitech G400 with the 2 side buttons and 2 top small buttons mapped to F1 - F4 for quick attunement swapping. Since I have all of my skill bar mapped to 1-4 and Q E Z X C I basically have all of the needed keys right there. This all boils down to personal preference of course.


JOIN YAK'S BEND!!!!!!!! we have cake.....and...ME!!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> JOIN YAK'S BEND!!!!!!!! we have cake.....and...ME!!


But..but..what about all the people that are already on FA o.o. I already made them come/switch to FA...now do it again? That's not right...


----------



## Shaba

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/World_versus_World_ranking

FA is actually 1 above Yak's Bend







That may be different now but that means you guys aren't poo poo


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/World_versus_World_ranking
> 
> FA is actually 1 above Yak's Bend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be different now but that means you guys aren't poo poo


Here is up to date site: http://mos.millenium.org/matchups#NA

Yak's Bend looks to have fallen a few spots since the one you posted


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> how big is it? i would love to get another mouse about the same size or a bit larger then the old Logitech g5


http://www.hardwarevantage.com/news/razer-naga-gets-a-light-2012-makeover/

Yeah, there's 3 handgrips, I use the medium one. Basically one's for the claw, one's for the palm and one's for inbetweens like myself.


----------



## staryoshi

I used to use a Naga, but I never found it that great for MMOs even though it's an ideal fit in theory. I love my current Logitech G9 (Not x), though.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/colin-johanson-on-guild-wars-2-in-the-months-ahead/

alot of good info in there.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/colin-johanson-on-guild-wars-2-in-the-months-ahead/
> 
> alot of good info in there.


The price of unid dyes are going to plummet....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/colin-johanson-on-guild-wars-2-in-the-months-ahead/
> 
> alot of good info in there.
> 
> 
> 
> The price of unid dyes are going to plummet....
Click to expand...

What are they used for anyways? Why are they selling for so much? I'm not complaining because it has helped me get out of some problems but I'm confused.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What are they used for anyways? Why are they selling for so much? I'm not complaining because it has helped me get out of some problems but I'm confused.


Aesthetics and for some legendary weapons. I think they sell for so much now because ANet dropped the..errm..drop rate by a lot about a month ago. Before they were in the 1s range and after the nerf they're in the 12-13s range now so scarcity drove the prices up I would say. Plus, people really really like abyss dye for some reason.


----------



## a pet rock

Maybe I'm just blind/deaf but what are they doing that will drop the price on unid dyes?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Maybe I'm just blind/deaf but what are they doing that will drop the price on unid dyes?


From the link FLCLimax posted it looks like there will be tokens awarded for dailies or something along those lines and 5 of those nets you 10 unid dyes. An amount that many don't see all too often so my money is on the cost of unids dropping


----------



## Shaba

I noticed that too and thought the same thing. No more 19 gold for abyss! I wonder what the guardian armor will look like. I hope it isnt as dumb looking as the gladiator set. I also like how you can get shards for 5 tokens or whatever.


----------



## b.walker36

Quick question guys

I'm starting to play again after not playing since about a month after launch.

I know they added the fractals dungeons but I wasnt sure if they made the change so that a lvl one could go in with a twenty. Also what is the best way to go about them since I have never been in one and i feel like Hey looking for fotm lvl1 will get me rediculed.

Also do people still run dungeons as the lfg tool is useless( or i dont use it properly) i find i just run around randomly or end up event farming in Lost Shore. I know I'm missing content that I could be doing but I have fallen really far behind the curve and my attempts to catch up are not going well. I did read that post that just came out yesterday about the coming months, and about to re read it cause i probably missed stuff but i still feel really lost.

Final question, is it worth crafting exotics? I kinda wanted to farm mats for them in my random free time instead of running around aimlessly but not really sure if its worth it. I will compare prices when i get home but thought some of you all might now off the top of your head.

thanks


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quick question guys
> 
> I'm starting to play again after not playing since about a month after launch.
> 
> I know they added the fractals dungeons but I wasnt sure if they made the change so that a lvl one could go in with a twenty. Also what is the best way to go about them since I have never been in one and i feel like Hey looking for fotm lvl1 will get me rediculed.
> 
> Also do people still run dungeons as the lfg tool is useless( or i dont use it properly) i find i just run around randomly or end up event farming in Lost Shore. I know I'm missing content that I could be doing but I have fallen really far behind the curve and my attempts to catch up are not going well. I did read that post that just came out yesterday about the coming months, and about to re read it cause i probably missed stuff but i still feel really lost.
> 
> Final question, is it worth crafting exotics? I kinda wanted to farm mats for them in my random free time instead of running around aimlessly but not really sure if its worth it. I will compare prices when i get home but thought some of you all might now off the top of your head.
> 
> thanks


Aren't you in the ocn guild? I'm sure you could get one of us to hop into fotm with you and of no one is on then use gw2lfg.com it'll get you a group much faster.

And as for whether exotic are worth creating it depends really. Check gw2spidy for the item you want to craft and then it'll break down the optimal way to get the best price


----------



## b.walker36

I am in the guild. thanks for the response. Hopefully you are all on tonight


----------



## remz1337

hey can i get an invite? can't wait to do some wvw with you (on JQ)

Remz Showerwipe


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quick question guys
> 
> I'm starting to play again after not playing since about a month after launch.
> 
> I know they added the fractals dungeons but I wasnt sure if they made the change so that a lvl one could go in with a twenty. Also what is the best way to go about them since I have never been in one and i feel like Hey looking for fotm lvl1 will get me rediculed.
> 
> Also do people still run dungeons as the lfg tool is useless( or i dont use it properly) i find i just run around randomly or end up event farming in Lost Shore. I know I'm missing content that I could be doing but I have fallen really far behind the curve and my attempts to catch up are not going well. I did read that post that just came out yesterday about the coming months, and about to re read it cause i probably missed stuff but i still feel really lost.
> 
> Final question, is it worth crafting exotics? I kinda wanted to farm mats for them in my random free time instead of running around aimlessly but not really sure if its worth it. I will compare prices when i get home but thought some of you all might now off the top of your head.
> 
> thanks


Jewelry craft is pretty lucrative if you have the most expensive part: ecto. otherwise, the profit margins are very small if you buy all mats from the TP. TBH, it is best to find what item stats people want the most then make that







I have not experimented that much with other professions behind weaponsmith, which was only making and selling rares for 25s profit. Either way, if I have time I will be more then happy to join you in some Fractals. I need it for my monthly anyways







::freaking jumping puzzles....::


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> snip ::freaking jumping puzzles....::


I loved that this was part of the monthly =D gave me a reason to go out and explore the world! I find them fairly easy, I think I've ran into one so far that took more than 20 minutes to complete. Most the time I fall is because I'm trying to rush and complete the puzzle as fast as possible.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I loved that this was part of the monthly =D gave me a reason to go out and explore the world! I find them fairly easy, I think I've ran into one so far that took more than 20 minutes to complete. Most the time I fall is because I'm trying to rush and complete the puzzle as fast as possible.


You just gave me an idea :O


----------



## Krusher33

A guild on my server had a race using one of the jumping puzzles to win a prize.


----------



## sprower

Guesting system update announced. Read and rejoice.









https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/guesting-is-coming/?utm_source=client
Quote:


> a very important change that will come with the introduction of guesting: free world transfers will no longer be available. With the current restriction of one transfer every 7 days in place, make sure that you will be on the world you intend to play on before January 28th, because after that date, you'll have to pay a gem fee to transfer worlds.


Quote:


> :Transferring to a new home world will now cost a gem fee.
> :The gem fee for world transfers is based on the population of the world you want to transfer to.
> :Transferring to a high population world will be more expensive.
> :Each account is still limited to one world transfer every 7 days.
> layers will still not be able to transfer to worlds that are "Full."


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You just gave me an idea :O


I'm a little scared


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Guesting system update announced. Read and rejoice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/guesting-is-coming/?utm_source=client


Good move, even if its VERY late. Should have happened 9months ago. No need for it to be like this for a year. I think they should increase the time between transfers as well. Think it should be every 30days considering you can spend in game money to get gems as either. Maybe if the Gem price is expensive then that could counter it i guess


----------



## Krusher33

Is this pretty much the OCN Guild's thread?

Are y'all planning to go to a different server before this happens? I don't want to have to pay money to join the server the guild is on.


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm pretty sure we're going to be staying on Fort Aspenwood. unfortunate that we have to play for this server in WvW as it sucks(too disorganized and gives up instantly once passed by 100 points). ah well, it's not me who complains about losing WvW in G chat.

btw, is it January 2013 or did i sleep for a whole year(something about something should been something a year ago)?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm pretty sure we're going to be staying on Fort Aspenwood. unfortunate that we have to play for this server in WvW as it sucks(too disorganized and gives up instantly once passed by 100 points). ah well, it's not me who complains about losing WvW in G chat.
> 
> btw, is it January 2013 or did i sleep for a whole year(something about something should been something a year ago)?


so it's August 2013?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm pretty sure we're going to be staying on Fort Aspenwood. unfortunate that we have to play for this server in WvW as it sucks(too disorganized and gives up instantly once passed by 100 points). ah well, it's not me who complains about losing WvW in G chat.
> 
> btw, is it January 2013 or did i sleep for a whole year(something about something should been something a year ago)?


Yuup, I was contemplating on a server change but I think it would have been a hassle and wouldn't really be fair to those that already switched servers to join us on FA.


----------



## Exostenza

Hey guys I am sorry for this post if it upsets anyone just ignore it. I think this would be the best place to ask...

I recently hit a medical nightmare and I have been stuck in my house for months and am running out of games. I am also broke because I haven't been able to work for a while now. I was wondering if anyone is done with their Guild Wars account or knows of someone who has a dormant account if I could use it? I really want to get into something and can't afford it.

Again I am sorry and don't mean to be a beggar and play on my sob story - I am just bored to death and wanted to ask and see if anything turns up.

Thanks OCN.









I have a few DOTA 2 keys if anyone wants one whether they have a Guild Wars 2 account for me or not.


----------



## adamkatt

I wanna get this game.. itll be my first MMORPG ever.







probably go ranger because animals are sweet


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> I wanna get this game.. itll be my first MMORPG ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably go ranger because animals are sweet


Based off that same logic, you should play necromancer...they have animals too. Sure they're a bit.....dead but they were animals at some point I'm sure.


----------



## FLCLimax

same guy who solo'd Giganticus Lupicus.


----------



## Zen00

There should be tiered rewards for how many players cleared a dungeon, because that kind of work screams for something extra special to be given.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> There should be tiered rewards for how many players cleared a dungeon, because that kind of work screams for something extra special to be given.


Vanquishing should return(for dungeons) and have its own reward system.


----------



## Krusher33

Can I get an invite to the guild? Krusher.6528

Thanks.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same guy who solo'd Giganticus Lupicus.


I can see warriors getting nerfed for this - I know quite a few Warriors that can Solo dungeons. Havent met anyone else of the other classes can. None can match the damage they can do with the same kind of defense. Guardian gets close in defense but not in damage, thief can do similar damage but lack so much in defense. Think a Ele COULD stand a chance if everything goes right and specc-ed absolutely perfect. Dont see a Mesmer or Necro standing a chance. Think Rangers can with help from pets


----------



## FLCLimax

The very first solo dungeon runs were by necros and ele's of AC, arah and SE.

anyway here's the elementalist doing it too.




QQ warrior op QQ! several guys posted solo vides in the original post from that warrior soloing Lupicus. mesmer, ele, etc. there's tons of players that can't do it, but many classes can.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can I get an invite to the guild? Krusher.6528
> 
> Thanks.


yep.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> The very first solo dungeon runs were by necros and ele's of AC, arah and SE.
> 
> anyway here's the elementalist doing it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QQ warrior op QQ! several guys posted solo vides in the original post from that warrior soloing Lupicus. mesmer, ele, etc. there's tons of players that can't do it, but many classes can.


Yeah and look what happened to them...
Im not QQ'ing it doesnt bother me, but i do expect alot of people to complain, its like when Necro Condition build near the start was SO strong that you could solo events with ease and after loads of people complained they got nerfed, unfortunately i see the same happening to Warriors. You can NEVER keep everyone happy so the ones that cheer or moan about it the most will be listened to and unfortunately most of the time its the moaners that will be more interested in posting saying how unfair and such that it is.


----------



## FLCLimax

the warrior QQ was the loudest and still is, since the first beta. haven't done anything besides nerf passive burst damage. what you saw in the video was an application of utility skills and weapon swap and dodging. what could even be nerfed there? all the devs comments have said there was nothing out of the ordinary, just good play(since a few thousand players have been pming the these videos for weeks).


----------



## Krusher33

Any build with a great sword is quite popular lately. It seems you can survive quite easily with it. I can see the devs dropping the warrior's toughness a bit so that they die just a tad bit easier when without a shield. I had greatsword + axe/shield for awhile. Found that I hardly ever needed to switch to shield so I changed it to greatsword + rifle or bow because I'm always needing a bit of ranged help.

Granted though I've only played in 70-75 lands. I've still yet to play in 75-80 lands. I'm at level 80 but my gears are all 71-75.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the warrior QQ was the loudest and still is, since the first beta. haven't done anything besides nerf passive burst damage. what you saw in the video was an application of utility skills and weapon swap and dodging. what could even be nerfed there? all the devs comments have said there was nothing out of the ordinary, just good play(since a few thousand players have been pming the these videos for weeks).


The first beta it was worse with the Necro, has they were pretty much Bunker Guardians on steroids for a time. Problem with this type of nerfing/buffing (listening to moaners) is that the game will NEVER be balanced, people will always find something to moan about call for something to be nerfed or something to be buffed


----------



## Krusher33

That is true. It will never end.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Hey guys I am sorry for this post if it upsets anyone just ignore it. I think this would be the best place to ask...
> 
> I recently hit a medical nightmare and I have been stuck in my house for months and am running out of games. I am also broke because I haven't been able to work for a while now. I was wondering if anyone is done with their Guild Wars account or knows of someone who has a dormant account if I could use it? I really want to get into something and can't afford it.
> 
> Again I am sorry and don't mean to be a beggar and play on my sob story - I am just bored to death and wanted to ask and see if anything turns up.
> 
> Thanks OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few DOTA 2 keys if anyone wants one whether they have a Guild Wars 2 account for me or not.


You can try Planetside 2...it's not exactly an MMORPG but its free 2 play....


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> You can try Planetside 2...it's not exactly an MMORPG but its free 2 play....


Its also not very good. In my opinion it was just people on each side of the door throwing grenades and shooting at the entrance until everyone was dead. I hope the new update they do improves things as it did seem fun, just at times it got pretty boring


----------



## FLCLimax

GW2 specific talk begins at 18:20


----------



## Jayjr1105

This is why I'm loving this game so much.

The vistas are all amazing


----------



## SinX7

Do you guys think Its worth getting this game? Also is there a site where I can get it cheaper?

Thanks!


----------



## AlphaStatus

Try greenmangaming.com they usually have a 20%-30% off coupon.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Do you guys think Its worth getting this game? Also is there a site where I can get it cheaper?
> 
> Thanks!


It is a great game for solo play and MMO. Have you played Guild Wars before?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> It is a great game for solo play and MMO. Have you played Guild Wars before?


Solo play?! You get the full experience with a group though imo even if it's some ransoms you find out in the world


----------



## Krusher33

I like to solo so that there's no rushing through things. Chances are too great that the player you teamed up with either has done it all before or doesn't really care for the story line, instead just trying to get to 80.

Even in Dungeons I can't seem to take my time watching the dialogues. I'm always worried that the other 4 guys are waiting on me. So I"m always pushing the "next" button to rush through it.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like to solo so that there's no rushing through things. Chances are too great that the player you teamed up with either has done it all before or doesn't really care for the story line, instead just trying to get to 80.
> 
> Even in Dungeons I can't seem to take my time watching the dialogues. I'm always worried that the other 4 guys are waiting on me. So I"m always pushing the "next" button to rush through it.


I have had the same feeling/problem. There are moments when I have wanted to watch the dialogue but it seems to be a frowned upon thing. Sadly now, I only skip to end


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like to solo so that there's no rushing through things. Chances are too great that the player you teamed up with either has done it all before or doesn't really care for the story line, instead just trying to get to 80.
> 
> Even in Dungeons I can't seem to take my time watching the dialogues. I'm always worried that the other 4 guys are waiting on me. So I"m always pushing the "next" button to rush through it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I have had the same feeling/problem. There are moments when I have wanted to watch the dialogue but it seems to be a frowned upon thing. Sadly now, I only skip to end


I haven't played in a little bit now, but, back when I was leveling to 80 and still running instances, I would just have people in instances wait. I would specifically tell them if I haven't run a particular instance before and warn them that I will be watching the dialogue. I don't recall being in a group that minded.

Now if I was doing multiples of the same run with a group, I would skip stuff after the first run if we were taking the same route.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Try greenmangaming.com they usually have a 20%-30% off coupon.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> It is a great game for solo play and MMO. Have you played Guild Wars before?


I haven't played Guild Wars at all before. The I played a few MMO, but the only paid one was, SWTOR when it first came out and a month of WoW. I mainly play those free MMO and wanted to try something new that is actually good and worth the money.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I haven't played Guild Wars at all before. The I played a few MMO, but the only paid one was, SWTOR when it first came out and a month of WoW. I mainly play those free MMO and wanted to try something new that is actually good and worth the money.


Guild Wars 2 would be perfect for you, especially since you aren't hardcore with MMOs. The leveling experience in it is pretty much second to none, and they've turned several of the standard MMO mechanics on their head. It also doesn't have a monthly sub, so you can play off and on at your leisure. While not perfect by any means, it sounds perfect for you.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Thanks!
> I haven't played Guild Wars at all before. The I played a few MMO, but the only paid one was, SWTOR when it first came out and a month of WoW. I mainly play those free MMO and wanted to try something new that is actually good and worth the money.


The game's new and some would argue whether it's good or not (I'm ALL for it) but I don't think anyone can argue that it isn't worth the money. I've seen people the game for 30 dollars and at that price you can't really go wrong with an mmo that has no subscription fee imo.


----------



## SinX7

Excellent, now which edition would be best? The Digital or Deluxe?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Excellent, now which edition would be best? The Digital or Deluxe?


i say just get the regular digital edition, the deluxe isn't worth it unless you just want the mini pet and the elite skill


----------



## black7hought

I say get the regular edition as well. IMO it isn't worth it to pay for the Digital Deluxe edition.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Excellent, now which edition would be best? The Digital or Deluxe?


As already stated, the Deluxe Edition is pretty much for the vanity pet. The bank golem will get used up pretty fast, and the elite skill isn't better than any of the ones you would be getting anyway.

The golem was kind of nice to have starting out, but it is by no means necessary.

Research the golem, take a look at the mini pet, and then you make the judgement call.


----------



## antonis21

Guys i want to buy armor with karma from karma vendors with 252.000karma full set but i dont know which is the best for warrior with greatsword.
That link contains full specs of each armor http://dulfy.net/2012/09/08/gw2-templegod-karma-armor-sets/
Any help appreciated


----------



## SinX7

Thank you everyone for the help. Just gonna get the Regular edition and those pets, I was reading and they said you can buy them In-Game.

Will post back again when I Start!


----------



## AlphaStatus

I bought the deluxe edition. Its was totally not worth it. I would suggest using the money you save buying the regular edition and use it on gems to gear yourself up when you hit 80.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> Guys i want to buy armor with karma from karma vendors with 252.000karma full set but i dont know which is the best for warrior with greatsword.
> That link contains full specs of each armor http://dulfy.net/2012/09/08/gw2-templegod-karma-armor-sets/
> Any help appreciated


Personally I think that's a hard question to answer because we don't know your spec's. Each person has their own way. For me, my specs relies heavily on my crits so I'd be wanting stuff with Power and Precision. But like I said, everyone's different.


----------



## SinX7

Anyone in the US still plays GW2?


----------



## phantomphenom

I still do, i switched servers actually. I moved from blackgate to borlis pass, just started a new guild for casual adults to join.


----------



## mwl5apv

im still on once or twice a week or so. Playing on the tarnished coast server


----------



## Obrien

I'm on once or twice a week. I'm Canadian though


----------



## Kaldari

Ya, I'm on that same boat of playing very leisurely now. Once or twice a week for a little bit. I love that I have the option to do that by not having to maintain a sub. If I want to take a break for a month while I take my mega yacht to the Bahamas, whatever. You know?


----------



## thelamacmdr

There's still +/- 20 of us playing regularly in the guild. And we are pretty much all US based so yeah.


----------



## Ausylon

I have a few characters *lower level since i just got it for xmas* on Tarnished Coast. Anyone play on there at all or would it be worth switching to another server? Tarnished Coast is a very popular/populated server.


----------



## staryoshi

I play more now than I've ever played. The key is to find a great group of people and use TeamSpeak/Ventrillo/Etc and chat it up while you're playing with them


----------



## Ausylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I play more now than I've ever played. The key is to find a great group of people and use TeamSpeak/Ventrillo/Etc and chat it up while you're playing with them


Very true, and thats what I am seeking to be quite honest.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausylon*
> 
> Very true, and thats what I am seeking to be quite honest.


Want a guild invite? Same people from here on OCN ^_^


----------



## Ausylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Want a guild invite? Same people from here on OCN ^_^


Sure, I'm playing right now

Ausylon.2810 is my account name


----------



## Zen00

Why u guys kick me from the guild. :/ I'm on every day or so.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Why u guys kick me from the guild. :/ I'm on every day or so.


Hmm...were you ever representing in the past month? I just kept a list of those that never really came to say hi or anything to keep it all nice and clean for people.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Why u guys kick me from the guild. :/ I'm on every day or so.


are you the guy that's always on but representing another guild? that'd do it


----------



## Krusher33

Last night it was getting close to time to call it quits and go to bed. Go to gather a waypoint only to get sucked into an Event that had 20 people involved. 40 minutes later and we failed the event.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Last night it was getting close to time to call it quits and go to bed. Go to gather a waypoint only to get sucked into an Event that had 20 people involved. 40 minutes later and we failed the event.


Such is the life of a gamer. That has happened to me plenty of times in many different games. Its crazy how an hour can disappear so fast when that happens but at work, an hour drags on and on.


----------



## Ausylon

so is everyone still on Fort Aspenwood? I'm on Tarnished Coast ATM..


----------



## Krusher33

I just moved to FA 2 days ago while it's still free. Should be enough time in case I change my mind.


----------



## Shaba

You do not necessarily have to move servers. I am on Yak's Bend because I have some RL friends on there. I plan to use the guesting feature quite extensively though. If the only functionality I lose by guesting to FA is WvW then I am OK with that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> You do not necessarily have to move servers. I am on Yak's Bend because I have some RL friends on there. I plan to use the guesting feature quite extensively though. If the only functionality I lose by guesting to FA is WvW then I am OK with that.


what about my love


----------



## Jayjr1105

GW2 hard copy on sale for $39.99 on Newegg today (use promo code EMCXWVV222). Tell your friends.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> GW2 hard copy on sale for $39.99 on Newegg today (use promo code EMCXWVV222). Tell your friends.


Will do thanks for that







. I wasn't aware Newegg sold games o.o


----------



## Zen00

They just put up a content preview page.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/january-2013/

Seems they're gearing up for the first expansion pack by setting things in motion in the North for a Jormagg invasion.


----------



## FLCLimax

Open world storylines, reminds me of my all time favorite MMO Asheron's Call.


----------



## sprower

Here's to hoping that Laurels for Monthlies don't happen till February since I knocked mine out a couple days ago.









Other than that... paint me excited!


----------



## Obrien

QUAGGAN BACKPACK!!!!!! COO!!!!!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> From Baby Quaggan Backpacks to *Riding Brooms* to the revamped Box o' Fun, you'll find it all in the Gem Store!


Did people complain about missing out on the Halloween riding broom that came with the witch outfit, so now they want a mount too?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> From Baby Quaggan Backpacks to *Riding Brooms* to the revamped Box o' Fun, you'll find it all in the Gem Store!
> 
> 
> 
> Did people complain about missing out on the Halloween riding broom that came with the witch outfit, so now they want a mount too?
Click to expand...

reading to much into that, they wont be adding any sort of mounts if anything they are probably referring to the halloween riding broom you were talking about.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> reading to much into that, they wont be adding any sort of mounts if anything they are probably referring to the halloween riding broom you were talking about.


That's exactly what I was referring to. It's technically a 1x runspeed mount. I've even had a couple people whisper me with stuff like "I thought they didn't have mounts in this game?!"


----------



## eXsoR

I got to say this is cool! Just realized that their a GW2 thread!! And not only that but contains great info!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> I got to say this is cool! Just realized that their a GW2 thread!! And not only that but contains great info!


And less than great people


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> And less than great people


I am great! Speak for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't hate! Appreciate!


----------



## SinX7

What class do you guys think is best for solo play?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What class do you guys think is best for solo play?


PvE is Warrior and Ranger

PvP is Thief, Mesmer, and DD eles.


----------



## LuminatX

Hopefully the new content coming is good, I've become bored already, after winstersday was done so was I.
Got everything I want, plus I'm waiting for all the server hoping to stop come the new lockdown method they are implementing (if it works)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> PvE is Warrior and Ranger
> 
> PvP is Thief, Mesmer, and DD eles.


Personally i would disagree, i think pretty much anything is fine for PvE i have had no issues on all the classes i play doing PvE. PvP on the other hand i would say

Bunker Guardians even with the nerfs they can still be annoying to kill
Thief coz they refuse to fix the issues with stealth
Mesmer isnt a problem - play the class for an hour or so get used to there abilities and you can easily see past them and have no issues

I am loving my DD Ele in PvP, built for Toughness and speed as well as built to give the most Conditions out as possible through traits and weapon Sigils

I think any of the classes can do well, just some classes and combos do better then others. If you want a 1 button wonder the obvious choice would be Thief with all the stealth delays and stupidly high amounts of burst damage they can do without being seen (thanks to stealth delay) - Though you will see the odd Thief that dont abuse that and plays it normally which is nice to see, even if it isnt often


----------



## b.walker36

So I read this whole thread and thought it was very entertaining.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/players/How-to-get-the-most-from-your-Nvidia-GPU-high-end-PC-and-GW2/first

This guy says he is a computer enthusiest/overclocker but tells people to buy alienware over custom build and that you shouldnt oc yourself, leave it to factory. It was pretty good lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> This guy says he is a computer enthusiest/overclocker but tells people to buy alienware over custom build and that you shouldnt oc yourself, leave it to factory. It was pretty good lol.


Um... what?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So I read this whole thread and thought it was very entertaining.
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/players/How-to-get-the-most-from-your-Nvidia-GPU-high-end-PC-and-GW2/first
> 
> This guy says he is a computer enthusiest/overclocker but tells people to buy alienware over custom build and that you shouldnt oc yourself, leave it to factory. It was pretty good lol.


Sorry to disappoint you but nobody here can OC... It's very rare and only the best people like that guy can do it


----------



## Krusher33

I can't read that thread but is it pretty much copying this? http://www.geforce.com/drivers/geforce-experience


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but nobody here can OC... It's very rare and only the best people like that guy can do it


I like the part about how he knows of a stress test that will instantly fry your cpu.

I suck ot overclocking becuase I don't have the patience to truly eek out all the perfomance and i can still get a 1ghz oc on my I5 lol.

On a side note dungeons tonight. I think ive only done 3 of them and want to do some more you all better be around.


----------



## Krusher33

Count me out for tonight. Imma work on my benchmark scores in the Mayhem OC competition.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Sooo about that fort aspenwood?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but nobody here can OC... It's very rare and only the best people like that guy can do it


Not sure if serious or trolling...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not sure if serious or trolling...


I found it painful to read that "article" and hilarious to read through the thread


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Me too! I especially liked the fact that he considered 4.1GHz turbo boost to be a 'high-end' overclock and then all the fear-mongering was like the icing on the cake. Oh well, I guess those of us running >4.6GHz all day long must be some kind of crazy genius wizards or something...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Lets try to limit the advice in this thread to non-invasive, non-destructive system modifications and tweaks. Again the purpose of this thread is to help others tweak their existing system so that it runs GW2 better, not win benchmark contests with liquid-notrogen cooled super systems.










I can't stop reading...why can't I stop!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop reading...why can't I stop!


I know the feeling... my personal favorites:
Quote:


> In my experience, most blue-screen errors are caused by the GPU, specifically the GPU overheating.


That's weird because in my experience I've seen more BSOD's on systems running iGPUs than I've ever seen with discreet ones and literally every single crash I've experienced in 20 years of supporting Windows OSes in the enterprise has been related to drivers or system memory errors/leaks/faults.









I also loved this very professional sounding disclaimer... he needs a TV show at this point:
Quote:


> WARNING:
> 
> If you overclock your components, you can seriously damage them or cause them to permanently fail. Changing voltages, clock multipliers and memory parameters can result in extreme heat and instability in your components. Do so at your own risk.


I've read that somewhere before... oh yeah - in every motherboard manual that's been printed since at least 1990.









And without a doubt my favorite:
Quote:


> High end games, especially new high end games usually have more issues on high end PCs than on simple, inexpensive PCs, assuming a minimum level of performance is there. High end pcs usuallyhave more devices and therefore more drivers. Just because you have the bandwidth doesnt mean you should waste it.


I've actually gone back twice to re-read that 4 point 'summary' just because I needed a little more comic relief in my evening.







OK... no more posts on this topic I swear.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sooo about that fort aspenwood?


I'm very noob with W v W. What am I looking for? Is FA green?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm very noob with W v W. What am I looking for? Is FA green?


We are blue this week, WINNING!


----------



## Krusher33

Well that's awesome. I can't wait to join you guys again. Been working on my main story line. I THINK I'm pretty close to the end. I just defeated a mouth. I'm not sure how close to the end I am?

BTW: do all the race story lines pretty much merge at one point so really the all end the same?


----------



## PureBlackFire

I did some sPVP with my thief yesterday. I found it very easy to kill people and I hid in stealth a lot. guardians and ele were hardest to deal with, but they still got dealt with. I hadn't done PVP in a while due to the party system and randomness of it, but I may hop in regularly. mesmers weren't nearly as hard to fight as they were before.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sooo about that fort aspenwood?


I got on for a few mins last night and people were cheering for like 30 mins lol. I'm on FA btw.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sooo about that fort aspenwood?


As much as it seems like you play this game by thread participation, I'm genuinely surprised you only have 39% world completion.

I still need to polish off my last 15%.







My playing has almost stopped except for the major events.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> As much as it seems like you play this game by thread participation, I'm genuinely surprised you only have 39% world completion.
> 
> I still need to polish off my last 15%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My playing has almost stopped except for the major events.


He was on a low level alt at the time of the ss.. Lama is one of the few in guild that is anywhere near my 4200+achievement pts/1500hrs of idle time... wait.. no he's not.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well that's awesome. I can't wait to join you guys again. Been working on my main story line. I THINK I'm pretty close to the end. I just defeated a mouth. I'm not sure how close to the end I am?
> 
> BTW: do all the race story lines pretty much merge at one point so really the all end the same?


Race quests end at level 30. From 30 to 50 you do guild quests. From 50+ you do army quests.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> He was on a low level alt at the time of the ss.. Lama is one of the few in guild that is anywhere near my 4200+achievement pts/1500hrs of idle time... wait.. no he's not.


After putting something like 250 days (~6000 hours) into WoW pre-Cataclysm, I'm thoroughly burned out on playing MMOs hardcore. I'm casual at best.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Race quests end at level 30. From 30 to 50 you do guild quests. *From 50+ you do army quests*.


you mean Trahearne quests?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Race quests end at level 30. From 30 to 50 you do guild quests. *From 50+ you do army quests*.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Trahearne quests?
Click to expand...

Trahearne is an hero.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I did some sPVP with my thief yesterday. I found it very easy to kill people and I hid in stealth a lot. guardians and ele were hardest to deal with, but they still got dealt with. I hadn't done PVP in a while due to the party system and randomness of it, but I may hop in regularly. mesmers weren't nearly as hard to fight as they were before.


I hate those permastealth thiefs a lot...they're a pain in the ass. "Oh hi" "Bye!!!" "Peek a boo!!"
Once you understand how mesmers work and what skills they have/techniques they use to mask themselves behind clones..it's really easy to handle them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> After putting something like 250 days (~6000 hours) into WoW pre-Cataclysm, I'm thoroughly burned out on playing MMOs hardcore. I'm casual at best.


6000hrs?! That's insane!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> He was on a low level alt at the time of the ss.. Lama is one of the few in guild that is anywhere near my 4200+achievement pts/1500hrs of idle time... wait.. no he's not.


Yeah yeah yeah, I've got a solid 700 hours into the game by now...and if I could idle while I'm at school to steal up server spots in Lion's Arch I'd do it!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 6000hrs?! That's insane!


Well this was over like 4 years, starting with vanilla, so it was pretty spread out.


----------



## Krusher33

Dude I hate thieves. Especially in 1-1 situations. Nearly have them dead, they disappear, can't find them so you start running to where you were heading in the first place. Only to have them reappear with full health and so do you. Like really? You wanna go through all that again? It's not like we're going run out of potions or something.


----------



## VinDoe

Thinking about getting GW2. Hows the content at this point? Graphics look awesome on youtube. I just quit WoW.. far to demanding. I would like a more casual mmo. Heard good things about pvp.


----------



## Krusher33

I play this casually. But there are daily bonuses for those that wanna grind. But the best part, no monthly fee that causes you to feel compelled to play to get your money's worth for the month.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> Thinking about getting GW2. Hows the content at this point? Graphics look awesome on youtube. I just quit WoW.. far to demanding. I would like a more casual mmo. Heard good things about pvp.


Excellent choice for casual play. Play at your own pace, friendly community so far, graphics make WoW look like minecraft, just overall really fun. I think it's still on sale for $40 @ newegg with a promo code. Check the online deals section for the code.

Here is the deal, I haven't checked it since this morning but it was still good at the time.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1352187/newegg-guild-wars-2-hard-copy-39-99-w-promo/


----------



## VinDoe

Sweet. The deal was still going on, so I went ahead and picked it up. I thought I read there is a OCN guild? What server is that on?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> Sweet. The deal was still going on, so I went ahead and picked it up. I thought I read there is a OCN guild? What server is that on?


fort aspenwood.


----------



## eXsoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> And less than great people


That is not nice to say about your fellow members thelamacmdr! I can't say notthing bad as nothing bad has happen to me.!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXsoR*
> 
> That is not nice to say about your fellow members thelamacmdr! I can't say notthing bad as nothing bad has happen to me.!


But...but...they talk bad about me all the time :'(


----------



## Dr.m0x

Login servers down. Looks like an early sleeping bag for me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Login servers down. Looks like an early sleeping bag for me.


Okay yeah, phew i thought i was the only one that was getting it since it randomly kicked me out of fractals


----------



## sprower

what the? I don't even..


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Okay yeah, phew i thought i was the only one that was getting it since it randomly kicked me out of fractals


Something was up with servers lastnight. I had TP lock up on me for a little over an hour.. no kicks...

This thread needs moar SS's!


----------



## FLCLimax

gonna use this build in WvW on my necro.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Something was up with servers lastnight. I had TP lock up on me for a little over an hour.. no kicks...
> 
> This thread needs moar SS's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If this is really what it looks like when you're doing stuff...I have no envy for you because that looks like a headache inducing nightmare


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If this is really what it looks like when you're doing stuff...I have no envy for you because that looks like a headache inducing nightmare


ss's don't do it justice. It's WAY more headache inducing than it looks. You should try kiting 14 risen with it.









It really wouldn't be so bad if I could adjust the ui and didn't have to look far left/right to see the map/read chat. Fisheye is pretty tame in GW2 compared to other titles.


----------



## LuminatX

Here's some screenies.
I haven't played since wintersday as I've lost interest, at least until new content comes out.
Also thinking about switching servers since SBI is dead now :/


----------



## Strider_2001

I must admit that thanks to the Steam Winter sale and me buying a crap ton of new games, I have not played GW2 for a couple of months....I think I am going to have to make sure it is all updated and catch up on some gameplay tonight....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001*
> 
> I must admit that thanks to the Steam Winter sale and me buying a crap ton of new games, I have not played GW2 for a couple of months....I think I am going to have to make sure it is all updated and catch up on some gameplay tonight....


I think this is a good way to approach the game when one gets burnt out on it or something. You never have to truly worry since nothing is going away and you're not paying monthly. Go play other games, do other stuff etc and then come back to GW2 whenever you feel like it (just like any other game really )


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna use this build in WvW on my necro.


thanks for this. Necro was my first build but I had trouble with it. Maybe I'll try again.

BTW what was that temp thing he had next to map?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> thanks for this. Necro was my first build but I had trouble with it. Maybe I'll try again.
> 
> BTW what was that temp thing he had next to map?


Looks like aida64? I don't know there are quite a few programs that offer that kind of functionality.


----------



## Krusher33

Seems to be working fine for him is why I asked. I tried a couple during BF3 but the game kept crashing unless I had that off.

So I never tried any again in any other game.


----------



## FLCLimax

more glorious Warrior play.


----------



## FLCLimax

my little gundam


----------



## Krusher33

I need to bring up my toughness. I keep getting my butt kicked in Arah.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need to bring up my toughness. I keep getting my butt kicked in Arah.


that's not a lack of toughness..it's more...other factors.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sooo about that fort aspenwood?


Not to bad, i remember the days when Desolation were just unstoppable and controlling EVERY base and supply point with the other 2 servers only being able to respawn at there main base and be camped for hours and hours...Aaaaah the good old days


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need to bring up my toughness. I keep getting my butt kicked in Arah.
> 
> 
> 
> that's not a lack of toughness..it's more...other factors.
Click to expand...

If an elementalist has 2100 and I only had 1300...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If an elementalist has 2100 and I only had 1300...


Sounds like a lack of toughness to me.


----------



## Sharuko

I like the fact that GW2 has a maximum of 200 players during Primetime across all their sPvP servers. Remember when it wanted to be a eSport? lol


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharuko*
> 
> I like the fact that GW2 has a maximum of 200 players during Primetime across all their sPvP servers. Remember when it wanted to be a eSport? lol


GW2 PvP could still be an esport IF they had more time to dedicate to it. It seems like the Arenanet team is just focused on soooo many different things that they can't put enough time into growing that. TBH, i think it would take them announcing some big cash tournament to build up some hype then they could launch the game into the forefront. Now, will it ever be as big as CS, Dota2, LoL,, or SCII? No, but it could be interesting none the less. It is all about how much money Arenanet wants to throw at it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharuko*
> 
> I like the fact that GW2 has a maximum of 200 players during Primetime across all their sPvP servers. Remember when it wanted to be a eSport? lol


Yeah, what were they thinking. It's still VERY unbalanced, its also very boring with such a limited number of maps and 1 game mode. i cant believe they thought it would become an Esport :/

What they need to do:

1. Balance the classes in PvP (this would require a split of PvE and PvP skills IMO)
2. Add more Maps
3. Add More Game modes
4. Add spectator mode


----------



## Lokster1

Still working on getting my 100% map completion, up to 88% currently and finding a lot of hidden gems throughout the game. Between the jumping puzzles and mini-dungeons hidden around the world I'm finding myself easily distracted from just grinding hearts, vista, etc.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Still working on getting my 100% map completion, up to 88% currently and finding a lot of hidden gems throughout the game. Between the jumping puzzles and mini-dungeons hidden around the world I'm finding myself easily distracted from just grinding hearts, vista, etc.


The last little bit of the grind is the hardest. I made sure that I knocked out Cursed Shore, Malchor's Leap, and the other doo doo place first so I would have an easy finish.One of the toughest POIs and Vistas to obtain are ones in the WvW. You have to constantly check to see if your server holds certain keeps so you can get them. It was an utter pain!! I am glad I was able to complete it when I did. I know once I did the whole map I was able to brief a sigh of relief. Best of luck to you!


----------



## a pet rock

The WvW maps will definitely be the hardest zones to complete. I know a lot of people that transferred to a winning server just to finish it out. Not to mention there's the whole issue that I strongly dislike WvW to begin with, so I don't know if I'll ever possibly get map completion.


----------



## Lokster1

Actually WvW was one of the first thing I finished (after the zones it took me to get to 80), saw that we were killing the other servers and took advantage and got them all when I had the opportunity


----------



## Zen00

Same here, but then again, WvW is the only thing I really do now-a-days.

If you need help obtaining WvW points. I can organize a "guided tour" where I take a group of people from the guild that need WvW points around and get them.

I'd need a reinvite to the guild first though.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Same here, but then again, WvW is the only thing I really do now-a-days.
> 
> If you need help obtaining WvW points. I can organize a "guided tour" where I take a group of people from the guild that need WvW points around and get them.
> 
> I'd need a reinvite to the guild first though.


I'll reinvite, you were merely a victim of the "never say hi" culling


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-January-28-2013


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-January-28-2013


big update will definitely get on more often with this, want to run some fractals.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> big update will definitely get on more often with this, want to run some fractals.


Level 20 fractal for everyone!!!


----------



## sprower

Chauncey von Snuffles III!








Quote:


> Fractals of the Mists
> Players can now reconnect to the Fractals of the Mists if they are disconnected.
> Players can now connect to a fractal map even if they are not part of the original group that created the fractal instance.
> Players can revive at a checkpoint in fractal maps if the entire party is out of combat.
> Players are no longer prevented from entering fractal maps. The difficulty of the fractals is shared, and players will receive rewards based on their "reward level."
> Reward level increases as players complete fractal rounds.
> If players have a higher reward level than the current fractal difficulty, they will receive bonus karma at the end of a round. However, item rewards are set to the minimum of the fractal scale and reward level.
> Daily Fractals of the Mists bonus chests are awarded after defeating the kraken. The rewards are now based off of the minimum of the player's reward level or current fractal scale.


Bout time








Quote:


> Players can once again preview armor and weapons that cannot be equipped by their character.


Don't know why this bugged me but glad to have it back.
Quote:


> World vs. World
> Character load times in WvW have been improved through the use of preloaded placeholder models.


baby steps, baby steps


----------



## PureBlackFire

So much for that combo killer eh?
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Combo-Killer/page/3#post1311854


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> So much for that combo killer eh?
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/Combo-Killer/page/3#post1311854


What's a combo killer? I'm having trouble understanding what some are griping about and what some are happy about... so confusing.

And it doesn't look like i'm doing any dungeons for awhile. I don't see how a beginner can learn without dying. And no one is going to take a noob with them.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's a combo killer? I'm having trouble understanding what some are griping about and what some are happy about... so confusing.
> 
> And it doesn't look like i'm doing any dungeons for awhile. I don't see how a beginner can learn without dying. And no one is going to take a noob with them.


I just posted that I will be doing guided tours of the dungeons for new players to them.


----------



## ignite

Wondering if those Laurel class boxes are worth it.


----------



## Shaba

I am also curious. Just hold out and wait till someone posts on gw2guru or something about what is in them. i am going to save up for some ascended items. I have a pow/tough/vit build to complete!


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Been wanting to try this game for a while. Are there any trials out there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Woot...got WvW map completion for my main and 2 alts. Now I can definitely get world completion on my alts.

HAven't played since the update dropped. Will be interesting to see it tonight. And I am really happy they now have a reconnect for Fractals. I can't tell you how many times people in my guild teams would randomly disconnect and not be able to reconnect.

Also, reading that funny thread someone posted from the GW2 forums. I think that thread made my day. Very funny.


----------



## starships

Just finished patching the game up, thinking of trying it again. Played at launch, and had every intention of continuing to play, but just kind of lost interest and stopped logging on. Is there a favoured OCN server?


----------



## Shaba

Fort Aspenwood


----------



## Krusher33

Sooo.... 80 kills in WvW and 24 jumping puzzles in 2 hours today and 2 hours tomorrow... possible?


----------



## Zen00

Easily.

The jump puzzles you can do with individual characters over and over.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sooo.... 80 kills in WvW and 24 jumping puzzles in 2 hours today and 2 hours tomorrow... possible?


Good luck! The WvW will be tough but if you can find a nice zerg it could go quick. I think EB is the best for getting kills as the borderlands can be sparse sometimes.

As for jumping puzzles, the three in lions arch can all be done in <10 total if you know the paths, the cursed shore one (far South East waypoint) is also super easy and short.

O and you reminded me I need to finish my fractals for my monthly =D


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sooo.... 80 kills in WvW and 24 jumping puzzles in 2 hours today and 2 hours tomorrow... possible?


yea. as Lokster said, just find a zerg. as for the jumping puzzle, you don't have to complete them, just discover them and the same puzzle can be counted multiple times. go the the entrance of sharkmaw cavern in LA and you get credit for it. log out, log in, repeat until 30.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Good luck! The WvW will be tough but if you can find a nice zerg it could go quick. I think EB is the best for getting kills as the borderlands can be sparse sometimes.
> 
> As for jumping puzzles, the three in lions arch can all be done in <10 total if you know the paths, the cursed shore one (far South East waypoint) is also super easy and short.
> 
> O and you reminded me I need to finish my fractals for my monthly =D


there are jumping puzzles in Lions Arch that give badges of honor? i thought the jumping puzzles were only inside the WvW....I got killed by an enemy while doing a jumping puzzle....

Also does anyone know if a gtx660ti could run guild wars 2 on max settings at 1920x1200?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Wondering if those Laurel class boxes are worth it.


Which boxes? so far i think laurels are worth it, they are a currency used to buy Ascended gear (tier level gear above exotic but below legendary , inbetween) in Lions Arch


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> there are jumping puzzles in Lions Arch that give badges of honor? i thought the jumping puzzles were only inside the WvW....I got killed by an enemy while doing a jumping puzzle....
> 
> Also does anyone know if a gtx660ti could run guild wars 2 on max settings at 1920x1200?
> Which boxes? so far i think laurels are worth it, they are a currency used to buy Ascended gear (tier level gear above exotic but below legendary , inbetween) in Lions Arch


There are jumping puzzles throughout the entire world, the one's in WvW are the only ones that give badges of honor (to my knowledge at least). Here is a good list of them: http://dulfy.net/2012/09/16/gw2-jumping-puzzles-guides-guild-wars-2/ , if you like figuring them out yourself then don't click on the guides =P

It was the class boxes he was asking about, I believe they only give exotic gear, they are probably worth it to a new character but I don't see them as needed if you are going for a dungeon set. Better to save for the Ascended gear IMO.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sooo.... 80 kills in WvW and 24 jumping puzzles in 2 hours today and 2 hours tomorrow... possible?
> 
> 
> 
> yea. as Lokster said, just find a zerg. as for the jumping puzzle, you don't have to complete them, just discover them and the same puzzle can be counted multiple times. go the the entrance of sharkmaw cavern in LA and you get credit for it. log out, log in, repeat until 30.
Click to expand...

That explains why I got 6 already and I don't remember doing any yet.


----------



## Shaba

You do not need to perform the jumping puzzles. You only need to discover them. Use the interwebs to find a list of locations and just locate them. You will get the points towards your monthly just for that. I started out doing them until I realized that you only need to discover them. It made it 100% faster. If you devoted 2 hours to WvW and 2 hours to discovering puzzles then it would be a win







Also, get a ranged AOE weapon for WvW so you can get credit for multiple kills or use the arrow cart and bring the rain!!!!!









Edit
After actually reading I see this was posted above. Woops!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> there are jumping puzzles in Lions Arch that give badges of honor? i thought the jumping puzzles were only inside the WvW....I got killed by an enemy while doing a jumping puzzle....
> 
> Also does anyone know if a gtx660ti could run guild wars 2 on max settings at 1920x1200?
> Which boxes? so far i think laurels are worth it, they are a currency used to buy Ascended gear (tier level gear above exotic but below legendary , inbetween) in Lions Arch


Yes the 660ti can handle it. I actually run in SLI but a single will work just as well.


----------



## Frank33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes the 660ti can handle it. I actually run in SLI but a single will work just as well.


You defenetly will, 660TI is comparable or better to a 580. I run GW2 at 1080p with no sweat every single thing maxed out with two 6970 which are comparable or better then a 580.


----------



## Krusher33

I wasn't interested in the dailies before. But after visiting the Laurels vendor, I'm intrigued.

Oh and the monthlies... I don't think I'll get it this month. I forgot about Fractals which I've never done. And probably won't at this point.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wasn't interested in the dailies before. But after visiting the Laurels vendor, I'm intrigued.
> 
> Oh and the monthlies... I don't think I'll get it this month. I forgot about Fractals which I've never done. And probably won't at this point.


I lost all interest as well after finishing up the karma grind for my legendary and this new system has definitely got me back into the dailies.
In regards to the monthly you have nothing to worry about. Laurels won't be rewarded until February monthlies kick in.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> You defenetly will, 660TI is comparable or better to a 580. I run GW2 at 1080p with no sweat every single thing maxed out with two 6970 which are comparable or better then a 580.


ya i havent played a game yet that i cant handle lol. we'll see what next gen games bring to the table this year.


----------



## Krusher33

Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.









Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.


Couldnt of been any worse than I did, was lagging in fractals and getting 1 shot by the mossman, it was ugly


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.


Scavengers on Path 1 in AC always one shot you, unless you're a T/V build in medium or better armor.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Woot, redid my Guardian build and I'm staying alive much better now. And keeping others alive too.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Them knockdowns walkways get me, wasn't really a speed run like deeya said it would be but was fun. I definitely should have been sleeping instead... This game is going to kill my sleep schedule


----------



## Zen00

Well if you need an experienced guide, my Ranger is at your service.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt of been any worse than I did, was lagging in fractals and getting 1 shot by the mossman, it was ugly
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Scavengers on Path 1 in AC always one shot you, unless you're a T/V build in medium or better armor.
Click to expand...

I feel a little better then. Still need to do my crafting. I'm actually wearing lvl 20 items but I'm level 37 now. I just do a great job surviving in the open but the dungeons gets me.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Y'all are terribad at inviting me into a group for a dungeon run just as I'm going to bed only to keep me up for another hour or two. I'm at work now and about to have my 3rd cup of coffee I'm so tired. You bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to play again tonight and get my necro some better gears. That was pathetic of me last night and I'm sorry. Those dang scavengers just jump right at me without me noticing. A knockdown and 1 bite and I was dead. I'm definitely going to be doing some crafting tonight to get some better stuff on me.


Haha yeah no worries man. If you are even thinking about sleep when anyone mentions the word "dungeon" treat it like drugs. Just say no. Especially if Deeya is claiming "speed runs"


----------



## thelamacmdr

Unless its me mentioning a dungeon run, then participation is mandatory!!! Penalties involve lots of mocking and finger pointing...patent pending on this method...


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I feel a little better then. Still need to do my crafting. I'm actually wearing lvl 20 items but I'm level 37 now. I just do a great job surviving in the open but the dungeons gets me.


Gear doesn't matter too much in open world PvE, but in dungeons it's always recommended to bring level specific gear. Buy a set of green level 35 gear before doing the explorable mode stuff. If you need silver I can bum you it.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm beginning to notice that. I'll be sure to warn you guys next time.


----------



## a pet rock

The scavengers in AC path 1 aren't one-hit kills. They're scary, and have a bizarre range on their attacks, but if you have a stun breaker you can get out pretty easily.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The scavengers in AC path 1 aren't one-hit kills. They're scary, and have a bizarre range on their attacks, but if you have a stun breaker you can get out pretty easily.


Still a one hit if you don't. (AKA A Ranger. :/ we have the least amount of stun breakers of any class)


----------



## a pet rock

No, the point is that if you are downed, you still have a chance to get out of it, which is the exact opposite of a one-shot kill. The point being that when you know scavengers are coming, you equip some stun-breakers and anything that gives stability. Same thing with the hounds in the first room of TA. You know it's coming, so prevent it from happening.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I couldn't figure out how to get out of it as a necro. I'd get downed, and then they'd take 1 bite (because most of the time there's 2 of them), and I'm dead. Basically I need to be quicker at dodging. But they were just jumping straight from that mound thingy so I never expected it.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> No, the point is that if you are downed, you still have a chance to get out of it, which is the exact opposite of a one-shot kill. The point being that when you know scavengers are coming, you equip some stun-breakers and anything that gives stability. Same thing with the hounds in the first room of TA. You know it's coming, so prevent it from happening.


One shot in my semantics for GW2 means. "A attack (either a single or a chain attack) that takes a player from full HP to downed state at which point his 1 second of invulnerability kicks in and the attack probably doesn't do further damage"


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes the 660ti can handle it. I actually run in SLI but a single will work just as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> You defenetly will, 660TI is comparable or better to a 580. I run GW2 at 1080p with no sweat every single thing maxed out with two 6970 which are comparable or better then a 580.


thanks guys, was really tempted to buy a gtx 660ti these last 2 months, but since i held out for such along time and also will finally be getting a fulltime job i think i will just wait 1 more month and buy 1 nvidia gtx titan card, nvidia shoud really just name it the gtx780x :] and then ill be set for the next 5years


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> One shot in my semantics for GW2 means. "A attack (either a single or a chain attack) that takes a player from full HP to downed state at which point his 1 second of invulnerability kicks in and the attack probably doesn't do further damage"


Agreed, except the scavenger drops you to prone in one hit, not downed. If you stay prone in front of him you'll probably end up downed over the course of the entire attack. But that's a long time to sit there and watch your character die and not use a stun-breaker/stability to get out of the way.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes the 660ti can handle it. I actually run in SLI but a single will work just as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frank33*
> 
> You defenetly will, 660TI is comparable or better to a 580. I run GW2 at 1080p with no sweat every single thing maxed out with two 6970 which are comparable or better then a 580.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys, was really tempted to buy a gtx 660ti these last 2 months, but since i held out for such along time and also will finally be getting a fulltime job i think i will just wait 1 more month and buy 1 nvidia gtx titan card, nvidia shoud really just name it the gtx780x :] and then ill be set for the next 5years
Click to expand...

So you were holding out on a $240 card now your going to buy a $900 one?

Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## starships

Can't decide if I want to try a ranger or engineer, how are these classes in pvp? I've read that ranger has more utility and can fulfill more of a support role, kind of interested in that. I don't know though, only started looking into playing again a couple of days though so I don't really have any detailed questions to ask.


----------



## Zen00

Ranger is kinda pigeon holed into either a sub-par bunker build, a beast master build which can be iffy due to crappy AI, or a condition/trap build.

As for engineer, no idea.


----------



## Krusher33

Ranger was my 2nd build because I LOVED hunter in WoW. I don't think I got past lvl 20 before I switched to a different class. It didn't hold my attention enough and the dang pet was stupid as stupid can be.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Can't decide if I want to try a ranger or engineer, how are these classes in pvp? I've read that ranger has more utility and can fulfill more of a support role, kind of interested in that. I don't know though, only started looking into playing again a couple of days though so I don't really have any detailed questions to ask.


You could also try other classes that use ranged weapons. For example, warriors can use long bows and riffles.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You could also try other classes that use ranged weapons. For example, warriors can use long bows and riffles.


I believe all classes have ranged attacks. I use shortbow and duel pistols on my thief most of the time.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Ranger is kinda pigeon holed into either a sub-par bunker build, a beast master build which can be iffy due to crappy AI, or a condition/trap build.
> 
> As for engineer, no idea.


Oh. Bunker build doesn't sound like it would appeal to me, is it just a defensive build to hold nodes? Stupid beastmastering. Condition/trap build sounds like what the survival tree is suppose to be in WoW, focused on cc and utility?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ranger was my 2nd build because I LOVED hunter in WoW. I don't think I got past lvl 20 before I switched to a different class. It didn't hold my attention enough and the dang pet was stupid as stupid can be.


Yeah I was kind of leaning towards it because I thought it would be like a WoW hunter. Hunter is one of the only classes I didn't really play at high ratings in WoW but their kiting and cc always looked so fun to me, was hoping ranger would be similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You could also try other classes that use ranged weapons. For example, warriors can use long bows and riffles.


I read that rifle warriors actually do more single target dps than hunters.







Makes choosing a class a little more difficult.

Watched a casted game with a melee mesmer, sword/sword, looks pretty fun. Mesmer in general looks pretty fun. Saw a bit of an engineer, not enough to comment though.


----------



## TrueForm

This game is NOT WoW, you can't compare, so stop it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> This game is NOT WoW, you can't compare, so stop it.


All games will be compared to the most successful in the same genre. Of course the game isn't WoW. If it was WoW, there would be nothing to compare. Mind blown?


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. I only mentioned WoW because I liked a ranged char with a pet so I tried it in GW2.


----------



## Zen00

By the way I still haven't received that guild invite yet.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Unless its me mentioning a dungeon run, then participation is mandatory!!! Penalties involve lots of mocking and finger pointing...patent pending on this method...


He is not lying. I get mocked and the finger pointed at me all the time.







Dungeon runs always seem to happen right before I go to bed. Speaking of dungeons, this goes without saying, Arah can suck it.


----------



## Shaba

In my experience as a Guardian facing Rangers w/ pets, I feel that their pets are just crap. In WvW they are zero threat to the player. They can't lock them down or do any real support (that I have seen) for your Ranger. If you are looking for a good range class, I would definitely look at other classes.

TBH, the one class I hate the most in WvW is the Thief. How is a guardian with a sword supposed to hit something that disappears all the time!!!! I wish AOE/consecrations would bring them out of stealth. I would be a lot happier if this was true.


----------



## AlphaStatus

The Ranger is very good for leveling in PvE. Now for WvW your ok if you 1v1 someone but any more than 1 person and your going to die. You cant really take one multiple people with it unlike some of the other classes.


----------



## Krusher33

The pet won't do anything in WvW but I've seen rangers stand back and just fire away. Especially the fire aoe ones. Most annoying to me is if I tried to heal but I'm still burning.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> The Ranger is very good for leveling in PvE. Now for WvW your ok if you 1v1 someone but any more than 1 person and your going to die. You cant really take one multiple people with it unlike some of the other classes.


The only classes I have trouble 1v1ing as a Ranger is super-stealth thieves (if they don't use stealth they're no problem) and phantom spamming mesmers.

But yeah, you don't win 1v2+ as a Ranger usually.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> This game is NOT WoW, you can't compare, so stop it.


I know it isn't WoW, but WoW is the mmo I have the most experience with, and the ranger is a lot like the hunter in design. A ranged class that can train animal pets and lay down traps.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah. I only mentioned WoW because I liked a ranged char with a pet so I tried it in GW2.


WoW Hunter > GW2 Ranger in my opinion. I much preferred the hunter, alot more fun to play - the pets didnt have such god awful AI and the pets actually looked cool with all the rares, exotics and everything.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah. I only mentioned WoW because I liked a ranged char with a pet so I tried it in GW2.
> 
> 
> 
> WoW Hunter > GW2 Ranger in my opinion. I much preferred the hunter, alot more fun to play - the pets didnt have such god awful AI and the pets actually looked cool with all the rares, exotics and everything.
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Agreed.


The Hunter just felt fluid, even with the fact some of the attacks you couldnt move it still felt more fluid and more natural then the Ranger - just something about it. The fact that all the Ranger pets are moronic and REALLY ugly doesnt help either. I tried and tried to like playing a Ranger (i love pets ^^) i just couldnt - that was something that i LOVED about wow, so much choice when it came to Hunter pets in Guild Wars 2 its VERY limited it wouldnt be that much of a problem if the pets: A. Werent morons and B. Looked cool.

Meanwhile. Been getting back into my Ele, SPvp is so much fun with her. I am running a Earth/Air build but mostly stay in Air, Dual Daggers feels kinda like a magic Thief







Got insane Crit Chance, without boons its like 55-60% and with my build i can break 80%+ with my rotation


----------



## Zen00

Just posted this on the Ranger forums.

So I soloed a champion abomination today (level 80) and just wanted to give some feedback on the fight with my Ranger, but first the video.



Now as it turns out dodging and slows were the most important part of this battle. I used shortbow #4 and the ice trap as often as possible to keep the monster away from me, kiting as usual.

However what was annoying during this whole battle was my pet. First off because it's an abomination both of my pets utility skills were useless and so were their knockdowns. In the end the pets became nothing more than a pinata for the abomination to charge his fury off of. This is prime evidence of a need for a permanent stow option for pets, as in this case the pet is more of a liability than a help. Yes, I could have used some other pets, but generally people don't always spend 10 minutes preparing before rushing into a battle. They take what they have and run with it, ala me in this video. However the pets would again have been relegated to the role of passive buffers for me during the fight and all the pet DPS would still have been lost.

There needs to be a permanent stow option that gives you a +25% power buff (plus additional effect for the pet stowed) for situations when using a pet is unadvisable or down right stupid, and there aren't just a few of these situations, it happens all the time in dungeons or other team/group events. Pet/Minions may be fine right now for single play, but as a group item, they are not worth it and in general make a bad showing of the ranger class in total.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Shaba

I like both the vids. I think it is time that all OCN members post their character names so we can know who is who in the guild. My main (99.5% of the time I am on):

Jerlle - Guardian


----------



## FLCLimax

- Rend Bloodmaw -charr warrior
- Llefelys - sylvari ranger
- Little Gundam - asura guardian
- Proud Warrior Race - norn engineer
- Bunny Ears Lawyer - human mesmer
- Necro Nympho Maniac - asura necromancer


----------



## Jayjr1105

Whats a good free fraps alternative? To record more than 30 seconds that is...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Whats a good free fraps alternative? To record more than 30 seconds that is...


if it doesn't cause any conflict/instability with other stuff, MSI afterburner.

My characters:

Koyomi K - Sylvari Warrior
Nightborne - Sylvari Mesmer
Elf and Zwolf - Human Thief
Alita Wolfe - Norn Guardian
Asu Rah - The Original Asura Guardian TM


----------



## thelamacmdr

Err...
Tosaka
Thelamacmdr
The lama cmdr
The llama cmdr
Captain tosk
Awesome
King
Dear leader


----------



## Obrien

you only need to add the account name iirc:

Obrien.5026 (Lord Falkenstein)


----------



## staryoshi

I love my Ranger. She's the main character I play these days. My PvE build is 20/30/20/0/0 (same for WvW) and my SPvP build is 10/30/30/0/0. For PvE/Dungeons I use Greatsword/Longbow and in SPvP I use shortbow/greatsword with a heavy conditions emphasis (Shortbow/Traps/Entangle). Once you learn how to pet dance, as I call it (swapping pets often and using their F2 skills when possible) you can be fairly proficient both in PvE and vs player. I play my ranger as a jack-of-all-trades which means I'm not specialized in anything, but I have a good bit of fun thanks to the variety. It's far from the most powerful class, but it's not totally helpless









Oh, and the Fern Hound is my favorite pet due to its awesome appearance. (I like the canines due to their skill-sets, too)


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I love my Ranger. She's the main character I play these days. My PvE build is 20/30/20/0/0 (same for WvW) and my SPvP build is 10/30/30/0/0. For PvE/Dungeons I use Greatsword/Longbow and in SPvP I use shortbow/greatsword with a heavy conditions emphasis (Shortbow/Traps/Entangle). Once you learn how to pet dance, as I call it (swapping pets often and using their F2 skills when possible) you can be fairly proficient both in PvE and vs player. I play my ranger as a jack-of-all-trades which means I'm not specialized in anything, but I have a good bit of fun thanks to the variety. It's far from the most powerful class, but it's not totally helpless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Fern Hound is my favorite pet due to its awesome appearance. (I like the canines due to their skill-sets, too)


Did you play thief? I love bows and arrows and I use them in every game that has them but I also love being stealth, sneaking from behind and nuking enemy down in second, that's apparently thief. Which do you like more?


----------



## Jayjr1105

When does the thief get "fun" with stealth and all that. I was getting bored and stopped around lvl 7 or so.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> When does the thief get "fun" with stealth and all that. I was getting bored and stopped around lvl 7 or so.


I imagine they laugh their heads off when they're in WvW and there's 10 people trying to kill you, shooting off AoE's everywhere everytime you go into stealth, and when not in stealth you just keep running around in circles keep them all entertained, so on.

I swear, I just recently fell for this for a couple of minutes before I realized he's just trolling us. So I went to where the action really was. 10 minutes later I come back and I find they were still trying to kill him.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My Mesmer, Luna Illusioniraya. Currently lvl 62. Weapons are Greatsword and Sword/Focus.
I use pretty much the same build throughout WvWvW, S/TPvp and PvE(rarely do that much of)

My Current build is:

Domination(10) : IV
Dueling(25): II, X
Inspiration(5): None
Illusions(30) II, III, XI


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> When does the thief get "fun" with stealth and all that. I was getting bored and stopped around lvl 7 or so.


Thieves in WvW and sPvP are the most trollingest class and the one that everyone hates the most because you can't see them coming.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Thieves in WvW and sPvP are the most trollingest class and the one that everyone hates the most because you can't see them coming.


More down to the fact they get to abuse a broken mechanic that MANY people mentioned during the BETA events and simply wasnt fixed. Stealth in general has issues and in the hands of a thief they are even worse thanks to the fact they have so many Stealth options, with the delays to stealth and characters taking longer to reappear then they really do it makes it so Thiefs can stealth and come out of stealth and attack people without being seen and then go back into stealth. It does seem to be SLOWLY getting sorted, plus the fact they have BS high burst damage, combined with all the stuns, and stealth bugs make them stronger then they should be


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Thieves in WvW and sPvP are the most trollingest class and the one that everyone hates the most because you can't see them coming.


What lvl do you get stealth where you can stay stealth?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What lvl do you get stealth where you can stay stealth?


Contrary to popular belief.... you can't. Thieves are not the GW2 equivalent to WoW Rogues.. no perma stealth option for joo.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah from what I've seen it wears off. And if you boost your cool down to make it quicker then you can go stealth quickly again. Annoying.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Contrary to popular belief.... you can't. Thieves are not the GW2 equivalent to WoW Rogues.. no perma stealth option for joo.


Technically but with the issues with the appearance from stealth seen quite a few builds based around that and using the culling issues to stay in* Stealth for along time

* Not technically "in" stealth, just appears that way due to culling issues


----------



## Shaba

I just wish you could AOE thieves out of stealth. It is dumb that you cant. if you can and I am just failing, that is better then not being able to.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I just wish you could AOE thieves out of stealth. It is dumb that you cant. if you can and I am just failing, that is better then not being able to.


It doesn't bring them out of stealth but it does still do damage to them so that they can't return to full health when they come back.

Also I just seen this video and it offers some outstanding tips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq8BJrmrUaU&safe=active

The comments under the video do too.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It doesn't bring them out of stealth but it does still do damage to them so that they can't return to full health when they come back.
> 
> Also I just seen this video and it offers some outstanding tips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq8BJrmrUaU&safe=active
> 
> The comments under the video do too.


I will check it out when I get home tonight. Thanks for the find







Says something about the class when you gotta make a vid on how to best survive/beat them lol. Im not saying they are broken but still...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

As soon as i see a Thief stealth on my Ele i use Shocking Aura on myself with also gives me swiftness so i can try and speed away. On my Mesmer i got a few options. I love that you can bring up clones on dodge while being in the stealth from Decoy, tricked quite a few people lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It doesn't bring them out of stealth but it does still do damage to them so that they can't return to full health when they come back.
> 
> Also I just seen this video and it offers some outstanding tips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq8BJrmrUaU&safe=active
> 
> The comments under the video do too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will check it out when I get home tonight. Thanks for the find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says something about the class when you gotta make a vid on how to best survive/beat them lol. Im not saying they are broken but still...
Click to expand...

Nah, the same person made videos for other classes as well. He said in the beginning of that one that he was tired of hearing people complain so he made a video. It goes into depth of what builds they tend to concentrate on for pvp and what skills are commonly used, how they're used, what their cool downs are. Also focus on what to do in each cases. It's mostly warrior vs thief but a lot of good lessons can be taken out to be used for other classes.

What I learned from the video is why they seem to always be invisible is because they have like 4 or 5 skills they can use.

And a big one I learned is when there's a house with a ring around it, they have to stay inside the ring to stay invisible. But then they could also do another skill and exit out while staying invisible. I did not know this.

I'm half tempted to try the thieves class just to learn about them.


----------



## Lokster1

WvW updates are being pushed back until March (at least) and some other details about whats being worked on: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/pvp/wuvwuv/Upcoming-WvW-Updates

February update: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/february-2013/

Looking forward to seeing what the guild missions are!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ugh I have to do more stuff with you guys? Fine...if it must be so it must be so. Speaking of which, I'm starting up guild WvW ssuicide run groups if anyone is interested send me mail in game.


----------



## Krusher33

What's a WvW suicide run?


----------



## Zen00

I'd also be interested in anyone who wants to start a tournament team, tPvP.

I'm working with another guild on one right now, but if some others would like to join one for our guild, that would be nice.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's a WvW suicide run?


Lots and lots of death while trying to hit supply camps..because were too small for forts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I'd also be interested in anyone who wants to start a tournament team, tPvP.
> 
> I'm working with another guild on one right now, but if some others would like to join one for our guild, that would be nice.


That'd be cool to do, any role that needs to be filled?


----------



## Zen00

I can 1v1, hold the natural position, fairly well. We'd need a bunker for one. I'm not hard core enough to know what else is needed though.

As for taking a tower, we can easily do that. Taking camps is solo/duo work, our guild working together (5-10 people) can easily take a tower, as long as a heavy response doesn't show up.


----------



## Lokster1

I'm really good at running away and saving my own skin!! If you need that position filled =D


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's a WvW suicide run?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of death while trying to hit supply camps..because were too small for forts.
Click to expand...

I see... will that help completing the monthlies?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I'm really good at running away and saving my own skin!! If you need that position filled =D


Sounds like me a lot of time, lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Hmm I think I could bunker ele..or engi.

You overestimate the show up if the guild, with everyones times that they play, I'm expecting 4-5 per wvw run?..maybe more on good days.


----------



## Zen00

Well, 5 is good enough for most things. At least we'd not be killed by randoms while taking camps.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok but what are the benefits?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok but what are the benefits?


WvW is the quickest place to obtain your daily achievements. It is also one of the quickest karma farms if you do it right.


----------



## Krusher33

Oooh, well geez! Here I have been trying to get them in Cursed Shores!


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok but what are the benefits?


Doing stuff with your guild!! Isn't that benefit enough?!?!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok but what are the benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing stuff with your guild!! Isn't that benefit enough?!?!
Click to expand...

No! Y'all are nut cases.


----------



## dr.evil

i buy my copy today downloading


----------



## Shaba

I am 100% down for some WvW!! My WvW typically ends up with me dying anyways so suicide runs sound right up my alley. I am pretty sure that we can do really well if we run around with 5 guys. Most big zergs are running towards the next keep/tower that is being attacked so they ignore (for the most part) the smaller group that is on the other side of the map. If all else fails, we can just camp the jumping puzzle









Since this is the picture thread, here is a lovely picture of our own Rend being "awkward" with someone in chat. It may be hard to read but enjoy


----------



## Krusher33

Ha ha! I would have said "get a room!"


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I am 100% down for some WvW!! My WvW typically ends up with me dying anyways so suicide runs sound right up my alley. I am pretty sure that we can do really well if we run around with 5 guys. Most big zergs are running towards the next keep/tower that is being attacked so they ignore (for the most part) the smaller group that is on the other side of the map. If all else fails, we can just camp the jumping puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is the picture thread, here is a lovely picture of our own Rend being "awkward" with someone in chat. It may be hard to read but enjoy


i can explain!


----------



## Krusher33

Ok so y'all tease me on these suicide runs in WvW but no one is on when i'm on?!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok so y'all tease me on these suicide runs in WvW but no one is on when i'm on?!


No one responded to the MotD so it's a bit difficult to get things together...


----------



## Krusher33

What's MotD?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's MotD?


message of the day


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's MotD?


message of the day

[edit ]

if mod sees please delete double post.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh, ha! never saw it.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh, ha! never saw it.


Well if i ever come up with a proper time where everyone can participate, or at least of of us, then I'll set an exact time and date but until such time it's better not to make any promises I guess.


----------



## dr.evil

what origin world overclock.net play???


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> what origin world overclock.net play???


the server? fort aspenwood


----------



## Lokster1

I just out that we have a guild bank last night, whatever that is?!?


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> the server? fort aspenwood


thanks i am new yesterday grab the game


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh, ha! never saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if i ever come up with a proper time where everyone can participate, or at least of of us, then I'll set an exact time and date but until such time it's better not to make any promises I guess.
Click to expand...

For me I usually not on till 10pm central and goal to get off by midnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I just out that we have a guild bank last night, whatever that is?!?


Yup. Something to raid then leave guild.


----------



## Lokster1

PVE Build editor, best one I've found so far to look at different build/equipment setups

http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> PVE Build editor, best one I've found so far to look at different build/equipment setups
> 
> http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/


best build calculator by FAR. thanks.

edit: some of the numbers a way off. I put my current build in and it's very different in some areas.

edit 2: refreshed and it's fine. great build editor.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I haven't played in a while, OK since October







, but I'm thinking of coming back. My 2 favorite classes were Necromancer (minion master) and Guardian. Have minions been buffed any or do they still just plain...suck?


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't tried it since last update but a month ago they still die easy and condition damage didn't add much if anything to their damage.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> PVE Build editor, best one I've found so far to look at different build/equipment setups
> 
> http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/


This is pretty good but I've noticed one flaw...I can't save the resulting build







so it's great for theorycrafting and then immediately implementing it or keeping the tab open and never closing it.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> This is pretty good but I've noticed one flaw...I can't save the resulting build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's great for theorycrafting and then immediately implementing it or keeping the tab open and never closing it.


Contact us at the bottom left of the page, you should suggest that =D


----------



## eviltommyng

how do i sign up to join the guild?


----------



## Zen00

Post your character name or account name for GW2, and ask to join.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Contact us at the bottom left of the page, you should suggest that =D


Well I checked their "Planned features" and saving is one of them so no need to beat a dead horse


----------



## Cataclysmo

im so tempted to buy this game right now. i loved the story and detail in the first one i played for hours and hours. i havent played gw2 tho i heard mixed reviews.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> im so tempted to buy this game right now. i loved the story and detail in the first one i played for hours and hours. i havent played gw2 tho i heard mixed reviews.


I think it's a great game. However, it is nothing like GW1. If you go in expecting that you will be severely disappointed, which is probably what happened to those mixed reivews.


----------



## Cataclysmo

well im not expecting gw1 just great lore and good combat/crafting/exploring and pvp. my favorite mmo ever would have to be pre bc wow


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> well im not expecting gw1 just great lore and good combat/crafting/exploring and pvp. my favorite mmo ever would have to be pre bc wow


The lore compared to GW1 is lacking imo. I loved the story in GW1 and played through it multiple times as a result but GW2 doesn't have that same feel to it, it's good don't get me wrong but it's still just not the same as it used to be. That being said, I don't think you'll regret buying the game since there's not subscription and there's often some good deals for the game that'll make it even more worthwhile.


----------



## Layo

Is there a list od daily etc. achievements? Do I get anything valuable/usefull from them as a lvl 1 with 30 minutes into the game?


----------



## rock2702

How do I roleplay in gw2?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I haven't played in a while, OK since October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm thinking of coming back. My 2 favorite classes were Necromancer (minion master) and Guardian. Have minions been buffed any or do they still just plain...suck?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't tried it since last update but a month ago they still die easy and condition damage didn't add much if anything to their damage.


Minion Masters dont incorporate much Condition damage, I have a Condition Based build it can tear teams apart in pvp especially when i can convert Boons into conditions and then spread them to everyone else especially great against Bunker Guardians and Engineers. I yhave never played a Minion Master, the games AI is diabolical when it comes to Pets/Minions :/


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Is there a list od daily etc. achievements? Do I get anything valuable/usefull from them as a lvl 1 with 30 minutes into the game?


The big benefit of doing dailies is for the karma jugs. It's a consumable item for a lot of karma which is a unique currency that's pretty hard to stockpile.


----------



## Obrien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> How do I roleplay in gw2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


This, is where all the links to the assorted rp sites are. First one is the main one. There's a server iirc its Tarnished Coast but don't quote me on that. I'd rather get something done than sit in a puddle naked pretending I'm doing something. I have dungeons and dragons on Saturday nights for that.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> The lore compared to GW1 is lacking imo. I loved the story in GW1 and played through it multiple times as a result but GW2 doesn't have that same feel to it, it's good don't get me wrong but it's still just not the same as it used to be. That being said, I don't think you'll regret buying the game since there's not subscription and there's often some good deals for the game that'll make it even more worthwhile.


I agree that the lore is lacking a bit. Also, the continuation from GW1 lore is kinda lacking. For isntance, what the heck happened to the Scepter of Orr?


----------



## Layo

Hey guys,
I've finally got back to playing GW2. I'm playing as Sylvan ranger with tiger as pet, rose level from 2 to almost 5 and did the quest with reviving fellow sylvans and hunting trolls while my friend's pet turns against us. I've got pretty excited for the game and I would like to ask few things as I don't have enough time to google them now.
I've been seeing red triangles (something like area you might be interested in) but everytime I went there I found nothing except some useless civilians, what is their purpose? How does the damage work? I have like 125-160 damage bow since level 1 and I hit around 10-20, 40 when I crit and 900-1100 with the best weapons in game doesn't seem like big improvement at level 80. I know they give some extra stats but I don't understand that yet. With my bow I have 5 different "skills" which took me around 15-20 minutes to unlock them all but they arn't really usefull. Will I have them whole game and will they eventually become usefull? I did some daily achievements and I got some karma (not sure how many), what is it usefull for?
I've seen some complaints on pet becoming useless. My tiger is so far somehow tanking most of the stuff I attack, why don't people like them?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've finally got back to playing GW2. I'm playing as Sylvan ranger with tiger as pet, rose level from 2 to almost 5 and did the quest with reviving fellow sylvans and hunting trolls while my friend's pet turns against us. I've got pretty excited for the game and I would like to ask few things as I don't have enough time to google them now.
> I've been seeing red triangles (something like area you might be interested in) but everytime I went there I found nothing except some useless civilians, what is their purpose? How does the damage work? I have like 125-160 damage bow since level 1 and I hit around 10-20, 40 when I crit and 900-1100 with the best weapons in game doesn't seem like big improvement at level 80. I know they give some extra stats but I don't understand that yet. With my bow I have 5 different "skills" which took me around 15-20 minutes to unlock them all but they arn't really usefull. Will I have them whole game and will they eventually become usefull? I did some daily achievements and I got some karma (not sure how many), what is it usefull for?
> I've seen some complaints on pet becoming useless. My tiger is so far somehow tanking most of the stuff I attack, why don't people like them?


Might the red triangles be the karma merchants that sell gear/miscellaneous items?

Dmg has several formulas relating to critical hits, critical chance, armor, condition dmgs as well as any boons from things like might, food and potions. If you want more information:
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Damage

As for pets being useless, it's mainly the AI that people complain about. Or rather that's what I hear most often, someone else might be able to provide more information.


----------



## Krusher33

No I think he's referring to the viewpoint vistas. Usually you look up and see this ray of light going up. The objective is to figure out how to get up there and press F. Most of them are pretty easy. There are a few that are quite tricky and I admit, I've used youtube to cheat on them.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Hi guys! Just bought GW2 this weekend, been playing as a Sylvani Thief and the game has been really great so far, first MMO I've played in a long time. The game seems really complex though, but I'm learning more and more very quickly which I like.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hi guys! Just bought GW2 this weekend, been playing as a Sylvani Thief and the game has been really great so far, first MMO I've played in a long time. The game seems really complex though, but I'm learning more and more very quickly which I like.


Keys to success: dodge, dodge, kite kite kite, dodge, kite kite profit

edit: modified keys to success - be a tank and just stand there and swing your hammer and soak up all the damage


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hi guys! Just bought GW2 this weekend, been playing as a Sylvani Thief and the game has been really great so far, first MMO I've played in a long time. The game seems really complex though, but I'm learning more and more very quickly which I like.


Step 1: join a good guild, perhaps one from a community that you like to frequent like say ohhhh idk...you decide ;-)


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Step 1: join a good guild, perhaps one from a community that you like to frequent like say ohhhh idk...you decide ;-)


Step 2: Become the guild leaders personal slave!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Keys to success: dodge, dodge, kite kite kite, dodge, kite kite profit
> 
> edit: modified keys to success - be a tank and just stand there and swing your hammer and soak up all the damage


Hes a thief, just abuse the games broken mechanic when it comes to stealth. "Stack" attacks Steal and Backstab can be used at the same time, so start with Backstab, instantly press steal and boon from Stealth 10-15,000+ and then just spam HS thats pretty much all you need to do when you are a thief....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Step 2: Become the guild leaders personal slave!


I don't deal with the slaves, I let other peoples do that for me! I merely talk to those I deem worthy.


----------



## dr.evil

i want to know something this will be good for gw2

990fx extreme4
fx-8320
8gb ram
hd 6870

i will be able to play smooth? 1680x1050


----------



## Zen00

By the way, I would like to set up my first dungeon tutorial with people for this Saturday, 6 PM MST. I will take people through Ascalonian Catacombs on Story mode. Please state in this thread if you intend on coming.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I would love to join the OCN guild but I think I'm in the wrong world. I joined Stormbluff Isle because I didn't really think the world mattered, but turns out I was wrong.

Also, this game doesn't seem to perform very well does it? I am running SLI 670s and my GPU usage stays relatively low, about 60% on each if I'm lucky. This game has been out for a couple months now, you'd think they would've optimized it a little more.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> I would love to join the OCN guild but I think I'm in the wrong world. I joined Stormbluff Isle because I didn't really think the world mattered, but turns out I was wrong.
> 
> Also, this game doesn't seem to perform very well does it? I am running SLI 670s and my GPU usage stays relatively low, about 60% on each if I'm lucky. This game has been out for a couple months now, you'd think they would've optimized it a little more.


The server doesn't matter except in the case of playing WvW, you have to be on that specific server to play on their team.

As for performance, it's not the best, but my 5770 is chugging along at medium settings just fine, so...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

OK cool, can I join just by filling out the form in the OP?

Also, I did some testing, and it looks like I might be getting a CPU bottleneck. My CPU load goes to 100% a lot, while my GPUs stay around 60%. Also something I found is if I set my display settings to Windowed Fullscreen my GPUs each hit 100% load, but I don't actually get any frame rate boost. If I just set it to my fullscreen resolution (4120x1024), I get about the same framerate but only 60% load on the GPUs.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> OK cool, can I join just by filling out the form in the OP?
> 
> Also, I did some testing, and it looks like I might be getting a CPU bottleneck. My CPU load goes to 100% a lot, while my GPUs stay around 60%. Also something I found is if I set my display settings to Windowed Fullscreen my GPUs each hit 100% load, but I don't actually get any frame rate boost. If I just set it to my fullscreen resolution (4120x1024), I get about the same framerate but only 60% load on the GPUs.


Yeah I get a CPU bottleneck too but it's not so extreme that I get under 60fps so I don't mind. You should be getting a better FPS than I do though..

Also, yes guild sign up sheet in the OP is checked weekly now so ..yeah ^_^ PM's / posting it in here works as well since I check this more often.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> By the way, I would like to set up my first dungeon tutorial with people for this Saturday, 6 PM MST. I will take people through Ascalonian Catacombs on Story mode. Please state in this thread if you intend on coming.


don''t need no tutorials but i'm willing to tag along to help out.


----------



## Krusher33

Who was it that I played with last night in AC? That was the fastest run of 3 that I have ever done.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Who was it that I played with last night in AC? That was the fastest run of 3 that I have ever done.


that was me, i hear that alot.


----------



## Krusher33

Ha. I might try again tonight. I'll try not to run into dang spikes again.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Could I ask one more question? How do you guys recommend getting the best gear in this game? If I want the best pistols for my thief, am I best off crafting them or getting them some other way? And if what I have read so far is true, this isn't actually a gear-based game. But if it isn't gear based, what is the base? How do people get the best possible characters? (I realize there is a lot of skill involved too, but I'm not talking about only that).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Could I ask one more question? How do you guys recommend getting the best gear in this game? If I want the best pistols for my thief, am I best off crafting them or getting them some other way? And if what I have read so far is true, this isn't actually a gear-based game. But if it isn't gear based, what is the base? How do people get the best possible characters? (I realize there is a lot of skill involved too, but I'm not talking about only that).


The game is more skill based if anything if you ask me. Of course having exotic gear gives you the upper hand but it is by no means a game breaker if you don't have it. That being said: I prefer working towards my gear through doing dungeons provided they have the stats that I want since it gives me something to do in the game and helps save/make money in the process. Plus, I like that feeling of accomplishment when I get better gear.


----------



## Shaba

Just got Nvidia surround..freaking sweet!!!!! sad part, now I want another GPU and to put them both under water







it never ends...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Just got Nvidia surround..freaking sweet!!!!! sad part, now I want another GPU and to put them both under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it never ends...


Done,


And done!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Lookin' good! One day I aspire to have 3 monitors in Surround or Eyefinity.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh, don't make me jealous you fools. It's not nice to boast.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Done,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait...where's the power? What magical cards these must be!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, don't make me jealous you fools. It's not nice to boast.


....Have you looked around recently? Do you KNOW where you are? There's a really high probability that the person that posts after you has a much nicer, more expensive etc etc set up and system with more monitors than you...I am not one of those people :'(


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Done,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...where's the power? What magical cards these must be!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, don't make me jealous you fools. It's not nice to boast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....Have you looked around recently? Do you KNOW where you are? There's a really high probability that the person that posts after you has a much nicer, more expensive etc etc set up and system with more monitors than you...I am not one of those people :'(
Click to expand...

Yes you are with your damn 2500K @ 4.7ghz.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Wait...where's the power? What magical cards these must be!!


Hehe... woops. That was taken before I wired everything up, hopefully this gives you a better idea


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Who was it that I played with last night in AC? That was the fastest run of 3 that I have ever done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> that was me, i hear that alot.


I was with you all as well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hehe... woops. That was taken before I wired everything up, hopefully this gives you a better idea


Yeah, a much better idea of how much better your rig looks than mine







I just put everything into my new case and now BOOM you show up -_-


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hehe... woops. That was taken before I wired everything up, hopefully this gives you a better idea


Corsair 650D? 2x GTX 670? I am rocking the same case, PSU and video card if thats true. I just need to get another one and put it under water.

What 200mm Rad is up front? Phobya? Did you have to do any modding to get it to fit?

I am looking to do a tube res build with the whole Bitfenix res and pump top mod. My potential plan is pump--200 mm rad--gpu 1 --gpu 2---120 mm rad--cpu---240 mm rad--res. The only thing stopping me from doing it is $$$$$$.

Nice build BTW.


----------



## WoodiE

I used to play WoW for a few years but haven't played it or really any other game for the last year or so and just purchased GW2 last night and downloading it now.

I've never played GW1 and am looking for any input you guys can give a noobie like me.

I'm only about 50% downloaded now.


----------



## Zen00

I tried WoW with the free trial last month to see how it compares to GW2. I have to say GW2 is much better overall.

GW2 is much more action based that WoW. Most of the skills can be used on the move and actively identifying skills and dodging them is required for high end play.


----------



## Krusher33

There's a lot of automatics and quicker cool downs in WoW. In GW2 you have to be more careful at timing your skills and using the dodges (or counter-attacks) to stay alive.

And gathering and crafting isn't a waste of time like it was in WoW. You do level up some while doing so after you learn how to do them. And unlike WoW, you can gather everything. I do and sell the mats that does not go with my crafting skills.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I used to play WoW for a few years but haven't played it or really any other game for the last year or so and just purchased GW2 last night and downloading it now.
> 
> I've never played GW1 and am looking for any input you guys can give a noobie like me.
> 
> I'm only about 50% downloaded now.


Well don't worry about playing GW1, GW2 is a very different game, the only reason why it is a '2' is that it is in the same world as 1 was.

As for being comparable to WoW, there is no holy-trinity in this game (ie. no tank/healer/dps setup). All classes have a heal, no real aggro per say (so no real tank), and the ability to actively dodge incoming damage makes this game much different than most previous MMOs. Also the fact that you dont tag mobs in this game makes it better to help out other players as you could get items from anything you kill even if someone else attacked it first.

BTW we are on Fort Aspenwood if you want to be where the majority of the guild is.


----------



## Sir Beregond

For aggro, don't enemies tend to target people with (was it high or low?) toughness? Or am I way off base here?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> For aggro, don't enemies tend to target people with (was it high or low?) toughness? Or am I way off base here?


This is the closest thing I found to what I see for aggro

Aggro Mechanics (Simplified version)
One significant hurdle stands between me and my utopia: how does aggro work? After some testing and fact gathering, I believe the following factors come into play
1) First sight
2) Proximity
3) Damage
4) Shield
5) Support via healing/boon/res
6) Toughness
7) Remaining health
8) Luck (it's truly random sometimes)

Source: http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/74664-the-aggro-magnet-guardian-how-to-be-a-tank/


----------



## Krusher33

Who the hell knows? I think it just goes after the one they hate most for some reason.


----------



## Shaba

I think they target the prettiest which is why I am always getting aggroed by the Troll in Queensdale.







Nah but seriously, I think the troll loves me because he ALWAYS targets me and chases me even if like 15 people are hitting him


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I think they target the prettiest which is why I am always getting aggroed by the Troll in Queensdale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah but seriously, I think the troll loves me because he ALWAYS targets me and chases me even if like 15 people are hitting him


This^ My ele is ALWAYS getting harassed in Cursed Shore, Arah and Fractals...it's like a brutal sexual assault targetted at one team member









But no really i tend to find that whoever aggros first will get the aggro, but then SOME AI will switch to the person with the least overall survivability. I still think they put different AI mechanics into different mobs and bosses to honest.


----------



## Zen00

Pet mechanics with the Ranger insure that when I'm in a party I will gain aggro.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Could I ask one more question? How do you guys recommend getting the best gear in this game? If I want the best pistols for my thief, am I best off crafting them or getting them some other way? And if what I have read so far is true, this isn't actually a gear-based game. But if it isn't gear based, what is the base? How do people get the best possible characters? (I realize there is a lot of skill involved too, but I'm not talking about only that).


Could I bump this? How do some of you other guys get gear?


----------



## Zen00

Craft it, farm it from dungeons or events, karma, or random drops. The trading post is your friend for cheap green gear.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm saving up my Laurels to get some.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Could I bump this? How do some of you other guys get gear?


I could have sworn I replied to that already...I'll repost it below I guess in case you missed it
Quote:


> The game is more skill based if anything if you ask me. Of course having exotic gear gives you the upper hand but it is by no means a game breaker if you don't have it. That being said: I prefer working towards my gear through doing dungeons provided they have the stats that I want since it gives me something to do in the game and helps save/make money in the process. Plus, I like that feeling of accomplishment when I get better gear.


----------



## Krusher33

I think he was looking for additional opinions. But you summed it up so well I didn't have a response.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Want exotic gear(armor)? Dungeons, dungeons and dungeons. Of all the methods to get exotic gear(armor) this is by far the best one. Have a nice day.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I could have sworn I replied to that already...I'll repost it below I guess in case you missed it


Yeah I saw your post I was just looking for some other opinions. Thank you though!


----------



## Layo

While gathering, can I collect all the items with some button or do I really need to click them all?


----------



## Krusher33

There's a hot key. I can't remember what it is because I have it set to auto loot all in the game settings.


----------



## Zen00

When you gather you automatically get them if you set the option to auto-loot. No real reason not to, so do it.


----------



## Layo

Oooh, thanks! Will do it tomorow, off to bed now.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/february-2013/


----------



## Krusher33

Yay for selectable achievements.


----------



## Zen00

Since I spend about 80% of my time in PvP and WvW, can I get control over the guild influence so that I can start claiming points for out guild and putting up buffs, etc.?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Since I spend about 80% of my time in PvP and WvW, can I get control over the guild influence so that I can start claiming points for out guild and putting up buffs, etc.?


Yeah, I'll set up a rank for the PvP folk. If you can send me a mail in game to remind me that'd help since I'm not home atm


----------



## thelamacmdr

Double post


----------



## Shaba

I am glad that they are finally going to have preview in the TP!!!! I am super excited about this!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just found out about the /age command, I've owned the game for a week now and I already have 28 hours! That's four hours a day! Forgot how much I loved MMOs I guess, GW2 is the first game in a while that I actually get excited about sitting down and playing.


----------



## Shaba

I am kinda afraid to type that. I will do it when I get home just so I can cry about how much time I have spent on the game.


----------



## FLCLimax

from twitter:
Colin: There will be 5 types of guild missions built with influence. Bounty is one of them, available in different difficulties #foodwars

Colin: Modifications to the commander book are coming, with more features. Will remain character bound #foodwars

Colin: Looking at new player experiences and continually making the game accessible for them as it launches in new regions #foodwars

Colin: WvW updates will not introduce new skills. Will bring passive abilities aimed towards group play eg. Extra supply #foodwars

Colin: All the bosses in AC have been completely rebuilt for the February release. Some of the open world champions will be too

Colin: Orange swords in WvW won't show if there are less than ~25 people after February's update (unsure exact number) #foodwars

@PoisonedAce Nope, just more interesting and less boring. Think of fractals encounters. ~Tilion [regarding AC]

Colin: Guild missions will be taking place in Southsun Cove #foodwars

Colin: There will be other legendaries in the future. Priority is resolving ways to get precursors, including the scavenger hunt 1/2

Colin: Possibility of new legendary types (ie not weapons) and combinations. #foodwars


----------



## Krusher33

What's with #foodwars?


----------



## FLCLimax

some twitter tag.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What's with #foodwars?


They're redesigning the whole game. Instead of elementalists casting meteor shower, they'll cast meatball shower. Instead of Guardians and their binding chains, they use spaghetti. Hundred blades warrior? Nah, suck my spinning pineapple.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> They're redesigning the whole game. Instead of elementalists casting meteor shower, they'll cast meatball shower. Instead of Guardians and their binding chains, they use spaghetti. Hundred blades warrior? Nah, suck my spinning pineapple.


Pastamancers and saucerors, oh my!

*No credit taken for the joke, they're real classes in The Kingdom of Loathing*


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Pastamancers and saucerors, oh my!
> 
> *No credit taken for the joke, they're real classes in The Kingdom of Loathing*


Doesn't matter, I loll'd.

Back on topic: Am I actually gonna be able to get members to run these missions with us now? ^_^ Afaik, you can't pug these things.


----------



## Krusher33

You can PUG me anytime baby.


----------



## Shaba

I am down for some sweet sweet guildie event action. mmmmmmm

I have a buddy that wants to join the guild. I told him to join OCN and then post here. We shall see what happens. He is on Yak's Bend at the moment so he will prob have to guest a lot.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I am down for some sweet sweet guildie event action. mmmmmmm
> 
> I have a buddy that wants to join the guild. I told him to join OCN and then post here. We shall see what happens. He is on Yak's Bend at the moment so he will prob have to guest a lot.


He doesn't have to join OCN to join the guild







Anyone can join really....except for him ^ whoever ^ is


----------



## Shaba

I would make a plug that Yak's Bend was the best but in reality, it wasn't.







I concede

I will let him know that all that is required of him is 50% of all gold he makes and his first legendary he makes/gets.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I would make a plug that Yak's Bend was the best but in reality, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I concede
> 
> I will let him know that all that is required of him is 50% of all gold he makes and his first legendary he makes/gets.


LOL, he thinks I only want 50%....


----------



## Shaba

PASSED MY SERVER+ EXAM TODAY!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## FLCLimax

http://dragonseason.com/Front/tabid/124/EntryId/210/Lunch-with-Colin-Johanson.aspx


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://dragonseason.com/Front/tabid/124/EntryId/210/Lunch-with-Colin-Johanson.aspx


Everyone told me "Why don't we spend more of our influence, just use it all up". But I said noooo, we got some good stuff coming up...this is that good stuff. I'm super excited for this.

Also, CONGRATS SHABASHABASHABAAA


----------



## Shaba

^^ Thanks!

I know someone is doing story mode runs of dungeons with people but can we do a run of CoF story? I need to have that sucker unlocked


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> PASSED MY SERVER+ EXAM TODAY!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Is that a CompTIA exam like A+, Network+, etc.?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Is that a CompTIA exam like A+, Network+, etc.?


Yes it is. I just passed my security + last week as well.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yes it is. I just passed my security + last week as well.


Taking my CCENT soon. Eventually CCNA. I'm worried because I hear they are considerably more difficult than CompTIA exams.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Taking my CCENT soon. Eventually CCNA. I'm worried because I hear they are considerably more difficult than CompTIA exams.


I've seen the practice tests for them and CCNA and the like are significantly more comprehensive/specific


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/leah-rivera-on-new-guild-missions/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/leah-rivera-on-new-guild-missions/


Nice...


----------



## FLCLimax

http://dragonseason.com/Front/tabid/124/EntryId/211/Lunch-with-Colin-Johanson-Part-II.aspx


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://dragonseason.com/Front/tabid/124/EntryId/211/Lunch-with-Colin-Johanson-Part-II.aspx


I think it's good that they recognize a few of the problems with the game and their development process. Namely: crafting is very limited right now. Hopefully they can expand upon that ^_^


----------



## Zen00

Finally, I've been waiting for a sale on bank slots. Bought 2 and a new character slot as well (made a warrior since they're trendy).


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm super excited for this update!! The only problem I foresee is the ability to gather enough people to complete these since it does seem like they can get quite difficult and need a lot of coordination/teamwork (Hello vent).

I really want to be able to get large groups together perhaps during the weekends or something to do these but the problem is actually getting people to participate







. I think I've identified what I'm doing wrong though so I'm going to try and shoot some ideas off of you guys.

1) Set time and date for those that want to participate if they can.
2) Proper organization, that means coordinating with other members and officers to form several parties if needed with leaders for each so that things can go a bit more smoothly
3) A few more executive decisions instead of getting and okay for every minor detail eg: what missions to challenge, what to unlock etc. I think we run into this problem quite often when trying to get groups together for dungeons x.x

More than a few attempts at coordinating weekly dungeon runs, weekly WvW runs etc have failed miserably from both a lack of organization and the mere fact that some aren't interested,don't have time, and so on. So lemme know what you guys think..


----------



## FLCLimax

I'm going to start Art of War tier 5 when i log on today, we'll be needing that for the Guild Bounty missions.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Art of war is the PvP tree though. I thought they were adding a separate tree for it


----------



## FLCLimax

all i know is this first one is unlocked through art of war.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, looks like GW2 is going to be on sale next week for $30, I need a game I can casually play on and off for a while. I don't have any friends that play this game so if I where to buy it I'd be playing solo most of the time. Is this game still going to be fun to play? I've never played any other MMORPG.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like GW2 is going to be on sale next week for $30, I need a game I can casually play on and off for a while. I don't have any friends that play this game so if I where to buy it I'd be playing solo most of the time. Is this game still going to be fun to play? I've never played any other MMORPG.


Guild Wars 2 is a great game for solo play as well as off and on kind of play. I didn't play for almost two months and jumped right back in where I left off without an issue. I also play off and on and I can attest that you do not have to play with others to have fun.

In the Player vs. Environment (PvE) setting there are two main parts of the game: Personal story and Dynamic events.

You have your own personal story for your character that you can follow and complete. It is like having a single player game inside of the MMO that is just for you. The only other players that can join your personal story are the ones you invite. The personal story takes place inside areas of the game world that are "instanced" just for you.

There is also the overall MMO portion of the game where you will see other players running around participating in world events. You can choose to participate or do your own thing, there is no requirement for a formal invite based party. Simply, you just play the game and everyone else does the same, you all receive experience and loot.

These are good videos to watch in regard to personal story and dynamic events:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 is a great game for solo play as well as off and on kind of play. I didn't play for almost two months and jumped right back in where I left off without an issue. I also play off and on and I can attest that you do not have to play with others to have fun.
> 
> In the Player vs. Environment (PvE) setting there are two main parts of the game: Personal story and Dynamic events.
> 
> You have your own personal story for your character that you can follow and complete. It is like having a single player game inside of the MMO that is just for you. The only other players that can join your personal story are the ones you invite. The personal story takes place inside areas of the game world that are "instanced" just for you.
> 
> There is also the overall MMO portion of the game where you will see other players running around participating in world events. You can choose to participate or do your own thing, there is no requirement for a formal invite based party. Simply, you just play the game and everyone else does the same, you all receive experience and loot.
> 
> These are good videos to watch in regard to personal story and dynamic events:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect! I was looking for more PVE then anything else, thank you.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I played solo and enjoyed it. I got tired of getting invites, so I joined one. I still do a lot of solo stuff with an occasional dungeon run with the OCN guild.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I played solo and enjoyed it. I got tired of getting invites, so I joined one. I still do a lot of solo stuff with an occasional dungeon run with the OCN guild.


Oh please, you enjoy talking to me and having me bug you day in and day out.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Perfect! I was looking for more PVE then anything else, thank you.


You're welcome. Enjoy the game, it is really fun.


----------



## FLCLimax

*http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/basics/complete-guide-guild-missions*

*http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/hands-spirit-watch*


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> *http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/basics/complete-guide-guild-missions*
> 
> *http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/hands-spirit-watch*


And suddenly just like that, Spirit Watch has grasped my attention more than Guild Missions for the time being...50,000 influence is quite a lot to spend x.x and takes a while to earn.

REG: Guild Challenges
Quote:


> It should be noted that this event has never been successfully completed, even by internal testers and developers and although we lasted for a long period of time (4 minutes remaining) we still failed multiple times, even with ArenaNet on hand to help.


----------



## Zen00

Apparently you can get precursor items from doing guild stuff.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I played solo and enjoyed it. I got tired of getting invites, so I joined one. I still do a lot of solo stuff with an occasional dungeon run with the OCN guild.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, you enjoy talking to me and having me bug you day in and day out.
Click to expand...

Ha... if you've been bugging me, I haven't noticed. For some reason in this game I don't notice if anyone is talking. WoW and BF3 gets my attention all the time. I'm not sure what it is this time.

And sorry about my noob moments last night in AC. I did say I suck in dungeons and so I tend to avoid them if possible. But with the fact that I only need 21 more salvage and 2 dungeon runs to complete my monthlies... may as well try. And I want to do them with my lower level necro just to level her up. It has taken me longer to level her up trying to keep up with dailies and monthlies because it takes away my attention from completing missions. Annoying really.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Apparently you can get precursor items from doing guild stuff.


Yes but to be fair, you can get precursors from event chests too :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ha... if you've been bugging me, I haven't noticed. For some reason in this game I don't notice if anyone is talking. WoW and BF3 gets my attention all the time. I'm not sure what it is this time.
> 
> And sorry about my noob moments last night in AC. I did say I suck in dungeons and so I tend to avoid them if possible. But with the fact that I only need 21 more salvage and 2 dungeon runs to complete my monthlies... may as well try. And I want to do them with my lower level necro just to level her up. It has taken me longer to level her up trying to keep up with dailies and monthlies because it takes away my attention from completing missions. Annoying really.


It was like 12 in the morning when we ran it X.X . I was feeling a bit off so clearly, everyone else had to be feeling off too.


----------



## Krusher33

On subject of completing dungeons... anyone on at 10 pm central tonight? I aim to be on by then and complete another dungeon. I'm hoping to complete at least 1 a night in case a night was not successful.

BTW: I used my horn last night for the swiftness add... seems to not last long enough. Where can I get food that will help a buff last longer?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> On subject of completing dungeons... anyone on at 10 pm central tonight? I aim to be on by then and complete another dungeon. I'm hoping to complete at least 1 a night in case a night was not successful.
> 
> BTW: I used my horn last night for the swiftness add... seems to not last long enough. Where can I get food that will help a buff last longer?


Chocolate Oranges, Chocolate Raspberry Cream and Chocolate Omnomberry Cream add 10-20% boon duration but I think the gains are a bit minimal considering that if the swiftness last's like 5 seconds that's about a 1 second gain, maybe a bit over.


----------



## Krusher33

:-/

As much as I like the condition build, I may have to switch back to a build I had before that had increased run speed and the horn just stacked on top of it.


----------



## Zen00

I'll run you through a dungeon, which one do you want?

You're also guaranteed at least 2 rares and 50s per run, so this will go a long way towards collecting all the ecto I need for my legendary.


----------



## Krusher33

Any is fine really. It seems most commonly I end up doing AC's. I guess it's the easiest? I don't think I'll ever do enough to save up for armor sets or anything like that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I'll run you through a dungeon, which one do you want?
> 
> You're also guaranteed at least 2 rares and 50s per run, so this will go a long way towards collecting all the ecto I need for my legendary.


It will if there's enough influence and members around to complete them. There's a cap to the rewards in terms of merits but I wonder what happens after the cap? Can you still keep running the missions?


----------



## FLCLimax

*https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-February-26-2013*


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> *https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-February-26-2013*


yay!!! ill get on to check this out.
haven't had much motivation to get on gw2 lately or rather to play just about any game.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ahhh all those aura nerfs







. Plus now I can't spam dodge to heal in PvP anymore...looks like i'll have to actually be god at the game to do well in PvP now x.x . I'm excited to try out the new AC dungeon runs now...looks like I'll be doing all three tonight :O


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Any is fine really. It seems most commonly I end up doing AC's. I guess it's the easiest? I don't think I'll ever do enough to save up for armor sets or anything like that.


Have you tried CoF? I can do path 1 in less than 10 minutes with a good group, path 2 is around 15. There's your last 2 dungeons for the month in under 30 mins


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Have you tried CoF? I can do path 1 in less than 10 minutes with a good group, path 2 is around 15. There's your last 2 dungeons for the month in under 30 mins


15 min?! O_O Fastest I've ever been able to do CoF is in 23-25 ish minutes thanks to the whole waiting for Magg to drop the bombs deal...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Any is fine really. It seems most commonly I end up doing AC's. I guess it's the easiest? I don't think I'll ever do enough to save up for armor sets or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried CoF? I can do path 1 in less than 10 minutes with a good group, path 2 is around 15. There's your last 2 dungeons for the month in under 30 mins
Click to expand...

What level are those again?

I'm doing terrible with keeping up with what dungeons I have done. There's only 2. 1 is AC and the other... yeah I don't remember.

I wanna get my necro up but I don't wanna miss out on this monthly thing.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 15 min?! O_O Fastest I've ever been able to do CoF is in 23-25 ish minutes thanks to the whole waiting for Magg to drop the bombs deal...


I think I try and block that entire part from my memory.....so I guess I underestimated it a bit (but it seems fast if you can get Magg not to bug out)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What level are those again?
> 
> I'm doing terrible with keeping up with what dungeons I have done. There's only 2. 1 is AC and the other... yeah I don't remember.
> 
> I wanna get my necro up but I don't wanna miss out on this monthly thing.


Explorable mode is 75


----------



## thelamacmdr

And awesome mode is level me!!


----------



## Krusher33

Oh ok, if it's that quick I'll jump on my level 80 Warrior and knock it out.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh ok, if it's that quick I'll jump on my level 80 Warrior and knock it out.


Plus, if you're a warrior you'll probably be able to join one of those "LF 3M Warriors only" groups...


----------



## FLCLimax

Howling King has hyper beam now.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'm sorry about last night as well guys. I was cracking up at how bad we were doing in AC. I'm a noob to dungeons as well. I have the most exp in AC but still that was bad.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Howling King has hyper beam now.


SPECIAL BEAM CANNON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Howling King has hyper beam now.


Did they take path 3's broken hyper beam and give it to Howling King? That angle is hilariously stupid.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh, i'm trying to get on but I've gotta download a silly update?


----------



## Saiyansnake

I just bought GW2 for $30 on Amazon. Can't wait to join the fun when I'm done downloading/updating.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I just bought GW2 for $30 on Amazon. Can't wait to join the fun when I'm done downloading/updating.


Same here, just gotta wait till I get home


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah... after that run in CoF with tos last night, I stuck around. Joined a PUG for another run. It took an hour... and then the final boss was glitched.







That was a freaking waste of time.

And then I didn't realize till last night that I still need 11 more events done for the monthlies.


----------



## Zen00

Events are easy enough, just run around WvW and take all the flag posts, or one of the other random events that are always happening such as the lake quaggan, skritt, centaurs, veterans, etc.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm terrible at the random events thing. I can never find them easily enough. But WvW... I guess join in that.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm terrible at the random events thing. I can never find them easily enough. But WvW... I guess join in that.


Just go to Queensdale and ask in /m for events and wp's, can easily get the rest of your events in a hour


----------



## Krusher33

Ok thanks!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yeah I've found noob zones, or Orr are good for finding events in PvE. WvW is a given, but sometimes queue's are too long, or you jsut aren't in a PvP mood.


----------



## Liman23

Hello,

My elemental is doing great and just finished a warrior. Most like going to start a memser.

I like doing COF. Easy money and it's fast.

On another note, my wife and I (who also plays)... want to join OCN GW2 and will move to the guild's server.

I know it will cost a little, but time for a change.

I take it we register at the following:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E6MQ#gid=0

I'm into WvW, Dungeons, and Events. My wife is PvE,

Agathona - elementalist
Agatech - warrior
Agathena - ranger


----------



## Krusher33

Wish my wife would play the game with me.


----------



## Rakhasa

Have not played since a month or two into release. Have guardians changed in anyway? I've been watching a few videos and everyone seems to be doing something called Fractals now?


----------



## Zen00

Everyone remember to do all the world bosses daily now. You're guaranteed a rare item and many people now get exotics! So yeah, you can see the price of ecto dropping like a stone now.

Once per day per character, FYI.

Event timers for our server, Fort Aspenwood.

http://guildwarstemple.com/dragontimer/events.php?serverKey=111&langKey=en


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Have not played since a month or two into release. Have guardians changed in anyway? I've been watching a few videos and everyone seems to be doing something called Fractals now?


They've changed up some skills with Guardians...last I heard spirit weapons are even more useless than before. Other than that, not sure.


----------



## Degree

How is the game after half a year?
I'm planning on buying but I'm not sure


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> How is the game after half a year?
> I'm planning on buying but I'm not sure


You already heard my two cents in the MMORPG thread but I'll add this. The recent update kind of hits the nail on the head with the fact that most of hte things that are/were wrong with the game are known by the developers and they do actively work on fixes for them. Granted there's a few things that people don't like that are an integral part of the game like the inability to have a plethora of skills available but regardless the game HAS improved greatly since the beta's and launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My elemental is doing great and just finished a warrior. Most like going to start a memser.
> 
> I like doing COF. Easy money and it's fast.
> 
> On another note, my wife and I (who also plays)... want to join OCN GW2 and will move to the guild's server.
> 
> I know it will cost a little, but time for a change.
> 
> I take it we register at the following:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFV6dFI5SkhZR2tYSFpMQUFnNGZ0X1E6MQ#gid=0
> 
> I'm into WvW, Dungeons, and Events. My wife is PvE,
> 
> Agathona - elementalist
> Agatech - warrior
> Agathena - ranger


Yup, I shall add you as soon as I log on this afternoon.


----------



## Unstableiser

GW2 has pretty much been my favourite game since release, and I play a lot of games


----------



## Shaba

I expect this to be a regular occurrence until we all have precursors. 12 FPS during dragon fight? Bring it!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Until we get it? You mean from now until they nerf it regardless of how many precursors we get O_O


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Until we get it? You mean from now until they nerf it regardless of how many precursors we get O_O


I don't think they'll nerf drops.

See, they're adding a lot more ecto sinks into the game (eg the new ascended items) and as such, you need a metric ton load to get all the items, therefor they are ramping up the amount of ecto drops to match the new demand level.


----------



## Unstableiser

Dragon events are always like that, at least on my server


----------



## Krusher33

Behemoth kicked my rig's butt! It dropped down to 16 fps.


----------



## Krusher33

Tomorrow guys... I need 1 more dungeon, 3 more events.

Yeah, yeah, I double posted.


----------



## Zen00

I can help then, as I'm finally done with my testing.


----------



## Krusher33

Awesome. Will between 10pm-12am Central?

I don't wanna go through that PUG thingy again.

As much as I enjoyed getting the rewards from killing those major events... I'm going to ignore them unless I knock out these monthlies quickly.


----------



## Zen00

Yeah, that would be 9PM my time, but it has to be on the clock as I generally go to bed at 10PM (11 your time). Anyways, we'll try the new AC dungeon, see what's changed.


----------



## Krusher33

Great. Be on the look out here during the hour prior. I'll let you know if I can't make it or not. My 2 girls are at that age where they're pushing their boundaries at night. There has been nights where I have to sit in their room and make them stay in their beds till they go to sleep.


----------



## Shaba

Go to Queensdale for the events. Done in under 30 minutes. CoF path 1 for dungeon if your under time crunch.


----------



## FLCLimax

WvW Progression and Culling in one shot:

*http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7169/Guild-Wars-2-What-Marchs-WvW-Patch-Will-Bring.html*


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I was in Queendale last night but I must suck at finding the events because it still took me awhile just to do 1. Several minutes to find it and then many more minutes to finish it. No one else was around. I think they were all off fighting the dragons type events.

And CoF is what I was referring to. I joined a PUG the other night. Took nearly 30 minutes to get to the boss. And then once we were there... the boss turned out to be glitched. The life bar was NOT going down no matter how much damage we did. And then we spent 15 minutes explaining to the noobs (more than me) on how to reset the boss to see if that'll work... but they weren't listening... so I gave up and left after 1 other guy did.

I rather join one of you guys because I have full confidence y'all know what you're doing. But them PUG type group man... just... ugh.


----------



## FLCLimax

ha ha, pugs are always a gamble.


----------



## Krusher33

Zen, just a warning... I'm a bit sleepy so I'll probably be a bit sloppy.


----------



## Zen00

Krusher33, I just remembered, Monthlies reset today at 6PM central.

You'll have to do it before then if you want to make it, sorry.


----------



## Krusher33

Fuuuuuuuu....!!!!!!

*sigh*


----------



## Zen00

You might try passing your account/password onto someone you trust to do it for you, not me though as I'm busy up till 8 central.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> WvW Progression and Culling in one shot:
> 
> *http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7169/Guild-Wars-2-What-Marchs-WvW-Patch-Will-Bring.html*


Maybe with the addition of new ranks you will see cooler armor. the invader armor is somewhat lacking in terms of cool factor. I hope it gets to a point where you could pick out someones rank just by seeing what armor they are wearing. that would be pretty cool


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Maybe with the addition of new ranks you will see cooler armor. the invader armor is somewhat lacking in terms of cool factor. I hope it gets to a point where you could pick out someones rank just by seeing what armor they are wearing. that would be pretty cool


You can see how much time someone has on their hands by looking at their armor...*cough* 2 bolts *cough*

Also, I'm thinking that I can get all of the upgrades completed by Saturday afternoon so I was contemplating that perhaps we could do our very first guild mission run at about 4pm PST, 7 pm EST. If that doesn't work for most people I'll definitely change the time though since...well I can lay out my schedule however I see fit o.o


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You can see how much time someone has on their hands by looking at their armor...*cough* 2 bolts *cough*
> 
> Also, I'm thinking that I can get all of the upgrades completed by Saturday afternoon so I was contemplating that perhaps we could do our very first guild mission run at about 4pm PST, 7 pm EST. If that doesn't work for most people I'll definitely change the time though since...well I can lay out my schedule however I see fit o.o


I may be able to make that time. I would be home from work by then. If I am online, I will be present









The guy with 2 bolts is either a) extremely lucky b) has a TON of time on his hands c) has a guild that helps out a lot (not that we dont) d) has a lot of $$$$ to buy gems to convert to gold

The funny part though, he doesnt do any more damage then the rest of us







(equally specced of course)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Yeah, that would be 9PM my time, but it has to be on the clock as I generally go to bed at 10PM (11 your time). Anyways, we'll try the new AC dungeon, see what's changed.


Since I missed the deadline, I'm not bothering with getting on tonight. I got too much to do around the house anyways.


----------



## Bossman4

I'm torn between this and final fantasy a realm reborn, can't decide whether to buy it for 30$ or not


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> I'm torn between this and final fantasy a realm reborn, can't decide whether to buy it for 30$ or not


If you haven't gotten into the FFIV beta yet I'd say try that first and see how you like it if you can get it. that way you can make an informed decision


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If you haven't gotten into the FFIV beta yet I'd say try that first and see how you like it if you can get it. that way you can make an informed decision


I haven't gotten in yet, i did WoW for years but Mists turned me off with all its dailies requirements. I've always heard that GW2 doesn't have much end game which was a turn off for it. Sigh


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> I haven't gotten in yet, i did WoW for years but Mists turned me off with all its dailies requirements. I've always heard that GW2 doesn't have much end game which was a turn off for it. Sigh


It didn't no but if I'm perfectly honest if you get the game in a month or so recent updates will point to a nice change in the way the game is headed and by the time you hit 80 I'm positive that you'll see some more end game content.


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It didn't no but if I'm perfectly honest if you get the game in a month or so recent updates will point to a nice change in the way the game is headed and by the time you hit 80 I'm positive that you'll see some more end game content.


Does it take a long time to hit 80?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Does it take a long time to hit 80?


It took me about 2 weeks to hit it but there were also those that manage dto hit 80 within the first week of the game. So it really can vary a lot.


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It took me about 2 weeks to hit it but there were also those that manage dto hit 80 within the first week of the game. So it really can vary a lot.


Did you play likem 8 hours a day? Or just more casually?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Did you play likem 8 hours a day? Or just more casually?


Nah I played maybe about 4-6 give or take.


----------



## Krusher33

There's a lot of distractions too if you actually play the game. You can breeze through all 80 levels in just days but what fun is that?


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There's a lot of distractions too if you actually play the game. You can breeze through all 80 levels in just days but what fun is that?


Haha is a fun game at 80? I don't like the whole leveling over and over thing, i like being able to raid for better gear and what not.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There's a lot of distractions too if you actually play the game. You can breeze through all 80 levels in just days but what fun is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha is a fun game at 80? I don't like the whole leveling over and over thing, i like being able to raid for better gear and what not.
Click to expand...

nope, no raiding.


----------



## Bossman4

Well darn guess I'm going to pass on it then.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> nope, no raiding.


Look what you done gone and did!!


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You can see how much time someone has on their hands by looking at their armor...*cough* 2 bolts *cough*
> 
> Also, I'm thinking that I can get all of the upgrades completed by Saturday afternoon so I was contemplating that perhaps we could do our very first guild mission run at about 4pm PST, 7 pm EST. If that doesn't work for most people I'll definitely change the time though since...well I can lay out my schedule however I see fit o.o


Do Sunday! I'm gone all day on Saturday for a bachelor party.


----------



## FLCLimax

any time after 4pm EST works for me.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Haha is a fun game at 80? I don't like the whole leveling over and over thing, i like being able to raid for better gear and what not.


Yea I didn't get it because there's no endgame :/
I think raiding/playing a lot for better gear is what makes MMOs fun.
Oh well, Tera is keeping me content until B&S comes out in NA, also ArcheAge


----------



## Lokster1

Nice influence guide, breaks down how to maximize the influence earned. Looks like we should actually do stuff together.....and I was having so much fun









http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/basics/guild-earning-guild-influence


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-February-26-2013/first#post1548785


----------



## Unstableiser

No endgame? There is literally too much to do in GW2 lol.


----------



## Zen00

Fractals ~ Raiding

Dungeons ~ Raiding

It's just not giant parties of 30+, only 5 at a time.

If you want giant parties of 30+ then you do the world events.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Fractals ~ Raiding
> 
> Dungeons ~ Raiding
> 
> It's just not giant parties of 30+, only 5 at a time.
> 
> If you want giant parties of 30+ then you do the world events.


I'm sorry but neither dungeons or fractals come close to raiding, they are the same as 5-man dungeons in any other MMO. Coming from a raiding guild in wow (a couple of years ago albeit), raiding is something that takes multiple hours (or more likely days) with lots of coordination (at least before they heavily nerf it) to complete. World events arent even similar to raiding, just a ton of people hacking down a champion, no coordination or thought process for the most part.

As to having no end game in GW2, that is false. While its not the same gear treadmill that the end game is in many MMOs there is plenty of different things to do when you hit 80. I think the problem some people have is that unlike WoW or similar MMOs there isnt a 'set' path to follow at 80, ie. tiered content. While in WoW when you hit level cap you start gearing for raids by doing dungeons, then heroic dungeons, then regular raids, then heroic, then a new tier comes out and your repeat. I feel as GW2 leaves it open to the player on what they want to accomplish at level cap. Some might want to work on a legendary, other a complete dungeon set, others achievements, etc. So while there is no clear path on the 'end game' in GW2 there is still plenty to do, plus as I always say with no subscription to the game you don't feel forced to play when you aren't in the mood.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-February-26-2013/first#post1548785


Hope that this means no more super FPS lag spike when gravelings are around


----------



## Unstableiser

It's not no endgame it's just no raids, I never liked raids personally but I can see why people get upset. GW2 gives me so much to do compared to other games where I was just expected to do the same raid over and over. I commented to someone th other day about how I love that GW2 doesn't force you down a path or hold your hand, you make up your own mind about what you want to do and set your own goals. I LOVE this!

Edit: and wow lobster said pretty much the same thing lol.


----------



## PureBlackFire

he just called Lokster1 "lobster"? nice


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> he just called Lokster1 "lobster"? nice


That's awesome...that's your new name loki...lobster.

On a side note: I don't think the upgrades for guild missions are going to be completed on time for us to do a Saturday run :/ I'll try my best to raise the money needed but I don't think it'll happen. 75k influence translates to 160 gold so it's quite a bar to reach..


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That's awesome...that's your new name loki...lobster.
> 
> On a side note: I don't think the upgrades for guild missions are going to be completed on time for us to do a Saturday run :/ I'll try my best to raise the money needed but I don't think it'll happen. 75k influence translates to 160 gold so it's quite a bar to reach..


try and collect 10g from the active members and we're halfway there.


----------



## GOTFrog

I personally thought that at 80 the game is real boring. I stopped playing around halloween because it was really boring. Came back to try fractals did 2 and said screw that too repetitive now back to check new content again last chance for GW2.


----------



## Liman23

I do not know..... grinding..... asherson's call... way back when to get to level 165......yes there were some great quests, etc... Dark Age of Camelot.. leveling to max 50 then with new releases way back when.... was sort of a grind. When my gaming buddies tried to talk me into moving our old ac guild to wow; playing WOW.. way back when it was first released... I thought... Good game perhaps but the hours I'll be grinding away knowing me .... The game will become my fulltime job and my job..... .a game..... had to pass.

I think that GW2 is different. It is not the grinding away for months at a time type game and when you hit 80... there are new things to do....WvW is better once you are properly geared up at level 80... I put 900 hours of play since the end of October and I am still having a blast... even with my original character. Working on my 3rd character and it's different each time.

- Liman
elementalist
warrior
memser to be
ranger wife


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> try and collect 10g from the active members and we're halfway there.


There are active members?


----------



## apav

There is plenty to do at 80, but I can agree on the feeling of lack of endgame. The openness of your options at endgame make it feel like there is nothing important to do. Only 5 man dungeons, no matter the difficulty, is a little underwhelming. I hope I don't get bashed for saying this. People were so hyped for GW2 to break away from the traditional MMO mold, and now that it has, the same people want to move back towards that mold. Myself included. I love GW2, the combat, the story, the questing, everything is superior in my book to every other mmo. But the lack of a treadmill, or that feeling of knowing what you're _supposed to do_ once you hit max level, it almost makes me want to return to, say, WoW. *I'm not saying* Guild Wars 2 should be more like a traditonal MMO, I'm just saying I'm beginning to miss that style, so to compensate I might start playing WoW again as well as GW2.

Okay personal rant







Now let's get something straight. I'm completely burned out from WoW. Stopped playing mid-Cata because I couldn't play the same old game for years and years, no matter the fact that I focused on hardcore raiding in WoTLK and arena/rated BG's in Cata, no matter which character and professions I leveled. I've been burnt out and returned many times in the past, but I actually used a scroll of resurrection right after Pandaria came out, played for an hour, logged out, and never came back on. So I'm a little concerned about me wanting to try WoW again, because this feeling I get when I play GW2 will probably vanish if I pick up WoW again. Prediction, I will most likely hate it again because I will have to play with those god awful archaic mechanics (kill tagging, stand still combat) and then I'll start to feel burnt out again right away...









But still, as much as I wanted to move away from the treadmill, the holy trinity, ect, I do actually kind of miss it. I feel like such a brainless fool for admitting it, but does anyone else relate to what I'm saying?


----------



## Unstableiser

Well GW2 was never going to be for everybody







I'm sure it won't be long before there is a game that is as fun as GW2 and also has endgame raids







Elder Scrolls comes to mind ^^ Mark my words GW2 really did make an impact to the genre and you can bet all future games will follow it's lead. Hell Lotro is nothing like Gw2 but since it came out they update it constantly with features stolen from GW2!


----------



## Shaba

I hear what you are saying but I cannot empathize because I am a former, permanent WoW burn out who has no desire to touch that game.

I think the whole "there is no end game" is deceptive. In other MMO's (I will use WoW since it is easy) there is typically some sort of raid system set up to get better, cooler, more powerful gear. Well GW2 has that, it just doesn't have that all in place immediately. Take the legendary weapon. How is the process for obtaining that any different then grinding high level dungeons for gear in WoW? It is not much different except that ANet has set it up so you have to go all over the map, in different dungeons, etc just to get what you need. You no longer are pigeon holed to one dungeon to get what you want, nor are you required to be in a big guild that is super coordinated all the time. You can be casual and casually get cool items and casually make your way to a legendary. There is always that person that has two Bolts, but we all can't be rich and able to buy gold from the Chinese. Imagine a newbie jumping into WoW during say, the Wrath of the Lich King. They would have ZERO idea of how to get connected or how to reach the goal of cool gear. I know I would feel that way and I played the game for awhile.

All in all, I don't think that the lack of "end game" is really something that is present. Sure they can add more content, which they are doing, but that takes time. As the saying goes, Rome wasn't built in a day.

I think the dead horse named "no end game content in GW2" has officially been flogged into horseburger. Not that that should deter anyone else from taking a few more whacks at it


----------



## GOTFrog

My priblem with GW2 is the fact that it didn't do what they said, they have becomed what I've hated a grind with class restriction. They got rid of what I loved in GW1 now in that game there was tons to do, vanquishes, skill hunting......


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> My priblem with GW2 is the fact that it didn't do what they said, they have becomed what I've hated a grind with class restriction. They got rid of what I loved in GW1 now in that game there was tons to do, vanquishes, skill hunting......


Theres no Vanquishes in GW2? What the heck. How about Hard Mode? Are there 5 man Speed Runs that actually take skill like the old UW all Sin Speed Runs? Any good late game armor?


----------



## Zen00

@Mwarren

No, kinda, and yes.

Imagine they took fissure of woe, and split all the quests that you had to complete in one go into about 3 or 4 chunks. Then they made 8 sets of those. That's what dungeons are like.


----------



## GOTFrog

Its nothing like that and no HM


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> @Mwarren
> 
> No, kinda, and yes.
> 
> Imagine they took fissure of woe, and split all the quests that you had to complete in one go into about 3 or 4 chunks. Then they made 8 sets of those. That's what dungeons are like.


Explanation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Its nothing like that and no HM


No explanation.







Elaborate?


----------



## Lokster1

Whats the plan with doing guild missions? Wait until the weekends or try during the week?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Whats the plan with doing guild missions? Wait until the weekends or try during the week?


BOTH! I have Guild Bounty queued up right at this moment so that we can do 1/2 during the week and then do some during the weekends too


----------



## Shaba

excited


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> BOTH! I have Guild Bounty queued up right at this moment so that we can do 1/2 during the week and then do some during the weekends too


Well hopefully I can catch it during the week, aka not run super late for us East coasters =D


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Well hopefully I can catch it during the week, aka not run super late for us East coasters =D


Super late for you East Coasters seems to be at about 9 pm O_O . Seeing as I get out of school at around that time it'll make it difficult to include you all o.o and from what I hear this isn't something that can really be done with only five people so I think it'd be a lot more fun if I could pull everyone together into 2-3 teams of 5 and also get everyone into vent.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Super late for you East Coasters seems to be at about 9 pm O_O . Seeing as I get out of school at around that time it'll make it difficult to include you all o.o and from what I hear this isn't something that can really be done with only five people so I think it'd be a lot more fun if I could pull everyone together into 2-3 teams of 5 and also get everyone into vent.


I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## Shaba

I can rock out on Wednesday night and Thursday night. I am not sure what my weekend plans are. TBH, schedule the guild event whenever its best for the majority. I don't envy your job of having to schedule these things. This is shades of the WoW raid days. Since the guild events are very raid like, why not set up a weekly scheduled date for these? That will help int he future since everyone will know that say Wednesday (example) at such and such time is the guild event day. and time Just a thought


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I can rock out on Wednesday night and Thursday night. I am not sure what my weekend plans are. TBH, schedule the guild event whenever its best for the majority. I don't envy your job of having to schedule these things. This is shades of the WoW raid days. Since the guild events are very raid like, why not set up a weekly scheduled date for these? That will help int he future since everyone will know that say Wednesday (example) at such and such time is the guild event day. and time Just a thought


You read my mind! I'm setting up a google calender to post up so that people can see when I have things planned/when things are cancelled etc etc etc


----------



## Sir Beregond

Alrighty...so I'm going to rant a bit.

First off, I am not in the OCN guild, so this has nothing to do with you guys.

OK...so I have been first officer, and at times acting as leader of my guild for a little over 6 years. I have been in the same guild for 7 years. So obviosuly we started in GW1. We are and have always been a small guild. Because of our philosophy of play, attitude, and guild principles/virtues, and the fact we have some non-traditional standards we have never attracted a large group of people, but we have always had a small group of really nice to be around people that really help build a family that is our guild. We are casual, but we never wanted a run of the mill guild you can find anywhere. But that's not the point. We are a small guild, never more than 20-30 people at any given time. But we have been around since 2007...2006 for some people.

I thouroughly believe now that ANet hates small guilds. Everything they have done in creating the overall guild system and now with the guild missions just makes it plain hard to be a small guild.

1. Being able to be in multiple guilds. I see pros and cons to this. The good side is that you don't have to choose 1 and done. If one guild is offline but another is online, you still have someone to game with. Cons. I think in a certain way this system trivializes guild loyalty and when you are in a small guild and others are off representing other guilds it really becomes noticeable in both influence gathering and people to play with. For some people it creates a scenario in which they are divided between too many guilds.

2. Lack of alliance system. They should have instead built upon their alliance system from GW1 and improve upon it for GW2. Maybe be able to represent different alliance guilds or not, I'm not sure, but at least bring back a shared alliance chat. Also, this would provide a way to branch out to other guilds to do things with and not completely seperate yourself from your guild like the current system has by representing another guild, completely cutting you off until you re-represent the guild.

3. Guild missions. We don't have influence coming out of our ears like this big guild we are allied with (goes back to our alliance in GW1). These guild mission influence requirements are ludicrous for small guilds. Especially considering we are not really WvW and they want us to fully research Art of War. Rediculous.

So yeah...by all rights ANet probably wants us to just merge into one giant guild. No. That's not who my guild is. We have a tremendous sense of community, friendship and family the way we are and we feel what makes us a great guild would be lost if we just became some super-mega guild. I just wish ANet would see that small guilds exist too. For us its quality not quantity of the guild.

Anyway, done ranting.


----------



## FLCLimax

the OCN guild is not a big guild, and we do not exceed 20 active members, we do not all represent all the time. we do have several tiers of research at sufficient levels to unlock missions. we are in no better a spot than your guild, unless your "guild" is really one of those glorified friend lists. we just play the game(casually even) and we'll be doing guild missions.

we cannot really even organize one full WvW group most of the time, we have T5 AoW though. what Anet probably wants is for your guild to have invested in itself in the 6 months since launch, and if you weren't around since launch to wait till you earn enough influence like everyone else did. i won't ask where the influence you guys got went, but if it helps assuage your melancholy you're all welcome play this content with us.

they should have reused the alliance system though for sure.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> the OCN guild is not a big guild, and we do not exceed 20 active members, we do not all represent all the time. we do have several tiers of research at sufficient levels to unlock missions. we are in no better a spot than your guild, unless your "guild" is really one of those glorified friend lists. we just play the game(casually even) and we'll be doing guild missions.
> 
> we cannot really even organize one full WvW group most of the time, we have T5 AoW though. what Anet probably wants is for your guild to have invested in itself in the 6 months since launch, and if you weren't around since launch to wait till you earn enough influence like everyone else did. i won't ask where the influence you guys got went, but if it helps assuage your melancholy you're all welcome play this content with us.
> 
> they should have reused the alliance system though for sure.


Was that a shot at me? I feel like that was a shot at me :'(


----------



## FLCLimax

no but you're a pretty cruel leader btw. very cruel, very mean!


----------



## Zen00

Look at that avatar weep, it speaks the truth!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> no but you're a pretty cruel leader btw. very cruel, very mean!


QFT


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well....we would have invested in AoW if we thought we'd needed it. Don't get me wrong we have some other things nearly maxed out, but AoW is completely new to us.

I don't see us as a glorified friends list. But who knows.

Anyway, I'll just be happy if they reimplement alliance systems. That is sorely missed for me.


----------



## Shaba

I appreciate the rant. I cannot comment on such guild matters because I am just a peon that enjoys having people like minded to talk to and bounce things off of, both GW2 related and tech related. I do agree, more small guild love would be great. Example: our guild run of bounty mission didnt work out well tonight. now we have to wait 3 days or burn a ton of influence we dont have. it stinks but not much we can do bout it. maybe guild missions should have a cost relative to guild membership that is both representing and not representing. That may fix the problem. Right now, it is 1 cost to rule them all as it were. just my opinion


----------



## thelamacmdr

We had our first guild mission today in the form of a Guild Bounty! ^_^ and I got a nice group photo from it...ah the joys of being me


There were a couple things wrong with the run though. One was that another guild killed the NPC right as we got to her so we had to find her AGAIN. The second thing is that we had two parties of 5 going and we split up into 2 different groups in order to get the NPC's as fast as possible, unfortunately not everyone got the reward :/ Only the party that killed the NPC got the reward not the other participating members.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> We had our first guild mission today in the form of a Guild Bounty! ^_^ and I got a nice group photo from it...ah the joys of being me
> 
> 
> There were a couple things wrong with the run though. One was that another guild killed the NPC right as we got to her so we had to find her AGAIN. The second thing is that we had two parties of 5 going and we split up into 2 different groups in order to get the NPC's as fast as possible, unfortunately not everyone got the reward :/ Only the party that killed the NPC got the reward not the other participating members.


dammit, really missing out on this.... wish it was pay day already


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> We had our first guild mission today in the form of a Guild Bounty! ^_^ and I got a nice group photo from it...ah the joys of being me
> 
> 
> There were a couple things wrong with the run though. One was that another guild killed the NPC right as we got to her so we had to find her AGAIN. The second thing is that we had two parties of 5 going and we split up into 2 different groups in order to get the NPC's as fast as possible, unfortunately not everyone got the reward :/ Only the party that killed the NPC got the reward not the other participating members.


Look who you're targeting. Coincidence? I think not!

And yeah, the system seems quite odd. There are no on screen messages letting you know anything, no timer, no 'raid' windows, nothing. They really need to update this system if they are heading towards guild content.


----------



## BiruZ

I bought the game the other day because of the 30% discount, and I've been playing on EU server Underworld because at the time it said High population, I' only at level 13 but I rarely see anyone :/ most events and stuff I do by myself sometimes it gets kinda boring :/

Should I change server or something?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> I bought the game the other day because of the 30% discount, and I've been playing on EU server Underworld because at the time it said High population, I' only at level 13 but I rarely see anyone :/ most events and stuff I do by myself sometimes it gets kinda boring :/
> 
> Should I change server or something?


Changing servers requires money or lots of gold. Better idea is to just guest on servers with more people.


----------



## djriful

We had 60+ players online in my guild, about 50 of them are in VOIP. We have done Guild Bounty TIer 1 and Tier 2 but failed Tier 3.

Tier 3 requires a huge coordination and communication across all 50-60 members on VOIP. Minimum 50+ members to do Tier 3. The system will random pick 6 champions targets and some targets are very hard to kill and hit like train with all the confusion damage stack 15+ instantly from the champion.

As soon you hit activate the bounty hunt, the count down starts.

We needed to kill all 6 champions under 15min, which means ~5-10 members per champion to start the fight and holding it until the main DPS attack group come by to reinforce to down the target. Tier 3 is stressful, the more guildmates on the better the more participation.

Also it is recommended you have world completion or all the WP accessible.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> We had 60+ players online in my guild, about 50 of them are in VOIP. We have done Guild Bounty TIer 1 and Tier 2 but failed Tier 3.
> 
> Tier 3 requires a huge coordination and communication across all 50-60 members on VOIP. Minimum 50+ members to do Tier 3. The system will random pick 6 champions targets and some targets are very hard to kill and hit like train with all the confusion damage stack 15+ instantly from the champion.
> 
> As soon you hit activate the bounty hunt, the count down starts.
> 
> We needed to kill all 6 champions under 15min, which means ~5-10 members per champion to start the fight and holding it until the main DPS attack group come by to reinforce to down the target. Tier 3 is stressful, the more guildmates on the better the more participation.
> 
> Also it is recommended you have world completion or all the WP accessible.


When you completed Tier 1 and Tier 2, did everyone receive a reward at the end or just those who participated in killing that particular target?


----------



## Shaba

Well, I didnt win the OCN contest. 2 down 10 more chances to go.


----------



## Krusher33

Ha ha ha, that's how I felt.


----------



## Zen00

By the way, we just finished building another Guild Bounty, and have several more qued up so that we can try several times if needed.

Would any of you like to come on tonight to try again, we need at least 10 to do it properly.


----------



## Krusher33

I wouldn't be able to. I barely have 1/2 the world's WP.


----------



## ignite

I'll be on tonight at some point.


----------



## blue311

Sorry if I've missed it... is there any type of oc.net clan/guild open for members?


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue311*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed it... is there any type of oc.net clan/guild open for members?


We are always open for members







our fearful leader will be on at some point so he can add you


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> We are always open for members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our *fearless* leader will be on at some point so he can add you


FTFY!
But yeah either PM me your in game name or lemme know on here and I'll add you next chance I get ^_^ which is usually all the time o.o


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> When you completed Tier 1 and Tier 2, did everyone receive a reward at the end or just those who participated in killing that particular target?


The reward is daily, only those who are in the guild representing while having the missions active gets it. Those people who are not part of the guild, won't get anything but an event completion (maybe karma or few silvers. i don't know)


----------



## Krusher33

What... why? Shouldn't it be only those who actually participated?


----------



## Shaba

another goodie from the 1st run. We shall be victorious on our next


----------



## Zen00

PS: When taking screens, press ctrl+shift+H to hide the UI


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> PS: When taking screens, press ctrl+shift+H to hide the UI


That would have hidden names too...


----------



## Zen00

Names are for wusses, I id everyone online by scent.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Names are for wusses, I id everyone online by scent.


That statement goes so well with your avy and name.


----------



## Lokster1

Well after doing the guild bounty last night all I can say I was severely underwhelmed =( I was really hoping for it to be much better...I hope they will make it better in future patches. And I guess there are always treks, rushes, etc etc to look forward to.


----------



## ignite

Also pretty dumb that you can only get the bounty reward once a week _. When is the reset for it anyway?

By the way, how do you take decent quality screenshots? I used to be able to but the ones I took lately are horrible low quality. Just use Afterburner or something to handle screenshots?_


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Also pretty dumb that you can only get the bounty reward once a week _. When is the reset for it anyway?_


There is a weekly cap on earning Guild Merits from each type of Guild Missions. Note that this weekly cap reset every saturday evening at 7pm EST (same time as daily reset time).

Found here: http://dulfy.net/2013/02/26/gw2-guild-missions-guide/


----------



## Shaba

It wasn't super exciting but I am sure they get harder as you progress. We shall see


----------



## Da1Nonly

Help please!! Cant make up my mind....... Is guild wars 2 currently worth buying for $60??? I havent played it since beta, and just wondering if there is a big enough population to enjoy the game.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Help please!! Cant make up my mind....... Is guild wars 2 currently worth buying for $60??? I havent played it since beta, and just wondering if there is a big enough population to enjoy the game.


I'd personally wait until you can find the game on sale, unless you're starving for something to do there are other games to be played while you wait. Yes I'd say the game was WELL worth 60$ and no subscription fee but it's always better to get things for cheaper ^_^


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Help please!! Cant make up my mind....... Is guild wars 2 currently worth buying for $60??? I havent played it since beta, and just wondering if there is a big enough population to enjoy the game.


Its on sale the majority of the time, I would wait to buy although I think its well worth the 60 bucks. Why spend extra cash if you dont have to!

Here it is for 15 bucks off, I've see it for 30 a bunch over the last few months: http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Wars-2-Pc/dp/B001TOQ8X4


----------



## Krusher33

I just won a copy of Assassin's Creed III. I may just be a bit distracted in the coming weeks.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just won a copy of Assassin's Creed III. I may just be a bit distracted in the coming weeks.


Or be absolutely bored once you finish the game really really quickly x.x


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. I only said coming weeks because I'm not sure when it will actually be here.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Help please!! Cant make up my mind....... Is guild wars 2 currently worth buying for $60??? I havent played it since beta, and just wondering if there is a big enough population to enjoy the game.


... $60 is nothing to a good MMO. You spend at least 1000 hours in MMO and can you justify that $60 for 1000 hours+? I'm at 1600 hours.


----------



## Krusher33

The issue for him though is that will he spend 1000 hours or will he hate it after just 100?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Took all your advice.. Bought the game, and just started playing it... My impression??? Good bye personal life.








This will defiantly be the game I play for a good amount of time.
A couple of questions if I may... Currently running this on an AMD 8320 cpu, and radeon 7950. CPU stock but GPU overclocked to 1150x1500 Maxed settings in cities, Im getting about 26 FPS. Is this normal?? Will overclocking my CPU help?
And one more question, if I want to build a really strong AOE type character what would you lads suggest??


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Took all your advice.. Bought the game, and just started playing it... My impression??? Good bye personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will defiantly be the game I play for a good amount of time.
> A couple of questions if I may... Currently running this on an AMD 8320 cpu, and radeon 7950. CPU stock but GPU overclocked to 1150x1500 Maxed settings in cities, Im getting about 26 FPS. Is this normal?? Will overclocking my CPU help?
> And one more question, if I want to build a really strong AOE type character what would you lads suggest??


AOE?!?! ELEMENTALIST







join the guild







and yes the FPS drops in cities is perfectly normal but I do recommend OC'ing that CPU will give huge boost to performance depending on how far you can OC


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> AOE?!?! ELEMENTALIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> join the guild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes the FPS drops in cities is perfectly normal but I do recommend OC'ing that CPU will give huge boost to performance depending on how far you can OC


Guild?? What guild and what server. Will Do elementalist thanks!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Guild?? What guild and what server. Will Do elementalist thanks!


Why the Overclock.net guild of course :O we're all on Fort Aspenwood and we actually have quite a few new members that are levelling up alongside you now too!


----------



## Unstableiser

I thought this was funny to take a SS of, Hhhhhhhhuuuuuurg! lol


I was on the TP the other day and i found the dye i've been using is twenty gold on there, I'm not sure what to think about that tbh... but I'm glad I like it

To be honest thought I can't make my mind up on colours but these are my three favourite combinations







I wanted to wear the warden armour but I like this set too much tbh :/


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Guild?? What guild and what server. Will Do elementalist thanks!


I guess since you're new to MMO world.

Yes, you will play with the communities at the end and you will meet a lot of new people around the world to have fun in events and dungeons.

The last couple of weeks, I've met like 3 girls then I got introduced into a guild with 60% more female players. haha (female gamer is a rare sight in MMO). Gosh, they are so chatty on VOIP for running a dungeon. xD So I am now even more hook to the game.


----------



## Unstableiser

By the map chat Lions Arch on my server seems to me mostly girls, or they just talk a lot There definitely are a lot of girls playing GW2 though, and I was in a Kin in Lotro which was mostly girls.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah but you never know who's really a girl and who isn't. -_-


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah but you never know who's really a girl and who isn't. -_-


My thoughts exactly =P I've heard a lot of boys who have the voice of a girl. Its really funny when you think their a girl and they get pissed off =P

IMO I prefer girls in RL cause I get to touch them


----------



## Krusher33

I prefer not to know and just use my imagination.


----------



## Shaba

So any new folks are aware, if you are tired of leveling up via monsters/dungeons then you should try crafting. Crafting a discipline from 0-400 warrants 10 levels. I went from 50-70 in about 2-3 hours last night. The downside is that it costs gold. I would say that it is about 5 gold for 20 levels depending on how many mats you have. My goal for tonight: go from 70-80 on my warrior so I can finally start setting him up as a zerker







Just wanted to drop that little tid bit for those that didn't know how awesome crafting is


----------



## Zen00

Only costs approximately 2 gold to level cooking, so do that first.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm tempted to drop artificing and gain cooking.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> The downside is that it costs gold. I would say that it is about 5 gold for 20 levels depending on how many mats you have.


The cost is entirely dependent on which craft you are leveling. Armorsmithing and Weaponsmithing are both around 14g last I checked. And the amount of mats you have already doesn't matter, because you would just sell them for money anyways.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The cost is entirely dependent on which craft you are leveling. Armorsmithing and Weaponsmithing are both around 14g last I checked. And the amount of mats you have already doesn't matter, because you would just sell them for money anyways.


I leveled my Armorsmithing last night from 0-400 for about 2-3 gold. Tailoring was another 2ish gold. I have been following some guides that I found online that are spot on for what you need to buy and make.

For armor/weapon, it is all about having a bunch of spare materials. I have a bunch of ore so that cut down on cost a lot. I dont know where you got 14 gold from but I suppose that is what it is if you buy everything out right.

I can post the site where I followed the guides once I am home. I highly recommend it







The only reason I didn't do cooking was because the guide was out of date


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I leveled my Armorsmithing last night from 0-400 for about 2-3 gold. Tailoring was another 2ish gold. I have been following some guides that I found online that are spot on for what you need to buy and make.
> 
> For armor/weapon, it is all about having a bunch of spare materials. I have a bunch of ore so that cut down on cost a lot. I dont know where you got 14 gold from but I suppose that is what it is if you buy everything out right.
> 
> I can post the site where I followed the guides once I am home. I highly recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I didn't do cooking was because the guide was out of date


I just had a really really weird feeling of deja vu....side note: I use gw2wiz.com ^_^


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I just had a really really weird feeling of deja vu....side note: I use gw2wiz.com ^_^


I've been using guildwars2hub.com for crafting guides, they updated all of them at the beginning of February! Although you have to search though the pages to find them as for some reason they aren't in the drop down crafting guide.....right now they start on page 4: http://www.guildwars2hub.com/?page=4


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> By the map chat Lions Arch on my server seems to me mostly girls, or they just talk a lot There definitely are a lot of girls playing GW2 though, and I was in a Kin in Lotro which was mostly girls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah but you never know who's really a girl and who isn't. -_-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> My thoughts exactly =P I've heard a lot of boys who have the voice of a girl. Its really funny when you think their a girl and they get pissed off =P
> 
> IMO I prefer girls in RL cause I get to touch them


Not for me, I got them on TeamSpeak / Vent / Mumble. They are girls as confirmed, I've never heard a guy sounds like a woman unless he has a voice modifier on but that is obvious to catch. They are age between 18-28 most of them I met, and they are funny.


----------



## Zen00

Can I get an invite to this all girl guild?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Can I get an invite to this all girl guild?


I'm the pet to them... are you ready? They are going to make you run dungeons/wvw/pvp 24/7. I had to go Offline Mode for a day lol. They can't leave me alone. :<


----------



## Zen00

A guild full of girls who won't leave me, a poor single man looking for an awesome gamer chick who's interested in the same things as I am to hook up with.

I think I can live with it.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I just had a really really weird feeling of deja vu....side note: I use gw2wiz.com ^_^


I use: http://gw2crafts.net/


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I leveled my Armorsmithing last night from 0-400 for about 2-3 gold. Tailoring was another 2ish gold. I have been following some guides that I found online that are spot on for what you need to buy and make.
> 
> *For armor/weapon, it is all about having a bunch of spare materials. I have a bunch of ore so that cut down on cost a lot. I dont know where you got 14 gold from but I suppose that is what it is if you buy everything out right.*
> 
> I can post the site where I followed the guides once I am home. I highly recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I didn't do cooking was because the guide was out of date


This is why I said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> And the amount of mats you have already doesn't matter, because you would just sell them for money anyways.


If you had taken the mats and sold them you would have made ~12g. Instead you used those mats and bought some extra ones. It still cost you ~14g to get 400 weaponsmithing. And most of the costs for crafting are in the monster drops, not the gathering resources.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I use: http://gw2crafts.net/


This is the best crafting site for accurate pricings.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Can I get an invite to this all girl guild?


*sigh* Don't sound desperate when you do it! -_-


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> *sigh* Don't sound desperate when you do it! -_-


Am I that transparent? I must spend more time meditating and improving my mysterious persona. :/


----------



## FLCLimax

just.....lol.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> just.....lol.


Agreed


----------



## Liman23

Yes.... started cooking.... 0-101 in nothing flat, then will finish up artifact,

Should be around in several days..


----------



## Da1Nonly

So currently on my sig rig, Im getting about 40 fps in heavy cities. Overclocking the GPU doesnt really do anything, and cpu is Overclocked to 4.8 right now. Is roughly 40 fps fully maxed settings about right for this game? What driver do you guys suggest?


----------



## Zen00

Game is somewhat CPU bound.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Game is somewhat CPU bound.


That I did notice, I went from low 30's to 45fps when I went from stock to 4.6ghz.. Currently at 4.8 I dont see a difference.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/world-vs-worldthe-end-of-culling/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/world-vs-worldthe-end-of-culling/


And thus begins the "I can display X enemies on my screen vs your Y amount of enemies, SUCK IT!!!"


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> And thus begins the "I can display X enemies on my screen vs your Y amount of enemies, SUCK IT!!!"


It's a good standard candle benchmark, kinda.

Wonder how mine will do.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Okay so I'm going to start posting the guild in game events on the Steam Group page and in the MOTD once I figure out some formatting techniques. If you're not in the steam group then you can find us on Steam : We Who Overclock GW2OCN ^_^


----------



## Da1Nonly

Went from lvl 14-20 yesterday. Man this game is amazing. I want to switch servers, to join our OCN guild, just need to pay money for it I think. Is the server our OCN guild on pretty busy? I like a lot of people to play with.
Also do you guys see GW2 getting any bigger? Population growing/staying the same or falling?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Went from lvl 14-20 yesterday. Man this game is amazing. I want to switch servers, to join our OCN guild, just need to pay money for it I think. Is the server our OCN guild on pretty busy? I like a lot of people to play with.
> Also do you guys see GW2 getting any bigger? Population growing/staying the same or falling?


If that's your only character I hear that deleting all your characters allows you to choose a server again.

So if you're comfortable with doing that you can transfer for free.

Or wait till you have about 40g and you can buy your way to our server.

The only reason to transfer onto our server is if you want to play WvW with us and not against us, though you may prefer killing me to being on a team with me.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> If that's your only character I hear that deleting all your characters allows you to choose a server again.
> 
> So if you're comfortable with doing that you can transfer for free.
> 
> Or wait till you have about 40g and you can buy your way to our server.
> 
> The only reason to transfer onto our server is if you want to play WvW with us and not against us, though you may prefer killing me to being on a team with me.


Haha. id rather be with you then against you. OCN guild does WvW only? Im currently a lvl 20 ranger. I dont think theres much for me to do in WvW.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> If that's your only character I hear that deleting all your characters allows you to choose a server again.
> 
> So if you're comfortable with doing that you can transfer for free.
> 
> Or wait till you have about 40g and you can buy your way to our server.
> 
> The only reason to transfer onto our server is if you want to play WvW with us and not against us, though you may prefer killing me to being on a team with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. id rather be with you then against you. OCN guild does WvW only? Im currently a lvl 20 ranger. I dont think theres much for me to do in WvW.
Click to expand...

i think the majority of the guild members just play pve, but you do have some people that hop on WvW if you're ever interested i bet there will be someone you can group with and run around in WvW


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i think the majority of the guild members just play pve, but you do have some people that hop on WvW if you're ever interested i bet there will be someone you can group with and run around in WvW


Currently Im mostly doing PVE. Dont really want to delete my character or pay the 60 gold to transfer. Thats a lot. They should do a one time free transfer special


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Currently Im mostly doing PVE. Dont really want to delete my character or pay the 60 gold to transfer. Thats a lot. They should do a one time free transfer special


They did, when you first entered the game x.x Either way if all you do is PvE you can still guest on our server anyways and then run around with us through that.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> They did, when you first entered the game x.x Either way if all you do is PvE you can still guest on our server anyways and then run around with us through that.


Well thats pretty cool. How would I find the guild?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Well thats pretty cool. How would I find the guild?


Just join the guild! You dont need to be on the same server to be in the same guild


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Just join the guild! You dont need to be on the same server to be in the same guild


Ok sounds good. How do I find the guild? Im new... Still learning everything about this HUGE game.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Ok sounds good. How do I find the guild? Im new... Still learning everything about this HUGE game.


Just let us know your in-game name and someone with the power to add people will add you


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Just let us know your in-game name and someone with the power to add people will add you


In-game name: Dorthine


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I only PvE. I would like WvW, but the dang world is too dang big.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> In-game name: Dorthine


Boom invited, easy peasy


----------



## FLCLimax

salty Kaineng player guested to our server?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> salty Kaineng player guested to our server?


HAHAHA that's hilarious..he must feel so important!


----------



## Liman23

I coughed up the gold approx. two weeks ago. I thought it was around 35 gold. I'm a fan of WvW so for me it was well worth it. My wife however guests as she is a pve player.


----------



## Fortunex

Does ANet plan on fixing culling in WvW soon? Not really much else to do but WvW but it's really hard to play in it's current state.


----------



## djriful

guess i forgot to tell you guys. I got my dagger about a month ago. xD


----------



## thelamacmdr

Nice, now you just need teh second one!!


----------



## Bossman4

Why does this game look like so much fun??


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bossman4*
> 
> Why does this game look like so much fun??


well I'd say cuase it is...but some woudl disagree


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Nice, now you just need teh second one!!


Nope I'm not going for D/D. S/D for life.


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> well I'd say cuase it is...but some woudl disagree


I knew i should've picked it up when it was 30$ been itching for something new to play in terms of an MMO.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> well I'd say cuase it is...but some woudl disagree


disagree? ZERO!? is that you!?


----------



## ForNever

I am very seriously considering getting a 3770k today. I've noticed the game seems to be MUCH better optimized for hyperthreading. My 2500k at home runs pretty freaking hot when I play, but at work on my 2600k temps are very steady and much, much lower. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> I am very seriously considering getting a 3770k today. I've noticed the game seems to be MUCH better optimized for hyperthreading. My 2500k at home runs pretty freaking hot when I play, but at work on my 2600k temps are very steady and much, much lower. Anyone else notice this?


mmhhh.. have you try overclocking your CPU?


----------



## CRosko42

Before I originally left the game in early september I bought a mystic forge conduit for under 4g.

Came back a little while ago and realized I didn't really every use it so I just sold mine for 70g.

Turned out to be a nice investment lol.


----------



## Shaba

I wish I could find deals like that


----------



## Krusher33

Didn't someone a couple of nights ago say he had some stuff from awhile ago and sold them for like 450g and was asking how much he could make for 500g?


----------



## Xevv

I had alot of crap I sold several months ago when I stopped playing and got like 80g for it all. Kinda wish I kept it.

Oh well game isnt even installed anymore so no big loss I guess.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Didn't someone a couple of nights ago say he had some stuff from awhile ago and sold them for like 450g and was asking how much he could make for 500g?


That would be Mr. Alphastatus x.x


----------



## Krusher33

BTW GW2 announced on Facebook that a player came across Ronald McDonald and he was giving away hamburgers in the game. Freaking hilarious. It would be even more funny if there's a thief whose name was Hamburglar who you give a hamburger to and get a loot in return.


----------



## Zen00

I'm thinking of making an alt called The King and adding some competition.


----------



## thelamacmdr

BRB, gonna make a female with pigtails


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I am in Yak's Bend and I'm always looking for other players to party up with for PvE. I am not looking to join a Guild. I am 40 years old and set in my ways. Like all Texans, I am known for being blunt. I like guns and shooting sports. I like bird hunting. My political viewpoint is Libertarian. I'm married with children. I play casually and cannot commit to any "daily" participation. So I've never really fit in with a lot of the Guilds that I have played with. It seems I've always been a little to politically incorrect for one or more of the emasculated, asexual, anime loving, hyper-sensitive, politically indoctrinated, idealistic folks who I've partied up with. It was never my intention to offend anyone, but it seems that just being who I am is offensive enough to some people. As a Libertarian, I have a very tolerant, live and let live attitude towards others. I also believe that offense is never given, only taken. So, if there any players out their who can tolerate a person such as myself...hit me up.

Meet Malestrom Nornguard!


----------



## Unstableiser

You sound like my kind of guy, not in a gay way of course


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> I am in Yak's Bend and I'm always looking for other players to party up with for PvE. I am not looking to join a Guild. I am 40 years old and set in my ways. Like all Texans, I am known for being blunt. I like guns and shooting sports. I like bird hunting. My political viewpoint is Libertarian. I'm married with children. I play casually and cannot commit to any "daily" participation. So I've never really fit in with a lot of the Guilds that I have played with. It seems I've always been a little to politically incorrect for one or more of the emasculated, asexual, anime loving, hyper-sensitive, politically indoctrinated, idealistic folks who I've partied up with. It was never my intention to offend anyone, but it seems that just being who I am is offensive enough to some people. As a Libertarian, I have a very tolerant, live and let live attitude towards others. I also believe that offense is never given, only taken. So, if there any players out their who can tolerate a person such as myself...hit me up.
> 
> Meet Malestrom Nornguard!


We want you in the guild for your body.









Every person who plays and is in the guild builds influence, which we use to buy guild buffs and such. Even if you don't want to be tied to daily play or whatever, that's fine with us, I'm hardly tied to daily play either, except I do. :/


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> You sound like my kind of guy, not in a gay way of course


Even if it was in a gay way...It wouldn't bother me as long as you kept that to yourself. lol. We should play Some Guild Wars 2!


----------



## Krusher33

Sounds a lot like me actually. I'm in the guild too. But I'm hardly ever noticed. LOL The plus side for me is that if I need help, I just say something in guild chat and there's a pretty good chance help will come.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sounds a lot like me actually. I'm in the guild too. But I'm hardly ever noticed. LOL The plus side for me is that if I need help, I just say something in guild chat and there's a pretty good chance help will come.


I notice you!!


----------



## Krusher33

Well that IS your job as guild leader.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I notice you!!


It just because he wants to know what his slaves are up to!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> It just because he wants to know what his slaves are up to!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well that IS your job as guild leader.


Bahahaha, you two say that as if they're two different things!!

On a whole different note, I've started to post the times for when I PLAN on doing guild missions, dungeon runs etc as a group in hopes that it'll get people to show up more often. I plan on putting these both into Google Calendar and into the Steam OCNGW2 Group calendar so that it's easy to find the information. For those interested:

Google Calendar

If you want to join the steam group just search our group name: We Who Overclock (GW2OCN). The group is open to public so it shouldn't be too hard to join.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Bahahaha, you two say that as if they're two different things!!
> 
> On a whole different note, I've started to post the times for when I PLAN on doing guild missions, dungeon runs etc as a group in hopes that it'll get people to show up more often. I plan on putting these both into Google Calendar and into the Steam OCNGW2 Group calendar so that it's easy to find the information. For those interested:
> 
> Google Calendar/URL]
> 
> If you want to join the steam group just search our group name: We Who Overclock (GW2OCN). The group is open to public so it shouldn't be too hard to join.


Guessing that is PST?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Guessing that is PST?


Oops, just noticed the missing bracket :O

Yeah, everything I do is in PST o.o


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wait... We have a steam group?

Also to AntiMartyr, I'm in a similar situation. Married have a 6 month old, only can play once on a blue moon. But I am still able to play with guild members since we are all flexible and relaxed and don't mind helping each other.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/march-2013/


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> You can use your WvW Ranks to purchase new titles and abilities that are exclusive to WvW.


I don't like the sound of buying abilities...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't like the sound of buying abilities...


It sounds an awful lot like you're going to hate a lot of modern RPG's then. Many of them make you use XP to buy abilities..


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It sounds an awful lot like you're going to hate a lot of modern RPG's then. Many of them make you use XP to buy abilities..


I meant in the context given, using points earned in WvW to buy WvW abilities. Sounds like the people that play more are going to have a sizable advantage over others.

Then again I guess that's already the case.


----------



## FLCLimax

Sounds like that "reason to do WvW" that certain people have been asking for.


----------



## Fortunex

How so? You do WvW to unlock skills that can only be used in WvW. I guess if you like titles/achievements and stuff it gives you more to do.


----------



## FLCLimax

answering your own question now.


----------



## Fortunex

Was still a question actually. Were you referring to the new titles/achievements?


----------



## Zen00

The skills in WvW have been described as "carry more supplies" and "build faster", nothing that gives an advantage over other players in direct combat.


----------



## Krusher33

I like skills/equipment gained from PvP that can be carried over and beneficial to PvE. I don't like this exclusive to W v W stuff. So it's not attracting me to play it more. In fact, it's repelling me. Because now I know that people who play there quite often, will be much more powerful and what little chance I had before, I have none now.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like skills/equipment gained from PvP that can be carried over and beneficial to PvE. I don't like this exclusive to W v W stuff. So it's not attracting me to play it more. In fact, it's repelling me. Because now I know that people who play there quite often, will be much more powerful and what little chance I had before, I have none now.


Krusher, as I said, they are not direct combat buffs, so you will have the same chance as always.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh ok. I can't view the article at work. I'll read more when I get home.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/guild-missions-a-good-foundation/

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/world-vs-world-introducing-world-ranks-and-more/


----------



## Zen00

There's a picture on the official forums of a few of the things you can get with WvW ranks. They seem to revolve around PvE and siege equipment, nothing that directly influences your power over another player.


----------



## Aluc13

I have a question for everyone here. I am a new player that loves the game but I don't know how to level fairly quickly. I am level 16 ranger and I am having a bit of trouble leveling. I am in Black Citadel and have almost gotten every single heart and location there. What else can I do to level?


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I have a question for everyone here. I am a new player that loves the game but I don't know how to level fairly quickly. I am level 16 ranger and I am having a bit of trouble leveling. I am in Black Citadel and have almost gotten every single heart and location there. What else can I do to level?


do event chains, the hearts and things aren't the main mode of progression. if you're doing your personal storyline along with the hearts and map completion you should be leveling pretty quickly. btw make sure you're playing in Diessa Plateau, as you've outleveled the starter zone. while you will still get exp there it won't be as much.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> do event chains, the hearts and things aren't the main mode of progression. if you're doing your personal storyline along with the hearts and map completion you should be leveling pretty quickly. btw make sure you're playing in Diessa Plateau, as you've outleveled the starter zone. while you will still get exp there it won't be as much.


ah alright. I'm having a bit of difficulty leveling right now. But, I will go try out the next area. It's the first time where I have had a bitof trouble in an MMO I've played others. Still trying to get used to this game and it's events and hearts.


----------



## djriful

Best shot ever!


----------



## FLCLimax

they need to release that damn corrupted hammer skin into the wild already. also, good job on the bounties tonight guys.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> they need to release that damn corrupted hammer skin into the wild already. also, good job on the bounties tonight guys.


Indeed, it was very hectic but we got it done very nicely ^_^ Looking forward to it again

Also, It's really really difficult getting you guys to line up for a picture -_-


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Come to a BBQ, they said...You'll be the guest of honor, they said...


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Indeed, it was very hectic but we got it done very nicely ^_^ Looking forward to it again
> 
> Also, It's really really difficult getting you guys to line up for a picture -_-


I think I ported to LA right before you took this.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Indeed, it was very hectic but we got it done very nicely ^_^ Looking forward to it again
> 
> Also, It's really really difficult getting you guys to line up for a picture -_-


I'M ON FIRE.


----------



## Aluc13

What server are you all in?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Been hearing A LOT about Guild Wars 2 the last several months but I never really cared much as I'm A: Basically retired/bored with MMO's after a decade with them and B: Many other games to play at the time.

I kept hearing good things about the game all around and it does look real visually nice unlike the first one I tried for about a month many years ago and got bored with it, especially because it wasn't a "real" MMO and I could only interact with people within citys and certain boundries.

I guess thats not so much the case with this second one along with a bunch of other changes that make it sounds almost worthwhile, and I have some credit on Amazon from my Sim City preorder that I can pick it up for $30 atm.

I just have a few questions for the veterans that can help me determine if I should go for it.

_
1. Exactly how much or little can you interact with people because its a "free" MMO still? The first one felt lonely from what I remember of it.
2. How has the class balance been along with specilizations? Are their imbalances that ruin single and well as coop gameplay?
3. I know there was some bad bugs upon launch, how has the patching been for game stabilization?
4. How has the server populations been to find people? I heard not long ago some servers were dying and finding groups was a royal chore
5. How important or not important is it to buy those gem cards I see in the store? Does spending money give you worthwhile items in the game or is it just for bling and show?
6. If you stopped playing, could you state your reasons? Especially if you have played other MMO's. I"ve played all the major ones and small ones through the years, so i've seen and played pretty much it all
7. What does Guild Wars 2 do better that other MMO's don't?_


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Been hearing A LOT about Guild Wars 2 the last several months but I never really cared much as I'm A: Basically retired/bored with MMO's after a decade with them and B: Many other games to play at the time.
> 
> I kept hearing good things about the game all around and it does look real visually nice unlike the first one I tried for about a month many years ago and got bored with it, especially because it wasn't a "real" MMO and I could only interact with people within citys and certain boundries.
> 
> I guess thats not so much the case with this second one along with a bunch of other changes that make it sounds almost worthwhile, and I have some credit on Amazon from my Sim City preorder that I can pick it up for $30 atm.
> 
> I just have a few questions for the veterans that can help me determine if I should go for it.
> 
> _1. Exactly how much or little can you interact with people because its a "free" MMO still? The first one felt lonely from what I remember of it.
> 2. How has the class balance been along with specilizations? Are their imbalances that ruin single and well as coop gameplay?
> 3. I know there was some bad bugs upon launch, how has the patching been for game stabilization?
> 4. How has the server populations been to find people? I heard not long ago some servers were dying and finding groups was a royal chore
> 5. How important or not important is it to buy those gem cards I see in the store? Does spending money give you worthwhile items in the game or is it just for bling and show?
> 6. If you stopped playing, could you state your reasons? Especially if you have played other MMO's. I"ve played all the major ones and small ones through the years, so i've seen and played pretty much it all
> 7. What does Guild Wars 2 do better that other MMO's don't?_


1. You talk to people all the time, you will see chatty in Lion Arch a lot depends on which server you're on. High pop one is very very busy and its fun. Dungeons run usually quiet because everyone know what they are doing but try to look up for friend or guild and get to know them. VOIP chat etc.

2. All classes are pretty much +/-, you have to look after yourself, dodge and time. PVE world, we don't really care much about imbalance like WoW. Some classes are excellent in PVP and some are not. Necro is really good in PVP but not in PVE. Warrior is good in PVE not in PVP. Some are 50/50. If you are very skill, you can make a difference.

3. Bad Pugs always exist no matter where. Try to run with guild or get to know new friends.

4. Problem is not the server is dying, everyone was gather to LA before the living story and guild missions patch. So starter zones seem to be empty at the time. Now the world pop is evenly across the maps.

5. Nothing is pay to win, it's just bling items like you said. Cosmestic and some shortcut for like repair or mechants. You can convert gems to gold for items but seriously, you can get those items from drops or tokens anyways.

6. I would never stop playing unless the whole communities stop playing.

7. Fight mechanic, animations, dynamic system and evolve overtime. Living story will go on even you log off for a month. There are one time events but I not sure if they are going to do that again. The battle is large scale vs other MMO.


----------



## FLCLimax

1. there's not any limits on player interactions. i'm not really even sure what you mean,come back and clarify this question.

2. class balance is not bad, as none of these games exist in a vaccum. classes like the necromancer and warrior yo-yo between pvp/pve though, the necro is no good for direct damage in group content, and since there's caps on condition stacks and objects can't bleed...they feel less effective in pve. any claims of uselessness or brokenness are gross exaggerations, but they are on the lower rung in pve. in pvp the warrior lacks the utility of any other class by a mile as far as dealing with conditions and snares goes(or negating damage outright via blinds or blocks) while they sit at the top for most PVE situations. overall it's pretty good, and class spread by player is also very close.

3. very good on this front. much better than in the first few weeks.

4. BS to the first part. Their LFG is straight out of everquest(crap) so most people use www.gw2lfg.com to find groups. it's very fast though, there is no problem finding players as far as the available methods allow. the insufficient in game ways will take longer for sure.

5. you can totally ignore this aspect of the game.

6. if i did it'd be because i got tired of playing the same thing for so long like any game i put down. some reasons for others are the lack of raiding and a lengthy treadmill type progression system.

7. playability(character movement, smoothness), visuals(except TERA, FFXIV, and some games not out yet), combat(except TERA and TESO), animations(skills, idle, racial, class), lack of login queueing, open mob tagging, shared resource gathering, general chat(most of the time). Other things i have to add are my own opinion so i won't put it out there as fact.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> What server are you all in?


Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Sounds good, for $30, I think its worth a try now anyway after thinking about doing it these past several months. Even if I only get a few months out of it, i've paid more for less for other games in the past *cough SimCity*


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Sounds good, for $30, I think its worth a try now anyway after thinking about doing it these past several months. Even if I only get a few months out of it, i've paid more for less for other games in the past *cough SimCity*


can always leave and come back when you want to, basically what i do im not on very often but i come and go whenever i have the urge to play just a general lack of interest in playing most games these days nothing to do with GW2 specifically.

join Fort Aspenwood, and the OCN guild thelamacmdr needs more slaves to do his bidding.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Sounds good, for $30, I think its worth a try now anyway after thinking about doing it these past several months. Even if I only get a few months out of it, i've paid more for less for other games in the past *cough SimCity*


It took me about three weeks before I had my "AH HA!" moment with GW2. Its been very addictive from that point on.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Schweet, Amazons price dropped even lower today, so now I can nab it for $25 with my promo discount from Simcity


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> can always leave and come back when you want to, basically what i do im not on very often but i come and go whenever i have the urge to play just a general lack of interest in playing most games these days nothing to do with GW2 specifically.
> 
> join Fort Aspenwood, and the OCN guild thelamacmdr needs more slaves to do his bidding.


D: I treat you all as my inferiors...that's all. I don't drive you like slaves yet.


----------



## djriful




----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Been hearing A LOT about Guild Wars 2 the last several months but I never really cared much as I'm A: Basically retired/bored with MMO's after a decade with them and B: Many other games to play at the time.
> 
> I kept hearing good things about the game all around and it does look real visually nice unlike the first one I tried for about a month many years ago and got bored with it, especially because it wasn't a "real" MMO and I could only interact with people within citys and certain boundries.
> 
> I guess thats not so much the case with this second one along with a bunch of other changes that make it sounds almost worthwhile, and I have some credit on Amazon from my Sim City preorder that I can pick it up for $30 atm.
> 
> I just have a few questions for the veterans that can help me determine if I should go for it.
> 
> _
> 1. Exactly how much or little can you interact with people because its a "free" MMO still? The first one felt lonely from what I remember of it.
> 2. How has the class balance been along with specilizations? Are their imbalances that ruin single and well as coop gameplay?
> 3. I know there was some bad bugs upon launch, how has the patching been for game stabilization?
> 4. How has the server populations been to find people? I heard not long ago some servers were dying and finding groups was a royal chore
> 5. How important or not important is it to buy those gem cards I see in the store? Does spending money give you worthwhile items in the game or is it just for bling and show?
> 6. If you stopped playing, could you state your reasons? Especially if you have played other MMO's. I"ve played all the major ones and small ones through the years, so i've seen and played pretty much it all
> 7. What does Guild Wars 2 do better that other MMO's don't?_


Just gonna answer number six before I head to bed.

6. Because I knew I could come back to some other time so I didn't force myself to get on and play like I used to with other MMO's that I felt I had to play as much as possible for the subscription to be worth it. I had other things I'd rather do but I have some more time on my hands now so I've come back and been having a great time.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Items in GW2 have both an appearance and stat boosts that can be interchanged by various means. With the March 26th update, WvW players will have a whole new way to obtain various racial, special, and other items that were previously only purchasable with karma. With your badges you'll first buy one component (the stats: Knight's, Carrion, Cleric, Berserker's, etc.) and then a second component (the visual look: racial skins, and so forth). Later on, if you decide you want the same stats, but a different look, you just buy a new skin and recombine them. It's a lot like item transmuting, but for WvW bought gear. Worth noting is that the stats are the same as those you'd get in any other part of the game, and the visual skins are the same as well, so no one who doesn't partake in WvW will be missing out. Rather, this is a way for WvW-loving players to actually get stuff they previously would have had to go PvE for. Something that will delight a lot of the members of one of my guild, I must say.


http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7244/World-vs-Worlds-Time-to-Shine.html/page/1


----------



## ignite

So what skins are the referring too? Like I can just buy a dungeon skin and throw it on my current armor? Or you need WvW armor to use the skin. Seems like WvW is getting much needed love at least. They need to up the badge drop a bit. When I was playing WvW more often, all my badges come from the EB JP. Barely any get dropped.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> So what skins are the referring too? Like I can just buy a dungeon skin and throw it on my current armor? Or you need WvW armor to use the skin. Seems like WvW is getting much needed love at least. They need to up the badge drop a bit. When I was playing WvW more often, all my badges come from the EB JP. Barely any get dropped.


basically all the skins available via dungeons, crafting, sPvP and racial armor will be obtainable with badges for those players who only want to do WvW. they've already increased the drop rate last patch, don't know if you've played since then.


----------



## a pet rock

It claims it's only items that were purchasable with karma are available to WvW badges. That means not dungeon gear, but the other stuff like Temple Armor.


----------



## FLCLimax

the karma part is in addition to the other gear. you buy racial gear with money, other gear is from tokens. this was talked about a bit a while ago.


----------



## a pet rock

Then I don't know how I feel about it. I think I would prefer exclusive WvW armor to dungeon skins being accessible through WvW. I dunno.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Mike even coyly hinted: "I just have this feeling that there will be more armor in our future."


----------



## Zen00

Really GW2 needs to focus on item skins, as that is what drives the item market.

Only skins that are desirable sell, so in order to broaden the market for items they need to introduce more desirable skins, several hundred I believe would be good.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Really GW2 needs to focus on item skins, as that is what drives the item market.
> 
> Only skins that are desirable sell, so in order to broaden the market for items they need to introduce more desirable skins, several hundred I believe would be good.


Maybe, but more ascended items are coming.


----------



## Zen00

Yeah.... skins with a ridiculous grind attached, and you can't even see trinkets so skin doesn't matter with those. As far as armor, well, I don't know if I'll ever get any. Ascended armor is a one character only unless you invest 5000 hours into the game.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Yeah.... skins with a ridiculous grind attached, and you can't even see trinkets so skin doesn't matter with those. As far as armor, well, I don't know if I'll ever get any. Ascended armor is a one character only unless you invest 5000 hours into the game.


Imagine full legendary armor


----------



## TrueForm

Really wish we had more spell slots and more moves with weapons.. Just doesn't feel like enough.

(maybe cause I used to play WoW)


----------



## Krusher33

I felt that way too at first but I'm liking it now.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Really wish we had more spell slots and more moves with weapons.. Just doesn't feel like enough.
> 
> (maybe cause I used to play WoW)


Get used to swapping weapon sets on the fly from your inventory.

However, I believe that one day they will implement skill templates such as those in GW1 so that you can save item/skill sets so that when you load them it will automatically change all your skills around.


----------



## Millillion

Hey guys, I've been back in the game for a couple months after taking a break for about 3-4 months, figure I might as well join up with the OCN guild and get some guild missions done.

I signed up using the sign-up sheet just in case that's still being used, but here's my info:

Username: Millillion

Main IGNs: Tsibown, Miknam


----------



## pelle328

i just started playing anyone got any advice for me never really played an MMO expect runescape. (ps i am an archer guy)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelle328*
> 
> i just started playing anyone got any advice for me never really played an MMO expect runescape. (ps i am an archer guy)


My #1 thing is to not be so obsessed over getting to level 80 as fast as possible. A lot of people burn themselves out of enjoying the game taht way and don't really explore the world and all the stuff in the game. That being said, find a good group of people to play with and talk to it's always more fun that way so that you're not roaming around alone without anyone to talk to or having to resort to *gasp* map chat.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Are we talking Barrens like map chat here?


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

My advice, as a shooter guy who fell in love with Guild Wars 2...take your time. Don't get in a hurry. Bookmark the wiki. Play a little every day, even if you don't feel like the game is intriguing. It took me playing about an hour and a half a day, for a month, before I had my "AH HA!" moment with this game. Send me an invite, maybe we can party up. My GW2 name is TheAntiMartyr.6583. I would pick a Ranger for your first build. You will get the best of both worlds with a ranger.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-March-26-2013/first#post1700276


----------



## StatikGP

thanks for the patch link. lots of new stuff changing!


----------



## Zen00

Huge nerf for Rangers in DPS with that quickness nerf. Basically it means that there are no more DPS rangers, and pet swapping for quickness is now fairly worthless.

Otherwise it doesn't affect much. It should have been a nerf to Time warp only, as that's what this nerf is aimed at.

As it is, I feel that another chunk has been taken out of the Rangers side, and the banner buff to warriors. Really? Where's our spirit buff! NOBODY WILL EVER WANT A SPIRIT RANGER EVER WITH THIS BUFF!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Zen, no one wanted a ranger period...


----------



## Zen00

Way to make me feel accepted.


----------



## Bielijbog

RIP Time Warp. qq


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Planning doing a mezmer or elementalist when I get game tomorrow, I've always played casters in my mmo and rpgs, melee bores the hell outa me. Really anxious to finally trying this game out after seeing and hearing about it for months, especially for $25


----------



## Zen00

Ele may be the best bet since the most important utility of the mesmer just got nerfed, for PvE. As far as PvP goes, they're about the same.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Planning doing a mezmer or elementalist when I get game tomorrow, I've always played casters in my mmo and rpgs, melee bores the hell outa me. Really anxious to finally trying this game out after seeing and hearing about it for months, especially for $25


Anyone can go fully ranged or fully melee if the so choose, so if I were just looking for range (seeing as everyone heavily relies on casting and a lot of it's pretty magical), I'd at least try out rifle and longbow on warrior, staff and scepter on ele, same on necro, and probably greatsword on mesmer (mesmers channel ranged abilities through their greatswords, basically). These are what people seem to have the most fun doing at range.


----------



## djriful

Picture by someone from Reddit: This is what happen when the culling is completely removed in WvW...


----------



## Shaba

I wonder how all the CoF farming runs are going to go now that they don't have their precious TimeWarp. It looks like they are going to take 9 minutes now instead of 8 QQ


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I wonder how all the CoF farming runs are going to go now that they don't have their precious TimeWarp. It looks like they are going to take 9 minutes now instead of 8 QQ


I hate those selfish groups that only looks for Mesmer and 4 warriors.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I wonder how all the CoF farming runs are going to go now that they don't have their precious TimeWarp. It looks like they are going to take 9 minutes now instead of 8 QQ


lol. might not even be an extra minute for those that use banners. the bonus to power (banner of strength) and crit damage (banner of discipline) is ~50% more, making up for the decrease in quickness by the same amount.


----------



## thelamacmdr

For those that are interested in helping out, we're starting a Guild Twitch channel to connect to the OCN Twitch team so let me know if you have any in game content you'd like to stream. It shouldn't be difficult since the number of streamers for GW2 is quite small (alhtough the viewer base is really small too). It's just something fun to do though so no serious stuff blah blah. If you want to check it out twitch.tv/ocngw2


----------



## FLCLimax

love the new guild shield skin


----------



## Zen00

How do you stream with Twitch, never tried.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Google open broadcaster software . its what I use and itsr petty good.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> love the new guild shield skin


im going to get that!


----------



## FLCLimax

at least we tried, lol.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> at least we tried, lol.


Me with the sexy hair.

But at least we got commendations and the event credit.


----------



## Zen00

I already got mine for the week, so I'm cool.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Got game at long last and FINALLY done with this work week from hell, so glad its a 3 day weekend for me. Game looks pretty nice but setting the Rendering to high really makes my 670 FTW work hard yet I don't really see any visual performance boost.

Any hints for yet once again, a total noob to a new MMO? I plan on starting a elementalist as I always play glass cannons in my MMO's and trying a mezmer to see how it is. Whos do I need to talk to to get a OCN guild invite?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Got game at long last and FINALLY done with this work week from hell, so glad its a 3 day weekend for me. Game looks pretty nice but setting the Rendering to high really makes my 670 FTW work hard yet I don't really see any visual performance boost.
> 
> Any hints for yet once again, a total noob to a new MMO? I plan on starting a elementalist as I always play glass cannons in my MMO's and trying a mezmer to see how it is. Whos do I need to talk to to get a OCN guild invite?


Really...? (Regarding the 670 FTW) I have the same card and max the game no problem. Only time I lag is WvW and that's my network not being able to handle that many players super well.

The game is more CPU heavy though. Which still doesn't explain why you say it's hitting the 670 hard?


----------



## Blze001

Regarding this new culling fix, while I appreciate not being killed by someone I literally do not see, the suckerpunch to my GPU and CPU during combat is rather annoying. Anyone else noticing the same?


----------



## squall325

Anything new in this game? I left around November before the big update/patch. I think I somehow burned out myself for rushing to level 80 but it was fun along the way. I just couldn't get into the end game part of things. WvW, PvP, and farming wasn't for me.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> Anything new in this game? I left around November before the big update/patch. I think I somehow burned out myself for rushing to level 80 but it was fun along the way. I just couldn't get into the end game part of things. WvW, PvP, and farming wasn't for me.


There has been a couple of official patches...you might want to check the official forums for the patch notes, however I don't think there is anything additional aside from adding to the gear treadmill. I also left after getting to lvl 80 on 1 char...it's just too repetitive and theres just not enough end game fun to go back.


----------



## squall325

well if its just more items then I guess its the same for me. I just cant compare the fun I had when I was playing in WoW back then. Now that game is also broken. :/


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Regarding this new culling fix, while I appreciate not being killed by someone I literally do not see, the suckerpunch to my GPU and CPU during combat is rather annoying. Anyone else noticing the same?


I feel like it's more network limited. I noticed nearly no change in my GPU usage. Didn't check CPU, but that did likely went up.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

The animations arn't as smooth or well done as RIFTS where i've noticed so far. Also, leveling up takes A LONG time to do even in beginner area's. After 5 hours last night, I only got to level 5 so far in the starter area.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> The animations arn't as smooth or well done as RIFTS where i've noticed so far. Also, leveling up takes A LONG time to do even in beginner area's. After 5 hours last night, I only got to level 5 so far in the starter area.


I have to ask. Are you being intentionally sarcastic with this or outright trolling?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKC_neQ5Zzs


----------



## a pet rock

It might take five hours to hit level 5 if all you do is farm and not do hearts or events.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> It might take five hours to hit level 5 if all you do is farm and not do hearts or events.


I was doing heart events the whole time, still took forever with all the running around I had to do. Honestly, im not having much fun already, the game seems to really emphasize a lot of complex weapon changes and different spell casting sequences to be effect and all I wanna do is just blast the living crap out of something while standing in one spot letting the melee people do the running around.

Rift was a lot easier to understand and get into in comparison. Guild wars 2 apparently wanted to be different all around, but its "too" different for my tastes from what i've seen so far


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I also really do t like that you can't click and drag around your power and skills in the toolbar, even wow let's your do that.

I hated also that I have to swap different weapons and still types to having to be more effective in battle vs just being able to stick with a particular weapon and spell group that I'm used to and prefer.

I so don't like how the leveling system is based upon having to do certain quests to unlock points that you have to spend on a variety of skills thst change every time you change your weapon and then stillheavily to run around and dodge attacks to stay alive all the time.

In short, to much damn micromanagement and change for my taste in rpgs. I'm gonna take this a $25 lesson learned, shelve the game and go back to skyrim


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I also really do t like that you can't click and drag around your power and skills in the toolbar, even wow let's your do that.
> 
> I hated also that I have to swap different weapons and still types to having to be more effective in battle vs just being able to stick with a particular weapon and spell group that I'm used to and prefer.
> 
> I so don't like how the leveling system is based upon having to do certain quests to unlock points that you have to spend on a variety of skills thst change every time you change your weapon and then stillheavily to run around and dodge attacks to stay alive all the time.
> 
> In short, to much damn micromanagement and change for my taste in rpgs. I'm gonna take this a $25 lesson learned, shelve the game and go back to skyrim


From what you're saying, you want a game that is as easy as can be where everything is handed to you? Of course you can't drag skills onto the bar since weapon skills are locked. utility skills can be changed extremely quickly with the way it's setup; same with weapon changes.

The game you described that you want to play sounds incredibly boring...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> The animations arn't as smooth or well done as RIFTS where i've noticed so far. Also, leveling up takes A LONG time to do even in beginner area's. After 5 hours last night, I only got to level 5 so far in the starter area.


Are you kidding me? I hit lvl 7 under 30min.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I was doing heart events the whole time, still took forever with all the running around I had to do. Honestly, im not having much fun already, the game seems to really emphasize a lot of complex weapon changes and different spell casting sequences to be effect and all I wanna do is just blast the living crap out of something while standing in one spot letting the melee people do the running around.
> 
> Rift was a lot easier to understand and get into in comparison. Guild wars 2 apparently wanted to be different all around, but its "too" different for my tastes from what i've seen so far


Then this may not be a game for you.

This MMO requires a lot of action and movements. You do not stand and attack. That is outright boring.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Whoa whoa whoa, where's all this attack coming from? All it takes is a simple explanation that GW2 is more oriented to proper positioning and timing your dodges/attacks properly.

For me the real essence of Guild Wars 2 can be seen in the management of your skills as they're given. Remapping your skills to buttons you prefer helps a lot for this. Next off is understanding that most of the damage mitigation comes from dodging the attacks you know are going to hit you the most.

In the macro point of view, the game discourages the typical event farming. From your description of "running around all the time" I'd say you're not completely finishing the hearts all the way and that you're actively seeking out the hearts rather then letting yourself stumble upon them as you travel; that's where I really found enjoyment while levelling and made it a lot less tedious and in the end turned out to feel quicker than other methods


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I generally hate RPG and MMORPG games and I love Guild Wars 2. Thank god for the ability to swap weapon sets on the fly. Thank god for the ability to dodge attacks. Thank god the game takes a little skill and isn't just a stationary mouse masher. Guild Wars 2 is the cure for the common MMO.


----------



## Fortunex

Iunno, I feel like GW2 requires more "action" but a lot less thinking. Like yeah, you press a lot of buttons, but smashing buttons doesn't make a game hard. It feels really spammy and carrot-on-a-stick.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Iunno, I feel like GW2 requires more "action" but a lot less thinking. Like yeah, you press a lot of buttons, but smashing buttons doesn't make a game hard. It feels really spammy and carrot-on-a-stick.


The only "carrot on a stick" is the freaking legendary weapons. They dangle those suckers as close as they can get to you but just out of reach.

As far as mindless goes, I tend to disagree. If you do PvP or WvW (minus the huge zergs) then you see that timing and choosing weapons/skills is crucial to winning. I have noticed that I can't just run into fights with my huge greatsword hoping to pop off hundred blades because it will never happen. I have to stun lock, cripple, weaken, etc THEN I can bring the pain. I also have to watch out for what conditions I am getting hit with. Bleeds and most other condition dmg isnt too bad for me while confusion destroys my warrior due to me killing myself.

I would agree with you that in PvE the game can see very spammy. There isn't a TON of battles that require coordination so they turn into big 2222 3333333 111111 4444 type of battles. I would say that Arah is one of the only places that you have to have a good strategy for the bosses because otherwise you get rolled.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> The only "carrot on a stick" is the freaking legendary weapons. They dangle those suckers as close as they can get to you but just out of reach.
> 
> As far as mindless goes, I tend to disagree. If you do PvP or WvW (minus the huge zergs) then you see that timing and choosing weapons/skills is crucial to winning. I have noticed that I can't just run into fights with my huge greatsword hoping to pop off hundred blades because it will never happen. I have to stun lock, cripple, weaken, etc THEN I can bring the pain. I also have to watch out for what conditions I am getting hit with. Bleeds and most other condition dmg isnt too bad for me while confusion destroys my warrior due to me killing myself.
> 
> I would agree with you that in PvE the game can see very spammy. There isn't a TON of battles that require coordination so they turn into big 2222 3333333 111111 4444 type of battles. I would say that Arah is one of the only places that you have to have a good strategy for the bosses because otherwise you get rolled.


The only thing I do is WvW with a fairly small (20-25 at most) group. If your group has any semblance of coordination or teamwork you can roll zergs 4-5x your size easily. There's only a couple skills that really require timing (getting your stability up on time, time warps, etc.), after that you just use your combo(s) until you retreat or everything's dead.

I wouldn't know if PvE is spammy. It was up until level ~50, but I crafted from there to level 80 and haven't touched PvE since.


----------



## FLCLimax

as always, you make an unquantified and borderline outlandish statement and when pressed your followup post disagrees with the original statement.

claim you do nothing but wvw, then complain about them fleshing out wvw(qq about spending exp on skills). you explain that they would give a huge advantage to people who play more(not only is this something you shouldn't be worried about it's also false).

so now you "press a bunch of buttons" when its the mmo with the least buttons to press, the vast majority being situational. then it requires no thinking, but you describe situations where through smart skill usage and timing your coordinated group can beat far superior numbers...


----------



## eternal7trance

I wish they had more end game and that the pve part was more challenging. Kind of boring when there's no need to upgrade your gear except for looks because everything is so easy.

Besides that, I enjoyed leveling and the stories.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> as always, you make an unquantified and borderline outlandish statement and when pressed your followup post disagrees with the original statement.
> 
> claim you do nothing but wvw, then complain about them fleshing out wvw(qq about spending exp on skills). you explain that they would give a huge advantage to people who play more(not only is this something you shouldn't be worried about it's also false).
> 
> so now you "press a bunch of buttons" when its the mmo with the least buttons to press, the vast majority being situational. then it requires no thinking, but you describe situations where through smart skill usage and timing your coordinated group can beat far superior numbers...


When did my followup disagree?

I can do nothing but WvW and still not like the changes they make to it.









I did not "expain that they would give a huge advantage". I said it _sounds like they might_, from the small notes they gave in the preview, before the patch was even released.

I was not referring to how many different buttons you press.

I described a situation where other than *two* skills requiring timing, the rest of it is pretty much mindless ability spam.

You should work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> When did my followup disagree?
> 
> I can do nothing but WvW and still not like the changes they make to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not "expain that they would give a huge advantage". I said it _sounds like they might_, from the small notes they gave in the preview, before the patch was even released.
> 
> I was not referring to how many different buttons you press.
> 
> I described a situation where other than *two* skills requiring timing, the rest of it is pretty much mindless ability spam.
> 
> You should work on your reading comprehension.


No, after reading your posts on this forum. I'd be inclined to say that your ability to communicate effectively is severely lacking. The points you attempt to make don't come across very well and when they do, you provide half baked arguments for your cause but don't end up fleshing them out with full details nor do you provide any solid reasoning behind your words.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I wish they had more end game and that the pve part was more challenging. Kind of boring when there's no need to upgrade your gear except for looks because everything is so easy.
> 
> Besides that, I enjoyed leveling and the stories.


They got A LOT of backlash for trying to add more end-game... (See Fractals) Check out how many 1-star reviews they have on Amazon just for adding ascended gear because apparently they "promised no gear grind". So I guess people just wanted to say, "HEY, I HAVE THE BEST GEAR." and hang out in LA?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> No, after reading your posts on this forum. I'd be inclined to say that your ability to communicate effectively is severely lacking. The points you attempt to make don't come across very well and when they do, you provide half baked arguments for your cause but don't end up fleshing them out with full details nor do you provide any solid reasoning behind your words.


Trying to keep my posts short. A long, detailed criticism of the game would be kind of pointless in this thread (I think I did post one back during the beta and it was met with replies like "well just don't play it" or "go back to WoW then") and might count as trolling. I'm not gonna spend long articulating my points when they're just gonna be brushed off anyways.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Trying to keep my posts short. A long, detailed criticism of the game would be kind of pointless in this thread (I think I did post one back during the beta and it was met with replies like "well just don't play it" or "go back to WoW then") and might count as trolling. I'm not gonna spend long articulating my points when they're just gonna be brushed off anyways.


Then you should give up. I'm perfectly fine with reading criticism on the game since some can be quite valid but there's very little point to do so when most people don't care about what you have to say. Further discussion is more than likely a waste of yours and my time.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> They got A LOT of backlash for trying to add more end-game... (See Fractals) Check out how many 1-star reviews they have on Amazon just for adding ascended gear because apparently they "promised no gear grind". So I guess people just wanted to say, "HEY, I HAVE THE BEST GEAR." and hang out in LA?


After reading a lot of the reviews it seems like people just want another game where nothing is a challenge and everything is handed to them asap. Even if they didn't upgrade the gear, they could have at least made dungeons a little more difficult. The game overall was just a huge cakewalk.

I am kind of tempted to go back and try some of the other stories because those were fun.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> as always, you make an unquantified and borderline outlandish statement and when pressed your followup post disagrees with the original statement.
> 
> claim you do nothing but wvw, then complain about them fleshing out wvw(qq about spending exp on skills). you explain that they would give a huge advantage to people who play more(not only is this something you shouldn't be worried about it's also false).
> 
> so now you "press a bunch of buttons" when its the mmo with the least buttons to press, the vast majority being situational. then it requires no thinking, but you describe situations where through smart skill usage and timing your coordinated group can beat far superior numbers...


+1


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I wish they had more end game and that the pve part was more challenging. Kind of boring when there's no need to upgrade your gear except for looks because everything is so easy.
> 
> Besides that, I enjoyed leveling and the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> They got A LOT of backlash for trying to add more end-game... (See Fractals) Check out how many 1-star reviews they have on Amazon just for adding ascended gear because apparently they "promised no gear grind". So I guess people just wanted to say, "HEY, I HAVE THE BEST GEAR." and hang out in LA?
Click to expand...

No, people just want "challenging", not "Grind away a year of your life just to have the chance to do the challenging things".

Sitting in one spot pressing buttons or running the same dungeon for months on end just doesn't do it for most people.

I agree that there could be more endgame content and what there is could probably be better, but I have faith that they'll fairly regularly add to and tweak what they have.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> as always, you make an unquantified and borderline outlandish statement and when pressed your followup post disagrees with the original statement.
> 
> claim you do nothing but wvw, then complain about them fleshing out wvw(qq about spending exp on skills). you explain that they would give a huge advantage to people who play more(not only is this something you shouldn't be worried about it's also false).
> 
> so now you "press a bunch of buttons" when its the mmo with the least buttons to press, the vast majority being situational. then it requires no thinking, but you describe situations where through smart skill usage and timing your coordinated group can beat far superior numbers...


+2. give it a rest.


----------



## Shaba

On a positive, less argumentative note:

GIFT OF FREAKING MASTERY COMPLETE!!



As i said in map chat, time to grind CoF till i vomit







I figured that for every 750 tokens I get, thats 25 rare pieces of armor which is 1 BL kit. I think I can average 40ish Ecto per batch. Not only that, I will get good moneys.

baby steppin my way to my legendary


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I just made level 80 on my first character.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> I just made level 80 on my first character.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> On a positive, less argumentative note:
> 
> GIFT OF FREAKING MASTERY COMPLETE!!
> 
> 
> 
> As i said in map chat, time to grind CoF till i vomit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that for every 750 tokens I get, thats 25 rare pieces of armor which is 1 BL kit. I think I can average 40ish Ecto per batch. Not only that, I will get good moneys.
> baby steppin my way to my legendary


Congratulations to you both!! ^_^


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Bielijbog

Where's the 6am post?


----------



## AlphaStatus

I was wondering the same thing. I guess he had a crazy night and is still sleeping.


----------



## Unstableiser

What's with the crazy theme tune!


----------



## thelamacmdr

I thought I put 6 PM sorry guys. Anyways luckily I already had it typed up so here I go on with it

Since we've recently had a lot more members and a few that have expressed concern about activity in the guild/ guild size. I've decided to do an attempt at restructuring how the guild works. I'm getting rid of the officer rank since that didn't prove very useful. Instead I've broken the classes down as follows:

*Tosaka* - Me, don't worry about what I can or can't do. I do everything.
*Watchers* - Keep order in the guild, if things get out of hand it's your job to either have people settle down or kick them with a reason. This rank really doesn't have all that much to do since the guild isn't full of nutjobs anyways
*Coordinators* - In charge of activating guild buffs and guild missions when I'm not around. These people are going to be in charge of events in the guild and watching the guild calendar.
*Recruiters* - This doesn't mean you spam map chat. These are the people I rely on to look in OCN for people that pick up the game and are looking for others to play with. We aren't a big guild by nature and that's how I want to keep it. We all know each other quite a bit by now.
*Members* - All members can recruit now, it makes it easier on me and everyone else in the guild if I don't have to keep responding to messages and mails asking me to invite certain people.
This is all on a volunteer basis so if you want to help me out with one of these then send me a PM on here or mail in game.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Ok, well two more days into it, some helpful and nice in game people and reading some more online guides, I have a better understand of whats going on with this game and what to do. Sort of. First off, this game is HUUUUUUUUGE, I honestly don't recall any MMO i've played in this past with such freaking huge ever rolling landscapes and God like built cities before and i've only explored the starting area for humans, Norns and got completely lost in Asura home city.

I guess im also just suffering from information overlaod which is what I experience for EVERY damn new MMO but this one takes it to a whole nother level because it does so many things differently then other MMO's. One real nice guy showed me how to find the big purple portals to get around for starters and what the basic trade functions were and what not and even gave me a new staff to help kill mobs faster cause I was going real slow getting xp trying to do heart missions.

I was told dual daggers gives the most damage and that has helped a good bit, but should I do a different weapon combo if I want longer range spells?

But i've got so many questions and the game is so damn big, I swear I go into some zones and I never see another person for 15 minutes or more at a time, let alone asking general chat questions. It would be really helpful I think to have a guild help me learn the ropes more, especially in figuring how how to play this game as an elementalist. Could I get an invite for Frostraa Hoth on Fort Aspenwood server?

Also, is it just me, or do elementalists like have no freaking long range attacks that Im used to for other casters in other MMO's? It sucks that I have to be pretty dang close to enemies to use most of my spells. What gives? Would a mezmer be a better option? Ive always just prefferred being a glass cannon in MMO's but it seems like I can't even be that in Guild Wars 2.

In all, its been interesting last three days trying to basically RELEARN everything about MMO's from scratch. Hell, they even call stats and buffs by different terms.

And can someone tell me what the hell was going on in Asura home city with all these 8 bit graphics and sounds going on straight from the arcades? Even the starter screen has 8 bit music now. What the hell gives?


----------



## a pet rock

Your main attacks are defined by what class is using what weapons. Double daggers elementalist is completely different from staff elementalist. He is right, DD gives highest damage output but also leave you squishy and in close range. If you don't like that, you should try other weapons like staff or scepter/focus to get more range. Just know that you'll be dealing less damage and more control/support. You basically are a glass cannon, but GW has put more emphasis on glass than other games. The game isn't that easy, it isn't handed to you. If you want to min/max for damage you either need to learn how to dodge really well or get used to dying all the time.


----------



## Zen00

The new official trailer for GW2 is out!





Binary, as a Ranger class I have very few options for stun breaks and wot, so what am I to do? I keep at least 6 dodges on hand so I always have one off cooldown, this allows me to melee up close or range at ease because I can dodge all the big attacks and rely on my team mates to heal any minor damage I take while DPSing.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> The new official trailer for GW2 is out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binary, as a Ranger class I have very few options for stun breaks and wot, so what am I to do? I keep at least 6 dodges on hand so I always have one off cooldown, this allows me to melee up close or range at ease because I can dodge all the big attacks and rely on my team mates to heal any minor damage I take while DPSing.


Duuuuude, I saw this trailer last night. So awesome.


----------



## Krusher33

Don't kick me! I'm still around. Just stupidly busy. And I've only got to play AC3 for 2 hours so far.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Don't kick me! I'm still around. Just stupidly busy. And I've only got to play AC3 for 2 hours so far.


Ah crap...you should have said something before...it's a bit too late now


----------



## thelamacmdr

April Fools


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Your main attacks are defined by what class is using what weapons. Double daggers elementalist is completely different from staff elementalist. He is right, DD gives highest damage output but also leave you squishy and in close range. If you don't like that, you should try other weapons like staff or scepter/focus to get more range. Just know that you'll be dealing less damage and more control/support. You basically are a glass cannon, but GW has put more emphasis on glass than other games. The game isn't that easy, it isn't handed to you. If you want to min/max for damage you either need to learn how to dodge really well or get used to dying all the time.


Depends how you build your Ele... Scepter and Dagger has a nice burst damage. Phoenix can crit 4k-5k. Dragon Tooth lands 4-7k. Lightning Strike hit 3-4k. Arc of Lightning chain up to 4-6k. Dagger off hand crit 106k on legendary target on record.

I am not glass cannon... with 17,000 HP and 1450 toughness.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Don't kick me! I'm still around. Just stupidly busy. And I've only got to play AC3 for 2 hours so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah crap...you should have said something before...it's a bit too late now
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> April Fools


Wait till the person responds next time, lol


----------



## AlphaStatus

That's the April Fools joke. You really aren't in the guild anymore!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Depends how you build your Ele... Scepter and Dagger has a nice burst damage. Phoenix can crit 4k-5k. Dragon Tooth lands 4-7k. Lightning Strike hit 3-4k. Arc of Lightning chain up to 4-6k. Dagger off hand crit 106k on legendary target on record.
> 
> I am not glass cannon... with 17,000 HP and 1450 toughness.


Whoa wait what? What gear are you running? I'm running a mix of Knights and Valkyries with Soldiers trinkets and I don't crit for that much o.o


----------



## Shaba

You could run zerkers and crit for 22K like I used to. Course, someone breathes on you and you die but its all about the risk vs reward


----------



## CRosko42

Grinded out my skin from SAB




Pretty happy with it.

Glad I can keep playing over the next month to get enough obsidian shards to make multiple legendaries while still having a good time.


----------



## djriful

Anyone here have any problems on Windows 8 Pro 64bit + GTX 680 SLI + 314.07 or 314.22 crashes even at STOCK clocks and cpu?

I've tested both GPU each alone. No problems but as soon I use SLI mode, the game gives weird flashing polygons and black screen crashed on GW2.

I've ran other benchmark Heaven and Crysis 3. Both are fully working and stress out without issues. Now what is it? Windows 8 kernel is a piece of gunk?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone here have any problems on Windows 8 Pro 64bit + GTX 680 SLI + 314.07 or 314.22 crashes even at STOCK clocks and cpu?
> 
> I've tested both GPU each alone. No problems but as soon I use SLI mode, the game gives weird flashing polygons and black screen crashed on GW2.
> 
> I've ran other benchmark Heaven and Crysis 3. Both are fully working and stress out without issues. Now what is it? Windows 8 kernel is a piece of gunk?


It's most likely the SLI.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> It's most likely the SLI.


SLI on other games work perfectly... The SLI bridge can fail? I had it for almost a year now.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> SLI on other games work perfectly... The SLI bridge can fail? I had it for almost a year now.


that's exactly the point. whether SLI works properly or at all varies from game to game. given the way you described it, it looks like SLI support in windows 8 is lacking for guild wars 2.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that's exactly the point. whether SLI works properly or at all varies from game to game. given the way you described it, it looks like SLI support in windows 8 is lacking for guild wars 2.


I'm going to hop back into Windows 7 on my temporary HDD and do some test then upgrade to Windows 8 again on dummy HDD. I'll see how it goes. The reason I'm doing this because I found out a thread on the forums that someone has the same issue.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm going to hop back into Windows 7 on my temporary HDD and do some test then upgrade to Windows 8 again on dummy HDD. I'll see how it goes. The reason I'm doing this because I found out a thread on the forums that someone has the same issue.


Issue is the same in Windows 7 apparently. Looks like the driver is the problem. 314.xx

Going to install 310.xx as I write.

Updates: 310.90 driver used to work with SLI nvidia. Looks like Anet did something with the client and causes issues.


----------



## wRRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that's exactly the point. whether SLI works properly or at all varies from game to game. given the way you described it, it looks like SLI support in windows 8 is lacking for guild wars 2.


My 690 works perfectly with SLI enabled, i get well over 120 fps and topping at about 160fps in some areas. This with a 2560x1440 monitor and windows 8.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wRRM*
> 
> My 690 works perfectly with SLI enabled, i get well over 120 fps and topping at about 160fps in some areas. This with a 2560x1440 monitor and windows 8.


I really don't know what went wrong. It's almost like I can no longer be able to play GW2 in SLI. 

The newly installed Windows 7 + SP1 and updated. It still does the same thing, could a RMA GPU still goes bad?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I really don't know what went wrong. It's almost like I can no longer be able to play GW2 in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly installed Windows 7 + SP1 and updated. It still does the same thing, could a RMA GPU still goes bad?


RMA products are no less likely to go bad in my experiences. But you said the sli works in other games right? It could be how your gw2 client is acting. In an extreme case a redownload if the client has helped people with OTHER weird technical issues.


----------



## Krusher33

I also say bad game client.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

This a perfect example of why I will never bother running SLI


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah... I had trouble years ago with multi-gpu's and games. I just decided from then on to hell with that.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> This a perfect example of why I will never bother running SLI


T_T

Time for me to sell off both GTX680 and grab TITAN?  ?


----------



## adamkatt

Is there a free trial I can download to try the game out? Id love to try it out


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Is there a free trial I can download to try the game out? Id love to try it out


Not that I'm aware of, no.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Is there a free trial I can download to try the game out? Id love to try it out


No, but there are tons of videos on YouTube that you can check out. Once you see how huge the game is, and I'm talking a staggering amount of content, you will see that ArenaNet is practically giving it away for the asking price of $60.00.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Is there a free trial I can download to try the game out? Id love to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> No, but there are tons of videos on YouTube that you can check out. Once you see how huge the game is, and I'm talking a staggering amount of content, you will see that ArenaNet is practically giving it away for the asking price of $60.00.
Click to expand...

Or especially the fairly frequent $30-$40 sale it goes on.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> T_T
> 
> Time for me to sell off both GTX680 and grab TITAN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Do it , don't even think when you hit buy just do it.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Or especially the fairly frequent $30-$40 sale it goes on.


I will buy this game and give it a try







Maybe next week.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

So I finally got to experience a huge ass boss battle the other night in GW2, the Shadow Behemoth. Man, it was short cause everyone and their grandmother showed up to kick its ass but it was fun! I was frustrated because I had a helluva time targeting the thing and being able to hit it in the crazy fighting. Are AOE spells just not ideal for huge boss fights even though it looks cool as hell to rain down fire from my elementalist? Half the time I kept loosing targeting on the damn thing and I was trying to TAB key spamming to get it targeted again. Any suggestions?


----------



## thelamacmdr

AoE skills are THE way to go for large boss fights actually. You can usually hit him before he's even targettable by others with PBAoE's or Floor Targetting ones. Shadow Behemoth does have his moments whereyou can't target him at all though and he can't be hit. At those times the groups are usually killing the portals around him or just standing there attacking him but it all goes pretty quickly since there's a guaranteed rare drop from these bosses


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Yeah he does seem to have his "invincible" moments. Should I try to move my AOE attack directly or as close as possible to where he's coming outa the ground to get hits? I dunno how I could hit his constantly moving head area with AOE and it seems like people start targeting his hands instead on the other side. It happens so fast, its hard for me to get practice on it.


----------



## Zen00

For a more natural experience at boss battles you need to do them about 6 AM in the morning (MST) or 2 or 3 PM when people are least likely to be there.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> For a more natural experience at boss battles you need to do them about 6 AM in the morning (MST) or 2 or 3 PM when people are least likely to be there.


Lol, I'm either sleeping or working at those times


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

bah stupid smartphone lag


----------



## Zen00

That's the point.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Hey, can someone with loads of dosh help me very briefly? I have 173g in the bank and I want to complete the Golden achievement. Can someone lend me 27 gold for a few minutes so I can do that?

Any help appreciated


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Hey, can someone with loads of dosh help me very briefly? I have 173g in the bank and I want to complete the Golden achievement. Can someone lend me 27 gold for a few minutes so I can do that?
> 
> Any help appreciated


No, I will direct you to the dungeon called CoF. Run that till you vomit and you will have your gold


----------



## AblueXKRS

Running the SAB 7 times for bubbles EVERY DAY makes me want to vomit as it is >_< .


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Running the SAB 7 times for bubbles EVERY DAY makes me want to vomit as it is >_< .


I usually am okay with loaning people money but I can honestly say...I have no idea who you are...so I don't necessarily trust you enough..


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I usually am okay with loaning people money but I can honestly say...I have no idea who you are...so I don't necessarily trust you enough..


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Krusher33

I don't understand. You already made 173 g. But struggle to make another 27?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I usually am okay with loaning people money but I can honestly say...I have no idea who you are...so I don't necessarily trust you enough..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> my thoughts exactly


Totally understandable, and honestly what I expected. I'll just see if anyone on my friends list has enough.

Never mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't understand. You already made 173 g. But struggle to make another 27?


I'm absolutely SICK to the back teeth of the trading post now. With the advent of the Flame and Frost update and the Super Adventure Box, the sudden influx of returning players has crushed the market and made my previous moneymaking practices completely useless. I've LOST 7g in the last month, as opposed to making anything, and I'm tired of it.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Totally understandable, and honestly what I expected. I'll just see if anyone on my friends list has enough.
> 
> Never mind.
> *I'm absolutely SICK to the back teeth of the trading post now. With the advent of the Flame and Frost update and the Super Adventure Box, the sudden influx of returning players has crushed the market and made my previous moneymaking practices completely useless. I've LOST 7g in the last month, as opposed to making anything, and I'm tired of* it.


This, as soon as they introduced a guaranteed rare whenever you do a large world event, my profits from buying and selling on the TP have plummeted to the point where I just don't do it anymore.


----------



## AblueXKRS

How to abuse SAB for bubbles:

1. Create new character
2. Speed run SAB
3. 6 bubbles!
4. Place bubbles in bank
5. Delete character
6. Repeat


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> How to abuse SAB for bubbles:
> 
> 1. Create new character
> 2. Speed run SAB
> 3. 6 bubbles!
> 4. Place bubbles in bank
> 5. Delete character
> 6. Repeat


nice. I keep an open character slot for keys and other such things.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Oops, being really drunk one night and going on a troll rampage in this game = several days banning even on first offense. My bad..... Owell, guess i'll go play Borderlands 2 and Skyrim for awhile and finish up Heart of the Swarm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Totally understandable, and honestly what I expected. I'll just see if anyone on my friends list has enough.
> 
> Never mind.
> *I'm absolutely SICK to the back teeth of the trading post now. With the advent of the Flame and Frost update and the Super Adventure Box, the sudden influx of returning players has crushed the market and made my previous moneymaking practices completely useless. I've LOST 7g in the last month, as opposed to making anything, and I'm tired of* it.
> 
> 
> 
> This, as soon as they introduced a guaranteed rare whenever you do a large world event, my profits from buying and selling on the TP have plummeted to the point where I just don't do it anymore.
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... well that is a bummer. I never got a chance to make some gold. Maybe things will improve over time. I hope.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Oops, being really drunk one night and going on a troll rampage in this game = several days banning even on first offense. My bad..... Owell, guess i'll go play Borderlands 2 and Skyrim for awhile and finish up Heart of the Swarm


Looks like you need to enable drunk lock. No playing this game unless you can solve for the golden ratio of pi.









Hey ABlue, I'm almost done with my golden achievement as well, I'll bum you the gold once I finalize it for myself this week. I may not know you in-game, but I do see you have a reputation on this forum and that should be good enough to trust you with some in-game currency. Just PM me in game, (Name: Darin Silvermane)


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Looks like you need to enable drunk lock. No playing this game unless you can solve for the golden ratio of pi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ABlue, I'm almost done with my golden achievement as well, I'll bum you the gold once I finalize it for myself this week. I may not know you in-game, but I do see you have a reputation on this forum and that should be good enough to trust you with some in-game currency. Just PM me in game, (Name: Darin Silvermane)


Thank you sir, that's very kind of you









However, I am no longer in need. I sold my Super Greatsword Skin for 15g and traded 800 gems for 12 more.

However, in that case, if I can help you, please let me know









My account name is abluexkrs.1793

That or you can find me through the character names (Zenya the Firekook), (My Name Is Catbug), (Fost Geartooth), (Sarah Rilsaye), (Seravee Shadowclaw), (Moneybagss), (Fidehelm), or (Lassarinaa). I list them all because I don't understand how name searches work


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Such Great Heights


----------



## thelamacmdr

I call foul play, you're abusing camera angles and Photoshop!


----------



## Krusher33

Batman wannabe.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I call foul play, you're abusing camera angles and Photoshop!


If you want foul play for screenshots:



I don't know if you can still do that, but there used to be a couple places in Cursed Shore where you could jump out of the normal map area.

I've jumped out of the world in several other places, but don't really have good screenshots for those.


----------



## thelamacmdr

http://gwleague.com/#/home

sPvP. If you guys are interested in forming a team for this perhaps a bit more casual than on here but a bit more than just random queuing then I'll add us to this and we can see how it goes?

I'm trying to set up 1v1's for the guild on Friday, if we can get around 15 people (to fill up all 16 slots in an open server) then we should be good to go. Prize reward at the moment is 20g donated by me


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I call foul play, you're abusing camera angles and Photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want foul play for screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can still do that, but there used to be a couple places in Cursed Shore where you could jump out of the normal map area.
> 
> I've jumped out of the world in several other places, but don't really have good screenshots for those.
Click to expand...

I saw a potential there but couldn't do it.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> http://gwleague.com/#/home
> 
> sPvP. If you guys are interested in forming a team for this perhaps a bit more casual than on here but a bit more than just random queuing then I'll add us to this and we can see how it goes?
> 
> I'm trying to set up 1v1's for the guild on Friday, if we can get around 15 people (to fill up all 16 slots in an open server) then we should be good to go. Prize reward at the moment is 20g donated by me


I'll bite, and throw in another 5g.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I call foul play, you're abusing camera angles and Photoshop!


I beg your pardon? I took the screenshot with Steam. Here is the original link. lol

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541831196107322678/28007D82AC01C747DE2B05C612E8531CB3635D22/


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I am a portrait artist. I have an eye for composition. If you look at my avatar pics, you will see a portrait I did of one of my dogs. I attribute most of the poor screenshots, of any game, to people with a poor eye for composition. That being said...Come at me, bro! lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I'll bite, and throw in another 5g.


25g pool : o Now I wanna participate >: )


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> I am a portrait artist. I have an eye for composition. If you look at my avatar pics, you will see a portrait I did of one of my dogs. I attribute most of the poor screenshots, of any game, to people with a poor eye for composition. That being said...Come at me, bro! lol


I've just been trying to get better at taking good screenshots quickly seeing as most things I want to have a screenshot of don't exactly last forever. This is really the only one that I've done quickly that turned out remotely good.



Then there's always this little gem I got when a certain animation locked up:


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Thank you sir, that's very kind of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am no longer in need. I sold my Super Greatsword Skin for 15g and traded 800 gems for 12 more.
> 
> However, in that case, if I can help you, please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My account name is abluexkrs.1793
> 
> That or you can find me through the character names (Zenya the Firekook), (My Name Is Catbug), (Fost Geartooth), (Sarah Rilsaye), (Seravee Shadowclaw), (Moneybagss), (Fidehelm), or (Lassarinaa). I list them all because I don't understand how name searches work


Do you want/need an invite to the OCN guild?


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> I've just been trying to get better at taking good screenshots quickly seeing as most things I want to have a screenshot of don't exactly last forever. This is really the only one that I've done quickly that turned out remotely good.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's always this little gem I got when a certain animation locked up:


Both are good screenshots. The composition in the first one is excellent. The bright light coming thru the clouds to the left/center beautifully offsets the darkness of the dragon to the right...leaving the subject matter (your char) right in the middle. Brilliant screenshot!


----------



## AblueXKRS

So two days ago, when I sold my Super Greatsword Skin, I was totally saying to myself, "I am going to regret selling this for 16g."

Proved true today, when the Super Greatsword Skin hit 39g.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So two days ago, when I sold my Super Greatsword Skin, I was totally saying to myself, "I am going to regret selling this for 16g."
> 
> Proved true today, when the Super Greatsword Skin hit 39g.


I know how you feel, sold my precursor for 400g...now it's 673g and it's all I need for my legendary D: There's always hindsight when it comes to any game like this though so I guess it's unavoidable :/


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I know how you feel, sold my precursor for 400g...now it's 673g and it's all I need for my legendary D: There's always hindsight when it comes to any game like this though so I guess it's unavoidable :/


The problem is I do this ALL THE TIME. Every single time I get my hands on something nice, I get impatient and stick it up someone's nose and scream for money.

Where if I was patient and just waited I'd be rolling in it.


----------



## direx

A OCN guild in GW2? Guess I'll just have to wait for our servers to match up in WvWvW before I'm going to get a chance to play with ya'll.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *direx*
> 
> A OCN guild in GW2? Guess I'll just have to wait for our servers to match up in WvWvW before I'm going to get a chance to play with ya'll.


What server are you on? There's a chance that'll never happen since our tier is stupid and no one will beat one nor the other x.x


----------



## AblueXKRS

Come live on Jade Quarry!

We usually lag behind until some Blackgate noob comes in and trolls LA for several hours, at which point pretty much every JQ member ever logs into WvW and steamrollers everyone.

That's a _slight_ exaggeration, but I HAVE seen JQ own every single zone in WvW minus our opponent's Keeps.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Come live on Jade Quarry!
> 
> We usually lag behind until some Blackgate noob comes in and trolls LA for several hours, at which point pretty much every JQ member ever logs into WvW and steamrollers everyone.
> 
> That's a _slight_ exaggeration, but I HAVE seen JQ own every single zone in WvW minus our opponent's Keeps.


Sounds like a frustrating time for your fellow WvWers on the opposing side. I'd say tier 2 has been pretty interesting, Tarnished Coast won last week but we're holding out a bit longer in the lead than we did last week.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So two days ago, when I sold my Super Greatsword Skin, I was totally saying to myself, "I am going to regret selling this for 16g."
> 
> Proved true today, when the Super Greatsword Skin hit 39g.


Haha my guildie bought a bunch of the skins and he's going to hold on to them till about Juneish when all the skins have disappeared.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Does the OCN Guild have a presence on JQ?


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Or on Yak's Bend?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Does the OCN Guild have a presence on JQ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Or on Yak's Bend?


Not that I'm aware of. You can still join in and chat every now and then.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Not that I'm aware of. You can still join in and chat every now and then.


In that case I'll pass, thanks. I'm already in four guilds, I want to keep that last one open just in case.

Would be nice if we could build OCN up there, though... I've had a major hard-on for the guild weapons since I found them, but they're totally 100% out of my reach (more so than legendaries, even).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> In that case I'll pass, thanks. I'm already in four guilds, I want to keep that last one open just in case.
> 
> Would be nice if we could build OCN up there, though... I've had a major hard-on for the guild weapons since I found them, but they're totally 100% out of my reach (more so than legendaries, even).


Do you want to start it up? If you're willing to start up an OCN guild on JQ I can give you officer permissions on that server and we can see how it goes. Although the size of the group that plays GW2 and goe son OCN is fairly small I think..


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Do you want to start it up? If you're willing to start up an OCN guild on JQ I can give you officer permissions on that server and we can see how it goes. Although the size of the group that plays GW2 and goe son OCN is fairly small I think..


If we have a player or two on JQ, sure, but if it's just me, I really don't see much point. It'll take me until the release of Guild Wars 5 to make anything of a guild all on my own.

Screw it, I take that back. I'll do it. I can get a few things done here and there... that might make JQ more attractive to OCN clannies.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> I've just been trying to get better at taking good screenshots quickly seeing as most things I want to have a screenshot of don't exactly last forever. This is really the only one that I've done quickly that turned out remotely good.
> 
> Then there's always this little gem I got when a certain animation locked up:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are good screenshots. The composition in the first one is excellent. The bright light coming thru the clouds to the left/center beautifully offsets the darkness of the dragon to the right...leaving the subject matter (your char) right in the middle. Brilliant screenshot!
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for the words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So two days ago, when I sold my Super Greatsword Skin, I was totally saying to myself, "I am going to regret selling this for 16g."
> 
> Proved true today, when the Super Greatsword Skin hit 39g.


Yep, I made an "investment" into globs of ectoplasm just before the Feb. patch due to the Ascended accessories, but what do you know, there was an extreme increase in rare drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *direx*
> 
> A OCN guild in GW2? Guess I'll just have to wait for our servers to match up in WvWvW before I'm going to get a chance to play with ya'll.


You could always just guest on Fort Aspenwood whenever you want to play with any of us.


----------



## ignite

Wait, you can rerun the sab daily as long as you delete the character that got the chest? I just want to get to 50 for the GS skin.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Wait, you can rerun the sab daily as long as you delete the character that got the chest? I just want to get to 50 for the GS skin.


Yeah, a lot of people made Asuran alts, did the SAB for the 6 bubble baubles then deleted and made another.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Wait, you can rerun the sab daily as long as you delete the character that got the chest? I just want to get to 50 for the GS skin.


Yep, or you can just go on your 5 characters(2 per chest x 3) 2 days(30+ each day) in a row... rather than continually deleting that character.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Yep, or you can just go on your 5 characters(2 per chest x 3) 2 days(30+ each day) in a row... rather than continually deleting that character.


How about I continually delete you?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Spoiler: I think those of you who play the trading post with me will agree...


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I think those of you who play the trading post with me will agree...


Yup. By far the worst game for those who enjoy playing the market... That 5% listing and subsequent 10% seller's fee is terrible. I'm going back to Runescape.


----------



## Millillion

Meh, for all of the profit I make on the TP, I absolutely adore those people.

The only way I've ever managed to even remotely reliably make money using the TP is buying up cheap level 62-80 greens to MF up to rares to either resell or salvage.


----------



## AblueXKRS

That's how you do it, but when you're trying to squeeze every last coin out of the process as you can, having some nut waltz in and undercut you like that gets annoying. Especially because I literally see it every day. If I'm trying to sell 5 of those daggers, that guy is needlessly wasting a potential 20 silver of my profits... and his own... and of everyone who lists after him. I mean take for instance the guy selling 91 of them at 40.99s. That's 37g, 30s, 9c if they all sell at that price. If they had all undercut by 1c after 45s25c man, 91dagger man's return would be 41g, 14s, 11c... nearly 4g more.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Can a Guild that's not in the OCN's server still partner with the OCN Guild? My guild could serve as the OCN faction in Yak's Bend. I could even start a Steam group for members to join. This way, we can see who else is online and network easily, in and out of the game.We could use the steam voice chat when we party up. What do you say?


----------



## Shaba

I never waste my time playing the TP. I sell items as I make them (usually jewelry) and make my profit that way. Trying to play the market requires more time then I want to invest and doesn't seem that much fun.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I never waste my time playing the TP. I sell items as I make them (usually jewelry) and make my profit that way. Trying to play the market requires more time then I want to invest and doesn't seem that much fun.


Jewelry is the hardest crafting profession to make money from, it's usually more economical to sell the crafting materials.

If you want to make money crafting use Huntsman and Weaponsmith. They're in high demand because of ecto-salvaging and people tossing items into the Mystic Toilet to try for a precursor.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Can a Guild that's not in the OCN's server still partner with the OCN Guild? My guild could serve as the OCN faction in Yak's Bend. I could even start a Steam group for members to join. This way, we can see who else is online and network easily, in and out of the game.We could use the steam voice chat when we party up. What do you say?


I'm all up for it, we've got a vent server , steam group and guild calendar I could add you to as well so some coordination can be made!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Jewelry is the hardest crafting profession to make money from, it's usually more economical to sell the crafting materials.
> 
> If you want to make money crafting use Huntsman and Weaponsmith. They're in high demand because of ecto-salvaging and people tossing items into the Mystic Toilet to try for a precursor.


Are there any stats for MFing with regards to the chances of upscaling from one level of quality to the next? (I.e. what are the chances of four maters becoming a rare?) Also what are the chances of getting precurosr?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Are there any stats for MFing with regards to the chances of upscaling from one level of quality to the next? (I.e. what are the chances of four maters becoming a rare?) Also what are the chances of getting precurosr?


There are a few people that have tried to get a hard number but the problem is that different people seem to be getting different results. As for the chances of a precursor? My experiences so far have yielded 0/232 MFings


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Are there any stats for MFing with regards to the chances of upscaling from one level of quality to the next? (I.e. what are the chances of four maters becoming a rare?) Also what are the chances of getting precurosr?


About 20 greens = 1 rare for me, 20 rares = 1 exotic.


----------



## PureBlackFire

there is no method to the mystic toilet's madness. though in my experience I have gotten a rare for more than 30% of the greens I dropped in. that's as far as my luck goes in the game.


----------



## AblueXKRS

They just released the Leaderboards... I didn't realize JQ is actually the highest-ranked US server.


----------



## thelamacmdr

We had quite the turn out for guild missions today! :O. Too bad I didn't discover the Bitmap screenshot commandline in GW2 until now so all the pictures are turrible quality







. You all get the point though, great job guys!!


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had quite the turn out for guild missions today! :O. Too bad I didn't discover the Bitmap screenshot commandline in GW2 until now so all the pictures are turrible quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You all get the point though, great job guys!!


Where is blake?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Here's the current roster of people I have for Guild 1v1 on Friday. A bit small :/ If anyone that isn't in the guild wants to participate you're absolutely welcome to.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddDlNYmJPa0puUzItRlFYakVYbVpfNlE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm all up for it, we've got a vent server , steam group and guild calendar I could add you to as well so some coordination can be made!


My chars name is Malestrom Nornguard. My account name is TheAntiMartyr.6583


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Here's the current roster of people I have for Guild 1v1 on Friday. A bit small :/ If anyone that isn't in the guild wants to participate you're absolutely welcome to.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtfJSkbYJKqddDlNYmJPa0puUzItRlFYakVYbVpfNlE&output=html&widget=true


sign me up

(Due Reverence)


----------



## thelamacmdr

You all insult me, I know who you are!


----------



## PureBlackFire

I'm in.


----------



## ignite

I'm away for the weekend. Looks like I'm missing a fun event...

Btw, what's the bmp command for normal unpixelated screens?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> I'm away for the weekend. Looks like I'm missing a fun event...
> 
> Btw, what's the bmp command for normal unpixelated screens?


Oh no D: everyone is going to be away







.

If you want nicer screenshots append -bmp to the GW2 shortcut target.


----------



## Lokster1

Hmmm I think I might play some this weekend....maybe....

Can I just run away for the 1v1 competition? I mean if I don't die its kinda like winning:thumb:


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Hmmm I think I might play some this weekend....maybe....
> 
> Can I just run away for the 1v1 competition? I mean if I don't die its kinda like winning:thumb:


That's what I plan on doing...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Hmmm I think I might play some this weekend....maybe....
> 
> Can I just run away for the 1v1 competition? I mean if I don't die its kinda like winning:thumb:


If you really want to yeah, but then no one wins and then we'll all eventually have to go to sleep and no one will get a reward D:


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If you really want to yeah, but then no one wins and then we'll all eventually have to go to sleep and no one will get a reward D:


Well if they fall asleep, I can probably manage to kill them! So it will just be a waiting game for me


----------



## mrsmiles

is there going to be a notification on steam when it starts? what time are you planning on doing it?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> is there going to be a notification on steam when it starts? what time are you planning on doing it?


5:30 PM. There's a notification on steam like for everything else ^_^


----------



## Zen00

Since I can't make it tonight, I'll be a bonus challenger and fight the winner tomorrow for the title. And the gold.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Since I can't make it tonight, I'll be a bonus challenger and fight the winner tomorrow for the title. And the gold.


Good luck finding someone to actually go through with that









EDIT:

Bracket for the duels later has been made! You can view it here to see if you're on it/who you're up against.
http://challonge.com/APR12GW2OCN


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Since I can't make it tonight, I'll be a bonus challenger and fight the winner tomorrow for the title. And the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding someone to actually go through with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Bracket for the duels later has been made! You can view it here to see if you're on it/who you're up against.
> http://challonge.com/APR12GW2OCN
Click to expand...

You can change mine to Miknam if you'd like to be more accurate, seeing as that's the character that I'll be using.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm going to be streaming it too if anyone wants to watch but not participate








twitch.tv/ocngw2


----------



## sprower

All I can say is... Sister in law and kids..


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> All I can say is... Sister in law and kids..


Well it turned out really well so perhaps if everyone wants I can do another one in a couple weeks. There probably won't be a prize next time though since I'm basically all out of money after building those guild upgrades o.o . Everyone seems like they had a good time though so perhaps once I perfect the method of execution I can add more 1v1 game types ^_^.

Give me feedback on how you think it went/how I can perfect it for sure though!

1st place : Fyter
2nd Place : Takaneh
3rd Place : Fatherbrain

Thanks to everyone that came out!


----------



## Zen00

So, unsuprisingly I won.

Or I should say Fyter won the official rounds, though I beat him in the pre event warmups before I had to leave.









Congrats to Fyter and all the other psuedo-winners!

In other news, I won a copy of The Sandlot in Blueray HD!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Not able to login into servers, its just staring at me


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Not able to login into servers, its just staring at me


Looksl ike you're not the only one either. I saw some log off and then try to log on but they didn't manage to get on o.o


----------



## Orici




----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*


good video, all valid points from my pov.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Stopped watching after 0:39.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Stopped watching after 0:39.


You're only cheating yourself...

Every single point they made was incredibly valid...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> You're only cheating yourself...
> 
> Every single point they made was incredibly valid...


Valid or not, it aint gonna happen. MMO creators hardly ever listen to their fanbase, let alone customers. Keep in mind also, we ARE NOT paying per month for GW2, so they essential have no reason or obligation to give or fix anything for us, monthly fee's help assure that happens. Free to play? Doesn't happen....


----------



## Shaba

I believe I checked that video out a little bit ago. It is definitely legit. I have not rewatched it yet but a couple minor changes I would like to see:

1. Let me salvage back pieces - I have no idea why I cannot do this

2. Let me create freaking back pieces - again, no reason why I cannot do this

3. Ascended Gear - make them account bound and salvageable. I do not need to be able to make them but at least let me get some Mats from them. set up a guaranteed 3 ecto or something. I should be able to salvage and if I am able to I shouldn't have to cross my fingers and hope for ecto only to be dissapointed and pissed because RNG failed

4. BL Kits - make them less expensive - it is currently about 6 gold to get 1 kit. for 6 gold I can get about 25 ecto guaranteed. i realize i can obtain more ecto from salvaging since there is a chance to get 3 but i still think 6 gold is too much for 1 kit. Make it less gems so it is at least obtainable. what is so hard about 150 gems? that is still a good gold sink at 3 gold.

5. Lodestones - drop rate is doo doo for the good ones. nuff said

6. Legendary Weapons - Give them higher stats so it is truly legendary and not just pretty. I want to be able to see someone in WvW running towards me with Twilight and be afraid because I know tthat is does sick damage. Also, create more skins for weapons. I realize more designers/artists are needed but still. Why not make a greatsword that requires molten lodestones or glacial and make it look completely different? You have different lodestones so why not offer a legendary from each type of stone? the only difference in the creation would be the gift you make (instead of gift of sunrise it could be gift of .... fill in the blank). i hope this happens in the future. i dont even have my first legendary but I would like more options so I can customize characters more based on their weapons (yes I like to match).

I feel that the above list is not something that would take a lot of design change beyond the legendary weapons. Feel free to add to my list.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I believe I checked that video out a little bit ago. It is definitely legit. I have not rewatched it yet but a couple minor changes I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Let me salvage back pieces - I have no idea why I cannot do this
> 
> 2. Let me create freaking back pieces - again, no reason why I cannot do this
> 
> 3. Ascended Gear - make them account bound and salvageable. I do not need to be able to make them but at least let me get some Mats from them. set up a guaranteed 3 ecto or something. I should be able to salvage and if I am able to I shouldn't have to cross my fingers and hope for ecto only to be dissapointed and pissed because RNG failed
> 
> 4. BL Kits - make them less expensive - it is currently about 6 gold to get 1 kit. for 6 gold I can get about 25 ecto guaranteed. i realize i can obtain more ecto from salvaging since there is a chance to get 3 but i still think 6 gold is too much for 1 kit. Make it less gems so it is at least obtainable. what is so hard about 150 gems? that is still a good gold sink at 3 gold.
> 
> 5. Lodestones - drop rate is doo doo for the good ones. nuff said
> 
> 6. Legendary Weapons - Give them higher stats so it is truly legendary and not just pretty. I want to be able to see someone in WvW running towards me with Twilight and be afraid because I know tthat is does sick damage. Also, create more skins for weapons. I realize more designers/artists are needed but still. Why not make a greatsword that requires molten lodestones or glacial and make it look completely different? You have different lodestones so why not offer a legendary from each type of stone? the only difference in the creation would be the gift you make (instead of gift of sunrise it could be gift of .... fill in the blank). i hope this happens in the future. i dont even have my first legendary but I would like more options so I can customize characters more based on their weapons (yes I like to match).
> 
> I feel that the above list is not something that would take a lot of design change beyond the legendary weapons. Feel free to add to my list.


All of these, except for 4. It truly isn't their fault that the gem exchange is so high. You only have the free market to blame for that. When you go to buy Apple stock, are you gonna blame the NYSE for Apple costing so much? O_O

The thing is with all these posts complaining about GW2, videos saying what needs to be fixed etc etc. You're all beating a dead horse, I guarantee you that there's been hundreds if not thousands of people before you that have complained about it before but it really isn't getting anywhere. So make the complaint and just let it rest. Either ANet know about it and are going to fix it or they know about it and don't really care about that particular "issue"


----------



## Shaba

My little top 6 wasn't so much complaining as it was just things I would like to see be different. I typically stray away from complaining about games because truth be told, if I don't like it, why am I playing it? I greatly enjoy GW2 but sometimes I just gotta throw my 2 cents out there.

I agree with the gem market screwing up the prices and it not being Anet fault. It would be cool if the kits were a little easier to get though. Not as easy as Master Kits but more obtainable. maybe one day


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> My little top 6 wasn't so much complaining as it was just things I would like to see be different. I typically stray away from complaining about games because truth be told, if I don't like it, why am I playing it? I greatly enjoy GW2 but sometimes I just gotta throw my 2 cents out there.
> 
> I agree with the gem market screwing up the prices and it not being Anet fault. It would be cool if the kits were a little easier to get though. Not as easy as Master Kits but more obtainable. maybe one day


I hate these BL kits...I have 10 of them using bank slots from spending all that money trying to get my fused dagger. I'm disgusted everytime i look at them now x.x


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I hate these BL kits...I have 10 of them using bank slots from spending all that money trying to get my fused dagger. I'm disgusted everytime i look at them now x.x


if only you could offload those to me







I have plenty of CoF tokens to turn into ecto


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That was possibly the most unnecessary post if I ever saw one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these, except for 4. It truly isn't their fault that the gem exchange is so high. You only have the free market to blame for that. When you go to buy Apple stock, are you gonna blame the NYSE for Apple costing so much? O_O
> 
> The thing is with all these posts complaining about GW2, videos saying what needs to be fixed etc etc. You're all beating a dead horse, I guarantee you that there's been hundreds if not thousands of people before you that have complained about it before but it really isn't getting anywhere. So make the complaint and just let it rest. Either ANet know about it and are going to fix it or they know about it and don't really care about that particular "issue"


The problem is that those people who have genuine, rational concerns and comments about the game's shortcomings are drowned out by the babies who keep screaming "The game should favour me over everybody else and it needs to do it now!"

I mean I once started a thread on the official GW2 suggestion board asking if it would be possible to give minis a dedicated equipment slot to avoid having to turn them on all the time (they disable after death, map change, or waypoint use) and take up space in player's inventory, and some guy wandered in and contributed this little gem: "Screw that, they just need to make minis easier to get."


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> The problem is that those people who have genuine, rational concerns and comments about the game's shortcomings are drowned out by the babies who keep screaming "The game should favour me over everybody else and it needs to do it now!"
> 
> I mean I once started a thread on the official GW2 suggestion board asking if it would be possible to give minis a dedicated equipment slot to avoid having to turn them on all the time (they disable after death, map change, or waypoint use) and take up space in player's inventory, and some guy wandered in and contributed this little gem: "Screw that, they just need to make minis easier to get."


Should I point out your first mistake?..."official GW2 suggestion board" x.x I really hate those forums not because it's directly associated with the devs blah blah but because anyone that has the game already has the ability to post on there and as a result the only time people tend to go on tehre is when they have something to complain about. Granted ANet does hear the crys of everyone on there you're right. It gets drowned out by the babies that like to cry about things they shouldn't be crying about.

If Anet wants to set a price on their stuff it's 200% within their right to do so..whether someone buys them or not o.o


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> if only you could offload those to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of CoF tokens to turn into ecto


wait wat

Can you salvage dungeon reward tokens for materials? o.o


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> wait wat
> 
> Can you salvage dungeon reward tokens for materials? o.o


No, you buy armor with the tokens and salvage those.


----------



## a pet rock

Be careful though, you can only salvage them for ectos if they're level 70+. I think. Might be 75+ can't remember. Anyways, you can't farm AC to salvage the tokens into ectos. That's all I know.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> No, you buy armor with the tokens and salvage those.


Gotcha. That makes more sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Be careful though, you can only salvage them for ectos if they're level 70+. I think. Might be 75+ can't remember. Anyways, you can't farm AC to salvage the tokens into ectos. That's all I know.


Level 68.

And why is AC the odd one out? Surely if you could salvage dungeon gear, you could salvage ALL of it. Why is AC arbitrarily not one of those?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Gotcha. That makes more sense.
> Level 68.
> 
> And why is AC the odd one out? Surely if you could salvage dungeon gear, you could salvage ALL of it. Why is AC arbitrarily not one of those?


The ones that are actually worth ectoing are the cheap helmets that are worth ~30 tokens (so just one run). Those are based on the level of the dungeon and not just max 80 like the expensive ones are. Unless things have changed since I was last farming CoF. I pointed out AC specifically because I made that mistake when I first started farming dungeons so I knew it was under level.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> The ones that are actually worth ectoing are the cheap helmets that are worth ~30 tokens (so just one run). Those are based on the level of the dungeon and not just max 80 like the expensive ones are. Unless things have changed since I was last farming CoF. I pointed out AC specifically because I made that mistake when I first started farming dungeons so I knew it was under level.


Oh, okay, I understand now.

I thought you were saying the AC rewards were entirely unsalvageable, in that you couldn't actually use a salvage kit on them

My bad


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That guy computer must sucks.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That guy computer must sucks.


Or maybe he doesn't have sli 680s?

My sli 560s struggle during the dragon and other more popular events. It is pretty obvious that this game needs some optimization.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Or maybe he doesn't have sli 680s?
> 
> My sli 560s struggle during the dragon and other more popular events. It is pretty obvious that this game needs some optimization.


No, his CPU mostly. xd Struggle in WvW...

I can run GW2 on 330M laptop GPU anyways.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Suddenly can't log in... again.

Another server outage?


----------



## Shaba

I still cannot get over the fact that I got screwed by the whole "unique" categorization for the ascended rings. It would of been nice to have a prompt or know that before buying. Totally whack...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I still cannot get over the fact that I got screwed by the whole "unique" categorization for the ascended rings. It would of been nice to have a prompt or know that before buying. Totally whack...


you didn't know? sucks. you can use the mist essence things you find in fractals to ascend one with a built in AR. that way you can equip both as the ascended one won't be "unique" anymore.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you didn't know? sucks. you can use the mist essence things you find in fractals to ascend one with a built in AR. that way you can equip both as the ascended one won't be "unique" anymore.


In my defense, outside of the internets, there is no place in game that tells you about unique items. If there is, I don't know it. It is kinda one of those deals where ignorance isn't bliss and I couldn't ask the question that I didn't know needed to be asked.

Tos mentioned to me the same thing about infusing it. The crappy part is that I have to get up to Frac 20+ before I can get shards. I don't run Fractals that much so I have to stare at the paperweight in my bank until I can infuse it. I guess this will be my motivation to get to Frac 26 and higher.

Does anyone have any experience or know how hard/awesome Fractals 40+ is? If it is super hard I think it would be fun to run with the guild if we can all get up that high. I have been looking for a challenge that isn't Arah and has good rewards


----------



## PureBlackFire

How many vials and globs of mist essence do you have? You'd be good to infuse if you had 5 vials of mist essence and 8 globs of mist essence right now.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> How many vials and globs of mist essence do you have? You'd be good to infuse if you had 5 vials of mist essence and 8 globs of mist essence right now.


Not enough







I think 4 vials and 3 globs or something like that. I need total of 1 shard, and 1 vial then I will be ready to infuse.


----------



## Zen00

5 vials, 3 globs, and 1 shard.

Rather impossible in my opinion, I've had 3 vials and 2 globs drop in my 50 runs.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Suddenly can't log in... again.
> 
> Another server outage?


Server maintenance, they started from 12am PST to 2 am I believe


----------



## cavallino

I used to play rift but the monthly sub fee put just too much pressure on me to play all the time. Do you think I would like guild wars 2 if I enjoyed most everything about rift with the exception of the high end game raids?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I used to play rift but the monthly sub fee put just too much pressure on me to play all the time. Do you think I would like guild wars 2 if I enjoyed most everything about rift with the exception of the high end game raids?


As a former Rift player myself, once you get over the initial relearning curve of how to play this new approach to MMORPG that is GW2, you'll have crap tons of fun.


----------



## Rakhasa

I second this, no monthly sub = play whenever you want and not feel guilty for "wasting" money. I was a hardcore wow player, I've quit that and came to GW2 - and loving it


----------



## AblueXKRS

Unless you get suckered into buying gems, like me, and then feel guilty for wasting money.


----------



## Zen00

Free trial keys for those of you on the fence.

http://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways.cfm/offer/437/Guild-Wars-2-Weekend-Free-Trial-Key-Giveaway.html


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Unless you get suckered into buying gems, like me, and then feel guilty for wasting money.


Meh, it was well worth it to get my name changed and get the gem armor. Its totally optional in the end, learn some self control.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

The only thing I really buy gems for is to upgrade my bank capacity. The remainder I use to buy black lion keys.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> The only thing I really buy gems for is to upgrade my bank capacity. The remainder I use to buy black lion keys.


I..bought...so..many..keys :'(


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I..bought...so..many..keys :'(


overpriced keys...overpriced BL kits...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> overpriced keys...overpriced BL kits...


Ahhh... Remember the good old days? Where 100 gems only cost 70 silver?

Also the market is STILL in a depression. I used to play with flipping three types of equipment. I've had to reach into an additional four since the market crashed...


----------



## Shaba

I hope things recover. I kinda wish that bots would come back just so prices on items would drop. It would be a beautiful day if gems were 100 for 1 gold and charged lodestones were 1 gold and Tier 6 mats were only 6 silver each. I don't foresee this happening anytime soon.


----------



## Exxlir

Is This Game Worth The Purchase ? Played Tera, Rift, WoW, and GW1...

Enjoyed them all but got bored after a while


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Is This Game Worth The Purchase ? Played Tera, Rift, WoW, and GW1...
> 
> Enjoyed them all but got bored after a while


Worth it IMHO. its definitely different then other RPGs but it is fun. I REALLY enjoy the fact that there isnt this kill competition or harvesting competition. i think that by and large the community is cool. i have yet to see "u noob" type responses in the general chat when someone asks a question that could be considered noob.


----------



## Exxlir

thank you for the reply i shall see about purchasing this game, i really enjoyed the first one and i played the beta for this one just wasn't sure if it was up to much but a lot of people play it


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Free trial keys for those of you on the fence.
> 
> http://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways.cfm/offer/437/Guild-Wars-2-Weekend-Free-Trial-Key-Giveaway.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> thank you for the reply i shall see about purchasing this game, i really enjoyed the first one and i played the beta for this one just wasn't sure if it was up to much but a lot of people play it


----------



## Exxlir

thank you very much !!!!


----------



## djriful

Come to Tarnished Coast server! Unlike other servers, you will see people in every zone and cities due it is an unofficial RP server. People just hang out everywhere.


----------



## Zen00

But then you'd be on the server which is the arch rival of Fort Aspenwood, the official server.

They're damn dirty WvWvW cheaters.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> But then you'd be on the server which is the arch rival of Fort Aspenwood, the official server.
> 
> They're damn dirty WvWvW cheaters.


But all of them I've met in W3 have been so nice. Even to the point of one joining our party in the Obsidian Sanctum to help us complete it.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Come to Tarnished Coast server! Unlike other servers, you will see people in every zone and cities due it is an unofficial RP server. People just hang out everywhere.


Have fun sucking at WvW. You're going to be in a big zerg and die a lot.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Have fun sucking at WvW. You're going to be in a big zerg and die a lot.


And yet still have more ppt and map coverage than everyone else?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Have fun sucking at WvW. You're going to be in a big zerg and die a lot.


Is dying what stop me playing? I don't qq like that. Also who said that I play WvWvW dedicated? I'm mostly PVE guy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> And yet still have more ppt and map coverage than everyone else?
> 
> and exactly.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> And yet still have more ppt and map coverage than everyone else?


Well, at the end of the day, they have numbers. They recruit from other servers and have ridiculous zergs on every BL. Especially running with BT the last few days, there is no organization in the groups, they just kind of run at you.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Is there any way to buy Karma? I just dumped 250k on a nice exotic light armor set, but I still want more...










Nummy Light Aurora Garb


----------



## Zen00

Do your dailies and run dungeons till your brains melt from your ears.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Do your dailies and run dungeons till your brains melt from your ears.


I do do dailies... religiously. I've not missed a single day since I realized they existed, 47 days ago.

You get good karma from dungeons?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I do do dailies... religiously. I've not missed a single day since I realized they existed, 47 days ago.
> 
> You get good karma from dungeons?


Do the dailies, but don't use those jugs D: . Your guild should activate some nice buffs for you that will boost your karma gains and Ice Cream and Karma boosters will net you almost double the karma from those


----------



## Zen00

About 2k karma per run of CoF path 1


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Do the dailies, but don't use those jugs D: . Your guild should activate some nice buffs for you that will boost your karma gains and Ice Cream and Karma boosters will net you almost double the karma from those


I already used 35 today >_<.

I used a booster I found and a 10% guild booster... so plus 60% on those. How much further up can the increase go?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> About 2k karma per run of CoF path 1


That's not too bad...


----------



## thelamacmdr

About 90% was the max cap if I remember correctly


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> About 90% was the max cap if I remember correctly


Hot diggity! Do the three or four guild banners that provide karma boosts stack? Or is it just the most powerful one?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Also, I don't really have a guild... I don't join guilds in which I know none of the members, because I'm a social recluse, I'm one of three people in my bf's guild, and none of the ten people in my brother's guild ever plays any more (literally).

(Sorry for double post, editing on my phone is like trying to type on a computer in Paris... From this side of the Atlantic)


----------



## AlphaStatus

Your free to join our guild if you like. We activate most of the guild banners during the weekend. We also do guild bounties and will start doing guild treks as-well. Feel free to send me a message in-game if you want to join the unoffical OCN GW2 guild. If your not on our server (FT. Aspenwood) you can use the guesting feature when we run guild content.

In-game name: Alphastatus.6729


----------



## djriful

I have about 1 million karma waiting... thinking about my second legendary.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> About 90% was the max cap if I remember correctly


It's 95%.

Karma Booster[1] 50% extra karma for one hour
Communal Boost Bonfire[1] 50% extra karma for one hour
Politics upgrades[2] +5% Karma Banner
Politics upgrades[2] +10% Karma and +10% Experience Banner
Politics upgrades[2] Guild Heroes Banner (+10% Karma)
Economy upgrades +15% karma for 24 hours.
Ice Cream items +5% karma for 30 minutes
Karmic Infusion +15% karma while equipped.

The items with a [1], do not stack with the other [1]. Same goes for the ones with [2], they will not stack with another [2].


----------



## Zen00

You're forgetting the WvW buff for 33% karma when outmanned.


----------



## Exxlir

is there any more keys available ?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> is there any more keys available ?


not from the link that was posted earlier, should of gotten one when you had the chance.


----------



## Exxlir

i got one for myself and tbh i played the first beta/trial so i didnt need one, i got another one from curse for my girlfriend so its all good thanks for the first link though !


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> You're forgetting the WvW buff for 33% karma when outmanned.


But that one is apparently bugged and doesn't work. (not to mention it would be unreliable even if it did)


----------



## afallickwang

I have stopped playing Guild Wars 2 and returned back to SWTOR. Lovely game but lack of storyline didn't compel me to level beyond 27.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/presenting-the-rytlocks-critter-rampage-game/


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/presenting-the-rytlocks-critter-rampage-game/


I will be biting my keyboard like I did my old NES controllers. Memories


----------



## AblueXKRS

Ahh... the fuzzy good feeling you get when you port people to Troll's End and they say thank you and pour gifts on you... and then you get suppressed because you told people you were helping them more than once in 10 minutes.

Screw the chat suppressing system. I'm trying to help people, Dwaynadammit.


----------



## Zen00

More annoying when you're trying to coordinate people in WvW and you get suppressed right when a zerg shows up and you need to tell people to get to your location.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I am so unspeakably sick of the trading post... I used to be able to make 5 to 10 gold a day on that. Now I'm lucky to make 50s a day.


----------



## Zen00

Are you using GW2 Spidy to make some estimates?


----------



## Liman23

Thanks for the info.

Nice reference.


----------



## cavallino

Decided to give GW2 a try...downloading it now.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Decided to give GW2 a try...downloading it now.


Looking forward to see you in game ^_^. Although, free weekend ends soon doesn't it? D:


----------



## cavallino

I just bought it couldn't snag a trial code.

So what race should I pick for ranged dps? It looks like I want to go ranger but do different races have different skills or is it like rift where it's mostly cosmetic?


----------



## Zen00

Mostly cosmetic but there are some racial skills. However they are available for use in PvP so they don't make a difference there, and in PvE they are generally worthless.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I just bought it couldn't snag a trial code.
> 
> So what race should I pick for ranged dps? It looks like I want to go ranger but do different races have different skills or is it like rift where it's mostly cosmetic?


https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/professions/

every class can do ranged dps. there are different racial skills, but they don't sway the balance of any class.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I just bought it couldn't snag a trial code.
> 
> So what race should I pick for ranged dps? It looks like I want to go ranger but do different races have different skills or is it like rift where it's mostly cosmetic?


Race really doesn't matter unless you really want one of the racial skills in particular for PvE or WvW (they're not usable in structured PvP).

Even profession doesn't really matter that much for Ranged DPS, though the kind of ranged DPS you do is dependant on your class. Warriors probably have the most damage from range, but not really any utility or support, Guardians at first seem to be the worst for it, but the guardians staff AA is amazing for hitting large groups and provides a lot of utility.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Race matters for the first 20 levels of story mission...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Race really doesn't matter unless you really want one of the racial skills in particular for PvE or WvW (they're not usable in structured PvP).
> 
> Even profession doesn't really matter that much for Ranged DPS, though the kind of ranged DPS you do is dependant on your class. Warriors probably have the most damage from range, but not really any utility or support, Guardians at first seem to be the worst for it, but the guardians staff AA is amazing for hitting large groups and provides a lot of utility.


I'm pretty sure Warriors ahve the most damage...period o.o


----------



## a pet rock

The biggest influence race has is on the size of your model. The larger races charr and norn have a more difficult time with jumping puzzles than asura or even humans and sylvari.

And I suppose the smaller clickable target thing makes a difference if you're really into PvP.


----------



## cavallino

So I am playing a rifle wielding human warrior. I like the game so far... It seems to run really well I can run everything at max at 1440p and still get 50+fps.


----------



## Exxlir

Whats the best Necromancer build for the game? im considering on getting it from my grilfriend for my birthday and ive always love necros/warlock on wow


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> So I am playing a rifle wielding human warrior. I like the game so far... It seems to run really well I can run everything at max at 1440p and still get 50+fps.


Warriors are fun! Depending on your preference, you can tank, do massive dps, or be a ranged fighter. My Warrior is mainly focused on damage with limited survivability. When I was running full berserker's gear (power, precision, crit dmg) (armor, jewels, accessories, etc) I was crit hitting at 20k+. I died whenever a feather hit me but I did a ton of damage! I have since changed my build to be Knight's (power, toughness, precision) armor with Zerker other items. I live a little longer now but do smaller crits (only like 15K







)


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Warriors are fun! Depending on your preference, you can tank, do massive dps, or be a ranged fighter. My Warrior is mainly focused on damage with limited survivability. When I was running full berserker's gear (power, precision, crit dmg) (armor, jewels, accessories, etc) I was crit hitting at 20k+. I died whenever a feather hit me but I did a ton of damage! I have since changed my build to be Knight's (power, toughness, precision) armor with Zerker other items. I live a little longer now but do smaller crits (only like 15K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My warrior build is similar with all knight's armor, but zerker's weapons and jewelry. My crits do anywhere from 12k-18k depending on buffs/debuffs/armor. I also like to run with axe/mace as my weapon switch because it has two sources of vulnerability for 4 stacks. If I stick with the axe/mace I can get 16-20 stacks of vuln on my own, but I frequently switch back to greatsword so hundred blades can take advantage of the vuln stacks. That and the arms trait line gives bonuses for weapon switching with a drastically shorter cool down.

I've also heard that double axe warrior has a higher consistent dps because it doesn't rely on hundred blades, but I like that burst damage. Oh, and I only run dungeons. I have no idea how this would do in pvp. Probably terribly.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Whats the best Necromancer build for the game? im considering on getting it from my grilfriend for my birthday and ive always love necros/warlock on wow


There is no one best build for everything. It comes down to what you'll be doing (leveling, PvE, WvW, PvP) and your play style.


----------



## Exxlir

obv i will have to play pve to level then i will be a pvp build no doubt about it


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> My warrior build is similar with all knight's armor, but zerker's weapons and jewelry. My crits do anywhere from 12k-18k depending on buffs/debuffs/armor. I also like to run with axe/mace as my weapon switch because it has two sources of vulnerability for 4 stacks. If I stick with the axe/mace I can get 16-20 stacks of vuln on my own, but I frequently switch back to greatsword so hundred blades can take advantage of the vuln stacks. That and the arms trait line gives bonuses for weapon switching with a drastically shorter cool down.
> 
> I've also heard that double axe warrior has a higher consistent dps because it doesn't really on hundred blades, but I like that burst damage. Oh, and I only run dungeons. I have no idea how this would do in pvp. Probably terribly.


Greatsword is much more defensive than double axe and is preferable for straight up DPS builds because of that, it adds a little survivability without sacrificing the DPS.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> obv i will have to play pve to level then i will be a pvp build no doubt about it


Depends on what PvP you're going to be doing. If you want to do WvW then yes I'd recommend levelling but you really don't have to and can jump right in. The game will raise your stats to 80 for your class but you won't have the same gear and skills as everyone else.

sPvP on the otherhand will give you everything you need right off the bat. You don't have to level a character if you just want to do sPvP because all the vendors provide sPvP gear for free in the Heart of the Mists and you can edit your skill bar and trait lines without fear. It's definitely a good way to test out a class to see if you'll like it as well.


----------



## Exxlir

ill do the second option first then if i like my class and character i will do the whole game







thanks for the info !


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> ill do the second option first then if i like my class and character i will do the whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info !


Anytime







>> Shameless plug, if you haven't already found a guild consider joining the OCN one to start out with. We can help you from in game in case you need anything/want to do stuff with us








edit: OH NO! That was my 1000th post D: I was saving that to post my build :'( my 1000 post virginity was taken with a plug...


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Depends on what PvP you're going to be doing. If you want to do WvW then yes I'd recommend levelling but you really don't have to and can jump right in. The game will raise your stats to 80 for your class but you won't have the same gear and skills as everyone else.
> 
> sPvP on the otherhand will give you everything you need right off the bat. You don't have to level a character if you just want to do sPvP because all the vendors provide sPvP gear for free in the Heart of the Mists and you can edit your skill bar and trait lines without fear. It's definitely a good way to test out a class to see if you'll like it as well.


Upleveled players WvW get wrecked. They're basically free bags. : (


----------



## Exxlir

what do you mean ?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Upleveled players WvW get wrecked. They're basically free bags. : (


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> what do you mean ?


You get up levelled to 80, but you don't get the 70 trait points that come with being level 80 and you don't have level 80 weapons, armor, or accessories. So while you might be the same level, you're only going to have a fraction of the actual power that comes with it.


----------



## Exxlir

so i was right there is a point of leveling!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> so i was right there is a point of leveling!


There's always a point to progression . Just being able to test a class in structured PvP.


----------



## cavallino

what server is the ocn guild on?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> what server is the ocn guild on?


The majority of us are on Fort Aspenwood so that's where all of our guild "benefits" are. We do have some members on Tarnished Coast, Gate of Madness and whatnot but they're the minority.


----------



## eternallydead

I just tried out the free trial this weekend, and really enjoyed GW2 so far.

What do you guys think of the Fort Aspenwood server? Are there other servers I should consider instead?


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I just tried out the free trial this weekend, and really enjoyed GW2 so far.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Fort Aspenwood server? Are there other servers I should consider instead?


FA is good. I was on Yak's Bend at first, which I liked, but FA is nice because the guild is here. No server is perfect but it helps if you have people that you can chat with on this forums and in game. I have enjoyed my choice to switch servers









If you are big into Role Play then i hear that Tarnished Coast is the unofficial roleplaying server. I don't know this first hand but wanted to throw that out there for ya just in case.

Another bonus of FA/OCN: People in the guild know what the heck they are talking about as far as tech is concerned. It is nice to be able to talk watercooling, different vid cards, etc etc and have people that understand you and aren't completely fanboyish.


----------



## eternallydead

Very true about the having people who actually know about computers to talk to . I made my character on FA since this was were the OCN guild was; however, I just wnted ot make sure people were actually still GW2 from OCN.

I think I will stay on FA.

I will be buying the game tonight, is there any value in the Deluxe version vs. the Standard?


----------



## FLCLimax

nope, get standard imo.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> nope, get standard imo.


^ this


----------



## Shaba

Also, pro tips:

1. Save your Black Lion Kits until you start getting level 68+ rares/exotics. It has the highest chance of getting ectoplasm which is needed for legendary weapons and exotics
2. Save all your materials (ore, leathers, etc etc) until you start crafting. It is usually much faster to buy the items you need off the TP. Also, save all high tier materials (vicious fangs, vicious claws, etc). You need those for legendary. If you dont want a legendary, use em for crafting.
3. I would save your Karma potions you get from the daily until you have a lot and can use Karma boosters to receive a bonus. If you have questions about this, feel free to ask. You *typically* don't need karma till high levels. You will need about 1 million karma for a legendary (round about).

I am sure there are many other pro tips out there but those are mine







all in all, have fun! dont rush through the game, enjoy every second of it. level 80 is fun but there is plenty of time to get there.


----------



## eternallydead

Thank you, I used to play WoW a lot, and quit about 4-5 months ago. GW2 seems like a breath of fresh air, I like not knowing where to go, and getting rewarded for exploring (vista points, and points of interest). I loved tanking in WoW, and loved the paladin class (before the holy power adition), so I am playing a Guardian to make them like a paladin.

I know each class has their own healing, but do they still have a tanking role, or is it mainly dps while self healing?

Should I start crafting now (saving all mats that are used in legendaries?) or should I save all mats up and craft later?


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Thank you, I used to play WoW a lot, and quit about 4-5 months ago. GW2 seems like a breath of fresh air, I like not knowing where to go, and getting rewarded for exploring (vista points, and points of interest). I loved tanking in WoW, and loved the paladin class (before the holy power adition), so I am playing a Guardian to make them like a paladin.
> 
> I know each class has their own healing, but do they still have a tanking role, or is it mainly dps while self healing?
> 
> Should I start crafting now (saving all mats that are used in legendaries?) or should I save all mats up and craft later?


Each class has a role more specific for it rather than just DPS/Tank.

Warriors usually do the DPS, guardians do damage mitigation (blocking enemy attacks or turning conditions into boons, etc), thiefs do stealth well which help in running past areas and mob packs you don't want to fight, mesmers can help speed up party damage or do good DPS themselves. And other roles for other classes.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Each class has a role more specific for it rather than just DPS/Tank.
> 
> Warriors usually do the DPS, guardians do damage mitigation (blocking enemy attacks or turning conditions into boons, etc), thiefs do stealth well which help in running past areas and mob packs you don't want to fight, mesmers can help speed up party damage or do good DPS themselves. And other roles for other classes.


I like that, I think I will enjoy the damage mitigation part then.


----------



## cavallino

Ok so how do I join the OCN guild? I'm logged on to Aspenwood now, name is Enzo Cavallino.


----------



## AblueXKRS

If I join the OCN guild and guest on FA, do I get the guild benefits available to FA members?


----------



## eternallydead

Please add me to the guild Char name: Celestial Sunder, account name Celestrius.5284


----------



## thelamacmdr

Invited everyone that posted ^_^ well those that provided a name


----------



## AlphaStatus

I'm not sure if you'll get the bonuses but you will be able to participate in guild missions. It doesn't cost you anything to join and check to see if you get the guild bonuses if you guest on FA. We activate our guild buffs on Fri since most of our people play on the weekends. You can join up to 5 guilds I believe so feel free to send me a pm with your account name or in-game message and i'll invite you.

Alphastatus.6729


----------



## AblueXKRS

Worth a shot.

AblueXKRS.1793


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Worth a shot.
> 
> AblueXKRS.1793


Alpha isn't online at the moment so I went ahead and added you for him. Such lazy officers tsk tsk


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Thank you, I used to play WoW a lot, and quit about 4-5 months ago. GW2 seems like a breath of fresh air, I like not knowing where to go, and getting rewarded for exploring (vista points, and points of interest). I loved tanking in WoW, and loved the paladin class (before the holy power adition), so I am playing a Guardian to make them like a paladin.
> 
> I know each class has their own healing, but do they still have a tanking role, or is it mainly dps while self healing?
> 
> Should I start crafting now (saving all mats that are used in legendaries?) or should I save all mats up and craft later?


I enjoyed playing a Paladin in WoW back in '04-05 and I typically gravitate to that class in most games I play. I ended up making a Guardian in this game and I can say that I love it! My Warrior is fun for DPS but really, I would rather run my Guard. I feel he adds more value to groups and my survivability is waaaaay higher. I think you will enjoy running a Guardian. If you are interested, I can post on here or PM you in game what I run trait wise so you can see if you like it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Upcoming patch adds spectator mode, custom arenas and a living story dungeon.

Dungeon:
Quote:


> The dungeon hasn't been built by the normal dungeon team. Instead, it was tackled by the same folks who made the Halloween and Wintersday instanced content. The whole dungeon builds up to a final boss encounter. You'll be prepared for that encounter by all the mobs you destroy on your way through the dungeon; you'll see a certain mechanic right up front, then a different one once you've learned to handle the first, then perhaps both in combination, so that by the time you get to the big finale you're all ready to kick butt and take names.
> 
> The dungeon is balanced to be somewhere "between story and explorable modes" in terms of difficulty. (Given that I can name a few explorable mode dungeons that are way simpler than some of the story modes, that rating needs to be taken with a grain of salt.) The team expects that it'll take really experienced and skilled teams between 30 and 45 minutes to complete (that length is due in part, I'm told, to a little bit of time-gating), while less coordinated teams will find themselves spending an hour or so inside.
> 
> As living story content, the dungeon will be available only for a set amount of time. Because of that, it can have pretty neat rewards -- "really cool ones" that "you'll want to come back for." There's no need to run the dungeon multiple times to get the whole story, but folks who do go in multiple times over the course of its presence in the world will find that it changes over time. There's variety in some of the things that happen and combinations of enemies in order to give players the feeling that they're not just ransacking the same facility over and over. To reinforce that, the entrances and exits to the dungeon will be moving throughout the cycle.


custom arena options:
Quote:


> You have all sorts of controls over your custom arena, should you have both the capacity and interest to make one. You can set a name, a password (or a lack of password), a logon message, the team size, the time and score limit, the respawn type and timing, whether or not the "ready" button is in use, the number of players required to kick the game off, the number of slots that are reserved for members, the membership list, the list of banned players, map rotation, whether or not you want progression (that is, if kills, losses, and the like will be recorded), whether you want players to be able to swap out gear and skills, and whether or not autobalancing happens.


spectator mode options:
Quote:


> Spectator mode will be available for hotjoinable sPvP and in custom arenas. As you enter a match, you'll have an option to join as red team, blue team, random team, or spectator. You'll be able to pick a player's point of view to see from; this will allow you to inspect all of her gear, traits, and skills. You'll also be able to choose from fixed cameras that hang out near high-traffic areas if you'd rather see combat around a specific point rather than the way a single player is maneuvering.


other stuff:
Quote:


> April's Retribution patch will bring in other goodies, too. There's a new ability for arrow cart mastery as well as five new levels for the guard killer ability line. New guild missions (including a new guild rush that includes turning into Quaggans, awwww yissss!) are being added. You can now purchase WvW siege equipment decorated with your guild's logo. You can also get "back banners" that display your guild's logo. I'm not certain how a back banner differs from a cloak or cape, but apparently it does. My personal bet is that these back banners will be on the higher end of personal rewards. My other personal bet is that, sans substantial evidence that they're truly different from cloaks, the name of back banner will not stick around long in player parlance. And because money is made for spending, there will be new items in the gem store. The sonic tunneling tool will allow players to travel for short distances underground. You'll also be able to buy four new weapon skins, two of which are weapons belonging to our buddies Rox and Braham.


----------



## thelamacmdr

You all do realize...as soon as this comes out we're doing another round of Guild Duels right?
Also, guild capes? But what about my pink quaggan? :'(


----------



## FLCLimax

that depends on how limited the ability to create custom arenas is at first. i'll be down of course and i won't use a bunker build this time.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> that depends on how limited the ability to create custom arenas is at first. i'll be down of course and i won't use a bunker build this time.


No no feel free to, just with time coins available you can expect to pay a proportion equivalent to how long your fight lasts


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Upcoming patch adds spectator mode, custom arenas and a living story dungeon.
> 
> Dungeon:
> custom arena options:
> spectator mode options:
> other stuff:


Hello gems going over 3 g. @[email protected]


----------



## AblueXKRS

Super Greatsword skin hit 53g today.

Kill me.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Save my rare super skins or dump them now for 50g and hate myself later?


----------



## Zen00

Dump em, duuuuuuuuuump them! Specifically on me, the one who has never done the SAB.


----------



## djriful

Flame dye is at 30g atm. I bought it when it was only 17g.


----------



## Shaba

i feel that i need to start taking advantage of these crazy price inflations on the TP. at the same time though, i really dont care. grinding out mindless activities (not farming) in order to play the economy seems like a waste of time and boring. oh well, guess ill never be "rich" unless i hit the precursor lottery


----------



## cavallino

I am having a hard time figuring this game out and its mechanics. Only other MMO I've played was rift and it was a little more noob friendly. Is there a good place to find tutorials? Should I just look for youtube videos? Also this game doesn't seem as gear-centric as other games. Lastly... I hate crafting... Can I be successful in this game without doing any crafting?


----------



## Zen00

Yes, crafting is optional (though a good way to get easy levels if you follow some guides online), as for practice, if you want to try out your skills and different gear combinations there is free gear in the PvP zone (the swords icon on the top left of your screen) plus bots (stationary, moving, and AI) to test your skills out against (as well as dodge bots for practicing timing) so you have plenty of options.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> i feel that i need to start taking advantage of these crazy price inflations on the TP. at the same time though, i really dont care. grinding out mindless activities (not farming) in order to play the economy seems like a waste of time and boring. oh well, guess ill never be "rich" unless i hit the precursor lottery


I actually did the opposite, I pulled every dime I had out of the tp ever since the world boss changes x.x


----------



## Zen00

This post is over 9000!


----------



## thelamacmdr

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU I wanted that post! You suck :'(


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I actually did the opposite, I pulled every dime I had out of the tp ever since the world boss changes x.x


This.

The market is not worth playing with right now. Wait for the influx of returners to die down and go away and hopefully it'll recover.


----------



## Shaba

I would just like to see precursors go back down to being 150 or 200 gold which is something reasonable. I like how the instant someone was able to upload their legendary greatsword to the TP for over 1k gold that the perceived value of precursors tripled/quadrupled. What made them less valuable before and more valuable now? The ability to sell your legendary for a huge amount which was its perceived value. The real question is why did it become more valuable?

Perception of value is a dangerous thing. Apple thrives off of it and our GW2 market suffers because of it. Everything is more expensive because of that 1 change to the TP. I don't think Charged Lodestones would ever be 3 gold each if it were not for that 1st greatsword that hit the market for so high.

I do think that selling your legendary is OK. I just dont like how it played out. /end complaining


----------



## Zen00

Has anyone tried the new AMD drivers that came out today (13.4), they claim to have significantly improved latency in GW2.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new AMD drivers that came out today (13.4), they claim to have significantly improved latency in GW2.


Will they work with my 670?


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new AMD drivers that came out today (13.4), they claim to have significantly improved latency in GW2.


I'm running 13.4 with my 7970 and it seems a tad smoother. Though it could just be anecdotal.


----------



## Shaba

I realize after reviewing some of my posts here that I have spent quite a few of them complaining. I will stop. I apologize for the QQ


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I realize after reviewing some of my posts here that I have spent quite a few of them complaining. I will stop. I apologize for the QQ


YEAH! Shut up!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Five back to back runs of the SAB with throwaway characters... 30 bubbles, no skins.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Five back to back runs of the SAB with throwaway characters... 30 bubbles, no skins.


You got the longbow skin D: What more could you possibly need? X.X


----------



## Zen00

Give me 15 GS skins so I can buy my precursor.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You got the longbow skin D: What more could you possibly need? X.X


More skins to throw at poor fools with too much money >_<.

And more skins for myself! *gibbers*


----------



## AblueXKRS

12 runs.

72 bubbles.

0 skins.

:I


----------



## AblueXKRS

13 runs.

78 bubbles

0 skins

Am I wasting my time?


----------



## p33k

I found this thread because I started to play again out of the blue... I realized though I am on a different server than you all. Thought about switching servers but then thought wait, I am in Korea and I will be playing when most of you are sleeping or working


----------



## Shaba

You might be. How long does it take to do a run?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> 13 runs.
> 
> 78 bubbles
> 
> 0 skins
> 
> Am I wasting my time?


I just got my first skin drop.. Think that was like run 35?

I finish runs in around 10 minutes or so, +- a few.


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I found this thread because I started to play again out of the blue... I realized though I am on a different server than you all. Thought about switching servers but then thought wait, I am in Korea and I will be playing when most of you are sleeping or working


There's usually a few people on late night/early morning.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> You might be. How long does it take to do a run?


12-15 minutes with an existing characters if I don't screw it up, ~20 with a throwaway char


----------



## djriful

Tarnished Coast server if you want to see people 24/7. xD


----------



## AblueXKRS

2,000 baubles.

brb buying 8 bubbles


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I found this thread because I started to play again out of the blue... I realized though I am on a different server than you all. Thought about switching servers but then thought wait, I am in Korea and I will be playing when most of you are sleeping or working


Yeah we have people from OCN on quite a few servers but guild wise there's almost always someone on at night. During the daytime (for Pacific Standard Time) people are at work usually so the days can get quite slow at those times.


----------



## Trev0r269

Anyone else having trouble with driver crashes while crossfiring? I'm running 2x 6970s and ever since the game went live I've had video crashes in one form or another. Although at least now I can report the issue









I've tried stock clocks, overclocks, current drivers, beta drivers. Any other ideas? Questions? It's a cool game that makes use of my hardware but I want the game to be stable, obv.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Are you running the game in fullscreen or windowed fullscreen? Some people have issues running the game on full-screened window mode when cross-fired. Also make sure you don't have mumble overlay enabled.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Hey guys, I've decided to start recruiting for the guild since there's been a lot of complaining about empty guild blah blah.

As of right now here's our recruiting "chant":
Quote:


> [OCN] We Who Overclock is looking for casual PvX'ers with an enthusiasm for technology [Guild MIssions: Wed,Sat][WvW][Guild Duels][Vent] PM for a good time!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Hey guys, I've decided to start recruiting for the guild since there's been a lot of complaining about empty guild blah blah.
> 
> As of right now here's our recruiting "chant":
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [OCN] We Who Overclock is looking for casual PvX'ers with an enthusiasm for technology [Guild MIssions: Wed,Sat][WvW][Guild Duels][Vent] Check us out at Overclock.net
Click to expand...

sounds good, get to it!


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Hey guys, I've decided to start recruiting for the guild since there's been a lot of complaining about empty guild blah blah.
> 
> As of right now here's our recruiting "chant":


OH GOD NO.


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev0r269*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with driver crashes while crossfiring? I'm running 2x 6970s and ever since the game went live I've had video crashes in one form or another. Although at least now I can report the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried stock clocks, overclocks, current drivers, beta drivers. Any other ideas? Questions? It's a cool game that makes use of my hardware but I want the game to be stable, obv.


Try the 13.5 beta drivers or 13.4 WHQL if you want the official drivers. I am on 13.4 as of yesterday and all the graphic related issues I had with GW2 are non existent now Even the black lines that were appearing on the ceiling and floor are gone! yay!







I am crossfiring 2 7850s and without a doubt now that I can actually play the game with no issues I can say hands down, GW2 is the most stunning MMO I have seen

Ynygma


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> OH GOD NO.


Says the one who's not a part of the guild anymore?


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Says the one who's not a part of the guild anymore?


Sure I am. I rep OCN whenever I'm not in WvW, it just so happens that I haven't had time for non-WvW GW2 this week.


----------



## Liman23

I've used teamspeak for many years.... So my question is .. What is the vent address for ocn?

thanks


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm not allowed to post it on here D: So I'll put both the mumble and vent server information in the Message of the Day in game.


----------



## Exxlir

Right guys i need guidance!

what is the best server to go on guild wars, im from Scotland so Europe server or is the american ones better, plus i would like to pvp when im higher level etc, new to the game just installed it like 5 mins ago


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Right guys i need guidance!
> 
> what is the best server to go on guild wars, im from Scotland so Europe server or is the american ones better, plus i would like to pvp when im higher level etc, new to the game just installed it like 5 mins ago


Structured PvP your level is bumped up to lvl 80 straight away so you could do that right from the get go.

As for server, yes you're better off going with a European server for a better community during your play times.


----------



## Unstableiser

I play on Far Shiverpeaks, it's mostly Dutch and Scandinavian but there are some Britons on there, including me. Don't worry most people speak in English too Fabulous community (feels like the best of any MMO server I've been on.) It's also busy in pretty much all areas, WvW is a big thing and map events are always busy especially in Orr. Feel free to add me to your friends list I would love to be of guidance: Unstableiser.5164


----------



## mrsmiles

right so im now banned for being "involved in gold selling/buying" had a guild mate send me 162 gold for the Golden Title i assume this was the reason for the ban.

submitted a support ticket, thelamacmdr if you can ask in the guild for the person that sent me the gold to contact me on OCN dont exactly remember the name they should know if you ask i was playing under Higher Being the mesmer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> right so im now banned for being "involved in gold selling/buying" had a guild mate send me 162 gold for the Golden Title i assume this was the reason for the ban.
> 
> submitted a support ticket, thelamacmdr if you can ask in the guild for the person that sent me the gold to contact me on OCN dont exactly remember the name they should know if you ask i was playing under Higher Being the mesmer.


The system flagged out automatically. It was a false flag... so email Anet.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> right so im now banned for being "involved in gold selling/buying" had a guild mate send me 162 gold for the Golden Title i assume this was the reason for the ban.
> 
> submitted a support ticket, thelamacmdr if you can ask in the guild for the person that sent me the gold to contact me on OCN dont exactly remember the name they should know if you ask i was playing under Higher Being the mesmer.
> 
> 
> 
> The system flagged out automatically. It was a false flag... so email Anet.
Click to expand...

i have, just waiting on some sort of response from them.


----------



## TrueForm

Ill come back to GW2 when they make more skill slots. only having 10 at one time really kills it for me.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Yeah, Mr. Smiles... that was me. I am SO sorry... I didn't think this sort of thing would happen









If there is ANYTHING I can do to help you get your account back, please let me know.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Yeah, Mr. Smiles... that was me. I am SO sorry... I didn't think this sort of thing would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is ANYTHING I can do to help you get your account back, please let me know.


Give me the money instead of him, GOD what an amateur


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Yeah, Mr. Smiles... that was me. I am SO sorry... I didn't think this sort of thing would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is ANYTHING I can do to help you get your account back, please let me know.


not really sure what can be done, i guess you can also put in a support ticket explaining the situation that led to the ban.
hhaving your display name so i can update the support ticket might help.

for now i just have to wait, ill let you know if theres anything you can do.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> not really sure what can be done, i guess you can also put in a support ticket explaining the situation that led to the ban.
> hhaving your display name so i can update the support ticket might help.


AblueXKRS.1793

If you give me yours I'll send in a message.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> not really sure what can be done, i guess you can also put in a support ticket explaining the situation that led to the ban.
> hhaving your display name so i can update the support ticket might help.
> 
> 
> 
> AblueXKRS.1793
> 
> If you give me yours I'll send in a message.
Click to expand...

mrsmiles.8943


----------



## AblueXKRS

Message sent in.

Hope they resolve it quickly...

Again, I'm very sorry this happened to you


----------



## Bielijbog

I'M GOING TO SEND ALL YOU 200G SO YOU ALL GET BANNED. BWAHAHAHAHAA.


----------



## Deeya

Watch them come back and say something along the lines of borrowing money for the achievement is an exploit. Something I wouldn't put passed them, lol...


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I'M GOING TO SEND ALL YOU 200G SO YOU ALL GET BANNED. BWAHAHAHAHAA.


Just send mine directly to Tos.. two birds..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> Watch them come back and say something along the lines of borrowing money for the achievement is an exploit. Something I wouldn't put passed them, lol...


put past them?


----------



## Deeya

Go sand your desk.


----------



## mrsmiles

happy to report i am able to get back into the game again.


----------



## Bielijbog

I'm just gonna farm enough gold and start sending it to random people with the message: "Thank you for your purchase of GW2 Gold"


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I'm just gonna farm enough gold and start sending it to random people with the message: "Thank you for your purchase of GW2 Gold"


dont expect to keep your account lol


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> happy to report i am able to get back into the game again.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!









What did they say?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I'm just gonna farm enough gold and start sending it to random people with the message: "Thank you for your purchase of GW2 Gold"


inb4 banned for selling


----------



## thelamacmdr

Alright guys, this is the 4th time I've either had to kick someone or had someone leave because of guild chat. As a result, I'm going to layout some rules and a bit of common sense that hopefully transfers into daily gameplay.


We all have opinions, that's great, that's fine and the opinions are yours. Bring your opinion up, let it be known and leave it at that. This means:
No religion
No politics
Any other confrontational topics

Keep it clean. The majority, if not all in the guild are over 18 but that doesn't mean that won't change. Late night weird topics are fine, mid day nuisances are not.
Be Courteous. I shouldn't have to explain that one, everyone here is mature enough that is should be second nature to you
TLDR: Be nice and don't make me angry.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Alright guys, this is the 4th time I've either had to kick someone or had someone leave because of guild chat. As a result, I'm going to layout some rules and a bit of common sense that hopefully transfers into daily gameplay.
> 
> 
> We all have opinions, that's great, that's fine and the opinions are yours. Bring your opinion up, let it be known and leave it at that. This means:
> No religion
> No politics
> Any other confrontational topics
> 
> Keep it clean. The majority, if not all in the guild are over 18 but that doesn't mean that won't change. Late night weird topics are fine, mid day nuisances are not.
> Be Courteous. I shouldn't have to explain that one, everyone here is mature enough that is should be second nature to you
> TLDR: Be nice and don't make me angry.


Who did you kick this time? I am guessing Guild Chat turned into Map Chat? I obviously was not there....

edit: Isn't it the responsibility of the chat mods to keep it clean? Thought that was the whole point of that rank


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Alright guys, this is the 4th time I've either had to kick someone or had someone leave because of guild chat. As a result, I'm going to layout some rules and a bit of common sense that hopefully transfers into daily gameplay.
> 
> 
> We all have opinions, that's great, that's fine and the opinions are yours. Bring your opinion up, let it be known and leave it at that. This means:
> No religion
> No politics
> Any other confrontational topics
> 
> Keep it clean. The majority, if not all in the guild are over 18 but that doesn't mean that won't change. Late night weird topics are fine, mid day nuisances are not.
> Be Courteous. I shouldn't have to explain that one, everyone here is mature enough that is should be second nature to you
> TLDR: Be nice and don't make me angry.


----------



## Shaba

I also concur with the








































































What Tos wants, Tos gets


----------



## FLCLimax

so what happened?


----------



## Bielijbog

I'm assuming he kicked Zen. He has a potty mouth.


----------



## Zen00

Can't help it, I'm from New York.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Who did you kick this time? I am guessing Guild Chat turned into Map Chat? I obviously was not there....
> 
> edit: Isn't it the responsibility of the chat mods to keep it clean? Thought that was the whole point of that rank


No one was kicked, instead we had a friend leave. It's easy for ranked members to forget that they have some "authority" ( Let's be honest if I don't have any of that, they don't ) and power (now this I DO have







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so what happened?


Typical battle of opinions/differences only this time it went a bit too far.

The point of having the guild was to bring casual players together to have fun, having rules makes it seem a bit more serious than it needs to be; perhaps it is a bit too serious, but I'd rather have a set of rules than an empty guild.


----------



## AlphaStatus

All the drama happens when I'm not around.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Can't help it, I'm from New York.


It's okay, I enjoy it. I'm from Jersey.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Say, is Guild Wars 2 worth it over the Summer when it goes on sale or I should grab some older games to make up similar price as Guild Wars 2?

What are your thoughts about Guild Wars 2?
What are pros and cons about it? Not sure if this question has been answered before.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Say, is Guild Wars 2 worth it over the Summer when it goes on sale or I should grab some older games to make up similar price as Guild Wars 2?
> 
> What are your thoughts about Guild Wars 2?
> What are pros and cons about it? Not sure if this question has been answered before.


If you can find the game on sale, I think you'll likely find good value in the game. Even at full price I think the game is well worth what you get out from it.

The pros and cons list is absolutely massive so I'll keep it short and simple

Pros: The gameplay is fun, there's a lot to do before you hit endgame, there's less grind than you'll find in other games.
Cons: There is no endgame for most people, the story is extremely lackluster, there's less grind than you'll find in other games( some people seem to actually like the grind)


----------



## Deeya

To expand on what he said, there is still some grind in certain aspects and areas of the game. However, as a time to reward ratio goes, the grind just doesn't feel worthwhile when compared to other games.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Is it worth just grabbing Guild Wars 2 or grab other couple of games that is equivalent to Guild Wars 2 price?

Like CoD:BO2, Skyrim, Metro, MoH:WF, SWAT 4 Gold, maybe developer video games packs if they go on sale on steam and etc.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Is it worth just grabbing Guild Wars 2 or grab other couple of games that is equivalent to Guild Wars 2 price?
> 
> Like CoD:BO2, Skyrim, Metro, MoH:WF, SWAT 4 Gold, maybe developer video games packs if they go on sale on steam and etc.


What previous games have you enjoyed? Some enjoy Skyrim more than GW2, some like CoD a lot. My personal preference is GW2 > those particular choices but I'd pick something like Morrowind > GW2 if I had to choose only one. If we had a bit more insight into the type of games you like we can give a more informed path?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What previous games have you enjoyed? Some enjoy Skyrim more than GW2, some like CoD a lot. My personal preference is GW2 > those particular choices but I'd pick something like Morrowind > GW2 if I had to choose only one. If we had a bit more insight into the type of games you like we can give a more informed path?


Hmm, a bit tough for me to answer.

Let see, I was thinking to get Guild Wars 2 to play with my cousins and their friends and their friend's friends along with few of my friends (16+ people without including my friends, their friend's friends and me).

Skyrim more of like solo campaign.

CoD solo fast paces shooter.

I do need a dedicated version of Skyrim if you know what I mean by it and to support the developer too. Skyrim is fun if I don't overly play it till I am bored.

I do need one fast paced shooter because in my whole life of gaming, I never had any "fun" playing with friends in a game because I always end up being bored, so I thought cod is pretty good for it. I do enjoy playing solo however I am not sure if I should forced myself to try something new or stick with it.

I was thinking maybe try playing with my cousins and his friends to have these feeling of "fun"

RTS games, ehhh, it depend. Some is fun and some is boring. Some rts games require me to spam troops, and I am bored. Some rts games require me to use my critical thinking strategy, and I get backfired and disinterest


----------



## Deeya

For a shooter, why not go for something like Borderlands 2? As far as solo value it is better than a CoD game by far. The replay value is pretty high as well. Definitely pick up Guild Wars 2 if your looking to budget your gaming hobby, the time invested to dollar ratio is great, though that depends on whether or not you like it.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Who did you kick this time? I am guessing Guild Chat turned into Map Chat? I obviously was not there....
> 
> edit: Isn't it the responsibility of the chat mods to keep it clean? Thought that was the whole point of that rank
> 
> 
> 
> No one was kicked, instead we had a friend leave. It's easy for ranked members to forget that they have some "authority" ( Let's be honest if I don't have any of that, they don't ) and power (now this I DO have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> so what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical battle of opinions/differences only this time it went a bit too far.
> 
> The point of having the guild was to bring casual players together to have fun, having rules makes it seem a bit more serious than it needs to be; perhaps it is a bit too serious, but I'd rather have a set of rules than an empty guild.
Click to expand...

that's unfortunate. i'd have stepped in but i was watching the playoffs.


----------



## Orici

If Arenanet implement a LFG tool, i will come back otherwise i keep playing TERA


----------



## Liman23

Thank you for info on vent fearless leader.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> If Arenanet implement a LFG tool, i will come back otherwise i keep playing TERA


You do know that there's a website set up for that.

http://gw2lfg.com/lfgs/new

I know it's not in-game but I have never had a problem finding a group with it.

I finally got around to leveling up and gearing my necro;


----------



## Bielijbog

Get SWAT 4. Invest the rest of your money.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## AblueXKRS

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> right so im now banned for being "involved in gold selling/buying" had a guild mate send me 162 gold for the Golden Title i assume this was the reason for the ban.
> 
> submitted a support ticket, thelamacmdr if you can ask in the guild for the person that sent me the gold to contact me on OCN dont exactly remember the name they should know if you ask i was playing under Higher Being the mesmer.


Are you unbanned yet?


----------



## PureBlackFire

he is.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/flame-and-frost-retribution-content-coverage


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/flame-and-frost-retribution-content-coverage


\

LFG New Dungeon...whatever that may be o.o


----------



## sprower

Bring on those new visually stunning and entirely unique to this dungeon, with 4 new Retribution skins


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-April-30-2013/first#post1927551


----------



## sprower

*Adjusted ranger pet AI when fighting enemies in PvE. Melee pets now attempt to move behind enemies as long as they are not actively being targeted by the creature.* Rejoice! Pets will now last 25seconds in dungeons instead of 2


----------



## Zen00

Hooray, guild treks are finally useful!

Half-baked Komali finally got nerfed!

Sweet new WvW skills and updates to the ways to gain WvW xp!

Jungle Wurm finally fixed!

Event farming in Orr (see the Gland event) got nerfed.









Frozen Maw scales more now.

You can't stun lock the final boss in Cliffside anymore.

Several legendary weapons now have elemental kill effects.


----------



## sprower

Some ranger love while everyone else eats nerf stick is nice!

Tho...

"Search and Rescue" skill:
Increased cooldown from 85 seconds to 180 seconds in PvP.
*No longer revives defeated allies.* sucks.. I loved being able to remote revive even if my pet was dead









edit: YES! Tho slightly eff'd up... UI is nearly centered now for Eyefinity display setups!!!!1











edit edit: scratch that It's perfect! I had ui set to "large" in options for some reason (prolly cuz I'm old and blind). Setting it to normal and viola! Ui is perfect!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Gg I quit the game.


----------



## sprower

But.. but.. I still owe you 60g









Now who will carry me through dungeons? QQ


----------



## Bielijbog

Blinding Befuddlement trait:
Increased duration of applied confusion from 1 second to 4 seconds.
*Can now trigger only once every 5 seconds on any target that is blinded by the mesmer.*

+

Confusion nerf

=

Glamour builds are gone.

Thanks Anet. While you buff arrow carts to hell.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Finished the new dungeon, it was fun while it lasted but they didn't leave much reason to go back other than farm the end chest.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Finished the new dungeon, it was fun while it lasted but they didn't leave much reason to go back other than farm the end chest.


get any new skin?


----------



## sprower

dat molten jetpack


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Finished the new dungeon, it was fun while it lasted but they didn't leave much reason to go back other than farm the end chest.


None of the other dungeons do either really. I say it's par for the course, better than most.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Do it at least once for the montly vet... One run got me 90 veterans.


----------



## thelamacmdr

< Done with monthlies


----------



## AblueXKRS

wat


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> < Done with monthlies


I'm pretty close too just from WvW for like 2 hours.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Molten dungeon makes me cry.

10/10 would play again.

*hangs self*


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm starting to get a group of various Fort Aspenwood members going for WvW at night with Ourianna and I. If anyone is interested in running around at night for daily WvW's then please let me know. I'm trying to get our guild a bit more active with various events and what not so everyone can play together and have something to do in their recreational time instead of idling in LA all the time ...like me x.x


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Still loving this game!


----------



## Exxlir

i think ive asked before but is there any necromancers out there that uses the dark arts and has a great build just started the game now level 15,
what is the best opinion of weapons to use for a necro was thinking on becoming a necro that uses dots etc


----------



## AblueXKRS

I need a life...

In the last 5 months, I've averaged 39 hours of GW2 per week.

I'm basically playing GW2 full time.

someone should be paying me for this


----------



## TrueForm

I changed my mind, I was ignorant about this game and compared it to WoW >_<

Playing a Thief atm, lvl 30.

Also, the water on this game blows me away. The BEST looking water in an MMORPG imo.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I changed my mind, I was ignorant about this game and compared it to WoW >_<
> 
> Playing a Thief atm, lvl 30.
> 
> Also, the water on this game blows me away. The BEST looking water in an MMORPG imo.


If you're talkinga bout reflections..set it to one tick below All for a nice 30 fps gain!!









But yeah WoW and GW2 are different games for different types of people in my mind to be quite honest. I just let others make the disticintion on their own I suppose


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I changed my mind, I was ignorant about this game and compared it to WoW >_<
> 
> Playing a Thief atm, lvl 30.
> 
> Also, the water on this game blows me away. The BEST looking water in an MMORPG imo.


Just started playing thief myself too, really fun class. Seems too easy, but I'm also used to playing Mesmer and Engineer..


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Finished the new dungeon, it was fun while it lasted but they didn't leave much reason to go back other than farm the end chest.


Really? Maybe it's because I only play dungeons, but it was fantastic. The conveyance was so freaking well-done.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Really? Maybe it's because I only play dungeons, but it was fantastic. The conveyance was so freaking well-done.


Oh no don't get me wrong, I liked playing through it and it was fun. But I run particular dungeons for the chance to get gear or some benefit from it. One run through for the story and the rest are for a particular purpose. Hence why I still haven't done HotW x.x


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm only doing it for the jetpack... 100g!


----------



## Shardz

Hey guys - I recently got back to gw2 after a long break ( I played all BWEs and in the 3day headstart) and I was wondering what's the take on the classes at the moment.
I was thinking of choosing something between engineer, guardian and ranger for PvE but I just can't seem to get the pros and cons of each.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Jump into PvP with each character and find out which weapons and which parts of the skills interest you. Other than that I can tell you HOW the engineer is usually played.


----------



## GoldenTiger

So I'm gnawing at my own arm for an MMO to play and love RVR from daoc/war (can't wait for Camelot Unchained and really hope it turns out well!)... so I'm debating trying GW2 again (I tried beta weekends which were OK but not good).

Questions!

-Is it "too late" to get in for WVW (how are server populations)?

-What does the endgame boil down to (run dungeons for skins, wvw, etc.? do you get any items that increase character power or is it all just skins)?

-Is there anything solo/duo farmable that's worthwhile in general? I gave the game a pretty bad rap awhile ago but want to give it a shot again with fresh eyes.

-Also, what server is the OCN guild on (Fort Aspenwood?), and where can I apply or join up if I stay with the game?









-Finally, what is a good site for a gear/drop/etc database and spec builder?

EDIT: One more...

-Is it worth buying some gems to sell off for gold, to give myself a bit of a starting boost... or really un-needed?


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So I'm gnawing at my own arm for an MMO to play and love RVR from daoc/war (can't wait for Camelot Unchained and really hope it turns out well!)... so I'm debating trying GW2 again (I tried beta weekends which were OK but not good).
> 
> Questions!
> 
> -Is it "too late" to get in for WVW (how are server populations)?
> 
> -What does the endgame boil down to (run dungeons for skins, wvw, etc.? do you get any items that increase character power or is it all just skins)?
> 
> -Is there anything solo/duo farmable that's worthwhile in general? I gave the game a pretty bad rap awhile ago but want to give it a shot again with fresh eyes.
> 
> -Also, what server is the OCN guild on (Fort Aspenwood?), and where can I apply or join up if I stay with the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Finally, what is a good site for a gear/drop/etc database and spec builder?
> 
> EDIT: One more...
> 
> -Is it worth buying some gems to sell off for gold, to give myself a bit of a starting boost... or really un-needed?


1. No it's not really too late, it resets pretty often, populations are pretty unbalanced as far as I can tell. A lot of servers have massive zergs running about but they crumble as soon as a solid group of people are defending,

2. The end-game content is lacking in my opinion, it's mostly all skin acquisitions and dungeon runs, and even the skin system is horrible implemented, it could have been way better. Not much in terms of gear progression in the game.

3. A large portion of the game was what someone would consider solo content, but other than epeen there's no real reason to solo dungeon mobs or current "end-game" activities.

4. The OCN guild is on Fort Aspenwood, I'm sure if you posted your characters name here or PM thelamacmdr you'd get an invite.

5. Here's a neat build calculator that I like using http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/ as far as items droping in game here's a link tot he wiki where gear is broken down into stat catagory and how to acquire them http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Equipment_acquisition_by_stats


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> 1. No it's not really too late, it resets pretty often, populations are pretty unbalanced as far as I can tell. A lot of servers have massive zergs running about but they crumble as soon as a solid group of people are defending,
> 
> 2. The end-game content is lacking in my opinion, it's mostly all skin acquisitions and dungeon runs, and even the skin system is horrible implemented, it could have been way better. Not much in terms of gear progression in the game.
> 
> 3. A large portion of the game was what someone would consider solo content, but other than epeen there's no real reason to solo dungeon mobs or current "end-game" activities.
> 
> 4. The OCN guild is on Fort Aspenwood, I'm sure if you posted your characters name here or PM thelamacmdr you'd get an invite.
> 
> 5. Here's a neat build calculator that I like using http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/ as far as items droping in game here's a link tot he wiki where gear is broken down into stat catagory and how to acquire them http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Equipment_acquisition_by_stats


Thanks, some followups...

1) What I meant by too late was, is it too late to really become any kind of factor while online due to gear/skill/etc. or some other barriers that aren't immediately obvious?

2) What do the dungeon runs give you other than skins? There's got to be some kind of progression at all, no? What about in WvW, can you at least gain some benefit there? I see there are timed consumables... are the good ones harder to keep stocked for yourself or are they trivial? Is there any good gear that can be bought/sold on the trade post that is worth farming for?

3) The end-game stuff is instanced per-player on drops, you're saying? Or are you just talking as far as effort/reward goes? Normally in most games if you kill something it drops 1 of it and then would get rolled on, so solo/duo farming that stuff tends to be very worthwhile as you then keep it automatically to sell/use/whatnot. What about for farming in the open world...?

4) Thanks







.

5) Good link, thanks as well!

Also, how often does GW2 go on sale? I don't want to drop the 60 if it's often sold for 40 and will go back on sale within a week or two generally.


----------



## Shaba

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/1124-guild-wars-2-gurus-masters-of-the-mists-tournament-sponsored-by-curse-inc/

boom! Bunker builds ftw


----------



## a pet rock

The point of the game is that it's supposed to be fun while you're actually playing. The game isn't designed to be a soul-sucking grind trying to get the best gear for the epeen and show off how little life you have. It's the complete opposite of that. In addition, they wanted a competitive sPvP scene so they specifically designed it so that everyone playing the same class are on an exactly level playing field. It's just in how you build and play, but everything is equally available to all players. It's much like jumping into an FPS match, where it doesn't matter if you've been playing 1000 hours or not you start off the same and you need to outplay your opponent.


----------



## cavallino

I can't really get into this game. I miss the kind of carrot on a stick that Rift had that kept me playing for better gear, cool mounts or interesting items. With GW2 I play for like 10 minutes and then I just loose any interest in playing more. I am still in queensdale and maybe once I get out of there it will be more interesting?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/1124-guild-wars-2-gurus-masters-of-the-mists-tournament-sponsored-by-curse-inc/
> 
> boom! Bunker builds ftw










could we win? Could we set up a team and win?...nahh...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, some followups...
> 
> 1) What I meant by too late was, is it too late to really become any kind of factor while online due to gear/skill/etc. or some other barriers that aren't immediately obvious?
> 
> 2) What do the dungeon runs give you other than skins? There's got to be some kind of progression at all, no? What about in WvW, can you at least gain some benefit there? I see there are timed consumables... are the good ones harder to keep stocked for yourself or are they trivial? Is there any good gear that can be bought/sold on the trade post that is worth farming for?
> 
> 3) The end-game stuff is instanced per-player on drops, you're saying? Or are you just talking as far as effort/reward goes? Normally in most games if you kill something it drops 1 of it and then would get rolled on, so solo/duo farming that stuff tends to be very worthwhile as you then keep it automatically to sell/use/whatnot. What about for farming in the open world...?
> 
> 4) Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 5) Good link, thanks as well!
> 
> Also, how often does GW2 go on sale? I don't want to drop the 60 if it's often sold for 40 and will go back on sale within a week or two generally.


1) Gear is not as much of an issue as it is in other games. Skill perhaps if you run around with me and Ourianna yes because we do some sneakier stuff







. Perhaps one barrier is not being familiar with the map and the nuances of each map eg where you can go up, where you'll die if you try to fall or perhaps maybe where you'lls urvive.

2) Dungeons provide a method of obtaining gear aside from trying to craft it, buying straight out through the various currencies. There IS one dungeon with a bit of progression called Fractals that we all enjoy from time to time to get better gear and nice looking weapons. No matter what gamestyle you play there is a method for you to get gear. Yes, that includes the ability to obtain gear in WvW.

- Consumables is actually an important part of the game that a bit too many don't take advantage of, they are very easy to come by and make cooking one of the most useful professions you can get. The buffs they provide are pretty dramatic and some if not most are equivalent to an extra piece of gear or two depending on which we're talking about.

3) I personally think the fantastic thing about GW2 is that it's focused around group play. There is next to no advantage running things on your own except maybe to show off or something. If you were to run a dungeon with 5 people and there was a super rare drop, it's yours. Each person gets a roll off of the loot table instead of everyone having to fight over an item.

4) You're welcome

5) You're not welcome


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 4) You're welcome
> 
> 5) You're not welcome


Thanks again







... I'll be grabbing it soon and giving it a good go. I appreciate you taking the time to write out your thoughts for me.


----------



## Zen00

Chilling with my kittens.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I just grabbed the game for $48 with the 20% off gamefly download code.... waiting on it to install...







. The code is GFDMAY20 for anyone who wants to do the same.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I just grabbed the game for $48 with the 20% off gamefly download code.... waiting on it to install...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The code is GFDMAY20 for anyone who wants to do the same.


Nice! I'd invite you to join the guild butttt...if you've read the above posts perhaps you might not :/ . Either way we're all here so if you want to join us you're welcome to.....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Nice! I'd invite you to join the guild butttt...if you've read the above posts perhaps you might not :/ . Either way we're all here so if you want to join us you're welcome to.....


Hehe, I have no idea on what happen(ed) on either side, so no judgement from me







. I'd love an invite once I'm in-game...







. I'll PM my handle once I'm in.


----------



## Eiennohi

I would like to join a guild. My main problem with this game was that I would do quests by myself, and it was ******* boring. I got to level 10-15 and just quit. Armors were seemingly not that easy to find. I would like to get back into this game. My favorite part of playing MMOs is to play with other people.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I would like to join a guild. My main problem with this game was that I would do quests by myself, and it was ******* boring. I got to level 10-15 and just quit. Armors were seemingly not that easy to find. I would like to get back into this game. My favorite part of playing MMOs is to play with other people.


You're 100% welcome to join the OCN guild if you want.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I'm not sure why you couldn't have just send me this in a PM, Email, Steam message or any of the other hundreds of ways to contact me but yes, I make mistakes and this was one made in frustration. In fact, I've made a lot of mistakes that have made a LOT of people angry or driven some people away. I don't see any other way to alleviate that other than devote more time to the guild or perhaps even more time to trying to appease everyone but what can I say?


I'm glad he posted this here. If you want to avoid angry members and not drive them away keeping your finger off the power button would be my first suggestion.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Finished power leveling her last night. Cost me about 53G to take her from 15 to 80 and another 83G to gear her up. Lucky I was able to flip a Jetpack for about a 39G profit. I'm officially out of money.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I'm glad he posted this here. If you want to avoid angry members and not drive them away keeping your finger off the power button would be my first suggestion.


I suppose you're right. Lesson learned, spoiled milk and all that. I'll learn as I go along I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Finished power leveling her last night. Cost me about 53G to take her from 15 to 80 and another 83G to gear her up. Lucky I was able to flip a Jetpack for about a 39G profit. I'm officially out of money.


Good god, Hopefully you play this more than you played that necromancer o.o


----------



## AlphaStatus

Well the necro cost me like 34g to powerlevel since I had most of the mats, plus the gear was bought with karma from the Orr Vendors. I spent maybe 18G on weapons for her.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone know how to fix this text glitch?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this text glitch?


Wow what the heck? I have actually never seen that before o.o. You could try fixing your download in case it was corrupted by appending -repair to your target line for your GW2 shortcut. You could also check your OS' font setting for any oddities.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Wow what the heck? I have actually never seen that before o.o. You could try fixing your download in case it was corrupted by appending -repair to your target line for your GW2 shortcut. You could also check your OS' font setting for any oddities.


I think it's something with my OS' font settings, because I'm seeing it in place of some special characters on websites too.... not sure offhand how to fix it







.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I think it's something with my OS' font settings, because I'm seeing it in place of some special characters on websites too.... not sure offhand how to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


From the looks of it, you're running Windows 7 so the first thing, is everything in english? o.o And if so can you check if it's US English or a different language pack for English?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> From the looks of it, you're running Windows 7 so the first thing, is everything in english? o.o And if so can you check if it's US English or a different language pack for English?


Windows 8 Pro,







. and yeah, it's set to US English properly (I also clicked to restore font defaults and no dice). Everything is normal except for these few random characters in firefox/internet explorer, and Guild Wars 2







.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this text glitch?


I get the same glitch. Also... ingame mail from ANet is usually full of a funny looking A.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Running with -repair added to launch shortcut does not solve the issue.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/may-14-2013/

*Keep the Peace on Southsun Cove*

Inspector Ellen Kiel of the Lionguard has been tasked with restoring order to the island, but she can't do it alone. In this all-new content, you'll partner with Kiel to protect the settlements on Southsun Cove and uncover the source of the mysterious animal attacks!

*Blow Off Steam with New Crab Toss Game!*

To keep their minds off their troubles, the settlers on Southsun Cove have created a rugged new beach game: Crab Toss! In this instanced mini-game, players try to score points by capturing a hermit crab and withstanding karka attacks. It's fun in the sun, Southsun-style!

*Introducing Traps in World vs. World*

Traps are fiendish items that can be purchased from the new Traps and Tricks Outfitters on each WvW map. We're starting with anti-stealth fields and traps that remove supply from enemy players, but in the months ahead we'll introduce even more ways to spread mayhem in the Mists!

*Get More Out of WvW*

We're improving the way we award World XP to World vs. World players! Now you'll gain rewards for a much wider range of activities in the Mists - everything from destroying siege weapons, repairing walls, escort missions, and more.

*The End of Culling*(PVE)

We wiped out culling in World vs. World, and now we're doing the same in the Living World. By removing the limit on the number of characters you can see, we're increasing the epic feel of exploring through a fully-populated world.

Also looks like there will be two content updates in may given the date of this one.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Omg, traps?! This is going to change my fights against thieves everywhere...hello anti siege ram traps.


----------



## sprower

inb4 Rytlock stars in an ANet version of a Dodge commercial.. "Anti supply trap spam at the gates? Never built a ram? Tough"


----------



## Bielijbog

I really don't like the idea of traps in WvW. Especially as a Mesmer... Good luck sneaking a portal if they throw up traps everywhere.


----------



## Rakhasa

WTB More performance in WVWVW without everything looking ghetto :\


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> WTB More performance in WVWVW without everything looking ghetto :\


Where'd you find a 3750k







. What settings are you at that you have things looking so bad in WvW? On a 670 and 3770k things can still look pretty and get some decent frames.


----------



## Myrtl

Anyone on here use Linux and run GW2? I may have to go down that road because of a broken motherboard. I was just wondering how well its working since GW2 doesn't actually support Linux.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Anyone on here use Linux and run GW2? I may have to go down that road because of a broken motherboard. I was just wondering how well its working since GW2 doesn't actually support Linux.


I've done it, ran okay. The main problem is during the download, the launcher/updater crashes every 10k files or so. You just have to keep restarting it and it will resume where it left off (it does not show that it resumed however, it looks like it starts over but it is actually working.)

Believe the WineHQ rating was silver or gold. There's definitely good performance lost vs. playing native.
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=14130


----------



## DMac84

Is GW2 still good to get into now? Still got a large population and new content?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> Is GW2 still good to get into now? Still got a large population and new content?


I rolled a toon on Fort Aspenwood (OCN server) and it seems rather populated still.... I haven't gotten to try WVW yet as I'm pushing to 80 (slowly







) and deciding between thief or mesmer to play mainly. However I see lots of people running around both normal and down-leveled... even at off hours. I paid $48 using the GameFly code for may for 20% off. I'm still looking towards Wildstar though once that's out, possibly, if it turns out to be good... but WVW/RVR type stuff is what I love and for that I'm going to play GW2 and hopefully in a couple of years Camelot Unchained (I backed it at a level including alpha access though).


----------



## AlphaStatus

The game still has a large population and the game gets new content about every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> Is GW2 still good to get into now? Still got a large population and new content?


GW2 is growing, I'm happy it doesn't eat all my time.


----------



## foolofatook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> Is GW2 still good to get into now? Still got a large population and new content?


I got into Guild Wars a few weeks ago during the free weekend, and I've really enjoyed it so far. There are plenty of people on, and it seems like they add content fairly regularly.


----------



## AlphaStatus

I'll be hosting a Guild Scavenger Hunt on May 12th at 4PM EST for more info:http://www.overclock.net/t/1294849/ocn-guild-wars-2-guild/400_100#post_19942792


----------



## ihatelolcats

why does crossfire have negative scaling still


----------



## GoldenTiger

So what is the best way to level up as a new player? Any tips?

Things I discovered on my own...

1) Get a Sigil of Bloodlust right away (+5 power after every kill, max 25 stacks, goes away only if you die/zone/etc.), it makes you hit hard at low level.

2) Make sure to be buying cheap armor on the trade post, and put upgrade gems in them.

3) Harvest everything in sight and sell it! Free money laying on the ground. You can use Deposit All Collectibles in your bag settings to clear your packs out from anywhere.

4) Use Lion's Arch to bank by porting to WvW and then running into the portal there, and buy 8+ slot bags asap.

5) You can also use Lion's Arch to go between racial areas/zones to get extra hearts to finish.

6) Kill mobs that are off the beaten path a little, you get "exploration" bonuses for ones that aren't often killed that can roughly quadruple the xp for a single kill. Do that to a nice aoe-able pack and it's a good quick shot of XP.

I'm sure there are a lot of things I don't know that would help... I know crafting is supposed to be good xp? I'm interested in just getting to 80 for WvW, though I don't want it to be completely funless while going through. Currently trying out Elementalist and Thief primarily, though Mesmer is a strong candidate.


----------



## a pet rock

Once you get to 35, run Ascalonian Catacombs every time you can. It's basically a level for each run.

After you've gotten your first character to 35, power-level all your characters by leveling cooking. It's the cheapest skill to level and gets you 10 levels for maxing it. Then all you have to do is work until 25, spam cooking, and spam AC.


----------



## thelamacmdr

If you're in WvW anyways why not use the bank that's there either on your borderland or in the eternal battleground? Also, its not impossible to level up in WvW and is arguably faster when doing events in a group.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Once you get to 35, run Ascalonian Catacombs every time you can. It's basically a level for each run.
> 
> After you've gotten your first character to 35, power-level all your characters by leveling cooking. It's the cheapest skill to level and gets you 10 levels for maxing it. Then all you have to do is work until 25, spam cooking, and spam AC.


Thanks...







!


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Once you get to 35, run Ascalonian Catacombs every time you can. It's basically a level for each run.
> 
> After you've gotten your first character to 35, power-level all your characters by leveling cooking. It's the cheapest skill to level and gets you 10 levels for maxing it. Then all you have to do is work until 25, spam cooking, and spam AC.


I'd definitely argue that doing hearts and events are faster. Especially since you usually won't know your group for low-level dungeons, they can take way too long. You also get to a see a lot more of the world compared to just running the same dungeon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelmacmdr*
> Also, its not impossible to level up in WvW and is arguably faster when doing events in a group.


Totally depends on your group. Both who is in the group and what the group is doing.

Fighting other zergs? If you can stay alive(which will be difficult with an upleveled and no gear,) nice exp.
Taking keeps? Depends how quick you are. Especially with the recent siege upgrades, it takes a long time but lots of exp from the event.


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'd say that its level dependent, some areas for levels like 60-75 kind of suck to get around and level up with. Thankfully you can backtrack to complete the lower level areas and still be okay.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Yeah, I'm not thrilled about just doing hearts for a lot of my XP, but... whatever I need to do to level is what I'll be doing. Anywhere I can find a tradeskill guide/etc. for the "best" way to skill things up, or is it obvious in-game? And, does the XP scale to your level... i.e. would I be better off cooking from 70-80 instead of 25-35, or does it not work that way







?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Gw2crafts.net it has the total costs for the fastest or the cheapest methods to level up your professions.

Yeah , the experience gain scales with your level so you're better off doing it at higher levels. Although for 70 to 80 I'd just run the dungeon citadel of flame


----------



## AlphaStatus

Leveling up crafting always gives you 10 levels whether to start at level 15 or level 70. Crafting from level 1 will get you 14 levels. So you'll be level 15 when you finish.

Another thing i would suggest is using the cheapest food and a potion, crystal, oil, or stone. You can have two buffs up at a time and each one gives at least an extra %10 exp boost. So with your two buffs you have +20% exp. If your short on cash feel free to check our guild bank for food we usually have alot of low level food in there. If your not in our guild feel free to send me your in-game name to me [send it to thelamacmdr if its after tuesday since I'll be out of town for a couple of days(the weird guy in the post above this one)] in a pm and we'll invite you to the OCN guild.

P.S. We also have a Noob Fund going to help people gear up when they hit 80.( By fund I mean we will give you some gold or craft you some gear to get you started running dungeons)


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Gw2crafts.net it has the total costs for the fastest or the cheapest methods to level up your professions.
> 
> Yeah , the experience gain scales with your level so you're better off doing it at higher levels. Although for 70 to 80 I'd just run the dungeon citadel of flame


Map completion seemed to make 70 to 80 fly by for me. You guys even commented on being surprised I leveled so quickly.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Awesome, thanks again







.... I'll join up tonight sometime.


----------



## Kynes

WvW is a good way to level too. Just flip guards kill dolyaks. Also you see ppl taking camps towers or keeps join in the fight. All great ways to get lvls fast. I lvled a thief from 1-80 in 5 days. PvE till about 40 then dabbled in wvw. More PvE till about 60 and it was all WvW from 60 on for me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Map completion seemed to make 70 to 80 fly by for me. You guys even commented on being surprised I leveled so quickly.


Yeah, you did it in a day. Crafting would get through it in about 10 - 20 minutes.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Stay classy, my friends.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> I'd definitely argue that doing hearts and events are faster. Especially since you usually won't know your group for low-level dungeons, they can take way too long. You also get to a see a lot more of the world compared to just running the same dungeon.


Okay, I guess that is an issue. I hardly ever PUG dungeons since I've got a group of IRL friends to run dungeons with. And some of them are in a dungeon guild so if we have empty spots they can fill them with reliable people.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

This is a mix of Trooper armor (story line) and Carrion Noble/Prowler armor. All muted up to level 80 exotic goodness. 3/6 Rage and 3/6 Dwyna.


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> WvW is a good way to level too. Just flip guards kill dolyaks. Also you see ppl taking camps towers or keeps join in the fight. All great ways to get lvls fast. I lvled a thief from 1-80 in 5 days. PvE till about 40 then dabbled in wvw. More PvE till about 60 and it was all WvW from 60 on for me.


I am always interested in WvW. I think it is even more fun when fighting along side my guild mates. It's a great time fighting other servers.

I also need to continue fotm and other dungeons as well. I should, at last, have time for more than jusr WvW.

Agathonx
Agatech


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I am always interested in WvW. I think it is even more fun when fighting along side my guild mates. It's a great time fighting other servers.
> 
> I also need to continue fotm and other dungeons as well. I should, at last, have time for more than jusr WvW.
> 
> Agathonx
> Agatech


If you're really interested Ourianna and a couple others from other guilds almost always run around when we play GW2. I can start arranging times for us to run around


----------



## sprower

Mmmmmmm chicken!


NOOOOOOOES!!!1










Takeh photobomb QQ


Finally! A rare speckled deer egg! xD


I'm so nice... Always bringing cuban cigars to dungeons for my friends.


----------



## thelamacmdr

New Patch updates

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-May-14-2013


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If you're really interested Ourianna and a couple others from other guilds almost always run around when we play GW2. I can start arranging times for us to run around


Count me in


----------



## cavallino

Finally starting to get into this game. It has a little bit of a slow start but once I hit level 10 things seem like they are starting to pick up. I like how quests are laid out in this game. There is less running back and forth like other MMOs.


----------



## djriful




----------



## cavallino

So does GW2 have any kind of instanced group dungeons or raids? I am at level 14 what level do they become apparent?


----------



## Liman23

You can start your personal story. As you level, your personal story progresses as well.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> You can start your personal story. As you level, your personal story progresses as well.


Yeah I meant like group 5 man dungeons? Is there any equivalent?

I started a new character as a Sylvari ranger. So far I am liking the mechanics better than just a ranged gun warrior and I find the sylvari story and starting scenery more interesting.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Game down for anyone else?


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Yeah I meant like group 5 man dungeons? Is there any equivalent?
> 
> I started a new character as a Sylvari ranger. So far I am liking the mechanics better than just a ranged gun warrior and I find the sylvari story and starting scenery more interesting.


dungeons start at level 30 with a new one unlocked every 10 level. with a total of 8 plus fractals. link

edit: forgot to mention theres story mode and explorable mode. with exp mode being 5 levels higher


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> dungeons start at level 30 with a new one unlocked every 10 level. with a total of 8 plus fractals. link


Cool that answers my question. It takes a while to unlock/access everything in this game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Game down for anyone else?


same here


----------



## Liman23

Man!

The damn servers have been down for two hours now!!!!


----------



## LukaTCE

Does GW2 getting updated oftenly with new missions ? and new items


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Man!
> 
> The damn servers have been down for two hours now!!!!


My account better be intact when I sign on


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Man!
> 
> The damn servers have been down for two hours now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My account better be intact when I sign on
Click to expand...

nope you're going to be rolled back to lvl 1 with 0 gold and no items but only you and no one else.

[edit] game is up again if anyone hasn't noticed.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Man!
> 
> The damn servers have been down for two hours now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My account better be intact when I sign on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope you're going to be rolled back to lvl 1 with 0 gold and no items but only you and no one else.
> 
> [edit] game is up again if anyone hasn't noticed.
Click to expand...

not funny as I've been rolled back once before. not to level 1 or anything, but I lost a half hour of progress that did include one level up and half of the cursed shore map discovered and various goodies I found.


----------



## Liman23

I use this site for server status:

http://www.mmoserverstatus.com/guild_wars_2


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I use this site for server status:
> 
> http://www.mmoserverstatus.com/guild_wars_2


www.gw2status.com


----------



## cavallino

Anyone have some tips or links for a good ranger longbow dps build for PVE? (haven't really got into pvp yet)


----------



## Deeya

Here's my Ranger's built, it's probably outdated but bow based.

30/25/15/0/0

Marksmanship - I, VIII, and X
Skirmishing - IV and X
Wilderness Survival - VI


----------



## Rakhasa

Got my 3570k from an OCN member, it's at 4.4ghz. When I get up to a enemy faction's wall with 40+ people.. I drop down to 10 easy, otherwise just roaming I'm at a good 60+ <3.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Got my 3570k from an OCN member, it's at 4.4ghz. When I get up to a enemy faction's wall with 40+ people.. I drop down to 10 easy, otherwise just roaming I'm at a good 60+ <3.


Yeah past a certain point it's all down to ANet to fix things like performance. There was a bit of a performance bump for me recently though so I'm happy with the progress.


----------



## thelamacmdr

For those that want to participate in the guild duels next weekend sign up page is available right now. I'm actually going to have a sign up fee of 10s this time so that we can add it to the prize pool for the winners. I think it's a relatively fair amount that'll actually get people to participate for the prizes but not deter people from playing









Sign up here:
http://challonge.com/tournaments/signup/0AsBTNK4IR


----------



## cavallino

Man I am having such a hard time deciding on a class and race. I want to focus on one. I want to play ranged. I have a human rifle warrior and I like the human story and heavy armor looks the best but the mechanics are a little boring. I am thinking about rolling a norn long-bow ranger. I had a sylvari ranger but I just didn't really like the sylvari look and story but it did have fun mechanics though.... But ranger armor just isn't cool haha.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Man I am having such a hard time deciding on a class and race. I want to focus on one. I want to play ranged. I have a human rifle warrior and I like the human story and heavy armor looks the best but the mechanics are a little boring. I am thinking about rolling a norn long-bow ranger. I had a sylvari ranger but I just didn't really like the sylvari look and story but it did have fun mechanics though.... But ranger armor just isn't cool haha.


I don't look cool? I wanna look cool QQ


edit: what the.. I don't even.. not the picture I thought it was.. anyway..

ranger can get kinda boring.. probably slightly less boring than straight rifle warrior though


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Man I am having such a hard time deciding on a class and race. I want to focus on one. I want to play ranged. I have a human rifle warrior and I like the human story and heavy armor looks the best but the mechanics are a little boring. I am thinking about rolling a norn long-bow ranger. I had a sylvari ranger but I just didn't really like the sylvari look and story but it did have fun mechanics though.... But ranger armor just isn't cool haha.


I also have a warrior and use a rifle for ranged attacks only. Warriors have the largest selection of weapons, more then any other character.
I switch from dual axes and switch quickly to either a rifle or a sword and horn. I'm just suggesting trying out the additional options for you warrior as it is a fun character to play.
As far an a new character...... I have an elemental as well as a warrior. If you are looking for something different..... Mesmer, elemental, necromancer.. would be a different experience for you.

If you want something somewhat familiar ..... go with an engineer or guardian.


----------



## FLCLimax

*posts*


----------



## cavallino

Man I am 32 hours in and I feel like I still haven't even figured out or discovered half the game. I haven't even tried pvp or wvw yet. This game is such a good deal for the amount of content you get.


----------



## Liman23

It's a good game. A great deal of different types of event's, personal quests, crafting, achievements, etc.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Here's a guide on how to make money when your Low Leveled:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkOIblQaIZE

There might be a new way to get precursors in the next patch:
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/New-Legendaries-Rework/first#post2074359


----------



## thelamacmdr

Do more WvW and you get precursor?!?!









Also, guild duels are cancelled..since no one signed up...can't 1v1 myself x.x


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Man I am 32 hours in and I feel like I still haven't even figured out or discovered half the game. I haven't even tried pvp or wvw yet. This game is such a good deal for the amount of content you get.


32 hours you're only 0.01 of the world.

I'm at 2300 hours, I still haven't done the new contents.


----------



## AlphaStatus

My new baby.











By the way whats the command to get better quality screenshots?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> My new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way whats the command to get better quality screenshots?


There are no commands.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Did some googling and found it.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Command_line_arguments

-bmp
Forces the game to create lossless screenshots as .BMP files. Use for creating high-quality screenshots at the expense of much larger files.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Here's a guide on how to make money when your Low Leveled:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkOIblQaIZE
> 
> There might be a new way to get precursors in the next patch:
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/New-Legendaries-Rework/first#post2074359


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 32 hours you're only 0.01 of the world.
> 
> I'm at 2300 hours, I still haven't done the new contents.


oh wow!

Do most of you play more than one character?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Thanks!
> oh wow!
> 
> Do most of you play more than one character?


I have multiple characters, some at various levels but for the most part I only play my elementalist as my main. There's quite a bit to learn about each class and it takes a little while to get the feel for each imo so I tend to keep to one class throughout the duration of my GW2 playtime. That being said, having various alternates can break the monotony sometimes as well.


----------



## cavallino

Yeah I am think I'll level a warrior and a ranger I just can't seem to focus on one and one alone.


----------



## WBaS

Have about 400 hours into my warrior and still enjoy it. I do usually feel like an underdog while in WvW though. Mesmers, thieves, guardians and elementalists seem to have a much easier time. Maybe I'm just bias though.

Just play any character you're having fun with. You really don't know what it's like to play a profession until you're level 80 and geared up, or at least that's my opinion.


----------



## trivium nate

so im triviumnate.4581
triviumnater
level 14 charr warrior
representing ninety nine zulu(nnz)
2% of map completed
plains of ashford
tarnished coast

quest-in the ruins
locate the treasure in the grendich ruins

thats me so my problem is that im a level 14 but the enemies their are level 19 i have to figure out some ways to level up fast so i can do this quest and sugestions?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so im triviumnate.4581
> triviumnater
> level 14 charr warrior
> representing ninety nine zulu(nnz)
> 2% of map completed
> plains of ashford
> tarnished coast
> 
> quest-in the ruins
> locate the treasure in the grendich ruins
> 
> thats me so my problem is that im a level 14 but the enemies their are level 19 i have to figure out some ways to level up fast so i can do this quest and sugestions?


Move to the starting area of another race. Once you're up to the level you need to be, either keep going in whatever area you're in, or go back to where you needed. It's common for people to rotate maps in this fashion so that quests stay easy.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Move to the starting area of another race. Once you're up to the level you need to be, either keep going in whatever area you're in, or go back to where you needed. It's common for people to rotate maps in this fashion so that quests stay easy.


Yeah don't forget that you still scale to the content. So in areas lower than your level you'll still gain experience, just not as much as an area appropriate for your level.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Just re geared my Guardian:



Can you say tanky DPS.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If your having issues viewing the picture, click on it and then click on original size. For some reason the pic is very blurry if you dont view it like that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

First thing that caught my eye: Guild chat X.X I need to turn off chat more often. Also how the heck do you have more tankiness than my ele and also have more crit dmg than her too? :'(. Should have just gone full zerkers!


----------



## AlphaStatus

I'm actually trying to get rid of some toughness and getting more Vit. Anything above 2.8k armor has really bad diminishing returns on damage reduction(From my understanding of various different sources on how the game works). Try messing around with your gear options in a build calculator.

I used this guy's build: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgYhGde9Qmc and tweaked the gear options a bit (since I not the best pvper) with a bit more survivability.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I'm actually trying to get rid of some toughness and getting more Vit. Anything above 2.8k armor has really bad diminishing returns on damage reduction(From my understanding of various different sources on how the game works). Try messing around with your gear options in a build calculator.
> 
> I used this guy's build: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgYhGde9Qmc and tweaked the gear options a bit (since I not the best pvper) with a bit more survivability.


Nah my gear is fine just where it is. Pretty happy with it until I start smashing into zergs alone X.X that's when it gets really bad. So are you doing sPvP now? o.o WvW toughness is still king imo until they change how condition damage works in a big way.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I'm actually trying to get rid of some toughness and getting more Vit. Anything above 2.8k armor has really bad diminishing returns on damage reduction(From my understanding of various different sources on how the game works). Try messing around with your gear options in a build calculator.
> 
> I used this guy's build: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgYhGde9Qmc and tweaked the gear options a bit (since I not the best pvper) with a bit more survivability.


After spending 3hrs trying to learn how to play the build, I found out that the play style (1v1, 1v2) is to similar to my thief. And while 3.1k armor is good on paper, I prefer having 2.8k armor on my thief and being able to stealth. So I will just keep my Guardian for fractal runs, my nerco for running with the zerg in WvW, my Ranger for farming, and my Thief for solo/Havok (guerrilla warfare) in WvW.

Quick edit: Some interesting thing being talked about for the next patch. maybe?: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/1fgerd/state_of_the_game_may_notes/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey would anyone be up for farming AC tears with me? I want to get my ghastly bow but I don't have any motiovation to it atm. If someone wanted to farm some tears with me i'd farm all day and night


----------



## AlphaStatus

So that Infinite Light I had on the Auction house was sold on a "certain" site for $323. It looks like I will be buying a Haswell processor when I get paid next week.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> First thing that caught my eye: Guild chat X.X I need to turn off chat more often. Also how the heck do you have more tankiness than my ele and also have more crit dmg than her too? :'(. Should have just gone full zerkers!


You can have everything too...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You can have everything too...


Nah I've got a good balance going. I don't really need the extra 20% crit over everything else really. I just like to complain to Alpha cause it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Nah I've got a good balance going. I don't really need the extra 20% crit over everything else really. I just like to complain to Alpha cause it's the cool thing to do.


Ya sure you don't want more Crit Damage? http://imgur.com/a/mcn5T


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> But ranger armor just isn't cool haha.


----------



## Deeya

That image only helps the argument that medium armor looks horrible. :|


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> That image only helps the argument that medium armor looks horrible. :|


Only for male humans. I actually kind of like the armor for my asuran engi.


----------



## brute maniac

finally got world completion last night. been stuck at 98% for about 3 weeks now


----------



## FLCLimax

congrats.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Grats. I wonder if I'll ever be bothered to go for 100% world completion.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Grats. I wonder if I'll ever be bothered to go for 100% world completion.


If you want a star next to your name, a title and 2 recipe mats for legendary.


----------



## WBaS

There is more to the world than 3 borderlands and eternal battlegrounds? Why would you ever want to do anything besides WvW?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> There is more to the world than 3 borderlands and eternal battlegrounds? Why would you ever want to do anything besides WvW?


Because ANet won't give me a way to get fractal daggers in WvW :'(


----------



## ignite

Back to WvW for monthly for me. The new chests gave me like 3 badges and 2-5s each. Meh.


----------



## trivium nate

ok now im level 16 but the story quest i have to do i have to be like a 19 or at least an 18 im at the part the blasted moors? i need to kill all of the ghosts i need ppl to do this part with


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> ok now im level 16 but the story quest i have to do i have to be like a 19 or at least an 18 im at the part the blasted moors? i need to kill all of the ghosts i need ppl to do this part with


You can ask for help from people in the guild ( Contact Ourianna or any other member really, all of us have the ability to invite) or run around other areas that aren't your level such as different races lvl 15 areas and do the stuff around there to level up.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Feel free to message me if you have any questions. If you see me in WvW not repping just send me a whisper and I'll get to you as soon as possible. Here's my account name since I dont really play my ranger anymore: Alphastatus.6729 (ourianna)

When are you coming back Tosaka? I had to join APS in order to have people to WvW with.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/june-11-2013/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ughhh more back pieces for me to have in internal conflict over :'( . Also, why are moa races just bet based -_- I wanna buy a moa and race my own.

And I'll be back soon honey


----------



## djriful

Why Anet has to torture us with backpiece.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Uhg. More events. The SAB broke me... Then I dragged my shattered pieces across the rug of shattered glass that was the Molten Facility... I don't want to do this again... Heeeelp


----------



## AlphaStatus

Found the best Tonics ever


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> 
> 
> Found the best Tonics ever


You've been hanging around berylia to much x.x


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Uhg. More events. The SAB broke me... Then I dragged my shattered pieces across the rug of shattered glass that was the Molten Facility... I don't want to do this again... Heeeelp


This isn't half as bad XKRS... Unless you are determined to get one of the karka weapon skins you can pretty much hammer out this content in a day and never look back.


----------



## AlphaStatus

I think he was talking about this:

http://ironcladgaming.net/2013/06/04/guild-wars-2-of-dragon-bash-festival-on-tuesday-11th-june/


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I think he was talking about this:
> 
> http://ironcladgaming.net/2013/06/04/guild-wars-2-of-dragon-bash-festival-on-tuesday-11th-june/


This.

I'm not playing the current Southsun Event. The last one was hell. No thank you, not again.


----------



## sprower

Nothing to see here. Move along


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm not playing the current Southsun Event. The last one was hell. No thank you, not again.


Umm these last couple of event have been really easy. I got all the achievements and gear in like 4-5hrs. Now if your talking about the whole Molten Jetpack issue I can understand but the Southsun Cove events have been really easy and great for farming mats and money.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Umm these last couple of event have been really easy. I got all the achievements and gear in like 4-5hrs. Now if your talking about the whole Molten Jetpack issue I can understand but the Southsun Cove events have been really easy and great for farming mats and money.


I don't think I ever want to farm for money again x.x Just gonna let it flow naturally and try and play the TP again. After doing all of that grinding with Slivern (Nyan Uni Colonel now) for sparks and the plinx farm for hours for a legendary...nope no more x.x


----------



## trivium nate

so your saying join the guild and youll help me?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I don't think I ever want to farm for money again x.x Just gonna let it flow naturally and try and play the TP again. After doing all of that grinding with Slivern (Nyan Uni Colonel now) for sparks and the plinx farm for hours for a legendary...nope no more x.x


I've actually been crafting uniques with the mystic forge and converting my extra skill points into gold. I had like 417 skill points on my ranger.









Sold a Spirit Link for 61g.

I've also been trying to control the market on mats used for a certain food that most classes use during WvW. Making a pretty good profit doing that so far. I went from being broke when I crafted Infinite Light to having a nice chunk of change doing the above and farming the Instigators in SouthSun Cove


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I don't think I ever want to farm for money again x.x Just gonna let it flow naturally and try and play the TP again. After doing all of that grinding with Slivern (Nyan Uni Colonel now) for sparks and the plinx farm for hours for a legendary...nope no more x.x


Did you get your legendary yet or did i just dump salt on the ever deep wound?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> so your saying join the guild and youll help me?


I'm saying if you want you can join the guild and there will be plenty of people to help you out if you need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Did you get your legendary yet or did i just dump salt on the ever deep wound?


Yeah I've had it for a little while now, just someone doesn't come on to play with me anymore :'(


----------



## Shaba

yeah I know







I still plan to come back. I just have not had a lot of time to sit down and play. My stints of gaming have been like 30 minutes which you can accomplish very little in that time in GW2.

Was all the grinding for the legendary even worth it? At the end, would you do it all again or focus on different areas?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Well we look forward to you coming back. As for the legendary, I love it but I wouldn't have done it if I had a male character x.x or if I did I would have sold it for money







. But now that I have the legendary I have to find other things to do in the game so wvw is taking up that time.


----------



## Shaba

I want a really challenging dungeon in the game. Not lvl 50 Fractals but something that you have to plan and spec and skill a certain way to accomplish. something that requires a bunch of team work. I think if there were more of those then that would spark my interest in coming back a little sooner. as of now, beyond the time constraints i am in, the lack of stuff to do that isnt super repetitive is killer. i know i havent done everything but i am looking for those moments in the game where you look back like 5 years from now and say "remember that time when ..." . I dont wanna sound like i am complainin because i know there is Arah but yeah...Arah is only 1 place to go and the time to reward ratio doesnt make it worth it.

by and large, GW2 is still a better MMO then most ive played.

I think when I come back I am going to say screw it to the legendary and just get all the stuff I really want to get beyond that. There is plenty of cool weapons that dont have sparkles


----------



## WBaS

If getting a legendary seems like a job to you, I'd recommend not doing it. Why do something that feels like work when you should be playing to have fun? I doubt I'll ever have a legendary because I simply don't enjoy all the grinding necessary. I'd much rather be fighting in WvW (which is by far the least profitable way to play the game, although they're trying to improve that).


----------



## AlphaStatus

WvW isn't that bad now that you get Chests when you level up but it still is the least profitable if you die alot. I make a good 1-2g every hour I'm in WvW if I'm in a decent group or following a decent commander.


----------



## Blyght

Kind of an OCN lurker, but I have been considering picking up an MMO again and I'm leaning toward going back to GW2. Bought it close to launch, ended up not having much time to play till winter where I got a warrior up to about level 30 before I got busy in spring. How is the game population/community been? My only fear would be to come back and have no one around to interact with and play with. Also, does OCN have a guild? In page one of the thread the google doc on it seems to only have 1 person in the guild, so I wasn't sure. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## thelamacmdr

We've got a steady 8-10 players online and a peak of about 20 on good days. The Google docs page defaults to people that are signed up but not in the guild yes there's another page for that.

If you have the game already I say go for it and hop back on, its fantastic for the price you pay.


----------



## Blyght

Thanks for the response, I overlooked the tabs at the bottom of the doc, mistake by me. Yeah, I'm definitely leaning toward coming back. Looks like everyone is mainly on Fort Aspenwood, I'm betting server transfers aren't free anymore and I think my characters are on Tarnished Coast. I'll peek back in a few days if I decide to start steadily playing again and maybe see if I can join up and play with some OCN people.


----------



## thelamacmdr

D: TC?







what evil forced your hand to go there? Ah well even if you don't switch servers we have a few ,members that guest on our server to play with others.


----------



## Bielijbog

Whenever I decide to play again, it seems I'll be transferring to Blackrock for WvW :/


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Whenever I decide to play again, it seems I'll be transferring to Blackrock for WvW :/


Dont you dare! Join APS if you want a WvW guild. I joined them about 1 week ago and I'm really enjoying my time in WvW. Since everyone does their own thing in the OCN guild I think it makes sense to find another guild for WvW or PvP. I still rep OCN but it makes it easier to find a group if you use the guild chat.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Whenever I decide to play again, it seems I'll be transferring to Blackrock for WvW :/


Lol why, you're gonna follow BT and what's left of their GW2 faction?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> WvW isn't that bad now that you get Chests when you level up but it still is the least profitable if you die alot. I make a good 1-2g every hour I'm in WvW if I'm in a decent group or following a decent commander.


I haven't had the chance to play since the loot patch, but being on a tier 7 server (DR) it takes awhile to rank up due to the low population. It kind of sucks because other things like badges are also harder to get. I see the videos of T1 zerg balls picking up more bags in 10 minutes than I can get in an hour... it makes me sad


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I want a really challenging dungeon in the game


Yes ******* please. Something that isn't plagued with artificial difficulty, then again I guess it is kind of hard to make dungeons that require teamwork without the "holy trinity" and without the encounter being super gimmicky.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Character Slots are 20% off if any one is planning on buying them.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I haven't had the chance to play since the loot patch, but being on a tier 7 server (DR) it takes awhile to rank up due to the low population. It kind of sucks because other things like badges are also harder to get. I see the videos of T1 zerg balls picking up more bags in 10 minutes than I can get in an hour... it makes me sad


*cough* server transfer *cough*


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> *cough* server transfer *cough*


Not really worth it in my mind. As annoying as it is that higher tier servers get more loot, I do enjoy the smaller fights of lower tier servers. Once the battle gets larger than about 20v20, I find it less enjoyable. The guild I'm in is pretty fun and I also have a friend that's there with me. Less loot but more fun is a trade-off I'm will to make.


----------



## Blyght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> D: TC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what evil forced your hand to go there? Ah well even if you don't switch servers we have a few ,members that guest on our server to play with others.


Mine own hand D: I just picked a server when I started, from what I have heard its actually the unofficial 'RP server'. I'll probably transfer when I get back into the game. Aspenwood a good spot because the OCN people are there or what are the solid servers for PVP/WvW these days?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blyght*
> 
> Mine own hand D: I just picked a server when I started, from what I have heard its actually the unofficial 'RP server'. I'll probably transfer when I get back into the game. Aspenwood a good spot because the OCN people are there or what are the solid servers for PVP/WvW these days?


You can be on any NA server and be in our guild if you want. If you have the money or gold to spare to buy gems to transfer then feel free to make the switch over to Ft.Aspenwood. If not there's a guesting feature that lets you guest on any server so you can join us when we run guild activities. As much as I hate those Roleplaying bastards (TC is our hated rival in WvW) they have a pretty good community.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> You can be on any NA server and be in our guild if you want. If you have the money or gold to spare to buy gems to transfer then feel free to make the switch over to Ft.Aspenwood. If not there's a guesting feature that lets you guest on any server so you can join us when we run guild activities. As much as I hate those Roleplaying bastards (TC is our hated rival in WvW) they have a pretty good community.


Ugh, you're not much of a salesman are you x.x You have to sell our server and bash on TC!!


----------



## AlphaStatus

I just wanted him to know all of his options before he used his hard-earned gold or money on a transfer. Like I said in my earlier post, TC is one of the better servers to be on, they might not be better than our server but if you can handle all the the Role-playing weirdos on that server he/she might enjoy it.

I recently made this:


----------



## Shaba

Just OC my i5-2500K to 4.5 ghz. ran Prime95 for 16 hrs and stayed stable at 1.36 vCore. Pretty excited







I may run more Prime tests later but so far so good. Maxed temps at 75 C


----------



## a pet rock

Role-playing weirdos? Sounds fun.


----------



## trivium nate

lfg for teh in the ruins quest because no one on game wants to come in and help me


----------



## Unstableiser

I love Role-Playing


----------



## ignite

Wondering if it's worth it creating my own guild on an Alt and living it to get guild stash instead of buying bank slots for gems. ...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Wondering if it's worth it creating my own guild on an Alt and living it to get guild stash instead of buying bank slots for gems. ...


You're better off working to get the gold necessary to buy bank slots if you ask me. It's a bit more convenient and less boring than running around farming influence on your own.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You're better off working to get the gold necessary to buy bank slots if you ask me. It's a bit more convenient and less boring than running around farming influence on your own.


Can't you just buy the 2,500 influence needed for ~5g?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Can't you just buy the 2,500 influence needed for ~5g?


For guild stash yeah, but then it stops there until you accumulate the rest for the guild treasury.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> For guild stash yeah, but then it stops there until you accumulate the rest for the guild treasury.


50 extra slots for 5g sounds like a decent deal to me









Extra bank tabs cost ~20g now for 30 slots.

Anyway, deciding what alt to level with my new char slots. Guardian, Mes or Necro... Decisions. I'm kind of bored of my Ranger alt already.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Dont you dare! Join APS if you want a WvW guild. I joined them about 1 week ago and I'm really enjoying my time in WvW. Since everyone does their own thing in the OCN guild I think it makes sense to find another guild for WvW or PvP. I still rep OCN but it makes it easier to find a group if you use the guild chat.


What is APS?







And, what server are they on?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> 50 extra slots for 5g sounds like a decent deal to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra bank tabs cost ~20g now for 30 slots.
> 
> Anyway, deciding what alt to level with my new char slots. Guardian, Mes or Necro... Decisions. I'm kind of bored of my Ranger alt already.


I got bored of levelling my guardian by about level 36. Levelling my Mes was pretty fun though until I hit 80 at which point I went back to my ele x.x Although, making a necro seems more and more appealing to me lately but I can't seem to figure out why.


----------



## Unstableiser

GW2 being glitchy and me being a weird pervert.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> What is APS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, what server are they on?


They are a WvW guild on FT.Aspenwood. The full name is :Amici Per Sanguinem


----------



## AlphaStatus

double post


----------



## djriful

I love role-playing now quit bashing on TC. Mass Multiplayer Role-Playing Game (MMORPG). Not MMG


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I love role-playing now quit bashing on TC. Mass Multiplayer Role-Playing Game (MMORPG). Not MMG


You're right, this week I get to bash maguuma from running away from 1 person vs 4







TC will be back in a week or two then I shall resume the bashing.


----------



## cavallino

Does anyone actually buy the legendaries from the the tp? I meant 2366g for a rifle? How does one even make that much money in the game?


----------



## Shaba

Dragon Shield skin looks sick!!!! Also, salvage ecto into crystalline dust!? AWESOME!


----------



## cavallino

I got midnight ice dye yesterday in an unidentified dye. It looked too blue for my taste but sold it for 8g. I love when I find things like that.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I got midnight ice dye yesterday in an unidentified dye. It looked too blue for my taste but sold it for 8g. I love when I find things like that.


I would recommend just selling the unidentified dye. In the long run you will actually make more money that way. If there's a specific dye you want its almost always better to just buy it off the Tp. I believe unidentified dyes are going for 16s to 20s, so its an easy way to make some cash.


----------



## cavallino

Yeah I know that logically but I like the roulette effect. It's not that hard to make money in the game.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Yeah I know that logically but I like the roulette effect. It's not that hard to make money in the game.


And at the same time it's much easier to lose money XD


----------



## cavallino

I do enough saving and not spending in real life might as well have fun in the game lol.

I've been making a lot of money selling dragon coffers. I don't really care about this event so they are a nice 4silver a pop. The price used to be higher but still not bad.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Save those coffers...

If you remember back to the Wintersday even, prices for stuffing and glue rose about 2000% after you couldn't get any more.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Save those coffers...
> 
> If you remember back to the Wintersday even, prices for stuffing and glue rose about 2000% after you couldn't get any more.


Problem is would the vendor of those weapons be still available...?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Actually I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shaba

It looks like they will be. I noticed you could select the weapon skins for the Wintersdays event as well as Flame and Frost from the vendor that sold the Dragon weapon skins. To answer your question, yes, save the coffers. I will probably start doing the same thing. If the price goes to 10s after this event is over then it is a good investment.


----------



## WBaS

I have like 20-30 unid dyes... you guys think it makes sense financially to just sell them unid?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I have like 20-30 unid dyes... you guys think it makes sense financially to just sell them unid?


If you are just planning on selling them, yes. The likelihood of getting a dye that is more expensive than the unid TP price is very, very low. Just the chance of breaking even is low if you always open them.

I open them depending on what character I'm on. I've already got the dyes I want on my charr warrior, so he sells them on the TP for cash. But all of my lowbie characters don't have dyes yet and I can never decide what direction I want to go with the dyes, so I open the unid dyes and see if I like them on my champ. The only real bummer there is when I get the fifth bottle of lilac that sells for 50c.


----------



## nerdybeat

Guess I'm kinda late to the party.. but I just bought the game and it's downloading now. I am probably gonna roll an Asura Elementalist. I have a couple friends who play the game, but haven't gone too in depth with it yet and I'm just excited to have a new game to play.

Background is with WoW (vanilla to wotlk, then picked it up casually on and off - recently tried MoP and was uninterested), Skyrim, D3, PoE. I am reading around and some people say that this game doesn't have as much of a "play every day if you want to keep up" environment, which fits my lifestyle right now. Excited to have a no-monthly $ and relatively casual (sometimes pushing hardcore) MMO to play while I wait for games later this year.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Feel free to join us on Ft. Aspenwood server. The unofficial OCN guild is always looking for new members. (there's no official guild). Whisper Alphastatus.6729 (me) or Tosaka for an invite. You can join multiple guilds.


----------



## Koehler

How popular is GW2?

Have a few friends playing it but just wondering what the overall player base is like.


----------



## Shaba

Just wanted to point out, the new dragon helm looks dumb IMO. It is definitely not something I am going to wear. If it was a full cover helm then it would be WAY better.


----------



## El Bastardo

Been meaning to get this game for ages and finally ordered it today.Looking forward to giving it a blast as this will be the first mmorpg i have played.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Bastardo*
> 
> Been meaning to get this game for ages and finally ordered it today.Looking forward to giving it a blast as this will be the first mmorpg i have played.


Awesome, looking forward to seeing you in game. If you want to play with some of us from OCN join the Fort Aspenwood server and let me know if you want to join the OCN guild ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> How popular is GW2?
> 
> Have a few friends playing it but just wondering what the overall player base is like.


The player base is actually pretty large, it's not something to compare to WoW but there's quite a few people that play. The problem is: people don't enter all of the areas at this point. Most are either sitting in the main city idling, fighting in WvW or in the beginning areas of the game still.

FYI : You're kind of in the game, at least phonetically







http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Lieutenant_Kholer


----------



## cavallino

The high level areas are pretty empty. The area around Orr is dead in more ways than one. I miss the more crowded player base of rift but rift had way less servers.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> The high level areas are pretty empty. The area around Orr is dead in more ways than one. I miss the more crowded player base of rift but rift had way less servers.


I would suggest guesting on another server for the higher lvls since Ft. Aspenwood isn't known for people running the Dynamic Events in Orr. Try guesting on TC (I hate the server, but they always have a group running the dynamic events there).

Just in case if any of you dont know how to guest:http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/basics/guild-wars-2-guide-guesting-and-transferring


----------



## Unstableiser

Orr is by far the busiest area on my server, my friend on another server says the opposite so it really depends on where you are.


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> How popular is GW2?
> 
> Have a few friends playing it but just wondering what the overall player base is like.


People keep talking about how dead it is, but it makes me think they have never played a truly dead game.
Population is healthy enough, if sometimes strangely distributed, let's put it like that.
I have only done PVE so far, WvW is always a zerg cluster-fruck.

The overall population is pretty helpful and friendly though, many areas just don't have a very active chat tab going on. If you need help leveling or assitance with a hard champ just head to LA and ask people to help you out.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> People keep talking about how dead it is, but it makes me think they have never played a truly dead game.
> Population is healthy enough, if sometimes strangely distributed, let's put it like that.
> I have only done PVE so far, WvW is always a zerg cluster-fruck.
> 
> The overall population is pretty helpful and friendly though, many areas just don't have a very active chat tab going on. If you need help leveling or assitance with a hard champ just head to LA and ask people to help you out.


I agree... what dead server people? This is on TC.





All those people standing there except the girl with the staff (me) are all Anet Devs.


----------



## thelamacmdr

We've got some nice updates coming soon ^_^

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/june-25-2013/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



June 25, 2013
Chaos has come to Lion's Arch and the culprits responsible for the mayhem have holed up in their hideout! Inspector Ellen Kiel spearheaded the investigation into the murder, and she's now gathering teams of deputies to capture the perpetrator. Better sharpen your weapons and skills-this criminal promises to be a slippery eel!
New Story Dungeon: Aetherblade Retreat - June 25-July 9
Find the hidden entrance to the Aetherblade base and take the fight to the pirates! It'll take skill, courage, and no small measure of agility to battle your way to the Aetherblade Captain and First Mate.
Developer Livestream - June 24 at 12PM PDT
Take an inside look at the Sky Pirates of Tyria release with ArenaNet devs during the preview livestream on our Twitch channel on Monday, June 24 at 12PM PDT.
New Guild Wars Novel: Sea of Sorrows - Available June 25
We're proud to announce Sea of Sorrows, the third original Guild Wars novel by Ree Soesbee! Sea of Sorrows follows the thrilling adventures of young Cobiah Marriner, founder of the reborn city of Lion's Arch.
Sea of Sorrows Scavenger Hunt-Begins June 25
In this new permanent content, retrace the steps of Cobiah Marriner. Twelve plaques have been set up to honor the history of the city and its founder. You can find clues to the plaques' locations in Sea of Sorrows. Complete the scavenger hunt to earn five skill points.
Aetherblade "Not So Secret" Jumping Puzzle - Begins July 1
Introducing a new, permanent jumping puzzle! An Aetherblade airship is hidden inside a holographic mountain - find your way in, fight with the pirates inside, and prove your prowess using a pair of hard-to-find diving goggles.
Rewards
Track Down Aetherblade Caches! - June 25-July 9
The Aetherblade pirates have hidden caches of plunder around the world in hard-to-reach locations. Scout them out to take a share of treasure and earn special achievements.
Mini First Mate Horrik
Commemorate your struggle against the Sky Pirates of Tyria with this fierce, cannon-wielding miniature companion. Finish the Against the Aetherblades achievement to win a little First Mate Horrik for your very own.
Monocle
Players who face down the deadly Aetherblade Captain will have a chance at a new, stylish Monocle. This dandy piece of Headgear is combat-ready, tradeable, and full of sophistication!
Aetherized Rewards
Your journeys through the Aetherblade Retreat will earn you a chance for items like rare salvageable materials or a new infinite tonic recipe in addition to guaranteed rare item rewards. Enduring the trials of the Not So Secret jumping puzzle will win you a set of exotic shoulderpads.
New Items in the Gem Store
Last Chance to Get Dragon Bash Items!
The Dragon Bash items won't be in the Gem Store forever - you only have until July 8 to pick up a Fireworks Launcher or some Rich Dragon Coffers! Rich Dragon Coffers hold tasty candy and a chance at fireworks or rare drops like Dragon's Jade Weapon skins or a mini Holographic Risen Knight. The Dragon Bash Mini Pack is also leaving the Gem Store soon; it won't be available after July 15, so be sure to pick up your holographic companions before then!
New Features
Skill and Trait Balance Update
We're introducing our largest balance patch ever in this build, which includes significant updates to traits and skills to introduce more viable build diversity. Every single profession trait line is seeing changes and we've also made updates to some less popular skills to improve their effectiveness.
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/upcoming-skill-and-trait-changes/[2]
Custom Arenas and Spectator Mode are out of Beta!
Custom PvP arenas allow players to host private matches and customize their map settings. This feature is leaving beta, which means that Custom Arena Starter Kits will be available for anyone to purchase in the Gem Store. Spectator Mode is also officially out of beta - together, these two features allow for practice, competitive play, and tournaments!
Mortar Mastery Joins the Growing List of World vs World Abilities!
Players can increase their mortar effectiveness by training in Mortar Mastery. Improvements in this line include increasing mortar blast radius, beefing up on damage, reducing skill recharge, and even adding a new skill, Mortar Barrage!



https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/upcoming-skill-and-trait-changes/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey folks, it's Chap again! There are a lot of changes coming in this release, and I wanted to explain the thought processes behind some of them. Today I'll be joined by Karl and Roy, two members of our skill and balance team!
Build diversity

One of the things we've focused on is making sure that each class has more build diversity. To do this, we revised some traits, combined others, and in some cases, removed certain traits completely and added new ones in their place.
We also looked at small skill revisions and number balances to boost the power of specific skills, weapons, and traits. When possible, we try very hard not to take away too much potency from popular builds because we know that a lot of people enjoy them - but occasionally we do need to bring some abilities down in power. Why don't we just increase the power of weaker skills to match the most popular ones? Well, the problem is that then we get into something called power creep; the power of all builds and classes keeps rising as we keep making improvements, which causes instability in game balance.
And now I'll leave it to Karl and Roy to get into more detail about some specific changes you'll be seeing in the world of Tyria after this release!

Hello fellow Tyrians! I'm Karl McLain, a game designer involved in skill development and balance, and I'm here to tell you about some of the cool stuff that we've been working on for this release.
Trait Changes

First off, we've got a ton of trait changes coming up. Many traits that were less than desirable have been brought up in effectiveness, while others have been shuffled around and merged together to make room for new traits to be introduced. In doing this, we've created several new grandmaster traits for quite a few trait lines. For example: elementalists have a new grandmaster Air trait that allows them to recharge their air attunement, necromancers now have access to the burning condition, and warriors will have an option to remove conditions when using burst abilities.
With these changes in mind, we are going to be making a few builds a little harder to achieve due to their extreme effectiveness. Some traits will go up in tier while increasing in potency to promote build variation.
Necromancer Death Shroud 5

As the professions in Guild Wars 2 continue to grow, we will continue to find ways to augment them and add potency to their arsenal of abilities. With the next balance update, necromancers will be unlocking their fifth ability within Death Shroud: Tainted Shackles. This skill will cause nearby enemies to be inflicted with conditions and controlled if they don't take very quick action.
New condition

With the introduction of Tainted Shackles, we'll also be adding a new condition to the game: Torment. This condition is designed to play around with movement, one of our fundamental combat mechanics. Enemies under Torment will take damage periodically; as they move, they'll take even more damage. In looking to expand the condition diversity of thieves and mesmers, we decided to include Torment skills for those two professions as well.

Hey everyone, I'm Roy Cronacher, and I'm a Game Designer on the balance team. I'll be discussing the upcoming changes to the Weakness condition as well as some of our larger skill changes.
Weakness condition change

We have a very interesting change coming to Weakness condition. Currently, Weakness decreases endurance regeneration and causes non-critical hits to have a chance to become glancing blows. We wanted this condition to punish spike damage, but it was a bit underwhelming because critical hits, which are essential to spike damage, have previously bypassed Weakness's effect. Weakness will now cause all hits, both critical and non-critical, to have a chance to become a glancing blow. We went through and rebalanced a lot of the weakness durations for this change. We think this change will make the condition more meaningful and give it much more play.
Stun Breakers

As mentioned above, a lot of our skill changes were made to promote more build diversity in each profession. One key area we looked at was the accessibility of stun breakers. Many professions have been limited to playing one or two certain builds because stun breakers were limited to certain types of utility skills. In some utility skill types, stun breakers were over-abundant; in others, they were non-existent. We removed some and spread them out across more utility types. For example, the elementalist's stun breakers have always been loaded up on cantrips, so we spread some out to the other categories like glyphs and signets. This way most builds have at least one viable stun breaker.

Closing

So that's it! Thanks for reading, and be sure to check out the patch notes for the details on all of the incoming changes! We tried to give all the classes in Guild Wars 2 some great changes to less-used skills, traits, and weapons!
See you in game!


----------



## AlphaStatus

I'm loving the necro changes. Also I must get myself a Monocle


----------



## thelamacmdr

Holy crap I want this....Although if this turns out to be vapor like those bikini's, I'm quitting GW2 forever.


----------



## Myrtl

New condition torment for Necro, Theif and Mesmer? I really look forward to trying to incorporate torment into my Bleeding Blossom Evasion Theif. I never stop moving so you have to chase me, or you're running away the entire time.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> New condition torment for Necro, Theif and Mesmer? I really look forward to trying to incorporate torment into my Bleeding Blossom Evasion Theif. I never stop moving so you have to chase me, or you're running away the entire time.


Yeah as an ele that's constantly moving, we don't have torment so that condition will be the end of me. They're also removing some stun breakers on the cantrips too D: . I get the feeling this patch is going to make me cry.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> New condition torment for Necro, Theif and Mesmer? I really look forward to trying to incorporate torment into my Bleeding Blossom Evasion Theif. I never stop moving so you have to chase me, or you're running away the entire time.


I had never heard of that build. (I'm a noob thief). Are you using it in Spvp or WvW? I've been using a crit damage build:http://www.omgzombiez.com/forum/m/5463893/viewthread/4439430-koroshis-thief-build which is very nice when you solo or are in a small group, but I'm looking for something that would help me survive in a zerg Vs zerg battle.


----------



## Myrtl

Bear with me; I am at work so I am working with what's not blocked.

http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/thief/?7.0|8.1h.0.8.1h.0|0.0.0.0.0.0|1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0|0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0|0.k28.0.u29b.k37|0.0|57.5b.5f.5h.0|e

It is a build mainly for WvW or PvE. I am sure it would work against SPvP until you ran into a very heavy condition removing person. Solo PvE is really easy since you dodge almost all attacks (or should be).

How this works. Run at your opponent and death blossom half a second before you are in melee range. Then dodge (to drop caltrops and gain 1 stack of might) away if it's a melee person, or try to dodge through someone trying to run away. With luck, the caltrops will snare them. Then DB again and dodge. Keep doing this until your initiative is low. At this point you can pop both signets for initiative and 10 stacks of might (+however many you have from dodging). DB and dodge. Steal (for initiative), DB and dodge.

Between feline grace and bountiful thief, you are able to dodge a lot.

I can burst up to 20 or so stacks of bleed, but I maintain 10 to 15 stacks unless I screw up dodging and get CCed.

20 in Critical Strikes, 20 in Acrobatics and 15 in Trickery is the core of the build. There are a lot of dual purpose skills that can be used to break stun, gap close, and such or they can increase your dmg.

I forgot to link dagger storm in there, but it's a great way to give you a little break to recover initiative if needed.

Shadow refuge is optional, but I like it for WvW. Spider Venom or Roll for initiative would be a good replacement.

I think that covers the general idea of what I do. It's a lot of fun to watch melee bleed to death while you dodge and weave all around them.

Edit: Also, I didn't fill in all of the gear in that link.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Bear with me; I am at work so I am working with what's not blocked.
> 
> http://gw2buildcraft.com/calculator/thief/?7.0|8.1h.0.8.1h.0|0.0.0.0.0.0|1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0.1h.0|0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0|0.k28.0.u29b.k37|0.0|57.5b.5f.5h.0|e
> 
> It is a build mainly for WvW or PvE. I am sure it would work against SPvP until you ran into a very heavy condition removing person. Solo PvE is really easy since you dodge almost all attacks (or should be).
> 
> How this works. Run at your opponent and death blossom half a second before you are in melee range. Then dodge (to drop caltrops and gain 1 stack of might) away if it's a melee person, or try to dodge through someone trying to run away. With luck, the caltrops will snare them. Then DB again and dodge. Keep doing this until your initiative is low. At this point you can pop both signets for initiative and 10 stacks of might (+however many you have from dodging). DB and dodge. Steal (for initiative), DB and dodge.
> 
> Between feline grace and bountiful thief, you are able to dodge a lot.
> 
> I can burst up to 20 or so stacks of bleed, but I maintain 10 to 15 stacks unless I screw up dodging and get CCed.
> 
> 20 in Critical Strikes, 20 in Acrobatics and 15 in Trickery is the core of the build. There are a lot of dual purpose skills that can be used to break stun, gap close, and such or they can increase your dmg.
> 
> I forgot to link dagger storm in there, but it's a great way to give you a little break to recover initiative if needed.
> 
> Shadow refuge is optional, but I like it for WvW. Spider Venom or Roll for initiative would be a good replacement.
> 
> I think that covers the general idea of what I do. It's a lot of fun to watch melee bleed to death while you dodge and weave all around them.
> 
> Edit: Also, I didn't fill in all of the gear in that link.






Thanks for the build I think i'll give it a try this weekend when I have time to acquire the gear.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap I want this....Although if this turns out to be vapor like those bikini's, I'm quitting GW2 forever.


If you quit then give me your gold first. No sense wasting it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the build I think i'll give it a try this weekend when I have time to acquire the gear.


You can jump on SPvP and get a feel for it without having to take the time to get the gear. Also, let me know what you think about it. I have a lot of fun being so tough to kill.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Been messing around with my power necro build. I'm missing a Bloodlust Sigil to max it out but look at all that attack power. . I'm thinking of changing the soldier crests on my armor, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Berzerker's


----------



## TrustKill

my pretty ele!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Berzerker's


Zerker's all day, every day.


----------



## WBaS

<--- Zerker Warrior


----------



## Shaba

Mix dat zerkers and knights...its FTW...less glassy


----------



## thelamacmdr

Sky Pirates patch tomorrow ^_^

http://dulfy.net/2013/06/24/gw2-sky-pirates-of-tyria-patch-preview/

Anyone down to do the dungeon tomorrow afternoon? Some are saying it's supposed to be difficult but we'll see what that really entails


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Sky Pirates patch tomorrow ^_^
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2013/06/24/gw2-sky-pirates-of-tyria-patch-preview/
> 
> Anyone down to do the dungeon tomorrow afternoon? Some are saying it's supposed to be difficult but we'll see what that really entails


yeah im down for doing the new dungeon, what time will you be on?


----------



## FLCLimax

i'm down.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i'm down.


I'll probably be "on" all day except from 5pm est to 7 est. Meaning I'll probably be idling doing nothing x.x


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Mix dat zerkers and knights...its FTW...less glassy


Yeah, that's what I did with my warrior. Full Knight's armor kit, but zerker's weapons and jewelry. I'm quite pleased with it, really.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Game-Update-Notes-June-25th-2013

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/send-gem-store-items-to-your-friends-with-gifting/

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/stylish-new-items-available-in-the-gem-store/

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/a-guide-to-sky-pirates-of-tyria/?utm_source=client

gonna level up my necro now.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I did with my warrior. Full Knight's armor kit, but zerker's weapons and jewelry. I'm quite pleased with it, really.


I am pretty much the same. I plan to mix Knight's jewelry and Zerker. I am leaning more towards Knight's though so I can hit about 1800 toughness. I like not dying instantly







It is nice that ascended accessories have +Crit Dmg % so I only sacrifice a little crit chance, which isnt a big deal with shouts and banners.


----------



## TrustKill

So, after trying that new dungeon a few times it's fun, but there are definitely a few issues that me and my group had and I hope they address. The 1st boss fight (spinning room) is so poorly designed... The boxes they have scattered around the room are useless since they're near impossible to jump on without careful aiming, and you don't have time for that with the fast electric wall. You pretty much have to just take the tiny walls to the face during the 3rd phase or try to dodge roll through it which will only work 1/5 times. That wall should just be lowered so that it's possible to jump over with good timing.

And I don't know what they were thinking giving the robots a pull ability, not to mention the ridiculous confusion debuff which can stack to like 10+ almost instantly...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> So, after trying that new dungeon a few times it's fun, but there are definitely a few issues that me and my group had and I hope they address. The 1st boss fight (spinning room) is so poorly designed... The boxes they have scattered around the room are useless since they're near impossible to jump on without careful aiming, and you don't have time for that with the fast electric wall. You pretty much have to just take the tiny walls to the face during the 3rd phase or try to dodge roll through it which will only work 1/5 times. That wall should just be lowered so that it's possible to jump over with good timing.
> 
> And I don't know what they were thinking giving the robots a pull ability, not to mention the ridiculous confusion debuff which can stack to like 10+ almost instantly...


I actually liked the difficulty they put into that dungeon. It wasn't too difficult and the mechanics made gameplay less monotonous like it usually is in something like..say CoF. All that stuff you're complaining about is what players like me have been asking for, for quite a while now..something with more of a challenge than the typical dungeon and it almost delivers.


----------



## Shaba

Nothing like farming for Corrupted Lodestones in Frostgorge Sound and getting banned for botting. Real mature ArenaNet, real mature.

I don't know how it looked like I was a bot. Whatever rule set they have set up to determine botters is stupid. Now I have to wait for them to get back to me from the support ticket I put in which means I will miss completing my monthly. I will be EXTREMELY surprised if this issue is fixed by Saturday (the day I plan to complete my monthly). If it is fixed after the month is over, I am going to complain about it and see if they will at least give me the monthly reward since it was THEIR fault I got screwed.

All in all, very pissed off about this. I just dropped a bunch of gold setting up my warrior how I want him for farming then this happens. F'n stupid.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Nothing like farming for Corrupted Lodestones in Frostgorge Sound and getting banned for botting. Real mature ArenaNet, real mature.
> 
> I don't know how it looked like I was a bot. Whatever rule set they have set up to determine botters is stupid. Now I have to wait for them to get back to me from the support ticket I put in which means I will miss completing my monthly. I will be EXTREMELY surprised if this issue is fixed by Saturday (the day I plan to complete my monthly). If it is fixed after the month is over, I am going to complain about it and see if they will at least give me the monthly reward since it was THEIR fault I got screwed.
> 
> All in all, very pissed off about this. I just dropped a bunch of gold setting up my warrior how I want him for farming then this happens. F'n stupid.


After the latest patch a LOT of people are getting banend for botting lately. It's kind of weird but I'm expecting to see some kind of backlash over this soon.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> After the latest patch a LOT of people are getting banend for botting lately. It's kind of weird but I'm expecting to see some kind of backlash over this soon.


How did you hear about a lot of people getting banned?

The ArenaNet guy said that I was using an illegal 3rd party program which caused the flag. He also said that they take care to ensure that people are really using the programs to make sure they dont make a mistake, blah blah blah.

I can bet that the program that threw the flag was Rivatuner Stat Server, which is packaged with the EVGA Precision X upgrade. I was using the old software that was bundled for the entire time I played the game and I never had issues. The only change to was that application a few days ago when I upgraded so it HAS to be that. I asked the guy to tell me what program was causing the issue but I highly doubt that he will. I plan to make a big fuss over this till it is resolved.

I hope there is serious backlash from this. This is total BS on their part. I will probably start petitioning on the forums if it doesn't get fixed today.


----------



## adjas

I'm on Vaabi, doing a fair bit of WvW.

Would love to meet OC members, and join a great WvW guild.

my name on GW2 = " adjass "

see you online.


----------



## Shaba

Account has been unbanned!!! Hooray!!! All that frustration for nothing! At least they were prompt in their responses. I will thank them accordingly.


----------



## sprower

Glad you're back up Shaba. To be fair though... I think we all know rivatuner will flag anti cheat systems.


----------



## AlphaStatus

I'll probably won't be on much this weekend due to work and getting into FF 14 beta, so good luck guys and have fun.

P.S. Only one person PM me(Tosaka) about the Guild Scavenger Hunt so it will be postpone until further notice.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Glad you're back up Shaba. To be fair though... I think we all know rivatuner will flag anti cheat systems.


How did I not get the memo!?


----------



## djriful

GW2 on sale, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091XHZW8/ref=cm_sw_su_dp?tag=childsplaycha-20


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GW2 on sale, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091XHZW8/ref=cm_sw_su_dp?tag=childsplaycha-20


Try greenmangaming.com: http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/mmos/guild-wars-2-digital-edition-na/

It's $37.99 there and if you use coupon code: GMG25-BAWQB-8UQWG you get an additional 25% off


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Try greenmangaming.com: http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/mmos/guild-wars-2-digital-edition-na/
> 
> It's $37.99 there and if you use coupon code: GMG25-BAWQB-8UQWG you get an additional 25% off


On selected title. GW2 is not part of it.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> On selected title. GW2 is not part of it.


My Bad! You're right, that's a different coupon code than the one I received in their newsletter.


----------



## Shaba

Just finished my story mode. what a total let down! i feel like they should reward you A LOT more then what they do. at least give a guarantee exotic with better chance for precusor. i received 3 greens aka trash. what a let down. the final boss fight was pretty sad too. it could have been wayyyyy more epic. oh well, at least that chapter is closed and i dont have to see that icon on my page anymore.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Just finished my story mode. what a total let down! i feel like they should reward you A LOT more then what they do. at least give a guarantee exotic with better chance for precusor. i received 3 greens aka trash. what a let down. the final boss fight was pretty sad too. it could have been wayyyyy more epic. oh well, at least that chapter is closed and *i dont have to see that icon on my page anymore*.


The only reason I saw fit to complete the story mode XD


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Just finished my story mode. what a total let down! i feel like they should reward you A LOT more then what they do. at least give a guarantee exotic with better chance for precusor. i received 3 greens aka trash. what a let down. the final boss fight was pretty sad too. it could have been wayyyyy more epic. oh well, at least that chapter is closed and i dont have to see that icon on my page anymore.


Yeah that bothers me but I can't seem to bother myself to finish it.


----------



## Blyght

Popping back in again. Decided that I do want to pick up on GW2 again, but I'm not entirely sure if I want to keep hammering away on the Warrior I had been playing when I first got into the game. I understand that classes always change and are in flux, but is there a general hierarchy of what professions are 'better' than others for pvp and wvw? Or even for dungeons/raids for that matter (not sure how that works in GW2 since I never got very far in if there even are raids) considering the whole trinity concept isn't quite exactly in play in GW2? I've been looking at the Thief, Mesmer, and Necromancer as possibilities since they seem to be mobile and decent damage dealers with some utility. It be cool if anyone can weigh in on some of my thoughts, thanks.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blyght*
> 
> Popping back in again. Decided that I do want to pick up on GW2 again, but I'm not entirely sure if I want to keep hammering away on the Warrior I had been playing when I first got into the game. I understand that classes always change and are in flux, but is there a general hierarchy of what professions are 'better' than others for pvp and wvw? Or even for dungeons/raids for that matter (not sure how that works in GW2 since I never got very far in if there even are raids) considering the whole trinity concept isn't quite exactly in play in GW2? I've been looking at the Thief, Mesmer, and Necromancer as possibilities since they seem to be mobile and decent damage dealers with some utility. It be cool if anyone can weigh in on some of my thoughts, thanks.


-Mesmers (when they hit 80) & Warriors are considered the kings of dungeon running.
-Theives are good in WvW in small havoc groups or solo roaming. IF you are skilled enough they're almost as good as having a warrior for DPS in PvE.
-Necros are good in WvW due to them being able to tag alot of enemies which means alot of lootbags and having one of the highest HP pools in the game. As far as mobility your better off running in a group if your doing WvW. For PvE they are really good as DPS or support.
-Mesmer are always wanted in WvW and PvE due to their Utility.
- Like i said earlier Warriors are really good at DPSing. They are pretty much the hardest hitting class, but the thing is they need the target to be rooted or standing in one place in order to do massive damage. Which rarely happens in WvW but happens all the time in PvE.

What ever you do don't touch Rangers(my main) they just got hit with the nerf bat and you really have to be skilled in order to maximized their potential.

If you have any questions feel free to send me a whisper in game: Alphastatus.6729 or you can contact Tosaka in-game as well. We also have a OCN Guild if you want to join. You can whisper me or Tosaka for an invite aswell,


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blyght*
> 
> Popping back in again. Decided that I do want to pick up on GW2 again, but I'm not entirely sure if I want to keep hammering away on the Warrior I had been playing when I first got into the game. I understand that classes always change and are in flux, but is there a general hierarchy of what professions are 'better' than others for pvp and wvw? Or even for dungeons/raids for that matter (not sure how that works in GW2 since I never got very far in if there even are raids) considering the whole trinity concept isn't quite exactly in play in GW2? I've been looking at the Thief, Mesmer, and Necromancer as possibilities since they seem to be mobile and decent damage dealers with some utility. It be cool if anyone can weigh in on some of my thoughts, thanks.


You already ruled out elementalists?







They have excellent mobility and we do quite a bit of damage without being glassy at the same time. Also, the attunement swapping makes for extremely active gameplay that I haven't really found with the other classes.


----------



## Shaba

Go Guardian. Never die.


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blyght*
> 
> Popping back in again. Decided that I do want to pick up on GW2 again, but I'm not entirely sure if I want to keep hammering away on the Warrior I had been playing when I first got into the game. I understand that classes always change and are in flux, but is there a general hierarchy of what professions are 'better' than others for pvp and wvw? Or even for dungeons/raids for that matter (not sure how that works in GW2 since I never got very far in if there even are raids) considering the whole trinity concept isn't quite exactly in play in GW2? I've been looking at the Thief, Mesmer, and Necromancer as possibilities since they seem to be mobile and decent damage dealers with some utility. It be cool if anyone can weigh in on some of my thoughts, thanks.


I dont do WvW or PvP but Mesmer, guardian and warrior is probably the most wanted classes there are for dungeons.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> I dont do WvW or PvP but Mesmer, guardian and warrior is probably the most wanted classes there are for dungeons.


It is actually sad that that is true. I love my Guard and Warrior but I wish other classes were just as awesome. I would love to see some other classes start to own face and be in demand. I dont know what they need to add to the other classes to make this happen but that isn't for me to figure out









My ideal dungeon run: 2 Warriors, 2 Guardians, 1 Mesmer

Get constant damage reduction and heals (depending on spec) and solid DPS while lots of utility from Mes.


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> It is actually sad that that is true. I love my Guard and Warrior but I wish other classes were just as awesome. I would love to see some other classes start to own face and be in demand. I dont know what they need to add to the other classes to make this happen but that isn't for me to figure out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ideal dungeon run: 2 Warriors, 2 Guardians, 1 Mesmer
> 
> Get constant damage reduction and heals (depending on spec) and solid DPS while lots of utility from Mes.


yea.... Those three classes are the most wanted in dungeons, the good thing is that no one really cares what class you are in dungeons beside CoF(wanting 4 zerk warrior and 1 mes) and fotm(most of the time wanting at least 1 guard). So in PvE/Dungeons, running any class or the class that you like the most would make the experience more fun.


----------



## Pyroferus

what server do you guys play on?


----------



## a pet rock

Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## Miss Roxy

I'm on Sea of Sorrows.

Here's my main ( ranger ) but I'm currently working on leveling my mesmer since they keep nerfing ranger class.











Roxy.7260
Escha Malier - Lv 80 Ranger
Liona Heinze - Lv 80 Engineer
Roxy - Lv ?? Mesmer


----------



## AlphaStatus

Looks like we are getting more content soon:

http://www.mmorpg.com/newsroom.cfm/read/27967/Guild-Wars-2-Bazaar-of-the-Four-Winds-Revealed-Coming-July-9th.html







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I'm on Sea of Sorrows.
> 
> Here's my main ( ranger ) but I'm currently working on leveling my mesmer since they keep nerfing ranger class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy.7260
> Escha Malier - Lv 80 Ranger
> Liona Heinze - Lv 80 Engineer
> Roxy - Lv ?? Mesmer






My main was a ranger.
Its sad that there's like only two viable builds for them now.


----------



## Blyght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> -Mesmers (when they hit 80) & Warriors are considered the kings of dungeon running.
> -Theives are good in WvW in small havoc groups or solo roaming. IF you are skilled enough they're almost as good as having a warrior for DPS in PvE.
> -Necros are good in WvW due to them being able to tag alot of enemies which means alot of lootbags and having one of the highest HP pools in the game. As far as mobility your better off running in a group if your doing WvW. For PvE they are really good as DPS or support.
> -Mesmer are always wanted in WvW and PvE due to their Utility.
> - Like i said earlier Warriors are really good at DPSing. They are pretty much the hardest hitting class, but the thing is they need the target to be rooted or standing in one place in order to do massive damage. Which rarely happens in WvW but happens all the time in PvE.
> 
> What ever you do don't touch Rangers(my main) they just got hit with the nerf bat and you really have to be skilled in order to maximized their potential.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to send me a whisper in game: Alphastatus.6729 or you can contact Tosaka in-game as well. We also have a OCN Guild if you want to join. You can whisper me or Tosaka for an invite aswell,


Appreciated, everything is quite useful that you said. Hasn't really pulled me one way or another though, maybe made me consider mesmer a lot more than I had before. Basically from what I had read previously online, you essentially confirmed the reason people seem to dislike Warrior in PvP or WvW because of the need to root someone to deal any dps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You already ruled out elementalists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have excellent mobility and we do quite a bit of damage without being glassy at the same time. Also, the attunement swapping makes for extremely active gameplay that I haven't really found with the other classes.


No, I haven't ruled them out, but I guess in the context of my post it sounds that way. If you want to give me the full 'sales pitch' I invite it. Also cool pics never hurt









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> I dont do WvW or PvP but Mesmer, guardian and warrior is probably the most wanted classes there are for dungeons.


Also helpful to know. As a bit of random curiosity though, how popular are dungeons in GW2? From what I gathered reading around on other forums and fan pages it made it sounds like dungeons are kind of a second thought in GW2 and not nearly as robust as say PvP or WvW. Could be a misconception, but I get that vibe from the way some player talk online.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Dungeons aren't that bad, its just that most people just farm the easy ones (COF, SOE, and AC) over and over again for the tokens and gold. Each dungeon has a story mode and a explore-able mode. You have to have one person in your group that has finished the story mode to access the explore-able mode. In explore-able mode there are several paths you can chose from(1-5), if I remember correctly. Each path has its own bosses.

As far as how popular they are it depends on the dungeon.
-CoF always has people looking for a group.
-Some of the other dungeon you will have to use:http://gw2lfg.com/ Since Anet hasn't implemented a Dungeon finder yet.


----------



## a pet rock

For me, the dungeons are the high point of the game. I really don't enjoy any of the PvP at all. Of course, farming the same dungeon isn't exactly fun either but they've released seasonal dungeons that are excellent.


----------



## LBear

Is GW2 worth playing right now? I'm thinking bout buying it tonight since its still on sale at amazon. I really don't care for pvp or pve.


----------



## linuxfueled

Ive had it since release and just cant get into it. Good game for goofing around I guess. Leveling crafting is ok. My experiences with dungeons early on seemed like a cluster F&%$.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Is GW2 worth playing right now? I'm thinking bout buying it tonight since its still on sale at amazon. I really don't care for pvp or pve.


why even consider buying it when you don't really care for either pvp or pve its an MMO if you didn't notice, honestly you'd be better off spending your money on a different game if that's how you feel (IMO)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Hey guys, so i went ahead and bought us a PvP server for the guild ^_^ . the details will be posted in the MOTD for the guild but anyone is free to use it to pay around. Keeping it up is a bit costly so any donations towards it if you use it are nice but not necessary. When the 30days are up on it i'll just let it die and that's that so no worries ^_^. I'll definitely be setting up 1v1's again though so if you're interested please let me know. Last time I tried to set one up it didn't go so well...sooo...we'll see


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Looks like we are getting more content soon:
> 
> http://www.mmorpg.com/newsroom.cfm/read/27967/Guild-Wars-2-Bazaar-of-the-Four-Winds-Revealed-Coming-July-9th.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main was a ranger.
> Its sad that there's like only two viable builds for them now.


I want that glowy armor!!! I hope more cool stuff comes with the update. tbh, i havent even tried the pirate stuff. maybe that will be tonights mission.


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> what server do you guys play on?


Aurora Glade


----------



## Liman23

Many of us are on FORT ASPENWOOD.

I was on Tarnished Coast prior to joining.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Hey guys, so i went ahead and bought us a PvP server for the guild ^_^ . the details will be posted in the MOTD for the guild but anyone is free to use it to pay around. Keeping it up is a bit costly so any donations towards it if you use it are nice but not necessary. When the 30days are up on it i'll just let it die and that's that so no worries ^_^. I'll definitely be setting up 1v1's again though so if you're interested please let me know. Last time I tried to set one up it didn't go so well...sooo...we'll see


whats the upkeep cost? motd hasnt been updated with details.


----------



## AlphaStatus

WvW has officially killed my Antec Kuhler 620. I was playing WvW and while i'm in a ZvZ fight I hear a weird rattling in my case. I look at my temps and my cpu was at 68C. Looks like the pump died. I'll probably be out of commission tomorrow.I got to go find my old Enermax ETS-T40-TB CPU Cooler that I placed in a box somewhere in the garage, until I decide what I want to replace it with. Anyone have any suggestions? Try to keep it in the $100 range. The system is the one in my sig.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Should go with a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## adjas

The only time you don't get an air cooler is when you don't have the space in your case, then you go AIO cooler.

Air-coolers dissipate heat better than AIO coolers, with much less noise, and no pumps that generate sound or breakdown, and no leaking hoses either.

Got space = get air-cooler

No space = get AIO cooler.


----------



## Pyroferus

Where can I see proof that any air cooler is better then a AIO water cooling device?


----------



## Pyroferus

I started a Mesmer on Fort Aspynwood. Think Im at level 15 character name is Pyroferus.


----------



## adjas

Here you go: Enjoy the read.



http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2305856


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Here you go: Enjoy the read.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2305856


Thanks for the info.I went and ordered a Noctua NH-D14 earlier this morning since this is the second time I've had to replace a AIO water cooling kit. For now I'll use my Enermax ETS-T40-TB CPU Cooler until my Noctua arrives on Monday or Tuesday. Thankfully I had some some free Amazon gift cards from using Bingo extension for Chrome.


----------



## FLCLimax

gotta wait for my parts to arrive before i can play again...gonna be like a week. never ordering from superbiiz again.


----------



## AlphaStatus

The OCN Guild will be holding a Guild Bounty today around 6:30pm est Today (July 6th) anyone is welcome to join us for Guild Commendations.

PM in game if your interested. Alphastatus.6729


----------



## Liman23

Ah.... I missed the Guild Bounty! I was looking forward to participating.

On another note... I am currently using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO with dual fans.

That Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler looks awesome and I just might buy it and give my wife the cool master hyper 212 evo.


----------



## FLCLimax

meh noctua, meh lamacmdr.


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> meh noctua, meh lamacmdr.


+1


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> gotta wait for my parts to arrive before i can play again...gonna be like a week. never ordering from superbiiz again.


I bet.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.guildmag.com/the-bazaar-of-the-four-winds-preview

http://dulfy.net/2013/07/08/gw2-radiant-and-hellfire-armor-skin-gallery/

http://dulfy.net/2013/07/08/gw2-zenith-weapon-gallery/


----------



## black7hought

I'm going to attempt to acquire Radiant armor and a Zenith greatsword.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> http://www.guildmag.com/the-bazaar-of-the-four-winds-preview
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2013/07/08/gw2-radiant-and-hellfire-armor-skin-gallery/
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2013/07/08/gw2-zenith-weapon-gallery/


I want the dagger, staff and pistol so bad now.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Sucks that the radiant armor skins aren't dyeable.


----------



## mrsmiles

excited for the patch tomorrow looks awesome.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Woot! New Cooler got here in time for the new update. I also managed to find a cheap used 3770k for $100 plus my old CM Storm Scout case and old 650w roswill PSU that was sitting in my garage for 2 months collecting dust. Now i just need a mobo.


----------



## FLCLimax

meh noctua, meh ivy bridge, meh CM cases, meh rosewill, meh alphastatus.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/july-9-content-release-notes/


----------



## AlphaStatus

So I just got trolled. There's no thermal paste in the box or on the cooler. I go check my stash to see if I have any left from last time, turns out I threw out an almost full injector of Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra when I was cleaning up and I already removed the Enermax cooler.









***

I guess I will have to wait until my order from newegg gets here. Thankfully I have shoprunner so I should have it by the end of the week. For now I'm stuck playing on my laptop on low settings.


----------



## a pet rock

Mayonnaise works for a quick fix. Just don't leave it there for too long.


----------



## sprower

^^ Hellmans or bust


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> Mayonnaise works for a quick fix. Just don't leave it there for too long.


LoL I'm desperate to play but not that stupid.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's my level 80 mesmer, Roxy.

I'm not a big fan of the new event... all the armor / back piece look pretty ugly to me.








The achievement weapon skin ( zenith? ) looks nice though.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my level 80 mesmer, Roxy.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the new event... all the armor / back piece look pretty ugly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The achievement weapon skin ( zenith? ) looks nice though.


Did you at least try the new crystal scavenger hunt? I think that was pretty fun going around with all those movement skills. Although the new armor does not suit light armored folk :/ My ele needs some new armor already.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> LoL I'm desperate to play but not that stupid.


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Does-Mayonnaise-Last-as-a-Thermal-Compound/1793/1

It's actually not that bad.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Does-Mayonnaise-Last-as-a-Thermal-Compound/1793/1
> 
> It's actually not that bad.


Thx for the info but I still wouldn't try it.


----------



## rgrwng

i am enjoying the new Achievement panel UI and the Mario Kart race mode. played that a few times this morning, and had fun. I definitely do not enjoy the Jump Puzzle aspects, though it seems that is the main draw for this content round. this round of temporary content has specific objectives that need to be done for the personal home instance Quartz node, i wonder then if the next content will require WvW or PvP action (which may fair well with players interested in that)

revisiting some of the original jump puzzles was okay, but i gave up on them after 4 hours. i am hoping that Kaineng can muster a sizable force to tackle the EB jump puzzle, i am willing to give 8 ectos to the person with a portal, as WvW is not my favorite mode to be in. the Sky Crystal scavenger hunt was okay, but having to revisit the starter area to reacquire all of the skills again and again was not enjoyable.

i cannot wait to see what the 1K AP chest gives. i also think that with all the chests being handed out every reset for awhile, every time they patch the game, they should give a chest to all players of similar value and goods..


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i am enjoying the new Achievement panel UI and the Mario Kart race mode. played that a few times this morning, and had fun. I definitely do not enjoy the Jump Puzzle aspects, though it seems that is the main draw for this content round. this round of temporary content has specific objectives that need to be done for the personal home instance Quartz node, i wonder then if the next content will require WvW or PvP action (which may fair well with players interested in that)
> 
> revisiting some of the original jump puzzles was okay, but i gave up on them after 4 hours. i am hoping that Kaineng can muster a sizable force to tackle the EB jump puzzle, i am willing to give 8 ectos to the person with a portal, as WvW is not my favorite mode to be in. the Sky Crystal scavenger hunt was okay, but having to revisit the starter area to reacquire all of the skills again and again was not enjoyable.
> 
> i cannot wait to see what the 1K AP chest gives. i also think that with all the chests being handed out every reset for awhile, every time they patch the game, they should give a chest to all players of similar value and goods..


You're on Kaineng?...I'm sorry :/. FA worked in your borderland to pull your force from EB XD. The Sky Crystal Scavenger hunt has power up crystals all over the map if you know where to look and if you get creative it's quite fun to find a path up/down/across.


----------



## phaseshift

what's the best server?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what's the best server?


That would be Ft. AspenWood


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


omg that looks so badasss! what gear do you have list all! lol dl GW2 right now.


----------



## AblueXKRS

When's the Four Winds whatever it is Bazaar thing over?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> When's the Four Winds whatever it is Bazaar thing over?


About 2 weeks after it begin so ...about the 23rd? I know they update it every 2 weeks now at least. I'm not sure if they remove content after 4 weeks or 2 weeks though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my level 80 mesmer, Roxy.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the new event... all the armor / back piece look pretty ugly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The achievement weapon skin ( zenith? ) looks nice though.


hi Roxy!









Ugh farming gold is the biggest pain in this game @[email protected]
I need just the chest piece for my armor transmog... and its a 30gold piece









Does anyone here sPVP?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hi Roxy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh farming gold is the biggest pain in this game @[email protected]
> I need just the chest piece for my armor transmog... and its a 30gold piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here sPVP?


I tried to sPvP and I tried to get the guild to do some of it too. I even paid for a custom server to use for 1v1's but nothing ever really pans out as you'd imagine. Every now and then I'll hop into sPvP when I'm feeling a bit competitive though.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hi Roxy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh farming gold is the biggest pain in this game @[email protected]
> I need just the chest piece for my armor transmog... and its a 30gold piece


Hi Fran.









Yeah ~ gold is hard to get in this game. The only reason why I could afford the whole T3 set was because I was lucky enough to get a drop that worth a good chunk of money.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I tried to sPvP and I tried to get the guild to do some of it too. I even paid for a custom server to use for 1v1's but nothing ever really pans out as you'd imagine. Every now and then I'll hop into sPvP when I'm feeling a bit competitive though.


I like sPVP a lot. I just wish i do it more often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Hi Fran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ~ gold is hard to get in this game. The only reason why I could afford the whole T3 set was because I was lucky enough to get a drop that worth a good chunk of money.


I've got almost 3 gold now. 1/10th of what I need...


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I like sPVP a lot. I just wish i do it more often.
> I've got almost 3 gold now. 1/10th of what I need...


Run CoF until your eyes bleed. If that doesnt work, craft items and sell them. If you have a bunch of spare mats, especially powerful blood, you can make some zerk gear and sell it for about 3 gold a pop. Last resort, get out your credit card.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Last resort, get out your credit card.


My credit card will be brutalized for my eyefinity displays...









My wallet hates me but my computer loves me.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My credit card will be brutalized for my eyefinity displays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet hates me but my computer loves me.


what monitors are you getting? the 144 hz Asus ones or are you going to go big ballin and get 3 27" 2560x1440


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> what monitors are you getting? the 144 hz Asus ones or are you going to go big ballin and get 3 27" 2560x1440


Lol nothing that extreme. I'm running on an HD7970M that plays guild wars 2 Maxed out at above 60FPS(60~120FPS), so im going to go up to 720P~900P eyefinity and see where the game performs the best while still using the 48:9 screen ratio.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22512812
this is what i'll be getting.

I don't like massive screen spans. I like smaller higher pixel density. That's one of the reasons I love notebooks is because they have such high pixel densities.


----------



## WBaS

My computer hates me when I zerg in WvW. Guess the AMD X2 6000 and HD 4870 aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Now is actually a good time to buy gold, given the hideous exchange rates...

It's pretty much the only stable gold-generating market, now. You just don't get much through playing, and the TP is pretty much a wreck that vacuums your account's wallet out if you try to use it...


----------



## Shaba

I had to buy 200 gems last night and it was about 6.5 gold.







it made me a sad panda

I wish you could get the Fine Transformation Stones easier or at least more frequently. It seems like it NEVER drops. They should at least set up a Mystic Forge Recipe so I can start transforming my regular stones into Fine Stones. I suppose I can dream though...


----------



## AblueXKRS

On an unrealated note, I just bought one of these: http://store.penny-arcade.com/products/charr-plush

Has anyone bought one of these before? I want to know how long they take to make and/or arrive. (Given that there's an idiot selling one for $130 on ebay... which makes ZERO sense)


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I had to buy 200 gems last night and it was about 6.5 gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it made me a sad panda
> 
> I wish you could get the Fine Transformation Stones easier or at least more frequently. It seems like it NEVER drops. They should at least set up a Mystic Forge Recipe so I can start transforming my regular stones into Fine Stones. I suppose I can dream though...


It doesn't drop.

You can only buy it in the store or get it in chests, which means buying keys in the store.


----------



## Shaba

The term "drops" was referring to from dailies etc. there needs to be another way though...


----------



## AntiStupid

Does anyone else play on Crystal Desert?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> Does anyone else play on Crystal Desert?


I do.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Putting achievement events right smack dab in the middle of the Charlie Foxtrot that is the Obsidian Sanctum is a seriously dick move on Anet's part...

I did Obsid Sanct alone once. Took two hours because of griefers.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Putting achievement events right smack dab in the middle of the Charlie Foxtrot that is the Obsidian Sanctum is a seriously dick move on Anet's part...
> 
> I did Obsid Sanct alone once. Took two hours because of griefers.


Come to FA...then it's a done deal ^_^


----------



## AblueXKRS

Getting the sprinter achievement is a pain... you have to keep dropping in and out of the races until you find and instance that isn't dominated by someone who finishes the run in a minute.... 7 times in a row.


----------



## FLCLimax

*https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/july-23-2013/*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Is this game worth the money? I'm looking for responses from people who actually spend a lot of time on this game and are in the "end game" phase. I heard this game either has minimal endgame or its not very fun. I would like to hear some pros and cons, try not to be one sided







!


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Is this game worth the money? I'm looking for responses from people who actually spend a lot of time on this game and are in the "end game" phase. I heard this game either has minimal endgame or its not very fun. I would like to hear some pros and cons, try not to be one sided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The questions that must be asked is this: what is your expectation of end game content? do you enjoy raiding long dungeons for epic loot? do you enjoy acquiring tons of gold by playing the market? Are you a fan of PvP/WvW type of content? Once you have answered those questions, it will be easier to tell you whether or not this game has what you want.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Is this game worth the money? I'm looking for responses from people who actually spend a lot of time on this game and are in the "end game" phase. I heard this game either has minimal endgame or its not very fun. I would like to hear some pros and cons, try not to be one sided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I personally practically only play WvW. I always enjoy playing against other players and I like the social atmosphere of being in Teamspeak with my guild as we fight players. I rarely ever get bored of doing WvW because to me it's always a slightly different experience. I've spent probably about 500 hours or so if that helps you. I find the pve content boring and eventhough it is more profitable (dungeons, fractals), I choose to play WvW instead.

I spent about $50 on the game IIRC and another $10 later on in game. For me the price/entertainment value is very good. $60 for 500 hours of entertainment is a great deal!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> *https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/july-23-2013/*


Gonna miss out on this almost entirely... gonna be out of the country except for two days...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Gonna miss out on this almost entirely... gonna be out of the country except for two days...


Gimme your account info and I'll participate in the events and a few of my own events for you ^_^


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Gimme your account info and I'll participate in the events and a few of my own events for you ^_^


Why have you not been doing this for me?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bielijbog*
> 
> Why have you not been doing this for me?


I wasn't even under the impression that you were still alive, let alone interested in GW2 at all o.o


----------



## AblueXKRS

*explodes*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Bought it for my boyfriend ^_^

How do I keep it secret for the 3 weeks before I can give it to him? >_<


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> *explodes*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it for my boyfriend ^_^
> 
> How do I keep it secret for the 3 weeks before I can give it to him? >_<


Ha, that thing is awesome!

I actually started to PVP lately. It's not too bad actually. Mesmer is ridiculous in it though.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Sold those damn super skins. Nyeh...

55g ain't bad, but selling 7 separate skins and getting less than the GS skins were going for at their peak is annoying...


----------



## AlphaStatus

Most of the time its better to sell the new skins the first day of the patch. I was able to make around 74g selling 2 of those dragon wings from the last patch on the first day. The only skins that actually went up in price after an event were the Halloween ones since apparently they were really hard to get.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/looking-ahead-guild-wars-2-in-2013/

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7597/Guild-Wars-2-ArenaNets-Master-Plan-for-2013.html
Quote:


> THE BOOTY OF GW2'S 2013
> Ever more Living World content, with much more permanent effects on the world.
> Return of holiday events, but the focus will be on more permanent and impactful content.
> New skills and traits for EVERY PROFESSION, as a form of endgame progress.
> Retooled Champion Rewards Chest to make these bosses more exciting.
> Dungeon Complete Bonus Rewards to encourage actually completing dungeons for gold.
> New Crafting Material Rewards for WvW or PVE for all types of content in these areas.
> Account Magic Find will replace current gear-based Magic Find via consumables and food.
> Fine and Masterwork Salvages = chance to acquire magic find consumables to raise this.
> Crafting Professions boosted to 500!
> With crafting boost comes... Ascended Weapons and Armor to be crafted (or very rarely dropped).
> Precursors and Legendary Gear Changes + New Weapons and even new legendary gear types.
> Select the stat combo type you want on your legendary at will, no more transmutations!
> The WvW Orb Mechanics is going to see its replacement, with more details to come.
> More rewarding sPVP to line rewards up with PVE and WvW.
> Queue and Leaderboards for Solo Play, separate from ranked team play.
> New PVP map types.
> PVP Legendary Weapon Skins
> And of course the $10,000 ArenaNet PAX Tournament!
> Eastern release will usher in new tutorials to explain the game's functions better in all regions.
> And last but definitely not least: the brand New LFG Tool is finally coming!


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/looking-ahead-guild-wars-2-in-2013/
> 
> http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7597/Guild-Wars-2-ArenaNets-Master-Plan-for-2013.html


very excited about those up coming changes!!!! ascended weapons and armor!! WOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> New skills and traits for EVERY PROFESSION, as a form of endgame progress.
> Account Magic Find will replace current gear-based Magic Find via consumables and food.
> Fine and Masterwork Salvages = chance to acquire magic find consumables to raise this.
> Crafting Professions boosted to 500!
> With crafting boost comes... Ascended Weapons and Armor to be crafted (or very rarely dropped).
> Precursors and Legendary Gear Changes + New Weapons and even new legendary gear types.


Holy *bleep*. That's basically everything I want short of more dragons to kill and areas to explore.


----------



## WBaS

I'll cross my fingers, but that's a lot of stuff to add in only 5 months. Exciting though!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Ascended weapons and armor? o.o

I hope the increasing crafting levels by 25% doesn't screw the people who already maxxed them on their characters...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Ascended weapons and armor? o.o
> 
> I hope the increasing crafting levels by 25% doesn't screw the people who already maxxed them on their characters...


Rest assured, it will...we'll lose all our progress and have to start over from level 0 of the craft and then we'll lose the AP we gained from Master Crafter achievements..


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Ascended weapons and armor? o.o
> 
> I hope the increasing crafting levels by 25% doesn't screw the people who already maxxed them on their characters...
> 
> 
> 
> Rest assured, it will...we'll lose all our progress and have to start over from level 0 of the craft and then we'll lose the AP we gained from Master Crafter achievements..
Click to expand...

Nah, ANet doesn't often actively mess up that bad. Their failures seem to tend to be more passive like not fixing bugs.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Rest assured, it will...we'll lose all our progress and have to start over from level 0 of the craft and then we'll lose the AP we gained from Master Crafter achievements..


Really?? This sucks! I don't understand that at all, can someone explain why they need to do that?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Really?? This sucks! I don't understand that at all, can someone explain why they need to do that?


Haha I was just being facetious x.x I don't think ANet would mess up that much to make quite a few of us angry enough to drop the game completely. In fact, I don't think they've released many things that cause players to lose progress at all.


----------



## Shaba

I wonder how elite the new legendary items are going to be. Will I have to sell a kidney to get them? who knows...

my thought is that these new legendaries are going to finally start to include some of the never used lodestones like glacial and that other one that is so useless i forget its name. if my theory is correct, i can see the cost of those items sky rocket by at least 100%. i think i am going to stock up on them because the worst that can happen is that i am wrong and I resell them for what I paid for them or resell them for a slight loss.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I wonder how elite the new legendary items are going to be. Will I have to sell a kidney to get them? who knows...
> 
> my thought is that these new legendaries are going to finally start to include some of the never used lodestones like glacial and that other one that is so useless i forget its name. if my theory is correct, i can see the cost of those items sky rocket by at least 100%. i think i am going to stock up on them because the worst that can happen is that i am wrong and I resell them for what I paid for them or resell them for a slight loss.


I do hope that they introduce the ascended gear soon, if they do I'll have a reason to hit up dungeons and stuff again! Maybe..

Speaking of which, I still need Arah P4 to get done tonight if anyone is interested in running through that with me. It won't be easy and it won't be quick x.x


----------



## WBaS

Do you think the ascended armors will cost laurels? I hope not... I'm very bad about doing my dailies.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Do you think the ascended armors will cost laurels? I hope not... I'm very bad about doing my dailies.


I believe it was implied that they would be craftable, but I'd guess they'll be purchasable too. They'll be craftable either at launch or at a later date to kinda stem the tide of people getting them.


----------



## sprower

Fun Fact: If you get 3 rangers to hit #5 on warhorn at the same time you summon this lunar wolf


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My Mesmer
Luna Illusioniraya
Level 80
Build: Condition/Phantom/Stealth
Gear: Rabid
Weapons: Greatsword, Scepter+Pistol/Focus

LOVE it, new look and love that as well. If i werent broke as hell i would get the "Mists" weapons (The Anomaly, ect) as they look perfect for her lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Fun Fact: If you get 3 rangers to hit #5 on warhorn at the same time you summon this lunar wolf


Say whaaaat?! Are there other things that do cool stuffs like that?! o.o


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Fun Fact: If you get 3 rangers to hit #5 on warhorn at the same time you summon this lunar wolf


Seriously? Never heard of this before.


----------



## Fallout323f

can you still play guildwars 1 because i cant see'm to login anymore


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> can you still play guildwars 1 because i cant see'm to login anymore


Yeah the servers are still up and events still occur every year like usual. I think they still have a team working on some bugs and whatnot too.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I think once I get home from my vacation I'm going to sit down and bash out a couple months of GW1 to get all the HoM points...


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I think once I get home from my vacation I'm going to sit down and bash out a couple months of GW1 to get all the HoM points...


Let me know when you start and i'll join you. I want to get my ranger a black moa.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Let me know when you start and i'll join you. I want to get my ranger a black moa.


I most certainly will! I'd hate to do it all alone.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I most certainly will! I'd hate to do it all alone.


Brb...lemme go level my monk back to 20..


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I think once I get home from my vacation I'm going to sit down and bash out a couple months of GW1 to get all the HoM points...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I think once I get home from my vacation I'm going to sit down and bash out a couple months of GW1 to get all the HoM points...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you start and i'll join you. I want to get my ranger a black moa.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I most certainly will! I'd hate to do it all alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb...lemme go level my monk back to 20..
Click to expand...

ill join you guys too, maybe us four can get together and get some HoM points done.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> ill join you guys too, maybe us four can get together and get some HoM points done.


I can't believe I am actually entertaining the thought of this...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Uhh how many of you guys are already at level 20 in GW1? x.x


----------



## AblueXKRS

Not me. I think I got to 13 or 14 by the time I made it to the Eye of the North...


----------



## Bielijbog

I'm considering it... but I'd have to start from nothing.


----------



## AlphaStatus

My highest lvl is a necro/monk at lvl 12. I wouldn't mind starting from scratch.


----------



## mrsmiles

i have a lvl 20 necro, had 4 at one point before gw2 came out deleted them all to "start over" but didn't work out because i ended up not playing much i regret ever doing that.

may not even be able to get on, may have been hacked as the password wont go through.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I was about lvl 11 or something On my GW1 toon


----------



## AblueXKRS

So what do I miss by not having a computer for the next two and a half weeks?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So what do I miss by not having a computer for the next two and a half weeks?


not much really, probably the start of the next living story so the patch that comes with that.

[edit]
my ncsoft master account was suspended because of aion someone may have gotten a hold of the login info and thats the reason i wasnt able to login to gw1 or ncsoft account.

thankfully got things sorted out.


----------



## Chief25

Pre-purchased this game last year and played PVP like 4-5 hours.
I am going to start from the scratch.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Pre-purchased this game last year and played PVP like 4-5 hours.
> I am going to start from the scratch.


Feel free to join the OCN Guild on Ft.Aspenwood. We are mostly a friendly bunch(except our Guild Leader)







. Just send me a pm in game at: Alphastatus.6729.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Feel free to join the OCN Guild on Ft.Aspenwood. We are mostly a friendly bunch(except our Guild Leader)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just send me a pm in game at: Alphastatus.6729.


Why do I get so much hate :'( I give out money to people like a good bank...oh..I see


----------



## Bielijbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Why do I get so much hate :'( I give out money to people like a good bank...oh..I see


You never gave me money! I think.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Feel free to join the OCN Guild on Ft.Aspenwood. We are mostly a friendly bunch(except our Guild Leader)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just send me a pm in game at: Alphastatus.6729.


Sure, do you guys need a specific character? because I cant decide on which one to take.


----------



## Deacon

Ill just leave this here....





]

I have the bad habit of abusing Guild Members, sadly I can't join OCN Guild since I'm in Europe.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Sure, do you guys need a specific character? because I cant decide on which one to take.


Nope, we only discriminated against rangers because they're rangers and we like to pick on them. If you're having trouble deciding, try out each one by jumping straight into the story line and investing until about level 5 to learn the skills for each weapon and see which class you have the most fun with. If all else fails you could give us an idea of what kinds of playstyles you like the most.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Sure, do you guys need a specific character? because I cant decide on which one to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we only discriminated against rangers because they're rangers and we like to pick on them. If you're having trouble deciding, try out each one by jumping straight into the story line and investing until about level 5 to learn the skills for each weapon and see which class you have the most fun with. If all else fails you could give us an idea of what kinds of playstyles you like the most.
Click to expand...

Everyone likes picking on Rangers, even ArenaNet.

But yeah, all the professions have at least a couple different play styles which are at least somewhat unique to all the others.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Nope, we only discriminated against rangers because they're rangers and we like to pick on them. If you're having trouble deciding, try out each one by jumping straight into the story line and investing until about level 5 to learn the skills for each weapon and see which class you have the most fun with. If all else fails you could give us an idea of what kinds of playstyles you like the most.


Rolled with Warrior for weapon selections.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Rolled with Warrior for weapon selections.


If you like to kill things fast, warrior. If you like to not die, guardian. if you want interesting play styles, engineer. etc etc


----------



## sprower

It feels like a drunken tower defense day
















































Also.. that's about 400k karma worth of beer

Also also.. my wrist..... D:


----------



## Chief25

With my new Rig I am getting 70 to 110fps on this game.

Also Is it worth collecting Copper ore and stuff from first map?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Guys, sorry to go a little off topic but if you miss Guild Wars 1 and want a game somewhat similar to it, I would recommend trying Rift.

Man I'm loving it, made it to level 21 in 2 days of questing so far, did my first dungeon run last night with a new guild I joined and I am honestly not going back to GW2. The character/class customization that is lacking in GW2 is alive and well in this game and the devs are active in updating the game. You know that trinity group build of healers, tank, damage dealers, support that was taken out of GW2? Well it exists in Rift.

I would strongly recommend any of you guys to try it or atleast check out the homepage for the game.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Guys, sorry to go a little off topic but if you miss Guild Wars 1 and want a game somewhat similar to it, I would recommend trying Rift.
> 
> Man I'm loving it, made it to level 21 in 2 days of questing so far, did my first dungeon run last night with a new guild I joined and I am honestly not going back to GW2. The character/class customization that is lacking in GW2 is alive and well in this game and the devs are active in updating the game. You know that trinity group build of healers, tank, damage dealers, support that was taken out of GW2? Well it exists in Rift.
> 
> I would strongly recommend any of you guys to try it or atleast check out the homepage for the game.


While Rift is a great game it is not like GW1 at all. It's more a WoW clone with better class customization and a darker tone. I played most of the Storm Legion content when the new expansion came out and while i liked it, it didn't keep my attention for long, I forced myself to keep playing it since I had a 15 month (which I still have 225+ days left of) sub. (Storm Chaser Edition came with a 12 month sub and I won a contest on Twitch.tv for another 3 months) I played for about 300hrs in 3 months did most of the content and it just felt like I was playing WoW again. The arenas and warfronts are boring zerg vs zerg fights that end with the best geared group winning 80% of the time. The game has great PvE content but its lacking in the PvP department for me. The only good PvP was open world pvp but your chances of getting a fair fight are slim to none.

As far as the "Holy Trinity" not being in GW2, I dont think you've played GW2 much. While the classes aren't in the game you can still build a healer (guardian, elementalist, engineer in full clerics), Tank (Ranger, necro, guardian in Soldiers or toughness gear), support, or a DPS class. Whats great about this game it that any class can play any role. Want a tanky Thief build a toughness, dodge build. Want a necro healer get some cleric gear and make a wells support build. While some classes are better than other at a certain role you can still pull it off if your a skillful player.

If anyone is planning to give Rift a try go ahead and give it a try but don't expect it to be like GW1.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> While Rift is a great game it is not like GW1 at all. It's more a WoW clone with better class customization and a darker tone. I played most of the Storm Legion content when the new expansion came out and while i liked it, it didn't keep my attention for long, I forced myself to keep playing it since I had a 15 month (which I still have 225+ days left of) sub. (Storm Chaser Edition came with a 12 month sub and I won a contest on Twitch.tv for another 3 months) I played for about 300hrs in 3 months did most of the content and it just felt like I was playing WoW again. The arenas and warfronts are boring zerg vs zerg fights that end with the best geared group winning 80% of the time. The game has great PvE content but its lacking in the PvP department for me. The only good PvP was open world pvp but your chances of getting a fair fight are slim to none.
> 
> As far as the "Holy Trinity" not being in GW2, I dont think you've played GW2 much. While the classes aren't in the game you can still build a healer (guardian, elementalist, engineer in full clerics), Tank (Ranger, necro, guardian in Soldiers or toughness gear), support, or a DPS class. Whats great about this game it that any class can play any role. Want a tanky Thief build a toughness, dodge build. Want a necro healer get some cleric gear and make a wells support build. While some classes are better than other at a certain role you can still pull it off if your a skillful player.
> 
> If anyone is planning to give Rift a try go ahead and give it a try but don't expect it to be like GW1.


+1. Rift is a solid MMO, but a straight WoW clone. It's nothing similar to GW1.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I played for about 300hrs in 3 months


Once I played a game around 8 hours per day for 2 years, then I graduated and everything changed.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I played for about 300hrs in 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> Once I played a game around 8 hours per day for 2 years, then I graduated and everything changed.
Click to expand...

Hardest I ever played a single game was 24 hours of Torchlight over about 2 and a half days.


----------



## Rickles

Best class for standing in front and absorbing damage? Is it guardian?

Just getting back into this game, man is pvp frustrating


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Best class for standing in front and absorbing damage? Is it guardian?
> 
> Just getting back into this game, man is pvp frustrating


Yep, though with how the game is, doing damage is basically mandatory to be useful. A warrior will have more health, but the guardian will have more heals, more supportive abilities, and more defensive abilities.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Guys, sorry to go a little off topic but if you miss Guild Wars 1 and want a game somewhat similar to it, I would recommend trying Rift.
> 
> Man I'm loving it, made it to level 21 in 2 days of questing so far, did my first dungeon run last night with a new guild I joined and I am honestly not going back to GW2. The character/class customization that is lacking in GW2 is alive and well in this game and the devs are active in updating the game. You know that trinity group build of healers, tank, damage dealers, support that was taken out of GW2? Well it exists in Rift.
> 
> I would strongly recommend any of you guys to try it or atleast check out the homepage for the game.


Graphics: GW2 > Rift
Combat: GW2 > Rift
Dungeons: GW2 > Rift
Events: GW2 > Rift
Character Customization: GW2 > Rift

Talent system: Rift > GW2

Petty much the ONLY things that Rift has over GW2 is the talent system, which in my opinion is the BEST in an MMO of its kind. It is pretty much a WoW clone though, combat is very similar to wow. Dungeons are better in Rift then wow but not as good as GW2. The Rift events are nice but again not as good as GW2 events. Do agree, with about the Trinity though, i think it was a mistake removing it from wow but i always loved playing healers so i am a bit bias. I played Rift for years and though it WAS good it isnt anymore. it got stale and the fact that it had to go F2P but obviously included money store.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Yep, though with how the game is, doing damage is basically mandatory to be useful. A warrior will have more health, but the guardian will have more heals, more supportive abilities, and more defensive abilities.


Warriors suck. They are a free kill on my Mesmer, unless they catch me after a fight and i have no cool downs left.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Yep, though with how the game is, doing damage is basically mandatory to be useful. A warrior will have more health, but the guardian will have more heals, more supportive abilities, and more defensive abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors suck. They are a free kill on my Mesmer, unless they catch me after a fight and i have no cool downs left.
Click to expand...

1v1 maybe, but I've seen berserker warriors do hilarious things to Mesmers and Elementalists in WvW. Killshot crit from a wall, instant down for squishies. Basically, different situations, different results.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Warriors suck. They are a free kill on my Mesmer, unless they catch me after a fight and i have no cool downs left.


Well Thanks for that
I started with a warrior yesterday.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> 1v1 maybe, but I've seen berserker warriors do hilarious things to Mesmers and Elementalists in WvW. Killshot crit from a wall, instant down for squishies. Basically, different situations, different results.


Also, not every warrior runs zerker warrior so it's not like that's the only build to go by.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Warriors suck. They are a free kill on my Mesmer, unless they catch me after a fight and i have no cool downs left.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Thanks for that
> I started with a warrior yesterday.
Click to expand...

Not really, Warriors are basically mandatory for dungeons. Saying "x can kill y" is completely invalid in saying what is better seeing as basically every profession has a play style which can kill several other play styles. And all of those play styles have their different uses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> 1v1 maybe, but I've seen berserker warriors do hilarious things to Mesmers and Elementalists in WvW. Killshot crit from a wall, instant down for squishies. Basically, different situations, different results.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not every warrior runs zerker warrior so it's not like that's the only build to go by.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I'm just saying that it's kinda silly to say something so general as "Warriors suck."


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Is it worth collecting Copper ore and stuff from first map?


Can anyone chip in one this? is it worth crafting low level gear?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Can anyone chip in one this? is it worth crafting low level gear?


It's worth it if it's sitting next to you or nearby, but I wouldn't go out of my way to try and farm the materials since they're either relatively cheap or can be accessed easily later on. Just keep the best set of tools you can use for your level and use them when there's stuff nearby to pick up. Crafting in GW2 is really all about levelling and in the case of cooking the usefulness of the buffs they can provide.

The key to remember about gearing no matter how you go about it is to not do it every level but gear up every 10/20 levels based on your preference. You can probably obtain the gear you need for cheaper and faster through the trading post than you would obtain it through crafting.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> 1v1 maybe, but I've seen berserker warriors do hilarious things to Mesmers and Elementalists in WvW. Killshot crit from a wall, instant down for squishies. Basically, different situations, different results.


I am talking WvW.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Well Thanks for that
> I started with a warrior yesterday.


Feel sorry for you then


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Not really, Warriors are basically mandatory for dungeons.


Funny, i ran several Fractuals and Explore modes last nigth, not a single warrior used. Tell me more about this "Mandatory for dungeons"?


----------



## Rickles

I mean, I have a 57 warrior that I had played before I left, but if guardian is better at absorbing damage then I would be fine with one of those instead.

I do know that I hate guardian in WvW as I can't stand the scepter and the staff just feels so lack luster.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It's worth it if it's sitting next to you or nearby, but I wouldn't go out of my way to try and farm the materials since they're either relatively cheap or can be accessed easily later on. Just keep the best set of tools you can use for your level and use them when there's stuff nearby to pick up. Crafting in GW2 is really all about levelling and in the case of cooking the usefulness of the buffs they can provide.
> 
> The key to remember about gearing no matter how you go about it is to not do it every level but gear up every 10/20 levels based on your preference. You can probably obtain the gear you need for cheaper and faster through the trading post than you would obtain it through crafting.


Thanks. I will keep that in mind.

another question, whats the best dps char/build in gw2? or is it largely depends on the gear?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Thanks. I will keep that in mind.
> 
> another question, whats the best dps char/build in gw2? or is it largely depends on the gear?


It depends more on who Anet decide to over buff, currently Necro is VERY strong but that will be nerfed back into line soon. Thief have always been strong with the stealth stacking builds.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It depends more on who Anet decide to over buff, currently Necro is VERY strong but that will be nerfed back into line soon. Thief have always been strong with the stealth stacking builds.


I tried a stealth crit build in pvp last night and was getting tore apart by mesmers and eles.

It was a truly awful experience. Not to mention the game that was 6v6 and we had 4 thieves.... it hurt.


----------



## AlphaStatus

If its your first character I would suggest a warrior for farming COF for gear and money. There are always groups looking for warriors to run that particular dungeon which is one of the best ways to farm money in the game right now. If your not planning on farming CoF until your eyes bleed for money then pick the class that best suits your play-style.

I've been told warriors are easy to lvl up. I do know from personal experience that a ranger is easy to level up with but its currently under-powered since we got nerfed during the last major patch. ( we basically lost 10-15% dps)
Also Mesmers are hard to lvl until you hit about lvl 30 just in case you are thinking of going that route.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I tried a stealth crit build in pvp last night and was getting tore apart by mesmers and eles.
> 
> It was a truly awful experience. Not to mention the game that was 6v6 and we had 4 thieves.... it hurt.


build? I have seen Thieves do AMAZING with it. I ahve sene them in and out of sealth fight AND kill 3 people, in WvW i have seen small groups of them troll zergs. When built right and played right they are a complete pain. Going into stealth every 3 seconds combined with the health regen in stealth can make them very hard to kill.


----------



## Rickles

I was dagger/dagger with every option to get into stealth that I could get. My other weapon set was pistol/dagger which I think shortbow would probably be better as a good escape. I think I had maxed shadow arts and trickery (not sure on that one)


----------



## Unstableiser

I run a Warrior and a Mesmer. The Mesmer is my favourite play-style but they're both great classes. I often run my warrior when I'm farming or in dungeons the AOE dps is just beastly, I'm trying to work out a new build though, come back from playing before they changed the class... I always wanted a hammer-support build personaly but it doesn't look so PvE friendly, Maybe I should have chosen Guardian for that. As for who can stomp who in PvP Warrior can be OP and so can Mesmer just depends how well you play it, I'd say Mesmer is easier to do well in.


----------



## WBaS

I've played my warrior for approximately 500 hours in WvW so I feel I have a pretty good idea where they stand.

IMO, warriors are very weak in most 1v1 situations. Warriors excel in pve and are decent in wvw groups (they have nice CC to allow the squishies to do dps). I've tried all sorts of builds, going from kill shot builds, zerker GS builds, longbow builds, shout builds, hammer builds, axe builds, sword builds etc. If you want to solo, your best bet is to go full DPS and hope for the best. If you're in a group, go shout or hammer. If you just want to have fun, try the longbow (I find it fun for some reason).

Hope that helps.

Wbas (Devona's Rest)


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I've played my warrior for approximately 500 hours in WvW so I feel I have a pretty good idea where they stand.
> 
> IMO, warriors are very weak in most 1v1 situations. Warriors excel in pve and are decent in wvw groups (they have nice CC to allow the squishies to do dps). I've tried all sorts of builds, going from kill shot builds, zerker GS builds, longbow builds, shout builds, hammer builds, axe builds, sword builds etc. If you want to solo, your best bet is to go full DPS and hope for the best. If you're in a group, go shout or hammer. If you just want to have fun, try the longbow (I find it fun for some reason).
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Wbas (Devona's Rest)


Are you still playing warrior?


----------



## AblueXKRS

I LOVE the mesmer, but I'm having trouble with it... I seem to be incredibly squishy. Even just in PvE I have trouble staying in one piece...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> It feels like a drunken tower defense day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgsnip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. that's about 400k karma worth of beer
> 
> Also also.. my wrist..... D:


o.o

Are you going for that drinking Ach? x3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> With my new Rig I am getting 70 to 110fps on this game.
> 
> Also Is it worth collecting Copper ore and stuff from first map?


It's not worth going out of your way to grab. If it's near you, sure, otherwise keep moving.

What _is_ worth getting is iron ore. At ~61c per unit, a full stack of 250 iron is worth around 1.3g.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Hardest I ever played a single game was 24 hours of Torchlight over about 2 and a half days.


I once played 55 hours of Terraria in 72 hours... >_<.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Are you still playing warrior?


Yes. I enjoy playing the class even though it is not strong in 1v1 situations.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I LOVE the mesmer, but I'm having trouble with it... I seem to be incredibly squishy. Even just in PvE I have trouble staying in one piece...
> o.o
> 
> Are you going for that drinking Ach? x3
> .


Yup! Still have about 250k karma worth of beer to buy and a TON of clicking


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quartz prices are going up. Already 25% more than a week ago. Stock up now!


----------



## ignite

Rangers get stealth on Long bow. Blast finisher with warhorn. Time to gear up my Ranger! LB and Sword/Warhorn.

Good thing I got the Zenith LB


----------



## Chief25

They changed lot of skills.


----------



## sprower

Oh glory day!


----------



## WBaS

More healing for my warrior, yay! Was always depressing to use "healing surge" and feel like I was putting a bandaid on a bleeding artery. Mending also seems fairly appealing... removing 3 conditions every 20 seconds, but less heal.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> More healing for my warrior, yay! Was always depressing to use "healing surge" and feel like I was putting a bandaid on a bleeding artery. Mending also seems fairly appealing... removing 3 conditions every 20 seconds, but less heal.


The difference in healing is one of my favorite things about my guardian compared to my warrior. On warrior, I might as well heal every time it comes up because it's maybe going to heal 1/4 of my max health. But my guardian's heal is almost full health, and it feels so much better that the skill actually means something.


----------



## PureBlackFire

healing signet is the worst skill in the game and should be changed completely. it should either be tied in with adrenaline like other warrior skills, function like the thief's signet heal or function like the guardians signet heal. the tiny passive heal on a warrior is useless in battle and the active heal on healing signet is pitiful. it would be far more meaningful to merge endure pain with healing signet. maybe make the active invulnerability for 3 seconds.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> healing signet is the worst skill in the game and should be changed completely. it should either be tied in with adrenaline like other warrior skills, function like the thief's signet heal or function like the guardians signet heal. the tiny passive heal on a warrior is useless in battle and the active heal on healing signet is pitiful. it would be far more meaningful to merge endure pain with healing signet. maybe make the active invulnerability for 3 seconds.


freaking agreed! tbh, i think the healing skills across the board are pretty lack luster for classes. you essentially have 1 good option and others that are so so. they REALLY need to overhaul that aspect of the game.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> freaking agreed! tbh, i think the healing skills across the board are pretty lack luster for classes. you essentially have 1 good option and others that are so so. they REALLY need to overhaul that aspect of the game.


that's true to an extent. I think all three of the guardian class heals are good, useful and compliment different builds (not too many of those though lol) well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> freaking agreed! tbh, i think the healing skills across the board are pretty lack luster for classes. you essentially have 1 good option and others that are so so. they REALLY need to overhaul that aspect of the game.


Hi ele here, just thought I'd pop in and laugh a whole bunch






























Also, Rangers got a nice buff today so they're slightly better now :O . Still not as useful as they should/can be but it's getting better and better it seems.

EDIT: For those that haven't seen the new changes:

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/july-23-content-release-notes/
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/cutthroat-politics-campaign-guide/

Looks like to get Tosaka a red flower I will be participating in the hunger games!


----------



## Millillion

Patch Just dropped, those symbols are big.


----------



## thelamacmdr

sweet thanks for letting us know :O Downloading the patch right now before I go to class. Hopefully i can get some gameplay in.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I was wondering. I was a HUGE WoW junkie that has literally just has had enough of WoW and I am looking to move away from WoW and these stupid monthly payments and the people on WoW really stinks with there crap attitudes.

Wondering how the community is on GW2 and what you all honestly feel about it


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I was wondering. I was a HUGE WoW junkie that has literally just has had enough of WoW and I am looking to move away from WoW and these stupid monthly payments and the people on WoW really stinks with there crap attitudes.
> 
> Wondering how the community is on GW2 and what you all honestly feel about it


Rift is better imo...there's no skill involved in GW2.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Rift is better imo...there's no skill involved in GW2.


Yes rift is fun, no Rift is not better. It is merely different than GW2 and a lot like WoW.

If you're looking for gameplay similar to WoW only with a different setting then I would go to Rift since I've heard countless times that it is similar to WoW in more ways than 100.

That being said, if you're looking for a change in gameplay then GW2 can deliver and I find it fantastic. The community varies between servers I'm sure but the server we play on (Fort Aspenwood) has been great since launch and I wouldn't dream of leaving for another server.

I honestly can't recommend GW2 enough simply because you're not paying a monthly fee for it. The initial 50 dollars was made up in a matter of weeks in terms of "Hours of Fun"rice ratio and you can always come back.

Developers: I love ANet but there have been a lot of broken promises and they've failed to deliver more often than I can count. It's disappointing but I don't have too much to complain about when they release content every 2 weeks to play around with. Granted, the content can typically be done in 1 day if you power through it all quickly it's still fun to have change every once in a while.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I was wondering. I was a HUGE WoW junkie that has literally just has had enough of WoW and I am looking to move away from WoW and these stupid monthly payments and the people on WoW really stinks with there crap attitudes.
> 
> Wondering how the community is on GW2 and what you all honestly feel about it


Community's great. There isn't really a set endgame goal other than legendaries / unique exotics, but there are a lot of smaller things to do at endgame like running any of the different types of dungeons, WvW, structured PvP, map completion, just plain ol' farming till your eyes melt, and the various living story updates that now happen every two weeks.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Rift is better imo...there's no skill involved in GW2.


disagree. how much do you PVP?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I went ahead and purchased GW2 even despite some users that Pmed me telling me the game is junk and so on. I will experience it for myself. I need a new MMO honestly over 6 years in WoW im tired of paying to play.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I went ahead and purchased GW2 even despite some users that Pmed me telling me the game is junk and so on. I will experience it for myself. I need a new MMO honestly over 6 years in WoW im tired of paying to play.


glad to see they're now monitoring my thread in silence after their game closed up shop







. tell ya what though, if you're one of the many who started with WoW and are reluctant to admit that its all you want and know in a MMO you won't like the game. In that case RIFT would be a better choice, although as a general statement RIFT being better is ridiculous, to say the least.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quartz went down in price o.o

Is it still available for harvest?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> glad to see they're now monitoring my thread in silence after their game closed up shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . tell ya what though, if you're one of the many who started with WoW and are reluctant to admit that its all you want and know in a MMO you won't like the game. In that case RIFT would be a better choice, although as a general statement RIFT being better is ridiculous, to say the least.


I have Rift as well. I give all games a chance. I did not just go blow $50.00 for no reason. If I knew I was not going to play/like or want the game I would of just kept my $50.00. I still do love WoW of course its been 6 1/2 years but its time for a change. Ive had enough of the WoW community, Ive had enough of the same old crap & enough paying monthly.

GW2 here I come


----------



## thelamacmdr

If you ever want anyone to play with / talk to let one of us know and we can invite you into the OCN guild ^_^ We're all friendly "enough"


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If you ever want anyone to play with / talk to let one of us know and we can invite you into the OCN guild ^_^ We're all friendly "enough"


I absolutely will be joining the OCN GW2 guild. Im gonna get on starting tomorrow. Its late and im just beat from work. I cant wait to start playing. I still have to get a MIC as I am not sure if its needed or not. When I get some extra funds Im gonna order a Zalman Clip on hopefully soon


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I absolutely will be joining the OCN GW2 guild. Im gonna get on starting tomorrow. Its late and im just beat from work. I cant wait to start playing. I still have to get a MIC as I am not sure if its needed or not. When I get some extra funds Im gonna order a Zalman Clip on hopefully soon


I just re-started 2 days ago. OCN guild is very helpful.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> I just re-started 2 days ago. OCN guild is very helpful.


Lies they are not helpful


----------



## 4LC4PON3

The one thing i find stupid is that u can only be on 1 server. I did choose the server ocn id on and was gonna create a character on the server my buddy was on but i cant. Now hes mad cause i wont pay to switch. Oh well


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> The one thing i find stupid is that u can only be on 1 server. I did choose the server ocn id on and was gonna create a character on the server my buddy was on but i cant. Now hes mad cause i wont pay to switch. Oh well


You can actually play with him. There is a visiting feature. I don't know how to use it someone can probably help you with that though. But you can play on his server with him, just no wvw (and maybe regular pvp) but you can quest and dungeon and all that good stuff.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> The one thing i find stupid is that u can only be on 1 server. I did choose the server ocn id on and was gonna create a character on the server my buddy was on but i cant. Now hes mad cause i wont pay to switch. Oh well


When at character select, look at the bottom for world selection and pick his server and click guest.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

ugh changes to the long bow...
im pissed...

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/professions/ranger/WHY-Why-the-change-to-long-bow/first#post2478869
Quote:


> I'm absolutely irritated at this.
> Long bow was my favorite weapon overall because of its AoE DPS control with its 3 skills that allowed you to really shred down multiple enemies in one round.
> Building up into piercing arrows, using sharpening stone, applying vunerability, and dropping a rapid fire of multi target hits that would obliterate waves of enemies was one if things I was absolutely captitalized on for my ranger, and her build.
> Mass damage to many targets at once.
> 
> Vulnerability was a big part of this. This greatly reduces the possible damage output on the long bow which was what I was already feeling as it is.
> Vs a short bow which stacks up condition damage.
> 
> Stop pushing rangers to short bows.
> It felt from day one that longbows were slightly underpowered in being able to output damage, until I really figured out how to combine vunerablity and piercing arrows.
> Now that the vunerability is gone. and I have a stealth mechanism, its pretty pointless to keep using a longbow for the aspect I was.
> Anet, you've critically changed a strong dominate aspect of my ranger.
> Yes longbows are about trying to keep an enemy at a distance.
> 542 keep the distance keep the damage up, but not every mob/player is going to stay 1500~900 range away from you at all times, no matter how much control you have over it.
> 
> why the stealth? why nerf the possible damage output of the longbow when it was already feeling like it was lacking in the first place?!
> 
> As much as I would love an extra stealth drop in sPVP, which I do a bit of, I never needed stealth because of a tankier condition built. controlling an area and mass damage was more than enough as long as I could tank a few things while I was at it. Now what the hell is the point of a long bow unless you're going to build glass cannon and hope you don't get hit?
> I realize that condition rangers do a significant amount of damage and are able to tank quite a bit, but that's with a shortbow anyways&#8230;
> 
> its easy to just use a short bow and move around, and just let your enemies get close instead of trying to struggle with gapclosers to maintain damage with a long bow.
> 
> I don't understand this change, its aggrevating as hell.
> im kinda really irritated that the damage output of the long bow, which felt lacking in the first place, has been seriously nerfed.
> what the hell is the point of making a weapon in the game and then trying to make players not use it for what you designed for in the first freaking place?
> 
> Edit: I was only playing my ranger for the aspects I built her around in the first place.
> If I wanted to play my skirmish style archer instead of control/damage id just go back to TERA and do that.
> AreanNet you kinda just dealt a massive blow to someone who was using a heavy tanky DPS build with distanced control. I didn't come to play a ranged rouge&#8230;


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks guys i did not know about the guest feature


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Thanks guys i did not know about the guest feature


You can also form a party with your friend and if you guys are in the same area but different servers, right click on your friends name in the party UI and click on the join button and it will transfer you over to their server without logging out and changing your server. It also works if your on an overlfow server.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Lovely, all these changes and Mesmers get 2 rubbish "buffs" that really mean nothing. I guess its better then a nerf like we seem to get every time. Maybe Anet just want to have the next Update as Nerf Mesmer day and nerf everything we have. Would have taken some actual FIXES over the pitiful "buffs" we got.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Stop complaining about balance. If you're so good at arranging all the classes and their skills and their traits and their abilities so that the game is more about skill and strategy than a massive game of rock-paper-scissors, then _you_ start doing the balance work for them.

You may not realize this, but GW2's classes will NEVER be balanced. With 8 classes across 5 races and 50 traits and god knows how many weapons and racial skillsets, the chances of getting everything on the same level are above astronomical. Blizzard has a hard enough time with just three races; you think Anet can manage with 40?


----------



## FLCLimax

^ chillax, that's his role here.


----------



## thelamacmdr

But but but...my ele keeps getting nerfed with no changes! What will I do!

On another note...quartz crystals have dropped to 37 c each x.x At least the bazaar is still around so there's a very good reason for such a price but still I hope it doesn't stay this way.


----------



## FLCLimax

your ele shouldn't exist it's so cheap.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> On another note...quartz crystals have dropped to 37 c each x.x At least the bazaar is still around so there's a very good reason for such a price but still I hope it doesn't stay this way.


I think it'll stay that way until the Bazaar disappears. It has half a dozen nodes that offer 2-6 quartz per mine, so supply hasn't changed yet.

I asked because I can't log in from where I am, so I dunno if the thing is still there.

Presumably the bazaar will disappear after the event. I hope it does, otherwise buying up all that quartz was a waste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ^ chillax, that's his role here.


I still have much to learn


----------



## Shaba

yeah...I need to buy a bunch of quartz it seems. 500 seems like a good number to buy


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Stop complaining about balance. If you're so good at arranging all the classes and their skills and their traits and their abilities so that the game is more about skill and strategy than a massive game of rock-paper-scissors, then _you_ start doing the balance work for them.
> 
> You may not realize this, but GW2's classes will NEVER be balanced. With 8 classes across 5 races and 50 traits and god knows how many weapons and racial skillsets, the chances of getting everything on the same level are above astronomical. Blizzard has a hard enough time with just three races; you think Anet can manage with 40?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> ^ chillax, that's his role here.


Right because its like my 2nd post here in how many months. So much for that being my "role"...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Right because its like my 2nd post here in how many months. So much for that being my "role"...


even presidents get to take a vacation.









j/k.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Right because its like my 2nd post here in how many months. So much for that being my "role"...


Off Topic. I like Broccoli.


----------



## sprower

Hazelnut... Mmmmmhmmm hazelnut


----------



## AlphaStatus




----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> Off Topic. I like Broccoli.


I like turtles


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> yeah...I need to buy a bunch of quartz it seems. 500 seems like a good number to buy


Try 8000.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> yeah...I need to buy a bunch of quartz it seems. 500 seems like a good number to buy


Try 8000.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> yeah...I need to buy a bunch of quartz it seems. 500 seems like a good number to buy
> 
> 
> 
> Try 8000.
Click to expand...

whens the best time to sell?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> whens the best time to sell?


When we don't lose money on them XD . Right now We're down by a wholebunch because the bazaar is still around..hopefully they go back up when it goes away.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Sorry I haven't been on much. I had to fire my assistant (who does my job when I'm not in the office i.e the night shift) for having sex with the ugliest girl in the office on company time (If I had to rate her on a scale from 1-10 I'd give her a -4), so now I'm stuck working a weird shift were I come in at 12pm and don't leave till around 1am until I'm able to find someone competent. Which is turning out to be really hard to find at my work place. On the other hand I had a great laugh watching the security tape, it looked like a man trying to have sex with a wounded walrus. (I'm normally not this mean)Wish I was able to upload it on youtube or something.

Well to change the subject I wish I could game on this setup:


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I had to fire my assistant (who does my job when I'm not in the office i.e the night shift) for having sex with the ugliest girl in the office on company time (If I had to rate her on a scale from 1-10 I'd give her a -4), so now I'm stuck working a weird shift were I come in at 12pm and don't leave till around 1am until I'm able to find someone competent. Which is turning out to be really hard to find at my work place. On the other hand I had a great laugh watching the security tape, it looked like a man trying to have sex with a wounded walrus. (I'm normally not this mean)Wish I was able to upload it on youtube or something.
> 
> Well to change the subject I wish I could game on this setup:


...Send me a video file. I swear I won't do anything with it....Also, hope the work isn't too harsh on you D:


----------



## AlphaStatus

The worst part is that my mobo came in yesterday.







I dont think I'll have time to even work on my new rig. On the bright side I have so much overtime that I might be able to purchase some other parts after I spend half on the wife.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> The worst part is that my mobo came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I'll have time to even work on my new rig. On the bright side I have so much overtime that I might be able to purchase some other parts after I spend half on the wife.


Soo basically you get to spend 25% of what you make and 75% on your wife..that's 50/50 right? Will you make it in time to finish the rest of the bazaar events? D:


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Im going to hop on the game today and get started into the OCN guild. I was not able to get on the last 2 days because my Wife & I just had our new baby girl today at 5:25am. I cant wait to finally get on the game and play. Sorry if its a bit off topic I just wanted to share a pic of her so I included a link rather then a big image

Image for those who would like to see Chloe:

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm229/GeckoGuy/IMG_20130725_074441_424_zps6bd7e696.jpg


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Im going to hop on the game today and get started into the OCN guild. I was not able to get on the last 2 days because my Wife & I just had our new baby girl today at 5:25am. I cant wait to finally get on the game and play. Sorry if its a bit off topic I just wanted to share a pic of her so I included a link rather then a big image
> 
> Image for those who would like to see Chloe:
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm229/GeckoGuy/IMG_20130725_074441_424_zps6bd7e696.jpg


Congratulations!..and the baby's cool too i guess









I'm in game at the moment so if you message me (Tosaka) I can send you an invite ^_^.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Soo basically you get to spend 25% of what you make and 75% on your wife..that's 50/50 right? Will you make it in time to finish the rest of the bazaar events? D:


As far as the events, I can do them as long as there's not alot of stuff going on since I'll be on my laptop while at work. I can't WvW on it since it becomes a slideshow if to many people are around.


----------



## Liman23

Whenever possible.... Find a replacement first


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> When we don't lose money on them XD . Right now We're down by a wholebunch because the bazaar is still around..hopefully they go back up when it goes away.


Buy more now if you have spare cash! I don't think it can fall any more.

My hope is that quartz hits at least 1s per piece... that would turn my 25g investment into a 62g return.

This is modern gaming, is it? xP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I had to fire my assistant (who does my job when I'm not in the office i.e the night shift) for having sex with the ugliest girl in the office on company time (If I had to rate her on a scale from 1-10 I'd give her a -4), so now I'm stuck working a weird shift were I come in at 12pm and don't leave till around 1am until I'm able to find someone competent. Which is turning out to be really hard to find at my work place. On the other hand I had a great laugh watching the security tape, it looked like a man trying to have sex with a wounded walrus. (I'm normally not this mean)Wish I was able to upload it on youtube or something.


Yeesh. That is the worst; when some incompetent moron does something so dumb the only option is to fire him... because he's not getting replaced for a while!

I hope you're getting better pay or overtime or something...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Well to change the subject I wish I could game on this setup:


omg

take my legs

both of them

and a lung and a kidney and my teeth

I don't need them to use this o.o


----------



## AblueXKRS

edit: double post

Ship internet is crap.

Honestly, I think i would do better with a block of stone and a chisel.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I had to fire my assistant (who does my job when I'm not in the office i.e the night shift) for having sex with the ugliest girl in the office on company time (If I had to rate her on a scale from 1-10 I'd give her a -4), so now I'm stuck working a weird shift were I come in at 12pm and don't leave till around 1am until I'm able to find someone competent. Which is turning out to be really hard to find at my work place. On the other hand I had a great laugh watching the security tape, it looked like a man trying to have sex with a wounded walrus. (I'm normally not this mean)Wish I was able to upload it on youtube or something.


You fired both or only the guy?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Well the woman was suspended for a week until HR talks to the legal department, since she was not on the clock. I would have fired her but shes not part of my department so I can't do anything about that. The thing that I really hate is that they are starting to pay more attention to the employees now so that means I have to keep myself busy and not let my bosses find out that I'm able on most days to finish all my work in 3hrs and just mess around the other 5.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Well the woman was suspended for a week until HR talks to the legal department, since she was not on the clock.


Wow she is not on clock and still in the office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> to finish all my work in 3hrs and just mess around the other 5.


I thought that's how we are supposed to work


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Well the woman was suspended for a week until HR talks to the legal department, since she was not on the clock. I would have fired her but shes not part of my department so I can't do anything about that. The thing that I really hate is that they are starting to pay more attention to the employees now so that means I have to keep myself busy and not let my bosses find out that I'm able on most days to finish all my work in 3hrs and just mess around the other 5.


I hope the woman/guy dont ironically stumble upon this forum and read these posts. that wouldnt end up too well for ya i dont think. based on the story though, i HIGHLY doubt they would but stranger stuff happens


----------



## Wildcard36qs

So seeing as this is a Video & Screenshot thread...anyone got some cool shots?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So seeing as this is a Video & Screenshot thread...anyone got some cool shots?


If your looking for Screnhots and video of GW2. if you scroll up, on the right side there's a RECENT IMAGES IN THIS THREAD section if you click see all you'll be able to see all the videos and screenshots ever posted in here.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So seeing as this is a Video & Screenshot thread...anyone got some cool shots?


cool shots of his office video?


----------



## Shaba

not the walrus your looking for but...


----------



## AlphaStatus

On second thought I would love to game on this set up.

http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/extremewindows/archive/2013/07/25/pushing-the-12k-pc-gaming-boundary-at-1-5-billion-pixels-per-second.aspx


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So seeing as this is a Video & Screenshot thread...anyone got some cool shots?


Did someone say screenshots?!

Just some random screenies I've taken throughout. I've taken hundreds more but I seem to have misplaced them o.o

Removed old link: Higher res gallery this time!
http://imgur.com/a/DHI7u


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Did someone say screenshots?!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/QKtZO Just some random screenies I've taken throughout. I've taken hundreds more but I seem to have misplaced them o.o


No one wants to see your ugly elementalist!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> No one wants to see your ugly elementalist!


Take that back! Tosaka is the mascot of our guild and her beautiful self will remain that way until the end of Server Time!


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Take that back! Tosaka is the mascot of our guild and her beautiful self will remain that way until the end of Server Time!


Sometimes mascots are ugly


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Take that back! Tosaka is the mascot of our guild and her beautiful self will remain that way until the end of Server Time!


Governments get overthrown all the time, guys...

*wanders away, whistling innocently*


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Governments get overthrown all the time, guys...
> 
> *wanders away, whistling innocently*


Trust me we tried when he was out of town. It didn't work.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> 
> 
> not the walrus your looking for but...


Dad?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus*
> 
> Dad?










That just made my day. That was unusually perfect.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just made my day. That was unusually perfect.










Good thing I was bored and stumbled in here again.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

is anyone on in the OCN guild that can add me. my name on name is OCNCapone.1238


----------



## AlphaStatus

Unfortunatly, Tosaka hasn't got around to fixing the rank so that I'm able to invite people again. I'll go ahead and foward your info to him to invite you once he gets on.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Everyone should have invite powers D: I'll add you right now and check out the invite stuffs as well...


----------



## AblueXKRS

If there's any interest, can we get Non-FA Admins as well? I'm one of two people (I think) in the guild on JQ. Can he or I get a little power to play with the JQ arm of our guild? We've got about 3000 inf on JQ and neither of us can do anything with it because we're just regular members.

Also, I have an odd question re: the Bazaar area: Are the massive airships still there? Or have they been removed?

I visited the Taipei 101 today. They have an ASUS shop in the atrium. x3


----------



## thelamacmdr

Yeah sure, I'll add that tomorrow when I'm back at the computer...always forget about you unimportant fellas ;-)


----------



## Unstableiser

Some new and older ones.










That really pissed me off, I made a mistake at the last minute.



I need to know what cosmetics these are ^^


An interesting bug.


Got the mini-Kiel


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Also, I have an odd question re: the Bazaar area: Are the massive airships still there? Or have they been removed?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Still there. Candidate voting ends August 5th. The bazaar may or may not leave after that. But me thinks it might stay another 2 weeks because what's the point of voting for a lions arch rep if they up and leave after


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> Still there. Candidate voting ends August 5th. The bazaar may or may not leave after that. But me thinks it might stay another 2 weeks because what's the point of voting for a lions arch rep if they up and leave after


I dunno... I have no idea what effect the Lion's Arch rep has to do with the Bazaar. I thought we were just voting for a new member of the Captain's Council.

But given that the belcher's bluff minigame is supposed to be permanent, and the fact the grandmaster frog idiot lives in the Bazaar... I dunno.


----------



## Unstableiser

Which new fractal are we looking forward to Kiens or the other one? I want the other one to be honest but most* of my tickets went to Kien.

*All.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know what cosmetics these are ^^


Phoenix.
http://dulfy.net/2013/07/24/gw2-phoenix-magitech-braham-armor-gallery/
They're available at the gemstore as of today.

Could someone add me to the OCN guild? My username is *Roxy.7260*


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Phoenix.
> http://dulfy.net/2013/07/24/gw2-phoenix-magitech-braham-armor-gallery/
> They're available at the gemstore as of today.
> 
> Could someone add me to the OCN guild? My username is *Roxy.7260*


I went ahead and sent you an invite.


----------



## ignite

Account wallet next patch! Finally. All currency will go into there. Wonder if there's a stack limit.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I went ahead and sent you an invite.


Thanks! I'll accept the invite as soon as I'm finished with 12 hour prime 95 blend. XD


----------



## thelamacmdr

I bought it for my ele, ended up converting the set to PvP but I might buy another set for WvW/PvE . The problem is getting rid of the super expensive cultural armor that I worked so hard for x.x . Dear ANet, make armor work like zenith skins..thank you.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I bought it for my ele, ended up converting the set to PvP but I might buy another set for WvW/PvE . The problem is getting rid of the super expensive cultural armor that I worked so hard for x.x . Dear ANet, make armor work like zenith skins..thank you.


Cultural armor set as in T3? cause' if it's T3 ( expensive! )... why would you want to override the skin with phoenix set? You're better off buying an extra set of armor ( same or different stat, your choice ) and apply phoenix skin on that set instead.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Cultural armor set as in T3? cause' if it's T3 ( expensive! )... why would you want to override the skin with phoenix set? You're better off buying an extra set of armor ( same or different stat, your choice ) and apply phoenix skin on that set instead.


Because a full set of divinity runes, is just as expensive as a new set of T3 XD . Or at least it feels the same. I bought another set regardless so I'll have some time to decide what I want to do with it, maybe late at night one day I'll transmute it while really tired o.o


----------



## AlphaStatus

I went ahead and bought the new light set aswell, even though it really doesn't go with my necro. I guess I have a reason to level up my mesmer now. Why not find your self another build instead of running the same boring build everyday?

edit:
Do Elementalists even have another viable build?


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Account wallet next patch! Finally. All currency will go into there. Wonder if there's a stack limit.


It has been confirmed that there is no stack limit, thread here: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/livingworld/jubilee/Token-Wallet-Thank-you-a-net


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I went ahead and bought the new light set aswell, even though it really doesn't go with my necro. I guess I have a reason to level up my mesmer now. Why not find your self another build instead of running the same boring build everyday?
> 
> edit:
> Do Elementalists even have another viable build?


Full zerkers if you run full cantrips. I used to run that but then I discovered i like to run into zergs #yoloswag420blazeit style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> It has been confirmed that there is no stack limit, thread here: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/livingworld/jubilee/Token-Wallet-Thank-you-a-net


WHOA WHOA WHOA..hold up...what is this?! O_O They're making all of the tokens a currency now!? What will I do with allt his bank space


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Full zerkers if you run full cantrips. I used to run that but then I discovered i like to run into zergs #yoloswag420blazeit style.
> WHOA WHOA WHOA..hold up...what is this?! O_O They're making all of the tokens a currency now!? What will I do with allt his bank space


Yup! It's part of the next major update that hits August 6th, here's the official page: https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/august-06-2013/


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ooh Account bound karma, solo queue PvP...this patch seems like it's going to be awesome. We'll see if ANet can deliver on it









Permanent Finishers! Yesssss, I like the direction consumables are taking..


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Ooh Account bound karma, solo queue PvP...this patch seems like it's going to be awesome. We'll see if ANet can deliver on it


whats account bound karma? If I create a new toon can I use existing karma on it?


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> whats account bound karma? If I create a new toon can I use existing karma on it?


nvm. Read the official page.
Solo pvp sounds fun.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Okay, I like this set so much i might replace her cultural gear with this...


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's my mesmer with phoenix set.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Not that many people bought the old gem store armor cause it was ugly...I foresee a lot of people with the phoenix armor. I think it looks fantastic on female humans.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Phoenix Armor? Whassat? Where get it?

need need need need need need need need need need


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Phoenix Armor? Whassat? Where get it?
> 
> need need need need need need need need need need


gem store.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Phoenix Armor? Whassat? Where get it?
> 
> need need need need need need need need need need


Too bad I'll have bought them all before you get back to GW2 :/ Sorry..if youw ant I'll sell one to you for 100 bucks..actually no I need all 20..


----------



## AblueXKRS

I get home for a day on the 8th >_< It won't be available then?

No point you buying for me, they soulbound, right?

No cheap hardware in Hong Kong. :/

Twin Frozr 780 HK$5300. 7990 HK$9990. Same as US...


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I get home for a day on the 8th >_< It won't be available then?
> 
> No point you buying for me, they soulbound, right?
> 
> No cheap hardware in Hong Kong. :/
> 
> Twin Frozr 780 HK$5300. 7990 HK$9990. Same as US...


He was joking... LOL


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I get home for a day on the 8th >_< It won't be available then?
> 
> No point you buying for me, they soulbound, right?
> 
> No cheap hardware in Hong Kong. :/
> 
> Twin Frozr 780 HK$5300. 7990 HK$9990. Same as US...


Lol no Im pretty sure the armor is sticking around so you're okay. Did you expect better? O.O


----------



## Shaba

I wonder what the new weapon skins will look like. I hope they look cool but I am not going to hold my breathe.

It would be nice if they offered skins on the TP that were account bound instead of just through Black Lion chests with RNG involved. The Black Lion based skins could be Soulbound on Use aka able to sell while the others would still be account bound. This would help us poor folk that dont have 300 gold to gamble on gem exchanges to get keys and allow a cheaper avenue to purchase them. I guess in ANets mind it is in their best interest to not do that because they wont sell as many keys and in turn make less $$$.

I am glad they are doing stuff outside of LA. The other cities are so amazing and it is about time people started visiting them!


----------



## Loyrl

How do you get to the new area for the event? Last night I updated GW2, first time this year, and spent half hour figuring out how to play again.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> How do you get to the new area for the event? Last night I updated GW2, first time this year, and spent half hour figuring out how to play again.


I think from Lion's Arch you can go to any area.

If you are starting freshly then transfer to 'Fort Aspenwood' and join OCN guild.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I get home for a day on the 8th >_< It won't be available then?
> 
> No point you buying for me, they soulbound, right?
> 
> No cheap hardware in Hong Kong. :/
> 
> Twin Frozr 780 HK$5300. 7990 HK$9990. Same as US...


well you can gift gem store items to someone else.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Lucky for someone, (me) the phoenix armor is here to stay so I don't need to worry about buying it for him ^_^


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's my mesmer again :3



Left: T3 set with vision of the mist greatsword

Right: Phoenix set with whisperblade sword & spirit links


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Here's my mesmer again :3
> 
> 
> 
> Left: T3 set with vision of the mist greatsword
> 
> Right: Phoenix set with whisperblade sword & spirit links


You're missing the anomaly D:


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You're missing the anomaly D:


Oh I do have that in my inventory, but the purple particle effect has a different tone in terms of color.


----------



## WBaS

Looks so nice. Maybe I really do need to upgrade my computer lol. I do WvW almost exclusively and because I only have an AMD 6000 with HD4870 I have the graphics turned way down. Large battles really slow my computer down.


----------



## Shaba

Seeing as how the new patch is dropping Tuesday that will make farming CoF P1 useless (thankfully!!!!!) I wanted to see if we could run some guild experiments (or gather the data from the interwebs) regarding the fastest dungeon paths. The shortest paths, as we all know, will yield a guaranteed 1 gold while the longer will yield 3 gold at the end. I can assume that all of Arah will be 3 gold so the question is more focused around the other dungeons. My thought is that the most efficient Dungeons and paths to run will be CoF 1 and 2, SE 1 and 3, and HotW 1. I think the dungeons listed will all yield 1 gold each path for a total of 5 gold+ when drops are factored in. Anyone else have any ideas of what the fastest, easiest dungeons to farm will be for daily runs?

I also think that the above could be done in 1.5 to 2 hours easy, depending on how fast the groups works together and any breaks needed. I think that in 1.5 hours that 5 gold isn't too shabby. It isn't the god-like CoF amount but who cares.

I would also like to run other dungeons with the guild if possible. My schedule is kinda full this week but it could be cool to schedule a dungeon run day/time so we can do different ones that aren't just easy money.

cheers!


----------



## thelamacmdr

I would be 100% down for that, I think if you wanted to be super efficient with it you'd have to find out exactly how much gold a particular dungeon/path offers and then estimate how much time it would take to complete said path and with what kind of team comp or whatever if you want to go super duper deep into it. From there you can calculate the ROI of each dungeon path and then narrow it down to the ones that give a good enough amount of gold/hour.

As for scheduling it, I've tried to set up a schedule of events for the guild before but either few/no one shows up or I personally can't show up. I can try one more time to perhaps set times that people can show up if they want to do dungeon runs with the guild and then just let it go and see how it turns out but I'm not sure if it would be successful or not. People have their lives to live







(except me, I don't live )


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I would be 100% down for that, I think if you wanted to be super efficient with it you'd have to find out exactly how much gold a particular dungeon/path offers and then estimate how much time it would take to complete said path and with what kind of team comp or whatever if you want to go super duper deep into it. From there you can calculate the ROI of each dungeon path and then narrow it down to the ones that give a good enough amount of gold/hour.
> 
> As for scheduling it, I've tried to set up a schedule of events for the guild before but either few/no one shows up or I personally can't show up. I can try one more time to perhaps set times that people can show up if they want to do dungeon runs with the guild and then just let it go and see how it turns out but I'm not sure if it would be successful or not. People have their lives to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (except me, I don't live )


the scheduling part is hard because like you said, people have lives. I am not sure if a permanent schedule is needed but it would be nice to have something to start out with. I know there are a lot of newbies in the guild that haven't ran some dungeons so it could be a cool idea instead of making them pug. Do you think Sunday evening would be good? My thought is around 8 est. so to guarantee no one will have already ran the dungeon for that day. Also, maybe make it like 8-10 since you only need 5 people and there will be people that trickle in and out. Those are just some thoughts.

I am sure someone on the internet will be posting that type of data for all to enjoy at some point. I typically don't care about the "most efficient group" concept because then it just becomes like CoF path 1 "PING GEAR NO NOOBS!!!!", which is dumb. My main thought is just to figure out round about the time needed for certain paths to complete. I can roughly figure out the paths in my head that will be 1 gold but the ones that are 2 gold I am not sure about. This shall be interesting and potentially very profitable


----------



## a pet rock

You don't even need five people to run a dungeon. It'll make it slower going, but I think dungeons are more fun undermanned. You don't even have to be that good, either. Three people can clear dungeons easy-peasy.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock*
> 
> You don't even need five people to run a dungeon. It'll make it slower going, but I think dungeons are more fun undermanned. You don't even have to be that good, either. Three people can clear dungeons easy-peasy.


Unless a dungeon mechanic requires 5 players (cof p1 gate controller).


----------



## a pet rock

Yeah. Besides those.


----------



## Chief25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> the scheduling part is hard because like you said, people have lives. I am not sure if a permanent schedule is needed but it would be nice to have something to start out with. I know there are a lot of newbies in the guild that haven't ran some dungeons so it could be a cool idea instead of making them pug.


I haven't completed AC yet








Tosaka is not very helpful


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> I haven't completed AC yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosaka is not very helpful


Wh.wh..what? ..I err...uh...oh...

Anyways https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Server-Maintenance-August-6th-12AM-PDT-07-01-UTC-09-01-CEST

Maintenance tonight at 12 am to 6 am PDT







That covers 3 hours that I play the most Q_Q . It looks I'll have to actually ..idk..sleep or something :/


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief25*
> 
> I haven't completed AC yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosaka is not very helpful


Unfortunately not alot of people are willing to run the story dungeons since they are long and offer crappy rewards compared to running the Explorer version of the dungeon. I would suggest you look at: http://gw2lfg.com/ to find yourself a group of people to run the story mode with you.

Just in case you didn't know, you don't have to complete the story mode to get into the explorer version. You just need the person who opens up the dungeon to have completed the story mode. I've been playing since launch and even I don't have all of the story dungeons done.

By the way, ELLEN KIEL WON!!!!!!! Half price WP for a month!!!!!


----------



## sprower

Patch is live... Wooo Wallet!









*http://dulfy.net/2013/08/06/gw2-aug-6-patch-notes/*

Also.. achievements tab = CTD..... patch fix inc!







(appears to only be the achieve summary page that causes it... if I check daily achieve's through the daily tracker and then go any other tab besides summary tab it works fine.)

Also also... I had 2 snowmen finishers and 3 gift finishers chillin in the bank.. Each finisher consumed gives you 5 charges of that type. Clicking the activate button for that finisher in the tab doesn't actually use a charge. So I wonder if finishers are now single use per charge... or if it still gives you a 30 minute buff.

Triple also... It appears you need to log onto each character to pool their currency with your wallet.

Quad also.. which would have been obvious if I had just read my mail... >.>


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quartz is up, I see.

The bazaar still extant?


----------



## sprower

Nope.. bazaar is gone now. Sanctum Sprint officials are located in LA for the first day of the rotation... which is about all you got left from that.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quartz is up, I see.
> 
> The bazaar still extant?


I am wondering if I should sell my stacks of crystal or just wait to see if it goes up higher. My hope is that it would hit 1 silver but I don't know if that is wishful thinking or not.


----------



## thelamacmdr

So someone found the gains from each path for explorable dungeons.


Ascalonian Catacombs Path 1 - Hodgins 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 2 - Detha 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 3 - Tzark 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Caudecus's Manor Path 1 - Asura ? Gold coin
Path 2 - Seraph ? Gold coin
Path 3 - Butler ? Gold coin
Twilight Arbor Path 1 - Up 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Forward/Forward 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Forward/Up ? Gold coin
Sorrow's Embrace Path 1 - Fergg 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Rasolov 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Koptev 1 Gold coin
Citadel of Flame Path 1 - Ferrah 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Magg 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Rhiannon 1 Gold coin
Honor of the Waves Path 1 - Butcher 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Plunderer 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Zealot 1 Gold coin
Crucible of Eternity Path 1 - Submarine 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Teleporter 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Front door 1 Gold coin
The Ruined City of Arah Path 1 - Jotun 3 Gold coin
Path 2 - Mursaat 3 Gold coin
Path 3 - Forgotten 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 4 - Seer ? Gold coin


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So someone found the gains from each path for explorable dungeons.
> 
> 
> Ascalonian Catacombs Path 1 - Hodgins 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
> Path 2 - Detha 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
> Path 3 - Tzark 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
> Caudecus's Manor Path 1 - Asura ? Gold coin
> Path 2 - Seraph ? Gold coin
> Path 3 - Butler ? Gold coin
> Twilight Arbor Path 1 - Up 1 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Forward/Forward 1 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Forward/Up ? Gold coin
> Sorrow's Embrace Path 1 - Fergg 1 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Rasolov 1 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Koptev 1 Gold coin
> Citadel of Flame Path 1 - Ferrah 1 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Magg 1 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Rhiannon 1 Gold coin
> Honor of the Waves Path 1 - Butcher 1 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Plunderer 1 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Zealot 1 Gold coin
> Crucible of Eternity Path 1 - Submarine 1 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Teleporter 1 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Front door 1 Gold coin
> The Ruined City of Arah Path 1 - Jotun 3 Gold coin
> Path 2 - Mursaat 3 Gold coin
> Path 3 - Forgotten 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
> Path 4 - Seer ? Gold coin


Looks like my guesses were close. Running through AC will yield 4.5 gold plus drops which will take about 1.5 hours I suspect with a good group. SE 1 and 3 are a quick 2 gold. CoF 1 and 2 are another quick 2 gold as well as HotW P1 being a quick 1. To sum it up, you can score about 9 gold in about 2 to 2.5 hours of dungeon grinding. This excludes drops but I would say that this is pretty good!

Btw, Tos, thanks for the quick post!!

Question... is this reward system per character or per account? I am at work and cant review the patch notes.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Looks like my guesses were close. Running through AC will yield 4.5 gold plus drops which will take about 1.5 hours I suspect with a good group. SE 1 and 3 are a quick 2 gold. CoF 1 and 2 are another quick 2 gold as well as HotW P1 being a quick 1. To sum it up, you can score about 9 gold in about 2 to 2.5 hours of dungeon grinding. This excludes drops but I would say that this is pretty good!
> 
> Btw, Tos, thanks for the quick post!!
> 
> Question... is this reward system per character or per account? I am at work and cant review the patch notes.


Everything is account bound now x.x. Tokens, dungeon rewards, gold rewards etc.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Everything is account bound now x.x. Tokens, dungeon rewards, gold rewards etc.


I wonder if they will compensate dungeons with better loot now so there is still an incentive to run them multiple times. It would be a shame if you are trying to run CoE for Charged Lodestones and get the 1 gold reward 1 time then the rest of the time spent is rewarded with blues and the chance at lodestones. I wonder if they are going to monitor this because dungeon farmers/farmers in general are needed in the community in order to make prices stable and worthwhile.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Ascalonian Catacombs Path 1 - Hodgins 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 2 - Detha 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 3 - Tzark 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Caudecus's Manor Path 1 - Asura ? Gold coin
Path 2 - Seraph ? Gold coin
Path 3 - Butler ? Gold coin
Twilight Arbor Path 1 - Up 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Forward/Forward 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Forward/Up ? Gold coin
Sorrow's Embrace Path 1 - Fergg 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Rasolov 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Koptev 1 Gold coin
Citadel of Flame Path 1 - Ferrah 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Magg 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Rhiannon 1 Gold coin
Honor of the Waves Path 1 - Butcher 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Plunderer 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Zealot 1 Gold coin
Crucible of Eternity Path 1 - Submarine 1 Gold coin
Path 2 - Teleporter 1 Gold coin
Path 3 - Front door 1 Gold coin
The Ruined City of Arah Path 1 - Jotun 3 Gold coin
Path 2 - Mursaat 3 Gold coin
Path 3 - Forgotten 1 Gold coin 50 Silver coin
Path 4 - Seer ? Gold coin

I ran cof a couple of times and everything is pretty much the same except you get a special drop from the champs and the rewards from the list above upon completing the run. Everything else is the same


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Everything is account bound now x.x. Tokens, dungeon rewards, gold rewards etc.


I'm guessing that precludes running each path on several characters to get rewards on each of them?

Or am I silly and that's just how it's always been?

As for the price of quartz; that should go up as supply goes down. I would guess, now that there's a maximum of one harvestable node per character per day instead of six, the value should at least double or triple... Eventually.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

months old now but meh, figured id post em. i cant even really play anymore without getting mad at just how good this could have been







Trying to get back into it though.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> months old now but meh, figured id post em. i cant even really play anymore without getting mad at just how good this could have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get back into it though.


what legs are those? i have been looking around for em in game but didnt spot them yet.

what pisses you off about the game and what did you want/expect>?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The entire armor set is Nobleman Armor from Caudecus tokens









Just a lot of little things that add up. Could probably come up with about 10 things that are just flat missing from the UI right off the top of my head for starters and a lot of it was in the first game so i dont know why it was omitted for GW2. :\

Right click targeting still isnt fixed and its been a known issue since closed beta (as well as not being able to bind mousewheel/right/left mouse).

A lot of things dont show up in combat log including many boss/champ attacks that hit for over 12k per hit and things like conditions which can add up to thousands of dps (something you more or less need to know about).

Buffs/Debuffs panels are way too small, no numerical countdowns etc.

I know it scales but there is really no high end content other than spvp and wvw (i find wvw a boring blobfest at best, though i admit its fun to go roaming sometimes).

temporary content is a joke at best and up until last patch the game had no real semblance of loot tables to encourage people to do anything other than fractals/cof1. it still doesnt really.

then theres the bugged traits. Leaving traits bugged from launch up until a few months ago is pretty much in-excusable, many of these traits were grandmaster as well... (warrior, ele, necro and thief come to mind as example classes this was a problem for). And the patch when they moved Heightened Focus and Berserkers Power to grandmaster traits on warrior and updated hte tooltips to 5/10/15% bonuses but didnt actually change the performance from 3/6/9%... Yep, they moved two 10 point traits to 30 point traits and updated the tooltip to say 5/10/15 but left the traits at 3/6/9% and 3/7/12% bonuses...

I could go on but i wont









I dont even think its anets fault really, i think NCSoft Strangling them for every penny GW2 is worth and not giving them any money to hire new staff, develop actual good content or even keep their lights on... (though i will mention in one of GW2Gurus SotG releases an anet balance dev couldnt even list engineer skills correctly in both name and functionality)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> ~Snip~
> 
> I dont even think its anets fault really, i think NCSoft Strangling them for every penny GW2 is worth and not giving them any money to hire new staff, develop actual good content or even keep their lights on... (though i will mention in one of GW2Gurus SotG releases an anet balance dev couldnt even list engineer skills correctly in both name and functionality)


I like to think ANet devs don't know much about playing the game because they work on the game too much and don't have time to play. But pigs drowning and all that...


----------



## Shaba

Interesting...well there is always FFXIV if you hate GW2 so much. I mean, you could always quit the game and come back in a year after they fix the issues you mentioned. Not to be mean but a lot of your complaints sound like the typical end user of an application whining and complaining because x y or z doesnt work when in the back ground your sys admins, devs, etc are working their butts off fixing all the critical issues first then proceeding down the list based on priority. we gotta remember that the Anet guys have lives too....


----------



## TheRussian1

I am loving this patch.

The champs drop changes are great.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Never said i hated it, just said i get angry with it pretty easily these days...

I admit a lot of my complaints are nitpicky and crappy but the traits and something like right mouse targeting should just be fixed. These are things that directly affect gameplay in an adverse way, i hardly ever use target anymore in spvp because i lose my target 5 or 6 times just rotating my character in busier fights.

Im sure there is also tons of back end work done that we never even see or hear about as well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Never said i hated it, just said i get angry with it pretty easily these days...
> 
> I admit a lot of my complaints are nitpicky and crappy but the traits and something like right mouse targeting should just be fixed. These are things that directly affect gameplay in an adverse way, i hardly ever use target anymore in spvp because i lose my target 5 or 6 times just rotating my character in busier fights.
> 
> Im sure there is also tons of back end work done that we never even see or hear about as well.


Wait, they've added the option to disable right click targeting though. I had that complaint since beta but i think the new fix does pretty well to remedy the issues I had with it before.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ah, so they did.







thanks for pointing it out since i obviously havnt been paying enough attention in the last few patches


----------



## FLCLimax

well i will be going back to the hammer shortly. cannot resist those skins.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> well i will be going back to the hammer shortly. cannot resist those skins.


I need to start farming HotW soon x.x That new GS might just make me play my mesmer a lot more often..


----------



## Unstableiser

I need to take a break and come back to fight Liari when I'm refreshed, she's getting on my nerves. Good fun though







I managed to get her to 50% and then i ran into a bloody phantasm by mistake. I love this kind of content I've always been into soloing things you probably shouldn't like when I soloed Tequatl I managed to get all of them on my first try as well, except for the woman with the light attack, that took a couple of deaths before i worked it out The fact I've hit a wall with this final boss is great... it's a real challenge... but she will go down... just need more tickets


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*


Expansion sized? Yeah, okay ANet...nice try.


----------



## AblueXKRS

What passes for an 'expansion' these days.


----------



## LuminatX

I swear Liadri is going to make me quit this game haha.
that boss is way to hard. xD


----------



## Unstableiser

Tried again once this morning, I got her to within 10% Hp and got downed, I knew a port was there to destroy but I couldn't target it ><. I'll get her soon though


----------



## AblueXKRS

Can't decide between Guild Sunderer or Guild Sharp Shot...

Or I could get two Quick Shots...

SUNDERERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AblueXKRS

Wallet means Karma for all chars. Just went from 225,000 to 780,000. WOO

never ever gonna use it :I


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Wallet means Karma for all chars. Just went from 225,000 to 780,000. WOO
> 
> never ever gonna use it :I


hold onto it for the future. you never know what Anet might drop on us.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> hold onto it for the future. you never know what Anet might drop on us.


I don't think I'll ever spend it. Really. I have the 250k light armor set, won't need another, and there's nothing else worth karma that I like.


----------



## AlphaStatus

I always save my karma for gearing out an alt with Orr Karma gear if I can, Other than that you can use it for gather tools or you can buy the lockboxes and convert your karma into gold. I think it averages out to 2 mil karma for like 30-50g depending on RNG


----------



## LuminatX

Turn all your karma into gold, just buy orrian jewellery box's that's what me and all my friends do.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I always save my karma for gearing out an alt with Orr Karma gear if I can, Other than that you can use it for gather tools or you can buy the lockboxes and convert your karma into gold. I think it averages out to 2 mil karma for like 30-50g depending on RNG


So 750k karma is about 11 to 19 gold? Hmmm...


----------



## LuminatX

just make sure you have all the karma boosters on when you do it, cause when you open the box's you get more karma to open, which in turn lets you buy more box's.


----------



## Unstableiser

5%! I was certain I had won, and then i ported a single inch too close to an aoe









I beat her!! Stage two gets easy once you have the floor pattern memorised, but I still got downed as I killed her, I thought I'd had it to be honest!

I'm gonna die!!!!


The exact moment of victory!


The minipet










Yeah I even had time to take screenshots


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> 5%! I was certain I had won, and then i ported a single inch too close to an aoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat her!! Stage two gets easy once you have the floor pattern memorised, but I still got downed as I killed her, I thought I'd had it to be honest!
> 
> I'm gonna die!!!!
> 
> 
> The exact moment of victory!
> 
> 
> The minipet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I even had time to take screenshots


congrats!!!!


----------



## Shea2152

I have a problem with this game. I love it, But never have the incentive to play it, Like I did for WoW for the 6 years I played. I always think about playing the game, but when I go to click that icon, I can never do it. Am I alone?


----------



## Unstableiser

I get that too, there isn't enough endgame grind apart from the fortnightly updates.


----------



## dr.evil

hi ocn have a guild ??? and how i join


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> hi ocn have a guild ??? and how i join


Yeah we do, just either send me a message in game (Tosaka) or give us your username.XXXX on here and we'll send you an invite ^_^ . Anyone in the guild can invite people so it should come pretty quickly


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah we do, just either send me a message in game (Tosaka) or give us your username.XXXX on here and we'll send you an invite ^_^ . Anyone in the guild can invite people so it should come pretty quickly


ok my username is gordis.5108 add me please


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> ok my username is gordis.5108 add me please


invite sent ^_^


----------



## AblueXKRS

Does anyone know when the jubilee and guantlet events end?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Does anyone know when the jubilee and guantlet events end?


I believe the 27th of August is when it ends. Anotehr patch is coming next week on tuesday and then 2 weeks after that is when the queen's jubilee ends I think.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I believe the 27th of August is when it ends. Anotehr patch is coming next week on tuesday and then 2 weeks after that is when the queen's jubilee ends I think.


I have enjoyed the gauntlet. It is perfect for those that love the solo challenge. I wonder if in the future they will implement the gauntlet in a more permanent fashion because that would be great!! The only thing I don't like is that dang announcer....


----------



## Unstableiser





Most interesting.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I believe the 27th of August is when it ends. Anotehr patch is coming next week on tuesday and then 2 weeks after that is when the queen's jubilee ends I think.


Crap... I don't get home until midnight on the 25th... I don't think I'll be able to get them all done...


----------



## sprower

*https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/august-20-2013/

End of Gauntlet... End of Culling.. That is all!*


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> *https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/august-20-2013/
> 
> End of Gauntlet... End of Culling.. That is all!*


end of culling is end of fps!!!







on wvw it will hurt fps


----------



## Unstableiser

I don't think you read it. It says end of culling in PvE.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most interesting.


10/10 conspiracy theorists agree.

Thanks for that! I'd caught a lot of that in game but much of it I hadn't. This definitely has me more excited for the fractal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> end of culling is end of fps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on wvw it will hurt fps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I don't think you read it. It says end of culling in PvE.


They already made changes to culling in wvw. I'd assume they'll do the same and give you graphic options to choose less resource heavy character models.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I don't think you read it. It says end of culling in PvE.










:O nice


----------



## dr.evil

i want this

http://steelseries.com/products/games/guild-wars-2/guild-wars-2-gaming-keyboard


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*


Hardly. They are hardly Factions, Nightfall, EotN in size and scope.

I think the living story is nice to keep new things coming, but we really at some point need real expansions that either adds old continents like Elona and Cantha back to the game, or expand Tyria into places like the Crystal Desert, Ring of Fire, Isle of Janthir, Far Shiverpeaks, Charr Homelands, etc, with its own new story. Whether that goes through living story or not, I don't know. But after you defeat Zhaitan, they really need to come up with something to follow which leads to something epic and worthy a true expansion.

Do I still play? Yes. Am I still having fun? Absolutely. But I'm getting bored of the actual world that is Tyria currently and would like to see some new places. Maybe that's just the explorer in me though.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Hardly. They are hardly Factions, Nightfall, EotN in size and scope.
> 
> I think the living story is nice to keep new things coming, but we really at some point need real expansions that either adds old continents like Elona and Cantha back to the game, or expand Tyria into places like the Crystal Desert, Ring of Fire, Isle of Janthir, Far Shiverpeaks, Charr Homelands, etc, with its own new story. Whether that goes through living story or not, I don't know. But after you defeat Zhaitan, they really need to come up with something to follow which leads to something epic and worthy a true expansion.
> 
> Do I still play? Yes. Am I still having fun? Absolutely. But I'm getting bored of the actual world that is Tyria currently and would like to see some new places. Maybe that's just the explorer in me though.


Actually, I remember seeing on Reddit a comparison of game worlds to real world dimensions and Elona was higher up there on the list. It kind puts it into perspective in my case with regards to how much content they'd have to work on to make an expansion that big o.o . If you think about it 1 meter squared in GW2 is a bit bigger than 1 meter squared in GW1. At least that's how it feels to me even with being able to RTL across the map and whatnot.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Actually, I remember seeing on Reddit a comparison of game worlds to real world dimensions and Elona was higher up there on the list. It kind puts it into perspective in my case with regards to how much content they'd have to work on to make an expansion that big o.o . If you think about it 1 meter squared in GW2 is a bit bigger than 1 meter squared in GW1. At least that's how it feels to me even with being able to RTL across the map and whatnot.


Depending on the map.

I think GW2 world may be more dense in terms of what's in each map. For instance Plains of Ashford kinda contains Old Ascalon, Regent Valley, (Wizard's Folly, Green Hills County from pre), Nolani Academy mission map, etc. and parts of other zones from GW1. So its not necessarily any bigger per se. Its just 1 map instead of 2-5 maps.


----------



## Shaba

I feel that they will definitely need to put out an expansion at some point. I know their goal is to just do living world content but like already mentioned, they will need to drop a big atom bomb sized content expansion at some point. Seeing as how GW2 is only in year 1, I don't foresee something like this until year 2 or 3. I don't quite remember when WoW dropped their first expansion but I know it wasn't within the 1st year.


----------



## Loyrl

Started playing again the other day, and hit 400 hours on my Thief, and 411 hours total. I quit playing around Jan. The new event seems pretty fun, I like the gauntlet I think it is where you fight bosses in a cage match. I got to Tier 2 before I ran out of tokens to fight.

It is too bad the WvW leveling/rank thing wasn't in when I was playing before, that is where most my 400 hours comes into play.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I feel that they will definitely need to put out an expansion at some point. I know their goal is to just do living world content but like already mentioned, they will need to drop a big atom bomb sized content expansion at some point. Seeing as how GW2 is only in year 1, I don't foresee something like this until year 2 or 3. I don't quite remember when WoW dropped their first expansion but I know it wasn't within the 1st year.


GW1 released Factions exactly a year after the initial GW1 release. Buyt then again its an entirely different kind of MMO, so seeing an expansion closer to year 2 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Unstableiser

I thought NCsoft already had authorised an expansion.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I thought NCsoft already had authorised an expansion.


Same. In fact, I thought I remember devs mentioning that they were working on expac content within the month of game release. If this were the case I definitely wouldn't count out an xpac in year one.


----------



## Mattb2e

any mesmers here? just rolled a mesmer myself and I'm a bit undecided on what type of spec I should be running. I play WvW content the most, but I would like the flexibility to jump into a dungeon without having to switch my spec completely.

any suggestions?

also, anyone here on Borlis Pass?


----------



## Unstableiser

I run 20,20,0,30,0 on mine with GS/Sword and Focus with focus and GS traited. I've been running it for a long time because I've found it's great at almost anything I trait glamour skills and fit in reflection, blink and random boon when I'm solo, null field when I'm grouped. Zerker gear except for my head, chest and trousers which are Knight's. I have ruby orbs on all but two which are Runes of the Monk for 15% boon duration, this enables me to keep swiftness up and I generally just like to have boon duration bonuses. I put the sigil of nullification on the sword so it double's it's boon removal effect, sigil of perception on my focus, I like to have a high crit to make use of the +crit% and proc the sigils as well. I just put sigil of force on my GS so pretty boring.


----------



## Millillion

My friend really likes berserker greatsword mesmer, don't know what traits or skills he uses, but I do know that he can pretty easily solo just about anything given time. Even bugged, light-speed, risen abominations that effectively OHKO'd my tanky guardian build.


----------



## Mattb2e

I have been looking at condition builds, but I'm not sure if they are as effective as damage builds.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I have been looking at condition builds, but I'm not sure if they are as effective as damage builds.


condition build isn't very effective.


----------



## Blyght

I think you heard wrong. Per Eurogamer:
Quote:


> "So right now we're not really looking at expansions as an option," lead content designer Mike Zadorojny told me on his visit to London last week.
> 
> "It's something that's on the table but it's not something we're focused on, because what we want to do is - our idea here is that with Living World, we can do what expansions would have done but do it on a more regular basis."


So don't get too excited, it probably won't be happening soon.


----------



## AlphaStatus

From my understanding is that the game maker wants to stick with the Living Story instead of expansions, but the publisher wants them to make expansions. Basically the game designers want to give you the content free as Living Story updates, while the publisher wants to charge you for one big update.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Id rather pay for an expansion than have living story content that goes away never to be seen again a month after it comes out. as of right now the living story updates have little to nothing to do with eachother (that we know of) and are gone forever 4 weeks after they appear. this is called wasted dev time IMO. but apparently this is whats popular in Asia so this is what we get.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> From my understanding is that the game maker wants to stick with the Living Story instead of expansions, but the publisher wants them to make expansions. Basically the game designers want to give you the content free as Living Story updates, while the publisher wants to charge you for one big update.


From a business standpoint it seems expansions would make the most sense. Hard to say without seeing the numbers because if you make people happy, more new people will buy the game and the more happy the players are, the more they may spend buying gems with real money.


----------



## Blyght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> From a business standpoint it seems expansions would make the most sense. Hard to say without seeing the numbers because if you make people happy, more new people will buy the game and the more happy the players are, the more they may spend buying gems with real money.


They also will have to pull teams from living story development in order to create an expansion. If I remember correctly, ANet is split into 2-4 teams right now that develop the living content so that something always cycles in (hence the 2 week turn around). It probably get much slower to churn out content at the 2 week pace they have promised if all of a sudden they start developing an expansion that probably will add a large land mass, dungeons, expanded story, new VO work, items, etc... It might not be smart in that instance if they can't deliver the living content they have promised us during that year span to make that expansion and lose some of their player base in the process. Of course, they could have a team working on these things all along, I'm not one to know what ANet's internal structure actually looks like so who knows. Regardless, I do hope to see a piece of content in the future that really has some "meat" on it.


----------



## Blyght

I also decided to finally start playing the game again. I was debating a couple dozen pages back on what class I wanted to be, though nothing is concrete and alts are inevitable, I have decided on re-rolling a guardian. It was the first class I played for 10 levels or so when I picked the game up back near launch before deleting it and making a warrior over winter. My favor with the warrior fell off because it just doesn't have a place in PvP/WvW without rooting so I figured going a more traditional tank/support role that I enjoy in other MMO's makes sense and to reinvest in the guardian (plus I want heavy armor on my character damnit!







). Anyone familiar with the class and can give some helpful tips for leveling and builds I should look into?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blyght*
> 
> I also decided to finally start playing the game again. I was debating a couple dozen pages back on what class I wanted to be, though nothing is concrete and alts are inevitable, I have decided on re-rolling a guardian. It was the first class I played for 10 levels or so when I picked the game up back near launch before deleting it and making a warrior over winter. My favor with the warrior fell off because it just doesn't have a place in PvP/WvW without rooting so I figured going a more traditional tank/support role that I enjoy in other MMO's makes sense and to reinvest in the guardian (plus I want heavy armor on my character damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Anyone familiar with the class and can give some helpful tips for leveling and builds I should look into?


It depends on how you like to run WvW really. Whether you like to zerg or run havoc with smaller groups will change up your build a little to benefit running in that situation.


----------



## dr.evil

zerg for me







it feels like a crazy army of ants!! attacking your castel in the face!!







love it


----------



## Unstableiser

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/august-20-2013/

The Queen's Speech page on the GW2 Official site has been covered in graffiti and includes a, 'Scarlet was here' note.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/august-20-2013/
> 
> The Queen's Speech page on the GW2 Official site has been covered in graffiti and includes a, 'Scarlet was here' note.


Soooo... The mysterious figure has revealed herself!

I'm very interested to see if this ties into the infinity ball story.


----------



## dr.evil

el barto!!!







lol the simpson


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> From my understanding is that the game maker wants to stick with the Living Story instead of expansions, but the publisher wants them to make expansions. Basically the game designers want to give you the content free as Living Story updates, while the publisher wants to charge you for one big update.


----------



## Trev0r269

I tried the new radeon drivers, the frame pacing drivers, and now GW2 will play without hard freezing my machine and crashing. Occasionally the screen will freeze, go black, then go back to working in a couple seconds. Point: It's playable for me now. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Unstableiser

I just got one of those 2 week passes for the VIP pavillion


----------



## AblueXKRS

What exactly is the VIP pavilion? I see those scrolls for sale and I'm all, "I can get all these for free now, just with a little more walking around. Why would I buy this?"


----------



## AblueXKRS

Also, should I gamble on buying up sprockets? If the emissaries who sell the sovereign weapons remain after the jubilee is over, people will need them...


----------



## Unstableiser

There are crafting spots, banks, traders and an asura gate to any major city. It's perfect otherwise you have to walk further into the city, and it feels awesome to be there with the other one or two smug vips.


----------



## AlphaStatus

You know that they are also rare drops from the mobs there aswell.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Also, should I gamble on buying up sprockets? If the emissaries who sell the sovereign weapons remain after the jubilee is over, people will need them...


Sprockets are a crafting material now so yeah.. they'll be around









That being said... I don't know if it'd be a good gamble. But hey.. crystals are up well over a silver now so


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> You know that they are also rare drops from the mobs there aswell.


What are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Sprockets are a crafting material now so yeah.. they'll be around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said... I don't know if it'd be a good gamble. But hey.. crystals are up well over a silver now so


[insert sixteen years of swearing]

I SOLD MY DAMN STOCK OF 8000 FOUR DAYS AGO AND THEY GO UP NOW?!!?! A profit of 1g could have been a profit of 55g if I had waited two stinking days.

Kill me. Please. #%^*#WE^*U

I really hate the way you can hold on to something for a month, see it go up two copper, and then suddenly jump through the roof... for NO reason! I mean... what's so special about quartz now, that prices have to jump 300%? It's not like everyone's home quartz nodes suddenly disappeared...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> You know that they are also rare drops from the mobs there aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> What are?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Sprockets are a crafting material now so yeah.. they'll be around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said... I don't know if it'd be a good gamble. But hey.. crystals are up well over a silver now so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [insert sixteen years of swearing]
> 
> I SOLD MY DAMN STOCK OF 8000 FOUR DAYS AGO AND THEY GO UP NOW?!!?! A profit of 1g could have been a profit of 55g if I had waited two stinking days.
> 
> Kill me. Please. #%^*#WE^*U
> 
> I really hate the way you can hold on to something for a month, see it go up two copper, and then suddenly jump through the roof... for NO reason! I mean... what's so special about quartz now, that prices have to jump 300%? It's not like everyone's home quartz nodes suddenly disappeared...
Click to expand...

Just how markets work, ups and downs, bubbles and pops. Things will sell for whatever people are willing to buy them for, and something as simple as just one person buying or selling large amounts of something can lead to a chain reaction that causes prices to bubble or pop. And especially in something that is limited, pricing bubbles tend to stick a lot harder than in commonly available things.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm not expecting sprockets to go up at all. Not profitably, at least. They can only be used to make sigils, unlike crystals, which can be used to make weapons, armor, sigils... the lot.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> You know that they are also rare drops from the mobs there aswell.


Yeah, that's where I got mine, I thought to post so people could quip at how hilarious it is I got one 1 day before the end but no one really noticed









I put my warrior into WvvW and been having great fun! I have a hammer build I'm playing with i just threw a GS in there for 2,3 and 5. Me and two other guys found a fort being sieged so we got in and it ended up 15v3... took forever for them to get anywhere as they kept running away every-time we sallied :/ It was hilarious I'm not kidding, I ran out on my own at a couple of points and there were at least 5 of them in-front of me... they were just back-stepping. I was loving every moment i got to smash my hammer down on them and cause utter confusion

Eventually they did break down a wall and they ran in and got to a narrow bridge where we had set up an automatic scorpion overlooking it. My warrior friend was firing that while I just ran at them and started throwing them all around. I was expecting to die but we routed them absolutely We got a bit cocky I think and I sallied forth again, this time they had wised up and they alpha'd me down pretty fast then they got the other two in quick succession.


----------



## sprower

*http://dulfy.net/2013/08/13/gw2-the-queens-speech-patch-details-revealed/*


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> *http://dulfy.net/2013/08/13/gw2-the-queens-speech-patch-details-revealed/*


Yaaay Tosaka's birthday is coming up!!..and I guess my engi too but who cares about engis hehehe. I'm glad I converted some gold to gems before this whole thing began because I can see gem prices skyrocketing when certain items come out x.x


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yaaay Tosaka's birthday is coming up!!..and I guess my engi too but who cares about engis hehehe. I'm glad I converted some gold to gems before this whole thing began because I can see gem prices skyrocketing when certain items come out x.x


i would like the gathering tools but at 800 gems a pop, I cant afford em. That equates to about 72 gold +/- for all 3 or $30 cash money for all 3, neither of those are good options.


----------



## thelamacmdr

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/updates/Game-Update-Notes-August-20-2013

Patch went live and I'm of course, a bit disappointed with the elementalist "changes"....I'm happy about hte karma jug nerf and the WXP jug drops now though ^_^ . Also, what the heck..what's the need for the WXP boosters x.x Making me spend more money today :/


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Exotic Drop
> Play Clockwork Chaos content for a chance at the exotic Twisted Watchwork Portal Device Recipe.
> The recipe requires a level 400 artificer. The ingredients are 50 Watchwork Sprockets, 50 Bowls of Salsa, 1 Unidentified Dye, and 1 Glob of Dark Matter.
> The Twisted Watchwork Portal Device is a single-use consumable that teleports the user to a random place in Tyria. The destination may be very rewarding, very dangerous, both, or anywhere in between.


Now that sounds like a little random fun









New finisher... 46 new mini's.. zodiac weaps from gw1.. cashgrab!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Now that sounds like a little random fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New finisher... 46 new mini's.. zodiac weaps from gw1.. cashgrab!


Some of which I'd be willing to buy.

READ: I want that new finisher!!!!


----------



## sprower

Now this is what I'm talking about... straight from the spoiler free guide...
Quote:


> By completing the meta achievement for the Clockwork Chaos release, you will be awarded an Infinite Watchknight Tonic. This transformation can only be used once every 30 minutes, *but it does not lock your skills, which means you can fight while transformed!*


More of this


----------



## Unstableiser

I chose to not collect the tokens for the watch-work shoulders and got the secret stash boxes instead, I made the right choice, my first box had the skin in it Unfortunately I can't connect to the game right now.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I chose to not collect the tokens for the watch-work shoulders and got the secret stash boxes instead, I made the right choice, my first box had the skin in it.


Same here. I think it looks great on my alt engie with aetherblade armor.























The resolution of the skin though... it seems very poor. Maybe because it's a bit over sized on the charr.


----------



## AblueXKRS

So when are the gathering tools supposed to hit ht market again?

Ain't seen em yet...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So when are the gathering tools supposed to hit ht market again?
> 
> Ain't seen em yet...


Starting on the anniversary of GW2's release which iirc was..august..28th?


----------



## Unstableiser

The 31st I believe, not logical I know.


----------



## Shaba

I noticed that gold to gem exchange was at like 5 gold per 100 last night. too rich for my blood.

also, the zodiac GS looks awesome! it is my favorite one!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Gotta be honest. Don't care for any of those zodiac weapon skins or that shoulder piece. But then again, could jsut be that they totally clash with the armor/weapon schemes of my current characters.









I'm liking the new update. Tons of loot all over the place. Easy way to make some money. Kill the champions!


----------



## Unstableiser

I like it I like how the sun is occluded as well.


----------



## King Lycan

This new living event is crazy the money is good but damn overflow servers


----------



## Rickles

I just can't bring myself to level my warrior from 78


----------



## Shaba

How are yall making good money on it? I have not had a chance to try the content. I am always looking for a way to make good cash


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> How are yall making good money on it? I have not had a chance to try the content. I am always looking for a way to make good cash


Find the Aetherblade spawns, they'll spawn several champions, and what isn't a champ is a veteran. Then there's the Aetherblade Pirate Captain which also drops good loot at the champion level.


----------



## Unstableiser

Loot... everywhere







I have to empty my bags after every spawn almost.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Find the Aetherblade spawns, they'll spawn several champions, and what isn't a champ is a veteran. Then there's the Aetherblade Pirate Captain which also drops good loot at the champion level.


Thanks!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> How are yall making good money on it? I have not had a chance to try the content. I am always looking for a way to make good cash


Basically go to one of the events in a map when they spawn every hour and kill everything! (there will be tons of events within said map). Expect a full inventory full of loot quickly. Plus killing several champions will yield champion loot.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Basically go to one of the events in a map when they spawn every hour and kill everything! (there will be tons of events within said map). Expect a full inventory full of loot quickly. Plus killing several champions will yield champion loot.


I have a feeling that Anet will nerf the drops because heaven forbid people make money in the game without playing the TP


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I have a feeling that Anet will nerf the drops because heaven forbid people make money in the game without playing the TP


I don't think they will nerf it, considering this is a living story event and will not be a permanent thing. maybe it's just me, but I haven't been making more than a couple of gold per event. This however is because I'm not selling everything i get. If I remember correctly,you can make a similar amount of gold by running dungeons within the same amount of time.

I don't see any reason for them to nerf the event.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I don't think they will nerf it, considering this is a living story event and will not be a permanent thing. maybe it's just me, but I haven't been making more than a couple of gold per event. This however is because I'm not selling everything i get. If I remember correctly,you can make a similar amount of gold by running dungeons within the same amount of time.
> 
> I don't see any reason for them to nerf the event.


You are probably right. There is always that chance at a precursor drop from the events (if the loot tables are the same) so the crazy invasions could be more profitable in that respect. I do see what you are saying though. I didn't take into account the fact that the yield is close to that of a dungeon. Well, I retract my pessimism.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I don't think they will nerf it, considering this is a living story event and will not be a permanent thing. maybe it's just me, but I haven't been making more than a couple of gold per event. This however is because I'm not selling everything i get. If I remember correctly,you can make a similar amount of gold by running dungeons within the same amount of time.
> 
> I don't see any reason for them to nerf the event.


The invasions are actually going to be permanent content that just happen less frequently once this particular living story is over


----------



## Nomad692000

Man I miss playing GW2, haven't played in about a month. Waiting on ASUS to send my replacement M5G. Board went and took the cpu with it.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Man I miss playing GW2, haven't played in about a month. Waiting on ASUS to send my replacement M5G. Board went and took the cpu with it.


Would it help you some if I posted pictures of my ele for you to see?


----------



## sprower

Molten Alliance Mining Pick is up in the gem shop


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Molten Alliance Mining Pick is up in the gem shop


*buys twelve*


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Would it help you some if I posted pictures of my ele for you to see?


Na I think that might make it worse.







They need to port this over to linux also


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Na I think that might make it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to port this over to linux also


Have you tried running it with Wine?


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Have you tried running it with Wine?


Yea tried it, I'm on a socket 775 with a 9600 gso an its not very smooth (didn't want to unmount my water block on my HD6950's and put the stock cooler on). Just got my new M5G in and my Processor should be here on the 1st, so I should be up and running soon. At least I got 7 new Mastiff puppies to keep me occupied. Anybody wants one, Free shipping







j/k


----------



## AblueXKRS

I think it might be time to start our GW1 group....


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I think it might be time to start our GW1 group....


Too late, everyone left to go play FFXIV D: . Also why now of all times?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Too late, everyone left to go play FFXIV D: . Also why now of all times?


Derps.

Because I'm home with my own computer with GW1 now.

I can go alone, I don't mind...


----------



## mrsmiles

I can join you! Although I don't really need any more HoM points.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thelamacmdr

*sigh* I'll start reinstalling GW when I get home from school later -_-. Which campaign should we start from? Nightfall, Factions or Prophecies?

Also! :
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/releases/september-03-2013/

Crafting ascended weapons, Legendary updates, new weapon skins from SAB..and Super Adventure Box is coming back!! yaaaay

Aaaaand


Spoiler: Can You Guess?!



We're removing Magic Find as an equipment stat. Instead, your Magic Find will now be an account-wide bonus that applies to all of your characters. You can boost your account's Magic Find using Essences of Luck, which can be earned by salvaging Fine or Masterwork items.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So what does that mean for people with magic find in their equipment? Are they changing that stat to something else? I don't have any in mine, but was just curious.

And now I'm all nostalgic for GW1. Thanks









Edit: Also at work, so apologise if in the article.


----------



## mrsmiles

They make legendary weapons worth getting now, never planned on getting one but now the long road to crafting one begins, also a good idea to start stocking up on crafting mats to max to 500.

I think it should be NF->EOTN->Factions->Proph.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So what does that mean for people with magic find in their equipment? Are they changing that stat to something else? I don't have any in mine, but was just curious.
> 
> And now I'm all nostalgic for GW1. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also at work, so apologise if in the article.


Doesn't look like there are any specifics about what happens to the equipment but they made it account bound as they stated and you can increase your magic find with items that you get from salvaging fine and masterwork equipment. Suddenly that unlimited use salvage kit is looking nice o.o. I'll probably end up getting the mining pick and axe with unlim uses for sure though since it'll be both convenient and help out in the craft to lvl 500. I find this really annoying though because I spent quite a bit of time and effort getting those celestial daggers only for them to pull this on me Q_Q


----------



## Sir Beregond

I see...Yeah I'm tempted to get the salvage kit as well, but it bugs me that after spending the gems it still costs 3 copper a use (which is cheaper than buying regular salvage kits) but still.


----------



## dr.evil

now my goals will be ascended weapons and one legendary weapons for me







i hope they make some ascended armor set or legendary armor set


----------



## JRuxGaming

Hello guys,
I just started playing Guild Wars 2 with my friend on Jade Quarry. I am currently a level 14 Guardian named Radnoft. Add me if you would like.








Cheers,
JRux


----------



## Unstableiser

Finally I can do something with the 2000 ori ingots I've stocked up on


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Finally I can do something with the 2000 ori ingots I've stocked up on




I got 2 stacks of ingots for my legendary. I've sold all my others. Guess I need to stock up again.


----------



## rgrwng

i have not played for 3 weeks, as the content has not really interested me, and did not bring any long term goals with it that i looked forward to (besides achievement points/chests, laurels, gem store items, and occasional mini-character). when does the 500 crafting level start happening, as well as the ascended items i could craft?

i uninstalled the game, but will probably install it again once the new crafting and gear tier starts. i look forward to future Guild Wars 2 content emails, hoping they can interest me again.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i have not played for 3 weeks, as the content has not really interested me, and did not bring any long term goals with it that i looked forward to (besides achievement points/chests, laurels, gem store items, and occasional mini-character). when does the 500 crafting level start happening, as well as the ascended items i could craft?
> 
> i uninstalled the game, but will probably install it again once the new crafting and gear tier starts. i look forward to future Guild Wars 2 content emails, hoping they can interest me again.


3 september, start i am already stocking more becouse i stop at some point


----------



## Vedyl

Hey guys








I come bearing a question.
If i could get this game for 30$, should i go for it?

Can you name some of the Pros and Cons of the game?
How's the grinding?
Storyline and quests?
How fun is it fighting? Is it just repetitive rotation or situation based skillcasting?
How's the fanbase?

Be honest with the cons please...

Your input much appreciated


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vedyl*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come bearing a question.
> If i could get this game for 30$, should i go for it?
> 
> Can you name some of the Pros and Cons of the game?
> How's the grinding?
> Storyline and quests?
> How fun is it fighting? Is it just repetitive rotation or situation based skillcasting?
> How's the fanbase?
> 
> Be honest with the cons please...
> 
> Your input much appreciated


I'd say it's definitely worth $30 to almost anyone.

There's not really any grinding to level. You will still have to try to level and do more than just your personal story though. And if you don't like doing that stuff, then it'll probably feel kinda grindy, but not so much as other games.

Story and most quests are great.

Technically you can just run in and press buttons for a lot of things as long as there's a group, but that doesn't mean you're doing your part or even being really useful. It is fun though, and you will want to use different skill sets and weapons for different things, but within that skill/weapon set, you're mostly going to be using the same rotations.

Community is actually pretty great. You'll always have the occasional trolls in map chats and such though. (Note: avoid the official forums)

As for cons:

There's almost always going to be bugs in updates, but they seem to have gotten much less severe.

In attempting to get rid of the "trinity" (tank, healer, and DPS) they kinda just left us with the DPS option with tacked on options like extra tankiness or some support capabilities. But this still works pretty well.

If you really just want to do one thing endgame, then there probably won't be enough to keep you unless maybe that thing is WvW. It is more made for people who want to be doing several things once they're 80 like working towards legendaries/unique exotics, WvW, dungeons, and world completion.


----------



## dr.evil

the end game is vastly i dont play every day becouse of work and to me is a lot to do now more with the adition of ascended weapon and better legendary weapons and on future i expect armor set ascended and legendary so is on. still plenty of thing to do







is good, cons: every game has is bug!


----------



## Vedyl

Thank you two








And sorry for making you write so much Millillion.

One more thing, im not sure what my hd4670 will say about this, it was kinda laggish on my 5670, coming from a guy who usually plays at 25-30fps...
Will it be unplayable without an upgrade?

If not then ill be getting this...

+rep to both


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vedyl*
> 
> Thank you two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for making you write so much Millillion.
> 
> One more thing, im not sure what my hd4670 will say about this, it was kinda laggish on my 5670, coming from a guy who usually plays at 25-30fps...
> Will it be unplayable without an upgrade?
> 
> If not then ill be getting this...
> 
> +rep to both


You should be able to play it pretty well on a 4670 with low-medium settings.


----------



## Vedyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> You should be able to play it pretty well on a 4670 with low-medium settings.


Thanks mate









Just remebered i could also ask my brother, he played it about 17hours a day when it came out, he hit the level cap in 3 days, he was so into it i couldnt get more then 3 words out of him.
But then he sold the game.
Im kinda glad he did.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> *sigh* I'll start reinstalling GW when I get home from school later -_-. Which campaign should we start from? Nightfall, Factions or Prophecies?


Yay, friends! <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Crafting ascended weapons, Legendary updates, new weapon skins from SAB..and Super Adventure Box is coming back!! yaaaay]


I am going to spend the entire time it's there crying my eyes out and running it over and over and over and over...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> They make legendary weapons worth getting now, never planned on getting one but now the long road to crafting one begins, also a good idea to start stocking up on crafting mats to max to 500.
> 
> I think it should be NF->EOTN->Factions->Proph.


Def start with NF, since we need to unlock our EotNs first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I see...Yeah I'm tempted to get the salvage kit as well, but it bugs me that after spending the gems it still costs 3 copper a use (which is cheaper than buying regular salvage kits) but still.


The price for using a basic salvage kit is a mere 3.5 copper per use... if you buy the endless one, you're saving a piddly half a copper there. At 5000 salvages, that's a saving of 2.5 silver...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Finally I can do something with the 2000 ori ingots I've stocked up on


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> *sigh* I'll start reinstalling GW when I get home from school later -_-. Which campaign should we start from? Nightfall, Factions or Prophecies?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, friends! <3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Crafting ascended weapons, Legendary updates, new weapon skins from SAB..and Super Adventure Box is coming back!! yaaaay]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to spend the entire time it's there crying my eyes out and running it over and over and over and over...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> They make legendary weapons worth getting now, never planned on getting one but now the long road to crafting one begins, also a good idea to start stocking up on crafting mats to max to 500.
> 
> I think it should be NF->EOTN->Factions->Proph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def start with NF, since we need to unlock our EotNs first.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I see...Yeah I'm tempted to get the salvage kit as well, but it bugs me that after spending the gems it still costs 3 copper a use (which is cheaper than buying regular salvage kits) but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The price for using a basic salvage kit is a mere 3.5 copper per use... if you buy the endless one, you're saving a piddly half a copper there. At 5000 salvages, that's a saving of 2.5 silver...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Finally I can do something with the 2000 ori ingots I've stocked up on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

when are we going to start?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> when are we going to start?


Any time you like. I'm good for whenever. I completed the Clockwork Chaos meta achievement last night and I'm not going anywhere near the Gauntlet again, so I have no pressing reason to play GW2 until the SAB comes back... except for dailies, which only take 20-30 minutes anyway.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ah yeah for all of you with Magic Find armor currently equipped:
Quote:


> Hey all, no worries, we got you covered.
> Weapons, armor and trinkets with magic find will become account bound, lose their current stats and will gain the ability to be double-clicked to select one of several stat options depending on the item.
> For example, if you have an Explorer's Pearl Staff, you can now double-click it to change it to any other crafting stat.
> We will have a blog post about it with more extensive information as well, keep an eye on the website.
> 
> -Martin Kerstein (Some guy from ANet)


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Ah yeah for all of you with Magic Find armor currently equipped:


I kinda liked the ability to get 200 MF at will. I hope it is easy to stack up the MF with the update.


----------



## FLCLimax

Legendaries seem more appealing now.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Right?! I'm so excited to be able to swap my staff stats at will..it might actually feel more ..legendary. Quick swap from tanky to DPS staff havoc at will? Yesssss


----------



## G3RG

How alive is this game still?

I was hardcore into gw1, preordered 2, played it a while and then got busy with life... haven't touched it since last December.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> How alive is this game still?
> 
> I was hardcore into gw1, preordered 2, played it a while and then got busy with life... haven't touched it since last December.


It's still alive. They keep coming out with content but it still feels like a casual style MMO to me. I can't really stand playing for long periods of time. I also find the WvWvW to be extremely terrible so I kind of just run around do events, dungeons or instanced PvP or whatever.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> It's still alive. They keep coming out with content but it still feels like a casual style MMO to me. I can't really stand playing for long periods of time. I also find the WvWvW to be extremely terrible so I kind of just run around do events, dungeons or instanced PvP or whatever.


How is it compared to launch week?


----------



## FLCLimax

when they were hyping their china beta a few weeks ago they said there were over 2 million active players on a weekly basis, which seems accurate although average play session times are low. It's definitely nowhere near the dropoff that some of the more vocal uh...characters hoped it would be.


----------



## G3RG

Yea, I just logged in and played a bit. 3gb update lol.

I'm level 30 still but there are still atleast a few people running around everywhere I went to which is good.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yup, the new update means it's time for me to finally get around to farming that second Incinerator of mine...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Oh yeah for those of you that are planning on playing guild wars. I highly recommend letting the client preload all of the areas and what not using the Target : -image in your shortcuts and just letting it download everything to save yourself on load times. I'm going to be making my Paragon/Monk later today ^_^


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Oh yeah for those of you that are planning on playing guild wars. I highly recommend letting the client preload all of the areas and what not using the Target : -image in your shortcuts and just letting it download everything to save yourself on load times. I'm going to be making my Paragon/Monk later today ^_^


what's your name on gw1?>


----------



## thelamacmdr

*cough* Not Tosaka *cough*

I also decided on the spur of the moment to make an Elementalist/paragon instead XD


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> *cough* Not Tosaka *cough*
> 
> I also decided on the spur of the moment to make an Elementalist/paragon instead XD


didn't see that one coming


----------



## Liman23

Saw the gw1 trilogy for 29.00 on amazon.

The worlds on GW1.... Which world would we be on?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Saw the gw1 trilogy for 29.00 on amazon.
> 
> The worlds on GW1.... Which world would we be on?


Starting in Nightfall.


----------



## G3RG

You guys gonna rush through nightfall? I wouldn't mind joining you guys... but I work a lot so I'd only be available in the evenings.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> You guys gonna rush through nightfall? I wouldn't mind joining you guys... but I work a lot so I'd only be available in the evenings.


Yeah we're going to try and power level up to 20 and then bump out our HoM achievements for points in GW2







I'm thinking of having set days throughout the week that we can get together for a couple hours or so and play GW1. I'm not sure who will be joining us but I made a guild in the game just like GW2 so give me info and I shall send out invites when I have more money.


----------



## G3RG

Shai tan elemental, I can give you the money for an invite lol. I've got more than enough.... how many of you guys are there now?


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm totally in.

I'll be honest I have no idea how to guild or mail in GW1, though.

The once a week sounds good too, since work and school just restarted for me...

My GW1 char name is Dave Blue. Yah. Lame. Woo!

Once I've earned enough money, I can pay back my guild invitation... if that's actually a thing?


----------



## FLCLimax

my GW1 character's name is Shyerra Hall.


----------



## sprower

Oh god why did I blow that stack of baubles on obsidian shards?!?


----------



## Mattb2e

anyone been noticing a lack of WvW participation since the latest patch? it seems like some people are doing the living story events over WvW now. I'm not sure if this is true on all servers or just mine.


----------



## Sir Beregond

No, I've noticed that too. Its not just you.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> No, I've noticed that too. Its not just you.


Oh ok, just wondering. I know we seem to be getting owned much more as they are fewer people to flip towers and camps and provide defense.


----------



## Mattb2e

Please delete, not sure why my response duplicated itself.


----------



## thelamacmdr

FA has been okay this past week. We've been up against TC this week so we were bound to lose anyways but the number of people on maps has remained the same pretty much. Those that WvW on FA..WvW and those that PvE stay PvE it would seem. If anything the last patch with the Crown Pavilion pulled more people from WvW than anything.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> If anything the last patch with the Crown Pavilion pulled more people from WvW than anything.


It was a moneymaker... Someone in this guild farmed 600g a week out of it before it was nerfed.


----------



## King Lycan

I'm down for some old GW1 action my name is Killer Lycan


----------



## thelamacmdr

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/economy-report-brace-yourself-disequilibrium-is-coming/

Just as I was getting tired of the game, I've got new goals to look forward to









To summarize:

Legendaries can swap between stats at will
Magic Find is now account bound and any armor with it will be able to switch their stats ONCE to any CRAFTING stat
Some legendaries get an update to looks ( Bifrost gets projectile, better footsteps. Dreamer gets footsteps etc etc)
Ascended weapons can be crafted and take approximately 2 weeks to craft 1. A first look at the materials required I saw some new stuff that we have to kill champions for as well as a lot of obsidian shards req, some ectoplasm and lots of T6 mats to craft from 400-500


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Dreamer gets footsteps


I may now die peacefully...









Also.. now I have no reason to make Kuzdu








Quote:


> After this change, magic find will come only from consumables, guild buffs, and *utility infusions*.


I was wondering about this.. nice to know I'll still be able to keep some MF gear lol...


----------



## Shaba

I wonder what the best item to stock up will be.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I wonder what the best item to stock up will be.


Nothing now, after the stream ecto prices shot up like 6 s


----------



## Liman23

I am wondering.... How many people upgraded from i5-2500k to i7-3770k?

I was considering it, but after researching both.... It's not worth it for me.

Yes, you get a little extra processing power but the i7 cannot run as hot nor can it be pushed as high.

I am depressed as I was looking forward to a P77 motherboard only to find that my P68 board provides 3 graphic card slots as well as ivy bride support. The P77 is a step forward but will not offer me any improved performance.

The Haswell is a disappointment to me.

On the bright side.... I can pair up another amd 7950 boost card,


----------



## FLCLimax

there is no upgrade from a 2500K for gaming, don't let anyone convince you otherwise. don't waste your money.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Yeah I went from the 2500k to the 3770k and I saw maybe 10fps in improvement. And that might only be because I managed to push the clocks on this higher than my 2500k. However, if you plan on doing other stuff that requires the extra threads then the difference was quite significant.


----------



## djriful

Oh hai guys! Been a while.

This is my cute Ele.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://www.pcgamesn.com/guildwars/arenanet-announce-wvw-seasons-show-world-whos-best

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/473/feature/7728/page/1



http://www.guildwars2hub.com/features/editorials/tequatl-sunless-rework-announcement-anniversary-bash


----------



## Unstableiser

Guess you won't be able to solo him anymore

Funny pic


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah I went from the 2500k to the 3770k and I saw maybe 10fps in improvement. And that might only be because I managed to push the clocks on this higher than my 2500k. However, if you plan on doing other stuff that requires the extra threads then the difference was quite significant.


Yea... Sometimes you get a very clockable chip.. sometimes you don't.


----------



## AblueXKRS

MOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! /shatner


----------



## dr.evil

ascended crafting is something from hell!!


----------



## rageofthepeon

So...I started playing against after nearly a year break and I have no idea what the hell I'm doing. Joined a champion train in queensdale, pvp'd afterwards, and overall had a blast.

One of these I'll get past level 24 on a character







.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> So...I started playing against after nearly a year break and I have no idea what the hell I'm doing. Joined a champion train in queensdale, pvp'd afterwards, and overall had a blast.
> 
> One of these I'll get past level 24 on a character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What server are you on?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> What server are you on?


Whatever server OCN is on, fort aspenwood I think?

Edit: I'm thinking about joining you guys in GW1, always wanted to play it but never had the money/time for it.


----------



## dr.evil

my norn warrior


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> my norn warrior


That's an awfully small norn...even if you're a female o.o

Also, I'm going to be busy for the next 3-4 days so I'll be either in and out of the game or not available to play at all so I'm going to postpone guild missions until Sunday probably. I also might not do Thursday's at 3 PM anymore seeing as few if any show up / need the bounty at that time.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Whatever server OCN is on, fort aspenwood I think?
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking about joining you guys in GW1, always wanted to play it but never had the money/time for it.


Aww, I am on Jade Quarry with friends. Oh well.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Aww, I am on Jade Quarry with friends. Oh well.


We have a couple guildies that are on Jade Quarry as well o.o


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Got my warrior and ranger to 80. Did a bit of spvp on ele as well. Got sick of zerg wars 2. You guys still playing ?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Got my warrior and ranger to 80. Did a bit of spvp on ele as well. Got sick of zerg wars 2. You guys still playing ?


From the daily guild log i'd say there's usually still a good 15-25 that still play every day but about 40-50 that are still active.


----------



## FLCLimax

off-topic, but wow.

http://www.businessinsider.com/23-ridiculously-unfortunate-ad-placements-ever-2013-9


----------



## AblueXKRS

Unless you are desperate for the 'Major in Enhancement' (Obtain every single item upgrade found in World 2) achievement in the SAB, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, buy the health potion upgrade.

Doing so will double the health restored, but cost five times as much (potion price raised from 5 baubles to 25 after upgrade).

The old system, one bauble equaled 20% of a heart. With the potion upgrade, one bauble is worth 8% of a heart, more than half the value lost.

Get the Master of Secrets, World 2 or Master of Baubles, World 2 achievements instead.


----------



## Unstableiser

I can't even get a single achievement point lol.


----------



## Shaba

My million dollar question:

I like the color scheme on Hronk's item set but not the stats. The stats I want are soldier which sadly, Hronks is not. Do I have to make 2 ascended weapons, 1 for color and 1 for stats then transmute them? If this is the case, I will be the saddest panda ever.









I would like to think that I don't have to do this since making ascended items is NOT as easy as exotics but if anyone knows anything, let me know!


----------



## Unstableiser

Each stat is fixed to it's own colour so I assume you will need to transmute.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> My million dollar question:
> 
> I like the color scheme on Hronk's item set but not the stats. The stats I want are soldier which sadly, Hronks is not. Do I have to make 2 ascended weapons, 1 for color and 1 for stats then transmute them? If this is the case, I will be the saddest panda ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to think that I don't have to do this since making ascended items is NOT as easy as exotics but if anyone knows anything, let me know!


Yes, you will, but actually getting to 500 in the crafting discipline is the hardest part right now, the weapons themselves just take some time and a bit of possibly doing things you wouldn't normally be doing to get some of the account bound items.


----------



## brute maniac

Does anyone know if SAB will stay after next patch? I won't have Internet until then... Yay me


----------



## thelamacmdr

Yeah it should be here for a month like content usually is. What happened to your internet and how are you online right now then? o.o


----------



## HarrisLam

havent been playing / coming in here for at least half a year now. I did not have tons of play time but I still squeezed a good 2-3 months out of it. Game was awesome when released, people everywhere helping each other and doing quests.

After that though, things went down hill for me because I was soloing the game, and the map areas beyond lv 50 were all dead, totally no one around. No matter how hard I try, I almost can't finish any missions by myself. That's when I got stuck, and when dota 2 got into my hands, I put GW2 on the shelf and never went back. I think I was either lv61 or 62 at the time. At maps around that level, like 90% of the quests can't be done by 1 person unless dude has awesome skills against crowds of monsters

Yes I was aware that WvW exists, but didn't want to do it before I hit 80 with my character, finished the story, etc. But I even failed that first goal.

So after this many months, any changes for how solo players can pull it off getting to 80 by themselves? I mean map exploring was really fun, for like a month, after 50% map exploration things start to get tough and I just act like lost person in desert, walking everywhere for no reason other than to admire the scenes. Did help leveling up but not by much really. Did try to craft a bit but never got the hang of it (got to like lv100 for jewelry, or something. Wanted to try crafting the inventory bag one too but it was so hard to keep track of which monster drop what material lol)

I've always wanted to go back to this game. Love the graphics, especially the character models, system is great, but I just can't do it if I can't play most content by myself. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AblueXKRS

So... if you have the nerves for it, Tribulation Mode is a better way to get weapon skins than regular levels.

As it is now, if you run all 6 normal levels and both bonus levels every day, you get 14 bubbles a day. Maybe, if you gather all the bauble digs and chests and use those to buy more bubbles, you get 18 a day. If you just go straight for the chests, that's 4 days per weapon skin. With bauble digs, that's 3 days per skin.

If you run both worlds (World 1, Zones 1, 2, and 3, and World 2, Zones 1, 2, and 3) of Tribulation Mode, that's two weapon skins a day (each Zone gives a quarter of a Mystic Forge recipe for a special Super Skin weapon), albeit twice the gold price of a regular one (The fourth ingredient of the recipe is a 2g item you buy from Moto). They don't cost any Bubbles, though, and you still get bubbles from Tribulation Mode.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Tell me this doesn't look like a massive lightsabre



















Green is a much better color for some of these weapons than blue... I'd never use a blue super skin greatsword... but green... oh yes.

I'm gonna get a little pile of green swords, too


----------



## Millillion

But what about when the red and/or purple skins come out?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> But what about when the red and/or purple skins come out?


I'll get those too! xP

As soon as a guide for W2 tribulation mode is finished, I'll be farming that for items as well. Maybe... W2.3 is still tear-inducingly painful as it is...


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Tell me this doesn't look like a massive lightsabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green is a much better color for some of these weapons than blue... I'd never use a blue super skin greatsword... but green... oh yes.
> 
> I'm gonna get a little pile of green swords, too


star wars episode VIi should make this on the movie


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Yeah it should be here for a month like content usually is. What happened to your internet and how are you online right now then? o.o


I just moved and I won't get cable or Internet set up at my new place until next week. So I'm stuck with my phone for Internet access.

I only asked because I thought the next patch was about tequalti which isn't related to sab at all


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Next patch is about Tequatl, but it's due on the 17th. As for SAB, A.net stated it'll be here til the first content patch of october, which is due on the 2nd afaik.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Next patch is about Tequatl, but it's due on the 17th. As for SAB, A.net stated it'll be here til the first content patch of october, which is due on the 2nd afaik.


That's 21 more days.

And my keyboard died totally tonight...


----------



## Mattb2e

anyone have any info in the next patch? Or is Tequatl the only thing that has been mentioned so far?

next month is going to be tough, because I'm gonna wanna do the PVE content, but I also need to do WvW because that's when the season begins.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Pretty much all the bosses got beefed up, but Tequatl is on a whole new level. Can't say more coz I'd be violating a NDA.
You can check the official wiki for a few more details, but you won't find a detailed list of everything that's in the patch there.


----------



## Ghoxt

While the Queens Jubilee, and Scarlet Living world events made my head spin with the A.D.H.D farming of Champions, I'm wondering who can keep that grinding pace up for long. I may have burnt out.

If we look back 12 months, I would say the vision of the Devs have changed alot. I'm skipping the SAB events and while I peeked my head into the Adventure Box I did not try the event. Wasn't my cup of tea.

Only reason I mention any of this is because W v W is horribly broken at the moment in GW2. Ex DAoC player...I looked for something to do in PVE with some thought put into it... Seems the accountants have taken over the games direction.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I decided to create a mesmer the other day, and I came out with an interesting name, I thought you guys would like. I named her Fifty Shades O Jade.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Pretty much all the bosses got beefed up, but Tequatl is on a whole new level. Can't say more coz I'd be violating a NDA.
> You can check the official wiki for a few more details, but you won't find a detailed list of everything that's in the patch there.


i've seen the touched up destroyer boss in mount maelstrom already. can't reveal how.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> I decided to create a mesmer the other day, and I came out with an interesting name, I thought you guys would like. I named her Fifty Shades O Jade.


nice.


----------



## AblueXKRS

If I was going to create a Mace Windu character, would he be a Warrior, Guardian, or Mesmer?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> If I was going to create a Mace Windu character, would he be a Warrior, Guardian, or Mesmer?


He'd be black....

Also, how was the new maelstrom boss?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> He'd be black....
> 
> Also, how was the new maelstrom boss?


Black is easy! x3 Acquiring the purple super skins (when they come) will be less so









What's the Maelstrom? I know what it is in the Warcraft universe, but not here o.o


----------



## thelamacmdr

Mount Maelstrom is where the large dude comes and drops loot..


----------



## Milamber

Some rather old shots


----------



## AblueXKRS

Double yay










^_^


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Double yay
> 
> ^_^


Man, I'm so close to 4k AP I can taste it, but there's so many things to do that don't really get me that many like invasions, JPs, and World Bosses. Though I did go and get 5 or 6 of the tier 3 slayer achievements a couple days ago.


----------



## FLCLimax

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/gw2/October-15th-balance-skills-updates-preview/

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/community/api/API-Changes-with-upcoming-WvW-changes/first#post2831867

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Mike-Zadorojny-on-Beta-Rollout-of-Looking-for-Group-Tool/first#post2834646


----------



## eXe.Lilith

A lot of nice changes in this upcoming balance patch.

- Bringing back the good ol' GW1-style tooltips that let you know at first glance how your skill is affected by traits is something that has been begged for by players since release so it's nice they implement it.
- The targeting change makes sense with all the QQ there's been on the official forums since they've added the chests.
- Dunno about the floaters change, I'll probably stick with the old system
- Ground targeting change is really big for WvW with blast finishers
- Launch change yeah it's nothing too big
- Pet change because rangers QQed too much (but were right to do so as they were underpowered)

Playing a thief mainly, I'm happy they're nerfing Flanking Strikes as it was way overpowered and thus many started abusing this to make some encounters a lot easier than they should have been.


----------



## FLCLimax

ROFL


----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh my


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Man, I'm so close to 4k AP I can taste it, but there's so many things to do that don't really get me that many like invasions, JPs, and World Bosses. Though I did go and get 5 or 6 of the tier 3 slayer achievements a couple days ago.


Jumping puzzles are a great source of AP if you don't already have most of them. Every puzzle is 10ap. When I first discovered that, I had about 30 that I had not done, so I just spent four or five hours doing them all. 300ap in two days.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Man, I'm so close to 4k AP I can taste it, but there's so many things to do that don't really get me that many like invasions, JPs, and World Bosses. Though I did go and get 5 or 6 of the tier 3 slayer achievements a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping puzzles are a great source of AP if you don't already have most of them. Every puzzle is 10ap. When I first discovered that, I had about 30 that I had not done, so I just spent four or five hours doing them all. 300ap in two days.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have 33 of them done I think, and I know of a couple (looking at you Scavengers Chasm), that I may never do.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm gonna livestream some SAB Tribulation mode... if anyone wants to see what a whore it is.

http://www.livestream.com/myasasisonfire

I'll probably be here for a couple hours from now.

I will be listening to a podcast in the background. You might want to mute it if you drop by.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Starting World 2...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Couple hours from now..stream is offline you noob.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Couple hours from now..stream is offline you noob.


An hour and a half nobody came... you must have arrived about 10 minutes after I split >_<.

You can see what I had here: http://www.livestream.com/myasasisonfire/video?clipId=pla_87e2d445-fbcf-4973-8d38-d135573d7eca

If you're THAT interested...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Heavy armor needs new movement sounds. Now it just sounds like Samwside Gamgee with a pile of pots and pans clucking around.


----------



## AblueXKRS

gaise post moar

I've got 56 of the 2000 pieces of T6 mats I need for a legendary >_<.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Has anyone else played Tribulation mode in the SAB yet?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Nope, after stepping into SAB once I never went back x.x I never did it the first time around either but something about the new worlds just appeals to me even less than before.

I heard the new Tequila patch is out now though so I might actually try the content this time around..we'll see..

I haven't logged on yet but has anyone gotten access to the LFG tool beta? Kind of hoping I did cuase that would be awesome for WVW


----------



## King Lycan

Tequila is near impossible l've only manage to get to about 75% health


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Nope, after stepping into SAB once I never went back x.x I never did it the first time around either but something about the new worlds just appeals to me even less than before.


I think that I'm going to put it on hold until I have all the Tequila achievements and title, now...

I have enough coins for 5 Storm Wiz and 7 King Toad weapons... that's enough, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I heard the new Tequila patch is out now though so I might actually try the content this time around..we'll see..


Wait and see. It needs to be fixed, first. See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I haven't logged on yet but has anyone gotten access to the LFG tool beta? Kind of hoping I did cuase that would be awesome for WVW


Not yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Tequila is near impossible l've only manage to get to about 75% health


The devs had to use server commands to beat him during their demonstration livestream, he was so tough. I don't think it's possible yet.


----------



## Shaba

I am really happy that Tequ is so freaking hard! I have not had a chance to fight him yet but it makes me happy to see that a massive zerg cant just "dps him down". I hope they don't nerf the boss fight but only add more time to kill him. If they overhaul all the dragons like this and super buff their rewards then world battles could become epic and worth it!


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Tequila is near impossible l've only manage to get to about 75% health


black gate already kill him, i cant go online becouse of work but i would like to take the figth thats how the dragons should be they are the bad guys no just a dragon.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Man...congrats to Blackgate on killing him. In the fights I've done, which mostly ended up in overflows, we never got Taco below 85-90% health.

I really enjoy SAB. I tried my first tribulation mode map Monday. It was a lot of fun. Hard, but fun.


----------



## dr.evil

we made it almost to 50% then out of time


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh god


----------



## yawa

A little weirded out with performance in this game. I got my fx 8350 at 4.9 ghz and my gtx 670 bios locked at 1280 mhz and no matter my settings I get horrigmfic frame rate drops at 60% to 74% gpu usage. I know the game is somewhat unoptimized ( as all MMOs are ) but I figured I'd at least get it up to 100% usage.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> A little weirded out with performance in this game. I got my fx 8350 at 4.9 ghz and my gtx 670 bios locked at 1280 mhz and no matter my settings I get horrigmfic frame rate drops at 60% to 74% gpu usage. I know the game is somewhat unoptimized ( as all MMOs are ) but I figured I'd at least get it up to 100% usage.


Welcome to Glitch Wars 2, where high end rigs suffer. It may be an engine issue, I have heard they used the same engine as the first Guild Wars game, while I don't know if thats legit it would certainly be quite dated if that were true. Even WoW has DX11 support at this point, I think the devs at Arenanet should consider updating the engine, as it would provide better performance across the board.

The real performance hogs of the game are large PVE events, and large groups in WvWvW.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> A little weirded out with performance in this game. I got my fx 8350 at 4.9 ghz and my gtx 670 bios locked at 1280 mhz and no matter my settings I get horrigmfic frame rate drops at 60% to 74% gpu usage. I know the game is somewhat unoptimized ( as all MMOs are ) but I figured I'd at least get it up to 100% usage.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Glitch Wars 2, where high end rigs suffer. It may be an engine issue, I have heard they used the same engine as the first Guild Wars game, while I don't know if thats legit it would certainly be quite dated if that were true. Even WoW has DX11 support at this point, I think the devs at Arenanet should consider updating the engine, as it would provide better performance across the board.
> 
> The real performance hogs of the game are large PVE events, and large groups in WvWvW.
Click to expand...

According to Wiki, it is technically the same engine, but it's been heavily modified/updated.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yep that sounds about right. I'll lag in WvW or extremely large zergs of people in PvE invasions or champ farming if I don't turn down the character quality/limit settings.


----------



## FLCLimax

http://dulfy.net/2013/09/24/gw2-twilight-assault-coming-october-1/

http://gamingphanatic.com/2013/09/24/18351/


----------



## AblueXKRS

So... even though Armorsmithing maxes out at 400, not 500... getting to 400 now only raises you 7 levels... *sigh*


----------



## Shaba

I just watned to make sure everyone knew that I have been getting phishing emails lately regarding GW2. Everyone be aware of these. It looks like they got my email off this site somehow since this is the only place i talk about GW2. Don't get suckered into giving your info away. Friendly warning


----------



## EyiLearnsToRock

hi guys

has anyone tried to inject sweetFX to further beautify this game? can i get banned for doing that?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyiLearnsToRock*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> has anyone tried to inject sweetFX to further beautify this game? can i get banned for doing that?


Try here, someone has done it...
http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/74587-guild-wars-2-and-sweet-fx-performance/


----------



## thelamacmdr

http://pastebin.com/Bq4R8CMU

My own pastebin for the current sweetfx settings that I use.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Just a heads up for everyone that's been in the GW2 OCN guild.

We Who Overclock is going to be disbanding as of Monday Oct 7th. The guild is about 400 days old and it's showing it's age. Less and less people are logging on each day as new games come out and life happens. A lot have noticed this already and begun migrating to other guilds / stopped playing entirely. Those that do log on have trouble responding to simple "hello"s let alone calls for guild missions. Watching only 1 person respond to others is heartbreaking and quite literally breaks my day. So it's quits.

That being said it's been a fantastic year and was well worth spending with all of you. Can't have picked a better guild to spend over 2000 hours with honestly. I was planning on closing down on Friday but I figured it was a better idea to activate all of the upgrades for everyone and whatnot first. Maybe if anyone shows up we can have a last set of guild missions or something too.

I'll still be around GW2 plenty enough and I have almost all 180 of you added to my friends list so it shouldn't be too hard to find me. My name is also never going to change so there's that too. Any questions or whatnot you can still send me a PM on here, send me a message on steam or in game mail and I'll send you insults, food, dungeon runs, wvw whatever.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Just a heads up for everyone that's been in the GW2 OCN guild.
> 
> We Who Overclock is going to be disbanding as of Monday Oct 7th. The guild is about 400 days old and it's showing it's age. Less and less people are logging on each day as new games come out and life happens. A lot have noticed this already and begun migrating to other guilds / stopped playing entirely. Those that do log on have trouble responding to simple "hello"s let alone calls for guild missions. Watching only 1 person respond to others is heartbreaking and quite literally breaks my day. So it's quits.
> 
> That being said it's been a fantastic year and was well worth spending with all of you. Can't have picked a better guild to spend over 2000 hours with honestly. I was planning on closing down on Friday but I figured it was a better idea to activate all of the upgrades for everyone and whatnot first. Maybe if anyone shows up we can have a last set of guild missions or something too.
> 
> I'll still be around GW2 plenty enough and I have almost all 180 of you added to my friends list so it shouldn't be too hard to find me. My name is also never going to change so there's that too. Any questions or whatnot you can still send me a PM on here, send me a message on steam or in game mail and I'll send you insults, food, dungeon runs, wvw whatever.


really? thats a shame, is there a particular guild others are going to move to? the only guild im a part of was this one would love to get into another guild though.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> really? thats a shame, is there a particular guild others are going to move to? the only guild im a part of was this one would love to get into another guild though.


me too i sitll play at nigth and i only chat with ocn guild







make a new one


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Just a heads up for everyone that's been in the GW2 OCN guild.
> 
> We Who Overclock is going to be disbanding as of Monday Oct 7th. The guild is about 400 days old and it's showing it's age. Less and less people are logging on each day as new games come out and life happens. A lot have noticed this already and begun migrating to other guilds / stopped playing entirely. Those that do log on have trouble responding to simple "hello"s let alone calls for guild missions. Watching only 1 person respond to others is heartbreaking and quite literally breaks my day. So it's quits.
> 
> That being said it's been a fantastic year and was well worth spending with all of you. Can't have picked a better guild to spend over 2000 hours with honestly. I was planning on closing down on Friday but I figured it was a better idea to activate all of the upgrades for everyone and whatnot first. Maybe if anyone shows up we can have a last set of guild missions or something too.
> 
> I'll still be around GW2 plenty enough and I have almost all 180 of you added to my friends list so it shouldn't be too hard to find me. My name is also never going to change so there's that too. Any questions or whatnot you can still send me a PM on here, send me a message on steam or in game mail and I'll send you insults, food, dungeon runs, wvw whatever.


Well, I for one want to raise my hypothetical glass to Tosaka. I am sure it is not easy to run a guild but he has done a fantastic job. Despite being ban happy, he has been a good guild leader and internet friend. Thanks Tos for taking the time to invest in a bunch of people you will never meet and probably do not know. Take care man! I hope to see you around GW2 and OCN. It has been a good run and thanks for the initial guild invite. If you get into any other game, hit me up on here and let me know.









cheers!


----------



## AlphaStatus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Just a heads up for everyone that's been in the GW2 OCN guild.
> 
> We Who Overclock is going to be disbanding as of Monday Oct 7th. The guild is about 400 days old and it's showing it's age. Less and less people are logging on each day as new games come out and life happens. A lot have noticed this already and begun migrating to other guilds / stopped playing entirely. Those that do log on have trouble responding to simple "hello"s let alone calls for guild missions. Watching only 1 person respond to others is heartbreaking and quite literally breaks my day. So it's quits.
> 
> That being said it's been a fantastic year and was well worth spending with all of you. Can't have picked a better guild to spend over 2000 hours with honestly. I was planning on closing down on Friday but I figured it was a better idea to activate all of the upgrades for everyone and whatnot first. Maybe if anyone shows up we can have a last set of guild missions or something too.
> 
> I'll still be around GW2 plenty enough and I have almost all 180 of you added to my friends list so it shouldn't be too hard to find me. My name is also never going to change so there's that too. Any questions or whatnot you can still send me a PM on here, send me a message on steam or in game mail and I'll send you insults, food, dungeon runs, wvw whatever.





I'm sorry to hear that. After all the effort we put in to purchase all those upgrades it kind of seems a waste to disband it.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. After all the effort we put in to purchase all those upgrades it kind of seems a waste to disband it.


^This... I thought kicking Zen for no good reason was your last bad move.. zip nada no more bad moves...









People are taking a break.. so what? Also... Last I checked you could join more than 1 guild.

Guild mission rewards are hardly worth walking away from the TP..

People not responding is breaking your heart? Paaaaaalease..









Anyway you know sooner than later there will be dat xpac and who the hell are we all goin to enjoy it with then?









Whatever though. It's your baby. Do as you wish... tho completely unnecessary.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> really? thats a shame, is there a particular guild others are going to move to? the only guild im a part of was this one would love to get into another guild though.


Same, OCN is the only guild I'm in other than my guild bank and Teq zerg guild.


----------



## mrsmiles

suggest passing on guild leadership to someone else (thats willing) that way you can leave and move on to some other guild without worrying about drama or w/e and managing the guild, at least this way those that only have this guild can stay together and still play/talk.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> suggest passing on guild leadership to someone else (thats willing) that way you can leave and move on to some other guild without worrying about drama or w/e and managing the guild, at least this way those that only have this guild can stay together and still play/talk.


I talked to Ghilv about it, the conclusion basically was to leave the guild as is. But stuff like missions and queueing up stuff is no longer a priority nor a facility of the guild. Buffs will be a consequence of the playtime people put in, not an active gold sink of mine. We now are reverting to the way OCN was before anything ever...a glorified chatroom. If 2-3 people want to step up and take responsibility as officers to lighten up the load then I can manage that and the guild can perhaps resume operations.

But you're all absolutely right and it was selfish of me. This guild is as much yours as it is mine. I can't and shouldn't be the one to take that away.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I talked to Ghilv about it, the conclusion basically was to leave the guild as is. But stuff like missions and queueing up stuff is no longer a priority nor a facility of the guild. Buffs will be a consequence of the playtime people put in, not an active gold sink of mine. We now are reverting to the way OCN was before anything ever...a glorified chatroom. If 2-3 people want to step up and take responsibility as officers to lighten up the load then I can manage that and the guild can perhaps resume operations.
> 
> But you're all absolutely right and it was selfish of me. This guild is as much yours as it is mine. I can't and shouldn't be the one to take that away.


Good call listening to me









Guilds that do missions and stuff is easy to find. A good chatroom isn't. With the limit of 5 guilds anyway it's easier to handle. I agree though, no point wasting time and gold when activity is down. But it's great logging in after a while to the same group of people.


----------



## FLCLimax

wat.


----------



## Unstableiser

heh?


----------



## AblueXKRS

screaming










second time I used the mystic toilet in two months and i get this


----------



## FLCLimax

nice.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> screaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second time I used the mystic toilet in two months and i get this


congrats. so jelly


----------



## AblueXKRS

So I stumbled into Sparkfly Fen... not a single person there. Now that Boss week is over, nobody cares about Teq any more.


----------



## Nomad692000

Wow just got my PC fixed and was lookin for a guild.


----------



## AblueXKRS

So I recently got back into playing the TP...










Today I put up more than 850 items across 80+ listings....


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So I recently got back into playing the TP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I put up more than 850 items across 80+ listings....


your picture didn't show up but that is a lot of listings and items! I wish i had the desire to sit there and play the market but i guess if i cant even motivate myself to play normal I doubt I will be able to do that. let me know how it all turns out aka how much gold you make vs how much you put invested.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So I stumbled into Sparkfly Fen... not a single person there. Now that Boss week is over, nobody cares about Teq any more.


Thats because everyone does it in overflows. Its FAR easier to organize with people you know are actively playing and not AFK.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> your picture didn't show up but that is a lot of listings and items! I wish i had the desire to sit there and play the market but i guess if i cant even motivate myself to play normal I doubt I will be able to do that. let me know how it all turns out aka how much gold you make vs how much you put invested.


I actually edited it. Yes I am that paranoid.

I think I average about 25-35% profits after fees. 100g in means 130g out. Thing is you never get 100% of the orders you place in a day filled.

It's hard to tell, with approximately 400 items still for sale, but I went from 177g to 270g in about two and a half weeks.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Placed 2,790 buy orders... o.o


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Placed 2,790 buy orders... o.o


And haven't picked any of them up, because GTA V came the next day...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Placed 2,790 buy orders... o.o


And haven't picked any of them up, because GTA V came the next day...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Placed 2,790 buy orders... o.o


And haven't picked any of them up, because GTA V came the next day...


----------



## Nomad692000

Is the giuld is active and if so are u excepting new members an which server?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> Is the giuld is active


Debatable. I haven't played in a week because GTA V, but last I checked we have 6 to 10 people on at various times every day or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> are u excepting new members


Always. I don't know who has invite privileges ATM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> which server?


Several, but the bulk of members are on Fort Aspenwood.


----------



## thelamacmdr

The guild is empty for the better part of the week with a spike of about 4-5 max each day.

Everyone has invite powers.

We are on Fort Kickass


----------



## carajean

Recently tried to get back into this game and yes the guild is pretty empty. I dont even see that many people on in game. May try and play more during the week before things get busy.


----------



## thelamacmdr

It's just a natural progression really as people get tired of the game and move on to other games. I don't recruit since it's an OCN guild and everyone here likes to upgrade constantly so we know how that goes XD


----------



## carajean

So what is the next game? I dont want to behind the times lol


----------



## thelamacmdr

I'm sure everyone is playing different things, perhaps BF4 is going to be the big thing but I'm still on GW2 daily x.x


----------



## renji1337

Anyone know how to fix?

-> Crash <-
Exception: c0000005
Memory at address 00000098 could not be read
App: Gw2.exe
Pid: 4152
Cmdline:
BaseAddr: 00400000


----------



## Pibbz

You guys need to come on over to Stormbluff Isle.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix?
> 
> -> Crash <-
> Exception: c0000005
> Memory at address 00000098 could not be read
> App: Gw2.exe
> Pid: 4152
> Cmdline:
> BaseAddr: 00400000


Is your memory OC'd? GW2 doesn't like that. If not, delete local.dat in your My Documents from GW2 and then redownload that file. It should bea bout 32 mb iirc?

FA is having a blast fighting you guys over on SBI, So I'm happy where I'm at getting loot from you all


----------



## AblueXKRS

Come back to GW2 after two weeks of GTA V, go back the the TP, and catch up on missed work...

I listed 2,000 items for sale today. kill meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Is your memory OC'd? GW2 doesn't like that. If not, delete local.dat in your My Documents from GW2 and then redownload that file. It should bea bout 32 mb iirc?
> 
> FA is having a blast fighting you guys over on SBI, So I'm happy where I'm at getting loot from you all


Bah!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey people, been a while since i posted in here. Still play GW2 alot though.

I have just created a thread looking for an EU guild, please take a look and help me out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439321/looking-for-pvx-guildwars2-eu-guild

Thanks peeps


----------



## Unstableiser

I quite like the new gas mask







Wish I put it on my Asura instead though.









They didn't completely get rid of the Jubilee tower


----------



## jacqg

I didn't know this thread existed! Is there still a US OCN guild? Active?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Nah, the guild is basically dead at this point. Most have split off after the number of members that play went to other games, myself included at this point.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey, thought i'd share two of my Tower of Nightmares runs with you all. I'm using my Asuran Ranger








One is how to do it, the other is how not to do it lol.

Enjoy


----------



## MIGhunter

Haven't played this game in forever. Jumped on tonight since FFXIV is down for the patch. What is there to do now? WHat is the level cap. What's a good server to play on?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Haven't played this game in forever. Jumped on tonight since FFXIV is down for the patch. What is there to do now? WHat is the level cap. What's a good server to play on?


Pretty much the same "stuff" as always, just a little more of it along with the regular events and updates. There's ascended weapons and armor now which give a slight boost to stats, but also infusion slots for fractals. Same level cap. Whatever server on which you can find people you know or can get to know to play with.

I'm still on a hiatus from the game, will probably pick it back up sometime within the next month or two though.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Just bought GW1 Trilogy and Eye of the North (actually bought gw1 goty instead of trilogy and wasted $20 but oh well). If anyone is still playing or working on end game stuff let me know.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Just bought GW1 Trilogy and Eye of the North (actually bought gw1 goty instead of trilogy and wasted $20 but oh well). If anyone is still playing or working on end game stuff let me know.


I still hop on GW1 every once in a while just to see what things look like. What are you working on in the game?


----------



## AblueXKRS

I just started getting back into GW2... I swept up all the 2013 Wintersday cheevos in a few hours, doing some more work on getting a legendary... with map completion. Just discovered that all the WvW realms count for that, which is supremely annoying...


----------



## Hawkman

Bought this game ages ago but could barely run it well so did not play much, finally got a 7870 and im getting acceptable frame rates but I believe my cpu (core 2 duo e6750) is still bottle necking the card as my settings arent as high as it should be. Is this game cpu intensive?

Anyways I started a elementalist on Fort Aspenwood


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> Bought this game ages ago but could barely run it well so did not play much, finally got a 7870 and im getting acceptable frame rates but I believe my cpu (core 2 duo e6750) is still bottle necking the card as my settings arent as high as it should be. Is this game cpu intensive?
> 
> Anyways I started a elementalist on Fort Aspenwood


Yes that CPU is heavily lagging you behind. I would suggest upgrading (depending on your budget ofc) Maybe if you are on a tight budget, look at getting an i3 or AMD , would be a considerable ungrade


----------



## Hawkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Yes that CPU is heavily lagging you behind. I would suggest upgrading (depending on your budget ofc) Maybe if you are on a tight budget, look at getting an i3 or AMD , would be a considerable ungrade


yeah definitely going to upgrade soon, for the mean time i'm just going to overclock this thing to the max until it runs stable for a few weeks more


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm considering getting myself a commander pin just to trick people into following me around the map and helping me bust into forts for map completion...


----------



## FLCLimax

lol, do it.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Frankly I'd rather blowtorch my nipples off. Whatever feelings of interest and goodwill WvW garnered in me during the last week were completely eradicated today; every commander on the map was a raging jackass and a moron incapable of leading. One of them gave me schtick for not switching to a hammer when he demanded his zerg to do so. As if I was going to spend a couple g on something I don't know how to use and would never use again...

I've yet to see anything that compels me to stay and learn the ins-and-outs. It's a complete waste and including WvW maps in the world completion track is the most mindbogglingly idiotic game-bound concept I've run into all year.


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## renji1337

What do you guys do to make gold, I am so poor


----------



## Gualichu04

Pretty sure the game has come to a nearly halt i got bored of it after 3 months and tried it again still boring. Did pve and pvp. I am pretty sure afte 6 years of WoW i need a new mmo breed. Maybe Elder of scrolls online.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What do you guys do to make gold, I am so poor >_</


Never end a line of text with an < on OCN; it breaks your post.

I generally play the TP. Flipping makes a good deal of money and it's a very reliable source of income.... but it takes forever to do. Especially the part where you collect your purchases and relist them... if you have too much it can take hours.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Never end a line of text with an < on OCN; it breaks your post.
> 
> I generally play the TP. Flipping makes a good deal of money and it's a very reliable source of income.... but it takes forever to do. Especially the part where you collect your purchases and relist them... if you have too much it can take hours.


Haven't had a decent connection for weeks so I can't play :/ <
Thankfully flipping on the TP doesn't take a good connection so I've been doign a bit of that too. <

Also, did you draw that picture yourself because if so...I want to commission one!!! <

I just want to see what'll happen is all.... <<<<


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Frankly I'd rather blowtorch my nipples off. Whatever feelings of interest and goodwill WvW garnered in me during the last week were completely eradicated today; every commander on the map was a raging jackass and a moron incapable of leading. One of them gave me schtick for not switching to a hammer when he demanded his zerg to do so. As if I was going to spend a couple g on something I don't know how to use and would never use again...
> 
> I've yet to see anything that compels me to stay and learn the ins-and-outs. It's a complete waste and including WvW maps in the world completion track is the most mindbogglingly idiotic game-bound concept I've run into all year.


Its funny...one of my guild mates was ranting about this a couple days ago. He always messages these kinds of commanders asking them to pay him gold. If they pay him, then they can tell him how to play. If not then they need to mind their own business.

In other news...I now have my Gift of Sunrise, Gift of Mastery and am really close to having the rest of the T6 mats needed for the Gift of Magic. Now just need Dawn lol.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Also, did you draw that picture yourself because if so...I want to commission one!!! <


I wish. There's not muhc I wouldn't do for skills like that.... my boy commissioned it for me, I went out and had it printed at 24x36. The artist was Rienlen. My boy just told me he left for France for a while, so he might be hard to get ahold of...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Its funny...one of my guild mates was ranting about this a couple days ago. He always messages these kinds of commanders asking them to pay him gold. If they pay him, then they can tell him how to play. If not then they need to mind their own business.


Good luck to him convincing them to help him take Stonemist, though


----------



## AblueXKRS

Noticed JQ was green on the last day of the week before reset... sneaked in and completed the WvW maps. Only took me two months. Only Cursed Shore left to go and I've got map completion!









So what's the quickest and easiest way to level without spending money these days?

Jeweler and Cook, though not having been extended to level 500, now only provide 7.5 levels of experience on the way to 400. For jeweler, that's not so bad, since materials are mostly pretty cheap and you can recoup about 50% of the investment if you can wait for listings to sell, but cook is still a one way 'money -> levels' process. I've got a nice Ele I like but playing the game normally with her is quite a drag, she's so damn squishy.

Been working some more on getting a Twilight... About 40% I guess?










Green = Complete
Red = Incomplete, In-progress
Orange = Incomplete, but can be completed with what I have on hand right now


----------



## thelamacmdr

:O You have your precursor already? The biggest obstacles between you and victory then are those T6 mats that suck a whole bunch x.x


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> :O You have your precursor already? The biggest obstacles between you and victory then are those T6 mats that suck a whole bunch x.x


Yeah... I got it while randomly playing the Mystic Toilet for a daily a while back. If I hadn't had Dusk dropped in my lap out of the blue I would never have started collecting the required ingredients.

So far as I see it the remaining items fall into these categories:

*Easy:*
2% World compl: 1 Day
173 Asc. Tears: 1 Day
Icy Runestones: 1 Day
100x Onys Lodestones: 1 Day (Just gonna buy the damn things, about 70g)
Gift of Dark Recipie: 1 Day (Buying)

*Medium:*
21 skill points: 2- 3 Days?
232 Globs of Ecto: 2 - 4 Weeks
230 Ori ingots: 1 - 4 Weeks

*Hard:*
Nothing

*Super Hard:*
Nothing

*omg kill me now Hard:*
Nothing

**dies*:*
Lots of T6 Mats: Forever??

Apart from buying them I've no idea where to get more T6 mats, really... I got most of what I have (I only had about 5 to 10 of each before) from the Mystic Toilet while banging out my clovers.


----------



## Mwarren

I'm thinking about picking up this game and am wondering how the end game content is compared to GW1.

Are there areas like FoW and the UW in GW2 or other high end areas where high level team work is required and each character has a specific role?

I loved the difficulty and teamwork required in GW1's end game in Hard Mode and am looking for that in GW2.


----------



## AblueXKRS

The high-level areas are sort of like that... you get ganked pretty often in Orr even if you are level 80 with exotic gear; mob density is just that high, and they ALL do lots of condition damage.

However, that's why nobody plays those maps unless they have to. I have that problem myself, now... there are a number of skill points I need to get in Cursed Shore, but they're all guarded by champions... without a large party to back me up, there's no chance in hell I can take any of them down.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm not very good with investing, am I...?

When I sold my first Super Greatsword Skin, it was 10g. Two days later it was worth 70g.
When I sold my stock of 8000 Quartz crystals, they were 80c a piece. Two days later they hit 3s a piece.
When I bought my Mini Tequatl, he was 120g. Two days later he was worth 25g.
When I bought my Spinal Blades Blueprints Scraps, they cost 70s each. Two days later they were 1s each.
When I bought my Endless Mystery Quaggan Tonic, it was 35g. 12 hours later it was 16g.

Never. Ever. Come to me for investment advice.


----------



## zymax

That's some bad investment








I just started this game, anyone has some good beginner tips ? Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## FractinJex

The WvW is fiun...but they missed the boat imo...they should've had an expansion out by now...also with several large titles being released soon such as teso...gw2 unfornatly is going to become a empty wasteland much like it is now...they let the wvw community down big and it has come back to bite them...im on blackgate and the server population has dropped dramatically in the last 2 months.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> The WvW is fiun...but they missed the boat imo...they should've had an expansion out by now...also with several large titles being released soon such as teso...gw2 unfornatly is going to become a empty wasteland much like it is now...they let the wvw community down big and it has come back to bite them...im on blackgate and the server population has dropped dramatically in the last 2 months.


As for the expansion thing: they aren't allowed to make an expansion currently, but they have said they are making expansion content and will release it even if it isn't in an expansion. Also: I've seen a lot of people who actually like GW2 WvW better than what they played of TESO, and that's saying something, especially combined with the high cost of playing TESO, I have no doubt GW2 will at least survive comfortably unless TESO goes F2P very quickly.

I wanted to like TESO so very much, but when I played the beta, it just felt like a clunky, multiplayer Skyrim with a more MMO-ish UI. Not something I would probably even spend the initial price on.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> As for the expansion thing: they aren't allowed to make an expansion currently, but they have said they are making expansion content and will release it even if it isn't in an expansion. Also: I've seen a lot of people who actually like GW2 WvW better than what they played of TESO, and that's saying something, especially combined with the high cost of playing TESO, I have no doubt GW2 will at least survive comfortably unless TESO goes F2P very quickly.
> 
> I wanted to like TESO so very much, but when I played the beta, it just felt like a clunky, multiplayer Skyrim with a more MMO-ish UI. Not something I would probably even spend the initial price on.


hmmm ive been playing gw2 since relase only wvw and have been on the top servers/guilds since launch...and know for fact most will choose teso pvp over gw2 wvw...you obv haven't talked to anyone whos actually played the large scale pvp in teso beyond lvl 10etc as its basically gw2 wvw but larger more optimized for more players and spells etc...graphics are better...the combat is imo more suitable than what gw2 class's etc currently offer...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> As for the expansion thing: they aren't allowed to make an expansion currently, but they have said they are making expansion content and will release it even if it isn't in an expansion. Also: I've seen a lot of people who actually like GW2 WvW better than what they played of TESO, and that's saying something, especially combined with the high cost of playing TESO, I have no doubt GW2 will at least survive comfortably unless TESO goes F2P very quickly.
> 
> I wanted to like TESO so very much, but when I played the beta, it just felt like a clunky, multiplayer Skyrim with a more MMO-ish UI. Not something I would probably even spend the initial price on.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm ive been playing gw2 since relase only wvw and have been on the top servers/guilds since launch...and know for fact most will choose teso pvp over gw2 wvw...you obv haven't talked to anyone whos actually played the large scale pvp in teso beyond lvl 10etc as its basically gw2 wvw but larger more optimized for more players and spells etc...graphics are better...the combat is imo more suitable than what gw2 class's etc currently offer...
Click to expand...

I will admit most of my experience of TESO WvW comes from Angry Joe's review and what I've seen a few people say, but you are the first person I've seen say something good about it.


----------



## FractinJex

all good I don't mean to hold the game on a pedestal because trust me I always find the flaw in every game lol etc but have come down off my high horse over the years....I think the nda is still on for non reviewrs if im right so I cant say a lot...however I do have several friends in the gaming industry









oh and I saw angry joes review couple days ago....he nailed it on the head explaining the pvp and even he like it lol

and from large scale pvp perspective I found it actually pretty good. im loving the size of it its massive lol...trhe castles/keeps are huge as well and harder to break into making the a keep take for of a challenge and requires organization...yes you can still prly just storm it with tons of people but the keep defense Is solid as well....I also like how you can get a horse/mount etc looks awesome with everyone on mounts and stuff....

The points system is actually very close to what gw2 has and seems good to me.

Also wanted to note about the combat style etc...some are saying it feels clumsy etc...most folks haven't even gone past level 10....everything ramps up....also the combat style imo is better for large scale pvp vs what gw2 had which was meant for arena style pvp not wvw....










all in all I ended pre ordering the imperial edition for 64 off greenmangaming...

imo after pretty much playing every mmo that has been released over the last 12 years asides from Korean ones...it want be a repeast of swtor...


----------



## AlphaStatus

The only thing that impressed me about ESO was how well their net code was optimized, especially during those huge battles with 70+ players in an area. Give ArenaNet the same budget ESO has($200+mil) and we would probably have less laggy experience in WvW. I wouldn't be surprised if ArenaNet spent less than $20 mil developing GW2.


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> The only thing that impressed me about ESO was how well their net code was optimized, especially during those huge battles with 70+ players in an area. Give ArenaNet the same budget ESO has($200+mil) and we would probably have less laggy experience in WvW. I wouldn't be surprised if ArenaNet spent less than $20 mil developing GW2.


its not always about the money involved I played dark age for a long time lol...the fact is gw2 was aimed to be a arena style pvp mmo with pvp/pve combo that = WvW

however while trying to create a small esport arena style type of play that neglected to correctly implement a lot of other features in pve and wvw...

the whole downed system is borked....the graphcs overall are nice but hindered by the game engine and therefore its a cpu bound bottleneck even for the highest end system...yes the game is free 2 play so it does have that going for it and is nice to pick up and play on and off.

As someone who played for about a year I certainly got y moneys worth and im not at all complaining as I had good times with my guild and friends and met lots of new people.









but the fact remains that free 2 play mmo;s become very boring extremely fast even with little updates here and there..which imo the events etc for pve is simply a lame carrot on stick and is there for young kid and people with 0 socials skills....

from what I have played and have seen which most haven't yet...the battlelands is simply better than gw2 wvw...and the pve is also going to be challenging and rewarding.

everyone wants that nostalgic feeling back of when they played their first mmo lol but its not that simple...our views and expectations have evolved...I simply cant even play a shooter anymore I found bf4 to be a middle finger to the gaming customer base...to see a product released by a large company such as E A and labeling the game AAA masterpiece and releasing what they did was to me like my buying a brand corvette z06 off the showroom floor and after ive test driven it they take it in the back to supposedly clean it lol but they actually rip out the 7.0 liter and toss is a cheap v8 and toss some 7.0 liter sticxkers on it and leave the body alone...


----------



## GoldenTiger

ESO nda is down for some things including cyrodiil wvw/rvr/ava. It is the best I have seen or played since daoc and I am in the long term closed beta, not just the weekend one. So definitely not a honeymoon period statement. I played daoc for 7+ years







in the past, so very familiar with rvr. ESO will hopefully be my next several year mmo.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Finally finished building my damn Ele.

I pretty much gave up at 65 and crafted my way up to 80... The only thing I don't really like about GW2 is this goddamn level grind. It's especially difficult with a character that takes about three hits before bursting like a flaming blimp.



















'scuse me while I go play her to death. Should be worth it, though.

Also Anet quietly introduced a new boss without telling any one...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Finally finished building my damn Ele.
> 
> I pretty much gave up at 65 and crafted my way up to 80... The only thing I don't really like about GW2 is this goddamn level grind. It's especially difficult with a character that takes about three hits before bursting like a flaming blimp.


Nice staff, I love mine on my Guardian even though it breaks with my theme, though I might move it over to another character if I ever get the chance to get a Theodossus' Spire.

Also, this LA event is very good for leveling. You get a lot of XP off kills and event completion, plus you can buy tomes of knowledge with the Found Belongings.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Nice staff, I love mine on my Guardian even though it breaks with my theme, though I might move it over to another character if I ever get the chance to get a Theodossus' Spire.
> 
> Also, this LA event is very good for leveling. You get a lot of XP off kills and event completion, plus you can buy tomes of knowledge with the Found Belongings.


I didn't mean to use it, actually... I bought... I have no idea how to spell this... Imryldeen, or whatever, the non-precursor version of The Legend, intending to use that... and then transmuted it into this Super Staff on pure fudgin' reflex. Doh!

I'm gonna start getting back into the EfLA events today, I think. I played them just enough to get all the achievements during the first two days. I actually used some of my Found Belongings to get a pair of Tomes, but I really want to be saving those for the Gift of Blades recipes. I'm getting all three as I don't know which one I want to get, heavy, medium, or light...

Or... can you make more than one? O.O I just remembered the blueprints aren't a one-time drop... and neither are the blade fragments.

You can make more than one, can't you... Oooooh...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Nice staff, I love mine on my Guardian even though it breaks with my theme, though I might move it over to another character if I ever get the chance to get a Theodossus' Spire.
> 
> Also, this LA event is very good for leveling. You get a lot of XP off kills and event completion, plus you can buy tomes of knowledge with the Found Belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to use it, actually... I bought... I have no idea how to spell this... Imryldeen, or whatever, the non-precursor version of The Legend, intending to use that... and then transmuted it into this Super Staff on pure fudgin' reflex. Doh!
> 
> I'm gonna start getting back into the EfLA events today, I think. I played them just enough to get all the achievements during the first two days. I actually used some of my Found Belongings to get a pair of Tomes, but I really want to be saving those for the Gift of Blades recipes. I'm getting all three as I don't know which one I want to get, heavy, medium, or light...
> 
> Or... can you make more than one? O.O I just remembered the blueprints aren't a one-time drop... and neither are the blade fragments.
> 
> You can make more than one, can't you... Oooooh...
Click to expand...

You don;t have to use blade shards to buy the recipe. Miyani sells it for just gold.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> You don;t have to use blade shards to buy the recipe. Miyani sells it for just gold.


I mean the ascended Gift of Blades recipes. Those require gold and Found Belongings.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I mean the ascended Gift of Blades recipes. Those require gold and Found Belongings.


Nope:
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Recipe:_Gift_of_Blades


----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh, you can get it from either Miyani or with found belongings.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Oh, you can get it from either Miyani or with found belongings.


Yeah, and belongings are super easy to get, I've gotten over 1100 already.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I've only played EfLA four or five times, so my overall haul has been pretty... small.

If I ever do that again you have permission to shoot me.

Oh, hey, page #999


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I wonder about this games from time to time. I'd be so confused and have like 10 expacs to buy if I ever tried to jump back in it.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I wonder about this games from time to time. I'd be so confused and have like 10 expacs to buy if I ever tried to jump back in it.


I think you got the wrong game, since there's no expansions for GW2. All the updates (so far) are free.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> I think you got the wrong game, since there's no expansions for GW2. All the updates (so far) are free.


That makes it easier to get back in. I think I had rolled a mage. Was saving for my end game gear. So I probably have some gold but inflation might make that amount much smaller in comparison.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> I think you got the wrong game, since there's no expansions for GW2. All the updates (so far) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it easier to get back in. I think I had rolled a mage. Was saving for my end game gear. So I probably have some gold but inflation might make that amount much smaller in comparison.
Click to expand...

Depends on when you stopped, there's been periods of inflation, but not so much anymore.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Got 100% map today. No Gifts of Expl.

Got the Been There, Done That achievement, map says 100% complete, character select says 100% map, 100% map completion on the account medals screen.

What. Gives. Yes, I did check the Chantry of Secrets... already had all that.

Sigh.


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Got 100% map today. No Gifts of Expl.
> 
> Got the Been There, Done That achievement, map says 100% complete, character select says 100% map, 100% map completion on the account medals screen.
> 
> What. Gives. Yes, I did check the Chantry of Secrets... already had all that.
> 
> Sigh.


Seems like your not the only one:http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/1ys3tm/100_exploration_map_no_rewards/


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> Seems like your not the only one:http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/1ys3tm/100_exploration_map_no_rewards/


There's another thread on the Anet forums: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/support/bugs/Another-100-Map-Completion-no-reward-thread/first

Seems the only recourse is to wait and hope Anet actually cares enough to fix it rather than leaving us in the dust.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Gifts of Exploration issue is being dealt with. I got mine a few days back.

I rediscovered you can pay laurels for T6 mats. One laurel is a random 3 materials. Useful. Gonna have to buckle down on getting dailies and monthlies, now...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Gifts of Exploration issue is being dealt with. I got mine a few days back.
> 
> I rediscovered you can pay laurels for T6 mats. One laurel is a random 3 materials. Useful. Gonna have to buckle down on getting dailies and monthlies, now...


If I remember correctly, that's a terrible way to spend Laurels. It really doesn't get you enough to be worth it.


----------



## ignite

After a while you stockpile a ton of laurels anyway.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> If I remember correctly, that's a terrible way to spend Laurels. It really doesn't get you enough to be worth it.


At the moment I don't see a faster way of getting T6 mats. I see maybe two or three drop each week and I'm not spending any karma making them with the Mystic Clover recipes.

Are there other, reliable methods?

Edit: I'm not sure if I want a Bifrost or a Twilight... I'm having more fun with my Ele than my War at the moment.

That said I think the War works alone or in a group, but the Ele can only really stand as part of a group...


----------



## thelamacmdr

Whoa whoa whoa, I roam as a staff ele all the time and it works out pretty well. We can hold our own.


----------



## FLCLimax

Warrior is better.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Warrior is better.


+1, im biased though


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'll decide once I've got my Gift of Fortune.

If I decide to spring for The Bifrost I can always sell Dusk and buy The Legend.

POST 10,000 WOOOOOO

Is it just me, or do Orichalcum harvesting tools sometimes fail to gather T6 wood and ore? I've started getting the occasional ruined logs and ore chunks when mining with ori tools...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'm at 94% map complete. I need the wvw areas. Is there any easy way to get them?


----------



## AblueXKRS

So a week of Ori and Ancient Wood farming across 3 toons nets me about 60g... Surprisingly reliable and far less tedious than playing the TP. Except for getting ganked by risen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I'm at 94% map complete. I need the wvw areas. Is there any easy way to get them?


Nope. Find a zerg and hope they knock off the forts you need or wait for your tier's colors to rotate so you have easier access to those bits of the map.

That's pretty much all you've got.

Or you can spend 100g on a Commander's pin, learn how to lead zergs in WvW, and pull them around yourself.


----------



## AblueXKRS

How often are a map's resource nodes reset? Southsun Cove seems to randomize nodes every fifteen minutes (I can make an Ori and Ancient Wood run on one character, come back ten minutes later with another toon, and all the nodes will have moved), but I though other maps were supposed to go unchanged for a week... which hasn't been the case with JQ over the last four or five days.

Edit:

So this new Ori tools failing to gather screwed me out of 15% of what I gathered tonight:


----------



## AblueXKRS

I've got 70g worth of ori ingots in my bank right now x3

And I'm turning this complaint:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> So this new Ori tools failing to gather screwed me out of 15% of what I gathered tonight:





into my term assignment for my statistics class... I'm going to see if I can find out what it is that screws harvesting; whether it's a natural failure or a result of interruption or what.


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I've got 70g worth of ori ingots in my bank right now x3


hand over the ingots and noone gets hurt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So this new Ori tools failing to gather screwed me out of 15% of what I gathered tonight:


there is a bug that sometimes causes you to get broken items if youre being attacked while harvesting. Most people reporting this however are using unlimited gathering tools so im not sure if this has an effect on regular harvesting tools.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> hand over the ingots and noone gets hurt


no way I can bankroll my legendary in just a few weeks like this

try and take them and I beat you to death with them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> there is a bug that sometimes causes you to get broken items if youre being attacked while harvesting. Most people reporting this however are using unlimited gathering tools so im not sure if this has an effect on regular harvesting tools.


It's the opposite for me. I can be getting gangbanged by all of Orr, but if I'm using unlimited tools I never get ruined materials. Orichalcum tools, however...

And I already know that; I'm just using it as an excuse to get my term project done without really going out of my way to do it


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I've got 70g worth of ori ingots in my bank right now x3
> 
> And I'm turning this complaint:
> into my term assignment for my statistics class... I'm going to see if I can find out what it is that screws harvesting; whether it's a natural failure or a result of interruption or what.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> hand over the ingots and noone gets hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a bug that sometimes causes you to get broken items if youre being attacked while harvesting. Most people reporting this however are using unlimited gathering tools so im not sure if this has an effect on regular harvesting tools.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> no way I can bankroll my legendary in just a few weeks like this
> 
> try and take them and I beat you to death with them!
> It's the opposite for me. I can be getting gangbanged by all of Orr, but if I'm using unlimited tools I never get ruined materials. Orichalcum tools, however...
> 
> And I already know that; I'm just using it as an excuse to get my term project done without really going out of my way to do it


It's been a while but.. I'm pretty sure it's always been like this. If you're getting beat on while harvesting then you risk getting ruined resources.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Are we gonna have an GW2OCN reunion!??! If not can we have one?!


----------



## sprower

I might be able to.. say early Tue when D3 is patching?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Really wish I could get some info on this upcoming "balance" patch....really sick of this meta......


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I love playing my Conditionalist (Condi ele) No one expects it, Much harder to play than normal condition builds as well as we can't just mindlessly spam conditions from the start of the fight to the end of the fight. Only real issues i have are against other condition builds - because they just spam conditions and even as an ele i just dont' have enough removal even when i take Ether Renewal.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Ele has no real way to bury the applied conditions. I know a couple of guys that run condi ele with perplex, tempest defense and torment, geomancy sigils.

Imo ele just isn't built for conditions. To much reliance on sigils and runes for any real application of condi pressure.

I still play the ol' 0/10/0/30/30.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Ele has no real way to bury the applied conditions. I know a couple of guys that run condi ele with perplex, tempest defense and torment, geomancy sigils.
> 
> Imo ele just isn't built for conditions. To much reliance on sigils and runes for any real application of condi pressure.
> 
> I still play the ol' 0/10/0/30/30.


I run 0/0/20/20/30.
Torment and Geomancy Sigils and Perplexity Runes. Nearly 2k Condition Damage, Nearly 2k Toughness, 800Healing Power and around 18-19k Health. I run with either Ether Renewal or SoR for my heal with my Utilities being Arcane Shield Armor of Earth and Glyph of Elemental Power. The elite i run with most is Reaper of Grenth.

It actually works quite well. Burning and Bleeding are my key conditions though Confusion hits for like 1k damage per a skill used which is great as well. Added to that with the Weakness, Chill, Cripple and other conditions i have access to its not that bad. However it is harder to play than your normal condition spam, spam, spam builds of every other class but much more rewarding when you kill people


----------



## DeviousAddict

I'm still loving this game. Can't wait until I'm finally shore based so i can play evernight and start becoming more of a PvP / WvWvW player








Start kicking some A** with my Azuran Ranger Faerwald


----------



## Shaba

http://dulfy.net/2014/03/18/gw2-mistforged-hero-weapon-skins-gallery/

FINALLY! ANet has some cool skins! I may start playing again just so I can get the shield or mace skin for my Guard


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2014/03/18/gw2-mistforged-hero-weapon-skins-gallery/
> 
> FINALLY! ANet has some cool skins! I may start playing again just so I can get the shield or mace skin for my Guard


Great. There goes my hope they were Ascended actual weapons rather than skins. Most of them are terrible anyway.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Wow, this has sort of died now. Everyone stopped playing GW2 now?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Wow, this has sort of died now. Everyone stopped playing GW2 now?


I just started up again, hadn't played it since '12, haha.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So recently got into making videos of my build after being asked by quite a few people. Now i am VERY new to making videos so the quality isnt all that amazing but i hope to improve and get better as i make more









http://youtu.be/xX9chUpHOho
This was more of a test duel against someone i know, Who knows my build very well having dueled her many times.

http://youtu.be/6dUYcbx9rMM
This was another test like video editing parts and such. I found it rather funny that the Ranger kept jumping into the water and running when he saw me after our first encounter.

http://youtu.be/rFDy2n3FLAg
My first proper roaming video. Added music, effects and such this time as i learn how to use Windows Movie maker (these are the first 3 videos i have ever made lol) This video shows some solo, group and Zerg fights









I plan on making more videos. Any tips from you Youtube pros on how to get more views, likes an Subscriptions would be welcome


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> So recently got into making videos of my build after being asked by quite a few people. Now i am VERY new to making videos so the quality isnt all that amazing but i hope to improve and get better as i make more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................................
> I plan on making more videos. Any tips from you Youtube pros on how to get more views, likes an Subscriptions would be welcome


Hey, pretty good videos there. I tried an Ele but never had the patience for it. Much prefer the Ranger and Mesmer myself. Levelling up a Thief at the moment though.

How long you been playing?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Wow, this has sort of died now. Everyone stopped playing GW2 now?


There's still players from the guild, but it's less active, but it's mostly this thread that's actually died.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey, pretty good videos there. I tried an Ele but never had the patience for it. Much prefer the Ranger and Mesmer myself. Levelling up a Thief at the moment though.
> 
> How long you been playing?


Since pre-launch. I have another Video uploading now









I believe i was the first on the WG2 offical forums to make topics and builds about Condition ele as well which is always nice








I have a Mesmer as well, just something i love about ele - also have Necro and Engineer at level 80 (along with Mesmer)


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Since pre-launch. I have another Video uploading now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe i was the first on the WG2 offical forums to make topics and builds about Condition ele as well which is always nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Mesmer as well, just something i love about ele - also have Necro and Engineer at level 80 (along with Mesmer)


i've been playing since Beta too, got a guardian to Lv30 but then tried out a Ranger and pretty much ignored the Guardian lol
I've got a Lv80 Ranger now, which I'm using to get 100% map completion. got a Mesmer at Lvl 25 and a Thief at 25. I take turns in playing them to level up.
just need a group of people to run round WvW maps to 100% them too. Tried doing it on my own and get wiped out a lot lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> i've been playing since Beta too, got a guardian to Lv30 but then tried out a Ranger and pretty much ignored the Guardian lol
> I've got a Lv80 Ranger now, which I'm using to get 100% map completion. got a Mesmer at Lvl 25 and a Thief at 25. I take turns in playing them to level up.
> just need a group of people to run round WvW maps to 100% them too. Tried doing it on my own and get wiped out a lot lol


Same here lol. I have a Ranger that all I need is the WvW maps.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My latest Roaming Video: http://youtu.be/4SpCJxrRNGY


----------



## starjammer

Hi, guys.

I'm not sure if this is the thread for it, but I just recently upgraded my vid card to a Radeon 290X from a 6950, and it seems like the game is too slow (<10 FPS). Any idea what the issue might be? My processor is an i5-2500k with 8GB of RAM @1866MHz and I did not do any overclocks.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the thread for it, but I just recently upgraded my vid card to a Radeon 290X from a 6950, and it seems like the game is too slow (<10 FPS). Any idea what the issue might be? My processor is an i5-2500k with 8GB of RAM @1866MHz and I did not do any overclocks.


is this the only game you're having issues with?
I had a single 280x playing at 70fps with no issues, now ive got xfire 280x's and i'm averaging out at 120fps with everything on max.
Seems kinda strange that a 290x is struggling.

Might be best posting in the official R9 290X forum, they may be able to help more Link


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> My latest Roaming Video: http://youtu.be/4SpCJxrRNGY


Another good Vid.
What server do you play on?
I need someone to run around WvW with so I don't get slaughtered lol


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> is this the only game you're having issues with?
> I had a single 280x playing at 70fps with no issues, now ive got xfire 280x's and i'm averaging out at 120fps with everything on max.
> Seems kinda strange that a 290x is struggling.
> 
> Might be best posting in the official R9 290X forum, they may be able to help more Link


Yup, it's only happening for GW2. Crysis runs great, and so do other 3d-heavy games. I read up a bit, seems it utilizes the CPU a lot, so it might have something to do with my i5-2500k which is still in stock specs. I am preparing to overclock it, setting up a cooling system, and see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## eternal7trance

Anyone else keep getting password reset attempt emails?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Anyone else keep getting password reset attempt emails?


I did a few months ago so i set up that authorize code thing for it on my phone.
If you log on to the GW2 website you can see where you have logged in from, any servers you don't recognise you can just select un-authorize and it won't let anyone attempt a log in from that server then.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Yup, it's only happening for GW2. Crysis runs great, and so do other 3d-heavy games. I read up a bit, seems it utilizes the CPU a lot, so it might have something to do with my i5-2500k which is still in stock specs. I am preparing to overclock it, setting up a cooling system, and see if it fixes the issue.


Yeah it is pretty CPU intense but <10fps is still pretty low.
I run GW2 on my laptop as well and i only have an i3 and a 6970 in there. Runs about 40-60fps on medium settings.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Yeah it is pretty CPU intense but <10fps is still pretty low.
> I run GW2 on my laptop as well and i only have an i3 and a 6970 in there. Runs about 40-60fps on medium settings.


That might be because the 6970 was of the same manufacturing generation as the i3. From what I have read the 290x is proving to be too much for a stock 2500k (3.3GHz) and the general recommendation is to OC it to more than 4GHz. I have been advised against buying a new proc and mobo as an OC'ed 2500k would run comparable to the popular i5 iterations in Ivy and Haswell.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> That might be because the 6970 was of the same manufacturing generation as the i3. From what I have read the 290x is proving to be too much for a stock 2500k (3.3GHz) and the general recommendation is to OC it to more than 4GHz. I have been advised against buying a new proc and mobo as an OC'ed 2500k would run comparable to the popular i5 iterations in Ivy and Haswell.


Yup, I can vouch for this as my 3770k isn't all that much better for gaming than my 2500k. GW2 when I upgraded I didn't notice much if any improvement at all. Even going from a 670 to a 780 didn't yield any noticeable improvements when I have GW2 limited to 60 fps.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Yup, it's only happening for GW2. Crysis runs great, and so do other 3d-heavy games. I read up a bit, seems it utilizes the CPU a lot, so it might have something to do with my i5-2500k which is still in stock specs. I am preparing to overclock it, setting up a cooling system, and see if it fixes the issue.


I run this game at my current setup.

I have no problems playing this on highest settings + sweet fx. It just becomes a problem when i go to big zergs or huge events like tequatl or wurm.
My fps swings arround the 40's in most parts but when i'm alone in world maps it can be stable arround the 70's.

This is with a 2500k at stock (Now I have it OC'd though)

Its running at 4.5 ghz right now so maybe that might improve my performance on bigger scaled events and groups.
Pvp, dungeons & fractals all run smoothly without any problems here, even at stock.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> I run this game at my current setup.
> 
> I have no problems playing this on highest settings + sweet fx. It just becomes a problem when i go to big zergs or huge events like tequatl or wurm.
> My fps swings arround the 40's in most parts but when i'm alone in world maps it can be stable arround the 70's.
> 
> This is with a 2500k at stock (Now I have it OC'd though)
> 
> Its running at 4.5 ghz right now so maybe that might improve my performance on bigger scaled events and groups.
> Pvp, dungeons & fractals all run smoothly without any problems here, even at stock.


I run the exact same. I dont use sweet fx, but my 560 Ti and 4.5GHz i5 handle the game no issues.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Another good Vid.
> What server do you play on?
> I need someone to run around WvW with so I don't get slaughtered lol


currently on Piken, though that might change after Season 2 due to how annoying it is when you are a WvW player and most of the WvW guilds are either terrible or have no interest in anything other than GvG which they do in maps while we are losing stuff instead of going into OS and doing it in there.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> currently on Piken, though that might change after Season 2 due to how annoying it is when you are a WvW player and most of the WvW guilds are either terrible or have no interest in anything other than GvG which they do in maps while we are losing stuff instead of going into OS and doing it in there.


Well i play on Underworld server it's normally quite a busy server too, especially recently but not sure why lol.

I'm in a guild with my Bro and a few mates, it's very casual. Me and my best mate on GW are trying to recruit a decent chunk of people so we can start doing WvW properly. We've got quite a few things unlocked in the guild now, just waiting for the Guild Bounty's to finish building, got about 40 hours left









No I'm working shore side I'll be on-line pretty much every night from the 12th of this month.

If you wanna take a look we are 'The Ironclads' (TIC).

Shoot me a friend request if you like, my Rangers name is Faerwald


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My guild [EXE] Executed are more than likely going to be moving after the season ends, unknown where to but Desolation has been mentioned. We normally "raid" with 10+ people, sometimes it can be 15-20 people then after we normally have 5 or so us that stay on roaming.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Well if I ever see you in WvW I'll try and make our fight entertaining


----------



## Amw86

Any guilds going atm? need a place to harass people for information







haha


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Any guilds going atm? need a place to harass people for information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Sorry dude. We're on a UK server.
If you go here:- http://gw2.guildex.org/guilds
this is a list of active Guilds on GW2, you can filter by region and server too


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Sorry dude. We're on a UK server.
> If you go here:- http://gw2.guildex.org/guilds
> this is a list of active Guilds on GW2, you can filter by region and server too


sucks I was hoping to play with a few ocn'ers until archeage comes out


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Sorry dude. We're on a UK server.
> If you go here:- http://gw2.guildex.org/guilds
> this is a list of active Guilds on GW2, you can filter by region and server too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks I was hoping to play with a few ocn'ers until archeage comes out
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't reply earlier, but I just noticed the recent posts.

There's actually a few of us on Fort Aspenwood, which is a NA server.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Was going to say there are people on here in US guilds that you could join, i just didn't know the names of any


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm glad this game has 2 step login authorization. Keep getting people with china IPs trying to take my account


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm glad this game has 2 step login authorization. Keep getting people with china IPs trying to take my account


i had that from Canada dude.
Just changed my main password and swapped my account to a new email address, it's all stopped now. haven't had any atemps from anywhere else now


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> i had that from Canada dude.
> Just changed my main password and swapped my account to a new email address, it's all stopped now. haven't had any atemps from anywhere else now


Makes me wonder how they even got the email address in the first place.


----------



## DeviousAddict

No idea tbh. I've got 3 emails so ive got no snags with switching it


----------



## Alvarado

So do people on OCN still play this?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So do people on OCN still play this?


I do, but i play on an EU server so can't play with the OCN guild. Made my own though









edit, not an OCN guild jut my own guild


----------



## DeviousAddict

Further to the above, if anyone in the UK want's to join my small guild you're more than welcome, PM me with any question and for an invite. We are on the Underworld Server.


----------



## Blze001

Got SweetFX working. This game is gorgeous.


----------



## Liman23

I started playing again in the beginning of May; Been away since August 2013.
When I came back, my account was hijacked, all my gold and weapons gone.
The GW2 support staff were good enough to roll back my account to October 2013.
I use a security token now.

Agathonx, Agatech


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> Agathonx, Agatech


Lemon, Limanade


----------



## FLCLimax

sup brah.


----------



## rgrwng

has any more of the PvE world map perma-opened, yet? i stopped playing out of boredom and lack of friends after getting my legendary back in September. i was looking at the ascended armor sets, but i do not think i will need them, as i do not visit the god-tier dungeons like other players.

stuck on Kaineng, because it would cost me over 30$ USD to transfer elsewhere with gems, which is stupid.

any great compelling reason to return?


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Lemon, Limanade


Ah... So you are most significant.... or flipped to least significant?


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I started playing again in the beginning of May; Been away since August 2013.
> When I came back, my account was hijacked, all my gold and weapons gone.
> The GW2 support staff were good enough to roll back my account to October 2013.
> I use a security token now.
> 
> Agathonx, Agatech


Damn I am going to check mine tonight, time to download and install again!








Been away for a while but want to play again as I am getting the twitch for WoW







I have too many single player games to get through to dedicate to an MMO though lol


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I started playing again in the beginning of May; Been away since August 2013.
> When I came back, my account was hijacked, all my gold and weapons gone.
> The GW2 support staff were good enough to roll back my account to October 2013.
> I use a security token now.
> 
> Agathonx, Agatech


Aaaaaaaaaaaa tthis is scary!

What/how security token? Is that a service ArenaNet offers?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liman23*
> 
> I started playing again in the beginning of May; Been away since August 2013.
> When I came back, my account was hijacked, all my gold and weapons gone.
> The GW2 support staff were good enough to roll back my account to October 2013.
> I use a security token now.
> 
> Agathonx, Agatech
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaa tthis is scary!
> 
> What/how security token? Is that a service ArenaNet offers?
Click to expand...

GW2 goes email authentication whenever your account is logged into from a new location, but you can change that to two-factor authentication through a smartphone app.

I don't have a smartphone, but I set my email account to do the same thing but through text, so I get basically the same effect.


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> GW2 goes email authentication whenever your account is logged into from a new location, but you can change that to two-factor authentication through a smartphone app.
> 
> I don't have a smartphone, but I set my email account to do the same thing but through text, so I get basically the same effect.


In the end I had to change my e-mail address that I used for GW2.

When I started using a token again, requests to change my password were sent to GW2 using my email address, so the staff told me to use another email address.


----------



## Liman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaa tthis is scary!
> 
> What/how security token? Is that a service ArenaNet offers?


I use the Google authenticator for the iphone. I found four networks approved to connect to my account upon returning. I do not allow any networks (including my own) to auto-connect to GW2 without a token response.


----------



## Liman23

The current policy of GW2 for folks that have had their account hijacked and gold and items stolen:

One rollback to October 2013.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So where did everyone finish in WvW Season 2? My server finished 2nd in Silver League (Piken Square) taking a few days off playing it for a little bit of a rest lol


----------



## mx4lifejac

I have stopped playing this game a wile back. I just didn't play it often enough to make friends and teams. I would just jump in to play the Living story when ever it came out. But in the conclusion I was deeply disappointed. It might have just been me and or the time I played it at but no one would go after them giants that would appear from time to time. No one cared about doing the Living story because the giants were just too hard and there was not enough people.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> I have stopped playing this game a wile back. I just didn't play it often enough to make friends and teams. I would just jump in to play the Living story when ever it came out. But in the conclusion I was deeply disappointed. It might have just been me and or the time I played it at but no one would go after them giants that would appear from time to time. No one cared about doing the Living story because the giants were just too hard and there was not enough people.


If you tried doing it at the beginning of that patch, people just hadn't quite figured it out yet, or that was the few days where the drops from it were wonky.


----------



## mx4lifejac

Whats sweetfx? Does this game have mod or hidden graphic options?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Got SweetFX working. This game is gorgeous.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> I have stopped playing this game a wile back. I just didn't play it often enough to make friends and teams. I would just jump in to play the Living story when ever it came out. But in the conclusion I was deeply disappointed. It might have just been me and or the time I played it at but no one would go after them giants that would appear from time to time. No one cared about doing the Living story because the giants were just too hard and there was not enough people.


Theres whole gangs of people now that just travel the map doing one boss after the next. it helps with the event timer add on you can get. Jut put you're server in and t shows you which main events are due and how long they have left.

go here and select the overlay in the top right hand side. launch gw2 in fullscreen/windowed mode and then launch the app.
It's dead easy to use.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I love doing those runs. Just get a whole train of people doing laps around the map.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> Whats sweetfx? Does this game have mod or hidden graphic options?


It's a game-independent injector for DirectX that lets you push the graphics a little farther. FXAA/SMAA/color/gamma/exposure/etc... essentially, if it isn't textures (which are game files) you can improve it. Not too hard to set up either, I'd recommend it.


----------



## mx4lifejac

How do i get it


----------



## Devotii

I reinstalled this yesterday (finally) so might have a run around tonight, kinda excited to be honest. Not sure why I stopped playing! I am out of touch though and only a low level


----------



## Alecx

Is there any way of trying this game before buying it? I mean, I watched Twitch streams and watched Youtube, but that's about it. I really don't want to throw my money out of the window.







Is it worth it?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Absolutely! For whatever it costs now you can get hundreds of fun hours out of it.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Absolutely! For whatever it costs now you can get hundreds *thousand* of fun hours out of it.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecx*
> 
> Is there any way of trying this game before buying it? I mean, I watched Twitch streams and watched Youtube, but that's about it. I really don't want to throw my money out of the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth it?


you can get it on www.cdkeys.com or g2a.com for about £19 (probably cheaper in $ cuz everything is







)

Edit: I have just made a YouTube Channel for my Guild







please bare in mind that I've only just created it so only one video at the moment. I will be uploading more within the week.
Please take a quick look and Sub if you want https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCimYnAng8TKoBlyYS46JPWA cheers


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> How do i get it


http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_download.html

It's hosted on Guru3D's website.


----------



## Unknownroad

Hey guys,

I have a downloaded guild wars account I purchased at the beginning of 2013. I have had no time to play it, it is basically a brand new account. Is it easy/possible to sell my account code and what site should I do this on? How much should I ask? According to two posts above it sounds like $30-35 (pounds converted to dollars), but I don't know if that price is for some more recent version with paid-for content included or something?


----------



## mx4lifejac

Guys I just tried GW2 on my New asus 4k monitor and its simply amazing!!! It looks like a brand new game.

Im running 4770k with sli 780ti. I max everything out and supersampling. I was on the area the Shadow Behemoth appears and I was keeping a steady 90fps.

something to note tho. The Esc key menu was a bit larger then my thumb and the action icons at the bottom were the size of my pinky nail.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx4lifejac*
> 
> Guys I just tried GW2 on my New asus 4k monitor and its simply amazing!!! It looks like a brand new game.
> 
> Im running 4770k with sli 780ti. I max everything out and supersampling. I was on the area the Shadow Behemoth appears and I was keeping a steady 90fps.
> 
> something to note tho. The Esc key menu was a bit larger then my thumb and the action icons at the bottom were the size of my pinky nail.


You can change the size of the icons etc in the options menu. set it to extra large and they will look a lot better


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey peeps, Check out my Video of Tequatl Boss battle that i recorded yesterday












Please like it or share it if you enjoyed it. thank you


----------



## DeviousAddict

people i love the look of the new Guild Wars 2 next whole world event!




What are we all thinking? looking forward to it?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Oh joy more PvE stuff. They do know they have 2 other modes in this game right? This has been one of the biggest problems with the game. They have concentrated WAY to much on just one mode. All WvW has gotten in the 2 years since release - a map that actual WvW players all hate because it has become nothing more than a farming map just like most of PvE and 2 tournaments which actually added no content what so ever.

I will be sticking to WvW. I have never enjoyed PvE in this game. It is one of the worst in any MMO i have played. With that being said. Got a new WvW video uploading









My new video: http://youtu.be/lX1GE8iblsg


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Oh joy more PvE stuff. They do know they have 2 other modes in this game right? This has been one of the biggest problems with the game. They have concentrated WAY to much on just one mode. All WvW has gotten in the 2 years since release - a map that actual WvW players all hate because it has become nothing more than a farming map just like most of PvE and 2 tournaments which actually added no content what so ever.
> 
> I will be sticking to WvW. I have never enjoyed PvE in this game. It is one of the worst in any MMO i have played. With that being said. Got a new WvW video uploading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new video: http://youtu.be/lX1GE8iblsg


I know everyone's not going to like everything, but the PvE side is definitely no where near the worst. What other MMO has dynamic stories that actually impact everyone in the game not just the guys playing the story. It's a living world and I love it, attack on lions arch was fantastic and now the devastation caused is permanent unitl they rebuild it.
I just love the story of guildwars and I'm glad it didn't just end at level 80.

I've tried to enjoy WvW but I can't, whenever I can go on there's no one there or I'm by myself and just get mawled by 30 people running around in a group.
I have been able to do that once though and it was no fun, everyone just ran around following the commander, no one hung back if you got stuck, they just run off once they've sacked a fort. Thwy don't build up any of the defenses to protect the fort once they've got it, they just run on up to the next one.
I don't enjoy that, I prefer PvE where people help each other out with things, like finding POIs or fighting a champion etc.

Obviously this is just my personal opinion and experience, in no way am I saying what you think is wrong.


----------



## MattGordon

So I finally jumped back into GW2 and I gotta say, it's a lot more fun then it was originally. Idk what it was about the launch month but it was mediocre at best for me.

If anyone is looking for someone active to hang out with here's my IGNs: "Reduxe" or "Métal". They're both low leveled since I started a new journey on these guys.

Also found out that I deleted my Dragon Emblem shirt about a year ago. Surprised customer support actually restored it for me







.


----------



## the best around

i always wanted to get into this game game, wonder if my laptop can candle it

clereron 1.5ghz 4gb of intent hd graphics.

i cant get rig to show up in sig


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the best around*
> 
> i always wanted to get into this game game, wonder if my laptop can candle it
> 
> clereron 1.5ghz 4gb of intent hd graphics.
> 
> i cant get rig to show up in sig


You really should give it a go if you can. you can get it pretty cheap off of cdkeys.com
These are min requirements off of the GW2 website
Quote:


> Windows Minimum System Requirements
> 
> Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better
> Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better
> 2 GB RAM
> NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI Radeon™ X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)
> 25 GB available HDD space
> Broadband Internet connection
> Keyboard and mouse


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> You really should give it a go if you can. you can get it pretty cheap off of cdkeys.com
> These are min requirements off of the GW2 website


or better yet he can get it directly from Arena net for even cheaper:

http://buy.guildwars2.com/


----------



## DeviousAddict

Everythings cheaper in dollars. Its like £30 over here from areananet. Where as on cdkeys I bought for my niece 2weeks ago at £19


----------



## SgtMunky

Anyone able to advise what on earth I need to do to get ascended gear on my mesmer?

And when using a profession to craft ascended stuff, does it have to be crafted on the character you intend to use the gear on?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Anyone able to advise what on earth I need to do to get ascended gear on my mesmer?
> 
> And when using a profession to craft ascended stuff, does it have to be crafted on the character you intend to use the gear on?


Nope. As of the feature patch in April, all ascended equipment is account bound, and even before then, it was account bound on acquire and soulbound on equip, so you could always make it on one character and use it on another.

For crafting it, check out the dulfy page:

http://dulfy.net/2013/12/12/gw2-ascended-armor-crafting-guide/

I think there's also pages on GW2Spidy with less info, but they show all the materials in a compact list along with market prices and whether you should buy or craft each individual component.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Nope. As of the feature patch in April, all ascended equipment is account bound, and even before then, it was account bound on acquire and soulbound on equip, so you could always make it on one character and use it on another.
> 
> For crafting it, check out the dulfy page:
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2013/12/12/gw2-ascended-armor-crafting-guide/
> 
> I think there's also pages on GW2Spidy with less info, but they show all the materials in a compact list along with market prices and whether you should buy or craft each individual component.


Thanks for the info


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Thanks for the info


There's also a legendary weapon crafting app you can get on Android (not sure about iPhone) it breaks down to the most basic components and even tells you what drops that bit and where.
Just type guildwars 2 in the play store search bar


----------



## DeviousAddict

Does anyone know when the 2 part to the new Story starts? I've finished the 1st part and i'm just re-playing it for the acievments now.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Does anyone know when the 2 part to the new Story starts? I've finished the 1st part and i'm just re-playing it for the acievments now.


Well, we know they're keeping the two week patch cycle, but we don't know if that will be story -> story -> story, or something like story -> content/fixes -> story.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I dumped all my excess orichalcum and ancient wood supplies today, bought some expensive shizz for my Twilight. All I need now are the Ascalonian Tears and some 600-odd T6 materials...

Rough calculation says I could buy them if I bought $85 worth of gems and converted them at current prices...

I'm wondering if I really want Twilight or some money... because if I want money I can just sell Dusk, because for some reason it's worth more than a grand in gold, now.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I dumped all my excess orichalcum and ancient wood supplies today, bought some expensive shizz for my Twilight. All I need now are the Ascalonian Tears and some 600-odd T6 materials...
> 
> Rough calculation says I could buy them if I bought $85 worth of gems and converted them at current prices...
> 
> I'm wondering if I really want Twilight or some money... because if I want money I can just sell Dusk, because for some reason it's worth more than a grand in gold, now.


Precursor and legendary prices (especially Dusk and Dawn) really went up in price after the wardrobe came out.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*


----------



## AblueXKRS

and










I played P2 AC with a group... we failed the graveling trap room a dozen times before I died of boredom.

Will try again tomorrow...


----------



## AblueXKRS

and then


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> and then


Sweet, I was just about to ask if you'd finished it .

Now go make the rest.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Sweet, I was just about to ask if you'd finished it .


Yesterday







Failed to screenshot it though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Now go make the rest.


lol

With what? I spent literally everything on this x3

I have 20g left


----------



## Krusher33

I've been away for quite some time. I got sucked away from Bioshock, BF4, Skyrim mods, Watch Dogs, etc. I wanted to take a break from Skyrim last night and Play GW instead. Had to download it... 2 hours later, still downloading. Had to let it download overnight.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been away for quite some time. I got sucked away from Bioshock, BF4, Skyrim mods, Watch Dogs, etc. I wanted to take a break from Skyrim last night and Play GW instead. Had to download it... 2 hours later, still downloading. Had to let it download overnight.


HaHa, if you haven't played for a while, catching up on updates/downloads is always a pain


----------



## Krusher33

Ya for real.

I did play some last night though. I gotta say it's like learning the game all over again. I'm struggling with remembering the controls and what not.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I finished an Excel calculmatron for the purpose of explaining what legendaries your gathered materials can be used to craft and which you are closest to completing. All it needs now is a readme... So I should have it posted by tomorrow.

Unlike every other progress tracker/calculator I have seen, instead of tracking progress on a single weapon, my calculator tracks possible progress on all 20 legendary weapons.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I finished an Excel calculmatron for the purpose of explaining what legendaries your gathered materials can be used to craft and which you are closest to completing. All it needs now is a readme... So I should have it posted by tomorrow.
> 
> Unlike every other progress tracker/calculator I have seen, instead of tracking progress on a single weapon, my calculator tracks possible progress on all 20 legendary weapons.


WOW that would be awesome! I still ned to get to the higher levels on my crafting (which isn't cheap and i don't have the time to farm materials really) though, but when i do i wold love this as an APP.
Considering i know nothing of programming etc, would there be a way of connecting it to your account to fill out what you have automatically rather than having to input everything? (kinda lazy i know sorry







)


----------



## sprower

Grats blue! About time you finished that thing up


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I finished an Excel calculmatron for the purpose of explaining what legendaries your gathered materials can be used to craft and which you are closest to completing. All it needs now is a readme... So I should have it posted by tomorrow.
> 
> Unlike every other progress tracker/calculator I have seen, instead of tracking progress on a single weapon, my calculator tracks possible progress on all 20 legendary weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that would be awesome! I still ned to get to the higher levels on my crafting (which isn't cheap and i don't have the time to farm materials really) though, but when i do i wold love this as an APP.
> Considering i know nothing of programming etc, would there be a way of connecting it to your account to fill out what you have automatically rather than having to input everything? (kinda lazy i know sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

No, but you could link a program to the TP API to get live prices of what you have and/or what you need. I think there might also be sites you could link to to show good ways of getting what you need.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> WOW that would be awesome! I still ned to get to the higher levels on my crafting (which isn't cheap and i don't have the time to farm materials really) though, but when i do i wold love this as an APP.
> Considering i know nothing of programming etc, would there be a way of connecting it to your account to fill out what you have automatically rather than having to input everything? (kinda lazy i know sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I may turn it into something more streamlined later, but I would definitely need some outside help for that.

Sadly it cannot automatically read what you have in your bank/wallet; that would require that the contents of said collections are made public.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Grats blue! About time you finished that thing up


Thanks, but I think you might be mistaking it for something else! I only started work on this four days ago x3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> No, but you could link a program to the TP API to get live prices of what you have and/or what you need. I think there might also be sites you could link to to show good ways of getting what you need.


Can that be added to an Excel workbook? I might plug it in for a later version, if so.

My hope is also to port it to Googledocs so that anyone can use it, without the need for Excel.


----------



## sprower

Ha! I must be.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Can that be added to an Excel workbook? I might plug it in for a later version, if so.
> 
> My hope is also to port it to Googledocs so that anyone can use it, without the need for Excel.


Having no idea how any of it works, I'm going to _guess_ not directly, but you should at least be able to make it cook up links to sites like GW2Spidy or that site that has all the mining nodes, places to do dailies, and such. But like I said, I have no idea how this sort of API stuff actually operates, and barely any idea how more in-depth spreadsheet stuff works, either.


----------



## thelamacmdr

If I were you I'd honestly skip excel and jump straight into Google Docs. GW2Spidy uses JSON for the HTTP responses and iirc VBA in Excel doesn't have a parser for that yet but Google Docs has a function built in for it so it's much easier to parse the data given by GW2Spidy. Although, you could write your own in Excel too


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Ha! I must be.


Unless you meant my Twilight


----------



## AblueXKRS

I finished readme-ing and protecting the workbook!

If you feel so inclined, would a couple people please test it out and tell me if they see anything unusual or wrong? I would be much obliged.

Download the workbook here (you will need to download it to use it; you cannot edit it on Dropbox)


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I finished readme-ing and protecting the workbook!
> 
> If you feel so inclined, would a couple people please test it out and tell me if they see anything unusual or wrong? I would be much obliged.
> 
> Download the workbook here (you will need to download it to use it; you cannot edit it on Dropbox)


Awesome, ill do that when i get home from work tonight


----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh shiz

Guilds and their upgrades are no longer server-specific. Duplicates were refunded... so [OCN] now has 32,500 rep to spend. On nothing xD

OMG MINIS HAVE THEIR OWN EQUIP SLOT NOW ASDFHADFHADFH


----------



## thelamacmdr

*cough* I'm on vacation atm but when I get back..GUILD CATAS FOR DAYS. Thanks for the catas old OCN guildies ^_^


----------



## ignite

I'm a fan of the new WvW season meta. 5 events and done.

In other news. Still no notable drops. Most profitable drop I have ever received in GW2 was worth around 30g.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> I'm a fan of the new WvW season meta. 5 events and done.
> 
> In other news. Still no notable drops. Most profitable drop I have ever received in GW2 was worth around 30g.


Hate it myself. It's lazy design. 5 events a week,...I managed that just taking 3 sentries....


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Hate it myself. It's lazy design. 5 events a week,...I managed that just taking 3 sentries....


Issue was before people just filed in to complete achievements and completely avoid actual WvW. People were all off on their own capping off whatever their achievement tracker told them to.

But I agree, 5 events isn't the solution.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

What they should have done is give 3 options. Kind of like how Need For Speed Rivals, where you have 3 options of a "mission" with different objectives for each one.


----------



## AblueXKRS

So here's a question for you all.

How can I make this game interesting again?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So here's a question for you all.
> 
> How can I make this game interesting again?


I roam WvW and love it. That is pretty much all i do, i some times follow small groups or join zergs if theres other big zergs to fight but other than that i roam. What do you normally do in GW2?PvE? S/TPvP? WvW?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Mostly PvE, actually. I'm very much into the lore of the world (as it is now I spend more time on the GW2 wiki and TVTropes pages than I do in-game) and I'm mostly focused on getting at least one toon I like of each profession to 80. I like my l80 war, ele, and mes, but I hate (not entirely sure why) my guard and hunt, so I'm doing them over again... as well as still working on my nec, eng, and thief.

I played WvW for about three weeks back when I was working on getting 100% map completion on my war for Twilight and I really didn't like what I saw there.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Mostly PvE, actually. I'm very much into the lore of the world (as it is now I spend more time on the GW2 wiki and TVTropes pages than I do in-game) and I'm mostly focused on getting at least one toon I like of each profession to 80. I like my l80 war, ele, and mes, but I hate (not entirely sure why) my guard and hunt, so I'm doing them over again... as well as still working on my nec, eng, and thief.
> 
> I played WvW for about three weeks back when I was working on getting 100% map completion on my war for Twilight and I really didn't like what I saw there.


have you tried the new leveling system? is it as bad as they say it is?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> have you tried the new leveling system? is it as bad as they say it is?


I've only gained two levels with the new system. Haven't really experienced it yet.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Mostly PvE, actually. I'm very much into the lore of the world (as it is now I spend more time on the GW2 wiki and TVTropes pages than I do in-game) and I'm mostly focused on getting at least one toon I like of each profession to 80. I like my l80 war, ele, and mes, but I hate (not entirely sure why) my guard and hunt, so I'm doing them over again... as well as still working on my nec, eng, and thief.
> 
> I played WvW for about three weeks back when I was working on getting 100% map completion on my war for Twilight and I really didn't like what I saw there.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the new leveling system? is it as bad as they say it is?
Click to expand...

The new leveling system is pretty great except for the spread out skill point allocations, it's other parts sort of related to leveling up like hearts, personal story, and such that people don't really like.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Does anyone wanna do some Guild Missions? I could do with some commendation tokens.


----------



## rv8000

Does anyone here own a 970/980?

I'm getting weird pixelization errors on lots of effects, blocky particles on glowing weapons/armor, weird rings under water, that and the load GW2 puts on my card is pushing temps up to 78c at stock settings. Playing any other game I barely hit 70c mostly hovering around ~68c. Drivers are 344.16.

*edit for screen shot, top left highlights show the halos/rings, other box shows the weird pixelization around the bubbles


----------



## Pibbz

As much as I liked GW2... I miss GvG.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> As much as I liked GW2... I miss GvG.


I do too, but you can sorta do it with the custom tournament in PvP


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Does anyone here own a 970/980?
> 
> I'm getting weird pixelization errors on lots of effects, blocky particles on glowing weapons/armor, weird rings under water, that and the load GW2 puts on my card is pushing temps up to 78c at stock settings. Playing any other game I barely hit 70c mostly hovering around ~68c. Drivers are 344.16.
> 
> *edit for screen shot, top left highlights show the halos/rings, other box shows the weird pixelization around the bubbles


I have a GTX 970 and while I have noticed lagging and stuttering, I don't play underwater enough to know whether or not I get the artifacts/pixelation you're seeing. I have noticed that at max settings my GPU can reach in the 70's, while turning down to medium settings (which I have to for WvW) it barely even uses the GPU and the temps don't go over 45c as a result.

All in all I think this game is just horribly broken on high end hardware. Even though you can max out the settings, you get bad performance through doing such. I have honestly given up on the devs at this point, because they honestly don't care about optimizing the game so it runs smoothly.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I have a GTX 970 and while I have noticed lagging and stuttering, I don't play underwater enough to know whether or not I get the artifacts/pixelation you're seeing. I have noticed that at max settings my GPU can reach in the 70's, while turning down to medium settings (which I have to for WvW) it barely even uses the GPU and the temps don't go over 45c as a result.
> 
> All in all I think this game is just horribly broken on high end hardware. Even though you can max out the settings, you get bad performance through doing such. I have honestly given up on the devs at this point, because they honestly don't care about optimizing the game so it runs smoothly.


Turns out its a supersampling bug, must have issues with particle effect resolutions. It also seems to get worse over time. No issues with native sampling.

And in all honesty this game runs very well, if you're expecting any MMO with hundreds of models and spell effects going off at once not to murder a cpu and create a bottleneck Idk what else you'd be expecting. Getting 180+ FPS in med populated areas is a wonderful thing for my 120hz monitor. Even in pvp situations I stay 90+, only problems are busy world bosses and WvW fights. Game looks beautiful otherwise.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Turns out its a supersampling bug, must have issues with particle effect resolutions. It also seems to get worse over time. No issues with native sampling.
> 
> And in all honesty this game runs very well, if you're expecting any MMO with hundreds of models and spell effects going off at once not to murder a cpu and create a bottleneck Idk what else you'd be expecting. Getting 180+ FPS in med populated areas is a wonderful thing for my 120hz monitor. Even in pvp situations I stay 90+, only problems are busy world bosses and WvW fights. Game looks beautiful otherwise.


Unfortunately, I play primarily in WvW scenarios, so I am lucky to get 40 FPS consistently. The issue is the frame drop outs, and the very noticeable stuttering that is a result of these drop outs. I have played plenty of MMO's and totally understand what your saying. Having to draw multiple characters on the same screen and sync all of the spells and movements all in real time is taxing. However, I never had this issue in WoW, I would get lower frame rates in raid situations, but never stuttering and frame drop outs.

I also find it sad that I can't max out the game due to these issues. If I played PVE, or PVP, I could run max with very little issue, but WvW it is pretty much a no go. Having a good PC should equate to a better experience, yet with this game in WvW it doesn't matter what you have, you're going to get crappy performance.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Unfortunately, I play primarily in WvW scenarios, so I am lucky to get 40 FPS consistently. The issue is the frame drop outs, and the very noticeable stuttering that is a result of these drop outs. I have played plenty of MMO's and totally understand what your saying. Having to draw multiple characters on the same screen and sync all of the spells and movements all in real time is taxing. However, I never had this issue in WoW, I would get lower frame rates in raid situations, but never stuttering and frame drop outs.
> 
> I also find it sad that I can't max out the game due to these issues. If I played PVE, or PVP, I could run max with very little issue, but WvW it is pretty much a no go. Having a good PC should equate to a better experience, yet with this game in WvW it doesn't matter what you have, you're going to get crappy performance.


Wow's engine is how old? Even with some of the latest graphical updates the game still looks pretty awful in comparison, I haven't played for a few years and not on a 120hz monitor so not sure I can comment on the stuttering. I've also noticed stuttering is much worse during low fps situations in GW2 on nvidia cards as opposed to amd cards, I suspect Nvidia's garbage boost (there is no nicer way to say this, it truly is an awful feature) clocking to be the culprit; I'll admit that boost 2.0 seems to work better than its' first iteration, 780 was an awful experience.

I guess I'd be pretty fed up with performance in WvW if I played it consistently, zerging just isn't my thing. I feel if I went roaming though the huge drops wouldn't be such an issue.

If Wow wasn't such an investment of time in comparison to GW2 at this point, I'd pick it up again. There is nothing like arena, no game has had pvp gameplay that comes close imo.


----------



## DFroN

I'm getting bored of my current games and considering picking up GW2. I sunk a couple of thousand hours into GW1, I enjoyed it immensely. That was mostly PVP, which looks to be completely different to this game.

What's he general state of GW2, are there many active players, would you recommend it?

Seems I just missed a free trial weekend


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I'm getting bored of my current games and considering picking up GW2. I sunk a couple of thousand hours into GW1, I enjoyed it immensely. That was mostly PVP, which looks to be completely different to this game.
> 
> What's he general state of GW2, are there many active players, would you recommend it?
> 
> Seems I just missed a free trial weekend


I have played GW2 since Beta and i still love the game. You get so much for your money, additionally since you have played the 1st GW you can link your accounts (if you can remeber login info plus character name) this will give you acess to the Hall of Heroes for additional goodies.

GW2 is ever changing, there have been a few world wide events which has permantly changed areas throughout the game (mainly Lions Arch). There is a lot of end game content, puzzles, guild runs, WvW tournaments, PvP tournements, dungeons and extra season stories which expand the world to currently unexplored areas.

I find the comunity online astounding, mostly due to the Dynamic events where you can just run over to help someone and you both get the same level of loot and Exp (depending on your participation level).

As for population, i think i mentioned this new system earlier in the thread. If a server is low on people they will dynamically merge servers with another to maximise population, then when more people log on to that server the will un-merge seemlesly. You don't even know it happens most of the time you sjust start to see a lot more people running around.

If you want to know anything elese gimmie a shout


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have played GW2 since Beta and i still love the game. You get so much for your money, additionally since you have played the 1st GW you can link your accounts (if you can remeber login info plus character name) this will give you acess to the Hall of Heroes for additional goodies.
> 
> GW2 is ever changing, there have been a few world wide events which has permantly changed areas throughout the game (mainly Lions Arch). There is a lot of end game content, puzzles, guild runs, WvW tournaments, PvP tournements, dungeons and extra season stories which expand the world to currently unexplored areas.
> 
> I find the comunity online astounding, mostly due to the Dynamic events where you can just run over to help someone and you both get the same level of loot and Exp (depending on your participation level).
> 
> As for population, i think i mentioned this new system earlier in the thread. If a server is low on people they will dynamically merge servers with another to maximise population, then when more people log on to that server the will un-merge seemlesly. You don't even know it happens most of the time you sjust start to see a lot more people running around.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know anything elese gimmie a shout


Thanks for your reply, you've convinced me to give it a try (that didn't take much







)

I still have my GW account, I remember spending some time filling my hall to get the goodies for when GW2 released. I had a lot of armour sets, mini's, Rank 11 fame etc.

Good to know there should always be other players around.

Going to start downloaded when I get back from work


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, you've convinced me to give it a try (that didn't take much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I still have my GW account, I remember spending some time filling my hall to get the goodies for when GW2 released. I had a lot of armour sets, mini's, Rank 11 fame etc.
> 
> Good to know there should always be other players around.
> 
> Going to start downloaded when I get back from work


If you purchase the game from G2a.com you can get the legendary edition pretty cheap. It's a legitimate site, I use it a lot for purchasing in game gems. Much cheaper than in game price's


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> If you purchase the game from G2a.com you can get the legendary edition pretty cheap. It's a legitimate site, I use it a lot for purchasing in game gems. Much cheaper than in game price's


Cheers, the deluxe edition is out of stock so I picked up the Heroic for £20, saved me £15 there


----------



## xutnubu

I bought this game after the last free trial and guess how many hours I've played it after that? 0, nada.

It's my first MMO and as someone that needs to know how everything works from the start, I've spent more time reading the wiki than what I spent playing on the free trial.

I don't know if I should continue to digest this amount of info or just let the game explains itself, though I've heard this one in particular doesn't make a good job at that.

I want to check out the Halloween event, but I'm not sure if it's level restricted or something.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I bought this game after the last free trial and guess how many hours I've played it after that? 0, nada.
> 
> It's my first MMO and as someone that needs to know how everything works from the start, I've spent more time reading the wiki than what I spent playing on the free trial.
> 
> I don't know if I should continue to digest this amount of info or just let the game explains itself, though I've heard this one in particular doesn't make a good job at that.
> 
> I want to check out the Halloween event, but I'm not sure if it's level restricted or something.


Im playing tonight about 6pm GMT. If you want I can add you as a friend in game and help you out.
Pm me your character name or gw2 name, (the one with the digits at the end), I can guest your server and help you that way


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Cheers, the deluxe edition is out of stock so I picked up the Heroic for £20, saved me £15 there


No worries, if you're playing on a UK server, choose Underworld server, I can help you out when you start out then.

Plus just my personal opinion, i've played through all the races story quests and the Azura are my favourite (their attitude and animations are briliiant) followed by the Norn as a close 2nd.

One thing that isn't mentioned in most places is that each race has Race skills alongside their class/weapon traits. The Azura can drop Golems in the ulti skill, Sylvari can drop Seed turrets, Norn can morph to an animal (depending on your spirit shoice during character creation) Charr can call in the pack you choose during your story. Finally the Humans, I can't actually remeber what thier racel skill is.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> No worries, if you're playing on a UK server, choose Underworld server, I can help you out when you start out then.
> 
> Plus just my personal opinion, i've played through all the races story quests and the Azura are my favourite (their attitude and animations are briliiant) followed by the Norn as a close 2nd.
> 
> One thing that isn't mentioned in most places is that each race has Race skills alongside their class/weapon traits. The Azura can drop Golems in the ulti skill, Sylvari can drop Seed turrets, Norn can morph to an animal (depending on your spirit shoice during character creation) Charr can call in the pack you choose during your story. Finally the Humans, I can't actually remeber what thier racel skill is.


Underworld it is thanks! I'll try to learn the basics before asking for any help. Should get a few hours on it later!

I read that the racial skills are not as useful as the class skills, so you can choose any race/class combo without gimping yourself? I wanted to make a human Mesmer for nostalgia sake because it was the last class I really played in GW1.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Underworld it is thanks! I'll try to learn the basics before asking for any help. Should get a few hours on it later!
> 
> I read that the racial skills are not as useful as the class skills, so you can choose any race/class combo without gimping yourself? I wanted to make a human Mesmer for nostalgia sake because it was the last class I really played in GW1.


Awesome, mesmers are very good and quite Op in pvp I think. Ive got a mesmer human as my 2nd, if you're interested in quick leveling, I find doing the story to lvl 20 and then mist running is the fastest to 80. Other people have different methods but thats mine.


----------



## shinji2k

Man I should get back into GW2.

Don't go with elementalist for your first character, don't make the same mistake I did







. It took me forever to get the rotation down using d/d. It wasn't until I maxed out a couple crafting skills and could make some decent weapons and berserker armor that I stopped dying all the time in solo PVE. Tons of fun though once it all clicked.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Yeah Ele is a very steep learning curve, I started with a guardian which was a good easy class to learn the game. My main now is the ranger, soooo OP in PvE and pretty nails in PvP when set up and played right, difficult to get right though.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> I bought this game after the last free trial and guess how many hours I've played it after that? 0, nada.
> 
> It's my first MMO and as someone that needs to know how everything works from the start, I've spent more time reading the wiki than what I spent playing on the free trial.
> 
> I don't know if I should continue to digest this amount of info or just let the game explains itself, though I've heard this one in particular doesn't make a good job at that.
> 
> I want to check out the Halloween event, but I'm not sure if it's level restricted or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing tonight about 6pm GMT. If you want I can add you as a friend in game and help you out.
> Pm me your character name or gw2 name, (the one with the digits at the end), I can guest your server and help you that way
Click to expand...

Appreciate that







But I don't think we can play since I'm in the NA region, and you can't guest across regions or can you


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think we can play since I'm in the NA region, and you can't guest across regions or can you


Not entirly sure if i can or not, I'll look into it when i get home after work. PM your GW2 name (one with the digits at the end) if i can guest your server i will add you as a friend.

My main is called Faerwald he's an Azuran Ranger and kicks a hell of a lot of ingame ass!
You're all welcome to add me just quote OCN in a message when you do so i don't think you're a random spam add


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Not entirly sure if i can or not, I'll look into it when i get home after work. PM your GW2 name (one with the digits at the end) if i can guest your server i will add you as a friend.
> 
> My main is called Faerwald he's an Azuran Ranger and kicks a hell of a lot of ingame ass!
> You're all welcome to add me just quote OCN in a message when you do so i don't think you're a random spam add


You can't guest across regions, only to different worlds within your region. It really sucks, because I still have a bunch of friends on Aurora Glade that I can't play with anymore because I'm on a US one now.

I should probably migrate back to Aurora, honestly, I haven't played hardly at all since moving... the people I moved for stopped playing shortly after, the jerks.


----------



## Agoriaz

A friend and I are considering starting up on GW2, and I'm a little worried on how active the European servers are. Are there any EU players here on OCN that can shed some light on the general European activity?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> A friend and I are considering starting up on GW2, and I'm a little worried on how active the European servers are. Are there any EU players here on OCN that can shed some light on the general European activity?


EU here, I just got the game last week, really enjoying it. I can say that so far up to lvl45 there are always several instances of each map to accommodate all the players, so population isn't a problem. As DeviousAddict pointed out a couple pages ago if the map instance falls below a certain number of players it will merge with another instance, so player numbers are kept up.


----------



## Agoriaz

Nice, I haven't read anything on how the mechanics of stuff like instancing or groups work, but that sounds really great! The 50% off and no subscription is what's really appealing to me, since I got burned out on wow and rift and I've been itching for a new MMO for some time.

One step closer to entering my credit card info on the buy page then


----------



## DeviousAddict

@Agoriaz if you do get it you dont need to struggle your way through, especially if you're playing in the EU world. If you join the underworld server I am happy to help you out in game with whatever class or race you choose.
I'm no expert in the game but I can't start you out and point you in the right direction etc.


----------



## Agoriaz

I ended up getting the game and joining the Far Shiverpeaks world with my buddy. Apparently he knew some other Danes on there







Thanks a bunch though!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> I ended up getting the game and joining the Far Shiverpeaks world with my buddy. Apparently he knew some other Danes on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch though!


Hey no worries dude, if there comes a time you wanna do some dungeon runs etc. let me know, the dungeons are servers in their own right so we can join regardless of what server we are on


----------



## DIYDeath

Tried my old thief again. Good to see anet has further nerfed them, only saving grace is since Im going s/p+shortbow+lots of signets (SoM+haste+pw=win) and they finished nerfing that build into paste already I probably wont get destroyed by the over-nerfing the Thief class is subject to.


----------



## Hexa

Wow I'm kind of surprised this thread has had no activity lately. Especially with the expansion announcement. Well I just wanted to say I went back to the game 2 days ago since I bought and played at launch. I'm enjoying myself so far although it still seems to be the same. I know they have added a lot but still being low level I've yet to see it.

If anyone is still playing this let me know!


----------



## DeviousAddict

@Hexa
I still play, kinda on and off though since my mate who I normally play online with is deployed atm.
I am massively looking forward to the expansion though, new class, extra abilities, new story and land to explore......really cant wait


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey has anyone heard anything about thw release date of the expansion?
Or even a public beta coming up?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey has anyone heard anything about thw release date of the expansion?
> Or even a public beta coming up?


No release date yet but many think based on previous Anet release dates it could be August 28th. No mention of an Open beta but they are taking applications for a closed beta currently.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Ohh do you have the link for the closed beta?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Ohh do you have the link for the closed beta?


https://heartofthorns.guildwars2.com/en/newsletter?_ga=1.103291587.2136582585.1408962045

You just have to sign up for the news letter. Guessing they will pick based on how long you have played or something.


----------



## caenlen

If anyone would like to PM me, I just bought the game and really like it, looking for a guild or someone to level with from the OCN community.

I will be buying the expansion at release, but Revenant class does not interest me, looks like I am either taking Warrior or Elemental to max level at the moment, I will decide when I hit level 20 on both.

Anyone interested in leveling with me or have a guild I can join, please PM me your server name and your character name, thanks!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone would like to PM me, I just bought the game and really like it, looking for a guild or someone to level with from the OCN community.
> 
> I will be buying the expansion at release, but Revenant class does not interest me, looks like I am either taking Warrior or Elemental to max level at the moment, I will decide when I hit level 20 on both.
> 
> Anyone interested in leveling with me or have a guild I can join, please PM me your server name and your character name, thanks!


Ayup dude, i'd help you out but I'm on an EU server, i know you can guest on other servers within your region but i don't think i'd be ablt to huest on a US server.
However if you go on here http://gw2.guildex.org/ they list guilds per server so you can find an active one (listed also by casual, serious etc) and send an in game PM to join one


----------



## Devil Inc

Hello, fellow OCN members. I just recently purchased this game through suggestion of a few friends of mine. And frankly, I can't play it more than 5 mins.







It keeps locking up my system.

Current Specs:

FX-8320 @ 4.5 daily
SLI Gigabyte WF3 780 GHz Editons (3GB)
8GB G.Skill 1866 DDR3 Ram
120GB Sandisk SSD
1TB Seagate HDD

The CPU and both GPUs are blocked in a custom loop. I've tried different OC speeds on the GPUs, no luck, currently at stock. Also, disabled SLI, still no luck. Unfortunately, it's not easy for me to pull the 2nd card and try the rig with a single GPU, running a EKWB dual connecting block.

All Google searches have left me empty handed. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Hello, fellow OCN members. I just recently purchased this game through suggestion of a few friends of mine. And frankly, I can't play it more than 5 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps locking up my system.


I suppose the first thing I'd try is repairing the game:

https://help.guildwars2.com/entries/28148006-Repairing-the-Game-Client


----------



## Devil Inc

Will try, though it would seem odd to need done, as I just installed it last night. First time playing this evening. Will post results.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Will try, though it would seem odd to need done, as I just installed it last night. First time playing this evening. Will post results.


A no go, locked up within the first 2 mins.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> A no go, locked up within the first 2 mins.


Have you tried stressing your rig in various other ways with the same settings?

Past that, I'm pretty much lost if there's no error messages. Perhaps try sending in a support ticket and support may be able to help you.


----------



## Devil Inc

Oh yes, I've ran many, many rounds through IBT, 3DMark, Catzilla, etc. Thank you for your help. I'll submit a ticket in the morning.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Oh yes, I've ran many, many rounds through IBT, 3DMark, Catzilla, etc. Thank you for your help. I'll submit a ticket in the morning.


GW2 is a little weird. Ive been 12hr stable on prime and bsod from the game. I just bumped vcore up a notch each bsod until it stopped. try that n hope it helps. Also, for the 2+ years ive played, sli has never worked for me.


----------



## Devil Inc

I don't feel I should have to bump my vCore just to play. I wi'll keep trying settings, hopefully I'll get lucky.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I've never had trouble running the game, the only thing with guildwars2 that I'm aware of is that its a very CPU heavy game. I've never tried SLI though but i do use Xfire and that works fine for me (70-80fps PvE, 40-50fps WvW raids). I've even run the game on my pants laptop when my PC has been down too, I had to drop the graphics settings down to low but it still ran ok.


----------



## Devil Inc

I woke up early before work this morning, so I fired it up in windowed mode, ran okay for about 7 mins before lockup. I'm gonna try it again in window, but with some monitoring software running and see if I can find anything out that way.

I bought this on suggestion of a few friends, one of which is running SLI 570s and he has zero issues. I do have Metro, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Skyrim (ENB mods installed) and a few other demanding games installed, all play without issue.

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Tried my old thief again. Good to see anet has further nerfed them, only saving grace is since Im going s/p+shortbow+lots of signets (SoM+haste+pw=win) and they finished nerfing that build into paste already I probably wont get destroyed by the over-nerfing the Thief class is subject to.


Thief classes always get nerfed...







. Same thing happened to Necro on GW1 when it came to Anex so no surprise there. /sigh. I just didn't realize they nerfed it so bad... damnit. I love thieves/rogues too... T__T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Wow I'm kind of surprised this thread has had no activity lately. Especially with the expansion announcement. Well I just wanted to say I went back to the game 2 days ago since I bought and played at launch. I'm enjoying myself so far although it still seems to be the same. I know they have added a lot but still being low level I've yet to see it.
> 
> If anyone is still playing this let me know!


I bought the game recently so yeah been meaning to play--since I've always wanted to play at launch but never could pick it up till now--though I need to finish fixing my computer first which is what is stopping me from enjoying the game right now.









I loved GW1 due to the community and hopefully GW2 is just as good.


----------



## Devil Inc

I managed to uninstall and wipe the Nvidia drivers from my system. Then I reinstalled them in a clean installation. Won't play in full screen, but managed to get about 45 mins of gameplay in windowed mode, but had driver reset (no game crash/lockup) somewhere in the middle of that time, then near the 45 min mark locked up and had to hard reset. I also, had CPU-Z open and Open HW Monitor just to see if I seen anything odd going on. Everything appeared to be stable throughout the session. I'm lost. I can manage 100 avg FPS in the Metro Redux: Last Light bench, but can't keep this game going.


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> I don't feel I should have to bump my vCore just to play. I wi'll keep trying settings, hopefully I'll get lucky.


your right. I was bsod'ing so vcore solved my problem. if your game is crashing/freezing up my first thought would be driver issues. but it looks like you already tried that


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> your right. I was bsod'ing so vcore solved my problem. if your game is crashing/freezing up my first thought would be driver issues. but it looks like you already tried that


I bumped the vcore up 2 notches overall and still didn't help, seemed to actually make it worse. Crashed as soon as I loaded into the game world.


----------



## DeviousAddict

It is probably best to send a ticket to AreanNet explaining the issue. I've not heard of anyone having the same issue as you are.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have not played the game since it came out. Anything fun to do now? I have the map ~ 60% explored but never did any dungeons. Still have not finished the main story.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have not played the game since it came out. Anything fun to do now? I have the map ~ 60% explored but never did any dungeons. Still have not finished the main story.


There's always been fun things to do. The dungeons are a really good challange and i personally found the main story to be very good.

As for new content, there has been new areas opened up with a new story to follow and later on this year there will be the 1st expansion 'Heart of Thorns' which will inlcude a new land and class (Revenant). If you look at GW2 YouTube channel you will see the teaser trailer and the offical trailer. It's does look very exciting, they're is also a lot more major updates on the way including a new system called Masteries and the chance to add a new weapon along with skills to your Lvl 80 character.
They're are plenty of review videos around Youtube that explain these in some detail becasue they've been given access to the Beta.

I'm not sure whent the release date is for Heart of Thornes though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> There's always been fun things to do. The dungeons are a really good challange and i personally found the main story to be very good.
> 
> As for new content, there has been new areas opened up with a new story to follow and later on this year there will be the 1st expansion 'Heart of Thorns' which will inlcude a new land and class (Revenant). If you look at GW2 YouTube channel you will see the teaser trailer and the offical trailer. It's does look very exciting, they're is also a lot more major updates on the way including a new system called Masteries and the chance to add a new weapon along with skills to your Lvl 80 character.
> They're are plenty of review videos around Youtube that explain these in some detail becasue they've been given access to the Beta.
> 
> I'm not sure whent the release date is for Heart of Thornes though


What is the easiest and fasted way to get good looking gear?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the easiest and fasted way to get good looking gear?


If you're on about Legendary weapons and armour then the fastest way would be to convert cash to gems and buy it through Black lion (works out about £300 per item!) other than that you've gotta work up your crafting skills and make them yourself, either by running around and collecting the necessary ingredients or buying them individually from BLT one at a time (not everything can be bought though because some of them are account bound items).
Personally I just by low level items I like the look of and then transmute my high level one, but I don't enjoy crafting so I'll never get a legendary item. A lot of the routine rare/epic gear looks decent enough to me.

The thing is, basic stats wise there's no difference with legendary items compared to standard lvl 80, it's just about looks and some pretty cool effects depending on what one you choose.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> If you're on about Legendary weapons and armour then the fastest way would be to convert cash to gems and buy it through Black lion (works out about £300 per item!) other than that you've gotta work up your crafting skills and make them yourself, either by running around and collecting the necessary ingredients or buying them individually from BLT one at a time (not everything can be bought though because some of them are account bound items).
> Personally I just by low level items I like the look of and then transmute my high level one, but I don't enjoy crafting so I'll never get a legendary item. A lot of the routine rare/epic gear looks decent enough to me.
> 
> The thing is, basic stats wise there's no difference with legendary items compared to standard lvl 80, it's just about looks and some pretty cool effects depending on what one you choose.


Man even Rare or Epic is enough for me. I basically only have gear that i got from drops.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Just look for the cheapest level weapons or armour you like the look of, then transmute what you have to look like it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the easiest and fasted way to get good looking gear?


It depends what you consider to be "good" looking. You have outfits that can be purchased through the gemstore with gems. You can also buy items from the Trading Post. I think the looks for my Mesmer and Ele came to no more than 10g for them both and you can get some really cool looking items on there. Personally i am not one for Legendaries, the stat increase which DeviousAddict failed to mention or didnt know about is a mere 5% and just isn't worth it. The BIG plus for Legendary weapons is that they aren't limited to a single stat set and if you change your build and need different stats you can just change them.


----------



## Millillion

On the topic of "good it what you like", there are many weapons and armors of various levels and costs that either look good on their own or fit certain themes very well. Legendaries and some of the unique exotic items will of course be flashier, but they don't always fit your look.


----------



## DeviousAddict

guild wars 2 is currently 75% off this weekend. For anyone qho fancies trying it out

Quote taken from their website

"Guild Wars 2 will be 75% off from 10:00 a.m. Pacific Time on Friday, April 10 until 11:59 p.m. Pacific Time on April 13*. Pick up a copy and join the battle!
* Offer applies only to Digital Heroic Edition and Digital Deluxe Edition purchased through buy.guildwars2.com from 5:00 p.m. (BST) 10th April 2015 through 7:59 a.m. (BST) 14th April 2015."


----------



## DIYDeath

Have they done anything to fix condition damage in PvE? Thinking of reinstalling but I'm not going to unless they've made more things viable than dps and cc.


----------



## DeviousAddict

There's been a ton of updates recently but I don't know the details of them


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I forgot how to play the game. I feel like starting fresh.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I forgot how to play the game. I feel like starting fresh.


did you start playing?

I got into the game just he liast month or so, friend of mine got the game for me during that sale, we are on Yak's Bend, im an 80 d/d ELE with all exotics, working on my fractals ;p


----------



## WBaS

I've been playing pretty consistently for at least the past 900 days or so. I jumped around a few servers but have been on Fort Aspenwood for probably close to a year now. We've been matched up (WvW) against Yak's Bend for what seems like forever. They sure do love to upgrade towers/keeps and use siege. Hopefully something will change soon to freshen things up a bit. Can't wait for the traits to be patched. Really can't wait for the Heart of Thorns Expansion!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I've been playing pretty consistently for at least the past 900 days or so. I jumped around a few servers but have been on Fort Aspenwood for probably close to a year now. We've been matched up (WvW) against Yak's Bend for what seems like forever. They sure do love to upgrade towers/keeps and use siege. Hopefully something will change soon to freshen things up a bit. Can't wait for the traits to be patched. Really can't wait for the Heart of Thorns Expansion!


me and my buddy, I think our eventual Goal is to save up gold and transfer over to Aspenwood, cus it seems yak's bend always ont eh short end of the stick in WvW


----------



## WBaS

YB may not be winning the matchups, but at least you have people to fight. I hate running around a map and not finding any enemies. When I do find YB, they seem to always be sitting in a fortification on siege.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I forgot how to play the game. I feel like starting fresh.


Dude I did the same the other day. Fired it up out of the blue, then realized I forget how to play the game it's been that long.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Dude I did the same the other day. Fired it up out of the blue, then realized I forget how to play the game it's been that long.


Usually it's better to make a new toon when coming back to a mmo after a long break.

I jumped on GW2 a few months ago with a friend who just got it. I played my noob necro and pretty much button mashed the whole time since I no longer knew what most of my skills did. Was fun though. My ol'lady was none too pleased since she plays daily and always tries to get me back on. Acted like I was cheating on her. Pretty funny having her walk in my computer room looking like she caught me with another women. Damned mmo addicts. She really was pretty p'ed at me for a day or two believe it or not. You'll play with him but not me? lol.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Oh how i wish Anet werent in charge of balancing. They are an absolute joke. The game has ONLY gotten worse when it comes to balance since release. Where as GOOD games with GOOD devs actually get better. I also hate how EVERY update the FIRST thing that comes to mind "what have they broken this time"


----------



## DIYDeath

That is why I stopped playing Guild Wars 2, I can't stand what they did to the game all the way from over nerfing the thief class instead of fixing their engine so perma stealth wasn't a factor to nerfing boss run exp/loot/respawn time like they did to the Plinx run (after that I saw my server drop 50% in activity).

Then we get into the awful design choices they cannot fix such as how condition damage is (mis)handled.

Bleh I'm going to stop there before I go into rant mode.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Anet are by far the WORST company when it comes to this. They never learned from the mistakes they made in GW1 and continue to make them in GW2. They are SO insanely bias when it comes tyo balance. They have game mechanics that simply do not work as they should and cant be fixed due to the game engine they used. They have a class that is a HUGE Hard counter to a whole other class. The list of issues that are down to Anet is rather long indeed.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Dude I did the same the other day. Fired it up out of the blue, then realized I forget how to play the game it's been that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually it's better to make a new toon when coming back to a mmo after a long break.
> 
> I jumped on GW2 a few months ago with a friend who just got it. I played my noob necro and pretty much button mashed the whole time since I no longer knew what most of my skills did. Was fun though. My ol'lady was none too pleased since she plays daily and always tries to get me back on. Acted like I was cheating on her. *Pretty funny having her walk in my computer room looking like she caught me with another women. Damned mmo addicts.* She really was pretty p'ed at me for a day or two believe it or not. You'll play with him but not me? lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That is why I stopped playing Guild Wars 2, I can't stand what they did to the game all the way from over nerfing the thief class instead of fixing their engine so perma stealth wasn't a factor to nerfing boss run exp/loot/respawn time like they did to the Plinx run (after that I saw my server drop 50% in activity).
> 
> Then we get into the awful design choices they cannot fix such as how condition damage is (mis)handled.
> 
> Bleh I'm going to stop there before I go into rant mode.


what is it about condition damage thats borked?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> what is it about condition damage thats borked?


Only one person can be dealing damage with a particular condition to a particular enemy at one time, so even if 25 people each have a stack of bleed on something, only one person is actually doing damage at a time, and that may not even be the person with the highest condition damage, so condition damage builds get *heavily* gimped by the mere existence of other players with incidental conditions.


----------



## StormX2

ah, i understand, would be annoying in large scale fights, no issue in dungeons and fractals for me however.

I do know that Condition damage builds can be extremely interesting for a D/D Elementalist, but I dont have hte ability to stack enough Condi righ tnow to make worth of it.

I primarily run with a Phalanx warrior so we are always top might, so I go primarily Crit/power/tough/vit with about 20k HP in pvp and 18k in fractals.

One day int he futureI will start a second suit for a proper condi build


----------



## WBaS

I was pretty sure each stack of bleed had its own timer and damage amount.

For example:

At 0 seconds, player 1 applies 1 bleed stack for 10 seconds duration and has enough condition damage to bleed for 100 dps.
At 5 seconds, player 2 applies 1 bleed stack for 10 seconds duration and has enough condition damage to bleed for 110 dps.

For seconds 0-4 the enemy would take 100 dps
For seconds 5-9 the enemy would take 210 dps (100+110)
For seconds 10-14 the enemy would take 110 dps

The problem comes in when there are max stacks of bleed (25). After the cap is reached, I'm not sure how the damage is calculated. Anet is removing the condition caps with the expansion, but they're also adding in "resistance" which IIRC will mitigate all condi dmg for a specified duration (like warriors' berserker stance).

The duration stacking conditions work a little different. I'm not sure how it determines which condition damage to use for the calculations.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Only one person can be dealing damage with a particular condition to a particular enemy at one time, so even if 25 people each have a stack of bleed on something, only one person is actually doing damage at a time, and that may not even be the person with the highest condition damage, so condition damage builds get *heavily* gimped by the mere existence of other players with incidental conditions.


To be fair. Most PvE content is SO bad, SO boring and SO poorly designed it really means nothing. I would actually like to see damage toned down. Especially in WvW/PvP. Condition spamming takes no skill what so ever. Being able to burst someone down with conditions that were designed to be more Damage over time is really poor. They need to tone down the condition damage so that Condition builds SLOWLY kill someone, Not melt them in seconds due to sheer amount of condition spamming. Direct damage needs to be fixed as well. Taking 50%+ of your health in damage in under 1second, sometimes from a SINGLE hit is just flat out broken.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I was pretty sure each stack of bleed had its own timer and damage amount.
> 
> For example:
> 
> At 0 seconds, player 1 applies 1 bleed stack for 10 seconds duration and has enough condition damage to bleed for 100 dps.
> At 5 seconds, player 2 applies 1 bleed stack for 10 seconds duration and has enough condition damage to bleed for 110 dps.
> 
> For seconds 0-4 the enemy would take 100 dps
> For seconds 5-9 the enemy would take 210 dps (100+110)
> For seconds 10-14 the enemy would take 110 dps
> 
> The problem comes in when there are max stacks of bleed (25). After the cap is reached, I'm not sure how the damage is calculated. Anet is removing the condition caps with the expansion, but they're also adding in "resistance" which IIRC will mitigate all condi dmg for a specified duration (like warriors' berserker stance).
> 
> The duration stacking conditions work a little different. I'm not sure how it determines which condition damage to use for the calculations.


The last tick is counted and applied. So if you have a level 1 p/p theif stacking bleed they will override your level 60 Engineer's bleed once the stack reaches 25. That's where the problem lies. Condition damage gets completely mitigated by the existance of other condition damage from lower damage condition damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> To be fair. Most PvE content is SO bad, SO boring and SO poorly designed it really means nothing. I would actually like to see damage toned down. Especially in WvW/PvP. Condition spamming takes no skill what so ever. Being able to burst someone down with conditions that were designed to be more Damage over time is really poor. They need to tone down the condition damage so that Condition builds SLOWLY kill someone, Not melt them in seconds due to sheer amount of condition spamming. Direct damage needs to be fixed as well. Taking 50%+ of your health in damage in under 1second, sometimes from a SINGLE hit is just flat out broken.


Sounds like you need to slot a remove condition ability. Condition damage happens over time so you have apple warning before things get really bad.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Sounds like you need to slot a remove condition ability. Condition damage happens over time so you have apple warning before things get really bad.


Not at all. I have no issues with most condi builds. That doesnt change the fact that condi builds are very well known to be the EASIEST builds to play. Relying on nothing but spamming every condition they have and repeating that process. Condi builds SHOULD be about slowly killing the enemy. That is NOT the case currently. Hell with the upcoming change you do know that condition damage, especially burning is going to go through the roof. They have shown it THOUSANDS in damage. Reaching like 4k dps...

I mean having played the game from release. Being a WvW roamer. Condition damage is out of control. When you see that 90% (or more some times) are condi bunker builds that rely on NOTHING but spamming all the conditions they have while doing NOTHING else says something. Also its not just the damage the conditions they do its the application, having classes easily able to stack 5-6 conditions in mere seconds and able to pump out conditions all the time. You can only do so much with condition removal...


----------



## StormX2

soudns like you are talking about Necro's ?

I dont seem to come across Condi builds that kill me that quickly, then again, im pretty stacked on tough/vit

Does the Sigil of Milandru reduce COndition damage as well? i know it reduce stun duration, but cant remember


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Not at all. I have no issues with most condi builds. That doesnt change the fact that condi builds are very well known to be the EASIEST builds to play. Relying on nothing but spamming every condition they have and repeating that process. Condi builds SHOULD be about slowly killing the enemy. That is NOT the case currently. Hell with the upcoming change you do know that condition damage, especially burning is going to go through the roof. They have shown it THOUSANDS in damage. Reaching like 4k dps...
> 
> I mean having played the game from release. Being a WvW roamer. Condition damage is out of control. When you see that 90% (or more some times) are condi bunker builds that rely on NOTHING but spamming all the conditions they have while doing NOTHING else says something. Also its not just the damage the conditions they do its the application, having classes easily able to stack 5-6 conditions in mere seconds and able to pump out conditions all the time. You can only do so much with condition removal...


No offense but this is the internet and this is a forum. I'm going to need to see a build before I agree with you. People tend to dramatize to get their point across and I'd like to make sure that's not the case with your opinion.

With condition damage stack cap removed I might play again and go as p/p thief. I love my bleed damage and AoE finishers.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No offense but this is the internet and this is a forum. I'm going to need to see a build before I agree with you. People tend to dramatize to get their point across and I'd like to make sure that's not the case with your opinion.
> 
> With condition damage stack cap removed I might play again and go as p/p thief. I love my bleed damage and AoE finishers.


supposedly quite alot of changes, heard my Ele will be very different, which kidn of sux cus after a Month I finallhy got a hold on the keyboard layout and Attunement swapping for Combo fields


----------



## WBaS

I assume you all have seen the latest post on conditions, but I'm going to post it anyway...

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/combat-changes-dotsanddashes/


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Hell with the upcoming change you do know that condition damage, especially burning is going to go through the roof. They have shown it THOUSANDS in damage. Reaching like 4k dps...


You know as well as I do that those numbers were in no way final. Nothing in that livestream was even approaching final, they didn't even have engineer in a state that could be shown.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> soudns like you are talking about Necro's ?
> 
> I dont seem to come across Condi builds that kill me that quickly, then again, im pretty stacked on tough/vit
> 
> Does the Sigil of Milandru reduce COndition damage as well? i know it reduce stun duration, but cant remember


I would say ALL condition builds suffer from this. Some more than others. Necro, Engineer, Mesmer can pump out conditions like theirs no tomorrow. Hell ONE hit from Engineers can inflict SIX different conditions. It all depends on which side you are on, i am on T1 EU and i see them a LOT. Now not saying they are impossible to kill, coz they aren't the problem is that WAY too many of them are simply one thing: spam conditions. They rely on that single aspect and that single aspect alone. Now this wouldn't be so bad if you couldn't get condi bombed every 5seconds.

Thats a rune set and it only affects stun duration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No offense but this is the internet and this is a forum. I'm going to need to see a build before I agree with you. People tend to dramatize to get their point across and I'd like to make sure that's not the case with your opinion.
> 
> With condition damage stack cap removed I might play again and go as p/p thief. I love my bleed damage and AoE finishers.


I run a 0/6/2/6/0 Mesmer build. 6 condis removed every 10-15seconds. Though again, Its how constantly and how easily without needing to do anything that condi spamming is. Very little skill in involved with just spamming every condition you have. Now while this isn't an issue in itself, you add in 99% of them are Bunker - high toughness, high Vit add in the fact they will be CONSTANTLY spamming the conditions and it just gets rather annoying. Rather fast.

Condition builds SHOULD be about slowly killing the enemy, that is simply NOT the case. Getting condi bombed and hit with Burning, Torment, Confusion the works it HURTS. You remove them and seconds later you have them again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> You know as well as I do that those numbers were in no way final. Nothing in that livestream was even approaching final, they didn't even have engineer in a state that could be shown.


Yeah, i mean you can continue to hope (in vein) that it will be fine i have played Guild Wars 1, i saw how much of mess they are at balance. I have played Guild Wars 2 and i have seen that they have yet to learn from their mistakes. The fact that NONE of the classes are final should mean that of course Engineers aren't ready and too be honest, they are among the worst offenders for condi spamming. Insane self healing and CC spamming all combined into one easy to use, newbie friendly build.

Balance wise, Guild Wars 2 is a mess. It was a mess at release and has only gotten worse. I am hoping that them removing stats from traitlines is them finally starting to actually care about balance. Maybe next they can start doing balance updates a little more often. It gets rather annoying within 30minutes of a balance update seeing something that is SO insanely strong and knowing that it will take Anet another 6-9months before they fix that and make something else so insanely strong and the circle continues.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I assume you all have seen the latest post on conditions, but I'm going to post it anyway...
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/combat-changes-dotsanddashes/


Some of these changes are flat out moronic. Conditions needed toning DOWN not buffed even more.
I really hope that they tone down the damage of ALL conditions if they are really adding this increased stack i mean they fully admit that some classes can fully stack a condition on someone/something now imagine 2 or even 3 people spamming the hell out of the same condition on someone/something. This is a terrible idea for WvW. This is again Anet making changes to one part of the game that is going to have a huge impact negativity on another part of the game.

The changes to Burning, Poison and Confusion were unneeded. All of these conditions were VERY strong already this change will yet again be HUGE buffs BUT only to specific classes which in itself is a terrible idea. The change to Vul wasn't needed either seeing as how conditions are ALREADY getting huge buffs. This again will be a decent buff for PvE that will wreck WvW/PvP balance.

Yay, so they are now making it even harder to stop the already movement brokenly OP GS Warrior and other insanely high (though unwarranted!) classes and builds this game has. This again, minor buff for PvE but are HUGE changes for WvW/PvP. They better be increasing the cool downs or giving the Ride The Lightening style nerfs to these movement skills to balance it out. Having Warrior, Thieves, even guardians just leap and spam mobility to run away in mere seconds without being able to do a damn thing about it is insanely annoying as it is. Going to be even worse....


----------



## WBaS

Just an FYI, Runes of Melandru affect both stun duration and condi duration. This is why warriors used to run dogged march trait + melandru runes + lemongrass food to have virtually no movement impairment. Runes of Hoelbrak now fill the role by trading some defense for offense.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yay, so they are now making it even harder to stop the already movement brokenly OP GS Warrior and other insanely high (though unwarranted!) classes and builds this game has. This again, minor buff for PvE but are HUGE changes for WvW/PvP. They better be increasing the cool downs or giving the Ride The Lightening style nerfs to these movement skills to balance it out. Having Warrior, Thieves, even guardians just leap and spam mobility to run away in mere seconds without being able to do a damn thing about it is insanely annoying as it is. Going to be even worse....


I find it funny that people complain about others running away. Most classes have escape mechanisms through movement skills, evades and stealth. I've learned to just accept the fact that I can't catch everyone. If they run from me, then I know I won the fight and I move on.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Just an FYI, Runes of Melandru affect both stun duration and condi duration. This is why warriors used to run dogged march trait + melandru runes + lemongrass food to have virtually no movement impairment. Runes of Hoelbrak now fill the role by trading some defense for offense.
> 
> EDIT:
> I find it funny that people complain about others running away. Most classes have escape mechanisms through movement skills, evades and stealth. I've learned to just accept the fact that I can't catch everyone. If they run from me, then I know I won the fight and I move on.


Yeah but the Stun duration is not part of that, that is what i meant. Stun isnt counted as a condition. It just shows that Anet still failing to balance the game. When you make changes like this for one mode and totally ignore the other modes of the game where such changes will be fully broken.

The problem isn't just the running. When you have very little access to ways to STOP them running this is especially the case for Warrior Greatsword with such low cool downs on its mobility skills . Add into that the fact that some of these weapons are also already obscene when it comes to damage, Condition damage or CC - Warrior Greatsword is an excellent example of that. Add in the near unstoppable mobility on VERY low cool downs. Add in that most devs would see that as being a problem. The problem is, Anet either play VERY specific classes or just dont play the game at all. I know they have "boasted" about ALL of them playing Warriors in the past, This sort of bias is actually damaging the game.


----------



## StormX2

happens though

DAOC = Everyone believe Mythic loved Hybernia over the rest
Warhammer Online = Everyone Believed they loved Only Order
Neverwinter Onle = Everyone believes 100% that the devs Only love the Control Wizard lol

ih good I was right about Miladru, I cant remember things very well and I use forums when im at work


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah but the Stun duration is not part of that, that is what i meant. Stun isnt counted as a condition. It just shows that Anet still failing to balance the game. When you make changes like this for one mode and totally ignore the other modes of the game where such changes will be fully broken.
> 
> The problem isn't just the running. When you have very little access to ways to STOP them running this is especially the case for Warrior Greatsword with such low cool downs on its mobility skills . Add into that the fact that some of these weapons are also already obscene when it comes to damage, Condition damage or CC - Warrior Greatsword is an excellent example of that. Add in the near unstoppable mobility on VERY low cool downs. Add in that most devs would see that as being a problem. The problem is, Anet either play VERY specific classes or just dont play the game at all. I know they have "boasted" about ALL of them playing Warriors in the past, This sort of bias is actually damaging the game.


Yeah the problem is that Anet specifically said in the past that they aren't going to balance around WvW. This is unfortunate to me because WvW is my (and many other players') end game. I personally don't like roaming unless I know I have the ability to disengage to prevent getting steam rolled by a larger group.

Even though GW2 balance is not perfect, I think it is currently the best combat system I've played in an MMORPG.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Yeah the problem is that Anet specifically said in the past that they aren't going to balance around WvW. This is unfortunate to me because WvW is my (and many other players') end game. I personally don't like roaming unless I know I have the ability to disengage to prevent getting steam rolled by a larger group.
> 
> Even though GW2 balance is not perfect, I think it is currently the best combat system I've played in an MMORPG.


The problem is more that rather than balance all 3 modes separate which would make EVERYONE happy. They decide to balance it around the LEAST played mode in the game because of their obsession with trying (wont ever happen!) to make PvP an eSport. As much as they might try with competitions and such, it will NEVER be a proper eSports because the mode is SO dull. The balance is STILL so bad, even in the mode they actually balance the game around...

Without a doubt, the combat system is the best i have played in an MMO. The games BIGGEST weakness is Anet. Look at what WoW has done in a 3 year time line. Added several expansions, updates that add PROPER content and plenty balance changes. The fact that Anet has some obsession/refusal/laziness to balance the game only once every 6-9months REALLY hurts the game as well. Knowing what will be brokenly OP for the next half a year really hurts the game especially in PvP and WvW.


----------



## DIYDeath

Agreed, anet had a good concept going they just implemented it terribly. A lot of the issues in GW2 are design decisions gone wrong and a refusal to fix bugs.

Remember when anet started nerfing the thief because of that WvWvW perma invisibility bug instead of fixing the issue?
Or mesmers scaling closed forts and portal bombing?


----------



## mrsmiles

have the fixed being able to get HoM items?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> have the fixed being able to get HoM items?


No, but recent discussion and comments from devs make it sound like it's getting re-enabled sooner than Soon™.


----------



## StormX2

im extremely bummed out about this expansion pack costing 50 dollars =(


----------



## DIYDeath

Well, Necomancers look epic with Reaper now.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> im extremely bummed out about this expansion pack costing 50 dollars =(


I think the majority of players were hoping it would be less.


----------



## Millillion

I was expecting a $40-$50 price point, but I do think they put forth the fact that the expansion comes with the base game _very_ poorly.

I will probably be waiting to see more of what the expansion offers before pre-ordering, though.


----------



## StormX2

if i could gift the extra copy of GW2 to a friend, it would be worth it, but its not... its a flat expansion that I don't think really adds nearly enough for me to justify $50 for it...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> if i could gift the extra copy of GW2 to a friend, it would be worth it, but its not... its a flat expansion that I don't think really adds nearly enough for me to justify $50 for it...


The thing is, we don't really know how much content it contains yet, so there's no way to say that yet.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> The thing is, we don't really know how much content it contains yet, so there's no way to say that yet.


eitherway, im PISSED OFF that they did a super cheap Sell out of the Orignal game, I got a delixe edition f, it was only 15 bucks, but thatw as only lie a month and a half go.

and now this expansion for 50? lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I cant wait for Anet to show once again they do not care about the players. When they release the update showing that they have no understanding of the game that they have created and see just how brokenly OP classes and builds become knowing that it will take Anet another 6-9months before they MIGHT fix it.

Though knowing that even IF they fix the ones they created, they will just add new brokenly stupid skills/traits and then the cycle repeat and wait another 6-9months for balance changes to repeat the process in a never ending cyle of Anet showing they cant balance a game. Though GW1 and 3 years of GW2 has already shown they cant do that lol


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I cant wait for Anet to show once again they do not care about the players. When they release the update showing that they have no understanding of the game that they have created and see just how brokenly OP classes and builds become knowing that it will take Anet another 6-9months before they MIGHT fix it.
> 
> Though knowing that even IF they fix the ones they created, they will just add new brokenly stupid skills/traits and then the cycle repeat and wait another 6-9months for balance changes to repeat the process in a never ending cyle of Anet showing they cant balance a game. Though GW1 and 3 years of GW2 has already shown they cant do that lol


pretty soon anyone with a a half assed condi build will be able to kick ass in WvW

its already bad enough what my friends Necro can do...... just 3 people took out 20 people on a bridge....

and now bleed can stack 1500 and condi through the roof


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> pretty soon anyone with a a half assed condi build will be able to kick ass in WvW
> 
> its already bad enough what my friends Necro can do...... just 3 people took out 20 people on a bridge....
> 
> and now bleed can stack 1500 and condi through the roof


Yep. Anet fell into the one they they said would never happen - Power (or condi) creep. Power burst and Condi burst builds are out of control. Classes and builds WILL be able to 1hit people with the upcoming changes. The condi changes are just going to make the MANY skilless condi builds even more broken. Even more condi spamming...Yay -.-

Being able to deal 50%+ of someones health in damage inside the first few seconds of a fight is just moronically stupid. Being able to inflict nearly every condition in the game inside pressing a few buttons is just moronic. If each class started with 20-25k health then it wouldnt be so bad. Eles will be getting 1shot left right and centre by thieves. Mesmers biggest weakness being Thieves will be even bigger counter with some of the VERY stupid Thief changes. The bunker builds that rely on NOTHING but Might stacking will be getting even stronger

Anet have shown that they simply fail to understand the game they created. They have shown time and time again they can not balance a game. They never have been able to and never will be able to. They hold too much bias for certain classes and fail to even understand some of the other classes they have made.


----------



## StormX2

I do have tyo say, I kind of like the bolstering ratehr than nerfing that other games do.

Id much rather have threat of being insta killed by every class than the boredom of 20 minute fights because no one can gain a clear advantage =./

I tend to push High Defenses in any character I play to start out with, helps me get a better handle of the game and combat before I take the commitment to go full glass cannon style or not.

But I can only imagine how crazy my Ele will be once condi is improved, my burst combo already ruins people in wvw 1 on 1's , Fire: 3, 4, 5, Earth 4,5, 2 (5 doesnt work well in 1 v 1 though) and Water (if i dont Earth5) for all that extra might, finish it up with Lightning
Now my Burning, the Earth Bleed will all be increasing damage output, im already murdering people with that combo -.-


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Fights that last 5-10seconds just arent fun, with the way classes defense options are so either poor or overpowered it just makes no sense. You dont need obscene damage and burst to stop fights from lasting 15-20minutes. The only way they do now is if its 2 bunker builds fighting each other. The problem with your butto0n bash combo - what happens when you use 90% of your weapon skills and utilities but the other person has used immunity? Invul? Blocks? Evades?

By the sounds of it, you are a Scepter Ele, that like most Scepter ele bash everything you have for as much Might as you can possibly get. These are the kind of things that are what this game should NOT have. You could be a D/D ele as well but using WAY too many skills for D/D makes me think that its Scepter.


----------



## WBaS

Burst is fine. For the most part (there are always exceptions) a burst player can also die more easily, hence where "glass" comes from. If a player chooses to be glass and the fight ends in 5-10 seconds, then so be it. If a player chooses to be a tank and the fight last forever, then so be it. Yes, some builds have too much burst with too much sustain. No matter what game you play there will always be imbalances. It certainly doesn't make it right, but I think this discussion has blown the magnitude of the imbalance out of proportion. If the fights are completely one-sided then I suspect it has more to do with player skill and how some builds counter others than it does with imbalance. Many people don't want to hear that it is just a L2P issue, but many of these perceived "problems" aren't problems at all.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

.....and as expected. Anet release an update and its riddled with issues and bugs. Showing that once again, Anet don't actually put ANY effort into testing their changes before they go live. We actually test them in the game. It only then takes them WEEKS to fix...assuming they get fixed.


----------



## WBaS

ArmageddonAsh, if you really think GW2 is so bad, then why do you put so much emotion into it? Just give up on GW2 if you really don't like it. I really don't see what complaining on here is going to do for you besides allow you to vent?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> ArmageddonAsh, if you really think GW2 is so bad, then why do you put so much emotion into it? Just give up on GW2 if you really don't like it. I really don't see what complaining on here is going to do for you besides allow you to vent?


If you can't admit that Anet are REALLY bad at releasing updates. By the way its confirmed that several classes are already bugged. Then you must not play the game often. I honestly cant remember the last time an update came out and they didnt break something.

Some of the "balance" changes are either fully moronic or bugged. The sad thing is, its hard to tell what is intended and what is bugged due to what Anet are like. My guild (a Mesmer guild) has been debating what current changes Mesmer has that were intended and what were bugs.

Though, i dont see me complaining, i see me pointing out what would happen and what so far has been shown to be true. That being said. Its been a fun night roaming WvW. I will be waiting to see what changes were intended and what are bugs before i decide on my full build.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> If you can't admit that Anet are REALLY bad at releasing updates. By the way its confirmed that several classes are already bugged. Then you must not play the game often. I honestly cant remember the last time an update came out and they didnt break something.
> 
> Some of the "balance" changes are either fully moronic or bugged. The sad thing is, its hard to tell what is intended and what is bugged due to what Anet are like. My guild (a Mesmer guild) has been debating what current changes Mesmer has that were intended and what were bugs.
> 
> Though, i dont see me complaining, i see me pointing out what would happen and what so far has been shown to be true. That being said. Its been a fun night roaming WvW. I will be waiting to see what changes were intended and what are bugs before i decide on my full build.


Perhaps you missed the parts where I did admit that Anet does make mistakes? Most developers do. You can't remember the last time an update came out where something wasn't broken... I can't remember playing any perfect MMO.

Your past posts seemed like complaining to me. Whether you meant it to be or not, people will interpret text differently I suppose.

This patch definitely shook things up. I look forward to seeing how it changes the gameplay/meta.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> This patch definitely shook things up. I look forward to seeing how it changes the gameplay/meta.


The question is: How much of it was intended?
When an update comes and having to wonder what was intended and was is bugged becomes bit of a fun game. We will have to wait several weeks for Anet to fix the bugs they introduced, remove the unintended effects and wait for the nerfs to direct damage and condition damage before any meta will start.


----------



## StormX2

im a D/D and I Do what i need to Do , that is all

im about 2 months in, just over 40 Agony Resist, i have 1 ascended dagger and one boot









overall im having fun with the active combat


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> im a D/D and I Do what i need to Do , that is all
> 
> im about 2 months in, just over 40 Agony Resist, i have 1 ascended dagger and one boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall im having fun with the active combat


The fact you have agony resist says you are PvE. PvE doesnt really have any skill needed. High level factuals require one thing: Agony Resist and that is it. Gear, traits, weapons mean nothing. I have seen people completing some of them with out any gear, accessories and such. Unfortunately, GW2 has the worst PvE experience i have seen in an MMO.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The fact you have agony resist says you are PvE. PvE doesnt really have any skill needed. High level factuals require one thing: Agony Resist and that is it. Gear, traits, weapons mean nothing. I have seen people completing some of them with out any gear, accessories and such. Unfortunately, GW2 has the worst PvE experience i have seen in an MMO.


why you trying to piss in my cereal man? Fractals are fun

im in a PvX Guild, right now the best way for me to make money and get ascended gear is to farm fractals. I wonder if you realize that you are basically trash talking and attacking me with your statement. Its like you are implying that I have a lack of skill simply because I have Agony Resistance. And because you once, supposedly observed someone beat a fractal without any gear, you somehow conclude that Fractals are stupidly easy, and anyone doing them obviously has no skills??

Grow up man, you didnt even provide any details or proof. If you really dislike this game then don't play it, stop talking down to those of us who DO like it, and Move on with your life.

Ive been playing MMO's for a very long time, I cant say that GW2 is particularly better or worse than most out there... I DO HOWEVER find the PvE content to be Enjoyable AND Fun. There is more than enough to do in the open world to keep someone busy and free from burning out. Maybe you just don't like Jumping Puzzles? Maybe you don't like the the mechanics to the boss fights, which I do think most of them are pretty interesting and different from other games. Or maybe your just a grumpy kid, whose angry for no real reason.

I also rather enjoy the different types of PvP, the Battlegrounds remind me of my favorite MMO's DAOC and Warhammer Online (for obvious reasons).

Final Statement, I and maybe some others here, do enjoy the game, so please, stop trying to make us dislike it, and quit trying to piss in my cereal

side note, i got a copy of the expansion for free, they are reimbursing people the amount they paid for the game if purchased after jan 2015 (so $15 off in my case, but my buddy covered the cost for me sicne he originally purchased it anyway) and some other interesting incentives for the Veterans Pre jan 2015.

Condi changes are interesting, there are some new crazy builds otu there, a few ex;ploits but PvP remains pretty much the same. Condi doesn't bother me too much, with the new Specialization changfes, my Ele can pretty much remove conditions all day long using a cantrip build.


----------



## DIYDeath

I might get back into GW2 later when I have more time on my hands. I wouldn't mind going P/P Thief with mass venom now that conditions aren't trash. Will be fun to burst down everything that even thinks of looking at me funny in 1v1 combat...though the lack of AoE isn't going to be very fun.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> why you trying to piss in my cereal man? Fractals are fun
> 
> im in a PvX Guild, right now the best way for me to make money and get ascended gear is to farm fractals. I wonder if you realize that you are basically trash talking and attacking me with your statement. Its like you are implying that I have a lack of skill simply because I have Agony Resistance. And because you once, supposedly observed someone beat a fractal without any gear, you somehow conclude that Fractals are stupidly easy, and anyone doing them obviously has no skills??
> 
> Grow up man, you didnt even provide any details or proof. If you really dislike this game then don't play it, stop talking down to those of us who DO like it, and Move on with your life.
> 
> Ive been playing MMO's for a very long time, I cant say that GW2 is particularly better or worse than most out there... I DO HOWEVER find the PvE content to be Enjoyable AND Fun. There is more than enough to do in the open world to keep someone busy and free from burning out. Maybe you just don't like Jumping Puzzles? Maybe you don't like the the mechanics to the boss fights, which I do think most of them are pretty interesting and different from other games. Or maybe your just a grumpy kid, whose angry for no real reason.
> 
> I also rather enjoy the different types of PvP, the Battlegrounds remind me of my favorite MMO's DAOC and Warhammer Online (for obvious reasons).
> 
> Final Statement, I and maybe some others here, do enjoy the game, so please, stop trying to make us dislike it, and quit trying to piss in my cereal
> 
> side note, i got a copy of the expansion for free, they are reimbursing people the amount they paid for the game if purchased after jan 2015 (so $15 off in my case, but my buddy covered the cost for me sicne he originally purchased it anyway) and some other interesting incentives for the Veterans Pre jan 2015.
> 
> Condi changes are interesting, there are some new crazy builds otu there, a few ex;ploits but PvP remains pretty much the same. Condi doesn't bother me too much, with the new Specialization changfes, my Ele can pretty much remove conditions all day long using a cantrip build.


Lol. Just lol. Of every MMO i have played - FFXI, FF14, Rift, WoW, Tera Online, Wildstar, Guild Wars 2 and GW2 PvE "experience" has by far been the worst. This is of course my opinion and the last time i checked, opinions are allowed. I just find GW2 PvE really boring. It offers nothing at end level. Everything you can do in the game you can do before end level, therefore it has no end game content.

PvE just lacks content. Dungeons are decent but fall to the issues Anet create, cheap tactics. Boring bosses. They just become tedious too quick. Visually the dungeons are pretty cool, like they have different paths with stories but they are all still rather meh due to the fights, the bosses use too many cheap tactics, 1 hit downs and such just dont really work. Then you get onto how the mechanics can simply be ignored or the games terrible balance abused to make so much of the content to be pointless.

The WvW events. Done it once. Done it a thousand times. Especially the world bosses. None really scream "wow that was awesome, i want to do it again" its more "god, this drags on and on, shame i need to farm this crap" I do like the one about killing the giant flower under Mag falls(?) only done it a few times but with it being several events. Take and upgrade the 4 posts, then having to kill these champions before going at the main boss its pretty cool, but again after a while you just get the boredom that this game has too much of when it comes to PvE.

Fractuals fall into the same problems as Dungeons. Boring. Boring. Boring. It's like Anet can't figure out what makes a REAL challenge so add a cheap high damaging condition/effect and make it so you have to farm Agony resist stat. Though again, this can be ignored pretty much when you have enough of it. Maybe if they added something like 10man Dungeons/Fractuals/Raids with PROPER challenge. PROPER tactics. Which world Events tend to be: Spam the hell out of everything you have. Kill. Kill. Kill.

Some of the issues this game has, its trying a little too hard to be accessible by every single person. Regardless of skill. It could do with adding 10man raids or something. Something that needs voice comms. Proper tactics needed. People with the right builds. Not everyone just being zerk with the one goal of killing something as fast as possible. Dungeons these days are: Go Zerk or go home. World events are pretty much, run what ever you want. Build. Stats. Damage. Means nothing. Just be good enough to HIT the boss and dont die.

The S/TPvP mode is a joke. Anet has been SO obsessed with trying to make it an eSport that its seriously damaged the game and each and every mode this game has. It needed to come with at least 2-3 modes rather than the only one it currently has, well 2 if you count the Team Death Match map. That could become a really cool mode if the maps are designed well enough, they wouldnt be able to use the current Point Hold maps due to how they are designed. They just wouldnt work. It's nice that they are FINALLY adding a new mode, only has taken them 3 years to do so.

I spend 99.9% in WvW. WvW is the mode i enjoy. That is the ONLY mode i enjoy. Though not the zerg/blob fest. I roam. Solo as much as i can. If it wasnt for the combat system and WvW i wouldnt play GW2.

As for the update. Its been great. It really says something that you see changes and have to actually think if they are intended changes or are bugs. Because Anet love to introduce bugged effects and taking months (if ever!) to actually fix them. Since the update they have:

13 General bug fixes

3 Engineer bugs fixed, 1 skill fixed
2 Guardian bug fix
3 Mesmer Nerf.
1 Necromancer trait fix, 1 skill fix
1 Ranger skill fact change, 8 bug fixes
1 Thief Bug fix, 1 Trait Fix, 2 Trait change
1 Warrior Trait fix

My build alone on Mesmer has KEY trait bugs that make my damage worse and conditions not get removed. Yet we got nerfs. Apparently people doing up to 12k burning ticks is perfectly fine but a trait that inflicts Torment on shatter that already has requirements that squishy illusions HIT their target was too strong the reason? The devs stood in the Mists and saw 3.1k tick on a golem and didnt know that the golems are programmed to tick for MOVING damage and they didnt even know that. We got a cool down reduction trait nerfed to make it WORSE than the previous flat 20% reductions that Anet replaced with their new system...

It'll be at least another 2-3 weeks before Anet have finished with all their nerfs and changes before a new meta can even start to form. The problem is, Anet have shown that they dont like waiting 2 of the Mesmer nerfs happened within HOURS of the first update coming out...

All we really know: Condition damage, direct damage with both be reduced. Burning damage on Engineers and Guardians will see further changes and nerfs as they are doing WAY more Burning damage than any other class can get. Mesmer will get hit with nerfs to shatter damage, phantasm damage, condition damage. PU will be nerfed. Defences will be nerfed. Though i don't run PU or Condition build so neither of them will affect me. every mesmer uses Phantasm and shatters so any nerfs to them will nerf my build. Though as long as EVERY class is hit with nerfs then its okay. Seeing the likes of Thieves doing 11k Backstabs and HS are insanely broken.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Lol. Just lol. Of every MMO i have played - FFXI, FF14, Rift, WoW, Tera Online, Wildstar, Guild Wars 2 and GW2 PvE "experience" has by far been the worst. This is of course my opinion and the last time i checked, opinions are allowed. I just find GW2 PvE really boring. It offers nothing at end level. Everything you can do in the game you can do before end level, therefore it has no end game content.
> 
> PvE just lacks content. Dungeons are decent but fall to the issues Anet create, cheap tactics. Boring bosses. They just become tedious too quick. Visually the dungeons are pretty cool, like they have different paths with stories but they are all still rather meh due to the fights, the bosses use too many cheap tactics, 1 hit downs and such just dont really work. Then you get onto how the mechanics can simply be ignored or the games terrible balance abused to make so much of the content to be pointless.
> 
> The WvW events. Done it once. Done it a thousand times. Especially the world bosses. None really scream "wow that was awesome, i want to do it again" its more "god, this drags on and on, shame i need to farm this crap" I do like the one about killing the giant flower under Mag falls(?) only done it a few times but with it being several events. Take and upgrade the 4 posts, then having to kill these champions before going at the main boss its pretty cool, but again after a while you just get the boredom that this game has too much of when it comes to PvE.
> 
> Fractuals fall into the same problems as Dungeons. Boring. Boring. Boring. It's like Anet can't figure out what makes a REAL challenge so add a cheap high damaging condition/effect and make it so you have to farm Agony resist stat. Though again, this can be ignored pretty much when you have enough of it. Maybe if they added something like 10man Dungeons/Fractuals/Raids with PROPER challenge. PROPER tactics. Which world Events tend to be: Spam the hell out of everything you have. Kill. Kill. Kill.
> 
> Some of the issues this game has, its trying a little too hard to be accessible by every single person. Regardless of skill. It could do with adding 10man raids or something. Something that needs voice comms. Proper tactics needed. People with the right builds. Not everyone just being zerk with the one goal of killing something as fast as possible. Dungeons these days are: Go Zerk or go home. World events are pretty much, run what ever you want. Build. Stats. Damage. Means nothing. Just be good enough to HIT the boss and dont die.
> 
> The S/TPvP mode is a joke. Anet has been SO obsessed with trying to make it an eSport that its seriously damaged the game and each and every mode this game has. It needed to come with at least 2-3 modes rather than the only one it currently has, well 2 if you count the Team Death Match map. That could become a really cool mode if the maps are designed well enough, they wouldnt be able to use the current Point Hold maps due to how they are designed. They just wouldnt work. It's nice that they are FINALLY adding a new mode, only has taken them 3 years to do so.
> 
> I spend 99.9% in WvW. WvW is the mode i enjoy. That is the ONLY mode i enjoy. Though not the zerg/blob fest. I roam. Solo as much as i can. If it wasnt for the combat system and WvW i wouldnt play GW2.
> 
> As for the update. Its been great. It really says something that you see changes and have to actually think if they are intended changes or are bugs. Because Anet love to introduce bugged effects and taking months (if ever!) to actually fix them. Since the update they have:
> 
> 13 General bug fixes
> 
> 3 Engineer bugs fixed, 1 skill fixed
> 2 Guardian bug fix
> 3 Mesmer Nerf.
> 1 Necromancer trait fix, 1 skill fix
> 1 Ranger skill fact change, 8 bug fixes
> 1 Thief Bug fix, 1 Trait Fix, 2 Trait change
> 1 Warrior Trait fix
> 
> My build alone on Mesmer has KEY trait bugs that make my damage worse and conditions not get removed. Yet we got nerfs. Apparently people doing up to 12k burning ticks is perfectly fine but a trait that inflicts Torment on shatter that already has requirements that squishy illusions HIT their target was too strong the reason? The devs stood in the Mists and saw 3.1k tick on a golem and didnt know that the golems are programmed to tick for MOVING damage and they didnt even know that. We got a cool down reduction trait nerfed to make it WORSE than the previous flat 20% reductions that Anet replaced with their new system...
> 
> It'll be at least another 2-3 weeks before Anet have finished with all their nerfs and changes before a new meta can even start to form. The problem is, Anet have shown that they dont like waiting 2 of the Mesmer nerfs happened within HOURS of the first update coming out...
> 
> All we really know: Condition damage, direct damage with both be reduced. Burning damage on Engineers and Guardians will see further changes and nerfs as they are doing WAY more Burning damage than any other class can get. Mesmer will get hit with nerfs to shatter damage, phantasm damage, condition damage. PU will be nerfed. Defences will be nerfed. Though i don't run PU or Condition build so neither of them will affect me. every mesmer uses Phantasm and shatters so any nerfs to them will nerf my build. Though as long as EVERY class is hit with nerfs then its okay. Seeing the likes of Thieves doing 11k Backstabs and HS are insanely broken.


There you go again, starting your reply by laughing at my statements, and my disapproval of your overall attitude towards anyone who is talking in here, wether intentional or not, makes you look foolish.

LOL Just LOL m of Every MMO I Have played. Ultima, Realm Online, CoH, Lineage/2, PSO, Asherons Call, Ragnarok/2, Everquest, Dark Age (6 years) Warhammer, Eve, Age of Conan, Wushu, 12 sky, Swordman, silkroad, PWI, Neverwinter Online $ Neverwinter Nights on AOL, Tera, DDO, Rift, SWTOR, SWGalaxies, and forget it, theres too many to list here - out of all of them GW2 gives me extreme flexibility that I am really enjoying.

Lets see, GW2 let me greatly enjoy the lvling process because there was always something different to get involved with. This is NOT THE CASE in almost every single other MMO ever created... Period. Every other game is a cut and paste of the next one.

Out of the 200+ MMO;s that I have played and tested, here is a list of the ONLY time I have ever enjoyed PvE as far as the lvling and questing process:

SWTOR, having a full fledged companion which can wear real gear was great, adding a "choose your own adventure" style options to the Spoken Portions of your Quests / dungeons was certainly a welcome change in the MMO world. End Game Dungeon runs at the time were not terrible, the mechanics of the bosses were challenging enough for the first couple of run, then your team can breeze through it and collect your items before it got old (before it went Free 2 play) unfortunately lack of compelling pvp was what turned me away.

Neverwinter Online: Not sure what it was, but I lvled 5 characters through quests alone, and never got bored of it. Unfortunately, you wanna complain about bad devs, then maybe you will learn to appreciate what you have if you play neverwinter for a little bit.

Vindictus: Probably the most enjoyable game, jsut not for extended periods of time, plagues with horrible bugs that have existed since day one and pretty terrible dev team that makes up for it with weakly buffs and bonus events to help you level up. But this game becomes a psycho grind, best played a few times a week at best.

Warhammer Online: The questing itself was lame, I dont think I finished nearly a quarter of the games quests, however RvR was incorporated into the PvE experience as well as Public Quest zones were dynamic and fun to run with your friends.

Guild Wars 2: The whole way through I can pretty much do whatever I want, I was never forced into doing any one thing, and even in teh quest, it was never the same old , collect 5 of this, kill 20 of that, where the next zone is collect 10 of this, and kill 40 of that. Nope GW2 always gives youa few options on how to complete those "heart" quests areas, and the personal story line is pretty cool, I must admit to that.

And thats it, I cant really think of any other games that I truly enjoyed the PvE experience very much.

Games like DAOC were not as forgiving as games today, you only have WOW to thank for the Baby difficulties we have in Dungeons and Raids today... The troves of children complaining that its too hard for them, when it was already so dumbed down compared to DAOC.

Why Am I playing GW2?

The Combat system is ALMOST as good as it gets.. THis is why I really enjoyed Neverwinter, as I find the compat system to be superb, with only Vindictus being a Tie for #1 combat mechanics. too Bad neverwinter has terrible pvp and one of the worst open zone PvP areas I have ever seen implemented into a game (not as bad as SWTOR's however).

More Reasons

GW2 is possibly the most flexible game out there, really gives you the change to build a character the way you want it (not including character creation, yah very unhappy there) but I can really only recall one other game that gave me such flexibility in my character and how I play it, with each class having an almost ridiculous number of weapons they can equip for completely different attack styles and combinations. The only other game I can recall giving me that flexibility was Eden Eternal, however this game is a Prime Example of Grindfest

Having played DAOC and WOW type games for god knows how long, stepping intop something liek Vidictus, Tera, Neverwinter or GW2 was sooo refreshing that I can barely even play the old style, non active combat Games anymore. Its almost impossible,

Vindictus got me addicted to the idea of active combat, too much of a grind though, never once hit lvl cap. Tera gave me some hope, but turned out to be a huge grind fest too as well as teh combat being extremely clunky and not nearly as enjoyable.. Neverwinter in my opinion perfected the combat portion, but pretty much bombed everywhere else in the game.

That leaves me with... Guild Wars 2. And I am enjoying it 100%, but feel free to ask me how I feel 1 year from now =)

TLDR Version - Your pitiful list of Baby Grade MMO's does not impress, You have not been part of the real Struggle that us 1st and 2nd generation MMOer's had to deal with makes you look like a whiny WoW brat. Please stop trying to put others down for what they like, and Opinions do not need to be Voiced every time someone posts in here, as you are no longer voicing an opinion, but more or less imposing your dislikes on the resat of us, and frankly no one cares.

So ROFL LOL all you want to yourself Mr. Ketchum.

Also, they are called Fractals, wasn't sure if you were mistyping on purpose though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> There you go again, starting your reply by laughing at my statements, and my disapproval of your overall attitude towards anyone who is talking in here, wether intentional or not, makes you look foolish.
> 
> LOL Just LOL m of Every MMO I Have played. Ultima, Realm Online, CoH, Lineage/2, PSO, Asherons Call, Ragnarok/2, Everquest, Dark Age (6 years) Warhammer, Eve, Age of Conan, Wushu, 12 sky, Swordman, silkroad, PWI, Neverwinter Online $ Neverwinter Nights on AOL, Tera, DDO, Rift, SWTOR, SWGalaxies, and forget it, theres too many to list here - out of all of them GW2 gives me extreme flexibility that I am really enjoying.
> 
> Lets see, GW2 let me greatly enjoy the lvling process because there was always something different to get involved with. This is NOT THE CASE in almost every single other MMO ever created... Period. Every other game is a cut and paste of the next one.
> 
> Out of the 200+ MMO;s that I have played and tested, here is a list of the ONLY time I have ever enjoyed PvE as far as the lvling and questing process:
> 
> SWTOR, having a full fledged companion which can wear real gear was great, adding a "choose your own adventure" style options to the Spoken Portions of your Quests / dungeons was certainly a welcome change in the MMO world. End Game Dungeon runs at the time were not terrible, the mechanics of the bosses were challenging enough for the first couple of run, then your team can breeze through it and collect your items before it got old (before it went Free 2 play) unfortunately lack of compelling pvp was what turned me away.
> 
> Neverwinter Online: Not sure what it was, but I lvled 5 characters through quests alone, and never got bored of it. Unfortunately, you wanna complain about bad devs, then maybe you will learn to appreciate what you have if you play neverwinter for a little bit.
> 
> Vindictus: Probably the most enjoyable game, jsut not for extended periods of time, plagues with horrible bugs that have existed since day one and pretty terrible dev team that makes up for it with weakly buffs and bonus events to help you level up. But this game becomes a psycho grind, best played a few times a week at best.
> 
> Warhammer Online: The questing itself was lame, I dont think I finished nearly a quarter of the games quests, however RvR was incorporated into the PvE experience as well as Public Quest zones were dynamic and fun to run with your friends.
> 
> Guild Wars 2: The whole way through I can pretty much do whatever I want, I was never forced into doing any one thing, and even in teh quest, it was never the same old , collect 5 of this, kill 20 of that, where the next zone is collect 10 of this, and kill 40 of that. Nope GW2 always gives youa few options on how to complete those "heart" quests areas, and the personal story line is pretty cool, I must admit to that.
> 
> And thats it, I cant really think of any other games that I truly enjoyed the PvE experience very much.
> 
> Games like DAOC were not as forgiving as games today, you only have WOW to thank for the Baby difficulties we have in Dungeons and Raids today... The troves of children complaining that its too hard for them, when it was already so dumbed down compared to DAOC.
> 
> Why Am I playing GW2?
> 
> The Combat system is ALMOST as good as it gets.. THis is why I really enjoyed Neverwinter, as I find the compat system to be superb, with only Vindictus being a Tie for #1 combat mechanics. too Bad neverwinter has terrible pvp and one of the worst open zone PvP areas I have ever seen implemented into a game (not as bad as SWTOR's however).
> 
> More Reasons
> 
> GW2 is possibly the most flexible game out there, really gives you the change to build a character the way you want it (not including character creation, yah very unhappy there) but I can really only recall one other game that gave me such flexibility in my character and how I play it, with each class having an almost ridiculous number of weapons they can equip for completely different attack styles and combinations. The only other game I can recall giving me that flexibility was Eden Eternal, however this game is a Prime Example of Grindfest
> 
> Having played DAOC and WOW type games for god knows how long, stepping intop something liek Vidictus, Tera, Neverwinter or GW2 was sooo refreshing that I can barely even play the old style, non active combat Games anymore. Its almost impossible,
> 
> Vindictus got me addicted to the idea of active combat, too much of a grind though, never once hit lvl cap. Tera gave me some hope, but turned out to be a huge grind fest too as well as teh combat being extremely clunky and not nearly as enjoyable.. Neverwinter in my opinion perfected the combat portion, but pretty much bombed everywhere else in the game.
> 
> That leaves me with... Guild Wars 2. And I am enjoying it 100%, but feel free to ask me how I feel 1 year from now =)
> 
> TLDR Version - Your pitiful list of Baby Grade MMO's does not impress, You have not been part of the real Struggle that us 1st and 2nd generation MMOer's had to deal with makes you look like a whiny WoW brat. Please stop trying to put others down for what they like, and Opinions do not need to be Voiced every time someone posts in here, as you are no longer voicing an opinion, but more or less imposing your dislikes on the resat of us, and frankly no one cares.
> 
> So ROFL LOL all you want to yourself Mr. Ketchum.
> 
> Also, they are called Fractals, wasn't sure if you were mistyping on purpose though.


I was actually laughing at your "pissing in my cereal" comment. Assuming that me showing an opinion was some how aimed at annoying or upsetting you. Though you seem to ignore the fact that i actually mentioned that its my opinion. Like what you are saying is YOUR opinion but unlike you i know the difference between opinion and fact. Did i ever once say you are wrong for liking the PvE? No. I have stated that in my opinion the PvE is bad. That as stated is my opinion. I have shared why i think the PvE is poor. I will just leave it at that.

As for your list of MMOs. I didnt list them all, coz you know - what is the point? The number of games you have played bares NOTHING on the current game. I could mention all the others i have played in the past but it doesnt matter. This is GW2. This is what matters. I think it is rather funny that you try and make out that playing more MMO games some how means pretty much anything.


----------



## StormX2

your main complaints are driven by the dev's quality on updates and break fixes, your mentioning of games from the current generation of MMO's tells me that you have never experienced first and second gen mmo's leading me to believe that you really, truly have no clue, how bad it could be.

^ That is incredibly relevant to my post and the reason why I demonstrated my knowledge of games, in order to tell you that you really shouldn't complain at all.

This isn't an opinion, its a fact. MMO's of this generation have been dumbed down thanks to the likes of WoW. As it started off semi challenging and kept getting driven into the dirt by the flocks of children who cant figure out how to not step in the red.

If you had the previous experiences that I have had, I think you would be a bit more humble, as well as understand that these guys are here to make money in one or more ways, fixing your broken character is not on the top of the list.

Again, you want to really know bad, go play Vindictus or Neverwinter, go see what it truly means to be forgotten by the devs, cus man you really don't know.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> your main complaints are driven by the dev's quality on updates and break fixes, your mentioning of games from the current generation of MMO's tells me that you have never experienced first and second gen mmo's leading me to believe that you really, truly have no clue, how bad it could be.
> 
> ^ That is incredibly relevant to my post and the reason why I demonstrated my knowledge of games, in order to tell you that you really shouldn't complain at all.
> 
> This isn't an opinion, its a fact. MMO's of this generation have been dumbed down thanks to the likes of WoW. As it started off semi challenging and kept getting driven into the dirt by the flocks of children who cant figure out how to not step in the red.
> 
> If you had the previous experiences that I have had, I think you would be a bit more humble, as well as understand that these guys are here to make money in one or more ways, fixing your broken character is not on the top of the list.
> 
> Again, you want to really know bad, go play Vindictus or Neverwinter, go see what it truly means to be forgotten by the devs, cus man you really don't know.


Your comments make me think that you dont actually read what i have written. Because i did point out i listed just SOME of the games that i have played. Unlike you i dont see the point in mentioning EVERY game i have played because its pointless and irrelevant. To be fair, anyone that played GW1 (i did) would have known that GW2 would have these issues because Anet either fails to learn from mistakes or just flat out ignores the mistakes they have made and make the same mistakes again expecting different results.

I'd say WoW isn't the reason, This game HAS to be easily accessible. With no monthly fee they have to have the biggest market as possible. They have to have it as easy as possible to play, which would explain most of the PvE content. The problem is, there really isnt anything for the more experienced player. I would hope they would add like a 10man mode that is really hard but i have serious doubts of what the expansion will actually come with in terms of content.

The problem with Anet is that they are EXTREMELY bias. In the past they have pretty much gloated that they all play Warriors. They make changes based on a mode that is the LEAST played mode in the entire game and a mode that even they dont understand. They have time and time again ignored players. When Necromancers wanted sustain, attrition - Anet gave them even more burst in the form of Dhuumfire and that led to even more nerfs leaving them WORSE off than before. It's this kind of clueless, rash decision making that has happened time and time again.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Your comments make me think that you dont actually read what i have written. Because i did point out i listed just SOME of the games that i have played. Unlike you i dont see the point in mentioning EVERY game i have played because its pointless and irrelevant. To be fair, anyone that played GW1 (i did) would have known that GW2 would have these issues because Anet either fails to learn from mistakes or just flat out ignores the mistakes they have made and make the same mistakes again expecting different results.
> 
> I'd say WoW isn't the reason, This game HAS to be easily accessible. With no monthly fee they have to have the biggest market as possible. They have to have it as easy as possible to play, which would explain most of the PvE content. The problem is, there really isnt anything for the more experienced player. I would hope they would add like a 10man mode that is really hard but i have serious doubts of what the expansion will actually come with in terms of content.
> 
> The problem with Anet is that they are EXTREMELY bias. In the past they have pretty much gloated that they all play Warriors. They make changes based on a mode that is the LEAST played mode in the entire game and a mode that even they dont understand. They have time and time again ignored players. When Necromancers wanted sustain, attrition - Anet gave them even more burst in the form of Dhuumfire and that led to even more nerfs leaving them WORSE off than before. It's this kind of clueless, rash decision making that has happened time and time again.


You're certainly right about your conclusion. Anet is awful at balance. Nevermind PvE being bland, that doesn't even matter when the classes are so screwed up they no longer function well. Just look at the Thief. There was problems with permastealth due to the servers not updating in time. Soulution? Nerf thief damage then nerf thief invisibility then nerf thief initiative then destroy their weakest weapon sets by invalidating them (s/p, p/p are garbage for the most part now) and when that doesn't work lets start nerfing traits.

When the could have just fixed the server issue before addressing balance.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You're certainly right about your conclusion. Anet is awful at balance. Nevermind PvE being bland, that doesn't even matter when the classes are so screwed up they no longer function well. Just look at the Thief. There was problems with permastealth due to the servers not updating in time. Soulution? Nerf thief damage then nerf thief invisibility then nerf thief initiative then destroy their weakest weapon sets by invalidating them (s/p, p/p are garbage for the most part now) and when that doesn't work lets start nerfing traits.
> 
> When the could have just fixed the server issue before addressing balance.


To be fair, with Thief doing 7-11k damage on easily spammed skills and having NO counter for when they are bashing "1" while in stealth seeing how Blocks, Invuls, Dodging, evades do nothing and they can just continue to bash it until it lands. They needed changes. Their damage has gotten MUCH worse since the update, though same can be said for pretty much everyone. The other problem is the update has introduced bugs and issues to traits and skills that STILL havent been fixed, some of these are insanely overpowered bugs - like Nades on Engineer throwing MORE grenades than its meant to thus dealing like double its intended damage.

It will be 2-3 weeks before all the bugs and issues at fixed, though i do expect Anet to totally ignore some of the bugs and issues like they have been doing for the last 3 years. It will take ages for a new meta to start to form due to the major nerfs that WILL come, mostly due to Anet being so awful at knowing what balance is but also to fix the bugs and issues that they introduced. The current Mantra effect for Mesmers is something that we have NO idea if its a buff or if its a bug to be nerfed. Until we know that we cant really decide fully on builds. My current build has bugged damage and condition access that means i do less damage and have less conditions than i should have and also have bugged condition removal that it took ONE fight to notice, yet Anet somehow missed these bugs...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> To be fair, with Thief doing 7-11k damage on easily spammed skills and having NO counter for when they are bashing "1" while in stealth seeing how Blocks, Invuls, Dodging, evades do nothing and they can just continue to bash it until it lands. They needed changes. Their damage has gotten MUCH worse since the update, though same can be said for pretty much everyone. The other problem is the update has introduced bugs and issues to traits and skills that STILL havent been fixed, some of these are insanely overpowered bugs - like Nades on Engineer throwing MORE grenades than its meant to thus dealing like double its intended damage.
> 
> It will be 2-3 weeks before all the bugs and issues at fixed, though i do expect Anet to totally ignore some of the bugs and issues like they have been doing for the last 3 years. It will take ages for a new meta to start to form due to the major nerfs that WILL come, mostly due to Anet being so awful at knowing what balance is but also to fix the bugs and issues that they introduced. The current Mantra effect for Mesmers is something that we have NO idea if its a buff or if its a bug to be nerfed. Until we know that we cant really decide fully on builds. My current build has bugged damage and condition access that means i do less damage and have less conditions than i should have and also have bugged condition removal that it took ONE fight to notice, yet Anet somehow missed these bugs...


If it makes you feel better I play a s/p+p/p thief. s/p was wrecked a while ago but they recently removed pistol mastery (-10% damage) and ricochet. Removing ricochet was aprox a 75% damage nerf to the weapon set and removed any reasonable AoE the class had.

The only saving grace is that they put all the venom traits into shadow arts. It only took them how many years to make a trait tree themetically correct? Yeeeesh.
So I guess for giggles once Im done AK I might go as a p/p venom thief and use leeching venoms+unload to burst down characters.

11k damage for the most fragile class in the game seems reasonable imo. At least you can take down a thief if you land a few solid interrupts in.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If it makes you feel better I play a s/p+p/p thief. s/p was wrecked a while ago but they recently removed pistol mastery (-10% damage) and ricochet. Removing ricochet was aprox a 75% damage nerf to the weapon set and removed any reasonable AoE the class had.
> 
> The only saving grace is that they put all the venom traits into shadow arts. It only took them how many years to make a trait tree themetically correct? Yeeeesh.
> So I guess for giggles once Im done AK I might go as a p/p venom thief and use leeching venoms+unload to burst down characters.
> 
> 11k damage for the most fragile class in the game seems reasonable imo. At least you can take down a thief if you land a few solid interrupts in.


So rather than stealth spamming, you are evade and teleport spamming instead? Hardly a huge difference now is it. I dunno why some people seem to think that Sword is so underpowered or anything when its used SO often. Pretty much every roamer in WvW runs Sword due to it being very strong, even if it cant do the 11k+ hits that Dagger can do, the teleports, the evades the 2-3k hits per each chain part of the auto attack still makes it worth using. Pistol/Pistol is insanely strong as well, especially in hybird/condi builds. Ricochet is only a "nerf" in SPECIFIC situations. I'd say with all the other buffs that Thief got, i think the nerf in CERTAIN situations is countered.

Lol. You think 11k damge for skills that CAN'T be countered wit hthe fact that stealth hits will HIT no matter how many blocks, evades, dodges, invuls you use. Every 5-6seconds is balanced? What about the Heartseeker doing just as much damage as Backstab which can then be spammed 4-5 times. What about all the stealth access? all the evades? Teleports? I'd say Thief has plenty of defence. I'd say that Ele is MUCH worse, if we are talking Zerk Vs Zerk ele has to use like 90,000skills and have NO form of defence what so ever, where as Thief no matter what can still spam stealth, evades and teleports...


----------



## StormX2

Again the relevance of me pointing out the number or mmos or years of, is to convey the fact that these issues you are complaining about, go back to the dawn of the MMO.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Again the relevance of me pointing out the number or mmos or years of, is to convey the fact that these issues you are complaining about, go back to the dawn of the MMO.


Did i once say that
Anet are the only ones that are chocking at balance?
Shocking at listening to players?
Shocking at doing updates?
Shocking at fixing the bugs and issues they add to the game with each update?

They do all of this and more. They might not be the first company to do some of these but they have time and time again shown a total refusal to learn from their mistakes. They have a refusal to actually spend money and actually TEST their updates before they release them. It took me ONE fight to see like 5bugs my build alone has. ONE fight. I do wonder if they actually test their updates or are we the testers for them?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> *So rather than stealth spamming, you are evade and teleport spamming instead? Hardly a huge difference now is it*. I dunno why some people seem to think that Sword is so underpowered or anything when its used SO often. Pretty much every roamer in WvW runs Sword due to it being very strong, even if it cant do the 11k+ hits that Dagger can do, the teleports, the evades the 2-3k hits per each chain part of the auto attack still makes it worth using. Pistol/Pistol is insanely strong as well, especially in hybird/condi builds. Ricochet is only a "nerf" in SPECIFIC situations. I'd say with all the other buffs that Thief got, i think the nerf in CERTAIN situations is countered.
> 
> Lol. You think 11k damge for skills that CAN'T be countered wit hthe fact that stealth hits will HIT no matter how many blocks, evades, dodges, invuls you use. Every 5-6seconds is balanced? What about the Heartseeker doing just as much damage as Backstab which can then be spammed 4-5 times. What about all the stealth access? all the evades? Teleports? I'd say Thief has plenty of defence. I'd say that Ele is MUCH worse, if we are talking Zerk Vs Zerk ele has to use like 90,000skills and have NO form of defence what so ever, where as Thief no matter what can still spam stealth, evades and teleports...


Ooookay whatever you say.

You clearly are a very low skill player. Who complains about HS and Backstab builds now days? People who don't play the game. That's who. I don't even know where to start with debunking all the other points. They're all just...wrong (or conveniently leave out context).


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Did i once say that
> Anet are the only ones that are chocking at balance?
> Shocking at listening to players?
> Shocking at doing updates?
> Shocking at fixing the bugs and issues they add to the game with each update?
> 
> They do all of this and more. They might not be the first company to do some of these but they have time and time again shown a total refusal to learn from their mistakes. They have a refusal to actually spend money and actually TEST their updates before they release them. It took me ONE fight to see like 5bugs my build alone has. ONE fight. *I do wonder if they actually test their updates or are we the testers for them?*


this is the only thing that you have said that matters. You need to understand that it actually is like that, with almost every software based product out there.

Look at it form the perspective of an actual business, and the picture will look much more clear to you.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Ooookay whatever you say.
> 
> You clearly are a very low skill player. Who complains about HS and Backstab builds now days? People who don't play the game. That's who. I don't even know where to start with debunking all the other points. They're all just...wrong (or conveniently leave out context).


I'd say quite a few people due to how they can 1 shot people. Thgough that hasn't really changed they have always had insane burst damage and insane stealth. I guess you think Heartseeker doing 11k damage is perfectly balanced as well? Rather odd you would say thieves don't do this - they are BUILT to do these things. You take that away and they would struggle. Especially if you removed the stealth, Evade and Teleports.

You can't debunk something that is was true. Thieves HAD to run Sword. Unless they wanted to die. Though that Dagger bug was fixed fast so i doubt that is still the case. Though again today every Thief i saw ran Sword. Though this is while roaming. This is while being on EU. You also can't say that Sword doesnt hit for what i said it does - because it DOES hit that hard. Though i am betting since the update its likely more just with pretty much everything else. Though i bet you think having no way to counter stealth "1" skills is balanced as well? Though it does tend to be Thieves only that say something they have is balanced.

Rather odd playing a class myself that seems to be ASKING for nerfs rather than hoping and begging not to get anything nerfed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> this is the only thing that you have said that matters. You need to understand that it actually is like that, with almost every software based product out there.
> 
> Look at it form the perspective of an actual business, and the picture will look much more clear to you.


Its business alright, why pay for people to do something that you can get players to do for free. Taking mere MINUTES and a single fight to see SO many bugs and then seeing Anet totally ignore them bugs and just nerf your class while leaving the bugs that reduce your damage, reduce your condition access and reduce your condi removal at a time when condi damage is through the roof could get some people to think that its done on purpose.

Todays update will be very important. The game has SO many issues they HAVE to fix at least the big key ones:

1) Condi damage
2) Burning damage
3) Direct damage
4) stats decreased

These being general things that need fixing. Things like Engineer Grenade trait MUST be fixed as well being the only thing i have encountered that can 1shot me (I have 21k health and 1.7k toughness) I'd dread to see what its like against ele, guardian and Thief. It would be nice if rather than more nerfs my class (mesmer) got at least some of its issues fixed. Condi removal trait needs to be fixed at the very least. I'd hope they release another Old Gods outfit as well but i dont think that will happen, they will have been very busy (i hope) all week fixing the bugs they created and then missed when doing the update.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> 
> I'd say quite a few people due to how they can 1 shot people.
> 
> Thgough that hasn't really changed they have always had insane burst damage and insane stealth. I guess you think Heartseeker doing 11k damage is perfectly balanced as well?
> Rather odd you would say thieves don't do this - they are BUILT to do these things. You take that away and they would struggle. Especially if you removed the stealth, Evade and Teleports.
> 
> 
> You can't debunk something that is was true. Thieves HAD to run Sword. Unless they wanted to die.
> 
> 
> Though that Dagger bug was fixed fast so i doubt that is still the case. Though again today every Thief i saw ran Sword. Though this is while roaming. This is while being on EU.
> 
> 
> You also can't say that Sword doesnt hit for what i said it does - because it DOES hit that hard. Though i am betting since the update its likely more just with pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Though i bet you think having no way to counter stealth "1" skills is balanced as well? Though it does tend to be Thieves only that say something they have is balanced.
> 
> 1) Rather odd playing a class myself that seems to be ASKING for nerfs rather than hoping and begging not to get anything nerfed.


Thief clases only one shot bad builds or glass builds.

2) Not my fault you're running around with 900 toughness because that's the only way you get a 11k HS slamming into you, if you're skimping on toughness.

3) P/D D/D/ P/P and SB are all usable with P/P very recently getting nerfed into gutter trash.

4) And with this statement your entire complaint falls apart. You have no clue what you're talking about.

5) Unless you're talking about sword auto attack, no sword damage for thieves isn't so high that it makes a notable difference. Sword is good because its auto attack has AoE, something thieves lack in general.

6) There's lots of counters to stealth. You're just so bad that you'd rather come onto a forum and complain rather than learn to play. If a Thief goes invisible you can still hit them and there's a high chance they're circling around to youyr back for a BS. Thieves have zero survivbility, predict their movements and laugh. Or flail around like a virgin on prom night and get owned.


----------



## DIYDeath

Want to know something that's in theory is totally broken?

Thief Venom Sharing with P/P

1410 power
2037 toughness
1086 vitality
1807 precision
3155 armor
12505 health
300 healing power
70 agony resistance
157% crit dmg
30% condition duration
1995 condition damage

P/P

Deadly Arts 6/6 Venomous Strength, Quick Venoms, Residual Venoms
Crit Strikes 2/6 Practiced Tolerance
Shadow Arts 6/6 Slowed Pulse, Leeching Venoms, Venomous Aura

Signet of Malice
Spider Venom
Skale Venom
Ice Drake Venom
Basilisk Venom

You can do between 22000 - 28000 condition damage (not including physical attack damage) in 7.5 seconds as well as stack vulnerability, weakness, interrupts, slow (including reduce cooldown regen by 66%) and turn enemies to stone for a large chunk of that duration. This can be repeated every 32 seconds.

This also doesn't factor in your allies having venoms that you've shared with them or the mass healing/crits you'll be doing with signet of malice and unload+leeching venoms. If the 1st shot connects the entire unload will hit you due to the venoms. It also doesn't count the bleeds from auto attacking.


----------



## WBaS

I read the recent posts in this thread and think... why so serious? We all know that GW2 can be broken/unbalanced/gimmicky. Complaining about it here on OCN certainly isn't going to fix it. Overall, I think just about every class had major damage buffs and some specific builds have been nerfed.

In my opinion (apparently it's important to state when something is opinion), mesmers and thieves have always been strong roamers and still are.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Thief clases only one shot bad builds or glass builds.
> 
> 2) Not my fault you're running around with 900 toughness because that's the only way you get a 11k HS slamming into you, if you're skimping on toughness.
> 
> 3) P/D D/D/ P/P and SB are all usable with P/P very recently getting nerfed into gutter trash.
> 
> 4) And with this statement your entire complaint falls apart. You have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> 5) Unless you're talking about sword auto attack, no sword damage for thieves isn't so high that it makes a notable difference. Sword is good because its auto attack has AoE, something thieves lack in general.
> 
> 6) There's lots of counters to stealth. You're just so bad that you'd rather come onto a forum and complain rather than learn to play. If a Thief goes invisible you can still hit them and there's a high chance they're circling around to youyr back for a BS. Thieves have zero survivbility, predict their movements and laugh. Or flail around like a virgin on prom night and get owned.


You consider 1.7k Toughness "glass"? We will see what Anet does with today update as the damage both direct and condition is out of control. I can see all damage being toned down. My guess would be a stat reduction on gear to start with and then specific skills being looked at. Burning damage will defo be nerfed especially on Ele, Engineer and Guardian. P/P is still being used, i see it often. Though most of them tend to be condi builds which as it is are out of control. I wouldnt say its "gutter trash" it has its place, just like every weapon has its place. If your build doesnt use a weapon well that doesnt mean the weapon is trash. My build would make using Scepter rather stupid but i wouldnt say that Scepter is trash, it just doesnt work in my build.

So the fact that Dagger/X was getting revealed on using stealth skills EVEN if they hit air isn't a bug then? It was a well known issue and meant no one ran Dagger while the weapon had its issue. It find get fixed in the end but while it was broken no one used it. Though the fact you didnt even know it was bugged really says something. This statement is also rather funny. Dagger and sword both have rather high auto attack damage. That is ontop of the insane damage things like Heartseeker offer. 11k damage anyone? I'd also say the evades and teleports that Sword offer come in rather handy.

Again. You miss the point i am saying. You can NOT avoid the stealth hit. Unless you go full defensive and pretty much run away/around and hope they come out of stealth before they can hit, which is rather unlikely due to the fact they have easy access to fields and leap finishers. The fact that you can block a stealth hit FIVE times and STILL get hit by it says something. This is part of the reason no one used Dagger while the reveal bug was in the game because actually having to TIME your skill use rather than just bash "1" until it lands became a little too hard for most.

As for getting "owned" i'd say i win much more than i lose against thieves, that doesnt change just how much damage they do and the fact you cant do much about them spamming "1" in stealth. Of course classes like Ele, engineer and such - anything that has good AoE damage will have a solid time. As Mesmer which is known to be hard countered by thieves with our mechanics simply at war with each other its another story. Though, i am sure you will say that Thief doesn't hardcounter Mesmer...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I read the recent posts in this thread and think... why so serious? We all know that GW2 can be broken/unbalanced/gimmicky. Complaining about it here on OCN certainly isn't going to fix it. Overall, I think just about every class had major damage buffs and some specific builds have been nerfed.
> 
> In my opinion (apparently it's important to state when something is opinion), mesmers and thieves have always been strong roamers and still are.


I'd say its todays update that will be important. Been quite a few calls for nerfs to direct damage, condi damage and especially Burning damage and Grenade Barrage . I'd just be happy if my class had 1 update where we get fixes rather than nerfs lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> You consider 1.7k Toughness "glass"? We will see what Anet does with today update as the damage both direct and condition is out of control. I can see all damage being toned down. My guess would be a stat reduction on gear to start with and then specific skills being looked at. Burning damage will defo be nerfed especially on Ele, Engineer and Guardian. P/P is still being used, i see it often. Though most of them tend to be condi builds which as it is are out of control. I wouldnt say its "gutter trash" it has its place, just like every weapon has its place. If your build doesnt use a weapon well that doesnt mean the weapon is trash. My build would make using Scepter rather stupid but i wouldnt say that Scepter is trash, it just doesnt work in my build.
> 
> ...
> 
> As for getting "owned" i'd say i win much more than i lose against thieves, that doesnt change just how much damage they do and the fact you cant do much about them spamming "1" in stealth. Of course classes like Ele, engineer and such - anything that has good AoE damage will have a solid time. As Mesmer which is known to be hard countered by thieves with our mechanics simply at war with each other its another story. Though, i am sure you will say that Thief doesn't hardcounter Mesmer...


When it comes to damage reduction, toughness is only part of the equation. Damage reduction is based on armor (toughness + defense). Since defense is based on the type of armor used, 1.7k toughness will mean different things for each armor class. In other words, I would say that a Mesmer (light armor class) with 1.7K toughness is still "glassy" compared to a warrior (heavy armor class) with 1.7K toughness. With 1.7K toughness you're not glassy relative to others in your same armor class with less toughness, but you're still glassy relative to all professions as a whole. Keep in mind "glassy" is not just based solely on direct damage mitigation. I would say other sources of damage mitigation should be considered as well (e.g. evades, heals, blinds, mitigation skills and stealth). I list stealth because although it doesn't necessarily reduce incoming damage from a hit, it does decrease the likelihood that you will be hit, therefore reducing incoming damage.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought hard counter meant that there really is no way to win against that counter, implying there is some kind of mechanic that cannot be overcome (e.g. warrior's berserker stance is a hard counter to conditions for the duration of the skill)? Wouldn't thieves be more like a "soft counter" to mesmers, implying that although difficult, a Mesmer can still win? Without getting too far into discussion on this subject, I think it's silly to say that any profession is a "hard" counter to another. Specific builds of certain professions may hard counter specific builds of another profession, but I don't believe an entire profession can be a hard counter to another profession entirely.


----------



## Krusher33

I tried to play for the first time in a long while last night.

Thanks to a bunch of whiners ddos'ing all the servers making it not fun for me. Losers.


----------



## StormX2

so ive noticed this but I dont have the answer - does Condi damage get reduced by Toughness at all? or is it pure HP damage

Ive just noticed that I cant seem to reduce the incomming condi damage without increasing my HP


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to play for the first time in a long while last night.
> 
> Thanks to a bunch of whiners ddos'ing all the servers making it not fun for me. Losers.


How do you know it was getting DDoS'ed? What server were you on? Might just been the number of people on the map or something. I dont think specific servers can get DDoS'ed if the game gets it, all servers suffer and i didn't experience any lag or anything last night.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so ive noticed this but I dont have the answer - does Condi damage get reduced by Toughness at all? or is it pure HP damage
> 
> Ive just noticed that I cant seem to reduce the incomming condi damage without increasing my HP


Only ways currently are:

1) -Duration food/runesets
2) Resistance boon
3) Vitality

Theres no way to actually decrease the damage conditions do per a tick.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to play for the first time in a long while last night.
> 
> Thanks to a bunch of whiners ddos'ing all the servers making it not fun for me. Losers.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was getting DDoS'ed? What server were you on? Might just been the number of people on the map or something. I dont think specific servers can get DDoS'ed if the game gets it, all servers suffer and i didn't experience any lag or anything last night.
Click to expand...

I forget the name of it. It was the one OCN guild used to be on. I may have made the mistake of listening to the chat. Something about it being a riot or something because they didn't like the changes.

And no, it wasn't the number of players. It was nearly empty. And everyone in chat all confirmed we were all having the same laggy issues. There was not a single person denying it and saying it's running good for them.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> You consider 1.7k Toughness "glass"? We will see what Anet does with today update as the damage both direct and condition is out of control. I can see all damage being toned down. My guess would be a stat reduction on gear to start with and then specific skills being looked at. Burning damage will defo be nerfed especially on Ele, Engineer and Guardian. P/P is still being used, i see it often. Though most of them tend to be condi builds which as it is are out of control. I wouldnt say its "gutter trash" it has its place, just like every weapon has its place. If your build doesnt use a weapon well that doesnt mean the weapon is trash. My build would make using Scepter rather stupid but i wouldnt say that Scepter is trash, it just doesnt work in my build.
> 
> So the fact that Dagger/X was getting revealed on using stealth skills EVEN if they hit air isn't a bug then? It was a well known issue and meant no one ran Dagger while the weapon had its issue. It find get fixed in the end but while it was broken no one used it. Though the fact you didnt even know it was bugged really says something. This statement is also rather funny. Dagger and sword both have rather high auto attack damage. That is ontop of the insane damage things like Heartseeker offer. 11k damage anyone? I'd also say the evades and teleports that Sword offer come in rather handy.
> 
> Again. You miss the point i am saying. You can NOT avoid the stealth hit. Unless you go full defensive and pretty much run away/around and hope they come out of stealth before they can hit, which is rather unlikely due to the fact they have easy access to fields and leap finishers. The fact that you can block a stealth hit FIVE times and STILL get hit by it says something. This is part of the reason no one used Dagger while the reveal bug was in the game because actually having to TIME your skill use rather than just bash "1" until it lands became a little too hard for most.
> 
> As for getting "owned" i'd say i win much more than i lose against thieves, that doesnt change just how much damage they do and the fact you cant do much about them spamming "1" in stealth. Of course classes like Ele, engineer and such - anything that has good AoE damage will have a solid time. As Mesmer which is known to be hard countered by thieves with our mechanics simply at war with each other its another story. Though, i am sure you will say that Thief doesn't hardcounter Mesmer...


If you have 1.7k toughness and 11k HS are landing on you then that Thief is spec'd as a super glass cannon. If you look at it strong enough it might fall over winded. Trick is learning how to predict thieves movements when to go stealth. Once you can do that then you'll smash Thieves that spec for pure glass like that. Not that those thieves are bad but they're very high risk high reward so there's a good chance they were just outplaying you at the time.

Yeah buring is pretty nutty right now. It'll get adjusted for sure. If Anet did any testing they would have seen burning was a problem. I swear...sometimes they make me wonder if they even have QA or if they just scribble their patch ideas on cocktail napkins at a strip bar.

P/P comparatively is gutter trash to what it was. Rickochet was pivitol for that weaponset. The 50% bounce+150 range was really important since pistols have a sub-par 900 range. The -10% damage is whatever, I can deal with that thanks to poisons being so boss. But the range and the bounce...ouch.

I remember that bug. I also remember most people not caring because they connected their hits and thus it functioned as "intended". I'm sorry if in your circles that was a major thing but don't use that to imply things about other people and don't make assumptions.

You can't offhand sword with the Thief class -.-

Sounds like a skill issue. I don't care if you're sore from getting owned by HS and BS. Go complain about engineers and their bugged grenade throw if you want to complain about somethign with justification. Complaining about the most nerfed class in the game with the highest skill cap is absolutely silly.

If you're winning vs Thieves more often than not and you know how to fight them then why are you complaining? Thieves are glass cannons. AoE is your friend. You almost always know sleath=run away or BS.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I forget the name of it. It was the one OCN guild used to be on. I may have made the mistake of listening to the chat. Something about it being a riot or something because they didn't like the changes.
> 
> And no, it wasn't the number of players. It was nearly empty. And everyone in chat all confirmed we were all having the same laggy issues. There was not a single person denying it and saying it's running good for them.


Could have been Anets shoddy servers just playing up. I am pretty sure they can't DDoS a specific server without affecting all other servers in the game. Could be wrong but not sure how it would be possible to attack just one server and leave all others okay.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If you have 1.7k toughness and 11k HS are landing on you then that Thief is spec'd as a super glass cannon. If you look at it strong enough it might fall over winded. Trick is learning how to predict thieves movements when to go stealth. Once you can do that then you'll smash Thieves that spec for pure glass like that. Not that those thieves are bad but they're very high risk high reward so there's a good chance they were just outplaying you at the time.
> 
> Yeah buring is pretty nutty right now. It'll get adjusted for sure. If Anet did any testing they would have seen burning was a problem. I swear...sometimes they make me wonder if they even have QA or if they just scribble their patch ideas on cocktail napkins at a strip bar.
> 
> P/P comparatively is gutter trash to what it was. Rickochet was pivitol for that weaponset. The 50% bounce+150 range was really important since pistols have a sub-par 900 range. The -10% damage is whatever, I can deal with that thanks to poisons being so boss. But the range and the bounce...ouch.
> 
> I remember that bug. I also remember most people not caring because they connected their hits and thus it functioned as "intended". I'm sorry if in your circles that was a major thing but don't use that to imply things about other people and don't make assumptions.
> 
> You can't offhand sword with the Thief class -.-
> 
> Sounds like a skill issue. I don't care if you're sore from getting owned by HS and BS. Go complain about engineers and their bugged grenade throw if you want to complain about somethign with justification. Complaining about the most nerfed class in the game with the highest skill cap is absolutely silly.
> 
> If you're winning vs Thieves more often than not and you know how to fight them then why are you complaining? Thieves are glass cannons. AoE is your friend. You almost always know sleath=run away or BS.


Nah that is just what Anet has done with this update, upped the damage to 11. Hell Engineers can one shot you even with more than 21k health and by 1shot, i mean using ONE skill. Of course this SHOULD be fixed when Anet gets around to releasing another update, which will most likely contain new bugs and issues lol

iI can see Burning getting nerfed across the board and then Ele, Guardian and Engineer getting further nerfs to Burning as they are the biggest offenders with all the Burning they can apply with insanely short cool downs. So i am expecting Burning to be reduced acorss the board and then Ele, Guardian and Engineers to get nerfs to specific skills they have. Some people have been able to do 18k Burning ticks, its insane.This is what Anet does. Its like they dont have a test team and we are just used as free testers of their updates. Some of the big issues took mere HOURS to notice and STILL havent been fixed. There should have been an update today but i expect with everything that needs fixing they had to delay the release of it i would hope they actually at least put a little effort into testing this one.

Not every fight is a group fight. It is still a strong weaponset and i think the stats buffs counter it somewhat, I never did see it as a pure damage weaponset. Its more of a Hybrid/Condi set and it works really well in this.

So you asusme the few people you apparently spoke to about it represent EVERYONE? Of course, unlike you i am not saying the ones that i faced meant everyone doing it but their was a correlation between the bug and the number of thieves running Sword being high and then when the bug was fixed seeing more and more Dagger thieves.

I didnt say Thieves could off hand Sword....

I also pointed out that i win more than i lose and that is WITH the class that is hard countered by Thieves. That doesn't change the fact that stealth skills need to have a counter that doesnt involve spamming the crap out of AoE damage around you, because not every class can do that. Things like Blocks, Aegis(maybe?), Invul and such SHOULD reveal the Thief should they attack while you have these up - even if their stealth attack fails. This would bring a counter to them and would lead to Thieves getting better overall in terms of knowing when to use said skills rather than just bashing "1" until it lands. I mean if you are SO good then it shouldnt affect you - so why care so much?

Just because you win, doesnt mean you can't point out issues. As i have pointed out. Not every class has insane amounts of AoE damage, this is especially true for Mesmer Who has SEVEN of 34 weapon skills that DON'T need a target. ALL of our damaging utilities require a target as well. Not every class has the AoE threat that things like D/D ele has for example. Using AoE damage should not be used an excuse for this reason. As i have pointed out. Even if you know what is coming, Unless you are SPECIFIC classes or using a SPECIFIC weapon then as a Mesmer you don't really have much option. I have blocked stealth hits FIVE times and STILL gotten hit by it, its just a matter of waiting until our limited defence is over and it WILL land.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I forget the name of it. It was the one OCN guild used to be on. I may have made the mistake of listening to the chat. Something about it being a riot or something because they didn't like the changes.
> 
> And no, it wasn't the number of players. It was nearly empty. And everyone in chat all confirmed we were all having the same laggy issues. There was not a single person denying it and saying it's running good for them.


These problems seem to be pretty generic problems that pop up every once in a while. People claiming it to be a DDOS were almost definitely making it up or heard it from someone who made it up.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> These problems seem to be pretty generic problems that pop up every once in a while. People claiming it to be a DDOS were almost definitely making it up or heard it from someone who made it up.


Yeah that is what i am thinking. The servers do sometimes love to just struggle for what seems like no reason what so ever. I don't even think its possible for a specific server to be DDoS. Look what happened when it was PROPERLY getting DDoS'ed every server was having issues. Not just 1.


----------



## StormX2

oh yah that venom share build is nasty, my guildie was basically able to make his thief into a phalanx warrior as well lol

Always do prefer to fight with 25 stacks of might









I wonder if Anet is even hosting they own servers, most games like these are hosted int he big data centers like Savvis or AWS


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> oh yah that venom share build is nasty, my guildie was basically able to make his thief into a phalanx warrior as well lol
> 
> Always do prefer to fight with 25 stacks of might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Anet is even hosting they own servers, most games like these are hosted int he big data centers like Savvis or AWS


It never gets old knowing that someone is a P/P Venom build and watching them wreck themselves when i plant Feedback on them. Though i think seeing a Warrior prepare for Killshot and then making them blast themselves in the face with is just hilarious


----------



## Krusher33

Ya played some last night. Ended up getting moved to another "map"? Too few players it said? I dunno...

But is there a guide for the new specialization and such? I have leveled a warrior char to 15 now and haven't touch any of it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya played some last night. Ended up getting moved to another "map"? Too few players it said? I dunno...
> 
> But is there a guide for the new specialization and such? I have leveled a warrior char to 15 now and haven't touch any of it.


It gets unlocked now as you gain hero points from leveling up and doing "hearts" and challenges. You are level 15, it means nothing until you get to the later levels and means pretty much nothing in PvE unless doing specific dungeons or Factuals. The rest of PvE is SO easy it really means nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

I do have a lvl 80 that I haven't touched yet. I feel quite new again.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I do have a lvl 80 that I haven't touched yet. I feel quite new again.


On your level 80, you will already have "hero" points so you will just use them points to unlock the stuff you already had unlocked (yeah stupid i know!) and be able to use them again.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya played some last night. Ended up getting moved to another "map"? Too few players it said? I dunno...
> 
> But is there a guide for the new specialization and such? I have leveled a warrior char to 15 now and haven't touch any of it.


Now that megaservers are implemented, it fills maps based on a few criteria instead of just placing you in your own servers' server-exclusive version of that map. If / when the player count on a map gets low, it asks if you want to move to another version of your current map to be with more players.

Specializations replace traits. Instead of a certain number of trait points, you just get 3 specializations, from which you can pick 3 "traits", 1 from each of 3 tiers. Skills and specializations are "trained" through spending hero points which are gained by completing what used to be skill challenges (now hero challenges) and leveling.


----------



## Krusher33

But what is this training skills thing? Like I have 20 hero pts. Do I put them into "kick" and such? What for? They make them better? Can I reset the training pts if I decide I rather a different skills? This is where I'm overwhelmed already and need a guide. I have no idea what to put the pts towards.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But what is this training skills thing? Like I have 20 hero pts. Do I put them into "kick" and such? What for? They make them better? Can I reset the training pts if I decide I rather a different skills? This is where I'm overwhelmed already and need a guide. I have no idea what to put the pts towards.


You train skill sets and trait lines to unlock them. I don't think you can reset them, but just leveling to 80 is enough to unlock everything and on top of that, there's the hero challenges in the open world you can do to get more as you level.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But what is this training skills thing? Like I have 20 hero pts. Do I put them into "kick" and such? What for? They make them better? Can I reset the training pts if I decide I rather a different skills? This is where I'm overwhelmed already and need a guide. I have no idea what to put the pts towards.
> 
> 
> 
> You train skill sets and trait lines to unlock them. I don't think you can reset them, but just leveling to 80 is enough to unlock everything and on top of that, there's the hero challenges in the open world you can do to get more as you level.
Click to expand...

Trail the skill "sets"? No, you click a skill and train IT right?

It seems I'm going to get to play with it freely anyways. I think my personal story is bugged. I received a letter from Urvan Steelbane asking me to go see him at once but I'm not getting a quest tracker for it. After much googling, I figured out he's supposed to be in Hero's Canton or whatever. Took me awhile to figure out where the entrance to there was. Finally after googling, found it, entered and as I understand it, I was supposed to be ambushed. Never happened. I searched the entire place for him and never found him.

So it sounds like I'm going to have to start over.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Trail the skill "sets"? No, you click a skill and train IT right?
> 
> It seems I'm going to get to play with it freely anyways. I think my personal story is bugged. I received a letter from Urvan Steelbane asking me to go see him at once but I'm not getting a quest tracker for it. After much googling, I figured out he's supposed to be in Hero's Canton or whatever. Took me awhile to figure out where the entrance to there was. Finally after googling, found it, entered and as I understand it, I was supposed to be ambushed. Never happened. I searched the entire place for him and never found him.
> 
> So it sounds like I'm going to have to start over.


Basically, with the new trait system they are moving to make all utilities, heals and elites fit into specific "skill sets" For example - for Mesmer they have changed some skills so that they fit into: Mantra, Manipulation, Signet and Glamour. So what you do is you unlock each utility, heal and Elite by spending these "hero" points on unlocking each skill set. You then have the trait lines that you unlock with Hero points as well.

Once you have them unlocked they stay unlocked. You can't reset that because it would be pointless. Traits wise you pick 3 trait lines that you want to use and then get to pick 3 traits for each line. Heal,. Utility and elite you can still choose what you want to run as long as they have been unlocked. When you first log on to a character that was made before this trait change the game will actually spend these trait points automatically unlock trait lines and heals, utilities and elites that fit what you were running before the change came in.


----------



## Krusher33

I really feel like we're talking about different things. I can see that I'm unlocking skills as I level up. My question is why train specific skills? For example, you click "kick" and train it right?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I really feel like we're talking about different things. I can see that I'm unlocking skills as I level up. My question is why train specific skills? For example, you click "kick" and train it right?


You're not training anything. You are unlocking them to be able to use them. That is all.


----------



## StormX2

yah putting points into "Conjuring" for elementalaist doesn't increase my conjuring abilities, just give me more conjuring abilities. I don't remember what the final Conjuring item is though, but it lumps all the conjured weapons in, fire sword, hammer ice bow etc.

It makes more sense than the way it was honestly, it was a bit TOO free in my opinion..

Before this update, I was pretty much able to run the cantrips and sigils that I required from a very early point in my leveling, to the point where when i finally hit 80, i had an excess amount of Skill Points and Nothing ot spend them on.

Though when the change was implemented, I was able to max out everything so now I have all the abilities whether i wanted them or not lol


----------



## DIYDeath

So with the new system P/P Thief is absolutely deadly.

Hide in Shadows
Shadow Refuge
Haste
Roll for Initiative
Basilisk Venom

Acrobatics - Pain Response, Hard to Catch, Assassin's Reward
Trickery - Flanking Strikes, Trickster, Sleight of Hand
Shadow Arts - Shadow's Embrace, Hidden Thief, Shadow's Rejuvination

Use Assassin Gear+Berzerker/Valk Accessories+Curry Butternut Squash Soup+Furious Maintinance Oil+(Superior) Runes of Rage+Sigil of Frailty/Sigil of Strength.

Power: 2187
Precision: 2217
Toughness: 1000
Vitality: 1208
Ferocity: 1327
Armor: 2118
Health: 13725
Crit Chance: 62% (goes to 82% when Fury/Haste is active)
Crit Damage: 238%

Steal's recharge is @ 20 seconds
Roll/Haste are @ 48 seconds

The goal of the build is survivability and sustained crit spams (might/vuln stacking).

Conditions are a total non-issue, the build isn spec'd to counter conditions with Steal, Hide in Shadows, Shadow Refuge, Haste, Roll for Initiative, Pain Response and Hard to Catch. Yeah...that's a lot of condition removal and one of them is attached to Steal which is on a 20 second cooldown.

Healing is covered by Steal, Hide in Shadows, Shadow Refuge, and Assassin's Reward.

Haste is there because LAWL UNLOAD SPAM MASS CRITS U MAD BRO. Think of it as a ranged pistol whip (all the extra stuff on pistol whip is irrelavent when unload is ranged and not rooted). You also get haste from the trait Flanking Strikes.

Roll for Initiative because I like spamming Unload+Haste...as well as Head Shot spams.

Basilisk Venom is there to make sure the enemy can't move while you LAWL UNLOAD SPAM them.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vZAQJAqalsMhunYxTw3Jw/EHIFEvBBYB+YEke0raGKBA-TBSBABUcCAKa/hC1zUxDAQU1fwS53iKBB4APEAABYn1ZQn7cn786Vv6Vv6VP7cn7cn7cnlCYUdWA-e

Not including armor/toughness calcs that build has the very real potential of dealing 14756 damage per second sustained for 6-7 seconds.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Now, just hope you dont come up against a Mesmer. With all our reflects. Feedback, Heal reflect, dodge reflect, distortion reflect, Manipulation reflect lol


----------



## DIYDeath

That's when you just start spaming headshots/bodyshots. Mass interrupts and vulnerability x5 stacking for days.







Even if it reflects, the build will protect you from your own conditions/interrupts.

If you see an opponent you can't burst down you control them and win through attrition. That build I posted has great and sustained burst damage but its real strength is not sucking at damage while having great escape and healing options, if you get out of combat for even a second you can be ready for combat again while they're still recovering from the battle. The access to daze and vulnerability x5 stacks through weapon skills tied to initiative is just icing.

It's no good to be a heavyweight with a glass jaw, you need to be able to take a few hits as well as dish something respectable out. You also need to be somewhat flexible. One trick ponies suck unless it's one hell of a trick that can be spammed.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Attrition only works if the other person cant do it as well. With the right timing of Interurpts a Mesmer could lock you down enough to win. You'd be taking damage from your own hits as well as damage from the Mesmer. Be that condi, Power, Shatter, Phantasm or what ever.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> *Attrition only works if the other person cant do it as well.* With the right timing of Interurpts a Mesmer could lock you down enough to win. You'd be taking damage from your own hits as well as damage from the Mesmer. Be that condi, Power, Shatter, Phantasm or what ever.


Not true at all. Think outside the box. If you augment attrition with sustainability you can easily edge out the competition, you just have to make the right judgment calls.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Not true at all. Think outside the box. If you augment attrition with sustainability you can easily edge out the competition, you just have to make the right judgment calls.


and what if the other person has better attrition than you?


----------



## Krusher33

Someone was complaining that their 8350 + 970 was getting only 20fps and that made me look at mine. With my 8350 + 290X, I'm only getting 35-40 fps... is that typical?


----------



## Millillion

Depends on what and how much is going on around you and your settings.

Large scale WvW fights will absolutely trash any system, and sitting around crowded places will normally give a lower FPS than running around in the world.


----------



## Krusher33

Naw, this is just in some space with a couple of trees and some ghosts nearby. Maybe 1 or 2 other players running around. I don't remember the area but it was level 20's and missions has to do with flame legion.

I don't remember it being this low way back when and I remember I didn't struggle with a heavy fight going on in W v W. I haven't tried recently yet but I'm... scared now after seeing this.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Someone was complaining that their 8350 + 970 was getting only 20fps and that made me look at mine. With my 8350 + 290X, I'm only getting 35-40 fps... is that typical?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Naw, this is just in some space with a couple of trees and some ghosts nearby. Maybe 1 or 2 other players running around. I don't remember the area but it was level 20's and missions has to do with flame legion.
> 
> I don't remember it being this low way back when and I remember I didn't struggle with a heavy fight going on in W v W. I haven't tried recently yet but I'm... scared now after seeing this.


might just be your settings , my sig rig even at full quality everything up can usually steady at 50 during average gameplay

if i know im gonna castle hump though, I will lower settings. usually takign shadows and vegetation off will give me more than enough boost


----------



## machinehead

dl'n this now as its free







Any classes I should lean towards or avoid?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> dl'n this now as its free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any classes I should lean towards or avoid?


Depends on what you want to do. Any profession can do anything in the game currently, though if you want to get into something like dungeon speedrunning, necro is less desired, and though ranger is perfectly fine, there's a bit of discrimination against it due to it's history.

Just in general for someone starting out, elementalist, engineer, and maybe mesmer might be a little complicated, but it shouldn't be a big problem to start with any of them should you want to.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> dl'n this now as its free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any classes I should lean towards or avoid?


Warrior is probably your best bet. Every profession has it caveats, and some have a higher skill cap than others, but overall you can be good with any class if you put the time into it. I have found Warrior to be the easiest to play, and survive with.


----------



## machinehead

yeah im leaning toward warrior or thief so far....still dl'n though...stuck onh my friends ****ty wifi cuz his ethernet ports on his router are burnt out lol


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> yeah im leaning toward warrior or thief so far....still dl'n though...stuck onh my friends ****ty wifi cuz his ethernet ports on his router are burnt out lol


Thief is alot of fun, but is a bit more difficult to play.


----------



## machinehead

yeah i just was considering it since i never really get to enjoy stealth classes in mmos


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> yeah im leaning toward warrior or thief so far....still dl'n though...stuck onh my friends ****ty wifi cuz his ethernet ports on his router are burnt out lol


They are the easiest and new player friendly classes in the game because you know Anet balance isnt actually balanced. Basically - PvE Be what ever you want, it means nothing. Speed runs arent important (unless that is your thing, doesnt change them being pointless but might want to stay away from certain classes if thats what you want) WvW depending on if you want to zerg/blob surf and bash the crap out of auto attacks and AoE and Range skills or you want to go solo you'll have different classes.

Roaming WvW Pretty much any class can do it, as long as you have the right build. Going condi tends to be the go to spec for most. Thief tends to be spam the crap out of the stealth and BS because again Anet dont know balance. Warrior is pretty strong. Great at Zerg/Blob. Very strong at solo, can be condi, can be power, can be support. I played my Mesmer while roaming and it was a lot of fun. Before that it was my Ele which was also fun. Both aren't really new player friendly. They can be HUGELY punished if you make the slightest mistake. Ranger would be another option thanks to how broken its Bow attacks and damage can be while easily able to keep good range.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> They are the easiest and new player friendly classes in the game because you know Anet balance isnt actually balanced. Basically - PvE Be what ever you want, it means nothing. Speed runs arent important (unless that is your thing, doesnt change them being pointless but might want to stay away from certain classes if thats what you want) WvW depending on if you want to zerg/blob surf and bash the crap out of auto attacks and AoE and Range skills or you want to go solo you'll have different classes.
> 
> Roaming WvW Pretty much any class can do it, as long as you have the right build. Going condi tends to be the go to spec for most. Thief tends to be spam the crap out of the stealth and BS because again Anet dont know balance. Warrior is pretty strong. Great at Zerg/Blob. Very strong at solo, can be condi, can be power, can be support. I played my Mesmer while roaming and it was a lot of fun. Before that it was my Ele which was also fun. Both aren't really new player friendly. They can be HUGELY punished if you make the slightest mistake. Ranger would be another option thanks to how broken its Bow attacks and damage can be while easily able to keep good range.


Don't listen to him. Whatever you do. Do not listen to him. Go check out the anet forums and see what people are saying about the warrior and thief. The Thief is a high risk, high reward class, it's not noob friendly at all as you have to learn what each ability looks like so you can dodge them and stealth afterwards. Otherwise you're just a melee warrior with a really bad health pool.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Don't listen to him. Whatever you do. Do not listen to him. Go check out the anet forums and see what people are saying about the warrior and thief. The Thief is a high risk, high reward class, it's not noob friendly at all as you have to learn what each ability looks like so you can dodge them and stealth afterwards. Otherwise you're just a melee warrior with a really bad health pool.


Essentially this, to be good at thief you need to know the other classes well in order to be able to counter them in pvp or wvw. In pve, thiefs arent as easy in dungeons or boss encounters. Again, warrior is the best all around , you can do just about anything with it. I have been running warrior in a wvw guild for a long time, and they are invaluable to the rest of the team. Mind you i also have an 80 in every other class too, with the exception of engineer.

Its better to learn how to play the game on a forgiving profession, than one with a high skill cap. Running thief brand new to the game, even in living story pve can be pretty frustrating witbout knowing the mechanics.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Feel free to ignore me. I have only been playing the game from pre-release to about 2 weeks ago. Spending about 95% of that time playing only WvW but yeah what ever you say. Thief and Warrior totally arent easy classes to play or anything. Also. If you look on the forums OUTSIDE of the bias Warrior and Thief forums you will see how many saying how easy they are. They ARE easy. Hell, Thief is a HARD counter to Mesmer so much that Mesmer isnt actually wanted in any TPvP. SPvP it doesnt really matter, it only gets worse when it comes to WvW but yeah they are totally not new player friendly.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Feel free to ignore me. I have only been playing the game from pre-release to about 2 weeks ago. Spending about 95% of that time playing only WvW but yeah what ever you say. Thief and Warrior totally arent easy classes to play or anything. Also. If you look on the forums OUTSIDE of the bias Warrior and Thief forums you will see how many saying how easy they are. They ARE easy. Hell, Thief is a HARD counter to Mesmer so much that Mesmer isnt actually wanted in any TPvP. SPvP it doesnt really matter, it only gets worse when it comes to WvW but yeah they are totally not new player friendly.


Im not ignoring you, i just disagree with your statement regarding thief as an easy profession for someone brand new to the game. In my opinion Warrior is the easiest to start out with, especially with the versatility it has.

Aside from these conflicting points, its ultimately up to him, he can do whatever he wants despite what you or I think. Perhaps he will try both and see which one he likes better.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Im not ignoring you, i just disagree with your statement regarding thief as an easy profession for someone brand new to the game. In my opinion Warrior is the easiest to start out with, especially with the versatility it has.
> 
> Aside from these conflicting points, its ultimately up to him, he can do whatever he wants despite what you or I think. Perhaps he will try both and see which one he likes better.


Thief has THE best Offense mechanic and THE best Defense mechanic all rolled into one little nice and easily spammed mechanic. Once you know the easy combos Thief is easy. Maybe it will take a few hours but once you have even the little amount of usage of the class you will find it easy. You just gotta look after your initiative and that is it. I'd say Engineer, Mesmer and Ele are the classes you should stay away from at the start. Engineer is easier than Mesmer and Ele to play but it can still be really tricky with all its mechanics. It has the benefit of great mobility , great healing, ranged damage, melee damage its only real weakness is Conditions. Ele, you have to know when to attunement swap. When to use certain skills but once mastered it can be insanely strong. Mesmer While it has stealth its rather limited, long cool downs you do have the trait for longer duration but the cool downs are still long enough that its going to be screwed if they accidentally attack before they are ready. They are very weak to Thief builds. Anyone with high CC can be a nightmare as well and Conditions can be a real handful unless specced for it

What he should do make each class, one at a time. Go into the Mists which has everything unlocked and play around there. You can get a reasonable feel for the classes in there and knowing what will be unlocked as you level up will be useful for picking the right class that suits him.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> yeah im leaning toward warrior or thief so far....still dl'n though...stuck onh my friends ****ty wifi cuz his ethernet ports on his router are burnt out lol


Hey, I (Wade) think we worked at GE together didn't we? Message me in game sometime, bartlewe.6432.

It all depends on what you want to do. Like the others have said, in PvE it really doesn't matter what you make as long as you enjoy the style of play and you're not trying to maximize efficiency to the hardcore. Each class definitely has a different feel to it. In PvP/WvW some classes definitely do certain things better than others. If you like stealth, thief and mesmer tend to use it the most, but in my opinion, are not as friendly towards new players. Pretty much any class can roam or do large group stuff.

In my opinion, the best solo roaming classes are thief and mesmer.

In large group stuff, the meta has been to run multiple groups with guardians, warriors, elementalists and necros (aka GWEN). Guardians are frontline that provide stability (anti-crowd control) with minor healing, warriors are frontline that provide condition clearing, minor healing and ability to "insta revive" allies on a large cooldown, elementalists provide lots of healing and other boons with moderate damage, necros provide lots of AOE damage. This explanation is obviously simplified a bit. Note that this meta could very well change once the expansion comes out. The expansion will introduce new roles for each existing class and adds another entirely new class.

In my opinion, the warrior style of play is the easiest to learn (I have mostly played warrior since game launch) and the most difficult classes to learn are elementalist and engineer.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Hey, I (Wade) think we worked at GE together didn't we? Message me in game sometime, bartlewe.6432.
> 
> It all depends on what you want to do. Like the others have said, in PvE it really doesn't matter what you make as long as you enjoy the style of play and you're not trying to maximize efficiency to the hardcore. Each class definitely has a different feel to it. In PvP/WvW some classes definitely do certain things better than others. If you like stealth, thief and mesmer tend to use it the most, but in my opinion, are not as friendly towards new players. Pretty much any class can roam or do large group stuff.
> 
> In my opinion, the best solo roaming classes are thief and mesmer.
> 
> In large group stuff, the meta has been to run multiple groups with guardians, warriors, elementalists and necros (aka GWEN). Guardians are frontline that provide stability (anti-crowd control) with minor healing, warriors are frontline that provide condition clearing, minor healing and ability to "insta revive" allies on a large cooldown, elementalists provide lots of healing and other boons with moderate damage, necros provide lots of AOE damage. This explanation is obviously simplified a bit. Note that this meta could very well change once the expansion comes out. The expansion will introduce new roles for each existing class and adds another entirely new class.
> 
> In my opinion, the warrior style of play is the easiest to learn (I have mostly played warrior since game launch) and the most difficult classes to learn are elementalist and engineer.


Thanks for the info, however I have never worked for GE







I ended up going thief for now. Hopefully I pick it up quickly, otherwise I will just go ez warrior mode


----------



## Xuper

I play Rift and it's F2p.can I play GW2 as F2p ? i just want to install game.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> I play Rift and it's F2p.can I play GW2 as F2p ? i just want to install game.


You can. However it comes with limitations. Worth actually buying imo.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> You can. However it comes with limitations. Worth actually buying imo.


Unless you play thief, then don't bother.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Unless you play thief, then don't bother.


Why!? Thief is one of the easiest and strongest classes to play, especially on the PvP/WvW side. Dungeons really doesnt matter what class you are, World content i could see them having issues due to not having a great array of AoE spam abilities though. Thats about it where their issues are. Imo it goes Warrior, Thief and Ranger at the top. These classes are great or insane in several of the modes. Warrior and Ranger are great at pretty much every mode. Thief lacks a little as they dont really have much AoE damage for PvE farming, it can be done but just not as well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Why!? Thief is one of the easiest and strongest classes to play, especially on the PvP/WvW side. Dungeons really doesnt matter what class you are, World content i could see them having issues due to not having a great array of AoE spam abilities though. Thats about it where their issues are. Imo it goes Warrior, Thief and Ranger at the top. These classes are great or insane in several of the modes. Warrior and Ranger are great at pretty much every mode. Thief lacks a little as they dont really have much AoE damage for PvE farming, it can be done but just not as well.


That's a funny joke you made there.

Want stealth? Go play mesmer. Want to dodge? Go play shiro. Want conditions? Go play Reaper.

Thieves right now are only good at two things: running away from a fight and de-capping. They don't even have respectable burst damage with the buffs to the other classes these days.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I like the new daily login rewards. And that they're repeatable. And you don't lose login rewards progression if you miss a day.

Now I can level my guardian even without playing, so that when I do want to play, he's ready for me to equip with the top stuff and I can actually have fun.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's a funny joke you made there.
> 
> Want stealth? Go play mesmer. Want to dodge? Go play shiro. Want conditions? Go play Reaper.
> 
> Thieves right now are only good at two things: running away from a fight and de-capping. They don't even have respectable burst damage with the buffs to the other classes these days.


Yeah you do know that not every Mesmer runs PU. Also, you cant mention class specializations that havent even been released. I'd also say that Sword/X and staff Thief will be rather strong with its dodge spamming as well. By the sounds of it, you assume Guild Wars 2 is about 1 game mode and the LEAST played one at that. You do know Guild Wars 2 has PvE and WvW modes as well right? Thief is insanely strong, the problem is, now that they have been made more balanced, all the crap players that relied on cheese spamming stealth and Backstab are beginning to struggle.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yeah you do know that not every Mesmer runs PU. Also, you cant mention class specializations that havent even been released. I'd also say that Sword/X and staff Thief will be rather strong with its dodge spamming as well. By the sounds of it, you assume Guild Wars 2 is about 1 game mode and the LEAST played one at that. You do know Guild Wars 2 has PvE and WvW modes as well right? Thief is insanely strong, the problem is, now that they have been made more balanced, all the crap players that relied on cheese spamming stealth and Backstab are beginning to struggle.


I doubt you play thief judging by what you're saying. The mention of "cheese" with backstabbing means you're probably in WvW, getting thrashed by someone with substantially better gear because in PvE they're a much higher level.

Thief whining is rubbish meant to cover up your own shortcomings as a player - and you know it.

Also I'm a PvE Thief, I'm not even accounting for PvP. Don't make assumptions.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I doubt you play thief judging by what you're saying. The mention of "cheese" with backstabbing means you're probably in WvW, getting thrashed by someone with substantially better gear because in PvE they're a much higher level.
> 
> Thief whining is rubbish meant to cover up your own shortcomings as a player - and you know it.
> 
> Also I'm a PvE Thief, I'm not even accounting for PvP. Don't make assumptions.


I rarely lose to Thieves, that doesnt change that Backstab thief is very much cheese. One trick Pony. Run and reset the fight if they fail to win easily, come back knowing that the enemy has cool downs and try again. Though this is for PvP and WvW. PvE means nothing, it is SO easy that no matter your skill level. No matter your class you can do most of it just fine. Really only issue could be high end Factuals and that is about it. the dungeons are easy. The World bosses are easy. PvE in Guild Wars 2 is just nothing more than terrible. It lacks what makes GOOD PvE.

I have plenty of videos on Youtube against thieves, its not an issue of "oh i cant beat them, must say they are OP" because i rarely lose to them any more. The issue is, they are as i have said. One trick Pony. Spam stealth and spam backstab, that is pretty much it when it comes to PvP and WvW Thief. So there goes your "own short comings as a player". You don't have to lose to people to see poor balance. Thief, if they aren't spamming stealth. Then they are spamming dodges and evades.

I find it funny that you play PvE which is shockingly easy and you still think Thief is bad. You can play any class. Any build. It really does not matter. The PvE content outside a few select things is SO badly done that there is little challenge. There is little risk.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I rarely lose to Thieves, that doesnt change that Backstab thief is very much cheese. One trick Pony. Run and reset the fight if they fail to win easily, come back knowing that the enemy has cool downs and try again. Though this is for PvP and WvW. PvE means nothing, it is SO easy that no matter your skill level. No matter your class you can do most of it just fine. Really only issue could be high end Factuals and that is about it. the dungeons are easy. The World bosses are easy. PvE in Guild Wars 2 is just nothing more than terrible. It lacks what makes GOOD PvE.
> 
> I have plenty of videos on Youtube against thieves, its not an issue of "oh i cant beat them, must say they are OP" because i rarely lose to them any more. The issue is, they are as i have said. One trick Pony. Spam stealth and spam backstab, that is pretty much it when it comes to PvP and WvW Thief. So there goes your "own short comings as a player". You don't have to lose to people to see poor balance. Thief, if they aren't spamming stealth. Then they are spamming dodges and evades.
> 
> I find it funny that you play PvE which is shockingly easy and you still think Thief is bad. You can play any class. Any build. It really does not matter. The PvE content outside a few select things is SO badly done that there is little challenge. There is little risk.


Please, you're complaining about a class that you beat and that has to run because they have no survivability or reliable way to remove conditions?

Again, you have no idea what you're talking about. If you want to whine, whine to someone who has the patience for that crap. I don't.

You don't need to lose to a thief to highlight your own shotcomings. You're highlighting your lack of game knowledge with your whining right now. Your unjustified whining. The kind that got thieves nerfed into the unplayable, sorry mess they currently are.

The only time thieves were a problem was when perma stealth was a thing and that was the fault of crappy code not updating propperly in WvW. Maybe blossom spams too, that was kind of silly.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Please, you're complaining about a class that you beat and that has to run because they have no survivability or reliable way to remove conditions?
> 
> Again, you have no idea what you're talking about. If you want to whine, whine to someone who has the patience for that crap. I don't.
> 
> You don't need to lose to a thief to highlight your own shotcomings. You're highlighting your lack of game knowledge with your whining right now. Your unjustified whining. The kind that got thieves nerfed into the unplayable, sorry mess they currently are.
> 
> The only time thieves were a problem was when perma stealth was a thing and that was the fault of crappy code not updating propperly in WvW. Maybe blossom spams too, that was kind of silly.


Please, you dont understand that stealth is insanely broken. Like the most broken mechanic in the WHOLE game bar NONE. Then, that gets added to a class that can spam the crap out of it. Sure i am betting you're creaming to yourself about PU Mesmer, you will rarely encounter them, even after the traitline changes due to the fact that its just not that great. Way too defensive. Unlike Thief that gets INSANE burst from their stealth Mesmer doesn't. Sure it can set up burst but that burst tends to easily be avoid or escaped from because it doesnt happen inside 2 button presses.

You don't have to always lose to a class before pointing out broken/cheap mechanics. The same can be said that losing means you are wrong. Take Mesmer Vs Thief. Thief is insanely hardcounter to Mesmer in WvW and PvP. Would a Mesmer pointing that out make that Mesmer wrong? No. Because its not wrong. Its right.

I am curious, and be honest how often do you play WvW? I play it daily. Its pretty much the only mode i play with bits of PvP in between, i havent actually touched PvE in months because i find it so dull. So boring. Its no secret that Thief hardcounter Mesmer. No one can deny it. Thief stealth is STILL way too strong, even if you can't "perma" it. Though i have seen plenty of thieves that have spent insane amounts of times spamming stealth


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Please, you dont understand that stealth is insanely broken. Like the most broken mechanic in the WHOLE game bar NONE. Then, that gets added to a class that can spam the crap out of it. Sure i am betting you're creaming to yourself about PU Mesmer, you will rarely encounter them, even after the traitline changes due to the fact that its just not that great. Way too defensive. Unlike Thief that gets INSANE burst from their stealth Mesmer doesn't. Sure it can set up burst but that burst tends to easily be avoid or escaped from because it doesnt happen inside 2 button presses.
> 
> You don't have to always lose to a class before pointing out broken/cheap mechanics. The same can be said that losing means you are wrong. Take Mesmer Vs Thief. Thief is insanely hardcounter to Mesmer in WvW and PvP. Would a Mesmer pointing that out make that Mesmer wrong? No. Because its not wrong. Its right.
> 
> I am curious, and be honest how often do you play WvW? I play it daily. Its pretty much the only mode i play with bits of PvP in between, i havent actually touched PvE in months because i find it so dull. So boring. Its no secret that Thief hardcounter Mesmer. No one can deny it. Thief stealth is STILL way too strong, even if you can't "perma" it. Though i have seen plenty of thieves that have spent insane amounts of times spamming stealth


Thief can be cheesy, and if traited correctly can still have tons of stealth uptime. Enough to disengage just about any encounter. The only hard counters to thieves with large amounts of stealth uptime are reveal abilities, or stealth tracking abilities. A Ranger traited for LB for instance can take a thief out very fast. As can a cheese fear build necro, or a condi burst engi. Thiefs are not invincible by any means.

I enjoy thief, it's a fun profession, and it's harass type play style is fun to me, but i do agree it is slightly broken. To much less of an extent than it was a year ago, but broken none the less. IMHO all professions have their cheese builds, it just depends what you prefer. Players get salty regardless of what build you run, so i feel its just better to play what you like and get good at it, and forget about the poor sports who can't take being beat.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Thief can be cheesy, and if traited correctly can still have tons of stealth uptime. Enough to disengage just about any encounter. The only hard counters to thieves with large amounts of stealth uptime are reveal abilities, or stealth tracking abilities. A Ranger traited for LB for instance can take a thief out very fast. As can a cheese fear build necro, or a condi burst engi. Thiefs are not invincible by any means.
> 
> I enjoy thief, it's a fun profession, and it's harass type play style is fun to me, but i do agree it is slightly broken. To much less of an extent than it was a year ago, but broken none the less. IMHO all professions have their cheese builds, it just depends what you prefer. Players get salty regardless of what build you run, so i feel its just better to play what you like and get good at it, and forget about the poor sports who can't take being beat.


Notice the mention of Mesmer. The class that struggles the most with constant stealth spamming and target dropping. Classes that didnt even need reveal either got it or got given MORE while Mesmer just sits there wondering how long it will be before Thief Vs Memser is actually a balanced fight. Engineer and Guardin which is getting revealed didnt even really have an issue with Thief. Mostly thanks to various reasons the class that is hardest hit by Thief and it gets ignored....

While i will agree, Thief isnt as bad as it was, its still far from balanced. Though that can be said for several classes/builds and i actually expected as much even before playing the Beta. Knowing how god awful Anet was at attempting to balance GW1 at times. I honestly dont think GW2 will ever be balanced. Not because it cant be but because its Anet in charge of it. They have shown throughout this games 3 years so far that they cant balance. They cant test their changes or anything else. I still havent pre-ordered HoT and i really dont know if i will or not.

In my opinion, they waited too long. 3 years was insane. Being a primary WvW player, pretty much got nothing. They made EoTM which VERY quickly became a PvE farmfest. The PvE season story things didnt interest me what so ever. Balance though, balance is the biggest issue. That would go for PvP players as well. For PvE it means very little due to just how easy like 95% of the gameplay actually is. However, in the modes that need it the most - Balance has been severally lacking. Add onto that just how stale WvW has became. I just dont get the enjoyment out of it that i used to.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Notice the mention of Mesmer. The class that struggles the most with constant stealth spamming and target dropping. Classes that didnt even need reveal either got it or got given MORE while Mesmer just sits there wondering how long it will be before Thief Vs Memser is actually a balanced fight. Engineer and Guardin which is getting revealed didnt even really have an issue with Thief. Mostly thanks to various reasons the class that is hardest hit by Thief and it gets ignored....
> 
> While i will agree, Thief isnt as bad as it was, its still far from balanced. Though that can be said for several classes/builds and i actually expected as much even before playing the Beta. Knowing how god awful Anet was at attempting to balance GW1 at times. I honestly dont think GW2 will ever be balanced. Not because it cant be but because its Anet in charge of it. They have shown throughout this games 3 years so far that they cant balance. They cant test their changes or anything else. I still havent pre-ordered HoT and i really dont know if i will or not.
> 
> In my opinion, they waited too long. 3 years was insane. Being a primary WvW player, pretty much got nothing. They made EoTM which VERY quickly became a PvE farmfest. The PvE season story things didnt interest me what so ever. Balance though, balance is the biggest issue. That would go for PvP players as well. For PvE it means very little due to just how easy like 95% of the gameplay actually is. However, in the modes that need it the most - Balance has been severally lacking. Add onto that just how stale WvW has became. I just dont get the enjoyment out of it that i used to.


I have fought some very good shatter mesmers, and while they do not have the same stealth uptime, they do have very good burst. Timing is key unfortunately, as there aren't many escapes with mesmer as there are with thieves. Glass cannons however are always a higher skill cap, high risk, high reward type gameplay . A good mesmer in my opinion can always beat a mediocre thief.

Personally, i main on warrior in my guild, and run any number of professions for roaming. I have an 80 in everything except engineer. Mesmer is fun, especially in a small havok squad.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> . A good mesmer in my opinion can always beat a mediocre thief.


Shame that when its 2 evenly skilled players the fight will more often than not heavily favor the Thief. Mesmers biggest issue is lack of non-target skills. Especially AoE. It has a few. It is VERY important for a Mesmer to get stuns and interrupts in and often. Even when not playing a Interrupt/Power Block build. They also really lack defense as well. Thier healing skills kinda suck especially since they typically HAD to fix the Mantra "bug" which ironically actually made using Mantras viable - that is until they fixed them.

I'd say Thief Vs Mesmer is one of the few fights where the class is more important than skill. 2 evenly skilled players and the fights can heavily favor thief. That there shows imbalance. The biggest issue is because so much of Mesmer damage relies on targets. Unlike other classes which can still deal big damage to targets even when they dont have them targeted or they are in stealth, mesmer SO heavily requires a target.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Please, you dont understand that stealth is insanely broken. Like the most broken mechanic in the WHOLE game bar NONE. Then, that gets added to a class that can spam the crap out of it. Sure i am betting you're creaming to yourself about PU Mesmer, you will rarely encounter them, even after the traitline changes due to the fact that its just not that great. Way too defensive. Unlike Thief that gets INSANE burst from their stealth Mesmer doesn't. Sure it can set up burst but that burst tends to easily be avoid or escaped from because it doesnt happen inside 2 button presses.
> 
> You don't have to always lose to a class before pointing out broken/cheap mechanics. The same can be said that losing means you are wrong. Take Mesmer Vs Thief. Thief is insanely hardcounter to Mesmer in WvW and PvP. Would a Mesmer pointing that out make that Mesmer wrong? No. Because its not wrong. Its right.
> 
> I am curious, and be honest how often do you play WvW? I play it daily. Its pretty much the only mode i play with bits of PvP in between, i havent actually touched PvE in months because i find it so dull. So boring. Its no secret that Thief hardcounter Mesmer. No one can deny it. Thief stealth is STILL way too strong, even if you can't "perma" it. Though i have seen plenty of thieves that have spent insane amounts of times spamming stealth


Yes, I play WvW. And WvW is not a place you look at for balance. There's still stealth rendering issues, mesmer camping, scaling walls and people with significantly worse gear all over the place.

I can spam cluster bombs and kill 5 players because they have awful gear. You know what happens to the player who is around the same level with the same quality of gear? They take 1/8 of their health in damage per cluster bomb.

Anecdoctal evidence in a game mode where people aren't equal is silly.

And no, you don't know what you're talking about. A Thief that goes for backstab builds has to go 100% glass cannon or the burst damage is so weak they might as well pick a different weapon set.

That combined with the buffs to everyone's survivability and the massive nerf to the thief acrobatics tree means that the thief can't do significant burst damage anymore. The thief doesn't even get an extra dodge anymore.

Nevermind the only semi-viable build now days is D/P because everything else was power creeped and nerfed into paste. If you don't play thief, right now, with all the crap that's happening, you shouldn't be talking about thieves. The class was gutted, half of it was moved to the expansion behind a paywall, multiple weapon sets have been nerfed into near uselessness and mechanic redesigns have indirectly nerfed the class further because the devs didn't account for the thief when making the adjustments. Nevermind the constant ghost nerfs we get hit with (nerfs that aren't listed in the patch notes).

Stop the mindless thief whine.

Side note: P/P looks like it might be viable now but relies on the DD profession from the expansion to truly be a decent set. Right now it's just nice single target burst at a mid range and barely any access to stealth.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone care to enlighten me as to why Guild wars 2 runs like crap for me? My 970 is OCed to 1500/7800 which matches if not slightly exceeds a stock 980, GTA V runs pegged at 99% gpu usage 95% of the time and i get 100 fps on average with how my settings are set up. Then with GW2 i've tried running at lowest settings and that nets me 25% gpu usage but im getting anywhere from 100-140fps, makes sense. Then with everything pushed to the max i'm getting 40-70fps constantly fluctuating because gpu usage won't stay above 90% at all times where if it did i'd be getting 80+fps more than likely. The game especially likes to go down into the 20s-30s fps range when in a city or an event with a lot of people meanwhile gpu usage is like 40-60%. What gives?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me as to why Guild wars 2 runs like crap for me? My 970 is OCed to 1500/7800 which matches if not slightly exceeds a stock 980, GTA V runs pegged at 99% gpu usage 95% of the time and i get 100 fps on average with how my settings are set up. Then with GW2 i've tried running at lowest settings and that nets me 25% gpu usage but im getting anywhere from 100-140fps, makes sense. Then with everything pushed to the max i'm getting 40-70fps constantly fluctuating because gpu usage won't stay above 90% at all times where if it did i'd be getting 80+fps more than likely. The game especially likes to go down into the 20s-30s fps range when in a city or an event with a lot of people meanwhile gpu usage is like 40-60%. What gives?


It's a combination of bad optimization and MMOs generally being hard to run when in large groups of other players. GW2 is DX9, built on the same engine as GW1 with some extra features hacked in, so it just doesn't handle things well all the time.

60-70FPS at max settings, out in the world, outside of groups sounds about right to me. It's about what I get in that situation.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me as to why Guild wars 2 runs like crap for me? My 970 is OCed to 1500/7800 which matches if not slightly exceeds a stock 980, GTA V runs pegged at 99% gpu usage 95% of the time and i get 100 fps on average with how my settings are set up. Then with GW2 i've tried running at lowest settings and that nets me 25% gpu usage but im getting anywhere from 100-140fps, makes sense. Then with everything pushed to the max i'm getting 40-70fps constantly fluctuating because gpu usage won't stay above 90% at all times where if it did i'd be getting 80+fps more than likely. The game especially likes to go down into the 20s-30s fps range when in a city or an event with a lot of people meanwhile gpu usage is like 40-60%. What gives?


Its not just you, the game as already mentioned is horribly optimized and as a result barely taxes a modern GPU
. In high player count situations it gets worse, as your framerates will tank, no matter what CPU you have, regardless of overclocking.

I too have a GTX970, and it barely breaks 50% utilization.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me as to why Guild wars 2 runs like crap for me? My 970 is OCed to 1500/7800 which matches if not slightly exceeds a stock 980, GTA V runs pegged at 99% gpu usage 95% of the time and i get 100 fps on average with how my settings are set up. Then with GW2 i've tried running at lowest settings and that nets me 25% gpu usage but im getting anywhere from 100-140fps, makes sense. Then with everything pushed to the max i'm getting 40-70fps constantly fluctuating because gpu usage won't stay above 90% at all times where if it did i'd be getting 80+fps more than likely. The game especially likes to go down into the 20s-30s fps range when in a city or an event with a lot of people meanwhile gpu usage is like 40-60%. What gives?


I would recommend tuning down or off some of the settings. Like Shadows they make a HUGE hit on performance. Other than that, its just a really badly optimized game and very little can be done to change that.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yes, I play WvW. And WvW is not a place you look at for balance. There's still stealth rendering issues, mesmer camping, scaling walls and people with significantly worse gear all over the place.
> 
> I can spam cluster bombs and kill 5 players because they have awful gear. You know what happens to the player who is around the same level with the same quality of gear? They take 1/8 of their health in damage per cluster bomb.
> 
> Anecdoctal evidence in a game mode where people aren't equal is silly.
> 
> And no, you don't know what you're talking about. A Thief that goes for backstab builds has to go 100% glass cannon or the burst damage is so weak they might as well pick a different weapon set.
> 
> That combined with the buffs to everyone's survivability and the massive nerf to the thief acrobatics tree means that the thief can't do significant burst damage anymore. The thief doesn't even get an extra dodge anymore.
> 
> Nevermind the only semi-viable build now days is D/P because everything else was power creeped and nerfed into paste. If you don't play thief, right now, with all the crap that's happening, you shouldn't be talking about thieves. The class was gutted, half of it was moved to the expansion behind a paywall, multiple weapon sets have been nerfed into near uselessness and mechanic redesigns have indirectly nerfed the class further because the devs didn't account for the thief when making the adjustments. Nevermind the constant ghost nerfs we get hit with (nerfs that aren't listed in the patch notes).
> 
> Stop the mindless thief whine.
> 
> Side note: P/P looks like it might be viable now but relies on the DD profession from the expansion to truly be a decent set. Right now it's just nice single target burst at a mid range and barely any access to stealth.


Ah so you target low level people and assume others do as well? I only roam in WvW and never target low level people because as you say it is pointless. Though being a roamer that is rare as most of them know to stick to the zergs and blobs if they want to stay alive. Though just because YOU target low level people that doesnt mean everyone does. I have seen plenty of roamers that will totally ignore low level people mostly because most roamers are interested in proper fights, even if they need to out number others they still wont waste their time on low level people

So you are wrong about it being anecdotal, due to the fact the few low level people which is rather rare and only happens during "prime time" for their server they never roam so they dont really affect the situations i talk about at all due to the fact i am a roamer and i speak from a roamer perspective. Yeah the balance is off, and that was part of my point and most of the reason why the balance is off is because of Anet not knowing how to balance a game. You only have to look how quick they are to fix "bugs" that actually make skillsets viable rather than work with the "bug" and maybe tweak cool downs or something. Nope too much work, they just fix it and make the skillsets (in this case Mantras) near useless again.

Every class that wants damage has to go more glass. What are you even talking about? Though that being said Glass isnt needed for great damage. You can still do 50% of someones health in damage without needing to be glass as a Thief, of course this is dependent on what the other class is and their build. Even without being class they can still do insane damage on people with more than 2k toughness which is a bit silly.

The biggest issue with this cheese is the fact that Anet thinks its totally "balanced" that nothing pulls them out of stealth - Miss a hit? No problem. Hit someone with invul? No problem. Someone dodge your attack? No problem. It has VERY little in terms of counter when your defenses mean nothing. Things like someone timing a dodge very well, attacking someone with Invul, Aegis and such SHOULD bring that Thief out of stealth no questions. These attacks should be: Right timing but currently they are just spam the crap out of them until it lands. If your stealth is about to drop - move back and do some more stealth spam combos.

How often do you play WvW? I actually see more people playing S/D than D/P. It is rather odd for a class that has been "gutted" to still be everywhere in WvW and PvP. Rather odd that, you would think players would see what you seem to think is true and either change class or leave, i know plenty of Thieves that don't think they have been "gutted" nerfed, sure. Like quite a few classes and builds. The problem is, too many relied on cheese and relied on just how insanely broken Thief was now that its more balanced they seem to be struggling. It's kinda like how strong Ele was. I got so bored of it that i moved to a "weak" class at the time (Mesmer) I just find playing OP builds or classes rather boring. That is why my Mesmer has never used PU or anything because its just cheap. D/D has been viable for ages, though mostly in groups or solo condi Venom builds. They can be insanely strong. So its not something that suddenly has become "viable" they have been viable for ages, the problem was that D/P stealth spamming was always more viable and much easier to play and much easier to win using cheese.

The problem is, Only 2 things have kept me playing GW2 - The combat system and WvW. The rest of it is just average and done better in other games, hell even aspects of WvW are done better in other games.


----------



## Mattb2e

I for one am hoping that the engine is better optimized when the new expansion drops. It's sad that a game such as this is still on DX9, when even WoW is on DX11 now and has been for several years . The devs really need to fix the performance issues with the engine, because at this point it seems like they are just polishing a turd.

Dont get me wrong, i love the game, and everything about it. Its just sad and frustrating that a game that was launched in 2012 still cant be maxed out by any PC in 2015. It definitely is better now than it was at launch in terms of performance and bugs, but it is far from acceptable from a game that has been around for almost 4 years. This of course is ignoring the fact that the engine is essentially the same as the GW1 engine. If you bring that fact into the equation, there really is no excuse.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I for one am hoping that the engine is better optimized when the new expansion drops. It's sad that a game such as this is still on DX9, when even WoW is on DX11 now and has been for several years . The devs really need to fix the performance issues with the engine, because at this point it seems like they are just polishing a turd.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i love the game, and everything about it. Its just sad and frustrating that a game that was launched in 2012 still cant be maxed out by any PC in 2015. It definitely is better now than it was at launch in terms of performance and bugs, but it is far from acceptable from a game that has been around for almost 4 years. This of course is ignoring the fact that the engine is essentially the same as the GW1 engine. If you bring that fact into the equation, there really is no excuse.


Personally, i wouldn't hold my breathe for that. They havent really done much since launch. Bits and pieces here and there but nothing game changing. I dont really think the whole "need all them graphics" is really needed, i mean on high it still looks amazing. The issues are that the FPS bombs so much, especially in WvW. Go near a blob fight and see the single FPS lol


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Personally, i wouldn't hold my breathe for that. They havent really done much since launch. Bits and pieces here and there but nothing game changing. I dont really think the whole "need all them graphics" is really needed, i mean on high it still looks amazing. The issues are that the FPS bombs so much, especially in WvW. Go near a blob fight and see the single FPS lol


Or any highly populated area, such as lions arch. All it takes is a camera pan, and bam low frame rates. I'm not holding my breathe, although updating the engine would be nice. The problem isnt really the visuals as much as the terrible CPU bottleneck. The single digit frames and hard skill lag are stupid sillly. Which is why anyone would think Arenanet would have worked this out by now.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Or any highly populated area, such as lions arch. All it takes is a camera pan, and bam low frame rates. I'm not holding my breathe, although updating the engine would be nice. The problem isnt really the visuals as much as the terrible CPU bottleneck. The single digit frames and hard skill lag are stupid sillly. Which is why anyone would think Arenanet would have worked this out by now.


I have a feeling that its not they havent yet, i think its they CAN'T the game has had all these issues since BETA and launch. Nothing has changed which makes me think its something that they can't change it.

I am actually looking into other MMOs. The Blade and Soul beta is out this month i believe, though it is closed beta. Not sure if the game will launch this year, highly unlikely which is a shame.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I have a feeling that its not they havent yet, i think its they CAN'T the game has had all these issues since BETA and launch. Nothing has changed which makes me think its something that they can't change it.
> 
> I am actually looking into other MMOs. The Blade and Soul beta is out this month i believe, though it is closed beta. Not sure if the game will launch this year, highly unlikely which is a shame.


That could be, and it would make sense in a way. The only reason I haven't thought that they couldn't improve it is WoW. If you consider how long WoW has been around, and the updates that engine has seen, you would think that a game engine that has been around for just about as long would be able to fixed as well. Maybe there development structure isn't designed like that, being a F2P game and all. They may spend all of their money on content rather than updating the engine to be more modern. I really have no idea, i'm just speculating. It just seems odd that this game hasn't seen the upgrades it needs to be more efficient and scalable.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> That could be, and it would make sense in a way. The only reason I haven't thought that they couldn't improve it is WoW. If you consider how long WoW has been around, and the updates that engine has seen, you would think that a game engine that has been around for just about as long would be able to fixed as well. Maybe there development structure isn't designed like that, being a F2P game and all. They may spend all of their money on content rather than updating the engine to be more modern. I really have no idea, i'm just speculating. It just seems odd that this game hasn't seen the upgrades it needs to be more efficient and scalable.


It would make sense, seeing as how some of the classes game mechanics are simply broken due to the games engine and they have said several times that certain mechanics cant be fixed due to the games engine. An example of this is pet AI for Ranger pets, Mesmer illusions and Necro Minions. Ele elementals suffer as well but they are rarely used because they just suck. Its the biggest issue for Ranger and Mesmer and they are a requirement. You cant choose to use them or not. You HAVE to use them.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It would make sense, seeing as how some of the classes game mechanics are simply broken due to the games engine and they have said several times that certain mechanics cant be fixed due to the games engine. An example of this is pet AI for Ranger pets, Mesmer illusions and Necro Minions. Ele elementals suffer as well but they are rarely used because they just suck. Its the biggest issue for Ranger and Mesmer and they are a requirement. You cant choose to use them or not. You HAVE to use them.


Yeah, ranger pets are the worst. They are utterly useless in WvW, and in some cases PvP. You would be better off given the ability to disable the pet for a buff.


----------



## mickeykool

Do any of you guys still play this? I'm looking to join a guild.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Here and there. Halloween and HoT hit, so there's finally some new things to do.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

It's such a shame that yet AGAIN Anet has shown that they flatout refuse to learn from their mistakes. They have made MANY mistakes with this expansion that they have ALREADY made during Guild Wars 2 lifetime alone.

Just some of them:

New WvW Maps: They didnt learn from the mess that was EoTM that simply became a Karma farm train map. These maps look amazing sure but mechanically they simply do not work. They simply tried to force people AWAY from doing Solo or small group. Your only choice is Zerg or blob.

Conditions: They still havent fixed conditions. They are still insanely strong. They then went and made a class thats BIGGEST issue is the sheer amount of condition spam. They are great when it comes to groups for anti-condition but remove them from a group and that anti condition drops off a LOT. They have VERY limited access to actual condition removal and seem to rely more on Resistance from Mal Legend, the problem here it relies on groups or taking a trait that relies on you spamming/using Lax skills as much as you can, ignoring that all of them have big energy costs

Overpowered: Yet again, they show that they have NO idea how to balance anything. Seriously bad balance. With all the BETA events and such they STILL amanged to release something that is a complete and utter mess when it comes to balance.

Same old, Same old: It says something that classes take up these new specializations and yet STILL play EXACTLY the same. Daredevil still stealth spamming, Reaper still condi spammers. Its still the same old, same old. They might have removed a trait line but its not enough, they should have removed weapon(s) as well. Make it so that they have to play different, not play exactly the same as before just with new unbalanced skills and traits.

PvE: Same old PvE. Boring. Too easy, most maps dead once the race to unlock elite specializations have been complete. The events are for the most part boring, the mobs are boring.

New content: Yeah...No. 1 new class, that is insanely unbalanced (shocker) with specializations that are unbalanced (shocker). No new dungeons. Some new zones with boring events that dont really feel new or fresh. Raids coming soon, i guess that is something but for the most part the areas are well built but mostly empty and boring, wasted opportunity. A new PvP mode that is boring as hell. New WvW map that is insultingly bad.

So far: 4/10


----------



## AblueXKRS

What new content does HoT offer? Besides a new class, that is?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> What new content does HoT offer? Besides a new class, that is?


It has a new region, which is VERY big, both horizontally and vertically. I am sure those that like PvE will at least enjoy the PvE but i am a WvW player so my opinions comes from that viewpoint, i didnt like the PvE in Guild Wars 2 and i still dont like it in HoT. Once the rush to max the new class specializations is done, large parts of the map seem dead already.

There will be Guild Raids coming out in a few weeks so being a WoW player i will be giving them a try, i do have a feeling they will be no where as good though. In my opinion, Raids really only works with the trinity, without it its just attack spam, kill the odd mob and maybe dodge skills while your party is spamming AoE, boons and healing. It just doesnt feel skilled. In WoW you have like 2-3 healers depending on the boss and it would be down to them few people to keep everyone alive and i LOVED being a healer in WoW. Though during my time i was also raid Tank and a normal DPS. The DPS was the most boring to me and i have a feeling that is what the new raids here will be like.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I am a PvE person. I am disappointed that the Revenant didn't get its own story. I guess I understand why they don't, but it feels awkward leveling up the Revenant through the old Personal Story from a lore perspective.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I'd say the bigger issue with Revenant is the fact that still after this long after release, the class STILL feels like its in BETA. It has SO many issues. Bugs on quite a few weapons and legends. No customization choice, underwater has issues with several legends being unavailable so even less choice.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I'd say the bigger issue with Revenant is the fact that still after this long after release, the class STILL feels like its in BETA. It has SO many issues. Bugs on quite a few weapons and legends. No customization choice, underwater has issues with several legends being unavailable so even less choice.


Haven't taken mine underwater yet. That's pretty disappointing.

Frankly, the only legends I enjoyed out of Beta was Glint and maybe Mallyx. The other ones were meh to me.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Haven't taken mine underwater yet. That's pretty disappointing.
> 
> Frankly, the only legends I enjoyed out of Beta was Glint and maybe Mallyx. The other ones were meh to me.


Underwater is broken. You can use only TWO of the legends. Shiro and Mallyx. Mallyx is NOTHING like it was in the BETA as they nerfed the crap out of it. On the plus side, having alrady played the crap version of Mallyx i cant wait for the buffed version.

Glint: Ovetpowered, it will be nerfed and has already gotten some.
Shiro: Pretty balanced. It will get minors nerfs (already had some) and possibly a few buffs here and there
Mallyx: Underpowered, will be buffed.
ventari: I need of a total redesign.
Dwarf: Underpowered. Needs tweaks and buffs

Hammer: Will be nerfed.
Sword MH: Pretty balanced, tweaks possible. Bug fixes needed
Sword OH: Don't use but heard its bugged
Mace: Dont use, no idea about bugs. Kinda a little weak, even for a condi weapon
Shield; Cool downs too long, Could do with condi removal/conversion
Staff: Overpowered in damage. Bugged condi removal.
Axe: Pretty balanced. Tweaks possible


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> It's such a shame that yet AGAIN Anet has shown that they flatout refuse to learn from their mistakes. They have made MANY mistakes with this expansion that they have ALREADY made during Guild Wars 2 lifetime alone.
> 
> Just some of them:
> 
> New WvW Maps: They didnt learn from the mess that was EoTM that simply became a Karma farm train map. These maps look amazing sure but mechanically they simply do not work. They simply tried to force people AWAY from doing Solo or small group. Your only choice is Zerg or blob.
> 
> Conditions: They still havent fixed conditions. They are still insanely strong. They then went and made a class thats BIGGEST issue is the sheer amount of condition spam. They are great when it comes to groups for anti-condition but remove them from a group and that anti condition drops off a LOT. They have VERY limited access to actual condition removal and seem to rely more on Resistance from Mal Legend, the problem here it relies on groups or taking a trait that relies on you spamming/using Lax skills as much as you can, ignoring that all of them have big energy costs
> 
> Overpowered: Yet again, they show that they have NO idea how to balance anything. Seriously bad balance. With all the BETA events and such they STILL amanged to release something that is a complete and utter mess when it comes to balance.
> 
> Same old, Same old: It says something that classes take up these new specializations and yet STILL play EXACTLY the same. Daredevil still stealth spamming, Reaper still condi spammers. Its still the same old, same old. They might have removed a trait line but its not enough, they should have removed weapon(s) as well. Make it so that they have to play different, not play exactly the same as before just with new unbalanced skills and traits.
> 
> PvE: Same old PvE. Boring. Too easy, most maps dead once the race to unlock elite specializations have been complete. The events are for the most part boring, the mobs are boring.
> 
> New content: Yeah...No. 1 new class, that is insanely unbalanced (shocker) with specializations that are unbalanced (shocker). No new dungeons. Some new zones with boring events that dont really feel new or fresh. Raids coming soon, i guess that is something but for the most part the areas are well built but mostly empty and boring, wasted opportunity. A new PvP mode that is boring as hell. New WvW map that is insultingly bad.
> 
> So far: 4/10


Even tho it's been two weeks. As a GW1&2 veteran i really had to reply.

The New WvW maps are fine and you can still solo roam if you please. Besides, you seem to have posted this on day one where the player base was scattered all over the place and still is because the new content is very vast.

Nothing wrong with conditions, the game is actually quite balanced on all fronts now.
So i don't know why you say otherwise.

If you think classes play the same with the new specializations, then I'm sorry to say, you either haven't tried it yet or you simply have no clue on what build diversity offers.

Easy PvE, dead maps? The maps are literally crawling with players right now. there are always players inside the maps. Where the heck are u seeing empty maps?
Also, Easy PvE, try roaming some tangled depths. I guarantee you, you will fail to walk across the map. And you will die multiple times in combat because the AI has been vastly improved and the mobs are actually very very challenging.

"Some new zones with boring events that don't really feel new or fresh"
This is absolutely insane how you could say this.
The events are amazing, they have depth within the story, there are different mechanics applied, there is challenge, they are dynamic and long, contain crap loads of lore and are at least 45 minutes long as they chain perfectly. Never mind the fact that they have tons of repeatable content due to achievements.

I understand that most of this is your opinion on the matter. But it seems to be very very shallow and uneducated when talking about gw2.
The GW2 community lives and thrives on reddit, and i can tell you that 95% of the people there are very very amazed and satisfied about the new content and it's longevity.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Even tho it's been two weeks. As a GW1&2 veteran i really had to reply.
> 
> The New WvW maps are fine and you can still solo roam if you please. Besides, you seem to have posted this on day one where the player base was scattered all over the place and still is because the new content is very vast.
> 
> Nothing wrong with conditions, the game is actually quite balanced on all fronts now.
> So i don't know why you say otherwise.
> 
> If you think classes play the same with the new specializations, then I'm sorry to say, you either haven't tried it yet or you simply have no clue on what build diversity offers.
> 
> Easy PvE, dead maps? The maps are literally crawling with players right now. there are always players inside the maps. Where the heck are u seeing empty maps?
> Also, Easy PvE, try roaming some tangled depths. I guarantee you, you will fail to walk across the map. And you will die multiple times in combat because the AI has been vastly improved and the mobs are actually very very challenging.
> 
> "Some new zones with boring events that don't really feel new or fresh"
> This is absolutely insane how you could say this.
> The events are amazing, they have depth within the story, there are different mechanics applied, there is challenge, they are dynamic and long, contain crap loads of lore and are at least 45 minutes long as they chain perfectly. Never mind the fact that they have tons of repeatable content due to achievements.
> 
> I understand that most of this is your opinion on the matter. But it seems to be very very shallow and uneducated when talking about gw2.
> The GW2 community lives and thrives on reddit, and i can tell you that 95% of the people there are very very amazed and satisfied about the new content and it's longevity.


My comment is based on being a GW2 vet. Played the Betas, got the pre-release. YOU might think the WvW maps are fine, most of the WvW vets like myself hate them. Many calling them to be replaced with the old maps. The new maps are dead and empty like 90% of the time, of course this is based on T1 EU not sure how NA is or anything but in EU. In T1 they are dead most of the time. Even now. I was just in WvW. All 3 of the new maps are empty, people are only playing EB. So saying oh its because its Day 1 is pointless, i knew from the very first day that this would happen. MANY people did, many people complained and made suggestions to improve the new Maps in the BETA and NOTHING was done.

With comments like this, you should really say what mode you play, if you say WvW i am going to be asusming its blobbing or groups. Conditions are FAR from fine. When you have a single condition on you that can be ticking for 3k+ PER a tick that is not fine. That is not balanced. It is okay to say condis are fine when you are a zergling with plenty of people to spam AoE condi removal, that is not a good enough excuse to say they are fine.

Again, this is from experience. This is from facing actual players, i couldnt care less what they play like in PvE. PvE holds no interest for me, its boring as hell. In PvP. In WvW most of them play the same. Sure you have a few that play a little different but in the end most are the same old. Thieves, Rangers, Mesmers, Necros, Engineers. They all play the same, relying on what the class already has.

Thieves spamming stealth and backstab or going P/P condi spam. Rangers even playing as a supposed SUPOORT spec being full condi spam with insane defenses. Mesmers still playing the same just with a few new skills. Either power "spam the crap out of shatters" or condi spam. Necros even in power builds spamming condis like theirs no tomorrow. Engineers still playing the same, just now running the droid things instead of turrets still with insane defense, healing and condi spam. Anet SHOULD have locked off certain weapons(s) maybe not for Rev or Engineer due to low access of weapons to begin with but had they locked off weapons and made it so it was a tough choice, do you take the Daredveil but lose the Dagger MH thus no more stealth and BS spam but get access to another dodge, a new weapon and other cool stuff or not.

Well done, the maps are full - which you will expect on a new expansion. The question is, will they stay reasonably full or will they die out like most of the other maps? Personally, i am leaning towards them dying out. The other issue is that you HAVE to do the PvE. If you want to do the Raids even to just try them Anet have made it so you HAVE to do it, even if you hate it. You have NO choice. The other issue is, the PvE is just dull. The events are okay for the first few times but once that newness wears off its just the same old, same old. You have the issue of not knowing the difference between opinion and fact, so because YOU think they are amazing it must mean they are amazing? Well, you're wrong. Its down to opinion and i have stated mine, i felt them to be boring and rather pointless.

Again, i am talking as a WvW player. By the sounds of it, you're likely a PvE player. That is okay, if you are having fun in that mode, good for you. I myself find it boring as hell to play. My biggest issues are from the PVp/WvW side, the new WvW are bad, they ARE empty 90% of the time there have been plenty of other people saying how they are bad. The sooner they get removed and Alpine maps come back the better and they WILL be coming back.

Though, i honestly feel like Anet have been trying to make WvW as bad as possible, trying to push people in PvP all down to how they THOUGHT the game would plan out. They expected most PvP players to use PvP and that WvW would be for only casuals, but it ended up (due to PvP being dreadful) that S/TPvP in this game is the LOWEST played mode in the game. It just feels odd that a company would go to such lengths and actually DESTROY a mode to try and get players into a different mode. I mean they didnt learn from EoTM which most people hated and then they went and made the SAME mistakes again. Not sure if its just bad development or if they are actually on purpose doing it


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> My comment is based on being a GW2 vet. Played the Betas, got the pre-release. YOU might think the WvW maps are fine, most of the WvW vets like myself hate them. Many calling them to be replaced with the old maps. The new maps are dead and empty like 90% of the time, of course this is based on T1 EU not sure how NA is or anything but in EU. In T1 they are dead most of the time. Even now. I was just in WvW. All 3 of the new maps are empty, people are only playing EB. So saying oh its because its Day 1 is pointless, i knew from the very first day that this would happen. MANY people did, many people complained and made suggestions to improve the new Maps in the BETA and NOTHING was done.
> 
> *They are Empty because people are still busy doing all the other content to unlock professions and get their rewards.
> They may not be great, but they sure aren't terrible nor are they zerg/blob only.*
> 
> With comments like this, you should really say what mode you play, if you say WvW i am going to be asusming its blobbing or groups. Conditions are FAR from fine. When you have a single condition on you that can be ticking for 3k+ PER a tick that is not fine. That is not balanced. It is okay to say condis are fine when you are a zergling with plenty of people to spam AoE condi removal, that is not a good enough excuse to say they are fine.
> *
> 3K per tick is fine, if you know how to play and remove that tick. Burning burst guards are by far the worst now, and can be easily countered if you know how and when to throw in your condi cleans.
> There is nothing wrong with condi's.*
> 
> Again, this is from experience. This is from facing actual players, i couldnt care less what they play like in PvE. PvE holds no interest for me, its boring as hell. In PvP. In WvW most of them play the same. Sure you have a few that play a little different but in the end most are the same old. Thieves, Rangers, Mesmers, Necros, Engineers. They all play the same, relying on what the class already has.
> 
> *Players play specific ways because that's what works best in certain scenarios. And simply because every single person is a sheep following the masses of what the Meta suggests ,you shouldn't.
> Because there comes a point where it simply gives diminishing returns.*
> 
> Thieves spamming stealth and backstab or going P/P condi spam. Rangers even playing as a supposed SUPOORT spec being full condi spam with insane defenses. Mesmers still playing the same just with a few new skills. Either power "spam the crap out of shatters" or condi spam. Necros even in power builds spamming condis like theirs no tomorrow. Engineers still playing the same, just now running the droid things instead of turrets still with insane defense, healing and condi spam. Anet SHOULD have locked off certain weapons(s) maybe not for Rev or Engineer due to low access of weapons to begin with but had they locked off weapons and made it so it was a tough choice, do you take the Daredveil but lose the Dagger MH thus no more stealth and BS spam but get access to another dodge, a new weapon and other cool stuff or not.
> 
> Well done, the maps are full - which you will expect on a new expansion. The question is, will they stay reasonably full or will they die out like most of the other maps? Personally, i am leaning towards them dying out. The other issue is that you HAVE to do the PvE. If you want to do the Raids even to just try them Anet have made it so you HAVE to do it, even if you hate it. You have NO choice. The other issue is, the PvE is just dull. The events are okay for the first few times but once that newness wears off its just the same old, same old. You have the issue of not knowing the difference between opinion and fact, so because YOU think they are amazing it must mean they are amazing? Well, you're wrong. Its down to opinion and i have stated mine, i felt them to be boring and rather pointless.
> 
> *I was talking about the old maps, those are crawling with players, where have you been hiding?
> You do NOT have to do PvE to do raids. that is a ridiculous statement.
> "The issue is, the PvE is just dull" and later you say: " You have the issue of not knowing the difference between opinion and fact"
> How is your initial line not being contradicted by the second?
> Yes, Ofcourse it wears of, just like PvP, WvW, The witcher 3, gta 5, a series you watch and being in a marriage, that's called life.
> How are Dynamic events pointless? They earn XP, they tell huge pieces of lore to fill in to the story, they earn currency's, they earn achievements. I think your definition of pointless is off.*
> 
> Again, i am talking as a WvW player. By the sounds of it, you're likely a PvE player. That is okay, if you are having fun in that mode, good for you. I myself find it boring as hell to play. My biggest issues are from the PVp/WvW side, the new WvW are bad, they ARE empty 90% of the time there have been plenty of other people saying how they are bad. The sooner they get removed and Alpine maps come back the better and they WILL be coming back.
> 
> Though, i honestly feel like Anet have been trying to make WvW as bad as possible, trying to push people in PvP all down to how they THOUGHT the game would plan out. They expected most PvP players to use PvP and that WvW would be for only casuals, but it ended up (due to PvP being dreadful) that S/TPvP in this game is the LOWEST played mode in the game. It just feels odd that a company would go to such lengths and actually DESTROY a mode to try and get players into a different mode. I mean they didnt learn from EoTM which most people hated and then they went and made the SAME mistakes again. Not sure if its just bad development or if they are actually on purpose doing it


*This bit is what i agree on, PvP isn't great due to the match-up system. That's pretty much all i agree with.*

For reference, pm me your in-game name so i can look up your characters and stats. I'm doubtful you are the veteran you claim to be. No offense.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> *This bit is what i agree on, PvP isn't great due to the match-up system. That's pretty much all i agree with.*
> 
> For reference, pm me your in-game name so i can look up your characters and stats. I'm doubtful you are the veteran you claim to be. No offense.


I currently play my Revenant the most. He is called Red Dead Revenant. I have 10,546 Achivement points, Which isnt too shabby seeing as i spend most of my time in WvW only. Here is a screenshot from my first character, my elementalist. It shows that i have played the game for 1,178 days. with 4,727 hours and 47minutes played in that time. That is about 4 hours a day. Not too shabby i guess. 1,118 days is just over 3 years. i believe.

Screen shot


My Youtube:
Here is a link to my Youtube channel which has over a years worth of fights in WvW. I will soon be updating with my Revenant

Is there anything else you would like to see as proof that i i was a member of the Pre-Order pre-release?
I'll just wait for you to either apologize for accusing me of lying or for you to try and find something else to latch onto.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I currently play my Revenant the most. He is called Red Dead Revenant. I have 10,546 Achivement points, Which isnt too shabby seeing as i spend most of my time in WvW only. Here is a screenshot from my first character, my elementalist. It shows that i have played the game for 1,178 days. with 4,727 hours and 47minutes played in that time. That is about 4 hours a day. Not too shabby i guess. 1,118 days is just over 3 years. i believe.
> 
> Screen shot
> 
> 
> My Youtube:
> Here is a link to my Youtube channel which has over a years worth of fights in WvW. I will soon be updating with my Revenant
> 
> Is there anything else you would like to see as proof that i i was a member of the Pre-Order pre-release?
> I'll just wait for you to either apologize for accusing me of lying or for you to try and find something else to latch onto.


I never accused you of lying. Try and stay focused.
You simple state a lot of things that aren't true and that's why i was doubtful on how "veteran" you really were.

Stick by your own logic: Keep truth and Opinion separated, and try not to contradict yourself while doing so.
I have nothing else to add here.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> I understand that most of this is your opinion on the matter. But it seems to be very very shallow and uneducated when talking about gw2.
> The GW2 community lives and thrives on reddit, and i can tell you that 95% of the people there are very very amazed and satisfied about the new content and it's longevity.


I understand that it's generally well-received (where I stand), and even very well-received by many players, but just a quick look at what they did to fractals and dungeons and no other part of the game leaves a bad taste in many player's mouths, even those who don't play fractals and dungeons (much or at all), myself included.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> I understand that it's generally well-received (where I stand), and even very well-received by many players, but just a quick look at what they did to fractals and dungeons and no other part of the game leaves a bad taste in many player's mouths, even those who don't play fractals and dungeons (much or at all), myself included.


Granted, fractals at the start wasn't really that great. However, the sole reason people complain is the rewards and difficulty. Which will be patched. Most likely today.
As for dungeons, they shouldn't have nerfed the rewards. On the other hand, the concept of dungeons took to much change and work to make it better. Fractals is a far better and easier concept to work on.
Give it a few weeks (or maybe even today's patch) and things will be much better.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> I never accused you of lying. Try and stay focused.
> You simple state a lot of things that aren't true and that's why i was doubtful on how "veteran" you really were.
> 
> Stick by your own logic: Keep truth and Opinion separated, and try not to contradict yourself while doing so.
> I have nothing else to add here.


You said "For reference, pm me your in-game name so i can look up your characters and stats. I'm doubtful you are the veteran you claim to be. No offense."
That is saying that you don't believe that i am a vet, which i have proven that i am. Thus you assumed i was lying. Unlike you, i have been stating my opinion. I have also stated several times my views come from someone that plays WvW nearly all the time. Where did i say that what i had written was fact? No where.

I mean you go on about thinking that the new maps are empty because people are doing the new content. This might be true on NA but on the EU side, the new content is reasonably empty. You still have the PvE players doing it but when it comes to WvW and the players they are ALL stacking on EB. For the first time in a VERY long time I saw a queue of like 70+ to get onto EB, while all other maps were dead. It isn't because people are doing the new content. It is because a LOT of WvW players do not like the new maps. I dont think its because of design, i think its due to the mechanics. Visually the maps are VERY well made but they yet again have shown that they do not like learning from mistakes. They made the same errors with Edge Of The Mists map, another map that was rather well designed but it had the same issues the new map has. Its obsession with trying tp push as much PvE into WvW as possible. I think once they remove the stupid cannon, it was a moronic idea and then maybe make it so that Towers and Camps can be upgraded to have Waypoints. Give the player say a 3minute debuff after using the Waypoints (other than spawn tower and Keeps) I think would fix some of the biggest issues that it just takes WAY too long to get around the map. The PvE cannon event needs to have that area turned into something else, not sure what but it should NOT be a PvE event. Maybe new designed Ruins, i used to go around them SO much because they were great for getting fights.

By 3k per a tick, i mean from a SINGLE condition, add in all the other conditions and you can melt people in seconds. I wouldn't call that fine myself. Especially when for quite a few classes you either have no condi removal or extremely limited access, while direct damage has LOADS of ways to avoid it.

They play the same because its strong. In my opinion, they should have removed a weapon from each class that uses the Specialization, other than Engineer and currently Revenant. Make it so the builds ARE unique. It says something when most new specializations still use the same mechanics, builds from before it. I rarely see anyone actually using the new weapons, Revs do the most but i think that is more down to the fact without Glint and Shield they have pretty much nothing in terms of sustain. Necros, no matter the build all still use Staff, nearly every thief i have encountered still runs Dagger/Pistol, with most warriors still running Hammer. Though as i said, it might be different for PvE but i dont play that so i dont really care what its like there. The issues i talk about are from a WvW standpoint.

The problem is the old maps might have players now due to the free 2 play model that has been added as well as the Mega sever addition, on EU on what ever "mega server" that i am on, you can walk through quite a lot of the older maps and not encounter anyone. Even the new maps have had a big decrease in the number of people doing them though that is to be expected when so many just rushed through it all. You have to remember, just because you see "many" people on what server you are on, that doesnt mean its like that for everyone. I don't go about how its the same for everyone, i am just speaking from my experience, from my server/mega server


----------



## xioros

Wheeeee (of those that can't tell: I got the precursor backpiece)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I don't know what it is with Anet but they REALLY struggle when it comes to making good legendaries. Most of them are really badly designed. All the Greatswords are really awful. Out of the old gen legendaries i only liked Hammer, Shield and the Pistol and even the Pistol was because it annoyed people. The rest were just awful. Too many look like they dont belong in the GW universe and were just made for the sake of it.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I don't know what it is with Anet but they REALLY struggle when it comes to making good legendaries. Most of them are really badly designed. All the Greatswords are really awful. Out of the old gen legendaries i only liked Hammer, Shield and the Pistol and even the Pistol was because it annoyed people. The rest were just awful. Too many look like they dont belong in the GW universe and were just made for the sake of it.


Even tho i agree with you that some legendary's look like they just don't fit with guild wars, that doesn't mean they are badly designed.
Simply put, you can never say they are badly designed, because it comes down on personal taste, it's just purely subjective.
I love all the leggy's besides the dreamer, this doesn't mean their designs are wonderful. It's just my personal preference.

Some items just don't fit into the gw2 universe, like glasses. But on the other hand, it's a fantasy game, which is somewhat limitless.
In the end, if u don't like em, don't get em, spend your currency elsewhere.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Well, after getting rather bored of Revenant, it was a little TOO easy when roaming. With pretty much the best of nearly everything. Boon removal. Mobility, Sustain. Damage it was just a little too strong and that is without even using Herald or Shield. I have since ditched it for Power Reaper Necro which i am having a lot of fun with. None of this boring condi play. Running Greatsword and Dagger/Warhorn. Greatsword really needs some tweaks imo, its a little too slow and WAY to easy to avoid the dangerous skills.

Kinda worried about the next update, making Condi necro even stronger with boon corruption on auto attack on a weapon that already applies several stacks of Bleeding as well as poison is a little too strong. Some of the other mentioned changes seem like they were based around one specific mode - PvP ignoring how these changes will affect WvW and PvE. We will have to wait and see what the other changes are when they arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## Saberfang

Remember when in GW1 they used to have a PvP version of a skill? I do, and it was a smart idea.

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darkeylel

Can I just the hero point grind on all my toons has gota be one of the most infuriating things about this game at the moment. Gliding around Tyria is pretty fun though was glad they bought that in


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Can I just the hero point grind on all my toons has gota be one of the most infuriating things about this game at the moment. Gliding around Tyria is pretty fun though was glad they bought that in


I hate how they PUNISHED WvW players. At the start Heroics were account bound. Meaning you could use the Heroics to unlock skill points on any character you wanted. Then they made them Soul bound, meaning they are USELESS the moment you have unlocked your Specialization. Across the 2 characters i have played the most, i have more than 500 heroics and nothing i can do with them, unless i want to use them to make a minor amount of gold or if Map completion interests me (it doesnt...)


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I hate how they PUNISHED WvW players. At the start Heroics were account bound. Meaning you could use the Heroics to unlock skill points on any character you wanted. Then they made them Soul bound, meaning they are USELESS the moment you have unlocked your Specialization. Across the 2 characters i have played the most, i have more than 500 heroics and nothing i can do with them, unless i want to use them to make a minor amount of gold or if Map completion interests me (it doesnt...)


Them being account bound was a bug. It's intended that you have to play the character you want to unlock things on just like PvE players.

They probably should have other uses, but they absolutely should not be account bound.


----------



## Darkeylel

They really could have implemented elite spec a lot better trying to get my rev there is a major pain in the butt. Due to HP comp with a champ that has such low mobility is a pain


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Them being account bound was a bug. It's intended that you have to play the character you want to unlock things on just like PvE players.
> 
> They probably should have other uses, but they absolutely should not be account bound.


The problem being they just become yet ANOTHER useless currency rather fast. Another item that has SUCH limited use. In my opinion, they should have kept it the way it was. Anet does this a little too often with them being obsessed for players to play how Anet want them to play. Long gone is the tag line "play how you want" its now "Play how Anet wants you to play" I mean at the end of the day - who was it hurting? No one. No need for this change, even if it was to fix a "bug"

For those of us that play WvW and only WvW, this change was a HUGE issue, because going as base class for several of them especially when being a roamer (which i am) coming up against pretty much anyone using the Specializations is such a BIG challenge due to how much stronger the Specializations are over base classes. For example. Necro Vs Reaper - Not lost a single fight to someone playing base Necro as my Reaper. Only option would be zerg surfing. God that is dreadful.


----------



## doritos93

hey guys, didn't wanna start a new thread so i'll ask this here

my gf and I have picked up gw2 again after a couple months hiatus and we're liking it a lot. having a good time leveling our toons

problems arise during boss events where there are literally so many people fighting our rigs drop down to like 5 fps and the game becomes unplayable

other than dropping a whole bunch of settings and sacrificing most of the game's good looks for the short moments we spend in boss fights, is there anything that can be done?

im playing on my sig rig and my gf is playing on my old ph x6 and 7870

thanks

EDIT
i should mention we both used the AMD gaming evolved app to optimise settings. cpu usage is around 30% while gpu usage is maxed in lion's arch for example. my machine hovers between 15-25 fps in that zone....


----------



## Millillion

Character model quality and limit are the biggest impactors of performance in large groups. Turning only those down should definitely help.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Character model quality and limit are the biggest impactors of performance in large groups. Turning only those down should definitely help.


Thank you

But is it normal to get low FPS in lion's arch? I assumed so since everyone seems to use that zone as a benchmark.. from what I recall I got 15-25 fps with only NPCs on screen....

Does this game favour Intel CPUs more?


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> But is it normal to get low FPS in lion's arch? I assumed so since everyone seems to use that zone as a benchmark.. from what I recall I got 15-25 fps with only NPCs on screen....
> 
> Does this game favour Intel CPUs more?


Horribly designed engine that they use I struggle to pull more then 70 frames in open world content @1080p , yet can play witcher 3 @4k around 45-50 FPS


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Character model quality and limit are the biggest impactors of performance in large groups. Turning only those down should definitely help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> But is it normal to get low FPS in lion's arch? I assumed so since everyone seems to use that zone as a benchmark.. from what I recall I got 15-25 fps with only NPCs on screen....
> 
> Does this game favour Intel CPUs more?
Click to expand...

It's certainly possible to get good FPS in LA, but any time there's a lot of people around, your FPS will suffer to some degree. Intel CPUs do seem to fair better than AMD CPUs.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> It's certainly possible to get good FPS in LA, but any time there's a lot of people around, your FPS will suffer to some degree. Intel CPUs do seem to fair better than AMD CPUs.


Yea if you sacrifice graphic quality


----------



## doritos93

Bah, seems like a lot of folks on Intel rigs with 970/980 setups still suffer in WvW... pretty crappy if you ask me. What are the chances of Anet doing an engine upgrade? I find it sad to waste such a fun experience cause of poor frame rates


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Bah, seems like a lot of folks on Intel rigs with 970/980 setups still suffer in WvW... pretty crappy if you ask me. What are the chances of Anet doing an engine upgrade? I find it sad to waste such a fun experience cause of poor frame rates


I think regardless of how well it's optimized just about any rig will suffer in huge WvW battles. I'd say the chances of that are pretty low, considering how far in they are. The engine they're running on is basically the GW1 engine at it's core.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Bah, seems like a lot of folks on Intel rigs with 970/980 setups still suffer in WvW... pretty crappy if you ask me. What are the chances of Anet doing an engine upgrade? I find it sad to waste such a fun experience cause of poor frame rates


the game Engine is VERY poor. Too the point that Anet KNOW that the game engine makes it so some game mechanics work incorrectly. A big example of this is A.I classes and Anet have themselves confirmed that the issues with such builds and classes can NOT be fixed. The game engine is just really poor. Then you get onto the game optimization, or lack of it. WvW can have such bad lag that it will affect EVERYONE on the map and at times it will even make it so EVERY person (and likely other servers in match) will actually get speed up of skills and movement as the game tries to catch itself up.

These are the kinda things you will have to get used to, they will not fix them. Ever.


----------



## GOTFrog

Im so pissed, I just got a 980Ti and can't do world event anymore, either something glitches and I dont get the chest even while getting gold, or the game crashes, I was pllaying with my 3770k igpu sure i was laggy has hell on world bosses but at least i could still play. even while playing under linux/wine the game was more stable.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im so pissed, I just got a 980Ti and can't do world event anymore, either something glitches and I dont get the chest even while getting gold, or the game crashes, I was pllaying with my 3770k igpu sure i was laggy has hell on world bosses but at least i could still play. even while playing under linux/wine the game was more stable.


SLI 980Ti's here and a 3770k. I haven't crashed in months.

Are you using the new 64Bit client of GW2? because the 64bit client is what stops the crashes.

this sounds like more of a driver issue though


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> SLI 980Ti's here and a 3770k. I haven't crashed in months.
> 
> Are you using the new 64Bit client of GW2? because the 64bit client is what stops the crashes.
> 
> this sounds like more of a driver issue though


where do i get this magical installer, I've heard about it but i can't figure where to get it. for now I reduced how many players render and texture and it seams a bit more stable. But i was getting better frame rates with my defunct 7970which i find really surprising.


----------



## Carbon00ace

Go to the normal download and it is 'BETA' but works great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------

